# Авиация > Современность >  Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

## Холостяк

Не новость, но интересные статьи и видео:

Россия расправила крылья - http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=135032&cid=5

Стратегическая авиация снова на боевом дежурстве - http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=134942&cid=5

Российские авиаучения прошли под плотной "опекой" НАТО - http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=135030

МиГ-35 – мост к новому поколению - http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2007-08-17/1_mig.html

Гендиректор уплыл от «Адмирала» - http://expert.ru/articles/2007/08/02/pastyxov/#1

ПРОвокация - http://www.rian.ru/authors/20070726/69701049.html

----------


## Холостяк

Вот тоже интересный источник:

http://arms-tass.su/?page=categ&cid=44

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня нашел... Прямо громко сказано в заглавии статьи - "Российские ВВС взяли под контроль три океана":

http://top.rbc.ru/politics/06/09/2007/117401.shtml

Еще по этой теме - "ВВС РФ возобновят постоянные полеты с ядерным оружием"

http://top.rbc.ru/society/20/08/2007/114084.shtml

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=44733&cid=25

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=44694&cid=25

----------


## Холостяк

Вот сегодня еще нашел:

http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/09/13/srochno/312055/

----------


## Холостяк

Еще интересная статья:

http://www.rosprom.gov.ru/news.php?id=3783&fcat=18

----------


## Холостяк

По Су-34 в Липецке:

http://news.rin.ru/news/139611/5/

http://www.knews.ru/allnews/866049/

http://www.lipetsknews.ru/today/?id=5285

http://www.qal.ru/politics/n18898

Веселит прям...

----------


## Холостяк

Свыше 90 самолетов и вертолетов принимают участие в летно-тактических учениях Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=45322&cid=44

Двенадцать российских стратегических ракетоносцев отработают задачи бомбометания и дозаправки в воздухе над морями и океанами

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=45323&cid=44

В ходе проведения КШУ Дальней авиации было выполнено более 15 самолетовылетов Ту-22М3, Ту-95МС, Ил-78 с дозаправкой в воздухе

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=30860

Жаль фотографий нет....

----------


## Холостяк

США обеспокоены учебными полетами ВВС РФ близ Аляски и Канады
По словам пресс-секретаря командования аэрокосмической обороны Северной Америки (НОРАД) майора Аллена Херитэджа (Allen Herritage), за лето этого года российские бомбардировщики провели по меньшей мере семь тренировочных полетов в буферной зоне за пределами воздушного пространства США.
Тем не менее, командование НОРАД обеспокоено участившимися учебными вылетами российских бомбардировщиков к приграничным территориям США, включая штат Аляска, считая их демонстрацией возможностей ВВС России наносить бомбовые удары на дальнем расстоянии. 

*Ну надо же! А сами типа не могут наносить бомбовые удары на дальнем расстоянии!? И сами не летают у границ России!?*

*Ссылка:*
*http://news.mail.ru/politics/1443536/*

----------


## AC

> *Ну надо же! А сами типа не могут наносить бомбовые удары на дальнем расстоянии!? И сами не летают у границ России!?*


А когда это последний раз у границ России появлялись B-1 или B-52? Может быть, предъявите фото перехватов B-1 и B-52 у границ России за последние лет 10?  :Smile:

----------


## Flicker

Посмотрел по ссылочке, которую Холостяк выложил:
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=45323&cid=44
Цитата от туда:
"В этот же день еще два "Медведя" (аэродром базирования в Амурской области) совершат полеты на воздушное патрулирование в воздушном пространстве над акваторией Восточной Атлантики", - отметил представитель ВВС."

Как понимать: это ошибка журналиста, "представителя ВВС" или и вправду с Украинки в Вост. Атлантику летают?

З.ы. И всё ж эти журналисты, ... - как же "режут" глаз эти "Медведи" на сайте информ-агентства чьи (цитата):  "Информационные продукты АРМС-ТАСС ориентированы в первую очередь на удовлетворение потребностей предприятий оборонного комплекса России и стран СНГ..."

----------


## Холостяк

> А когда это последний раз у границ России появлялись B-1 или B-52? Может быть, предъявите фото перехватов B-1 и B-52 у границ России за последние лет 10?


Да расслабились уже некоторые... 
Турция, где находится база ВВС США Инджирлык (Incirlik) , на которой хранятся ядерные боеприпасы в виде бомб для стратегов В-52, В-1В и В-2... Это 90 ядерных бомб США мощностью от 0,3 до 170 килотонн... База постоянно используется тяжелой дальней авиацией США, в том числе использовалась для нанесения бомбовых ударов по целям в Афганистане, Ираке...До 12 марта 2004 года на базе дислоцировалась ударная группа ВВС США, которая участвовала в военных кампаниях в Афганистане и Ираке. По признанию министра иностранных дел Турции Абдуллы Гюля, боевые вылеты с нее также совершали самолеты американских союзников - Великобритании, Италии, Венгрии и Канады, сообщает Newsru.com. 
Прямо действительно "далеко от наших границ"!!! Действительно "облетали" подальше... И на Гугле прямо меточка на снимке из космоса стоит - 90 ядерных зарядов... Это зачем миролюбивой Америке такой там арсенал? Забыли? Это только Турция, у них базы для стратегов еще есть от нас рядышком..., они типа с них не летают... Тот же "Красный Флаг - Аляска" с участием стратегов... Посмотрите воздушное пространство ТО, где они летают, кстати, тоже не далеко от нашей границы...
Можно и линеечкой померять:
- как далеко они летают от российской границы, а наши от американской границы,
- как далеко они летают от своей американской границы, а наши от своей российской границы.
Так на вопрос сами себе ответите...

Фото перехвата... Какого "перехвата"??? Вы о каком "перехвате" говорите, кто кого "перехватывает"??? В нейтральном воздушном пространстве!? Вы если задаете вопросы, то подумайте с начала!
Если Вы имеете в виду съемки нашими пилотами американских самолетов в свободном воздушном пространстве, то, ну *не любители наши пилоты снимать американосов, как и не мчатся составить им почетный экскорт по любому поводу...*
Касаемо же реального перехвата то...  "По меньшей мере 252 американских летчика были сбиты в ходе шпионских воздушных операций", пишет U.S.News & World Report.
Так что наши "фотографируют" из пушки...

Начальника Оперативного управления Комитета начальников штабов (КНШ) вооруженных сил США генерал-майор Ричард Шерлок на брифинге заявил, что экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков Дальней Авиации ВВС России, при выполнении полетов в нейтральном воздушном пространстве, "ведут себя очень профессионально и соблюдают все международные правила". При этом он вновь заверил, что американские власти не усматривают угрозы в решении России возобновить постоянные дежурства стратегической авиации. Российские летчики "соблюдают все уровни воздушного суверенитета" США, адекватно реагируют на их сопровождение американскими истребителями, когда такое происходит, отметил высокопоставленный представитель КНШ. Поэтому, подытожил он, "мы не обеспокоены" резко участившимися полетами Дальней авиации ВВС РФ. Шерлок подтвердил, что военное ведомство США рассматривает возобновление боевого дежурства стратегических бомбардировщиков России как "часть нормальных военных операций, проводимых разными странами". 

И ссылочки:
http://www.mn.ru/issue.php?2007-33-1
http://www.ng.ru/special/aviawar/
http://www.ng.ru/politics/2007-09-07/100_tu95_2.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Посмотрел по ссылочке, которую Холостяк выложил:
> http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=45323&cid=44
> Цитата от туда:
> "В этот же день еще два "Медведя" (аэродром базирования в Амурской области) совершат полеты на воздушное патрулирование в воздушном пространстве над акваторией Восточной Атлантики", - отметил представитель ВВС."
> 
> Как понимать: это ошибка журналиста, "представителя ВВС" или и вправду с Украинки в Вост. Атлантику летают?
> 
> З.ы. И всё ж эти журналисты, ... - как же "режут" глаз эти "Медведи" на сайте информ-агентства чьи (цитата): "Информационные продукты АРМС-ТАСС ориентированы в первую очередь на удовлетворение потребностей предприятий оборонного комплекса России и стран СНГ..."


*Более подробно:*
Так пара Ту-95МС выполнила полет по большому радиусу вдоль берегов Аляски, Канады и через Северный полюс вернулась на базу. При выполнении этого полета экипажами Ту-95МС была произведена дозаправка с самолетов Ил-78. Каждый самолет Ту-95 принял на борт 30 тонн топлива. Средняя продолжительность их полета составила около 17 часов, в течение которых самолеты покрыли расстояние свыше 13000 километров.
Другая пара Ту-95 МС выполнила полет вокруг Гренландии в акваторию восточной Атлантики. Средняя продолжительность их полета составила около 12 часов.
Полеты самолетов Ту-95МС осуществлялись по плану воздушного патрулирования. При выполнении задания самолеты Дальней авиации сопровождались истребителями НАТО. 
Экипажи самолетов Ту-22М3 наряду с плановыми полетами совершили полет по плану патрулирования в акваторию Черного моря. Средняя продолжительность их полета составила около 5 часов.
В ходе КШУ еще две пары самолетов Ту-22М3 отработали бомбометание по полигону Наготай (Иркутская область).
Все полеты самолетов Дальней авиации проходили с участием молодых летчиков, которые отрабатывали вопросы согласно полетного задания.
Все полеты самолетов ДА проводились согласно международных правил использования воздушного пространства, над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств.

----------


## AC

> Да расслабились уже некоторые... 
> Турция, где находится база ВВС США Инджирлык (Incirlik) , на которой хранятся ядерные боеприпасы в виде бомб для стратегов В-52, В-1В и В-2... Это 90 ядерных бомб США мощностью от 0,3 до 170 килотонн...


На Incirlik никогда не базировались бомбардировщики САК ВВС США.




> База постоянно используется тяжелой дальней авиацией США,


Стратегическая авиация ВВС США Incirlik в своих операциях в Ираке и Афганистане не использует.




> в том числе использовалась для нанесения бомбовых ударов по целям в Афганистане, Ираке...


Не подскажете, а по какому маршруту самолеты из Турции летают бомбить Афганистан?




> До 12 марта 2004 года на базе дислоцировалась ударная группа ВВС США, которая участвовала в военных кампаниях в Афганистане и Ираке. По признанию министра иностранных дел Турции Абдуллы Гюля, боевые вылеты с нее также совершали самолеты американских союзников - Великобритании, Италии, Венгрии и Канады, сообщает Newsru.com.


Не подскажете, а какие, в частности, самолеты ВВС Венгрии совершали с них "боевые вылеты" и по каким целям?




> Прямо действительно "далеко от наших границ"!!!


Россия не имеет общих границ с Турцией, Ираком и Афганистаном.




> Действительно "облетали" подальше... И на Гугле прямо меточка на снимке из космоса стоит - 90 ядерных зарядов...


На Гугле любой может поставить любую точку -- хоть в Балашихе...  :Smile:  




> Это зачем миролюбивой Америке такой там арсенал? Забыли? Это только Турция, у них базы для стратегов еще есть от нас рядышком..., они типа с них не летают...
> Тот же "Красный Флаг - Аляска" с участием стратегов... Посмотрите воздушное пространство ТО, где они летают, кстати, тоже не далеко от нашей границы...


Посмотреть надо именно где, а так же на то, на каких самолетах они там летают...




> Можно и линеечкой померять:
> - как далеко они летают от российской границы, а наши от американской границы,
> - как далеко они летают от своей американской границы, а наши от своей российской границы.
> Так на вопрос сами себе ответите...


Можно и линеечкой...




> Фото перехвата... Какого "перехвата"???


Например, вот такого:
http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photo...-0000X-104.jpg
...или такого:
http://www.mod.uk/NR/rdonlyres/111D4...0/Typhoon1.jpg




> Вы о каком "перехвате" говорите, кто кого "перехватывает"??? В нейтральном воздушном пространстве!? Вы если задаете вопросы, то подумайте с начала!


Именно -- в нейтральном воздушном простанстве в близи своих границ...
Холостяк, это Вы как военный авиатор должны знать или подумать, что "перехват" не всегда и не обязательно предусматривает применение оружия.




> Если Вы имеете в виду съемки нашими пилотами американских самолетов в свободном воздушном пространстве, то, ну *не любители наши пилоты снимать американосов, как и не мчатся составить им почетный экскорт по любому поводу...*


Отчего ж так???  :Biggrin:  




> Касаемо же реального перехвата то...  "По меньшей мере 252 американских летчика были сбиты в ходе шпионских воздушных операций", пишет U.S.News & World Report.
> Так что наши "фотографируют" из пушки...


"Шпионские операции" осуществлялись стратегическими бомбардировщиками? Все 252 были сбиты над территорией СССР? Когда над Россией был сбит последний американский летчик?




> Начальника Оперативного управления Комитета начальников штабов (КНШ) вооруженных сил США генерал-майор Ричард Шерлок на брифинге заявил, что экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков Дальней Авиации ВВС России, при выполнении полетов в нейтральном воздушном пространстве, "ведут себя очень профессионально и соблюдают все международные правила". При этом он вновь заверил, что американские власти не усматривают угрозы в решении России возобновить постоянные дежурства стратегической авиации. Российские летчики "соблюдают все уровни воздушного суверенитета" США, адекватно реагируют на их сопровождение американскими истребителями, когда такое происходит, отметил высокопоставленный представитель КНШ. Поэтому, подытожил он, "мы не обеспокоены" резко участившимися полетами Дальней авиации ВВС РФ. Шерлок подтвердил, что военное ведомство США рассматривает возобновление боевого дежурства стратегических бомбардировщиков России как "часть нормальных военных операций, проводимых разными странами".


Ну и прекрасно!  :Smile:  А почему ж тогда Вы обеспокоились этим?
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## Холостяк

> На Incirlik никогда не базировались бомбардировщики САК ВВС США.


А кто пишет, что базировались? Данная база строилась и использовалась именно в основном как аэродром подскока для стратегической и разведовательной авиации. С этого аэродрома "влетел" У-2 сбитый в районе Свердловска, на этом аэродроме остались и хранятся запасы ядерных бомб для авиации, в т.ч. стратегической... Заправщики стоят...
Так что используют, никуда не деться...




> Стратегическая авиация ВВС США Incirlik в своих операциях в Ираке и Афганистане не использует..


Кто это вам сказал? Использует... Так как использует и базу стратегической авиации в Англии...





> Не подскажете, а по какому маршруту самолеты из Турции летают бомбить Афганистан?..


А что, подскажу.. По маршруту утвержденному в Пентагоне...





> Не подскажете, а какие, в частности, самолеты ВВС Венгрии совершали с них "боевые вылеты" и по каким целям?


А что, подскажу... В частности по разным целям... 
Наверно министр иностранных дел Турции г-н Абдулла Гюль раз знает тоже, если говорит официально... У него переспросите...





> Россия не имеет общих границ с Турцией, Ираком и Афганистаном. ?


Вы о чем? Следите по губам, если прочитать не можете! 





> На Гугле любой может поставить любую точку -- хоть в Балашихе... ?


Поставьте! Я подожду... 
А на базе в Турции Инджерлик, это если до вас не дошло про информационные точки Гугла, указано, что там находятся ядерные боеприпасы США... 




> Посмотреть надо именно где, а так же на то, на каких самолетах они там летают...


Смотрите...Хоть через лупу...





> Можно и линеечкой......


Потрудитесь, ненадорвитесь...





> Например, вот такого:
> http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photo...-0000X-104.jpg
> ...или такого:
> http://www.mod.uk/NR/rdonlyres/111D4...0/Typhoon1.jpg ......


Какого такого!? 
Вижу..., вижу о чем указал...::: Какого "перехвата"??? Вы о каком "перехвате" говорите, кто кого "перехватывает"??? В нейтральном воздушном пространстве!? Вы если задаете вопросы, то подумайте с начала! Тем более еще ссылки "клеите"...
Если Вы имеете в виду съемки нашими пилотами американских самолетов в свободном воздушном пространстве, то, ну *не любители наши пилоты снимать американосов, как и не мчатся составить им почетный экскорт по любому поводу...*

*Тут же вы выкладываете фото с амеровского сайта ВВС США, где американосы нафоткали наших стратегов... Ну любят они рисоваться эти амеры!!! Любят пофоткать, похвастать, что с русскими рядом пролетели и не обосрались.... Дальше то что?*




> Именно -- в нейтральном воздушном простанстве в близи своих границ...
> Холостяк, это Вы как военный авиатор должны знать или подумать, что "перехват" не всегда и не обязательно предусматривает применение оружия.......


Я знаю и подумал... В отличии от вас... Перехват - это термин при котором истребителю (перехватчику) стоит конкретная задача - перехватить самолет, вынудить его изменить курс, выпроводить из запретного воздушного пространства..., или уничтожить его...
Для вас по буквам:
*перехват воздушного судна-нарушителя*
Энциклопедия «Авиация»
перехват воздушного судна-нарушителя — одна из форм защиты суверенитета государства и установленного им правопорядка в воздушном пространстве от посягательств со стороны воздушных судов-нарушителей.
*перехват воздушной цели*
Энциклопедия «Авиация»
перехват воздушной цели — основной способ боевых действий активных средств ПВО по уничтожению уклоняющейся и оказывающей огневое и помеховое противодействие воздушной цели.
Ссылка: http://www.rubricon.com/qe.asp?qtype...ерехват

И кстати... Озабоченость терминологией, в частности пониманием слова "перехват" в отношении российских самолетов, высказывал в свое время первый заместитель начальника Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Юрий Балуевский. В военной трактовке, по словам генерала, перехват означает, что самолет нужно заставить сесть, а если он не выполняет команды, то уничтожить. В других случаях под словом "перехват" понимается обыкновенный досмотр, который на морских судах осуществляется в соответствии с международным морским правом, а на воздушных - в соответствии с международными нормами воздушных перевозок и перелетов. Генерал заявил, что в России есть внутреннее законодательство по границе и обороне, не укладывающееся в американские предложения, и в международном воздушном пространстве российские военные самолеты будут действовать согласно норм международного права.

*Так что не втюхивайте собеседникам пиндосовские словечки!* 





> Отчего ж так??? ......


Ну от того, что не придурки как некоторые!





> "Шпионские операции" осуществлялись стратегическими бомбардировщиками? Все 252 были сбиты над территорией СССР? Когда над Россией был сбит последний американский летчик?......


- Ну почему сразу все?
- Все и сгинули над чужей территорий... Уж точно не над Родной америкой!!!  :Smile:  
- Последний!? Вроде последний амеровский летчик еще не сбит!!!! Так что еще все впереди!!!  :Smile:  





> Ну и прекрасно! А почему ж тогда Вы обеспокоились этим?
> Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


Вот как прочитал слова уважаемого чека, на вид вроде трезвого и адекватного, и успокоился....

----------


## AC

> А кто пишет, что базировались?


Значится так и запишем: стратегические бомбардировщики США никогда на Инжирлик не базировались... Отлично!




> Данная база строилась и использовалась именно в основном как аэродром подскока для стратегической и разведовательной авиации. С этого аэродрома влетел У-2 сбитый в районе Свердловска,


Кто Вам это сказал?




> на этом аэродроме остались хранятся запасы ядерных бомб для авиации, в т.ч. стратегической...


Почему для стратегической? А ядерные бомбы "для авиации" на наших базах в Грузии и Азербайджане тоже предназначались для Ту-95?




> Кто это вам сказал? Использует... Так как использует и базу стратегической авиации в Англии...


Когда конкретно Инжирлик использовали В-52, В-1 или В-2?




> А что, подскажу.. По маршруту утвержденному в Пентагоне...


По какому?




> А что, подскажу... В частности по разным целям...


Еще раз: какие самолеты ВВС Венгрии совершали боевые вылеты из Инжирлика и по каким целям?




> Вы о чем? Следите по губам, если прочитать не можете!


Я о близости к границам: Россию с Турцией, Ираком и Афганистаном разделяют территории других государств.




> *Тут же вы выкладываете фото с амеровского сайта ВВС США, где американосы нафоткали наших стратегов... Ну любят они рисоваться эти амеры!!! Любят пофоткать, похвастать, что с русскими рядом пролетели и не обосрались.... Дальше то что?*


Так почему нет таких фото В-1, В-52 и В-2 у наших границ?




> Я знаю и подумал... В отличии от вас... Перехват - это термин при котором истребителю (перехватчику) стоит конкретная задача - перехватить самолет, вынудить его изменить курс, выпроводить из запретного воздушного пространства..., или уничтожить его...
> Для вас по буквам:
> *перехват воздушного судна-нарушителя*
> Энциклопедия «Авиация»
> перехват воздушного судна-нарушителя — одна из форм защиты суверенитета государства и установленного им правопорядка в воздушном пространстве от посягательств со стороны воздушных судов-нарушителей.
> *перехват воздушной цели*
> Энциклопедия «Авиация»
> перехват воздушной цели — основной способ боевых действий активных средств ПВО по уничтожению уклоняющейся и оказывающей огневое и помеховое противодействие воздушной цели.
> Ссылка: http://www.rubricon.com/qe.asp?qtype=1&id=0&srubr=0&fstring=перехва  т
> ...


Я ничего не втюхиваю. Перехват не обязательно означает уничтожение цели -- это известно любому летчику.




> - Ну почему сразу все?
> - Все и сгинули над чужей территорий... Уж точно не над Родной америкой!!!  
> - Последний!? Вроде последний амеровский летчик еще не сбит!!!! Так что еще все впереди!!!


Тогда какое это имеет отношение к современности и к России?




> Вот как прочитал слова уважаемого чека, на вид вроде трезвого и адекватного, и успокоился....


Ну вот и славненько...

----------


## Холостяк

> Значится так и запишем: стратегические бомбардировщики США никогда на Инжирлик не базировались... Отлично!...


Достаточно, что они там приземлялись, заправлялись и вооружались... Ядерное оружие в кол-ве 90 бомб и для них сейчас там хранится...
Отлично!






> Кто Вам это сказал?!...


Почему сказал? Прочитал...






> Почему для стратегической? А ядерные бомбы "для авиации" на наших базах в Грузии и Азербайджане тоже предназначались для Ту-95?!...


Почему для стратегической? А что эти бомбы другого "калибра" и не в ходят в вариант комплекта штатного вооружения бомбардировщика ВВС США...???






> Когда конкретно Инжирлик использовали В-52, В-1 или В-2??!...


При нанесении ударов по Афгану и Ираку... Уж с часом и минутами ошибусь - не хронометражировал... Должность другая...





> По какому??!...


По утвержденному! Читайте по буквам... Они же сами по себе не летают...




> Еще раз: какие самолеты ВВС Венгрии совершали боевые вылеты из Инжирлика и по каким целям???!...


Еще раз! По разным целям... 
Министр иностранных дел Турции г-н Абдулла Гюль знает, если говорит официально... У него переспросите... 






> Я о близости к границам: Россию с Турцией, Ираком и Афганистаном разделяют территории других государств. ...


А мы не поняли! 
Значит вы тут о своем беседуете!
Понятно что не в тему..., о географии границ пограничных с Россией государств... Можно добавить, что Чили тож с нами не граничит...




> Так почему нет таких фото В-1, В-52 и В-2 у наших границ?...


А что, ответ пока не дошел "до адресата"?
Повторяю... 
*Наши пилоты не любители фотографировать американосов, как же наши летчики не мчатся составить почетный экскорт любым самолетам (т.ч. американским) в международном водушном пространстве по любому поводу...*




> Я ничего не втюхиваю. Перехват не обязательно означает уничтожение цели -- это известно любому летчику...


Так конечно - не впихнуть невпихуемое... 
А то что летчику известно - понятное дело...




> Тогда какое это имеет отношение к современности и к России?...


Самое реальное... Современность хранит память, преподанные уроки америке о нерушимости границ России... 






> Ну вот и славненько...


Вздрогнули!?
.

----------


## AC

Холостяк, с Вами в очередной раз все понятно: как только Вас припираешь к стенке, Вы переводите стрелки на Абдулу Гюля, какую-нибудь активистку-турчанку из партии "зеленых" или частный телеканал NTV. См. исходник Ваших "знаний":
http://www.newsru.com/world/18may2005/nukes.html
К Вашему сведению -- из реальностей: Пауэрс в тот, последний, полет над СССР поднимал свой U-2 из Пешавара (Пакистан).

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, с Вами в очередной раз все понятно: как только Вас припираешь к стенке, Вы переводите стрелки на Абдулу Гюля, какую-нибудь активистку-турчанку из партии "зеленых" или частный телеканал NTV. См. исходник Ваших "знаний":
> http://www.newsru.com/world/18may2005/nukes.html
> К Вашему сведению -- из реальностей: Пауэрс в тот, последний, полет над СССР поднимал свой U-2 из Пешавара (Пакистан).


Вы даже к стенке "приперли"! ПЁрли-пЁрли... Ммм да...  
Стрелку никто не переводил, я и в первом случае привел слова этого государственного деятеля.... Видимо он в курсе, кто на территории его государства из военного контингента иностранных государств находится и для чего... Только Ваш вопрос, не по адресу ко мне, я адресовал к первоисточнику... Для того, чтоб понятнее вам было... А Вы сразу "переть" начали...

Рад за Ваши симпатии к турчанкам...!!! Про зеленых и канал НТВ... Ну что ж, каждый выбирает сам от чего "переться"!

Источник знаний... Хорошо, что копаетесь в архивах... Почитал тоже... Актуально... Хотя источник я Вам сразу указал... Он несколько другой... Это сайт Гугл.., а конкретно фото из космоса авиабазы в Турции Инджерлик, где все расписано... Зайдите и посмотрите... Там и бомбочки есть... Жаль фото их нет... А Вы сразу почемуто в Балашиху "поперли" смотреть...!!!!
За Ваш источник спасибо.. От себя еще добавлю:
http://www.ua-reporter.com/novosti/print/?id=11236
http://news.kyiv.ru/ru/education/2006/05/17/121.html
http://www.regnum.ru/news/797714.html

Ну надо же... Прямо таки из Пешавара!!! 
Вы не там нашли свой "источник знаний"... Скорее нет.., просто Вы умышленно искажаете-опускаете информацию и вводите людей в заблуждение.... Это любимый Ваш ход!!!

----------


## Chizh

То Холостяк
Вам бы в цирк, талант пропадает.  :Smile: 

P.S.
А вот интересно. Почему при такой "большевистской" нелюбви к западу, у вас на аватаре буржуйский летчик? :)

----------


## AC

> ...Источник я Вам сразу указал... Он несколько другой... Это сайт Гугл.., а конкретно фото из космоса авиабазы в Турции Инджерлик, где все расписано... Зайдите и посмотрите... Там и бомбочки есть... Жаль фото их нет... А Вы сразу почемуто в Балашиху "поперли" смотреть...!!!!
> За Ваш источник спасибо.. От себя еще добавлю:
> http://www.ua-reporter.com/novosti/print/?id=11236
> http://news.kyiv.ru/ru/education/2006/05/17/121.html
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/797714.html
> Ну надо же... Прямо таки из Пешавара!!! 
> Вы не там нашли свой "источник знаний"... Скорее нет.., просто Вы умышленно искажаете-опускаете информацию и вводите людей в заблуждение.... Это любимый Ваш ход!!!


1) Холостяк, Вы представляете себе, что такое "космокарты" Гугля и кто и как их "расписывает"? А если там на Вашей даче будет "расписан" склад ядерных боеприпасов США, Вы тоже в это поверите?

2) Ваш авторитетнейший украинский источник №1 отсылает к тому же newsru.com и той же "зеленой" турчанке из "Гринписа". Не менее автортетный и тоже украинский источник №2 отсылает ко все той же даме-турчанке. Не более авторитетный, но уже российский источник №3 отсылает к "геноциду армян", но самое главное -- к тому, что на Инжирлик приходится (внимание!) "74% воздушных грузоперевозок сил коалиции"! Холостяк, Вы понимаете разницу между словами "воздушные грузоперевозки" и словами "стратегические бомбардировщики", "нанесение ударов" и т. д.?

3) Холостяк, Вы на карте слово Пешавар видите? Вы понимаете, что за 47 лет биография Пауэрса описана не менее досконально, чем биография какого-нибудь Гагарина, а его последний полет в СССР -- не менее досконально, чем последний полет первого советского космонавта в зону под Киржач? В порядке расширения Ваших познаний в этом вопросе сообщаю Вам: Пауэрс был доставлен в Пешавар на транспортном самолете и только там принял "под роспись" свой U-2 и получил задание на полет.

С приветом!

----------


## Холостяк

> 1) Холостяк, Вы представляете себе, что такое "космокарты" Гугля и кто и как их "расписывает"? А если там на Вашей даче будет "расписан" склад ядерных боеприпасов США, Вы тоже в это поверите?!


Представляю... И кто "расписывает" их? Неужели Вы знаете?
До моей дачи добрались? Вы или они? Сейчас посмотрю!!!
Вы то на своей уже узрели склад ядерного оружия????






> 2) Ваш авторитетнейший украинский источник №1 отсылает к тому же newsru.com и той же "зеленой" турчанке из "Гринписа". Не менее автортетный и тоже украинский источник №2 отсылает ко все той же даме-турчанке. Не более авторитетный, но уже российский источник №3 отсылает к "геноциду армян", но самое главное -- к тому, что на Инжирлик приходится (внимание!) "74% воздушных грузоперевозок сил коалиции"! Холостяк, Вы понимаете разницу между словами "воздушные грузоперевозки" и словами "стратегические бомбардировщики", "нанесение ударов" и т. д.??!


А чем Вам украинский источник и "Гринпис" не угодил? Вы же сами "прете" турчанок.. Звездно-полосатый источник вон во всю, на Ваших ссылках, показывает "перехват" российских самолетов!!! Ржунемагу!!!
Правильно! Базу использует по полной программе!!! А Вы понимаете, что грузы там не изюм и апельсиновый сок!? 
Помимо вопросов о геноциде...Там еще и заключенных держали... Ссылочка: http://www.sp-info.am/news/?ID=8407





> 3) Холостяк, Вы на карте слово Пешавар видите? Вы понимаете, что за 47 лет биография Пауэрса описана не менее досконально, чем биография какого-нибудь Гагарина, а его последний полет в СССР -- не менее досконально, чем последний полет первого советского космонавта в зону под Киржач? В порядке расширения Ваших познаний в этом вопросе сообщаю Вам: Пауэрс был доставлен в Пешавар на транспортном самолете и только там принял "под роспись" свой U-2 и получил задание на полет.
> 
> С приветом!


Ну я вижу, не слепой... Только я читаю и не пойму Вы то что-то видете???? Или уже у Вас слепота с гангреной мозга???

Для Вас специально, но уже с Вашего любимого источника, с которого Вы "претесь" и ссылаетесь всюду.......:
" Renamed Incirlik Air Base Feb. 28, 1958, the base was the main U-2 operating location until May 1960, when Francis Gary Powers' U-2 aircraft succumbed to a volley of Soviet surface-to-air missiles over Sverdlovsk."
Ссылка: http://www.incirlik.af.mil/library/f...et.asp?id=5344

Так что Пешавар??? Смысл очередных Ваших "впихиваний"... Я вот тож могу "впихнуть"... Вот Буде в Норвегии... Тож как бы причем! Он там собирался присесть после полета... Американцы и то на своем сайте, рассказывая про Пауэрса, про Пешавар и не упомянули...
*А Вы реально "впихиваете" вещи, которые как бы "причем", но конкретно к теме - не имеют никакого отношения...* 
И Гагарин уже... Ну-ну...
*Я понял - пхать невпихуемое Вы умеете... Дальше что?*  


Уже читателям инфа, что это за база... Как Ас пишет - поставщик войскам коалиции, типа "изюма", "туалетной бумаги" и "апельсинового сока"......

Инфа с амеровского официального сайта ВВС США о базе ВВС США Инджерлик в Турции... :
"...The U.S. Engineering Group began construction of the base located approximately 250 miles southeast of Ankara, Turkey, in the spring of 1951. The U.S. Air Force initially planned to use the base as an emergency staging and recovery site for medium and *heavy bombers*. The Turkish General Staff and the U.S. Air Force signed a joint use agreement for the new base in December 1954."

Инджерлик - авибаза "подскока" для средних и *тяжелых бомбардировщиков*. Так что построена, подготовлена эта база по полной программе, как вооружения, топлива, рембаза там - по полную завязку..., даже ядерное вооружение вон хранят... Использовалась эта база и в войне в Ираке и Афгане, сами признались на 75%. А это: по военному и тыловому назначению - для нанесения ударов с нее, ремонту, заправке, перевооружению авиации, так и апельсиновый сок подвозили... По гражданскому назначению информации не нашел, но уж точно чартер для туристов туда не организовали...
Летали там "тяжелые" и тогда и сейчас... Сейчас, в том районе, они с заправщиками встречаются с этой базы... Так что маршрутики полетов своих стратегов они "утверждают" не так уж далеко от границ России..., как и их боевое применение... 

*Вот к чему и разговор, затеяный непросвещенным АСом шел, и как не крути - пришел... Летают стратеги-американосы у наших границ, базы держат у нас рядом, оружие, топливо, рембазы, используют их, а на российских "медведей" тявкают....*

----------


## AC

Холостяк, Вы умеете читать по-английски?

По приведенной Вами, и вдруг так приглянувшейся вот уже и Вам, официальной "звездно-полосатой" ссылке написано:
"...База была основным местом дислокации U-2 до мая 1960-го, когда самолет U-2 Фрэнсиса Гэри Пауэрса был уничтожен залпом советских зенитных ракет над Свердловском...".



> " Renamed Incirlik Air Base Feb. 28, 1958, the base was the main U-2 operating location until May 1960, when Francis Gary Powers' U-2 aircraft succumbed to a volley of Soviet surface-to-air missiles over Sverdlovsk."
> Ссылка: http://www.incirlik.af.mil/library/f...et.asp?id=5344


Где там написано, что U-2 с Пауэрсом "влетел" (или "вылетел") с Инжирлика как об этом писали Вы?



> ...С этого аэродрома "влетел" У-2 сбитый в районе Свердловска...


Далее по Вашей "звездно-полосатой" сслыке говорится:
"...ВВС США *изначально планировали* использовать базу в качестве запасного аэродрома для средних и тяжелых бомбардировщиков...".



> "...The U.S. Air Force initially planned to use the base as an emergency staging and recovery site for medium and *heavy bombers*...".


Что там написано дальше? Использовалась ли она по этому "изначально планировавшемуся" назначению? Упоминаются ли далее в приведенной Вами официальной истории базы вообще какие-то стратегические бомбардировщики?




> ...Летали там "тяжелые" и тогда и сейчас...


Потрудитесь, пожалуйста, подтвердить Ваши слова, иначе они выглядят банальным замполитовским балабольством...

----------


## boyan

2AC

Вы оба спорите на ровном месте. Когда Пауэрса сбили он летел с Пешавара.
Но разведчики летали и из Турции, с Инджирлика.
http://www.uatoday.net/rus/article/history/47502

----------


## AC

> Но разведчики летали и из Турции, с Инджирлика.
> http://www.uatoday.net/rus/article/history/47502


А с этим, собственно, никто и не спорит... Речь ведь конкретно про "рейс на Свердловск"...  :Smile: 



> ...С этого аэродрома "влетел" У-2 сбитый в районе Свердловска...

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, Вы умеете читать по-английски?...


Ну.. А вы прочитали?
Так что незачем "парить" было про Пешавары!




> По приведенной Вами, и вдруг так приглянувшейся вот уже и Вам, официальной "звездно-полосатой" ссылке написано:
> "...База была основным местом дислокации U-2 до мая 1960-го, когда самолет U-2 Фрэнсиса Гэри Пауэрса был уничтожен залпом советских зенитных ракет над Свердловском...".?...


Дык.. Вам какую не приведи - все не устраивает..., поэтому пришлось взять от тудава, откуда Вы все приводите - из самой Амэрики...
Да... Правильно - местом дислокации! 
А Вы то что пытаетесь натружно доказать?




> Где там написано, что U-2 с Пауэрсом "влетел" (или "вылетел") с Инжирлика как об этом писали Вы?...".?...


Ну уже действительно - гангрена мозгов...  :Smile:  
А тут что Вы пытаетесь пропарить? Разбираетесь в фонетике слова "влетел"? Разбирайтесь! Вы прежде разберитесь с общепринятым международным терминов "перехват", а не американской его инсинуацией... Потом перейдете постепенно более легким словам...





> Далее по Вашей "звездно-полосатой" сслыке говорится:
> "...ВВС США *изначально планировали* использовать базу в качестве запасного аэродрома для средних и тяжелых бомбардировщиков...".?...".?...


Ну а тут что? Тож "до адресата не дошло"?
Изначально планировали, планировали, строили-строили и построили... Дальше что? Базу как планировали так и построили для средних и тяжелых бомбардировщиков... По сей день она служит исправно и ее пользуют...

Вот Вы спрашиваете про знания английского, а сами то его знаете?
Где там про запасной написано?
Специально для Вас экскурс в английский язык:
Как вы написали свой перевод - "запасной"... Я искал, но не нашел такого слова в английском тексте...
Посмотрел словарь английского, "запасной" - 1. spare (прилагательное) словарь общей лексики; 2. reserve (прилагательное) словарь общей лексики; 3. backup (прилагательное) словарь промышленность.
Посмотрел словарь английского, "запастный" - 1. stock (прилагательное) словарь военных терминов.

Так что и тут Ас.., ну не пыхтите - тресните при попытке очередной раз впихнуть невпихуемое! Хотя Вы тут уже прямой обман в переводе слов парите!

Слова по американскому тексту "emergency staging and recovery" переводятся как я и указал. По принятой авиационной терминологии - это аэродром "подскока" для средних и тяжелых бомбардировщиков. Перевод дословно гласит "чрезвычайной ситуации и восстановления (перевооружение, заправка и ремонт)".





> Что там написано дальше? Использовалась ли она по этому "изначально планировавшемуся" назначению? Упоминаются ли далее в приведенной Вами официальной истории базы вообще какие-то стратегические бомбардировщики?.....


Занятно, что Вы пытаетесь узнать всю историю базы, глубже и шире капнуть, упоминания о ней в летописях и все такое.. "Звездно-полоссатый" флаг Вам в руки - узнавайте! Там на сайте есть для вопросов место... Это ж не я им историю на сайт размещал... Так что, я то тут причем? Сприсите их, почему они не упомянули и про остальное...





> Потрудитесь, пожалуйста, подтвердить Ваши слова, иначе они выглядят банальным замполитовским балабольством...


А Ваши вопросы и слова уже давно выглядят! 
Особенно с приемом - "пропихнуть невпихуемое"...
Я просто не страдаю подобным. Просьбы Ваши, типа как "подтвердить подтвержденное", эдентичны Вашему же приему про "впихуемое"...

----------


## Холостяк

> 2AC
> 
> Вы оба спорите на ровном месте. Когда Пауэрса сбили он летел с Пешавара.
> Но разведчики летали и из Турции, с Инджирлика.
> http://www.uatoday.net/rus/article/history/47502


Кто спорит????
Я не спорю... 
Ас что то тут пхает про все подряд - Пешавар, Гагарин, "запасной аэродром", "перехват"....

----------


## AC

> Кто спорит????
> Я не спорю... 
> Ас что то тут пхает про все подряд - Пешавар, Гагарин, "запасной аэродром", "перехват"....


Т. е. Вы не спорите с тем, что Пауэрс летел с Пешавара?  :Smile:

----------


## boyan

> Т. е. Вы не спорите с тем, что Пауэрс летел с Пешавара?


Гагарин летел над Пешаваром, 12 апреля 1961 года, и всех сфотографировал :)

Но все-таки с вашей концепцией, что наши ястребы-медведи постоянно нагоняют страху на мирное НАТО не согласен. У натовцев не было необходимости в постоянном патрулировании бомбардировщиками СССР, хотя бы потому, что практически вся граница была покрыта военными базами, аэродромами подскока и т.д. Где были размещены и крылатые ракеты в т.числе. А вот с самолетами-разведчиками наши сталкивались постоянно и обыденно, причем именно с теми которые пытались залезть в наше воздушное пространство, надеюсь с этим спорить не будете? Я не только про У-2.

----------


## Холостяк

> Т. е. Вы не спорите с тем, что Пауэрс летел с Пешавара?


 
Вы карту то видели? Это я ее разместил! :Smile:  
Я вообще не понимаю причем тут Пешавар?

Мой пример с разведовательным самолетом У-2 с базы Инджерлик, как и затронутая информация, что база в инженерно-техническом плане является базой, в частности, и для стратегической авиации США, это самолетов В-2, В-1в, В-59... Не на все ВПП возможно посадить специальные самолеты и тем более тяжелые бомбардировщики. Авиабаза Инджерлик полностью создана и планировалась для этих самолетов. В свое время база активно использовалась, как бомбардировочной авиацией, так и разведкой против СССР. СССР нет, но... До настоящего момента на ней находится соответствующий персонал, вооружение, в том числе ядерное, топливо, ремонтная база... Однако подобная база не одинока. Подобные базы для стратегической авиации США, расположены и в Европе, Скандинавии, Индийском и Тихоокеанском регионах - обхватывая со всех стратегических направлений всю Россию... По авиационным маршрутам пересекающим эти авиабазы, согласно международных соглашений по воздушному пространству и глобальной милитаристской политики Америки, летают и тяжелые  бомбардировщики этой страны. Базы эти используются этими самолетами.
*И опять пришли с чего начали... Летают стратеги-американосы у наших границ, базы держат у нас рядом, оружие, топливо, рембазы, используют их, а на российских "медведей" тявкают....*

----------


## Холостяк

Теперь дополню по 90 ядерным боеприпасам вблизи границ России и в частности на авиационной базе в Турции Инджерлик...
Ас тут пытался списать все на его турчанок, "Гринпис" и "перехват" с Пешаваром... Ну прутся люди, что поделать...
Так вот информация подготовлена уважаемыми международными организациями - Natural Resources Defense Council (www.nrdc.org) and the Federation of American Scientists (www.fas.org) с использованием источника - биллетеня 'Where the Bombs are, 2006' in the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists (www.thebulletin.org). Authors: Robert S. Norris and Hans M. Kristensen.

Однако вот ссылочка:

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showflat..../Number/716126

А вот кто создает Гугл и разместил на даче Аса и Инджерлик ядерное оружие  :Eek:  (на моей нет  :Smile: ) :

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php/Cat/0

А вот фото с Гугла с указанием ядерного оружия на Инджерлик:

----------


## AC

> Специально для Вас экскурс в английский язык:
> Как вы написали свой перевод - "запасной"... Я искал, но не нашел такого слова в английском тексте...
> Посмотрел словарь английского, "запасной" - 1. spare (прилагательное) словарь общей лексики; 2. reserve (прилагательное) словарь общей лексики; 3. backup (прилагательное) словарь промышленность.
> Посмотрел словарь английского, "запастный" - 1. stock (прилагательное) словарь военных терминов.
> Так что и тут Ас.., ну не пыхтите - тресните при попытке очередной раз впихнуть невпихуемое! Хотя Вы тут уже прямой обман в переводе слов парите!
> Слова по американскому тексту "emergency staging and recovery" переводятся как я и указал. По принятой авиационной терминологии - это аэродром "подскока" для средних и тяжелых бомбардировщиков. Перевод дословно гласит " [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']чрезвычайной ситуации и восстановления (перевооружение, заправка и ремонт)".[/FONT]


Холостяк, ну что вы тычетесь по словарям как первоклассник, ей Богу...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> *И опять пришли с чего начали... Летают стратеги-американосы у наших границ, базы держат у нас рядом, оружие, топливо, рембазы, используют их, а на российских "медведей" тявкают....*


*Да, с чего начали:*
1) Где и когда такие полеты В-1, В-2 или В-52 "у наших границ" зафиксированы Россией в последний раз?
2) Где эти базы вблизи наших границ? (Инжирлик не предлагать -- Вы так не доказали ее использование стратегическими бомбардировщиками США).
 :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Но все-таки с вашей концепцией, что наши ястребы-медведи постоянно нагоняют страху на мирное НАТО не согласен.


Да нет у меня такой концепции...




> У натовцев не было необходимости в постоянном патрулировании бомбардировщиками СССР, хотя бы потому, что практически вся граница была покрыта военными базами, аэродромами подскока и т.д. Где были размещены и крылатые ракеты в т.числе.


Да дело в том, что и у СССР ее тоже не было, за исключением одного очень небольшого периода (буквально несколько лет), когда это делалось скорее от безысходности. Но и тогда "необходимость" этого была под вопросом (это если говорить именно о "постоянном патрулировании").




> А вот с самолетами-разведчиками наши сталкивались постоянно и обыденно, причем именно с теми которые пытались залезть в наше воздушное пространство, надеюсь с этим спорить не будете? Я не только про У-2.


Не буду конечно... Но посылать к границам "противника" разведчики и стратегические бомбардировщики -- это немного разные вещи по восприятию на всех уровнях (от военных и политиков до обывателей). А разведка -- дело святое, но формы и тактика ее постояно менялись. Долбанули Пауэрса -- и эта разведка стала совершенно другой (к тому же очень многое с годами взяли на себя спутники). Ну, и опять же надо признать, что сейчас активности разведавиации НАТО у границ России по сравнению с СССР снизилась на порядки (именно так -- во множественном числе).

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, ну что вы тычетесь по словарям как первоклассник, ей Богу...


 
Ну так надо одноклассникам в словарике разобраться! Кто врет, а кто словарик пользует...

----------


## Холостяк

> *Да, с чего начали:*
> 1) Где и когда такие полеты В-1, В-2 или В-52 "у наших границ" зафиксированы Россией в последний раз?
> 2) Где эти базы вблизи наших границ? (Инжирлик не предлагать -- Вы так не доказали ее использование стратегическими бомбардировщиками США).


1. Везде и всегда! В последний раз еще не успели сейчас фиксируют...
2. Там где построили они там и находятся. А почему не предлагать? Вы же не просили доказать, что ее использовали?
Вы еще не ответили почему Гагарина Вы упомянули? И в Гугле на Вашей даче, таки разместили ядерное оружие?

----------


## AC

> 1. Везде и всегда! В последний раз еще не успели сейчас фиксируют...
> 2. Там где построили они там и находятся. А почему не предлагать? Вы же не просили доказать, что ее использовали?


1/ Тогда давайте предпоследний...  :Smile:  
2/ В общем, предъявить Вам нечего...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Ну так надо одноклассникам в словарике разобраться! Кто врет, а кто словарик пользует...


-- Вот завяжу -- на работу устроюсь...
-- Кем? В родном колхозе сторожем?
-- Зачем? Могу снег чистить, кирпичи класть... Или переводчиком! А что? Английский я уже знаю...
(С) Косой он же Федя, "Джентльмены удачи".
 :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> биография какого-нибудь Гагарина, а его последний полет в СССР -- не менее досконально, чем последний полет первого советского космонавта в зону под Киржач? 
> С приветом!


Я попрошу уважаемого АСа проявить уважение к Ю.А.Гагарину  Он не "какой-нибудь"-это ПЕРВЫЙ КОСМОНАВТ ПЛАНЕТЫ ЗЕМЛЯ!

----------


## AC

> Я попрошу уважаемого АСа проявить уважение к Ю.А.Гагарину  Он не "какой-нибудь"-это ПЕРВЫЙ КОСМОНАВТ ПЛАНЕТЫ ЗЕМЛЯ!


Проявляю: "...как биография Ю. А. Гагарина -- первого космонавта планеты Земля...".  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> 1/ Тогда давайте предпоследний...  
> 2/ В общем, предъявить Вам нечего...


Типа чЁ предъяву выставил? Смотрящий?

Вы мне ответьте - зачем Вам что-то предъявлять, с чего это вдруг? Вопрос вполне простой... Как только объясните - я вам тут же все предъявлю, выложу с фотографиями! 
Жду...

----------


## AC

> Типа чЁ предъяву выставил? Смотрящий?
> Вы мне ответьте - зачем Вам что-то предъявлять, с чего это вдруг? Вопрос вполне простой... Как только объясните - я вам тут же все предъявлю, выложу с фотографиями! 
> Жду...


*Sic!!!*  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> -- Вот завяжу -- на работу устроюсь...
> -- Кем? В родном колхозе сторожем?
> -- Зачем? Могу снег чистить, кирпичи класть... Или переводчиком! А что? Английский я уже знаю...
> (С) Косой он же Федя, "Джентльмены удачи".


 

Анекдот не расскажу , а вот пособие по ссылке почитать порекомендую:

*"Патологический врун"*
Эльза Дорожкина

_Его всегда можно узнать по «морде лица»_

http://www.dvornik.ru/issue/articles...b21f54840f9db6

----------


## Холостяк

> *Sic!!!*

----------


## AC

> Анекдот не расскажу , а вот пособие по ссылке почитать порекомендую:
> *"Патологический врун"*
> Эльза Дорожкина
> _Его всегда можно узнать по «морде лица»_
> http://www.dvornik.ru/issue/articles...b21f54840f9db6


Жениться Вам надо, барин... А то Вы уже на авиафорум заметки из рубрики "Мужчина и женщина" начали постить...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Жениться Вам надо, барин... А то Вы уже на авиафорум заметки из рубрики "Мужчина и женщина" начали постить...


О... Опять не устроило ваше благородье! 
Ну уж не про "перехват" и сценки из фильмов.... Зато актуально...

----------


## Холостяк

Про наших "Медведей"... Статья из "Вестника Воздушного Флота" июль-август 2007...
Как раз о "сопровождении", маршруте, людях  и все такое....

----------


## Геннадий

[QUOTE=AC;21149]На Incirlik никогда не базировались бомбардировщики САК ВВС США.

Согласен с автором. На Инжирлике вообще мало чего базировалось. Там стоял мощнейший пункт управления полетами через Атлантику. Опять же обращусь к истории 20-летней давности, когда я служил. Про сейчас - не знаю. Но вот во времена холодной войны в Европе не было НИ ОДНОГО СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКОГО БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКА ВВС США НА ПОСТОЯННОЙ ОСНОВЕ. Не знаю, это либо была договоренность с СССР ОСВ-2 (скорее всего), либо что-то еще. Было на всю Европу 2 полка FB-111, который не относится к стратегической авиации. Если не ошибаюсь, либо в Великобритании, либо в ФРГ. Либо по одному там и там. Все. Ни В-52, ни В-1В постоянно в Европе не сидели. Прилетали иногда по 2-3 штуки под конкретные учения. Не часто. Сидели в Европе недели 2-3. Летали. То вместе с Флотом в Северном море работали, то еще чего делали. Наше ПВО в такие дни стояло с расчехленными ракетами.

Если вспомнить Бурю в Пустыне в начале 90-х, то под эту операцию они тоже притащили бомберы, которые тоже потом улетели. Народ в Европе иногда может серьезно помахать плакатами - типа убирайтес америкосы к себе домой. Основные авиабазы США в Европе имели на постоянной основе: КС-135/КС-10, Е-3А, разные грузовики, разведку и тактическую авиацию.
Большая база, где сидели постоянно "не на континенте США" В-52 была на острове Гуам (Андерсон). Это - ближе к Вьетнаму и Японии, чем к нам.

Про 252 сбитых. Если их хотя бы было не 1, а 2, то об этом советская пропаганда бы орала на каждом шагу. А так известно только об У-2 над Свердловском. Кто еще? Корейский Боинг. Теоретически управлялся гражданскими летчиками. Руст спокойно сел посреди площади. И за это министр обороны то ли Соколов то ли Язов - кто-то из них - лишился своего кресла. А другой сел. Я так фотку нового для дембельского альбома и не достал...:))

----------


## Холостяк

> Согласен с автором. ...:))


 
Геннадий... Вы внимательно читаете посты?
Я просто удивляюсь тому, что люди упираются "рогами" в стену или с пеной у рта доказывать то, о чем речи вообще не шло!!!! И тем более еще и соглашаться!

Кто спорит или утверждает что на Инджерлик базировались на постоянной основе "тяжелые"???
Я утверждал и привел ссылки, где сами американцы указывают, что данная база строилась для средних и тяжелых бомбардировщиков, что по сегодняшний день база оборудована в инженерно-техническом состоянии принимать и обслуживать эти самолеты, что на ней находится все необходимое для этого, от вооружения-боекомплектов, до топлива... Что эта база использовалась этими самолетами и используется по сегодняшний день. Даже АС специально пытался исказить перевод с английского об этом и обмануть. А вЫ еще с ним соглашаетесь!
Хотите вместе утверждать противоположное и поспорить с "хозяевами" и строителями этой базы??? Флаг вАм в руки! 
 





> На Инжирлике вообще мало чего базировалось. ...:))


"УмнО" заявлено! Ни хрена себе - "Мало что"... Зайдите к ним на сайт, там это "мало что" расписано, плюс еще ядерные боеприпасы... А во время войны с Ираком там вообще УДАРНАЯ ГРУППИРОВКА ВОЙСК находилась!!!!




> Там стоял мощнейший пункт управления полетами через Атлантику. ...:))


Про "Пункт Управления" на Инджерлике - просто не врите, если не знаете...




> Опять же обращусь к истории 20-летней давности, когда я служил. Про сейчас - не знаю. Но вот во времена холодной войны в Европе не было НИ ОДНОГО СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКОГО БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКА ВВС США НА ПОСТОЯННОЙ ОСНОВЕ. ......


Потом по "постоянство" "тяжелых" в Европе и др. местах возле СССР...  Возникает вопрос: " А наши "стратеги" находились на базах за пределами СССР на постоянной основе и находились ли?". Да, американцы постоянно не сидели, но достаточно того, что приземлялись и находились там от одного дня и более... Советские стратегические бомбардировщики приземлялись и "гостили" по месяцу к примеру на Кубе или ГСВГ??? Нет!!! Сейчас Российские стратегические самолеты приземляются вообще в полушарии где Америка???? Используют какие-либо базы там???? Нет!!! А американцы постоянно "гостили" на стратегах и в Англии, и в Испании, и в Германии, и на Окинаве, и на Гуаме... и "гостят" по сегодняшний день!!!!  Хотя на эту тему и речи вообще и не было...





> Про 252 сбитых. Если их хотя бы было не 1, а 2, то об этом советская пропаганда бы орала на каждом шагу. А так известно только об У-2 над Свердловском. Кто еще? Корейский Боинг. Теоретически управлялся гражданскими летчиками. Руст спокойно сел посреди площади. И за это министр обороны то ли Соколов то ли Язов - кто-то из них - лишился своего кресла. А другой сел. Я так фотку нового для дембельского альбома и не достал...:))




Во-первых это заявление самих американцев..., про разведовательные полеты и 252 погибших американских летчика....  Так что протрите глаза и внимательнее читайте.... Повторяю для Вас ссылку: http://www.mn.ru/issue.php?2007-33-1
Так что "поносить" надо американскую пропаганду, что она "орет" на каждом шагу, а не советскую!!! 

Про теорию тоже "выдумывать не вредно"! Тем более тому, кому одна проблема была - достать фотку в дембельский альбом, рисовать его на боевом посту чем "сбивать" всяких Рустов и выполнять воинский долг по защите своей Родины....

----------


## AC

> ...Эта база использовалась этими самолетами и используется по сегодняшний день. Даже АС специально пытался исказить перевод с английского об этом и обмануть. А вЫ еще с ним соглашаетесь!


*Холостяк*, я ничего не пытался исказить и никого не пытался обмануть: "emergency staging and recovery site" = "запасной аэродром".
Обратитите так же внимание на то, что даже в этом качестве она "initially planned to use". Далее см. по тексту:
http://www.incirlik.af.mil/library/f...et.asp?id=5344
Про то, что база "использовалась этими самолетами и используется по сегодняшний день", ни у каких "американцев" ничего не написано.

----------


## Nazar

[QUOTE=Геннадий;21688]


> И за это министр обороны то ли Соколов то ли Язов - кто-то из них - лишился своего кресла. А другой сел. Я так фотку нового для дембельского альбома и не достал...:))


Cоколов был снят с должности , ровно как и несколько других маршалов являющихся политическими соперниками Горбачева и непозволяюшие этому барану окончательно разваливать страну и армию. А это был весомый повод . Только вот не сажали никого, вас послушать всех сажают , "капитанов" Кузнецова, министров обороны и так далее .
Эхо Канады блин. :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Cоколов был снят с должности , ровно как и несколько других маршалов являющихся политическими соперниками Горбачева и непозволяюшие этому барану окончательно разваливать страну и армию. А это был весомый повод . Только вот не сажали никого, вас послушать всех сажают , "капитанов" Кузнецова, министров обороны и так далее .
> Эхо Канады блин.


1) Это все-таки *не мой пост, а Геннадия*.  :Smile:  
2) Соколов никогда не был "политическим соперником" Горбачева хотя бы потому, что ему было 76 лет.
3) За это, по сути, он и был снят, хотя формальным поводом действительно послужил Руст.
4) Если исходить из Вашей логики (Соколов мешал, "не позволяя разваливать страну"), то тогда надо признать, что после его снятия "разваливать страну" активно (вместе с Горбачевым) начал маршал Язов. Насколько я знаю, маршал Язов с этим несколько несогласен...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> 1) Это все-таки *не мой пост, а Геннадия*.  
> 2) Соколов никогда не был "политическим соперником" Горбачева хотя бы потому, что ему было 76 лет.
> 3) За это, по сути, он и был снят, хотя формальным поводом действительно послужил Руст.
> 4) Если исходить из Вашей логики (Соколов мешал, "не позволяя разваливать страну"), то тогда надо признать, что после его снятия "разваливать страну" активно (вместе с Горбачевым) начал маршал Язов. Насколько я знаю, маршал Язов с этим несколько несогласен...


Согласен или нет это его дело , но то что сокращения сумашедшие , выводы войск , урезание оборонного бюджета и так далее выпало именно на его период.

----------


## AC

> Согласен или нет это его дело , но то что сокращения сумашедшие , выводы войск , урезание оборонного бюджета и так далее выпало именно на его период.


А если бы маршал Соколов остался, он бы что -- сам застрелился или Горбачева застрелил?  :Biggrin:  
(в 1991 г. Соколову исполнилось 80 лет)

----------


## Nazar

> А если бы


Очень я не люблю  это "если бы"  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Очень я не люблю  это "если бы"


Я, кстати, тоже...  :Biggrin: 
Владимир, но не надо переоценивать личность маршала Соколова, который до сих пор жив и в Кремле сидит на каждых торжествах в качестве посаженного отца ...

----------


## Холостяк

> *Холостяк*, я ничего не пытался исказить и никого не пытался обмануть: "emergency staging and recovery site" = "запасной аэродром".
> Обратитите так же внимание на то, что даже в этом качестве она "initially planned to use". Далее см. по тексту:
> http://www.incirlik.af.mil/library/f...et.asp?id=5344
> Про то, что база "использовалась этими самолетами и используется по сегодняшний день", ни у каких "американцев" ничего не написано.


Я ранее уже постил о переводе... Не вижу смысла повторять... 
Правильно - "initially planned to use" ??? Первоначально запланирована для использования средними и тяжелыми бомберами... А я о чем говорю???
Так и есть, с самого начала строилась  для использования этими самолетами, построили и используют до сих пор эту базу... Инженерно-технический персонал для обслуживания этих самолетов содержат, склады с запчастями и рембазу, склады с боезапасом и вооружением, склады с топливом для этих самолетов. Вот и топливозаправщики на ней стоят, цельное воздушное крыло. И летают они заправляют "тяжелые" от туда. Так что во всю используют... Если б не использовали, то там замок уже повесили на воротах.  :Smile:   И все тута, рядышком - у наших границ... :Eek:  

Так там многое про эту базу не написано. Они и про склад ядреных боеприпасов ничего не написали, забыли и про склад апельсинового сока написать... Я то причем?

----------


## Холостяк

Производство бомбардировщиков Ту-160 будет восстановлено.
(хотя тут лишь громкое название газетной статьи)

http://izvestia.ru/news/news151871/

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще...

*ПАК ФА поднимется в воздух к концу 2008 года, заявил Сергей Иванов.*
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=40125&cid=45


*До 2015 года Военно-воздушные силы планируют закупить более 70 самолетов Су-34.*
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=32261

Напрашивается вопрос... А гдэ 200????

*ВВС России не прекратят дальние полеты стратегических бомбардировщиков.*
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=32106

*Летно-тактические учения Дальней авиации под руководством главкома ВВС.*
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=32115

*Российские стратегические ракетоносцы в ходе воздушного патрулирования сопровождаются истребителями ВВС НАТО.*
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=46378&cid=44


*С сайта МО РФ:*

*20 октября в 9.00 в Челябинском Высшем военном училище штурманов прошел очередной выпуск лейтенантов.*
В строю выпускников 170 подготовленных высокопрофессиональных штурманов на самолеты Су-24, МиГ-31, Ту-22, Ту-160, Ил-76.
7 выпускников окончили ВУЗ с золотой медалью и отличием, 15 выпускников стали специалистами 3-го класса. Средний налет выпускника составил более 150 часов. 
Челябинское высшее военное авиационное училище штурманов образовано 1 октября 1936 года. 
Курсантами первых наборов были преимущественно студенты высших учебных заведений Москвы, Ленинграда, Киева, Днепропетровска, а также выпускники средних учебных заведений.
Среди них было немало юношей, фамилии которых в последующем стали широко известны в Военно-Воздушных Силах. Николай Гунбин, Федор Яловой, Николай Глушков, Николай Аргунов, Николай Ижутов, Андрей Крупин, Григорий Евдокимов, Сергей Кудрявцев, Владимир Лакатош, братья Николай и Михаил Паничкины, Александр Петров, Николай Пахотинцев, Леонид Тюрин, Александр Фролов, Иван Яновский. Все они удостоены высокого звания Героев Советского Союза.
Первый массовый выпуск из училища состоялся в октябре 1939 года. Большинство выпускников направлено в Ленинградский и Дальневосточный военные округа. За лучшие результаты в учебно-боевой и политической подготовке и первое место среди учебных заведений по подготовке штурманов училище было награждено Красным Знаменем ВВС Красной Армии. 
Самым серьезным испытанием для училища и его воспитанников стала Великая Отечественная война. Сообщение о ее начале застало личный состав на стадионе. Здесь собирались курсанты, солдаты, офицеры и члены их семей на открытие летнего спортивного сезона. На состоявшемся митинге военнослужащие выразили готовность немедленно встать на защиту Отечества и до конца выполнить свой воинский долг перед народом. 
На фронтах Великой Отечественной войны храбро сражались тысячи выпускников училища. Их пример радовал воспитателей, вдохновлял на самоотверженный труд, вызывал чувство гордости за своих воспитанников, подтверждал правильность методики обучения и воспитания курсантов в училище.
Выпускники и воспитанники в годы войны проявляли массовый героизм, они покрыли боевые знамена своих полков неувядаемой Славой. На четвертый день войны отдал свою жизнь в борьбе за Родину в составе экипажа Николая Гастелло выпускник училища 1940 года штурман лейтенант Анатолий Бурденюк. Подбитый зенитной артиллерией многотонный бомбардировщик ДБ-3 совершил таран на колонну фашистских танков и автомашин с горючим. Именем Анатолия Бурденюка названа школа № 28. 
За годы Великой Отечественной войны коллектив училища провел 25 выпусков штурманов и 18 выпусков стрелков-радистов, подготовил более 8 тысяч авиационных специалистов. Партия и Советское правительство высоко оценило самоотверженный труд личного состава. В 1944 году за образцовое выполнение заданий командования по подготовке летных кадров для частей Авиации Дальнего Действия училище было награждено Орденом Красного Знамени. Всего за время войны было награждено орденами и медалями свыше 800 человек из числа постоянного состава училища.
После окончания Великой Отечественной войны училище начало осваивать новую технику, готовить высококвалифицированные кадры на основе накопленного боевого опыта. Перерабатывались учебные планы и программы, многие преподаватели, в целях повышения специальных знаний и методических навыков, проходили стажировку на заводах авиационной промышленности, обучались на курсах при Военно-Воздушной академии.
В 50-е годы на вооружение учебных полков училища начал поступать новый реактивный бомбардировщик Ил-28, оснащенный совершенным для того времени навигационным и прицельным оборудованием, бомбардировочным и артиллерийским вооружением. Это требовало переоборудования аэродромов, создания новой учебно-материальной базы, перестройки учебного процесса, значительных усилий всего личного состава. Летный и технический состав под руководством офицеров Бурякова Н.А., Платонова М.И., Беззаботного Н.Т., Причина М.И. в короткий срок освоил эксплуатацию и обслуживание нового самолета. Первый вылет на Ил-28 с полевого аэродрома произвели офицеры Буряков Н.А., Короленко И.Г., в числе успешно овладевших пилотированием новой техники были товарищи Зикеев А.П., Иванов В.Ф., Кошелев А.Д. Макеев А.И., Бурачков Д.Е. и многие другие.
Можно смело сказать, что нет в России ни одного полка, ни одной авиационной части, где бы не служили выпускники Челябинского училища штурманов.
В послевоенное время многие выпускники училища выполняли самые сложные и ответственные задания Родины и правительства. Воспитанник училища Клещ И.Н. одним из первых принимал участие в испытаниях ядерного оружия и за это был удостоен звания Героя Советского Союза. Другой выпускник майор Бурков В.А. самоотверженно воевал в составе ограниченного контингента войск в Афганистане. При выполнении боевого задания был контужен, лишился стоп обеих ног, но нашел в себе силы и мужество выполнить поставленную задачу и вернуться на свой аэродром. Его грудь также украшает звезда Героя. Сегодня многие выпускники Челябинского ВВАУШ с достоинством и честью выполняют боевые задачи в составе миротворческих сил в составе Федеральной группировки на Северном Кавказе. Среди них тоже есть герои - один из которых находится с нами это Герой России Шендрик Владимир Георгиевич. Среди личного состава училища немало воинов интернационалистов и тех, кто принимал участие в ликвидации последней аварии на Чернобыльской АЭС.
В мирное время, как и в годы Великой Отечественной войны питомцы училища и весь личный состав свято и нерушимо хранят и умножают славные традиции старших поколений, своим самоотверженным трудом и отличными успехами в учебе с честью оправдывают высокое звание авиаторов - Челябинцев.
Сегодня Челябинское высшее военное авиационное Краснознаменное училище штурманов – единственное учебное заведение Военно-Воздушных Сил, готовящее штурманские кадры. Развитие авиации, усложнение авиационной техники предъявляют более высокие требования к нашим выпускникам, требуют, чтобы они были способны мастерски владеть современными авиационными комплексами в любых условиях ведения современными авиационными комплексами в любых условиях ведения боевых действий с применением новейших средств поражения.
Подготовка курсанта до уровня современного авиационного штурмана сегодня – это совместный напряженный труд тысяч людей различных элементов сложившей авиационной структуры. Это десятилетиями создаваемая учебно-материальная база – от аудиторий, учебных лабораторий до аэродромов со всем их оборудованием, оснащением и жилых домов офицерского состава.
Обучением и воспитанием курсантов занимается опытный профессорско-преподавательский и летно-инструкторский состав. В училище преподают 1 доктор наук, 3 профессора, 44 кандидата наук и 23 доцента. 18 преподавателей являются соискателями докторских и кандидатский диссертаций. Училище располагает прекрасной базой, специализированными аудиториями, лабораториями и тренажными комплексами. За 5 лет обучения наши выпускники овладевают знаниями по высшей математике, физике, навигации и боевому применению, вычислительной технике и аэродинамике, радиоэлектронным системам, общественным наукам, иностранным языкам и другим дисциплинам. В институте большое внимание уделяется физическому воспитанию курсантов, проводятся занятия в секциях по различным видам спорта. Здоровье курсантов находится под постоянным вниманием врачей.
Воспитанники Челябинского ВВАУШ высоко ценятся в Военно-воздушных силах. Многие выпускники института носят высокие почетные звания «Заслуженный штурман-испытатель», «Заслуженный военный штурман» и «Заслуженный специалист Вооруженных Сил».
Основная задача штурмана - провести самолет строго по определенному маршруту, найти и метко поразить заданную цель, несмотря на трудные условия ее обнаружения.

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня 28 октября по ТВ каналу Россия в 21.00 будет любопытная передача "Специальный корреспондент". Тема не об авиации, но очень актуальная. Отношение Америки к России со времен "холодной войны" не изменилось..., будет показна реальность... 

Цикл передач сам по себе интересен. Ранее, команда канала создала такие хорошие передачи как:

*- "Белый лебедь".* 
Сегодня Ту-160 - самый большой и самый мощный самолет боевой дальней авиации в мире. В НАТО его называют "БлэкДжек", в Америке – "Голиаф", а наши летчики зовут его ласково – "Белый лебедь". 
http://www.rutv.ru/tvp.html?id=103175&cid=33&d=0










*- Проданное небо.* (1, 2 и 3 выпуски)
У российского авиационного рынка есть своя особенность. Главной считается прибыль, а безопасность пассажиров и летчиков - уже потом, после денег. На нашем рынке новые авиахозяева хотят заработать больше и быстрее, нещадно эксплуатируя старые советские самолеты или поддержанные иностранные. Деньги - все, остальное - ничто. Рынок подпольных деталей огромен, это миллионные обороты.
http://www.rutv.ru/tvp.html?id=51253&cid=33&d=0

http://www.rutv.ru/tvp.html?id=56106&cid=33&d=0

http://www.rutv.ru/tvp.html?id=116381&cid=33&d=0

*- Русские каникулы.*
В Россию устремился поток иностранцев, желающих вкусить плод, который раньше был запретным: со сверхсекретного аэродрома подняться ввысь на боевом истребителе, прокатиться на танке, пострелять из всех видов оружия и пройти курс подготовки космонавта. Гости в восторге – они считают, что Россию на этом поприще ждет большой коммерческий успех. В самой России на этот счет разные мнения. 
http://www.rutv.ru/tvp.html?id=51648&cid=33&d=0
.

----------


## Вовчек

1. Пусть лучше Иванов скажет когда строевые части оснащаться ПАК ФА будут?
И сколько времени потребуется на перевооружение частей?
Ведь к этим самолетам необходимо поставить тренажеры,КПА,создать запасы материально-технических средств для нормальной эксплуатации,запас средств поражения и т.д.
2. До 2015 г в лучшем случае, при многих оговорках ,перевооружат на Су-34 полк двух эскадрильного состава.
3. Наши СМИ из обыденной повседневной деятельности частей, делают шумиху.Как Вы думаете почему?

----------


## Холостяк

Еще ссылочки:



*Александр Харчевский: «Чем больше в жизни получается, тем большего хочется достичь...»:*
http://www.oblsovet.ru/smis/curent-134.html




*Модернизированные Су-27СМ влились в ряды ВВС России:*

http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news150734/
http://www.zrpress.ru/zr/2007/79/8/
http://www.radiolemma.ru/?nl=20525

*Главком в городе военных летчиков*

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=32943

*В Дальневосточном объединении ВВС и ПВО работает комиссия во главе с Начальником Управления безопасности полетов МО РФ:*

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=32941

*Создание самолета пятого поколения идет строго по плану:*

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=32930

*Новый боевой вертолет Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" успешно прошел первый этап государственных совместных испытаний:*

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=32861

*Военно-воздушные силы будут получать по 6-8 штурмовиков Су-34 в год - сказал заместитель Главнокомандующего ВВС генерал-лейтенант Игорь Садофьев:*

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=32801

----------


## Mad_cat

Никто не знает сколько всего Су27СМ поступило  в  ВВС?

----------


## AC

> Никто не знает сколько всего Су27СМ поступило  в  ВВС?


*5* передавали Липецку
*24* (по штату должно быть) -- в 23 иап (Дземги)
*3* ожидают отправки в 22 иап (Центральная Угловая)
ИТОГО -- *32* пока.
+ сколько-то (единицы) есть в Ахтубинске (на память не скажу)

----------


## Mad_cat

Спасибо! :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще совместные Российско-Индийские дела....
Это о совместном проекте самолета "пятерочки"...
Свежие ссылки на официальные индийские источники, на английском языке...

*JOINT DEVELOPMENT OF FIFTH GENERATION FIGHTER AIRCRAFT:*
http://pib.nic.in/release/release.asp?relid=30599

*Indo-Russian 5th generation fighter to take-off by 2012:*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/W...ow/2503005.cms

----------


## AC

> Вот еще совместные Российско-Индийские дела....
> Это о совместном проекте самолета "пятерочки"...


А вот и последствия...  :Biggrin: 

"По сообщению агентства Reuters, шесть американских сенаторов в пятницу обратились к руководству Пентагона с просьбой увеличить флот реактивных истребителей F-22 производства 'Локхид Мартин', мотивируя это разработкой самолета-конкурента, которую ведут Россия, Индия и Китай. 
Сенаторы заявили, что они обеспокоены ведущейся в данный момент российской разработкой реактивного, малозаметного для радаров истребителя 5-го поколения, известного как 'Sukhoi T-50' поскольку, по информации СМИ, данный самолет разрабатывается, чтобы непосредственно противостоять истребителю F-22. 
Участие Индии в проекте было "особенно дезорганизующим", сказали они, учитывая то, насколько хорошо индийские ВВС выполнили все боевые задачи во время прошедших недавно объединенных военных учений, совместно с американскими силами, а также "склонность российского правительства продавать передовое оружие нашим потенциальным противникам".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1194871439
Оригинал:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071109/..._congress_dc_2

----------


## Mad_cat

Если они и вправду испугались, то значит верят в перспективность нашего ПАК ФА!

----------


## Холостяк

*ФСБ отмечает дерзость иностранных разведок.*
«К сожалению, и среди наших граждан, в том числе военнослужащих, встречаются люди, которые пытаются поправить свое материальное положение за счет продажи секретов иностранным спецслужбам и становятся на путь предательства. Только за последние два года органами безопасности в войсках пресечена шпионская деятельность шести агентов и так называемых “инициативников”, осуществлявших сбор развединформации», — сказал Смирнов в интервью, опубликованном в газете «Красная звезда».
Кроме того, за 2 года военной контрразведкой были выявлены и 16 иностранцев, собиравших и передававших секретные сведения в интересах спецслужб и организаций.
Ссылка:
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1531532/

*Генералов всегда слушают внимательно. Они говорят конкретно и лишены дипломатического изящества. Поэтому США и их союзникам по НАТО следует прислушаться к словам начальника Генштаба России по поводу размещения ПРО в Восточной Европе.*
США не собираются отказываться от идеи размещения в Чехии и Польше элементов своей стратегической ПРО. Но и Россия не собирается подставлять свою голову под ракеты-перехватчики и быть под постоянным наблюдением «чешского» локатора. Польша и Чехия для американского командования –это не более чем тест на российскую сдержанность и отработка методики уговоров о том, что ничего страшного не происходит.
Ссылка:
http://www.pravda.ru/world/europe/ea...49370-rocket-0

----------


## Mad_cat

"за 2 года военной контрразведкой были выявлены и 16 иностранцев"

хорошо бы, а то в последнее время только ученых сажают за шпионаж в области не понятно чего в интересах не понятно кого :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас просто начали заниматься более-менее наши контрики, хотя все с натугой идет... А то пяток лет назад вообще приколы были... Вот существует проект Россия-НАТО, его еще Грачев начал и на радостях широко открыл ворота... Только ворота эти были в одну сторону... Я понимаю, что просто легализовали проплату информации о наших военных тайнах. Вот к примеру выдача грантов от НАТО нашим военнослужащим. Это больше конечно касается наших НИИ. Я тут несколько компетентен. Ведь по Статусу военнослужащего нельзя заниматься "левой" работой, а вот научной деятельностью можно... Так вот и пошло... Даже гранты давали. Лично видел одну работу нашего военного финика, даже и эти пытались "поиметь", но я понимаю - жить как-то надо... Так написал работу "По финансовому обеспечению военнослужащих Российской Армии", в работе указал критерии на основании чего высчитано наше денежное довольствие..., как это делали во времена СССР и сейчас... Очччень интетесный документ... Его НАТОвцы на своем сайте вывешивали... Таки дали ему грант и тот приколист даже куда-то в Англию ездил.. О как!!!
Но в последнее время прикрыли эту "халяву" для иностранной разведки... Сейчас амеры вообще дали команду НАТОвцам закрывать эту программу по сотрудничеству Россия-НАТО... Так как в любом случае она начала сводиться к "0"... Наши спецы просто начали контролировать ситуацию и всю легальную-наглую разведку перекрывают... Вот и посмотрите кому действительно выгодно такое "сотрудничество"!


Вот ссылки про эти гранты:
http://www.nato.int/docu/other/ru/sponsorship-ngo.htm
http://www.nato.int/docu/other/ru/sp.../intro-rus.htm

А вот на команду Амеров НАТОвцам:
http://www.mn.ru/issue/2007-49-28

А вот инфа от НАТО по ДОВСЕ:

*Заявление Альянса о решении Российской Федерации «приостановить» выполнение своих обязательств по ДОВСЕ.*

http://www.nato.int/docu/other/ru/pr/2007/p07-139r.html

САМЫЙ ПРИКОЛ, ЧТО А ГДЕ ОТВЕТ ПОЧЕМУ САМИ ТО НЕ РАТИФИЦИРОВАЛИ И НЕ ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ ЭТОТ ДОГОВОР!!!!

Извиняйте, что конктетно не про АВИАЦИЮ, но все это в одной "упряжи"...


Вот нашел и добавляю к посту сопроводиловку к этой работе финика, это три листочка чтобы при сборе резолюций начальство не вычитывало всю работу а просто знакомилось с этой справочкой. Тема реально актуальная... Более того мы военные вообще не задумывались сколько же государство в цифрах-коэффициентах оценивает наш риск, перенесение тягот и лишений воинской службы нами и нашими семьями... Так одно скажу - цифры смешные.... НАТОвцы смеялись наверно долго... Мне по прочитке всей работы стало не смешно... Вообще то, этот пост больше подходит для ветки про "отношении к людям в Авиации"... Но раз пошло по разговору...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще добавочка....
*Страны Балтии активизировали разведывательную деятельность против России, заявил директор ФСБ РФ генерал армии Николай Патрушев.* 


http://news.mail.ru/politics/1532086/

----------


## AC

> *Заявление Альянса о решении Российской Федерации «приостановить» выполнение своих обязательств по ДОВСЕ.*
> 
> http://www.nato.int/docu/other/ru/pr/2007/p07-139r.html
> 
> САМЫЙ ПРИКОЛ, ЧТО А ГДЕ ОТВЕТ ПОЧЕМУ САМИ ТО НЕ РАТИФИЦИРОВАЛИ И НЕ ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ ЭТОТ ДОГОВОР!!!!


САМЫЙ ПРИКОЛ В ТОМ, ЧТО ОНИ ЕГО ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> САМЫЙ ПРИКОЛ В ТОМ, ЧТО ОНИ ЕГО ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ...


А почему все наши "шишки" кричат, что не ратифицировали и соответственно не выполняют... ??? Я вроде поискал по Нету и уразумительного то ответа, как сказать с той стороны баррикад не увидел... Даже вот теже НАТОвцы бы черкнули, что так мол и так не ратифицировали но руководствуемся, а то все сожаления высказывают...

----------


## AC

> Даже вот теже НАТОвцы бы черкнули, что так мол и так не ратифицировали но руководствуемся, а то все сожаления высказывают...


Они и "черкнули" -- по Вашей же ссылке:
"...На данном этапе *страны Альянса предпочли* не предпринимать аналогичных мер в ответ на политическое решение Российской Федерации о «приостановлении» выполнения своих законных обязательств, а также *продолжить выполнение собственных обязательств* без ущерба для любых возможных действий в будущем...".
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> "...На данном этапе *страны Альянса предпочли* не предпринимать аналогичных мер в ответ на политическое решение Российской Федерации о «приостановлении» выполнения своих законных обязательств, а также *продолжить выполнение собственных обязательств* без ущерба для любых возможных действий в будущем...".


Только вот непонятно, как они могут принять аналогичные меры? 
То есть, если они его не принимали к руководству (ратификации), то как же им и приостановить "выполнение собственных обязательств"... Относительно "собственных обязаватльств", скорее всего они имеют в виду работу по ратификации (принятии к выполнению), которые они проводят уже не мало времени... Так это не значит ведь, что они выполняют этот договор в полном объеме, как делает(лала) это Россия... Если наши "поторопились" его ратифицировать (принять к руководству и исполнению), то это просто напросто надувательство со стороны, как ВВП говорит, наших партнеров...

----------


## AC

> Только вот непонятно, как они могут принять аналогичные меры?


По факту...




> То есть, если они его не принимали к руководству (ратификации), то как же им и приостановить "выполнение собственных обязательств"...


Можно и не ратифицировать, а при этом выполнять -- такая вот "гримаса западной демократии"... :Smile: 




> Относительно "собственных обязаватльств", скорее всего они имеют в виду работу по ратификации (принятии к выполнению), которые они проводят уже не мало времени...


Они имели в виду выполнение пунктов договора -- соблюдение ограничений, информация, инспекции...




> Так это не значит ведь, что они выполняют этот договор в полном объеме, как делает(лала) это Россия... Если наши "поторопились" его ратифицировать (принять к руководству и исполнению), то это просто напросто надувательство со стороны, как ВВП говорит, наших партнеров...


Они выполняют его в полном объеме...

----------


## FLOGGER

> *ФСБ отмечает дерзость иностранных разведок.*


А иноразведка должна тихонько постучать в дверь и спросить:" А можно мы тут маненько "пошпионим"?




> *Генералов всегда слушают внимательно. Они говорят конкретно и лишены дипломатического изящества. Поэтому США и их союзникам по НАТО следует прислушаться к словам начальника Генштаба России по поводу размещения ПРО в Восточной Европе.*


Ну, сколько он херни наплел, в частности рассказывая, что система не отличает пуск противоракеты от МБР и т.п., стыдно было слушать.



> США не собираются отказываться от идеи размещения в Чехии и Польше элементов своей стратегической ПРО. Но и Россия не собирается подставлять свою голову под ракеты-перехватчики


А 10 ракет-перехватчиков должны обрушиться на нашу голову? А после чего?



> и быть под постоянным наблюдением «чешского» локатора.


А до этого за нами никто не наблюдал?



> Польша и Чехия для американского командования –это не более чем тест на российскую сдержанность и отработка методики уговоров о том, что ничего страшного не происходит.


Я не люблю Буша, Штаты и их политику, но я действительно не вижу опасности от этих 10 противоракет ( если, конечно, мы не собираемся на чехов и поляков напасть). Да к тому же Путин еще несколько лет назад заявил, что у нас есть ракеты, которым "по барабану" любая ПРО. Так чего ты так расстроился? К тому же после того, как тот же Путин не возразил против размещения амеров у нас в подбрюшье ( в Киргизии, Таджикистане), что же ты теперь слюной-то брызжешь?

----------


## Micro

> ... с Вами в очередной раз все понятно: как только Вас припираешь к стенке, Вы переводите стрелки на Абдулу Гюля ...


Ну что ожидать от данного форумчанина? 

Все, кто регулярно следует за этим форумом, уже давно поняли, что за человек этот форумчанин. 

Многословный, но пустословный демагог чистой воды. 

Любит выдать чужое за свое, цитирует других людей без указания того, что это не его собственные мысли. 
Ещё любит передёргивать слова оппонентов. 

Отвечать на конкретные вопросы конкретикой не умеет, в ответ - только пропаганда. 
Это и понятно, ведь его "аргументация" не подкреплена фактами, а только эмоциями. 

Обычная реакция на критику - личное оскорбление оппонента. 

Он никогда не будет признаваться в ошибке, он к такому просто не способен. 

По-моему, спорить с ним не стоит. Это бесполезно. 
Просто ставить его в "игнор".

Возможную реплику не буду читать.

----------


## Холостяк

> По факту...
> Можно и не ратифицировать, а при этом выполнять -- такая вот "гримаса западной демократии"...
> Они имели в виду выполнение пунктов договора -- соблюдение ограничений, информация, инспекции...
> Они выполняют его в полном объеме...


Выполняли?! Неужели? И как?
Я действительно не понимаю позицию Запада...

Реально... Я понимаю логичные рассуждения того же Путина о причине приостановки этого договора. 
"Но если наши партнеры все-таки ратифицируют эти соглашения и начнут их исполнять, то мы не исключаем, что и мы в него (договор) полноценно вернемся", - сказал глава государства журналистам. 
"Россия не просто подписала этот договор, она его ратифицировала и исполняла в течение многих лет в одностороннем порядке. Такое положение дальше терпимо быть не может", - отметил Путин.
http://www.rg.ru/2007/12/03/dovse-anons.html

Ну вот странная гримаса у демократии западной... Если подписывают договор то почему не ратифицируют его? И как же они его выполняют? Да никак... Наблюдателей с российской стороны на амеровские базы в Европе и не пущали, информации не давали, ограничений не соблюдали (плюс еще и ПРО разворачивают), а вот их военные к нам ездили постоянно...
http://www.rg.ru/2007/11/08/dovse-amerika.html

И что же они выполнили за все время после подписания договора??? Да ничего!!! Только приезжали и считали у нас...
http://www.rg.ru/2007/11/30/dovse-zakon-anons.html

Несколько подробнее по этому договору и позиции России... Позиция России четкая, справедливая и без ущемления интересов как ее так и запада... Только причины запада не видно, почему они не ратифицируют, не выполняют и не адаптируют устаревший договор к современному положению стран (которое оччень поменялось за этот период)...
http://www.gorod.lv/novosti/54890/k_...ossii_po_dovse

Так что извиняйте АС, я тут несколько не понял, откуда Вы взяли инфу, что все таки Запад выполнял условия не ратифицированного ими же договора, да еще как Вы написали в "полном объеме"... Пишите, что они "информировали", "соблюдали ограничения", инспекторов пущали... Путин и Ко сказали противоположное... Как-то аргумента-ссылки у Вас нет. Рад бы поверить на голое слово... Да и НАТОвцы молчат, обычно они сразу давят фактами, что мы мол такие растакие вот все выполнили, столько раз пустили, на столько вот ограничивали, а тут хвосты поджали...

Вот подборка из Российской газеты:
http://www.rg.ru/sujet/3028.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Да к тому же Путин еще несколько лет назад заявил, что у нас есть ракеты, которым "по барабану" любая ПРО. Так чего ты так расстроился? К тому же после того, как тот же Путин не возразил против размещения амеров у нас в подбрюшье ( в Киргизии, Таджикистане), что же ты теперь слюной-то брызжешь?


Если реально... Мое мнение... То нет таких ракет... Еще не прошли испытания, не пошли в серию и присутствуют в единичных экз... Если ни как истребитель №5 - на бумаге и на словах...

А если прикинуть, в принципе эти 10 ракет как красная тряпка... Даже от тех же Иранских ракет - фикция..., предлог...

----------


## AC

> ...Я действительно не вижу опасности от этих 10 противоракет (если, конечно, мы не собираемся на чехов и поляков напасть)...


*Ну, на 10 противоракет в Польше теперь даже командующий РВСН уже согласен:*
«…По словам генерала, у российского руководства вызывают тревогу не столько факт размещения именно десяти противоракет в Польше и одного радара в Чехии, а то, что в настоящее время не подписан договор с США о том, что на территории этих стран установят только эти объекты. 
"Вот если бы американцы подписали с нами договор, что в Польше установят только 10 противоракет и один радар в Чехии, и больше никогда ничего там стоять не будет, то с этим можно было бы смириться. Но они же не подписывают, а лишь голословно утверждают: мы вам не угрожаем", - сказал Соловцов…».
http://www.newsru.com/russia/17dec2007/rakety.html
 :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Выполняли?! Неужели? И как?
> Я действительно не понимаю позицию Запада...
> 
> И как же они его выполняют? Да никак... Наблюдателей с российской стороны на амеровские базы в Европе и не пущали, информации не давали, ограничений не соблюдали (плюс еще и ПРО разворачивают), а вот их военные к нам ездили постоянно...
> 
> И что же они выполнили за все время после подписания договора??? Да ничего!!! Только приезжали и считали у нас...
> 
> Так что извиняйте АС, я тут несколько не понял, откуда Вы взяли инфу, что все таки Запад выполнял условия не ратифицированного ими же договора, да еще как Вы написали в "полном объеме"... Пишите, что они "информировали", "соблюдали ограничения", инспекторов пущали... Путин и Ко сказали противоположное... Как-то аргумента-ссылки у Вас нет. Рад бы поверить на голое слово... Да и НАТОвцы молчат, обычно они сразу давят фактами, что мы мол такие растакие вот все выполнили, столько раз пустили, на столько вот ограничивали, а тут хвосты поджали...


Наши претензии к НАТО по ДОВСЕ (как аргументация приостановки своего участия в Договоре) вообще-то формализованы, как известно. И среди них нет претензий, касающихся непредоставления нам какой-либо информации или недопуска наших инспекторов куда-то там. Все наши претензии -- совершенно в иной плоскости.
Информацию (очередной ее пакет -- как положено), кстати, как заявила НАТО, России передадут, "закрыв глаза" на ее "временный выход" из Договора (а дальше будут посмотреть).
Инспекции баз США? В 1999-м был, например, уникальный и весьма показательный случай, когда в разгар Югославской кампании Россия на основе ДОВСЕ запросила срочной инспекции базы Авиано (одного из главнейших объектов НАТО в операции) и получила ее, и проинспектировала...
Так что не было никаких проблем со всем этим, и все себе работало...
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

По ДОВСЕ, я ссылки привел, претензии там высказал сам Верховный... Министр Иностранных дел их конкретно озвучил:

1. Уклонение Болгарии, Венгрии, Польши, Румынии, Словакии и Чехии от оформления изменений в составе групп государств – участников ДОВСЕ в связи с присоединением указанных стран к НАТО.
2. Превышение государствами – участниками ДОВСЕ, присоединившимися к НАТО, «групповых» ограничений ДОВСЕ в результате расширения альянса.
3. Негативное воздействие планируемого размещения обычных вооружений США на территориях Болгарии и Румынии на соблюдение «групповых» ограничений ДОВСЕ.
4. Невыполнение рядом государств – участников ДОВСЕ принятого в г. Стамбуле политического обязательства об ускоренной ратификации Соглашения об адаптации.
5. Невыполнение Венгрией, Польшей, Словакией и Чехией принятых в г. Стамбуле обязательств по корректировке территориальных предельных уровней.
6. Отрицательное воздействие неучастия Латвии, Литвы и Эстонии в ДОВСЕ (результат – появление территории, «свободной» от ограничений на размещение обычных вооружений, в том числе и вооружений других стран) на выполнение российских политических обязательств о военной сдержанности на Северо-Западе Российской Федерации.
Участие Российской Федерации в Договоре об обычных вооруженных силах в Европе приостановлено в соответствии с международным правом. Если к указанному сроку партнеры Москвы по ДОВСЕ не начнут ратификацию договора и не станут применять его на практике, Россия, видимо, выйдет из договора окончательно.

И Балуевский конкретно добавил, что на некоторые военные базы где присутсвтвуют войска НАТО и США российских наблюдателей-считоводов не пускали вообще.
По Авиано действительно проверяли... 


*Я поискал по Инету и нашел неплохую информацию раскрывающую некоторые непонятные вопросы...* 
Рекомендую почитать форумчанам:
http://www.carnegie.ru/ru/pubs/books/volume/36474.htm

Действительно работало... Нарушения обоюдные были..., и независимые специалисты согласны, что все таки с изменением "политической карты" надо и вносить изменения... С натяжкой но выполняли... Действительно... Хорошо человек с примерами написал... Без вопросов... И правильно указали, что российские должностные лица давно знали об этой проблеме, а занимались "другими" делами, а сейчас вот только разглядели проблемку... Но тут хоть одно хорошо; лучше поздно - чем никогда... Зашевелились...

----------


## Холостяк

Потом по темке:

*"Русские летят."*



Командующий 37-й воздушной армией Верховного главного командования (стратегического назначения) генерал-майор Павел Андросов: _“Мы не просто утюжим воздух, а учимся применять свое оружие”_



Ссылка на интервью:
http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/12/20/society/329969/

Классный вопрос о денежном довольствие Командира ракетоносца... Ответ командующего правдив: 25000 рублей... Мля!!!


Но тут "Независимая газета" несколько "приземлила" к реальностям....
*"Воздушных стратегов приковали к земле."*

Ссылка:
http://www.ng.ru/regions/2007-12-20/7_samara.html

----------


## AC

> [COLOR=black]И Балуевский конкретно добавил, что на базы США российских наблюдателей-считоводов не пускали вообще, хотя они тоже являются базами НАТО в Европе...
> По Авиано действительно проверяли... Балуевский "-1"...


Если таковые "добавления" из уст Балуевского были, то оставим их на его совести...  :Smile: 
Вам же не надо напоминать про базу Инжирлик в Турции?
Вы же сами про нее в свое время тут рассказывали -- про ее важность и т. д.... Вот Вам, к примеру, инспекция на базу Инжирлик:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...09-usafe03.htm
Так кто же и куда "не пускал" Балуевского?  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Если таковые "добавления" из уст Балуевского были, то оставим их на его совести... 
> Вам же не надо напоминать про базу Инжирлик в Турции?
> Вы же сами про нее в свое время тут рассказывали -- про ее важность и т. д.... Вот Вам, к примеру, инспекция на базу Инжирлик:
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...09-usafe03.htm
> Так кто же и куда "не пускал" Балуевского?




Так похоже я ошибся по поводу обвинения генерала Балуевского...

Начальник выступал с информацией по ДОВСЕ на пленарном заседании 7 ноября когда Государственная Дума принимала закон "О приостановлении Российской Федерацией действия Договора об обычных вооруженных силах в Европе". За закон, внесенный Президентом, тогда проголосовали 418 депутатов. 

Я справляю "минус".... Не разобрался я в этой проблемке..., поторопился... Очередной раз подтверждает то, что нельзя обвинять кого-либо пока действительно и основательно все не проверишь и убедишься на фактах.

Начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации - первый заместитель министра обороны Юрий Балуевский в выступлении отметил, что правовые механизмы, положенные в основу договора, предназначенного для поддержания баланса сил, фактически перестали соответствовать современным европейским реалиям и в полной мере отвечать требованиям военной безопасности России. Отметил, что на протяжении восьми лет после подписания соглашения об адаптации ДОВСЕ, США и НАТО постоянно выдвигали все новые и новые условия для вступления документа в силу, Ю.Балуевский акцентировал внимание депутатов на том, что действующий договор полностью устраивает США и НАТО, так как позволяет им практически без всяких ограничений реализовывать стратегию продвижения НАТО на Восток, осуществлять реконфигурацию американского военного присутствия в Европе, а также постоянный мониторинг состава и состояния российской группировки вооруженных сил в европейской зоне. 

"Вся активная квота инспекций со стороны государств НАТО ежегодно используется в отношении России, - заметил он. - А это 46 инспекций территории РФ и 5 - территории Белоруссии". 

Ю.Балуевский сообщил, что сумма национальных квот стран альянса превышает установленные действующим договором групповые лимиты почти на 6 тысяч танков и почти на 10 тысяч боевых бронированных машин. По артиллерии превышение составляет более пяти тысяч единиц, по боевым самолетам - почти полторы тысячи, а по ударным вертолетам - более пятисот единиц. 

По тому что "не пущают" российских инспекторов на военные базы... На территории некоторых государств, где уже несут боевое дежурство войска НАТО, проведение инспектирования этих военных баз ограничено. Так как, к примеру, Прибалтийские государства не присоединились к этому договору. Такая же ситуация и с военными базами в неприсоединившихся к договору странах бывшего Варшавского договора, где тоже уже замечено присутствие военнослужащих и боевой техники войск НАТО и США.

Так что Балуевский предельно четко сформулировал истинные корни проблемы. Действительно, я еще в начале обратил внимание, что НАТО и ответить официально ничего не может и "молчит в тряпочку" на справедливые требования России... Только некоторые аналитики в СМИ начали пробовать рассматривать эту проблему, вспомнив Грузию, Чечню, хотя Россия могла в ответ вспомнить наращивание военных сил в боевых действиях в Югославии... Много нюансов. Но Балуевский ответил и на эти "уколы" по Чечне, Грузии... 

Но в любом случае сейчас реально понятны конкретные и справедливые требования России... И правильность принятого решения...

«Это, действительно, был кабальный договор для России. Договор, который исполняла одна Россия, а ряд государств, которые уже перешли из одной группы стран, которая составляла организацию Варшавского договора, и сам договор приказал долго жить, как и Советский Союз, - их вооружения продолжали числиться в квотах вот этого, несуществующей группы государств, Варшавского договора», - сказал Балуевский в программе SPOTLIGHT телеканала Russia Today.
Начальник российского Генштаба напомнил, что адаптированное соглашение, которое было подписано в ноябре 1999 года в Стамбуле, ратифицировали только четыре участника - Россия, Казахстан, Украина и Белоруссия. «До сегодняшнего дня остальные государства фактически проигнорировали этот адаптированный договор», - отметил он.
Отвечая на вопрос, почему Россия подписала такой невыгодный для себя документ, Балуевский заметил, что тогда в Европе «надо было найти формы и способы», чтобы не допустить войну. «И тогда договор соответствовал своим целям и задачам. Поэтому тот договор, в 1990 году, я воспринял как должное», - сказал он.
Соглашение 1999 года об адаптации договора, по словам начальника Генштаба, было подписано в «очень тяжелое время». «Экономическое состояние России, сложнейшая ситуация с вооруженными силами России, которые находились если не на коленях, то в близкой к этому состоянию позе», - сказал Балуевский.

Поэтому я еще раз убедился, что какой бы аналитик-политик не был, он не понимает специфики и тонкости тех же военных вопросов. Хоть в приведенной выше мной ссылке в предыдущем посте о анализе по ДОВСЕ, сказано с примерами и "по-уму", но не учтено все..., некоторое "замымили" и не в пользу России... Специально??? Теперь четко видно, что - да...

Балуевский: "... Западные государства совершенно осознанно превратили режим европейского контроля над вооружениями в инструмент достижения политических целей. Эти цели не имеют ничего общего ни с европейской безопасностью, ни с контролем над вооружениями...".

Ссылки:
http://www.duma.gov.ru:8080/index.js...sl2007173.html
http://www.duma.gov.ru/index.jsp?t=n...file=4668.html
http://www.regnum.ru/news/911152.html
http://www.6buro.ru/index.php?page_i...13&c_id_1=2458
http://briansk.ru/world/20071113/91295.html
http://www.radiomayak.ru/doc.html?id=52170&cid=

----------


## Холостяк

**

*23 декабря - День Дальней авиации.*

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=35513

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/1636...20/index.shtml




*Командующий 37 ВА ВГК (СН)*

Генерал-майор Андросов Павел Васильевич 
Родился 6 сентября 1954 года в Тамбовской области. После окончания Тамбовского ВВАУЛ им. М. Расковой в 1975 г. проходил службу в частях Дальней авиации на различных должностях от помощника командира корабля до заместителя командующего 37 ВА ВГК (СН).
С ноября 2002 года – начальник штаба - первый заместитель командующего 37-й ВА ВГК (СН). Окончил ВВА им. Ю.А. Гагарина и Академию Генерального штаба ВС РФ. 
Освоил все типы самолетов дальней авиации. 
Летчик-снайпер. Заслуженный военный летчик России.
Имеет налет около 3000 часов.

----------


## Холостяк

*В небе Кубани ковалась Великая Победа.*

Воздушные бои на Кубани сыграли решающую роль не только в освобождении Кавказа, но и в целом повлияли на исход Великой Отечественной войны. Сражения на Кубани стали самыми крупными с начала 2-й мировой войны, в них принимало участие с обеих сторон более 2000 самолетов. В результате боев противник потерял свыше 1100 самолетов, из которых более 800 были сбиты в воздухе. Только в завершающих боях за освобождение Новороссийска и Тамани наша авиация совершила более 10000 боевых вылетов. Авиация фашистской Германии так и не смогла до конца Великой Отечественной войны восстановить свое превосходство в воздухе. 

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=35799

*Высоких показателей в 2007 году достиг Липецкий ЦБП и ПЛС.*
*Выступив перед начальниками служб и отделов, начальник Центра генерал-майор Александр Харчевский отметил, что общий налет Центра увеличился более чем на 30 процентов, средний налет на летчика составил более 80 часов за 2007 год.
* 
Конечно налет в 80 часов!!!! Обалдеть!!!

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=35800

----------


## Chizh

> Конечно налет в 80 часов!!!! Обалдеть!!!


Это конечно лучше чем было, но "обалдеть" здесь не звучит. Особенно на фоне налета USAF, US NAVY или Hel Ha avir.

----------


## Холостяк

> Это конечно лучше чем было, но "обалдеть" здесь не звучит. Особенно на фоне налета USAF, US NAVY или Hel Ha avir.


Особенно инфа, что это на 30 % больше чем ранее.... И это в Учебном центре...
А уж на фоне американских пилотов, про индийцев вообще и не говорю..., это все равно что детская летная школа...
То что лучше..., это все равно что ребенка конфеткой поманить... Налет в 80 часов это "0,1" в боевой подготовке военного летчика...

----------


## Sizif

1)Дмитрий Литовкин
"Хорошо, что "Медведи" летают!"
(Репортаж с авиабазы, откуда уходит на боевое патрулирование дальняя авиация)
http://www.izvestia.ru/special/article3111510/


2)Дмитрий Литовкин
"Русские летят"
(С ноля часов 17 августа Россия возобновила боевое дежурство своей стратегической авиации в отдаленных районах мира).
http://www.izvestia.ru/armia2/article3107369/

----------


## Холостяк

Интересные статьи из "Независимой газеты"....

*Правила летчика Дейнекина.*
Первому главкому ВВС России исполнилось 70 лет




http://nvo.ng.ru/history/2007-12-14/6_rules.html


*Китайские самолетостроители могут догнать российских.*
Ускоренное проектирование истребителя 5-го поколения на фоне реформы авиапрома.



http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2007-12-21/4_5gen.html

*МиГ-35 вступил в схватку с F-16*
Российские оружейники поборются с американцами и европейцами за индийские миллиарды

http://www.ng.ru/economics/2007-07-03/4_mig.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

Не совсем про ВВС, но все же:



> В Магадане начал работу единый центр управления полетами.


http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=156731&cid=1

----------


## Холостяк

Подбор инфы по Су-34... Искал почему же в 2007 году не поставили нашим ВВС обещенные самолетики.. Как в конце 2006 начали передавать и весь год цельных ДВА передавали...



*Oборонная отрасль для 2008-го: зависший госзаказ*
http://rian.ru/analytics/20071227/94381511.html

*Главком ВВС совершил полет на новом самолете Су-34*
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/weapon.../87454792.html

*Более 70 самолетов Су-34 ВВС готовы закупить до 2015 года*
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20071109/87330115.html

*Сборка новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 поставлена на поток*
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20080109/95800552.html

----------


## Холостяк

По дальникам подборка:




*Начались летные испытания нового ракетоносца Ту-160*
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../96078475.html


*Дальняя авиация ВВС РФ продолжит патрулировать удаленные регионы мира*



http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../93345512.html

*Модифицированные самолеты пополнят войска стратегической авиации РФ*
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/ar.../84325882.html

*Военные летчики России и Великобритании обменяются опытом*
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20.../90783199.html




*Истребители НАТО восемь часов сопровождали российские самолеты*
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20.../85449035.html

*Российские бомбардировщики выполнили 20 полетов над тремя океанами*
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20.../85779747.html

*Путин: Россия должна быстро и адекватно ответить любому агрессору*
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20.../88784015.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

Не в тему, конечно, но может кто сфоткал или нашел фото кабины того Су-34, который уже серийный? Просто перед его т.н. "запуском в серию" говорили, что авионику машины серьезно модернизировали под современные требования. А где еще можно это увидеть, как не в кабине?.

Вот фото старой кабины:






ЗЫ: уникальный, кстати, материал!))

----------


## Chizh

> Подбор инфы по Су-34... Искал почему же в 2007 году не поставили нашим ВВС обещенные самолетики.. Как в конце 2006 начали передавать и весь год цельных ДВА передавали...


Потому что самолет сырой до безобразия.

----------


## Chizh

> *Китайские самолетостроители могут догнать российских.*
> Ускоренное проектирование истребителя 5-го поколения на фоне реформы авиапрома.


Эта картинка, только без людей и Су-27, уже давно гуляет по инету.
Хорошая работа в 3D max.

----------


## Холостяк

> Потому что самолет сырой до безобразия.


В первую очередь устаревший (лучше сказать - сегодняшнего дня, но раннего утра, а сейчас уже вечер), а к 2015 году он вообще станет ископаемым... Старые технологии при проектировании-изготовлении, устаревшие материалы, оборудование... И плюс к этому и недоработанный-сырой...

----------


## Холостяк

*В Подмосковье военный вертолет поразил ракетой коттедж*





http://top.rbc.ru/incidents/16/01/2008/134148.shtml

----------


## Mad_cat

> В Подмосковье военный вертолет поразил ракетой коттедж


Любят люди в Подмосковье  строить коттеджи вблизи частей и полигонов, а потом удивляются, что такая фигня происходит. :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Так ответит кто-нибудь по поводу кабины? :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Александр Зелин, главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами России.*





*“МК” попросил прокомментировать заявления Зелина бывшего главкома ВВС России Анатолия Карнукова. Тот полностью поддержал идею нынешнего главнокомандующего.* 
— Дела у нас действительно далеко не блестящие. Что говорить, если, например, мы больше сотни “Су-30” продали за рубеж, а сами имеем только 3 штуки. Отстаем, это однозначно. Что касается заявлений главкома, для меня они довольно неожиданные, но абсолютно правильные. Все силы должны находиться в одних руках. Это как в притче с веником — только когда они будут вместе, их трудно будет победить. Дай бог только, чтоб к нему прислушались, а не зарубили.

http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/01/21/russia/334422/

*Военно-воздушные силы примут участие в параде 9 мая 2008 года.*

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=36215

*Учения корабельной ударной группы ВМФ РФ начались в Атлантике.*
 Также запланированы полеты палубной авиации с борта авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов".

http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/01/21/srochno/334505/

----------


## Холостяк

*В Атлантике корабли ВМФ отработали взаимодействие с Ту-142*



http://itar-tass.com/level2.html?New...9921&PageNum=0

*Северный флот полностью выполняет план боевой подготовки*



http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=49914&cid=25

*В марте к программе государственных испытаний присоединится еще один УБС Як-130*



http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=50201&cid=44

*Два новых вертолета Ми-28Н переданы ВВС РФ*



http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=50314&cid=44

----------


## Холостяк

*НЕЛЬЗЯ ЗАБЫВАТЬ....*
*"РУССКИЕ ВИТЯЗИ" Год 1995*





http://www.movs.ru/about/delo_vitazei.php

----------


## Холостяк

Свежачок.... 
Почетный эскорт "Медведя"... 
Район Аляски... Судя по бортовому на Ф-22, он с 3rd WG Elmendorf AFB Alaska (PACAF)... 
На "Медведе" не могу разобрать бортовой, но видна именная надпись на борту..., хотя ее тож не прочитать...

Уважают!!!! Почти лимузин прислали для эскорта!!!

----------


## Nazar

> Свежачок.... 
> Почетный эскорт "Медведя"...


Как много за последние года изменилось с одной стороны и ничего не изменилось с другой , печально. боюсь Холостяк , это не уважение , а банальное любопытство.

----------


## Snake

> Свежачок.... 
> Почетный эскорт "Медведя"... 
> Район Аляски... Судя по бортовому на Ф-22, он с 3rd WG Elmendorf AFB Alaska (PACAF)... 
> На "Медведе" не могу разобрать бортовой, но видна именная надпись на борту..., хотя ее тож не прочитать...
> Уважают!!!! Почти лимузин прислали для эскорта!!!


Там же дата стоит 22 ноября  :Rolleyes: 
Не очень то и свежачок
http://formerspook.blogspot.com/2007...ving-gift.html
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread317684/pg3

----------


## Холостяк

> Там же дата стоит 22 ноября 
> Не очень то и свежачок


Я ж не буханку хлеба предложил....  
Источник :

http://www.airshowbuzz.com/photos/browse.php?category=4

Там неплохое фото Ф-22 на фоне старта ракеты...

А статейка по Вашей ссылке любопытная... Mr. Putin's Thanksgiving Gift... Вполне в духе амеровской пропаганды и в старом стиле нетерпимости к России..., типа "холодная война", "агрессивность"... Главное прикол что в день Благодарения, в амеровский праздник прилетел "подарок" из Москвы, даже и с этим связали... Опять настраивают своего обывателя в негативе к нашей стране..., обеляя при этом свою махровую агрессивность и милитаризм... Старые коммунистические методы амеры используют по полной программе...
А типа у них Ф-22 это не агрессивно, да и войны крупномассштабные вести на таком же удалении от границ России как наши "Медведи" летают от границ США - тож "не агрессивно"...??? Болезненно они адекватные и ответные действия воспринимают... Типа им можно, а Россию они уже в "агрессоры" записали...

----------


## Холостяк

Репортажик из Средиземного...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще .........

----------


## Холостяк

и еще .........

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС России примут участие в заключительном этапе учений корабельной ударной группы ВМФ РФ*



http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=50539&cid=44
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=36794

----------


## Холостяк

Проходит норвежские нефтяные платформы.....

----------


## Snake

Малость не по теме, но тоже любопытно:
 "Военно-экспортный тупик
Москва теряет крупнейших импортеров оружия"
http://www.ng.ru/economics/2008-01-2....html?mthree=1

----------


## Холостяк

> Малость не по теме, но тоже любопытно:
> "Военно-экспортный тупик
> Москва теряет крупнейших импортеров оружия"
> http://www.ng.ru/economics/2008-01-2....html?mthree=1


"Независимая газета" конечно остро ставит реальные вопросы, только вот проставляет ударения не в те места, заостряет внимание не в реальных местах... В частности заголовок статьи что Москва в "тупике" от потери крупнейших покупателей оружия не подходит для реальной темы статьи... Больше подходит заголовок, что китайцы хотят не покупать наше оружие, а сами производить его на своих заводах, своими дешевыми рабочими силами и материалами... А потом свою дешевку продавать другим.. Это уже было с автоматом Калашникова, который у них постоянно клинил... Воощем "закакать" хотят своими дешевками рынок... Тут больше Китай в тупике!!! 
Нормальное явление на рынке оружия. Амеры тож свои технологии не продают. 

Смысл то статьи:
.....Но самая острая проблема заключается в том, что Пекину сегодня необходима не та боевая техника, которую ему предлагает Москва, а именно та, которую он хочет купить. И не просто купить, а получить еще и лицензию на ее производство на собственных заводах. В заявке Главного управления вооружений НОА Китая в адрес «Рособоронэкспорта» присутствуют крупные партии таких боевых систем, как реактивный пехотный огнемет «Шмель», 120-мм артиллерийская установка «Нона-СВК» и «Вена», 152-мм САУ «Мста-С», 300-мм системы залпового огня «Смерч», танки Т-90С, бронетранспортеры БТР-80 и БТР-90, многоцелевые вертолеты Ми-28Н и Ка-50 «Черная акула», трехкоординатные РЛС различных типов, зенитно-ракетные комплексы корабельного базирования, а также комплексы радиоэлектронной разведки и радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ)....многоцелевых корабельных истребителей Су-33, истребителей-перехватчиков дальнего радиуса действия МиГ-31, дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, больших надводных кораблей крейсерского класса и даже атомных подводных лодок… ".....

Так что "Независимая газета" напускает "пыли в глаза" и хочет показать, что от этого Москве "хреново".... Аж хохотать хочется...!!!!!



Еще примерчик "независимости" и полета мышления газетенки... Так же статья в "НГ" , что одно заглавие режет ухо... : "Москва терзает Атлантику"... 
РЕАЛЬНО "НЕЗАВИСИМОЕ НАЗВАНИЕ"!!!!!
http://www.ng.ru/politics/2008-01-23/4_atnlantis.html
и слова из статьи :" ....хотя на фоне Средиземноморской и Атлантической эскадры американских ВМС наши несколько кораблей выглядят не слишком убедительно..."
Хочется спросить : Тогда кто действительно ТЕРЗАЕТ милитаризмом Атлантику?????

----------


## Холостяк

*Авиационная составляющая Военно-воздушных сил в зоне проведения учений ударной корабельной группы ВМФ будет наращиваться*



http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=36851



"Москва" в гостях в Португалии... 
и рядом...

----------


## Холостяк

*Авиация продолжает участие в учении в Атлантике*



http://www.tvzvezda.ru/?id=248541
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=36927


1 февраля в 21.00 на канале "Звезда" в программе "Большой репортаж" будет эксклюзивный материал об учениях в Атлантике и Средиземноморье...

----------


## Холостяк

3 февраля телеканал РТР в 21.00 репортаж об учениях флота и авиции в Атлантике и Средиземноморье...
Отличные съемки!!!!

----------


## Mad_cat

Посмотрим :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Капсы с программы....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение капсов...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще......

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение....

----------


## Mad_cat

Очень мало кадров с кораблей СФ и ДА :Frown: 
2 Холостяк: Очень интересная фотка с вертолетами, я на видео Ка31 не разглядел.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще встретил классные фотографии "Кузнецова" в Интернете....

----------


## Холостяк

и еще фото....

----------


## Mad_cat

Холостяк, и где Вы только берете такие кадры? :Rolleyes: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, и где Вы только берете такие кадры?
> Спасибо!


Именно по этим фотографиям я могу сказать, что они с иностранных форумов. Там за нами следят со всех сторон.... На паре есть отметка автора, это вроде как я понял португалец снимал "Москву" при заходе в Лиссабон... "Кузнецова" фотографии я не знаю автора. Там их вывесили без адреса... Решил ссылками на "закоулки" не грузить наших форумчан, а вывесить наиболее интересные фото тут... 
В любом случае имя автора, к примеру фото нашего "Медведя" и Ф-22, и кто он такой найти уж точно не получится. Понятно, что это американский пилот...

----------


## Mad_cat

> Решил ссылками на "закоулки" не грузить наших форумчан, а вывесить наиболее интересные фото тут...


И это правильно!

----------


## fulcrum

Я и "Флагман", и по "Звезде" смотрел программу  и даже записал, оч интересно. Насчет "Кузи": в прошлый раз (1996 г.) он едва не налетел на скалы Мальты, командующий КУГ в то время был с дружеским визитом на берегу, вдруг звонок, говорят мол, не одного котла не работает, до скал около 200 метров (длина кузи 304 м), но правда посадили командующего на "Кузнецов" на Ка-27 (хотя при такой погоде садится было нельзя). Кое как починили один котел - скорость около 1,5 узла-недостаточно, потом починили еще два-еле выкарабкались. Правда по приходу в Североморск он ушел в отставку. Вот линк про этот поход, потом выложу поподробнее про 1996 г. http://www.navy.ru/nowadays/tasks/co.../v_pohode2.htm

----------


## Холостяк

Вот классные фотографии во время похода.... 
НАТОвцы со всех сторон.... О как!

----------


## Холостяк

*Российские ВВС не нарушали воздушного пространства Японии*

Командование военно-воздушных сил России повторно опровергло заявления японской стороны о том, что российский бомбардировщик сегодня якобы нарушил воздушное пространство Японии. Как заявил в интервью Русской службе новостей начальник Службы информации ВВС полковник Александр Дробышевский, российский бомбардировщики Ту-95МС выполняли сегодня полет над акваторией Тихого океана строго по плану.

Дробышевский: 
"Воздушное пространство Японии не нарушали. Полеты самолетов стратегической авиации проходили по плану и выполнялись в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств".

Как пояснили в информационной службе ВВС, в ходе выполнения длительного полета четыре стратегических бомбардировщика ТУ -95 сопровождались истребителями Ф-15 ВВС Японии и истребителями Ф-18 с американского авианосца "Нимиц". Ранее сегодня МИД Японии выступил с заявлением, в котором утверждалось, что российский Ту-95 якобы в течение трех минут нарушал воздушное пространство этой страны в 650 км к югу от Токио и ему навстречу вылетали *22 японских самолета!!!!!!!!!!.*

http://www.rusnovosti.ru/news/64990/

http://news.mediaport.info/world/2008/49292.shtml


Японцы постоянно шумят о нарушении своих границ:

http://legion.wplus.net/news/japan.shtml

http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4..._razdel_id%3D9

----------


## Холостяк

По этому поводу нашел интересный коллажик на официальном сайте ВВС США.... В разделе "Арт"... Линк на альбом: http://www.af.mil/art/ 
Картинка не со времен "Холодной войны", а свеженькая, приурочена к полетам наших "Медведей"...

На одного налетели! Ясно, что один на один обосрались...  
Японцы вот вообще за два десятка своих Фантомов сегодня подняли, плюс с Нимица американосы!!!! И это для экскорта наших ЧЕТЫРЕХ "Медведей"!!!!!!

----------


## fulcrum

С утра по радио говорили, только вроде не 22 а 24, хотя и не берусь утверждать. Но насчет самолетов с "Нимитца" ничего не говорили. ЗЫ: насчет похода: немецкий эсминец то совсем близко подошел, а амеры держались на 60 мильном удалении.

----------


## Холостяк

> С утра по радио говорили, только вроде не 22 а 24, хотя и не берусь утверждать. Но насчет самолетов с "Нимитца" ничего не говорили. ЗЫ: насчет похода: немецкий эсминец то совсем близко подошел, а амеры держались на 60 мильном удалении.


Да... Тут по разным информационным агенствам прошли разные цифры. Я и дал две ссылки, по одной 22 по другой 24 япончика взлетели... Ну я не стал "сгущать", в посте указал 22... Про "Нимиц" там по ссылкам есть...

----------


## Холостяк

**

*Нарушения воздушного пространства Японии не было*



Самолеты Военно-воздушных сил выполняли задачи по предназначению. Воздушное пространство Японии не нарушали. Полеты самолетов стратегической авиации проходили по плану и выполнялись в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других Государств.

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=37263

*Стратеги успешно выполнили задачи в акватории Тихого океана*

Сегодня 9 февраля 4 самолета Ту-95 Дальней авиации Военно-воздушных сил успешно выполнили длительный более 10 часовой плановый полет над акваторией Тихого океана, на воздушное патрулирование. 
Стратегические самолеты выполняли задачи по предназначению. 
В ходе выполнения длительного полета стратеги сопровождались самолетами F-15 Японии и самолетами F-18 с авианосца «Нимец» США.
Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других Государств.

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=37273



Что это было?

----------


## Snake

_Большая модернизация.
ВВС России готовятся к государственным испытаниям истребителя СУ-35БМ_
http://lenta.ru/articles/2008/02/11/fighter/

----------


## Chizh

Фото учений наших стратегов около Японии с борта американского F/A-18.
http://www.navy.mil/swf/index.asp

----------


## Chizh

> На одного налетели! Ясно, что один на один обосрались...


Фраза достойная тинейджера пубертатного периода.

----------


## Холостяк

> Фраза достойная тинейджера пубертатного периода.


Согласен. 
Слова, интонации, словообороты, как Вы обратили внимание и фразы - рассказывают, объясняют, описывают действия, поступки и соответствуют по своему выражению и содержанию происходящему. Русский язык - велик и могуч! Действительно, фраза использованная мной достойна действий, которые она и характеризует. Допустим, при рассказе о уголовном мире, для более четкого понимания и проникновения в суть события и раскрытия художественного образа, рассказчик может использовать и некоторые термины и интонацию уголовного мира. И это не значит, что он отбывал сроки заключения или принадлежит уголовному миру. Если в официальных документах, к примеру в Протоколе суда, использовать художественные приемы нельзя, то в остальных случаях это даже необходимо. Любая область жизни имеет свои нюансы, возможность передавать информацию об этих нюансах нам и дает письмо-речь, как и использовать художественные приемы их подачи для восприятия другими. 

В данном случае действия командования США и Японии, по подъему в воздух для сопровождения российского дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-95 находящегося в международном воздушном пространстве, 22-24 истребителей - просто не профессиональны, не грамотны и более того бездарны. Это мое личное мнение как профессионала ВВС России. Как человек "не при исполнении служебных обязанностей", я вообще считаю эти действия янки и желтых - тупыми, идиотскими и трусливыми. И я в этом мнении не одинок. Я и публикую свои посты в форуме "не при исполнении". Если кто считает, что отдание приказа командованием США и Японии на "перехват" (по амеровской терминологии это дословный перевод их термина "intercept", который они используют в подобном случае) российского "Медведя" без сопровождения российских истребителей необходимо послать 22-24 япона-американских истребителя - разумным, то пусть порадуются своему "интеллекту полководца". Если это демонстрация силы с их стороны, что мол на одного Вашего у нас толпа, то это даже политически не корректно и по-хамски. А со стороны это так и выглядит. ПОЭТОМУ ЭТИ ПАРНИ РЕАЛЬНО САМИ СЕБЯ ОБОСРАНЫМИ И ВЫСТАВЛЯЮТ. Я и картинку с их сайта сюда повесил, где на одного - три амера в сопровождении. Даже рисунки взрослые дяди рисуют!!! Как дети... Смелые герои мля... Я тоже в детстве рисовал войнушку и как мы фашистам кренделей навешали.... Вот тут так же....

То, что Вы не поняли сути применения данного способа характеризующего действия япона-амеров, ну уж тут ваши проблемы... Проблема не в том, какая фраза использована в повествовании, чтоб сразу давать характеристику повествователю, тут достачто знать его. А вот проблема то - в понимании. Тут реальности интеллектуального уровня. Тину выше своего интеллекта не потянуть...

А это мое выражение, ну идеально подходит для характеристики подобных действий той стороны....

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> В данном случае действия командования США и Японии, по подъему в воздух для сопровождения российского дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-95 находящегося в международном воздушном пространстве, 22-24 истребителей - просто не профессиональны, не грамотны и более того бездарны. Это мое личное мнение как профессионала ВВС России. Как человек "не при исполнении служебных обязанностей", я вообще считаю эти действия янки и желтых - тупыми, идиотскими и трусливыми.


для перехвата действительно достаточно (как правило, случаи "звездного налета" и им подобные не берем) одного-двух истребителей. но сколько в данном случае было от собственно перехвата и сколько - от ОТРАБОТКИ перехвата? хорошая тренировка для ШБУ, ЛПС, ИАС (в части подготовки техники), да и сама возможность вживую посмотреть на вероятного противника, проверить защищенность своей техники от РЭП, просто сравнить силуэт с указанным в справочниках... нормальные учения

----------


## Chizh

> Согласен. 
> Слова, интонации, словообороты, как Вы обратили внимание и фразы - рассказывают, объясняют, описывают действия, поступки и соответствуют по своему выражению и содержанию происходящему. Русский язык - велик и могуч! Действительно, фраза использованная мной достойна действий, которые она и характеризует. Допустим, при рассказе о уголовном мире, для более четкого понимания и проникновения в суть события и раскрытия художественного образа, рассказчик может использовать и некоторые термины и интонацию уголовного мира. И это не значит, что он отбывал сроки заключения или принадлежит уголовному миру. Если в официальных документах, к примеру в Протоколе суда, использовать художественные приемы нельзя, то в остальных случаях это даже необходимо. Любая область жизни имеет свои нюансы, возможность передавать информацию об этих нюансах нам и дает письмо-речь, как и использовать художественные приемы их подачи для восприятия другими.


Ваше право.
Остаюсь при своем мнении.



> В данном случае действия командования США и Японии, по подъему в воздух для сопровождения российского дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-95 находящегося в международном воздушном пространстве, 22-24 истребителей - просто не профессиональны, не грамотны и более того бездарны. Это мое личное мнение как профессионала ВВС России.


Остается пожалеть ВВС РФ в которором служат такие "профессионалы".




> Как человек "не при исполнении служебных обязанностей", я вообще считаю эти действия янки и желтых - тупыми, идиотскими и трусливыми.


Хороший штрих к вашему портрету.




> И я в этом мнении не одинок.


Не сомневаюсь. Тинейджеров воспитанных на Ильине и "Угарной силе" много.




> Я и публикую свои посты в форуме "не при исполнении". Если кто считает, что отдание приказа командованием США и Японии на "перехват" (по амеровской терминологии это дословный перевод их термина "intercept", который они используют в подобном случае) российского "Медведя" без сопровождения российских истребителей необходимо послать 22-24 япона-американских истребителя - разумным, то пусть порадуются своему "интеллекту полководца".


А вы не задумывались, почему в СССР по тревоге приводились в боевую готовность части и полки ПВО?
У меня возникают большие сомнения, что вы что-либо понимаете в боевой подготовке и тактике сил ПВО как наших так и НАТО.



> Если это демонстрация силы с их стороны, что мол на одного Вашего у нас толпа, то это даже политически не корректно и по-хамски.


Вас чем-то обидели?  :Smile: 



> А со стороны это так и выглядит. ПОЭТОМУ ЭТИ ПАРНИ РЕАЛЬНО САМИ СЕБЯ ОБОСРАНЫМИ И ВЫСТАВЛЯЮТ. Я и картинку с их сайта сюда повесил, где на одного - три амера в сопровождении. Даже рисунки взрослые дяди рисуют!!! Как дети... Смелые герои мля... Я тоже в детстве рисовал войнушку и как мы фашистам кренделей навешали.... Вот тут так же....


Мнда....
А у нас взрослые дяди, "профессионалы ВВС" искренне обижаются и кричат "сам дурак".
Вы на себя со стороны никогда не смотрели?




> То, что Вы не поняли сути применения данного способа характеризующего действия япона-амеров, ну уж тут ваши проблемы...


Все что мне надо я понял. Можете не волноваться. :)




> Проблема не в том, какая фраза использована в повествовании, чтоб сразу давать характеристику повествователю, тут достачто знать его. А вот проблема то - в понимании. Тут реальности интеллектуального уровня. Тину выше своего интеллекта не потянуть...


Это точно.
Кто-то остается "вечно молодым" с соответсвующим развитием и интеллектом.

----------


## Холостяк

Для Chizh:

Вы сделали реплику..., я для вас и собеседников объяснил свою фразеологию. Я вообще за свои слова отвечаю и могу объяснить каждое свое слово, почему оно сказано. Вы же за свои слова не отвечаете, не объяснив причину и основания своей оценки-вывода "тинэйджера пубертатного периода", вы просто разродились поносом бессмысленных слов.... Но на полемику, тупым и гнилым оттенком, вступать не собираюсь. Всем нормальным собеседникам видно, что ваш цитатник-ответчик полная чушь и бред... 

Все прекрасно понимают что подобные, как и ваш, прием в гнилом споре - переход на личности , придирки к словам, интонациям, грамОтическим ошибкам, фразеологии, поминание СССР в старом избитом ракурсе кливетнической пропаганды империализма.... Так и оценку моего профессионализма, которую в соответствии с законом и разумностью, да и с обычной этикой, может делать только мой непосредственный начальник и указать это в моей служебной аттестации. Но ни как разные проходимцы и засранцы с разных помоек и дыр.

И вполне неофициально, т.е. "не при исполнении", выскажу краткую но емкую фразу в ваш адрес и чтоб понятнее было тинэйджерам, уркам, торчкам - еще и с картинкой:

----------


## Холостяк

А теперь..., извиняюсь что вынужден был ответить на тупость и отвлечься от темы... Как сказал Маэстро: " Ну, надо было ответить! Это Вам не 41-й..."

По теме:

Из выступления В. Путина на пресс-конференции сегодня. Как раз в тему.
Источник:
http://www.kremlin.ru/appears/2008/0...0_160108.shtml

ВОПРОС: Спасибо большое. В отношении наведения ядерных ракет на Украину, если Украина присоединится к НАТО или станет частью системы противоракетной обороны. Кондолиза Райс вчера назвала это достойной сожаления неприемлемой риторикой. Вы откажетесь от своих слов или Вы их прокомментируете? Низкий пролет бомбардировщика над авианосцем "Нимец": не означает ли это, что намечается какое-то движение в сторону столкновения между военными обеих стран?

*В.ПУТИН:* Нет, никаких столкновений не намечается и, надеюсь, этого никогда не произойдет. Кстати, могу сказать, что в непосредственной близости от российских границ в районе Аляски наши американские партнеры провели, если мне не изменяет память, четыре военных учения. Стратегическая авиация Соединенных Штатов никогда не прекращала своих полетов, в том числе вдоль российских границ за последние 15 лет, хотя мы примерно с 1987 года прекратили регулярные полеты нашей стратегической авиации в удаленных районах патрулирования. А американские партнеры не прекращали никогда. Поэтому, кстати сказать, на экспертном уровне возобновление полетов нашей стратегической авиации нашими американскими коллегами было воспринято совершенно спокойно, никто в этом не усмотрел никакой агрессивности. И правильно, что не усмотрели. Это говорит о возрастающих возможностях наших Вооруженных Сил, о том, что мы и впредь будем заниматься подготовкой и переподготовкой летного состава, совершенствовать нашу военную, в том числе авиационную технику. Ну а без полетов как это делать? Мы будем это продолжать, конечно. Это первое.
Второе - что касается вопроса о перенацеливании ракет. Я, конечно, прокомментирую с удовольствием. Больше того, я Вам благодарен за этот вопрос. Мы ни на кого вообще не собираемся ничего перенацеливать без крайней необходимости.
Ведь, смотрите, что получается.
Думаю, что наверняка здесь, в зале, есть коллеги, которые вернутся к вопросам демократии, свободы и так далее. Демократия - это понятие универсальное, оно не может быть местечковым (в одном месте применяются принципы демократии, а в другом - про них забывают). Если та или иная страна считает себя демократической, то она по духу, по сути своей должна быть такой везде, во всех своих проявлениях: и внутри своей собственной страны, и на международной арене.
Что такое демократия? Это власть народа, как известно. Наши американские партнеры ведут дело - и, скорее всего, так и будет - к размещению так называемого третьего позиционного района в Восточной Европе, радара в Чехии и антиракет на территории Польши. Кто спросил чехов и поляков, хотят они там иметь эти системы или нет? Кто их спросил? А по имеющимся у меня сведениям, подавляющее большинство, скажем, граждан Чехии не в восторге от этих планов. Наш Генеральный штаб, наши эксперты считают, что эта система угрожает нашей национальной безопасности. И если она появится, мы вынуждены будем адекватно реагировать. Вот тогда мы вынуждены, наверное, будем перенацелить часть наших ракетных систем на эти объекты, которые нам угрожают. Не мы же их создаем, мы просим этого не делать, нас никто не слушает. И мы заранее предупреждаем: вы сделаете этот шаг, а мы вынуждены будем ответить вот так. Чехов никто не спросил. В явочном порядке это ставят, и всё. Больше того, даже и НАТО никто не спросил. Это потом, после критики из Москвы, начались попытки согласования этого вопроса в рамках самого Североатлантического блока. 
А что с Украиной происходит? По имеющимся у меня сведениям, подавляющее большинство граждан Украины против вступления в НАТО. Тем не менее, руководство Украины взяло и подписало бумажечку на начало процесса присоединения. Это что, демократия? Кто спросил граждан страны, хотят они этого или нет? Но если это делается в таком явочном режиме, то в таком же явочном режиме, никого не спрашивая, там могут быть поставлены и базы, и какой-нибудь четвертый или пятый позиционный район ПРО. А нам-то что делать тогда? Вот тогда мы вынуждены будем перенацеливать наши ракеты на объекты, которые, как мы считаем, угрожают нашей национальной безопасности. И я считаю, что я обязан сегодня об этом сказать прямо и честно, чтобы потом не переваливали с больной головы на здоровую ответственность за вот такое развитие событий. Мы не хотим такого развития событий, но мы честно и ясно говорим о том, где мы видим проблему, вот и всё.

----------


## Chizh

> [COLOR=black]Для Chizh:
> 
> Вы сделали реплику..., я для вас и собеседников объяснил свою фразеологию. Я вообще за свои слова отвечаю и могу объяснить каждое свое слово, почему оно сказано. Вы же за свои слова не отвечаете, не объяснив причину и основания своей оценки-вывода "тинэйджера пубертатного периода", вы просто разродились поносом бессмысленных слов.... Но на полемику, тупым и гнилым оттенком, вступать не собираюсь. Всем нормальным собеседникам видно, что ваш цитатник-ответчик полная чушь и бред... 
> 
> Все прекрасно понимают что подобные, как и ваш, прием в гнилом споре - переход на личности , придирки к словам, интонациям, грамОтическим ошибкам, фразеологии, поминание СССР в старом избитом ракурсе кливетнической пропаганды империализма.... Так и оценку моего профессионализма, которую в соответствии с законом и разумностью, да и с обычной этикой, может делать только мой непосредственный начальник и указать это в моей служебной аттестации. Но ни как разные проходимцы и засранцы с разных помоек и дыр.
> 
> И вполне неофициально, т.е. "не при исполнении", выскажу краткую но емкую фразу в ваш адрес и чтоб понятнее было тинэйджерам, уркам, торчкам - еще и с картинкой:


Зачем столько желчи?
Успокойтесь, дышите глубже и мир станет добрее.  :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

Вот еще заметка из "КП" по поводу прехвата наших стратегов.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ...Это мое личное мнение как профессионала ВВС России...


Мысли вслух (только без обид! :Smile: ):

Я, конечно, не оспариваю Ваш авторитет, тк просто не имею на это права, но профессионал, также как и герой, ударник труда и тд. никогда себя таковым не назовет (ИМХО). Иначе он просто выскочка и "всезнайка". Если же о Вас так говорят окружающие, то тогда эту фразу надо приводить как цитату. 
А в остальном я с Вами согласен. Но и вариант учений тоже отрицать нельзя. Если поставить себя на место американцев, то "когда эти русские еще летать будут-кончится предвыборная кампания и опять болт на полеты положат, а так хоть используем момент и поучимся... :Biggrin: ".




> Вот еще заметка из "КП" по поводу прехвата наших стратегов.


Никогда не доверял подобного рода прессе.

==================================================  ========




> Россия продолжит работу по проекту Ан-70


http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=51274&cid=24




> Большая модернизация
> 
> ВВС России готовятся к государственным испытаниям истребителя СУ-35БМ


http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2008/02/11/fighter/




> ВОЕННО-АВИАЦИОННЫЕ РОКИРОВКИ


http://www.redstar.ru/2008/01/29_01/3_05.html




> «НОЧНОЙ ОХОТНИК»!


http://www.redstar.ru/2008/01/30_01/3_03.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Мысли вслух (только без обид!):
> 
> Я, конечно, не оспариваю Ваш авторитет, тк просто не имею на это права, но профессионал, также как и герой, ударник труда и тд. никогда себя таковым не назовет (ИМХО). Иначе он просто выскочка и "всезнайка". Если же о Вас так говорят окружающие, то тогда эту фразу надо приводить как цитату. 
> А в остальном я с Вами согласен. Но и вариант учений тоже отрицать нельзя. Если поставить себя на место американцев, то "когда эти русские еще летать будут-кончится предвыборная кампания и опять болт на полеты положат, а так хоть используем момент и поучимся...".
> 
> 
> 
> Никогда не доверял подобного рода прессе.


Согласен с Вами... Однако...."Термин профессионализм" в контексте мной использован не для того, чтобы расхваливать себя "такого-растакого", а чтобы собеседники понимали с какой точки зрения я оценил действия коллег. Вы внимательно почитайте и обратите внимание - нет "хвалебной песни" в этом контексте! А в Авиации я не любитель, это моя профессия... Другое дело давать-раздавать оценки незнакомым людям или расхваливать себя. Вот это действительно непорядочно...
Кстати, прикол в Армии... Действия, которые можно на гражданке охарактеризовать как "выскочка", в Армии называется проявлением инициативы. А радость в Армии военнослужащим выражается не улыбками и хохотом, а троекратным УРА!!! 

По теме...
Действительно... Появление наших "Медведей" в международном небе, после такого долгого отсутствия, значимо. Многие американские и иностранные летчики не видели действия нашей авиации и нашу технику в непосредственной близости, особенно при выполнении боевых задач. Старые пилоты, которые еще встречались с нашими советскими в небе, уже ушли. Новые же смотрят с интересом и трепетом. Как я читал воспоминания американского летчика, который вылетал на сопровождение "Медведей"... Так он пишет, что при полете в непосредственной близости советского "Медведя" чуствуется всем телом его мощь. Слышен рев двигателей и даже ощущается вибрация истребителя от такой мощи..., и в груди все холодеет и замирает... О как!!! Поэтому почувствовать "холодок" в груди (или пятках) при виде рядом "дикого зверя" действительно полезно. Это и морально-психологическая тренировка для летчика и навык боевого мастерства. Возможно, поднятие 22-24 истребителей было и использовано японо-амеровским командованием для тренировки летчиков... Тогда вопрос... Что так мало???

----------


## fulcrum

> Никогда не доверял подобного рода прессе.


Согласен, сам скептически отношусь к газетам, но "КП" все таки не желтая пресса, да вроде и пишут в основном правду. :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

*Российские "стратеги" провели уникальную дозаправку в воздухе и выполнили тактические пуски крылатых ракет*

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=37658

*"Сухой" начал изготавливать опытные образцы истребителя пятого поколения*

http://www.rosprom.gov.ru/news.php?id=4777&fcat=18

*Технологии истребителя пятого поколения имеют высокий инновационный потенциал для экономики России*

http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=1499



*Компания «Сухой» передала в 2007 г. ВВС России два новейших бомбардировщика Су-34*

http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=1506

----------


## juky-puky

> Многие американские и иностранные летчики не видели действия нашей авиации и нашу технику в непосредственной близости, особенно при выполнении боевых задач. Старые пилоты, которые еще встречались с нашими советскими в небе, уже ушли. Новые же смотрят с интересом и *трепетом*...


... а перед полётом на перехват Ту-95-ых все лётчики с F-22 надевают под  высотный костюм памперсы, потому, что каждый при приближении к Ту-95МС начинает писаться и какаться... 



> Как я читал воспоминания американского летчика, который вылетал на сопровождение "Медведей"... Так он пишет, что при полете в непосредственной близости советского "Медведя" чуствуется всем телом его мощь. Слышен рев двигателей и даже ощущается вибрация истребителя от такой мощи..., и в груди все холодеет и замирает... О как!!!


- А ещё он думает: как эти бедняги внутри выдерживают столько часов этот шум и вибрацию?! 



> Поэтому почувствовать "холодок" в груди (или пятках) при виде рядом "дикого зверя" действительно полезно. Это и морально-психологическая тренировка для летчика и навык боевого мастерства.


- Эх, завклубом, какие смешные вещички ты рассказываешь и ведь совершенно на трезвяк, наверно? Как лётчики с F-22 пужаются до усрачки от вида Ту-95... Когда они через день к своим КС-10 подходят на заправку, они наверно вообще сознание теряют от ужаса? 



> Возможно, поднятие 22-24 истребителей было и использовано японо-амеровским командованием для тренировки летчиков... *Тогда вопрос... Что так мало*???


- А сколько вообще-то, надо? *Чтобы завалить эскадрилью Ту-95, нужен всего один F-22, правда, ещё и с внешними подвесками...* 
http://www.paralay.narod.ru/f22/f2244.jpg

----------


## Mad_cat

> - А сколько вообще-то, надо? Чтобы завалить эскадрилью Ту-95, нужен всего один F-22, правда, ещё и с внешними подвесками...


Да что уж там, достаточно одного танкового взвода :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да что уж там, достаточно одного танкового взвода


Или миллион китайцев с рогатками... :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

*Первый Су-35 показал себя во всей красе*

Новый многофункциональный истребитель Су-35, первое летное испытание которого состоялось 19 февраля, поступит на вооружение в российскую армию в 2010-2011 годах, сообщил глава компании «Сухой» Михаил Погосян.




http://news.mail.ru/politics/1618725/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Первый Су-35 показал себя во всей красе*
> 
> ...поступит на вооружение в российскую армию в 2010-2011 годах...


...в количестве... :Frown: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> ...в количестве...


 
Наверно по факту..., самовывозом....

----------


## Холостяк

*Президент сообщил, что подписал Указ о создании в Жуковском Национального центра авиастроения.*

*В сопровождении Первого заместителя Председателя Правительства Дмитрия Медведева Президент России посетил Лётно-исследовательский институт имени М.М.Громова в подмосковном Жуковском, где сосредоточен ряд ведущих институтов и предприятий, занимающихся разработкой и испытанием авиатехники.*

Главе государства и Первому заместителю Председателя Правительства был показан боевой многофункциональный истребитель «Су-35», работающий на перехват и уничтожение всех классов воздушных целей и борьбы за господство в воздухе в дальних и ближних боях. Самолёт также применяется для поражения наземных и надводных объектов. В настоящее время построено 12 истребителей, находящихся в стадии лётных испытаний.





В.В.Путин сказал:
_Считаю неприемлемой ситуацию, когда иностранные покупатели получают из России самые современные боевые самолёты, а отечественные ВВС в основном ограничиваются модернизацией машин, выпущенных много лет тому назад. Думаю, что надо провести корректировку государственной программы «Вооружение» и увеличить закупку современной авиатехники для нужд обороны страны. Но мы много раз уже говорили с Генеральным штабом, с Министерством обороны. Конечно, я понимаю желание загрузить наши заводы, которые занимаются ремонтом техники, но мы можем сделать качественный прыжок вперёд, и нужно воспользоваться сегодняшней ситуацией._
_Кстати говоря, нужно подумать (сегодня уже поручил Министру обороны и Правительству поручаю), подумать на тему о том, что нам нужно делать с денежным содержанием военных, особенно тех категорий военнослужащих, на плечах которых лежит основной груз по обеспечению обороноспособности страны. Недопустимо, когда военный лётчик в разы получает меньше, чем, скажем, в гражданской авиации. То же самое на флоте. И нужно продумать эти вопросы, продумать._ 
http://www.kremlin.ru/appears/2008/0...8_160608.shtml








На последнем фото у авиаторов уши "горят" уже.... Кстати такую фото на сайте Президента выставили... Фотка прямой ссылкой с него... Ну молодцы - уморили!!!

.

----------


## fulcrum

Говорили что на центр авиастроения в Жуковском потратят $1 млрд. Но как сказал Путин это не так уж много для такого проекта. Путин - все таки молодец и о ВВС позаботился! Толковый у нас президент, ИМХО. Насчет Су-35: есть ли в приятии их на вооружение смысл, не устарели ли УЖЕ? Ведь, насколько мне известно преимуществ перед "Рэпторами" они не имеют. Для самоуспокоения? Будут стоять пока к 20-м годам ПАК ФА не подойдут?

----------


## Mad_cat

Устарели, и Су35 и Су34, но Су27 и Су24М устарели еще больше. НО И21 неизвестно когда появиться. Так что не двигаясь вперед американцев не догнать.

----------


## Snake

> В.В.Путин сказал:
> Считаю неприемлемой ситуацию, когда иностранные покупатели получают из России самые современные боевые самолёты, а отечественные ВВС в основном ограничиваются модернизацией машин, выпущенных много лет тому назад. Думаю, что надо провести корректировку государственной программы «Вооружение» и увеличить закупку современной авиатехники для нужд обороны страны. Но мы много раз уже говорили с Генеральным штабом, с Министерством обороны. Конечно, я понимаю желание загрузить наши заводы, которые занимаются ремонтом техники, но мы можем сделать качественный прыжок вперёд, и нужно воспользоваться сегодняшней ситуацией


Жалко смайлика "тошнота" нет.
И медвед в кадре.
До выборов 9 дней  :Wink:

----------


## fulcrum

> Устарели, и Су35 и Су34, но Су27 и Су24М устарели еще больше. НО И21 неизвестно когда появиться. Так что не двигаясь вперед американцев не догнать.


 И то верно.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Жалко смайлика "тошнота" нет.
> И медвед в кадре.
> До выборов 9 дней


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Жора

> Устарели, и Су35 и Су34, но Су27 и Су24М устарели еще больше. НО И21 неизвестно когда появиться. Так что не двигаясь вперед американцев не догнать.


Как, интересно, определить, что устарело, а что - нет? Если по критерию эффективности (сможет ли справиться с тем, что есть у врагов), то все соображения чисто умозрительны. Если глянуть на характеристики самолётов возможных противников, то вывода о первосходстве какого-либо из них над СУ-35 сделать нельзя. Например, хвалёный Ф-22 по всем характеристикам (заявленным, реальные держатся в секрете) значительно уступает СУ-35. В частности, по максимальной скорости, дальности, скороподъёмности, маневренности, способности нести различные виду вооружения. По радарам они традиционно отставали - элементная база у них лучше, но результат лучше всегда был у нас. Заявленная малозаметность - вещь эфемерная, реальная величина ЭПР держится в секрете и известна разве что пилотам наших бомберов, которых они пытались перехватывать. Ну и, может быть, ещё пилотам МиГ-31 с дальнего востока. В любом случае, по "малозаметности" Ф-22 уступает Ф-117, который, как показывает практика, прекрасно сбивается МиГ-29 и старыми советскими ЗРК.
Так что ещё посмотрим, кто тут кого догоняет.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Как, интересно, определить, что устарело, а что - нет? Если по критерию эффективности (сможет ли справиться с тем, что есть у врагов), то все соображения чисто умозрительны. Если глянуть на характеристики самолётов возможных противников, то вывода о первосходстве какого-либо из них над СУ-35 сделать нельзя. Например, хвалёный Ф-22 по всем характеристикам (заявленным, реальные держатся в секрете) значительно уступает СУ-35. В частности, по максимальной скорости, дальности, скороподъёмности, маневренности, способности нести различные виду вооружения. По радарам они традиционно отставали - элементная база у них лучше, но результат лучше всегда был у нас. Заявленная малозаметность - вещь эфемерная, реальная величина ЭПР держится в секрете и известна разве что пилотам наших бомберов, которых они пытались перехватывать. Ну и, может быть, ещё пилотам МиГ-31 с дальнего востока. В любом случае, по "малозаметности" Ф-22 уступает Ф-117, который, как показывает практика, прекрасно сбивается МиГ-29 и старыми советскими ЗРК.
> Так что ещё посмотрим, кто тут кого догоняет.


+1 за патриотизм

----------


## Холостяк

*Подборка статей с 2001 года по настоящее время по модернизации авиационного парка.*

http://legion.wplus.net/news/newsu.shtml#LAST

*Подборка статей по самолету 5 поколения за этот год.*

http://legion.wplus.net/news/5th.shtml#LAST

*Подборка статей по модернизации российских бомбардировщиков.*

http://legion.wplus.net/news/newtu.shtml#LAST

*Какой будет авиация будущего в США. Фотонное оружие и гиперзвуковой самолет "глобального удара".* 

http://legion.wplus.net/news/6th.shtml#LAST







Есть архивы по годам по темам...

----------


## Холостяк

** 
*Генерал ВВС РФ обвинил НАТО в полутора тысячах нарушений на границе* 

В 2007 году части ВВС и ПВО России, дислоцированные на северо-западе страны обнаружили и сопроводили более 300 боевых самолетов НАТО и около 70 самолетов-разведчиков, сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на генерал-лейтенанта Владимира Свиридова, командующего армией ВВС и ПВО в этом регионе.
Интенсивность полетов авиации НАТО Свиридов оценил как высокую. По его словам, за прошедший год было зафиксировано *более полутора тысяч нарушений правил использования воздушного пространства*. В результате, дежурные силы армии приводились в готовность "номер один" (к боевому применению) более 600 раз. Из них - 400 раз были в готовность "номер один" приводились радиотехнические части, 30 раз - зенитные ракетные подразделения и 150 - истребительная авиация.
В зону ответственности армии под командованием Свиридова входят 10 регионов России с населением почти 15 миллионов человек. Протяженность границ, покрываемых силами армии, составляет 3750 километров.
Страны НАТО, в свою очередь, не раз обвиняли Россию в нарушении их воздушного пространства. С момента возобновления в августе 2007 года регулярных полетов российских бомбардировщиков они более 70 раз подвергались перехвату силами ПВО иностранных государств.
В общей сложности на перехват российских самолетов взлетали более 120 истребителей ВВС стран НАТО и их союзников. 
                                                                                                     Источник: Lenta.ru, 07.02.2008

----------


## Холостяк

**

*Бомбардировщики РФ напугали США своими маневрами*

Два российских стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 в минувшую субботу в западной части Тихого океана вплотную приблизились к ударной группе ВМС США во главе с атомным авианосцем «Нимиц». Один из них при этом пролетел над палубой корабля на высоте примерно 610 метров. Другой бомбардировщик находился на расстоянии 91 км от места инцидента.
После того как бомбардировщики приблизились к авианосцу на расстояние 800 км, четыре американских истребителя F-18 были подняты в небо для перехвата. По традиции, идущей со времен холодной войны, когда подобные инциденты были весьма частыми, Вашингтон не стал направлять никаких официальных жалоб Москве по поводу совершенных маневров российских самолетов.
Российская сторона пока не комментировала сообщения о пролете Ту-95 над американским авианосцем. А несколькими днями ранее претензии к России высказала Япония за нарушение своего воздушного пространства.
Девятого февраля Министерство иностранных дел Японии заявило, что российский бомбардировщик Ту-95 на три минуты вторгся в воздушное пространство Японии над ненаселенными островами Идзу. В связи с инцидентом МИД Японии направил России ноту протеста, однако Москва назвала эти претензии необоснованными.
«Стратегические самолеты выполняли полеты по предназначению. В ходе выполнения полета они сопровождались самолетами японских Военно-воздушных сил и самолетами с авианосца „Нимиц“, который в это время находился в районе патрулирования российских Ту-95», — заявил сегодня помощник главкома ВВС РФ полковник Александр Дробышевский. Дробышевский напомнил, что еще в субботу, 9 февраля, ВВС РФ проинформировало об успешном выполнении четырьмя Ту-95 дальней авиации «длительного, более десятичасового полета над акваторией Тихого океана на воздушное патрулирование». «Мы удивлены поднятой шумихой», — отметил помощник главкома ВВС.
Напомним, что с августа прошлого года после 15-летнего перерыва, согласно приказу Верховного главнокомандующего Владимира Путина, дальняя авиация ВВС России возобновила полеты с целью обозначения постоянного присутствия в стратегически важных для РФ регионах. При этом российские самолеты на борту не несут боевого вооружения. Эксперты расценили шаг Москвы как признак обострения отношений между Западом и Россией.
В связи с возобновлением полетов российские военные самолеты находятся под пристальным вниманием зарубежных радаров. Кроме того, в ходе воздушного патрулирования все стратегические бомбардировщики ВВС РФ сопровождают натовские истребители.
Источник: Утро.ру, 12.02.2008

----------


## Холостяк

**

*Глава штаба ВМС США не считает пролет самолета Ту-95 над авианосцем "Нимиц" провокацией*

Пролет российского стратегического бомбардировщика 9 февраля над авианосцем "Нимиц" в Тихом океане не преследовал провокационных целей. Убеждение в этом выразил *начальник штаба ВМС адмирал Гэри Рафхед.*
На брифинге в Пентагоне во вторник журналисты у него спросили, согласен ли он с заявлениями, прозвучавшими на Капитолийском холме о том, что действия российских Ту-95 носили провокационный характер. *"Я так не считаю, - ответил адмирал. - То, что мы сейчас видим - это возрождение российского Военно-морского флота. Они недавно направили несколько своих кораблей в Средиземное море. И я думаю, что все происходящее является частью процесса возрождения флота - глобального, как мне видится в перспективе, флота".*
*"В советские времена воздушное патрулирование, совершаемое русскими над океанами, было довольно обычным явлением, - продолжил Рафхед. - В последние несколько недель они увеличили число полетов. И в последнем случае летели прямо на "Нимиц". По словам адмирала, "мы знали, что они приближаются, и мы видели, как они приближаются".* "Мы подняли в воздух наши истребители, которые сопровождали российские самолеты, - отметил Рафхед. - Один из них совершил пролет над авианосцем. И наш личный состав, наши командиры действовали так, как их учили".
Источник: ИТАР-ТАСС, 13.02.2008

----------


## Холостяк

не новость но интересно почитать...
*"Москва" волнует Средиземное море*
http://www.rg.ru/2008/01/15/flot.html

*На учениях Дальней авиации выполнено более 70 самолето- вылетов, 20 самолетов Ту-22 провели бомбометание на полигоне*




http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=51449&cid=44

*Начались наземные испытания штурмовика Су-25УБМ*



http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=51576&cid=44

*В Бурятии начали испытания модернизированного штурмовика Су-25УБМ*

http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1203672821

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Начались наземные испытания штурмовика Су-25УБМ*
> 
> 
> 
> http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=51576&cid=44
> 
> *В Бурятии начали испытания модернизированного штурмовика Су-25УБМ*
> 
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1203672821


В этих новостях про Су-25УБМ просто умиляет упоминание о том, что показанный на Салоне штурмовик вызвал повышенный интерес у представителей МО РФ.Складывается такое впечатление, что , если бы не Салон, то "представители МО РФ" и не знали бы, что делается в их епархии.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот пример "объективности"... 
Главное "правильно" обозвать и подать материал и уже получается что амеры "герои". Удивляет... И это государственный российский канал млин... Патриоты хреновы! В ЮэСЭй таких патриотов, с государственного канала, сраной метлой поперли бы.... А эти и фото разместили Ф-18, а не своего... А еще российский канал, государственный...

Но ссылка есть ссылка. Темка то "...из разных источников...". Хотя тут больше об американских "героях"... Хе-хе-хе...

*Американские истребители перехватили два российских Ту-95*

**

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=162729

*"Перехватили"... Как интересно? Что, те изменили курс или были принудительно посажены, уничтожены? Хе-хе-хе...*
*Лучше бы назвали репортаж - "Заеб..лись перехватывать!".*

----------


## Холостяк

*Роль воздушно-космической обороны в обеспечении национальной безопасности Российской Федерации*




http://nvo.ng.ru/concepts/2008-01-25/7_ugrozy.html

----------


## Холостяк

*Алжир станет главным военным партнером России*

http://www.newsru.com/finance/29mar2007/algeria.html

*Алжир вернул России 15 МиГов, контракт на 1,2 млрд долларов под угрозой*



http://www.newsru.com/finance/18feb2008/algerie.html


*Президент Алжира договаривается в Кремле об отвергнутых МиГах, нефти и газе*




http://www.newsru.com/russia/19feb2008/lgerr.html

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии с похода "Кузнецова"....

----------


## Холостяк

.... и еще....

----------


## Холостяк

*Восьмилетка отставания и потерь*

http://www.ng.ru/nvo/2008-02-13/9_degradatsia.html

В Военно-воздушных силах ситуация гораздо хуже. В ельцинское правление ВВС получили до 100 машин. За 2000–2007 годы для военной авиации было закуплено всего два новых самолета Су-34. Аналогичная ситуация и с наземной ПВО. Начиная с 2000 года официальные представители ВС не уставали делать заявления, что комплекс С-400 будет принят на вооружение либо в текущем, либо в наступающем году. Поставки же начались лишь в середине 2007 года. Однако запланированным количеством поставок этого зенитно-ракетного комплекса невозможно не только прикрыть основные административные и промышленные центры, но даже обеспечить функционирование СЯС. 
Бывший министр обороны Сергей Иванов в присущей этому чиновнику манере «милой, обезоруживающей некомпетентности» неоднократно заявлял, что один Су-34 способен заменить десять Су-24. В реальности один Су-34 может заменить в ходе боевого вылета лишь полтора-два Су-24. Для адекватной замены 500 Су-24 требуется 200–300 Су-34, а не 58.

----------


## Холостяк

Нашел, вообще на левом портале, любопытные фотографии сбитых в Чечне вертушек.


http://lordoleg.nnm.ru/chechnya_sbitye_vertushki

Первая Ми-8,  Ханкала.

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение......

----------


## Холостяк

и еще последние по Ми-8...

----------


## Холостяк

Следующая...Это Ми-8, Гудермес....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще Ми-8 Гудермес....

----------


## Холостяк

Ми-8 Ханкала.....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение серии....

----------


## Холостяк

Другая серия фото... Ми-24 Галашки....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение Ми-24 Галашки...

----------


## Холостяк

И Ми-26.... Последняя серия фото...

----------


## Родион

СПАСИБО!!!!!!! редко встретиш такие фотки.......

----------


## Холостяк

*«Особенно важен для разгрома России вопрос времени»* 



http://forum.msk.ru/material/lenty/442071.html

Любопытная статья... Что было..., что будет если... *Защитить Россию от воздушно-космического нападения уже сейчас очень трудно. А что будет дальше?* 

..... для нынешней ситуации более подходяще вспомнить слова Адольфа Гитлера, сказанные им на совещании 9 января 1941 года:: «Особенно важен для разгрома России вопрос времени. Хотя русские вооруженные силы и являются глиняным колоссом без головы, однако точно предвидеть их дальнейшее развитие невозможно. Поскольку Россию в любом случае необходимо разгромить, то лучше это сделать сейчас, когда русская армия лишена руководителей и плохо подготовлена и когда русским приходится преодолевать большие трудности в военной промышленности».

----------


## AC

Однако -- а "Жуковку"-то тут слили, оказывается, с ВВА им. Гагарина и сослали в Монино с бюджетом >30 млн долларов на год:
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/03/13_03/1_04.html
О как!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

> Однако -- а "Жуковку"-то тут слили, оказывается, с ВВА им. Гагарина и сослали в Монино с бюджетом >30 млн долларов на год:
> http://www.redstar.ru/2008/03/13_03/1_04.html
> О как!


Почему "слили", "сослали"? Выражения какие-то злорадские, извращенные... 
Просто объединили две академки! Никто никого не "ссылал". Этот процесс давно был, так же как в свое время пообъединяли другие академии по Москве, тот же Военный универ... Ведь не ликвидировали. Так же академия им.Ленина, как была так и осталась, только профиль и вывеску сменили. Под одно руководство все делают, централизацию управления совершенствуют. При этом и сокращаются лишние руководители, которых несоизмеримо много для теперешнего состава ВС РФ.....
Будет теперь у них один начальник, управленческий аппарат сократится, а колличество переменного состава как было так и останется, как и материальная база....
http://www.government.ru/government/...11/8525202.htm

----------


## AC

> Почему "слили", "сослали"? Выражения какие-то злорадские, извращенные... 
> Просто объединили две академки!


Объединение = слияние, потому и "слили".
А "сослали" -- потому, что стояла она козырно на Ленинградке, а теперь будет за 40 км от Москвы....
И никакого злорадства или извращения тут нет...  :Smile: 




> ...Сокращаются лишние руководители, которых несоизмеримо много для теперешнего состава ВС РФ...


Это точно...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Сокращать и оптимизировать управленческую систему надо. Это безусловно! Реформы проводить... Однако реформы с 1991 года у нас проходят только на сокращение и объединение того что осталось... По сути реформа (франц. rйforme, от лат. reformo - преобразовываю) это преобразования направленные на улучшение того, что реформируют. Только вот вопрос... Уже приближается к двум десяткам лет реформ нашей советской Авиации, тока вот улучшений не видно. Что, улучшили (по сравнению с советами) качество кадров, боевой техники, боевого управления, боевой подготовки, социалку авиаторов???

----------


## Холостяк

*Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами генерал-полковник Александр Зелин поздравил с 90-летием командира истребительного авиационного полка Героя Советского Союза полковника Пепеляева Евгения Георгиевича.*

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=39420




Пепеляев Евгений Георгиевич, Герой Советского Союза, летчик-истребитель, совершил около 150 боевых вылетов (из них 108 - в ходе Корейской войны), сбил 20 самолетов. 

За всю свою службу полковник Пепеляев налетал более 2.000 часов, освоил около 30 типов крылатых машин, среди них реактивные истребители: Як-15, Як-17, Як-25, Ла-15, МиГ-15, МиГ-17, МиГ-19, Су-9. В 1958 году он окончил Военную академию Генштаба. Летал до 1962 года, демобилизовался в 1973 году. После демобилизации работал в НИИ. Живет в Москве. 
Герой Советского Союза (22 апреля 1952 г.), награжден 2 орденами Ленина, 3 орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Отечественной войны I и II ст., 2 орденами Красной Звезды, медалями.

_Пепеляев провел лучший бой в сентябре_ _1951__, когда в численно равном бою с 8-ю американскими машинами лётчики ведомой им группы сбили 4 самолёта, из них 2 уничтожил он сам._ _6 октября__ командир подбил «__Сейбр__», совершивший вынужденную посадку на территории, контролируемой северокорейскими войсками. В считанные часы машина была вывезена с места вынужденной посадки и вскоре эвакуирована в Союз. Это был первый захваченный «__Сейбр__». Цена трофея была столь высока, что, став предметом интриг, он в итоге не был засчитан Пепеляеву._

http://www.airwar.ru/history/aces/ac.../pepelaev.html

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%95%...8F%D0%B5%D0%B2

http://www.rustrana.ru/print.php?nid=15092

http://pressa.irk.ru/kopeika/2007/01/009001.html

*САМОЛЕТЫ Е.Г. ПЕПЕЛЯЕВА:*

http://aviagal.narod.ru/art/mig15/mig15.html


*Евгений Георгиевич Пепеляев* 
«Миги» против «Сейбров» 
http://www.mobipocket.ru/modules.php...w_book&bid=559 


*Слава Герою!*
.

----------


## Холостяк

*Центру показа авиационной техники в Кубинке исполняется 70 лет*

**


22 марта 2008 года на авиабазе "Кубинка" состоятся мероприятия по празднованию 70-ти летия 237 гвардейского Проскуровского Краснознаменного орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского центра показа авиационной техники имени Маршала авиации трижды героя Советского Союза И. Н. Кожедуба.
По случаю празднования на аэродроме Кубинка пройдет авиационный праздник, с традиционным выступлением пилотажных групп «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи».
Авиационные группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи» выступят с программами высшего пилотажа, в которые входят такие фигуры как: бочка, вираж, петля Нестерова, полуперевороты, горка, колокол и др., также в программу входит встречный и одиночный пилотаж.
Перед гостями выступят парашютисты, летчики из РОСТО на легкомоторных самолетах, состоятся выступления авиамоделистов.
По случаю празднования 70-летия состоится вынос Боевого Знамени, торжественное построение личного состава, который пройдет маршем перед гостями и ветеранами.
В праздничных мероприятиях примут участие представители МО РФ и Главного командования ВВС.

----------


## AC

> *Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами генерал-полковник Александр Зелин поздравил с 90-летием командира истребительного авиационного полка Героя Советского Союза полковника Пепеляева Евгения Георгиевича.*
> 
> http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=39420


А 10 апреля будет 85 лет Крамаренко:
http://glory.rin.ru/cgi-bin/person.p...start=1&page=1
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3602732/

----------


## Холостяк

*Самолеты Дальней авиации выполняют полеты на воздушное патрулирование*
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=39522


19 марта 2 самолета Ил-78 и 2 самолета Ту-95 Дальней авиации выполнили плановые 16-часовые полеты в район акваторий Атлантики.
В ходе выполнения полетов «стратеги» сопровождались самолетами НАТО F-16 и «Торнадо». 
К патрулированию воздушного пространства привлекаются только подготовленные экипажи.
Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил в ходе воздушного патрулирования выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств.

*МО Индии и РСК "МиГ" подписали соглашение о модернизации 69 истребителей МиГ-29*



http://www.armstass.su/?page=article&aid=52137&cid=25

*В 2008 г. к программе летных испытаний подключатся еще два Су-35*



http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=52556&cid=24

----------


## Холостяк

Нашел интересный материал по Пепеляеву....

http://mdoncall.wordpress.com/category/korean-war/



Книга Пепеляева в архиве:


_http://rapidshare.com/files/103488875/rus.zip_

----------


## FLOGGER

> Никто никого не "ссылал".


Однако в Москве они не остались. Почему-то в СССР считалось возможным наличие ВВУЗов в М-ве, а у этих -нет.



> Этот процесс давно был, так же как в свое время пообъединяли другие академии по Москве, тот же Военный универ... Ведь не ликвидировали.


Не, пока, м.б., не ликвидировали. Но ты вспомни, сколько было ВВАУЛов в СССР, и сколько их осталось сейчас. А прикинь, что их можно объединять до бесконечности, и в итоге сделать одну большую академию, где будут собраны все: летчики, артиллеристы, танкисты, пехотинцы и пр.и пр. И выселить её в какой-нибудь Мухосранск. Зато можно будет сказать, что это в целях сокращения административного аппарата, т.е.. намерения благие. Логика-твоя. Для сокращения аппарата чиновничества, даже военного, нужна просто чья-то воля, и не более того. А её нет. Все ищут какие-то обходные пути, открыто сказать-кишка тонка.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Россия примет на вооружение новые транспортные самолеты Ил-112В

http://legion.wplus.net/news/il214.shtml#LAST




> Военно-воздушные силы России в текущем году планируют принять на вооружение легкие транспортные самолеты нового поколения Ил-112В, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на заявление главкома ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина.
> 
> По его словам, в ближайшем будущем будет начато также обновление имеющегося парка средних военно-транспортных самолетов.
> 
> Самолет Ил-112В, разработанный ОАО "Авиационный комплекс имени С.В. Ильюшина", превосходит аналоги по дальности и скорости полета. Преимуществом нового военно-транспортного самолета является возможность его применения с коротких взлетно-посадочных полос, длина которых не превышает 800-1000 метров, а также с неподготовленных площадок.
> 
> Кроме того, самолет Ил-112В, предназначенный для посадочного и парашютного десантирования воинских грузов, техники и личного состава, имеет увеличенные по сравнению с машинами аналогичного класса высоту и ширину грузового отсека.
> Источник: Lenta.ru, 04.04.2008


ВВС ожидают поступления новых беспилотных самолетов к 2011 году

http://legion.wplus.net/news/pchela.shtml#LAST




> Военно-воздушные силы (ВВС) России к 2011 году ожидают поступления на вооружение беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА), созданных на современных цифровых технологиях, сообщил журналистам в четверг главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
> 
> "При их создании используются передовые отечественные технологии и оригинальные технические решения. Особое внимание уделяется применению цифровых технологий: автоматизации разработки полетных заданий, выполнению полетов в автономном режиме с использованием данных спутниковых систем навигации, автоматизированному сбору и обработке информации", - сказал Зелин.
> 
> Главком уточнил, что поступление таких комплексов БПЛА ожидается к 2011 году.
> 
> Сегодня уже ведутся работы по созданию комплексов с летательными аппаратами различного назначения - разведывательных, ударных, ретрансляции сигналов управления, целеуказания ударным средствам.
> 
> По словам генерала, в настоящее время разрабатываются БПЛА самолетного и вертолетного типов, с различными видами старта (с разгонных устройств и по-самолетному), различной дальности действия (от ближнего до большой дальности, способных решать задачи на глубине 300-400 километров и находиться в полете до 10-12 часов).
> Источник: РИА Новости, 04.04.2008


Бум ждать. :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

*Самолеты Дальней авиации РФ продолжат выполнять полеты на боевое патрулирование с интенсивностью 20-30 вылетов в месяц.*


Самолеты Дальней авиации России будут и впредь выполнять полеты на боевое патрулирование с интенсивностью 20-30 вылетов в месяц. Об этом сообщил журналистам на пресс-конференции пресс-клубе МО РФ ГК ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 
Он напомнил, что по решению Верховного Главнокомандующего, Президента РФ Владимира Путина Дальняя авиация с 17 августа прошлого года возобновила полеты на боевое патрулирование в воздушном пространстве над акваториями Атлантического и Тихого океанов, Черного и Средиземного морей, главком сказал: "Мы пока не летаем в район Индийского океана. Это -задача будущего". 
По его мнению, главная задача боевого патрулирования -"подготовка молодежи к решению задач, возложенных на Дальнюю авиацию". "Время, когда Дальнюю авиацию мы привязали к аэродромам, прошло. Приказ Министра обороны на боевое патрулирование был с воодушевлением воспринят в войсках, -сказал главком. -В этом году количественно и качественно изменились организация и проведение боевой подготовки. Сейчас проблем не существует". 
Зелин отметил, что "если раньше в авиационных полках было 2-3 летных смены в месяц, то сейчас мы летаем как в добрые советские времена". 
По словам генерала, "боевое патрулирование -задача плановая, комплексная и в ходе ее выполнения будут совершаться 20-30 полетов в месяц". Он сообщил, что эти полеты выполняются в тесном взаимодействии с ВМФ, который при этом решает задачу поисково-спасательного обеспечения. 
"Мы и сами тренируемся и тренируем наших партнеров", -пошутил Зелин, намекая на то, что каждый раз для сопровождения самолетов российской Дальней авиации в небо поднимаются истребители сопредельных государств. "Особенно довольны пилоты британских ВВС, поскольку они стали получать доплату за боевое дежурство", -с улыбкой отметил главком. 
Зелин признал, что при организации и проведении полетов на боевое патрулирование "сбои были, но они не привели к срыву выполнения поставленных задач". "Был единичный случай отказа техники", - пояснил главком. 

*Размах крыльев стратегический.*


Возвращение России в небо над Мировым океаном, причем со стратегическим размахом, – факт свершившийся. О возобновлении стратегической авиацией 17 августа 2007 года воздушного патрулирования в отдельных регионах мира, где у России имеются стратегические интересы в области обеспечения безопасности на сайте Министерства обороны МО РФ сообщалось неоднакратно. Кстати говоря, эта задача для Дальней авиации не была новой – в период с января 1985 года по апрель 1987 года экипажами Дальней авиации (тогда еще СССР) на самолетах Ту-95 выполнялось боевое дежурство в Северо-Западной Атлантике, у северного побережья Канады, Аляски и Алеутских островов. При этом полеты выполнялись с одной – двумя дозаправками топливом в воздухе от самолетов-заправщиков 3М с продолжительностью от 16 до 24 часов.
С того момента, как стратегические бомбардировщики и ракетоносцы ВВС России возобновили полеты на воздушное патрулирование, к выполнению этой задачи стало привлекаться 100% летного и инженерно-технического состава частей Дальней авиации, самолеты Ту-160, Ту-95 МС, Ту-22М3, Ил-78 и Ту-134УБЛ, а также все базовые и оперативные аэродромы.
Как сообщил Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами генерал-полковник Александр Зелин на встрече с журналистами в пресс-клубе МО РФ, российские стратегические бомбардировщики с начала 2008 г. выполнили порядка 40 вылетов на воздушное патрулирование в различных регионах мира. Главком ВВС также напомнил, что в 2007 г. на воздушное патрулирование было выполнено более 100 самолето-вылетов, и подчеркнул, что подготовка к следующим полетам продолжается.
По словам генерал-полковника Зелина, к воздушному патрулированию в северо-восточной Атлантике и в акватории Северного моря привлекаются стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС. А для выполнения задач по патрулированию в акватории Норвежского моря дополнительно привлекаются авиачасти, на вооружении которых находятся дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3. Эти же полки выполняют полеты на патрулирование в акватории Черного моря. 
В настоящее время, учитывая особенности базирования и условия досягаемости районов патрулирования, оно производится силами авиачастей, дислоцированных на западе и востоке страны.
Основное внимание уделяется полетам над акваториями Северного и Норвежского морей, северо-западной части Атлантического океана, а также в районах Крайнего Севера. При этом, как сообщил главнокомандующий ВВС, полеты в этих районах выполняются как самостоятельно, так и во взаимодействии с ВМФ, а также с истребительной авиацией ВВС, выполняющей прикрытие самолетов Дальней авиации на полный радиус действия. 
Никаких помех продолжать плановое патрулирование «стратегами» ВВС России не существует. К примеру, запас ресурса самолетов Дальней авиации в настоящее время составляет более 60%. Так что наше возвращение в небеса над просторами морей и океанов – явление отнюдь не временное. 
Уже в прошлом году летчики стратегической авиации, выполнив план боевой подготовки на 100%, значительно увеличили свой налет. В ходе данных полетов экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков Дальней авиации приобрели бесценный опыт применения навигационных и других систем ракетоносцев в условиях длительного полета над безориентирной местностью с ограниченным использованием радиотехнических средств. На практике отработаны вопросы взаимодействия с силами корабельных группировок и морской авиацией ВМФ.
Все это позволяет нашим летчикам чувствовать себя уверенно в ходе полетов и выполнять задачи в удаленных районах мира, отметил генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. А всем гражданам России, ее партнерам и даже недоброжелателям это дает весомое основание считать нашу Родину Великой страной, способной обеспечить свою защиту.

----------


## Холостяк

Своеобразное виденье Авиации СССР глазами иностранца. Особенно когда пишет про качество. Типа у американцев, англичан или французов безупречное качество. Ну и там раскрывает "секрет" советской технологии... Немножко по России... Для разнообразия можно глянуть:

http://www.geocities.co.jp/HeartLand..._e_russia.html

Картинка с сайта...

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС России обеспечены авиатехникой на сто процентов*


Российские Военно-воздушные силы способны нейтрализовать любую воздушно-космическую угрозу, заявил Главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин на встрече с журналистами.
«На сегодняшний день обеспеченность Военно-воздушных сил самолетами и вертолетами, в целом, составляет 100 процентов и отвечает потребностям в решении задач мирного времени и вооруженных конфликтов различного уровня и масштаба», -отметил А. Зелин.
Наличие у России Военно-воздушных сил, способных выполнять задачи сдерживания и при необходимости нейтрализовать любую воздушно-космическую угрозу, обусловлено ее особой геополитической ролью, отметил Главком.
По его словам, основной вклад в решение задачи глобального сдерживания вносит Дальняя авиация, на вооружении которой находятся ударные авиационные комплексы -стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС, Ту-160, дальние ракетоносцы-бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 и самолеты-заправщики Ил-78.

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=40658

 

Интересно... Интересно из каких критериев оценки опасности сделан этот вывод???? И тем более обеспеченность на 100%... Хммм... Так можно сказать, что у нас на складах с Отечественной войны завались боеприпаса, что на 100% обеспечит всех кто поспеет к складу чтоб встать на защиту Родины при внезапном нападении (тока второй вопрос - успеют ли они боеприпасами этими воспользоваться)...

----------


## Холостяк

*Самолеты, которые никогда не летали*



http://www.popmech.ru/part/?articleid=2888&rubricid=7

----------


## Холостяк

*Предполагаемые характеристики ПАКФА Т-50*

*По публикациям о нем...*



http://www.infuture.ru/news.php?news_id=168

----------


## Холостяк

*Воздушное патрулирование над нейтральными водами Атлантического океана успешно завершено*





Сегодня ночью 24 апреля 2 самолета ТУ-95 из состава Гвардейской авиационной Донбасской Краснознаменной тяжелой бомбардировочной дивизии (авиабаза Энгельс) и 2 самолета Ил-78 из состава отдельного Гвардейского авиационного Орловского полка самолетов заправщиков (авиабаза Дягилево) успешно выполнили плановый полет на воздушное патрулирование над нейтральными водами Атлантического океана.
Полет продолжался более 15 часов с одной дозаправкой в воздухе. В ходе полета самолеты Ту-95 и Ил-78, сопровождались истребителями НАТО (Торнадо и F-16).
Летчики Дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты на воздушное патрулирование в акватории над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана, как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов. Летные экипажи повышают уровень натренированности во время полетов в северных широтах, над безориентирной местностью. В ходе полетов отрабатываются различные вопросы, такие как слетанность летных экипажей, отработка различных элементов летной подготовки, в том числе самого сложного - дозаправки топливом в воздухе, от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78. Этот элемент считается вершиной летного мастерства, когда две 200-тонные машины стыкуются между собой через гибкую систему заправки «конус-шланг» на расстоянии 20 метров при скорости 600 км/час, особенно если еще идет сопровождение истребителей НАТО. Дозаправка позволяет стратегическим ракетоносцам Ту-160 и Ту-95 МС выполнять задачи в воздухе до суток и более.
Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других Государств.

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=54157&cid=44

*Самолет пятого поколения начнет полеты в 2009 году, а в апреле российские ВВС получат новый Ту-160 - главком ВВС РФ*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=54090&cid=44

*В 2008 году ВМФ России вновь отправит в дальний поход корабельную ударную группу*



http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=53234&cid=44

----------


## AC

*Никому Ан-22 не нужен?*

24 апреля 2008 /INTERFAX.RU/ 
Около 140 вертолетов и самолетов, шесть морских судов планирует продать в этом году на аукционах Минобороны РФ. Реализации подлежит 138 летательных аппаратов производства 1963-1987 годов. Это - вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-9, самолеты Ан-2, Ан-12, Ан-22, Ан-26, Л-39, Ил-22, Ил-76 и Ту-134, говорится в сообщении, опубликованном на сайте Минобороны. 
"Это - авиатехника не боевая. Она выработала свой ресурс и выставлена на торги по остаточной стоимости", - сказали в четверг в главкомате ВВС России. 
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1209036235

----------


## Холостяк

*Пилоты ВВС России опробовали «Ночных охотников»*




В Торжокском центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации прошли учебно-тренировочные полеты военных летчиков на новом вертолете Ми-28Н.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1729542/

----------


## Chizh

В дополнение про Ми-28.




> 17 апреля в Торжке строевые лётчики начали плановые полёты на Ми-28.Впячатлений много, особенно когда он рулит.На висении работает очень шустро, сказывается эффективность рулевого винта.Авионика современная, неплохо отрабатывают прицельные системы, несмотря на слабый проц-486.Убивает обзор вперёд у оператора, но зато у него большой индикатор и он смотрит в полёте кино про свой полёт!?В своё время Ми-24 тоже был убожищем , из которого превратился в приличный, надёжныый боевой вертолёт, может и из "Буратино" получится.Уже сейчас на перетяжелённый 28-Й хотят установить комплекс обороны весом около 500 кг, надо любым путём оправдывать затраты на разработки.Он наверно даже висеть не будет.Но это только слухи, надеюсь, что разум победит(наверное)


http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.ph...822#post472822

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня в районе Жуковского видел в небе Ми-28... Хотел заснять его на мобильник, но тот шустро скрылся.... Звук движка уж громкий у него!

----------


## AC

> *Никому Ан-22 не нужен?*
> 24 апреля 2008 /INTERFAX.RU/ 
> Около 140 вертолетов и самолетов, шесть морских судов планирует продать в этом году на аукционах Минобороны РФ. Реализации подлежит 138 летательных аппаратов производства 1963-1987 годов. Это - вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-9, самолеты Ан-2, Ан-12, Ан-22, Ан-26, Л-39, Ил-22, Ил-76 и Ту-134, говорится в сообщении, опубликованном на сайте Минобороны. 
> "Это - авиатехника не боевая. Она выработала свой ресурс и выставлена на торги по остаточной стоимости", - сказали в четверг в главкомате ВВС России. 
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1209036235


*Подробности:*
На торги выставлены 25 Ми-8/9 (в ассортименте), 9 мигаловских Ан-22, пара Ан-12БК-ППС из Оренбурга, 9 сещанских Ил-76, 6 Ту-134Ш из Челябинска, 18 УБЛ из Тамбова, 36 L-39, Ил-22 с Чкаловского и еще много чего...
*Полный реестр с серийными номерами здесь:*
http://www.mil.ru/info/30372/33926/3...48/index.shtml

----------


## FLOGGER

Я только не понял, кому они нужны в качестве ЛА, если у них нет ресурса? Использовать их в качестве сарая для дров?
P.S.Они бы строили с такой скоростью, как продают.

----------


## Холостяк

*Объединенная Академия ВВС России появится к сентябрю этого года*


Объединенная Академия военно-воздушных сил РФ, которую указом правительства России планируется создать путем слияния Военно-воздушной инженерной академии имени Жуковского и Военно-воздушной академии имени Гагарина, появится к сентябрю этого года, сообщил журналистам Главнокомандующий ВВС РФ, генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 

      "Мы создадим новую академию, которая будет одной из лучших по своей оснащенности, по своему военно-воздушному потенциалу... При этом, каждая из двух академий сохранит свой научно-производственный потенциал, не будет никаких ущемлений коллективов", - сказал главком на церемонии вручения боевого знамени Военно-воздушной инженерной академии имени Н.Е. Жуковского в Москве. 

     По словам Зелина, основная база академии будет располагаться в подмосковном Монино. "Мы должны создать новую учебно-материальную базу, построить корпуса, создать такие условия, чтобы офицеры не имели никаких социальных проблем", - отметил главком. 

     В свою очередь, исполняющий обязанности начальника академии имени Жуковского генерал-лейтенант Максимов сообщил, что существует распоряжение, по которому обучение в новой академии должно начаться с 1 сентября, отметив при этом, что реформирование коснется только управления академии, а "в остальном все сохранится". 

     По его словам, до сентября на территории академии в Москве останутся проходить обучение три курса курсантов и четыре курса офицеров, а также иностранные военнослужащие. 

     Максимов сообщил, что в этом году академия планирует выпустить 160 курсантов. "Они попадут, в основном, в строевые части, военные приемки, научно-исследовательские институты. Все наши выпускники востребованы", - сказал начальник академии. 

     Он сообщил, что в этом году на обучение в академию набирали только офицеров, последний набор курсантов происходил в прошлом году. 

     Главком ВВС, говоря о достижениях выпускников академии, отметил, что заслуга специалистов "Жуковки" есть в разработке самолетов пятого поколения. По словам главкома, среди ее выпускников 102 человека удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза, 17 - дважды Героя. Она выпустила 98 докторов наук, 12 профессоров, около 300 доцентов, специалисты академии участвовали в модернизации самолетов Су-27, Як-130, Ил-26 и других

----------


## Холостяк

*"Роствертол" модернизирует строевые вертолеты Ми-24ПН до уровня Ми-35М*



http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/2421/

*Россия и Бразилия вместе создадут истребитель пятого поколения*

Прикольная статья... Я не удивлюсь если наши подпишут контракт на постройку самолета 5 поколения с УланБатором или Северной Кореей, не-не лучше с Сомали...



http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/2366/

*Американцы не боятся «полумертвой российской армии»*

 
Текущее состояние российских вооруженных сил плачевно, а попытки исправить ситуацию посредством военной реформы обречены на неудачу, считают американские военные эксперты.
*... «эта армия в состоянии кризиса — по-другому ее и не опишешь». «Кризис этот продолжается уже 17 лет»....*

«русские не смогут создать современные и эффективные ВС до тех пор, пока у них не будет эффективного государства».



http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/2314/

*Командование ВМФ России считает необходимым в перспективе иметь в боевом составе флота 5-6 авианосцев - главком ВМФ Высоцкий*

   Командование ВМФ России считает необходимым в перспективе иметь в боевом составе флота 5-6 авианосцев, сообщил на пресс-конференции главком ВМФ РФ адмирал Владимир Высоцкий. 

     "Мы должны строить не отдельные корабли, а системы, - полагает главком. - Авианосец - это система. Целесообразность этих систем мы уже подсчитали. В перспективе необходимо иметь 5-6 авианосцев на Тихоокеанском и Северном флотах". 

     По мнению Высоцкого, "это будут принципиально новые корабли, на которых, кроме обычных самолетов, будут базироваться беспилотные летательные аппараты, а также будут серьезные завязки на космос". 

     Как считает главком, наличие таких систем увеличит боевую устойчивость флотов до 300 проц. "Это - дорогое удовольствие, но этим надо заниматься, - отметил Высоцкий. - Строительство надо начинать где-то в 2012-2013 годах". В этом году начались научно-исследовательские работы, в следующем году - научно-исследовательские и опытно-конструкторские разработки". 

     Что касается облика будущих авианосцев, то "говорить об этом преждевременно", сказал адмирал.

----------


## Холостяк

*Воздушное патрулирование над нейтральными водами Атлантического океана*

Сегодня 23 апреля 2 самолета ТУ-95 из состава Гвардейской авиационной Донбасской Краснознаменной тяжелой бомбардировочной дивизии (авиабаза Энгельс) и 2 самолета Ил-78 из состава отдельного Гвардейского авиационного Орловского полка самолетов заправщиков (авиабаза Дягилево) выполняют плановый полет на воздушное патрулирование над нейтральными водами Атлантического океана. 
Летчики Дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты на воздушное патрулирование в акватории над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана, как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов. Летные экипажи повышают уровень натренированности во время полетов в северных широтах, над безориентирной местностью и т.д. В ходе полетов отрабатываются различные вопросы, такие как слетанность летных экипажей, отработка различных элементов летной подготовки, в том числе самого сложного - дозаправки топливом в воздухе, от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78. Этот элемент считается вершиной летного мастерства, когда две 200-тонные машины стыкуются между собой через гибкую систему заправки «конус-шланг» на расстоянии 20 метров при скорости 600 км/час, особенно если еще идет сопровождение истребителей НАТО. Дозаправка позволяет стратегическим ракетоносцам Ту-160 и Ту-95 МС выполнять задачи в воздухе до суток и более. 
Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других Государств. 

Наших сопровождали две пары Су-27...

Виден НАТОвский Ф-16 в экскорте...

----------


## Холостяк

Два воплощения прекрасного!

http://www.patricksaviation.com/photos/cpasley/24338/

----------


## Холостяк

В продолжение предыдущего поста... Русский пилот фотографирует цифровиком НАТОвца....

----------


## Mad_cat

Холостяк, не подскажите где эти фото можно в большем разрешении взять?

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, не подскажите где эти фото можно в большем разрешении взять?


Вот один из источников....
http://www.patricksaviation.com/photos/tags/russia

----------


## Холостяк

Делегация ВВС России на американских базах ВВС США в Германии Spangdahlem и Ramstein.
Визит состоялся с 27 апреля по 1 мая...






http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123097219

Наши пока молчат об итогах поездки... Однако напоминаю о прошлогодней поездке:
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=22473
.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

Публикация канадской прессы о полетах "Медвелей"...

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Cana...f-5472611.html

Интересная посылка начинается сразу в заглавии, типа что Российские бомбардировщики вновь начали регулярные полеты в американо-канадское Арктическое воздушное пространство...
Все же далее по тексту их официальные лица признают международное воздушное пространство Арктики как и право нахождения там наших самолетов... И тут же сообщают, что "Медведи" летают на удалении 130 км от воздушного пространства Канады... Хммм...
Одним только заглавием выражают посигновение России на "их" воздушное пространство... Хотя они имеют на него такое же право как и Россия... 
Вообщем, есть о чем подумать...

Тут недавно Горбачев в Лондоне опомнился и начал уже об этом в слух говорить... Но мысли у него интересные: *"У меня иногда есть чувство, что Соединенные Штаты собираются вести войну против всего мира."*
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5...b_tuFKLfEl9x2w

----------


## FLOGGER

> В продолжение предыдущего поста... Русский пилот фотографирует цифровиком НАТОвца....


А когда-то ты так горячо утверждал, что наши не любят фотографировать с-ты НАТО и не мчатся устраивать им почетный эскорт.

----------


## Холостяк

> А когда-то ты так горячо утверждал, что наши не любят фотографировать с-ты НАТО и не мчатся устраивать им почетный эскорт.


Вот я и удивлен! Случай прям уникальный! Если амеры все "поголовно" фотолюбители, вернее уже - профессионалы на съемку наших, то наши летчики только-только делают "первый шаг"...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вот я и удивлен! Случай прям уникальный! Если амеры все "поголовно" фотолюбители, вернее уже - профессионалы на съемку наших, то наши летчики только-только делают "первый шаг"...


Цифра пошла в народ... Ура, товарищи!  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот я и удивлен! Случай прям уникальный! Если амеры все "поголовно" фотолюбители, вернее уже - профессионалы на съемку наших, то наши летчики только-только делают "первый шаг"...


А раньше кто им мешал? Или освоение ф/аппарата нашим не по силам? У нас только в этом году появились фотоаппараты?

----------


## Холостяк

> А раньше кто им мешал? Или освоение ф/аппарата нашим не по силам? У нас только в этом году появились фотоаппараты?


Ну, человек повыше ответил... Цифра пошла в народ!!!!!

----------


## Холостяк

*Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС выполнили 20-часовое патрулирование над удаленным районом Арктики*

"Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС тяжелого бомбардировочного авиационного полка Дальней авиации с авиабазы Украинка в Амурской области успешно выполнили полет по "большому радиусу" по плану воздушного патрулирования над удаленными районами Арктики"

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=54714&cid=44



видео :

http://www.nowpublic.com/tupolev_tu_...i_es_de_guerra

----------


## [RUS] MK

Бред какой-то. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L11PfHJGAoo

----------


## Холостяк

Министр Обороны посетовал, что от генералов вообще трудно избавляться. “Чего греха таить, — сказал он, — некоторые ведь и правда пытаются удержаться всеми способами, и поверьте, не из любви к Родине, а из-за страха потерять насиженные места, бизнес, в который давно превратилась их служба”.

*Почетная отставка*

*Генерал-лейтенант Иван Пеньков — заместитель главкома ВВС по тылу. Образование — Военная академия Генштаба ВС РФ. Контракт до наступления предельного возраста пребывания на военной службе закончился 1.03.2008 г. В занимаемой должности с 08.2004 г. Назначен с должности заместителя начальника Тыла ВС РФ.* 



*Контракт продлен....*

http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/05/22/russia/354264/

Кстати... Его информация о состоянии дел в ВВС... Хоть и не новая, но актуальная... Хочется спросить.. А что с 2005 года сделано находясь в должности?
http://www.army.lv/index.php?s=100&id=5027
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/sokol_14/post47168178/

----------


## Холостяк

*Истребители НАТО сопровождали стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС более 3 часов*

Вчера 21 мая два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС из состава авиабазы Энгельс (Саратовской области) выполняли плановый, 18-часовой полет на воздушное патрулирование в акваторию Северного Ледовитого и Атлантического океанов с дозаправкой в воздухе, которую выполняли два самолета-заправщика Ил-78 с авиабазы Дягилево (Рязань).

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=43473

*В подмосковной Кубинке состоится торжественный ритуал вручения штандарта командующему 16-й Воздушной армией*

В субботу 24 мая в подмосковной Кубинке на территории демонстрационной базы в рамках празднования 90-летия Военно-воздушных сил Московского военного округа состоится торжественный ритуал вручения штандарта командующему 16-й Воздушной армией генерал-майору Александру Белевичу.
Вручение штандарта проведет Главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
После церемонии вручения на аэродроме состоится авиационный праздник с участием пилотажных групп «Русские витязи», «Стрижи».

----------


## AC

22 мая 2008 /ИТАР-ТАСС/ 
Стоящие на вооружении комплексы ПВО Вооруженных сил России даже после модернизации не смогут бороться с воздушным противником уже в ближайшие годы. Об этом заявил начальник войсковой противовоздушной обороны ВС РФ генерал-полковник Николай Фролов на военно-научной конференции по проблемам строительства войсковой ПВО. 
"Средства воздушного нападения /СВН/ противника в настоящее время способны самостоятельно решать не только оперативные и тактические, но и стратегические задачи, определяющие исход вооруженной борьбы с минимальным участием группировок Сухопутных войск", - констатировал он. 
Подводя итог тенденции развития СВН противника, можно утверждать, сказал генерал Фролов, что "уже на сегодняшний день тактико-технические характеристики зенитного вооружения России не в полной мере можно противопоставить характеристикам СВН и их средствам самозащиты".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1211448107

----------


## AC

*На военном аэродроме под Петербургом горят склады с ракетами*
23 мая 2008 /Газета.Ru/ 
На военном аэродроме в Лодейном поле в Ленинградской области возник пожар. По предварительным данным, огнем охвачены склады боеприпасов с ракетами класса 'воздух-воздух'. 
Как стало известно корреспонденту Агентства журналистских расследований, возгорание в Лодейном поле на военном аэродроме воинской части №17232 (принадлежащей 6-ой армии ПВО) возникло сегодня днем. 
Факт пожара подтвердили в штабе ГО и ЧС Лодейнопольского района, сообщив, что в данный момент на место происшествия выехали сотрудники районного МЧС, а также руководство города и района. 
По материалам "Фонтанка.Ru".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1211546629

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Истребители НАТО сопровождали стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС более 3 часов*
> 
> Вчера 21 мая два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС из состава авиабазы Энгельс (Саратовской области) выполняли плановый, 18-часовой полет на воздушное патрулирование в акваторию Северного Ледовитого и Атлантического океанов с дозаправкой в воздухе, которую выполняли два самолета-заправщика Ил-78 с авиабазы Дягилево (Рязань).
> 
> http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=43473


Я вот одного не могу понять-зачем о каждом полете дальников БЕЗ ОРУЖИЯ НА БОРТУ трындеть на всю вселенную? Да еще и на оф сайте МО РФ? Это что, праздник? Я недавно смотрел в новостях интервью с командиром эскадрилии Ту-95, который сказал, что с 2007 года полеты стали не праздником, а "повседневной рутинной работой". Так зачем извещать о повседневной работе? Это уже не патриотизм-это дибилизм. 

ЗЫ: А всем, кто причастен к ДА, -респект! За то, что даже в условиях 90-х годов сумели сохранить этот род войск и превратить праздник обратно в рутинную работу!

----------


## Холостяк

> *На военном аэродроме под Петербургом горят склады с ракетами*
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1211546629


Уже и в ВВС среагировали... В Лодейном поле находится командующий 6 А ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Владимир Свиридов.
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=43597

----------


## juky-puky

> Я вот одного не могу понять-зачем о каждом полете дальников БЕЗ ОРУЖИЯ НА БОРТУ трындеть на всю вселенную? Да еще и на оф сайте МО РФ?


- Для поднятия боевого духа воинов армии и флота!  :Smile:  Для вдохновения и радости в сердцах народа!

----------


## AC

> Уже и в ВВС среагировали... В Лодейном поле находится командующий 6 А ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Владимир Свиридов.
> http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=43597


*РИА "Новости" передают, что уничтожены все 410 ракет, хранившихся на этом складе в Лодейном Поле.*
http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20080523/108236512.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> *РИА "Новости" передают, что уничтожены все 410 ракет, хранившихся на этом складе в Лодейном Поле.*
> http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20080523/108236512.html


Интересно, новые понаделают или откуда-нибудь "из закромов " достанут?

----------


## juky-puky

- Наверно, опять часовой заснул на посту с сигаретой... Или прапорщики толкнули товар в солнечную Африку по демпинговым ценам, а потом запалили склад для сокрытия состава преступления...  :Rolleyes: 
Вообще-то на оружейных складах, по идее, _при исходном соблюдении требуемых мер противопожарной безопасности_ (которые проверяются чёрт знает сколько раз и чёрт знает кем) просто нечему гореть...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - Для поднятия боевого духа воинов армии и флота!  Для вдохновения и радости в сердцах народа!


Тогда это уже не армия, а дом-2!  :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Тогда это уже не армия, а дом-2!


Народу нужны положительные эмоции. Народу нужна вера  в мудрость правителей, могущество армии, авиации и флота! Это поднимает настроение и даже повышает иммунитет...   :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

400 ракет? я видел обломки двух штук, а где остальные? да и потухло все на удивление быстро, видимо не было там уже ракет :Mad:

----------


## Snake

> 400 ракет? я видел обломки двух штук, а где остальные? да и потухло все на удивление быстро, видимо не было там уже ракет


Никто не говорил что все 400 взорвались. Говорилось что все ракеты (4хх штук) не подлежат дальнейшей эксплуатации

----------


## Холостяк

Ущерб от пожара на складе хранения авиационных боеприпасов в Лодейном Поле (Ленинградская область) оценивается в 100 миллионов долларов, сообщил в субботу источник в российских силовых структурах. По его словам, пожаром уничтожено около 450 авиационных ракет класса «воздух-воздух». «Стоимость каждой ракеты такого класса составляет около 200 тысяч долларов», — сказал собеседник агентства. Он отметил, что по данному факту возбуждено уголовное дело, ведутся следственные действия. По итогам расследования, как ожидается, ряд высокопоставленных военнослужащих ВВС, в том числе генералов, будут уволены с военной службы.

http://news.mail.ru/incident/1780297/

----------


## AC

> Ущерб от пожара на складе хранения авиационных боеприпасов в Лодейном Поле (Ленинградская область) оценивается в 100 миллионов долларов, сообщил в субботу источник в российских силовых структурах. По его словам, пожаром уничтожено около 450 авиационных ракет класса «воздух-воздух». «Стоимость каждой ракеты такого класса составляет около 200 тысяч долларов», — сказал собеседник агентства. Он отметил, что по данному факту возбуждено уголовное дело, ведутся следственные действия. По итогам расследования, как ожидается, ряд высокопоставленных военнослужащих ВВС, в том числе генералов, будут уволены с военной службы.


Да... не везет 6-й армии.
Последний раз крупных люлей раздавали там за Троянова. И командарм генерал Свиридов из-за него уже имел одно "неполное служебное соответствие" от СБИванова...

----------


## Mad_cat

Кстати,  именно в ЛенВО частенько горят склады боеприпасов.

----------


## AC

*Полковник Александр Дробышевский возглавил пресс-службу Минобороны РФ:*
Москва. 26 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Полковник Александр Дробышевский назначен начальником пресс-службы Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ. Как сообщил "Интерфаксу" временно исполняющий должность начальника Управления пресс-службы и информации полковник Ильшат Байчурин, "сегодня Александр Дробышевский был представлен сотрудникам пресс-службы и приступил к работе".
http://www.interfax.ru/politics/news.asp?id=14652

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Кстати,  именно в ЛенВО частенько горят склады боеприпасов.


Ну кто как деньги отмывает...

----------


## Mad_cat

Банально воруют :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Банально воруют


Ну, это еще доказать надо.

----------


## leha-lp

> Да... не везет 6-й армии.
> Последний раз крупных люлей раздавали там за Троянова. И командарм генерал Свиридов из-за него уже имел одно "неполное служебное соответствие" от СБИванова...


Не за Троянова, а за себя. Не надо забывать кто был старшим группы и как он управлял ей и организовал выполнение задачи!

----------


## AC

> Не за Троянова, а за себя. Не надо забывать кто был старшим группы и как он управлял ей и организовал выполнение задачи!


Ну, стало быть за себя...  :Smile:

----------


## leha-lp

А вообще раздадут за пожар всем командирам сверху вниз. Командира в Лодейке уже с субботы не видели, в Москву уехал. Сейчас будут по старой традиции козла искать без учета объективных и субъективных причин.

----------


## Flicker

Пристрою здесь, дабы не плодить новых тем..

"НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД, 30 мая - РИА Новости. Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" начинает производство нового легкого фронтового истребителя МиГ-29М/М2 , сообщил журналистам в пятницу генеральный директор завода Михаил Шибаев. 

По его словам, первый самолет будет изготовлен во втором квартале 2010 года, второй - в третьем квартале . Производство самолетов из установочной партии начнется в четвертом квартале. "Для нашего завода запуск этого самолета является технической революцией, потому что впервые процесс создания машины был полностью компьютеризирован", - сказал Шибаев. 

Как сообщил гендиректор "Российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" Анатолий Белов, самолет будет строиться с применением новейших технологий. По его словам на машину будет установлен радар "Жук-М" и суперсовременное бортовое оборудование. 

Он отметил, что на этот самолет уже есть заказчик, однако не уточнил из какой страны. 

МиГ-29М/М2 будет изготавливаться не только в экспортном варианте. Предполагается, что машина поступит на вооружение российских ВВС..."

Полностью здесь:  http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...108887327.html

Интересно, это для индусов али как?

----------


## [RUS] MK

Даж и не знаю, что сказать...  :Biggrin: 

Мал (мала) клоп (Польша), да вонюч (-а).




> Россиянам пообещали, что в 2020 г. они вновь будут способны разнести весь мир к чертовой матери


http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/241284.html




> Пускай рядовые россияне подыхают с голоду, живут в землянках и пользуются одним сортиром на четыре семьи - но на то, чтобы в российских арсеналах было несметное количество танков, истребителей, ядерных боеголовок, кавитационных торпед, каких нет ни у кого в мире, рубли найдутся всегда.





> Россия демонстрирует то, что. . . не может себе позволить


http://www.inosmi.ru/stories/05/09/02/3453/241267.html




> ...Велика лишь имперская пропаганда, за которой не следует реальная модернизация армии.
> 
> ...Российский военный бюджет - это 40 миллиардов долларов в год. Пентагон располагает, например, в 2008 году 481 миллиардом. Не считая расходов на Ирак и Афганистан. Эти суммы просто невозможно сравнивать.


А че бы с военным бюджетом Польши не сравнить? Сразу видно кто статейку заказал.  :Smile: 


А вот прикольный ответ: http://blog.rp.pl/ziemkiewicz/2008/0...#comment-18263

----------


## Snake

> Даж и не знаю, что сказать... 
> http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/241284.html


Это ниочем 



> http://www.inosmi.ru/stories/05/09/02/3453/241267.html


А тут вобщем по делу 



> А че бы с военным бюджетом Польши не сравнить? Сразу видно кто статейку заказал.


А причем тут бюджет Польши? 
Главное что никто никого не обманул (о 2й статье)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А тут вобщем по делу 
> 
> А причем тут бюджет Польши? 
> Главное что никто никого не обманул (о 2й статье)


А при чем тут бюджет США? Вы когда выбираете, скажем, какой-нибудь опель, Вы его с бентли сравниваете? Или с феррари? 

Сравнивать настолько разные (возможно, лишь пока...) страны-полный кретинизм. Просто раз автор живет в маленькой сраненькой, но очень гордой стране, то пусть сравнения проводит со СВОЕЙ страной. Если я сейчас буду сравнивать по всем сферам Польшу и США, то что получится?. Вот-вот.

----------


## Snake

> А при чем тут бюджет США? Вы когда выбираете, скажем, какой-нибудь опель, Вы его с бентли сравниваете? Или с феррари? 
> 
> Сравнивать настолько разные (возможно, лишь пока...) страны-полный кретинизм. Просто раз автор живет в маленькой сраненькой, но очень гордой стране, то пусть сравнения проводит со СВОЕЙ страной. Если я сейчас буду сравнивать по всем сферам Польшу и США, то что получится?. Вот-вот.


Извиняюсь, до бюджетов чёто недочитал. Там есть перебор согласен  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*22 гв иап подняли по тревоге "полетать" всем полком "пешим по летному"...*
"Для военных летчиков Гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка Краснознаменного Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО второй период обучения 2008 учебного года начался с *подъема полка по учебной тревоге*.
Все действовали как по боевой тревоге, но с установленными ограничениями.
"*Полеты в этот день не проводились*, - говорит командир авиационного полка гвардии полковник Анатолий Золотухин, - *каждый выполнял свой маневр на земле*, в том числе и *"пеший по летному"*. *Особое внимание обращали на* быстрые и организованные действия, а также *соблюдение маскировки*".
Первые полеты на современных модернизированных самолетах Су-27 во втором периоде обучения летчики гвардейского авиационного полка будут выполнять уже 5 июня".
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/06/02/150379.html
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

9.06.2008 года
*Стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95 выполняют полет по плану воздушного патрулирования*


Сегодня пара стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95 (авиабаза Энгельс, Саратовская область) начала выполнение полета по плану воздушного патрулирования в удаленных географических районах Арктики.
Два самолета отработают вопрос дозаправки топливом в воздухе и продолжат полет согласно полетного задания.
Дозаправку в воздухе осуществляют самолеты-заправщики Ил-78 из отдельного Гвардейского авиационного Орловского полка самолетов-заправщиков Дальней авиации, с авиабазы Дягилево (Рязань).
Летчики Дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты на воздушное патрулирование в акваториях над нейтральными водами, в том числе Арктики, как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов.
Летные экипажи повышают уровень натренированности во время полетов в северных широтах, над безориентирной местностью и т.д.
Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств.

10.06.2008 года
*Стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95 успешно выполнили задание*


Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95 успешно выполнили полет по «большому радиусу» по плану воздушного патрулирования в удаленных географических районах Арктики.
Пара самолетов также отработала вопрос максимальной дозаправки топливом в воздухе. Выполнив практически 20-ти часовой полет, экипажи самолетов вернулись на авиабазу постоянного базирования в Энгельсе. 
В ходе воздушного патрулирования самолеты Дальней авиации сопровождались истребителями НАТО.
Летные экипажи повышают уровень натренированности во время полетов в северных широтах, над безориентирной местностью и т.д. В ходе полетов отрабатываются различные вопросы, такие как слетанность летных экипажей, отработка различных элементов летной подготовки, в том числе самого сложного - дозаправки топливом в воздухе, от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78. Этот элемент считается вершиной летного мастерства. 
Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других Государств.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Россия начала строительство крупнейшей авиабазы на границе с Украиной


http://legion.wplus.net/others/prewar4.shtml#LAST




> На Украине обеспокоены строительством Россией новой авиабазы под Таганрогом, в 40 километрах от границы с Донецкой областью.
> 
> «До сих пор полигонов на границе с Донецкой областью не было, крупнейшим российским приграничным военным объектом считалась авиабаза Миллерово, дислоцированная в 35 км от Луганской области», - сообщает Новый регион.
> 
> Строительство Россией авиабазы под Таганрогом стало возможным после выхода Москвы из членства в ДОВСЕ.
> 
> «Выход из договора дал Москве возможность неограниченно наращивать количество боевых средств ВВС в регионе Приазовья и Северного Кавказа, в то время как соседние страны, в первую очередь Украина и Грузия, потеряли почти все инструменты влияния на подобную активность по дипломатическим каналам», - констатирует источник.
> 
> Авторы публикации трактуют строительство новой российской авиабазы как «гонку вооружений в Приазовье».
> ...






> Из-за самоубийств российская армия потеряла почти батальон


  :Eek: 

http://legion.wplus.net/news/ivanov.shtml#LAST




> Почти батальон военнослужащих - 341 человек - потерян в минувшем году из-за самоубийств, заявил замгенпрокурора, главный военный прокурор РФ генерал-полковник юстиции Сергей Фридинский.
> 
> "Налицо определенное отставание принимаемых мер по предупреждению суицидальных происшествий в армейской среде. Почти батальон военнослужащих - 341 человек - безвозвратно потерян в минувшем году", - сказал Фридинский в четверг на заседании координационного совещания руководителей правоохранительных органов ВС РФ.
> 
> Фридинский отметил, что хотя число самоубийств в 2008 году и сократилось на 14%, их доля в структуре небоевых потерь растет.
> 
> "Нас не может не беспокоить, что в структуре небоевых потерь доля самоубийств неуклонно растет и составляет более одной второй всех случаев гибели военнослужащих. Почти каждый второй добровольно ушедший из жизни - военнослужащий различных категорий, проходящих военную службу по контракту", - сказал главный военный прокурор.
> 
> Он сообщил также, что в текущем году из 6 тысяч правонарушений, зарегистрированных в этом году, почти треть составляет уклонение от военной службы, добавил он. В структуре преступности все еще высоким остается число правонарушений против жизни и здоровья военнослужащих.
> ...






> Завод "Сокол" начинает производство нового легкого истребителя


http://legion.wplus.net/news/newsu.shtml#LAST




> Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" начинает производство нового легкого фронтового истребителя МиГ-29М/М2 , сообщил журналистам в пятницу генеральный директор завода Михаил Шибаев.
> 
> По его словам, первый самолет будет изготовлен во втором квартале 2010 года, второй - в третьем квартале . Производство самолетов из установочной партии начнется в четвертом квартале. "Для нашего завода запуск этого самолета является технической революцией, потому что впервые процесс создания машины был полностью компьютеризирован", - сказал Шибаев.
> 
> Как сообщил гендиректор "Российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" Анатолий Белов, самолет будет строиться с применением новейших технологий. По его словам на машину будет установлен радар "Жук-М" и суперсовременное бортовое оборудование.
> 
> Он отметил, что на этот самолет уже есть заказчик, однако не уточнил из какой страны.
> 
> МиГ-29М/М2 будет изготавливаться не только в экспортном варианте. Предполагается, что машина поступит на вооружение российских ВВС.
> ...

----------


## AC

Командармом-14 ВВС и ПВО назначен бывший командир 105 сад:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=45462

----------


## AC

18 июня 2008 /РИА Новости/ 
*Один час полета стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160 обходится в 580 тысяч рублей*, сообщил журналистам в среду заглавкома ВВС генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын. 
"Один час полета Ту-160 без боевого применения обходится в 580 тысяч рублей - это самый затратный летательный аппарат ВВС", - сказал Ноговицын. 
По его словам, сэкономить значительные средства при подготовке летчиков для Ту-160 позволяет применение тренажеров. 
"В перспективе мы настаиваем, что новые образцы вооружения должны поступать на вооружение не по остаточному принципу учебно-материальной, в том числе и тренажерной базы, а с опережением учебно-материальной базы. Этот подход позволит в год в 12-15 раз снизить затраты на обучение летчиков и подготовку наземного персонала", - сказал Ноговицын.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1213784934

----------


## Холостяк

> 18 июня 2008 /РИА Новости/ 
> *Один час полета стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160 обходится в 580 тысяч рублей*, сообщил журналистам в среду заглавкома ВВС генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын.


Прикалывает!!!! 
Прямо ЗамГлавкома у нас а экономист!!! Его дело Отечество защищать, боевую готовность военной Авиации держать..., а не считать сколько в деньгах отлучка солдата в туалет по нужде и как сэкономить денег сократив посещение туалета... Была как-то темка на форуме по содержанию "Кузи" и сравнение затрат на его выходы в море в сравнении с затратами мирного "свечного" заводика (еще бы с цирком сравнили).... Если уж сравнивать , то с близким по назначению "аппаратом" амеров или британцев, а не с энергетическими и материальными затратами завода презервативов... 
Естественно Ту-160 расходует денежные средства! Это же не "кукурузник", который тоже затратный, как и Жигуль.... Хочет Россия быть сильной авиационной державой - это и затрат требует, нет - то и шапками обойдемся.
Одно могу сказать, что содержание, или 1 час полета Ту-160 уж явно дешевле будет, чем содержание и 1 час полета амеровского В-1-в или В-2.... А эти парни не раз в три месяца летают и не одним самолетиком как наши....
*Лучше б выступил и сказал сколько надо реальных средств (без экономии на шоколаде, пайке и т.п..), чтобы подготовить боевого летчика не на "резиновой женщине"-тренажере, а реальногого летчика уровня хотя бы СССР, не говорю уже сегодняшнего уровня американского пилота...* А то мля "тренажер"... Это повторяется дерьмо, когда г-н Иванов сказал как-то журналистам, что из-за нехватки топлива военная авиация летает на тренажерах, на что ему летчики ответили - тебе бы вместо жены резиновую бабу и тренируй на ней свои навыки! Это выступление тогда в частях реальное негодование вызвало...
Я вон на ветке про "Красный Флаг" вывесил расписание учений НАТО на 2008 год только в Европе и млин не на "резиновых бабах"-тренажерах, а с боевым применением..., порядка СОТНИ!!!!

То есть в своем выступлении, как настоящий летчик, как Авиатор и на конец Главком обязан был сказать сколько ему надо, чтобы под его командованием не потешная Авиация была с фаллоимитаторами, а боевая, с которой можно России отстоять... А то счетовод млин...

Лучше пусть посчитают сколько наши олигархи да властьдержащие на самолетах, в том числе государственных, по "шкуре" летают, на Багамы, а их жены и любовницы на показы мод и распродажи в Париж-Нью Йорк...

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная статейка по угрозам Российскому государству...., хоть и популистская, но близка с реальностью...

Большинство россиян по-прежнему считают главным «врагом» России Америку, а главным союзником Белоруссию. Такие данные были получены в ходе опроса, проведенного исследовательской компанией «Башкирова и партнеры». Эксперты отмечают, что симпатии и антипатии наших сограждан довольно стабильны и не меняются на протяжении многих лет. 

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1825591/

----------


## AC

> Прямо не Главком у нас а экономист!!!


Ноговицын -- не главком...




> Его дело Отечество защищать, боевую готовность военной Авиации держать...Естественно Ту-160 расходует денежные средства!


Вот он и говорит, сколько он их расходует...




> Когда г-н Иванов сказал как-то журналистам, что из-за нехватки топлива военная авиация летает на тренажерах, на что ему летчики ответили - тебе бы вместо жены резиновую бабу и тренируй на ней свои навыки!


Это кто ж это так ответил СБИванову? Неужели прямо в глаза???  :Biggrin: 




> Лучше пусть посчитают сколько наши олигархи да властьдержащие на самолетах, в том числе государственных, по "шкуре" летают, на Багамы, а их жены и любовницы на показы мод и распродажи в Париж-Нью Йорк...


А это Вы кого имели в виду?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Ноговицын -- не главком...




Ой! Точно! И не Главком и не экономист...   





> Вот он и говорит, сколько он их расходует...




По разному можно говорить! 
На "хутор бабочек ловить " можно и культурно-ласково и даже вполне литературно послать, а можно и прямиком и не литературно...
В данном случае говорить об экономии уже до смехотворного, все равно что послать боевую подготовку летчиков - прямиком....  




> Это кто ж это так ответил СБИванову? Неужели прямо в глаза???




Он скрывается от наших натренированных на тренажерах боевых летчиков, чтобы послушать этот ответ прямо в глаза или в голову... Тут я не знаю...  

 


> А это Вы кого имели в виду?




А для них отдельный форум... Там все представители есть... Загляните. можете зарегиться и присоединиться...   

http://a380club.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## Griffon

Сегодня, в рамках праздничных мероприятий посвященных 55-летию Липецкого Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава им. Чкалова, на военном аэродроме состоялось освящение современного истребителя-бомбардировщика СУ-34. Обряд освящения провел епископ Липецкий и Елецкий Никон. Самолет получил имя святителя Николай Чудотворца, чей лик на левом борту СУ-34 нарисовали художники Липецкого авиацентра. Святитель Николай Чудотворец с сегодняшнего дня по благословению Русской Православной Церкви также считается покровителем липецкого авиацентра.

Фото, и вся статься по ссылке
http://gorod48.ru/association/news-7035.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, теперь-то, милость божья нам обеспечена.  Может, он еще и самолетов нам наделает?
P.S. Я смотрю, без попов теперь никуда, идиотизм какой-то.

----------


## AC

> Ой! Точно! И не Главком и не экономист...
> В данном случае говорить об экономии уже до смехотворного, все равно что послать боевую подготовку летчиков - прямиком....


А "экономист", по-Вашему, это тот, кто экономит?...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

И отдельно про состояние тренажеров ВВС РФ:

ВВС России не устраивают существующие авиатренажеры, заявил журналистам заместитель Главнокомандующего ВВС России генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын.
«Существующие в настоящее время в ВВС России тренажеры, созданные в советский период, нас уже не устраивают. Все, что осталось от Советского Союза, давно выработало свой ресурс.
Старые тренажеры предназначены для отдельной подготовки летчиков и сотрудников наземных структур, и, кроме того, они позволяют отработать 15-20% возможностей самолета. Современные тренажеры способны довести этот показатель до 100-120%. То есть, до закритических пределов. Они предназначены для отработки взаимодействия летчиков и наземных служб.
Тренажеры - это тот путь, когда мы экономим средства не только летчиков, но и наземного персонала. Мы настаиваем, чтобы в перспективе новые образцы вооружения принимались на вооружение не по остаточному принципу учебно-материальной базы, а с опережением»,- сказал генерал-полковник А. Ноговицын.
По словам А. Ноговицына, в России разработано 3-4 новейших авиатренажера, которые представляются в авиачасти и авиационные вузы России. Всего на сегодняшний день изготовлено 156 новейших тренажеров.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=45684

«Треть средств обучения летчиков авиачастей ВВС России нуждается в переоборудовании на современные средства», – заявил журналистам заместитель Главнокомандующего ВВС генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын.
«Потребность в переоснащении или дооснащении авиационных частей ВВС современными техническими средствами обучения составляет в настоящее время около 30%», – сказал он.
«Во фронтовой авиации дела с состоянием обеспечения техническими средствами обстоят лучшим образом – уровень оснащенности современными техническими средствами обучения достигает 90%», – сказал А.Ноговицын.
Также он сообщил, что к концу 2008 года будет выполнена частичная модернизация всех авиационных тренажеров самолетов Су-25, Су-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31, Ту-22М3 и самолета Ил-76.
Он напомнил, что в настоящее время в ВВС России используется тренажеры для 25 типов летательный аппаратов и что большинство тренажеров эксплуатируется более 15 лет и уже фактически выработали свой ресурс.
Однако, генерал-полковник А.Ноговицын отметил, что за счет модернизации существующий тренажерный парк исправлен на 60-70%. «Следует отметить, что еще пять лет назад исправность не превышала 20%», - сказал он. По словам генерала-полковника А.Ноговицына: «Уровень подготовки на старых тренажерах остается низким и не соответствует сегодняшнему дню».
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=45686

----------


## Холостяк

> А "экономист", по-Вашему, это тот, кто экономит?...


 
Как Ленин.... Экономика должна быть экономной!

Конечно, чем круче экономист, тем экономнее... Хотя нет... Можно быть не экономистом и тоже экономить, только это будет по другому называться...
Значит - нет..

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Сегодня, в рамках праздничных мероприятий посвященных 55-летию Липецкого Центра ... состоялось освящение современного истребителя-бомбардировщика СУ-34. ... Самолет получил имя святителя Николай Чудотворца, чей лик на левом борту СУ-34 нарисовали художники Липецкого авиацентра.


 :Biggrin:  Ну просто цирк! 

Благослови самолет наш, дабы не развалился в полете он, ибо на нем (одном) держится вся обороноспособность и показуха наших ВВС. Аминь...  :Frown:

----------


## An-Z

Нда..кино...всеобщая христианизация постигла и 4 ЦБП, печально.. а не будет ли оскорбительно летать (и обслуживать) на крещёном самолёте, мусульманам, иудеям или представителям других конфессий? А не приведи случай, злой язычнег к нему подкрадётся? Снова елей проливать и кадилом махать...
И ещё, интересно, почему "лик" на левом борту? Что за "детская болезнь левизны"? По идее, раз дело Правое, то и "святой" должен быть на правом борту..
А уж почему выбрали именно Чудотворца для увековечивания на борту самолёта и задумываться страшно..
Су-34 - Чудотворец!

----------


## AC

> Как Ленин.... Экономика должна быть экономной!


Это не Ленин, а Брежнев...  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вот интересное мнение по этому поводу в ЖЖ:
http://dimka4all.livejournal.com/30310.html




> Коленоподьемное
> По сообщению газеты "Избранное", в России осваивают "новейший многофункциональный истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-34". По информации той-же статьи, первый серийный Су-34 покрасовался на авиасалоне в Ле Бурже в 1995 году. То-есть "новейший" самолет серийно выпускается с 1995 года, 13 стало-быть лет. Напоминает перманентно "Новый и улучшенный" шампунь "Хеад Анд Шолдерс". Интересно, сколько десятилетий продукт может носить ярлык "Новый"? Ну, не в этом дело. А дело в том, что над названный самолет прошел через процедуру обряда, вероятно совершенного с целью улучшения основной функции самолета - убийства людей. Речь идет о церемонии освящения, проведенной РПЦ. Самолет даже получил имя православного святителя, Николая Чудотворца. Вот это вызывает у меня некоторое непонимание, граничащее с отврашением. В чем смысл обрядов освящения военной техники? Чтобы она не ломалась, не капризничала и с ее помощью можно было-бы совершать более эффективные и более массовые убийства? Или угрожать соседям? Каким образом это сочетается с христиансткой религиозной доктриной? Да и с любой другой религией? Все религии призывают к миру и взаимопониманию. Как можно одновременно заниматься толкованием божественного послания и благославлять машины, созданные для массового уничтожения себе подобных? Не понимаю.
> Еще один момент. Цитирую "Избранное" ...освящение Су-34 состоялось по инициативе Липецкой и Елецкой епархии, авиацентра и общероссийского фонда Святителя Николая Чудотворца. Помимо этой акции, фонд намерен оказать Центру помощь в строительстве часовни на территории аэродрома.
> 
> Означает ли это, что
> 
> А) Летчикам перед полетом необходимо посетить часовню и совершить обряд? ()
> Б) Летчики будут допущены или не допущены к самолету по религиозному принципу?
> 
> ...





> Вертолет Ка-52 "Аллигатор" совершит испытательный полет


http://pda.avia.ru/news/?id=1214205233




> 21 июня, Хабаровск, AVIA.RU - Испытательный полет первого вертолета Ка-52, сборка которого завершается на Арсеньевском заводе "Прогресс", должен состояться 27 июня.
> 
>          Об этом газете "КоммерсантЪ - Хабаровск" сообщил генеральный директор ОАО ААК "Прогресс" Юрий Денисенко, на этой неделе должны завершиться работы по производству опытного вертолета Ка-52 "Аллигатор".
> 
>          В частности, к 1 июля должны быть закончены сборочные работы, отработаны задачи в испытательном цехе и проведен комплекс наземных испытаний на летно-испытательной станции. На 27 июня запланирован испытательный полет нового вертолета. Для предприятия это большое событие. Это первая машина из опытной партии, дальше мы будем выходить на серийное производство Ка-52 в рамках государственного оборонного заказа. Кроме того, в тот же день на предприятии пройдет очередное собрание акционеров,- сообщил г-н Денисенко.

----------


## AC

Шаманов *о текущем состоянии боевой подготовки и обучения*:

"...Выполнение планов воздушно-десантной подготовки в Сухопутных войсках составило только 36,5%. Среди причин можно назвать неисправность авиатехники; неготовность экипажей; запреты полетов в дни, заявленные для обеспечения мероприятий подготовки войск; отсутствие ГСМ на аэродромах в планируемый период; неблагоприятные метеоусловия...
...[В ВВС] имел место отрыв от занятий по "объективным причинам" (большая загруженность, высокая интенсивность летной работы, суточные наряды, обеспечение полетов и жизнедеятельности частей, работы по ремонту и обслуживанию техники, командировки)...
...В некоторых частях еще слабо укомплектована учебная материально-техническая база, ощущается недостаток методической и учебной литературы, наглядных пособий.
Дает себя знать и нехватка запасных частей, материалов на обслуживание ВВТ. Что вызывает преждевременный выход техники из строя, в первую очередь автомобильной, которая составляет основу мобильности комплексов ПВО. Например, в 2008 году истекает установленный срок эксплуатации ЗРК в учебных центрах боевого применения. А недостаточное выделение ГСМ в наземных войсках (ЗРВ, РТВ) практически сказывается на ритмичности проведения маршевой подготовки, тактических мероприятий (ТУ, ТСУ). Они выполняются в местах постоянной дислокации, как правило, в форме КШУ...
...Проблемным вопросом остается модернизация и авиационных тренажеров, выполненных на базе аналоговых вычислительных систем (Су-24, Ту-134, Ту-154). Затраты на их модернизацию сравнимы со стоимостью изготовления новых тренажеров. В рамках выделения финансовых средств по Государственной программе вооружения эта проблема решается частично (на 2008 г. выделено 32,0 млн. руб. - 4,4% от потребности)...
...Общий налет составил 85 127 часов, что составляет 68% от полугодового плана. Прирост по сравнению с зимним периодом 2007 года - 30%. Продолжена подготовка летного состава и на квалификационные категории. В зимнем периоде обучения 2008 года подготовлено на 16% больше летчиков, чем в зимнем периоде 2007 года. А штурманов - на 61%. Соответственно возросло и количество боеготовых экипажей.
Хотя, повторю, при наличии тренажеров эти показатели могли быть еще выше...
...Низкая обеспеченность воздушными мишенями. Что негативно влияет на организацию и проведение тактических учений с боевой стрельбой. Так, минимальная потребность в воздушных мишенях по показателям ГПВ-2015 обеспечивается только на 43%...".

Целиком, оценка по всем видам ВС -- здесь:
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...icles.names_01

----------


## AC

*Первый новый Ка-52 "подпрыгнул"*  :Smile:  :
ОАО "Арсеньевская авиационная компания "Прогресс" им. Н.И. Сазыкина" в рамках плановых опытно-конструкторских работ провела первый подъем боевого вертолета Ка-52 "Аллигатор". Как говорится в сообщении компании, испытания признаны успешными по всем исследуемым параметрам.
На подъеме присутствовали гендиректор ОАО "Вертолеты России" Андрей Шибитов, первый замгендиректора холдинга Игорь Пшеничный, представители фирмы-разработчика КБ "Камова". Вертолет передан КБ "Камова" для завершения опытно-конструкторских работ.
По словам А.Шибитова, "это знаковое событие для российского вертолетостроения. Ка-52 имеет приоритетное значение в модельном ряду вертолетостроительного холдинга "Вертолеты России" как машина, предназначенная для нужд Минобороны РФ. Организации серийного производства боевого вертолета Ми-28Н и успешная реализация программы по Ка-52 свидетельствует о том внимании, которое государство в целом и Минобороны в частности уделяют развитию военного вертолетостроения".
Гендиректор Арсеньевской авиакомпании Юрий Денисенко подчеркнул, что предприятие начнет серийное производство вертолетов Ка-52 уже в 2008 году. Официальный подъем первого серийного вертолета Ка-52 планируется осуществить после завершения опытно-конструкторских работ в сентябре текущего года в Арсеньеве.
http://www.akm.ru/rus/news/2008/june/27/ns_2379830.htm

*Минобороны закупает первые шесть "Ансатов-У":*
Казанский вертолетный завод заключил соглашение с Министерством обороны России на поставку шести учебных легких многоцелевых вертолетов "Ансат-У", сообщил генеральный директор предприятия Вадим Лигай. 
Вертолет, способный перевозить десять человек, не считая двух членов экипажа, оснащен двумя ГТД "Пратт-Уитни-Канада" PW-207К и имеет взлетную массу 3,3 тонны. 
"Ансат-У" прошел предварительные испытания, в 2009 г. намечено завершить его государственные испытания.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1214552715

*Первый полет с "Жук-АЕ" с АФАР:*
МОСКВА, 27 июня. (АРМС-ТАСС). Корпорация "Фазотрон-НИИР" вышла на третий, заключительный этап испытаний радара "Жук-АЕ" с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР), сообщил корр. АРМС- ТАСС генеральный директор корпорации "Фазотрон-НИИР" Юрий Гуськов. 
По его словам, в рамках третьего этапа первые летные испытания локатора состоялись 25 июня на прототипе самолета МиГ-35. Аппаратура радара "Жук-АЕ" с АФАР, согласно предварительным данным, работа в штатном режиме. Полученные результаты обрабатываются, на что потребуется несколько дней, после чего полеты продолжатся. 
"Первый полет - это этапное событие, знаменующее собой начало полномасштабных летных испытаний локатора", - подчеркнул Ю.Гуськов. 
В ходе заключительного третьего этапа испытаний будут проведены исследования и апробация как отдельных систем, так и всего локатора в целом. 
"В ходе третьего этапа испытаний мы рассчитываем подтвердить заявленные характеристики всего локатора. При этом особое внимание будет уделено надежности и стабильности характеристик", - подчеркнул Ю.Гуськов. 
Третий этап испытаний ориентировочно продлится три месяца. За это время планируется выполнить не менее 25-30 полетов. Для оперативности решения возникающих вопросов на этап летных испытаний представлено два опытных комплекта радара "Жук-АЕ" с АФАР. 
Как отметил Ю.Гуськов, "в ходе проектирования и разработки нового локатора была проделана очень кропотливая работа, поскольку это нетрадиционная технология для России. На каждом этапе приходилось осваивать новые технологии, новые элементы. В процессе этих работ мы сделали много нового, что до настоящего времени в России не проектировалось и не производилось. При этом новый радар по технологическому уровню не уступает лучшим западным аналогам". 
БРЛС "Жук-АЕ" с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР) предназначен для установки на самолет МиГ-35, участвующий в индийском тендере. Установка АФАР резко поднимает характеристики и боевые возможности самолета. К примеру, дальность действия радара "Жук-АЕ" с АФАР на серийном МиГ-35 составит не менее 250-300 км. 
В установке радара "Жук-АЕ" с АФАР заинтересованы и российские ВВС. Речь идет о модернизации находящихся в эксплуатации ВВС самолетов МиГ- 29, на которых установлены локаторы "Жук" ранних модификаций. 
"Жук-АЕ" предполагается использовать и на других самолетах, морских и наземных системах. В частности, рассматривается вопрос о возможном использовании технологий АФАР в системах ПВО концерна ПВО "Алмаз- Антей". ВМФ России также интересуется технологиями АФАР для оборудования корабельных самолетов и вертолетов новыми локаторами. Кроме того, еще одной перспективной нишей может стать оснащение боевых кораблей локаторами с АФАР. 
В целом, отметил Ю.Гуськов, "предприятие имеет солидный портфель заказов, а в связи с вышеперечисленными "товарными" нишами в перспективе прогнозируется его существенный рост". 
Как подчеркнул Ю.Гуськов, "за первым образцом нового локатора появятся его модификации. В этой связи под выпуск новых систем перестраиваются предприятия, которые участвуют в производственной кооперации по элементной базе для нового радара".

*Первый полет МиГ-АТ с РД-1700:*
Жуковский, 27 июня 2008 года. Учебно-тренировочный самолет МиГ-АТ 27 июня 2008 г. выполнил первый полет с новым турбореактивным двигателем РД-1700. Самолет поднял в небо летчик-испытатель РСК "МиГ", Герой России Олег Антонович. 
Испытания двигателя РД-1700 проходят на самолете МиГ-АТ с бортовым номером 821. Его силовая установка помимо РД-1700 включает двигатель «Ларзак». Ранее МиГ-АТ прошел цикл испытаний с двумя двигателями «Ларзак».
В ходе 35-минутного полета, проходившего на высоте до 3000 м, работа силовой установки была проверена на различных режимах. По словам Олега Антоновича, двигатель РД-1700 работал без замечаний.
РД-1700 разработан Тушинским машиностроительным конструкторским бюро (ТМКБ) «Союз». Постройка и стендовые испытания двигателя осуществлены на Московском машиностроительном предприятии (ММП) им. Чернышева. Программу создания двигателя РД-1700 совместно финансируют ТМКБ «Союз» и ММП им. Чернышева.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ка-52 имеет приоритетное значение в модельном ряду вертолетостроительного холдинга "Вертолеты России" как машина, предназначенная для нужд Минобороны РФ. Организации серийного производства боевого вертолета Ми-28Н и успешная реализация программы по Ка-52 свидетельствует о том внимании, которое государство в целом и Минобороны в частности уделяют развитию военного вертолетостроения"...


<Меховой зверек>! И сколько же они их выпустили?  :Mad:

----------


## AC

> <Меховой зверек>! И сколько же они их выпустили?


Пока одын...  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Пока одын...


Дык и я про что! Но тут я в целом выразился-и про Ми, и про Ка. Это не внимание, а откуп. Что-то вроде "ну че ноете-нате вам пару машин, только отстаньте..."  :Frown:

----------


## AC

*Даешь боевое братство военных летчиков и  инспекторов ГИБДД!*  :Biggrin: 
"На военном аэродроме «Большой» авиабазы Краснознаменного Дальневосточного объединения Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны состоялась практическая познавательная встреча военных летчиков транспортной авиации и сотрудников краевой государственной инспекции безопасности дорожного движения.
«В эти дни в объединении ВВС и ПВО проходит месячник безопасности дорожного движения. И начинаем мы его проведение с декады безопасности дорожного движения, - говорит заместитель командующего объединением ВВС и ПВО генерал-майор Валерий Сосницкий,- именно здесь, на учебной и материальной технической базе этой воинской части».
Сначала был организован смотр военной автомобильной техники, а также и индивидуальных транспортных средств не только военных летчиков, но и всех военнослужащих и гражданского персонала. Проводили смотр сотрудники краевой автоинспекции.
Потом участники выполняли нормативы практического вождения, и сдавали зачеты по правилам дорожного движения.
В завершении встречи были показаны фрагменты из фильма о дорожных транспортных происшествиях...".
http://www.oborona.ru/tnews/?id=3027903
И чего только не происходит в наших ВВС!...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> Прямо ЗамГлавкома у нас а экономист!!!...


*"Экономист" пошел на повышение -- на замНГШ...*  :Smile: 
Заместителем начальника Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил РФ - председателем Военно-научного комитета Генерального штаба ВС РФ назначен генерал-полковник Анатолий НОГОВИЦЫН. Он сменил на этом посту генерал-полковника Александра Скворцова, выслужившего установленные сроки службы.
     Ноговицын Анатолий Алексеевич родился 29 апреля 1952 года в селе Бородулиха Семипалатинской области. В 1973 году окончил Армавирское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков, в 1980 году - Военную командную академию ПВО им. Жукова, в 1994 году - Военную академию Генерального штаба ВС РФ. Проходил службу в должностях летчика, командира корабля, командира авиационного отряда, заместителя авиационной эскадрильи, командира эскадрильи, заместителя командира полка по летной подготовке, командира полка, начальника авиации корпуса ПВО, замкомандира корпуса, командира корпуса, замкомандующего отдельной армией ПВО, начштаба армии ВВС и ПВО и командующего армией ВВС и ПВО. С января 2002 года - заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС.
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/07/04_07/1_02.html

----------


## Холостяк

> *"Экономист" пошел на повышение -- на замНГШ...* 
> Заместителем начальника Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил РФ - председателем Военно-научного комитета Генерального штаба ВС РФ назначен генерал-полковник Анатолий НОГОВИЦЫН. http://www.redstar.ru/2008/07/04_07/1_02.html


Да.. Это точно - рванул!!!
И любопытно так... Сразу в науку и на такую должность... Понятно, что там летал и все такое... Но только вот хоть какую-нибудь научную степень имеет??? Надо ведь хоть представление иметь! Видимо у нас как всегда назначили...., кадровая политика не меняется... Мля...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Испытания нового российского истребителя Су-35 проходят успешно


http://legion.wplus.net/news/newsu.shtml#LAST




> Су-35 превосходит по своим характеристикам истребители ведущих мировых производителей - Mirage, Gripen, Hornet и др., а также стоящие на вооружении ВВС России Су-27 и Су-30 (). Это мнение высказал в интервью "Военно-промышленному обозрению" летчик-испытатель Сергей Богдан после проведения серии полетов на этом новейшем боевом самолете компании "Сухой", первый из которых состоялся 19 февраля этого года. Машина показала высокую устойчивость управляемость и маневренность. Хорошо работает силовая установка. Перечисляя достоинства истребителя, пилот отметил увеличенный почти на 20% запас топлива во внутренних емкостях, что позволяет, по предварительным оценкам, увеличить дальность полетов до 4,5 тысяч километров, а также работу бортового компьютера. Самолет воспринимается как очень комфортный: "мягкий", в тоже время очень послушный, с прекрасными переходными характеристиками, энергичный при маневре, отмечает Сергей Богдан и называет создание Су-35 серьезным прорывом в области военного авиастроения.
> 
> Одним из важных аргументов в пользу закупок нового истребителя ВВС России летчик считает повышенную безопасность выполнения полетов за счет использования управляемого вектора тяги. Увеличенная тяговооруженность улучшает характеристики разгона. Благодаря этому пилоту легче уйти от противника или сократить до него расстояние. К этому следует добавить увеличенную дальность полета, а также то обстоятельство, что бортовая радиолокационная станция обнаруживает и захватывает цели на большей дальности, позволяя поражать противника на дальних рубежах.
> 
> По мнению Сергей Богдана, с точки зрения пилотирования у строевых летчиков не возникнет серьезных проблем при переучивании на Су-35, однако установленная на нем современная компьютерная система потребует от них получения дополнительных знаний и навыков.
> 
> Государственной программой вооружения до 2015 г., отмечает "Военно-промышленный курьер", предусматриваются закупки новых типов боевых самолетов для ВВС России. Су-35 - самая современная модель истребителей. Важность программы настолько высока, что уже на следующий день после первого вылета самолет осмотрели Владимир Путин и Дмитрий Медведев. Су-35 призван укрепить лидирующие позиции России в области боевых авиационных комплексов. Они были завоеваны предыдущими моделями "Сухого" - истребителем-перехватчиком Су-27 и многоцелевым Су-30МК. В условиях растущей конкуренции со стороны новейших западных разработок, завоеванные позиции надо удерживать, своевременно предлагая рынку новые разработки. Таким предложением является Су-35, заключает газета.
> Источник: АХК "Сухой", 02.07.2008


Так что там насчет ПАК ФА?..  :Rolleyes: 





> Для российской армии разработают самолеты специального назначения


http://legion.wplus.net/news/6th.shtml#LAST




> Разрабатываемая в России Программа вооружений на период до 2020 года будет предусматривать создание новых самолетов специального назначения, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" член правления Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Виктор Ливанов.
> 
> "Авиакомплекс имени Ильюшина совместно с Минобороны России рассматривают в перспективе возможность создания на базе самолета Ил-96-400Т топливозаправщика для российских ВВС", - сообщил В. Ливанов.
> 
> По его словам, Ил-96-400Т имеет большие возможности по созданию на его базе различных модификаций, в том числе топливозаправщика, а также воздушного пункта управления.
> 
> В. Ливанов отметил, что для начала работ по самолетам специального применения на базе Ил-96-400Т необходимы соответствующие решения.
> 
> "Таким документом должна стать новая Программа вооружений России на период до 2020 года", - сказал он.
> Источник: INTERFAX.RU, 06.07.2008

----------


## Snake

В продолжение...



> Новый Су-35 в первом полете
> 07.07.2008 13:22 | © Вести.Ru
> 
> В небе над Жуковским состоялся демонстрационный полет нового отечественного истребителя марки Су-35. За полетом, продолжавшимся 12 минут, наблюдали представители Минобороны РФ, дипломаты и журналисты. 
> 
> Истребитель, управляемый летчиком-испытателем Сергеем Богданом, взял разбег в 12:00 по московскому времени и осуществил посадку в 12:12 на взлетно-посадочную полосу летно-испытательного института им.М.Громова. В ходе полета были выполнены сложные фигуры высшего пилотажа, которые на данном этапе летных испытаний новой боевой машины обычно не выполняются. 
> 
> Во время испытаний Су-35 впервые вышел на сверхзвуковой полет без включения двигателей на режим работы форсажа (на предельный режим мощности). "Обеспечение сверхзвукового полета самолета, не переводя двигатели в режим работы форсажа, является одним из важнейших требований для боевых машин пятого поколения", - заявил по завершении сегодняшнего первого этапа летных испытаний летчик-испытатель ОКБ "Сухой" Сергей Богдан. 
> 
> ...

----------


## [RUS] MK

Новость с телеканала Звезда:

http://zvezdanews.ru/nocomments/2008...y-legendarnogo




> День открытых дверей и день открытого неба на военном аэродроме в Волгоградской области. Девяностолетний юбилей отмечает один из старейших авиационных полков России – первый Гвардейский бомбардировочный.


Видимо, речь идет о Лебяжьем. 

Обязательно посмотрите этот видеоролик-не пожалеете! Просто надо видеть, что говорит Михаил Кучерявый, командующий 5 армией ВВС и ПВО. Я просто офигел... Оказывается, у нас есть самолет 5 поколения и его уже продемонстрировали! Видимо, я что-то пропустил...))

----------


## Snake

> Новость с телеканала Звезда:
> 
> http://zvezdanews.ru/nocomments/2008...y-legendarnogo
> Обязательно посмотрите этот видеоролик-не пожалеете! Просто надо видеть, что говорит Михаил Кучерявый, командующий 5 армией ВВС и ПВО. Я просто офигел... Оказывается, у нас есть самолет 5 поколения и его уже продемонстрировали! Видимо, я что-то пропустил...))


Конечно есть, вот тут ещё по 5му поколению:  :Biggrin: 

http://zvezdanews.ru/nocomments/2007...rileteli-vo-vl

----------


## AC

Ой!... А когда это у нас Харчевский успел получить генерал-лейтенанта???  :Smile: 
"...*Генерал-лейтенант Александр Харчевский*, начальник Липецкого авиацентра, был награжден орденом «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/07/12_07/n.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Ой!... А когда это у нас Харчевский успел получить генерал-лейтенанта??? 
> "...*Генерал-лейтенант Александр Харчевский*, начальник Липецкого авиацентра, был награжден орденом «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени...".


Да... Посмотрел по новостям на сайте МО РФ... Главное прикол..., типа 8 июня награждали был г-лейтенантом, а потом 9 уже г-майор... Явно накладочка вышла...
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=46926
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=46973

И изменений нет...
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/1636...76/index.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

*Российские самолеты не полетели в Фарнборо.*

http://www.akado.com/business/2008/07/14/farn/

*Российская армия существенно обновит парк самолётов.*

С 2011 года существенно увеличатся поставки боевых самолётов для Вооружённых сил России. Об этом в ходе авиасалона в английском Фарнборо заявил глава холдинга «Сухой» Михаил Погосян.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1880571/

*ВВС России планируют сформировать 2-3 полка Су-35 и 2 полка Су-34.*

**

ВВС России планируют сформировать 2-3 полка многофункциональных истребителей, сообщил главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 
"Су-35 обладает новыми боевыми возможностями, которые в разы превосходят потенциал его предшественника - Су-27. В ближайшее время об этом будет доложено министру обороны", - подчеркнул Александр Зелин. 
ВВС РФ также вскоре планируют заключить пятилетний контракт на закупку истребителей-бомбардировщиков. По словам Александра Зелина, этими машинами планируется вооружить два авиаполка. 
Главком ВВС РФ заявил, что первый российский самолет пятого поколения должен подняться в воздух в 2009 г. До принятия на вооружение перспективного авиационного комплекса пятого поколения ВВС России будут наращивать свой потенциал за счет самолетов Су- 35. Первый опытный образец этой машины был продемонстрирован 7 июля в ЛИИ им.Громова и получил высокую оценку главкома ВВС РФ.

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=56924&cid=44

----------


## [RUS] MK

[QUOTE=Холостяк;30455]

*Российская армия существенно обновит парк самолётов.*

 До принятия на вооружение перспективного авиационного комплекса пятого поколения ВВС России будут наращивать свой потенциал за счет самолетов Су- 35. 

58 машин-охрененно нарастят! Нет слов!  :Mad: 

А по поводу Су-34. Разве его еще только планируют закупить?

----------


## Холостяк

[quote='[RUS] MK;30473']


> *Российская армия существенно обновит парк самолётов.*
> 
> До принятия на вооружение перспективного авиационного комплекса пятого поколения ВВС России будут наращивать свой потенциал за счет самолетов Су- 35. 
> 
> 58 машин-охрененно нарастят! Нет слов! 
> 
> А по поводу Су-34. Разве его еще только планируют закупить?


С сорказмом - согласен... Такое впечатление, что - или те кто такие заявления делают просто обкурились или считают всех россиян за полных кретинов... 
В 2006 два Су-34 только собрали... В 2007 - НИ ОДНОГО!!! Уже этот год за вторую половину перевалил и опять - НИ ОДНОГО!!! А, млин, шумели что ежегодно в год будем получать....... Да так же будет и с Су-35... Уже и дураку понятно, что российская авиационная промышленность просто умерла...

----------


## [RUS] MK

[QUOTE=Холостяк;30477]
Уже и дураку понятно, что российская авиационная промышленность просто умерла...

 Она не умерла-ее убили!  :Mad: 




> «Сухой» пообещал вооружить Россию боевыми беспилотниками


http://legion.wplus.net/news/pchela.shtml#LAST




> Генеральный директор компании «Сухой» Михаил Погосян на авиасалоне в Фарнборо пообещал, что шестое поколение российской боевой авиации будет беспилотным.
> 
> По его словам, «переход на беспилотную технику – это предмет переговоров разработчика и заказчика. При этом, прежде всего, необходимо определиться с тем, кто будет в перспективе управлять беспилотной авиацией – будет ли это вид ВВС или что-то другое».
> 
> По мнению М. Погосяна, «эту задачу необходимо решать уже сейчас и вырабатывать соответствующие требования по формированию новой идеологии ведения боевых действий». «Чем раньше мы начнем ее формировать, тем больше будет шансов на то, что мы получим приемлемый результат, поскольку принятая идеология во многом определяет технологические направления развития беспилотной авиации», – заключил гендиректор.
> 
> Напомним, что сейчас на вооружении Российской армии состоит единственный отечественный комплекс с дистанционно-пилотируемым летательным аппаратом (ДПЛА) – дивизионный «Строй-П» с аппаратом «Пчела-1Т» в варианте телевизионного наблюдателя поля боя. Комплекс получил широкую известность в результате применения в боевых действиях на Северном Кавказе (и в первую, и во вторую чеченские кампании). По имеющимся сведениям, «Строй-П» показал себя там неплохо, поставляя войскам ценную и своевременную разведывательную информацию. Впрочем, сейчас эти системы уже являются «почетными пенсионерами», значительно уступающими современным зарубежным системам.
> 
> Настоящей сенсацией последнего года стала информация о разработке российской самолетостроительной корпорацией «МиГ» проекта боевого беспилотного летательного аппарата «Скат». Однако пока это инициативная разработка компании, еще не получившая достойного государственного финансирования. Главком ВВС Александр Зелин ранее говорил о грандиозных планах по оснащению отечественных ВС беспилотниками после 2015 года.
> Источник: Новый Регион, 15.07.2008


Поживем-увидим...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Генеральный директор компании «Сухой» Михаил Погосян на авиасалоне в Фарнборо пообещал, что шестое поколение российской боевой авиации будет беспилотным.


Да, Михайлов просто наивный ребенок по сравнению с Погосяном. Еще с т.н. пятым поколением идет *одна болтовня*, что, впрочем, стало любимым занятием начальников всех видов. А уже обещают *шестое!* Просто обалдеть!



> Однако пока это инициативная разработка компании, еще не получившая достойного государственного финансирования


Ну, теперь-то с МИГом и с его будущим  все окончательно ясно. А разговоров-то было!



> Зелин ранее говорил о грандиозных планах по оснащению отечественных ВС беспилотниками после 2015 года.


"Я планов наших люблю громадьё, размахов шаги саженьи..." Чем дальше срок, тем масштабнее обещания.
Поразительно, что то, что *сделают в этом году*-не скажет никто, но, что будет через 8-10 лет прекрасно знают все начальники! Ну, нет аналогов в мире!

----------


## Вовчек

Когда, очередную программу вооружений принимали, то прямо говорили что 2007 и 2008 годы будут в ней основными по финансированию.
Но очередной раз и эта программа фактически провалилась.
Ждем очередную ее редакцию, но уже до 2020 года.
А в планах на будущее,  фантазировать можно до бесконечности.

----------


## juky-puky

- Вообще-то в слаборазвитых странах с гнилой демократией в подобных случаях, когда несмотря на нормально выделенные средства некая стратегическая оборонная программа проваливается, там собираются комиссии Конгресса и начинают разбираться: почему программа провалена? Куда ушли деньги? Правильно ли (рационально ли) они потрачены? 
А потом, в зависимости от результатов расследования, дело может быть просто передано в суд. И всё это освещается разнообразными СМИ. 
В российских же условиях "информационной безопасности" полная тишина! Просто выходит  на авансцену другой чиновник, взамен ушедшего в отставку/на пенсию и объявляет о новых, и новых, и новых сроках...  :Rolleyes: 
И так - много лет подряд.
Потому, что власть _монопольна_.

----------


## Холостяк

*Фидель Кастро подал голос в пользу размещения самолетов РФ на Кубе.*

Куба не должна ни давать объяснений, ни извиняться перед Вашингтоном в связи с возможным размещением на острове российских стратегических бомбардировщиков. С таким заявлением выступил бывший кубинский лидер Фидель Кастро.

Ранее на этой неделе информированный военно-дипломатический источник в Москве заявил о том, что российские стратегические бомбардировщики могут использовать аэродром на Кубе для дозаправки во время полетов на воздушное патрулирование в Атлантике.



http://news.mail.ru/politics/1901255

----------


## AC

> *Фидель Кастро подал голос в пользу размещения самолетов РФ на Кубе.*
> Куба не должна ни давать объяснений, ни извиняться перед Вашингтоном в связи с возможным размещением на острове российских стратегических бомбардировщиков. С таким заявлением выступил бывший кубинский лидер Фидель Кастро.


Кастро никогда ничего никому не должен, а Москве потом за него все расхлебывать...
А насчет бомбардировщиков на Кубе -- это фуфло какое-то...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*Минобороны РФ: посадки ДА на Кубе -- "блеф чистой воды" и провокация...*
МОСКВА, 24 июл - РИА Новости. Российские стратегические ракетоносцы не совершали никаких посадок на аэродромах Кубы и других государств Латинской Америки, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг высокопоставленный источник в Минобороны России.
"Российские стратегические бомбардировщики не совершали в последнее время посадок на аэродромах Кубы и других государств Латинской Америки. Сообщения ряда СМИ на эту тему являются информационной "уткой", - сказал источник агентства.
Накануне некоторые российские СМИ сообщили, что российские стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС якобы взлетали и садились на Кубе, а также знакомились с инфраструктурой новых аэродромов базирования в государствах Латинской Америки и Африки.
По мнению собеседника РИА Новости, подобные сообщения имеют явную провокационную направленность.
"Это блеф чистой воды", - заявил источник в Минобороны.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...114807436.html

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=AC;30716]*Минобороны РФ: посадки ДА на Кубе -- "блеф чистой воды" и провокация...*
Блеф вообще-то больше подходит для карточной игры,а не для политики.В  начале 90-х РФ утратила базы на Кубе и Вьетнаме и дело далеко не в тугриках которые платили за базы( в принципе это были "Крекинг-доллары" в большенстве случаев).К сожалению обнаружить субмарину с ЯО на борту из космоса можно тогда, когда она находится в базе на приколе.Посмотрите на глобус ниже экватора.И что мы там видим...А у самолета,пусть даже это Ту-142 имеются такие параметры как ресерс планера и двигателя...Информация для размышления

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/07/24/strategy/

"Министерство обороны России подтвердило планы по переброске дальней авиации к берегам Америки. Как сообщают 24 июля "Известия", экипажи российских стратегических ракетоносцев-бомбардировщиков уже провели рекогносцировку на Кубе, отработав посадку и взлет, а также ознакомившись с инфраструктурой новых аэродромов базирования. 

По данным источников издания в Минобороны РФ, полеты на остров Свободы пока выполнялись *на военно-транспортных самолетах.* При этом подчеркивается, что стратегические ракетоносцы-бомбардировщики могут быть переброшены в любой момент не только на кубинские, но также и на венесуэльские и алжирские аэродромы." 

Причём тут это "блеф, не блеф"... чем есть, тем и отвечаем. А то повадились красные линии рисовать кому ни попадя... пиндосы  :Tongue:

----------


## AC

> *Минобороны РФ: посадки ДА на Кубе -- "блеф чистой воды" и провокация...*
> Блеф вообще-то больше подходит для карточной игры, а не для политики. В  начале 90-х РФ утратила базы на Кубе и Вьетнаме и дело далеко не в тугриках которые платили за базы (в принципе это были "Крекинг-доллары" в большенстве случаев). К сожалению обнаружить субмарину с ЯО на борту из космоса можно тогда, когда она находится в базе на приколе. Посмотрите на глобус ниже экватора. И что мы там видим... А у самолета,пусть даже это Ту-142 имеются такие параметры как ресерс планера и двигателя... Информация для размышления


Хм-м-м... Извините, не очень понял, в какую сторону размышлять?...
А в политике блеф столь же распространен как и в картах. Хотя, в данном случае, речь идет вообще о журналистском блефе, как я понимаю...

----------


## AC

> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/07/24/strategy/
> "Министерство обороны России подтвердило планы по переброске дальней авиации к берегам Америки. Как сообщают 24 июля "Известия", экипажи российских стратегических ракетоносцев-бомбардировщиков уже провели рекогносцировку на Кубе, отработав посадку и взлет, а также ознакомившись с инфраструктурой новых аэродромов базирования. 
> По данным источников издания в Минобороны РФ, полеты на остров Свободы пока выполнялись *на военно-транспортных самолетах.* При этом подчеркивается, что стратегические ракетоносцы-бомбардировщики могут быть переброшены в любой момент не только на кубинские, но также и на венесуэльские и алжирские аэродромы".


Так именно эту статью в "Известиях" сегодня в Минобороны блефом и назвали...  :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

Хе... Поживем - увидим...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Так именно эту статью в "Известиях" сегодня в Минобороны блефом и назвали...


Вы сегодня такой же внимательный, как и Жука-Пука :))). Обратите внимание на выделенный в моём сообщении шрифт :). Блефом назвали не статью, а факт посадки именно _бомбардировщиков_. А в статье черным по белому написано, что облёт потенциальных баз выполнялся на самолётах ВТА, и этого никто не опроверг :).

----------


## AC

> Вы сегодня такой же внимательный, как и Жука-Пука :))). Обратите внимание на выделенный в моём сообщении шрифт :). Блефом назвали не статью, а факт посадки именно _бомбардировщиков_. А в статье черным по белому написано, что облёт потенциальных баз выполнялся на самолётах ВТА, и этого никто не опроверг :).


В статье написан бред редкостный...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> В статье написан бред редкостный...


Аргументируйте.

----------


## Холостяк

Но амеры реально обосрались!!!!
Специально почитал об этом их англоязычные статьи в Интеренете...

_«Как военный человек я настойчиво советовал бы убедить русских не добиваться этого. Мы должны проявить твердость и ясно дать понять, что подобный шаг означает переход через определенный порог», - гремел с сенатской трибуны командующий Главного штаба военно-воздушных сил США генерал Нортон Шварц._ 
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5...leuli9-iVrox9w




Молодец Фидель!!!


«Рауль правильно сделал, сохранив достойное молчание в связи с публикацией 21 июля в российской газете «Известия» статьи, в которой говорится о возможном размещении баз для российских стратегических бомбардировщиков в нашей стране. Эта информация основывается на гипотезе, выработанной в России по поводу американского упрямства в реализации идеи установить радары и пусковые установки ядерного щита в непосредственной близости от границ этой великой державы», - пишет команданте. 
Самим Соединенным Штатам Кастро посоветовал следить за языком, раскритиковав в пух и прах заявление генерала Шварца в адрес России. «Такого рода заявления являются проявлением стратегии Макиавелли американской империи по отношению к Кубе. Во времена геноцида нам с необходимы стальные нервы, и у Кубы они есть», - заключил Кастро. 




Это с "Известий" статья:
http://www.izvestia.ru/armia2/article3118597/

Это с "Ленты":
http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2008/07/24/bombers/

----------


## MADMAX

Военно-воздушные силы Северного флота в четверг осуществили очередной этап полетов в дальней морской зоне над Баренцевым и Норвежским морями. Об этом рассказал представитель Северного флота.

По его словам, в соответствии с годовым планом боевой подготовки полеты выполнялись над акваторией Баренцева и Hорвежского морей противолодочными самолетами Ту-142мк и Ил-38.

«Все поставленные перед экипажами самолетов задачи решены успешно с высокими показателями. Проведенные в ходе полетов испытания новых образцов бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования и комплексов управления оружием показали их высокую эффективность», — сказал он.

По данным службы информации, вблизи территориальных вод иностранных государств самолеты ВВС Северного флота сопровождала авиация HАТО. Инцидентов при этом не возникло. Все полеты военной авиации Северного флота в дальней морской зоне были проведены в строгом соответствии с международными договорами и соглашениями России с зарубежными странами.

«Полеты дальней авиации ВМФ России в районе архипелага Шпицберген и над прилежащей к нему морской зоной свидетельствуют о возросшем значении, придаваемом Российской Федерацией арктическим пространствам и безопасности морских путей на них, освоению российской части богатейшего арктического континентального шельфа, а также о готовности нашей страны отстаивать свои национальные интересы и суверенные права в северном регионе», — подчеркнул представитель флота. 

«Экипажи самолетов состояли в основном из молодых летчиков, только начавших служить в авиации Северного флота», — заключил он.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1902427/

----------


## AC

> Аргументируйте.


Аргументирую: Минобороны РФ категорически опровергло сами намерения (как таковые) разместить самолеты -- от начала и до конца.

МОСКВА, 24 июл - РИА Новости. Дезинформация о намерении Москвы размещать стратегические бомбардировщики на Кубе была инициирована определенными кругами в тех странах, которые сами разворачивают военные базы и объекты вокруг России, заявил РИА Новости врио начальника Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ Ильшат Байчурин.
В понедельник газета "Известия" со ссылкой на неназванный высокопоставленный источник сообщила о возможном возвращении российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160 и Ту-95МС на Кубу в качестве ответа на создание американской ПРО в Европе.
"Мы оцениваем подобного рода сообщения анонимных источников как дезинформацию и очередную информационную "утку", - сказал Байчурин.
По его словам, министерство обороны сожалеет, что некоторые уважаемые российские СМИ по непонятным причинам подхватили эти недостоверные данные.
"Россия, в силу своей миролюбивой политики, военных баз у границ других государств не создает", - сказал представитель Минобороны.

Я этот вопрос "вентилировал" еще в понедельник (после той самой первой статьи) -- констатирую: вопрос о Кубе вообще никем не ставился...

----------


## Artem2

> МОСКВА, 24 июл - РИА Новости. "Россия, в силу своей миролюбивой политики, военных баз у границ других государств не создает", - сказал представитель Минобороны.


Ну и очень неумно. Правда, СССР заявлял всегда то же самое  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Сдеатся мне, что всю эту бодягу само МО и затеяло. Оно начало, оно и опровергло. Просто для того чтобы прогнать волну и посмотреть, какая у кого будет реакция. Прием далеко не новый.А вообще переться а Кубу, обустраивать там аэродром для стратегов, дело, на мой взгляд, сколь дорогое, столь же и бессмысленное. Штатников вряд ли сильно напугаем, а проблем хватим немало.

----------


## Холостяк

В течение последней недели новость о возможном размещении самолетов ВВС РФ на Кубе вызвала чрезмерный резонанс в зарубежных и отечественных СМИ. Некоторые называют эти сообщения очередной информационной кампанией Кремля, другие усматривают в них здравый смысл - Россия вполне могла бы использовать базы Кубы, Венесуэлы и Алжира в качестве "аэродромов подскока" для своей стратегической авиации. Чем же на самом деле Россия готова отвечать на расширение ПРО США и что Пентагон может противопоставить возросшим амбициям Москвы?

http://lenta.ru/articles/2008/07/25/strategic/

----------


## AC

> ...А вообще переться а Кубу, обустраивать там аэродром для стратегов, дело, на мой взгляд, сколь дорогое, столь же и бессмысленное. Штатников вряд ли сильно напугаем, а проблем хватим немало.


Абсолютно согласен...  :Cool:

----------


## alexvolf

> Абсолютно согласен...


Уважаемый АС
Возник вопрос-3-я  и 16-я ВА США что перестала существовать ???Или оставили аэродромы базирования как наши (где перечислять не буду-общеизвестно,даже то кто теперь совершает посадку и взлетает с бывших наших добротных ВПП).Наличие РЛС ПРО(  очень сомнительно что ПРО) с непонятными УРС лично Вас  не тревожат ?Почему тогда президент и МИД РФ беспокоятся.Предложили-бы свой ответный план действий.На острове Свободы (кубинцы кстати много лет жили при марионеточном амеровском правительстве вплоть до 1959г и капитализм хорошо знают) были наши ВПП и Тушки челночно летали между Союзом-
(Вологда 18) ,Кубой и Анголой и штатники уважали(может и побаивались)  красные звезды на крыльях и страну СССР (серпасто-молоткастый).

----------


## Холостяк

А что в нашей жизни дешовое? Все стоит немалых денежек...
Штатники сейчас, кстати, всех боятся! 
И проблемы нам не страшны... Мы в них по самое "нехачу"... Хммм... Они нам и так проблем насоздали где можно... Наш черед!

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> Возник вопрос - 3-я и 16-я ВА США что, перестала существовать??? Или оставили аэродромы базирования как наши (где перечислять не буду - общеизвестно даже то, кто теперь совершает посадку и взлетает с бывших наших добротных ВПП). Наличие РЛС ПРО (очень сомнительно что ПРО) с непонятными УРС лично Вас не тревожат? Почему тогда президент и МИД РФ беспокоятся? Предложили бы свой ответный план действий. На острове Свободы (кубинцы кстати много лет жили при марионеточном амеровском правительстве вплоть до 1959 г. и капитализм хорошо знают) были наши ВПП и Тушки челночно летали между Союзом (Вологда 18), Кубой и Анголой и штатники уважали (может и побаивались) красные звезды на крыльях и страну СССР (серпасто-молоткастый).


1) "С бывших наших добротных ВПП" никто пока особо не взлетает, но если мы этот процесс хотим запустить, тогда конечно -- надо поскорее разместить что-нибудь на Кубе.
2) "Непонятные УРС" и "сомнительная РЛС ПРО" меня не тревожат, потому что они мне понятны.
3) Зачем нужно размещать стратегические бомбардировщики на Кубе, я не понимаю -- с военной точки зрения это абсурд.
4) Летать на Кубу Ту-142-м из Вологды сейчас никакого практического смысла тоже нет -- та система ПЛО, в которой они работали, приказала долго жить (да и она была в общем-то неэффективной), а просто тренироваться и поддерживать навыки можно и поближе, и подешевле.
5) Я убежден, что действия наши должны сводиться не к ответным планам, а к спокойной работе по восстановлению потенциала вооруженных сил -- в том его размере, который необходим, а начинать реально придется все равно с минимального. А пока мы только и делаем, что бряцаем одряхлевшими доспехами. И вообще: противостояние с США и Западом -- не самоцель... Я так думаю...  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый АС
Вообще стоит поинтересоватся кто,где и зачем приземляется и взлетает  без нашего участия (РФ), процесс давно запушен и останавливать его некто не собирается.На поставленный вопрос Вы так и не ответили -Куда делись 3-я и 16-я Воздушные армии США? Может назавете места их пребывания?
С уважением

----------


## Artem2

> Я убежден, что действия наши должны сводиться не к ответным планам, а к спокойной работе по восстановлению потенциала вооруженных сил -- в том его размере, который необходим, а начинать реально придется все равно с минимального. А пока мы только и делаем, что бряцаем одряхлевшими доспехами. И вообще: противостояние с США и Западом -- не самоцель... Я так думаю...


Правильно думаете. Я тоже был убежден в этом. 15 лет назад. 
Но с того времени кое-что изменилось. 
Если бы США и Запад в целом не смотрели в сторону России с постоянным подозрением, то все было бы хорошо. Но точка зрения Запада проста - любое усиление Росии - это плохо для Запада. Любой попытке усиления РФ Запад будет противодействовать. Так что с нашей точки зрения противостояние - это не самоцель. А вот с западной... Запад все время призывает Россию не рассматривать медународные отношения как "игру с нулевой суммой". Отлично. Но почему бы Западу самому не начать исповедовать этот же подход? Но - нет. Что позволено Юпитеру - не позволену быку.
Конечно, нам надо надо начинать с малого. Но если мы начнем добровольно сдавать позиции там, где их удержание не приводит к значительным издержкам, то и отношение к нам будет соответствующее. 
Взгляните на Сербию - они не скрывают, что выдача, скажем Караджича - это для того,чтобы понравиться США и ЕС. Казалось бы, что США и ЕС должны хотя бы похлопать их по плечу и похвалить. Но - нет, на это нет даже и намека. Из Вашингтона и Брюсселя звучит: теперь Сербия должна выдать Младича и смириться с независимостью Косово. Вот так - ни слова ободрения, а только "Сербия должна". Так же и мы - сегодня уступим по Британскому совету, завтра - энергетическая хартия, а послезавтра - отдайте Сибирь или что-то в этом роде. Это к вопросу о позициях.
Времена, когда мы наивно полагали, что Запад всегда и во всем руководствуется "общечеловеческими ценностями", прошли. Наивное восприятие мира закончилось. И реальность такова, что мы живем не в пустыне. И "реагировать" нам так или иначе придется, иначе потом, когда мы вроде как "станем сильнее", ловить будет уже нечего. Так что самоизоляция не приведет ни к чему хорошему. Нет простого решения - давайте мол, спрячем голову в песок, знаявшись "спокойным самосовершенствованием". Это очень удобно, но жизнь - жесткая штука. И нам придется соперничать и с США, и с Западом вообще. И не надо бояться поражений. Они будут. Но если ничего не делать, то не будет и успехов. 
Мы не против быть равноправными партнерами Запада, но Запад не предлагает нам равноправного партнерства, потому что не приемлет этого. 
А что касается планов строительства ВС РФ, в том числе вопросов базирования дальней авиации - это вопрос, находящийся в исключительной компетенции Российской Федерации, и мы не обязаны никому ничего объяснять по этому вопросу.

----------


## Холостяк

Любопытные статьи из МК... Конечно с некоторой иронией и издевкой, в их стиле, но почитать стоит... Есть доля правды...

*Утки летают быстрее дальней авиации.*
http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/07/25/abroad/363561/



*Военно-воздушные слили.*
http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/07/28/politic/363856/



*АНЕКДОТ ДНЯ*
Самые выносливые военные в мире — генералы Российской армии. Они вынесли из нее практически все.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Артем 2
По большому счету ничего не изменилось(кроме как в 90-х взрывали ОТРК и ракетные шахты выводили войска даже оттуда откуда нас и не просили, делили Великую страну на феодальные княжества, измывались над своими предками (история и тд) ,ГСС продавали Золотые Звезды чтобы прокормить внуков,унижали ниже плинтуса офицеров,подписывали преступные договоры и растаскивали по карманам народное имущество.)
На такую страну США смотрели с умилением и даже с любовью.Стоило РФ высказать иную точку зрения как тут-же пропали всякие умиления.
С какого малого нам начинать скажите пожалуйста.С создания марксиских кружков или технического ликбеза среди юристов-экономистов-историков-журналистов чтобы как-то наладить отечественные линии по разливке кефира и распайке ШР? И последнее- о каких общечеловеческих ценностях Вы говорите??? О зеленых ДОЛЛАРИЯХ.....Вы прямо меня успокоили...
С уважением

----------


## alexvolf

Для политзанятия-короткий обзор прессы

----------


## Д.М.Л

*
Военно-воздушные силы РФ могут прекратить свое существование*

"Московский комсомолец" | 05:20:12

        Военно-воздушные силы вскоре могут прекратить свое существование как вид Вооруженных сил. Такой план реформирования сейчас вынашивается в Генштабе. Он предполагает, что все армии ВВС и ПВО будут переданы в непосредственное подчинение командующим военными округами, на территории которых они базируются, а для управления армиями стратегической и военно-транспортной авиации создадут специальное управление при Генштабе.
        По данным источника в Минобороны, Генштаб якобы уже дал распоряжение и главкомату ВВС, и округам проработать механизм такого переподчинения. Причем говорят, что в округах тут же доложили наверх, что готовы принять летчиков и пэвэошников под свое крыло хоть сейчас.
        Впрочем, пока неизвестно, как на инициативу Генштаба отреагирует непосредственно министр обороны. Но можно предположить, что она будет встречена положительно. Ведь в процессе возможной реорганизации высвободится огромное количество земель, строений и имущества, которое может быть реализовано на аукционах военного ведомства. 
http://www.utro.ru/topnews.shtml#20080728052012755075

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Вообще-то таковая фигня, буде она случится, замечательно поспособствует дорблению страны. Выходит так, что сперва мы сделали из страны федерацию с невменяемым количеством субъектов. Затем мы поделим армию на большое количество маленьких армий. К чему всё это приведёт?

----------


## Холостяк

*Су-27 предлагают списать.*



Известный летчик-испытатель, начальник исследовательского отдела Липецкого авиацентра Игорь Басов полагает нецелесообразной модернизацию истребителей Су-27, состоящих на вооружении российских ВВС с 1984 года. Вместо этого эксперт предлагает сосредоточить бюджетные средства на закупке перспективных образцов вооружений, таких как истребители Су-35. Мнения авиационных специалистов в этом принципиально важном вопросе разделились. 
_«Этот самолет уже достиг предела своих возможностей, очередная его модернизация не приведет к желаемому результату. Надо создавать новый самолет, тем более что аэродинамика Су-27 позволяет это сделать»_

Сама статья:
http://www.vz.ru/society/2008/7/26/190310.html

----------


## AC

> Правильно думаете. Я тоже был убежден в этом. 15 лет назад. 
> Но с того времени кое-что изменилось. 
> Если бы США и Запад в целом не смотрели в сторону России с постоянным подозрением, то все было бы хорошо. Но точка зрения Запада проста - любое усиление Росии - это плохо для Запада. Любой попытке усиления РФ Запад будет противодействовать...
> 
> А что касается планов строительства ВС РФ, в том числе вопросов базирования дальней авиации - это вопрос, находящийся в исключительной компетенции Российской Федерации, и мы не обязаны никому ничего объяснять по этому вопросу.


Я не хотел бы особо развивать эту дискуссию, поскольку ИМХО при этом она будет все дальше уходить от авиации и превращаться в офтопик...
Я хотел бы сказать только две вещи:
1) Если мы (Россия) считаем, что Запад опять навязывает нам логику какого-то противостояния и подозрительности, то лучшим решением было бы эту логику для себя просто не принимать.
2) Что касается планов строительства ВС РФ, то мы должны СЕБЕ объяснить прежде всего, что и для чего мы сами собственно хотим для "по этому вопросу". Но пока такого понимания ни у военных, ни у высшего руководства страны я не наблюдаю.

----------


## Artem2

> ...лучшим решением было бы эту логику для себя просто не принимать.


Не получится. Именно об этом я и говорил - засунуть голову в песок - далеко не лучшее решение. Да и невозможно это.




> ...мы должны СЕБЕ объяснить прежде всего, что и для чего мы сами собственно хотим для "по этому вопросу".


Абсолютно согласен.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемые АС и Артем2
По пункту 2  предложения ув.АС голосую "За".Действительно план по данному вопросу имеет продолжение на бумаге  ГПО 2015 и выделении финансирования.По плану в войска должны быть поставлены 116 новых,408 модернизированных АК фронтовой авиации,156 новых и 372 боевых вертолета,34 новых и 159 модернизированных АК стратегической авиации. Вопрос в реальном выполнении плана.

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас инфа прошла, что в Приморье упал Су-27....

*Истребитель Су-27 ВВС России потерпел аварию при выполнении планового полета в районе аэродрома Воздвиженка, 12 км севернее Уссурийска, сообщили в службе информации и общественных связей ВВС РФ.* 

«К месту падения самолета выдвинулись поисково-спасательные группы, которые ищут пилотов», - уточнил представитель ВВС.
Самолет упал примерно в 700 метрах от аэродрома в районе реки Репьевка.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Сейчас инфа прошла, что в Приморье упал Су-27....
> 
> *Истребитель Су-27 ВВС России потерпел аварию при выполнении планового полета в районе аэродрома Воздвиженка, 12 км севернее Уссурийска, сообщили в службе информации и общественных связей ВВС РФ.* 
> 
> «К месту падения самолета выдвинулись поисково-спасательные группы, которые ищут пилотов», - уточнил представитель ВВС.
> Самолет упал примерно в 700 метрах от аэродрома в районе реки Репьевка.


уже найдены, один погиб :(
выполняли облет после регламентных

----------


## AC

Это борт 22 иап?

----------


## Холостяк

*Су-27 признан одним из лучших боевых самолетов XX века.*

**

Российский истребитель Су-27 признан одним из лучших боевых самолетов минувшего столетия по итогам голосования, которое провел на своем интернет сайте авторитетный международный журнал Flight International, сообщила в среду пресс-служба компании «Сухой», которая является производителем самолета. 

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1913682/

----------


## Холостяк

*Падение самолета в районе аэродрома Воздвиженка*

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=48456



При выполнении полета с целью облета самолета после проведения заводских работ в 11.32 МСК в районе аэродрома Воздвиженка (район севернее Уссурийска) потерпел катастрофу самолет Су-27 УБ.
На месте падения поисково-спасательными группами обнаружены обломки самолета и члены экипажа.
Самолет упал на удалении двух км от взлетно-посадочной полосы. Подполковник Юрий Абросимов (военный летчик 1-го класса, общий налет более 1000 часов) катапультировался и доставлен в военный госпиталь г.Уссурийска для осмотра. Второй пилот майор Сергей Левченко был обнаружен в кабине самолета погибшим.
На земле жертв и разрушений нет.
Создана комиссия Министерства обороны для расследования причин катастрофы самолета. Одной из причин рассматривается возникновение технической неисправности.
Приостановление полетов самолетов Су-27 в строевых частях ВВС Главным командованием ВВС не планируется. 
Майор Левченко Сергей Иванович, 1969 года рождения, заместитель командира эскадрильи истребительного авиационного полка, летчик 1-го класса. Окончил Армавирское ВВАУЛ в 1991 году, общий налет более 700 часов.

Интересно провели "заводские работы" на самолете, что он после них разбился...

----------


## AC

> Российский истребитель Су-27 признан одним из лучших боевых самолетов минувшего столетия...


После F-16...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> Возник вопрос-3-я  и 16-я ВА США что перестала существовать???


Кстати, совсем забыл... 16 ВА ВВС США действительно перестала существовать...  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Кстати, совсем забыл... 16 ВА ВВС США действительно перестала существовать...


Уважаемый АС
Если 16-я ВА перестала существовать, то кого собираются размещать у себя бывшие"братья по оружию"-болгары и румыны???.И что штаб в Испании уже ликвидирован?Куда в таком случае делись 40-я ТАГ (Италия),39-я ТАГ (Турция)...Что так мир  быстро разоружается???
Прошу разведданные не скрывать для авиаобщественности.
С уважением

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> Если 16-я ВА перестала существовать, то кого собираются размещать у себя бывшие "братья по оружию" болгары и румыны??? И что штаб в Испании уже ликвидирован?...


После Испании ее штаб уже успел побывать в Рамштайне и Измире, где и приказал долго жить в апреле этого года...  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> После Испании ее штаб уже успел побывать в Рамштайне и Измире, где и приказал долго жить в апреле этого года...


Уже вздохнул с облегчением,да вспомнил следующее-401-е и 406-е ТАК куды подевалось, заодно и супершкола применения боевого оружия с полигоном.Если можно подробнее осветите данный вопрос.А то вот так утром проснешся,а Европа оказывается вся разоружилась.

----------


## AC

> Уже вздохнул с облегчением, да вспомнил следующее - 401-е и 406-е ТАК куды подевалось, заодно и супершкола применения боевого оружия с полигоном. Если можно подробнее осветите данный вопрос. А то вот так утром проснешся,а Европа оказывается вся разоружилась.


401-е и 406-е так подевались туда же, куда и 16 ВА.
А вообще вся их Европа американская здесь:
http://www.af.mil/news/airman/0208/usafe.shtml
Как видите, у 401 так остался своего рода преемник -- 401st Air Expeditionary Group. Но в последнее время она состояла из КС-135 и U-2 -- потому как и задачи, и ТВД поменялись.

----------


## Холостяк

*"Стратегов" отправляют на Кубу* 

Российские генералы ищут свое место в конфронтации с США




http://nvo.ng.ru/concepts/2008-07-25/13_kuba.html

----------


## alexvolf

НВО есть НВО.Они не зависимые.О каких ВПП говорит автор без подписи? Длина 4,5км , автор- чего это туда БУРАН приземлять собирается.Мончегорск эродром подскока? Для кого? Наверное для тех кто в Ташкент собирается.... Вообще статья больше для КП чем для НВО.Полосы на Кубе давно существуют.В отличии от полос которые остались у нас или на Украине плиты для дорожек в коттеджи никто не колупает.Была и станция РР сейчас ее арендует Китай...

----------


## alexvolf

Вот вроде-бы и кубинская дипломатия ответила (смотри вставку)...
Братья по оружию посылают на......

----------


## MADMAX

Да не будут там никогда базироваться наши стратеги и базой подскока скорее всего тоже не будет... Нецелесообразный геморрой для наших...

----------


## Холостяк

Странное заявление дипломата... Военное сотрудничество с Кубой у нас есть... И вполне нормальное. В частности наши из ВВС там свои задачи решают... Плакатик есть даже... Там кубинцы неплохо написали по этому поводу... Этот плакатик наши авиаторы оттудава и привезли...
Я был в гостях в одной нашей части в прошлом годе на юбилее, и свой фотик был по рукой, вот и сфоткал я этот плакат у них на стене...

----------


## Холостяк

*Чавес похвалился российскими истребителями*



Президент Венесуэлы Уго Чавес, выступая накануне на своей еженедельной радиопередаче «Алло, Президент», заявил, что партия из 24 российских истребителей Су-30 доставлена в Венесуэлу. Кроме того, он посоветовал США держаться подальше от границ Венесуэлы, так как в случае, если хотя бы один _«корабль этих гринго нарушит морскую границу страны, то он будет немедленно потоплен»._

«Мы получили все 24 самолета Су-30. Мы не собираемся ни на кого нападать, а будем использовать эти самолеты исключительно в оборонительных целях», — заявил Чавес. 

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1922271/

----------


## AC

> Странное заявление дипломата... Военное сотрудничество с Кубой у нас есть... И вполне нормальное. В частности наши из ВВС там свои задачи решают... Плакатик есть даже... Там кубинцы неплохо написали по этому поводу... Этот плакатик наши авиаторы оттудава и привезли...
> Я был в гостях в одной нашей части в прошлом годе на юбилее, и свой фотик был по рукой, вот и сфоткал я этот плакат у них на стене...


Кубинский дипломат зря говорить не будет...  :Smile: 
А делегацию Сечина--Патрушева дествительно в Гаване на прошлой неделе приняли довольно холодно:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1007608

----------


## Холостяк

Ну "КоммерсантЪ" мы знаем... Хе-хе-хе!
Художественный образ они умело вставляют в деловые и особенно коммерческие вопросы, где этому образу не место... Слова типа "холодно встретили" - вызывают недоуменице. "Холодно встретили" - это типа без митинга и пионеров!??? Но обиду кубинцев на наших руководителей понимаю... У меня у самого некоторые нехорошие слова в том направлении тоже есть... 

Вот неплохая статейка из деловой газеты "Взгляд". Вполне серьезным языком написана, без всякого рода художественных образов и оборотов. Оказывается даже серьезные вопросы прешали, и документики подмахнули, и обороты растут...
Вроде и "тепло" стало как-то...
http://www.vz.ru/politics/2008/8/4/193099.html

----------


## Artem2

> Но обиду кубинцев на наших руководителей понимаю...


Мы кубинцев кинули дважды - сначала в 1962 г., когда без согласования с ними приняли решение снять ракеты, а потом в 2001 г. - когда также без согласования с ними ликвидировали станцию радиоэлектронной разведки. Кубинцам надо совсем уж не дружить с головой, чтобы связаться с нами в третий раз...

----------


## Griffon

> Мы кубинцев кинули дважды - сначала в 1962 г., когда без согласования с ними приняли решение снять ракеты, а потом в 2001 г. - когда также без согласования с ними ликвидировали станцию радиоэлектронной разведки. Кубинцам надо совсем уж не дружить с головой, чтобы связаться с нами в третий раз...


Небольшой офф, а Вы были на Кубе? съездите и посмотрите (заодно хорошо отдохнете;)) сколько всего им там настроил Советский Союз, сколько денег туда вбухал - можно сказать вся Куба отстроена СССР (промышленность, нефтянка, авто и пр.), так что за ТАКУЮ помощь можно еще и не раз связаться и все простить:)))

ну и чтобы совсем не оффтопить:
*На предстоящих стратегических учениях самолеты Дальней авиации выполнят пуски крылатых ракет на максимальную дальность*

«На предстоящих стратегических командно-штабных учениях самолеты Дальней авиации ВВС России выполнят пуски крылатых ракет на максимальную дальность», – рассказал журналистам Главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

«На предстоящих СКШУ ВВС будут представлены самолетами Дальней, Военно-транспортной и истребительной авиации с привлечением самолетов дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50», – уточнил главком. Силы Дальней авиации будут решать учебно-боевые задачи практически во всех российских регионах и в районах стратегических интересов России. Это задачи перебазирования на новые операционные направления, боевого применения на максимальный радиус с выполнением дозаправки в воздухе и пусками крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по целям на российских полигонах на максимальную дальность полета ракет».

«На учениях будут отрабатываться вопросы рассредоточения авиации, выполнения полетов на максимальный радиус действия с выполнением тактических и практических пусков ракет, дозаправки в воздухе, обеспечения перебазирования авиации, переброски войск и перевозки грузов, отражения налетов условного противника, прикрытия своих войск и сил», –рассказал генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

МО РФ http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=49081

----------


## Artem2

> ...так что за ТАКУЮ помощь можно еще и не раз связаться и все простить...


Попробуйте убедить в этом кубинцев  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> сколько всего им там настроил Советский Союз, сколько денег туда вбухал - можно сказать вся Куба отстроена СССР (промышленность, нефтянка, авто и пр.), так что за ТАКУЮ помощь можно еще и не раз связаться и все простить:)))


Нет конца этим байкам, как СССР всех кормил и поил. Я тоже когда-то в эти сказки верил, и каково же моё удивление, когда стало выясняться, что в счет долгов нашим бывшим "братьям", тем же болгарам, полякам, чехам мы им поставляли самолеты и др. вооружения. Фразу "поставки в счет погашения долга СССР" я слышал и читал много раз. А раньше тоже думал, что они живут за наш счёт.А, если на Кубе что-то и было отстроено СССР, то прежде всего потому, что это нам было выгодно и нужно, а не потому, что Фидель такой симпатичный парень.И прохладная реакция Рауля понятна, потому что я тоже считаю, что Россия им насрала сильно в 2001 году.Извиняюсь за офф-топ.

----------


## Холостяк

> Нет конца этим байкам, как СССР всех кормил и поил. Я тоже когда-то в эти сказки верил, и каково же моё удивление, когда стало выясняться, что в счет долгов нашим бывшим "братьям", тем же болгарам, полякам, чехам мы им поставляли самолеты и др. вооружения. Фразу "поставки в счет погашения долга СССР" я слышал и читал много раз. А раньше тоже думал, что они живут за наш счёт.А, если на Кубе что-то и было отстроено СССР, то прежде всего потому, что это нам было выгодно и нужно, а не потому, что Фидель такой симпатичный парень.И прохладная реакция Рауля понятна, потому что я тоже считаю, что Россия им насрала сильно в 2001 году.Извиняюсь за офф-топ.


 
Ну Вы тут сгущаете краски - "жили за нас счет"... Это не правильно так говорить... Вот по моей ссылке должностной человек умно сказал:
_«Стоит отметить, что в советский период сотрудничество с Кубой шло на крайне невыгодных для нашей страны условиях, когда происходило частичное датирование кубинской экономики. Возвращение к такому сценарию исключено»..._

Люди действительно там жили небогато... Взять на ярком примере Афганистан... Каменный век... Мы за свой счет настроили там школ, больниц, мостов, дорог и т.д... Да... Нам это было политически и геополитически выгодно. Была буферная зона от всякого рода военных баз США и сфер их влияния, и выгодно было на случай войны использовать их территории... То есть это было НЕОБХОДИМО. Как и Америка тоже вкладывала огромное бабло на расширение и укрепление своих сфер влияния. Вот Америке сейчас там не выгодно строить больницы, она этого не делает. Как был советский госпиталь в Кабуле, где бесплатно предоставляли всю медицинскую помощь за нас счет, так его сейчас и юзают по остаточному принципу, но уже как при капитализме - за денежки..... Нового они там из социалки НИЧЕГО за свой счет не строят. Причина проста. Афган не является для них выгодной территорией. Само присутствие их войск - обеспечивает необходимое им на данный момент влияние в том регионе, без лишних трат. Вот другое дело Грузия... И то, для экономии и в связи с особенностью этой страны, там проще просто купить руководство - и влияние Америки в стране обеспечено...

То что наши демократы-руководители всех открыто КИНУЛИ , как и Вьетнам, ГДР...., как вообще свой народ с я этим категорически согласен!

Но кубинцы, чехи, венгры, все - были интегрированы с нашей экономикой и вносили свой вклад по мере своих сил И УЖ ЯВНО НЕ В УЩЕРБ СЕБЕ, в отличии от нас...

----------


## AC

> То что наши демократы-руководители всех открыто КИНУЛИ , как и Вьетнам, ГДР...., как вообще свой народ с я этим категорически согласен!


ГДР, в частности, никто не кидал -- народ ГДР сам разобрал обе стены (в Берлине и на западной границе) и пошел от СССР куда подальше и поскорее...   :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Если на Кубе что-то и было отстроено СССР, то прежде всего потому, что это нам было выгодно и нужно, а не потому, что Фидель такой симпатичный парень.


Вопрос не в симпатичности конкретно Фиделя...
Вопрос в том, сколько стоило СССР это самое "выгодно и нужно" -- стоило ли оно в данном случае того, чтобы содержать целую страну (а потом и несколько стран) на другой стороне Земли?...  :Smile:

----------


## Artem2

Вопрос даже не в том, сколько это стоило. Вопрос в том, что с начала мы убедили кубинцев поставить свою страну под возможный ядерный удар, утверждая, что от этого зависит судьба мирового социализма. Они поверили во всю эту чушь (потому что это были советско-американские разборки) и согласились на ракеты. А потом, мы тихо договорились с американцами, и ракеты убрали, не спросив об этом кубинцев. Потому что Куба в этом деле мало кого волновала, и была разменной монетой в наших играх с США.
Потом после 9-11 наивный Путин пошел на уступки США, пытаясь добится от них реального партнерства. Мы убрали станцию в Лурдесе, опять не спросив кубинцев. Опять Куба была лишь пешкой в этой игре.
И теперь в третий раз мы пытаемся вовлечь Кубу в наши игры с США, которые самим кубинцам совершенно не нужны. Ибо они прекрасно понимают, что и в третий раз, если нам удастся договориться с американцами, то эти бомбардировщики в один прекрасный день улетят с Кубы не попрощавшись.
Тут уж любой нормальный народ, имеющий чувство собственного достоинства и его руководители, не утратившие еще способность мыслить более или менее адекватно, скажут "ХВАТИТ!".

----------


## MADMAX

В СМИ вышла новая фишка... В ответ на размещение в Восточной Европе элементов ПРО, по заявлению посла в Минске Россия может разместить на территории Белоруссии и Калининграда ракеты и стратегические бомбардировщики.
http://www.spacewar.com/reports/Russ...larus_999.html

----------


## AC

> В СМИ вышла новая фишка... В ответ на размещение в Восточной Европе элементов ПРО, по заявлению посла в Минске Россия может разместить на территории Белоруссии и Калининграда ракеты и стратегические бомбардировщики.
> http://www.spacewar.com/reports/Russ...larus_999.html


Это Суриков был еще мягок...  :Biggrin: 
В прошлом годе (тоже летом, если память не изменяет) он дал пресс-конференцию, где сказал прямо про размещение ядерного оружия, за что получил (и тут же!) больших звездюлей из Москвы...

----------


## Холостяк

> Вопрос не в симпатичности конкретно Фиделя...
> Вопрос в том, сколько стоило СССР это самое "выгодно и нужно" -- стоило ли оно в данном случае того, чтобы содержать целую страну (а потом и несколько стран) на другой стороне Земли?...


Вроде ответ уже был дан... Особенно когда чуть войну не начали и опомнились.... 
И опять таки. Кубу не содержал никто... Даже если рассматривать Кубу как любой дотационный регион нашей страны.

----------


## AC

> Вроде ответ уже был дан... Особенно когда чуть войну не начали и опомнились.... 
> И опять таки. Кубу не содержал никто... Даже если рассматривать Кубу как любой дотационный регион нашей страны.


Что значит не содержал никто?
А закупать у Кубы сахар и никель по ценам выше мировых, продавая ей одновременно нефть и нефтепродукты по ценам ниже мировых, -- это что?
А прямой государственный долг Кубы СССР (поинтересуйтесь, кстати, при случае его суммой на конец 1991 г.) это что такое?

----------


## alexvolf

> Что значит не содержал никто?
> А закупать у Кубы сахар и никель по ценам выше мировых, продавая ей одновременно нефть и нефтепродукты по ценам ниже мировых, -- это что?
> А прямой государственный долг Кубы СССР (поинтересуйтесь, кстати, при случае его суммой на конец 1991 г.) это что такое?


Уважаемый АС
Кубинский никель (как впрочем и российский) содержал большое количество драгметалла (палладия).Госдолг Кубы был несравненно ниже долга хотя-бы Египта (одна Асуанская плотина и перенос памятников древнего Египта В период Хрущева-чего стоило,не говоря о строительстве военной инфраструктуры.Хрущев даже призедента Египта Героем Советского Союза сделал.А затем в 1972-73гг другой президент Египта сделал нас).Куба ( в частности руководство)были шокированы в конце 80-х  резкой переменной курса внешней политики СССР.

----------


## Холостяк

*Минобороны нашло деньги на создание истребителя пятого поколения*

Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин похвастал сегодня перед журналистами тем, что программа создания истребителя пятого поколения профинансирована. «Все необходимые мероприятия по определению требований и обеспечению финансирования программы создания перспективного истребителя проведены, — сказал он. — Разработки позволяют нам быть уверенными в скорейшем появлении самолета пятого поколения».

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1932580/

----------


## SergM

Так это когда будет... а Мишку Грузинского - уголовника на место ставить надо прямо сейчас.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну, мля.... Граждан России сейчас убивают, ведут огонь по официальным миротворческим силам с ООНовским мандатом, а наши как всегда тока "хвастают" и сопли жуют...
Сейчас передали, что сбит один российский самолет...

----------


## Холостяк

Первая партия вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» уже заступила на боевое дежурство.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1933005/

----------


## Snake

Опровержение оперативно повесили  :Smile: 
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=49249

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС и ВМФ России готовятся к проведению учений в Индийском океане*

_«Стратегические бомбардировщики Военно-воздушных сил России Ту-160 и Ту-95 готовятся к участию в совместных с Военно-морским флотом учениях в Индийском океане», – заявил журналистам Главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин._

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=49074

*Вчера два Ту-160 осуществили полет по плану воздушного патрулирования*
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=49260

----------


## Холостяк

*Стратегия социального развития Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на период до 2020 года*

http://www.mil.ru/849/11876/41276/index.shtml

----------


## AC

> Первая партия вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» уже заступила на боевое дежурство.
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/1933005/


Сказочники...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> Кубинский никель (как впрочем и российский) содержал большое количество драгметалла (палладия).


Возможно это и так (надо бы уточнить конечно), только получением палладия из кубинского концентрата в СССР никто не занимался...




> Долг Кубы был несравненно ниже долга хотя-бы Египта (одна Асуанская плотина и перенос памятников древнего Египта В период Хрущева-чего стоило, не говоря о строительстве военной инфраструктуры. Хрущев даже призедента Египта Героем Советского Союза сделал. А затем в 1972-73 гг. другой президент Египта сделал нас).


Несмотря на то, что "другой президент Египта нас сделал", Египет по долгам расплачивался и расплатился. На момент распада СССР остатки его долга Москве были уж никак не сопоставимы с кубинской задолженностью. А сейчас, если мне память не изменяет, исходя из сальдо, Египту уже должны мы, а не он нам...

----------


## alexvolf

А сейчас, если мне память не изменяет, исходя из сальдо, Египту уже должны мы, а не он нам...[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Ас
Судя по вашим комментариям на страницах форума понимаю,что Вы далеко не сторонник российских баз (не только ВВС) за рубежом.Вопрос - а что Вас так смущает??? Если не затруднит, обоснуйте ответ не путая "божий дар с яишницей".Ответ типа медицинских терминов не принимаются....

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый Ас
> Судя по вашим комментариям на страницах форума понимаю,что Вы далеко не сторонник российских баз (не только ВВС) за рубежом. Вопрос - а что Вас так смущает??? Если не затруднит, обоснуйте ответ не путая "божий дар с яишницей". Ответ типа медицинских терминов не принимаются....


Я не вижу смысла в подходе типа "базы ради баз" -- т. е. просто, чтобы было... А чисто военных резонов для этого пока нет, мне кажется.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Зачем же чисто военные резоны? А политические вот - они точно есть...

----------


## alexvolf

> Я не вижу смысла в подходе типа "базы ради баз" -- т. е. просто, чтобы было... А чисто военных резонов для этого пока нет, мне кажется.


Уважаемый АС
 Вопрос  "базы ради баз"- последствия военно-политические и нравственно-моральные с потерей базы ЧФ и ВВС в Крыму и г Севастополе (2017г). Не задумывались?

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> Вопрос "базы ради баз" - последствия военно-политические и нравственно-моральные с потерей базы ЧФ и ВВС в Крыму и г. Севастополе (2017 г.). Не задумывались?


Севастополь -- не "база ради баз", это несколько иного рода проблема. Да, для ЧФ нужна новая база на своей территории. Да, из Севастополя надо и придется уходить. Никаких резонов держаться за Севастополь во что бы то ни стало (если не удается нормально договариваться) я не вижу. Никаких особых проблем или последствий от перебазирования тоже не вижу, кроме чисто экономических. Но они сейчас государству вполне по силам, и если их решить до 2017 г., будет только лучше всем -- в том числе и ЧФ.
Баз ВВС в Крыму нет -- только авиации флота.

----------


## AC

> Зачем же чисто военные резоны? А политические вот - они точно есть...


Никаких политических проблем, которые решались бы сейчас посредством создания новых военных баз, я не наблюдаю...

----------


## Андрей

А что, все такие прожженные материалисты, и в головах только политические и экономические аспекты в отношении старейшей базы Русского Черноморского флота, и никаких других сакральных смыслов в человеке заложено быть не может. Я родился в Москве и в ней живу, но Севастополь для меня такой же родной и любимый город, хотя никакого отношения к флоту я не имею. Этот город часть меня, такие места на карте нашей когда-то большой страны приходят в русского человека с кровью, с первым вздохом, это генетическая, духовная память, как Питер, Киев, Курск и т.д.. А когда попадаешь в Севастополь, даже не надо читать учебник истории, ты понимаешь это все родное и неразрывно связанное с тобой и твоей жизнью, это память миллионов твоих предков, это тоже твоя Родина, это не розовые сопли и за это стоит драться, пусть даже там останется одна несчастная шаланда и два бумажных самолета,чтобы не быть предателем противным самому себе. 
  P.S. Извините, что отвлек Вас от  делового разговора, и может быть излишнюю эмоциональность.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Первая партия вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» уже заступила на боевое дежурство.
> 
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/1933005/


Нда, долго нас еще этой байдой потчевать будут? Об этом еще 8 лет назад говорили, что "вот завтра появится"...  :Mad: 

А Вы заметили, что написано в правом углу экрана?  :Rolleyes: 




> Война: Россия - Грузия
> Свежее видео с мест событий


Это теперь так называется?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

*"Создание боевого самолета 5-го поколения является приоритетной для Военно-воздушных сил программой" - Главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.*
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=49226



*ВВС России планируют сформировать 2-3 полка Су-35 и 2 полка Су-34*
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=56924&cid=44

*ВВС России прорабатывают вопрос о полетах стратегических ракетоносцев в зону Индийского океана*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=58236&cid=44



*Генштаб РФ признал ошибочным использование Ту-22 в Грузии.*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1956597/

----------


## AC

17 августа -- День авиации на аэродроме Энгельс (фотосерия):
http://photofile.ru/users/iuventa/3609430/
И Украинка!
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=9132&page=2

----------


## AC

> 17 августа


И Елизово:
http://android-weeper.livejournal.com/33624.html

----------


## AC

*"ВСЕ ВВС РОССИИИ". СПРАВОЧНИК:*
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1014594

Обзорная статья:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1014592

Командование:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1014557

Полки:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1016027

37 и 61 ВА РГК:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1015742

КСпН:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1015744

4 А ВВС и ПВО:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1015746

5 А ВВС и ПВО:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1015747

6 А ВВС и ПВО:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1015748

11 А ВВС и ПВО:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1015749

14 А ВВС и ПВО:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1015750

Основные типы ЛА:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1014565

Все это здесь:
http://www.kommersant.ru/vlast.aspx?date=20080825

----------


## Холостяк

Смотри ты!!!!
Коммерсанты опередили ВВСовцев со справочником!!!
А я заглядывал на днях в НК, где верстают наш "фундаментальный труд", а там - тишина... Все в отпуске!

----------


## Mad_cat

Молодцы, неплохо постарались!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Молодцы, неплохо постарались!


Ага! И все удовольствие за 30 деревянных.  :Smile: 

Только что-то я там не нашел ничего по Калининградской области... Указан только 150 арз.




Не конкретно про авиацию, но общая тенденция отражается:




> Гособоронзаказ будет пересматриваться - Владимир Молтенской


http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=58829&cid=149




> МОСКВА, 20 августа. (АРМС-ТАСС). Государственная программа вооружения и государственный оборонный заказ будут пересматриваться и уточняться в соответствии с потребностями ВС, заявил на выставке "МВСВ 2008" заместитель главнокомандующего Сухопутных войск РФ генерал-полковник Владимир Молтенской.
> 
> По его словам, эти планы уже озвучивались в выступлениях президента РФ, премьер-министра и министра обороны. "Этот процесс затронет и высокоточное оружие, и другие современные системы вооружений", - отметил генерал.
> 
> В.Молтенский подчеркнул, что Россия обладает большими запасами военной техники. С одной стороны, идет глубокая модернизация, чтобы приблизиться к современным требованиям и стандартам. С другой стороны, разрабатываются и новые образцы.
> 
> По словам военачальника, техника, представленная на "МВСВ-2008", интенсивно эксплуатируется ВС. "Эта техника - непосредственно из войск. Это не экспонаты и не заводские единичные экземпляры. Данная техника показала свою надежность и живучесть как в обычных условиях боевой подготовки, так и в локальных войнах и вооруженных конфликтах", - отметил В.Молтенской.
> 
> Касаясь конфликта в Южной Осетии, заместитель главкома Сухопутных войск заявил, что у России не было необходимости применять новые образцы военной техники в столкновении с грузинскими войсками. Российские войска ограничились модернизированными вариантами. "Противник обладал почти такой же техникой, модернизированной при помощи других стран", - заключил В.Молтенской.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> *"ВСЕ ВВС РОССИИИ". СПРАВОЧНИК:*


занятно, хотя сразу заметны и некоторые ошибки - например, Ставропольское училище названо высшим, хотя оно таковым не является - там есть подготовка и по высшему, и по среднему, так что оно просто СВАИУ - Ставропольское Военное. Будем смотреть повнимательнее...  :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

Совместное учение ВВС США и РФ???
На англоязычном сайте обнаружил интересную информацию...
Там, генерал Gene Renuart (командующий НОРАД и объединенным командованием в Северной Америке) заявляет, что с ВВС Рф достигнуты определенные успехи, а в частности то, что наши стали резервировать воздушное пространство в ИКАО для  полетов бомбардировочной авиации близ штата Аляска... А также заявляет, что должны были проводиться совместные с США антитерроритстические учения по такому сценарию: гражданский самолет вылетает из аэропорта Анкоридж (шт. Аляска) и летит в Японию, но тут он захватывается террористами и входит в воздушное пространство РФ... Данный самолет сопровождается истребительной авиацией ВВС США и РФ... И далее говорит, что данное учение в свете последних событий в районе Абхазо-Осетино-Грузинского конфликта возможно будет отменено... Но он надеется, что такого не произойдет... А генерал-лейтенант Dana Atkins (командующий ВВС США на Аляске) хочет обменяться визитами с нашим командованием ВВС.

Инфа на англ. языке:
Renuart, Russian Transparency Improving: Air Force Gen. Gene Renuart, head of NORAD and US Northern Command, said Wednesday that “great progress” is being made in some areas with the Russian Air Force. But the current rift in US-Russia relations over Russia’s invasion of Georgia on Aug. 8 is already having an impact on planned cooperative events. In June, though, Renuart said the Russians, for the first time, filed an ICAO flight plan—as is the international norm— with the Alaskan Air Route Traffic Control Center in Anchorage via their embassy for one of their long-range bomber patrols in and around the Arctic. “They gave us the points they intended to fly and they complied with it,” he told reporters after a Capitol Hill speech. “They flew where they said they were going to do, so that was a great increase in transparency.” But “world events” have caused the cancellation of a NORAD live-fly anti-hijacking exercise planned for next week with the Russians, Renuart said. An aircraft would have taken off from Anchorage and flown to Japan through Russian airspace, with US fighters practicing escort handoff with Russian fighters in their airspace. He said that type of cooperation was “definitely” on the upswing and “we were pleased” with it. As for rescheduling the exercise, Renuart said things depend on how “political events” shake out. “We’ll look for opportunities to bring that exercise back into play at some point,” he said. Earlier this year, Renuart indicated that he would be pursuing increased military-to-military discussions with Russian Far East Military District commanders that would include exchange visits with commanders. Lt. Gen. Dana Atkins, head of US Alaska Command, and 11th Air Force, told the Daily Report in May that he was working with Renuart to invite one of the FEMD commanders to visit Alaska as part of the effort.

Ссылка: http://www.airforce-magazine.com/DRA...s/default.aspx

Кто-нибудь слышал про это интересное антитеррористическое учение ещё что-нибудь?

----------


## Холостяк

19 августа 2008 г. на пресс-конференции по итогам заседания министров иностранных дел стран-членов НАТО постоянный представитель России при Альянсе, доктор философских наук Дмитрий Рогозин сделал ряд важных заявлений. Одним из них была констатация того, что против России "в мировом масштабе развязана беспрецедентная информационная война, причем лживую и наглую пропаганду распространяют крупнейшие международные телевизионные сети". По словам Рогозина, методы гитлеровской и геббельсовской военной пропаганды оказались востребованы теми, кто стремится переложить ответственность за гуманитарную катастрофу в Южной Осетии с "друга Америки" Саакашвили и его военщины на вооруженные силы России, осуществлявшие в регионе миротворческую операцию, благодаря которой сохранены жизни многих тысяч ни в чем не повинных людей.

По словам Рогозина, необходимо срочно мобилизовать информационные ресурсы России для того, чтобы показать всему миру правду о войне на Кавказе, развенчать ложь и мифы, распространяемые подлинными виновниками трагедии. "Для этой цели, и не только для нее, сегодня открыта Интернет-страница нашей дипломатической миссии - Постоянного представительства России при НАТО. Она работает на русском и английском языках, в скором времени мы откроем и французский раздел. Адрес сайта - natomission.ru. Это современная площадка для оперативного информирования российской и международной аудитории о том, какую позицию отстаивает Россия по важнейшим вопросам, которые возникают в ходе диалога с партнерами в НАТО. Возможности сайта позволяют и обмениваться мнениями. Мы планировали старт Интернет-проекта на сентябрь, но в нынешних обстоятельствах вынуждены открыть его сейчас", - добавил Дмитрий Рогозин.

Сайт Постпредства России при НАТО находится по адресу http://natomission.ru/. На нём доступны свежие новости и публикации по вопросам международной безопасности, военно-политическим проблемам и аспектам сотрудничества России и стран Альянса, выступления Постоянного представителя, сведения о Миссии и мультимедийный контент, касающийся ее работы.

----------


## Холостяк

*Итоги с Владимиром Путиным:
кризис и разложение российской армии.*

Доклад Института национальной стратегии
Док в Акробате... Любопытно, с "душком" имеющим политическую одностороннюю направленность, есть интересные моменты... Стоит ознакомиться для общего развития...

www.apn.ru/userdata/files/ins/INS-MR-1.pdf

Погуглил по поводу Института нац стратегий..., попадаются лица одних семитов...

Потом интересный сайт об Авиации Украины... Загляните:
http://www.wing.com.ua/

----------


## AC

> занятно, хотя сразу заметны и некоторые ошибки - например, Ставропольское училище названо высшим, хотя оно таковым не является - там есть подготовка и по высшему, и по среднему, так что оно просто СВАИУ - Ставропольское Военное. Будем смотреть повнимательнее...


Занятно, но на официальном сайте МО РФ в разделе "Перечень военных образовательных учреждений высшего профессионального образования Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, осуществляющих подготовку военнослужащих, не имеющих офицерского звания" оно названо именно так, а не иначе:
*Ставропольское высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище (военный институт) имени маршала авиации В.А. Судца* 355003 г. Ставрополь, ул. Ленина, д. 320. Тел. (8652) 32-67-85, 32-68-41. 
Квалификация – инженер; специальности – техническая эксплуатация летательных аппаратов и двигателей; техническая эксплуатация транспортного радиооборудования; техническая эксплуатация авиационных электросистем и пилотажно-навигационных комплексов; робототехнические системы авиационного вооружения. 
Квалификация – техник; специальности – техническая эксплуатация летательных аппаратов и двигателей; эксплуатация транспортного электрооборудования и автоматики; эксплуатация транспортного электронного оборудования летательных аппаратов; эксплуатация транспортного электрооборудования и автоматики (по видам транспорта).
http://www.mil.ru/849/1051/1334/index.shtml
Куда же еще внимательнее прикажете смотреть?...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Только что-то я там не нашел ничего по Калининградской области... Указан только 150 арз.


А все дело в том, что в Калининградской области боевые части (авиа- + ПВО) относятся не к ВВС, а к Балтийскому флоту. Аналогично и все, что на Камчатке -- все к Тихоокеанскому флоту.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый АС
Подобных коммерческих продуктов на рынке хватает.Считаю что "Коммерсант выпустил очередную мурзилку.На соседней ветке прошла информация-некая фирма предлагает карту ВМВ громадного размера.Для примера вывешиваю некий экземпляр из целого пласта ВС РФ (возможно известного Вам) который гуляет по нету года два-три...
С уважением

----------


## AndyK

> Для примера вывешиваю некий экземпляр из целого пласта ВС РФ (возможно известного Вам) который гуляет по нету года два-три...
> С уважением


Так это из того же Коммерсанта, за 2004 или 2005 год. Материал был ПО ВСЕМ Вооруженым Силам РФ, не только по авиации.

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> Подобных коммерческих продуктов на рынке хватает.Считаю что "Коммерсант выпустил очередную мурзилку. На соседней ветке прошла информация-некая фирма предлагает карту ВМВ громадного размера.Для примера вывешиваю некий экземпляр из целого пласта ВС РФ (возможно известного Вам) который гуляет по нету года два-три...
> С уважением


Так этот "пласт" от того же "Коммерсанта" и есть...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А все дело в том, что в Калининградской области боевые части (авиа- + ПВО) относятся не к ВВС, а к Балтийскому флоту. Аналогично и все, что на Камчатке -- все к Тихоокеанскому флоту.


А, ну да...  :Redface:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Занятно, но на официальном сайте МО РФ в разделе "Перечень военных образовательных учреждений высшего профессионального образования Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, осуществляющих подготовку военнослужащих, не имеющих офицерского звания" оно названо именно так, а не иначе:
> *Ставропольское высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище (военный институт) имени маршала авиации В.А. Судца* 355003 г. Ставрополь, ул. Ленина, д. 320. Тел. (8652) 32-67-85, 32-68-41. 
> Квалификация – инженер; специальности – техническая эксплуатация летательных аппаратов и двигателей; техническая эксплуатация транспортного радиооборудования; техническая эксплуатация авиационных электросистем и пилотажно-навигационных комплексов; робототехнические системы авиационного вооружения. 
> Квалификация – техник; специальности – техническая эксплуатация летательных аппаратов и двигателей; эксплуатация транспортного электрооборудования и автоматики; эксплуатация транспортного электронного оборудования летательных аппаратов; эксплуатация транспортного электрооборудования и автоматики (по видам транспорта).
> http://www.mil.ru/849/1051/1334/index.shtml
> Куда же еще внимательнее прикажете смотреть?...


через неделю смогу прочитать нынешнюю вывеску своими глазами  :Smile: 
историю училища (инженерного, не летного) вкратце могу рассказать хоть сейчас  :Biggrin: 
а по поводу "занятно" - может стоит задуматься как ВЫСШЕЕ училище может выпускать ТЕХНИКОВ, т.е. давать по выпуску СРЕДНЕЕ образование

----------


## alexvolf

> через неделю смогу прочитать нынешнюю вывеску своими глазами 
> историю училища (инженерного, не летного) вкратце могу рассказать хоть сейчас 
> а по поводу "занятно" - может стоит задуматься как ВЫСШЕЕ училище может выпускать ТЕХНИКОВ, т.е. давать по выпуску СРЕДНЕЕ образование


Удивительного в этом ничего нет.Новая форма образования: 4-года обучения на выходе- бакалавр т.е. техник,а 5-лет соответственно магистр т.е. инженер.Затем присваивается категория:-специалист и соответственно профессионал.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Комитет Госдумы обсудит модернизацию войск в Калининграде


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...150894473.html




> 15:49 02/09/2008
> 
> МОСКВА, 2 сен - РИА Новости. Комитет Госдумы по обороне проведет в Калининграде 3-6 сентября выездное заседание, посвященное модернизации военной группировки в регионе в связи с расширением НАТО на восток, сообщила пресс-служба нижней палаты российского парламента.
> 
> "3-6 сентября в Калининграде состоится выездное заседание комитета Государственной Думы по обороне на тему "О законодательном обеспечении функционирования и модернизации группировки войск (сил), дислоцированной на территории Калининградской области, в условиях продолжающегося расширения НАТО на восток", - говорится в пресс-релизе.

----------


## Холостяк

*Российские военные получат в пользование авиабазу Гиссар*

http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1220260920
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/09/01/156399.html

Минобороны России получит для использования авиабазу Гиссар в Таджикистане. Договоренность об этом была достигнута в ходе встречи президента РФ Дмитрия Медведева с таджикским коллегой Эмомали Рахмоном. Новая база ВВС РФ изменит не только соотношение сил в Центральной Азии, но и внешнюю политику Душанбе. Эксперты связывают это с передачей Таджикистану российских вооружений на сумму около 1 млрд долл., с новыми договоренностями по достройке Рогунской ГЭС и событиями на Кавказе.

*Все Российские базы*

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=766827

*Корабельный истребитель Су-33: 10 лет на вооружении российской армии*



http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=59191&cid=44

31 августа исполняется 10 лет со дня принятия на вооружение корабельного истребителя Су-33 (Су-27К).


*Россия жестко ответила Западу*

http://www.yuga.ru/news/50534/

Договор о размещении российских военных баз на территории Южной Осетии будет подписан 2 сентября в Цхинвале, сообщил заместитель председателя парламента республики Тарзан Кокойты. Таким образом Россия дала понять, что ее не испугать. Военные базы в Южной Осетии смогут не только обеспечить безопасность РЮО, но и создать военную угрозу планам НАТО в Грузии.

В перспективе Россия разместит свои военные базы и в Республике Абхазии. Так, недавно абхазский президент Сергей Багапш, ввиду наращивания сил НАТО в Черном море, предложил создать условия для временного базирования в порту Очамчира кораблей Черноморского флота России. Кроме того, российская десантно-штурмовая часть, авиация и средства ПВО могут быть размещены в абхазском городе Гудауте, а порт Очамчира превратится в один из пунктов базирования ВМФ России.

----------


## Холостяк

*Почему в Южной Осетии не применялись современная авиация и управляемое оружие высокой точности?*

Немного критики.....

http://www.rg.ru/2008/08/28/zoopark.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Россия жестко ответила Западу*
> 
> http://www.yuga.ru/news/50534/
> 
> Договор о размещении российских военных баз на территории Южной Осетии будет подписан 2 сентября в Цхинвале, сообщил заместитель председателя парламента республики Тарзан Кокойты. Таким образом Россия дала понять, что ее не испугать. Военные базы в Южной Осетии смогут не только обеспечить безопасность РЮО, но и создать военную угрозу планам НАТО в Грузии.
> 
> В перспективе Россия разместит свои военные базы и в Республике Абхазии. Так, недавно абхазский президент Сергей Багапш, ввиду наращивания сил НАТО в Черном море, предложил создать условия для временного базирования в порту Очамчира кораблей Черноморского флота России. Кроме того, российская десантно-штурмовая часть, авиация и средства ПВО могут быть размещены в абхазском городе Гудауте, а порт Очамчира превратится в один из пунктов базирования ВМФ России.


Ссылка не та...

----------


## AC

*11 А ВВС и ПВО получила новое мишенное поле*
Командующий Краснознаменным Дальневосточным объединением ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Валерий Иванов вместе с командирами авиационных частей на вертолете Ми-8 вертолетного полка сделали облет мишенного поля на авиационном полигоне под Хабаровском.
«Установили новое мишенное поле для бомбардировочной авиации. Это разработка специалистов авиационного научного исследовательского института города Санкт-Петербурга,- говорит генерал-лейтенант Валерий Иванов, - теперь будет видна реальная картина точности поражения объектов условного наземного противника. В эти дни здесь ведутся и другие работы, а 26 сентября будут установлены еще два мишенных поля для истребительной и штурмовой авиации».
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=50221

----------


## MADMAX

Согласно информации некоторых СМИ 2-3 сентября с.г. в районе Баренцево моря и моря Лаптевых самолетом Ту-142MK был осуществлен разведывательный полет и проведено успешное тестирование нового бортового оборудования.
Источник: http://www.air-attack.com/news/news_article/3333

----------


## Холостяк

*Российскую армию запрограммировали на вечное отставание*

*Боеспособность армии зависит не столько от количества, сколько от качества вооружений*


http://nvo.ng.ru/forces/2008-09-05/1....html?mthree=2

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Холостяк;32141]*Российскую армию запрограммировали на вечное отставание*

 Честно говоря статья кандидата технаук Растопшина слабая-"обо всем и не о чем".Ухватившись за ПТУР воздух-земля(заодно раздолбал ТТЗ и ТТТ МО к Ми-28) автор переходит к СВЧ оружию США и "неисправимым перекосам" НИОКР РФ забывая при этом что есть критика и есть критиканство.Фамилия автора конечно знакома и не дает усомнится в его искренности совершить гигантский технологический рывок.Только возникает насущный вопрос - а в ЧЕМ???Да во всем!!! А такое бывает только в сказках.
Помнится был такой акаднемик если не ошибаюсь Сагдеев.Получив образование (бесплатное) в СССР и проработав (до получения звания академик) в космической отрасли спокойно уехал работать на нужды ВПК США.

----------


## AC

> Помнится был такой академик если не ошибаюсь Сагдеев. Получив образование (бесплатное) в СССР и проработав (до получения звания академик) в космической отрасли спокойно уехал работать на нужды ВПК США.


1) Значит ли это, что все, кто получил бесплатное образование у нас в стране, являются крепостными -- т.е. ограничены в передвижении и выборе места работы?...

2) Сагдеев работал в СССР и 20 спустя после получения звания академика, и он до сих пор главный научный сотрудник ИКИ РАН.

3) На какие нужды ВПК США он работает?
 :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> 1) Значит ли это, что все, кто получил бесплатное образование у нас в стране, являются крепостными -- т.е. ограничены в передвижении и выборе места работы?...
> 
> 2) Сагдеев работал в СССР и 20 спустя после получения звания академика, и он до сих пор главный научный сотрудник ИКИ РАН.
> 
> 3) На какие нужды ВПК США он работает?


Уважаемый АС
1-Дело  не в том что кнутом,а больно...Например Вы слышали, что ведущие ученые,конструкторы из других стран после 50-х годов приезжали работать в СССР? А из СССР (при этом получив фундаментальные бесплатные знания) только выезжали и талантливо работали в США,Англии,Израиле и т.д. Тем не менее было время 30-е годы когда в СССР добровольно(иногда по приглашению) приезжали талантливые люди.И о каких крепостных можно вести речь если понятие Родина для многих вылилось в тезис Троцкого -"жить надо там где выгодно".
2-Да Р.З.Сагдеев много чего сделал для систем космического базирования мог бы сделать еще больше. То что он главный научный работник ИКИ РАН не вызывает сомнения.У нас ведь теперь как- губернатор Чукотки проживает в Лондоне,губернатор Камчатки в США.Хорошо хоть мэр Москвы-в Москве.
3-последнее вопрос на вопрос: а бывший председатель КГБ Бакатин вместе с сыном наверное работают на нужды Танзании?

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> 1-Дело  не в том что кнутом,а больно...Например Вы слышали, что ведущие ученые,конструкторы из других стран после 50-х годов приезжали работать в СССР? А из СССР (при этом получив фундаментальные бесплатные знания) только выезжали и талантливо работали в США,Англии,Израиле и т.д. Тем не менее было время 30-е годы когда в СССР добровольно(иногда по приглашению) приезжали талантливые люди.И о каких крепостных можно вести речь если понятие Родина для многих вылилось в тезис Троцкого -"жить надо там где выгодно".
> 2-Да Р.З.Сагдеев много чего сделал для систем космического базирования мог бы сделать еще больше. То что он главный научный работник ИКИ РАН не вызывает сомнения. У нас ведь теперь как- губернатор Чукотки проживает в Лондоне,губернатор Камчатки в США. Хорошо хоть мэр Москвы-в Москве.
> 3-последнее вопрос на вопрос: а бывший председатель КГБ Бакатин вместе с сыном наверное работают на нужды Танзании?


1) То, что в СССР, перестали приезжать приличные люди -- это проблема самого СССР...
2) Господи, неужели у Троцкого был такой "тезис"?!...
3) Бакатин здесь вообще ни при чем: Бакатин -- просто чиновник...

----------


## [RUS] MK

В продолжение темы:




> Крылатая месть Москвы Киеву


http://www.ng.ru/economics/2008-06-19/1_revenge.html




> Во вторник, когда из Киева улетала делегация НАТО под руководством генерального секретаря организации Яапа де Хоопа Схеффера, Москва нанесла Украине предупредительный удар в оборонной сфере. Информагентства передали слова гендиректора государственного НИИ авиационных материалов Евгения Каблова о готовности российских авиаторов отказаться от украинских двигателей для крылатых ракет, которыми оснащаются российские подводные лодки и стратегические бомбардировщики.
> 
> Эксперты считают, что следующим шагом станет отказ от вертолетных двигателей, и это поставит украинских производителей в сложное финансовое положение. 
> 
> Поскольку НАТО не интересуется украинскими разработками, целая отрасль, важная для экономики и бюджета, может прекратить существование.






> "Если завтра война", или Что будет, если Россия решит отобрать Крым у Украины ("Geopolitika", Литва)


http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/242292.html




> Любители моделирования военно-политических конфликтов недавно распространили на Украине сценарий войны за Крым






> Чем защитить наше небо от «хищников»


http://www.aviapanorama.ru/article.php?par=9




> Оценим с помощью математического моделирования динамику изменения тактической ситуации в воздушном бою между F-22 и многофункциональным «сверхманевренным» истребителем (МФИ), олицетворяющим поколение 4++...

----------


## Жора

> *Российскую армию запрограммировали на вечное отставание*
> 
> *Боеспособность армии зависит не столько от количества, сколько от качества вооружений*
> 
> 
> http://nvo.ng.ru/forces/2008-09-05/1....html?mthree=2


Фёдор Мойшевич, не читайте за обедом (и когда-либо ещё) НВО. Особенно опусы Филькингауера.

----------


## Жора

> 1) 3) Бакатин здесь вообще ни при чем: Бакатин -- просто чиновник...


Бакатин - просто подонок.

----------


## alexvolf

> 1) То, что в СССР, перестали приезжать приличные люди -- это проблема самого СССР...
> 2) Господи, неужели у Троцкого был такой "тезис"?!...
> 3) Бакатин здесь вообще ни при чем: Бакатин -- просто чиновник...


Уважаемый Ас
Извините но как говорится -Вы мелко плаваете.Проблема не самого СССР а прежде всего наша с вами(если Вы гражданин РФ)."Туземцев" приглашать не надо -они сами приезжали и приезжать будут.Не знаю кого Вы относите к приличным людям,а то что после распада СССР страна утратила  свое бывшее положение в мире в том числе как самая передовая (в любом сочитании -социальном,науки и технике и т.д.)-это факт.
Насчет Троцкого - почитайте в нете его письма (хотя-бы к жене) еще не такие тезисы узнаете...
"Бакатин--просто чиновник", а тогда  выходит Беленко-просто летчик...

----------


## Холостяк

> Фёдор Мойшевич, не читайте за обедом (и когда-либо ещё) НВО. Особенно опусы Филькингауера.


Да знакома мне эта "независимая" газетка. Я уж о ней упоминал ранее... Однако есть некоторые нюансики в ней любопытные... Надо и это мнение почитать...
Я не читаю за обедом...., в основном в туалете.... Чертовский мягкая бумага...

----------


## alexvolf

> Бакатин - просто подонок.


Уважаемый Жора
Поражает другое.Как например назвать сына бывшего руководителя СССР-Сергея Хрущева доктора технаук(ранее работавщего в КБ Чаломея )  и сейчас спокойно получившего гражданство и проживающего в США.Согласен, что приведете контраргумент насчет дочери Сталина и т.д. Но... Вы когда нибудь слышали чтобы сын или дочь какого-нибудь президента США попросили гражданство СССР.Вот и получается " что разруха не в клозете,а в голове".Насчет армии РФ(по сути как была РККА так и осталась).Если в семье достаток чуть выше среднего так сразу чадо определено в престижный гражданский ВУЗ(факультет желательно экономический с перспективой работы в денежной сфере,в крайнем случае юридический обязательно с последующей работой адвокатом или на худой конец прокурором).От службы и защиты Родины подальше( а при случае туже армейскую среду облить грязью).Вот такая реальность.А задача СМИ втирать простому обывателю про патернализм -"соучастия в деле". 
Извиняюсь за оф-топ.Закипело после прочтения.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да знакома мне эта "независимая" газетка. Я уж о ней упоминал ранее...


А от кого она, кстати, независимая?  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый Ас
> Извините но как говорится - Вы мелко плаваете. Проблема не самого СССР, а прежде всего наша с вами (если Вы гражданин РФ). "Туземцев" приглашать не надо - они сами приезжали и приезжать будут. Не знаю кого Вы относите к приличным людям, а то что после распада СССР страна утратила свое бывшее положение в мире в том числе как самая передовая (в любом сочитании - социальном, науки и технике и т.д.) - это факт.
> Насчет Троцкого - почитайте в нете его письма (хотя-бы к жене) еще не такие тезисы узнаете...
> "Бакатин--просто чиновник", а тогда  выходит Беленко - просто летчик...


1) Чтобы приезжали приличные люди (работать), для них должны быть приличные условия... Я не считаю, что с распадом СССР страна утратила в принципе что-то такое, о чем моно было бы по-настоящему сожалеть...

2) Ладно... Про Троцкого и Бакатина продолжать не будем -- это политофтопик...  :Smile: 

3) Да, Беленко -- просто летчик, и человек с несчастной судьбой...

----------


## alexvolf

> 1) Чтобы приезжали приличные люди (работать), для них должны быть приличные условия... Я не считаю, что с распадом СССР страна утратила в принципе что-то такое, о чем моно было бы по-настоящему сожалеть...
> 
> 2) Ладно... Про Троцкого и Бакатина продолжать не будем -- это политофтопик... 
> 
> 3) Да, Беленко -- просто летчик, и человек с несчастной судьбой...


Уважаемый АС

1- Если Вы насчет утраты колбасы по 2рубля 40 коп то да - согласен.Теперь о том что можно по настоящему пожалеть:
перечислять очень долго,да и бессмысленно (без меня прекрасно знаете о всех работах ВПК СССР-кстати замечу все что стоит на вооружении ВВС РФ разработано или положено в основу во времена СССР).
2-тему Троцкого отменяем
3-Насчет Беленко -КРУТО (еще охарактеризуйте его "героический поступок" как борьба с Империей Зла, заодно и Саблина с Ильиным туда -у всех несчастная судьба...)

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС
> 1 - Если Вы насчет утраты колбасы по 2 рубля 40 коп то да - согласен. Теперь о том что можно по настоящему пожалеть:
> перечислять очень долго, да и бессмысленно (без меня прекрасно знаете о всех работах ВПК СССР - кстати замечу все что стоит на вооружении ВВС РФ разработано или положено в основу во времена СССР).
> 2 - тему Троцкого отменяем
> 3 - Насчет Беленко - КРУТО (еще охарактеризуйте его "героический поступок" как борьба с Империей Зла, заодно и Саблина с Ильиным туда -у всех несчастная судьба...)


1) Ничего, ВПК еще свое возьмет...  :Smile: 
2) Да не вижу я в случае с Беленко ни героизма, ни Империи зла... Я ж говорю: несчастный человек...

----------


## Холостяк

> 1) 2) Да не вижу я в случае с Беленко ни героизма, ни Империи зла... Я ж говорю: несчастный человек...


Вы как обычно умело подменяете словечки... Еще давайте пожалеем "несчастного".
Плохо смотрите, Уважаемый, раз не видите в нем коварства, злобы, предательства и прочего дерьма!

Несчастные - это гражданские в Цхинвали, беженцы, нищие, больные... Это люди которым действительно надо сожаление, помощь... 
А Беленко это паразит-насекомое, который кроме призрения ничего не заслуживает...

----------


## Холостяк

> А от кого она, кстати, независимая?


От названия!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Плохо смотрите, Уважаемый, раз не видите в нем коварства, злобы, предательства и прочего дерьма!
> 
> Несчастные - это гражданские в Цхинвали, беженцы, нищие, больные... Это люди которым действительно надо сожаление, помощь... 
> А Беленко это паразит-насекомое, который кроме призрения ничего не заслуживает...


Митинг -- за углом...

----------


## Холостяк

*Российские ВМФ с 10 по 14 ноября проведут учения в территориальных водах Венесуэлы.*
(вроде как и Дальняя авиация присоединится)



http://news.mail.ru/politics/2000228/

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2000466/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Концерн радиостроения "Вега" продолжает работы по модернизации комплексов ДРЛОиУ А-50, находящихся на вооружении ВВС РФ*


http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=59574&cid=25






> ГЕЛЕНДЖИК, 5 сентября. (АРМС-ТАСС). Концерн радиостроения "Вега" совместно с ТАНТК им.Бериева продолжает работы по модернизации комплексов ДРЛОиУ А-50, находящихся на вооружении ВВС РФ, сообщил АРМС-ТАСС на "Гидроавиасалоне 2008" заявил генеральный директор предприятия Владимир Верба.
> 
> По его словам, "модернизированный комплекс в настоящее время успешно проходит государственные испытания".
> 
> Как отметил В.Верба, "модернизированные комплексы будут на уровне лучших мировых достижений в этой области, а по некоторым параметрам российские комплексы опережают западные аналоги" (_ну кто бы сомневался _ ).
> 
> Всего на вооружение ВВС в 70-80-е годы было принято более 10 самолетов ДРЛО А-50.

----------


## Mad_cat

РФ временно разместит противлодочные самолеты в Венесуэле 
http://lenta.ru/news/2008/09/08/base/

----------


## AC

> РФ временно разместит противлодочные самолеты в Венесуэле 
> http://lenta.ru/news/2008/09/08/base/


Все три?...  :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Все три?...


не смешно :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

А скептиков полно по этой теме!!!! Все три самолета или все три корабля )))))

Американцы высказали скептицизм в отношении возможности российских военно-морских сил провести совместные с Венесуэлой учения в Атлантическом океане. «Мы будем наблюдать. Я не видел, чтобы русские это подтвердили, но я предполагаю, что в случае, если это является правдой, то тогда они (русские) нашли несколько кораблей, который могут так далеко дойти», – не без иронии заявил вчера официальный представитель госдепартамента США *Шон Маккормак*. 



*Внимательно следить*
http://expert.ru/news/2008/09/09/fleet/

Вот хорошо в ответ сказано:
Это высшая степень раздражения американцев. Оно и понятно: они бы хотели, чтобы мы вообще не плавали, не летали, не ездили, а ползали. Они и раньше были недовольны возобновлением полетов нашей дальней авиации, потом были недовольны участием нашей армии в миротворческой операции на Кавказе, теперь недовольны предстоящими учениями в Атлантическом океане. Для нас такая их реакция – своеобразная лакмусовая бумажка, раз возмущаются, значит, все делаем правильно.
Безусловно, у нашего флота есть возможности проводить подобные учения. Не спорю, у российских вооруженных сил существуют проблемы. Что касается ВМФ, то у нас незначительное количество средств выделяется на ремонт судов, на переоснащение новыми системами вооружения, системами ПВО, эти проблемы есть, но они некритичны, и мы их не скрываем.
Но в проекте нового бюджета предусмотрено серьезное увеличение объема финансирования на обеспечение национальной обороны. Это связано прежде всего с тем, что появилось принципиально иное понимание того, на что необходимо расходовать средства бюджета. Деньги можно было выделять и раньше, но важнее то, на что они будут выделяться.

----------


## MADMAX

На одном из информационных источников увидел следующее: Два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-160 ВВС России в среду приземлились на военном аэродроме Либертадор в Венесуэле, сообщает агентство РИА Новости со ссылкой на Министерство обороны РФ. Бомбардировщики совершат несколько учебно-тренировочных полетов над нейтральными водами, после чего вернутся в Россию. Как сообщил агентству "Интерфакс" источник в Минобороны, на пути в Венесуэлу российские самолеты сопровождали истребители НАТО. "Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами", - отметил он. Напомним, 8 сентября Венесуэла объявила о готовящихся совместных учениях с ВМФ России, которые должны состояться 10-14 ноября. В учениях с российской стороны должны принять участие корабли Северного флота во главе с тяжелым атомным ракетным крейсером "Петр Великий". В понедельник МИД РФ сообщил, что совместные военные учения России и Венесуэлы никак не связаны с ситуацией на Кавказе, а договоренность о них была достигнута еще до начала грузино-осетинского конфликта.

----------


## Холостяк

*Война на Кавказе показала высокую эффективность модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ*



http://forums.airforce.ru/newreply.p...uote=1&p=32355

"Пятидневная" война на Кавказе показала высокую эффективность российских модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ "Грач", сообщил главный конструктор "ОКБ Сухого", президент НПК "Штурмовики Сухого" Владимир Бабак в интервью, опубликованном в газете "Красная Звезда". По его оценке, в ходе войны "российским ВВС противостоял очень серьезный, хорошо подготовленный, организованный и обученный противник". "Грузия создала систему ПВО на самом высоком современном уровне. В ее списке практически вся номенклатура советских комплексов и их модификаций от С-75, С-200, "Бук", "Оса", "Куб", Тунгуска" до ПЗРК, - сказал Бабак. - Фактически это был образцовый участок советской системы ПВО конца 1980-х годов, дополненный "нововведениями" из США, Израиля и Украины". 
Бабак сообщил, что "в операции состоялось боевое крещение штурмовика Су-25СМ, обладающего более совершенным прицельно-навигационным комплексом". "При выполнении боевых вылетов эти машины использовались ведущими, а ведомыми - Су-25, не прошедшие модернизацию, - отметил конструктор. - Все поставленные задачи штурмовая авиация выполнила. Общий вывод: для уничтожения целей на поле боя, а тем более - в горной местности, применение штурмовиков наиболее оптимально. Даже в отдаленной перспективе другие авиационные комплексы более эффективно выполнять такую задачу не смогут".

----------


## Холостяк

> На одном из информационных источников увидел следующее: Два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-160 ВВС России в среду приземлились на военном аэродроме Либертадор в Венесуэле, сообщает агентство РИА Новости со ссылкой на Министерство обороны РФ. Бомбардировщики совершат несколько учебно-тренировочных полетов над нейтральными водами, после чего вернутся в Россию. Как сообщил агентству "Интерфакс" источник в Минобороны, на пути в Венесуэлу российские самолеты сопровождали истребители НАТО. "Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами", - отметил он. Напомним, 8 сентября Венесуэла объявила о готовящихся совместных учениях с ВМФ России, которые должны состояться 10-14 ноября. В учениях с российской стороны должны принять участие корабли Северного флота во главе с тяжелым атомным ракетным крейсером "Петр Великий". В понедельник МИД РФ сообщил, что совместные военные учения России и Венесуэлы никак не связаны с ситуацией на Кавказе, а договоренность о них была достигнута еще до начала грузино-осетинского конфликта.


*Два бомбардировщика ВВС РФ сели на военном аэродроме в Венесуэле*



http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20080910/151159870.html

Два стратегических бомбардировщика ВВС РФ Ту-160 в среду вечером совершили посадку на военном аэродроме Либертадор в Венесуэле, сообщает Минобороны РФ.
В течение нескольких дней самолеты будут совершать учебно-тренировочные полеты над нейтральными водами, после чего вернутся на базу в России.
Президент Венесуэлы Уго Чавес 1 сентября заявил, что приветствовал бы визит российских военных кораблей и самолетов дальней авиации в эту южноамериканскую страну.
"Если русский флот придет в Карибское море или Атлантический океан, то он может посетить с визитом Венесуэлу. Добро пожаловать! У нас с этим нет никаких проблем", - заявил Уго Чавес.
"Если у дальней авиации России появится необходимость совершить посадку на территории Венесуэлы, с этим также не будет проблем. Мы также их встретим и будем приветствовать", - добавил лидер Венесуэлы.

----------


## Холостяк

> Все три?...


Это типа "удачно пошутил" или как ?  

Амеры тут пишут об этом:
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5g...gJH5wD932KBOO1

Разговор идет об Ил-38 и Ту 142...

Ил-38 вроде как у нас - Североморск 403-й отдельный смешанный авиационный полк, Николаевка 289-й отдельный противолодочный авиационный полк, Елизово 317-й смешанный авиационный полк и Остров 33 Центр переподготовки офицерского состава ВМФ... Пишут открытые источники, что в активе их 26 единиц...
http://warfare.ru/rus/?lang=rus&catid=259&linkid=2191
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%BB-38

Ту-142 - Остров 33 Центр БП и ПЛС, Кипелово 73-я отдельная противолодочная авиационная эскадрилья и Каменный Ручей 568-й отдельный смешанный авиационный полк ... Актив тож - 26 единиц...
http://warfare.ru/rus/?lang=rus&catid=259&linkid=2308
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/sea/tu142.html
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%83-142

----------


## AC

> "российским ВВС противостоял очень серьезный, хорошо подготовленный, организованный и обученный противник". "Грузия создала систему ПВО на самом высоком современном уровне. В ее списке практически вся номенклатура советских комплексов и их модификаций от С-75, С-200, "Бук", "Оса", "Куб", Тунгуска" до ПЗРК, - сказал Бабак. - Фактически это был образцовый участок советской системы ПВО конца 1980-х годов, дополненный "нововведениями" из США, Израиля и Украины"


Врет товарищ Бабак и не краснеет, или за него врут сказочники из "Красной Звезды"...  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

> Врет товарищ Бабак и не краснеет, или за него врут сказочники из "Красной Звезды"...


  

Неужели !?

----------


## AC

> Неужели !?


Ага... Странно, что он не сказал, что нашим ВВС противостояли грузинские космические корабли...  :Biggrin:

----------


## SergM

Тем не менее все эти Чебурашкины-игры с Ту-160 не следует рассматривать иначе как пропаганду нынешней власти чисто для внутреннего потребления:"Мы ещё ого-го". Ничего существенного от этого случайного вылета пока ещё живых Ту-160, давно снятых с производства и чъё производство технически невозможно сейчас в Российском авиапроме вообще, и не несёт и никакого значения для США, конечно же, имеет, кроме приятностей для ветеранов авиации и поднятия духа Уго Чавеса. ( Нет я в принципе - даже за - НО РЕАЛЬНУЮ установку ракет на Кубе и в Венесуле, но реальную, а не бутафорскую) . Эти случайные вылеты, будут, конечно, продолжатся до полного экономного исчерпания ресурса Ту-160, в первую очередь, конечно их также невоспроизводимых двигателей производства уже также почившего СНТК им Кузнецова - см. форум авиапорт.ру про добивание нынешней властью последнего практического детища этого КБ - двигателя НК-93(аналог которого сейчас доделывает Пратт-Уиттни) и всего КБ в целом. В общем и целом, конечно, наш авиапром как в военной так и в гражданской своей части допевает свою последнюю лебединую песнь вслед за уже почившим Украинским (ныне политически корректно - укровским), см. опять же новости и их обсуждение на авиапорт. ру, в том числе и бывшими и нынешними конструкторами и специалистами ЦИАМа:
 - и свежие новости про полный провал и конец проекта Сухой-Погосян-ССЖ
 - и про реальное положение дел -близкое к закрытию завода и полной остановке производства и готовящейся стачке и уже написанному обращению остаков персонала в Правительство РФ обращение - Комсомольского-на -Амуре Завода, определённого к производству как этого уже провалившегося ССЖ, так и 
- почему-то к уже полностью проваленной на ЭТОМ ЖЕ единственном почему-то по решению Правительства РФ и ОАК заводе к производству СУ-35 - уже признан непригодным к производству из-за недоработок конструкции, так и там же - И5П, уже точно не взлетит в запланированный срок и даже не приступит к испытаниям.
-так что Следующий Визит Путина в Музей Бывш. Завода Авиастар в Ульяновске при Китайском Пункте Сбора Цветного Металллолома может быть уже празднования официальным помином по Российскому авиапрому.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Сообщение от Холостяк  Посмотреть сообщение
> "российским ВВС противостоял очень серьезный, хорошо подготовленный, организованный и обученный противник". "Грузия создала систему ПВО на самом высоком современном уровне. В ее списке практически вся номенклатура советских комплексов и их модификаций от С-75, С-200, "Бук", "Оса", "Куб", Тунгуска" до ПЗРК, - сказал Бабак. - Фактически это был образцовый участок советской системы ПВО конца 1980-х годов, дополненный "нововведениями" из США, Израиля и Украины"


Ну, это он загнул. С-75, С-125 давно не боеготовы и стрелять из них ни грузины, ни украинцы не умеют. Тунгусок на сколько мне известно там не было, но были Шилки. Развертывание С200 в том районе также очень маловертоятно. Фактически там использовались Буки, Осы, Шилки и ПЗРК.



> - и свежие новости про полный провал и конец проекта Сухой-Погосян-ССЖ
> - и про реальное положение дел -близкое к закрытию завода и полной остановке производства и готовящейся стачке и уже написанному обращению остаков персонала в Правительство РФ обращение - Комсомольского-на -Амуре Завода, определённого к производству как этого уже провалившегося ССЖ, так и
> - почему-то к уже полностью проваленной на ЭТОМ ЖЕ единственном почему-то по решению Правительства РФ и ОАК заводе к производству СУ-35 - уже признан непригодным к производству из-за недоработок конструкции, так и там же - И5П, уже точно не взлетит в запланированный срок и даже не приступит к испытаниям.
> -так что Следующий Визит Путина в Музей Бывш. Завода Авиастар в Ульяновске при Китайском Пункте Сбора Цветного Металллолома может быть уже празднования официальным помином по Российскому авиапрому.


Как писал классик "не читайте перед обедом советских газет" :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> Тем не менее все эти Чебурашкины-игры с Ту-160 не следует рассматривать иначе как пропаганду нынешней власти чисто для внутреннего потребления:"Мы ещё ого-го". Ничего существенного от этого случайного вылета пока ещё живых Ту-160, давно снятых с производства и чъё производство технически невозможно сейчас в Российском авиапроме вообще, и не несёт и никакого значения для США, конечно же, имеет, кроме приятностей для ветеранов авиации и поднятия духа Уго Чавеса. ( Нет я в принципе - даже за - НО РЕАЛЬНУЮ установку ракет на Кубе и в Венесуле, но реальную, а не бутафорскую) . Эти случайные вылеты, будут, конечно, продолжатся до полного экономного исчерпания ресурса Ту-160, в первую очередь, конечно их также невоспроизводимых двигателей производства уже также почившего СНТК им Кузнецова - см. форум авиапорт.ру про добивание нынешней властью последнего практического детища этого КБ - двигателя НК-93(аналог которого сейчас доделывает Пратт-Уиттни) и всего КБ в целом. В общем и целом, конечно, наш авиапром как в военной так и в гражданской своей части допевает свою последнюю лебединую песнь вслед за уже почившим Украинским (ныне политически корректно - укровским), см. опять же новости и их обсуждение на авиапорт. ру, в том числе и бывшими и нынешними конструкторами и специалистами ЦИАМа:
> - и свежие новости про полный провал и конец проекта Сухой-Погосян-ССЖ
> - и про реальное положение дел -близкое к закрытию завода и полной остановке производства и готовящейся стачке и уже написанному обращению остаков персонала в Правительство РФ обращение - Комсомольского-на -Амуре Завода, определённого к производству как этого уже провалившегося ССЖ, так и 
> - почему-то к уже полностью проваленной на ЭТОМ ЖЕ единственном почему-то по решению Правительства РФ и ОАК заводе к производству СУ-35 - уже признан непригодным к производству из-за недоработок конструкции, так и там же - И5П, уже точно не взлетит в запланированный срок и даже не приступит к испытаниям.
> -так что Следующий Визит Путина в Музей Бывш. Завода Авиастар в Ульяновске при Китайском Пункте Сбора Цветного Металллолома может быть уже празднования официальным помином по Российскому авиапрому.


Серьезный аналитический труд... 
Про "чебурашкины игры".. Это амерам скажите, то что памперсы, детское питание и питьевую воду (которых стало в дифиците после прихода российскх войск) привезли к берегам Грузии на короблях береговой охраны и ВМФ НАТО... Потом можно через Гену передать привет НАТО-ЕС, так как те по-чебурашкинскому напугали Россию прекращением сотрудничества... Ну и "прэвет" компании мультяшных героев Диснея из Вашингтона..., которые напряглись показать "мы вот ща как зададим России" и с жидким стулом удалились...

Там в Венесуэле достаточно организовать "Беспокойное хозяйство" Семибаба!!! И амеры от инсульта начнут сами загибаться, те что покрепше начнут бегать к семейному психу не раз в неделю, а ежедневно.... 
 



А по инфе об Авиапроме... Ну не все так гладко, но как прально советует собеседник Mad_cat - советских газет поменьше читайте...
Неужели такие серьезные проблемы с Су-35, что уже признан не пригодным? А кто это его так быстро признал? Не Буш случайно или этот..., Чейни? Я так больше склонен к тому, что просто не могут его собрать... Ужо какой год у нас Су-34 собрать не могуть!!!!???? Так же и с этим 35-м...
И о визите Путина в ульяновский "музей"... Хммм... Прямо глубокий смысл и сравнение с Китайским Пунктом Сбора Цветного Металллолома... Уморили!!!

----------


## Холостяк

*ТУ-160 как средство убеждения*



http://rian.ru/analytics/20080911/151183341.html

----------


## Mig

> Тем не менее все эти Чебурашкины-игры с Ту-160 не следует рассматривать иначе как пропаганду нынешней власти чисто для внутреннего потребления:"Мы ещё ого-го". Ничего существенного от этого случайного вылета пока ещё живых Ту-160, давно снятых с производства и чъё производство технически невозможно сейчас в Российском авиапроме вообще... Эти случайные вылеты, будут, конечно, продолжатся до полного экономного исчерпания ресурса Ту-160


Если следовать вашей логике, то любые учения - чебурашкины игры. Т.е. все армии, проводящие учения - играют в чебурашек?

ДА, обеспечившая перелет Ту-160 за океан получила, таким образом хороший опыт перебазирования сил на новый ТВД. Это "чебурашкины игры"?

К вашему сведению, ныне на Казанском заводе идет сборка новых Ту-160.

Кстати, а вы не скажите, каков ресурс Ту-160? ИМХО летать им нужно как больше. В противном случае лет через 20 их спишут в утиль с 50% остатком ресурса...

----------


## AC

> К вашему сведению, ныне на Казанском заводе идет сборка новых Ту-160...


Вот и посмотрим, когда их соберут...  :Biggrin: 
Двигатели для них откуда берут, кстати?...  :Cool:

----------


## Mig

> Двигатели для них откуда берут, кстати?...


Неужели вы всерьез считаете, что отвечу на ваш вопрос на открытом ресурсе? :Confused: 
Старая истина - "болтун находка для шпиона" - остается актуальной и в 21-м век! :Biggrin:

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=Холостяк;32328]А скептиков полно по этой теме!!!! Все три самолета или все три корабля )))))
Американцы высказали скептицизм в отношении возможности российских военно-морских сил провести совместные с Венесуэлой учения в Атлантическом океане. «Мы будем наблюдать. Я не видел, чтобы русские это подтвердили, но я предполагаю, что в случае, если это является правдой, то тогда они (русские) нашли несколько кораблей, который могут так далеко дойти», – не без иронии заявил вчера официальный представитель госдепартамента США *Шон Маккормак*

Похоже, что некоторые американские скептики переехали на "работу" в Москву. Или эти московские скептики всегда на амеров работали? :Tongue:

----------


## AC

> Неужели вы всерьез считаете, что отвечу на ваш вопрос на открытом ресурсе?
> Старая истина - "болтун находка для шпиона" - остается актуальной и в 21-м век!


Неужели найден какой-то секретный способ приобретения НК-321 помимо уже давно известного?...  :Cool:

----------


## alexvolf

> Неужели найден какой-то секретный способ приобретения НК-321 помимо уже давно известного?...


Уважаемый АС
Существует поверие,что Писсимист хорошо информированный реалист.Вот-бы и поведали сообществу откуда берутся НК ес-но не раскрывая секрета авиапрома.Кстати двигатели с  уничтоженных 160 тоже под нож пошли или нет???

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=SergM;32371]Тем не менее все эти Чебурашкины-игры с Ту-160 не следует рассматривать иначе как пропаганду нынешней власти чисто для внутреннего потребления:"Мы ещё ого-го". 

Серж М
А Вы что уже не "ого-го".Предпочитаете фирму Боинг вместо Ту.Из Вашего заявления получается все что делает руководство МО пытаясь как-то организовать (или реорганизовать) боевую подготовку ВВС (в том числе и дальней СА) считаете играми какого-то Чебурашки (вопрос к Вам- а это КТО-ЧЕБУРАШКА???-многим не понятно,a Гена -это США???) 
Несколько слов о пропаганде( лат. propaganda-подлежащее для распространения)-угодили в самую точку.Думаю что и в дальнейшем ВВС РФ будут распространять свое влияние в различных точках где  будет проявлятся определенный интерес.
С уважением

----------


## SergM

Да, с осуждением руководства ВВС я не прав, летать им, конечно, нужно.
Другое дело, что наличие и состояние парка самолётов это не их забота, это их проблема:
http://www.aviaport.ru/conferences/40739,3/
http://www.ng.ru/regions/2007-12-20/7_samara.html

----------


## AC

*Все! Пятое поколение можно не делать и не париться, а спокойно перекуривать пока в сторонке... А зачем? Мы и так всех победили уже...*  :Smile: 

15.09.2008 - 14:41 Информационное агентство АРМС-ТАСС
В виртуальном воздушном бою истребители Су-35 одержали убедительную победу над F-35.
В виртуальном воздушном бою истребители Су-35 одержали убедительную победу над американскими F-35. Моделирование воздушного боя было проведено в августе 2008 года на военной авиабазе США на Гавайях. 
Как сообщают австралийские СМИ, данное мероприятие состоялось в присутствии представителей австралийских ВВС, которые планируют закупить американские истребители F-35 на общую сумму в 16 млрд дол. 
Однако утечка информации в СМИ о результатах моделирования привела к тому, что оппозиционные партии в Австралии потребовали срочного пересмотра сделки по приобретению истребителей F-35 производства "Локхид-Мартин". 
По мнению оппозиции, одним из возможных вариантов для ВВС Австралии является требование к США заменить F-35 на F-22.
http://www.vpk-news.ru/default.asp?pr_sign=main.events

Истребителями "Су" превосходят в воздушном бою американские "F35"
Российские истребителями "Су" имеют целый ряд преимуществ перед новейшим американским истребителем 5-го поколения F35 и в случае реального их поединка в воздушном бою они одержали бы убедительную победу. К такому выводу пришли специалисты по итогам смоделированных воздушных боев, – сообщают австралийские газеты The Australian и The West Australian со ссылкой на секретный доклад военных. Сообщения СМИ вызвали озабоченность министра обороны Австралии, который уже приказал представить ему полный отчет о боевой эффективности продвигаемого американцами боевого самолета. Австралийские ВВС намерены закупить у США новейшие истребители на общую сумму в 16 млрд долларов. 
20:14 Выпуск 20:00 14.09.2008
http://www.rusnovosti.ru/news/141812/

----------


## Холостяк

> *Все! Пятое поколение можно не делать и не париться, а спокойно перекуривать пока в сторонке... А зачем? Мы и так всех победили уже...* 
> 
> 15.09.2008 - 14:41 Информационное агентство АРМС-ТАСС
> В виртуальном воздушном бою истребители Су-35 одержали убедительную победу над F-35.
> В виртуальном воздушном бою истребители Су-35 одержали убедительную победу над американскими F-35. Моделирование воздушного боя было проведено в августе 2008 года на военной авиабазе США на Гавайях. 
> Как сообщают австралийские СМИ, данное мероприятие состоялось в присутствии представителей австралийских ВВС, которые планируют закупить американские истребители F-35 на общую сумму в 16 млрд дол. 
> Однако утечка информации в СМИ о результатах моделирования привела к тому, что оппозиционные партии в Австралии потребовали срочного пересмотра сделки по приобретению истребителей F-35 производства "Локхид-Мартин". 
> По мнению оппозиции, одним из возможных вариантов для ВВС Австралии является требование к США заменить F-35 на F-22.
> http://www.vpk-news.ru/default.asp?pr_sign=main.events
> ...


Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

F-35 был всесторонне разбит в очень классифицированных моделируемых воздушных боях против российских Фланкеров Сухого во время военных виртуальных учебных боев на Гавайях в прошлом месяце. Проводились эти учения на авиабазе Hickam Аir Вase. Это были учения "Виртуальный Флаг"..... Инфу об этих учениях я постил : Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".
Эти итоги были засвидетельствованы по крайней мере четырьмя участниками учений от ВВС Австралии и офицером военной разведки Австралии.
Информацию доложили в правительство, которое мечтает купить Ф-35. Вообщем их Министр обороны Joel Fitzgibbon серьезно был озабочен..., но находится в сомнениях - ведь бои были не реальные... Хотя другие должностные лица уже хотят отказаться от Ф-35 и настоять, чтоб Америка продала им Ф-22... Они пока все в восторге от рекламы "супермогучих" самолетов Америки и находятся под прессингом их продавцов...
Ссылки на австралийские источники:

http://www.thewest.com.au/aapstory.a...oryName=513884

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au...-31477,00.html

----------


## Холостяк

*Ту-160 прилетели домой*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2031204



http://news.mail.ru/politics/2031204/gallery/189062

Российские стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-160 вернулись домой. В ночь на пятницу 2 самолета приземлились на базовом аэродроме в Энгельсе. В Венесуэле ракетоносцы находились больше недели и за это время провели учебно-тренировочные полёты над акваторией Карибского моря, а также установили 2 рекорда для самолетов стратегической авиации.

----------


## MADMAX

Здесь, на англоязычном форуме, много фотографий побывавших на Венесуэле двух бомбардировщиков Ту-160... 
Источник: http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=84315

----------


## AC

> Здесь, на англоязычном форуме, много фотографий побывавших на Венесуэле двух бомбардировщиков Ту-160... 
> Источник: http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=84315


Спасибо!...  :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

_Главкомат ВВС России сформулировал требования к составу оборудования самолетов МиГ-29СМТ, построенных для алжирских ВВС и переданных российской военной авиации, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе._
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/09/19/157805.html
Это правда или очередная утка? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

*Российская стратегическая авиация готовится осваивать новые регионы мира*

http://www.rg.ru/2008/09/19/reg-sara...-tu-anons.html



- Такие полеты чем-то особенно героическим мы не считаем, ведь это наша работа, но конечно, лестно было слышать когда один из руководителей российского МИДа на встрече в Венесуэле, сказал, что появление наших самолетов в Венесуэле было самым знаковым событием дипломатии в этом году, - поделился заместитель командира полка, выполнявший в полете обязанности второго пилота Андрей Малышев.

----------


## AC

> ...Один из руководителей российского МИДа на встрече в Венесуэле, сказал, что появление наших самолетов в Венесуэле было самым знаковым событием дипломатии в этом году, - поделился заместитель командира полка ... Андрей Малышев.


Дипломатия летающих канонерок?...  :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

ВВС Шри-Ланки получили пять истребителей МиГ-29 и готовятся к принятию их на вооружение. Об этом сообщает интернет-сайт Sri Lanka Watch со ссылкой на источники в военно-воздушных силах. По имеющейся информации, закупка боевых самолетов российского производства обошлась шри-ланкийскому бюджету в сумму не менее 75 миллионов долларов. Таким образом, стоимость одного МиГ-29 превысила 15 миллионов долларов. Ранее, в марте текущего года сообщалось о переговорах Шри-Ланки с Россией по четырем модернизированным истребителям МиГ-29СМ и одному учебно-боевому МиГ-29УБ. Решение об их закупке было принято руководством страны после нанесения группировкой "Тигры освобождения Тамил-Илама" воздушного удара по авиабазе вблизи аэропорта Коломбо в марте 2007 года. В настоящее время на вооружении ВВС Шри-Ланки стоят истребители F-7 китайского производства, израильские истребители-бомбардировщики Kfir и российские МиГ-27. Получение многофункциональных истребителей МиГ-29СМ с усовершенствованным бортовым радиоэлектронным оборудованием и расширенной номенклатурой высокоточного вооружения позволит значительно повысить боевой потенциал шри-ланкийских военно-воздушных сил.

----------


## Холостяк

Не понял хохму....
Показали по телеку в новостях учения:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=51743

Показывают во всю стрельбу, танки и над полигоном крутят пилотаж и пускают "салют" "Русские витязи" с Кубинки...
Неужели были учения или просто шоу !?

Ведь "Витязи" без вооружения летают.... Че они там летали то над полигоном то???  Хе-хе-хе!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Я так думаю, что то, что показывали Медведеву и, заодно, по телеку-это просто шоу, нагромождение стрельбы, пальбы, огня, дыма и прочих эффектных штук. Тоже обратил внимание, что Су-27 был в раскраске "Витязей" и  отстрелял все свои ловушки, ну, просто, как на МАКСе -обычный эффектный трюк, не больше. Думаю, что и остальные (БТТ, артиллерия, ракетчики) были заняты тем же-трюками, пусканием пыли в глаза. По крайней мере в том объеме, что был показан по телеку.
  Еще мне показалась, что пролетела четверка 31-х. Кто-нибудь может это подтвердить, или мне это показалось? 
  Кстати, что характерно, опять мы не увидели "поступившие в войска" ни СУ-34, ни МИ-28, ни хваленую "Черную акулу" КА-50. Так где все это? Даже на учениях их нет. А, между тем, наши "новейшие" вертолеты впервые поднялись в воздух уже четверть века назад!

----------


## FLOGGER

Я так думаю, что то, что показывали Медведеву и, заодно, по телеку-это просто шоу, нагромождение стрельбы, пальбы, огня, дыма и прочих эффектных штук. Тоже обратил внимание, что Су-27 был в раскраске "Витязей" и  отстрелял все свои ловушки, ну, просто, как на МАКСе -обычный эффектный трюк, не больше. Думаю, что и остальные (БТТ, артиллерия, ракетчики) были заняты тем же-трюками, пусканием пыли в глаза. По крайней мере в том объеме, что был показан по телеку.
  Еще мне показалась, что пролетела четверка 31-х. Кто-нибудь может это подтвердить, или мне это показалось? 
  Кстати, что характерно, опять мы не увидели "поступившие в войска" ни СУ-34, ни МИ-28, ни хваленую "Черную акулу" КА-50. Так где все это? Даже на учениях их нет. А, между тем, наши "новейшие" вертолеты впервые поднялись в воздух уже четверть века назад!

----------


## Холостяк

Да... Были 31-е... И МаКС тоже устроили... Точно - показуха!

----------


## AC

*ВВС получили в начштаба зенитчика*
Генерал-лейтенант Волковицкий Вадим Юрьевич
Родился 15 апреля 1956 г. в городе Мурманске. В 1976 г. закончил Горьковское зенитное ракетное училище противовоздушной обороны.
В 1987 г. окончил Военную командную академию противовоздушной обороны им. Г.К.Жукова и в 1998 г. Военную академию Генерального штаба ВС РФ. 
Командовал зенитным ракетным дивизионом, зенитной ракетной бригадой, корпусом противовоздушной обороны.
С июня 2002 по май 2006 гг. был назначен начальником штаба – первым заместителем командующего Уральским объединением ВВС и ПВО (г. Екатеринбург).
В мае 2006 г. был назначен командующим Уральским объединением ВВС и ПВО. 
Указом Президента РФ от 21 сентября 2008 г. назначен на должность начальника Главного штаба – первого заместителя главнокомандующего Военно-воздушными силами.
Воинское звание «генерал-лейтенант» присвоено Указом Президента Российской Федерации 11 декабря 2001 г.
Генерал-лейтенант Волковицкий Вадим Юрьевич награжден орденом «За военные заслуги», медалями, именным огнестрельным оружием.
В 2008 г. присвоено звание «Заслуженный военный специалист».

----------


## Холостяк

*Российские ВВС отработают применение ядерного оружия*

В учении примут участие самолеты Ту-160, Ту-95МС, Ту-22М3, во время полетов их будут сопровождать истребители, дозаправку в воздухе «стратегов» произведут самолеты-заправщики Ил-78. В ходе учений Ту-160 и Ту-95МС выполнят практические пуски крылатых ракет в приполярных районах России. На этих маневрах впервые за долгий период времени экипажи будут выполнять полеты с полной боевой нагрузкой, пуски крылатых ракет будут осуществлены с расходом всего боекомплекта Ту-160 и Ту-95МС.
http://news.mail.ru/politics/2071597/

----------


## Холостяк

*Российская армия испытала и приняла на вооружение новый БЛА для разведки и наведения артиллерии - генерал-полковник Поповкин*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=60796&cid=44

*В 2009 г. начнутся серийные поставки вертолетов Ка-52 в ВС РФ*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=60903&cid=44

----------


## FLOGGER

Эти серийные, наверное, из той же оперы, что и "серийные" СУ-34, которые  в Липецке уже почти 2 года.

----------


## Андрей

Вообще, "Аллигатор" "один и без оружия" каждый день летает вдоль МКАДа с площадки в Жулебино до Чкаловского на свою базу и вечером обратно. Что то делают, правда неизвестно что.

----------


## Холостяк

Бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 подняли в
воздух японскую авиацию
Два экипажа Ту-22М3 успешно выполнили сегодня плановый полет на воздушное патрулирование в акваторию Японского моря.

Полет проходил в рамках боевого применения частей Дальней авиации в стратегических командно-штабных учениях Стабильность-2008, сообщил начальник службы информации и общественных связей ВВС России подполковник Владимир Дрик. 
"Самолеты поднялись с аэродрома в Приморском крае, – сказал он. – Продолжительность полета составила около 5 часов". 
"В ходе патрулирования самолеты Ту-22М3 сопровождались истребителями ВВС Японии. Так, в Японском море экипажи Дальней авиации сопровождались дважды: в течение 30 минут двумя F-15 ВВС Японии c авиабазы Титосе и в течение 4 минут двумя F-15 ВВС Японии с авиабазы Хякури", – сообщил представитель ВВС. 
"Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств", – подчеркнул Дрик. 
"При выполнении полета на воздушное патрулирование так же были привлечены два самолета Су-27, пилоты которых обеспечивали прикрытие боевых порядков Ту-22М3, совершив полет на максимальный радиус", – сообщил он.
Дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 предназначен для поражения важных целей на территории противника и ведения борьбы с авианосными ударными группами. В комплект его вооружения могут входить управляемые ракеты Х-22 и Х-15, а также обычные или ядерные авиабомбы общей массой до 21 тонны. Практическая дальность полета Ту-22М3 с нагрузкой достигает 7000 километров.

----------


## Морячок

http://www.ng.ru/nvo/2008-10-01/100_tu160.html

Российский ядерный бомбардировщик подлетел к британскому побережью, не будучи обнаруженным. Инцидент произошёл в конце прошлого года, однако информация о нём была обнародована только сейчас. 

Сверхзвуковой самолёт Ту-160 Blackjack подобрался к Великобритании так близко, что уже через 90 секунд мог бы достичь берега. Это худший инцидент такого рода, произошедший со времён Холодной войны, подчёркивает Daily Mail. Радар королевских ВВС смог обнаружить самолёт, только когда он был на расстоянии 20 миль от прибрежного города Гулль. Однако, если бы потребовалась в самом деле отразить нападение, в любом случае ничего нельзя было бы сделать. Две пары истребителей, которые должны отражать нападения с воздуха, в это время были на задании. 

Данное происшествие чрезвычайно встревожило британские власти: сама возможность того, что подобное может случиться, ставит под вопрос обороноспособность Великобритании. Общественность заявляет, что нужно уделить больше внимания проблемам защиты страны от вторжений извне. Четыре года назад бюджет королевских ВВС был сокращён, и в связи с этим пришлось отказаться от четырёх эскадрилий сверхзвуковых самолётов. 

Сообщают, что сверхзвуковой бомбардировщик вылетел с российской воздушной базы в городе Энгельс
===========================================

Оригинально-с... Интересно - "утка" или в самом деле?

----------


## Холостяк

Нагнетают!!! Политика.... Если б было реальностью - уже бы через пять минут трубили где попало!

В ООН назревает крупный скандал. На заседании Совета Евроатлантического партнерства в Брюсселе неожиданно всплыл скандальный документ, который подписали в НьюЙорке 23 сентября генсек организации Пан Ги Мун и генсек НАТО Яап де Хооп Схеффер. В чем его суть? Об этом "Известиям" рассказывает постпред России при НАТО Дмитрий Рогозин, принимавший участие в заседании. С ним беседует обозреватель "Известий".

http://natomission.ru/society/articl...6aa44c6286e3ca

----------


## Холостяк

Сердюков выступил и сообщил цыфры по сокращению Армии... Режут всех... Полный текст вытупления не нашел.. Везде тока урывки... 
Вроде прозвучало, что из трехсот с лишним частей ВВС останется сто с небольшим...

http://www.vz.ru/society/2008/10/14/218876.html
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=61356&cid=44
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&ci...d=61350&part=2
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=61358&cid=44
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=61322&cid=44
http://www.km.ru/magazin/view.asp?id...8A17E7B190710B

Любопытная статья, хотя несколько....
http://shurigin.livejournal.com/160964.html
http://shurigin.livejournal.com/160712.html#cutid1

Вместо 65 военных вузов в российской армии будут созданы 10 системообразующих вузов -- Анатолий Сердюков 
http://www.arms-expo.ru/site.xp/0490...053052048.html

----------


## Холостяк

*Медведев высоко оценил учения Северного флота и поручил разработать программу создания авианесущих крейсеров*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=61261&cid=44

*Каким станет авианосец будущего?*

http://izvestia.ru/armia2/article3121516/

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, что по второй ссылке, если глянуть, написано, что новые а/носцы будут длиной не менее 100 метров. Это опечатка или что? Там же на картинке указана длина "Кузнецова" 306м. Так новые а/носцы будут как "Курск" или это такой уровень у наших писак?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Сердюков выступил и сообщил цыфры по сокращению Армии... Режут всех... Полный текст вытупления не нашел.. Везде тока урывки... 
> Вроде прозвучало, что из трехсот с лишним частей ВВС останется сто с небольшим...
> 
> Любопытная статья, хотя несколько....
> http://shurigin.livejournal.com/160964.html
> http://shurigin.livejournal.com/160712.html#cutid1
> 
> Вместо 65 военных вузов в российской армии будут созданы 10 системообразующих вузов -- Анатолий Сердюков


 Интересная очень статья, похоже, автор "в теме". Но еще интереснее, что давая, судя по статье, справедливую оценку "деятельности" Сердюкова, как-то за кадром остался тот, кто его на эту должность назначил, кто дает деньги на все эти "утехи" в десятки млрд рублей и позволяет ему оставаться на этом посту и продолжать свою странную деятельность.

----------


## Холостяк

*Минобороны ликвидирует дисбаланс между старшими и младшими офицерами*



В Вооруженных силах (ВС) РФ в ближайшие годы ликвидируют дисбаланс между старшими и младшими офицерами, а также значительно сократят Центральный аппарат министерства, заявил глава Минобороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.
"С точки зрения должностей наша армия сегодня напоминает яйцо, раздутое в середине. Полковников и подполковников больше, чем младших офицеров. Через три года мы построим пирамиду, где все будет четко структурировано и выверено", - приводит слова Сердюкова "Российская газета".
По словам Сердюкова, количество лейтенантов в Вооруженных силах было 50 тысяч, а станет 60 тысяч. Офицеры должны командовать конкретными солдатами и подразделениями, а не руководить складами, отметил министр.
Он также сообщил, что после того, как армия перейдет на новый облик, значительно сократиться и количество воинских частей. В Сухопутных войсках останется 172 части и соединения. *В Военно-воздушных силах из 340 частей останется 180.* Военно-морской флот сократится почти вдвое - с 240 до 123 частей. Ракетные войска стратегического назначения "похудеют" чуть-чуть - с 12 до восьми частей. "Космонавты" и десантники еще меньше - с семи до шести и с шести до пяти воинских частей соответственно.
Реорганизация затронет и высшие штабные кабинеты. Сердюков напомнил, что в центральном аппарате Минобороны в настоящий момент служат 10 тысяч 523 человека. Больше 11 тысяч человек относятся к органам военного управления. Итого набирается почти 22 тысячи человек - больше развернутой дивизии. После обновления в центральном аппарате военного ведомства останутся служить 8,5 тысячи человек.
Сократятся и ряды генералов. На 1 сентября этого года в Вооруженных силах было 1107 генералов. Будет 886. Количество полковников с 25 тысяч 665 уменьшится до 9 тысяч 114. Майоров - с 99 тысяч 550 до 25 тысяч. Капитанов - с 90 до 40 тысяч человек.

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...153214162.html

----------


## Mad_cat

"Армий не будет воздушных. Не будет дивизий и тд. Теперь будет база. Причем некоторые будут иметь смешанный состав самолетов. Сократят несколько полков, на базах будут по три эскадрильи. Пока не понятен смысл всего этого, но говорят что хотят сократить управленческое звено. В ВС теперь не будет Армий, дивизий и полков, зато будет бригада и командование региональное. Сократят порядка 200 тысяч офицеров из них 200 генералов, сокращать будут все, даже Ген штаб в три раза!!!"

http://pilot.strizhi.info/2008/10/16/5747

----------


## FLOGGER

Генералов-то, может, и следует подсократить. Как-то очень давно я прочитал в "КП", что у нас в одном Генштабе генералов больше, чем во всей американской армии. Так это или нет, я, конечно, не знаю, но генералов у нас, мне кажется, в самом деле много, а полковников, так вообще, как собак нерезанных. Интересно, в условиях начавшегося экономического кризиса, (и еще неизвестно, когда и как он закончится) куда их денут, чем займут? Выпустить "на гражданку" несколько сот тысяч здоровых мужиков за несколько лет-это большая проблема. Им же нужно найти работу, предоставить жилье... Не так-то все просто окажется, я думаю. Что касается перекройки всей структуры армии, традиционной для нашей страны, то это вообще проблема огромная, можно сказать глобальная. Если уж проблемы с контрактниками и с призывом все еще не решена, то перекроить *всю армию* за несколько лет-это проблема маненько покрупнее, чем были в Ленмебельторге. Это, как говорится, "волюнтаризм". Интересно, это все планируется с ведома и одобрения премьер-министра и Верховного Главнокомандующего? Думаю, да.

----------


## Холостяк

> *Минобороны ликвидирует дисбаланс между старшими и младшими офицерами*
> "С точки зрения должностей наша армия сегодня напоминает яйцо, раздутое в середине. Полковников и подполковников больше, чем младших офицеров. Через три года мы построим пирамиду, где все будет четко структурировано и выверено", - приводит слова Сердюкова "Российская газета".


Так и понятно почему полковников и подполковников больше. Эта категория осталась еще с Советских времен, чтоб дослужить до пенсии и нормально уйти... Молодые офицеры видя в какую попу они попали сразу, чтоб время не терять, увольняются "голозадыми"... А нам полковникам-подполковникам уже потеряное время жаль, что приходится до конца добить и получить причитающиеся крохи пенсии... Многим старичкам начинать "новую" жизнь и строить карьеру на гражданке уже поздно и по возросту и по здоровью... А молодым и надо уходить пока не поздно и наживать на нормальную жизнь.

Я сомневаюсь, что яйцо превратиться в пирамиду... Все равно лейтенатны, при теперешном положении дел, рвать будут из армии... И пирамида вверх ногами получится...

----------


## AC

*Pilot пишет нам в своем болге вкратце и про другой "дисбаланс":*
"...Армий не будет воздушных. Не будет дивизий и тд. Теперь будет база. Причем некоторые будут иметь смешанный состав самолетов. Сократят несколько полков, на базах будут по три эскадрильи. Пока не понятен смысл всего этого, но говорят что хотят сократить управленческое звено...".
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2008/10/16/5747

----------


## Холостяк

У нас в части уже как в муравейнике - все закопошились... Официально не объявили, но вроде как с нового года всех за штат и начинается...

----------


## [RUS] MK

[QUOTE=Холостяк;32942]*В Военно-воздушных силах из 340 частей останется 180.*

А что будут представлять собой сокращения частей? Сократят людей или и технику тоже? Как я понял, самолеты просто перебазируют на другие аэродромы и создадут из них нормально укомплектованные части, а не то, что сейчас. Только бы не порезали...  :Frown:

----------


## SergM

внештатный...полковник или майор - это довольно сердито. Внештатник такой - оружие всё хранит дома, на службу приходит по договорённости. Напрашивается аналогия с корсарами средник веков.
Я не знаю, как всё это профессиональным военным, к которым япо стчастью - нынешних по-прежнему смутных времён не отношусь, но я бы эту реформу зверскую проводил совершенно иначе. Чтобы гуманней получилось. Её насущно необходимо совмещать тогда уже с реформой воинских званий и соотвествующих им должностных обязанностей. Ясно, что офицерская структура должностей СССР, которую нынешняя прямо унаследовала была иной и наследовала гигантскую армию военного времени, которая существовала только в мобилизационном плане. В остальное - реальное время - вот и имели что получили - в несколько раз раздутый офицерский штат, при кошмарном его довольствии и мат. обеспечении. То, КАК затеяли резать, по тому что вы описываете - мне представляется (как обычные наши реформы - по Чубайсу) - наиболее бесчеловечным способом. Я бы проводил это иначе. Достаточно просто и понятно для людей армии - офицеров, так или иначе отдавших армии не одно десятилетие жизни. 
А именно:
- объявил о реформе соотвествия званий должностям, С ПОНИЖЕНИЕМ РОВНО НА 1н РАНГ. Смотрите - почему это мне кажется выгодным - при старинном принципе троичного комплектование вышестоящих подразделений - это даёт легко прогнозируемое количество потребных офицеров нового звания в каждой категроии.
- соотвественно, реформа самих офицерских званий - понижение в звании ТАКЖЕ НА 1н ранг: полковник становиться п/полковником (хотя конкретно звание п/п-ка я бы лично предочёл как раз и уничтожить вообще - помимо многочисленных непристойных анекдотов на  эту тему, именно подполковниьи должности расплодили кучи военных бюрократов, не связанных с управлением подразделениями, ни за что не отвечающих, но изводящих кучу нервов сослуживцам хотя в армии США и есть leitenant-colonel, для нас по-моему это не вариант, у них намного выше по должности сержантский статус). Итак "старый полковник=новому п/полковнику, хотя лучше-майору". Ст. Майор=н.капитану".  И так до лейтенантов включительно. Что делать со "старыми" :) лейтенантами? (типа меня) Тут есть аж 2 хороших вариантов-либо ничего не делать - старый лейтенант=новому лейтенанту, либо восстановить практ. забытого мл. лейтенанта. Это легко считается, что выгодней - даже с психологической точки зрения. 
Вроде бы "старый" полковник "скорей застрелится, чем станет новым майором". Однако - на мой взгляд это совершенно не так, особенно в нынешних материальных условиях - это легко обьснить как раз давно и много служивым людям, которые все "маленькие" служебно-должностые хитрости СССР отлично, не хуже нас знают, и прекрасно знают во что это выливается, когда в армии одни маршалы. Очень легко они примут процедуру "отнятия одной звёздочки", когда большинство из них, оставленных в армии - ОСТАНУТСЯ ПРИ СВОИХ ДОЛЖНОСТЯХ, а те, которые увольняемы будут по пенсии, или почти по пенсии - СОХРАНЯТ ДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ В СООТВЕСТВИИ СО СТАРЫМ ЗВАНИЕМ. То есть - ранг довольствия, любого, должен быть в соотвесетствии с должностью - и он как раз подскочит на одну ступеньку вверх. Вот такую реформу кадровые военные легко примут, по-моему. И не надо будет никому шашкой махать, ни офицерам, ни реформаторам.

----------


## An-Z

«Интерфакс» со ссылкой на Министерство обороны сообщил, что военное ведомство планирует упразднить институт прапорщиков и мичманов. Если эта информация подтвердится, то около 140 тысяч военнослужащих будут переведены на другие должности или уволены в запас. «Прапоры», как утверждают в Министерстве, не вписываются в облик современной российской армии.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Вертолет Ми-28Н начнет поступать в российские войска с 2009 года*



http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=61947&cid=25

МОСКВА, 28 октября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Новый вертолет Ми-28Н начнет поступать в российские войска с 2009 г, сообщил начальник управления армейской авиации Военно-воздушных сил РФ генерал-майор Виктор Иванов.

Сейчас, по его словам, "четыре машины находятся на опытной эксплуатации в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации в Торжке". "Планируется, что со следующего года этот вертолет будет поступать в наши части", - сказал Иванов в интервью, опубликованном 28 октября в газете "Красная звезда".

"Также мы вышли на этап испытаний вертолета Ка-52, проходит государственные испытания легкий многоцелевой вертолет "Ансат", который в перспективе заменит Ми-2 в летном училище в Сызрани", - отметил генерал. Кроме того, по его словам, "в этом году пополнился парк средних транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5". "Он является более современным и модернизированным в соответствии с требованиями возникающих задач и условий эксплуатации. Впоследствии машина Ми- 8МТВ-5 заменит все существующие вертолеты этого типа", - уточнил Иванов. По его оценке, "все винтокрылые машины поступают в армейскую авиацию по плану государственной программы вооружений до 2015 г."

Касаясь ведущихся в интересах армейской авиации научно- исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ, генерал сообщил, что сейчас идет модернизация основного боевого вертолета - Ми-24. "В соответствии с требованием времени применение вертолета должно быть круглосуточным, - сообщил Иванов. - Для этого разрабатывается оборудование - тепловизоры и локаторы. Уже сегодня получены неплохие результаты в этом направлении".

----------


## Daemonmike

http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=62011&cid=25

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 29 октября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). На заводе "Прогресс" в г.Арсеньев Приморского края 29 октября начинается серийное производство ударных вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор". Разработка на базе одноместного Ка-50 "Черная акула" модернизированного двухместного вертолета Ка-52 началась в еще 1994 году, а 25 июня 1997 года состоялся первый полет новой боевой машины. Однако финансовые трудности 90-х годов не позволили запустить эту машину в серийное производство.

Решение о начале серийного производства Ка-52 было принято на государственном уровне после создания вертолетостроительной интегрированной группы ОАО "ОПК "Оборонпром", которая объединила практически все компании, занятые в разработке и производстве российской вертолетной техники. Первые серийные машины Ка-52 будут приобретены Министерством обороны РФ в рамках гособоронзаказа.

В торжественной церемонии запуска производства примут участие представители Совета Федерации РФ, Государственной Думы РФ, федеральных и краевых органов исполнительной власти, разработчики боевой машины. Программу украсят летный показ боевого вертолета Ка-50, высший пилотаж спортивного самолета Як-54, а также воздушное шоу с участием парашютистов.

Завод "Прогресс" в настоящее время выпускает вертолеты Ка-50 "Черная акула" разработки фирмы "Камов". Кроме того, с 1993 года в Арсеньеве серийно выпускается легкий многоцелевой вертолет Ми-34С, а также спортивные пилотажные самолеты семейства "Як".

----------


## [RUS] MK

[QUOTE=Daemonmike;33123]http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=62011&cid=25

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 29 октября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). На заводе "Прогресс" в г.Арсеньев Приморского края 29 октября начинается серийное производство ударных вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор". /QUOTE]

А вот я так и не понял: они просто достроят тот задел, что остался по Ка-50, в варианте Ка-52? Или будут делать машины с нуля, т.е. полный цикл?.

----------


## Daemonmike

> А вот я так и не понял: они просто достроят тот задел, что остался по Ка-50, в варианте Ка-52? Или будут делать машины с нуля, т.е. полный цикл?.


Насколько я понимаю Ка-50 и Ка-52 принципиально разные машины. Так что если что и достроят, то достроят задел именно по Ка-50.

Ps: Интересно сколько они собираются построить этих вертолетов, пару штук для испытаний и на этом как обычно все закончится?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ка-52 конструктивно отличается от Ка-50 практически только носовой частью. Унификация деталей 85%. Ну и, конечно, оборудованием :)

----------


## Daemonmike

А вот и информация по количеству вертолетов от того же АРМС-ТАСС:
http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=62011&cid=24


АРСЕНЬЕВ, 29 октября. (АРМС-ТАСС). Серийное производство новых многоцелевых разведывательно-ударных вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" началось 29 октября на Арсеньевской авиационной компании (ААК) "Прогресс". На торжественной церемонии по этому случаю Ка-52 выполнил показательный полет.

ААК планирует до 2012 г. произвести в пределах 30 таких машин, сообщил генеральный директор компании Юрий Денисенко. "Ка-52 обеспечит загрузку производственных мощностей нашего предприятия", - отметил Денисенко. Он подчеркнул, что ААК "Прогресс" готова произвести необходимое для Минобороны РФ количество Ка-52 и, в случае надобности, увеличить объем их производства.

__________________________________________________  _____________________

PS: 30 машин не густо конечно, даже для спец операций, но хотя бы столько, главное чтоб построили:) А то Ми-28 по обещаниям должно было быть штук 20 к концу этого года, а их только планируют начть производить в 2009:( Может это конечно связано с испытанием новых двмгателей. Старые ТВЗ-117ВМА вроде украина делала, а новые ВК-2500 наши.

----------


## Морячок

По каналу "Вести24" репортаж о запуске в производство Ка-52
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=15874...&doc_id=219393
Кстати - почему-то речь идет только о 12 машинах... 
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=219393&cid=1

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересная фраза прозвучала в "Вестях" о том, что он управляет группой *одноместных* вертолетов. Это каких?!
(В очередной раз порадовала фраза "нет аналогов в мире").

----------


## маска

> Интересная фраза прозвучала в "Вестях" о том, что он управляет группой *одноместных* вертолетов. Это каких?!
> (В очередной раз порадовала фраза "нет аналогов в мире").


Наверно Ми-28Н. :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> (В очередной раз порадовала фраза "нет аналогов в мире").


Фраза-то порадовала, но ведь это действительно так. Приведите хоть один аналог? Другое дело-хорошо ли это, что у всех вертолеты как вертолеты, а у нас бах и уникальный. Я имею прежде всего соосную схему и размещение экипажа.

----------


## Холостяк

*50-летний юбилей учебного центра боевого применения авиации отмечают в Астраханской области*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=62331&cid=44

----------


## Холостяк

Потом интересная ссылка на испаноязычный блог... Хорошие фото нашей техники... Есть немного и о российских ВВС...

http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...1_archive.html

Вот алжирский МиГ-29 с блога...



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2BBc6-JDVW...5;‘OS+90.jpg

липецкий су-34

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2BBc6-JDVW...+09-2008+5.jpg

----------


## [RUS] MK

*ОАО "Туполев" завершило госиспытания модернизированного комплекса Ту-95МС*

http://legion.wplus.net/news/newtu.shtml#LAST

ОАО "Туполев" завершило государственные испытания модернизированного комплекса стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-95МС, сообщил на заседании Научно-технического совета, посвященного 120-летию со дня рождения А.Н.Туполева, президент ОАО "Туполев" Игорь Шевчук.

"Комплексы стратегической авиации Ту-95МС, Ту-160, Ту-22М3 находятся сейчас в непрерывном движении, идет процесс модернизации. Мы только что завершили государственные испытания модернизированного комплекса Ту-95МС с новым оборудованием и новым вооружением", - сказал он.

Как сообщалось ранее, модернизированные бомбардировщики Ту-95МС в октябре текущего года приняли участие в учениях "Стабильность-2008".

Ту-95МС совершил первый полет в сентябре 1979 г., с 1981 г. по 1992 г. выпускался серийно. Строились две модификации - Ту-95МС-6 с ракетным вооружением, размещенным в грузоотсеке и на двух подкрыльевых узлах внешней подвески (выпущен 31 самолет), и Ту-95МС-16 с четырьмя подкрыльевыми узлами подвески (57 самолетов). Сегодня на вооружении дальней авиации России находится 68 бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС.
Источник: АвиаПорт.Ru, 11.11.2008


*Россия может противопоставить ПРО США не только "Искандеры"*

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...155330512.html

МОСКВА, 17 ноя - РИА Новости. Россия в качестве защиты от системы ПРО США может использовать, наряду с развертыванием в Калининградской области ракетного комплекса "Искандер", высокоточное оружие воздушного базирования, заявил в понедельник во время телемоста "Москва-Берлин" в РИА Новости бывший главком Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) СССР генерал армии Петр Дейнекин.

"Искандер" - это не самое эффективное средство, которым она будет противодействовать тем наземным объектам, которые сейчас разворачиваются на территории европейских государств. У нас еще есть Военно-воздушные силы, которые обладают высокоточным оружием, и то, что меры будут адекватными, у меня нет никаких сомнений", - сказал Дейнекин.

Говоря об "Искандерах", бывший главком ВВС отметил, что это современные ракетные комплексы, которые способны наносить ракетные удары мгновенно и с высокой точностью.

США намерены разместить радар в Чехии и десять ракет-перехватчиков в Польше под предлогом защиты от предполагаемой ракетной угрозы со стороны Ирана. Россия опасается, что эти системы будут угрожать ее безопасности.

Президент России Дмитрий Медведев 5 ноября в послании Федеральному собранию сообщил, что в качестве ответа на ПРО США в Европе Россия может разместить в Калининградской области ракетные комплексы "Искандер" и осуществлять радиоэлектронное подавление элементов противоракетной обороны.

В минувший четверг Медведев в интервью французской газете "Фигаро", накануне саммита Россия-ЕС в Ницце и саммита G20 в Вашингтоне, заявил, что Россия может отказаться от решения о размещении "Искандеров" в Калининграде, если новая администрация США еще раз проанализирует необходимость строительства элементов ПРО в Европе.

По словам Дейнекина, стратегическая авиация ВВС имеет на вооружении ракеты Х-55, способные поражать цели на расстоянии до 4,5 тысячи километров.

"Ракеты Х-55, на самом деле, обладают дальностью полета в 4,5 тысячи километров, а не до 3 тысяч, как сообщалось. И если баллистические ракеты засекают сразу же по их выходу из шахты, то ракета Х-55 совершенно незаметна по своей траектории и обладает очень мощным современным "интеллектом", - сказал экс-главком ВВС.

Российские Военно-воздушные силы способны попасть даже в мобильный телефон, если такая потребность возникнет, добавил генерал.

Дейнекин также с иронией прокомментировал критические высказывания, которые ранее делало руководство США в связи с возобновлением российской стратегической авиацией воздушного патрулирования в удаленных регионах Земного шара.

"Когда самолеты стратегической авиации РФ недавно летали к Американскому континенту, Кондолиза Райс (госсекретарь США) подвергла их суровой критике за якобы устаревшие конструкции, совершенно не понимая, что средства поражения судят не по их макияжу или внешнему виду, а по тому оружию, что они несут на своем борту", - сказал военный эксперт.

Ракеты Х-55, представляющие собой советский аналог американской ракеты "Томагавк", являются эффективным оружием для нанесения точечных ударов по стратегическим объектам. Специалисты отмечают, что в мире не существует системы ПРО, которая могла бы уничтожить подобную ракету. Х-55 способна огибать объекты и рельеф земной поверхности на высоте от 20 до 100 метров.

----------


## Холостяк

*Россия может противопоставить ПРО США стратегическую авиацию — эксперт*

Россия в качестве защиты от системы ПРО США может использовать, наряду с развертыванием в Калининградской области ракетного комплекса «Искандер», высокоточное оружие воздушного базирования, заявил в понедельник во время телемоста «Москва-Берлин» в РИА Новости бывший главком Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) СССР генерал армии Петр Дейнекин.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2174594

----------


## AC

> *Россия может противопоставить ПРО США стратегическую авиацию — эксперт*
> Россия в качестве защиты от системы ПРО США может использовать, наряду с развертыванием в Калининградской области ракетного комплекса «Искандер», высокоточное оружие воздушного базирования, заявил в понедельник во время телемоста «Москва-Берлин» в РИА Новости бывший главком Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) СССР генерал армии Петр Дейнекин.
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/2174594


Мы уже противопоставили свою дальнюю авиацию ПВО Грузии. По-моему, пора остановиться, помолчать и подумать... Впрочем, экспертам всегда виднее...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Большое интервью главкома ВВС Зелина о подготовке кадров тут:
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...icles.names_01

----------


## Холостяк

*Незаконное вооруженное реформирование* 
_Смысл очередной "перестройки" армии скрывают от всех, включая законодателей.._

_Любопытная статья:_
http://www.informacia.ru/2008/news1280.htm

Выдержка:
_Офицеры ПВО рассказывают, что по плану реформирования к 1 апреля будет ликвидировано КСпН — командование специального назначения — бывший округ ПВО Москвы, который прикрывал с воздуха весь центральный промышленный район — 23 области и 3 республики. Как только не перекраивали его за годы реформ! Последний раз в 2002-м, когда было создано КСпН. Сергей Иванов тогда сказал, что оно станет базой воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО) страны. После чего о “базе” благополучно забыли на 6 лет. 

И вот пришло новое поколение реформаторов. О КСпН вспомнили. На сей раз вместо КСпН стали создавать Оперативно-стратегическое командование ВКО — директиву об этом ждут со дня на день. 

Реформаторы тут же решили убрать из Москвы в Балашиху штаб нового командования, освободив от него огромный особняк на Мясницкой, 33, — бывшую ставку Сталина с бункером и подземным входом в метро. Понятно, там будет не музей. 

В состав командования войдут зенитно-ракетные войска 1-го корпуса ПВО Москвы и 2—3 полка Ржевского корпуса. Поговаривают, что туда же планируют вернуть корпус противоракетной и противокосмической обороны, который несколько лет назад другие реформаторы отдали сначала РВСН, а затем Космическим войскам. Хотя “космонавты” сопротивляются и подключают все свои рычаги влияния, чтобы этого не допустить. 

Но главный парадокс: авиации в этом специальном “воздушном” командовании почти не будет. Из остатков двух полков (Хотилово и Бежецк) формируют авиабазу. Звучит громко, но фактически это один полк из 2 эскадрилий “МиГ-31” и одной “Су-27”. Все! 

При этом легендарная 16-я воздушная армия, которая входила в состав КСпН, будет расформирована. То, что от нее останется, отойдет Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО, видимо, чтобы усилить Питер в связи с переводом туда главного штаба ВМФ. А на месте аэродрома, где базировалась 16-я армия, планируют создать ЗАО “Аэропорт Кубинка”. 

Военные сейчас гадают: кто же станет его директором? Слухи об этом ходят удивительные. В том, что это произойдет скоро, никто не сомневается. Все части, что вместе с 16-й армией базировались в Кубинке, уже распихали. 

Транспортный полк — то ли в Чкаловский, то ли в Клин, а знаменитых “Стрижей” и “Витязей” — то ли в Липецк, то ли в подмосковный Жуковский, на аэродром недавно скрещенной из двух вузов академии им. Жуковского и Гагарина (теперь ее называют академия Жугарина). Кстати, ее тоже выгоняют из Москвы. 

Так вот, в связи с этими перемещениями у офицеров ПВО возникает вопрос: почему главные авиационные силы с самого важного Западного направления перебрасывают на северо-запад — в Питер, хотя там и без этого есть аналогичные силы и средства? В чем тут военный замысел? Если нас все время пугают базами НАТО и ПРО в Западной Европе, то почему, когда выстраивают оборону воздушных границ, эти базы даже не берут в расчет? Выходит, не так уж страшен натовский черт? 

На такие вопросы авторы реформы ответа тоже не дают. А потому военных сложно убедить, что логика принятия таких реформаторских решений не упирается в сталинский особняк на Мясницкой или ЗАО “Аэропорт Кубинка”._

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная статья..., не о ВВС, но уж точно парни эти к нам заглядывают...
*Вести.net: американская экспансия в Рунет*
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=219834&cid=160

_"Сейчас в рамках этой программы работает небольшое число людей. Они выходят в Интернет, в чаты, на популярные интернет-сайты, на частные блоги и разговаривают об американской политике, исправляют ошибки, которые имеют место, а также отсылают людей к фактическим документам. При этом они представляются сотрудниками Госдепартамента. Они делают это на арабском, на фарси и урду. И мы рассматриваем вопрос о нескольких русскоязычных членах нашей пропагандистской сетевой команды", - сказал заместитель госсекретаря Джеймс Глассман. 
_
*Американцы подготовили «палача» российской «трехсотки»*
_На вооружение НАТО скоро появится самолет, предназначенный для уничтожения основы российской ПВО – легендарной «трехсотки». В дополнение к уже имеющемуся истребителю 5-го поколения F —22 американцы готовятся ввести в строй еще одну машину подобного типа – F —35. И пока мы подобными достижениями похвастаться не можем._
http://smi.marketgid.com/news/1414

----------


## MADMAX

В новостях:
В Военно-воздушных силах России в период с 2009 по 2012 год планируется ликвидировать все авиационные дивизии и полки, сформировав на их основе авиабазы, а также сократить свыше 50 тысяч офицерских должностей, сообщает ″Интерфакс″. За три года на их основе будут созданы 55 авиабаз, основу которых составят эскадрильи. Сейчас в главкомате ВВС идет работа по упразднению должностей прапорщиков, а также переводу ряда управлений и служб с военных на гражданские штаты. К практической реализации плана-графика по выходу российской армии на перспективный облик, утвержденного начальником Генерального штаба, военные намерены приступить с 1 декабря. Планируется, что в 2012 году ВВС будут состоять из оперативно-стратегического командования, командования дальней (стратегической) авиации, на вооружении которой будет находиться ядерное оружие, а также командования Военно-транспортной авиации и четырех командований ВВС и ПВО. Кроме этого, корпуса и дивизии противовоздушной обороны будут преобразованы в бригады воздушно-космической обороны, а зенитные ракетные бригады - в зенитные ракетные полки. В военном ведомстве также сообщили, что реформы коснутся тыловых структур. В частности, на базе девяти ликвидированных автодорожных бригад сокращенного состава будет сформировано порядка 20 автомобильных батальонов постоянной боевой готовности. Они будут заниматься подвозом материальных средств в войска. Напомним, что о грядущем реформировании российской армии объявил в октябре 2008 года министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков. В некоторых СМИ его уже успели окрестить самым радикальным за весь постсоветский период. Суть перемен - не только в сокращении офицерских должностей, но и в изменении самой структуры Вооруженных Сил ″в соответствии с мировыми нормами″.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, а что это за "мировые нормы"? Не основаны ли они на известной поговорке "американцы-то ведь не дураки"? Так, чем так долго оставаться в дураках, может проще попросить амеров организовать нам армию по "мировым нормам"? Вообще, у нас уже есть, сравнительно недавний, опыт радикальных реформ и перестроек. И, чем эти радикальные "мероприятия" закончились,-  увидели все. Решили потоптаться на старых граблях?

----------


## MADMAX

Но мне кажется всё равно лучше не станет...

----------


## Холостяк

> В новостях:
> Суть перемен - не только в сокращении офицерских должностей, но и в изменении самой структуры Вооруженных Сил ″в соответствии с мировыми нормами″.


Я как слышу , что "пора все приводить к мировым нормам" и типа того, то сразу ясно становиться, что опять все хотят разпиз..ть и развалить... Это все началось с Горбачевских времен, т.е. приведение к нормам и к амеровскому-мировому "эталону"... Все приводят и все время это приводит в одно и тоже место - "задний проход". Советы к "мировому эталону и нормам" ничего не приводили, но тогда и техника была рабочая и современная и зарплату не задерживали... Или может у наших сейчас "нормы" такие стали гаффёные?

----------


## MADMAX

Короче развалят армию в пух и прах!!! Мне вот даже интересно забежать лет так на 10 вперед и посмотреть, какая же всё-таки будет она, армия!!!

----------


## Daemonmike

Главное, чтоб мы не удивлялись потом, когда начнется война за наши ресурсы и земли, и вдруг внезапно посыпались бомбы на наши головы и как до такого дошло!... Армия нужна не для войны, а для того чтобы ее избежать. Пока рузультаты всех реформ последних 20 лет приводили только к ухудшению нашей армии.

Я понимаю начать реформы с массовых закупок новой техники или хотя бы массовой модернизации, обеспечением нормальными условиями нынешних военнослужащих и т.п. А тут опять собираются порезать...Мы это уже проезжали и не один раз, результаты все знают какие. Главную по моему мнению проблему - нецелевое расходование средств, выделяемых на оборону, а это 40% от общей суммы, это все равно не решит.

А вообще беда приходит внезапно, когда ее меньше всего ждут, как нынешний кризис. Но корни всегда можно узреть...

----------


## MADMAX

Немного о реформе ВС РФ...
http://lenta.ru/news/2008/11/29/secret/
http://lenta.ru/news/2008/11/29/reply/index.htm

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Удивительного в этом ничего нет.Новая форма образования: 4-года обучения на выходе- бакалавр т.е. техник,а 5-лет соответственно магистр т.е. инженер.Затем присваивается категория:-специалист и соответственно профессионал.


признаю, был неправ. очень гламурно смотрится банкомат на КПП-1 училища...

----------


## Морячок

НОВОСИБИРСК, 5 дек - РИА Новости, Мария Кормильцева. Самолет МиГ-29 в пятницу разбился в Забайкальском крае, сообщает пресс-служба ГУ МЧС России по региону.

По информации МЧС, в 12.12 (5.12 мск) по местному времени в 700 метрах северо-западнее поселка Ингода Читинского района потерпел крушение самолет МиГ-29 Минобороны РФ; по предварительным данным, пилот погиб.

"Пострадавших среди гражданского населения и разрушений в месте падения самолета нет. Обстановка уточняется", - говорится в сообщении.

В свою очередь, сотрудник краевого департамента ЧС сообщил РИА Новости, что на место падения самолета выезжала пожарная машина из пожарной части поселка Домна.

"По нашей информации, летчик или не успел катапультироваться, или катапультировался слишком поздно и погиб. Самолет сгорел", - сказал он.

Это второе падение военного самолета в Забайкалье за последние два месяца. Истребитель МиГ-29 разбился 17 октября в 60-ти километрах от аэродрома Домна. Летчик катапультировался и был госпитализирован. Инцидент произошел во время выполнения учебно-тренировочного полета. По предварительным данным комиссии, в состав которой вошли представители министерства обороны и главного командования Военно-воздушных сил, истребитель упал из-за отказа системы управления самолетом, при этом летчик сделал все возможное, чтобы исправить ситуацию.

http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20081205/156536515.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> НОВОСИБИРСК, 5 дек - РИА Новости, Мария Кормильцева. Самолет МиГ-29 в пятницу разбился в Забайкальском крае, сообщает пресс-служба ГУ МЧС России по региону.
> 
> По информации МЧС, в 12.12 (5.12 мск) по местному времени в 700 метрах северо-западнее поселка Ингода Читинского района потерпел крушение самолет МиГ-29 Минобороны РФ; по предварительным данным, пилот погиб.
> 
> "Пострадавших среди гражданского населения и разрушений в месте падения самолета нет. Обстановка уточняется", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> В свою очередь, сотрудник краевого департамента ЧС сообщил РИА Новости, что на место падения самолета выезжала пожарная машина из пожарной части поселка Домна.
> 
> "По нашей информации, летчик или не успел катапультироваться, или катапультировался слишком поздно и погиб. Самолет сгорел", - сказал он.
> ...


Ситуация из "случайности" переросла в "закономерность"...  :Frown:  Пилота жалко.

----------


## Mad_cat

не стоит сгущать, американцы тоже падают.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> не стоит сгущать, американцы тоже падают.


Не надо сравнивать плотность полетов американцев и наших.

----------


## MADMAX

Два самолета Дальней авиации Ту-95МС в ночь на 22 ноября, поднявшись с авиабазы в Энгельсе, успешно выполнили полет на воздушное патрулирование, сообщает РБК. Воздушное патрулирование проводилось в акватории Северного Ледовитого океана. Полет прошел в штатном режиме. Экипажи самолетов Дальней авиации находились в воздухе около 11 часов. Как сообщает служба информации и общественных связей Военно-воздушных сил РФ, все полеты самолетов Дальней авиации проходят по плану боевой подготовки и в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств. 

Самолеты Ту-95МС, выполнявшие полеты на воздушное патрулирование в ходе полета над нейтральными водами океана, истребителями НАТО не сопровождались, добавили в службе информации.
http://www.rnd.cnews.ru/army/airforc...8/11/24/328721

----------


## Mad_cat

> Не надо сравнивать плотность полетов американцев и наших.


Ясно, что техническое состояние нашей техники хуже, но если сравнить количество аварий на час налета за 2008 с 1998, то прогресс есть.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ясно, что техническое состояние нашей техники хуже, но если сравнить количество аварий на час налета за 2008 с 1998, то прогресс есть.


 Вопрос-почему хуже?И по сравнению с чем?Что включаете в "техническое состояние нашей техники"?Опять же какой?Далее-Цены на барелль нефти, на литр соляр/бензин известны.Почем тонна керосина-коммерческая тайна?Нефтеперегонные заводы что остановились уже?КВТ электроэнергии стали что добывать из земных недр? Если так дело и дальше пойдет вообще ВВС летать прекратят и аварийность по нулям.Буржуи  на прикол все Конкорды поставили-что у них отпала необходимость за три часа из Европы в Америке оказатся?Экономика без политики существовать не может.Спекулятивная политика-такая же экономика.Радоватся скоро будем полетам-перелетам ДА,летчиков с цветами и музыкой как первых космонавтов встречать будем.

----------


## MADMAX

Авиагруппа высшего пилотажа, подобная известным российским "Стрижам" и "Русским витязям", будет создана в Казахстане, сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на источники в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе. Собеседник агентства сообщил, что между командованием российских ВВС и Силами воздушной обороны Казахстана уже прошли соответствующие консультации. При создании пилотажной группы будет использован опыт российских летчиков. В состав авиагруппы планируется включить два звена истребителей "Су" и "МиГ". Первые выступления нового подразделения планируется провести осенью 2009 года, однако окончательно группа должна быть готова к 2011 году. Группы высшего пилотажа Военно-воздушных сил России "Русские витязи" (летают на самолетах Су-27) и "Стрижи" (МиГ-29) созданы в 1991 году и входят в состав Центра показа авиатехники имени Кожедуба в подмосковной Кубинке.

----------


## MADMAX

Россия и Индия намерены заключить контракт на совместную разработку и производство истребителей пятого поколения в начале 2009 года, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на президента и председателя правления Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Алексея Федорова. Ранее глава Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) Ашок Бхаведжа заявил, что Россия и Индия создадут разные версии истребителей пятого поколения. Индийская версия будет двухместной, а российская - одноместной, поскольку требования к созданию двухместного самолета продиктованы доктриной индийских ВВС. Фактически обе страны будут параллельно разрабатывать две версии одного самолета. Он сообщил, что стороны уже распределили обязанности. Позиции Индии, в частности, особенно сильны в сфере композитных материалов для производства. Самолет, по словам Бхаведжи, будет "невидимкой", получит способность атаковать несколько целей одновременно. Пилоты также смогут поддерживать устойчивую связь с другими самолетами и с наземными службами. Напомним, что впервые Индия предложила России совместно разрабатывать проект истребителя пятого поколения в 2005 году. Глава военного ведомства этой страны заявил тогда, что военно-воздушные силы Индии и производственные предприятия хотели бы участвовать во всех этапах создания истребителя пятого поколения - начиная от выработки концепции и проектирования, исследования и разработки до совместного производства, включая финансовое участие. В октябре 2007 года было заключено российско-индийское межправительственное соглашение о совместной разработке и производстве истребителя пятого поколения. Стоимость проекта оценивается в 10 миллиардов долларов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Разъясните, пож., что же тогда обещали поднять в воздух в будущем году, если самолет пятого поколения еще только собираются разрабатывать совместно с Индией?  Представить себе, что мы собрались строить 2 разных самолета, да еще болтают про какой-то одномоторный самоль (ну, это откровенная лажа), я не могу при всей моей любви к нашей авиации.  Или просто для индусов будем строить 2-местную машину на базе своей? Но, тогда как же композиты, в которых индусы так сильно продвинуты? А мы тогда из чего собираемся свой строить?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Разъясните, пож., что же тогда обещали поднять в воздух в будущем году, если самолет пятого поколения еще только собираются разрабатывать совместно с Индией?  Представить себе, что мы собрались строить 2 разных самолета, да еще болтают про какой-то одномоторный самоль (ну, это откровенная лажа), я не могу при всей моей любви к нашей авиации.  Или просто для индусов будем строить 2-местную машину на базе своей? Но, тогда как же композиты, в которых индусы так сильно продвинуты? А мы тогда из чего собираемся свой строить?


Свой поднимется в ближайшие годы, а вот с индусами-отдельный проект. Мне кажется, что индийский проект-симбиоз того, что мы уже успели наработать плюс их композиты, электроника и тд, но тем не менее это другая машина, которая, в свою очередь, будет служить донором технологий для нашего. Мне это кажется единственным логичным вариантом. Что-то вроде Ф-22 и Ф-35.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Вопрос-почему хуже?И по сравнению с чем?Что включаете в "техническое состояние нашей техники"?


Вы же прекрасно понимаете о чем я. Посмотрите сколько в обычном авиаполку "летающих" бортов, полностью готовых к боевому применению. Сравните со штатами.



> Почем тонна керосина-коммерческая тайна?


почему тайна? В МаУ сейчас в крыло заливают по 20000руб за тонну.



> Если так дело и дальше пойдет вообще ВВС летать прекратят и аварийность по нулям.


при чем тут керосин? сечас как раз эта проблема стоит не так остро.

----------


## MADMAX

А по этому поводу что скажете???
Преподаватели и ветераны Военно-воздушной инженерной академии (ВВИА) имени профессора Н.Е.Жуковского выступили с открытым письмом на страницах газеты "Советская Россия", предупредив о возможности развала вуза и всей системы военного образования РФ. Среди причин они назвали проводимые реформы, низкую оплату труда научных кадров, падение престижа профессии педагога, а также планы по выводу военных вузов за пределы Москвы. 

Преподаватели полагают, что из-за политики Минобороны, "складывается впечатление, что осуществляется программа ликвидации научного потенциала Вооруженных сил РФ". Так, в академии сегодня остались только первичная подготовка инженеров из числа офицеров-техников и инженеров из числа выпускников средних школ. Однако набор курсантов уже два года не проводится, и через три года планируется осуществить последний их выпуск. Планом реформ предусматривается передача этих видов подготовки в другие вузы ВВС, однако, по мнению преподавателей, там отсутствуют необходимые кадры и учебно-материальная база. 

Недовольство педагогов вызывают и планы военного ведомства по подготовке авиационных техников со средним специальным образованием, которые будут служить в войсках в звании сержантов. По их мнению, такой результат прямо противоречит задачам по оснащению ВВС новейшими видами вооружения и военной техники, требующими от обслуживающих специалистов соответствующих знаний и квалификации. "Авиационные недоучки быстро обломают крылья боевой авиации России. Без инженеров самолеты не летают!" - говорится в открытом письме. 

Напомним, что согласно планам Минобороны РФ, на базе существующих 65 военных учебных заведений будет создано 10 системообразующих вузов, включая 3 военных учебно-научных центра, 6 академий и один университет. На сегодняшний день систему военного образования в России составляют 15 военных академий, 4 военных университета и 46 военных училищ и институтов. Реформирование повлечет не только изменение подходов к обучению специалистов для армии, но и существенное сокращение офицерских должностей в военных учебных заведениях.

----------


## Холостяк

*Песенка о реформе ВС РФ* 

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1267321.html...68cee5eee0060d

----------


## Морячок

16:34 27/11/2008

В ОКБ А. Н. Туполева разработан новый сверхзвуковой пассажирский самолет для деловой авиации Ту-444.

По оценкам аналитиков потенциальный рынок самолетов такого типа может составить от 400 до 700 единиц.

http://www.rian.ru/infografika/20081127/155983663.html
------------------------------------------------------------

а что это такое - кто знает?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 16:34 27/11/2008
> 
> В ОКБ А. Н. Туполева разработан новый сверхзвуковой пассажирский самолет для деловой авиации Ту-444.
> 
> По оценкам аналитиков потенциальный рынок самолетов такого типа может составить от 400 до 700 единиц.
> 
> http://www.rian.ru/infografika/20081127/155983663.html
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> а что это такое - кто знает?


Вот тут обсуждалось уже: http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=34180

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Минобороны намерено закупать боевую технику за рубежом*

Представители российского ОПК уже забили тревогу

В то время как правительство с трудом изыскивает средства для поддержки оборонно-промышленного комплекса страны, Минобороны рассматривает вопрос серийных закупок некоторых средств вооружений и боевой техники за рубежом. Как заявил начальник Главного управления боевой подготовки и службы войск ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Владимир Шаманов, министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков поставил задачу Генштабу ВС РФ, а также другим управляющим структурам военного ведомства "провести детальный анализ производственных возможностей нашей промышленности".

Если современное отечественное вооружение не соответствуют "необходимым кондициям", предлагается рассмотреть "возможность закупки подобного образца у иностранных производителей". При этом Шаманов заявил, что "уже сегодня во Франции и в Израиле закупаются тепловизоры для нашей бронетанковой и авиационной техники". На очереди закупки израильских беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА), которые находились на вооружении грузинской армии и хорошо зарекомендовали себя во время конфликта в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года. Главным приоритетом в закупочной политике Минобороны, по словам Шаманова, будет являться не принадлежность оружия к отечественному ОПК, а критерии "эффективного ведения боя".

Заметим, что еще в ноябре в думском комитете по обороне с докладом об основных направлениях военных реформ выступал начальник Генштаба ВС РФ генерал армии Николай Макаров. Выступление было закрытым, но, комментируя его, один из депутатов заявил, что, мол, Минобороны готово закупать БПЛА за рубежом. Чуть позже заместитель председателя комитета Госдумы по обороне Михаил Бабич опроверг данное сообщение, заявив, что покупать БПЛА в Израиле Москва не будет, поскольку "выбор сделан в пользу отечественного производителя". Депутат также подчеркнул, что данную позицию разделил на упомянутом заседании и начальник Генштаба. Как отметил Бабич, "участники заседания пришли к общему мнению, что у России есть только один путь - развитие собственной промышленности и собственной науки... и других вариантов быть не должно".

Как теперь выясняется, военное ведомство и министр Сердюков имеют другую позицию. Источники "НГ" в Минобороны сообщают, что в настоящее время готовится контракт с компанией Israel Aerospace по закупке пробной партии БПЛА на сумму 20-30 млн. долл. Не исключено, что в случае успешной апробации беспилотников в войсках в Россию будет поставлено более 100 комплектов БПЛА. Каждый из них включает станцию слежения и пять беспилотных самолетов-разведчиков Machatz-1. В этом случае цена контракта будет уже в пределах 1,5 млрд долл. (то есть почти 3% от всего военного бюджета страны на 2009 год). Это весьма солидная сумма.

Никаких официальных подтверждений из Минобороны по поводу данного контракта пока нет. Однако представители российского ОПК уже забили тревогу. Критику на этот счет уже высказал заместитель гендиректора по внешнеэкономической деятельности и продажам спецпродукции Уральского оптико-механического завода Вениамин Элинсо, предприятие которого занимается разработкой БПЛА. Озабочены данной проблемой и в Военно-промышленной комиссии (ВПК) при правительстве РФ, которую возглавляет Владислав Путилин. Представитель аппарата ВПК, пожелавший не называть себя, сказал, что информация о намерении закупать вооружения за рубежом проверяется. И, мол, мимо правительства она не пройдет. Хотя он и не исключил, что "Сердюков может надавить на правительство" и в целях быстрого повышения боеспособности войск и решения проблем, вытекающих из войны с Грузией, "правительство даст добро на локальную закупку партии зарубежных вооружений".

Слова представителя ВПК имеют и косвенное подтверждение. Так, на прошлой неделе выступая в Совете Федерации, замминистра обороны по вооружению генерал-полковник Владимир Поповкин заявил, что положение в российском ОПК "остается сложным", а "процесс оптимизации там так до сих пор и не наступил". Генерал также говорил о значительном росте стоимости российских вооружений, который намного опережает инфляцию.

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/12/10/162892.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

*"Авиакор" подписал контракт на строительство двух Ту-154-М*



ГТРК «Самара»


В сборочном производстве Самарского авиационного завода сегодня можно увидеть сразу шесть самолетов ТУ-154. Несколько лет назад руководство предприятия заявляло, что постепенно программа по выпуску этих авиалайнеров будет свернута. Но, видимо, самолет, который по праву носит звание самого популярного на территории постсоветского пространства, ещё послужит гражданской авиации.

На этой неделе был заключен контракт на производство сразу двух машин для Министерства обороны России. По нынешним временам, такой заказ считается крупным. Хотя для сборки будут использован уже имеющийся на предприятии запас фюзеляжей, руководство "Авиакора" не исключает, что может вернуться к строительству лайнеров, что называется "с нуля".

У самолета Ту-154 есть несколько важных достоинств - его готовы принимать все крупные аэропорты страны, существует отлаженная система подготовки пилотов. К тому же авиалайнер, разработанный легендарным Андреем Туполевым, до сих пор остается непревзойденным по аэродинамическим характеристикам. Минусов у самолета два - он требует много топлива и слишком шумный. Но как раз эти проблемы при желании можно решить - с помощью двигателей нового поколения.

Судьбу проекта во многом определит политика крупных госкомпаний, которые сейчас создаются на осколках разорившихся авиационных предприятий. Получит ли проект Ту-154 "второе рождение" сейчас зависти от российских авиакомпаний. До сих пор они предпочитали приобретать подержанную иностранную технику. В отрасли ждут решительных действий от федерального правительства: документа, который сделает покупку российских самолетов более выгодной. 

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=232527&cid=17

----------


## FLOGGER

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/12/10/162892.html
Это просто позорище, если в самом деле это произойдет! Это означает признание развала ВПК, о чем, собственно и волновались все годы "реформ" и "перестроек" все небезразличные люди, о чем годами писали на форумах т.н "скептики", вроде меня и других форумчан. Фактически, если это (http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/12/10/162892.html) сообщение не фальшивка, то, значит, наш ВПК практически *не способен* обеспечить обороноспособность страны. Тогда возникают новые вопросы: почему  за развал ВПК никто не отвечает? Ни руководство страны, ни министры, словом, *никто.* На кой хер тогда делались и делаются  громогласные заявления, что наш ВПК жив и все такое прочее? Кому мозги-то пытаются засрать? Сами себе, что ли? Или *они* в самом деле не ведают истинное положение вещей? 
И еще вопрос: на основе т.н. "войны" с Грузией, которую мы, вроде бы, блестяще выиграли, не слишком ли глобальные выводы делаются? Или мы её не выиграли? И кто конкретно (фамилия, звание) затевает столь глобальные перделки в ВС? Если это тот, которого 3 месяца учили  на МО, то тогда вопрос, все ли командование ВС согласно с этой ломкой? Если не все, то высказывают ли они несогласие или бздят? Ну, а если все согласны, то "реформы" в Армии в надежных руках. На мой взгляд дилетантский, то, что есть развалят, и путного ничего не создадут. Потому что о проблемах наперед у нас думать не принято вообще в стране. И в этом случае, в частности.
Развалили ВПК, развалим и Армию. До конца уже. А потом наймем кого-нибудь, да тех же штатников, поохранять нас от них же. Я думаю, за наши деньги они не откажутся.

----------


## FLOGGER

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=232527&cid=17
Я очень хочу, чтобы в нашем небе летали  наши самолеты, и пусть 154-й летает еще 40 лет (в этом году, кстати, исполнилось 40 лет со дня первого полета ТУ-154), но, уважаемые, не в сорокалетней же давности комплектации?! У амеров 737-ой тоже далеко не мальчик, но на нем же постоянно обновляются и авионика, и, думаю, двигатели. 
А то, что достройка *двух* самолетов ныне  крупный заказ-это примета нашего времени: одну АПЛ отремонтировали, один ТУ-160 модернизировали, один самолет(Суржик) построили и т.п.



> " В отрасли ждут решительных действий от федерального правительства: документа, который сделает покупку российских самолетов более выгодной."


Вот на это я бы не надеялся. В этом году правительство принимает решения только против отечественного авиапрома: это решения о снижении ввозных пошлин сначала на большие самолеты, а потом и на маленькие, размерностью порядка 50 мест.

----------


## Mad_cat

> "Авиакор" подписал контракт на строительство двух Ту-154-М


S7 списала три десятка (!!!) Ту-154 не зависимо от года постройки и остатка ресурса, просто выкинула, а они собираются еще строить. Чем они думают?!? Или они новые двигатели нашли???

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас информация прошла, что в связи с кризисом все радостные грядущие планы Суховцев по втюхиванию СуперДжета пошли по швам... Так что наш Авиапром с такими же швами...
Поэтому как сказал чиновник из правительства, что в ближайшие 10-15 лет Россия будет лизинговать зарубежную технику...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> S7 списала три десятка (!!!) Ту-154 не зависимо от года постройки и остатка ресурса, просто выкинула, а они собираются еще строить. Чем они думают?!? Или они новые двигатели нашли???


Да при чем тут двигатели? Самолеты для МО, а им наср@ть на шум.  :Smile:  Видимо, за границу на них летать не будут.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Самолеты для МО, а им наср@ть на шум.


C эмиссией все и так понятно, наши самолеты давно не летают за бугор. Сейчас важно сколько они керосина жрут, а жрут они много. МО надо быть по скромнее, купили бы Ту-334 и не выпендривались. А если очень хочется, то за те же деньги можно взять все 30 сибирских бортов.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> C эмиссией все и так понятно, наши самолеты давно не летают за бугор. Сейчас важно сколько они керосина жрут, а жрут они много. МО надо быть по скромнее, купили бы Ту-334 и не выпендривались. А если очень хочется, то за те же деньги можно взять все 30 сибирских бортов.


Нууу... Ту-334? Я думаю, что им нужны машины, которые они ПОЛУЧАТ в ближайшие годы и на которые есть з/ч и обученный персонал. А заказать можно и межгалактический космолет. По срокам примерно то же выйдет.

----------


## Chizh

> *Минобороны намерено закупать боевую технику за рубежом*


Ничего удивительного.
К этому все и идет.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ничего удивительного.
> К этому все и идет.


Если локально, то очень хорошо! А вот если от винтовок до авианосцев...  :Frown:

----------


## Морячок

Не вполне в тему, однако, представляется достаточно важным и интересным, чтобы ознакомить форумчан с этим материалом.
Разбирая накопившуюся за время командировки прессу - обнаружил интересную статью о работах российского специалиста из Института теоретической и прикладной механики СО РАН Юрия Качанова. Впервые в истории, российский  ученый за свои исследования, получил награду немецкого общества аэронавтики и астронавтики DGLR – Кольцо Людвига Прандтля.
http://www.navigato.ru/years/2008/20...-Yrij-Kacanov/
Мне кажется - есть повод порадоваться за реальные достижения российской науки. Всё-таки - не до конца угробили её перестройщики и реформаторы, как ни старались...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> С появлением управляемого вихревого потока группы Юрия Качанова можно изучить многие процессы, а это значит, что уникальные разработки в космическом и авиастроении не за горами. Чтобы убедить скептиков в открытии новых перспектив, группа Качанова проведет эксперимент в рамках русско-немецко-китайского проекта на соответствующем оборудовании, которым РАН, к сожалению, не располагает. Остается верить, что будущие разработки и гениальные находки реализованы будут не «за буграми», а где-нибудь в КБ Сухого. Или, как минимум, баснословно дорого проданы.


Вот ключевая фраза.  :Smile:

----------


## Daemonmike

> Вот ключевая фраза.


Это точно, такое впечатление, что все живут с мыслями сорвать бы сиеминутно побольше, а потом хоть потоп...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А вот если от винтовок до авианосцев...


Примерно, так. 
Вот интересная фраза:"решение по этому вопросу уже принято на самом высшем уровне", вот еще:"в конце ноября 2008 года в Израиле побывала делегация Минобороны, которую возглавляли начальник вооружения ВС РФ заместитель министра обороны генерал-полковник Владимир Поповкин и заместитель начальника аппарата министра обороны Александр Горбунов, отвечающий за оборонную промышленность. Целью поездки были переговоры по приобретению израильских боевых и разведывательных беспилотников."

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ...Остается верить, что будущие разработки и гениальные находки реализованы будут не «за буграми», а где-нибудь в КБ Сухого...


И вот тоже интересный момент. Почему именно Сухого? Почему КБ МиГа сейчас практически нигде не упоминается, если речь идет о каких-то новейших разработках? 

...это я к теме про "АХК Сухой хочет сожрать РСК МиГ"

----------


## Морячок

> Почему именно Сухого? Почему КБ МиГа сейчас практически нигде не упоминается


да нет, подоплеки тут нет никакой - газетка сугубо местная, академгородковская, 90% площади под рекламу+объявления. И журналистка "наверхи", к тем кто "политИк" вершат - тропы не имеет.

----------


## AC

*Ого! Оказывается в этом году мы потеряли МиГ-31 от своей ракеты!...* 

А ведь не сообщали ничего об этом в новостях тогда, 5если память мне не изменяет...

"...К сожалению, в 2008 году мы не выполнили главную задачу по безопасности полетов. Одна трагедия произошла в марте в Черниговском полку. В результате ошибки пилотирования погиб старший офицер. Он попал под ракету ведомого летчика...".

целиком тут
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/12/20_12/4_01.html

----------


## Snake

> *Ого! Оказывается в этом году мы потеряли МиГ-31 от своей ракеты!...* 
> 
> А ведь не сообщали ничего об этом в новостях тогда, 5если память мне не изменяет...
> 
> "...К сожалению, в 2008 году мы не выполнили главную задачу по безопасности полетов. Одна трагедия произошла в марте в Черниговском полку. В результате ошибки пилотирования погиб старший офицер. Он попал под ракету ведомого летчика...".
> 
> целиком тут
> http://www.redstar.ru/2008/12/20_12/4_01.html


Это про су-25  :Smile: 
http://news.vl.ru/vlad/2008/04/18/48904/

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Д.Медведев исключил 7 предприятий из стратегического перечня*



МОСКВА, 19 декабря. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Президент России Дмитрий Медведев указом от 16 декабря N1785 исключил 7 предприятий из перечня стратегических предприятий. Текст документа размещен на официальном сайте президента РФ.

Из стратегического перечня выведены Конструкторское бюро "Мотор" (Москва), Конструкторское бюро общего машиностроения им. В.П. Бармина (Москва), Конструкторское бюро транспортного машиностроения (Москва), Конструкторское бюро транспортно-химического машиностроения (Москва), Научно-производственная фирма "Космотранс" (Санкт-Петербург), ОКБ "Вымпел" (Москва) и федеральный космический центр "Байконур" (Москва).

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=64272&cid=25

----------


## FLOGGER

И что это значит для этой семерки?

----------


## Холостяк

Все.. Эти предприятия можно продавать, приватезировать, захватывать рейдерам и все такое...

----------


## Холостяк

*Россия таки купит израильские БПЛА*

Беспилотные летательные аппараты, которые состоят на вооружении российской армии, разработаны и запущены в серийное производство еще в семидесятые-восьмидесятые годы двадцатого века. По меркам сегодняшнего дня они уже давно и безнадежно устарели – никаких перспективных разработок в этой области в годы так называемых «реформ» в России не велось.

Глубокая модернизация уже существующих образцов, а также разработка и запуск в серию новых аппаратов требует слишком много времени и средств. С точки зрения военных намного дешевле и проще купить современные беспилотники у зарубежных производителей. На наших военных произвел сильное впечатление израильский разведывательный беспилотный летательный аппарат Hermes 450, который Грузия применяла во время войны в Осетии.
Разумеется, никакие беспилотники не могли спасти грузинскую армию от полного разгрома, но если бы такие же (или ни в чем не уступающие) аппараты применялись бы нашей армией, то потери в этой операции были намного меньше.

Теперь же, газета «КоммерсантЪ», со ссылкой на некий анонимный источник в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе, утверждает, что «в конце ноября 2008 года в Израиле побывала делегация Минобороны, которую возглавляли начальник вооружения ВС РФ заместитель министра обороны генерал-полковник Владимир Поповкин и заместитель начальника аппарата министра обороны Александр Горбунов, отвечающий за оборонную промышленность. Целью поездки были переговоры по приобретению израильских боевых и разведывательных беспилотников». Правда, «КоммерсантЪ» тут же оговаривается, что беспилотники планируется закупить на сумму, не превышающую двадцать миллионов долларов. По оценкам экспертов, на эту сумму можно купить в лучшем случае три аппарата и один комплекс управления.
На всю российскую армию такого количества явно не хватит. Так что, нельзя исключить вероятность того, что *израильские беспилотники будут закупаться в качестве «образцов для подражания»*. Именно так поступала отечественная армия и военная промышленность в конце двадцатых – начале тридцатых годов (например, многие первые советские авиационные двигатели, запущенные в массовое производство имели американское происхождение, а самый массовый советский довоенный танк Т-26 – глубокая модернизация британского 6-тонного «Виккерса»).

Официальные должностные лица в России и в Израиле не дали ответов на вопросы «Коммерсанта» о предстоящих контрактах российской армии и израильских фирм, либо воздержались от комментариев, либо не подтвердили и не опровергли эту информацию. «КоммерсантЪ» привел слова директора Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслана Пухова, который утверждает, что такой контракт пытаются «зарубить» и американцы, и отечественные производители беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

Сперто у Коммерсанта...

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Дозор*



 Комплекс Дозор предназначен для сбора и обработки информации о заданных объектах (районах) с применением выбранных средств целевой нагрузки БЛА в целях обеспечения государственных министерств и ведомств данными, необходимыми для эффективного решения задач в ходе их служебной и хозяйственной деятельности.

   Поиск, обнаружение и идентификация объектов в районе или полосе маршрута
   Непрерывное (периодическое) наблюдение (слежение) за обнаруженными объектами
   Передача полетной и видовой информации в режиме реального времени с записью на бортовой накопитель
   Обработка полученной с борта БЛА информации по специально разработанным программам. 

http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bpla/dozor.html

----------


## AC

> Это про су-25 
> http://news.vl.ru/vlad/2008/04/18/48904/


Да, пардон... Попутал с ходу Черниговку с Чугуевкой...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

> Еще одно горькое откровение первого лица Генштаба: «Из 150 полков ВВС всего пять в постоянной боевой готовности, которые имеют по 24 самолета. В полках, где 40--36 летчиков, есть по два исправных самолета».


Наконец-то признали

----------


## oleg_D

> В течение 3 лет войска РФ получат более 70 стратегических ракет
> Москва. 22 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - В российскую армию за три года будут поставлены более 70 стратегических ракет, сообщил первый заместитель председателя Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве РФ Владислав Путилин.
> 
> 
> "Будет закуплено и поставлено в войска более 70 стратегических ракет за три года, более 30 ракет "Искандер", большое количество ракет-носителей и космических аппаратов, которые обеспечат выполнение нашей космической программы", - сказал он на пресс-конференции в Москве в понедельник.
> 
> 
> По словам Путилина, будет также закуплено 48 боевых самолетов, шесть беспилотных аппаратов, более 60 вертолетов, 14 кораблей, почти 300 танков и более 2 тыс. автотранспортных средств.


http://today.rambler.ru/Russia/head/1620644/

Да... похоже ракеты делать проще чем самолеты...
А что за 48 штук - маниловщина?... ((

----------


## FLOGGER

> В российскую армию за три года будут поставлены более 70 стратегических ракет, сообщил первый заместитель председателя Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве РФ Владислав Путилин. «Будет закуплено и поставлено в войска более 70 стратегических ракет за три года, более 30 ракет «Искандер», большое количество ракет-носителей и космических аппаратов, которые обеспечат выполнение нашей космической программы», — сказал он на пресс-конференции в Москве в понедельник. По словам Путилина, будет также закуплено 48 боевых самолетов, шесть беспилотных аппаратов, более 60 вертолетов, 14 кораблей, почти 300 танков и более 2 тыс. автотранспортных средств. ск Интерфакс


И это все за *три* года?! Это просто *бред.* Но, если у него нет высокой температуры, то это *обман.* Не знаю, кого, хотя могу догадываться, да и цель понятна. Но это, убежден, *враньё.* 
Вертолетов, которые у нас пекутся , как блины, будет 60, а самолеты, которые, практически не выпускаются, вдруг, откуда ни возьмись, почти столько же!? 48! Вопрос: каких самолетов? Дальше: 14 кораблей! Каких?! А, чтоб наделать более 70 ракет-стратегов за 3 года-это точно, надо их как сосиски шлепать. Хрущеву такое и не снилось. Словом, Михайлов, я смотрю, стал законодателем кремлевских мод по части болтовни и задал определенную планку уровня вранья, и теперь каждому неймется её переплюнуть. 6 БПЛА, может, и купят, неизвестно, правда, у кого. 300 танков-не знаю, но сомневаюсь, не в теме. Но, все же странно: 70 ракет и всего лишь 6 БПЛА.  Может, они нам и не нужны? Тогда чего рапортовать? Хотя ведь за пресс - конференцию его к ответу не привлечь, если все это сделано не будет. Это же просто так, болтовня. Одних попугать, других порадовать...

----------


## Pilot

Мож он пункты перепутал ;) 70 БПЛА реальней ;) К тому же они есть ;) Дозор и поболе кой че  ;)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Мож он пункты перепутал ;) 70 БПЛА реальней ;) К тому же они есть ;) Дозор и поболе кой че  ;)


Кой че-это че?  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> И это все за *три* года?! Это просто *бред.* Но, если у него нет высокой температуры, то это *обман.* Не знаю, кого, хотя могу догадываться, да и цель понятна. Но это, убежден, *враньё.* 
> Вертолетов, которые у нас пекутся , как блины, будет 60, а самолеты, которые, практически не выпускаются, вдруг, откуда ни возьмись, почти столько же!? 48! Вопрос: каких самолетов?


Вертолетов 60 штук-как нехрен. Например, Ми-8МТВ-5. Да и Ми-28Н обещают. Самолетов... Хм, ну может Як? Да плюс Су-34 трехгодичный контракт? Корабли... Ну пару корветов точно сдадут, да плюс несколько фрегатов будет. Про АПЛ не забывайте. Может еще чего построят/достроят. Короче, считаю числа вполне реальными. А по поводу танков, так не танки имеются в виду, а бронетехника в целом. Тоже как нефиг-только плати.

----------


## Chizh

> Дозор и поболе кой че  ;)


А поболе это что?

----------


## AC

> В российскую армию за три года будут поставлены более 70 стратегических ракет, сообщил первый заместитель председателя Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве РФ Владислав Путилин. «Будет закуплено и поставлено в войска более 70 стратегических ракет за три года, более 30 ракет «Искандер», большое количество ракет-носителей и космических аппаратов, которые обеспечат выполнение нашей космической программы», — сказал он на пресс-конференции в Москве в понедельник. По словам Путилина, будет также закуплено 48 боевых самолетов, шесть беспилотных аппаратов, более 60 вертолетов, 14 кораблей, почти 300 танков и более 2 тыс. автотранспортных средств. ск Интерфакс http://today.rambler.ru/Russia/head/1620644/


Эти цифры мы уже слышали году этак в 2006-м в рамках ГПВ-2015...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

> А поболе это что?


Ну первый дозор был 5 метров размах, сейчас делают 6,5 , а будет еще больше ;)

----------


## Морячок

http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2008-12-12/9_india.html

Интересная статья сама по себе, но вызывает недоумение, в конце статьи, ссылка на Flight, читатели которого "провели опрос". Просмотрев опросы с марта месяца - такой темы я там найти не смог. http://www.flightglobal.com/polls/list,PageID_1.htm
Не могу не отметить активность явно российских посетителей этого сайта - если судить по результатам опросов о перспективах RRJ и превосходстве Су-30МКИ над F-22...  :Smile: 
Еще интересный материал отуда же - "USAF pilot describes IAF Su-30MKI performance at Red Flag-08" http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/th...iaf-su30m.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вертолетов 60 штук-как нехрен. Например, Ми-8МТВ-5.


Но они, как я понимю, тоже денег стоят. Наклепать-то можно, но кто платить будет7



> Да и Ми-28Н обещают.


Да у  нас много чего обещают. Только слушай...



> Самолетов... Хм, ну может Як? Да плюс Су-34 трехгодичный контракт?


Может, Як, а, может и не Як. Может Су, а, может, МИГи. которые обещают выпускать по 40 штук в год. Х...ня это все, по-моему. Дай Бог ошибиться.



> Корабли... Ну пару корветов точно сдадут, да плюс несколько фрегатов будет.


А для кого?



> Про АПЛ не забывайте.


Не, не забываем.Целую одну штуку за 15 лет построить не можем.



> Может еще чего построят/достроят.


А чем черт не шутит? Возьмут, да и "компенсируют" нехватку автоматами Калашникова.



> Короче, считаю числа вполне реальными.


Дай Бог Вам здоровья.



> А по поводу танков, так не танки имеются в виду,


Естественно. Кто ж мог подумать про танки?! И так каждому дураку понятно, что речь идет про игрушки в киосках на улицах.



> а бронетехника в целом.


Кстати, на Су-34 тоже, говорят, броня есть. Их туда же? Да и " Жигули" до кучи, чтоб 300 штук было.



> Тоже как нефиг-только плати.


А платить за всю эту парашу, не Вы ли готовы? Ну, вперед.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Дай Бог Вам здоровья.


Спасибо!  :Smile: 



> А платить за всю эту парашу, не Вы ли готовы? Ну, вперед.


Платят за все налогоплательщики, т.е. мы с Вами. А насчет параши...

----------


## Высотник

один Су-27СМ уже успели раздолбать... :)

http://zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/ViewPur...rchaseId=91852
восстановление самолета Су-27СМ после повреждения в том числе: восстановительный ремонт блока Н001-01АМП № А5275

----------


## AC

*Данные о производстве военных самолетов в РФ за 2008 г.:*
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1745102.htm

----------


## ernst

ШТУРМОВАЯ  МАШИНА  БЛИЖНЕГО БОЯ  - http://vlasti.net/news/22226   ( крылатый «калашников.» )   -пилотируемый малоразмерный  боевой летательный аппарат,  «труднообнаружимая» мобильная  огневая точка, предназначенная для  поражения  (с короткой дистанции ) наземных, надводных и низколетящих воздушных целей ( применением  автоматического стрелкового, ПКР,ПТУР, ПЗРК), осуществляющая базирование на  неподготовленной местности   и  поверхностях водоемов, посредством  «взлетопосадочной»  воздушной подушки (заменяющей традиционное шасси), что также позволяет использовать машину  в качестве скоростной  НАЗЕМНОЙ  установки, или боевого КАТЕРА-экраноплана.                                                                 -     «Рабочая высота» боевой машины в «летающем» положении -  над уровнем  крон деревьев  и крышами строений (в режиме «огибания рельефа»).
Выдвижной «винт авторотации» вертикальной тяги   (в «полетном» положении - часть несущей плоскости), создает дополнительную подъемную силу  в «малоскоростном» полете  и помогает сокращению пробега на посадке, ( в полетном положении- часть несущей плоскости). Задействуется только при посадке, раскручивается набегающим потоком, одновременно погашая горизонтальную скорость и – передавая высокие обороты через редуктор – на нижний вентилятор, создающий воздушную подушку ( без отбора единой л. с. от маршевого двигателя).  Взлет – раскрутка ротора от пиропатронов закрепленных на законцовках лопостей ( создание ВП при нулевой горизонтальной скорости) – штатный стартовый ускоритель + маршевый движок на форсаж. Уйдет в небо - с места, с любой нагрузкой.     
«Базирование» на зеркала водоемов допустимо без «участия» воздушной подушки 
(в режиме «экранного планирования»), оптимального - при движении аппарата над руслами рек  и озерами,  для увеличения дальности полета  (в ходе скрытого проникновения в тыловые районы).  
В основе – жесткая пространственная конструкция. Верхнее несущее крыло обратной стреловидности, установленное на скошенных вперед- пилонах, на нижнее крыло, растянутое в продольном направлении. По центру нижнего –кабина в задней части которой винтомоторная с толкающим винтом в кольцевом канале… На верхней схеме – обе законцовки основного крыла (от места «излома» - до оконечности) установлены в положение максимального размаха. На нижней – они в положении, образующем крыло замкнутого контура с нижней «площадкой». Законцовки – пластиковые, съемные. Двух типоразмеров, большей и меньшей площадью. Большая площадь – под двух пилотов, и более мощный двигатель (или- пилот и тяжелый комплект вооружения). Меньшая площадь – соответственно, легкий мотор и легкое оружие с одним пилотом или беспилотный. На нижнем рисунке- винт авторотации выдвинут в рабочее положение. Раскручивается набегающим потоком, передавая высокие обороты через редуктор на нижний вентилятор создания ВП посадочной. Ось проходит через центр масс аппарата в точке крепления мотоблока к средней точке несущего крыла. Данные устройства авторотации – съемные. Основные рулевые поверхности находятся непосредственно в зоне обдува маршевого винта- повышение маневренности на малых скоростях полета у земли. Важное- для аппарата безаэродромного базирования. .  
Концептуально близкие  разработки : 
Пегас штурмовик.http://www.avia-rest.ru/t/to_pegas.php
Самолет "СКВ" ("партизанский") высокоплан короткого взлета и посадки http://www.airwar.ru/other/shawrov/htmls/glava01.html,
Современные разработки ЛА безаэродромного базирования : легкий СШВП Черемухина, http://www.seatech.ru/rus/investors/svp.htm 
«Динго» — многоцелевой самолет амфибия с шасси на воздушной подушке
http://www.rustrana.ru/article.php?nid=3457000 
Безаэродромные летательные аппаратоы БАРСи"Белла",разработка Сибирского научно-исследовательского института авиации.
 'МоЯК-29' - 6-ТИ МЕСТНЫЙ САМОЛЕТ - АМФИБИЯ. (крыло замкнутого контура)
Масса пустого - 900 кг
Максимальная взлетная масса,кг-1825
Мощность поршневого двигателя, л.с. -360
 Макс, скорость, км/час - 320
 Длина разбега, м : грунт / вода - 250 / 350
Длина пробега, м : грунт / вода - 200 / 320
 Дальность полета, км -1400-2600
Максимальное время патрулирования, час -10
Количество мест - 6
Может выполнять посадку на бетон, грунт, воду и на снег. 
Сверхлегкий КАИ-81 (Патент РФ № 2244662 от 11.04.2002) с балансирным крылом способен самостоятельно парировать внешние возмущения или грубые ошибки пилота. При этом цена не намного выше мотодельтаплана - от 25 тыс. долл. Взлет и посадку КАИ-81 может осуществлять на любой ровной неподготовленной площадке - поле, лесная поляна, пляж. Зимой он может быть оборудован лыжными шасси, а при использовании на воде - поплавковыми пилонами.
Скорость максимальная, км\ч . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .225
 Дальность полета, макс, км) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .990
 Посадочная скорость, км\ч . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .54
 Масса самолета взлетная, кг . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 464
 Масса полезной нагрузки, кг . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 175
 Длина взлетно-посадочной полосы, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . м 70
Двигатель . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .ROTAX 582 UL-2V
Складной самолет ICON A5
http://gizmod.ru/2008/06/27/ricoh_gx200/
http://forceful.ru/icon_a5_revolyuts...ansporta_video
«ВАРИ ЭЗЕ» ( 1975г. длина-4.3м, размах крыла6.8м,Масса взл.-475 кг. Двиг-80 лс, мах  скорость-310км\ч, дальность-1200 км, экипаж-2).  

В 1985году в Англии был создан сверхлегкий ударный самолет  «Рэтлер» который мог быть за 15 минут собран из отдельных блоков - в непосредственной близоти от РБД (Interavia Air Letter  1986   номер   11014. Р. 6.)
A-22 Piranha ( пиранья ) - легкий ударно-разведывательный самолет. Создан компанией Sadler Aircraft Corporation, г. Скотгсдейл. Конструктор - инженер У. Дж. Сэдлер.  A-22 представляет собой одно-двухместный цельнометаллический свободнонесущий среднеплан с одним двигателем и  трехстоечным неубираемым шасси. Прототип, LASA, поднялся в воздух 05 октября 1989 года. В настоящее время ведется выпуск по экспортным заказам, общий объем которых на 1998 г. составил 25 единиц. Кроме того, лицензионное производство на предприятии в г. Акинчи осваивает турецкая компания TUSAS Havacilik ve Uray Sanaii A.S входящая в состав корпорации Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI). Так же производство самолета запланировано и в Сингапуре. Планер выполнен из алюминиевых сплавов. Фюзеляж - двухбалочный. Крыло - складывающееся. Летчик размещен в закрытой негерметичной кабине. Фонарь открывается назад - вверх, пулестойкий. Пол кабины -из кевлара. На серийных образцах установлен 6-цилиндровый V-образный ПД жидкостного охлаждения Chevrolet V-8 мощностью по 450 л.с. с 2- либо 4-лопастным толкающим композитным винтом постоянного шага. Самолет вооружен 2-мя 7,62-мм пулеметами, установленными в центроплане. На 4 подкрыльевых пилонах общей грузоподъемностью 454 кг обычно подвешивают 4 ПУ по 7 70-мм НАР ВЕ1 Hydra-70. В кабине установлены: ИК и низкоуровневая ТВ станция, видеокамера с видеодисплеем, система управления НАР BEI Defense Systems Mk 46. Заказчики - страны Тихоокеанского бассейна. По боевому применению данные отсутствуют.
Очевидна  невозможность создания «легкоуправляемого» низковысотного ЛА построенного по классической схеме.  
  Но предполагаемая  схема  штурмовика  «ромбовидная  этажерка» (продольный интегральный триплан)+ среднеразмерный выдвижной  винт авторотации (30% автожир)        
 Имеет значительное сходство со схемой V-STAR http://www.membrana.ru/articles/tech...23/183300.html
 и шансы на достижение нужных характеристик управляемости – значительны. Определенное конструктивное совпадение предложенной конфигурации штурмовой машины с перспективной разработкой V-STAR  – позволяет надеяться на жизнеспособность данной аэродинамической схемы «крыло замкнутого контура» ( вдвое легче классического крыла, при равной подьемной силе)- как основы для отработки многофункционального носителя штурмовых вооружений безаэродромного базирования.

----------


## Chizh

> ШТУРМОВАЯ  МАШИНА  БЛИЖНЕГО БОЯ  - http://vlasti.net/news/22226


Сон разума.

----------


## AC

25 декабря, AVIA.RU - Успешно *завершились государственные испытания легкого многоцелевого вертолета 'Ансат-У'* (учебный вариант), предназначенного для российских ВВС. Министерство обороны Российской Федерации в ближайшие годы планирует заказать большое количество таких машин. Первая партия 'Ансатов-У' поступит в российские ВВС уже в 2009 г. 
Легкий многоцелевой вертолет 'Ансат' - собственная разработка ОАО 'Казанский вертолетный завод'. В его создании участвовали и многие другие предприятия российской авиапромышленности. Проектирование вертолета началось в середине 90-х годов прошлого столетия, и 17 августа 1999 г. 'Ансат' впервые оторвался от земли. 
В 2004-2005 гг. была выпущена установочная партия таких машин и через год началось их серийное производство. Заказчикам уже поставлено полтора десятка вертолетов 'Ансат'. В 2006 г. Авиарегистр РФ вручил разработчикам вертолета 'Ансат' сертификат типа. 
Сегодня ОАО 'Казанский вертолетный завод' предлагает серийные 'Ансаты' в транспортном, поисково-спасательном, пассажирском, VIP-, медицинском и учебном вариантах. Военный учебно-тренировочный вариант 'Ансат-У' создан в 2004 г.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1230208809

*А завтра на Чкаловском собирается военная вертолетная тусовка:*
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=56264

----------


## FLOGGER

> 25 декабря, AVIA.RUМинистерство обороны Российской Федерации в ближайшие годы планирует заказать большое количество таких машин.


Обещать-еще не значит жениться.



> Первая партия 'Ансатов-У' поступит в российские ВВС уже в 2009 г.


Пожуем-увидим.

----------


## ernst

. 



> Сообщение от ernst  
> ШТУРМОВАЯ МАШИНА БЛИЖНЕГО БОЯ - http://vlasti.net/news/22226 
> 
> Сон разума.


Что-то мягковато... Деликатничаете? Обычно разносят по кочкам  с ходу...
 Собственно для выявления контраргументов теории "полевых штурмовиков" - и забрасывается тема..
Так что же, конкретных замечаний "моментов несостоятельности" - будут явлены? Или ограничитесь общим отметанием?
Непререкаемой аксиомой теории вооруженной борьбы является нереальность эффективного противодействия технологически (читай – экономически) превосходящему противнику!
Коль скоро высокосложные технологии доступны только экономическим лидерам, соответственно, противодействие им – абсолютно невозможно!
В разное время таковыми «экономически доминантными» видами вооружений являлись сверхдорогие дредноуты, затем их место заняли воздушные армады бомбардировщиков, далее – межконтинентальные ракеты (и все эти виды оружия  были доступны лишь нескольким странам – с толстым карманом).
В наше время роль «экондоминантов» все больше переходит к средствам «дистанционной войны» - супердорогим  высокотехнологичным ударным вооружениям (позволяющим уничтожать войска «экономических недочеловеков» в любое время и любых количествах, пребывая при этом в полнейшей безопасности).


Однако  тот факт, что  чудовищная в своей разрушающей мощи супермашина современных «классических» Армий дает  катастрофические «осечки » при столкновении с иррегулярными формированиями партизан (оснащенных на порядки хуже, да еще и «неспециализированными» к асимметричной войне, вооружениями) – знаменует полное «созревание» всех мыслимых условий, потребностей и обстоятельств – для появления альтернативного направления теории войны.
 А именно – утверждения возможностей эффективного вооруженного противоборства  (с «уводом» абсолютно превосходящего противника на «человекозатратные» формы БД, через разработку стратегии, тактики и боевой техники, специально адаптированных именно к таким действиям в асимметричной войне) –  экономически доступных любому государству.

Таковой формой БД может стать:  «максимальная» версия боевого применения ШМББ (  краткосрочная и малозатратная воздушно-наземная операция типа «гипердиверсионная война сверхмобильных ударных соединений») – когда происходит вторжение больших количеств боевых машин с экипажами  ВДВ на всю глубину территории противника… Что открывает «зеленую улицу» для многих десятков аэромобильных спецгрупп диверсантов, разрушающих систему военного командования и госуправления.. Молниеносная авиадиверсионная война.. 
        -     Учитывая, что «рабочая высота» боевой машины в «летающем» положении -  над уровнем  крон деревьев  и крышами строений (в режиме «огибания рельефа») – все утверждения  о возможности отразить подобную массированную атаку силами и средствами современных ПВО (равно и – перспективных) являются смехотворными.
       Обладая качествами высокоточного малозаметного оружия, полевые штурмовики способны выступить в роли стратегического инструмента (в форме сверхмобильных ударных соединений), 
     АВТОНОМНЫХ ДИВЕРСИОННО-ШТУРМОВЫХ «КОЧУЮЩИХ» РЕЙДГРУПП,                            -            нацеленных на  тотальное разрушение тыловых «жизнеобеспечивающих инфраструктур» противника  по всей глубине территории  (осуществляя снабжение на маршруте за счет  трофейных ресурсов),  способных наносить тяжелые поражения многократно  превосходящим силам противника,  - проводить «авиапартизанские» действия  (с легкостью уклоняясь от истребителей и наземного преследования).                                                              
 Хотя, в сущности - требуется  обеспечить доставку «по назначению» крайне незначительных «материальных объемов» вооружений (при условии нанесения «хирургических ударов» по ключевым точкам управляющих структур)
       Кроме того, когда значительная часть оборонительного потенциала сконцентрирована в форме «штурмовых войск» обладающих высокой степенью автономности, оказывается (в военном смысле) АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСПОЛЕЗНЫМ применение  противником - средств МАССОВОГО ПОРАЖЕНИЯ (как неспособное понизить боевые качества «москитных» формирований,  и отвратить уничтожающий «гипердиверсионный удар возмездия»).

----------


## Daemonmike

> А завтра на Чкаловском собирается военная вертолетная тусовка:
> http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=56264


Опять много наобещали. Они бы лучше итоги 2008 подвели. Сколько же всего, обещанных еще в 2006 году Ми-28Н, поставили в войска и другой авиационной техники? А то, что нам сегодня обещают к 2015, слушать не охота, временной промежуток сильно большой и конкретики маловато.

----------


## Pilot

ну почему, в 2009 Ка-52 будут в войсках ;)

----------


## Daemonmike

Я и не сомневаюсь, что будут, только будет как обычно 2 вертолета....
Кстати, темпы вообще впечатлятют, 100 вертолетов (разных типов) к 2015, т.е. за 6 лет 100 вертолетов, это 16 вертолетов в год! И это с разных-то заводов? Получается на 1-н завод будет приходиться 4-6 вертолетов в год...Вот такая математика у меня сложилась.

----------


## Pilot

ну по камовским  52 4 штуки в год, хотя Михеев говорил о 20 и надеется о возрождении 50 ;) но там был еще один интересный экземпляр ;)

----------


## Pilot

очень понравилось вот это:




> Вместе с тем Военно-воздушные силы приступили к реализации поручения Президента РФ о проведении модернизации вертолета Ми-28Н в 2009 году.

----------


## Chizh

> очень понравилось вот это:


Сергей, расшифровать можешь?

----------


## Pilot

А все и так понятно. Вертолет приняли, но РЛС на нем отсутствует и, видимо, никогда не будет сделана :( Поэтому Ми-28Н получился несколько урезанным, по сути это Ми-28А с возможностью применения приборов ночного видения, вот и нужна сразу модернизация :( А по Ка-52 Михеев сказал что к лету 2009 доведут полностью все. Причем, насколько я понял, все уже понятно, осталось просто довести немного. Ресурс нормальный и ПрНК есть, в отличии от Ми-28  ;)

----------


## Pilot

фотографии выложил http://pilot.strizhi.info/2008/12/27/6101

----------


## [RUS] MK

> фотографии выложил http://pilot.strizhi.info/2008/12/27/6101


Спасибо! Ка-252 действительно порадовал (кстати, в фотогалерее его нет), а вот Ми-28Н разочаровал. Тужились-тужились, да не смогли. Печально.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Пока добирался до картинок Pilot, слушал краем уха, как по TV рассказывают-показывают новые вертолеты. 
Сначала, как водится, журналюга восхищался «2 человеками в кабине» да «ночным зрением». 
И тут  какой-то военный - как-бы не А. Зелин - начал толковать о  «вертолете пятого поколения». 
И приводит такие доводы - типа - «пятое поколение - это не хала-бала...сложные условия полетов на мегаполисами....террористы и т.п. задачи». Я человек не военный, по мне - так мегаполисы крушат мегатонными боеголовками, на край - сносят артиллерией. 
Теперь вот сижу и думаю - какие-такие задачи будут у вертолетов над мегаполисами, и какие террористы имелись в виду - то ли беззарплатная толпа с палками, то ли еще какая толпа. 
И, опять же, зачем Ми-28Н РЛС, над мегаполисом-то? Ему и приборов ночного видения заглаза хватит. 
И, может, при ограниченном количестве мегаполисов в России, 16 штук вертолетов - достаточно?  В принципе, можно  грузовыми самолетами с места на место перебрасывать. Не знаю, будет этот сюжет повторяться или нет.
Может, воен-чин оговорился про мегаполисы и пятое поколение, чего не бывает. 
Однако, оговорки эти пошли чередой - дня 3-4 назад толковал по TV какой-то из правительства, за нефть ответственный. И сказал что-то вроде - «...нам нужны инвестиции в отрасль. Мы должны обеспечить потребности мирового рынка...». 
Я раньше думал, что правительство должно обеспечивать интересы своей страны - и не более того...
Интересные, однако, оговорки. Прямо по Фрейду.
Хотелось бы, чтоб военный какой растолковал про «пятое поколение», расслабил бы... 
Но на ответе, по ряду соображений - не настаиваю. 

С наступающим,
Ник

----------


## Pilot

> Спасибо! Ка-252 действительно порадовал (кстати, в фотогалерее его нет), а вот Ми-28Н разочаровал. Тужились-тужились, да не смогли. Печально.


Есть, просто я в фотогалерее позже доложил все ;)

----------


## ernst

так, для общей повышения информированности собрания.. имеет смысл считать поштучно прирост авиапарка?


«В настоящее время США и союзники  имеют в Евразии под ружьем более 8млн чел, свыше 11тыс самолетов и 40 тыс танков, более 300 надводных и 150 ПЛ… 
 ..фактический коллапс ОПК: Средний возраст работников 54 года, в оборонных НИИ средний возраст научно- инженерного состава 57 лет. За последние 15 лет в России принято и провалено 8 (восемь) программ реформирования ОПК..
…исходя из оценки направлений научно-технического прогресса и развития военно-стратегической ситуации в мире, наиболее опасным для России будет период с 2010 по 2015 гг. именно к этому времени НАТО накопит высокоточные средства в количествах, необходимых для ведения масштабной войны, а Китай обретет возможности решения территориальных проблем с позиции силы…
 ..Во время интенсивных БД танковая бригада выгорает за три дня, комвзвода СВ живет не более двух дней. Даже без учета применения ОМП  - кадровая  армия РФ в нынешнем ее состоянии сможет продержаться не более полутора месяцев.»- НВО
С нынешними темпами перевооружения (по танковому батальону и по эскадрилье – в год) понадобится: На замену 6000 Т-72 и Т-80 – 64 года, 1800 самолетов ВВС и ПВО – 100 лет, перевооружение на Тополь-М (4-6 в год) – 90лет.
При темпах 200 танков,150 самолетов, 60 вертолетов, 250 артустановок (в 2-3 раза превышающих Госпрограмму)- к 2030 году.
Удельный вес современных вооружений в войсках не превышает 21%, против более 60% - у НАТО. В 2000 году было списано 32,5 млрд руб долгов предприятий оборонки.
С 2002 по 2004 новый долг составил 55 млрд. 
Механизм роста долгов предприятий ОПК представляет собой одну из схем увода бюджетных средств. Так до 70% выделенных средств перечисляются предприятиям п последнем квартале финансового года. Задержка на промежуточных счетах служит основным фактором обогащения огромного количества госчиновников и банкиров. Предприятия, сталкиваясь с недофинансированием первоначального этапа – берут крупные дорогие кредиты, после чего стоимость их продукции вырастает в 2-3 раза. В конечном итоге все эти махинации оплачиваются деньгами налогоплательщиков. В результате создание любой техники превращается в долгострой, итог – новейшие разработки устаревают в опытных образцах. Доля РФ на рынке наукоемкой продукции составляет: 2% то США, 3%- от Японии и Германии, 7%- то Франции и Великобритании.
В абсолютных единицах ежегодный объем экспорта высокотехнологичной продукции из РФ: в 5 раз меньше, чем из Таиланда, в 8 раз – чем из Мексики, в 10 раз – чем из КНР, в 14 раз – чем из Южной Кореи.
«РМГК Тополь находятся на боевом дежурстве более 20 лет. Это вдвое больше гарантийного срока эксплуатации. Все 52 Тополь-М шахтного базирования развернуты в одном позиционном районе европейской территории России, следовательно они будут лететь а одной зоне азимутов, что упрощает задачу ПРО США.
Ракеты УТ23 УТТХ шахтного базирования поставлены на БД в 1989-90г, в количестве 56 штук. При таких темпах производства (менее 10 в год), и неизбежного вывода из боевого состава ракет с давно истекшим сроком (СС-19) состав наземной группировки к 2010г может резко сократиться. Остановлены разработки ПКП РВ и ГШ, аппаратуры резерва и дублирования управления. В результате живучесть тракта управления РО чуть ли не на порядок ниже, чем живучесть самого РО. Что является мощным дестабилизирующим фактором. При существующих темпах превооружения сегодняшние ракеты должны будут нести БД еще 30 лет» -В.И. Бухштаб - конструктор РК.
-"Сумма на развитие всех ВС  РФ  на ДЕСЯТЬ лет, аналогична той, которую США только в ГОД тратят  на закупки новых вооружений.
Становится абсолютно ясным, что эти объемы не обеспечивают достижения количественного и качественного состава ВМФ даже на минимально-достаточном уровне.
С учетом запланированного объема фин. средств а также старения корабельного состава и самолетов морской авиации – отечественный ВМФ на ВСЕХ четырех флотах и  Каспийской флотилии в своем составе будет иметь:
Многоцелевых АПЛ-   15- 18 ( из них боеготовых по тех. состоянию не более 10)
Надводных кораблей 1 и 2 ранга-  35-  40 (боеготовых не более 20,   70% старше 25 лет)
Надводных кораблей 3 и 4 ранга 14- 16.
Практически исчезнут минно-тральные, десантные, малые ракетные и малые противолодочные корабли.  Окончательный смертельный удар будет нанесен морской авиации, в которой останется 55-60 самолетов. Останутся одни воспоминания о морской ракетоносной и штурмовой авиации, а противолодочная будет представлена шестью самолетами Ту-124м.
В 1985году ВМФ СССР- по составу и боевому потенциалу почти В ДЕСЯТЬ раз превосходил указанную группировку  (флот России 2016 года)!
В целом группировка сил и войск ВМФ в 2016 г составит не более 15-40% от минимального уровня и окажется не способной выполнять задачи в военное время. Фактически Россия с океанских и морских направлений будет беззащитной.
Наступившее столетие многие ученые называют веком Мирового океана. Ужесточение конкуренции ведущих держав за доступ к сырьевым и энергетическим ресурсам (более 80% разведанных нефтяных и газовых запасов в РФ, а это 30% МИРОВЫХ –сосредоточено на континентальном шельфе) является доминирующей тенденцией развития военно-политической обстановки в мире»-В.В.Пучнин  докт. воен. наук., проф. Военно-морской академии.

----------


## Nazar

2 ernst
Какое отношение все это имеет к названию ветки?
Из всего этого опуса достаточно оставить одно предложение.

----------


## Холостяк

*Лучший из лучших*

*Российский многофункциональный истребитель Су-30МКИ производства корпорации "Иркут", по мнению участников исследования авторитетного британского журнала Flight превосходит не только американский F-15, но и новейший боевой самолет пятого поколения F-22.*

"Российский истребитель назвали лучшим 59% из числа опрошенных. Американский самолет пятого поколения F-22 получил 37% голосов. Основной истребитель ВВС США F-15 выбрали 4% респондентов", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы корпорации "Иркут", поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу. 

В сообщении отмечается, что поводом для проведения данного исследования послужили международные учения "Красный флаг" (Red Flag), проводившиеся в июле-августе 2008 г.в американском штате Невада, в которых, наряду с боевыми самолетами ВВС США и Франции, приняли участие истребители Су-30МКИ ВВС Индии. 

Результаты учений широко обсуждались в мировой авиационной прессе. В ноябре журнал Flight предложил посетителям своего интернет-сайта выбрать лучший истребитель из списка, включающего Су-30МКИ, F-22 и F-15.

По мнению экспертов, успех Су-30МКИ закономерен. Он обеспечен уникальными летно-техническими характеристиками и боевыми возможностями самолета. Су-30МКИ стал первым в мире серийным истребителем, обладающим сверхманевренностью, а также первым экспортным боевым самолетом, оснащенным РЛС с электронным сканированием.

Программа создания и производства Су-30МКИ по целому ряду параметров не имеет равных во всей истории военно-технического сотрудничества Российской Федерации с зарубежными странами. Экспорт истребителей семейства Су-30МКИ обеспечивает свыше 15% объемов российского военно-технического сотрудничества.

http://blogs.popmech.ru/post/su30/

----------


## Nik Primopye

> *Лучший из лучших* 
> *....по мнению....авторитетного британского журнала .....
> ...................................
> ..................................*
> http://blogs.popmech.ru/post/su30/


Дорогой Холостяк,
пара вопросов - по форме и по существу Вашего выступления #580 в этой теме.

По форме:
Модератор сделал очень мягкое замечание г-ну «ERNST» по форме его #578.
Ваша публикация #580, повторяющая #578 по форме, в таком контексте — это хамство.
Уточню: это мое личное мнение. Я к администрации Форума отношения не имею, 
никого из них лично не знаю, каково будет их мнение — не представляю.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

По содержанию:
1) Ваш #580 —100% копия статьи «PopularMech». Вашего текста там нет ни слова.
Проще говоря, Вы распространяете статью «PopMech».
Вопрос: Вы получаете деньги от «PopMech»? Или от SMI? 
Или распространяете доброхотно-добровольно?
---------------------------------

2) «PopMech» — часть IMSM. « IMSM... основан... Дерком Сауером»
«IMSM... часть SMI, ...из подразделений... Sanoma....Sanoma... издает... 300 журналов...
и занимает лидирующие... в Бельгии, Чехии, Финляндии, Венгрии, Нидерландах и России.
В Sanoma... около 5 500 сотрудников».
Все это я взял  - http://www.imedia.ru/about/sanoma.php,  http://www.imedia.ru/about/history.php, http://www.imedia.ru/about/board.php
Дерк Сауер — Председатель Наблюдательного Совета — т.е. он и заказывает музыку, 
и смотрит — кто как ее танцует.
Вопрос: Вы этого не знали? Не смогли ознакомиться?
--------------------------------

3) «PopMech» и др. - средства пропаганды. 
Глянцевые картинки, «информация», «обучение» — это все форма-обертка, скрывающая цели. 
У средства пропаганды одна цель — заставить понимать реальность так, как это надо его хозяину. 
И «PopMech», и др. — работают на своего хозяина «Sanoma».
Цели хозяина не ясны, сам он нам о своих целях не скажет ни при каких условиях.
Вопрос: Вы убеждены, что цели «PopMech» и цели России — это одно и тоже?
--------------------------------

4) Из Ваших выступлений на форуме я понял, что Вы - старший офицер, имеете науч. степень,
служите при штабах, знаете «основы социологии, государственности, политики» - 
Ценность нашей Авиации - это люди?! Сейчас. Нет!
Я  Ваш #580 понял так — все старшие офицеры при штабах — продвигают журналы типа «PopMechanics». 
Или, как минимум, одобряют такие действия.
Вопрос: я правильно Вас понял?
---------------------------------

5) - последнее — как сугубо штатский, я понял Ваш #580 как гарантию старшего офицера:
— если «PopMech» сказал: «Су-30МКИ...превосходит....F-22» — так оно и есть.
И теперь я могу спать спокойно. Мы неуязвимы.

Вопрос: Я могу спать спокойно? Мы неуязвимы?
--------------------------------

Заканчиваю:
личная просьба к Вам - теперь, когда «по мнению...авторитет. британ. журнала»
Су-30МКИ «назвали лучшим» — повалят заказы из Англии, Франции и пр.
Пожалуйста, скажите в штабах — не продавать им. Ни за какие деньги.

И еще: — Скажите государю,  что у англичан ружья кирпичом не  чистят:  пусть
чтобы и у нас не чистили, а то, храни бог войны, они стрелять не годятся.(*) 

С наступающим,
Ник

(*) — ©Н.Лесков.Левша  - http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0246.shtml
Давно сказано, а как современно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Если это:


> "Российский истребитель назвали лучшим 59% из числа опрошенных. Американский самолет пятого поколения F-22 получил 37% голосов. Основной истребитель ВВС США F-15 выбрали 4% респондентов", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы корпорации "Иркут", поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу.


  действительно так, то отчего же эти самые Су-30МКИ не идут в наши ВВС? И на хрена нам тогда заморочки с этим "пятым поколением" (тьфу, уже тошнит от этих слов), если мы уже сейчас громим супостата на его территории, не надрываясь? Понаделать этих МКИ или что-то вроде него- и спи спокойно. А Штаты пусть попытаются нас догнать. Негоже народные денежки тратить на какое-то поколение, из которого еще неизвестно, что получится.

----------


## Холостяк

> Круто все завинчено.


 

Фигасе!
Вы никаких медикаментов не принимали или дозу не привысили?
Надо бы Вам показаться к врачу узкой специализации. 
В регистратуре просто задайте вопрос, причем любой, Вас сразу направят куда надо...
Да и медикаменты никакие не употребляйте без рецепта врача или дозу не привышайте.

А так , от себя, могу сказать - будьте попроще и не мыслите так глубоко. Глубокое аналитическое мышление должно быть уместно. В отдельных случаях неадекватое глубокое аналитическое мышление по поводу и без, может у окружающих вызвать удивление-сожаление относительно здоровья мыслителя.

С наступающим! 
За Су-30 МКИ - венец нашей авиапромышленности!

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ....дозу не прИвысили?
> ....дозу не прИвышайте.


Дорогой Холостяк,
прЕвысили — всегда пишется через Е. Даже у военных.
Вы часом не разволновались? Не надо, успокойтесь.

Понимаю Вас — ответить на мои вопросы трудно. Возможно, Вам даже ответить нечего.
Ну, а кто Вам виноват?

Не распространяйте чужую пропаганду .
Не рекламируйте журналы, непонятно какую задачу в России выполняющие. Тем паче— иностранные.
Не давайте ссылок на то, за что Вы ответить не можете.
Пишите так, чтобы Вас однозначно понимали.
И будет Вам счастье. 

На один мой вопрос Вы ответили.
С такими грамотными спецами, как Вы —  спать  нам спокойно нельзя.
Осталось ответить на остальные —№ 1,2,3,4.

Ник

----------


## MADMAX

Вау!!! Да тут разборка целая... Модераторы, угомоните народ... А то ведь подерутся... А нам нельзя допускать случаев травматизма...

----------


## Морячок

Да опросы "Флайта" - я уже писал как-то - производят впечатление, будто там одни россияне тусуются. Причем тинейджеры какие-то:  Су-30 лучший истребитель, и RRJ - лучшый пассажирский самолет. 
Что касается сравнительной оценки Су-30МКИ с "оппонентами" - в соседней ветке о "Red Flag" это подробно рассматривалось. На сайте "Флайта", кстати, выложен ролик выступления американского пилота, где он весьма нелестно отзывается о "сушках" и индусах, их пилотировавших...

----------


## ernst

> Окончательный смертельный удар будет нанесен морской авиации, в которой останется 55-60 самолетов. Останутся одни воспоминания о морской ракетоносной и штурмовой авиации, а противолодочная будет представлена шестью самолетами Ту-124м.
> В 1985году ВМФ СССР- по составу и боевому потенциалу почти В ДЕСЯТЬ раз превосходил указанную группировку (флот России 2016 года)!
> В целом группировка сил и войск ВМФ в 2016 г составит не более 15-40% от минимального уровня и окажется не способной выполнять задачи в военное время. Фактически Россия с океанских и морских направлений будет беззащитной.
> Наступившее столетие многие ученые называют веком Мирового океана. Ужесточение конкуренции ведущих держав за доступ к сырьевым и энергетическим ресурсам (более 80% разведанных нефтяных и газовых запасов в РФ, а это 30% МИРОВЫХ –сосредоточено на континентальном шельфе) является доминирующей тенденцией развития военно-политической обстановки в мире»-В.В.Пучнин докт. воен. наук., проф. Военно-морской академии.  
>            -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2 ernst
> Какое отношение все это имеет к названию ветки?
> Из всего этого опуса достаточно оставить одно предложение. 
> __________________


смешно наблюдать как  присутствующие смакуют подслащенную пилюлю наших великих  авиаконструкторских достижений.... не давая себе труда подумать на тему альтернативных направлений боевых ЛА..
смахивает на слепоту куриную... лучшие истребители! уря! 
Ну, ну...
"Информация о ВВС России из различных источников."  
 Информирую вас о ВВС... их - есть потешное войско мирного времени..
Из без надежных источников..

----------


## [RUS] MK

> смешно наблюдать как  присутствующие смакуют подслащенную пилюлю наших великих  авиаконструкторских достижений.... не давая себе труда подумать на тему альтернативных направлений боевых ЛА..
> смахивает на слепоту куриную... лучшие истребители! уря! 
> Ну, ну...
> "Информация о ВВС России из различных источников."  
>  Информирую вас о ВВС... их - есть потешное войско мирного времени..
> Из без надежных источников..


Товарищ никак не успокиится.  :Smile:  Давайте порассуждаем на тему "боевой дельтаплан как эффективное оружие разведки" или "воздушный змей+веб-камера-альтернативное развитие БЛА"...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Дорогой Холостяк,
> прЕвысили — всегда пишется через Е. Даже у военных.
> Вы часом не разволновались? Не надо, успокойтесь.
> Ник


Со своими вопросами во время передоза или обострения (криза) - не ко мне.
Я разволновался за Ваше драгоценное здоровье... Берегите себя!

Абязательно и впредъ испровляйте маи грамотические ашибки. Вы прям как "первая учительница моя"! На День учителя - с меня открытка! 
Я очень люблю и уважаю знатоков и бдительных грамотеев, которые на форумах в Интернете указывают и исправляют грамматику, стилистику и бдят литературное слово!

----------


## Холостяк

> Да опросы "Флайта" - я уже писал как-то - производят впечатление, будто там одни россияне тусуются. Причем тинейджеры какие-то: Су-30 лучший истребитель, и RRJ - лучшый пассажирский самолет. 
> Что касается сравнительной оценки Су-30МКИ с "оппонентами" - в соседней ветке о "Red Flag" это подробно рассматривалось. На сайте "Флайта", кстати, выложен ролик выступления американского пилота, где он весьма нелестно отзывается о "сушках" и индусах, их пилотировавших...


Бхахахахаха!!!
А Вы слышали, чтоб сейчас амеры о чьей либо технике, кроме своей, лестно высказывались?
И чем не устраивает некоторых деятелей устроенный авиа журналом опрос или аналитическое исследование "Иркут"? Аргументируйте! 
А не... Дайте угадаю... Раптерофилы обиделись, что их динозавр как его не рекламируют и не расхваливают - выглядит жухленько?

----------


## MADMAX

Скажу вам по секрету... На учении "Красный флаг - 08/4", на котором присутствовали индусы на своих восьми Су-30МКИ, одном Ил-76МД и двух заправщиках Ил-78МКИ, задействование американских истребителей F-22A я не обнаружил… Как вы думаете почему??? Мне кажется, чтоб общественная масса потом не начала говорить какой F-22A, ну вы поняли… Его же надо как-то продвигать дальше… Тем более в дальнейшем планируется на Гавайях разместить ещё около 20 истребителей данного типа… Ну и так далее… В 2009 году в январе планируется перебросить 12 F-22A с авиабазы Элмендорф (шт. Аляска) на авиабазу Андерсен (Марианские о-ва, о. Гуам) и 12 F-22A с авиабазы Ланглей (шт. Вирджиния) на авиабазу Кадена (Япония). На данных авиабазах самолеты пробудут 3 месяца…

----------


## Nazar

Я сегодня очень злой , по-этому без объяснений :
Холостяк и Ник из приморья по пять суток , господин Ernst месяц .
Всего доброго и с Новым Годом.

----------


## Морячок

Не совсем "в кассу", но всё равно небезынтересно:
--------------------------------------------
НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 5 янв - РИА Новости, Евгений Безека. Индия подписала контракт с США на закупку восьми самолетов дальней радиолокационной разведки Boeing P-8I для индийских военно-морских сил за 2,1 миллиарда долларов, который стал самой крупной сделкой в истории военно-технического сотрудничества двух стран, пишет в понедельник газета Times of India со ссылкой на источники в Минобороны.

До этого крупнейшим индийско-американским контрактом на поставку военной техники была закупка шести транспортных самолетов C-130 "Супер Херкулес" для индийского спецназа на сумму 962 миллиона долларов.

По данным газеты, документ был подписан еще 1 января, однако стороны не спешили его обнародовать.

"Боинги" придут на смену устаревшим турбовинтовым самолетам Ту-142М, которые сейчас состоят на вооружении ВМС Индии. Они будут оснащены торпедами, глубинными бомбами и противокорабельными ракетами "Гарпун". Первый самолет индийские ВМС получат в конце 2012 года или в начале 2013 года и в течение последующих трех лет - все оставшиеся.

Сейчас основу индийской авиации составляют самолеты российской или советской разработки и некоторое количество французской авиатехники.
-----------------------------------
http://www.rian.ru/world/20090105/158620711.html

----------


## BratPoRazumu

что сказать... imho, "допропихали" 142-е с "Змеем"... говорили же индусы что их такая комплектация не устраивает. 
а еще очень скоро они напомнят о поставках МиГ-29К, сорванных давным-давно из-за физической невозможности запуска серии, и еще лет через десять высшим достижением "росвора" станет продажа недавнему основному покупателю российской техики 1 (одного) гвоздя

----------


## Pilot

Ну по корабелкам ситуация решилась ;) серия строится и весьма быстро. Видел своими глазами 4 серийные машины и в постройке два ну и конечно еще задел на тройку

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Ну по корабелкам ситуация решилась ;) серия строится и весьма быстро. Видел своими глазами 4 серийные машины и в постройке два ну и конечно еще задел на тройку


не знал, это радует. а где строят? на "знамени труда"?

----------


## Pilot

в Луховицах. На Знамени только фюзеляж делают

----------


## Холостяк

Понятное дело что с индийцами к этому и шло... 
Я не удивлюсь если индийцы, по причине того что "затрахались" уже с движками, откажутся и от российских Су.... Наши уже не в состоянии что-либо нормальное собрать. Это не в том что, по тому же 142 не подошла начинка, а потому что наши уже сделать и предложить другого ничего не могут. Тут родным ВВС под второй десяток ничего не дали... Сейчас больше наши промыслы похожи не на завод по сборке самолетов, а на гараж - "тачка на пракачка"... Собирают единственные экземпляры по нескольку лет или "прокачивают" кое-как старье....
Разговоры уже давно идут. Более того, у американцев лучше и качественнее продумана система обслуживания и гарантии производителя на технику.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Пилот, а где они собираются отрабатывать посадку на палубу? В Крыму? Но в прошлом году  там 312-ая летала. В свете нынешних отошений с Украиной, это, боюсь, вопрос...

----------


## Pilot

в Крыму, 312 все еще  там, она обкатывала аэрофинишеры для Горшкова. остался еще один. Индусы платят деньги и летают, а чего такого?

----------


## AC

> ну по камовским  52 4 штуки в год, хотя Михеев говорил о 20 и надеется о возрождении 50 ;) ...


*Серийное производство "Черных акул" прекращено*
ОАО "Арсеньевская авиационная компания "Прогресс" ("ААК Прогресс") завершает производство боевых вертолетов Ка-50 "Черная акула", сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на генерального директора предприятия Юрия Денисенко. 
"В настоящее время на предприятии находятся два вертолета Ка-50, которые уже завершили цикл летных испытаний и в 2009 году будут переданы Минобороны. Новых заказов на поставку Ка-50 нет, и производиться теперь будут только Ка-52", - сказал он. 
По словам гендиректора, в 2008 году на предприятии были изготовлены три "Черных акулы", одну из которых передали в состав 344-го Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации. 
"Эти три машины достроены из имевшегося на авиазаводе производственного задела для Ка-50, который ранее составлял девять машин", - напомнил Денисенко. По его данным, "все, что технически можно использовать из производственного задела по Ка-50 в производстве Ка-52, обязательно будет использовано". 
Гендиректор также выразил надежду на то, что число заказов на производство вертолетов Ка-52 со временем будет только увеличиваться. 
"Я надеюсь, что через год-два мы получим уже реальные контракты на поставку Ка-52", - сказал он.
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/01/05/akula/

*И главком Зелин -- еще раз о "вертолетной" позиции ВВС:*
"...Касаясь вооружения ВВС вертолетной техникой, генерал-полковник А. Зелин сказал:
     - Мы пока завершаем испытания Ка-52. Планируется до эскадрильи, то есть до 12 вертолетов этого типа, закупить в 2009 году. Это возможно при условии, что мы успешно закончим испытания и убедимся, что машина отвечает тем требованиям, которые к ней предъявляются.
     - Ка-52, - отметил далее главком, - это вертолет специального назначения. Объем закупок этих машин ВВС России будет зависеть от того, какие задачи мы собираемся решать в дальнейшем с его помощью. Основной линейный вертолет, который будет поступать в ВВС в будущем году, - это вертолет Ми-28. Ми-28 и Ка-52 предстоит дополнять, а не заменять друг друга...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/12/31_12/2_01.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Серийное производство "Черных акул" прекращено*


И хорошо. Это позволит освободить площади и ресурсы для Ка-52. Ведь Ка-50 в современном виде никому не нужен.

А вообще интересное у нас понятие серийного производства...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pilot

ключевое слово - надеется! Группа из Ка-52 и Ка-50 может быть намного дешевле и эффективней.

----------


## Холостяк

*Официальная ссылка на док... Там и по нашим авиационным училищам есть....*http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=83514


ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ
от 24 декабря 2008 г. N 1951-р 

*В целях совершенствования системы подготовки специалистов для Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации и оптимизации сети военных образовательных учреждений Минобороны России:*

1. Создать:
федеральное государственное военное образовательное учреждение высшего профессионального образования "Военный учебно-научный центр Сухопутных войск "Общевойсковая академия Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации" (г. Москва) путем реорганизации в форме присоединения к государственному образовательному учреждению высшего профессионального образования "Общевойсковая академия Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации" (г. Москва) государственных образовательных учреждений высшего профессионального образования "Дальневосточное высшее военное командное училище (военный институт) имени Маршала Советского Союза К.К. Рокоссовского" (г. Благовещенск), "Казанское высшее военное командное училище (военный институт)", "Московское высшее военное командное училище (военный институт)", "Новосибирское высшее военное командное училище (военный институт)", "Екатеринбургское высшее артиллерийское командное училище (военный институт)", "Рязанское высшее воздушно-десантное командное училище (военный институт) имени генерала армии В.Ф. Маргелова", "Омский танковый инженерный институт имени Маршала Советского Союза П.К. Кошевого", "Рязанский военный автомобильный институт имени генерала армии В.П. Дубынина", "Челябинское высшее военное автомобильное командно-инженерное училище (военный институт) имени Главного маршала бронетанковых войск П.А. Ротмистрова", "Пензенский артиллерийский инженерный институт имени Главного маршала артиллерии Н.Н. Воронова", "Тульский артиллерийский инженерный институт" и государственного образовательного учреждения дополнительного профессионального образования "Военный институт повышения квалификации специалистов мобилизационных органов Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации" (г. Саратов) с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений;
федеральное государственное военное образовательное учреждение высшего профессионального образования "Военный учебно-научный центр Военно-воздушных сил "Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина" (г. Москва, пос. Монино, Щелковский район Московской области) путем реорганизации в форме присоединения к государственному образовательному учреждению высшего профессионального образования "Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина" (г. Москва, пос. Монино, Щелковский район Московской области) государственных образовательных учреждений высшего профессионального образования "Ейское высшее военное авиационное училище (военный институт) имени дважды Героя Советского Союза летчика-космонавта СССР В.М. Комарова", "Краснодарское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков (военный институт) имени Героя Советского Союза А.К. Серова", "Сызранское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков (военный институт)", "Санкт-Петербургское высшее военное училище радиоэлектроники (военный институт)", "Челябинское высшее военное авиационное училище штурманов (военный институт)" и "Ярославское высшее зенитное ракетное училище противовоздушной обороны (военный институт)" с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений;
федеральное государственное военное образовательное учреждение высшего профессионального образования "Военный учебно-научный центр Военно-Морского Флота "Военно-морская академия имени Адмирала Флота Советского Союза Н.Г. Кузнецова" (г. Санкт-Петербург) путем реорганизации в форме присоединения к государственному образовательному учреждению высшего профессионального образования "Военно-морская академия имени Адмирала Флота Советского Союза Н.Г. Кузнецова" (г. Санкт-Петербург) государственных образовательных учреждений высшего профессионального образования "Балтийский военно-морской институт имени адмирала Ф.Ф. Ушакова" (г. Калининград), "Военно-морской инженерный институт" (г. Санкт-Петербург, г. Пушкин), "Военно-морской институт радиоэлектроники имени А.С. Попова" (г. Санкт-Петербург, г. Петродворец), "Морской корпус Петра Великого - Санкт-Петербургский военно-морской институт", "Тихоокеанский военно-морской институт имени С.О. Макарова" (г. Владивосток), государственного образовательного учреждения дополнительного профессионального образования "Высшие специальные офицерские классы Военно-Морского Флота" (г. Санкт-Петербург) и федеральных государственных учреждений "1 Центральный научно-исследовательский институт Министерства обороны Российской Федерации" (г. Санкт-Петербург), "24 Центральный научно-исследовательский институт Министерства обороны Российской Федерации" (г. Санкт-Петербург) и "40 Государственный научно-исследовательский институт Министерства обороны Российской Федерации" (г. Санкт-Петербург) с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений.
2. Реорганизовать государственные образовательные учреждения высшего профессионального образования:
"Военная академия Ракетных войск стратегического назначения имени Петра Великого" (г. Москва), "Ростовский военный институт ракетных войск имени Главного маршала артиллерии М.И. Неделина" и "Серпуховской военный институт ракетных войск" в форме присоединения институтов к академии с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений;
"Военно-космическая академия имени А.Ф. Можайского" (г. Санкт-Петербург), "Московский военный институт радиоэлектроники Космических войск" и "Череповецкий военный инженерный институт радиоэлектроники" в форме присоединения институтов к академии с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений;
"Военная академия связи имени С.М. Буденного" (г. Санкт-Петербург), "Кемеровское высшее военное командное училище связи (военный институт) имени маршала войск связи И.Т. Пересыпкина", "Новочеркасское высшее военное командное училище связи (военный институт) имени Маршала Советского Союза В.Д. Соколовского", "Рязанское высшее военное командное училище связи (военный институт) имени Маршала Советского Союза М.В. Захарова", "Ставропольский военный институт связи ракетных войск" и "Краснодарское высшее военное училище (военный институт) имени генерала армии С.М. Штеменко" в форме присоединения институтов к академии с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений и впредь именовать академию Военной академией связи имени Маршала Советского Союза С.М. Буденного;
"Военная академия радиационной, химической и биологической защиты имени Маршала Советского Союза С.К. Тимошенко" (г. Кострома), "Нижегородское высшее военно-инженерное командное училище (военный институт)", Саратовский военный институт биологической и химической безопасности" и "Тюменское высшее военно-инженерное командное училище (военный институт)" в форме присоединения институтов к академии с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений и впредь именовать академию Военной академией войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты и инженерных войск имени Маршала Советского Союза С.К. Тимошенко;
"Военная академия тыла и транспорта имени генерала армии А.В. Хрулева" (г. Санкт-Петербург), "Военно-транспортный университет Железнодорожных войск и военных сообщений" (г. Санкт-Петербург, г. Петродворец), "Военный инженерно-технический университет" (г. Санкт-Петербург), "Вольское высшее военное училище тыла (военный институт)", "Ульяновское высшее военно-техническое училище (военный институт)", "Военно-ветеринарный институт" (г. Москва) и "Тольяттинский военный технический институт" в форме присоединения университетов и институтов к академии с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений;
"Военно-медицинская академия имени С.М. Кирова" (г. Санкт-Петербург), "Военный институт физической культуры" (г. Санкт-Петербург), "Самарский военно-медицинский институт", "Саратовский военно-медицинский институт" и "Томский военно-медицинский институт" в форме присоединения институтов к академии с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений;
"Военный авиационный инженерный университет" (г. Воронеж), "Иркутское высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище (военный институт)", "Ставропольское высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище (военный институт) имени маршала авиации В.А. Судца", "Тамбовское высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище радиоэлектроники (военный институт)" в форме присоединения институтов к университету с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений;
"Военный университет" (г. Москва), "Военная финансово-экономическая академия" (г. Ярославль) и федеральное государственное общеобразовательное учреждение "Московский кадетский корпус "Пансион воспитанниц Министерства обороны Российской Федерации" в форме присоединения академии и кадетского корпуса к университету с последующим образованием на их основе обособленных структурных подразделений.
3. Установить, что целями деятельности учреждений, указанных в пунктах 1 и 2 настоящего распоряжения, являются осуществление образовательной деятельности, а также ведение научной деятельности.
4. Установить предельную штатную численность работников (военнослужащих и лиц гражданского персонала) указанных в пунктах 1 и 2 настоящего распоряжения учреждений, а также размеры ассигнований на их содержание в 2008 году согласно приложению.
5. Минобороны России осуществить необходимые мероприятия, связанные с созданием и реорганизацией указанных в пунктах 1 и 2 настоящего распоряжения учреждений, в пределах бюджетных ассигнований федерального бюджета, выделяемых Минобороны России на обеспечение деятельности подведомственных учреждений, и штатной численности Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации.
6. Пункт 2 раздела I перечня военных образовательных учреждений среднего и высшего профессионального образования, утвержденного распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации от 4 ноября 2004 г. N 1404-р (Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации, 2004, N 45, ст. 4469; N 51, ст. 5243; 2006, N 5, ст. 565; N 7, ст. 812; N 16, ст. 1754; 2007, N 12, ст. 1460; N 13, ст. 1601; N 18, ст. 2250; N 21, ст. 2536; N 53, ст. 6656; 2008, N 7, ст. 618; N 11, ст. 1041; N 19, ст. 2231; N 34, ст. 3969), изложить в следующей редакции:
"2. Федеральные государственные военные образовательные учреждения высшего профессионального образования:
Военная академия Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации (г. Москва)
Военный учебно-научный центр Сухопутных войск "Общевойсковая академия Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации" (г. Москва)
Военный учебно-научный центр Военно-воздушных сил "Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина" (г. Москва, пос. Монино, Щелковский район Московской области)
Военный учебно-научный центр Военно-Морского Флота "Военно-морская академия имени Адмирала Флота Советского Союза Н.Г. Кузнецова" (г. Санкт-Петербург)
Военная академия Ракетных войск стратегического назначения имени Петра Великого (г. Москва)
Военная академия (г. Москва)
Военно-космическая академия имени А.Ф. Можайского (г. Санкт-Петербург)
Военная академия войсковой противовоздушной обороны Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации имени Маршала Советского Союза А.М. Василевского (г. Смоленск)
Военная академия воздушно-космической обороны имени Маршала Советского Союза Г.К. Жукова (г. Тверь)
Михайловская военная артиллерийская академия (г. Санкт-Петербург)
Военная академия связи имени Маршала Советского Союза С.М. Буденного (г. Санкт-Петербург)
Военная академия войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты и инженерных войск имени Маршала Советского Союза С.К. Тимошенко (г. Кострома)
Военная академия тыла и транспорта имени генерала армии А.В. Хрулева(г. Санкт-Петербург)
Военно-медицинская академия имени С.М. Кирова (г. Санкт-Петербург)
Военный авиационный инженерный университет (г. Воронеж)
Военный университет (г. Москва)".


Председатель Правительства
Российской Федерации
В.ПУТИН 


Приложение
к распоряжению Правительства
Российской Федерации
от 24 декабря 2008 г. N 1951-р


ПРЕДЕЛЬНАЯ ШТАТНАЯ ЧИСЛЕННОСТЬ РАБОТНИКОВ
(ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИХ И ЛИЦ ГРАЖДАНСКОГО ПЕРСОНАЛА) ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫХ
ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ ВОЕННЫХ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНЫХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ
ВЫСШЕГО ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ И РАЗМЕРЫ
АССИГНОВАНИЙ НА ИХ СОДЕРЖАНИЕ В 2008 ГОДУ


Военный учебно-научный центр Сухопутных войск "Общевойсковая академия Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации" (г. Москва) 36644 - 3775554,6 

Военный учебно-научный центр Военно- воздушных сил "Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина" (г. Москва, пос. Монино, Щелковский район Московской области)37481 - 2758814,7

Военный учебно-научный центр Военно-Морского Флота "Военно-морская академия имени Адмирала Флота Советского Союза Н.Г. Кузнецова" (г. Санкт-Петербург)19470 - 2687024,7 

Военная академия Ракетных войск стратегического назначения имени Петра Великого (г. Москва)11733 - 1341541 

Военно-космическая академия имени А.Ф. Можайского (г. Санкт-Петербург)15162 - 1434980,5

Военная академия связи имени Маршала Советского Союза С.М. Буденного (г. Санкт-Петербург)15154 - 1346189,8

Военная академия войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты и инженерных войск имени Маршала Советского Союза С.К. Тимошенко (г. Кострома)8293 - 1025575,5

Военная академия тыла и транспорта имени генерала армии А.В. Хрулева (г. Санкт- Петербург)18229 - 1929445,6

Военно-медицинская академия имени С.М. Кирова (г. Санкт-Петербург)22318 - 2720527,3

Военный авиационный инженерный университет (г. Воронеж)15092 - 1623677,7

Военный университет (г. Москва) 8952 - 1656282,4

----------


## Pilot

Перспективный истребитель Су-35, предназначенный для ВВС РФ, планируется испытать в 2010 году



Москва. 11 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летные испытания многофункционального истребителя Су-35 в комплектации для российских ВВС начнутся в 2010 году, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" директор программы создания этого самолета в компании "Сухой" Игорь Демин.

"Примерно в середине 2010 года планируется вывести на летные испытания перспективный истребитель Су-35 в комплектации для российских ВВС", - сказал И.Демин.

Сообщив, что программой предусмотрена первая поставка Су-35 в 2011 году, он не стал уточнять, кому она будет предназначена - отечественному или зарубежному заказчику.

"Летные испытания Су-35 пройдут в 2010 и в 2011 годах, после чего будет выдано соответствующее заключение о возможности поставки самолета в строй", - добавил И.Демин.

Он также сообщил, что в начале 2009 года планируется подключить к проводимым летным испытаниям очередной опытный самолет Су-35.

Су-35 глубоко модернизированный сверхманевренный многофункциональный одноместный истребитель поколения "4++". В нем использованы технологии пятого поколения, обеспечивающие превосходство над истребителями аналогичного класса. Разработка и организация серийного производства этого самолета входит в число приоритетных программ Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации.

Первый вылет Су-35 состоялся 19 февраля 2008 года. В октябре в Комсомольске-на-Амуре в воздух поднялась вторая машина, подключение которой к испытаниям позволило ускорить выполнение программы, гарантирующей начало серийных поставок истребителя российским и зарубежным заказчикам в 2011 году.

----------


## Морячок

16:00 13/01/2009

МОСКВА, 13 янв - РИА Новости. Россия получила заявки на поставку боевых вертолетов последнего поколения Ка-52 "Аллигатор" от трех иностранных государств, сообщил РИА Новости во вторник генеральный директор Арсеньевской авиационной компании "Прогресс" ("ААК Прогресс"), производящей данные боевые машины, Юрий Денисенко.

"Ряд иностранных государств уже проявили интерес к вертолету Ка-52. Мы к этому готовы и конструктивно работаем в этом направлении с "Рособоронэкспортом". В настоящее время мы получили заявки на эти вертолеты от трех стран", - сказал Денисенко.

По его словам, эти страны пока не называются. "Сейчас эти заявки находятся на стадии проработки. После подписания контрактов, если они состоятся, вся информация будет доведена до СМИ", - сообщил гендиректор предприятия.

Он также сообщил, что основным заказчиком Ка-52 является Минобороны России. "Количество вертолетов, которое закупит ВВС страны не называется, это пока закрытая информация", - сказал Денисенко.

Вертолет Ка-52 "Аллигатор" имеет взлетную массу 10 400 килограммов, максимальную скорость 310 километров в час, дальность действия - 520 километров, практический потолок - 5500 метров. На вооружении находятся 30-мм пушка 2А42 (460 снарядов), боевая нагрузка - 2800 кг на четырех узлах подвески, 12 ПТУР "Вихрь" или 4 УР "Игла-В" класса "воздух-воздух", или контейнеры с пушками или пулеметами. По своим летным и боевым характеристикам "Аллигатор" не уступает американскому АН-64 "Апач".

Гендиректор также сообщил, что в настоящее время компания завершает производство боевых вертолетов Ка-50 "Черная акула" - предшественника вертолета Ка-52. "На сегодняшний день заказов на эти машины (Ка-50) нет", - сказал Денисенко.

По его словам, несмотря на это, если потребуется, то завод готов возобновить производство модернизированного Ка-50, "с более современным бортовым оборудованием".

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...159108012.html
--------------------------------------------------



> Он также сообщил, что основным заказчиком Ка-52 является Минобороны России


скока-скока для российской армии закупается Ка-52?  :Wink:  и эти крохи являются "основным производством"...

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная инфа от американцев о нашем ПАК ФА....



*Совсем как в Америке?*

_("The Weekly Standard", США)
Рейбен Джонсон (Reuben F. Johnson)_

*Уже более десяти лет мир ждет от российской авиакосмической отрасли создания истребителя пятого поколения, который пришел бы на смену МиГ-29 и Су-27/Су-30, разработанным более 25 лет назад и стал аналогом самолетам Lockheed Martin F-22A Raptor и F-35 Lighting II Joint Strike Fighter (JSF). Проект, к которому подключена практическая вся российская военно-авиационная промышленность, называется ПАК-ФА ('Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации).

В конструкторском бюро прототип получил обозначение Т-50. Сборка самолета началась на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном производственном объединении (КНААПО) в Хабаровском крае на Дальнем Востоке России. 'На заводе КНААПО работа кипит', и первый полет самолета запланирован на 2009 - самое позднее 2010 год, сообщает источник, близкий к программе.* 

Появление российского истребителя пятого поколения должно стать бальзамом на душу ВВС США, которые давно стремятся воспользоваться этой программой как жупелом, чтобы оправдать приобретение новых F-22A и финансирование программы F-35. Но в пентагоновском департаменте ВВС еще рано обкладывать шампанское льдом. По иронии судьбы ПАК-ФА, похоже, проходит тот же самый мучительный путь от первого полета до принятия на вооружение, который начался с выбора прототипа YF-22 в начале 1990-х.

'Во время испытательных полетов YF-22 и [Northrop-McDonnell-Douglas] YF-23 'победителем' была признана разработка Lockheed, несмотря на то, что самолет-прототип не продемонстрировал качеств 'невидимки', не имел на испытаниях работающего радара и комплекта авионики и не преодолел звуковой барьер без применения форсажа. Так что на демонстрационных полетах 'испытывалась' только аэродинамическая конструкция', - говорит американский специалист по авиации и технологии 'стелс' Джим Стивенсон (Jim Stevenson). Стивенсон - автор многочисленных статей об F-22A, а также подробных исследований, посвященных разработке F-18 и злополучному проекту A-12.

'По сути, ВВС США выбрали победителя, а потом сказали: ну, раз вы официально победили, то идите и разрабатывайте самолет, на что ушло еще 14 с половиной лет от первого демонстрационного полета практически пустых прототипов до официального принятия F-22A на вооружение в конце 2005 г.', - говорит Стивенсон.

Похоже, ПАК-ФА ждет такая же судьба. Прототип совершит первый полет в ближайшие год-полтора, но, по-видимому, эти демонстрационные полеты - как и в случае с F-22A - покажут, что он не соответствует почти ни одному из оперативных требований российских ВВС.

Представители российской авиационные промышленности, имеющие отношение к программе, сообщили THE WEEKLY STANDARD, что 'установленный на самолете радар от конструкторского бюро НИИП будет вариантом радара 'Ирбис-Э' с пассивной фазированной антенной решеткой (ПФАР), которым оснащен самолет Су-35, а не активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР), как того требуют условия программы. Двигателем будет модернизированный вариант установленного на Су-27 двигателя АЛ-31Ф третьей серии, а не разработка следующего поколения АЛ-41Ф1. Что касается авионики, то систем нового поколения здесь тоже будет немного'.

В середине 2007 г. генеральный директор компании 'Сухой' Михаил Погосян и другие высокопоставленные представители российской авиационной отрасли, сглаживая ожидания, намекали на то, что эти бортовые системы, возможно, не будут готовы к первому полету самолета-прототипа, и он будет оснащен ими позже. Отвечая на вопрос о разработке двигателя во время авиашоу в Ле Бурже под Парижем в июне 2007 г., Погосян заявил, что 'поскольку серийное производство охватывает период в 30 лет, и еще 30 лет составляет срок службы, двигатель и другие системы за время серийного производства существенно изменятся. Это нормально'.

Согласно разделению труда, установленному для ПАК-ФА, на заводе КНААПО будет осуществляться окончательная сборка. Новосибирский завод НАПО им. Чкалова будет поставлять носовую часть и другие компоненты из углепластика. Но, как ранее сообщали THE WEEKLY STANDARD в Новосибирске, 'планов размещения крупной доли производства [ПАК-ФА] в Новосибирске нет - в значительной степени из-за характера местной рабочей силы у нас в Сибири. Поскольку в настоящее время здесь в Новосибирске столько коммерческих компаний, при такой конкуренции со стороны частного сектора слишком сложно привлечь достаточно талантливых инженеров'.

Но проблемы с рабочей силой - лишь одна из тех трудностей, с которыми сталкивается сегодня российская оборонная промышленность. Среди них непонимание правительством проблем отрасли, отсутствие инвестиций и технологические затруднения - от них буквально требуют, как гласит старая басня, 'вить веревки из песка'.

Примером был недавний телемост на российском государственном телевидении, в ходе которого премьер-министр России Владимир Путин, отвечая на вопрос телезрителя о программе ПАК-ФА, заявил, что 'мы разрабатываем такие самолеты, работа идет по плану. Уверен, что и в российских Вооруженных Силах они появятся, и очень бы хотелось, чтобы они появились вовремя'.

Требуя, чтобы ПАК-ФА появился вовремя, Путин и компания демонстрируют, что они посвятили недостаточно времени чтению докладов на тему 'Почему Советский Союз исчез как национальное государство'. Правило номер один гласит, что желаемого результата нельзя добиться одним лишь принятием соответствующего указа. Хотя в мае 2007 г. вице-премьер и председатель правления российской Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Сергей Иванов и заявил, что Погосян 'подтвердил, что прототип совершит свой первый полет в конце 2008 г.', из-за этих технологических препятствий он состоится как минимум на год позже.

'Наиболее вероятное ближайшее будущее ПАК-ФА таково, что демонстрационные прототипы совершат ряд полетов - как в случае с МФИ 1.44 Микояна и С-37/Су-47 Сухого - а затем реализация программы замедлится или вообще приостановится, пока отрасль будет пытаться закончить разработку этих бортовых систем', - говорит один московский аналитик, знакомый с программой.

Общее мнение представителей промышленности, которые беседовали с THE WEEKLY STANDARD, таково, что преодоление этих технологических затруднений в значительной мере зависит от того, будут ли подключены зарубежные партнеры - и их финансы. Разработка авионики и компонентов радара потребует значительных инвестиций в российскую электронную промышленность, которой уже много лет не уделяется достаточного внимания. У России, переживающей в настоящее время самый тяжелый экономический кризис после гиперинфляции 1990-х, просто нет ресурсов, необходимых для того, чтобы ввести ее обветшавшую военно-промышленную базу в XXI век. По самым оптимистическим оценкам, серийные самолеты ПАК-ФА поступят в ВВС не ранее 2016 г., а зарубежные покупатели получат этот самолет гораздо позже.

Ранее у России были надежды на то, что в качестве партнера по программе ей удастся привлечь Бразилию. Озабоченная тем, что товарищ президент Уго Чавес из соседней Венесуэлы приобретает столько современного российского вооружения, Бразилия, крупнейшая страна Южной Америки, решила приступить к масштабной модернизации своих давно устаревших ВВС. Россия надеялась убедить Бразилию присоединиться к программе ПАК-ФА, но президент России Дмитрий Медведев, посетивший в прошлом году Бразилию с государственным визитом, не убедил администрацию президента Луиса Инасио Лула да Силва подключиться к проекту.

Российские официальные лица предлагали ВВС Бразилии приобрести партию самолетов Су-35, а затем принять участие в разработке ПАК-ФА, однако командующий ВВС Жунити Саито (Juniti Saito) заявил: 'Не хочу очернять имидж Сухого, но проект не соответствует нашим потребностям'. Перевод: Бразилия не в состоянии финансировать разработку российского истребителя, который еще не производится и нескоро будет производиться - ей нужно то, что она может взять с прилавка прямо сейчас.

ВВС Бразилии, ранее отстранившие Су-35 от конкурса FX-2, заявили, что истребители Сухого были исключены из программы из-за компромиссов, на которые пришлось бы идти в плане передачи технологии. Эта ситуация почти прямо противоположна тому, что было несколько лет назад, когда Су-35 прошел в последний раунд конкурса FX-2 прежде, чем программа перешла в состояние неопределенности. Тем временем, Россия начала терять технологическое преимущество, которое делало ее столь привлекательной для зарубежных покупателей, а в нынешних условиях у них вряд ли найдутся финансовые средства для исправления этой ситуации.

Представитель одной из компаний-партнеров по ПАК-ФА заявил THE WEEKLY STANDARD, что 'ситуация очень проста. В настоящее время единственным в мире истребителем пятого поколения, находящимся в строю, является F-22A. Такое положение вещей вряд ли изменится в ближайшем будущем'.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Владимир Путин, отвечая на вопрос телезрителя о программе ПАК-ФА, заявил, что 'мы разрабатываем такие *самолеты* (множественное число?), работа идет по плану. Уверен, что и в российских Вооруженных Силах они появятся, и очень бы хотелось, чтобы они появились вовремя'.


А что, блин, есть сомнения??  :Eek:

----------


## A.F.

> Представители российской авиационные промышленности, имеющие отношение к программе, сообщили THE WEEKLY STANDARD, что 'установленный на самолете радар от конструкторского бюро НИИП будет вариантом радара 'Ирбис-Э' с пассивной фазированной антенной решеткой (ПФАР), которым оснащен самолет Су-35, а не активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР), как того требуют условия программы. Двигателем будет модернизированный вариант установленного на Су-27 двигателя АЛ-31Ф третьей серии, а не разработка следующего поколения АЛ-41Ф1. Что касается авионики, то систем нового поколения здесь тоже будет немного'.

Врут "представители", или представители они липовые.
Не будет на нем Ирбиса. На самых первых прототипах вообще РЛС скорее всего не будет, да и не нужна она там. А когда будет - то будет АФАР.
АЛ-31Ф серии 3 - это то что на Су-33 стоит, с т.н. "особым режимом". Боковая ветвь, так сказать, развития АЛ-31Ф. А то, что называется АЛ-41Ф1 (а на выставках показывается как изд. 117С) никогда и не являлось разработкой след.поколения, т.к. и является как раз тем самым, как тут написано :) С движком "пятого поколения" АЛ-41Ф образца 90-х годов, что стоял, например, на опытном МФИ (1.44), это "две большие разницы"

----------


## Pilot

Выпуск боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" с 2009 года будет увеличиваться - гендиректор ААК "Прогресс"



Москва. 13 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Арсеньевская авиационная компания "Прогресс" с 2009 года будет наращивать выпуск ударно- разведывательных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", сообщил генеральный директор компании Юрий Денисенко.

"В 2008 году авиазавод изготовил два вертолета Ка-52. Кроме того, еще три вертолета этого типа находятся на этапе окончательной сборки", - сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" Ю.Денисенко.

По его словам, эти три машины предназначены для поставки Минобороны РФ. "Их передача заказчику будет осуществлена по одной машине в феврале, марте и апреле 2009 года", - уточнил гендиректор.

Он отметил, что "кроме того, в производстве уже находится партия Ка-52, которые будут переданы Минобороны РФ после окончания этапа госиспытаний в 2009 году".

"Перед нами стоит задача в конце 2009 года получить положительное заключение по этапу государственных испытаний Ка-52 и приступить к выпуску серийных машин", - сказал Ю.Денисено.

Он отметил, что в настоящее время запускаются в производство новые вертолеты Ка-52, выпуск которых предусмотрен производственными программами 2009-2010 годов.

По словам Ю.Денисенко, в настоящее время имеются определенные сложности с обеспечением производства Ка-52 комплектующими изделиями. "В силу проблем с технологиями, оборудованием, персоналом, некоторые наши смежники не могут выпускать изделия для вертолетов Ка-52 в необходимом объеме. Этот вопрос надо решать", - сказал он.

Вертолет Ка-52 "Аллигатор" предназначен для ведения боевых действий днем и ночью в любых погодных условиях. Вертолет может выполнять функции как командирской, так и разведывательной машины обеспечивая выполнение задач воздушной разведки, целераспределения и высокоточного целеуказания воздушным и наземным боевым средствам, а также непрерывность связи с наземными и воздушными командными пунктами управления.

Нормальная взлетная масса вертолета - 10,4 т; максимальная - 10,8 т. Вертолет оснащен двумя газотурбинными двигателями разработки компании "Климов" ТВ3-117ВМА мощностью по 1620 кВт. Максимальная скорость - 310 км/ч; крейсерская скорость - 270 км/ч. Дальность полета - 520 км; практический потолок - 5500 м; статический потолок - 4000 м; экипаж 2 человека.

Боевая нагрузка Ка-52 составляет 2800 кг. В арсенале вертолета имеется 30-мм пушка 2А42 (460 снарядов). На 4 узлах подвески могут размещаться 12 ПТУР "Вихрь" или 4 УР "Игла-В" класса "воздух-воздух" или 80х80-мм НАР, или контейнеры с пушками или пулеметами.

Первый полет Ка-52 "Аллигатор" состоялся 25 июня 1997 года. Компания "Камов" планирует наращивать летные характеристики вертолета за счет установки более мощных двигателей ВК-2500 совместной разработки ОАО "Климов" (Санкт-Петербург) и ОАО "Мотор-Сич" (Украина).

----------


## Pilot

ВВС России получат 34 истребителя МиГ-29, ранее предназначавшиеся для ВВС Алжира



МОСКВА, 14 января. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. ВВС России получат 34 истребителя МиГ-29, ранее предназначавшиеся для ВВС Алжира.

Как сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в "Рособоронэкспорте", который ранее занимался продажей этой партии истребителей для Алжира, "в настоящее время ведется работа по организации передачи этих МиГ- 29 ВВС России". В свою очередь в российском авиапроме уточнили, что "закупка партии МиГ-29, ранее предназначавшихся на экспорт, осуществляется в рамках госзаказа".

В связи с отказом Алжира от приобретения партии истребителей МиГ-29 временно "бесхозными" оставались 28 самолетов МиГ-29СМТ и 6 МиГ-29УБ. 15 машин из этой партии были уже поставлены Алжиру и в апреле 2008 года возвращены производителю. При этом согласно алжирской стороне такое решение было принято потому, что поставленные МиГи были якобы собраны из бывших в употреблении комплектующих. "Закупка этой партии МиГов Военно-Воздушными Силами России подтверждает высокое качество этих самолетов", - подчеркнул в этой связи представитель "Рособоронэкспорта".

----------


## Холостяк

> "Закупка этой партии МиГов Военно-Воздушными Силами России подтверждает высокое качество этих самолетов", - подчеркнул в этой связи представитель "Рособоронэкспорта".


Кто бы сумлевался!?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А что, блин, есть сомнения??


А что, блин, есть уверенность? Вообще эта фраза Путина из разряда "Что получили, то и хотели". Здесь можно задать много вопросов:
1) так самолет или самолеты?
2)по какому плану? По озвученным в разное время планам, он уже давно должен был взлететь.
3)а обещанные Су-34 уже появились в российских Вооруженных Силах? Уже больше двух лет прошло, как их, якобы, передали в родные ВВС.
4)вовремя-это когда? Сроки он не указал, думаю, он их и сам не знает Так легче всего: когда бы не появился-все вовремя, не так ли?

----------


## alexvolf

> А что, блин, есть уверенность? Вообще эта фраза Путина из разряда "Что получили, то и хотели". Здесь можно задать много вопросов:
> 1) так самолет или самолеты?
> 2)по какому плану? По озвученным в разное время планам, он уже давно должен был взлететь.
> 3)а обещанные Су-34 уже появились в российских Вооруженных Силах? Уже больше двух лет прошло, как их, якобы, передали в родные ВВС.
> 4)вовремя-это когда? Сроки он не указал, думаю, он их и сам не знает Так легче всего: когда бы не появился-все вовремя, не так ли?


Можно вполне присоединится  к поставленным вопросам.Дело в том,что разработка чего-то нового ( практически всех авиационных КБ бывшего СССР) сводилась к ответу на появление у буржуев той или иной модели ЛА.Перечислять не стоит-всем понятно.Так сказать было противостояние двух систем.Родину требовалось защищать от супостата.И следовало жесткое постановление Совмина и ЦК.Не выполнил-партбилет на стол и "больше никто никуда не идет". Создание супер-пупер нового требует прежде всего полета мысли-фантазии. Как в песне поется -мы рождены,чтоб сказку сделать былью.А какая сейчас фантазия-бабло зарабатывать.Зато компьютер-раз,два и  на мониторе так красиво ПАК выходит.Прямо на зависть моделистам.И крыло работает в потоке и двигатель суперпуперфорсажный.Прове

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Россия сократит экспорт ракет*



Корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" (ОАО "Корпорация "ТРВ"), один из основных производителей ракетной продукции в России, объявила о намерении сократить экспорт и сосредоточиться на выполнении госзаказа в интересах российской армии. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на генерального директора ОАО Бориса Обносова. Кроме этого, инженеры продолжат работу над вооружением истребителя пятого поколения

Как сообщил руководитель корпорации, доля экспорта в общем объеме произведенной в 2008 году продукции составила около 80 процентов. Традиционными покупателями авиационных ракет производства ОАО "Корпорация "ТРВ" оставались Индия и Китай. Кроме этого, в последнее время возрос экспорт оборонной продукции в Венесуэлу, Алжир и Вьетнам. Однако в 2009 году пропорция существенно будет изменена в пользу госзаказа.

Обносов также отметил, что в настоящее время специалисты корпорации работают над другими перспективными проектами. В частности, по данным "Интерфакса", в ближайшие годы в России появятся авиационные ракеты нового поколения. Кроме этого, ОАО "Корпорация "ТРВ" ведет разработку ракет для новейшего российского истребителя пятого поколения. Все оружие, которое будет использовано на самолете, предстоит разработать ее инженерам.

За время существования предприятия на его базе было создано 9 и освоено производство 19 образцов управляемых ракет различных классов. Многие из них по своим тактико-техническим характеристикам считаются одними из лучших в мире. Преимуществами ракет корпорации являются компактность и небольшая масса, хотя при этом они обладают мощной боевой частью. Это обеспечивает возможность применения на различных носителях, включая образцы малой размерности.

ОАО "Корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" объединяет 14 предприятий российского оборонно-промышленного комплекса. Она является одним из крупнейших в мире разработчиков и производителей различных образцов высокоточного ракетного оружия и ракетных комплексов корабельного и берегового базирования. 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/01/15/rockets/

----------


## Холостяк

*Все! Есть официальное распоряжение правительства по ВУЗам МО РФ...*
*Реформа полным ходом!!!*
Запостил в свой пост:
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## шутов леонид

Идёт реформа.Друг,профессор Иркутского высшего,остался без работы.

----------


## Pilot

Зато как красиво все сегодня показал канал Звезда про перевод Иркутского училища в Воронеж  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

Реформа действительно радикально идет!
Прям как в первые дни войны - никто не знает что и куда, все по живому, эвакуация-передислокация в открытое поле.
При этом как во время войны, для обеспечения госбезопасности,  нарушаются элементарные права и гарантии... Хотя, в принципе, у военныъх прав никаких нет, а гарантия одна - при невыполнении приказа быть осужденным... 
По иркутскому училищу можно узнать на сайте их выпускников... Народная молва идет... То что курсантов, как в войну, без подготовки переезда отправили в Воронеж - реальность... Разместили в бывшей тюрьме, первое время аще питались стоя... Практически базу для передислокации не подготовили, вывезли в "голое поле". Все оборудование быта и обустройство происходит экспромтом. Семьи курсантов, с малыми детьми остались брошенными на произвол в Иркутске. У некоторых съемные квартиры... 
Вообщем - круто!

----------


## Вовчек

До тех пор, пока Дума и Совет Федерации будут слушания МО РФ устраивать, а не спрашивать с него вряд ли к лучшему изменится ситуация.

----------


## AC

*Резво начала год 11-я армия ВВС и ПВО:*
"...Двадцать самолетов Су-24 были подняты в небо с авиационными средствами поражения, и каждый экипаж получил свое полетное задание. 
Например, экипажи подполковника Вадима Никитушина и капитана Максима Криштопа приступили к проверке системы противовоздушной обороны от Амурской области до Уссурийска. 
Из отдельных радиолокационных рот докладывали, что на экранах индикаторов кругового обзора наблюдается четыре воздушные цели. Это для прикрытия бомбардировщиков дополнительно с военного аэродрома были подняты в небо еще два истребителя Су-27СМ под управлением старшего лейтенанта Дениса Ярового и лейтенанта Ивана Пепеляева. 
После проверки системы ПВО и дозаправки в воздухе, в задание были внесены изменения. 
"Экипажам бомбардировщиков под прикрытием истребителей необходимо нанести бомбовый удар по аэродрому условного противника,- говорит командующий объединением ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Валерий Иванов,- под Уссурийском". 
Для вывода из-под удара в небо были подняты самолеты Су-25 знаменитого авиационного полка "Нормандия-Неман". 
Над покинутым аэродромом бомбардировщики провели имитацию нанесения бомбового удара по уже выставленным фанерным самолетам, а настоящую атаку с применением всех авиационных средств поражения, экипажи выполнили на авиационном полигоне. 
Когда бомберы громили противника с воздуха, над другим полигоном завязался воздушный бой между двумя комсомольскими истребителями и двумя угловскими. Воздушный бой проходил с ограничениями, при соблюдении всех мер безопасности полетов. 
Остальные восемнадцать бомбардировщиков хурбинского авиационного полка выполняли полетные задания и наносили бомбовые удары на других авиационных полигонах объединения ВВС и ПВО. 
"Все экипажи, поставленные задачи по предназначению выполнили,- сказал командующий объединением ВВС и ПВО Валерий Иванов,- а недостатки будут учтены при проведении разбора полетов"...".
http://viperson.ru/wind?ID=538833
 :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

Такие комплексные учения радуют.

----------


## Griffon

мне вот это еще очень понравилось "были подняты в небо еще два истребителя Су-27СМ под управлением *старшего лейтенанта* Дениса Ярового и *лейтенанта* Ивана Пепеляева." :Smile:

----------


## Морячок

19.01.2009, 15.28





АШХАБАД, 19 января. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Российская компания "Беспилотные системы" /Zala Aero/ выиграла тендер на поставку комплекса беспилотных летательных аппаратов /БЛА/ ZALA 421-04М /421-12/ для МВД Туркмении. В тендере принимали участие также компании представляющие лидеров стран- производителей беспилотной техники - Израиль и Великобритания, сообщает сегодня информационное агентство Туркменистан. ру.

Контракт предусматривает поставку нескольких беспилотных летательных аппаратов самолетного типа со сменными полезными нагрузками: фотокамера, цветная видеокамера и тепловизор с обзором всей нижней полусферы. Срок поставки оборудования - 3 месяца.

Беспилотные самолеты ZALA 421-04М могут быть использованы сотрудниками спецподразделения МВД Туркменистана в светлое и темное время суток во время скрытного наблюдения и проведения антитеррористических операций. 
---------------------------------------
http://www.itar-tass.com/level2.html...9699&PageNum=0

----------


## Pilot

Вице-премьер Иванов рассчитывает, что испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения начнутся в 2010 году - Иванов



МОСКВА, 19 января. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Вице-премьер Сергей Иванов рассчитывает, что российский истребитель пятого поколения взлетит в 2010 году. "Испытания должны будут начаться в следующем году", - сообщил он сегодня на заседании президиума российского правительства.

Иванов также проинформировал, что в среду проведет в Астрахани выездное заседание военно-промышленной комиссии. "Оно будет посвящено рассмотрению вопроса о готовности наших полигонов к началу испытаний авиационных комплексов фронтовой авиации - самолетов пятого поколения", - сказал вице-премьер.

В начале 2008 года глава компании "Сухой", которой поручено заниматься разработкой самолета, сообщил, что на его создание уйдет семь-десять лет. "На данный момент мы прошли более трети этого пути, - сказал Михаил Погосян, - и мы находимся на стадии построения опытного образца". По его словам, серийное производство истребителей пятого поколения планируется начать в 2015 году.

Тем не менее главком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин сообщил, что первый самолет пятого поколения поднимется в воздух в 2009 году. "К 12 августа 2009 года Россия получит летный образец самолета пятого поколения и в этом же году поднимет его в воздух", - сказал он журналистам в декабре 2008 года. "В следующем году мы должны получить первые три машины", - подчеркнул генерал, отметив, что "все они находятся в состоянии сборки в той или иной степени готовности"

----------


## Pilot

Военно-промышленная комиссия РФ обсудит подготовку полигонов для испытаний самолетов пятого поколения



Москва. 19 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Вице-премьер РФ Сергей Иванов в среду посетит Астраханскую область, где на базе 929-го Государственного летно-испытательного центра имени Чкалова проведет выездное заседание военно-промышленной комиссии.

Как сообщил С.Иванов на президиуме правительства, на комиссии будет обсуждаться вопрос "о готовности наших полигонов к началу испытаний перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации, то есть самолетов пятого поколения".

По словам вице-премьера, сами испытания должны начаться в 2010 году.

----------


## Холостяк

Ага! Сейчас по РЕН ТВ показали и сказали что ПАК-ФА полетит в 2010 году...
Вспоминаю что вроде обещалово в 05-06 было что прям сейчас в 09... Думал уже дожил до этой радости.., ан - нет...

----------


## Высотник

> Ага! Сейчас по РЕН ТВ показали и сказали что ПАК-ФА полетит в 2010 году...
> Вспоминаю что вроде обещалово в 05-06 было что прям сейчас в 09... Думал уже дожил до этой радости.., ан - нет...


в заявлении иванова речь идёт об испытании на полигонах (! то есть оружия уже?) и тут он явно... ээ .. говорит неправду... а просто взлетит он может и в 09, Зелин же говорил...

----------


## muk33

> в заявлении иванова речь идёт об испытании на полигонах (! то есть оружия уже?) и тут он явно... ээ .. говорит неправду... а просто взлетит он может и в 09, Зелин же говорил...


Под полигонами тут понимается вообще воздушное пространство ГЛИЦ. Сейчас 90% любых видов испытаний (не только оружия) проходит в Ахтубинске. Подмосковное небо стало очень уж тесным...

----------


## AC

> ...Подмосковное небо стало очень уж тесным...


Но для алжирских Су-30 его хватает...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

ничего вроде не изменилось, как испытания шли, так и идут. То что надо делается в Жуковском, а на применение в Ахтубинске

----------


## muk33

> Но для алжирских Су-30 его хватает...


Вы хотите сказать, что алжирские МКИ (А) летали исключительно в Жуковском???

----------


## AC

> Вы хотите сказать, что алжирские МКИ (А) летали исключительно в Жуковском???


Нет, хочу сказать, что и в Жуковском тоже, и не только они...  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> ничего вроде не изменилось, как испытания шли, так и идут. То что надо делается в Жуковском, а на применение в Ахтубинске


Испытания от лица заказчика включают в себя ВСЕ элементы ( устойчивость, управляемость, ЛТХ, маневренность, ВПХ, критические режимы и т.д.) а не только "на применение".

----------


## AC

> Испытания от лица заказчика включают в себя ВСЕ элементы (устойчивость, управляемость, ЛТХ, маневренность, ВПХ, критические режимы и т.д.) а не только "на применение".


Логично...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Ага! Сейчас по РЕН ТВ показали и сказали что ПАК-ФА полетит в 2010 году...
> Вспоминаю что вроде обещалово в 05-06 было что прям сейчас в 09... Думал уже дожил до этой радости.., ан - нет...


21.01.2009 12:57
Испытания боевого самолета пятого поколения необходимо начать в 2009 году, а принять его на вооружение – в 2015 году, заявил вице-премьер Сергей Иванов, курирующий выполнение государственных программ вооружения.
Ранее предполагалось, что первый истребитель пятого поколения поднимется в воздух в 2010 году.
«Подчеркиваю, испытания необходимо начать уже в 2009 году, а в 2015 году авиационный комплекс пятого поколения должен быть принят на вооружение ВВС России», – сказал Иванов, выступая в среду на заседании военно-промышленной комиссии.
По его словам, Россия «уже близка к созданию прототипа первого самолета опытной партии».  РИА «Новости»
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1319812.shtml

----------


## Pilot

> Испытания от лица заказчика включают в себя ВСЕ элементы ( устойчивость, управляемость, ЛТХ, маневренность, ВПХ, критические режимы и т.д.) а не только "на применение".


Да я еще не забыл методику проведения летных испытаний ;) Я о том, что в Жуковском можно провести весь цикл, кроме применения, хотя туполевцы это делают и из ЛИИ ;)А так все как обычно. Сначала фирма испытывает самолет в ЛИИ, потом  летчики ГЛИЦ это подтверждают, иногда летая в Жуковском, но большей частью в Ахтубинске так что ничего почти с советских времен не изменилось и нет никаких 90% полетов на испытания в Ахтубинск, если только ГСИ в такой пропорции, да и то, многовато.

----------


## muk33

> Да я еще не забыл методику проведения летных испытаний ;) Я о том, что в Жуковском можно провести весь цикл, кроме применения, хотя туполевцы это делают и из ЛИИ ;)А так все как обычно. Сначала фирма испытывает самолет в ЛИИ, потом  летчики ГЛИЦ это подтверждают, иногда летая в Жуковском, но большей частью в Ахтубинске так что ничего почти с советских времен не изменилось и нет никаких 90% полетов на испытания в Ахтубинск, если только ГСИ в такой пропорции, да и то, многовато.


"В ЛИИ" имеется в виду на аэродроме Жуковский? ЛКИ (они же ЗИ) проводит фирма-изготовитель (а не ЛИИ) с участием летчиков и инженеров ГЛИЦ, и не только в Жуковском. И цель их как и раньше-доведение машины до работоспособного состояния. ГСИ (или ГИ), которые проводит ГЛИЦ, приняв машину, на порядок объемнее, и имеет целью ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ соответствия характеристик заданию. Подтверждение же характеристик- цель КОНТРОЛЬНЫХ испытаний, которые также проводятся на Волге.

----------


## Pilot

> "В ЛИИ" имеется в виду на аэродроме Жуковский? ЛКИ (они же ЗИ) проводит фирма-изготовитель (а не ЛИИ) с участием летчиков и инженеров ГЛИЦ, и не только в Жуковском. И цель их как и раньше-доведение машины до работоспособного состояния. ГСИ (или ГИ), которые проводит ГЛИЦ, приняв машину, на порядок объемнее, и имеет целью ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ соответствия характеристик заданию. Подтверждение же характеристик- цель КОНТРОЛЬНЫХ испытаний, которые также проводятся на Волге.


Да, познания велики ;) ЛИИ- это имелось в виду территория ЛИИ в Жуковском, написано же фирма проводит.  Довести до работоспособного состояния? Интересное заключение. только после доведения до этого состояния надо еще получить ПЗ и только после этого отправляться на ГСИ. ГСИ - суть СОВМЕСТНЫЕ, а не ГЛИЦ отдельно. Самолет никто никуда не передает и не принимает. Самолет остается в фирме и летают, если не однместный, смешанные экипажи. Определение соответствия - подтверждение характеристик заявленных разработчиком согласно ТТЗ.
А вообще-то мы далековато ушли от основной темы, может пора открыть новую ветку, а я поищу свои старые тетрадки и все разложим как должно быть по пунктам ;)

----------


## muk33

> Да, познания велики ;) ЛИИ- это имелось в виду территория ЛИИ в Жуковском, написано же фирма проводит.  Довести до работоспособного состояния? Интересное заключение. только после доведения до этого состояния надо еще получить ПЗ и только после этого отправляться на ГСИ. ГСИ - суть СОВМЕСТНЫЕ, а не ГЛИЦ отдельно. Самолет никто никуда не передает и не принимает. Самолет остается в фирме и летают, если не однместный, смешанные экипажи. Определение соответствия - подтверждение характеристик заявленных разработчиком согласно ТТЗ.
> А вообще-то мы далековато ушли от основной темы, может пора открыть новую ветку, а я поищу свои старые тетрадки и все разложим как должно быть по пунктам ;)


Договорились! Поищите. Только что по Ахтубинскому ТВ прошел сюжет о начале совещания ВПК, где С.Иванов в камеру сказал об основной теме: подготовка ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬНОЙ БАЗЫ ГЛИЦ к предстоящим работам. Так что ограничиваться полигонами никто не собирается.

----------


## Холостяк

*Начались первые в этом году учения стратегической авиации России*
*http://news.mail.ru/politics/2315396*
Первые в 2009 году летно-тактические учения дальней авиации ВВС России с тактическими пусками крылатых ракет начались в Амурской области.
«Это первое учение на уровне полков в новом году в дальней авиации», — сказал «Интерфаксу» помощник главкома ВВС подполковник Владимир Дрик. 

Потом по ПАК-ФА инфа от Зелина:
*В 2009 г. первый летный образец российского самолета пятого поколения поднимется в воздух - главком ВВС*
К 12 августа 2009 г. Россия получит летный образец самолета пятого поколения и в этом же году он поднимется в воздух, сообщил главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 
"Работа над самолетом идет по плану, все задачи выполняются. В следующем году мы должны получить первые *три машины*. В настоящее время все они находятся в состоянии сборки, в той или иной степени готовности", - отметил Зелин.
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=64594&cid=44

*В 2011 г. Россия откажется от аренды на Украине тренажера для подготовки летчиков палубной авиации*
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=65082&cid=44
Россия в 2011 г. будет иметь свой собственный тренажер для подготовки летчиков палубной авиации и тем самым избавится от необходимости его аренды на Украине, сообщили в Главном штабе ВМФ РФ.

----------


## Pilot

> Договорились! Поищите. Только что по Ахтубинскому ТВ прошел сюжет о начале совещания ВПК, где С.Иванов в камеру сказал об основной теме: подготовка ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬНОЙ БАЗЫ ГЛИЦ к предстоящим работам. Так что ограничиваться полигонами никто не собирается.


эээ,мммммм, только не надо про Сергея Борисовича ;) Я ничуть ни умаляю заслуги ГЛИЦа, он очень много делает для испытаний военной техники, мало того, я с некоторыми летчиками общаюсь периодически и собираюсь к вам прилететь в апреле снимать сюжет про 50-летие ;)

----------


## Холостяк

А тут, кстати, о срывах по ПАК ФА...., что, мне кажется более объективно...

*Авиастроители испытывают терпение Владимира Путина*
http://vpk.name/news/24386_aviastroi...ra_putina.html

Вопреки воле российского премьера Владимира Путина запущен процесс слияния РСК МиГ и АХК "Сухой". Как передает корреспондент "Нового Региона", первым шагом для осуществления этих планов стало январское назначение главы фирмы "Сухой" Михаила Погосяна гендиректором РСК МиГ, оказавшейся в тяжелой финансовой ситуации. По мнению экспертов, МиГ нужен Погосяну из-за хронических срывов "Сухим" графиков по разработке и созданию российского истребителя пятого поколения - ПАК ФА.

----------


## muk33

> эээ,мммммм, только не надо про Сергея Борисовича ;) Я ничуть ни умаляю заслуги ГЛИЦа, он очень много делает для испытаний военной техники, мало того, я с некоторыми летчиками общаюсь периодически и собираюсь к вам прилететь в апреле снимать сюжет про 50-летие ;)


Я не о Сергее Борисовиче, а о том, с чего начался разговор: к сообщениям прессы надо относиться с подозрением. А ветку открыть надо бы. А то даже некоторые строевые пилоты думают, что у нас тут стремянки испытывают.

----------


## Pilot

Да нет, в ГЛИЦ много испытаний проходит, но не 90% :)

По поводу ПАК ФА. Самолет действительно выкатят в этом году, может даже он и взлетит, но реальные испытания, скорее всего , начнутся в следующем. А МиГ Погосяну нужен, надеюсь для легкого истребителя 5 поколения, ну никак у сухих не получается маленький, все как-то в размер Су-27 попадают ;)

----------


## AC

> А МиГ Погосяну нужен, надеюсь для легкого истребителя 5 поколения, ну никак у сухих не получается маленький, все как-то в размер Су-27 попадают ;)


А если после сборки обработать напильником?...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

*МиГи Кубинки лишились хвостов*

http://www.kybinka.info/index.php?op...d=276&Itemid=3

МиГи, базирующиеся на аэродроме в Кубинке, остались без хвостов, поскольку именно в этой части самолетов эксперты обнаружили причину недавних аварий.
На время анализа состояния боевой техники, в России фактически действует мораторий на полеты военных самолетов Миг – 29. Поскольку ситуация усугубляется тем, что Су-27, также состоящие на вооружении армии Российской Федерации, практически не поднимаются в воздух. В виду своей технологической сложности, эти самолеты большую часть времени проводят в ремонтных мастерских.

----------


## Mig

> *МиГи Кубинки лишились хвостов*
> 
> http://www.kybinka.info/index.php?op...d=276&Itemid=3
> 
> МиГи, базирующиеся на аэродроме в Кубинке, остались без хвостов, поскольку именно в этой части самолетов эксперты обнаружили причину недавних аварий.
> На время анализа состояния боевой техники, в России фактически действует мораторий на полеты военных самолетов Миг – 29. Поскольку ситуация усугубляется тем, что Су-27, также состоящие на вооружении армии Российской Федерации, практически не поднимаются в воздух. В виду своей технологической сложности, эти самолеты большую часть времени проводят в ремонтных мастерских.


Что за бред сивой кобылы?!?! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
- Как самолеты могут "остаться без хвостов"?! Что, Кубинке у ВСЕХ МиГ-29 демонтировали хвостовое оперение?!?!
- Что такое "анализ состояния боевой техники"? Кто, как, когда этот "анализ" проводил?
- Откуда инфо, что Су-27 "практически не поднимаются в воздух"?
- Ну а фраза "проводят в ремонтных мастерских" - явно указывает на абсолютную некомпетентность автора, который полагает, что современные самолеты ремонтируются в "мастерских"... Точно также как "Жигули", которые ремонтируются в "мастерской" соседней подворотни...

----------


## Pilot

> - Как самолеты могут "остаться без хвостов"?! Что, Кубинке у ВСЕХ МиГ-29 демонтировали хвостовое оперение?!?!


К сожалению, не только в Кубинке :( А количество летающих Су-27 действительно маленькое, если не считать полки на СМках

----------


## AC

> Что за бред сивой кобылы?!?!
> - Как самолеты могут "остаться без хвостов"?! Что, Кубинке у ВСЕХ МиГ-29 демонтировали хвостовое оперение?!?!...


А у Вас есть какая-то иная достоверная информацияо о последствиях двух подряд падений домненских МиГов?...  :Confused:

----------


## Mig

> А у Вас есть какая-то иная достоверная информацияо о последствиях двух подряд падений домненских МиГов?...


У меня нет ДОСТОВЕРНОЙ информации по этим случаям.
Но я также не могу назвать "достоверной" инфо, приведенной на сайте города Кубинка. Зачем плодить слухи? :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

От части информация верна... Почему я и обратил на нее внимание и сделал ссылку. Скорее всего это "утечка" из местного ремзаводика. И как сказать - описана общими словами. 
Действительно. В конструкции самолета, в хвостовой части, есть некоторые элементы которые подвергаются сильной нагрузке, это заложено еще при проектировании. Однако в то время рассчитывали и полагались на качество, своевременную диагностику и регулярную замену нагруженных силовых элементов (именно регулярную замену, которая трудоемка)... К сожалению в войсках это не так. Самолеты старые, ресурс постоянно продлевают и зачастую не проводят проверку этих силовых узлов, а если проводят и заменяют на новые, изготовленные в настоящее время. Но однозначно могу сказать, что качество материала и изготовления современных деталей не такое, как было при проектировании самолета... Можно говорить об расширении допусков... А если расширили, то и должны быть сокращены сроки диагностики и замены... Но.... Так же, общими словами, афтар пишет об авиационных происшествиях. Имеет место. Дело в том, что при выходе из строя "хвоста", самолет сразу теряет управление. Даже при нормальной работе двигателей, бортовой электроники - получается так, что летчик ничего сделать не может. Единственный выход - покинуть самолет, который обречен... Что и происходило... Этой проблемой занимались в НИИ ВВС. Выработаны рекомендации адаптированные к современным условиям. Вообщем, проблемка решаема и не критична.
Так что и я общими словами написал. С этой проблемой я лично знаком, так как она как раз затрагивала объем работ, в которых я принимал участие еще в 2000-02 годах. Просто при конкретике это уже секретная инфа. Как это официально пишут в специфических документах - _проходит по перечню об осведомленности в секретных сведениях, раскрывающих информацию о разработке программ стандартизации и унификации авиационной техники, доработкам, модернизации и анализу дефектов возникающих при эксплуатации авиационной техники..._
Поэтому журналист, не желая проблем с законом (как и я), в общих словах описал реально существующую проблемку и все. Естественно, что ВСЕ самолеты колом встали - это перегнул, но дело в том, что "хвосты" то есть у ВСЕХ... Тут можно сослаться на использование художественного образа при изложении журналистом своего материала... Имеет право...
Касаемо Кубинских МиГов... "Хвосты" у них есть, диагностировать их все и проводить объем регламентных работ по обязательной замене узлов по ресурсу или выявленным проблемам - надо. Если сроки замены по ресурсу просрочили, то естественно самолет эксплуатировать незя... Даже автомобили имеют подобные требования и хороший хозяин при пробеге - любовно доставляет свое авто на регламент... Каждая железячка имеет свой ресурс..., чем больше нагружена, тем меньший ресурс... Как мой приятель на своей Ауди трахается: поставишь по-дешОвке китайскую запчасть - то будешь менять ее через день, а вот поставишь родную - поменяешь по пробегу... Элементарно...

То есть, единственно могу высказаться... Проблемка с "хвостами" есть, не на голом месте... Как в прочем есть и проблемка с движками....

----------


## AC

«В 2009 году на вооружение ВВС России поступят около десяти модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25 и более десяти истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ».  РИА «Новости»
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1320238.shtml

----------


## AC

22 января 2009 /AVIA.RU/ 
22 января, AVIA.RU - В акватории Черного моря, примыкающей к Краснодарскому краю, будет построен морской полигон для испытания боевого самолета пятого поколения,- заявил вице-премьер России Сергей Иванов. 
Об этом как сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на агентство "Интерфакс". 
Итоговое решение по этому вопросу будет принимать Минобороны России, однако "создавать его на побережье Украины мы не будем",- подчеркнул вице-премьер. Г-н Иванов также подтвердил поступившую ранее информацию о том, что выкатка самолета и его подъем в воздух состоятся не позднее конца 2009 года. 
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1232617399

----------


## Daemonmike

> «В 2009 году на вооружение ВВС России поступят около десяти модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25 и более десяти истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ».  РИА «Новости»
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1320238.shtml


Хм...ничего не понятно, это 10 СМТ-к из алжирской партии или отдельно еще построят 10 + к тем 34 бывшим  алжирским СМТ-кам.
Ничего не понятно про СУ-24M2, Су-34 будет ли хоть чт-нибудь из них?

----------


## Pilot

ВВС РФ получат в 2009 году около 20 новых МиГ-29 СМТ и модернизированных Су-25

МОСКВА, 22 янв - РИА Новости. Военно-воздушные силы России получат в 2009 году около 20 модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25 и новых истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг помощник главкома ВВС подполковник Владимир Дрик.

"В 2009 году на вооружение ВВС России поступят около десяти модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25 и более десяти истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ", - сказал он.

Как сообщили РИА Новости в службе информации и общественных связей ВВС РФ, модернизированными штурмовиками Су-25 ежегодно переоснащают одну авиаэскадрилью. Более десяти истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ, построенных на подмосковном заводе в Луховицах, примет личный состав Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава в Липецке.

Накануне в государственном летно-испытательном центре (ГЛИЦ) имени Чкалова вице-премьер Сергей Иванов провел выездное совещание военно-промышленной комиссии. Основной темой совещания было обсуждение перспективы проведения работ по самолету пятого поколения. В нем принял участие главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

После совещания участникам военно-промышленной комиссии показали технику, которую уже испытали и еще испытывают в ГЛИЦ - это учебно-боевой Як-130, модернизированные истребители МиГ-29 СМТ и Су-27 СМ, высотный перехватчик МиГ-31, штурмовик Су-25 СМ, вертолеты Ка-50 и Ми-28 Н.

Тогда же Иванов сообщил, что летные испытания истребителя пятого поколения начнутся в этом году, а в 2015 году самолет примут на вооружение ВВС.

----------


## Pilot

Завершены летные акустические испытания вертолета "Ансат" с увеличенной взлетной массой



Москва. 22 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Специалисты Московского филиала Центрального аэрогидродинамического института обрабатывают данные, полученные в ходе летных акустических испытанияй легкого многоцелевого вертолета "Ансат" с увеличенной на 10% взлетной массой.

"Акустики измерили уровни шума на местности и уточнили параметры траекторий взлета, горизонтального полета и захода на посадку. В настоящий момент идет работа по приведению результатов измерений к исходным условиям сертификации", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЦАГИ, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

В сообщении отмечается, что на базе полученных данных специалистами ЦАГИ будет разработана доказательная документация и выдано заключение о степени соответствия уровней шума вертолета нормативным требованиям.

По информации пресс-службы, данное заключение станет основанием для выдачи Авиарегистром МАК сертификата о соответствии акустических характеристик вертолета "Ансат" с увеличенной взлетной массой требованиям действующих в России Федеральных авиационных правил и международного стандарта ИКАО.

"Получение акустического сертификата является необходимым условием допуска вертолета к эксплуатации", - отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## AC

> ...Как сообщили РИА Новости в службе информации и общественных связей ВВС РФ, модернизированными штурмовиками Су-25 ежегодно переоснащают одну авиаэскадрилью...


Это не так -- эскадрилью 121 АРЗ не выдавал ни в одном году...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*Количество авиации на параде в Москве 9 мая этого года вырастет вдвое*
Начальник авиации Командования специального назначения генерал-майор Юрий СТОЛБИНСКИЙ:
"...В этом году, помимо традиционной «девятки» из «Русских витязей» и «Стрижей», в воздухе будет сформирован боевой порядок из самолетов и вертолетов разных родов авиации: дальней, военно-транспортной, фронтовой (которая будет состоять из истребителей, бомбардировщиков и штурмовиков) и армейской. Всего более 70 самолетов и вертолетов...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/01/22_01/1_02.html
В прошлом году летало типа 32 ЛА, если память не врет...

----------


## Daemonmike

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/01/22/fighters/

Вот тоже по теме закупки в 2009 году 20-ти самолетов. Ничего не ясно.
Изумляет , почему так мало  Миг-29СМТ поступит в 2009?

----------


## AC

> Изумляет , почему так мало  Миг-29СМТ поступит в 2009?


Потому что их все равно надо сначала:
а) переделывать из алжирского варианта в "русский";
б) пропустить через Липецк перед строевым полком.

----------


## Daemonmike

> Потому что их все равно надо сначала:
> а) переделывать из алжирского варианта в "русский";
> б) пропустить через Липецк перед строевым полком.


Интересно, что там переделывать + непонятно, почему все-таки 10 а не 34?
Дык в конечном итоге 34 будет или 10?

----------


## AC

> Интересно, что там переделывать + непонятно, почему все-таки 10 а не 34?


1) Поменять (убрать-добавить) некоторое оборудование в соответствии с нормами ВВС РФ, а не ВВС Алжира.
2) Потому что по идее 24 оставшихся должны пойти в строевой полк -- штат полка = 24 ед.

----------


## AC

> «В 2009 году на вооружение ВВС России поступят около десяти модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25 и более десяти истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ».  РИА «Новости»
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1320238.shtml


Хм-м-м...  :Confused: 
*Внимание: В 15:13 по московскому времени РИА Новости аннулировало это сообщение по просьбе службы информации и общественных связей ВВС РФ.* 
http://lenta.ru/news/2009/01/22/fighters/
К чему бы это???...  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

вообще-то, реформа армии, в части ВВС, предполагает укрупнение опять до трех эскадрилий, те 36 самолетов ;)

----------


## AC

> вообще-то, реформа армии, в части ВВС, предполагает укрупнение опять до трех эскадрилий, те 36 самолетов ;)


Значит вот ту самую третью эскадрилью из Андреаполя и возьмут...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Командующий 61-й воздушной армией Верховного Главного Командования (военно-транспортной авиации) генерал-лейтенант Виктор КАЧАЛКИН:

"...В этом году объединение выполняло задачи при наличии достаточного количества керосина. Скажу прямо, мы давно так не работали, как в прошедшем году. Если сравнивать соответствующие показатели налета на экипаж военно-транспортной авиации в 2007 и 2008 годах, то в минувшем году он составил 122 часа, что в два раза больше показателей предыдущего года...
...Если говорить о будущем 61-й воздушной армии Верховного Главного Командования, в соответствии с новым обликом Вооруженных Сил у нас произойдет укрупнение полков до авиационных баз. В силах и средствах мы ничего не теряем: парк авиационной техники также останется неизменным. Отдельные полки будут передислоцированы и войдут в состав тех частей, которые будут укрупняться. Таким образом, на одном аэродроме в составе авиабазы будет сосредоточено большее количество техники...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/01/23_01/1_02.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Таким образом, на одном аэродроме в составе авиабазы будет сосредоточено большее количество техники...".


Прямо как перед войной в 41-м сосредоточили, чтоб сразу не прицеливаясь в кучу попали!

----------


## AC

> "...Отдельные полки будут передислоцированы и войдут в состав тех частей, которые будут укрупняться....".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2009/01/23_01/1_02.html


Дык, а какие полки в ВТА то сливают?...  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

Ну, номера частей в СМИ не оглашаются. Это всё междусобойчиками. 



> В силах и средствах мы ничего не теряем: парк авиационной техники также останется неизменным.


Теряем в аэродромах.

----------


## F70173

> Дык, а какие полки в ВТА то сливают?...


Смоленск и Кречевицы

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Смоленск и Кречевицы


я слышал что 103-й гвардейский с 1 февраля расформировывают... в 110-й технику наиболее сохранившуюся передают или именно слиянием? и где базироваться будет новый полк?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хм-м-м... 
> *Внимание: В 15:13 по московскому времени РИА Новости аннулировало это сообщение по просьбе службы информации и общественных связей ВВС РФ.* 
> http://lenta.ru/news/2009/01/22/fighters/
> К чему бы это???...


А это все к тому, что у нас наверху, по-прежнему, никто ничего толком не знает и не решает. Все, видимо, зависит от чьих-то капризов или, может быть, взяток.
А МИГи, несомненно, алжирские.

----------


## Pilot

Ну, вроде дело о МиГ-29 сдвинулось. Некоторые самолеты допущены к полетам ;) Так что скоро начнутся полеты, в том числе и в Кубинке

----------


## Snake

Самолеты ВВС РФ могут быть размещены в Абхазии
Авиационная группировка ВВС РФ может быть развернута в рамках создающейся в Абхазии военной базы РФ. Россия хотела бы разместить в Абхазии около 20 самолетов, в т.ч. истребители Су-27, штурмовики Су-25 и военно-транспортные самолеты.
Этот вопрос обсуждается на консультациях с абхазской стороной наряду с созданием в Очамчире пункта базирования кораблей Черноморского флота, сообщил военно-дипломатический источник в Москве, передают "Вести".
В свою очередь источник в администрации президента Абхазии подтвердил, что консультации по данному вопросу идут.
http://www.regnum.ru/news/1117428.html

----------


## Mad_cat

> в т.ч. истребители Су-27, штурмовики Су-25 и военно-транспортные самолеты.


странно, что не Миги. Там же небольшое расстояние до потенциальных противников

----------


## ernst

Для конкретизации обсуждения перспектив использования внеаэродромных боевых ЛА
предлагаю «творчески переосмыслить» (с учетом «реалий» соотношения сил СВН НАТО и ВВС-ПВО РФ)  статью из  раздела «оперативное искусство», опубликованную журналом ВКО №5(30)2006г авторством - В.И. Ткачев (полк. канд. воен. наук. – ст. препод. кафедры опер. искусства Военной академии ГШ).
Предметом рассмотрения явлется процедура контрнаступательной операции ОСО (оперативно-стратегического объединения):
«…как и ранее, решительный разгром противника, победа в войне могут быть достигнуты только проведением наступательных (контрнаступательных) операций общевойсковыми соединениями… одним из элементов оперативного построения войск в такой операции   ОСО является  оперативный мобильный резерв (ОМР).
Успешное выполнение задач, стоящих перед ОМР, будет в РЕШАЮЩЕЙ степени зависеть от эффективности его противовоздушной обороны..
ПВО ОМР следует рассматривать по периодам
1)при нахождении в исходном районе
2)при выдвижении и вводе в сражение
3)при ведении боевых действий в глубине обороны протвника»
--Далее по первому пункту, помимо штатных приемов обороны, подчеркивается:
«При ведении противовоздушной обороны ОМР в исходном районе ОСОБОЕ внимание необходимо уделять ведению борьбы со средствами воздушной разведки противника»
--Теперь смотрим на эти средства (цитата справочника):
В настоящее время на вооружении армии США находятся:
Беспилотные системы ближнего радиуса действия –
«Пойнтер»: радиус действия- 8км, масса взл – 4,55 кг, скорость- 80 км ч, продолжительность полета – 120 минут.
«Равен»:  радиус -10 км,  масса взл-2,3кг, скорость – 64 км ч, прод- 90 минут.
Системы малого радиуса-
«Пионер»:  радиус -185 км, масса взл- 200кг, скорость -175 км ч, прод -6 часов.
«Хантер»:  радиус -200км, масса взл-726кг, скорость-204км ч ,прод- 12 часов.
«Шедоу 200»: радиус - 80км, масса-114кг, скорость-230км ч, прод -6часов.
-в соответствии с масштабом решаемых задач новое поколение разведББЛА будут подразделяться на четыре класса:
Взводный, ротный, батальонный и бригадный.
-БЛА первого класса с высотой до 150метров и радиусом 8км, будут включены в индивидуальную экипировку военнослужащего (разрабатываются по программе создания миниатюрных ЛА размером до 15см.)
-БЛА второго класса с массой нагрузки до 5кг, предназначен для разведки и целеуказания на дальностях до 15-40 км, в интересах артиллерийских частей.
До 20 единиц таких аппаратов планируется размещать на перспективных БМ в качестве штатного оборудования. Конструкция- вертолетная, по схеме «винт в кольце». Это позволяет увеличить КПД силовой установки, снизить уровень акустических шумов и защитить воздушный винт при полете среди препятствий (растительность, строения, проводная сеть) – 
-- И пробуем придумать «противоядие» всем этим разведсредствам..Ибо абсолютно ясно, что штатными ПВО прикрытия нереально перестрелять многие сотни разведББЛА (по крайней мере не израсходовав большую часть ЗР и не «подставившись» под удары  ИБА противника)
А внеаэродромные пилотируемые  ЛА (в форме позиционных патрулей прикрытия наземных частей) решают эту задачу – на  раз…. Так, или – нет?
2) « при вводе ОМР в сражение, с началом его выдвижения  из исходного района резко повышается уязвимость соединений, частей и подразделений, входящих в ОМР, от ударов воздушного противника…комплексным применением средств разведки и систем наведения ВТО противник способен обнаружить оперативный моб. Резерв  в исходном районе с вероятностью 0,7-0,8 а при его выдвижении  на рубеж ввода в сражение с вероятностью 0,8-0,9… -в этом случае живучесть ОМР на рубеже ввода в сражение составит 0,3-0,44.»… 
(практически половина солдат контрнаступательной группировки погибнут даже не увидев неприятеля.. прим. ернст)   
…. «в таких условиях с выходом на рубеж ввода в сражение ОМР будет ограниченно боеспособен, что существенно повлияет на успех его предстоящих боевых действий. Не допустить ударов  воздушного противника следует способами:
а) уничтожением элементов наземной инфраструктуры СВН 
ВПП аэродромов находящихся на удалении 120-150км от переднего края ударами ОТР «Искандер» на несколько часов..
находящихся на удалении более 250км назначенным ресурсом авиации ( авиаполк стратегических бомбардировщиков КРВБ с БЧ в неядерном снаряжении не входя в зону поражения ПВО способен подавить 5-6 аэродромов базирования на 10-12 часов на глубине 1220км… группировка дальней авиации Ту-22М3, с учетом  мероприятий обеспечивающих предварительное подавление 50% активных средств ПВО способна в одном вылете  подавить 4 авиационные базы на глубине 1100км»
….«армейская авиация корпусов первого эшелона противника базируется на удалении 30-70 км от переднего края» .. 
--То есть легкие штурмовики выходят  на эти аэродромы  максимум через полчаса - после начала массированной воздушной атаки…
По здравом размышлении приходим к выводу : с учетом низкой «выживаемости» стратегов БА – «назначенного ресурса» БА просто несуществует (в условиях действий против НАТО). Кстати в авторском тексте имеются косвенные подтверждения данного момента:
б)  …«уничтожением  СВН в воздухе. Истребительная авиация противника, даже с учетом ранее понесенных потерь (до 30%) может превосходить авиацию ОСО по кол-ву самолетов. А с учетом уровня профессиональной подготовки летчиков, коэффициента боеготовности самолетов, более эффективно функционирующей системы разведки и управления такое превосходство может быть ПОДАВЛЯЮЩИМ.»-
---При каких условиях возможно нормальное функционирование ОМР на этапе ввода?
Если превосходящие ИБА «связаны» воздушными боями с эскадрами полевых штурмовиков, прорывающихся к аэродромам противника.. Так, или – нет?
 «наибольшую опасность для частей и подразделений ОМР на рубеже ввода в сражение будут представлять боевые вертолеты, особенно типа «Апач-Лонгбоу»»..
… Никакой опасности для частей постоянно прикрываемых собственной «полковой карманной авиацией» полевых ЛА, боевые вертолеты представлять  не смогут…
«пред вводом ОМР ОСО в сражение целесообразно части ИА пребазировать на ближние аэродромы штурмовой авиации… количество истребителей в зонах дежурства увеличить…сами зоны придвинуть ближе к рубежу ввода и на фланги полосы выдвижения. Минимальное удаление зон дежурства от переднего края  будет определяться  удалением от  переднего края  и дальностью поражения средств ПВО армкорпусов противника. При нахождении ЗРК типа «Пэтриот» на стартовых в 20км и более от п. края, минимальное удаление зон дежурства (на высоте 6000м) от рубежа ввода ОМР составляет  порядка 80км. Такое удаление не позволяет осуществлять истребительное прикрытие ОМР, без входа в зону поражения ЗРК. Таким образом главным условием осуществления эффективного прикрытия ОМР на рубеже ввода, является надежное подавление ЗРК средней и большой дальности противостоящего армейского корпуса»
 Через час полета (максимум) авиаштурмовые  группы достигнут расположения упомянутых ЗРК.. Так?
3)  «Оторвавшись от основных сил, ОМР переходит к рейдовым действиям (моим любимым! – прим. ернст) по мере продвижения будет возрастать противодействие ИБА неприятеля, условия же ведения противовоздушной обороны по мере отрыва от основных сил, значительно усложнятся, т.к. ОМР выйдет из зоны огня группировки ПВО созданной для его прикрытия при вводе в сражение…подразделения ПВО действуют часто вне огневой связи между собой… условия боевых действий истребительной авиации по прикрытию ОМР будут характеризоваться неясностью воздушной и наземной обстановки, большим удалением прикрываемых войск (обладающих большой подвижностью) действиями ИА в зоне ПВО противника, трудностью создания сплошного радиолокационного поля..  все эти факторы существенно снижают боевые возможности ИА, ограничивают ее способы ведения БД» 
А боевые возможности  штурмовиков, следующих вместе с наступающими частями и получающими от них необходимое снабжение – нисколько не страдают.
«..желательно, чтобы прикрытие ОМР истребителями было НЕПРЕРЫВНЫМ и осуществлялось способом дежурства истребителей в воздухе над районом действий. Но этот способ действий ИА потребует ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНОГО расхода ее летного ресурса, так как часть его необходимо расходовать на подавление неприятельской ПВО на маршрутах пролета и в зонах дежурств…большой расход сил истребительной авиации, очевидно явится тем препятствием, которое не позволит осуществлять непрерывное авиационное прикрытие». 
---Непрерывное авиционное прикрытие частей ОМР может осуществлять его собственная «карманная авиация», также - непрерывную авиационную поддержку (без риска попадания под «дружественный огонь») Так, или есть препятствия?
«Своими многочисленными разведгруппами ОМР может контролировать большие районы, подтверждая данные других видов разведки ( в интересах ударных сил), а рейдовыми отрядами, тактическими воздушными десантами, РДГ захватывать на большой территории аэродромы и полевые площадки, уничтожать наземные элементы управления»
 --Неизбежен однозначный вывод: в общем и целом – эффективная контрнаступательная операция СВ в реальных условиях  «дистанционной войны» будет возможна ТОЛЬКО при условии «введения» дополнительного «элемента» - массированной атаки  «легкой авиакавалерии» внеаэродромного базирования (и последующего тесного взаимодействия частей и соединений ОМР, с оной). 
Аминь. 
Опровержения – в студию!

----------


## Геннадий

Нашел в интернете.

Австралийский аналитический центр Air Power Australia опубликовал в феврале очередное исследование, в котором сравнил возможности российской ПВО и американской боевой авиации. Согласно результатам исследования, средства противовоздушной обороны России достигли уровня, когда возможность выживания ВВС США в случае военного конфликта практически равна нулю. 

Отметим, что, по данным исследования Air Power Australia, противостоять российским ПВО не способны не только американские боевые самолеты F-15, F-16 и F/A-18, но даже перспективный многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения Joint Strike Fighter, также известный как F-35 Lightning II. Причем для того, чтобы достичь превосходства, которое американская авиация имела на момент окончания холодной войны, Пентагону необходимо принять на вооружение еще как минимум 400 самолетов F-22 Raptor. В ином случае американская авиация окончательно утратит свое стратегическое превосходство над российской ПВО.

----------


## Дилетант

Давно не заходил. Может быть, продублирую, заранее прошу прощения, но как с этим:

*Российские истребители начала истреблять старость 
// Военно-воздушные силы не в состоянии поднять в воздух свой парк МиГ-29* 

Газета «Коммерсантъ» № 21(4076) от 06.02.2009 

Минобороны России впервые признало, что порядка 200 его истребителей МиГ-29 не способны в данный момент не только решать боевые задачи, но и просто подняться в воздух. Это почти треть всего истребительного парка страны. Последняя катастрофа "МиГа", как выяснилось, произошла из-за коррозии силовых элементов его конструкции. Эксперты объясняют все банальной старостью машин, поставленных еще в советское время. И это значит, что для ВВС РФ наступило время, когда боевые самолеты придется списывать сотнями. 

Инциденты с МиГ-29 120-го истребительного авиаполка под Читой произошли один за другим. 17 октября 2008 года летчику удалось катапультироваться, 5 декабря пилот погиб. После катастрофы полеты всех машин этого типа в России были прекращены до выяснения ее причин. Это обычная практика, и, как правило, такие запреты длятся недолго. Однако проходила неделя за неделей, а разрешения на полеты так и не было. МиГ-29 в России состоят на вооружении пяти строевых авиаполков и трех учебных центров, на них же летает знаменитая пилотажная группа "Стрижи" из подмосковной Кубинки. Все они прервали свою боевую и летную подготовку. 

В середине января 2009 года в региональных СМИ появились первые неофициальные сведения о том, что расследование катастрофы дало довольно неожиданный результат: ее причиной якобы стало разрушение киля (хвоста) самолета из-за коррозии и усталостных трещин. Проще говоря, конструкция исчерпала свой ресурс прочности "по возрасту" — оба разбившихся в Забайкалье самолета были 1985 года выпуска. При этом сообщалось, что по всем нелетающим частям с МиГ-29 ездит проверяющая комиссия: с истребителей снято хвостовое оперение, инженеры думают над технологией его ремонта. 

Вскоре об этом же сообщил и информационный интернет-портал города Кубинки — одного из элитных авиагарнизонов страны, но и тогда о сути и масштабах возникшей проблемы никаких внятных официальных комментариев не прозвучало. 

21 января начальник службы безопасности полетов авиации вооруженных сил РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов в интервью агентству "Интерфакс-АВН" лишь признал: "Расследование катастрофы истребителя МиГ-29... не закончено. Полеты... до сих пор приостановлены". А его подчиненные (военные, отвечающие за техническое состояние парка ВВС) и представители авиапромышленности наотрез отказывались говорить, что стоит за словами генерала. 

Понадобилось еще две недели, чтобы тот же "Интерфакс-АВН" со слов того же господина Байнетова подтвердил: "Причиной катастрофы МиГ-29 стало разрушение киля самолета в воздухе из-за коррозии, причина которой пока не выявлена. На это потребуется еще около полутора-двух месяцев". "Однако,— продолжил генерал,— были проведены профилактические мероприятия, осмотры многих самолетов. Те истребители, где не выявлена коррозия, а это примерно 30%, допущены к дальнейшим полетам, и эти полеты выполняются". 

В отечественных ВВС сейчас числится 291 МиГ-29. Это точное число назвал в декабре 2008 года Александр Новиков — гендиректор Московского машиностроительного предприятия имени Чернышева (поставщика двигателей "МиГов"). 70% нелетающих из них — это порядка 200 самолетов. Это сравнимо с численностью всего парка других истребителей — Су-27 и превышает количество находящихся в строю тяжелых перехватчиков МиГ-31 (последних — менее 150 единиц, а всего истребителей в сумме — порядка 650). При этом Су-27 более дорогой самолет, в том числе и в эксплуатации (это признают сами военные), а МиГ-31 имеет иные задачи и характеристики — он не предназначен для ведения маневренных воздушных боев. Таким образом, две сотни "МиГов" для боевого потенциала ВВС потеря крайне существенная, тем более что именно на них готовят молодых пилотов-истребителей в Армавире — в учебном центре единственного в стране Краснодарского высшего военного училища летчиков. 

В РСК МиГ (разработчик и производитель МиГ-29) по-прежнему отказываются комментировать ситуацию. Но другой представитель российского военно-промышленного комплекса в разговоре с корреспондентом "Ъ" согласился с тем, что "причиной последних катастроф МиГ-29 стала элементарная старость и износ узлов и агрегатов". Назначенный ресурс планера истребителя — 2,5 тыс. летных часов, или 20 лет службы. После этого он в принципе может продлеваться "по состоянию" — еще на 1 тыс. часов при условии тщательной диагностики и ремонта, что в условиях российских ВВС практически не выполняется. 275-й авиаремонтный завод Минобороны в Краснодаре проводит капитальный ремонт считаных экземпляров, в то время как его требует большинство машин. Например, МиГ-29, унесший жизнь летчика из Домны, проходил капремонт в 1997 году. 

Бывший главнокомандующий ВВС РФ (в 1998-2002 годах) генерал армии Анатолий Корнуков в беседе с корреспондентом "Ъ" заявил, что всегда считал МиГ-29 прекрасным самолетом, но те из них, что еще служат в наших ВВС, нужно выбраковывать и списывать, как, впрочем, и все Су-27, либо ставить в дорогой капремонт. Реальной замены им генерал не видит: весь истребительный авиапарк страны устарел. 

Между тем о продлении ресурса МиГ-29 до 4 тыс. часов налета и 40 лет службы много раз говорили и военные, и авиапром, но эта работа, по сути, так и не начиналась. Программа более их глубокой модернизации в МиГ-29СМТ также была отклонена (ВВС модернизируют Су-27 и МиГ-31, но очень низкими темпами). Выпуск новых истребителей фактически прекращен, поставки другим странам в 1990-2000 годах выполнялись за счет недособранных самолетов советского времени — задела, который был, но тоже иссяк. Теперь Минобороны обещают 34 реэкспортных МиГ-29СМТ, принимать которые у России по контракту отказался Алжир (см. "Ъ" от 19 декабря 2008 года), но они, конечно же, не смогут компенсировать потери от одновременного старения сотен машин. Основной завод РСК МиГ в Луховицах (под Москвой) за последние годы выпустил две новые машины по индийскому корабельному контракту. Это все, на что способен сейчас завод. Перевооружение же на истребители пятого поколения (их еще надо создать и испытать) власти обещают не раньше 2020-2030 годов. 

А пока, по данным "Ъ", первыми полеты на МиГ-29 возобновили летчики в Андреаполе (Тверская область) и Астрахани. Эскадрилья "Стрижи" в Кубинке должна начать летать в ближайшие дни. А аварийный киль истребителя, разбившегося в Сибири, по-прежнему находится в 13-м НИИ Минобороны в Люберцах.

----------


## Морячок

10:02 10/02/2009

МОСКВА, 10 фев - РИА Новости. Около 30% офицеров Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России будут сокращены в связи с оптимизацией структуры войск, сообщил во вторник журналистам главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

Оптимизация структуры ВВС происходит в рамках формирования нового облика вооруженных сил на период до 2016 и перспективу до 2020 года.

"В связи с организационными мероприятиями нам потребуется реформировать 84% воинских формирований. Из них 10% частей будут расформированы, 22% - переформированы, 68% - переведены на другие штаты", - сказал Зелин.

Главком отметил, что оптимизация структуры обеспечит, в частности, принятие на вооружение ВВС образцов роботизированной авиационной и наземной техники.

Кроме того, приоритетом является разработка авиационных комплексов шестого поколения и единой системы зенитно-ракетного оружия. В настоящее время на вооружении ВВС находятся самолеты и системы ПВО четвертого поколения. Самолет пятого поколения должен подняться в воздух в 2009 году.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...161574582.html
----------------------------------------
ну, знаете ли - нет слов, одни "выражения"...  :Mad:

----------


## Морячок

10:15 10/02/2009

МОСКВА, 10 фев - РИА Новости. Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин считает целесообразным ставить перед объединенной системой (ОС) ПВО СНГ после 2010 года задачи совместного применения ударной авиации.

Применение ударной авиации позволит ОС ПВО СНГ не только сбивать цели, но и наносить удары по целям вероятного противника.

"Заглядывая за рубеж 2010 года, целесообразно ставить задачи совместного применения ударной авиации. Практически во всех государствах-участниках ОС ПВО СНГ существуют объединенные виды вооруженных сил ВВС и ПВО, что позволяет развивая процесс интеграции ставить перед собой такую задачу, о военно-политической необходимости и целесообразность такого направления развития существует уже сегодня", - заявил главком во вторник журналистам в Москве.

По его словам, интегрирование национальных систем ПВО в регионах коллективной безопасности сегодня становится требованием времени.

"Такое интегрирование целесообразно осуществлять путем создания региональных систем ПВО в Восточно-Европейском, Кавказском и Центрально-Азиатском регионах коллективной безопасности", - сказал Зелин.

Он отметил, что уже подписано соглашение о создании единой региональной системы ПВО России и Белоруссии, в стадии разработки находятся соглашения с другими странами СНГ. В дальнейшем необходимо переходить к практической реализации создания региональных командных пунктов и реализации схемы управления и связи в соответствующих регионах.

Зелин подчеркнул, что за период с 1995 года удалось фактически возродить противовоздушную оборону в Армении, Таджикистане и Киргизии. "Удалось сохранить и успешно развивать систему ПВО Белоруссии, являющейся сегодня одной из самых мощных в Европе", - сказал он.

Очень интересный опыт строительства ПВО накоплен в Казахстане, который в настоящее время приступает к ее комплексной модернизации.

"Это явится одним из важнейших факторов стратегической стабильности в Центральной Азии", - заявил главком ВВС РФ.

Оценивая сегодняшнее состояние ОС ПВО СНГ, он отметил, что система управления связи позволяет совместно решать задачи обороны, в том числе в автоматизированном режиме. "Предпринятыми усилиями сохранен взаимный обмен информацией между центральными командными пунктами ВВС РФ, ВВС и ПВО Белоруссии, сил Воздушной обороны Казахстана, командным пунктом войск ПВО Украины и командным пунктом войск ПВО и ВВС Узбекистана в автоматизированном режиме", - сказал Зелин.

С остальными государствами обмен информации осуществляется в неавтоматизированном режиме.

Объединенная система (ОС) ПВО государств-участников СНГ создана 10 февраля 1995 года. В нее вошли десять государств Содружества: Армения, Белоруссия, Грузия, Казахстан, Киргизия, Россия, Туркмения, Таджикистан, Узбекистан и Украина.

ОС ПВО создана для обеспечения охраны границ государств-участников Содружества в воздушном пространстве; оповещения государств-участников о воздушно-космической обстановке и предупреждения о ракетном и воздушном нападении; ведения согласованных действий войск противовоздушной обороны по отражению воздушного нападения.

В 2008 Грузия вышла из СНГ и ОС ПВО СНГ.

Однако, совместная оборона воздушного пространства осуществлялась не всеми государствами, подписавшими соглашение. Например, Туркмения не принимает участия в деятельности объединенной системы, а с Узбекистаном и Украиной Россия заключила двухсторонние договоры о взаимном сотрудничестве.

В настоящее время группировка войск ОС ПВО СНГ включает семь бригад противовоздушной обороны; 46 зенитных ракетных частей, имеющих на вооружении зенитные ракетные комплексы С-125, С-75, С-200 и С-300 различных модификаций; 23 части истребительной авиации, вооруженных истребителями МиГ-29, МиГ-31 и Су-27; 22 соединения и части радиотехнических войск; два подразделения радиоэлектронной борьбы.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...161575798.html
----------------------------------------
Два момента:
1. 


> Применение ударной авиации позволит ОС ПВО СНГ не только сбивать цели, но и наносить удары по целям вероятного противника.


Я что-то не понимаю - ПВО это будет или не ПВО?
2. Регулярно и подолгу пребывая в Казахстане, не могу не прокомментировать 



> Очень интересный опыт строительства ПВО накоплен в Казахстане, который в настоящее время приступает к ее комплексной модернизации.


Семипалатинская десятка МиГ-31, сдается мне - поднимается в воздух раз в год, не чаще... Очень интересный опыт!

----------


## AC

> Семипалатинская десятка МиГ-31, сдается мне - поднимается в воздух раз в год, не чаще... Очень интересный опыт!


МиГ-31 -- гораздо чаще... А еще у них Су-27 есть...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*О как!...*  :Biggrin: 
*Главком ВВС РФ: Приоритет развития ВВС - роботизированная авиатехника и авиакомплексы 6-го поколения.*
10.02.2009, Москва 10:16:02 В рамках формирования нового облика российской армии и перспективного строительства Вооруженных сил одними из главных приоритетов развития ВВС РФ являются принятие на вооружение и оснащение войск роботизированной авиационной и наземной техникой и разработка авиационных комплексов 6-го поколения. Об этом сообщил сегодня журналистам главком Военно-воздушных сил РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
Кроме того, наиболее приоритетными и актуальными для развития ВВС РФ главком назвал: увеличение доли модернизированной и современной техники в составе боевых частей войск до 90%, создание и размещение перспективных средств радиотехнической, радиолокационной и оптико-электронной разведки наземного, воздушного и космического базирования, разработку единой системы зенитно-ракетного оружия.
http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews.shtml?...10101602.shtml

----------


## AC

*К вопросу о новой структуре ВВС:*
10:39 10/02/2009
МОСКВА, 10 фев - РИА Новости. В составе Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России будут сформированы три оперативных командования и одно оперативно-стратегическое командование воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО), сообщил во вторник журналистам главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
"Перспективный боевой состав ВВС России будет состоять из оперативных командований - дальней авиации, военно-транспортной авиации, командований ВВС и ПВО и оперативно-стратегического командования ВКО", - сказал Зелин, говоря о будущей структуре ВВС.
При этом главком добавил, что непосредственно командованиям будут подчинены авиационные базы и бригады ВКО.
По словам Зелина, эти преобразования позволят ВВС гарантированно решать задачи по ядерному сдерживанию силами авиационных стратегических ядерных сил.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...161579200.html

*И о модернизации:*
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...161579013.html

----------


## Mig

> "Перспективный боевой состав ВВС России будет состоять из оперативных командований - дальней авиации, военно-транспортной авиации, командований ВВС и ПВО и оперативно-стратегического командования ВКО", - сказал Зелин, говоря о будущей структуре ВВС.
> При этом главком добавил...


Боюсь, все будет чисто по-русски "хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда..." :Frown:

----------


## Griffon

А почетные наименования и награды полков, дивизий будут переданы авиабазам, я правильно понимаю?

----------


## AC

*Еще одно интервью Зелина о реформировании:*
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/02/11_02/4_02.html

----------


## Griffon

О как!
 :Eek: 
*Первые поставки истребителей МиГ-35 в российские ВВС осуществятся в ближайшие три года*
Москва. 11 февраля. INTERFAX.RU - Истребители МиГ-35 поступят на вооружение российских ВВС в ближайшие три года, заявил журналистам в среду руководитель ОКБ имени Микояна Владимир Барковский. "Первая поставка истребителей МиГ-35 в российские ВВС будет в ближайшие три года", - сказал Барковский, добавив, что эти поставки включены в действующую госпрограмму вооружений.

----------


## Антоха

> О как!
> 
> *Первые поставки истребителей МиГ-35 в российские ВВС осуществятся в ближайшие три года*
> Москва. 11 февраля. INTERFAX.RU - Истребители МиГ-35 поступят на вооружение российских ВВС в ближайшие три года, заявил журналистам в среду руководитель ОКБ имени Микояна Владимир Барковский. "Первая поставка истребителей МиГ-35 в российские ВВС будет в ближайшие три года", - сказал Барковский, добавив, что эти поставки включены в действующую госпрограмму вооружений.


МедвеД сегодня посетил КБ МиГ и наобещал поддержку... так шо надеюсь это не пустые слова :Cool:

----------


## AC

> МедвеД сегодня посетил КБ МиГ и наобещал поддержку...


 :Eek: 
А не ВВП ли был это -- который "посетил и наобещал"?...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> А не ВВП ли был это -- который "посетил и наобещал"?...


ВВП и есть МедвеД... потому как ведет кого надо куда надо.. и единую Россию с ее медведями и еще кой кого.... понимать надо такие вещи!!! :Wink:

----------


## AC

> ВВП и есть МедвеД... потому как ведет кого надо куда надо.. и единую Россию и еще кой кого.... понимать надо такие вещи!!!


Виноват... Обещаю повысить свою политграмотность...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны рассматривает возможность закупки самолетов МиГ- 29КУБ для ВМФ России



МОСКВА, 11 февраля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Минобороны рассматривает возможность закупки самолетов МИГ-29КУБ для ВМФ России. Об этом сообщил журналистам вице-премьер РФ Сергей Иванов по итогам совещания, которое провел сегодня премьер-министр РФ Владимир Путин с руководством этой корпорации.

"В новой госпрограмме вооружений, которая уже готовится, предусматривается возможность закупки МИГ-29КУБ для ВМФ", - сказал Иванов, добавив, что эти самолеты планируется использовать на авианесущих кораблях.

Иванов отметил также, передает ПРАЙМ-ТАСС, что в последние годы большая часть продукции РСК "МИГ" направлялась на экспорт в основном в Индию. Он сообщил, что у корпорации есть серьезные планы по расширению этого направления

----------


## Морячок

http://www.rian.ru/analytics/20090211/161803190.html
http://www.rian.ru/trend/Aero_India_2009_11022009/

----------


## Морячок

18:03 11/02/2009

БРЮССЕЛЬ, 11 фев - РИА Новости. НАТО приветствует заявление главы МИД РФ Сергея Лаврова о возможности оказания российской военной авиацией поддержки миротворческой операции НАТО в Афганистане, заявил во вторник официальный представитель Альянса Джеймс Аппатурай.

Лавров заявил в среду на пресс-конференции в Москве, что Россия готова к тесному взаимодействию с НАТО по нормализации в Афганистане, но для этого необходимо возвращение отношений в нормальное русло. По словам министра, невоенный транзит уже был предоставлен в рамках договоренности с НАТО, возможны и дополнительные решения по данному вопросу. Лавров напомнил, что в апреле-мае прошлого года Россия и НАТО обсуждали договоренность о предоставлении российской военно-транспортной авиации для доставки грузов международным силам в Афганистане.

"Если Российская Федерация хочет сделать это предложение НАТО, я уверен, что оно будет рассмотрено со всей тщательностью", - сказал он журналистам в Брюсселе.
http://www.rian.ru/world/20090211/161794730.html
-------------------------------------------------
Что это еще за новости???  :Eek:

----------


## Mig

> Что это еще за новости???


Обычные новости... Идет дипломатический торг. Мы говорим: если вы, г-да ЕС, прекратите нести пургу по поводу Юж. Осетии и  признаете, что Грузия напала на Осетию, то мы вам помощем в Афгане... А как мы поможем вам в Афгане будет зависеть от вашего поведения...

Вот и все новости... Ничего личного :Smile:

----------


## Морячок

> Идет дипломатический торг.


сдается мне - торг навроде того, когда на рубль пятаков покупают...
От наличия/отсутствия "пурги" стране глубоко фиолетово (да и, уверен - еще поводов найдут "предъявить"), а в Афганистан нам снова зачем лезть??? В 79-м "выполняли интернациональный долг", а сейчас - чего ради защищать американскую задницу?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 18:03 11/02/2009
> 
> БРЮССЕЛЬ, 11 фев - РИА Новости. НАТО приветствует заявление главы МИД РФ Сергея Лаврова о возможности оказания российской военной авиацией поддержки миротворческой операции НАТО в Афганистане, заявил во вторник официальный представитель Альянса Джеймс Аппатурай.
> 
> Лавров заявил в среду на пресс-конференции в Москве, что Россия готова к тесному взаимодействию с НАТО по нормализации в Афганистане, но для этого необходимо возвращение отношений в нормальное русло. По словам министра, невоенный транзит уже был предоставлен в рамках договоренности с НАТО, возможны и дополнительные решения по данному вопросу. Лавров напомнил, что в апреле-мае прошлого года Россия и НАТО обсуждали договоренность о предоставлении российской военно-транспортной авиации для доставки грузов международным силам в Афганистане.
> 
> "Если Российская Федерация хочет сделать это предложение НАТО, я уверен, что оно будет рассмотрено со всей тщательностью", - сказал он журналистам в Брюсселе.
> http://www.rian.ru/world/20090211/161794730.html
> -------------------------------------------------
> Что это еще за новости???


Вот тут в тему:* "ДЕМОКРАТИЯ" НА ЭКСПОРТ

В АФГАНИСТАНЕ РЕЗКО НАРАСТАЮТ АНТИАМЕРИКАНСКИЕ НАСТРОЕНИЯ*

http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...s.chronicle_03

А тут некий аналитик о "желаемой" позиции России по Афганистану:

*ПРИШЛО ВРЕМЯ ВЕРНУТЬСЯ

У РОССИИ ЕСТЬ УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ ШАНС ПРОЯСНИТЬ ВСЕ ВОПРОСЫ ПО АФГАНИСТАНУ*

Только вот тон у статьи другой: 
Юрий Крупнов.
Фото из личного архива Юрия Крупнова
- Юрий Васильевич, что, по вашему мнению, является основополагающим при планировании внешней политики России в направлении Среднего Востока и Центральной Азии?



- Важнейшим внешнеполитическим вопросом для России является внятная афганская политика. Она определяется тремя наиболее существенными вопросами: первый - это ликвидация наркоугрозы, поскольку большая часть из официально зарегистрированных 2,5 млн. наркозависимых в России потребляет именно афганские опиаты. Самое страшное то, что афганский героин ежегодно уносит жизни 30 тысяч молодых людей, а это в два раза превышает потери СССР за все 10 лет войны в Афганистане.

Второй вопрос - это исходящая из Афганистана военная угроза, а также ряд парамилитарных угроз. Пора осознать, что под разговоры о борьбе с терроризмом на территории Афганистана силами НАТО и США создан военно-стратегический плацдарм, своего рода сухопутный мегаавианосец, где одних только авиабаз - 13. По оценкам военных экспертов, это позволяет за неделю развернуть ударную военную группировку, представляющую опасность не только близким Ирану и Китаю, но и России.

Самый важный, третий вопрос - экономический. Без развития российского присутствия на Среднем Востоке - в Иране, Пакистане и прежде всего Афганистане без российского участия в необходимой индустриализации Афганистана у нас по большому счету никогда не появится внешнего рычага для подъема экономики России. Если мы хотим, чтобы Россия, прежде всего территориально близкая Среднему Востоку Сибирь, не деградировала до состояния сырьевого придатка, а становилась центром развития науки и образования, необходимо обсуждать ее новую миссию по созданию программ первичной индустриализации Афганистана и вторичной индустриализации Средней Азии, Ирана и Пакистана.

Речь идет не о том, чтобы вкладывать остатки российских средств в эти страны, а о том, чтобы взять курс на формирование средневосточного рынка и предлагать промышленную продукцию, кадры, технологии.

Вот, на мой взгляд, та новая афганская политика, которую необходимо обсуждать на всех уровнях власти. 

- Давайте остановимся более подробно на тех направлениях реализации афганской политики, которые вы предлагаете?



- Первое - это уход от навешивания ярлыков на значительную часть населения Афганистана и начало прямого диалога прежде всего с пуштунами, как государствообразующим и наиболее многочисленным народом Афганистана. К сожалению, сегодня многие пуштуны воспринимают помощь, которая шла со стороны России "Северному альянсу" в конце 90-х - начале 2000-х, по образному выражению одного из их высокопоставленных представителей, как "нож, направленный против пуштун, который с одной стороны точила Россия".

Мы должны кардинально пересмотреть нашу политику и в одинаковой мере взаимодействовать со всеми народами Афганистана во всех областях - экономической, гуманитарной, образовательной и просто человеческой в конце концов. Говорить друг с другом, встречаться, знакомиться, потому что как у афганских, так и у российских элит фактически отсутствует знание друг о друге.

В Афганистане очень ждут практических действий со стороны России. Как сказал другой политик, принадлежащий к шахской семье, "Россия продолжает поливать сухие деревья, оставшиеся с прошлого века, и не хочет смотреть на ту поросль новой жизни, которая образовалась в Афганистане". Это означает, что ни в коем случае не забывая того, что было, не искажая историю, нужно срочно начать многосторонний интенсивный диалог с сегодняшним Афганистаном.

Гигантскую помощь в этом нам может оказать афганская диаспора в России. "Русских" афганцев у нас несколько десятков тысяч, и это не только любящие Россию, но и высокообразованные люди.

Второе - это план комплексного развития страны. У России есть все возможности и в том числе финансовые, чтобы разработать такой план и предложить его мировому сообществу. У нас есть такая уникальная возможность, как конференция ШОС по Афганистану, которая пройдет в конце марта в Москве. Это уникальный механизм для того, чтобы поставить и серьезно обсудить проблемы Афганистана и взаимодействия с ним соседей. Если конференция с российской стороны будет проведена лишь для "галочки", это станет внешнеполитическим провалом России.

А в июне в Екатеринбурге состоится саммит ШОС - еще одна уникальная площадка для предложения новой афганской политики. И в Москве, и в Екатеринбурге следует также поставить вопрос о сроках пребывания иностранных войск на территории Афганистана.

Наконец, Россия как мировая держава и страна, не имеющая сегодня военного присутствия в Афганистане, должна инициировать либо в Кабуле, либо в Москве международную конференцию по Афганистану. Вне всяких сомнений, афганское общество и афганские элиты с большим интересом воспримут эти инициативы, потому что в той жесткой схватке интересов, которая идет сейчас, Россия осталась единственной стороной, не преследующей своих эгоистических интересов.

Авторитет России очень высок, все ждут с ее стороны действий, а не продолжения политики невмешательства, которая фактически поддерживает провальную политику в Афганистане США и НАТО и стимулирует угрозы самой же России.

полностью: http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...geopolitics_02

----------


## Mig

> а в Афганистан нам снова зачем лезть??? В 79-м "выполняли интернациональный долг", а сейчас - чего ради защищать американскую задницу?


Кто, где, когда говорил о том, что мы снова в Афган лезем?
Зачем самому себе выдумывать пугало :Eek: , с которым сами же будем "бороться"? :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

ОАК ведет переговоры о поставках в Минообороны до 30 истребителей МиГ-35 -Федоров



Бангалор. 12 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" (ОАК) ведет переговоры с Минобороны РФ о поставках 20-30 истребителей МиГ-35, сообщил на пресс-конференции в Бангалоре в четверг президент ОАК Алексей Федоров.

"Мы продолжаем переговоры с Минобороны, детализируем условия соглашения. В Минобороны может быть поставлено 20-30 МиГ-35", - сказал он.

А.Федоров сообщил, что условия контракта планируется согласовать в течение 2009 года.

МиГ-35 должны прийти на смену истребителям МиГ-29.

----------


## AC

> ОАК ведет переговоры о поставках в Минообороны до 30 истребителей МиГ-35 - Федоров...


Забавно.. А Минобороны, видимо, занимает жесткую позицию в этих "переговорах" -- упирается и не соглашается на условия ОАК и РСК "МиГ"...
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

to Mig:



> Кто, где, когда говорил о том, что мы снова в Афган лезем?


вот - читайте



> НАТО приветствует заявление главы МИД РФ Сергея Лаврова о возможности оказания российской военной авиацией поддержки миротворческой операции НАТО в Афганистане


и вот



> По *словам министра*, невоенный транзит уже был предоставлен в рамках договоренности с НАТО, возможны и *дополнительные решения*


"дополнительные решения" - помимо доставки грузов самолетами российской ВТА - это что на "дипломатическом языке", по Вашему, значит? как считаете??

----------


## Pilot

Дополнительные решения - это предоставление аэродромов для промежуточных посадок. Никто не собирается опять в Афгане воевать

----------


## AC

> Дополнительные решения - это предоставление аэродромов для промежуточных посадок. Никто не собирается опять в Афгане воевать


И вообще вопрос не так уж остр, поскольку та же "Волга-Днепр", располагающая бОльшим рабочим парком тех же "Русланов", кстати, чем ВВС РФ, уже давно и регулярно возит их грузы и в Афганистан, и в Ирак...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Хороший визуальный сайтик, красивые картинки. Не забудьте посмотреть и видео ролики:

http://www.precise3dmodeling.com/

----------


## Mig

> to Mig:
> вот - читайте
> "дополнительные решения" - помимо доставки грузов самолетами российской ВТА - это что на "дипломатическом языке", по Вашему, значит? как считаете??


2 Морячок

IMHO коллеги уже объяснили вам, что на "дипломатическом языке" означает "дополнительные решения". Дополнительные разъяснения еще нужны?

----------


## Mad_cat

> Хороший визуальный сайтик, красивые картинки. Не забудьте посмотреть и видео ролики:
> 
> http://www.precise3dmodeling.com/


 :Smile: Спасибо!

----------


## Nik Primopye

> И вообще вопрос не так уж остр..."Волга-Днепр"...уже давно и регулярно возит их грузы и в Афганистан, и в Ирак...


То есть, если говорить простым языком, частная фирма уже втянула Россию в войну?

Да как ловко — США&Co нам (России) — ничем не обязаны. Мы же им не союзники. 
Правда, простые Mojahedin прекрасно видят, кто амеров оружием снабжает.
Возможно, США это местному населению еще и рекламируют. На дип-языке.
Одна беда — дипломатического языка Mojahedin не понимают. Нецивилизованные.

----------


## ernst

Некоторые товарищи настойчиво требуют расчетов боевого применения легких штурмовиков по конкретным силам противника. 
Итак:
Бронетанковая дивизия (бртд) США - общевойсковое тактическое соединение сухопутных войск, организационно входящее в состав их регулярных сил и резервных компонентов. Она имеет три штаба бригад шесть танковых и четыре мотопехотных батальона, три дивизиона 155-мм самоходных гаубиц, батарею РСЗО, зенитный дивизион, батальоны (связи, инженерный, разведки и РЭБ, два противотанковых вертолетных и разведывательный из состава бригады армейской авиации, тылового обеспечения дивизии и три - тылового обеспечения бригад), а также подразделения боевого и материально-технического обеспечения. В дивизии более 16 тыс. человек, около 350 основных боевых танков, 700 БМП, БРМ и БТР, 72 155-мм самоходных орудия, девять ПУ РСЗО MLRS, 66 106,7-мм самоходных минометов, около 290 ПТРК ТОУ ,  90 различных средств ПВО, 127 вертолетов (в том числе 44 противотанковых)*. 
на базе штаба и других подразделений дивизии создаются следующие органы управления:
 1) передовой командный пункт (ПКП)   Всего на ПКП может быть около 30 человек личного состава и до 20 специальных автомобилей, располагается на удалении 4—6 км от переднего края своих войск,
2) основной командный пункт (ОКП).  К работе на ОКП могут также привлекаться другие должностные лица, представители родов войск и служб. Всего на нем может находиться до 150 человек и более 70 автомобилей различного назначения. Основной КП размещается за боевыми порядками бригад первого эшелона на удалении 8—12 км от переднего края 
3)центр управления боевыми действиями (ЦУБД), Группа обеспечения ЦУБД дивизии формируется силами и средствами батальона разведки и РЭБ . В ее составе имеются следующие подразделения (секции): руководства и распределения сбором разведывательной информации, обработки сведений о противнике, анализа данных контрразведки, РЭБ, обеспечения оперативной маскировки и другие. 
Команда управления тактической авиацией (КУТА), предназначенная для организации взаимодействия с поддерживающими дивизию силами и средствами тактической авиации, создается на базе секции взаимодействия с ВВС штаба дивизии. Она решает задачи по оказанию помощи командиру дивизии в планировании авиационной поддержки частей и подразделений, а также осуществляет координирование ударов самолетов тактической авиации с огнем наземных огневых средств.
4)запасный командный пункт (ЗКП, обычно штаб артиллерии дивизии) 
5) тыловой пункт управления (ТПУ); Для работы на тыловом пункте управления (развертывается в тыловом районе дивизии) привлекается личный состав соответствующих подразделений штаба и командования тыла (всего около 130 человек и более 60 автомобилей). На него возлагается решение задач по организации снабжения, технического, медицинского и других видов обеспечения войск. Управление осуществляется с ТПУ развертываемого штабом командования тыла дивизии на удалении 20–35 км от переднего края. 
2)	в бригаде — ПКП, ОКП и может назначаться ЗКП. Основное требование к пунктам управления, предъявляемое американскими военными специалистами, — возможность обеспечивать управление войсками в любой обстановке независимо от характера ведения боевых действий. 
Распределение личного состава по командным пунктам зависит от решаемых задач: на ПКП - управление боевыми действиями подразделений и частей, а на ОКП - боевое обеспечение.
Таким образом, в «прифронтовой» зоне обороны  бртд  (до 50 км от переднего края и до 60 км по фронту, 3000кв км) размещается  
1) не менее 20  основных КшП ( ПКП, ОКП, ЗКП, ЦУДБ, ТПУ дивизионного уровня, + бригадные КП и КП средств усиления.)
2) не менее 7 пунктов снабжения боеприпасами - два тыловых по 1350т/с, (на удалении 30км от ПК) + пять пунктов подвоза боеприпасов по 450 т/с (на удалении 10км)..
 В 150 км от ПК находится также корпусной склад боеприпасов (развертываются в тыловых районах АК из расчета по одному на дивизию первого эшелона.  находятся на удалении до 100 км от пунктов снабжения.) Если общая масса запасов превышает 22,5 тыс. т, то, как правило, на этом направлении создается второй корпусной склад боеприпасов.
3) не менее 2 пунктов снабжения ГСМ  по 1145м3 , (на удалении 40-50км от линии боевого соприкосновения). 
 А также три роты снабжения из батальонов тылового обеспечения бригад  (свыше 200 т/сут),  располагающаяся на удалении 10 км от линии боевого соприкосновения с противником, отвечающие за хранение и выдачу горючего.
Среднесуточный пробег автотранспорта (рот подвоза ГСМ в цистернах объемом по 19 тыс. л.  ) в звене «корпус - дивизия)» может достигать 240 - 280 км. 
   «….в дивизии расход материальных средств за сутки ведения боевых действий средней интенсивности может составить 2200 т.  Исходя из среднесуточной потребности предметов снабжения на одного военнослужащего  составляет 100 кг и более. Из них на долю боеприпасов может приходиться до 60 проц., ГСМ – до 30 проц., других предметов снабжения – 10 проц.»
     Весьма вероятны значительные превыщения расчетных нормативов снабжения, и ссответствующее увеличение числа ПСБ и пунктов снабжения ГСМ:
«…С началом воздушной операции «Буря в пустыне» уже первые 2–3 суток боевых действий выявили значительно более высокий по сравнению с расчетным расход авиационных боеприпасов и авиационного топлива, который превысил нормативный в 1,5–2 раза».

Районы сосредоточения противотанковых вертолетных батальонов выбираются на удалении до 70 км. там где есть возможность укрыть или замаскировать вертолеты. Передовые пункты назначаются на удалении 17-25 км от переднего края по распоряжению командира бригадной (батальонной) тактической группы для каждой роты в целях пополнения боеприпасами и топливом.  (еще как минимум – десяток тыловых пунктов снабжения)

 Итого – не менее 10 «жизненно важных» тыловых объектов ( КШП дивизионного уровня, ПСБ, ПГСМ)
И  около 40  «умеренно важных» (бригадные КШП, ПСБ, ГСМ, ПБ вертолетных батальонов)
Силы ПВО бртд составляет зенитный дивизион + приданные ЗРК «Пэтриот»
 Организационно зенитный дивизион бртд включает штаб и шесть батарей: В нем имеется 24 ЗРК "Авэнджер", 36  ЗСУ "Вулкан", 75 ПЗРК "Стингер" (огневых расчетов), восемь РЛС FAAR обнаружения низколетящих воздушных целей, 21 БТР М113А1, 

рассматриваем силы ПВО  КП бртд (в «избыточном» варианте):
3)	шесть установок ЗРК "Авэнджер", На каждой установке:  ПУ (2 пакета по 4 ЗУР в ТПК, дальность 0,5-5,5 км и высота 30-3800 м.), 12,7-мм пулемет, Оптическое и тепловизионное устройства обнаружения и сопровождения целей, лазерный дальномер. Комплекс создан фирмой "Боинг" с использованием ЗУР "Стингер"
Всего: 48 ЗР, 6 12,7-мм пулеметов.
2) шесть установок  ЗСУ М163  "Вулкан"
Смонтированная  на шасси БТР М113А1 установка оснащена 20-мм шестиствольной автоматической пушкой, находящейся на вращающейся башне, РЛС сопровождения воздушных целей, счетно-решающим устройством и оптическим прицелом. ЗСУ "Вулкан" может самостоятельно обнаруживать и обстреливать цели, летящие со скоростью до 300 м/с, на дальности до 1500 м и высоте до 2000 м. Скорострельность установки 3000 выстр./мин, возимый боекомплект 6000 выстрелов.
Всего: 36 000 20мм снарядов (до полного израсходования боекомплекта, от двух минут)
4)	10 огневых расчетов ПЗРК
"Стингер" 
Диапазон ЗУР FIM-92С:
- по высоте, м	до 3,800
- по дальности, м	до 4,800
- по дальности для RPM Block II, м	до 8,000

Итого: при 100% попаданий ЗР и высокой эффективности огня ЗСУ, вероятно поражение не более  100 одновременно атакующих КШП бртд – легких штурмовиков ( до момента полного расходования боеприпасов средств ПВО штаба).
Вывод: для гарантированного уничтожения штаба бронетанковой дивизии США достаточно 150 летающих штурмовых машин (типа «пилотируемый Баттл Хог»). Сто машин – БП,  пятьдесят доставляют 15 тонн боевой нагрузки - к цели (по 300кг на аппарат)
По информации FlightGlobal Новая сверхлегкая ракета LMM , разработанная в Великобритании, позволит небольшим беспилотным аппаратам наносить точные и мощные удары.….. В ней используются технологии, уже проверенные на обычной небольшой ракете Starstreak класса «земля – воздух», которая состоит на вооружении уже больше 10 лет… успешный выстрел был произведен с борта небольшого (200-килограммового) БПЛА Scheibel S-100 Camcopter, который способен поднять сразу две 13-килограммовых LMM. концепция ее создана в январе 2007 г., первые успешные запуски прошли уже в декабре того же года, масса боеголовки – 3 кг, обладает дальностью до 8 км, что обеспечивает твердотопливный двигатель Roxel,  стоимость такой ракеты вдвое ниже, чем у ее предшественника Starstreak., она оснащена лазерным наведением, 
По десятку таких 13-ти килограммовых ракет  (на  каждый штурмовик)  в снаряжении  (по 3кг):
1) кумулятивно-осколочных боевых элементов (бронепробиваемость
– 120 мм, масса: боевого элемента – 0,24 кг) от кассетного РС  9М55К5
2) от кассетного  РС  9М55К с осколочными боевыми элементами. (масса боевого элемента – 1,75 кг) 
Залп 12 ракет 9М55К с кассетными осколочно-фугасными элементами накрывает площадь 400 000 кв. м..  
Залп 20 штурмовиков (по 30кг  БЧ = 600кг) накроет как два 300мм  РС  - 66 000 кв м

 От  9М55К1 - самоприцеливающийся противотанковый боеприпас 9А349 «Мотив-3М» (бронепробиваемость под углом 30о на 100 м – 70 мм, масса: боевого элемента – 15 кг, ВВ – 4,5 кг).
Группа из 20 штурмовиков поднимающих по две 100 килограммовые ракеты  с СПБ (дальностью 6км) равноценна удару восьми  300мм кассетных РС «Смерч», причем способна уничтожать ЗРК «Авэнджер» не входя в  их зону поражения

В полосе обороны бртд (60 км по фронту) предполагается атака силами около 900  легких штурмовиков (5000  концентрируются на  территории района 330км на 30км глубины, по 20кв км на взлетную десятка). Гарантированное поражение 6 «жизненно важных» тыловых объектов,  «избыточно» защищаемых аналогично штабу дивизии  (6 ЗРК+6 ЗСУ+ 10 «Стингер» = 36 ЗРК, 36 ЗСУ, 60 «Стингер… а весь дивизион бртд - 24 ЗРК "Авэнджер", 36  ЗСУ "Вулкан", 75 ПЗРК "Стингер"  )
  В сухом остатке: результатом боевого применения 900 штурмовиков окажется  уничтожение основных КШП дивизионного уровня, ПСБ, ПГСМ  а также  бртд  лишается средств ПВО. То есть дивизия становится полностью небоеспособной. И уцелеют еще 300 штурмовиков для противодействия  ИА и зачистки недовольных данным поворотом событий (либо – прорыва в глубокий тыл к складам АК). Аминь.

  Вопрос: Какие силы (затраты) а также БП «обычных» ВС требуются для достижения сходного эффекта?

----------


## SergM

Посланию вышележащему был дан документальный ответ на этой неделе демонстрацией учебно-документального фильма США по ТВ "Звезда" Минобороны РФ. Там подробно рассказывалось про историю скорострельных авиапушек и пулемётов, в том числе авиационных. И конкретно - фильм, как и положено победно завершался демонстрацией применеиня самых мощных и скорострельных на сегодня крупно-калиберных многотвольных ротороных пушек (ведущих родословную от пулемёта Гатвига) калибра 25-30 мм по колоннам бронетехники снарядами обеднённого урана. То что делалось в Ираке. Скоросттрельность пушек - до 100 выстрелов в секунду - 6000 выстрелов в минуту. Стратегический резерв американского гдавного командования - возобновляемых запас 40-50 летних тяжёлых штурмовиков А-10 "ThunderBold" способен МАССОВО и эффективно уничтожать колонны российской ЛЮБОЙ бронетехники. Для уничтожения колонны Российских танков (надо так понимать - около полка - 94 ОБТанка) достаточно 2 таких штурмовиков - что и демонстрируетсмя как кадрами съёмки - операции, так и последующей демонстрации срезов брони разных участков танков - решето.
   Таким образом, если бы в Вооружённых силах Грузии оказалдось бы хотя бы 2 таких штурмовика, оснащённых этими снарядами и пушками - то августовская война для Росссии оказалась бы прямо противоположной по результату.
*Уважаемому   Холостяку* 
Демонстрация красивых и победных картинок - это конечно занятие приятное, но не всегда полезное, особенно когда скрывает прямо противоположную реальность. Смотрите как у нас на самом деле обстоит дело с авиадвигателями: http://www.argumenti.ru/publications/9009
На эту ссылку выведена дискуссия с сайта агентства авиапорт и журнала "Авиадвигатель", которые поддерживаются непосредственно ЦИАМом(надеюсь про него рассказывать не нужно). В общем - в РЕАЛЬНОСТИ - а не ПО ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЯМ Грызлова и бредовым агиткам миллиардеров  из Единой России в промышленности дела у нас обстоят не прото не важно - а прямо говоря бедственно - разваливается всё и все вымирают.

----------


## timsz

Если бы у Грузии было бы два А-10, у них в списке потерь числилось бы еще два самолета.

----------


## Pilot

Третий многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 начнет летные испытания в этом году



Москва. 19 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Количество полетов по программе летных испытаний многофункционального истребителя Су-35 планируется довести до 150-160, подключив к испытаниям третий самолет. Это позволит по плану начать серийные поставки самолета российским и зарубежным заказчикам.

"В 2009 году планируется подключить к летным испытаниям еще один самолет и довести количество полетов на трех истребителях, выполняющих программу летных испытаний, до 150-160. Предполагается завершить статические испытания, начать отработку режима сверхманевренности", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы компании "Сухой" поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

В сообщении отмечается, что ровно год назад компания "Сухой" приступила к летным испытаниям многофункционального истребителя Су-35. Первый вылет состоялся на аэродроме Летно-исследовательского института им. М.М.Громова в подмосковном Жуковском. 2 октября 2008 г. с аэродрома Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного производственного объединения им. Ю.А.Гагарина (КнААПО) поднялся в воздух второй летный образец.

По информации пресс-службы, за прошедший год были завершены статические испытания опытного образца в части достижения предельных режимов при подтверждении летных характеристик. Истребители выполнили 87 полетов, в ходе которых были подтверждены характеристики устойчивости, проведена отработка комплексной системы управления, самолетных систем и навигационного оборудования.

"Ход выполнения программы испытаний Су-35 подтверждает ранее объявленные сроки начала серийных поставок российским и зарубежным заказчикам в 2011 году. Поступление истребителя на вооружение российских ВВС будет способствовать укреплению обороноспособности страны, а также позволит компании "Сухой" сохранить конкурентоспособность до выхода на рынок истребителя пятого поколения. Поставки Су-35 на экспорт планируются в страны Юго-Восточной Азии, Африки, Ближнего Востока и Южной Америки", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы.

Су-35 - глубоко модернизированный сверхманевренный многофункциональный истребитель поколения "4++". В нем использованы технологии пятого поколения, обеспечивающие превосходство над истребителями аналогичного класса. Отличительными особенностями самолета являются новый комплекс авионики на основе цифровой информационно- управляющей системы, интегрирующей системы бортового оборудования, новая радиолокационная станция (РЛС) с фазированной антенной решеткой с большой дальностью обнаружения воздушных целей с увеличенным числом одновременно сопровождаемых и обстреливаемых целей, новые двигатели с увеличенной тягой и поворотным вектором тяги.

----------


## Pilot

Стартовал второй этап государственных совместных испытаний учебно-боевого самолета Як-130



Москва. 19 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Начались испытательные полеты учебно-боевого самолета Як-130 по программе второго этапа Государственных совместных испытаний (ГСИ), сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"На втором этапе государственных совместных испытаний Як-130, рассчитанном примерно на 200 полетов, планируется применить корректируемые авиабомбы и провести испытания средств радиоэлектронной борьбы", - сказал собеседник агентства.

В рамках первого этапа госиспытаний, который завершился в январе 2009 года, проходили испытания самолета с базовым вооружением.

Представитель ОПК отметил, что уже проведенные испытания по применению оружия не выявили негативного воздействия на поведение самолета и его двигателей, работу бортового оборудования и систем. В ходе испытаний производились стрельбы из пушки, пуски неуправляемых снарядов и управляемых ракет класса "воздух-воздух" малой дальности Р-73.

"В марте текущего года будет оформлен и утвержден акт об успешном завершении первого этапа ГСИ Як-130 с базовым составом вооружения", - уточнил собеседник агентства.

Он сообщил, что полностью завершить госиспытания самолета планируется в 2009 году, после чего самолет получит соответствующую литеру "В" как серийный образец.

Як-130 является самолетом двойного применения, предназначенным как для основной и повышенной подготовки летчиков фронтовой авиации, так и для боевого использования в ограниченных вооруженных конфликтах и антитеррористических операциях.

Двухместный учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 разработан в ОКБ имени Яковлева, входящем в состав корпорации "Иркут". В апреле 2002 года Як-130 был выбран в качестве базового самолета для подготовки летчиков Военно-воздушных сил России.

На сегодняшний день заключены контракты на поставку Як-130 как на внутренний, так и на зарубежный рынок: установочная партия из 12 учебно- боевых самолетов Як-130 для российских ВВС строится на Нижегородском авиастроительном заводе "Сокол", а Научно-производственная корпорация "Иркут" выполняет заказ Алжира на поставку 16 Як-130.

----------


## Pilot

ВВС России получат истребители Су-35 в 2011 году - компания "Сухой"

МОСКВА, 19 фев - РИА Новости. Многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 поступит на вооружение Военно-воздушных сил РФ в 2011 году, сообщили в четверг РИА Новости в пресс-службе компании "Сухой".

В феврале 2008 года компания "Сухой" приступила к летным испытаниям истребителя Су-35. Первый вылет состоялся на аэродроме Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова в подмосковном Жуковском. С аэродрома Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного производственного объединения имени Гагарина (КнААПО) 2 октября 2008 года поднялся в воздух второй летный образец. Истребители выполнили 87 полетов, в ходе которых были подтверждены характеристики устойчивости, проведена отработка комплексной системы управления, самолетных систем и навигационного оборудования.

"Ход выполнения программы испытаний Су-35 подтверждает ранее объявленные сроки начала серийных поставок российским и зарубежным заказчикам в 2011 году", - говорится в сообщении.

Компания "Сухой" планирует в 2009 году подключить к летным испытаниям еще один самолет и довести количество полетов на трех истребителях, выполняющих программу летных испытаний, до 150-160. Предполагается завершить статические испытания, начать отработку режима сверхманевренности, говорится в сообщении.

"Поступление истребителя на вооружение российских ВВС будет способствовать укреплению обороноспособности страны, а также позволит компании "Сухой" сохранить конкурентоспособность до выхода на рынок истребителя пятого поколения. Поставки Су-35 на экспорт планируются в страны Юго-Восточной Азии, Африки, Ближнего Востока и Южной Америки", - отмечает пресс-служба "Сухого".

Су-35 является глубоко модернизированным, сверхманевренным, многофункциональным истребителем поколения "4++". В нем использованы технологии пятого поколения, обеспечивающие превосходство над истребителями аналогичного класса. Отличительными особенностями самолета являются новый комплекс авионики на основе цифровой информационно-управляющей системы, интегрирующей системы бортового оборудования, новая радиолокационная станция (РЛС) с фазированной антенной решеткой с большой дальностью обнаружения воздушных целей с увеличенным числом одновременно сопровождаемых и обстреливаемых целей, новые двигатели с увеличенной тягой и поворотным вектором тяги.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Су-34 ПОСТУПИЛ В ВВС*

Новый многофункциональный ударный самолет Су-34 поступил на вооружение в ВВС России. Об этом сообщил главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

По его словам, "первые самолеты Су-34 поступили в войска в этом году, и в ближайшей перспективе почти все части, оснащенные самолетами Су-24, будут перевооружены на новый авиакомплекс". По оценке главкома, "Су-34 составит основу ударной мощи фронтовой авиации, являясь достойной сменой всепогодного круглосуточного фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24М". "Появление нового самолета позволит существенно расширить область досягаемости при действиях по наземным объектам", - подчеркнул Зелин. "Исключительной особенностью Су-34 является возможность применения широкой номенклатуры вооружения, включая высокоточные средства поражения, - сказал главком. - Способность применения практически всей номенклатуры управляемых ракет класса "воздух-воздух" свидетельствует о его многофункциональности".

http://www.vpk-news.ru/default.asp?p...9.272.armynews

Опять?  :Smile: 
Не, ну уже как-то не смешно даже.  :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

Все в этом сообщении замечательно, только один вопрос у меня: сколько у наших ВВС сейчас на вооружении СУ-24-х и, соответственно, сколько лет потребуется для замены *всех* СУ-24 на такое же количество СУ-34-х? Особенно, если учесть нынешние темпы строительства самолетов и реально существующий кризис.

----------


## AC

> *Су-34 ПОСТУПИЛ В ВВС*
> Новый многофункциональный ударный самолет Су-34 поступил на вооружение в ВВС России. Об этом сообщил главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин...


В декабре он поступил на самом деле...  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Все в этом сообщении замечательно, только один вопрос у меня: сколько у наших ВВС сейчас на вооружении СУ-24-х и, соответственно, сколько лет потребуется для замены *всех* СУ-24 на такое же количество СУ-34-х? Особенно, если учесть нынешние темпы строительства самолетов и реально существующий кризис.


По-грамотному, сначала надо решить, сколько нам надо Су-34 (это количество не обязано соответствовать количеству действующих Су-24). А для этого понять, зачем и какая армия нам нужна.

----------


## AC

> По-грамотному, сначала надо решить, сколько нам надо Су-34 (это количество не обязано соответствовать количеству действующих Су-24). А для этого понять, зачем и какая армия нам нужна.


Пока решили, что их нам надо 58...  :Cool:

----------


## Daemonmike

> Пока решили, что их нам надо 58...


Это к какому году?

----------


## AC

> Это к какому году?


К 2015-му...  :Cool:

----------


## Daemonmike

> К 2015-му...


Вполне можно успеть, только вот делать нужно по 10 самолетов в год тогда...:rolleyes

----------


## timsz

По-моему, вполне реально. Сколько Су-30МКИ в год делали?

----------


## AC

> По-моему, вполне реально. Сколько Су-30МКИ в год делали?


За прошлый год построено более 40 Су-30...

----------


## Daemonmike

> По-моему, вполне реально. Сколько Су-30МКИ в год делали?


Не знаю точно сколько их производили и производят. Но тут дело еще в том, что Су-30 делает ИРКУТ и на экспорт! Причем делает довольно давно, налажена технологическая линия. А Су-34 производят на НАПО им. Чкалова в Новосибирске и для нас. НАПО находится в худшей ситуации  нежели чем ИРКУТ. Причем деньги, которые планировали вложить в производство Су-34 уже обесценились в 2 раза. Военный бюджет не пересчитывается, а рубль обесценивается. Так, что сложно сказать выполнят они заказ в срок или нет. Пока дела идут очень медленно.
Но есть положительная новость - вроде бы как на НАПО перевооружали производство, закупали новые станки и т.п. Правда эта информация требует подтверждения.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По-грамотному, сначала надо решить, сколько нам надо Су-34 (это количество не обязано соответствовать количеству действующих Су-24). А для этого понять, зачем и какая армия нам нужна.


Ну, по-моему, ответ на вопрос "сколько?" уже дан:" почти все части, оснащенные самолетами Су-24, будут перевооружены на новый авиакомплекс". В связи с чем и возник у меня вопрос.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пока решили, что их нам надо 58...


Уважаемый АС, откуда цифирь?  Что-то не попадалась она мне...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В декабре он поступил на самом деле...


Куда? В какой полк, где?

----------


## timsz

> Ну, по-моему, ответ на вопрос "сколько?" уже дан:" почти все части, оснащенные самолетами Су-24, будут перевооружены на новый авиакомплекс". В связи с чем и возник у меня вопрос.


Откуда данные? Говорили об одном или двух полках. Понимаю, цифра 58 идет оттуда.

Новый Су-34 поступил в Липецк (Су-34 - только в Липецке пока?). Вообще надо посмотреть, что будет в этом году. Говорили, что в прошлом шло активное перевооружение производства. И Су-24 модернизировали во всю.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Откуда данные? Говорили об одном или двух полках. Понимаю, цифра 58 идет оттуда.
> 
> Новый Су-34 поступил в Липецк (Су-34 - только в Липецке пока?). Вообще надо посмотреть, что будет в этом году. Говорили, что в прошлом шло активное перевооружение производства. И Су-24 модернизировали во всю.


6 или сколько там машин-это "во всю"?

----------


## timsz

Считайте http://novosibirsk.rfn.ru/rnews.html?id=47673 ;)

----------


## ernst

В общем и целом – тактика БД с  использованием больших количеств  внеаэродромных штурмовиков означает появление возможности: 
1) организации «локального авиационного превосходства» на  некоторых участках ТВД
2) молниеносного маневра высокомобильными огневыми средствами
3) оказания значительного «психологического воздействия» на командование  противостоящего АК, утратившего привычные  «опции»  авиационного превосходства и оперативно-тактическую инициативу.
Именно авиационная «составляющая»  не важно, в какой именно - форме (тактическая  истребительно-штурмовая, или вертолетные бригады АА)  является «краеугольным камнем» успеха СВ в современной войне.
Вокруг «неоспоримого воздушного превосходства» построены все  оперативные схемы и тактические приемы ведения БД войсками США, без этой составляющей невозможна реализация наступательных  действий с  использованием наиболее «динамичных» формирований – воздушно-наземных  тактических (ВНТГр)  вертолетно-рейдовых групп (ВГР),  а также – все виды аэромобильных операций.
При внезапном появлении в воздухе 5000 штурмовой авиагруппировки (вариант контрудара при  стратегичесоки отступлении к району сосредоточения соединений внеаэродромных штурмовиков), перед командованием  войск противника во весь рост встает крайне неприятная дилемма: 
1)	бросить  в «собачью свалку» ближнего воздушного боя против 5000 низколетящих ЛА (имеющих в своем составе как минимум 100 «летающих батарей»- группы носитель БРЛС «Оса»+9 носителей Р-60, Р-73, «Игла-В»)  всю наличную ИА (и  сделать это за промежуток времени не более полутора часов, иначе будет поздно) – с перспективой тяжелых потерь дорогостоящей авиатехники и высококвалифицированных летных кадров (неизбежное следствие действий по «малоудобным для поражения»  НЛЦ, с малых и средних высот)…
2)	Либо отдать на растерзание наземные войска АК (оказавшиеся  в полосе массированной авиаштурмовой атаки) и распоститься с  вертолетными батальонами АА, ( не имеющими ни малейшего шанса выжить в ходе  воздушного боя с упомянутой сотней «летающих батарей»)
Причем техническое превосходство в средствах РЭБ, тактическая «продвинутость» войск, высокая квалификация ЛС,  превосходство в системах управления, и пр. – не спасают от примитивного «навала» тысяч летающих огневых точек, действующих по принципу «увидел – убил»… Которые сносят осколочными «ливнями» сотни квадратных  метров «недружественной» территории, при малейшем признаке сопротивления

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый АС, откуда цифирь?  Что-то не попадалась она мне...


Из ГПВ-2015.

----------


## AC

> Куда? В какой полк, где?


В Липецк -- в 968 иисап.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Считайте http://novosibirsk.rfn.ru/rnews.html?id=47673 ;)


А чего считать-то?  :Confused:  Там про объемы производства Су-24М2 в 2008 году-ни слова.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В Липецк -- в 968 иисап.


Но в Липецке же они уже довольно давно, с декабря 6-го года. И, потом, как я понимаю, Липецк-это не строевой полк. А я имел в виду именно это.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А чего считать-то?  Там про объемы производства Су-24М2 в 2008 году-ни слова.


Я что-то тоже ничего на смог там насчитать: ни про 24М2, ни про 34-ки.

----------


## AC

> Но в Липецке же они уже довольно давно, с декабря 6-го года. И, потом, как я понимаю, Липецк-это не строевой полк. А я имел в виду именно это.


Первый в Липецк поступил позже, а то что не строевой, это никого не волнует -- поступил и поступил, и слава богу...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Обратили внимание!?
Президент посетил завод "ИРКУТ".... Везде было написано-расписано-показано.... По телеку показали сборочный, со стоящими несколькими Су-30 и осматривающими их должностными лицами, суетящимися работягами.... Такое благополучие - работа кипит, самолеты строятся, рабочие трудятся - все довольны...  Однако только по РенТВ дали коментарий, что это Су для какой-то маленькой, но гордой иностранной державы и что последний самолет для Российских ВВС на этом заводе собирали аж в далеком 1993 году...., и что на заводе ждут не дождуться и даже не знают када будут собирать самолетики и для своих родных ВВС... Сапожник без сапог.... О как!!!! 

Любопытная статья... Обратите внимание, акцент только сделан на авиационный керосин, а сколько всего накручено вокруг него....
Ссылка:
http://nvo.ng.ru/realty/2009-02-20/1....html?mthree=1

----------


## Chizh

> В общем и целом – тактика БД с  использованием больших количеств  внеаэродромных штурмовиков означает появление возможности: 
> ...


Это ваш личный опус или откуда-то утянутый?

----------


## Nazar

> Это ваш личный опус или откуда-то утянутый?


Да перестаньте Вы его читать , его уже запарились отключать.

----------


## AC

> ...на заводе ждут не дождуться и даже не знают када будут собирать самолетики и для своих родных ВВС...


А им там не все равно на заводе то?  :Biggrin:

----------


## timsz

> А чего считать-то?  Там про объемы производства Су-24М2 в 2008 году-ни слова.


Видео смотрели? Су-24 стоит довольно много.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Первый в Липецк поступил позже, а то что не строевой, это никого не волнует -- поступил и поступил, и слава богу...


Странное заявление. Вас это тоже не волнует? Как Вы помните, болтовня о том, что Су-34 поступил в т.н. войска, длится уже давно, а войсках его по-прежнему так и нет. При этом под понятием "войска" я понимаю строевые полки. А Вы?  Они могут летать в Липецке еще 5 лет, и это тоже будет подразумеваться "в войсках"? Вам не кажется, что это просто словоблудие?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Видео смотрели? Су-24 стоит довольно много.


Речь шла о цифрах. А "много"-понятие растяжимое.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Видео смотрели? Су-24 стоит довольно много.


Да мало ли что там стоит!  :Smile:  Цифири где?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> Странное заявление. Вас это тоже не волнует? Как Вы помните, болтовня о том, что Су-34 поступил в т.н. войска, длится уже давно, а войсках его по-прежнему так и нет. При этом под понятием "войска" я понимаю строевые полки. А Вы?  Они могут летать в Липецке еще 5 лет, и это тоже будет подразумеваться "в войсках"? Вам не кажется, что это просто словоблудие?


Кажется... Но что это может изменить?...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> А чего считать-то?  Там про объемы производства Су-24М2 в 2008 году-ни слова.


Согласно официальным данным, НАПО в 2008 году передало заказчику 5 (пять) Су-24М2.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Согласно официальным данным, НАПО в 2008 году передало заказчику 5 (пять) Су-24М2.


О, значит я даже переврал на одну штуку.  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Россия назвала фарсом заявление Канады о полете Ту-160*

Заявление министра обороны Канады Питера Маккея относительно полета российского стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160 вблизи канадской воздушной границы вызывает недоумение и похоже на фарс, заявил журналистам источник в правительстве РФ.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2399467/

----------


## timsz

> Согласно официальным данным, НАПО в 2008 году передало заказчику 5 (пять) Су-24М2.


А где эти данные опубликованы?

----------


## timsz

Я нашел такие данные по Су-24М2.

Всего должны модернизировать 20 самолетов на базе Переяславка. В декабре 2007 из Новосибирска улетели два в Липецк и четыре в Переяславку. При этом шесть прилетело с Дальнего Востока для модернизации. В феврале в Переяславку прилетели следующие четыре. Куда делись еще два - непонятно. Как вариант - через Липецк попадут на Дальний восток. В апреле в Новосибирск пришла новая партия для модернизации (не исключено, что четвертая).

В общем, если темпы не снизили, то до конца года 20 самолетов должны были поставить.

----------


## Холостяк

Что-то сейчас прямо на "Ура!" пишут о сказочном перевооружении.... Два самолета дали и уже везде написали, что перевооружили ВВС...

*Поставки Су-34 - начало реального перевооружения ВВС России*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=67170&cid=44

----------


## ernst

…http://vlasti.net/news/22226
прорыв полосы обороны АК (около 300км по фронту) группировкой 5000 ЛА- производится способом концентрации удара на 6 «коридорах» шириною по 5км каждый, с разрывом мажду коридорами по 35 километров. 5км это оборонительная зона  нескольких РОП. (два ЗРК+2 ЗСУ+ 20 стингеров)… Атакующая штурмовая группа  состоит из 500 штурмовиков, (25 групп по 20 ЛА), расположенные в четыре боевые линии с дистанцией по 500метров между группами…Эшелонированных на 600-700 метров (одна «линия» от другой). Общая глубина колонны – около 3000м. высота полета -30м, зона огневого поражения – 8 км вперед и по обеим сторонам «коридора». Эта «штурмовая фаланга» прикрывается 30 «летающими батареями» ракет «воздух-воздух»,(по 10 ЛА) идущими на высоте 60 метров вслед за второй шеренгой штурмовых групп. По мере расходования ракет с кассетными и «Мотив-3М» передняя «шеренга» сворачивается внутрь «коридора» и уходит на точки для перевооружения. Углубившись на 10-20км в расположение противника ( прорвав оборонительную полосу), «фаланга» расходится тремя «лучами» : вперед, и в стороны – осуществляя поиск и атаку тыловых объектов группами от 50 штурмовиков на глубину до 150 километров (боевой радиус действия штурмЛЛА)
…Вооружение первой «линии» (125 штурмовиков)… по 10 ракет( 150кг, 30-БЧ)+ Корд 12,7= 3750кг (совокупной кассетной БЧ)= 412 500 метров квадратных- плотность  поражения (как у «Смерч»)… 2ЗРК +2 ЗСУ+20 Стингеров = на какой площади размещаются? Ну пускай на 40 000 м (три-четыре ЗРК-ЗСУ) .. итого – десятикратная плотность поражения позиций ПВО, огнем ОДНОЙ ЧЕТВЕРТИ штурмовой группы (500 ЛА) … 
 полоса удара 500 штурмовиков = 5км. На данной территории размещаюся  в ротных опорных пунктах не более: 29 танков, 60 БМП, БРМ и БТР, (всего в дивизии 350 ОБТ, 700 бронемашин, полоса обороны = 60км), 
+ 2 ЗРК "Авэнджер", 3 ЗСУ "Вулкан", 10 ПЗРК "Стингер" (всего в зрдн дивизии - имеется 24 ЗРК "Авэнджер", 36  ЗСУ "Вулкан", 75 огневых расчетов ПЗРК "Стингер")
то есть: 29 танковых пулеметов 12,7 + 60 автоматических пушек 20мм на бронемашинах+16 стингеров на двух Авэнджерах (+2штуки 12,7мм) + 18 20мм стволов на трех вулканах +10 ПЗРК= итого: грубо говоря 31 пулемет калибра 12,7мм+80 стволов 20мм + 30 Стингеров. (это если ВСЕ средства ПВО расположены на переднем крае, а тыловые объекты – голые)
К тому же-   пушки БМП не отличаются высокой эффективностью огня по малоразмерным НЛЦ. То есть – будут вести в основном заградительный огонь в надежде на попадание
Скорость полета штурмовой «фаланги» - 300км в час (84 метра в секунду) ЗРК открывают огонь с 5500м .. 10 секунд – 16 сбитых штурмовиков (дистанция сократилась до 4660м, еще 10 секунд- 3820м, залп С-13Т : калибр 122мм, масса ракеты 57кг, масса БЧ- 21кг, дальность-4км, скорость-500 м/с (залп 12 ракет равнозначен удару одного кассетного РС от смерча =около 34 000 квадратных метров)… 16 ракет выпущены, 4 штурмовика разворачиваются на точку, ЗРК уничтожены..
Полминуты с начала боя – дистанция 2980, запуск 10 ПЗРК, 10 штурмовиков сбиты, залп следующих 16 ракет С-13Т, Расчеты ПЗРК уничтожены.. четыре штурмовика уходят обратно…
Сорок секунд боя – дистанция 2140, открывают огонь три ЗСУ «Вулкан» (три секунды на уничтожение одного штурмовика.). через десять секунд сбиты 9 штурмовиков – дистанция 1300м, две секунды полета 16 ракет с подвески следующей четверки – ЗСУ уничтожены.
50 секунд – дистанция 1300, открывают огонь 30 танковых пулеметов 12,7мм и 60 автоматических пушек с бронемашин.
Три секунды полета 100 ракет с «Мотив-3М», 25 штурмовиков разворачиваются на точку ( или – сбиты.. но не более 50).
60 секунд с начала боя – оборона бронетанковой дивизии прорвана, боевая техника и ЛС в РОП на участке 5км уничтожены, вертолеты ударного батальона подходят к участку прорыва.
Воздушный бой может развернутся с момента взлета 5000й группировки ( одновременность выхода к местам атаки «фаланг» обеспечивается заблаговременным вылетом с удаленных «точек» соответственно расстоянию до переднего края. Максимальное упреждение взлета + 15 минут (удаление 60км).При подлете дальней группы,начинают взлетать следующие и занимают позицию позади нее (таким образом – в бой первыми вступают штурмовики с максимальным расходом горючего).
За 30 минут с момента начала вылетов дальних групп, до момента атаки опорных пунктов в «коридорах» - противник успевает поднять в воздух до 70 истребителей (на дивизию)  и 24 ударных вертолетов AH-64D <Апач Лонгбоу>. Первым вступает в воздушный бой  батальон УВ, количественные параметры боя: 24 AH-64D (150 УР <Стингер> и <Сайдвиндер>) против  45 (в  полутора «коридорах» на дивизию) летающих батарей (БРЛС+ 9 носителей ракет.. примерно : 15 батарей носителей  Р-77 (по две..масса ракеты– 175, Дальность-80км), 15 батарей  Р-73Э ( по 4 штуки.. Стартовая масса 105, Дальность -30), 15 батарей  Р-60   (по 8 ракет Масса  45 кг Дальность   0.5 - 10 км)
Итого: против 24 «Апачей» (150 ракет) действуют 45 «летающих батарей» ( 270 ракет с дальностью боя 80км, 540 ракет с боем -30км, 1080 ракет с боем – 10км). На носителях БРЛС и части эскорта (ракет) установлены УВ-26 от вертолета «Ансат» и блоки выброса ПРЛ-патронов (не проблема -адаптировать имеющиеся)
Учитывая:
1)	меньшие значения ЭПР, ИК-сигнатуры (чем у вертолетов и истребителей)
2)	сложность селекции  нужных целей среди 700 малоразмерных ЛА (БРЛС могут периодически выключаться, тк большинство ракет отностятся к типу «пустил-забыл»)
3)	вероятность перенацеливания вражеских ракет на штурмовые ЛА (ложная цель)
можно с абсолютной уверенностью прогнозировать «летальный исход» вертолетного батальона бртд ( скорее всего – еще до начала основной штурмовой атаки по РОП в «коридоре» - с момента подъема вертолетов в воздух (мах-70км от ПК) они находятся в зоне действия ракет воздушного прикрытия авиагруппировки (ближе 30 км – вообще, мгновенная смерть – 540 штук Р-73Э)
в ходе боя (через 40-50 минут) прибывают 70 истребителей.. полагаю – 40 из них с ходу и лягут костьми, уничтожив не более 50%  «летающих батарей»..С большой высоты-скорости не получится работать… НЛЦ – сложная штука.. а их сохранилось не менее 500 в общей сложности.. и все находятся  в «броуновском движении» над тылами бывшей бртд..улетевшие на точки (израсходовав боезапас)- возвращаются с новой порцией  ракет ВВ.. Нет, счастья ИА – не предвидится….70 на 6 (коридоров в полосе АК) = 420 истребителей … за час их больше и не наскребут ( не успеют прилететь)… а спустя час после начала атаки авиаштурмовой армады 5000 боевых ЛА, от тылов армейского корпуса останется в основном – пепел….

----------


## Igor_k

Назар,а что,медицина здесь бессильна?

----------


## AC

> В общем, если темпы не снизили, то до конца года 20 самолетов должны были поставить.


*Командующий 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО говорил о 14:*
"...Проходит модернизация авиационного парка техники в бомбардировочном формировании под командованием полковника Геннадия Багнюка. В течение года в авиаполк поступило 14 самолетов Су-24М2. Поставка остальных будет осуществлена в 2009 году...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/12/20_12/4_01.html

----------


## timsz

Спасибо за ссылку. Не совсем понятно, 4 самолета, поставленные в декабре 2007-го, входят в эти 14 или нет.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Назар,а что,медицина здесь бессильна?


А у нас демократия и свобода слова.  :Biggrin: 

И по теме:* Индия и России намерены ускорить проект разработки истребителя пятого поколения*



МОСКВА, 2 марта. (АРМС-ТАСС). Оборонные ведомства Индии и России намерены в ближайшее время согласовать требования к проекту истребителя пятого поколения (в Индии проект FGFA) и начать реализацию программы разработки к середине текущего года, сообщает ресурс "Экспресс базз".

Переговоры о совместной разработке самолета пятого поколения, основанного на проекте ПАК ФА (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации) компании "Сухой" Россия и Индия ведут с 2007 года.

В то время, как российские ВВС планируют принять на вооружение одноместный вариант истребителя, ВВС Индии намерены получить двухместный самолет. Это определяется принятой доктриной, которая предусматривает решение самолетом широкого спектра боевых задач.

Как заявил директор по планированию и маркетингу корпорации ХАЛ М.Факруддина газете "Индиан экспресс", ХАЛ, которая будет участвовать в программе разработки со стороны Индии, в ближайшие месяцы планирует согласовать проблемные вопросы и к середине года начать реализацию проекта с целью передачи заказчикам первого самолета в 2017 году.  Вот так ускорили! 

Полная версия: http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=67396&cid=25

----------


## Морячок

Индусы едва ли не фильмы уже готовы снимать, про ПАК ФА  :Smile: 
http://www.bollywoodsargam.com/video...ter_video.html
И в блогах страсти кипят...
http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/3858/
оригинал - 
http://trishulgroup.blogspot.com/200...explained.html

Но что-то долгие сроки - 2017 год... Если первый прототип собираются выкатить уже в августе этого года:

Sukhoi PAK FA Updates: First Prototype by August 2009, Special Software for Indian Versions

Daily News & Updates
India Defence Premium
Dated 28/2/2009
Printer Friendly Subscribe

Indian Air Force will initially get the same PAK FA fifth-generation fighter as their Russian colleagues. Sukhoi general director Mikhail Pogosyan said Thursday that he would seek to unify the Russian and Indian requirements for the new aircraft. "The basic version of the fighter will be common", he explained. "The difference will be only in software".

India agreed to join the PAK FA program in 2007. According to the bilateral agreement, the development of the modification for the Indian Air Force will be split 50:50 between Sukhoi and India's HAL. But now it looks like Pogosyan doesn't want to waste efforts and time by developing a special Indian version at this stage, but to focus on rolling out the first prototype by August this year, as already promised by top Russian government and military officials.

Pogosyan also mentioned that the airframe is almost ready, while more time is needed to finish the radar. This supports the idea that the first PAK FA will be a very basic prototype, and more time will be required to define and test the production configuration.

As Pogosyan said, the Indian requirements can be taken into account later, while HAL's 50% share in the development of the IAF modification can be realized in the more distant future – including the creation of two-seat and ship-based variants.
----------------------------
http://www.india-defence.com/reports-4254

----------


## AC

> Я нашел такие данные по Су-24М2.
> Всего должны модернизировать 20 самолетов на базе Переяславка...


Тут вот пишут, что Возжаевку уже начали переучивать:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=59002

----------


## Холостяк

*Грузия передала России останки пилота сбитого Ту-22*

Грузия при посредничестве Международного комитета Красного Креста (МККК) передала России человеческие останки, которые могут принадлежать сбитому в Южной Осетии летчику бомбардировщика Ту-22. Об этом вчера сообщил заместитель начальника Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын. 

Во время выполнения боевого задания в августе прошлого года в небе над Южной Осетией бомбардировщик Ту-22 был сбит. Двое пилотов погибли сразу, один летчик пропал без вести. Еще один член экипажа был тяжело ранен. "На состоявшейся в феврале встрече с представителями МККК нами получены семь человеческих фрагментов, которые уже направлены для идентификации в лабораторию Ростовского военного госпиталя",— заявил Анатолий Ноговицын. 

Командующий 37-й воздушной армией Верховного главного командования (стратегического назначения) генерал-майор Павел Андросов сообщил ранее, что Ту-22 был сбит предположительно зенитным ракетным комплексом "Бук". По его словам, штурман самолета гвардии майор Виктор Прядкин и штурман-оператор гвардии майор Игорь Нестеров погибли. В сентябре прошлого года Грузия передала РФ тела двух погибших членов экипажа Ту-22. 

Командир корабля гвардии подполковник Александр Ковенцов пропал без вести. Помощник командира корабля гвардии майор Вячеслав Малков успел катапультироваться, но получил серьезные травмы. Впоследствии грузинская сторона передала Вячеслава Малкова российским военным. 

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=1128725

----------


## Pilot

Почти 90 истребителей МиГ-29 ВВС России отстранены от полетов - Минобороны



Москва. 13 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Около 90 истребителей МиГ-29 забракованы в ходе осмотров парка авиационной техники при расследовании катастрофы МиГ-29, которая произошла в Забайкальском крае в декабре прошлого года, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в пятницу официальный представитель ВВС подполковник Владимир Дрик.

"На данный момент из общего количества МиГ-29 осмотрено около двухсот самолетов, допущены к полетам свыше ста машин. Отстранено от полетов около 90 МиГ-29. Проверки остального парка будут проходить в плановом порядке", - сказал В.Дрик.

Он уточнил, что по мере "выделения финансовых средств забракованные специалистами самолеты будут ремонтироваться по отработанным методикам и возвращаться в строй".

Ранее сообщалось, что на вооружении ВВС России находятся около 300 истребителей МиГ-29.

Полеты МиГ-29 были приостановлены главкомом ВВС генерал-полковником Александром Зелиным после катастрофы самолета этого типа в пяти километрах от аэродрома "Домна" в Читинском районе Забайкальского края 5 декабря 2008 года. По факту крушения самолета МиГ-29 в Забайкальском крае было возбуждено уголовное дело по статье "Нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним".

----------


## Антоха

> ...по мере "выделения финансовых средств забракованные специалистами самолеты будут ремонтироваться по отработанным методикам и возвращаться в строй"...


Могу добавить, что еще в прошлом году 275-й АРЗ МО России приступил к ремонту истребителей МиГ-29 "изделие 9-13". Авиационные полки уже начали перегонять исчерпавшие ресурс машины в Краснодар.

----------


## Роман

Ага, у нас отремонтировали одну спарку в Краснодаре, так с ней потом полгода техники конопатились в ТЭЧ- что с ней на заводе делали-неизвестно, особенно серьёзные проблемы были с РЭО и АО. Недавно ещё одну спарку туда отправили....

----------


## Морячок

13:17 14/03/2009

МОСКВА, 14 мар - РИА Новости. Президент Венесуэлы Уго Чавес предложил использовать аэродром на острове Арчила для использования самолетами Дальней авиации ВВС России, сообщил журналистам начальник штаба Дальней авиации генерал-майор Анатолий Жихарев в пятницу после вручения премии "Известность".
"Такое предложение со стороны президента Венесуэлы есть. Чавес предложил нам целый остров с аэродромом, который мы можем использовать для временного базирования стратегических бомбардировщиков", - сказал он.
Жихарев отметил, что "если будет соответствующее политическое решение, то использование острова Арчила российскими ВВС возможно".
В прошлом году два стратегических ракетоносца Дальней авиации ВВС России Ту-160 "Александр Молодчий" и "Василий Сенько" прибыли в Венесуэлу, совершив 13-часовой беспосадочный перелет. Маршрут полета проходил над нейтральными водами Атлантического и Северного Ледовитого океанов. На борту Ту-160 ядерного оружия не было.

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...164810709.html
------------------------------------------------------------------
Да... "Остапа понесло".  :Cool:

----------


## SergM

Проблема тут только в том, остаток неизрасходованного моторесурса двигателей 20 имеющихся в России самолётов Ту-160 - очень невелик, составляет сотни моточасов. Производство этих двигателей полностью преращено... лет этак 10-15 назад. Сам последний "новый" Ту-160 был собран из старого заводского комплекта ("старых запасов") года 2 назад. 
КБ Н.К. Кузнецова в г.Самаре, конструировавшее эти двигатели, как паз сейчас ликвидировано методом объединения (и сокращения половины остававшихся работников) с Самарским заводом "Моторостроитель". Новые двигатели к Бомбардировщикам Ту-95 разработки этого же КБ также много лет не производятся. Подробности - см. сайте www.aviaport.ru

Из этого следует вывод о возможной роли Ту-160 в Венесуэле. 
Нет, конечно - отлично что слетали в Южную Америку, побывали в этих благословенных и очень благогодатных ныне местах. Я рад за лётчиков. Там действительно хорошо - жить и приятно находиться. Прямо по Солдату Шухову из Белого Солнца Пустыни: "и народ мне попадался всё больше добрый и гостеприимный". Это действительно так: http://svmizin.pochta.ru
И начальство доложило о проделанной работе - страху на США нагнали много.
Имело бы смысл там в этих же целях, просто оставить пару Ту-160, на стоянке. А летчикам туда летать на сменной основе для отдыха и поправки здоровья в тех поистине благословенных местах, лучше с жёнами и семьями, разумеется, не на бомбардировщиках, а обычными коммерческими рейсами - дешевле всего - Иберией с пересадкой в Мадриде, как это мы делали, когда нам дешевые билеты оплачивали и покупали Бразильцы. Россию там любят намного больше чем США, которые хорошо знают лично... :)
Самые наилучшие пожелания.

----------


## AC

> Проблема тут только в том, остаток неизрасходованного моторесурса двигателей 20 имеющихся в России самолётов Ту-160 - очень невелик...


ВВС России имеют *15* Ту-160.

----------


## AC

*А кто в ВВС получит новые Ан-140? 8 адон?*
"...В этом году «Авиакор» планирует построить и передать заказчикам и шесть Ан-140 (два — «Якутии», два — Минобороны, два — ФГУП «Госкорпорация по ОрВД»), и три Ту-154М для Минобороны и ФСБ, отметили в пресс-службе...".
http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...9/03/16/186235

Кстати, а у 8 адон то будет "новый облик"?

----------


## SergM

К сожалению, трудно сказать, что находится в нашей стране в данный момент в более плачевном, предсмертном состоянии - любая авиация? или любой авиапром? 
В добавление к такому же теперь остановленному и банкротящемуся автопрому.

По поводу этого вашего последнего вопроса-прогноза про Ан-140, можно только сослатся на то место, где это обсуждается непосредственными *работниками* ( а не чиновниками от пропаганды и агитации) всех соотвествующих заводов, учреждений и организаций - на сайт www.aviaport.ru , которому принадлежит и электронная версия ЦИАМовского журнала "Двигатель" http://engine.aviaport.ru/  - где и эта тема непосредственно обсуждалась - что этот прогноз, придуманный начальниками для Самарского завода "Авиакор", завышен от реальности в лучшем случае в 3 раза. То есть ещё года 2 (если завод не прихлопнется вовсе вслед за банкротящимися сейчас авто-ГАЗом и авто-ВАЗом) он будет отчитываться о постройке к концу .... года 2х самолётов АН-140 и ремонте одного Ту-154. Так обстоят дела.

Ну и пока некоторые неуёмные оптимисты продолжают тут гордиться нашей победой над Грузией, остаётся по поводу уже останков уже нашей военной авиации только лишь процитировать очень краткое, но такое же содержательно-информативное сообщение уважаемого Фортен-07:

>Су-24М уже почти 30 лет. Су-24 почти 40. Вопросы есть? Кроме псевдо >модерна М2 ничего нового в 24М не изменилось. За это время в США >сменилась ротация производственных серий выпуска Ф-15/15Е/18/16, >выпустили и сняли с вооружения Ф-117, приняли на вооружение В-2, Ф-22, >готовят Ф-35, ушли со сцен почти ровесники Су-24- Ф-111, настроили >дофига БПЛА и ББПЛА. И все это с учетом изучения того что у нас не >менялось 20 лет.
>За неделю до этого в Адлере уже были 24е.
>forten07 вне форума   	Ответить с цитированием

----------


## AC

> я слышал что 103-й гвардейский с 1 февраля расформировывают... в 110-й технику наиболее сохранившуюся передают или именно слиянием? и где базироваться будет новый полк?


Пишут, что сокращают то как раз Кречевицы:
http://sz.aif.ru/society/article/3067

----------


## Холостяк

*Вот решил запостить.... Вроде с юмором, но сквозь слезы....*

http://forum-msk.org/material/power/740860.html

*Открытое письмо личного состава Н-ского гвардейского недоистребительного полка* 

_Здравия желаем, господин Министр обороны!_ 
_Обращаемся к Вам с категорической поддержкой проводимых вами реформ. Мы тут, все за вас, чтоб про вас не говорили. Живем мы хорошо. Правда, на самолетах нашего полка типа МиГ-29 отваливаются кили, и поэтому мы больше месяца не летаем. Теперь перестали летать и соседи-вертолетчики, у них на Ми-24 редуктора в воздухе разваливаются. Говорят, что скоро в какой-то раз по бумагам продлят ресурс и начнем опять летать. А самолеты у нас почти новые 82-го - 84-го годов выпуска. Но вот перегрузки создавать нельзя будет, то и гляди, опять в воздухе что-то отвалится._ 
_Промеж собой говорим, что японским камикадзе все-таки лучше было, они хоть на исправной новой технике вылетали и могли долететь до вражеских кораблей. А наш командир полка пока полковник Васечкин говорит, что для нас главное просто взлететь, и то хорошо будет. И технический гений полка старший прапорщик Немогучий внес рацпредложение – укреплять кили и крылья наших Миг-29 деревянными распорками, утверждает, что на скорости 345 километров в час все это выдержит. Как вы думаете, господин министр, подскажите, вы ж специалист в этой области? Может, тот же метод применить и в РВСН к стратегическим ракетам?_ 
_Да, готовы к очередному параду подготовить пару-вторую таких модернизированных «Мигов», вдруг у вас рядом с Москвой исправных не найдется? Да, вчерась, в аккурат 4 февраля по вашему телевидению, которое «Звезда», показали американский истребитель F-16, который на скорости километров эдак восемьсот в час гонял над пустыней Невада на высоте метра три, и пыль за собой поднимал. А дикторша с законной гордостью говорила, что энтот «Ф» американцы сделали как ответ нашему «МиГ-29», но все равно у них он получился хуже. Канешна, хуже, у него киль один, да и тот не отваливается._
_Готовимся теперь к полетам, радуемся. Перед каждым вылетом надеваем, как положено было в старой русской армии, чистое белье. И полковник Васечкин разрешил перед полетом принимать традиционные 100 граммов. Хорошо бы, если б на эту тему Вы издали бы приказ, а то за свой счет как-то выпивается не так. Да, вот еще: теперь мы на каждые полеты будет привозить из деревни Хомутово тамошнего священника, чтобы он для повышения безопасности полетов окроплял святой водой наши самолеты, и возносил молитвы. Причем сначала «во здравие», а потом «за упокой», потому как одному Богу ведомо, чем каждый полет закончится._ 
_Просим также вашей помощи, у нас есть два летчика-татарина, один дагестанец и один башкир. А мулл рядом совсем нет. Вот и обижаются наши друзья, что нас священник благословляет, а их нет. Вообще, господин министр, в военной авиации есть хорошее правило – на аэродроме и за столом все равны. Поэтому, Эдуардыч, вы поймете, изольем душу._ 
_Ждем не дождемся, когда нам выдадут новую форму от Юдашкина. Есть такой метод обучения в авиации, называется он, Эдуардыч, «пеший по-летному». Это, чтоб вы поняли, когда летчики ходят друг за другом и изображают маневры. Сейчас у нас это основной способ летной подготовки. Видели б вы, как это впечатляет. Но в новой форме будет ишо красившее. И будем мы ходить ничуть не хуже, чем кремлевский полк. А можа, ишо лучшее._ 
_Есть у нас также, Эдуардыч, некоторые несознательные личности типа майора Штопорихина, который открыто предложил всем поменять национальность. И принять индонезийское либо индийское гражданство, да переехать в Индию или Индонезию всем полком вместе с семьями. А все потому, что в аккурат почти в тот день, как крайний МиГ-29 разбился (вы же знаете, Эдуардыч, что в авиации слова «последний» нет!), наши СМИ сообщили о новой победе России – в Индонезии приняли на вооружение три новехоньких Су-30МКИ. В российских ВВС таких самолетов в полках на вооружении нет, а все они в Индонезии, Венесуэле и ишо где-то._ 
_А боле всего нам понравился ваш приказ 400-й о поощрении офицеров. Надо было такую гениальную вещь придумать! Таперича в гарнизоне каждый день совершенно бесплатно идут женские бои без правил. Наши бабы за мужнины премиальные друг дружке волосы рвут, шубы терзают, а мы стоим вокруг и не нарадуемся, таперича у них вовсе времени нет на сторону от своих мужиков ходить. Словом, Эдуардыч, спасибо преогромное, укрепили вы офицерские семьи._ 
_Правда, мы, мужики, тоже частенько, особливо, когда готовимся к полетам, интересуемся ненавязчиво, кто сколько получил, Бывает, канешна, что когда узнаем, могем и по мордасам създить. Чего греха таить, Эдуардыч, часто бывает, особливо среди молодых, но это ж все заради повышения боевой готовности! И ничаво, шта чичас половина офицеров и ихних баб с синяками ходят. И о ней, о боеготовности родимой._ 
_Наш полковник Васечкин, который ишо в совейские времена летал, рассказывает, бывало такое, что командиров с должностей сымали за неудовлетворительную боевую готовность. Даже(!) под суд отдавали! Да, в то время за такое состояние авиационной техники уже давно кто-нибудь сидел, но, дык и слава Богу, что живем мы не тогда. Так и передайте Верховному Главнокомандующему, что мы его политику в отношении армии целиком поддерживаем и одобряем._ 
_Эдуардыч, мы тут долго думали, опять же, когда к полетам готовились, что армию надоть вообще расформировать. Эдуардыч, а можно на ты? Дорогой, ты ж сам подумай, какой хрен на нас нападать будет? Во-первых, только напади, дык все газопроводы и нефтепроводы опосля боевых действий победителю придется восстанавливать за свой счет. Это раз. Во-вторых, какой придурок за 1000 баксов будет горбатится на 60-гадусном морозе и добывать нефть и газ? Да и не выдержит никакая нация такого мороза! Это два. И, в –третьих, на хрена нападать на страну, которая продает нефть, газ, никель и прочую хренотень вроде по высоким ценам, а потом почти все возвращат назад покупателю? Это мы про вывоз капитала, Стабфонд, и прочие наши активы, что за рубежом обитают._ 
_Мы, Эдуардыч, чтоб ты знал, только кажемся тупыми. Васмделишне мы все очень даже понимаем. Промеж собой мы тут, Эдуардыч, решили предложить самый дешевый вариант военной реформы. Значица, слушай, и при случае обязательно доложь Верховному, он оценит. Надоть взять штук 5-6 атомных подводных лодок, которые, канешна, не на ходу, таких чичас много, выкинуть с них усе, окромя ядерных реакторов, загрузить продовольствием под завязку. Опосля в каждую загнать человек по 400 десантников, только не ОМОНовцев, они здесь нужны, и оттащить эти лодки к берегам вероятного противника. Потом затопить. Недалече от берега, метров эдак двести-триста. Вот-те все решение проблемы обороноспособности. Как токо супостат решит напасть на Рассею-матушку, дал команду, опять же ежели связь сработает, а то как в Грузии ни хрена ее, как всегда не будет, и через торпедные аппараты повыскакивает десантура на вражий берег, как тридцать три богатыря, и начнет там всех подряд гонять!_ 
_Главное, Эдуардыч, подумай сам, расходы разовые, на тушенку и буксировку. Затопил подлодки и забыл про оборону, можна спокойно своим делом заниматься! Генштаб разогнать, флот не нужон, и на бригады да командования бог весть какие тоже можна плюнуть и растереть. Вот это, брат, есть оптимизация оборонных расходов. А то вы все там по мелочам оптимизируетесь, авиаполки в базы переделываете. Не дело так…_ 
_Голова, она дана, чтоб мыслить, а не фуражку носить! Ну, как говорится, за реформы! Да мы за них опосля сокращения не токо в Сибирь и на Дальний Восток поедем, но и в Куршавель, на Канарские острова и прочие кулички, где Макар телят не гонял, а вы, наверное, бывали, так что знаете, как там жизнь нелегка. Ничаво, дорогой ты наш, прорвемся! Обнимаем._ 
_С уваженьем дата подпись_ 
_По поручению личного состава полка попалковник Нехудабейвода._

----------


## Холостяк

Есть интересные моменты....

**

*Анатолий Сердюков: "Есть четкое понимание перспектив развития армии и флота"*

_Из Стенографического отчета о расширенном заседании коллегии Министерства обороны._

http://natomission.ru/security/artic...ublication/36/

_Военно-политическая обстановка характеризовалась стремлением руководства США к достижению глобального лидерства, расширением и наращиванием военного присутствия Соединённых Штатов и их союзников по НАТО в регионах, сопредельных с Россией._

_Устремления американской стороны были нацелены на получение доступа к сырьевым, энергетическим и другим ресурсам стран СНГ. Активно поддерживались процессы, направленные на вытеснение России из пространства её традиционных интересов...._

И как очередное подтверждение...
*ВВС США перебрасывают свои F-16 к границам России*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/2456270/
Неофициальный орган Вооружённых сил США журнал Star and Stripes обнародовал план переброски истребителей F-16, ныне размещённых на авиабазе «Авиано» в Италии, на территорию Польши.

----------


## Холостяк

*Российский дипломат упрекнул Канаду в косности*

http://www.infox.ru/authority/foreig...diplomat.phtml

Российский дипломат выступил перед парламентом Канады и дал разъяснения по поводу полетов российских стратегических бомбардировщиков вблизи канадских границ. Инцидент вызвал бурную реакцию Оттавы. Такая реакция являет собой неоправданное возвращение к ментальности холодной войны, посетовал российский дипломат.

_Глава политического отделения посольства России в Канаде Дмитрий Трофимов выступил перед парламентским комитетом по обороне в Оттаве в понедельник, пишет The Canadian Press. Выступление касалось полета российских бомбардировщиков вблизи канадских границ, случившегося в середине февраля._
_Трофимов пояснил, что бомбардировщики выполняли учебный полет. Инцидент произошел 18 февраля. Два бомбардировщика Ту-95МС пролетели в 200 км от канадской провинции Юкон и Аляски. Как раз в середине февраля командование ВВС России докладывало о выполнении экипажами дальней авиации задач по патрулированию в воздушном пространстве над нейтральными водами Северного Ледовитого океана._
_Российский дипломат сообщил, что канадские, американские и британские пилоты также летают вблизи российских границ, однако это не вызывает столь бурную реакцию России. Присутствовавший в зале представитель канадского министра обороны в ответ на это заметил, что ничего не слышал о подобных полетах._
_«Холодная война закончилась много лет назад, однако ментальность этой эпохи до сих пор остается», — пожалел российский дипломат, добавив, что данная ситуация «плачевна»._

----------


## AC

> И как очередное подтверждение...
> *ВВС США перебрасывают свои F-16 к границам России*
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/2456270/
> Неофициальный орган Вооружённых сил США журнал Star and Stripes обнародовал план переброски истребителей F-16, ныне размещённых на авиабазе «Авиано» в Италии, на территорию Польши.


Фуфло это все, а не "план", и никакое это не "подтверждение". А людям с news.mail.ru надо читать научиться по-английски и работать с первоистосниками.
Во-первых, этот "план" был опубликован не в Stars and Stripes, а в Air and Space Power Journal.
А во-вторых, это всего лишь курсовая, написанная упомянутым господином более года тому назад, когда он учился в Военно-морском колледже:
"...Sage said the paper was written as a project while he was attending the Naval War College more than a year ago...".
Оригинал материала тут:
http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/a...pr09/sage.html

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ...что канадские, американские и британские пилоты также летают вблизи российских границ, однако это не вызывает столь бурную реакцию России...


а канадские действительно летают? не доводилось слышать, разве что в рамках "открытого неба"...
зато в списке нет норвежцев и эстонцев  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> _Российский дипломат сообщил, что канадские, американские и британские пилоты также летают вблизи российских границ, однако это не вызывает столь бурную реакцию России. Присутствовавший в зале представитель канадского министра обороны в ответ на это заметил, что ничего не слышал о подобных полетах._


Об уровне военной осведомленности наших дипломатов я имел возможность убедиться, в частности, на таком примере:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1110077

"Власти Грузии и миссия наблюдения ЕС подписали документ, регламентирующий пребывание грузинских войск в "буферных зонах", прилегающих к Абхазии и Южной Осетии. Тбилиси обещает *не держать в 15 км от границ* каждой из бывших автономий больше батальона солдат и не иметь там тяжелой артиллерии. В Брюсселе *рассчитывают, что Москва возьмет на себя аналогичные обязательства* и сократит количество войск у границ Грузии... Впрочем, Москва не намерена следовать этим призывам. "*Войск в непосредственной близости от границ Абхазии и Южной Осетии с Грузией у нас нет — российские части в этих республиках размещены в глубине их территории*",— заявил "Ъ" высокопоставленный источник в МИД РФ...".

И вот интересно, этот "высокопоставленный дипломат" представляет вообще, где размещены теперь наши войска в тех самых республиках?...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Фуфло это все, а не "план", и никакое это не "подтверждение". А людям с news.mail.ru надо читать научиться по-английски и работать с первоистосниками.
> Во-первых, этот "план" был опубликован не в Stars and Stripes, а в Air and Space Power Journal.
> А во-вторых, это всего лишь курсовая, написанная упомянутым господином более года тому назад, когда он учился в Военно-морском колледже:
> "...Sage said the paper was written as a project while he was attending the Naval War College more than a year ago...".
> Оригинал материала тут:
> http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/a...pr09/sage.html


Понятно... Почитал... В любом случае - ни фига себе планы!!! Если его еще в официальном источнике публикуют... Понятно одно - хотят узнать реакцию России...
У нас вроде даже в училище курсовые с "глобальными планами" переброски МиГ-29 на Кубу или Северный полюс - не пишут и не выдумывают.... А в Амэрике подполковники типа "свои" планы в журналах публикуют... О как!!!!

----------


## AC

> Понятно... Почитал... В любом случае - ни фига себе планы!!! Если его еще в официальном источнике публикуют... Понятно одно - хотят узнать реакцию России...
> У нас вроде даже в училище курсовые с "глобальными планами" переброски МиГ-29 на Кубу или Северный полюс - не пишут и не выдумывают.... А в Амэрике подполковники типа "свои" планы в журналах публикуют... О как!!!!


Ну, в курсовых работах и у нас можно много чего "жареного" встретить... А вот на месте Air & Space Power Journal я бы от публикации такой работы действительно воздержался бы... Тем более, что человек колледж уже закончил и занимает довольно ответственный пост -- "The author is chief of the Joint Studies and Analysis Branch at Headquarters Air Force".  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

> а канадские действительно летают? не доводилось слышать, разве что в рамках "открытого неба"...
> зато в списке нет норвежцев и эстонцев


Летают. А что, есть сомнения?
ПоГуглите относительно участия канадцев в учениях ВВС на Аляске... Это и "Северный "запор"", "Красный флаг"... Там у них не далеко большой полигон по боевому применению есть... Просто это я с лету называю, я тут на форуме постил инфу. Была фотка и канадского Ф-18 рядом с Ту-95 в интернациональном небе недалего от канадской и в частности российской границы....
А что про норвежцев? Парни только и жжужат над нашими посудинами "северян" в нейтральных и тоже вблизи наших границ... Летают - рыбаков шугают российских... Эстонцы... Хе-хе-хе.... Они пока возле Нарвы шуршат...

----------


## Холостяк

> И вот интересно, этот "высокопоставленный дипломат" представляет вообще, где размещены теперь наши войска в тех самых республиках?...


Согласен... Дипломаты те же политики... Что у них - что у нас...
Мало ли взболтнет.. Хе-хе-хе! 
Вояки потом в реале поправят...

Хотя, до ушей канадцев дипломат довел основную мысль - не фиг шуметь и делать скандал из ничегО... Самолетики в интернациональном небе, границу не нарушают - расслабтесь и играйте в свой хоккей.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Летают. А что, есть сомнения?
> ПоГуглите относительно участия канадцев в учениях ВВС на Аляске... Это и "Северный "запор"", "Красный флаг"... Там у них не далеко большой полигон по боевому применению есть... Просто это я с лету называю, я тут на форуме постил инфу.


одно дело учения, другое дело - разведывательные полеты




> Была фотка и канадского Ф-18 рядом с Ту-95 в интернациональном небе недалего от канадской и в частности российской границы....


наверное, все-таки ближе к канадской?  :Smile:  или Ту-95 вылетал на перехват?  :Biggrin: 




> Эстонцы... Хе-хе-хе.... Они пока возле Нарвы шуршат...


если б только у Нарвы. там неподалеку Калиниградская область...

----------


## Холостяк

> одно дело учения, другое дело - разведывательные полеты


Разве это были разведывательные полеты?

----------


## SergM

А и правда - зачем США "перебрасывать к границам России Ф-16"? Что за дурь такая? 
Что кому-то неизвестно состояние нашей армии?
Авиации?
Флота?
Что мы ещё можем угрожать или сопротивляться  кому-то мощней Грузии?  :Biggrin: 
Что новые военные самолёты и танки Российского выпуска уже 15 лет как 100% не попадают в Российскую же Армию, а 100% уходят за рубеж за деньги?
И всё это под бдительным оком и надёжным руководством уже 3х Российских президентов?

Да США точно не нужны никакие  Ф-16 у наших границ: им не с кем тут воевать - не с разваленным же в металлолом 30 летними Миг-29?

У США  всё налажено в отношении нас - Главное Оружие в войне против России - Чубайс - на своём месте! Он бдит! Он реквизирует! Он приватизирует! Он ликвидирует - всё подряд и по очереди - в порядке значимости!  Он выводит всё жирное и ценное за границу! Он не упустит ничего важного.
И т.наз президенты России у него под надёжным контролем и присмотром - не забалуют. Если что - Сорос поможет управиться. Да и члены Ельцинской 7ми-банкирщины(см. фильм ТВ Израиля "Олигархи") - тут как тут - помогут, поддержат, управят. Вот на неделе Миша Фридман - он - Ельцынский создатель 7ми-банкир захаживал в Кремль, эдак запросто, по-хозяйски, приценивался наверное - к залоговой стоимости Кремля. Сейчас самое время - там ещё есть что ему приватизировать-продать. И Грановитую Палату, и особливо - Алмазный Фонд, если коллеги не опередят, тут творческое соревнование...

----------


## Холостяк

> Фуфло это все, а не "план", и никакое это не "подтверждение". А людям с news.mail.ru надо читать научиться по-английски и работать с первоистосниками.
> Во-первых, этот "план" был опубликован не в Stars and Stripes, а в Air and Space Power Journal.
> А во-вторых, это всего лишь курсовая, написанная упомянутым господином более года тому назад, когда он учился в Военно-морском колледже:
> "...Sage said the paper was written as a project while he was attending the Naval War College more than a year ago...".
> Оригинал материала тут:
> http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/a...pr09/sage.html


 

Попрошу взглянуть на "шапку" странички по ссылке. 
Оригинал материала эти парни брали от сюда, поэтому и сослались на аналог нашей "Красной звезды" в Армии США это "Звезды и Полосы"... Как никак официальная газета Министерства Обороны США!!!!
Ссылка:
http://www.stripes.com/article.asp?s...&article=61529

Отчасти парни с news.mail.ru правы, хотя в подробности просто не стали углубляться... Зря Вы их зачмырили..., но уточнили правильно, вот ссылку Вы не оттуда дали.
Хотя якобы год назад это было написано-выдумано, но эту идейку начали двигать сейчас. Дата говорит за себя. Как я думаю - специально прощупать реакцию России... Официальная газетка МО США просто так хрень и бредовые идеи не печатает...
Относительно перевода... Обратили внимание? Идею двинул некто - *Lt. Col. Chris Sage*...Что переводится как - *подполковник Крис Мудрый*... Фамилия прямо за себя говорит!

----------


## AC

Мнение генерала Сурцукова о состоянии, перспективах и потребностях армейской авиации ВВС РФ:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1789856.htm

----------


## AC

> Хотя, до ушей канадцев дипломат довел основную мысль - не фиг шуметь и делать скандал из ничегО... Самолетики в интернациональном небе, границу не нарушают - расслабтесь и играйте в свой хоккей...[/IMG]


А они и не шумят: Канада не предъявляла России никаких официальных претензий по поводу этого полета.
А что до депутатов... Дык и наши депутаты Госдумы много претензий имеют к кому угодно...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Попрошу взглянуть на "шапку" странички по ссылке. 
> Оригинал материала эти парни брали от сюда, поэтому и сослались на аналог нашей "Красной звезды" в Армии США это "Звезды и Полосы"... Как никак официальная газета Министерства Обороны США!!!!
> Ссылка:
> http://www.stripes.com/article.asp?s...&article=61529
> Отчасти парни с news.mail.ru правы, хотя в подробности просто не стали углубляться... Зря Вы их зачмырили..., но уточнили правильно, вот ссылку Вы не оттуда дали.
> Хотя якобы год назад это было написано-выдумано, но эту идейку начали двигать сейчас. Дата говорит за себя. Как я думаю - специально прощупать реакцию России... Официальная газетка МО США просто так хрень и бредовые идеи не печатает...
> Относительно перевода... Обратили внимание? Идею двинул некто - *Lt. Col. Chris Sage*...Что переводится как - *подполковник Крис Мудрый*... Фамилия прямо за себя говорит!


Stars and Stripes это не аналог нашей "Красной Звезды", ибо это не официальный орган МО США. Это НЕЗАВИСИМАЯ газета, издаваемая для американского военного сообщества.
А вот Air and Space Power Journal это как раз официальное издание ВВС США. И на этот журнал, именно как на первоисточник "продвижения идейки", газета справедливо и указала. И "парням" с news.mail.ru тоже неплохо было бы с первоисточниками знакомиться и на них ссылаться...  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Разве это были разведывательные полеты?


не ожидал, что придется Вам объяснять разницу между разведывательными полетами ("чистыми" или замаскироваными под что-либо), патрулированием (в.т.ч. т.н. "боевым") и участием в учениях...

----------


## Холостяк

> не ожидал, что придется Вам объяснять разницу между разведывательными полетами ("чистыми" или замаскироваными под что-либо), патрулированием (в.т.ч. т.н. "боевым") и участием в учениях...


Не ожидал, что Вам докладывают о задачах-маршруте на каждый полет дальников и схемку такую на каждый вылет по факсу присылают...  
Я вот читаю на официальном сайте МО РФ, там пресс служба сообщает, что Дальняя Авиация в составе ХХХ провела учебно-тренировоный полет по маршруту в международном воздушном пространстве... 
Может, кроме Вас, еще и канадцам-американцам втихоря докладывают о реальной цели полета или на схеме пишут "согласовано" ЦРУ США?  

Но не в этом дело... Просто канадцы заверещали не в тему.... О задачах полета никто и не упоминал, кроме Вас... Амеры и то адекватно все восприняли и прокомментировали...
Вот ссылка об истерике некоторых "хоккеистов" из РИА новости:

27 февраля премьер-министр Канады Стивен Харпер выразил обеспокоенность в связи с полетом российского стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160 вблизи канадской воздушной границы.
Примечательно, что воздушный инцидент имел место менее чем за сутки до визита президента США Барака Обамы в Оттаву. *С.Харпер* расценил полет бомбардировщика как агрессивные действия со стороны Москвы, сообщает Рейтер.

«Мы действительно обеспокоены этим. Я уже неоднократно выражал глубокую обеспокоенность нашего правительства, вызванную все более агрессивными действиями России по всему миру и в нашем воздушном пространстве», - сказал канадский премьер.

«Мы будем защищать наше воздушное пространство... мы будем отвечать каждый раз, когда русские совершают посягательство на суверенитет Канады», - предупредил С.Харпер.

Ранее министр обороны Канады *Питер Маккей* утверждал, что развернуться при приближении к воздушной границе Канады российский Ту-160 вынудили два истребителя канадских ВВС. 

В свою очередь, помощник главкома ВВС РФ подполковник *Владимир Дрик*, полет Ту-160 18 февраля был плановым, экипаж действовал исключительно в рамках международных соглашений и правил и не нарушал воздушное пространство Канады. Президент США совершил визит в Оттаву 19 февраля.

Объединенное командование аэрокосмической обороны Северной Америки (НОРАД) сообщило, что самолеты дальней авиации ВВС России, проводившие 18 февраля учения близ Северо-Западных территорий Канады, не нарушали воздушного пространства ни этой страны, ни Соединенных Штатов.

*«Российские самолеты все время оставались в международном воздушном пространстве», - сказано в заявлении НОРАД.*

Согласно приведенной им информации, в учениях принимали участие «два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95», которые приблизились к населенному пункту Туктоюктук «примерно на 190 км». Они были «визуально идентифицированы» двумя канадскими и двумя американскими истребителями, которые были подняты на перехват российских самолетов. 

Канадские истребители С-F-18 взлетели с базы Колд-Лейк в провинции Альберта, американские F-15 - с одной из баз на Аляске, отмечает НОРАД. Как оно сообщает, «все участвовавшие в опознавании (российских бомбардировщиков) самолеты вернулись на базы без каких-либо происшествий». 

/РИА Новости/

----------


## Холостяк

> Stars and Stripes это не аналог нашей "Красной Звезды", ибо это не официальный орган МО США. Это НЕЗАВИСИМАЯ газета, издаваемая для американского военного сообщества.
> А вот Air and Space Power Journal это как раз официальное издание ВВС США. И на этот журнал, именно как на первоисточник "продвижения идейки", газета справедливо и указала. И "парням" с news.mail.ru тоже неплохо было бы с первоисточниками знакомиться и на них ссылаться...


НЕЗАВИСИМАЯ...   

Знаем эту "независимость". Без вопросов....

Но в любом случае..., парней из news.mail.ru зря зачмырили..., они то на свой источник указали, а Вы их сразу.... ... Они и общий смысл статьи накинули тоже правильно, с присущим прессе "скандальчиком'с"... Как говорят "жаренное" приподнесли... РебятО сработали профессионально (как и амеры со своей идейкой), только некоторые то и не въехали....

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати, тут и о норвежцах у наших границ упоминали.. Типа не видровали таких... Так эти парни вон целую толпу пригласили, чтоб из заметили, и не "жужжат"!

*Россия удивлена проведением учений НАТО в водах Норвегии, посвященных сценарию обострения конфликта за доступ к ресурсам – С.Лавров* 

http://www.prime-tass.ru/news/show.a...877415&ct=news

http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/0028531/

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Не ожидал, что Вам докладывают о задачах-маршруте на каждый полет дальников и схемку такую на каждый вылет по факсу присылают...


ФАК'с, к сожалению, сломался... просто стараюсь быть в курсе событий. и наблюдаю за происходящим со стороны РФ.
но Вы так и не рассказали:
"Сообщение от Холостяк  
Была фотка и канадского Ф-18 рядом с Ту-95 в интернациональном небе недалего от канадской и в частности российской границы...."

неужто-таки перехватили на 95-м? ))))))))

могу даже видео прислать, где разнообразные НАТО-вские истребители перехватывают и сопровождают наши машины в разных частях глобуса...
Это-обычная работа, наши летают к ним, они летают к нам. Мой вопрос - именно канадцы в таких полетах у границ СССР/РФ, имхо, замечены не были

----------


## BratPoRazumu

"...Россия удивлена проведением учений НАТО в водах Норвегии..."
СССР почему-то не удивлялся и держал на данном направлении 10-ю ОА ПВО, плюс ВВС КСФ, плюс с юга подпирали ВВСи 6-я ОА...
сейчас от всех 6-й и 10-й ОА ПВО аж два полка - Килп-Явр и "Лодейка"... воистину, "велкам", Ъ!

----------


## AC

> *Россия удивлена проведением учений НАТО в водах Норвегии, посвященных сценарию обострения конфликта за доступ к ресурсам – С.Лавров*


А отечественным официальным документом под названием «Основы государственной политики Российской Федерации в Арктике на период до 2020 года и дальнейшую перспективу» С.Лавров не удивлен?... Он же его читал наверняка...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> ...В любом случае..., парней из news.mail.ru зря зачмырили..., они то на свой источник указали, а Вы их сразу.... ... Они и общий смысл статьи накинули тоже правильно, с присущим прессе "скандальчиком'с"... Как говорят "жаренное" приподнесли... РебятО сработали профессионально (как и амеры со своей идейкой)...


Холостяк, да Вы, оказывается, любитель "жареного" в СМИ!... Вот уж не думал про Вас такое!...  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А отечественным официальным документом под названием «Основы государственной политики Российской Федерации в Арктике на период до 2020 года и дальнейшую перспективу» С.Лавров не удивлен?... Он же его читал наверняка...


А о чем там, вкратце?

----------


## AC

> А о чем там, вкратце?


А можно и не вкратце -- оно все тут:
http://www.scrf.gov.ru/searchhl?url=...25BA%25D0%25B8

Так вот там сначала те самые "ресурсы" в национальных интересах РФ ставятся выше "мира и сотрудничества":

"...4. Основными национальными интересами Российской Федерации в Арктике являются:
а) использование Арктической зоны Российской Федерации в качестве стратегической ресурсной базы Российской Федерации, обеспечивающей решение задач социально-экономического развития страны;
б) сохранение Арктики в качестве зоны мира и сотрудничества;..".

А ниже в качестве первой военной цели предписывается:

"...Создать группировки войск (сил) общего назначения Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации, других войск, воинских формирований и органов (в первую очередь пограничных органов) в Арктической зоне Российской Федерации, способных обеспечить военную безопасность в различных условиях военно-политической обстановки...".

Так чего ж тов. Лавров так удивляется ИХ военным учениям по поводу ресурсов?...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> А о чем там, вкратце?


Кстати, чтобы вернуть ветку к топичной теме  :Smile: , можно отметить, что ВВС РФ во всем этом уже участвуют -- вот таким вот образом:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=60584
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> А отечественным официальным документом под названием «Основы государственной политики Российской Федерации в Арктике на период до 2020 года и дальнейшую перспективу» С.Лавров не удивлен?... Он же его читал наверняка...


Да... Почитал....


Ах! "Основы государственной политики РФ...." это вроде не военная доктрина Министрерства Обороны России... 

Что-то не видно выдвижения войск или планов на масштабные маневры, базы (как вот по ссылке канадцы планируют).

Так при чем тут военная организация НАТО???

Типа на план миролюбивой политики России в Арктике на бумаге, тут же в Арктику и поближе к границам России уже двинули войска НАТО!?

У амеров планов поболе будет, амбиции всяко круче! Почитайте на ветке "Красного Флага" официальный план ВВС США.. Они уже лапу на киберпространство наложили и считают это место зоной своих интересов. Но Россия же не нагоняет на ихний каждый план кучу войск...

*Разницу чувствуете?* 

Поэтому то Лавров и удивлен, как и остальные... 

*Канада стремится усилить свое военное присутствие в Арктике*
http://www.arms-expo.ru/site.xp/0550...056050055.html

----------


## AC

> Да... Почитал...
> Ах! "Основы государственной политики РФ...." это вроде не военная доктрина Министрерства Обороны России...


Это круче... А вообще у министерства обороны своих доктрин нет. И военная доктрина, и арктическая -- это доктрины государства.




> Что-то не видно выдвижения войск или планов на масштабные маневры, базы (как вот по ссылке канадцы планируют).


Хорошо, будем надеяться, что наша группировка войск будет жить на Севере без маневров...  :Smile: 




> Так при чем тут военная организация НАТО???


Если у государств есть военные цели в политике в Аркитике, то вполне логично появление там военной организации...




> Типа на план миролюбивой политики России в Арктике на бумаге, тут же в Арктику и поближе к границам России уже двинули войска НАТО!?


Политика у всех сначала "ресурсная", а потом уже "миролюбивая" -- там же написано... :Smile: 




> У амеров планов поболе будет, амбиции всяко круче! Почитайте на ветке "Красного Флага" официальный план ВВС США.. Они уже лапу на киберпространство наложили и считают это место зоной своих интересов. Но Россия же не нагоняет на ихний каждый план кучу войск...


Куда? В киберпространство?  :Smile: 




> Поэтому то Лавров и удивлен, как и остальные...


"Остальные" это кто? Вроде больше никто не удивлен...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Кстати, чтобы вернуть ветку к топичной теме , можно отметить, что ВВС РФ во всем этом уже участвуют -- вот таким вот образом:
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=60584


Кстати ВВС Украины при этом задействованы в обеспечении аналогичной норвежской базы:
http://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/5425/36/

----------


## Холостяк

*Президент России к полетам всегда готов*

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=268670&m=1

----------


## Pilot



----------


## Pilot

Планируется встреча с грузинской стороной для выяснения судьбы российского офицера-летчика - Генштаб



Москва. 30 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Генеральный штаб Вооруженных сил намерен до конца установить судьбу пропавшего без вести в ходе грузино- осетинского конфликта командира бомбардировщика Ту-22МЗ подполковника Александра Ковенцова, сообщил замначальника Генштаба ВС РФ генерал- полковник Анатолий Ноговицын.

"В настоящее время грузинская сторона согласилась на встречу с нашими медиками для выяснения судьбы подполковника Ковенцова. Решение министр обороны принял, и такая встреча, я надеюсь, в ближайшее время состоится", - сказал А.Ноговицын в субботу в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы".

По его словам, переданные ранее через посредничество Международного Красного Креста (МКК) грузинской стороной ДНК-коды семи фрагментов неизвестных погибших в ходе грузино-абхазского конфликта оказались недостаточными для идентификации конкретного человека, в частности А.Ковенцова.

По его словам, Россия будет добиваться, чтобы представители Грузии выдали останки погибших, которые будут исследованы в лаборатории российского военного госпиталя.

Отвечая на вопрос журналистов, почему в ходе грузино-осетинского конфликта применялись самолеты Дальней авиации, А.Ноговицын ответил, что Ту-22МЗ выполнял воздушную разведку и попал под прицел украинского зенитного ракетного комплекса "Бук".

По официальным данным Минобороны, в ходе операции по принуждению Грузии к миру в августе 2008 году пропали без вести трое военнослужащих: подполковник А.Ковенцов и двое контрактников. В ходе этого военного конфликта, по данным Минобороны, погибли 64 российских военнослужащих и 283 были ранены

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Пишут, что сокращают то как раз Кречевицы:
> http://sz.aif.ru/society/article/3067


значит, и их тоже...
такими темпами МО скоро придется для перевозок обращаться в частные авиакомпании

----------


## [RUS] MK

> значит, и их тоже...
> такими темпами МО скоро придется для перевозок обращаться в частные авиакомпании


Волга-Днепр имеет, если не ошибаюсь, Русланов больше, чем ВВС.  :Smile: 

*Виктор Христенко: Россия "поставит на крыло" истребитель пятого поколения в этом году*

Россия "поставит на крыло" истребитель пятого поколения в этом году. Об этом сообщил министр промышленности и торговли РФ Виктор Христенко в интервью журналу "Итоги".

"В этом же году мы "поставим на крыло" истребитель пятого поколения, как бы ни было трудно. Конечно, есть искушение отложить - тяжело, денег не хватает, но если мы поддадимся слабости, то результаты будут катастрофическими. Эти проекты потом уже никому не будут нужны. Это же рынок",- заявил г-н Христенко.
Источник: AVIA.RU, 23.03.2009

От оно как! Что вы говорите? ВВС РФ? Какие ВВС РФ? Рынок же, епть! Подходи, налетай!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SergM

Шикарно.
А не послать ли нам гр-на Христенко на дальнейшее повышение квалификации в Международный Валютный Фонд? 
Или наоборот - читать лекции в Академию Генштакба (пока её вообще не превратили в военно-финансовую Академию Гештаба - "Рынок Всему Голова" " вице-премьер Правительства РФ, гр-н РФ, Христенко, 2009г.) ?

----------


## AC

> Волга-Днепр имеет, если не ошибаюсь, Русланов больше, чем ВВС.


1) Если считать по бортам, то у ВВС "Русланов" больше. Если считать по ЛЕТАЮЩИМ бортам, то конечно их больше у "Волги-Днепра"...  :Smile: 
2) На западе коммерческие борты военные фрахтуют для своих перевозок с незапамятных времен, и ВВС СССР их тоже для этого фрахтовали у МГА -- так что чего-то чрезвычайного в этом тоже нет, в принципе...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 1) Если считать по бортам, то у ВВС "Русланов" больше. Если считать по ЛЕТАЮЩИМ бортам, то конечно их больше у "Волги-Днепра"... 
> 2) На западе коммерческие борты военные фрахтуют для своих перевозок с незапамятных времен, и ВВС СССР их тоже для этого фрахтовали у МГА -- так что чего-то чрезвычайного в этом тоже нет, в принципе...


1) Да-да, летающих.
2) Ну... Объемы перевозок не сравнить, да и одно дело, когда просто в дополнение, а другое, когда от безысходности.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Россия "поставит на крыло" истребитель пятого поколения в этом году. Об этом сообщил министр промышленности и торговли РФ Виктор Христенко в интервью журналу "Итоги".


Мне интересно, что он имеет в виду, когда говорит "поставит на крыло"? По-моему, более уместно более точное выражение "поднимет в воздух".




> Конечно, есть искушение отложить - тяжело,


Естественно, на этом пути ни у кого не было легкой жизни.



> денег не хватает,


Старая песня. Мы её уже лет 20, как слушаем.  Интересно, что на поддержку АвтоВаза деньги, как ни странно, есть: 2 млрд $, не считая других поблажек.



> но если мы поддадимся слабости, то результаты будут катастрофическими.


Я не знаю, что имеется в виду под "слабостью", но результаты деятельности правительства в области авиации и так очень сильно подходят именно под это определение



> Эти проекты потом уже никому не будут нужны.


Так мы этот "проект", значит, затеяли для того, чтобы его кому-нибудь впарить? Только для этого?



> Это же рынок",- заявил г-н Христенко.


Рыночный ты наш! Ну, просто самый рыночный рыночник!

----------


## Pilot

http://pilot.strizhi.info/2009/04/03/6476
ответы Погосяна на показе в Кубинке

----------


## SergM

А вот ответ "самому" Погосяну - про всё: коллеги по отрасли с сайта авиапорт.ру выложили:
http://www.duel.ru/200913/?13_5_1

----------


## FLOGGER

Этот "ответ"  - уже даже не второй, а третьей свежести. Уже обсасывали этот "ответ" на разных форумах, и здесь, на Эйрфорсе, тоже.

----------


## Холостяк

> А вот ответ "самому" Погосяну - про всё: коллеги по отрасли с сайта авиапорт.ру выложили:
> http://www.duel.ru/200913/?13_5_1


Серьезный ответ... Острый... Его бы наши руководители почитали...

----------


## Холостяк

_Прямо везде трубят об этом! Трубили бы о том, что выпустили первую сотню этих машин, а то млин - "приступили"... Вот к Су-34 "приступают четвертый год..._  



*Вертолет Ка-52 — потомок легендарной «Черной акулы», вертолета Ка-50. В приморском городе Арсеньеве приступили к серийному производству новой винтокрылой машины.*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2485039/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Серьезный ответ... Острый... Его бы наши руководители почитали...


Там столько ляпов, что вообще возникает сомнение-конструктор ли это писал...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Высотник

> А вот ответ "самому" Погосяну - про всё: коллеги по отрасли с сайта авиапорт.ру выложили:
> http://www.duel.ru/200913/?13_5_1


здорово, газета, Дуэль оказывается тоже занимается злобным плагиатом. даже подписано другим именем, не то что ссылку дать...

этот "ответ" был опубликован в газете Завтра, 17.09.2008
http://zavtra.ru/cgi//veil//data/zavtra/08/774/22.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Там столько ляпов, что вообще возникает сомнение-конструктор ли это писал...


В принципе тут можно мимо ушей пропустить о профпригодности чела.
Произведение написано с использованием художественных образов и все такое... Есть перегибы..., свалено все до кучи...

Касаемо Погосяна, тот красиво все говорит и "пишет словом"...

Общая картина - удручает это однозначно... Состоянице нашего Авиапрома как и ВВС - попахивает уже трупом....
Как не обидно и не горько...

----------


## Холостяк

*Армия получит в 5 раз больше самолетов*

Замминистра обороны Владимир Поповкин вчера объявил о том, чем будут вооружать российские войска в 2009 году

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2504018/

_Если в прошлом году в армию поступило около десятка новых самолетов, то в этом будет почти 50. Почти в 3 раза больше появится и новых вертолетов (31)._

_Поповкин подтвердил, что в армию поступят и купленные в Израиле беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА). Но приобретаются они «не для войны, а для отработки принципов применения». Наши инженеры хотят разобраться с этой хваленой техникой и сделать лучше. Российские БПЛА пока отстают от зарубежных аналогов. Но сенсации тут, увы, нет: мы уже давно импортируем еще и авионику для наших истребителей. И это очень тревожный звоночек для нашей оборонки._

----------


## Холостяк

Из "Комсомольской правды"
*Российские оборонщики! Активнее вооружайте иностранные армии!* 

Россия продала оружия в 2008 году на 6,7 млрд долларов – анонсированный рекорд взять не удалось 

Российский экспорт военной продукции в 2008 году составил 6,725 млрд долларов, сообщил в интервью "Российской газете" генеральный директор "Рособоронэкспорта" Анатолий Исайкин. Экспортный объем заказов увеличен до 27 млрд долларов. 

Глава "Рособоронэкспорта" рассказал, что Китай последние полтора десятка лет был одним из крупнейших покупателей, приобретая до половины всего российского военного экспорта, на суммы до 2,7 млрд долларов в год. Всего же с 2001 года объем сотрудничества с КНР в военной области составил 16 млрд долларов. 

По словам Исайкина, в 2008 году 56% российского экспорта вооружения составляли самолеты. На втором - техника ПВО, 17%. "Это и понятно: сегодня война приходит с неба, и если не защитить страну, ее важнейшие промышленные и военные объекты от нападения авиации или крылатых ракет, то все остальное уже не потребуется", - пояснил он. 
(ДАННЫЙ ВЫВОД ГОСПОДИНА ИСАЙКИНА РОССИЙСКОЙ БОЕВОЙ АВИАЦИИ НЕ КАСАЕТСЯ - ВБ). 
Затем - вооружение для сухопутных войск - 15%, техника ВМФ - 9%. И прочее – 3%. 

В прошлом году, рассказал гендиректор "Рособоронэкспорта", Россия начала активно осваивать рынки Латинской Америки. Были подписаны контракты с Венесуэлой, Мексикой, Перу, Колумбией, Бразилией. Есть хорошие предпосылки для экспорта оружия в Боливию, Уругвай, Эквадор. Продолжаем работать и с Юго-Восточной Азией - Вьетнамом, Индонезией, Малайзией, а также со странами Ближнего и Среднего Востока. В Северной Африке приличный объем заказов выполняется для Алжира. Ранее до 80% сделок приходилась на Индию и Китай. 

Отметим, что в середине прошлого года в Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству РФ прогнозировали, что поставки российского оружия и боевой техники на экспорт в 2008 году будут рекордными и превысят 8 млрд долларов (то было популисткое заявление для Медведева-Путина). 

В 2007 году Россия смогла продать оружия на 7,4 млрд долларов. Наибольший объем поставок также приходился на авиацию. 

ВЫВОД: российское оружие теряет авторитет на мировом рынке. Потеря 1,3 млрд. долларов - очень серьезный звонок. И более того: Россия все больше начинает импортировать оружие, чего не было со времен падения СССР. Только в США мы закупили оружия, техники, узлов и проч. на 40 млн. долларов. После нас - Грузия - 27 млн.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Из "Комсомольской правды"
> *Российские оборонщики! Активнее вооружайте иностранные армии!*


Дааа, комсучка снова жжот. Причем тут оборонщики? Государство у них в ногах валяется, умоляют строить сотни самолетов/кораблей/танков... , деньгами их обсыпают, а они гады все иностранные армии вооружают, а на наши мольбы даже и не смотрят!.. Вот сволочи, а?!  :Biggrin: 

Им надо было статью озаглавить "Слесарь Сидоров с оборонного завода №12345! Продолжай вооружать иностранные армии!"

----------


## Pilot

Авиабаза Кубинка будет продана, а "Стрижи" улетят в Липецк - источник в Минобороны РФ



Москва. 17 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Авиабаза Военно-воздушных сил РФ Кубинка (Подмосковье) будет расформирована, а принадлежащее ей имущество, как ожидается, выставлено на продажу, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в пятницу источник в российском военном ведомстве.

"Пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи", которые дислоцируются на Кубинке уже переподчинены 4-му центру подготовки и переучиванию летного состава (Липецк). Летчики этих элитных пилотажных групп на истребителях, соответственно, Су-27 и МиГ-29 после участия в международном авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2009 и воздушной части парада Победы перебазируются в Липецк", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, до конца года 16-я воздушная армия, в состав которой входят авиабаза Кубинка и пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи", будет расформирована, а ее подразделения войдут в состав объединения ВВС и ПВО Ленинградской области.

"Интерфаксу-АВН" пока не удалось получить официальный комментарий Минобороны на это сообщение.

Пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" были созданы в начале с 90-х годов прошлого столетия. Они участвовали практически во всех воздушных парадах в России и неоднократно принимали участие в воздушных шоу за рубежом, в частности в Англии, Франции, Китае.

Самолеты Су-27 из пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" имеют максимальную взлетную массу 30 тыс. 500 кг, максимальную скорость 2125 км/час, практический потолок 18500 метров, дальность 3000 км.

Самолеты МИГ-29 из пилотажной группы "Стрижи" имеют максимальную взлетную массу 18 тыс. 100 кг, максимальную скорость полета 2450 км/час, практический потолок 18 тыс. метров, дальность 1500 км.

При выполнении фигур высшего пилотажа в пилотажном порядке "Пирамида" расстояние между самолетами в строю составляет: интервал 1 метр, дистанция - 3 метра.

Полеты осуществляются в диапазоне скоростей от 300 км/час до 750 км/час.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Авиабаза Кубинка будет продана, а "Стрижи" улетят в Липецк - источник в Минобороны РФ


Наше поколение увидит закат ВВС РФ...  :Frown:  Такими-то темпами.

----------


## Холостяк

Я сегодня после обеда по радио услышал анонс, что Кубинка расформирована... Уже все СМИ сообщают...

----------


## Pilot

Народ, Кубинка - это не только ЦПАТ. Там еще Открытое небо, ОСАП, разведка, командование 16 ВА.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Москва. 17 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Авиабаза Военно-воздушных сил РФ Кубинка (Подмосковье) будет расформирована, а принадлежащее ей имущество, как ожидается, выставлено на продажу .


Предлагаю продать еще здание Генштаба, тем более там сделан свежайший ремонт за 10 млрд. руб. Самих переселить  в Мухосранск. А на вырученные от продажи здания деньги довести до конца т.н. "реформу" в армии, одев всех в форму, разработанную Юдашкиным. Там, как сказали по телеку, пальтишко г-на офицера стоит 12000р., а галстук на его шее-600 р. Думаю, на такую реформу денег хватит.
А, если всерьез, то мне интересно, сколько же отбашляли и кому (хотя догадываюсь, кому), чтобы убедить разогнать военный аэродром (и все сопутутвующее этому)и сделать там частный!?

----------


## AC

*О как!*  :Smile: 
"...Украина и Россия провели двустороннюю командно-штабную тренировку органов управления дежурных сил ПВО воздушных сил вооруженных сил Украины и ВВС вооруженных сил РФ.
Как сообщил пресс-секретарь начальника генерального штаба вооруженных сил Украины Сергей Кузьмин, целью КШТ было совершенствование взаимодействия между дежурными силами ПВО двух стран при выполнении заданий боевого дежурства.
С украинской стороны на тренировке были задействованы семь боевых самолетов: пять многофункциональных истребителей Су-27, бомбардировщик Су-24М и истребитель Миг-29. От России в мероприятии были задействованы три самолета: два Су-27 и один Миг-29.
В рамках тренировки украинские и российские военные обменялись информацией о воздушной обстановке, отработали действия по взаимопомощи воздушным судам при возникновении форс-мажорных обстоятельств.
Также военные летчики осуществили взаимный контрольный облет дежурных подразделений зенитных ракетных войск, которые находятся на боевом дежурстве". УНИАН
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1354444.shtml

*Ну, наш МиГ-29, допустим, традиционно курский, а Су-27 интересно чьи с нашей стороны участвовали?*

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Авиабаза Кубинка будет продана, а "Стрижи" улетят в Липецк - источник в Минобороны РФ.


ну вот, а мне не верили...
Лучшие споттерские места на 9 мая

----------


## AC

*Попытка побороться*
В пятницу, 24 апреля, в 12:30 в пресс-центре "АиФ" (ул. Мясницкая, д.42, ст. м."Тургеневская", "Чистые пруды", "Сретенский бульвар") состоится пресс-конференция на тему: «СИТУАЦИЯ С ВОЕННЫМ АЭРОДРОМОМ «КУБИНКА» - ПОСЛЕДНИМ ВОЕННЫМ АЭРОДРОМОМ НА ЗАПАДЕ РОССИИ. ЧТО СТОИТ ЗА СООБЩЕНИЯМИ О ПРОДАЖЕ ВОЕННОГО АЭРОДРОМА «КУБИНКА» КИПРСКОЙ КОМПАНИИ? 
КАКОВО БУДУЩЕЕ ПИЛОТАЖНЫХ ГРУПП «СТРИЖИ» И «РУССКИЕ ВИТЯЗИ» - ЕДИНСТВЕННЫХ В МИРЕ ПИЛОТАЖНЫХ ГРУПП, ЛЕТАЮЩИХ НА БОЕВЫХ САМОЛЕТАХ И ЛЕГЕНДАРНОГО КУБИНСКОГО АЭРОКЛУБА».
В пресс-конференции примут участие:
ГОРНОВ Александр Александрович *– председатель ДОСАВ, Заслуженный военный летчик, кавалер ордена «За службу Родине»;
ГАРНАЕВ Александр Юрьевич *– Герой РФ, заслуженный военный летчик, летчик-испытатель;
СЛУЦКАЯ Ирина – курсант Кубинского аэроклуба РОСТО (ДОСААФ);
КОРНЕЕВ Сергей Александрович - заместитель начальника Кубинского АТСК РОСТО;
ДЯТЕЛ Николай Михайлович – Заслуженный военный летчик, командир группы «Стрижи».
Аккредитация по тел.: (495) 625-21-48, 623-94-32

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ПИЛОТАЖНЫХ ГРУПП «СТРИЖИ» И «РУССКИЕ ВИТЯЗИ» - ЕДИНСТВЕННЫХ В МИРЕ ПИЛОТАЖНЫХ ГРУПП, ЛЕТАЮЩИХ НА БОЕВЫХ САМОЛЕТАХ ...


ну сколько можно... на чем тогда летают те же Blue Angels и Thuderbirds? на воздушных змеях?  :Wink:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ну сколько можно... на чем тогда летают те же Blue Angels и Thuderbirds? на воздушных змеях?


Это новый штамп, заменяющий выражение "не имеет аналогов".  :Rolleyes:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Это новый штамп, заменяющий выражение "не имеет аналогов".


ага, четверка на встречно-пересекающихся курсах - крестом - на ПМВ проходит... это Thunderbirds. хотя там в ролике явно тренировка, но с чуть большими расстояниями делают и на показухах. у нас - пара

ссылу на ролик не найду, но скачаный могу выложить на "рапиде"

вот ссылка - http://rapidshare.com/files/22514060...birds.avi.html
пролет четверки на 1:09

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Ну, наш МиГ-29, допустим, традиционно курский, а Су-27 интересно чьи с нашей стороны участвовали?[/B]


варианты (где их есть) - в Крымске (562-й ИАП, то есть 3-й ГИАП), Саваслейке (54-й ГИАП), Липецке (раньше были, сейчас не знаю, в 91-м полку), "Лодейке" (177-й), Кубинке и т.д.

----------


## AC

> варианты (где их есть) - в Крымске (562-й ИАП, то есть 3-й ГИАП), Саваслейке (54-й ГИАП), Липецке (раньше были, сейчас не знаю, в 91-м полку), "Лодейке" (177-й), Кубинке и т.д.


Там кое-что прояснилось дополнительно:
"...Учения проходили в небе двух государств — над Харьковской и Полтавской областями Украины и Ростовской областью России...".

Целиком тут:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1159489

Поскольку все над Ростовской обл. (4 А ВВС и ПВО), то Су-27, скорее всего, крымские, а МиГ-29 соответственно не курские, а из Зернограда или Миллерово...  :Smile:

----------


## SergM

Нет, зачем в Юдашкина-то переодевать в такой ситуации. В такой ситуации раньше в СССР переодевали не в Юдашкина, а в телогрейки и кирзовые сапоги. Правда тогда потом очень быстро настал 1941 год. Тогда вдруг тов. Сталин вспомнил и про А.Невского, и даже А.В.Суворова припомнил. А-то понимаешь - Гитлер-то отказался с тов. Сталиным переговоры-то вести - как с представителем неполноценного, не-арийского народа.

----------


## alexvolf

> Нет, зачем в Юдашкина-то переодевать в такой ситуации. В такой ситуации раньше в СССР переодевали не в Юдашкина, а в телогрейки и кирзовые сапоги. Правда тогда потом очень быстро настал 1941 год. Тогда вдруг тов. Сталин вспомнил и про А.Невского, и даже А.В.Суворова припомнил. А-то понимаешь - Гитлер-то отказался с тов. Сталиным переговоры-то вести - как с представителем неполноценного, не-арийского народа.


Уважаемый Серж
Что-то у Вас как у того классика-кони,люди,все в дыму и ничего не видно.Причем  здесь телогрейки,Юдашкин,Гитлер, переговоры и воспоминания Сталина...
То что служивый люд должен нормально быть одет,обут и досыта накормлен-это святая обязанность любого государства.В некоторых странах бойца давно превратили в мешочника-

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Нет, зачем в Юдашкина-то переодевать в такой ситуации. В такой ситуации раньше в СССР переодевали не в Юдашкина, а в телогрейки и кирзовые сапоги. Правда тогда потом очень быстро настал 1941 год. Тогда вдруг тов. Сталин вспомнил и про А.Невского, и даже А.В.Суворова припомнил. А-то понимаешь - Гитлер-то отказался с тов. Сталиным переговоры-то вести - как с представителем неполноценного, не-арийского народа.


Извиняюсь, но Вы своим постом удивили меня настолько, что не могу удержаться от нескольких вопросов:
1) "В каком полку служили, поручик?" (с)почти Ильф и Петров
2) Вам сколько лет?

з.ы. заодно, полагаю, Вам не помешает ознакомиться с формой РККА - в и-нете можно отыскать и руководящие документы, и картинки

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Серж
> Что-то у Вас как у того классика-кони,люди,все в дыму и ничего не видно.Причем здесь телогрейки,Юдашкин,Гитлер, переговоры и воспоминания Сталина............


.....



> Извиняюсь, но Вы своим постом удивили меня настолько, что не могу удержаться от нескольких вопросов:
> ..........


 
Человек написал свой пост на эмоциях... По большому счету понятно что имелось в виду... Состояние сейчас Авиации - как в первые дни войны 1941 года, а нас еще блин от Юдашкина наряжают...

----------


## Холостяк

*НАТО будет информировать Россию об угрозах*

Командный центр НАТО, который появится в Польше, будет «передавать России информацию о потенциальных угрозах в воздушном пространстве».

Об этом сообщил сегодня журанлистам министр национальной обороны Польши. 

По его словам, подобный центр станет важным элементом сотрудничества Варшавы с восточными соседями. 

Предполагается, что данные будут собираться вдоль восточной границы альянса радарными станциями в Норвегии, Польше и Турции, а затем передаваться в Россию.

----------


## Mefody

В Липецком авиацентре откроется ангар для обслуживания самолетов нового поколения

Ангар, предназначенный для технического обслуживания самолётов поколения 4+, в частности Су-34, а в перспективе и самолётов 5 поколения, будет сдан в эксплуатацию 24 апреля в Липецком авиацентре. Как сообщил агентству «Липецк-Инфоцентр» помощник начальника авиацентра Владимир Кахленко, ангар сооружен на средства благотворительного «Фонда святителя Николая Чудотворца». 

«Это каркасное утеплённое сооружение арочного типа с бетонным полом, где в условиях постоянной температуры и влажности могут проводиться технические работы любой сложности, такие, как замена авиадвигателя, а также проверка работоспособности всех самолётных систем при подключенном электрогидропитании. Наш аэродром - пока единственный во фронтовой авиации ВВС, который располагает таким сооружением», - рассказал собеседник агентства. 


В церемонии открытия ангара примут участие представители областных и городских властей, руководители благотворительного фонда; священнослужители Липецкой и Елецкой епархии освятят новостройку. 

http://gorod48.ru/association/news-16449.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *НАТО будет информировать Россию об угрозах*
> 
> Командный центр НАТО, который появится в Польше, будет «передавать России информацию о потенциальных угрозах в воздушном пространстве».


"Передаем: готовьтесь, мы летим..." Так чтоли?

----------


## alexvolf

> *НАТО будет информировать Россию об угрозах*
> 
> 
> Предполагается, что данные будут собираться вдоль восточной границы альянса радарными станциями в Норвегии, Польше и Турции, а затем передаваться в Россию.


 Уважаемый Холостяк
 Заявление министра Польши просто сногшибаемое.И продолжить заявление можно было-бы так-"...затем передаваться в Россию,для принятия дальнейшего решения...". Вообще заявление наводит на мысль- министр случайно не злоупотребляет? 
Холостяк,Вас  не затруднит сообщить сообщить источник этого анекдота (1 апреля вроде прошло)
С уважением

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк
> Заявление министра Польши просто сногшибаемое.И продолжить заявление можно было-бы так-"...затем передаваться в Россию,для принятия дальнейшего решения...". Вообще заявление наводит на мысль- министр случайно не злоупотребляет? 
> Холостяк,Вас не затруднит сообщить сообщить источник этого анекдота (1 апреля вроде прошло)
> С уважением


Я и сам расхохотался....   
Вот источник:
http://news.mail.ru/politics/2538488

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я и сам расхохотался.
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/2538488


Если это смешно, то вот это:



> В церемонии открытия ангара примут участие представители областных и городских властей, руководители благотворительного фонда; священнослужители Липецкой и Елецкой епархии освятят новостройку.


 скорее грустно. Представьте себе страну, где постройка *ангара!* -это целое событие, на которое съезжаются все халявщики, в т.ч. и попы, без которых сейчас, похоже, никуда.

----------


## Snake

> Если это смешно, то вот это:
>  скорее грустно. Представьте себе страну, где постройка *ангара!* -это целое событие, на которое съезжаются все халявщики, в т.ч. и попы, без которых сейчас, похоже, никуда.


Они приехали потому что:



> ангар сооружен на средства благотворительного «Фонда святителя Николая Чудотворца»

----------


## Холостяк

> Если это смешно, то вот это:
> скорее грустно. Представьте себе страну, где постройка *ангара!* -это целое событие, на которое съезжаются все халявщики, в т.ч. и попы, без которых сейчас, похоже, никуда.


 
Сейчас, куда выделяют денежку, в документах есть прекрасные слова - "по рыночным ценам"... Тут можно ведро саляры купить по цене ведра Хенесси... И это - официально! Так вот, где такая фигня есть - там реальные откаты и "живые" денежки... У нас чиновники-халявщики "живые" денежки за версту чуют! Благотворители просто отмывают монетку и своей благотворительностью уходят от налогов. Просто если б реально с теневых денег строили ангары, то их выстроили на каждом военном аэродроме и под каждый самолет. А так - пжалуйста, зато один, но официальный...

----------


## alexvolf

> Они приехали потому что:


 Эта благотворительность своей шедростью поражает.На один ангар ,на один приют, скоро на один бардель (фр. крайний дом) еле- еле нашкубут.Третьяковы,Мамонт  овы извелись...Измельчал купец-НЭПман. Яйцо Фаберже одно купил (ранее ими же за границу вывезеное) - так полгода в газетах на руках подбрасывали- шедрость неземная на халявно "заработанные" деньги...

----------


## Холостяк

*Су-35 подвела тормозная система*

http://news.mail.ru/incident/2544874/

КОМСОМОЛЬСК-НА-АМУРЕ, 27 апреля. Причиной крушения новейшего истребителя Су-35 в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, по предварительным данным, стал отказ тормозной системы.

----------


## Pilot

Подмосковный аэродром "Кубинка" останется в ведении Военно- воздушных сил России - главком ВВС



МОСКВА, 27 апреля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Подмосковный аэродром "Кубинка" останется в ведении ВВС РФ. Об этом заявил сегодня журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

"Аэродром "Кубинка" останется в ведении ВВС, - уточнил главком. - Центр показа авиационной техники им.Кожедуба остается на своем постоянном месте дислокации, а пилотажные группы, входящие в состав Центра, продолжают выполнение задач по предназначению".

"Проводимые мероприятия по переводу Вооруженных Сил РФ на новый облик не изменят определенный планами боевой подготовки ритм полетов и тренировок летчиков авиационных пилотажных групп "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи", - подчеркнул главком. Тем самым он опроверг сообщения некоторых СМИ, утверждавших, что в процессе перевода Вооруженных Сил РФ к новому облику аэродром "Кубинка" будет якобы продан одной из коммерческих структур.

----------


## Pilot

Аэродром "Кубинка" останется в составе Военно-воздушных сил России - главком ВВС (расширенная версия)



Москва. 27 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Центр показа авиационной техники, распложенный на аэродроме "Кубинка", не планируется передавать из состава ВВС России, заявил журналистам главком ВВС РФ генерал- полковник Александр Зелин.

"Аэродром "Кубинка" остается в ведении Военно-воздушных сил", - заявил А.Зелин, комментируя сообщения СМИ о том, что авиабаза "Кубинка" будет выставлена на торги.

Главком также сообщил, что Центр показа авиационной техники ВВС РФ им.Кожедуба, который находится в Кубинке, "остается на своем постоянном месте дислокации".

"А пилотажные группы, входящие в состав Центра, продолжают выполнение задач по предназначению", - сказал А.Зелин.

По его словам, мероприятия по переводу Вооруженных сил РФ на новый облик "не изменят определенный планами боевой подготовки ритм полетов и тренировок летчиков авиационных пилотажных групп "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи".

Ранее ряд СМИ сообщили, что в Минобороны РФ есть планы по перебазированию пилотажных групп "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" из Кубинки в Липецк. При этом саму авиабазу "Кубинка" планируется продать коммерческим структурам.

Кроме того, сообщалось, что до конца года 16-я воздушная армия, в состав которой входят авиабаза "Кубинка" и пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи", будет расформирована, а ее подразделения войдут в состав объединения ВВС и ПВО Ленинградской области.

Пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" были созданы в начале с 90-х годов прошлого столетия. Они участвовали практически во всех воздушных парадах в России и неоднократно принимали участие в воздушных шоу за рубежом, в частности в Англии, Франции, Китае.

Самолеты Су-27 из пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" имеют максимальную взлетную массу 30 тыс. 500 кг, максимальную скорость 2125 км/час, практический потолок 18,5 тыс. метров, дальность 3000 км.

Самолеты МиГ-29 из пилотажной группы "Стрижи" имеют максимальную взлетную массу 18 тыс. 100 кг, максимальную скорость полета 2450 км/час, практический потолок 18 тыс. метров, дальность 1500 км.

При выполнении фигур высшего пилотажа в пилотажном порядке "Пирамида" расстояние между самолетами в строю составляет: интервал 1 метр, дистанция - 3 метра.

Полеты осуществляются в диапазоне скоростей от 300 км/час до 750 км/час.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Подмосковный аэродром "Кубинка" останется в ведении Военно- воздушных сил России - главком ВВС...


Дай Бог...
вот только не верю ни разу ни Зелину, ни ВГК... когда Путин из телеящика уверено говорил о "возрождении армии" авиаполки резались с темпом, не уступающим 91-93-му годам...

----------


## Холостяк

Ой ли!? Что-то и порадоваться охота, но не верится в сказанное....

----------


## Холостяк

> Подмосковный аэродром "Кубинка" останется в ведении Военно- воздушных сил России - главком ВВС


Вопрос о том, будет ли одновременно функционировать в Кубинке прикупленный Керимовым частый аэродром, Главком ВВС не счел нужным комментировать. Чтоб не злить Сердюкова и не выйти добровольно за рамки "облика"...

----------


## AC

Воронежское инженерное училище укомплектовывают наземными учебными пособиями по полной программе. В качестве такового туда отправили только что списанный рязанский Ту-95МС "Тамбов" -- борт №23 красный и Су-27 №51 синий (бывш. липецкий?):
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/army/0030122/

----------


## AC

*Полный план реформирования и текущего состояния ВВС России -- наличие техники на 01.01.2009, штатная потребность на 01.01.2010, перемещения, преобразования полков в авиабазы:*
http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p...1.0;attach=280
Отседа:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1809782.htm

----------


## Высотник

> *Полный план реформирования и текущего состояния ВВС России -- наличие техники на 01.01.2009, штатная потребность на 01.01.2010, перемещения, преобразования полков в авиабазы:*
> http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p...1.0;attach=280
> Отседа:
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1809782.htm


это, кстати всё тот же товарищ ccc, который выкладывал штаты новых бригад etc.

вот ветка где это было выложено:
http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.php/topic,381.0.html

а вот ещё ветка, про ПВО нового облика, там ещё один интересный файлик:
http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.php/topic,382.0.html

----------


## AC

> это, кстати всё тот же товарищ ccc, который выкладывал штаты новых бригад etc.
> 
> вот ветка где это было выложено:
> http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.php/topic,381.0.html
> 
> а вот ещё ветка, про ПВО нового облика, там ещё один интересный файлик:
> http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.php/topic,382.0.html


Спасибо огромное!!!...  :Eek:   :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Полный план реформирования и текущего состояния ВВС России -- наличие техники на 01.01.2009, штатная потребность на 01.01.2010, перемещения, преобразования полков в авиабазы:*
> http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p...1.0;attach=280
> Отседа:
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1809782.htm


Как-то странно. Исходя из таблицы, из Прибылово отправят на хранение 10 Ми-8мтв-5, а из Воронежа 2 Су-34, из Чкаловска 2 Су-27см, из Буденновска отправляют на ремонт 7 Су-25,см (уже? так рано?), 12 Ми-28Н на хранение... Тут то ли со столбцами намудрил, то ли еще что-то. Еще обидно, что столько драгоценных спарок списывают! Ну точнее не списывают, а отправляют "на хранение", то есть на улицу гнить и мхом порастать. Обидно.

----------


## Высотник

> Как-то странно. Исходя из таблицы, из Прибылово отправят на хранение 10 Ми-8мтв-5, а из Воронежа 2 Су-34, из Чкаловска 2 Су-27см, из Буденновска отправляют на ремонт 7 Су-25,см (уже? так рано?), 12 Ми-28Н на хранение... Тут то ли со столбцами намудрил, то ли еще что-то. Еще обидно, что столько драгоценных спарок списывают! Ну точнее не списывают, а отправляют "на хранение", то есть на улицу гнить и мхом порастать. Обидно.


что там означает постановка на хранение не совсем ясно. возможно просто на момент составления таблицы (ноябрь 2008) какие-то штаты ещё не были определены и это чистая бюрократия. с новыми бортами скорее всего так и есть. 

а старые борты отправляемые на хранение, вероятно те самые, которые уже использовались для каннибализации и по-любому не летают.

отправка в ремонт "су-25,см" из Будённовска скорее всего означает отправку на модернизацию в СМ, так как того количества что там указано (39) СМ в наличии там нет - это общее количество включая немодернизированные. а цифра для модернизации подходящая (до некоторого пересмотра госзаказа в начале 2009).

вообще рассматривая таблицу, заметил, что если написано, к примеру "Миг-31,бм", "су-27п,с" (через запятую) это значит общее количество обоих модификаций. конкретную пишут конкретно "миг-31бм" или "су-25см".

----------


## AC

> что там означает постановка на хранение не совсем ясно. возможно просто на момент составления таблицы (ноябрь 2008) какие-то штаты ещё не были определены и это чистая бюрократия. с новыми бортами скорее всего так и есть...


Да, скорее всего.




> ...Отправка в ремонт "су-25,см" из Будённовска скорее всего означает отправку на модернизацию в СМ...


Так и есь.

----------


## борден

Интересно - почему в таблице нет Су-27М (Су-35) в Кубинке, Су-30 в Липецк?

----------


## MADMAX

Детали Су-24 пытались выдать за запчасти для тракторов.
Источник: http://lenta.ru/news/2009/05/04/smuggling/

----------


## Pilot

Кубинка останется военным аэродром, заявляет глава Минобороны РФ

МОСКВА, 6 мая - РИА Новости. Аэродром в подмосковной Кубинке останется военным или двойного подчинения, сообщил министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.

В середине апреля газета "Коммерсант" сообщала, что владелец "Нафта-Москвы" Сулейман Керимов создает на базе военного аэродрома Кубинка первый в России аэропорт для бизнес-авиации, а военную базу должны вывести к концу года.

На аэродроме в Кубинке базируются пилотажные группы "Стрижи" на МиГ-29 и "Витязи" на Су-27.

"Кубинка как была, так и будет военным аэродромом. Мы собираемся провести ряд работ по его улучшению. И пилотажные группы должны там остаться. Другое дело, что практически любой военный аэродром может использоваться как объект двойного назначения. Если появятся какие-то серьезные предложения со стороны бизнеса, мы готовы рассматривать их в части совместной эксплуатации", - заявил министр в интервью "Российской газете", которое будет опубликовано в четверг.

Он напомнил, что в российской армии многие аэродромы сейчас эксплуатируются, как двойного подчинения: военного и гражданского. Например, в Анапе, Новосибирске, Петропавловске-Камчатском, Владивостоке.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ...Кубинке останется военным или двойного подчинения, сообщил министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.
> ... военного и гражданского. Например, в Анапе, Новосибирске, Петропавловске-Камчатском, Владивостоке.


да, список сильно не полон... в тех же Мурмашах помимо ГА есть интересное, не вспоминая о Бесовце... и на Шпаковском совместное...
просто "двойное подчинение" - очень хитрая штука, и военная авиация в большинстве случаев такого подчинения "работает для мебели" (во всех перечисленных) - когда нужно бабло - доят МО, когда нужны полеты - зае... (обещал не материться) согласовывать.

з.ы. в бытность мою студентом в Киеве препода кулуарно рассказывали как такое совместное базирование душится

----------


## Nazar

> да, список сильно не полон... в тех же Мурмашах помимо ГА есть интересное


 :Confused: А что там в Мурмашах , сколько себя помню никогда там ничего не было , вот зато , когда в начале 90х в Мурмашах полосу ремонтировали , гражданские рейсы принимал Североморск-3 . Замечательно тогда пассажиры себя чувствовали , cадишся в третий , а багаж получаешь в Мурмашах и так-же с регистрацией.

----------


## AC

> :confused...Зато, когда в начале 90-х в Мурмашах полосу ремонтировали, гражданские рейсы принимал Североморск-3 . Замечательно тогда пассажиры себя чувствовали, cадишся в третий, а багаж получаешь в Мурмашах и так-же с регистрацией.


А у нас, когда полосу делали и тоже сажали граждаских на военном, пассажиров с багажом возили порознь в город -- в центральный офис "Аэрофлота"... Там половину зала отгораживали для оформления пассажиров на рейсы...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> …http://vlasti.net/news/22226
> 
> Прорыв оборонительного района армейского корпуса США (около 200км по фронту) группировкой 5000 «полевых штурмовиков внеаэродромного базирования» - производится способом концентрации удара на 5 «коридорах» шириною по 5км каждый, с разрывом между коридорами по 35 километров. Участок атаки 500 штурмовых машин равняется 5км., на данном пространстве размещаюся в ротных опорных пунктах батальонной тактической группы не более: 29 танков, 60 БМП, БРМ и БТР.
> 8) Пункт базирования бригады армейской авиации бронетанковой дивизии (штаб и штабная рота, ударный вертолетный батальон, разведывательный и вертолетный батальон общей поддержки. Всего 73 вертолета: 24 ударных AH-64D, 22 вертолетов наблюдения OH-58D, 24 многоцелевых UH-60A и три-РЭБ ЕН-60А), предназначенный для подготовки машин к выполнению боевой задачи, их технического обслуживания и ремонта, пополнения запасов материальных средств. Удаление 50 -70 км от ПК. Передовые пункты определяются для каждой противотанковой вертолетной роты на удалении 20-25 км от линии соприкосновения сторон 
> 
>  
> Первоочередными объектами удара рейдовых авиабригад станут аэродромы противника расположенные на удалении 150 - 250 километров от линии соприкосновения сторон, а также (дальнерейдовыми авиадиверсионными группами) – авиабазы на расстояниях 1100-1200км от ПК.
> Возникшее в результате массированного авиаштурмового удара состояние дестабилизации бронетанковых соединений противника должно всемерно усугубляться демонстративными передвижениями и ложными атаками наших наземных войск (имея целью спровоцировать расходование остаточного боекомплекта и горючего). С учетом неизбежных значительных потерь установок РСЗО MLRS и дивизионной артиллерии 155-мм СГ М109А1 (А2), расположенных побатарейно (по 8 самоходных гаубиц, удаление до 5 км от ПК, размер огневой позиции 700 х 500 м) и отсутствия достаточных запасов снарядов (затрудненность контрбатарейной борьбы), появляются предпосылки для полного разгрома дезорганизованных частей и подразделений армейского (экспедиционного) корпуса США, силами противостоящих войск, главным образом посредством ведения прицельного артиллерийского огня со средней и ближней дистанции.


Это чё за хрень такая ??? Полнейший -  

Можно это убрать?

----------


## Nazar

Убрал , г-н Ernst ,  бессрочный бан , предупреждение было . :Frown:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> А что там в Мурмашах , сколько себя помню никогда там ничего не было , вот зато , когда в начале 90х в Мурмашах полосу ремонтировали , гражданские рейсы принимал Североморск-3 . Замечательно тогда пассажиры себя чувствовали , cадишся в третий , а багаж получаешь в Мурмашах и так-же с регистрацией.


еще погранцы там водятся, Ми-8 и Ка-27, вроде даже "крокодил" есть (хотя 24-й мог быть и "залетным")

----------


## An-Z

Ага, потдверждаю, кроме погранавиации там красивые Ми-8, Ми-2, Ка-32 местной авиакомпании имеются.. 
Ми-24 скорей всего пролётный.. постоянно они там никогда не сидели.

----------


## AC

*Интересные плановые цифры из косвенного источника:*

"ОАО «Производственно-конструкторское объединение „Теплообменник“» будет поставлять системы кондиционирования воздуха для серийного производства новых российских истребителей Т-50 — ПАКФА (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, разрабатывается ОАО «Компания «Сухой»» для замены МиГ-29 и Су-27). Об этом говорится в официальных документах предприятия. Т-50 комплектуется 41-им вновь разработанным и 11-ю серийными изделиями «Теплообменника». *Первый полёт ПАКФА запланирован на лето 2009 года, начало серийного производства новых истребителей запланировано на 2010 год, всего предполагается строительство 430 машин* для отечественных и зарубежных заказчиков. Кроме истребителей Т-50 «Теплообменник» также будет комплектовать системами кондиционирования российский многоцелевой высокоманевренный всепогодный истребитель поколения «4+» Су-35 (Су-27М, заводской шифр Т-10М, Flanker-Е по классификации НАТО). В рамках серийного производства Су-35 нижегородский завод будет поставлять 35 вновь разработанных и 16 серийных изделий. *Су-35 будет готов к серийному производству в 2010—2011 гг., предполагается строительство около 300 самолетов* для внутреннего и внешнего рынков...".
Источник:
http://kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=1169618

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Интересные плановые цифры из косвенного источника:*


О да.  :Biggrin:  Марфа Васильевна, уборщица третьего цеха Кнаапо, недавно огласила планы выпуска... 

Уж сколько "информаторов" было уже по этой теме. Каждый хочет урвать кусочек славы.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Интересные плановые цифры из косвенного источника:*
> Первый полёт ПАКФА запланирован на лето 2009 года, начало серийного производства новых истребителей запланировано на 2010 год, всего предполагается строительство 430 машин[/B] для отечественных и зарубежных заказчиков.    Су-35 будет готов к серийному производству в 2010—2011 гг., предполагается строительство около 300 самолетов[/B] для внутреннего и внешнего рынков...".
> Источник:
> http://kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=1169618


Опубликованные здесь цифры предполагаемого пр-ва, конечно, бодрят. Хотя, посмотрим потом. Но вот сроки серийного пр-ва вызывают у меня некоторое удивление. ПАК ФА еще и не летала, а уже на будущий год - " начало серийного производства"? А СУ-35, который уже год как летает-"будет готов к серийному производству в 2010—2011 гг."!? Странно, как-то.

----------


## alexvolf

> Опубликованные здесь цифры предполагаемого пр-ва, конечно, бодрят. Хотя, посмотрим потом. Но вот сроки серийного пр-ва вызывают у меня некоторое удивление. ПАК ФА еще и не летала, а уже на будущий год - " начало серийного производства"? А СУ-35, который уже год как летает-"будет готов к серийному производству в 2010—2011 гг."!? Странно, как-то.


 Если и доверять информации то только не от Коммерсанта.Очередная утка.Проверено давно

----------


## AC

> Если и доверять информации то только не от Коммерсанта.Очередная утка.Проверено давно


А это информация и не от "Коммерсанта" вовсе, там же подписано откуда она:
http://www.innov.ru/news/2009/5/15/9.asp
А вообще, насколько я понимаю, первоисточник -- это годовой отчет ОАО "Теплообменник" перед акционерами. Он как раз в это время выходит ежегодно -- в самом конце апреля / начале мая...  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> А это информация и не от "Коммерсанта" вовсе, там же подписано откуда она:
> http://www.innov.ru/news/2009/5/15/9.asp
> А вообще, насколько я понимаю, первоисточник -- это годовой отчет ОАО "Теплообменник" перед акционерами. Он как раз в это время выходит ежегодно -- в самом конце апреля / начале мая...


 Знаете как в мультике-У вас что средствов не хватает? 
А тут собрание акционеров которым все гостайны выдают.1-й отдел не дремлет,он спит...НАТ ПРИВОЛЖЬЕ выдают на гора.Кстати буква Т-чего там обозначает?Наверное - акционерное Творчество

----------


## AC

> Знаете как в мультике-У вас что средствов не хватает? 
> А тут собрание акционеров которым все гостайны выдают.1-й отдел не дремлет,он спит...НАТ ПРИВОЛЖЬЕ выдают на гора.Кстати буква Т-чего там обозначает?Наверное - акционерное Творчество


Отправляю Вас к первоисточнику непосредственно:

"*ГОДОВОЙ ОТЧЕТ
Открытого акционерного общества
Производственно – конструкторское объединение «Теплообменник» за 2008 год*
...
Самолет Су-35 будет готов к серийному производству в 2010-2011 г.г., предполагается *строительство порядка 300 самолетов* для внутреннего и внешнего рынков.
...
Самолет пятого поколения разрабатывается для ВВС России и для инозаказчиков, всего предполагается *строительство 430 машин*...".

Все тут:
http://www.stat-teplo.nnov.ru/otchet2008.htm

----------


## ALI

А вот про движки...http://zavtra.ru/cgi//veil//data/zavtra/09/808/31.html

----------


## AC

Генерал Александр Зелин вскоре может лишиться должности главкома Военно-воздушных сил России (ВВС), пишет сегодня газета «Московский комсомолец» со ссылкой на информированные источники в Министерстве обороны. По словам источников, начальник Генштаба Анатолий Наговицын обвинил главкома ВВС в некомпетентности. Зелин высказался против возобновления работ по созданию высотного авиационно-космического комплекса на базе «МиГ-31» для нужд военно-космической обороны (ВКО).  «Газета.Ru»
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1363654.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

> Генерал Александр Зелин вскоре может лишиться должности главкома Военно-воздушных сил России (ВВС), пишет сегодня газета «Московский комсомолец» со ссылкой на информированные источники в Министерстве обороны. По словам источников, начальник Генштаба Анатолий Наговицын обвинил главкома ВВС в некомпетентности. Зелин высказался против возобновления работ по созданию высотного авиационно-космического комплекса на базе «МиГ-31» для нужд военно-космической обороны (ВКО). «Газета.Ru»
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1363654.shtml


Да уж...

----------


## stahlhammer

> Генерал Александр Зелин вскоре может лишиться должности главкома Военно-воздушных сил России (ВВС), пишет сегодня газета «Московский комсомолец» со ссылкой на информированные источники в Министерстве обороны. По словам источников, начальник Генштаба Анатолий Наговицын обвинил главкома ВВС в некомпетентности. Зелин высказался против возобновления работ по созданию высотного авиационно-космического комплекса на базе «МиГ-31» для нужд военно-космической обороны (ВКО).  «Газета.Ru»
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1363654.shtml


интересно.. думал от этого давно отказались

----------


## Snake

США подняли в воздух F-22 для сопровождения российских самолетов
Два многоцелевых истребителя пятого поколения F-22 Raptor были подняты в воздух с территории авиабазы ВВС США в штате Аляска для сопровождения российских стратегических бомбардировщиков. Об этом 21 мая сообщает агентство "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на помощника главкома ВВС РФ подполковника Владимира Дрика. 
Бомбардировщики Ту-95МС выполняли задачи воздушного патрулирования над нейтральными водами Северного Ледовитого океана и в районе Алеутских островов. Экипажи двух самолетов отработали навыки ведения полетов над безориентирной местностью. 
Продолжительность полета Ту-95МС составила более 15 часов, а в процессе выполнения задания машины были дозаправлены топливом в воздухе от воздушных танкеров Ил-78. По словам Дрика, это стало одним из сложнейших элементов полета. 
Отметим, что стратегическая авиация России с недавнего времени регулярно выполняет учебные задания по патрулированию нейтральных территорий. При этом, как подчеркивают военные, границы других государств не нарушаются, хотя для сопровождения бомбардировщиков ВВС в воздух нередко поднимаются истребители НАТО.

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/05/21/raptors/

----------


## AC

> США подняли в воздух F-22 для сопровождения российских самолетов...
> http://lenta.ru/news/2009/05/21/raptors/


Не в первый раз уже...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не в первый раз уже...


Ну да, даже и фото здесь выкладывали: Ф-22 сопровождает ТУ-95.

----------


## Холостяк

*Главком ВВС готовится к вылету* 

http://www.mk.ru/social/279425.html



*Новые громкие отставки могут произойти в Минобороны РФ в ближайшее время. Об этом “МК” сообщили информированные источники в военном ведомстве. Так, утверждают, что генерал Александр Зелин вскоре может лишиться должности главкома ВВС. Решение о его отставке якобы уже принято на самом верху. Вот что удалось выяснить “МК” о причинах такого кадрового решения.* 

Казалось бы, вскоре после столь триумфального участия авиации в параде на Красной площади вряд ли можно ожидать отставки человека, за нее отвечающего. Но, по данным осведомленных источников “МК”, разговоры о грядущем увольнении главкома ВВС все же небезосновательны.   

В связи с этим рассказывают, что недавно у министра обороны состоялось совещание по проблемам Воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО), где присутствовали представители высшего военного командования. С основным докладом выступил глава военно-научного комитета, замначальника Генштаба Анатолий Ноговицын, которого по праву считают ведущим специалистом в вопросах ВКО. Главком ВВС Зелин также был участником совещания. Но при обсуждении темы ВКО он якобы не проявил должной осведомленности.  

В частности, речь зашла о высотном авиационно-космическом комплексе на базе “МиГ-31”, работы по которому велись еще в советское время. Прозвучало предложение вернуться к этой идее и начать восстановительные работы. Говорят, главком ВВС высказался против, заявив, что для ВКО вполне сгодится самолет 5-го поколения, когда тот будет готов. Однако его мнение участники диалога не поддержали.  

По словам источника “МК”, по окончании совещания начальник Генштаба во всеуслышание обвинил главкома ВВС в некомпетентности в тех вопросах, где он должен чувствовать себя как рыба в воде. Его поддержал и министр обороны. Он довольно жестко обвинил главкома в развале ВВС. Утверждают даже, что в финале разговора ему также во всеуслышание было сказано: думаю, в ближайшее время надо поставить вопрос о вашей замене.  

Говорят, что именно после этого и пошли разговоры об отставке главкома. По одной информации, на его место прочат генерала Ноговицына, который считался одним из основных претендентов на должность главы ВВС еще в 2002 году, когда ее получил генерал Михайлов.  

По другой информации, Ноговицын якобы от этой должности отказался и ситуацию никак не комментирует.  

Еще одним кандидатом на должность главкома ВВС называют нынешнего зама Зелина по авиации генерала Садофьева.  

Однако в любом случае положительным можно считать уже то, что руководство Минобороны озабочено проблемами ВКО. А значит, в ближайшее время возможны новые структурные преобразования, связанные с созданием в Вооруженных силах базы под ВКО. В первую очередь они, безусловно, коснутся ВВС, ПВО и Космических войск и, соответственно, потянут за собой новые кадровые перестановки. Конечно, при условии, что в ближайшее время не произойдет более громких отставок. Например, если министр Сердюков не отправится “на повышение”, о чем в последнее время в военном ведомстве ходят самые активные слухи.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Принято решение о серийном выпуске модернизированных штурмовиков СУ-25УБМ для ВВС России*

Принципиальное решение о выпуске на Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе модернизированных учебно-боевых штурмовиков Су-25УБМ принято, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" гендиректор концерна "Штурмовики Сухого" Владимир Бабак.

"Модернизированные штурмовики Су-25УБМ будут поставляться в строевые части в дополнение к уже эксплуатируемым Су-25УБ", - сообщил он "Интерфаксу-АВН".

Начало выпуска Су-25УБМ планируется со следующего года, когда должны быть построены два штурмовика этого типа, уточнил В.Бабак.

"В последующие годы планируется постепенно наращивать темпы выпуска Су-25УБМ", - отметил глава концерна.

По его словам, самолеты Су-25УБ "будут состоять на вооружении еще порядка семи-десяти лет и выбывать по мере израсходования ресурса".

В.Бабак также отметил, что уфимский моторостроительный завод, выпускавший ранее двигатели Р195 повышенной тяги для последних серий Су- 25, готов к возобновлению серийных поставок этих агрегатов.

"Самолеты Су-25УБМ будут оснащаться новыми Р195 серийной конфигурации, без изменений и совершенствования конструкции, как полностью отвечающими требованиям заказчика", - отметил собеседник агентства.

Ранее сообщалось, что сейчас решается вопрос о дополнительной поставке Минобороны РФ с завода в Улан-Удэ 16-ти модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25.

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/5368/

----------


## FLOGGER

А что, о Су-25ТМ и Су-25СМ вопрос уже не стоит? Отказались?

----------


## AC

> А что, о Су-25ТМ и Су-25СМ вопрос уже не стоит? Отказались?


На ТМ заказа нет, а СМ занимается Кубинка, а не Улан-Удэ...

----------


## Mad_cat

УУАЗ занимается только спарками Т-8 (УБ, УТГ, Т).Интересно, а куда делись мощности по производству одноместных Су-25.

----------


## AC

> УУАЗ занимается только спарками Т-8 (УБ, УТГ, Т).Интересно, а куда делись мощности по производству одноместных Су-25.


Мощности по производству одноместных Су-25 остались в Тбилиси...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> На ТМ заказа нет, а СМ занимается Кубинка, а не Улан-Удэ...


Ну, тут-да, я маненько промахнулся, модернизацией в СМ-ЭТО 121 АРЗ  в Кубинке. Но вот ТМ-его-то почему не заказывают? Вроде сильная машина.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

19 мая 2009 года впервые поднялся в воздух первый Як-130 из двенадцати самолетов, заказанных ВВС России по государственному контракту. Самолет планируется передать заказчику после завершения приемо-сдаточных заводских испытаний, которые будут проводиться на Нижегородском авиационном заводе (НАЗ) «Сокол». 

Самолет пилотировали летчики-испытатели Герой России Роман Таскаев и Сергей Кара. В ходе успешного полета, который продолжался 32 минуты, были проверены устойчивость и управляемость, взлетно-посадочные характеристики самолета. Все системы работали без замечаний. 

Учебно-боевой самолет нового поколения Як-130 разработан «ОКБ им. Яковлева», входящим в Корпорацию «Иркут». Выпускается НАЗ «Сокол» и Иркутским авиационным заводом. 

Як-130 выбран в качестве базового самолета для основной и повышенной подготовки летчиков Военно-воздушных сил России. 

Самолет предназначен как для обучения и боевой подготовки летного состава, так и боевого применения в простых и сложных метеоусловиях по воздушным и наземным целям. Общая боевая нагрузка на девяти узлах внешней подвески может достигать 3000 кг. 

Передовая аэродинамика, бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование нового поколения, новейшие бортовые системы и силовая установка обеспечивают: 
высокую эффективность учебной подготовки и боевого применения; 
высокий уровень безопасности полетов; 
низкую стоимость летного часа и жизненного цикла. 
Летно-технические и маневренные характеристики Як-130 близки к показателям современных истребителей на дозвуковой скорости полета. 

Як-130 станет основным компонентом учебно-тренировочного комплекса ВВС России, включающего интегрированную систему объективного контроля, учебные компьютерные классы, пилотажные и специализированные тренажеры. 

http://www.rnd.cnews.ru/army/airforc...9/05/20/347843

----------


## Jaah

*Россия будет сотрудничать с Египтом в разработке транспортного самолета* 

3 июня, AVIA.RU – Сегодня по итогам VII заседания совместной российско-египетской комиссии по экономическому сотрудничеству Министр промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации Виктор Христенко заявил, что Россия будет сотрудничать с  Египтом в области создания транспортного самолета.

Как передает корреспондент AVIA.RU, г-н Христенко сообщил, что сотрудничество планируется в рамках разработки как тяжелого, так  и легкого транспортных самолетов. По его словам, будут прорабатываться все возможные варианты.

http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1244025534

=====
???
Что скажете товарищи?

----------


## Mad_cat

Думаю, что это он опрометчиво ляпнул.  Или акцент не правильно поставил. Египет не может выступать в роли стратегического партнера при создании серьезного самолета. Если только миноритарный участник программы.

----------


## Холостяк

> Думаю, что это он опрометчиво ляпнул. Или акцент не правильно поставил. Египет не может выступать в роли стратегического партнера при создании серьезного самолета. Если только миноритарный участник программы.


Еще как может!!!
Это очередная офшорная зона для отмывки и присвоения бабла!
Реально крутой и классный партнер! Этих арабов не проверить ни как... 
Если что (очередной раз загнется денежный проект), скажут - партнеры подвели, а с арабов не спросить ни как....

----------


## AC

> *Главком ВВС готовится к вылету* 
> http://www.mk.ru/social/279425.html


5 июня, AVIA.RU – Сообщения о скорой отставке главкома ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина не соответствуют действительности, сообщает агентство «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на начальника Генштаба ВС РФ генерала армии Николая Макарова.
Отвечая на вопрос журналистов о сообщениях ряда СМИ о якобы грядущей отставке главкома ВВС РФ, он назвал эту слухи "абсолютной глупостью".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1244206596

----------


## Холостяк

Значит "злые языки" наговаривают.....

----------


## AC

> Значит "злые языки" наговаривают.....


Как сказать, как сказать...
Макаров вот давеча отставку Корабельникова тоже рьяно опровергал, а месяца не прошло -- бум-ц, и нет Корабельникова!...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

*Как живет самая известная база ВВС перед превращением в аэропорт бизнес-авиации*

http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2009/062/20.html

Легендарный аэродром Кубинка готовится к переменам. Еще в апреле стало известно, что бизнесмен Сулейман Керимов собирается создавать здесь первый в России аэропорт бизнес-авиации. Базирующиеся на аэродроме пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи» переподчинят Липецку, остальные полки расформируют.
Однако до сих пор информация и о новом терминале, и о будущем знаменитых пилотажных групп остается полностью засекреченной. Кажется, что ее охраняют куда лучше, чем сам аэродром: Министерство обороны отрицает, что в Кубинку пришли новые владельцы. А служащие здесь офицеры ждут перевода, говорят, что уничтожение авиабазы оставляет столицу без воздушного прикрытия, и боятся, что потеряют пилотажную школу, где уже 65 лет готовят высокопрофессиональных летчиков и, единственные в мире, выполняют групповой высший пилотаж на тяжелых истребителях.
Разговоры о том, что Кубинка превратится в гражданский аэропорт, начались еще осенью. Зимой Министерство обороны объявило о расформировании целого полка и переподчинении Центра показа авиационной техники (ЦПАТ) имени И.Н. Кожедуба (туда входят знаменитые пилотажные группы «Стрижи», «Русские витязи», «Небесные гусары») Четвертому центру подготовки и переучиванию летного состава в Липецке.
Почти одновременно заместитель председателя правительства Московской области Петр Кацыв сообщил, что вопрос о строительстве Центра деловой авиации в Кубинке решен и на него уже выделено 6,5 миллиарда рублей. Заниматься им будет ЗАО «Аэропорт «Кубинка», зарегистрированное 12 марта 2008 года, владелец ООО «Нафта-Москва» (финансово-промышленная группа, контролируется Сулейманом Керимовым). Как подтвердил «Новой» Илья Гращенков, пресс-секретарь Министерства транспорта Московской области, проект строительства терминала с самого начала был связан именно с этой компанией.
Однако, судя по официальным заявлениям, для военного командования никакого проекта терминала не существует, и причина перемен — только реформа армии. 27 апреля главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин объявил журналистам: аэродром Кубинка остается в ведении ВВС. Пилотажные группы — на постоянном месте дислокации. А через неделю министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков дал интервью «Российской газете», где сообщил: Кубинка как была, так и будет военным аэродромом, но «если (!) появятся какие-то серьезные предложения со стороны бизнеса, мы готовы рассматривать их в части совместной эксплуатации».
Возможно, министр не знал, что такие предложения уже существуют? Однако 17 апреля министр транспорта Игорь Левитин в письме к Анатолию Сердюкову предлагал рассмотреть вопрос «о выделении на аэродроме Кубинка сектора гражданской авиации» и просит открыть его для «международных полетов гражданских воздушных судов». При этом Игорь Левитин говорил о проекте как о деле уже решенном, «реализуемом Министерством обороны при участии ЗАО «Аэропорт «Кубинка».
И Росавиация, и «Нафта-Москва» комментировать строительство бизнес-терминала отказываются. Как заявил «Новой» начальник службы информации ВВС полковник Владимир Дрик, о существовании ЗАО «Аэродром «Кубинка» ему известно из газет, «если и есть задумка (выделить на аэродроме сектор гражданской авиации) — информации об этом в ВВС нет». После этого полковник почему-то отказался назвать свою фамилию.
*Новый старый*
«Новый городок» Кубинки похож на все военные поселки сразу. Никакой охраны, тихие улицы в зарослях сирени, немногочисленные продуктовые магазины. Чисто: на уборку улиц выгоняют даже офицеров. «Больше некого», — говорят они. Главный транспорт в городке — велосипед. В обеденный перерыв к столовой инженерно-технического состава»съезжаются, крутя педали, люди в одинаковом камуфляже.
За последние годы городок не менялся, а только старел: опустели КПП, пошел ямами асфальт, облезла краска с пятиэтажек. Кажется, что Москва не в шестидесяти, а в паре тысяч километров отсюда.
На центральной площади городка, подняв руку с натруженным указательным, Ильич залихватски показывает на памятник истребителю. Краска с самолета облупилась, придавая ему вид бывалый, но понурый. В середине центральной площади тротуар провалился, и в песке возится десяток малышей.
В рабочее время улицы городка заполняют женщины с колясками. Ирина, жена офицера охраны Кубинки, гуляет с двухлетней дочкой. Вот уже полгода муж Ирины приносит со службы противоположные новости: то его полку приказывают готовиться к переезду в Липецк, то обещают оставить в Кубинке как минимум до 1 декабря, то выводят за штат для переподчинения другому полку. Толком ничего не объясняют: командование не разговаривает, оно приказывает. А скорее не знает ничего и само. Если полк переведут, служебную квартиру придется вернуть, Ирине — искать работу, ребенку — детский сад.
«Ну кто нас в Липецке ждет? — говорит Ирина. — На что там жить?»
Каждое утро электрички и автобусы от Кубинки до Москвы заполняют женщины. Неловко говорить, но тех, кто — пользуясь стилистикой Министерства обороны — обеспечивает безопасность Родины, содержат жены.
*Кубинская арифметика*
Офицерское общежитие в Новом городке — одноэтажный бревенчатый барак, выкрашенный веселенькой зеленой краской. Внутри — длинный коммунальный коридор. Между выставленными в коридор шкафами остается узкий захламленный проход.
В общей ванной — облупившиеся раковины в рыжих разводах, открытый постороннему взгляду семейный скарб. Худая светловолосая Юля отрывается от мытья посуды, нервно говорит: «Здесь? Да 13 лет уже… В общежитие только недавно повезло попасть».
В комнате между шкафами семья Юли живет впятером: муж — авиатехник 226-го отдельного смешанного транспортного полка, сама Юля и трое их сыновей. Юля не работает: двое детей совсем маленькие, а в детский сад их не берут — говорят, полк скоро передислоцируют, а мест и для тех, кто останется, не хватает.
Куда отправят мужа, она пока не знает. В рассказе Юли — безнадежность полностью зависимого человека. До военной пенсии мужу осталось четыре года. Уволиться раньше — значит остаться без пенсии, без профессии (кому на гражданке нужен военный авиатехник?), без жилья. В очереди на квартиру семья стоит все 13 лет. Оказаться на новом месте — значит начать с нуля. В какой бы Липецк ни отправило командование, как бы ни было сложно найти там детский сад и работу для Юли, семья поедет туда. Для справки: зарплата главы семьи — 16 тысяч рублей.
В принципе все это имеет мало отношения к продаже Кубинки, бизнес-авиации, к ЗАО «Аэропорт «Кубинка». Я не знаю, обойдется ли страна без пилотажных групп, и угрожает ли национальной безопасности перевод военных частей в провинцию. Но я не знаю и того, как семья из пяти человек может прожить на 16 тысяч рублей в месяц. Министр обороны Сердюков, мне кажется, не знает этого тоже.
*А был ли летчик?*
29 марта Кубинку посетил президент Дмитрий Медведев («Муж две недели сапоги не снимал», — комментирует Ирина). Посмотрел на самолеты, полетал на Су-34, поговорил с летчиками. Один из них сообщил, что его зарплата за февраль составила 110 тысяч рублей. По телевизору показывали этого летчика, в Кубинке запомнили его лицо. Вживую его, правда, здесь никогда не видели, предполагают, что он из Липецка. Оно и к лучшему: слишком многие тоже хотели бы спросить его о зарплате. В среднем, говорят офицеры, они получают 15—16 тысяч рублей. Если вычесть штрафы за опоздания — иногда выходит 11. Эта цифра действительно похожа на 110.
— Вот зачем он это сказал? Мне даже теща позвонила, смеется: где твои деньги? — говорит бортмеханик Виктор. — Может, он такой всего один летчик в ВВС. А может, его вообще нет.
Виктор служит в эскадрилье, обеспечивающей реализацию договора «Открытое небо». («Открытое небо» — международный договор по контролю над вооружениями.) Насколько знают сами военные, ее, как и все пилотажные группы, пока оставляют в Кубинке, но переподчинили Липецку. Зачем? Вот как ситуацию прокомментировал «Новой» Владимир Дрик (служба информации ВВС): «Это связано с формированием нового облика Вооруженных сил РФ в рамках военной реформы, которая, как и любая реформа, предназначена для оптимизации». Вам понятно? Вот и военным — нет.
Ясно только одно: пилотажные группы пока остаются на прежнем месте, неизвестно, надолго ли. Но остальных военных и даже медсанчасть расформировывают.
«Представьте: придут к нам бизнесмены. Отремонтируют взлетную полосу, построят ангары, поставят свою охрану, оборудование. А мы всем этим будем пользоваться бесплатно. Чем плохо?» — рисует мне картину один из руководителей ЦПАТа. Серьезный вроде человек…
В неофициальных разговорах летчики говорят другое. Военные самолеты взлетают и садятся слишком часто. Их много, и они явно будут мешать набору высоты и эшелонированию гражданских самолетов. Какой владелец бизнес-джета, спешащий на деловую встречу, захочет ждать, пока пролетит пилотажная группа истребителей? В общем, военнослужащие ЦПАТа уверены: их тоже отсюда уберут. Но потом, когда бизнес-терминал будет готов к работе, а шум вокруг передачи Кубинки поутихнет. «Хотя вдруг и правда не тронут?» — надеется каждый.
Сначала военнослужащие Кубинки предполагали, что Сулейман Керимов пришел в Министерство обороны и предложил купить аэродром. Теперь думают иначе: Министерство обороны само выставило аэродром на продажу. А Керимов просто выиграл тендер.
*226-й «смешной»*
Сразу за памятником Ленину — КПП для прохода на аэродром. А метрах в двухстах сбоку — неохраняемая народная тропинка. Еще полкилометра, и начинаются авиационные ангары, площадки с истребителями и взлетная полоса. Один за другим поднимаются в воздух самолеты, это проводит испытания соседний авиаремонтный завод.
В самом последнем здании — штаб 226-го отдельного смешанного транспортного полка. Раньше он обеспечивал работу пилотажных групп, теперь готовится к расформированию. Как авиабаза сможет существовать без него — непонятно.
Многим военным 226-го «смешного» уже пришли направления на новые места службы. Многие ищут работу самостоятельно, вертолетчики переходят в МЧС и МВД. Военные пенсионеры увольняются.
Большая часть самолетов полка перебазирована в подмосковный Чкаловский, вертолеты Ми-8 — на военный аэродром в подмосковное Малино. Немногие оставшиеся Ан-26 тоже скоро отправятся на другие авиабазы. Поговаривают, что часть неисправных самолетов, стоящих без движения в Кубинке, теперь распилят на металлолом: это дешевле, чем чинить и продлевать ресурс.
На подходе к штабу меня наконец задержали: сначала остановил офицер из штаба, затем подъехала «Газель» с людьми в камуфляже, представившимися сотрудниками ФСБ. Когда меня уже сажали в машину, чтобы везти писать объяснительную, от штаба донесся обрывок разговора:
—…110 тысяч в месяц, так Медведеву и сказал.
*P.S.*_ Складывается ощущение, что Министерство обороны намеренно искажает или замалчивает информацию о судьбе авиабазы — информацию, которая интересует не столько журналистов, сколько самих офицеров Кубинки. «Новая» ждет официальных сведений о будущем авиабазы от пресс-службы Министерства обороны._

----------


## AC

http://svpressa.ru/issue/news.php?id=10249
"...17 июня из министерства обороны пришла добрая весть. На совещании по гособоронзаказу заместитель министра обороны по вооружению Владимир Поповкин объявил о том, что российский истребитель пятого поколения практически готов и в декабре начнутся его летные испытания...".

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Нижегородские самолетостроители в июле передадут ВВС России самолет Як-130*

Первый серийный учебно-боевой самолет (УБС) Як-130, построенный на Нижегородском авиастроительном заводе "Сокол" для российских ВВС, планируется передать заказчику в июле текущего года, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг в оборонно- промышленном комплексе.

"В следующем месяце планируется завершить сдаточные испытания первого УБС Як-130 на заводе "Сокол", после чего машину передадут российским ВВС", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, всего в текущем году "Сокол" передаст ВВС "еще два- три самолета Як-130, включая первый уже построенный".

Нижегородские авиастроители выполняют заказ ВВС на поставку установочной партии УБС Як-130 в количестве 12 самолетов, напомнил собеседник агентства.

"К настоящему времени на заводе закуплено все необходимое для поставки партии из шести самолетов. Для постройки оставшихся шести машин необходимо провести закупку металла, комплектующих и готовых изделий. В случае своевременной закупки указанного, все 12 заказанных самолетов Як- 130 будут поставлены российским ВВС в следующем году ", - полагает источник.

Он также сообщил, что совершивший 19 мая этого года первый полет Як-130 к настоящему времени в рамках сдаточных испытаний выполнил семь полетов.

Как сообщалось, по контракту с Минобороны РФ, заключенному в 2005 году, авиазавод "Сокол" должен произвести 12 учебно-боевых самолетов Як- 130. Контракт был продлен до 2010 года включительно. Ранее планировалось поставить самолеты до 2008 года.

Як-130 является самолетом двойного применения, предназначенным как для основной и повышенной подготовки летчиков фронтовой авиации, так и для боевого использования в ограниченных вооруженных конфликтах и антитеррористических операциях.

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/5546/

----------


## Холостяк

*Индийские истребители заставили сесть в Мумбаи Ан-124 с грузом для армии США*

http://www.newsru.com/world/20jun2009/mumb.html

Гражданский транспортный самолет Ан-124 авиакомпании "Волга-Днепр", направлявшийся чартерным рейсом в Афганистан с американской базы на острове Диего-Гарсия, был принужден минувшей ночью индийскими ВВС совершать посадку в аэропорту Мумбаи. 
По предварительным данным, на борту самолета с 18 членами экипажа находятся грузовики, бронетранспортеры и вооружения, предназначенные для подразделений сухопутных сил США, задействованных в контртеррористической операции в Афганистане, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. 
Согласно поступившим сообщениям, Ан-124, арендованный для доставки грузов в Кандагар, уже неоднократно на протяжении последних двух недель совершал аналогичные рейсы по тому же маршруту. 
Однако на этот раз у индийских контрольных службы вызвало подозрение то обстоятельство, что, проходя по воздушному коридору, предоставляемому Индией, он использует гражданский код, а, находясь в воздушном пространстве Афганистана, переходит на код, обычно выделяемый только для военных самолетов. 
Исходя из этого, чартеру и было дано указание изменить маршрут и приземлиться в Мумбаи - в ближайшем из индийских аэропортов, способных принимать воздушные суда такого класса. До посадки его сопровождали два истребителя ВВС Индии. 
Сейчас самолет находится на отдаленной площадке у взлетно- посадочной полосы. Индийскими компетентными органами проводится расследование инцидента. Предполагается, что вскоре Ан-124 получит разрешение на продолжение полета.

.................................

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 20 июн - РИА Новости. Индийские правоохранительные органы допрашивают летчиков транспортного самолета Ан-124, который в пятницу вечером незаконно пересек воздушную границу Индии и сел в аэропорту города Мумбаи, сообщил РИА Новости источник в Центральной службе безопасности промышленных объектов, в ведении которой находятся аэропорты страны.
"В настоящее время летчиков допрашивают, у них выясняют обстоятельства произошедшего", - сказал собеседник.
Как сообщил ранее представитель ВВС Индии Тарун Кумар Синха, самолет Ан-124 "российского происхождения" пересек индийскую границу около 20.00 (18.30 мск). Наземные службы ВВС Индии запросили необходимые реквизиты для пересечения границы. Экипаж самолета не смог сообщить нужные данные и получил приказ сесть в Мумбаи.
Как сообщил агентству IANS источник в военно-воздушных силах Индии, самолет передал не тот позывной.
"Все частные самолеты должны использовать определенные позывные. Этот самолет передал позывной, которым обычно пользуются американские военные самолеты", - сказал он.
Когда выяснилось, что разрешения на пролет военных самолетов Минобороны Индии не давало, экипажу приказали посадить самолет в аэропорту Мумбаи.
Представитель аэропорта в Мумбаи уточнил, что самолет приземлился в 22.40 (21.10 мск).
По данным телеканала "Н-ди-ти-ви", самолет принадлежит российской транспортной авиакомпании "Волга-Днепр", которая выполняет полеты по этому маршруту не первый год.
По данным телеканала "Таймз нау", самолет совершал полет из Диего-Гарсиа в афганский город Кандагар.
По данным других телеканалов, Ан-124 выполнял полет в интересах США.
Диего-Гарсиа - крупнейший остров-атолл архипелага Чагос в Индийском океане, находящийся в 1600 километрах южнее Индостана и 500 километрах южнее Мальдив.
С 1973 года на острове действует крупная американская военная база.

............................

_Итак, имеем:
"Как сообщил представитель ВВС Индии Тарун Кумар Сингха, российский Ан-124 перевозил военный груз с американской военной базы на острове Диего-Гарсия в Кандагар, но не обратился за обязательным в таком случае разрешением министерства обороны. При пролете над территорией Индии он подал позывные чартерного грузового самолета с гражданским грузом, после чего индийские наземные службы приказали экипажу посадить самолет в аэропорту Мумбаи".

Интересны ответы на вопросы:
1. С какого хрена российский самолет оказался на Диего-Гарсиа? У американцев что, своих нет? 
2. Ан-124 принадлежит компании "Волга-Днепр": причастна ли эта компания к российской оружейной мафии, которая использует транспортную авиацию для контрабандной переброски оружия? Такие у нас были и есть.
3. Какие именно боеприпасы и оружие перебрасывал самолет в Афган?
4. Почему экипаж самолета пытался обдурить индийцев, сообщив на землю, что груз коммерческий?
5. Почему индийцы отпустили, наконец, самолет? 
6. Почему самолет из Индии летит в Россию, а не в пункт назанчения в Афгане? 
7. Что с военным грузом в самолете после досмотра в Индии?
8. Кто именно входит в состав экипажа Ан-124? Были ли на борту офицеры ГРУ или СВР? 
9. Есть ли признаки того, что российские военные и спецслужбы участвуют в совместной секретной российско-американской операции против талибов? 
10. Почему США для переброски военного груза понадобился именно российский самолет? Боялись, что штатовский собьют? А российский нет, потому как наши возят туда гумпопомщь? 
11. Почему до сих пор российские и американские власти не комментируют инцидент? Или как именно комментируют? Как все это объясняет МИД РФ? 
12. Какое отношение к этой истории имеет Пакистан?_

----------


## AC

Все улетели уже к месту назначения:

"The US defence forces-operated AN-124 aircraft, which violated Indian airspace on Friday only to be diverted to Mumbai, flew out of the city  at 10.39 pm on Saturday to continue its mission in Afghanistan as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. The nod to fly out came from the Indian Air Force (IAF)...".
http://www.defenceindia.com/defencei...s21_06_09.html

И это давняя совместная программа РФ и НАТО:
http://www.af.mil/photos/media_search.asp?q=volga+dnepr

----------


## Холостяк

_Американцы, похоже, остаются в Киргизии. К досаде России, которую не устраивает военное присутствие США в Средней Азии. Да, казалось бы, твердое решение киргизских властей о выводе американской авиабазы Манас фактически было переиграно. Почему? И что будет дальше? На эти вопросы «Правде.Ру» ответили военный эксперт Института политического и военного анализа Анатолий Цыганок и бывший министр обороны России Игорь Родионов._

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2682428/


Вчера стало известно, что американцы там остаются. С условием, что будут использовать ее, как и прежде, для доставки грузов в Афганистан, но не военных. Этому предшествовали майские и июньские обращения к киргизскому руководству Турции, а затем и Афганистана с предложением, от которого трудно было отказаться: миллиард долларов инвестиций в экономику страны взамен на сохранение авиабазы. 

А вот что думает бывший министр обороны России Игорь Родионов: «Если даже мы проиграем схватку за Манас, никакой большой трагедии не произойдёт. После всего того, что мы сдали в большой политике американцам, это ерунда. Они заплатят больше нас на миллиард долларов – и останутся. Благо у них денег всё равно больше, чем у нас. А на примере Киргизии становится в очередной раз ясно, что мы хватаемся за любого правителя, пытаясь сделать из него союзника, даже если он просто хочет извлечь выгоду от отношений с нами и вовсе не желает становиться на чью бы то ни было сторону в споре. И это очередной признак того, что с нами никто не считается».

----------


## SergM

Опасные, хотя и правильные вопросы задал гр-н Холосяк. Только не ждите на них ответа. Индусы случайно влезли "не туда", но их быстро "поправили старшие товарищи". Если кто хоть раз в жизни сталкивался с людьми, вовлечёнными в торговлю оружием - тот уже ничему не удивляется. Не удивится он и тому, что погрузкой такого самолёта на базе США руководил какой-то малозаметный но очень опасный тип в форме полковника от www.nsa.gov а, уже в Афганистане - он же в форме полковника www.fsb.ru
И что характерно - все мундиры - подлинные. В этом ничего удивительного нет. Потому что, если бы можно было покопаться в его дорожных чемоданах и остаться в живых, то там бы ещё нашёлся и чемодан с подлинным мундиром генерал-полковника Мюллера из гестапо им. Гитлера. И тоже подлинный, что характерно. Смотрели ж ведь фильм свежий американский с Николасом Кейджем в роли российского торговца оружием? Помните, чем кончается фильм? Его торжественно выпускают из тюрьмы США по звонку из Вашингтона в насмешку над утёршимся европейским следователем...
Ибо ведь и удар по президенту Ингушетии (и одновременно ветерану Косовско-Сербской войны) готовили и нанесли вовсе не дворовые хулиганы и неграмотные "бородачи", так же как и нигде не найденные и не находимые убийцы двух генералов Чеченнской компании у дома правительства РФ.

----------


## AC

> Опасные, хотя и правильные вопросы задал гр-н Холосяк. Только не ждите на них ответа. Индусы случайно влезли "не туда", но их быстро "поправили старшие товарищи". Если кто хоть раз в жизни сталкивался с людьми, вовлечёнными в торговлю оружием - тот уже ничему не удивляется...


Да, вот так прямо и "торгуют" через "Волгу-Днепр", и формы своей при погрузке не прячут:
http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photo...0771H-0087.JPG
 :Smile: 




> Смотрели ж ведь фильм свежий американский с Николасом Кейджем в роли российского торговца оружием? Помните, чем кончается фильм? Его торжественно выпускают из тюрьмы США по звонку из Вашингтона в насмешку над утёршимся европейским следователем...


А в жизни -- одного нашего доморощенного торговца оружием, заметьте, именно Вашингтон пытается всеми силами упечь за решетку, ибо с некоторых пор сильно подозревает наличие у него погон известного российского ведомства...  :Smile:

----------


## SergM

На что этому простоватому но честному европейскому следователю, герой Николаса Кейджа спокойно и победно и отвечает - "что я просижу в этой камере не дольше, чтобы вы успели выслушать этот мой ответ", а потом и говорит, что его Ведомство намного выше и Ведомства следователя, и прямо руководит и www.nsa.gov и www.fsb.ru, Пока ошёломлённый следователь пытается сформулировать свой 1й вопрос "по Делу", как раз камера и открывается и Важная Персона в Генеральской Форме Соотвествующей Армии торжественно выводит Николаса Кейджа, напоминая ему о Текущем Деле, а следователю рекомендует немедленно убыть по месту его постоянной прописки.

Конец Фильма.>> См. свежие Индийские новости и Кавказски-Иранские события.
P.S. Кстати ваша ссылка не работает - "технические трудности".

----------


## AC

> На что этому простоватому но честному европейскому следователю, герой Николаса Кейджа спокойно и победно и отвечает - "что я просижу в этой камере не дольше, чтобы вы успели выслушать этот мой ответ", а потом и говорит, что его Ведомство намного выше и Ведомства следователя, и прямо руководит и www.nsa.gov и www.fsb.ru, Пока ошёломлённый следователь пытается сформулировать свой 1й вопрос "по Делу", как раз камера и открывается и Важная Персона в Генеральской Форме Соотвествующей Армии торжественно выводит Николаса Кейджа, напоминая ему о Текущем Деле, а следователю рекомендует немедленно убыть по месту его постоянной прописки.


Ну, что можно сказать? -- У Эндрю Никкола хороший креатив и фантазия... За плечами у него "Шоу Трумана" и "Гаттака" все-таки...  :Smile: 




> Конец Фильма.>> См. свежие Индийские новости и Кавказски-Иранские события.
> P.S. Кстати ваша ссылка не работает - "технические трудности".


А у меня работает прекрасно -- нет проблем!...  :Smile:

----------


## SergM

Фантазии у него тут не проявилось никакой, наоборот, так как и у героев, исполнителей и продюсеров фильма его родного дяди, - "Крёстного Отца" - непосредственное знание участников и реальных персонажей -похоже, он также как и я сталкивался с людьми из этой сферы, из этого так сказать, "бизнеса".

----------


## Холостяк

Вроде как Коля Кэйдж снимался по заказу на денежки российского спонсора желающего снять про себя фильм. Это типа "Алигарха"... Сейчас даже есть расценки снятия наших толстосумов и их пассий в Голливудских фильмах с известными актерами на вторых (в основном - если сниматься то уж сниматься и тратиться) или третьих (подешевше) ролях.
Это понятно, что некоторые наши парни зарабатывают денежки подобными путями. Торговля оружием прибыльное дельце! 
Заглянул на сайт "Волга-Днепр". Серьезная фирма, только аще нет никаких реквизитофф... О как! Похоже состоит из нескольких дочерних компаний. Вот есть по АирКарго. В парке компании даже 747-е есть... Международные перевозки с 2004 года... На пустом месте такие фирмы не возникают...
Все схвачено и кому надо проплачено...

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Израиль подтвердил продажу России устаревших беспилотников*

"Израиль не планирует продавать России самые совершенные беспилотные летательные аппараты, а договор о поставках БПЛА, который уже подписан двумя странами, не повлечет утечек важных технологий. Об этом, как сообщает The Jerusalem Post, заявил неназванный источник в военном ведомстве страны. Таким образом он прокомментировал информацию о том, что россияне могут использовать БПЛА для изучения технологий их производства.
Собеседник издания отметил, что израильтяне были заранее осведомлены о том, что России необходимы беспилотные летательные системы для изучения их технических особенностей, хотя ранее об этом официально не сообщалось. "Мы несем ответственность за защиту наших современных технологий", - подчеркнул представитель военного ведомства страны.
Отметим, что впервые о планах по закупке израильских беспилотных летательных систем сообщил в ноябре 2008 года заместитель председателя комитета Госдумы по обороне Михаил Бабич. Данная информация неоднократно опровергалась, однако позже была официально подтверждена российскими военными и представителями структур, занимающихся закупками оборонной продукции.
10 апреля 2009 года заместитель министра обороны России по вооружению Владимир Поповкин сообщил, что израильские БПЛА будут использоваться для отработки принципов применения такой техники, а не для боевых действий. Ранее военные заявляли, что отечественные образцы пока отстают от зарубежных, хотя ряд предприятий уже работают над созданием современных БПЛА в интересах российской армии.
Согласно последней информации, стоимость партии из 12 беспилотников, которые приобрела Россия, составляет 53 миллиона долларов. По данным СМИ, это БПЛА Bird-Eye 400, масса которого составляет 5 килограммов и радиус действия 10 километров, I-View MK150 (160 килограммов и 100 километров), а также Searcher Mk II (426 килограммов и 250 километров). Производителем техники является компания Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI)".

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/06/23/drones/

----------


## AC

> Заглянул на сайт "Волга-Днепр". Серьезная фирма, только аще нет никаких реквизитофф... О как! Похоже состоит из нескольких дочерних компаний. Вот есть по АирКарго. В парке компании даже 747-е есть... Международные перевозки с 2004 года... На пустом месте такие фирмы не возникают...


Для сведения: менеджмент "Волги-Днепр" контролирует порядка 80% компании, фонд госимущества Украины -- около 15%, украинское АНТК имени Антонова -- около 3%, остальные доли распылены между физическими и юридическими лицами...
Вам назвать фамилию "менеджмента"?...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

26 июня, AVIA.RU – Минпромторг РФ рассмотрит возможности размещения на Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе (УУАЗ) заказа на производство штурмовиков Су-25, сообщает АРМС-ТАСС со ссылкой на  министра промышленности и торговли Виктора Христенко.
Он посетил УУАЗ в рамках своей рабочей поездки по предприятиям авиапрома Приволжского, Дальневосточного и Сибирского федеральных округов.
"Программа производства штурмовиков Су-25 в Улан-Удэ будет рассматриваться совместно с Минобороны РФ с точки зрения интересов военного ведомства и ведущейся поддержки предприятий авиапрома РФ", - отметил г-н Христенко.
УУАЗ - единственное предприятие авиапрома РФ, выпускающее как вертолеты (семейство "Ми"), так и самолеты (штурмовики "Сухого"). Линия сборки самолетов мало востребована с начала 1990-х годов, когда резко сократились оборонные заказы. Сейчас Су-25 производится заводом в единичных экземплярах вне программ госзаказа, напоминает агентство.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1246011769

----------


## borchet

Все правильно
Возжаевка переучивается на Су-24м - получит это старье она из Хурбы, которая получила их из Озерной пади, а та получала из выводимых частей из СГВ
Сама Хурба получит Су-24м и м2 из Переяславки, которая примет "новый облик в виде трупа" - то есть сократится...
Несколько лет назад часть новых машин из Переяславки попали в Морозовск уже...

----------


## AC

> Все правильно
> Возжаевка переучивается на Су-24м - получит это старье она из Хурбы, которая получила их из Озерной пади, а та получала из выводимых частей из СГВ
> Сама Хурба получит Су-24м и м2 из Переяславки, которая примет "новый облик в виде трупа" - то есть сократится...
> Несколько лет назад часть новых машин из Переяславки попали в Морозовск уже...


Хм-м-м?... А сама Возжаевка разве не принимает "новый облик" вместе с Переяславкой?...  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> *Как живет самая известная база ВВС перед превращением в аэропорт бизнес-авиации*
> http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2009/062/20.html
> Легендарный аэродром Кубинка готовится к переменам. Еще в апреле стало известно, что бизнесмен Сулейман Керимов собирается создавать здесь первый в России аэропорт бизнес-авиации. Базирующиеся на аэродроме пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи» переподчинят Липецку, остальные полки расформируют...


*Премьер-министр России Владимир Путин подписал распоряжение, которым исключил из перечня аэродромов совместного базирования позицию, касающуюся аэродрома Кубинка.*
Аэродром совместного базирования – это аэродром, на котором совместно базируются гражданские воздушные суда, государственные воздушные суда и (или) воздушные суда экспериментальной авиации. Перечень таких аэродромов утверждается правительством России...
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1377483.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

*Найдены масштабные хищения в ВВС России*

Последняя проверка выявила значительные нарушения финансово-экономической и хозяйственной деятельности в ВВС России, ущерб составляет более 500 миллионов рублей, сообщил высокопоставленный источник в министерстве обороны России.  


"По результатам проведенных проверок финансово-экономической деятельности ущерб в Военно-воздушных силах оценивается более чем в 660 миллионов рублей, что в два раза больше суммы, выявленной предыдущей ревизией", - сказал он. 


По данным источника, нарушения выявлены, в частности, в использовании материальных ресурсов и денежных средств со стороны должностных лиц управлений, войсковых частей и организаций ВВС. "В ходе проверки также установлены факты неэкономного, нерационального и неэффективного расходования денежных средств", - отметил собеседник. 


Он также сообщил, что министр обороны России Анатолий Сердюков потребовал от финансовой инспекции Минобороны до 1 сентября предоставить сведения о принимаемых мерах по устранению выявленных недостатков "с указанием виновных должностных лиц, привлеченных к различным видам ответственности". 


Он добавил, что в ходе ревизии было зачтено или возмещено из суммы ущерба более 54 миллионов рублей. "В ходе проводимых ревизий отмечались факты сокрытия нарушений финансово-экономической деятельности в некоторых войсковых частях ВВС России", - отметил источник агентства. Он привел пример, что подобных нарушений было выявлено на сумму более 11 миллионов рублей. "Более 88% общей суммы потерь было выявлено в Управлении связи ВВС России", - сказал собеседник. В частности, выявлен факт недостачи восьми изделий "Бастион-ГК" на центральном складе технических средств ВВС России на сумму более 79 миллионов рублей, отметил он. 

http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4...d%3D1246445808



Кражи не будет - все уже украдено до нас....

----------


## AC

*ВВС России вводят над Москвой план "Перехват"*
МОСКВА, 3 июл - РИА Новости. Спецслужбы и правоохранительные органы России принимают беспрецедентные меры безопасности в связи с визитом в Москву президента США Барака Обамы, сообщил РИА Новости представитель одной из российских спецслужб, занимающийся подготовкой визита...
Он также рассказал, что во время визита в дежурном режиме будут находиться Военно-воздушные силы Московского военного округа.
"Несколько десятков истребителей будут находится на боевом дежурстве, на аэродромах. Кроме того, воздушное пространство Московского региона будет объявлено бесполетной зоной. Средствам ПВО ВВС России даны указания пресекать все попытки нарушения режима безопасности", - отметил источник...
Целиком тут:
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...176174526.html

----------


## Холостяк

*"Сенсационные" признания генерала Антонова*




Россия превосходит НАТО по качеству оружия
«Правда.Ру» 

Россия по качеству вооружений превосходит страны НАТО. Об этом заявил первый заместитель начальника Главного штаба Сухопутных войск России генерал-лейтенант Сергей Антонов. Это касается и высокоточного оружия, и боевой техники.

«Наш военно-промышленный комплекс производит боевую технику, соответствующую мировым стандартам, — сказал Антонов. — Я считаю, что мы находимся не только на том же уровне, но и немного выше по образцам техники, которая имеется у стран НАТО». 

Генерал сообщил, что в этом году в сухопутные войска будет передано более 3 тысяч единиц новых образцов вооружения и военной техники. Это ракетные комплексы «Искандер-М», зенитно-ракетные системы «Бук-М2», «Тор-М2», противотанковые ракетные комплексы «Корнет», «Хризантема», бронемашины БМП-3, БТР70-70М, БТР-80, автомобильная спецтехника «КамАЗ» и другие вооружения. 

Конечно, было бы хорошо тому же Антонову дать доказательства превосходства хотя бы по некоторым образцам. 

Что касается 3 тыс. "новых образцов и вооружения", то расклад выглядит примерно таким: 
- ОТК «Искандер-М» - 6-10 установок 
- зенитно-ракетные системы «Бук-М2» - 12-16
- «Тор-М2» - до 20 
- противотанковые ракетные комплексы «Корнет», «Хризантема» - до 100 
бронемашины БМП-3 - 31 
БТР70-70М - 31 
БТР-80 - 62
автомобильная спецтехника «КамАЗ» - 1500 
(все другие "новые вооружения" - модернизированные советские образцы, которые зачисляются как новье, чтобы у лохов было больше восторга). 

*А вот про нашу Авиацию - так АЩЕ НИ СЛОВА!!!!!*

----------


## [RUS] MK

> [B][SIZE=2]"Сенсационные" признания генерала Антонова


Собачий лай  :Cool:

----------


## AC

*А никто не знает часом, чьих полков самолеты у нас в Китай на учения полетли???...*
ХАБАРОВСК, 14 июля. (ИТАР-ТАСС). В совместных учениях РФ и КНР "Мирная миссия-2009" участвуют с обеих сторон около 3 тыс. военнослужащих, около 300 единиц наземной техники и свыше 40 самолетов и вертолетов, сообщил по прибытии в Хабаровск на пути в Китай руководитель учениями с российской стороны, заместитель главнокомандующего Сухопутными войсками России генерал-лейтенант Александр Студеникин. 
"От России в маневрах участвуют десантно-штормовая рота 83-й отдельной десантно-штурмовой бригады и усиленный мотострелковый батальон Дальневосточного военного округа (ДВО), штаб руководства учениями и, так называемый, "обучаемый штаб" из состава офицеров ДВО", - сказал Студеникин. 
"Российские ВВС на маневрах представлены 22 самолетами и вертолетами, включая два военно-транспортных самолета Ил-76, пять фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24, пять штурмовиков Су-25, пять истребителей Су-27 и пять военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-8", - добавил замглавкома.
http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=73122&cid=25

----------


## muk33

27СМ насколько мне известно, с Ц.Угловой

----------


## AC

> 27СМ насколько мне известно, с Ц.Угловой


Спасибо!...  :Smile: 
Тогда остается вопрос по Су-24, Су-25 и Ми-8.  :Confused: 
Ил-76 в общем-то могут быть откуда угодно -- их постоянно откуда-то куда-то кидают...

----------


## [RUS] MK

Минобороны закупает 48 сверхновых истребителей Су-35

Минобороны РФ приняло решение закупить для Военно-воздушных сил 48 многоцелевых истребителей Су-35.

"У компании "Сухой" мы заказываем 48 новейших истребителей Су-35. Они будут приняты на вооружение до 2015 года. Планируется, что поставки начнутся уже в 2011 году", - сообщил "Интерфаксу" высокопоставленный представитель российского военного ведомства, уточнив, что официально объявить о контракте планируется в один из первых дней работы Международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2009, который пройдет с 18 по 23 августа в подмосковном Жуковском.

Многоцелевой истребитель Су-35 - глубоко модернизированный сверхманевренный многофункциональный истребитель поколения "4++". В нем использованы технологии пятого поколения, обеспечивающие превосходство над истребителями аналогичного класса. Су-35 предназначен для поражения воздушных целей (в свободном пространстве и на фоне земли), а также наземных и надводных целей с применением управляемых и неуправляемых авиационных средств поражения.

Это качественно новая машина. Самолет получил усовершенствованный планер, позволивший добиться существенного увеличения ресурса самолета - до 6000 часов или 30 лет эксплуатации. При его разработке были использованы технологии снижения радиолокационной заметности. Истребитель оснащен системой дозаправки топливом в полете и может быть использован для дозаправки однотипных самолетов.

Другим важным отличием Су-35 от предшественников семейства Су-27 является применение новых двигателей 117С, разработки НПО "Сатурн". По сравнению с АЛ-31Ф вместе с тяговыми показателями (на 16%), в 2-2,7 раза возросли и ресурсные характеристики силовой установки. Самолет оборудован и вспомогательной силовой установкой, позволяющей действовать с неподготовленных аэродромов. Новая комплексная система управления КСу-35, выполняющая функции сразу нескольких систем, применявшихся раньше на Су-27, повысила пилотажные и маневренные возможности истребителя.

Главной особенностью Су-35 является применение принципиально нового комплекса бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования, включая информационное обеспечение кабины пилота, так называемая "стеклянная кабина". Основу системы управления вооружением Су-35 составляет новая РЛС с фазированной антенной решеткой "Ирбис-Э", обладающая уникальными характеристиками по дальности обнаружения целей. Она позволяет обнаруживать воздушные цели на расстоянии до 400 километров, сопровождать до 30 воздушных целей, а также вести одновременный обстрел до 8 воздушных и 4 наземных целей.

К летным испытаниям истребителя Су-35 компания "Сухой" приступила в феврале 2008 года. Первый вылет состоялся на аэродроме Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова в подмосковном Жуковском. В октябре 2008 года в Комсомольске-на-Амуре поднялся в воздух второй самолет

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=299626

----------


## AC

> Минобороны РФ приняло решение закупить для Военно-воздушных сил 48 многоцелевых истребителей Су-35.


Про это тов. Путин сказал еще 13 мая в Монголии после его посещения КнААПО (накануне визита в Улан-Батор).  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Минобороны скрывает сбитую истину* 

*http://www.mk.ru/316795.html*
*В ходе прошлогодней войны с Грузией ВВС России потеряли шесть самолетов, три из которых предположительно были сбиты “дружественным огнем”. Такую новость в четверг растиражировали почти все информагентства и электронные СМИ со ссылкой на доклад авторитетного военного издания Moscow Defence Brief. Однако, как уже писал “МК”, ситуация с потерями на самом деле может быть и хуже. 

*Свои данные эксперты журнала получили путем изучения сообщений грузинских, российских и югоосетинских СМИ, а также специализированных интернет-форумов. Однако все эти данные с самого начала были противоречивы. 

Грузины все потери российских самолетов с самого начала зачисляли себе в зачет и утверждали, что всего сбили 15 наших самолетов. Минобороны РФ официально признало потерю только четырех своих самолетов — трех штурмовиков “Су-25” и одного дальнего бомбардировщика “Ту-22М3”. Однако ни ту, ни другую информацию нельзя считать достоверной. Хотя бы потому, что у нас имеется фотосъемка, свидетельствующая о том, как ночью во время снижения один из вертолетов ФСБ, груженный боеприпасами, задел своими лопастями винты других машин на стоянке. При взрыве был потерян не только как минимум один вертолет, но и пострадали люди. Эти вертолеты не упоминаются в статистике ни одной из сторон конфликта. 

Кроме того, “МК”, основываясь на рассказах непосредственных участников тех событий, подробно писал о том, как был потерян стратегический бомбардировщик “Ту-22М3”, который, по данным Генштаба, выполнял воздушную разведку. Однако, по данным наших военных источников, это была вовсе не разведка. Первые вылеты бомбардировщиков осуществлялись уже в ночь на 9 августа.


 Более десяти “Ту-22М3” нанесли одновременные прицельные авиаудары по первоочередным объектам в Грузии: складу боеприпасов в районе Рустави, аэродромам Вазиани, Сенаки и Марнеули. И применялось для этого вовсе не высокоточное оружие, а так называемые бомбы свободного падения. Уровень выучки офицеров и управления 37-й армии дальней авиации представителем Генштаба был оценен как высокий. 

История с “Ту-22” с самого начала была темной. Как только стало известно, что один из бомбардировщиков сбит, в некоторых СМИ прошла информация о том, что этот самолет принадлежал летно-испытательному центру в Ахтубинске. Позже выяснилось, что он на самом деле из гарнизона Шайковка под Калугой. И про Ахтубинск все сразу забыли. Но дело в том, что, по информации одного из представителей этого центра, у них тоже был потерян “Ту-22”. Точнее, экспериментальный самолет-лаборатория, созданный на его базе. Этот страшно дорогой образец, еще даже не поступивший на вооружение, действительно отправили в Грузию с целью разведки. Там он как раз и был сбит “дружественным огнем” югоосетинской ПВО. Летчикам повезло: они удачно катапультировались, и факт удалось скрыть. 

По информации наших источников, на высоких совещаниях звучала цифра потерь авиации — 10 самолетов и вертолетов. Что же касается “дружественного огня”, то один из наших летчиков был представлен к званию Героя России за то, что, шесть раз уходил из-под обстрела ПВО. Причем трижды это был “дружественный огонь”.

----------


## AC

> ...Информацию нельзя считать достоверной. Хотя бы потому, что у нас имеется фотосъемка, свидетельствующая о том, как ночью во время снижения один из вертолетов ФСБ, груженный боеприпасами, задел своими лопастями винты других машин на стоянке. При взрыве был потерян не только как минимум один вертолет, но и пострадали люди...


Это-то как раз более или менее понятно... Поскольку упомянутый вертолет принадлежал ФСБ (если это так), а не ВВС, то генерал Ноговицын (Минобороны) его в свою статистику потерь с чистой совестью и не включает -- это не их ведомства потеря...

----------


## AC

> *Минобороны скрывает сбитую истину*


Можно посмотреть еще тут:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1201020

----------


## muk33

> *Минобороны скрывает сбитую истину* 
> 
> *http://www.mk.ru/316795.html*
> [B] И про Ахтубинск все сразу забыли. Но дело в том, что, по информации одного из представителей этого центра, у них тоже был потерян “Ту-22”. Точнее, экспериментальный самолет-лаборатория, созданный на его базе..


Полная ерунда! Бред сумасшедшего. ГЛИЦ потерял 9.08 один Су-24М, экипаж: И.Зинов, И.Ржавитин (погиб). Об этом достаточно много писали. Никаких потерь больше не было.

----------


## AC

> Полная ерунда! Бред сумасшедшего. ГЛИЦ потерял 9.08 один Су-24М, экипаж: И.Зинов, И.Ржавитин (погиб). Об этом достаточно много писали. Никаких потерь больше не было.


А это был М или МР?  :Confused:  (если Вы в курсе, конечно...)

----------


## Холостяк

> Можно посмотреть еще тут:
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1201020


Да..., немало изданий что-то именно сейчас зашумели о потерях и мусолят эту цифру шесть, рассказывая про "дружественный" огонь...
Хммммм.... Не верят нашим официальным лицам, не верят...

----------


## Антон

Я 2 месяца назад уволился из армии,так вот слышал  от офицеров что часть наших самолётов была потеряна от "дружественного огня"

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Можно посмотреть еще тут:
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1201020


или тут
Война в Южной Осетии


2 АНТОН
не с Мончи увольнялись? Серега "Слесарь" там? АО, выпуск Ставропольского-2001?

----------


## RuLavan

> А это был М или МР?  (если Вы в курсе, конечно...)


Ну разве что МР у нас теперь с бомбами на разведку высылают ;)




> Это-то как раз более или менее понятно... Поскольку упомянутый вертолет принадлежал ФСБ (если это так), а не ВВС, то генерал Ноговицын (Минобороны) его в свою статистику потерь с чистой совестью и не включает -- это не их ведомства потеря...


Вертолёт ФСБ, причём Ми-8МТКО :(. В потери он и так не включён, так как дело было уже после завершения активных боевых действий, в ночь с 16 на 17 августа и не от огня противника. Шесть - это самолётов с 8 по 11 августа.

----------


## AC

> Ну разве что МР у нас теперь с бомбами на разведку высылают ;)


Я про бомбы не в курсе...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Да..., немало изданий что-то именно сейчас зашумели о потерях и мусолят эту цифру шесть, рассказывая про "дружественный" огонь...
> Хммммм.... Не верят нашим официальным лицам, не верят...


Как же ж им верить, коли они брешуть...  :Smile:

----------


## RuLavan

> Я про бомбы не в курсе...


Вот на этой фотке с места падения нечто на переднем плане лежит  :Smile: 

Да Зинов в плену и сам не отрицал. Он сказал, что не бомбил потому что цель в первом заходе не обнаружили, а на втором его сбили.

----------


## Антон

> или тут
> Война в Южной Осетии
> 
> 
> 2 АНТОН
> не с Мончи увольнялись? Серега "Слесарь" там? АО, выпуск Ставропольского-2001?


Нет,не оттуда :Wink:

----------


## muk33

> А это был М или МР?  (если Вы в курсе, конечно...)


Первое... RuLavan прав отчасти. Сильное задымление внизу. Могли пострадать гражданские...

----------


## AC

> Первое... RuLavan прав отчасти. Сильное задымление внизу. Могли пострадать гражданские...


Спасибо Вам и RuLavan...  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

- Полковник Ржавитин Игорь Викторович - присвоено звание Героя России посмертно.
Чем награждён полковник Зинов Игорь Леонидович?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вот на этой фотке с места падения нечто на переднем плане лежит 
> 
> Да Зинов в плену и сам не отрицал. Он сказал, что не бомбил потому что цель в первом заходе не обнаружили, а на втором его сбили.


Что лежит? ПТБ?

И что же это за дорогущая лаборатория 22, которой даже еще в войсках нет? Зачем в войсках лаборатория?  :Smile: 
Бред какой-то.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RuLavan

> И что же это за дорогущая лаборатория 22, которой даже еще в войсках нет? Зачем в войсках лаборатория? 
> Бред какой-то.


А это отголоски непризнания потери Су-24. То, что сбит экипаж из Ахтубинска, секретом не было уже с 9 августа. Но официально кроме штурмовиков был потерян только Ту-22, да и пленный Малков с него говорил что они только на разведку летали и никого не бомбили. Вот на форумах и образовалась версия, что сбит уникальный Ту-22М3Р №36 из Ахтубинска.

На самом же деле конечно сбит был обычный строевой Ту-22М3 из 52 тбап, не имеющий никакого отношения к ГЛИЦ.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

от участников той войны ("кубинские" ВДВ) слышал что был как минимум один 24-й сбит. МО РФ потери не подтверждает - не свинство ли по отношению к летчикам? к семьям?
Ъ, что Сердюк, что Зе - как их вообще земля носит, мудаков? (про предупреждение знаю, но не выругаться не могу; можно банить :((
как сейчас полки режут... кончились ВВС и ПВО похоже... все в музей

----------


## MADMAX

Самое страшное в нашей армии это неорганизованность и слабость системы управления... Что уж тут говорить, когда приказы отдавались по мобильной связи... Из-за такой неорганизованности мы даже посчитать сколько единиц потерянной боевой техники после конфликта не можем… Я считаю это позор. В таком конфликте и так обделаться. Разведка тоже хромает. Надеюсь, что после захвата во время конфликта военной техники американского производства наши НИИ всё-таки что-нибудь изобретут дельное. Хотя, пока наши что-то изобретут у американцев и их друзей уже будет всё более совершенное, так как они на ВС тратятся по полной.

----------


## alexvolf

> Самое страшное в нашей армии это неорганизованность и слабость системы управления... Что уж тут говорить, когда приказы отдавались по мобильной связи... Из-за такой неорганизованности мы даже посчитать сколько единиц потерянной боевой техники после конфликта не можем… Я считаю это позор. В таком конфликте и так обделаться. Разведка тоже хромает. Надеюсь, что после захвата во время конфликта военной техники американского производства наши НИИ всё-таки что-нибудь изобретут дельное. Хотя, пока наши что-то изобретут у американцев и их друзей уже будет всё более совершенное, так как они на ВС тратятся по полной.


Уважаемый MADMAX
Подобное уже было-зимой 1939-40гг.Воевали со страной,которая ранее входила в состав Российской Империи,на предмет сдвига госграницы   не очень дружелюбного (в то время) по отношению к нам государства. Ксати, разведка Генштаба РККА тогда тоже капитально храмала.И что??? Думаете уроки пошли на пользу? Или история чему нибудь учит??? Очень сомнительно.

----------


## MADMAX

В том то и дело... что не учит...

----------


## Холостяк

*Кто хозяин в небе?*
Интервью с австралийским военным аналитиком Карло Коппом

_Соучредитель аналитического центра Air Power Australia доктор Карло Копп (Carlo Kopp) известен благодаря своим исследованиям, посвященным боевой авиации и вооружению противовоздушной обороны западного и российского производства. Кроме того, он активный критик перспективного американского истребителя F-35 и не менее активный сторонник проекта F-22. В интервью Ленте.ру ученый и квалифицированный пилот поделился своим мнением по поводу итогов технического противостояния Востока и Запада, а также рассказал о перспективах, которые ожидают мировую военную промышленность._ 


*Лента.ру:* _Доктор Копп, в одном из своих последних исследований вы заявили, что американские боевые самолеты F-15, F-16 и F/A-18, равно как и перспективный Joint Strike Fighter, не имеют шансов на выживание в борьбе с российскими системами противовоздушной обороны, так как россияне успешно усовершенствовали их, используя опыт военных конфликтов НАТО в Ираке в 1991 году и в Сербии в 1999 году. Объясните пожалуйста, какие достижения российских производителей вы считаете самыми значительными и какие меры должны предпринять страны НАТО, чтобы добиться превосходства над российской ПВО?_ 
*Доктор Копп:* После окончания "холодной войны" технологии, применяемые в российской промышленности для создания зенитных радиолокационных систем, зенитных ракет, самоходных пусковых станций, значительно усовершенствовались. 
И в советские времена было создано немало замечательных и новаторских образцов оборонной техники, например радиолокаторы подсвета и наведения 5Н63 для ЗРК С-300П, схемы "холодного запуска" для зенитных управляемых ракет 5В55/48Н6/9М82, радиолокаторы раннего обнаружения 5Н64/64Н6. Но тогда Запад имел важное преимущество благодаря ряду новых технологий. С их помощью были разработаны передовые на то время компьютеры, активные фазированные антенные решетки, высокочастотные процессоры, противорадиолокационные ракеты и, конечно, стелс-технологии. Нас очень беспокоило то, что советские зенитные управляемые ракеты (ЗУР) уничтожили много наших самолетов во Вьетнаме и, позже, от них несли потери самолеты, проданные Западом Израилю. Поэтому в создание технологий невидимости и современных средств радиоэлектронной борьбы, способных противостоять российским ПВО того времени, были вложены миллиарды долларов. Эффективность этих затрат подтвердил разгром созданной Советским Союзом системы ПВО Ирака в 1991 году. 
Начиная с 1991 года немало талантливых российских инженеров-конструкторов смогли познакомиться с многочисленными технологиями, которые были недоступны для них в период "холодной войны". Действовавшие до этого ограничения, введенные западными странами, были сняты. Сейчас российские системы вооружения не столь сильно отличаются от западных аналогов и нередко работают на одних и тех же компьютерных процессорах. 
К примеру, многие западные аналитики были потрясены, когда российская компания "Агат" сообщила, что применяет процессоры американской компании Texas Instruments в своих новейших активных радиолокационных головках самонаведения зенитных управляемых ракет и ракет класса "воздух-воздух". Аналогичные процессоры использовали и западные производители ракетного вооружения. Важным фактором стало то, что российские конструкторы получили возможность использовать многие современные технологии и комплектующие, к которым не имели доступа их предшественники в советское время. 
Разгром иракских сил противовоздушной обороны в 1991 году вызвал большое замешательство в рядах сторонников применения управляемых ракет для защиты от боевых самолетов. Российские специалисты очень внимательно изучили успешные действия американских войск и смогли увидеть сильные и слабые стороны технической стратегии США. Тем не менее, сложно сказать, какие именно элементы российских систем ПВО дают им главное преимущество, так как большинство из них работают в комплексе. 
Очень опасны зенитные ракеты дальнего радиуса действия 48Н6Е2/Е3 и 40Н6, поскольку они способны поражать наши воздушные системы радиолокации, электронной разведки и целеуказания, а также самолеты постановки радиоэлектронных помех. А это, соответственно, делает наши войска "слепыми" в бою, не позволяет нам бороться с радиолокационными системами противника. 
Новые радиолокаторы с фазированными антенными решетками большой радиочастотной мощности и скачкообразной перестройки частоты также способны противостоять большинству наших радиопомех. Новые самоходные ЗРК высокой проходимости, такие как "Фаворит", "Триумф", "Антей-2500", системы защиты радиолокаторов против противорадиолокационных ракет и управляемых авиабомб, в том числе такие, как ракетные и ракетно-пушечные комплексы "Тор-М2Е" и "Панцирь-С1", также создают противнику серьезные помехи для подавления средств противовоздушной обороны. Кстати, успех США и их союзников в 1991 и 1999 годах во многом был достигнут благодаря уязвимости советских стационарных систем противовоздушной обороны. Например, системы С-75 и С-125, которые легко было обнаружить и уничтожить с помощью противорадиолокационных ракет и управляемых авиабомб. 
Современные российские низкочастотные радары и пассивные системы радиообнаружения также способны сыграть свою роль. Хотя они не очень эффективны против F-22 и бомбардировщиков B-2, но вполне способны обнаружить менее "невидимые" F-35 и самолеты более ранних моделей и навести на них ЗУРы. 
Новейшие американские стелс-технологии, реализованные в конструкции F-22 и B-2, способны успешно противостоять российским радарам и ракетам, а вот более старые образцы американских и европейских самолетов являются устаревшими в сравнении с российскими системами типа "Триумф" и "Фаворит", а также новыми радарами и средствами защиты, которыми комплектуются эти ЗРС. 
И это существенно меняет положение дел в общемировом стратегическом масштабе. 
*Лента.ру:* _Новейшая система противовоздушной обороны С-400 "Триумф", согласно информации разработчика, значительно превосходит более старый ЗРК С-300. Вместе с тем, перевооружение российской армии на С-400 пока идет медленно, и сегодня "Триумфы" дислоцированы лишь в нескольких регионах России, тогда как наиболее распространенными по-прежнему остаются С-300. По вашему мнению, следует ли России ускорить поставки С-400 своей армии или вместо этого логичнее было бы сосредоточиться на более совершенном вооружении, отвечающем требованиям будущих войн? Стоит ли экспортировать современные средства ПВО или поставлять их своим союзникам вроде Белоруссии?_ 
*Доктор Копп:* С точки зрения западного военного аналитика могу сказать, что чем меньше Россия произведет систем "Триумф", тем лучше, а их экспорт станет для нас проблемой стратегического характера. Такие страны, как Иран и Венесуэла, получив на вооружение системы вроде С-400, способны доставить нам серьезные неприятности. 
Продажа С-400 Белоруссии может быть привлекательна с коммерческой точки зрения. Но она не улучшит отношения Москвы с Евросоюзом, поскольку С-400, размещенные вблизи западных границ, будут покрывать половину территории Польши и не позволят польской авиации спокойно использовать воздушное пространство собственной страны. Стратегически такие действия можно назвать провокационными и дестабилизирующими (писец, а типа когда амеры там размещают свои ракеты, то их действия как можно назвать???). Выгоден экспорт С-400 или нет - зависит от конкретных последствий. К примеру, продажа С-300 Кипру создала политическую суматоху в Эгейском регионе. Аналогичных последствий можно ожидать в любом другом месте, куда будут экспортироваться С-400. Это мощное и стратегически значимое вооружение, способное нейтрализовать любые ВВС, в арсенале которых нет истребителей F-22. 
*Лента.ру:* _Вы являетесь одним из наиболее известных сторонников идеи о том, что американский многоцелевой истребитель F-22 значительно превосходит перспективный F-35 Joint Strike Fighter, несмотря на то, что оба самолета относятся к пятому поколению, а проект F-35 является более молодым. Вы также считаете, что США должны продолжить производство F-22, а также разрешить их экспорт ближайшим союзникам, включая Австралию. По вашему мнению, возможен ли в перспективе экспорт этих самолетов и как это может повлиять на баланс сил в мире?_ 
*Доктор Копп:* Во-первых, F-35 Joint Strike Fighter - не совсем истребитель пятого поколения, поскольку ему недостает надзвуковой маршевой скорости, стелс-технологий и маневренности. Он напоминает истребитель третьего поколения, созданный с использованием некоторых технологий пятого. Он создан для того, чтобы охотиться за танками на поле боя, и не сможет заменить гораздо более совершенный F-22. Утверждать, что F-35 сможет эффективно противостоять российским ЗРС С-300ПМУ2 и С-400, могут только люди, которые не изучали их возможности внимательно. 
Баланс сил в сегодняшнем мире меняется, и меняется не в пользу Запада, поскольку многие западные страны не обновляли парк своей военной авиации образца 1980-х годов. Китай планирует поставить на вооружение более 500 истребителей Flanker (Су-27 и Су-30 - Лента.ру). Это количество сопоставимо с парком американских истребителей F-15 времен "холодной войны". Но F-15, построенные в 1985 году, не могут конкурировать с истребителями Flanker, построенными в 2008 году. Общее число этих российских самолетов, поставленных в Азию, сопоставимо с парком СССР и стран Варшавского договора в 1990 году. В тоже время Австралия и Япония находятся в сложном стратегическом положении, поскольку Япония вооружена истребителями F-15CJ 1983 года выпуска, а Австралия - старыми F/A-18 и планирует покупать F-35. 
Фундаментальных проблем с разрешением экспорта F-22 Австралии, Израилю или Японии на самом деле нет. Оценка рисков, осуществленная американцами около десяти лет назад, показала, что Австралии в этом плане можно доверять: Канберра не будет копировать или экспортировать секретные технологии. Куда больше Австралия, Израиль и Япония обеспокоены тем, что Пентагон хочет продвигать на мировой рынок F-35, а не F-22, а министр обороны США Роберт Гейтс настаивает на остановке производства F-22. 
Вместе с тем, многие американские конгрессмены сегодня призывают разрешить экспорт F-22, и перспективы того, что Австралия, Израиль и Япония в ближайшие годы получат эти самолеты, весьма велики. Вполне вероятно, что Гейтс будет настаивать на закрытии программы, однако уровень поддержки экспорта F-22 в Конгрессе США очень высок. 
*Лента.ру:* _Сегодня фактически лишь Россия и Китай создают собственные истребители пятого поколения, которые теоретически могли бы конкурировать с американскими F-22 и F-35. Оба проекта до сих пор остаются крайне засекреченными, однако, по вашему мнению, каким может быть результат этой работы? В случае успеха, какая из этих двух стран сможет сравниться с потенциалом США и стран НАТО?_ 
*Доктор Копп:* Мне кажется, что прогнозировать результаты работы, которые пока не представлены, всегда небезопасно. 
Россия обладает большинством технологий, необходимых для создания истребителя уровня F-22, но у нее нет большого опыта разработки самолетов-невидимок. Когда ПАК ФА (рабочее название перспективного истребителя пятого поколения компании "Сухой" - Лента.ру) будет представлен, мы сможем оценить, насколько инженерам "Сухого" удалось справиться с этими трудностями. Даже если аэродинамически ПАК ФА будет на уровне F-22 или превзойдет его, успех в бою все равно будет зависеть от уровня технологий невидимости. 
Китайский J-XX? Китайцы на сегодняшний день не раскрыли о нем ничего стоящего, так что любые выводы относительно возможностей этого самолета будут полной спекуляцией. 
*Лента.ру:* _В то время как Россия и США фактически делят рынок боевых самолетов, ряд других стран также развивают и продвигают свои многоцелевые истребители. Это, к примеру, французский Rafale, панъевропейский Typhoon, шведский Gripen. Смогут ли российские производители, такие как "МиГ" и "Сухой", сохранить конкурентоспособность на рынке и какой из российских истребителей вы назвали бы лучшим на сегодняшний день и почему?_ 
*Доктор Копп:* Успех в воздушном бою зависит от многих ключевых факторов. Преимущество получают самолеты, которые оснащены бортовыми РЛС большей мощности, несут больше ракет, обладают более высокой скоростью и маневренностью, заправлены большим количеством топлива и к тому же защищены более совершенными стелс-технологиями. Ни один из европейских истребителей по этим показателям не имеет существенного превосходства над новыми Су-35-1 или МиГ-35. Базовый дизайн европейских машин уходит корнями в 1980-е годы, когда в СССР завершались работы над Су-27С. 
Истребители Eurofighter и Gripen NG будут вооружены ракетами Meteor с прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем. Это позволит им получить определенное преимущество в дальнем бою, но лишь до тех пор, пока аналогичные российские ракеты РВВ-АЕ-ПД повышенной дальности не поступят в серийное производство. 
Трудно сказать, какой из европейских истребителей наиболее конкурентоспособен, поскольку ни один из них не смог добиться больших успехов на мировом рынке. В целом западные страны не озаботились вложением достаточных средств в замену парков истребителей эпохи "холодной войны". 
Что касается российских самолетов, то Су-35-1 имеет лучший экспортный потенциал по сравнению с МиГ-35, поскольку большинство возможных клиентов находятся в Азии, а для больших расстояний нужен большой самолет с широким радиусом действия. Радары и оптика, использующиеся в конструкции этих самолетов, в основном идентичны европейским. Бортовые радиолокаторы с активной фазированной антенной решеткой на европейских и российских самолетах похожи, но отстают от американских. 
ПАК ФА, если его дизайн будет удачным, может добиться большого успеха на мировом рынке, в то время как F-35 - это техническая ошибка. Западные страны, если они не смогут купить F-22, непременно столкнутся с этой стратегической проблемой. 
*Лента.ру:* _Вы внимательно анализируете достижения российской оборонной промышленности и, вероятно, можете оценить ее нынешнее состояние. По вашему мнению, в чем заключаются преимущества и недостатки российского военпрома? Может ли Россия в этом плане быть независимой от бывших республик СССР, предприятия которых в советское время были тесно связаны с российскими?_ 
*Доктор Копп:* Очень правильный вопрос. В советское время военная промышленность не имела недостатка в государственном финансировании со стороны СССР и стран Варшавского договора для производства смертоносных вооружений в массовом масштабе. В то же время она была лишена доступа к последним достижениям компьютерных и высокочастотных технологий мирового рынка. В настоящее время сложилась прямо противоположная ситуация. Россия недостаточно финансирует свой ВПК, а большинство стран Варшавского договора стали членами НАТО и не покупают российское вооружение. Зато теперь ваш военпром получил неограниченный доступ к современным компьютерам, программному обеспечению, высокочастотной электронике и оптическим чипам на мировом рынке. 
Я изучал советские и российские военные технологии на протяжении тридцати лет, чем и занимались "воины холодной войны". Начиная с 1991 года я наблюдал настоящий творческий и инновационный взрыв. Скорость, с которой российская военная промышленность перенимала у Запада сложные компьютерные технологии и использовала их в своих разработках, была поразительной. Россия до сих пор обладает высокой профессиональной культурой в области инженерных решений и военной науки. 
Когда современные российские профессиональные журналы пишут о радиолокационных системах и ракетном вооружении, то делают это лучше большинства аналогичных профессиональных изданий на английском языке. Во время "холодной войны" все было наоборот. Западная оборонная индустрия сильно страдает от утечки мозгов – зачастую высококвалифицированные инженеры и ученые уезжают разрабатывать компьютеры в Кремниевой долине или заниматься финансами на Уолл-стрит, поскольку зарплаты там выше, а риск потерять работу меньше, чем в военной отрасли. 
Кто-то скажет, что российский ВПК сегодня столкнулся с тем же - талантливые инженеры и ученые покидают страну и уезжают работать в Кремниевую долину или на Уолл-стрит. Однако если молодой талантливый инженер или ученый хочет найти работу по специальности в России, то выбора у него фактически не будет – он попадет в военный научно-исследовательский институт или на оборонный завод. В этом большое преимущество российского ВПК по сравнению с западными конкурентами. 
По сравнению с периодом "холодной войны" количество докторов наук в области физики, инженерного и компьютерного дела, математики на Западе сократилось. Нам сложно удержать талантливого выпускника в университетских лабораториях или в оборонной промышленности. Сегодня талантливые молодые люди предпочитают изучать в университетах медицину, право или основы бизнеса, а не естественные или инженерные дисциплины. 
Российская промышленность, в отличие от западной, не боится экспериментировать с новыми идеями и решениями, поскольку на Западе эксперименты ограничены необходимостью финансировать их из прибыли компаний. 
Независимость российской военной промышленности от бывших советских республик - также интересный вопрос. Разрыв отношений с Украиной в 2004-2005 годах оказал вашему ВПК плохую услугу, поскольку многие ключевые конструкторские бюро и предприятия остались на Украине. Причем многие украинские компании тоже были ликвидированы или стали конкурировать с российскими, продавая запасные части, осуществляя ремонт и модернизацию вооружения советского производства. Отношения России и Украины были сложными еще с царских времен, и сегодня Россия расплачивается за это в политическом смысле. 
Тем не менее, очень немногие западные страны сегодня могут заявить, что их военная промышленность полностью независима от мирового рынка. Американцы пытаются сохранить независимость, но даже им сейчас приходится закупать часть оборонной продукции за рубежом, например компьютерные чипы и материалы у Японии и Китая. В условиях глобализации слишком сложно полагаться лишь на собственные силы. 
Беседу вел Андрей Федоров.
http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2009/07/27/kopp/

----------


## AC

> ...Продажа С-400 Белоруссии может быть привлекательна с коммерческой точки зрения. Но она не улучшит отношения Москвы с Евросоюзом, поскольку С-400, размещенные вблизи западных границ, будут покрывать половину территории Польши и не позволят польской авиации спокойно использовать воздушное пространство собственной страны...


Пусть не парятся -- дальней ракеты для С-400 все равно пока нет, так что ничего "покрывать" она не может...  :Smile:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Вот краткий и очень правильный коммент на это "интервью" с сухого от flateric:



> дядюшка Карла - бывший инженер-электронщик в сотовой компании, основавший со вторым подобным перцем
> "аналитичесгий центр" по вопросам авиации
> много крови выпил у австралийского МО. сейчас - персона нон-грата у них
> а у Карлы есть любимые темы, например - какой хороший F-22
> или - страшная угроза угрожает Австралии, на нее скоро все нападут
> поэтому ей срочно нужно купить как можно больше F-22
> 
> еще ей нужно срочно поставить АФАРы и F119 на их древние F-111
> это, по его мнению, делается за два часа в полевых условиях
> ...

----------


## SergM

Всё это интересно, что вы этими "глобальными" вопросами интересуетесь и озабочены. Но в праздник Св. Ильи-пророка, который также и праздник Св.Ильи-Муромского, необходимо повернуть эту тему в совершенно практическую сторону и остановиться на имеющемся положении текущих фактов. Вчера по Народному Радио была актуальнейшая передача-обозрение на эту тему. Участвовали - обычный политический обозреватель и приглашённый обозреватель, недавний офицер Генерального Штаба, нынешний деятель военно-политического фонда. Основные формальные обсуждавшиеся темы были 2:
- объявленные ведущиеся переговоры по сокращениям российских стратегических ядерных сил по плану якобы "перезагруженных отношений" США-Россия Барака Обамы.
- широковещательно официально декларируемая и ведущаяся так называемая авторами "реформа Российской Армии".

По 1й теме сделан аккуратный подсчёт в соответствии с имеющимися официальными данными о том, что в результате выполнения плана сокращения, Российские ядерные стратегические силы по количеству и общей боевой мощи ядерных боеголовок сравняются с суммарной мощностью ядерных боеголовок Франции(700 боеголовок) и(+) Англии (800 боеголовок) и станут несоизмеримы с боевой мощью ядерных сил как США, так блока НАТО, учитывая, что США даже не позволяют поднимать тему о ведущимся ими нескольких программ практического развёртывания нескольких систем стратегической космической и наземной противоракетной обороны.

По 2 теме приведены следующие факты: официально заявленное на высшем уровне сокращение танковых сил РФ до 2 000 танков свидетельствует о практическом исполнении плана устранения и почти полной утраты наступательной боевой мощи сухопутных наземных сил Российской Армии. Ибо приводится текущая статистика зарубежных армий на которую в других случаях так любят ссылаться всевозможные "реформаторы": в армии Польши, члена НАТО у наших восточных границ - 4 000 танков. У Современной Германии - 3 500 танков. У Турции, также члена НАТО у наших границ - 4 000 танков. У Китая свыше 10 000 танков. У США, по сведениям образовательных фильмов американского производства - 3 500 танков типа Абрамс. Суммарно у блока НАТО на балансе находится около 30 000 танков, которые никто не собирается сокращать ни до 20 000 танков, ни до 3 000, ни тем более - в здравом уме - как официально объявлено министерскими "реформаторами" в России - до 2 000 танков. Таким образом, делают вывод оба профессиональных обозревателя, основываясь на строгих фактах зарубежной статистики, нигде нашей обороноспособности так не грозят враги, как "собственные" экстремисты-радикалы в руководстве Российского Минобороны. Обозреватель-бывш. сотрудник Генштаба приводит и такие строгие дополнительные факты :1) однолетней давности Грузинская война началась атакой Грузинских танков, закончилась наступлением под предводительством сокращаемых Российских танков, 2) год спустя - после этой войны особо отличившийся в ней пехотный полк 58 Кавказской Армии - полностью расформирован (ликвидирован), закрвыта и ликвидируется Пермская мобилизационная база военной техники, которая в течение 2-3 суток полностью сформировала наступательный кулак бронетехники Российской Армии в Грузинской войне;наиболее проявививший себя в наступлении Чеченский батальон "Восток" расформирован (также как и полк 58 армии), а его командир -Герой России Ямадаев - убит в Саудовской Аравии, где он вынужден был скрываться(!).  принудительно увольняются из армии по неизвестным поводам и причинам многие молодые отличившиеся и награждённые (!) в Грузинской войне офицеры - некоторые из них пишут возмущённые письма этому обозревателю. Обозреватель предлагает им- увольняемым из Российской Армии отличившимся в Грузинской войне офицерам, писать публичные и открытые письма на имя президента РФ и широко публиковать их в прессе - для правдивого освещения проводимой в стране политики в отношении Армии и обороноспособности. Ну и много что ещё интересного было приведено по этой теме, без затрагивания тем "виртуальных войн" и строительства авианосцев.

А сегодня - не менее интересная программа по отсутствию практически в Российской Федерации реальной практической молодёжной политики и невозможности строительства жилья, с цитатами из статьи зав. кафедрой социологии МГУ.

----------


## Антоха

в июле месяце начался процесс передачи авиационной техники из двух расформированных истребительных полков - гвардейских 28-го и 31-го. Истребители МиГ-29 из Андреаполя своим ходом перелетают в Курск и Домну, а техника из Зернограда на машинах (без килей) перевозится в Миллерово.
Таким образом можно говорить, о прекращении существования двух прославленных авиационных полков... аминь.

----------


## Холостяк

Полно воды, но любознательным можно почитать:
http://www.rosbalt.ru/print/657637.html

Тема:
_С учетом состояния российского ОПК, реализация некоторых амбициозных проектов может быть отложена. Недавно авиапром уже провалил одну перспективную программу – совместную с Индией разработку среднего военно-транспортного самолета (MTA). Теперь под вопросом сроки принятия на вооружение истребителя пятого поколения._
Изначально было объявлено, что прототип перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА, «внутренний индекс» ОКБ им. Сухого — Т-50) будет продемонстрирован на Московском авиакосмическом салоне (МАКС) в августе этого года. Однако, судя по весьма уклончивому интервью Михаила Погосяна программе «Вести» от 18 июня, сроки придется передвинуть.

----------


## FLOGGER

Статья действительно любопытная, но вот это:" На заводах – производителях авиационной техники не будет летчиков-испытателей" вызвало очень сильное удивление. Если есть, кто в теме-это действительно будет так? Или это чушь?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Сегодня военнослужащие и ветераны 16-й Воздушной Армии попрощаются с боевым знаменем...
http://news.mail.ru/society/2804861/

----------


## AC

МОСКВА, 11 авг - РИА Новости. *Военно-воздушные силы России планируют полет истребителя пятого поколения в ноябре-декабре этого года*, сообщил журналистам во вторник главком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
"В ноябре мы должны полететь, в крайнем случае - в декабре, но в любом случае в этом году мы поднимем машину", - сказал Зелин, отвечая на вопрос о сроках летных испытаний новейшего истребителя...
Зелин сообщил, что сейчас *завершается сборка первого летающего образца.
"Три образца уже созданы* по гособоронзаказу для испытаний", - добавил он.
Генерал также сообщил, что совместно *с Индией Россия намерена создавать истребитель пятого поколения маркировки УБ (учебно-боевой)*.
"Сейчас мы создаем машину с одним летчиком, с Индией мы склоняемся к тому, чтобы производить спарки", - уточнил Зелин.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180469230.html

"...Зелин подчеркнул, что сейчас не идет разговор об авиационных средствах, которые будут входить в ВКО.
Главком напомнил, что *во времена СССР для противокосмической обороны создавался самолет МиГ-31. "Эта система реанимируется для решения тех же задач", - сказал главком*...".
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180476749.html

МОСКВА, 11 авг - РИА Новости. *Армейская авиация в перспективе войдет в состав Сухопутных войск*, но пока она должна находиться в структуре ВВС, заявил во вторник журналистам в Москве главком ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
"В будущем армейская авиация должна находиться в составе Сухопутных войск, но *нужно создавать систему управления для того, чтобы в дальнейшем она находилась в составе Сухопутных войск*", - сказал Зелин.
Главком ВВС отверг критику по поводу того, что нахождение армейской авиации в структуре ВВС мешает взаимодействию с другими видами и родами сил.
"Есть недостатки в организации взаимодействия при учениях с общевойсковыми командирами. Но все зависит от подготовки самого общевойскового командира", - сказал Зелин.
Он подчеркнул, что не получал ни одного нарекания по поводу того, что армейская авиация не выделялась для решения каких-либо задач, или летчики были не подготовлены.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180476924.html

МОСКВА, 11 авг - РИА Новости. Россия пока не разрабатывает гиперзвуковой самолет, но теоретические исследования в этом направлении ведутся, заявил во вторник журналистам главком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
"*У ВВС России пока нет заказов на разработку нового гиперзвукового самолета*. Но наработки в этом направлении ведутся, наш институт этой проблемой занимается", - сказал главком.
Комментируя вопрос о том, ведутся ли в России разработки нового гиперзвукового самолета в ответ на аналогичные разработки США, Зелин сказал, что "*надо понять, какова степень угрозы от этих самолетов*".
"Также *надо понять, какие средства необходимы нам, чтобы пресечь полеты самолетов этого типа над территорией России* или дружественных нам государств", - отметил главком...
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180469226.html

МОСКВА, 11 авг - РИА Новости. *Минобороны РФ ставит перед промышленностью задачу увеличить производство систем С-400*, сказал во вторник журналистам главком ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
Он сообщил, что от ведущего разработчика системы корпорации "Алмаз-Антей" были получены документы, в которых говорится, что *в настоящее время эта задача является неподъемной*.
В то же время Зелин подчеркнул, что гособоронзаказ на С-400 не подвергся корректировке в сторону уменьшения в связи с кризисом.
"На гособоронзаказ по С-400 кризис не отразился, и, думаю, что в 2010 году ситуация не изменится. Есть небольшие смещения сроков вправо, но мы еще будем об этом говорить с представителями промышленности", - сказал главком ВВС.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180476837.html

----------


## alexvolf

"...Зелин подчеркнул, что сейчас не идет разговор об авиационных средствах, которые будут входить в ВКО.
Главком напомнил, что *во времена СССР для противокосмической обороны создавался самолет МиГ-31. "Эта система реанимируется для решения тех же задач", - сказал главком*...".
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180476749.html

МОСКВА, 11 авг - РИА Новости. *Армейская авиация в перспективе войдет в состав Сухопутных войск*, но пока она должна находиться в структуре ВВС, заявил во вторник журналистам в Москве главком ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
"В будущем армейская авиация должна находиться в составе Сухопутных войск, но *нужно создавать систему управления для того, чтобы в дальнейшем она находилась в составе Сухопутных войск*", - сказал Зелин.
Главком ВВС отверг критику по поводу того, что нахождение армейской авиации в структуре ВВС мешает взаимодействию с другими видами и родами сил.
"Есть недостатки в организации взаимодействия при учениях с общевойсковыми командирами. Но все зависит от подготовки самого общевойскового командира", - сказал Зелин.
Он подчеркнул, что не получал ни одного нарекания по поводу того, что армейская авиация не выделялась для решения каких-либо задач, или летчики были не подготовлены.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180476924.html

Впечатления от прочитанного материала (по сноскам)... 
Реформы ети..Однако чего хотим и сами не усекаем. Вначале все ломаем (ПВО с ВВС обьеденяем),затем все реанимируем и  передаем 31-е в ВКО для   перехвата спутников на низких орбитах-других задач нет т.к. черная птица сдохла...Возможно появилась у кого-то идея МБР перехватывать? Вполне-идея революционная,как раз -"по сеньке и шапка" и ребята летат будут как астронавты!
Скомкав в клубок тактическую авиацию,передадим под единоначалие СВ,заодно и дальнюю туда-ж,получим нечто АОН- тридцатых.Идеи великих стратегов не забыты...А если внимательно почитать материалы декабрского совещания 1940г совещания и выступление ГСС П.В.Рычагова,то оказывается за 60 лет  военная мысль никуда далее не продвинулась.Кто вдохновляет мертвые идеи не понятно,хоты-б заявлений не делали.

----------


## AC

Еще от Зелина -- сегодняшнее:
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/08/12_08/1_07.html

----------


## AC

> в июле месяце начался процесс передачи авиационной техники из двух расформированных истребительных полков - гвардейских 28-го и 31-го. Истребители МиГ-29 из Андреаполя своим ходом перелетают в Курск и Домну, а техника из Зернограда на машинах (без килей) перевозится в Миллерово.
> Таким образом можно говорить, о прекращении существования двух прославленных авиационных полков... аминь.


И Приморско-Ахтарск того... В Буденновск все -- там будет "авиабаза 1-й категории":

"...Приезд в штурмовой авиационный полк, расположенный под Буденновском, совпал с посещением его комиссией управления авиации Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил РФ. В ее задачи входило оценить уровень готовности и темпы формирования всей инфраструктуры авиационной базы 1-го разряда. «Да, это организационно-штатные мероприятия и от них никуда не денешься», - говорили офицеры в штабе полка. Авиабаза объединит штурмовой авиаполк, отдельный вертолетный полк (оба дислоцируются в Буденновске) и штурмовой авиационный полк в Приморско-Ахтарске. Командиром авиационной базы 1-го разряда назначен командир штурмового авиаполка Герой России полковник Сергей Кобылаш...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/08/12_08/1_09.html

----------


## Mad_cat

> техника из Зернограда на машинах (без килей) перевозится в Миллерово.


хорошо хоть не порежут




> Главком напомнил, что во времена СССР для противокосмической обороны создавался самолет МиГ-31. "Эта система реанимируется для решения тех же задач", - сказал главком...".


интересно бы узнать подробности :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

> "...Зелин подчеркнул, что сейчас не идет разговор об авиационных средствах, которые будут входить в ВКО.
> Главком напомнил, что *во времена СССР для противокосмической обороны создавался самолет МиГ-31. "Эта система реанимируется для решения тех же задач", - сказал главком*...".
> http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180476749.html





> хорошо хоть не порежут 
> 
> интересно бы узнать подробности


Ну млин.... Уже какой по счету Главком все реанимирует и реанимирует... Уж любой врач скажет, что пациент даффно умер...

Это Михайлов реанимиовал уже холодный труп:
http://www.avias.com/news/2006/11/03/109047.html
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/04/04_04/1_03.html

----------


## Mad_cat

> Ну млин.... Уже какой по счету Главком все реанимирует и реанимирует... Уж любой врач скажет, что пациент даффно умер...


может и так, а может и нет. все зависит от желания реанимировать

PS Кстати, всех с праздником, с Днем ВВС! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Шарфюрер

*На МАКСе заключат контракты на 64 российских истребителя*

аказчиком истребителей выступили ВВС России. Они планируют закупить 48 истребителей Су-35, четыре Су-30М2 и 12 Су-27М. Один Су-35 стоит более 40 миллионов долларов, а Су-27 и Су-30 - более 30 миллионов. Кроме самих самолетов, ВВС России закажут дополнительное оборудование и вооружение, поэтому стоимость контракта составит около трех миллиардов долларов."]аказчиком истребителей выступили ВВС России. Они планируют закупить 48 истребителей Су-35, четыре Су-30М2 и 12 Су-27М. Один Су-35 стоит более 40 миллионов долларов, а Су-27 и Су-30 - более 30 миллионов. Кроме самих самолетов, ВВС России закажут дополнительное оборудование и вооружение, поэтому стоимость контракта составит около трех миллиардов долларов.

Хм...А Су-27М — это разве не Су-35?

----------


## Холостяк

> *На МАКСе заключат контракты на 64 российских истребителя*
> 
> аказчиком истребителей выступили ВВС России. Они планируют закупить 48 истребителей Су-35, четыре Су-30М2 и 12 Су-27М. Один Су-35 стоит более 40 миллионов долларов, а Су-27 и Су-30 - более 30 миллионов. Кроме самих самолетов, ВВС России закажут дополнительное оборудование и вооружение, поэтому стоимость контракта составит около трех миллиардов долларов."]аказчиком истребителей выступили ВВС России. Они планируют закупить 48 истребителей Су-35, четыре Су-30М2 и 12 Су-27М. Один Су-35 стоит более 40 миллионов долларов, а Су-27 и Су-30 - более 30 миллионов. Кроме самих самолетов, ВВС России закажут дополнительное оборудование и вооружение, поэтому стоимость контракта составит около трех миллиардов долларов.
> 
> Хм...А Су-27М — это разве не Су-35?


Получится так же как "усиленно" закупают Су-34.... У нас сейчас лихо бросают цифрами, а на деле построить самолет не могут...

----------


## Pilot

скорее всего потеряли буковку С = Су-27СМ. Кстати, в первый день МАКСа будет подписан контракт на эти самолеты ;)

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Получится так же как "усиленно" закупают Су-34.... У нас сейчас лихо бросают цифрами, а на деле построить самолет не могут...


Да там же в ленте инфа по Ил-112 есть — то же не могут построить.

----------


## AC

> скорее всего потеряли буковку С = Су-27СМ. Кстати, в первый день МАКСа будет подписан контракт на эти самолеты ;)


Да, естественно речь про СМ...  :Smile:

----------


## Шарфюрер

Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" передал военному ведомству России первый серийный учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 из 12 предусмотренных по контракту, сообщает РИА Новости."]Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" передал военному ведомству России первый серийный учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 из 12 предусмотренных по контракту, сообщает РИА Новости.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Получится так же как "усиленно" закупают Су-34.... У нас сейчас лихо бросают цифрами, а на деле построить самолет не могут...


все зависит от завода. Иркут, Кнаапо и Сокол (скорее всего) смогут выполнить госзаказ.

----------


## AC

*Алжирские УБ тоже пошли в ВВС*
"...Нижегородский авиазавод "Сокол" передал Минобороны РФ три истребителя МиГ-29, ранее предназначавшиеся для Алжира. Об этом сегодня сообщил журналистам генеральный директор предприятия Александр Карезин.
По его словам, машины были доработаны и усовершенствованы на "Соколе". Всего в течение этого года завод передаст Минобороны шесть истребителей из "алжирского контракта". "Наша часть по контракту - шесть самолетов МиГ-29УБ. После доработки мы планируем поставить их Минобороны в течение этого года" - подтвердил гендиректор "Сокола"...".
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=309369&cid=6

----------


## AC

*И Килпы готовятся к расформированию (телерепортаж из полка):*
http://www.tvc.ru/AllNews.aspx?id=ac...4-56532e5393c3

----------


## DimKo

Реформаторы х...вы, все бы сократили и никаких проблем!

----------


## FLOGGER

> *На МАКСе заключат контракты на 64 российских истребителя*


Непонятно, зачем для этого МАКСа надо было ждать? А, если бы его не было, не заключили бы контракт? Опять же не прозвучало, на какой срок рассчитаны эти мифические поставки? Сроков-то, скорее всего, значит, в контракте нет? Т. е., конкретной программы строительства 64 самолетов нет?



> все зависит от завода. Иркут, Кнаапо и Сокол (скорее всего) смогут выполнить госзаказ.


Если он будет *реально.* Т.е. подкреплен деньгами.



> Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" передал военному ведомству России первый серийный учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 из 12 предусмотренных по контракту, сообщает РИА Новости.


А кто-нибудь знает, куда конкретно передан Як? Опять же непонятно: действо, говорят, было совершено в июле, а сообщили о нем 13 августа. Чего секретили-то?
P.S. Примечательно, что про МИГи ни слова в их планах нет. Видимо, их уже никогда и не будет. Или я чего-то неправильно понимаю?

----------


## Вовчек

Кто знает, Як-130 прошел 2-й этап ГОС испытаний или они продолжаются?

----------


## Mad_cat

> Непонятно, зачем для этого МАКСа надо было ждать?


Делается для привлечения внимания к выставке




> Если он будет реально. Т.е. подкреплен деньгами.


Госзаказ всегда прописывается в бюджете, другое дело, что деньги эти воруют на пути к заводу.

----------


## Холостяк

*Американскую угрозу отразили в планах*

http://www.mk.ru/333008.html

*Перспективный облик Военно-воздушных сил, который благодаря реформе они обретут к 2020 году, обрисовал главком Александр Зелин во вторник, накануне Дня ВВС. Он рассказал, что в России создается воздушно-космическая оборона (ВКО), разрабатывается гиперзвуковой самолет, новейший зенитно-ракетный комплекс С-500, а также закуплен один учебно-боевой “Як-130”.* 

К 2030 году, считает генерал Зелин, “на вооружение основных иностранных государств поступят принципиально новые средства и системы: гиперзвуковые, разведывательно-ударные и воздушно-космические летательные аппараты, беспилотники, оружие на новых физических принципах. ВВС иностранных государств, в первую очередь США, получат возможность наносить высокоточные удары в глобальном масштабе практически по всем целям на территории РФ”. России потребуется адекватный “комплекс средств вооруженной борьбы для предотвращения угроз в воздушно-космической сфере”. 


По словам главкома, к 2020 году ВВС России будут превращены в войска постоянной готовности. Вместо армий создаются командования ВВС и ПВО, а на базе соединений дальней и военно-транспортной авиации — командования ядерного сдерживания и стратегических действий. 
Главком рассказал и о новом вооружении. По поводу создания гиперзвукового самолета он сообщил, что наработки есть, но в разработке таких аппаратов пока нет. Задачи ВКО, по его словам, будет решать новейшая система С-500 (правда, разработчики утверждают, что она существует лишь на уровне идеи).


Пока есть только С-400. Как сказал Зелин, всего один дивизион, хотя “по гособоронзаказу для ВВС полностью сохранена численность заказываемых систем С-400, она не подверглась урезанию”. Но промышленность не может выполнить эту задачу из-за высокой процентной ставки банковских кредитов. 

Из всего перспективного вооружения, названного главкомом, наиболее осязаемым, видимо, можно считать самолет 5-го поколения и учебно-боевой “Як-130”. Правда, создатели самолета 5-го поколения, по словам главкома ВВС, сроков первого полета просили не называть, но он все же считает, что машина взлетит в ноябре-декабре этого года. А по поводу “Як-130” главком заявил, что его закупки уже начались. Куплена одна машина. 

Главком заявил, что сегодня российские ВВС готовятся парировать любые угрозы, в том числе от недавно созданного в ВВС США командования глобального удара, которое “само по себе как управленческая структура угрозы не несет”. Он отметил, что российские военные прекрасно знают, какие боевые силы и средства есть в американской армии, “причем не виртуальные, а реальные”.

----------


## Холостяк

Относительно госзаказа.....

*Гособоронзаказ: денег много, оружия мало*

Бюджетный арсенал
ГАЗЕТА.GZT.RU 
Государство наращивает оборонный заказ

В 2010 году гособоронзаказ будет увеличен на 1,2%, сообщил глава правительства Владимир Путин. Таким образом власти хотят поддержать оборонную промышленность и выполнить намеченные ранее госпрограммы вооружений. Однако российской оборонке выгоднее оснащать вооруженные силы других стран, чем собственные, считают эксперты. 

«Несмотря на непростые условия, в которых мы сегодня находимся, мы все-таки нашли возможность не только сохранить, но и увеличить общий объем гособоронзаказа», — сказал в конце прошлой недели премьер-министр на совещании по гособоронзаказу. В рамках утвержденного на 2009— 2011 годы гособоронзаказа на исполнение долгосрочных контрактов в 2010 году планируется выделить до 200 млрд рублей. Суммарный объем средств, выделяемых на закупку вооружений и оснащение войск, составляет 470 млрд. На эти деньги власти планируют приобрести ракетные комплексы стратегического назначения, крылатые ракеты для авиации Х-102, современные корабли и подлодки, а также самолеты Су27СМ, Су30МК2, Су-35 и Су-34. 

По словам Путина, в будущем году на прежнем уровне останутся финансирование научно-исследовательских работ по оборонной тематике, поставки вооружений и военной техники. Не будут сокращены и расходы на обеспечение армии и флота вещевым довольствием и горюче смазочными материалами. «Мы выделили ключевые направления, по которым сконцентрируем ресурсы на поддержание и развитие стратегического ядерного потенциала, средств ракетно-космической обороны, оснащение войск современными ударными комплексами, системами управления, разведки и связи, а также укрепление военной инфраструктуры на ключевых стратегических направлениях», — подчеркнул глава правительства. 

В свою очередь вице-премьер РФ Сергей Иванов, также присутствовавший на заседании, отметил, что в таком объеме гособоронзаказ позволит решить сразу несколько задач: оснастить армию и флот техникой, выполнить госпрограмму вооружений до 2015 года, а также поддержать около 1,3 тыс. предприятий военно-промышленного комплекса (ВПК), многие из которых являются градообразующими. По словам Иванова, гособоронзаказ сбалансирован, согласован со всеми министерствами и в соответствии с планом 20 августа будет направлен в Минфин для включения в бюджет. 

Объемы оборонзаказа растут год от года: в 2007 году они составляли 302,7 млрд рублей, в 2008-м — 800 млрд. В конце прошлого года оборонзаказ на 2009 год был увеличен с 1,3 трлн рублей до 4 трлн, что отчасти стало следствием событий в Южной Осетии, а также планов президента Дмитрия Медведева по переоснащению Вооруженных сил. 

Впрочем, в начале 2009-го до российской оборонки дошла только 10-я часть обещанных денег. Именно недостатком бюджетного финансирования оборонщики объясняли невозможность начать производство заказанных образцов вооружений. Тогда глава государства встретился с министром финансов Алексеем Кудриным и пожурил его ведомство за нерасторопность. «Плохо, что произошла заминка, — сказал президент. — Эту инерцию нужно ломать. Если в обычные годы все это легко наверстывается, то сегодня нет». 

По словам члена корреспондента Академии военных наук Анатолия Цыганка, заминка повторяется из года в год: Минфину систематически не удается вовремя отправить средства, которых ждут оборонщики. 

Кроме того, считает эксперт, даже увеличив госзаказ, власти не получат ни желаемого вооружения, ни новой формы. Российскому ВПК выгоднее обслуживать иностранные армии, чем собственную. «Скажем, большинство наших БТР продаются в Северную Африку, танки — в Китай и Индию, вертолеты — в Малайзию, — говорит Цыганок. — Российским предприятиям неинтересно выполнять госзаказ и снабжать вооружением собственную страну, поскольку это малоприбыльное предприятие. Сравните: Малайзия покупает наш вертолет за 30 млн рублей, а государство предлагает за него всего 10— 12 млн». 

Кроме того, отмечает эксперт, предприятия недавно созданного «Рособоронсервиса» (структура из 19 субхолдингов, занимается обслуживанием Вооруженных сил России) являются частными и регулярно взвинчивают цены на свои услуги, в частности, ремонт и модернизацию военной техники.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> *Американскую угрозу отразили в планах*
> 
> http://www.mk.ru/333008.html
> .......................................
> .......................................


Уважаемый Холостяк, а в чём Ваша мысль-то?

Прочитал 3 раза, копию статьи из МК вижу, а Ваших мыслей — нет.
Может, мысль — МК продвинуть?

С уважением,

Ник

----------


## Igor_k

> Кто знает, Як-130 прошел 2-й этап ГОС испытаний или они продолжаются?


Fisben утверждает,что еще не вылечен список N1.Но он человек из конкурирующей фирмы

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк, а в чём Ваша мысль-то?
> 
> Прочитал 3 раза, копию статьи из МК вижу, а Ваших мыслей — нет.
> Может, мысль — МК продвинуть?
> 
> С уважением,
> 
> Ник


 
Можете еще 4-й раз перечитать!  
Тему топика тоже перечитайте раза 3-4....

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Можете еще 4-й раз перечитать!  
> Тему топика тоже перечитайте раза 3-4....


Информация о ВВС России из различных источников. Мысли Холостяка.

----------


## Шарфюрер

«Туполев» получил контракт на создание дальнего бомбардировщика для ВВС РФ"]"Туполев" получил контракт на создание дальнего бомбардировщика для ВВС РФ

Самолет будет создан на основе сверхзвукового бомбардировщика Ту-160, а его первый полет запланирован на 2015 год. 

Хм, неужели Ту-160 настолько хорош и современен? Или это такое же на «основе» как Ту-22м на основе Ту-22?

"Руководство ВВС России рассказало о планах закупок Ка-52 и Ми-28Н"]Руководство ВВС России рассказало о планах закупок Ка-52 и Ми-28Н

Вообще, какая-то странная свистоплсяска с Ми и Ка, все никак не определяться, что будут брать.

----------


## AC

> Самолет будет создан на основе сверхзвукового бомбардировщика Ту-160, а его первый полет запланирован на 2015 год. [/URL]
> Хм, неужели Ту-160 настолько хорош и современен? Или это такое же на «основе» как Ту-22м на основе Ту-22?...


А это кто сказал, что он "на основе"?!...  :Smile:

----------


## Шарфюрер

> А это кто сказал, что он "на основе"?!...


Вы про Ту-22М? Ну, если я ничего не путаю, в свое время ставка на этот самолет, а не на «сотку» Сухого, была сделанна в том числе и из-за слов Туполева, говорившего о медернезированном варианте Ту-22. На практике же вышел совершенно другой самолет.

----------


## AC

> Вы про Ту-22М?...


Нет, я про ПАК ДА "на основе" Ту-160.

----------


## Холостяк

*Фальшивый спектакль на МАКСе (к вопросу о "рекордном" контракте на 60 самолетов)* 

Вторник, 18 Августа 2009 г.

Всем, всем, всем!
Великая сенсация случилась сегодня на Московском авационно-космическом салоне!
Как, Вы еще не слыхали!!!
Ну Вы ващеееее!

Читайте и содрогайтесь от сенсации.
Итак - восторженные сообщения СМИ:

Минобороны заключило рекордный контракт с компанией "Сухой".

Крупнейшая в России за последние десятилетия сделка по закупке боевых самолетов заключена во вторник в рамках открывшегося в подмосковном Жуковском авиакосмического салона МАКС-2009. Согласно трем госконтрактам, подписанным Минобороны РФ и компанией "Сухой", авиастроительный холдинг произведет и передаст ВВС России в период c 2010 до 2015 годы включительно 48 новейших многофункциональных сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35C, в 2009-2011 годах - 12 Су-27СМ и до конца 2011 года - четыре Су-30М2. Всего в период до 2015 года компания "Сухой" поставит Военно-воздушным силам России 64 истребителя. 

Контракт был подписан в присутствии премьер-министра РФ Владимира Путина. Подписи под документами поставили начальник Вооружения Вооруженных Сил - замминистра обороны Владимир Поповкин и Генеральный директор компании "Сухой" Михаил Погосян, передает "Интерфакс". 

Эту новость по радио и телевидению передают через каждый час!
Невиданное дело - 60 самолетов мы купим для своих ВВС. 
Купим у самих себя.
Но есть ли сесация?
Ее нет.

Читайте вот это майское сообщение РИА Новости и Вы все поймете. 

18:15 13/05/2009
УЛАН-БАТОР, 13 мая - РИА Новости. Российская армия до 2015 года получит более 60 боевых самолетов благодаря решению дополнительно загрузить Амурский авиационный завод, сообщил премьер-министр РФ Владимир Путин.
"Мы приняли решение дополнительно загрузить предприятие (Амурский авиационный завод) и до 2015 года оно поставит в Вооруженные силы РФ более 60 боевых самолетов", - сказал Путин в среду во время общения с журналистами по итогам поездки в Комсомольск-на-Амуре, Японию и Монголию.

Сесация просто тухлая, дешевый спектакль.
А для самолшетостроителей, которые в теме, просто смешная.
Все и давно было решено.
Этими самолетами МАКСу попытались придать некую значимость. Но она - фальшивая.
Генерал Поповкин и Погосян устроили маленькое феерическое шоу для ВВП. Лишний раз прогнулись.
Так что нам продали вчерашние одуванчики по цене лилий...
У нас это умеют...
Оно, конечно, все равно хорошо, что о самолетах "вверху" думают и что-то делают.
Но зачем такой дешевый пиар?

----------


## [RUS] MK

*В ближайшие год-два парк ВВС может пополниться вертолетами Ка-60*

ЖУКОВСКИЙ, 19 августа. (ИТАР-ТАСС). В ближайшие год-два вертолет Ка-60 "Касатка" может поступить на вооружение ВВС России. Об этом сообщил сегодня на пресс-конференции и.о.начальника по вооружению ВВС РФ генерал-майор Олег Бармин.

"Вертолет Ка-60 представлен здесь, на Международном авиационном космическом салоне МАКС-2009 на статической стоянке ВВС, - отметил генерал. - Завершается его создание. На предварительных испытаниях он показал неплохие результаты. До сих пор Россия вертолетов такого класса не имела. Поэтому можно утверждать, что в перспективе до 2020 года в боевом составе ВВС будет иметься значительное количество вертолетов данного типа". "В ближайшие год-два года он займет достойное место в боевом составе ВВС", - сказал Бармин.

Ка-60 - средний многоцелевой военно-транспортный вертолет. Он предназначен для доставки боеприпасов и оружия в район боевых действий, патрулирования, ведения поисково-спасательных работ, эвакуации раненых, обучения летного состава, перевозки и сброса десантников и воздушной разведки.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=74470&cid=25

Ну-ну...  :Cool: 



*В этом году ВВС России закупят свыше 80 образцов новых самолетов и вертолетов* ( :Biggrin: )

ЖУКОВСКИЙ, 19 августа. (ИТАР-ТАСС). В текущем году ВВС России закупят свыше 80 образцов новых самолетов и вертолетов, сообщил и.о.начальника по вооружению ВВС РФ генерал-майор Олег Бармин.

"В текущем году ВВС закупит более 80 образцов новых самолетов и вертолетов, что соответствует уровню закупок во времена Советского Союза", - отметил он. По словам Бармина, "на этапе ремонта и модернизации, в настоящее время находится свыше 200 единиц авиатехники, ремонтируется более 800 двигателей в год". (гнить под открытым небом годами теперь называется ремонт  :Smile: )

Начальник по вооружению ВВС отметил, что сейчас проводится техническое перевооружение самолетов Дальней авиации, в результате чего эффективность стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95 и Ту-160 будет увеличена в 2,5 раза.

Бармин сообщил, что подписан шестилетний контракт на поставку в части ВВС фронтовой авиации Су-34, истребителей МиГ-29СМТ, на которые к исходу года будут перевооружены несколько строевых частей. По словам Бармина, войска уже начали поступать фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34, на которые в перспективе будут перевооружены все части оснащенные сегодня самолетами Су-24.

Генерал также сообщил о решении принять на вооружение принципиально новые, переходные к пятому поколению истребители Су-35С и МиГ-35С. В начале следующего десятилетия они начнут массово (...) закупаться ВВС. По словам Бармина, эти истребители не будут уступать американскому F-22, являющегося истребителем пятого поколения, они смогут действовать в зоне противника на оперативно-тактической глубине и дозаправляться в воздухе топливом.

Кроме того, Бармин сообщил, что в настоящее время в строй вводятся четыре новых образца авиатехники. Уже начаты поставки в строевые части вертолетов Ми-28Н и до конца текущего года планируется перевооружить на этот тип вертолета как минимум одну эскадрилью. Он также напомнил, что в этом году начинаются поставки установочной партии вертолетов Ка-52 и планируется завершить испытание этого вертолета в полном объеме. Также в этом году в училища начнут поступать учебные вертолеты "Ансат-У".

Говоря о перспективах развития военно-транспортной авиации, Бармин сообщил, что "в настоящее время мы модернизируем самолеты Ил-76МД-90". По варианту Ил-76 476-й версии генерал сказал, что эти самолеты начнут поступать на вооружение ВВС после организации их производства на территории России.

Что касается российско-украинского самолета Ан-70, то "после политического решения и решения по интеллектуальной собственности ВВС будут определяться по этому самолету".

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=74459&cid=164

----------


## Холостяк

> "В текущем году ВВС закупит более 80 образцов новых самолетов и вертолетов, что соответствует уровню закупок во времена Советского Союза", - отметил он.


Мне вот это понравилось....

----------


## AC

*Зелин: статиспытания борта ПАК ФА №2 уже ведктся в Москве*
ЖУКОВСКИЙ (Московская область), 20 авг - РИА Новости. ВВС РФ приступили к испытаниям второго образца истребителя пятого поколения, сообщил в четверг главком Военно-воздушных сил РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
"Вторая машина, которая проходит наземные испытания, уже находится здесь, в Москве", - сказал Зелин журналистам на авиасалоне МАКС-2009.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...181666458.html

----------


## AC

*Зелин: ресурс Су-25 ВВС РФ будет продлен до 40 лет или 4000 часов:*
"...«Разработчик этих самолетов гарантирует увеличение эксплуатации этих самолетов до 40 лет с запасом налета часов до 4 тыс.», - сказал Зелин. По его словам, в настоящее время на самолетах Су-25УБ, которые поступают на вооружение ВВС, уже запас налета часов увеличен до 2 тыс. ...".
http://www.vz.ru/news/2009/8/20/319487.html

----------


## Daemonmike

В россии будет 120 31-х Мигов
http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=74548&cid=24

Остальные 31-е отлетались? Сколько их сейчас в варианте БМ?

----------


## Nazar

Что-то мне подсказывает, что их сейчас меньше ( строевых ) чем 120шт

----------


## AC

> В россии будет 120 31-х Мигов
> http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=74548&cid=24
> Остальные 31-е отлетались? Сколько их сейчас в варианте БМ?


*Генерал Михайлов, август 2006 г.:*
"...В российских ВВС 14 полков истребителей, в том числе и на МиГ-31. Всего у нас на вооружении находятся чуть более 100 машин этого типа...".
http://www.avia.ru/inter/571/

----------


## Оскар

А на момент развала если не ошибаюсь 31 было около пятиста...

----------


## Nazar

Если считать казахстанские, то да всего выпущено было около 500.

----------


## Оскар

> Если считать казахстанские, то да всего выпущено было около 500.


А сколько вообще в советское время успели выпустить Бэшек? Или довести строевые МиГ-31 до уровняя МиГ-31Б?

----------


## Nazar

Оскар, если честно, такой информацией не владею. Знаю, что на 92год, в Монче были уже вроде одни Б.

----------


## Оскар

Просто насколько я слышал в БМ, должны быть модернизированы все Бэшки. Хотя если логически подумать то правильно, МиГ-31Б начали выпускать вначале 90-х и переделывать тоже в основном не старые машины..
просто интересно сколько(хотя бы в общих чертах) можно будет модернизировать истребителей до МиГ-31 БМ..
Или можно ли модернизировать до БМ, обычный не бэшный МиГ-31..
На МиГ-31Б стоит БРЛС Заслон-А, который модернизируют до Заслона-АМ для МиГ-31БМ. И на Бэшке насколько я знаю начинка чуть получше.

----------


## AC

> А на момент развала если не ошибаюсь 31 было около пятиста...


Да, но надо учитывать, что Михайлов со своими "чуть более 100" явно не учитывает камчатский полк (он относится не к ВВС, а к авиации ТОФ) и базы хранения.

----------


## AC

Еще пара новостей по ВВС с МАКСа:

*ВВС РФ подписали с ТРВ ракетный контракт на 6 млрд руб.*
21 августа, AVIA.RU – ВВС РФ и корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" заключили соглашение на 6 миллиардов рублей на поставку новейшего оружия для Военно-воздушных сил, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на главкома ВВС Александра Зелина.
"В течение ближайших двух лет ВВС России получат новейший ракетный комплекс, который будет состоять из 14 различных видов оружия", - сказал Зелин.
Соглашение подписали гендиректор "Тактического ракетного вооружения" Борис Обносов и главком ВВС РФ Зелин.
Новое оружие будет применяться для уничтожения летательных аппаратов - как пилотируемых, так и беспилотников. Это оружие будет также работать по целям на земле и на море, сказал Зелин.
Гендиректор "Тактического ракетного вооружения" Обносов со своей стороны подчеркнул, что закупаемое ВВС оружие отличает повышенная помехозащищенность, увеличенная боевая часть, а также "всепогодность и круглосуточность".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1250843631

*Нашли кредит на достройку военного Ту-214ОН*
20 августа, AVIA.RU – Сегодня в рамках авиасалона МАКС-2009 КАПО им Горбунова и концерн «Вега» подписали соглашение на производство самолета Ту-214ОН в рамках программы «Открытое Небо».
Был также подписан кредитный договор с ОАО Банк «Санкт-Петербург» на финансирование производства этого самолета в размере 1 млрд рублей.
Самолет специального назначения производится в рамках международного договора «Открытое небо». Эта модификация предназначена для наблюдательных и инспекционных полетов в рамках данного соглашения. Самолет будет оборудован приборами аэрофотосъемки.
Договор «Открытое небо» был заключен в 1992 году. Сейчас в него входит 34 страны. Согласно этому договору, программа «Открытое небо» предоставляет участникам возможность совершать облеты территорий друг друга. На сегодняшний день Россия совершила 43 полета над территориями других стран договора.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1250764247

----------


## AC

*Харчевский: Кубинка уже перешла мне в подчинение*
ЖУКОВСКИЙ (Московская обл.), 21 авг - РИА Новости. Пилотажные группы "Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи" несмотря на переподчинение четвертому Центру боевого применения авиации в Липецке останутся в подмосковной Кубинке, сообщил журналистам в пятницу на авиасалоне МАКС-2009 начальник центра Александр Харчевский.
"Авиаполк "Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи" вошел в состав четвертого Центра, тем не менее его постоянное место дислокации останется в Кубинке", - сказал Харчевский.
Он уточнил, что 237-й полк перешел из подчинения от 16-й армии ВВС.
...
Отвечая на вопрос о возможности совместного полета пилотажной группы "Соколы России" и итальянской пилотажной группы "Фречче Триколори" Харчевский сказал, что особых усилий для этого прикладывать не придется.
"Совместный показ вместе с итальянскими летчиками можно провести без проблем. Боевые порядки российско-итальянские могут быть легко построены", - отметил он.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...181826725.html

----------


## Холостяк

Парни из warfare.ru насчитали:

Total number (active): 198
*Inventory:* 
NAVY: MiG-31 "Foxhound", 30
AF/AD: MiG-31 "Foxhound", 168, + ~100 in reserve, total 256(2008)

----------


## Forger

В нашем "Нейви" уже нет МиГ-31 уже нет. Вроде как Елизовский полк вернули ВВС

----------


## Vovka

В ходе "оптимизации" Вооруженных Сил РФ и перевода их на "Новый облик" принято решение о РАСФОРМИРОВАНИИ 9 гвардейского Виленского ордена Кутузова истребительного авиационного полка. Вашему вниманию представляется документальный фильм "Прощай, Килп-Явр", снятый ГТРК "Мурман" к Дню ВВС. 
http://depositfiles.com/files/h7sazovva

----------


## Холостяк

> В ходе "оптимизации" Вооруженных Сил РФ и перевода их на "Новый облик" принято решение о РАСФОРМИРОВАНИИ 9 гвардейского Виленского ордена Кутузова истребительного авиационного полка. Вашему вниманию представляется документальный фильм "Прощай, Килп-Явр", снятый ГТРК "Мурман" к Дню ВВС. 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/h7sazovva


Ну и зачем надо было постить одно и тоже в десятке топиков????

----------


## Vovka

> Ну и зачем надо было постить одно и тоже в десятке топиков????


Чтобы больше людей ознакомилось с судьбой полка!
Это сейчас темы рядом, а потом они разойдуться...

----------


## AC

> Чтобы больше людей ознакомилось с судьбой полка!
> Это сейчас темы рядом, а потом они разойдуться...


В общих чертах люди (те, кто хотел) с ней уже ознакомились:
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> В россии будет 120 31-х Мигов 
> http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=74548&cid=24
> 
> Остальные 31-е отлетались? Сколько их сейчас в варианте БМ?


 
Вот тут Зелин озвучил цифры...., а то сходил по Вашей ссылке, но там уже убрали инфу... : http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=74548&cid=44



*В боевом составе ВВС РФ будет до 120 истребителей МиГ-31*

В боевом составе ВВС России будет насчитываться до девяти эскадрилий истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ- 31, в каждой из которых - до 12 самолетов, сообщил на пресс-конференции главком ВВС РФ, генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 
По его словам, сейчас самолеты этого типа проходят модернизацию. "Цель - повышение боевой эффективности истребителей путем повышения возможностей бортовой радиолокационной станции. Самолет получит управляемое оружие большой, средней и малой дальности, улучшенную навигационную систему, спутниковую навигацию, - сказал главком. - Учим этот самолет садиться на любые взлетно-посадочные полосы".

----------


## Холостяк

*Не новое но...,*

Тезисы выступления Статс-секретаря - заместителя Министра обороны Российской Федерации генерала армии Н.А. Панкова на заседании пресс-клуба военных обозревателей Министерства обороны Российской Федерации 

*Приведу вам самый последний пример, связанный с переводом курсантов Иркутского авиационного инженерного училища.* Это решение возникло не спонтанно. Проведенная в октябре прошлого года инспекторская проверка показала, что училище в своем развитии застыло на уровне прошлого века. Реорганизованное в свое время из среднего авиационно-технического училища оно так и не стало образовательным учреждением высшего профессионального образования в полном понимании этого слова. Это касается всех сторон его деятельности, начиная от организации и проведения образовательного процесса и до условий учебы, жизни и быта обучающихся. Продолжать подготовку будущих офицеров в такой обстановке было бы попросту преступно. В связи с этим было принято решение о переводе курсантов для продолжения обучения в Воронежский военный авиационный инженерный университет. В настоящее время оно уже реализовано. Отмечаю, что университет был готов как к принятию курсантов, так и преподавателей-военнослужащих из Иркутска. Сегодня идет плановый учебный процесс. В этом могли лично убедиться матери курсантов, для которых было организовано посещение университета. Предлагаю вам посмотреть небольшой видеосюжет.
Как видите, принимаемые в Министерстве обороны меры направлены на благо, а не во вред системе военного образования. 

Суммируя эти показатели можно вычислить среднюю стоимость обучения в военном вузе. Она находится в пределах 600 тыс. рублей в год. Умножаем на продолжительность обучения и получаем при 4-летнем сроке обучения – 
2 млн. 400 тыс. рублей, а при 5-летнем – 3 млн. рублей.

_к Военному авиационному инженерному университету_ 
_(г. Воронеж) присоединяются Иркутское и Ставропольское высшие военные авиационные инженерные училища и Тамбовское высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище радиоэлектроники;_

 

Источник: http://www.mil.ru/info/53270/53783/57068/index.shtml

*Слышал последнюю хохму, что академию Жугаринку уже объединяют с Воронежем..., то есть Воронежский Вуз прекращает своё существование и будет называться Академией Жуковского....*

----------


## asdfg

В книге М. Требина «Войны XXI века» приведены следующие принципы современной концепции Воздушно-наземного сражения (ВНС):
1) господство в воздухе
2) широкое использование высокоточного оружия
3) подавление противника на расстоянии (бесконтактно)
В рамках ВНС, трансформация боя произойдет по линии увеличения его глубины (возрастание пространственного размаха – когда разграничительные линии между частями и даже линия боевого соприкосновения имеют весьма условное значение, в силу большой досягаемости дистанционных средств поражения).
Поле дистанционного боя подразделяется на пять основных зон:
16)	зона воздействия на противника дальнобойными (авиация, ББЛА) средствами – до 50-80км
17)	зона сближения войск (последовательное введение огневых средств средней дальности) –до 10-15км
18)	зона ближнего боя -10км
19)	тыловая зона – до 30-50 км от линии соприкосновения
20)	зона коммуникаций – до 80км от ПК.
Боевые действия во всех зонах будут происходить одновременно. 
Преимущества дистанционного боя (ДБ) – принципиально новые возможности решения задачи разгрома противника (нанесение поражения на самой ранней стадии обнаружения целей, в том числе – высадкой воздушно-наземного эшелона и эшелона глубинных действий).
Недостатки ДБ – сложность организации разведки и управления войсками в условиях «расширенного поля боя».
Этапами такого боя определены:
10)	обнаружение противника на дальних подступах ( средствами  воздушной, спутниковой, глубинной разведки, контрРЭБ), срыв его электронно-огневого удара.
11)	развертывание собственной ударно-огневой и электронной группировки, борьба с аэромобильными силами, ДРГ.
12)	Нанесение последовательных и одновременных электронно-огневых ударов (дезорганизация управления, ПВО), создание условий для высадки в тыл противника ударного воздушного эшелона.
Для реализации концепции  ВНС,  наряду с существующими, привлекаются (создаются) новые вооружения – единые системы высокоточного оружия, разведывательно-ударные боевые системы (РУБС),  от КР типа «Томагавк» до  ББЛА + барражирующие боеприпасы (ББ). Которые представляют собой функционально взаимосвязанные средства разведки, программного обеспечения, управления, доставки, поражения и документирования результатов удара. Обязательным условием обеспечения должной эффективности дистанционного ВТО является радио-электронное превосходство над противником.
Именно «адаптацией» к требованиям будущих ВНС, объясняется магистральное направление структурной реорганизации армии США (бригады вместо дивизий). Общее «разукрупнение» боевых единиц, имеющее конечной целью достижение максимальной «гибкости» боевого управления.
В конце 1990г появилась концепция «сетецентрической войны» авторами которой являются  вице-адмирал флота США Артур Себровски и эксперт КНШ проф. Джон Гарстка. Заявившие о фундаментальном сдвиге от «платформо-центрической» - к «сете-центрической» войне. 
В условиях платформо-центрической, информация о противнике поступает от «платформ» ( боевых машин, вертолетов, разведгрупп и тп.)  Командиры разных степеней имеют свои пространственные пределы доступа к информации (так у комвзвода –нет данных космической разведки). 
В условиях сете-центрической войны пределы информационной среды расширяются безгранично (положение «Я» смещается в направлении «Я-1,2,3» и далее к новым и новым информационным пластам). С-ЦВ позволяет перейти от «классической» войны к более скоротечным (эффективным) формам БД, характеризующимся быстротой управления и принципом самосинхронизации. 
«Быстрота управления» включает достижение информпревосходства ( не увеличеним массы информации, а через более глубокое понимание ситуации на поле боя, определяемое технологическим превосходством в системах управления, слежения, контроля, разведки, компьютерного моделирования). Благодаря информационному превосходству, войска получают возможность реализовать принцип массирования РЕЗУЛЬТАТОВ, взамен современного принципа  «массирования СИЛ», что полностью парализует оборонительные способности противника. Себровски и Гарстка выводят ситуацию начальной стадии сетецентрической войны, характеризующуюся выводом из строя всей системы ПВО противника : КП и пунктов управления, центров связи, позиций РЛС, боевых позиций ЗР и авиации ПВО. Авторы утверждают : « когда в самом начале конфликта противник теряет 50% чего-то очень важного для себя, это неизбежно сказывается на его стратегии».
Принцип «самосинхронизации» взят из теории систем, в соответствии с ней – сложные явления и структуры в НАИЛУЧШЕЙ степени, организуются по принципу СНИЗУ вверх. Другими словами, под самосонхронизацией подразумевается способность боевой структуры самоорганизовываться СНИЗУ, а не изменяться в соответствии с указаниями сверху. Поэтому организационная структура частей и подразделений, формы и методы выполнения ими боевых задач – будут видоизменяться по своему усмотрению (но в соответствии с центральной задачей). Данный принцип противоречит традиционным основам военной иерархии (сверху вниз), однако позволяет достичь превосходства над противником в скорости и внезапности действий ( исчезают тактические и оперативные паузы, которыми противник мог бы воспользоваться, БД становятся более динамичными и результативными). Это уже не совокупность последовательных боев с соответствующими промежутками (паузами) между ними, а НЕПРЕРЫВНЫЕ скоростные операции с решительными КОНЕЧНЫМИ целями.
Исследовательский институт  проблем национальной обороны корпорации «RAND» в 2000г. представил труд «Принцип стаи и будущие конфликты» Дж. Акруилла и Д. Ронфельда – где предложена новая концепция наземных боевых действий. Ее основой являются «действия стаей».. то есть «систематическое пульсирующее использование силы и (или) огня – разнообразными, но взаимосязанными подразделениями, действующими по противнику одновременно со всех направлений». Главные принципы «стаи» таковы:
22)	централизованная (единая) стратегия, но децентрализованная и разнообразная тактика действий автономных или полуавтономных подразделений
23)	действия всех подразделений против единой цели
24)	«аморфная» но скоординированная атака со всех направлений.
25)	Отсутствие понятия «фронт».
26)	Совершенная система управления, разведки, информационное превосходство
27)	Действия как с расстояния, так и в непосредственном контакте с противником
28)	Сосредоточение главных усилий на подрыве сплоченности противника.
Формула боевого алгоритма «войны стаи»: войска (силы) в «нормальном состоянии» пребывают в рассредоточенной форме, но в постоянной готовности соединиться, нанести удар по избранной цели и немедленно рассредоточиться.. Тем самым, избегая ответного удара со стороны противника.
Принятие концепции «стаи» предполагает организационно-штатные изменения в структуре ВС. По мнению Дж. Акруилла и Д. Ронфельда, «боевая стая» будущего должна включать в себя «кластеры» (cluster - группа, рой, куст) и «поды» ( pod - небольшое стадо, стайка, стручок). Низшее звено – «под», который может быть однородным ( аналог подразделения одного рода войск) или комбинированным ( включать компоненты различных родов). Возможно сосуществование обоих форм, в зависимости от решаемых задач. Одни «поды» будут  ударными, другие предназначены для прикрытия атакующих «подов». Американские исследователи считают, что «под», как основная организационная единица войны «стай», будет примерно равен современному взводу 40-45 военнослужащих и 10 боевых машин…. Три «пода» составят «кластер» - примерно половину пехотной роты современной армии США. Более высокие организационно-штатные структуры (от батальонных до корпусных) станут просто не нужны. Расчеты авторов показывают что один «кластер» сможет вести успешные БД по принципу стаи – против батальона регулярных сил противника, десять «кластеров» -  успешно сражаться против «традиционной» дивизии… 
Если по расчетам американских исследователей, основная организационная единица войны «стай» (под)  примерно равен современному взводу 40-45 военнослужащих и 10 боевых машин, а  три «пода» составят «кластер» (то есть – 150 человек ЛС и 30 боевых машин)  - способен вести успешные БД против тактический батальонной группы, насколько вырастет боевая эффективность «стаи», оснащенной полевыми штурмовиками (легкобронированный кевларом аэроджип, с боевой нагрузкой 300кг)  учитывая беспрецедентную маневренность «летающих кластеров»?  Технологические отставание по РЭБ, парируется наращиванием численности полевых штурмовиков, гарантирующим уничтожение станций в ходе скоротечной воздушно-штурмовой операции.
http://softoroom.net/lofiversion/index.php?t54326.html
Подборка «условных прототипов»  ЛШ находится на http://photofile.ru/users/obervaff/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> В книге М. Требина «Войны XXI века» приведены следующие принципы современной концепции Воздушно-наземного сражения (ВНС):


Омг...  :Eek:  ОПЯТЬ!?!?  :Confused:

----------


## Оскар

И сдесь ОН?????

----------


## gigzon

Товарищи, что с ним будем делать? :Wink:

----------


## Стриж

> Товарищи, что с ним будем делать?


Найти, поймать, заставить сделать ЛШ и отправить на свидание к боевикам - "пущай полетает"! :Biggrin: 
А потом найти что от него останется... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

"Московский комсомолец" жжот не по-децки....
http://www.mk.ru/342487.html

*Все ниже, ниже и ниже…*

Авиакатастрофа “Су-27” и гибель Игоря Ткаченко, случившаяся прямо перед началом авиасалона МАКС-2009, многим открыла глаза на реальную действительность: оказывается, лучшие асы России летают на самолетах 20-летней давности! На чем же тогда летаем все мы? И главное — на чем будем летать?
Ответы на эти вопросы отшумевший авиасалон так и не дал. *Выставка авиатехники, представленная на нем, скорее напоминала музей старины. Так где же новинки российского авиапрома?* Нам ведь постоянно заявляют, что “авиастроение — приоритетная отрасль страны”, что “Россия была, есть и будет авиационной державой” и, начиная с 2004 года, госвложения в авиацию увеличились в 20 раз. А на выходе получается *пшик*?

----------


## alexvolf

лучшие асы России летают на самолетах 20-летней давности! На чем же тогда летаем все мы? И главное — на чем будем летать?


Уважаемый Холостяк
Подобное уже было.Смотрите приказы наркома НКО 1939-40гг
За один месяц тогда теряли от 3 до ... лучших летчиков.
История возвращается на круги своя -так никого,ничему не научив.

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас наткнулся на инфу, что на МАКС у Су-35 была проблема с управлением, но летчик сумел посадить самолет.... 
Даже на видео видно это..., сажает жестко, с креном, практически с виража и первое касание правой шасси...
Видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkI7c5_To9E

----------


## AC

> Сейчас наткнулся на инфу, что на МАКС у Су-35 была проблема с управлением, но летчик сумел посадить самолет.... 
> Даже на видео видно это..., сажает жестко, с креном, практически с виража и первое касание правой шасси...
> Видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkI7c5_To9E


Вы полагаете это "проблема с управлением"???... По-моему это стиль пилотирования конкретного тов. пилота...  :Smile: 

Фото:
(С) -=dk=-
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...1250957339.jpg
отседа:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=510345&postcount=166

(С) Alex-RUS
http://www.avsim.su/forum/index.php?..._id=214087.jpg
отседа:
http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/84396-maks2009/

----------


## Антоха

> Вы полагаете это "проблема с управлением"???... По-моему это стиль пилотирования конкретного тов. пилота...


я тоже думаю, что это не более чем работа на публику

----------


## AC

> я тоже думаю, что это не более чем работа на публику


Кстати, одна из интернет-газет г. Жуковский сообщала, что тов. Богдан получил конкретно за эту посадку по шапке и даже стоял вопрос о его недопуске к полетам в последний день МАКСа (там еще фото -- вид на посадку и касание с другой стороны ВПП):
http://www.zhukorama.ru/index.php?po...53&pos_id=2259
Впрочем, убедиться в достоверности этой информации по другим источникам в те дни мне не удалось...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

честно говоря я не вижу в этой посадке ничего особенного... более того, скажу что на одном из аэродромов я наблюдал тройной "конвеер" с прокатом по полосе перед отрывом на одном левом колесе. Смотрелось очень эффектно и совершенно не страшило! Три самолета один за одним заходили на посадку по крутой глиссаде, касались левым пневматиком полосы, катились по ней несколько деятков метров и врубив максимал снова уходили в небо :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

Безобразие а не посадка!
Вот поэтому в сводках авиационных происшествий фигурируют в последнее время опытные летчики....
Грубо нарушают...
Конкретно по посадке Су-35 на МАКСе... Как раз таки зратели не поняли этого выкрутаса. Другие подумали, что какая-то проблема, так как "боднулся" даже самолет... 
Так же курсанты на третьем курсе не могли без крена, нормально, обоими шасси одновременно провести касание и посадку...

----------


## AC

> ...Так же курсанты на третьем курсе не могли без крена, нормально, обоими шасси одновременно провести касание и посадку...


Отличие тов. Богдана от курсантов состоит в том, что они не могли без крена, а он может и с креном...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Что было год назад? Вроде как недавно....

http://news.km.ru/vvs_rossii_zhdet_perevooruzhenie


.... главком ВВС России Александр Зелин. По его словам, к 12 августа 2009 года воздушные силы получат летный самолет пятого поколения...
Журналисты накосячили, видимо речь шла про рабочий, т.е. "летный образец" самолета...

----------


## Юрий

> Что было год назад? Вроде как недавно....
> 
> http://news.km.ru/vvs_rossii_zhdet_perevooruzhenie
> 
> 
> .... главком ВВС России Александр Зелин. По его словам, к 12 августа 2009 года воздушные силы получат летный самолет пятого поколения...
> Журналисты накосячили, видимо речь шла про рабочий, т.е. "летный образец" самолета...


Все понятно...бизнес, коммерция...Но почему, собственные ВВС, должны покупать у собственного государства самоли, для его собственно охраны...Парадокс...

----------


## muk33

> Все понятно...бизнес, коммерция...Но почему, собственные ВВС, должны покупать у собственного государства самоли, для его собственно охраны...Парадокс...


Самолеты покупаются не у государства, а Государством, у акционерного общества (ОАО "ОКБ Сухого", ОАО "РСК МиГ" и т.д). Так что никакого парадокса здесь нет. А то что ОАО "***"  с задачей не справляются, или, точнее, вводят в заблуждение должностных лиц государства - это у нас такая национальная традиция. Отвечать-то в конечном итоге не им....

----------


## Mad_cat

> А то что ОАО "***" с задачей не справляются, или, точнее, вводят в заблуждение должностных лиц государства - это у нас такая национальная традиция. Отвечать-то в конечном итоге не им....


ну, это не совсем так. ОКБ суховго в составе холдинга вошло в госкорпорацию, так что контролируются как и раньше из кремля и ответственность делят в полном объеме.

----------


## muk33

> ну, это не совсем так. ОКБ суховго в составе холдинга вошло в госкорпорацию, так что контролируются как и раньше из кремля и ответственность делят в полном объеме.


У нас все контролируется из Кремля. А под должностными лицами Государства в данном контексте я имел в виду руководство ВВС, из которых всегда делают козлов отпущения в случае неудачи. А как рассчитывать на удачу, если уже даже для видимости конкурсов не проводится-выбирать не из чего, что указали, то и берите. Вот и снимают ответственных пачками, на их место приходят все менее и менее подготовленные. А кого из руководства ОАО,АХК и иже с ними куда-нибудь сняли, отстранили? Хотя и на Западе уже почти то же: вспомните хотя бы историю с конкурсом на новый заправщик в США. Показательный случай-в НАШИХ традициях!

----------


## alexvolf

> У нас все контролируется из Кремля. А под должностными лицами Государства в данном контексте я имел в виду руководство ВВС, из которых всегда делают козлов отпущения в случае неудачи. А как рассчитывать на удачу, если уже даже для видимости конкурсов не проводится-выбирать не из чего, что указали, то и берите. Вот и снимают ответственных пачками, на их место приходят все менее и менее подготовленные. А кого из руководства ОАО,АХК и иже с ними куда-нибудь сняли, отстранили? Хотя и на Западе уже почти то же: вспомните хотя бы историю с конкурсом на новый заправщик в США. Показательный случай-в НАШИХ традициях!


 Уважаемый Muk
О каких конкурсах идет речь? Полное декаденство, делитантизм, не способность четко выразить жизненную концепцию в руководстве ВВС привело именно к тому,что все вылилось в порочную ТРАДИЦИЮ от которой след решительно отказатся.
Назначение на высшие должности пусть и заслуженных людей, но не способных обьединится и отстоять свою точку зрения в высших эшелонах власти (вспомните Пашу Грачева)- это путь в никуда...
С уважением

----------


## Холостяк

*Истребитель отдаленного будущего*
http://inosmi.ru/translation/251773.html



Военно-воздушные силы России приступили к испытаниям второго образца истребителя пятого поколения, заявил на авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2009 главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.  

По его словам, "самолет, который проходит наземные испытания, уже находится здесь, в Москве".

Это второй опытный экземпляр самолета. Три машины, из которых, как минимум, одна готовится к полетам, строятся сейчас в Комсомольске-на Амуре, причем одна из них должна будет полететь уже этой осенью.

----------


## Mad_cat

> У нас все контролируется из Кремля.


Нет, не обобщайте. Военных как правило снимают ни куда-то, а на другую должность, как и оборонщиков. Вот Субботина недавно сняли.

----------


## alexvolf

> *Истребитель отдаленного будущего*
> http://inosmi.ru/translation/251773.html
> 
> 
> 
> Военно-воздушные силы России приступили к испытаниям второго образца истребителя пятого поколения, заявил на авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2009 главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.  
> 
> По его словам, "самолет, который проходит наземные испытания, уже находится здесь, в Москве".
> 
> Это второй опытный экземпляр самолета. Три машины, из которых, как минимум, одна готовится к полетам, строятся сейчас в Комсомольске-на Амуре, причем одна из них должна будет полететь уже этой осенью.


Уважаемый Холостяк
Время читать и удивлятся... Библиотека научной фантастики.В связи с этим,как говорят в Одессе "имею что спросить"-
Вопрос 1)-а что ПЕРВЫЙ экземпляр 5-й генерации уже прошел испытания???! Вот радость то-испытания наверно было засекречено,что даже ДЖЕЙН не узнал о появлении нечто  ПАФа или чего там?А тут вот доблестные
сотрудники невидимого фронта редакции ИноСМИ все разведали на МАКСе(наверно за спиртное),чего и где строим,как испытываем и выложили таки буржуинам информацию. Должно быть с подсказки Зелина не иначе...
2)Кто знает Костика Макиенко??? Не от него была инфа в 2005 или 07г.,о новом прорыве в двигателестроении с использованием нано-технологий.

----------


## Антоха

Уря! в авиационные полки ВВС РФ, оснащенные истребителями МиГ-29, начали возвращать отремонтированные кили! так что в ближайшее время восстановленные машины начнут облетывать :Cool:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Уря! в авиационные полки ВВС РФ, оснащенные истребителями МиГ-29, начали возвращать отремонтированные кили! так что в ближайшее время восстановленные машины начнут облетывать


к тому времени полков осталось два... плюс несколько эскадрилий... может, я пессимист?

----------


## muk33

> к тому времени полков осталось два... плюс несколько эскадрилий... может, я пессимист?


Полков как таковых больше нет - только авиабазы

----------


## Юрий

> Уря! в авиационные полки ВВС РФ, оснащенные истребителями МиГ-29, начали возвращать отремонтированные кили! так что в ближайшее время восстановленные машины начнут облетывать


Антон, как отимопессимиста! Это радует((( :Cool:

----------


## Юрий

> Полков как таковых больше нет - только авиабазы


Полки есть...Но радоваться этому или нет...

----------


## Night Hawk

Тут недавно нашел статью про это преобразование(полки в авиабазы).Так откуда у них получилось такое количество баз ????? (53 базы, если не ошибаюсь, почти по 3 полка каждая)!!!И возник вопрос где они столько самолетов возьмут, из тех что летают по 2 самолета на аэродром?????? По моему бред.

----------


## Юрий

> Тут недавно нашел статью про это преобразование(полки в авиабазы).Так откуда у них получилось такое количество баз ????? (53 базы, если не ошибаюсь, почти по 3 полка каждая)!!!И возник вопрос где они столько самолетов возьмут, из тех что летают по 2 самолета на аэродром?????? По моему бред.


Да нет, это всего лишь, "новый облик"... :Mad:

----------


## AC

> ...53 базы, если не ошибаюсь, почти по 3 полка каждая...


Ну откуда ж там по три полка-то в каждой?...  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

Военно-воздушные силы России приступили к испытаниям второго образца истребителя пятого поколения, заявил на авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2009 главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 
[/QUOTE]

 Поиски инфо, о сенсационном сообщении СМИ, о начале испытаний
второго образца  истребителя пятого поколения привели  к желаемому...
  жаль только вся информация о ПП из мурзилок...

----------


## Night Hawk

Так вот и я говорю что неоткуда там 3 полкам в каждой взяться......      Тафтология все это а не новый облик.................     http://vpk.name/news/25305_gosudarst...lei_mig35.html     Если наши ВВС только через 3 года начнут МиГ-35 закупать,то когда же в войсках появится так называемый ПАК ФА??????

----------


## FLOGGER

А кто это сказал, что через 3 года начнут МИГ-35 закупать??? Когда на МАКСе громко, на весь Салон долдонили о рекордных планах по закупке 64 новых с-тов, я что-то не слышал про МИГ-35.

----------


## Night Hawk

Незнаю чего там долдонили..... Меня там небыло.... Но интернет весь в таких статьях!!

----------


## FLOGGER

А ссылочку?

----------


## Night Hawk

Я ж кидал....http://vpk.name/news/25305_gosudarst...lei_mig35.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Могу заметить, что, во-первых, этой "новости" уже полгода, а, во-вторых, обратите внимание, что это заявление носило, скорее всего, рекламный характер, т.к. сделано было во время "презентации" МИГа-35 в Индии. Т.е., на мой взгляд, цена этому заявлению-грош.

----------


## muk33

> Ну откуда ж там по три полка-то в каждой?...


В каждую базу войдет 3 эскадрильи, т.е. от каждого (бывшего) полка по одной. Причем почетные наименования и ордена аннулируются (сдаются в ЦАМО, а вместе с ними традиции, история и т.д.). Остаются одни оловянные солдатики в платье от Юдашкина....

----------


## leha-lp

Не будет ни каких трех эскадрилий, у нас из трех полков оставляют две АЭ, а сейчас начали говорить что одну, так что не читайте наших газет...

----------


## muk33

> Не будет ни каких трех эскадрилий, у нас из терх полков остовляют две АЭ, а сейчас начали говорить что одну, так что не читайте наших газет...


Я имел в виду "наилучший вариант" - базу 1 разряда. А насчет газет - я их вообще не читаю. Вчера по 5 каналу была дискуссия, посвященная предполагаемой закупке БДК "Мистраль" во Франции. Так там зам. главного редактора НВО нес такую ахинею про состояние авиапрома, что стало очевидна его совершенная некомпетентность в данном вопросе. Что уж говорить о его подчиненных!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, между декларациями начальников и их делами лежит огромная пропасть, и преодолевать её, по-моему, никто не собирается. А  вот это:


> из терх полков остовляют две АЭ, а сейчас начали говорить что одну,


 на мой взгляд говорит о том, что они вообще идут в другую сторону-в сторону дальнейшего развала.

----------


## leha-lp

Я имел в виду "наилучший вариант" - базу 1 разряда. 

Насколько я знаю и там только две, во всяком случае в ИА.

----------


## AC

> Я имел в виду "наилучший вариант" - базу 1 разряда. А насчет газет - я их вообще не читаю. Вчера по 5 каналу была дискуссия, посвященная предполагаемой закупке БДК "Мистраль" во Франции. Так там зам. главного редактора НВО нес такую ахинею про состояние авиапрома, что стало очевидна его совершенная некомпетентность в данном вопросе. Что уж говорить о его подчиненных!


А какой фамилии был замглавного?...  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> А какой фамилии был замглавного?...


К сожалению не запомнил, внизу была бегущая строка. Пожилой, с бровями, как у Брежнева и со сбивчивой речью.

----------


## AC

*Гарнизон Шаталово (47 орап) пытается сопротивляться реформам ВВС:*
Разброд и Шаталово
// Авиагарнизон стал поперек заброски своих разведчиков в Воронеж
Жители военного городка Шаталово (Смоленская область), где базируется разведывательный авиаполк, на общем собрании приняли обращение к президенту и главнокомандующему вооруженными силами РФ Дмитрию Медведеву с угрозой устроить "новое Пикалево" и перекрыть федеральную трассу, если полк не оставят на месте дислокации. Согласно директиве министра обороны, часть должна к 1 октября перебазироваться в Воронеж...

Целиком материал тут:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1238033

----------


## Snake

> Причем почетные наименования и ордена аннулируются (сдаются в ЦАМО, а вместе с ними традиции, история и т.д.).


Это абсолютно точная информация?

----------


## AC

> Причем почетные наименования и ордена аннулируются (сдаются в ЦАМО, а вместе с ними традиции, история и т.д.)...


Тут вопрос не простой...
С одной стороны, надо вроде бы и сохранять славные наименования-то...
С другой, когда их сохраняют методом слияния-удлиннения, то получачается, как здесь:
Нынешние регалии 1 гв сад 4 А ВВС и ПВО
Тоже, по-моему, не очень... Такое уже смешным становится...  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> Это абсолютно точная информация?


Если бы состоялись планы по слиянию Лодейки и Чкаловска, то последний (Покрышкинский)  терял свои почетные наименования, это абсолютно точно. Правда этого не произошло и все открутили назад.

----------


## leha-lp

Отыграть то отыграли, а что изменится, при формировании АБ, как уже выше писали, все в архив...

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС РФ и Белоруссии приступили к охране неба Союзного государства*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/2909348
На Обуз-Лесновском полигоне в Брестской области прошла церемония заступления российских и белорусских летчиков на совместное боевое дежурство в рамках оперативно-стратегических учений «Запад-2009».

Потом в Торжке идут мероприятия. Даже иностранные гости приехали, но что-то тихо все в прессе. Только по "Звезде" сказали и фсё...

----------


## Холостяк

*Российская армия получит самолет 5-го поколения в 2015 году*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2909391/
Российская армия получит истребители пятого поколения в 2015 году. Об этом сообщил начальник вооружения ВС, замглавы Миобороны РФ Владимир Поповкин.
«Минобороны будет закупать с 2015 года самолеты пятого поколения», — заявил Поповкин.
Он пояснил, что новые истребители будут отличаться малозаметностью и увеличенным ресурсом двигателей. Кроме того, самолеты будут оснащены системой обнаружения воздушных судов противника, более эффективной системой вооружения и новой конструкцией планера, сообщает «Эхо Москвы». 

К к 2010 году все уволенные получат квартиры.
К 2012 году все кадровые получат служебные квартиры.
К 2015 году в России будет новый авианосец.
К 2017 году наша армия будет перевооружена на 75 процентов новым оружием.
К 2020 году все пенсионеры будут получать 75-80 процентов от ДД.
К 2030 году в России будет создана армия нового типа.
К 2060 году в России будет выполнен план социальной защиты военнослужащих.
К 2080 году российские офицеры будут получать, как американские...
*Еще помечтаем?...*

----------


## Daemonmike

КНААПО передал 4 Су-27СМ в Приморье.
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/09/23/su27/
или
http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=75941&cid=25

----------


## Холостяк

Из "Комсомолки" от Баранец:
*Когда же появится С-500?*

Как Вы думаете, сколько недель или месяцев вмещает в себя термин "в ближайшее время"?
Мне кажется, что максимум - полгода. Год ведь уже вроде бы не "ближайшее время". 

Я искренее поверил Главкому ВВС Зелину, когда он осчастливил Россию вот этим сообщением и радостно процитировал его слова:
"Новейший российский зенитно-ракетный комплекс С-500 появится в ближайшее время. Об этом, как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, заявил 16 сентября журналистам главком Военно-воздушных сил России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин". 

После этого прошло всего лишь 2 дня, и Зелин внес коррективы в свой позитив:
"Как сообщает англоязычный сегмент РИА Новости, командующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин в среду заявил о том, что новая зенитная ракетная система С-500, разрабатываемая в корпорации «Алмаз-Антей», как ожидается, будет развернута в 2012 году".

Меня сильнее всего умиляет здесь и резиновая добавочка "как ожидается".

----------


## FLOGGER

У нас, по-моему, еще и С-400 не разобраться, сколько их реально на дежурстве стоит: то ли 2 полка, то ли 2 ЗРДНа, а уже С-500 на горизонте корячится. Одной рукой и сиську и письку?

----------


## Холостяк

В Брестской области начался финальный этап российско-белорусских военных учений «Запад-2009». Маневры вели с начала сентября. Задача - научиться вместе противостоять потенциальным угрозам...

----------


## Sergei Galicky

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2934668/
30.09, 12:03 РИА «Новости» 
МОСКВА, 30 сен — РИА Новости. Два российских стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 МС во вторник совершили полет по плану воздушного патрулирования над Тихим океаном к Алеутским островам, их сопровождали два истребителя пятого поколения F-22 ВВС США, сообщил в среду РИА Новости помощник главкома ВВС по информационному обеспечению подполковник Владимир Дрик.

F-22 (Raptor) на сегодняшний день является единственным самолетом пятого поколения и самым дорогим истребителем, стоящим на вооружении, в мире.

«Экипажи Ту-95 МС успешно выполнили задачи по плану воздушного патрулирования, отработав навыки ведения полетов над безориентирной местностью… Продолжительность полета самолетов составила около 15 часов. Во время полета экипажи отработали дозаправку топливом в воздухе от танкеров Ил-78», — сказал Дрик.

Летчики Дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты на воздушное патрулирование в акватории над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана, как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов.

Летные экипажи во время таких полетов повышают уровень натренированности.

В ходе полетов отрабатываются различные вопросы, такие как слетанность летных экипажей, отработка различных элементов летной подготовки.

Все полеты самолетов ВВС России выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств.

----------


## Холостяк

*В ВВС РФ больше нет информационных структур...*
"Во исполнение указаний Генерального штаба Вооружённых сил Российской Федерации от 31 августа 2009 г. № 314/9/3371 (директива начальника Главного штаба ВВС от 14 сентября 2009 г. № 665/1/4498) служба информации и общественных связей исключена в полном составе с вооружением и техникой".

----------


## Pilot

они теперь в МО переведены все

----------


## muk33

> они теперь в МО переведены все


Как там морпехи поживают. Вместе с Жугой?  :Wink:

----------


## Вовчек

С-500 еще советский задел. О системе с таким индексом приходилось слышать еще в  конце 80-ых. Были проработки.

----------


## alexvolf

> С-500 еще советский задел. О системе с таким индексом приходилось слышать еще в  конце 80-ых. Были проработки.



Уважаемый Вовчек
 Вопрос-не желаете Поделиться слухами о "советском заделе" с сообществом? Например-откуда слухи пришли?

----------


## Вовчек

Из уст  преподавателя тактики и оперативного исскуства. И схемки он даже показывал по размещению  различных комплексов при проведении фронтовых операций.

----------


## Pilot

Тот С-500 и этот - две большие разницы ;)

----------


## Морячок

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...188017088.html
16:25 08/10/2009

МОСКВА, 8 окт - РИА Новости. Командующий военно-транспортной авиацией (ВТА) ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Виктор Качалкин своим решением приостановил полеты военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76 до выяснения причин летного инцидента, произошедшего накануне в Иваново, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг официальный представитель Минобороны РФ.

В среду на аэродроме "Северный" близ Иваново перед самым взлетом у самолета Ил-76 оторвался один двигатель (всего их четыре). Никто не пострадал.

"Сейчас на месте работает специальная комиссия, которая устанавливает причины летного инцидента. До завершения этой работы все полеты Ил-76 решением командующего ВТА приостановлены", - сказал представитель Минобороны РФ.

Он также подчеркнул, что генерал Качалкин признал действия экипажа правильными. "Благодаря грамотным действиям экипажа удалось избежать катастрофы", - сказал представитель Минобороны РФ.

Он также сообщил, что все самолеты Ил-76 пройдут плановый осмотр.

Как сообщил РИА Новости представитель ВПК, близкий к работе комиссии по расследованию инцидента, одной из основных версий причин инцидента является брак в креплении двигателя к планеру.

Военно-транспортные самолеты Ил-76 составляют основу военно-транспортной авиации ВВС РФ.

----------


## Холостяк

> Сейчас наткнулся на инфу, что на МАКС у Су-35 была проблема с управлением, но летчик сумел посадить самолет.... 
> Даже на видео видно это..., сажает жестко, с креном, практически с виража и первое касание правой шасси...
> Видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkI7c5_To9E





> Кстати, одна из интернет-газет г. Жуковский сообщала, что тов. Богдан получил конкретно за эту посадку по шапке и даже стоял вопрос о его недопуске к полетам в последний день МАКСа (там еще фото -- вид на посадку и касание с другой стороны ВПП):
> http://www.zhukorama.ru/index.php?point_id=53&pos_id=2259
> Впрочем, убедиться в достоверности этой информации по другим источникам в те дни мне не удалось...





> я тоже думаю, что это не более чем работа на публику


На медни..., а конкретно вчерась..., была хорошая погодка и солнышко... Я проехал в Люберцы в институт порешать вопросы... Вообщем, как я выражаюсь - "в курилке", с коллегами зашел разговор и подготовке наших пилотов. Тема больная... Так вот... Не с моих уст, была затронута именно вот эта посадка на МАКСе... Могу точно сказать, что авторитетные люди конкретно подтвердили, что это был косяк летчика. С техникой было все в порядке. Мне подтвердили, что у "Суховцев" был на эту тему разговор. *В нашем разговоре, этот факт был с подтекстом, что летчики даже такого уровня уже разучились летать.* Авторитетный научный сотрудник НИИ ВВС даже высказался, что технари у "Суховцев" потом стойки шасси "в лупу разглядывали" на предмет механических повреждений...

Как сейчас актуально говорить о "человеческом факторе" в разного рода косяках, в частности которые приводят и к катастрофам с гибелью людей...

Сразу оговорюсь, что спорить и доказывать авторитетность собеседников не буду. Мнение свое о посадке как о безобразии я сразу тогда в последующих постах высказал, что подтвердили компетентные должностные люди, которых я знаю по службе...

----------


## Шарфюрер

Минобороны подтвердило закупки истребителей МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ
Я вот не совсем понял, а чего с Су-33 делать будут?

----------


## Антоха

> Минобороны подтвердило закупки истребителей МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ


Ура! Справедливость восторжествовала!!



> Я вот не совсем понял, а чего с Су-33 делать будут?


Учитывая низкие производственные мощности Луховицкого завода, который сейчас загружен не только завершением индийского контракта по МиГ-29К/КУБ (+ дай Бог, к ним прибавится перспективный заказ на МиГ-35), но и переделкой ранее заложенных корпусов МиГ-29 в СМ/СМТ, поставки для наших нужд МиГ-29К будут идти крайне медленно - максимум по 3-5 самолетов в год. Следовательно приходится констатировать, что сомалеты Су-33 еще некоторое время будут оставаться в строю. Но я все же надеюсь поскоре увидеть их все в авиационных музеях России! :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Учитывая низкие производственные мощности Луховицкого завода, который сейчас загружен не только завершением индийского контракта по МиГ-29К/КУБ (+ дай Бог, к ним прибавится перспективный заказ на МиГ-35), но и переделкой ранее заложенных корпусов МиГ-29 в СМ/СМТ...


Это какие-такие еще "ранее заложенные курпуса МиГ-29" он "переделывает в СМ/СМТ"? И для кого???...  :Smile:  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

что значит какие-такие? не совсем понятен вопрос... помимо построенных и не реализованных в начале 90-х истребителей на заводе имелся/имеется задел корпусов, крыльев, стабилизаторов и т.д. (я лично это дело наблюдал когда был в Луховицах год назад). 
А на свой вопрос "для кого" Вы при желании найдете ответ в том же интернете... проходила информация о том, что РСК МиГ давно ведет переговоры с несколькими потенциальными заказчиками истребителей СМ/СЭ/СМТ, и насколько я знаю для одного из них уже начали соберать самолеты.

----------


## Холостяк

*Куда деваться обслуживающему персоналу полка?*

репортаж с РенТВ: http://www.ren-tv.com/news/latest/81...10-13-07-47-08

Когда Николай Палолога был командиром авиабазы в Шаталово, лазутчика на территории ждали арест и статья. Теперь вместе с полковником в отставке мы свободно въезжаем чуть ли не на взлетную полосу. 47-ой разведполк, состоящий из сорока единиц техники, 1 октября улетел в Воронеж. Насовсем, как того требовала директива министра обороны Сердюкова. 
С аэродрома, с которого в свое время взлетали летчики-ассы Пакрышкин и Кожедуб, сейчас вывозится стратегический материал авиационные плиты. Началось разбазаривание военного имущества. Как говорят летчики-ветераны, по-настоящему большие деньги заинтересованные лица заработают на утилизации девяти МиГ-25»

Полковник Палолога уверен, бесконтрольность и коррупция сделают такую схему реальной. Женщин гарнизона мало волнует, кто наживется на старых МиГах. Куда деваться обслуживающему персоналу полка? В один день работу потеряли 1400 человек, а на районной бирже всего десять вакансий из серии «бери больше, кидай дальше».

*Ирина Блызнюк:*
_«Остаемся в гарнизоне не понятно как, а мужья где-то далеко. Сколько эти мужья будут получать, потому что основная масса идет с понижением»_

В сентябре шаталовцы хотели по пикалевскому сценарию перекрыть федеральную трассу Москва-Минск. Недавно прилетал заместитель главкома ВВС пообещал, что еще на год в гарнизоне останется вода и тепло. За этим проследит комендатура из 125 человек. Для сравнения раньше в городке служили 1000 военных.

*Владимир Ковалев, подполковник запаса:*
_«Запад строго Москву охраняли четыре истребительных полка. Сегодня ни одного нет истребителя, а впереди НАТО. Наверно идет такая политика, чтобы не было не только истребителей, но и аэродромов»_

Ветеранов коробит, когда некоторые политиканы военнослужащих называют дармоедами в форме. Всем летчикам, лежащим на местном кладбище не более шестидесяти лет. Из-за облучения их профессиональная болезнь — рак. Зачем было рисковать в горячих точках, если крылья тебе режут свои же. 
Люди не знают, как поступит Минобороны с имуществом. Жилищных сертификатов не раздали, а вдруг новый собственник заставит служебные квартиры выкупать.

*Николай Палалога, председатель комитета ветеранов вооруженных сил и войны Шаталолово, полковник запаса:*
_«В виду того, что мы находимся на территории и землях Министерства обороны, непосредственно министр обороны обратил внимание и, имея свою власть и финансы, решил социальную проблему и снял ту напряженность, которая есть здесь»_

Нелегко будет семьям летчиков переброшенных в Воронеж. Вместо квартир бесплатно они получат казармы с двухъярусными кроватями. В планах Минобороны закрыть около тридцати авиабаз по всей стране. А о том, что здесь был некогда легендарный аэродром, напоминают только обелиски. Кстати, напротив памятника подвигу Гастелло мы обнаружили часть украденных с авиабазы плит. На них вместо самолетов будут стоять автомобили, приезжающие на мойку.

----------


## Pilot

По поводу посадки Богдана. Я не первый раз вижу такую посадку в его исполнении, да и другие летчики так сажали сушки
Антоха, Су-33 будут еще ремонтировать с модернизацией, так что они еще полетают ;) Но МиГи это действительно круто, особенно, что будут КУБ, такого самолета не хватает сейчас. Особенно радует, что все разработано на индийские деньги :)

----------


## Шарфюрер

> сомалеты Су-33 еще некоторое время будут оставаться в строю. Но я все же надеюсь поскоре увидеть их все в авиационных музеях России!


А чем Су-33 то не угодили?

----------


## AC

> что значит какие-такие? не совсем понятен вопрос... помимо построенных и не реализованных в начале 90-х истребителей на заводе имелся/имеется задел корпусов, крыльев, стабилизаторов и т.д. (я лично это дело наблюдал когда был в Луховицах год назад). 
> А на свой вопрос "для кого" Вы при желании найдете ответ в том же интернете... проходила информация о том, что РСК МиГ давно ведет переговоры с несколькими потенциальными заказчиками истребителей СМ/СЭ/СМТ, и насколько я знаю для одного из них уже начали соберать самолеты.


Там кроме индийского на сей день начаты работы только по одному контракту еще по новым самолетам -- ни шатко ни валко. Перспективы его туманные пока (хотя контракт и есть), потому что и с индийским заказом проблемы...
И для второго контракта никакой "задел" ни во что "переделывать" не надо...  :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

> Особенно радует, что все разработано на индийские деньги :)


Да что-то особой выгоды не видно, если посчитать наш будущий заказ по цене машины для индийцев, получится 1.1 млрд, т.е. разработка двух типов самолетов нам бы стоила всего 100 лямов с учетом постройки двух опытных образцов, или индийцы их тоже забирают?

----------


## muk33

> По поводу посадки Богдана. Я не первый раз вижу такую посадку в его исполнении, да и другие летчики так сажали сушки
> Антоха, Су-33 будут еще ремонтировать с модернизацией, так что они еще полетают ;) Но МиГи это действительно круто, особенно, что будут КУБ, такого самолета не хватает сейчас. Особенно радует, что все разработано на индийские деньги :)


Насчет 29КУБ не торопитесь, его ценность как учебного для палубы неочевидна. А сколько денег потребуется для "русификации" машины, еще никто не считал!

----------


## AC

> Минобороны подтвердило закупки истребителей МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ
> Я вот не совсем понял, а чего с Су-33 делать будут?


Ремонтировать и дальше будут...  :Smile: 

"...Самолеты Су-33 – ремонт с дооснащением, а именно:
Лот № 1 – Выполнение работ по ремонту самолетов Су-33
Начальная цена контракта (лота) -- 1.284.000.000=00 RUB...".
http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=526473

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Ремонтировать и дальше будут... 
> 
> "...Самолеты Су-33 – ремонт с дооснащением, а именно:
> Лот № 1 – Выполнение работ по ремонту самолетов Су-33
> Начальная цена контракта (лота) -- 1.284.000.000=00 RUB...".
> http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=526473


Ну хорошо, если так.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ремонтировать и дальше будут... 
> 
> "...Самолеты Су-33 – ремонт с дооснащением, а именно:
> Лот № 1 – Выполнение работ по ремонту самолетов Су-33
> Начальная цена контракта (лота) -- 1.284.000.000=00 RUB...".
> http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=526473


Вот тут я не пойму: у нас, что, МО не знает на каких заводах можно ремонтировать Су-33 и модернизировать его, а на каких нет? У нас, что, их так много? Подозреваю, что это (т.н. тендер) будет выглядеть так же, как и, наверное, многие тендеры в разных сферах, а именно: кто-то, у кого есть для этого деньги, забашляет кому надо, подберет этот заказ под себя, а потом будет искать (и найдет) завод, который за эту работу и возьмется, но уже за гораздо меньшие деньги. Я бы еще понял, если бы это был "тендер" на пошив сапог (или ботинок) для солдат-обувных фабрик (или контор, которые могут шить обувь), до фига. А здесь... Не понимаю.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Су-33, срок службы которых заканчивается в 2025 году. "Мы уже готовим им замену и планируем с 2010 года начать закупать партию из не менее 24 самолетов


Я очень рад, что у МИГов, наконец-то, появилось какое-то будущее. Но как-то странно выглядит для нынешних начальников  такая предусмотрительность: за 15 лет до списания Су-33 ему уже готовят замену? Как-то это на характерно. Стало быть, с будущего года мы сможем увидеть совместное базирование и полеты Су и МИГ на "Кузнецове"? Или "торопиться не надо"?

----------


## muk33

> Вот тут я не пойму: у нас, что, МО не знает на каких заводах можно ремонтировать Су-33 и модернизировать его, а на каких нет? ... Не понимаю.


Положено по правилам объявлять тендер. А то прокуратура привлечет со всеми вытекающими за нарушение законодательства. Всем ясно, что кроме КнААПО никто этот самолет не сможет отремонтировать. Вот, лет 8 назад взялся было Пушкин, разобрал 2 машины, а собрать не смог. И повезли эти запчасти в Комсомольск, собирать обратно

----------


## muk33

> Я очень рад, что у МИГов, наконец-то, появилось какое-то будущее. Но как-то странно выглядит для нынешних начальников  такая предусмотрительность: за 15 лет до списания Су-33 ему уже готовят замену? Как-то это на характерно. Стало быть, с будущего года мы сможем увидеть совместное базирование и полеты Су и МИГ на "Кузнецове"? Или "торопиться не надо"?


Торопиться не надо. Тем более с "базированием".

----------


## muk33

Полеты Ил-76 разрешили! http://www.aex.ru/news/2009/10/13/70803/

----------


## AC

> Полеты Ил-76 разрешили! http://www.aex.ru/news/2009/10/13/70803/


А там изначально запрет был фиктивным: их запретили, а Ил-76 летали...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Вот, лет 8 назад взялся было Пушкин, разобрал 2 машины, а собрать не смог. И повезли эти запчасти в Комсомольск, собирать обратно


Не знаю как насчет Су-33, они мне на этом АРЗ не попадались, но один Су-27 они точно довели до ума.

----------


## AC

> Ну хорошо, если так.


Кстати, вот тут еще один тендер с ресурсными показателями Су-33:
http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=537174
"...Выпуск откорректированного перечня обязательных работ, выполняемых при среднем ремонте самолетов Су-33 после 
16-ти лет эксплуатации, с целью увеличения назначенных показателей ресурса самолетам Су-33 и их комплектующим до 700 летных часов, 1500 посадок, срока службы до 1-го ремонта до 16 лет, назначенного срока службы до 26 лет эксплуатации...".

----------


## muk33

> Не знаю как насчет Су-33, они мне на этом АРЗ не попадались, но один Су-27 они точно довели до ума.


Простые 10-ки они по сей день делают, в этом году часто облетывать вызывали. Просто Су-33 по конструкции совсем другая машина.

----------


## Nazar

> . Просто Су-33 по конструкции совсем другая машина.


Да это-то понятно.

----------


## leha-lp

Ну как они доводили до ума вы знать должны. ТЭЧ Лодейки и Бесовца не вылазила от туда, и сколько еще в полках потом мучались, первый вообще так нормально летать и не стал один геморой для технического состава.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну как они доводили до ума вы знать должны. ТЭЧ Лодейки и Бесовца не вылазила от туда, и сколько еще в полках потом мучались, первый вообще так нормально летать и не стал один геморой для технического состава.


Первый это который этот?

----------


## leha-lp

Да он родимый, принят был по приказу командуещего с 29-ю неустранеными замечаниями, в ТЭЧ его еще год ковыряли и все равно старались просто протянуть время, что бы пять лет прошло и в стойло.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не знаю как насчет Су-33, они мне на этом АРЗ не попадались, но один Су-27 они точно довели до ума.


Да нет, Су-33 там были. Ребята знакомые говорили. Только их, действительно, не сделали, а куда-то отправили. Оказывается на КНААПО.

----------


## Nazar

> Да нет, Су-33 там были. Ребята знакомые говорили. Только их, действительно, не сделали, а куда-то отправили. Оказывается на КНААПО.


То что они там были я знаю, я имел ввиду что меня там в то время не было.

----------


## Холостяк

*Кое что по организационно-штатной структуре -*
*http://specnaz.pbworks.com./*

----------


## Холостяк

Ливия планирует закупить у России более 20 боевых самолетов, в том числе Су-35, Су-30 и Як-130. Контракты на поставку в Ливию российской техники могут быть подписаны уже в конце этого года, их суммарная стоимость составит порядка 1 млрд долларов. Между тем окончательно Триполи, похоже, пока не определился, а у российской продукции есть серьезные конкуренты. Газета ВЗГЛЯД попыталась разобраться, от чего зависит, кто в итоге получит контракт. 
*http://www.vz.ru/society/2009/10/19/339201.html*

Российско-индийская комиссия по военно-техническому сотрудничеству подготовила ряд соглашений, сообщил министр обороны Индии. В частности, стороны договорились модифицировать стоящие на вооружении индийской армии российские танки и самолеты. Решение по самому «болезненному» пункту – авианосцу «Адмирал Горшков» − так и *не принято*, зато несколько прояснилось будущее проекта по разработке истребителя пятого поколения.
*http://www.vz.ru/society/2009/10/15/338150.html*

*ВВС России втрое сократят штат вертолетчиков 
*
План сокращения армейской авиации ВВС России предусматривает значительное сокращение летного состава, заявил в субботу исполняющий обязанности начальника армейской авиации ВВС РФ полковник Алексей Ланде. 
"Если говорить о боевом составе, то это одна треть", - сказал Ланде в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы", отвечая на вопрос о планах сокращения армейской авиации. 
По словам Ланде, основной тактической единицей армейской авиации останутся вертолетные эскадрильи, которые войдут в состав авиационных баз. 
По словам Ланде, изменится и система подготовки вертолетчиков. С образованием в ВВС России единого училища летчиков в Краснодаре Сызранское вертолетное училище будет преобразовано в учебный центр, где вертолетчики будут проходить подготовку. 
По словам Ланде, в последние год-два вырос средний налет вертолетчиков. 
"Если еще лет пять назад средний налет летчиков был преступно низким - до 50 часов, то сейчас меньше, чем 60-70 часов практически нет", - сказал Ланде.

----------


## Холостяк

Завтра 25 октября по НТВ передача "Авиаторы" в 23.30 по Москве. Интервью с Харчевским...

----------


## [RUS] MK

Сергей Иванов назвал устаревшими 90 процентов вертолетов РФ

Менее 10 процентов вертолетов в российской армии являются современными. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил заместитель председателя правительства России Сергей Иванов на заседании Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве РФ. "Существующий парк вертолетов государственной авиации в значительной степени морально и физически устарел", - добавил вице-премьер.

По словам Иванова, такая ситуация сложилась не только в армейской авиации, но также в авиации ФСБ, МВД и МЧС России. Он подчеркнул, что к 2020 году планируется довести показатель исправности вертолетного парка до 90 процентов. При этом количество новой техники в армейской авиации должно составить не менее 80 процентов.

Вице-премьер отметил, что производство российских вертолетов за последние 3-4 года выросло почти в два раза. В общей сложности в 2009 году будет построено 200 новых машин. Всего с 2007 года Минобороны страны получило 64 новых вертолета, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. В частности, на вооружение были приняты 27 вертолетов Ми-28Н, семь Ка-52, три Ка-50, девятнадцать Ми-8, и шесть учебных вертолетов "Ансат".

Сергей Иванов, сославшись на данные Минтранса России, также добавил, что для обновления парка гражданской авиации к 2020 году потребуется приблизительно тысяча вертолетов. Примерно 800 из них будут представлять собой "экономичные легкие вертолеты".

В августе текущего года во время авиасалона МАКС-2009 было объявлено, что холдинг "Вертолеты России", который объединяет все вертолетостроительные предприятия страны, увеличил в первом полугодии 2009 года объемы производства в два раза по сравнению с аналогичным периодом годом ранее. В сентябре заместитель министра обороны России Владимир Поповкин заявил, что по итогам 2009 года российская армия закупит как минимум 38 вертолетов.

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/11/02/helicopter/

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

http://www.infox.ru/authority/foreig...stroili_.phtml

----------


## Холостяк

> http://www.infox.ru/authority/foreig...stroili_.phtml


Хорошая ссылка! Бхахахаха!
Ну и бредятина написана - однозначно...
Пишут, что наш А-50 был в непосредственной близости от воздушного пространства Прибалтов, значит всетаки в международном воздушном пространстве. Тогда какого хрена Бундесы полезли? Да еще на связь? Бхахахаха! Поэтому пара наших Сухих и поставила на место "прилипал". 

_"... В воздухе началась суматоха, и три российских и два немецких самолета уже достигли Балтийского моря и приблизились к финскому воздушному пространству. В этот момент в переполох влились еще два самолета — финские истребители F-18, вылетевшие на перехват незваных гостей._ 
_F-18 эскортировали немецкие и российские самолеты в нейтральное воздушное пространство, и те разошлись по своим базам..."._

Помоему в переполохе были только обосравшиеся не с того не с сего немцы и финны. И потом журналюга пишет, что "приблизились к воздушному пространству Финляндии" и тут уже "эскортировали в нейтральное"... 
Журналюга рядом с немцами и финнами присел в "переполох" со своей статьей...
 

Повеселили старика!

----------


## AC

> Пишут, что наш А-50 был в непосредственной близости от воздушного пространства Прибалтов, значит всетаки в международном воздушном пространстве. Тогда какого хрена Бундесы полезли? Да еще на связь? Бхахахаха! Поэтому пара наших Сухих и поставила на место "прилипал". 
> 
> _"... В воздухе началась суматоха, и три российских и два немецких самолета уже достигли Балтийского моря и приблизились к финскому воздушному пространству. В этот момент в переполох влились еще два самолета — финские истребители F-18, вылетевшие на перехват незваных гостей._ 
> _F-18 эскортировали немецкие и российские самолеты в нейтральное воздушное пространство, и те разошлись по своим базам..."._
> 
> Помоему в переполохе были только обосравшиеся не с того не с сего немцы и финны. И потом журналюга пишет, что "приблизились к воздушному пространству Финляндии" и тут уже "эскортировали в нейтральное"... 
> Журналюга рядом с немцами и финнами присел в "переполох" со своей статьей...
> Повеселили старика!


Бундесы "полезли", потому что работа у них такая -- они сейчас в Шауляе (с сентября по декабрь 2009 г.) дежурные от НАТО по ПВО Прибалтики:
http://www.luftwaffe.de/portal/a/luf...%2Fcontent.jsp

До этого (с мая по август с. г.) дежурили чехи и тоже "лезли", потому что тогда это была их работа, -- фото тут:
http://211squadron.cz/letka/litva09.html

Весь эпизод с А-50 и Су-27 от 15.09.2009 был доложен на официальном сайте Luftwaffe практически сразу -- еще 17 сентября:
http://www.luftwaffe.de/portal/a/luf...%2Fcontent.jsp

Никакого особого переполоха, судя по ссылке выше, там особо не было:

"...Центр контроля воздушного пространства в Каунасе (Литва), засек координаты самолета, вылетевшего из России. Он пролетел вблизи от границ воздушного пространства стран Балтии. Разрешения на пролет над ними выдано не было. Вскоре два немецких Eurofighter идентифицировали неизвестный самолет как А-50... Однако во время "идентификации" самолета А-50 немецкие пилоты группы быстрого реагирования заметили, что два Су-27 очень быстро приближаются с другой стороны (сзади???). Однако, так как они (видимо, все они уже в этот момент. -- *АС*) находились ближе не к воздушному пространству стран Балтии, а к финскому, то и были перехвачены финской группой быстрого реагирования, (также) "идентифицированы" и сопровождены над нейтральными водами. Оба же немецких Eurofighter, пробыв в полете около 90 минут, вернулись на базу в Шяуляй...".

(прошу прощения за мой фиговый немецкий)  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо за ссылки.
Я знал, что Прибалтику сейчас посменно "прикрывают". Даже тогда когда Су-27 "заблудился" и упал у них, вроде тогда датчане на Ф-16 должны были "прикрывать", но все прощелкали... Об этом трубили СМИ.
Тут приказывают фразы в статье, что парни из гЕрмании вдруг решили в международном воздушном пространстве вступить в связь с "Дамой"... Ну и развеселило относительно "суматохи", сразу образы суматохи в Южном Бутово, вернее Парке, представились...
Да и вообще, нравятся мне ихние доклады - "перехватчены"... Бугагагага!

----------


## Холостяк

*В Российских вооруженных силах сложилась критическая ситуация с винтокрылыми машинами.*
*90 процентов вертолетов нашей армии безнадежно устарели.*

На заседании Военно-промышленной комиссии (ВПК) заместитель председателя правительства РФ Сергей Иванов заявил, что менее 10% вертолетов в Российской армии являются современными, остальным - пора на слом. "Существующий парк вертолетов государственной авиации в значительной степени морально и физически устарел", - добавил вице-премьер. По его словам, аналогичная ситуация и в авиации ФСБ, МВД и МЧС России. При этом Иванов подчеркнул, что к 2020 году показатель исправности вертолетного парка должен составить 90%, а количество новой техники в армейской авиации - не менее 80%.

Вице-премьер сообщил, что производство российских вертолетов за последние 3-4 года выросло почти в два раза, и, в общей сложности, в 2010 году будет построено 200 новых машин. Реально же с 2007 года Минобороны всего получило 64 новых вертолета. На вооружение были приняты 27 вертолетов Ми-28Н, семь Ка-52, три Ка-50, девятнадцать Ми-8 и шесть учебных вертолетов "Ансат". Иванов несколько мечтательно высказал предположение, что к 2020 году нужно бы построить около 1000 вертолетов. Зато заместитель министра обороны России Владимир Поповкин заявил, что по итогам 2009 года российская армия закупит как минимум 38 вертолетов.

На заседании ВПК Сергей Иванов сказал: "Отечественное вертолетостроение сегодня можно охарактеризовать как относительно благополучную отрасль авиастроения, которая после резкого спада производства за последние годы заметно увеличила объемы выпуска вертолетов". При этом он назвал «узкие места». Во-первых, отсутствие серийного производства вертолетных двигателей. "Большинство отечественных вертолетов укомплектовывается двигателями украинского производства", - сказал Иванов. Он сообщил, что соответствующее поручение на этот счет было дано еще три года назад, но "решение этого важнейшего вопроса необоснованно затягивается". Во-вторых, отставание в области бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования и высокоточного оружия, которое на данный момент не обеспечивает всепогодное и круглосуточное применение отечественных вертолетов.

Прокомментировать ситуацию в отечественном вертолетостроении мы попросили вице-президента Академии геополитических проблем полковника Владимира Анохина.

«СП»: - У самой «благополучной отрасли оборонки», по словам Иванова, техника не обеспечивает круглосуточное ведение боевых действий. То есть воевать будем только в светлое время суток?

- Традиционно вертолетная авиация воевала только днем. Ночные полеты являлись чрезвычайной редкостью. Сейчас возникла необходимость использования армейской авиации круглосуточно, как это делается на Западе. Для этого надо развивать и финансировать, в частности, вертолетостроительную промышленность. Армейская авиация – сила, которая может остановить противника еще до того как он выйдет в соприкосновение с нашими войсками. Это щит, спасающий людей во время боя. Об этом все забывают. Вертолеты считают средством передвижения высокого начальства из точки в точку.

Но нужно отдать должное Иванову, который дал объективную оценку ситуации в Вооруженных силах в отношении армейской авиации. Россия действительно находится на критической черте. Армейская авиация летает на последнем ресурсе. Поступление в войска новой техники исчисляется единицами. Долгие годы на это закрывали глаза.

Ведется много разговоров о новых поставках вертолетов. К сожалению, на данный момент российское вертолетостроение не имеет возможности создать и обеспечить массовое производство самой современной вертолетной техники.

«СП»: - Другая проблема – вертолеты оснащаются украинскими двигателями. Не подрывает ли это боеспособность этого вида авиации?

- Безусловно, любая оборонная боевая техника, от самой сложной конструкции до последнего болта, должна иметь только отечественную поставку. Покупая оборудование за рубежом, мы приобретаем зависимость от политической конъюктуры. Если вдруг она будет конфликтной, то увеличивается возможность привязать к земле всю вертолетную технику. Отечественная авиация станет зависимой от всех, у кого что-либо приобретает. В этой связи возможен серьезный шантаж.

Необходимо учитывать, что двигатель – это сердце машины. У каждого пламенного мотора есть свой ресурс. Нельзя до бесконечности ремонтировать двигатели. Вертолеты будут или падать, или стоять на земле.

«СП»: - За 10 лет Иванов собирается до 80 процентов обновить парк вертолетов. На чем базируется такой оптимизм, у нас для этого есть производственные резервы в этой отрасли?

- Это слишком громкое заявление. Данные прогнозы вызывают большие сомнения. Отсутствует четкая ясная выкладка дальнейших действий: как мы наращиваем производство, увеличиваем кадровый состав, делаем государственный заказ.

Нет квалифицированных рабочих и летчиков. Курсант авиационного училища становится летчиком первого класса спустя 10-12 лет. Только пенсионеры имеют такую квалификацию. Отсутствует достаточное количество специализированных авиационных ПТУ и техникумов. Всем этим надо заниматься в комплексе.

«СП»: - Иванов в качестве задела для будущих успехов констатирует, что на вооружение были приняты 27 вертолетов Ми-28Н, семь Ка-52, три Ка-50, девятнадцать Ми-8 и шесть учебных вертолетов "Ансат". Но ведь это в основном машины советской конструкторской школы, которая разгромлена. Где современные школы, есть ли они, что сделали?

- Отечественное вертолетостроение до сих пор имеет сильные конструкторские силы. Разработан скоростной вертолет принципиально новой конструкции, есть другие серьезные наработки. А вот промышленность развалена, распродана. Современное вертолетостроение остро нуждается в кадрах, которые разбежались из отрасли в результате реформ А тот, кто остался, работает сейчас на голом энтузиазме.

_Все, что находится на вооружении в данный момент, технически устарело (равносильно принятию на вооружение танков Т34, времен Великой Отечественной войны). За исключением КА 52 («Акула»), принятого в мизерном объеме (7 штук). Это называется замазать глаза начальству. Посмотрите на карту нашей Родины, имеющей девять часовых поясов. Что такое 7 вертолетов для России!_

«СП»: - Что, на ваш взгляд, нужно сделать, чтобы действительно возродить вертолетостроение?

- Необходимо развивать вертолетную промышленность. Должен быть комплексный подход в создании программы, которая обеспечит: конструкторскую мысль и решение; формирование кадрового состава; организацию производства; строительство или модернизацию новых вертолетных заводов; комплекс подготовки новых авиационных кадров для деятельности на технике.

Россия имеет интеллектуальный запас, умные головы, создающие замечательную технику. Отечественный вертолетный концерн в этом не отстает от Запада. Вертолетостроение ощущает дефицит денег и специалистов, способных воплотить конструкторские идеи в мателл. Будет финансирование, появятся и кадры.

Из досье «СП»:

Сегодня свыше 5200 российских вертолетов эксплуатируются в более чем 80 странах мира. 90 процентов из них еще советского производства. Краткая хроника вертолетостроения такова: в 1991 году в год выпущено 340 вертолетов, в 1995 году – 26 вертолетов, в 2008 году – 120 вертолетов, в 2009 году планируется выпустить 200 вертолетов

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Холдинг "Вертолеты России" поставит 185 вертолетов для МЧС РФ*

МОСКВА, 6 ноября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Холдинг "Вертолеты России" поставит 185 вертолетов для авиационно-спасательных подразделений МЧС России. Подписи под соответствующим документом поставили сегодня генеральный директор компании "Вертолеты России" Андрей Шибитов и начальник авиации МЧС РФ Рафаиль Закиров.

В соответствии с программой будет создана инфраструктура обеспечения комплексной безопасности автомобильных дорог с использованием вертолетов. Предполагается также сформировать службу авиационного спасания с применением санитарной авиации в субъектах РФ.

Как отмечали представители сторон, "планируется создать авиационно- спасательные подразделения и бригады "скорой помощи", обеспечивающие круглосуточное дежурство в режиме постоянной готовности на всей протяженности основных автомобильных дорог для решения задач оперативного оказания помощи пострадавшим в ДТП". В первую очередь, такие подразделения будут созданы на автомобильных трассах, соединяющих Москву с Санкт-Петербургом, Казанью и Сочи. На этих трассах предполагается использовать вертолеты "Ансат" и Ка-226. Предусматривается также временное использование итальянских вертолетов типа "Агуста".

Комплексная программа будет реализована в три этапа. На первом этапе в составе авиации МЧС России предполагается создание группировки из 24 легких вертолетов. На втором этапе эта группировка будет усилена 80 средними вертолетами. На третьем этапе предполагается закупить 43 средних вертолета и 38 винтокрылых машин легкого класса.

Таким образом, по итогам реализации программы в составе новой вертолетной группировки авиации МЧС будет 62 легких и 123 средних вертолета.

"Холдинг "Вертолеты России" ориентируется, в первую очередь, на потребности внутреннего рынка, - сказал Шибитов. - Сотрудничество с МЧС России, а также с другими ведомствами, является одним из приоритетных направлений в деятельности холдинга".

В свою очередь, Рафаиль Закиров отметил, что авиация МЧС РФ "испытывает потребность в обеспечении авиационно-спасательных подразделений вертолетной техникой". "Подписание совместной программы с "Вертолетами России" является знаковым событием, открывающим новые возможности для авиации МЧС", - подчеркнул он.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Долгие годы на это закрывали глаза.


Вот тут мне бы хотелось поточнее узнать, а кто именно "закрывал глаза"? И открыл ли он их сейчас?

----------


## MADMAX

Наши на авиабазе Элмендорф (шт. Аляска) были 20 октября с.г., летали на Ту-154 в рамках международной программы «Открытое небо».

----------


## Холостяк

> Наши на авиабазе Элмендорф (шт. Аляска) были 20 октября с.г., летали на Ту-154 в рамках международной программы «Открытое небо».


Этаж прям в логово Аляскинских "Агрессоров"!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Наши на авиабазе Элмендорф (шт. Аляска) были 20 октября с.г., летали на Ту-154 в рамках международной программы «Открытое небо».


А обещанных Ту-204 так и нет?

----------


## Тореро

К вопросу о сокращении авиаполков
  Точно знаю, что расформированы 9 ГИАП (Килп-явр) и 1 ГБАП (Лебяжье), два полка в Энгельсе (184 и 21 ТБАП) вместе с частями обеспечения и штабом дивизии переформированы в авиабазу.
  Вроде бы расформировываются 444 ТБАП (Воздвиженка) и 177 ИАП (Лодейное Поле). Кто-нибудь знает точно про эти полки?

----------


## Mad_cat

> А обещанных Ту-204 так и нет?


Ту-214ОН строиться. По плану КАПО должен быть выпущен в 2010 году.

----------


## kfmut

> Вроде бы расформировываются 444 ТБАП (Воздвиженка) и 177 ИАП (Лодейное Поле). Кто-нибудь знает точно про эти полки?


Воздвиженку говорят ещё в прошлом году перевели в Белую из-за раздолбанност полосы + частично сократили личный  состав(если я правильно понял), только где-то в соседней ветке читал, что в Воздвиженку сейчас переводят штурмовиков, будет там авиабаза или не будет не понятно...

Может кто видел толковые статьи по изменению оргштатной структуры наших ВВС? Киньтесь ссылочкой, пожалуйста...

Максим

----------


## Redan

Карты всех военных округов РФ (справочник и путеводитель  шпиона):

http://tipolog.atspace.com/doc_carte.htm

Деза?!А,если нет,то где тогда "недремлющее око"?!Или "мир-дружба-жвачка"?!

----------


## KAV

> Вроде бы расформировываются 444 ТБАП (Воздвиженка) и 177 ИАП (Лодейное Поле). Кто-нибудь знает точно про эти полки?


177 ИАП (Лодейное поле) уже нет, практически уже нет и 67-го БАП (Сиверский).

----------


## Тореро

Ясно, лет через 5 вся российская авиация "вымрет" естественным путем...
 А ссылка на карты округов - это ведь копии "Коммерсанта" .сейчас уже устаревшие, по авиации, по крайней мере, точно.

----------


## muk33

Мало того, что устаревшие, но еще и "искусно искаженные". Это как помехи по каналу NAVSTAR (GPS), думаешь что летишь точно, а на самом деле километров 5 в стороне. Короче в военных целях использовать не стоит!

----------


## Nazar

> 177 ИАП (Лодейное поле) уже нет, практически уже нет и 67-го БАП (Сиверский).


Ну с Лодейкой понятно, а Сиверску ведь пока собирались оставить? :Confused:

----------


## Daemonmike

> 177 ИАП (Лодейное поле) уже нет, практически уже нет и 67-го БАП (Сиверский).


Хм... И что же тогда остается в Лен. области?

----------


## Nazar

> Хм... И что же тогда остается в Лен. области?


Бесовец :Frown:

----------


## Alexey_VVO

В Воздвиженке к лету этого года было абсолютно пусто, все Ту-22М3 улетели в Белую. Части аэродромного обеспечения пока есть, вроде как планируют именно там размещать части с Варфоломеевки, Галенок и Черниговки. Хотя из-за состояния полосы это все откладывается на неопределенный срок.

----------


## KAV

> Ну с Лодейкой понятно, а Сиверску ведь пока собирались оставить?


Володя, хотели, очень хотели оставить, но не смогли. Уже бОльшая часть из летающих бортов в Монче. По слухам как раз сегодня у них время "Ч", должны доложить о расформировании части. Хотя часть бортов еще на месте, никак не могут отогнать по погодным условиям в Мончегорске.

----------


## KAV

> Бесовец


К сожалению, это уже территория Карелии.

----------


## Nazar

> К сожалению, это уже территория Карелии.


Но входит то он в ПВО ЛВО.

----------


## An-Z

ЛенВО ещё существует? его в какое нибудь командование северо-западное не переименовали?

----------


## Nazar

> ЛенВО ещё существует? его в какое нибудь командование северо-западное не переименовали?


Да вроде нет пока. Специально этим вопросом не задавался.

----------


## KAV

> Но входит то он в ПВО ЛВО.


Володя, входить то он входит, но реально на территории Ленинградской области на постоянной дислокации боевых самолетов уже не будет. Что очень и очень жаль.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, входить то он входит, но реально на территории Ленинградской области на постоянной дислокации боевых самолетов уже не будет. Что очень и очень жаль.


С этим согласен.

----------


## Тореро

То же самое можно сказать про Мурманскую область,не считая флота только Мончегорск, это из всего количества бывших здесь авиачастей...

----------


## Nazar

> То же самое можно сказать про Мурманскую область,не считая флота только Мончегорск, это из всего количества бывших здесь авиачастей...


Да не флотских частей, там никогда особо много и не было.

----------


## Тореро

> Да не флотских частей, там никогда особо много и не было.


    У флота хоть что-то осталось, а вот все три истребительных полка ПВО, увы...Слышал, что в Мончегорск хотят звено перехватчиков посадить,но как-то это сомнительно.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> У флота хоть что-то осталось, а вот все три истребительных полка ПВО, увы...Слышал, что в Мончегорск хотят звено перехватчиков посадить,но как-то это сомнительно.


про Оленью слух был, эскадрилью из Килп-Явра (остальные машины в Бесовец)

----------


## MADMAX

Экипажи Дальней авиации успешно с 18 на 19 ноября выполнили задачи по плану воздушного патрулирования.

В период с 18 на 19 ноября 2009 года два турбовинтовых стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 МС, которые были подняты с авиабазы ВВС восточной части России, успешно выполнили задачи по плану воздушного патрулирования.

Маршрут полета проходил через нейтральные воды Северного Ледовитого океана в район акватории Тихого океана к Алеутским островам.

Экипажи Ту-95 МС отработали навыки ведения полетов над безориентирной местностью и дозаправку в воздухе от танкеров Ил-78. Продолжительность полета составила около 16 часов. 

На маршруте полета экипажи самолетов Ту-95 МС сопровождались парой самолетов НАТО F-22 с авиабазы на Аляске. 

Летчики Дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты на воздушное патрулирование в акватории над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана, как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов.

Летные экипажи во время таких полетов повышают уровень натренированности.

В ходе полетов отрабатываются различные вопросы слетанность летных экипажей, отработка различных элементов летной подготовки.

Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других Государств, – как сказал помощник Главнокомандующего ВВС по информационному обеспечению.

----------


## Привод

> У флота хоть что-то осталось, а вот все три истребительных полка ПВО, увы...


Согласен, увидеть полеты МиГ-31 на предельно малых можно будет разьве лишь в роликах...

Фотогалерею смотрел С.Гаджи... Савватия. МиГ-31. Родные места. Котлас, Савватия, Вондокурье, *Привод*ино...

http://video.ukrhome.net/watch/1860/2443/5207/

----------


## Привод

Фотка. Савватия на форуме радиосканнер.ру
458-й гвардейский Полоцкий истребительный авиаполк
http://www.radioscanner.ru/airbase/156.html

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Согласен, увидеть полеты МиГ-31 на предельно малых можно будет разьве лишь в роликах...
> 
> Фотогалерею смотрел С.Гаджи... Савватия. МиГ-31. Родные места. Котлас, Савватия, Вондокурье, *Привод*ино...
> 
> http://video.ukrhome.net/watch/1860/2443/5207/


вот только насколько могу судить (а в кабине 31-х сиживать доводилось) в ролике запись из кабины не МиГ-31, а МиГ-25  :Biggrin:

----------


## Тореро

А есть информация, полк на 31-х в Б.Савино. остался?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> А есть информация, полк на 31-х в Б.Савино. остался?


остался, сейчас 6977 авиабаза

----------


## Привод

> вот только насколько могу судить (а в кабине 31-х сиживать доводилось) в ролике запись из кабины не МиГ-31, а МиГ-25


Не смотрел, звиняйте :) Поверил названию выложивших ролик *Укрхоум.нет*:
http://video.ukrhome.net/watch/1860/2443/5207/

*ukrhome.net*  *МиГ-31. Полет на сверхмалой высоте*

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Не смотрел, звиняйте :) Поверил названию выложивших ролик *Укрхоум.нет*:
> http://video.ukrhome.net/watch/1860/2443/5207/
> 
> *ukrhome.net*  *МиГ-31. Полет на сверхмалой высоте*


кстати, это фрагмент полуторачасового (примерно) фильма, снятого офицерами полка в Савватии

----------


## Привод

> вот только насколько могу судить (а в кабине 31-х сиживать доводилось) в ролике запись из кабины не МиГ-31, а МиГ-25


:) Теперь посмотрим, врет ли *Яндекс*? 

МиГ-31, МиГ-29 и другие.

http://video.yandex.ru/users/zpolk-org/view/172/

----------


## Привод

> кстати, это фрагмент полуторачасового (примерно) фильма, снятого офицерами полка в Савватии


Ну дак, я ж оттуда..... Посмотрел, узнал, Спасибо, *BratPoRazumu*! Тоже оттуда? 458 гв. иап?

Фотка *Привод*ино, между Двиной и Курьей - луг, где родился адмирал Кузнецов Н.Г. Замечательные места.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Ну дак, я ж оттуда..... Посмотрел, узнал, Спасибо, *BratPoRazumu*! Тоже оттуда? 458 гв. иап?
> 
> Фотка *Привод*ино, между Двиной и Курьей - луг, где родился адмирал Кузнецов Н.Г. Замечательные места.


нет, мои края - Килп-Явр :)

----------


## Привод

> нет, мои края - Килп-Явр :)


:) Все равно рад, дружище! Я *Донской*, *Полоцкий*, *Северо-Двинский*...

----------


## Тореро

Тогда очень рад землякам с Севера)))
  Родные края - Африканда)) Мурманская обл

----------


## BratPoRazumu

да, Север вспоминаю часто...
прожил там 5 лет, 1980-85, когда в Килп-Явре (941-й истребительный) служил отец, сам я одел фуражку МГА :)
после Килпов - Даугавпилс, Ставрополь, Киев, Подмосковье...

----------


## AC

"В Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном производственном объединении им. Гагарина (КнААПО) состоялась передача военно-воздушным силам последних четырех из 48 модернизированных истребителей Су-27СМ (по трехлетнему контракту с Министерством обороны РФ). В ходе модернизации на Су-27, построенных на том же КнААПО в 1980-е годы, были заменены электроника и бортовое оборудование. Переданные вчера заказчику машины доведут до штатной численности состав 6989-й авиабазы на аэродроме Центральная Угловая под Владивостоком (это бывший 22-й гвардейский Краснознаменный истребительный авиаполк). Ранее еще 24 Су-27СМ получил 23-й истребительный авиаполк, базирующийся на аэродроме Дземги (в самом Комсомольске-на-Амуре). 
Главный инженер КнААПО Сергей Огарков сообщил, что в ближайшее время объединение не планирует заниматься модернизацией строевых Су-27, а сосредоточится на создании истребителя пятого поколения. Он также напомнил, что в этом году Минобороны заключило договор с компанией "Сухой" (КнААПО входит в ее холдинг) на поставку ВВС РФ новых истребителей — 48 Су-35С, 12 Су-27СМ и четырех Су-30М2. "О сроках передачи первой машины говорить пока не буду, контракт есть контракт, но вы о ней скоро услышите",— интригующе пообещал господин Огарков".
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1279135

----------


## AC

> А есть информация, полк на 31-х в Б.Савино. остался?


Летають -- свежие фото см. в этой ветке:
http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/5734.../page__st__580
 :Smile:

----------


## ALI

Редактор издания Moscow Defense Brief предсказал списание 1000 самолетов ВВС РФ : http://lenta.ru/news/2009/11/27/airforce/ .Интересно каких?

----------


## Полешук

> Редактор издания Moscow Defense Brief предсказал списание 1000 самолетов ВВС РФ : http://lenta.ru/news/2009/11/27/airforce/ .Интересно каких?


Что-то у ВВС реально грустно:

На честном слове и на одном крыле




> Сегодня в ВВС по штату около 65 тыс. офицеров, останется 38 тыс., летно-подъемный состав с 12 тыс. уменьшится до 7 тыс. Соотношение числа офицеров в авиационных частях и формированиях противовоздушной обороны будет 60:40.





> Задачи ПВО теперь будут решать не только радиотехнические, зенитные ракетные войска и истребительная авиация, как раньше, но и многофункциональные летательные комплексы Су-34, Су-35, вертолеты Ми-28, Ка-52. На Су-31 сейчас проводится модернизация, после чего и он наконец станет многофункциональным.


Су-31 - это тот который спортивный что ли?
Во дожили... ???

Спишут 1000 самолетов



> Всего в боевом составе ВВС будет 33 авиабазы и 13 бригад воздушно-космической обороны, заявил Зелин.


По проекту оптимицации ВВС на начало 2009 планировалось минимум 51 строевую авиабазу (в т.ч. 69** и 7000 - 43). Т.е. получается ВВС оптимизируют еще больше чем планировалось. Ужас.




> По словам редактора Moscow Defense Brief Михаила Барабанова, из открытых источников известно, что на начало года в ВВС России числилось 72 авиаполка, 14 авиабаз прежнего штата и 12 отдельных авиаэскадрилий и отрядов (без учебных полков). Их замена на 33 авиабазы помимо прочего означает, по словам Барабанова, списание около 1000 самолетов и вертолетов только в строевых частях и в новых авиабазах будет около 2000 летательных аппаратов. Списанию подвергнутся самолеты и вертолеты практически всех типов, кроме новейших, продолжает он.


Новейших. Хе. Их число пока меньше статистической ошибки... :Redface:  

Лети на все четыре стороны



> За год масштабной перестройки из 340 частей и соединений Военно-воздушных сил в боевом строю остались 180. Параллельно с двукратным сокращением произошли серьезные структурные изменения военной авиации. Вместо нынешних армий ВВС и ПВО в России появились четыре командования на стратегических направлениях. Их штабы находятся в Санкт-Петербурге - 1-е командование, в Новосибирске - 2-е командование, в Хабаровске - 3-е командование и в Ростове-на-Дону - 4-е командование. Это не смена вывески, поскольку авиацию, зенитчиков-ракетчиков и радиотехнические войска рассадили не в границах военных округов, как это было прежде, а по географическому принципу: на Дальнем Востоке, в Сибири, на Юге и Юго-Западе страны.
> 
> На региональные командования ВВС и ПВО сейчас замыкаются 33 авиабазы, заменившие авиаполки и дивизии. Каждой базе в зависимости от количества эскадрилий и объема выполняемых ими функций присвоены разряды. Всего их три. Базы 1-го разряда будут участвовать в масштабных войсковых операциях и решать наиболее сложные боевые задачи. На базы 2-го разряда возложены функции, сопоставимые с теми, что прежде выполняли авиаполки. В базы 3-го разряда вошли отдельные эскадрильи. Зенитно-ракетные полки и радиотехнические части противовоздушной обороны преобразованы в 13 бригад воздушно-космической обороны. Таким образом, от четырехзвенной системы армия -дивизия-полк-эскадрилья (дивизион) ВВС перешли на трехуровневую.





> щитом прикроют всю территорию страны. Ее безопасность должны обеспечить новые и перспективные виды вооружения. В частности, зенитно-ракетные системы С-400 "Триумф" и разрабатываемая сейчас "пятисотка". К сожалению, производственные возможности "оборонки" пока не могут полностью покрыть нужды армии в таком арсенале. Поэтому военные предлагают построить еще один завод для выпуска "Триумфа". Иначе трудно будет решить задачу 2010 года - поставить в войска 5 дивизионов *С-400. Сейчас на всю армию их только два, они стоят в подмосковной Электростали*.

----------


## Полешук

> "В Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном производственном объединении им. Гагарина (КнААПО) состоялась передача военно-воздушным силам последних четырех из 48 модернизированных истребителей Су-27СМ (по трехлетнему контракту с Министерством обороны РФ). В ходе модернизации на Су-27, построенных на том же КнААПО в 1980-е годы, были заменены электроника и бортовое оборудование. Переданные вчера заказчику машины доведут до штатной численности состав 6989-й авиабазы на аэродроме Центральная Угловая под Владивостоком (это бывший 22-й гвардейский Краснознаменный истребительный авиаполк). Ранее еще 24 Су-27СМ получил 23-й истребительный авиаполк, базирующийся на аэродроме Дземги (в самом Комсомольске-на-Амуре). 
> Главный инженер КнААПО Сергей Огарков сообщил, что в ближайшее время объединение не планирует заниматься модернизацией строевых Су-27, а сосредоточится на создании истребителя пятого поколения. Он также напомнил, что в этом году Минобороны заключило договор с компанией "Сухой" (КнААПО входит в ее холдинг) на поставку ВВС РФ новых истребителей — 48 Су-35С, 12 Су-27СМ и четырех Су-30М2. "О сроках передачи первой машины говорить пока не буду, контракт есть контракт, но вы о ней скоро услышите",— интригующе пообещал господин Огарков".
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1279135


Нда. 48 из 300 строевых и все.
Продолжилиб уже, СМ все-таки не такая уж и дорогая модернизация, но все одно лучше чем никакая...

----------


## SergM

**************************************
Су-31 - это тот который спортивный что ли?
Во дожили... ???
*************************************
Теперь уже стоит всё происходящее воспринимать с юмором. И в военной авиации, и в ещё более юмористическом гражданском авиапроме.

Это надо иметь ввиду, что теперь в модернизируемых ВВС появятся эскадрильи спортивно-пилотажных поршневых самолётиков. Очевидно имеется в виду наиболее передовая доктрина их использования в ВВС, такая кавалерийски-казачья. Переоборудуют там, в Су-31 2е пилотское (учебное) место в место стрелка-гранатомётчика. И теперь, наверное, на некоторое время, до следующего сокращения эти эскадрильи Су-31 со стрелками-гранатомётчиками, станут основной боевой мощи наших ВВС. А что - гранат для гранатомётов туда в задний багажник можно довольно много напихать, как в байдарку сзади. 
       Серьёзно же, наверное имелись в виду Миг-31. А может, действительно стоит заменить Миг-31 на Су-31? Как думают специалисты.

----------


## Pilot

ну ошибся журналист, конечно пр МиГ-31 говорили. Хотя какой из него многофункциональный ?

----------


## Холостяк

Алексей Никольский
Ведомости

27.11.2009, 225 (2495)

Военно-воздушные силы (ВВС) России в ходе перехода к новой организационной структуре будут состоять из оперативных командований, авиабаз и бригад воздушно-космической обороны (зенитно-ракетных и противоракетных), заявил вчера журналистам главком ВВС Александр Зелин. Все эти мероприятия планируется завершить к 1 января.

По словам Зелина, в ВВС будет четыре командования ВВС и ПВО (бывшие армии ВВС и ПВО) с дислокацией их управлений в Санкт-Петербурге, Новосибирске, Хабаровске и Ростове-на-Дону, командование дальней авиации (бывшая 37-я воздушная армия) и командование военно-транспортной авиации (бывшая 61-я воздушная армия), а также оперативно-стратегическое командование воздушно-космической обороны (бывшее командование спецназначения, а еще раньше — Московский округ ВВС и ПВО, включающий и противоракетную оборону). Всего в боевом составе ВВС будет 33 авиабазы и 13 бригад воздушно-космической обороны, заявил Зелин.

Переход к новым штатам в авиации происходит параллельно с аналогичным процессом в Сухопутных войсках, где вместо почти 1900 частей и соединений останется лишь 172 части и соединения постоянной готовности, а более 20 мотострелковых и танковых дивизий сменят 39 общевойсковых и две танковые бригады.

Причиной реформы в ВВС стало желание сконцентрировать наиболее боеспособные силы авиации на более ограниченном количестве аэродромов, что позволит, как предполагается, сделать интенсивнее боевую подготовку, добиться лучшего процента боеготовых самолетов и сэкономить значительные средства, разъясняет офицер Минобороны. Частично учитывался опыт союзной Белоруссии, где подобный переход от полков к авиабазам произошел уже много лет назад.

По словам редактора Moscow Defense Brief Михаила Барабанова, из открытых источников известно, что на начало года в ВВС России числилось 72 авиаполка, 14 авиабаз прежнего штата и 12 отдельных авиаэскадрилий и отрядов (без учебных полков). Их замена на 33 авиабазы помимо прочего означает, по словам Барабанова, списание около 1000 самолетов и вертолетов только в строевых частях и в новых авиабазах будет около 2000 летательных аппаратов. Списанию подвергнутся самолеты и вертолеты практически всех типов, кроме новейших, продолжает он.

Какую-то часть — не менее сотни — списанных самолетов и вертолетов, возможно, получится продать как иностранным ВВС, так и гражданским авиакомпаниям, это может принести в бюджет несколько сотен миллионов долларов, полагает эксперт Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константин Макиенко.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ну ошибся журналист, конечно пр МиГ-31 говорили. Хотя какой из него многофункциональный ?


31-й может бросать свободнопадающие бомбы... стало быть, уже бомбер...

(это не я придумал это ХХХлавком г-н З...н в одной своей статье высказался)

----------


## Nazar

> 31-й может бросать свободнопадающие бомбы... стало быть, уже бомбер...
> 
> (это не я придумал это ХХХлавком г-н З...н в одной своей статье высказался)


А Су-24 может применять ракеты ВВ, стало быть истребитель :Smile:

----------


## BSA

Совсем недавно, буквально несколько дней назад наши "хенералы" с восторгом верещали о ВТС с Китаезами, а между тем...

Российский сайт Правда.ру сообщает, что Китай развертывает массовое производство истребителей Су-27 под обозначением J-11. Эта страна намерена построить не менее 1200 самолетов этого типа и начать поставки на экспорт по ценам гораздо ниже российских.



Такие сообщения не являются новостью для российской оборонной промышленности. В 2003 году Китай отказался продлить лицензионное производство Су-27СК и начал работы по созданию собственного варианта истребителя. 



Китай также оказывает давление на Россию на рынке запасных частей и намеревается вытеснить ее с традиционных рынков сбыта военной техники. В настоящее время ВВС Малайзии заявили о своей готовности сотрудничать с Китаем по приобретению запасных частей для своих 18 истребителей Су-30МКМ. 

Послепродажное обслуживание военной техники является серьезной проблемой для России. Уже случился ряд инцидентов, когда российские производители были не в состоянии выполнять свои обязательства по поставке запчастей для малазийских истребителей. 

В 1992 году Россия поставила в Китай 76 истребителей Су-27. В 1995 году был заключен контракт по лицензионному производству 200 самолетов этого типа. В 2003 году Китай отказался закупить оставшиеся 105 машинокомплектов. 

Маааленький такой вопросик...кому выгодно замалчивать данную и др проблемы по Китаю...если боятся, то армию надо укреплять, а не разваливать.....

----------


## kfmut

н-да, 1000 спишут, 100 продадут, остальные в расход? А как же базы хранения? Реформа становится всё интересней и интересней  :Frown: 

"излишнюю" стрелковку тоже поди гражданам продавать будут, видимо стоит начинать формировать партизанскую ячейку и калаши прикапывать...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> н
> 
> "излишнюю" стрелковку тоже поди гражданам продавать будут, видимо стоит начинать формировать партизанскую ячейку и калаши прикапывать...


Эт давно уже надо было сделать
 :Wink:

----------


## Полешук

> Российский сайт Правда.ру сообщает, что Китай развертывает массовое производство истребителей Су-27 под обозначением J-11. Эта страна намерена построить не менее 1200 самолетов этого типа и начать поставки на экспорт по ценам гораздо ниже российских.


Да не. Не сделают они 1200 - Уфимский завод не потянет выпуск движков для стольких самолетов... :Smile:  А еще ж и для J-10 делать надо!

Вроде у J-11*B* и планер потяжелей выходит, а про движки воопще никак. Если на форсаже 11-12 тон и достигнут, то бесфорсажный режим вроде до 5 тон с трудом. Расход топлива тож запредельный, а надежность никакая (но это может пока).

----------


## Carrey

> кому выгодно замалчивать данную и др проблемы по Китаю...


Собственно, не секрет, учитывая, что Китай для России - очень важный стратегический бизнес-партнёр. Товарооборот, например, с Японией - ощутимо меньше, чем с Китаем - и именно поэтому хрен японцам, а не Курилы. А вот китайцам - завсегда пожалуйста, не жалко, земли в Сибири много, всем хватит... ...Кто с нами торговать будет.

Мысль не моя, была подслушана по радио "Голос России" в минувшие выходные. Высказана каким-то очередным "экспертом". Кстати, экспертом человек становится сразу, как только так сам себя поименовывает.  :Wink: 

Извиняюсь за оффтопик.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да не. Не сделают они 1200 - Уфимский завод не потянет выпуск движков для стольких самолетов... А еще ж и для J-10 делать надо!
> 
> Вроде у J-11*B* и планер потяжелей выходит, а про движки воопще никак. Если на форсаже 11-12 тон и достигнут, то бесфорсажный режим вроде до 5 тон с трудом. Расход топлива тож запредельный, а надежность никакая (но это может пока).


 Да пусть копируют не жалко.Лишь бы наши технологию им не сдавали.
Немцы во время войны начиная с 1943г копировали трофейные наши РС М-8 и М-13 и что приуспели? АНТ по заданию Сталина копировал Б-29
только время убил- толком и не испытывали даже- сразу серийное производство развернули.Денег ушло много,а самолет уже в процессе строительства устарел на сколько лет,да и прослужил всего ничего по сравнению с Ту-16 или 95.Оригинал и копия-разные вещи,хотя бывает так мастерски выполнены (к примеру подделка картин) что иногда и проф.эксперты ошибаются...

----------


## Полешук

http://www.redstar.ru/2009/12/03_12/1_07.html




> Снижение массы аппаратурной части позволило увеличить запас топлива на борту самолета и соответственно радиус действия и время боевого патрулирования комплекса, а также дало возможность размещения дополнительного целевого оборудования. Кроме того, существенно улучшены условия работы летного и тактического экипажей самолета. Использованные при создании А-50У технические решения будут в дальнейшем внедрены в перспективных комплексах радиолокационного дозора и наведения для российских Вооруженных Сил.


Что-то не понятно. он так и останется в единственном экземпляре или оставшиеся А-50 тоже будут-таки потиху модернизироваться :Confused:

----------


## Полешук

Интервью глвкома ВВС  уже в КЗ:
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/12/04_12/1_05.html




> - Каковы перспективы у созданных бригад ВКО и в целом компонентов противовоздушной обороны – зенитных ракетных войск и радиотехнических войск? Расскажите о задачах, которые выполняет недавно созданное Оперативно-стратегическое командование Воздушно-космической обороны. 
>      - С переходом на новый облик развития зенитные ракетные войска (ЗРВ) ВВС, сохранив свой состав, повысили боевые возможности мирного времени. Это стало возможным в связи с переводом всех воинских частей в категорию постоянной готовности, как уже отмечалось выше, и с их перевооружением на новую зенитную ракетную систему (ЗРС) средней дальности – дальнего действия (СД-ДД).
>      В перспективе боевой потенциал ЗРВ ВВС будет возрастать за счет увеличения количества частей, перевооруженных на новую зенитную ракетную систему СД-ДД, а также поступления на вооружение нового зенитного ракетно-пушечного комплекса «Панцирь-С» и зенитной ракетной системы средней дальности *«Витязь».*


На вооружение может и Витязь поступит, но каковы вот будут темпы его серийного производства?

----------


## Полешук

> http://www.redstar.ru/2009/12/03_12/1_07.html
> 
> 
> 
> Что-то не понятно. он так и останется в единственном экземпляре или оставшиеся А-50 тоже будут-таки потиху модернизироваться


Сам и отвечу:
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2009/12/03/186397.html




> Завершение Государственных совместных испытаний комплекса А-50У открывает путь к плановой модернизации эксплуатируемых ВВС России самолетов РЛДН А-50 и позволит им эффективно выполнять свои задачи.

----------


## Полешук

http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2009/11/27/186030.html




> Как сообщил "АвиаПорту" исполнительный директор ОАО "Камов" Роман Чернышев, серийный выпуск Ка-52 в рамках подписанного трехлетнего госконтракта начат с 2009 г. Он отказался отвечать на вопрос о количестве заказываемых Ка-52, но отметил, что порядок цифр, приводимых в СМИ (*25-30 машин*), примерно соответствует заказанному на три года количеству Ка-52.


Неплохо.
Я так понимаю 2 эскадрильи для 6972 АБ, Крымск (туда 55 ОВПБУ из Кореновска перебрасывают, согласно "оптимизации").
А что будет с Ка-50 (8 штук вроде)? Так и останутся в Торжке?

----------


## leha-lp

Лодейку расформировали, знамя в архив...

----------


## FLOGGER

В Сиверской тоже, говорят, аэордром уже свободен. В Смуравьях никого.

----------


## AC

Воронежское училище после реформ и принятия к себе иркутян (ролик "Звезды"):
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/army/0038566/

----------


## Тореро

Перевод полков ЗРВ в статус "частей постояееой готовности" сводится к вытаскванию с ДХ всякого автомобильного хлама и добавлению деятка ничего не умеющих солдат(((( А все рассуждения о повышении боеготовнсти...

----------


## AC

> "В Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном производственном объединении им. Гагарина (КнААПО) состоялась передача военно-воздушным силам последних четырех из 48 модернизированных истребителей Су-27СМ (по трехлетнему контракту с Министерством обороны РФ). В ходе модернизации на Су-27, построенных на том же КнААПО в 1980-е годы, были заменены электроника и бортовое оборудование. Переданные вчера заказчику машины доведут до штатной численности состав 6989-й авиабазы на аэродроме Центральная Угловая под Владивостоком (это бывший 22-й гвардейский Краснознаменный истребительный авиаполк). Ранее еще 24 Су-27СМ получил 23-й истребительный авиаполк, базирующийся на аэродроме Дземги (в самом Комсомольске-на-Амуре). 
> Главный инженер КнААПО Сергей Огарков сообщил, что в ближайшее время объединение не планирует заниматься модернизацией строевых Су-27, а сосредоточится на создании истребителя пятого поколения. Он также напомнил, что в этом году Минобороны заключило договор с компанией "Сухой" (КнААПО входит в ее холдинг) на поставку ВВС РФ новых истребителей — 48 Су-35С, 12 Су-27СМ и четырех Су-30М2. "О сроках передачи первой машины говорить пока не буду, контракт есть контракт, но вы о ней скоро услышите",— интригующе пообещал господин Огарков".
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1279135


*С Су-24М2 тоже все закончили:*
"...На входящем в холдинг «Сухой» Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении им. В.П. Чкалова (НАПО) состоялась передача ВВС России заключительной партии модернизированных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М2.
    Таким образом, предприятие завершило выполнение трехлетнего государственного контракта в рамках оборонного заказа 2009 года. Самолеты уже направлены к месту постоянной дислокации...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/12/11_12/n.html

----------


## Полешук

> *С Су-24М2 тоже все закончили:*
> "...На входящем в холдинг «Сухой» Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении им. В.П. Чкалова (НАПО) состоялась передача ВВС России заключительной партии модернизированных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М2.
>     Таким образом, предприятие завершило выполнение трехлетнего государственного контракта в рамках оборонного заказа 2009 года. Самолеты уже направлены к месту постоянной дислокации...".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2009/12/11_12/n.html



И скока их всего получилось?

----------


## Daemonmike

> И скока их всего получилось?


24 самолета.

----------


## Полешук

> 24 самолета.


А. Ну как раз 2 баэ из 4-х 6988 АБ в Хурбе.

Интересно. И что тошлько они еще 10 лет будкт служить до замены на Су-34 или оставшиеся 200 тоже?..

----------


## Daemonmike

> Интересно. И что тошлько они еще 10 лет будкт служить до замены на Су-34 или оставшиеся 200 тоже?..


Пока им нет альтернативы, поэтому будут служить.

----------


## Полешук

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2009/12/16/187194.html



> На "Росвертоле" в 2009 году выпущено и поставлено в войска десять вертолетов Ми-28Н
> 
> 
> На летно-испытательной станции "Роствертола" состоялась отправка очередной партии вертолетов в строевые части ВВС. "Это четыре боевых всепогодных вертолета круглосуточного применения Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", - уточнила пресс-секретарь министра обороны Ирина Ковальчук.
> 
> Таким образом, сказала Ковальчук ИТАР-ТАСС, за этот год на предприятии "Росвертол" выпущено и поставлено в войска десять вертолетов этого типа.
> 
> ОАО "Росвертол" сегодня посетил министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков в ходе рабочей поездки в Ростов-на-Дону. "Глава военного ведомства побывал в цехе гальванических покрытий на лопастном заводе, а также в цехе окончательной сборки, где наблюдал за процессом сборки вертолетов Ми-28Н, Ми-35М и Ми-26Т", - сообщила Ковальчук.
> 
> "Анатолий Сердюков оценил ход технического переоснащения предприятия и его возможности по увеличению объемов производства вертолетной боевой и транспортной техники в интересах Минобороны", - сказала Ковальчук.

----------


## ZaSlon

"458-го Гвардейского Полоцкого ордена Суворова III степени истребительного авиационного полка, что базировался в Котласском районе, больше не существует. В ходе создания так называемого «нового облика» российской армии из полка сделали эскадрилью. С 1 декабря она числится в составе авиабазы в Мончегорске..."
Источник: Архангельская областная газета "Правда Севера" http://www.pravdasevera.ru/?id=1051777422

----------


## Холостяк

*Настоящее и будущее российской системы ПРО*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/3172805
На предприятии ОАО «ГСКБ “Алмаз-Антей” завершено техническое проектирование С-500. Разработка должна стать частью глобальной российской системы ПВО-ПРО, которая появится в следующем десятилетии. Характеристики нового комплекса разработчики держат в секрете.
“Могу только сказать, что мы выйдем с этой разработкой в космическую сферу, конкретные характеристики назвать не могу”, — сказал РИА Новости генеральный директор “ГСКБ Алмаз-Антей” Игорь Ашурбейли.
Для проведения испытаний планируется модернизировать ракетный полигон “Капустин Яр” в Астраханской области, так как, по словам создателей С-500, сейчас в России ни одна площадка не соответствует дальности новинки. Испытания планируется завершить к 2015 году

----------


## Холостяк

*Грузинские беспилотники -- это к войне*

Статья из журнала "Солдат удачи" №1, 2009 (отсканировано)

http://dpla.ru/GruzDPLA/

----------


## A.F.

Интересно как мадам Ковальчук считала эти 10 Ми-28Н. Известно, что весной поставили в Буденновск первые 6 (сначала 01,02,03, и чуть позже 04,05,06), при этом по кр.мере первые несколько из них были выпущены еще в 2008 г. Затем к июлю в Ростове летали еще 2 (07 и 08), а на сборке в цеху были еще 4. Какие четыре из них передали сейчас? Видимо 07, 08 и еще два из тех 4, что были на сборке летом. Тогда выходит что и правда поставлено в 2009 году 10, но только не все они построены в этом году...

По Су-24М2. В пресс-службе Сухого сказали, что в полк передано 2, а еще 3 отправлены с НАПО на АРЗ во Ржев - видимо  на НАПО больше Су-24 заниматься не будут. Непонятно только, что будут делать с ними во Ржеве - "чисто" ремонт, или все же тоже доведут до уровня М2. Этот "хвост" в пару Су-24М2 по всей видимости остался с прошлого года: по всем известным табличкам с "рядового" ведь все 24 машины уже д.б.быть к началу 2009 года в Переяславке, которую к 1 декабря разогнали, а матчасть перевели в Хурбу. Видимо не успели в прошлом году все доделать в Новосибирске...

А что слышно по другим новым поставкам 2009 года? Были ж планы на 6 Ансатов-У, 6 Як-130 (известно пока только про один, да и то не переданный фактически), штук 7 Ми-8МТВ-5. А МиГ-31БМ, Су-25СМ (планировалось 8 вроде бы)? Ка-52 пока вроде ГСИ не завершили, так что поставок нет (да и не понятно, что смогли в Арсеньеве сделать)... И по МиГ-29СМТ - в начале года пару в Липецк передали и 10 - в Курск (а планировали туда вроде как 14 + 2 спарки - из 28+6 оставшихся от алжирского контракта).
По Су-27СМ (8 в Угловую) и Су-34 (2 в Липецк, а не Воронеж, как планировалось) - все боле-менее понятно.

----------


## ZaSlon

"Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" выполнил гособоронзаказ этого года, касающийся производства, поставок и модернизации учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130, истребителей МиГ-29УБ и МиГ-31..."
http://volga.rian.ru/economy/20091208/81812385.html

----------


## Полешук

> 1. По Су-24М2. В пресс-службе Сухого сказали, что в полк передано 2, а еще 3 отправлены с НАПО на АРЗ во Ржев - видимо  на НАПО больше Су-24 заниматься не будут. Непонятно только, что будут делать с ними во Ржеве - "чисто" ремонт, или все же тоже доведут до уровня М2. Этот "хвост" в пару Су-24М2 по всей видимости остался с прошлого года: по всем известным табличкам с "рядового" ведь все 24 машины уже д.б.быть к началу 2009 года в Переяславке, которую к 1 декабря разогнали, а матчасть перевели в Хурбу. Видимо не успели в прошлом году все доделать в Новосибирске...
> 
> 2.  И по МиГ-29СМТ - в начале года пару в Липецк передали и 10 - в Курск (а планировали туда вроде как 14 + 2 спарки - из 28+6 оставшихся от алжирского контракта).


1. А возможности АРЗ во Ржеве позволят в М2 модернизировать?..
Если да - то есть надежда, что количество Су-24М2 будет подрастать... Опять-таки не очень дорогая, но хоть какая-то модернизация (плюс и ресурс, наверно, продляется?)...

2. Вроде ж 24 СМТ+4 УБТ в Курск (две эскадрильи), а 4 СМТ+2 УБТ в Липецк. Нет?..

----------


## Полешук

> "Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" выполнил гособоронзаказ этого года, касающийся производства, поставок и модернизации учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130, истребителей МиГ-29УБ и МиГ-31..."
> http://volga.rian.ru/economy/20091208/81812385.html





> Третий контракт, который, по словам гендиректора, был успешно выполнен нижегородским предприятием, касался *обновления* шести самолетов МиГ-29 УБ.


"Обновление" - это в МиГ-29УБТ или как?

----------


## ZaSlon

> "Обновление" - это в МиГ-29УБТ или как?


Это "модернизированный МиГ-29УБ" (ех-Алжир). А МиГ-29УБТ - был (и наверное, ещё есть) один опытный самолет с макетом РЛС "Оса", агрегатом заправки топливом в полёте и накладным баком на гроте.
Ещё вспомнил: макет "Осы" позже убрали (вернули конструкцию "носа" к МиГ-29УБ) и доработали под "техническое лицо" для Алжира (сделали опытный самолет в рамках этой темы)

----------


## Carrey

> 31-й может бросать свободнопадающие бомбы... стало быть, уже бомбер...
> (это не я придумал это ХХХлавком г-н З...н в одной своей статье высказался)


Поглядите, что изображено на плакате штатовского министерства Гражданской обороны:

Конец 1950-х, из фильма про ужасы радиации.

PS: хе, набрал в гугле "civil defence posters" и первая картинка по первой ссылке дала первоисточник:

----------


## ПОМОР

Пилотаж. Армейская авиация. (Авиация Сухопутных войск). + Музыка.

http://video.mail.ru/mail/lysi1104/562/1091.html

 9М120 "Атака-В", противотанковый ракетный комплекс. Видео о стрельбе ПТРК "Штурм-В", "Фаланга", "Атака", пока не нашел. Попадаются только их аналоги у сухопутчиков (переносные и самоходные, в бронегруппах, включая победы в Ираке).

----------


## Полешук

http://top.rbc.ru/society/22/12/2009/356585.shtml




> Отечественный самолет-невидимка будет принят на вооружение к 2030г. В настоящее время в России продолжаются научно-исследовательские работы по новому перспективному комплексу дальней авиации, который пойдет на замену самолетов Ту-160, Ту-95МС и Ту-22М3. Об этом сообщил журналистам командующий дальней авиацией Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России генерал-майор Анатолий Жихарев. 
> 
> По его словам, новый самолет должен будет заменить сразу и дальние, и стратегические бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы. "Вот там уже будет в полной мере реализована система малозаметности, или, как ее любят называть, "Стелс", - отметил А.Жихарев.

----------


## Полешук

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/12/22/su25/




> В 2010 году "Сухой" модернизирует 12 штурмовиков Су-25
> 
> Темпы модернизации штурмовиков Су-25 для ВВС России в 2010 году снижаться не будут. Об этом, как сообщает "Интерфакс", заявил генеральный директора компании "Штурмовики Сухого" Владимир Бабак. В 2009 году "Сухой" модернизировал 12 строевых штурмовиков до варианта Су-25СМ. 
> Су-25СМ отличается от предыдущих версий штурмовика улучшенной авионикой. Кроме того, на самолет также установлены индикаторы на лобовом стекле и многофункциональные дисплеи, отображающие информацию, которую выдают бортовые системы и датчики. На Су-25СМ применяется спутниковая система навигации ГЛОНАСС.

----------


## ПОМОР

Любые технические меры по созданию "невидимок", cводятся к снижению заметности за счет уменьшения т. наз. "блестящих точек", и ЭПР целей. В связи с наличием в ртв ПВО современных армий РЛС и РЛК разведки воздушных целей боевого и дежурного режима МВ, ДЦВ, СМ диапазонов, эти меры, направленные на снижение РЛ контрастности при создании РЛ полей не до конца реализуемы как в техническом, так и в тактическом (в плане преодоления группировки ПВО) отношениях. Все это замечательно выглядит в лабораторных условиях. Диссертациях, аналитических обзорах. В боевой работе войск ПВО, всё как в жизни, а не в кино. Мультипликационном кино о невидимках. Ролик группы Queen. "Чел-невидимка". ;)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXh4TvDaYho

----------


## AC

Тов. Медведев распорядился включить Государственную программу ворружений (план военных закупок) сразу 20 (двадцать) новых "Русланов" Ан-124:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1298196

----------


## Daemonmike

> Тов. Медведев распорядился включить Государственную программу ворружений (план военных закупок) сразу 20 (двадцать) новых "Русланов" Ан-124:
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1298196


Американские грузы возить в Авганистан на чем-то надо же...

----------


## AC

> ...И по МиГ-29СМТ - в начале года пару в Липецк передали и 10 -- в Курск (а планировали туда вроде как 14 + 2 спарки - из 28+6 оставшихся от алжирского контракта)...


Погосян вон давеча говорил, что 25 СМТ ВВС уже передал...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Стартовали испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/3200335
Российский перспективный истребитель пятого поколения — перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) — совершил первые пробежки на аэродроме Комсомольска-на-Амуре авиационного производственного объединения (КнААПО).

Об этом сообщает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на источник в авиапроме. Когда именно состоялась выкатка самолета и начались его испытания, не уточняется. 
После выкатки летчик запустил двигатели и самолет начал движение по взлетно-посадочной полосе. В ходе пробежки ПАК ФА несколько раз осуществлял торможение. Всего было произведено две пробежки. За испытанием наблюдали только сотрудники КнААПО. Как ожидается, до конца 2009 года ПАК ФА выполнит еще несколько пробежек, а в январе 2010 года совершит первый полет....

Так его кто-нибудь видел???? Неужели пока он пробегал цельных два раза никто его не сфотал на мобилу?

----------


## Морячок

http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20091225/201337995.html

08:40 25/12/2009

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 25 дек - РИА Новости, Анатолий Ильюхов. Спасатели, ведущие поиск самолета Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ), который 6 ноября вместе с экипажем из 11 человек потерпел катастрофу, начали в пятницу операцию по поднятию со дна моря на поверхность обнаруженных крупных фрагментов боевой воздушной машины, в том числе - фюзеляжа и двигателей, сообщил РИА Новости представитель пресс-службы ТОФ.

Самолет Ту-142МЗ, выполнявший тренировочный полет, потерпел катастрофу вечером 6 ноября над Татарским проливом, разделяющим остров Сахалин и материк. На борту находились 11 человек. После того, как прекратилась связь пилотов с землей, оперативно началась поисково-спасательная операция.

Комиссия Минобороны РФ рассматривает в качестве основных три версии: отказ техники, "человеческий фактор" и попадание птиц в двигатель. Уголовное дело возбуждено по статье 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним).

"Спасатели, обследующие морское дно, нашли крупные фрагменты самолета. В их числе - фюзеляж, двигатели и другие крупные части. Не исключено, что спасатели могут найти черные ящики и тела погибших членов экипажа", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, поиски самолета, черных ящиков и членов экипажа ведутся круглосуточно. На поверхность уже подняты более ста мелких и крупных фрагментов боевой машины.

"В квадрате поиска, где долгие годы идут рыбный промысел и активное судоходство, приборы зафиксировали около тысячи неопознанных предметов. В их числе могут находиться и фрагменты самолета. Спасателям предстоит обследовать каждый такой зафиксированный предмет на морском дне, чтобы найти среди них обломки самолета. На дне лежат фрагменты старых судов, большие куски металла, сброшенные в море автопокрышки, которые моряки используют вместо кранцев. Все, что зафиксировали приборы, необходимо обследовать в море и на берегу", - уточнил собеседник.

Командующий ТОФ вице-адмирал Константин Сиденко взял под свой контроль решение социальных и бытовых проблем семей членов экипажа противолодочного самолета, который потерпел катастрофу.

Все жены членов экипажа, не вернувшегося домой, получают денежное довольствие из фонда ТОФ. Решается вопрос о предоставлении семьям благоустроенного жилья в тех городах и регионах, в которых они пожелали жить.

Вице-адмирал Сиденко посетил гарнизон Каменный ручей в Хабаровском крае, где служил экипаж. Он встретился с их родными и близкими и заверил, что командование ТОФ приложит все усилия для решения необходимых проблем, в первую очередь социальных. Командующий ТОФ отметил, что в память об одном из лучших экипажей морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота в гарнизоне Каменный ручей будет открыт монумент морским летчикам.

----------


## SergM

**************************************************  *
За испытанием наблюдали только сотрудники КнААПО. 
*************************************************
Наивн-ы-е! Всё руководство ВВС США сгрудилось у монитора в спутниковом центре АНБ, просили то повысить резкость, то подкрутить насыщенность монитора. В кустах у аэродрома КНааПО также было не протолкнуться: толкались и пихались между собой за удобное место для видеокамер китайские, северо-корейские и южно-корейские шпионы. Сильнее всего вздорили агенты альтернативных разведок.

----------


## ZaSlon

Главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин подписал "Акт о завершении государственных совместных испытаний учебно-боевого самолета Як-130". Этот документ разрешает эксплуатацию самолета Як-130 в войсковых частях ВВС РФ с решением задач как обучения, так и боевого применения
http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2009/12/28/187864.html

----------


## Полешук

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/12/29/il476/




> Первый полет транспортного Ил-476 наметили на 2011 год
> 
> Первый полет нового транспортного самолета Ил-476, представляющего собой глубокую модернизацию Ил-76, состоится в 2011 году. Об этом, как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, заявил президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Алексей Федоров. По его словам, на ульяновском заводе "Авиастар-СП" уже начались работы по сборке первого летного экземпляра самолета. 
> Федоров также отметил, что первоначально на ульяновском предприятии планировалось начать производство Ил-76, который ранее собирался на Ташкентском авиастроительном производственном объединении имени Чкалова. Тем не менее, сам Ил-76 оказался не нужен заказчикам и было принято решение выпускать модернизированный вариант самолета со "стеклянной кабиной" и улучшенным пилотажно-навигационным комплексом. 
> 
> Ранее командующий Военно-транспортной авиацией России генерал-лейтенант Виктор Качалкин заявил, что военные в 2011-2012 годах получат несколько новых транспортных самолетов, включая Ил-112 и Ил-476. Кроме того, до 2020 года Министерство обороны России должно получить 20 военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-124 "Руслан". 
> 
> Ил-476 сможет развивать скорость до 850 километров в час и перевозить груз до 50 тонн на расстояние до шести тысяч километров. Не исключено, что как и у предшественника, вооружение нового самолета будет представлено спаренной кормовой пушечной установкой калибра 23 миллиметра.

----------


## bakulinks77

> **************************************************  *
> За испытанием наблюдали только сотрудники КнААПО. 
> *************************************************
> Наивн-ы-е! Всё руководство ВВС США сгрудилось у монитора в спутниковом центре АНБ, просили то повысить резкость, то подкрутить насыщенность монитора. В кустах у аэродрома КНааПО также было не протолкнуться: толкались и пихались между собой за удобное место для видеокамер китайские, северо-корейские и южно-корейские шпионы. Сильнее всего вздорили агенты альтернативных разведок.



Нафига им всем ваш ПАК ФА.Как у нас все делается,так они еще на этапе проектирования все знали и без спутников и шпионов.  :Frown:

----------


## Полешук

> И по МиГ-29СМТ - в начале года пару в Липецк передали и 10 - в Курск (а планировали туда вроде как 14 + 2 спарки - из 28+6 оставшихся от алжирского контракта).


http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2009/12/28/187933.html




> Всего в 2009 году ОАК построила более 90 самолетов, еще более 50 машин прошли ремонт. В это число входит 31 истребитель МиГ-29СМТ и МиГ-29УБ (еще три машины будут поставлены отечественным ВВС в первом квартале 2010 г.), более 30 самолетов Су-30МК для Малайзии, Индонезии и Индии (в виде технологических комплектов), три учебно-боевых самолета Як-130 и два ударных самолета Су-34. Кроме того, шесть палубных истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ поставлены в Индию. "Это важнейшее в 2009 году событие для РСК "МиГ", - отметил А.Федоров.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*На Дальнем Востоке с радаров исчез Су-27 ВВС России*

В Хабаровском крае с экранов радаров пропал истребитель Су-27 ВВС России. Истребитель выполнял плановый полет с аэродрома Дзянги Комсомольска-на-Амуре. Никаких данных о судьбе пилотов пока нет. Предположительно, самолет пропал на дальности около 30 километров от аэродрома.

Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на Министерство обороны России, самолет выполнял плановый полет на Дальнем Востоке.

По предварительным данным, в 09:27 четверга на средствах отображения радиолокаторов пропала отметка самолета Су-27 Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО.

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=335720&cid=8

----------


## Антоха

> *На Дальнем Востоке с радаров исчез Су-27 ВВС России*
> 
> В Хабаровском крае с экранов радаров пропал истребитель Су-27 ВВС России. Истребитель выполнял плановый полет с аэродрома Дзянги Комсомольска-на-Амуре. Никаких данных о судьбе пилотов пока нет. Предположительно, самолет пропал на дальности около 30 километров от аэродрома.
> 
> Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на Министерство обороны России, самолет выполнял плановый полет на Дальнем Востоке.
> 
> По предварительным данным, в 09:27 четверга на средствах отображения радиолокаторов пропала отметка самолета Су-27 Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО.
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=335720&cid=8


Самолёт Су-27СМ, в кабине вроде зам. по лётной... комар не работает... на дворе темнота... ищут

----------


## ALI

> *На Дальнем Востоке с радаров исчез Су-27 ВВС России*
> 
> В Хабаровском крае с экранов радаров пропал истребитель Су-27 ВВС России. Истребитель выполнял плановый полет с аэродрома Дзянги Комсомольска-на-Амуре. Никаких данных о судьбе пилотов пока нет. Предположительно, самолет пропал на дальности около 30 километров от аэродрома.
> 
> Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на Министерство обороны России, самолет выполнял плановый полет на Дальнем Востоке.
> 
> По предварительным данным, в 09:27 четверга на средствах отображения радиолокаторов пропала отметка самолета Су-27 Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО.
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=335720&cid=8


   S каких радаров?Тех жэ ,что в Многохто ?

----------


## Холостяк

Да уж, начался год.... И как обычно - ни чё не работает...

----------


## Pilot

Да уж. Ждем утра. Хотя, конечно, погодка хреновенькая -30 :(
Зам ком  п-к Владимир Соболев. Су-27СМ, вроде как 86.
Быстрей бы нашли. Вроде как про 30 км говорили, где же мобильные наземные средства? Где ночные вертолеты?

----------


## Холостяк

*Парк военно-транспортных самолетов ВВС РФ к 2015 году обновится почти на 25 процентов - командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Виктор Качалкин.*




К 2015 г. парк самолетов военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) ВВС России обновится почти на четверть, сообщил в субботу командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Виктор Качалкин. 
"В ближайшее время планируется завершить разработку и начать закупки легких и средних военно-транспортных самолетов. С этой целью разрабатываются легкий (Ил-112В) и средний (СВТС) военно-транспортные самолеты нового поколения, которые, в отличие от своих предшественников, будут обладать расширенными возможностями по перевозке и десантированию образцов вооружения и военной техники, повышенной топливной экономичностью и более низкой стоимостью жизненного цикла", - сказал командующий. 
"К 2015 г. планируется почти на одну четверть обновить парк самолетов военно-транспортной авиации", - пообещал он. 
Генерал Качалкин также информировал, что самолеты Ил-76 останутся основными "транспортниками" ВВС до 2020 г. "В период 2015-2020 гг. основу парка самолетов ВТА как по численности, так и по боевым возможностям (около 70 проц.) будут составлять самолеты Ил-76". Около 60 проц. этих самолетов пройдут модернизацию с целью совершенствования навигационного и связного оборудования и улучшения ресурсных показателей", - добавил он.

----------


## Snake

> Да уж. Ждем утра. Хотя, конечно, погодка хреновенькая -30 :(
> Зам ком  п-к Владимир Соболев. Су-27СМ, вроде как 86.
> Быстрей бы нашли. Вроде как про 30 км говорили, где же мобильные наземные средства? Где ночные вертолеты?


*Военная прокуратура проверяет соблюдение мер безопасности в части, на вооружении которой стоял пропавший Су-27*

14 января. Interfax-Russia.ru - Военная прокуратура гарнизона "Комсомольск-на-Амуре" начала проверку по факту авиапроисшествия с самолетом Су-27, который пропал в четверг с экранов радаров и до сих пор не найден.

"Военной прокуратурой гарнизона Комсомольск-на-Амуре по данному факту проводится проверка исполнения командованием части законов, регламентирующих вопросы обеспечения безопасности полетов", - сообщил агентству "Интерфакс - Дальний Восток" помощник военного прокурора Дальневосточного военного округа (ДВО) Андрей Метченко.

Как сообщалось, в четверг в 9:27 мск на экранах радиолокаторов пропала отметка от самолета Су-27, который выполнял плановый полет с аэродрома Дземги под Комсомольском-на-Амуре (Хабаровский край). По предварительным данным, самолет пропал на дальности около 30 км от аэродрома.

Для поиска истребителя дополнительно к силам поисково-спасательных службы привлечены самолеты Ан-12, Ан-26 и два вертолета Ми-28.
http://www.interfax-russia.ru/main.asp?id=118319

----------


## Вовчек

Самолетов еще для испытаний нет, а они уже 25% парка обновить хотят в течении 5 лет.
Для чего такие интервью давать?.

----------


## muk33

> Да уж. Ждем утра. Хотя, конечно, погодка хреновенькая -30 :(
> Зам ком  п-к Владимир Соболев. Су-27СМ, вроде как 86.
> Быстрей бы нашли. Вроде как про 30 км говорили, где же мобильные наземные средства? Где ночные вертолеты?


А вы представляете себе 30 км на север от Комсомольска? Практически ненаселенная и почти непроходимая местность. Дорог нет, поэтому мобильные средства практически бесполезны. Если кто помнит, в 1992 году на Дземги не вернулся Володя Молоканов. Его так и не нашли. Еще раньше, в 1987 году, после взлета с 10 Участка на 4 минуте пропала отметка самолета Сергея Авдеева. Его искали 2 месяца, 5-6 вертолетов, 2 самолета и 4-5 НПСК. Не нашли. За полгода до этого на глазах у многих разбился Булатников, столб дыма был виден с аэродрома. А место падения искали несколько часов. Тайга и сопки одним словом. Почти в том же азимуте, чуть дальше, при поиске экипажа Гризодубовой, Осипенко, Расковой в 1938 году столкнулись DC-3 и ТБ-3. Почти все погибли.

----------


## BSA

> А вы представляете себе 30 км на север от Комсомольска? Практически ненаселенная и почти непроходимая местность. Дорог нет, поэтому мобильные средства практически бесполезны. Если кто помнит, в 1992 году на Дземги не вернулся Володя Молоканов. Его так и не нашли. Еще раньше, в 1987 году, после взлета с 10 Участка на 4 минуте пропала отметка самолета Сергея Авдеева. Его искали 2 месяца, 5-6 вертолетов, 2 самолета и 4-5 НПСК. Не нашли. За полгода до этого на глазах у многих разбился Булатников, столб дыма был виден с аэродрома. А место падения искали несколько часов. Тайга и сопки одним словом. Почти в том же азимуте, чуть дальше, при поиске экипажа Гризодубовой, Осипенко, Расковой в 1938 году столкнулись DC-3 и ТБ-3. Почти все погибли.


Да что говорить, от Хабаровска до Комсомольска и то не везде асфальт....помню Тушку с Сахалина искали оч долго...Зимой метель и все следов до весны не найти....тут вам не здесь...

----------


## Pilot

думаю, что тепло не мгновенно уходит, особенно от горячих элементов, так что ночные вертолеты ПСС могли бы достаточно быстро определить место. Ну конечно не те, что просто с красной подсветкой и очками НВ. Просто у нас до сих пор отсутствует нормальная ПСС :(

----------


## [RUS] MK

> думаю, что тепло не мгновенно уходит, особенно от горячих элементов, так что ночные вертолеты ПСС могли бы достаточно быстро определить место. Ну конечно не те, что просто с красной подсветкой и очками НВ. Просто у нас до сих пор отсутствует нормальная ПСС :(


Да.. :Mad:  Уж если Ми-28 привлекают для поисков.....

Хотя.. Может его тепловизор в таких условиях и предпочтительнее? Но все равно должны быть спасательные средства. А так летчик, взлетая с аэродрома, может рассчитывать только на себя. Обидно.

----------


## Высотник

> Да.. Уж если Ми-28 привлекают для поисков.....


а откуда там вообще Ми-28 возьмутся? сильно подозреваю, что фразу следует читать как: "и два вертолета *Ми-8*." журналистам же всё равно, 28, 38, могли и 98 написать, какая им разница....

----------


## Pilot

инфа печальная :( нашли

----------


## Холостяк

Да уж...   
Спецы из летающей лаборатории Люберецкого НИИ ВВС уже выдвинулись к месту....

----------


## Полешук

Немного позитива:
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/01/13/188460.html




> Як-130 - летающая парта
> 
> 
> В 2010 году ВВС России получат около 10 новых учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130. "*Первые два самолета Як-130 в минувшем году уже поступили в ВВС, в 2010 году запланировано поступление в Краснодарское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков около 10 таких машин*", - сообщил главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
> 
> Он напомнил, что государственные испытания учебно-боевого самолета Як-130 завершились в конце декабря прошлого года. Учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 относится к новому поколению учебных самолетов. На нем впервые в России установлено полностью цифровое бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование. Все бортовые системы самолета представляют собой новейшие разработки российской промышленности.
> 
> Так, Як-130 оснащен комплексной цифровой электродистанционной системой управления, позволяющей в учебных целях изменять характеристики устойчивости и управляемости в зависимости от типа имитируемого самолета. Система репрограммирования позволяет приблизить динамические характеристики Як-130 к моделируемым самолетам как находящимся на вооружении ВВС России, так и к перспективным истребителям пятого поколения.
> 
> ...


Хотя раньше вроде писалось, что в 2009 для ВВС построили 4 Як-130. 2 передать, что ли, не успели :Confused: .

----------


## Полешук

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/01/13/188459.html



> Контракты "Сухого"
> 
> 
> Подписание в августе минувшего года на авиасалоне "МАКС-2009" государственного контракта на поставку министерству обороны РФ компанией "Сухой" 64 истребителей вошло в число десяти самых значительных событий года в Российской армии.
> 
> Согласно документам ВВС РФ получат 48 истребителей Су-35С, 12 - Су-27СМ и четыре - Су-30М2. Всего было подписано три государственных контракта, в соответствии с которыми истребители Су-35С будут поставлены в период до 2015 года, Су-27СМ и Су-30М2 - в 2010-2011 годах. В 2008 году министерство обороны РФ и компания "Сухой" подписали государственный контракт на поставку ВВС РФ 32 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.


По ходу 12 СМ-ок сначала попадут в 3-ю эскадрилью в Дземги.
Затем их СМ-ки заменят на Су-35С и Су-30М2, плюс еще одну эскадрилью должна получить Кубинка...

----------


## Pilot

по Як-130 ситуация такова. построено три штуки. Два ВВС приняли и они перегоняются в Липецк, третий облетывается и, по окончании, летит туда же. Алжирских сделали 9

----------


## muk33

> Немного позитива:
> http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/01/13/188460.html
> 
> 
> 
> Хотя раньше вроде писалось, что в 2009 для ВВС построили 4 Як-130. 2 передать, что ли, не успели.


Да уж, имитировать можно ТОЛЬКО теоретически.

----------


## muk33

> по Як-130 ситуация такова. построено три штуки. Два ВВС приняли и они перегоняются в Липецк, третий облетывается и, по окончании, летит туда же. Алжирских сделали 9


Шо, УЖЕ перегоняются?  :Eek: А летчики, которые должны перегонять, то и не знают! Сидят себе дома, пьют чай. :Wink:

----------


## Pilot

Ну летчики, освоившие Як-130, есть не только в ГЛИЦе ;) 
Если еще не перегнали, то уже скоро перегонят. Самолеты приняты ВВС.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот такая копия обного из блогов:

*И снова о Су-27. Уже идет 3 день. А от аэродрома до места падения самолета - 22 км...*

Самолет пропал с экранов радаров в 9-27 в четверг.
Сегодня уже суббота. 
Утром будет 48 часов. 
До места падения - 22 км. 
Это сколько минут надо для того, чтобы туда долетел вертолет? 10-15? Или сколько? 
А нам говорят, что работу поисковиков "затрудняет глубокий снежный покров". Создается впечатление, что поисковики идут к месту падения Су пешком из Комсомольска.

И как тогда понимать вот это сообщение на одном из форумов?

....."столкновение с землей при выполнении сложного пилотажа, не прыгал, поэтому "комар" и не пищал.
Но пока официального заявления нет, ждемс. Нашли уже несколько часов назад. 
Самолет проделал просеку в глухом лесу (??????????-ВБ). От летчика только фрагменты одежды...Нет слов для сожалений. Основная версия - потеря сознания.

р.s. Его дочери сегодня исполнилось 18 лет"...

----------


## muk33

> Ну летчики, освоившие Як-130, есть не только в ГЛИЦе ;) 
> Если еще не перегнали, то уже скоро перегонят. Самолеты приняты ВВС.


 :Wink: Мне понравилось выражение "перегоняются"... А насчет "не только", интересно узнать, кто еще кроме собственно "Яков"? Они вроде не собираются...

----------


## Sr10

> [SIZE=2]Вот такая копия обного из блогов  
> И как тогда понимать вот это сообщение на одном из форумов?
> 
> Самолет проделал просеку в глухом лесу (??????????-ВБ).  
> .


Так и понимать - вошел в кроны с малым углом/плоско со снижением на скорости, вследствии чего разрушился в воздухе.
Непонятки - парой или одиночный, на 2-й или 20-й минуте ?
Ибо на 2-й - это набор еще, тут в 20км от отрыва сесть на елки и не выйти - очень захотеть надо. Если пара - где второй был ?
Да и пмв на том рельефе при нынешних реалиях - камикадзе...

----------


## Полешук

> по Як-130 ситуация такова. построено три штуки. Два ВВС приняли и они перегоняются в Липецк, третий облетывается и, по окончании, летит туда же. Алжирских сделали 9


Ничего, себе, соотношенице...

----------


## Pilot

ограничение на полеты Су-27 снято

----------


## Mad_cat

> Ничего, себе, соотношенице...


а что Вы хотели? Иркут и Кнаапо на голову превосходят все остальные самолетостроительные мощности РФ

----------


## SVVAULSH

[QUOTE=Sr10;51906]Так и понимать - вошел в кроны с малым углом/плоско со снижением на скорости, вследствии чего разрушился в воздухе.


Из Хабаровска сообщили : одна из версий - на пилотаже не хватило высоты на выводе.

----------


## AC

> Да уж. Ждем утра. Хотя, конечно, погодка хреновенькая -30 :(
> Зам ком  п-к Владимир Соболев. Су-27СМ, вроде как 86.
> Быстрей бы нашли. Вроде как про 30 км говорили, где же мобильные наземные средства? Где ночные вертолеты?


А подтвердилось ли, что это 86-й?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ограничение на полеты Су-27 снято


что-то быстро сняли, настолько резво и однозначно установили причину ТЛП?

----------


## Полешук

http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20100120121228.shtml




> В 2010г. ВВС России получат около 10 зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов "Панцирь".
> 
> 20.01.2010, Москва 12:12:28 В 2010г. ВВС России получат около десяти зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов (ЗРПК) "Панцирь". Как сообщил журналистам пресс-секретарь управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по Военно-воздушным силам Владимир Дрик, данный комплекс предназначен для защиты особо важных малоразмерных и точечных объектов государственного и военного управления, а также элементов боевого порядка группировок авиации и ПВО. Производитель позиционирует его как эффективный комплекс противодействия высокоточному оружию.
> 
> Представитель ВВС напомнил, что в конце декабря 2009г. первые специалисты зенитных ракетных войск ВВС прошли обучение на курсах по освоению управления комплексом "Панцирь". В дальнейшем именно эти специалисты будут обучать новое поколение офицеров зенитно-ракетных войск навыкам эксплуатации этого комплекса.
> 
> В пресс-службе также отметили, что на предстоящем Параде Победы на Красной площади 9 мая запланирован проход в парадном строю нескольких расчетов ЗРПК "Панцирь".


Опять "около 10".

Что они, конкретно не могут сказать 7, 9 или сколько там. :Mad:

----------


## Полешук

> а что Вы хотели? Иркут и Кнаапо на голову превосходят все остальные самолетостроительные мощности РФ


Не поспоришь...
Кстати, чем меньше город - тем более дееспособный авиазовод сохраняется - работягам просто некуда уходить, в отличии от Н.Новгорода, Новосибирска и тем более Москвы...

----------


## AC

> http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20100120121228.shtml
> Опять "около 10".
> Что они, конкретно не могут сказать 7, 9 или сколько там.


Полгода назад Поповкин обещал 4 шт.:

МОСКВА, 17 июн - РИА Новости. Минобороны России в рамках гособоронзаказа (ГОЗ) уже перечислило предприятиям ОПК 200 миллиардов рублей, закупило новые образцы вооружения, завершает в этом году испытания ракетного комплекса "Булава" и сосредотачивает усилия на создании "беспилотников", сообщил на пресс-конференции в среду замглавы военного ведомства Владимир Поповкин.
"В рамках ГОЗ мы уже получили восемь Су-27, 12 МиГ-29, 12 противорадиолокационных ракет, один ракетоноситель "Союз", два космических аппарата, три стратегических ракеты, 21 зенитную управляемую ракету, 20 танков, более сотни бронемашин и около двух тысяч автомобилей, в основном марки "КамАЗ" и "Урал", - сказал начальник вооружения, добавив, что заказаны также четыре новых комплекса "Панцирь-С"...
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...174677693.html

----------


## Mad_cat

> Не поспоришь...
> Кстати, чем меньше город - тем более дееспособный авиазовод сохраняется - работягам просто некуда уходить, в отличии от Н.Новгорода, Новосибирска и тем более Москвы...


как сказать, Иркутск не такой уж маленький город. А если посмотреть на КВЗ, то вообще душа радуется :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> как сказать, Иркутск не такой уж маленький город. А если посмотреть на КВЗ, то вообще душа радуется


Да производство вертолетов (Ми-8/17 правда в основном) - действительно отдельный разговор. А вот как в Казани с производством "тушек"?

----------


## Полешук

http://lenta.ru/articles/2010/01/19/stork/




> "Аист" с протечкой
> 
> 
> Перспективный российский БПЛА взорвался во время испытаний
> 
> В ярославском Рыбинске состоялись испытания беспилотного летательного аппарата "Аист", закончившиеся провалом. Беспилотник выполнял пробежки по взлетно-посадочной полосе, однако "по непонятным причинам оторвался от земли и в неуправляемом полете свалился на крыло". На основе "Аиста" должен быть создан БПЛА "Юлия-Э", предназначенный для выдачи целеуказания ракетному комплексу "Искандер". Теперь, после провала испытаний, планы по созданию военного варианта этого беспилотника отодвинулись на неопределенное время.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Компания "Сухой" выполнила Гособоронзаказ 2009 г.*

26 января 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Компания «Сухой» выполнила государственный оборонный заказ 2009 г. по производству новых боевых самолетов, а также ремонту и модернизации авиатехники, стоящей на вооружении ВВС России. AEX.ru

Входящие в холдинг заводы – Комсомольское-на-Амуре авиационное производственное объединение им. Ю.А.Гагарина (КнААПО) и Новосибирское авиационное производственное объединение им. В.П.Чкалова (НАПО) передали ВВС России заключительные партии модернизированных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М2 и многоцелевых истребителей Су-27СМ. Был проведен ремонт и модернизация палубных истребителей Су-33.

На НАПО развернуто серийное производство новых ударных самолетов Су-34. Они поступают на вооружение ВВС России согласно заключенному долгосрочному контракту с Министерством обороны РФ.  

Изготовленные на КнААПО многофункциональные сверхманевренные истребители Су-35 в течение 2009 года проходили этап предварительных испытаний. На заводе были развернуты работы по выполнению нового госконтракта на поставку ВВС России 48 Су-35 до 2015 года. Были начаты испытания статических образцов перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), а также наземные испытания первого летного образца истребителя пятого поколения.

В минувшем году холдинг «Сухой» завершил очередной этап программы модернизации и технического перевооружения своих предприятий, что позволит  обеспечить успешное выполнение гособоронзаказа в 2010 году.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/1/26/72811/

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Российская армия заказала самолеты Ил-76 и Ил-78 - Рособоронэкспорт*

МОСКВА, 28 янв - РИА Новости. Российская армия заказала у российских производителей авиатехники самолеты Ил-76 и Ил-78, сообщил в четверг на пресс-конференции в РИА Новости гендиректор Рособоронэкспорта Анатолий Исайкин.

"Российская армия будет с авиацией", - сказал Исайкин, отвечая на вопрос о том, что ресурс военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76, стоящих на вооружении российских ВВС, практически истек.

"Проблема не обоснована, есть заказы как в варианте военно-транспортного самолета, так и заправщика", - сказал Исайкин.

По его словам, все они будут производиться на воронежском завода "Авиастар".

"Авиастроение развивается, есть четкие планы и сроки по большой транспортной авиации", - сказал Исайкин.

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...206645545.html

----------


## AC

> *Российская армия заказала самолеты Ил-76 и Ил-78 - Рособоронэкспорт*
> 
> МОСКВА, 28 янв - РИА Новости. Российская армия заказала у российских производителей авиатехники самолеты Ил-76 и Ил-78, сообщил в четверг на пресс-конференции в РИА Новости гендиректор Рособоронэкспорта Анатолий Исайкин.
> 
> "Российская армия будет с авиацией", - сказал Исайкин, отвечая на вопрос о том, что ресурс военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76, стоящих на вооружении российских ВВС, практически истек.
> 
> "Проблема не обоснована, есть заказы как в варианте военно-транспортного самолета, так и заправщика", - сказал Исайкин.
> 
> По его словам, все они будут производиться на воронежском завода "Авиастар".
> ...


1) "Авиастар" -- завод не воронежский, а ульяновский.
2) Пусть они хотя бы один сделают -- для испытаний для начала.
3) А то пока имеем только вот это:
http://russianplanes.net/ID14553
http://russianplanes.net/ID14554

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 1) "Авиастар" -- завод не воронежский, а ульяновский.
> 2) Пусть они хотя бы один сделают -- для испытаний для начала.
> 3) А то пока имеем только вот это:
> http://russianplanes.net/ID14553
> http://russianplanes.net/ID14554


Спасибо за комментарии. Но, как мне кажется, когда стали поступать реальные заказы (ну или хоть заинтересованность), то постройку форсируют. Еще бы кроме обещаний деньжат подкинули и было бы вообще замечательно.  :Smile:  Особенно, если бы деньги дошли по назначению..  :Biggrin: 

ЗЫ: а вообще неплохо так, чистенько.  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

http://news.rambler.ru/Russia/head/5162318/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 2) Пусть они хотя бы один сделают -- для испытаний для начала.


*Создан стенд для испытаний новых модификаций Ил-76*

3 февраля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Прочнисты ЦАГИ завершили монтаж стенда для ресурсных испытаний конструкции планера семейства самолетов Ил-76, в том числе его новых модификаций с двигателем ПС-90. Стенд создан по заказу ОАО «Ильюшин». AEX.ru

Новый стенд уникален: он позволяет на одном экземпляре планера одновременно испытывать его различные модификации. Для этого была доработана правая консоль крыла. На установке можно параллельно проводить испытания самолета с подвеской двигателя ПС-90, установленной на одной консоли, и с подвеской двигателя Д-30 — на другой. Также стенд позволяет создавать переменное нагружение крыла, закрылков, подвесок внутреннего и внешнего двигателей инерционными и аэродинамическими нагрузками на наземных и полетных этапах как на больших, так и низких высотах. Программа испытаний включает чередование семи полетов на высоте и одного полета у земли, которые отражают среднестатистическую нагруженность самолетов в эксплуатации и прогнозируемую нагруженность для перспективных модификаций.

В настоящий момент завершен первый этап пуско-наладочных работ: проведены автономные отладки цифровой многоканальной системы электрогидравлического нагружения, маслонасосной станции, гидравлической системы стенда, устройств нагружения крыла, закрылков и подвески двигателей. Завершение пуско-наладочных работ и аттестация стенда планируются в 1-м квартале 2010 г.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/2/3/73009/


Ну.. Уже хоть что-то.  :Smile:  Может скоро уже и строить начнут.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

*Некоторые подробности плана воздушного парада 09.05.2010:*

Всего запланировано выделение под парад ~165 бортов.
В этот раз задействовано будет по пять Ту-95МС и Ту-160 + семь Ту-22М3.
А 10 МиГ-29 и 11 Су-25 пройдут над Красной площадью в виде цифр "65"...

Целиком материал тут:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1315767

----------


## Carrey

> А 10 МиГ-29 и 11 Су-25 пройдут над Красной площадью в виде цифр "65"...


Судя по изложенному, будет как-то так:


Логичнее и красивее выглядело бы так:

(естественно, заради облегчения слётанности можно не чередовать типы в пределах цифры, т.е. 12 одних + 11 других).

Или планируется ещё как-то?

----------


## AC

> Судя по изложенному, будет так:


Да, веротно, именно так...

----------


## bakulinks77

> А подтвердилось ли, что это 86-й?


Подтвердилось...  :Frown:

----------


## AC

О как!

9 февраля, AVIA.RU - С поступлением в войска самолетов пятого поколения исчезнет разделение авиации на истребительную и фронтовую, сообщает РИА Новости.
Как заявил главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин, ВВС России будет менять аббревиатуру и отойдут от наименования истребительной и фронтовой авиации, эту авиацию будут называть тактической или оперативно-тактической.
Это решение он объясняет тем, что все летательные аппараты оперативно-тактического звена, в том числе и армейская авиация, все вместе решают задачи противовоздушной обороны.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1265728086

----------


## Carrey

ПАК-ТА? ПАК-ОТА? Кто из присутствующих хотел бы летать на "пакоте"?
Правильно, нафига ангары строить - проще переименованиями в очередной раз заняться, крайне нужное и своевременное занятие. Что характерно - этим можно будет занять персонал любой квалификации и образованности (пристроенные к госкормушкам родственники и т.п.)... Что там ещё можно объединить? Флот и ВВС пока не планируют объединять (под шумок с "Мистралем")? Или РВСН с МЧС? А что, все ж вместе решают одну задачу обеспечения безопасности государства...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это решение он объясняет тем, что все летательные аппараты оперативно-тактического звена, в том числе и армейская авиация, все вместе решают задачи противовоздушной обороны.
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1265728086


Честно скажу, вот это мне совсем непонятно.

----------


## ALI

> ПАК-ТА? ПАК-ОТА? Кто из присутствующих хотел бы летать на "пакоте"?
> Правильно, нафига ангары строить - проще переименованиями в очередной раз заняться, крайне нужное и своевременное занятие. Что характерно - этим можно будет занять персонал любой квалификации и образованности (пристроенные к госкормушкам родственники и т.п.)... Что там ещё можно объединить? Флот и ВВС пока не планируют объединять (под шумок с "Мистралем")? Или РВСН с МЧС? А что, все ж вместе решают одну задачу обеспечения безопасности государства...


 К сожалению ,видимо,структуры решавшие не одну задачу обеспечения безопасности государства(РФ),заняты обеспечением безопасности отдельных структур (от лица РФ),жаль,хорошее царство-государство моглоб получиться .причём без всяких указов сверху(сбоку)). Возможно интеграция произошла (дети вождей великих и не очень).

----------


## Pilot

Вроде как завтра с Сокола в Липецк перегоняют пару Як-130 ;)

----------


## Serega

> Вроде как завтра с Сокола в Липецк перегоняют пару Як-130 ;)


 - камуфл есть?

----------


## Pilot

пока нет, думаю они серые. Липецк по погоде пока закрыт, ждемс. Новости оповещены, так что по ящику покажут. Еще есть вопрос со вторым :( Подарок к 23 февраля ;)

----------


## [RUS] MK

Не ВВС, но..

*Российская противопожарная авиация будет базироваться в Сербии*

17 февраля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Российская противопожарная авиация с лета этого года будет базироваться в Сербии и в случае необходимости использоваться для тушения природных пожаров в Европе, сообщают «Известия».

Как рассказал глава МЧС России Сергей Шойгу, в соответствии с межправительственными российско-сербскими договоренностями от 20 октября 2009 года российская авиация, начиная с лета текущего года, будет базироваться на аэродроме Ниш. Тем самым все страны Юга Европы, которые постоянно подвержены лесным пожарам, могут воспользоваться помощью российской авиации по принципу "горит-тушим".

По его словам, самолеты и вертолеты будут привлекаться только на тушение конкретных пожаров, а затем возвращаться на аэродром базирования. При этом отпадает необходимость аренды авиационных средств на длительный период времени, а также сокращается время реагирования.

Как полагает Шойгу, такой механизм можно задействовать для гуманитарных операций на случай чрезвычайных ситуаций, как это произошло на Гаити.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/2/17/73325/

 :Eek:  почему она называется "российская"??


*
В 2010 году НАЗ "Сокол" произведет комплекты агрегатов для МиГ-29М/М2*

17 февраля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Нижегородский авиастроительный завод «Сокол» по заказу российской самолетостроительной корпорации «МиГ» будет в 2010 году производить комплекты агрегатов для истребителей МиГ-29М/М2, сообщает ВПК.

«В конце года после длительных переговоров мы заключили контракт и начали производство агрегатов. Это та цель, которой мы добивались достаточно длительный период времени, и для ее достижения провели большую производственную и технологическую подготовку», - сообщил генеральный директор авиазавода Александр Карезин.

Работы по изготовлению комплектов агрегатов, которые должны быть переданы заказчику в текущем году, уже ведутся. Кроме того, в рамках кооперации с РСК «МиГ» авиазавод «Сокол» в первом квартале завершит выполнение контракта, касающегося палубных истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ для Индии, и начнет производство агрегатов нового корабельного варианта самолета для другого покупателя.

В планах предприятия на 2010 год - продолжение работ по изготовлению основных агрегатов планера самолета SF-260 по договору с итальянской фирмой Aermacchi.

Можно ли рассматривать в качестве другого покупателя ВМФ?

----------


## ZaSlon

> пока нет, думаю они серые. Липецк по погоде пока закрыт, ждемс. Новости оповещены, так что по ящику покажут. Еще есть вопрос со вторым :( Подарок к 23 февраля ;)


Так оно и есть: окраска аналогична Яку бортовой №90, который был на МАКСе-2009

----------


## Mad_cat

*Су-24 сгорел во время торможения*

17 февраля в 13.00 на аэродроме Пушкино в Ленинградской области загорелся фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24. Возгорание произошло во время пробега по взлетно-посадочной полосе. Самолет должен был совершить плановый полет.

В этот момент в самолете находились два летчика, никто из них не пострадал. Жертв и разрушений на земле тоже нет, сообщили GZT.RU в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ по ВВС.

Причины возгорания Су-24 пока неизвестны. Для их выяснения на место происшествия направлены следователи военного следственного управления и прокурор, передает РИА "Новости".

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/02/18/190600.html

Интересно,а что он в Пушкине делал? КВР?

----------


## Pilot

Первый Як-130 в Липецке

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно,а что он в Пушкине делал? КВР?


Там АРЗ.  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

Недавно всей страной мы следили за первым полетом российского истребителя пятого поколения. Бравурные отчеты причастных и непричастных министров, обещания поставить самолет к 2015 году в войска... Только вот кому летать на нем завтра, если сегодня руководство Минобороны своими решениями уничтожает боевую авиацию как класс? В нынешнем учебном году единственный летный вуз ВВС, оставшийся в “новом облике”, набрал только 32 (!) курсанта на все ВВС страны. На подготовке строевых летчиков тоже приказано экономить.......



*О том, как вопреки решениям президента военные чиновники препятствуют подготовке боевых летчиков, “МК” рассказал командир знаменитой пилотажной группы “Русь”, начальник Вяземского учебного авиацентра полковник Казимир Тиханович.* 

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...-bessilie.html

----------


## Pilot

причем АРЗ, вроде как, закрывать собрались :(
Як пока только один перегнали, второй после праздников

----------


## Nazar

> причем АРЗ, вроде как, закрывать собрались :(


Слышал, а кому он нужен? Еще немного и совсем не станет того, что он мог-бы приводить в чувства.

----------


## AC

> Первый Як-130 в Липецке


Видео тут:
http://gorod48.ru/play/?file=526f9d7...&id=1266496682
 :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Наши снимали и в Липецке и в Нижнем ;) Так что может и у нас будет

----------


## muk33

> Ну летчики, освоившие Як-130, есть не только в ГЛИЦе ;) 
> Если еще не перегнали, то уже скоро перегонят. Самолеты приняты ВВС.


Так кто перегнал Як-130??

----------


## reflex-yu

А этим господам,авиация наша,ну так-побоку.Деньги дают по отраслям-ну так ,что б подкормились.Получиться что -хорошо,а нет,ну и нет.Всё так же и на флоте не строят -осваевают бюджет.Забудем о былой мощи страны-её больше небудет.Увы.

----------


## Pilot

Ну ГЛИЦевские, и что? Я разве написал, что не они будут перегонять? Просто кроме них еще могут летчики яковлевцы и с Сокола летать на Як-130.
Сюжет НТВ http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/186563/

----------


## muk33

> по Як-130 ситуация такова. построено три штуки. Два ВВС приняли и они перегоняются в Липецк, третий облетывается и, по окончании, летит туда же. Алжирских сделали 9


Никто и не спорил,-могут, просто если машины(на) приняты ВВС, то и перегонять их должны ВВСовские летчики. Такова практика.

----------


## Холостяк

*Семьи российских военных с 1 марта покидают авиабазу в Киргизии
*
Все члены семей российских военных, несущих службу на авиационной базе РФ в киргизском городе Кант, с 1 марта покидают территорию Киргизии, сообщил корреспонденту РИА Новости в субботу командующий авиабазой полковник Владимир Носов.

"В соответствии с организационно-штатной структурой, утвержденной министерством обороны РФ, изменяется принцип комплектования авиабазы", - заявил он.

По словам командующего, военное ведомство РФ приняло решение "комплектовать все зарубежные базы военнослужащими без членов их семей".

"Это связано с оптимизацией расходов наших зарубежных баз", - отметил Носов.

Он также сообщил, что в рамках реорганизации произойдет плановая смена практически 90% личного состава военнослужащих базы.

Нынешние офицеры в ближайшее время покинут Кант, и на их место прибудут новые военнослужащие, которые будут служить там один год.

По словам Носова, вступившие в силу с 2010 года новые правила комплектования коснутся абсолютно всех российских военных баз за рубежом. "В соответствии с приказом министра все зарубежные базы будут комплектоваться личным составом сроком на один год", - отметил командующий.

Он также сообщил, что руководство Минобороны Киргизии официально уведомлено о грядущих изменениях на российской базе. При этом командир авиабазы подчеркнул, что "про сокращение, изменение штатной структуры базы пока разговора вообще не идет".

Российская военная база в киргизском городе Кант была создана в рамках авиационной составляющей коллективных сил быстрого развертывания Организации Договора коллективной безопасности в 2003 году.

источник РИА Новости

----------


## Redav

> ... если машины(на) приняты ВВС, то и перегонять их должны ВВСовские летчики. Такова практика.


При недостаточной подготовке ВВСовских летчиков, перегонку выполняют заводские. 
В данном случае надо не только переучиться, но и подготовиться до уровня выполнения полетов по маршруту и в СМУ. Когда обучатся тогда сами станут перегонять.

----------


## Redav

> *Семьи российских военных с 1 марта покидают авиабазу в Киргизии
> *
> ...
> По словам командующего, военное ведомство РФ приняло решение "комплектовать все зарубежные базы военнослужащими без членов их семей".
> ...


 :Biggrin:  с Базы не выпускать, каждый день летать, иначе _пипец_ (с) _облико марале_ (с) 
_Без семейной узды конь пойдет поперек борозды_ (с)  :Cool:

----------


## muk33

> При недостаточной подготовке ВВСовских летчиков, перегонку выполняют заводские. 
> В данном случае надо не только переучиться, но и подготовиться до уровня выполнения полетов по маршруту и в СМУ. Когда обучатся тогда сами станут перегонять.


Redav, вы не в курсе! Или не читаете предыдущие посты. Перегоняли таки ВВСовские летчики, не все в ВВС "недостаточно подготовлены".

----------


## muk33

> *Семьи российских военных с 1 марта покидают авиабазу в Киргизии
> *
> источник РИА Новости


Примерно так же было в Камрани, до 1989 года. Но потом были построены ДОСы и принято решение выезжать на 2 года с семьями. Видимо тогда (до 1991 года) люди (в руководстве) посообразительнее были.

----------


## Redav

> Redav, вы не в курсе! Или не читаете предыдущие посты. Перегоняли таки ВВСовские летчики, не все в ВВС "недостаточно подготовлены".


В курсе. Летчик-испытатель из ГЛИЦ все же не строевой летчик и даже не летчик-исследователь. Про неготовность к эксплуатации Як-130 крайних двух ... "типов" летчиков и говорил, как и про то что перегонку могут выполнять заводские летчики, а прием-передача состояться в месте назначения.

929-й Государственный лётно-испытательный центр Министерства обороны РФ имени В.П.Чкалова уже "переоформили" в 929-й Государственный лётно-испытательный центр Военно-Воздушных Сил имени В.П.Чкалова?  :Redface:

----------


## Carrey

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/2/21/73392/

ТАНТК им. Бериева разрабатывает новый самолет ДРЛО

21 февраля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс (ТАНТК) имени Бериева разрабатывает проект перспективного самолета дальнего радиолокационного обзора (ДРЛО) и управления, сообщает агентство «Интерфакс».

Разработка ведется с целью замены парка аналогичных по назначению самолетов А-50 российских ВВС. Перспективный комплекс дальнего радиолокационного обзора и управления существенно превзойдет как модернизированный самолет А-50, так и комплекс А-50ЭИ, поставляемый в Индию, рассказали в ОПК.

----------


## muk33

> 929-й Государственный лётно-испытательный центр Министерства обороны РФ имени В.П.Чкалова уже "переоформили" в 929-й Государственный лётно-испытательный центр Военно-Воздушных Сил имени В.П.Чкалова?


Название тут не при чем, ГЛИЦ (до 1990 года ГНИКИ ВВС) входит в структуру ВВС и замыкается на Главкома. Так что летчики-испытатели вполне ВВСовские летчики со вполне ВВСовскими званиями и получками. И, обратите внимание: здесь про них "забыли" : Ценность нашей Авиации - это люди?! Сейчас. Нет!

----------


## Redav

> Название тут не при чем, ГЛИЦ (до 1990 года ГНИКИ ВВС) входит в структуру ВВС и замыкается на Главкома. Так что летчики-испытатели вполне ВВСовские летчики со вполне ВВСовскими званиями и получками.


muk33, прошу прощения за беспокойство, а разве ГНИКИ ВВС было не с 1965 по 1967, а дальше до 1990 именовалось как ГНИИ ВВС им.Чкалова?
Значит испытания авиационных комплексов в интересах авиации ВМФ курирует Главком ВВС и если перед ним Главком ВМФ НЕ будет стоять по стойке смирно, то получит проблемы ...?

...а в общем-то, спасибо за взаимопонимание!
С уважением, Redav.

----------


## muk33

> muk33, прошу прощения за беспокойство, а разве ГНИКИ ВВС было не с 1965 по 1967, а дальше до 1990 именовалось как ГНИИ ВВС им.Чкалова?
> Значит испытания авиационных комплексов в интересах авиации ВМФ курирует Главком ВВС и если перед ним Главком ВМФ НЕ будет стоять по стойке смирно, то получит проблемы ...?
> 
> ...а в общем-то, спасибо за взаимопонимание!
> С уважением, Redav.


А что, после 1967г. Институт перестал быть Краснознаменным? У Вас отрывочные сведения, не отражающие полную картину. Если уж на то пошло, то не с 1965, а с 1963 года (до этого ГК НИИ ВВС). На деле были 2 названия. 7 января 1967 года постановлением Совета министров институту присвоено имя В.П.Чкалова, а 21.9.70 года вышел Указ Президиума Верховного совета о награждении института Орденом Ленина. В этих документах его название пишется как ГосНИИ ВВС. Но они были открытыми (публиковались). На деле же ( в актах испытаний) до 1990 писалось: 8ГНИКИ. А для испытательского сообщества он до сих пор ГНИКИ.
А Ваша вторая фраза, как бы ни была она утрирована, недалека от истины. Сарказм неуместен. Именно ГК ВВС. С тех пор как 8ЛИЦ НИИ-15 ВВС ВМФ вернулся в состав ГК НИИ ВВС В 1961 году. А проблемы решаются вполне мирно, практически по-дружески. Люди одинакового статуса не могут (и не должны) стоять друг перед другом по стойке.

----------


## Redav

> ...У Вас отрывочные сведения, не отражающие полную картину. ... А для испытательского сообщества он до сих пор ГНИКИ. ...


На этом и закончим, мне абсолютно не интересен ваш "обмер елки". Меня не напрягают те кто вместо ГНИКИ использует "не правильные" слова типа Ахтуба, Владимировка...  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

http://www.ahtubinsk.ru/glits/glic85/glits.shtml

----------


## Redav

http://www.ahtubinsk.ru/glits/glic85/hist02.shtml

http://demotivators.ru/media/posters...erspektivu.jpg

----------


## muk33

> muk33, прошу прощения за беспокойство, а разве ГНИКИ ВВС было не с 1965 по 1967, а дальше до 1990 именовалось как ГНИИ ВВС им.Чкалова?


Я отвечал на вот этот ваш вопрос




> мне абсолютно не интересен ваш "обмер елки"


А вот это уже хамство

----------


## Холостяк

*Из оборонзаказа украли 1 миллиард за год*
05:36 «Комсомольская правда» 
Но виновных в причиненном государству ущербе не могут привлечь к ответу


Накануне коллегии Минобороны Главная военная прокуратура (ГВП) РФ забила в тревожные колокола: в прошлом году при госзакупках в сфере оборонзаказа государству был нанесен ущерб аж в 1 млрд. рублей!  Главный военный прокурор Сергей Фридинский рассказал, что его подчиненные вместе с Главным контрольным управлением Президента РФ провели проверку ценообразования на продукцию военного назначения, закупаемую силовыми ведомствами. И выявили большое количество злоупотреблений. Многие работы ведутся безрезультатно десятилетиями, сроки бесконечно продлеваются, итоговая стоимость отличается от первоначальной в десятки раз, при этом закупается морально устаревшее и ненужное армии оружие. Вместе с коррупцией и «распилами» госзаказов ситуация выглядит еще печальнее, а закон… не позволяет привлекать виновных к ответственности. Сама процедура госзакупок по закону 94-ФЗ, по словам Фридинского, стимулирует злоупотребления — участие в тендерах фирм-посредников, не имеющих производственной базы. Сплошь и рядом профанация конкурсов, в них фактически участвует один заказчик. Фридинский считает, что ситуацию можно исправить, изменив законодательство (ГВП сейчас готовит поправки к законам). Но «осведомленный источник» в Минобороны считает, что коррупционная картина выглядит еще мрачнее: зря расходуется, возможно, не менее 50% средств, выделяемых на закупки вооружений. А это только за этот год — более 200 млрд. рублей!* При этом многие вооружения, например, беспилотные летательные аппараты, разрабатываются почти 10 лет, однако их качество не устраивает военных.*



Подробнее: http://news.mail.ru/incident/3476750/

----------


## Вовчек

1. Так давно говорили что систему заказов надо менять. Специалисты говорят уже лет десять, но ничего не меняется. Когда готовится новая программа вооружений, то прокуратура проявляет активность. После принятия тишина. Так было при предыдущих ГПВ. 
2. Все предыдущие ГПВ были успешно провалены. Так как не устраняются основные причины. А пытаются устранить следствие этих причин.
Вскрывать  причины, судя по всему, не хотят или не дают.

----------


## Холостяк

Баблосы между собой поделят и все....

----------


## reflex-yu

> Баблосы между собой поделят и все....


Да господа,так оно и есть.Отдельным гражданам ,по разным причинам ,хочеться верить в справедливость на одной седьмой части суши земли.Очень быстро люди причастные к власти смекнули как оную конвертировать в деньги.И ящик Пандоры открылся.......У Меня самые писсимистические мнения о будущности России.

----------


## SergM

Полностью поддерживаю обоих.
Да кто этого не хочет видеть, кроме нынешней власти и радующегося тихо Вашингтонского Обкопа Партии.
Сейчас без революции, как в в1615году - похода Минина с Пожарским с войском на Москву,- реально ничего не сдвинется, будет эффектное и быстрое умирание - в соотвествии с многолетней статистикой смертности в Москве - 10 000 покойников в месяц.
Давно это всё начата не нами -0 начато теми, кто до сих пор определяет в ласть. Чубайс и Березовский, Абрамович и Кудрин - вся тусовка как на ладони. Все остальные - просто имполнители и проводники - министр МинАтома Е. Адамов, например, пожэинающий свои скромные миллиардные плоды в Женеве с семейством - да их десятки просто, и про Адамова мы бы не узнали просто - американцы пошутить захотели.
Вчера по дальнему ТВ. каналу очень достойно выступил Нурали Латыпов: "НУ и когда же мы услышим результат расследования по Саяно-Шушенской ГЭС - что Чубайс с замами именно это сделали, именно то, что хотели и чего добивались?"

----------


## Nazar

*SergM*

Давайте по теме говорить. Охота с броневика помитинговать, сюда 
Умозаключения о современной политике...

----------


## SergM

спасибо - понял, там теперь и буду в основном читать
А -то на загибающимся другом авиапромовском форуме, вслед за самим авиапромом, ситуация уже трагикомический характер носит- подвывания энтузиастов "а как же!.... Не может быть!...Как же так?..." перемежаются длительными паузами...

----------


## [RUS] MK

*В 2010 году в российские войска начнет поступать новейший ЗРПК "Панцирь-С1"*

10 марта 2010 г., Aviation Explorer –   В 2010 году в российские войска начнет поступать новейший зенитный ракетно-пушечный комплекс «Панцирь-С1», сообщает «Газета.ru» со ссылкой наИТАР-ТАСС.

Как рассказала пресс-секретарь министра обороны России подполковник Ирина Ковальчук, об этом заявил сегодня глава российского оборонного ведомства Анатолий Сердюков в ходе рабочей поездки в Тулу.

«Особое внимание министр уделил ЗРПК «Панцирь-С1». По словам Сердюкова, поставки комплекса в войска начнутся уже в этом году, – отметила Ковальчук. – В настоящее время идет подготовка 10 комплектов этого комплекса для участия в Параде Победы на Красной площади».

Самоходный ЗРПК «Панцирь» предназначен для поражения широкого спектра воздушных и наземных целей.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/3/10/73734/


Парадные Войска РФ  :Biggrin:

----------


## reflex-yu

Панцирь- безусловно весьма интересный комплекс,но нет достоверных данных о его боевой эффективности.Пока не поступит в войска и не пройдёт хотя бы проверку службой,учебными стрельбами.Рано что то говорить.Тор - хвалят,но то же не без претензий.Время покажет,однако настораживает,что министр хвалит.Как бы небыло б это дело большим пузырём.Один критерий верный есть- начнут покупать зарубеж,значит дело.Настораживает ,что из многих проэктов проталкивают этот.Не самый актуальный ,на мой взгляд.

----------


## alexvolf

> Панцирь- безусловно весьма интересный комплекс,но нет достоверных данных о его боевой эффективности.Пока не поступит в войска и не пройдёт хотя бы проверку службой,учебными стрельбами.Рано что то говорить.Тор - хвалят,но то же не без претензий.Время покажет,однако настораживает,что министр хвалит.Как бы небыло б это дело большим пузырём.Один критерий верный есть- начнут покупать зарубеж,значит дело.Настораживает ,что из многих проэктов проталкивают этот.Не самый актуальный ,на мой взгляд.


Достоверные данные есть.Обкатали-отстреляли.Время реакции 2-3 сек. ЗРАК С-1 Панцир со второй половины 90-х активно расхваливают.В мае 2000 г. был  подписан контракт с Эмиратами о проставке комплексов (с ЗУР 57Э6Е) на сумму 0,5 млрд долларов. Единственное чего нельзя понять, согласно рекламы,то это как комплекс ведет обстрел ВЦ  ЗУР и с одновременным огнем из двух стволов 3А72 ( калибр 30-мм) в  движении не останавливаясь -ведь весь комплекс на шасси автомобиля и центр тяжести расположен довольно высоко над землей. Все практические  пуски и стрельбы судя по опубликованным в СМИ фото проводились в фиксированном положении комплекса с разбросанными опорами...

----------


## Вовчек

Скорей всего выдали в печать одно из требований ТТЗ, по стрельбе в движении.
Что получилось, Вы наблюдаете на фотографиях.

----------


## reflex-yu

Вот и я о том же-хвалят.Кто хвалит?Ну прям как в кино -Говорят мгновенная смерть-кто говорит,кто пробывал?Лет 15 назад и мне очень понравился образец какой показали,но потом как обычно всё замерло,а теперь всё опять загремело.Вот что меня озабочивает,думую опять афёра.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот и я о том же-хвалят.Кто хвалит?Ну прям как в кино -Говорят мгновенная смерть-кто говорит,кто пробывал?Лет 15 назад и мне очень понравился образец какой показали,но потом как обычно всё замерло,а теперь всё опять загремело.Вот что меня озабочивает,думую опять афёра.


  Считать проект -аферой,и сбрасывать со счетов конечно нельзя.Все-таки достижения в СУП комплекса довольно значительные,кроме радиолокационных средств борт располагает и оптоэлектронными средствами наведения и прицеливания,с набором ДМ-СМ-ММ-ИК диапазонов-а это большой плюс.Кроме того за основу конструкции ЗУР 57Э6 взяты ЗУР 9М311 Тунгуски-опять же плюс.Экипаж всего 3 человека
(не исключено,что будет формироватся из офицеров с высшим образованием,а не срочников с ПТУ) -опять плюс.Ну и наконец полностью автоматизированная система поиска и сопровождения целей
(что конечно вызывает некоторые вопросы) ну в целом опять плюс.
Модульное построение блоков РЭА с самодиагностикой (легкая замена)
-снова плюс.
МИНУСЫ- 1)первоначально под комплекс  шел спецавтомобиль УРАЛ 8х8
Миасского автозавода,опосля шасси вроде как переиграли на КАМАЗ.
2) Боекомплект стволов сравнительно мал 750 выстрелов при темпе стрельбы 700 выс/мин.
3) 6 ЗУР ПУ в снаряженном состоянии + 6 запасных ЗУР  все возим с собой хотя придается к двум Панцирям еще три машины в том числе и заряжающая,но опять (или снова) получается целая колонна...
Иными словами Воз и маленькая тележка из 24 колес

----------


## Mad_cat

> Один критерий верный есть- начнут покупать зарубеж,значит дело.Настораживает ,что из многих проэктов проталкивают этот.Не самый актуальный ,на мой взгляд.


Во-первых ОАЭ уже купило. Во-вторых, штука очень нужная для ЗРВ. Сейчас непосредственное ПВО позиционного района осуществляется при помощи утесов и ЗУшек. В случае запуска ракеты по дивизиону приходится все бросать и расходовать ракеты большой дальности на дешевые ракеты воздух-поверхность.

----------


## Pilot

> Во-первых ОАЭ уже купило. Во-вторых, штука очень нужная для ЗРВ. Сейчас непосредственное ПВО позиционного района осуществляется при помощи утесов и ЗУшек. В случае запуска ракеты по дивизиону приходится все бросать и расходовать ракеты большой дальности на дешевые ракеты воздух-поверхность.


И сколько же ОАЭ в итоге взяли этих Панцирей? Тор будет намного эффективней.  
По Панцирю вопросов еще столько, что не понятно зачем его начинают закупать. Правда, с учетом новых веяний, импортные части уже не табу. Но, параметр маловат, стрелять с ходу в итоге может только пушками, ракетами с короткой остановки, до сих пор прицеливался оптикой :( Может что и изменилось? Хотя про Панцирь старый спор, не хотелось бы его возрождать.

----------


## alexvolf

> И сколько же ОАЭ в итоге взяли этих Панцирей? Тор будет намного эффективней.  
> По Панцирю вопросов еще столько, что не понятно зачем его начинают закупать. Правда, с учетом новых веяний, импортные части уже не табу. Но, параметр маловат, стрелять с ходу в итоге может только пушками, ракетами с короткой остановки, до сих пор прицеливался оптикой :( Может что и изменилось? Хотя про Панцирь старый спор, не хотелось бы его возрождать.


Уважаемый Pilot
Да собственно и спорить не о чем.Согласен с Вами вопросов столько,что по своей " массе" они значительно превосходят все ответы относительно Панциря найденные в рекламных буклетах и СМИ...  
Главное,что руководство КБП утверждает об уникальности комплекса
ставя под сомнение эффективность поражения малоразмерных ВЦ (в том числе и вертолетов) комплексами Тунгуска,Куб и т.д.Согласно разработке КБП в Панцире  все слито в один флакон.Однако...  
Компановка всего комплекса далека от изящества,бронирование как таковое отсутствует,проходимость  колесного шасси под вопросом, хотя
разработчики утверждают,что боевая башня легко устанавливается на любое шасси в том числе и гусенечное.Помните "танки грязи не боятся",а автомобили? По нашему-то бездорожью, да лесистой местностью покатайся с такой "будкой на колесах"...

----------


## Mad_cat

> И сколько же ОАЭ в итоге взяли этих Панцирей? Тор будет намного эффективней.


Купили около 50 штук
http://www.missiles.ru/Pansir.htm

С ТОРОМ сравнивать не корректно, задачи очень разные. Тор- средство армейской ПВО малой дальности. А Панцирь - это средство самообороны ЗРВ. Так сказать оружие последнего шанса тяжелых ЗРК С-300/400. Для борьбы с беспилотниками, вертолетами, десантниками, в конце концов :Biggrin:  Сейчас дивизионы ЗРВ очень уязвимы в ближней зоне, не пулеметами же от ракет отстреливаться?

"Компановка всего комплекса далека от изящества,бронирование как таковое отсутствует,проходимость колесного шасси под вопросом, хотя
разработчики утверждают,что боевая башня легко устанавливается на любое шасси в том числе и гусенечное.Помните "танки грязи не боятся",а автомобили? По нашему-то бездорожью, да лесистой местностью покатайся с такой "будкой на колесах"... "
насчет бронирования согласен, а вот проходимости ему хватит и на колесах. Части ЗРВ рассекают на МАЗах и КраЗах, на моей памяти а проходимость никто не жаловался. Надо полагать, что и колесный Панцирь справится.

----------


## Chizh

> ...до сих пор прицеливался оптикой :(


Это точно?

----------


## Chizh

> Купили около 50 штук
> http://www.missiles.ru/Pansir.htm


Сомнительно.
На МАКС-2009 мне лично представители КБП говорили что поставлено 14 штук.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Сомнительно.
> На МАКС-2009 мне лично представители КБП говорили что поставлено 14 штук.


ТОчной цифры я не помню, но в 2009 поставки только начались, так что 14 это явно не окончательная цифра.

----------


## Redav

ИМХО Mad_cat, Chizh вы оба говорите про одно и тоже. Разница в том, что один говорит про количество закупленных комплексов, а другой про количество комплексов переданных заказчику.

----------


## Pilot

Точнее хотели 50, а взяли 14 и на этом остановились

----------


## Mad_cat

> Точнее хотели 50, а взяли 14 и на этом остановились


Точно? Не слышал чтобы там были проблемы с контрактом... :Cool:

----------


## Pilot

Проблемы не были, а есть. Всего в Эмиратах пока 6 штук, максимально что может быть - 14, но скорее всего нет :( Все остальное, точнее что успели сделать, поступит нам. Если внимательно смотрели визит Сердюкова в Тулу, то там видно, что машины передают КамАЗы в песочном цвете, а нам планировали БАЗы ;)

----------


## Холостяк

*Онлайн конференция Леонида Ивашова*


Военная мощь России: это воспоминание о прошлом или будущее России?

Гость читателей «Свободной Прессы» - президент Академии геополитических проблем, доктор исторических наук, профессор, генерал-полковник Леонид Григорьевич Ивашов. Напоминаем, что он в качестве гостя был выбран нашими читателями.

http://svpressa.ru/online/article/21911/

----------


## BSA

> Проблемы не были, а есть. Всего в Эмиратах пока 6 штук, максимально что может быть - 14, но скорее всего нет :( Все остальное, точнее что успели сделать, поступит нам. Если внимательно смотрели визит Сердюкова в Тулу, то там видно, что машины передают КамАЗы в песочном цвете, а нам планировали БАЗы ;)


видимо тот же пассажЬ, что и с алжирцами

----------


## Mad_cat

> видимо тот же пассажЬ, что и с алжирцами


что за пассаж?




> Проблемы не были, а есть. Всего в Эмиратах пока 6 штук, максимально что может быть - 14, но скорее всего нет :( Все остальное, точнее что успели сделать, поступит нам. Если внимательно смотрели визит Сердюкова в Тулу, то там видно, что машины передают КамАЗы в песочном цвете, а нам планировали БАЗы ;)


Так что за проблемы?
Хорошо, если если так, а то у нас уже традиция, что свои ВС получают технику после удовлетворения экспортных заказов.

----------


## alexvolf

> что за пассаж?.


Пассаж(франц.)-в буквальном смысле обозначает проход между магазинами,если применить данный термин в разговорной речи то его значение приобретает несколько иной смысл которым люди обозначают -странное событие.Это так сказать к слову...
А вообще господа,вы задумывались почему все время у нас ВПК "лепит
горбатого"?...

Холостяк спасибо за сноску по интервью с Ивашовым.Чуть было не пропустил.Сильна старая гвардия и умом и духом.Стоило-бы кое-кому перенять ход мыслей генерал-полковника...

----------


## AC

> В настоящее время идет подготовка 10 комплектов этого комплекса для участия в Параде Победы на Красной площади».


*Анонсирован еще один новый участник воздушного парада 9 мая 2010 года:*

"9 мая в Москве в параде в честь Дня Победы впервые примет участие воздушный командный пункт. Это модифицированный Ил-86. Огромная машина нужна армии для управления подразделениями с воздуха. Для эффективной работы в среднем каждые 5 часов самолету требуется дозаправка. Ее можно проводить прямо в небе...".

Целиком материал с видео тут:
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=347167

----------


## muk33

> видимо тот же пассажЬ, что и с алжирцами


Если техника такая же, что "от Алжира", тогда я не завидую тем, кто будет их эксплуатировать... :Frown:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Если техника такая же, что "от Алжира", тогда я не завидую тем, кто будет их эксплуатировать...


Вы все про Миги? Честно говоря не вижу тут никаких аналогий, там проблема была связана с попыткой впарить старую технику с которой не удосужились маркировку стереть, а панцири однозначно новые, так что это не объяснение

----------


## BSA

> Вы все про Миги? Честно говоря не вижу тут никаких аналогий, там проблема была связана с попыткой впарить старую технику с которой не удосужились маркировку стереть, а панцири однозначно новые, так что это не объяснение


видимо вы не в курсе...совсем

----------


## Mad_cat

Видимо нет

----------


## Pilot

Поехал в Тулу на передачу 10 Панцирей в ВВС. Сегодня или завтра они должны своим ходом в Алабино пилить :)

----------


## AC

> Поехал в Тулу на передачу 10 Панцирей в ВВС. Сегодня или завтра они должны своим ходом в Алабино пилить :)


А эти уже по плацу там в Алабино пилят давно:
http://www.mil.ru/dyn_images/big71244
http://www.mil.ru/dyn_images/big71245
 :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

То Тополя, они там давно :)
Перегонять будут завтра. Военные водители первый раз видят эти машины. В цеху и МАНы и КАМАЗы были :)

----------


## Pilot

вот выложил четыре фотки Панцирей http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/03/18/7998

----------


## AC

> В цеху и МАНы и КАМАЗы были :)


А в песочно-песчаном окрасе КамАЗы, надо полагать, для Сирии?  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/03/19/8005 полная версия по нашим Панцирям. Будет еще по экспортным

----------


## AC

Спасибо!...  :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/03/18/pancir/

Россия и Алжир заключили контракт на поставку североафриканскому государству зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов (ЗРПК) "Панцирь-С". Об этом, как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, заявил заместитель генерального директора "Конструкторского бюро приборостроения" Юрий Савенков. Сумма сделки и количество купленных алжирской стороной ЗРПК неизвестны.

Ранее контракты о поставке ЗРПК "Панцирь-С" были заключены с ОАЭ и Сирией. ОАЭ заказали в общей сложности 50 комплексов "Панцирь-C1" на платформе MAN с колесной формулой 8x8. Объем поставки ЗРПК Сирии точно не известен. По словам Савенкова, поставки "Панцирь-С" ОАЭ и Сирии полностью завершены.

----------


## AC

> http://lenta.ru/news/2010/03/18/pancir/
> Россия и Алжир заключили контракт на поставку североафриканскому государству зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов (ЗРПК) "Панцирь-С"


Его заключили в 2006 году:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=754260
 :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Панцири в песочных цветах
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/03/20/8038

----------


## сибирский

Доброго дня всем! Может в курсе кто из уважаемых- как дела с поставками Ми-28Н? Сколько уже в войсках? На этот год сколько передать планируют? Который на учениях упал- восстановят или нет? В Грузии их пользовали?
Где посмотреть толковый форум по этим машинам?
Спасибо.

----------


## A.F.

Засветился первый серийный Ка-52 - бортовой 51 желтый.




> К программе государственных совместных испытаний нового многофункционального боевого вертолета Ка-52 присоединилась первая серийная машина данного типа, получившая новый камуфляж серых оттенков и бортовой №51. Она построена в прошлом году Арсеньевской авиационной компанией «Прогресс» им. Н.И. Сазыкина и после необходимой доводки и наземной отработки на фирме «Камов» под Москвой 25 марта 2010 г. отправилась для прохождения дальнейших испытаний в Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава Армейской авиации ВВС России в Торжке.


подробнее и фотка тут:
http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/new...2-ser-25032010

----------


## muk33

Она отправилась туда с другой целью - 9 мая

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Засветился первый серийный Ка-52 - бортовой 51 желтый.
> 
> http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/new...2-ser-25032010




Ужас.  :Frown:  При мизерных объемах поставок все равно выбрали самый дубовый вариант.. И с "шариком" так ничего дельного не придумали.

----------


## Griffon

И странный выбор камуфляжа... почему серый именно для Ка-52?

----------


## Carrey

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/03/25/su25/




> Российское СКБ "Зенит" и ОКБ "Штурмовики Сухого" начали работы по созданию станции оптико-электронного подавления (СОЭП) нового поколения, которая будет использоваться на российских штурмовиках Су-25УБМ и Су-25ТМ. Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, новые системы будут защищать штурмовые самолеты от переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов (ПЗРК) типа Stinger или "Игла". 
> 
> По словам пресс-секретаря "Зенита" Людмилы Кретовой, проект нового комплекта обороны был разработан в 2009 году, а в его основу легла станция оптико-электронного подавления бортового комплекта защиты "Президент-С". Эта станция прошла испытания в прошлом году. Как рассказал генеральный директор СКБ Александр Кобзарь, станция защиты использует "специальным образом промодулированное инфракрасное излучение газоразрядной лампы".


Те-же "фонарики", что стоят на Т-90 по бокам орудия?

----------


## Полешук

> Ужас.  При мизерных объемах поставок все равно выбрали самый дубовый вариант.. И с "шариком" так ничего дельного не придумали.


Нда.
Что-то странное.
Да и ракеты - явно не "Вихрь" :Confused:

----------


## A.F.

> Да и ракеты - явно не "Вихрь"


От Вихрей, похоже, уже отказались - не делают их уже в Туле :( . Так что - назад в Штурмам/Атакам... Хоть правда и показали как-то на выставках тульский Гермес-А, но непохоже, что на Ка-52 его уже реально приспособили

----------


## Mad_cat

> Доброго дня всем! Может в курсе кто из уважаемых- как дела с поставками Ми-28Н? Сколько уже в войсках? На этот год сколько передать планируют? Который на учениях упал- восстановят или нет? В Грузии их пользовали?
> Где посмотреть толковый форум по этим машинам?
> Спасибо.


Официально в этом году Роствертол отчитался о 10 поставленных  ВВС Ми-28Н. Упавший на учениях должны бы уже восстановить, если ничего не произошло.

----------


## Антоха

шестерку собирають... 

автор снимка Роман Межонов

----------


## FLOGGER

А где в наших ВВС СУ-25ТМ?

----------


## Антон

> Ужас.  При мизерных объемах поставок все равно выбрали самый дубовый вариант.. И с "шариком" так ничего дельного не придумали.


А чем он вам не нравиться? Откуда вам знать про комплектацию? Судя по фоткам есть система защиты от ракет с ИКГСН



> Нда.
> Что-то странное.
> Да и ракеты - явно не "Вихрь"


А чем вам так Вихри очень понравились?Всё-таки ракеты с лазерно-лучевой головкой самонаведения имеют довольно серьёзные ограничения. Да и как никак унификация ракет используемых на Ми28

----------


## Антон

> А где в наших ВВС СУ-25ТМ?


Это мёртвый самолёт,опять журноламеры что-то напутали :Mad:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А чем он вам не нравиться? Откуда вам знать про комплектацию? Судя по фоткам есть система защиты от ракет с ИКГСН


Ракеты, яйца, неведомые контейнеры на законцовках крыльев.. Отсутствуют. 

Мне, конечно, неоткуда знать. Но Вы читали репортаж Пилота о подведении итогов испытаний или как-то так? Там на фотках два Ка-52. Этот деревянный и более продвинутый (зеленый камуфл).

----------


## muk33

> А где в наших ВВС СУ-25ТМ?


Нигде нету. Он не развивается.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я знаю, потому и удивился. Хотя мне лично жаль, мне казалось, что он эффективнее простого Су-25.

----------


## AndyK

Встречаем надувную армию - http://vkontakte.ru/video-5751308_141321171

----------


## Холостяк

*Российских военных летчиков будут готовить на Украине
*Начавшееся потепление в российско-украинских отношениях не снимает с повестки дня строительство в краснодарском Ейске центра боевого применения морской авиации
Наземный испытательный тренажер корабельной авиации (НИТКА) - специальный учебно-тренировочный комплекс, имитирующий палубу авианосца, предназначен для отработки техники взлета и посадки самолета

Морские летчики Северного флота нынешним летом могут возобновить тренировки на комплексе палубной авиации "НИТКА" в Крыму. При этом строительство аналогичного центра в Ейске (Краснодарский край) будет продолжено, сообщил во вторник "Интерфаксу" военно-дипломатический источник.

"Полеты палубных истребителей Су-33 из состава корабельного истребительного авиаполка могут начаться уже в июне-июле", - сказал собеседник агентства. По его словам, "на высоком уровне все вопросы по этому поводу сняты и в ближайшее время должна быть достигнута окончательная договоренность".

Собеседник агентства подчеркнул, что начавшееся потепление в российско-украинских отношениях не снимает с повестки дня строительство в краснодарском Ейске центра боевого применения морской авиации. "Это позволит России гарантированно готовить своих морских летчиков для тяжелых авианесущих крейсеров и больше не зависеть от периодически меняющейся политической конъюнктуры на Украине".

Наземный испытательный тренажер корабельной авиации (НИТКА) - специальный учебно-тренировочный комплекс, имитирующий палубу авианосца, предназначен для отработки техники взлета и посадки самолета. Он представляет собой аэродром со стальным летным полем в виде корабельной палубы, оборудованный трамплином и аэрофинишерами. Его габариты эквивалентны параметрам летной палубы тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" Северного флота.

----------


## Холостяк

*Учения сил ПВО на Чебаркульском полигоне*

http://www.rian.ru/photolents/20100322/215679493.html

----------


## AC

"...В министерстве полагают, что программа по модернизации бомбардировщика Ту-160 может заменить программу по созданию нового комплекса дальней авиации. По словам Поповкина, «ведутся работы по модернизации авионики и новому двигателю» Ту-160.
«Американцы приняли решение о продлении до 70 лет ресурса Б-52. Мы не богаче их. Не принципиально важно, какой носитель, важно – какие ракеты, их дальность, их точность, возможность преодоления ПРО. В этом направлении и будет вестись работа», – отметил Поповкин". ИТАР-ТАСС
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1479692.shtml

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010/04/06/n_1479692.shtml[/url]


Возможно журналисты(или Поповкин) чуток не точно выразились о ресурсе,тем не менее это факт...
Американцы продлевают ресурс не какому-то В-1 или В-2,а именно В-52.

Удивительный самолет производство которого начато 60 лет назад.За это время В-52 подвергался различным переделкам и изменениям в конструкции (модификации A, B, C, D ....E) но практически всегда сохранял свои размеры (размах крыла 56,4м длина 47,8-48м).Конструкция самолета была и остается самой технологичной в авиастроении.Крыло самолета имеет кессонную конструкцию образованную двумя главными лонжеронами,которые связаны между собой нервюрами.Основная нагрузка крыла передается на фюзеляж через толстую общивку крыла,стыковочные болты и пояса-гребенки на концах кессона.Передний и задний лонжерон кессонов фиксируются мощными фитингами,через которые передается вес крыла и силовой установки на мощную раму к которой крепятся носовые колеса основных шасси (передняя стойка).
Фюзеляж собран из отдельных частей,которые крепятся к кессоной части крыла,а последнее к центральной секции фюзеляжа.К ней же крепятся задние колеса основных шасси (задняя стойка).Интересно,что на первых модифицированных вариантах В-52 вертикальное хвостовое оперение было складывающимся (вправо ) для того чтобы можно было использовать для самолета стандартные ангары. 
О механизации крыла и управлении В-52 можно говорить бесконечно...
P.S/ Что-бы там не говорили,но...КЛАССИКА есть КЛАССИКА даже в 21 веке.
Кстати до 1967г бортовая РЭА самолета была выполнена на радиолампах.Общее их число было порядка 470.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Не совсем о ВВС, а вообще:
*
Снайперский выстрел по контракту
Минобороны будет закупать вооружение за границей*

http://www.rg.ru/2010/04/08/vystrel.html

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Не совсем о ВВС, а вообще:
> *
> Снайперский выстрел по контракту
> Минобороны будет закупать вооружение за границей*
> 
> http://www.rg.ru/2010/04/08/vystrel.html


Умные люди неконец принимают решения...

----------


## Холостяк

> Не совсем о ВВС, а вообще:
> 
> *Снайперский выстрел по контракту*
> *Минобороны будет закупать вооружение за границей*
> 
> http://www.rg.ru/2010/04/08/vystrel.html


Это подтверждение того, что уже сами ничего не можем делать... 
От себя бы добавил, что еще бы военную форму и снаряжение тоже б качественное закупить. А то вещевка, начиная с банальных офицерских туфлей, до камуфляжа - все дерьмового качества...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Это подтверждение того, что уже сами ничего не можем делать... 
> От себя бы добавил, что еще бы военную форму и снаряжение тоже б качественное закупить. А то вещевка, начиная с банальных офицерских туфлей, до камуфляжа - все дерьмового качества...


"ничего"- это эмоциональное преувеличение...а про форму можно,сам в отечественное не одеваюсь и другим не советую;)

----------


## timsz

Потеря самодостаточности в производстве оружия была заложена еще в 70-х (если не раньше), когда фатально отстали в микроэлектронике.

Мистраль просто большой и его всем видно. А начинка уже давным-давно импортная.

----------


## Mad_cat

Стрижи наконец получили дымогенераторы или это срыв потока?
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...e6c7c935b1648e

----------


## Pilot

нет, генераторов нет :)

----------


## MADMAX

Russian bombers conduct another Pacific patrol mission
Published: Fri April 9th, 2010
Source: RIA Novosti

Two Russian Tu-95MS Bear strategic bombers have carried out a routine patrol flight over the Pacific Ocean, the Defense Ministry said on Friday.

"Two Tu-95MS strategic bombers took off from Ukrainka Airbase on April 8 and carried out patrols over neutral waters in the Pacific Ocean and near the Aleutian Islands," Lt. Col. Vladimir Drik said.

During the 15-hour mission, the crews practiced instrumental guidance flights and in-flight refueling.

All flights by Russian aircraft are performed in strict compliance with international law on the use of airspace over neutral waters, without intruding in the airspace of other states.

However, the Russian bombers were shadowed by Canadian F/A-18 Hornet fighter jets during the patrols.

Russia resumed strategic bomber patrol flights over the Pacific, Atlantic and Arctic oceans in August 2007, following an order from then-President Vladimir Putin.

Ukrainka Airbase is one of the largest strategic air force bases in Russia's Far East.

----------


## Nazar

*MADMAX*
Позволю себе напомнить, что это все-же русскоязычный форум.

----------


## MADMAX

> *MADMAX*
> Позволю себе напомнить, что это все-же русскоязычный форум.


Два бомбардировщика дальней авиации Ту-95МС 8 апреля 2010 года совершили полёт с аэродрома Украинка в район Алеутских островов.
В течении 15-часового полёта экипажами бомбардировщиков был отработан комплекс задач по пилотированию и дозаправке топливом воздухе.
Бомбардировщики сопровождались истребителями ПВО F/A-18 ВВС Канады.

----------


## Холостяк

*Состояние ВВС России: портрет без ретуши*


Андрей Федоров 
Военно-воздушная показуха

На парад пригоняются остатки армейской авиации

В последние дни москвичей и гостей столицы обильно «кормили» бесплатными зрелищами репетиций и самого военного парада на Красной площади. Во времена СССР генеральная репетиция парада тоже проводилась, но только один раз и то глубокой ночью, чтобы не осложнять жизнь города. Во времена демократии на негодование миллионов автомобилистов и пассажиров наземного транспорта можно не обращать внимание. Поэтому движение перекрывали несколько раз и начиная с середины дня.

Но несколько дней назад движение в центре Москвы закрыли по случаю репетиции… воздушного парада. Зрелище было впечатляющее. Волнами на низкой высоте шли боевые и военно-транспортные самолеты, с грохотом проносились вертолеты. У обывателя, которому представилась возможность посмотреть парад без всяких билетов на Красную площадь возникало, по-видимому, чувство гордости за воздушную мощь России. Однако знающие люди воспринимали демонстрируемую «мощь» скорее как дымовую завесу, призванную скрыть не только от народа, но и от руководства страны реальную немощь ВВС РФ.

Посмотрим на факты. Но сначала о самой идее грандиозного «аэрошоу» над Красной площадью.

Воздушные парады в СССР проводились в 30-е годы регулярно по случаю дня ВВС в Тушино. Над Красной площадью до войны такие парады случались только изредка, по случаю памятных дат. В послевоенное время воздушные парады проводились только в Тушино и не каждый год. В 1967 году был проведен воздушный показ в Домодедово, где были представлены многие новые образцы военной и гражданской авиатехники. Воздушные парады в СССР в 70-е и 80-е годы в целях экономии средств, а также из соображения безопасности практически не проводились. В честь 40-летия Победы в 1985 году готовился воздушный парад над Красной площадью, где впервые должны были быть показаны новейшие Ту-160, Ту-22М3, Су-27, Ан-124, до этого времени никогда публично не выставлявшиеся. Однако из соображений безопасности руководство страны тогда на это не пошло.

А вот начиная с середины 90-х годов, несмотря на развал СССР и ВПК России, воздушные парады начали проводить регулярно в Тушино, над Поклонной горой, а с 2003 года над Красной площадью. Причем с каждым годом увеличивается количество самолетов, участвующих в параде. Между тем, принципиально новых, разработанных и произведенных в России образцов авиатехники на этих парадах не наблюдается.

Необходимо отметить, что воздушный парад над Красной площадью – дело очень трудоемкое, затратное и далеко не безопасное. Для его подготовки требуется несколько месяцев тренировок по слетанности в строю различных по типу и назначению летательных аппаратов. В это дело вовлекается огромное количество аэродромно-технического состава и техники, фактически отстраненных от своих основных обязанностей - совершенствования боевой выучки для защиты воздушных рубежей нашей страны.

А ведь основное предназначение боевой авиации не участие в парадах, а в заданное время и в заданное место донести боеприпас и точно поразить цель. Однако боевая подготовка в российской армии давно уже задвинута на задний план, а верхушка Министерства обороны с большим увлечением занимается показухой. Разве может глава государства поверить утверждениям о полном развале армии, когда над головами в четком строю проносятся боевые самолеты и вертолеты.

К реальному состоянию авиапарка мы еще вернемся, а пока отметим, что воздушный парад над Красной площадью - это огромный риск, оправданный только высочайшей выучкой летного состава и 100-процентной гарантией надежности авиационной техники. В случае нештатной аварийной ситуации в воздухе над таким мегаполисом как Москва, очень трудно, а скорее всего, просто невозможно будет избежать катастрофических последствий в результате падения самолета на плотно застроенные городские районы.

Ясно, что надежность авиатехники напрямую зависит от качественного ремонта и регулярного технического обслуживания. Ее ремонт всегда осуществлялся на авиаремонтных заводах (АРЗ), принадлежащих министерству обороны. Однако постановлением правительства РФ от 22.11.2008 года № 875 создано ОАО «Оборонсервис». Все АРЗ теперь попали в состав ОАО «Авиаремонт». Обслуживание и ремонт техники осуществляется коммерческими фирмами, задачей которых, естественно, является не повышение боеготовности, а получение прибыли. О какой надежности авиатехники можно после этого рассуждать?

14 января с.г. на полигоне «Выстрел» в Подмосковье министр обороны А.Сердюков доложил Верховному главнокомандующему, что в этом году Минобороны на 20% сократило ремонтные работы, а сэкономленные средства пошли на закупку финальных образцов техники. Далее Сердюков заявил, «…что если в 2007 году был закуплен один новый самолет, в 2008 году – два, то в 2009 году Минобороны закупило 43 новых самолета». На что Д.Медведев сказал: «Это абсолютно правильная практика, нам не нужен бессмысленный, крайне дорогой ремонт, который, по сути, представляет собой латание дыр старой техники, на эти деньги можно приобретать новое оборудование».

Между тем, эксплуатация любой техники, тем более авиационной, предусматривает регулярное техническое обслуживание, текущий и капитальный ремонт. Недопонимание этих прописных истин может привести к катастрофическим последствиям для всего парка боевой авиации, тем более, что закупка «финальных образцов» идет в мизерных количествах.

В воздушном параде в этом году было задействовано 127 единиц авиатехники, почти в два раза больше, чем в прошлом году. Однако ничего нового по сравнению с прошлым парадом зрители не увидят, за исключением разве что воздушного пункта управления ИЛ-80, сделанного более 20-ти лет назад на базе ИЛ-86, который давно уже требует замены. Да пары учебно-боевых Як-130, сделанных в единичных опытных экземплярах еще в конце 80-х годов прошлого века, но в серию так и не запущенных. Перевооружение наших ВВС на новые самолеты планируется до 2020 года. Но на чем летать до 2020 года?

Кстати, о 43-х «новых» закупленных в 2009 году самолетах. Восемь из них действительно новые. Это 2 Су-24мр, 2 Су-27, 1 Су-25 и 3 Су-34, достроенные еще в 2006 году из задела опытной партии завода. Остальные 11 Су-25 – это прошедшие капремонт и частично модернизированные машины . Плюс 24 реэкспортных Миг-29смт, принимать которые у России отказался Алжир, так как самолеты были укомплектованы старыми, восстановленными на предприятиях ОПК в Нижнем Новгороде узлами и агрегатами, ранее производимыми на заводах Украины.

В настоящее время из 16-ти Ту-160, числящихся по штату в Дальней авиации, реально на полеты выходят не более 5-ти. Однако на воздушные парады ежегодно ВВС исправно выставляет эти штучные машины, хотя и они нуждаются в глубокой модернизации, ибо за более чем 25-летнюю эксплуатацию в строевых частях ничего принципиально нового для повышения боевого потенциала этого самолета сделано не было.

Модернизация авиационных комплексов дальней, фронтовой и военно-транспортной авиации идет крайне медленно, по одному Ту-160 и по 15-17 Су-27 в год. При таких темпах модернизации российские ВВС будут ждать эту технику еще 20-25 лет. К этому времени она уже устареет и будет нужна разве что только для участия в ежегодных воздушных парадах.

Самолетный парк Ту-160 требует серьезной и незамедлительной модернизации, если уж мы хотим и далее регулярно выполнять многочасовые полеты на «воздушное патрулирование», ибо участие в ежегодных воздушных парадах и подготовках к ним выбивают львиную долю ресурса двигателей НК-32 и агрегатов.

Необходимо в кратчайшие сроки обеспечить госзаказ на восстановление выработанного ресурса двигателей НК-32 и скорейшего запуска в серию новых двигателей НК-32, производство которых прекращено уже много лет назад на самарском научно-производственном комплексе (СНТК) им. Н.Д.Кузнецова, переживающим в настоящее время не лучшие времена. Но об этом руководство страны, восхищенное зрелищем пролетающих над Красной площадью могучих машин, скорее всего даже не знает, а опытные царедворцы из командования ВВС огорчать главковерха неприятными новостями явно не торопятся.

Катастрофически не хватает танкеров Ил-78. Есть всего один полк в Рязани, который не сможет одновременно обеспечить выполнение боевой задачи даже двум авиаполкам стратегической авиации и только на одном направлении театра военных действий. Тем не менее, эти самолеты ежегодно являются неотъемлемым атрибутом в строях заправки над Красной площадью.

В качестве замены существующим сегодня Ил-78 и Ил-78м, которые к 2015-2020 годам все будут выведены из эксплуатации, уже давно предлагается создание самолета-заправщика Ил-96-400СЗ. МАК «Ильюшин» предлагает построить к этому времени от 20 до 40 Ил-96-400СЗ, которые будут вдвое эффективнее Ил-78 и в 1,3 раза – самого массового в ВВС США самолета-заправщика КС-135R. Модернизация Ил-96-400СЗ в вариант Ил-196СЗ, где вместо пермских ПС-90А1 будут установлены двигатели НК-93 разработки СНТК им.Кузнецова, не оставит конкурентам никаких шансов.

А для этого необходим большой государственный заказ на эти типы самолетов и двигателей. Между тем, воронежский авиазавод (ВАСО) перепрофилируется под производство малых региональных самолетов, а СНТК им. Н.Д.Кузнецова из-за мизерного финансирования не может серийно выпускать новые двигатели НК-32 и запустить наконец в серию уникальный авиадвигатель НК-93.

Конечно, воздушные парады нужны по случаю знаменательных дат нашей страны, таких как День Победы. Но явно не каждый год и не таким количеством авиатехники. Подчеркнем, авиатехники далеко не новой, требующей тщательного и качественного обслуживания.

Престиж и гордость нашей страны – это не показушные парады. Это благосостояние наших граждан и прежде всего ветеранов, в чью честь и устраиваются такие мероприятия. А они порой живут за чертой бедности в стране, занимающей первое место в мире по добыче и продаже за рубеж нефти, газа и других сырьевых продуктов.

Опасность показухи таких воздушных парадов в том, что народу, не знакомому с реальным положением дел в оборонной промышленности и в Военно-Воздушных Силах внушают иллюзию благополучия наших Вооруженных Сил, а значит и всей страны. Мол, руководство страны держит правильный курс. На самом деле, если все пойдет так и дальше, то скоро и на воздушный парад в Москве будет сложно найти необходимое количество боеготовых самолетов и пилотов, способных хотя бы взлететь и сесть. А уж об уровне боевой подготовки этих вынужденно «парадных» пилотов и говорить не приходится.

Автор - полковник ВВС.

----------


## SVVAULSH

[QUOTE=Холостяк;58035]*Состояние ВВС России: портрет без ретуши*





Не совсем по теме,но очень созвучно :
http://svvaulsh.ru/content.php?article.125

----------


## Redav

> Состояние ВВС России: портрет без ретуши
> ...


Как его "колбасит". Узнать бы чего человек праздновал, если такой "отходняк". Тли всё ради: "Купите Ил-96"  :Cool:

----------


## ZaSlon

> *Состояние ВВС России: портрет без ретуши*


"...Между тем, эксплуатация любой техники, тем более авиационной, предусматривает регулярное техническое обслуживание, текущий и капитальный ремонт. Недопонимание этих прописных истин может привести к катастрофическим последствиям для всего парка боевой авиации, тем более, что закупка «финальных образцов» идет в мизерных количествах..." _- абсолютно согласен_
"...Да пары учебно-боевых Як-130, сделанных в единичных опытных экземплярах еще в конце 80-х годов прошлого века, но в серию так и не запущенных..." _- откровенная дезинформация_

----------


## timsz

> "...Да пары учебно-боевых Як-130, сделанных в единичных опытных экземплярах еще в конце 80-х годов прошлого века, но в серию так и не запущенных..." _- откровенная дезинформация_


После этого остальное можно не читать.

----------


## A.F.

Это тоже впечатлило:



> Кстати, о 43-х «новых» закупленных в 2009 году самолетах. Восемь из них действительно новые. Это 2 Су-24мр, 2 Су-27, 1 Су-25 и 3 Су-34, достроенные еще в 2006 году из задела опытной партии завода.


Ну и до кучи:



> Модернизация Ил-96-400СЗ в вариант Ил-196СЗ, где вместо пермских ПС-90А1 будут установлены двигатели НК-93 разработки СНТК им.Кузнецова, не оставит конкурентам никаких шансов.


Интересно, где такие полковники служат в ВВС? Может военпред на СНТК, судя по такому патриотизму в отношении НК-32 и НК-93? Тогда можно простить, что дальше своего ПЗ ничего не видит и не знает. Но зачем тогда статьи писать про то что не знаешь...

----------


## Redav

> "...Между тем, эксплуатация любой техники, тем более авиационной, предусматривает регулярное техническое обслуживание, текущий и капитальный ремонт. Недопонимание этих прописных истин может привести к катастрофическим последствиям для всего парка боевой авиации, тем более, что закупка «финальных образцов» идет в мизерных количествах..." _- абсолютно согласен_


Кто ж против... Только "дядя лёсик" забыл про что шла речь и к тому же "передернул картишки"

_Минобороны РФ дополнительно закупило в этом году на сэкономленные деньги 5 боевых самолетов и 5 вертолетов, а также модернизировало ряд машин. Об этом президенту РФ доложил министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков. Глава государства поддержал практику закупки новой техники вместо ремонта старой. 

"Это абсолютно правильная практика, нам не нужен бессмысленный крайне дорогой ремонт, который, по сути, представляет собой латание дыр старой техники, на эти деньги можно приобретать новое оборудование", - подчеркнул Медведев._

т.е. модернизации - да, закупкам - да, а "сверхплановому" ремонту техники выработавшей весь ресурс - нет.

----------


## Redav

> ...Интересно, где такие полковники служат в ВВС? ...


в КПРФ (коммунистическая партия РФ)  :Cool: 

намедни Карнуков и Ситнов отличились

http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=62408
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=62409

...наверно весеннее обострение  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

> в КПРФ (коммунистическая партия РФ) 
> намедни Карнуков и Ситнов отличились


А что, Корнуков и Ситнов в КПРФ сосотоят? Заодно замечу, что в ЕР "отличившихся" поболе будет, раз в двести. Кстати, судя по Вашей риторике, которой Вы загадили почти все ветки форума, интересы именно этой организации Вы здесь и представляете (про то, что Вы в ней не состоите я уже читал, так что можете себя опровержениями особо не утруждать).



> наверно весеннее обострение


Наверно. Хорошо, что ЕР от сезонных обострений избавлена, у неё это круглый год.

----------


## Nazar

> в КПРФ (коммунистическая партия РФ)


А ссылочкой подтверждающей не порадуете, а то такое громкое заявление, а доказательная база нулевая. :Wink: 

Ну а в том, что представители ЕР "отжигают" почаще чем все остальные, полностью согласен с коллегой FLOGGER.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Как его "колбасит". Узнать бы чего человек праздновал, если такой "отходняк". Тли всё ради: "Купите Ил-96"


"Колбасит", видно, не его одного. И не он первый, кто пытается обратить внимание на "непарадное" состояние как авиапрома, так и авиации в целом. И ВВС как её части. Только, когда эти люди в разные годы (90-е -2000-ые) пытались докричаться, то на них и тогда навешивали ярлыки разные  (перечислять не буду). А потом (теперь) выяснилось, (признали), что почти все просрано, растеряно, разворовано. Что это были "лихие" 90-е и т.п. А еще выяснилось, что мы (РФ) уже и не можем производить необходимое вооружение (примеры, думаю, известны).
То, что полковник допустил "ляпы"-это, конечно, ослабляет статью и не делает ему чести. С другой стороны, мы ведь и не знаем, что это за полковник. Ну, да бог с ним, с полковником. А вот то, что разговор двух человек, якобы  цитата из которого приведена в посте Redav'а, наводит на грустные мысли-это несомненно. Такое впечатление, что один умышленно или неумышленно "втирает" другому, а другой радостно с этим соглашается. При этом вряд ли они знают (или он) сколько нужно отремонтировать машин, чтобы они сравнялись по стоимости с одним новым. Если отказаться от "крайне дорогого ремонта, который, по сути, представляет собой латание дыр старой техники", то очень скоро, по моему скромному разумению, нам (РФ) и авиабазы не нужны будут. Если только так, для красного словца.

----------


## Redav

> А что, Корнуков и Ситнов в КПРФ сосотоят?


А кто такое утверждал? Ссылкой порадуйте!  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Смотри свой пост №1368.

----------


## Redav

> А ссылочкой подтверждающей не порадуете, а то такое громкое заявление, а доказательная база нулевая.


Вас уже стали интересовать ссылки  :Wink:  Вы ни чего не попутали? Холостяк этот бред выложил, а мне ищи первоисточник?  :Eek: 

Наслаждайтесь http://www.kprfast.ru/content/view/26530/41/




> Ну а в том, что представители ЕР "отжигают" почаще чем все остальные, полностью согласен с коллегой FLOGGER.


_Пусть он сукин сын, но это наш сукин сын_ (с)
 :Biggrin: 

Какое долготерпение Вы проявили к ППР и митинговщине в постах участников форума, но стоило выяснить, что автор статьи написал чушь и она выложена на сайте КПРФ, то вы сразу проявили возмущение... С чего бы это?  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Смотри свой пост №1368.


Читай его ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО, а потом покажи мое утверждение, что Карнуков и Ситнов состоят в КПРФ?  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Вас уже стали интересовать ссылки  Вы ни чего не попутали? Холостяк этот бред выложил, а мне ищи первоисточник? 
> 
> Наслаждайтесь http://www.kprfast.ru/content/view/26530/41/


Нет, я ничего не попутал, меня всегда интересуют ссылки на источники информации, только отношусь я к ним более спокойно и не с таким маниакальным требованием :Wink: 
Смотрите, а тут статья выложена на официальном сайте партии "Яблоко", со ссылкой на первоисточник, а именно Свободную Прессу.
Я понимаю что на сайте КПРФ статья выложена на пару дней раньше, но это не является докозательством принадлежности полковника Федорова к этой, или какой-либо другой партии.
http://volgograd.yabloko.ru/army/index.phtml?id=761

Но видимо, судя Вашей логике, товарищ полковник многопартиец :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Нет, я ничего не попутал, меня всегда интересуют ссылки на источники информации, только отношусь я к ним более спокойно и не с таким маниакальным требованием


 :Biggrin:  Помню как Вы умеете не слышать просьбы дать ссылку. Зато если Вам хочется ссылку, то вынь и положь, даже если инфу выложил другой.




> Смотрите, а тут статья выложена на официальном сайте партии "Яблоко", со ссылкой на первоисточник, а именно Свободную Прессу.
> Я понимаю что на сайте КПРФ статья выложена на пару дней раньше, но это не является докозательством принадлежности полковника Федорова к этой, или какой-либо другой партии.
> http://volgograd.yabloko.ru/army/index.phtml?id=761


Желаете предъявлять претензии к "Яблоку" и Свободной Прессе в плагиате и уворовывании прЫнцЫпЫальной статьи у КПРФ, то это Ваше право. Желаю удачи.  :Wink: 

Если у Вас очередной момент принципиальности, то обратите внимание на даты
*12* мая 2010 года 16:03 |- Свободная пресса
2010-05-*07* 19:33 - сайт КПРФ
На ПЯТЫЙ день (почти неделя  :Biggrin: ), а не пара (т.е. ДВА)




> Но видимо, судя Вашей логике, товарищ полковник многопартиец


Это уже Ваша логика. 
Желаете доказать, что мной утверждалось о партийной принадлежности автора писанины для лохов - дерзайте. Если не сможете, то не забудьте извиниться (без всяких условий и обтекаемых, двояких формулировок).  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> "Колбасит", видно, не его одного. И не он первый, кто пытается обратить внимание на "непарадное" состояние как авиапрома, так и авиации в целом. И ВВС как её части.


Агу... только визг поднялся когда эти проблемы уже решают и даже рассказывают про это не первый год.

Интересно было читать пророков с их предложением модернизировать и закупать технику пару лет назад. Теперь технику стали модернизировать, строить и тут пророку проснулись и вспомнили, что не плохо бы кадры подготовить и станочный парк обновить. Только пророки почему-то не знают, что именно с решения проблемы подготовки кадров все и начиналось, а парралельно с этим началось обновление станочного парка. От такая залепуха у доморощенных пророков и ставят они телегу впереди лошади.




> Только, когда эти люди в разные годы (90-е -2000-ые) пытались докричаться, то на них и тогда навешивали ярлыки разные  (перечислять не буду). А потом (теперь) выяснилось, (признали), что почти все просрано, растеряно, разворовано. Что это были "лихие" 90-е и т.п. А еще выяснилось, что мы (РФ) уже и не можем производить необходимое вооружение (примеры, думаю, известны).


Конечно известно. Карнуков с Ситновым ярчайший пример. Один объединял ВВС и ПВО, а теперь его "прорвало" оказывается такое объединение нам не надо. 
Ситнов агитировал за светлое "завтра", сам его создавал, а теперь льет крокодиловы слезы. Пусть он расскажет как Соломонову "тропил дорогу" с Булавой. Созданную при его участии структуру теперь "рихтуют". Принципиальность у "дяди" случаем не от того, что запахло нарами?




> То, что полковник допустил "ляпы"-это, конечно, ослабляет статью и не делает ему чести. С другой стороны, мы ведь и не знаем, что это за полковник. Ну, да бог с ним, с полковником.


Фигушки. За базар надо отвечать, а коли еще и "картишки передергиваешь", то тем более.




> А вот то, что разговор двух человек, якобы  цитата из которого приведена в посте Redav'а, наводит на грустные мысли-это несомненно. Такое впечатление, что один умышленно или неумышленно "втирает" другому, а другой радостно с этим соглашается. При этом вряд ли они знают (или он) сколько нужно отремонтировать машин, чтобы они сравнялись по стоимости с одним новым. Если отказаться от "крайне дорогого ремонта, который, по сути, представляет собой латание дыр старой техники", то очень скоро, по моему скромному разумению, нам (РФ) и авиабазы не нужны будут. Если только так, для красного словца.


Вам не поплохеет когда когда журналистам начнут рассказывать всю грифованную инфу?  :Cool: 

За вашим "вряд ли они знают" имеется доказательство или за ради митинговшины по "клаве" стучали?

У Вас как и у того полковника весьма интересные "впечатления", вам про закупку новой техники вместо дорогостоящего ремонта не имеющего смысла, а вас понесло в какие-то дебри. 

Если Вы такой знающий, то огласите цифры во что обойдется обычный ремонт Су-25 вырабатвшего весь ресурс, по сравнению со стоимостью его модернизации до Су-25СМ и ли постройки нового Су-25СМ... и не забудьте сравнить как изменяться их возможности.

----------


## Nazar

> Помню как Вы умеете не слышать просьбы дать ссылку.


Я умею не желать продолжать бессмысленные беседы с тем, или иным человеком. :Wink: 




> Зато если Вам хочется ссылку, то вынь и положь, даже если инфу выложил другой.


Да не поняли вы ничего, не нужна мне эта ссылка принципиально, ровно как и разговор про статью тов-ща пол-ка, не интересен. Иронию понимать надо.




> Желаете предъявлять претензии к "Яблоку" и Свободной Прессе в плагиате и уворовывании прЫнцЫпЫальной статьи у КПРФ, то это Ваше право. Желаю удачи.


Не желаю, мне не интересно кто и для кого писал эту статью, не интересна партия Яблоко и КПРФ и еще меньше интересна Свободная Пресса и Единая Россия. 




> Если у Вас очередной момент принципиальности


Вы меня простите, но по моему, этот момент наступил у вас :Wink: 




> Желаете доказать, что мной утверждалось о партийной принадлежности автора писанины для лохов - дерзайте.


Нет, ну дурака то включать умеют все и вы не исключение 



> в КПРФ (коммунистическая партия РФ)


Только вот доказывать я ничего не собираюсь, тем более вам. А вот дерзить люблю.



> Если не сможете, то не забудьте извиниться


Вы смеетесь, уважаемый? За что? :Smile:

----------


## Redav

> Да не поняли вы ничего, не нужна мне эта ссылка принципиально, ровно как и разговор про статью тов-ща пол-ка, не интересен. Иронию понимать надо.


Ну да, ну да, когда ссылку получили, то она оказалась не нужной, первоисточник и автор ерунды не интересен.




> не интересна партия Яблоко и КПРФ и еще меньше интересна Свободная Пресса и Единая Россия.


Хоть в чём то наши позиции совпадают :Biggrin: 




> Вы меня простите, но по моему, этот момент наступил у вас


от Вас нахватался  :Tongue: 




> Нет, ну дурака то включать умеют все и вы не исключение 
> Только вот доказывать я ничего не собираюсь, тем более вам. ...


Помню, помню, что когда с доказательной базой у вас швах, то доказывать вы ни чего не собираетесь и съезжаете на личности...  :Smile: 




> Вы смеетесь, уважаемый? За что?


За наезд на мою логику, которую вы подменили своими размышлизмами  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Ну да, ну да, когда ссылку получили, то она оказалась не нужной, первоисточник и автор ерунды не интересен.


Уважаемый Redav, я много лет в интернете и много лет администрирую, создаю и модерирую различные ресурсы. Вы действительно думаете, что мне нужна была Ваша помощь в определении местонахождения этой статьи?
Для этого достаточно вбить ее название в поисковую строку Гугля.




> Хоть в чём то наши позиции совпадают


Уже хорошо :Smile: 




> Помню, помню, что когда с доказательной базой у вас швах, то доказывать вы ни чего не собираетесь и съезжаете на личности...


С какой доказательной базой ? Наш разговор начался с упоминания мной документа, называемого РВВРМ от 75 года. Уж извините, в сети он не выложен, пока, так о чем это говорит, о том что я должен заполнять пробелы Ваших знаний? Нет, мне это абсолютно не интересно и не нужно, есть масса более полезных и интересных занятий. 
Ну а по поводу съезда на личность, я Вам уже говорил, она мне абсолютно не интересна. Кстати эту фразу, можно так-же расценивать как хамство и переход на личность?




> За наезд на мою логику, которую вы подменили своими размышлизмами


Я не наезжал на вашу неприкосновенную логику, я руководствовался своей логикой. Когда вы, по статье опубликованной на сайте КПРФ, человека определили в ее стан, какой вывод я должен был сделать?
Еще раз повторяю, дурака умеют включать все, в том числе и я. :Wink:

----------


## alexvolf

> Агу... только визг поднялся когда эти проблемы уже решают и даже рассказывают про это не первый год.
> 
> Интересно было читать пророков с их предложением модернизировать и закупать технику пару лет назад. Теперь технику стали модернизировать, строить и тут пророку проснулись и вспомнили, что не плохо бы кадры подготовить и станочный парк обновить. Только пророки почему-то не знают, что именно с решения проблемы подготовки кадров все и начиналось, а парралельно с этим началось обновление станочного парка. От такая залепуха у доморощенных пророков и ставят они телегу впереди лошади.
> 
> 
> Конечно известно. Карнуков с Ситновым ярчайший пример. Один объединял ВВС и ПВО, а теперь его "прорвало" оказывается такое объединение нам не надо. 
> Ситнов агитировал за светлое "завтра", сам его создавал, а теперь льет крокодиловы слезы. Пусть он расскажет как Соломонову "тропил дорогу" с Булавой. Созданную при его участии структуру теперь "рихтуют". Принципиальность у "дяди" случаем не от того, что запахло нарами?
> 
> 
> Фигушки. За базар надо отвечать, а коли еще и "картишки передергиваешь", то тем более.


Redav
Интересный вы писатель... :Rolleyes: Сколь не пытался отыскать в ваших постах хоть какого-либо логического объяснения с вашей стороны того или иного события так и не нашел.Вместо АиФ, в большинстве ваших умозаключений Какой-то бессмысленный набор фраз.Читать ваши ответы лично мне становится абсолютно не интересно,а тем более вступать в полемику.Без обид -ничего личного.

----------


## AndyK

> Если Вы такой знающий, то огласите цифры во что обойдется обычный ремонт Су-25 вырабатвшего весь ресурс, по сравнению со стоимостью его модернизации до Су-25СМ и ли постройки нового Су-25СМ... и не забудьте сравнить как изменяться их возможности.



Из открыто опубликованных тендеров 
50802500 руб  ремонт с модернизацией в Су-25СМ 
21189477 руб  ремонт Су-25(Су-25УБ)

Су-25 выработавший ВЕСЬ ресурс никто не будет ремонтировать, спишут  :Smile:  Нового Су-25СМ быть не может по определению (СМ -строевой модернизированный). Новые Су-25 строить некому, завод остался на ныне недружественной нам территории, УУАЗ может строить только УБ/УТГ и Т/ТМ

----------


## Redav

> ... Вы действительно думаете, что мне нужна была Ваша помощь в определении местонахождения этой статьи?
> Для этого достаточно вбить ее название в поисковую строку Гугля.


И в результате выйдя на ресурс Свободная Пресса решили, что это первоисточник и есть повод разыграть карту, что "подловили" Redav-a?




> Уже хорошо


 :Biggrin: 




> С какой доказательной базой ? Наш разговор начался с упоминания мной документа, называемого РВВРМ от 75 года. ...


Разговор начался с другого и шел про другое... Мне и сейчас интересно узнать кем и когда было решено:

_К нашему Ту-16 по международному праву, запрещено было подходить, но все подходили и на все эти договора, с прибором клали._
Морская авиация

Помните? Ведь говорил Вам: "мне стало интересно что это за *договоры* и права". А Вы уважаемый в очередной раз про какой-то РВВРМ, на международный договор он не тянет, а потому амерам на ... буквы упоминаемые Вами - наплевать.




> Я не наезжал на вашу неприкосновенную логику,...


Это кто-то другой писал?
_Но видимо, судя Вашей логике..._
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.




> Еще раз повторяю, дурака умеют включать все, в том числе и я.


Уважаемый Nazar тогда заранее предупреждайте в каком положении у вас АЗС "мозги"  :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Из открыто опубликованных тендеров 
> ...


Эх-х, AndyK, AndyK опять вы на самом интересном сделали кайфолом  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

Надо ж как-то разбавлять ваш междусобойчик  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> ...


alexvolf, а в личку написать не судьба?
Могли бы и Ваш набор слов обсудить  :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Надо ж как-то разбавлять ваш междусобойчик


Всегда "за", когда диалог на конкретику опирается и без митингового "шволочи Расею продали". 
Просто немного обидно, что FLOGGER не смог блеснуть знаниями.

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый Redav
Я Вам уже говорил, что в 72м году, было подписано Соглашение между Правительством Союза Советских Социалистических Республик и Правительством Соединенных Штатов Америки о предотвращении инцидентов в открытом море и в воздушном пространстве над ним.

Где черным по белому написано 


> командиры экипажей самолетов каждой из сторон должны проявлять величайшую осторожность и благоразумие при приближении к самолетам другой стороны, действующим над открытым морем, и кораблям другой стороны, действующим в открытом море, в частности и кораблям, занятым выпуском или приемом самолетов, и в интересах взаимной безопасности не должны допускать имитации атак путем имитации применения оружия по самолетам, любым кораблям, выполнения различных пилотажных фигур над кораблями и сбрасывания вблизи них различных предметов таким образом, чтобы они представляли опасность для кораблей или помехи для мореплавания. Самолеты сторон при полетах над открытым морем в темное время и при полетах по приборам должны иметь включенными, когда это возможно, аэронавигационные огни


Сколько Вам привести примеров нарушения этой договоренности, с обоих ( вернее даже больше чем с обоих сторон ).

 У меня отец ОСАБы вблизи Тикондероги бросал, в нарушение всех международных прав, но согласно заданию на полет.
Я не понимаю вообще, о чем спор ? Понятие *в интересах взаимной безопасности* оно как минимум сильно растяжимое.
Вы вот мне покажите документ, где Фантомам с Кенеди, разрешалось сближаться с Ту-16, до расстояния в метр, вставать под его плоскость, потом отрывать себе киль на выходе, а Ту-16 переднюю кромку крыла и в панике садиться в Норвегии? Где тот документ, который позволял Норвегам и Англичанам, регулярно срывать дозаправку в воздухе, где тот документ, который разрешал Ту-16, у которого сорвали заправку, выпустить шасси и закрылки и имитировать заход на авианосец.
Вы мне приведите документ, который регламентировал расстояние, на которое было разрешено приближаться американцам к нашим судам и самолетам. 
Я вам приводил, на основе РВВРМ , ссылку на документ к сожалению привести не могу, но вы меня поймите правильно, я вам не собираюсь ничего доказывать, мне достаточно, что я это знаю из источника, доверие к которому у меня в сто крат больше чем к любому другому человеку и сомнения насчет того, или другого, или простое незнание г-на Redav, меня волнуют меньше всего :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav
> ...


Уважаемый Nazar



> ...командиры экипажей самолетов каждой из сторон должны проявлять величайшую осторожность и благоразумие при приближении к самолетам другой стороны,...


это НЕ запрет и не подходит для обоснования Вашего утыкрждения




> К нашему Ту-16 по международному праву, запрещено было подходить...


НЕ БЫЛО ЗАПРЕТА, НЕ СУЩЕСТВОВАЛО.
Со своим утверждением вы НЕ правы. Почему вы его не хотите дезавуировать свое утверждение это уже не мои проблемы.

Так что обойдемся без лозунгов и ссылаться на тайные знания. В своей жизни не встречал ни одного (выполнявшего боевую задачу) кто бы вытаскивал свои "скелеты из шкафа" на обозрение тех кому это "по рангу и жиру" не положено.

Будем помнить, что этот договор написан с такой дипломатической казуистикой, что "достебаться" до экипажей можно только когда "перья летят". Кто больше виноват мне разбираться не интересно. Не собираюсь заниматься просвящением Nazar-а и рассказывать как "резвились" наши экипажи на "Тим Спирит-89", как "заблудился" под "Орионом" В.Цимбал, как наши экипажи начихав на ваш РВВРМ "брали" авианосцы потому что есть приказ и разговоры про "мирную разведку" это словоблудие для впечатлительных барышень... ;)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Читай его ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО, а потом покажи мое утверждение, что Карнуков и Ситнов состоят в КПРФ?


 А зачем тогда КПРФ приплел, почему не ЕР?



> Всегда "за", когда диалог на конкретику опирается и без митингового "шволочи Расею продали".
> Просто немного обидно, что FLOGGER не смог блеснуть знаниями.


"Блеснуть знаниями" перед кем? Перед Redav'ом? Ваш ПВРовский набор слов, написанный Вами в первой строке здесь уже изрядно надоел, и, похоже, не только мне. Я вообще удивляюсь, что кто-то воспринимает Вас как оппонента. Лично мне Вы уже давно неинтересны. По-моему, Вы просто демагог, и Ваша риторика Вас в этом и уличает.
Напоследок хотелось бы узнать от Вас кто, где и когда произнес фразу, упоминаемую Вами чуть ли на не каждой странице и столь любимую Вами: "шволочи Расею продали". Ссылочку, пожалуйста. Или Вы сами её за кого-то придумали?

----------


## Nazar

> Не собираюсь заниматься просвящением Nazar-а и рассказывать как "резвились" наши экипажи на "Тим Спирит-89", как "заблудился" под "Орионом" В.Цимбал, как наши экипажи начихав на ваш РВВРМ "брали" авианосцы потому что есть приказ и разговоры про "мирную разведку" это словоблудие для впечатлительных барышень... ;)



Мне это рассказывать не обязательно, ибо подозреваю, что знаю это несколько лучше вашего. И про Василия Цимбала и тем более про то, как кто и когда "брал" авианосцы.
Вы либо придуриваетесь, я выше про включение дурака, уже писал, либо с завидным упорством, не хотите понимать, то, что Вам говорят. Где Вы слышали о "мирной разведке", уважаемый, ссылочку приведите.
Повторяю еще раз, рация на бронепоезде.
Существовал международный документ, о котором я упоминал выше, так-же существовал документ, называемый РВРМ-75 ( Вы отрицаете существование этого документа? ), и то и другое, сознательно нарушалось, повсеместно и регулярно. Нарушалось потому что, в рамках прописанных условий, невозможно выполнить поставленную задачу.

На каком языке мне это вам еще объяснить, хотите переведу на английский, хотите, попрошу знакомых и переведу на иврит, или узбекский? Какой вам ближе?

А словоблудие, для впечатлительных барышень, оставьте себе.

----------


## Nazar

> Не собираюсь рассказывать как "резвились" наши экипажи на "Тим Спирит-89", как "заблудился" под "Орионом" В.Цимбал, как наши экипажи начихав на ваш РВВРМ "брали" авианосцы потому что есть приказ


А вы расскажите, будет интересно послушать. Вы как раз примерно, в то время вертолетное училище закончили и видимо находились в гуще событий и обладаете знаниями *от первых лиц*.

----------


## Redav

> А зачем тогда КПРФ приплел, почему не ЕР?


Читай его ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО, а потом покажи мое утверждение, что Карнуков и Ситнов состоят в КПРФ?  :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Мне это рассказывать не обязательно, ибо ...
> Повторяю еще раз, рация на бронепоезде.
> Существовал международный документ, ...





> *К нашему Ту-16* по международному праву, *запрещено* было *подходить*...
> http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=536


_У него гранаты не той системы_ (с)  :Biggrin: 




> СОГЛАШЕНИЕ
> между Правительством Союза Советских Социалистических Республик и Правительством Соединенных Штатов Америки о предотвращении инцидентов в открытом море и в воздушном пространстве над ним
> 25 мая 1972 г., Москва
> ...
> Статья IV
> 
> Командиры экипажей самолетов каждой из Сторон должны *проявлять величайшую осторожность и благоразумие при приближении к самолетам другой Стороны*,..
> http://www.armscontrol.ru/start/Rus/docs/incsea.htm


 :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> А вы расскажите, будет интересно послушать. ...





> Мне это рассказывать не обязательно
> Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


Уважаемый Nazar, сами с собой для начала договоритесь  :Tongue:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> *Состояние ВВС России: портрет без ретуши*
> 
> 
> Андрей Федоров 
> Военно-воздушная показуха
> 
> На парад пригоняются остатки армейской авиации
> 
> В


Постить сюда статьи в роде этой, это как минимум не уважение к форумчанам,здесь все таки не"кухаркины дети"сидят!!! :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

Давайте избегать цитирование огромных постов, ради написания пары слов.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Прошу прощение!сказывается еще моя неопытность,как пользователя!

----------


## Nazar

> Прошу прощение!сказывается еще моя неопытность,как пользователя!


Да ничего страшного, просто на будущее.

----------


## Redav

*Генерал-майор Александр ХАРЧЕВСКИЙ: ГОРЖУСЬ ТЕМ, ЧТО ЛЕТАЮ* 

Беседу вел Александр АЛЕКСАНДРОВ, «Красная звезда». 
Фото из архива Липецкого авиацентра.

_Военный летчик-снайпер, заслуженный военный летчик России, кандидат военных наук, почетный академик Международной академии «Человек в аэрокосмических системах», ведущий пилотажной группы «Соколы России», кавалер орденов Красной Звезды, «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени, депутат Липецкого областного cовета депутатов... Все эти высокие звания принадлежат одному человеку - начальнику Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава ВВС имени В.П. Чкалова генерал-майору Александру Харчевскому. Теперь к этим заслугам можно добавить еще одну - долгожитель среди летчиков-истребителей. Свое 60-летие он отметил полетом в парадном строю над Спасской башней в составе группы истребителей Липецкого авиацентра. В интервью «Красной звезде» юбиляр рассказал о своих впечатлениях от воздушного парада 9 Мая, раскрыл особенности парадной подготовки и поделился секретами летного мастерства._ 


* - Александр Николаевич, как вы оцениваете воздушную часть парада над Красной площадью? Чем в этом году летчики удивили зрителей и гостей праздника?*
     - Государственная задача по пролету над Красной площадью была выполнена успешно. Все экипажи вышли на площадь с высокой точностью. В этом году в парадном строю авиации ВВС были изменены составы и конфигурации авиагрупп. Интересным получился пролет смешанной группы из 23 самолетов Су-25 и Миг-29 в виде цифры «65». Пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи» показали свою знаменитую «девятку» из пяти Су-27 и четырех МиГ-29. В составе группы самолетов Су-24, Су-27, МиГ-29 и Су-34 мы показали воздушное построение - «тактическое крыло», которое выполнялось при минимальных скоростях на интервалах и дистанциях не более 10 метров. Кроме того, летчики нашего авиацентра выполнили полеты на сопровождение самолетов стратегической и специальной авиации в плотных боевых порядках.

* - Для вас это уже четвертый воздушный парад над Москвой. В чем заключалась особенность парадной подготовки для авиаторов в этом году?*
     - По сравнению с прошлым годом авиационная составляющая парада увеличилась в два раза, взлет осуществлялся сразу с шести аэродромов. Первое, что мы отрабатывали, - это организация массового вылета за короткое время большого количества разнотипной авиационной техники. Только с одного липецкого аэродрома за 20 минут вылетели 38 самолетов. Получается меньше минуты на каждый. А он должен вырулить на полосу, стать в составе пары, звена и взлететь. Это как подъем по тревоге полка - так же четко должны быть отработаны порядок и последовательность подготовки самолетов к их вылету, запуск, выруливание и взлет. Все это очень важно как в боевых условиях, так и в период подготовки к параду. Здесь разницы никакой. Отличие одно: в составе воздушной колонны были представлены разные по типу самолеты: и те, которые взлетали с аэродрома, и те, с которыми они встречались в воздухе и выполняли дальнейший полет по маршруту.
     При организации взлетов нас поставили в жесткие рамки по времени, поскольку мы были завязаны с Дальней и военно-транспортной авиацией. От них зависело построение всей воздушной колонны с определенными временными интервалами. Строго по времени они вышли в точку сбора над Липецком, где уже взлетали наши пары и звенья фронтовой авиации и выстраивались на сопровождение. С липецкого аэродрома парадная колонна взяла курс на Москву. К слову сказать, полет в плотных боевых порядках в течение длительного времени - это очень большая нагрузка на летный состав. Удержаться в таком строю с жесткими параметрами, где интервал и дистанция 5–7 метров, выдержать плотный строй в сложных метеоусловиях и не потерять ведущего - в этом и заключается мастерство пилотирования на сопровождение.

* - Наравне с опытными пилотами в едином парадном строю летел и молодой летный состав. Кому выпала честь участвовать в юбилейном параде Победы в Москве?*
     - Совершенно верно, 9 Мая в парадном строю летели молодые летчики, двое из которых всего три года назад распределились в Липецкий центр после училища и только сдали на 1-й класс. Это вообще уникальный случай, когда старшие лейтенанты летят в парадном строю авиации. Раньше на парад отправляли самых подготовленных летчиков-снайперов не ниже майора или подполковника. Но если уровень подготовки молодого летчика позволяет, если он может выполнять полеты в сложных условиях с необходимыми требованиями, то у нас нет оснований сомневаться в его профессионализме.

* - А с чем тогда связано, что в Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава фронтовой авиации начали отбирать летный состав прямо из училища? Ведь раньше в центр набирали летчиков не ниже 2-го класса...*
     - Трудности 1990-х годов поставили вопрос: сохранится в ВВС преемственность или мы потеряем целые поколения пилотов? Опытные авиаторы уйдут, не успев передать свои знания и навыки преемникам. Вот тогда в 2001 году мы нарушили свои правила подбора летного состава и начали с молодых летчиков - выпускников училища. Мы сделали ставку на лейтенантов, чтобы в течение трех лет дать им максимальный налет и подготовить по высшему разряду. Чтобы каждый полет приводил к совершенствованию их летного мастерства, повышению классной квалификации. Мы сначала отобрали десять летчиков, а потом каждый год набирали по пять, по шесть.
     Каждый из числа кандидатов проходит жесткий отбор, в процессе службы к ним предъявляются максимально высокие требования. Мы даем летчику все, что необходимо для профессионального роста и повышения квалификации. Но и отдача должна быть соответствующей. Такой подход оправдал себя полностью: за эти неполные 10 лет мы омолодили летный состав не только центра, но и частично фронтовой авиации ВВС. У нас сегодня командир эскадрильи не старше 30 лет, в 25 лет все они уже были летчиками 1-го класса. Двое из первого набора уже отучились в академии и прибыли обратно. Как только мы получили в центр новейшие учебно-боевые Як-130, не прошло и месяца, как летчиков переучили на новые комплексы. И сегодня они уже в парадном строю. Считаю, это очень высокий уровень доверия.

* - Помимо летного состава в вашем центре учат «воевать» и самолеты. Кажется, так звучит девиз Липецкого авиацентра?*
     - «Учить воевать самолеты, пилотов учить побеждать» - это как раз то, чем мы занимаемся. Потому что конечное назначение авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации связано с его боевым применением. Летчик должен в совершенстве овладеть боевым самолетом, уметь пилотировать его с высокой эффективностью и применять вооружение с высокой точностью. Для этого мы и проводим исследования в плане модернизации и повышения эффективности боевого применения авиационных комплексов.
     В процессе опытной эксплуатации самолета есть возможность совершенствоваться не только летному составу. Изучить самолет, все его новые системы: вооружение, радиоэлектронику... Современный авиационный комплекс насыщен новейшими технологиями, которые требуют очень высокой подготовки инженерно-технического состава. Хочу заметить, что на сегодняшний день мы успешно освоили многоцелевой истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-34 и сейчас готовим методические пособия по боевому применению. Уже в этом году планируем начать переучивание на Су-34 летного состава воронежской авиабазы.

* - Вы в числе первых осваивали поступивший на вооружение Липецкого авиацентра современный Су-34. Являетесь ведущим авиационной пилотажной группы «Соколы России», выполняете сложный одиночный пилотаж... Как вам это удается?* 
     - В свои годы горжусь тем, что я летаю, и буду летать столько, на сколько хватит сил и здоровья. Для меня это подарок судьбы, что мне представилась возможность летать и сейчас. Но это повседневная работа над собой. Для того чтобы легче переносить перегрузки в воздухе и быстро восстанавливаться, необходима физическая нагрузка. Если не заниматься спортом, то самолет тебя просто задавит. Он становится сильней тебя, и ты чувствуешь свою ущербность.
     Кроме того, служебное положение накладывает свою ответственность. Конечно, выполнять полеты и совмещать служебные дела непросто. Административная работа требует определенного подхода, который оставляет порой и неприятный осадок. А садиться в самолет с таким настроением и получать удовлетворение от полета невозможно. Построить рабочий график и не пропускать летные смены требует больших усилий. Потому как только прекращаешь летать или делаешь перерывы в полетах - ты приземляешься, появляется неуверенность. А я командир, мне нельзя не справиться. В авиации ничего не скроешь - в воздухе все видно. Тут принцип один: «Делай, как я». Ты должен быть впереди, иначе какой же ты командир и методист.

* - Вы возглавили Липецкий авиацентр в конце тяжелых для авиации 1990-х годов и успешно руководите им более 10 лет. Каких результатов удалось достичь за эти годы и что еще предстоит сделать?* 
     - Много всего. Для меня центр - это семья, в которой я вырос и которую возглавил. Сюда я попал капитаном и на протяжении 30 лет здесь воспитывался и рос. Все было: и взлеты, и падения... Моя мечта и главная цель, и в этом я абсолютно убежден, - чтобы с ростом научно-технического прогресса повышался и уровень общей культуры, причем как инженерно-технического, так и летного состава. Это непрерывный процесс в авиации: воспитания человека, культуры его, отношения к летной работе, к технике. Рост интеллектуальный, духовный и физический должен соответствовать техническому прогрессу. Профессиональная культура должна проявляться во всем: от бытовых условий до технической эксплуатации авиационных комплексов. Уровень оборудования и технологий, с которыми имеют дело летчики и техники самолета, зачастую на порядок выше их скромных бытовых условий. Откуда тогда появится культура?
     На сегодняшний день совместными усилиями Главного командования ВВС, местных властей и руководства центра удалось значительно улучшить социально-бытовые условия летного и технического состава. Оборудованы домики для отдыха инженерно-технического состава, на Центральном командно-диспетчерском пункте сделан ремонт, сформирован фонд служебного жилья. И я мечтаю, чтобы везде у нас было достойно, чтобы специалист не мог по-другому работать. Поэтому уровень летной культуры, уровень технической культуры - это очень важно. С этого нужно начинать. И если поставить перед собой цель, то и этого можно добиться при текущем финансировании, при тех же возможностях. Нужно просто настойчиво добиваться поставленных задач.
http://redstar.ru/2010/05/14_05/2_01.html

----------


## Carrey

Про повышение уровня общей культуры Александр Николаевич упомянул, а вот про новые ОЗ временщиков - ни полслова. Политика соглашательства или самоцензура редакции? И когда же, наконец, переименуют эту газету?

----------


## Redav

> Про повышение уровня общей культуры Александр Николаевич упомянул, а вот про новые ОЗ временщиков - ни полслова. Политика соглашательства или самоцензура редакции? И когда же, наконец, переименуют эту газету?


Никак не пойму в чём проблема. 
Персонально для Вас есть два варианта.
Первый. Военкомат - войска. Одеваете предварительно купленную на рынке форму буденновца и при выносе знамени части кидаетесь на знаменную группу с криком: "За мировую Рэволюцию! За Ленина!!" Забираете знамя и рвёте его в лоскуты...

Второй. ...АУЛ - войска - ЦБП и ПЛС - карьерный рост. Заняв должность начальника Центра на все указивки вышестоящего командования мужественно и прямолинейно
- ОЗ поменять? Пшел нафиг.
- Воздушный Парад в День Победы? Нафиг, мы тут с чюваками 9-го планируем выез на природу.
- Боевой вылет? Отчипись у меня и без тебя забот зватает.

С газетой посложнее. 
Институт торговли - юридический факультет - две диссертации - ... но не факт, что назначат. 

Может сразу в Президенты? Выборы не за горами.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

Проблема в журноламерах, задающих второстепенные вопросы ("Как вам это удается?" - кверху кАком, мля...), но ни слова о главном (например, можно ж было спросить "Не считаете ли Вы реформы тем самым, о чём говорят все?" или "Вы уже научили сынишку, как правильно рисовать новые звёзды?"). Ну и в Вас, конечно, маленькое затруднение - никак не могу уяснить себе, в чьих интересах Вы здесь проводите специальную информационную операцию.

С выборами не получится, давеча опять официальные представители РФ заявили, что русские Латвии для России - никто и звать никак. Думаю, до выборов натурализоваться никак не успею. А вот Вы, вроде - гражданин РФ, имеете все права баллотироваться... 8)

----------


## ZIGZAG

[QUOTE=Redav;58645]
упал со стула)по мировую революцию вообще жесть! :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Проблема в журноламерах, задающих второстепенные вопросы ("Как вам это удается?" - кверху кАком, мля...), но ни слова о главном (например, можно ж было спросить "Не считаете ли Вы реформы тем самым, о чём говорят все?" или "Вы уже научили сынишку, как правильно рисовать новые звёзды?"). Ну и в Вас, конечно, маленькое затруднение - никак не могу уяснить себе, в чьих интересах Вы здесь проводите специальную информационную операцию.
> 
> С выборами не получится, давеча опять официальные представители РФ заявили, что русские Латвии для России - никто и звать никак. Думаю, до выборов натурализоваться никак не успею. А вот Вы, вроде - гражданин РФ, имеете все права баллотироваться... 8)


Я не знаю как отнесся бы дедушка-ас к вопросу о звезде,но я бы после такого "важного"вопроса летчику-генералу,чья голова занята боевой подготовкой,состояние парка АТ и социальными вопросами семей солдат которыми он коммандует,просто встал и вышел...

----------


## Redav

> Проблема в журноламерах, задающих второстепенные вопросы ("Как вам это удается?" - кверху кАком, мля...), но ни слова о главном (например, можно ж было спросить "Не считаете ли Вы реформы тем самым, о чём говорят все?" или "Вы уже научили сынишку, как правильно рисовать новые звёзды?").


Здесь дело проще
журфакт-издание-встреча 
...и эдак принципиально в лоб своими вопросами... 
Ваша лобовая кость выдержит дружеское генеральское похлопывание?
Смогёте ответить на его не замысловатый вопрос: "Сынок, в городе где жили твои родители ни в одной аптеке презервативов не нашлось"?




> Ну и в Вас, конечно, маленькое затруднение - никак не могу уяснить себе, в чьих интересах Вы здесь проводите специальную информационную операцию.


Ви для конторы или фирмы, а может для фермы интересуетесь?  :Biggrin: 




> ...Думаю, до выборов натурализоваться никак не успею. ...


_Добро пожаловать в армию_ (с)




> 2. Прохождение военной службы осуществляется:
> ...
> иностранными гражданами
> http://www.consultant.ru/popular/military/32_1.html#p75





> О порядке поступления иностранных граждан на военную службу по контракту в Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации
> http://mil.ru/849/1046/12130/index.shtml

----------


## Snake

Под Липецком разбился учебно-боевой самолет
Москва. 29 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 потерпел крушение под Липецком во время взлета на взлетно-посадочной полосе 4-го Центра боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава ВВС России, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
Оба летчика, находившихся в самолете, катапультировались. Состояние их здоровья удовлетворительное. Жертв и разрушений на земле нет.
http://interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=138984

----------


## Redav

Москва. 29 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН ... 
В свою очередь начальник Службы безопасности полетов Вооруженных сил РФ Сергей Байнетов сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН", что комиссия, созданная по факту падения самолета, вылетит на место происшествия в 21:00 с аэродрома Чкаловский.

"Пока что рано говорить о каких-либо версиях этого авиационного происшествия. Комиссию возглавляет опытный специалист, начальник инспекции по расследованию авиационных происшествий Сергей Якименко. О результатах работы инспекции можно будет сказать только после детального изучения всех обстоятельств происшествия", - сказал С.Байнетов.

Он отметил, что это новый самолет, который сейчас проходит опытно- войсковую эксплуатацию в Липецком центре ВВС России.
...
http://interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=138989

----------


## Полешук

> Парк военно-транспортной авиации России обновится к 2020 году
> 
> Обновление парка военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) России завершится к 2020 году. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Виктор Качалкин. По его словам, самолетный парк военно-транспортной авиации находится в хорошем состоянии, поэтому полного его обновления не произойдет. "Их возраст не такой уж и большой - всего десять лет эксплуатации", - отметил Качалкин. 
> Обновление парка ВТА начнется в 2011 году, передает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на слова Качалкина. В частности, на вооружение ВТА в 2011-2012 годах поступят новые самолеты Ил-112, Ил-476 и модернизированные Ил-76МД. В 2014 году начнутся поступления Ан-124 "Руслан". Тогда же ВТА получит первые из заказанных *Ан-70*. 
> 
> Ранее командующий воздушно-десантными войсками генерал-лейтенант Владимир Шаманов объявил, что Министерство обороны России в рамках госпрограммы вооружений на 2011-2020 годы предусмотрело возобновление производства модернизированных Ан-124. Часть из самолетов будет закупаться в интересах ВДВ. Кроме того, ВДВ намерены купить *40 Ан-70* и модернизированные Ил-76. 
> 
> 
> URL: http://lenta.ru/news/2010/05/31/vta/


Интересно, очередной прожект, или будет реальная реализация...

----------


## Sr10

> Интересно, очередной прожект, или будет реальная реализация...


 Если Ил-112, Ил-476 уже успешно прошли госы и вот-вот так-же успешно закончат войсковые, а заводы способны начать серийный выпуск в столь сжатые сроки, то к концу 2011г возможно принятие их на вооружение. 
Но как мастерски это скрывалось... "мы-ж не Франция какая" с их А400 ;)

----------


## Redav

*Новый облик – новые возможности* 

Беседу вел Александр АЛЕКСАНДРОВ, «Красная звезда». 
Фото Дмитрия ПИЧУГИНА и 
Сергея КРИВЧИКОВА.

_На вопросы «Красной звезды» отвечает командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Виктор КАЧАЛКИН. 
_
1 июня – День военно-транспортной авиации

*     - С октября прошлого года командование военно-транспортной авиации завершило переход к новой организационно-штатной структуре перспективного облика в составе Военно-воздушных сил. Каких результатов удалось достичь в рамках проводимых мероприятий?*
     - К настоящему времени в составе объединения сформированы две авиационные базы 1-го разряда, две авиабазы 2-го разряда, а также сохранен Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава в Иваново. Кроме того, в боевой состав объединения приняты части бывшей армии ВВС и ПВО. За счет укрупнения соединений, переформирования частей и перераспределения материальных средств нам удалось выйти на укомплектованность соединений до 98 процентов. Что немаловажно, инфраструктурная сеть авиабаз также на высоком уровне. Благодаря президентской программе обеспечения жильем военнослужащих уровень оснащенности объектами социальной значимости к настоящему моменту удалось довести до 60 процентов. А к 2011–2012 годам планируется полностью закрыть вопрос постоянного и служебного жилья.
     Укрупнение авиабаз позволило сформировать части постоянной готовности, которые отвечают современным требованиям и в состоянии выполнить поставленные задачи без доукомплектования и дополнительного наращивания усилий. Если говорить о силах и средствах, то мы практически ничего не потеряли. За счет внутренних перемещений материальных технических ресурсов мы добились выполнения основного параметра - это почти стопроцентная исправность авиационной техники.

*     - Какие плюсы и минусы выявило создание авиационных баз? Завершатся ли на этом преобразования в военно-транспортной авиации?*
     - Большой плюс я вижу в том, что сейчас в авиабазе все находится под единым командованием. То есть основной принцип строительства Вооруженных Сил - единоначалие - полностью соблюдается. Преимущество такой структуры в том, что командир авиабазы владеет обстановкой и получает информацию по всем направлениям, исходя из этого, принимает взвешенное решение. Безусловно, не без помощи своих заместителей, которые дают свои предложения. Стало меньше управленческих звеньев, нет прежнего растекания команд, что определенно оптимизирует систему. Среди офицеров руководящего состава, добившихся наибольших успехов в этом направлении, я хотел бы выделить командира таганрогской авиабазы полковника Сергея Кизилова, а также командира подмосковной базы авиационного имущества полковника Рифката Зарипова. От лица командования военно-транспортной авиации выражаю благодарность этим командирам и личному составу, которым они руководят.
     Новая структура уже сегодня себя оправдывает. Однако наряду с положительными результатами есть и ряд негативных моментов. Есть недочеты, которые требуют в отдельных случаях пересмотра сложившейся организационно-штатной структуры, чтобы она могла отвечать реалиям сегодняшнего дня. Практически полгода мы над этим работали, и основная задача сейчас - это устранить выявленные недостатки, чтобы перейти на новый качественный уровень.

*     - С прошлого года спектр задач военно-транспортной авиации значительно расширился, в связи с чем пополнился и парк авиационной техники. Насколько успешно объединение сегодня справляется с возложенными специфическими функциями?*
     - Новый облик открывает перед нами новые возможности. В состав военно-транспортной авиации мы приняли части 5-й армии ВВС и ПВО на вертолетах Ми-8 и Ми-26, которые в основном занимались поиском и спасением пилотируемых и непилотируемых космических аппаратов. Для нас это новая задача, которой мы раньше никогда не занимались. И вот уже на протяжении года мы успешно выполняем эти функции. Как раз сейчас идет подготовка и рассредоточение сил и средств для выполнения очередной такой задачи.
     Мы также приняли в свой состав авиабазу самолетов дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и наведения на самолетах А-50. И последнее, что было передано в состав ВТА, - это авиация Воздушно-десантных войск. Что касается авиации ВДВ, то наше тесное взаимодействие в последние годы только наращивалось. За прошлый год при выполнении летно-тактических учений, авиационного обеспечения мероприятий боевой подготовки видов и родов войск Вооруженных Сил РФ десантировано более 41.000 человек личного состава, 147 парашютных платформ и штатных грузов. Все ЛТУ проводились с выполнением практического десантирования личного состава и боевой техники ВДВ. И эта нагрузка для нас не является отягчающей, поскольку уровень подготовки летного состава, а также исправность техники, переданной в подчинение военно-транспортной авиации, - довольно высокие.

*     - Как эти преобразования отразились на состоянии боевой готовности КВТА и выполнении традиционных для военно-транспортной авиации задач?* 
     - В ходе проводимых организационных мероприятий, перебазирования авиационной техники и перераспределения материальных средств нам удалось не допустить снижения интенсивности полетов, выполнить все запланированные мероприятия оперативной, боевой подготовки. Только за первый период обучения 2010 учебного года общий налет получился около 11 тысяч часов, что еще несколько лет назад составляло общегодовой налет объединения. Основной акцент сейчас делается на подготовку молодых экипажей, резерва по всем специальностям. Соответственно и в частях, и в центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава идет подготовка резерва командиров кораблей.
     В настоящее время завершаются приготовления к участию в стратегических командно-штабных учениях «Восток-2010». Считаю, это будет определенным этапом в развитии как Вооруженных Сил, так и военно-транспортной авиации. Чтобы вы могли представить себе масштабы: практически все авиационные базы, дислоцированные на западе страны, будут задействованы на аэродромах Сибирского и Дальневосточного военных округов, расположенных в нескольких тысячах километров друг от друга.

*     - Успех многих военных операций зачастую зависел от боевого опыта их участников. Что делается сегодня для того, чтобы сохранить накопленный опыт и передать его новому поколению авиаторов?*
     - В 1999 году в рамках ВТА была создана межрегиональная общественная организация ветеранов войн и военной службы, которая называется «Труженики неба». В эту организацию вошли те люди, которые отдавали военно-транспортной авиации свое здоровье, силы, душу. Эта организация очень поддерживает и нас, современников. Во-первых, теми традициями, которые были созданы в ВТА, мудрым советом, которые они нам могут дать. И когда осуществлялся переход к новому облику, то мы во многом опирались на поддержку наших ветеранов. Они обладают тем опытом и тем уровнем мышления, которые помогают нам сегодня устанавливать и строить наиболее оптимальную структуру командования ВТА. И в преддверии юбилейной даты со дня образования военно-транспортной авиации я хотел бы поздравить наших ветеранов, личный состав, который сегодня отдает себя служению этому святому делу. Пожелать им крепкого здоровья, благополучия и удачи.
     Прошедший недавно юбилейный парад Победы в Москве продемонстрировал традиционно высокий уровень выучки и летного мастерства экипажей военно-транспортной авиации. На предельных скоростях и высотах в плотных боевых порядках в сопровождении фронтовой авиации самолеты Ан-124 и А-50 вышли на точку показа над Красной площадью секунда в секунду. Это говорит о мастерстве наших летчиков, их высокой подготовке и продолжении славных традиций военно-транспортной авиации.
http://redstar.ru/2010/06/01_06/1_04.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Если через 1-2 года в войска начнут поступать ИЛ-112 и ИЛ-476, где они сейчас??? Хоть один из них "в железе"-то есть??? Тут, боюсь, даже как с Су-34 не получится. Там, хоть 2 выкатили 3,5 года назад и объявили о поставке в войска. Правда, все эти войска пока только в Липецке сосредоточены, но те хоть железные были. А здесь дело дальше СГФ пошло, кто знает? Хорошо бы узнать у этого Качалкина, что он понимает под "поступлением в войска"?
Обещанный ИЛ-76МФ тоже пока никак не "родят" или отказались уже от него? И  сколько времени уйдет на постройку 40 АН-70? Словом, как всегда, заявления военачальников вызывают уйму вопросов. И вот что еще интересно в заявлениях российских начальников:  в Штатах, как бы кто к ним не относился, всегда количество посчитано точно, возьмите любую программу, даже там, где счет идет на сотни и тысячи самолетов. У нас же все примерно6 "через 2-3 года", "около 5-6 штук" и т.д. Почему??? Мне кажется, что потому, что сами точно не знают, кому что в голову взбредет и сколько денег останется после дележа.

----------


## Sr10

Все новое - хорошо забытое старое.
 Ситуация детально расписана в произведении Г.Х.Андерсена "Новое платье короля".

----------


## Вовчек

Ил-112 нет и когда будет ни кому не известно. 
Ил-76МФ можно забыть
Ил-76 с ПС-90 для ВТА и ВВС можно забыть.
Ил-476 если к2020 году появятся, в единичных экземплярах то уже прогресс.
Да и еще Русланы хотят закупать.
Один только вопрос кто ВТА и ВВС столько денег даст, ведь надо еще и ресурсы парку продлевать и запчасти закупать. 
А у ВВС и Т-50 и Су-34 и Су-35, и модернизации других типов самолетов ФА и продление ресурсов.
И после этого можно верить тому что они говорят?

Пора уже прокуратуре и счетной палате разбираться во всех этих вопросах.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Если Ил-112, Ил-476 уже успешно прошли госы и вот-вот так-же успешно закончат войсковые, а заводы способны начать серийный выпуск в столь сжатые сроки, то к концу 2011г возможно принятие их на вооружение. 
> Но как мастерски это скрывалось... "мы-ж не Франция какая" с их А400 ;)


А Вы даже не рассматриваете вариант с Францией и их А-400?  :Smile:  

Не, ну а че?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Вовчек

Для курсанта летного училища, Як-130 еще не готов.

А ведь нужен был самолет прежде всего для летных училищ. И не завтра или сегодня, а уже вчера.

----------


## Redav

> ...Почему??? Мне кажется, что потому, что ...


...со времен товарища Сталина на генетическом уровне приобрели привычку не называть цифры которые видели в грифованных документах... для лучшего сбережения здоровья: своего, родных и близких...
 :Cool:

----------


## Redav

Як-130 падают, Л-39 падают, Боинги падают, Аэрбасы падают... если самолеты падают, то почему их не запрещают...  :Rolleyes: 
неужто мировой заговор против человечества  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sr10

> А Вы даже не рассматриваете вариант с Францией и их А-400?  
> Не, ну а че?


Я такие вопросы решать не уполномочен ;)
На то есть специально поставленные царевы люди, коими сказано -  "в 2011-2012 годах поступят новые самолеты Ил-112, Ил-476 и модернизированные Ил-76МД. В 2014 году начнутся поступления Ан-124 "Руслан". Тогда же ВТА получит первые из заказанных Ан-70." 
А в 2015 до кучи будет ФАК..., тьфу - ПАК.

----------


## Полешук

> Ил-112 нет и когда будет ни кому не известно. 
> Ил-76МФ можно забыть
> Ил-76 с ПС-90 для ВТА и ВВС можно забыть.
> Ил-476 если к2020 году появятся, в единичных экземплярах то уже прогресс.
> Да и еще Русланы хотят закупать.
> Один только вопрос кто ВТА и ВВС столько денег даст, ведь надо еще и ресурсы парку продлевать и запчасти закупать.


По опыту с Су-34 верить генералам от авиации нельзя.
С 2005 г. ни одна их цифра о планах закупок и поступления в войска авиатехники не сбылась. Причем и цифры-то не особо крупные назывались. Да от генералов мал что и зависит, но уж лучше б тогда и не прогнозировали ничего - смешно ж выглядят.

А техника-то реально не молодеет, а даже наоборот.
Те же 98 % сегодня, уже через пару лет дойдут до имевшихся до "оптимизации". И что тогда, оставшиеся крохи вновь "оптимизировать"?
Так уже и так оставшаяся ВТА вряд ли даже современную двухполковую ВДД перебросит...

Как были 10, 15, 20 лет назад разговоры о переоснащении армии, так разговорами все и осталось. 




> А у ВВС и Т-50 и Су-34 и Су-35, и модернизации других типов самолетов ФА и продление ресурсов.
> И после этого можно верить тому что они говорят?
> 
> Пора уже прокуратуре и счетной палате разбираться во всех этих вопросах.


Су-35 - это уже второй с таким названием. Первых целых полтора десятка выпустили из которых пяток в Кубинку скинули.
Как бы и второй в "де жа вю" не превратился...

----------


## Полешук

Если события будут развиваться и дальше так как последние 20 лет, то и с ВТА и ФА ситуация будет выглядеть так:




> «Аэрофлот» пересадят на Boeing
> 
> «Ростехнологии» объявили победителя тендера на поставку лайнеров
> «Ростехнологии» подвели итоги тендера на поставку среднемагистральных самолетов и отдали победу американской корпорации Boeing. Как говорится в сообщении российской госкорпорации, «Boeing представила лучшую оферту по техническим, операционным и финансовым показателям». Конкурентами американцев в этом конкурсе выступали европейский Airbus и российская Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК). 
> 
> ...


http://rbcdaily.ru/2010/06/01/industry/482748

Я так понял, что МС-21 накрылся? или накроется...

----------


## Холостяк

> Если события будут развиваться и дальше так как последние 20 лет, то и с ВТА и ФА ситуация будет выглядеть так:
> 
> 
> http://rbcdaily.ru/2010/06/01/industry/482748
> 
> Я так понял, что МС-21 накрылся? или накроется...


Точно... Заглавие будет таким : "ВВС России пересаживается на Фантомы (б\ушные и взятые в лизинг у ВВС США\Израиля)"...

----------


## MADMAX

Молдавия объявила о готовности продать последние шесть истребителей МиГ-29, доставшиеся ей от СССР. Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, по словам министра обороны Молдавии Виталия Маринуцэ, "решение уже принято, осталось лишь найти покупателей". В ближайшее время планируется провести профилактический ремонт самолетов, намеченных для продажи. На это, по предварительной оценке, будет потрачено около 30 миллионов долларов. 

По какой цене Молдавия будет продавать истребители, пока неизвестно. Средства, вырученные от продажи МиГ-29, министерство обороны страны намерено потратить на покупку вертолетов. Сейчас в составе парка ВВС Молдавии числятся девять вертолетов, четыре из которых выполняют боевые задачи в Афганистане. Еще три выполняют полеты на территории республики, а остальные находятся в непригодном для полетов состоянии. 

Во времена СССР на территории Молдавии, на аэродроме Маркулешты, базировалась авиация 86-го истребительного полка Черноморского флота, состоявшая из 33 МиГ-29. Один из них был сбит во время приднестровского конфликта. Еще один Молдавия в 1992 году передала Румынии в качестве оплаты за военную помощь. В 1994 году Йемену было продано четыре самолета, а в 1997 году США купили *21 молдавский МиГ-29 за 40 миллионов долларов*.

----------


## MADMAX

Получается примерно один молдавский МиГ-29 около 2 млн. долларов.

----------


## Полешук

> Точно... Заглавие будет таким : "ВВС России пересаживается на Фантомы (б\ушные и взятые в лизинг у ВВС США\Израиля)"...


Да не. Чт ж вы уж так...

На конкурсе будет четверо - ЕFA и Рафаль (оба последней мод.), F-35 и ПАК ФА. Реально серийными будут только первые три один из которых и победит. Учитывая что с начала 1990-х военное руководство "неровно дышит" к двухдвигательным машинам то окончательный выбор будет между EFA и Рафалем. Здесь есть варианты. Рафаль - это полная завязка на Францию, т.е.  EFA - какая-то "диверсификация" ( :Biggrin: ).
Но с другой стороны, если остаются намерения иметь авианосный флот, то здесь реальнее шансы у Рафаля, имеющего и палубный вариант. Так что уже можно предсказать, что название статьи будет такое - ""ВВС и авиация  ВМФ России пересаживаются на Рафали".

Авианосцев как и Мистралей будет 4 на основе проекта ДеГоля (новый Нимитц, конечно, лучше, как и Уосп лучше Мистраля, но... самоли для него однодвигательные будут и половина авиагруппы - беспилотники, а тут проблемы).
Основной спор поведется два или три АВМА строить в России и собирать ли "отверточно" Рафали в России или брать уже облетанные машины с французкого завода.

Народ будет с упоением рассматривать камуфл российских Рафалей, отмечать у какой эскадрильи номера синие, у какой красные, а может будет и третья - с белыми...

Местные авиазаводы превратятся в большие и удобные логистические центры - ведь и ВПП рядом,и и автодорога, и ж/д обычно подходит. Их рабочих вполне хватит для работы на карах и кранах.

Блаолепие, одним словом.

----------


## Полешук

Не совсем ВВС, но "смежники" т.с.:



> Грузинские беспилотники заставили российских десантников пересесть на дельтапланы
> 
> 
> 
> Командование ВДВ России планирует оснастить десантников дельтапланами и парапланами для ведения разведки и борьбы с вражескими беспилотниками. То есть пока во всем мире человека стараются либо защитить, либо убрать с поля боя, в России бойца поднимают в воздух без брони и на малой скорости.
> 
> О том, что ВДВ ведет переговоры с промышленностью о целой линейке малой авиации, Владимир Шаманов сообщил на брифинге в Москве.
> 
> "Делаем проработки по производству малых летательных аппаратов типа мотодельтаплана, что позволит поднять нам разведывательные возможности, наблюдательные возможности и бороться с беспилотными летательными аппаратами вероятного противника", - сказал Шаманов.
> ...


http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/05/28/195963.html

----------


## Полешук

> По словам генерал-лейтенанта Шаманова, трансформация ВДВ в ходе дальнейших преобразований, которые возможны в видах Вооруженных Сил РФ, не предусматривается. Они сохранятся как род войск. Дано поручение Главному оперативному управлению Генштаба на предмет формирования в одной из трех десантно-штурмовых дивизий вертолетного полка.


http://redstar.ru/2010/05/27_05/1_01.html

Интерсно, насколько в сегодняшних реалях реализуемо такое "поручение" (само по себе вполне уместное и даже несколько перезревшее), ведь вертолеты уже нужны, а не те что "прогнозируются" к поставкам.
Одна из вертолетных баз, похоже, скоро того, если ГОУ Генштаба выполнит-таки поручение...

----------


## Полешук

> В настоящее время в составе ВТА - по две базы первого и второго разрядов, которые отличаются количеством подразделений и аэродромов. Авиабазы первого разряда включают от пяти до семи авиаподразделений и 3-4 аэродрома. На авиабазах второго разряда их меньше - 3-4 и 1-2 соответственно.


http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/06/01/196131.html
Так как баз по две каждой категории, то получается 5+7+3+4=19 эскадрилий в составе ВТА (и это, наверно, с эскадрильями, доставшимися от других родов войск).

----------


## SergM

ВВС России в количестве 30 летчиков пересядет не  фантомы, а на ишаков. Это когда Путин будет назначен безсрочным генерал-губернатором РФ.

----------


## Redav

> ВВС России в количестве 30 летчиков пересядет не  фантомы, а на ишаков. Это когда Путин будет назначен безсрочным генерал-губернатором РФ.


 :Biggrin:  
*Семачки, сесамачки! Кому семачки...* (с)

_Бориску на царство?!_ (с)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Не совсем ВВС, но "смежники" т.с.:
> ...


Шаманов ужо планировал с Ан-2 сбивать БЛА. В итоге у него забрали авиацию. :Cool: 

Когда болит "хотелка к полетам", то ее надо лечить... 
Можно по индивидуальному заказу фуражку с бооооооооольшим козырьком пошить, что бы неба не видел...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ВВС России в количестве 30 летчиков пересядет не  фантомы, а на ишаков. Это когда Путин будет назначен безсрочным генерал-губернатором РФ.


[оффтоп] 
Это не Вы случаем плакат держали?  :Biggrin: 


[/оффтоп]

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Интерсно, насколько в сегодняшних реалях реализуемо такое "поручение" (само по себе вполне уместное и даже несколько перезревшее), ведь вертолеты уже нужны, а не те что "прогнозируются" к поставкам.


ВДВ готовы сократить у себя одну дивизию ради "приобретения" авиационного полка? ИМХО не захотят.

Мы тут с одним уважаемым человеком уже затрагивали тему вертолизации ВДВ. Применения ВДВшных вертолетов, их экипажей (имевшихся у них в штатах) в "горячих точках" России не обнаружены. :Cool:  

Тады зачем им вертолетный полк? ИМХО поиграться, а главней всего завладеть летающим такси  :Cool: 




> Одна из вертолетных баз, похоже, скоро того, если ГОУ Генштаба выполнит-таки поручение...


Только бы не в СКВО... :Mad:

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Семачки, сесамачки! Кому семачки...* (с)
> 
> _Бориску на царство?!_ (с)


Еще забыл "шмогла-не шмогла". Репертуар мог бы и обновить. Притомил уже.

----------


## Вовчек

Видел  на территории одной из частей( не буду называть где) стоит стенд на самом видном месте.  На нем фотографии Сердюкова и Медведева текст по Вооруженным Силам РФ  и крупным планом Фотография истребителя Рафаль.

Фотографию стенда сделаем в течении недели.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это уже интересно.

----------


## Redav

Моя плакаль (с) http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/05/28/195963.html



> "...Все-таки одно дело увидеть поле боя на экране телевизора, а другое - своими глазами. Информации намного больше", - отметил представитель ВДВ.


И шож он своими глазами там собирается увидеть  :Eek:  Люди бают, что пЯхота видеть то видет, но нифуя не понимает где это место (над которым летит) на карте находится 




> _"Когда висел "Гермес" (израильский беспилотник- GZT.RU) на Абхазском направлении - когда я командовал абхазской группировкой,- не очень приятно было находиться (под его наблюдением). ПЗРК "Игла" захват не брали- то есть берем, держим - а она не берет, излучение объекта очень маленькое. А примененные средства в то время - БМД-2- по высоте не доставали",- рассказал Шаманов._


Ми-24 или Ми-8 поднять на сбитие БЛА не судьба?  :Eek: 




> Тогда абхазские дельтапланеристы в сумерках забрасывали грузинские расчеты с воздуха боеприпасами и оперативно укрывались за склонами и деревьями.


Агу... массированный авиаудар одной бонбой  :Biggrin: 




> "...Для пеших бойцов лучше подходит параплан- он более легкий и удобный в переноске. Но дельтапланы тоже могут быть востребованы в ВДВ, например, для длительных перелетов небольшими группами на высоте 3-5 метров. Ни один радар такую машину не засечет",- отметил Жеглов.


А мужики в ПВО про это не знают (с)
БЛА обнаруживается, а парапланы и дельтопланы с моторчиками не обнаружить... укатайка млять...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> Видел  на территории одной из частей( не буду называть где) стоит стенд на самом видном месте.  На нем фотографии Сердюкова и Медведева текст по Вооруженным Силам РФ  и крупным планом Фотография истребителя Рафаль.
> 
> Фотографию стенда сделаем в течении недели.


О. Уже и народ потиху приучают... :Cool:

----------


## SergM

Тот конкретно плакат держал не я, всем уже видно во что превращена наша страна за 20 лет т.наз. "реформ" этими "новаторами"-"реформаторами"

http://www.kvachkov.org/
http://www.kvachkov.org/info/post_1274104611.html

А тут - про уничтожение Путиным того самого реликтового лесопарка, в котором множество ещё советских фильмов снималось, например "Судьба Резидента" и пр...
http://www.ecmo.ru/

----------


## Redav

> Тот конкретно плакат держал не я, всем уже видно ...


Ну ни одна тема не обходится без ППР...
Квачкова ужо  приплетают ради красного словца




> тут - про уничтожение Путиным того самого реликтового лесопарка, ...


У какой злыдень... ночами с топором выходит в лес и рубит, рубит, рубит...  :Biggrin: 
SergM, вы с этим ну прям в тему  *Информация о ВВС России из различных источников*

Если офтопить то для вашей "веселухи" http://compromat.ru/page_13486.htm
и этот человек зовет лохов на баррикады 
http://compromat.info/main/nemtsov/nordost.htm
http://compromat.info/main/nemtsov/volgk.htm
тот самый человек, кторорый их имел как хотел когда был у кормушки и сделал для "спасения униженных и обездоленных" столько, что КПРФ по сей день впадает в ярость при упоминании его фамилии
http://criminalnaya.ru/publ/49-1-0-634 
Пусть Доренко не ангел, но про Борю Эйдмана (Немцова) интересные факты поминает...  :Cool: 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> Минобороны РФ требует на перевооружение армии втрое больше денег - правительство ждет объяснений 
> 
> В Министерстве обороны считают, что для кардинального перевооружения российской армии до 2020 года правительство должно выделить не менее 36 триллионов рублей. Об этом заявил в четверг временно исполняющий обязанности начальника вооружения Вооруженных сил РФ, генерал-лейтенант Олег Фролов на парламентских слушаний, посвященных законодательному обеспечению госполитики в области развития ОПК. 
> 
> По мнению представителя Минобороны, выделенных 13 трлн рублей не хватит на все запланированные в ходе реформы вооруженных сил мероприятия. Между тем в комиссии правительства РФ настаивают, чтобы Минобороны объяснило необходимость увеличения расходов на вооружение, сообщает "Интерфакс". 
> 
> ...
> 
> Как заявил генерал Фролов, на 13 триллионов рублей, выделенных на программу перевооружения армии, Минобороны сможет только выполнить решение руководства страны по поддержанию стратегических ядерных сил на необходимом уровне. Часть средств будет потрачена на ПВО *и развитие авиации*. Однако этих денег, по мнению временно исполняющий обязанности начальника вооружения Вооруженных сил РФ не хватит на перевооружение Сухопутных войск. 
> ...


http://newsru.com/russia/03jun2010/army.html

Хм.

Добится от Минобороны обоснований. 
Даже интересно становится. :Cool: 

Конечно, лучше потребовать 36 трлн, может тогда хоть 13 получишь. Но с другой стороны цифры-то действительно надо обосновать, хоть для узкого круга... А не просто - "хватит только на СЯС и авицию, а на СВ не хватит". :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

> http://newsru.com/russia/03jun2010/army.html
> Добится от Минобороны обоснований. 
> Даже интересно становится.


_Куда же ты денешься с подводной лодки_ (с)

Там же сказано:

_По словам Олега Фролова, к концу июня госпрограмма вооружений будет представлена в Военно-промышленную комиссию при правительстве РФ для обсуждения._

так что принесут Путилину как миленькие  :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> так что принесут Путилину как миленькие


Это будет новая веха в истории России.

Сам факт публичного требования обоснований - уже нечто новое для России.

----------


## SergM

Позиция Redav а ясна - это обычная позиция либерал-демократа.
Это тех, кто помогает тем, кто живя преимущественно в Лондоне, нами управляет и нас имеет в личной собственности.
А чем собственно вас позиция ведущего аналитика Генштаба РФ, полковника спецназа ГРУ Квачкова не устраивает?
Нет - это понятно, что эта позиция крайне не устраивает ещё и АНБ США. Это кроме вас. Но это не значит, что я её не разделяю.
http://www.nsa.gov/
Как говорится - "Welcome-дорогие товарищи:"National Security Agency - Central Security Service/ Defending Our Nation.Securig the Future."
Это того самого, чей 10-тонный безпилотный самолёт-разведчик GlobalHawk заколбасил Пентагон 11 сентября 2001г. вместо неизвестно куда детого пассажирского Б-737. Да, там крутые ребята. Им - что Рейхстаг поджечь, что Рим спалить - раз плюнуть.

*P.S.*
Ага - пугалки нас начались пошли! И опять-таки не ясно - зачем меня пугалками- страшилками пугают.
А нам не страшно, а мы не боимся.
Потому что:
1) наши - мои сообщения *НЕ содержат* "обсуждение умственных, образовательных, личных качеств участников форума."
*А содержат только обсуждение их позиции.* А если позицию не обсуждать - тогда о чём собственно форум.
Я ваше образование и должность не обсуждал.Так что ложно не пугайте. 
2)А разве это всё не имеет отношение к информации о ВВС из различных источников? Например статьи на сайте Квачкова? Имеют и самое прямое.

----------


## Холостяк

*Скоро полетим на китайских.....*

Китай создал копию российского палубного истребителя Су-33, сообщает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на военное издание Kanwa Asian Defence. 
Модель, созданная Шеньянской авиационной корпорацией Китая, названа J-15 (Цзянь-15). Главная особенность самолета в том, что у него раскладывается крыло. Ранее Китаю не удавалось самому создать нечто подобное. 

У России уже был опыт, когда Китай перенимал российские технологии и использовал их для производства собственных самолетов. Так произошло, когда в страну попала «отверточная» сборка истребителей СУ-27СК. Китай очень быстро построил похожий самолет, модернизировал его и назвал J-11. И если в 2003 г. Россия еще поставляла комплекты для J11, к 2007 г. появились первые прототипы Су-27СМК, а затем страна наладила серийное производство своих подделок. В ближайшее время, по данным РИА Новости, КНР намерена построить и продать не менее 1200 истребителей, являющихся копиями российских Су-27/30 МиГ-29 по ценам, ниже российских «оригиналов». 

В этот раз ситуация была похожей: сначала Китай попытался купить у России 50 самолетов Су-33, но потом изъявил желание приобрести лишь два самолета этого класса. Москва продавать истребители отказалась, опасаясь повторения ситуации. В итоге Китай взял за основу опытный самолет Т10К советских времен, который удалось получить от Украины.

----------


## Redav

> Позиция Редава ясна - это ...


SergM, почитайте еще раз на досуге

_
6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
...
- обсуждение умственных, образовательных, личных качеств участников форума.

Обращаться к собеседнику в сабже (заголовке послания) рекомендуется по нику. Внутри - по нику или подписи в сообщении. Прочие варианты обращений могут быть расценены участниками как личный выпад, поэтому лучше без опечяток._
Правила форума

*Не корявьте мой ник, не провоцируйте.* :Mad: 

Прежде чем рассуждать о лесах прочитайте название темы.

Желаете побузить, помитинговать, то найдите соответствующий раздел, заведите тему и вперед...

----------


## PPV

Особенно порадовало вот это место:



> [B]... В ближайшее время, по данным РИА Новости, КНР намерена построить и продать не менее 1200 истребителей, являющихся копиями российских Су-27/30 МиГ-29 по ценам, ниже российских «оригиналов». ...


Не знал, что китайцы скопировали не только Су-27/33, но и МиГ-29. Хотелось бы где-нибудь увидеть китайский клон МиГ-29-го.
Негоже РИА Новости опускаться до такого уровня...

----------


## Sergei Galicky

А мне вот отсюда понравилось:
"....Су-33, построенный по схеме интегрального триплана с передним горизонтальным оперением"  :Biggrin:  Fokker DrI NAVY DUCK :Biggrin: 

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/06/04/su33/
04.06.2010, 13:34:38

Китай скопировал истребитель Су-33
Китай собрал прототип своего первого палубного истребителя четвертого поколения J-15, скопировав его с российского Су-33, сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на военное издание Kanwa Asian Defence. Копия российского истребителя была собрана на основе одного из первых его прототипов - Т10К, купленного Китаем у Украины в 2005 году. Китайский самолет оснащен складным крылом - такая технология ранее стране была недоступна. После того как J-15 будет запущен в серию, самолеты будут базироваться на китайском авианосце Shi Lang (бывший "Варяг"), купленном у Украины в 1998 году.

Как сообщает Global Military, в ближайшее время Китай намерен начать строительство наземного испытательного тренировочного авиационного комплекса, подобного украинскому НИТКА, который расположен близ крымского города Саки. Когда планируется завершить строительство китайского авиационного комплекса, пока неизвестно. Не исключено, что размеры китайского комплекса будут соответствовать размерам летной палубы Shi Lang, точно так же, как размеры НИТКА соответствуют авианосцу "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов".

Су-33, построенный по схеме интегрального триплана с передним горизонтальным оперением, способен развивать скорость до 2,3 тысячи километров и совершать перелеты на расстояние до трех тысяч километров. Самолет вооружен 30-миллиметровой пушкой и имеет 12 точек подвески для управляемых и неуправляемых ракет, свободнопадающих бомб и бомбовых кассет. Общая масса боевой нагрузки истребителя может составлять до 6,5 тонны.

Ранее Китай вел с Россией переговоры о покупке 50 истребителей Су-33, однако позже сократил размер возможного заказа до двух самолетов. Россия прекратила переговоры о продаже самолетов вскоре после того, как был сокращен объем покупки. Причиной стало опасение утечки технологий.

Следует отметить, что Китай не впервые копирует российские технологии. В частности, в конце 1990-х годов Китай создал собственный истребитель J-11, скопировав его с российского Су-27СК. На большинстве из J-11 стоят российские двигатели, однако с 2007 года Китай собирает J-11 с отечественными силовыми установками производства компании Woshan. Как передает РИА Новости, в ближайшее время Китай намерен собрать и поставить на экспорт около 1200 истребителей - копий российских Су-27, Су-30 и МиГ-29.

В настоящее время в Китае для местных ВВС производятся самолеты J-6, j-7, H-6, Y-5, Y-7 и Y-8 - модернизированные копии российских и украинских МиГ-19, МиГ-21, Ту-16, Ан-2, Ан-24 и Ан-12 соответственно.

----------


## Холостяк

Не забывайте про китайский клон нашего А-50.....
Я об этом постил тут: Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Это не совсем клон, точнее совсем не клон. Насколько я знаю, планер с движками под этот самолет официально изготовило ТАНТК Бериева, по контракту, а электроникой оснащали израильтяне. Эта тема длится уже лет 15, и вот только недавно китайцы вышли на готовый продукт. Индийским заказчикам поставлено тоже нечто аналогичное.

----------


## Полешук

> Это не совсем клон, точнее совсем не клон. Насколько я знаю, планер с движками под этот самолет официально изготовило ТАНТК Бериева, по контракту, а электроникой оснащали израильтяне. Эта тема длится уже лет 15, и вот только недавно китайцы вышли на готовый продукт. Индийским заказчикам поставлено тоже нечто аналогичное.


Скоро и российским заказчикам нечто аналогичное поставят, 
наверное... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Жора

А ещё китайцы айфон клонирують!
Кстати, фото атакующего клона со складным крылом где-нибудь есть?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Это не совсем клон, точнее совсем не клон. Насколько я знаю, планер с движками под этот самолет официально изготовило ТАНТК Бериева, по контракту, а электроникой оснащали израильтяне. Эта тема длится уже лет 15, и вот только недавно китайцы вышли на готовый продукт. Индийским заказчикам поставлено тоже нечто аналогичное.


Официально Израиль прекратил контракт,под давлением из США и оборудование не поставлял,но что странно это не затормозило на долго проект и лапшаеды создали свой радар,думается,что Израиль все таки помог не официально(как и с Лави в свое время)А планер должен был быть поставлен ТАПОиЧ,но узбеки не сделали,и в итоге пришлось переделывать ранее поставленные обычные транспортные Ил-76.

----------


## Полешук

> Потратив миллиарды на никуда не годные "беспилотники", Россия начала испытания нового аппарата 
> 
> Новый беспилотный летательный аппарат (БЛА) массой 200 кг, способный непрерывно находиться в воздухе до десяти часов, готовится испытать летом компания "Беспилотные системы" ("БС"). "Этот "беспилотник" предназначен для ведения наблюдения и разведки. Он может использоваться в интересах Минобороны", - сообщил заместитель директора "БС" Максим Шинкевич. 
> 
> "Новая разработка будет предложена потенциальному заказчику", - сказал он. Максимальный радиус связи с БЛА через ретранслятор или спутник составит около 100 км, отметил Шинкевич. Сегодня проект находится на стадии сборки первого экземпляра БЛА, уточнил Шинкевич. 
> 
> ...


http://newsru.com/russia/07jun2010/bpla.html

Все-таки рулят небольшие инновационные фирмы ("на коленке с поллитра", или как там некоторые писали), как и за "бугром".
Не "свет в конце тонеля", ну хоть просвет какой-то, похоже, намечается... :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

*Сегодня российские военные летчики начали уникальный полет, аналогов которому нет не только в истории дальней авиации, но и в авиации вообще.* 

http://news.mail.ru/politics/3943221/

В десять утра с аэродрома города Энгельса Саратовской области в небо поднялись два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-160. Самолеты будут находиться в полете ровно сутки, и за это время проведут две дозаправки в воздухе.
Столь длительный полет и максимальные по времени контакты с дозаправщиками на Ту-160 проведут впервые. Из Поволжья бомбардировщики возьмут курс на море Лаптевых, в районе Тикси летчики получат дополнительные 50 тонн топлива.
Затем их курс лежит на Аляску и Японию. Обогнув страну Восходящего солнца, летчики совершат 10-минутный полет на сверхзвуковой скорости и направятся в сторону Комсомольска-на-Амуре. Над Хабаровским краем пройдет еще одна дозаправка, которая продлится 35 минут. Затем пилоты лягут на обратный курс. Посадка Ту-160 в Энгельсе запланирована на 10 часов утра в четверг.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Архи важный полет!!!!скрестим пальцы за наших СЛАВНЫХ ЛЕТЧИКОВ!!!

----------


## Холостяк

> Архи важный полет!!!!скрестим пальцы за наших СЛАВНЫХ ЛЕТЧИКОВ!!!


Мужики сейчас в небе!

----------


## Chizh

> *Сегодня российские военные летчики начали уникальный полет, аналогов которому нет не только в истории дальней авиации, но и в авиации вообще.*


In a demonstration of the B-52's global reach, on 16–18 January 1957, three B-52Bs made a nonstop flight around the world during Operation Power Flite, covering 24,325 miles (21,145 nm, 39,165 km) in 45 hours 19 minutes (536.8 smph) with several in-flight refuelings by KC-97s.[83]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-52_Stratofortress

Перевод:
Для демонстрации глобальных возможностей B-52, 16-18 Января 1957 года три B-52 совершили беспосадочный перелет вокруг земли в рамках операции Power Flite покрыв 39 165 км в течение 45 часов 19 минут с несколькими дозаправками в воздухе от танкеров KC-97.

----------


## Холостяк

> In a demonstration of the B-52's global reach, on 16–18 January 1957, three B-52Bs made a nonstop flight around the world during Operation Power Flite, covering 24,325 miles (21,145 nm, 39,165 km) in 45 hours 19 minutes (536.8 smph) with several in-flight refuelings by KC-97s.[83]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-52_Stratofortress
> 
> Перевод:
> Для демонстрации глобальных возможностей B-52, 16-18 Января 1957 года три B-52 совершили беспосадочный перелет вокруг земли в рамках операции Power Flite покрыв 39 165 км в течение 45 часов 19 минут с несколькими дозаправками в воздухе от танкеров KC-97.


Конечно спасибо за инфу и ссылку... Но... Если прочитать внимательно статью по моей ссылке, то можно заметить, что выполнение задачи будет (уже было) и на сверхзвуке..., что В-52 не совершали....

----------


## Антон

> По сообщениям очевидцев сегодня, 10 июня, при посадке на аэродроме Кубинки (Новый Городок) потерпел крушение СУ-27.
> Инцидент произошел сегодня вечером, 10 июня, ориентировочно в 20-21 час.
> 
> Пострадал СУ-27 пилотажной группы "Русские витязи" с бортовым номером 25.
> 
> Возможно, причиной крушения стали плохие погодные условия или неисправности в тормозной системе.
> 
> Судя по сообщениям, самолету не хватило длины взлетно-посадочной полосы для полной остановки при посадке.
> 
> ...


.http://www.kybinka.info/content/view/358/1/

----------


## Carrey

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/06/11/algiers/




> Московский районный суд Нижнего Новгорода вынес второй обвинительный приговор по делу о поставке некачественных комплектующих для самолетов МиГ на завод "Сокол", сообщает "Коммерсант". Директор ООО "Авиатехносервис" Владимир Борисов был признан виновным в мошенничестве и приговорен к четырем годам колонии общего режима. Также он должен возместить ущерб заводу в размере 17 миллионов рублей. 
> 
> МиГи, о которых идет речь, предназначались для Алжира, однако в 2008 году истребители были возвращены России из-за плохого качества. 
> 
> Суд установил, что в 2006-2007 годах Борисов, пользуясь личными связями, закупал уже бывшие в употреблении или контрафактные комплектующие (нашлемные системы целеуказания, преобразователи, высотомеры, низковольтные блоки питания, монтажные рамы и другие), подделывал техпаспорта, после чего продавал детали как новые. 
> 
> Борисов на процессе полностью признал вину, заявил о раскаянии и попросил рассмотреть дело в особом порядке. Его адвокаты считают, что с учетом этого суд должен был приговорить обвиняемого к условному сроку, а не к реальному. Они уже обжаловали приговор. 
> 
> "Коммерсант" отмечает, что оглашение приговора проходило в отсутствие обвиняемого, который лежал в больнице в городе Заволжье. Узнав о реальном сроке, он выписался и уехал в Москву, фактически скрывшись от исполнения наказания. Милиции пришлось разыскивать Борисова и доставлять его в СИЗО (дату вынесения приговора "Коммерсант" не называет). 
> ...


"Подделывал техпаспорта" - вот за это бы яйца отрывать.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> .http://www.kybinka.info/content/view/358/1/


Что же им так не везет-то?  :Frown:

----------


## Вовчек

Для Холостяка.
 Вот еще:
Потянуло на мировой рекорд.

Sub-class : C-1q (Landplanes: take off weight 150 000 to 200 000 kg) 
Group 3 : turbo-jet 
Speed around the world, Eastbound, with refuelling in flight : 1 015.76 km/h 

Date of flight: 03/06/1995 
Pilot: Douglas L. RAABERG (USA) 
Crew: Ricky W. CARVER, Gerald V. GOODFELLOW, Kevin D. CLOTFELTER 
Course/place: Abileen, TX (USA) and return 

Aircraft: 
Rockwell B-1B 
Registered '84-000057'
http://records.fai.org/general_aviat...8&id2=77&id3=4

Есть еще:
Длительный полет с переходом на предельно малую высоту и полет на участке 150 км на сверхзвуке в районе наших северных границ. С последующим набором высоты дозаправкой и курс на Штаты. Продолжительность обшая 24 часа с копейками.

----------


## Pilot

В Кубинке экипаж не пострадал, самолет выкатился из-за плохого сцепления и не сработавшего парашюта :(

----------


## ZIGZAG

> В Кубинке экипаж не пострадал, самолет выкатился из-за плохого сцепления и не сработавшего парашюта :(


Блин!(спасибо Pilot.Не знаете степень повреждения серьёзная?подлежит ремонту?

----------


## Pilot

ИТС пашет ;) Спарка - это же на вес золота

----------


## ZIGZAG

Ну и ладненько))),а спарочки да "дефцит"

----------


## Carrey

Хорошие новости:

http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100615/246403606.html
Франция передает РФ технологии производства приборов ночного видения

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...246452382.html
Французская Thales поставит в Россию средства связи для бронетехники

----------


## Полешук

> *В ближайшие 5-6 лет общий объем закупок европейских и израильских вооружений для Минобороны России может достигнуть 10 млрд евро
> *
> ...
> крупной сделкой должен стать контракт с израильской IAI о лицензионном производстве в России беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) трех типов - мини-аппаратов I-View Mk 150, БЛА ближнего действия Searcher II и БЛА дальнего действия Heron. Общая стоимость контрактов с IAI по беспилотным системам и СП может достичь $300 млн. 
> ...


http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/06/15/196841.html

----------


## Carrey

http://www.newsru.co.il/finance/13jun2010/bpla501.html




> Переговоры между концерном "Израильская авиационная промышленность" (IAI) и правительством России о строительстве в России завода по строительству беспилотных летательных аппаратов по израильским технологиям, а также о прямой продаже БПЛА в Россию, были заморожены после вмешательства правительства Израиля. 
> 
> Об этом со ссылкой на анонимные источники в системе обороны сообщает "Гаарец". 
> 
> Объем сделки оценивается в 300-400 миллионов долларов. 200 миллионов – стоимость строительства израильскими специалистами завода в России, который займется созданием беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Кроме того, ежегодно IAI должен был продавать России готовые БПЛА. 
> 
> Причиной замораживания переговоров стало опасение израильского руководства по поводу получения Россией технологий по созданию бесшумных беспилотных летательных аппаратов. На данный момент известно, что попытки российских специалистов скопировать технологии, в том числе израильские, успехом не увенчались.


10 млрд евро, ню-ню, поглядим...

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Минобороны России купит 50 ПАК ФА*

17 июня 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Минобороны России планирует на первом этапе, начиная с 2016 года, закупить не менее 50 истребителей пятого поколения, сообщает «Газета.ru».

Как рассказал заместитель министра обороны по вооружению Владимир Поповкин: «На первом этапе это будут десятки самолетов, больше полусотни». Именно столько  планируется закупить самолетов пятого поколения для российских ВВС.

В четверг на аэродроме в Жуковском за полетами ПАК ФА наблюдал Владимир Путин, а также представители Минобороны, ОАК и компании «Сухой».

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/6/17/76052/

Судя по всему, этим и ограничится..  :Frown:

----------


## Полешук

> *Минобороны России купит 50 ПАК ФА*
> 
> 17 июня 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Минобороны России планирует на первом этапе, начиная с 2016 года, закупить не менее 50 истребителей пятого поколения, сообщает «Газета.ru».
> 
> Как рассказал заместитель министра обороны по вооружению Владимир Поповкин: «На первом этапе это будут десятки самолетов, больше полусотни». Именно столько  планируется закупить самолетов пятого поколения для российских ВВС.
> 
> В четверг на аэродроме в Жуковском за полетами ПАК ФА наблюдал Владимир Путин, а также представители Минобороны, ОАК и компании «Сухой».
> 
> http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/6/17/76052/
> ...


Так правильно - 4 эскадрильи - по одной на каждое командование (ОСК ВКО обойдется и без них - пары С-400 хватит). Вполне объективная оценка МО в рамках ГПВ-2020 с её 13 трлн. руб. При этом, глядя на реальность, если так получится - это будет еще хорошо, может только высказываниями и закончиться - ведь России официально никто не угражает и потенциальных агрессоров не имеется...

ПыСы: вообще-то ВВП говорил о более ранних сроках, да ладно, у чела другие вопросы за основные...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Так правильно - 4 эскадрильи - по одной на каждое командование (ОСК ВКО обойдется и без них - пары С-400 хватит). Вполне объективная оценка МО в рамках ГПВ-2020 с её 13 трлн. руб. При этом, глядя на реальность, если так получится - это будет еще хорошо, может только высказываниями и закончиться - ведь России официально никто не угражает и потенциальных агрессоров не имеется...
> 
> ПыСы: вообще-то ВВП говорил о более ранних сроках, да ладно, у чела другие вопросы за основные...


Интересно еще знать темпы выпуска. Если как Су-34, то..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Saddam

> Интересно еще знать темпы выпуска. Если как Су-34, то..


ну КнААПО судя по всему  по активней работать будет. ИМХО лет за 5-6 50 самолей соберут 
Оно же когда-то произвело для китайцев 76 Су-30МКК за 4 года или су-30МК2 для Уго Чавеса

----------


## Холостяк

Путин посмотрел ПАК ФА...

----------


## Nazar

> Путин посмотрел ПАК ФА...


Он теперь что, летать выше и дальше станет? Главное что-бы батюшек с кадилами к нему не пускали, а то последнее время что не осветят, то либо падает, либо тонет, либо на Олимпиаде просирает.

----------


## Антон

> Он теперь что, летать выше и дальше станет? Главное что-бы батюшек с кадилами к нему не пускали, а то последнее время что не осветят, то либо падает, либо тонет, либо на Олимпиаде просирает.


Его (самолёт) вроде уже освятили.Это делал тот же батюшка,который освешал разбившийся Су35БМ.

----------


## Полешук

> ну КнААПО судя по всему  по активней работать будет. ИМХО лет за 5-6 50 самолей соберут 
> Оно же когда-то произвело для китайцев 76 Су-30МКК за 4 года или су-30МК2 для Уго Чавеса


Так тож на экспарт. :Biggrin: 

Может если б и Су-34 на экспорт шел, то его б активней делали.

Так что не факт, что для "родимых" ВВС КнААПО по-активней сможет, не факт... :Cool:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Как у него зад-то задран!  :Smile:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Так тож на экспарт.
> 
> Может если б и Су-34 на экспорт шел, то его б активней делали.
> 
> Так что не факт, что для "родимых" ВВС КнААПО по-активней сможет, не факт...


До 91 года какая основная продукция была НАПО?и какая была продукция у КНАПО?и что пользовалось спросом на рынке вооружений в это перьод? (с 91 по 2001 годы)И как тогда мог бы Ув. Полешук НАПО делать активней если за десять лет почти не имел заказов?(исключая алжир и наши ввс)ИМХО не мог бы,да и не купят у нас ни кто Су-34 ибо окрамя нас ни кому не нужен.

----------


## Холостяк

*Из блога Баранца на МК*

*ВВС больше нет? Или будет ли генерал-полковник Зелин Директором ГВАМО?*

По логике вещей, генерал-полковник Зелин теперь должен называться Главнокомандующим государственной военной авиацией Минобороны России? Или начальником. Или Директором. А что, - хорошо звучит: Директор ГВАМО! Или председатель ГВАМО. Или даже заведующий ГВАМО. 

И как мило вот это: Дальняя (истребительная, бобмардировочная, транспортная) авиация государственной военной авиации Минобороны России. Авиация-авиаиции. Пожалуй, это тоже надо занести в актив военной реформы! 

А если учитывать, что в составе МО и других силовых структур есть, например, еще и бронетехника, то получается, что и тут надо бы переименовать, скажем, ГАБТУ - в Государственное Главное автобронетанковое управление МО РФ... Ну и так далее. 


Госдума одобрила законопроект о создании авиации спецназначения
4 июня 2010

В пятницу в первом чтении Госдумой был одобрен правительственный законопроект, которым в рамках «государственной авиации» создается два самостоятельных вида - «государственная военная авиация» (Минобороны России) и «государственная авиация специального назначения» (ФСБ России, МЧС России, МВД России, ФТС России).

Соответствующие изменения в Воздушный кодекс РФ и закон «О государственном регулировании развития авиации» были разработаны ФСБ России.

«Установленный в настоящее время Воздушным кодексом РФ порядок создания и допуска к эксплуатации авиационной техники для нужд государственной авиации предполагает, что новая авиационная техника в первую очередь и в основной своей массе разрабатывается для решения задач обороны Российской Федерации, без учета должным образом специфики деятельности других федеральных органов исполнительной власти», - говорится в сопроводительных документах к законопроекту, передает РИА «Новости». 

Военная авиация находится в составе ВС РФ, которые предназначены для отражения агрессии, направленной против России, для вооруженной защиты целостности и неприкосновенности территории РФ, а применение подразделений государственной авиации ФСБ России, МВД России, МЧС России и ФТС России осуществляется, в основном, в мирное время и требует использования авиационной техники специального назначения со специальным оборудованием, не предназначенным для решения задач в сфере обороны, отмечают авторы проекта закона.

В связи с этим законопроектом предлагается внести изменения, которые направлены на правовое оформление сложившейся практики и на создание двух самостоятельных видов авиации.

Кроме того, поправками предлагается отнести определение порядка допуска к эксплуатации государственных воздушных судов к компетенции правительства РФ. 

Мне коммент на эту новость понравился:
_"...Судя по состоянию авиационного парка ВВС, Зелину скоро придется командовать одними бумажками. Да он не очень и огорчится этому. Генералы, служащие в настоящее время, полностью поддерживают так называемые "реформы" и им плевать на обороноспособность страны, лишь бы с хлебной должности не попёрли.
Так что им хоть ГВАМО командовать, хоть ГАМНО (чем не вариант - государственная авиация министерства национальной обороны). Начальник ГАМНО - звучит  ...."_

----------


## FLOGGER

если придумали Государственную военную авиацию, значит есть и *негосударственная* военная авиация? Это кому она принадлежит?

----------


## Холостяк

*"Як-130" может не долететь до войск.*

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...oysk-foto.html



Новое авиапроисшествие снова затормозит поступление самолета в войска. Потребность ВВС РФ в “Як-130” оценивается примерно в 200 машин, стоимость каждой — порядка $12—15 млн.

----------


## Redav

> *"Як-130" может не долететь до войск.*
> http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...oysk-foto.html


эталон лапшевешанья  :Biggrin: 




> _Учебно-боевой “Як-130” был принят на вооружение еще в 1997 году и должен был сменить в летных училищах чешские “Л-39”._


Самолет первый полёт которого состоялся 26 апреля 1996 года, а его конкурента МиГ-АТ 21 марта 1996 года, принят на вооружение без технической документации, при отсутствии подготовленного производства для его выпуска, без ГСИ  :Eek:  …офигительная трава водится в МК.

На самом деле проект учебно-боевого самолета Як-130 победил в конкурсе ВВС РФ в 2002 году. Как заявил в августе 2003 года Демченко: «На 200З год ОАО ОКБ им. Яковлева получило средства в размере 150 млн. рублей в рамках государственного оборонного заказа по тематике Як-130. На сегодня получено 70 процентов авансовых платежей от министерства обороны. По линии ГОЗ на 2004 год по тематике Як-130 предусмотрены ассигнования министерства обороны в объеме 340 млн. рублей. Оплата по государственному контракту оплата министерством обороны производится исключительно четко и точно а плановые сроки и плановых объемах».




> _За финансовой помощью разработчики были вынуждены обратиться к итальянцам. Компания Aeromacci в 2001 году за $77 млн. выкупила у создателей всю конструкторскую и техническую документацию на планер машины…_


Вообще-то компания Alenia Aermacchi участвовала в проекте Як/AEM-130. Итогом совместной деятельности и стал Як-130Д совершивший первый полет в 1996 году. В конце 1999 года партнеры расстались. Итальянцы как цивилизованные люди выкупили проектную документацию, дабы иметь юридические основания продолжить работы по этому проекту, а не корячиться над ним с нуля.
По соглашению между ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева с Alenia Aermacchi, Як-130 не может продаваться в страны НАТО, а M-346 - в страны СНГ.

Лохов в такие мелочи Ольга не посвящает, а то пропадет весь трагизм ее… «версии».




> _… и вскоре на внешнем авиарынке появился итальянский двойник “Як-130” под маркой “M-346”. В России же его по-прежнему показывали лишь на авиасалонах или, как в этом году, на Параде Победы в небе над Красной площадью._


Только бы лохи не воспользовались в Инете поисковиками и не узнали, что происходит с этими проектами на самом деле.

Итальянцы сделали два прототипа. Полномасштабный макет самолета был показан на парижском авиасолоне в июне 2001. Предсерийный образец под обозначением LRIP00 главный летчик-испытатель компании Alenia Aermacchi Олинто Чеконелло (Olinto Cecconello)
Поднял с небо с аэродрома Венегоно 7 июля 2008 году, в 19.15 по местному времени. 
Это чадо итальянцы впервые демонстрировали на авиасалоне Farnborough с 14 по 20 июля 2008 года.  

В июне 2009 года на авиасалоне в Ле-Бурже компания Alenia Aermacchi заявила, что заключила с ВВС Италии контракт на закупку M 346. Представители Министерства обороны Италии пояснили, что соглашение на поставку шести самолетов M 346 и комплексного тренировочного обслуживания ВВС Италии находится в процессе оформления.

Компания Alenia Aermacchi радовалась, что ВВС Италии станут первым покупателем M-346. первые машины итальянским ВВС обещано поставить в 2010 году.

Компании EADS Defense и Alenia Aermacchi заключили соглашение о совместном участии в масштабном европейском тендере на поставку учебно-боевых самолетов (AEJPT), сообщает Flightglobal. На конкурс компании намерены представить учебно-боевые самолеты M-346 Master. Заявка на участие была подана 15 марта 2010 года.

Сравниваем с проектом Як-130.

Первый полет предсерийного Як-130 для ВВС РФ с бортовым № 01, старший летчик-испытатель ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева герой России Роман Таскаев поднял с ВПП нижегородского завода "Сокол" 30 апреля 2004 года. Демонстрируя Як-130 в 2008 году на авиасалоне Farnborough ОКБ  им. А.С. Яковлева имело заказ от МО РФ и Алжира.

----------


## MADMAX

ПУТИН ЗАЯВИЛ, ЧТО ПАК-ФА КРУЧЕ ЧЕМ F-22A...

PAK-FA Better than Raptor, Putin Boasts: Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin said last week Russia's fifth generation PAK-FA fighter will be better than the Air Force's F-22, which is the only 5th-gen fighter currently in service. "This machine will be superior to our main competitor, the F-22, in terms of maneuverability, weaponry, and range," said Putin after witnessing a test flight of the new aircraft on June 17, reported Reuters news wire service. The PAK-FA, also known as the T-50, flew for the first time in January. Russia plans to manufacture it jointly with India. Sukhoi has said the airplane should be ready for use in 2015. The emergence of the PAK-FA comes just as the Air Force is hashing out the final details of shutting down the F-22 production line (see F-22 closeout above). (See also Russia Today video of Putin's up-close look.) (For more background, read Stealth for the Other Guys from the March 2010 issue of Air Force Magazine.)

----------


## Холостяк

> ПУТИН ЗАЯВИЛ, ЧТО ПАК-ФА КРУЧЕ ЧЕМ F-22A...
> 
> PAK-FA Better than Raptor, Putin Boasts: Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin said last week Russia's fifth generation PAK-FA fighter will be better than the Air Force's F-22, which is the only 5th-gen fighter currently in service. "This machine will be superior to our main competitor, the F-22, in terms of maneuverability, weaponry, and range," said Putin after witnessing a test flight of the new aircraft on June 17, reported Reuters news wire service. The PAK-FA, also known as the T-50, flew for the first time in January. Russia plans to manufacture it jointly with India. Sukhoi has said the airplane should be ready for use in 2015. The emergence of the PAK-FA comes just as the Air Force is hashing out the final details of shutting down the F-22 production line (see F-22 closeout above). (See also Russia Today video of Putin's up-close look.) (For more background, read Stealth for the Other Guys from the March 2010 issue of Air Force Magazine.)


Пока на языке все крутые... Как в песне поется : "... А я ... лечу и крутизной наслаждаюсь!"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> ПУТИН ЗАЯВИЛ, ЧТО ПАК-ФА КРУЧЕ ЧЕМ F-22A...


Ну, раз заявил, значит так оно и есть. Ему, конечно, виднее.

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошие фото: 

http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/178720.html

http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/180413.html

----------


## AC

> Хорошие фото: 
> 
> http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/178720.html
> 
> http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/180413.html


Да, фото хорошие... Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Что и следовало ожидать......*

Управление государственного заказа Министерства обороны Российской Федерации сообщает проведении аукциона по продаже высвобождаемого недвижимого военного имущества - (Московская область, Одинцовский район, с/п Никольское, *аэродром «Кубинка»)*

http://mil.ru/info/30372/33926/33958/index.shtml

----------


## Антоха

> *Что и следовало ожидать......*
> 
> Управление государственного заказа Министерства обороны Российской Федерации сообщает проведении аукциона по продаже высвобождаемого недвижимого военного имущества - (Московская область, Одинцовский район, с/п Никольское, *аэродром «Кубинка»)*
> 
> http://mil.ru/info/30372/33926/33958/index.shtml


Это территория 3 АЭ. О факте предстоящей продажи народ уже оповещен и оттуда уже давно начали вывозить все военное имущество. Аэродром планируют сделать совместного использования и на освобожденной территории будет гражданский терминал.

----------


## SergM

Ну оно с их точки зрения, наверное, логично. Ибо, собственно, по завершению Плана Приватизации Чубайса - зачем нам собственно военные аэродромы? Путин - ты уже всё в нашей стране продал, или что-то пока придерживаешь?
А так - всё логично - зачем нам военные аэродромы? Если Медведев - лучший друг Терминатора и Б.Обамы,прямо  вслед за Ельциным и Горбачёвым? Да не нужны нам никакие военные аэродромы. Ибо с их точки зрения - после 65 годовщины, скоро и отмечать день Победы будет не нужно, некому и незачем? Если самолёты теперь в России будут проектировать только в Сколкове и только для фирмы Боинг? Это под общим руководством того ... ну этого... вы все его знаете - этот - который с 2мя золотыми яйцами за 100 млн$, которые он очень любит публично чесать. Так что всё очень логично как раз.
Ладно, для подъёма оптимизма выложу свою заметку с другого тоже полнстью унылого авиапромовского сайта:
**********************************************
> Поэтому модератору уже можно сказать спасибо, только за то что ему >удается весь этот разношерстный симпозиум держпть хотя-бы в рамках >приличий.

 Слово "симпозиум" мне нравится. Во всяком случае - оно намного оптимистичней, чем "консилиум"...
На большее в наше время претендовать трудно. Хотя не исключено, что очень скоро "симпозиум" и перейдёт в "консилиум". Но пока надежды не должны умирать. Какие у нас бабы по-прежнему красивые. Уже это внушает некоторый оптимизм.Не боюсь употреблять варварское "бабы" - поскольку как раз тут их всё равно нет, их у нас теперь железяки не интересуют уже совсем, не до того. Но факт, что в России по-прежнему много красивых - во всех смыслах совершенных баб, в отличие от самолётов. Это внушает некоторый оптимизм. Один мой дальний коллега, из большого ВЦ, также как и я запал на Южную Америку, конкретно, на Аргентину, он пока ещё существенно больше меня зарабатывает. Как только набирает на тур - сразу в Буэнос-Айрес. Вернулся недавно, правда, мрачноватый - "кризис, кризис, цены растут". Я ему говорю - "ну бабы-то в Аргентине - по-прежнему красивые?" Давно я не видел такой ураганной положительной реакции. Этот 2х метровый бугай сразу расцвёл - "Да, говорит, бабы в Аргентине прежние, по-прежнему полный атас". Я говорю - "а ты говоришь - "кризис", ещё не всё потеряно..." На чём и порешили.
Единственно, мы должны сильно извинятся перед нашими замечательными женщинами, мы перед ними сильно и тотально виноваты - в том, что недостаточно мужчины, в том главным образом, что оказались не способны остановить всё это кгбэшно-воровское мурло, в том, что допустили эту мразь до всей полноты власти и получили именно то, что имеем - то есть попросту - ничего. Простите нас, женщины. Не верю, что Россию сможет спасти президент-мужчина - уже знаем, что наоборот. Какой бы он ни был кгб-ник. Помню только о президентах Аргентины и Чили. Мужчины ныне ни на что положительно не способны, кроме накопления капиталов и воровства. Мужчины кончились и в России тоже. К сожалению, это уже диагноз.
************************************************

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Это территория 3 АЭ. О факте предстоящей продажи народ уже оповещен и оттуда уже давно начали вывозить все военное имущество. Аэродром планируют сделать совместного использования и на освобожденной территории будет гражданский терминал.


И это правильно!

----------


## nike8887

> да и не купят у нас ни кто Су-34 ибо окрамя нас ни кому не нужен.


Алжир на замену Су-24 собирается покупать.

----------


## Полешук

> Алжир на замену Су-24 собирается покупать.


Так они ж вроде уже имевшиеся Су-24 (МК, вроде) уже модернизировали. или нет?

----------


## nike8887

> Так они ж вроде уже имевшиеся Су-24 (МК, вроде) уже модернизировали. или нет?


В 2009 году с НАПО отправили последние Су-24МК. Они Су-34 на замену Су-24МК собираются закупать, после того как мы наши ВВС вооружим.

----------


## Sanych62

> Алжир на замену Су-24 собирается покупать.


 А Су-30 им, что ли, недостаточно?

----------


## nike8887

> А Су-30 им, что ли, недостаточно?


С каких пор Су-30 стал фронтовым бомбардировщиком? Или сейчас опять начнутся споры про то, что Су-30 делает всё что и Су-34.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Не ВВС, но..

*Авиапарк управделами Президента РФ будет полностью обновлен*

28 июня, AVIA.RU –  В ближайшие годы авиапарк, используемый управлением делами президента России, будет полностью обновлен машинами российского производства, сообщает «Газета.ru».

«10 лет назад, когда ситуация на российских авиапредприятиях была совсем плачевной, мы были, по сути, единственным их заказчиком, – напомнил управляющий делами президента России Владимир Кожин. – Да и сегодня продолжаем оставаться одним из основных покупателей отечественной авиатехники. Более того, наращиваем объемы заказа».

В этой связи Кожин сообщил, что «в ближайшие годы мы намерены полностью обновить наш авиапарк, заменив все старые машины - Ту-134, Ту-154, Ил-96 - новыми аналогами российского производства».

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/6/28/76272/


Надо понимать, что суперджет/Ан-148, Ту-204ХХ и Ил-96ХХ?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Алжир на замену Су-24 собирается покупать.


Ну,что же,можно только радоваться этому возможному контракту,хотя я продолжаю исходить из того,что Су-34 самолет "дорогой"и узкоспециализированный и не всем он нужен в принципе,хотя может я и не прав...
P.S.молодец все же мистер По:)

----------


## Sanych62

> С каких пор Су-30 стал фронтовым бомбардировщиком? Или сейчас опять начнутся споры про то, что Су-30 делает всё что и Су-34.


 Ни в коей мере не причисляю Су-30 к бомбёрам.
 ПМСМ его возможностей для Алжира вполне достаточно, но я ведь не начальник ихнего ГШ :Frown: ...

----------


## nike8887

> Ну,что же,можно только радоваться этому возможному контракту


Это будет ближе к 2020 году.




> хотя я продолжаю исходить из того,что Су-34 самолет "дорогой"и узкоспециализированный и не всем он нужен в принципе,хотя может я и не прав...


Су-34 дешевле Су-30МК* в производстве. Узкоспециализированный - это да, но он в принципе может вести воздушный бой.




> ПМСМ его возможностей для Алжира вполне достаточно, но я ведь не начальник ихнего ГШ...


Бомбит у них Су-24 пока.

----------


## Холостяк

> Не ВВС, но..
> 
> *Авиапарк управделами Президента РФ будет полностью обновлен*
> 
> "....В этой связи Кожин сообщил, что «в ближайшие годы мы намерены полностью обновить наш авиапарк, заменив все старые машины - Ту-134, Ту-154, Ил-96 - новыми аналогами российского производства».
> 
> 
> Надо понимать, что суперджет/Ан-148, Ту-204ХХ и Ил-96ХХ?...."


Неа! Я не думаю что отечественными "аналогами"... Наверно слышали, что при поездке Медведева в Америку, тот сказал, что Россия закупает там пассажирские самолеты... Вот и заменят...
Как уже написали - Российская сторона объявила о закупке 50 пассажирских самолетов "Боинг 737" американского производства на общую сумму 4 млрд долларов.
http://russian.people.com.cn/95181/7041582.html
Вот как раз обновят авиапарк...
На МАКС шумели, что дофига контрактов поназаключали. Только проблема в том, что Россия уже не в состоянии строить самолеты... Поэтому ни по одному контракту ничего и не сделано...., а вот закупают ужо в Амэрике...

Подобная хрень и с Су-34... Его с горем по полам себе то построили (и то никак план не выполнят!!!), а уж за рубеж тем более не сдюжат... Хе-хе-хе!

----------


## ZIGZAG

nike8887 а вы случайно не знаете на сколько МК дороже 34го?помнится Михайлов несколько лет назад озвучил цену "первого"серийного...прав

----------


## nike8887

> nike8887 а вы случайно не знаете на сколько МК дороже 34го?помнится Михайлов несколько лет назад озвучил цену "первого"серийного...прав





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter

----------


## ZIGZAG

оу..ну это даже больше чем я ожидал)))спасибо nike8887.Кстати а как там новые борта поживают?их еще не красили?просто интересно...вдруг камуфляж изменят..или еще ,что новое поставят в "борт" :Rolleyes:

----------


## nike8887

> Кстати а как там новые борта поживают?их еще не красили?просто интересно...вдруг камуфляж изменят..


Один "пустой" фюзеляж на сборке, ещё один почти собрали, ещё два катят по-тихоньку в ЛИС, не красили ещё.




> или еще ,что новое поставят в "борт"


"Родные" движки поставим, АЛ-31ФМ1, ВГТД, пока вроде всё.

----------


## ZIGZAG

nike8887 спасибо еще раз),а я вот все жду может их будут красить как нибудь по новому,и мне интересно будут ли ставить на этот ударный самолет кабинное поле апробированное на Су-35?Щас же вроде как там по пять мфи да?

----------


## nike8887

> мне интересно будут ли ставить на этот ударный самолет кабинное поле апробированное на Су-35?Щас же вроде как там по пять мфи да?


Ну да, пять МФИ стоит. Зачем поле как у Су-35?

----------


## nike8887

Вот чё пишут про стоимость Су-30МКИ:



> стоимость одного Су-30МКИ будет составлять около 3,5 млрд индийских рупий ($80 млн)


http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1277732640
Это почти 2,5 млрд. руб.

----------


## Полешук

> Интересно как мадам Ковальчук считала эти 10 Ми-28Н. Известно, что весной поставили в Буденновск первые 6 (сначала 01,02,03, и чуть позже 04,05,06), при этом по кр.мере первые несколько из них были выпущены еще в 2008 г. Затем к июлю в Ростове летали еще 2 (07 и 08), а на сборке в цеху были еще 4. Какие четыре из них передали сейчас? Видимо 07, 08 и еще два из тех 4, что были на сборке летом. Тогда выходит что и правда поставлено в 2009 году 10, но только не все они построены в этом году...
> 
> *По Су-24М2. В пресс-службе Сухого сказали, что в полк передано 2, а еще 3 отправлены с НАПО на АРЗ во Ржев - видимо  на НАПО больше Су-24 заниматься не будут.* Непонятно только, что будут делать с ними во Ржеве - "чисто" ремонт, или все же тоже доведут до уровня М2. Этот "хвост" в пару Су-24М2 по всей видимости остался с прошлого года: по всем известным табличкам с "рядового" ведь все 24 машины уже д.б.быть к началу 2009 года в Переяславке, которую к 1 декабря разогнали, а матчасть перевели в Хурбу. Видимо не успели в прошлом году все доделать в Новосибирске...
> 
> А что слышно по другим новым поставкам 2009 года? Были ж планы на 6 Ансатов-У, 6 Як-130 (известно пока только про один, да и то не переданный фактически), штук 7 Ми-8МТВ-5. А МиГ-31БМ, Су-25СМ (планировалось 8 вроде бы)? Ка-52 пока вроде ГСИ не завершили, так что поставок нет (да и не понятно, что смогли в Арсеньеве сделать)... И по МиГ-29СМТ - в начале года пару в Липецк передали и 10 - в Курск (а планировали туда вроде как 14 + 2 спарки - из 28+6 оставшихся от алжирского контракта).
> По Су-27СМ (8 в Угловую) и Су-34 (2 в Липецк, а не Воронеж, как планировалось) - все боле-менее понятно.


Почитал в АиК 5/10 статью Михаила Никольского "Путь к совершенству".  Речь о модернизации Су-24М НТП "ГЕФЕСТ и Т" путем оборудования самолета СВП-24. Вроде как у летчиков отзывы положительные. Про положительные отзывы о Су-24М2 ("суховская" модернизация, фактически урезанная Гефестовская)  что-то не слышно (впрочем как и отрицательные)...
Так что может и хорошо, что программу не продолжили, ограничившись одним контрактом на 30 машин.

Плохо что после принятия в октябре 2008 на вооружение СВП-24, было решено что "Российским ВС на период реформирования достаточно 14 Су-24М "Гефест" ...

ПС: по статье Алжирские Су-24МК модернизироввались "Гефестом".

----------


## nike8887

> Почитал в АиК 5/10 статью Михаила Никольского "Путь к совершенству".  Речь о модернизации Су-24М НТП "ГЕФЕСТ и Т" путем оборудования самолета СВП-24. Вроде как у летчиков отзывы положительные. Про положительные отзывы о Су-24М2 ("суховская" модернизация, фактически урезанная Гефестовская)  что-то не слышно (впрочем как и отрицательные)...
> Так что может и хорошо, что программу не продолжили, ограничившись одним контрактом на 30 машин.
> 
> Плохо что после принятия в октябре 2008 на вооружение СВП-24, было решено что "Российским ВС на период реформирования достаточно 14 Су-24М "Гефест" ...
> 
> ПС: по статье Алжирские Су-24МК модернизироввались "Гефестом".


От нас улетело ровно 24 Су-24М2 в 2009 году, с 514-го АРЗ улетело что-нибудь? В Алжир отправили последние Су-24МК2 (так правильнее) тоже в 2009 году. Мало кто знает что Су-24 хотели модернизировать до уровня М3, ТЗ и вся документация была на заводе.

----------


## Полешук

> От нас *улетело ровно 24 Су-24М2* в 2009 году, с 514-го АРЗ улетело что-нибудь?


А в 2007-2008 сколько?

В статье дословно "_в конце 2005 г. был заключен контракт на модернизацию порядка 30 самолетов в вариант Су-24М2._".

----------


## nike8887

> А в 2007-2008 сколько?
> 
> В статье дословно "_в конце 2005 г. был заключен контракт на модернизацию порядка 30 самолетов в вариант Су-24М2._".


Выразился не так: к 2009-му году от нас улетело в общем 24 самолёта. 514 АРЗ тоже должен был модернизировать до М2.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Поставка первых Ил-476 намечена на 2012 год*

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/7/2/76420/

*Минобороны РФ предъявило дополнительные требования к Ан-70*

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/7/2/76425/

----------


## Mad_cat

> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1277732640
> Это почти 2,5 млрд. руб.


Ценообразование по экспортным поставкам совсем другое. Кроме того, там стоит некоторая французская авионика да еще и условия поставки включают подвесное вооружение и подготовку пилотов.

----------


## A.F.

> Су-34 дешевле Су-30МК* в производстве


Это при объеме серии (на сегодня) порядка 10 машин против более 150 МКИ/МКМ (уже построенных на Иркуте) и более 130 МКК/МК2 (на КнААПО)? ну-ну :)
К тому же сравнивать контрактные цены для инозаказчиков, тем более самолетов с импортными комплектующими (как на МКИ/МКМ), с ценами "для себя" не корректно. Для справки: во времена плановой экономики (конец 80-х) Су-27ИБ оценивался по себестоимости примерно на 25% дороже, чем Су-27М (грубо говоря аналог нынешних Су-30МКИ). Даже если не брать в расчет фактор "серийности" (кол-ва построенных самолетов), "железо" Су-34 объективно дороже оного у Су-30, а чего уж говорить про "начинку" (опять-таки, абстрагируясь от импортной комплектухи).

----------


## Холостяк

*Россия получит израильские БПЛА через месяц* 




Первые израильские БПЛА, закупленные министерством обороны РФ в 2009 году, прибудут в Россию менее, чем через месяц, в конце июля. Об этом сообщает сегодня со ссылкой на источники в российской оборонной промышленности газета "Ведомости".
----------------------<cut>----------------------



Российская армия получит партию малых БПЛА I-View Mk150 и средних БПЛА Searcher Mk2 общей стоимостью в 50 миллионов долларов. Как заявил заместитель министра обороны Владимир Поповкин, эта партия будет первой и последней. 
Однако по данным газеты вести, делая это заявление, Поповкин не имел в виду прекращения сотрудничества с израильской оборонной промышленностью. "Ведомости" утверждают, что Россия ведет активные переговоры с Израилем о строительстве на своей территории совместного с концерном ТАА предприятия по производству БПЛА. 



Стоимость сделки оценивается в 300 миллионов долларов, и собирать на нем планируется гораздо более современные высотные БПЛА Heron. 
В середине июня этого года газета "Гаарец" сообщала, что переговоры между концерном "Израильская авиационная промышленность" (IAI) и правительством России о строительстве в России завода по строительству беспилотных летательных аппаратов по израильским технологиям, а также о прямой продаже БПЛА в Россию, были заморожены после вмешательства правительства Израиля. 



Газета сообщала, что Израиль напряженно относится к поставкам российского оружия арабскому и мусульманскому миру, и есть серьезные основания полагать, что полученная Россией технология строительства БПЛА в конечном счете попадет в руки враждебных Израилю государств. Ни Иерусалим, ни Вашингтон не заинтересованы в этом.

----------


## Pilot

Российские летчики и зенитные расчеты успешно отстрелялись в Читинской области в рамках учений "Восток-2010"



Москва. 5 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летные экипажи и расчеты зенитных ракетных войск Сибирского и Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО успешно выполнили поставленные задачи на оперативно-стратегических учениях "Восток-2010", сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

В сообщении Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России, поступившем в "Интерфакс" в субботу, отмечается, что учения прошли в Читинской области на полигоне "Телемба".

"Ведение воздушных боев летные экипажи отработали с временных и постоянных аэродромов базирования на сверхзвуковых всепогодных истребителях-перехватчиках дальнего действия МиГ-31 и истребителях Су-27. Летчики точно провели пуски боевых ракет на полигоне", - говорится в сообщении.

В нем отмечается, что расчеты зенитных ракетных войск Сибирского и Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО с земли успешно выполнили работу по авиационному противодействию.

"В ходе ведения противовоздушных боев по отражению налета условного противника на полигоне "Телемба" были проведены боевые пуски зенитными ракетными системами С-300 по мишеням типа "Коршун" и "Стриж". Все цели были поражены", - говорится в сообщении.

В свою очередь задачи авиационной поддержки мотострелковых и танковых подразделений выполнили экипажи вертолетов армейской авиации Ми-24 и Ми-8. Обозначение налета условного противника проводили экипажи на самолетах Су-24 и Су-25.

В рамках выполнения специальных задач успешно отработали новейшие истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34, самолет дальнего радиолокационного действия А-50 и постановщик помех Ан-12.

Всего в этот день в учениях было задействовано около 70 единиц авиационной техники ВВС, в том числе МиГ-31, Су-24, Су-25, Су-34, Су-27, Ан-50, Ан-12, четыре подразделения ЗРВ ВВС на С-300, отмечается в сообщении Минобороны.

Начальник зенитных ракетных войск ВВС генерал-майор Сергей Попов сообщил, что полк зенитных ракетных войск, вооруженный ЗРС С-300, на учениях "Восток-2010" уничтожил на полигоне "Телемба" в субботу все мишени, имитирующие современные боевые самолеты и беспилотные летательные аппараты.

"Полк Олега Жеромского справился со своими задачами. Уничтожено 4 мишени, расход зенитных управляемых ракет составил 10, эффективность показана 100-процентная. Та задача, которая была поставлена этому полку на практические действия главнокомандующим ВВС, была сегодня выполнена", -сказал он в субботу в прямом эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы".

"Полк выполнял задачи со своим штатным вооружением и военной техникой", - отметил С.Попов.

В свою очередь в пресс-службе Сибирского военного округа сообщили, что в учениях участвовали три зенитных ракетных дивизиона "Бук-1М" и полк С-300, которые поразили на полигоне "Телемба" 14 мишеней.

"Боевые стрельбы велись по 14 мишеням, имитирующим авиацию. "Ряд мишеней - это принципиально новые технические решения, имитирующие высокоскоростные современные летательные аппараты, в том числе БЛА, действующие на различных высотах. Стрельбы велись в условиях сложной воздушной обстановки с использованием помех", - отметили в СибВО.

----------


## Nazar

Что-то Ил-38 Североморские не упомянули, туда три борта ушло.

----------


## nike8887

Ну что могу сказать, горжусь что причастен к производству Су-34  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Российские летчики и зенитные расчеты успешно отстрелялись в Читинской области в рамках учений "Восток-2010"
> Москва. 5 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летные экипажи и расчеты зенитных ракетных войск Сибирского и Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО успешно выполнили поставленные задачи на оперативно-стратегических учениях "Восток-2010", сообщили в Минобороны РФ.
> В сообщении Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России, поступившем в "Интерфакс" в субботу, отмечается, что учения прошли в Читинской области на полигоне "Телемба"...


Выполнили-то они может и выполнили, но техника отработала там... кхе-кхе.. с грехом пополам...  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Вот говорят про беспосадочный перелет с кучей дозаправок, а кто в Кольцово тогда садился, интересно мне знать?

----------


## AC

> Вот говорят про беспосадочный перелет с кучей дозаправок, а кто в Кольцово тогда садился, интересно мне знать?


Ну, кто-то мог и садиться, а кто-то нет...  :Smile: 
А вообще вчера в Кольцово вон опять Ил-78-е сели:
http://russianplanes.net/ID23365
http://russianplanes.net/ID23361
http://russianplanes.net/ID23360
 :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Су-24М там точно садились.

----------


## AC

> Су-24М там точно садились.


"Кр.звезда" тут дала наконец некоторые цифры: перебрасывались мол с Европы 2 Су-34 и 24 Су-24.
Су-34 мол шли с двумя дозаправками, а вообще мол летели "с двумя-тремя" (дозапрвками) -- видимо, Су-24 шли таки с тремя.
Так вот на единовременную переброску-то 26 бортов с таким количеством дозаправок танкеров-то, боюсь, не хватит у нас... Стало быть какие-то Су-24М и в Кольцово могли и должны были садиться.  :Smile: 
Кстати, на каком-то из сайтов я встретил фото Су-24М, подловленного споттером в те же примерно дни типа в Шаголе,  -- так что может и там садились тоже они.  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> "Кр.звезда" тут дала наконец некоторые цифры: перебрасывались мол с Европы 2 Су-34 и 24 Су-24...
> Так вот на единовременную переброску-то 26 бортов с таким количеством дозаправок танкеров-то, боюсь, не хватит у нас... Стало быть какие-то Су-24М и в Кольцово могли и должны были садиться...


Кстати, та же "Кр.звезда" пишет, что 12 Су-24М были переброшены на дальний "Восток-2010" из Морозовска. Вот именно они-то как раз, я думаю, и вряд ли с дозаправкой летели -- скорее, как раз с посадками...   :Cool:

----------


## AC

И наконец, дозаправка Су-34 и Су-24М на обратном пути с дальнего "Востока-2010" -- сегодняшние фото:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?p=657549#post657549

----------


## Griffon

> И наконец, дозаправка Су-34 и Су-24М на обратном пути с дальнего "Востока-2010" -- сегодняшние фото:
> http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?p=657549#post657549


 :Eek:  Спасибо большое! совсем я за был про этот эксклюзивный топик :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Похоже все, что за полосой от ЦПАТа в Кубинке продают. Сначала вторую вывели и очистили для продажи, теперь первую :(

----------


## AC

> Кстати, та же "Кр.звезда" пишет, что 12 Су-24М были переброшены на дальний "Восток-2010" из Морозовска. Вот именно они-то как раз, я думаю, и вряд ли с дозаправкой летели -- скорее, как раз с посадками...


Видео дозаправки и встречи воронежских тут:
http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...ka_v_0807.html

----------


## Nazar

У меня знакомый в этом перелете участвовал, прилетит расспрошу. :Smile:

----------


## AC

> У меня знакомый в этом перелете участвовал, прилетит расспрошу.


Так Вы уж, пожалуйста, и про морозовских заодно спросите: с дозаправками они или с посадками летели в итоге-то???  :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Зенитно-ракетная система С-500 войдет в систему ПРО России*
*http://news.mail.ru/politics/4102969/*
Новейшая зенитно-ракетная система С-500, разрабатываемая в России, войдет в систему противоракетной обороны (ПРО) страны, заявил во вторник главком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 
«Зенитно-ракетная система С-500 — это система, которая будет решать задачи противоракетной обороны в России», — сказал Зелин. 
На просьбу журналистов уточнить технические характеристики этой системы он сообщил: «Я бы не сравнивал С-500 с системой стратегической ПРО США, так как у них разные технические параметры».

----------


## Холостяк

*Минобороны вооружает армию мифическим оружием* 





«Пакфайер» летает с «чужим» двигателем, а к комплексу С-400 нет ракет

За последние три дня высокопоставленные чиновники минобороны сделали ряд бодрых заявлений о поставках в армию и на флот новых видов оружия. Речь шла, в основном, о давно ожидаемом истребителе пятого поколения с черновым конструкторским названием ПАК ФА и многострадальном зенитно-ракетном комплексе С-400 «Триумф». Правда, почему-то военные чиновники, скромно опуская сегодняшний ход перевооружения армии, убаюкивали журналистов футуристическими мечтаниями. *Первый заместитель министра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин*





пообещал, что серийные закупки истребителя пятого поколения для ВВС России начнутся в 2016 году. *Главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин* на год скостил срок, заявив, что поставки ПАК ФА начнутся с 2015 года, что все-равно не скоро. 





Что касается С-400, то 23 дивизиона данного комплекса планируется развернуть тоже к 2015 году, хотя на днях Зелин «подкорректировал» и эту дату, заявив «Интерфаксу», что «до конца 2010 года на Дальнем Востоке будут установлены системы С-400, обладающие высокими характеристиками». 
Зачем чиновники минобороны, перебивая друг друга, торопятся похвастать перед обывателем будущими успехами, в общем-то понятно: реформы идут, средств съедают много, а результат только с минусом. По оценке самого первого заместителя министр обороны РФ Владимира Поповкина, «что касается Военно-морского флота, авиации, Сухопутных войск, то доля современного вооружения там ... катастрофически мала». Нужно как-то успокаивать общественное мнение, вот и идет в ход футуристическая беллетристика. Однако не всех граждан можно взбодрить заявлениями о «светлом будущем». 
- Дело даже не в том, что в создании истребителя пятого поколения мы далеко отстали от США и продолжаем терять темпы, — считает *эксперт инфоцентра «Оружие ХХI века» капитан второго ранга Александр Сурпин*. — Напомню, работы над истребителем пятого поколения в СССР и США начались примерно одновременно, но у нас из-за недостаточного финансирования ПАК ФА только испытывается, а в США еще 15 декабря 2005 года вступила в строй первая эскадрилья самолетов пятого поколения F-22A «Рэптор». Американцы позже сконструировали второй тип истребителя пятого поколения F-35. И даже в его создании они опережают нас. На сегодняшний день собрано более 20 самолетов F-35. 
*«СП»:- А что у нас?*
- Сам замминистра Владимир Поповкин признается, что сейчас испытывается один летный образец, к которому в конце года добавится еще один аппарат. В 2011-2012 годах должны завершиться испытания планера ПАК ФА, а в 2013 году минобороны намерено заключить с «Сухим» контракт на поставку 10 самолетов для испытания вооружений.
*«СП»: — Пусть мы отстаем в темпах, но наш «Пакфайер» по тактико-техническим характеристикам лучше, а по недавнему заявлению Владимира Путина, и в три раза дешевле американских образцов, так ведь?*
- По рассказам, несомненно. На деле все обстоит несколько иначе. Представьте себе, у истребителя, который уже обещают к каким-то срокам поставить в войска, до сих пор нет двигателя и трудно сказать, когда он будет. 
*«СП»:- Как это? Он же уже летает?*
- На «чужом» двигателе. Вот заявление главкома ВВС Зелина: «В настоящее время мы поднимаем самолет пятого поколения на неродном двигателе, то есть не на том, который будет на серийном образце». Возможно, что к началу серийных поставок самолет будет оснащен новым двигателем: «Во всяком случае, если первая партия будет с этим неродным двигателем, то остальная серия — с новым». По словам главкома, проблемы с разработкой двигателя были обусловлены организационными неурядицами, которые в настоящее время преодолеваются. 

Не лучше дело обстоит и с С-400. «СП» уже писала о том, что этот проект до сих пор не доведен до логического завершения. Мы тогда приводили мнение *генерального директора ГСКБ »Алмаз-Антей» Игоря Ашурбейли* о том, что еще даже не начато серийное производство зенитных управляемых ракет дальнего действия (ЗУР ДД) для ЗРС С-400 «Триумф». По словам Ашурбейли, после завершения предварительных испытаний 26 декабря 2009 года новая ракета была передана на государственные испытания. Боевые проверочные пуски ракеты должны завершиться в третьем квартале 2010 года. Поставка ЗУР для первых двух дивизионов ЗРС С-400 начнется после этого, а в 2011 году ими планируется укомплектовать четыре дивизиона С-400. Но министерство обороны то ли потеряло интерес к ЗРС С-400, то ли распылило средства на парады и салюты, во всяком случае оно неожиданно прервало деловые отношения с «Алмазом-Антеем» по поставкам ЗРС С-400. Ашурбейли пожаловался журналистам: «Происходит для нас пока непонятное — на 2012 год у нас нет ни одного подписанного договора. То есть, мы сегодня можем говорить о том, что три месяца 2012 года мы уже потеряли, потому что технологический цикл производства системы составляет 24 месяца». 

Из заявлений главкома ВВС можно было сделать вывод, что минобороны «взяло за основу» мифический комплекс С-500. Но по словам того же Игоря Ашурбейли, работы по созданию С-500 вообще наткнулись на ряд серьезных проблем, в том числе кадровых и технологических. По его заявлению в прессе, к ГСКБ «Алмаз-Антей» присоединились еще четыре предприятия, специализирующихся на создании техники ПВО и ПРО, а также автоматизированных систем управления. Но общей бедой для них Ашурбейли назвал отсутствие опытно-конструкторских работ на новые разработки: «Все они продолжают заниматься модернизацией давным-давно разработанной техники». 
В последних заявлениях представителей минобороны о С-500 уже не говорится ни слова, зато звучат твёрдые обещания поставить комплекс С- 400 к концу этого года (без ракет?).
В общем, история с С-400, так же как и с «Пакфайером», не только футуристическая, но и с интригующе запутанным сюжетом. Возможно, у некоторых военных чиновников пропадает талант писателей — фантастов. Не удивительно, ведь в минобороны сейчас кого только нет! А вот настоящих профессионалов, похоже, маловато.

----------


## Полешук

Ссылку поставте, пожалуйста...

----------


## Полешук

> Через два-три года все самолеты российских ВВС будут оснащены новым прицельно-навигационным комплексом
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 14 июля. (ИТАР-ТАСС). В течение двух-трех лет все боевые самолеты российских ВВС будут оснащены новым прицельно-навигационным комплексом, сообщил начальник Генерального штаба ВС РФ генерал армии Николай Макаров. Отвечая на вопрос, как проявили себя на учениях модернизированные и новые самолеты ВВС - Макаров отметил, что "у нас идет серьезная модернизация авиационной техники". "В первую очередь - это фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24М2, - сказал генерал. - На нем установлен новый прицельно-навигационный комплекс. Благодаря ему точность наших ударов повысилась в разы". 
> 
> "В течение двух-трех лет мы оснастим этим комплексом все самолеты и откажемся от прежней практики рассыпать бомбы по площади", - сказал Макаров. "В целом, слаженность авиации нас приятно удивила на этих учениях ("Восток-2010"), - заметил он.


http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=86421&cid=25

Я так понял, что речь об модернизации еще оставшихся Су-24М в М2. Плохо что именно в "М2", а не в "М Гефест". Но может и ошибаюсь (надеюсь)....

----------


## Холостяк

> Ссылку поставте, пожалуйста...


http://nnm.ru/blogs/ashkaa777/minobo...skim_oruzhiem/

----------


## ZIGZAG

> http://nnm.ru/blogs/ashkaa777/minobo...skim_oruzhiem/


Глупо комментировать это,нужно просто добавить к списку  ругательств-растопшин,храмчихин,шурыги  н еще и сурпин.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=86421&cid=25
> 
> Я так понял, что речь об модернизации еще оставшихся Су-24М в М2. Плохо что именно в "М2", а не в "М Гефест". Но может и ошибаюсь (надеюсь)....


Приветствую вас ув. Полешук!:)вы по моему забыли добавить и Ту-22м3,по крайней мере  один самолет гефестом доработан и опробован у вас в стране:)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Через два-три года все самолеты российских ВВС будут оснащены новым прицельно-навигационным комплексом


Не верю! ©  :Wink:

----------


## nike8887

> Я так понял, что речь об модернизации еще оставшихся Су-24М в М2. Плохо что именно в "М2", а не в "М Гефест". Но может и ошибаюсь (надеюсь)....


Кто будет заниматься модернизацией М в М2? Правильно, никто.

----------


## Nazar

> Кто будет заниматься модернизацией М в М2? Правильно, никто.


Липецкие борта в какой стандарт переделаны?

----------


## nike8887

> Липецкие борта в какой стандарт переделаны?


В Липецке скорее всего гефестовские, остальные насколько помню только в Хабаровске, около 30-ти штук. Президент говорил, что МО больше не намеряно модернизировать 3-е поколение...

----------


## AC

> Липецкие борта в какой стандарт переделаны?


В "гефестовские", но там их не так много...

----------


## AC

> В Липецке скорее всего гефестовские, остальные насколько помню только в Хабаровске, около 30-ти штук. Президент говорил, что МО больше не намеряно модернизировать 3-е поколение...


На Дальнем Востоке "суховские" М2.
Мне сказали, что "гефестовские" борты получил уже и Морозовск, но я пока не смог подтвердить эту информацию...  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> В "гефестовские", но там их не так много...


Вот о чем я и говорю, их там что-то около 8 бортов, если я не ошибаюсь.
Меня больше интересовало есть-ли там М2 и сколько.

----------


## AC

> Вот о чем я и говорю, их там что-то около 8 бортов, если я не ошибаюсь.
> Меня больше интересовало есть-ли там М2 и сколько.


Да, М2 тоже есть там: №№ 11, 22 и 34 белые.
"Гефест" ИМХО: №№ 40, 44 и 45 красные.

----------


## Nazar

> "Гефест" ИМХО: №№ 40, 44 и 45 красные.


Когда они в Сиверскую ( на полигон ) прилетали, я спрашивал летчиков, называлась сумма в 7, или 8 машин. Может раскидали куда, или они и те которые на экспорт шли посчитали?

Скорее всего второе, так как по этой ссылке, их действительно всего три.
http://abaza.ilisso.ru/ru_su24.xml

----------


## AC

> Когда они в Сиверскую ( на полигон ) прилетали, я спрашивал летчиков, называлась сумма в 7, или 8 машин. Может раскидали куда, или они и те которые на экспорт шли посчитали?
> 
> Скорее всего второе, так как по этой ссылке, их действительно всего три.
> http://abaza.ilisso.ru/ru_su24.xml


Эти три просто четко идентифицируются во всех реестрах (в том числе и в моем), т.к. на них помимо традиционной липецкой эмблемы "Всегда" нарисован еще и лейбл "Гефеста". А дальше поди пойми -- может, у них и на каких-то других красных "сороковых" аппаратура эта стоит, только без лейбла...  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> А дальше поди пойми -- может, у них и на каких-то других красных "сороковых" аппаратура эта стоит, только без лейбла...


Возможно.....

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Не верю! ©


как не странно, я с вами соглашусь...может Макаров имел ввиду только Ту-22...и не утруждал себя уточнениями...,а может журналисты вырвали из контекста...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Кто будет заниматься модернизацией М в М2? Правильно, никто.


Ну, вроде МО стремится,что бы модернизацией занимались АРЗ а серийные заводы делали новые изделия,другой вопрос, а АРЗ даже сейчас на что-нибудь акромя ремонта способны?Вроде Ржев получил право производить модернизацию 31х,и освободил Горький от этого.
nike8887 вы не подскажите кто у нас ремонтом 24х занимается?,может там идут какие нибудь "процессы" :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Возможно.....


Вот тут пишут про 4 машины с "Гефестом" всего, и что 3 из них -- в Липецке:
http://www.avia.ru/press/6591/
Видимо 4-я пошла в ГЛИЦ?...  :Confused:

----------


## nike8887

> nike8887 вы не подскажите кто у нас ремонтом 24х занимается?,может там идут какие нибудь "процессы"


Насколько я знаю ремонт делает 514-й АРЗ. Мы ремонтируем только алжирские Су-24МК. Фюзеляж новый не можем клепать, всю оснастку похерили, можем только крылья. Президент давал приказ о прекращении модернизации 3-го поколения.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Спасибо nike8887,514 АРЗ так это и есть Ржев!,что то мне подсказывает- там могут в "гефесты" бомбардировщики модернизировать...хотя наверное говорили всеже о Ту-22 ,а сушки так и отлетают до пенсии без модернизации ИМХО.

----------


## ZIGZAG

http://periscope2.ru/?digest_id=17165 -кое-какая информация.

----------


## nike8887

> Спасибо nike8887,514 АРЗ так это и есть Ржев!,что то мне подсказывает- там могут в "гефесты" бомбардировщики модернизировать...хотя наверное говорили всеже о Ту-22 ,а сушки так и отлетают до пенсии без модернизации ИМХО.


"Гефест и Т" щас не пойми чем занимаются, толи компьтеры для наземного транспорта делают, толи хз...

----------


## AC

> "Гефест и Т" щас не пойми чем занимаются, толи компьтеры для наземного транспорта делают, толи хз...


Тем же самым и занимаются...

----------


## nike8887

> Тем же самым и занимаются...


Чем тем же самым? Блоки для Су-24МК ремонтирует?

----------


## AC

> Чем тем же самым? Блоки для Су-24МК ремонтирует?


Ставит СВП-24 на Су-24М.

----------


## nike8887

> Ставит СВП-24 на Су-24М.


Узнал сегодня, "Гефест и Т" щас модернизируют Ту-22М3 и Су-24М(МК).

----------


## AC

> Узнал сегодня, "Гефест и Т" щас модернизируют Ту-22М3 и Су-24М(МК).


См. тут в частности:
http://www.tenderlib.ru/gos/gos?govT...46&govId=23923

----------


## Полешук

> Узнал сегодня, "Гефест и Т" щас модернизируют Ту-22М3 и Су-24М(МК).


Эт хорошо.

----------


## Полешук

> См. тут в частности:
> http://www.tenderlib.ru/gos/gos?govT...46&govId=23923





> Предмет государственного контракта:комплекс бортового оборудования КБО СВП-24 (ВАКШ.44629.002 ТУ) – 2 комплекта.


А что ж так мало-то :Confused:

----------


## Полешук

> Минобороны составило план покупок авиатехники на ближайшие 10 лет
>  Сохранить  0  
>  Share  В Мой Мир   Buzz  
> 
> 
> 
> Первые 10 самолетов пятого поколения будут закуплены в период с 2013 по 2015 годы, а с 2016 года Минобороны закупит еще 60 таких истребителей, заявил замминистра обороны Владимир Поповкин.
> 
> "Первые самолеты будут закуплены с 2013 года",— сказал он РИА "Новости". К 2015 году будет закуплена установочная партия этих самолетов, которые будут направлены в войска для освоения. С 2016 года министерство будет закупать этот самолет серийно.
> ...


http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/07/19/199101.html

Ну что ж, делаем пометку - до 2020 г. до 60 ПАКов  и около 1000 (т.е.от 800 до 999) вертушек.

Теперь дожить бы...

----------


## ZIGZAG

наверное скоро обьявят о возрождении АА...эх хорошо бы... :Rolleyes:

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!
Тут буквально пару дней назад перебирал старые номера АиК, попалась статья Зелина в сентябрьском номере за тот год о планах по технике для ВВС, что-то там таких "откровений" по самолетам не было: Ан-124 хотели только модернизировать, а закупать Ил-76МД-90А и Ил-112В, по боевым самолетам обещались массовые закупки Су-35, МиГ-35 и Су-34, что-то у нас программа вооружений до 2020 каждые полгода меняется... 

Тут вот ещё один вопрос у меня есть: численный состав военной приёмки по всей стране "соптимизировали" или изборочно? Как-то начало данного процесса очень хорошо совпало с многочисленными заявлениями по перевооружению армии, к чему бы это...

----------


## ZIGZAG

Вечер добрый kfmut!У меня тоже такое ощющение сложилось,что пересматривают каждые полгода в сторону увеличения :Biggrin: ,но это же к лучшему!!!вспомните интервью дедушки Михайлова-он вообще говорил только о модернизации и в мизерных количествах,а покупка только после 2015 года!!!Все-таки война отрезвила политиков у нас))
А про военную приемку по моему говорил Сердюков,что ее в нынешнем виде не будет,то есть приписанных к предприятиям(зависимых)буд  ут типа как я понял командировки и находится офисы военной приемки будут в крупных городах...или фирмах..

----------


## Полешук

> Приветствую!
> Тут буквально пару дней назад перебирал старые номера АиК, попалась статья Зелина в сентябрьском номере за тот год о планах по технике для ВВС, что-то там таких "откровений" по самолетам не было: Ан-124 хотели только модернизировать, а закупать Ил-76МД-90А и Ил-112В, по боевым самолетам обещались массовые закупки Су-35, МиГ-35 и Су-34, что-то у нас программа вооружений до 2020 каждые полгода меняется... 
> 
> Тут вот ещё один вопрос у меня есть: численный состав военной приёмки по всей стране "соптимизировали" или изборочно? Как-то начало данного процесса очень хорошо совпало с многочисленными заявлениями по перевооружению армии, к чему бы это...


Извиняюсь за офтоп. Мне вместо АиК 3/10 деньги вернули. Никто не знает где можно электронную версию скачать (pdf или подобное)?
В этом номере как раз про Еврофайтер начало статьи...

----------


## ZIGZAG

http://www.kodges.ru/77843-aviaciya-...3-2010.html-я отсюда качаю)

----------


## kfmut

> У меня тоже такое ощющение сложилось,что пересматривают каждые полгода в сторону увеличения


В сторону увеличения чего? :-) Цифры по планируемым закупкам ПАК ФА примерно такие же как были по Су-35, при, видимо, больших стоимости и сроках поступления в войска... или МО хочет с 13-го года начать закупки Су-35, а с 15-года - ПАК ФА? Про Ан-70 тоже пишут, что он дороже модернизированного 76-ого...




> А про военную приемку по моему говорил Сердюков,что ее в нынешнем виде не будет,то есть приписанных к предприятиям(зависимых)буд  ут типа как я понял командировки и находится офисы военной приемки будут в крупных городах...или фирмах..


На начало года в военных представительствах "излишек" военнослужащих хотели частично перевести в гражданские специалисты, а частично уволить, так вот, недавно общался с бывшими коллегами, и если я их правильно понял, то численность ВП стала меньше примерно на 80%, а контроль с их стороны стал простой формальностью :-( Хотелось бы узнать, оно таким образом по всей стране произошло или нет?

----------


## Холостяк

*Российские вертолетостроители приступают к созданию новой боевой машины*  

http://nnm.ru/blogs/ashkaa777/nash_v...okoleniya/#cut

----------


## Полешук

> http://www.kodges.ru/77843-aviaciya-...3-2010.html-я отсюда качаю)


Спасибо. Закачалось.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*ВВС России получат шесть Су-34*

20 июля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer –   Шесть бомбардировщиков последнего поколения Су-34 будут поставлены в ВВС России до конца текущего года, сообщает РИА Новости. Об этом заявил гендиректор компаний "Сухой" и "МиГ" Михаил Погосян во вторник на авиакосмическом салоне в Фарнборо.

"Сейчас мы реализуем контракт на поставку Су-34 для нужд Минобороны, два самолета мы уже поставили", - сказал Погосян.

"Мы наращиваем производство в Новосибирске, и надеюсь, что со следующего года начнем поставлять в ВВС 12-20 самолетов ежегодно", - добавил он.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/7/20/76802/

----------


## APKAH

Су-34:
_"Шесть бомбардировщиков последнего поколения Су-34 будут поставлены в ВВС России до конца текущего года...надеюсь, что со следующего года начнем поставлять в ВВС 12-20 самолетов ежегодно...два самолета мы уже поставили",_ - сказал Погосян.   :Smile: 
Ну лапшист! Питает надежды он...просто отрабатывает госсредства данные на контракт... 
Вероятно имеет ввиду переданные 19.12.2009 два Су-34 - так это два последних еще по старому контракту на 5 машин...
 Верить на слово нельзя! Только состоявшимся фактам...
Почему про "звезду" авиапрома не упомянул - Су-100? Давно не слышно...

----------


## ZIGZAG

Ув.kfmut,ну что же непонятного!?Поповкин очень ясно сказал,что после предварительного заключения(2013год) по ПАКФА мы планируем закупить партию из 10 штук для войсковых испытаний,а если все окей,то с 2015 начать закупку от 50 до 100 машин(в зависимости от количества выделенных на армию ассигнований)Про Су-35 тоже все ясно сказано(и подписан первый контракт) 48 до 2015года,с 2015 по 2020 еще 48 в независимости от закупки ПАКФА.
А про увеличения я имел ввиду мои любимые вертолеты))))их кроме Ми-28 Михайлов до 2015 года вообще не обещал покупать,а только мод.
Про Ил-76 и Ан-70 мое мнение,что не так все ясно кто дороже,Ил собирают штучно и со старым брэо,новый проект пока по моему висит,Ан-70 пока не выпускается,но борт новее и в программу пошли деньги от военных есть обещание купить.
Что вы так переживаете за военпредов?Как будто у нас раньше качество было на высоте и все было с приемкой прекрасно а злой гений Сердюков все опять поломал!Советская приемка это -дорогое ОЧКОВТИРАТЕЛЬСТВО!
Короче хуже не будет!Да здравствуют перемены!Ура конкуренции!!Слава Сердюкову-Макарову-Поповкину,Слава!!!В перед к новому облику товарищи!
эко меня торкнуло :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

Я буду очень рад если все эти обещания г-на Поповкина станут явью, просто как-то не очень в них верится :-), например, Погасян уже столько заказов для КнААПО набрал, что мне не понятно как он их выполнит, хотя если по началу ГИ Су-35 данных нет, то, видимо, не стоит ожидать, что его будут делать в значительных количествах в ближайшие пару лет и будет время для выполнения инозаказа, хотя опять же первый серийный борт обещали к концу года... По Ми-28, вроде, после оснащения Буденовска как-то всё подозрительно успокоилось, хотя возможно, что я что-то упустил ;-)

По поводу военпредов я спорить не буду, просто, имея опыт общения с ними на профессиональной почве, скажу что здесь вы не правы на 99.9%.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Приветствую вас kfmut!Про военпредов вам видней,я сними не общался,а вот читая о освоении ,производстве какой-либо военной продукции читал о их(военпреды)работе,одно могу сказать -они почти везде зависимы были от "красных директоров",а это точно не гуд.
Сомнение,в то что выполнят все обещания есть,у нас выросло покаление которое не видело такого(,но я исхожу из того,что больше уже не прокатит такое ,если власть не построит новую армию,то ей крышка вместе со страной,то-есть и нам тоже.А мистер ПО бизнесмен он должен набирать заказов как можно больше,это его работа,да и делать он мне кажется будет не один а на пару с ув. nike8887 :Biggrin:  а в этот тандем я верю!!! :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

*Минобороны продало аэродром Кубинка.*

_Вместо военных здесь будут летать олигархи_
*В среду Минобороны РФ провело в Москве аукцион по продаже земель, территорий и объектов, расположенных на знаменитом подмосковном аэродроме Кубинка, где ранее базировалась ныне расформированная легендарная 16-я воздушная армия и пилотажные группы «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи». Как и предполагалось, владельцем территории стала структура «Нафты-Москва». Правда, в то время российское военное ведомство решительно опровергало сообщения о планах продажи аэродрома.* 
С молотка ушел участок общей площадью 46 га и 23 объекта недвижимости (укрытия, хранилища и т.п.) начальной стоимостью 212,077 млн рублей (около $6,8 млн). Продали его по итогам торгов за 217 с небольшим млн. Владельцем стало принадлежащее «Нафта-Москва» ЗАО «Аэропорт Кубинка». Вторым претендентом было некое никому не известное ООО «Балт-Инвест».
Владелец “Нафта-Москва” Сулейман Керимов, занимающий 19 позицию в рейтинге богатейших бизнесменов России по версии Forbes, владелец $5,5 млрд., собирался создать на базе Кубинки первый в стране аэропорт для бизнес-авиации. На проект, по словам зампреда правительства Московской области Петра Кацыва, было уже выделено 6,5 млрд. рублей. Для чего военный аэродром должен был перейти в управление ЗАО «Аэропорт Кубинка», на 100% принадлежащего кипрскому ООО «Нафта Москва (Кипр) Лимитед» во главе с Олегом Липатовым (гендиректором «Нафта-Москвы», ранее занимавшимся проектом города миллионеров Рублево-Архангельское).
Однако тогда этим бизнес-планам не суждено было сбыться. По информации «МК», продавцы из Минобороны не учли того, что аэродром Кубинка был задействован в договоре «Открытое небо», подписанным Россией в числе 27 государств Европы, США и Канады. Его участникам было дано право совершать полеты над территорией друг друга с целью наблюдения за военной деятельностью по оговоренным трассам, используя конкретные аэродромы, куда прилетали миссии наблюдателей. В их число вошла и Кубинка, и по договору мы не могли менять статус этого аэродрома.
В результате, премьер Путин был вынужден своим распоряжением оставить Кубинку в ведении Минобороны. Из чего в военном ведомстве тут же не преминули сделать громкий пиар: «появление на аэродроме Кубинки частных структур исключено», дескать, не отдадим наше достояние проклятым бизнесменам. Будем летать сами, да еще его и отремонтируем его за деньги военного бюджета. Правда, для кого ремонтировать, если 16-я воздушная армия, базировавшаяся там, расформирована и летать уже некому?
Расчет тут, видимо, был на то, что договоры не вечны, все равно потом аэродром продавать, так чего же новым хозяевам-коммерсантам тратиться на ремонт полосы?
И вот наконец этот момент настал.

----------


## Холостяк

*Разбор пилотов*

_Российские летчики впервые рассказали о критической ситуации в гражданской авиации, не скрывая своих имен
_Ситуация с безопасностью пассажирских авиаперевозок и с состоянием российского авиапрома дошла до критической черты. Дальше — только полный и окончательный развал когда-то ведущей отрасли и неизбежные катастрофы с человеческими жертвами. Чиновники как всегда делают вид, что все в порядке, и пиарят “прорывные проекты авиапрома”. Но молчать больше не могут те, кто в буквальном смысле держит в своих руках наши жизни, — сами летчики. Пилоты крупнейшей российской авиакомпании обратились в “МК” не с жалобами, а с отчаянным предупреждением — состояние авиации таково, что гарантировать безопасность полетов они больше не могут. 

_— Мы, летчики самой крупной отечественной авиакомпании, на страницах “МК” открыто заявляем, что больше не можем, как раньше, гарантировать вам стопроцентно безопасных полетов. Мы хотим, чтоб услышали все: авиационной отраслью страны в последние годы управляют дилетанты. А потому и мы — летчики, и вы — пассажиры, — все сейчас находимся на волосок от масштабных катастроф._
_Столь категоричное заявление прозвучало от пилотов, пригласивших меня к разговору об авиации. Честно говоря, после всего сказанного я была уверена, что, как обычно, услышу: только не называйте наших имен. Но прозвучало другое: “Мы дошли до той черты, когда никто уже не боится называть фамилий. Мой дед прошел всю войну. Отец — Герой России. Здесь растут мои дети. Это — наша страна. И мы должны бояться тех “патриотов”, которые отсюда лишь качают деньги, а живут где-то там?!”_

*Продолжение по ссылке: http://www.mk.ru/politics/interview/...r-pilotov.html*

----------


## ZIGZAG

Прямо как вссша!информационные войны,борьба за госассигнования,объединен

----------


## Холостяк

*.*

 

*До 2020 года Минобороны РФ планирует закупить около тысячи российских вертолетов.*
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=86580&cid=44
По госпрограмме вооружений на 2011-2020 гг. министерство обороны РФ планирует закупить около 1 тыс. отечественных вертолетов, сообщил первый заместитель главы Минобороны России Владимир Поповкин. 
По его словам, вертолеты "на данный момент для нас являются одним из приоритетов". "Прошедшие недавно учения "Восток-2010" это лишний раз подтвердили", - сказал Поповкин, добавив, что "особое внимание будет уделено тяжелым транспортным вертолетам".

*Минобороны РФ рассчитывает получить первые образцы истребителей 5-го поколения в 2013 году*
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=86578&cid=44
Минобороны РФ рассчитывает получить первые образцы истребителей 5-го поколения в 2013 г, сообщил первый заместитель министра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин. 
"До 2015 г. Минобороны планирует закупить 10 самолетов из первой установочной партии, которая пойдет в войска, - сказал он. - А с 2016 г. планируем осуществлять серийную закупку истребителей 5-го поколения". Поповкин уточнил, что первый опытный образец истребителей 5-го поколения Минобороны планирует получить в 2013 г. 
Как сообщил ранее главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал- полковник Александр Зелин, ВВС РФ планирует закупить начиная с 2015-2016 гг. более 60 самолетов 5-го поколения.

*Минобороны РФ закупит дополнительное число самолетов-заправщиков для ВВС*
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=86420&cid=44

----------


## ZIGZAG

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/8160/
 УРА!УРА!УРА!
Полтора года понадобилось на достижение боеготовности))

----------


## AC

> http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/8160/
>  УРА!УРА!УРА!
> Полтора года понадобилось на достижение боеготовности))


А фоток с этого мероприятия нет ни у кого часом?  :Smile:  :Confused:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А фоток с этого мероприятия нет ни у кого часом?


Что я поискал по инету,и ни чего не нашел :Frown: ,Имхо какая то накладка вышла,сначала прошло видео по звезде,а потом пришла новость о боеготовности...вроде как по логике должно было быть наоборот....

----------


## Холостяк

*Лётчик-штурмовик ( Хроники пикирующего штурмовика: с видеокамерой по жизни )*

http://theatsa.livejournal.com/18293.html

----------


## AndyK

> *Лётчик-штурмовик ( Хроники пикирующего штурмовика: с видеокамерой по жизни )*
> 
> http://theatsa.livejournal.com/18293.html


Хороший очерк о нашем Уважаемом форумчянине!

----------


## Холостяк

_"Московский комсомолец"_
*Чтобы залить Россию дождями, нужна боевая авиация.*

*Всего одна эскадрилья истребителей могла бы решить проблему засухи на всей европейской территории России. Об этом “МК” заявил эксперт, летчик-испытатель Александр Акименков, долгое время занимавшийся проблематикой искусственного изменения климата. По его словам, авиационная группировка, использовавшаяся для вызывания дождей в советские времена, была после наступления капитализма распродана. И теперь спасти страну могут только ВВС, так как на боевых самолетах есть соответствующее оборудование.* 

Как рассказал “МК” Александр Акименков, в начале 90-х годов в Государственном научно-исследовательском институте гражданской авиации (ГосНИИ ГА), где ему пришлось работать, имелась целая группировка самолетов, используемая Центральной аэрологической обсерваторией Росгидромета для изучения погодных процессов и влияния на климат. В нее входили: четыре “Ан-12”, работавшие по программе “Циклон” — создание облаков и вызывание дождя, а также несколько “Ил-18”, “Ан-2” и “Ан-30”. Кроме того, в Воронеже имелась целая эскадрилья из двенадцати “Ту-134СХ” (сельскохозяйственный), оборудованных для мониторинга изменений растительной среды. Все они также могли быть использованы для воздействия на облака. Однако для этих целей обычно вполне хватало “Ан-12”.

К примеру, после чернобыльской трагедии группа “Ан-12” “выдаивала” облака на подходах к Припяти, так как нельзя было допустить, чтобы радиоактивные частицы, смытые дождем, попали в воду и разнеслись на сотни километров. И действительно, до тех пор, пока жерло реактора не закрыли саркофагом, в районе трагедии не упало ни капли дождя.

— В других местах, — рассказывает Акименков, — дождь, напротив, был необходим. Для этого использовалась следующая методика: поднимаешь самолет на высоту, где температура воздуха –7 градусов, ищешь облако, самое невзрачное, чтобы запустить в нем процесс термодинамики. Разворачиваешь самолет брюхом, где установлены пусковые устройства для тепловых ловушек, отстреливаешь их пару-тройку в облако и уходишь искать следующее. Когда возвращаешься на это же место через час-полтора, то видишь, как в облаке все варится и клокочет. Подсасывая воду из окружающего пространства, оно идет в вертикальный рост и превращается в кучевое. Ты еще раз стреляешь и улетаешь по своим делам. А примерно через час землю внизу уже омывает хороший ливень.

С помощью такой методики можно было регулировать выпадение осадков практически на любой территории.

— В 1992 году я участвовал в такой работе в Сирии, — говорит Акименков. — Как-то ночью — это было в марте — мы отстрелялись по облакам в районе Дамаска. Утром, когда жители вышли на улицы, город был завален полуметровыми сугробами снега, которого здесь отродясь не видели. Пока он таял, дети кидались в нас снежками, думая, что нам приятно вспомнить снежную Россию. Они, конечно, не подозревали, что именно мы и были авторами этого катаклизма. Если не считать тот конфуз, то в целом министерство сельского хозяйства Сирии было весьма довольно. Там подсчитали, что использование авиационной технологии в 200 раз выгоднее, чем производство ирригационных работ. Кубометр воды в этом случае обходился им всего лишь порядка 2 копеек.

Подобные работы по созданию и опустошению облаков проводились и в СССР. По словам Акименкова, ему приходилось это делать по заказу местных властей в Омске, Новосибирске, в Курганской области… Однако уже в 93—94-х годах самолеты этой группировки были переделаны под пассажирские и распроданы. Сейчас большинство их догнивает где-то на просторах Африки, а методики использования авиации для спасения от засухи забыты.

— Сейчас ходят разговоры, — говорит эксперт, — что планируется закупить для борьбы с засухой самолеты “Ан-140”. Якобы деньги на первый самолет уже выделены. Однако пока это решение будет обсасываться в чиновничьих кабинетах, засуха и пожары сожрут и урожай, и леса на половине территории страны. Да и один самолет погоды не сделает. Так почему бы в нынешней критической ситуации к спасению урожая и лесных угодий не подключить военных? Практически все их самолеты оборудованы тепловыми ловушками, которые отстреливаются для отражения атаки ракет с теплонаведением. Может, этим жарким летом боевую учебу совместить со спасением урожая? Конечно, для этого нужен приказ Верховного главнокомандующего. А люди, которые еще помнят, как делать дождь, у нас найдутся.

----------


## Холостяк

*Рекордный полет российских бомбардировщиков встревожил ВВС Канады* 





Появление российских бомбардировщиков Ту-95, совершавших очередное патрулирование, у воздушной границы Канады оказалось неожиданностью для канадских ВВС, пишет 30 июля The National Post.

Как заявил министр обороны Канады Питер Маккэй (Peter MacKay), "неожиданное появление" российских стратегических бомбардировщиков встревожило канадские ВВС, из-за чего с аэродрома в Квебеке для сопровождения Ту-95 были подняты два истребителя CF-18. Он также отметил, что самолеты ВВС РФ неоднократно пролетали в непосредственной близости от воздушной границы Канады, однако в этот раз траектория их полета была необычной.
По словам министра, в прошлые разы российские бомбардировщики подлетали к западному побережью Канады, в то время как сейчас подошли к восточному. В Командовании воздушно-космической обороны Северной Америки (NORAD) предположили, что такая нехарактерная траектория полета может означать, что российские самолеты провели в небе более 40 часов. 





Маккэй также отметил, что российская сторона не уведомила Канаду о полете Ту-95. В то же время министр заявил, что российским бомбардировщикам был дан знак — при любых обстоятельствах канадские истребители готовы вылететь им на встречу. Между тем в посольстве РФ в Канаде подчеркнули, что канадским ВВС было известно о намечавшемся полете российских Ту-95. "Полет проходил в международном воздушном пространстве. Ничего страшного не произошло", — цитирует The Toronto Sun пресс-атташе российского диппредставительства в Оттаве Сергея Худева. 
Отметим, что этот полет российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС действительно продолжался 40 часов, как предположили в NORAD. Как сообщалось, за этот период, ставший новым рекордом продолжительности полета, бомбардировщики пролетели над Атлантическим, Северным Ледовитым и Тихим океанами, а также над Японским морем.

----------


## Холостяк

*Как была уничтожена истребительная авиация Балтфлота.*

Как часто мы убеждаемся в справедливости русской народной пословицы: *"Меньше знаешь — крепче спишь"*. Особенно когда узнаем ТАКОЕ, от чего сон вообще пропадает. Напрочь. 


В последнее время в российской прессе и на ТВ много говорят о продвижении НАТО на восток. Звучат ура-патриотические лозунги ("Родина в опасности!", "Враг у ворот Москвы!"), осуждается вероломство "врага №1" (как совсем еще недавно именовался блок НАТО в советских военных доктринах) на подступах к нашим границам. Но... говорить НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ нужно о другом: о том, какие страшные и, очевидно, необратимые процессы происходят в НАШИХ Вооруженных силах.
Тема эта опасная. И наш собеседник — гвардии полковник Шекуров, командир прославленного 689-го гвардейского, Сандомирского, Ордена Александра Невского истребительного авиационного полка имени А.И. Покрышкина, сильно рискует: военная тайна — понятие весьма растяжимое. И при желании ее разглашением российский генералитет может объявить даже простое упоминание на страницах газеты того, что такой полк существует... и базируется в нашей, калининградской области (хотя правильнее было бы употребить эти глаголы в прошедшем времени). Но у Шекурова нет другого выхода. Вернее, ему другого выхода НЕ ОСТАВИЛИ. *Полк, которым он командовал, фактически уничтожен.* И не каким-то внешним врагом, и не в результате стихийного бедствия или техногенной катастрофы. Полк уничтожило руководство — от командующего Балтийским флотом, в чьем ведении находилась данная воинская часть, до начальника Генерального штаба и министра обороны. Звучит — чудовищно. Но полковник Шекуров приводит аргументы, от которых просто так не отмахнуться.

*Продолжение:* 
*http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/kak_byla_unichtozhena_istrebitelnaya_aviaciya_balt  flota/#cut*

----------


## Полешук

> http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/8160/
>  УРА!УРА!УРА!
> Полтора года понадобилось на достижение боеготовности))


И сразу вопрос:

Вроде ж штат эскадрильи в составе полка был 20 вертолетов, а отдельной - 32. 
10 это новый штат, или просто не все машины эскадрильи летали?

----------


## Полешук

> *Как была уничтожена истребительная авиация Балтфлота.*
> 
> Как часто мы убеждаемся в справедливости русской народной пословицы: *"Меньше знаешь — крепче спишь"*. Особенно когда узнаем ТАКОЕ, от чего сон вообще пропадает. Напрочь. 
> 
> 
> В последнее время в российской прессе и на ТВ много говорят о продвижении НАТО на восток. Звучат ура-патриотические лозунги ("Родина в опасности!", "Враг у ворот Москвы!"), осуждается вероломство "врага №1" (как совсем еще недавно именовался блок НАТО в советских военных доктринах) на подступах к нашим границам. Но... говорить НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ нужно о другом: о том, какие страшные и, очевидно, необратимые процессы происходят в НАШИХ Вооруженных силах.
> Тема эта опасная. И наш собеседник — гвардии полковник Шекуров, командир прославленного 689-го гвардейского, Сандомирского, Ордена Александра Невского истребительного авиационного полка имени А.И. Покрышкина, сильно рискует: военная тайна — понятие весьма растяжимое. И при желании ее разглашением российский генералитет может объявить даже простое упоминание на страницах газеты того, что такой полк существует... и базируется в нашей, калининградской области (хотя правильнее было бы употребить эти глаголы в прошедшем времени). Но у Шекурова нет другого выхода. Вернее, ему другого выхода НЕ ОСТАВИЛИ. *Полк, которым он командовал, фактически уничтожен.* И не каким-то внешним врагом, и не в результате стихийного бедствия или техногенной катастрофы. Полк уничтожило руководство — от командующего Балтийским флотом, в чьем ведении находилась данная воинская часть, до начальника Генерального штаба и министра обороны. Звучит — чудовищно. Но полковник Шекуров приводит аргументы, от которых просто так не отмахнуться.
> 
> *Продолжение:* 
> *http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/kak_byla_unichtozhena_istrebitelnaya_aviaciya_balt  flota/#cut*


Эт боян.

Полка вроде уже как год и нету - эскадрилья в сотаве 7054 АБ БФ г.Черняховск (по первоначальному плану "оптимизации" полк хотели оставить и даже передав ВВС  довести до штата Су-27-ми с Лодейного).

----------


## Антон

> Хороший очерк о нашем Уважаемом форумчянине!


AndyK +1  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Что я поискал по инету,и ни чего не нашел,Имхо какая то накладка вышла,сначала прошло видео по звезде,а потом пришла новость о боеготовности...вроде как по логике должно было быть наоборот....


Буденновск, 25.07.2010 г.:
http://www.spotters.net.ua/file/?id=32812&size=large

----------


## AndyK

> AndyK +1


"11 лет на войне" - вот заголовок, достойный для публикации об этом замечательном Человеке!!!

----------


## Sr10

> Буденновск, 25.07.2010 г.:
> http://www.spotters.net.ua/file/?id=32812&size=large


Торжокская машина-то...

----------


## A.F.

Да вот, странно, почему 44 там.
кстати на учениях этих недавних распиаренных летали машинки с совсем новыми номерочками, в т.ч. 14 и 17. МВЗ прислало фотку. Помоему раньше Ми-28Н с бортовым "больше" 11  еще не мелькали

----------


## AC

> Да вот, странно, почему 44 там.
> кстати на учениях этих недавних распиаренных летали машинки с совсем новыми номерочками, в т.ч. 14 и 17. МВЗ прислало фотку. Помоему раньше Ми-28Н с бортовым "больше" 11  еще не мелькали


Да, не мелькали...
А что ж http://www.take-off.ru фоток 14 и 17 не дает?  :Smile:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> И сразу вопрос:
> 
> Вроде ж штат эскадрильи в составе полка был 20 вертолетов, а отдельной - 32. 
> 10 это новый штат, или просто не все машины эскадрильи летали?


Давно вас не видел ув.Полешук! :Smile: ,доброго времени суток!По моему у АА штат после вхождения в ВВС был как собственно у ввэсовских эскадр 12 машин,но я не знаю,только предполагаю.
 А вообще сейчас рано говорить об "вертолетном штате" ,не сегодня завтра придет информация об возрождении АА в составе сухопутных войск,а там мне кажется сделают как у американцев: БРИГАДА-БАТАЛЬОН-РОТА-ВЗВОД-ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ.Это очень логично впишется в структуру св,да и техники на первых порах явно мало,и держать ее нужно в крупных соединениях.Там штат можно предположить будет строится от пары-отделение(2),взвод(4),рота(12),

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Буденновск, 25.07.2010 г.:
> http://www.spotters.net.ua/file/?id=32812&size=large


АС,спасибо!

----------


## ZIGZAG

> "11 лет на войне" - вот заголовок, достойный для публикации об этом замечательном Человеке!!!


AndyK приветствую вас!А вы можете хотя бы в личку сказать ник это славного летчика?А то живем,общаемся а героев своих не знаем((

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Да, не мелькали...
> А что ж http://www.take-off.ru фоток 14 и 17 не дает?


Да,поддерживаю...очень хочется фоток :Rolleyes: ,A.F.может вы сюда хотя бы маленькие кинете,нам бы одним глазком,и мы успокоимся и со спокойной душой за бугор улетим) :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

*Система ПВО Москвы превратилась в руины*

http://news.mail.ru/society/4215030/

Сеть объектов противовоздушной обороны Москвы, созданная в советскую эпоху, забыта и практически полностью разрушена. Военным пришлось отказаться от содержания бункеров и других секретных строений. Теперь многие из этих объектов превратились в руины.

----------


## AC

> *Система ПВО Москвы превратилась в руины*
> http://news.mail.ru/society/4215030/


Это не той системы бункеры и руины...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Штурмовик Су-25 разбился в Забайкалье*
http://news.mail.ru/incident/4222652/

Военный самолет Су-25 разбился сегодня утром в Забайкальском крае. Пилоты успели катапультироваться, на земле никто не погиб и не пострадал.

----------


## AC

> *Штурмовик Су-25 разбился в Забайкалье*
> http://news.mail.ru/incident/4222652/
> 
> Военный самолет Су-25 разбился сегодня утром в Забайкальском крае. Пилоты успели катапультироваться, на земле никто не погиб и не пострадал.


25УБ. Полеты приостановлены:
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1530389.shtml

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это не той системы бункеры и руины...


А какой?77777

----------


## AC

> А какой?77777


Прежней системы ПВО Москвы С-25, давно ушедшей в историю...

----------


## FLOGGER

С-25 действительно давно уже списана. Но разве та инфраструктура, которая была под нее создана, не использовалась в более позднее время, когда С-25 уже ушла? Вы хотите сказать, что бункеры управления, оборудование, связь и пр. после списания С-25 не использовались никак и содержались до последних лет просто так? Может они просто стали не нужны в связи с "переделкой" всей системы ПВО-ВКО?

----------


## AC

> С-25 действительно давно уже списана. Но разве та инфраструктура, которая была под нее создана, не использовалась в более позднее время, когда С-25 уже ушла? Вы хотите сказать, что бункеры управления, оборудование, связь и пр. после списания С-25 не использовались никак и содержались до последних лет просто так? Может они просто стали не нужны в связи с "переделкой" всей системы ПВО-ВКО?


Вся структура прежняя целиком сразу не нужна была. Там же одно только число зрп соратилось сразу в 2 раза... И конфигурация (структура) системы поменялась. Ну а что-то и использовали конечно, да.

----------


## Холостяк

> Это не той системы бункеры и руины...


К чему тогда эта реплика была?   




> Прежней системы ПВО Москвы С-25, давно ушедшей в историю...


В чем сами подтвердили..., что все равно речь шла о прежней советской системе ПВО...

----------


## Холостяк

*Пожары можно разбомбить*

_Для борьбы с огненным штормом есть средства, но до них никому нет дела 
_*Уникальными технологиями тушения пожаров, разработанными в России, в большей степени интересуются западные чиновники, чем отечественные. У нас об этих разработках либо забыли, либо до них просто никому нет дела. А между тем на одном из оборонных предприятий, например, давным-давно разработана “авиабомба”, которая в состоянии справиться даже с так называемым огненным штормом.* 
Уже не один год специалисты госпредприятия “Базальт” твердят о том, что создали эффективное инновационное средство борьбы с огнем — АСП-500 (авиационное средство пожаротушения), но их в России никто не слышит.

АСП-500 — это фактически авиационная бомба, созданная на базе 500-килограммового боеприпаса, нашпигованная 400 литрами огнегасящего состава и диспергирующим (распыляющим) зарядом, после подрыва которого создается облако диаметром более 30 м.

http://www.mk.ru/social/article/2010...razbombit.html

----------


## SergM

А чему вы удивляетесь?
См. здесь:
http://www.ecmo.ru/
и здесь
Умозаключения о современной политике...

----------


## Nazar

> А чему вы удивляетесь?
> См. здесь:
> http://www.ecmo.ru/
> и здесь
> Умозаключения о современной политике...


Какое отношение к теме данной ветки имеют Ваши ссылки?
Предупреждаю первый и последний раз, завязывайте на этом сайте со своей митинговщиной.

----------


## Redav

*Авиационный форпост*

_Сегодня можно смело утверждать, что авиабаза Буденновск (Ставропольский край) - это основной авиационный форпост Юга России. Отличительная черта соединения - современная авиационная техника, а также профессиональный и высоко подготовленный, прошедший «горячие точки», личный состав. В преддверии Дня ВВС наш корреспондент побывал в расположении буденновских авиаторов._
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/08/11_08/2_01.html

----------


## Redav

*Курсом на перевооружение*

_Особенностью наших Военно-воздушных сил всегда являлось то, что они решали боевые задачи практически во всем известном диапазоне физико-географических и климатических условий, днем и ночью, в простых и сложных метеоусловиях. Такой широкий спектр задач боевого применения вида Вооруженных Сил предопределил необходимость создания уникальной системы вооружений ВВС. В современных условиях применения высокотехнологичных средств вооруженной борьбы от качества и количества поставляемых в войска вооружения и техники как никогда зависит способность ВВС выполнять задачи по предназначению. О планах по перевооружению и оснащению Военно-воздушных сил новыми образцами авиационной техники в ближайшие годы рассказал главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр ЗЕЛИН._
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/08/11_08/3_02.html

----------


## ZIGZAG

В свете сегодняшний новости пришедшей из Англии(там один больной предложил с экономить и расформировать "Рэд Эроуз")задался вопросом...А у нас не многовато ли пилотажных групп в ВВС?,официально у нас их три!!!Притом,что у верен достаточно одной...думаю кому кому,а вот нам нужно с этим навести порядок,а то получается количество есть качества нет.

----------


## Pilot

все идет к тому, что не будет у нас групп пилотажных :(

----------


## AC

> все идет к тому, что не будет у нас групп пилотажных :(


Да порядок вскорости обещали навести...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> все идет к тому, что не будет у нас групп пилотажных :(


Pilot,здравствуйте,у вас есть какая то инфа,может кто чего говорил,может проскользнуло у кого,поделитесь!?Не смотря на то,что нашими пилотажниками я не доволен,хотя не их это вина,думаю все же одна группа по любому останется,это же все же престиж!

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Да порядок вскорости обещали навести...


АС,кто обещал??я что то прослушал :Confused:

----------


## AC

> АС,кто обещал??я что то прослушал


Начальство... Он тоже говорит: много, мол, у нас групп пилотажных что-то развелось...

----------


## Pilot

> Pilot,здравствуйте,у вас есть какая то инфа,может кто чего говорил,может проскользнуло у кого,поделитесь!?Не смотря на то,что нашими пилотажниками я не доволен,хотя не их это вина,думаю все же одна группа по любому останется,это же все же престиж!


Думаю вопрос сам решится с переводом Витязей и Стрижей в Липецк

----------


## Холостяк

В принципе создание пилотажных групп - это дань подражания зарубежу. Сама идея создания Центра показа ВВС России с самого начала сомнительна. Не было достаточно ни средств, ни техники, ни материальной базы, ни кадров... Отмерание этой идеи пришло к логическому завершению. Все шло постепенно. Как 3 эскадра с реальности превратилась в виртуальность..., и т.д... 
В советское время с показом, вернее как официально называли - демонстрацией возможностей боевых истребителей как одиночно, так и в группе - успешно справлялись строевые летчики кубинского полка. Просто им дополнительно давали возможность больше работать на пилотаж и естественно проводили отбор среди личного состава пилотов наших ВВС, так как для пилотажа действительно нужны мастера... Пилотаж проводился на строевых самолетах.
Так что - все возвращается на круги своя...

----------


## Pilot

сейчас не много изменилось, только самолеты раскрасили (впрочем и раньше красили) и ресурса у них не осталось. А так это те же строевые МиГи и Су

----------


## Холостяк

Приближается день Авиации!
Заглянул в Вики: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ВВС_РФ



Понравилось выражение из раздельчика "Современное положение" - "... _В 2009 году закупки новой авиатехники для ВВС России приблизились к показателям советского времени, что дало основание многим экспертам полагать, что процесс перевооружения российской авиации начался...._ 
_Согласно исследованию австралийского аналитического центра_ _Air Power Australia__, опубликованному в феврале 2009 года, уровень средств ПВО России достиг уровня, при котором исключается возможность выживания военной авиации США во время вооружённого конфликта..."_

----------


## Chizh

> Понравилось выражение из раздельчика "Современное положение" - "... _В 2009 году закупки новой авиатехники для ВВС России приблизились к показателям советского времени, что дало основание многим экспертам полагать, что процесс перевооружения российской авиации начался...._ 
> _Согласно исследованию австралийского аналитического центра_ _Air Power Australia__, опубликованному в феврале 2009 года, уровень средств ПВО России достиг уровня, при котором исключается возможность выживания военной авиации США во время вооружённого конфликта..."_


Надо же, "анализы" дядюшки Карло даже в такую статью влезли.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

И кстати к Дню Авиации....

*14 августа 2010 г., аэродром Кубинка: приглашаем на празднование 100-летия Качинского высшего военного авиационного ордена Ленина Краснознаменного училища летчиков имени А. Ф. Мясникова. Вход свободный для всех желающих!*

http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...75383848/79#79

*10:00 - начало, 18:00 - окончание.

Наземная экспозиция различных самолётов в течении всего мероприятия на статической стоянке.

11:00 - пилотаж групп "Стрижи" и "Русские Витязи" (тренировка).

В промежутке с 12:00 до 13:0 одиночный пилотаж МиГ-29 пилотажной группы "Стрижи" либо Су-27 "Русские Витязи".

13:00 -  пилотаж групп "Стрижи" и "Русские Витязи".

Поздравление и награждение лётчиков с участием СМИ.

Приглашён 45-й десантный полк, который тоже представит свою программу: выступление десантников, парашютистов.*

----------


## AC

Да, многие поедут...  :Smile: 
Главное, чтобы не напал опять сильный смог вдруг или жара... Если t будет >35 град. С, полеты отменят.

----------


## Холостяк

*Госиспытания истребителя Су-35 поколения «4++» начнутся осенью*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/4282585/

Производитель гражданской и военной авиатехники компания «Сухой» объявила о завершении этапа предварительных испытаний нового истребителя Су-35. Предполагается, что уже осенью этого года самолет будет представлен на государственные испытания.

----------


## Антоха

> Да, многие поедут... 
> Главное, чтобы не напал опять сильный смог вдруг или жара... Если t будет >35 град. С, полеты отменят.


Полёты хоть и с задержкой, но были. Народу было тьма! спасибо Стрижам и Витязям за отличное шоу!

----------


## Холостяк

*Современное состояние и перспективы российских истребителей – Jane's Defense Weekly.*
http://vpk.name/news/43022_sovremenn...se_weekly.html

Некогда могущественная военная промышленность России в течение нескольких лет сокращений и отсутствия последовательной промышленной политики переживает не лучшие времена. На протяжении 1990-х годов и в текущем десятилетии Россия продолжает модернизировать самолеты, созданных в 1970-1980 годах.

----------


## Redav

_МОСКВА, 23 августа. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Впервые военные моряки Северного флота и зенитчики Северо-Западного командования ВВС и ПВО отработают на учениях вопросы переброски на большом десантном корабле зенитно-ракетного комплекса (ЗРК) С-300 на о.Кильдин в Баренцевом море. Как сообщил официальный представитель ВВС РФ подполковник Владимир Дрик, "сегодня в Северо-Западном командовании ВВС и ПВО началась подготовка к проведению плановых стрельб зенитно-ракетным комплексом С-300 с о.Кильдин".

"Сегодня дивизион ЗРК С-300 выполнит перебазирование с пункта постоянной дислокации в поселке Северный на о.Кильдин, при этом часть пути будет проделана по морю на большом десантном корабле "Александр Отраковский" Северного флота, - уточнил Дрик. - По прибытии на место несения боевого дежурства дивизион ЗРК С-300 выполнит учебно-боевые пуски по различным типам воздушных мишеней, постановку которых со стороны моря будут осуществлять корабли Северного флота".

В свою очередь, в штабе Северного флота уточнили, что "подобный маневр подразделения ПВО с помощью большого десантного корабля в ходе учений осуществляется впервые"._
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=87658&cid=25

С этого острова, что может прикрыть С-300? 
Знающие подскажите. ПЛИЗ,

----------


## Pilot

от атаки с моря практически все базы СФ, может только Лица далековато

----------


## AC

> С этого острова, что может прикрыть С-300? 
> Знающие подскажите. ПЛИЗ,


То же, что и на берегу, только его как бы выносят вперед в море -- карта:
http://moole.ru/uploads/posts/2009-0...0326_mapkp.jpg

----------


## Redav

Pilot? AC, спасибо за оперативность.
В советские времена на этом острове были объекты ВМФ и есть ли таковые сейчас?

----------


## Nazar

> от атаки с моря практически все базы СФ, может только Лица далековато


Не понимаю зачем относить ПВО так далеко на Кильдин, или в нашем ГенШтабе уже ожидают удары палубной авиации с Баренцова моря. :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Не понимаю зачем относить ПВО так далеко на Кильдин, или в нашем ГенШтабе уже ожидают удары палубной авиации с Баренцова моря.


В генштабе работают "глубоко больные люди", они вечно ожидают чего то плохого :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Pilot? AC, спасибо за оперативность.
> В советские времена на этом острове были объекты ВМФ и есть ли таковые сейчас?


См. тут:
http://ostrov-kildin.narod.ru/Vek20afterwar.html

----------


## Redav

> См. тут:
> http://ostrov-kildin.narod.ru/Vek20afterwar.html


СПАСИБО! Теперь все понятно... "доски сошлись". ИМХО могут "точку" ПВО возродить.

----------


## AC

> Не понимаю зачем относить ПВО так далеко на Кильдин, или в нашем ГенШтабе уже ожидают удары палубной авиации с Баренцова моря.


Ну надо же тренироваться хоть в чем-то "на кошках"... Вот решили С-300 на БДК повозить...  :Smile:

----------


## Redav

> Ну надо же тренироваться хоть в чем-то "на кошках"... Вот решили С-300 на БДК повозить...


Повозить полдела. Главное как С-300 там развернутся и отработают. Очень быстро должно надоесть возить и они там разместятся на постоянной основе.

*AC*, а на Новой Земле ЗРК такого класса стояли?

----------


## AC

> *AC*, а на Новой Земле ЗРК такого класса стояли?


С-75 там стояли -- 406 зрп.

----------


## AC

> ..."Сегодня дивизион ЗРК С-300 выполнит перебазирование с пункта постоянной дислокации в поселке Северный на о.Кильдин, при этом часть пути будет проделана по морю на большом десантном корабле "Александр Отраковский" Северного флота, - уточнил Дрик...


Прицепные С-300ПТ грузили однако на "КрАЗах" задним ходом -- видео тут:
http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c..._vvs_2408.html

----------


## Mad_cat

> Прицепные С-300ПТ грузили однако на "КрАЗах" задним ходом -- видео тут:
> http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c..._vvs_2408.html


Это С-300ПМ, ПТ даже на базах хранения не найдешь. Не вижу смысла перевозить на Кильдин 4 пусковых без РПН и РЛО, без генераторов... Ни о каком развертывании речи нет в таком составе

----------


## Холостяк

Эту темку про С-300 показывают сейчас по "Звезда" : http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c..._vvs_2408.html

----------


## AC

> Это С-300ПМ, ПТ даже на базах хранения не найдешь. Не вижу смысла перевозить на Кильдин 4 пусковых без РПН и РЛО, без генераторов... Ни о каком развертывании речи нет в таком составе


1) Ну, по шасси они "Т" (а не "С"), если так можно выразиться...  :Smile:  Я это имел в виду. А ПТ были в частях еще, по крайней мере в прошлом году.

2) Так они стрелять оттуда собрались типа по ракетам крылатым -- стало быть, довезут им все причиндалы, довезут...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> С-75 там стояли -- 406 зрп.


Да, и я там был, брагу пил. В 1 ЗРДН.  4 дивизия ПВО, 10 ОА ПВО. Командовал тогда Батицкий. Если не ошибаюсь, конечно. Давно это было.

----------


## ZaSlon

"ВВС успешно завершают модернизацию истребителей МиГ-31, заявил Зелин"  :Wink:  http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...264838376.html, _а_ 
"Нижегородский авиационный завод (НАЗ) "Сокол" _(собственно и выполняющий модернизацию)_ в первом полугодии сократил выручку по РСБУ по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года в 6,8 раза - до 359,139 миллиона рублей, сообщается в отчете предприятия. 
Чистый убыток НАЗ "Сокол" по РСБУ в первом полугодии составил 445,194 миллиона рублей против чистой прибыли в 498,44 миллиона рублей годом ранее...http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...264838376.html  :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Да, и я там был, брагу пил. В 1 ЗРДН.  4 дивизия ПВО, 10 ОА ПВО. Командовал тогда Батицкий. Если не ошибаюсь, конечно. Давно это было.


О как!...  :Smile:  А в ваше время зрп единственный был на Земле?

----------


## Mad_cat

> 1) Ну, по шасси они "Т" (а не "С"), если так можно выразиться...  Я это имел в виду. А ПТ были в частях еще, по крайней мере в прошлом году.


По внешнему виду пусковые ПТ заметно отличаются от ПМ. В профиль ПТ более "квадратный", если так можно выразиться... :Smile: 
А не подскажите в каких частях они были? В ВВС и ПВО их сняли в 98ом и отдали на базы хранения. В КСпН ПТшек в 200ые не быдо даже на хранении




> 2) Так они стрелять оттуда собрались типа по ракетам крылатым -- стало быть, довезут им все причиндалы, довезут...


Ну, как довезут, тогда можно будет сказать, что дивизион развернулся, а так просто пусковые покатали :Biggrin:

----------


## muk33

> "ВВС успешно завершают модернизацию истребителей МиГ-31, заявил Зелин"  http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...264838376.html, _а_ 
> "Нижегородский авиационный завод (НАЗ) "Сокол" _(собственно и выполняющий модернизацию)_ в первом полугодии сократил выручку по РСБУ по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года в 6,8 раза - до 359,139 миллиона рублей, сообщается в отчете предприятия. 
> Чистый убыток НАЗ "Сокол" по РСБУ в первом полугодии составил 445,194 миллиона рублей против чистой прибыли в 498,44 миллиона рублей годом ранее...http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...264838376.html


Может потому, что что модернизацию в данный момент выполняет Ржевский АРЗ? Вот тут http://www.arz514.ru/raskr/3.doc

----------


## AC

> ...А не подскажите в каких частях они были?...


Не в КСпН конечно же...  :Smile:  В СибВО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> О как!...  А в ваше время зрп единственный был на Земле?


 На НЗ да, единственный. 6 дивизионов.

----------


## Redav

> На НЗ да, единственный. 6 дивизионов.


а где стоял на НЗ?

----------


## Холостяк

*Канада «перехватила два российских бомбардировщика»*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/4336913/

В среду пресс-секретарь премьер-министра Канады Дмитри Судас отправил ряду журналистов письмо, в котором сообщил, что накануне канадские истребители встретили и сопроводили до границы воздушного пространства страны два российских бомбардировщика. 
«24 августа в воздух поднялись два истребителя CF-18, которые визуально зафиксировали (два) российских самолета, Ту-95 “Медведь” примерно в 120 морских милях (216 км) к северу от Инувика на Северо-Западных территориях, — говорится в письме Судаса. — При максимальном приближении российские самолеты находились на расстоянии в 30 морских миль (55 км) от территории Канады». Пресс-секретарь канадского премьера также сообщил, что CF-18 следовали за «Медведями» до того момента, пока российские бомбардировщики не взяли обратный курс.

Cовместное канадско-американское командование воздушно-космической обороны Северной Америки (NORAD), по словам Дмитри Судаса, «внимательно следит за всеми действиями в воздушном пространстве на Севере и рассматривает любые варианты действий при необходимости защиты суверенитета Канады и США».

В свою очередь представитель партии Yukon Liberal Ларри Бенгель сказал репортерам в среду, что «российские полеты продолжаются уже долгое время». По словам Бенгеля, Канада должна прекратить резкую критику в адрес России в связи с такими полетами, чтобы сохранить хорошие двусторонние отношения и способствовать разрешению территориальных споров между двумя странами.

Россия возобновила регулярное патрулирование воздушного пространства в 2007 г. Американские и канадские истребители перехватывают российские бомбардировщики регулярно. Согласно статистике канадской стороны, в 2007 г было 17 перехватов, в 2008 г — 11, а в 2009 г — 16. С начала 2010 г у канадских территорий были замечены четыре российских стратегических бомбардировщика.

Россия утверждает, что ее самолеты не нарушают воздушные границы Канады.

----------


## AC

> *Канада «перехватила два российских бомбардировщика»*
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/4336913/
> В среду пресс-секретарь премьер-министра Канады Дмитри Судас отправил ряду журналистов письмо, в котором сообщил, что накануне канадские истребители встретили и сопроводили до границы воздушного пространства страны два российских бомбардировщика. 
> «24 августа в воздух поднялись два истребителя CF-18, которые визуально зафиксировали (два) российских самолета, Ту-95 “Медведь” примерно в 120 морских милях (216 км) к северу от Инувика на Северо-Западных территориях, — говорится в письме Судаса. — При максимальном приближении российские самолеты находились на расстоянии в 30 морских миль (55 км) от территории Канады»...


Забавно, что еще до этого заявления канадцев наши скромно сообщили, что в тот день летали исключительно к Алеутским островам (т.е. совсем в другую сторону):

МОСКВА, 25 авг - РИА Новости. Экипажи Ту-95МС Дальней авиации в среду успешно выполнили задачи по плану воздушного патрулирования в районе Алеутских островов, сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ Владимир Дрик. "Два стратегических бомбардировщика-ракетоносца Ту-95МС, поднятые с авиабазы Украинка, успешно выполнили задачи по плану воздушного патрулирования. Маршрут полета проходил через нейтральные воды в район Алеутских островов", - сказал Дрик. По его словам, экипажи отработали навыки ведения полетов над безориентирной местностью, а также выполнили одну дозаправку в воздухе от самолета топливозаправщика Ил-78. Общая продолжительность полета составила около 16 часов...
 :Biggrin: 




> ...Американские и канадские истребители перехватывают российские бомбардировщики регулярно. Согласно статистике канадской стороны, в 2007 г было 17 перехватов, в 2008 г — 11, а в 2009 г — 16. С начала 2010 г у канадских территорий были замечены четыре российских стратегических бомбардировщика...


Да, крайние разы канадские CF-18 перехватывали Ту-95МС 8 апреля и 30 июля с.г.

----------


## AC

> ...Согласно статистике канадской стороны, в 2007 г было 17 перехватов, в 2008 г — 11, а в 2009 г — 16. С начала 2010 г у канадских территорий были замечены четыре российских стратегических бомбардировщика...


Кстати, статистика канадцев немного отличается от статистики NORAD:

"...По данным Северного командования, в этом году имело место пять перехватов русских бомбардировщиков <...> В прошлом году их было 17, 12 — в 2008-м и 18 — в 2007 году. Для сравнения, с 1999 по 2006 год встреч с русскими бомбардировщиками в воздухе было всего 11...".
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1412886

Интересно, почему???  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

Интересно что цифры отличаются ровно на единицу, за каждый год.  :Confused:

----------


## kfmut

А кто подскажет? Вот ВВС в хоть каких-то значимых количествах поступил Су-27СМ с претензией на многофункциональность, а в курсе-то БП ИАПов хоть какие-нить изменения произошли? Работа "по земле" на полигонах отрабатывается? Или это "ненаучная фантастика"?

----------


## AC

> А кто подскажет? Вот ВВС в хоть каких-то значимых количествах поступил Су-27СМ с претензией на многофункциональность, а в курсе-то БП ИАПов хоть какие-нить изменения произошли? Работа "по земле" на полигонах отрабатывается? Или это "ненаучная фантастика"?


1) Два полка (ныне -- авиабазы) -- Дземги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) и Центральная Угловая (Владивосток). + несколько бортов в Липецке.
2) Отрабатывается, но не сильно...  :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

> 2) Отрабатывается, но не сильно...


Т.е. есть по паре человек в каждом полку, которые в данном вопросе не посрамят честь полкового знамени перед "штанами с лампасами"? :-) хе, интересный результат двадцатилетнего стремления к многофункциональности... А фотографий строевых машин с соответствующими АСП не проскакивало?

----------


## AC

> ...А фотографий строевых машин с соответствующими АСП не проскакивало?


Ну, разве что как-то так -- строевой дземговский борт:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/wp-content...mg_2639_sm.jpg
...это отседа:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/07/13/4161
 :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

Спасибо! Хотя, конечно, традиции армейской показухи глубоки и не всегда понятны...

----------


## A.F.

Вот, однако, на что наткнулся...



> *Минобороны ликвидирует главкомов*
> 4 сентября 2010 
> Российское военное ведомство начало новый виток реформы. После сокращения 70% офицеров и ликвидации военных округов военное руководство может ликвидировать главные командования видов войск— ВМФ, ВВС и Сухопутных войск, боевые части которых будут входить в состав четырех оперативно-стратегических командований (ОСК)— «Запад», «Восток», «Юг» и «Центр». Как стало известно GZT.RU, вместо главкоматов будут образованы департаменты видов войск Генштаба. А главкомы превратятся в начальников департаментов с чисто административными функциями.
> О том, что Главные могут быть ликвидированы, стало ясно после того, как источник «Интерфакса-АВН» в пятницу в ответ на сообщения СМИ об отмене переезда главкомата ВМФ в Петербург сообщил, что переезд отменен лишь потому, что никакого главкомата больше не будет— вместо него появится департамент военно-морского флота Генштаба.
> Информацию о том, что в военном ведомстве готовится совсем закрыть главное командование ВМФ подтвердили и источники GZT.RU в Минобороны. Но согласно их данным, подобной реорганизации будут подвергнуты и ВВС, и Сухопутные войска. Причем, скорее всего, все эти структуры переедут в нынешнее здание главкомата Сухопутных войск на Фрунзенской набережной— там для этого есть все условия.
> 
> Решение пока не принято
> 
> Впрочем, официальные представители Минобороны информацию о реорганизации главкоматов не подтвердили, отметив, что никаких документов на этот счет нет. Но и полностью опровергать не стали, добавив, что никто до конца не знает, куда повернет военная реформа.
> ...


http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/554549/cat/51

----------


## Морячок

> в каждом ОСК появится своя авиация, свой флот, свои сухопутные войска,


очень напоминает оргструктуру вооруженных сил Китая в XIX веке... Надеюсь, не надо напоминать, к чему это привело?
Верной дорогой идем, господа?

----------


## AC

> По внешнему виду пусковые ПТ заметно отличаются от ПМ. В профиль ПТ более "квадратный", если так можно выразиться...


Хм-м... "Квадратные"?... А это, по-вашему, какие??? Тут вот:
http://1-9-1939.livejournal.com/123814.html?style=mine
 :Confused:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Хм-м... "Квадратные"?... А это, по-вашему, какие??? Тут вот:
> http://1-9-1939.livejournal.com/123814.html?style=mine


Это как понимать!?возможно ли такое? :Eek:  ,не может быть!

----------


## Антон

> Хм-м... "Квадратные"?... А это, по-вашему, какие??? Тут вот:
> http://1-9-1939.livejournal.com/123814.html?style=mine


Нихр..на себе! :Eek:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Хм-м... "Квадратные"?... А это, по-вашему, какие??? Тут вот:
> http://1-9-1939.livejournal.com/123814.html?style=mine


Самые что ни на есть ПМ (возможно даже ПМУ, внешне они не отличаются).
Скажу больше это явно КСПН. На первых снимках виден КП полка, в конце поста позиция дивизиона. Дивизионы такие везде, везде к ним дачники ходят в гости. А вот КП выглядит так, как будто полк кадрированный :Confused:

----------


## ZIGZAG

Вот из за таких "командиров" у нас и горят целые гарнизоны,тонут лодки и многое еще чего.Командира под трибунал,и все цепочку вплоть до командующего ВВС страны.Хорошо,что мы не на войне и я не представитель ставки,а то лично бы пустил тт в дело :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот из за таких "командиров" у нас и горят целые гарнизоны,тонут лодки и многое еще чего.Командира под трибунал,и все цепочку вплоть до командующего ВВС страны.Хорошо,что мы не на войне и я не представитель ставки,а то лично бы пустил тт в дело


Действительно... Сейчас состояние военных объектов в России такое, что за это всех должностных лиц к стенке в пору ставить.... Сцуки!
Я подобное на наших аэродромах застал, когда уже и ограждение похерили и систему обороны аэродрома..., кто попало уже по стоянке лазил, дачники на велосипедах через впп уже ездили..., коровы паслись... 
Систему развалили с верхов... Гниет все с верха... Началось все с сокращений, "реформирования" системы и порядка охраны-обороны объектов. И вот "доусовершенствовались", "дореформировались" и оптимизоровались" до того, что просто ничего и ничего не стало.

Уже куча народа перепостили эти фото:
http://teh-nomad.livejournal.com/574801.html
http://vadimb.livejournal.com/735501.html
http://1-9-1939.livejournal.com/123814.html?style=mine
http://nnm.ru/blogs/girlfriendHudo/2...nya_zapretili/

----------


## AC

> Повозить полдела. Главное как С-300 там развернутся и отработают...





> ...Ну, как довезут, тогда можно будет сказать, что дивизион развернулся, а так просто пусковые покатали


Отстреляли С-300 с Кильдина -- ракета-мишень и 2 надводные цели:
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=391039
4 зрдн 531 гв зрп ездил и стрелял.

----------


## AC

> Это как понимать!?возможно ли такое? ,не может быть!


Ну, как-то так...  :Biggrin: 

— 08.09.2010 14:33 —
Минобороны усиливает охрану ракетной части после фотографий блогера
Меры по устранению недостатков в боевом охранении принимаются на территории одной из ракетных воинских частей Подмосковья после выложенных в интернете фотографий.
Об этом сообщил в среду источник в российском оборонном ведомстве.
Один из российских блогеров опубликовал в интернете фотографии, сделанные на территории ракетной военной части, на которых запечатлены пусковые ракетные установки.
«В Минобороны в курсе этой публикации. В настоящее время командование части, где были сделаны эти фотографии, проводит ряд мероприятий по устранению недостатков в боевом охранении территории воинской части», – пояснил источник.
Он также отметил, что проводившие проверку офицеры полагают, что часть опубликованных фотографий была сделана лицом, имеющим доступ к данному объекту. 
Согласно нормативным документам, боевой караул имеет право применять оружие в отношении посторонних лиц, незаконно оказавшихся на территории охраняемого военного объекта. РИА «Новости»

----------


## Redav

> Согласно нормативным документам, боевой караул имеет право применять оружие в отношении посторонних лиц, незаконно оказавшихся на территории охраняемого военного объекта. РИА «Новости»


Узнать бы у РИА Новости как отличить боевой караул от мирного или учебного  :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

У нас был случай в 2007 или 2008 году: командировка, Монино, академия имени Гагарина, одна интересная в/ч за двумя заборами, офицерская общага при той в/ч, со стоимостью проживания 500руб/месяц, делать вечером решительного нечего, т.к. часов в 10 вечера двери сей "прекрасной" обители наглухо закрываются, короче, пастораль для потребления сильноалкогольных напитков, употребили без особого фанатизма :-), ночью у одного нашего товарища во время общения с его барышней кончились на мобиле деньги, хз почему ему сильно приспичило  посреди ночи идти искать где кинуть на мобилу денег, но старушка на входе его выпускать наотрез отказалась, несмотря на все его уговоры(хе, эти старушки нас за водкой даже не пускали); он как бывший десантник выбрал альтернативный вариант - покинуть здание через окно :-) доступное и незарешеченное окно оказалось только на лестнице между вторым и третьем этажом и выходило на территорию той самой интересной в/ч... Хлопца того "взяли" только с утра, когда он сам вышел на один из КПП, умаявшись бегать по территории. Таки "мораль": старушка советской закалки оказалась более надежной охраной чем караул ;-)

----------


## Холостяк

_"Министерство обороны только создает иллюзию, что армия может нас защитить. Если даже Грузия осмеливается напасть на нас, это красноречиво говорит о том, как в мире относятся к нашей армии. Надо остановить эту реформу. И так считает 99% российских офицеров – и кадровых, и находящихся в запасе" – заключил Леонид Ивашов._ 



Такое положение - это результат реформ Армии....

----------


## Mad_cat

> Отстреляли С-300 с Кильдина -- ракета-мишень и 2 надводные цели:
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=391039
> 4 зрдн 531 гв зрп ездил и стрелял.


Красавцы, по надводным целям мало кто умеет работать. Еще бы по движущимся надводным целям научились стрелять... :Rolleyes: 




> Узнать бы у РИА Новости как отличить боевой караул от мирного или учебного


Если начал стрелять - значит боевой :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> _"...заключил Леонид Ивашов._ 
> Такое положение - это результат реформ Армии....


Как меня умиляют эти арбатские аналитеги...
Ему бы про подковерные тайны связанные с Афганом поведать-покаяться или поведать на чем базировались все расчеты произведенные в СССРи положенные в основу нынешней реформы.... тогда дядя не чирикал в теплом креслице, а теперь вместо объяснений в статистику подался. Этож надо какой труд проделал. Опросил всех офицеров "и кадровых, и находящихся в запасе" и цыфирьку выдал на гора 99 % .... :Biggrin: 

а народ то знай себе улыбается потому как помнит http://www.avanturist.org/forum/inde...7468#msg197468

----------


## Холостяк

Подковерные тайны про Афган... Хе-хе-хе! Да он там вообще никто и никак там не решал про Афган. Все тайны уж давно демократы всем поведали, чтоб политбюро кпсс обосрать. Вот про то, что в СССР выдумали то, что сейчас воплотили в жизнь, в частности план реформирования Армии России - узнал от Вас впервые... Сердюкову наверно бы Героя СССР дали и Сталинскую премию.... То что дяди не чирикают служа на любых должностях - так это о любом можно офицере сказать. Просто вопрос, а кто из офицеров, генералов, командиров чирикает или чирикал? Тот кто в космонавтов стрелял вместо Брежнева? Или на корабле бунт поднял? Все офицеры выполняют свои должностные-служебные обязанности, а вот когда их спросит начальник об их мнении по какому из служебных вопросов - то они могут "чирикнуть"... А так - чирикнуть вернее высказать предложения, жалобы то они подаются лично, устно или письменно по команде... Упрекать что Ивашов не чирикал (вернее не двигал глобальные мысли по реформам, ошибкам начальства) - любого офицера Армии (даже не российской) улыбнет... Вот с Вами согласен по цифрам, но уверен что 99 % это условно, чтоб показать что личный состав Армии в подавляющем большенстве не поддерживает этот бардак... 

У нас про любого можно всякую байду написать... Я прочитал по ссылке информацию подаваемую в художественном жанке "обсералова" на этого деятеля Ивашова... Я крамольного в карьере Ивашова или еще в чем то, отфильтровав в этой статье стиль подачи автора информации об "нечистоплотности" Ивашова для читателя, не увидел. В большей степени автор обсерает не Ивашова, а саму карьеру офицера... 
Ну и что? Я сам начинал после училища с самого низшего звена войскового подразделения. Более того понятно, что Ивашов начал службу с низшего командного звена работяг - командира взвода. Затем пошел на роту... Тем более СЕМЬ ЛЕТ на ротном звене! Кто заканчивал общевойсковые училища знает всю кухню. Кстати по рукдокументам офицеру максимальный срок на роте - 8 лет. Академия. Что тут такого если офицер "окунулся" в столичную жизнь? Я сам переодически "окунался". По театрам ходил.., и даже в форме. Тогда в ресторане Прага на Арбате лейтенантом я шикарно обедал за 15 рублей с французским коньячком! А сейчас попробуйте отобедать там на офицерское жалование! Хотя сейчас вас туда хрен пустят... Упоминание родственников просто неудачно. В большенстве своем у многих выбравших военную карьеру были родственники в Армии, которые достигли каких либо должностей и сделали карьеру. Есть такое понятие семейная традиция и все такое. У меня таже ситуация. Потом помошники-адъютанты... Знавал я таких. Сам при штабе служил - видел, знаю... Вкалывали они по-черному. Так я вам скажу - адская работа быть на "побегушках". Афтар там подает инфу будто адъютант жопу начальнику там подтерает и под теплым крылышком парится... Да фиг вам! Там кучи командировок..., по Москве мотаться с документами как бешенный. Никаких планов - все в последний момент. Адъютант-помошник в одном лице это машинистка, писарь, чертежник, картограф, референт, переводчик, справочник, дежурный офицер, посыльный, офицер связи.... Начальнику надо срочно документы с Дальнего Востока - он среди ночи шлет адъютанта..., передать письменный приказ лично комдиву - вперед адъютант...от того же начальника отгребает адъютант по полной программе! Начальник требует чтоб форма всегда с иголочки - адъютант-помошник это лицо начальника. Никакой начальник бездельника-тупаря к себе не возмет, чтоб он всю службу завалил. Это служба ни чем не лучше чем в войсках... В войсках хоть зашкериться можно, а помошником все время начальник домагается про то "где был" и "почему отсутствовал". Я бы продолжил расклад по всяким там помошникам-адъютантам, но не вижу смысла. Потом... Выбор темы для защиты... Ну и что! Я тоже выбирал тему, чтоб быть "в теме"..., чтоб куратор был авторитетней. Подкол с "телефонной книгой Грузии" - полный бред для идиота-читателя. Потом подборка про Иран. Ну и что. Ведь тему про Иран американосы не снимали. Прогнозы по Ирану не утешительные, пахнет войной. В чем проблема? Ивашов вообще это рассказывал как "гражданин" конторы "Рога и копыта" (Академии геополитических проблем).. Если б я тоже был там в академии, то тоже втюхивал спичи про острые проблемы в мире... Это ведь прогнозы, это их работа и право... Ельцин президентом страны втюхивал всякую хрень, не говорю о теперешних Ивановых_Сердюковых и прочин - замечу государственных чиновников в отличии от члена академии "Рога и копыта" Ивашова... 
Афтар, который там кропал эту хрень - полный гавнюк.


ПС. Мне пофигу там Ивашов, я к нему никак. Но академик говорит в тему. А обосрать в художественном слове с подборкой зассаных фактов сейчас любого можно - хоть Аллаха, хоть Иисуса..., хоть Героя России, хоть папу с мамой... Смысл тот, что россейская Армия сейчас в заднем проходе - как ни крути.

----------


## Redav

> Подковерные тайны про Афган... Хе-хе-хе! Да он там вообще никто и никак ...


теперь тем более 




> Все тайны уж давно демократы всем поведали, ....


ИМХО еще и правнукам останутся сюрпрайзы про Афган




> Вот про то, что в СССР выдумали то, что сейчас воплотили в жизнь, в частности план реформирования Армии России - узнал от Вас впервые...


Вообще-то просчитывали планы по такому реформированию Советской Армии. Так что для знающих происходящие события не являются ноу-хау Сердюкова. Спросите у Ивашова или ему при его загруженности в арбатском округе не до таких мелочей было? .... подумаешь кто-то хочет где-то полк, бригаду или управление округа сократить  :Biggrin: 




> Все офицеры выполняют свои должностные-служебные обязанности, а вот когда их спросит начальник об их мнении по какому из служебных вопросов - то они могут "чирикнуть"...


Не-а-а именно в этой ситуевине офицер мнение высказывает. Если он не согласен, а его мнения не спрашивают, то может рапорт написать. Когда же в домашней обстановке про служебные вопросы да еще с посторонними вот тогда это уже "чириканье".




> ...вернее высказать предложения, жалобы то они подаются лично, устно или письменно по команде...


Вот тут оно у нас с вами полное взаимопонимание. Только Ивашов видно про такие мелочи не знает, коль не научился за годы службы говорить за себя, а не за других да еще с таким обыдлением под красивую цифирку.




> Упрекать что Ивашов не чирикал (вернее не двигал глобальные мысли по реформам, ошибкам начальства) - любого офицера Армии (даже не российской) улыбнет...


Зачем его упрекать. Тогда он при деле был и мнение высказывал если спрашивало начальство, а теперь он не при делах, но каков голосок. Потому и дюже интересно мне понять с чего бы это он удалившись от армейских дел восжелал учить уму разуму, да еще и высказываться за других военных, а тем более тех кто в запасе...




> ...уверен что 99 % это условно, чтоб показать что личный состав Армии в подавляющем большенстве не поддерживает этот бардак...


 не надоть нам таких условностей... уже проходили когда "все как один...." :




> ... Я крамольного в карьере Ивашова ...не увидел.


откуда там кромольному взяться.... там просто его карьера по полочкам разложена. взвод-рота-академия-госпиталь-лечения-адъютант
Этим все сказано. 
Служивым все понятно до слез. 
Наслышан про одного такого же с "обычной" судьбой, только когда он посчитал, что сам себе хозяин и развелся с женой (примерно как у Ивашова), то карьера стремительно закончилась и жизнь не удалась.... 




> .В большенстве своем у многих выбравших военную карьеру были родственники в Армии, которые достигли каких либо должностей и сделали карьеру. Есть такое понятие семейная традиция и все такое.


Знакомо и не ново. Так Ивашов продолжил семейную традицию? Тогда поподробней ПЛИЗ.





> . Потом помошники-адъютанты... Знавал я таких. Сам при штабе служил - видел, знаю...


И не говорите. Служба она всегда не сахар, но при МО и того горше...
Бегут с этих должностей .... ну просто дезертируют за ради того что бы батальоном, полком, бригадой покомандовать.... Некоторые просто воевать хотят. У Жукова на Халхин-Голе был адъютант... "оторвался" от великого стратега.  Потом ВОВ прошел, но пред очи величайшего полководца всех времен и народов предстал уже только на пенсии. До этого о себе ни слуху ни духу не давал знать.... О как




> .Вкалывали они по-черному.


Угу.
_- Гена, давай я понесу чемодан, а ты меня... тебе же легче будет.
- Правильно Чебурашка. какой же ты умный_ 




> ... В войсках хоть зашкериться можно, а помошником все время начальник домагается про то "где был" и "почему отсутствовал".


_Может бросить все и уехать служить к вам в Урюпинск..._ (с)
 :Biggrin: 




> Ивашов вообще это рассказывал как "гражданин" конторы "Рога и копыта" (Академии геополитических проблем)..


а чего тогда его здесь цитировать, если сразу предполагаем, что он похлеще любого журналажника ересь несет?




> Афтар, который там кропал эту хрень - полный гавнюк.


Зато отличается от  Ивашова порядочностью.




> ПС. Мне пофигу там Ивашов, я к нему никак. Но академик говорит в тему.


И вместо его теперь мне трабодахаться вам опытному, послужившему в трудных местах объяснять, то что давно известно советским и российским офицерам справно исполняющим должностные обязанности и интересующимися перспективами военного строительства родной армии 




> Смысл тот, что россейская Армия сейчас в заднем проходе - как ни крути.


И это хорошо, потому как законы Мерфи всепобеждающи.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Вообще-то просчитывали планы по такому реформированию Советской Армии. Так что для знающих происходящие события не являются ноу-хау Сердюкова. Спросите у Ивашова или ему при его загруженности в арбатском округе не до таких мелочей было? .... подумаешь кто-то хочет где-то полк, бригаду или управление округа сократить


Надо же!  




> откуда там кромольному взяться.... там просто его карьера по полочкам разложена. взвод-рота-академия-госпиталь-лечения-адъютант
> Этим все сказано. 
> Служивым все понятно до слез.


По полочкам разложена карьера офицера в его личном деле..., но как там расписано - это просто писуля.
Не понял.. Что до слез? Жалко что ли человека до слез или смеятся хочется до слез? Просто такие крайности уж действительно проявляются у ограниченных людей.
Повторюсь если не понятно. 
Все офицеры начинают карьеру с низшего звена. Потом начинают подниматься по служебной лестнице. Академия тоже как этап. С сожалению Ивашову как некоторым другим военнослужащим не повезло. Он получил травму, попал в госпиталь... Многие офицеры получают травмы, ранения, заболевания. Я во время службы получил заболевание, попал в госпиталь получил ограничение. Что тут такого? Наоборот даже обидно и неприятно, что подорвано здоровье, хотя в боевых не участвовал, жопу не рвал - просто честно служил... Я тоже в академии учился.... 
Причем тут слезы? В том то и дело что нормальный служивый не видит ничего "слизливого" в карьере офицера Ивашова.  




> И не говорите. Служба она всегда не сахар, но при МО и того горше...
> Угу.
> _- Гена, давай я понесу чемодан, а ты меня... тебе же легче будет._
> _- Правильно Чебурашка. какой же ты умный_ 
> _Может бросить все и уехать служить к вам в Урюпинск..._ (с)


Вот вот... Вот это типичное примитивное мышление, которое существовало среди озлобленных и зависливых людей. Подобную желчь я слышал у некоторых неумных кусков, которые любили представляться офицерами и в открытую возмущались несправедливости в отношении их, так как считали, что они должны получать на равне офицеров, занимать офицерские должности... Подобную фигню я слышал недавно в военкомате, когда старый человек, который был в далеком прошлом прапорщиком, возмущался в военкомате почему у него пенсия меньше чем у полковника-летчика. У него на бекрень мозги до того, что никак до сих пор не поймет, что полковник помимо вышки в училище, закончил академию, летал, а он прапор - 8 классов закончил...
Поэтому мышление примитива-насекомого, которое никак не изменить, есть и у некоторых других относительно ненависти и зависти к тем кто служил в Москве, Киеве, Ленинграде, ГСВГ...., и это опускается до местного масштаба.., когда та же ненависть и зависть к тем кто назначен на должность командира эскадрильи, замкомполка... Назначен другой, но блин не "я" - офигенно такой крутой умелец-всезнайка... В кружке таких же насекомых смакуются причины "несправедливости", обсуждают даже жену-детей, связи-"волосатости"... Вообщем знаю я эти зависти и ненависти и причем этот базар и желчь идет от действительно примитивов, которых очень мало, но в каждой дыре они есть и даже среди офицеров (на деле ничего из себя не представляющих, но мнящих из себя стратегов)... 
Среди порядочных офицеров, знающих и честно делающих свое дело подобных гнилых базаров я за все время службы не слышал!
Сам я шутил прибаутками относительно стандартного ответа на стандартный вопрос кадровика.. Вопрос: Где служить хотите? Ответ: Куда Родина пошлет! Но лишь бы на службу на метро ездить... Гы-гы-гы.. Но вот на гафно исходить от ненависти-зависти.... Это вообще низость и тем более разжигать подобное...

Я повторюсь, что сам в штабе служил, служба там не из легких.  

Хохма про чемоданы подобна про "телефонную книгу Грузии" - для лохов...
Я не вижу какого то унижения помочь другу, сослуживцу, знакомому, даже если он начальник или жена друга, сослуживца, начальника - помочь поднести чемодан. Я на своей машине отвозил друзей сослуживцев в аэропорт, помогал, они мне помогали, встречали-провожали... Обращался к начальнику и он мне помогал, не взирая на то что он выше по званию и должности. Что тут такого? Или вы хотите преподать это как лакейство и прислужничество? То есть ловко перевернуть порядочность и сделать это гнилым поступком? То это вообще гнусность...




> Зачем его упрекать. Тогда он при деле был и мнение высказывал если спрашивало начальство, а теперь он не при делах, но каков голосок. Потому и дюже интересно мне понять с чего бы это он удалившись от армейских дел восжелал учить уму разуму, да еще и высказываться за других военных, а тем более тех кто в запасе...


Упрекать любого человека нужно не на пустом месте, а конкретно.. К примеру во время ввода войск в Афганистан почему Ивашов , когда его спросили о его мнении, встал и ответил что ему пофигу.. Вот за это можно упрекнуть или подать за это в суд... А мастурбировать-упрекать можно любого за что угодно, типа "почему в шапке или почему без шапки"?. 
Система Устава ВС не предусматривает плебесцит всего офицерства, дебаты и принятие решения командиром путем консенсуса мнений. Даже сейчас, не нравится реформа - пшОл на ххх, пиши рапорт... А реформа идет. Тут ни Зелин, ни Корнуков ничего не решают и не решали, я уж не говорю о лейтенанте не согласным и имеющим грандиозные планы строительства Россейской Армии...... Зелин решает вопросы в рамках своих служебных обязанностей... Так же и тогда любой другой офицер, и тот же Ивашов в свое время... Упрекать что он тогда не кропал рапорта в ЦК или Министру по глобальному строительству Армии? Рассмешили! 
Ценность офицера-профессионала в том, что он четко выполняет служебные обязанности, проявляет знания, опыт, смекалку в решении поставленных перед ним задач на своей должности, повышает свой культурный-идейный и теоретический уровень..., а не мастурбирует идеями-рапортами по должности других, в идеях глобальных задач и не упражняется в зависти невежестве в отношении сослуживцев, служащих на других должностях или в других местах... 

Не согласен с приказом командования, нет желания его выполнять, любишь демагогию и споры - пиши рапорт, увольняйся и иди работать в МакДональдс и спорь там с менегером, что в Биг Мак лучше класть третью мясную котлету или как глобально поменять всю систему фастфуда в мире...




> Зато отличается от Ивашова порядочностью.


Не соглашусь относительно порядочности.... Однозначно...  :Mad: 
Прежде потому как в его посте нет никаких фактов непорядочной деятельности офицера Ивашова, но подача от афтара идет действительно с пренебрежением, унижением, язвительностью на пустом месте, что указывает гнилую сущность писаки(возможно порядочного наружно человека). Афтар вскрывает и подает тот негатив и мерзость в отношении общей карьеры офицеров, желая тем самым вызвать отвращение к офицеру (любому, хотя в посте цель Ивашов), хотя все на пустом месте нет ни конкретных фактов подлости, предательства, халатности или еще чего то... Обычный приемчик мастурбатора-обсиральщика...

----------


## ZIGZAG

Холостяк вы говорите-"Мне пофигу там Ивашов, я к нему никак. Но академик говорит в тему.",в какую тему он говорит?Как "ГЛАВНЫЙ ЗАЩИТНИК" Сердюкова на форуме :Smile: (второе место занимает камрад Redav :Biggrin: ),прошу вас изложите фактические претензии к реформе,а то кроме перехода к одному году ни чего нет,все только лозунги,призывы и пожелания.Есть даже откровенное передергивание фактов в примере с Грузией.А пассаж о том что в СКВО на начало августа не было новой ВТ,меня убил,это он у Сердюкова ставшего министром обороны в 2007 году  спрашивает почему не было нового!?,а тогда вы(Ивашов) со своими соратниками Квашнин,Манилов,Куроедов,К

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Действительно... Сейчас состояние военных объектов в России такое, что за это всех должностных лиц к стенке в пору ставить.... Сцуки!
> Я подобное на наших аэродромах застал, когда уже и ограждение похерили и систему обороны аэродрома..., кто попало уже по стоянке лазил, дачники на велосипедах через впп уже ездили..., коровы паслись... 
> Систему развалили с верхов... Гниет все с верха... Началось все с сокращений, "реформирования" системы и порядка охраны-обороны объектов. И вот "доусовершенствовались", "дореформировались" и оптимизоровались" до того, что просто ничего и ничего не стало.
> 
> Уже куча народа перепостили эти фото:
> http://teh-nomad.livejournal.com/574801.html
> http://vadimb.livejournal.com/735501.html
> http://1-9-1939.livejournal.com/123814.html?style=mine
> http://nnm.ru/blogs/girlfriendHudo/2...nya_zapretili/


Увсецело согласен!с верхов!,только вот тренд сменился,сейчас как раз явно видно,что с безответственностью хотят бороться,и есть даже примеры,мы их все помним.Там в кремля поняли,что эта проблема грозит и им с их не сметными богатствами.

----------


## Redav

> Надо же!


а вот тож 
или порадуете ссылочкой как он раздавал интервью, строил прогнозы и поучал министра обороны про вывод советских войск из Восточной Европы в чисто поле, сокращение частей, соединений в те времена когда сидел в арбатском округе? Тогда он не лез прилюдно со своими советами к министрам обороны, а нынче разошелся... в правдоруба решил поиграть.




> По полочкам разложена карьера офицера в его личном деле..., но как там расписано


Холостяк, а почему право высказывать точку зрения оставляете только Ивашову и именно так как он делает?

Не мною, а вами заявлено про то как тяжела служба адъютанская. 

Не мною, а вами заявлено, что в части можно зашхериться, а бедный адъютант порется нещадно. 

Не мною, а вами желчь плещется да еще выстраивается пирамидка, что самые классные-распрекрасные растут в должностях и званиях, а лохи от зависти зубы скалят, слюной брызжут.

Жизнь многообразна и вывертов у нее предостаточно. Баек-историй могу вам накидать воз и маленькую тележку, только служба в войсках там будет потяжелее и покрасивее штабной выглядеть. 

Вы прочитайте о чем там речь идет. Ну не тянет Ивашов в глазах людей на аналитика и карьера его народ не впечатляет.

Вот сходу, на вскидку биография так биография http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

Владимира Васильевича в ангелы не записать, но есть за что уважать и почему к мнению прислушаться... а он не лезет в аналитеги... И он такой не один




> Система Устава ВС не предусматривает плебесцит всего офицерства, дебаты и принятие решения командиром путем консенсуса мнений. Даже сейчас, не нравится реформа - пшОл на ххх, пиши рапорт... А реформа идет.


Именно так, а ваш подзащитный как школяр начинает поднимать пургу про согласных-несогласных, да еще проценты от фонаря оглашать. Еще и Сердюкову мозг надеется вынести своим самопЫаром. До аналитега так и не дошло за время службы, что даже Министр обороны ограничен определенными рамками в принятии решений? 

Это детишки в армии не служившие и насмотревшиеся нынешней телевизионной фигни про армию могут веровать, что Сердюков занял должность, поморщил лоб и решил: "а переделаю ка я армию на свой вкус и взгляд". 





> Ценность офицера-профессионала в том, что он четко выполняет служебные обязанности, проявляет знания, опыт, смекалку в решении поставленных перед ним задач на своей должности, повышает свой культурный-идейный и теоретический уровень..., а не мастурбирует идеями....


Тогда какого фига ваш подзащитный выносит мозг служивым своими маструбирующими идеями, мнением?





> Афтар вскрывает и подает тот негатив и мерзость в отношении общей карьеры офицеров, желая тем самым вызвать отвращение к офицеру (любому, хотя в посте цель Ивашов), хотя все на пустом месте нет ни конкретных фактов подлости, предательства, халатности или еще чего то... Обычный приемчик мастурбатора-обсиральщика...


О как ... знакомый лозунг "_наших бьют_".  :Rolleyes: 

Автора видетили не впечатлила биография подзащитного и сразу  - ату его рубяты. Автор про то что прогнозы аналитика - говорильня, а нам манипулируя информационным потоком подсовывают пустышку о том, что вашего подзащитного пытались обвинить в подлости.  :Cool: 

Ладноть, посмотрю как вы будете доказывать ZIGZAG-у, что сокращение армии при Ивашове было во благо, а нынешнее горе-горьккое...
При Ивашове учения "пеший по картам" - форева, а теперь учения на полигонах и с боевой стрельбой - развал армии?
... дожили...

----------


## kfmut

ZIGZAG, современная армия - это прежде всего современная система боевого управления. Профильные АСУ(прежде всего КСБУ с наворотами) созданные при Союзе уже никак не соответствуют современным требованиям ни по информационному наполнению, ни по техническому исполнению, то что разрабатывалось с середины 90-х никак не учитывает крайние изменения в ОШС и перераспределения штабного функционала по уровням управления, потому что все эти изменения прошли мимо представителей военной науки. Создание НОВОЙ единой системы управления для ВС РФ, по слухам, находится в зачаточном состоянии, а с учетом положения в военной науке, конечный результат нарисуется очень не скоро. Поэтому можно сказать, что реформы в данном аспекте никак не подготовлены, несколько утрируя, можно добавить, что когда кончатся "лампочки" для КСБУ, системы управления у нас вообще не будет ;-) Сами сообразите кто виноват в таком положении вещей?

----------


## ZIGZAG

kfmut,разъясните мне пожалуйста,что вы понимаете под словами: "неподготовленные реформы".
 я два раза прочел ваш пост...,и не понял...вы мне возражаете или согласны?

----------


## kfmut

Конечно я с вами не согласен :-D Какие слова вам не понятны? Неподготовлены?

----------


## Вован22

А что хорошего в реформе для тех, кто сейчас в новом облике служит.
Конкретно, если можно по пунктам.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Конечно я с вами не согласен :-D Какие слова вам не понятны? Неподготовлены?


да,именно это слово требует для меня разъяснения.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А что хорошего в реформе для тех, кто сейчас в новом облике служит.
> Конкретно, если можно по пунктам.


Ув.Вован22,это вам нужно спросить у тех кто служит и главное кому в новом облике еще долго служить.Со своей же стороны я попросил бы вас поделиться со мной,а что же плохого в реформе,можно без пунктов.

----------


## alexvolf

Насчет реформы -промолчу...
Фоторяд под названием "Брошенный военный объект в Подмосковье" для размышления...

----------


## ZIGZAG

alexvolf,ответ не засчитан,это началось не осенью 2008 года(именно тогда стартовала реформа),а гораздо раньше.Прошу вас впредь проявлять большее усердие в поиске аргументов.

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Фоторяд под названием "Брошенный военный объект в Подмосковье" для размышления...


Он такой же брошенный как этот форум  :Smile:  и размышляли, и обсуждали Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf,ответ не засчитан,это началось не осенью 2008 года(именно тогда стартовала реформа),а гораздо раньше.Прошу вас впредь проявлять большее усердие в поиске аргументов.


ZIGZAG
Это не аргументы,а констотация факта.Если рядовой блогер смог запечатлеть на фото данный объект,то что тогда говорить о профессионалах... А о реформе думаю лучше промолчать.Как там у
Высоцкого "...жираф большой-ему видней".

Redav
Обсуждения и размышления не одно и тоже.
Можно дя примера обсудить картину "Сталкер" или молниеносное реагирование пресс-службы МО на фото в нете...
А вот как это удалось блогеру,об  энтом  можно поразмышлять...

----------


## Redav

> ZIGZAG
> А вот как это удалось блогеру,об  энтом  можно поразмышлять...


ПрЭлЭсно (с)

Дабы не мешать истинным борцам мужественно молчать с ответом на вопрос ZIGZAG-а устроим плач Ярославны ни о чем... :Biggrin: 

ИМХО любой кто служил в армии приведет пример как граждане проникали на военные объекты ("чисто случайно"), только концовки будут разниться. В одних случаях было ха-хи-хи, в других - мордой вниз, в третьих - нары, а были и проводы в мир иной.

Как удалось блогеру? Пусть дяди из прокуратуры берут его под стражу, вломят ему ст.ст. 276, 283 и  и запоет блогер как соловей рассказывая всю подноготную появления этих фотографий.  :Smile: 

В свое время телевизионная группа постебалась с репортажем на госгранице Белоруссии с Литвой. Им было смешно ровно до того момента пока не оказались на нарах... 

Блогер прежде всего ПРОВОКАТОР. Например, завтра кто-то вдохновленный его подвигом сунется на военный объект и будет застрелен. Чего будем делать? Правильно, скорбеть, сочувствовать и с горечью признавать правоту действий караула, а в это время всякие комитеты станут выносить мозг военным...

----------


## ZIGZAG

alexvolf,я не спорю с фактом проникновения,и разгильдяйства,я всего лишь указываю вам на то,что это разгильдяйство началось не в следствии военной реформы Сердюкова,это началось многие годы назад.И хочу вам напомнить,что я спрашивал всех форумчан,кто может мне(и Redav,у) привести пример ухудшения ситуации в армии в результате перехода к новому облику.Буду ждать.
 ПыСы.Просьба ко всем кто выкладывает фотки отремонтированных самолетов и вертолетов,а также тем кто пишет о том,что часто стали летать,не пишите вы этого!А,то ваши сообщения не вяжутся с сообщениями о развале армии табуреткиным! :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> ПрЭлЭсно (с)
> 
> Дабы не мешать истинным борцам мужественно молчать с ответом на вопрос ZIGZAG-а устроим плач Ярославны ни о чем...
> 
> ИМХО любой кто служил в армии приведет пример как граждане проникали на военные объекты ("чисто случайно"), только концовки будут разниться. В одних случаях было ха-хи-хи, в других - мордой вниз, в третьих - нары, а были и проводы в мир иной.
> 
> Как удалось блогеру? Пусть дяди из прокуратуры берут его под стражу, вломят ему ст.ст. 276, 283 и и запоет блогер как соловей рассказывая всю подноготную появления этих фотографий. 
> 
> В свое время телевизионная группа постебалась с репортажем на госгранице Белоруссии с Литвой. Им было смешно ровно до того момента пока не оказались на нарах... 
> ...


Тут соглашусь....
Я уже тут на форуме постил, как в своей части в воскресенье решил срезать путь на аэродроме и потопал через стоянку самолетов..... Конечно в землю меня не ложили, но предупредительный выстрел..., пришлось постоять "на мушке"..., прибыл караул..., доставили меня в караулку..., написал объяснилово..., потом пропесочили начальники и вообще сказали о том, что повезло что вроде как солдатик на посту нормальный бы, а так бы пальнул и убил так как имел на это полное право. Вообщем неприятненько было и запомнил по сегодняшний день - не лезть куда не следует. Хотя сам военный, в караул курсантом ходил.., Устав знаю... Вот так...
А то что блогер провокатор... Неееее.... Тут просто показал реальное состояние дел практически везде в Армии на одном факто-месте... Побольше бы таких блогеров...
*Пусть люди знают как дела у тех кто якобы "охраняет их мирное небо"...*

----------


## Redav

> Тут соглашусь....
> Я уже тут на форуме постил, как в своей части в воскресенье решил срезать путь на аэродроме и потопал через стоянку самолетов..... 
> Пусть люди знают как дела у тех кто якобы "охраняет их мирное небо"...


Спасибо, вот люди уже и знают, что можно нарваться на приключения. а можно было прийти на "вскрытую" стоянку стоянку когда там не было людей. Пофоткать и поведать миру "правду" о том как в совке не охранялись военные аэродромы... :Biggrin:

----------


## BSA

Услышал слух, что в Монче будут и Су-27 базироваться..те что были в Килпах...а потом в Бесовце, но не все

----------


## Sr10

> Тут соглашусь....
> Я уже тут на форуме постил, как в своей части в воскресенье решил срезать путь на аэродроме и потопал через стоянку самолетов..... Конечно в землю меня не ложили но предупредительный выстрел..., пришлось постоять "на мушке"..., прибыл караул..., доставили меня в караулку..., написал объяснилово..., потом пропесочили начальники и вообще сказали о том, что повезло что вроде как солдатик на посту нормальный бы, а так бы пальнул и убил так как имел на это полное право. [/B]


Как это - в землю "не ложили" - "но предупредительный выстрел" был ? 
В общем - перечитываем положения гарнизонной и караульной службы и вспоминаем как дело было по новой ;)
А то несведущие подумают, что каждый чурка на посту имеет полное право пристрелить офицера ...

----------


## Холостяк

*Мне кажется, что у меня «едет крыша», когда я наблюдаю за космосом и Минобороны* 




Россия, первой отправившая человека в космос, окончательно перестала быть космической державой

В этом нет сомнений, после того, как Минобороны избавилось от «Звездного» городка, лишило космонавтов воинских званий и перестало их награждать геройскими звездами. В блиц-интервью «Новому Региону» во время краткого визита на Урал *дважды Герой Советского Союза космонавт Георгий Гречко* рассказал, как ведомство Анатолия Сердюкова отбирало у космонавтов машины и самолеты, а теперь добралось до их наград. Известный космонавт честно признался – наблюдая за Минобороны и космической отраслью, ему порой кажется, что у него «поехала крыша». 
*Новый Регион: Георгий Михайлович, что Вы думаете по поводу состояния российской космической отрасли в нашей стране?* 
*Георгий Гречко:* Корабль, на котором мы до сих пор летаем – «Союз», был разработан в 60-х годах прошлого века. И хотя он модернизировался, уже давно пора сделать новый. *А на новый корабль не дают денег, а предлагают взять кредит. Такого безумия нет больше нигде!* Поэтому я очень рад, что жил в другое время, когда на космос давали деньги. И вся страна гордилась нашими космонавтами и другие страны, в том числе Америка, нам завидовали. 
*НР: С какими трудностями теперь сталкиваются наши космонавты, по-прежнему ли хорошо им живется в «Звездном городке»?* 
*Г.Г.* «Звездный» городок, или центр подготовки космонавтов, раньше был в структуре Министерства обороны, и все годы финансировался через него. Мы летали на самолетах Минобороны и ездили на ведомственных машинах. Однако уже года два, как Минобороны отказалось от «Звездного» городка и передало его Российскому космическому агентству. *Передало по-русски: все хорошие автомобили забрали, а которые не ездят, оставили городку, с самолетами – та же самая история.* Теперь городок совершенно вне структуры Минобороны. Т.е. с одной стороны, оно прекратило финансирование отрасли – от своих обязанностей по отношению к космосу отказалось, но при этом хочет сохранить права на него. Нигде в мире нет такого, чтобы от обязанностей отказались, а права сохранили. А Минобороны России считает, что вправе так поступать. 
*НР: Как Вы расцениваете позицию ведомства Анатолия Сердюкова, которое дважды отказалось вручать Звезду Героя России космонавту Максиму Сураеву? Эта ситуация даже вызвала негативную реакцию со стороны общественности, и сейчас активно обсуждается на страницах печати и в интернете.* 
*Г.Г.* Отказ от награждения Золотой звездой Героя России – незаконен. Потому что есть закон о награждениях и согласно нему, космонавт должен получить звание Героя. Если же Минобороны не хочет давать награду, то пусть сначала поменяет закон о награждениях, а уж потом в соответствии с ним не дают звезду.* Честно говоря, когда читаю, что сегодня творится под эгидой Министерства обороны, я не понимаю, что происходит.* Иногда мне кажется, что у меня «поехала крыша».
*НР: Как тяжело сегодня дается России исследование космоса?* 
*Г.Г.*: Перевод космоса из подчинения Министерству обороны к Российскому космическому агентству дался тяжело. Как я уже говорил, для функционирования центра подготовки космонавтов нужны были машины и самолеты, но их забирали. Потом преподаватели у нас были военные – все инструкторы, опыт которых ничем не заменить. Все они были военнослужащими, у которых были соответствующие оклады и довольствие. Потом у них все это отобрали, сделав космонавтов гражданскими служащими. Я вообще думал, что после этого вся система развалится. Пока, правда, запуски идут без больших сбоев. Тем не менее, трудности есть и большие.
*НР: Что же при таком положении дел ждет наш космос – деградация?* 
*Г.Г.*: Система подготовки совершенствуется, но только на опыте старых специалистов.* По сути, кроме этого ничего нет – российской космической отрасли нужны новые тренажеры, новые самолеты.* С материально-техническим обеспечением сейчас очень трудно – возможности Российского космического агентства в сравнении с возможностями Минобороны не сравнить. Сегодня в космосе, как и везде, все держится на людях.

----------


## Redav

*Космонавты больше не Герои?*
*Чувствительный с этической и политической точек зрения вопрос решают бесчувственным способом*
_2010-09-07 / Юрий Юрьевич Караш - доктор наук (Ph.D.) США по специальности "Космическая политика и международные отношения", кандидат исторических наук, член-корреспондент Российской академии космонавтики им. К.Э.Циолковского._


_Где Максиму Сураеву легче переносить перегрузки, в космосе или на земле, – еще вопрос.
Фото NASA_

На прошлой неделе стало известно, что Министерство обороны отказало в присвоении звания Героя России космонавту Максиму Сураеву, вернувшемуся на Землю в марте этого года после почти полугодовой экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС). Причина – «недостаточно оснований». Таким образом, создан прецедент, ломающий почти полувековую традицию космических полетов в СССР/России – давать звание Героя каждому, выполнившему программу полета космонавту.

«*Наверное, пришло время автоматически перестать вешать Золотую Звезду на грудь каждому слетавшему космонавту,* – сказал ветеран двух космических полетов Павел Виноградов, получивший звание Героя России за участие в восстановлении станции «Мир» после столкновения с грузовым кораблем «Прогрессом» в 1997 году. – *К тому же программу полета Максим хоть и выполнил, но с рядом довольно существенных замечаний*».

Не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает, – наблюдение, относящееся к любому человеку, в том числе и к Сураеву. Действительно, пора покончить с практикой, когда космонавт просто за факт полета получал высшую государственную награду. Это было оправданно на заре космической эры, когда почти каждая миссия представляла собой качественно новый и весьма рискованный шаг в области освоения космоса (уже в наше время математики оценили шансы полета Гагарина на успех где-то в районе 45%).

Однако уже тогда помощник главкома ВВС по космосу генерал-полковник *Николай Каманин написал в своем дневнике: «Космонавты слишком переоценивают значение своих подвигов и принимают за чистую монету все, что пишется, говорится и показывается по поводу каждого пилотируемого космического полета в наших средствах массовой информации.* Все это делается с целью ознакомления нашего народа и народов зарубежных стран с достижениями в космосе советской науки и техники, но делается, по установившейся традиции, в основном так, что все эти достижения представляются заслугой одних лишь космонавтов. Такая традиция очень вредна…»

Кстати, астронавты NASA, рисковавшие не меньше советских космонавтов, лишь с 1969 года стали получать высшую государственную награду США – «Медаль чести», вручаемую от имени американского Конгресса. Она была названа «Космическая медаль чести» и давалась только «за исключительно выдающиеся усилия и вклад в благосостояние нации и человечества». К настоящему времени ею были удостоены лишь 28 из почти 400 летавших астронавтов NASA (17 из 28 были награждены посмертно). Причем первый человек на Луне Нил Армстронг получил ее только через девять лет после того, как ступил на поверхность Селены, а Джим Ловелл – командир экипажа «Аполлона-13», выживший после взрыва на корабле лишь благодаря мужеству и хладнокровию, – через 25 лет после окончания этого аварийного полета.

Почти за полвека, прошедшего с полета Гагарина, миссии в космос на околоземную орбиту стали обычной, хоть и сопряженной с повышенным риском работой. Продолжать «автоматом» давать за них Героя – по меньшей мере делать антирекламу отечественной космонавтике. Американцы, европейцы, японцы и канадцы совершают такие же экспедиции на МКС (а многие – такие же полеты туда и обратно на «Союзах»), как и российские космонавты, но не удостаиваются за это высших государственных наград. Добавим к этому восемь миссий космических туристов, осуществленных на «Союзах» на борт станции с 2001 по 2009 год. Получается, то, что для иностранца обычная работа или развлечение, для российского космонавта – подвиг.

История космонавтики знает случаи, когда космонавты, даже по независящим от них обстоятельствам не выполнившие программу полета или же выполнившие слишком краткосрочный по современным меркам полет, не удостаивались высшей государственной награды. *Не получил Героя за полет в 1983 году Владимир Титов, когда экипаж корабля, которым он командовал, не смог по техническим причинам состыковаться со станцией «Салют-7».* Правда, он все равно был удостоен ордена Ленина, а после своего второго, годичного полета на «Мире» в 1988 году получил Золотую Звезду. Стал Героем России также только после своего второго полета Юрий Батурин (в обоих случаях он посещал МКС лишь с краткосрочными визитами продолжительностью около 10 суток).

В решениях – давать или не давать высшую государственную награду – очень много субъективизма. Пример – *космонавты Валерий Токарев и Борис Моруков. Оба летали на шаттлах, однако военный летчик Токарев получил Героя России за свой полет, а врач Моруков – нет, что похоже на явную дискриминацию в отношении гражданского космонавта.*

Чтобы такого не происходило в дальнейшем, нужно выработать четкие критерии действий и поступков в космосе, совершение которых достойно присвоения звания Героя России, и законодательно закрепить данные критерии в виде постановления или приказа. *Говоря о причинах, по которым следует отменить автоматическую раздачу Золотых Звезд космонавтам, Виноградов указал и такую: «Мне неприятно видеть, как многие из моих еще не летавших коллег рвутся в космос лишь за званием Героя и за какими-то связанными с этим благами. Нужно, чтобы у космонавтов на первом месте стояла высокая цель освоения космоса».*

Однако трудно обвинять космонавтов в отсутствии «высоких» целей, когда этих целей нет в официальной космической политике России. Культивируемый Роскосмосом застой в отечественной космонавтике низвел освоение внеземного пространства к рутинным миссиям на МКС, в ходе которых космонавты тратят основное время не на научные исследования, а на техническое обслуживание комплекса. Лишь начало расширения космической деятельности за пределы околоземной орбиты способно позвать в космонавтику настоящих ученых и первооткрывателей, для которых раздвижение границ познания и среды обитания человека будет важнее любых государственных наград.
http://www.ng.ru/politics/2010-09-07/3_kartblansh.html

----------


## Redav

*Минобороны лишилось ЦПК, может лишиться Плесецка*

(20:24) *26.02.2009*

_В июле 2009 года российский Центр подготовки космонавтов им Гагарина (ЦПК) станет гражданским объектом. Между руководством центра и руководством страны была достигнута принципиальная договоренность о переводе ЦПК на гражданский режим работы и передислокации военной части N 26 266, расположенной в настоящее время на территории ЦПК.

Таким образом, ЦПК с июля будущего года перестает подчиняться министерству обороны РФ и становится ведомственной организацией Роскосмоса. Все необходимые документы подписали президент России Д.А. Медведев и руководитель ЦПК, летчик-космонавт В.В. Циблиев.

"Этот шаг является логичным продолжением тенденции перевода ракетно-космических объектов на гражданскую форму работы", - сообщил CyberSecuritty.ru источник в российской космической отрасли.

Следующей "потерей" Министерства обороны в обозримом будущем может стать космодром Плесецк, уверены эксперты.

Такая тенденция вызвана несколькими факторами, с одной стороны многолетний опыт работы военных на объектах космической отрасли незаменим, с другой стороны в динамичных условиях экономики XXI века космическая отрасль России вынуждена вести активную конкурентную борьбу наравне с гигантами зарубежной космонавтики. И тогда без гибкого современного управления, свободного от многоуровневой консервативной отчетности, не обойтись.

В связи с этим, у специалистов возникает несколько вопросов:

Во-первых, какая судьба ждет отряд космонавтов? Как известно, в наследство от советской космонавтики России досталось 4 отряда космонавтов, из которых в настоящее время функционируют 2 – это отряд космонавтов РКК «Энергия» и отряд ВВС Министерства обороны РФ. Условно принято называть их как «гражданский» и «военный» отряды. В связи с переходом ЦПК на гражданку отряды космонавтов могут ожидать несколько сценариев развития событий:

- либо сохранится настоящий подход к организации работы отрядов,
- либо будет создан единый отряд космонавтов расположенный на территории ЦПК, куда будут входить и военные, и гражданские космонавты, в подчинении Роскосмоса,
-  либо в едином отряде сохранится прежнее условное деление на военных (подчиняющихся министерству обороны) и гражданских (в подчинении Роскосмоса) космонавтов.

В каждом возможном сценарии есть свои сильные и слабые стороны. Безусловно, главным аргументом в спорах о будущем пилотируемой космонавтики между МО и Роскосмосом является тот факт что военное руководство не желает расставаться со своим отрядом космонавтов, который является особой гордостью ВВС, и безвозмездно передавать его в руки гражданских специалистов.

Во-вторых, каким будет формальный статус Центр подготовки космонавтов? В настоящее время центр является научно-исследовательским институтом особого значения и носит название «Российский государственный научно-исследовательский институт имени Юрия Алексеевича Гагарина» (РГНИИ ЦПК им. Ю.А. Гагарина). Какой статус получит центр летом точно неизвестно. Известно лишь точно, что знаменитый на весь мир лейбл «ЦПК» будет сохранен.

Наконец, в-третьих, каким будет будущее руководство ЦПК? В настоящее время временно исполняющим обязанности начальника ЦПК назначен летчик-космонавт, полковник Ю.П. Гидзенко, который до 2009 года руководил гидролабораторией центра. Кто возглавит центр подготовки летом этого года пока точно неизвестно, но одной из наиболее вероятных фигур является заместитель генерального конструктора РКК «Энергия» летчик-космонавт С.К. Крикалев.

С начала этого года приступила к работе ликвидационная комиссия, созданная Роскосмосом, которая должна оценить реальное положение дел в ЦПК, возможности и потребности центра и к июлю 2009 года отчитаться перед руководством страны ответив на все вышеуказанные вопросы. Однако, специалисты утверждают что из опыта работы подобных ликвидационных комиссий уже сейчас понятно что так быстро столь ответственный вопрос о переходе ЦПК на гражданскую службу не будет решен, и скорее всего работа комиссии затянется еще минимум на год._ 
http://www.cybersecurity.ru/armament/65226.html

Вот так договорились без МО, а теперь ситуация получается как с порядошной жинкой расторгнувшей брак из наилучших побуждений и на следующий день начавшей ходить по кумушкам и рассказывать, что этот злыдень обобрал ее как только мог... Оставил только квартиру с обстановкой и всякими тряпками да несколькими колечками с какими-то блестяшками,  но подлец эдакий забрал машину с гаражом. Не тот нонче мужик пошел... :Biggrin: 

Смотрел http://www.federalspace.ru/main.php?id=21 и офигевал... неужто у такой организации нет машин для развоза уважаемых людей и хлеба с маслом для них? http://forums.airforce.ru/images/smilies/cool.gif

----------


## Холостяк

*Дмитрий Медведев провел очередную реформу: на сей раз системы государственных наград. Согласно опубликованному в среду указу президента, их станет меньше, а получать их можно будет не чаще чем раз в 5 лет. Не стало легендарной боевой награды — Красной Звезды, да и вообще звезда осталась только одна — Героя России. Причем вручать ее можно только один раз в жизни. Дважды и трижды Героев больше не будет. Остальные звезды либо упразднены, либо заменены крестами.*
“Геральдический совет при Президенте РФ изменил дизайн государственных наград, учрежденных в советскую эпоху, — рассказал “МК” зампред этого совета Александр Цветков. — Оттуда убрана советская символика. Пятилучевая звезда заменена крестовой формой, хотя преемственность очевидна, своего лица ордена не потеряли. Портретные изображения полководцев остались прежними, только если, к примеру, орден Суворова раньше был вписан в звезду, то теперь — в крест. Орден Александра Невского помимо дизайна изменил и свой статут. Он стал общегражданским, а раньше присваивался только военным”.
Не самый приятный подарок ветеранам: юбилейные медали, например к 65-летию Победы, больше не считаются государственными наградами.
Своим указом президент определил, что дважды получить одну и ту же госнаграду нельзя, за исключением медали “За отвагу”. Однако очередное награждение новым орденом, медалью или званием производится не ранее чем через пять лет после предыдущего. 
И еще одно решение: президент оставляет себе право отбирать государственные награды у лиц, совершивших преступления, и в случае, если после награждения выяснится, что награда дана за несуществующие или неподтвержденные заслуги.

*ПС: Жаль тех, кто достоин награды. ПРОСТИТЕ ГРЕШНЫХ, БО НЕ ВЕДАЮТ ЧЕГО ТВОРЯТ.*
*А остальным поганцам достойно будет раз в пять лет по крестику, как кол осиновый. А Кресты, обычно на могилы ставят!*

*Пора выходить из штопора!*

----------


## Холостяк

Сердюков в Пентагоне..... 
Но для российской авиации ничего хорошего это не даст уж точно....

----------


## An-Z

> Сердюков в Пентагоне.....


Расписывается в ведомости за зарплату?

----------


## Nazar

> Расписывается в ведомости за зарплату?


+1, но уже как-то даже не смешно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Расписывается в ведомости за зарплату?


Браво!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Оттуда убрана советская символика. Пятилучевая звезда заменена крестовой формой


Эти козлы с такой страстью избавляются от советской символики, что я уже и не пойму, откуда они (козлы эти) взялись-то? Они что, в какой-то другой стране, не в СССР родились? Или им было в СССР так херово? Не здесь, что ли, они получили на халяву высшее образование? Не в СССР  ли была заложена вся база, на которой сейчас пока еще многое держится? (наука, и в первую очередь, фундаментальная, промышленность, армия-да, собственно говоря, все). И чем, хотелось бы узнать "крестовая форма" лучше "пятилучевой звезды"? Хочу напомнить, кстати,  "реформаторам" из МО и  Геральдического совета, что свастика не везде запрещена, можно и такую "крестовую форму" использовать. А что, ведь именно под этой "крестовой формой" сюда в 41-м пришли  освобождать страну от "советской символики".

----------


## Холостяк

> Эти козлы с такой страстью избавляются от советской символики, что я уже и не пойму, откуда они (козлы эти) взялись-то? Они что, в какой-то другой стране, не в СССР родились? Или им было в СССР так херово? Не здесь, что ли, они получили на халяву высшее образование? Не в СССР ли была заложена вся база, на которой сейчас пока еще многое держится? (наука, и в первую очередь, фундаментальная, промышленность, армия-да, собственно говоря, все). И чем, хотелось бы узнать "крестовая форма" лучше "пятилучевой звезды"? Хочу напомнить, кстати, "реформаторам" из МО и Геральдического совета, что свастика не везде запрещена, можно и такую "крестовую форму" использовать. А что, ведь именно под этой "крестовой формой" сюда в 41-м пришли освобождать страну от "советской символики".


Дело в том, что нынешняя власть пытается всячески повлиять на народ с целью полностью избавить его, как и все государство россейское от любого намека о прошедшем советском времени. Всячески пытается это сделать, различными путями! В принципе то это понятно, после Октябрьской революции тоже клеймили царский режим нещадной эксплуатации народа, режим нищеты, коррупции, загнивания царизма и все такое... Тогда сменили форму, символы... В принципе справедливо то клеймили. Было за что. Тогда народ поддержал Советскую власть в большенстве своем и с удовольствием избавлялся от протухшего царизма и причем инициатива избавление от "пережитвов прошлого" шла от народа. Народ не хотел жить со старорежимными безобразиями. Сейчас тоже пытаются избавится от "пережитков" советского... Только инициативы народа то нет. Все идет от властьимущих и за баблосы. Если тогда советская власть дала индустриализацию, строили заводы фабрики, электростанции, железные дороги, которых при царизме то не было, то сейчас избавится от советского никак не могут - ничего не строят, ничего не создают и живут и вытягивают на "старом советском" и еще это засерают, что фактически гадят сами себе на голову... 
Я то согласен, что надо избавится от некоторых безобразий которые были в советское время. Однако вместо этих безобразий надо дать в замен народу хорошее, как это сделали большевики... Еще Ленин говорил, что нельзя избалвляться от прошлого - надо взять от прошлого все положительное. А так получается сейчас властьимущие засерают прошлое на котором основывается и еще кое-как стоит России, рушат и засерают и плохое и хорошее, пытаются разрушить всю связь с прошлым - что фактически рубят сук на котором сидят... То есть в замен ничего не дают. Все сегоднешние-скоробудущие нано технологии, авто и авиа промышленности - это полная лажа. Если после Октября, из-за проблем с гражданской войной тормознули, но и то понастроили и подняли уровень народа, то сейчас войны не было, и так ничего и нет и не ожидается... Жируют только алигархи, правители, коррупционеры да вся эта хрень, но не народ. 
Теперь посмотреть кому выгодно все это засералово... Народу? Нет! Власть-деньгиимущим? Да! Всей этой заграничной мерзоте? Вот вот!
И вот возгласы типа в "пушку заредить", "Куба" и все такое - это вообще полный идиотизм. Борьку бы в пушку и прямой наводкой в Белый дом, чтоб к едрени фени фсю требуху замучались от стен отмывать. Горбатого бы в газовую трубу и давление такое дать, чтоб через пять минут вылетел на другом конце в Германии... Тут бы эту инициативу не только беларусы поддержали и все вентили бы открыли бесплатного транзита дерьма.... 
Неене... Вот чтоб меня не забанили за офф топ на ветке, что кстати было бы сделать с предыдущим постом про "кубу", " покойника"...., я лучше направлю темку в авиационное русло нашей Российской Авиации - Борьку в бомболюк "медведя" и скинуть как можно ближе к территориальным амэрики, чтоб смердячий труп там вонял и они затрахались его вылавливать всем своим флотом.... Экипажу "медведя" - всем звания Героя Союза и медаль "Победителю в Холодной войне"!
И пою уже - "Союз нерушимых республик свободных....!"... Даже музыку не надо менять!

----------


## An-Z

Коллеги, прежде чем что то написать в теме внимательно прочтите её название и соотнесите, насколько "наболевшее" соответствует ей. Так же прошу быть сдержаннее на  сообщения провоцирующие оффтоп и сползание на личности, банить буду всех нарушителей..

----------


## Полешук

> Вот из за таких "командиров" у нас и горят целые гарнизоны,тонут лодки и многое еще чего.Командира под трибунал,и все цепочку вплоть до командующего ВВС страны.Хорошо,что мы не на войне и я не представитель ставки,а то лично бы пустил тт в дело




Что-то вы все "стрелочников" покарать желаете. А может с верхов начнете? Причина то этого всего именно от туда проистекает.

Перепост с http://nnm.ru/blogs/girlfriendHudo/2...nya_zapretili/



> *slonuk* _9 сентября, 09:56 #_ 
> 
> Два года назад поездил по подобным объектам московской области... выполняли заказ МО по переводу узлов связи ПВО на цифровую технику...
> Так что я вам хочу сказать — везде так!
> С парадного входа все как положено — ежи, ворота, кпп... правда на кпп все солдатики с мобилами — даже когда шлагбаум поднимают — трубку от уха не отрывают
> А с других сторон — заходи, не хочу! На некоторых объектах даже колючей проволоки нет
> В внутри сих расположений безлюдная пустыня (то бишь лес)!
> срочников сократили — даже с учетом сокращения офицеров — количество и тех и других примерно равное
> те кто на дежурстве — в бункерах
> ...


Так что могут сделать такие "командиры", в том числе на сгоревшей базе имущества ВМФ? Даже если застрелится - ничего не поменяется - нового горемыку пришлют, а штат-то не увеличат - "оптимизация" ведь...

Спасибо блогерам, да, прости Господи, пожару - может хоть где "оптимизацию" откатят, видя к чему она приводит.
Хотя...

----------


## Pilot

"Авиастар-СП" передал Минобороны РФ модернизированный самолет "Руслан"



Ульяновск. 21 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ЗАО "Авиастар-СП" (Ульяновск) во вторник передало Минобороны РФ модернизированный транспортный самолет Ан-124 "Руслан", сообщила "Интерфаксу" пресс-секретарь Минпромтранса Ульяновской области Анастасия Новикова.

"Этот лайнер был построен на нашем авиазаводе в 1988 году. С 1999 года не эксплуатировался и был передан на модернизацию, однако через некоторое время ее пришлось приостановить в связи с недостатком финансирования. В 2008 году работы возобновились", - сказала она.

По ее словам, в рамках модернизации были улучшены летно-технические характеристики воздушного судна, в частности, увеличена грузоподъемность со 100 до 120 тонн.

"В рамках программы модернизации военно-транспортной авиации Минобороны намерено провести такие работы на 10 самолетах. Ожидается, что до конца следующего года на "Авиастаре" будет модернизирован еще как минимум один "Руслан", сказала она.

ЗАО "Авиастар-СП" специализируется на строительстве грузопассажирских самолетов Ту-204 и грузовых самолетов Ан-124-100 "Руслан". АО "Туполев" принадлежит 74% акций ЗАО "Авиастар-СП", египетская Sirocco контролирует 25% минус 1 акцию.

----------


## boyan

> По ее словам, в рамках модернизации были улучшены летно-технические характеристики воздушного судна, в частности, увеличена грузоподъемность со 100 до 120 тонн.


За счет чего?

----------


## AC

> "Авиастар-СП" передал Минобороны РФ модернизированный самолет "Руслан"
> Ульяновск. 21 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ЗАО "Авиастар-СП" (Ульяновск) во вторник передало Минобороны РФ модернизированный транспортный самолет Ан-124 "Руслан", сообщила "Интерфаксу" пресс-секретарь Минпромтранса Ульяновской области Анастасия Новикова.
> "Этот лайнер был построен на нашем авиазаводе в 1988 году. С 1999 года не эксплуатировался и был передан на модернизацию, однако через некоторое время ее пришлось приостановить в связи с недостатком финансирования. В 2008 году работы возобновились", - сказала она...


Интересно, что за борт?... Не "десятку" ли это они выкатили???...
http://www.spotters.net.ua/file/?id=27386&size=large

----------


## Nazar

У коллег по цеху подрезал



> *Уважаемое авиационное сообщество. Хочу обратить Ваше внимание на новый законотворческий шедевр от "Папы Карло":
> Приказ Министра обороны Российской Федерации от 15 июля 2010 г. N 888
> "О внесении изменений в приказ Министра обороны Российской Федерации от 10 ноября 2008 г. N 555"
> Опубликовано 27 августа 2010 г.
> Вступает в силу 7 сентября 2010 г.
> (Предыдущий приказ касался упорядочения оплаты труда лиц гражданского персонала ВС РФ).
> Так вот одно из дополнений к приказу содержит такую таблицу:
> 
> Остальные авиационные соединения (воинские части)
> ...

----------


## Redav

> У коллег по цеху подрезал


Как говаривал один очень уважаемый мною человек: "_На заборе написано **й. Не поверил. Заглянул за забор, а там дрова_".

читаем первоисточник
http://www.rg.ru/2010/08/27/prikaz888-dok.html

а теперь то куда вносятся изменения
http://www.rg.ru/2009/08/28/vs-budjetniki-dok.html

_Nazar_, передавайте коллегам наилучшие пожелания (от чистого сердца) и успехов в изучении букваря.

----------


## Nazar

> _Nazar_, передавайте коллегам наилучшие пожелания (от чистого сердца) и успехов в изучении букваря.


Так сами бы взяли и передали, так сказать, лично, от себя, через третьи руки то как-то не интересно :Wink: 
http://forum1.evvaul.com/index.php?t...7.msg23390#new

----------


## Антоха

> читаем первоисточник
> http://www.rg.ru/2010/08/27/prikaz888-dok.html
> 
> а теперь то куда вносятся изменения
> http://www.rg.ru/2009/08/28/vs-budjetniki-dok.html


Жесть конечно... лётчик-снайпер оценивается в 10000 рублей... у меня нет слов...

----------


## AC

> ...Но самое главное - ВЕСЬ ЛЕТНЫЙ СОСТАВ ВВС и ПВО БУДЕТ ГРАЖДАНСКИМ!!!!!!...


А из чего это следует то???...  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> А из чего это следует то???...


Это не ко мне вопрос.

----------


## AC

> Жесть конечно... лётчик-снайпер оценивается в 10000 рублей... у меня нет слов...


Поднимут зарплаты то, а нето все уйдут в милицию лейтенантами:
http://www.aif.ru/society/news/68038
 :Smile:

----------


## Redav

> Так сами бы взяли и передали, так сказать, лично, от себя, через третьи руки то как-то не интересно


Зачем оно мне надо. Мы же оттуда через третьи руки получили. Вы оттуда притащили, Вы там зарегились, Вам и проще передать.  :Rolleyes: 

SAMURAI дала прекрасную ссылочку, после ее открытия прелестная фраза в глаза бросается "Правовой минимум офицеров". И действительно законы надо знать, понимать и уметь их применять.

*Приказ* МО РФ от 10 ноября 2008 г. N 555 г.  *действует с 1 декабря 2008 года*. Внесенные изменения ничего в нем принципиально не изменили. 
И что? ВЕСЬ ЛЕТНЫЙ СОСТАВ ВВС и ПВО ГРАЖДАНСКИЕ??? :Eek: 

Если Павел Владимирович посей день служит в ВС РФ с 1983 года и не знает из чего складывается его денежное довольствие, то надо начинать с букваря. Ну а если его оплата труда осуществляется на основе Единой тарифной сетки, то обучение бессмысленно ...

ИМХО в качестве учителя на том форуме проконсультировать может Виктор Николаевич. Товарищ генерал-лейтенант при желании быстро объяснит неучу прописные истины.

----------


## Redav

> Жесть конечно... лётчик-снайпер оценивается в 10000 рублей... у меня нет слов...


Антоха, действительно веруете, что он помимо этого *должностного оклада* более ни каких надбавок и выплат НЕ получает?
 :Eek:

----------


## Nazar

> И что? ВЕСЬ ЛЕТНЫЙ СОСТАВ ВВС и ПВО ГРАЖДАНСКИЕ???


Да нет конечно же.




> ИМХО в качестве учителя на том форуме проконсультировать может Виктор Николаевич. Товарищ генерал-лейтенант при желании быстро объяснит неучу прописные истины.


Да, Сокерин может, но крайнее время, он все реже и реже появляется на форуме.

----------


## Антоха

> Антоха, действительно веруете, что он помимо этого *должностного оклада* более ни каких надбавок и выплат НЕ получает?


вопрос не в надбавках и выплатах... я прекрасно знаю сколько получает например майор лётчик первого класса или подполковник... проблема в другом. Рядовая сотрудница бухгальтери ОАО "Газпром", которая целыми днями перкладывает бумажки и возит документы по адресам на служебной машине, имеет оклад в 87000 рублей. Плюс надбавки, квартальные и годовые премии. Я уже не говорю об уровне социальных гарантий в виде отличной ведомственной поликлиники, санаториев (уровня так в 4 звезды), детских лагерей и т.д.
Почему она "стоит" 87000 рублей, а лётчик-снайпер 10000?

----------


## An-Z

Очевидно, что это отражение актуальности профессий...

----------


## Redav

> Да, Сокерин может, но крайнее время, он все реже и реже появляется на форуме.


Тогда понятно почему галиматья про гражданские ВВС и ПВО появилась.
_Кот из дома, мыши в пляс_ (с)

----------


## Холостяк

Вооо! Наконец уже определились и высказались правдиво! Прозвучала причина того, что нет у нас поставок новых самолетов, закакали поставку Су-34....., Т-50 - летает один корпус с двиглом от По-2 и без оборудования и вооружения....

http://rian.ru/video/20100922/278200580.html

Дмитрий Медведев на заседании комиссии по модернизации и технологическому развитию отметил, что ....... "По целому ряду направлений российский ОПК не способен отреагировать на увеличение заказов или финансирования адекватным ростом выпуска высокотехнологической продукции", - заявил президент РФ.
*Ситуация на российских оборонных предприятиях, по мнению главы государства, тяжелая.*

*ПС... Возникает вопрос... А чё ситуация тяжелая? Вроде, деньжища есть... Наверно пока уже "репрессии" начинать, вернее отвечать тем, кто такую хрень допустил-развалил, по-закону за свои преступления!*

----------


## boyan

> *ПС... Возникает вопрос... А чё ситуация тяжелая? Вроде, деньжища есть... Наверно пока уже "репрессии" начинать, вернее отвечать тем, кто такую хрень допустил-развалил, по-закону за свои преступления!*


Все очень просто, смежники многие перестали существовать, переориентировались на гражданскую продукцию (помните раньше все кричали про конверсию), спецы поувольнялись когда без зарплаты или копеечной сидели, станки тоже свой срок жизни имеют. Так что деньги не все решают. А отвечать очень уж многим пришлось бы, многих и в живых то нет.

----------


## kfmut

По-моему, зря вы так бурно реагируете. Многие предприятия "классических направлений" имеют стабильный инозаказ и росту производства для нужд нашего МО, видимо, мешает только отсутствие соответствующего пакета "твердых заказов". Если же президент говорит об армиях нанороботов, то, видимо, ему стоит обращаться к своим "манагерам", а не "грести всех под одну гребенку"...

Что до т-50, то можно узнать какой первый летный экземпляр какого типа военного самолета имел полную комплектацию? Не в этом его миссия...

----------


## Nazar

> Что до т-50, то можно узнать какой первый летный экземпляр какого типа военного самолета имел полную комплектацию? Не в этом его миссия...


Насколько мне известно, Як-141, по крайней мере второй и третий борта, летавшие у нас в Североморске в 91м году  ( б/н75 и б/н77 ), были фактически предсерийными.
Если не прав, поправьте. :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Перестал обновляться сайт МО http://mil.ru
Вообще-то бредовый сайт, но там можно было ознакомиться с официальной версией происходящего в ЖОПА. В том числе и "структурные подразделения ВВС зависли, как и новости из ВВС.... 
Там ужо всех разогнали! http://mil.ru/848/1045/1273/16361/index.shtml

По неофициальной информации, трудолюбивых "зеленых человечков" заменили безграмотными и ленивыми девками.

----------


## Redav

> Вооо! Наконец уже определились и высказались правдиво! Прозвучала причина того, что нет у нас поставок новых самолетов, ...


_ПрЭлЭсно_(c)
И кто же назвал причину? 
Какая причина?




> Т-50 - летает один корпус с двиглом от По-2 и без оборудования и вооружения....


 :Eek: 
На двух двигателях М-11 летает машина со взлетным весом 20 -25 тонн... да еще без авиационного, радиоэлектронного оборудования 
 :Biggrin: 




> http://rian.ru/video/20100922/278200580.html


Если посмотреть, послушать видео и сравнить с текстом журналиста РИА Новости, то ...




> [B]ПС... Возникает вопрос... ...


... действительно возникает потому как на видео речь про одно, а в тексте про другое  :Cool:

----------


## timsz

Ура, товарищи!

*Компания "Сухой" выполнила заводские летные испытания первого серийного истребителя Су-30М2 для ВВС России*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=88801&cid=24

----------


## kfmut

> Насколько мне известно, Як-141, по крайней мере второй и третий борта, летавшие у нас в Североморске в 91м году  ( б/н75 и б/н77 ), были фактически предсерийными.
> Если не прав, поправьте.


Владимир, от куда такая информация? В компиляте,  гуляющем в сети, написано, что только 77-ой имел полный состав БРЭО, можно конечно поискать чьего пера эта информация, но даже на доступных фотографиях полетов 75-ого борта на крейсере не просматривается наличие ни тубуса телека, ни ИЛСа, и на фотографиях Синицына на фоне 77-ого место ИЛСа тоже коробочка стоит. Да и 48-ой борт не стоит забывать ;-)

Кстати, если зашла речь о 41-ом у Задорожного какой борт стоит? Судя по окрасу и сопроводительному тексту 75/141, а если взять во внимание, что он поступил из музея яковлевского КБ, то 77-ой. И что стоит в Монино и где 3-ий борт?

----------


## Евгений

В музее Задорожного именно 75й борт..... при реставрации он вылез из под камуфла на котором нарисовали 141... телек там есть...

----------


## Nazar

Ну 48й был вроде первый летный. Да и что там могли восстановить на 77м? Так, планер наверное подсобрали, надо у Макса Гуменюка спрашивать, он больше в теме.

До и после аварии.

----------


## Pilot

вот как-то снимали в Жуковском http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/05/18/3573

----------


## Евгений

вот борт с сюжета и пришел в музей.... когда готовили к перекраске вылез б/н 75

----------


## kfmut

Значит получается, что 77-ой в Монино оказался, а в музее КБ остался 75-ый?

метаморфозы 75-ого
начало 90-х: http://dic.academic.ru/pictures/wiki.../Yak-141_2.jpg
МАКС-95: http://www.maxwolf.ru/avia/maks95/planes.html
2007-ой год: фотографии Сергея Кузнецова

Если в Монино действительно 77-ой, то кабинку ему оттюнинговали явно http://photojets.narod.ru/yak/141-2.htm
относительно того, что было(Синицын на фоне 77-ого)
http://lanets.h14.ru/svvp/images/yak141_9.jpg

----------


## Nazar

А если в Монино 48й? Он вообще куда делся?

----------


## PPV

> Насколько мне известно, Як-141, по крайней мере второй и третий борта, летавшие у нас в Североморске в 91м году  ( б/н75 и б/н77 ), были фактически предсерийными.
> Если не прав, поправьте.


За Як-41М ничего сказать не могу, а вот по опытным Су-27 расклад был такой:
Первые два летных экземпляра машины Т10-1 и Т10-2 строились по кооперации ОП ОКБ и серийным заводом в Комсомольске, с окончательной сборкой в ОП ОКБ. Никакого штатного БРЭО на них не было и в помине...
Третий и четвертый опытные экземпляры собирались уже как предсерийные в Комсомольске, затем без облета передавались в ОКБ, где проходили окончательную подготовку к ЗЛИ. Условно "штатное" БРЭО было лишь на Т10-4.
В этом контексте, отсутствие полного состава БРЭО на первых опытных экземплярах самолета - нормальная практика. Их основное предназначение - снятие ЛТХ, характеристик УУ, вопросов по прочности, отработка системы управления и общесамолетных систем до работоспособного состояния, а штатное БРЭО отрабатывают на более поздних машинах...

----------


## Холостяк

> По-моему, зря вы так бурно реагируете. Многие предприятия "классических направлений" имеют стабильный инозаказ и росту производства для нужд нашего МО, видимо, мешает только отсутствие соответствующего пакета "твердых заказов". Если же президент говорит об армиях нанороботов, то, видимо, ему стоит обращаться к своим "манагерам", а не "грести всех под одну гребенку"...
> 
> Что до т-50, то можно узнать какой первый летный экземпляр какого типа военного самолета имел полную комплектацию? Не в этом его миссия...


По моему не отсутствие "пакета твердых заказов" мешает... Пакет давно бы был как и были бы постоянные покупатели... Проблема в том, что промышленность не в состоянии выполнить серьезный заказ. Будь то наше МО или Алжир с Индией... Тем более наши бонзы все время рапортуют о том, что "деньги есть"...

По Т-50.... Просто я намекал не так "глубоко"... Смысл в том, что сделали "корпус", ничего нет в реальности из начинки, а во всю уже шумят-рапортуют какое-растакое это будет чудо! То есть миссия этого "корпуса" - чистый пиар теперешнего руксостава..., мол какие они гиганты и работают не покладая рук в распиле бабла...

----------


## Redav

> ... Проблема в том, что промышленность не в состоянии выполнить серьезный заказ. ...


что есть "серьёзный заказ"?




> По Т-50.... ... ничего нет в реальности из начинки,


У Ф-22 тоже ничего нет из начинки  :Biggrin: 





> а во всю уже шумят-рапортуют какое-растакое это будет чудо! То есть миссия этого "корпуса" - чистый пиар теперешнего руксостава...,


Шумят журналисты, участники форумов, експерты... :Cool:

----------


## kfmut

> По моему не отсутствие "пакета твердых заказов" мешает... Пакет давно бы был как и были бы постоянные покупатели... Проблема в том, что промышленность не в состоянии выполнить серьезный заказ. Будь то наше МО или Алжир с Индией...


Не могу согласиться с вами, на экспорт уже идут образцы вооружений, которым у нас даже аналогов нет: индийские миги 9-41 и 9-47 или продвинутые версии су-30. А косяки различные - это, конечно, менталитет, от него пока никуда не деться :-(




> Тем более наши бонзы все время рапортуют о том, что "деньги есть"...
> 
> По Т-50.... Просто я намекал не так "глубоко"... Смысл в том, что сделали "корпус", ничего нет в реальности из начинки, а во всю уже шумят-рапортуют какое-растакое это будет чудо! То есть миссия этого "корпуса" - чистый пиар теперешнего руксостава..., мол какие они гиганты и работают не покладая рук в распиле бабла...


С такой формулировкой трудно не согласиться,  похоже, они считают, что тонкие намеки из отечественных "трансформеров" с пакфайтером в главной роли среднестатистический обыватель не поймет, поэтому доносят мысль о самом-самом в более понятной форме :-D 

А по начинке, мне кажется, что разници между реально летающим поколением 4++ и нашим(!) вариантом будущего 5-го поколения не такая большая, чтобы говорить, что ничего нет ;-)

----------


## boyan

> По моему не отсутствие "пакета твердых заказов" мешает... Пакет давно бы был как и были бы постоянные покупатели... Проблема в том, что промышленность не в состоянии выполнить серьезный заказ.


Сказки, забыли , что говорили люди в УУАЗ Путину? Будут ли заказы дальше. Без этого нельзя планировать, нельзя брать долгосрочные дешевые кредиты. Нельзя нанимать новых рабочих, учить их, ведь авиационный специалист становится авиационным только через пять лет- это аксиома, и любой директор подумает о том, а что будет через пять лет? А увольнять то надо с огромными расходами, это вам не менеджер по продажам. На Роствертоле пока дыры гастарбайтерами с Ульяновска, Таганрога и т.п. По временным договорам.

----------


## Холостяк

О чем говорите! Вон в ГЛИЦ спраздновали..., так их вообще так "пошерстили" с этой самой кадровой реформой..., посадили на копеечные оклады - еще меньше чем были (хотя все трезвонят, что в Армии всё повышают и повышают)... Да еще ремонт полосы затеяли, а это минимум на два года.... Всех перебрасывают в Ейск... Думаете так все и поедут? 
Короче - играйте похоронный марш по ГЛИЦу...

*Что вы сделали с нашей Советской Армией?* 

*Сейчас, по моему, у всех офицеров кто служил в Советской Армии первый тост уже не за баб, а стоя, не чокаясь - "За Нашу Советсую Армию!"....*

К 2012 году Вооруженные силы планируется сократить с 1,13 млн. до 1 млн, центральный аппарат военного ведомства — в 2,5 раза, до 8,5 тысячи человек, а в целом количество офицерских должностей в армии и на флоте — с 355 тысяч (на конец 2008 года) до 150 тысяч.

Очередные перемещения безусловно будут сопровождаться и переделом военной собственности, это вообще чуть ли не главный повод для проведения военных реформ последнего времени.

Все строения в Москве, которые пока еще занимает командование МВО, Главкомат ВМФ, военные училища и академии, будут выставлены на торги со стартовой предварительной стоимостью в несколько миллиардов долларов. В руководстве Минобороны, конечно же, обещают, что полученные от продажи деньги потратят на решение жилищных проблем военнослужащих и обустройство гарнизонов на новом месте. Но не факт. Некоторые из этих зданий — например, особняки на Знаменке или Мясницкой — так и “зависают” в ведении Минобороны, а на их реставрацию почему-то тратятся миллионы из военного бюджета. Для чего или кого — военная тайна.

И все же если оценивать происходящие сегодня перемены с точки зрения военной целесообразности, то большинство военных оценивают их положительно. Сегодня никто уже не спорит с тем, что в свете теории современной войны важно, чтобы управление разнородными силами и средствами велось из единого центра.

Правда, тут есть и другая сторона медали, вернее, изнанка: за последние годы мы дореформировались до того, что родов войск — ВВС, ПВО или ВМФ — в прежнем их понимании у нас уже не осталось. Сегодня любой из наших флотов по составу сил в лучшем случае тянет лишь на флотилию. Так зачем содержать их полноценное командование? Пора собрать оставшиеся силенки в единые кулачки. Может, хоть так еще какое-то время получится ими помахать, пугая противника и рассказывая избирателю про новую мощь нашей немощной армии.

----------


## FLOGGER

> помахать, пугая противника


Ныне пртивника пустым помахиванием кулачков не напугаешь, разве что бывших братьев по СНГ.



> и рассказывая избирателю про новую мощь нашей немощной армии.


А, вот это-вполне. Засрать мозги (не избирателю, нет! *Электорату!*)-это у нас запросто делается, тут у нас мастаков до фига.

----------


## alexvolf

> *Что вы сделали с нашей Советской Армией?*


 "Золотой телец" покрыл все своей плесенью.Как говорится "красиво жить не запретишь!".Политэлита РФ стремиться опираться на фундамент
"среднего класса",который растет как грибы после дождя (об этом отдельный разговор)а здесь как известно все меры хороши.Начиная от
непродуманных реформ и кончая бональным воровством...



      Московский Комсомолец № 25463 от 30 сентября 2010 г.

      Для показательной порки за сокрытие доходов выбрали военного из глубинки.Во вторник указом президента страны был освобожден от должности и уволен из Вооруженных сил генерал-майор Виктор Гайдуков. Эта новость, возможно, осталась бы не замеченной большинством народонаселения страны, если бы не одно “но”. Это первое увольнение чиновника довольно высокого ранга за то,  что он внес ложные сведения в свою декларацию о доходах.

      Нечестность генерала вскрылась на заседании президиума Совета при  президенте по противодействию коррупции. Совет и внес соответствующие  предложения президенту. Заодно таким образом отметили и годовщину принятия соответствующего указа от 21 сентября 2009 года о проверке сведений в  декларации госслужащих.

 Почему первой жертвой стал именно генерал Гайдуков, можно только 
догадываться. Официальных разъяснений пока не последовало. По данным “МК”, Главная военная прокуратура проводит проверку и выясняет законность происхождения имущества и финансовых средств генерал-майора и собирается озвучить свою версию увольнения в четверг или пятницу. На сегодняшний день  от источника в Минобороны известно, что речь идет о “некотором неуказанном имуществе в виде недвижимости, транспортных средств и банковских счетов”.

 Виктор Николаевич Гайдуков стал генералом в 2008 году. Он служил в 12-м главке Минобороны, который занимается вопросами обеспечения ядерной   безопасности в Вооруженных силах. Его воинская часть в Иркутске-45 — один  из арсеналов РВСН.

Судя по декларации за 2009 год, размещенной на сайте Минобороны, годовой  доход генерала 1,12 млн. рублей (с выслугой, коэффициентами за удаленность  и прочими надбавками — обычная сумма), недвижимости и машин за ним не  числится. Машина “Хонда”, земельный участок в 1102 кв. метра, доход в 221  400 рублей, владение квартирой в 86,3 кв. метра — на имя жены.Даже если у них и есть еще какой-то земельный участок, то возле той  тмутаракани, где с 1966 года находится воинская часть с ближайшей  железнодорожной станцией Головинской в 40 км, эта земля вряд ли еще кому-то нужна.
Зато Интернет пестрит благодарностями от руководства области в адрес 
Гайдукова, а его сослуживцы и просто люди, бывавшие в части в поселке  Залари, утверждают, что командир производит впечатление интеллигентного и делового человека. А в части его уважительно называют не иначе как “батя”. Командование (не только командир) живет в коттеджах, а не в обычных домах. Впрочем, коттеджи достаточно скромные, построены давно, а “обычные дома” в   военном городке — вполне хорошие (кирпичные четырехэтажки). В городке имеется очень хорошо оборудованная школа, есть бассейн. Наказывал подчиненных генерал “по делу, но очень редко материально”.

Знающие люди не исключают, что генерала выбрали для порки из-за неких грядущих перестановок в главке. Дескать, кому-то он там перешел или мог  перейти дорогу. И это нельзя исключать.

Но уж больно хочется увидеть, что наказывают не офицера, пусть и в 
 генеральских лампасах, из сибирского далека, а наших, соседствующих и  жирующих чиновников, по поводу которых даже в Думе не очень торопятся  принимать решения. Там ведь до сих пор обсуждают поправки в закон, которые  расширили бы круг родственников госчиновников, подлежащих включению в их налоговые декларации. А это уже не один маленький генерал, а целая армия госаппарата...
      материал: Олег Фочкин 

 Показательно? Да уж...Прям слов нет...

----------


## AC

*Халинские СМТ летят стрелять на полигон однако:*

Экипажи Курской авиабазы пройдут проверку готовности к несению боевого дежурства на модернизированных истребителях МиГ-29СМТ. На протяжении двух недель на полигоне Ашулук летному составу авиационной базы предстоит отражать нападения авиационной группировки условного противника и противостоять массированному авиаудару.
    - Личный состав авиационной базы приступил к отработке действий дежурных сил по отражению нападения авиагруппировки противника, а также массированного авиаудара. В рамках сдачи зачетов на допуск к боевому дежурству экипажи выполнят практическое бомбометание и пуски управляемых ракет класса «воздух - воздух» по парашютным и ракетным мишеням М-6 и «Рейс», - сообщил официальный представитель Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны по ВВС подполковник Владимир Дрик.
    Как уточнили в официальном представительстве Военно-воздушных сил, по результатам проведенных тренировок будет дана оценка готовности части к несению боевого дежурства после перехода на новые модернизированные многоцелевые истребители МиГ-29СМТ. Всего к проверке готовности привлекаются около 15 единиц авиационной техники и более 20 летчиков Курской авиабазы.
 ||  Александр АЛЕКСАНДРОВ, «Красная звезда».
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/10/12_10/n.html

----------


## AC

*"Ансаты" пошли в Сызрань.*
См. тут:
http://syzran-small.net/index.php?go...n=view&id=2751

----------


## Евгений

Ансаты в Сызрань..... УРА товарищи... только зачем в училище вертолет которому каждые 100 часов надо менять стабилизатор.....

----------


## APKAH

> А если в Монино 48й? Он вообще куда делся?


Як-141(Як-41м) №141 белый, з/н 48-3, это бывший №77, потерпевший аварию 05.10.1991

----------


## Nazar

> Як-141(Як-41м) №141 белый, з/н 48-3, это бывший №77, потерпевший аварию 05.10.1991


То-есть, Вы хотите сказать, что те останки на приведенных мной фото, восстановили до летного состояния, в те годы когда было не до производства имеющихся самолетов, не говоря о восстановлении потерпевших аварию и практически полностью сгоревших, а потом разобранных радиолюбителями на запчасти?

Сдается мне что все-же у Задорожного 75й, в Монино 48й, а в КБ восстановленный 77й. Хотя может я и не прав.

----------


## AC

> Ансаты в Сызрань..... УРА товарищи... только зачем в училище вертолет которому каждые 100 часов надо менять стабилизатор.....


Ну, 100 часов надо налетать еще вначеле...
Видео:
http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...leta_1110.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Сдается мне что все-же у Задорожного 75й, в Монино 48й, а в КБ восстановленный 77й. Хотя может я и не прав.


А, что, разве 141-х три штуки выставлено? Ну, два-все знают. А третий где?

----------


## Евгений

> То-есть, Вы хотите сказать, что те останки на приведенных мной фото, восстановили до летного состояния, в те годы когда было не до производства имеющихся самолетов, не говоря о восстановлении потерпевших аварию и практически полностью сгоревших, а потом разобранных радиолюбителями на запчасти?
> 
> Сдается мне что все-же у Задорожного 75й, в Монино 48й, а в КБ восстановленный 77й. Хотя может я и не прав.


на фото 75й перекрашенный для участия в авиасалоне Фарнборо... К Задорожному он пришел с белым 141 на борту и в камуфляже.....

----------


## AC

> Ну, 100 часов надо налетать еще вначеле...
> Видео:
> http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...leta_1110.html


Кстати, там на видео замкомполка (если не забыл должности) 131-го учебного говорит, что полк последний новый вертолет получил 36 лет назад = в 1974 г. О как!

----------


## Nazar

> на фото 75й перекрашенный для участия в авиасалоне Фарнборо... К Задорожному он пришел с белым 141 на борту и в камуфляже.....


То-есть, оба Як-141 (75 и 77 ), после были абсолютно идентично покрашены и получили одинаковые б/н ?

----------


## APKAH

> Сдается мне что все-же у Задорожного 75й, в Монино 48й, а в КБ восстановленный 77й. Хотя может я и не прав.


После восстановления и косметического ремонта перекрашенный №77 обрёл последнее пристанище в *музее*, но не в Монино, а как вы и предполагали в музее ОКБ Яковлева...

----------


## Nazar

> После восстановления и косметического ремонта перекрашенный №77 обрёл последнее пристанище в *музее*, но не в Монино, а как вы и предполагали в музее ОКБ Яковлева...


Так, что-то я совсем запутался.
Значит борт №77 в музее ОКБ, у Задорожного, как говорит Евгений, борт №75, следовательно в Монино борт №48, или там уже вообще нет Як-141?

----------


## kfmut

Владимир, яки у Задорожного из КБшного музея, которого, видимо, больше нет, следовательно краткая судьба 75-ого - Фарнборо-92(получил б/н 141) - МАКС-95 - музей КБ - музей Задорожного 2007-ой год(получил свой старый б/н 75). Про 77-ой написано-же, что он был востанновлен, а потом экспонировался на Ходынке в 93-ем, куда делся потом хз, возможно, попал в Монино. А 48-ой, возможно, поучаствовал в "сотрудничестве" с янки и уплыл к ним либо полностью, либо в виде только движка. Интересная кабинка на монинской машине и отсутствие каких-либо признаков силовой установки говорят о том, что это либо 77-ой, который КБ использовало для каких-нибудь работ по кабине, либо 48-ой.

----------


## APKAH

Хотя почти все источники противоречили друг другу, по первым летным бортам, по заводским, и по истории в 90-е годы. Из всего этого получилась такая картина, вот только не известно куда №48 подевался в 90-е...
Як-41м "изделие 48М":
 48-0 - статические испытания, вероятно сломан
 48-1 - №48 - выпуск-1985, испытания с 1986, для оценки сил и моментов, действующих на самолет в различных режимах полета, и работы силовой установки, дальнейшая судьба не известна
 48-2 - №75 - п/п 09.03.1987, последний полет на "Фарнборо-92", МАКС-1995, далее в ОКБ Яковлева, далее с 2007 музей Задорожного
 48-3 - №77 - п/п 29.12.1989, предсерийный, авария(05.10.1991), восстановлен, в 1992 выставлен уже с в новой окраске с номером №141 на Ходынке(очевидно это и именовалось "музей"). В 2004 году передан в Музей ВВС(Монино).
 А на Фарнборо Як-41м оказался только благодаря Lockheed-Martin которые активно сотрудничали с ОКБ Яковлева с конца 1991 года, и были заинтересованы в разработке своего СВВП, в итоге существовавший тогда еще на бумаге Як-43(продолжение Як-41м), техническая документация вместе с двигателями Як-41м продали Американцам, что в итоге вылилось в сегодняшний F-35...

вот пишут что и Китайцы Як-141 интересовались, правда на Украине(!?), что очевидно не правда

----------


## FLOGGER

Готов согласиться, что 77-й стоит в Монино, но такие сомнения меня охватывают, что хочется, чтобы кто-нибудь это доказал. Ну, не могу я поверить, что ни с того-ни с сего, взяли и восстановили сгоревший самолет. Прежде всего непонятно, зачем это яковлевцам надо было? Что можно отрабатывать на сгоревшем и затем восстановленном самолете? Во-вторых, как это ни банально звучит, но это стоило, видимо, немалых денег. А кто в те годы их мог дать? Смотрите сами: в октябре 91-го года сгорел, а в 92-м уже не Ходынке. Быстро, не правда ли? Если посмотреть фото сгоревшего ЯКа, то, лично у меня полное ощущение, что это уже все, конец. Хочется, все же, как-то выяснить судьбу и 77-й машины и 48-й. Она-то куда делась?
P.S. Мне кажется, что проще было бы привести в божеский вид машину, которая была на стат. испытаниях, чем разбитую и сгоревшую.

----------


## Холостяк

*"Strategy Page" (США): "Русские признают, что их оружие - хлам".*


http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htl.../20101007.aspx

Россия обращается к Западу в поисках военного оборудования, так как российская оборонная промышленность не способна производить вооружения высокого качества. Такое признание сделать не легко , но именно это и сказал российский министр обороны (и так считают многие российские военные специалисты). Хотя Россия и продолжает оставаться одним из главных поставщиков оружия, она производит те же самые образцы времен холодной войны. Они недороги и надежны. Однако для переоснащения вооруженных сил России ее военное руководство хочет иметь лучшие образцы. А это означает, что их надо приобретать на Западе. Это было бы немыслимо во время холодной войны, а также в течение двух десятилетий после ее окончания. Но сейчас времена изменились.

В то же время мощности российских оборонных предприятий полностью загружены, и они не способны поставить в течение долгого времени некоторые компоненты из-за задержанных заказов. В российской оборонной промышленности занято около трех миллионов человек, и на ее долю приходится 20 процентов промышленных рабочих мест в России. В конце периода холодной войны, в 1991 году объем промышленного производства, имевший отношение к обороне, был в три раза больше, чем сейчас. Огромный масштаб оборонной промышленности стал главной причиной развала Советского Союза. Русские никогда точно не могли сказать (калькуляция стоимости не пользовалась при коммунизме особой популярностью), какая часть их валового внутреннего продукта шла на военные расходы, но, по имеющимся оценкам, эта доля составляла около 20 процентов. Это более чем в четыре раза превышало соответствующие показатели западных стран.

----------


## Redav

> В то же время мощности российских оборонных предприятий полностью загружены, и они не способны поставить в течение долгого времени некоторые компоненты из-за задержанных заказов.


А на оборонных предприятиях мужики то и не знают, что загружены полностью...  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> А на оборонных предприятиях мужики то и не знают, что загружены полностью...


Предприятия, они разные бывают.

----------


## Холостяк

*НАТО испугалось российских Су-24*

 

Российские бомбардировщики Су-24 вызвали переполох на базе НАТО в Прибалтике. Министр обороны Латвии Имант Лиегис заявил, что в понедельник, 18 октября, во второй половине дня над Балтийским морем между Лиепаей и Вентспилсом латвийские радары зафиксировали два российских штурмовика. По официальной версии латвийской стороны, российские Су-24 пролетели над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря и не ответили на запрос об идентификации.
По словам Лиегиса, инцидент произошел около 17:00, когда у границ контролируемого НАТО воздушного пространства были замечены два российских самолета. Для контроля за ситуацией с авиабазы Зокняй в Литве в воздух сразу поднялись два американских истребителя. «Самолеты приближались, и мы хотели идентифицировать их, однако пилоты на связь не вышли. Но инцидент был исчерпан, так как самолеты удалились. Когда будет получена подробная информация, посмотрим, как действовать дальше, и согласуем это с МИД»,— передает слова Лиегиса «Интерфакс».

----------


## Холостяк

*Оборонку лечат как автопром. Россия начала массированные закупки иностранной военной техники.*
Пока в центре общего внимания оставались долгие переговоры с Парижем о будущей закупке десантных вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль", на прошлой неделе в Тель-Авиве Россия тихо подписала не менее важное соглашение. В присутствии министра промышленности и торговли Виктора Христенко гендиректор Объединенной промышленной корпораций (ОПК) "Оборонпром" Андрей Реус и президент израильской корпорации Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) Ицхак Ниссан (Itzhak Nissan) подписали контракт на 400 млн долл.: на поставку комплектующих и передачу технологий изготовления разведывательных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА). Производство БПЛА может быть развернуто предположительно на базе Казанского вертолетного завода, который принадлежит "Оборонпрому". 
 Единственный принятый на вооружение отечественный БПЛА "Типчак", изготовленный концерном "Вега", летает недалеко (40 км) и низко в зоне поражения стрелкового оружия. Стоит он дорого, и картинку видеокамера выдает смазанную, а мотор трещит, как газонокосилка. В августе 2008-го, утверждает Поповкин, один "Типчак" своим грохотом сразу испугал и российских, и грузинских солдат, которые его дружно обстреляли. Говорят, именно "Типчак" в Гори привел в панику самого Михаила Саакашвили и его охрану, которая кинулась закрывать шефа телами. Могли решить, что летит целая аэромобильная штурмовая бригада на вертолетах. 
Главком ВВС Александр Зелин вполне поддерживает Поповкина, но министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков высказался более дипломатично, что если оборонка будет в состоянии производить пригодные БПЛА, "то, пожалуйста, мы готовы их закупать".

ПС... Поддерживать друг друга то они поддерживают, только вот по чьей вине оборонка в жопе... Не по вине их же команды?

----------


## kfmut

> если оборонка будет в состоянии производить *пригодные* БПЛА


Нужны такие же, но с перламутровыми пуговицами?...как на базаре...достали уже эти бессистемные дрыгания: то "глюкас" подавай, то новый раскрас техники, то десантно-ударный вертолетоносец, то беспилотники вынь да полож...когда же золотая рыбка их "лесом пошлет"?

----------


## AC

Вот тут:
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/0/1/82...303101_7.shtml
...нам сообщают что в Кореновск прибыли Ми-28Н -- бортовые №№ 01-05 белые... О как!  :Eek:

----------


## SergM

Выборы на носу ! Время - избавляться от самых крутых разбойников (после выборов придётся набирать себе новых :))
**************************************************  **************************************************  ****************
СМИ: Путин хочет уволить Сердюкова после матерного скандала
http://vazhno.ru/important/article/16588/
Премьер-министр Владимир Путин, узнав о скандале, разгоревшемся вокруг министра обороны Анатолия Сердюкова после его визита в Рязанское училище ВДВ, потребовал, чтобы глава военного ведомства написал рапорт об отставке, утверждает газета Аргументы недели.
Источник издания в военном ведомстве уверен, что место министра может занять начальник Генерального штаба генерал-полковник Николай Макаров. Официального подтверждения этой информации, однако, нет, а неофициально в правительстве опровергает слухи об отставке.
«Все эти бредни не то что недостойны комментариев, они не заслуживают даже малейшего внимания», — сказал в четверг Интерфаксу источник в правительстве. «Но вызывает недоумение, когда подобную, с позволения сказать, информацию, а, скорее всего, просто заказуху, подхватывают другие СМИ», — добавил источник.
Отметим, что слова о «заказухе» могут иметь под собой основание — в последние дни развернута целая кампания по дискредитации министра Сердюкова. Против главы оборонного ведомства, который нажил немало врагов в результате проводимой военной реформы, неожиданно выступили десантники и военные моряки.
В начале этой недели стали известны подробности посещения Сердюковым 30 сентября учебного центра «Сельцы» Рязанского высшего командного училища ВДВ. Тогда, как утверждает Союз десантников России, министр, выражаясь нецензурно в адрес командира училища, Героя России, полковника Андрея Красова при его подчиненных, приказал разрушить построенную на территории учебного центра церковь, а самого Красова пригрозил уволить.
«Кто тут начальник? Ты? Уволить на … этого начальника! Храм снести! Денег центру не давать», — по словам очевидцев, так Анатолий Сердюков кричал на руководство училища. Союз десантников, который объединяет 135 общественных организаций и занимается подготовкой к военной службе в 64 регионах РФ, в связи с инцидентом обратился с письмом к президенту Дмитрию Медведеву и Патриарху Московскому и всея Руси Кириллу с просьбой дать оценку «хамству» министра обороны.
По данным издания Аргументы недели, Путин в жесткой форме якобы порекомендовал Сердюкову помириться с десантниками и написать заявление об отставке с 1 декабря. По всей видимости, премьер не собирается дополнительно раздувать скандал, поэтому потребовал подать рапорт «в связи с переходом на другую работу». Официального подтверждения этой информации нет, источники других изданий также ничего не сообщили о возможной отставке Сердюкова в связи со скандалом.
Обнародованное в понедельник обращение десантников подписали председатель Союза десантников России, полный кавалер орденов «За службу Родине в ВС СССР» генерал-полковник Владислав Ачалов и председатель Международного союза десантников, Герой Советского Союза генерал-лейтенант Альберт Слюсарь. В письме к президенту действия министра обороны названы «самодурством». «Этот человек не имеет авторитета ни у войск, ни у ветеранов, ни у населения. Он показал неспособность руководить войсками при принуждении Грузии к миру в августе 2008 года. Мы помним новости, когда президент страны „рассказывал“ министру обороны о ходе боевых действий и развитии операции, а не наоборот», — говорится в документе.
Десантники потребовали, чтобы Сердюков извинился за свое поведение. Бывший начальник разведки ВДВ полковник Павел Поповских рассказал Аргументам недели, что министр обороны встречаться с десантниками отказался.
В то же время СМИ выяснили, что строительство вызвавшего гнев министра храма на территории полигона Рязанского училища ВДВ в Сельцах Рыбновского района Рязанской области было согласовано и разрешено Министерством обороны. По словам очевидцев инцидента, полковник Красов пытался объяснить министру, что храм построен на деньги спонсоров, ветеранов ВДВ и Рязанской епархии. Как пояснил Красов, со следующего года в училище будут учить будущих армейских капелланов, но Сердюкову объяснение не понравилось. Он начал материться и оскорблять полковника.

----------


## Холостяк

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/10/19/shamanov/

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/10/19/noconflict/

Конечно к ВВС это поскольку-постольку.., но такое гаффно плавает вокруг, что непонятно - кто же все таки мудак(и)? Сердюков, или Красов, или Шаманов, или Ачалов, все ВДВ, или мы с вами....? Кто кого послал..., или послали все таки нас всех?
Я думаю про "нас всех", как обычно...

----------


## FLOGGER

Холостяк, я думаю было то, что написали сначала. А потом пошло обыкновенное вранье, что называется, "на голубом глазу", которое стало совершеннейшей нормой в наше время.
P.S. Умилили слова про "религиозные чувства десантников". Чего это они такие верующие стали? Прыгать бздят? А пьяный кураж в августе-это от избытка религиозных чувств?

----------


## Холостяк

Да.., я тоже думаю, что произошло все как сперва информация прошла... Далее уже начали "разруливать" и начали врать... То, что табуреткин (хотя не в нем дело.., да и не он один) оскорбляет вояк - это уже давно известно... Хотя.., таких вояк, которые дают себя оскорбить - офицерами, не говорю уже Героями считать нельзя... Сейчас в большенстве своем уже серьезных офицеров и нет.., одни соплижуи, обсераются при виде начальства... Но особо нельзя считать офицерами, Героями тех командиров-начальников, которые скурвились и не на стороне закона, Устава, своих подчиненных, не на стороне правды и веры, присяги, а на стороне беспредельщиков.

----------


## Евгений

> на фото 75й перекрашенный для участия в авиасалоне Фарнборо... К Задорожному он пришел с белым 141 на борту и в камуфляже.....


да по воспоминаниям сотрудников ОКБ  именно так и было. камуфляж нанесли а оба борта при этом закрасив техничку....

----------


## Холостяк

Помимо того что сайт МО РФ зачах, еще такое впечатление, что эфирное время на канале МО РФ "Звезда" продали Пентагону.... Сейчас там такие, блин, фильмы крутят, что диву даешься... Вот на Авиа.Ру уже мужики обсуждают это безобразие...: http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/6/3/19...933063_1.shtml

Цитаты: 

*Сантей:* _Смотрю документальный телесериал "Бой" по телеканалу "Звезда" и офигеваю. В фильме, снятом американцами, в увлекательной форме рассказывается как бравые американские пайлоты на своих "сейбрах" и в хвост и в гриву колотили корейские "миги". 
Смачно, а также весьма зрелищно, описываются эпизоды, в которых уничтожаются "миги", один за другим, не смотря на то, что последние как правило имели численное преимущество. 
Баланс выбранных эпизодов резко перекошен в сторону побед американцев, рассказывается, какие они крутые парни и какие они молодцы. 
Комментарии звучат, само собой, только со стороны американских пилотов.
В общем, дух сериала полностью согласуется с распространенной в западной пропаганде парадигмой о соотношении потерь F-86 и Миг-15 как 1:10. 
Все это не значит, что фильм плохой, но он имеет явно пропагандистский характер. Такой фильм вполне может служить благородным целям поднятия духа и патриотического воспитания граждан Соединенных Штатов. 
Но позвольте, с какого перепуга такое показывается в самый прайм-тайм по российскому телеканалу, который позиционируется как патриотический?? 
Не им это показывать и не нам это смотреть. Какому умнику пришло в голову зарядить такого рода сериал? Этот поступок - плевок в сторону россиян и в сторону ветеранов, которые принимали участие в Корейской войне. Если деятели телевизионных искусств с т/к "Звезда" ставят своей целью патриотическое воспитание молодежи, то встает вопрос, в отношении какой страны.
В свете таких показов только укрепляешься в мысли о том, что Россия является страной оккупированной..._

*ДоктОр:* 
_Вообще, когда на канал "Звезда" выделялись немалые бюджетные деньги, говорилось, что этот канал будет воспитывать всякий там патриотизьм среди молодежи и прочее. Честно говоря, я не понимаю, какой патриотизьм можно воспитать, показывая вперемешку черно-белые советские фильмы (которые молодежи абсолютно безразличны, я спрашивал) плюс иностранные передачи, восхваляющие мужество потенциального и реального противника - американцев и немецких фашистов. Вот как воспитывает американский патриотизьм передача "Оружие будущего", что идет по Дискавери, я понимаю. А вот нафиг нужен канал "Звезда", кроме как для отмывания бабла, я не понимаю.
_
_
_

----------


## Nazar

> В общем, дух сериала полностью согласуется с распространенной в западной пропаганде парадигмой о соотношении потерь F-86 и Миг-15 как 1:10.


А в принципе это *примерное* соотношение потерь никто и не опровергает, просто часто путают полки СССР, воевавшие на стороне Кореи и полки, собственно самой Кореи и дружественного Китая, так вот у них, это соотношение, примерно таким и было.
Уважаемый Холостяк, это ведь открытые, доступные данные, кто, когда, на чем и что сбивал, в небе на Кореей, посчитайте общее количество потерянных Миг-15 и общее количество потерянных Сейбров, все просто и данное соотношение верно, другой вопрос как оно преподносится.....

----------


## FLOGGER

Володя, дело не только в соотношении, а еще и в том, что в этой передаче, а их было как минимум две (целиком не видел, случайно наткнулся), они приводят число своих потерь как 70. А МИГов они сбили более 700. Но мне кажется (не хочу опять лезть в те дебри), что это маловато. В смысле, 70.

----------


## Mad_cat

> А в принципе это примерное соотношение потерь никто и не опровергает, просто часто путают полки СССР, воевавшие на стороне Кореи и полки, собственно самой Кореи и дружественного Китая, так вот у них, это соотношение, примерно таким и было.


Вероятно это так, если считать по всем типам самолетов. Но явно не по миг-15 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

*Есть мнение:*

Советские летчики провели 1872 воздушных боя, в ходе которых 1106
американских самолетов упали на территорию Северной Кореи. Это официально, по рассекреченным данным Генштаба ВС России. (По данным командовавшего нашей авиацией генерал-лейтенанта Г.А.Лобова было сбито 2500 самолетов). Наши боевые потери составили 335 самолетов и еще 10 небоевых. Соотношение 3:1 в пользу советских летчиков, а по реактивной технике 2:1 в нашу пользу.
Лучший ас Америки сбил 16 наших самолетов (капитан Д.Макконел), а лучший советский ас Корейской войны - 23 американских самолета (капитан Сутягин Н.В.). Соответственно у американцев 40 человек сбило более 5 наших самолетов, а у нас 51 человек сбил более 5 американских.
Потери советских ВВС были 335 самолетов, Китая и Кореи - 231.(Корейские и китайские летчики, кстати, сбили 271 американский самолет). Итого 566 самолетов. А американские летчики, как уже указывалось, записали себе на лицевые счета 2300 сбитых "коммунистических" самолета. То есть, лицевые счета американских асов тоже следует, для порядка в статистике, сократить в 4 раза. Все же в лицевые счета асов надо записывать те самолеты, которые они сбили, а не сфотографировали кинофотопулеметом.

*Вот еще мнение:*

Важной составной частью корейской войны явилось противоборство в небе. Это был последний крупный военный конфликт, в котором использовались истребители с воздушным винтом, и первый, где применялись истребители реактивные. В начальной фазе войны КНА благодаря наличию ЯКов обладала полным превосходством в воздухе. Но с вмешательством в конфликт американцев, ВВС которых располагали истребителями Ф-80 («шутинг-старс») с турбовинтовым реактивным двигателем, положение кардинально изменилось: во время обороны Пусанского периметра, высадки в Инчхоне и вторжения войск ООН в Северную Корею в небе господствовала авиация западной коалиции. Бомбардировщики Б-29 («летающие крепости») и Б-26, действовавшие под прикрытием «шутинг-старс», выполняли роль дальнобойной артиллерии, расчищая путь наступающим войскам и разрушая коммуникации противника.
Затем, в первый период китайского наступления (ноябрь 1950) а корейском небе появились новые советские реактивные истребители МиГ-15, которые значительно превосходили Ф-80 по своим техническим характеристикам; советские офицеры обладали большим боевым опытом со времен Великой Отечественной войны. В серии воздушных боев с ноября 1950 по январь 1952 между Пхеньяном и р.Ялуцзян («аллея МиГов») советские летчики нанесли серьезный урон авиации западных союзников, сбив 564 самолета и потеряв только 71 машину и 34 пилота. Была разрушена связка между бомбардировщиками и истребителями противника – без поддержки с воздуха он уже не мог совершать крупномасштабных наземных наступательных операций. 
С конца 1951 американцы стали использовать новый тип реактивных истребителей – Ф-86 («сейбр»), который по дальности перегонки, максимальной скорости, скороподъемности и рабочему потолку приближались к МиГу-15. В результате им удалось снизить соотношение потерь с 8:1 до 2:1. За 1952 64-й корпус сбил 394 самолета, потеряв 174 (51 летчик), в первой половине 1953 – 139 самолетов, потеряв 76 (25 летчиков). Если наземные операции в началу 1953 фактически прекратились, то активность воздушного противостояния оставалась высокой до самого конца войны. 
За весь период участия в военных действиях советские летчики совершили 63 229 вылетов и провели 1790 воздушных боев, сбив 1097 самолетов противника. Общие потери 64-го корпуса – 319 машин и 110 пилотов.
http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/istoriya...KAYA_VONA.html

----------


## alexvolf

> А в принципе это *примерное* соотношение потерь никто и не опровергает, просто часто путают полки СССР, воевавшие на стороне Кореи и полки, собственно самой Кореи и дружественного Китая, так вот у них, это соотношение, примерно таким и было.
> Уважаемый Холостяк, это ведь открытые, доступные данные, кто, когда, на чем и что сбивал, в небе на Кореей, посчитайте общее количество потерянных Миг-15 и общее количество потерянных Сейбров, все просто и данное соотношение верно, другой вопрос как оно преподносится.....


 Уважаемый Nazar
 Многие данные по Корейской войне действительно находятся в открытом виде,но многие факты просто недоступны в данный момент,а иногда просто замалчиваются.Не стоит забывать тот факт,что  Сев.Корея  фактически вела боевые действия против сил ООН.В небе Кореи F-86 Sabre появился во второй фазе войны,а что было до него...Почему об этом никто не говорит? Например о количестве потерь австралийских Метеоров,американских  Ф-4У Корсаров,Ф-9ФПантер?

P/S Добавлю австралийцы кроме Метеоров использовали еще  AS.7 "Огненную птицу" в качестве штурмовика.

----------


## Nazar

Так я и говорю, уберите из подсчетов полки СССР ( как сбитые, так и собственные потери ) и получится примерно такая пропорция.

2 Холостяк.
А сколько самолетов потеряли США, по своим данным? По Вашей логике придется и наши победы подрезать, если Вы уж собрались резать американские, основываясь на данных нашего ГШ.

----------


## Nazar

> Так я и говорю, уберите из подсчетов полки СССР ( как сбитые, так и собственные потери ) и получится примерно такая пропорция.
> 
> 2 Холостяк.
> А сколько самолетов потеряли США, по своим данным? По Вашей логике придется и наши победы подрезать, если Вы уж собрались резать американские, основываясь на данных нашего ГШ.


Кстати. по поводу австралийских Метеоров, они по-моему всего один раз в столкновении участвовали, с ходу потеряли ЕМНИП, 6 машин и больше к БД не привлекались.
По крайней мере в воспоминаниях Крамаренко указывается этот эпизод как единственный.

----------


## PPV

> *Есть мнение:*
> 
> Советские летчики провели 1872 воздушных боя, в ходе которых 1106
> американских самолетов упали на территорию Северной Кореи. Это официально, по рассекреченным данным Генштаба ВС России. (По данным командовавшего нашей авиацией генерал-лейтенанта Г.А.Лобова было сбито 2500 самолетов). Наши боевые потери составили 335 самолетов и еще 10 небоевых. Соотношение 3:1 в пользу советских летчиков, а по реактивной технике 2:1 в нашу пользу.
> ...


Ну ведь писали же совсем недавно на эту тему люди, которые профессионально занимаются вопросом: (цитата от Лени Крылова):
"Потери F-86 от огневого воздействия МиГов (сбитые, поврежденные самолеты, разбитые при посадке, списанные из-за нецелесообразности восстановления и т.п.) - ок 150. Потери МиГов 64-го ИАК (считались по тому же принципу, что и "Сейбры") - 283. Т.е. соотношение 1:1,89. ... "

А вот оттуда же цитата про потери американцев: "а о американцах ведь говорили уже: они засчитали себе 803 МиГа (по-памяти) в т.ч. 792 - Сейбры, а потери по всем причинам, в т.ч. небоевые, у 64 ИАК и ОВА - 566 машин, причем не только МиГов. Отсюда примерно и видно, насколько они завысили."

----------


## alexvolf

> *Есть мнение:*
> 
> Важной составной частью корейской войны явилось противоборство в небе. Это был последний крупный военный конфликт, в котором использовались истребители с воздушным винтом, и первый, где применялись истребители реактивные. http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/istoriya...KAYA_VONA.html


 В том-то и дело,что Корейскую воздушную войну следует делить на три этапа,а по этим этапам делать раскладку побед и потерь в воздухе...
Ведь основная воздушная война (с бомбардировкой  военных и гражданских объектов Сев.Кореи)  как раз началась с весны (март) 1951г.
В июне месяце 5 воздушный флот США в составе 34 В-29 начал ковровое бомбометание по территории Сев.Кореи.В октябре 1951г в Корею прибывают первые 34 един. Ф-86.
24 октября 1951г. северокорейские МиГ-15 сбивают три В-29 ( 307
бомб.эскадрильи) которые находились под прикрытием 15 Метеоров и 9
Ф-84 Тандерджет и т.д.
 Думаю,что  эти факты американские кинодокументалисты просто игнорировали,а спросить отчетность в свое время у генерала Vandenberga запамятовали...

----------


## Вован22

64ИАК  записал на свой счет 651 Сейбр
Еще 181 Сейбр записали себе китайцы и корейцы.
Итого 651+181=832 Сейбра.
И это при том, что через Корею прошло около 500 Сейбров.
В воздушных боях по всем причинам потеряно Ф-86 - 150.-170.

2. Про Метеоров написано подробно у Тепсуркаева и Крылова.

3. Сейбры со своей задачей справились.

----------


## GK21

[QUOTE=Холостяк;66861]Помимо того что сайт МО РФ зачах, еще такое впечатление, что эфирное время на канале МО РФ "Звезда" продали Пентагону.... Сейчас там такие, блин, фильмы крутят, что диву даешься... Вот на Авиа.Ру уже мужики обсуждают это безобразие...: http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/6/3/19...933063_1.shtml

Несколько более "объективное" кино о событиях на "Аллее МиГов", правда немного в другом разрезе,  без компьютерной графики, но зато  с участием непосредственных свидетелей с обеих сторон, представлено здесь: rutube.ru/tracks/117760.html

----------


## alexvolf

> 64ИАК  записал на свой счет 651 Сейбр
> Еще 181 Сейбр записали себе китайцы и корейцы.
> Итого 651+181=832 Сейбра.
> И это при том, что через Корею прошло около 500 Сейбров.
> В воздушных боях по всем причинам потеряно Ф-86 - 150.-170.
> 
> 2. Про Метеоров написано подробно у Тепсуркаева и Крылова.
> 
> 3. Сейбры со своей задачей справились.


Уважаемый Вован 22
 Арифметические действия -вещь прекрасная,особенно когда требуется
подсчитать наличное бабло в своем кармане.Когда считаешь в чужом всегда почему-то ощибаешься... 
Если позволите два следующий вопроса - 1)не могли-бы ответить откуда исходные цифры 2) 500 Сейбров прошедших через Корею какие имели буковки после того как заканчивалось F-86...

----------


## Холостяк

Прикол в том, что амеры реанимируют в своих официальных статьях соотношении 1:10 в свою пользу... И это в их ТопГане. Я выдержку с переводом делал на ветке Красного флага... Ведь тоже ссылаются не на три "П".
Ссылка: Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

----------


## Вован22

Уважаемый alexvolf:
Источники:
1.Корея в огне войны( приведено много архивных материалов 64 ИАК)
2. Werrell Sabres over MiG alley
3. Книги Томпсона
4. Отчет по потерям Сейбров в Корее ( рассекречен в США недавно, но для широкого доступа имеет ограничение, В Инете еще нет, но в вроде как, со слов моего знакомого любезно предоставившего эти материалы , обещают в середине, конце следущего года выложить в широкий доступ ) 
5. Смотрите материалы по соответствующей теме на этом форуме  и airбазе .

----------


## Вован22

Уважаемый Холостяк.
Ваши коментарии к приводимым Вами же ссылкам, страдают неточностями.

В статье сказано соотношение 1 к 1 не за весь 1972 год, а в течении весны 1972 года.
И я не нашел в статье подтверждение  Вашим словам :
"Было сказано, что в пропагандистских целях не только Америка, но и Коммунистический блок завышал цифры побед, как и реальные потери…"

2. Могу привести документ 64 ИАК где фигурируют такие же соотношения. 10 к 1.
только это с нашей стороны.

3. Если считать что завышение побед это плоды пропаганды. То надо победы асов с той и с другой стороны  тоже считать дутыми. Только вот ветераны обидятся.

4.  Официально ВВС США два раза пересматривала соотношение потерь побед.
6.  Если знать классификацию потерь действовавшую у нас и в США в те годы и что понимали под определением сбитый самолет в воздушном бою, то все встает на свои места.

----------


## AndyK

Предлагаю создать отдельную тему по войне в Корее, ветку по книге закрыли - жаль, там крайне интересные вещи приводились....

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк.
> Ваши коментарии к приводимым Вами же ссылкам, страдают неточностями.
> 
> В статье сказано соотношение 1 к 1 не за весь 1972 год, а в течении весны 1972 года.
> И я не нашел в статье подтверждение Вашим словам :
> "Было сказано, что в пропагандистских целях не только Америка, но и Коммунистический блок завышал цифры побед, как и реальные потери…"
> 
> 2. Могу привести документ 64 ИАК где фигурируют такие же соотношения. 10 к 1.
> только это с нашей стороны.
> ...


Я не понял по поводу "моих неточностей"?  

По моему это у Вас неточности. Вы не перепрыгивайте с одного параграфа статьи на другой. При чем тут 1972 год вообще? Я этого вообще не касался как и 1:1... Тем более Вьетнама. В конкретном месте амеровской статьи указан счет 1:10 и речь идет о Корее и все указано с утверждением, более того они в этой части статьи четко указывают, что _"...много лет 10:1 был не только широко принят так исторически точный, но также и был принят как стандарт на любом последующем тренинге (речь идет про Топ Ган)...."._ 
Тут же амеры так хитро намекают "..._Недавнее исследование бросило некоторое сомнение на этом числе 10:1...."._ И все!

Касаемо того, что в моем посте указано о том, что обе стороны завышали - то могу уточнить. Я запостил только одну страничку из журнала..., если не ошибаюсь, эта инфа была по тексту.... 
В любом случае, я еще постил об одном научном изыскании из электронной библиотеки авиационной академии, автором является как я точно помню негр майор ВВС США (там его фотка была) в котором этот афтар тоже официально обставляет 10:1 в Корее. 
Поэтому как там они признают или не признают - у них счет 10:1 все еще в ходу....

----------


## Вован22

Начнем вот с чего
Ссылку Вы дали. а не Я
Коментарии к ней Ваши, а не мои.
Вы в коментариях пишите:
" Далее, уже эта пропагандистская статистика Правительством США нигде не использовалась. Как пример в выше указанной мной статье (фото ее размещаю), приведены потери в конфликте на Ближнем Востоке в 1972 году, где они были в соотношении - 1:1. Это признают и официальные лица ВВС США, более того они подвергли сомнению и выдвинутые ранее цифры 10:1. Было сказано, что в пропагандистских целях не только Америка, но и Коммунистический блок завышал цифры побед, как и реальные потери… "
1. Какой Ближний Восток, если говорится в приведенной вами фото страницы о весне 1972 года в ЮВА.

2. Где в приведенной Вами  фото страницы сказано о том, что-  "в пропагандистских целях не только Америка, но и Коммунистический блок завышал цифры побед, как и реальные потери…"

----------


## Холостяк

> Начнем вот с чего
> Ссылку Вы дали. а не Я
> Коментарии к ней Ваши, а не мои.
> Вы в коментариях пишите:
> " Далее, уже эта пропагандистская статистика Правительством США нигде не использовалась. Как пример в выше указанной мной статье (фото ее размещаю), приведены потери в конфликте на Ближнем Востоке в 1972 году, где они были в соотношении - 1:1. Это признают и официальные лица ВВС США, более того они подвергли сомнению и выдвинутые ранее цифры 10:1. Было сказано, что в пропагандистских целях не только Америка, но и Коммунистический блок завышал цифры побед, как и реальные потери… "
> 1. Какой Ближний Восток, если говорится в приведенной вами фото страницы о весне 1972 года в ЮВА.
> 
> 2. Где в приведенной Вами фото страницы сказано о том, что- "в пропагандистских целях не только Америка, но и Коммунистический блок завышал цифры побед, как и реальные потери…"


В чем проблема то у Вас?   
А где сказано, что по ссылке дословный или даже художественный перевод именно этой статьи или этого предложения?  
Так же как и то, что там не только о весне 1972 года говорится в ЮВА..., однако Вы именно это увидели.  

Речь идет конкретно о Корее и о соотношении "побед"..., о чем мной замечено, что амеры до настоящего времени педарируют 10:1, а не как тут проходит по ветке 3:1.... Вы же изволили притянуть сюда то, в чем сами запутались - и 1:1, и Вьетнам и "завышение"... Так что тут Ваши трудности..., сами в них и разбирайтесь...

----------


## Холостяк

*Через 20-30 лет мы будем иметь лучшие армию и флот уровня 2000 года.*

http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...abotayet.phtml

Россия готова закупать новейшие технологии в области создания вооружений и военной техники, а не копировать их. «Мы, в отличие от некоторых других стран, не занимаемся скрытым копированием образцов, мы открыто говорим, что готовы заплатить за эти технологии, мы готовы купить лицензии на производство передовой техники», — подчеркнул Поповкин. По его словам, главным условием является перевод производства на территорию России. «Наша задача не получать зарубежную технику, а закупить технологии, которые были бы способны производить современную технику», — отметил Поповкин.

ПС. Я думаю в России сейчас и по самой крутой лицензии такую какашку выпустят, что прямая дорожка ей на помойку....
И кстати.., есть информация из первых рук, что "умер" наш Т-50..., не в состоянии у нас его изготовить в серию.... Еще попомните эту новость....

----------


## An-Z

Блин, да какой Т-50??! У нас Ил-76 построить заново не могут...

----------


## Mad_cat

Ну что за троллинг, ей богу :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

> Блин, да какой Т-50??! У нас Ил-76 построить заново не могут...


Кстати..., по транспортным... Тут на днях видел картинку с одним экземпляром от Мясищева... Вроде парни действительно хотят его вместо Мрии сделать... Мечтают его, как у амеров С-17, в нашу военно-транспортную. Если точнее, то они его уже спроектировали, но реально уже такую машину наша авиапромышленность не в состоянии сделать, как и Т-50.... Показали полет "болванки", похлопали в ладоши, лапши навешали и...., забудьте....
Вот похожий, только движки под крылом:

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Через 20-30 лет мы будем иметь лучшие армию и флот уровня 2000 года.* 
>  подчеркнул Поповкин.— отметил Поповкин.


Мне думается, что это дядя, как и все холуйствующие начальники (или начальствующие холуи) кукарекает с чужого голоса. Будет другой над ним начальник, который скажет, что мы будем развивать свою науку, свою промышленностть, свой ВПК и т.п. и он будет говорить вещи совсем противоположные. 
 Примеров тому-масса. (Возьмите, хотя бы ситуацию с Лужковым-Шанцевым),

----------


## Griffon

Не превращайте, пожалуйста, ветку в филиал МК...

----------


## Холостяк

*28 октября армейская авиация Военно-воздушных сил России отмечает день своего образования*

Днем создания армейской авиации принято считать 28 октября 1948 года, когда в подмосковном Серпухове была сформирована первая авиационная эскадрилья, оснащенная вертолетами. Она и положила начало армейской авиации как отдельному роду войск.

*Экипажи самолетов Ту-95МС и Ту-22М3 Дальней авиации Военно-воздушных сил успешно выполнили тактические и практические пуски* 

Данное учение проводится с личным составом частей командования Дальней авиации при поддержке авиационных экипажей Сибирского и Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и противовоздушной обороны, а также Липецкого центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава в соответствии с планом боевой подготовки Военно-воздушных сил на 2010 год. 
Учение проводится под руководством главнокомандующего ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина.
Всего с 25 по 28 октября 2010 года будет задействовано около 15 аэродромов постоянного и временного базирования и около 40 различных по типу воздушных судов, в том числе: стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160, Ту-22М3, Ту-95МС, топливозаправщики Ил-78, самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50, а также истребители МиГ-29, МиГ-31 и Су-27СМ, которые будут выполнять разнообразный спектр боевого применения по своему предназначению.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не превращайте, пожалуйста, ветку в филиал МК...


Для замечаний у нас есть модераторы.
P.S. А что такое МК?

----------


## PPV

> Для замечаний у нас есть модераторы.
> P.S. А что такое МК?


Надо понимать "Московский Комсомолец"...

----------


## Холостяк

> Надо понимать "Московский Комсомолец"...


Прям тащусь от Московского комсомольца! Бодрит-веселит и все в одном флаконе. Кстати, вот ссылка на журналистку, которая пишет на военную тематику в МК: http://www.mk.ru/authors/page/1631-bozheva-olga.html

----------


## Nazar

> Для замечаний у нас есть модераторы.
> P.S. А что такое МК?


Абсолютно верно, когда кто-то из модераторов решит что конкретные сообщения в данной ветке, не отвечают ее теме, или чье-то религии, об этом сразу будет сообщено.

----------


## Холостяк

Во... Нашел статейку от какого-то идиотика-журналюги...   Обхохататься! Этож надо! 
Пишет, что _"...два российских фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24 вплотную приблизились к латвийскому воздушному пространству...",_ то есть понятно, что не нарушали границу и находились в Российском небе... И тут пишет, что _"... с авиабазы в Шауляе поднялись два истребителя НАТО, и россияне спешно отлетели к своим границам..."_ Мля! "отлетели" к своим границам!? А они то где были!? У своих же границ!!! То есть по факту - никуда они не отлетали и остались тама где были...., только журналаст так умело промастурбировал словами, что будто россияне прямо таки удерали во всю...   
Ну а дальше - круче....
_"...Российские стратегические бомбардировщики часто "рыщут" впритык к границам США, Канады и Великобритании, но и на Балтике это не единичный эпизод..."_  А типа самолеты НАТО не рыщут у Российских границ!? _"....Завязалась потасовка в воздухе, которая "покатила" к границам Финляндии...."_ Вот это круто!!!
Начал искать откуда же растут ноги и нашел... Эту хрень написал Олег Снегур из украинского издания Украина молодая...   Полный пипец! Ну а еще пипец, что российские идиоты это дерьмо перепечатывают....  

Ссылки: http://www.inosmi.ru/baltic/20101026/163834886.html
http://www.umoloda.kiev.ua/number/1762/193/62420/
Ссылки

----------


## MADMAX

> Во... Нашел статейку от какого-то идиотика-журналюги...   Обхохататься! Этож надо! 
> Пишет, что _"...два российских фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24 вплотную приблизились к латвийскому воздушному пространству...",_ то есть понятно, что не нарушали границу и находились в Российском небе... И тут пишет, что _"... с авиабазы в Шауляе поднялись два истребителя НАТО, и россияне спешно отлетели к своим границам..."_ Мля! "отлетели" к своим границам!? А они то где были!? У своих же границ!!! То есть по факту - никуда они не отлетали и остались тама где были...., только журналаст так умело промастурбировал словами, что будто россияне прямо таки удерали во всю...   
> Ну а дальше - круче....
> _"...Российские стратегические бомбардировщики часто "рыщут" впритык к границам США, Канады и Великобритании, но и на Балтике это не единичный эпизод..."_  А типа самолеты НАТО не рыщут у Российских границ!? _"....Завязалась потасовка в воздухе, которая "покатила" к границам Финляндии...."_ Вот это круто!!!
> Начал искать откуда же растут ноги и нашел... Эту хрень написал Олег Снегур из украинского издания Украина молодая...   Полный пипец! Ну а еще пипец, что российские идиоты это дерьмо перепечатывают....  
> 
> Ссылки: http://www.inosmi.ru/baltic/20101026/163834886.html
> http://www.umoloda.kiev.ua/number/1762/193/62420/
> Ссылки


Таких журналюг надо заставлять за базар свой гнилой отвечать... а то пишут чёрт знает что...

----------


## APKAH

И самое обидное что после таких вот постоянных нападок на Россию разнообразных СМИ, "западная узколобая масса" точно уверенна что Россия опять пытается нападать, как это было в Грузии, и им уже никак не объяснишь... :Rolleyes:

----------


## alexvolf

> Таких журналюг надо заставлять за базар свой гнилой отвечать... а то пишут чёрт знает что...


 MADMAX

 Так обучение платное,ума много не надо для того чтобы получить диплом журналиста -отсюда и журналюги.

Я вот все думаю,если-бы в настоящее  время,как говорится в базарных условиях, так готовили военных летчиков,типа забашлял и не надо
медотбор проходить,даже ЕГЭ показывать- через пять лет глядишь-академик-летуняга.Ну понятно за каждый тренировочный полет папашки с мамашками бабло выкатывают.Волный абсурд.Смех и грех...
Почему, боевой летчик должен каждый день доказывать,что он профи
порой рискуя собственной жизнью, а газетный деятель с пером или там с дипломом юриста получать незаслуженный гонорар и красиво так шаркать ножками в элитных клубах,профессионально  вешая обществу всякую "лапшу на уши"? ...Отсюда и полное недоверие к СМИ и не только.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Оказывается и такие лётчики бывают(есть),хоть и бывшие заслуженные :

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_vederko/435026.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Да про этого  .удака уже два дня говорят. Хорошо, что ребята "поймали" его не единожды, а то сказали бы, что это была случайность, а то и вообще фотошоп. 
Вообще, это очень объемная тема...
Извиняюсь за off-top.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще... 

Про канал МО РФ "Звезда" уже постили...Неужели там сидят полные дебилы? Иль реально финансирование идет из Пентагона. Вроде правильно указывали, что канал создается для военно-патриотического воспитания, рассказах о нашей военной истории, рассказах о буднях нашей Армии... Мля! А посмотрите что показывают! Сейчас рекламу крутят - этот амеровский фильм, ну одно восхваление и пропаганда америки - это "Солдатское братство"... Потом все эти документальные фильмы ВВС.... Представьте! У амеров в Пентагоне есть такой же канал, так вот вообразите на секунду, чтоб они по нему киноэпопею "Освобождение" показали! Пипец! Полную вам тачку!
Потом на днях наш документальный фильм о нашей истории. Дикторша писюшка журналистка рассказывает о Бресте в 1939 году и поет басню о "совместном параде" Вермахта и РККА... Потом показывают историка.. Мужичек четко показывает и объясняет, что по всем документам, даже в воспоминаниях Кривошеина и Гудариана сказано, что парада небыло. Кривошеин отказался проводить его совместно, в чем есть даже план, рассказал, что немцы торжественно сдали город и торжественно организовали выход... Все понятно. Точки расставлены. Показали, что совместно никто не шел и указали на то что сейчас пытаются исказить этот факт истории представляя это "совместным парадом победы"... Все вроде разобрались..., и опять эта писючка по тексту заводит речь и говорит "совместный парад советских и немецких войск .. бла-бла-бла..." Ну что за ёпрст! Что за придурки там на канале работают?

Хоть прямо отдельную ветку организовать.... 
Значит обложка тетради в 48 листов из серии "Боевые самолеты". Тетрадь изготавливается фирмой "Маяк канц". Искупайте ее в авациях!

----------


## Nazar

Праведный гнев понятен, но как по мне, так рассказывать надо правду, а не метать урапатриотические лозунги, о самых больших в мире надводных ударных кораблях, о самых мощных и бесшумных подводных лодках, о самых лучших в мире самолетах и так далее.
С моей точки зрения, патриотическое воспитание должно строиться и на изучении собственных ошибок, дабы в будущем их не допускать, ну а то что в общей своей массе, немецкие летчики, ровно как и танкисты и подводники, были подготовлены к войне намного лучше чем наши военные, англичане, американцы и так далее, факт думаю неоспоримый.

----------


## Mig

> ... Про канал МО РФ "Звезда" уже постили...Неужели там сидят полные дебилы? Сейчас рекламу крутят - этот амеровский фильм, ну одно восхваление и пропаганда америки - это "Солдатское братство"...


Дык они амеровский фильм крутят потому как за бесплатно... А наши за наши же фильмы денег хотят. И не малых, несмотря на весь патриотизм и прочее...

----------


## Mig

> Таких журналюг надо заставлять за базар свой гнилой отвечать... а то пишут чёрт знает что...


Так там же русским по белому написано, что газета украинская -"Украiна Молода". Употеешь из России заставлять украинскую газетку за базар отвечать..

----------


## Pilot

им на это столько денег вбухивают, что можно сериалы снимать без перерыва и на наш Топ Ган хватило бы. Но кому охота утруждаться :( Лучше попилить.
А по поводу не снимать про самых больших, так Такменев снял в 2004 "Зашкеренные в океане", так только сейчас смогли после него на корабль попасть. И то, Авиаторов не пустили опять

----------


## kfmut

> Праведный гнев понятен, но как по мне, так рассказывать надо правду, а не метать урапатриотические лозунги, о самых больших в мире надводных ударных кораблях, о самых мощных и бесшумных подводных лодках, о самых лучших в мире самолетах и так далее.


Правда, правда... Правда у нас каждые 10 лет новая, вместе с новым вождем. То что у союзников в ВМВ именно советские летчики и танкисты были лучшими тоже правда, а м.б. и истина, почему на тетрадке для 10 летнего школьника об этом не писать? Почему вещь, которая с очень определенной позиции рассматривает часть истории страны, имеет значок "100 лучших товаров России"? Даже ЕБН, которого мало кто уважает, назвал РФ приемником Союза, а сейчас от всего напоминающего о Союзе стремительно избавляются, хотя собственно самой приемнице гордиться ещё нечем...

----------


## boyan

Pilot, подскажите пожалуйста, 344 ЦБП преобразовывали а авиабазу?

----------


## Pilot

> Pilot, подскажите пожалуйста, 344 ЦБП преобразовывали а авиабазу?


их подчинили Харчевскому, впрочем как и все ЦБП

----------


## Тот самый!

> им на это столько денег вбухивают, что можно сериалы снимать без перерыва и на наш Топ Ган хватило бы. Но кому охота утруждаться :( Лучше попилить.
> А по поводу не снимать про самых больших, так Такменев снял в 2004 "Зашкеренные в океане", так только сейчас смогли после него на корабль попасть. И то, Авиаторов не пустили опять


Есть такое слово Благородство,а есть даже благородные люди-но это не вы.
Уважаемый Пилот,не вам упрекать коллег!Научитесь сначала делать хорошо ту работу за которую вам платят сейчас,а уж потом считаете деньги в чужом кармане.Вам далеко даже до уровня ваших же коллег из Военного дела.Стыдитесь,это говорю вам я,"ненавистный"zigzag.

----------


## boyan

> их подчинили Харчевскому, впрочем как и все ЦБП


На стрижах мне сказали, что переподчинили Липецку. Я просто хотел уточнить именно про название. Просто на одном форуме один якобы служащий из Буденновска доказывал, что это с 2009-го года авибаза, даже номер называл.

----------


## Холостяк

> Дык они амеровский фильм крутят потому как за бесплатно... А наши за наши же фильмы денег хотят. И не малых, несмотря на весь патриотизм и прочее...


Это и есть вполне умный шаг американцев... Они свои пропагандистские фильмы за бесплатно раздают. Вот кстати, тоже такой же пропагандистский фильм об учениях Красный флаг это "Летчик истребитель. Операция Красный флаг" специально подшивали как бесплатный бонус на диски с наиболее рейтинговыми Голливудскими фильмами, которые у нас распостранялись. А представте российский диск с фильмом Бекмагамбетова или Кончаловского с бесплатным бонусом "Ударная сила"... Все - смеются! А у амеров известные режисеры типа Спилберга, Хенкса - за честь это делают... У них если неуважение к Американской истории выскажешь - все.., государство просто так - официально все "краники перекроет", что посинеют...
Михалков у нас получил немалые денежки за счет народа за "болванки". Он кстати и мигалку имеет как Председатель общественного комитета при МО РФ..., тем более он босс у этих всех российских кинематографистов. Так он ДОЛЖЕН за честь все наши фильмы из фрондов за бесплатно крутить на "Звезде". Тем более у него друг Путин... И что они порешать не могут!? Просто впечатление такое - что это все целенаправлено, но некоторые наши идиоты это даже за бесплатно делают...

Договор с НАТО: http://www.anti-glob.ru/mnen/dognato.htm

----------


## Pilot

> На стрижах мне сказали, что переподчинили Липецку. Я просто хотел уточнить именно про название. Просто на одном форуме один якобы служащий из Буденновска доказывал, что это с 2009-го года авибаза, даже номер называл.


Ну не с 09 точно, тк в этом году мы у них были и еще в 344 центре. Завтра могу уточнить. Переподчинение произошло летом.



ПыСы Тому самому- спор глупый и беспредметный. Все те кто делал ВД, кроме известных двух персонажей из-за которых это все закрылось, работали или до сих пор работают у меня. Да и задачи разные перед программами стояли. По поводу ненавистный - не обольщайтесь :) А по поводу Звезды, так там все и так видно.

----------


## boyan

Pilot
Буду признателен. Еще хотел спросить, где можно почитать более менее достоверную информацию по участию Буденновского вертолетного полка (тогда) в войне 08.08.08? веток много, страниц сотни, но все очень размыто. Конкретно пересекаясь с Торжком интересно взаимодействие подп-ка Гнетецкого на Ми-8МТКО с буденновскими Ми-24ПН (по недавней статье в Красной звезде).

----------


## Pilot

344 центр филиал липецкого ЦБП.

----------


## AC

> 344 центр филиал липецкого ЦБП.


А Липецк так и остался 4-м ЦБП и ПЛС?

----------


## Pilot

похоже что да. Тут еще надо разделять центр и базу. Это и раньше так было

----------


## AC

> похоже что да...


А "филиалу" в Торжке прям оставили наименование "344-й центр"???
Я почему спрашиваю... Потому что когда 148-й центр, например, Липецку подчиняли, он номерным центром быть перестал -- остался просто "филиалом".

----------


## boyan

> А "филиалу" в Торжке прям оставили наименование "344-й центр"???
> Я почему спрашиваю... Потому что когда 148-й центр, например, Липецку подчиняли, он номерным центром быть перестал -- остался просто "филиалом".


Вот здесь список ФБУ подразделений , что то вроде военных юрлиц
344 ЦБП без изменений, где авиабазы так и написано авиабазы
http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p...ic,2074.0.html
Правда это сентябрь 2009, а если переподчинение было этим летом то хз

----------


## AC

> Вот здесь список ФБУ подразделений , что то вроде военных юрлиц
> 344 ЦБП без изменений, где авиабазы так и написано авиабазы
> http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p...ic,2074.0.html
> Правда это сентябрь 2009, а если переподчинение было этим летом то хз


Спасибо, но с этим списком я тоже знаком и достаточно давно... Но сейчас очередная волна преобразований на марше. Потому и спрашиваю опять же про 2010 год -- про настоящее время...

----------


## Pilot

очередная волна с 1 декабря, а пока все как и было

----------


## Холостяк

*Новые типы вооружения вытесняют классические виды оружия* 
http://news.mail.ru/politics/4748560/
Российская армия резко меняет приоритеты в вооружениях. Исходя из программы закупки оружия Россия фактически отказывается от бронетанковых войск, артиллерии и современных мотострелковых подразделений.
В минувший понедельник на встрече с премьером Владимиром Путиным министр финансов Алексей Кудрин сообщил, что в 2011 году на нужды национальной обороны и безопасности будет выделено почти 2 трлн. рублей, что составит 19% от всего российского бюджета. Большая часть этих средств пойдет на содержание и развитие армии, которая сейчас начинает ударными темпами переходить на новые образцы оружия.
Но некоторые направления решено не развивать. Так, данные о закупке танков до 2020 года пока засекречены. Но эксперты считают, что Минобороны будет закупать не более 5–7 танков в год. Аналогичная ситуация в артиллерии: по данным источника «Труда» в Минобороны, в ближайшее время пушки и гаубицы закупаться не будут.
*«Наиболее интенсивно будут перевооружаться силы ядерного сдерживания, войска ПВО, военно-воздушные силы и флот»*, — заявил «Труду» директор Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслан Пухов. По его мнению, на их развитие уйдет две трети оборонных расходов, на самом скудном пайке — сухопутные войска, и прежде всего танковые, артиллерийские и мотострелковые части.
Однако дело тут не в нехватке денежных средств. «Мы наблюдаем объективное снижение роли танков, пушек и стрелкового оружия в современной войне», — говорит Руслан Пухов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, кто идеолог этих "новшеств"? Кто-то же придумал, что СВ нам не нужны?

----------


## Холостяк

> Это и есть вполне умный шаг американцев... Они свои пропагандистские фильмы за бесплатно раздают. Вот кстати, тоже такой же пропагандистский фильм об учениях Красный флаг это "Летчик истребитель. Операция Красный флаг" специально подшивали как бесплатный бонус на диски с наиболее рейтинговыми Голливудскими фильмами, которые у нас распостранялись. А представте российский диск с фильмом Бекмагамбетова или Кончаловского с бесплатным бонусом "Ударная сила"... Все - смеются! А у амеров известные режисеры типа Спилберга, Хенкса - за честь это делают... У них если неуважение к Американской истории выскажешь - все.., государство просто так - официально все "краники перекроет", что посинеют...
> Михалков у нас получил немалые денежки за счет народа за "болванки". Он кстати и мигалку имеет как Председатель общественного комитета при МО РФ..., тем более он босс у этих всех российских кинематографистов. Так он ДОЛЖЕН за честь все наши фильмы из фрондов за бесплатно крутить на "Звезде". Тем более у него друг Путин... И что они порешать не могут!? Просто впечатление такое - что это все целенаправлено, но некоторые наши идиоты это даже за бесплатно делают...
> 
> Договор с НАТО: http://www.anti-glob.ru/mnen/dognato.htm


Вот о чем я и постил.... 

Не забыть Гагарина!
*Роскосмос возмущен: накануне 50-летия полета Гагарина Бекмамбетов снимает фильм об американцах на Луне*


Планы российского кинорежиссера Тимура Бекмамбетова снять фильм об американской лунной экспедиции вызвали возмущение в Роскосмосе. Такой вывод можно сделать из материала, опубликованного на сайте ведомства.

Проект Бекмамбетова становится особенно кощунственным в преддверии празднования 50-летия первого в мире полета Юрия Гагарина и накануне 2011 года, объявленного президентом РФ Годом Российской космонавтики, считают в Роскосмосе.

*В отличие от Бекмакбетова мы помним, кто был первым в космосе...*

----------


## boyan

> Вот о чем я и постил.... 
> Не забыть Гагарина!
> *Роскосмос возмущен: накануне 50-летия полета Гагарина Бекмамбетов снимает фильм об американцах на Луне*


По моему он снимает на деньги Голливуда, а не Роскосмоса, или не так?

----------


## boyan

> Интересно, кто идеолог этих "новшеств"? Кто-то же придумал, что СВ нам не нужны?


Там все дело в том, что у нас существующего в разы больше , чем надо.
Надо модернизировать, а всякие уралвагонзаводы отказываются. Это же не то что бюджетные или экспортные бабки подымать на старом оборудовании.
Надо модернизировать производство, учить людей. Заниматься грамотным маркетингом, а не любовниц на выставки катать. И привыкать работать в жесткой конкуренции, а не за счет демпинга.

----------


## kfmut

И что тагильчане из-за сокращения госзаказа до 500 млн. руб. в год сразу начнут разрабатывать перспективные образцы, модернизировать производство, учить людей и т.д.? Что-то мне подсказывает, что они медленно загнутся, пойдя по МиГовской дорожке... Что теперь создавать "танковый" ОАК?

----------


## boyan

> И что тагильчане из-за сокращения госзаказа до 500 млн. руб. в год сразу начнут разрабатывать перспективные образцы, модернизировать производство, учить людей и т.д.? Что-то мне подсказывает, что они медленно загнутся, пойдя по МиГовской дорожке... Что теперь создавать "танковый" ОАК?


Кто им мешал заниматься этим раньше? Они кстати собственно еще вагоны выпускают или как? :)

----------


## Холостяк

> По моему он снимает на деньги Голливуда, а не Роскосмоса, или не так?


Что это за такое "деньги Голливуда"? Сами то понимаете что спросили?
Голливуд это просто "киношная контора", которой платят бабосы и которая на эти заказные бабосы снимает. Платить и заказывать может любой денежный мешок, как и дать деньги под какой-нибудь киношный проект, чтоб снять с этого реализованного проекта кассу. 
Явно, что этому Бэкубетову заказали киношный проект под который нарисовали бабосы..., но ситуация та, что схема съемки партиотических фильмов в Америке (помимо бабосов) имеет и некоторые бонусы от их государства...

----------


## kfmut

> Кто им мешал заниматься этим раньше?


Так всех всё до сих пор устраивало ;-) Что мешало миговскому менеджменту не доводить до банкротства? Или что мешает нашему правительству/МО подобно британцам опубликовать свои планы по реформе и закупкам, и не менять их каждый раз когда "возжа под хвост попадает"? Видимо, ситуация с беспилотникам в данном вопросе очень показательна.




> Они кстати собственно еще вагоны выпускают или как? :)


Ну и дальше что? Тверской вагоностроительный завод знаете? Передовое предприятие по техническому оснащению, только для членов нашего правительства это новость и всякие сапсаны у нас заказывают за бугром. Кому это выгодно?

Возвращаясь к УВЗ, по Вики они тот год закончили с 7 млрд. руб. чистого убытка, уберите гособоронзаказ на ближайшее несколько лет на сотни три танков по 70 лямов штучка, с каким чистым убытком они будут заканчивать последующие годы? И правительство вместо обновления парка танков будет тупо вливать деньги в УВЗ чтобы удержать его на плаву, кому это выгодно?

----------


## Холостяк

> ............
> Ну и дальше что? Тверской вагоностроительный завод знаете? Передовое предприятие по техническому оснащению, только для членов нашего правительства это новость и всякие сапсаны у нас заказывают за бугром. Кому это выгодно?
> ...............


Кому выгодно!? 
Показательно:
Немецкий автоконцерн Daimler AG обвиняется Минюстом США в подкупе чиновников более чем в 20 странах мирах с целью получения госзаказов. Среди этих стран оказалась и Россия. По данным следствия, откаты российским чиновникам, составившие порядка 3 млн евро, переводились концерном на счета в латвийском банке... Выручка Daimler AG от продаж автомобилей и спецтехники на российском рынке составила 1,4 миллиарда евро. 
Например, в октябре 2009 года управление автохозяйства ГИБДД при ГУВД Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области объявило тендер на приобретение Mercedes максимальной стоимостью 2,8 млн рублей. Транспортное средство предназначалось для передвижения охраны Валентины Матвиенко. Для губернатора же выбирался автомобиль подороже – за 5,6 млн рублей. В сентябре 2009 года Mercedes-Benz E 350 понадобился Институту прикладной астрономии РАН в Санкт-Петербурге. Цена машины не должна была превышать 2,598 млн рублей. 
Прикол в том, что официально "выигрывался" тендер и мерсы покупали и МО РФ, МЧС, Генеральная Прокуратура и остальные... Называет Министерство юстиции США и российские ведомства, которые связаны с Daimler AG «откатами». Это МВД, гараж особого назначения Федеральной службы охраны (ФСО), Минобороны и городские власти Москвы, Уфы и Нового Уренгоя. Американские следователи уверяют, что, например, офицеры МВД, которые отвечают за закупки легковых автомобилей, получили от Daimler как минимум 1,8 млн. евро. Чиновники из ФСО положили в карман 1,4 млн. евро. Самые скромные служащие оказались в Министерстве обороны. Пока речь идет только о взятке в 25 000 евро, правда, и покупки тут весьма скромные – всего два грузовичка Unimog. Это все в Интернете есть... Только никому ничего.... Департамент собственной безопасности МВД России закончил проверку материалов по коррупционному скандалу с продажами автомобилей марки Mercedes-Benz. Официальные представители МВД итоги проверки не комментируют, но, источники в МВД сообщили, что «все документы, связанные с закупками автомобилей Мерседес для системы МВД, были оформлены в соответствии с действующим законодательством, злоупотреблений в этом плане не выявлено», передает «Эхо Москвы». А ведь, между тем, само руководство концерна Daimler AG призналось в том, что они платили «откаты» при продаже машин государственным структурам.

То есть выгодно нашим чиновникам, которые набивают свои карманы баблищем!

----------


## boyan

> Что это за такое "деньги Голливуда"? Сами то понимаете что спросили?
> Голливуд это просто "киношная контора", которой платят бабосы и которая на эти заказные бабосы снимает. Платить и заказывать может любой денежный мешок, как и дать деньги под какой-нибудь киношный проект, чтоб снять с этого реализованного проекта кассу. 
> Явно, что этому Бэкубетову заказали киношный проект под который нарисовали бабосы..., но ситуация та, что схема съемки партиотических фильмов в Америке (помимо бабосов) имеет и некоторые бонусы от их государства...


Вам кажется поостыть надо. Насчет Звезды я абсолютно согласен.
Но при чем тут Бекмамбетов? Человек работает в Голливуде, Голливуд снимает кино. Голливуд находится в Америке, у них разве отрицается первенство Гагарина, нет конечно. Но что и когда снимать это их дело.
Тем более он выйдет на экраны, когда годовщина уже пройдет. так что истерики ни к чему. Или дайте ссылку с Роскосмоса, на что они там так обиделись.

----------


## boyan

> Так всех всё до сих пор устраивало ;-) 
> Возвращаясь к УВЗ, по Вики они тот год закончили с 7 млрд. руб. чистого убытка, уберите гособоронзаказ на ближайшее несколько лет на сотни три танков по 70 лямов штучка, с каким чистым убытком они будут заканчивать последующие годы? И правительство вместо обновления парка танков будет тупо вливать деньги в УВЗ чтобы удержать его на плаву, кому это выгодно?


Так как будем обновлять если они отказались от модернизации, это типа 
невыгодно им. А выгодно тянуть с бюджета деньги на никому ненужную продукцию

----------


## kfmut

> Так как будем обновлять если они отказались от модернизации, это типа 
> невыгодно им.


Покупая по 6(!) танков в год?




> А выгодно тянуть с бюджета деньги на никому ненужную продукцию


У нас *любое* предприятие, поставляющие гос-ву какую-либо продукцию, именно тем и занято что осваивает бюджетные средства, и не надо делать вид, что у нас в стране честные рыночные отношения ;-)

----------


## boyan

kfmut
Я никак не пойму вашу мысль. Танки нам не нужны , но мы все равно будем заказывать, потому как когда были деньги менеджмент не подсуетился?

----------


## kfmut

Да мысль-то очень простая: то что гос-во должно нести ответственность за состояние отечественных предприятий, которые выполняют госзаказ, а не кидать их, когда нужно сократить расходную часть бюджета. 

Вот скажите: сколько в современной период истории образцов вооружения успешно продавались на экспорт, не будучи принятыми на вооружение в своей стране? Mirage F1(ЕМНИП приняли потом), МиГ-29К/-29КУБ, кто ещё, не считая модернизаций и экспортных версий? С чего вдруг у нас считают, что оборонка сама выплывет?

----------


## boyan

> Да мысль-то очень простая: то что гос-во должно нести ответственность за состояние отечественных предприятий, которые выполняют госзаказ, а не кидать их, когда нужно сократить расходную часть бюджета.


Они же ФГУП вроде как ?  Я посмотрел по инету, разговор про сокращение заказа шел с 2007-го как минимум. Но они видно думали раз омичи банкроты, то они будут в шоколаде.




> Вот скажите: сколько в современной период истории образцов вооружения успешно продавались на экспорт, не будучи принятыми на вооружение в своей стране? Mirage F1(ЕМНИП приняли потом), МиГ-29К/-29КУБ, кто ещё, не считая модернизаций и экспортных версий?
>  С чего вдруг у нас считают, что оборонка сама выплывет?


Ну если Миг-29КУБ не считать модернизацией, то Ми-35М :)





> С чего вдруг у нас считают, что оборонка сама выплывет?


Если бы УВЗ выпускал бы только танки, то можно было бы помогать.
Вроде того, что делают с Арсеньевским Прогрессом, хотя я считаю , что и там просто выбрасывают деньги.
А вообще почему-то Роствертол который не принадлежал государству, и Казань где тоже государство не имело контрольного пакета выплыли быстрее , чем государственные.

----------


## kfmut

> Они же ФГУП вроде как ?  Я посмотрел по инету, разговор про сокращение заказа шел с 2007-го как минимум.


Не, они ОАО, в котором 100% акций фактически владеет гос-во, но они ОАО, хитрый ход :-) А по поводу заказа http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/07/t90/




> Ну если Миг-29КУБ не считать модернизацией, то Ми-35М :)


Ладно уговорили, персонально КУБ считать не будем ;-)




> Если бы УВЗ выпускал бы только танки, то можно было бы помогать.


Так и так помогают
http://lenta.ru/news/2009/10/30/shuvalov/
http://lenta.ru/news2/2010/10/01/vtb1/
и будут помогать только, видимо, в больших размерах




> А вообще почему-то Роствертол который не принадлежал государству, и Казань где тоже государство не имело контрольного пакета выплыли быстрее , чем государственные.


В Казани какие вертолеты делают? Точнее какой? ;-) По "Росвертолу", у вас там какая подчиненность "Вертолетам России", "Оборонпрому" и ГК "Ростехнологии"?

----------


## boyan

> Не, они ОАО, в котором 100% акций фактически владеет гос-во, но они ОАО, хитрый ход :-) А по поводу заказа http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/07/t90/


Вполне логично. По этой же причине у нас и легкие вертолеты не выпускают.



> Так и так помогают
> http://lenta.ru/news/2009/10/30/shuvalov/
> http://lenta.ru/news2/2010/10/01/vtb1/
> и будут помогать только, видимо, в больших размерах


Вот как надо кредиты брать, а не госгарантии http://www.banki.ru/news/lenta/?id=1088079 , http://news61.ru/press-release/1386.html
и не на полгода.




> По "Росвертолу", у вас там какая подчиненность "Вертолетам России", "Оборонпрому" и ГК "Ростехнологии"?


Сейчас "Вертолеты России" получили пакет заводских акций, но доля не изменилась. У государства только блокирующий пакет 25% 
http://www.oboronprom.ru/cgi-bin/cms...ws=00000002090
а то бы эти "эффективные" младоменеджеры и нас бы загномили. Они и появились только тогда когда появились контракты и деньги на заводе.

----------


## Полешук

> а то бы эти "эффективные" младоменеджеры и нас бы загномили. Они и появились только тогда когда появились контракты и деньги на заводе.


Эт точно, к сожалению...

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 16 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Главное командование Военно-воздушных сил войдет в состав Генерального штаба, сообщил во вторник главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

"Думаю, в последующем будет интеграция главного командования (ВВС - ИФ-АВН) и Генерального штаба", - сказал А.Зелин на встрече с военно-воздушными атташе.

По словам А.Зелина, сегодня Главное командование ВВС - орган управления стратегического уровня.

Он отметил, что в ходе военного реформирования Вооруженных сил РФ в ВВС произошли ключевые изменения, связанные с переходом боевого состава от корпусов, дивизий и авиационных полков на новые структуры, такие как авиационные базы и бригады воздушно-космической обороны.

Основу боевого состава авиации составляют авиационные базы, при этом основной тактической единицей в авиации является авиационная эскадрилья.

В зависимости от решаемых задач, количества штатных тактических подразделений (авиационных, вертолетных эскадрилий) в составе, количества закрепленных аэродромов (постоянного базирования, оперативных, рассредоточения и т.д.), авиационные базы подразделяются на два разряда.

Авиационные базы первого разряда по статусу соответствуют тактическим соединениям и имеют в своем составе базирующиеся на разных аэродромах авиационные группы различного назначения. Авиационные базы второго разряда по статусу соответствуют авиационному полку.

"Что касается боевого состава противовоздушной обороны, то военная реформа коснулась его в меньшей степени и основу его составляют бригады воздушно-космической обороны, в состав которых входят зенитные ракетные и радиотехнические полки, подразделения специальных войск, тыла и технического обеспечения", - сказал главком.

По статусу бригада ВКО соответствует тактическому соединению, отметил он

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Роскосмос возмущен: накануне 50-летия полета Гагарина Бекмамбетов снимает фильм об американцах на Луне*
> Планы российского кинорежиссера Тимура Бекмамбетова снять фильм об американской лунной экспедиции вызвали возмущение в Роскосмосе. Такой вывод можно сделать из материала, опубликованного на сайте ведомства.


 Я тоже возмущен, только Роскосмосом. Вот, взяли бы чинуши из Роскосмоса, да и заказали тому же Бекмамбетову фильм о Гагарине, Титове и других наших космонавтах в честь 50-летия полета Гагарина, вот это было бы здорово! И, вот, если бы Бекмамбетов отказался это сделать, можно было бы возмущаться. А так-то, что возмущаться? Сами-то они что собираются сделать в честь полувекового юбилея великого полета? Получается, как собака на сене: сам не ам, и другим не дам.



> Проект Бекмамбетова становится особенно кощунственным в преддверии празднования 50-летия первого в мире полета Юрия Гагарина и накануне 2011 года, объявленного президентом РФ Годом Российской космонавтики, считают в Роскосмосе.


 Ничего кощунственного, повторяю, в этом проекте нет. И, объявленный Год Российской космонавтики, никоим образом не отменяет достижения американцев в этой области. И, еще раз повторю, если Роскосмос "не почесался" в этом направлении, то пороть нужно его, а не Бекмамбетова.



> *В отличие от Бекмакбетова мы помним, кто был первым в космосе...*


Уверяю Вас, что я тоже очень хорошо помню, кто был первым в Комосе. И, как самую дорогую реликвию, я храню  у себя дома  "живой" автограф Гагарина, который я сам взял у него, будучи еще мальчишкой. И это имя для меня одно из самых дорогих.

----------


## Pilot

к вопросу о роскосмосе. При попытке получить разрешение на съемки у них про подготовку космонавтов с наших попросили денег. :(

Про вливание ВВС в ГШ, похоже это событие произойдет в этом году

----------


## Холостяк

> .....Я тоже возмущен, только Роскосмосом. Вот, взяли бы чинуши из Роскосмоса, да и заказали тому же Бекмамбетову фильм о Гагарине, Титове и других наших космонавтах в честь 50-летия полета Гагарина, вот это было бы здорово! .........


Соглашусь! Хотя Бекмамбетов тоже "редиска"... Как впрочем и куча наших чинушь-чиновников, которые совсем завалили патриотическое воспитание россиян... "Звезда" и то крутит иностранщину... Михалков тратит лимоны на хрень какую-то...
Ну да ладно....

*Новые ВВС России потеряли главное управление*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/4791947/

Главком ВВС Александр Зелин во вторник представил общественности новый облик ВВС России, который сформировался в ходе продолжающейся уже третий год военной реформы. По этим данным, ВВС уменьшились примерно на треть и «расползлись» по четырем оперативно-стратегическим командованиям (ОСК). Главкомату ВВС осталась лишь функция боевой подготовки, а полномочия по реальному применению самолетов и вертолетов отданы четырем, по сути, самостоятельным военным группировкам, в которые превратилась российская армия в ходе реформы. 

Новый состав Военно-воздушных сил России выглядит достаточно скромно. Как рассказал Александр Зелин на встрече с военными атташе зарубежных стран, сейчас в ВВС РФ входят главное командование, 7 оперативных командований, 7 авиабаз 1-го разряда, 8 авиабаз 2-го разряда и 13 бригад воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО). При этом организационно-штатная структура ВВС делится на три уровня— стратегический, оперативный и тактический. Для сравнения: до начала военной реформы, по открытым данным, в ВВС было 72 авиаполка, 14 авиабаз и 12 отдельных эскадрилий и отрядов, в которых было в целом на треть больше самолетов и вертолетов, чем сейчас. 

Уже сейчас 4 из 7 оперативных командований ВВС подчиняются ОСК— самостоятельным организационным структурам, созданным вместо военных округов на четырех направлениях— западном, восточном, южном и в центральной части страны. Армейская авиация (все боевые вертолеты) также передана в подчинение ОСК и будет использоваться в интересах Сухопутных войск. 

*Главкомат ВВС превратится в кузницу кадров* 

В будущем, по словам Зелина, главное командование ВВС, долгие годы управлявшее российской военной авиацией, может войти в состав Генштаба ВС РФ— вероятно, в качестве отраслевого департамента (по такому же принципу могут быть преобразованы командования других видов и родов войск), который займется боевой подготовкой войск ВВС и ПВО. Применять же эти подготовленные Главкоматом силы будут уже командующие ОСК, каждый на своем направлении. 

«На Главное командование возлагается организация и проведение боевой подготовки родов войск ВВС— это новая задача, которую будет решать Главкомат ВВС»,— подчеркнул Зелин. 

*Кадры решают все* 

По словам Зелина, в ВВС будет служить 170 тысяч человек, из них около 40 тысяч кадровых офицеров, около 30 тысяч сержантов, остальные— призывники и гражданские специалисты. При этом до 2015 года ВВС планирует обновить 30% техники, а до 2020 года— 70%, причем, по некоторые виды вооружения заменят на 100%. Во всяком случае, такие параметры заложены в госпрограмме вооружения на 2011–2020 годы. 

«ВВС должны иметь хорошо подготовленный личный состав, оснащенный современной техникой и обеспеченный по всем видам тылового обеспечения»,— обрисовал главком перспективы развития российских ВВС. «Меня, как командующего, не устраивает существующая система подготовки кадров»,— добавил Зелин. Таким образом, он обозначил, что будет менять систему летных училищ и вузов по подготовке кадров для ПВО. 

Если раньше на территории страны военных летчиков и специалистов для ВВС готовило несколько десятков вузов и училищ, то количество учебных заведений сократится до четырех. Основной учебный центр появится в Воронеже— там будут готовить весь спектр специалистов для ВВС. Летный центр появится в Краснодаре. В Липецке летчиков будут тренировать на выполнение практических задач. А в Ярославле станут готовить специалистов по противо-воздушной обороне. 

*ВВС будут сажать военные самолеты на гражданские аэродромы* 

При этом аэродромная сеть ВВС России, по словам Зелина, не изменится. Но реконструировать и модернизировать будут в первую очередь базовые аэродромы— те, на которых базируются техника авиабаз. 

_«Ни один аэродром из состава ВВС выводиться не будет. Единственное, мы определили базовые аэродромы для того, чтобы довести их до современного уровня, чтобы они могли принимать все рода авиации— от тяжелой, бомбардировочной и стратегической, до легкой беспилотной авиации. Эту задачу мы перед собой ставим»,— отметил Зелин._ *(Все будет просто продано по частям, как Кубинка...)* По его словам, в перспективе ВВС также смогут использовать в оперативных целях все гражданские аэродромы страны. 

В перспективе ВВС планирует перейти полностью на автоматизированную систему управления войсками, развить силы воздушно-космической обороны (эту компоненту, надеется Зелин, Россия будет укреплять совместно с НАТО— есть проект единой системы ВКО России и НАТО.

----------


## boyan

> Москва. 16 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Главное командование Военно-воздушных сил войдет в состав Генерального штаба, сообщил во вторник главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.


Выросло поколение воспитанное на американских фильмах :) Они уже заказали для экстренных совещаний длинные столы где будут сидеть каждой твари по паре, из всех родов войск, плюс СВР, ГРУ, ФСБ и непризнаный гэний ученый.

----------


## An-Z

> .... и непризнаный гэний ученый.


 ага, афророссиянин, либо лицо особой, пострадавшей от всего и всех, национальности..

----------


## kfmut

Прошёл слух, что у нас в Мигалово не шибко древние в лётном состояние 76-ые разделывают на цветмет... Может кто-нить знает какие-либо подробности?

----------


## Холостяк

*Главком ВВС: авиация России может быть использована в интересах НАТО*

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1572158.shtml
Авиация России может быть использована в интересах НАТО, сообщил главком ВВС России Александр Зелин на встрече с военно-воздушными атташе армий иностранных государств.
«Нами решена задача обмена с НАТО данными по контролю за воздушным пространством. Сейчас прорабатывается также вопрос использования военно-транспортной авиации ВВС России для переброски грузов в интересах НАТО», — сказал Александр Зелин.

*Мало кто заметил, что вчера Россия лишилась своих ВВС* 




Итак, в неравных боях с летающими бумажками со стола – премьерско-президентского – на табуретку – наша доблестная авиация была тихонько и незаметно для страны и народа – почти вся подбита или подчинена врагу.
ВВС больше нет. А что осталось – будет подчиняться общим задачам… НАТО.

Главкомата ВВС как такового больше нет. Тем же числом и то же самое пытались седлать с ВДВ России, но в силу активной позиции десантников — это пока не было сделано. Позиции летчиков, которых давно уже планомерно сокращали, уничтожали, лишали топлива для налета часов – и так далее… — кроме как на кухне – мы не услышали.
Кто еще не убедился, смотрите сюда:
*Армейская авиация выведена из подчинения ВВС России — главком ВВС*
16 ноября. Interfax-Russia.ru — Главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин сообщил во вторник, что армейская авиация перешла в подчинение Объединенных стратегических командований, ВВС РФ будет отвечать только за боевую подготовку армейской авиации.



_Александр Зелин_
"Силы и средства армейской авиации, которые находятся сегодня на восьми авиационных базах, перешли в непосредственное подчинение командующих Объединенными стратегическими командованиями. Задача Главкома ВВС — заниматься боевой подготовкой армейской авиации", — сказал А.Зелин на встрече с военно-воздушными атташе.
По его словам, сегодня силы и средства армейской авиации подчинены командующим Объединенными стратегическими командованиями или иначе — командующих военными округами — Западным, Южным, Центральным и Восточным.
А.Зелин сообщил также, что в будущем будет создано 14 авиационных баз армейской авиации.
Он добавил, что реализуется программа обновления вертолетного парка армейской авиации.
"Мы планируем в очень сжатые сроки перевооружить армейскую авиацию на новые типы боевых и транспортных вертолетов, в том числе тяжелых транспортных вертолетов, поскольку понимаем, что решить задачу мобильности без армейской авиации в современных условиях невозможно", — сказал А.Зелин.
Он сообщил, что ВВС России практически завершили свое реформирование. В своей структуре они сегодня имеют: главное командование, семь оперативных командований, семь авиационных баз первого разряда и восемь авиационных баз второго разряда, а также 13 бригад воздушно-космической обороны.
По словам А.Зелина, ВВС перешли на новую организационно-штатную структуру, которая предполагает три уровня управления: стратегический, оперативный и тактический.
А.Зелин сообщил, что ВВС России будут насчитывать около 170 тыс. человек личного состава, в том числе офицеров — 40 тыс., военнослужащих контрактной службы — около 30 тыс. 



*Главком ВВС: авиация России может быть использована в интересах НАТО*
Авиация России может быть использована в интересах НАТО, сообщил главком ВВС России Александр Зелин на встрече с военно-воздушными атташе армий иностранных государств.
«Нами решена задача обмена с НАТО данными по контролю за воздушным пространством. Сейчас прорабатывается также вопрос использования военно-транспортной авиации ВВС России для переброски грузов в интересах НАТО», — сказал Александр Зелин.

----------


## Serjio

> Прошёл слух, что у нас в Мигалово не шибко древние в лётном состояние 76-ые разделывают на цветмет... Может кто-нить знает какие-либо подробности?


Разделывают Ан-22

----------


## Полешук

> *Главком ВВС: авиация России может быть использована в интересах НАТО*
> 
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1572158.shtml
> Авиация России может быть использована в интересах НАТО, сообщил главком ВВС России Александр Зелин на встрече с военно-воздушными атташе армий иностранных государств.
> «Нами решена задача обмена с НАТО данными по контролю за воздушным пространством. Сейчас прорабатывается также вопрос использования военно-транспортной авиации ВВС России для переброски грузов в интересах НАТО», — сказал Александр Зелин.
> 
> ...
> 
> _Александр Зелин_
> ...


 :Confused: 
Может те кто в теме немного прояснит нам что будет, всё-таки, с ВВС РФ в ближайшее время. А то у главкома как-то сумбурно все звучит. Или он сам пока толком не знает... :Cool:

----------


## boyan

Что страшного в выводе армейской авиации из ВВС, во-первых ее туда ввели совсем недавно, во-вторых многие считали это ошибкой, например Павлов. Собственно из-за этого и ушел.

----------


## Антоха

Под Пермью упал МиГ-31....

----------


## Pilot

Есть инфа, что экипаж жив :)

----------


## AC

> *Роскосмос возмущен: накануне 50-летия полета Гагарина Бекмамбетов снимает фильм об американцах на Луне*


Странно, что ВМС США и Пентагон не возмутились Кэтрин Бигелоу... А надо же! Накануне 50-летия первой американской атомной подлодки Nautilus она сняла фильм про русскую К-19! А-а-а!... Какой позор!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Под Пермью упал МиГ-31....


Борт "18 синий" (как говорят)

----------


## boyan

А что значит цвет номера?

----------


## kfmut

> Разделывают Ан-22


Понятно... 35 лет, однако, "Антеи" у нас базировались... А судьба 76-ой эскадрильи какая? Переучивание или расформировали?

----------


## AC

> А судьба 76-ой эскадрильи какая? Переучивание или расформировали?


Да летают они пока... Номера-то она лишиться должна была, по идее, как и "отдельности" своей... Но в составе АБ "Мигалово" существует покуда.

----------


## kfmut

> Да летают они пока... Номера-то она лишиться должна была, по идее, как и "отдельности" своей... Но в составе АБ "Мигалово" существует покуда.


На чём летают-то? 22-х сильно давно не видно...

А разве сейчас у эскадрилий номеров нет? Сейчас же они минимальная тактическая единица. Одни условные номера что ли остались/появились?

----------


## AC

> На чём летают-то? 22-х сильно давно не видно...


Почему не видно? Наоборот. Регулярно по всей стране видны...
Якутск, месяц назад:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...tei/1800540/L/

----------


## kfmut

> Почему не видно? Наоборот. Регулярно по всей стране видны...
> Якутск, месяц назад:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...tei/1800540/L/


Я ж не всю страну имел ввиду, а исключительно Тверь и вид из своего окна :-) Если летают, хорошо, дядька Зелин обещал пару лет назад их всех "вывести из состава" в ближайшие несколько лет, я подумал, что начали "выводить"... Спасибо за информацию!

----------


## AC

> Я ж не всю страну имел ввиду, а исключительно Тверь и вид из своего окна :-) Если летают, хорошо, дядька Зелин обещал пару лет назад их всех "вывести из состава" в ближайшие несколько лет, я подумал, что начали "выводить"... Спасибо за информацию!


"Выводить" их придется, конечно, ибо никакая техника не вечна. И какие-то "выводят" уже и сйчас, но какие-то и наоборот -- "вводят" таки!
Вот, например, борт RA-09343 -- как и большинство, долго стоял "у забора"...
Вот его фото в Мигалово в 2006 году:
http://russianplanes.net/ID16209
Вот в 2008-м:
http://russianplanes.net/ID3658
Но теперь прошел КВР в Иваново -- облетан в феврале сего года:
http://russianplanes.net/ID17171
Ну и блещет новизной теперь в Мигалово опять:
http://russianplanes.net/ID23868
 :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

Никому нельзя верить :-) Если правильно помню Зелин тогда обещал ещё закупить Ан-124 вместо 22-х... Ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## Полешук

> "Выводить" их придется, конечно, ибо никакая техника не вечна. И какие-то "выводят" уже и сйчас, но какие-то и наоборот -- "вводят" таки!
> Вот, например, борт RA-09343 -- как и большинство, долго стоял "у забора"...
> Вот его фото в Мигалово в 2006 году:
> http://russianplanes.net/ID16209
> Вот в 2008-м:
> http://russianplanes.net/ID3658
> Но теперь прошел КВР в Иваново -- облетан в феврале сего года:
> http://russianplanes.net/ID17171
> Ну и блещет новизной теперь в Мигалово опять:
> http://russianplanes.net/ID23868


Cупер!
Лично мне Антей нравится. Что-то есть в нем такое, выдающееся.
Долгих лет безаварийной летной службы!

----------


## timsz

Не знаю, откуда инфа, многое спорно и больше про ВМФ, но тем не менее.
http://news.mail.ru/politics/4835307/

----------


## Холостяк

Развалили все там... Одним флотом на Мистрале ничего там против супостата не сделают...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Cупер!
> Лично мне Антей нравится. Что-то есть в нем такое, выдающееся.
> Долгих лет безаварийной летной службы!


Да, есть что-то в нем! Мощь какая-то чувствуется. Махина!



> Не знаю, откуда инфа, многое спорно и больше про ВМФ, но тем не менее.
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/4835307/


Чего-чего??? За 10 ЛЕТ 36 АПЛ и ДПЛ, БОЛЕЕ 40 НАДВОДНЫХ КОРАБЛЕЙ?
1)"Цыплят по осени считают, 
2)"Свежо питание, да серится с трудом",
3)Михайлов отдыхает. Его "обещалки"-просто детский лепет.

----------


## Serjio

> Почему не видно? Наоборот. Регулярно по всей стране видны...
> Якутск, месяц назад:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...tei/1800540/L/


Да летают, конечно... На плановых полетах от антеевцев летает один борт. Илов - не намного больше - аж два. Ну и со смешанной эскадрильи Ту-134, да Ан-26 периодически...

----------


## Serjio

> На чём летают-то? 22-х сильно давно не видно...
> 
> А разве сейчас у эскадрилий номеров нет? Сейчас же они минимальная тактическая единица. Одни условные номера что ли остались/появились?


Номеров нет, они ж уже не отдельные. 1-я и 2-я АЭ - на Ил - 76, 3-я - на Ан22, 4-я - на Ту-134, Ан-12, Ан-26. 5-я - на Ан-124 (Сеща). + Тула, + Рязань, + Псков (Авиагруппы). Но это только до 1.12. После - Одна АвБ первого разряда (Мигалово) плюс авиагруппы: Псков, Таганрог, Оренбург, Сеща, ну и несколько комендатур...

----------


## Холостяк

Любопытный анализ амеровскими спецами ситуации у нас:

*Военно-воздушные силы США в операциях на территории Российской Федерации.* 

Так, экспертами корпорации RAND в ноябре 2002 года в период проведения Пражского саммита НАТО были представлены результаты исследования возможного негативного развития ситуации в России и роли в них военно-воздушных сил США. Исследование выполнено в рамках программы «Новые вызовы военно-воздушным силам США», реализуемой научно-исследовательским институтом военно-воздушных сил корпорации RAND. Результаты отражены в отчете RAND MR-1442-AF «Assessing Russia's Decline: Trends and Implications for the United States and the U.S. Air Force».
.........................
Таким образом, по мнению специалистов RAND, принципиально важно, основываясь на текущем сотрудничестве, демонстрировать России, что хорошие отношения с ней являются ключевыми в американской внешней политике, а тем временем необходимо использовать ситуацию в своих интересах, чтобы лучше понять, как процессы разрушения России повлияют на национальные интересы США. Ситуация должна использоваться и для сбора информации, которая будет необходима в случае военного конфликта на территории России или в непосредственной близости от нее, признавая, что спад в отношениях может ограничить дальнейшее получение таких данных. Совместные программы на российской территории с русскими военными и гражданскими организациями могли бы обеспечить сбор ключевой информации относительно российских возможностей, средств обслуживания, инфраструктуры и географии, которая является существенной для планирования ответа в кризисных ситуациях. Без этой информации подготовка ответных действий значительно осложняется.
*Правительство Соединенных Штатов (включая военно-воздушные силы) должно быть готово к разрешению кризиса даже в случае развития худшего сценария, в котором отношения с Россией крайне ограничены. Даже при таких обстоятельствах и независимо от того, как складываются отношения между Вашингтоном и Москвой, Соединенные Штаты должны будут защитить их собственны интересы, если их будут затрагивать события в России или в приграничных с ней районах*.

Ссылка: http://nnm.ru/blogs/sgreen/voenno-vo...federacii/#cut

----------


## kfmut

> Номеров нет, они ж уже не отдельные. 1-я и 2-я АЭ - на Ил - 76, 3-я - на Ан22, 4-я - на Ту-134, Ан-12, Ан-26. 5-я - на Ан-124 (Сеща). + Тула, + Рязань, + Псков (Авиагруппы). Но это только до 1.12. После - Одна АвБ первого разряда (Мигалово) плюс авиагруппы: Псков, Таганрог, Оренбург, Сеща, ну и несколько комендатур...


Спасибо! А авиагруппа что из себя представляет?

----------


## reflex-yu

Вот сегодня в сети нашёл,объясните ,что это http://kr.blog.yahoo.com/shinecommer...31&no=44391591

----------


## An-Z

Это боянище! А вы как сами считаете, насколько эта картинка соотноситься с темой?

----------


## Холостяк

*Первым делом самолеты, ну а жители потом*
http://www.ren-tv.com/news/latest/12...a-jiteli-potom
Жители Воронежа против Минобороны. В непосредственной близости от города-миллионника может появиться крупнейшая военно-воздушная база страны. Причем от центра города до взлетной полосы совсем недалеко — всего 6 километров. Поэтому истребители будут летать практически над жилыми домами. Местные жители митингуют, собирают подписи, обращаются к руководству региона и страны. Шум реактивных двигателей только в перспективе, но просьбы граждан чиновники уже не слышат.

ПС... Действительно, чё все перетянули в Воронеж? Вроде там уже четыре полка посадили. На строительство базы туда уже немерено бабла планируют "распилить". Собираются строить там город-спутник, вернее город-самолет.... И училища туда и все туда... Осталось ГШ ВВС туда перевести... Хе-хе-хе! А то.... Вон - офигительное место в Кубинке, в лесу... В чем проблема?

----------


## Полешук

> *Первым делом самолеты, ну а жители потом*
> 
> ...
> 
> ПС... Действительно, чё все перетянули в Воронеж? Вроде там уже четыре полка посадили. На строительство базы туда уже немерено бабла планируют "распилить". Собираются строить там город-спутник, вернее город-самолет.... И училища туда и все туда... Осталось ГШ ВВС туда перевести... Хе-хе-хе! А то.... Вон - офигительное место в Кубинке, в лесу... В чем проблема?


А действительно. Может кто-нибудь объяснить - почему именно миллионик Воронеж выбран? :Confused:

----------


## AC

> А действительно. Может кто-нибудь объяснить - почему именно миллионик Воронеж выбран?


А почему миллионник Челябинск для размещещния еще одной крупной базы ВВС РФ???  :Confused: 

Проблемы те же самые -- см., в частности, тут:
http://www.74dom.ru/news.php?row=2285
http://www.mk.ru/regions/ural/articl...reprayon-.html

----------


## timsz

> А действительно. Может кто-нибудь объяснить - почему именно миллионик Воронеж выбран?


А надо глухомань с тысячей жителей выбирать?

----------


## AC

Глухомань выбирать не надо... Глухомань дорого станет по деньгам, да и хуже всем будет. Но проблема имеет место быть. Не дай Бог ЧП над миллионником (в районе такого аэродрома) -- и все станут резко отыгрывать назад (уж можно не сомневаться), что опять же влетит в копеечку... Президент опять ругаться станет по телевизору, папахи полетят генеральские под откос -- с причастных и с непричастных...
А между тем там же на Урале (который сам по себе уже давно отнюдь не глухомань) есть полно полос 2500х40 (как в Шаголе), расположенных гораздо удобнее с точки зрения безопасности и последствия для населения (шум и пр.). Так что есть, над чем подумать, есть...

----------


## Холостяк

Действительно.... Будет вон как в Иркутске... Там "Руслан" влетел в дом... Да и птиц сколько "ловят" на взлете-посадке... Наверно забыли. Тем более в том же Чкаловском все жители злые, об этом особо по ТВ не рассказывают, но вся округа там керосином залита.... Все дачи-огороды провонялись... Так же и в Воронеже усугубят... Наверно они думают, что рабочие места для города будут. 
Что за "мудрецы" там рулят? Они, по моему, ваще не думают....

----------


## Полешук

> Президент опять ругаться станет по телевизору, папахи полетят генеральские под откос -- с причастных и с непричастных...


 :Smile: 
Эт точно.

А потом, как начальника сгоревшей базы, для общего веселья еще и суд взад восстановит... :Rolleyes: 
http://lenta.ru/news/2010/11/30/baza/



> Суд восстановил в должности командира сгоревшей базы ВМФ 
> 
> Люберецкий гарнизонный военный суд признал незаконным увольнение Виктора Биронта - командира подмосковной базы ВМФ, сгоревшей летом 2010 года, сообщает РИА Новости.

----------


## timsz

> Не дай Бог ЧП над миллионником (в районе такого аэродрома)


Вроде в черте города никто не собирается строить.





> А между тем там же на Урале (который сам по себе уже давно отнюдь не глухомань) есть полно полос 2500х40 (как в Шаголе), расположенных гораздо удобнее с точки зрения безопасности и последствия для населения (шум и пр.). Так что есть, над чем подумать, есть...


Как мне объяснили, смысл всех реформ - сконцентрировать силы вокруг ключевых точек. Так как при современной войне именно туда будут наноситься удары. То есть, как раз вокруг городов-миллионников. Ну и центральный регион заодно прикрывается.

----------


## AC

> Вроде в черте города никто не собирается строить.


Там строить не надо ничего -- там уже в черте города оно летает:

"...В письменном ответе на претензии челябинцев, адресованном начальнику регионального управления по взаимодействию с правоохранительными и военными органами, командир летчиков, полковник Гостев объяснил, что прекратить полеты над столицей Южного Урала совсем – вне его полномочий...:
«Командование в/ч №62286 проводит мероприятия по снижению уровня шумов в жилой черте г. Челябинска, – говорится в его письме. – Изменены схемы взлета и ухода на маршруты, высота полета по кругу увеличена до 1000 метров, ширина маршрута по кругу увеличена до 12 километров для исключения пролета над жилыми районами города. Вместе с тем отсутствует возможность полностью исключить полеты воздушных судов в черте г. Челябинска, поскольку подготовка летного состава ВВС России в настоящее время является актуальной и важной государственной задачей»...".
http://chelyabinsk.ru/newsline/338183.html?p=last

----------


## timsz

Подозреваю, что понастроили домов вокруг аэродрома, а теперь жалуются, что самолеты летают. Как после падения "Витязей" жители стали возмущаться, что над их головами самолеты испытывают. А подумать, перед тем, как дачу покупаешь - это никак...

Мое мнение: если не нравится соседство с теми, кто выбрал профессию отдать за тебя жизнь - ищи другое место.

----------


## Полешук

> Мое мнение: если не нравится соседство с теми, кто выбрал профессию отдать за тебя жизнь - ищи другое место.


 :Eek: 
Да, да, да.
Я так подозреваю искать другое место придется тысячам трехстам.

Раз вы такой фанат "оптимизации" может тоже для пару тысяч семей посодействуете. И тем кто "выбрал профессию отдать за тебя жизнь" поможете, по крайней мере в жилищном аспекте...

----------


## Холостяк

> Вроде в черте города никто не собирается строить. 
> Как мне объяснили, смысл всех реформ - сконцентрировать силы вокруг ключевых точек. Так как при современной войне именно туда будут наноситься удары. То есть, как раз вокруг городов-миллионников. Ну и центральный регион заодно прикрывается.


Так это и всегда было... Перекрытие основных направлений ударов противника по ключевым узлам. Только удары наносить будут как в 1941. Это в любом случает. Ирак тому подтверждение, как и Югославия. Бить буду в любом раскраде вначале по военным. А тут больше получается, что военные начали прикрываться городами. По-уму вояки должны быть подальше от городов. Если уж создали базу, то технику рассредоточили... А где ее в пригороде рассредоточить? Между дачами? Хитрый ход!

----------


## Полешук

> А где ее в пригороде рассредоточить? Между дачами? Хитрый ход!


А кстати, вполне может быть.

----------


## AC

> Подозреваю, что понастроили домов вокруг аэродрома, а теперь жалуются, что самолеты летают. Как после падения "Витязей" жители стали возмущаться, что над их головами самолеты испытывают. А подумать, перед тем, как дачу покупаешь - это никак...
> 
> Мое мнение: если не нравится соседство с теми, кто выбрал профессию отдать за тебя жизнь - ищи другое место.


Когда создавался аэродром Шагол, Челябинск еще не был миллионником и вообще жил в бараках еще. Города растут, строятся, военные базы вытесняются от них подальше -- это и есть жизнь.

----------


## Холостяк

> ................Города растут, строятся, военные базы вытесняются от них подальше -- это и есть жизнь.


Ага! Как город азарта.... Наши наверно хотят как в Лас Вегасе.... У них наверно тоже достали Пентагон жалобами....  

Как я понял заход у них со стороны Вегаса... Это пипец... А если транспорт сбрасывать керосин начнет!? Огогого! Взлет в пустыню - это понятно....
Ну так "Агрессоры"! Они видимо спецом жителей достают своими "русскими" примочками как в России...

----------


## Полешук

Что-то сегодня по авиации много:



> Замглавкома: некоторые аэродромы ВВС РФ могут быть законсервированы
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 1 дек - РИА Новости. Часть военных аэродромов Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) РФ может быть законсервирована, сообщил журналистам в среду в Москве начальник авиации - заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС по авиации генерал-лейтенант Игорь Садофьев.
> 
> "Часть аэродромов, входящих в состав аэродромной сети ВВС, в мирное время военной авиацией не используется. Аэродромы, использование которых в мирное время не предусматривается, планируется законсервировать *или передать на содержание сторонним организациям*", - сказал Садофьев.
> 
> ...


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...303159024.html






> ВВС закупят до 2020 года более 1,5 тысяч новых самолетов и вертолетов
> 
> ...
> 
> "Всего до 2020 года планируется закупить и провести модернизацию около 2 тысяч самолетов и вертолетов с постоянно нарастающим ежегодным темпом. При этом количество новой техники составит более 1,5 тысяч самолетов и вертолетов, а модернизированной - около 400 авиационных комплексов", - сказал Садофьев.
> 
> По его словам, в ближайшей перспективе в соответствии с государственным оборонным заказом на 2011 год планируется закупка и поставка в войска самолетов Су-27СМ, Су-30М2, Су-34, Су-35С, Як-130. Для армейской авиации в 2011 году планируется поставка вертолетов Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Ми-8АМТШ (МТВ-5-1), Ка-226 и вертолета "Ансат-У".
> 
> ...
> Значительные изменения произойдут в оснащении фронтовой авиации. Так, часть действующих самолетов ее строя будет модернизирован, а самолетный парк пополнится в среднесрочной перспективе более чем на 50 процентов новыми и примерно на 14 процентов перспективными самолетами.


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...303156950.html




> ВВС России будут до 2016 года проводить сокращенный набор курсантов
> 
> МОСКВА, 1 дек - РИА Новости. Набор курсантов в летные вузы Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) с 2011 по 2016 годы будет производиться только для восполнения естественной убыли летчиков, сообщил журналистам в среду в Москве начальник авиации - заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС по авиации генерал-лейтенант Игорь Садофьев.
> 
> ...


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...303154966.html





> Доля высокоточного оружия ВВС России увеличится до 2020 года в 18 раз
> 
> МОСКВА, 1 дек - РИА Новости. Доля высокоточного оружия в составе Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) РФ до 2020 года увеличится в 18 раз и, в частности, беспилотников, - в шесть раз, сообщил журналистам в среду в Москве начальник авиации - заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС по авиации генерал-лейтенант Игорь Садофьев.
> 
> "Кроме кардинального обновления авиационной техники, спланированные до 2020 года мероприятия, по предварительным расчетам специалистов, позволят почти в 18 раз увеличить долю современного высокоточного оружия, доведя его долю до 70 процентов", - сказал он.
> 
> "Почти в 4,5 раза (предполагается) повысить количество авиационных комплексов, способных действовать круглосуточно и всепогодно, в 10-12 раз снизить уровни потерь самолетов и вертолетов, в шесть раз увеличить долю беспилотной техники, доведя ее состав до 30 процентов от состава всей авиации, обеспечить стопроцентную способность авиабаз действовать в едином разведывательно-информационном управляющем поле", - сказал Садофьев.


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...303151028.html






> Армейская авиация останется в составе ВВС, заявил замглавкома
> 
> МОСКВА, 1 дек - РИА Новости. Армейская авиация останется в составе Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) РФ, причем доля новой авиационной техники в ее составе будет в перспективе доведена до 100 процентов, сообщил журналистам в среду в Москве начальник авиации - заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС по авиации генерал-лейтенант Игорь Садофьев.
> 
> Ранее армейская авиация входила в состав сухопутных войск, и в настоящее время не прекращается обсуждение вопроса о ее обратном переподчинении этому виду войск.


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...303150869.html





> Як-130 начнет серийно поступать в ВВС России с 2011 года
> 
> МОСКВА, 1 дек - РИА Новости. Учебно-тренировочный самолет Як-130 начнет серийно поступать в учебные части Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) РФ с 2011 года, сообщил журналистам в среду в Москве начальник авиации - заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС по авиации генерал-лейтенант Игорь Садофьев.
> 
> Сейчас молодые летчики проходят обучение на самолетах Л-39 чешского производства.
> 
> "С начала 2011 года самолет Як-130 поступит на вооружение учебных частей Краснодарского филиала Военно-учебного научного центра ВВС. После полного освоения самолета инструкторским составом в филиале приступят к обучению курсантов на данном типе самолета", - сказал Садофьев.
> 
> Он напомнил, что в настоящее время самолет Як-130 проходит опытную эксплуатацию в Липецком центре подготовки летного состава. Одновременно в этом же центре проходят переподготовку летный и инженерно-технический состав Краснодарского филиала Военно-учебного научного центра ВВС.


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...303154642.html

----------


## timsz

> Когда создавался аэродром Шагол, Челябинск еще не был миллионником и вообще жил в бараках еще. Города растут, строятся, военные базы вытесняются от них подальше -- это и есть жизнь.


Подозреваю, что когда дома стали подбираться к аэродрому, там особо полетов не было. А то желающих там жить было бы немного. Но потом пришла "беда" - самолеты стали летать все больше и больше...

----------


## timsz

> Да, да, да.
> Я так подозреваю искать другое место придется тысячам трехстам.


Предлагаете аэродромы перенести куда подальше? А потом, когда там опять город вырастет, еще дальше? А если это аэродром ЛИИ, то и Жуковский вместе с ним в Сибирь отправить?

----------


## Полешук

И еще:



> ВВС России получили четыре эскадрильи истребителей Су-27 
> 
> ВВС России в 2010 году получили некоторое число новых истребителей, штурмовиков и вертолетов. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил представитель управления пресс-службы и информации министерства обороны России полковник Владимир Дрик. В частности, в уходящем году ВВС пополнились *четырьмя эскадрильями модернизированных истребителей Су-27СМ*, а также штурмовиками Су-25СМ, вертолетами Ми-24ПМ и "Ансат-У".
> 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2010/12/01/su27sm/
 :Eek: 
Эт как всегда у журналамеров, или действительно в этом году ВВС получили 4 эскадры СМ-ок :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Ага! Как город азарта.... Наши наверно хотят как в Лас Вегасе.... У них наверно тоже достали Пентагон жалобами....  
> Как я понял заход у них со стороны Вегаса... Это пипец... А если транспорт сбрасывать керосин начнет!? Огогого! Взлет в пустыню - это понятно....
> Ну так "Агрессоры"! Они видимо спецом жителей достают своими "русскими" примочками как в России...


Да, и лас-вегасские мужики не настолько суровы, как челябинские, конечно, но тоже от этого страдают:
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2008...s-truck-strip/

----------


## timsz

> И еще:
> 
> http://lenta.ru/news/2010/12/01/su27sm/
> 
> Эт как всегда у журналамеров, или действительно в этом году ВВС получили 4 эскадры СМ-ок


Раньше лента.ру писала о контракте на 12 СМ в 2009-2011. Похоже, надо слово "эскадрильи" выкинуть, и будет правильно.

----------


## Полешук

> Предлагаете аэродромы перенести куда подальше? А потом, когда там опять город вырастет, еще дальше? А если это аэродром ЛИИ, то и Жуковский вместе с ним в Сибирь отправить?


Судя по последним данным о перепеси населения в РФ особо уже не вырастет.

Но как реально отмечали камрады - активные полеты и выкидывание в мусорку обращений населения будет до первого ЧП с пострадавшим жильем гражданских и, не дай Бог, конечно, самих гражданских...

После этого переносить все-равно прийдется - демократия, всё-таки!

----------


## timsz

> Судя по последним данным о перепеси населения в РФ особо уже не вырастет.


Бывает не только естественный прирост. И еще есть миграция.




> После этого переносить все-равно прийдется - демократия, всё-таки!


Где демократия? А по последним веяниям - скорее гражданским новые дома построят.

----------


## Serjio

> Понятно... 35 лет, однако, "Антеи" у нас базировались... А судьба 76-ой эскадрильи какая? Переучивание или расформировали?


Кстати, у эскадрильи сегодня день рождения... 1 декабря.

----------


## Serjio

> Спасибо! А авиагруппа что из себя представляет?


Да это фактически полковое звено. Короче, с 1-го декабря - вся ВТА находится под командованием командира  6955 АвБ. Кроме переданных из ВДВ Ан-2. Но это тоже ненадолго.Скоро передадут Твери, скорее всего...

----------


## kfmut

> С начала 2011 года самолет Як-130 поступит на вооружение учебных частей


что-то я не понял начало следующего года уже через месяц, а про контракт и конкретные цифры ничего не слышно??? Их из Липецка планируют перевести???

----------


## kfmut

> Кстати, у эскадрильи сегодня день рождения... 1 декабря.


Мои поздравления этим шумным товарищам! :-)




> Короче, с 1-го декабря - вся ВТА находится под командованием командира 6955 АвБ. Кроме переданных из ВДВ Ан-2. Но это тоже ненадолго. Скоро передадут Твери, скорее всего...


О как!

----------


## timsz

> что-то я не понял начало следующего года уже через месяц, а про контракт и конкретные цифры ничего не слышно??? Их из Липецка планируют перевести???


Говорят, что в Нижнем их вовсю делают. Но по-прежнему не летают.

----------


## kfmut

Так в следующем году "Сокол" должен начать поставки по инозаказам Алжира и Ливии с конкретными заказами, а для наших ВВС цифр заказа, кроме обещалки 10 самолетов в этом году, нет... хотя как обычно могут "под ёлочки" чего-нить сдать, но не 10 же штук!

----------


## Холостяк

Сергей Роща
Летающий генерал. 
Интервью с военным летчиком, Героем России.
Фото автора.
Хабаровск.

9 декабря – в России День Героев Отечества!

Бывают герои дня, герои спорта, герои книг, одним словом, герои всяких жизненных ситуаций, коим может быть каждый гражданин страны. 
Но вот героем государства дано быть не каждому. 
Сегодня мы поговорим с человеком, жизненный уклад которого определяется двумя простыми русскими словами – настоящий мужик! 
Так в чем же особенность этого настоящего мужика, родившегося в далеком теперь для нас Казахстане? 
Он военный летчик, летал и летает на Су-25, как и все, даже в генеральских погонах. Но до генерала не у каждого есть возможность дослужиться. 
Может, и сыграли свою роль в карьерной лестнице 450 боевых вылетов в Афганистане, а всего, с учетом антитеррористической деятельности набралось 770, однозначного ответа нет, так как сравнить не с чем, да и рядом в современной военной авиации еще никто не стоял.
Только вот извечный философский вопрос о том, где легче воевать на чужой земле, или на своей, всегда стоит. 
Наш гость, Герой России, Заслуженный военный летчик Российской Федерации, командир штурмовой авиационной базы «Нормандия-Неман» генерал-майор Нерестюк Игорь Михайлович.
- Игорь Михайлович, здравствуйте! Примите поздравления с государственным праздником – Днем Героев Отечества, к множественному числу которых Указ Президента Российской Федерации вас и прибавил.
- Здравия желаю! А за поздравление спасибо. Хотя и не скромно с моей стороны, только на момент ввода этого праздника я уже был в числе Героев России. А если быть документально точным в историческом плане, то памятная дата «День Героев Отечества» была установлена Государственной Думой Российской Федерации 26 января 2007 года. За день до рассмотрения законопроекта Председатель Государственной Думы Борис Грызлов объяснил, что «речь идет о восстановлении существовавшего в дореволюционной России праздника – Дня георгиевских кавалеров, который отмечался 9 декабря». Это число месяца и закрепили за Днем Героев Отечества. Но если быть еще точнее, именно в этот день в 1769 году российская императрица Екатерина Вторая учредила Императорский Военный орден Святого Великомученика и Победоносца Георгия – высшую воинскую награду империи.
- Так Вы не только летающий генерал, но и читающий?
- Да, с детства очень люблю читать книги, и сегодня предпочтение отдаю именно чтению книг как говорится, в живую, а не с компьютерного монитора. Так же и новости интересно читать именно из газет, во всем этом есть определенный мужской шарм. В основном читаю историческую литературу, а именно те книги, в которых свои воспоминания пишут участники боевых действий, и не только времен Второй мировой войны. Лучшие воспитатели – это книги. Что касается компьютерных технологий, то пользуюсь по мере надобности, когда необходимо, например, быстро уточнить какой-нибудь факт, или прочитать документ, те же новости дня. И по молодежной терминологии меня в древние записывать не стоит, но вот молодежи, особенно при выборе профессии, я всегда советую читать книги.
- А книги сыграли хоть какую-нибудь роль, например в том, что стали военным летчиком?
- На начальном этапе это уж точно, а потом, когда процесс пошел, то все в комплексе, как говорится, по биографии. Родом я из Павлодарской области, теперь это государство Казахстан. Там вырос, там начинал читать книги, там же в техникуме поселка Майский получил специальность «техник-электрик» и когда прошел медицинскую комиссию, поступил в Борисоглебское высшее военное училище летчиков. В нашей профессии главное здоровье, подкрепленное умными мозгами. Куда уж тут без книг.
- Игорь Михайлович, а как там дальше, как Вы говорите, «по биографии»?
- Да все обычно, как и у всех. Распределили в Одесскую область. В такую, на первый взгляд, непонятную «Тмутаракань» тогда 5-ой Воздушной армии, ближе к Бессарабии. Подумать только, расстояние сто пятьдесят километров от областного центра. Далеко! Так, во всяком случае, казалось мне, молодому лейтенанту. Это сегодня, когда почти два года как на Дальнем Востоке, такие расстояния ничего не значат. Совсем другое восприятие действительности в расстояниях между, например, городами. Потом был Афганистан.
- Получается, война на чужой земле…
- Тогда так никто не воспринимал, идеология была другая, емкая – интернациональная помощь. Молодые были, рвались в бой!
- Книг начитались…
- Моральная подпитка в этом была, когда возникал момент преодолеть себя через немогу. И на примере книжных героев действительно преодолевали трудности, и сохраняли жизнь, как себе, так и товарищам. Кто прошел в своей жизни «книжный герой и преодолей себя», тот поймет, что это такое, а другие только посмеются, возможно, кто-то и задумается. А в Афганистане… Там было все, и кровь, и пот, и жара, и мухи, и смерть…
- Но это уже была эпоха Михаила Сергеевича Горбачева, 1985 и 1986 годы, неужели тогда там не понимали, что такая война нам была не нужна?
- Лично мне нравилось делать ту работу, своими руками, чему тебя учили четыре года, за государственный счет. В военном училище нас же не в цирк готовили, а Родину защищать! В этих словах не только характер советского военного летчика, но и профессиональное отношение к делу. Помните фильм «Офицеры», когда командир говорит, что «есть такая профессия Родину защищать». Вот мы и защищали на дальних подступах в приграничной полосе на территории дружественного нам государства.
- И куда потом молодого военного летчика, за плечами которого 450 боевых вылетов, направило служить угасающее советское государство, неужели в Москву, в знак благодарности?
- Вернулся на два года в то же место, только теперь, после Афганистана, «Тмутараканью» не показалось, родным повеяло. А воспоминания о боевых вылетах еще долго витали в голове. Тогда я понял, что такое, по-настоящему, профессиональная подготовка, совсем иначе, в другом ракурсе стал смотреть на значение авиации, именно конкретно к каждому боевому применению авиационных средств поражения. Потом год служил белорусских Поставах, и осуществилась мечта - учеба в Военно-воздушной академии имени Юрия Гагарина.
- То есть, было, время все обдумать и свой боевой опыт отшлифовать, чтобы с новыми силами…
- Примерно так. После академии в 1993 году службу продолжил в Буденновске, Ставропольский край. Здесь прошел все ступени, сначала летчиком, потом командиром звена, эскадрильи, заместителем командира авиационного полка, командиром полка. Через десять лет уже исполнял обязанности заместителя командира авиационной дивизии, а потом и командиром этой же дивизии. Основная летная деятельность была направлена на борьбу с терроризмом на территории Российской Федерации, конкретно на Северном Кавказе. Летом 1996 года, будучи командиром эскадрильи, удачно выполнили специальное задание в комплексе государственных мероприятий антитеррористической деятельности, за что и был представлен к высшей государственной награде. В июле 1996 года вышел Указ Президента Российской Федерации, а в ноябре 1996 года в Москве мне вручили Золотую Медаль Героя Российской Федерации.
- И теперь назревает извечный философский вопрос: а где легче воевать, на чужой земле или на своей?
- Это философский вопрос с политическим уклоном, а армия, как известно, вне политики. Да, не спорю, Афганистан для нас чужая земля, а Северный Кавказ – наша, территория России. Для того чтобы все соответствовало закону, а не пацифистским воззрениям, обратимся к Уставу внутренней службы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации, глава 2, пункт 43, где написано, что «приказ командира (начальника) должен быть выполнен беспрекословно, точно и в срок. Военнослужащий, получив приказ, отвечает: «Есть» - и затем выполняет его. Выполнив приказ, военнослужащий, несогласный с приказом, может его обжаловать». За свою многолетнюю военную службу не помню ни единого случая, чтобы кто-то из военных летчиков обжаловал боевой приказ. Поэтому я не вижу разницы, нас учили воевать, и мы делаем свою работу.
- А в земной жизни, какую работу любит делать просто Нерестюк?
- Люблю все создавать своими руками, к этому приучил меня отец, и к этому я приучил своих сыновей, и в своих мирных профессиях они тоже придерживаются такого принципа. Именно после Афганистана я понял, что лучше создавать, чем разрушать. В ассортименте такие дела, как слесарные и столярные, штукатурные и малярные, и многие другие. Когда служил в Буденновске, там мы установили памятник самолету Су-25. Люблю спорт, играю в волейбол, а вот футбол не люблю. Посещаю тренажерный зал, выполняю все упражнения, бегаю. Проверку по физической подготовке для своего возраста 49 лет сдал на оценку «отлично». Могу спокойно подтянуться шестнадцать раз, если через немогу, а так требуемый норматив шесть раз выполняю.
- Дальний Восток понравился?
- Однозначно да. С 2009 года командую авиационной базой «Нормандия-Неман». Здесь живы боевые традиции совместной борьбы с фашизмом французских и советских летчиков. Но это другая тема для разговора. Продолжаю летать, но уже меньше, в основном инструктором с молодыми лейтенантами. За год набирается пятьдесят часов налета. Понимаю, что это мало, слишком много забот и функций у командира, несвойственных летному делу. Главное, чтобы потом не пришлось с помощью прокуратуры воевать с этими сопутствующими организациями. Надеюсь, что в новом формате Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации все будет как и задумывалось – каждый должен заниматься своим делом. И если все получится, то все командиры будут благодарны Президенту Российской Федерации Дмитрию Медведеву, Премьер-министру Владимиру Путину и Министру обороны Анатолию Сердюкову.
- Как будете отмечать памятную дату?
- Еще ни разу не приходилось это делать, забываю в суете забот и тревог. Но хочу поздравить с этой памятной датой ныне живущих Героев Советского Союза и Героев Российской Федерации и отдать дань памяти героическим делам предыдущих поколений нашего Отечества. Надеюсь, что эта памятная дата России будет способствовать формированию в обществе идеалов самоотверженного и бескорыстного служения Отечеству.
02 декабря 2010 года.
На снимке: командующий Восточным округом адмирал Константин Сиденко поздрвляет офицеров. Крайний справа - Герой России генерал-майор Игорь Нерестюк.

----------


## Pilot

За бугор делает Иркут, Сокол только для нас. Стоят отни по причине доработок после аварии в Липецке.

----------


## kfmut

> За бугор делает Иркут, Сокол только для нас. Стоят отни по причине доработок после аварии в Липецке.


Срасибо, Сергей! Про "Иркут" я забыл :-( Так, вроде, там никаких серьёзных доработок не нужно было делать, ПО подрихтовать да в интсрукции соответствующие процедуры прописать. Или там дело не только в ПО было и отсчёте нулевого положения флюгарки датчика угла атаки?

----------


## Pilot

в том, но теперь надо провести новые испытания. В Липецке начали летать

----------


## timsz

> В Липецке начали летать


Спасибо! Хорошая новость.

----------


## AndyK

130-ые уже ждут в Борисоглебске. В этом году должны были получить первые 8 шт.

----------


## kfmut

> в том, но теперь надо провести новые испытания. В Липецке начали летать


добрые вести!

----------


## AC

> В Липецке начали летать


Сергей, мне в Липецке этого на прошлой неделе не подтвердили...  :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

*Это уже реальность - амеры однозначно провоцируют войну на Дальнем Востоке!!!!*

*Российские Ил-38 сорвали военные маневры США и Японии.*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/4925341/?frommail=1


Начавшиеся в Японском море «самые широкомасштабные» американо-японские военные маневры были прерваны на несколько часов из-за появления в районе двух российских Ил-38. В Тихоокеанском флоте России утверждают, что переполошивший иностранных военных инцидент не являлся нарушением международных воздушных правил. 
Проходящие в Японском море американо-японские военные учения «Острый меч» были на несколько часов прерваны из-за появления над районом проведения маневров двух российских противолодочных самолетов Ил-38.
Как сообщила в среду со ссылкой на минобороны Японии телекомпания NHK, в понедельник военные двух государств отрабатывали в районе полуострова Ното отражение атаки истребителей противника. В это время в воздушном пространстве появились два российских военных борта, несколько часов остававшихся в этом районе.
Из опасений, что к русским военным может попасть сверхсекретная информация, например, частоты радаров, учения были временно приостановлены, сообщает РИА «Новости».
Самолеты ТОФ, замеченные в районе морских учений флотов США и Японии, правил использования воздушного пространства не нарушали.
В среду представители Тихоокеанского флота России подтвердили, что принадлежащие им самолеты действительно находились в районе иностранных учений. «Самолеты Ил-38, речь о которых идет в сообщениях иностранных СМИ, несут службу в подразделениях морской авиации ТОФ. Они выполняли плановые полеты в районе повседневной деятельности флота», – сообщил агентству «Интерфакс» руководитель пресс-службы ТОФ Роман Мартов.
Он также подчеркнул, что «нарушений международных правил использования воздушного пространства и правил полетов с российской стороны не было».
Американо-японские военные маневры, которые обещают стать самыми широкомасштабными учениями между двумя государствами, начались в понедельник и продолжатся до 10 декабря.
Силы самообороны Японии представлены 34 тыс. военнослужащих, 40 кораблями, 250 самолетами. Со стороны США в учениях участвуют 10 тыс. военных, 150 самолетов и 20 кораблей. В них также принимает участие атомный авианосец George Washington. В качестве наблюдателей на учениях присутствуют также представители Южной Кореи, тем более что Вашингтон и Токио не скрывают, что главная цель маневров – показать готовность стран встать на защиту Сеула после осложнения его отношений с северным соседом по Корейскому полуострову.
Отношения Южной и Северной Кореи обострились после того, как в конце ноября Пхеньян в ответ на американо-корейские военные учения произвел несколько артиллерийских залпов по территории соседа. В результате обстрела погибли четыре человека, а попавший под огонь остров Ёнпхёндо практически полностью выгорел.
В ответ Южная Корея обстреляла ближайшие к ней северокорейские территории, уничтожив несколько военных казарм.
В среду стало известно, что КНДР вновь устроила учебные стрельбы у своего побережья в Желтом море. Как сообщило в Сеуле военное командование, туда было выпущено неустановленное количество снарядов. Ни один из них не попал в зону, которую контролирует Южная Корея.
Тем не менее официальный Сеул предупредил Пхеньян о том, что он готов незамедлительно нанести точечные удары по военным базам КНДР в случае новых провокаций. 

*ПС... Амеры уже заигрались в свои военные игры!*

*Наши не мешали, а делали свое дело:*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/4924012/
http://news.mail.ru/politics/4923487/

----------


## Антоха

> [B]
> 
> *Российские Ил-38 сорвали военные маневры США и Японии.*
> 
> 
> Начавшиеся в Японском море «самые широкомасштабные» американо-японские военные маневры были прерваны на несколько часов из-за появления в районе двух российских Ил-38. В Тихоокеанском флоте России утверждают, что переполошивший иностранных военных инцидент не являлся нарушением международных воздушных правил. 
> Проходящие в Японском море американо-японские военные учения «Острый меч» были на несколько часов прерваны из-за появления над районом проведения маневров двух российских противолодочных самолетов Ил-38.
> Как сообщила в среду со ссылкой на минобороны Японии телекомпания NHK, в понедельник военные двух государств отрабатывали в районе полуострова Ното отражение атаки истребителей противника. В это время в воздушном пространстве появились два российских военных борта, несколько часов остававшихся в этом районе.
> Из опасений, что к русским военным может попасть сверхсекретная информация, например, частоты радаров, учения были временно приостановлены, сообщает РИА «Новости».
> ...


Так держать!!!

----------


## timsz

Ну что делать, Северная Корея находится рядом с Россией)

----------


## Холостяк

Президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев поручил до 1 декабря 2011 года объединить системы противовоздушной обороны (ПВО), противоракетной обороны (ПРО) и предупреждения о ракетном нападении под единым управлением стратегического командования.

В принципе, такое объединение планировалось давно. По планам Генштаба его хотели начать в апреле. Это должно стать главным шагом в создании Воздушно-космической обороны страны (ВКО), о чем говорил президент в своем последнем послании. Но, похоже, президент решил поторопить генералов. Видимо, это связано с активизацией диалога Россия—НАТО по европейской ПРО. Для этого, безусловно, все силы, отвечающие за космическое и воздушное пространства, должны быть в одних руках.
Американцы, к примеру, этот вопрос решили давным-давно. Проводя реформу структур, отвечающих за космос и воздушное пространство, главным агентом минобороны США по всем операциям в этой среде они сделали US Air Force (ВВС США). У нас же такие попытки каждый раз заканчивались пустыми хлопотами. Впервые указ президента о создании ВКО появился в 1993 году. Тогда, кстати, все силы, которые сейчас предстоит срочно объединять, были под общим командованием войск ПВО. Но у министра обороны ракетчика Игоря Сергеева были другие планы. Ему тогда потребовалось повысить значимость своих родных РВСН. Для этого он отдал им в подчинение армию Ракетно-космической обороны, сразу же добавив ракетчикам статуса, должностей и звезд. РКО, зародившаяся как неотъемлемая часть системы ПВО, так и осталась для РВСН инородным телом, и в 2001 году, во время очередной армейской реформы, РКО из состава РВСН снова убрали. Но в ПВО не вернули — возвращать было уже некуда. ПВО сами стали частью ВВС. Армии РКО нашлось место в Космических войсках.
В 2003-м, после войны в Ираке, где успех США, так же как и на Балканах, обеспечила воздушно-космическая операция, наши военные снова вспомнили о ВКО. Многие надеялись, что точки над “i” расставит “Концепция воздушно-космической обороны РФ до 2016 года и последующий период”, которую утвердил Владимир Путин. Но все опять застопорилось, как только генералам потребовалось ответить на самый нелюбимый для них вопрос: кому под кого идти? Космическим войскам под ВВС или наоборот?
И вот теперь, похоже, споры прекратил президент Медведев — всем идти под новое стратегическое командование, как у американцев. Отсюда следует, что и Космические войска, и ВВС фактически прекратят свое существование. Но теперь это почти свершившийся факт — бывшие самостоятельные виды ВВС и Космические войска будут переподчинены Генштабу.

----------


## AC

Холостяк, Вы что, Ольга Божьева?  :Smile: 
Зачем Вы как бы от себя постите ее заметку без ссылки и авторства?
http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...im-voynam.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, Вы что, Ольга Божьева? 
> Зачем Вы как бы от себя постите ее заметку без ссылки и авторства?
> http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...im-voynam.html


Был пьян... Хотя я и сейчас пьян...

----------


## Pilot

> Сергей, мне в Липецке этого на прошлой неделе не подтвердили...


странно, а мне сказали, что летают

----------


## nike8887

*Дальнейшее оснащение Су-24 системами СВП-24 находится под вопросом*



> Москва. 9 декабря. АвиаПорт - Дальнейшая модернизация строевых самолетов Су-24 в вариант Су-24М с установкой системы СВП-24 находится под вопросом, сообщил "АвиаПорту" генеральный директор ЗАО "Гефест и Т" Александр Панин.
> 
> "Заместитель министра обороны Владимир Поповкин отказался от планировавшегося на следующий год финансирования проведения модернизации строевых фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М с оснащением их специализированной вычислительной подсистемой СВП-24, несмотря на решение на уровне главкома ВВС о необходимости проведения такой модернизации", - отметил собеседник.
> 
> Он дополнил, что "сегодня нельзя говорить о том, что модернизация строевых Су-24М прекращена, так как внутри Минобороны по этой проблеме существуют различные мнения".
> 
> А.Панин подчеркнул, что эффективность СВП-24 подтверждена летным составом строевой части, на вооружение которой поступили оборудованные по серийной технологии бомбардировщики Су-24М. Эксплуатанты, которые летают на модернизированных строевых машинах, говорят, что такая модернизация нужна. "Модернизированные Су-24М показали прекрасные результаты на всех учениях, в том числе "Запад-2009" и "Восток-2010". Из строя нет замечаний, все эксплуатанты говорят, что опробованные в строю решения очень эффективны", - отметил собеседник.
> 
> По словам А.Панина, на сегодня модернизированы в серийном порядке "более 10 строевых Су-24М" и один бомбардировщик Ту-22М3. Он уточнил, что ЗАО "Гефест и Т" модернизировало за собственный счет один стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-22М3. "Однако на этом вся модернизация самолетов этого типа (Ту-22М3), судя по всему, и завершилась", - полагает гендиректор компании.
> ...


http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2010/12/09/207182.html

----------


## kfmut

> внутри Минобороны по этой проблеме существуют различные мнения


о-о-о! демократия уже до мин.обороны добралась :-)




> А.Панин подчеркнул, что эффективность СВП-24 подтверждена летным составом строевой части, на вооружение которой поступили оборудованные по серийной технологии бомбардировщики Су-24М. Эксплуатанты, которые летают на модернизированных строевых машинах, говорят, что такая модернизация нужна. "Модернизированные Су-24М показали прекрасные результаты на всех учениях, в том числе "Запад-2009" и "Восток-2010". Из строя нет замечаний, все эксплуатанты говорят, что опробованные в строю решения очень эффективны", - отметил собеседник.


интересно что чем ниже звание и чем ближе человек к технике, тем точнее он может сформулировать что ему для службы нужно в перспективе, только, к сожалению, решают всё абсолютно посторонние/случайные люди...

----------


## nike8887

> интересно что чем ниже звание и чем ближе человек к технике, тем точнее он может сформулировать что ему для службы нужно в перспективе, только, к сожалению, решают всё абсолютно посторонние/случайные люди...


Так было всегда по-моему. Алжир не жалуется на "Гефест", даже очень довольны.

----------


## timsz

> *Дальнейшее оснащение Су-24 системами СВП-24 находится под вопросом*


Я правильно понимаю, что речь идет о нескольких Су-24М из Липецка, а "дальнейшее" - это для красного словца?




> Дальнейшая модернизация строевых самолетов Су-24 в вариант Су-24М


Это тоже журналисты не разобрались?

----------


## nike8887

> Я правильно понимаю, что речь идет о нескольких Су-24М из Липецка, а "дальнейшее" - это для красного словца?


Они больше десятка модернизировали, только вот где они - хз. В основном "Гефест и Т" Алжирские Су-24М модернизировали.




> Это тоже журналисты не разобрались?


Они вечно всё путают  :Smile:  Вообще речь идёт о модернизации строевых Су-24М компанией "Гефест и Т".

----------


## Полешук

> о-о-о! демократия уже до мин.обороны добралась :-)


Отката не получили. Ждут...

----------


## timsz

> Они больше десятка модернизировали, только вот где они - хз.


В Липецке штук пять, похоже, было.

----------


## AC

> Я правильно понимаю, что речь идет о нескольких Су-24М из Липецка, а "дальнейшее" - это для красного словца?...


По документам тендеров поставки шли не только в Липецк, но и в Морозовск:
http://www.tenderlib.ru/gos/gos?govT...46&govId=23923
ЛОТ № 1
Предмет государственного контракта: комплекс бортового оборудования КБО СВП-24 (ВАКШ.44629.002 ТУ) – 2 комплекта.
Начальная (максимальная) цена контракта: 50 430 000.00 RUB
Место поставки товара, выполнения работ, оказания услуг: Российская Федерация, г. Липецк, г. Морозовск...

----------


## Холостяк

*Бомбардировщик не взял снежный барьер*
http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/9223/
Военное следственное управление Ленинградского военного округа (ЛенВО) СКП РФ завершило расследование обстоятельств инцидента на военном аэродроме Пушкина, во время которого в феврале этого года сгорел фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24М. ЧП обошлось без человеческих жертв, ущерб составил около 100 млн руб. По результатам расследования обвинение в халатности было предъявлено руководителю полетов службы наземных и летных испытаний ОАО "20 авиационный ремонтный завод" Валерию Истомину, который свою вину признал частично.

*Развитие авиационного вооружения ПАК ФА будет идти параллельно с развитием самого истребителя - Гендиректор корпорации "ТРВ"*
http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/9230/
"Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) первого этапа появится в 2012-2013 года, к этому времени будет готово и оружие под него. Потом по мере развития ПАК ФА будет развиваться и оружие", - сказал "Интерфаксу-АВН" генеральный директор корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" Борис Обносов.
Он отметил, что при всем уважении к самолету тот всего лишь платформа для размещения различного вооружения. В дальнейшем наращивание боевой эффективности истребителя будет достигаться главным образом за счет оружия. "В этом примерно 20-30 процентов увеличения потенциала самолета", - сказал Б.Обносов.

*Российские бомбардировщики снова появились над Японским морем*
http://www.militaryparitet.com/perev...revodnie/1246/
Во вторник в 10 часов утра Япония подняла в воздух истребители для сопровождения двух российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС, которые совершали патрульный полет над Японским морем и другими районами Тихого океана.
Пресс-секретарь ВВС России Владимир Дрик сообщил РИА Новости, что эти бомбардировщики взлетели с одной из авиабаз на дальнем востоке страны. Полет самолетов длился 12 часов. Российские бомбардировщики попеременно сопровождали 10 японских истребителей F-15J и F-2A.

Российские стратегические бомбардировщики регулярно выполняют полеты над нейтральными водами Тихого и Северного Ледовитого океанов.

----------


## Холостяк

Шутка юмора, но точно и сквозь слезы:

Уважаемые коллеги!

20 декабря с.г. в 13:00 в Российском агентстве международной информации «РИА Новости» пройдет пресс-конференция академика РАН, Генерального конструктора Московского института теплотехники Юрия СОЛОМОНОВА на тему: *"Стратегическое вооружение: сегодня и завтра. Почему я создал бездарную "Булаву"?".* 

Адрес: Москва, Зубовский бульвар, 4, Новый зал (2 этаж, вход с торца здания).
Аккредитация по телефонам (495)637-5019, 645-6472, 645-6524 или на сайте по адресу http://www.rian.ru/pressclub/20101220/309428469.html в разделе «аккредитация для журналистов».
Спасибо!
С уважением,
Борикова Анжела Михайловна
Менеджер
Отдел по взаимодействию со СМИ и Интернет-проектов
Международный мультимедийный пресс-центр
РИА Новости

Телефон: +7 495-645-6601 (7680)
Мобильный: 903-971-68-70
E-mail: a.borikova@rian.ru

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## AC

> Шутка юмора, но точно и сквозь слезы:
> 
> Уважаемые коллеги!
> 
> 20 декабря с.г. в 13:00 в Российском агентстве международной информации «РИА Новости» пройдет пресс-конференция академика РАН, Генерального конструктора Московского института теплотехники Юрия СОЛОМОНОВА на тему: *"Стратегическое вооружение: сегодня и завтра. Почему я создал бездарную "Булаву"?".* 
> 
> Адрес: Москва, Зубовский бульвар, 4, Новый зал (2 этаж, вход с торца здания).
> Аккредитация по телефонам (495)637-5019, 645-6472, 645-6524 или на сайте по адресу http://www.rian.ru/pressclub/20101220/309428469.html


А это кто так шутит?
Потому что по той самой ссылке-анонсу самих РИА "Новостей":
http://www.rian.ru/pressclub/20101220/309428469.html
...шуток то нет никаких вроде как.

----------


## Холостяк

> А это кто так шутит?
> Потому что по той самой ссылке-анонсу самих РИА "Новостей":
> http://www.rian.ru/pressclub/20101220/309428469.html
> ...шуток то нет никаких вроде как.


Есть шутники:
http://blog.kp.ru/users/2125404/post144212767/

----------


## Холостяк

*Конечно к ВВС постольку поскольку, но любопытно, как никак "распределение угроз":*

Реформа флота.
Главная угроза на Дальнем Востоке
«Военное Обозрение»
10 декабря 2010

Российское правительство построит новый флот, задачами которого будет охрана энергетических потоков и отражение угрозы со стороны Китая и Японии. По приблизительным оценкам на это уйдет до 5 трлн. руб. ― больше, чем на какой-либо другой вид вооруженных сил. По планам до 2020 г. флот пополнится 36 атомными и дизельными подводными лодками и 40 надводными кораблями новых моделей, выполненных по технологии «стелс».

Новые задачи флота

Эксперты выделяют 4 главных направления использования флота в будущем:
1. Охрана проходящих по дну нефте- и газопроводов, а также месторождений природных ископаемых на морских шельфах.
2. Поддержание безопасности морских торговых коммуникаций (противодействие пиратству).
3. Создание военного равновесия в тех регионах страны, где добиться данной цели с помощью других видов вооруженных сил не представляется возможным. В первую очередь это касается китайского направления, где сосредоточенна китайская группировка, превосходящая всю нашу армию в 2 раза. К тому же сухопутные войска Китая вооружены довольно современным оружием, в то время, как его флот обладает ограниченным военным потенциалом.
4. Политико-демонстрационная. Демонстрация российского флага в тех точках планеты, где России важно обозначить свое влияние. В первую очередь имеются ввиду страны Латинской Америки, Юго-Восточной Азии и Ближнего Востока. 

США больше не противник

По новой морской концепции США перестанет играть роль наиболее вероятного противника. Поэтому перестанут строиться корабли узкой специализации, в частности большие противолодочные (БПК) и подводные лодки «убийцы авианосцев». Основными силами флота станут 5 классов кораблей. 
Стратегические АПЛ, входящие в ядерную триаду. По плану Министерства обороны до 2020 г. будет закуплено 8 подводных лодок проекта «Борей», оснащенных ракетами «Булава». Первая лодка серии – «Юрий Долгорукий» уже спущена на воду.
Далее следуют 22 многоцелевых атомных и дизельных подводных лодок, вооруженных крылатыми ракетами и торпедами. Их предназначение ― охрана и сопровождение стратегических АПЛ, нанесение ракетных ударов по армейским объектам и объектам инфраструктуры противника. Первая многоцелевая АПЛ «Северодвинск» уже готова.
К третьему классу относятся фрегаты. Всего будет заложено 12 шт., строительство первого «Адмирал Горшков» заканчивается на заводе в Санкт-Петербурге. Данные корабли являются кораблями дальней морской зоны с радиусом действия 5-10 тыс. км.
Дополнительно до 2020 г. флот получит 20 корветов, кораблей ближней морской зоны, рассчитанных на использовании в радиусе (2-5 тыс. км). В строй введен головной корабль серии «Стерегущий», еще 4 уже заложены на верфях.
К последнему классу относятся десантные корабли. Всего будет построено до 10 единиц, среди них 4 универсальных десантных корабля, скорее всего «Мистраль», 2 из которых будет куплено во Франции, а 2 построено по лицензии в России. Остальные корабли будет нашей конструкции, головной из них «Иван Грен» сейчас находится в начальной стадии строительства в Калининграде.

Поворот на Тихий океан
Кардинальному пересмотру подвергнется и роль каждого из 4 флотов. Самым мощным флотом России станет Тихоокеанский флот, который в настоящее время по боевому потенциалу является вторым, уступая Северному. Именно он получит больше всего крупных надводных судов и половину атомных подводных лодок. 
Соответственно с этим изменятся и задачи флота. Он станет главной и единственной силой сдерживания экспансионистских устремлений КНР. Вторым его потенциальным противником станет Япония, которая все еще не может смириться с потерей Курильских островов. Первый из полученных у Франции «Мистралей» будет использоваться как раз в районе Курильской гряды.

На Северном флоте сейчас сосредоточены все основные тяжелые вооружения – атомный ракетный крейсер «Петр Велики», единственный наш авианосец «Адмирал Кузнецов» и около 80% стратегических АПЛ. После реформ у флота останется лишь роль одной из двух баз стратегических подводных лодок, которым будет придано до 2-3 фрегатов и 5-6 корветов. «Петр Великий» будет использоваться преимущественно для демонстрационных визитов. Судьба авианосца пока остается неопределенной, совершенно ясно, что в Северном регионе ему делать нечего, а все другие флоты не имеют подходящей ему береговой инфраструктуры.

Черноморский флот в ближайшее время подвергнется самому радикальному обновлению. В его состав должны войти 18 новых кораблей, все небольшого радиуса действия. Это 12 корветов и десантных судов и 6 дизельных подлодок проектов «Варшавянка» и «Лада», при этом главной ударной силой флота останется ракетный крейсер «Москва». Черноморский флот будет выполнять две основных задачи, охрана трубопровода «Южный поток» и предотвращение возможной агрессии со стороны Грузии. Введенный в состав флота вертолетоносец «Мистраль» будет отвечать за борьбу с сомалийскими пиратами.

Балтийский флот фактически станет прибрежной флотилией. Все крупные корабли из его состава сейчас переводятся в Севастополь, а из новых он получит 2-3 корвета. На Балтике нам воевать не с кем, и вся задача флота будет сведена к охране трубопровода «Северного потока».

----------


## Pilot

СЕВЕРОДВИНСК, 13 декабря. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Государственной программой вооружения на 2011-2020 годы /ГПВ/ не предусматривается строительство авианосцев и экранопланов для российского ВМФ, сообщил сегодня журналистам вице-премьер РФ Сергей Иванов.

"Министр обороны уже говорил об этом, и я могу подтвердить, что в новой ГПВ строительство авианосцев не предусматривается", - сообщил Иванов.

Он также сообщил, что в ГПВ не предусмотрено и строительство экранопланов.
Кроме того, Иванов отметил, что Минобороны и в целом правительство РФ "не совсем устраивает то обстоятельство, что подводные лодки изготавливаются по семь лет". "Это слишком долго. И мы в новой ГПВ должны ускорить процесс производства этих лодок, не завышая цену на конечную продукцию", - подчеркнул вице-премьер.

----------


## Mad_cat

Наконец-то хоть какая-то вразумительная программа. На мой взгляд данный сценарий хоть сколько то отражает экономические возможности и внешнеполитические угрозы для РФ. Огорчает отсутствие планов по вводу авианосцев и законсервированных кораблей 1 ранга

----------


## kfmut

> законсервированных кораблей 1 ранга


зомбоящик ещё на той неделе вещал, что хотят пару 1144 вернуть в строй...нету тамА никакого плана

----------


## Nazar

> зомбоящик ещё на той неделе вещал, что хотят пару 1144 вернуть в строй...нету тамА никакого плана


Ну почему, о модернизации и вводе в строй Нахимова, Лазарева и Ушакова, было известно еще с пару лет назад, вопрос когда это произойдет, насколько мне известно, работы по модернизации ведутся на Нахимове.

----------


## Холостяк

Мне тоже кажется, что эта программа несколько странная... Просто если уж китайцы "Варяг" достроили, то уж наши вряд ли откажутся от авианосцев.

----------


## kfmut

> Ну почему, о модернизации и вводе в строй Нахимова, Лазарева и Ушакова, было известно еще с пару лет назад, вопрос когда это произойдет, насколько мне известно, работы по модернизации ведутся на Нахимове.


во-первых, также пару лет назад было известно о 5-ти авианосцах в составе флота, а сейчас "планов нет", во-вторых, гос. расходы у нас в следующем году ещё круче сокращают + выборы - надо социальную политику разводить, внимание вопрос... ну вы поняли какой вопрос ;-)

----------


## Mad_cat

> Сообщение от Nazar
> Ну почему, о модернизации и вводе в строй Нахимова, Лазарева и Ушакова, было известно еще с пару лет назад, вопрос когда это произойдет, насколько мне известно, работы по модернизации ведутся на Нахимове.


Ушакова (бывш. Киров) окончательно списали, его имя теперь носит ЭМ пр.956. А вот на Нахимова уже выделили денег, после НГ должны начать модернизацию. С Лазаревым ситуация неясна, но учитывая новую роль ТОФ могут тоже денег дать. Также продолжают муссироваться идеи о передаче 1164 "Украина" за долги в пользу РФ. Мне оп прежнему совершенно непонятна ситуация с АВ и Мистралем. :Confused:  




> Сообщение от kfmut
> о-первых, также пару лет назад было известно о 5-ти авианосцах в составе флота, а сейчас "планов нет", во-вторых, гос. расходы у нас в следующем году ещё круче сокращают + выборы - надо социальную политику разводить, внимание вопрос... ну вы поняли какой вопрос ;-)


расходы бюджета на закупку ВиВТ будут только расти, новая программа закупок до 2020 года об этом ясно свидетельствует.

----------


## Nazar

> Ушакова (бывш. Киров) окончательно списали,


Насколько мне известно, он до сих пор не выведен из состава СФ.

----------


## kfmut

> расходы бюджета на закупку ВиВТ будут только расти, новая программа закупок до 2020 года об этом ясно свидетельствует.


Скажите мне, пожалуйста, ещё раз о чём свидетельствует эта программа с учётом того, что уже сейчас бывший министр обороны и нынешний зам. председателя правительства сомневается, что с текущим состоянием оборонки её выполнят. Возьмите журналы двухгодичной давности, там планов-то было громадьё, а где это всё сейчас?

И зря вы политику в сторону отодвигаете. С учетом того что увеличивается и единый социальный налог для предприятий до 34%, и  сокращаются различные соц.выплаты(больничные, пособия и т.д.), и маячит перспектива повышения пенсионного возраста, коммунисты могут на своей "левой" риторике кучу голосов поднять. В этом случае ГПВ может ещё n-ое число раз поменяться, да и не будет за неё правительство держаться, оборонка первой пострадает...

----------


## Pilot

по Орланам на сегодня ситуация такова.
Нахимов - зоны выгружены, а это самая большая проблема была, деньги с НГ пойдут на модернизацию и ремонт. Похоже главный калибр заменят на универсальные контейнеры вертикального старта. Корабль в хорошем состоянии.
Лазарев. Скорее всего тоже сделают, но после Нахимова. Скорее всего притащут на Севмаш. Состояние не очень
Киров. Действительно имя забрали, но из состава не вывели. Надежда на ремонт есть, но вероятность минимальна. Корабль в нормальном состоянии, кроме ... Вот это и вызывает опасения.
Главком заявлял о ремонте всех.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Сообщение от Pilot
> Похоже главный калибр заменят на универсальные контейнеры вертикального старта.


ГК в смысле Ак-130 или П-700?




> Сообщение от Pilot
> Надежда на ремонт есть, но вероятность минимальна. Корабль в нормальном состоянии, кроме ... Вот это и вызывает опасения.


Кроме ЯЭУ? Мне известно, что по линии Росатома идет активное обсуждение утилизации этого корабля.




> Сообщение от kfmut
> В этом случае ГПВ может ещё n-ое число раз поменяться, да и не будет за неё правительство держаться, оборонка первой пострадает...


Вот уж кто-то, а оборонка сейчас снова в чести и среди бюджетных расходов занимает особое положение. "Источник инноваций и локомотив модернизации экономики России". Предприятия ОПК кормят огромное число людей, так что это и есть часть социально ориентированной политики.

----------


## Pilot

Ак-130 останется :) Граниты уже никому не нужны. Да з-за проблем. Не знаю насчет Росатома, но главком говорил о вводе в строй всех.

----------


## kfmut

> "Источник инноваций и локомотив модернизации экономики России"


эт точно, "лишь бы не было войны"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> Ак-130 останется :) Граниты уже никому не нужны. Да з-за проблем. Не знаю насчет Росатома, но главком говорил о вводе в строй всех.


Вообще это было бы не плохо. 
Плохо если это решение принято за счет авианосцев...

----------


## Pilot

Нет больше 237 Гвардейского Проскуровского орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского имени трижды Героя Советского Союза Кожедуба И.Н. Центра показа авиационной техники. Все, знамя, ордена сдать на хранение, имена забыть. И после этого мы говорим, что историю надо хранить. Чем мы тогда отличаемся от той же Грузии, где взорвали памятник? Конечно, можно сказать, что это не единственная часть, которая сдает свои регалии, но она самая знаменитая, прошедшая ВОВ, Корею, воспитавшая огромное количество ассов, а своими показами патриотов нашей Родины. Все, нет больше такой части и даже имени не передали никому. :( Любите свою историю.

----------


## Холостяк

> Нет больше 237 Гвардейского Проскуровского орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского имени трижды Героя Советского Союза Кожедуба И.Н. Центра показа авиационной техники. Все, знамя, ордена сдать на хранение, имена забыть. И после этого мы говорим, что историю надо хранить. Чем мы тогда отличаемся от той же Грузии, где взорвали памятник? Конечно, можно сказать, что это не единственная часть, которая сдает свои регалии, но она самая знаменитая, прошедшая ВОВ, Корею, воспитавшая огромное количество ассов, а своими показами патриотов нашей Родины. Все, нет больше такой части и даже имени не передали никому. :( Любите свою историю.


* Да уж... Почтим память...*



Как Макарыч сказал - "Девятку" жалко...  А "Девятка" того.., тю-тю... Но тогда была война и за "девятку" ответили...
А сейчас героический полк - того, тю-тю..., развалили.., хотя не один полк..., и все молчат в тряпочку... Тот же "героический" полк...

----------


## Полешук

> Нет больше 237 Гвардейского Проскуровского орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского имени трижды Героя Советского Союза Кожедуба И.Н. Центра показа авиационной техники. Все, знамя, ордена сдать на хранение, имена забыть. И после этого мы говорим, что историю надо хранить. Чем мы тогда отличаемся от той же Грузии, где взорвали памятник? Конечно, можно сказать, что это не единственная часть, которая сдает свои регалии, но она самая знаменитая, прошедшая ВОВ, Корею, воспитавшая огромное количество ассов, а своими показами патриотов нашей Родины. Все, нет больше такой части и даже имени не передали никому. :( Любите свою историю.


Тож, вроде, первого декабря все должно было закончиться, в смысле "оптимизация".

Или решили до основания...

----------


## Redav

> [B] А сейчас героический полк - того, тю-тю..., развалили.., хотя не один полк..., и все молчат в тряпочку... Тот же "героический" полк...


И не говорите, на святое замахнулись. Так глядишь полки Степана Янова, Давыда Баранчеева, Афанасия Левшина и т.п. расформируют.
Не та нынче молодежь и командиры не то что давиче. 

Помните как Шапошников встал на дыбы узнав про планируемое подписание договора в Беловежской пуще. Армию поднял по боевой тревоге и обеспечил выполнение результатов референдума по сохранению целостности нашей страны. Если бы не он то жили бы сейчас в какой нибудь России. Все повторилось как в 1917 году. Тогда тоже Генштаб в зародыше пресек попытку Октябрьского переворота. Земной поклон Бонч-Бруевичу. У него брат хоть и оказался в стане заговорщиков, но для мужественного генерала как и многих других генералов, офицеров Родина оказалась дороже всего. Только отщепенцы примкнули к заговорщикам, но были выбиты с территории нашей страны славными стрелецкими полками.

А когда мы стали выводить войска из Восточной Европы. Ведь кое-кто их хотел разместить в чистом поле и расформировать. Дудки. Весь генералитет и Генштаб встали единой стеной. Пришлось странам участникам блока НАТО стоить у нас военные городки со всей инфраструктурой и только тогда прославленные орденоносные армии, дивизии, корпуса, полки перебазировались на новые места базирования.

Вспомните Первую Кавказскую войну в конце ХХ века. Был грех у Грачёва, дрогнул, засомневался, а надо ли посылать на смерть молодых солдат. Так ему враз мозги прочистили, адьютатнты даже хотели его побить, но генерал-полковник Эдуард Воробьев взял на себя всю полноту ответственности и возглавил освободительный поход. Телеканалы славно постаралось. Объяснили всему миру какие бесчинства творят бандиты на Кавказе. Тогда предводители это отребья большие деньги сулили телеканалам, что бы дали им высказаться. Обломилось бандюкам, ни одной минутки не получили и ни одного слова доброго не услышали в свой адрес.

После этого тоже хотели сократить полки. Не дали правоверные, от стояли честь воинскую и добились закупки еще более современной техники.

А нынче некоторые подуспокоились, считают, что техника новая не нужна, нормально по их разумению когда учения не проводятся. Что бы со страной было если бы так же делали в конце 90-х? Схавал бы нас супостат...

 :Biggrin:

----------


## pita

что теперь участники сайта "Стрижи" будут выкладывать ...

----------


## pita

когда они к нам первый раз в Сиверскую прилетели-Стрижи,Витязи,Гусары-год был 91-92,зима была,тогда мальчишками только самолёты видели,дивились.А потом помню мокрые спины в лётных костюмах,после перелёта Москва-Питер,на авиашоу в честь 65-летия 6 армии,и это появление 9-кой,с петлёй,сквозь облака...

----------


## Mad_cat

> Сообщение от Pilot 	
> Нет больше 237 Гвардейского Проскуровского орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского имени трижды Героя Советского Союза Кожедуба И.Н. Центра показа авиационной техники. Все, знамя, ордена сдать на хранение, имена забыть. И после этого мы говорим, что историю надо хранить. Чем мы тогда отличаемся от той же Грузии, где взорвали памятник? Конечно, можно сказать, что это не единственная часть, которая сдает свои регалии, но она самая знаменитая, прошедшая ВОВ, Корею, воспитавшая огромное количество ассов, а своими показами патриотов нашей Родины. Все, нет больше такой части и даже имени не передали никому. :( Любите свою историю.


А что с пилотажными группами? :Eek:  Неужели Стрижей и Витязей разогнали???

----------


## Pilot

нет, не разогнали, но теперь называется ЦПАТ 4 ЦБП и ПЛС.

----------


## Антон

> нет, не разогнали, но теперь называется ЦПАТ 4 ЦБП и ПЛС.


Они сейчас в Липецке?

----------


## Griffon

> нет, не разогнали, но теперь называется ЦПАТ 4 ЦБП и ПЛС.


Вот уж точно "Иваны не помнящие родства", что филиалу регалии и имя оставить нельзя было?...

Подождите, а Кубинская авиабаза разве не будет базой 2-го разряда? ведь тогда ей регалии могут отдать.




> Они сейчас в Липецке?


Да нет, в Кубинке пока ещё.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Да нет, в Кубинке пока ещё.


Почему пока? в Липецке и так битком.

----------


## Pilot

Разбился Антей. Экипаж 11 человек, предположительно погиб :( В Тульской области
Ан-22 Минобороны России, выполнявший рейс из Воронежа на аэродром Мигалово около Твери, исчез с экранов радаров на границе Тульской и Орловской областей 28 декабря около 21:30 вторник. Агентство "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на источники в силовых ведомствах сообщало, что на борту Ан-22 находились 11 человек - все они, по предварительным данным, погибли.

В свою очередь РИА Новости, ссылаясь на представителей Минобороны, сообщало, что на борту Ан-22 было 12 человек. Собеседники РИА Новости также сообщили, что, по неофициальной информации, выживших в катастрофе Ан-22 нет. В момент исчезновения самолета с экранов радаров, по их данным, самолет должен был находиться на высоте в 7,3 тысячи метров. 
Обломки горящего самолета, сообщили собеседники агентства, около 02:30 в среду, 29 декабря, обнаружены с воздуха недалеко от поселка Красный Октябрь Тульской области.

----------


## kfmut

Э-х, мы же этот борт 09343 буквально месяц назад вспоминали, порадовались, что летать начал после ремонта, а тут... Пусть земля экипажу пухом будет...

----------


## Pilot

343? На кадрах камуфлированные куски, может 309?

----------


## Nazar

> 343? На кадрах камуфлированные куски, может 309?


Вроде все-таки 343. :Frown:

----------


## Pilot

ГУ МЧС по Тверской области опубликовало список погибших пассажиров самолета Ан-22. В результате кататстрофы погибли:

подполковник Иванов
командир корабля Белов Андрей
командир корабля Сергей Солдатов
помощник командира корабля Алексей Сморчков
штурман корабля-инструктор Игорь Слиньков
бортовые инженеры: Дмитрий Харитонов, Сергей Невидимов, Дмитрий Домашин, Юрий Карпухин, Марат Байтулов, Евгений Иванов старший воздушный радист Борис Кондратюк.

----------


## Полешук

> ГУ МЧС по Тверской области опубликовало список погибших пассажиров самолета Ан-22. В результате кататстрофы погибли:
> 
> подполковник Иванов
> командир корабля Белов Андрей
> командир корабля Сергей Солдатов
> помощник командира корабля Алексей Сморчков
> штурман корабля-инструктор Игорь Слиньков
> бортовые инженеры: Дмитрий Харитонов, Сергей Невидимов, Дмитрий Домашин, Юрий Карпухин, Марат Байтулов, Евгений Иванов старший воздушный радист Борис Кондратюк.


Земля им пухом.

Причина еще не известна?

----------


## FLOGGER

Господи, вот несчастье-то...
12 человек...
Земля им пухом...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Причина еще не известна?


Думаю, что-то  связанное с морозом: может обледенение, может вода где. Сейчас погода плохая для эксплуатации-такие чудеса на  технике случаются...

----------


## Pilot

Говорят падал почти вертикально  :Eek:   Что же могло случиться, что никто не прыгнул и в эфир ничего не крикнули ????? С высоты 7200-7300 падали. Верхний край был на 6000-6300

----------


## FLOGGER

Если падал почти вертикально, то, я думаю, или отказ моторов или управления. Но почему никто не спасался, вот вопрос. Кислородное голодание? Но вряд ли все 12 человек могли потерять сознание. А резервный экипаж, который, как я слышал, там летел, он парашюты имел? Положены они в таких случаях?

----------


## Pilot

вот фото экипажа http://tver.kp.ru/daily/24616/784349/
на борту военного ВС все члены экипажа обязаны иметь парашют, но часто не берут, тк для основного в чашках есть, а тащить с собой еще комплект не охота.

----------


## Холостяк

Похоже на обледенение...

----------


## Redav

> Говорят падал почти вертикально


Кто говорит, бабушки на базаре или мужики из объективного?




> Что же могло случиться,


Всё что угодно, комиссия расскажет.




> что никто не прыгнул и в эфир ничего не крикнули ?????


_Летчик должен быть спокоен даже когда в кабине пахнет цветами, которые принесут ему на могилу._ (с)




> С высоты 7200-7300 падали.


Кто и как это определил. Версия экстренного снижения не прокатывает?

----------


## Redav

> на борту военного ВС все члены экипажа обязаны иметь парашют, но часто не берут, тк для основного в чашках есть, а тащить с собой еще комплект не охота.


Разве документами МО предусмотрена смена экипажа в полете? ИМХО нет. Тогда второй экипаж (те кто не занимал рабочие места) был в качестве пассажиров, а им парашюты не положены и фигушки от ПДСника, а не второй комплект.

----------


## Pilot

> Кто говорит, бабушки на базаре или мужики из объективного?
> 
> 
> Всё что угодно, комиссия расскажет.
> 
> 
> _Летчик должен быть спокоен даже когда в кабине пахнет цветами, которые принесут ему на могилу._ (с)
> 
> 
> Кто и как это определил. Версия экстренного снижения не прокатывает?


говорят дядьки с погонами, которые, вероятно, войдут в комиссию
Летчик должен спокойным голосом доложить о проблемах и предполагаемых причинах проишествия, что бы потом легче было разобраться. Некоторые успевают все спокойно рассказать или хотя бы выкрикнуть до падения, но это обычно испытатели. 
Летчик не может быть спокоен, если он понимает что с ним происходит. Он не робот.

----------


## Pilot

> Разве документами МО предусмотрена смена экипажа в полете? ИМХО нет. Тогда второй экипаж (те кто не занимал рабочие места) был в качестве пассажиров, а им парашюты не положены и фигушки от ПДСника, а не второй комплект.


Летаю самолетами и вертолетами ВВС, ВВ, ФСБ достаточно часто. Иногда дают парашют и пассажирам, иногда нет

----------


## Холостяк

Ролик Су-35...
Ссылка: http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-1046147-1-1.html

----------


## alexvolf

> говорят дядьки с погонами, которые, вероятно, войдут в комиссию
> Летчик должен спокойным голосом доложить о проблемах и предполагаемых причинах проишествия, что бы потом легче было разобраться. Некоторые успевают все спокойно рассказать или хотя бы выкрикнуть до падения, но это обычно испытатели. 
> Летчик не может быть спокоен, если он понимает что с ним происходит. Он не робот.


 

 Гадать на "кофейной гуще" вообще-то принято у незамужних девок.Однако ситуация описанная Pilot-ом наталкивает на мысль полного отказа системы электропитания на борту,несмотря на дублирование.
Аналогичное проишествие, если память не изменяет, произошло в 76-77году в Домодедово с гражданским бортом Ил-62,где от возникшего КЗ за несколько секунд выгорела вся проводка в силовом РШ .Правда тогда самолет удалось аварийно посадить...

----------


## muk33

> Ролик Су-35...
> Ссылка: http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-1046147-1-1.html


Забавный мультик.  :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Гадать на "кофейной гуще" вообще-то принято у незамужних девок.Однако ситуация описанная Pilot-ом наталкивает на мысль ...


*ИНОЗЕМЦЕВ:* _У авиационных специалистов существует правило: пока работает комиссия, болтать не следует. Все это только болтовня и домыслы, и ни один уважающий себя специалист ничего сейчас комментировать не будет._
http://www.itar-tass.com/level2.html...5826&PageNum=0

Конечно по другому случаю, но весьма примечательно...
Pilot-у доверяю, а его (утрировано) "птички говоруны" в таких ситуёвинах у меня почему-то всегда вызывают сомнения...

----------


## FLOGGER

> *ИНОЗЕМЦЕВ:* _У авиационных специалистов существует правило: пока работает комиссия, болтать не следует. Все это только болтовня и домыслы, и ни один уважающий себя специалист ничего сейчас комментировать не будет._


Ерунду сказал Ваш Иноземцев. Это члены комиссии не могут до окончания  ее работы давать свои соображения в СМИ. А комментировать тот или иной случай, то или иное АП может каждый, кто может что-то предположить реальное. Никаким законом, насколько я знаю, это не запрещено, даже корпоративной этикой. Иначе нужно заткнуть рот и М. Толбоеву, и А. Квочуру, и другим летчикам, которые высказывали свои мнения по разным поводам. У нас тут, кстати, ФОРУМ. Здесь люди, в основном соображающие в авиации, высказывают свои мнения и это не запрещено.



> Pilot-у доверяю, а его (утрировано) "птички говоруны" в таких ситуёвинах у меня почему-то всегда вызывают сомнения...


Сомневаться - Ваше право.

----------


## Redav

> Ерунду сказал Ваш Иноземцев.


Это Ваше мнение и Ваше право. Сказанное им слышал давно и неоднократно из уст многих авиаторов.  :Wink:  




> А комментировать тот или иной случай, то или иное АП может каждый, кто может что-то предположить реальное.


Конечно могут и делают это. Для кое-кого самопЫар на крови с "гаданием на кофейной гуще" самое любимое занятие...




> Никаким законом, насколько я знаю, это не запрещено, даже корпоративной этикой.


Законом не запрещено, а вот по корпоративной этике говорливые быстро зарабатывают почётное звание - "трепло".




> Иначе нужно заткнуть рот и М. Толбоеву, и А. Квочуру, и другим летчикам, которые высказывали свои мнения по разным поводам.


Зачем? Желают попЫариться на крови покуда идет расследование, то пусть пЫаряться. Высказывать свое мнение это их право, но и других ни кто не лишал права относиться к трепачам соответствующим образом.
 :Rolleyes: 




> У нас тут, кстати, ФОРУМ. Здесь люди, в основном соображающие в авиации, высказывают свои мнения и это не запрещено.


Конечно не запрещено. Почему бы не повысказываться. Родственники погибших далеко, можно порассуждать... попредполагать... глядишь какие-то "откровения" появятся в СМИ... Ну как же "_на форуме --- считают, что вероятно произошло то-то..._" Потом версия может не совпасть с имеющимися фактами и заключением комиссии, но уже запасть в души родственников... которые с это "версией" будут всю жизнь жить и мучиться. Теоретику-то наплевать, он же далеко и вроде как не при делах. 

Сходите на форум http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/ там имеется ветка про гибель экипажа Ми-6 в Афгане. Сколько лет прошло и вот брат погибшего высказался, поведал версию, которую ему видно какой-то (какие-то) "знаток(и)" рассказал(и). ... :Mad:  На форуме высказались кто был там и лучше знает все обстоятельства гибели... Оказалось, что "знатоки" самые обычные "трепачи" не знавшие многих деталей, но брат погибшего все эти годы жил с болью воспоминаний о погибшем по чьей-то вине... 

Ты думаешь те трепачи узнав сегодня чем обернулись их "версии" для родственников погибших кинутся извиняться, попытаются как-то компенсировать людям измотанные нервы от их "версии"? Конечно же нет, ведь трепачи высказывали родственникам версию и не более того...

----------


## Pilot

11 января 2011 года 15:42
Версия обледенения самолета рассматривается как одна из основных причин катастрофы Ан-22

Москва. 11 января. INTERFAX.RU - Причиной катастрофы самолета Ан-22 под Тулой 28 декабря могло стать сильное обледенение, в результате которого произошла остановка всех четырех авиадвигателей, сообщил "Интерфаксу" во вторник источник, близкий к комиссии по расследованию этого авиационного происшествия.

"Согласно предварительным данным расследования, в результате сильного обледенения произошел одновременный отказ двигателей Ан-22", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он отметил, что "эта версия рассматривается комиссией как одна из приоритетных".

По словам собеседника агентства, обледенение самолета началось фактически сразу после взлета, а на высоте порядка 4 тыс. метров стало критическим. Экипаж, тем не менее, принял решение набирать высоту, чтобы приостановить этот процесс."

----------


## Вован22

Этот собеседник в самолете что ли был?. И определил точно в темноте, из маленького бокового иллюминатора в кабине сопровождения, что обледенение стало критическим.?

Р.S.
Надо я..ца отрывать таким собеседникам, за их профнепригодность.

----------


## FLOGGER

Специально для Вована22 и других любителей "отрывать яйца" хочу сообщить, что причины катастроф очень редко, к сожалению, определяют те, кто сидел у "маленького бокового иллюминатора". Гораздо чаще это делают те, кто расшифровывает записи бортовых регистраторов. Не знаю, что стояло на этом самолете, но сигнал "обледенение", если таковой был, должен был увидеть и летчик и система регистрации.
Специально для Redav'а. Если Вас устроила официальная версия комиссии по посадке Ту-154 в лесу, то рассакжите, каким образом, по Вашему, обесточился *полностью* самолет?

----------


## Redav

> ...источник, близкий к комиссии по расследованию этого авиационного происшествия.


_Гюльчатай открой личико..._ (с)
молчит "красавица", знает, что будет не мало желающих оторвать ей яйца и засунуть их ей в рот  :Cool: 

А поставим вопросы по другому. 
1. "Источник" живой человек или плод фантазий журналиста?

2. Это была утечка информации из комиссии занимающаяся расследованием целенаправленная или она произошла  по чьей-то халатности, _а был ли мальчик_ ?

----------


## Redav

> Специально для Redav'а. Если Вас устроила официальная версия комиссии по посадке Ту-154 в лесу, то рассакжите, каким образом, по Вашему, обесточился *полностью* самолет?


FLOGGER. меня НЕ устраивают многие официальные версии и по данному случаю тоже. Люди бают, что любая официальная версия при изложении тех же фактов и с тем же выводом в документах имеющих гриф может быть дополнена весьма интересными деталями хорошо понятными спецам, но у них длина языка не превышает установленные параметры...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это Ваше мнение и Ваше право. Сказанное им слышал давно и неоднократно из уст многих авиаторов.


У разных авиаторов могут разные мнения, которые могу не совпадать с мнением других авиаторов.



> Конечно могут и делают это. Для кое-кого самопЫар на крови с "гаданием на кофейной гуще" самое любимое занятие...


Во-первых, что это за слово " самопЫар"? Если не трудно, будьте добры нормальным языком изъясняться, не кривляясь. И, пожалуйста, приведите примеры вот этого самого явления "на крови". Это Вы о ком?




> Законом не запрещено, а вот по корпоративной этике говорливые быстро зарабатывают почётное звание - "трепло".


Обычно "треплом" называют тех, кто просто несет чепуху. Или тех, кто  раскрывает какие-то "корпоративные секреты". Впрочем, Вам виднее. Вы, как я заметил, любитель навешивать ярлыки.



> Зачем? Желают попЫариться на крови покуда идет расследование, то пусть пЫаряться.


Это к кому относится?



> Высказывать свое мнение это их право, но и других ни кто не лишал права относиться к трепачам соответствующим образом.


Соглашусь, заметив, что трепачи бывают разные и, соответственно, отношение к ним тоже разное.





> Конечно не запрещено. Почему бы не повысказываться. Родственники погибших далеко, можно порассуждать... попредполагать... глядишь какие-то "откровения" появятся в СМИ... Ну как же "_на форуме --- считают, что вероятно произошло то-то..._" Потом версия может не совпасть с имеющимися фактами и заключением комиссии, но уже запасть в души родственников... которые с это "версией" будут всю жизнь жить и мучиться. Теоретику-то наплевать, он же далеко и вроде как не при делах.


Весь пафос Ваш в данном случае пустой-никто здесь не даже не намекает на какую-либо вину экиапжа. Поэтому родственникам, если они так внимательно читают форум, здесь обижаться не на кого. Здесь, насколько я помню, *высказываются ПРЕДПОЛОЖЕНИЯ о возможном отказе техники.*




> Сходите на форум http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/ там имеется ветка про гибель экипажа Ми-6 в Афгане. Сколько лет прошло и вот брат погибшего высказался, поведал версию, которую ему видно какой-то (какие-то) "знаток(и)" рассказал(и). ... На форуме высказались кто был там и лучше знает все обстоятельства гибели... Оказалось, что "знатоки" самые обычные "трепачи" не знавшие многих деталей, но брат погибшего все эти годы жил с болью воспоминаний о погибшем по чьей-то вине...


Не путайте божий дар с яичницей. Здесь *никто родственникам в уши не лезет.* Здесь, еще раз напомню, ФОРУМ, не первый канал телевидения. Здесь люди высказываются по разным темам и поводам. Здесь никто не обращается к родственникам погибших. 



> Ты думаешь те трепачи узнав сегодня чем обернулись их "версии" для родственников погибших кинутся извиняться, попытаются как-то компенсировать людям измотанные нервы от их "версии"? Конечно же нет, ведь трепачи высказывали родственникам версию и не более того...


Не помню, когда мы перешли на "ты". В остальном-см. предыдущий абзац.

----------


## Redav

> У разных авиаторов могут разные мнения, которые могу не совпадать с мнением других авиаторов.


 :Cool:  Могут и это ни коим образом не противоречит правилу упомянутому Иноземцевым, о котором он сказал.




> Во-первых, что это за слово " самопЫар"? Если не трудно, будьте добры нормальным языком изъясняться, не кривляясь.


_Я вас умоляю_ (с) давайте без благородных жестов, а то и Вам придется "отдуваться" за свой нормальный язык, объяснять свои оценки в адрес Иноземцева.  :Smile: 




> И, пожалуйста, приведите примеры вот этого самого явления "на крови". Это Вы о ком?


О дяденьках и тётеньках рассказывающих, высказывающих в СМИ и Интернете мнения с предположениями о произошедшей трагедии... даже если она не произошла. 
_Катастрофа в Приморье

20 сентября 2010г. в Приморье на аэродроме Воздвиженка разбился Су-27УБ, оба летчика катапультировались и остались живы. Самолёт выполнял облёт после ремонта. Подробности крушения выясняются._
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_...роф_Су-27

Примеры имеются почти по любой авиакатастрофе в России. Мне здесь выложить ссылки на весь инет? Пожалейте, у меня на это не хватит ни сил, ни времени.




> Обычно "треплом" называют тех, кто просто несет чепуху. Или тех, кто  раскрывает какие-то "корпоративные секреты".


Тогда о необычном
http://www.classes.ru/all-russian/ru...term-35537.htm
http://poiskslov.com/word/трепло/
http://www.classes.ru/all-russian/ru...term-35537.htm
http://enc-dic.com/synonym/Treplo-86745.html

Так что не только лживый, но и болтливый, хвастливый человек... 

Как назовем "_источник, близкий к комиссии по расследованию_" рассказавший Интерфаксу о версиях комиссии? Его кто-то уполномочивал говорить за комиссию? Он просто хвастался своей близостью к комиссии или разболтал то что действительно узнал? А может это кто-то из комиссии не смог удержать язык за зубами до окончания расследования? По-любому книга *Новый толково-словообразовательный словарь русского языка. Автор Т. Ф. Ефремова* дает точное определение таким "говорунам" - *трепло*, а что решит персонально каждый из авиаторов  мы вряд ли узнаем... Разве только если кто-то из уважаемых форумчан приведет примеры, что в личном общении при упоминании некоторых фамилий "авиационных экспертов" у авиаторов иногда мелькают усмешки, презрение... в общем не дружеская реакция.




> Впрочем, Вам виднее. Вы, как я заметил, любитель навешивать ярлыки.


Ярлычки навешивать не люблю и мне чужого не надо. Не Вы ли на слова Иноземцева ярлычок повесили? Он про правило в определенной среде при определенных условиях, а Вы в ответ про форумы, законы... 




> Весь пафос Ваш в данном случае пустой-никто здесь не даже не намекает на какую-либо вину экиапжа.


Вернитесь в изначальную позицию Информация о ВВС России из различных источников. и почитайте все посты внимательно.
И пусть Вам в личке Вован22 объяснит почему его заинтересовали чьи-то "я..ца" и к чему приведут дальнейшие предположения о возможном отказе техники.
В упомянутом мною случае брату погибшего ни кто про вину экипажа слова не сказал, не был виноват экипаж, как и все остальные... по большому счёту.




> Не путайте божий дар с яичницей. Здесь *никто родственникам в уши не лезет.* Здесь, еще раз напомню, ФОРУМ, не первый канал телевидения.


Так и я о том же. Только сдается мне, в некоторых случаях паскудные версии катастроф берут свое начало на форумах. Мне то предполагать дозволяется или опять ненароком чью-то честь задел, замарал, а она святее святого по сравнению с честью погибших?




> Здесь люди высказываются по разным темам и поводам.


кто ж против, со своей стороны только "за"... двумя руками.

_- Василий Иванович, а что такое свобода слова?
- Это Петька когда ты можешь говорить людям всё что думаешь!
- И мне за это ни чего не будет? И что Анка тебе глазки строит? И что послезавтра пойдем в наступление?
- Ни чего не будет, Петька! Ни новой обувки, ни бурки, ни коня... Контре в могиле оно без надобности_
(с)




> Здесь никто не обращается к родственникам погибших.


и это радует... лишь бы родные и близкие погибших не нарвались на трепача возжелавшего "донести светоч правды"...




> Не помню, когда мы перешли на "ты".


Извините сорвалось! 
Форумы попутал...

P.S. _Первый канал телевидения НЕпререкаемый авторитет, а как же свобода слова, мнений?_

----------


## Холостяк

*Ошибочка вышла. В космос.* 

Чтобы создать воздушно-космическую оборону России, нужно признать грубый просчет Минобороны.

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...-v-kosmos.html

----------


## Холостяк

*Лед сбил самолет с неба*

Старая противообледенительная система “Антея” могла не справиться с современной погодой
*“По такой погоде скоро начнут биться” — стуча по дереву, говорили в последние дни авиаспециалисты. И вот сбылось. Где тонко — а тонко сейчас у военных, — там и порвалось первым: упал военно-транспортный “Ан-22” “Антей”, выполнявший плановый полет по маршруту Воронеж—Тверь. Погибли 12 человек — основной и сменный экипажи самолета. В причинах трагедии сейчас разбирается военная прокуратура.*
По данным военной прокуратуры Московского военного округа, разбившийся “Ан-22” — 1974 года выпуска, и до окончания срока эксплуатации ему оставалось порядка 10 месяцев. Но последний капремонт он прошел в феврале 2010 года.
По версии следствия, самолет вылетел из Воронежа в аэропорт “Мигалово” Тверской области в 21.00 и вскоре пропал с экранов радаров. В это время жители поселка Красный Октябрь Тульской области увидели самолет, а затем услышали взрыв. Спасателям понадобилось три часа, чтобы с воздуха обнаружить место крушения “Ан-22”, а добраться туда удалось только утром 29 декабря.
Основной версией крушения, по данным источника Минобороны, является “отказ двигателей и систем управления”, так как перед падением “самолет не планировал, а упал сразу, после чего, видимо, и последовал взрыв”. На месте катастрофы обнаружены небольшие фрагменты фюзеляжа и воронка 20 метров в диаметре и 4 метра глубиной.
При этом военный прокурор Воронежского гарнизона Сергей Заряев опроверг появившуюся в СМИ информацию о том, что “Антей” вез на борту из Воронежа самолет “Су-24”. Он сказал, что “Ан-22” доставил в Воронеж для местного военного авиационного инженерного университета самолет “МиГ-31” и возвращался в Тверскую область порожним.
В связи с крушением “Ан-22” ВВС России в Тульской области полеты “Антеев” и стратегических Ту-95МС с аналогичными двигателями приостановлены до выяснения причин авиакатастрофы.
За комментариями “МК” обратился к специалистам.
Эксперт в области безопасности полетов Валентин Дудин:
— С большой долей вероятности можно говорить об отказе одного из четырех двигателей. По крайней мере 70% предыдущих катастроф с этими самолетами были связаны именно с этим. Дело в том, что при отказе одного из крайних двигателей на самолете возникает очень сильный крен, который практически невозможно выровнять рулями. Особенно если отказ произошел на малой высоте.
Летчик-испытатель, пилот-инструктор самолета “Ан-22” Александр Акименков:
— “Антей” — очень надежная машина, она проста как велосипед. Все, кто летал и летает на “Ан-22”, влюблены в этот самолет. В том числе и я. Те пять катастроф, что случились за всю историю его эксплуатации, не связаны непосредственно с самолетом, они имели исключительно внешние причины. Причиной предпоследней катастрофы в Твери стал, к примеру, перегруз. Правда были две кактастрофы “Ан-22” в Индии, в которых обвинили двигатели. После разбирательства выяснилось, что на тех самолетах стояли движки, где была нарушена технология производства винтов: соцсоревнование, спешили сдать и нарушили техническое задание. В результате винты разрушились в полете при входе в облака в зоне турбулентности. Тогда причину устранили, вернули технологию в прежнее русло и проблему эту закрыли.
Сейчас, конечно, тоже могло произойти что-то неординарное. Первое, что приходит в голову: самолет вошел в метеофронт, началось интенсивное обледенение, пошел дисбаланс винтов, в двигатели попали осколки льда, он мог начать разрушаться, экипаж не справился с ситуацией и т.д. Но, кстати, этот самолет способен сесть и на одном движке. Правда, темное время суток могло осложнить ситуацию.
Пока нет расшифровки “черных ящиков”, фантазировать можно что угодно. Но скажу одно: машина эта супернаджна. Двигатели “НК-12” — тоже. Иначе их бы никогда не поставили на стратегический “Ту-95МС”. Другое дело — как их эксплуатировать.
Специалист Центра по проектированию систем борьбы с обледенением самолетов Игорь Левин:
— Сейчас-то и на земле в Центральном районе сплошной лед, а уж если вы поднимаетесь на высоту, где встречаются теплые и холодные облака, — это 100%-ное обледенение. Самолеты просто по определению должны покрываться льдом. Когда обледенение очень интенсивно, оно смертельно опасно. Если на самолете стоят слабые противообледенительные системы, они просто захлебываются. На “Ан-22” — при оценке по шестибалльной шкале — противообледенительные система где-то на три с плюсом. На нем нет наших последних достижений, которые мы сделали для “Ил-86”, или “Ил-96” — там стоят изумительные противообледенительные системы, так что на “Ан-22” система могла в тяжелых погодных условиях и не справиться. Но учтите, как обычно говорят наши авиационные корифеи, катастрофа происходит обычно только тогда, когда соединяются сразу три вещи: неисправная техника, ошибка пилота и плохие метеоусловия.
http://www.mk.ru/incident/article/20...et-s-neba.html

----------


## Redav

> Чтобы создать воздушно-космическую оборону России, нужно признать грубый просчет Минобороны.


Московский Комсомолец со своими "источниками" жжет не по-детски

_Рассказывают, что Роскосмос гнет свою линию — подчинить себе Космические войска. Правда, в их первозданном виде, без армии РКО._
 :Smile:  :Biggrin: 

Веселая журналиста Ольга у неё талант находить в качестве "источников" каких-либо маразматиков или обиженных дяденек с "запылившимися" лампасами...

Интересно, а давно у нас Минобороны утверждает структуру, состав Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации? ЕМНИП с созданием ВКО трабодахаются еще со славных времен "застоя"... как и с созданием новой структуры ВС.

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС России планируют сформировать 2-3 полка Су-35 и 2 полка Су-34.

*http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=56924&cid=25

ВВС России планируют сформировать 2-3 полка многофункциональных истребителей Су-35, сообщил главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 

ПС.
Эта новость от 07.07.2008.
_Можно было бы порадоваться перспективам отечественной военной авиации, если бы эта бравурная новость из минобороны не свидетельствовала о серьезном отставании нашего самолетостроения от американского. Сейчас у нас самый массовый истребитель Су-27. Всего на вооружении 300 единиц. У американцев основной истребитель F – 16 (650 единиц)._


И вот пошли по новому кругу с той же радостью!!!!
Уже свежак от 2 января 2011.

*С 2011 года начнется формирование полков из Су-35.*

http://www.vz.ru/news/2011/1/2/459013.html

_В 2011 – 2015 годах в российских ВВС будет сформировано до трех полков, оснащенных сверхманевренными многофункциональными истребителями Су-35, сообщил официальный представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России по ВВС полковник Владимир Дрик._

«До поступления в ВВС истребителя пятого поколения, на переходный период с 2011 по 2015 годы, планируется сформировать два - три полка истребителей Су-35, которые представляют собой истребители поколения «4++», - сказал Дрик, передает «Интерфакс».

Су-35 - это глубоко модернизированный сверхманевренный многофункциональный истребитель. В нем использованы технологии пятого поколения, обеспечивающие превосходство над истребителями аналогичного класса, отметил он.

По данным компании «Сухой», отличительными особенностями Су-35 являются новый комплекс авионики на основе цифровой информационно-управляющей системы, интегрирующей системы бортового оборудования. На самолете также устанавливается новая радиолокационная станция (РЛС) с фазированной антенной решеткой с большой дальностью обнаружения воздушных целей и увеличенным числом одновременно сопровождаемых и обстреливаемых целей (сопровождение 30-ти и атака восьми воздушных целей, а также сопровождение четырех и атака двух наземных целей). Самолет имеет новые двигатели с увеличенной тягой и поворотным вектором тяги.

Многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 отличается широкой номенклатурой вооружения большой, средней и малой дальности. Он способен нести управляемые авиационные средства поражения (АСП) анти-РЛС, анти-корабль, общего назначения, корректируемые авиабомбы (КАБ), а также неуправляемее АСП. Радиолокационная заметность истребителя по сравнению с самолетами четвертого поколения уменьшена в несколько раз за счет электропроводящего покрытия фонаря кабины, нанесения радиопоглощающих покрытий и уменьшенного количества выступающих датчиков. Ресурс самолета - 6 тыс. летных часов, срок службы - 30 лет эксплуатации, назначенный ресурс двигателей с управляемым соплом - 4 тыс. часов.

«Всего в соответствии с уже подписанными долгосрочными контрактами ВВС должны будут получить около 130 боевых самолетов», - сказал Дрик.

Он уточнил, что уже пописаны три государственных контракта на поставку ВВС России в общей сложности около 70 новых боевых самолетов марки «Сухой». Среди них около 50 многофункциональных сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 (период поставок - с 2010 по 2015 гг.), более 10 модернизированных Су-27СМ и порядка пяти двухместных многоцелевых истребителей Су-30М2 (период поставок - до конца 2011 года).

Дрик напомнил, что ВВС уже получили шесть новых многоцелевых истребителей Су-34, сейчас эти машины проходят эксплуатацию в Липецком авиацентре ВВС.

В ближайшие несколько лет ВВС планируют получить, в соответствии с контрактом, еще около 25 подобных самолетов, строительство которой полным ходом идет на заводе НАПО в Новосибирске, сказал Дрик.

Кроме того, сообщил он, в части обеспечения ВВС бронированными дозвуковыми штурмовиками, с 2009 года было принято решение возобновить производство новых самолетов Су-25СМ в двухместном варианте, получившем название Су-25УБМ.

В последнее время, отметил Дрик, в ВВС стала активно поступать новая авиационная техника. Ряд новейших машин находится на стадии совместных государственных испытаний, подчеркнул он.

ПС. Нет комментариев

----------


## Redav

> ... ВВС России планируют сформировать 2-3 полка многофункциональных истребителей Су-35...
> 
> ПС.
> Эта новость от 07.07.2008.
> 
> Уже свежак от 2 января 2011.
> 
> *С 2011 года начнется формирование полков из Су-35.*...


Ну и что? Планировали, теперь начали план выполнять... будем дальше посмотреть.




> _Можно было бы порадоваться перспективам отечественной военной авиации, если бы эта бравурная новость из минобороны не свидетельствовала о серьезном отставании нашего самолетостроения от американского._


 :Eek:  а сокращение у амерских военных свидетельствует, что ни проиграли нам пятую мировую войну?  :Biggrin: 

_ Сейчас у нас самый массовый истребитель Су-27. Всего на вооружении 300 единиц. У американцев основной истребитель F – 16 (650 единиц)._
и сколько у амеров самолей аналогов нашим МиГ-25, МиГ-31 ?

Млять... если чего-то больше, то крик: "вечно вы планируете врага трупами завалить". Когда меньше: "шеф все пропало, их больше"
ИМХО будет ровно столько же: "тупо копируете супостата"
Не угодишь привередам.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

О наболевшем!
Конечно букаф много, но почитайте не поленитесь...  
Ссылка:http://malvinarus.livejournal.com/2118.html

----------


## kfmut

как красиво составлен пресс-релиз :-D




> ...будет *сформировано*...
> ................
> ...ряд *новейших* машин...

----------


## Холостяк

Да уж!
Это вот подарок для Главкома ВВС генерала Зелина и полковника Дрика по поводу формирования 2-3х полков Су-35...
Пусть собирают, сформируют и отрапортуются....

----------


## Nazar

> и сколько у амеров самолей аналогов нашим МиГ-25, МиГ-31 ?


А сколько у нас самих "летающих" Миг-25 осталось? И почему у американце должен быть именно аналог Миг-31? Назовите мне задачу, которую не сможет выполнить F-22 и F-15C с новым Амраамом, но сможет выполнить Миг-31? Только про сбивание и запускание спутников не надо :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> О наболевшем!
> Конечно букаф много, но почитайте не поленитесь...


Этой... фигне уже ни один год. Люди бают уже давно известно кто сей "секретный конструктор", от чего и почему у него "накипело" и как был состряпан сей "опус" без его ... благословения.  :Cool: 
Холостяк если поспрашаете здесь у уважаемых форумчан и они ответят откуда "звон" этого "опуса", то сообщите в личку. Дюже интересно узнать детали этой детективной истории...

Холостяк, а может вы в личке мне раскажите про себя, о своем житье бытье, поведаете свое виденье на происходящие события... Вам же интересно будет потом прочитать на форуме когда ссылаясь на вас же расскажу про то какой вы бяка? Нет? От тож...

----------


## Холостяк

По аналогам вот такая табличка есть... Там даже если вместе сложить МиГ-31-25-Су-27-35-кукурузники и модели "Звезда" в России все равно паритета с амерами нет....

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, а может вы в личке мне раскажите про себя, о своем житье бытье, поведаете свое виденье на происходящие события... Вам же интересно будет потом прочитать на форуме когда ссылаясь на вас же расскажу про то какой вы бяка? Нет? От тож...


Не смешите меня...

----------


## Redav

> Пусть собирают, сформируют и отрапортуются....


Им есть чем "поиграться", а для форумчан самое то...
Холостяк, давно приобрели и что в итоге получилось?
Вы не расскажите какая ... бяка и почему в перестроечные времена профукала все то что имел СССР? Много тогда в теплых креслицах суицидов было, а может дружным строем пошли в газеты правду-матку рассказывать те кто нынче так сильно переживает за армию России?

----------


## Redav

> ...И почему у американце должен быть именно аналог Миг-31? ...


От тож.. а почему у нас всё должно быть в точности как у них?

----------


## Холостяк

> Им есть чем "поиграться", а для форумчан самое то...
> Холостяк, давно приобрели и что в итоге получилось?
> Вы не расскажите какая ... бяка и почему в перестроечные времена профукала все то что имел СССР? Много тогда в теплых креслицах суицидов было, а может дружным строем пошли в газеты правду-матку рассказывать те кто нынче так сильно переживает за армию России?

----------


## Redav

> По аналогам вот такая табличка есть...


Разве запрашивал "мурзилку"? 




> Там даже если вместе сложить...


Вот она прелесть военного мышления некоторых стратегов СССР. У нас должно быть столько же как у амеров, а в идеале столько же как у всего НАТО. А оно нам НАДО? 

Считаете, что самые крутые учения нашей армии в СССР были ежегодные "Целина"? 

У гитлеровской Германии вместе со всеми ее союзниками участвовавшими в нападении на СССР сколько было ВСЕГО танков, а сколько ВСЕГО в Красной армии? Помогло? Много их осталось к зиме 1941 года когда враг до Москвы дошел?

----------


## Redav

> 


 :Cool:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Разве запрашивал "мурзилку"? 
> 
> 
> Вот она прелесть военного мышления некоторых стратегов СССР. У нас должно быть столько же как у амеров, а в идеале столько же как у всего НАТО. А оно нам НАДО? 
> 
> Считаете, что самые крутые учения нашей армии в СССР были ежегодные "Целина"? 
> 
> У гитлеровской Германии вместе со всеми ее союзниками участвовавшими в нападении на СССР сколько было ВСЕГО танков, а сколько ВСЕГО в Красной армии? Помогло? Много их осталось к зиме 1941 года когда враг до Москвы дошел?

----------


## Redav

> 


 :Rolleyes:  Стесняетесь отвечать на вопросы или боитесь что ненароком поведаете кто и как пилил бабло в ВПК СССР, как в те времена некоторые славные "стратеги" всю реорганизацию сводили к простому правилу: "всех под нож, но нас не трожь"?

----------


## Холостяк

> Стесняетесь отвечать на вопросы или боитесь что ненароком поведаете кто и как пилил бабло в ВПК СССР, как в те времена некоторые славные "стратеги" всю реорганизацию сводили к простому правилу: "всех под нож, но нас не трожь"?

----------


## Redav

> 


*...невинные забавы или предательство?*
http://lifevk.com/150-flirt-v-kontak...datelstvo.html

Для тех кто не помнит или забыл как раньше бабло пилили  :Cool:  Букф много, но это не пасквиль журналажника с размышлизмами даунов, а мемуары...

_Первые визитеры из службы вооружения ВВС, предложившие мне поставить подпись под документом, рекомендующим принять на вооружение новую радиотехническую станцию самолетной системы обороны, изрядно насторожили. Они прекрасно знали, что этот вопрос для меня нов, незнаком и не потому ли избрали такой «удобный момент» для его торопливого завершения? Не прибавило мне доверия к достоинствам предлагаемой системы и знакомство с техническими документами, как не убеждали в ее беспорочности и новенькие медали лауреатов Государственной премии, только что полученные моими оппонентами за создание именно этой станции. Ощущение не из приятных, если не сказать, идиотское. От тебя, нового начальника, к которому еще присматриваются, ждут командирского решения, а ты мямлишь, потому, что не все понимаешь. А те, что ждут, все, оказывается, понимают, но втайне очень не хотят, чтобы и я понял. «Котом в мешке» оказалась станция и для инженеров — специалистов управления Дальней авиации. [467] Они-то и надоумили попросить наш вэвээсовский НИИ Молоткова, как мы называли это учреждение по имени его начальника, дать свое заключение по всей проблеме предстоящего переоборудования самолетов. К нашему удивлению, такой документ уже был оформлен, но, поскольку в нем содержались неутешительные выводы, «заинтересованные лица» его зажали. 

Постепенно всплыла вся история вопроса. Оказывается, станция помех самолетным радиолокационным прицелам противника была задана промышленникам еще лет десять тому назад. Разработчики с энтузиазмом ухватились за эту тему, но, плюнув на все обусловленные сроки, тянули время, как могли. Работа высоко оплачивалась, а все остальное не имело для них никакого значения. Не зря подобные затяжные работы, каких в промышленных министерствах скапливалось великое множество, вполне общепринято и обиходно именовались «кормушками». Кто только к ним не прилипал! 

Станция в конце концов родилась, и поскольку ее характеристики, в общем, как оказалось, соответствовали тем, давним, еще десять лет тому назад заданным, Минрадиопром решил, что с задачей справился и счел возможным представить разработчиков, а заодно и некоторых не очень надоедавших им заказчиков из службы вооружения ВВС к государственным премиям. Не теряя времени, на заводах был размещен заказ на серийное производство нескольких сотен новорожденных станций, и вскоре их поток стал искать свои адреса. [470] 

Все, казалось, в порядке. Да за то время, пока шел «творческий процесс», во всех странах НАТО сменилось целое поколение самолетов-истребителей, а заодно, как водится, обновились и их бортовые системы обнаружения и прицеливания, мощность излучения которых была совершенно непреодолимой для нашей устаревшей еще до рождения «новинки». В строю натовских ВВС оставалось всего десять или двенадцать экземпляров, стоявших на датских аэродромах и готовых к списанию, старых истребителей «Хантер», которым она еще кое-как могла «заплевать глаза». На большее подняться ей было не дано. 

Но вооруженцы, несмотря на очевидность фактов, наседали. Затевалось «перетягивание каната», грозившее перерасти в крупный скандал. 

Между тем наступил январь, и однажды, вернувшись из очередной служебной поездки, мне сообщили о моем назначении командующим Дальней авиацией.
...
От Агальцова я принял еще несколько председательских постов всяческих комиссий по вооружению, теперь уже государственных, поскольку речь шла о создании новых самолетов и ракет. Но не утихали споры и вокруг той злополучной радиотехнической станции, которую молодые лауреаты все еще пытались протолкнуть на борт наших самолетов. Теперь мне противостоял более крупный калибр вооруженцев. Атаку вел сам заместитель главнокомандующего по вооружению — человек решительный, не страдавший раздумьями и абсолютно неуязвимый по причине своего прямого родства с одним из высочайших иерархов ЦК. Александр Николаевич не мог не понимать абсурдности своих настояний, но также не мог и отказаться от них, попав в чудовищно разорительную западню. Оплаченный многомиллионными суммами поток новеньких и совершенно негодных для дела станций, хлынувших с завода, уже нельзя было остановить. [477] 

Не видя успехов в противоборстве, мой новый оппонент смело, не опасаясь последствий, подключил на свою сторону только что заступившего на пост главнокомандующего ВВС П. С. Кутахова. Тот, набирая молодую главкомовскую силу, встретил меня бурно и, не дав слова вымолвить, потребовал немедленно, без разговоров приступить к доработке самолетов, но, наткнувшись на институтское заключение, о существовании которого не подозревал, но с которым я теперь не расставался, потихоньку обмяк, стал вчитываться. На последней странице нашел жесткий, как приговор, вывод, утверждавший, что при установке предлагаемой станции помех вместо демонтированной кормовой артиллерийской установки оборонительные возможности самолета... снизятся в полтора раза. Вот те на! Было над чем задуматься. Расточительный просчет службы вооружения затянул главкома в тупик. Колеблясь между двумя опасными решениями — ставить или не ставить, — он не мог избрать ни одного из них. 

— Решайте сами, — хмуро бросил он нам. 

Александр Николаевич, не боясь греха, стал напирать с новой силой, но, видя мою неподатливость, еще раз вытащил к главкому. 

— Ладно, — сказал главком, на этот раз обращаясь ко мне, — решай сам. 

Сомнения меня не мучили. Александр Николаевич скис окончательно. 

— Что же делать? — вопрошал он в отчаянии. — А что, если эти станции сдать на склады? [478] 

— Куда угодно. Только не на самолеты, — ответил я. 

Где была упрятана эта несчастная продукция, я так и не знал. 

Прошло около 15 лет. Уже давно Александр Николаевич был осторожно переведен на менее хлопотливую работу, главком, успев отметить свое семидесятилетие, в том же году скончался, произошли изменения и в других структурах руководства ВВС. И вот однажды, к началу очередного заседания Военного совета, в зал быстрыми шагами взволнованно вошел А. Н. Ефимов — новый главком и, не садясь за стол, выпалил жесткой скороговоркой: 

— На складах обнаружены в заводской упаковке многолетние залежи сотен станций помех для самолетов дальней авиации. Кто это сделал? — грозно спросил он. 

В мертвой тишине поднялся я и коротко изложил суть той, теперь уже почти забытой истории. Главком сразу понял, что все безвозвратно ушло в прошлое и спросить за это ему ни с кого не удастся, как не удалось бы и раньше. Он с силой шлепнул папкой об стол, сел и приступил к очередному вопросу. 

С первых дней вхождения в новую должность для меня стало очевидным, что более коварной области деяний, чем вооруженческая, тут, пожалуй, не встретишь. В сложных переплетениях корпоративных эгоистических связей терялись ориентиры, возникали и исчезали иллюзии удачных решений, вспыхивали мелочные амбиции и претензии. [479] Самый захудалый промышленный производитель, все еще работающий на допотопной технологии, но сохраняющий монополию в своем деле, мог откровенно, многими годами игнорировать сроки исполнения заказов, по нескольку раз срывая их и цепко держа за горло всю проблему, чтоб, наконец, предложить какое-нибудь неуклюжее и отяжелевшее изделие с ничтожным коэффициентом полезности. Заседания госкомиссий порою превращались в поля сражений, где высшим приоритетом в поисках истины были ведомственные и личностные интересы, но уж никак не оборонные. 

Уже шли испытания дальнего бомбардировщика «Ту-22М», а машина все не получалась. Первоначально задуманная как модификация уже состоявшей в строю сверхзвуковой «Ту-22», она вбирала в себя все новые и новые конструктивные решения и в конце концов, обретя изменяемую геометрию крыльев, более мощные двигатели, принципиально иную компоновку кабин и силовых установок, не говоря уже о серьезных переделках системы вооружения, предстала совершенно новым типом самолета, хотя все еще по исходному замыслу носила старый титул, разве что с притороченной буквой М. Да так с ней навсегда и осталась. 

Вполне естественно, при таких «дополнениях» машина по сравнению с изначально заданным весом заметно отяжелела, и даже новые, более мощные двигатели не могли ее подтянуть к двойной скорости звука, не говоря уже о том, что для разбега ей не хватало не то что 1800 метров взлетной полосы, как было обусловлено тактико-техническими требованиями, но и наших стандартных 2500. Тогда поставили, во спасение, еще более сильные движки — с двадцатитонной тягой. Но за это время и вес подрос, не дав машине ожидаемой резвости. [480] Эта вечная гонка весов и тяги ввергала в неизбывные страдания всех авиационных конструкторов. Но что мог сделать главный конструктор Дмитрий Сергеевич Марков, создатель, к слову, таких знаменитых и долговечных машин, как «Р-5», «Ту-16», «Ту-22», если вся «начинка» — вооружение, радиотехника, самолетное оборудование, даже обыкновенная проводка — во много раз превышала предполагаемые веса. Да и сам металл был слишком тяжел и слабоват. Чтоб держать такую массу, вместо легких узлов и конструкций монтировались мощные блоки, оставляя машине минимальный запас прочности. 

На одном из очередных совещаний комиссии в КБ А. Н. Туполева, где решалась судьба последней модели «Ту-22М», все еще не дотягивавшей до заданных требований, напряжение в противостоянии промышленников с «моей» командой достигло крайних пределов. Прибывший на комиссию министр авиационной промышленности Петр Васильевич Дементьев в перерыве между заседаниями отозвал меня в кабинет Андрея Николаевича и, «облагораживая» свою речь крепчайшими «фиоритурами», стал внушать мне, что машина и так хороша, а что бежит она на разбеге более двух с половиной километров, так это не беда — полосы можно удлинить. Песком, мол, наша страна, слава богу, не бедствует. 

Он прекрасно осознавал всю нелепость своих аргументов, но другими не располагал. К его несчастью, и я не был настолько наивен, чтобы не понять простое: уж если машине для разбега маловато наших полос, то не хватит ей духу выйти и на заданную скорость. Да так оно и было, больше тысячи шестисот молодая красавица не давала, а ждали от нее — две четыреста. [481] 

Об этом, уклоняясь от предложенного тона, я сказал спокойно и жестко. «Что ж, не хочешь брать, ну и хрен с тобой, — заключил Петр Васильевич. — Вот буду строгать пассажирские самолеты — народ спасибо скажет». 

О, как счастлив народ, о котором так нежно пекутся!_ 

продолжение здесь
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...kov_vv/04.html

----------


## FLOGGER

И что  из этого следует?

----------


## Redav

> И что  из этого следует?


НИЧЕГО!
"Плач Ярославны" о нынешнем "попиле бабла" не имеет смысла. В славные времена "застоя" его "пилили" масштабней... и за этим стоит столько всяких заморочек, что мама не горюй.
Промышленности надо развиваться, для этого нужно реализовывать новые проекты, обновлять производство, осваивать новые технологии. Без этого ЛЮБАЯ страна начинает "загнивать".
Государству порой приходится тратить финансы на "туфту", что бы эти деньги стали "работать" на заводах... Главное найти золотую середину, а не впадать в крайность когда начальники на заводах, военпреды и военные заказчики плачутся, радеют "хорошим людям", но нет развития станочного парка и технологий на заводе, а в ОКБ не создают проекты... "будущего" на пользу стране и армии.
За бугром те же "игрушки", такой же "попил бабла", те же цели... Так было, так есть, так будет.

_Когда мне всё понятно, мучаюсь бессонницей. В голове крутится мысль: или я дурак, или все вокруг дураки?_ (с)
 :Cool:

----------


## Serjio

> *Лед сбил самолет с неба*
> 
> Старая противообледенительная система “Антея” могла не справиться с современной погодой
> .


Представьте ситуацию: по причине обледенения ОДНОВРЕМЕННО встают все четыре двигателя. Смешно, правда? 

Единственное существо, точнее, аппарат, который знает об этом всё - МСРП. Который уже давно найден. Антей падал с 7200 всего МИНУТУ. Под 70 град. вошел в землю.

----------


## Холостяк

> НИЧЕГО!
> "Плач Ярославны" о нынешнем "попиле бабла" не имеет смысла. В славные времена "застоя" его "пилили" масштабней... и за этим стоит столько всяких заморочек, что мама не горюй.
> Промышленности надо развиваться, для этого нужно реализовывать новые проекты, обновлять производство, осваивать новые технологии. Без этого ЛЮБАЯ страна начинает "загнивать".
> Государству порой приходится тратить финансы на "туфту", что бы эти деньги стали "работать" на заводах... Главное найти золотую середину, а не впадать в крайность когда начальники на заводах, военпреды и военные заказчики плачутся, радеют "хорошим людям", но нет развития станочного парка и технологий на заводе, а в ОКБ не создают проекты... "будущего" на пользу стране и армии.
> За бугром те же "игрушки", такой же "попил бабла", те же цели... Так было, так есть, так будет.
> 
> _Когда мне всё понятно, мучаюсь бессонницей. В голове крутится мысль: или я дурак, или все вокруг дураки?_ (с)


Да вы , батенька, не выспамшись!
Откуда дровишк..., вернее, инфа про распил бабла в славные времена застоя? Неужели поучаствовали или как у классика - отец слышишь пилит, а я отвожу....   
Цели как раз разные...

----------


## Redav

> Да вы , батенька, не выспамшись!
> Откуда дровишк..., вернее, инфа про распил бабла в славные времена застоя?


Милейший вы мне свои "болячки" и "озабоченность" не приписывайте!

Пример приведен, ссылка дана. Детишкам в коротких штанишках рассказывайте, что когда "_На складах обнаружены в заводской упаковке многолетние залежи сотен станций помех для самолетов дальней авиации._" пролежавшие там 15 лет, то они там оказались потому что завод их лабавший отдал  эту... это... никому не нужное изделие на хранение, а не сплавил хлам при помощи доброжелателей минуя Решетникова и получил денюжку для оплаты всех расходов, оплаты труда рабочих, инженеров, "праздничного приказа о награждении денежной премией и ценными подарками за достижения в области обеспечения обороноспособности СССР"... наверняка не забыли "вклад" военпредов и других дяденек с "шайбами" на погонах за их подписульки и уговоры главкома...

В результате на ДА списали дерьмо ей не нужное, склад затоварен, денюжки попилены и всплыло это через 15 лет когда все сроки давности по уголовной ответственности просрочены... Это при Сталине выяснилось бы, что все причастные к этой афере вместе со своими родными и близкими до седьмого колена буквально вчера передали шпионские сведения вражеским разведкам  :Biggrin:  и теперь самым счастливым из них сидеть долго и далеко по ст. 58, а кому-то как "безвинно репрессированному" под "вышак" загреметь...  

По ссылочке дальше почитайте. Как назвать выделение денег на разработку и создание "сотки" когда победа туполевцев была заранее известна и предрешена. Конкурс по ПАК ФА по сравнению с этим честнейшее состязание с экономией миллиардов... правда перед этим миговцы в другом конкурсе (отголосок славных "застойных" времен) слепили "чюдо-юдо", но из прирожденой скромности на заре дерьмократических преобразований ни у кого рука не поднялась развивать его дальше и назвать папеланц истребителем 5-го поколения. В итоге пшик, а денюжки то тютю и смею предположить не малые  :Rolleyes: 




> Неужели поучаствовали или как у классика - отец слышишь пилит, а я отвожу....


За себя милейший, за себя говорите! 

По косвенным данным уж вы то наверняка должны были посодействовать попилу бабла. На этом форуме присутствую и другие кто вместе с вами участвовал в этой ... "афере".  :Rolleyes:  

Не кричите и не возмущайтесь!  Вспомните хорошенько... не малые деньги были попилены, а ваше участие свелось к роли "дойной коровы" (не наезжаю, не оскорбляю, а только по сути)... хотя имеется вероятность, что вы и не помогли этому попилу.

Вспоминайте, вспоминайте... поведайте форумчанам какой это был классический попил бабла в славные "застойно-перестроечные" времена  :Wink: 
_Курочка по зернышку, а весь двор в дерьме_ (с)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Представьте ситуацию: по причине обледенения ОДНОВРЕМЕННО встают все четыре двигателя. Смешно, правда?


Про обледенение не скажу, чтоб из-за него именно встали моторы. А, вот случай, когда у Ан-12-го встали все моторы и он упал, был. Было это давно, сейчас уже помню, когда, но тогда по расследованию катастрофы,  выяснилось, что в керосине была вода, она на высоте замерзла. И всё.

----------


## An-Z

> Представьте ситуацию: по причине обледенения ОДНОВРЕМЕННО встают все четыре двигателя. Смешно, правда? 
> ...


Вроде был случай, когда у Ту-95 (Моздок) из за запоздалого включения ПОС практически одновременно встали, захлебнувшись стаявшим льдом, все двигатели, самолёт упал, все погибли.. поэтому не смешно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще, ПОС должна включаться автоматически. Может, она не справилась с интенсивным обледенением?

----------


## muk33

> Вообще, ПОС должна включаться автоматически. Может, она не справилась с интенсивным обледенением?


Обогрев коков винтов на Ту-95 включается бортинженером по команде командира экипажа.

----------


## FLOGGER

Если это и так, то откуда КВС узнает об обледенении? Должна сработать какая-то сигнализация обледенения. Если она есть, то непонятно, почему не сделано автоматическое включене ПОС? Неужели на Ту-95, не самом древнем самолете, этого нет. Я не спорю, я просто удивляюсь.

----------


## Redav

> Если это и так, то откуда КВС узнает об обледенении?


 :Eek: 




> Должна сработать какая-то сигнализация обледенения. Если она есть, то непонятно, почему не сделано автоматическое включене ПОС? ...


ПОСы устанавливаются только в одном из двух вариантов: с автоматическим включением или ручным?
У нас нет ПОС одновременно с двумя вариантами? Люди бают, что есть и устанавливаются... Тогда в чём сыр-бор?

_Я не спорю, я просто удивляюсь._ (c)

----------


## muk33

> ПОСы устанавливаются только в одном из двух вариантов: с автоматическим включением или ручным?
> У нас нет ПОС одновременно с двумя вариантами? Люди бают, что есть и устанавливаются... Тогда в чём сыр-бор?
> 
> _Я не спорю, я просто удивляюсь._ (c)


Автомата на данном самолете не предусмотрено, возможно потому, что при включении ПОС заметно падает тяга. В случае наличия обледенения командир (определяя его по РИ, загоранию лампочки-сигнализатора или визуально) дает команду БИ на включение ПОС (ВНА, передних кромок воздухозаборников, маслорадиаторов - воздушно-тепловая; коков винтов, передних кромок несущих поверхностей и киля - электрическая).  Есть ПОС с двумя вариантами - например на Л-39. Но датчик там немного "сумасшедший" - радиоизотопный, показывает обледенение даже при его фактическом отсутствии. А поскольку при включении ПОС также падает тяга, его тоже ставят в положении ручное или отключено.

----------


## boyan

> Вообще, ПОС должна включаться автоматически. Может, она не справилась с интенсивным обледенением?


На вертолетах вручную и автоматически.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На вертолетах вручную и автоматически.


Совершенно верно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Автомата на данном самолете не предусмотрено,


Понятно.



> датчик там немного "сумасшедший" - радиоизотопный, показывает обледенение даже при его фактическом отсутствии.


РИО-3?



> А поскольку при включении ПОС также падает тяга, его тоже ставят в положении ручное или отключено.


С выключенным зимой все же рискованно.

----------


## muk33

Рискованно, конечно, но так было сделано. Все отдано на откуп командиру. И не только на нем. Вот на двух "туполях" одного типа: 134А - только ручной режим, а на УБЛ - есть и автоматический. Да, РИО-3

----------


## Холостяк

*Су-27: 40 лет лучшему российскому истребителю*

http://rian.ru/analytics/20110119/323731540.html



Основными достоинством Су-27 является сочетание высокой маневренности со столь же высокими способностями к бою на дальних дистанциях. Это делает машину ОКБ Сухого грозным противником на всех дистанциях.

----------


## Павел1988

Да не один из, а лучший. И самый красивый в придачу.

----------


## Антон

> 10 февраля 2011 г., Aviation Explorer –  Первые два палубных истребителя МиГ-29К будут поставлены Военно-морскому флоту России в текущем году, сообщает АРМС-ТАСС. Они будут базироваться на авианесущем крейсере "Адмирал Кузнецов". Об этом стало известно на международном авиасалоне "Аэро Индия-2011" от членов российской делегации.
> 
> Накануне в ходе пресс-конференции для журналистов и.о. руководителя Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Михаил Погосян отметил интерес командования ВМФ России к приобретению партии этих истребителей после закупки индийской стороной 16 машин для национальных ВМС.
> 
> Корабельный вариант истребителя МиГ-29К для российского ВМФ будет несколько отличаться по составу бортового оборудования от МиГ-29К, поставляемого индийским ВМС. ВМС Индии получили первые 16 истребителей МиГ-29К, после чего в твердый контракт был переведен опцион на закупку у Российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" еще 29 самолетов этого типа.


http://www.aex.ru/news/2011/2/10/82574/

----------


## muk33

Врет, гад, и даже не краснеет. Это из области "Су-35 уже в войсках".

----------


## kfmut

Что официально контракт заключили уже? Или Индия отказалась от мартовского контракта на 29 машин? Или провели испытания отечественного варианта? Да и помнится говорили, что полный производственный цикл для современного истребителя у нас - это сильно долго...

-------------------------

як-130 летать-то начали?

----------


## APKAH

В том то и дело что контракта еще нету, все началось что кто-то брякнул что "они нам нужны", дальше "хотения" дело вероятно не продвинулось,
 в 2009 году в СМИ появились подобные статьи:

"Есть решение министра обороны РФ, которое предоставляет возможность поставки этих самолетов для военно-морского флота Российской Федерации", — сообщил вице-президент ОАК Михаил Погосян.

Ну а журналисы напечатали уже напрямую: 
"палубные истребители МиГ-29К будут поставляться для Военно-морского флота (ВМФ) России"

ну и сподобные сплетни:

 "МО РФ планирует до конца 2011 г. получить 26 новых палубных истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ - заявил РИА «Новости» высокопоставленный источник в ВПК."

----------


## Антон

> Врет, гад, и даже не краснеет. Это из области "Су-35 уже в войсках".


Посмотрим 31 декабря....

----------


## PPV

> Врет, гад, и даже не краснеет. Это из области "Су-35 уже в войсках".


А кто гад? И что именно он соврал?

Если речь о Погосяне, то напомню, что фраза из сообщения дословно была следующая: "...Накануне в ходе пресс-конференции для журналистов и.о. руководителя Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Михаил Погосян отметил интерес командования ВМФ России к приобретению партии этих истребителей после закупки индийской стороной 16 машин для национальных ВМС. ..."

Это все, что журналисты приписали именно Погосяну. Потому что все остальное приписано каким-то неназванным "членам делегации". Так в чем именно он соврал?

----------


## A.F.

> два палубных истребителя МиГ-29К будут поставлены Военно-морскому флоту России в текущем году


Как вариант, возможно, подразумевалась передача МО двух имеющихся у РСК корабелок - опытных 941 и 947 (после переоборудования второго обратно из 967), для проведения ГСИ. Как было, например с Су-34 - формально это же была передача МО, а фактически машины шли не в строевые полки, а в Ахтубу на ГСИ. Аналогично, насколько понимаю, будет и с ближайшими Су-35.

----------


## Pilot

Враки это все. Вчера говорил с Погосяном и сегодня с Барковским. Контракта нет и только в этом году попытаются его подписать. Есть некая проблема в виде министра. Первые машины будут не раньше 12 года. остальное кто-то придумал. кстати, сегодня наши журналисты на экскурсии, кроме нас и Петра Бутовского на выставке никого небыло. в блоге есть фоты и короткие отчеты.

----------


## muk33

> А кто гад? И что именно он соврал?


Aviation Explorer, ссылаясь на мифических членов российской делегации. Соврал про поставки, ибо самолета российской комплектации не существует в природе. Соврал про базирование, поскольку  ДЕМОНСТРАЦИОННЫЕ полеты самолетов в сентябре 2009 года подтвердили лишь ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ базирования. Испытания, включая возможность сопряжения систем данного корабля и самолета НЕ ПРОВОДИЛИСЬ.

----------


## Pilot

поговорил с человеком, который это написал. Он просто не очень понял о чем говорили.

----------


## muk33

> поговорил с человеком, который это написал. Он просто не очень понял о чем говорили.


Вот так у нас всегда. Причем иногда кажется, что оба верхних тоже порой не понимают, о чем говорят... :Frown:

----------


## APKAH

Кто-нибудь слыхал что нового у нас в Дальней Авиации ? В 2007 году первый зам. ком. ДА ген.-м-р А.Жихарев говорил о модернизации Ту-22м3, отвечая на вопрос, сколько еще времени будут находиться модернизированные Ту-22М3 на вооружении, генерал сообщил:
_"по своему ресурсу они смогут отработать до 2015-2017 годов."_
Если все же опытные образцы модернизированных бомберов переоборудовали, то где они и что с ними сегодня ?
Ну если модернизированные до 17 года, то сколько тогда осталось жить не модернизированным ?
Что там с проектами модернизации Ту-22м5 и Ту-95мсм ?
Как проходят(прошли) испытания модернизированного Ту-95 ?
Планируется ли отказ от дальней авиации как от рода войск ?

----------


## Холостяк

Новости этой уже года два, но был удивлен, что опять она "на слуху". 
Конечно не хило списать себе в карман лям евро на несуществующие работы! Ни чё распилили! Специально прозвонил знакомым в Люберцы, так говорят, что это новый виток расследования и прокуратура серьезно работает... *Любопытно, неужели доведут до конца дело о воровстве и правосудие определит справедливое наказание за деяния тем, кто нарушил закон....?* Просто я еще два года назад слышал об этом факте, но тогда должностные лица просто мирно поувольнялись кто по выслуге, кто по пределу, кто по здоровью... К примеру - замначальника нии по науке..., которым там же уже гражданским себе местечко организовал и сейчас "пилит". Прикол в том, что никого не уволили за воровство, хотя взыскания навешали и вроде как кто-то "добровольно" возмещал или делал вид.... У всех тогда, да и до сих пор, настрой - что полный беспредел творится.

*Военная прокуратура выявила крупные хищения финансовых средств в 13-м государственном научно-исследовательском институте (ГНИИ)....* 

http://www.infosud.ru/anticorruption...251752691.html

_15:31 31/01/2011_ 
_МОСКВА, 31 янв - РАПСИ. Военная прокуратура выявила крупные хищения финансовых средств в 13-м государственном научно-исследовательском институте (ГНИИ) и в главном военно-медицинском управлении Минобороны России, заявил в понедельник в интервью РИА Новости начальник второго управления Главной военной прокуратуры (ГВП) Александр Никитин._
_Тринадцатый ГНИИ Минобороны РФ расположен в подмосковных Люберцах. Это единственная организация оборонного ведомства, способная комплексно исследовать причины отказов авиатехники. Возможности этого НИИ используются Межгосударственным авиационным комитетом (МАК) при расследовании причин авиакатастроф и отказов авиатехники. Здесь же проходит и дешифровка так называемых "черных ящиков"._
_"Только по нескольким эпизодам преступной деятельности должностных лиц 13-го Государственного научно-исследовательского института Минобороны России и ЗАО "Кулон" выявлено хищение свыше 40 миллионов рублей. Это сумма работ, которые никогда не выполнялись", - сказал генерал-майор юстиции Никитин._

----------


## Sanych62

"Только по нескольким эпизодам преступной деятельности должностных лиц 13-го Государственного научно-исследовательского института Минобороны России и ЗАО "Кулон" выявлено хищение свыше 40 миллионов рублей. Это сумма работ, которые никогда не выполнялись"

 Деньги перечисляет *заказчик* после *подписания Акта выполнения работ*
 По упорным слухам ЗАО "Кулон" суд выиграло. 
 ПМСМ очередная журналистская "сенсация" типа утки. 
 Будет ли *юрист* говорить о хищении *до решения суда*?

----------


## muk33

13ГНИИ уже потерял статус института он теперь центр -  НИЦ ЭРАТ. И судя по названию еще и перестал быть Государственным.

----------


## Холостяк

Откуда тогда идет поднятие "волны"? И зачем? По тому, что юрист озвучил факт хищения и назвал приблизительную сумму хищения, то в этом ничего удивительного. Тайна следствия не разглашена. Тем более уже скоро вроде как заканчиваются сроки давности... Странно.... Думаю опять пыли напустили и бабло распилили вместе….

----------


## Холостяк

> 13ГНИИ уже потерял статус института он теперь центр - НИЦ ЭРАТ. И судя по названию еще и перестал быть Государственным.


Да, вроде как 6 НИЦ.... Хотя надо уточнить ГНИЦ или НИЦ.....

----------


## Sanych62

> Думаю опять пыли напустили и бабло распилили вместе….


 Версия имеет право на существование.
 Кстати на прошлой неделе в одной (ну не помню) из телепрограмм говорилось про махинации в МО, но там фигурировали уже только медики.

----------


## Sanych62

> Да, вроде как 6 НИЦ.... Хотя надо уточнить ГНИЦ или НИЦ.....


 НИЦ ЭРАТ и так далее.

----------


## AC

> 13ГНИИ уже потерял статус института он теперь центр -  НИЦ ЭРАТ. И судя по названию еще и перестал быть Государственным.


Вот тут неавно официально было написано:
http://www.lubernet.ru/id/191/download/862/
"...Наградить Знаком отличия «Благодарность за ратную службу» за ответственное исполнение служебного долга:
...
- Зотова Валерия Алексеевича – полковника, начальника НИЦ ЭРАТ г. Люберцы (ФГУ «4-го ЦНИ МО России)...".

Хм-м... А что есть теперь "ФГУ "4-й ЦНИ МО России""???  :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

*WikiLeaks: о российской армии



14.02.2011, Норвегия* | Сегодня газета «Aftenposten», которой в свое время Джулиан Ассанж скинул все 250 000 документов своего архива, опубликовала статью на основе секретных документов НАТО, касающихся оценки состояния российской армии на основе анализа результатов учений «Ладога-2009» и «Запад-2009». Оценка эта совсем нерадостная для нас — статья озаглавлена «Безнадежный приговор русской армии».

Напомню, что цель масштабных учений, которые проходили на территории Белоруссии в августе-сентябре 2009 года заключалась в «отработке взаимодействия в нейтрализации вооруженных конфликтов и уничтожении террористических групп». Кроме этого, после войны в Грузии, показавшей слабые стороны российской армии, солдаты которой часто были вынуждены, как пишет газета, координировать свои действия с помощью своих личных мобильных телефонов, а наибольшую угрозу для российских истребителей представляла собственная ПВО, российские военные хотели ликвидировать обнаруженные недостатки.

Военное командование НАТО внимательно следило за ходом учений с помощью разведслужб и спутников-шпионов. Вывод, который содержится в документах закрытого брифинга НАТО в Брюсселе в ноября 2009 года, такой: ситуация в российской армии куда хуже, чем это можно было себе представить. Наблюдатели пришли к выводу, что «русские воевали сами с собой».

В документах НАТО указывается на следующие слабые стороны российской армии: 

• сильную зависимость от устаревших типов вооружения, 

• неспособность осуществлять совместные операции наземных войск вместе с ВВС

• острую нехватку стратегических транспортных средств, которая приводит к неготовности воевать в любое время года, 

• отсутствие навыков координации совместных атак, 

• полную неготовность войск вести современную войну по типу американской доктрины «network centric warfare», 

• низкое чувство товарищества среди личного состава и его слабую профессиональную подготовку.

Самое печальное, что указанные недостатки приводят к тому, что армия даже в локальных конфликтах готова применить тактическое ядерное оружие, пытаясь таким радикальным образом решить поставленную задачу — было замечено «скрытное моделирование ситуаций, когда применяется такое тактическое ядерное оружие».

Полностью статью в «Aftenposten» можно прочитать в бумажной версии газеты или в сокращенном виде на сайте: http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/uriks/wikileaks/article4028756.ece

----------


## AC

МОСКВА, 15 февраля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. *В Ставропольском крае при выполнении планового полета сегодня совершил жесткую посадку вертолет Ми-28Н /"Ночной охотник"/ ВВС России*, подтвердили ИТАР-ТАСС в Управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны. По предварительной версии, причиной стал отказ двигателя. 
"Инцидент произошел в 10:30 мск в Буденновском районе Ставропольского края. При выполнении планового полета вертолет Ми-28Н совершил жесткую посадку. Специалисты поисково-спасательной службы оперативно прибыли на место посадки и эвакуировали экипаж вертолета в госпиталь. Приступила к работе комиссия Минобороны по расследованию причин инцидента. По предварительной версии, он связан с отказом двигателя", - сказал собеседник агентства.

----------


## Pilot

отказ одного вряд ли, скорее редуктор. Есть инфа, что командир погиб :(

----------


## AC

> отказ одного вряд ли, скорее редуктор. Есть инфа, что командир погиб :(


с ленты информагентств:
МОЛНИЯ
МИНОБОРОНЫ ОФИЦИАЛЬНО ПОДТВЕРЖДАЕТ ГИБЕЛЬ КОМАНДИРА ЭКИПАЖА ВЕРТОЛЕТА
МИ-28, УПАВШЕГО В СТАВРОПОЛЬСКОМ КРАЕ
***/ ЯЧ

----------


## Pilot

полеты Ми-28 приостановлены

----------


## timsz

> Сегодня газета «Aftenposten», которой в свое время Джулиан Ассанж скинул все 250 000 документов своего архива, опубликовала статью на основе секретных документов НАТО, касающихся оценки состояния российской армии на основе анализа результатов учений «Ладога-2009» и «Запад-2009». Оценка эта совсем нерадостная для нас — статья озаглавлена «Безнадежный приговор русской армии».


Вряд ли там есть что-то для нас интересное. Думать о нашей армии хуже, чем мы сами думаем о ней, просто невозможно.




> Самое печальное, что указанные недостатки приводят к тому, что армия даже в локальных конфликтах готова применить тактическое ядерное оружие, пытаясь таким радикальным образом решить поставленную задачу — было замечено «скрытное моделирование ситуаций, когда применяется такое тактическое ядерное оружие».


А вот это хорошо, что заметили. Пущай боятся.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 15 фев - РИА Новости. Командир вертолета Ми-28Н ("Ночной охотник"), совершившего во вторник жесткую посадку, скончался в военном госпитале в Буденновске (Ставропольский край), сообщил РИА Новости по телефону источник в медицинских кругах региона.

"Полчаса назад поступила информация, что командир экипажа умер от полученных травм. Состояние здоровья штурмана-оператора пока не вызывает никаких опасений", - отметил собеседник агентства.

----------


## APKAH

Lenta.ru
_Представитель Минобороны рассказал, что решение совершить вынужденную посадку экипаж вертолета принял после того, как на высоте 600 метров произошла разгерметизация. 
   Вместе с тем, ранее сообщалось, что вертолет вынужден был сесть после того, как в редуктор двигателя попала стружка. Во время посадки машина ударилась кабиной о землю._

----------


## Pilot

Представитель МО сказал разбалансировка и высота 400 и стружка в редукторе

----------


## Павел1988

Только что по новостям сказали, что это был Ми-8, а не Ми-28. Что выглядит гораздо правдопообнее, ибо конструкция охотника с его шасси, подвижным полом и спецкреслами вряд ли позволила бы при всего лишь жесткой посадке получить такие травмы экипажу, что один умер, а второй с серьезными травмами.

----------


## Pilot

если только не упал кабиной вниз. вот фото

----------


## Павел1988

Нихрена себе "жесткая посадка с частичным разрушением корпуса"!! Они че, дебилы что ли подобное в СМИ писать? В таком случае слава Богу. что хоть второй выжил.

----------


## Pilot

Погиб подполковник Андрей Глянцев, второй Игорь Симавин

----------


## muk33

Как наши "официальные лица" любят пудрить людям мозги.   :Mad:  Для данного происшествия есть четкое определение - катастрофа. Нет в нормативных документах вила АП под названием "жесткая посадка". Стружка в редуктор не "попадает", а образуется, когда редуктор начинает "жевать сам себя". По неофициальной информации при снижении (после сигнала о стружке в редукторе) на высоте 300 метров началось неуправляемое вращение (очевидно отказал рулевой винт).

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот тут неавно официально было написано:
> http://www.lubernet.ru/id/191/download/862/
> "...Наградить Знаком отличия «Благодарность за ратную службу» за ответственное исполнение служебного долга:
> ...
> - Зотова Валерия Алексеевича – полковника, начальника НИЦ ЭРАТ г. Люберцы (ФГУ «4-го ЦНИ МО России)...".
> 
> Хм-м... А что есть теперь "ФГУ "4-й ЦНИ МО России""???


Ошиблись и они... Вот заглянул к ним на огонек чайку попить и сфоткал мобилой кружку. На кружке новое наименование...

----------


## Холостяк

Как в Питере поздравляют защитников Отечества?

Это снято сегодня в обед. Питер. Таких плакатов вдоль дороги было
несколько. На плакате китайский самолет J-10.



http://blog.kp.ru/users/2125404/post151759008/

----------


## AC

> Ошиблись и они... Вот заглянул к ним на огонек чайку попить и сфоткал мобилой кружку. На кружке новое наименование...


Я нЭ понял что-то... 4-й ЦНИИ же всю жизнь главный по ракеточкам РВСН был... С какого бока к нему ЭРАТ ВВС!?  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Для данного происшествия есть четкое определение - катастрофа. Нет в нормативных документах вила АП под названием "жесткая посадка".


Когда появились первые сообщения, АП еще не было катастрофой.




> Стружка в редуктор не "попадает", а образуется, когда редуктор начинает "жевать сам себя".


Это они приняли за чистую монету посты с форума авиа.ру.

----------


## Pilot

> Я нЭ понял что-то... 4-й ЦНИИ же всю жизнь главный по ракеточкам РВСН был... С какого бока к нему ЭРАТ ВВС!?


А это, балин, оптимизация такая

----------


## muk33

> Когда появились первые сообщения, АП еще не было катастрофой.


 В 14 уже было, а по ящику еще в 18.00 вещали о "жесткой посадке", тут же сообщая о гибели командира! Это у нас политика такая, "смягчение". Типа когда явно авария, называют это САИП, а потом потихоньку самолет списывают. Или ставят в долгий отстой, как якобы отремонтированный. А чего - вон сколько их в калашном ряду, которых даже не ломали... Тут они сами себя переплюнули!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Lenta.ru
> _Представитель Минобороны рассказал, что решение совершить вынужденную посадку экипаж вертолета принял после того, как на высоте 600 метров произошла разгерметизация. 
>    Вместе с тем, ранее сообщалось, что вертолет вынужден был сесть после того, как в редуктор двигателя попала стружка. Во время посадки машина ударилась кабиной о землю._


Не подскажете, где это можно прочитать? А то я что-то плохо понимаю, что такое "разгерметизация" на Н=600м и что такое редуктор двигателя. "Разгерметизация" *чего?*
Если muk33 прав, то это 100% отказ трансмиссии. Если, конечно не полный развал главного редуктора, тогда могла и "стружка" сначала загореться. На МИ-8 знаю, бывало, что ГР начинал гнать стружку, но из-за этого не падали.
 На фото это как-то мало похоже на МИ-8. В МО сидят идиоты или они думают, что это мы такие?

----------


## AC

> Погиб подполковник Андрей Глянцев, второй Игорь Симавин


Глянцев на Ми-24 в 2008 году прикрывал сбитого Кобылаша, когда того забирал с земли Ми-8...

----------


## AC

> если только не упал кабиной вниз. вот фото


Товарищи пишут, что потрян борт "05 синий":
http://russianplanes.net/ID36977

----------


## Антон

> Как в Питере поздравляют защитников Отечества?


Холостяк,большая часть дизайнеров которые рисуют подобные плакаты это "девушки" :Smile: ,которые естественно ничего не смыслят в военной технике.  :Tongue:  они просто вводят в Гугле "истребитель",и берут первую попавшуюся картинку.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не думаю, что это так. Не берусь говорить о какой-то цензуре, но кто-то же должен следить (контролировать, если не нравиится "следить") за тем, что рисуют на подобных плакатах? В следующий раз, согласно Ваших предположений, они могут нас поздравить рисунком Ме-109.
 P.S. Кто в курсе: танк и пароход-то там, хоть, наши?

----------


## AC

> P.S. Кто в курсе: танк и пароход-то там, хоть, наши?


Танк и пароход наши...  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

Вот сообщили, что стружка в промежуточном редукторе на 1500м. по сигнальному табло. КЭ перевёл на снижение, на 400м стал  клином РВ, левое вращение....земля. У КЭ травмы не совместимые с жизнью,в больнице не приходя в сознание..., штурман в рубашке родился- пару ушибов.

----------


## Павел1988

Нда, при вращении, да на 400 метрах они никак не успели бы выпрыгнуть, звиздец...

----------


## Антон

> Не думаю, что это так. Не берусь говорить о какой-то цензуре, но кто-то же должен следить (контролировать, если не нравиится "следить") за тем, что рисуют на подобных плакатах?


Это же Россия :Smile:  


> В следующий раз, согласно Ваших предположений, они могут нас поздравить рисунком Ме-109.
>  P.S. Кто в курсе: танк и пароход-то там, хоть, наши?


Я  сам дизайнер,и знаю что говорю.А что только узнали об этом? :Confused:  Уже были плакаты  к 9 мая, с американским крейсером Ticonderoga,немецкими танками и солдатами.

----------


## A.F.

> стружка в промежуточном редукторе


а *промежуточный* это который?
с оф.сайта производителя трансмиссии Ми-28Н - ОАО "Редуктор-ПМ":



> *Трансмиссия для вертолета Ми-28Н*
> Главный редуктор предназначен для передачи мощности от двух двигателей (через угловые редукторы УР-29) к несущему винту и вертолетным агрегатам с соответствущим изменением частот вращения и величины крутящего момента, а ткаже аэродинамических сил с вала несущего винта через корпус главного редуктора и подредукторную стержневую раму на фюзеляж вертолета. 
> Главный редуктор состоит из входного конического редуктора, входного редуктора, центрального редуктора, четырех конических редукторов, двух коробок приводов, тормоза несущего винта, восьми подкосов, блока маслонасосов и блока маслофильтров.
> Отбор мощности на хвостовой вал происходит непосредственно от входных валов, т.е. мощность, идущая на рулевой винт не нагружает основную ветвь кинематической цепи.
> ...
> Состав трансмиссии:
> главный редуктор ВР-29 
> хвостовой редуктор ХР-29
> соединительные валы


http://www.reductor-pm.ru/products/h...r-reductors/5/

----------


## Холостяк

> Я нЭ понял что-то... 4-й ЦНИИ же всю жизнь главный по ракеточкам РВСН был... С какого бока к нему ЭРАТ ВВС!?


Все, уже он стал Центром именно от Ракетчиков... Государственность осталась как ФГУ, он и раньше так назывался.... Вот такие у нас закидоны от мебельщиков!!! И он не имеет добавки ВВС, в полном наименовании - МинОбороны, а не ВВС.... Раньше он замыкался на ЗамГлавкома ВВС по вооружению.... Хотя ГШ ВВС рулит еще. Точно пока сказать не могу... Прикол в том, что опять все работы парализованы и свелись к ожиданию новых пертурбаций к 1 марта... Я помню в 2000 там новые штаты вводили и все занимались тем, что сочиняли для себя к этим штатам должностные обязанности и "шили" положение об институте. Так вот сейчас все тоже самое тянется с этих лет - все ждут новые штаты, никто не знает своих обязанностей и занимаются тем, что эти должностные обязанности сами себе сочиняют.... Положение об институте меняется как и все эти реформы - несколько раз в год. Положения о Центре еще нет...., т.е. для чего он, чем занимается, кому подчинен и все такое как положено.... Только успевают вывески менять. Обязанности, как и штаты так и не утверждены - так что все как и в прошлых годах..., как и в прошлом году ждали "прояснения" к 1 сентября 2010, потом к 1 декабря и сейчас к 1 марта 2011 ждут "утверждения"... Но я думаю это и будет продолжаться до 1 июня, до 1 сентября - вообщем все будет как тянется последние 15 лет. Все тупо сидят и ждут "погоды". Задрюкали военную науку этими "реформами" - все давно парализовано...., только как вот ранее постил - те кто у кормушки пилят бабло за несуществующие НИР.... Кстати по посту ранее со ссылкой на прокурорских, то действительно там продолжают копать, дела возбуждены, даже ФСБ подключилось....

----------


## Sergei Galicky

15.02.2011 17:55:
В связи с крушением Ми-28 в Ставропольском крае возбуждено дело по статье "нарушение правил полетов" - СК РФ 
Москва. 15 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Военно-следственные органы возбудили уголовное дело по факту крушения вертолета Ми-28 в Ставропольском крае.

"Уголовное дело по факту крушения 15 февраля текущего года вертолета Ми-28, принадлежащего Минобороны России, возбуждено по статье 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним)", - сообщил "Интерфаксу" официальный представитель СК РФ Владимир Маркин.

По предварительным данным следствия, во время выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета на высоте около 1,5 тыс. метров обнаружились неполадки в двигателе.

"Экипажу удалось снизить вертолет до 400 метров, после чего он рухнул на землю в районе села Прасковия Буденовского района Ставропольского края", - отметил В.Маркин.

В результате авиапроисшествия командир экипажа получил тяжелые ранения и был госпитализирован, однако спустя некоторое время врачи констатировали его смерть. Второй член экипажа получил ушиб голени и предплечья.

"В настоящее время военные следователи с привлечением специалистов проводят осмотр места происшествия, изымают предполетную, а также техническую документацию на вертолет, допрашиваются военнослужащие, участвующие в подготовке техники, а также членов экипажа к полету", - сказал В.Маркин.

----------


## APKAH

Кто мне скажет что за танк на плакате?
Сначала показался Т-90, но позже присмотрелся к форме пушки...это не Т-90/Т-80/Т-72... что это за танк ?

----------


## Антоха

> Кто мне скажет что за танк на плакате?
> Сначала показался Т-90, но позже присмотрелся к форме пушки...это не Т-90/Т-80/Т-72... что это за танк ?


а что за самолет Вам понятно?))))))))

----------


## Nazar

По ходу какая-то модификация MBT-2000, а cамолет J-10 - тут все понятно.

----------


## AC

> Кто мне скажет что за танк на плакате?
> Сначала показался Т-90, но позже присмотрелся к форме пушки... это не Т-90/Т-80/Т-72... что это за танк ?


Это Т-55АМ... Только он ИМХО по ходу дан дезигнером в зеркальном отображении  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Главный редуктор предназначен для передачи мощности от двух двигателей (через угловые редукторы УР-29) к несущему винту


Тогда мне непонятно, как передается вращение на ХВ? Там что, гибкий вал стоит? Я бы понял, если б от ВР-29 шел прямой вал на ХР-29, но здесь я этого не вижу, на стыке хв. балки и концевой излом. Так как передается вращение от ВР на ХР?

----------


## muk33

> а *промежуточный* это который?
> с оф.сайта производителя трансмиссии Ми-28Н - ОАО "Редуктор-ПМ":


Уточнил - хвостовой

----------


## AC

К кому-то у нас тут подарок на 23 февраля летит -- четыре новых Су-27СМ проследовали транзитом на запад через Новосиб (фото):
http://russianplanes.net/ID37167
 :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

вот тут в ЖЖ автора побольше. Они же были нашими замечены в Домне :) Перегоняют липецкие летчики, но не для себя
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...n/1786081.html

----------


## Pilot

вот они :)  http://pilot.strizhi.info/2011/02/20/9343

----------


## AC

> вот они :)  http://pilot.strizhi.info/2011/02/20/9343


О! Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Елизово передали в ВВС.

----------


## Pilot

а чего там передали в ВВС? остатки полка на 31 или всю базу?

----------


## Nazar

> а чего там передали в ВВС? остатки полка на 31 или всю базу?


Я так понял что 31е.

----------


## AC

> Елизово передали в ВВС.


А давно ли случилось это???

----------


## Nazar

На днях подписали, с 1 апреля вступит в силу.

----------


## Pilot

да, передают эскадрилью 31-х, но там еще никто ничего толком не знает, никаких бумаг не приходило

----------


## AC

> да, передают эскадрилью 31-х, но там еще никто ничего толком не знает, никаких бумаг не приходило


Стало быть и ПВО (ЗРВ и РТВ) изымут у ВМФ там, и создадут ИМХО бригаду ВКО какую-нибудь на базе всего этого...

----------


## muk33

> да, передают эскадрилью 31-х, но там еще никто ничего толком не знает, никаких бумаг не приходило


М-да. Наихудший вариант развития событий.

----------


## Павел1988

Почему наихудший?

----------


## muk33

Потому что база остается в ВМФ. То есть авиагруппа (эскадрилья по-новому) будет снабжаться в последнюю очередь. ТЭЧ скорее тоже останется у флота, а старая ПВОшная давно поросла травой. Да и штаб.

----------


## Nazar

> Потому что база остается в ВМФ. То есть авиагруппа (эскадрилья по-новому) будет снабжаться в последнюю очередь. ТЭЧ скорее тоже останется у флота, а старая ПВОшная давно поросла травой. Да и штаб.


Зато питают надежду что летать будут интенсивней.

----------


## FLOGGER

> М-да. Наихудший вариант развития событий.


Все так и задумано.

----------


## Павел1988

Интересно, а чем подкреплены мысли о том, что флот оставит себе авиационную ТЭЧ, при этом лишившись самолетов? По-моему, вы тут с намеком на маразм военного начальства явно переборщили. Тогда уж можно предположить, что ВМФ себе и обслугу аэродрома оставит, и летунов... А чего, разговор ведь только про птичек был, про людей ни слова...))

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно, а чем подкреплены мысли о том, что флот оставит себе авиационную ТЭЧ, при этом лишившись самолетов? )


Кто вам сказал, что Флот лишиться всех своих самолетов в Елизово? Кстати, вы когда задаете вопросы типа "чем подтверждены?", "откуда, простите, ваши сведения?" и так далее, после ответов всегда самоустраняетесь? 




> По-моему, вы тут с намеком на маразм военного начальства явно переборщили.


Ну песню про гений мысли нынешнего военного руководства, уже слышали :Smile: 




> Тогда уж можно предположить, что ВМФ себе и обслугу аэродрома оставит, и летунов... А чего, разговор ведь только про птичек был, про людей ни слова...)


Обслуга она у господ в Париже. :Biggrin: 
Не переживайте, перейдет в ВВС вместе с ЛТС.

----------


## Павел1988

Я вроде не к вам обращался. Или у вас проблемы - комплексы вынуждают везде лыко в строку вставлять? Сочувствую. Да, про тупость руководства мы тоже слышали, вот вас бы во главе поставить - и зажили бы как у Христа за пазухой.

----------


## Nazar

> Сочувствую.


Да не стоит. :Wink: 




> Да, про тупость руководства мы тоже слышали, вот вас бы во главе поставить - и зажили бы как у Христа за пазухой.


Вы чуть дальше телевизора загляните, может и у вас трезвый взгляд вырисовываться начнет.

----------


## An-Z

> Потому что база остается в ВМФ. То есть авиагруппа (эскадрилья по-новому) будет снабжаться в последнюю очередь...


А она когда то снабжалась в первую очередь? Когда я их посещал в 2004 году, командир сказал что их зовут "Алибаба и 40 разбойников", т.к. формой обеспечивают только его и замов. думаю и с другими видами снабжения дела обстояли так же... Вообще у меня давно сложилось мнение, что авиация на флоте - "Золушка"..

----------


## AC

> да, передают эскадрилью 31-х, но там еще никто ничего толком не знает, никаких бумаг не приходило


А Су-27 Балтфлота не передают в ВВС???  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

пока нет, но у них уже были бумаги как-то, только до дела не дошло. Они давно мечтают переметнуться :)
А по поводу Елизово, так база останется у моряков, тк там кроме Миг-31 есть еще Ил-38 и прочие транспортники, вертолеты. а значит эскадрилья ВВС будет пасынком, тк все будет поступать через флот. Кстати, некоторые летчики МиГ-31 в командовании базы, куда их денут?

----------


## muk33

> Кстати, некоторые летчики МиГ-31 в командовании базы, куда их денут?


Жаль командира - глубоко порядочный человек и прекрасный летчик.

----------


## Pilot

похоже, что всю авиацию флота отдают в ВВС. Это касается и Су-27  и МиГ-31, возможно и ракетоносную. Остаются только противолодочники и палубники

----------


## Nazar

> Остаются только противолодочники и палубники


Ну хоть на них МА держаться будет, неполный десяток бортов ( месте с палубниками ) на СФ и пара на ТОФ, вот она мощь, именно оттуда мы будем нести свою непреклонную волю всему мировому сообществу. :Frown:

----------


## Sr10

> похоже, что всю авиацию флота отдают в ВВС. Это касается и Су-27  и МиГ-31, возможно и ракетоносную.


ракетоносную - это Ту-22М3 ?  Вроде их уже ... В январе прошлого года в Монгохто прописали аб в составе 2-х аэ Ту-142м, а 22М3 передали в Белую.

----------


## Nazar

Оленью вроде то-же передали.

----------


## AC

> похоже, что всю авиацию флота отдают в ВВС. Это касается и Су-27  и МиГ-31, возможно и ракетоносную...


Может, оно и к лучшему...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Может, оно и к лучшему...


Кортики отберут, у кого есть, форму красивую менять....  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

22 собирались передавать, но не передали или не все. Теперь похоже решили окончательно

----------


## Alexey_VVO

а флотские Ан-12/26/72 и Ту-134/154 куда пойдут?

----------


## muk33

> похоже, что всю авиацию флота отдают в ВВС. Это касается и Су-27  и МиГ-31, возможно и ракетоносную. Остаются только противолодочники и палубники


Наши реформаторы воплощают в жизнь мечту Геринга ("...все что летает должно быть у меня..."). Хотя с русской спецификой - отдают то фактически в округа. Главкоматишко-то теперь выполняет только роль статиста.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Летчик Андрей Глянцев ценой собственной жизни спас жителей села Прасковея

http://www.stapravda.ru/20110225/let...ley_51591.html

Жители села Прасковея Буденновского района выступили с инициативой о присвоении звания Героя России (посмертно) Андрею Глянцеву. Соответствующие письма с ходатайством в вышестоящие инстанции подписали руководители органов муниципальной власти Прикумья.
Глянцев Андрей Николаевич

Как мы уже сообщали, 15 февраля, выполняя учебно-тренировочный полет, вертолет Ми-28, принадлежащий Министерству обороны РФ, совершил жесткую посадку недалеко от Прасковеи. Неполадки в двигателе обнаружились на высоте 1,5 тысячи метров, но экипажу удалось снизить вертолет до предела и увести от населенного пункта. В результате погиб командир экипажа, заместитель командира Буденновской авиационной базы по летной подготовке подполковник Андрей Глянцев. Комментируя ситуацию, его сослуживец Герой России Сергей Палагин сообщил нашей газете: «Он сделал все что можно было сделать в той ситуации: летчик, выйдя из облаков, в последние секунды перед ударом о землю выхватил машину в управляемый полет. Он мог, но не покинул вертолет с парашютом, ведь внизу были люди… Андрей очень любил жизнь и применил все свое мастерство, чтобы избежать жертв: он спас штурмана и даже саму машину, но при этом пожертвовал своей жизнью».

Подполковник А. Глянцев пользовался заслуженным авторитетом среди летного состава. Участвуя в боевых действиях в Северо-Кавказском регионе, он прошел путь от летчика-оператора до заместителя командира авиационной базы. Летчик 1-го класса, высокопрофессиональный инструктор, имел более 1800 часов общего налета на всех типах вертолетов, выполнял боевые задачи, был хорошим примером для молодых и всегда приходил на помощь однополчанам. Так, выполняя полет ведущим группы боевых вертолетов в Цхинвали, он не только прикрывал десантно-транспортную группу, но и участвовал в операции по спасению сбитого боевого товарища.

----------


## AC

Это Ту-214ОН ???
http://www.tupolev.ru/images/Picture...IMG_2541_b.jpg
отседа:
http://www.tupolev.ru/Russian/Show.asp?PubID=4179

----------


## A.F.

АС, это не он, это не ОН :)
смотрим на том же сайте новость от 24.12.2009
http://www.tupolev.ru/Russian/Show.asp?SectionID=333

----------


## AC

> АС, это не он, это не ОН :)
> смотрим на том же сайте новость от 24.12.2009
> http://www.tupolev.ru/Russian/Show.asp?SectionID=333


Понял Вас, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*to Pilot, Nazar и всем причастным:*
Вас, похоже, перепечатали:
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=436112
 :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Это 


> осталось около 4 устаревших гидросамолета Бе-12.


  мне нравится. "Около"-это сколько: 3,7 или 3,6?

----------


## AC

> Это   мне нравится. "Около"-это сколько: 3,7 или 3,6?


Ну, если быть точным, их немного побольше около осталось...  :Smile: 
Но состояние каждого практически таково, что уже ежедневно возникает вопрос: какой из них сегодня остался, а какой не остался?  :Smile:

----------


## Евгений

Возвращаясь к аварии Миг-31 в Пермском крае...
http://news.mail.ru/incident/5522870/?frommail=1

----------


## Сергей Петрович

Сегодня день рождения легендарного аса Корейской войны Пепеляева Евгения Георгиевича! 93 года!!!!
Долгих лет жизни. 
Прочитал вчера купленную книгу его "МиГи против "Сейбров". Фантастика!

----------


## muk33

> Возвращаясь к аварии Миг-31 в Пермском крае...
> http://news.mail.ru/incident/5522870/?frommail=1


Это веяние времени. Пилота Ми-8 неудачно приземлившегося на склоне Эльбруса http://vzapare.ru/zabroshennyj-na-elbruse-mi-8/ осудили на срок и предписали выплатить сумму, которую не олигарх даже представить не может (выплачивать будут и внуки). Лейтенант, столкнувшийся с ведущим http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2007/03/23/118085.html, выплачивает миллионные суммы. "Помогают" его родители - пенсионеры. Можно и продолжить. Летать стало опасно.

----------


## Антон

> Это веяние времени. Пилота Ми-8 неудачно приземлившегося на склоне Эльбруса http://vzapare.ru/zabroshennyj-na-elbruse-mi-8/ осудили на срок и предписали выплатить сумму, которую не олигарх даже представить не может (выплачивать будут и внуки). Лейтенант, столкнувшийся с ведущим http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2007/03/23/118085.html, выплачивает миллионные суммы. "Помогают" его родители - пенсионеры. Можно и продолжить. Летать стало опасно.


 :Eek: А летают они после этого?

----------


## muk33

Я же говорю - вертолетчик СИДИТ, а истребитель навсегда "посажен на землю". Хорошо хоть служить разрешили. на земле.

----------


## Антон

> Я же говорю - вертолетчик СИДИТ, а истребитель навсегда "посажен на землю". Хорошо хоть служить разрешили. на земле.


 :Frown:  И что за 2 истребителя платит? Мда...

----------


## muk33

> И что за 2 истребителя платит? Мда...


Не полную сумму конечно, но и немаленькую. Самолеты были не новые. А вертолетчику присудили практически ПОЛНУЮ стоимость нового вертолета.

----------


## FLOGGER

Идиотизм!!!

----------


## A.F.

Ну это же проще, на несчастных летунов все повесить, чем решить на законодательном уровне вопрос со страхованием АТ ВВС, подобно тому, как страхуются все гражданские, опытные и экспортные машины... А у страховщиков всегда все перестраховано - крайних то по сути и не бывает...

----------


## Полешук

> Не полную сумму конечно, но и немаленькую. Самолеты были не новые. А вертолетчику присудили практически ПОЛНУЮ стоимость нового вертолета.


похоже не диверсию по подрыву боеспособности остатков ВВС.
А по сбитым в Грузии, то хоть ничего не выплачивают - этож до "оптимизации" еще было?

----------


## muk33

По сбитым не выплачивают - при боевых потерях уголовное дело не заводится (правила расследования другие). Кстати - по этому случаю http://www.rg.ru/2010/08/11/samolet-anons.html на молодого летчика (ведомого) тоже вешают бабосы...

----------


## Холостяк

Как заявил в четверг замначальника Генштаба генерал-полковник Валерий Герасимов, в Москве предусмотрена воздушная составляющая парада Победы 9 мая 2011 года — пролет *пяти вертолетов*.

----------


## Павел1988

Блин, и ведь непонятно, где найти эту золотую середину. Конечно, заставлять летчика, ошибившегося и угробившего дорогущую технику, платить или сажать его в тюрьму - бред. НО ведь если не будет вообще никакого кнута, а один пряник, никакого ограничения, то вояки будут к этой технике как к игрушке относиться - сломал, и черт с ним, ведь все равно ничего не будет...

----------


## FLOGGER

> НО ведь если не будет вообще никакого кнута


Мне как раз сдается, что уж у кого-кого, а у военных-то кнутов более чем достаточно. И без идиотских выплат за испорченную или утраченную технику.

----------


## Павел1988

Не больше чем у гражданских. У нас своих кнутов тоже хватает.
Принцип-то правильный, самолет - то же табельное оружие, за него отвечаешь головой, случилось что - получай. Другое дело, что мозги тоже включать надо, санкции разные бывают. Если уж гробили самолет и виноваты - уволить из армии за профнепригодность, как и за утерю табельного ствола.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну это же проще, на несчастных летунов все повесить, чем решить на законодательном уровне вопрос со страхованием АТ ВВС, подобно тому, как страхуются все гражданские, опытные и экспортные машины... А у страховщиков всегда все перестраховано - крайних то по сути и не бывает...


Вот - вот! Где-то в конце 90-х, Центр Безопасности полетов, что был в 13 ГНИИ выходил на Главкомат с конкретным предложением по страхованию авиационной техники на мирное время, по схеме подобной международной практики с гражданскими судами. Так же, с пакетом документов предлгалось, страхование здоровья и жизни летчиков. При этом были подготовлены предложения по конкретным страховым компаниям и представлены ориентировочные суммы.... Были отработаны действительно дельные предложения. Они бы сняли именно вопрос по всяким возмещениям и т.д., как реально смягчили острую материальную проблему в семьях потерявших кормильцев.... При проработке этого предложения, были контакты с международными страховыми компаниями страхующие самолеты, при этом эти компании были заинтересованы в сотрудничестве. Предлагались выплаты как из окладов, так и из бюджета... Кстати, был опрос и летчики были согласны платить из своего денежного, при условии действительно серьезных страховых выплатах их семьям при страховых случаях с ними. 
Хорошее дело просто прокатили лампасники... Основная причина - с это дела им лично никак нет возможности поиметь бабосы...., нет откатов, нет возможности совершать махинации.., все прозрачно и подотчетно.... Цены не навернуть - у страховой свои эксперты, как и есть независимые эксперты... Есть катастрофа или гибель людей - все, идет выплата..., и идет не им лично а пострадавшим или государству.... Так же, если при падении самолета пострадали третьи лица.... Это было к примеру при подготовке к МАКСу.... 
Как я знаю, вначале докапались, что страховые иностранные. Вернее даже не иностранные, а были представлены российско-австрийская и российско-германская-швейцарская страховые компании работающие по всему миру. Тогда страхование в России было еще хилым и родные компании представляли из себя "мелких частных дилетантов", хотя вынуждено начали же потом специально развивать "Военно-страховую компанию", но она все равно не достигла уровня страхования воздушных судов, автомобилей, специальной техники МО РФ... Да и официальные выплаты военным от ВСК - просто смехотворны!!!! 
Потом начали давить на то, что в других родах войск такого нет... Что другие скажут?... Хотя тут и ефрейтору понятно, что при желании подобное и своими силами могут сделать сами в этих других родах войск... Ведь запрещающего закона или аферы тут никакой нет. Ведь тогда распродавали боевую технику, сдавали в аренду склады, земли..., то есть даже командиры частей могли решать коммерческие вопросы напрямую...  
Действительно, ЦБП НИИ продумал неплохо, что полностью решался вопрос при потере самолета, материального ущерба третьим лицам при вине летчика... Летчик - государственный человек! Если он нарушил что-то, то он должен отвечать в дисциплинарном или уголовном порядке, но никак материально. Не должна страдать его семья, все его родные! Если переступить эту грань, летчик будет бояться принести неприятности семье. Тогда это будут серьезные последствия - от отказа летать под любыми предлогами даже вполне законными (к примеру неготовность техники в вылету, отказ в приемке техники) до - "лучше погибнуть". Извините за крайности, но и это не исключено. При страховке, летчик будет точно знать, что при его ошибке или нарушении - ответит он лично или выговором или тюремным сроком, а не его родные станут нищими на всю жизнь. И это правильно! Просто если рассматривать туже Чечню... Развалили там наши вояки серьезно и что, восстанавливать за их счет? Высчитывать из денежного довольствия тех виновных, кто не туда стрельнул или заехал на танке?
А так, по большому счету, страхование для простого летчика было действительно неплохим решением.... Но у нас больше думают о "государственных интересах"... Хорошо товарищ Саахов сказал в "Кавказской пленнице", что у нас государственные бараны - это уже свои бараны..... То есть - если у "бдящих государственные интересы" нет прибавления баранов в их домашнем стаде, а выгодно какому-то простому летуну, то и обойдутся эти летуны.......

----------


## Fighter

> Блин, и ведь непонятно, где найти эту золотую середину. Конечно, заставлять летчика, ошибившегося и угробившего дорогущую технику, платить или сажать его в тюрьму - бред. НО ведь если не будет вообще никакого кнута, а один пряник, никакого ограничения, то вояки будут к этой технике как к игрушке относиться - сломал, и черт с ним, ведь все равно ничего не будет...


Да нет этой середины! Если летать "пониже и потише", т.е. "повыше и побыстрее", или даже пересадить всех на велосипеды - "велосипедным по летному" все равно кто-то упадет и разобъет голову с потерей дорогостоящего "аппарата".  Следователям нужен факт и виновный, а тут уже все есть, не надо бегать и ловить, преступник, разложивший технику на миллионы, здесь, дело готовое, раскрываемость растет!!! Этого следователя и прокурора бы в полет! У меня бы на спарке он бы не выжил!!! 
Если по науке, то летчику для каждого упражнения в пределах КБП должна бать установлена определенная, расчитанная экспертами вероятность неблагоприятного исхода.В результате мы получаем реализацию случайного события, не связанную с "преступным умышленным" или  "неумышленным" действием, приведшим к каким- то последствиям. А сейчас наши кодексы, а тем более следователи и прокуроры не оперируют вероятностными параметрами. Когда есть факт, подозреваемый и готовое дело, то вперед, в суд! Показатели растут, в в суде уж как получится!

----------


## muk33

> Блин, и ведь непонятно, где найти эту золотую середину. Конечно, заставлять летчика, ошибившегося и угробившего дорогущую технику, платить или сажать его в тюрьму - бред. НО ведь если не будет вообще никакого кнута, а один пряник, никакого ограничения, то вояки будут к этой технике как к игрушке относиться - сломал, и черт с ним, ведь все равно ничего не будет...


Самая "дорогущая" часть самолета - это летчик. Дело не в кнуте или прянике. Посмотрите под другим углом - летчик не просто "сломал" оружие - он чуть не погиб, можно сказать выжил чудом. Ассоциации с  "табельными стволами" неуместны - летчик сидит внутри него (ствола,оружия а вместе - боевого ЛА), является его главной частью и конечно же хочет жить. Людей с неразвитым чувством самосохранения (читай - с суицидальными наклонностями) отсеивают на психотборе при поступлении в училища. Вы наверное слышали такое понятие  - летчик при пилотировании "сживается с самолетом", ассоциирует его с самим собой. Описывая полет большинство говорит не "самолет полетел...", а " я полетел". О каком ограничении вы говорите? Об ограничении убить себя?? Так вот  -НИ ОДИН летчик добровольно не будет идти на риск сломать технику (читай - сломать себе голову). Он всегда рассчитывает на благоприятный исход. А если не получилось  - причина одна - НЕСООТВЕТСТВИЕ профессионального уровня сложности решаемой задачи, вторая сторона медали - обстоятельства сложились так, что задача стала в принципе не решаема при любом существующем уровне профессиональной подготовки. И тогда у человека два выхода: "выйти из кабинета", если ситуация еще не переросла в катастрофическую либо уйти из этого мира вместе с самолетом (многие, увы, перешли эту грань, пытаясь спасти часть себя-самолет). Воздушная стихия не является естественной средой для человека, потому у него всегда должно быть право на ошибку. К тому же иногда и птицы разбиваются...Платить за погибший самолет выжившему летчику - это могли придумать только рожденные ползать...

----------


## Холостяк

*Вооруженные Силы России: год 2010*

http://www.csef.ru/pdf/710.pdf

----------


## Павел1988

И не стыдно байду под ссылками на Храмчихина, Белякова и Цыганюка выкладывать? Эту чушь, особенно в части соотношения ВС НАТО и РФ на западных границах, уже не раз разбирали, смешно даже. Когда клоуны-онолитеги считают у НАТО все резервы, а у нас - только строевую матчасть, это лишь сочувствие к вышеназванным авторам может вызвать. Особенно про 200 самолетов и 500 танков посмешило. Только под Костромой на базе хранения как минимум 500 Т-72 и Т-80, это только навскидку пример. Только истребителей как минимум 350 единиц. Короче, пусть насилуют мозг дальше.

----------


## Холостяк

> И не стыдно байду ..... Эту чушь, ....... Когда клоуны-онолитеги ....... сочувствие к вышеназванным авторам может вызвать. Особенно про 200 самолетов и 500 танков посмешило. Только под Костромой на базе хранения как минимум 500 Т-72 и Т-80, это только навскидку пример. Только истребителей как минимум 350 единиц. Короче, пусть насилуют мозг дальше.


А что так эмоционально!?  :Eek:  
Надо знать мнения, как вполне точные, так и бредовые...., чтоб понимать истину дел....
Да... Неужели Вы думаете, что вся техника, ну та, что под Костромой, на ходу??? Особенно истребители....  :Biggrin:  

ПС. Я б тоже не считал эту технику, которая уже давно умерла... И тем более, при раскладе современной войны, эта техника потенциально уже уничтожена.....

----------


## Павел1988

Надо внимательно читать, под Костромой танки, а не истребители. И да, почти все на ходу и в прекрасном состоянии, половина техники стоит в боксах; по крайней мере в боевую готовность можно привести за 4-5 дней 80% матчасти. У меня и фото имеется.
А насчет истребителей - это как раз я посчитал только те, что летают, а не весь списочный состав. Североморск, Мончегорск, Бесовец, Хотилово, Липецк, Халино, Миллерово, Крымск - несложно посчитать. Если бы я взял по максимуму (т. е. именно так, как посчитали силы НАТО ваши онолитеги), то только Бесовца, Липецка и Крымска хватило бы, что покрыть указанные в этом шедевральном списке пресловутые 200 самолетов. Интересно, куда тогда девать еще 250 списочных истребителей с оставшихся 5 авиабаз, а также штук 500 штурмовиков, дальних бомберов и транспортников... Замечу, у НАТО указана именно не фронтовая, а ВСЯ авиация, и смею вас уверить, у них тоже боеготовность не 100%. Так что этой информашкой остается только подтереться.

----------


## Холостяк

Нифига Вы считаете?  :Eek: 
Я, как в свое время мне в личном деле написали, был осведомлен в ...., но и то Ваши радостные цифры повеселили.... Хочется просто сказать : "Ну-ну!".... Здоровски, когда мыслят так патриотично, масштабно, с фантазией, как в 41-вом... Тогда тоже как Вы про Липецк, Крымск и ..., только тогда про Краснознаменные округа..., и что танков и самолетов в несколько раз больше чем у фюрера... Споем!? "Броня крепка и танки наши быстры!..."

----------


## Torero

У нас, наверное, боеспособность не просто не 100 %, а гораздо меньше будет. Да и поновее самолеты и НАТО, и у летчиков налет поболее

----------


## Nazar

*Павел1988*

Cколько у вас истребителей летает? 350 единиц :Confused:  :Biggrin: .
Продолжайте ходить в розовых очках и далее, что вам уже советовали. :Biggrin: 




> Только истребителей как минимум 350 единиц





> А насчет истребителей - это как раз я посчитал только те, что летают

----------


## Daemonmike

> *Павел1988*
> 
> Cколько у вас истребителей летает? 350 единиц.
> Продолжайте ходить в розовых очках и далее, что вам уже советовали.


Да почему в розовых очках - 350 летающих наберется, надувных же истребителей накупили:)), гелеем осталось заполнить и полетят защищать Родину:)

----------


## Nazar

> Да почему в розовых очках - 350 летающих наберется, надувных же истребителей накупили:)), гелеем осталось заполнить и полетят защищать Родину:)


Ой, Вы правы, я о них и подзабыл. Приношу свои извинения. :Smile: 


А на танках таких и через Ла-Манш не страшно.


Бойся супостат нашей ПВО

----------


## 9K720

> Ой, Вы правы, я о них и подзабыл. Приношу свои извинения.


Макеты военной техники поступают не в ВВС, а в инженерные войска, и служат крайне полезной цели - дезинформации разведки противника, в т. ч. спутниковой, так как они эмитируют боевую технику не только в оптическом, но, например, и в инфракрасном диапазоне. Опять же, отвлекают на себя часть средств поражения противника, тех же дорогостоящих КР.
Разумеется, Вам это и так известно, но всё же ловить "лулзы" на этом крайне глупо, на мой взгляд.

В вышеупомянутой статье "експертов" от аналитики, чувствуется слог г-на Храмчихина, взять хотя бы этот ядовитый пассаж:
"Новинка российских *нано*авиатехнологий, истребитель Су-35, всего лишь модификация модели Су-27, которой уже более 20 лет"
То, что превосходный планер можно напичкать современной авионикой, и получить по сути новую современную машину, эти господа не упомянули.
Естественно вспомнили про "несколько" (ага, *34 борта*, очень-очень несколько, еще один камень в огород статейки) поступивших в ВВС МиГ-29СМТ. Алжир отказался. Всё. Брак. Это клеймо будет преследовать эти самолеты еще долго, каждый горе-эксперт считает своим долгом об этом напомнить.
А ведь после Алжира СМТшки прошли тотальный ребилдинг перед приемкой ВВС, поставка всех самолетов растянулась на два года. К тому же в Алжире побывала только меньшая часть заказанных бортов.

На мобильные Тополя тоже не один ушат помоев вылит. Сильно преувеличены возможности спутниковой разведки штатов. Парочка диверсантов с РПГ де могут вывести установку из строя. При этом абсолютно забывается о роте охраны, которая сопровождает каждый комплекс на выезде, мониторит маршруты движения, прочесывает территорию вокруг установки.
К тому же, складывается впечатление, что "експерты" напрочь забыли, что большая часть Тополей-М поступила в войска как раз в шахтном варианте. В те самые ракетные шахты, о выпиливании которых так горько сожалели эти аналитики.

В целом статья в негативном ключе, местами сильно сгущены краски, местами перевраны факты, положительные моменты опускаются или представляются в крайне извращенном виде.
Всю её комментировать нет ни времени ни желания. Пардон за "многобукв", наболело.

ЗЫ

Давно читаю этот форум, вот наконец повод зарегистрироваться появился. :)

----------


## Павел1988

Надо же, как все-таки продуктивно работают господа Храмчихины с Ивашовыми и всякие Независимые Военные Обозрения... Про надувную технику - ну, если вы над этим стебетесь, то мне очень радостно, что вас все-таки уже нет в нашей армии - это все, что я вам могу ответить. Продолжайте ходить без очков, хотя очевидно, что без них вы не видите вообще. Можете петросянить дальше, но получается неважно, ей-Богу.

----------


## Nazar

> Макеты военной техники поступают не в ВВС, а в инженерные войска
> Разумеется, Вам это и так известно, но всё же ловить "лулзы" на этом крайне глупо, на мой взгляд.


Конечно известно, просто меня несколько удивляет "розовоочковая" позиция некоторых товарищей, черпающих свою информацию неизвестно откуда, оперирующих заоблачными цифрами и упорно не желающих видеть очевидное, в Североморске блин истребители стоят  :Smile: , целый КИАП, состоящий из скольких боеготовых машин?
Павел, это к вам вопрос.




> что вас все-таки уже нет в нашей армии


А мне вот не радостно, но от того, что в ней еще пока нет вас. :Wink:

----------


## Sr10

> Макеты военной техники поступают не в ВВС, а в инженерные войска, и служат крайне полезной цели - дезинформации разведки противника, в т. ч. спутниковой, так как они эмитируют боевую технику не только в оптическом, но, например, и в инфракрасном диапазоне. Опять же, отвлекают на себя часть средств поражения противника, тех же дорогостоящих КР.


Ну не хватало еще если в ВВС поступать начнут... там и так дрова вдоль полос рядами стоят - никаких макетов не нужно.
И в ПВО можно пусковые с выбитым ресурсом как макеты ставить. По крайней мере - от настоящих не отличить, не то что эти шарики. 
И пусть себе Эмитируют... 
Или всерьез предлагаете считать что гамбиты не способны отличить надувную куклу с теном и радиопищалкой от настоящей ... техники ?
Не в состоянии отличить резину от брони и дюраля ? 
Тогда вас ждет множество новостей.

----------


## Daemonmike

> В вышеупомянутой статье "експертов" от аналитики, чувствуется слог г-на Храмчихина, взять хотя бы этот ядовитый пассаж:
> "Новинка российских *нано*авиатехнологий, истребитель Су-35, всего лишь модификация модели Су-27, которой уже более 20 лет"
> То, что превосходный планер можно напичкать современной авионикой, и получить по сути новую современную машину, эти господа не упомянули.


Пока что, Су-35-ых нет в наших ВВС. Только планы. Я лично этим планам не верю, хотя бы на примере Су-34, которых по планам 2006 года в 2010 году должны были выпустить 12 штук (по факту 4).




> Естественно вспомнили про "несколько" (ага, *34 борта*, очень-очень несколько, еще один камень в огород статейки) поступивших в ВВС МиГ-29СМТ. Алжир отказался. Всё. Брак. Это клеймо будет преследовать эти самолеты еще долго, каждый горе-эксперт считает своим долгом об этом напомнить.
> А ведь после Алжира СМТшки прошли тотальный ребилдинг перед приемкой ВВС, поставка всех самолетов растянулась на два года. К тому же в Алжире побывала только меньшая часть заказанных бортов.


Миг-29СМТ можно сказать никто и не планировал в наши ВВС, повезло просто, Алжир отказался. При этом необходимо вспомнить, что половину-29х признали непригодными к полетам из-за килей.




> На мобильные Тополя тоже не один ушат помоев вылит. Сильно преувеличены возможности спутниковой разведки штатов. Парочка диверсантов с РПГ де могут вывести установку из строя. При этом абсолютно забывается о роте охраны, которая сопровождает каждый комплекс на выезде, мониторит маршруты движения, прочесывает территорию вокруг установки.
> К тому же, складывается впечатление, что "експерты" напрочь забыли, что большая часть Тополей-М поступила в войска как раз в шахтном варианте. В те самые ракетные шахты, о выпиливании которых так горько сожалели эти аналитики.


Тополя очень сильно уступают по забрасываемому весу старым  тяжелым советским ракетам P-36 воевода. А у них срок на исходе, как только спишут, так Россия половины всех ядерных боезарядов лишится. Проблема в том, что КБ, делавшее эти замечательные ракеты, на Украине осталось... А скорость поступления новых ракет крайне низкая и не соответствует скорости старения + еще и на Воткинском заводе каждый вагон американские эксперты досматривают (чтоб лишнего чего не произвели).


PS: Не надо придираться к отдельным фразам, а понять общую тенденцию. К сожалению, поставки новой техники в ВВС не соответствуют темпам старения. Более того по транспортной и стратегической авиации  поставок новых самолетов вообще не видно.

----------


## Pilot

Авиазавод "Сокол" в 1-м полугодии завершит поставку ВВС РФ самолетов Як- 130 в рамках контракта на 12 машин



НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД, 28 марта. /ПРАЙМ-ТАСС/. ОАО "Нижегородский авиационный завод "Сокол" / NASO / в 1-м полугодии 2011 г завершит поставку ВВС РФ трех самолетов Як-130 в рамках контракта на изготовление 12-ти летательных аппаратов, сообщил журналистам в понедельник министр промышленности и инноваций Нижегородской области Владимир Нефедов.

По его словам, в ходе испытаний изготовленных ранее самолетов у заказчика возникли дополнительные требования к конструктивным особенностям машин, в связи с чем сроки контракта, который изначально планировалось исполнить до конца 2010 г, были продлены до 1-й половины 2011 г.

Как сообщал ПРАЙМ-ТАСС ранее, первый самолет Як-130 "Сокол" передал заказчику в конце июля 2009 г. Разработчиком самолета Як-130 является ОКБ им. Яковлева, входящее в НПК "Иркут" / IRKT /. Як-130 выбран в качестве базового самолета для основной и повышенной подготовки летчиков Военно-воздушных сил России. Самолет предназначен как для обучения и боевой подготовки летного состава, так и боевого применения в простых и сложных метеоусловиях по воздушным и наземным целям. Общая боевая нагрузка на девяти узлах внешней подвески может достигать 3000 кг.

Как сообщалось ранее, до 2008 г "Сокол" изготовил три самолета Як-130 опытной партии. В 2007 г проводились наземные и летные испытания трех машин. Испытания первого самолета Як-130 начались в 2005 г. Созданием самолета Як- 130 /первоначально самолету была присвоена модификация Як/ AEM-130/ с 1997 г занимались российские ОКБ им. Яковлева и авиастроительный завод "Сокол", а также итальянский авиастроительный концерн Aermakki. Общая стоимость проектных работ, подготовки производства и производства опытной партии самолетов составляла 200 млн долл, которые стороны должны были внести поровну. Правительство Италии выделило для реализации программы 100 млн долл. Однако в декабре 1999 г Россия отказалась от участия в проекте, так как не смогла выделить 100 млн долл на его реализацию.

----------


## 9K720

> Или всерьез предлагаете считать что гамбиты не способны отличить надувную куклу с теном и радиопищалкой от настоящей ... техники ?
> Не в состоянии отличить резину от брони и дюраля ? 
> Тогда вас ждет множество новостей.


Способны, в случае пролета дрона над самой макушкой в светлое время суток.
Приведу цитату с одного форума:

_Пример: Надувной С-300 стоит около 1% от стоимости настоящего, эксплуатация еще дешевле. На радарах и тепловизорах выглядит как настоящий.

Для подавления средств ПВО на первом этапе нападения противник использует самые дорогие самолёты (в сша - Ф22) и дорогие боеприпасы. Это самая рискованная стадия, определяющая последующее господство в воздухе для использования более массовой авиации, т.е. фактически определяет степень успеха наступления. И время критично.

Предположим у Вас есть средства на установку на угрожаемом участке 10 комплексов ПВО. Как вы думаете, что дольше протянет и уничтожит больше самолётов противника, затянет операцию по захвату господства в воздухе, тупо 10 комплексов, или 9 настоящих + 100 надувных?
_




> Пока что, Су-35-ых нет в наших ВВС. Только планы. Я лично этим планам не верю, хотя бы на примере Су-34, которых по планам 2006 года в 2010 году должны были выпустить 12 штук (по факту 4).


Не только планы, а еще и заключенный контракт. В этом году обещают первые два серийных Су-35С и сразу шесть Су-34, так что поживем увидим.
Цитата с форума Сухого:

_Всего на сегодняшний день построено 16 Су-34 и прототипов. Бортовые: 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09._

Я не в коем разе не хочу сказать, что намеченные сроки соблюдены, увы, это не так, но производство этих машин постепенно растет.




> Миг-29СМТ можно сказать никто и не планировал в наши ВВС, повезло просто, Алжир отказался. При этом необходимо вспомнить, что половину-29х признали непригодными к полетам из-за килей.


Да, повезло. Да, надо в первую очередь нашим ВВС поставлять, а не за рубеж, тем более когда производственные мощности ограничены. Но нельзя в таких претенциозных материалах выставлять новые, хорошие самолеты в виде бракованного хлама, толком даже не разобравшись что к чему.
Кстати, насчет 29-ых, на сайте госзакупок был тендер на поставку нескольких сотен комплектов килей для МиГ-29, к чему бы это?




> Тополя очень сильно уступают по забрасываемому весу старым  тяжелым советским ракетам P-36 воевода. А у них срок на исходе, как только спишут, так Россия половины всех ядерных боезарядов лишится. Проблема в том, что КБ, делавшее эти замечательные ракеты, на Украине осталось...


На то они (Р-36) и тяжелые, а Тополи легкие, мобильные. Разный класс ракет. Нужны и те и другие. Разработка нового тяжелого комплекса уже идет. Пока будем довольствоваться Ярсами с РГЧ.




> А скорость поступления новых ракет крайне низкая и не соответствует скорости старения + еще и на Воткинском заводе каждый вагон американские эксперты досматривают (чтоб лишнего чего не произвели).


Не такая уж и крайне низкая скорость - три десятка МБР ежегодно.
Американских наблюдателей прогнали с Воткинского завода когда истек СНВ, в декабре 2009.

----------


## Sr10

> Способны, в случае пролета дрона над самой макушкой в светлое время суток.


В пролете над чьей макушкой, простите, и какого именно "дрона" ? ;)




> Приведу цитату с одного форума:
> 
> Пример: Надувной С-300 стоит около 1% от стоимости настоящего, эксплуатация еще дешевле. На радарах и тепловизорах выглядит как настоящий.
> 
> Для подавления средств ПВО на первом этапе нападения противник использует самые дорогие самолёты (в сша - Ф22) и дорогие боеприпасы. Это самая рискованная стадия, определяющая последующее господство в воздухе для использования более массовой авиации, т.е. фактически определяет степень успеха наступления. И время критично.
> 
> Предположим у Вас есть средства на установку на угрожаемом участке 10 комплексов ПВО. Как вы думаете, что дольше протянет и уничтожит больше самолётов противника, затянет операцию по захвату господства в воздухе, тупо 10 комплексов, или 9 настоящих + 100 надувных?


Это Петросян или Задорнов ? "...не узнаю в гриме" :))

Надувная инновационная наноармия - наше все. Стоит 1%, в эксплуатации еще дешевле, не отличить от настоящего. Нафиг нам тупо 10 настоящих комплексов, надуем 1000 надувных. Пока "самые дорогие самолёты (в сша - Ф22)" будут их сдувать, мы че-нить еще придумаем... надувные авианосцы например. С ними супостат воевать вообще замучается...

----------


## 9K720

> В пролете над чьей макушкой, простите, и какого именно "дрона" ? ;)


Вы меня прекрасно поняли.




> Это Петросян или Задорнов ? "...не узнаю в гриме" :))
> 
> Надувная инновационная наноармия - наше все. Стоит 1%, в эксплуатации еще дешевле, не отличить от настоящего. Нафиг нам тупо 10 настоящих комплексов, надуем 1000 надувных. Пока "самые дорогие самолёты (в сша - Ф22)" будут их сдувать, мы че-нить еще придумаем... надувные авианосцы например. С ними супостат воевать вообще замучается...


Опять Вы передергиваете. У инженерных войск свои задачи, у ПВО свои.

Считаете, что их лучше не закупать? Обоснуйте. На мой взгляд, свою задачу они выполняли бы на отлично.

----------


## Холостяк

О чем спорить!? Уже официально наши лампасники четко говорят, что вся техника в нашей армии дерьмовая.... Я удивляюсь, когда говорят про НЗ - потенциальные цели при первом же ударе, что не успеют даже вспомнить об этом уже давно груде железа.... Калашниковы - устарели... Как не антипатриотично, но ЭТО ТАК!!!!
До этого четко сказали про танки, сейчас вот конкретно ПРО ВСЕ ВООРУЖЕНИЕ: 

*Российская военная наука и армия минимум на 20 лет отстают от стран Запада. Об этом заявил на собрании Академии военных наук начальник российского Генштаба генерал армии Николай Макаров.* 
Есть там слова: _Когда развалился Советский Союз, денег не стало ни на армию в целом, ни на науку, ни на какую. Мы знаем, как очень сильно деградировали медицина и высшая школа. Ну, уж казалось-то, большой войны не будет, поэтому вот уж военным-то надо деньги давать в последнюю очередь, а внутри военных – на науку._

http://news.mail.ru/politics/5593932/?frommail=1

Армия последние 20 лет закупала старье в единичных экземплярах....
Опуститесь на землю! Не считайте того, что у нас уже давно нет.....
Мне понравилось выражение: "Хватит уже перед всеми мнить из себя крутых - имея при этом голую жопу!".

Тут пишут, что у ПВО свои задачи, у еще кого-то свои... Да никто уже со своими задачами в реальной обстановке не справится... НИ ПВО, ни ВВС, ни флот.... Потугу сделают и пару ударов по "дырявой" ПВО и ее нет, ПВО уже "с плеча" задачу выполняет по мухам.... Как и потопят древнюю "Москву" - флот на ржавых списанных байдарках задачу выполняет или как при обороне Севастополя - морячки бегают в тельниках по берегу... Конечно утрировано, но так и есть... Эти задачи сейчас - просто стоят на бумаге, не более....

----------


## Orksss

> Не только планы, а еще и заключенный контракт. В этом году обещают первые два серийных Су-35С и сразу шесть Су-34, так что поживем увидим.
> Цитата с форума Сухого:
> Всего на сегодняшний день построено 16 Су-34 и прототипов. Бортовые: 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09.
> Я не в коем разе не хочу сказать, что намеченные сроки соблюдены, увы, это не так, но производство этих машин постепенно растет.


1) "заключенный контракт" в рф есть бумага для подтирания в туалете. в прошлом году профукали на треть оборонный заказ. государству _плевать_ на эти контракты, оно финансирует впк когда хочет. 
2)Су-35C... неучто закончили таки испытания ? или два "серийных" это предсерийная партия, которая дальше глица не улетит? если так рассуждать, то f-35 например уж давно в серию пошел)
3)Су-34 действительно планируют шесть. И даже растет производство (в прошло то было четыре, аж в полтора раз прирост :Biggrin: ). Но до недавнего времени планировали аж 10 или 12 емнип в 2011 году. Но финансирования нет, все ушно на ЧМ и олимпиаду, наверно) 
На десять самолетиков _ненадувных_ денег нет, а вы тут разводите  :Rolleyes: 




> Способны, в случае пролета дрона над самой макушкой в светлое время суток.


 :Biggrin:  Мифические дроны какие-то разлетались.




> Пример: Надувной С-300 стоит около 1% от стоимости настоящего, эксплуатация еще дешевле. На радарах и тепловизорах выглядит как настоящий.


а для кучи надувная РЛС наверно излучает тоже как настоящая :Wink:

----------


## timsz

Тоже не понимаю ржача по поводу надувных макетов. Макеты придумали не сегодня ("Беспокойное хозяйство" вспоминается), и не только у нас используются. В Ираке в начале очень много отрапартованных "успехов" союзников пришлось на поражение макетов.

То, что они надувные - это достоинство, так как мобильные и легко разворачиваются.

Насчет того, что их легко отличить от настоящих. Разработчики утверждают, о том, что они идентичны в различных диапазонах. Если есть другие данные, просьба привести, а не ограничиваться личным недоверием.

ЗЫ Ну я понимаю, когда Прожекторперисхилтом над этим ржет, но тут, вроде, военный форум, люди в теме должны быть...

----------


## FLOGGER

Не пойму я вот этих "пассажей", ей-богу. Как это понять?



> "В 2010 г. в войска поставлено 27 баллистических ракет стратегического назначения, 34 стратегические крылатые ракеты воздушного базирования, 6 космических аппаратов, 21 самолет, 37 вертолетов, 19 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 61 танк, 325 боевых бронированных машин, - сообщил Сердюков.
>  Закуплены также 35 самолетов, 109 вертолетов, 3 многоцелевые атомные подводные лодки, 1 боевой надводный корабль, 21 зенитный ракетный комплекс".


"Поставлено" и "закуплено". Так эти 35-они где? Хотелось бы поподробнее насчет 3-х АПЛ. Это про какие АПЛ речь?

----------


## timsz

> Пока что, Су-35-ых нет в наших ВВС. Только планы. Я лично этим планам не верю, хотя бы на примере Су-34, которых по планам 2006 года в 2010 году должны были выпустить 12 штук (по факту 4).


Контракты, которые были заключены вместе с Су-35, исполняются в срок. Конечно, Су-35 - это не Су-30М2 и не Су-27СМ(3), поэтому "будем посмотреть".

А вообще, когда анализируется выполнения планов, надо смотреть именно на контракты, так как разговоров разных бывает много, в том числе и совсем нереальных.




> PS: Не надо придираться к отдельным фразам, а понять общую тенденцию. К сожалению, поставки новой техники в ВВС не соответствуют темпам старения. Более того по транспортной и стратегической авиации  поставок новых самолетов вообще не видно.


Если человек в статье врет в одном, то я не буду верить и в другом.

В транспортной авиации идет налаживание производства Ил-76.

----------


## timsz

> "Поставлено" и "закуплено". Так эти 35-они где?


Судя по фразе "закуплены также", по ним есть контракты, но еще не поставлены.

По поводу 21 поставленного тут http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=25810&page=8 пробовали посчитать (пост внизу).

----------


## Nazar

*Павел1988*

Юноша, вот сегодня мне летчики, летающие в ИА, предлагают вашу цифру поделить примерно на семь, что-бы получить реальную цифру БГ и летающих истребителей .
Что видно через линзы ваших розовых очков?


Следующее  к вам не относится, краем уха услышал, что Мончу в Оленью переводят ( Миг-31 )
Продолжайте грузиться дальше, улыбайте своих коллег, а я вам даже гаджет новый присоветую

----------


## Павел1988

Да вы знаете, дяденька, мне хватило уже вашего стеба над надувными макетами, всю свою квалификацию вы уже продемонстрировали, так что можете больше не усердствовать, а то вспотеете. Долго, поди, картинку по инету искали, умаялись...
Мне, кстати, вчера начальник Генштаба звонил, тоже, знаете ли, всякого понарассказывал.

----------


## 9K720

> 1) "заключенный контракт" в рф есть бумага для подтирания в туалете. в прошлом году профукали на треть оборонный заказ. государству плевать на эти контракты, оно финансирует впк когда хочет.


И тем не менее контракты на 4 Су-30М2 и 12 Су-27СМ3 выполняются в срок. Сюда еще можно добавить контракты на Ми-28Н и Ка-52, тут, вроде, тоже без нареканий по срокам. А вот первая дюжина Як-130 припозднилась на полгода.



> 2)Су-35C... неучто закончили таки испытания ?


Все к этому идёт.



> или два "серийных" это предсерийная партия, которая дальше глица не улетит? если так рассуждать, то f-35 например уж давно в серию пошел)


Говорят о серийных. Два прототипа уже давно летают.



> 3)Су-34 действительно планируют шесть. И даже растет производство (в прошло то было четыре, аж в полтора раз прирост). Но до недавнего времени планировали аж 10 или 12 емнип в 2011 году. Но финансирования нет, все ушно на ЧМ и олимпиаду, наверно) 
> На десять самолетиков _ненадувных_ денег нет, а вы тут разводите


Ну вот, а в мега-аналитической статье, с претензией на данные 2010 (!) года, говорится только о двух поставленных прототипах еще советского задела, и что завод неспособен производить Су-34 в принципе.

Да, хотели по 10 машин в год, но предприятие пока просто НЕ может столько производить. Составители ГОЗа не учли на сколько деградировал ВПК, им подавай всё и сразу, деньги то выделяют. Отсюда и провал госзаказа на 30% в прошлом году.
Максимум, на который НАПО планирует выйти в следующем году, это 10-12 бортов ежегодно.




> Мифические дроны какие-то разлетались.


Дрон - БПЛА.




> Не пойму я вот этих "пассажей", ей-богу. Как это понять?
> 
> "Поставлено" и "закуплено". Так эти 35-они где? Хотелось бы поподробнее насчет 3-х АПЛ. Это про какие АПЛ речь?


Это ГОЗ на 2011 год. Три АПЛ, это два Борея и один Ясень.




> Если человек в статье врет в одном, то я не буду верить и в другом.


Мда, пробежался еще разок по этому многобуквию. Основные отсылки к Храмчихину и КПРФ, о чем тут говорить?
Взять хотя бы данные по танкам, де с 1999 по 2005 выпущено 14 машин.
Ничего, что производство возобновили только в 2004? Это те самые 14 танков, плюс в 2005 - 17. Далее:
2006 - 31 шт
2007 - 31 шт
2008 - 62 шт
2009 - 62 шт
2010 - 61 шт
= 278 танков.

Зачем оперировать устаревшими данными? Грязный приемчик.

Еще упоминается налет летчиков, где данные явно за 2006 год. И прибавляется, - "такими темпами через N  лет...". Так блин, указывайте свежую инфу, или меняйте в заголовке год на 2006.




> В транспортной авиации идет налаживание производства Ил-76.


Ил-476

----------


## Sr10

> Мифические дроны какие-то разлетались.


Выяснил...
 Дрон; Дроид-Разведчик имперских сил из ЗВ.
Описание сабжа;
"Предмет казался представителем одной из форм иной органической жизни — жуткая, как череп, с многочисленными выпуклостями голова, темные линзы глаз, похожие на волдыри, равнодушно глядящие поверх холодных диких равнин. Но когда эта вещь возвысилась над кратером, стало ясно, что это машина, обладающая большим цилиндрическим телом, соединенным с головой, и оборудованная камерами, сенсорами и металлическими придатками, некоторые из которых оканчивались хватательными клешнями.
Машина перебралась через кромку кратера и простерла в разные стороны манипуляторы. Затем из механического мозга поступил сигнал, и машина поплыла по ледяной равнине.
Темный разведывательный робот вскоре исчез за дальним горизонтом."
  Осчастлививший нас двумя постами товарищ, видимо, рубится в одну из версий StarWars... Просто ошибся форумом :)

----------


## 9K720

> Выяснил...


Предлагаю дать тов. Sr10 баллов за флуд, а также разуть глаза и посмотреть постом выше.

----------


## timsz

> Выяснил...
>  Дрон; Дроид-Разведчик имперских сил из ЗВ.
> Описание сабжа;
> ....
>   Осчастлививший нас двумя постами товарищ, видимо, рубится в одну из версий StarWars... Просто ошибся форумом :)


"А откуда у вас такие картинки ;) " (Анекдот)

Вообще странно, что первым дело Вы бросились искать значение этого слова в Звездных войнах. Можно просто в словаре посмотреть:
*drone*
...
3) _авиа_ управляемый снаряд; беспилотный самолет

Наверное, Вы никогда не задумывались о смысле буквы "D" в обозначениях летательных аппаратов, например, DB-17P.

----------


## timsz

> А вот первая дюжина Як-130 припозднилась на полгода.


Подозреваю, что дело в аварии, после которой прекратили все полеты на Яках.




> Ил-476


Вроде как 476 - это обозначение проекта. А сами самолеты будут называться Ил-76МД/ТД-90А.

----------


## Nazar

> Да вы знаете, дяденька, мне хватило уже вашего стеба над надувными макетами, всю свою квалификацию вы уже продемонстрировали, так что можете больше не усердствовать, а то вспотеете.


Да не употею, не переживайте. Кстати, квалификацию свою, я перед вами не демонстрировал, не до этого. :Wink: 
Свою вы кстати продемонстрировали еще в первые дни присутствия на форуме.



> Долго, поди, картинку по инету искали, умаялись...


Нет, приехал домой, вбил в гуглю "розовые очки" и повесил картинку.




> Мне, кстати, вчера начальник Генштаба звонил, тоже, знаете ли, всякого понарассказывал.


Представился хоть по форме?


И все-таки, Павел, расскажите мне, благодаря каким умозаключениям, вы озвучили цифру *летающих* истребителей, равную 350 самолетам?

----------


## Nazar

> .
> Ничего, что производство возобновили только в 2004? Это те самые 14 танков, плюс в 2005 - 17. Далее:
> 2006 - 31 шт
> 2007 - 31 шт
> 2008 - 62 шт
> 2009 - 62 шт
> 2010 - 61 шт
> = 278 танков.


Уважаемый коллега, если Вы оперируете такими данными, я думаю для Вас не составит труда, расписать их более подробно, а именно 
1) Тип выпускаемых танков
2) Заводы их выпускающие
3) Части их получившие.

Данные из Википедии не предлагать. :Wink: 

Да, кстати, производство Т-90 ( о котором Вы говорите ) в 2004 не возобновляли, его и не прекращали :Wink:

----------


## Sr10

> Тоже не понимаю ржача по поводу надувных макетов. Макеты придумали не сегодня ("Беспокойное хозяйство" вспоминается), и не только у нас используются. В Ираке в начале очень много отрапартованных "успехов" союзников пришлось на поражение макетов. 
> То, что они надувные - это достоинство, так как мобильные и легко разворачиваются.
> Насчет того, что их легко отличить от настоящих. Разработчики утверждают, о том, что они идентичны в различных диапазонах. Если есть другие данные, просьба привести, а не ограничиваться личным недоверием.
> ЗЫ Ну я понимаю, когда Прожекторперисхилтом над этим ржет, но тут, вроде, военный форум, люди в теме должны быть...


Не, если рассуждать о современных реалиях, основываясь на х/ф 50-х годов, то я пас. Надеюсь все-таки, это шутка была... 
 В Ираке почти все попадания в макеты пришлись не "в начале", а наоборот - на период "свободной охоты', когда все плановые цели УЖЕ были уничтожены. Обнаружение - визуальное: проще говоря - увидел пилот А10 танк под масксеткой и обработал его из пушки... обернулся - одна сетка валяется... В докладе написал - цель полностью уничтожена.
  То есть на темпы изничтожения иракской техники в целом это не повлияло ни в малейшей степени. Ну разве что незначительно увеличился расход боеприпасов на конечной фазе операции - Хусейну от этого стало легче ?
  Про надувные С-300 ; предположим, чисто теоретически - есть у нас  12 боеготовых ПУ на двух точках + приданные штатные единицы + РТД и еще штук 50 мы надули и вставили штепсель. 
 Средства стратегической разведки супостата обнаруживают все это хозяйство, его состав анализируется и под удар ставятся реальные цели . Все мягкие игрушки, которые не задело при их поражении могут послужить впоследствии развлечением для штурмовой авиации ворога, гоняющейся в этом районе за уцелевшими единицами техники. Не более того... да и то навряд-ли, после анализа Иракской компании много внимания было уделено практической отработке опознания целей.  
 Уже поздно клеить и надувать, шутка устарела...
 Люди многие здесь в теме, поверьте, оттого и веселятся. А насчет качества игрушек и уверений их разработчиков - взгляните сами хотя-бы на фотку надувного сухаря, прикиньте степень оптического разрешения хотя-бы KH9, учитывая, что выше 50см ничего из картинок не публикуется без ретуши, выше 25см не публикуется категорически, и скажите - на это кто-нибудь из профи поведется ?




> Наверное, Вы никогда не задумывались о смысле буквы "D" в обозначениях летательных аппаратов, например, DB-17P.


Что-ж Вы все о временнах былинных-то? 
Тема - Современность, на дворе 2011г, а Вы меня в обозначениях Крепостей 40-х годов просвещаете... 
Они-то каким боком ?

----------


## Daemonmike

> Я не в коем разе не хочу сказать, что намеченные сроки соблюдены, увы, это не так, но производство этих машин постепенно растет.


На 2-4 машины в год растет, слабовато. К, примеру, мой отец помнит времена, когда КНААПО сдавал по 20 самолетов Су-27 в МЕСЯЦ (это было лет 25 назад). Здесь конечно не КНААПО, а НАПО, но думаю у этих рябят темпы по выпуску Су-24 были похожи. Если НАПО будет выпускать хотя бы по 15 самолетов в год - буду рад.




> Кстати, насчет 29-ых, на сайте госзакупок был тендер на поставку нескольких сотен комплектов килей для МиГ-29, к чему бы это?


Тоже видел ссылку на тендр, и что дальше? Сколько в итоге самолетов привели в летное состояние? Кстати проскакивала информация о том, как самолет с новыми килями списали (думаю и не один :Wink: ).





> На то они (Р-36) и тяжелые, а Тополи легкие, мобильные. Разный класс ракет. Нужны и те и другие. Разработка нового тяжелого комплекса уже идет. Пока будем довольствоваться Ярсами с РГЧ.


Ярсы пока на опытном дежурстве, пара ракет. А фраза - "Разаботка комплекса уже идет" очень сильно настораживает, я бы написал так - "Попил бабла идет :Rolleyes: ". По факту, замены тяжелым ракетам нет.




> Не такая уж и крайне низкая скорость - три десятка МБР ежегодно.


Это не тот источник, которому можно доверять. Тему с МБР думаю можно закрыть, здесь форум ВВС.




> Американских наблюдателей прогнали с Воткинского завода когда истек СНВ, в декабре 2009.


Может быть...

----------


## 9K720

> Уважаемый коллега, если Вы оперируете такими данными, я думаю для Вас не составит труда, расписать их более подробно, а именно 
> 1) Тип выпускаемых танков
> 2) Заводы их выпускающие
> 3) Части их получившие.
> 
> Данные из Википедии не предлагать.


Цифры не из вики. Все это обсуждалось на специализированных форумах с отсылками к инсайдерам, в т. ч. к тов. Хлопотову.

1) Т-90А (объект 188А/А1)
2) УВЗ
3) в ЮВО это 19-ая омсбр, 20-ая омсбр, 7-ая вб, остальные в небезизвестных парадно-паркетных частях под Москвой.
Это данные только по Т-90А, "простые" Т-90 выпуска 90-ых годов по большей части попали в учебные центры.




> Да, кстати, производство Т-90 ( о котором Вы говорите ) в 2004 не возобновляли, его и не прекращали


Для российской армии еще как прекращали.

----------


## Nazar

> Цифры не из вики. Все это обсуждалось на специализированных форумах с отсылками к инсайдерам, в т. ч. к тов. Хлопотову.
> 
> 1) Т-90А (объект 188А/А1)
> 2) УВЗ
> 3) в ЮВО это 19-ая омсбр, 20-ая омсбр, 7-ая вб, остальные в небезизвестных парадно-паркетных частях под Москвой.
> Это данные только по Т-90А, "простые" Т-90 выпуска 90-ых годов по большей части попали в учебные центры.
> 
> 
> 
> Для российской армии еще как прекращали.


Спасибо.
Я про российскую и не говорил, я говорил про непрекращение производства на Уралвагонзаводе.

----------


## командир

*Павел1988*
Вы знаете,Павел,читаю,что Вы пишите и удивляюсь. Вы вообще не имеете ни малейшего представления о реальном положении в войсках. О каих 350 истребителях может вообще идти речь?!! Да в каждой части и 50% исправности техники нет! Я уже об уровне подготовки летного состава не говорю. Стельбы сейчас были на Ладоге,и что? По неманеврирующим  парашютным мишеням стреляем древними р-60ми.Вы думаете при реальном воздушном противоборстве с опытными боевыми летчиками НАТО это поможет?
Не дай Бог войне случиться... Загнемся ведь в первые дни. В Грузии уже повоевали.

----------


## timsz

> Не, если рассуждать о современных реалиях, основываясь на х/ф 50-х годов, то я пас. Надеюсь все-таки, это шутка была...


Странно как-то Вы читаете... 



Я вот не пойму. Вы пытаетесь убедить всех, что маскировка и введение противника в заблуждение - это вещь не нужная? Или в том, что поражение макетов, стоимость которых дешевле стоимости средств поражения - это плохо?

У меня другое мнение, спорить по этому поводу не буду.

По поводу опознавания 



Отличите от настоящих за пару секунд?




> Что-ж Вы все о временнах былинных-то? 
> Тема - Современность, на дворе 2011г, а Вы меня в обозначениях Крепостей 40-х годов просвещаете... 
> Они-то каким боком ?


Ну я тоже думал, что в 2011 году все кто более-менее темой увлекаются должны знать значение слова "дрон". Но ошибался...

----------


## 9K720

> О каих 350 истребителях может вообще идти речь?!!


На данный момент в ВВС немногим более 100 новых и "обновленных" ЛА истребительной авиации, способных применять современные ракеты воздух-воздух (РВВ-АЕ, РВВ-СД). По оптимистическим подсчетам в ближайшие годы это число может удвоится.

Имеем:

55 Су-27СМ
34 МиГ-29СМТ/УБТ
4 Су-30М2
4 Су-27СМ3
10-12 МиГ-31БМ

Из заказанных - еще 8 Су-27СМ3, 48 Су-35С.
Возможно, после завершения в этом году контракта на СМ3, закажут еще партию (вместе с Су-30М2). Экспортный задел, вроде бы, позволяет поставить одну-две эскадрильи в течении нескольких лет.
МиГ-31 потихоньку переделывают в БМ, скорей всего, этот процесс продолжится.

Так что, по оптимистическому, но в принципе реальному сценарию, в 2015 будет более 200 новых и относительно новых истребителей. Это не считая еще N'ного кол-ва устаревших моделей с приемлемой технической готовностью.

Мало, чтобы воевать со штатами, но и на "банановую республику" никак не тянет.

----------


## Sr10

> Я вот не пойму. Вы пытаетесь убедить всех, что маскировка и введение противника в заблуждение - это вещь не нужная? Или в том, что поражение макетов, стоимость которых дешевле стоимости средств поражения - это плохо?
> У меня другое мнение, спорить по этому поводу не буду.


Да, я вижу что Вы не понимаете. Или не читаете моих постов.




> По поводу опознавания 
> Отличите от настоящих за пару секунд?


 По вашему мнению в таком разрешении проводится идентификация ?
Спорить так-же не собираюсь.




> Ну я тоже думал, что в 2011 году все кто более-менее темой увлекаются должны знать значение слова "дрон". Но ошибался...


Ладно, здесь объясню Вам открытым текстом - это была шутка.

----------


## Nazar

> На данный момент в ВВС немногим более 100 новых и "обновленных" ЛА 
> 55 Су-27СМ
> 34 МиГ-29СМТ/УБТ
> 4 Су-30М2
> 4 Су-27СМ3
> 10-12 МиГ-31БМ


Можно очередной вопросик, что из этого списка является новым?
Имею информацию, что доведение Су-27 до СМ, стоит немногим дешевле нового борта и что многие из "доведенных" СМ стоят по ресурсу.

----------


## 9K720

> Можно очередной вопросик, что из этого списка является новым?


СМ3, М2, также СМТ можно причислить к новым.





> Имею информацию, что доведение Су-27 до СМ, стоит немногим дешевле нового борта


Дак вроде и не планируют дальнейший апгрейд парка Су-27.




> и что многие из "доведенных" СМ стоят по ресурсу.


Разве доводили не самые свежие планеры?

----------


## Nazar

> СМ3, М2, также СМТ можно причислить к новым.


Ну это понятно.




> Дак вроде и не планируют дальнейший апгрейд парка Су-27.


Не планируют, но крайние вроде не далее прошлого года поставляли.



> Разве доводили не самые свежие планеры?


Не имею информации.

----------


## timsz

> По вашему мнению в таком разрешении проводится идентификация ?


Визуально - размер даже великоват. Радарам оптическое разрешение вообще не нужно.

----------


## AC

*to Антоха:*
Прочел про Домну тут в свежей "КЗ":
http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/30_03/3_02.html
...а там про Окутина и Хаджиярова.
Сразу вспомнил тот случай и вопрос возник: а ту 72-ю спарку списали?

----------


## AC

Уволили командира Чкалы:
http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/30_03/1_02.html
"Президент России Дмитрий Медведев подписал Указ «О назначении на должность и освобождении от должности военнослужащих Вооружённых Сил Российской Федерации», сообщает пресс-служба главы государства. В тексте указа говорится:
...
2. Освободить от занимаемой должности:
...
генерал-майора Беляева Владимира Григорьевича, командира 6991-й авиационной базы (1-го разряда)...".

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это ГОЗ на 2011 год. Три АПЛ, это два Борея и один Ясень.


Если я правильно Вас понял, то в этом году должны передать флоту 2*955-х и 1*885-й проект?

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Президент России Дмитрий Медведев подписал Указ «О назначении на должность и освобождении от должности военнослужащих Вооружённых Сил Российской Федерации»


 Я и не знал, что президент полковников назначает на должности. Мне вообще казалось, что это дело МО.

----------


## Pilot

> Если я правильно Вас понял, то в этом году должны передать флоту 2*955-х и 1*885-й проект?


да, все три парохода на воде и к концу года должны уйти к местам постоянной дислокации

----------


## PPV

> На 2-4 машины в год растет, слабовато. К, примеру, мой отец помнит времена, когда КНААПО сдавал по 20 самолетов Су-27 в МЕСЯЦ (это было лет 25 назад). Здесь конечно не КНААПО, а НАПО, но думаю у этих рябят темпы по выпуску Су-24 были похожи. Если НАПО будет выпускать хотя бы по 15 самолетов в год - буду рад. ...


Максимальный темп выпуска Су-27 в Комсомольске был в 1986 году - 110 самолетов в год, при этом нужно помнить, что вплоть до 1990-го, там продолжался выпуск машин типа Су-17, в том же самом 1986-м было сдано 80 штук: 64хСу-22м4 + 16хСу-22УМ3К. С еще одной оговоркой - вплоть до 1983-го Комсомольск по кооперации поставлял для НАПО почти половину агрегатов планера для Су-24: ХЧФ, крыло и оперение!
На НАПО темпы выпуска Су-24 были сравнимы с выпуском Су-27 в Комсомольске, причем, с 1981-го, когда там закончилась серия Су-15УМ, ничего другого, кроме разных модификаций Су-24 там не выпускалось. Так как-то...

----------


## Torero

> Я и не знал, что президент полковников назначает на должности. Мне вообще казалось, что это дело МО.


 База 1-го разряда, по старому дивизия, то есть статутс соединения, сейчас на такие должности назначает Верховный

----------


## AC

> да, все три парохода на воде и к концу года должны уйти к местам постоянной дислокации


сумлеваюсь я в этом...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Я и не знал, что президент полковников *назначает* на должности. Мне вообще казалось, что это дело МО.





> База 1-го разряда, по старому дивизия, то есть статутс соединения, сейчас на такие должности назначает Верховный


Имелось-то в виду именно вот это видимо все-таки:
http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/30_03/1_02.html
"...*Назначить*:
...
*полковника* медицинской службы Никитина Алексея Эдуардовича – начальником 2-го управления – заместителем начальника Главного военно-медицинского управления Министерства обороны Российской Федерации...".

Ибо на базу он не назначал пока никого...

----------


## Torero

Все-таки должность высокая, хоть и полковник назначен

----------


## FLOGGER

> сейчас на такие должности назначает Верховный


А МО тогда на кой? Вообще чепуха какая-то: сам президент никого из этих лишенцев-назначенцев не знает ни лично, ни как. Тем не менее он их время от времени "тасует". Значит ли это, что он знает о них больше, чем МО? Если да, то что делает тогда МО, если он не знает свои кадры? Если нет, то тогда это сделано по представлению все того же МО, но тогда не понимаю, почему сам МО не может произвести перестановки своим приказом?

----------


## Fighter

Очевидно, скоро, на следующем этапе реформ по "новому облику",  Верховный, Высочайшим повелением, будет назначать уже сержантов! 

Избави нас, Господи от реформ их, и от табуреточников, их делающих, и  прости им грехи ихние, ибо не ведают, что творят!

----------


## AC

> Уволили командира Чкалы:
> http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/30_03/1_02.html


И Энгельса тоже:

3. Освободить генерал-майора Кузнецова Юрия Эдуардовича от должности командира 6950-й авиационной базы (1-го разряда) и уволить его с военной службы.
http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/31_03/1_02.html

----------


## Torero

Вроде как от командира соеденений и выше назаначает Президент. Кстати, сомневаюсь, что он вообще кого-то из генералов ВС РФ знает, кроме начальника ГШ и пары главкомов

----------


## AC

> Вроде как от командира соеденений и выше назаначает Президент. Кстати, сомневаюсь, что он вообще кого-то из генералов ВС РФ знает, кроме начальника ГШ и пары главкомов


Могу поспорить, что Харчевского знает...  :Smile:

----------


## Daemonmike

> Максимальный темп выпуска Су-27 в Комсомольске был в 1986 году - 110 самолетов в год, при этом нужно помнить, что вплоть до 1990-го, там продолжался выпуск машин типа Су-17, в том же самом 1986-м было сдано 80 штук: 64хСу-22м4 + 16хСу-22УМ3К. С еще одной оговоркой - вплоть до 1983-го Комсомольск по кооперации поставлял для НАПО почти половину агрегатов планера для Су-24: ХЧФ, крыло и оперение!
> На НАПО темпы выпуска Су-24 были сравнимы с выпуском Су-27 в Комсомольске, причем, с 1981-го, когда там закончилась серия Су-15УМ, ничего другого, кроме разных модификаций Су-24 там не выпускалось. Так как-то...


Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Полешук

> Очевидно, скоро, на следующем этапе реформ по "новому облику",  Верховный, Высочайшим повелением, будет назначать уже сержантов! 
> 
> Избави нас, Господи от реформ их, и от табуреточников, их делающих, и  прости им грехи ихние, ибо не ведают, что творят!


Как раз-таки ведают... :Frown:

----------


## Полешук

> *to Антоха:*
> Прочел про Домну тут в свежей "КЗ":
> http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/30_03/3_02.html
> ...а там про Окутина и Хаджиярова.
> Сразу вспомнил тот случай и вопрос возник: а ту 72-ю спарку списали?


А что, кстати, с Канском?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вроде как от командира соеденений и выше назаначает Президент. Кстати, сомневаюсь, что он вообще кого-то из генералов ВС РФ знает, кроме начальника ГШ и пары главкомов


Естественно.



> Могу поспорить, что Харчевского знает


Не уверен, он его не возил.

----------


## muk33

> *to Антоха:*
> Прочел про Домну тут в свежей "КЗ":
> http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/30_03/3_02.html
> ...а там про Окутина и Хаджиярова.
> Сразу вспомнил тот случай и вопрос возник: а ту 72-ю спарку списали?


Интересная статья. С какого только перепуга у них Килпы в Карелии оказались? "...Службу отец Юрия завершил в должности руководителя полётами в авиационном гарнизоне «Килпъявр» (Республика Карелия)..."

----------


## Sanych62

> С какого только перепуга у них Килпы в Карелии оказались?


 Всё верно. Уже в Карелии (года два)  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

:Tongue:  И как я сразу не догадался!!! :Wink:

----------


## Полешук

> А что, кстати, с Канском?


Жив, курилка...
http://nvo.ng.ru/realty/2011-02-25/1_zabaikalie.html




> ...
> 
> В Москву мы возвращались поздно ночью. Летели из Читы через Канск Красноярского края и Екатеринбург. Армейскому Ту-134Б не хватало топлива, чтобы совершить беспосадочный перелет на Чкаловский. Сели на военной авиабазе в *Канске* – там шли полеты. Снег был в отличие от Забайкалья, особенно в свете самолетных огней, не серым, а синевато-белым. *Молодые летчики отрабатывали на истребителях МиГ-31 взлет и посадку в ночных условиях.* Тяжелые машины одна за другой заруливали на ВВП и с грохотом уходили в морозное небо. 
> 
> Вряд ли это была инсценировка для группы московских журналистов, случайно пролетевших через их авиабазу.


 :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

сегодня вечером или завтра утром перелетают Як-130

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Жив, курилка...
> http://nvo.ng.ru/realty/2011-02-25/1_zabaikalie.html


и без разных ссылок, Канск летает

----------


## muk33

> сегодня вечером или завтра утром перелетают Як-130


Завтра на 10.00 если ничего не помешает

----------


## Холостяк

*Вчера стартовал "Гагарин" «Союз ТМА-21».....*

----------


## Pilot

кто-то разбился в Приморье. Говорят авария, надеюсь экипаж жив. Сейчас уточняем, но, похоже, угловая

----------


## Pilot

разбился СМ, летчик жив, разрушен сарай

----------


## Nazar

отказ СДУ на посадке. Летчик Юрий Королев.
Хрен с ним с сараем, главное что все живы.

----------


## Pilot

> Завтра на 10.00 если ничего не помешает


прилетели :)

----------


## kfmut

> разбился СМ, летчик жив, разрушен сарай





> отказ СДУ на посадке. Летчик Юрий Королев.
> Хрен с ним с сараем, главное что все живы.


какая-то нездоровая ситуация у нас с относительно новой техникой, какбы не начилась какая-нибудь очередная дурацкая борьба с аварийностью...

----------


## Torero

Как всегда журналисты по неграмотности объявили: "катастрофа военного самолета в Приморье". Только зря переживать заставляют...

----------


## Orksss

> Как всегда журналисты по неграмотности объявили: "катастрофа военного самолета в Приморье". Только зря переживать заставляют...


А что _именно_ в данном заявлении неправильно ? Или приземление кверху брюхом на дачный участок стало считаться штатной посадкой ? :Biggrin:

----------


## muk33

Ага: "В катастрофе никто не пострадал..."  :Smile:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Torero

> А что _именно_ в данном заявлении неправильно ? Или приземление кверху брюхом на дачный участок стало считаться штатной посадкой ?


   Катастрофа - это наличие жертв. В данном случае авария

----------


## Павел1988

Уж извини, на аварию это не тянет. Сушка потерпела крушение, как ни крути. А авария - это ты наверно с машинками или водопроводом каким перепутал.

----------


## KAPACb

> Уж извини, на аварию это не тянет. Сушка потерпела крушение, как ни крути. А авария - это ты наверно с машинками или водопроводом каким перепутал.


а вы изучите определение термина авария и катастрофа

----------


## A.F.

> крушение


Крушения - на железной дороге.
А чтобы с ж/д, "водопроводом и машинками не путать" - в сети легко находятся ПРАПИ (правила расследования авиационных происшествий и инцидентов) в гос.авиации образца 1999 года - там в самом начале четко и ясно даются определения АП (аварий и катастроф), авиационных инцидентов и прочих авиационных событий. Яндекс/гугл в помощь!

----------


## AndyK

> Крушения - на железной дороге.
> А чтобы с ж/д, "водопроводом и машинками не путать" - в сети легко находятся ПРАПИ (правила расследования авиационных происшествий и инцидентов) в гос.авиации образца 1999 года - там в самом начале четко и ясно даются определения АП (аварий и катастроф), авиационных инцидентов и прочих авиационных событий. Яндекс/гугл в помощь!


Андрей, да устали уж поправлять. Похоже, это не лечится.....

----------


## командир

> Андрей, да устали уж поправлять. Похоже, это не лечится.....


Товарищь очень оптимистично смотрит на наши ВВС,очень хорошо знает колличественный состав,а вот разницы между аварией и катастрофой увы не знает.

----------


## командир

Свершилось чудо! 5 Як-130 поставили в Бориcоглебск! Величайшее событие в масштабах страны.

----------


## Nazar

> Уж извини, на аварию это не тянет. Сушка потерпела крушение, как ни крути. А авария - это ты наверно с машинками или водопроводом каким перепутал.



Ну все знает... :Biggrin:  Просто кладезь новой информации и определения терминов.
Почитайте Павел, пригодиться http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...B2%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------


## AC

> разбился СМ, летчик жив, разрушен сарай


Упал на спину... Фотко:
http://www.kommersant.ru/dark-galler...7&stpid=64&l=0

----------


## kfmut

блин, да это чудо, что никто не погиб!!!



фото отсуда http://rian.ru/photolents/20110406/361666641.html

----------


## kfmut

ЗЫ предлагаю создать отдельный подфорум по АП, а там иметь закреплённую тему "Классификация АП"! ;-) Кстати, идея про подфорум по АП, может имеет смысл действительно его создать?

----------


## AC

А номер то какой у борта?

----------


## FLOGGER

> ЗЫ предлагаю создать отдельный подфорум по АП, а там иметь закреплённую тему "Классификация АП"!


Да классификация АП и так известна, зачем тему-то такую создавать? Другое дело, что, может затеять тему по АП?

----------


## timsz

> Крушения - на железной дороге.


Ну не совсем так) Слово "крушение" применяется к самолетам даже такими буквоедами как МАК и МО.

А как еще одним словом назвать происшествие, при которой самолет целиком разрушился?

Понятно, что слово неформальное, но вполне подходит для применения там, где формализм не требуется.

З.Ы. Фразу "не авария, а крушение" не одобряю.))

----------


## muk33

> Слово "крушение" применяется к самолетам даже такими буквоедами как МАК и МО.


Примерчик - в студию! :Wink:

----------


## timsz

> Примерчик - в студию!


Пожалуйста:))

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=77090

http://www.google.ru/#sclient=psy&hl...17865adcfe800d

----------


## Nazar

*timsz*
А давайте я Вам приведу официальные заключения и результаты расследований, вернее определения, так вот, неи иам такого слова "крушение"

----------


## timsz

> *timsz*
> А давайте я Вам приведу официальные заключения и результаты расследований, вернее определения, так вот, неи иам такого слова "крушение"


Некоторые из приведенных ссылок МАК идут на официальные заключения.

То, что такого официально такого вида происшествий нет - я не спорю, и говорил уже об этом.

По-прежнему утверждаю, что слово "крушение" имеет право на применение в случаях, когда не страдает формальная сторона вопроса. Поэтому, безусловно, в определениях его быть не может.

----------


## muk33

Что касается МАК - убедили (хотя и удивлен). А Управление пресс-службы и информации МО РФ не занимается расследованиями происшествий, там сидят те же журналисты, некоторые в погонах. Зачастую они занимаются простым переписыванием информации из интернета (сталкивался).

----------


## Антоха

Уважаемые друзья! 
6 мая 2011 г. пилотажная группа *СТРИЖИ* будет отмечать свое двадцатилетие. По этому поводу на авиабазе Кубинка запланирован день открытых дверей.  
Программа дня: тренировка, воздушный («Русские Витязи» и «Стрижи» от души покажутся над Кубинкой) и расширенный наземный показ, плюс по окончании этих мероприятий рок-концерт продолжительностью 2-3 часа. 
Вход на дембазу свободный для всех.
На протяжении всего праздника будут работать кафе и магазинчики сувенирной продукции. В кафе можно будет разогреть детское питание для ваших малышей. Количество туалетов будет достаточным для комфортного нахождения на празднике в течении всего дня.
Для тех кто приедет на личном автотранспорте будет организована  большая охраняемая стоянка в 163 метрах от 4-го КПП. 
Так что, милости просим.

подробности на сайте www.strizhi.ru

----------


## командир

> А номер то какой у борта?


08 бортовой. C 700 метров прыгал замкомэска. Говорит понравилось,теперь хочет письмо благодарственное в ЗВЕЗДУ разработчикам написать.

----------


## AC

> 08 бортовой. C 700 метров прыгал замкомэска. Говорит понравилось, теперь хочет письмо благодарственное в ЗВЕЗДУ разработчикам написать.


1) Спасибо большое за уточнение номера.  :Smile: 
2) Я посмотрел тут кадры по приморскому ТВ, как летчик в оранжевом гидрокомбинезоне подошел к еще горящему среди сараев самолету, посмотрел на него грустно, достал сотовый и стал тут же по нему куда-то спокойно звонить... О как теперь!
http://www.otvprim.ru/news16958.html

----------


## AC

*to командир:*
А вот такой, кстати, вопрос еще: а что на Ц.Угловой делает етот Су-30М2?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazaran...n/photostream/
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=8...postcount=1446
Просто чуть ранее проходила инфа вроде как, что их распределили 2+2 между Крымском и Дземгами... (???)

----------


## A.F.

*АС*, да туда вроде и хотели. Просто не сразу забрали. А потом ведь Дземги и ЦУ вроде как одна база теперь (ну или скоро так будет)...

----------


## MADMAX

Командующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Зелин 4 апреля 2011 года побывал на авиабазе Барксдейл (штат Луизиана), где базируется 2 тяжёлое бомбардировочное авиакрыло, на вооружении которого состоят бомбардировщики B-52H.

----------


## MADMAX

А также побывал в кабине стратегического бомбардировщика B-52H.

----------


## Nazar

> А также побывал в кабине стратегического бомбардировщика B-52H.


...и открутил главную контргайку :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Наши в свое время, лет 20 назад, Карлуччи в кабину ТУ-160 пустили. А Зелина только в Б-52.

----------


## Холостяк

> Командующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Зелин 4 апреля 2011 года побывал на авиабазе Барксдейл (штат Луизиана), где базируется 2 тяжёлое бомбардировочное авиакрыло, на вооружении которого состоят бомбардировщики B-52H.


Чего ему там делать? Он то у своих подчиненных частях был раз-два и обчёлся был, а за кардон регулярно ездит...

----------


## AC

> Наши в свое время, лет 20 назад, Карлуччи в кабину ТУ-160 пустили. А Зелина только в Б-52.


А от нас в кабину B-1B уже Дейнекина пускали...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знал. А, может, забыл. Но пора бы в Б-2 уже забраться, ведь  у нас в то время ТУ-160 был самым новым.

----------


## muk33

> А от нас в кабину B-1B уже Дейнекина пускали...


Когда в 1996 году делегация Ахтубинских испытателей ездила к коллегам в AFFTC на АБ Эдвардс, их пустили посидеть и в F-117 и в находившийся на испытаниях В-2, не говоря уж о полетах на F-15В, -16В.

----------


## AC

> Не знал. А, может, забыл. Но пора бы в Б-2 уже забраться, ведь  у нас в то время ТУ-160 был самым новым.


Да ну его, B-2... Америка уж обрыдАлась от него... Выброшенные на ветер деньги  :Smile:

----------


## ClicktoFLY

Ох уж эти секретки государственные ))) да военные... Думаю разведки всю полезную информацию та уж подтянули, а тут действительно лишь похвастаться - так у нас Президент с Премьером если помните до сих пор "Победой" хвастаются, а не последними ВАЗ'ами ......

----------


## командир

> *to командир:*
> А вот такой, кстати, вопрос еще: а что на Ц.Угловой делает етот Су-30М2?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazaran...n/photostream/
> http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=8...postcount=1446
> Просто чуть ранее проходила инфа вроде как, что их распределили 2+2 между Крымском и Дземгами... (???)


Всего было передано ВВС 4 машины. Вроде как они предназначались для Вьетнама. 2 в Крымск,одна в Дзёмги,и ещё одна в Ц.Угловую-б/н 40. Где-то с месяц назад пришла она. В Угловой проблема со спарками,вот им и отдали. Как спарку и используют.

----------


## Антон

> Всего было передано ВВС 4 машины. Вроде как они предназначались для Вьетнама. 2 в Крымск,одна в Дзёмги,и ещё одна в Ц.Угловую-б/н 40. Где-то с месяц назад пришла она. В Угловой проблема со спарками,вот им и отдали. Как спарку и используют.


командир,а не в курсе современное оружие(Х-31,Х-29,КАБы,Р-77) для них есть?

----------


## BSA

> Всего было передано ВВС 4 машины. Вроде как они предназначались для Вьетнама. 2 в Крымск,одна в Дзёмги,и ещё одна в Ц.Угловую-б/н 40. Где-то с месяц назад пришла она. В Угловой проблема со спарками,вот им и отдали. Как спарку и используют.


Вообщем все скатилось к банальному использованию в качестве спарки для выкатки и поддержания штанов, да еще и расскидали по частям, вместо того чтобы сконцентрировать в одном месте....

----------


## Антон

> Вообщем все скатилось к банальному использованию в качестве спарки для выкатки и поддержания штанов, да еще и расскидали по частям, вместо того чтобы сконцентрировать в одном месте....


А смысл их концентрировать?Сейчас Су30 может выступать в роли командирского борта управления.С более мощной РЛС руководить действиями Су27.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Когда в 1996 году делегация Ахтубинских испытателей ездила к коллегам в AFFTC на АБ Эдвардс, их пустили посидеть и в F-117 и в находившийся на испытаниях В-2, не говоря уж о полетах на F-15В, -16В.


Спасибо, не знал.

----------


## Pilot

> командир,а не в курсе современное оружие(Х-31,Х-29,КАБы,Р-77) для них есть?


Только теоретически. Вообще-то Су-30 нужны в замен выработавших ресурс спарок и как УБшки к Су-35. Не забывайте, что раньше УБшки выпускал Иркутск, а он сейчас загружен выше мощностей

----------


## командир

> командир,а не в курсе современное оружие(Х-31,Х-29,КАБы,Р-77) для них есть?


Нет ничего.

----------


## BSA

> А смысл их концентрировать?Сейчас Су30 может выступать в роли командирского борта управления.С более мощной РЛС руководить действиями Су27.


Смысл? Концентрации многоцелевых самолетов в одном месте? если как сказал  человек ниже что под них нет современного вооружения, в т.ч. и для работы по земле ...то НИКАКОГО....проще "размазать" для затыкания дырок по УБ...со спарками то везде проблемы от Угловки до Кубы...

----------


## Антон

> Только теоретически. Вообще-то Су-30 нужны в замен выработавших ресурс спарок и как УБшки к Су-35. Не забывайте, что раньше УБшки выпускал Иркутск, а он сейчас загружен выше мощностей


Мда....Использовать многоцелевой/двухместный самолёт как учебный этот дикость... Весь мир их применяет для ударных задач(F-15E,Mirage2000D)



> Нет ничего.


Наверное  и ПАК-ФА будет летать с  Р-27-ми :Frown:

----------


## PPV

> Вообщем все скатилось к банальному использованию в качестве спарки для выкатки и поддержания штанов, да еще и расскидали по частям, вместо того чтобы сконцентрировать в одном месте....


А если попробовать проанализировать чуть подробнее? Су-30М2 распределили по тем частям, в которых уже есть на вооружении Су-27СМ. Объяснять "почему" не нужно?

----------


## BSA

> А если попробовать проанализировать чуть подробнее? Су-30М2 распределили по тем частям, в которых уже есть на вооружении Су-27СМ. Объяснять "почему" не нужно?


ОК встречный вопрос, много ли толку от столь эээ точечных поставок техники? Что даст один самолет  пусть  и в связке с ЭсЭмами в боевых условиях?

----------


## Антон

> ОК встречный вопрос, много ли толку от столь эээ точечных поставок техники? Что даст один самолет  пусть  и в связке с ЭсЭмами в боевых условиях?


Улучшиться управление группой Су27-х

----------


## timsz

> Использовать многоцелевой/двухместный самолёт как учебный этот дикость... Весь мир их применяет для ударных задач(F-15E,Mirage2000D)


Для ударных задач у нас другие двухместные самолеты предназначены.

----------


## BSA

> Улучшиться управление группой Су27-х


Это чисто теория из разряда 4 МиГ-31 могут контролировать фронт в 900км обмениваясь информацией ....

----------


## muk33

> Улучшиться управление группой Су27-х


Совместимость М2 и СМ никто не проверял

----------


## PPV

> ОК встречный вопрос, много ли толку от столь эээ точечных поставок техники? Что даст один самолет  пусть  и в связке с ЭсЭмами в боевых условиях?


Все намного проще, просто по составу борта эти машины идентичны. Раньше была связка Су-27 + Су-27УБ, теперь Су-27СМ + Су-30М2. Так как-то...

----------


## BSA

> Все намного проще, просто по составу борта эти машины идентичны. Раньше была связка Су-27 + Су-27УБ, теперь Су-27СМ + Су-30М2. Так как-то...


я бы не был столь категоричен об идентичности.... :Cool:

----------


## Антон

> Совместимость М2 и СМ никто не проверял


А в чем проблема  при взаимодействии?

----------


## PPV

> я бы не был столь категоричен об идентичности....


Наверное, Вам виднее...

----------


## AC

> Когда в 1996 году делегация Ахтубинских испытателей ездила к коллегам в AFFTC на АБ Эдвардс, их пустили посидеть и в F-117 и в находившийся на испытаниях В-2, не говоря уж о полетах на F-15В, -16В.


Тогда тем более...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Россия заплатила за голову Д.Дудаева миллион долларов*

Параллельно ГРУ и ФСБ прорабатывали и другой вариант устранения президента Ичкерии – удар с самолета ракетой с лазерной головкой самонаведения по лучу спутникового телефона. Однако несколько таких попыток не удались, потому что самолет долетал до места выпуска ракеты за 7-8 минут, а лидер сепаратистов говорил по телефону не более 5 минут, и ракета просто не успевала его засечь.
В конце концов спецслужбы сумели выяснить, что Д.Дудаев собирается выйти на связь в определенном квадрате. Вместе с женой, помощниками и охранниками он приехал на пустырь и развернул спутниковый телефон. Спустя некоторое время по президенту ЧРИ была выпущена ракета из штурмовика Су-25. 

Читать полностью : http://top.rbc.ru/society/20/04/2011/579403.shtml

----------


## Антон

> *Россия заплатила за голову Д.Дудаева миллион долларов*
> 
> 
> Читать полностью : http://top.rbc.ru/society/20/04/2011/579403.shtml


Вот как всё было на самом деле.Вот как эти события описывает Михаил Викторович (Kuslin2)




> Сообщение от джонсмитт 
> Уважаемый Михаил Викторович, натолкнулся на следующую информацию:
> ... 21 апреля 1996 года российские спецслужбы запеленговали сигнал от спутникового телефона Дудаева в районе села Гехи-чу, в 30 км от Грозного. В воздух были подняты 2 штурмовика Су-25 с самонаводящимися ракетами. Дудаев погиб от удара ракеты прямо во время разговора по телефону с российским депутатом Константином Боровым... Что за тип ракет мог использоваться, и по какому принципу могло быть проведено целеуказание?
> Спасибо.
> 
> KUSLIN2
> СУ-25 в устранении Дудаева в апреле 1996г. отношения не имеют. Группа СУ-24 с экипажами из Актюбинского Центра НИИ ВВС,вооруженная доработанными УР типа Х-25 или Х-29 (дорабатывалась ГСН УР на частоту сигнала спут. телефона ) постоянно дежурила в Моздоке и по условному сигналу о начале сеанса связи ,мгновенно уходила в заданный район.Интересен тот факт,что после захвата и схода УР по радиолучу,в это же место тут же были сброшенны и обычные ФАБ-500( подвеска была смешанная УР и ФАБ-500 ),которые и резметали там все что осталось после взрыва УР...
> 
> KUSLIN2
> ...


http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...94&postcount=2

----------


## An-Z

Только не Х-29, а Х-58... и конечно Су-24М

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот как всё было на самом деле.Вот как эти события описывает Михаил Викторович (Kuslin2) 
> http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...94&postcount=2


Значит этот бывший офицер главного разведуправления Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ полковник запаса Юрий Аксенов всем пописал в уши.... 
Интересно, лям видимо они сами там распилили....

----------


## Павел1988

Странно, всегда считал, что НИИ ВВС, он же ГЛИЦ, находится в Ахтубинске. Актюбинск, по-моему, уже давно немножко другая страна.

----------


## muk33

> Странно, всегда считал, что филиал НИИ ВВС, он же ГЛИЦ, находится в Ахтубинске. Актюбинск, по-моему, уже давно немножко другая страна.


ГЛИЦ это не филиал НИИ ВВС, это он и есть (название поменяли в 1990 году). А название города часто путают...

----------


## bakulinks77

> А в чем проблема  при взаимодействии?


Су-27СМ по составу оборудования поудачнее чем Су-30М2.Хотя бы потому,что на СМ в кабине 2 МФИ и 1 МФПИ,а на 30 всего по 2 МФИ в каждой кабине.В отличии от того же УБ на 30 нет шторки для слепого полета. Су-30 скорее предназначен для роли самолета-лидера при выполнении групповых боевых действий,чем для учебных целей.С Су-30 возможно полноценное применение Х-59М, с одноместного самолета это дело весьма сомнительное.Перечислять можно долго...  :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Только не Х-29, а Х-58...


 или Х25МПУ

----------


## Serjio

18 апреля на авиабазе Мигалово наконец-то возобновлены полеты самолетов Ан-22. Поздравляем Антеевцев! А то ребята закисли уж было...

----------


## kfmut

> 18 апреля на авиабазе Мигалово наконец-то возобновлены полеты самолетов Ан-22. Поздравляем Антеевцев! А то ребята закисли уж было...


Да-а, но сегодня-то наверстали! :-)

--------------------------------------

Уважаемый Serjio, а вы не в курсе первопричины декабрьской катастрофы? То что сообщили инф.агенства, например, http://www.rian.ru/inquest/20110409/362652724.html




> ...падение произошло из-за отказа авиационной техники и рулевого управления...


для самолёта только-только прошедшего кап.ремонт выглядит несколько странно и ничего не объясняет...

----------


## muk33

> для самолёта только-только прошедшего кап.ремонт выглядит несколько странно и ничего не объясняет...


А два подряд падения Су-27УБ после кап.ремонта на 322АРЗ в Воздвиженке из-за отказа СДУ не выглядят несколько странно? Тут указано все верно. Это диагноз.

----------


## kfmut

т.е. ждём завершения уголовного дела?

----------


## Serjio

[QUOTE=kfmut;75591]Да-а, но сегодня-то наверстали! :-)

--------------------------------------

Уважаемый Serjio, а вы не в курсе первопричины декабрьской катастрофы? То что сообщили инф.агенства, например, http://www.rian.ru/inquest/20110409/362652724.html



Дело в том, что на официальном разборе катастрофы, который проходил как раз на авиабазе с участием представителей комиссии, главкомата, завода и т.д., было озвучено, что причиной катастрофы стало "залипание" педали. Затем попытка парировать возникшее скольжение и крен, взятие штурвала на себя, 2,5 витка с 7200 и вход в землю в перевернутом положении под 70 град. причина же проблем с тягами РН так и не выяснена... Были даны какие-то рекомендации и все... 
 P.S. Ну уж точно дело ни в каком обледенении, как пытались многие преподнести эту версию.

----------


## leha-lp

Причина, отказ механизма тримерного эфекта...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Причина, отказ механизма тримерного эфекта...


Нельзя ли поподробнее?

----------


## kfmut

*Serjio*, большое спасибо за информацию, надеюсь только, что такое бездействие (без)ответственных лиц больше не аукнется нашим авиаторам...

----------


## AC

Нет, не осталась

----------


## Pilot

Завтра малинские Ми-8 прощаются с Малино и перелетают в Чкаловский. по плану в 11 взлет сброс роз над Малино и круг над МКАДом

----------


## Griffon

> Завтра малинские Ми-8 прощаются с Малино и перелетают в Чкаловский. по плану в 11 взлет сброс роз над Малино и круг над МКАДом


А что же останется в Малино?
...я там на летние каникулы всё детство отдыхал...

----------


## Холостяк

ЖЖ о ВС России. Есть хорошие фото о ВВС России.
Ссылка: http://military-press.livejournal.com/

----------


## Полешук

Кажись в пролете:



> *Истребитель МиГ-35 выбыл из тендера ВВС Индии* 
> 
>  Российский истребитель МиГ-35, принимающий участие в индийском тендере MMRCA на поставку 126 средних многофункциональных истребителей, выбыл из конкурса. Как сообщает TNN со ссылкой на источники в министерстве обороны Индии, финалистами тендера военное ведомство выбрало европейский истребитель Typhoon и французский Rafale. Компании Eurofighter и Dassault, выпускающие эти самолеты, получили запрос на продление коммерческого предложения. Ранее некоторые индийские военные предполагали, что именно самолетам этих компаний будут отданы предпочтения. 
> 
>  Министерство обороны Индии пока официально не обнародовало список финалистов MMRCA. Между тем, один из участников тендера, шведская компания Saab уже объявила, что ее истребитель - JAS 39 Gripen IN - не был включен в короткий список. Как сообщает Defense News, компания уже получила соответствующее уведомление от министерства обороны Индии. Другие участники MMRCA - Lockheed Martin, Boeing и РСК "МиГ" - пока не сообщили о получении каких-либо уведомлений. Эти три компании представили на конкурс истребители F-16 IN Fighting Falcon, F/A-18 Super Hornet и МиГ-35.
> 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2011/04/28/shortlist/

Хотя такой пролет уже не в первый раз, может опять передумают.

Или "утка"...

----------


## Sveto

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ind...eal-2011-04-28

----------


## Холостяк

*Россия больше не участвует в индийском тендере на закупку 126 истребителей МиГ-35 для ВВС Индии, сообщили в "Рособоронэкспорте".*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/rolling...ircrafts.shtml

ПС. Наши устаревшие и собранные криво помойки ужо никому не нужны....

----------


## Антон

> *Россия больше не участвует в индийском тендере на закупку 126 истребителей МиГ-35 для ВВС Индии, сообщили в "Рособоронэкспорте".*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/rolling...ircrafts.shtml
> 
> ПС. Наши устаревшие и собранные криво помойки ужо никому не нужны....


Ну если учесть что в индии летают уже Су30МКИ,Миг29КУБ то насчет помоек это вы погорячились :Redface:  Да и дорабатывать индийские миги будут(в вариант upg)

----------


## timsz

Индия уже давно недвусмысленно дала понять, что не собирается класть все яйца в одну корзину.

Подозреваю, что они бы их не взяли даже бесплатно какие бы ни были характеристики.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не в яйцах здесь, по-моему, дело. Во всяком случае, не только в них. А в том, что  РФ проявила себя как ненадежный партнер. Вспомните истории с "Горшковым", с Ил-38SD, с кораблями, не помню класс, которые строили в Питере. А подвязываться на столь большой заказ в 126 машин-тут, конечно, подумаешь десять раз. Подумали-и отказались. Лично я этим нисколько не удивлен, но сильно огорчен. Т. к. считаю (и уже давно писал об этом), что без этого заказа никаких МИГов-35 уже не будет. Да и вообще мне кажется, что история самолетов МИГ закончилась, к моему величайшему сожалению. Всякие там КУБы и UPG  в счет не идут.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну если учесть что в индии летают уже Су30МКИ,Миг29КУБ то насчет помоек это вы погорячились Да и дорабатывать индийские миги будут(в вариант upg)


Вот без меня высказались на эту проблемку. Хотя ухмыльнулся от сказанного:

*Индия больше не верит в МиГи... Ибо РФ - не СССР* 

Анатолий Баранов 
Россия проиграла крупнейший в этом веке оружейный тендер на поставку Индии среднего многоцелевого боевого самолета, на который выставляла МиГ-35, являющийся модернизацией МиГ-29. Сделка предусматривает поставку 126 истребителей и оценивается более чем в 10 миллиардов долларов. Осталось два претендента на победу: французский Rafale и Eurofighter Typhoon, который сооружает итальянско-британско-европейский консорциум. 

http://forum-msk.org/material/news/6161655.html 

Максим Калашников 
А все просто. РФ - не СССР. В надежность поставок (а РСК "МиГ" в РФ уничтожена воровством и идиотской политикой государства) индийцы больше не верят. 
Как работает нынешняя Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) - так это "пролейтесь, слезы". Что с проектом транспортного совместного самолета МТА - уж писали сто раз. Как авианосец в РФ для Индии делают - весь мир со смеху падает. Чего ж вы хотите теперь? Индусы и отказываются от ненадежного партнера, неспособного сделать даже те элементарные вещи, что делались в Советском Союзе. 
Что делать? Делать главным заказчиком военного авиастроения наши родные ВВС! Правда, для этого нужно, посадив Сердюкова, отменить его реформу ВВС, которые по сути дела уничтожили этот вид ВС, раздробив его на четыре территориальных подразделения и заменив нормальные подразделения и соединения на дурацкие "номерные авиабазы". Классно звучит: авиабаза поднялась в воздух. (В варианте ВМФ это было бы так: военно-морская база вышла в море и вступила в бой с противником. Силами своих складов, мастерских, причалов, котельных, прачечных и пищеблоков...) 
Восстановив единые ВВС, можно заказывать для них крупные партии новых самолетов. Я бы вообще ввел авиаэскадры - со включением в каждую самолетов ДЛРО и летающих танкеров. А когда родная страна начнет такие крупные заказы делать (и массово эксплуатировать новую технику) - и зарубежные заказчики подтянутся. Ибо какой осел будет закупать у русских новую авиатехнику, коли сами русские для своих ВВС ее такими же партиями не приобретают? 
Так что дело не в наших истребителях. Дело - в бело-сине-красных животных, что нами правят и "эффективно менеджерят". Твари косолапые...

ПС. Тут тоже можно почитать кое что: http://kolybanov.livejournal.com/10136.html

----------


## BSA

Скатываемся назад в 90-ые....почти каждая база ВВС сидит на остром голодном пайке...нет керАсина...кое где распечатали НЗ....проблемы дажь в таких местах как Липа :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## muk33

Что-то там с Тушкой в Чкаловской http://www.utro.ru/news/2011/04/29/972236.shtml

----------


## timsz

> На Чкаловском аварийно сел Ту-154Б-2 RA-85563, его недавно стали восстанавливать из очень печального состояния. На днях делал пробежку по полосе, сегодня должен был вылететь на завод для ремонта. По предварительной информации при взлете/наборе высоты произошла поломка, заставившая вернуться в аэропорт отправления. По словам очевидцев, садился с пикированием, диспетчер вел самолет метр за метром. Посадка произошла с сильным перелетом. Возможно было применено экстренное торможение. Аэропорт временно закрыт, 2 борта были отправлены обратно в аэропорты отправления.


http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=8...postcount=2434




> после взлёта полностью отказала система управления, крены достигали 60 градусов (насколько я помню, это далеко за пределами серии Б), потом их подкинуло на тысячу, и т.д. В итоге, сели на чистом крыле, при пробеге раздавили два фонаря. Вообще, это из области фантастики. Но - не доверять источнику нет ни одной причины.


http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=8...postcount=2436

Видео (далеко, но даже так видно, что круто)
http://youtu.be/tdSWlnWmJ7c

----------


## Chizh

> Все намного проще, просто по составу борта эти машины идентичны. Раньше была связка Су-27 + Су-27УБ, теперь Су-27СМ + Су-30М2. Так как-то...


На Су-30М2 стоит та же РЛС Н-001 с обводным каналом?

----------


## Павел1988

Там Барс стоит полноценный.

----------


## Chizh

> Там Барс стоит полноценный.


Если они по борту идентичны Су-27СМ, то какой Барс?

----------


## PPV

> На Су-30М2 стоит та же РЛС Н-001 с обводным каналом?


Давайте рассуждать логически. Что нам известно о Су-30М2?
Это вариант Су-30МК2 для наших ВВС.
Какая РЛС стоит на Су-30МК2? Н001 с обводным каналом.
Следующий шаг - какая РЛС стоит на Су-30М2?
Предоставляю возможность самостоятельно замкнуть эту логическую цепочку...

----------


## Chizh

> Давайте рассуждать логически. Что нам известно о Су-30М2?
> Это вариант Су-30МК2 для наших ВВС.
> Какая РЛС стоит на Су-30МК2? Н001 с обводным каналом.
> Следующий шаг - какая РЛС стоит на Су-30М2?
> Предоставляю возможность самостоятельно замкнуть эту логическую цепочку...


Все понятно.

----------


## Павел1988

Там стоит Н011.

----------


## muk33

> Там стоит Н011.


Это вы в Википедии начитались?

----------


## timsz

Еще 2 видео чкаловского Ту-154. Без мата не смотрится. Экипажу - поздравления с днем рождения!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP5uLDnUOdI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ1CIByTz24

----------


## BSA

2ой ролик отчетливо показывает что произошло ЧУДО и все на борту остались живы...

----------


## timsz

А вот и само чудо
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM9UM33EKqY

Пилотаж Су-30МКИ отдыхает... Пипец просто.

----------


## airwolf

ваще абзац!!!

----------


## Torero

Как говорили в ролике "Родионов ,действительно, рулит". Экипаж молодцы

----------


## timsz

Поздравления!

Подняли первый серийный Су-35С!

----------


## AC

*to M76:*
Там вон пишут, что у вас первый серийный 35С полетел:
http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=4036
Москва, 3 мая. Компания «Сухой» приступила к летным испытаниям первого серийного многофункционального истребителя Су-35С. Самолет поднялся в воздух с аэродрома Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного производственного объединения им. Ю.А.Гагарина (КнААПО). В течение полутора часов отрабатывались различные режимы силовой установки и комплексной системы управления. Проверялись характеристики устойчивости и управляемости самолета. Замечаний к работе двигателей, систем и оборудования не было. Пилотировал самолет заслуженный летчик-испытатель Российской Федерации Сергей Богдан...

----------


## BSA

Автор под ником *byt*

----------


## muk33

Лапшу вешают в масштабе всей страны!  :Frown:  Как может быть серийным самолет, госиспытания которого еще даже не начинались? Это всего лишь очередной опытный... Они даже по-русски грамотно писать уже не умеют: ".*..Су-35/Су-35С предъявлен к государственным совместным испытания (ГСИ)...*" (С указанного сайта). *Анти-корабль*, блин

----------


## Павел1988

Ну понятно, главное в этой новости - не то, что самолет подняли в воздух, а то, что что-то в пресс-релизе не удовлетворило уважаемого muk33, правда, непонятно, при чем тут лапша.

----------


## BSA

> Лапшу вешают в масштабе всей страны!  Как может быть серийным самолет, госиспытания которого еще даже не начинались? Это всего лишь очередной опытный... Они даже по-русски грамотно писать уже не умеют: ".*..Су-35/Су-35С предъявлен к государственным совместным испытания (ГСИ)...*" (С указанного сайта). *Анти-корабль*, блин


понятно, что прессуху выверяли и она полна самопиара...вопрос задам по-другому можно ли считать и нужно ли  это борт продолжением 901-902 и  сгоревшего? или возможны варианты? Интересно куда его передадут, в Ахтубу?

----------


## Антон

Фотки с испытаний
http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/gallery/eve...-35_trials.wbp

----------


## Nazar

> Ну понятно, главное в этой новости - не то, что самолет подняли в воздух, а то, что что-то в пресс-релизе не удовлетворило уважаемого muk33, правда, непонятно, при чем тут лапша.


Главное не в этом, а в том, что вы абсолютно не разбираетесь в предмете разговора, не умеете отличать полет опытного самолета от серийного, аварии называете крушениями, выдумываете какие-то имитации качки на НИТКЕ, влезаете в глупые споры с людьми ( не со мной ), которые все это знают в десятки, если не сотни раз лучше чем вы и так далее.
Грустно все это. :Frown:

----------


## muk33

> Ну понятно, главное в этой новости - не то, что самолет подняли в воздух, а то, что что-то в пресс-релизе не удовлетворило уважаемого muk33, правда, непонятно, при чем тут лапша.


Вчитайтесь в так называемый пресс-релиз внимательнее. Один абзац противоречит другому, грамматические ошибки - и это ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ сайт уважаемой компании. _Компания «Сухой» приступила к летным испытаниям первого серийного многофункционального истребителя Су-35С._ Это в первом абзаце. А вот что пишут во втором: _В 2011 г. летные испытания истребителя существенно интенсифицируются за счет подключения к ним дополнительных самолетов._ Вы не видите здесь противоречия? Видимо авторы пресс-релиза тоже этого не замечают. Так что же за самолет взлетел с аэродрома Дземги? Первый серийный или "дополнительный", для интенсификации испытаний (причем судя по цитате таковых будет несколько). А все объясняется следующей фразой (сокращу для понимания) : _Первым этапом в рамках государственных совместных испытаний истребителя станет получение предварительного заключения заказчика - ВВС России...с целью его поставки в строевые части военно-воздушных сил_. Так вот, уважаемый Павел, первым серийным станет тот самолет, который выйдет из цеха после получения упомянутого выше ПЗ. И то с натяжкой. 

А теперь немного истории: в прошлом году был такой "пресс-релиз" с  подачи уважаемой фирмы http://www.arms-expo.ru/049051124049054057050054.html, цитата: _"...Первым армейским пилотом, поднявшим в небо Су-35С, стал командир одной из войсковых частей Заслуженный военный летчик РФ Александр Кружавин..."_ Казалось бы - вот оно, уже в войсках!!!  Если бы не одно НО - и почетное звание и фамилию уважаемого летчика исказили до неузнаваемости, ради одной цели из 4-х букв *ПИАР*. Порывшись в сети находим вот это: http://www.adm-akhtubinsk.ru/novosti...-12-10-06.html. Там вы прочтете, кто такой А.П.Кружалин.

----------


## Orksss

muk33, рискну вклиниться в ваш спор и заметить, что тут дело просто в том, что понятие "серийный" довольно растяжимо. Меня тоже несколько покоробило это слово в пресс-релизе, и реакция оптимисточно так сказать настроеной общественности на нее понятна (уряяяужеввойсах !!!111) и понятно - именно ради нее это слово и употребили. 
  Но в принципе тут особо не подкопаешься, F-35 например тоже еще на испытаниях, но тем не менее последние борты уже называются "серийными" ибо соответствуют определенному стандарту. Возможно тут аналогичная логика.

----------


## Nazar

> Но в принципе тут особо не подкопаешься, F-35 например тоже еще на испытаниях, но тем не менее последние борты уже называются "серийными" ибо соответствуют определенному стандарту. Возможно тут аналогичная логика.


А разве серийные образцы никогда не участвуют в программе испытаний?
С F-35 несколько иная история, в феврале поднялся в воздух именно серийный и первый строевой самолет, с конкретной припиской к 58th Fighter Squadron.

----------


## Orksss

> А разве серийные образцы никогда не участвуют в программе испытаний?
> С F-35 несколько иная история, в феврале поднялся в воздух именно серийный и первый строевой самолет, с конкретной припиской к 58th Fighter Squadron.


Ну так и я какбэ про то как раз. 
По аналогичной логике этот Су-35С тоже выходит серийный, его же планируют передавать военным.

----------


## Nazar

> По аналогичной логике этот Су-35С тоже выходит серийный, его же планируют передавать военным.


Я думаю об этом стоит начать говорить после подписания всех необходимых документов и непосредственной передачи.

----------


## Orksss

> Я думаю об этом стоит начать говорить после подписания всех необходимых документов и непосредственной передачи.


значит как подпись черкнут самолет превратиться сразу в серийный ? 
батенька да вы бюрократ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> значит как подпись черкнут самолет превратиться сразу в серийный ? 
> батенька да вы бюрократ


Конечно нет, но тогда будет хоть какой-то предмет для разговора.
Серийным он станет когда серийно строиться начнет и на вооружение поступит.

----------


## alexvolf

> значит как подпись черкнут самолет превратиться сразу в серийный ? 
> батенька да вы бюрократ


 А что Вы,уважаемый понимаете под термином "серийный"?

К примеру толковый русский словарь определяет этот термин как -
1)"Группа или ряд предметов,совершенно однородных или обладающих общим,объединяющим их признаком"
2)"Предмет изготавливаемый сериями по определенному стандарту".

Относительно предмета разговора,то как известно ранее под "серия войсковая"  понималась серия экземпляров изделия,следующая непосредственно за головным экземплярами и служащая для проверки ЛА в условиях эксплуатации...

----------


## Orksss

> А что Вы,уважаемый понимаете под термином "серийный"?


Лично я ? 
Самолет производимый в значительных количествах (последнее естественно относительно, может и пара десятков в случае стратегических бомбандировщиков например), в соответствии с определенным эталоном (без вариации от машины к машине, "клонированием") и предназначенный для непосредственно эксплуатации по прямому назначению (а не для испытаний себя любимого). 
Поэтому лично я не считаю на данный момент серийными ни Су-35, ни F-35. Последний, хоть и продвинулся на этом пути несколько дальше, не соответствует вышесказанным субъективным определениям понятия "серийный самолет" еще ближайшие несколько лет, пока будет идти "мелкосерийное" (нам бы такие "маленькие" серии :Rolleyes: ) производство.

----------


## timsz

А что не нравится в слове серийный?

Я так понимаю, что заложили серию, начали выпуск. Понятно дело, что первый самолет пойдет на испытания, чтобы понять, соответствует ли серийная продукция заявленным требованиям.

А так получится, что первые самолеты серии и не серийные вовсе. А потом вдруг - "раз!", и серийные)

----------


## alexvolf

Господа timsz и  Orksss
Не стоит лепить "отсебятину".Или вы считаете,что с устранением ГОСТов,ОСТов,ТУ
и прочих стандартов в повседневной жизни так сказать с веянием нового политического мышления можно принебречь классикой? 
Наверно кроме всего существуют фундаментальные общепринятые вещи которые не могут менятся как-бы чиновники не старались-пример буква Ё...

----------


## Orksss

> Господа timsz и  Orksss
> Не стоит лепить "отсебятину".Или вы считаете,что с устранением ГОСТов,ОСТов,ТУ
> и прочих стандартов в повседневной жизни так сказать с веянием нового политического мышления можно принебречь классикой?


1) Да, язык и стандарты есть/должны быть существа живые, эволюционирующие, а не каменные. Но это суровый оффтоп.
2) Таки покажите мне где я уже порю отсебятину ? 
Вы вон привели примеры из толкового словаря и дальше начали рассказывать про "серию войсковую". А в курсе ли вы, что "серия экземпляров изделия,следующая непосредственно за головным экземплярами и служащая для проверки ЛА в условиях эксплуатации" зачастую не соответствует требованию "Группа или ряд предметов*,совершенно однородных* или обладающих общим,объединяющим их признаком"".
Это чисто для примера. То, что вы мой ответ не читали в котором я подробно развернул свое мнение, кстати в целом совпадающие с вашими цитатами из словаря уже другой вопрос.

----------


## alexvolf

> То, что вы мой ответ не читали в котором я подробно развернул свое мнение, кстати в целом совпадающие с вашими цитатами из словаря уже другой вопрос.


 Так стоит ли печатать на клаве буковки,если все по-своему правы? 
Исходя из принципов демократического централизма можно утверждать,что суть вопроса "каждый понимает в меру своей испорченности" (из классики)....

----------


## timsz

> Господа timsz и  Orksss
> Не стоит лепить "отсебятину".Или вы считаете,что с устранением ГОСТов,ОСТов,ТУ
> и прочих стандартов в повседневной жизни так сказать с веянием нового политического мышления можно принебречь классикой? 
> Наверно кроме всего существуют фундаментальные общепринятые вещи которые не могут менятся как-бы чиновники не старались-пример буква Ё...


Не понял, о чем это.

----------


## alexvolf

> А что не нравится в слове серийный?
> 
> Я так понимаю, что заложили серию, начали выпуск. Понятно дело, что первый самолет пойдет на испытания, чтобы понять, соответствует ли серийная продукция заявленным требованиям.
> 
> А так получится, что первые самолеты серии и не серийные вовсе. А потом вдруг - "раз!", и серийные)


 Вот об этом....

----------


## timsz

> Вот об этом....


Это я понял. Не понял, какие мои слова вызвали такую бурную реакцию.


Вообще, насколько я понимаю, основная разница между серийным и штучным производством - в технологии изготовления. Если самолет сделан по технологии, которая предусматривает выпуск десятков и сотен экземпляров, он вполне может считаться серийным.

----------


## alexvolf

> Это я понял. Не понял, какие мои слова вызвали такую бурную реакцию.
> Вообще, насколько я понимаю, основная разница между серийным и штучным производством - в технологии изготовления. Если самолет сделан по технологии, которая предусматривает выпуск десятков и сотен экземпляров, он вполне может считаться серийным.


 timsz
Ошибочное мнение.
Технологическая оснастка готовится одинаково, что для опытного то и для серийного производства ЛА тем более,что при этом задействуется целый ряд профильных производств,которые порой значительно удалены от тех мест где  расположено сборочное производство...

----------


## Павел1988

Я не спорю, все здесь весьма подкованные в плане буквоедства люди, мне просто непонятно, зачем искать второй смысл там, где его нет? Никто петь песни от счастья, что он якобы "уже в в войсках" не собирается, всем все понятно. Но я-то о том, что никто из вас в том числе понятия не имеет, что именно за самолет подняли в воздух. Гнать в данном случае на КНААПО - по меньшей мере вызывает смех, сидят люди дома за компами и лучше, чем сам авиазавод, владеют ситуацией) А ведь еще несколько месяцев назад они говорили, что к госиспытаниям подключат в дополнение к 2м опытным машинам 3 или 4 "серийных", которые после испытаний будут переданы непосредственно в ВВС, особо отмечая, что они-то уже и *входят в контракт на 48 машин*. Сечете? Не 3-4 для госиспытаний плюс 48, а *4 для госиспытаний из этих 48*. В этом случае их "первый серийный" как раз звучит вполне логично, если это не опытный экземпляр (как 2 общеизвестных - желто-зелено-коричневый БН 901, и бело-черно-серый БН 902), а первый из тех 48, комплектация которых утверждена и предварительно одобрена для поставки в войска. Раз это первый из контрактовых самолетов, значит, уже серийный. Привязка к ГОСТам и подписям здесь уже не в масть.

----------


## Sanych62

> timsz
> Ошибочное мнение.
> Технологическая оснастка готовится одинаково, что для опытного то и для серийного производства ЛА...


 Технологии опытного и серийного производств могут очень сильно различаться (например, применением станков с ЧПУ, штампов и тп), соответственно будет и разная оснастка, и разное оборудование.

----------


## alexvolf

> Технологии опытного и серийного производств могут очень сильно различаться (например, применением станков с ЧПУ, штампов и тп), соответственно будет и разная оснастка, и разное оборудование.


 Ну уж не так "сильно"...
Скорее всего технологические отличия в серийном производстве  будут иметь вектор направленный в сторону уменьшения издержек при производстве основного образца.Штампы (плуансон с матрицей) прессов (обработка деталей методом горячей штамповки) коренному изменению обычно не подвергаются (если конечно изготовленная деталь выдерживает нагрузки заложенные конструктором).Ну станок с ЧПУ на то и станок...

----------


## Nazar

> Поэтому лично я не считаю на данный момент серийными ни Су-35, ни F-35. Последний, хоть и продвинулся на этом пути несколько дальше


Он не дальше продвинулся, он на конвеер встал и уже контракт *реальный*, а не мифический на него подписан с Израилем.
По-этому считаю сравнение его с Су-35С не корректным.

----------


## timsz

> Ну уж не так "сильно"...


Не так уж и слабо.

По-любому, ВВС необходимо испытать именно ту машину, которая будет выходить с завода, а не ту, которую штучно делают.

----------


## timsz

> и уже контракт *реальный*, а не мифический


А что мифического в контракте на 48 Су-35С?

----------


## alexvolf

> Не так уж и слабо.
> 
> По-любому, ВВС необходимо испытать именно ту машину, которая будет выходить с завода, а не ту, которую штучно делают.


 "Сильно-слабо" это для журналистов МК...
В отношении "штучного"ЛА то пока дело дойдет до линейных частей ВВС  
 много "воды утечет"... бывает  вместе с технологией и со всей оснасткой... Примеров думаю приводить не надо.

----------


## timsz

> В отношении "штучного"ЛА то пока дело дойдет до линейных частей ВВС много "воды утечет"... бывает  вместе с технологией и со всей оснасткой... Примеров думаю приводить не надо.


Все бывает, кто бы спорил.

Но тем не менее, сделан еще один шаг, без которого поставок линейным частям быть не может.

----------


## Nazar

> А что мифического в контракте на 48 Су-35С?


Я где-то назвал контракт на 48 Су-35С мифическим?
Вот наш уважаемый Павел1988, говорил что первую машину должны в январе передать и что серийное производство уже налажено и что до 15 года мы их получим.
На бутылку коньяка кто поспорить готов? :Wink: 
Вот у меня почему-то есть уверенность, что те-же израильтяне, начнут получать свои F-35 в срок и в полном объеме, согласно подписанного контракта и в то-же время, на основе предыдущих "историй", меня терзают смутные сомнения, что подобная ситуация случиться с Су-35.

----------


## timsz

> Я где-то назвал контракт на 48 Су-35С мифическим?


Из контекста показалось. Хорошо, что ошибся.




> Вот у меня почему-то есть уверенность, что те-же израильтяне, начнут получать свои F-35 в срок и в полном объеме, согласно подписанного контракта и в то-же время, на основе предыдущих "историй", меня терзают смутные сомнения, что подобная ситуация случиться с Су-35.


У меня, по последним тенденциям, ощущения обратные) Но на бутылку коньяка спорить не буду.)

----------


## Orksss

> Он не дальше продвинулся, он на конвеер встал и уже контракт реальный, а не мифический на него подписан с Израилем.
> По-этому считаю сравнение его с Су-35С не корректным.


Ну кто же утверждает, что "Лайнтнинг" не пойдет в серию ?)
Я всего лишь говорил, что он ее _еще_ не достиг. Пока производство реально поштучное.
Да и "конвеер" еще не до конца готов ЕМНИП. 




> Я где-то назвал контракт на 48 Су-35С мифическим?
> Вот наш уважаемый Павел1988, говорил что первую машину должны в январе передать и что серийное производство уже налажено и что до 15 года мы их получим.
> На бутылку коньяка кто поспорить готов?
> Вот у меня почему-то есть уверенность, что те-же израильтяне, начнут получать свои F-35 в срок и в полном объеме, согласно подписанного контракта и в то-же время, на основе предыдущих "историй", меня терзают смутные сомнения, что подобная ситуация случиться с Су-35.


Кстати к слову о сроках - F-35 задержался в полтора раза есличе)) В 2001 году планировали поставить на вооружение в 2011, счас - в 2016. Только тогда, по планам, будет готов Block3C, полностью боеготовый истребитель.

----------


## muk33

> Ну так и я какбэ про то как раз. 
> По аналогичной логике этот Су-35С тоже выходит серийный, его же планируют передавать военным.


Не всякая логика одинаково "аналогична". Серийный самолет идет в строевую часть, а Этот самолет (Су-35С) пойдет на ГОСиспытания - в пресс-релизе об этом прямо сказано. Упомянутый F-35 (EG 0745) передан именно в строевую часть и используется для БОЕВОЙ ПОДГОТОВКИ. Фирма его позиционирует как серийный. Все предыдущие F-35 имеют хвостовой код опытных (AА-1, AF-01-04; BF-01-04; CF-01 и т.д.) и используются исключительно для испытаний в ЛИЦ ВВС Эдвардс и ЛИЦ ВМС Патаксент-Ривер. Выпускались они тоже на заводе, а не в кроватной мастерской. Летчики-испытатели в упомянутых центрах тоже *военные*, *но от этого вышеперечисленные самолеты не стали серийными.* Сравните хвостовые коды опытных и серийной машин. Все сказанное справедливо и для нашей страны.

Тут есть еще и юридический аспект. В опытный самолет в ходе испытаний "в рабочем порядке" могут вноситься изменения (и конструктивные и программные). ВноситЬ изменения в серийный самолет можно только ПО РЕЗУЛЬТАТАМ ИСПЫТАНИЙ, по согласованию разработчика и заказчика. Иное преследуется по закону.

*Павел*, мы тут не только за компами вечерами сидим, а еще кой чем на работе занимаемся. А фразами типа  *...комплектация которых утверждена и предварительно одобрена для поставки в войска...* не бросайтесь. Тут специалистов по авиации пруд пруди - засмеют.. :Wink: 

*timsz*, во всем мире военные испытывают именно ОПЫТНЫЕ машины (не только самолеты), поскольку каким будет облик серийных проясняется именно на этапе испытаний заказчиком. Ни одна фирма в мире не сделала ни один боевой самолет без участия военных. Именно поэтому все опытные машины, например в США, сразу отправляются на Эдвардс, т.е. к военным испытателям. Серийные же машины подвергаются только приемо-сдаточным испытаниям и, отдельные экземпляры, контрольным.
Чтобы понять - соответствует ли серийный самолет требованиям, проводятся КОНТРОЛЬНЫЕ испытания, результаты которых сравниваются с результатами ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ. Таким образом последние являются эталоном, точкой отсчета для серии. С чем и что сейчас сравнивать???

----------


## forcekons

> Пока производство реально поштучное.
> Да и "конвеер" еще не до конца готов ЕМНИП.


Угу.. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Угу..


Сейчас кто-нибудь скажет-фотошоп. :Biggrin:  и буржуйские провокации.

----------


## PPV

Мне кажется многие из здесь присутствующих путают некоторые понятия. Серийный - отнюдь не означает прошедший (гос) испытания или принятый на вооружение. Понятие серийный означает лишь принадлежность к определенному типу производства, см., например, здесь: http://delta-grup.ru/bibliot/18/129.htm
Видим, что производство может быть индивидуальным (штучным), серийным или массовым (поточным). В свою очередь, серийное может быть мелко- или крупносерийным, ну и т.д. И никакой связи с испытаниями, только с объемами производства. Серия - это способ производства, при котором изделия выпускаются партиями (сериями), опять таки изменения и доработки в процессе производства отнюдь не исключаются, а вполне возможны, и непременно осуществляются, внедрение обычно осуществляется с какой-то новой серии. И это отнюдь не означает, что серийные машины не могут использоваться при проведении ГСИ.

В СССР структура авиапрома четко отделяла опытные КБ от серийных заводов, и на испытания до определенного момента времени, примерно до начала 50-х г.г., передавались обычно лишь опытные самолеты, которые изготавливались в опытном производстве, т.е. в ОКБ. Лишь после их окончания и выдачи заключения, принималось решение о возможности серии и принятия на вооружение. Однако, примерно с середины 50-х, в связи с существенным усложнением АТ, слабостью производственной базы ОКБ и во избежание удлинения сроков проведения испытаний, было принято решение, согласно которому уже на ранних стадиях работ, еще до проведения ГСИ к производству самолетов подключались серийные заводы, на которых начиналось внедрение машины в серию, и первые серийные самолеты передавались ОКБ для проведения испытаний. Так было практически со всеми отечественными боевыми самолетами, начиная с МиГ-19 и далее ...
Ситуация с Су-35С в этом плане ничем не отличается от вышеописанной. Есть два первых опытных экземпляра, Су-35-1 и Су-35-2, которые проходят заводской этап испытаний с 2008-го, а теперь самолет "худо-бедно" запущен в серию, и Су-35С-1 - это действительно первая серийная машина. Которая вместе с двумя опытными и другими, последующими за ней первыми серийными будет таки подключена к ГСИ. Так было и с Су-7, и с Су-9, и т.д., ... вплоть до Су-27. 
Отличия теперь заключаются, пожалуй, лишь в том, что из-за ликвидации опытного производства в ОКБ Сухого, производственная площадка последнего была полностью перенесена в Комсомольск, на базу КнААПО, персонал которого вынужден теперь заниматься "не совсем своим делом", осваивая выпуск не отработанной в опытном производстве машины. Ну и куча других причин, связанных со сложным финансовым положением, утратой технологий и общим развалом производственной базы авиапрома. Но это уже совсем другая пестня.
Так как-то ...

----------


## Orksss

> Угу..


простите а сколько веков займет производство на нынешних мощностях нескольких тысяч истребителей ? 
То, чем вы меня пытались удивить - есть по масштабам программы JSF мелкосерийное, опытное производство. На ближайшие годы запланировано не более 32 машин в год. Это по нашим масштабам огого, по американским - еще расширяться и расширяться.
Так что ненадо тут ля ля, я может не шарю в этих ваших Су-35С, но за программой JSF слежу с огромным интересом еще с 90-х.

----------


## Lynx

> То, чем вы меня пытались удивить - есть по масштабам программы JSF мелкосерийное, опытное производство.


Бугага. Серии нету.  :Smile: 
Не кажется ли Вам, что в Ваших словах есть взаимоисключающие параграфы?

Вы слегка путаете понятия серийный самолёт, который встал на вооружение и просто серийный самолёт. А уж мелкосерийное оно или нет - это детали.

Лично я никакого криминала в этой новости не вижу. Построили Су-35С, серийный номер 01-01 - первый серийный. Они же не написали, что он принят на вооружение. :)

----------


## muk33

> Мне кажется многие из здесь присутствующих путают некоторые понятия. Серийный - отнюдь не означает прошедший (гос) испытания или принятый на вооружение. Понятие серийный означает лишь принадлежность к определенному типу производства, см., например, здесь: http://delta-grup.ru/bibliot/18/129.htm
> ....опять таки изменения и доработки в процессе производства отнюдь не исключаются, а вполне возможны, и непременно осуществляются, внедрение обычно осуществляется с какой-то новой серии. И это отнюдь не означает, что серийные машины не могут использоваться при проведении ГСИ...
> ...Так было и с Су-7, и с Су-9, и т.д., ... вплоть до Су-27...


*PPV*, с точки зрения эмпирического производственного процесса вы конечно правы. Но как человек авиационный Вы должны понимать, что вышуказанный источник несколько не соответствует понятиям, изложенным в нормативных документах по созданию АВИАЦИОННОЙ техники. А там конкретно указано что основанием для решения о серийном производстве АТ является Акт ГИ или ГСИ, или, на худой конец, ПЗ. То, о чем Вы пишите ниже ( _...Однако, примерно с середины 50-х, в связи с существенным усложнением АТ, слабостью производственной базы ОКБ и во избежание удлинения сроков проведения испытаний..._) и стало причиной появления ГСИ, то есть разделения этапов на А и Б, между которыми и давался "старт" серийному производству. А вот так, запуск в серию до НАЧАЛА ГСИ - этого еще в истории отечественной авиации не было. Хотя в наше время отсутствия даже видимости конкуренции между производителями (чего не снилось даже коммунистам), всего можно ожидать. Даже закупки F-35  :Frown: 

      Что касается "доработок", то Вы уж должны знать, что из воздуха они не берутся, а появляются как результат устранения замечаний соответственного перечня Акта госиспытаний. Причем устранения, проверенного в испытательных полетах. На ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫХ этапах "Госов" действительно подключаются серийные машины, но даже простая установка на них СБИ, КБТИ, СЕВ и пр. превращает их, скажем, в "не совсем серийные". 

      И по Су-27. Вы действительно считаете, что Т-10-24 и Т-10-25 были серийными машинами? я уж не говорю про предыдущие...

      Подводя итог - к сожалению ситуация такова, какова она есть. Кроме кота в мешке никто нам ничего не предложит. Но это не значит, что надо оправдывать сегодняшний беспредел, обращаясь к истории и сложившимся обстоятельствам.

----------


## timsz

> А там конкретно указано что основанием для решения о серийном производстве АТ является Акт ГИ или ГСИ, или, на худой конец, ПЗ.


А контракта на 48 машин не достаточно?




> Хотя в наше время отсутствия даже видимости конкуренции между производителями (чего не снилось даже коммунистам), всего можно ожидать


Это общемировая тенденция. Объединение производителей, уменьшение количества проектов.


З. Ы. Мне еще кажется, что как-то выпал из дискуссии тот факт, что Су-35 является не новым самолетом, а развитием самолета, построенного в сотнях экземпляров.

----------


## timsz

> Су-35С-1


А это новая тенденция, давать каждому экземпляру собственное обозначение? С Су-25СМ и Т10В такая же вещь.

----------


## PPV

> А это новая тенденция, давать каждому экземпляру собственное обозначение? С Су-25СМ и Т10В такая же вещь.


Эта тенденция далеко не новая. Каждый опытный экземпляр всегда имел "собственное обозначение", что в этом необычного?

----------


## timsz

> Эта тенденция далеко не новая. Каждый опытный экземпляр всегда имел "собственное обозначение", что в этом необычного?


Но это уже и не на опытные распространяется. Су-25СМ и крайние Т10В (если Nike8887 не дезинформировал) тоже имеют свои обозначения 

http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthrea...=1#post1525823
http://www.missiles.ru/Su-25CM_121ARZ.htm

----------


## PPV

*muk33*, честно скажу, положения не читал, но, естественно, верю Вам на слово. Однако в данном конкретном случае основанием для начала серийного производства оказался не акт ГСИ, а нечто иное. И что прикажете делать? Саботировать указания правительства, ссылаясь на нормативные акты? 
А про начало серийного производства до начала ГСИ Вы не совсем правы, в отечественной авиации примеры подобного "головотяпства" уже имели место, и неоднократно. Конкретно:
Су-27: ГСИ официально были начаты в декабре 1979-го, и первой машиной, предъявленной в ГНИКИ, стал Т10-4 (с/н 01-02).
Су-27К/Су-33: ГСИ начались в марте 1991-го, на испытания были предъявлены серийные машины 10К-3 (02-01), 10К-4 (02-02), 10К-5 (02-03).
Про 10В даже вспоминать не буду...
Насчет доработок, полностью согласен - они, конечно, "являются результатами устранения замечаний", однако замечания появляются задолго до ГСИ, еще на этапе заводских испытаний, и процесс их устранения для фирмы является практически непрерывным, с самого начала работ по машине. Так что и здесь нет никаких серьезных препятствий для серийного производства. Просто с определенной серии внедряется очередной комплекс доработок. Такова жизнь, такова практика.
А если уж вспоминать про Су-27 - так там на ГСИ вообще были практически только серийные машины, т.е. выпущенные на серийном заводе. Так уж получилось - как говорится, ничего личного. Просто вышло так, что летных экземпляров опытных Су-27, собранных в ОКБ, было всего 3: Т10-1, Т10-2 и Т10-7, и так уж получилось, что в ГСИ ни один из них вообще не участвовал. Ну, если не считать того, что на Т10-1 с 1978-го осуществлялась вывозная программа, в т.ч., и для летчиков ГНИКИ.
Конкретно на вопрос про Т10-24 и Т10-25 могу ответить только так: обе были доработаны на базе серийных Су-27 №№ 06-03 и 07-01. В ГСИ Су-27 они вообще не участвовали, на первом из них в 1985-87 г.г. отрабатывалась новая а/д схема с ПГО, а второй после доработок предполагалось использовать по корабельной тематике, однако в 1984-м на нем все-таки выполнили короткую программу по прочности в интересах Су-27...
Итоги подводить не буду, хочется верить, что для нас еще не все кончено!  :Smile:

----------


## PPV

> Но это уже и не на опытные распространяется. Су-25СМ и крайние Т10В (если Nike8887 не дезинформировал) тоже имеют свои обозначения 
> 
> http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthrea...=1#post1525823
> http://www.missiles.ru/Su-25CM_121ARZ.htm


Теперь понял, о чем речь. Честно говоря, не знаю, почему так делают. Мне кажется, это уже "инициатива на местах", т.е. местные товарищи в Новосибирске и на 121 АРЗ просто "по инерции" продолжают КБ-шную нумерацию...

----------


## kfmut

ИМХО зря вы спорите о понятии серийности изделия :-), слышал вообще анекдотический случай: после проведения ПИ изделия, в которых участвовало два образца, один из этих образцов был доработан по железу и программному обеспечению до требований ТЗ к серийному изделию, после чего в документах он начал гордо именоваться *"серийный образец изделия ХХХ"*, однако, к моментну начала ГИ в очередной раз поменяли состав железа необходимого в серийном изделии, но сам образец изделия, участвующий в ГИ, доработать к началу ГИ физически не успели, поэтому решением этот образец спустили обратно до *"прототипа изделия ХХХ"*, такие дела... :-)

----------


## muk33

> А контракта на 48 машин не достаточно?
> 
> Это общемировая тенденция. Объединение производителей, уменьшение количества проектов.


Контракт должен появляться после определения соответствия данного образца требованиям ТЗ. Так требует закон и остальные подзаконные акты. До данного самолета так и было. А теперь получается, что заказчик берет упомянутого мной кота в мешке, а кое-кому закон не писан. 

Общемировая тенденция - участие в конкурсе НЕСКОЛЬКИХ производителей, что и демонстрируют сейчас Индия,Бразилия и прочие крупные покупатели. Даже в "ужавшемся" ВПК США продолжают конкурировать Боинг и Локхид, вобравшие в себя мозги и производственные мощности менее удачливых конкурентов. А объединить их в некое подобие ОАК не позволит антимонопольное законодательство. И хоть немного жаль красавец YF-23 и по-своему интересный X-32, именно ВОЕННЫЕ (то есть заказчик) определили победителей. А посмотрите какие баталии развернулись  по программе КС-Х!  Уже 2 раза, несмотря на патриотизм военные испытатели ЛИЦ Эдвардс отдают предпочтение европейскому Airbus-у и "прокатывают" свой родной Boeing. Дошло до того, что без сомнения политизированное МО США приостановило конкурс. Так что насчет "общемировой тенденции" я с Вами не соглашусь.

----------


## muk33

> ИМХО зря вы спорите о понятии серийности изделия :-), слышал вообще анекдотический случай: после проведения ПИ изделия, в которых участвовало два образца, один из этих образцов был доработан по железу и программному обеспечению до требований ТЗ к серийному изделию, после чего в документах он начал гордо именоваться *"серийный образец изделия ХХХ"*, однако, к моментну начала ГИ в очередной раз поменяли состав железа необходимого в серийном изделии, но сам образец изделия, участвующий в ГИ, доработать к началу ГИ физически не успели, поэтому решением этот образец спустили обратно до *"прототипа изделия ХХХ"*, такие дела... :-)


Так и было  :Biggrin:  Вот это российская тенденция!

----------


## timsz

> Контракт должен появляться после определения соответствия данного образца требованиям ТЗ. Так требует закон и остальные подзаконные акты. До данного самолета так и было. А теперь получается, что заказчик берет упомянутого мной кота в мешке, а кое-кому закон не писан.


В контракте могут быть прописаны требования ТЗ. Кстати, а что за законы и подзаконные акты? Можно почитать?




> Общемировая тенденция - участие в конкурсе НЕСКОЛЬКИХ производителей, что и демонстрируют сейчас Индия,Бразилия и прочие крупные покупатели.


Индия, Бразилия и пр. имеют возможность выбирать из всего, что есть во всем мире. И выбор все меньше и меньше.




> Даже в "ужавшемся" ВПК США продолжают конкурировать Боинг и Локхид, вобравшие в себя мозги и производственные мощности менее удачливых конкурентов.


Вот я и говорю, что идет укрупнение компаний и уменьшение количества проектов. Тенденция.




> А объединить их в некое подобие ОАК не позволит антимонопольное законодательство.


Если этого потребуют обстоятельства, то позволит. 

И Штаты единственные, кто еще может позволить себе разработку конкурирующих проектов. Франция уже не может, а остальная Европа (кроме гордой Швеции) может разрабатывать только совместно.




> А посмотрите какие баталии развернулись  по программе КС-Х! ...


Тоже, кстати, показательно. В самих Штатах конкурента  уже не нашлось.


В общем, если тенденция продолжится, то скоро и Штаты выбирать не будут. А с чего ей не продолжится, если основная причина - удорожание самолета.

И в случае B-2, если не ошибаюсь, конкуренция закончилась на стадии проектов?

----------


## Orksss

> Если этого потребуют обстоятельства, то позволит.


разве что если они вдруг станут "нууу тупые" как проповедует Задорнов. Конкуренция хотя бы двух фирм-производителей оружия в целом благо для америки. Кормят они себя сами, в многом за счет экспорта, принося деньги и политическое влияние стране, а за счет того что одна постоянно дышит в спину другой не борзеют окончательно.




> Тоже, кстати, показательно. В самих Штатах конкурента уже не нашлось.


Boeing KC-46




> И в случае B-2, если не ошибаюсь, конкуренция закончилась на стадии проектов?


А не слипнеться пачку прототипов по мульярду каждый строить? :Biggrin: 
Она там хоть на стадии проэктов была, как и начинается сейчас по NGB, а вы лучше покажите у кого _выиграли_ Т-10БМ и Т-50.

----------


## PPV

> А не слипнеться пачку прототипов по мульярду каждый строить?
> Она так хоть на стадии проэктов была, как и начинается сейчас по NGB, а вы лучше покажите у кого _выиграли_ Т-10БМ и Т-50.


Т-10БМ - это что такое?
Т-50 - победил в конкурсе с Микояновским самолетом на этапе аванпроекта в 2001-2002...

----------


## timsz

> А не слипнеться пачку прототипов по мульярду каждый строить?


И я об этом.)

----------


## Orksss

> Т-10БМ - это что такое?


да так, есть самолетик такой.




> Т-50 - победил в конкурсе с Микояновским самолетом на этапе аванпроекта в 2001-2002...


нуну. какой это "микояновский самолет" он победил. Только ненадо пожалуйста про 1.42/МФИ его всерьез не разрабатывали к тому времени уже давно. 
В Сухом известные победители у нас, аукнулось уже с Су-33, двадцать с лишним лет только потратили чтобы понять, что Миг-29К лучше для "Кузнецова". 
ПАК ФА они взяли только потому что тов.нынешнийгендиректороа

----------


## PPV

> да так, есть самолетик такой.
> 
> 
> нуну. какой это "микояновский самолет" он победил. Только ненадо пожалуйста про 1.42/МФИ его всерьез не разрабатывали к тому времени уже давно. 
> В Сухом известные победители у нас, аукнулось уже с Су-33, двадцать с лишним лет только потратили чтобы понять, что Миг-29К лучше для "Кузнецова". 
> ПАК ФА они взяли только потому что тов.нынешнийгендиректороа





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter

----------


## muk33

> И что прикажете делать? Саботировать указания правительства, ссылаясь на нормативные акты?... 
> А про начало серийного производства до начала ГСИ Вы не совсем правы, в отечественной авиации примеры подобного "головотяпства" уже имели место, и неоднократно. Конкретно:.....
> Су-27К/Су-33: ГСИ начались в марте 1991-го, на испытания были предъявлены серийные машины 10К-3 (02-01), 10К-4 (02-02), 10К-5 (02-03).
> .... однако замечания появляются задолго до ГСИ, еще на этапе заводских испытаний, и процесс их устранения для фирмы является практически непрерывным, с самого начала работ по машине. Так что и здесь нет никаких серьезных препятствий для серийного производства. Просто с определенной серии внедряется очередной комплекс доработок. Такова жизнь, такова практика....
> ....А если уж вспоминать про Су-27 - так там на ГСИ вообще были практически только серийные машины....


С Днем Великой Победы!!!!

В том то и дело, что правительство само выпускает нормативные акты, которое затем,мягко говоря, обходит. Но очень удивительно, что оно же требует с исполнителей исполнения других положений этого же документа.
По Су-33 -  Вы же знаете, что ни одна машина с К-1 до К-9 не попала в строевую часть, они все были на фирме (К-7 в ГНИКИ, а теперь в Китае), поэтому мы можем с полным правом назвать все их опытными. То же относится и к задействованным в испытаниях Т-10С, не говоря уже о Т-10. Если сейчас ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ все самолеты строятся на серийном заводе (и у нас и у "них"), что же - получается опытных машин ВООБЩЕ НЕТ? 
Насчет замечаний "до ГСИ" - этап ПИ, как Вы знаете, проводит фирма, и она совершенно не заинтересована в каких-либо замечаниях. Они конечно есть, но по отношению к ним основные замечания появляются ИМЕННО на ГСИ, когда машина попадает в руки испытателей заказчика. Соотношение это обычно 1:10. И тут иногда дело доходит до нешуточных конфликтов. Помните Туполева, когда он срывал со своего СБ таблички с замечаниями, развешанные ведущим инженером на фюзеляже и крыльях опытного образца? Сейчас ситуация похожая.

----------


## AndyK

С Днем Победы!!!
Яркий пример того, о чем пишет Павел (PPV), Су-25. Опытных машин для проведения испытаний в нужном объеме не хватало и обычные серийные машины, после приемки в Тбилиси представителем заказчика, привлекались для проведения испытаний по различным программам, после чего передовались в строевую часть.

----------


## PPV

> С Днем Великой Победы!!!!
> 
> В том то и дело, что правительство само выпускает нормативные акты, которое затем,мягко говоря, обходит. Но очень удивительно, что оно же требует с исполнителей исполнения других положений этого же документа.
> По Су-33 -  Вы же знаете, что ни одна машина с К-1 до К-9 не попала в строевую часть, они все были на фирме (К-7 в ГНИКИ, а теперь в Китае), поэтому мы можем с полным правом назвать все их опытными. То же относится и к задействованным в испытаниях Т-10С, не говоря уже о Т-10. Если сейчас ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ все самолеты строятся на серийном заводе (и у нас и у "них"), что же - получается опытных машин ВООБЩЕ НЕТ? 
> Насчет замечаний "до ГСИ" - этап ПИ, как Вы знаете, проводит фирма, и она совершенно не заинтересована в каких-либо замечаниях. Они конечно есть, но по отношению к ним основные замечания появляются ИМЕННО на ГСИ, когда машина попадает в руки испытателей заказчика. Соотношение это обычно 1:10. И тут иногда дело доходит до нешуточных конфликтов. Помните Туполева, когда он срывал со своего СБ таблички с замечаниями, развешанные ведущим инженером на фюзеляже и крыльях опытного образца? Сейчас ситуация похожая.


Про нормативные акты - согласен. Сразу вспоминается известная фраза о том, что "суровость российских законов полностью оправдывается необязательностью их исполнения" (вольная трактовка).
Про Су-33 "от К-1 до К-9" и Су-27, участвовавших в ГСИ - да, знаю их историю, но такова уж у нас "по факту" была судьба всех машин, передаваемых в ОКБ на испытания. Согласен, не "по хозяйски" поступали, у самого сердце болит, когда вижу кучу самолетов, догнивающих свой век в отстойнике. Однако не готов согласится, что только на том лишь основании, что ни один из них не пошел в строй, следует относить их к опытным, а не к серийным. Согласитесь, что выбор в качестве критерия "серийности" факт передачи машины в строй также мягко говоря, "хромает" с точки зрения определения. Значит, если бы те же самые К-1...К-9 (исключая по вполне понятным причинам К-1, К-7 и К-8) сразу по завершении ГСИ в ОКБ привело бы к штатной комплектации, сняв с них СБИ, и выполнило на них весь комплекс доработок, определенных Перечнями №№ 1 и 2, и после этого передали бы их в строй, они сразу стали бы "серийными"?
Наверное, все-таки стоит разделить понятия, и отнести "серию" к чисто производственным, а самолет, прошедший ГСИ, и получивший по их результатам соответствующие рекомендации, считать принятым на вооружение, конечно, после реализации всех положенных "мероприятий".
По поводу того, есть или нет теперь опытные машины, если все делается на серийном заводе - наверное, все-таки, они есть. Их не может не быть! Взять тот же "пресловутый" Су-35: сперва были Су-35-1 и Су-35-2, которые также собирали в Комсомольске, вот они то уж точно были опытными, а Су-35С-1, как ни крути, все-таки подпадает под определение "серийный".
По поводу замечаний на этапе ПИ/ГСИ в соотношении 1/10, вынужден вновь не согласиться.  Доработки на самолете проводятся постоянно, и сказать, что львинный вклад вносится именно по замечаниям военных - идеализация процесса. У КБ в работе бывает куча своих "косяков", которые приходится выгребать непрерывно, с самого начала работ. Например, наибольший "вклад" по доработкам планера обычно бывает по результатам статических испытаний. И в целом - я не идеализирую авиапром, в ОКБ много своих "заморочек", однако не стоит считать фирму кровно заинтересованной в том, чтобы "прокатить заказчика по полной". Взаимоотношения между промышленностью и военными никогда не были простыми, всегда были свои сложности, и сейчас их не стало меньше. Нынешние реальности в лице рыночных отношений отнюдь не способствуют упрощению ситуации, и считать здесь правыми только какую-то одну сторону, наверное, будет не совсем правильно. Я ведь не рассказываю Вам о том, как нам сейчас приходится работать с ВП, и какие при этом бывают проблемы или о том, как финансируются наши работы со стороны МО. К чему это я? К тому, что очень хочется, чтобы и страна наша была богатой, и отношение к людям со стороны власть имущих было бы более адекватным, и чтобы армия наша была по прежнему могучей и непобедимой... Ну, в общем, чтобы все было так, как в детстве, как в мечтах. Но живем то мы в реальном мире...

----------


## Pilot

Не хотелось писать в Праздник. Парад действительно оставил не очень хорошие впечатления. Что это за полевая форма на Параде??? Зачем тогда есть парадная форма одежды? Какой дурак всех одел в береты? Откуда у ВВС голубые десантные береты? Почему 45 полк шел в форме ОДКБ? Министр хотел показать достижения??? Какие? Новейшие БТР-80, так им 100 лет в обед, С-400 или Панцирь, так их только ленивый еще не пнул, Разве что Бук-М2 и Тополь-М новинки. Что же он не показал Ивеки и новые вертолеты Еврокоптер? Стыдно перед ветеранами? И еще. Я считаю, что сидеть на Параде, когда мимо проходят парадные коробки просто верх не приличия. Согласен, многим ветеранам тяжело стоять целый час, но людям принимающим парад положено стоять, а людям в форме еще и приветствовать отданием воинского приветствия. 

Про авиацию мы все знали, что не будет. Просто жаль. Тем более, что ( наконец-то про теме ВВС России) в этом году, похоже, мы простимся с пилотажными группами Стрижи и Русские Витязи. История этих групп заканчивается на 20 годах. Осталось отлетать морской салон, МАКС, может Максидром и на этом все. Новая пилотажная группа будет с другим названием и на других самолетах, уже не истребителях. Так что на Параде больше не будет девятки.

----------


## An-Z

Еще полслова не в тему и начинаю злобно банить!

----------


## Pilot

> Можно поподробнее? Почему прекращают существование из-за малого ресурса машин?


Думаю и это тоже. Кто был на 20-летии Стрижей помнят, что после Витязей была большая пауза. Причина - устранение отказа на одном из самолетов. Причем этот борт после ремонта. До праздника вообще пятеркой летали. У Витязей уже нет спарок.  Еще причины - УБС дешевле в эксплуатации, новую группу легче переместить из Кубинки, типа это же не легендарные и тд, особенно с учетом массового увольнения стариков после расформирования групп.

ПыСы Извините, не хотел разжигать офтоп, просто наболело.

----------


## Антон

> Думаю и это тоже. Кто был на 20-летии Стрижей помнят, что после Витязей была большая пауза. Причина - устранение отказа на одном из самолетов. Причем этот борт после ремонта. До праздника вообще пятеркой летали. У Витязей уже нет спарок.  Еще причины - УБС дешевле в эксплуатации, новую группу легче переместить из Кубинки, типа это же не легендарные и тд, особенно с учетом массового увольнения стариков после расформирования групп.
> 
> ПыСы Извините, не хотел разжигать офтоп, просто наболело.


А какой у  нас самолёт "не истребитель",на котором можно выполнять пилотаж? На ум приходит только Як-130 :Confused:

----------


## Griffon

Вот, похоже, и будут на Як-130, да ещё и в Липецке... Не понятно мне такое решение. Я могу ещё согласится с тем, что 2 группы это дорого очень, но одну на "боевых" можно умудриться сохранить...

P.S. Павел, Вам любой ликбез только на пользу будет, см. ПС по поводу Парада 1945 года.

----------


## BSA

Как то пару лет назад парней подколол, после очередной серии отказов...что мол пересадят Пыжей на  Яки....как обернулось правдой.... Интересно попадут ли в музеи МиГи и Сушки Пыжей и Витязей...Яки по всей видомости будут жить в Липе....числом 10-12 шт

----------


## Orksss

> Молодой человек, Ваш уровень осведомленности по данной теме, к сожалению, страдает существенными провалами. Заниматься Вашим образованием нет времени и желания, читайте больше популярной литературы! Самообразовывайтесь! ...


Окей, пойду почитаю ! :Wink: 
А вы мне пока расскажите у кого "Сухой" выиграл в конкурсе на поставку истребителя поколения 4+, следствием чего и стал контракт на 48 истребителей в дальнейшем названых Су-35С.  И был ли конкурс вообще.

----------


## PPV

> Окей, пойду почитаю !
> А вы мне пока расскажите у кого "Сухой" выиграл в конкурсе на поставку истребителя поколения 4+, следствием чего и стал контракт на 48 истребителей в дальнейшем названых Су-35С.  И был ли конкурс вообще.


Я где-то говорил про" конкурс на поставку истребителя поколения 4+" ?
Я вам что-то обещал и задолжал?

----------


## BSA

*Pilot*,вы говорили уже есть цвета новой Кубинской группы? можно по-подробнее рассказать? Рабочее название группы уже есть? И главное почему  не захотели оставть одно из старых названий? Стрижи например?

----------


## AndyK

Поборы в Липе :-(
http://lipflyer.livejournal.com/

----------


## Pilot

Схема раскраски повторяет витязевскую, но с изменениями.

----------


## kfmut

> Поборы в Липе :-(
> http://lipflyer.livejournal.com/


да-а-а, картина маслом, блин, "под знавес" 400-ого приказа... Жалко парня - за бабло душу разлагает и будущее ломает...

----------


## Torero

Собственно говоря, такие поборы, с разной степенью наглости, происходят во всех частях. Увы...

----------


## alexvolf

> Поборы в Липе :-(
> http://lipflyer.livejournal.com/


После прочтения инфо по указанной ссылке,создалось впечатление что
окунулся с головой в какую-то грязь. Комментировать не могу т.к. реальность всех событий происходящего неизвестна...
Однако сам факт написания подобного обращения  просто обескураживает...Так и хочется спросить-Где ваша ЧЕСТЬ товарищи старшие офицеры или может быть уже ГОСПОДА?

----------


## AndyK

> ...Жалко парня - за бабло душу разлагает и будущее ломает...


Не вопрос... гораздо проще молчать и платить "дань"... и душу разлагать не надо... лихие 90-ые, "бандитский Санкт-Петербург"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> После прочтения инфо по указанной ссылке,создалось впечатление что
> окунулся с головой в какую-то грязь. Комментировать не могу т.к. реальность всех событий происходящего неизвестна...





> Собственно говоря, такие поборы, с разной степенью наглости, происходят во всех частях. Увы...


Прочитал материал где-то чуть раньше. Не сомневаюсь, что парень написал правду.



> Жалко парня - за бабло душу разлагает и будущее ломает...


Это не он "душу разлагает", это ему её разлагают. А он не хочет, противится. А будущее у него, надеюсь, состоится. Но не в армии, конечно. По крайней мере не в *такой.*



> лихие 90-ые, "бандитский Санкт-Петербург"...


А это-то здесь при чем?

----------


## AndyK

> А это-то здесь при чем?


Ну это типа синоним "беспредела"...

----------


## BSA

> Схема раскраски повторяет витязевскую, но с изменениями.


Спасибо за отклик!

----------


## BSA

Полный беспредел, с учетом статустности центра, Харчу пинок под зад  не мог не знать!

----------


## kuslin2

Нам " Чеченские боевые" в 2000г. выплачивали только через суд .. Но был  и  другой способ их получить - 10% от получаемой  суммы Начфину - иди и получай.....   Десять лет прошло , а ведь получается что  ничего не поменялось...

----------


## maxik

а не может быть такого что деньги  400 ого делили между всем полком, а этот летчик не хотел делиться ?

----------


## BSA

> а не может быть такого что деньги  400 ого делили между всем полком, а этот летчик не хотел делиться ?


что то не в ту степь вас понесло....

----------


## kfmut

> Не вопрос... гораздо проще молчать и платить "дань"... и душу разлагать не надо... лихие 90-ые, "бандитский Санкт-Петербург"...





> Это не он "душу разлагает", это ему её разлагают. А он не хочет, противится. А будущее у него, надеюсь, состоится. Но не в армии, конечно. По крайней мере не в такой.


Не обращения надо писать или молчать, а уходить оттуда где тебя не ценят, без раздумий и сожалений, не в деньгах счастье!

----------


## командир

> Собственно говоря, такие поборы, с разной степенью наглости, происходят во всех частях. Увы...


Абсолютно точно! Везде! Армию разложили изнутри! Я Игоря знаю,это настоящий офицер. Он ещё в училище боролся за правду как только мог. И сейчас не побоялся на всю страну рассказать правду о колыбели нашей авиации,которой и нет уже вовсе.Потому что Честь офицеру дороже всего! 
Даже в учебных полках вся эта грязь живёт. Инструктору за малейшие "косяки" курсантов выписывают так называемые "чеки" на сумму от 2х до 50ти тысяч рублей. А командиры потом машины по 2 миллиона покупают. И,естественно, все боятся,молчат и отдают деньги. Стыд и срам! Нет больше понятия офицерства... Пора петь реквием по нашей славной армии...

----------


## Torero

> Не обращения надо писать или молчать, а уходить оттуда где тебя не ценят, без раздумий и сожалений, не в деньгах счастье!


  Из Вооруженных Сил просто так, по своему желанию не уйти - нет такой статьи. Да и перевестись в другую часть крайне сложно. особенно сейчас

----------


## BSA

Разговаривал с летчиками...все  неохотно соглашаются парень прав....да и не прост парень - батя генерал, для него в жизни все должно было бы неплохо сложится....да и на полкане все незаканчивалось...цепочка на верх идет

----------


## kfmut

> Из Вооруженных Сил просто так, по своему желанию не уйти - нет такой статьи. Да и перевестись в другую часть крайне сложно. особенно сейчас


сейчас разве ВВК и ОШМ нет? в конце концов невыполнение условий контракта?

----------


## Холостяк

> Разговаривал с летчиками...все неохотно соглашаются парень прав....да и не прост парень - батя генерал, для него в жизни все должно было бы неплохо сложится....да и на полкане все незаканчивалось...цепочка на верх идет


Меня это не удивило. Разложение пошло как раз с лихих 90-х. Когда начали нам задерживать денежное довольствие, невыплачивая по пол года, но его можно было получать без задержки. Начфин брал 10% и иди получай к кассе вовремя. Кстати, кассирша в кассе тоже в курсе была. Вначале заходишь к начфину, договариваешься..., он при тебе звонит в кассу и говорит кассирше, что сейчас подойдет такой-то выдать ему за такой-то месяц денежное. Топаешь уже к кассе, она всегда закрыта была, стучишь к окошко, кассирша открывает и отдает в аккурат без 10%. Расписываешься в получении и уходишь. Все это знали, некоторые пользовались. Даже особисты это знали. Как и знали о другом беспределе. Я спросил как-то нашего в приватной беседе о том, что почему они ничего не делают. Тот и сказал, типа, что мы сейчас работаем фиксаторами - пока команду не дадут ничего не делаем, что все повязано. Вот так то. У нас большинство офицеров из-за принципа не брали и ждали официальную выдачу денежного довольствия, так как не хотели отдавать свои копейки каким-то барыгам. 
В Липецке тоже,уверен, особисты знали эту всю кухню поборов. В принципе, это не их дело.. Хотя есть свое "но"... 
По большому счету, офицеры сами должны свои права защищать, а не тупо отдавать свои деньги. Рычаги защиты есть. Но вот система такова, что в ВВС все повязано. Не удивлюсь, что сейчас все повернул против этого летчика, несмотря на его папу. Это очень легко все делается. 
Несколько странно, что Военная прокуратура молчит. Неужели надзорному органу надо команда сверху или для того чтоб они заработали надо обязательно принести им "челобитную"???

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не обращения надо писать или молчать, а уходить оттуда где тебя не ценят, без раздумий и сожалений, не в деньгах счастье!


Вы именно это хотели сказать? Т. е. сор из избы не выносить, молчать и тихонько уходить? Если все будут молчать, то мы никогда не узнаем, что же у нас творится в стране. Так и будем думать, что всё тишь да гладь, да божья благодать. И так уже дошло до того, что о каждом, кто осмелился сказать правду о положении дел через Интернет или еще где-то, сразу начинают строить домыслы кто за этим стоит, сколько ему за это заплатили и т. п. Будто честных и порядочных людей в стране уже и не осталось.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Несколько странно, что Военная прокуратура молчит. Неужели надзорному органу надо команда сверху или для того чтоб они заработали надо обязательно принести им "челобитную"???


 Али Вы до сих пор не знаете, что и прокуратура работает по команде "фас"?
Будет команда-и сожрут того, на кого указали. А что касается папы-генерала - так "у нас и генералы плачут".

----------


## kfmut

> Вы именно это хотели сказать?


да, именно это.

А по остальному могу сказать, что глаза, уши и голова, чтобы переваривать полученную от них информацию, есть у всех. И люди честные, порядочные есть *везде*, только жизненые ситуации у всех разные...

----------


## Torero

> сейчас разве ВВК и ОШМ нет? в конце концов невыполнение условий контракта?


 Формально, конечно, есть. Но... для младшего офицера по ним уволиться практически нереально.

----------


## Холостяк

> Формально, конечно, есть. Но... для младшего офицера по ним уволиться практически нереально.


Все зависит от младшего офицера... Есть закон - значить надо добиваться его реализации, если есть у младшего офицера основания.
Конечно, прессинг оказываться на решившего реализовать свои права офицера будет оказываться, но никто приставлять к его виску пистолет не будет. Я знаю эту всю "кухню" и какие сейчас офицеры пошли, что за себя постоять не могут и не знают элементарных руководящих документов и законов по которым сами же и служат. Эти офицеры боятся рапорт написать по команде и потребовать реализации своего права, да и если напишут, то совершенно не грамотно... При первом же отказе эти офицеры сразу "затухают" и ходят шаркая ножками... Встречал и настоящих младших офицеров, которым отказали на аттестационной комиссии в реализации их права уволиться. Они, имея полное право не согласиться с выводами колмиссии, обращались дальше, жалобы писали, обращались в прокуратуру и добивались своего законного права. Это вполне реально и по-мужски, тем более - подчиненные никогда не должены бояться своего начальника. Как только боязнь начальства появилась - ты уже не офицер. А у нас боятся на той же аттестационной комиссии не то что бы высказать несогласие обосновав его, но и вообще аргументированно сказать причину, свое желание, высказать ходатайство и объясниться. 
Я сколько угодно примеров могу привести... Просто это не по теме ветки и меня опять забанят. Есть вот тут тема по "человеческому фактору" там можно как раз и пообщаться...., как деньги дерут, как с гафном мешают и как некоторые стреляются после этого...., как вот тут новости "новые" пошли о том что вояк собачьими консервами кормят....

----------


## командир

Всё,увольняют Сулима... За правду приходится дорого платить...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Всё,увольняют Сулима...


Другого и не ждал.

----------


## muk33

> Абсолютно точно! Везде! Армию разложили изнутри! Я Игоря знаю,это настоящий офицер. Он ещё в училище боролся за правду как только мог. И сейчас не побоялся на всю страну рассказать правду о колыбели нашей авиации,которой и нет уже вовсе.Потому что Честь офицеру дороже всего! 
> Даже в учебных полках вся эта грязь живёт. Инструктору за малейшие "косяки" курсантов выписывают так называемые "чеки" на сумму от 2х до 50ти тысяч рублей. А командиры потом машины по 2 миллиона покупают. И,естественно, все боятся,молчат и отдают деньги. Стыд и срам! Нет больше понятия офицерства... Пора петь реквием по нашей славной армии...


Командир - я позавчера звонил в Липецк, хотел, передать Игорю, что очень влиятельные люди, не имеющие отношения к МО хотят и готовы ему помочь. Он от помощи почему-то отказался. Липецкие летчики в основном (в приватных разговорах) его поддерживают, но чего-то боятся. А наверное стоило бы поступить, как в свое время пилоты Бесовца, когда "верхи" пытались выбросить из авиации Пашу Сурмача. Тогда все летчики подали рапорта на увольнение и победили.  Что касается офицерства - НЕ ОБОБЩАЙТЕ! У нас есть части, где все по-честному. Где есть командиры НЕ ПОЛУЧАЮЩИЕ по разным причинам 400-й (обычно их лишают за какие-либо происшествия в части), но не занимающиеся поборами. Где есть офицеры, ЕЖЕМЕСЯЧНО скидывающиеся деньгами и посылающие их вдовам и детям своих погибших товарищей. Или собирающие деньги, чтобы заплатить за перевозку ветеранов своей части к её юбилею на самолетах МО. 
Хотя я чуть раньше слышал о подобных поборах, в частности в нашем прославленном вертолетном "ВВАУЛ" или в частях, подчиненных тому же Липецку. Видимо командный состав там основательно "подгнил". Нельзя служить так долго на одном (таком) месте.

----------


## командир

> Командир - я позавчера звонил в Липецк, хотел, передать Игорю, что очень влиятельные люди, не имеющие отношения к МО хотят и готовы ему помочь. Он от помощи почему-то отказался. Липецкие летчики в основном (в приватных разговорах) его поддерживают, но чего-то боятся. А наверное стоило бы поступить, как в свое время пилоты Бесовца, когда "верхи" пытались выбросить из авиации Пашу Сурмача. Тогда все летчики подали рапорта на увольнение и победили.  Что касается офицерства - НЕ ОБОБЩАЙТЕ! У нас есть части, где все по-честному. Где есть командиры НЕ ПОЛУЧАЮЩИЕ по разным причинам 400-й (обычно их лишают за какие-либо происшествия в части), но не занимающиеся поборами. Где есть офицеры, ЕЖЕМЕСЯЧНО скидывающиеся деньгами и посылающие их вдовам и детям своих погибших товарищей. Или собирающие деньги, чтобы заплатить за перевозку ветеранов своей части к её юбилею на самолетах МО. 
> Хотя я чуть раньше слышал о подобных поборах, в частности в нашем прославленном вертолетном "ВВАУЛ" или в частях, подчиненных тому же Липецку. Видимо командный состав там основательно "подгнил". Нельзя служить так долго на одном (таком) месте.


muk33,не будем осуждать Игоря правильно он поступил или нет. Мы,конечно же,не знаем,что у него в голове,но всёже думаю это не было, как многие считают,"уйти,громко хлопнув дверью". 
Я не обобщаю насчёт офицерства,но давайте всё же реально посмотрим на жизнь: ведь подавляющая часть сегодняшних офицеров служат ну ни как уж не за идею! Согласен,её нет сейчас в государстве,но ведь это не значит,что надо бросить дело служения Отечеству! Брать от армии все,чем только можно поживиться. Понятие ОФИЦЕР уходит в прошлое. Cегодняшние офицеры и знать не знают что есть такой "кодекс чести русского офицера". А ведь когда-то он вместе с уставом выполнялся. 
Один старый инструктор в Армавире говорил про сегодняшнюю нашу армию:"Надо всех построить на плацу и спросит "кто хочет остаться служить? шаг вперёд". Их вывести и растрелять,а оставшихся в строю сжечь напалмом". Всё конечно очень утрировано,но если глубоко подумать,то что-то в этом есть...

----------


## alexvolf

> Понятие ОФИЦЕР уходит в прошлое. Cегодняшние офицеры и знать не знают что есть такой "кодекс чести русского офицера". А ведь когда-то он вместе с уставом выполнялся.


 Командир
Извиняюсь,что вмешиваюсь в ваш разговор,но "пройти мимо не встряв"не смог.Вот Вы написали-"Понятие ОФИЦЕР уходит в прошлое",многие не знают что такое ЧЕСТЬ...
Обидно и больно слышать такое.А слово СОВЕСТЬ хоть не забыли еще?
Или все применяя молодежный сленг "канают под шланг"?Почему те кто не забыл что такое ЧЕСТЬ не проявляют инициативы? По-моему разумению это можно делать и " без руководящих и направляющих деректив Центрального Комитета"...
Эдак можно совсем до "ручки-ножки"дойти... Медики (кстати в основном люди облаченные в погоны под пиджаками) в погоне за баблом-забыли клятву Гиппократа- нет денег-нет лечения.А ОФИЦЕРЫ-выходит ...... ЧЕСТЬ на плаху... Да горько слышать и писать о таком. Выходит многие забыли даже классическое "скажи-ка дядя...

P.S. Не подумайте, что вышенаписанное каким-то боком относится Лично к Вам.Однако затронутый вопрос вызвал значительные эмоции...

----------


## командир

alexvolf
Простите,я несколько не понял,что Вы имеете ввиду под проявлением инициативы?
Вот как Вы лично считаете,за что сегодня служит офицер? Для чего он вообще идет служить?
Вы говорите про медиков. Да,такое есть,но ведь это всё  проявление последствий развала некогда могущественного государства,прихода рыночных отношений,утраты идеологии. Люди стали меняться,в том числе и в армии.

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf
> Простите,я несколько не понял,что Вы имеете ввиду под проявлением инициативы?
> Вот как Вы лично считаете,за что сегодня служит офицер? Для чего он вообще идет служить?
> Вы говорите про медиков. Да,такое есть,но ведь это всё  проявление последствий развала некогда могущественного государства,прихода рыночных отношений,утраты идеологии. Люди стали меняться,в том числе и в армии.


 Командир
Во-первых я не собираюсь никого воспитывать или навязывать свои взгляды на жизнь армейской среды или общественной жизни.И без меня  различных высокостоящих "учителей-воспитателей"хватает... А по сему-
Говорить можно долго- "переливая из пустого-в порожнее".Однако смею напомнить Вам,что есть понятие ИНИЦИАТИВА-(по-русски)-проявление
предприимчивости т.е. склонность одного человека к активным действиям.Каким? А уж это должен решать каждый сугубо по себе...

Понятно,что армейская жизнь(как индив,так и коллегиальная) резко отличается от гражданской, зажимает личность своей спецификой но
если люди с погонами утратившие идеологию начнут меняться "в ногу с
требованиями рыночной экономики" то думаю через "пятилетку за три года" наша армия превратиться в настоящих спекулянтов-барыг ничем не отличающихся от базарного торговца...

С уважением.Честь имею.

----------


## командир

> Командир
> Во-первых я не собираюсь никого воспитывать или навязывать свои взгляды на жизнь армейской среды или общественной жизни.И без меня  различных высокостоящих "учителей-воспитателей"хватает... А по сему-
> Говорить можно долго- "переливая из пустого-в порожнее".Однако смею напомнить Вам,что есть понятие ИНИЦИАТИВА-(по-русски)-проявление
> предприимчивости т.е. склонность одного человека к активным действиям.Каким? А уж это должен решать каждый сугубо по себе...
> 
> Понятно,что армейская жизнь(как индив,так и коллегиальная) резко отличается от гражданской, зажимает личность своей спецификой но
> если люди с погонами утратившие идеологию начнут меняться "в ногу с
> требованиями рыночной экономики" то думаю через "пятилетку за три года" наша армия превратиться в настоящих спекулянтов-барыг ничем не отличающихся от базарного торговца...
> 
> С уважением.Честь имею.


alexvolf
Вы правы,говорить здесь можно долго,но так ни к чему и не придти. Оставим. 
Честь имею.

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf
> Вы правы,говорить здесь можно долго,но так ни к чему и не придти. Оставим. 
> Честь имею.


 Продолжение...

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...pilotazha.html

----------


## timsz

> Продолжение...
> 
> http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...pilotazha.html


Сегодня видел у пассажира напротив - статья на первой полосе.

----------


## Pilot

уволили 5 генералов. указ тут http://news.kremlin.ru/media/events/...9c86f479d7.pdf

----------


## Антон

А пишут что не уволили
http://top.rbc.ru/society/23/05/2011/594878.shtml

----------


## FLOGGER

> уволили 5 генералов. указ тут http://news.kremlin.ru/media/events/...9c86f479d7.pdf


Все продолжается в худших традициях прежних лет: эти фамилии генералов никому ничего не говорят. За что их уволили? Что они натворили? Без указания причин, причем истинных причин, эти  указы не имеют никакого общественного звучания, никакого воспитательного, если так можно выразиться, значения. Мне кажется, что, когда не указываются причины увольнения, то складывается впечатление, что автор указа словно стесняется их указать, или боится. Словом, не уверен в правильности указа. Если указать причины увольнения, то  у знающих людей могут возникнуть вопросы, почему этого уволили, а этого, за то же самое, нет? Так что-ли?

----------


## BSA

Пошли слухи, что Харчу ситуация не пройдет даром, не продлят....

----------


## FLOGGER

И поделом. А как он сам на эту историю смотрит? Аль вообще ничего не ведает?

----------


## Pilot

Самое обидное, что если людей уволили по причинам достижения предельного возраста или, не дай Бог, из-за болезни, то где слова благодарности за службу. Или эти люди сразу стали генералами и ничего для страны не сделали за долгие годы службы?

----------


## Griffon

Двум крайним даже должности не удосужились написать... тут уж просто формальности лень соблюсти, какие там благодарности или объяснения причин... кого понабрали в Канцелярию-то?...

Выскажусь и я по Липецку... При всём уважении к Харчевскому, как лёчику, всё-таки, как не жаль лично мне, но ему следует самому подать в отставку. Независио от того знал он или нет, он командир и должен отвечать за то что у него происходит.

----------


## командир

В Борисоглебске начались проблемы с первыми Як-130: при выполнении посадки на высоте 30 м самолет внезапно стал крениться вправо-влево с углами крена до 36. Ушли на второй круг,при повторном заходе отказ больше не проявился.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Выскажусь и я по Липецку... При всём уважении к Харчевскому, как лёчику, всё-таки, как не жаль лично мне, но ему следует самому подать в отставку. Независио от того знал он или нет, он командир и должен отвечать за то что у него происходит.


Присоединяюсь к Вашему мнению. Еще плюс к этому:сегодня по "Эху... в обед слышал кусочек беседы с каким-то генералом, я так понял, из моск. комиссии. Я так понял этого деятеля, что виноват во всем Сулим! В вину ему было высказано то, что он, почему-то, год молчал, никому не жаловался, на писал рапорты в ГВП, ФСБ, даже папе своему не пожаловался. Дальше слушать не стал, выключил. Но позиция комиссии уже понятна. Значит, правы были летчики, когда говорили, что комиссия не разбираться приехала, а пожар тушить.

----------


## A.F.

> В Борисоглебске начались проблемы с первыми Як-130:


*командир*, а кто летал на яке в Бэбске?? они же вроде еще и в Липецке не залетали снова, а в Бэбск их перегоняли испытатели

----------


## командир

> *командир*, а кто летал на яке в Бэбске?? они же вроде еще и в Липецке не залетали снова, а в Бэбск их перегоняли испытатели


Инструктора начали осваивать. Не знаю как в Липецке,но в Бэбске они уже летают.

----------


## Griffon

> Присоединяюсь к Вашему мнению. Еще плюс к этому:сегодня по "Эху... в обед слышал кусочек беседы с каким-то генералом, я так понял, из моск. комиссии. Я так понял этого деятеля, что виноват во всем Сулим! В вину ему было высказано то, что он, почему-то, год молчал, никому не жаловался, на писал рапорты в ГВП, ФСБ, даже папе своему не пожаловался. Дальше слушать не стал, выключил. Но позиция комиссии уже понятна. Значит, правы были летчики, когда говорили, что комиссия не разбираться приехала, а пожар тушить.


Это был заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС генерал-майор Виктор Бондарев. Вот тут http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...zat-audio.html есть запись его беседы с ст. лейтенантом Сулимом.

----------


## timsz

А Ка-52 уже в частях. 4 вертолета прибыли на аэродром Черниговка в Приморском крае.

http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...i_na_2305.html
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=454916
http://topwar.ru/4821-alligator-prib...yut-ka-52.html
http://zrpress.ru/web/2011/94/43647/

Фотоочета нет?

----------


## Lynx

Я не нашел(

----------


## Антон

> А Ка-52 уже в частях. 4 вертолета прибыли на аэродром Черниговка в Приморском крае.
> 
> http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...i_na_2305.html
> 
> 
> Фотоочета нет?


О господи! Что это за звезда на пилотке? :Eek:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Все продолжается в худших традициях прежних лет: эти фамилии генералов никому ничего не говорят.


Мне немного говорят. Разыграев бывший командующий КСпН, кажется перед Ивановым, а Укуров кажется Ржевским корпусом командовал до Омельченко. Причин увольнения, тем не менее, не знаю. Зато на днях массу такоооого узнал, что даже и сам не знаю, хотят ли те, кто рассказал, чтобы я это писал здесь... Скажем так, сейчас есть случаи, где по причинам, ну никак не связанным со служебной деятельностью, легким росчерком пера у нас принимают решение об увольнении по штатному расписанию полностью 21 офицеров руководящего состава, включая командира части... Как говорится, был бы повод...

----------


## FLOGGER

Куда идем-то, что-то я не пойму... Что с армией делают, во что её превращают (или превратили)?

----------


## Griffon

> О господи! Что это за звезда на пилотке?


Нормальная японская звезда, а что?... Ну если серьёзно, то это был такой мега-креатив при разработке новой формы, вроде сейчас уже такие пилотки убрали и вернули обычные синие с голубыми кантами и орехом, а эти просто донашивают раз закупили...

----------


## muk33

> *командир*, а кто летал на яке в Бэбске?? они же вроде еще и в Липецке не залетали снова, а в Бэбск их перегоняли испытатели


Ведущие (по Яку) летчики-испытатели из ГЛИЦ - полковники С.Н. Нестеренко и С.Н. Щербина (тот, что прыгал с "03"-го вместе с Кононенко) с апреля (с перерывом на майские) обучают инструкторов Бэбска, те уже начали летать самостоятельно. Липецка разрешение на полеты пока не касается - там машины еще не доработаны, да и не до полетов там сейчас.....

----------


## muk33

> Нормальная японская звезда, а что?... Ну если серьёзно, то это был такой мега-креатив при разработке новой формы, вроде сейчас уже такие пилотки убрали и вернули обычные синие с голубыми кантами и орехом, а эти просто донашивают раз закупили...


Эти пилотки не донашивают - это принадлежность НОВОЙ летно-технической формы и их выдают вместе с комбезом синего и футболкой стального цвета. К повседневной форме полагается пилотка с кантом и кокардой. То что звезда японская никого не волнует  :Smile:  А со смешением элементов различной формы сейчас стали бороться и довольно жестко.

----------


## Griffon

*muk33*, спасибо за пояснения! был не прав выходит) То, что со смешением элементов различной формы стали бороться жестко - это очень хорошо) а вот звёзды жёлтые - не очень)

----------


## FLOGGER

> это очень хорошо


 Так же очень хорошо, что "у вертолета сразу *два* винта" и наличие попа на аэродроме! :Smile: 
P.S. Ролик посмотрел только сейчас, раньше неохота было, и эти два момента в глаза бросились.

----------


## Антон

http://gorod48.ru/news/36115/ :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за ссылку. 



> "У летчиков "выявили" неважное морально-психологическое состояние".


 А у генералов, которые там "пожар тушат", наверное, важное. Интересно, что  МО молчит. У "пожарников", я думаю, полный "карт-бланш". Если больше никто с такими же заявлениями не выступит из других частей (не думаю, что Липецк в этом смысле уникален), раздавят - задавят ребят, они же еще и виноваты будут. О-хо-хо...

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо за ссылку. 
> 
>  А у генералов, которые там "пожар тушат", наверное, важное. Интересно, что  МО молчит. У "пожарников", я думаю, полный "карт-бланш". Если больше никто с такими же заявлениями не выступит из других частей (не думаю, что Липецк в этом смысле уникален), раздавят - задавят ребят, они же еще и виноваты будут. О-хо-хо...


Валера
МО и будет отмалчиватся.Другое дело ГВП- это их прямая обязанность провести следствие и доложить ПОЧЕМУ такое происходит,кто-ИНИЦИАТОР,а уж затем кому-когда-и СКОЛЬКО.Причем без всяких пожарников и сторонних советников,возбудить дело  согласно УК РФ.И если надо допросит в установленном законом порядке согласно УПК.Пока этого не будет - ребят сомнут и отправят за борт...Что собственно и происходит.Писать в конце-концов следует Медведеву-он гарант Конституции основного закона РФ перед которым все ровны,вот и пусть гарантирует полное,независимое расследование...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да он сейчас на G8. С "другом" Бараком общается. Да, думаю, и после G8 он будет молчать на эту тему. А, вот, почему ГВП не "возбудилась"-это уже интереснее, хотя и легко объяснимо. Дело, ИМХО, фактически, политическое, тут нужна команда "фас" сверху.

----------


## BSA

Сегодня Су-35С перелетел в Ахтубинск, цвет голубой как у Су-27

----------


## alexvolf

> Да он сейчас на G8. С "другом" Бараком общается. Да, думаю, и после G8 он будет молчать на эту тему. А, вот, почему ГВП не "возбудилась"-это уже интереснее, хотя и легко объяснимо. Дело, ИМХО, фактически, политическое, тут нужна команда "фас" сверху.


Валера
Похоже МО и ГВП все-таки прислушались...
http://svpressa.ru/society/news/43799/

Однако интересно так все квалифицируется -"превышение служебных полномочий"...Жалко УК РСФСР редакции 1926г ушел в прошлое...

----------


## Griffon

> Сегодня Су-35С перелетел в Ахтубинск, цвет голубой как у Су-27


Просто голубой? Без пятен?) вот бы фото))

----------


## Антон

http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=339118&cid=58

----------


## BSA

> Просто голубой? Без пятен?) вот бы фото))



про пятна информации у меня нет

----------


## muk33

> Сегодня Су-35С перелетел в Ахтубинск, цвет голубой как у Су-27


Скорее серо-голубой, окраска и пятна как Су-30М2, бортовой 01 черный. надпись ВВС Росии тоже черного цвета. И кстати это случилось не вчера 27 мая, а сегодня. Самолет (и летчик)) ночевали в Челябинске.

----------


## PPV

> Скорее серо-голубой, окраска и пятна как Су-30М2, бортовой 01 черный. надпись ВВС Росии тоже черного цвета. И кстати это случилось не вчера 27 мая, а сегодня. Самолет (и летчик)) ночевали в Челябинске.


muk33, каковы первые впечатления летчика о новой машине?

----------


## muk33

> muk33, каковы первые впечатления летчика о новой машине?


Ну первыми впечатлениями это не назовешь, он летал на 902-й.  Существенных отказов у данного аппарата на перелете не было, но судя по его отзывам машине еще предстоит долгий путь испытаний. Это по существу только планер с двигателями.

----------


## FLOGGER

А кто перегонял машину?

----------


## BSA

> Скорее серо-голубой, окраска и пятна как Су-30М2, бортовой 01 черный. надпись ВВС Росии тоже черного цвета. И кстати это случилось не вчера 27 мая, а сегодня. Самолет (и летчик)) ночевали в Челябинске.


При перегоне в Крымск  вроде бы на Домне  ночевали, по слухам Су-35С хотят на МАКСе  показать на статике

----------


## muk33

> А кто перегонял машину?


Отвечу цитатой с paralay.com, чтобы предупредить вопрос "Кто это?": 
_"...В начале октября 2003 г. впервые после распада СССР спортивная комиссия ФАС РФ зарегистрировала в качестве рекордов России 22 результата, достигнутые двумя экипажами ВВС на истребителе ПВО дальнего действия МиГ-31. Работу по подготовке к установлению рекордов в подклассе ЛА C-1L провёл лётный состав ВВС на аэродроме ГЛИЦ в Астраханской области. Полёты проходили в соответствии с так называемой «рекордной сеткой», утвержденной FAI. Экипажи в составе полковников Владимира Гуркина и Александра Козаченко (управление начальника авиации ВВС), полковников Алексея Пестрикова и Сергея Серёгина (ГЛИЦ) выполняли полёты на серийном МиГ-31. В трёх попытках они показали результаты, превышающие уровень 22 мировых рекордов, которые были установлены ранее на самолёте типа МиГ-25. В каждом из трёх полётов удалось установить по несколько рекордов..."_. Интересующая Вас фамилия выделена.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый muk33, большое спасибо Вам за ответ. Вы даже и не представляете, какой интересный для меня вопрос Вы зацепили своим развернутым ответом! Теперь, возможно, у меня появилась возможность прояснить этот вопрос по установленным рекордам. Надеюсь на Вас. Дело в том, что после установления рекордов, я так и не смог тогда нигде найти ответа на простой вопрос: а что это за рекорды были установлены? Ни тогда, когда это произошло, я не нашел ответа в "АиК"е или других изданиях, ни потом, после появления интернета (может, плохо искал?). Даже, по-моему, на сайт ФАИ лазил. Но давно уже к этому вопросу не возвращался, забыл уже. Не будешь же все время об этом думать, да? А теперь Вы вернули меня к этому вопросу. Надо, конечно, слазить куда-нибудь, попробую. Но, может быть, Вы можете ответить на вопрос какие именно рекорды были установлены на 31-м? 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## muk33

> Но, может быть, Вы можете ответить на вопрос какие именно рекорды были установлены на 31-м? 
> Заранее благодарен.


Думаю спросить об этом у самого Алексея Константиновича... :Smile:

----------


## A.F.

*FLOGGER*, вот печатали мы в свое время (в конце 2003-го) небольшую статейку по этому поводу, подготовленную тогдашним офицером пресс-службы ВВС Олегом Литвиновым. Прошу простить за длинную цитату, но надеюсь она поможет ответить на Ваш вопрос



> *РЕКОРДНЫЙ МИГ
> Впервые после распада СССР лётчики ВВС России возобновили попытки установления мировых авиационных рекордов на серийных боевых самолётах*
> 
> Спортивная комиссия Федерации авиационного спорта (ФАС) России зарегистрировала в качестве рекордов России 22 результата, достигнутые двумя экипажами ВВС РФ на истребителе-перехватчике дальнего действия МиГ-31. Вскоре эти рекорды должны быть зарегистрированы Международной авиационной федерацией (FAI) в качестве мировых.
> 
> Работа по установлению серии рекордов скорости, скороподъемности и высоты полета с грузом и без него на самолете МиГ-31 в подклассе летательных аппаратов С-1L (взлетная масса – 35 000-45 000 кг) проведена лётным составом ВВС России в конце лета – начале осени этого года. Полёты выполнялись в районе аэродрома Государственного лётного испытательного центра (ГЛИЦ) ВВС России (г. Ахтубинск, Астраханская обл.). Маршрут полётов на скороподъемность пролегал также над территорией полигона ГЛИЦ, арендуемого у соседнего Казахстана. Полёты с целью установления рекордов проходили в соответствии с рекордной сеткой, утверждённой Международной авиационной федерацией (FAI). В качестве груза использовалось штатное вооружение самолёта: четыре ракеты Р-33 (масса одной ракеты 490 кг) и снаряды к пушке.
> Два экипажа ВВС РФ в составе старших инспекторов управления начальника авиации ВВС полковников Владимира Гуркина и Александра Козаченко, лётчиков-испытателей ГЛИЦ полковников Алексея Пестрикова и Сергея Серёгина выполнили три полета на установление рекордов на серийном самолёте МиГ-31. Несмотря на неблагоприятные для установления рекордов метеорологические условия (в эти дни температура окружающего воздуха превышала 30 градусов по Цельсию, что сказывалось на работе техники), лётчикам удалось достичь результаты, превышающие уровень 22 мировых рекордов, установленных ранее на самолётах МиГ-25. При этом в каждом из полётов удалось установить сразу несколько рекордов одновременно. 
> Среди наиболее значительных достижений военных летчиков :
> 1. Скорость по замкнутому треугольному 100-км маршруту без груза, с грузом 1000 кг и с грузом 2000 кг – 1549 км/час (ранее рекорда не было);
> ...

----------


## timsz

Неплохо рекорды подправили. Некоторые в два раза)

----------


## Холостяк

Ух! МиГ-31 радует по сей день! Российские летчики все еще на СОВЕТСОМ самолете продолжают ставить рекорды... Как и вся Россия продолжает жить только за счет того, что заложено во время Советского Союза....

----------


## AC

> *FLOGGER*, вот печатали мы в свое время (в конце 2003-го) небольшую статейку по этому поводу, подготовленную тогдашним офицером пресс-службы ВВС Олегом Литвиновым. Прошу простить за длинную цитату, но надеюсь она поможет ответить на Ваш вопрос


FAI зарегистрировала тогда 19 рекордов -- см. здесь:
http://www.dinamika-avia.ru/mcenter/...il.php?id=1139

Кстати, в одном и том же подклассе с МиГ-31 -- C-1L -- выступает и Ан-148:
http://kobza.com.ua/content/view/1810/

----------


## timsz

> Как и вся Россия продолжает жить только за счет того, что заложено во время Советского Союза....


Ну нефть заложили несколько ранее 17-го года...

----------


## Torero

http://news.vl.ru/vlad/2011/05/30/88084/
Без комментариев...

----------


## Павел1988

Ну да, а то, что все боеспособное перегнали в Белую. а оставшееся - действительно лишь металлолом - по барабану. Главное - Сердюков виноват, армию развалил...

----------


## AC

> Ну да, а то, что все боеспособное перегнали в Белую. а оставшееся - действительно лишь металлолом - по барабану...


Кое-что еще и в ремонт перегнали, кстати...

----------


## Павел1988

Во-во. И то, что все еще имеется 5 авиабаз с этими машинами, 70 на западе и 50 на востоке. 120 дальних бомберов, ну куда больше-то?

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаенмые друзья, большое спасибо за ответы и ссылки по рекордам!
 Весьма признателен.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну нефть заложили несколько ранее 17-го года...


Я понял Ваш сарказм.... Вот тут Вы, батенька, не правы.... Во-первых за счет нефти живут те хто по Куршавелям отдыхает и футбольные команды в Англии покупает. Я на пример, мои родичи, да и мои знакомые совсем за счет нефти нашей страны не живем и с нее ничего не получаем. Платят нам за наш труд и то неадекватно мало, некоторые на двух работах вкалывают, в пенсионный фонд вкладывают из своих же а не из нефтеных... Так что народ у нас живет в большенстве своем в домах построеных в то время, ездит в метро построенном в то время..., как и рекорды ставит на МиГах тех лет выпуска... Это в Сауовской Аравии вся граждане живут за счет нефти и живут, скажу Вам, НЕ ХИЛО... И во-вторых, нефть разведали, места там "застолбили, заводы по переработке построили - тоже в то советское время...

----------


## Daemonmike

> http://news.vl.ru/vlad/2011/05/30/88084/
> Без комментариев...


Жалко Воздвиженку, хороший аэродром был, с бетонными ангарами. Вот как получается, под шумок 4 вертолета приняли и тут же в тихую списали целый тяжелобомбардировочный авиаполк! Нет слов.

----------


## Холостяк

*Учения "Индра" не состоялись*

*Москва отменила маневры ВМС России и Индии* 
*Подробнее: http://www.ng.ru/world/2011-06-01/8_indra.html*

ИМХО: Это наверно потому как индийцы прокатили нас с покупкой самолетиков...

*Окружая Россию американскими базами*

*Подробнее:* *http://mixednews.ru/?p=6960*

В феврале 2007 года в ответ на планы по размещению американской ПРО Владимир Путин сказал:
«НАТО продвигает свои передовые силы к нашим границам. Это не имеет ничего общего с модернизацией самого альянса, или обеспечением безопасности Европы. Напротив, эти шаги представляют собой серьёзную провокацию, и снижают уровень взаимного доверия. И у нас есть право спросить: против кого направлена эта экспансия? И что произошло с уверениями наших партнёров, которые они давали после роспуска Варшавского договора?»

ИМХО По амеровской экспансии в Европе тоже удивительно..., даже ядерное оружие в Германии свое хранят. Как и Польша вот самолетики размещает амеровские... Если уж поляки гарланят, что они под советской оккупацией были, то сейчас они сами "счастливо отдались" новым оккупантам. А Германию, по большому счету, американцы продолжают оккупировать... Единая Германия сейчас не слабое государство и в состоянии за себя против любого противника без амеров постоять.

----------


## командир

> Во-во. И то, что все еще имеется 5 авиабаз с этими машинами, 70 на западе и 50 на востоке. 120 дальних бомберов, ну куда больше-то?


Мне интересно,кто-нибудь ещё считает,что у нас есть реально 120 Ту-22м3?

----------


## Nazar

> 70 на западе и 50 на востоке. 120 дальних бомберов


Сколько? :Eek: 




> Мне интересно,кто-нибудь ещё считает,что у нас есть реально 120 Ту-22м3?


Как видно есть те кто считает. :Biggrin: 

Я когда крайний раз в Оленьей был, там реально несколько бортов могло летать, а несколько десятков стояло в таком состоянии


С того времени еще несколько машин ушли в места богатые дичью.
Но если в интернетах и телевизорах говорят о наличии 120 Ту-22М3, значит так оно и есть, можно спать спокойно, действительно, куда их больше. :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

Нам пишут, что Ту-214ОН вчера совершил первый вылет:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/files/Vnk...IMG_0063_1.jpg
отседа:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2200831.htm

----------


## Daemonmike

> Мне интересно,кто-нибудь ещё считает,что у нас есть реально 120 Ту-22м3?


Проверено, если цифра из СМИ - нужно поделить ~ на 4 и будет близко к правде.

----------


## kfmut

ну ясно дело из прессы - "Коммерсантъ Власть" аж ещё 2008-го года 
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/1014592




> В составе дальней авиации насчитывается 16 стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160, 68 Ту-95МС (4 из них учебные) и *до 120 дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 (включая несколько учебных и переделанных в разведчики)*. Кроме того, еще до 90 самолетов Ту-22М2 и Ту-22М3 находятся на хранении, а 4 Ту-160 и 7 Ту-95МС используются для испытательных целей.


да и какая разница, собственно, сколько их, если военная аэродромная сеть планомерно уничтожается?

----------


## Павел1988

Так а вы когда крайний раз в Оленьей были-то? Если год назад, еще куда ни шло, но если раньше. то и ваши сведения надо делить на 10. А насчет "поделить на 4" - вы реально думаете, что в Оленьей, Шайковке, Дягилеве, Белой и Монгохто 30 летающих бортов? А чего не 3? Ну чтоб сразу было понятно, что армию развалили.

----------


## An-Z

В прошлом году в Оленьей летал один Ту-22М3... чуть "веселее" в 2-4 раза, ситуация в Монгохто. У "дальников" с техникой получше, но тем не менее общее количество боеготовых самолётов не сильно отличается от ваших мрачных догадок. А вообще да.. 120 Ту-22М3 наберётся по всей стране, но их в ближайшее время не поднять. Улыбнуло включение разведчиков (аж двух переоборудованных и давно не летающих) и "подсчёт" Ту-22М2 на консервации...

----------


## Nazar

> вы реально думаете, что в Оленьей, Шайковке, Дягилеве, Белой и Монгохто 30 летающих бортов?


Летающих на сегодняшний день? Возможно чуть больше, но гоораздо меньше прочитанной вами в Коммерсанте цифре.





> Так а вы когда крайний раз в Оленьей были-то


Да недавно, пару лет назад, или вы думаете что с годами количество самолетов годных к ЛЭ увеличивается?




> Ну чтоб сразу было понятно, что армию развалили.


Это бесполезный спор, так-как доказывать вам что-либо, бесполезно.
Вам люди, которые *сейчас* еще в армии служат и видят ситуацию изнутри, говорят одно, а вы с завидным упорством цитируете телевизионные и газетные лозунги. :Biggrin:

----------


## timsz

> Я на пример, мои родичи, да и мои знакомые совсем за счет нефти нашей страны не живем и с нее ничего не получаем.


Мы получаем от государства не только деньги. Еще и новые самолеты, вертолеты, ракеты, парады, олимпиады, зарплату тем, кто летает и пр. 

Но давайте не будем оффтопить.

----------


## командир

Павел,скажите пожалуйста откровенно Вы из прессы всю информацию берете?

----------


## Холостяк

> Мы получаем от государства не только деньги. Еще и новые самолеты, вертолеты, ракеты, парады, олимпиады, зарплату тем, кто летает и пр. 
> 
> Но давайте не будем оффтопить.


Я согласен про то что "мы получаем от государстава", но государство это берет от нас. То есть, что мы отдали и то и получили... Нефтью тут и не пахнет. Не зря в америке говорят полицейскому, что ты живешь за мой счет, так как он получает зарплату не от государства а от граждан платящих налоги. А у нас за налоги только за землю в Москве можно всю полицию России содержать.. Поэтому нефть идет на оплату Куршавелей, "Челси" и подобной хрени... То что самолеты тут наше государство покупает для МО РФ, так прикол в том, что это же МО РФ продало стока объектов, техники, земли, что уже давно бы в Китае все новёхенькое купило. Только бабосы эти распилили.... Я вроде как постил, что был недавно в поликлинике центральной и в очереди был финансист из ГШ. Простой майор, который офигемший от реального состояния дел. Так вот он поделился инфой, что правят сейчас нашей армией гражданские эффективные мэнагеры, которые создали из армии контору по системе управления типа МасДональдса, но не как реально военную систему, где все военные - планктон у плиты и на раздаче бургеров получающий копейки, а эти мэнагеры получают за свое управление под лимон в месяц. 
У нас без нефти в государстве не мало денег на самолеты, только они распилены и на них куплены дачи, золотые унитазы, яхты и прочее. Вот показали скромных полковников-подполковников "оборотней" так там картины под лям гринов в коллекции, коллекции золотых с брюлями швейцарских часов и куча прислуги дома..., а что если повыше глянуть-капнуть... Пора уже экспроприировать у эксплуататоров. Всего что лужковы-березовские повывозили-распилили хватит не на одну армию вооружить.. И нефть никакая не нужна... 
И это совсем не офф топ, а реальное состояние материального обеспечения тех же наших ВВС. Если в цветмет сдать теже остовы Ту-22. Так нет! Все брошено. Я помню в советское время на часть спускали планы по сдаче драгов и цветметов, что тыловики собирали всякую хрень и просили в ТЭЧи все что можно сдать. Прапор у меня знакомый был и рассказывал, что действительно отвозил он КАМАЗы этих железок на сборный пункт, заставляли нарезать еще, все взвешивали и принимали... И денежные перечисления даже в часть какие-то шли. О как!
Летчик у нас получает неадекватно маленькие деньги, как неадекватно большие деньги получает мэнагер МО РФ или Газпрома. Содержание летчик получает не от нефти-газа в отличии от Газпрома. Вспомните в советское время даже прикалывали, что за счет водки у нас армии нашей платят... Что, это прикалывались? Вовсе нет. Не будем сравнивать трудовые отдачи этих должностных лиц, но такая разница в окладах не от того, что мэнагер МО РФ вкалывает больше и имеет больше риска для жизни и всего такого от летчика МиГа, как отличие в жилье в глуши леса в блочной хрущебе от пределов садового кольца и элитного монолита... Вся разница в окладах - от разного отношения к этим персонажам со стороны нашего государства. Теперь задайте себе вопрос - что такое и кто такие наше "государство"?

----------


## Павел1988

А вы скажите откровенно, вы очень сильно обижены этим государством?

----------


## A.F.

> Просто голубой? Без пятен?) вот бы фото))


Удалось разжиться кой-какими фотками Су-35С-1.
Остальные тут
Все фотки (с) ОАО "КнААПО"

----------


## AC

> Удалось разжиться кой-какими фотками Су-35С-1.
> Остальные тут
> Все фотки (с) ОАО "КнААПО"


Спасибо!  :Smile: 
Андрей, а пушка у него где?  :Smile: 

И еще вот про это: "В дальний путь в Ахтубинск полковник Пестриков стартовал из Комсомольска-на-Амуре 27 мая. Промежуточная посадка для дозаправки и отдыха была проведена в Челябинске".
А откуда ж взялись его (Су-35С-1 №01) фотокарточки с Белой, датированные 23.05.2011???  :Confused:

----------


## командир

> А вы скажите откровенно, вы очень сильно обижены этим государством?


Вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос. Очень не умно. Я не обижен,просто мне очень больно смотреть как разваливают некогда сильнейшую Армию,великое Государство. А Вы умничаете, не зная что такое армия вообще.Лишь по газетам да телевизору. Послужите для начала,а потом утверждайте. Если Вы фанат авиации,то дискутируйте по авиационным темам,но никак не по военным.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А вы скажите откровенно, вы очень сильно обижены этим государством?


*ЭТО*  государство плюнуло в душу не только, вероятно, тому, кому Вы адресовали свой вопрос, но  и многим другим гражданам.
 Но  Вы не ответили на вопрос, заданный Вам.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос. Очень не умно. Я не обижен,просто мне очень больно смотреть как разваливают некогда сильнейшую Армию,великое Государство. А Вы умничаете, не зная что такое армия вообще.Лишь по газетам да телевизору. Послужите для начала,а потом утверждайте. Если Вы фанат авиации,то дискутируйте по авиационным темам,но никак не по военным.


Командир
Полностью поддерживаю.+105.

----------


## PPV

> Удалось разжиться кой-какими фотками Су-35С-1.
> Остальные тут
> Все фотки (с) ОАО "КнААПО"


Андрюша, при перегоне Су-35 имел первую промежуточную посадку в Домне, потом был Челябинск...

----------


## командир

> Командир
> Полностью поддерживаю.+105.


alexvolf
Благодарю  Вас.

----------


## A.F.

> А откуда ж взялись его (Су-35С-1 №01) фотокарточки с Белой, датированные 23.05.2011???


Александр, а уверены, что с Белой? Я видал ранее пару его фоток сети, но думал они тоже с Дземог.... Но хотя всяко м.б. - можете "катацца" ездили, готовились к перелету и т.п.? :)
Нынешние фотки,  сами можете убедиться по экзифу, датированы 25 мая и сделаны в К-н-А.
Что же касается маршрута перелета - его уважаемый *PPV* любезно уточнил. Паша, спасибо :)

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf
> Благодарю  Вас.


Командир
Не меня,а Вас благодарит следует -за правильный курс и что застраиваете некоторых, через-чур "проворных "...

----------


## AC

> Александр, а уверены, что с Белой? Я видал ранее пару его фоток сети, но думал они тоже с Дземог.... Но хотя всяко м.б. - можете "катацца" ездили, готовились к перелету и т.п.? :)
> Нынешние фотки,  сами можете убедиться по экзифу, датированы 25 мая и сделаны в К-н-А.
> Что же касается маршрута перелета - его уважаемый *PPV* любезно уточнил. Паша, спасибо :)


Я так решил, потому что сей автор фото вообще-то с Белой работает:
http://russianplanes.net/photer/White
И за 23.05.2011 у него прошли фото Су-35С, А-50 и Ми-8АМТШ новых (транзитных -- с Улан-Удэ).
Хотя... Он мог, конечно, и пролетом на другом аэродроме всю эту технику застать и снять, и дату залегендировать для запутывания кого надо...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Так а вы когда крайний раз в Оленьей были-то? Если год назад, еще куда ни шло, но если раньше. то и ваши сведения надо делить на 10. А насчет "поделить на 4" - вы реально думаете, что в Оленьей, Шайковке, Дягилеве, Белой и Монгохто 30 летающих бортов?...


В Дягилево по одной известной свежей майской съемке (фоторепортаже) оттуда я насчитал 11 бортов Ту-22М3, кстати...  :Smile: 
Тут:
http://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/1878667.html

----------


## muk33

> Андрюша, при перегоне Су-35 имел первую промежуточную посадку в Домне, потом был Челябинск...


В Домне он *не садился*, а садился именно в Белой, 27 мая. Но сразу ушел на Челябинск. Там его тормознули из Москвы по стартовому времени. Утром он завершил перелет.

----------


## PPV

> В Домне он *не садился*, а садился именно в Белой, 27 мая. Но сразу ушел на Челябинск. Там его тормознули из Москвы по стартовому времени. Утром он завершил перелет.


Олег, у нас в КБ прошла такая информация, но Вам, конечно же, виднее.
А про перегон 10В-6 в Воронеж Вы не могли бы уточнить? ...

----------


## muk33

> Олег, у нас в КБ прошла такая информация, но Вам, конечно же, виднее.
> А про перегон 10В-6 в Воронеж Вы не могли бы уточнить? ...


C самого начала планировался Братск или Белая, Домну даже не рассматривали (близковато). В-6 перегоняли суховские пилоты, но техсостав (сдававший машину) был глицевский. Фамилии пилотов уточняю.

----------


## timsz

> Я согласен про то что "мы получаем от государстава", но государство это берет от нас.


Акцизы на нефть - существенная часть бюджета, чуть ли не половина, если не ошибаюсь. Поэтому все новые программы идут в основном за счет нефти. И зависимость между количеством бюджетных трат и ценами на нефть бросается в глаза.

По поводу зарплат - я не люблю считать деньги в чужих карманах.

----------


## Nazar

> *ЭТО*  государство плюнуло в душу не только, вероятно, тому, кому Вы адресовали свой вопрос, но  и многим другим гражданам.
>  Но  Вы не ответили на вопрос, заданный Вам.


Валера, родители и жизнь,  видимо пока не смогли научить юного отрока отвечать не только на заданные ему вопросы, но и за сказанное самим-же.
Здесь если по веткам пошерстить, не отвеченных вопросов от г-на Павлика наберется вагон и маленькая тележка.




> А вы скажите откровенно, вы очень сильно обижены этим государством?
> Вчера 20:01


Мне показалось, или ваш вопрос меркантильностью попахивает? 
Государством можно быть и не обиженным, я к примеру не обижен, но только потому, что привык брать все сам и не надеяться на чьи-то подачки. Я не могу сказать что хорошего дало мне это гос-во за последние 20 лет, разве что возможность практически бесплатно отучиться ( закончить ) в школе и в военном училище, вот собственно и все.
Так вот, вернемся к нашим баранам, государством можно быть и не обиженным, но это не дает повода гордиться своим государством.
Я россиянией продавшей всех и вся ( в том числе и собственный народ ) не горжусь и себя с этим гос-ом не ассоциирую.

А вот вам, молодой человек, еще один вопрос, на который вы по привычке, вряд-ли ответите.
*Вы гордитесь своим государством? и если да, то почему.*

----------


## Griffon

> Удалось разжиться кой-какими фотками Су-35С-1.
> Остальные тут
> Все фотки (с) ОАО "КнААПО"


Спасибо большое!)) Красиво раскрасили!;) Даже "ВВС России" не так пугает)) я, правда, думал, что будет ломанный камуфл)

----------


## Nazar

> В Дягилево по одной известной свежей майской съемке (фоторепортаже) оттуда я насчитал 11 бортов Ту-22М3, кстати...


Целая эскадрилья прямо.... А годных к ЛЭ среди них сколько. товарищ по ссылке  не уточнил? Все 11, или не все 11.
На том-же Высоком их и сейчас можно с пару десятков насчитать. :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Целая эскадрилья прямо.... А годных к ЛЭ среди них сколько. товарищ по ссылке  не уточнил? Все 11, или не все 11.
> На том-же Высоком их и сейчас можно с пару десятков насчитать.


Ну, эскадрилья для ЦБП это и нормально.
В этом году я лично отследил полеты трех бортов, а там уж не знаю...
Так Высокий отдают ВВС или как?

----------


## timsz

А Ту-22 не устарели морально? По-моему, они не очень в современные войны вписываются.

Хотя машина красивая, конечно... Жалко их видеть брошенными.

----------


## Nazar

> А Ту-22 не устарели морально? По-моему, они не очень в современные войны вписываются.
> 
> Хотя машина красивая, конечно... Жалко их видеть брошенными.


А почему он должен морально устареть?
В войну с грызунией и ичкерией, он конечно не вписывается, в войну с противником имеющим флот, очень даже....

----------


## timsz

> А почему он должен морально устареть?


Сейчас идея - прилетел, сбросил точно бомбу и улетел. Ковровые бомбардировки уходят в прошлое.




> В войну с грызунией и ичкерией, он конечно не вписывается, в войну с противником имеющим флот, очень даже....


Если бы подавили Буки, то как раз с Грузией он бы вписался нормально.

А против кораблей разве сейчас ничего лучше, чем Ту-22, нет?

----------


## Nazar

> Сейчас идея - прилетел, сбросил точно бомбу и улетел. Ковровые бомбардировки уходят в прошлое.


А что вот кроме глупых бомб у Ту-22М3 другой номенклатуры вооружения нет?

----------


## Nazar

> А против кораблей разве сейчас ничего лучше, чем Ту-22, нет?


Примеры...
Смотря каких кораблей, вьетнамскую джонку можно и из автомата расстрелять.

----------


## timsz

Это был вопрос.)

----------


## AC

> Если бы подавили Буки, то как раз с Грузией он бы вписался нормально.
> А против кораблей разве сейчас ничего лучше, чем Ту-22, нет?


1) Кто мне может подтвердить фактически хоть один выстрел грузинским "Буком" в той войне???
2) А что у нас еще против кораблей???!!!

----------


## timsz

> А что вот кроме глупых бомб у Ту-22М3 другой номенклатуры вооружения нет?


Я сам не вешал ничего, приходится пользоваться источниками. Из "Уголка неба":




> Бомбовое вооружение, состоящее из обычных и ядерных свободнопадающих бомб общей массой до 24.000 кг, располагается в фюзеляже (до 12000 кг) и на четырех узлах внешней подвески на девятизамковых балочных держателях МБДЗ-У9-502 (типовые варианты бомбовой нагрузки - 69 ФАБ-250 или восемь ФАБ-1500). В перспективе возможно вооружение самолета Ту-22М3 высокоточными корректируемыми бомбами, а также новыми КР для поражения наземных и морских целей.


То есть, высокоточные бомбы и новые КР только в перспективе.




> Вооружение:	 одна 23-мм пушка ГШ-23Л
>  боевая нагрузка - 24000 кг (максимальная) и
>  12000 кг (нормальная)
>  1-3 УР типа Х-22М
>  10 аэробаллистических ракет Х-15


Если там что не так написано, то было бы очень интересно узнать, что на самом деле.

----------


## AC

> Если там что не так написано, то было бы очень интересно узнать, что на самом деле.


Х-15 уже нет, Х-22 и бомбы -- вот и все вооружение.

----------


## командир

> Х-15 уже нет, Х-22 и бомбы -- вот и все вооружение.


Как нет Х-15? Когда их сняли с вооружения? Почему?

----------


## AC

> Как нет Х-15? Когда их сняли с вооружения? Почему?


По жизни... Можете спросить у кого угодно -- нет их в ВВС уже...  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> 1) Кто мне может подтвердить фактически хоть один выстрел грузинским "Буком" в той войне???


Это из области "наиболее вероятно".




> 2) А что у нас еще против кораблей???!!!


Совсем ничего нет?

А на замену Х-22 тоже ничего не делалось?

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько дней назад мне позвонила жена друга по 7-й Сталинградской спецшколе Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС). Сказала, что внук подрос, через полгода в армию, а он, прочитав в Интернете выступление какого-то генерала Макарова, нос повесил. Спрашивает, как же в этой армии служить, у которой, если верить Макарову, ничего для защиты родины нет? Куда все подевалось? Ведь дед и отец всегда твердили: Красная армия всех сильней… Советские вооруженные силы – оплот мира и безопасности народов.....
*Далее:* http://forum-msk.org/material/power/6426442.html

----------


## Chizh

> А что вот кроме глупых бомб у Ту-22М3 другой номенклатуры вооружения нет?


Только Х-22.
Но это несколько не то. УАБов у Ту-22 нет, только чугуняки (здравствуй Вьетнам).

----------


## Chizh

> 1) Кто мне может подтвердить фактически хоть один выстрел грузинским "Буком" в той войне???


Есть некачественные грузинские съемки какой-то стартующей ракеты. По динамике и калибру - вполне Бук.

Вот собственно
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV7Ice7OwAE

----------


## Chizh

> Как нет Х-15? Когда их сняли с вооружения? Почему?


ЕМНИП еще в прошлом веке.

----------


## Холостяк

> Акцизы на нефть - существенная часть бюджета, чуть ли не половина, если не ошибаюсь. Поэтому все новые программы идут в основном за счет нефти. И зависимость между количеством бюджетных трат и ценами на нефть бросается в глаза.
> 
> По поводу зарплат - я не люблю считать деньги в чужих карманах.


Новые программы... Это наверно про Сколково, к которому дорогу проложили по цене которая предполагает покрытие ее золотом..., потом...., Олимпийские объекты…, там еще куча… В принципе эти программы больше имеют громкую «вывеску» под которой обычный распил государственного бабла знакомыми же лицами. То есть хозяева нефти отстегнули чиновникам, а те давая возможность первым владеть, сами под «программы» пожировали… Вот и все. При этом народ ничего не получил. Если точнее - то ни я, ни мои родные, соседи, ни мои сослуживцы – ничего не получили. Поэтому - мы к нефти никакого отношения так же не имеем. Так же как и спросите любого - нужна ли ему Олимпиада... От нее поимеют только те хто вложил туда деньги, как и те кто воспользовался этой "программой"... Даже жители, которых согнали за копейки с их земли, получили мизер и им уж точно Олимпиада не нужна...
Я понимаю бы программу, как в далекие 20-е, типа "Молодежь - на самолеты!"... Такие программы при которых реально задействовали весь народ на благое дело и подняли страну, построили мощную Авиацию....... 




> А вы скажите откровенно, вы очень сильно обижены этим государством?


Да, меня сильно обижает наше государство и не меня одного. Государство обижает мою старушку маму, отца..., ребенка. Это не только материальная составляющая, но и социальная, как - исполнение гарантий установленных Конституцией и законами..., охрана здоровья, в том числе морального и духовного здоровья человека и самого общества..... Могу аргументировано раскрыть чем конкретно обижает, привести примеры..., только это все знают и толку от того, что я это озвучу - нет.

----------


## Прохожий

> Далее: http://forum-msk.org/material/power/6426442.html


Прочитал . Пожалел потраченное время. Большое количество идеалогических рассуждений и  плохое знание автором матчасти сводит ценность статьи на нет.

----------


## Nazar

> Прочитал . Пожалел потраченное время. Большое количество идеалогических рассуждений и  плохое знание автором матчасти сводит ценность статьи на нет.


Только общая суть, которую автор пытался донести, к сожалению не меняется.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот и мужиков в Миллерово тоже командиры обирали... Прогнило уже все! Ситуация реально такая, что стоИт наша Армия по самые нехАчу в гуано...

"............. Обращаемся в связи с тем, что в войсковой части 40491-а (г. Миллерово Ростовской области) сложилась порочная практика поборов с военнослужащих, получающих денежные средства по приказам Министра Обороны РФ № 115 и 1010. Денежные премии, предназначенные для стимулирования военнослужащих, проходящих военную службу по контракту в «новом облике», распределяются по усмотрению командира войсковой части 40491-а полковника Животова Сергея Анатольевича в основном для получения им личной выгоды..............."

*Полностью:* *http://www.mailpresident.ru/node/16207*

----------


## timsz

> [COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Новые программы... Это наверно про Сколково, к которому дорогу проложили по цене которая предполагает покрытие ее золотом..., потом...., Олимпийские объекты…


Почему-то из всего списка программ Вы самые интересные (на этом форуме) выкинули. То есть, ПАК ФА, Су-35, Су-34, Як-130, Ми-28, Ка-52, Ми-8 во всех вариантах, модернизация Су-27, Ту-160, Су-24, С-400, подводные лодки, вертолетоносцы, Т-90 Вам абсолютно не нужны?

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Есть некачественные грузинские съемки какой-то стартующей ракеты. По динамике и калибру - вполне Бук.
> 
> Вот собственно
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV7Ice7OwAE


Это довоенные съемки, стреляют по  мишеням (вероятно, Iris) на берегу моря.
Но Ту-22М3 и  первый Су-24М вероятно работа  Буков.

----------


## timsz

МИХАЛЫЧ, а актуальная версия по-прежнему тут http://aviation888war.narod.ru/index.htm ?

----------


## Холостяк

> Почему-то из всего списка программ Вы самые интересные (на этом форуме) выкинули. То есть, ПАК ФА, Су-35, Су-34, Як-130, Ми-28, Ка-52, Ми-8 во всех вариантах, модернизация Су-27, Ту-160, Су-24, С-400, подводные лодки, вертолетоносцы, Т-90 Вам абсолютно не нужны?


Ух ты, скока много! Только Вы не понимаете ситуацию сегодняшнего дня.... Уже сейчас очевидно, что с «реиндустриализацией», ускоренной «прорывной» медведевской модернизацией, равно как и с самим президентом Медведевым, можно смело попрощаться. То есть срок он свой, конечно, досидит, но к его идеям и инициативам, как и с кучей программ которые Вы тут перечислили - пора им помахать ручкой... Чтобы реализовывать программы и чтобы получить отдачу, то есть готовый "продукт" - это, типа, Т-90, ПАК ФА, Ту-160 (вот тут я ухмыльнулся), то надо не только отстегнуть деньги, но отстегнуть их промышленности, высокотехнологичному производству, высококлассным кадрам, науке... А этого ничего уже нет! Деньги просто пилят все теже люди. В итоге у нас нет ничего, единичные экземпляры а-ля "тачка НА прокачка", что не в состоянии серийно старые самолеты выпускать (хотя они никому не нужны, но нам бы и старье пригодилось так как уже летать неначем), не говоря уже про новые разработки...
У нас нет научной и производственно-промышленной базы реализовывать какие-либо серийные, высокотехнологичные программы в той же Авиации. Вначале надо программу - эту научнуюпроизводственнуюпр  омышленную базу создать!
Вот на днях показывали вполне любопытный фильм про современные танки Показали израильский, английский, немецкий, французский,  американский и на фоне дали информацию про наши танки, в частности новейшие (которые аще в перспективе на бумаге и уже "самые лучшие)... Вообщем, не зря наш Главком сухопутных войск Александр Постников дал понять, что вооружение, поступающее в войска, хуже не только западных аналогов, но и китайских. К тому же наша техника, по мнению генерала, слишком дорогая. «Хваленый танк Т-90 — это семнадцатая модификация Т-72 по цене 118 миллионов рублей. За эти деньги можно купить три немецких “Леопарда” — заявил Александр Постников. По его словам, не соответствуют современным требованиям не только российские танки, но и артиллерия и даже стрелковое оружие. Раньше речь шла о том, что в России не получается строить нормальные вертолетоносцы и беспилотники, и что их следует закупать за рубежом. Сейчас же генерал затронул “священную корову” ВПК — танки и стрелковое оружие. По Т-95... Всего два года назад начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ Николай Макаров обещал, что Т-95 вот-вот будет принят на вооружение. Но внезапно решили, что время танков вообще прошло. Теперь работы по Т-95 свернуты.
Даже амеры не считают Россию с тем же ПАКФА для себя конкурентом, что Россия так его и не в состоянии выпустить, они считают для себя конкурентами Китай, который поставит на серию свою "пятерку" через шесть-восемь лет...

----------


## forcekons

разhешите вмешаться, не мог пройти мимо...



> Показали израильский, английский, немецкий, французский,  американский и на фоне дали информацию про наши танки, в частности новейшие (которые аще в перспективе на бумаге и уже "самые лучшие)...


Это  об. 195 или Т-90АМ? Удивительно, их внешний вид все еще под грифом, а информация о них уже гуляет в свободном доступе...  :Biggrin: 



> Вообщем, не зря наш Главком сухопутных войск Александр Постников дал понять, что вооружение, поступающее в войска, хуже не только западных аналогов, но и китайских. К тому же наша техника, по мнению генерала, слишком дорогая. «Хваленый танк Т-90 — это семнадцатая модификация Т-72 по цене 118 миллионов рублей. За эти деньги можно купить три немецких “Леопарда” — заявил Александр Постников.


 цена Т-90А в последние 3 года была искусственно заморожена нашим МО и составляла 70 млн. руб... 



> Сейчас же генерал затронул “священную корову” ВПК — танки и стрелковое оружие. По Т-95... Всего два года назад начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ Николай Макаров обещал, что Т-95 вот-вот будет принят на вооружение. Но внезапно решили, что время танков вообще прошло. Теперь работы по Т-95 свернуты.


Вот у нашего МО все кругом виноваты, кроме них самих. Проблема в том, что МО не считало/ет нужным  выдавать конкрктное ТТЗ, видимо, по той причине что само понять не может что ему надо (об этом уже открыто заявляли представители пром-ти) вот и приходится разработчикам пологаться на свое "чутьё"... а потом слышим от МО : "это не то, нам вот как у тех надо было". 
В итоге многолетние труды людей, миллионы денег сливаются в унитаз...
ЗЫ: прошу прощения за оффтоп.



> Даже амеры не считают Россию с тем же ПАКФА для себя конкурентом, что Россия так его и не в состоянии выпустить, они считают для себя конкурентами Китай, который поставит на серию свою "пятерку" через шесть-восемь лет...


>



> *США теряют превосходство в технологиях малозаметности быстрее, чем считалось прежде.* Такое заявление, как сообщает Defense News, сделал заместитель начальника штаба ВВС США по военным операциям и планированию генерал-лейтенант Герберт Карлайл (Herbert Carlisle) в ходе выступления в Комитете по делам вооруженных сил Сената. По его словам, потеря позиций связана с разработкой Россией истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) и Китаем - J-20.


 :Biggrin: 
http://lenta.ru/news/2011/05/25/lead/

----------


## timsz

> Ух ты, скока много!


Я перечислил только то, что реально делается, что идет в войска. На это тратятся деньги. Которые мы получаем во многом от продажи нефти.

----------


## Sr10

> разhешите вмешаться, не мог пройти мимо...
> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/05/25/lead/


Ну да, да... Америка отстает, отстает безнадежно, чего-там...
Упрощенно - приходят представители Пентагона в комитет Сената с важным делом - "денег дайте' .
Сенат - А зачем вам деньги (Киса)? Обоснуйте.
Пентагон - нас в малозаметности обогнали... ну почти обогнали.. еще не совсем, но могут обогнать... Денег дайте.
Сенат - Кто обогнали ?
Пентагон - Китай ... почти обогнал.. могут обогнать... И эти...как их...которые холодную войну нам продули, а потом распались на улусы и нефтью с люменем торгуют...
Сенат -  Советы что-ли ?
Пентагон - Во, они самые... Денег надо.

----------


## Холостяк

> Я перечислил только то, что реально делается, что идет в войска. На это тратятся деньги. Которые мы получаем во многом от продажи нефти.


Не делается, так как на выходе нет ничего, а изображается имитация кипучей деятельности!
А получаем из того, что навернули индийцам за авианосец и прочее подобное....

----------


## Холостяк

*"Стрижей" и "Русских витязей" могут отправить на покой* 

*Завтрашние "Аргументы недели" пишут, что по приказу министра обороны расформировывают уникальные пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи». Анатолий Сердюков считает, что «гнуть петли на боевых самолетах – это слишком дорого». Вероятно, как говорят летчики, «крайним» выступлением «Стрижей» и «Витязей» станет авиасалон МАКС, который пройдет летом этого года. После этого уникальные пилотажные группы будут расформированы. Сейчас в недрах Минобороны и Главного штаба ВВС в обстановке глубокой секретности готовится «Положение о национальной пилотажной группе».*

«Летать новая пилотажная группа будет не на тяжелых серийных самолетах, а на «учебной парте» Як-130. Как и практически все остальные пилотажные группы мира. Мы потерям то, за что нас уважали и что повторить не могли. Причем, Як-130 – это фактически не отечественный самолет. Вся его начинка импортная», – рассказал «Аргументам недели» источник в Главном штабе ВВС. Летный состав новой группы будет состоять из 9 человек основного состава и 9 резервных. Пока не решены вопросы обеспечения и обслуживания новой группы. Есть вероятность, что это поручат ЗАО «Аэродром Кубинка», частному лицу, купившему половину прославленного военного аэродрома. Но велика вероятность, что новая группа (пока ей дали условное название «9 Мая») будет передислоцирована в Липецкий учебный центр ВВС. 

http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/a...arge_parad.jpg

----------


## Nazar

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...386196675.html

----------


## timsz

> Не делается, так как на выходе нет ничего, а изображается имитация кипучей деятельности!
> А получаем из того, что навернули индийцам за авианосец и прочее подобное....


А я сегодня смотрел репортаж, как Су-30М2 перехватывают условного террориста. Буду знать, что это все компьютерная графика...

----------


## Холостяк

> А я сегодня смотрел репортаж, как Су-30М2 перехватывают условного террориста. Буду знать, что это все компьютерная графика...


Ага! Лучше сказать не компьютерная графика, а ближе к реальности. А реальность заключается в том, что "условно серийный и условно поступивший на вооружение ВВС России "прокаченный" Су-27 названный уже Су-30М2 условно перехватил условного террориста... При этом потрачено за эту никчемную игру 100 тыщ Евро..."

----------


## Антон

> А я сегодня смотрел репортаж, как Су-30М2 перехватывают условного террориста. Буду знать, что это все компьютерная графика...


http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...is_k_0806.html

----------


## командир

Сегодня в эскадрильи делили 400-й. Интересно мнение участников форума. Рассказываю: Командир базы предложил делиться со всей базой,включая гражданских. По 20% с каждого 400-ка в общий котёл,а оттуда из этой суммы раздать офицерам одну сумму,гражданским чуть меньше,даже официантки входят в это число. Причём 400-й получают только пилоты. Провели собрание в эскадрильи,никто из лётчиков не захотел делиться,все в один голос мол не достойны остальные,не за что им платить,мало работают,единственное что вроде как с ГРП можно поделиться. 
Вот так вот...

----------


## SVVAULSH

Интересно,почему получают только пилоты ? Или ,на самом деле,все остальные не достойны,мало работают.Однако же, без ИТС и ГРП и пилоты много не "наработают".

----------


## Orksss

> Интересно,почему получают только пилоты ? Или ,на самом деле,все остальные не достойны,мало работают.Однако же, без ИТС и ГРП и пилоты много не "наработают".


так и летчики не все подряд получают.
очевидный ответ - не резиновые фонды так сказать. 

Только зря вы именно к пилотам привязались, получает то в целом по армии часть офицерского состава. Впрочем логично, что в ВВС этой частью преимущественно становятся летчики. Все лучшее как говориться..


Кстати,  командир, вы бы по осторожнее, ваш Бондарев вроде карами небесными за разглашение таких вешей грозиться)))

----------


## PPV

> ...А реальность заключается в том, что "условно серийный и условно поступивший на вооружение ВВС России "прокаченный" Су-27 названный уже Су-30М2 условно перехватил условного террориста...


"условно серийный" - это применительно к какому самолету? Су-27 или Су-30М2?

----------


## timsz

> Сегодня в эскадрильи делили 400-й. ... Командир базы предложил делиться со всей базой,включая гражданских.


Рисковый у вас командир. В свете последних событий за это можно чуть ли не срок схлопотать.

----------


## Холостяк

> Сегодня в эскадрильи делили 400-й. Интересно мнение участников форума. Рассказываю: Командир базы предложил делиться со всей базой,включая гражданских. По 20% с каждого 400-ка в общий котёл,а оттуда из этой суммы раздать офицерам одну сумму,гражданским чуть меньше,даже официантки входят в это число. Причём 400-й получают только пилоты. Провели собрание в эскадрильи,никто из лётчиков не захотел делиться,все в один голос мол не достойны остальные,не за что им платить,мало работают,единственное что вроде как с ГРП можно поделиться. 
> Вот так вот...


Во время службы, был период, когда я занимался распределением денежных выплат среди подчиненных, в частности как военнослужащих так и гражданского персонала. Распределение шло четко по высчитанному коэффициенту разницы должностных окладов. Если простым языком, то «по ступенькам». Как (военно)служащий на должности низшего тарифного разряда, не может получать выше должностного лица стоящего на должности более высокого тарифного разряда. Подчиненный не может получать больше начальника.… Высчитать коэффициент разницы просто, так как все оклады должностей по тарифным разрядам есть в финчасти. Платили всем, не лишали никого. В Армии нет Стахановцев, чтоб платить за превышение добычи угля, за «перевыполнение плана на гора». В Армии не работают, а служат! В Армии все до одного исполняют свои служебные обязанности – в мирное время на поддержание своего подразделения в боеготовности, а в военное время – на победу. Всякая демагогия, типа летчик служит лучше инженера или тыловика – полное гаффно. Расчет окладов или премий не приемлем из системы «кто важнее» или из принципа «что вся часть работает на летчика, значит он получает больше всех». Даже вдумавшись, нормальный человек понимает то, что летчик вкладывает физических сил, энергии, времени, знаний в исполнение своих служебных обязанностей не меньше инженера вкладывающего свои силы, знания и время в исполнение своих обязанностей... И мнение, что все трудятся на летчика – просто примитивно и неправильно. Все трудятся на выполнение поставленной задачи перед подразделением. Летчик без инженера и без подготовленной техники – никто, как и инженер с подготовленной техникой – никто. Однако вместе они выполнят задачу поставленную перед их частью. Должностные оклады, соответствующего уровня должностей в части, как летчика так и инженера равны. Сравнивать кто на кого работает или кто важнее – тупо, как и тупо мерять и разделять это деньгами-премиями. В советское время это было установлено справедливо. Отличия в выплатах были в действительно правильных пропорциях. Однако сейчас вместо того, чтоб действительно установить в Армии нормальные оклады, ввели разного рода непонятные надбавки. У нас не Армия, а сетевой МакДональдс. У нас правят эффективные менеджеры, которые создали вместо боевого управления в Армии, систему управления закусочных сетевого МакДональдса, совершенно негодного для управления войсками. Такая же создана и система выплат денежного довольствия, которая тоже совершенно не годная для военного денежного довольствия. Отдуваются от этого управления – простые вояки. Может в МсДональдсе или офисе у планктона эта система оплаты подходит, но как система денежного довольствия в Армии совершенно не идет. Боеготовность и моральный дух от такой дележки денег просто воняет трупом.
Получается, что все отдано на откуп должностным лицам. Под предлогом даже надуманным, можно любого лишить и любому выписать премии. Все делается от «нравится командиру» или «не нравится». В Армии это просто – лижешь жопу начальнику – получи премию, даже если ты положил на службу и просто делишься с командиром жрачкой из своего продсклада, то ты все равно любимчик и получашь премию. Слово то какое «п-р-е-м-и-я», как в цивильной конторе, а не в Армии. Сейчас Армия – это гнилая корпорация какая-то. 
Мое мнение таково, что в воинском подразделении не должно быть подобной ерунды как "давайте поделимся", "давайте скинемся", «Давайте соберемся»…. Так же, среди военнослужащих, не должно быть никакой благотворительности. То, что летуны не желают делиться – это их право и осудить их в дружном коллективе «планктона», в который сейчас превратился боевой воинский коллектив, просто нелепо. Это все равно что осудить Сердюкова и Ко за то, что создали такую гнилую систему выплат. Летуны просто «планктон» гребущий к себе, он который порожден этой системой, как и сознание этого «планктона» сформировано этой системой, социальной обстановкой в нашем государстве. В государстве где кто скока бабла ухватил – то все его…, и не волнует украл ты его или заслужил или просто «обломился шматок на халяву»……. Это уже, повторюсь, не воинский коллектив… В частности, "предложение" командира делиться - это вообще НЕЛЕПО! Это в рамках Армии - вообще самоуправство, превышение должностных полномочий, развращение воинской дисциплины и панибратство какое-то по организации "общака"... Ну и вояки-командиры... Как наши менагеры воинский коллектив разложили всякими приказами-дележками, так и командиры превратились в этом дележе в.... В Армии командиры управляют, командуют, а не делят и хренью всякой занимаются, как у нас на них навешали всякого гемора... 
В армии должно быть все четко и без самоуправства – вояке должны быть положены деньги в соответствии с его должностным окладом, званием и выслугой. Все! Кто не в курсе, то разъясню, что в старые добрые времена в должность в определенной в\части дислоцированной в определенном месте уже входили надбавки за климат, вредность, секретность, знание и использование иностранного языка и т.д и тп. То есть вояка ехавший на Север уже знал, что гарантированно получит из денег и лишить его денег по «прихоти» командира никто не мог. Это при развале Армии придумали «Надбавку за сложность и напряженность и…» Что за мля порно такое!? Военный, что, член что-ли, чтоб быть напряженным или расслабленным??? Вояка или соответствует должности или пошел в опу – нет! Все дежурили, летали, вкалывали, а тут выдумали фигню какую то – «напряжение» и «сложность»… В воинской должности, в разных должностях, уже вложена «сложность» как и то, что равномерное распределение нагрузки на всех подчиненных военнослужащих – обязанность командира… 
Еще в советское время я спросил одного замполита о «социалистическом соревновании»… Как это приемлемо для воинского коллектива и Армии? Что за «соревнование» среди военнослужащих? Мы ведь не спортсмены меряемся силой или количеством выпущенной продукции? Ведь в обязанностях военнослужащего уже написано, что он должен образцово выполнять свой воинский долг, знать и уметь…, проявлять инициативу… Начал мне этот замполит лепить чушь, что мол вояки соревнуются кто лучше стреляет, лучше летает, лучше обслуживает технику.. Подожди.., так получается ведь если плохо стреляет, то командир плохо обучил подчиненного…., если плохо летает то у летчика низкая подготовка и вина не его…, если плохо обслуживает технику – помимо подготовки просто может халатно исполняет свои служебные обязанности и его гнать надо… Какое тут соревнование? Никаких соревнований в Армии не может быть изначально! В Армии существуют классности в подготовке... Мастер, Снайпер, 1 класс и т.д… Какое соревнование? Так же и между подразделениями…. Одно скажу – эту хрень с соревнованием выдумал какой-то хитрый замполит. Прокатило! Хоть и лажа все было это с соревнованием, но сыграло положительную роль. Как моральное – это сплочение воинских коллективов и отдельных вояк…, так пошло за материальный стимул - получали награды, звания, вымпелы, поощрения, иногда денежку, отпуска… Вообщем хуже от этого Армии не стало в отличии от сегодняшней всякой хрени. 
Вообщем, то что творится сейчас в наших ВВС могу назвать и вполне на это имею право, так как компетентен и сделал карьеру в наших ВВС СССР и России, полным дерьмом… Все уже сгнило с головы! Когда-то были письменные доклады от командиров частей о состоянии боеготовности, исправности техники и моральном состоянии... Так можно доложить одним емким словом и голосом Галустяна: «*опа!»....

----------


## Холостяк

> "условно серийный" - это применительно к какому самолету? Су-27 или Су-30М2?


А какая разница? У нас что и тот и тот сейчас серийно выпускается и поступает на вооружение наших ВВС?  Нет...
У нас ничего сейчас не выпускается серийно, как и последние годы никаких серий самолетов в части ВВС не поступали.., те единицы - просто смех. У нас за год списывается по поломкам, перерасходам ресурса и прочая - в несколько раз больше самолетов, то есть действительно "сериями", чем "два" якобы "серийных" новых построенных самолета, которые поступили в прошлом и в этом году и то в Липецкий центр или ГЛИЦ...

----------


## Прохожий

> У нас ничего сейчас не выпускается серийно


Это Су-30 то серийно не выпускается?И как только Россия занимает 2-е место в мире экспорту боевых  самолетов? У нас же "ничего серийно не производится". Может быть хватит заниматься откровенным враньем?

----------


## kfmut

пока Андрей Зинчук спит, мы флудим? :-D




> так и летчики не все подряд получают.
> очевидный ответ - не резиновые фонды так сказать.


Камрад, не в фондах дело, а в "эффективном" управлении коллективом! Такую систему давно на гражданке обкатали, я сам по такой системе в ФГУПе отработал 5 лет. 1/4 зарплаты должностной оклад(который ~ равен МРОТ), остальные 3/4 - премия на усмотрение начальника, при том, что имея более низкую инженерскую должность, получал больше многих ведущих инженеров, хотя это и было объективно подкреплено проф.навыками, т.к. должностная движуха была сведена практически к нулю. Любые "бурления масс"(даже по делу, которые сулят прибыль предприятию, но расходятся с линией "партии") оооочень эффективно гасятся урезанием премиальной части, достаточно человечка пару раз оставить с голым окладом или в отпуск отправить с одними отпускными на два месяца, которые хз когда выплатят, или с 13-ой продинамить, особливо если чудак хату снимает или за кредит расплачивается, то эффективность вообще 100%, также премию без проблем резали люди, которые тя в глаза не видели, по каким-то левым мотивам. Такая система разлагает коллектив, при ней люди из-за своих маленьких денежных обидок друг на друга не могут объединиться чтобы противостоять начальству или хотябы отстаивать своё собственнное мнение, *каждый за себя*...

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> МИХАЛЫЧ, а актуальная версия по-прежнему тут http://aviation888war.narod.ru/index.htm ?


Ну.. не совсем...
 Я тут  для  одного издательства пишу. Пролог по событиям ДО 888 уже готов. 8 и 9 - тоже. Без сокращений.
  Ближе к осени, если всё будет хорошо.

----------


## PPV

> А какая разница? У нас что и тот и тот сейчас серийно выпускается и поступает на вооружение наших ВВС?  Нет...
> У нас ничего сейчас не выпускается серийно, как и последние годы никаких серий самолетов в части ВВС не поступали.., те единицы - просто смех. У нас за год списывается по поломкам, перерасходам ресурса и прочая - в несколько раз больше самолетов, то есть действительно "сериями", чем "два" якобы "серийных" новых построенных самолета, которые поступили в прошлом и в этом году и то в Липецкий центр или ГЛИЦ...


Тему серийности уже обсуждали прямо в этой ветке, чуть раньше, см. здесь: Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.
Называть Су-30М2 = не серийным - просто смешно. Серия машин типа Су-30МКК/Су-30МК2/Су-30М2 идет на КнААПО непрерывно, начиная с 1999 года, машины этого типа поставлялись в КНР, Индонезию, Вьетнам, Венесуэлу. То, что их мало в ВВС РФ - не повод отказывать самолету в серийности...

----------


## An-Z

> [COLOR=black].... В Армии нет Стахановцев, чтоб платить за превышение добычи угля, за «перевыполнение плана на гора». В Армии не работают, а служат! В Армии все до одного исполняют свои служебные обязанности – в мирное время на поддержание своего подразделения в боеготовности, а в военное время – на победу. Всякая демагогия, типа летчик служит лучше инженера или тыловика – полное гаффно. 
> .... Летчик без инженера и без подготовленной техники – никто, как и инженер с подготовленной техникой – никто. Однако вместе они выполнят задачу поставленную перед их частью. Должностные оклады, соответствующего уровня должностей в части, как летчика так и инженера равны. Сравнивать кто на кого работает или кто важнее – тупо, как и тупо мерять и разделять это деньгами-премиями.


Полностью солидарен! 400-й приказ  - инструмент по давлению и манипулированию  л/с и по дальнейшему расколу воинских коллективов. Премия если и возможна, то за какие то выдающиеся показатели или "почти что подвиг" и по итогам года. Премия за добросовестное выполнение должностных обязанностей - бред!




> пока Андрей Зинчук спит, мы флудим? :-D
> ...


 :Smile:  всегда бы так флудили, я бы и не просыпался..

----------


## timsz

> Я тут  для  одного издательства пишу. Пролог по событиям ДО 888 уже готов. 8 и 9 - тоже. Без сокращений.
>   Ближе к осени, если всё будет хорошо.


А пока обновлений нет?

----------


## Антон

> Это Су-30 то серийно не выпускается?И как только Россия занимает 2-е место в мире экспорту боевых  самолетов? У нас же "ничего серийно не производится". Может быть хватит заниматься откровенным враньем?


Тока вот ВВС России мало что попадает :Frown:  На этот год вот 6 Су34 запланировано...

----------


## Прохожий

> Тока вот ВВС России мало что попадает На этот год вот 6 Су34 запланировано...


Согласен мало. Только там вот так по 6 штук набирается пара - тройка десятков самолетов в год. В том году двадцать с чем то бортов поставили . Это конечно минимум в два раза меньше чем нужно, даже с учетом модернизации бортов. Но это согласитесь , лучше чем было к примеру в 2005. Тем более если посмотреть на рост поставок у вертолетчиков есть надежда что и по самолетам в ближайшее время тремя десятками самолетов в год дело не ограничится.

----------


## Холостяк

> Это Су-30 то серийно не выпускается?И как только Россия занимает 2-е место в мире экспорту боевых самолетов? У нас же "ничего серийно не производится". Может быть хватит заниматься откровенным враньем?


Это сами то враньем не занимайтесь!!! Речь идет о Су-27 - который ужо не выпускается аще и о Су-30М2, который " в серии" и не видать, так как всего в нескольких штуках...
А то у Вас прям "полет мыслей над столами воспарил" и все уже сюда приплели. Там шла речь о конкретном, а не глобальном - "боевым самолетам Су".  
Так же Су-34 я серией совсем назвать не могу. Есть в Англии и в Италии заводы по производству эксклюзивных авто ручной сборки. Там мастера в ручную собирают авто по несколько штук в год. Так это совсем не серия! Подобное и у нас с Су-34...

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Только зря вы именно к пилотам привязались,


  Привязываться к кому-то - и в мыслях не было.
  В сообщении КОМАНДИРа усмотрел интересный момент.Командир базы сам поощрил 400-м приказом только пилотов и сам же предлагает скинуться и поделить "общак" на остальной личный состав.
  Вот у меня и возник вопрос : по какому такому принципу определил командир базы достойных из достойнейших.По профессиональной принадлежности,по личной преданности,по полноте наливаемого стакана и т.п.Или же в этом вопросе командир базы своего слова не имеет и подписывает то,что ему спустят из верхних штабов?

----------


## leha-lp

Если Москва решила, что часть премируется не 100%, то по приказу эту премию получают однозначно летный состав, офицеры на командном пункте несущие боевое дежурство.  Остальных командир пробует  премировать, но документы идут в Москву, после утверждения от туда говорят, кто достоин.  Пример, у нас отправили на 1100, а Москва утвердила 350. Часть может занять первое место, но не получать 100% л/с, поскольку это решение тоже во власти Москвы.  Получить эту  премию честно могут от силы 10% кандидатов, а при желании командира вообще ни кто, так составлена  инструкция. Это по приказу 400. По 115 и 1010 еще веселее там все отдано на откуп командиру, он может премировать, не объясняя, почему именно этого военнослужащего. Так что  премии не для поощрения военнослужащих, а для манипулирования ими.

----------


## timsz

Поощрение - одна из форм манипулирования.

----------


## Sanych62

> Поощрение - одна из форм манипулирования.


 Можно манипулировать процессом (вручную управлять военной службой в части) - в лучшем понимании, а можно и военнослужащим, превращая его в марионетку - в худшем понимании.  В этом и соль. Всё зависит от желания командира получить тот или иной результат.

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Если Москва решила...


Понял.Из Москвы виднее.Благодарю за разъяснение.

----------


## Холостяк

Дело в том, что армейская система единоначалия уже имеет под собой "манипуляцию", а правильнее сказать управление как подчиненными подразделениями, как и индивидуально каждым военнослужащим. При этом у подчиненного в сознании уже четко вырисовывается это как обязанность – подчинение командиру, выполнение его приказа. В гражданской системе такого нет. В частности система управления корпорацией, тот же МакДональдс, нуждается в насаждении у подчиненного в сознании подчинениЯ... Они используют разного рода рычаги воздействия на коллектив корпорации и на каждого индивидуально. Это и сама система управление корпорацией и разного рода стимулы, которые имеют и психологические нюансы. Разделяй и властвуй (вернее – управляй)! Практически это и есть манипуляции, так как уже в сознании "планктона" появляется психологический штамп и он механически уже воспринимает управление им. В Армии роль психологического, или управлением сознанием, выполняли то замполиты, то психологи или помощники по работе с л.с, церковники... Сейчас эта ниша давно свободна. Вояки уже задумываются над той хренью, что происходит вокруг. Вот решили применить методику корпоративного управления сознанием. Однако добавляя всякую хрень, в частности черты стимуляции в военную систему, получается все перекошено... Тут больше видна несправедливость, появляется пропасть между военнослужащими, разваливается воинский коллектив-организм (который в боевой обстановке должен быть единым), а тут еще у большей части подчиненных появляется отвращение к командиру, не только как к человеку, но и как к должностному лицу. МенАгеры хотели превратить вояк-планктон в безмолвных исполнителей и укрепить армейское управление (приказ командира - его выполнение) - управлением сознания (исполнение приказа не задумываясь), а получилось наоборот. Сейчас воинский коллектив как разложившийся труп. Уже в боевой обстановке, с таким отношением к командиру, личный состав, индивидуально каждый вояка уже однозначно ставит под сомнение приказ своего нечестного и несправедливого вымогателя-командира, а не беспрекословно выполняет этот приказ. Вся практика такого гнилого стимулирования уже видна каждому вояке на практике. Социальные гарантии военнослужащих, которые гарантированы государством, не исполняются. Государству военнослужащий как расходный материал..., который просто можно выбросить как мусор на съедение шакалам, против которых вояка бился по приказу этого государства...
Я обратил внимание, что в советское время отношение к командирам иное было. Сейчас вообще это как человек ведущий своих подчиненных, а вообще где-то отдельно ныкающийся и строящий дачи, решающий какие-то свои шкурные проблемы. Подчиненные озлобленные на него ходят. Молодые его боятся, даже слово не могут в ответ сказать. Старшие, кто понял, что вояка никто и с него нечего взять - уже не боятся и при любом конфликте уже командир их боится, чтоб в рожу не получить. Поэтому начальники орут на "зелень", оскорбляют.., а вот старшим просто угрожают, но в конфликты не вступают... Насмотрелся я в командировках, да и у себя в части на эту систему "управления".... Есть единицы командиры, которые разобрались в системе, почитали руководящие документы сами и организовали у себя в «хозяйстве» более менее нормальный климат и управление. Большинство командиров просто шкуры. На своем примере знаю. Меня тоже мой начальник, с которым нормально общался, полишал всех надбавок и премий при начале процесса моего увольнения. Я ему, так как вполне спокойно общался с генералом, говорю, что неувязочка у меня с выплатами…, мне эти выплаты положены, а меня полишали… Он мне такую хрень начал нести, я уже ему конкретно, что мол почитайте или там юрист есть – пусть объяснит, что нарушение руководящих документов лишать меня премий. А он мне тупо - не положены выплаты и все. Вроде командир, сам почитай приказы или своих подчиненных вызови, типа юриста-финансиста пусть они узнают точно и разъяснят.. Так нет! Ну и фиг с ним. Нормального разговора он не понял. Я на своего генерала в суд и подал. Он как узнал, так я для него враг №1. Пипец! Своим шакалам прям четко дал команду – гноить… О как! А сам, хоть генерал, но реально тупой. Он даже ноут, который ему на халяву подогнали, включить не мог, не говорю чтоб юзать… Я тогда при штабе был, так он меня просил показать как включать и просил научить как им пользоваться… Вообщем суд я выиграл. Деньги мне все, которые генерал полишал, выплатили до копейки. Встречаю его, а он как ничего и не было, типа ну ты понимаешь, пойми меня я ни причем, мне команду не давали распоряженцам деньги платить… Ага! А почитать приказы, узнать у юристов-финансистов – в лом!? И шакалы которые гаффно мне делали, вроде и служили вместе, тоже как узнали что я выиграл суд, понабежали поздравлять и оправдываться, мол нам команду дали… Вот суки! Один шкура, который прям ринулся меня гноить и рапорта строчить, при моем увале подошел и мне говорит, что приказ на увал у тебя уже подписан, когда проставляться будешь.. Я этому полкану открыто: «Ща, сбегаю за бутылкой. Ты нагнешься и я ее тебе в жопу затолкаю.» Его и след простыл.
Зато в законе «О статусе…» указано, что командир –начальник это то непосредственное должностное лицо через которое государство реализует все социальные гарантии, как и непосредственно то должностное лицо которое обязано организовать и обеспечить полное доведение до подчиненного все виды довольствия в полном объеме. Командир-начальник обязан обеспечить и организовать службу подчиненного так, чтобы тот исполнял свои служебные обязанности без каких-либо проблем. Однако сейчас, я увидел в суде, в прокуратуре толпы вояк и, что подчиненные не занимаются исполнением своих служебных обязанностей, как и создалось впечатление, что командиры тоже. Командиры занимаются шкурой, а подчиненные выбиванием положенного - от вещевого, денежного довольствия, отпускных и проездных, дней отдыха и отгулов, жилья, незаконных взысканий и увольнений и все через суды-прокуратуры. Командиры оказались крайними в государственном беспределе, да еще сами так руководят, что очуметь! Я в советское время такой хрени не видел! Все решалось четко. Теже командиры сами спихнули на Москву теже премирования своих же подчиненных, чтоб снять с себя ответственность... Да и сама Москва это приняла, чтоб вояки не побили своего командира - есть на кого стрелки перевести...
Эти все "корпоративные рычаги" подчинить подчиненных вместе с их сознанием в армии всякими премиями-стимулами, наоборот все развалили, в том числе и систему единоначалия - основу военного управления, да и вообще развалили нормальные человеческие отношения…

----------


## timsz

*Первые плановые полеты многоцелевых истребителей Су-30 прошли в Дальневосточном объединении ВВС и ПВО*

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=96098&cid=25

Интересен момент:



> "Сейчас ведется активное переучивание летчиков Дальневосточного объединения на самолеты Су-30 на базе Липецкого центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава, - отметил Дрик. - До конца текущего года в объединении ВВС и ПВО запланирована работа по формированию первых подразделений в масштабе звена и эскадрильи на новых истребителях Су-30".


1. В Липецке есть новые Су-30, чтобы на них учить пилотов Су-30М2? Или это не так важно?
2. У нас, вроде, только 4 Су-30М2 заказаны, и они уже поставлены. Откуда эскадрильи?

----------


## командир

> *Первые плановые полеты многоцелевых истребителей Су-30 прошли в Дальневосточном объединении ВВС и ПВО*
> 
> http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=96098&cid=25
> 
> Интересен момент:
> 
> 
> 1. В Липецке есть новые Су-30, чтобы на них учить пилотов Су-30М2? Или это не так важно?
> 2. У нас, вроде, только 4 Су-30М2 заказаны, и они уже поставлены. Откуда эскадрильи?


Полёты прошли так успешно,что у одного Су-30 двигатель заклинило,cо второй машиной тоже проблемы,и того осталась на 2 полка одна еле живая спарка УБ.

----------


## Холостяк

Министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков рассказал депутатам Госдумы о срыве оборонзаказа вчера в рамках «правительственного часа» в нижней палате. Мероприятие прошло в закрытом режиме, несмотря на требования оппозиции его рассекретить. Обсуждалось не только невыполнение планов прошлого года. Под угрозой уже оборонзаказ - 2011.
ПС... Хотя он уже сорван, просто год не закончился....

----------


## Антон

http://twower.livejournal.com/572607.html

----------


## Холостяк

Оптимизация в наших доблестных ВВС продолжается... 
Значится НИЦ ЭРАТ ФГУ "4 ЦНИИ МО России", до конца года, будЭ уже в ведении Департамента образования Министерства обороны Российской Федерации. Прикол еще в том, что войдет в "систему" Военно-космической академии им. А.Ф.Можайского..., с последующим его сокращением... Сегодня узнал это в Люберцах. Местные мужики в шоке. Уже последние кадры уходят. Остаются тока несколько зеленых выпускников Жугаринки, которые ни то, что боевой самолет в живую не видели, но и аэродром тока на "МАКС" увидели... Зарыли нашу военную авиационную науку! Там и так никого не осталось и все парализовано, сейчас ужо закопают окончательно. А ведь когда-то такая база была как материальная, так и по научным кадрам...., такие масштабные задачи решали.... Хотя.., тогда и авиация была...

----------


## Холостяк

*Макет самолета стоит – около 1 200 000 рублей??? Не офигели????*



Подробнее: http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2011-06-17/8_pnevmatika.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нам никаких денег не жалко, лишь бы запутать проклятого супостата!
 Срочная закупка "Мистралей" и надувной военной техники говорит о том, что РФ в ближайшее время планирует с кем-то затеять войну. Узнать бы, с кем? Но это военная тайна!

----------


## timsz

Все, что для армии делается, всегда золотым было.

----------


## timsz

> Узнать бы, с кем? Но это военная тайна!


Угу. Ощущение сорокового года прошлого века. Или конца тридцатых.

----------


## Антон

http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20110623/392245754.html

----------


## Холостяк

> http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20110623/392245754.html


Ё.....! Уже ГЛИЦ падает!? То сбивают, то уже падают.... До чего докатились уже мы, если такое с испытателями творится?

----------


## Д.Срибный

МиГ-29КУБ. оба пилота погибли. вечная память...

----------


## An-Z

:Mad:                 Фамилии  лётчиков кому известны?

----------


## AndyK

> Фамилии  лётчиков кому известны?


Александр Павлович Кружалин и Олег Леонидович Спичка .....

----------


## Д.Срибный

Олег Леонидович Спичка и Александр Павлович Кружалин - начальник ГЛИЦ...

----------


## An-Z

((( Соболезную родным и близким...

----------


## Pilot

:(((( Олег ведущий по корабельному МиГу :(

----------


## ВМ76

> Ё.....! Уже ГЛИЦ падает!? То сбивают, то уже падают.... До чего докатились уже мы, если такое с испытателями творится?


точно до...



> Угу. Ощущение сорокового года прошлого века. Или конца тридцатых.


Хотя я оптимист, мне это казалось очевидным продолжением "глушко космонавтики" и "погасяна авиации". 
Очень жаль, что не спаслись пилоты, и не хочется думать, что они в "этих" условиях спасали "дорогостоящую" технику... :Frown: 
Светлая память...

Оффтоп. Недавно временно перестал общаться со специалистами на немодерируемом атомном форуме, и вот - погибли ведущие конструкторы, инженеры и другие люди на Ту134. Только истек бан за оффтоп на этом форуме - очередная "новость"... Странные какие-то случайности...:(

----------


## Orksss

Таких людей потеряли, П@ZDeц, слов нет...
Начальник ГЛИЦа и ведущий по теме К/КУБ (второе действительно так?)...
Я один момент пока не понял, этот КУБ, что из "индусов" ?

----------


## Антон

> Я один момент пока не понял, этот КУБ, что из "индусов" ?


да,для индусов

----------


## Холостяк

Медведев "снял" с эксплуатации Ту-134... Думаю, скоро так сделают и с Ту-154 и Илами.... Не загорами  - у нас уже своих самолетов и не будет..., а все орут на всю округу, что до 15 года наладим выпуск, до 20 года кучи самолетов будем иметь в своем парке... Больше тут ключевое слово не самолеты, а "иметь"...  Если падают МиГи, то что станется если Медведев и их "снимет" с эксплуатации?
Уже полковников теряем, подполковников, испытателей... Ладно там в советское время старлей какой-то ошибку допустит или уверенный майор героически попытается посадить неисправную машино, но ....
Я в шоке и на эмоциях! 
*Пусть земля пухом....*

----------


## Nazar

Вечная память. Соболезную родным и близким.

*Холостяк*
У Вас неприятие того что твориться в стране ( с чем я полностью согласен ), дошло уже до абсурда. Можно подумать в лучшие годы не теряли летчиков-испытателей.

----------


## muk33

Саша был начальником не ГЛИЦ, а ЛИЦ (еще в ГЛИЦ есть ИЦ и ВИЦ). Летчиков ТАКОГО уровня не теряли с 1982 года, когда погиб Н.И.Стогов - зам по летной 1НИУ (теперь ЛИЦ), Герой Советского Союза и Заслуженныйлетчик-испытатель.....

----------


## Д.Срибный

Уточняют, что КУБ был не индийский, а ОКБшный. Борт 947:


(фото Павел Аджигильдяев)

----------


## Холостяк

> *Холостяк*
> У Вас неприятие того что твориться в стране ( с чем я полностью согласен ), дошло уже до абсурда. Можно подумать в лучшие годы не теряли летчиков-испытателей.


*Меня воротит от безобразий, от того, что правители развалили Авиацию!* 
Но абсурда нет.... Даж по этому конкретному случаю. Ведь полковников, подполковников в советское время так не теряли в войсках как сейчас... Вы посмотрите последние аварии и катастрофы... Что "Витязи", что на востоке, любые последние катастрофы.... Одни старшие офицеры! Я специально и указал в предыдущем посте, что "в советское время старлей какой-то ошибку допустит или уверенный майор героически попытается посадить неисправную машину, но чтоб так".... По-двое уже полковники...., летчики-испытатели ВВС России полковник Олег Спичка и заслуженный летчик России полковник Александр Кружилин...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Меня воротит от безобразий, от того, что правители развалили Авиацию!


В данном конкретном случае при пикировании с 2000 и выходом на 500 произошло разрушение механизма складывания крыла. Похоже, "правители" здесь не при чем.

----------


## Холостяк

> В данном конкретном случае при пикировании с 2000 и выходом на 500 произошло разрушение механизма складывания крыла. Похоже, "правители" здесь не при чем.


Не соглашусь... Руководство обязано было организовать и обеспечить качественное проектирование и изготовление механизма складывания крыла еще на стадии строительства самолета. Получается косяки вылазят уже не на заводских испытаниях, а на испытаниях войскоывых, где акцент стоит на самой эксплуатации в войсках, а не на серийном производстве.... Вот НИИ ВВС развалили. А они эти пропущенные косяки и находили и серьезно вставляли за это и руководству кб и промыслам. 
Руководство и снимают поэтому если на их складах пожары, взрывы, как и за проектирование-строительства всякого гафна из-за которого люди гибнут..., а списать это на "железяку" просто глупо. Эту железяку не с неба нас спустили, а делали и придумали конкретные люди, которых обеспечивали конкретные руководители.
Просто у нас время такое, что списывают все "в никуда" и "ни на кого", чтоб никто за свои безобразия не отвечал! Вот и эти два десятка лет никто ни за что не отвечает, в частности за свои конкретные преступления. Такая политика выгодна этому руководству. Никто ни за свои преступления не отвечает! Народу это тоже сейчас в голову вставили и вот Вы тоже.., мол техническая фигня... Не фигня, а вредительство, как сказал бы Лаврентий Палыч и прижучил подонков, которые свои служебные обязанности преступным образом не выполнили и погибли люди.
А в Авиации не только техническая сторона важна, но и организационная, поэтому существуют законы написанные кровью и которые должны соблюдаться - от организации полетов, испытаний, инженерного обеспечения и прочая...

----------


## Nazar

> подполковников в советское время так не теряли в войсках как сейчас...


Теряли еще больше, интенсивность полетов выше намного была.
На одном Ту-16 пальцев обоих рук не хватит.
Не думаю что данный случай напрямую связан с плачевной ситуацией в нашей авиации.
Если вспомнить историю советского времени, так-же поступали сырые машины в войска и так-же производственные косяки выявлялись уже непосредственно в период службы.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну что Вы, в самом деле! Даже во времена, и особенно во времена наивысшего расцвета советской авиации гибли и испытатели и простые летчики и даже генералы из-за конструктивных и производственных дефектов. Взять например гибель Анатолия Леонидовича Кадомцева. Обрыв лопатки - пожар двигателя - катастрофа...
Да, авиация сейчас в загоне, с этим никто не спорит. Но катастрофы были и будут, к сожалению, пока летают самолеты...
А у Вас прям как у Доренко - "Казалось бы, причем здесь Лужков?"

----------


## muk33

Холостяк - я Вас поправлю. ГЛИЦ НЕ ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ ВОЙСКОВЫМИ (читай эксплуатационными) испытаниями. Я об этом уже много раз писал. Он занимается Государственными или, в данном случае, специальными совместными (для инозаказчика). Инозаказчик (в данном случае Индия) НИКОГДА не купит самолет не прошедший через руки военных испытателей. Летчики ГЛИЦ работают на тех же режимах и в тех же условиях, что и летчики ОКБ, зачастую совместными экипажами. И все полеты - это ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ боевых возможностей самолета, границ допустимых режимов, для того, чтобы у строевого летчика не произошло подобных неприятностей и он думал бы ТОЛЬКО о выполнении боевой задачи. Олег всегда подчеркивал, разговаривая с молодыми летчиками, что нашивка со словом "испытатель" вам дана не для того, чтобы покрасоваться. Это большая ответственность и огромный риск....

----------


## muk33

Уже разместили фото с места катастрофы: http://ahtuba.astrobl.ru/news/index...._06_2011_1.inc

----------


## Pilot

> В данном конкретном случае при пикировании с 2000 и выходом на 500 произошло разрушение механизма складывания крыла. Похоже, "правители" здесь не при чем.


У меня несколько иная версия есть, хотя очень похожая, но я пока помолчу.

----------


## Холостяк

*Вооружения: Невыполнимая программа*

http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/article/262398/nevypolnimaya_programma

Если все это суммировать и обобщить, то получается безрадостная картина. Именно поэтому я уверен, что нынешняя программа просуществует очередные пять лет, за которые что-то будет сделано, а что-то нет. Затем появится новая программа вооружения на 2015-2025 гг., и все начнется сначала. Если в июне контракты не будут заключены, то можно будет смело говорить, что ни гособоронзаказ, ни госпрограмма вооружения для стратегических ядерных вооружений не будут выполнены.

----------


## Холостяк

*Генштаб: Реформирование ВМФ и ВВС завершится в этом году*
http://www.rg.ru/2011/06/24/reforma-anons.html
Если кратко, то суть такая: кадры для ВМФ и ВВС в полуразрушенных училищах и академиях готовятся великолепно, новая техника пятого поколения почти полностью поступила, части почти полностью укомплектованы, служебное жилье построено на 99%, четыре новых АПЛ к концу года получат "Булаву".

----------


## Pilot

Похороны в субботу.
самолет работал исправно, ничего не отваливалось. Летчики строго следовали полетному заданию :(

----------


## Orksss

> самолет работал исправно, ничего не отваливалось


а в чем тогда причина по вашему мнению ?

http://www.defensenews.com/story.php...45&c=ASI&s=AIR
Последствия...

----------


## muk33

А вот здесь, в конце страницы и читайте: http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/6/0/34...838760_5.shtml.

----------


## Orksss

> А вот здесь, в конце страницы и читайте: http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/6/0/34...838760_5.shtml.


в конце страницы это про то что никому не тявкать и ждать благости господней в виде _официальной версии_ ?

----------


## forcekons

> http://www.defensenews.com/story.php...45&c=ASI&s=AIR
> Последствия...





> НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 29 июн - РИА Новости, Евгений Безека. Катастрофа палубного МиГ-29КУБ под Ахтубинском не изменит планов Индии относительно закупки этого типа самолетов, сообщил РИА Новости командующий ВМС Индии адмирал Нирмал Верма.


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...395319129.html

----------


## Torero

http://www.function.mil.ru/news_page...0566636@egNews

----------


## muk33

На похороны летят не только представители главного командования (напишем потом кто был и  был ли), но летчики: кубинские, липецкие,чкаловские (самолеты уже в пути), суховские, суперджетовские, туполевские (уже прилетели вчера), североморские (уже три дня здесь). Едут с Волгограда, Украины, москвы своим ходом. Предварительно на прощании будет около 10000 человек...А вот здесь о ребятах не так сухо:http://pilot.strizhi.info/2011/06/30/9586

----------


## muk33

Ребят похоронили. *НИ ОДНОГО ГЕНЕРАЛА ИЗ МО или ВВС ЗАМЕЧЕНО НЕ БЫЛО*. Видимо они все повывелись. Не было даже официальных представителей в других званиях (неофициально приехали летчики-испытатели-инспектора из москвы, впрочем большинство действующих испытателей страны в этот день было в Ахтубинске). Прав был Pilot в своем блоге. Зато были "генералы" от авиапромышленности: Озар (Су), Коротков (МиГ), Власов (ЛИИ). На траурном митинге кроме них выступили руководитель аппарата губернатора Астраханской области, зачитавший соболезнование от последнего, главы района и города, архимандрит Андрей сам провел отпевание. Были практически все летчики фирм МиГ,Су,Як, ЛИИ, представители Ту, ГСС, летчики Стрижей и Витязей (практически в полном составе), пилоты нескольких авиакомпаний, представители Липецка, палубные летчики из ОКИАП, , прилетели ветераны летно-испытательной работы. Пришло проститься много жителей города. Траурная процессия состояла из полутора десятков автобусов и большого числа машин. В момент погребения над кладбищем прошел на МиГ-29СМТ шеф-пилот фирмы "МиГ" Михаил Беляев. http://www.vahtubinske.ru/news/akhtu...011-07-01-1164

----------


## Torero

http://www.function.mil.ru/news_page...0576125@egNews

----------


## FLOGGER

Не понял насчет рекордов. Думаю, никто не понял.
 И еще. До сих пор у нас дозапрвка  приравнивается в СМИ, а, может  и не только в СМИ, к подвигу. Нисколько не сомневаюсь, что это довольно сложная для летчика операция, Но, на мой взгляд, такой подход СМИ говорит лишь о том, что эта операция все еще мало освоена нашими летчиками. Про "забугорный" опыт, я думаю, и говорить не стоит. У них это рутинная процедура.

----------


## Nazar

> Но, на мой взгляд, такой подход СМИ говорит лишь о том, что эта операция все еще мало освоена нашими летчиками. Про "забугорный" опыт, я думаю, и говорить не стоит. У них это рутинная процедура.


Валера, когда-то она и была рутинной процедурой ( со слов отца ) и днем и ночью заправлялись, старлеи уже на Ту-16 с крыла на крыло заправляться могли и по две заправки за полет "за угол" иногда делали.
Сейчас другая ситуация. Мы как-то говорили ( с год назад ), сколько летчиков у нас допущено к заправке на Су-24М.

----------


## Антон

Да и заправщиков для ФА сейчас мало...Вот Миги через пол-страны гоняют чтоб потренироваться..

----------


## Torero

Да даже и в советское время дозаправкой все больше "дальники" занимались, в отличиии от ВВС США, где она использовалась тактической и палубной авиацией гораздо чаще

----------


## Nazar

> Да даже и в советское время дозаправкой все больше "дальники" занимались, в отличиии от ВВС США, где она использовалась тактической и палубной авиацией гораздо чаще


Дальники занимались этим делом много меньше чем мрашники и много Вы можете назвать наших самолетов тактической авиации, оборудованных системами дозаправки. Что-то я так кроме Су-24 ничего и не припомню.
На карту нашей тогдашней Родины посмотрите и задайте сами себе вопрос, зачем?

----------


## Холостяк

*Самолеты морской авиации перейдут в состав ВВС*

*По сообщению представителя Главного штаба ВМФ, ударные самолеты морской авиации Военно-морского флота будут переданы Военно-воздушным силам до конца 2011 г.

*По его словам, это касается дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, истребителей МиГ-31 (полк на Камчатке), Су-27, фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 в Балтийске.

"Исключением станут Су-24 Черноморского флота, дислокация которых в Крыму зафиксирована договором с Украиной", – сказал представитель Главного штаба ВМФ. 

В то же время он подчеркнул, что в составе морской авиации ВМФ РФ останутся палубные истребители и штурмовики Су-33 и Су-25, противолодочные Ил-38 и самолеты-амфибии Бе-12 на ЧФ.

----------


## Nazar

> *[SIZE=3]
> *По его словам, это касается дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, истребителей МиГ-31 (полк на Камчатке)


Их уже передали и переподчинили.

----------


## FLOGGER

> в составе морской авиации ВМФ РФ останутся палубные истребители и штурмовики Су-33 и Су-25, противолодочные Ил-38 и самолеты-амфибии Бе-12 на ЧФ.


Звучит просто устрашающе. Враг в панике. Такая армада в составе ВМФ! Ужас!
 Я думаю, что Володя Назаров без особого труда может посчитать численный состав этой "морской авиации". Ну, может Су-25 еще как-то ... А уж 33-и, 38-е, 12-е-это просто единицы! Господи, может так и надо? Это раньше дураки были, авиацию какую-то в ВМФ держали, а сейчас все сплошь умные и ничего этого уже не надо?!?

----------


## Nazar

Если говорить приближенное, то
1) Бе-12 - 4 машины
2) Ил-38 -6 летающих машин ( на все флота )
3) Су-33 - 8 бортов.

Итого, меньше чем среднестатистическое крыло, американского авианосца, одного из двенадцати ( кол-во авианосцев в строю )
Могу ошибаться, поправьте

----------


## Антон

> Если говорить приближенное, то
> 1) Бе-12 - 4 машины
> 2) Ил-38 -6 летающих машин ( на все флота )
> 3) Су-33 - 8 бортов.
> 
> Итого, меньше чем среднестатистическое крыло, американского авианосца, одного из двенадцати ( кол-во авианосцев в строю )
> Могу ошибаться, поправьте


Су33 побольше будет....

----------


## Nazar

> Су33 побольше будет....


Возможно. На сколько? 
Давайте будем объективными, даже если количество Су-33, будет равняться количеству F/A-18E на Буше, то все равно это не решит абсолютным счетом ни чего. Ибо есть у меня подозрение ( не в обиду летчикам, которые в данных условиях выполняют, по мере своих сил и возможностей, ту работу, которую никто даже не оценивают ), что даже взлететь не дадут.
По-этому давайте рассматривать Кузнецов и 279 ОКИАП, как учебную базу начальной ( при серьезном подходе ) подготовки *будущих* палубных летчиков.

----------


## muk33

> *Самолеты морской авиации перейдут в состав ВВС*
> 
> 
> [/B]По его словам, это касается дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, истребителей МиГ-31 (полк на Камчатке), Су-27, фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 в Балтийске.
> 
> .


Полк (бывший 865-й) МиГ-31 на Камчатке уже больше года как эскадрилья.

----------


## An-Z

Ту-142 как то выпали из "боевого состава"  МА - от них решено отказаться вовсе?

----------


## Grzegorz

Привет всем. Мне нужна ваша помощь
Ищу  фотографии   самолетов ВВС России которые осуществляют посадку  на аэродромный участок дороги.
Я на польском форуме ссориться с антагонистами, и я сам не могу найти веб доказательств того, что в дополнение к упражнениям в Беларуси, русские летчики также делают  посадку на дороге.
Я ищу даже не фотографии, но информация, что ваши пилоты усовершенствовать свои навыки в посадке на дороге.
Я качусь свирепый спор с польской русофобию  и у меня уже нет аргументов :(
Спасибо за любую помощь

Извините за язык, но я пишу использованием перевода, поскольку у меня нет русской клавиатуры к компьютеру.

----------


## Kochegar

По нашим дорогам ездить то опасно , а уж на самолёте садиться и подавно........

----------


## Nazar

> Привет всем. Мне нужна ваша помощь
> Ищу  фотографии   самолетов ВВС России которые осуществляют посадку  на аэродромный участок дороги.


ВВС Белоруси устроят?


А это уже вроде наши, хотя нет, видимо то-же белорусы.



Ну и ссылка на уважаемого Pilota :Smile: 
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/07/23/4268

----------


## timsz

А разве наши садятся?

----------


## Nazar

> А разве наши садятся?


В Хабаровске самолеты сажать не стали, только вертушки.

----------


## muk33

> В Хабаровске самолеты сажать не стали, только вертушки.


Вы имеете ввиду АУД "Красносельское" в 70 км к северу от Хабаровска? Самолеты там крайний раз. садились в середине 80-х (МиГ-23М 301 иап а/д 10 Участок). Больше по моим сведениям это не практиковалось. К сожалению "русофобам" нечего больше предоставить.

----------


## Sr10

> Давайте будем объективными, даже если количество Су-33, будет равняться количеству F/A-18E на Буше, то все равно это не решит абсолютным счетом ни чего.


Не сможет оно равнятся, имхо. На Нимитцах сейчас в типовом а/крыле по 48 Хорнетов (боеспособных). Построено ( всего) 26 серийных Су-33. Летных из них сейчас - 8 ? Боеспособных - ...
"Варяга" спеть не дадут, не только что взлететь...

----------


## Холостяк

> Привет всем. Мне нужна ваша помощь
> Ищу фотографии самолетов ВВС России которые осуществляют посадку на аэродромный участок дороги.
> Я на польском форуме ссориться с антагонистами, и я сам не могу найти веб доказательств того, что в дополнение к упражнениям в Беларуси, русские летчики также делают посадку на дороге.
> Я ищу даже не фотографии, но информация, что ваши пилоты усовершенствовать свои навыки в посадке на дороге.
> Я качусь свирепый спор с польской русофобию и у меня уже нет аргументов :(
> Спасибо за любую помощь
> 
> Извините за язык, но я пишу использованием перевода, поскольку у меня нет русской клавиатуры к компьютеру.


Меня не удивил Ваш пост. Неужели у Вас там в Польше нечем заняться, кроме как все сводить к русофобии!? Споры на этой гнилой почве никогда не решатся. Русофобы никогда не полюбят русских и Россию - какие только аргументы им не приводить, какие только факты и документы не предъявлять. Им бесполезно что-то объяснять, как и бесполезно их целовать или бить. Хотя последнее, из практики, наиболее эффективно. У них существует категорическое тупое отвержение любых, противоположных их русофобским взглядам, фактов. Когда их конкретно ставишь перед неоспоримым фактом – они просто исходят на банальные оскорбления и исходят на истерику… Польское общество, благодаря их политикам (которые решают свои цели с помощью русофобии), прям строится на какой-то русофобской истерии… Не удивлюсь если польские жена и муж ссорясь, во время бытовухи, обзывает друг друга «русский  чудоба» или «нквдэшная дупа»
ИМХО: Показывать польским русофобам фотографии или полетные задания посадки русских летчиков на шоссе – просто бес толку. Не надо напрягаться. Тупо покажите им портрет Сталина, это самый крутой аргумент, и они сами себя удавят от злобы...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Русофобы никогда не полюбят русских и Россию -


А Вам обязательно нужно, чтобы нас любили? А мы сами-то себя любим?




> ИМХО: Показывать польским русофобам фотографии или полетные задания посадки русских летчиков на шоссе – просто бес толку.


В том-то и дело, что показывать нечего. muk33, по-моему, ясно ответил.



> Не надо напрягаться. Тупо покажите им портрет Сталина, это самый крутой аргумент, и они сами себя удавят от злобы...


По-моему, Вы ничего не поняли. Или Вы действительно думаете, что портрет Сталина заменит фото посадки наших амолетов на АУД?
P.S. Сейчас вспомнил, был какой-то худфильм, там была посадка МИГ-15, кажется, на дорогу. Но ему нужно другое.

----------


## Lans2

самое забавное, что фото с учений тыла ВВС "Крыло-2007" русофобов не впечатлил )))

----------


## Холостяк

> А Вам обязательно нужно, чтобы нас любили? А мы сами-то себя любим?.


В принципе - слово "любовь", в данном контексте взаимоотношений двух стран и наций, несет в себе несколько понятий - как уважение, доброжелательность, понимание, честность, порядочность, толерантность....,  культура наконец...  
Сами мы себя любим. Это бесспорно. Только вот государство врет, что оно любит свой народ... 




> В том-то и дело, что показывать нечего. muk33, по-моему, ясно ответил...


Так это все вроде знают.., даже Сердюков, только делают умный вид.  




> По-моему, Вы ничего не поняли. Или Вы действительно думаете, что портрет Сталина заменит фото посадки наших амолетов на АУД?
> P.S. Сейчас вспомнил, был какой-то худфильм, там была посадка МИГ-15, кажется, на дорогу. Но ему нужно другое.


Это Вы не поняли мой пост..., его мыслЮ..., как и к чему я дал рекоменд относительно портрета Сталина... Кстати, в некоторых случаях, а это тот случай, портрет Сталина заменит фото посадки наших самолетов на АУД.

----------


## Холостяк

> самое забавное, что фото с учений тыла ВВС "Крыло-2007" русофобов не впечатлил )))


Вооо! О чем я и постил! Бес толку - были бы фото посадки или нет...

----------


## FLOGGER

> самое забавное, что фото с учений тыла ВВС "Крыло-2007" русофобов не впечатлил )))


Если уж Вы сослались на учения ""Крыло-2007", то не могли бы Вы и фото посадки на АУД продемонстрировать? Кроме вертолетов и Як-52, конечно. А то я что-то не найду.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати, в некоторых случаях, а это тот случай, портрет Сталина заменит фото посадки наших самолетов на АУД.


 А у Вас нет в загашнике чьего-либо портрета, который мог бы заменить нам вообще все ВВС, чтоб никто уж за них не волновался? Знали бы: чуть что - мы их сразу портретом!

----------


## Холостяк

> А у Вас нет в загашнике чьего-либо портрета, который мог бы заменить нам вообще все ВВС, чтоб никто уж за них не волновался? Знали бы: чуть что - мы их сразу портретом!


А Вы не заметили? У нас сейчас не один портрет заменяет ВВС России. У нас один и тот же самолет фотографируют с разных позиций и постят его где можно, устраивают пышные и радостные передачи одного самолета с завода в войска...., создавая всеобщее мнение, что в России кучи "живых" самолетов, что "интенсивно" идут полеты..., вообщем один самолет заменяет и представляет все ВВС России. Ну это утрировано, однако так и есть.
Как вот увидели пустой корпус Т-50 и загордились пустышкой... Вот поржал над бредом: http://nnm.ru/blogs/plumplum/rossiyskiy_aviaprom/
Так что - еще пару сотен фото и несколько репортажей 2-х минутного полета Т-50 и - все нас боятся....

----------


## Lans2

> А то я что-то не найду.


Дык так таковых посадок и небыло, только имитация. Или вас интересует фото с самих учений?

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, нет, нет!  Это же Вы написали, "что фото с учений тыла ВВС "Крыло-2007" русофобов не впечатлил". А речь шла, как известно, о фото посадок  наших самолетов на АУД. Поэтому я и полез искать такие фото по Вашей ссылке, но не нашел. Так какие же фото должны были "впечатлить русофобов"?"

----------


## Холостяк

Президент Медведев сегодня выступил с инициативой запретить полеты самолетов Ан-24, сообщает РИА Новости. 
Просто какой-то лоббист иностранных самолетов!





"Все, что я говорил недавно применительно к Ту-134, не в меньшей степени относится к Ан-24", - заявил глава государства. После катастрофы Ту-134 20 июня президент предложил отказаться от использования самолетов этого типа, поскольку они морально и физически устарели.

"С учетом того, что мы меняем парк самолетов, такие же подходы (как к Ту-134) предлагаю распространить на Ан-24", - сказал Медведев на совещании с главой МЧС Сергеем Шойгу.

Сегодня Ан-24 авиакомпании "Ангара" приводнился в 63 километрах от Нижневартовска в реку Обь. Это произошло после того, как в воздухе у лайнера загорелся левый двигатель. При аварийной посадке шесть человек погибли, еще тридцать получили ранения и доставлены в больницы. Считавшийся погибшим седьмой пассажир помогал спасателям и его пропустили при подсчетах.

Самолет, потеряв при ударе об воду двигатель, хвост и винт, остался лежать в полузатопленном состоянии на отмели. Его исследуют водолазы и авиатехники. Самолеты этого типа впервые стали выполнять пассажирские рейсы в 1962 году. 

«Могло случиться все что угодно. Например, подшипник мог начать перегреваться и привести к воспламенению всего механизма», — сообщил «Известиям» представитель авиакомпании. По словам сотрудников авиакомпании, о неполадках в работе пилоты узнали по показаниям приборов контроля. После поломки двигателя у экипажа Ан-24 было всего две-три минуты для принятия решения и экстренной посадки, поскольку позже могло возникнуть любое непредвиденное обстоятельство, вплоть до отказа рулевого управления.

----------


## Nazar

Люди гибли, гибнут и будут погибать.
Это происходит во всех странах, в том числе и самых развитых.
Разница только в одном, в выводах....у нас их не делают, ибо бабло и безнаказанность..

----------


## Холостяк

*Выводящиеся из эксплуатации самолеты советской постройки заменить будет нечем*

«Этот год – год прощания с советским авиапромом. Двадцатилетний задел, за счет которого мы летали, иссяк. Но наша промышленность взамен ничего не предлагает». Такими словами эксперты оценивают призыв Дмитрия Медведева вывести из эксплуатации вслед за Ту-134 еще и Ан-24. Они также указывают, почему сложилась подобная ситуация.
Ту-134 и Ан-24 действительно морально и физически устарели, отмечают эксперты. Ту-134 разработан в начале 1960-х годов. Лайнер выпускался серийно в период с 1965-го по 1984 год на Харьковском авиационном производственном объединении и стал одним из самых массовых пассажирских самолетов, собиравшихся в Советском Союзе. Всего было построено 852 самолета всех модификаций. Первый полет он выполнил в 1963 году, в эксплуатации – с сентября 1967 года.

Ан-24 выпускался с 1959-го по 1979 год. Всего было выпущено более тысячи машин. Это пассажирский турбовинтовой самолет для трасс малой и средней протяженности. Он рассчитан на перевозку 48 человек на расстояние 3 тыс. километров.

По данным Росавиации, в России летают 90 Ту-134, из них 28 – «дочкой» авиакомпании UTair «ЮТэйр-экспресс», и 99 самолетов Ан-24, которые имеют сертификат летной годности.

Ресурс советских самолетов исчерпан

Вывод из эксплуатации российскими авиакомпании советских лайнеров идет естественным путем без всяких административных воздействий, говорит в интервью газете ВЗГЛЯД Борис Рыбак. Тех же Ту-134 через полтора–два года, по его словам, и так бы уже не стало. Другой момент, что более быстрым темпам модернизации парка российских авиакомпаний мешают определенные барьеры.
«Барьерами для ухода устаревшей советской техники, такой как Ту-134, Ту-154 и Ил-62, являются ввозные пошлины на современную технику иностранного производства, которые составляют порядка 20% от стоимости машины, и необходимость платить 18% НДС. НДС при покупке и продаже импортных самолетов нигде в мире больше не взимается. В сумме получается, что перевозчикам приходится платить порядка 40% сборов при покупке иностранной техники, что делает современные типы зарубежных самолетов менее доступными для российских авиакомпаний», – говорит Борис Рыбак.

Эксперт призывает государство облегчить авиакомпаниям покупку современных лайнеров для замены самолетов советского типа.

Иностранные самолеты не только дороги из-за высоких пошлин, но и не всегда могут эксплуатироваться в России из-за неразвитой аэродромной инфраструктуры в регионах, говорит об еще одной проблеме главный редактор портала «Авиа.ру» Роман Гусаров. Даже Sukhoi SuperJet-100, первый российский самолет с советских времен, по его словам, не годится для эксплуатации на региональных аэродромах.

«Многие региональные аэродромы не имеют взлетно-посадочных полос той категории, на которую можно сажать SSJ-100 или иностранные суда. В том же Петрозаводске установлен примитивный радиомаяк вместо современной системы посадки, поэтому туда и летают на примитивной старой советской технике типа Ту-134», – говорит Гусаров. Ситуацию ухудшает наличие посторонних предметов на взлетно-посадочных полосах – это лед и снег, а также российский климат с сильнейшими морозами. «Ан-42 соответствовал всем российским реалиям и мог эксплуатироваться где угодно», – замечает он.

«Ан-24, Ту-134, Ту-154, Як-40, Як-42 – это наша советская авиация, их надо выводить из эксплуатации», – говорит Гусаров. Однако он указывает на то, что эксплуатация Ан-24 и других советских лайнеров – вынужденная, эти самолеты просто нечем заменить. «Этот год – это год прощания с советским авиапромом, тот двадцатилетний задел, за счет которого мы летали, иссяк. Но наша промышленность взамен ничего не предлагает», – говорит Роман Гусаров.

К примеру, для замены морально и физически устаревшего Ан-24 делались Ан-140 и Ан-148, однако они почти не выпускаются, добавляет он. Так, на Воронежском авиазаводе в 2011 году планируется выпустить всего пять самолетов Ан-148, что вдвое меньше начальных производственных планов. Производство новых самолетов завод не закладывает, новых комплектующих не производит. Причина в том, что нет свободных финансовых средств, а кредиторы отказываются кредитовать завод без госгарантий и госсубсидий.
«Региональные небольшие авиакомпании не в состоянии сразу оплатить заказы на российские лайнеры, а промышленность не в состоянии сама произвести эти самолеты, так как им нужны деньги вперед, – рассказывает Роман Гусаров. – Ситуацию иначе как преступлением назвать нельзя. Наступил патовый момент, когда мы должны отказаться от советских самолетов, останавливать их эксплуатацию, но новых самолетов в России нет».

По словам Гусарова, проблема небольших региональных компаний даже не том, что у них нет денег, а в дороговизне и недоступности для них лизинговых и кредитных схем. «Они не в состоянии заказать самолет и платить ежемесячные лизинговые платежи из-за высоких ставок. Из-за этого и стоит авиапромышленность, потому что нет заказов», – объясняет эксперт.

По его словам, государство могло бы решить проблему за счет госгарантий кредитов или субсидирования кредитов и лизинговых платежей для российских авиакомпаний. «Однако государство ничего не делает», – возмущается Гусаров.

----------


## FLOGGER

Все это очень печально, но совершенно очевидно на протяжении уже многих лет. Именно об этом уже давно на нашем Форуме говорят и пишут вменяемые люди, болеющие за нашу авиацию. В отличие от некотрых сверхбодрых оптимистов, бурно радующихся любым обещаниям начальников разного уровня.
Что же касается запрета Ан-24. то могу напомнить, так, на всякий случай, что недавно ЮТэйр потерял Ми-8 в катастрофе. Может, и Ми-8 запретим? А, заодно, и речные пароходы?

----------


## Torero

Если посмотреть причины катастроф отечественных самолетов за последние 10-15 лет, то по моему, процентов 80 причина - человеческий фактор. И при чем тут наш авиапром? Опять же можно вспомнить катастрофы Аэрбаса в 1994 и Боинга в 2008

----------


## Вован22

28 декабря 2010 года в тульской области потерпел авиационную катастрофу самолёт Ан-22 Тверской авиационной базы, войсковой части 21350, выполняя рейс Воронеж  -  Тверь. Двенадцать лётчиков – основной и резервный экипажи – погибли в катастрофе. Принимая решение в чрезвычайно экстремальной ситуации, за считанные секунды приближения к земле – экипаж всё же сделал всё возможное и невозможное, что бы отвести слабоуправляемую машину в сторону от населённых пунктов.
         Эта трагедия не оставила равнодушным ни одного жителя Тверской и Тульской областей, всей России. Очень много людей откликнулись на наше горе и боль, многие внесли свой вклад в организацию и проведение поисково-спасательных мероприятий на месте падения самолёта,  оказали посильную помощь и заботу о семьях и родственниках погибших, а главное – отдали дань уважения и памяти лётчикам, которые не вернулись из последнего полёта.
         Командование и личный состав Минского гвардейского авиасоединения, родственники и друзья погибших лётчиков выражают искреннюю благодарность и признательность Губернатору Тульской области В.Д.Дудке, Губернатору Тверской области Д.В.Зеленину, Главе г.Твери В.И.Бабичеву,  Главе администрации г.Твери В.Б.Толоко, Главе Чернского района Тульской области А.А.Алфёрову, Главе муниципального образования Чернский район  Тульской области В.В.Соколову, Главам сельских поселений и жителям с.Троицкое, с.Красный Октябрь, с.Орловка, с.Соловьёвка Чернского района Тульской области, Начальнику УВД Тульской области генерал-майору милиции С.Е.Матвееву и всему личному составу УВД Тульской области, Начальнику Главного управления МЧС по Тульской области  генерал – майору Р.В. Нуртдинову и всему личному составу Главного управления МЧС по Тульской области, Командованию и личному составу 106 Тульской гвардейской воздушно-десантной дивизии, Начальнику и всему личному составу Чернского РОВД УВД Тульской области, Начальнику Чернского ОГИБДД УВД Тульской области полковнику милиции Чувальникову И.Г. и всему личному составу Чернского ОГИБДД УВД Тульской области, Начальнику РОВД Новосильского района Орловской области полковнику милиции В.С.Гаранину, личному составу Управления МЧС по Орловской области, Командованию и всему личному составу Управления ГИБДД УВД по Тульской области, Командованию и всему личному составу Управления ГИБДД УВД по Тверской  области, Командованию и личному составу Специального Отряда Быстрого Реагирования УВД Тверской области, личному составу ВАИ Тверского, Московского, Тульского гарнизонов, руководству и сотрудникам ОАО «Тверьавтотранс», директору департамента транспорта и дорожного хозяйства Тульской области Н.В.Салищеву, Начальнику лаборатории судебно-медицинской экспертизы МО РФ г.Ростов-на-Дону А.В.Волкову и всем сотрудникам,  командованию и личному составу частей и соединений ВВС, частей других видов и родов Вооружённых Сил РФ, руководству и сотрудникам Управления здравоохранения Тверской области, руководству и сотрудникам Управления здравоохранения Тульской области,  личному составу Роты почётного караула Тверского филиала Московского института МВД России,  руководству и сотрудникам Тверского драматического театра, руководству и педагогам Муниципального общеобразовательного учреждения Троицкая средняя общеобразовательная школа (cело Соловьевка Чернского района Тульской области), сотрудникам Военно-следственного управления и отделов Следственного комитета РФ  и лично Цеберганову Ю.В., Бирюкову М.Д., Старикову Н.Е., Савельеву А.С.,   Хохловой Е.В., Козлову А.К., Губанову И.М., Козлову И.В., Савинкину А.М., Цветкову В.В.,  Козлову С.Е., Кутиловой Е.А., Рукавишниковой А.В., Саботахину А.В., Гатаеву А.В. и всем тем, кто не остался в стороне от разыгравшейся в небе Тульской области трагедии, кто помогал и помогает родственникам погибших.

----------


## Холостяк

*В России «создана система воздушно-космической обороны»*

http://news.rambler.ru/10540005/
По этому же поводу "Ясности нет, а войска уже созданы":
http://blog.kp.ru/users/2125404/post176934835/

----------


## Nazar

*Redav, Холостяк*

Хватит уже, вам еще не надоело господа офицеры?

----------


## Холостяк

http://blog.kp.ru/users/2125404/post177647427/

Предистория: ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА" был создан в 2008 году на основании распоряжения правительства РФ от 24 декабря 2008 г. № 1951-р, плана основных мероприятий по реализации поручения президента РФ от 21 июля 2008 г. № Пр-1482 по формированию перспективной сети вузов МО РФ к 2013 году, распоряжения правительства РФ от 18.12.2010 № 2327-р с местом дислокации Москва, Монино.

Теперь по факту проблемы. 12 июля издается приказ Министра обороны о реформировании системы военного образования, фактически отменяющий распоряжения правительства и поручение президента. 

Согласно этому приказу ликвидируются филиалы ВУНЦ ВВС в Ейске, Сызрани, Челябинске и Санкт-Петербурге, и самое главное передаются все образовательные программы в военный авиационный университет в Воронеже. Сердюков таким образом, превысил свои должностные полномочия, отменив данным приказом распоряжения вышестоящих органов. 

К тому же на приказе МО РФ от 12.07.2011 №1136 отсутствует оригинал подписи МО РФ, вместо него стоит клише. Далее ситуация стала развиваться обвально. 

25 июля в ВУНЦ ВВС прибыл зам. ГК ВВС (НГШ ВВС) генерал Бондарев, где открытым текстом объявил о передаче к 1 сентября 2011 года всех слушателей (в т.ч. и иностранных), литературы (в т.ч. и имеющей гриф) в г.Воронеж и о ликвидации ВУНЦ на территории Москва, Монино. 

Исполнительная директива на этот счет отсутствует. 27 июля в ВУНЦ прибыл начальник воронежского университета генерал Зибров с группой офицеров (19 человек на территорию Монино и 15 человек на территорию Москва). Данные офицеры, не имея основания для командировки, прибыли с целью изъятия спец. литературы и учебно-методических материалов из ВУНЦ. 

Помимо этого, на совещании рук. состава ВУНЦ начальник ВУНЦ генерал Бычков и генерал Зибров не смогли ответить на вопрос, на каком основании происходит передача фондов ВУНЦ ВВС воронежцам. Представители Департамента образования МО РФ при этом отсутствовали, что дает основание сделать выводы о том, что данные мероприятия происходят непрозрачно, т.е. имеют место мероприятия, получившие в бизнесе наименование "рейдерский захват". 

На профессорско-преподавательский состав ВУНЦ ВВС оказывается давление с целью передачи правоохраняемых объектов интеллектуальной собственности, а также с целью неразглашения происходящего, в т.ч. и в органы образования. 

Помимо этого представителями кадровых органов Воронежа происходит скрытая вербовка ППС ВУНЦ, которых вызывают на собеседование по мобильным телефонам и гарантируют должности в Воронеже (забывая тактично, что должности конкурсные). 

Иначе говоря, повторяется иркутский вариант с позорным поглощением одного вуза другим без юридического обоснования.

----------


## Legat

Тут мелькала информация о том, что серийный Су-35 вроде как собираются на МАКСе продемонстрировать. Может ли кто-нибудь сказать по этому поводу что-то более конкретное?

----------


## Антон

Кто-нибудь знает что это за ракета В-В х-27,которую (аж в количестве 6 штук) несёт Су39? :Biggrin: 
http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel
Ди и оказывается(а мужики, то и не знали! :Biggrin: ) что Су25 может нести КАБ-500/1500, и 



> Р-73
> - УР «воздух-земля» Х-23, Х-25, Х-29, Х-31, Х-35, Х-58, С-25Л
> - Ракетный комплекс с УР «Вихрь» в АПУ-8


http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel
Да и вызывает вопросы ракета Ч-29Л,Р-7ЭТ
http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel
Зря я  прочитал на ночь про миг29



> - УР «воздух-воздух» Р-27Э, Р-27, Р-23, Р-60М, Р-60, К-13, Р-40ТД, Р-73
> - УР «воздух-земля» Х-21, Х-25, Х-31, Х-29, Х-35
> - корректируемые авиабомбы КАБ-500КР


http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel

----------


## Observer69

> .. оказывается (а мужики, то и не знали!) что Су25 может нести КАБ-500/1500, и


Какой КАБ-то? 
Нести-то (в смысле перевозить) наверное может, а вот применять?

----------


## Observer69

> ...
> Иначе говоря, повторяется иркутский вариант с позорным поглощением одного вуза другим без юридического обоснования.


Похоже российскому ВВС наступает окончательный пи..дец!

Последний гвоздь в гроб капитализьма - Жуковку помножили на ноль. Следом автоматом валятся 30-ка и ГЛИЦ (хотя там и сегодня был не фонтан). Россия из Верхней Вольты с ракетами окончательно превращается в Верхнюю Вольту без ракет.   :Eek:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кто-нибудь знает что это за ракета В-В х-27,которую (аж в количестве 6 штук) несёт Су39?
> http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel
> Ди и оказывается(а мужики, то и не знали!) что Су25 может нести КАБ-500/1500, и 
> 
> http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel
> Да и вызывает вопросы ракета Ч-29Л,Р-7ЭТ
> http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel
> Зря я  прочитал на ночь про миг29
> 
> http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...fMilitaryModel


Да, в общем-то, и неудивительно, что сайте МО несут всякую ахинею про собственную авиацию. Это, как говаривали раньше, глубоко символично. Такие "спецы" там сидят.

----------


## Холостяк

По большому счету, там достаточно спеца который просто умеет заниматься поддержкой сайта и забивать туда текст и картинки которые им дают и утверждают их начальники... Если обратить внимание на тех, кто разрабатывает текст и утверждает его, то тут тоже достаточно иметь уровень менАгера среднего звена и обладать организаторскими способностями в области СМИ. Воинское звание и образование не обязательны... Это итоги реформирования нашей Армии. Более менее компетентные люди остались непосредственно там, где по служебным и должностным обязанностям необходимо разбираться с тем чем надо, а в частности с вооружением... С ними менАгеры ничего не согласовывают.
Поэтому и получается, что на плакатах с Днем Защитников Отечества амеровская техника, или на плакатах с Днем Победы - марширующие нацисты...

На плакате при въезде в часть изображен эсминец УРО США типа "Чарльз Ф. Адамс". Эх, маряки, блин...
ВОТ ЭТОТ ПЛАКАТ


А ТЕПЕРЬ СВЕРЯЕМ ПРОФИЛЬ 


ВОПРОСЫ ЕСТЬ? 
И это - в ВОЕННО-МОРСКОМ ГАРНИЗОНЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Это у дороги, по которой каждый день ездят адмиралы и каперанги. Спецы! 
А мы пинаем юного дилетанта-художника, который к 9 Мая рисует поздравительные открытки с немецкими "тиграми"!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да и вызывает вопросы ракета Ч-29Л,Р-7ЭТ


Осенило меня, что это за ракеты: Ч-29-это тупой перевод с англ. мурзилки. Там ракета типа "Х"- пишется как Ch-29. Р-7ЭТ-это Р-73Т. Просто манагеры нашего МО узнают о нашей авиации из западных "мурзилок". Слава Российскому Министерству Обороны! Слава его предводителю, понабравшему таких манагеров!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спецы! 
> А мы пинаем юного дилетанта-художника, который к 9 Мая рисует поздравительные открытки с немецкими "тиграми"!


Мы, во всяком случае я, пинаю не " юного дилетанта-художника, который к 9 Мая рисует поздравительные открытки с немецкими "тиграми", а тех, кто принял его на эту работу. И того, кто должен был проверить, что он там намалевал!

----------


## FLOGGER

> На плакате при въезде в часть изображен эсминец УРО США типа "Чарльз Ф. Адамс".
> И это - в ВОЕННО-МОРСКОМ ГАРНИЗОНЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Это у дороги, по которой каждый день ездят адмиралы и каперанги.


Я не сильно удивлюсь, если узнаю, что нынешние "адмиралы и каперанги" вообще не знают, что там изображено на плакате. Где уж там отличить их пароход от нашего!

----------


## juky-puky

> На плакате при въезде в часть изображен эсминец УРО США типа "Чарльз Ф. Адамс". Эх, маряки, блин...
> ВОТ ЭТОТ ПЛАКАТ
> 
> 
> А ТЕПЕРЬ СВЕРЯЕМ ПРОФИЛЬ 
> 
> 
> ВОПРОСЫ ЕСТЬ? 
> И это - в ВОЕННО-МОРСКОМ ГАРНИЗОНЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Это у дороги, по которой каждый день ездят адмиралы и каперанги. Спецы!


- Так это же как раз из серии "*изучай вероятного противника*"!  :Smile:   Как мимо едешь - так и изучай, запоминай! Чтобы когда с ним встретишься в бою, со своим не перепутал!  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Юки, насколько я помню, раньше для этого выпускались отдельные книжечки с силуэтами кораблей и самолетов ВП.
А, если он, несколько раз съездив на Базу, не обнаружит у пирса знакомый силуэт, начнет искать его? Куда он пропал? Продали, гады?! :Smile:  Тады как? Конфуз получается?

----------


## juky-puky

- Это же шутка...  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

Народ, это уже было и про АВИАЦИЮ! 23.02.2011 Санкт-Петербург (см.фото). У нас во второй половине 80-х в гарнизоне Калинка на Дальнем Востоке после КПП вдоль дороги висели "возбуждающие" плакаты. Одним из первых висел плакат "Наша цель - коммунизм". А через несколько: "Каждую бомбу, ракету, снаряд - в цель!".

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Это же шутка...


Ну да, а то  я не понял. Ты меня обижаешь, Юки.




> Одним из первых висел плакат "Наша цель - коммунизм". А через несколько: "Каждую бомбу, ракету, снаряд - в цель!".


Слышал я эту байку. Но именно как анекдот.

----------


## Антон

> "Наша цель - коммунизм". А через несколько: "Каждую бомбу, ракету, снаряд - в цель!".


Если учесть что кмоммунизма теперь нет, Видимо лётчики поражали цели на "отлично" :Biggrin: ?

----------


## MADMAX

В период с 7 по 9 августа 2011 года в районе Аляски и Камчатки планируется проведение учению "Виджилант игл", к которому будут привлекаться российские Су-27, американские (возможно) F-22A и канадские CF-18, ну и конечно же самолёты ДРЛО E-3 и наш A-50.
Источник: http://www.norad.mil/News/2011/080111.html

----------


## muk33

А что, f-22-м  уже разрешили летать? http://keyboard09.livejournal.com/108046.html а также http://oko-planet.su/politik/politik...medium=twitter

----------


## APKAH

> Народ, это уже было и про АВИАЦИЮ! 23.02.2011 Санкт-Петербург (см.фото). У нас во второй половине 80-х в гарнизоне Калинка на Дальнем Востоке после КПП вдоль дороги висели "возбуждающие" плакаты. Одним из первых висел плакат "Наша цель - коммунизм". А через несколько: "Каждую бомбу, ракету, снаряд - в цель!".


и смех и грех... :Biggrin:

----------


## MADMAX

> А что, f-22-м  уже разрешили летать? http://keyboard09.livejournal.com/108046.html а также http://oko-planet.su/politik/politik...medium=twitter


я и написал в скобочках "возможно". Так как там больше истребителей нет, кто сопровождать будет? (я не беру в счёт истребители F-16 из состава подразделения "Агрессор") они для другого предназначены. Ну или придётся специально для этих целей перебрасывать с континента. Я думаю что там временно базируется небольшое неместное подразделение, ибо ктож будет воздушное пространство охранять если F-22A не летают?

----------


## MADMAX

Короче, поживём... увидим...

----------


## MADMAX

Военный самолет готовится к аварийной посадке на Камчатке.
http://www.ria.ru/incidents/20110803/411181261.html

----------


## APKAH

А-50 посадили, все нормально, отказ одного из двигателей

----------


## MADMAX

Печально... и попахивает какой-то подставой.
"МиГ-35 в индийском тендере подвели двигатели и радар"
http://lenta.ru/news/2011/08/05/revelations/

----------


## Observer69

> Печально... и попахивает какой-то подставой.
> "МиГ-35 в индийском тендере подвели двигатели и радар"
> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/08/05/revelations/


А что же здесь неожиданного?
Пытались продать шкуру неубитого ведмедя, забыв, что индусы уже не примитивные дикари (как 50 лет назад) и уже немного разбираются в технике и в обещаниях россиян.
Продавать Жук-АЭ мог только сумашедший. Точнее покупать мог только сумашедший. А продавать мог только суперхитрож..пый.
В нашей стране нет ни опыта разработки, ни опыта производства, ни технологий и разумеется опыта эксплуатации для всего этого. Это всё только планируется придумать.
А вот что бы уже продавать?!

----------


## Redav

> Печально... и попахивает какой-то подставой.


Лента.вру может. У неё намедни российский БЛА в Пакистане упал.  :Biggrin: 

_Как сообщает Flightglobal, такие сведения содержатся в отчете ВВС Индии, переданном госкомпании "Рособоронэкспорт"._
Рособоронэкспорт всем желающим даёт почитать этот отчёт или только Flightglobal?  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Пытались продать шкуру неубитого ведмедя, забыв, что индусы уже не примитивные дикари ...


Порадуйте инфой про АФАР CAESAR. Какие отзывы у западных военных о ее применении... а в налетах на Ливию как она себя показала?  :Cool: 




> В нашей стране нет ни опыта разработки, ни опыта производства, ни технологий и разумеется опыта эксплуатации для всего этого.


Бедная страна, несчастные летчики... обходились без БРЛС, а злые дяди решили какие-то локаторы на самоли ставить... та зачем они нужны. Жили без радаров и дальше проживём  :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Observer69;79510]А что же здесь неожиданного?
Продавать Жук-АЭ мог только сумашедший. Точнее покупать мог только сумашедший. А продавать мог только суперхитрож..пый.
В нашей стране нет ни опыта разработки, ни опыта производства, ни технологий и разумеется опыта эксплуатации для всего этого. Это всё только планируется придумать.
QUOTE]

Observer69
А не могли-бы Вы объяснить чем ЖУК-АЭ плох для индийских ВВС.
Насчет суперхитрож... думаю таковых в мировом бизнесе хватает с головой-впарить могут что угодно по принципу "не мытьем так катаньем".
 Или Вы считаете таковыми наших чиновников из сообщества оборонэкспорт?
Как-то логически не все сходиться судя по вашему тексту...

----------


## FLOGGER

А чего это тема МИГ-35 опять всплыла? Вроде пройденный этап, давно уж отпереживали... А по существу-так ничего удивительного в отказе индусов от этого самолета я не вижу. По-моему, дело к этому и шло. Уже, когда в феврале, по-моему, наши не повезли МИГ-35 в Индию на очередной этап конкурса, было очень похоже, что участь его уже решена. Никакой "подставы" здесь я не вижу. Полное и законное право индусов сделать выбор, который они для себя считают оптимальным.

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас по новостям показали Кубинку тренировку Стрижей и Витязей совместный пилотаж... Прикол в том, что сообщили о том, что один из Су не смогли запустить и тренировка прошла не полным составом...
Интересно к МАКСу запустят?

----------


## Observer69

> Observer69
> А не могли-бы Вы объяснить чем ЖУК-АЭ плох для индийских ВВС.
> Насчет суперхитрож... думаю таковых в мировом бизнесе хватает с головой-впарить могут что угодно по принципу "не мытьем так катаньем".
>  Или Вы считаете таковыми наших чиновников из сообщества оборонэкспорт?
> Как-то логически не все сходиться судя по вашему тексту...


Плох тем, что он ещё не создан. Такого изделия как Жук-АЭ ещё не существует. Поэтому и продать то, чего нет нельзя. От рисунка на бумаге/макета до СЕРИЙНОГО образца ещё только предстоит путь в долгие годы. 
Вот через эти годы его можно будет продавать.

А что собственно Рособоронэкспорт? Им-то всё равно что продавать. А продажа шкуры неубитого ведмедя - высший пилотаж...
Правда сказать, НЯЗ, индусы таких "шкур" уже накупили несколько штук. Теперь осмотрительнее себя ведут.

Но вцелом, то, что 35й там не пройдёт было ясно ещё пару лет назад. Индусы не давали полный отлуп для наличия массовки. Да и запасной вариант не мешало бы иметь. К тому же часть индийского истеблишмента (участников коррупционных схем) стояла за 35й горой, на поддержку которых наши несомненно надеялись.

----------


## Redav

> Плох тем, что он ещё не создан. Такого изделия как Жук-АЭ ещё не существует. Поэтому и продать то, чего нет нельзя. От рисунка на бумаге/макета до СЕРИЙНОГО образца ещё только предстоит путь в долгие годы. 
> Вот через эти годы его можно будет продавать.


прЭлЭсно(c)

Читаем и умиляемся про БРЛС, которую еще к 2010 году обещали установить на самолет. Не смогли, не получилось, имеются трудности. Все понятно. Другое дело если бы с нашей такое было, тогда, писк-визг про бабло и прочий дерьмократический набор страшилок.  :Cool: 

_24.06.2011
В BAE Systems уверены: разработка РЛС с АФАР для Typhoon продолжится
Как заявил представитель руководства BAE Systems, правительство «уверило компанию в полном отсутствии препятствий» к разработке РЛС с АФАР для истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon. Питер Анстисс, член правления BAE Systems и директор по развитию бизнеса, рассказал репортерам во время конференции, что «программа радара с электронным сканированием продолжается». Он сообщил, что «в данный момент их инженеры трудятся в рамках программы, участие в которой принимают четыре страны, создавшие консорциум Eurofighter». Подробности сообщает Jane's. 

...

Несмотря на такой уровень поддержки, ни одна из стран-участниц консорциума пока не подтвердила готовность финансировать разработку АФАР с электронным сканированием для Typhoon. В ответ на настоятельные просьбы прокомментировать эту проблему Анстисс сказал только, что «выделение средств на финансирование этого проекта ожидается в будущем». 

Развитие системы РЛС с АФАР с электронным сканированием чрезвычайно важно для успешного экспорта «Тайфуна». Особенно очевидно это на примере Индии, где Typhoon внесен в короткий список тендера MMRCA на 12 млрд долл., где с ним конкурирует французский истребитель Dassault Rafale, оснащенный РЛС с АФАР. 
..._
http://www.periscope2.ru/?digest_id=38086




> А продажа шкуры неубитого ведмедя - высший пилотаж...
> Правда сказать, НЯЗ, индусы таких "шкур" уже накупили несколько штук. Теперь осмотрительнее себя ведут.


Ну да, ну да...
Если наши предлагают, то это идиотизм, а если другие - гениальный маркетинговый ход.  :Biggrin: 




> Но вцелом, то, что 35й там не пройдёт было ясно ещё пару лет назад. Индусы не давали полный отлуп для наличия массовки. Да и запасной вариант не мешало бы иметь.


Агу... выйди наши в короткий список, то слушали бы правдорубов с их оценками о том что индусы не шарят в современной технике и не способны ее эксплуатировать, а потому и покупают российскую.  :Cool: 




> К тому же часть индийского истеблишмента (участников коррупционных схем) стояла за 35й горой, на поддержку которых наши несомненно надеялись.


Раз за 35-й значит воры, а вот если за другие, то чистые душой, c добрыми помыслами и пофиг что "рыльце в пушку"  :Biggrin: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дело_Бофорса

http://nashe.orbita.co.il/blogs/worldnews/3323

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/5723/

http://navoine.ru/articles/1950

http://army.lv/ru/Indiya-namerena-ka...nami/2340/3056

----------


## Observer69

> прЭлЭсно(c)
> 
> Читаем и умиляемся про БРЛС, которую еще к 2010 году обещали установить на самолет. Не смогли, не получилось, имеются трудности. Все понятно. Другое дело если бы с нашей такое было, тогда, писк-визг про бабло и прочий дерьмократический набор страшилок.


Поток сознания какой-то...

Причём здесь "страшилки" и тем более "демократические"????
Имеются факты, наблюдаемые с Земли в телескоп:

- США являются лидерами в создании истребительной авиации и электроники.

- Они создали стрельбовые РЛС с АФАР для истребительной авиации

- США порядка 10ти лет имеют опыт эксплуатации таких РЛС и таких самолётов.

- Другие страны существенно отстали от США в этом вопросе.

- Несмотря на наличие политических, военных и технологических связей с США, европейцы пока не довели до ума свою РЛС.

- В России в течении последних 20-ти лет после развала СССР и ПРОДОЛЖАЮЩЕЙСЯ деградации науки и промышленности, этой теме никто не уделял никакого внимания и то, что стыдливо называется "разработками" проводилось кулибиными на коленке, безо всякой технологической подготовки и какой-либо поддержки со стороны государства и заказчиков. Поэтому ничего кроме макетов и образцов-демонстраторов и не могло быть создано. И соответственно продавать на сегодняшний день нечега.


Что же здесь из простого перечисления известных фактов Вас не устроило?







> Несмотря на такой уровень поддержки, ни одна из стран-участниц консорциума пока не подтвердила готовность финансировать разработку АФАР с электронным сканированием для Typhoon. В ответ на настоятельные просьбы прокомментировать эту проблему Анстисс сказал только, что «выделение средств на финансирование этого проекта ожидается в будущем».


Что вообще-то должно было навести Вас на мысль - Если уж такие богатые страны Европы, сообразив, КАКИЕ бабки надо ввалить (и не в создание с нуля, а лишь в доработку!), сказали что таких бабок сегодня нет, то что можно сказать о нищей России? С её разваленными заводами и полупустыми НИИ????





> Ну да, ну да...
> Если наши предлагают, то это идиотизм, а если другие - гениальный маркетинговый ход.


Вы не внимательно читаете.
Идиотизм продавать то, чего нет. Хотя для торговли (Рособоронэкспорта) этой высший пилотаж. Правда с учётом прошлого "пилотажа" они уже "допилотировались"...




> Агу... выйди наши в короткий список, то слушали бы правдорубов с их оценками о том что индусы не шарят в современной технике и не способны ее эксплуатировать, а потому и покупают российскую.


Правдорубы тогда бы говорили, что индусам замазали откатами глаза :)





> Раз за 35-й значит воры, а вот если за другие, то чистые душой, c добрыми помыслами и пофиг что "рыльце в пушку"


Ну а Вы как  считаете, что если ГЕНДИРЕКТОРА РОСВООРУЖЕНИЯ Интерпол объявил в международный розыск, то это как?

Вообще-то есть ещё индивидуумы, которые считают, что выбор вооружений зависит от их технических характеристик. Пора бы уже понять - что характеристики стоят хоть и не на последнем месте, но даже и не на втором.

Я бы распределил так критерии выбора техники по важности:

1. Политическая и экономическая поддержка со стороны страны-продавца.

2. Цена.

3. Величина отката.

4. Согласие собственных военных на эту технику.

5. Технические характеристики.

----------


## Redav

> Поток сознания какой-то...
> 
> Причём здесь "страшилки" и тем более "демократические"????
> Имеются факты, наблюдаемые с Земли в телескоп:
> 
> - США являются лидерами в создании истребительной авиации и электроники.
> 
> - Они создали стрельбовые РЛС с АФАР для истребительной авиации
> 
> ...


Observer69, так сделайте запруду для своего потока, а топите им форум.

ЕМНИП Вы говорили про АФАР для МиГ-35. Вам привел пример про АФАР для Typhoon. Эти АФАРы не имеются в серийном производстве.
Причём здесь США и ваши фэнтэзи о состоянии дел с создании российской БРЛС? 




> Что вообще-то должно было навести Вас на мысль - Если уж такие богатые страны Европы, ...


А вам память подсказала, что в Евросоюзе большие экономические проблемы или она об этом не знает?
Вернитесь в реальный мир, вас ждет много удивительного.





> Вы не внимательно читаете.
> Идиотизм продавать то, чего нет. ...


Очень внимательно читаю и мне даже жалко чушь которой больно от того как вы её порите. 
Расскажите руководству BAE Systems и тем кто выставил на индийский тендер Typhoon какие они идиоты.
_Мужики то не знают_ (с)




> Я бы распределил так критерии выбора техники по важности:


Ваше право, но каким боком это относится к тому что МиГ-35 и Typhoon не имеют АФАР серийного производства?

----------


## Observer69

> ЕМНИП Вы говорили про АФАР для МиГ-35. Вам привел пример про АФАР для Typhoon. Эти АФАРы не имеются в серийном производстве.
> Причём здесь США и ваши фэнтэзи о состоянии дел с создании российской БРЛС?


Просто потому, что я не говорил об АФАР. Это Вы зачем-то приплетаете мне. Я говорил о РЛС Жук-АЭ. И привёл пример страны, которая продвинулась в этом вопросе.
АФАР к Вашему сведению строится не для Тайфуна, а для РЛС. И работы там продвинулись гораздо дальше, чем у нас. Хотя бы по причине технологического доступа к технологиям США (хоть и ограниченного). На Тафун можно поставить и другую РЛС, другого производителя если уж так приспичит. А на Миг-35 нет. Ибо нет другого производителя и нет серийного производства.

А фэнтези - это у Вас, ибо Вы не имеете к сабжу и отрасли никакого отношения, а берётесь о этом судить по тырнетным надписям.




> А вам память подсказала, что в Евросоюзе большие экономические проблемы или она об этом не знает?
> Вернитесь в реальный мир, вас ждет много удивительного.


Что-то мне подсказывает, что в Евросоюзе я бываю почаще Вас и особых проблем там не замечаю.
Если уж у них там "проблемы", то ЧТО же тогда сегодня в России?????
Вы о чужом кошельке не волнуйтесь. Волнуйтесь лучше о своём - пользы больше будет.





> Очень внимательно читаю и мне даже жалко чушь которой больно от того как вы её порите. 
> Расскажите руководству BAE Systems и тем кто выставил на индийский тендер Typhoon какие они идиоты.
> _Мужики то не знают_ (с)


Уровень-то недоделок Вам известен?




> Ваше право, но каким боком это относится к тому что МиГ-35 и Typhoon не имеют АФАР серийного производства?


Вы бы ещё сравнили недоделанную Ладу-Калину и недоделанный Мерседес. Типа одно и тоже...

----------


## Redav

> А фэнтези - это у Вас, ибо Вы не имеете к сабжу и отрасли никакого отношения, а берётесь о этом судить по тырнетным надписям.


Observer69, со своим желанием померятся пиписьками обратитесь к другому. Мне это занятие не интересно.




> Что-то мне подсказывает, что в Евросоюзе я бываю почаще Вас и особых проблем там не замечаю.


_У меня чемодан несколько тыщ часов налета имеет, но ему даже третий класс не присвоили._ (с)
 :Biggrin: 




> Вы о чужом кошельке не волнуйтесь. Волнуйтесь лучше о своём - пользы больше будет.


_Не стряхивайте на меня своих зелёных чёртиков_ (с)




> Если уж такие богатые страны Европы, сообразив, КАКИЕ бабки надо ввалить (и не в создание с нуля, а лишь в доработку!), сказали что таких бабок сегодня нет, то что можно сказать о нищей России?


 :Cool: 




> Вы бы ещё сравнили недоделанную Ладу-Калину и недоделанный Мерседес. Типа одно и тоже...


Ну да, ну да... у них сахар сладкий, солнце ярко светит, а у нас слаще морковки ни чего нет и круглый год ночь  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*"Небесные перспективы"*
Главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин рассказал во вторник, как будет развиваться в ближайшие годы возглавляемый им вид Вооруженных сил:

В ближайшие годы ВВС примут на вооружение самолет радиолокационного обнаружения нового поколения А-100, систему ПВО «Витязь» и ЗРК «Морфей», заявил во вторник главком ВВС Александр Зелин, рассказавший об особенностях новой техники. Он также сообщил, что беспилотная авиация будет передана Сухопутным войскам, а в составе ВВС появится новая пилотажная группа.

*Су-34*
Зелин сообщил, что в течение этого года парк боевых машин российской авиации пополнится шестью фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-34. «В прошлом году мы получили четыре такие машины, в этом году получим еще шесть», – сказал Зелин. Он добавил, что такого самолета нет у американцев, «они отошли от этой темы».
«Су-34 надежно защищает экипаж, а по своим маневренным возможностям и решаемым задачам он близок к парку самолетов дальней авиации. Если он будет нести крылатую ракету, то перейдет в другой класс», – сказал главнокомандующий, передает РИА «Новости».
Зелин напомнил, что в ходе учений ВВС Су-34 с двумя дозаправками за 8 часов совершил перелет из Липецка до Комсомольска-на-Амуре и смог бы долететь еще дальше при условии дозаправки._ (Я уже слышал радостно-сдержанную песнь про поставки этого самого чудотворца Су-34 лет как шесть назад.... Только другие исполнители были... Хотя воз и ныне там.. От меня.)_ 

*А-100*
В ближайшие годы, сообщил главком, предприятия ВПК создадут самолет радиолокационного обнаружения нового поколения. «Мы планируем получить самолет А-100, носителем которого будет машина Ил-476 с двигателем ПС-90 с большой дальностью полета», – сказал Зелин. По его словам, машина должна быть готова к 2016 году.
Ил-476 представляет собой глубокую модернизацию военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД: фюзеляж новой машины практически не претерпит изменений, но крыло конструктивно будет иным. В нем будут применены длинномерные панели, то есть использована принципиальная конструкция и технология крыла самолета Ил-96.

*Су-35*
Рассказывая о перспективных образцах техники, главком посетовал, что многоцелевой самолет Су-35 создается недостаточно быстро. «Что касается Су-35, то работы по нему идут не так, как мне бы хотелось», – сказал Зелин.
По его словам, в создании этой машины есть некоторые сбои. По данным Зелина, по бортовому оборудованию и комплексной системе обороны Су-35 уступает американским самолетам такого же типа.
«Наш самолет должен быть более надежно защищен от средств противовоздушной обороны противника», – подчеркнул главком.

*Т-50*
В то же время работы по созданию самолета пятого поколения Т-50, по словам главкома, идут так, как и было запланировано. «По пятому поколению пока мы идем в графике. Таких сбоев, чтобы остановиться и задуматься, таких проблем у нас нет», – отметил генерал.
В начале июля появился ряд заявлений, в которых выполнение гособоронзаказа в этом году было поставлено под сомнение. На следующий день Анатолий Сердюков выступил с публичным заявлением, в котором назвал критиков «паникерами». Глава ведомства признал, что выделение средств на закупку новейших вооружений идет неравномерно, но пояснил, что эта неравномерность согласована со всеми заинтересованными ведомствами.

*Беспилотная и армейская*
Главком сообщил о принятом руководством Вооруженных сил решении передать беспилотную авиацию в Сухопутные войска. «Беспилотная авиация пока находится в составе ВВС, но есть решение Генштаба передать ее в состав Сухопутных войск», – заявил Зелин.


*Ми-Х1*
Ми-Х1 – еще один проект российского скоростного вертолета, разрабатываемый ОКБ им. Миля. Как утверждают разработчики, машина сможет развивать скорость до 500 километров в час и использоваться для обслуживания отдаленных регионов. По мнению генконструктора завода, Ми-Х1 в будущем может составить конкуренцию среднемагистральным самолетам
По его словам, этой проблемой плотно занимается главное командование ВВС РФ. «Директиву начальника Генштаба выполняем», – отметил главком.
Он уточнил, что в перспективе беспилотную авиацию оперативно-тактического звена планируется передать в состав авиационных баз, которые находятся в непосредственном подчинении командующих военными округами.

Кроме того, рассказал Зелин, военное ведомство решило в ближайшее десятилетие почти вдвое увеличить число авиабаз армейской авиации. «Сейчас в нашем составе восемь авиабаз армейской авиации. До 2020 года должны иметь 14 авиабаз», – приводит «Интерфакс» слова главкома.

Он подтвердил, что в рамках госпрограммы вооружения до 2020 года планируется закупить более 1 тыс. вертолетов. Главком отметил, что актуальность развития армейской авиации подтвердил опыт пятидневной войны с Грузией с 2008 году.

Сейчас, рассказал генерал, ВВС получают на вооружение ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н, Ка-52 и военно-транспортные боевые вертолеты новых модификаций семейства «Ми». «Они способны выполнять полеты как днем, так и ночью», – подчеркнул военачальник.

Он также отметил, что ВВС чрезвычайно заинтересованы в тяжелых транспортных вертолетах Ми-26, в частности, как в танкерах для обеспечения сухопутных войск горюче-смазочными материалами.

*ПВО*
Генерал-полковник Зелин напомнил, что на прошлой неделе на боевое дежурство заступил второй зенитный ракетный полк, оснащенный новейшим зенитно-ракетным комплексом С-400 «Триумф». Ранее сообщалось, что до конца этого года к выполнению боевой задачи приступит и третья воинская часть, вооруженная С-400, однако Зелин сообщил, что до указанного срока к несению боевого дежурства приступит не один, а два таких полка.
Главком добавил, что планы по поставкам этих комплексов «сместились вправо» по не зависящим от Минобороны причинам. «У С-400 есть проблемы с дальней ракетой. Тем не менее, понимание с промышленностью есть, и я настроен оптимистично», – сказал он.
Зелин сообщил, что командование ВВС настаивает на строительстве нового завода по производству зенитного ракетного вооружения. «Мы этот вопрос ставим перед руководством концерна «Алмаз-Антей», – сказал Зелин.

Зенитная ракетная система С-400 предназначена для поражения всех типов летательных аппаратов – самолетов, беспилотных летательных аппаратов и крылатых ракет. Система имеет возможность работать не только в воздушном пространстве, но и в ближнем космосе, выполнять задачи по нестратегической противоракетной обороне.

По эффективности поражения всего спектра воздушных целей ЗРС С-400 «Триумф» способна заменить три системы типа С-300. «Триумф» предназначен для замены комплексов С-300 и С-200 и обладает повышенной эффективностью при борьбе с новыми типами целей – летательными аппаратами, выполненными с использованием технологии Stealth, малоразмерными крылатыми ракетами, а также баллистическими ракетами, радиус действия которых не превышает 3,5 тысячи километров, а скорость полета – 4,8 километров в секунду.

«Триумф» обладает уникальными характеристиками и не имеет аналогов в мире. Он может одновременно сопровождать 300 целей и обстреливать ракетами 36 из них.

Главком рассказал также, что оперативно-стратегическое командование (ОСК) военно-космической (???????????????????????????????) обороны (ВКО) получит в ближайшее время шесть комплексов ПВО «Панцирь-С1», напомнив, что четыре таких комплекса уже поступили в войска. «Мы получили в состав ВВС зенитный комплекс «Панцирь», четыре боевые машины зенитно-ракетного комплекса ближнего действия «Панцирь-С1», они поступили в зенитно-ракетный полк четвертого командования ОСК ВКО в Новороссийске», – сказал Зелин, не уточняя, когда были получены эти комплексы.

Говоря о новых разработках, генерал сообщил о создании системы противовоздушной обороны «Витязь»: «Она в разы превосходит стоящую на вооружении российского ПВО систему С-300. «Витязь» – это дальнейшее совершенствование системы С-300 с увеличением боевых возможностей в разы».

«Фактически это новая система, на одной пусковой установке которой выставлены вместо 4 ракет 16», – добавил главком.

Эта система, по оценке генерала, позволяет уничтожать воздушные цели на тех же дальностях и высотах, что и С-300. «У «Витязя» значительно увеличены количество целевых каналов, одновременно обстрелянных целей, возможности по маневру», – отметил он. «Эта система будет вооружена совершенно другой ракетой», – заключил Зелин.

Главком рассказал также о разработке нового ЗРК «Морфей». «Это система ближнего действия с предельной дальностью стрельбы до 5 км, она предназначена для прикрытия военных объектов, имеет как активные, так и пассивные средства ведения боя», – сказал Зелин, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

«Морфей» будет уничтожать все, что шевелится в радиусе 5 км», – заверил он. _(Я прям как будто пересмотрел еще раз фильм "Матрица", только персонажи имели знакомые лица. От меня)_

*Александр Зелин решил создать новую пилотажную группу* 
В ближайшем будущем, сообщил главком, в России появится новая пилотажная группа, которая будет летать на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130. «Мной был сделан доклад министру обороны на эту тему, он меня подержал, мы это планируем», – сказал Зелин.
Главком пояснил, что создание пилотажной группы легких самолетов позволит широко применять дымовые эффекты, используемые пилотажными группами других стран, в том числе Франции и Италии.

В настоящее время в России существует несколько пилотажных групп, самые известные из которых – «Стрижи», летающие на МиГ-29, и «Русские витязи» на Су-27.

Во вторник главком подтвердил, что расформирование «Стрижей» и «Русских витязей» не планируется. «У меня не было и нет таких устремлений. Прежде чем что-то уничтожить, надо что-то создать», – подчеркнул генерал. По его словам, эти две пилотажные группы «никто не пытается и не пытался упразднить». _(Уверен - врет и не краснеет. Хотя ,подобных бравурных рассказов о прекрастном будущем и новейшем вооружении, я уже накушался с 2000 года. От меня)_

Зелин также сообщил, что в ходе недавней поездки в США он пригласил американскую группу «Буревестник» показать свое летное мастерство в Россию. «Думаю, что в 2012 году в небе России они будут летать – такое подтверждение я получил», – сказал он.

----------


## Observer69

> *"Небесные перспективы"*
> Главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин рассказал во вторник, как будет развиваться в ближайшие годы возглавляемый им вид Вооруженных сил:
> 
> *Ми-Х1*
> Ми-Х1 – еще один проект российского скоростного вертолета, разрабатываемый ОКБ им. Миля. Как утверждают разработчики, машина сможет развивать скорость до 500 километров в час и использоваться для обслуживания отдаленных регионов. По мнению генконструктора завода, Ми-Х1 в будущем может составить конкуренцию среднемагистральным самолетам
> По его словам, этой проблемой плотно занимается главное командование ВВС РФ. «Директиву начальника Генштаба выполняем», – отметил главком.


Командование ВВС занимается среднемагистральниками и обслуживанием регионов! Да причём ещё и по Директивам ГШ! Во дела-а-а-а!  :Eek: 





> *ПВО*
> Генерал-полковник Зелин напомнил, что на прошлой неделе на боевое дежурство заступил второй зенитный ракетный полк, оснащенный новейшим зенитно-ракетным комплексом С-400 «Триумф». Ранее сообщалось, что до конца этого года к выполнению боевой задачи приступит и третья воинская часть, вооруженная С-400, однако Зелин сообщил, что до указанного срока к несению боевого дежурства приступит не один, а два таких полка.


Сравним со вчерашним интервью людей из Авангарда из "Московского сексомольца":

_Завод — это в первую очередь люди. Мы их у себя по крупицам собирали. Теперь видите, у всех нас седые головы. Лет через пять и тут никого не останется. Молодежь нужна, преемственность. А какая преемственность, если за то время, пока мы с октября без гособоронзаказа стоим, уже 90 человек уволилось — целый цех!

— Может, снова китайцы помогут?

— Не помогут. Они свой С-300 уже сделали — у нас срисовали, теперь ждут С-400. Рвутся все время к нам, говорят: покажите оборудование, на котором вы делаете лучшие в мире комплексы. Мы не пускаем, отвечаем: секрет. А на самом деле просто стыдно: обхохочутся ведь, если увидят, на чем работаем. У нас 90% станков 40-летней давности.

— Купить новые за счет прибыли нельзя?

— Из прибыли заводу остаются средства лишь на налоги и зарплату. Мы административно повязаны: 99% наших акций принадлежат концерну «Алмаз-Антей» и 1% Росимуществу. Нами руководят люди, которые вряд ли представляют себе, как выглядят те ракеты, что мы делаем. Потому, видимо, и не догадываются, что на старом оборудовании сделать их для С-400 просто невозможно. О подготовке производства «четырехсотки» говорится уже полтора года. Но денег на это нет, и все стоит. На других предприятиях ситуация не лучше. При том составе чиновников, которые руководят нашим направлением и в концерне, и выше, понадобится еще минимум года три, чтобы комплекс С-400 состоялся.

— К тому времени генералы обещают уже С-500.

— С-500 — это чистой воды деза, мысли типа «что бы я хотел иметь», не более того. Реально никаких работ, по крайней мере у нас на предприятии, не ведется. Намека даже нет.

— А должен быть?

— В принципе, да, ракет для ПВО ведь больше никто не делает. Да какой там С-500, «четырехсотки» фактически тоже еще нет!

Мой собеседник повел меня по цеху, показывая штабеля ракет:

— Вот ближняя ракета для С-400, дальность 150 км — единственная более-менее отработанная. Вот средняя — дальностью до 250 км. У нее есть заморочки — она не всегда летает на то расстояние, какое положено. Но это терпимо. Мы все же начали ее серийное производство. А вот с дальней ракетой — сплошные проблемы. Нет нужной аппаратуры — на новой элементной базе толком еще ничего не сделано. Те две ракеты, на которые ставили новую «голову», обе — в декабре и марте этого года — отработали неудачно: метили в одну сторону, а полетели в другую. Тот же завод «Импульс», который делает к ракете радиовзрыватель, толком его и не начинал, так как из 10 этапов изготовления этого блока у него проплачено меньше половины.

Специалисты утверждают, что на параде вместо объявленных диктором С-400 всей стране показали макеты транспортно-пусковых контейнеров (те самые 4 “трубы”) от древних модификаций комплекса С-300._  :Biggrin:

----------


## Observer69

> Observer69, со своим желанием померятся пиписьками обратитесь к другому. Мне это занятие не интересно.


По моему, из текста написанного мною понятно, что меряться с Вами я и не собирался.

----------


## An-Z

> *Александр Зелин решил создать новую пилотажную группу* 
> ....Главком пояснил, что создание пилотажной группы легких самолетов позволит широко применять дымовые эффекты, используемые пилотажными группами других стран, в том числе Франции и Италии.


Так вот в чём дело то!!! ГЕНИАЛЬНО!

----------


## Холостяк

Представьте Кутахова перед СМИ, который бы как сейчас Зелин рассказывал байки на публику - что до усрачки напрягутся и наконец таки дадут "на гора" шесть самолетов в наши ВВС, что когда-нибудь будет у нас в ВВС такое неуловимое-неуязвимое и самое лучшее вооружение и что даже название ему уже придумали как в кино "Матрица"...
Да уж... Тогда просто строили самолеты и все видели мощь Авиации без этих баек. А сейчас только трепятся..., а мощь да и вообще авиация страны тю-тю...  

В ходе так называемой реформы ВВС было решено, что в России останется 8 авиабаз. Это решение было одобрено Главкоматом ВВС. И вот теперь Зелин вещает, что решено иметь не 8, а 14 авиабаз.  




> ..... 
> Сравним со вчерашним интервью людей из Авангарда из "Московского сексомольца":._._


Интервью тут под названием "Уже не делаем ракеты": http://www.mk.ru/politics/interview/...m-raketyi.html

Кстати, уже тут пишут опровержения, что якобы во всю уже идет чуть ли не серийная сбарка 500-х! Поржал! Вся статья не о том что уже есть, а опять пис в уши о всемогуществах и неуязимостях супер-пупер систем которые тока на бумаге.... Даже фото выставили, невзирая на секретность...

http://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/253310.html#cutid1

----------


## AC

А чему это "управляемому по наземным целям" Липецк обучает Миллерово? В Миллерово же вроде древние МиГ-29 были... (???)

"Пилоты истребителей МиГ-29 авиабазы Миллерово (Ростовская область) выполняют полёты со сложными видами манёвра и выполнением пусков управляемых боеприпасов по наземным целям. Об этом сообщили в группе информационного обеспечения ВВС РФ. В обучении пилотов задействованы лётчики-инструкторы Липецкого Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний. Всего в полётах принимают участие 10 единиц авиационной техники и около 20 человек лётного состава".
http://www.redstar.ru/news.html

----------


## Redav

> Представьте Кутахова перед СМИ, который бы как сейчас Зелин рассказывал байки на публику...


_Вас Ивановых не поймёшь, тебе плохо, а ей хорошо. Вы уж разберитесь меж собой_ (с)
 :Biggrin: 
ИМХО в те славные времена за вопрос Кутахову с упоминанием названия ОКРа журналист долго бы поминал матерным словом того кто ему назвал этот ОКР. Это с дерьмократией началось: "Хочу знать чего вы планируете на перспективу". 
Тогда слушайте... Вы же веруете, что нет грифованой инфы. Веруйте - ваше право.  :Cool: 




> А сейчас только трепятся..., а мощь да и вообще авиация страны тю-тю...


_Мужики то и не знают_ (с)
http://redstar.ru/2011/08/10_08/2_02.html
Летают "гады", учатся... нет бы штаны протирать в эскадрильских классах бумажки перекладывая с одного места на другое. И вроде как делом заняты и штабным из "арбатского заповедника" спокойнее, как было в 90-ые. А то вон чего удумали... "заповедник" перетрясли, летчикам летать разрешают... кошмар  :Smile: 




> В ходе так называемой реформы ВВС было решено, что в России останется 8 авиабаз. Это решение было одобрено Главкоматом ВВС. И вот теперь Зелин вещает, что решено иметь не 8, а 14 авиабаз.


Родина-мама такие деньги даёт, а вертолетные заводы машины план выполняют. Вот у "пехоты" и прорезался "спрос" на АА, а поэтому и приходится увеличивать количество баз для вертолетов. 




> Кстати, уже тут пишут опровержения, что якобы во всю уже идет чуть ли не серийная сбарка 500-х!


_Брехня_ (c)
Пишет
_С-500 еще только проектируется, как можно говорить что есть проблемы с серийным производством? А выпускать ее будут на двух новых заводах в Поволжье, строительство которых будет развернуто уже в этом году. Срок - 2015 год._




> Поржал!


Смех без причины... (с)
Не ржать, а в церковь надо бежать. Святым духом корреспондент на завод попал, а еще один дух его сопровождал и нашёптывал, нашёптывал...  :Wink: 

_Вы допускаете возможность, что корреспондент "МК" или любого другого СМИ мог безконтрольно попасть на особо режимное оборонное предприятие, да еще с обзорной экскурсией и посещением секретных производственных цехов? Пропуск на корр. на заводе не оформлялся, документальных следов его нахождения на "Авангарде" на обнаружено, как ни старались! Ну не по воздуху же он туда попал??? 

Вам это не напоминает нашумевший рассказ о том, как некие убеленные сединами конструкторы пришли в редакцию другой газеты ("КП") и полушепотом рассказывали, как после увольнения Ашурбейли, в ГСКБ дела пошли из рук вон плохо и С-500 теперь точно не создадут с теми ТТХ, которые были изначально заложены?
Все это факты информационной атаки, которая ведется на Концерн ПВО "Алмаз-Антей"._




> Даже фото выставили, невзирая на секретность...


_При этом надо иметь ввиду, что фото "обрезано", т.к. внизу были перспективные ракеты, внешний вид и внутренняя  конструкция которых относится к охраняемым параметрам._
http://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/253310.html#cutid1
Это ж надо _скока букф_ (с) не каждому дано их с первого раза осилить, не говоря про то что бы понять всё предложение.  :Biggrin: 

Всем бы такое "отсутствие" заказов
http://old.nationaldefense.ru/757/76....shtml?id=7010

----------


## Redav

> «Морфей» будет уничтожать все, что шевелится в радиусе 5 км», – заверил он. _(Я прям как будто пересмотрел еще раз фильм "Матрица", только персонажи имели знакомые лица. От меня)_


Фильм "Буратино" давно смотрели? Там парнишка закапывал, а в реалии другой Буратино не плохо закапывал в Комсомольском...  :Cool:

----------


## evb58362

> Ми-Х1
> Ми-Х1 – еще один проект российского скоростного вертолета, разрабатываемый ОКБ им. Миля. Как утверждают разработчики, машина сможет развивать скорость до 500 километров в час и использоваться для обслуживания отдаленных регионов. По мнению генконструктора завода, Ми-Х1 в будущем может составить конкуренцию среднемагистральным самолетам


Какая-то ляпа в цитате, я надеюсь. В оригинале об этом и речи нету.
http://www.vz.ru/society/2011/8/9/513604.html

----------


## Холостяк

> _При этом надо иметь ввиду, что фото "обрезано", т.к. внизу были перспективные ракеты, внешний вид и внутренняя конструкция которых относится к охраняемым параметрам._
> http://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/253310.html#cutid1
> Это ж надо _скока букф_ (с) не каждому дано их с первого раза осилить, не говоря про то что бы понять всё предложение.


Ага! Фото обрезано... У меня есть эта обрезка. Там уже стенка и картинка на ней....

----------


## Redav

> Ага! Фото обрезано... У меня есть эта обрезка.


*Холостяк*, спасибо за наглядное объяснение почему вы своровали текст у Анастасии Петровой. 

*evb58362*, спасибо за ссылку и пример как работает новый вид дерьмомёта.

----------


## Redav

> Командование ВВС занимается среднемагистральниками и обслуживанием регионов! Да причём ещё и по Директивам ГШ! Во дела-а-а-а!


Не-а-а ... это Холостяк не смог рассортировать украденный текст.
_Букфф много_ (с)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

Не, ну это уже слишком. Регистрацию RF-... начали наносить на авиапамятники:
http://russianplanes.net/ID51619

----------


## An-Z

:) Это не регистрация - это номер авиабазы таким образом объявлен.

----------


## Nazar

> :) Это не регистрация - это номер авиабазы таким образом объявлен.


Да вопрос Андрей не в том что означают цифры, а в том, что ну на памятнике на хрена все эти RF и ВВС. :Confused:

----------


## An-Z

Ну есть такая традиция во многих местах рисовать номера бортовые соответсвующие: номеру полка, годовщине Великой октябрьской, годовщине Съезда и прочий бред, тут эту традицию продолжили, не рисовать же бортномер 7000)))) 
По мне так видится в этом факте некоторая стебанина над "новым обликом"

----------


## Observer69

> Кстати, уже тут пишут опровержения, что якобы во всю уже идет чуть ли не серийная сбарка 500-х! Поржал! Вся статья не о том что уже есть, а опять пис в уши о всемогуществах и неуязимостях супер-пупер систем которые тока на бумаге.... Даже фото выставили, невзирая на секретность...
> 
> http://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/253310.html#cutid1


 Ну сами подумайте - столько бабла распилили, а деньги как известно любят тишину. Вообще классная лесопилка получилась. Нало отдать должное её создателям - берём старьё типа С-300 (цена 100 руб), добавляем петрушки, лука, щепотку соли - и уже С-400, но уже за 500 руб. Потом добавляем пару горшков и красим в другой цвет - и... уже С-500! Но разумеется за 1000 руб.
Наши конструктора (типа Арушбейли - торговца мандаринами и гражданина абхазии, взявшего в аренду сарай на издыхающем Алмазе и таким образом проникшего на территорию оборонного завода) и товарищи из Минфина придумали уже линейку вплоть до С-1000.
А тут бац! Какие-то работяги вякнули типа мы ничего в своём цеху такого никогда не делали! 
Представьте, что руководитель Алмаза - Вы. Что будете делать? Ребята из Минфина башку за такое оторвут. С работяг какой спрос? Ладно было бы пару заводов - сразу сказали, что де они не в курсе, что есть секретный завод и уж там-то! А это алкаши только языком непонятно что несут - пьянь. И можно типа их не слушать. Но фишка в том, что все заводы сдохли давно. Слить некуда...
Вобщем поставьте себя на место директора Алмаза - и сами придумайте все дальнейшие пропагандистские ходы. Здесь всё просто...

----------


## AC

> Ну есть такая традиция во многих местах рисовать номера бортовые соответсвующие: номеру полка, годовщине Великой октябрьской, годовщине Съезда и прочий бред, тут эту традицию продолжили, не рисовать же бортномер 7000)))) 
> По мне так видится в этом факте некоторая стебанина над "новым обликом"


Ну дают!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Салон и моська*

*МАКС показал: у российского авиастроения огромные перспективы, но никакого будущего....*

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...n-i-moska.html

----------


## kfmut

Вот годный вброс про будущее авиапрома перепостом на ru_aviation в ЖЖ появился http://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/2018807.html , но статья без указания автораства ходит по сети http://stomaster.livejournal.com/1984708.html#cutid1, http://antikotler.ru/index.php?page=aviaprom

Я так понимаю очень позитивно рассматривается деятельность предприятий входящих в ОАК(хотя со структурой ОАК не очень хорошо знаком, могу ошибаться), при этом не совсем понятна целевая аудитория данной статьи, но выводы особенно понравились... Ах да, слабонервным читать не стоит, я предупредил ;-)




> *Загружены заказами*
> 
> *Let, Чехия.*
> 
> Куплен (точнее, получен за долги) Уральской горно-металлургической компанией. Были планы передачи его ОАК (самолетостроение не основной бизнес металлургов), однако выяснилось, во-первых, что у ОАК есть куда тратить ресурсы, и, во-вторых, Let –прибыльное предприятие.  Впрочем, передача вполне возможна в будущем. Чехи не испытывают никаких комплексов от продажи заводов, в том числе и России, в отличие от узбеков и украинцев. Лишь бы заводы работали.
> 
> Выпускает 12 L-410 в год, больше  не могут. На следующий год планируют 15. Сейчас есть заказ от ВВС РФ.
> 
> *Смоленский авиационный завод*
> ...

----------


## kfmut

Несколько свежих фоторепортажей из торжокского 344-го центра:

http://tver.livejournal.com/638438.html
http://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/2015941.html
http://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/2014568.html

----------


## Pilot

вот еще по Ка-52. Свежие фото из Арсеньева. http://samoletchik.livejournal.com/23334.html

----------


## kfmut

> вот еще по Ка-52. Свежие фото из Арсеньева. http://samoletchik.livejournal.com/23334.html


Спасибо! Ещё бы фотографий из Черниговки и можно отдельный раздел в подфоруме "Фото-Видео" открывать по Ка-52 :-)

----------


## Pilot

добавил еще фоток http://pilot.strizhi.info/2011/09/05/9656

----------


## timsz

> mk.ru


МК уже считаются экспертами?

----------


## Холостяк

*Российская воздушная мощь на подъеме ("World Politics Review", США)
Ричард Вайц (Richard Weitz)*

На прошлой неделе состоялся первый публичный показ постсоветской авиационной техники российского производства, проходивший на аэродроме в подмосковном Жуковском на международном авиасалоне МАКС-2011. За пять дней выставки, организуемой каждые два года, там побывало более 400 тысяч посетителей. На авиасалоне были представлены сотни авиакосмических фирм, в том числе множество иностранных компаний. Выставка наглядно продемонстрировала возрождение российской военной авиации, пытающейся освободиться от сдерживающих ограничений советской эпохи. 

До недавнего времени российские авиастроительные компании пытались сохранить в строю машины советской эпохи путем их модернизации. Российский военно-промышленный комплекс редко производил на свет современные и передовые системы вооружений. В лучшем случае он мог изготовить несколько опытных образцов, но после этого нехватка средств не позволяла наладить их массовое производство. Попытки модернизации старых самолетов, сконструированных еще в 1970-е и 1980-е годы, оказались более дорогостоящими и менее эффективными, чем ожидалось.

На авиасалоне МАКС-2011 больше всего внимания привлек к себе новый российский одноместный самолет с треугольным крылом и двумя двигателями Т-50 компании «Сухой». На выставке его показали широкой публике впервые. Т-50 - это первый после распада Советского Союза боевой самолет, который был полностью спроектирован и построен в России. Согласно прозвучавшим заявлениям, это также первый российский самолет пятого поколения. Т-50 разрабатывался в рамках проекта ПАК ФА (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации). Государственная авиастроительная корпорация «Сухой» собирает этот самолет на заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре на Дальнем Востоке, где в январе 2010 состоялся первый полет Т-50.

С тех пор первый опытный образец, вслед за которым быстро построили второй, совершил более 40 испытательных полетов. В этом году авиастроители должны приступить к летным испытаниям еще двух прототипов. А в будущем году начнут летать еще два опытных образца. 

Начиная с 2015 года, российские ВВС намерены закупать ежегодно как минимум 20 новых машин Т-50. Генеральный директор ОАО «ОКБ Сухого» Михаил Погосян (так в тексте, Погосян сейчас является Председателем Совета директоров ОКБ Сухого – прим. перев.) предполагает, что со временем будет создано не менее 600 машин Т-50. Из этого количества одна треть пойдет в ВВС России, 200 машин станут более крупной двухместной версией, предназначенной для индийских ВВС, а еще 200 могут закупить военно-воздушные силы других государств. Погосян считает, что в большинстве своем это будут покупатели, у которых уже есть самолеты советского производства. Но сейчас российское правительство пытается продать Т-50 Южной Корее, которая объявила тендер на 8 миллиардов долларов, желая приобрести 60 современных самолетов с технологией «стелс». Эта машина будет конкурировать с самолетами компании Boeing F-15SE Silent Eagle, F-35 Lightning II и с евроистребителем Typhoon корпорации EADS.

Малозаметность Т-50 вызывает сомнения. Как и в самолетах F-22 и F-35, в Т-50 широко применяются композитные материалы, снижающие эффективную площадь отражения цели. Он также имеет крупные, глубоко расположенные воздухозаборники и маленькие, наклонные элементы плоскостей хвостового оперения, что увеличивает малозаметность. Но в то время как у американских самолетов с технологией малозаметности оружие прячется внутри фюзеляжа и в крыльях для уменьшения вероятности обнаружения радарами, у Т-50 внутри нет видимого бомбового отсека. Кроме того, прототипы Т-50 в настоящее время оснащены менее мощным «изделием 117С», как называют двигатели четвертого поколения А-41Ф1С производства корпорации «Сатурн», а не планировавшимся ранее «изделием 117» (двигатель А-41Ф1). Двигатель АЛ-41Ф1, который предполагалось установить на опытных образцах, обладает большей тягой и имеет более современную цифровую систему управления, а также плазменную систему зажигания и управляемый вектор тяги. Оба варианта двигателей более заметны в инфракрасном диапазоне, чем это допустимо для самолета пятого поколения. Цель заключается в том, чтобы со временем оснастить эти машины «изделием 129», или двигателем второго этапа, который будет обладать еще большей тягой, большей экономичностью по топливу и более длительным эксплуатационным ресурсом. Как утверждает Погосян, «создание истребителя «стелс» идет по плану, и новый двигатель для самолета будет готов вовремя».

Хотя в проекте по созданию Т-50 активно участвует Индия, сейчас главным покупателем этого самолета российского производства является Министерство обороны РФ. Оно планирует обновить российские ВВС, которые оказались неожиданно неэффективными во время войны с Грузией в 2008 году. К 2020 году министерство намерено довести количество новых и модернизированных самолетов до 70%. В рамках планируемых закупок будут приобретены 100 истребителей Су-35, 100 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, до 70 истребителей пятого поколения Т-50, 29 истребителей палубной авиации МиГ-29К и 30 многоцелевых истребителей Су-30МКИ, модифицированных для российских ВВС. Также проводится модернизация истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 с целью продления их эксплуатационного ресурса. 

Побывавший на МАКСе премьер-министр Владимир Путин сказал, что укрепление российской авиастроительной промышленности, как военной, так и гражданской, по-прежнему будет одной из главных целей государства. Он заявил руководителям из правительства и бизнеса, что государство с 2009 года инвестировало в эту отрасль более 9 миллиардов долларов, отметив при этом: «Государство поддерживало и будет поддерживать российскую авиакосмическую промышленность. Это для нас стратегический приоритет». Путин также объявил о планах создания в Жуковском, где проводятся авиасалоны, «исследовательского и производственного кластера мирового уровня». Он и другие российские руководители полны желания развивать авиастроение и прочие отрасли высоких технологий, чтобы снизить зависимость страны от экспорта энергоресурсов, за счет которого Россия получает половину своих доходов.

Главная угроза возрождению авиационной промышленности это неустойчивая макроэкономическая ситуация в России. Рассчитанная на 2011-2020 годы амбициозная государственная программа вооружений имеет целью впервые за несколько десятилетий на постоянной основе увеличить военные расходы до уровня выше 3% ВВП. Сегодня они составляют чуть больше 2%. Но часть этого увеличения будет просто компенсацией исключительно мощной инфляционной нагрузки, которая по-прежнему досаждает российскому оборонному сектору. Причина тому – сочетание таких факторов как коррупция, неэффективность и неудовлетворительная практика управления и хозяйствования. Наряду с этим, Россия, как и многие другие страны, пока не полностью оправилась от общемировой рецессии, и в стране усиливаются призывы к сокращению государственных расходов. 

Еще одна потенциальная проблема – это хроническая слабость российского военно-промышленного комплекса, который пока еще не оправился в полной мере после развала интегрированной советской экономики, где оборонные заказы получали финансирование на приоритетной основе. Недостаточно внимания уделяется контролю качества, особенно среди субпоставщиков и субподрядчиков, что осложняет жизнь таким фирмам-сборщикам и интеграторам как «Сухой». Многие системы вооружений, включенные в государственную программу закупок, были созданы еще в советское время. Даже Т-50 позаимствовал некоторые важные черты у более ранних машин «Сухого». Согласно оценкам, примерно треть российских оборонных компаний являются банкротами, а еще треть отчаянно нуждается в финансовом и человеческом капитале, чтобы модернизировать устаревшие производственные линии и обрести современную рабочую силу. 

Несмотря на получивший широкую огласку дебют Т-50, модернизация российского оборонного сектора далека от завершения. Пока этого не произойдет, многие оборонные фирмы будут не в состоянии проектировать и производить современные системы вооружений в тех количествах и по тем ценам, которых добиваются управленцы из российского ВПК.

Ричард Вайц - старший научный сотрудник Гудзоновского института (Hudson Institute), старший редактор World Politics Review. Его еженедельная колонка Global Insights публикуется по вторникам.

Оригинал публикации: Russian Air Power on the Rebound

----------


## Антон

> Но в то время как у американских самолетов с технологией малозаметности оружие прячется внутри фюзеляжа и в крыльях для уменьшения вероятности обнаружения радарами, у Т-50 внутри нет видимого бомбового отсека.


Они хоть видели фотки Т50? :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Они хоть видели фотки Т50?


Ему это не надо.
_- Карузо, Карузо... ни чего особенного, даже фальшивит частенько.
- Вы слышали самого Карузо?
- Больно надо. Мне Рабинович напел._
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Евгений

В 8-30 утра по местному времени в райное А/п Большое Савино разбился истребитель МиГ-31 "11" Михаил Гриб . ЧП произошло после взлета. Упал наудалении 11 км от точки.

----------


## Евгений

Экипаж погиб. Командир Столпянский штурман Горбачев.

----------


## boyan

Холостяк
Зато про качество ПКИ поставщиков чистая правда и самая большая проблема. Порядка 98% рекламаций идет по ПКИ

----------


## kfmut

> В 8-30 утра по местному времени в райное А/п Большое Савино разбился истребитель МиГ-31 "11" Михаил Гриб . ЧП произошло после взлета. Упал наудалении 11 км от точки.
> 
> Экипаж погиб. Командир Столпянский штурман Горбачев.


..., ну как же так? Нет слов. Соболезную родным и близким экипажа.

----------


## An-Z

> Экипаж погиб. Командир Столпянский штурман Горбачев.


Соболезную родным и близким...

----------


## Евгений

Форумчане! семьям погибших пермских летчиков нужна помощь.
Реквизиты счета для перечисления средств в помощь семьям погибших летчиков:

Расчетный счет: 40703810349090050028 в Западно-Уральском банке Сбербанка РФ г. Перми.
К/счет 30101810900000000603
БИК 045773603
ИНН 7707083893
КПП 590202002
ОГРН 1027700132195

Фонд «СОКОЛ» (свидетельство о регистрации в Едином государственном реестре юридических лиц № 1095900001394 от 20 мая 2009 г.)
ИНН 5903093943, КПП 590301001

Назначение платежа «Помощь семьям погибших пилотов».
P.S. для всех форумчан: пожертвования добровольные.

Перенёс, тема совсем не для "курилки"...

----------


## Холостяк

> Экипаж погиб. Командир Столпянский штурман Горбачев.


Вот... Очередная катастрофа... При этом, как я ранее отмечал - погибают не молодые, а первоклассные пилоты...
Соболезную...

----------


## BSA

> Вот... Очередная катастрофа... При этом, как я ранее отмечал - погибают не молодые, а первоклассные пилоты...
> Соболезную...


Уходят самые опытные люди...комэска, штурман базы ....самолет относительно недавно отремонтирован

----------


## timsz

> самолет относительно недавно отремонтирован


Напасть какая-то на отремонтированные самолеты... Даже польский 101 только из капиталки был.

----------


## командир

*ЕВГЕНИЙ,*что-нибудь стало известно о причинах катастрофы?

----------


## Евгений

Пока ничего, но отсутствие "ямы" наводит на определенные мысли.

----------


## Pilot

Похороны 14.
Причина пока не ясна, тестера нет. самолет после взлета прошел облачностб 300–700, потом вошел обратно и разбился.

----------


## командир

Странно как-то... И экипаж даже ничего доложить не успел?

----------


## BSA

Интересно почему никто не говорит, что взлетала пара? Это так мысли к размышлению.

Кста с Пн возобновляют полеты....

----------


## Pilot

если быть совсем точным, то взлетали две пары. Они взлетали ведущими второй пары.

----------


## Евгений

Сегодня нашли Тестер... висел на ветках ...
В дополнение могу сказать ,что ведомый видел шлейф у ведущего после выхода из облаков... когда ведущий туда проваливался обратно...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

11 борт 89 г.в., в прошлом году с ремонта пришел. По всем фото с места - на земле ничего не горело, все куски имеют следы нагара словно от взрыва. Склоняюсь, что действительно что-то рвануло и потом он кусками упал. Один киль и одна плоскость упали отдельно от центроплана, плоскость оторвана по узлу навески. На земле сгорел только второй киль и центроплан, и то видимо слегка, поскольку рядом дерево живым осталось. Докладов не было, попыток катапультирования тоже...

----------


## Холостяк

> Сообщение от Холостяк
> 
> 
> Вот... Очередная катастрофа... При этом, как я ранее отмечал - погибают не молодые, а первоклассные пилоты...
> Соболезную...
> 
> 
> Уходят самые опытные люди...комэска, штурман базы ....самолет относительно недавно отремонтирован


Сейчас с гражданским бортом Як-42 с хоккейной командой.... Тоже самое в новостях.., что экипаж опытный.., первоклассные пилоты.., имеют большой налет и все такое... Сейчас уже слова как "летчик 1 класса", "опытный пилот" и подобные - еще больше пугают, чем вселяют уверенность в благополучном окончании полета и мягкой посадке...

----------


## BSA

Холостяку - полетайте с лейтехами после "парты", вопросы отпадут...напомнить про  случай с перевертышем в Саватии?

----------


## Евгений

Тестер показал отсутствие отказов.....

----------


## командир

> Тестер показал отсутствие отказов.....


Ещё интересней!..
*Евгений*,хотя бы догадки есть?

----------


## muk33

> Ещё интересней!..
> *Евгений*,хотя бы догадки есть?


Был в 90-х на МиГ-31 случай отказа КПП после взлета и входа в облака, он плавно и самопроизвольно "ушел" по крену. Когда штурман (у которого КПП работал нормально) обратил внимание на "неадекватные" действия летчика, самолет был в таком положении в облаках на высоте около 700 метров, что оставалось только катапультироваться. Что они и проделали. В последнее время на 31-х стали отвратительно работать ИС-ы. Видимо из-за старости...Причем сигнализация об отказе, как правило не срабатывает.

----------


## командир

> Был в 90-х на МиГ-31 случай отказа КПП после взлета и входа в облака, он плавно и самопроизвольно "ушел" по крену. Когда штурман (у которого КПП работал нормально) обратил внимание на "неадекватные" действия летчика, самолет был в таком положении в облаках на высоте около 700 метров, что оставалось только катапультироваться. Что они и проделали. В последнее время на 31-х стали отвратительно работать ИС-ы. Видимо из-за старости...Причем сигнализация об отказе, как правило не срабатывает.


А как же шлейф,который наблюдал ведомый?

----------


## Евгений

Ситуация крайне непонятная.... от момента крайнего визуального контакта до взрыва по времени не более 5 сек. самолет по кусочкам... но при этом следов пожара в воздухе не найдено. Консоль и киль лежат отдельно. тормозной парашют цел и не имеет следов воздействия температур....факт разрушения в воздухе сомнению не подлежит.

----------


## AC

> Ситуация крайне непонятная.... от момента крайнего визуального контакта до взрыва по времени не более 5 сек. самолет по кусочкам... но при этом следов пожара в воздухе не найдено. Консоль и киль лежат отдельно. тормозной парашют цел и не имеет следов воздействия температур....факт разрушения в воздухе сомнению не подлежит.


А на Ц.Угловой МиГ-31 летают -- фото от субботы (10.09):
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=9...postcount=1704
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=9...postcount=1699
Запрет на полеты снят уже???  :Confused:

----------


## командир

Так это очевидно с ДЗ поднимались.

----------


## BSA

Для ДЗ неполный комплект

----------


## timsz

А они без ракет летели?

----------


## AC

> А они без ракет летели?


Пермские? Без. По крайней мере, так было сказано.

----------


## boyan

"Дневная Пермь"
11.09.2011
Обнаруженный «черный ящик» на месте катастрофы МиГ-31 в Прикамье уже начал «давать показания»

Как стало известно редакции Дневной Перми, получены первые расшифровки данных «черного ящика», который был обнаружен 9-го сентября, в ветвях одного из деревьев, расположенных на месте катастрофы МиГ-31 в Прикамье.

По словам нашего источника, получены первичные данные, которые позволяют сделать некоторые предварительные выводы.

Опуская техническую и специально-авиационную терминологию, можно описать модель трагедии примерно следующим образом.

При взлете пары истребителей МиГ, разбившийся впоследствии, взлетал ведомым (т.е. вторым). При наборе высоты и выходе из зоны облаков, летчик управлявший самолетом, видимо, увидел близко впереди ведущий истребитель, решил совершить маневр – «опрокинув» самолет в левый крен (возможно, что ведомый МиГ при этом попал в возмущенную область атмосферы, называемую спутным следом. Этот след образуется в основном реактивными струями двигателей и концевыми вихрями от крыла).

При выполнении данного маневра расстояние до земли значительно уменьшилось, пилот на выходе из нижней границы зоны облаков, вероятно, это увидел. Летчик тут же резко перевел самолет из левого в правый крен с дальнейшей попыткой форсировать набор высоты, «поставив» истребитель практически «на дыбы», однако машине не хватило буквально несколько метров и задняя правая часть МиГа «зацепила» землю, в результате чего и произошла катастрофа.

Все описанное, по оценкам специалистов, произошло во временном интервале до 5-и секунд, скорее всего, времени на принятие решения о катапультировании у членов экипажа не было.

----------


## командир

Чушь полная! "опрокинул в левый крен"!"Летчик тут же резко перевел самолет из левого в правый крен с дальнейшей попыткой форсировать набор высоты, «поставив» истребитель практически «на дыбы»"! Какой лётчик будет тянуть РУС на себя,не убрав крен?!! А прыгнуть не хватило времени? Разве на месте катастрофы есть следы касания?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Намедне Минобороны разродилось на выставление в открытом доступе тендера по модернизации Су-25:

Открытый конкурс по размещению заказа на выполнение работ по ремонту с модернизацией самолетов типа Су-25, Су-25УБ в вариант Су-25СМ, Су-25УБМ для нужд Министерства обороны Российской Федерации (от 13.09.2011 №0173100004511002582, http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=1587864).
Предмет контракта:
Выполнение работ по ремонту с модернизацией самолетов типа Су-25 в вариант Су-25СМ – 36 шт., в том числе: в 2011 г.– 8 шт.,  в 2012 г. – 16 шт., в 2013 г. – 12 шт.   

Сроки выполнения работ:
в 2011 году – до 20 июня 2012 г. (странновато как-то с датами...);
в 2012 году – до 25 ноября 2012 г.;
в 2013 году – до 25 ноября 2013 г.

Цена контракта по годам выполнения работ:
в 2011 г. – 1 500 060 000,0 рублей;
в 2012 г. – 1 534 464 000,0 рублей;
в 2013 г. – 1 571 328 000,0 рублей.

К пакету документации на сайте гос. закупок прикреплены тех. условия на модернизацию, датированные апрелем этого года
Вот выдержки оттуда:
"Технические условия являются основным документом, определяющим порядок изготовления, испытаний, приемки и поставки модернизированных самолетов Су-25СМ с № СМ-44...
Образцом для изготовления модернизированных самолетов Су-25СМ является самолет Су-25 № 25508110219, доработанный по конструкторской документации ОАО «ОКБ СУХОГО» (далее по тесту – Разработчика) выпущенной в соответствии с Техническим лицом, утвержденным Начальником вооружения – Заместителем Главнокомандующего ВВС по вооружению 03.04.2003г., прошедший Государственные совместные испытания, и с устраненными замечаниями в соответствии с Мероприятиями № 8СМ-05-2004 и Мероприятиями по Перечням №№ 3 Актов ГСИ №№ 25/103102-017 и  5/605104-003...
Модернизированным самолетам Су-25 (Т8) и Су25БМ (Т8БМ) в соответствии с  Решением № 8СМ-13-06 присваивается новый индекс и дополнительный номер «Су-25СМ-ХХ», где «Су-25СМ» - новый индекс, «ХХ» - дополнительный номер, присваиваемый в соответствии с ежегодными решениями Разработчика..."
Да и вообще там много любопытной информации по ТТХ.

Получается, есть уже 43 модернизированных до уровня СМ Су-25?

P.S. Примечательно, что это лишь пятый *открытый* тендер по ГОЗ на модернизацию или ремонт авиатехники за этот год. С начала года проводились аукционы на КР одного Ту-160 и одного Ту-22, КВО одного Ту-160 (все три признаны не состоявшимися из-за отсутствия участников), не так давно объявили конкурс на ремонт четырех Ту-95, но итоги еще не подводили...

----------


## Антон

http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=9...postcount=3009
Это стандартный цвет для нового камуфляжа?

----------


## Холостяк

> http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=9...postcount=3009
> Это стандартный цвет для нового камуфляжа?


Значится по указанию Сердюкова все армейские вертолеты у нас будут серые..., камуфляж отменен.... Это уже официально утверждено как официальная окраска вертолетов.

----------


## Антон

> Значится по указанию Сердюкова все армейские вертолеты у нас будут серые..., камуфляж отменен.... Это уже официально утверждено как официальная окраска вертолетов.


Да я знаю что так будут красить все ЛА.Меня интересует именно RGB цвета-цвет на фотке можно принимать за образец?.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Значится по указанию Сердюкова все армейские вертолеты у нас будут серые..., камуфляж отменен.... Это уже официально утверждено как официальная окраска вертолетов. [[/IMG]


А с чем это связано? Какие-то новые "открытия" в области маскировки ЛА с целью уменьшения их заметности? Или просто снижение расходов на покраску? Или что-то третье?

----------


## Холостяк

> А с чем это связано? Какие-то новые "открытия" в области маскировки ЛА с целью уменьшения их заметности? Или просто снижение расходов на покраску? Или что-то третье?


Реформы продолжаются однако! Новые веянья времени! Будем перекрашивать пока есть чем и осталось еще что перекрашивать... 
Потом, когда уже техники не будет благодаря реформам, перейдем на перекраску заборов. Хотя вроде заборы вокруг аэродромов еще мало где сохранились...

----------


## timsz

> в соответствии с  Решением № 8СМ-13-06 присваивается новый индекс и дополнительный номер «Су-25СМ-ХХ»


Вот бы это решение почитать...

----------


## Observer69

> А с чем это связано? Какие-то новые "открытия" в области маскировки ЛА с целью уменьшения их заметности? Или просто снижение расходов на покраску? Или что-то третье?


Ничего нового.
Те кто выпускает серую краску, пообещали бОльший откат, чем те, кто выпускает зелёную...

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Значится по указанию Сердюкова все армейские вертолеты у нас будут серые..., камуфляж отменен.... Это уже официально утверждено как официальная окраска вертолетов.


Ну и х... А есть бумажка какая-нить официальная по этому поводу, что да как рисовать на остальных ЛА. Или всех под одно?!

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну и х... А есть бумажка какая-нить официальная по этому поводу, что да как рисовать на остальных ЛА. Или всех под одно?!


 Я где-то тут постил в прошлом году, что бывший люберецкий 13 НИИ ЭРАТ работал по схемам окраски в "Положение..." и представлял все эти альбомы (как их тут назвали "Мурзилки") через Зелина Сердюкову. Спецы из Люберец выходили на ОКБ от Су, МиГ..., ремзаводы по поводу схем окраски, рассылка была, запросы... Образцы были красок... Все серьезно начиналось. Даже секретные доки шли по теме... Разработки представляли на верх, там все время черкали-перечеркивали и бывший начальник института Крутилин возвращал все поновой переделывать без объяснения почему "понравилось или не понравилось". Как пример с надписью на киле "ВВС России" черной краской... Вот какой-то "художник" это просто в штабе выдумал! Какого-то практического значения эта надпись по факту не несет, так как ее с земли или на радаре-прицеле все равно не видно, а на стоянке итак понятно - чьих будешь... Кончилось тем, что 13 НИИ накрылся в 4 НИЦ. А потом, те кто этим в Люберцах занимался просто были сокращены, заниматься уже некому стало - так как вся система НИИ в наших ВВС загнулась..., Крутилина тоже под зад коленкой... Как я знаю закончили все эти окраски в "Положение...", с грехом по полам - вернее по принцЫпу "три П" (пол-потолок-палец), еще оставшиеся на то время кадры из НК в ГШ ВВС. Это "Положение..." утвердили и затихли..., хотя я знаю - все дополнения и изменения к нему шьют... Слышал хохму, что Т-50 уже в войска планируют полностью серым... Так то!

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Я где-то тут постил в прошлом году, что бывший люберецкий 13 НИИ ЭРАТ работал по схемам окраски в "Положение..." и представлял все эти альбомы (как их тут назвали "Мурзилки") через Зелина Сердюкову. Спецы из Люберец выходили на ОКБ от Су, МиГ..., ремзаводы по поводу схем окраски, рассылка была, запросы... Образцы были красок... Все серьезно начиналось. Даже секретные доки шли по теме... Разработки представляли на верх, там все время черкали-перечеркивали и бывший начальник института Крутилин возвращал все поновой переделывать без объяснения почему "понравилось или не понравилось". Как пример с надписью на киле "ВВС России" черной краской... Вот какой-то "художник" это просто в штабе выдумал! Какого-то практического значения эта надпись по факту не несет, так как ее с земли или на радаре-прицеле все равно не видно, а на стоянке итак понятно - чьих будешь... Кончилось тем, что 13 НИИ накрылся в 4 НИЦ. А потом, те кто этим в Люберцах занимался просто были сокращены, заниматься уже некому стало - так как вся система НИИ в наших ВВС загнулась..., Крутилина тоже под зад коленкой... Как я знаю закончили все эти окраски в "Положение...", с грехом по полам - вернее по принцЫпу "три П" (пол-потолок-палец), еще оставшиеся на то время кадры из НК в ГШ ВВС. Это "Положение..." утвердили и затихли..., хотя я знаю - все дополнения и изменения к нему шьют... Слышал хохму, что Т-50 уже в войска планируют полностью серым... Так то!


То есть надежды нет?! Всё будет серо и уныло? Документы что говорят?

P.S. Наверное колер под НАТОвский подбирали, чтоб вступать легче было...

----------


## AndyK

> Всё будет серо и уныло?


аха. унификация... корабли - серые, вертолеты и самолеты - тоже, надо еще танки перекрасить.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> аха. унификация... корабли - серые, вертолеты и самолеты - тоже, надо еще танки перекрасить.


А потом мосфильм попросить, чтоб всё разукрасили.

Кстати даже гугл молчит относительно факта такого издевательства над техникой, может всё таки не приняли?

----------


## Антон

А чем не нравиться то?  :Smile: ИМХО с вертолётами/штурмами перебор,а вот для ястребов серый камуфл-самое то.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не нравиится, что всю авиацию собираются покрасить в один цвет. Зато  наляпали и "ВВС РОССИИ", и какие-то регистрационные номера по типу ГВФ.  Такого нет, наверное, ни в одних ВВС.

----------


## muk33

> Не нравиится, что всю авиацию собираются покрасить в один цвет. Зато  наляпали и "ВВС РОССИИ", и какие-то регистрационные номера по типу ГВФ.  Такого нет, наверное, ни в одних ВВС.


Как сказать: вот тут на киле  и авиабаза указана, и надпись ВВС (правда без указания страны) и серийный - он же у них и регистрационнный. И ДАЖЕ! финансовый год покупки самолета.

----------


## AndyK

> Как сказать: вот тут на киле  и авиабаза указана, и надпись ВВС (правда без указания страны) и серийный - он же у них и регистрационнный. И ДАЖЕ! финансовый год покупки самолета.


Во-во! Ну ведь очевидно же, что с оглядкой на "них" все делается!

----------


## boyan

Только что видел как из малярки 2 серых выкатили. Наверно скоро отправлять в часть будут.

----------


## Павел1988

Так а кого выкатили-то?

----------


## Serega

> Как сказать: вот тут на киле  и авиабаза указана, и надпись ВВС (правда без указания страны) и серийный - он же у них и регистрационнный. И ДАЖЕ! финансовый год покупки самолета.


 - "у них" это не смотрится так чужеродно, как на российских самолях, потому что там хоть какой-то минимальный дизайн присутствует - хотя бы в своеобразности шрифта "казенных" надписей.

На российских же самолях никто ничем не заморачивается - одни сказали "напишите" (похрен как), другие - написали (тоже похрен как, ибо надо отчитаться).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Как сказать: вот тут на киле  и авиабаза указана, и надпись ВВС (правда без указания страны) и серийный - он же у них и регистрационнный. И ДАЖЕ! финансовый год покупки самолета.


 Все  это давно известно. Не знаю, когда у них приняли такую систему регистрации, с указанием финансового года, но, кто-то на Форуме, наверное, знает. Во всяком случае это в Штатах принято очень давно, очень. У них там и номер крыла еще есть, не делали они из этого тайны никогда. И другое дело здесь. Перекройка наших ВВС, говорят, вызвана войной 888. Не знаю, кто это умудрился на основании 5-дневной войны сделать такие глобальные выводы о несоответствии ВВС страны веяниям времени, но, тем не менее, они были сделаны. Хотя, я подозреваю, 888 здесь ни при чем. С чем связаны изменения в окраске самолетов и в рисовании каких то непонятных номеров я не понимаю. В конце концов, есть  какие-то традиции, и чем не устроила Сердюкова старая система-мне непонятно. Форму солдатикам, как известно, шили по лекалам Юдашкина. Не отметился ли и здесь какой-нибудь модный дизайнер? Или это сам Зелин придумал?

----------


## Антон

> Так а кого выкатили-то?


Ми-ХХ надо полагать :Smile:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Не отметился ли и здесь какой-нибудь модный дизайнер?


Будем надеяться, что нет, иначе было бы так:

----------


## Sr10

Такое ощущение, что лепили по старой памяти, но ставя все раком – хотя-бы Би-Би-Си эти… была на американских самолетах во времена былинные такая маркировка U.S.Air Force – крупно по бортам фюзеляжа, когда они еще светло-серые летали (но это оттого, что у них NAVY имелись – для различия ведомств). Потом у них случился Въетнам и камуфляж,  и надпись убрали, оставив только лаконичное AF в разработанной тогда-же килевой маркировке. А тут вдруг возродили, но перевернув – ВВС сокращенно, рашку – полностью. Ощущение от созерцания этой наклейки – колхоз, имхо.
  Килькода американского, кстати, нет и в помине – ни названия базы, ни номера, ни года не просматривается – обычная госрегистрация , которую ничто не мешает при всяких пертрубациях переклеивать по три раза в год, как и перекрашивать бортномера, так что для любительского учета оно чуть менее чем полностью бесполезно. 
 Насчет серой окраски… на западе все-ж не монотонный цвет, а камуфляж “против собственной тени” - для каждого типа свой, что в подавляющем большинстве случаев на местности дает средне-серое пятно, наименее различимое глазом человека. Тут такие схемы разрабатывать, похоже, некому и негде. С качественной окраской у нас всегда были проблемы, про сейчас и говорить нечего – будут иметь, что имеется…

----------


## Nazar

> Потом у них случился Въетнам и камуфляж,  и надпись убрали, оставив только лаконичное AF в разработанной тогда-же килевой маркировке.


Ничего они не убирали, после Вьетнама еще 10 лет так летали, естественно те машины, которые в камуфляж не окрашивались.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Значит будет типа так:


И так:

Кстати передали их уже или нет?

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Я где-то тут постил в прошлом году, что бывший люберецкий 13 НИИ ЭРАТ работал по схемам окраски в "Положение..."  (как их тут назвали "Мурзилки")


А можно как-нибудь, одним глазком, а? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

> А можно как-нибудь, одним глазком, а?


Вроде как тут шел разговор: Каталог окраски авиационной техники Авиации ВВС России. 
Тот чек, кто альбом делал, он и входил в команду кто занимался в 13 НИИ этим положением-методикой по окраске... Сейчас уже все уволены. У меня был проект этого положения в Ворде, сейчас порыл в доках, но похоже его стер... Просто я уже отошел от всех этих дел, чем в армии занимался...

----------


## boyan

> Так а кого выкатили-то?


Ми-28Н______.

----------


## BSA

Заводской дворик в Улан - Удэ, якобы фото датированно  летом 2011г.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2011/08/08/219635.html

Ещё на МАКСе меня эта новость очень поразила. 10 машин это конечно "сильно", но смахивает на издевательство.
На стенде ОАК проект МТС красуется как действующий однако ни у кого не смог спросить, над ним реально работают, или так, для "попила".

----------


## Полешук

> Намедне Минобороны разродилось на выставление в открытом доступе тендера по модернизации Су-25:
> 
> ...
> 
> Получается, есть уже 43 модернизированных до уровня СМ Су-25?


http://www.redstar.ru/2011/08/10_08/2_02.html




> 70 процентов авиапарка авиагруппы – это модернизированные Су-25СМ. Лётчики также ждут, что в будущем их самолётный строй пополнится модернизированными учебно-боевыми «спарками» Су-25УБМ.


36*70%=25 Су-25СМ в Буденовске из 43 (еще 4 В Липецке, а где остальные 14 -?).

----------


## slide

Дальний Восток вроде.

----------


## muk33

> http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2011/08/08/219635.html
> 
> Ещё на МАКСе меня эта новость очень поразила. 10 машин это конечно "сильно", но смахивает на издевательство.


Не смахивает. Ан-140 в армию идет в качестве пассажирского на замену Ан-24 и нескольких Ан-72 в варианте "салон". Их и было не больше десятка.

----------


## BSA

> http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2011/08/08/219635.html
> 
> Ещё на МАКСе меня эта новость очень поразила. 10 машин это конечно "сильно", но смахивает на издевательство.
> На стенде ОАК проект МТС красуется как действующий однако ни у кого не смог спросить, над ним реально работают, или так, для "попила".


Аны на Чике по слухам ждут

ну и Верховный поддерживает авиапром

----------


## Холостяк

> Аны на Чике по слухам ждут
> 
> ну и Верховный поддерживает авиапром


... ну и Верховный поддерживает аЙфон....

----------


## AndyK

Пресловутая "Би-Би-Си..."  на учебном пособии в Воронеже...

http://russianplanes.net/ID55311
http://russianplanes.net/ID55311

----------


## Антон

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5C4G...ayer_embedded#!
ммм..... такой вопрос: у Су34 в кабине (около места штурмана)автомобильный GPS навигатор? :Confused: 
(3:00-3-15)

----------


## Холостяк

> А можно как-нибудь, одним глазком, а?


Вот вам Федеральные авиационные правила по окраске самолетов.... Правда вроде это черновик, но изменений мало...
В Ворде с картинками... Качайте на здоровье, все равно меняют они эти правила как перчатки: Каталог окраски авиационной техники Авиации ВВС России.

----------


## muk33

ГЛИЦ завершил Государственные испытания тренажера Ка-52: http://www.aex.ru/news/2011/10/14/89242/

----------


## Антон

> ГЛИЦ завершил Государственные испытания тренажера Ка-52: http://www.aex.ru/news/2011/10/14/89242/


Здоровская вещь!!! На МАКСе полетал на таком тренажере-просто супер! Когда вертолёт маневрирует возникает ощущение что действительно летишь.

----------


## Антон

Кстати никто не подскажет, а вот лётчик(в сине-белой футболке) тест пилот Камова?
http://www.dinamika-avia.ru/mcenter/...LEMENT_ID=1508

----------


## muk33

> Здоровская вещь!!! На МАКСе полетал на таком тренажере-просто супер! Когда вертолёт маневрирует возникает ощущение что действительно летишь.


Ощущения возникают вот на этом (фото от Pilot"а) : http://pilot.strizhi.info/wp-content...mg_6697_sm.jpg. Но это больше к теме морской авиации ;)

----------


## Антон

> Ощущения возникают вот на этом (фото от Pilot"а) : http://pilot.strizhi.info/wp-content...mg_6697_sm.jpg. Но это больше к теме морской авиации ;)


А что это за тренажер(какого ЛА)?

----------


## muk33

> А что это за тренажер(какого ЛА)?


МиГ-29К, для Индии

----------


## Nazar

В Украинке Су-24М разбился, экипаж погиб, говорят на посадке стойка подломилась.

----------


## AC

> В Украинке Су-24М разбился, экипаж погиб, говорят на посадке стойка подломилась.


Сообщают, что это шедший в ремонт воронежский борт 7000 АвБ:
http://www.itar-tass.com/c1/251803.html

Стойку подтвердили официально:
http://www.vz.ru/news/2011/10/20/531893.html

Самолетов было два -- первый сел штатно:
http://www.ria.ru/society/20111020/465088254.html

----------


## Холостяк

И опять заяляют наши начальники:_ "Пилоты разбившегося Су-24 имели высокую квалификацию, сообщили в ВВС"_ - сообщил РИА Новости командующий 1-го командования ВВС и ПВО генерал-майор Игорь Макушев. Ссылка: http://ria.ru/society/20111020/465216166.html
Да что такое? В связи с чередой катастроф и аварий, с участием высококвалифицированных, напрашивается два вывода. Или уже все высококвалифицированные летчики в наших ВВС в реальности совсем не то что высоко, а вообще не квалифицированные "камикадзе"...., либо уже вся техника в нашей Авиации аварийная. Но больше похоже первое, тут вот уже со всей мочи шлепнулись на бетонку, что сломали стойку.
Мои соболезнования....

----------


## Nazar

> либо уже вся техника в нашей Авиации аварийная.


Ну если самолет на завод гнали, может так оно и было...
Не знаю как сейчас, но раньше самолеты на завод гоняли действительно высококвалифицированные летчики, им-же после ремонта борт принимать и облетывать. :Confused:

----------


## AC

В катастрофе Су-24М погиб кавалер ордена Мужества за Август-2008 майор Виталий Новосельский:
http://vrn.kp.ru/online/news/1001660/
В 2008-м был старшим лейтенантом -- указ от 18.08.08:
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/08/21_08/1_04.html

----------


## Nazar

> В катастрофе Су-24М погиб кавалер ордена Мужества за Август-2008 майор Виталий Новосельский:


По всей видимости с ним вместе должен был мой одноклассник ( по Североморску ) учиться, возраст и место совпадают. :Frown: 
Жаль, молодой совсем парень.

----------


## muk33

> Ну если самолет на завод гнали, может так оно и было...
> Не знаю как сейчас, но раньше самолеты на завод гоняли действительно высококвалифицированные летчики, им-же после ремонта борт принимать и облетывать.


Вместе с Новосельским (а точнее командиром) был Олег Носков, Барнаул -91. Ребятам вечная память...
Для справки: после ремонта на АРЗ самолеты облетывают ТОЛЬКО летчики-испытатели. Экипаж, принимающий самолет, выполняет только ознакомительный полет и перегон.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да и принимкает-перегоняет совсем не обязательно тот экипаж, что пригонял. И, потом, совсем необязательно, что, если ЛА гонят в ремонт, то он уже разваливается на ходу. У ресурса есть приличный запас.

----------


## Torero

Катастрофа за катастрофой...
Соболезнования родным экипажа...

----------


## leha-lp

> Вместе с Новосельским (а точнее командиром) был Олег Носков, Барнаул -91. Ребятам вечная память...
> Для справки: после ремонта на АРЗ самолеты облетывают ТОЛЬКО летчики-испытатели. Экипаж, принимающий самолет, выполняет только ознакомительный полет и перегон.


Не совсем так. Второй испытательный полет может делать и строевой летчик, не ниже второго класса допущенный приказом по объединению. Например, в Пушкине так и было, крайний раз осенью 2010года.

----------


## muk33

> Не совсем так. Второй испытательный полет может делать и строевой летчик, не ниже второго класса допущенный приказом по объединению. Например, в Пушкине так и было, крайний раз осенью 2010года.


Вообще-то ФАП ПП ГА - 2004 не делает разницы между 1,2 или 3 испытательным полетами, да и класс там указан не тот: 

*Особенности организации полетов на АРЗ
и в военных представительствах
*....
310.	Летные испытания воздушных судов на АРЗ проводятся штатными экипажами станции наземных и летных испытаний АРЗ, а в случае их отсутствия – экипажами 929 Государственного летно-испытательного центра Министерства обороны Российской Федерации или специально подготовленными и проверенными в технике пилотирования в объеме программы летных испытаний летчиками и штурманами авиационных частей (на воздушных судах с двойным управлением – командирами и штурманами экипажей) не ниже 1 класса, назначенными приказом командующего объединением.
.......

На практике же, после катастрофы Су-27УБ в Воздвиженке 29.07.2008 Главком директивой запретил строевым летчикам выполнять подобные полеты, а командующим издавать подобные приказы (хотя,скажем прямо, вины летчиков в этом происшествии не было, просто своевременно не приняли решение покинуть самолет). Так что если кто-то и летал в Пушкине осенью 2010 года, то это было сделано в нарушение и на свой страх и риск. Судя потому, что уже год там никто из строевых летчиков (кроме как принять и перегнать) не появлялся, а самолетов за этот период было облетано "воз и маленькая тележка", так оно и было. Если бы было наоборот, ГЛИЦ сказал бы вам большое СПАСИБО.

А вообще, если эта тема интересует, с VULCANO пообщайтесь - он там техником работает : Су-24м, полеты (часть 2)

----------


## leha-lp

С классом на автомате написал, как по облету – признаю. Летали до Воздвиженки и летаем после неё (поутихло и нужда заставит), если Ахтубинские не приезжают, а забрать борт надо(и сам летал ни какого хулиганства). А с летчиками ГЛИЦ общаюсь, не все скажут спасибо, те, кто понимают, что экипаж,  с частей заинтересован принять, говорят - пусть лучше испытатели проверят.

----------


## Observer69

> Не совсем так. Второй испытательный полет может делать и строевой летчик, не ниже второго класса допущенный приказом по объединению. Например, в Пушкине так и было, крайний раз осенью 2010года.


Здесь вопрос не только в квалификации, но и в ответственности. Пока не подписан акт готовности, за самолёт отвечает АРЗ. В том числе и за "человеческий фактор". К тому же  со страхованием ответственности у нас ещё не так развито.

----------


## muk33

> ...Если Ахтубинские не приезжают, а забрать борт надо(и сам летал ни какого хулиганства). А с летчиками ГЛИЦ общаюсь, не все скажут спасибо, те, кто понимают, что экипаж,  с частей заинтересован принять, говорят - пусть лучше испытатели проверят.


Спасибо - в том смысле, что для ГЛИЦ это не основная работа. "В нагрузку" (точнее в перегрузку), так сказать. Но если приехал - значит ОБЯЗАН облетать, так как это его задание на командировку, а за невыполнение задания его по головке не погладят, а ударят больно. А если не приехал - значит завод не вызвал, значит интерес какой-то у завода в этом есть. Значит за возможные последствия сам завод и ответит. У них стало больше самостоятельности. Кстати некоторые АРЗ сохранили в штате своих испытателей. Но на свои деньги.
А вот про "заинтересованность" летчиков с частей не понял. В смысле - готовы закрыть глаза на некачественный ремонт? Собственные жизни и жизни товарищей не дороги?

----------


## Observer69

> ....А вот про "заинтересованность" летчиков с частей не понял. В смысле - готовы закрыть глаза на некачественный ремонт? Собственные жизни и жизни товарищей не дороги?


Такое бывало достаточно часто. Причина - желание поскорее забрать самолёт, пусть и с мелкими недостатками и свалить домой.
Как раз именно заводские не отдавали самолёт до полного устранения (акт-то уже подписан)

----------


## juky-puky

> Такое бывало достаточно часто. Причина - желание поскорее забрать самолёт, пусть и с мелкими недостатками и свалить домой.


- Это уж что-то совсем нелепое.  В каком году такие лётчики появились?

----------


## Pilot

В России будут модернизированы все 200 самолетов-штурмовиков Су-25



Москва. 27 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Весь парк боевых самолетов Су-25 "Грач" ВВС России планируется модернизировать, на сегодняшний день полная стоимость таких работ, включая ремонт штурмовика, составляет порядка 120 млн рублей за штуку, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Планами предусмотрена модернизация всего парка штурмовиков в вариант Су-25СМ", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он уточнил, что "в рамках модернизации все штурмовики проходят капитальный ремонт с продлением ресурса на 15-20 лет".

"Сейчас модернизация строевых штурмовиков ведется в соответствии с трехлетним контрактом на период 2011-2013 годы. В соответствии с ним планируется проведение ремонта и модернизации десятков Су-25", - сказал источник.

По неофициальным данным, общий парк самолетов-штурмовиков Су-25 в России составляет около 200 машин. "За период 2007-2010 годы было модернизировано более 40 штурмовиков Су-25СМ", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его сведениям, "стоимость модернизации первых партий штурмовиков составляла примерно 50 миллионов рублей за самолет". "Сейчас полная стоимость модернизации с ремонтом штурмовика Су-25 составляет более 120 миллионов рублей", - сообщил источник.

"Модернизация Су-25 производится по серийной технологии на авиаремонтном заводе ь121 в подмосковной Кубинке", - напомнил он.

Отвечая на вопрос агентства, соответствует ли действительности озвученная в СМИ стоимость нового самолета Су-25СМ в 400 млн рублей, собеседник агентства сказал "Новые Су-25СМ не выпускаются, и, следовательно, указанная стоимость не соответствует действительности".

----------


## kfmut

Какая интересная арифметика получается 10 штук модернизируют в год, самые последние машины пойдут на модернизацию чуть ли не через десяток лет от сегодняшнего момента... а есть ли у нас машины свежее ~20 летнего возвраста?

----------


## AC

> Какая интересная арифметика получается 10 штук модернизируют в год, самые последние машины пойдут на модернизацию чуть ли не через десяток лет от сегодняшнего момента... а есть ли у нас машины свежее ~20 летнего возвраста?


Нету свежее ~20 летнего возвраста?  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Нету свежее ~20 летнего возвраста?


Самые "новейшие" - БМ-ы - 90 года выпуска.

----------


## Nazar

> Не совсем так. Второй испытательный полет может делать и строевой летчик, не ниже второго класса допущенный приказом по объединению. Например, в Пушкине так и было, крайний раз осенью 2010года.


Леш, поговорил с отцом, он имел допуск к испытательным полетам после АРЗ, допуск *именно к испытательным полетам, имели летчики не ниже первого класса, и имеющие соответственный допуск*, допуск к облетам (после испытателей ), имели летчики начиная со второго класса.

----------


## leha-lp

Я поправился выше, все правильно вы пишите. А, по поводу того, что летчики с частей принимают не так как Ахтубинские, это факт и появился он не вчера. Простой пример первый Су-27 отремонтированный в Пушкине принимали Лодейнопольцы, технический состав написал 29 замечаний, командующий 6 А ВВС и ПВО сказал командиру засунь этот акт себе и ИАС в *опу(ибо хрен заводу, а не лицензия), и поехал летчик и приняли, сделав все полеты, закрыв глаза на все отказы, под честное слово, что завод в части все устранит.

----------


## FLOGGER

Замечания бывают разные и 29-это еще мало о чем говорит. На матчасти можно написать столько замечаний, сколько захочешь. Можно написать и сотню, и больше замечаний, а машина будет летать совершенно надежно и безопасно. К тому же 20АРЗ и Лодейное Поле не так уж далеко друг от друга и при необходимости могут  и доехать до части для оказания помощи. Видимо, у завода были очень веские резоны, чтоб машина была сдана именно  в этот  срок, а не позже.

----------


## muk33

Испонилось *40 лет Центру подготовки летчиков-испытателей (ЦПЛИ) ГЛИЦ им.В.П.Чкалова*. По этому случаю в Ахтубинске 28 октября состоялись праздничные мероприятия. После возложения цветов к мемориалу "Крыло Икара" состоялась научно-практическая конференция на тему "Проблемы подготовки кадров испытателей авиационной техники". В ней помимо испытателей и ветеранов ГЛИЦ приняли участие представители ШЛИ (г.Жуковский) во главе с её начальником *В.Г.Кондратенко* (выпускник ЦПЛИ 1974 года), ОКБ Сухого (выступил *С.Л.Богдан* - выпускник ЦПЛИ 1993 года), ОКБ Яковлева, Воронежского ВАИУ и другие. После конференции участники посетили здание ЦПЛИ, познакомились с его учебно- материальной базой, слушателями 30 и 31 наборов, а затем были приглашены на праздничный ужин.
К сожалению пресса (в отличие от авиационной общественности) этого события не заметила (а помощник начальника ГЛИЦ по связям с прессой в этом году сокращен), поэтому привожу ссылку на прошлогоднюю статью: http://www.redstar.ru/2010/09/02_09/2_01.html

----------


## leha-lp

Резон был один – получить лицензию, это был их первый Су-27. Замечания такие, что наша ТЭЧ, его после перегона, еще год ковыряла, что бы он летать начал.

----------


## muk33

> Резон был один – получить лицензию, это был их первый Су-27. Замечания такие, что наша ТЭЧ, его после перегона, еще год ковыряла, что бы он летать начал.


А вы в курсе истории, как они пытались наладить ремонт Су-33 и что из этого вышло?

----------


## leha-lp

В общих чертах, без подробностей.

----------


## FLOGGER

Насколько я знаю, из этого ничего не вышло.

----------


## AndyK

Что из это вышло (верное, что из этого не вышло  :Smile: ) ясно и так, иначе бы не один только КнААПО 33-и ремонтил. А вот сам история безусловно интересна

----------


## Pilot

Более 100 новых и модернизированных самолетов и вертолетов получили ВВС Восточного военного округа



Хабаровск. 1 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В 2011 году в Военно-воздушные силы Восточного военного округа поступило более 100 единиц новой и модернизированной авиационной техники, сообщил пресс-секретарь командующего войсками Восточного военного округа подполковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Так, авиабаза, расположенная в поселке Черниговка Приморского края, в 2011 году получила 12 ударных вертолетов Ка-52. В настоящее время активно осуществляется переподготовка экипажей на эти боевые машины", - заявил И.Мугинов "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник.

По его словам, парк армейской авиации осенью пополнился восемью новыми вертолетами Ми-8АМТШ, оснащенными системами спутниковой навигации ГЛОНАСС и GPS. "Кроме того, до конца 2011 года в округ поступят еще два транспортных вертолета Ми-26, которые предназначены для перевозки крупногабаритных грузов и техники весом до 20 тонн", - сказал представитель округа.

Он отметил, что подразделения штурмовой авиации округа в 2011 году получили 12 модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ. Еще 12 самолетов этой модификации поступят в начале следующего года, сообщил И.Мугинов.

Также в 2011 году авиапарк ВВС Восточного военного округа пополнился двумя новыми многоцелевыми истребителями Су-30М2 и 46 модернизированными истребителями Су-27СМ.

По словам И.Мугинова, наряду с обновлением авиапарка ВВС округа активно идет переоснащение авиабаз новыми образцами специальной автомобильной техники.

Авиация Восточного военного округа в течение 2011 года решала многоплановые задачи по перевозке личного состава и доставке грузов в отдаленные военные гарнизоны, патрулированию воздушного пространства РФ в зоне ответственности. Воинские части и подразделения армейской и фронтовой авиации принимали активное участие во всех проводимых в округе тактических учениях от батальона и выше. Средний налет часов летчиков по сравнению с прошлым годом увеличился в полтора раза и в среднем составил более 100 часов.

Такое масштабное обновление авиационного парка на востоке России произошло впервые за многие годы, отметил И.Мугинов.

----------


## Chizh

> Также в 2011 году авиапарк ВВС Восточного военного округа пополнился двумя новыми многоцелевыми истребителями Су-30М2 и 46 модернизированными истребителями Су-27СМ.


46 Су-27СМ за год?!

----------


## Nazar

> 46 Су-27СМ за год?!


Да, меня тоже эта цифра удивила... :Confused:

----------


## timsz

Скорее 4-6)

----------


## FLOGGER

А налет "свыше 100 часов" не удивил? Это достоверно?

----------


## Nazar

> А налет "свыше 100 часов" не удивил? Это достоверно?


Это не удивило, но опять-же, взяли скорее всего среднюю цифру, не смотря на типы ЛА.

----------


## leha-lp

46 самолетов, это бред, просто им в подчинение они попали, начиная с начала 2011 учебного года. Про 100 часов среднего налета по ИА, правда.

----------


## Евгений

> Форумчане! семьям погибших пермских летчиков нужна помощь.
> Реквизиты счета для перечисления средств в помощь семьям погибших летчиков:
> 
> Расчетный счет: 40703810349090050028 в Западно-Уральском банке Сбербанка РФ г. Перми.
> К/счет 30101810900000000603
> БИК 045773603
> ИНН 7707083893
> КПП 590202002
> ОГРН 1027700132195
> ...


Большое спасибо Всем откликнувшимся и пришедшим на помощь. Собрано более1000000 руб . Деньги переданы семьям.... К сожалению до сих пор не выплачена страховка МО и Ваши взносы помогли семьям погибших . СПАСИБО ВАМ!

----------


## Холостяк

Второе за месяц появление российских военных самолетов над Балтийским морем не на шутку переполошило прибалтийские страны и НАТО. Хотя полет осуществлялся над нейтральными водами, тем не менее в воздух были подняты истребители НАТО. В самой Прибалтике инцидент сочли вызывающим опасения, а участившиеся случаи появления в регионе российских военных самолетов – неприятным сигналом.
Появление над Балтикой российских военных самолетов вынудило НАТО дважды за сутки поднимать свои борта в воздушное пространство над Литвой.
Вылеты произошли в понедельник с интервалом менее чем в четыре часа. В первый раз сигнал в Шяуляй был получен в 8.56, в последний – в 12.14, сообщили чиновники министерства.
Первый раз датские истребители, выполняющие миссию НАТО по охране воздушного пространства над Прибалтикой, сопровождали транспортный самолет Ан-26, который летел из Калининграда в основную часть России. Не приземлившись, истребитель, сообщает DELFI, сопроводил летевший в том же направлении бомбардировщик Ту-134 (возможно, имелся в виду учебно-боевой бомбардировщик Ту-134УБЛ, использующийся для первичного обучения курсантов летного состава для самолетов типа Ту-22М и Ту-160 – прим. ВЗГЛЯД).
Второй раз истребители НАТО поднялись в воздух около полудня, чтобы сопроводить самолет-разведчик Ил-20, летевший из России в Калининград, а вскоре сопроводили и еще один Ан-26, следовавший в обратном направлении.
И хотя все полеты были осуществлены над нейтральными водами и согласно установленному ранее плану, произошедшее, признались литовские чиновники, вызвало у страны серьезную озабоченность.
«Интенсивность таких полетов российских самолетов вызывает озабоченность. Это еще раз показывает значение и необходимость воздушной полиции НАТО в странах Балтии», – заявила в этой связи пресс-секретарь министра обороны страны Угне Науйокайтите.
Этот случай стал уже вторым за последний месяц. Так, три недели назад два российских бомбардировщика Ту-22 и два истребителя Су-27 около 30 минут осуществляли патрулирование над нейтральными водами Балтики в сопровождении бортов НАТО. До этого аналогичный случай произошел в апреле этого года.
«Эти полеты возобновились над Балтийским морем. Такого не было со времен окончания холодной войны. Это недвусмысленный политический сигнал странам – членам НАТО, демонстрация силы», – комментировал в конце октября произошедшее министр обороны Латвии Артис Пабрикс.
Глава военного ведомства тогда же напомнил, что решение возобновить полеты военной авиации над Балтикой было принято в 2007 году тогдашним президентом России Владимиром Путиным.
Тогда же экс-глава МВД Янис Адамсонс попытался успокоить своих земляков, заявив, что России бомбить Латвию просто незачем. «В начале 90-х годов я был начальником Военно-морских сил. И мы тогда раз пять ноту подавали в связи с полетами российских самолетов. Были случаи, когда российские самолеты нарушали наше воздушное пространство. Но если самолеты летают в нейтральном воздушном пространстве, то ничего страшного в этом нет. К тому же зачем России бомбить Латвию? Можно одну дивизию сюда кинуть, и на этом все закончится», – заявлял он в интервью одному из латвийских телеканалов.
Добавим, что в понедельник также стало известно о том, что российский военный самолет вторгся в воздушное пространство Финляндии. По данным министерства обороны страны, борт-нарушитель находился в небе государства около пяти минут. Других подробностей произошедшего не сообщается.
Вместе с тем это стало уже третьим нарушением воздушного пространства Финляндии за год: ранее аналогичный инцидент произошел с американским и шведским бортами

Подробнее: http://news.mail.ru/politics/7276230/.

----------


## Антон

> Второе за месяц появление российских военных самолетов над Балтийским морем не на шутку переполошило прибалтийские страны и НАТО. 
> Подробнее: http://news.mail.ru/politics/7276230/.


А вот и фоки :Wink: 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/romma2/album/172350/

----------


## leha-lp

Всего по две УР на F-16, проблемы у супостата с дальностью и продолжиттельностью однако...

----------


## Serega

> Всего по две УР на F-16, проблемы у супостата с дальностью и продолжиттельностью однако...


 - да эти траблы у ф-16 были всегда. Если на фотки посмотреть, так практически на каждой он тащит подкрыльевые баки, хоть к пилонам их приваривай.

Израиль ваще баки "надул" подкрыльевые, кроме того еще и наверх громоздят.

----------


## vosh

> Всего по две УР на F-16, проблемы у супостата с дальностью и продолжиттельностью однако...


В этом смысле Сушки вообще паржняком летели)))
В последнее время учебные вылеты с вооружением проводятся(кроме учений) или нет?

----------


## Redav

> В этом смысле Сушки вообще паржняком летели)))


В нейтральных водах наши пролетели и уже такой вой поднят, а были бы с боевой загрузкой, то истерика была бы ого-го какой.

А теперь нашей стороне задавать вопрос: "Это что за фигня такая"? И в духе патриотичности правдорубские журналисты могли бы порадовать мирову общественность.

... из-за агрессивных, непродуманных и не профессиональных действий авиации НАТО мир находился на грани третьей мировой войны. Вооруженные до зубов ястребы атаковали самолеты российских ВВС выполнявших перелёт в нейтральных водах в соответствии с международными правилами, договорённостями, соглашениями. Только выдержка, мужество и профессиональное мастерство российских лётчиков спасло мир от вооруженного конфликта и его перерастания в третью мировую войну.
Российские эксперты заявляют, что провокации и агрессивное поведение натовских пилотов давно стало их "визитной карточкой". 
Наш источник в Кремле сообщил, что в ближайшее время на Совете Безопасности будет рассмотрен вопрос о выработке предложений по недопущению впредь подобных ситуаций со стороны стран НАТО. Российский МИД получил указания выразить озабоченность российского руководства странам чьи пилоты уже не раз своими действиями провоцировали военный конфликт.

...ну как-то так примерно  :Cool: 



> В последнее время учебные вылеты с вооружением проводятся(кроме учений) или нет?


А нафига у учебных вылетах /не на полигон/ нужно вооружение?

----------


## Монтажник

почему порожняком, посмотрите фото внимательней

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4420/..._fc7276a5_orig

----------


## FLOGGER

> Всего по две УР на F-16, проблемы у супостата с дальностью и продолжиттельностью однако...


Да вообще уже давно известно, что у супостата говно самолеты.




> ... из-за агрессивных, непродуманных и не профессиональных действий авиации НАТО мир находился на грани третьей мировой войны. Вооруженные до зубов ястребы атаковали самолеты российских ВВС выполнявших перелёт в нейтральных водах в соответствии с международными правилами, договорённостями, соглашениями. Только выдержка, мужество и профессиональное мастерство российских лётчиков спасло мир от вооруженного конфликта и его перерастания в третью мировую войну.


Параноидальный бред.
P.S. Здесь на Форуме действительно кто-то считает, что НАТО обосралось при виде Ан-26 или Ил-20?

----------


## GUMAR

Красавцы! А эти, которые в "НАТе", из мухи слона...

----------


## Антон

> Да вообще уже давно известно, что у супостата говно самолеты.
> 
> 
> Параноидальный бред.
> P.S. Здесь на Форуме действительно кто-то считает, что НАТО обосралось при виде Ан-26 или Ил-20?


Ну если они подняли Феки, значит шухер у них там всё-таки был :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну если они подняли Феки, значит шухер у них там всё-таки был


Так я и говорю, что обосрались. И это еще АН-26! А, если б Ан-2 полетел, то вообще 3,14... Не иначе война.

----------


## AC

> А вот и фоки
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/romma2/album/172350/


Ну, порой и они и вместе по одному плану в тех краях летают, и вполне себе взаимодействуют:
http://wp.mil.pl/pl/galeria/4334
 :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну, порой и они и вместе по одному плану в тех краях леают, и вполне себе взаимодействуют:
> http://wp.mil.pl/pl/galeria/4334


 Для некоторых это очень сложно, буквально интегральное исчисление. Высшая математика! Враг обязательно должон быть, а, главное, повержен!

----------


## vosh

> почему порожняком, посмотрите фото внимательней
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4420/..._fc7276a5_orig


Виноват, буду внимательней.

----------


## muk33

> Испонилось *40 лет Центру подготовки летчиков-испытателей (ЦПЛИ) ГЛИЦ им.В.П.Чкалова*. ....
> К сожалению пресса (в отличие от авиационной общественности) этого события не заметила


По этой теме ссылка на городской сайт Ахтубинска: http://www.adm-akhtubinsk.ru/home/no...011-11-02.html, Чуть позже информацию дал -таки сайт МО РФ: http://mil.ru/elections/news/more.ht...0763974@egNews

----------


## Холостяк

_Министерство обороны России заказало у Объединенной судостроительной корпорации разработку аванпроекта перспективного авианесущего крейсера. Об этом, как сообщает «Интерфакс», заявил министр обороны России Анатолий Сердюков.
Аванпроект авианосца должен быть готов до конца 2012 года. «Промышленность, а точнее говоря, ОСК должна нам показать. Если нас это устроит, если мы будем понимать, что он (авианосец – примечание «Ленты.ру») один и его сопровождающие суда будут обладать каким-то потенциалом, которого у нас сейчас нет и который создать другими кораблями невозможно, то не исключен вариант его строительства», – пояснил Сердюков.
|Лента.ру|_

*Кубинка.*

Ссылка: http://anothercity.livejournal.com/267162.html

----------


## Холостяк

*О как!*  
Создаваемая к декабрю 2011 года система воздушно-космической обороны позволит перехватывать любые ракеты, вплоть до гиперзвуковых, сообщил во вторник на коллегии Минобороны РФ глава военного ведомства Анатолий Сердюков.
«Интеграция систем позволит перехватывать любые цели со скоростями, вплоть до гиперзвуковых — и в воздухе, и в космосе»,- сказал министр.

Подробнее: http://news.mail.ru/politics/7395581/

----------


## Nazar

Ну все, я спокоен, а то тут давеча сказали какие-то космические корабли к нам летять из космосу.
Сердюков их еще в районе Марса перехватит и покарает наглых инопланетных захватчиков :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

> Всего по две УР на F-16, проблемы у супостата с дальностью и продолжиттельностью однако...


Проблема с дальностью и продолжительностью у МиГ-29.
У F-16 с этим все нормально, для его класса самолетов.

----------


## Chizh

> Ну если они подняли Феки, значит шухер у них там всё-таки был


Вообще-то они все наши обнаруженные самолеты перехватывают. Обычная практика.
Во-первых тренируются, во-вторых показывают нам, что бдят и готовы ко всему.

----------


## Nazar

> Проблема с дальностью и продолжительностью у МиГ-29.
> У F-16 с этим все нормально, для его класса самолетов.


Да ладно. И что, у F-16C на много больше БР, чем у Миг-29 
Кстати, какие модификации сравниваете?

----------


## Chizh

> Да ладно. И что, у F-16C на много больше БР, чем у Миг-29 
> Кстати, какие модификации сравниваете?


Если сравнить МиГ-29 9-13 и F-16C blc 25, то 16-й летает раза в 2 дальше.
Дальность МиГ-29, без подвесок, без ПТБ, на 12000 м = 1250 км.
Дальность F-16C, без подвесок, без ПТБ, на 35000 футов, около 2500 км.

----------


## Nazar

> Если сравнить МиГ-29 9-13 и F-16C blc 25, то 16-й летает раза в 2 дальше.
> Дальность МиГ-29, без подвесок, без ПТБ, на 12000 м = 1250 км.
> Дальность F-16C, без подвесок, без ПТБ, на 35000 футов, около 2500 км.


Я вообще спрашивал про боевой радиус, а не про перегоночную дальность, разница в этом параметре не такая значительная, да и с дальностью вы немного в одном месте преувеличили, в другом приуменьшили , примерно полтора там соотношение, но не два раза.

----------


## Chizh

> Я вообще спрашивал про боевой радиус, а не про перегоночную дальность, разница в этом параметре не такая значительная, да и с дальностью вы немного в одном месте преувеличили, в другом приуменьшили , примерно полтора там соотношение, но не два раза.


Цифры по дальности МиГ-29 я взял из РЛЭ 9-13. Если у Вас есть более авторитетный источник - прошу.
Цифру дальности F-16 высчитал из номограмм часового расхода на крейсерском режиме полета данных в разделе Performance Data из TO1F-16C-1 (1984).

----------


## Sr10

А в чем принципиальная проблема по дальности/радиусу ?
 F16 самый распространенный боевой самолет в мире, применялся абсолютно во всех бурях, освобождениях и принуждениях за последние пару десятков лет. Вроде никто громко на него не жаловался. Для них дозаправка - обыденное дело, могут взлетать с малым запасом топлива, но максимальной ударной нагрузкой, сразу после набора приняли, сколько войдет, от страто(извините за выражение)танкера – и вперед разгружаться. А на сопровождение вроде-бы всегда с подвесными баками взлетают, так дешевле и проще. Будет необходимость – сбросит, но кажется, такой ситуации в обозримом прошлом не возникало, обе прогуливающиеся стороны обычно ведут себя пристойно.

----------


## Холостяк

*Минобороны РФ "проспало" революцию в бронетехнике, а летчиков обрекло на роль камикадзе*

Министерство обороны РФ "проспало" важнейшие изменения в области вооружений. Не заметив, что иностранная бронетехника обзавелась защитой нового поколения, а войны становятся бесконтактными, российские военачальники оставили армию без эффективных противотанковых ракет, бьет тревогу "Независимое военное обозрение". 
Вместо того, чтобы исправлять ошибки, Минобороны, видимо, с помощью мистификации включило в небывало дорогую госпрограмму вооружений до 2020 года вертолеты Ми-28Н ("Ночной охотник") и Ка-52 ("Аллигатор") с устаревшими противотанковыми ракетными комплексами (ПТРК) второго поколения, полагает издание. *К моменту завершения ГПВ-2020 вертолетные ПТРК "Атака" и "Вихрь-М", принятые на вооружение в середине 1990-х, будут отставать от зарубежных образцов третьего поколения на 25 лет*. В итоге экипажам этих вертолетов в случае реальной войны будет уготована участь камикадзе.
Не лучше обстоит дело с ПТРК российских танков Т-72. Напомним, что эти боевые машины начальник Генштаба РФ Николай Макаров в ходе недавней встречи с журналистами с горя вообще отказался обсуждать, раскритиковав лишь более современный Т-90.

http://nnm.ru/blogs/Ser-ser/minoboro...kamikadze/#cut

*Недавно все отечественные СМИ обошло очередное громкое заявление из уст начальника Генерального Штаба ВС РФ генерала-армии Николая Макарова: по его словам, большая часть отечественной военной техники безнадежно отстала от иностранной. Произошло это на заседании Общественной палаты РФ, в присутствии большого числа приглашенных экспертов.* 

http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/nekorre...sravnenie/#cut

----------


## Sciuro

> *Минобороны РФ "проспало" революцию в бронетехнике, а летчиков обрекло на роль камикадзе*
> 
> Министерство обороны РФ "проспало" важнейшие изменения в области вооружений. Не заметив, что иностранная бронетехника обзавелась защитой нового поколения, а войны становятся бесконтактными, российские военачальники оставили армию без эффективных противотанковых ракет, бьет тревогу "Независимое военное обозрение". 
> Вместо того, чтобы исправлять ошибки, Минобороны, видимо, с помощью мистификации включило в небывало дорогую госпрограмму вооружений до 2020 года вертолеты Ми-28Н ("Ночной охотник") и Ка-52 ("Аллигатор") с устаревшими противотанковыми ракетными комплексами (ПТРК) второго поколения, полагает издание. *К моменту завершения ГПВ-2020 вертолетные ПТРК "Атака" и "Вихрь-М", принятые на вооружение в середине 1990-х, будут отставать от зарубежных образцов третьего поколения на 25 лет*. В итоге экипажам этих вертолетов в случае реальной войны будет уготована участь камикадзе.
> Не лучше обстоит дело с ПТРК российских танков Т-72. Напомним, что эти боевые машины начальник Генштаба РФ Николай Макаров в ходе недавней встречи с журналистами с горя вообще отказался обсуждать, раскритиковав лишь более современный Т-90.
> 
> http://nnm.ru/blogs/Ser-ser/minoboro...kamikadze/#cut
> 
> *Недавно все отечественные СМИ обошло очередное громкое заявление из уст начальника Генерального Штаба ВС РФ генерала-армии Николая Макарова: по его словам, большая часть отечественной военной техники безнадежно отстала от иностранной. Произошло это на заседании Общественной палаты РФ, в присутствии большого числа приглашенных экспертов.* 
> ...


Ммм... Свежий предвыборный желток.  :Wink:

----------


## APKAH

> К моменту завершения ГПВ-2020 вертолетные ПТРК "Атака" и "Вихрь-М", принятые на вооружение в середине 1990-х, будут отставать от зарубежных образцов третьего поколения на 25 лет[/B].


 До 20-го года западные европейские страны обанкротятся по несколько раз еще, куда им до развития современных ПТРК, и дружить скорее всего к 20-му году с РФ уже будут по настоящему. 
А США применять ПТРК смогут только руками наемников или таких стран как Грузия или других стран "жополизов".
Так что ничего страшного, к тому же к 20-му году наши конструкторы уже что-нибудь придумают  :Smile: 




> большая часть отечественной военной техники безнадежно отстала от иностранной


Так было уже в 30-е, Сталин тогда накупил современных изделий заграницей, хоть и бывало втридорого, но это дало свои результаты. Покупать зарубежную технику и копировать это нормально. Вон автопром до конца дней СССР по лицензии автомобили западные выпускал, первые двигатели для Мигов тоже копировали с английских, заводы американцы помогали строить, так что не все так плохо

----------


## kfmut

> Так было уже в 30-е, Сталин тогда накупил современных изделий заграницей, хоть и бывало втридорого, но это дало свои результаты. Покупать зарубежную технику и копировать это нормально. Вон автопром до конца дней СССР по лицензии автомобили западные выпускал, первые двигатели для Мигов тоже копировали с английских, заводы американцы помогали строить, так что не все так плохо


Покупали не технику(точнее не только), покупали технологии производства и оборудование для производства под эти технологии, именно что не занимались копированием, а какие сейчас образцы вооружения у нас хотят купить с технологией производства? И кто нам их продаст? "Тёрки" по АСУ на "Мистрале" в этом отношении более чем показательны...

----------


## Холостяк

> Покупали не технику(точнее не только), покупали технологии производства и оборудование для производства под эти технологии, именно что не занимались копированием, а какие сейчас образцы вооружения у нас хотят купить с технологией производства? И кто нам их продаст? "Тёрки" по АСУ на "Мистрале" в этом отношении более чем показательны...


Так есть! Поэтому в Китае без проблем копируют и не парятся.... Надо было один Мистраль взять и "клонировать"... Хотя упс..., у нас ужо заводы и клонированный импортный велосипед не смогут серийно построить..., разве что прокачают какой-то советской разработкой и запчастью...

----------


## muk33

Данное происшествие СМИ практически не заметили, а ведь чудом избежали более серьезных последствий: http://www.lifenews.ru/news/73193. Правильное изложение - в комментарии.

----------


## APKAH

Да уж, их и так осталось мало, а такие предпосылки дают перед смертью, жуть, мстят чтоли. Что Ту-5, что Ту-3  :Rolleyes:

----------


## muk33

В Ахтубинске состоялся юбилейный, 30-й выпуск летчиков-испытателей ЦПЛИ. Дипломы получили 7 летчиков.

----------


## Pilot

первый полет второго серийного Су-35  http://www.knaapo.com/rus/gallery/ev..._ser_su-35.wbp

----------


## muk33

> В Ахтубинске состоялся юбилейный, 30-й выпуск летчиков-испытателей ЦПЛИ. Дипломы получили 7 летчиков.


Появилась информация о выпуске : http://www.function.mil.ru/news_page...0835151@egNews

----------


## timsz

А вот и новые Су-27СМ(3)
http://www.knaapo.com/rus/gallery/ev...27sm/index.wbp

красные 55, 56, 57, 59. Где 58?

----------


## Aca Srb

^
http://www.knaapo.com/rus/popup.wbp?...sm3_26_big.jpg

----------


## muk33

Интервью начальника ГЛИЦ полковника Р.А.Бариева радио "Эхо Москвы": http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/voen...73-echo/#video

----------


## Холостяк

*«Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» отлетались*

http://svpressa.ru/society/article/50956/

Главный аэродром базирования знаменитых пилотажных групп теперь будет бизнес-терминалом Керимова
То, во что отказывались верить многие военные летчики, случилось. Правительство России распорядилось открыть знаменитый подмосковный военный аэродром Кубинка для выполнения международных полетов гражданских воздушных судов. Большую часть авиабазы в 2010 году на организованном Министерством обороны аукционе выкупил миллиардер Сулейман Керимов. Кубинка миллиардеру понадобилась, чтобы возвести на ней терминал для бизнес-авиации. Действительно, очень удобно. Отличное летное поле, много места для самолетных стоянок, да и Москва под боком. Но на Кубинке по сей день базируются наши уникальные пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи», летающие на серийных фронтовых истребителях Су-27 и МиГ-29. Мастерством их пилотов восхищалось полмира. И очень многие обоснованно опасаются, что и «Стрижи», и «Витязи», скорее всего, теперь отлетались. 
История вопроса такова. С 1938 года Кубинка практически полностью использовалась только военными самолетами. В 1993 году сюда перевели часть боевых машин и управление самой мощной в наших ВВС в тот период 16-й воздушной армии, выведенной из Германии. Армия эта стала стержнем противовоздушной обороны Москвы. Но быстро усохла вначале до авиационного корпуса, а потом и вовсе перестала существовать. Сегодня на аэродроме остались Центр показа авиационной техники имени Ивана Кожедуба, в который входят пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи», ОАО «121-й авиационный ремонтный завод», 226-й отдельный смешанный авиационный полк (вертолёты Ми-28, Ми-8, самолёты Ан-12, Ан-24, Ан-26, Ан-30, Ту-134) и учебно-спортивная организация Кубинский АТСК РОСТО. Для огромной авиабазы - слезы.
В 2009 году в рамках программы приватизации *премьер-министр Владимир Путин* исключил Кубинку из перечня аэродромов совместного базирования.В 2010 году земельный участок размером 46 гектаров (весь аэродром занимает 60 гектаров) с прилегающей инфраструктурой за $7 млн на тендере Минобороны выкупил Керимов для осуществления своих бизнес-проектов. ООО «Нафта-Москва», которая управляет его активами, планирует возвести на базе пока еще боевого аэродрома международный бизнес-терминал. Объем требуемых инвестиций оценивается в сумму *миллиард долларов*. Уже к 2018 году предполагается преобразование Кубинки в гражданский аэропорт.
Что теперь будет со «Стрижами» и «Витязями»? Этого, похоже, не знает никто. Генералы, да и сам министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков не раз говорили о том, что не допускают и мысли о расформировании прогремевших на весь мир пилотажных групп. Но по гарнизону, да и не только по нему, давно ползут слухи, что постепенно военных выставят с аэродрома. Скорее всего, переведут в Липецк. Без сомнения, это и будет конец. В то, что все до единого здешние асы немедленно возьмут под козырек, побросают подмосковные квартиры и отправятся с семьями туда, где их никто не ждет, верится слабо. Рапорт на увольнение хотя бы нескольких означает, что крутить в небе на истребителях немыслимой сложности фигуры группового пилотажа уже не получится. Невероятная слетанность групп, чтобы от крыла до крыла - всего пара метров, достигается годами. Заменить выбывших долго не получится. 
О том, какие последствия будет иметь передача Кубинки коммерсантам, корреспондент «СП» поговорил с *заслуженным летчиком-испытателем, Героем России полковником Магомедом Толбоевым:*
*«СП»: - Вы еще недавно заявляли, что едва ли не в одиночку бьетесь за Кубинку. Выходит, проиграли?*
– Да, выступал и на телевидении, и по радио, и в газетах. Но я не могу противостоять правительству России. Высказывал и высказываю свое мнение – мнение офицера Российской армии, полковника Военно-Воздушных сил, который уважает свою русскую авиацию. Когда ее уничтожают – это боль души. За что и почему русскую авиацию пытаются уничтожить всеми путями, я не понимаю. И вот сегодня этот карательный меч достиг Кубинки. 
*«СП»: - Каково значение этого аэродрома?*
– Кубинка – это несущая конструкция всего бывшего Московского, а теперь Западного военного округа. Это не только аэродром. Это, например, еще и подземные базы. От Кубинки до Кремля ведет прямая подземная железная дорога. А теперь вся эта инфраструктура попадает в руки коммерсантов.
*«СП»: - Сколько единиц военной авиатехники там пока базируется?*
– Точно не могу сказать. Но их количество измеряется сотнями: это «Русские витязи» на Су-27, это «Стрижи» на МиГ-29, это «Русские гусары» на Су-25. Поймите, Кубинка – это фундамент нашей авиации. 
*«СП»: - Если этот аэродром собираются преобразовать в гражданский аэропорт к 2018 году, куда перебазируют «Стрижей» и «Витязей»? Или они останутся там же?*
– Их будут перебазировать под Липецк.
*«СП»: - А сами летчики туда поедут?*
– Этот вопрос я тоже поднимал. Люди уже привыкли, ужились, обустроились, а теперь им куда-то сниматься с места. Военного человека обидеть ничего не стоит: в силу своей присяги он не может сопротивляться. «Тяготы и лишения переносить достойно» – так написано в уставе, и мы это выполняем. Но бизнесмены этим пользуются. У них и так все хорошо, но лучше бы они этим военным летчикам дали землю под дачи в Подмосковье. Военные – эта самая оскорбленная часть населения России.
*«СП»: - То есть, отдавая Кубинку под коммерческое использование, мы ставим под угрозу существование элитных пилотажных групп?*
– У всех уважающих себя стран помимо национального герба, гимна и флага, существует своя национальная пилотажная группа: у испанцев, у итальянцев, у французов, американцев. Они летают от имени своего государства, своего народа и президента. Наших – уничтожают. В 90-х годах мы с Анатолием Квочуром летали с этими группами по всему миру: Америка, Южная Африка, Тайланд, Австралия – в самые трудные времена мы показывали, что Россия жива. И сегодня нам говорят «Вы никто». Для меня лично как офицера русской армии это оскорбительно.
*«СП»: - Как перевод с этого аэродрома скажется на подготовке пилотажных групп.*
– Плохо скажется, потому что единая система будет разрушена. У нас уже нет авиации: 3-4 самолета за год построили, и сразу «Ура!» по всем каналам. Нам таких самолетов нужно не 3-4, а 1304!
*«СП»: - Какие авиабазы теперь будут ближайшими к Москве?*
– Ближе Воронежа и Липецка ничего не будет.
*«СП»: - А что с летной школой, с обучением новых летчиков?*
– У нас четыре года не было набора курсантов, которые должны прийти на смену нынешним летчикам. Только в этом году министр обороны разрешил возобновить набор. Я вообще ничего не могу понять: территория России – это не Швейцария, и не Ватикан. Это огромная страна, которой нужна соответствующей мощи авиация. Югославию разгромили авиацией за двадцать с лишним дней, не вводя в нее ни одного солдата НАТО. Ливию разгромили авиацией, Ирак – тоже. Все зависит от Военно-Воздушных сил. Поэтому русскую авиацию надо сохранить и поднимать не единичными покупками, а масштабными.
*«СП»: - А кто теперь будет обеспечивать защиту неба Москвы?*
– Да никто не будет. У России сегодня только одна надежда – на ядерные ракеты.

----------


## Павел1988

Маразм крепчал. Если это реально Толбоев наговорил, уважения у меня к нему убавилось значительно. Столько ахинеи в таком коротком интервью. Какие нахер Гусары? Этой группы уже сто лет не существует. В Кубинке остались только пилотажники и АРЗ. ЛА штук 20. Москву прикрывают вообще не они, а Хотилово, при чем тут Липецк и Воронеж?
Скупили территорию, которая никак не использовалась, сараи какие-то брошенные. И даже если там будут летать гражданские, не вижу повода для паники. У нас в Бесе вроде тоже всякой всячины помимо вояк крутится, и частников в том числе, и ничего, БП не страдает. Набрасывать всякую чушь не надоело? А то может и мне тогда про конец света в след. году написать?

----------


## APKAH

> [B][SIZE=4]
> 
> В 2009 году в рамках программы приватизации *премьер-министр Владимир Путин* исключил Кубинку из перечня аэродромов совместного базирования.
> 
> У России сегодня только одна надежда – на ядерные ракеты.


Ну опять же Путин как всегда и везде  :Biggrin: 
Да даже если и так - если решил ему видней. Каждому со своей колокольни виднеется свое.
Но надо определиться, или идти в ногу с реалиями настоящего времени или продолжать жить старыми мотивами. Деньги идут на главное - на социалку - а содержать не особо нужные авиационные части ни к чему, поэтому и сокращение идет. "Витязи" со "Стрижами" никуда не денутся, даже вон еще "Соколы России" появились. 
Вообще по такой теории в РФ может быть одна база, но такая, которая бы качественно решала все задачи. Качеством а не количеством. В науку надо вкладывать в разработки.
 Про ядерные ракеты - без войск РВСН авиация да и все остальное просто будет не нужно (не поможет). Враг то известен.

----------


## Sr10

Да, бред в каждой строчке.  Измеряющееся сотнями кол-во самолетов на фундаменте нашей авиации, крутящих пилотаж “немыслимой” сложности с “невероятной” слетанностью + “митро-2” прямиком в кремль… И главное –  полковнику совершенно неясно кто и за что уничтожает нашу авиацию :(
Полное ощущение, что текст писала школота, ушибленная дебилятором в имперском духе, верящая, что продолжается холодная война и единственное наше спасение – ядреные ракеты, которых все боятся до дрожи в коленках. 
Всем понятно, конечно, что Липецк не подмосковье, и туда никто не хочет, и вообще обидно что отнимают насиженное место, но такую-то ахинею нести зачем ?  И не поможет, и дураком выглядеть не очень-то здорово. И вообще, как гласит народная мудрость – снявши голову, по волосам не плачут.

----------


## Холостяк

По мне так вполне жестко и конкретно сказал мужик, не взерая на лица. Все у него правильно, что "Гусары" - были такие.., он их и помянул в суе... В чем проблема? Как и Кубинка Москву прикрывала, тож задачи такие были... А что, уже угроз у нас никаких или они координально поменялись? Нет - все теже лица! И эт не значит что прикрывать могут с дальнего рубежа типа с какого-нибудь Краснодарского края. Аэродром развалили специально, как и потом эту всю помойку и продали. Эт так всегда делается - обанкрачивают и потом за копейку покупают. У меня серьезные сомнения, что там делать что-то будут типа "АвиаСколково".., там сделают обычную помойку и все. Места достаточно. Никто и не вякнет - частная территория. Что Путин.., так к нему по Кубинке лично обращались - ему пофигу, так как ему главное чтоб бизнес жировал. Тоже об этом все мы знаем. На вопросы слышали как он отвечал? Так я тоже послушал и считаю, что из людей не то что делают, а они уже запросто считают людей баранами хавающим всякую хрень... Касаемо этих пилотажных групп, то считаю, что эти пестрые шоумены вообще "не пришей рукавицу" и в боевых ВВС им не место. Тут проблемка другая - лучший боевой полк превратили в огрызок какой-то, который потом и выкинули на помойку.... При этом все боевые офицеры как бараны себя вели, правильно так к ним сейчас и относятся.
А обосрать летчика, что он по делу высказался, любой школота сможет..., так как на что-то другое школоты не способны... Так что, слушайте очередные "ответы на ваши вопросы от РМ" и усерайтесь от радости в своем дерьме!

----------


## APKAH

*Sr-10*
Сегодня навязанный кризис на дворе, это у вас в РФ жувут по принципу "они должны" "Путин обязан" "Путин виноват" и так далее...

 К примеру в Великобритании в ВВС списывают целые типы с вооружения, отказались от "вертикалок" в ВМФ, самолеты режут на металлолом прямо после квр, и никто не охает не ахает. У некоторых авиабаз острая нехватка топлива. Поставки новой техники откладываются, сроки переносятся. Численность состава ВВС снижают, бюджет МО сокращают. 
В начале отказались от планов расширения авианосной группы до 2020 года, после сократили до двух планы строительства четырех авианосцев, после денег хватило только на один, теперь деньги кончились не знают как достроить единственного, предлагают Индии достроить и выкупить за свои деньги, рабочие бастуют, работы нет и не предвидится. 30 ноября несколько миллионов сотрудников госучереждений по всей стране не вышли на работу, поликлиники, школы, всё остановилось, пришлось высылать военных с афганистана чтобы заменить работников таможни и пограничников...А что в Испании/Франции творится вообще псц, там говорят еще хуже

У вас в РФ так же? Или наоборот? 
Но вы все равно охаете-ахаете, как всё плохо, госпрограмму поставок новой техники недовыполнили, всё, "Путин офигел", всё пропало, "жулики и воры вот вы кто", и т.д.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> =Павел1988;84388 Если это реально Толбоев наговорил, уважения у меня к нему убавилось значительно.


Уважения у Магомеда Омаровича достаточно и уважение это подкрепляется его делами, так что думаю ваш уровень уважения к этому человеку, говорит в первую очередь о уважении к вам. :Wink:

----------


## Павел1988

Да на здоровье. Только ахинеей все то, что он якобы наговорил, быть от этого не перестанет. А если даже человек и заслуженный, это не значит, что надо ему тупо в рот смотреть и все на веру принимать. Полно у нас в истории было таких заслуженных, на дерьмо исходивших не по делу.

----------


## Nazar

> Да на здоровье. Только ахинеей все то, что он якобы наговорил, быть от этого не перестанет. А если даже человек и заслуженный, это не значит, что надо ему тупо в рот смотреть и все на веру принимать.


Да на веру то все никто и не принимает, благо своя голова и глаза с ушами имеются. Просто вы пытаясь блеснуть своими знаниями в области кол-ва самолетов в Кубинке и структуре ПВО Москвы, не услышали главное что сказал Толбоев.




> Полно у нас в истории было таких заслуженных, на дерьмо исходивших не по делу.


Так-же как и полно тех, кто с радостью вкушает другое дерьмо из соседнего бака и принимает его за мед, думая что он знает все лучше других и что так и должно быть.

----------


## Холостяк

> *Sr-10*
> Сегодня навязанный кризис на дворе, это у вас в РФ жувут по принципу "они должны" "Путин обязан" "Путин виноват" и так далее...
> 
> К примеру в Великобритании в ВВС списывают целые типы с вооружения, отказались от "вертикалок" в ВМФ, самолеты режут на металлолом прямо после квр, и никто не охает не ахает. У некоторых авиабаз острая нехватка топлива. Поставки новой техники откладываются, сроки переносятся. Численность состава ВВС снижают, бюджет МО сокращают. 
> В начале отказались от планов расширения авианосной группы до 2020 года, после сократили до двух планы строительства четырех авианосцев, после денег хватило только на один, теперь деньги кончились не знают как достроить единственного, предлагают Индии достроить и выкупить за свои деньги, рабочие бастуют, работы нет и не предвидится. 30 ноября несколько миллионов сотрудников госучереждений по всей стране не вышли на работу, поликлиники, школы, всё остановилось, пришлось высылать военных с афганистана чтобы заменить работников таможни и пограничников...А что в Испании/Франции творится вообще псц, там говорят еще хуже
> 
> У вас в РФ так же? Или наоборот? 
> Но вы все равно охаете-ахаете, как всё плохо, госпрограмму поставок новой техники недовыполнили, всё, "Путин офигел", всё пропало, "жулики и воры вот вы кто", и т.д.


Ооооо! Однозначно - это "откровенная" речь члена партии ЕдРо из заграницы.... Даже войну в Афгане приостановили!!! О как!!! 
А с чего кризис то? Работать люди перестали, жрать нечего совсем стало, рыба в океане закончилась, на полях ничего не растет, пресной воды не стало..., полезные ископаемые закончились, электричество кончилось.., деньги закончились или золотые запасы просрали в Куршавеле или на Мальдивах? Да нет, рыба в океане есть, электричество не кончилось, люди с утра на работу идут и работают..., золото блестит...
Поржал над этим.... Вот красноречивые картинки для лохов верящих в кризис, которые для них устраивают чтоб не расслаблялись...

Проо списание барахла даж и постить нечего - я когда служил всякой хрени кучами списывали... У нас степи в Казахстане, когда и кризиса не было, списанными танками и самолетами заставленны были и по ним как по полигону работали с воздуха. Таких же "списанок" и в амэрике без кризиса навалом... Барахло всегда списывали на помойку... То что армию у вас там разгоняют, так конечно, чтоб в Афгане воевать и перед амерами пресмыкаться - много зеленых человечеков не надо...
Жулики и воры - так и есть... Развалили, разворовали и укатили в лондоны-парыжи-иерусалимы и постят потом оттудава...

----------


## Sr10

> *Sr-10*
> У вас в РФ так же? Или наоборот?


Вам из Британии конечно виднее,  насколько там у вас  с военной авиацией все плохо и насколько “у нас в РФ” все хорошо. Сравнить можно по результатам операций над Ливией и Грузией. Сколько там королевские силы потеряли от огня ПВО джамахирии и дружественной оппозиции ?  0.  Сколько потеряли ВВС РФ от того-же ?  По боевому самолету за каждый день операции, не считая тяжело поврежденных . Вот как все хорошо.  
Целые типы у вас списывают ?  Какие – уточните. “ У нас в РФ” уже разделали под орех все однодвигательные, невзирая на ресурс.  Мы, видите-ли  богатые - “стыдно быть бедным”, как сказал один из медвепутов, не помню какой.  Штаты, ваши союзники – они бедные, у них F16 самый массовый тип. И им не стыдно, отчего-то. 
Авианосцы решили не строить? Не по карману. И так-ли уж они необходимы Британии, члену НАТО, которого в случаи агрессии поддержат прочие сотоварищи. Особенно один, авианосцами богатый. Только не совсем понятно, кто покусится на туманный альбион,  после победы в холодной войне вокруг  вроде как одни союзники.  Может Норвегия пойдет войной возвращать исконно норманские земли? Или Франция затеет вторжение с целью отторгнуть малую толику?  А “ у нас в РФ” из союзников, знаете, традиционно только серый брянский волк.
 Ну и в смысле совместного окультуривания территорий, богатых нефтью, их “Нимитцы” куда эффективней любых других плавсредств, что и доказали неоднократно на практике.  Британии по средствам создать такой ордер охранения, как у них ?  А без него надводные корабли – просто мишени. Фолкленды еще не забыли ?  Сколько дорогостоящих кораблей было потоплено далеко не новыми аргентинским штурмовиками, которые и действовали-то на пределе дальности и полагались только на свои РЛС ?  Только это авианосцы и спасло –  не входили в радиус действия аргентинской авиации.  А  единственный потопленный боевой аргентинский корабль торпедировала, между прочим, английская АПЛ.  АПЛ у вас там не режут ? 
 “ У нас в РФ” есть один кое-как доделанный, не вылезающий из ремонтов рампный авианосец с очень неудачной силовой установкой и десяток изношенных в мяу, латаных-перелатаных истребителей к нему, не способных нести ударное вооружение.  Сейчас поплыл в Средиземье демонстрировать мощи, дай бог обойдется без серьезных чп. Это повод гордится ?  Ах, да, вертикалки у вас списывают (по ресурсу).  А “ у нас в РФ” уже давно их всех порешили скопом… 
“ У нас в РФ”  еще есть поговорка - “везде хорошо где нас нет”.  И еще из личных наблюдений – сегодняшнюю рашку почему-то любят на расстоянии – из Канады и Америки дым ее сладок и приятен. А  вот изнутри как-то восторгов не наблюдается, за исключением совсем глупышей, и тех кто в доле.

----------


## vosh

Вот беда, и с этим государством мы строим ЕЭП да еще единую ситему ПВО "запускаем". Вы это там бросте паниковать, а то у нас кроме как на дружественную Российскую военную помощь больше и не на что расчитывать, ибо свои ВС уже давно превратились в "потешные войска" для парадов.

----------


## Sr10

> у нас кроме как на дружественную Российскую военную помощь больше и не на что расчитывать, ибо свои ВС уже давно превратились в "потешные войска" для парадов.


По этому поводу вспомнилась одна хохма. Терпит бедствие группа граждан - высота, ночь, мороз, жрать нечего, куда идти непонятно, сидят - долбят SOS... Через какое-то время на них выходит группа граждан в еще более плачевном состоянии. Из первой группы их спрашивают "Вы то же пропадаете ? Где эти чертовы спасатели, наконец ?!"  Из второй группы отвечают - "хорош прикалываться.. мы и есть спасатели..."
 Мораль ясна ?

----------


## APKAH

> 1. Сравнить можно по результатам операций над Ливией и Грузией.
> 2. Сколько там королевские силы потеряли от огня ПВО джамахирии и дружественной оппозиции ?  0. 
> 3. Сколько потеряли ВВС РФ от того-же ?
> 4. Целые типы у вас списывают ?
> 5. “У нас в РФ” уже разделали под орех все однодвигательные, невзирая на ресурс. 
> 6. Штаты, ваши союзники – они бедные, у них F16 самый массовый тип. И им не стыдно, отчего-то.
> 7. ...и десяток изношенных в мяу, латаных-перелатаных истребителей к нему, не способных нести ударное вооружение.
>   Сейчас поплыл в Средиземье демонстрировать мощи, дай бог обойдется без серьезных чп. Это повод гордится ?  
> 8. Ах, да, вертикалки у вас списывают (по ресурсу).  А “у нас в РФ” уже давно их всех порешили скопом… 
> ...


1. Нашли что сравнивать, и там и там было нападение западных структур на "не западных".
2. Ну как минимум западники потеряли F-15 и вертолет(предположительно)  , навалились всем западным миром на мирную страну, неизвестное кол-во бойцов армейского спецназа SAS / наемников французского легиона / отрядов снайперов ЦРУ/ армейских наемников и  спецназа Катара. Против первых 200 точечных ударов в первую ночь по Ливии я думаю что и ПВО СКВО не способна была бы хоть как то противостоять в дальнейшем...
3. По американским прогнозам должны были раз в 10 больше.
4. 74 Harrier II GR9/А проданы в США. Не такие и старые были, производство прекратили только в 1995 году. Это с учетом того, что   эти машины были не так давно модифицированы и на это были затрачены большие средства. Так должны были минимум до 2018 года работать.
BAE Nimrod R1 - самолеты радиоэлектронной разведки. Вертолеты CH-47 Chinook. Все Tornado GR4. Много авиабаз закрывается, персонал увольняют, в прошлом году решили что закрывают более 900 оборонных проектов, а в этом отказались еще от много чего, сократили заказ на F-35 и так далее. 
5. Вы еще вспомните как 30 лет назад невзирая на ресурс все Миг-15/17/19 одним приказом уничтожили, а что, тоже однодвигательные были  :Smile:  Если бы сегодня дожили Миг-23/27 на вооружении, страна бы выкинула за все эти годы кучу денег впустую, за то "вася" летал бы на любимой машине. Их надо было еще раньше 1994 года списать.
6. В том то и дело, а вам стыдно за свою страну. Как аналог амеровскому модернизированному Ф-16 наш модернизированный Су-27СМ.
7. Ну если уж для вас и Су-33 гавно, то х... с вами, что уж тут вам сказать, если в России вам нечем гордиться - ваши проблемы, мне есть чем.
8. Как писалось выше британским вертикалкам до списания ресурса еще было далеко. В РФ программу вертикалок убили, как и многие другие перспективные программы, а "будущее" вертикалок пятого поколения продали, сегодня их успешно унаследовал F-35(Як-43).
9. Вот вот.
10. Опять примеры почему - вероятно любят потому, что в ней идут здоровые процессы, которые производит ВВП. 
Пенсия, россияне, плачьте, пенсию в Англии подняли с 65 до 66, а недавно до 67 лет, как для мужчин, так и для женщин. Про налоги и как расчитывают счета если расскажу, вообще не поверите. Может и в РФ так сделать? Тогда глядишь и аэродром в Кубинке можно оставить будет. 
Я еще не рассказываю о страшилках из Латвии, сразу бы поняли почему на западе Путина любят. А то видите ли из России не "понимают". На месте Путина всем недовольным - ЕС-овскую визу и под зад, учиться уму-разуму!  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

*APKAH*

Бан трое суток, за оскорбление собеседника и мат в форуме.
Порядок есть порядок, ничего личного. :Wink:

----------


## Павел1988

Справедливо. Именно поэтому помимо речей Толбоева не худо бы еще в какой-нибудь бачок заглянуть. А уж насчет "главного не услышали" - эта убогая диалектика уже приелась, чес слово. Да, инфой эти експерты не владеют, врут направо и налево, дергают из контекста - но ведь в главном они правы, все хреново! Аминь... И все удовлетворены. Если вас это устраивает - на здоровье.

----------


## Redav

> ...Просто вы пытаясь блеснуть своими знаниями в области кол-ва самолетов в Кубинке и структуре ПВО Москвы, не услышали главное что сказал Толбоев.


Так что там главное, где? 

С Павел1988 согласен. Талбоев уже давно и часто не по делу говорит, а это уважения к нему не добавляет. Заслуги не пропьёшь, но в чём и как это взаимосвязано с его заявами. От них спецы пока что грустно улыбаются. Кому он авторитет, журналистам? Они конечно рады, что он вещует по любой авиационной катастрофе до того как собрана вся инфа по ней?

----------


## Redav

> ... У нас степи в Казахстане, когда и кризиса не было, списанными танками и самолетами заставленны были и по ним как по полигону работали с воздуха.


О-о-о чуйской травкой пахнуло. И где ж этот "заставленны были"?  :Eek: 
Только врите аккуратней, а то на соседнем форуме военный летчик из тех мест и летал он там не мало.  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Если вас это устраивает - на здоровье.


Но ведь и вас все устраивает, не так ли? Вы знаете о состоянии нынешних ВВС гораздо лучше чем большинство здесь присутствующих ( что не раз демонстрировали ), не говоря уже о Толбоеве, Сокерине и ряде других заслуженных людей в авиации, которые не всегда положительно отзываются о состоянии нынешних ВВС и тенденции которая в них заложена.
Как там насчет 50 Су-35 к концу пятилетки?
Вы тогда сказали, что это будет, хочется это кому-то, или нет. Мне очень хочется, честно.

----------


## Nazar

> Так что там главное, где?


Главное в том, что планомерное "видоизменение" ВВС произошло, а Кубинка это так, маленькое звено большой истории, которую можно либо чтить, либо херить.

----------


## Redav

> Тут проблемка другая - лучший боевой полк превратили в огрызок какой-то, который потом и выкинули на помойку.... При этом все боевые офицеры как бараны себя вели, правильно так к ним сейчас и относятся.


Чего, чего?  :Eek: 
Вы где такой прЫнципиальный были когда арбатские крысы во время боевых в Чечне затеяли "реорганизацию" авиационных полков в СКВО?. Кто этот беспредел остановил? Ах да, они не могли похвалиться, как их полк участвовал в битве под Москвой или взятии Берлина.
Перефразируя классика: Как вражину долбить то одни, а как лучшие боевые это кто к большому штабу поближе.
 :Frown:

----------


## Redav

> Главное в том, что ...


Вы мне попроще. Покажите главные слова в заяве Толбоева, процитируйте.

----------


## Redav

> ...и усерайтесь от радости в своем дерьме!


Разве кроме Вас сюда кто-то стаскивает любое дерьмо про нашу армию обнаруженное на просторах инета? А до этого как красиво пели когда в уютном креслице сидели, а ушли на пенсион тут то и "прозрели"  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Чего, чего? 
> Вы где такой прЫнципиальный были когда арбатские крысы во время боевых в Чечне затеяли "реорганизацию" авиационных полков в СКВО?. Кто этот беспредел остановил? Ах да, они не могли похвалиться, как их полк участвовал в битве под Москвой или взятии Берлина.
> Перефразируя классика: Как вражину долбить то одни, а как лучшие боевые это кто к большому штабу поближе.



Вот с этим я согласен. Реорганизацию в ЦПАТ надо было давно начинать, проводить серьезную ротацию л/с, несколько изменить задачи, стоящие перед ЦПАТ.
В идеале сделать аналог Ангелов, о чем я и писал еще пол года назад.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы мне попроще. Покажите главные слова в заяве Толбоева, процитируйте.


Легко



> У нас уже нет авиации: 3-4 самолета за год построили, и сразу «Ура!» по всем каналам. Нам таких самолетов нужно не 3-4, а 1304!





> – У нас четыре года не было набора курсантов, которые должны прийти на смену нынешним летчикам. Только в этом году министр обороны разрешил возобновить набор. Я вообще ничего не могу понять: территория России – это не Швейцария, и не Ватикан. Это огромная страна, которой нужна соответствующей мощи авиация. Югославию разгромили авиацией за двадцать с лишним дней, не вводя в нее ни одного солдата НАТО. Ливию разгромили авиацией, Ирак – тоже. Все зависит от Военно-Воздушных сил. Поэтому русскую авиацию надо сохранить и поднимать не единичными покупками, а масштабными.


и как вывод




> У России сегодня только одна надежда – на ядерные ракеты.

----------


## Павел1988

Главное не в этом. Главное в том, что всем все надо уже позавчера, или еще раньше. Ну, а языком почесать да покритиковать - это ж первое дело.

----------


## Redav

> Легко


Будем поглядеть  :Cool: 



> У нас уже нет авиации: 3-4 самолета за год построили, и сразу «Ура!» по всем каналам. Нам таких самолетов нужно не 3-4, а 1304!


1. Он в частях дальше Кубинки когда последний раз был заявляя про отсутствие авиации?
2. Если мне верить ему на слово, то это что ж получается на этом форуме одни вруны сидят? Мнение высказывают, обсуждают в том числе и какие, куда, сколько "леталок" получили.
3. У нас в ВВС только самолёты или дядя зарапортовался? Может он в "планетарном масштабе о космических короблях бороздящих просторы большого театра", но тогда самолётов построено ещё больше.
4. Ему "Ура" не нравится - его право. А те кто их строит наоборот с гордостью говорят о сделанном, потому что хотят что бы знали все - завод работает, даёт продукцию по сравнению с теми годами когда они НОЛЬ самолётов в год выпускали. Они горды тем, что выжили. У них радость как после войны наши деды радовались построив дом, восстановив завод. Хотел бы посмотреть на фэйс толбоева когда он тогда бы подобное ляпнул бывшим фронтовикам.
5. Откуда он взял цифру "1304", от фонаря за ради красного словца?
6. Он чего этой цЫфирью сказать хотел, о чём, об объёмах производства? Но тогда получается у него соображалку напрочь отбило. При таком рывке мы пупок надорвём и уж точно останемся без авиапрома.




> – У нас четыре года не было набора курсантов, которые должны прийти на смену нынешним летчикам.


Кто нибудь расскажите же ему наконец, что у нас армия не та что в славные застойные времена. 
На кой ляд надо было бы учить курсантов если для них нет должностей в штатах? Пусть он на себя примеряет такую "рубашку". _Лейтенант Толбоев поздравляю с получением первого офицерского звания и с увольнением из рядов Вооруженных сил._
Так уже было при Хрущёве, ему ещё хочется, что бы у кого-то были жизни покалечены таким "абортом"?




> Все зависит от Военно-Воздушных сил.


Ай молодца. Как красиво сказанул. Значит в Ираке не было наземной операции и в Ливии только с воздуха была "пиф-паф", а в Афгане тишь да гладь и остальная благодать. Америкосы по дури уже согласны садиться за стол переговоров /по некоторым источникам уже давно сидят/ с талибами, которых давным давно победили авиацией.

_Поэтому русскую авиацию надо сохранить и поднимать не единичными покупками, а масштабными._
1. Мне одному смешны люди примазывающиеся к другой нации? 
2. Какая такая "русская авиация"? Про советскую, про российскую слышал, а про русскую что-то не доводилось от граждан СССР и России слышать.
3. Сохранить? А в начале уверял, что её уже нет. Совсем он зарапортовался.




> Это огромная страна, которой нужна соответствующей мощи авиация.


Мощь и количество не одно и тоже. Ему и это не понятно или он ради красного словца говорил об одном, а тут съехал на другое?




> и как вывод


Вывод простой до безобразия - он говорит и сам не понимает о чём говорит, а уж тем более какая каша получается в голове не сведущего журналиста и какой "винегрет" получит читатель далёкий от авиации.
И таких "размышлизмов" у Толбоева всё больше и больше, а потому авторитета всё меньше и меньше.

Если скучно, то давайте поговорим. Даю отправную точку.
_Россия имеет огромную территорию, а покупает всего шесть вертолетов в год!_
Разве это не так? Кто-то не согласен?  :Wink: 




> У России сегодня только одна надежда – на ядерные ракеты.


Где ж он раньше был, не надоумил всех, а то Президент и Минобороны не сообразили, что в пятидневной надо было против Грузии ядерные ракеты применять. Вот бы сейчас у нас ляпота была на Северном Кавказе.  :Cool:  А может Талбоев и для Дагестана такой рецепт предложит?  "По бандформированию номер один. Одиночной ядерной ракетой. Пли!"  :Eek:

----------


## Sr10

> 1....
> 10....


2;  “F-15 и вертолет(предположительно) “ - По вашему Игл состоял на вооружение RAF ?  
3: Не дотянули до ваших прогнозов, облажались :(  Но не унывайте, нежно обожаемый вами ВВП будет работать на ваше благо еще минимум 12 лет, думаю, в какую-нибудь 2-ю грузинскую прогнозы оправдаются.
4; Таки Harrier II проданы, а не порезаны.  Ну и хорошо – послужили томми, теперь послужат янки – хоть до 2018г. Их-же не в РФ и не в Китай на изучение продали, а лучшему союзнику. Опять-же продали, не подарили, а то ВВП одной Ливии простил 4,5млрд.  BAE Nimrod R1 – устарел.  Tornado GR4 – вам там Еврофайтеров уже остро не хватает ? О Торнадо не самые лестные отзывы от пользователей.
5: Списали-бы и раньше 1994г, да не до того было - занимались куда более важными вещами - ПВО, ПРО, СПРН. Как дошло до тактической авиации, так же поступали с побежденными как положено победителям, жестко и прогматично. "вася" (“вась” теперь ваша марионетка “бандерлогами” зовет, к вашему сведению) особо не обижался, понимал - ничего личного, только политика нацбезопасности США в действии.  
6: Су-27СМ - аналог F16. Без комментариев.
7: После вашего предыдущего заявления п.6  мне уже совершенно неинтересно ваше мнение о Су-33.
8: F-35 – проданный Як-43. Без комментариев.
10: любят в основном за то, что дали наворовать и свалить за кордон – для некоторых это и впрямь “здоровые процессы, которые производит ВВП”.  
(“Я еще не рассказываю о страшилках из Латвии” –  увольте, и так все понятно…)

----------


## Sr10

> Легко
> (Цитата:
> У нас уже нет авиации: 3-4 самолета за год построили, и сразу «Ура!» по всем каналам. Нам таких самолетов нужно не 3-4, а 1304! )


Где взять эти “1304” ?  Это прям детское заявление – “хочу”.  Очень характерное для военных, причем по всему миру.  Пентагон то-же вон “хотел”  7 сотен F22,  две с половиной тыщи F35. Однако прайсы фирм-производителей действуют отрезвляюще…   А  здесь вообще не интересовались, сколько чего стоит и не соизмеряли свои потребности с возможностями – в итоге продули холодную войну. 
В сегодняшних реалиях - в каком состоянии отечественная промышленность и наука, изрекший – в курсе ?  И вообще по хорошему, прежде чем выпускать, надо сначала разработать и испытать.  Ну и кто даст-то ?  Победители жестко контролируют все поставки оборудования и технологий, пока Погосян и Ко делают десяток клонов советских разработок  25-летней давности в год, и бумажных драконов, их это не волнует, ибо опасности не представляет, в противном случае, “если власть переменится”, если почувствуют малейшую угрозу - враз кран перекроют.

----------


## vosh

> По этому поводу вспомнилась одна хохма....
>  Мораль ясна ?


Так что уже пора чемодан паковать или хоть подвал углубить?

Увы независимость стоит дорого во всех смыслах, граждане бывшего "Могучего и нерушимого" забыли это и не хотят больше платить, время как всегда все поправит.

----------


## Холостяк

> Где взять эти “1304” ? Это прям детское заявление – “хочу”. Очень характерное для военных, причем по всему миру. Пентагон то-же вон “хотел” 7 сотен F22, две с половиной тыщи F35. Однако прайсы фирм-производителей действуют отрезвляюще… А здесь вообще не интересовались, сколько чего стоит и не соизмеряли свои потребности с возможностями – в итоге продули холодную войну. 
> В сегодняшних реалиях - в каком состоянии отечественная промышленность и наука, изрекший – в курсе ? И вообще по хорошему, прежде чем выпускать, надо сначала разработать и испытать. Ну и кто даст-то ? Победители жестко контролируют все поставки оборудования и технологий, пока Погосян и Ко делают десяток клонов советских разработок 25-летней давности в год, и бумажных драконов, их это не волнует, ибо опасности не представляет, в противном случае, “если власть переменится”, если почувствуют малейшую угрозу - враз кран перекроют.


Прежде всего, как правильно заметил Назар, Вы реально не поняли, что хотел и сказал уважаемый человек. В частности, не поняли и произнесенные 1-3-0-4... Поэтому реплики про "детское хочу"  или "военных по всему миру" просто уже полет Вашей фантазии.
Летчик говорил на эмоциях.., он простой мужик, прямой мужик, его реально до глубины души цепляет это безобразие, но как у любого летчика даже на эмоциях, в критической ситуации, проходит.., ну как сказать..., "тонкий юмор" что-ли... Это как Титаренко: "Как у тебя дела?" - "Хорошо! Падаю!"... Вот и Магомед Омарович просто срифмовал предыдуще сказанные им цифры "3" и "4" в "1304"... Эта рифма несет за собой ту мысль, что нам для огромной страны и реальной масштабной угрозе нам - надо не единицы самолетов, а гораздо больше.
Просто слушая или читая надо понимать того человека, собеседника, автора....
В остальном с Вами соглашусь....

----------


## Холостяк

> Так что уже пора чемодан паковать или хоть подвал углубить? 
> Увы независимость стоит дорого во всех смыслах, граждане бывшего "Могучего и нерушимого" забыли это и не хотят больше платить, время как всегда все поправит.


Вы имеете в виду каких граждан бывшего "Могучего и нерушимого".., тех которые в Лондоне, ну там владельцы футбольных команд-теплоходов и бывшие меры или все же тех, которым попросту уже нечем платить даже себе за нормальную жрачку, за завышенные тарифы ЖКХ....???

----------


## Sr10

> Прежде всего, как правильно заметил Назар, Вы реально не поняли, что хотел и сказал уважаемый человек.


Да не ставлю я под сомнение личные качества автора. 
Речь о другом – о статье от его имени. Часть форумчан, видимо, знают его лично, но большинство читателей – нет, как я, например. И судить будут по тому, что напечатано.  А  статья получилась негодная. Во-первых, на кого рассчитана ?  Любой, мало-мальски разбирающийся в вопросе, будет немало удивлен, прочитав про подземную железную дорогу в кремль и несколько сотен самолетов на Кубинке в составе трех пилотажных групп. А  не разбирающимся в вопросе такие материалы неинтересны, ну разве лазающую по дворовым бомбарям школоту взволнует упоминание “митро-2”, что вызовет бурление говн в соответствующих форумах.  Интересующиеся авиацией и причастные к оной отметят про себя “ошибку” на порядок в численности базы, ведь ничто не мешало автору сказать “несколько десятков”, “забытое” им Хотилово, “незнание” кто и за что довел ВВС до нынешнего состояния -  и обоснованно усомнятся в его суждениях по другим пунктам. 
  А откровений там нет – ВВС нужно больше самолетов, к ним нужны летчики, а их нет и не предвидится, и вывод – надежда только на ядерное оружие. Никто с этим не спорит,  перспектива невеселая, но это только изложение теории варианта “последнего довода обреченных”…
   Возникает резонный вопрос – автор читал оформление своего интервью перед публикацией ?  Если не читал – плохо, если читал и одобрил публикацию – еще хуже. 
  Для сравнения –  лет 5-6 назад по тем-же пилотажникам высказывался И. Ткаченко – его интервью не требовало выискивать истину между строк и личного знакомства с автором. А конкретики было на порядок больше.

----------


## Антон

http://www.svpressa.ru/society/article/51008/



> Утром в четверг «Свободная пресса» опубликовала статью «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» отлетались». А вечером в редакцию позвонил сам главнокомандующий Военно-Воздушными силами России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. Главком счел необходимым лично рассказать о дальнейшей судьбе уникальных пилотажных групп.
> 
> Но обо всем по порядку. В нашей статье, в частности, говорилось: «То, во что отказывались верить многие военные летчики, случилось. Правительство России распорядилось открыть знаменитый подмосковный военный аэродром Кубинка для выполнения международных полетов гражданских воздушных судов. Большую часть авиабазы в 2010 году на организованном Министерством обороны аукционе выкупил миллиардер Сулейман Керимов. Кубинка миллиардеру понадобилась, чтобы возвести на ней терминал для бизнес-авиации. Действительно, очень удобно. Отличное летное поле, много места для самолетных стоянок, да и Москва под боком. Но на Кубинке по сей день базируются наши уникальные пилотажные группы «Стрижи» и «Русские витязи», летающие на серийных фронтовых истребителях Су-27 и МиГ-29. Мастерством их пилотов восхищалось полмира...
> 
> Что теперь будет со «Стрижами» и «Витязями»? Этого, похоже, не знает никто. Генералы, да и сам министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков не раз говорили о том, что не допускают и мысли о расформировании прогремевших на весь мир пилотажных групп. Но по гарнизону, да и не только по нему, давно ползут слухи, что постепенно военных выставят с аэродрома. Скорее всего, переведут в Липецк. Без сомнения, это и будет конец. В то, что все до единого здешние асы немедленно возьмут под козырек, побросают подмосковные квартиры и отправятся с семьями туда, где их никто не ждет, верится слабо. Рапорт на увольнение хотя бы нескольких означает, что крутить в небе на истребителях немыслимой сложности фигуры группового пилотажа уже не получится. Невероятная слетанность групп, чтобы от крыла до крыла - всего пара метров, достигается годами. Заменить выбывших долго не получится».
> Сведения о предстоящем переводе российских асов из Кубинки в Липецк подтвердил и не раз летавший с ними по всему миру на праздниках и авиашоу заслуженный летчик-испытатель РФ, Герой России, полковник Магомед Толбоев. С вопроса о Толбоеве генерал Зелин и начал телефонный разговор с редакцией:
> 
> - Кто вам сказал, что «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» прекращают свою деятельность на аэродроме Кубинка? Толбоев? Но он уже давно вне поля, в котором сейчас проходят службу летчики и осуществляется боевая подготовка Военно-Воздушных сил. Правду могу сказать только я. И я ее все время говорю. Во-первых, «Русские витязи» были, есть и будут! В добавление к ним, мы будем создавать пилотажную группу еще и на Як-130. Все руководство Министерства обороны согласно с этой идеей.
> 
> ...

----------


## Nazar

*Антон*

Даже комментировать не хочется, особенно сравнение по ВВУЗ, тов-щ главком видимо не в курсе структуры той-же академии ВМФ в Аннаполисе.
Я здесь наверно один из самых молодых кто в ВВУЗ учился, так вот крайняя, полноценная, корабельная практика, с выходом в море, была при мне в 1998 году и то это был недельный огрызок по Балтике, после этого курсантов максимум в Кронштадт возили, для наглядного ознакомления с надводным кораблем.
А последний поход с огибанием европейского континента, был в 1995 году, на Перекопе ( на котором и мы на практику ходили ), по маршруту Кронштадт-Новороссийск и проводился он еще по инерции заложенной системы обучения курсантов. 
И если тот-же Аннаполис производит более тысячи выпускников в год, то несколько наших морских училищ, по паре десятков, а моя кафедра РЭБ и РЭП, в этом году выпустила всего ЕМНИП четырех человек, да и сама служба РЭБ на флоте упразднена, видимо не нужна.

----------


## Sr10

Ну все хорошо теперь будет, главком, он только правду говорит – рубит, тока щепки летят. Кубинка будет жить ишшо лучше, солнцеподобный Пу выпустил другое постановление, противоречащее первому, как всегда (и выполнят то, за которое больше подадут, как всегда..)   Десятки самолетов и вертолетов получили и получают (пара Су34 вот в Воронеж пришла, еще 6 никак поднять не могут), в сумме будет их значительное количество. И все укрупнить в большую кучу. Вот и из Англии такую идею тут выше по течению поддерживали – одну большую качественную базу тут устроить надо, нечего распылятся.. Что-б не было вообще никакого “последнего довода” – по нескольким целям их стратеги в случае угрозы отработают, не превышая порог самоуничтожения. Может даже Европа не запылится…
А кто подскажет – о каком настолько умном самолете речь воевода ведет – и сам себя к вылету готовит, и в случае чего пилота поправит, если тот до его интеллекта не дотягивает, а то и вовсе “васю”-дурака из себя катапультирует, что-б не мешал выполнению задачи. Думается мне, это о ФАК-е. Пу сказал, он лучше F22-го намного. А про F22 инсайдер обмолвился как-то в том смысле, что в некоторых случаях он в нем чуствует себя откровенно лишним... А  ФАК лучше - и намного. Первый нумер вообще летать наотрез отказался, пока обслуга до его уровня не дорастет, второй на показухе взлетать не пожелал, не царское это дело, вон тупые Су27 и F15 пусть крутятся… А ведь им еще двух годиков нет. Как главком поднимет их интеллект к школе – даже подумать страшно…

----------


## Холостяк

Хммм... Зелин очередной раз "нассал" в уши и в глаза публике....
Он там вообще в этой авиации ничего не решает... , а то заявляет "пока я - при мне ничего не будет развалено" - я эту хрень от него слышал еще когда служил..., так о чем он подобное говорил- уже давно сгнило, а он все еще в кресле сидит и уже про другое, что еще не загнулось, тоже самое втуляет....... Пошел он!
Толбоев честнее и прямее высказался, чем этот лампасник....

----------


## Холостяк

> Да не ставлю я под сомнение личные качества автора. 
> Речь о другом – о статье от его имени. Часть форумчан, видимо, знают его лично, но большинство читателей – нет, как я, например. И судить будут по тому, что напечатано. А статья получилась негодная. Во-первых, на кого рассчитана ? Любой, мало-мальски разбирающийся в вопросе, будет немало удивлен, прочитав про подземную железную дорогу в кремль и несколько сотен самолетов на Кубинке в составе трех пилотажных групп. А не разбирающимся в вопросе такие материалы неинтересны, ну разве лазающую по дворовым бомбарям школоту взволнует упоминание “митро-2”, что вызовет бурление говн в соответствующих форумах. .........


Журналист там тоже по своему комменты накарякал..., но не об нем речь....  
Толбоев..., его спросили - он вполне неплохо мысль двинул... Просто если знать и понимать, вернее "уловить" его мысль, то вполне все понятно....  
Про "митро-2", тоже он прикольно задвинул... Вот я понимаю, что Вы прям буквально его все слова-буквы восприняли, но вообще не поняли о чем его мысль была...  
Кстати про "митро-2" на Кубинке.., я в нем был..., бродил и играл в стрелялку. При этом меня не удивляет, что это все продали, так как подобные объекты у нас запросто бросали и у нас по бывшему Союзу таких заброшенных уникальных объектов не мало - где бомжи уже цветмет собрали, сдали и там насрали...

----------


## vosh

Многоуважаемые господа-товарищи(каму как больше). ИМХО главное в ситуёвине с укрупнением-сокращением-перебазированием(исходя из комента Зелина) НЕТ достаточных денег содержать накследие СССРа в ВС и ВВС в частности. Если Союз надорвался платить по военным счетам, то откуда у РФ такие деньги?  РФ от Союза унаследовала огромную территорию причем с необорудованными границами и военной инфраструктурой (запад-юг) разрушенной экономикой и кучей "рвачей во всех эшелонах". Фактически к началу 2000 страна пережила полное разграбление и развал. Особенно это хорошо видно по промышленности. Для того чтоб создать хоть какое то подобие внятной армии и соответсвующий ВПК из тех руин которые есть - уйдут десетилетия и то если никто палки в колеса не побросит. Все что остается это верить в свою страну надеяться на бога (и РВСН) и работать-работать-работать.....

----------


## Холостяк

> Если Союз надорвался платить по военным счетам........? .....


Кто Вам такую хрень в уши залил!? ЕдРо, что ли? Откуда такая серость берется!?  

Сейчас еще в России, от Союза, никак не выкачают нефть-газ-лес и уже второй десяток лет вся Россия живет только на этом не имея ни сельского хозяйства ни промышленности (в отличии от СССР) при этом миллиарды украдены и осели на Западе, а за счет только процентов от украденого можно горы своротить, не говоря уже что-то там содержать. Тем более что внутри России, с низкой стоимостью рабсилы и сырья, вся эта хрень на содержание уже построенного обходится очень задёшево......, так как поновой не надо ничего строить и реки перегораживать и копать котлованы.... Россия сейчас живет за счет построенного при СССР, что эректро и атомные станции, а это вся энергетика..., все железные дороги..., остатки металлургии и прочая.... Я уж не говорю про золотой запас СССР...

----------


## Redav

> Хммм... Зелин очередной раз "нассал" в уши и в глаза публике....
> ...
> Толбоев честнее и прямее высказался, чем этот лампасник....


_Муйня крепчает_ (с)
Значит Толбоева с его высосанными из пальца цифрами надо понимать, до фантазировать за него, а вот когда Зелин называет конкретные факты и объясняет что и для чего делается это "нассал".

Если у Толбоева из ВВС "испарилась" армейская авиация, так надо просто допридумывать что там тоже всё фигово. Ну а уж если Зелин поминает десятки полученных самолётов и вертолётов, то зачем опровергнуть его заяву фактами. Просто "нассал". Заодно вместе с Зелиным в список запишем всех участников форума кто фотки выкладывал, ссылки на новости о поступающей технике давал. Холостяк, они тоже через форум "ссали" в уши?  :Cool:  
_Не верю_ (с)
Вам не верю, Холостяк. Вы сюда всё дерьмо стаскиваете и уверяете, что только оно и осталось. И причина давно понятна...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vosh

> Кто Вам такую хрень в уши залил!? ЕдРо, что ли? Откуда такая серость берется!? ...


Спасиб конечно за оценку моих умственных способностей....
То что вы написали очень смахивает на Прохановщину (насколько мне позволяет мои знания Российского "политического чего там у вас"). Я не очень хочу вдаваться во "все прос..ли разворовали"  ибо уведет в явный офтоп. Но на сегодня имеем то что имеем. А именно определенный бюджет и соответсвующие ему суммы затрат в т.ч. и на оборону. И доля нефте-газовых доходов в бюджете РФ если мне не изменяет, не меньше 40-50% куда уж больше? Возврата к "светлому" прошлому а ля все забрать и поделить вроде не предвидится (ИМХО упаси господи). НУ а так конечно "планетарная геополитическа катастрофа". Я просто не очень понимаю что вы хотите сказать? Что было бы лучше если........., может, трудно спорить. Или вы предлагаете увеличить расходы на оборону в%% соотношении как было при СССР? Или есть текст "волшебного" указа президента согласно которому "завтра все будет за...сь"?

----------


## Observer69

> Многоуважаемые господа-товарищи(каму как больше). ИМХО главное в ситуёвине с укрупнением-сокращением-перебазированием(исходя из комента Зелина) НЕТ достаточных денег содержать накследие СССРа в ВС и ВВС в частности.


Врёте. И сами это знаете.
Нет никакого наследия. Давно уже нет. Поэтому и содержать уже ДАВНО как нечего.
Сегодня просто нет смысла иметь армию вообще. Активы руководства РФ охраняются натовскими солдатами и платить деньги на содержание какой-то армии, которая будет угрожать лондонским банкам и детям российской верхушки, живущим на Западе - инфернальный бред. 
Лучше эти бабки распилить и добавить к уже наворованному. Что собственно и делается. Под заклинания зелиных.

Все остальные объяснения - для домохозяек.




> Если Союз надорвался платить по военным счетам, то откуда у РФ такие деньги?  РФ от Союза унаследовала огромную территорию причем с необорудованными границами и военной инфраструктурой (запад-юг)


Вы что, воображаете, что РФ построила хоть что-нибудь в этом направлении????????? РФ получила всё готовенькое от СССР. Чистая экономия.





> разрушенной экономикой и кучей "рвачей во всех эшелонах".


Это с Марса упало? Или генерируется сегодняшней системой власти?





> Фактически к началу 2000 страна пережила полное разграбление и развал.


Сказать что Вы наивный - это значит ничего не сказать.
За годы ПОСЛЕ 2000х уже украдено в сотни раз больше, чем ДО 2000х.
Тогда воров было по пальцам пересчитать, да и украли немного - пару олигархов, всего-то.
Зато после 2000го, появились РЕАЛЬНЫЕ бабки - нефть стала стоить приличных денег. Воровство стало СИСТЕМНЫМ, огромный слой банков/компаний стал работать на вывоз капитала. Сегодня за месяц вывозится больше, чем в 90е за несколько лет.
Ваше утверждение ложно - страна грабится по-взрослому именно сегодня.




> Особенно это хорошо видно по промышленности.


Да. Видно.
В 2000м промышленности было на порядок больше, чем сегодня. Основной удар по промышленности был нанесён при Путине, в 2000х.




> Для того чтоб создать хоть какое то подобие внятной армии и соответсвующий ВПК из тех руин которые есть - уйдут десятилетия и то если никто палки в колеса не побросит.


Эти руины почему-то с упорством продолжают разваливать и дальше.
С чего бы это?




> Все что остается это верить в свою страну надеяться на бога


А колдунов не пробовали вызывать? А то уже и АПЛ и Тополя освящают кадилом из настоящей церкви именем Христа. 
А оне всё тонут/взрываются/не летают...





> (и РВСН)


Т.е. молиться на Лаврентия Павловича? А то если бы не он, то...




> и работать-работать-работать.....


Это называется "Флаг в руки и барабан на шею"...
Работать на карман чубайсов сегодня немного.  
"Нэма дурных" (с)

----------


## Холостяк

> Спасиб конечно за оценку моих умственных способностей.....


Я не зацениваю чьи-то умственные способности, не выдумывайте... 
Тут четко мной высказан эмоциональный всплеск относительно *неверного, ошибочного знания*, которое далеко от истины... Просто посмотрите вокруг, не на мешуру, а на фундамент и основу..., и задумайтесь, а не хавайте бред тот, что втуляют из зомбоящика.....
Дело в том, что вся Россия живет до сегодняшнего момента фактически за счет СССР, за счет того что построено, освоено накоплено еще при СССР.... Живет и продолжает жить за счет тех накопленных ресурсов. Все за счет СССР.., за счет тех золотых слитков с клеймом серпа и молота...., которые "изверг народа" Сталин накопил, а "освободитель народа" Ельцин просирать начал... Я живу в высотке построенной в СССР..., как подавляющее большинство наших людей живут в советских домах. Я езжу на лифте сделанном в СССР, мы все пользуемся электричеством из СССР, так как не построили ни электростанций ничего для энергетики, провода из СССР, езжу в советском метро и по авто и ж\д дорогам проложенным в СССР, только сейчас их ремонтируют причем на ремонт(вернее своровано) стока много, что в СССР за это бабло уже бы шесть полос туда и обратно проложили и еще один БАМ построили... *Если б мы перешли в "сегодняшнюю демократическую Россию" из эпохи подобной царизму, а не из советской эпохи, то сейчас бы мы все уж давно передохли от голода, спекуляции, гражданской войны и оккупации, так как у нас вообще не было никакого ресура существовать и защититься...* Или думаете вас тут нахаляву амэрика накормила бы просроченными консервами и китай дошираком? Ага! Ща!

Отошел от темы.. Вот.. Вся остаточная мощь ВВС России это благодаря СССР. Все самолеты, матчасть, аэродромы... Да езжайте на Кубинку посмотрите - все построено в те годы, от аэродрома, самолетов до жилых домов личного состава... Продали его несколько лет назад..., ну и что, стройка и благополучие российского капитализма началось ударными темпами???

Просто двинутая мысля, относительно "обанкротившегося" и "не в состоянии платить по счетам" СССР, не нова. На западе ее схавали, так как они виртуально вообще представляли СССР, бездумно хавают еще и у нас..., но не только хавают но и по-уму еще задвигают... Но мля хавают\задвигают и причем еще на фактически Советском электричестве! *То что айФона в СССР не было эт не значит, что пипец нам не за чего его было купить... Сейчас же эту муйню купили, только сделка эта выглядит как у "индейцев за бусы пол страны выменяли"... Амеры это умеют... При СССР этого у них не получалось!*

----------


## Nazar

> То что айФона в СССР не было эт не значит, что пипец нам не за чего его было купить...


Ага, мне вчера понравилось как в "нтвшниках" Любимов, к которому у меня раньше было уважение, разорялся



> Посмотрите дескать, IPHONE, IPAD, интернет, Глоннас и так далее - это все вам дал ПУТИН!

----------


## Sr10

> Сейчас же эту муйню купили, только сделка эта выглядит как у "индейцев за бусы пол страны выменяли"... Амеры это умеют... При СССР этого у них не получалось![/B]


А СССР что, в другую галактику улетел ? 
Вот был СССР и все было прекрасно, утром проснулись – нету СССР. И ветра не было… И все сразу стало плохо.
Все куда банальней - СССР у них получилось победить в холодной войне, а дальше – “горе побежденным”. Если действуют проверенные временем методы бусы в обмен на территории – зачем их менять. Туда природные ресурсы и мозги, сюда чипсы-колу-сериалы-фордфокусвкредит. Что-б биомасса под гауляйтером не волновалась. Пока получается на все сто…

----------


## Холостяк

> А СССР что, в другую галактику улетел ? 
> Вот был СССР и все было прекрасно, утром проснулись – нету СССР. И ветра не было… И все сразу стало плохо.
> Все куда банальней - СССР у них получилось победить в холодной войне, а дальше – “горе побежденным”. Если действуют проверенные временем методы бусы в обмен на территории – зачем их менять. Туда природные ресурсы и мозги, сюда чипсы-колу-сериалы-фордфокусвкредит. Что-б биомасса под гауляйтером не волновалась. Пока получается на все сто…


Причем тут "галактика"? 
СССР - это система государственного устройства и управления. Система, как любой механизм, легко ломается и дает сбои, но систему как и механизм сложно построить. Просто, как я уже постил, что тут дискутировать бесполезняк, так как самые "двигающие мысли" собеседники полная безграмотность в подавляющем большенстве направлений политики, экономики, военной науки, истории, а задвигают такие глупости...
Что за сравнение с ветрами... Что за хреновые художественные образы? СССР это мировая держава с экономикой, энергетикой, союзом множества национальностей...., СССР победил в Великой Отечественной, имел можный морской флот как торговый\рыбацкий так и военный.... Ветер... Сейчас мы за счет этого "ветра" живем... У нас рыбу ловят на советских рыбаловных судах, а не на "ветре", как и электричество советское еще, а не ветер...
Ветер был у гавнюков у власти - старпёров из ЦК и Министров пердунов, зажиревших, продажных и не желающих заниматься своей страной и своими людьми.... 
Так же как и "победа в холодной войне"... Что за бред? Если враг не сдался, не побежден, а просто ушел с боевых позиций и проще говоря забил хрен - где тут победа? Уже давно видно, что Запад и все эти засранцы прут не на СССР, как и при татаро-монгольском иге, Наполеоне, пидорах-рыцарях и шведских ретузниках - они прут на Россию и на наш народ... Перли, прут и пытаются переть чтоб тут хозяйничать... Они тут хозяйничают? Вроде нет, так как пока наши тут шкуродеры-проститутки от жадности их не пущают прикрываясь своим народом. Поэтому никакой победы они и не получили и не поимели... Как и в прошлые века...  Наши как обычно друг друга давят и еще успевают этим инострашкам наподдать... Это они там себя медалями "За победу" награждают...! Так они там тоже друг дружку давят за всю печаль, вот и чтоб хоть радость была выдумали "победу" над СССР.
А что у нас гауляйтеры ужо? Быстро это тут некоторые херру гауляйтеру раскланялись! Херра еще нет, у нас тут свои бояре с гнилыми-продажными душонками вернулись которых еще в 17 расстреляли, которым Петр "жопу и бороды мылил"... Таких всегда полно было у кормушки и у власти. То что "индейский-дикарский" рынок завелен барахлом со Старого\Нового света и меняется на страну, то это эти бояре и спекулируют, а не гауляйтеры..., и брюхо себе набивают...

----------


## alexvolf

> Причем тут "галактика"? 
> СССР - это система государственного устройства и управления. Система, как любой механизм, легко ломается и дает сбои, но систему как и механизм сложно построить.


Холостяк
Приветствую, и полностью поддерживаю.Толково изложили,думаю  Лучше не скажешь...

----------


## Nazar

> СССР у них получилось победить в холодной войне


Мой отец, двадцать пять лет отлетавший фактически бок о бок с вероятным противником, не считает что он проиграл в Холодной войне и те кто служил под его началом, так не считали и многие тысячи и десятки тысяч других так не считали и не считают.

----------


## Sr10

> Просто, как я уже постил, что тут дискутировать бесполезняк, так как самые "двигающие мысли" собеседники полная безграмотность в подавляющем большенстве направлений политики, экономики, военной науки, истории, а задвигают такие глупости...
> Так же как и "победа в холодной войне"... Что за бред? Если враг не сдался, не побежден, а просто ушел с боевых позиций и проще говоря забил хрен - где тут победа? 
> А что у нас гауляйтеры ужо? Быстро это тут некоторые херру гауляйтеру раскланялись! Херра еще нет, у нас тут свои бояре с гнилыми-продажными душонками вернулись которых еще в 17 расстреляли, которым Петр "жопу и бороды мылил"...


А что Вы тут делаете с 3545 постами ? Среди такой глупости и серости, позвольте узнать…
Спасибо за разъяснения, СССР холодную не проиграл, оказывается , просто ушел со своих позиций и забил на все. Просто так. Захотелось. 
Это совершенно новое слово в ведении войн, серости такой стратегической тонкости не понять. Можно плюнуть на все и уйти с фронта, типа ничья :) 
Деды наши о таком тонком ходе к счастью не знали во второй мировой...
 Штыки в землю, мир народам, да ? Как в 17-м и немецкую содержанку на трон. Немцам воспользоваться тем миром не удалось в полной мере, они просто забили на все и ушли с Первой Мировой,  Антанате войну не проиграли, по Вашей логике… Да и Вторую мировую, похоже, то-же.. А они-то и не знают.
СССР распустил Варшавский договор, распустился сам, сдал свои собственные огромные территории, которые русские цари собирали веками (“союз множества национальностей” по Вашему определению), в том числе и с помощью бус, кстати. Попутно разрушил всю систему ПВО и ПРО/СПРН, порезал нафиг и продал станочный парк, сдал бывшему противнику все что только можно было по обороне, и теперь гонит ему за рубеж нефть и газ, деньги за которые откладываются на личных счетах за тем-же рубежом. 
А нынешнее состояние ВВС – частный случай всеобщего развала, так что к теме, имхо, отношение имеет. 
Никакой победы НАТО не поимело, по вашему мнению, бред это, а уступки такие им – только от широты душевной. Опять-же по вашей логике,”Система, как любой механизм, легко ломается и дает сбои”.  Это все следствие сбоя системы?  Беретесь все поправить взад ?
Кстати, упомянутый Вами в числе других “засранцев” Наполеон тоже не проиграл, просто забил на все и ушел. Он до конца жизни так и утверждал. Было холодно, грязно, Москва сгорела, ну их нафик этих русских… Правда по дороге 2/3 армии где-то посеял, почти всю артиллерию и казну. И  потом русские с союзниками из числа других европейских “засранцев” наведались в Париж, узнать, благополучно-ли император добрался. И отправили его на морской курорт поправлять расшатавшееся в России здоровье.
Деньги за нефть на запад идут не гауляйтеров, оказывется, бояр каких-то… Откуда бояре-то расстрелянные вернулись? Вы-бы думали что постите, в самом-то деле. Кремлевские посаженцы держат счета в Штатах и подконтрольных им офшорах, Штаты этим держат их за глотку,  а Вы все тешитесь какими-то иллюзиями насчет остатков РВСН (это они по своим активам ими долбанут, по недвижимости, по собственным чадам, наконец ?), и того что они тут не хозяйничают …  Да им нафик не надо личного присутствия, у Штатов своей территории достаточно. Им нужно что-б им шли ресурсы задарма, что-б сидели и не рыпались. Вот сидим и не рыпаемся. Свободу Ираку – одобрям… Свободу Ливии – одобрям… Показательная порка и расчленение Югославии – ну не одобрям так что-бы, но и не осуждам… А за это - разрешение на маленькое освобождение абхазско-осетинских авторитетов от грузинского правового гнета. За одобрям по Ливии, если конкретно… А авторитеты отплатили освободителям, сбив несколько самолетов оных. Просто чудно. 
Территория нужна перенаселенному Китаю, но вот Штатам этот расклад не особо нравится, поэтому оставили тут противовес в виде ядреных ракет. Пока у них передых в делах стратегических – идет сравнительно честный отъем нефтеносных пластов по всему миру. На будущее.  Из крупных только Иран пока не освоен…
А Вы все считаете, что ничего не проиграли… что все происходящее – чьи-то фантазии. Удачи.

----------


## Nazar

> А Вы все считаете, что ничего не проиграли… что все происходящее – чьи-то фантазии. Удачи.


Подождите, проиграли сражение и сдали сражение - это две большие разницы и лично я считаю, что главенствующая верхушка ЦК КПСС во главе с Горбачевым, планомерно это войну сдавала, предавая свою собственную страну и народ.
А Вы взяли и одним медом всех намазали. :Wink:

----------


## Sr10

> Мой отец, двадцать пять лет отлетавший фактически бок о бок с вероятным противником, не считает что он проиграл в Холодной войне и те кто служил под его началом, так не считали и многие тысячи и десятки тысяч других так не считали и не считают.


Каждый имеет право на личное мнение. Но так-же есть факты. Холодная война имела место, и любая война заканчивается миром на определенных условиях. Они общеизвестны – переход союзников в стан бывшего противника и потеря собственных территорий  - это не характеристика победителей. Даже нельзя сказать, что было заключено перемирие с возвратом к изначальным границам. Бывший противник получил доступ к секретным системам вооружений, что характерно для победившей стороны. Не разведчик упал на его территории, а массово – инфраструктура РВСН, СПРН изучалась в период ликвидации после обнародования безъядерного статуса Украины, там же американцы резали Ту-160 и Ту-95МС, не говоря уже о тактических вооружениях. Про ВВС то-же не забыли – “агрессоров”  с Мары никуда не переводили, они просто растворились в небытие… С их кончиной о боевой подготовке истребителей можно было забыть. НАТО продолжает использование своих “агрессоров”, после кратковременного их сокращения снова создаются новые подразделения – уже с учетом полученных сведений о советской технике, на качественно новом уровне. Неизвестная им в натурных образцах китайская авиация  – клоны советской,  и никаких препятствий поставок Су27/30 на экспорт они не чинят - лучше иметь дело с известным врагом.. Раньше они могли только предполагать многие вещи – теперь точно знают. Результат был виден в Югославии, и над Ливией. Мощная система ПВО, основанная на советском вооружении, оказалсь бессильна нанести сколь-либо значительный урон противнику, в Ливии результативность вообще была нулевая…
Как это все трактовать по Вашему мнению, если не проигрыш?

----------


## Sr10

> Подождите, проиграли сражение и сдали сражение - это две большие разницы и лично я считаю, что главенствующая верхушка ЦК КПСС во главе с Горбачевым, планомерно это войну сдавала, предавая свою собственную страну и народ.
> А Вы взяли и одним медом всех намазали.


А зачем Горбачеву было сдавать, не имея веских причин?
Психическая болезнь ? Его-б убрали и все… Как Хруща раньше, что чуть не угробил всех, решив что Кеннеди тряпка и его авантюра с ракетами на Кубе прокатит.   Вариант что Лэнгли завербовало кучей Политбюро, генштаб и КГБ и поставило им задачу все сдать, мне кажется маловероятным ;)  
Он, имхо, был поставлен в положение, когда другого выхода не было. В его царствие с экономикой стало совсем плохо, даже на работавших на оборону предприятиях со снабжением стало швах. Реально вводили талоны на многие обыденные вещи, старшее поколение “карточки” вспоминало, в магазинах шаром покати было, очереди километровые… Все его внутренние меры как-то поправить ситуацию, легализовать подпольную бандитскую экономику оказались недейственны. Начинало попахивать “бессмысленным и беспощадным”, всегда вызывавшим ужас у власти. Страна просто надорвалась на гонке вооружений, хочет это кто-то признавать или нет.  Последним гвоздем стали "звездные войны" .
"Мишка в Рейкявике, с СОИвой начинкой", если кто помнит :))

----------


## kfmut

> Как это все трактовать по Вашему мнению, если не проигрыш?


Проигрыш был прежде всего идеалогический и только потом(как следствие) экономический, когда ни в позднюю брежневскую эпоху, ни при Андропове не смогли модернизировать систему управления экономикой, потому что новые подходы в экономике требовали упразднения руководящей и направляющей роли партии, в результате поимели замедление темпов роста экономики с нарастанием межнациональных противоречий в республиках... Поэтому утверждать, что Союз не осилил холодную войну экономически КМК не совсем верно.

----------


## Chizh

> Поэтому утверждать, что Союз не осилил холодную войну экономически КМК не совсем верно.


Ну как не верно, когда в 80-х стала пропадать еда и появились талоны. Зато мы достигли ядерного паритета. Только жрать стало мало.

----------


## Chizh

> Мой отец, двадцать пять лет отлетавший фактически бок о бок с вероятным противником, не считает что он проиграл в Холодной войне и те кто служил под его началом, так не считали и многие тысячи и десятки тысяч других так не считали и не считают.


Ситуация как с некоторыми американскими ветеранами Вьетнама.

----------


## kfmut

> Ну как не верно, когда в 80-х стала пропадать еда и появились талоны. Зато мы достигли ядерного паритета. Только жрать стало мало.


Мы о разных периодах говорим, экономические реформы нужно было начинать в сердине 70-х,  когда появились первые признаки стагнации, талоны появились позже...

----------


## Sr10

> Мы о разных периодах говорим, экономические реформы нужно было начинать в сердине 70-х,  когда появились первые признаки стагнации, талоны появились позже...


А если отмотать еще назад, то революции не надо было допускать. Представьте – Россия среди победителей Антанты, Германия разоружена, никакой Второй мировой, никакой холодной войны…  “И на престоле сидит в Петербурге батюшка-царь Николай..”  Да небось не хуже нынешнего Вована питерского :)   К сожалению, история не знает сослагательного наклонения. Есть то, что есть.

----------


## alexvolf

> А если отмотать еще назад, то революции не надо было допускать. Представьте – Россия среди победителей Антанты, Германия разоружена, никакой Второй мировой, никакой холодной войны…  “И на престоле сидит в Петербурге батюшка-царь Николай..”  Да небось не хуже нынешнего Вована питерского :)   К сожалению, история не знает сослагательного наклонения. Есть то, что есть.


Sr10
А как это- ПРЕДСТАВЬТЕ? Что за детские фантазии?Представить можно
девку голую в ванной,но не ИСТОРИЮ.

----------


## kfmut

> К сожалению, история не знает сослагательного наклонения. Есть то, что есть.


Сослагательное наклонение здесь не причём, вы следствие выдаёте за причину. Руководство страны тогда тоже понимало необходимость реформ, ещё в 70-х: Брежнев в декабре 1969-ого в своём докладе на Пленуме ЦК КПСС "О внешней и внутренней политике" уже говорил о том что происходит замедление темпов роста экономики и необходимо искать новые методы и решения, в апреле 73-ого была подготовлена "Комплексная программа научно-технического прогресса" рассчитаная на период с 76-ого по 80-ый года, которая предусматривала и реформирование системы управления экономикой в том числе, а дальше началась "история одной болезни" + нефтяной кризис, когда увеличились доходы от экспорта углеводородов, в результате все наработки похерились. У Андропова тоже было много идей реформирования страны, вплоть до упразднения республик созданных по национальному признаку и образования экономически самодостаточных округов/штатов, чтобы они могли нормально вести хозяйственную деятельность, но это уже был совсем бумажный проект... А деятельность руководителей рубежа 80-90-х это уже следствие более ранних фатальных просчётов их предшественников.

----------


## Nazar

> Ситуация как с некоторыми американскими ветеранами Вьетнама.


Абсолютно верно, я до сих пор твердо уверен, несмотря на то что симпатизирую ДРВ, что при достаточно сильной политической воли в Вашингтоне, США раскатала-бы ДРВ в труху и оба Лейндбейкера это только подтверждают.

----------


## Sr10

> Сослагательное наклонение здесь не причём, вы следствие выдаёте за причину.


Причина – неспособность экономики СССР поддерживать тот ритм гонки вооружений, который был задан в холодной войне, следствие сейчас перед нами. Что не так ?  Мало-ли кто там что на Пленумах озвучивал и на бумаге рисовал, главное - что было РЕАЛЬНО сделано что-бы переломить негативные тенденции ? Ничего. Все остальное –  и есть сослагательное наклонение.

----------


## kfmut

*Sr10*, ага точно, ещё некоторые верят, что СССР развалился из-за лигачёвской алкогольной реформы :-)

----------


## AndyK

Господа, мне одному кажется, что попер голимый офтоп?

----------


## Nazar

> Господа, мне одному кажется, что попер голимый офтоп?


Да действительно, давайте подвязывать.

----------


## Pilot

Фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 сгорел в Волгоградской области при посадке. Об этом сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на официальное заявление Минобороны.

Ранее агентство со ссылкой на источник в авиадиспетчерских службах региона сообщило, что "истребитель Су-24 взорвался при подготовке к взлету".

Инцидент произошел на аэродроме "Мариновка" в 60 км западнее Волгограда. Истребитель Су-24 заискрился и взорвался. По данным источника, оба пилота бомбардировщика успели вовремя катапультироваться и остались живы.

Инцидент произошел около 20:00 по Москве. Су-24 выполнял плановый полет. Пострадавших нет. Самолет фактически полностью сгорел и восстановлению не подлежит.

Су-24 — российский фронтовой бомбардировщик с крылом изменяемой стреловидности, предназначенный для нанесения ракетно-бомбовых ударов в простых и сложных метеоусловиях, днем и ночью, в том числе на малых высотах с прицельным поражением наземных и надводных целей, напоминает РИА "Новости".

Первый полет состоялся 17 января 1970 года. Принят на вооружение 4 февраля 1975. На базе самолета созданы модификации — разведчик и постановщик помех. Су-24 оборудован системой дозаправки в воздухе.

Серийное производство всех модификаций прекращено в 1993 году. Всего было выпущено около 1200 самолетов этого типа в различных модификациях, из них более 770 в модификации Су-24М и ее производных вариантах. Выпускался на Новосибирском авиазаводе.

По данным на 2007 год, в ВВС России насчитывается около 800 Су-24 различных модификаций, из них 350 машин — в авиации ВМФ.

----------


## An-Z

Люди живы - это главное! Читал-рыдал, бомбардировщик,истребител

----------


## Pilot

Подписан госконтракт на поставку ВВС России модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ



Москва. 30 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Парк штурмовиков Су-25, находящихся на вооружении российских ВВС в ближайшие годы будет модернизирован, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Подписанный недавно с Минобороны РФ государственный контракт предусматривает поставку ВВС России в период 2011-2013 годы большой партии модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он не стал уточнять о каком количестве идет речь, но сказал, что "это не единицы, а десятки самолетов.

По словам собеседника агентства, "перспективными планами ВВС России предусмотрена модернизация практически всего парка штурмовиков Су-25.

Собеседник агентства напомнил, что модернизация строевых Су-25 проводится по серийной технологии на авиаремонтном заводе ь121 в подмосковной Кубинке.

"Программа модернизации Су-25 предусмотрена новой госпрограммой вооружений на период до 2020 года", - отметил собеседник агентства.

Он сообщил, что с 2007 по 2010 годы было модернизировано более 40 штурмовиков Су-25.

По неофициальным данным, парк штурмовиков Су-25, находящихся на вооружении российских ВВС, насчитывает около 200 машин. Стоимость ремонта и модернизации одного штурмовика Су-25 в вариант Су-25СМ составляет более 120 млн рублей.

----------


## Torero

Много в этом году военных "бортов" разбилось... Можно сказать, что выросла и интенсивность полетов, отсюда и рост аварийности, но, боюсь, что не это главное

----------


## APKAH

> Много в этом году военных "бортов" разбилось... Можно сказать, что выросла и интенсивность полетов, отсюда и рост аварийности, но, боюсь, что не это главное



Не много. К примеру только ВВС в 1993 году потеряли 31 самолет и 33 человека. Еще Чечни не было даже.
 В 2006 в ВВС произошло 7 л/п (4 аварии и 3 катастрофы). Погибли 13 человек.
 В прошлом году - ВВС(+считая опытный Ка-60, и авиацию ФСБ) потеряли 13 ЛА. Погибло 17 человек.
 В этом году аварийные рекорды бъёт отечественная гражданская авиация, которой и так почти не осталось...

----------


## Torero

[QUOTE=APKAH;85151Не много. К примеру только ВВС в 1993 году потеряли 31 самолет и 33 человека.[/QUOTE]

Все-таки ВВС в 1993 были гораздо больше чем сейчас, тут посчитать бы аварийность относительно численности и налета. Гражданская авиация, конечно, в этом году показала ужасный уровень. А если взять еще и космически неудачи, то вообще печальное впечатление от нашей аэрокосмической отрасли...

----------


## Chizh

Да было бы очень интересно узнать налет по типам ЛА, чтобы оценить уровень аварийности.

----------


## Nazar

> Не много. К примеру только ВВС в 1993 году потеряли 31 самолет и 33 человека. Еще Чечни не было даже.
>  В 2006 в ВВС произошло 7 л/п (4 аварии и 3 катастрофы). Погибли 13 человек.
>  В прошлом году - ВВС(+считая опытный Ка-60, и авиацию ФСБ) потеряли 13 ЛА. Погибло 17 человек.
>  В этом году аварийные рекорды бъёт отечественная гражданская авиация, которой и так почти не осталось...


Конечно нельзя исключать налет, фактор основополагающий. 
В 96 в МА было три ЛП, из них две катастрофы, ЕМНИП все на СФ, который был самым надежным в этих показателях, если исходить из массовости.
Сейчас, как мне кажется, учитывая интенсивность полетов, износ техники, уровень подготовки л/с, растет кол-во аврий/катастроф на час налета, если я не прав, пусть более осведомленные коллеги меня поправят.

----------


## Холостяк

*Авиадвигатели и фабрика грёз

**В ОАО «Кузнецов» новое назначение – самарское авиационное двигателестроение возглавил очень достойный человек – Юрий Елисеев. По всем признакам его призвали спасать заводы и КБ. На «Кузнецов» по его приглашению вернулся и прежний генеральный конструктор – Дмитрий Федорченко. Он не сработался с предыдущим «засланцем» из Объединённой двигателестроительной корпорации (ОДК) Николаем Никитиным.*
*Почти отлетались…*
*Н*едавно на авиабазе Дальней авиации Энгельс в Саратовской области состоялась торжественная церемония вручения Гвардейского боевого знамени. Слетелось командование ВВС России, из Самарской области прибыла целая делегация с подарками – даже трактор для расчистки аэродрома от снега привезли. Как сказал депутат Губернской думы *Владимир Дуцев*, «раз один из стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95МС носит имя «Самара» – мы за авиаторов в ответе». Но многие военные лётчики и инженеры с большей радостью, как подарок, приняли бы из рук самарской делегации новые авиадвигатели для грозных машин. *Тем более что все самолёты Дальней авиации –* 
*Ту-160, Ту-95МС и Ту-22М3 – оснащены самарскими движками марки «НК» – Николай Кузнецов.*
О какой «защите рубежей» можно говорить, если в настоящее время из 16 Ту-160, числящихся по штату в Дальней авиации, реально на полёты выходят 2–3. Какая уж тут «воздушная составляющая ядерной триады сдерживания». Летать двумя машинами с дружеским визитом в Венесуэлу или участвовать в парадах – это ещё не показатель боеготовности ВВС. Из 64 Ту-95МС сейчас способны подняться в воздух только чуть больше половины машин, причины также в выработке ресурса двигателей НК-12. Из 115 Ту-22М3, основного носителя Дальней авиации на западном направлении, только 40 могут реально выполнять поставленные боевые задачи. Двигатели НК-25, которыми оснащён этот самолёт, не выпускаются уже более 15 лет. Потребность на данный момент – 48 штук. Эти цифры «АН» приводили в середине прошлого года, но ситуация к настоящему времени к лучшему не поменялась. И не удивлюсь, что кадровые перестановки в ОАО «Кузнецов» напрямую связаны с неспособностью команды Н. Никитина выполнить гособоронзаказ.
*Планы* *с реальностью* *не пересеклись*
*Полностью:* http://www.argumenti.ru/print/society/n322/149113

----------


## AC

> 


По таблице этой я могу кое-что уточнить по пунктам:

4) №08 синий. Ни 22 иап, ни ПВО (войск) уже нет в наших вооруженных силах.
5) Сообщалось, что вертолет принадлежал Южному поисковому авиационному спасательному центру. Этот центр подведомственен Росавиации и Минтрансу, а не МЧС.
7) Ми-24В
9) Су-24МР №23 белый.

 :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

А.Сухоруков напомнил, что в 2011 году Минобороны РФ заключило с Объединенной авиастроительной корпорацией контракт на поставку 55 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130. "Мы планируем еще один заказ на 10 самолетов", - сказал он.

Первый замминистра уточнил, что этот контракт может быть подписан во второй половине 2012 года.

Учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 разработан ОАО "ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева", входящим в состав корпорации "Иркут". Самолет выбран в качестве базового для основной и повышенной подготовки летчиков ВВС России. Як-130 позволяет на самом современном уровне обучать пилотов для российских и зарубежных боевых самолетов поколения "4+" и "5". Самолет является основным компонентом учебно-тренировочного комплекса, включающего интегрированную систему объективного контроля, учебные компьютерные классы, пилотажные и специализированные тренажеры.

Государственные испытания Як-130 с вооружением успешно завершены в декабре 2009 г. С февраля 2010 г. самолеты поступают на вооружение российских ВВС. В апреле 2011 г. началась интенсивная эксплуатация самолетов в одном из учебных центров.

ОАО "Корпорация "Иркут" ведет предконтрактные переговоры о поставке самолетов Як-130 в ряд стран. Емкость рынка Як-130 до 2015 года оценивается в 250 самолетов.

Серийное производство самолетов Як-130 на Иркутском авиазаводе ведется с комплексным использованием современных цифровых технологий.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Первые итоги выполнения ГОЗ-2011:
В результате реализации заданий государственного оборонного заказа в 2011 году в войска поставлено: ... 21 самолет Су-27СМ, Су-34, Су-35С, Ан-140, 82 вертолета различных типов
Анализ Министерства обороны показал, что за 2011г. не выполнено 84 контракта на 42 млрд руб., в том числе сорвана поставка пяти самолетов (3 - Су-27 СМ, 1 - Су-34 и 1 - Су-35С), двух вертолетов "Ансат", одного большого десантного корабля.
Помимо этого, в ТАНТК им.Г.М.Бериева сорваны сроки ремонта двух самолетов Ту-95МС, на нижегородском заводе "Сокол" не выполнены в срок ремонтные работы по 1 самолету МиГ-31Б.
http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20120124134332.shtml
http://www.rg.ru/2012/01/24/oruzhie-...kov-anons.html

21 самолет:
Су-27СМ - 12 (контракт выполнен в полном объеме, непонятно о каких еще трех недопоставленных идет речь?), 
Су-34 -6, 
Су-35С - 2, 
Ан-140 - 1.

82 вертолета:
Ми-8АМТШ - 23?
Ми-8МТВ-5 - 6?
Ми-26 - 4
Ми-28Н - 14
Ми-35 - 4
Ка-52 - 12
Ка-226 - ?
Ка-252 - ?
Ансат - 8

----------


## AC

+ ЕЩЕ СЕГОДНЯШНИЙ СУХОРУКОВ ОБ АВИАЦИИ:

МиГ-29К/КУБ – 5-6 февраля ждут заключения контракта на 28 ед. с поставкой до 2020 г.
В Таганроге не были своевременно отремонтированы в 2011 г. два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95МС. Нижегородский завод "Сокол" не отремонтировал истребитель МиГ-31Б.

----------


## Sr10

> Су-27СМ - 12 (контракт выполнен в полном объеме, непонятно о каких еще трех недопоставленных идет речь?),


Первые 4 СМ3, если не ошибаюсь, относились к поставке 2010г. На 2011г планировали оставшиеся 8. Сколько реально сделали - ?

----------


## kfmut

> ...
> Ка-52 - 12
> ...


а вот эти товарищи, кроме Торжка, где обитают? Была новость, что в Черниговку отправили 4 борта http://www.aex.ru/news/2011/5/24/85330/ , но никаких фотографий этих бортов так с тех пор и не появилось, "а был ли мальчик"? Или уже насчитали 52-х из новой партии?

----------


## An-Z

К концу 11 года там должно быть 8 машин, возможно уже все там.. а фотать туда далековато ехать))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Первые итоги выполнения ГОЗ-2011:
> В результате реализации заданий государственного оборонного заказа в 2011 году в войска поставлено: ... Ан-140,


А в какие войска  в 11 году поставлен Ан-140, если он только в этом, ЕМНИС, перелетел в ЛИИ?

----------


## Антон

> 24 января 2012 г., Aviation Explorer –   Авиация военно-воздушных сил России, в том числе истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ в скором времени получат новейшую тактическую ракету, которая значительно повысит боевой потенциал российского воздушного флота, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на  главнокомандующего ВВС РФ, генерал-полковника Александра Зелина.
> 
> "Сейчас в это время на авиационном полигоне идет кропотливая работа по созданию современнейшей ракеты воздушного боя, с постановкой на вооружение которой потенциал ВВС существенно возрастет. И такой самолет, как МиГ-31БМ получит совершенно новые качества в боевом применении", - сказал Зелин на мероприятии, посвященном 10-летию корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение". Он подчеркнул, что эта ракета в дальнейшем будет применяться и на других боевых самолетах ВВС России.
> 
> Зелин напомнил, что в России создана новая крылатая ракета воздушного базирования, в настоящее время идет разработка боевого авиационного комплекса 5-го поколения. При этом он подчеркнул, что создаваемые корпорацией новые ракетные комплексы будут размещаться и на истребителях 5-го поколения. "Продукция корпорации предполагает совсем новое применение (авиации) с учетом внутрифюзеляжного размещения. Это накладывает особый отпечаток на применении авиации в воздушном бою", - сказал главком ВВС.
> 
> Генеральный директор корпорации ТРВ Борис Обносов сообщил, что в ближайшие годы объемы производства военной продукции корпорации по отдельным видам продукции возрастут в 7-10 раз. В ближайшие годы корпорация завершит испытания ракет по 10 позициям, добавил Обносов.
> 
> Кроме того, руководитель ОАК Михаил Погосян подчеркнул, что перед ОАК и корпорацией ТРВ стоят большие задачи, которые потребуют усилий как в этом году, так и в последующие. "У нас есть большая перспектива: это и работа по авиационному комплексу 5-го поколения, и по стратегической авиации", - сказал Погосян.
> ...


http://www.aex.ru/news/2012/1/24/92058/

----------


## FLOGGER

Кстати, насчет "различных источников": есть такой источник-т\к "Звезда". На днях узнал, что на МИГ-31БМ поставлены новые двигатели, и теперь он может, базируясь в тысячах километров от "линии фронта" (я так понял, что, допустим, до места появления противника), долететь до него за 20 минут. Каково?

----------


## Антон

> Кстати, насчет "различных источников": есть такой источник-т\к "Звезда". На днях узнал, что на МИГ-31БМ поставлены новые двигатели, и теперь он может, базируясь в тысячах километров от "линии фронта" (я так понял, что, допустим, до места появления противника), долететь до него за 20 минут. Каково?


нет,  ну если разгонится и наберет высоту... :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> А в какие войска  в 11 году поставлен Ан-140, если он только в этом, ЕМНИС, перелетел в ЛИИ?


Он военной приемкой принят по акту 23 декабря -- т.е. в год уложились...
Но, кстати, насчет "перелетел -- не перелетел" (и не в ЛИИ, а на Чкаловский) тут, кстати, в "Звезде" нашей "Красной" забавный "отмаз" был:
http://www.redstar.ru/2012/01/13_01/5_02.html
"...30 декабря самолёт должны были перегнать с заводского аэродрома на подмосковный аэродром Чкаловский. Это своевременно не произошло лишь *потому, что в Самару прибыл не полностью укомплектованный экипаж из Государственного лётно-испытательного центра*...".

Это что еще за новости у нас? Если экипаж "не укомплектован", зачем он тогда вообще "прибыл"? Это что еще за "не полностью"???  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Кстати, насчет "различных источников": есть такой источник-т\к "Звезда". На днях узнал, что на МИГ-31БМ поставлены новые двигатели, и теперь он может, базируясь в тысячах километров от "линии фронта" (я так понял, что, допустим, до места появления противника), долететь до него за 20 минут. Каково?


"Звезда" исходит из своей константы -- неизменной скорости МиГ-31 в 3000 км/ч (сам у них это про него неоднократно в репортажах слышал), -- т.е. если в _тысячЕ_ километров от "_фронта_", то по-ихнему как раз 20 мин и выходит...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> а вот эти товарищи, кроме Торжка, где обитают? Была новость, что в Черниговку отправили 4 борта http://www.aex.ru/news/2011/5/24/85330/ , но никаких фотографий этих бортов так с тех пор и не появилось, "а был ли мальчик"? Или уже насчитали 52-х из новой партии?


про 4 борта командир Черниговки говорил в октябре, если память мне не изменяет...

----------


## muk33

> Но, кстати, насчет "перелетел -- не перелетел" (и не в ЛИИ, а на Чкаловский) тут, кстати, в "Звезде" нашей "Красной" забавный "отмаз" был:
> http://www.redstar.ru/2012/01/13_01/5_02.html
> "...30 декабря самолёт должны были перегнать с заводского аэродрома на подмосковный аэродром Чкаловский. Это своевременно не произошло лишь *потому, что в Самару прибыл не полностью укомплектованный экипаж из Государственного лётно-испытательного центра*...".
> 
> Это что еще за новости у нас? Если экипаж "не укомплектован", зачем он тогда вообще "прибыл"? Это что еще за "не полностью"???


*Наглая ложь*. Экипаж перед НГ прибыл вовремя и в необходимом количестве. Просто некоторые чиновники МО по своему раздолбайству неправильно оформили документы на передачу самолета. А теперь в военной прессе валят все на пилотов. С таким отношением они скоро сами будут перегонять самолеты...

----------


## kfmut

> К концу 11 года там должно быть 8 машин, возможно уже все там.. а фотать туда далековато ехать))


Ну так там же свои фотографы среди "аборигенов" :-) должны же быть! "Власти скрывают" от нас достижения родной оборонки! :-)




> про 4 борта командир Черниговки говорил в октябре, если память мне не изменяет...


видимо, не изменяет, потому что в той же майской новости, но из самого Арсеньва http://biznesars.ru/2011/05/24/ka-52...a-vooruzhenie/ говорилось ещё только о 2-х бортах, по старой тардиции на два помножили :-)

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Интересно а четыре штуки поставленных на Чкаловскую Л-410 они посчитали?

----------


## Sr10

А что, Як-130 в Бэбске (минимум 5 в мае) в поставке 2011 не учитываются ?
Если учитывать, тогда:

Су-27СМ3 – 5 ( 3  недопоставлены) 
Су-34 – 5  (1 недопоставлен)
Су-35С – 2 (1 недопоставлен)
Як-130 - 5
Ан-140-100 - 1.
L-410 - 4

Итого 22 при заявленных 21.

Один борт внеплановый выходит - "з пыонерскогу лому" ;)

----------


## Вован22

А Су-35С, что сделанные с нуля самолеты?.
Это еще опытные машины. Им испытания еще проходить и проходить.
С Таким же успехом можно и Т-50 засчитать.

----------


## Sr10

C “нуля”. Это СМ3 собраны из задела “китайской” партии. Су-35С, конечно небоеспособны, но они поставлены в ГЛИЦ, относящийся к ВВС, то-есть “в войска”. Т-50 проходят испытания в ЛИИ, которую в/ч назвать нельзя. Формально все правильно "бумага составлена верно"...

----------


## leha-lp

СМ(3) проставленно 12 самолетов.

----------


## Sr10

В 2010г - 4. В истекшем оставалось 8, из которых 3 "неасилили", по приведенным данным. Остается 5.

----------


## kfmut

> А что, Як-130 в Бэбске (минимум 5 в мае) в поставке


есть такое мнение, что они с ГОЗ 10-го года ;-)

----------


## Sr10

> есть такое мнение, что они с ГОЗ 10-го года ;-)


Тогда 4-х не хватает... Не, что-бы не говорили, а секретчики еще работают ;))

И кстати, по всем планам Су35С должно было быть в 2011 - 2. Если один не успели, а взлетел некрашенный он только 2 декабря, то остается 1.
С учетом все-же 5-ти Як-130 тогда 21.

----------


## Вован22

А с каких это пор опытные самолеты проходящие испытания на отработку режимов боевого применения или этапы ГОСов на базе ГЛИЦ являются собсвенностью ВВС.?

Прохождение испытаний еще не определяет принадлежность к ВВС.

----------


## Sr10

Як-130 поставлено в 2010г 4. Это б/н 90-93 в Липе.
Значит 5 б/н 21-25 Бебские относятся к 2011г. 
Тогда все сходится: 
21 самолет:
Су-27СМ3 – 5 ( 3  недопоставлены) 
Су-34 – 5  (1 недопоставлен)
Су-35С – 1 (1 недопоставлен)
Як-130 - 5
 Ан-140-100 - 1.
L-410 - 4

Остается расписать карлсонов.

----------


## Вован22

Для Sr10
*Вы успешно подменяете понятия.*
*Одно дело произведено авиапромом по ГОЗ для нужд ВВС*
*Другое дело включено самолетов в боевой состав ВВС.*
А если ответить на второй возникающий вопрос А много это или мало.?
То ответ на поверхности лежит. *Это мизер.*

----------


## Sr10

> Для Sr10
> *Вы успешно подменяете понятия.*


*Я* ничего не подменяю. Это официальные данные Минобороны, которые тут на форуме совместно пытаемся расписать по типам. И понять - наврали нам или нет в этот раз ?
Если МО РФ относит 1 Су-35С к поставкам 2011г для себя, *я* тут совершенно не при чем. Это их внутренняя бухгалтерия.

----------


## Вован22

Это не бухгалтерия. 
Это хм скажем так лукавство.
Опять же  их информация расчитана на простого обывателя в рамках предвыборной компании.
Обыватель не будет разбираться в тонкостях вопроса.

----------


## Sr10

> Опять же  их информация расчитана на простого обывателя в рамках предвыборной компании.


Какие выборы?  “Вы из Америки приехали ?” 
Здесь все просто, как топор: 
“Вы не против ….. еще на 6  лет” ?
1) Да, *не против*
2) Нет, *не против* 
(отметьте галочкой нужный пункт)”
Поставки самолей совершенно не при чем.

----------


## Вован22

Поставки может быть и не причем.
Но информация озвученная МО, предназначена как раз для обывателя. В рамках показа успешности выбранного курса, развития авиапрома и т.д.
Сама по себе информация о колличестве имеет немного пользы.
Пока Вы не начнете вводить критерии .
Например много это или мало.
2. Вы можете с уверенностью назвать даты прохождения Су-35-ыми этапа заводских испытаний?, 
Прохождения ими  первого этапа ГСИ.?
Назвать какой самолет из трех является эталоном для серии.?
Это так сказать тонкости.
И большей части населения до этих тонкостей по барабану.

----------


## Sr10

> 2. Вы можете с уверенностью назвать даты прохождения Су-35-ыми этапа заводских испытаний?, 
> Прохождения ими  первого этапа ГСИ.?
> Назвать какой самолет из трех является эталоном для серии.?
> Это так сказать тонкости.


Вы, очевидно, меня не поняли. Читайте посты внимательнее.
 Я не говорил, что Су-35С полноценный истребитель для строевых частей, как раз наоборот. По слухам (которым я верю) это пока планер с двигателями, не более того.
Просто подсчитывали чего-сколько и сойдется-ли итог.

----------


## Вован22

А причем тогда здесь ВВС.???
Хотя вы только что, несколькими постами выше доказывали что:
 .*."но они поставлены в ГЛИЦ, относящийся к ВВС, то-есть “в войска”....* 

Вам МО РФ( точнее пресс-служба) лапшу на уши вешает, а вы ведетесь.

Вычеркивайте эти Су-35 из перечня поставленные в ВВС.
Но оставляйте их в перечне произведенных авиапромом в 2011 году.
Вот и усе.

----------


## kfmut

> Як-130 поставлено в 2010г 4. Это б/н 90-93 в Липе.
> Значит 5 б/н 21-25 Бебские относятся к 2011г.


если я правильно помню ситуацию конца 2010, начала 11-го годов, то n-ое число готовых бортов стояло на заводе в ожидании доработок после известных событий, были ли они приняты МО или нет не знаю... надо посмотреть победные реляции за тот год...

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Что-то по поставкам самолетов у меня получилось даже больше, чем озвучено выше - 33 штуки против заявленных 21!
Су-27СМ3 - поставлено 12 шт. 
1-я партия (4 шт, б/н 51-54) - февраль 2011 г. http://sukhoi.org/news/smi/?id=3930
2-я партия (4 шт, б/н 55-58) - 22 ноября 2011 г. http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/gallery/eve...3_22112011.wbp
http://sukhoi.org/news/smi/?id=4523
3-я партия (4 шт б/н 59-62, хотя по-моему фото 60-62 еще нигде не попадалось) - 22 декабря 2011 г. 
http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/gallery/eve...3_22122011.wbp
Контракт на 12 штук завершен: http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/news/archiv...-5021281A707D&

Су-34
1-я партия (4 шт, б/н 01, 02, 03, 04 «красный») — 12 декабря 2011 г. http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=4557
2-я партия (2 шт, б/н 05 и 10 «красный») — 22 декабря 2011 г. http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=4591

Су-35С
1-й переданный в ГЛИЦ (б/н 01) - 27 мая 2011 http://sukhoi.org/news/smi/?id=4124
2-й поднялся в воздух 2 декабря 2011 г., передан на ГСИ уже в 2012 г.?

Як-130
1-я партия (5 шт, б/н 21-25 «белый») - 6 апреля 2011 г. http://take-off.ru/news/111-news-04-...-bebsk-04-2011
2-я партия (3 шт, б/н 26-28 «белый») — 30 июня 2011 г.

Ан-140
1 шт. (RA-41254) - был принят военной приемкой ВВС 23.12.2011, прибыл на АвБ Чкаловский 20.01.2012 http://www.redstar.ru/2012/01/13_01/5_02.html

Л-410 (4 шт, зав. номера 2737-2740) - ушли с завода 12 февраля, 12 марта, 22 марта и в апреле 2011 года.

По недопоставленным самолетам не все ясно, возможно, что Су-27СМ3 б/н 60-62 и Су-35С б/н 02 не были поставлены. Вот с Су-34 неясность, вроде бы все шесть пришли в Воронеж, может предполагался к поставке седьмой самолет в отчетном году? Но даже если убрать недопоставленные пять самолетов, все равно цифры не сходятся...

----------


## Alexey_VVO

По вертолетам цифры крайне неточные, но в итоге получились те самые 82 штуки: 

Ми-8АМТШ - не менее 23 шт
1-я партия - 10 шт (6 шт в Кореновск и 4 шт в Ростов) - 31 мая 2011
2-я партия - 5 шт (Черниговка) - 22 июня 2011
3-я партия - 5 шт (ЗВО либо ЮВО, требует уточнения) - 10 августа 2011
Кроме того, в ВВО были поставлены еще три вертолета (всего за год восемь)

Ми-8МТВ-5 - 12 шт?
точной информации нет, лишь ссылка на поставку в 2011 г. эскадрильи вертолетов 

этого типа в ЗВО http://www.redstar.ru/2012/01/13_01/5_01.html

Ми-26 - 4 шт.
1-я партия (2 шт, б/н 05 и 06 синие, ВВО) - 25 октября 2011 г.
2-я партия (2 шт, 01 и 02 желтые, Упрун) - декабрь 2011 г.

Ми-28Н - 12 шт
1-я партия — 4 шт (б/н 09, 10, 11, 12 «жёлтый») - июль 2011 г. 
2-я партия — 6 шт (б/н 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50 «жёлтый») - 8 октября 2011 г.
3-я партия - 2 шт - декабрь 2011 г.?

Ми-35 - 5 шт?
в декабре 2011 г. была информация об окончании постройки 5 бортов и о передаче двух из них 
http://www.function.mil.ru/news_page...0868745@egNews

Ка-52 - 12 шт
1-я партия - 4 шт - 22 мая 2011 г.
2-я партия - 4 шт - до сентября 2011 г.
3-я партия - 4 шт - ноябрь-декабрь 2011 г.

Ка-226 - 6 шт?
в 2011 г. предполагалась поставка 6 шт., на конец года два из них находились на 

испытаниях в ОАО "Камов", четыре остальных были готовы, но в ВВС переданы не были

Ансат-У - 8 шт?

----------


## leha-lp

Вот нет достоверной информации, а покорчить из себя желание есть. СМ(3) поставленно 12, в 2011 году 8...

----------


## kfmut

> Вот нет достоверной информации, а покорчить из себя желание есть. СМ(3) поставленно 12, в 2011 году 8...


???
http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=551
http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=557
под сомнением первая партия б/н 51-54?

----------


## leha-lp

Опростоволосился опять, надо перичитывать, что в спешке пишу. В 2011г 12 СМ(3). Прошу прошения. Работаем так, что годы настойчиво путаю  и типы тоже...

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Звезда" исходит из своей константы -- неизменной скорости МиГ-31 в 3000 км/ч (сам у них это про него неоднократно в репортажах слышал), -- т.е. если в _тысячЕ_ километров от "_фронта_", то по-ихнему как раз 20 мин и выходит...


Уважаемй АС, а Вам не кажутся все эти измышления "Звезды" глупостью? Уверяю  Вас, что  у меня с арифметикой все в порядке, и делить путь на скорость я могу сам. Только, во-первых, неизвестно, разгонится ли он (чего я искренне ему желаю) до 3000 км\час, а, во-вторых, от момента взлета до разгона в 3000 ему же, наверное, тоже время нужно? Какие ж тут 20 минут? Поймите меня правильно. я лишь хочу лишний раз обратить внимание на низкий уровень профессионализма людей, которые берутся освещать ту или иную тему. Все рассчитано на примитивного обывателя, который сам ни в чем не разбирается, но, при случае начинает рвать тельняшку на груди. Из патриотизма, естественно.

----------


## Sr10

> ???
> под сомнением первая партия б/н 51-54?


Первую партию относили к 2010г 
http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2011-03-18/7_vvs.html
"В состав этой же авиабазы в Крымске в феврале 2011 года поступили первые четыре истребителя новой постройки Су-27СМ3, принятые ВВС в декабре (бортовые номера с «51 красный» по «54 красный»). 
Ожидается, что остальные восемь самолетов Су-27СМ3 по контракту 2009 года будут изготовлены в 2011 году и также поступят в Крымск. "
  Когда их приняли ВВС и когда они пришли в Крымск - разные вещи. И в отчете сказано что не поставлены 3 штуки.  Значит 5 реально приняты на конец 2011г.
Что СМ3 в целом 12 будет - с этим никто не спорит.

----------


## leha-lp

> Что СМ3 в целом 12 будет - с этим никто не спорит.


Не будет, а уже 12 Су-27см(3), вам сколько писать об этом, или я хожу мимо них стоящих на стоянке и сосчитать не могу по вашему, и летают они, а я отвернутся должен, чтобы вы правы оказались…

----------


## kfmut

> Поймите меня правильно. я лишь хочу лишний раз обратить внимание на низкий уровень профессионализма людей, которые берутся освещать ту или иную тему. Все рассчитано на примитивного обывателя, который сам ни в чем не разбирается, но, при случае начинает рвать тельняшку на груди. Из патриотизма, естественно.


Уважаемый FLOGGER, там о профессионализме как таковом говорить вообще КМК нельзя, люди даже не знают как правильно "самолётики" называются, о которых они вещают в СВОИХ репортажах, а вы хотите(или не хотите :-) ) чтобы они понимали чем миг-31 от уфолёта отличается. Оцените, если вдруг не видели, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osLpHIhDvmU Су-34 СМ(3), МиГ-27 СМТ, свежо! И ведь не один, и не два человека делают репортаж, ещё же куча монтажёров, редакторов, цензоров, директоров и прочих манагеров это видят, слышат и ничего, никого это не коробит... тут уж даже средстатистический обыватель заметит незнакомый МиГ-27.

----------


## kfmut

> ...
> Когда их приняли ВВС и когда они пришли в Крымск - разные вещи
> ...


Вещи м.б. и разные, хотя что-то мне подсказывает, что событие "приняли ВВС" наступает когда за мат.часть представители конкретной в/ч расписываются, до этого это просто собственность МО... Собственно любой желающий на форуме ветку соответствующую может изучить, в которой всё означено, но если отлистаете пару страничек обратно, то новость была про всеми любимый фразеологический оборот "...поставки в войска..." ;-)

----------


## Sr10

> но если отлистаете пару страничек обратно, то новость была про всеми любимый фразеологический оборот "...поставки в войска..." ;-)


Отлистал. Ну и как насчет этого ?
“Анализ Министерства обороны показал, что за 2011г. не выполнено 84 контракта на 42 млрд руб., в том числе сорвана поставка пяти самолетов (3 - Су-27 СМ, 1 - Су-34 и 1 - Су-35С)”
“наговариваете вы на нашу семью Глеб Егорыч - грех это” ?  ;)
 МО возводит напраслину на изготовителя,  или взаправду не знает, за сколько самолетов оно расписалось за истекший период ?  Или же это тонкая согласованная дезинформация уровня “что-б никто не догадался’ – но тогда ее с треском провалил *leha-lp*, ежедневно мимо них ходивший и всех пересчитавший. Что чревато вообще-то…

----------


## kfmut

> Отлистал. Ну и как насчет этого ?
> “Анализ Министерства обороны показал, что за 2011г. не выполнено 84 контракта на 42 млрд руб., в том числе сорвана поставка пяти самолетов (3 - Су-27 СМ, 1 - Су-34 и 1 - Су-35С)”
> “наговариваете вы на нашу семью Глеб Егорыч - грех это” ?  ;)
>  МО возводит напраслину на изготовителя,  или взаправду не знает, за сколько самолетов оно расписалось за истекший период ?


У людей ТАМ свои "игры", что там кто имел в виду гадать можно до второго пришествия...




> Или же это тонкая согласованная дезинформация уровня “что-б никто не догадался’ – но тогда ее с треском провалил *leha-lp*, ежедневно мимо них ходивший и всех пересчитавший. Что чревато вообще-то…


Причём тут leha-lp? Галерея и новости на сайте кнааповцев обновляются регулярно.

----------


## Холостяк

*Русские Витязи над Ираном в сопровождении местных истребителей*









Еще: http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/4...hread=71866384

----------


## Антон

> *Русские Витязи над Ираном в сопровождении местных истребителей*
> 
> Еще: http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/4...hread=71866384


Жаль подробностей перелёта не очень много((

----------


## A.F.

По поводу "непоняток" в выступлении Сухорукова...



> сорвана поставка пяти самолетов


 - это не значит, что они вовсе не были поставлены в 2011 году (т.е. до 31 декабря 2011 года). Просто бумаги по ним, по всей видимости, подписали позже срока, обозначенного в контракте (например, столь почему-то традиционно горячо любимой МО даты 25 ноября), и это стало поводом объявить о "срыве поставки" (а правильнее бы - срыве срока поставки) с перспективами предъявления неустоек... Так что можно не волноваться, и все 12 планировавшихся Су-27СМ(3), и все 6 предусмотренных Су-34 в 2011 году были поставлены.
Что же касается отсутствия в данных Сухорукова Яков - вероятно,  все 8 были еще в заказе 2010 года, и хоть акты приемки их и подписывались в 2011-м (а раньше то и не могли, т.к. по крайней мере часть из них облетывалась уже в 2011 году), формально они могли не относиться к заказу 2011 года, по исполнению которого отчитывался замминистра. Такая вот министерско-бюджетная бюрократия :) 
Но нам ведь важнее сам факт? А факт таков: 8 Як-130 в 2011 году поставлены в ВВС.

----------


## Холостяк

*Российский истребитель пятого поколения уступил иностранцам тендер на 7,3 млрд долларов без борьбы*

Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 не стал бороться с западными конкурентами за выгодный тендер на 7,3 млрд долларов, объявленный Южной Кореей. Россия, во-первых, не хочет делиться секретными разработками с американскими союзниками, во-вторых, не надеется на победу, а в-третьих, пока просто не наладила серийное производство широко разрекламированных Т-50, объяснили "Известиям" представители отечественного авиапрома. 

http://www.newsru.com/russia/31jan2012/t50_kore.html

----------


## kfmut

> По поводу "непоняток" в выступлении Сухорукова...


спасибо за пояснение!

----------


## Холостяк

*Дальняя авиация проведет модернизацию 30 бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3*
http://www.function.mil.ru/news_page...0929685@egNews

Дальняя авиация России до 2020 года намерена провести модернизацию 30 дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 до версии М3М, говорится в пресс-релизе Министерства обороны. При этом в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава Дальней авиации в Рязани уже началось обучение летного состава эксплуатации модернизированных бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3М. 

Модернизированный самолет отличается от Ту-22М3 расширенной номенклатурой вооружений. Кроме того, на самолете установлено оборудование на новой элементной базе. Как отмечается в пресс-релизе военного ведомства, в Ту-22М3М также "улучшены эргономические показатели кабины экипажа". О других отличиях Ту-22М3М от предыдущей версии самолета не сообщается. В настоящее время на вооружении России, по разным данным, стоят от 93 до 150 дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М разных версий. Ту-22М3 способен развивать скорость до 2,3 тысячи километров в час, а его боевой радиус составляет до 2,4 тысячи километров. Самолет способен нести вооружения общей массой до 12 тонн. 

А почему только 30!? Остальные видимо просто до 2020 года не доживут! Или просто неАсилят!
У нас вроде как числится в живых 107 Ту-22М3

Кстати, Карта ВВС и ПВО России, пипец как жиденько....: http://warfare.ru/map/russia/index.asp

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Кстати, если верить репортажу Звезды, то единственный модернизированный до уровня Ту-22М3М летает в Дягилево с бортовым "22" красный.

----------


## leha-lp

> Кстати, если верить репортажу Звезды, то единственный модернизированный до уровня Ту-22М3М летает в Дягилево с бортовым "22" красный.


Вся модернизация заключается в установке оборудования аналогичного Су-24м с «Гефестом» в результате неуправляемые АСП бросают на отлично, вот и все. Реальной модернизации не проводили еще…

----------


## Torero

> Кстати, Карта ВВС и ПВО России, пипец как жиденько....: http://warfare.ru/map/russia/index.asp


Что-то там в Калужской области Оленегорск оказался

----------


## Observer69

> Вся модернизация заключается в установке оборудования аналогичного Су-24м с «Гефестом» в результате неуправляемые АСП бросают на отлично, вот и все. Реальной модернизации не проводили еще…


У Гефеста примитив был полнейший  :Frown: 

Всё что интересного было у них - это автоматизированная организация службы ИАС и БП.

----------


## leha-lp

> У Гефеста примитив был полнейший 
> 
> Всё что интересного было у них - это автоматизированная организация службы ИАС и БП.


Мы наверное о разном пишем.

----------


## Observer69

> Мы наверное о разном пишем.


Примитив в бортовом оборудовании имелся ввиду. (модернизация - то что они выставляли на МАКСах).

А вот автоматизация работы ИАС и БП мне как раз показалась интересной и стоящей того, что бы её попробовать использовать.

----------


## leha-lp

Как не парадаксально, этот примитив позволяет Су-24м класть бомбы с удивительной точностью для неуправляемых АСП и сильно облегчает работу штурмана...

----------


## F74

> У Гефеста примитив был полнейший 
> 
> Всё что интересного было у них - это автоматизированная организация службы ИАС и БП.


Почему примитив? %)

Да, "стеклянную кабину" не поставили, но и в ТЗ ее не было. Модернизация почти в 2 раза дешевле 24М2 от ОКБ им Сухого. Точность бомбометания повысили, есть возможность БМ с виража/боевого разворота, повысили дальность обнаружения целей РПО, в разы повысили наработку на отказ ПНК. Ну если это- примитив.  :Cool: 
Кстати, по ТЗ на ОКР было требование- доработка в ТЭЧ полка- оно выполнено.

А у Ту-22 уже цветные ЖК мониторы.

----------


## BSA

> Почему примитив? %)
> 
> Да, "стеклянную кабину" не поставили, но и в ТЗ ее не было. Модернизация почти в 2 раза дешевле 24М2 от ОКБ им Сухого. Точность бомбометания повысили, есть возможность БМ с виража/боевого разворота, повысили дальность обнаружения целей РПО, в разы повысили наработку на отказ ПНК. Ну если это- примитив. 
> Кстати, по ТЗ на ОКР было требование- доработка в ТЭЧ полка- оно выполнено.
> 
> А у Ту-22 уже цветные ЖК мониторы.


пересмотрел еще раз сюжет Звезды, в кабине из которой давалось интервью,только аналоговые приборы....задумался

----------


## Torero

http://www.aex.ru/news/2012/2/7/92499/

А ведь что-то там говорят, что полосы бывших аэродромов в случае ЧС стране еще пригодятся...

----------


## Pilot

Боевая эффективность самолетов Ту-160 возрастет в два раза после модернизации - Минобороны



Москва. 7 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Более 10 стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 Военно-воздушных сил России пройдут глубокую модернизацию до 2020 года, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по ВВС полковник Владимир Дрик.

"До 2020 года Военно-воздушные силы планируют получить более 10 самолетов Ту-160М. Специалистами ВВС прогнозируется, что боевая эффективность бомбардировщика Ту-160М возрастет в 2 раза, по сравнению с Ту-160", - сказал В.Дрик.

Он отметил, что первый самолет Ту-160 уже проходит модернизацию на предприятии военно-промышленного комплекса.

"Ту-160М будет оснащен новой системой вооружения, позволяющей применять перспективные крылатые ракеты и бомбовое вооружение. Полной модернизации подвергнется радиоэлектронное и авиационное оборудование", - сказал В.Дрик.

Самолет Ту-160, принятый на вооружение в 1987 году, является перспективным комплексом Дальней авиации. Самолет способен нести до 40 тонн бомбовой нагрузки со скоростью свыше 2200 км/ч на расстояние около 14 тыс. км.

Высокие летные характеристики Ту-160 подтверждены рядом мировых рекордов. Всего экипажи ВВС на Ту-160 сумели установить 44 мировых рекорда.

В октябре 1989 года и в мае 1990 года экипажи ВВС выполнили несколько полетов на установление мировых рекордов скорости и высоты полета. В частности, полет по замкнутому маршруту протяженностью 1000 км с полезной нагрузкой 30 т был выполнен со средней скоростью 1720 км/ч. В полете на расстояние 2000 км с взлетной массой 275 тонн достигнута средняя скорость 1678 км/ч и высота 11250 м.

В июне 2010 года Ту-160 пролетели почти 18 тыс. км, выполнив две дозаправки. Продолжительность полета самолетов составила около 23 часов.

----------


## F74

> пересмотрел еще раз сюжет Звезды, в кабине из которой давалось интервью,только аналоговые приборы....задумался


А кто сказал, что это тот самолет? ;)

----------


## AC

> Уважаемй АС, а Вам не кажутся все эти измышления "Звезды" глупостью? Уверяю  Вас, что  у меня с арифметикой все в порядке, и делить путь на скорость я могу сам. Только, во-первых, неизвестно, разгонится ли он (чего я искренне ему желаю) до 3000 км\час, а, во-вторых, от момента взлета до разгона в 3000 ему же, наверное, тоже время нужно? Какие ж тут 20 минут? Поймите меня правильно. я лишь хочу лишний раз обратить внимание на низкий уровень профессионализма людей, которые берутся освещать ту или иную тему...


Так а я с Вами и не спорю абсолютно  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> *Наглая ложь*. Экипаж перед НГ прибыл вовремя и в необходимом количестве. Просто некоторые чиновники МО по своему раздолбайству неправильно оформили документы на передачу самолета. А теперь в военной прессе валят все на пилотов. С таким отношением они скоро сами будут перегонять самолеты...


Ну, Вам виднее, наверное...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Боевая эффективность самолетов Ту-160 возрастет в два раза после модернизации - Минобороны


Что-то "на ура" сейчас пошли заявления от МО РФ по модернизации... По Ту-160 уже была раньше тут инфа, что у них там еще вопрос не снят по двигателям, что они уже на днях колом станут, а в самолетах начинку апГрейдят.... Как-то сомнительно все...

----------


## Spirit

> Что-то "на ура" сейчас пошли заявления от МО РФ по модернизации... По Ту-160 уже была раньше тут инфа, что у них там еще вопрос не снят по двигателям, что они уже на днях колом станут, а в самолетах начинку апГрейдят.... Как-то сомнительно все...


так выборы  :Wink: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22120623/voteend1.mp3  :Biggrin:

----------


## Observer69

> Почему примитив? %)



А кто его знает? То что они показывали на выставке можно было свести к карманной ГПСке.




> Да, "стеклянную кабину" не поставили, но и в ТЗ ее не было. Модернизация почти в 2 раза дешевле 24М2 от ОКБ им Сухого.


А можно ли сравнить ОБЪЁМ этой самой модернизации?
Я просто не знаком с модернизацией от ОКБ.




> Точность бомбометания повысили, есть возможность БМ с виража/боевого разворота, повысили дальность обнаружения целей РПО, в разы повысили наработку на отказ ПНК. Ну если это- примитив.


Примитив тоже помогает. Например, палка прибитая на носу облегчает прицеливание. ))))
А вот ЗА СЧЁТ чего повысилась наработка на отказ??? Гефест заменил ВЕСЬ ПНК ???
И ДАЛЬНОСТЬ ОБНАРУЖЕНИЯ за счёт чего повысилась? Гефест разве трогал ВЧ блоки "Ориона"?





> Кстати, по ТЗ на ОКР было требование- доработка в ТЭЧ полка- оно выполнено.


Там очень простая добавка была (то, что они показывали на МАКСе)




> А у Ту-22 уже цветные ЖК мониторы.


Ну ЖК ч/б матриц наверное просто уже невозможно найти. Так что в любом случае будут цветными.

----------


## AC

> Что-то "на ура" сейчас пошли заявления от МО РФ по модернизации... По Ту-160 уже была раньше тут инфа, что у них там еще вопрос не снят по двигателям, что они уже на днях колом станут, а в самолетах начинку апГрейдят.... Как-то сомнительно все...


Чего там "не снят"? Их нет, двигателей...
Но есть специальная госпрограммма по "реинкарнации" их производства. Бабло дают на это (и задолго до выборов давали), а что получится -- посмотрим...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

ИМХО. Конечно приятно было почитать, но напомнило как Грачев брал за два часа десантным полком Грозный...  

*Генерал Владимиров: «Если понадобится, Японии не будет через 20 минут»*

**


*Российские стратегические бомбардировщики устроили переполох у наших соседей*

Мощная группировка российских самолётов ( ) среду совершила облёт воздушного пространства Японии в районе островов *Хоккайдо* и *Хонсю*. В группировку входили два стратегических бомбардировщика ВВС России Ту-95МС, два фронтовых разведчика Су-24 и самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50. На боевое патрулирование они взлетели с авиабазы Украинка на Дальнем Востоке. На определенных участках полета бомбардировщиков сопровождали истребители Су-27. 
По заявлению пресс-службы ВВС России, в ходе работы экипажи Ту-95МС отработали навыки ведения полетов над безориентирной местностью, а также выполнили дозаправку в воздухе от двух самолетов-топливозаправщиков Ил-78. Продолжительность боевого патрулирования составила около 16 часов. Нарушений воздушного пространства Японии не было. «Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств», - заявил журналистам официальный представитель ВВС России полковник Владимир Дрик. 
Однако Япония и соседняя с ней Южная Корея отреагировала на учения российских летчиков крайне болезненно. С аэродромов обоих стран в воздух были подняты истребители F-15 и F-16. По разным данным, их было от 10 до 13. В японском министерстве обороны отметили, что российские военные самолеты впервые в таком количестве провели облет воздушного пространства страны. Беспрецедентным, как считают японцы, было и столь тесное приближение к их границам российского самолета радиолокационной разведки А-50. Он был впервые непосредственно сфотографирован перехватчиками. Токио официально попросило Москву воздержаться впредь от таких полетов.
Что могло стоять за операцией российских ВВС и почему на неё так болезненно отреагировала Япония? На эти вопросы отвечают эксперты «СП».
*Полностью:* http://svpressa.ru/politic/article/52499/

----------


## Nazar

Товарищ генерал - фантазер. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

> *Генерал Владимиров: «Если понадобится, Японии не будет через 20 минут»*


Сначала главком ВМФ, теперь этот.. как они проходят ежегодную диспансеризацию?

----------


## Observer69

> Товарищ генерал - фантазер.


Это ещё почему? Он говорит то, что положено его должности.
Интересно, что бы Вы сказали на его месте? Когда около него "случайно" оказались корреспонденты.

Если госчиновнику соответствующего уровня приказано высказать определённое мнение вслух приглащённым газетчикам, то это лишь часть политики. И адресат у такой фразы тоже был намечен явно не в МО.

----------


## Nazar

> Это ещё почему?


Потому что это не соответствует действительности.



> Он говорит то, что положено его должности.


К сожалению у нас все говорят только то, что положено по должности, а не то что отвечает реальности.



> Интересно, что бы Вы сказали на его месте?


Я не на его месте и не привык нести чушь, в угоду журналистам, электорату и указаниям с верху.



> Если госчиновнику соответствующего уровня приказано высказать определённое мнение вслух приглащённым газетчикам, то это лишь часть политики. И адресат у такой фразы тоже был намечен явно не в МО.


Я могу привести примеры, когда люди не могли мириться с бредовыми "указаниями с верху" и добровольно покидали свои посты, в том числе командующих авиацией.

----------


## skynomad

А в чем не соответствие с действительностью относительно Японии? Во времени? Или японцы могут как-то защититься от удара ЯО? Совершенно дежурная фраза , действительно если НЕОБХОДИМО , то то Японии как страны больше не будет какое-то время.

----------


## Nazar

> А в чем не соответствие с действительностью относительно Японии? Во времени? Или японцы могут как-то защититься от удара ЯО? Совершенно дежурная фраза , действительно если НЕОБХОДИМО , то то Японии как страны больше не будет какое-то время.


Вы внимательно прочитали как генерал собрался наносить удары по Японии?
С помощью какого ЯО и с помощью каких носителей?
Вот с помощью этого и защитятся, или генерал планирует массированный удар, с применением нескольких полков Ту-95, Ту-22М3 ?

----------


## Sr10

> Или японцы могут как-то защититься от удара ЯО?


Япония имеет на вооружении ЗРК ПВО/ПРО Patriot варианта PAC-3. 
Так-же в стороне совершенно очевидно не останутся корабли ВМС США , оснащенные системой ПРО Aegis – подобный виртуальный удар по Японии напрямую задевает их базы и флот в регионе. Ну а угроза территориям штатов влечет за собой адекватные меры. Кое-кто из местных “руками водящих” Кубу начала 60-х подзабыл, похоже ...

----------


## skynomad

Ничего генерал не "планирует".Контекст как я понял был только в том, что чего пугаться 5 самолетов , если Россия при помощи ЯО в состоянии уничтожить Японию, если ей это понадобится, что бы там про себя  эта Япония не думала. А Вы это восприняли как будто он озвучил какой-то реальный сценарий. Генерал сказал банальность, можно даже сказать хамскую банальность. ИМХО

----------


## Nazar

> Ничего генерал не "планирует".Контекст как я понял был только в том, что чего пугаться 5 самолетов , если Россия при помощи ЯО в состоянии уничтожить Японию, если ей это понадобится, что бы там про себя  эта Япония не думала. А Вы это восприняли как будто он озвучил какой-то реальный сценарий. Генерал сказал банальность, можно даже сказать хамскую банальность. ИМХО


Я воспринял написанное и сказанное.



> Наши стратегические бомбардировщики пролетали совсем не для того, чтобы сражаться с истребителями. Если понадобится, они за тысячу километров от целей выпустят свои крылатые ракеты с ядерными боезарядами, и Японии не будет через 20 минут.


Подобные заявления я не воспринимаю как реальный сценарий, я воспринимаю это как бальзам в уши тем, кто живет розовыми мечтами и былым величием.

----------


## Иваныч

> Я воспринял написанное и сказанное.
> 
> 
> Подобные заявления я не воспринимаю как реальный сценарий, я воспринимаю это как бальзам в уши тем, кто живет розовыми мечтами и былым величием.


А может и не нодо бить непосредственно по Японии(я разумеется к этому не призываю,а просто участвую в дружественной беседе),а взорвать недалеко от берега.
Я могу так-же предположить.что несколько воздушных взрывов недалеко от Японских берегов выведут из строя всю японо-штатовскую электронику.
В данном случае размер (территория)имеет решающее значение.

----------


## skynomad

Конечно, " все хорошо прекрасная маркиза" тезис очень вредный и опасный для нас в настоящее время, но у Вас это прозвучало как " мы уже умерли ", что то же не совсем соответствует действительности  :Smile:  .
И еще хамство генералов не украшает, им ( генералам) действительно надо бы свои мысли доносить как-то внятнее и культурнее.

----------


## Observer69

> Потому что это не соответствует действительности.


Вы когда видели, что бы официальное лицо, делая политические высказывания говорило оглядываясь на Вашу действительность. Эта действительность у каждого своя.

Или Вы до сих пор воображаете, что генералы дают кому попало и когда попало интервью???? Журналисты аки рояль в кустах случайно оказались рядом с генералом? Прогуливались там? А он, оставив несение службы, предавался разглагольствованиям??? И не подозревал кто перед ним? И куда понесут газеты его фразу??? 




> К сожалению у нас все говорят только то, что положено по должности, а не то что отвечает реальности.


К счастью, к счастью.




> Я не на его месте и не привык нести чушь, в угоду журналистам, электорату и указаниям с верху.


А Ваше мнение по этому вопросу никого в мире и не интересует. )))





> Я могу привести примеры, когда люди не могли мириться с бредовыми "указаниями с верху" и добровольно покидали свои посты, в том числе командующих авиацией.


Если мой сотрудник не захочет "мириться" - будет на улице через 5 минут. Даже не через 6.


ПС
Или Вы хотите что бы подобные заявления делал Президент РФ или министр МО? Для этого и выбирается чиновник нужного калибра.

----------


## Observer69

> ... Генерал сказал банальность, можно даже сказать хамскую банальность. ИМХО


Вы забыли добавить "указанную ему банальность"

----------


## Nazar

> А Ваше мнение по этому вопросу никого в мире и не интересует. )))


Конечно, так-же как никто всерьез не воспринимает подобные заявления.
В лучшем случае пальцем у виска покрутят и посмеются.  :Wink: 




> Если мой сотрудник не захочет "мириться" - будет на улице через 5 минут. Даже не через 6.


Не спорю, Вам как руководителю видней, только это самодурство называется, если непонимание друг друга, у Вас с сотрудником объективное.
Просто надоело слушать чушь про армады бомбардировщиков с ЯО, про будущие авианосцы, которые будут в космосе и под водой на шаг впереди всех, про не имеющие аналоги Менструали, про ударные силы флота в Средиземке и так далее.
Кого обманываем в конце концов, себя обманываем.

----------


## Иваныч

> Кого обманываем в конце концов, себя обманываем.


А вот тут я с Вами не согласен.
Не себя обманываем,а просто нас водят за нос.

----------


## Nazar

> А вот тут я с Вами не согласен.
> Не себя обманываем,а просто нас водят за нос.


А водит кто? 
Из американского телевизора раздаются восторженные памфлеты ЕР и как она все правильно делает, премьер министр Японии заявил, что в случае чего у РФ есть такая авиационная мощь, что уничтожит нас за 20 минут, НАТО трепетало от военного присутствия авианосной ударной группировки РФ в Средиземке. Может французы водили население РФ за нос, когда подписывали контракт на четыре судна и с пеной у рта доказывали их уникальность и чрезвычайную необходимость?
Так кто кого обманывает?

----------


## Иваныч

> А водит кто? 
> Из американского телевизора раздаются восторженные памфлеты ЕР и как она все правильно делает, премьер министр Японии заявил, что в случае чего у РФ есть такая авиационная мощь, что уничтожит нас за 20 минут, НАТО трепетало от военного присутствия авианосной ударной группировки РФ в Средиземке. Может французы водили население РФ за нос, когда подписывали контракт на четыре судна и с пеной у рта доказывали их уникальность и чрезвычайную необходимость?
> Так кто кого обманывает?


Ну Вы же понимаете,что Вас пытаются водить.
И я понимаю.
Мы же сами себя не обманываем.

Я вспоминаю одну речь середины 90-х из "американского" телевизора.
Говорил директор завода,где производятся "Тунгуски".
Кажется в те времена был подписан контракт,на поставки кажется 10 установок,то-ли с Малазией,то-ли ещё с кем,не в том суть.
Директор говорил примерно так;-Это событие сегодня преподносится как успешное,но мы этих "тунгусок" не сможем сделать,так-как такие изделия делает не наш завод,а вся страна".

Разделение труда присуще рынкам,если СССР мог решать такие задачи,то рынка СССР уже нет,а Россия уже не тянет,ибо свего рынка нет..Почему-другой вопрос.Просто уже не тянет.
А денег от нефти и газа немерено,есть хотя-бы на что купить.
Создать заново оборонную промышленность,способную самостоятельно решать подобные задачи-нереально.Почему-отдельный вопрос.Просто не реально.
Остаётся сосредоточиться на определённых видах вооружений,а остальное закупать.Можно конечно сделать,что-то совместное.
Такова реальность.
Остаётся только водить за нос.
Разумеется тут масса издержек.Вот и слышим заявления о плохих танках и хороших "Мистралях".

----------


## Холостяк

Господа! Позволю напомнить, что день северных территорий в Японии был отмечен и нашим участием - призошел праздничный облет наших восточных территорий нашими самолетами. 
Так же... Напомню, что 9 февраля 1904 года японцы начали отрабатывать деньги англии и сша и вероломно напали на Порт-Артурскую эскадру, а также на находившиеся в нейтральном порту крейсер "Варяг" и канонерку "Кореец". Неравный бой длился 50 минут. За это время «Варяг» выпустил по противнику 1105 снарядов, «Кореец» — 52 снаряда (орудия канонерской лодки были слабее и «Кореец» вступил в бой в конце сражения). Согласно рапорту командира «Варяга», огнём крейсера был потоплен один миноносец и повреждены 4 японских крейсера ("Асама", «Чиода», «Такачихо» и флагман «Нанива»)




Теперь касаемо высказываний наших генералов...., типа Японию в момент уничтожим. Конечно это тут генерал перегнул.., и что это больше пустословие.., у нас тут своих проблем куча..., вроде как серьезный человек такое говорить не должен да и не будет... 
Однако.., прикинул я... А почему бы и нет!? Вот Хрущев послал Америку к "Кузкиной матери", так те вроде как посмеялись на публике, а втихоря тут же штаны свои обосранные побежали менять... Так как и тогда и сейчас - тупо с дуру жахнуть арсеналом по Японии так от этой писюшки ничего не останется.. У них вот одна Фукусима пукнула, так в гофне сидят. Как и две бомбочки в Хиросима-Нагасаки... А тут - советский ядерный арсенал! Поэтому как не крути - Японию развалим как шпрота! Тут генерал - ПРАВ... Сказано не толерантно, грубо, хамски, но правда. И замучаются они на подлете все "поймать"..., и амеры не помогут - так же там спекутся... Поэтому у нас сейчас вроде как гавкаются, но держат дистанцию, а так бы уже "американский спецназ" был бы уже где-нибудь под Псковым...
Кстати, за спиной амеров могут погафкать, но тоже до поры, как Грузия... 

Вот тоже недавно:
_Алжирская газета Algeria ISP публикует информацию о конфликте произошедшем в ООН накануне голосования в Совете Безопасности о принятии резолюции относительно Сирии._
_Произошла ссора между послом России в СБ ООН Виталием Чуркиным и министром иностранных дел Катара. На угрожающее заявление последнего («Я предупреждаю Россию: если она не воздержится от вето и не примет решения ООН, она потеряет все арабские страны»), посол Чуркин негромко ответил: «Еще раз вякни что-то в таком тоне, и твой Катар не доживет до завтра…»_
_Достоверна ли данная информация никаких данных нет. Известно лишь, что вроде бы в ООН действительно произошел какой-то конфликт, о котором все решили умолчать._

_Второй канал французского телевидения распространил краткую беседу представителя России и катарского эмира, в которой В. Чуркин указал последнему на его скромное место в региональной мировой политике._
_«Я предостерегаю тебя от принятия любого "вето" в отношении резолюции по Сирии. Россия должна согласиться с ней. Или она потеряет все арабские страны», — опрометчиво заявил Х. ат-Тани._

_«Если ты ещё раз заговоришь со мной в таком тоне, в мире не будет вещи, именуемой Катаром», — спокойно ответил В. Чуркин._ 
_«Ты гость в ООН. Уважай себя и не забывай о своём месте. Я говорю от имени великой России и разговариваю только с великими», — добавил он._

То есть по большому счету - шавки понимают только подобные высказывания наших официальных лиц, генералов...., а не нормальные увещевания... Амеры это уже давно поняли и поэтому особо даже и не панькаются с подобными... 

Поэтому я хоть и прикололся, типа как перевел на смешок.., но больше поддержу высказывания наших генералов...

----------


## Холостяк

Гонка воображений: http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...brazheniy.html
Воздушно-космическая оборона России до 2020 года рискует остаться лишь на бумаге
*Наши политики, и генералы не раз заявляли, что армия вот-вот получит первые образцы новейшей системы С-500, решающей задачи ПРО–ПВО. Сначала говорили о 2012–2013 годах, затем о 2015-м. И вот недавно, как стало известно «МК», на самом верху официально было принято решение продлить разработку С-500 еще на два года. То есть в войсках его увидят к 2017 году, если не позже. За разъяснением ситуации журналист «МК» обратился к разработчикам этого оружия.
*

----------


## muk33

Почитал я тут некоторые высказывания... :Eek:  Слава богу, что вы все уже не служите... :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> Почитал я тут некоторые высказывания... Слава богу, что вы все уже не служите...


Как сказать, как сказать! Много славных вояк уже не служат... Как и Вице-президент Коллегии военных экспертов, генерал-майор в отставке Александр Владимиров, который и сказал: «Если понадобится, Японии не будет через 20 минут». Поэтому у нас армия сейчас в такой "подЪеме" (через Ж), где министры мебельщики, командуют войками менеджеры... В мою молодость такого не было.., службу правили, что Япония не вякала.., боевые самолеты не только по праздникам летали как сейчас, а в две смены через день...
Ну, да ладно... 

Да.., вот тут япы уже публикуют участие наших летчиков в их празднике северных территорий...


Tu-95MS

A-50


Вот так облетели:



Хотя по телеку показали немного другой облет - я сделал скрин с экрана...
Потом опубликовали подсчет - сколько япы взлетали на сопровождение русских...
Источник: 
http://newpacificinstitute.org/jsw/?p=9895
http://newpacificinstitute.org/jsw/?p=8022

*В любом раскладе... Я вам скажу - "Добрэ полетали!!!"*

----------


## FLOGGER

> Как и Вице-президент Коллегии военных экспертов, генерал-майор в отставке Александр Владимиров, который и сказал: «Если понадобится, Японии не будет через 20 минут».


Интересно, он стал идиотом уже в отставке или был им, карабкаясь к славному званию генерала?

----------


## muk33

> Как сказать, как сказать! ....


Наверное те, кто служит, вряд ли допустят подобные высказывания. Летать конечно надо, но без подобных заявлений. Мы просто даем своим экипажам (расчетам) потренироваться. Хотя я представляю, скольким самолетам с пассажирами пришлось вносить коррективы в график движения, ведь ни Ту-95, ни А-50, ни тем более Су-24 правила RVSM наверняка не соблюдали. Да и поднятые F-15 и F-2 скорее всего секли все эшелоны. Вобщем как всегда получился эффект "медведя в посудной лавке". Вот скан типичной воздушной обстановки над данным районом. И это еще не все ВС.

----------


## Observer69

> Наверное те, кто служит, вряд ли допустят подобные высказывания. Летать конечно надо, но без подобных заявлений. Мы просто даем своим экипажам (расчетам) потренироваться. Хотя я представляю, скольким самолетам с пассажирами пришлось вносить коррективы в график движения, ведь ни Ту-95, ни А-50, ни тем более Су-24 правила RVSM наверняка не соблюдали. Да и поднятые F-15 и F-2 скорее всего секли все эшелоны. Вобщем как всегда получился эффект "медведя в посудной лавке". Вот скан типичной воздушной обстановки над данным районом. И это еще не все ВС.


Вы преувеличиваете. 
Может захотелось измерить уровни радиации вокруг Японии? Ведь япошки брехали аки засранцы, после своей Фукусимы. И были пойманы за язык - в тот день всё утро РСН обсуждало и лётчиками ДА и "средмашевцами". Отчего ж мы не могём облететь вокруг и посмотреть? Экипажи заставить оторвать задницу от стульев и пощупать штурвал? Изучить маршрут? ИМХО так вообще такие полёты должны быть нормой и выполняться регулярно по расписанию.
Американцы летают и никого не спрашивают. И самое главное никому в голову не приходит как-то их полёты оценивать хорошо/плохо.

Обидно конечно, что скорее всего, это всё для внутреннего потребления - предвыборная кампания называется.

----------


## Sr10

А что случилось-то у Японии, что так долго обсуждается ?  
Самолеты не имеют права летать над нейтральными водами ?  Имеют. Японцы подняли в ответ перехватчики на сопровождение ? Тоже имеют полное право – обычная практика, все и всегда так делали. Лезли-бы пришлые куда не надо (типа района учений) – провели-бы мероприятия по вытеснению. Влезли-бы в воздушное пространство Японии – перехватчики и расчеты ЗРК действовали-бы в соответствии с их инструкциями. Но не влезли-же...
  Вот если-бы беспилотный и до той поры секретный стелс-разведчик (мечтать не вредно) отснял-бы ту-же Фокусиму и взял-бы пробы воздуха, свидетельствующие о чем-то там нехорошем, а самураи об этом узнали-бы постфактум “из газет” – это было-бы достижение со стороны бибиси россии.  А так прорыва не просматривается – что часть Ту95МС и А-50 пока еще в летном состоянии – и так всем известно. Провоцировать самураев на ответные визиты к Курилам бесперспективно – там РЛС давно нет, даже не узнать толком – залетали или игнорировали. 
Очередной ныряние за амфорами и кольцевание белого медведя, не более того.

----------


## Холостяк

*Магомед Толбоев: «Министерство обороны - большой ларек, где все продается»*




Герой России, заслуженный летчик-испытатель ответил на вопросы «СП»
*«СП»: - Магомед Омарович, вы стали доверенным лицом кандидата на пост президента Владимира Владимировича Путина. Как вам это было предложено и каковы ваши обязанности в качестве доверенного лица*?
- Я сам попросился. Причина одна: мы оба русские офицеры. Он — полковник ФСБ, я — полковник ВВС. Мы одинаково ответственны за Россию. Никакой тут политики нет. Мой подход — это подход офицера, имеющего честь. Я родился в СССР - оплоте мира и мировой ядерной державе. Сегодня Союза нет. Чего стоило Путину остановить процесс дальнейшего развала этой огромной махины! То, что удалось сделать офицеру Путину, достойно моего уважения к этому человеку. Я его не восхваляю, не возвеличиваю. Просто высказываю свою точку зрения - точку зрения много повидавшего офицера. Что касается моих обязанностей как доверенного лица, то я должен убеждать избирателей в том же. Это право каждого россиянина. Например, кто-то выступит доверенным лицом Геннадия Андреевича Зюганова, которого я тоже очень уважаю за его убежденность. Такие люди у нас должны быть! Как и должно быть право выбора у каждого россиянина. 
*«СП»: - Выходит, вы убежденный сторонник Путина. То есть, считаете, что проводимый им курс - правильный. Давайте говорить о конкретных вещах. Возьмем российскую авиацию, которая вам ближе всего. От нее многое осталось?*?
- Как летчик-испытатель я участвовал в создании космического корабля «Буран», который американцев страшно пугал. Не стало СССР, не стало и этой программы. Много чего развалено. К сожалению, Россия — это страна с вечными революционными проблемами. Нам претит развиваться поэтапно, как это делают другие страны. Нам надо разрушить построенное и на развалинах что-то начинать вновь. Ну, пора остановиться! Вот поэтому я верю Путину и его близким соратникам. Надо идти и идти вперед, развиваться. Да, идти долго. Америка к своему могуществу шла 250 лет, Англия — 450. Но они — шли! А мы все разрушаем, возвращаемся назад... Что мы оставим внукам? Вот вы спрашиваете об авиации. Тут я готов критиковать Владимира Владимировича. Потому, что Министерство обороны, Министерство оборонной промышленности разрушено. У нас нет Министерства обороны. Вместо него — большой ларек, где все продается. ЦАГИ — заброшен! 
*«СП»: - Возвращаясь к Кубинке. Недавно мы в «Свободной прессе» опубликовали материал о судьбе пилотажных групп «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи». О том, что первоклассный военный аэродром в Кубинке, где они базируются, купил миллиардер Керимов и собирается сделать там аэродром бизнес-авиации. В своем комментарии по этому поводу вы тогда сказали, что подобное решение погубит эти группы. Главком Военно-Воздушных сил России генерал-полковник Зелин тогда же не поленился позвонить в нашу редакцию. Он опроверг ваше мнение, сказав, что Толбоев ничего не понимает в этой ситуации, на самом деле группы будут существовать и дальше. Так будут у России знаменитые на весь мир пилотажные группы или их уничтожат?*?
*- От главкома Зелина тут ничего не зависит. Завтра, уйди он с этой должности, будет говорить все с точностью до наоборот. Что, мол, он тоже предупреждал...*

*Полностью:* http://svpressa.ru/online/article/51835/?f=1

----------


## Холостяк

*Продай вертолет чужому дяде, а сам иди к...* 
Ирина Аржанова
Представитель Центр анализа стратегий и технологий (ЦАСТ) сообщил сегодня РИА-Новости, что в прошлом году экспортные поставки российской военной авиатехники возросли более чем наполовину, по сравнению с позапрошлым годом. 
Продажи военных самолётов и вертолётов (традиционно) – основная часть всего российского экспорта оружия. По данным компании «Рособоронэкспорт» доля экспорта авиатехники в 2011 году составила пятьдесят один процент от суммарного объёма всех вооружений. 
По данным ЦАСТ, Российская Федерация в течение прошлого года поставила тридцать шесть истребителей «Сухой» в Индию, Алжир, во Вьетнам и Уганду. 
Объём поставок самолётов марки «МиГ» за прошедший год достиг рекордного показателя по сравнению с прошлыми годами (завершён индийский контракт 2004 года).
 Кроме того, началась реализация крупных контрактов на поставку вертолётов в Индию, Афганистан, Ирак и Азербайджан.

----------


## Pilot

Под Курганом разбился Су-24. Воронежский экипаж, оба катапультировались

----------


## Иваныч

http://www.ria.ru/interview/20120213/564604027.html

Интервью главкома ВВС России агентству РИА Новости

----------


## Sr10

> Под Курганом разбился Су-24. Воронежский экипаж, оба катапультировались


Су-24М б/н 23 бел, RF-90935. Экипаж челябинский, командира базы. По слухам побились при дозаправке, самолет разрушился в воздухе.

----------


## APKAH

> Су-24М б/н 23 бел, RF-90935. Экипаж челябинский, командира базы. По слухам побились при дозаправке, самолет разрушился в воздухе.


А в декабре же тоже №23 белый разбился, только Су-24МР...совпадение... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Павел1988

В этом году вроде должен быть юбилей полка в Бесовце. Не подскажите, когда точно?

----------


## muk33

Вот, появилось в сети : http://russianplanes.net/id66722  описание http://bmpd.livejournal.com/165764.html  :Wink:

----------


## BSA

> Су-24М б/н 23 бел, RF-90935. Экипаж челябинский, командира базы. По слухам побились при дозаправке, самолет разрушился в воздухе.


Не буду говорить чья ошибка, но шланг стало колбасить далее попадание фрагментов корзины в двигл...почти сразу как дернули борт стал разваливаться

----------


## Холостяк

*Главком ВВС России заявил о превосходстве ПАК ФА над F-22 и J-20*
*http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/13851/*
Российский перспективный истребитель Т-50 (ПАК ФА) превосходит американский F-22 и китайский J-20 по ряду важнейших характеристик. Об этом в понедельник, 13 февраля, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
"Проведя сравнительный анализ характеристик российского истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 с американским F-22 и китайским J-20, можно сделать вывод, что ПАК ФА превосходит зарубежные аналоги по таким показателям, как максимальная скорость полета (как форсажная, так и бесфорсажная), максимальная дальность полета, тяговооруженность, величина максимально реализуемой перегрузки", - пояснил Зелин.
По словам главкома ВВС, российский прототип сравним с зарубежными аналогами по габаритам и массе, но при этом "имеет существенно меньшую величину разбега и пробега" и "выглядит лучше" иностранных конкурентов по характеристикам бортового оборудования.
По замыслу Министерства обороны, ПАК ФА должен отличаться от аналогичных самолетов предыдущего поколения более совершенной бортовой электроникой, наличием функции "электронного пилота", а также перспективной радиолокационной станцией с фазированной антенной решеткой. Истребитель F-22 поступил на вооружение ВВС США в 2005 году, а китайский J-20 пока находится на стадии разработки; его первый полет состоялся в начале 2011 года.
Новый российский самолет, разработкой которого занимается компания "Сухой", сочетает в себе функции истребителя и ударного самолета. В настоящее время в испытаниях ПАК ФА задействованы три прототипа, совершивших, по данным от 8 февраля, свыше 120 полетов. Позднее в текущем году к испытаниям должен присоединиться четвертый истребитель.
По окончании испытательной программы российское оборонное ведомство планирует купить 60 истребителей Т-50. Общая потребность ВВС в самолетах пятого поколения оценивается в 150 машин.

----------


## Observer69

ИМХО сказочников Зелина с Погосяном давно пора в психушку посадить, а не цитировать.
Мало ли сумашедших в современной России???

----------


## Pilot

КнААПО в 2012 году, возможно, перевыполнит план по производству Су-35С - Погосян



Комсомольск-на-Амуре. 20 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - "Сухой" поставит до 2015 года 46 самолетов Су-35С по гособоронзаказу, сообщил глава ОАК Михаил Погосян, демонстрируя в понедельник на "Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном производственном объединении" (КнААПО) главе правительства Владимиру Путину стенды с информацией о деятельности предприятия.

М.Погосян уточнил, что всего предприятие должно поставить военным 48 таких самолетов, два из которых поступили в Минобороны в 2011 году.

Он также рассказал, что в этом году планируется произвести восемь самолетов Су-35С, в следующем - 12, в 2014 - 12, в 2015 -14.

При этом М.Погосян не исключил, что в 2012 году КнААПО поставит больше единиц боевой техники. "В этом году запланировано восемь (Су-35С), сейчас прорабатываем схему кредитования и, может, больше поставим", - не исключает он.

В целом, говоря о деятельности предприятия, глава ОАК рассказал, что к 2015 году выручка КнААПО увеличится до 30 млрд рублей по сравнению с 24 млрд, которые планируется заработать в 2012 году. Кроме того, отметил М.Погосян, по программе развития ОПК на техническое перевооружение КнААПО планируется выделить 16 млрд рублей

----------


## Pilot

ВВС России модернизирует парк штурмовиков - Минобороны



Москва. 20 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Минобороны до 2020 года планирует провести глубокую модернизацию 80 штурмовиков Су-25, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по ВВС полковник Владимир Дрик.

"На сегодняшний день в частях ВВС модернизировано свыше 30 боевых машин, до 2020 года планируется модернизировать около 80 единиц", - сказал В.Дрик в понедельник.

По его словам, модернизация коснулась комплексов связи радиолокационного оборудования, прицельно-навигационного комплекса, при этом живучесть самолета и его систем возросла в 2 раза, а эффективность применения - в 4 раза.

"Новый самолет будет способен применять всю номенклатуру тактического вооружения. Одновременно с этим самолет будет обладать современным связным, радиолокационным и навигационным оборудованием, сможет приземляться на любые взлетно-посадочные полосы", - отметил В.Дрик.

Ранее сообщалось, что основу модернизации штурмовика составляет установка нового прицельно-навигационного комплекса ПрНК-25СМ "Барс", в состав которого входят система обработки и отображения информации, система спутниковой навигации, ближней навигации, станция радиотехнической разведки, самолетный ответчик, автоматический радиокомпас, цифро-аналоговая система управления оружием, бортовая система сбора, обработки и регистрации полетной информации "Карат-Б-25", ряд других систем.

Модернизированный штурмовик Су-25СМ способен выполнять задачи в любое время суток, применять высокоточное оружие за пределами действия ПВО противника. Теперь штурмовику необязательно входить в зону действия малокалиберной зенитной артиллерии и переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов. Самолет может атаковать цели с расстояния более чем 7-8 км, что превышает дальность действия большинства средств ПВО поля боя.

На Су-25СМ точность навигации и боевого применения неуправляемого авиационного вооружения возросла в 2-3 раза, а в бомбардировочном применении достигла уровня точности управляемых АСП, отметил собеседник агентства.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Тут Минобороны опубликовало четыре тендера на поставку тренажеров, для интересующихся приложены тех.условия и прочие интересные вещи:
Изготовление и поставка УТК вертолета Ка-52 в составе КТВ и АСО для нужд Министерства обороны Российской Федерации (Черниговка) http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=2763094
Изготовление и поставка СТБП самолета Су-25СМ для нужд Министерства обороны Российской Федерации (Черниговка) http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=2722385
Изготовление и поставка УТК самолета МиГ-31БМ для нужд Министерства обороны Российской Федерации (Саваслейка) http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=2770550
Изготовление и поставка УТК самолета Су-34 (Воронеж) http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=2770722

----------


## Pilot

вот еще тендер по вертолетам


Министерство обороны России планирует закупить 15
однодвигательных и 30 двухдвигательных легких многоцелевых вертолетов в этом году, на эти цели из федерального бюджета будет выделено более 6,6 миллиарда рублей, следует из заявки ведомства, размещенной на портале госзакупок.

В январе официальный представитель Минобороны РФ полковник Владимир Дрик сообщил, что ВВС России приобретут для различных перевозок до 2020 года порядка 30 новых многоцелевых вертолетов Ка-226, которые предназначены для перевозки личного состава, почты и легких негабаритных грузов в интересах Минобороны РФ. В Торжокском авиацентре летчики проходят переподготовку в том числе и на эти машины.

Согласно проектной документации, открытый аукцион в электронной форме пройдет 19 марта. Местом поставки техники значится войсковая часть 62632-Д в городе Торжок Тверской области. Срок поставки - 25 ноября 2012 года.

Как следует из приложения к документу об обосновании максимальной цены госконтракта, стоимость одного однодвигательного вертолета у поставщика ООО "ХелиПром-СПб" составит 110,7 миллиона рублей, цена одного двухдвигательного вертолета - 164,85 миллиона рублей.

Закупка этих вертолетов предусмотрена государственным оборонным заказом на 2012 год и плановый период 2013-2014 годов, отмечается в документе.

Согласно техническому требованию, вертолеты предназначены для фельдъегерской и почтовой связи, обеспечения управления войсками, транспортировки и доставки грузов, служебных перевозок до четырех человек личного состава Минобороны РФ.

Максимальная скорость однодвигательного вертолета должна быть не менее 280 километров в час, вертикальная скорость - 9-12 метров в секунду, а дальность полета - не менее 600 километров. Ресурс двигателя вертолета до первого ремонта должен составлять не менее 4 тысяч летных часов.

Максимальная скорость двухдвигательного вертолета должна быть не менее 270 километров в час, дальность полета – не менее 700 километров, вертикальная скорость – 7-9 метров в секунду. Ресурс до первого ремонта двигателя - не менее 2,5 тысячи летных часов.

"Поставщик должен обеспечить гарантийное обслуживание в течение двух лет и тысячи часов налета с момента поставки вертолетов в зависимости от того, что наступит раньше. Вертолеты должны быть обеспечены запасными частями и расходными материалами, необходимыми для эксплуатации в течение 20 лет с даты истечения сроков гарантии", - говорится в документе.

В конце декабря в Торжокский авиацентр уже поступили 17 новых вертолетов, среди которых Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-8МТВ-5 и Ка-52. Получение этих вертолетов позволит увеличить интенсивность переучивания летного состава армейской авиации строевых частей ВВС на новую технику. В перспективе авиапарк центра в Торжке будет обновляться. Костяк ударных вертолетов составят Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ка-50 и Ка-52. На новых вертолетах будут готовить летный состав центра и строевых частей. Более того, на вертолетах Ми-35 планируется обучение инструкторов и подготовка иностранных специалистов, передает РИА Новости.

----------


## kfmut

> ...многоцелевых вертолетов Ка-226...В Торжокском авиацентре летчики проходят переподготовку в том числе и на эти машины


а что в Торжке Ка-226 есть?!

----------


## Pilot

перегон начинается завтра

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Еще немного по поставкам УТК.
Ранее были проведены тендеры на поставку, где победило ЦНТУ "Динамика"

2008 г.:
Ми-24П - Сызрань, Торжок http://zakupkiold.gov.ru/Tender/View...chaseId=242314
Л-39  - 2 шт в Краснодар http://zakupkiold.gov.ru/Tender/View...chaseId=242314
Су-34 - Липецк http://zakupkiold.gov.ru/Tender/View...chaseId=243559

2009 г.:
Ми-28Н - Торжок http://zakupkiold.gov.ru/Tender/View...chaseId=557019

2010 г.:
Ми-8МТВ-5 - 2 шт в Сызрань и Буденновск http://zakupkiold.gov.ru/Tender/View...chaseId=841309
Ми-28Н - Буденновск http://zakupkiold.gov.ru/Tender/View...chaseId=739671

2011 г.
Ка-52 – Торжок http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=1161230
Ми-8АМТШ – Кореновск http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=1161824
Миг-31БМ – Канск http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=1161942
Су-34 - Липецк http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=1164167

Кроме того, проводились тендеры, где победило ЗАО «РАА «Спецтехника»:
в 2010 г.  на поставку СТБП Су-25СМ в Буденновск и  Липецк http://etp.roseltorg.ru/trade/view/?id=MOS23111000262 
в 2011 г. на поставку СТБП самолета Як-130 в количестве 3 штук (в 2012 г. – Борисоглебск и Краснодар.; в 2013 г. – Краснодар.) http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/act...tionId=2179900

И по перспективам: в 1 квартале планируется объявить аукционы на поставку тренажеров Як-130 с начальной ценой 94,77 млн., Ми-8АМТШ  - 89,505 млн., Ми-8МТВ-5 - 85 млн., Ил-78 - 200 млн.
Это сведения из плана-графика закупок МО РФ http://www.rosoboronpostavka.ru/docu..._mo_2012_1.pdf

П.С. В итоге полная картинка по местам базирования новой и модернизированной авиатехники

----------


## boyan

> П.С. В итоге полная картинка по местам базирования новой и модернизированной авиатехники


Скорее училищ и центров переобучения.

----------


## kfmut

> перегон начинается завтра


поня-я-ятно  :Cool:  спасибо!

----------


## Pilot

уже в Сызрани

----------


## Холостяк

_http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/890490/_

_Руководитель журнала "Национальная оборона" и директор Центра анализа мировой торговли оружием Игорь Коротченко пишет:_
Сегодня утром я был приглашен на деловой завтрак с одним из высокопоставленных российских госчиновников. Он рассказал, что в ходе недавних российско-американских переговоров по СНВ принимавший в них участие Майкл Макфол упорно навязывал нашей делегации предложение, чтобы все подвижные грунтовые ракетные комплексы "Тополь-М" и РС-24 "Ярс" были оборудованы сверху опознавательным круглым знаком диаметром два метра, в котором находился бы индивидуальный номер ПГРК - и американцы наблюдали из космоса с помощью своих спутников оптико-электронной разведки за их передвижением, четко идентифицируя все российские мобильные ракетные установки и их принадлежность к конкретной дивизии и армии РВСН.

Такая настойчивость Макфола на переговорах вызвала ответную инициативу делегации РФ - Макфолу предложили, чтобы американские ПЛАРБы типа "Огайо" были также оборудованы аналогичными опознавательными цифровыми знаками, при этом они должны вести боевое патрулирование в надводном положении. Словом, "умыли" Макфола.

После этого Майкл Макфол замолк и больше на протяжении всех переговоров с подобными предложениями, рассчитанными на идиотов, не выступал.

В итоге новый Договор по СНВ не содержит каких-либо ограничений по маршрутам патрулирования российских ПГРК и позиционным районам их развертывания.

----------


## kabuki

> уже в Сызрани


А Торжок ? :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

не читайте вы этого Коротченко.

в Сызрани оставляют пару и завтра в плане на Торжок

----------


## Sr10

“Экюреи” покупать будут массово. На ментокрылых мусоралетах местной выделки начальники боятся летать, франки – они понадежнее, потише и покомфортнее.

----------


## Pilot

пока только 45 штук.

----------


## AC

> в Сызрани оставляют пару и завтра в плане на Торжок


Ну и как? Долетели они до Торжка то???

----------


## Pilot

нет, новым решением все 5 остались в Сызрани

----------


## Антон

Самолет Су-30 разбился под Комсомольском-на-Амуре




> МОСКВА, 28 фев - РИА Новости. Многофункциональный истребитель Су-30 разбился в 130 километрах северо-восточнее Комсомольска-на-Амуре, пилоты катапультировались, сейчас ведутся их поиски, сообщил РИА Новости источник в силовых структурах Дальневосточного федерального округа.
> Данных о пострадавших нет.
> ЧП произошло в 10.20 мск, самолет совершал испытательный полет. Су-30 принадлежит самолетостроительному заводу в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.


http://ria.ru/incidents/20120228/578821548.html

----------


## Pilot

Контракт на закупку Минобороны РФ 92 ударных самолетов Су-34 оценивается примерно в 100 млрд рублей - источник



Москва. 1 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Стоимость контракта на поставку ВВС России 92 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 составляет примерно 100 млрд рублей, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг информированный источник в Москве.

"Экспортная стоимость фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 - не менее 50 миллионов долларов США, собственным Вооруженным силам эта машина, естественно, предлагается по существенно меньшей цене. По неофициальным данным, суммарная стоимость контракта, о котором сегодня сообщило Минобороны, составляет порядка ста миллиардов рублей", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он отметил, что это один из самых масштабных контрактов, подписанных в рамках новой государственной программы вооружения. "Его реализация обеспечит полную загрузку Новосибирского авиационного производственного объединения, где производятся эти самолеты, как минимум, до 2020 года", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.

"Сейчас успешно реализуется контракт, подписанный в 2008 году, на поставку ВВС России 32 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Таким образом, к 2020 году в боевом составе ВВС должно быть 124 самолета этого типа", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее на авиасалоне МАКС-2011 главком ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин сообщил журналистам, что российские Военно-воздушные силы закупят 120 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. По словам главкома, в составе ВВС будет порядка пяти авиационных эскадрилий в составе 24 самолетов. "Это - самолет-солдат, с широким спектром решаемых задач", - отметил главком.

Су-34 по боевым возможностям относится к поколению самолетов "4+". Независимо от времени суток и метеоусловий он способен эффективно поражать наземные, морские и воздушные цели в любом географическом районе с применением всей номенклатуры авиационных боеприпасов, в том числе высокоточных. Наличие на самолете системы активной безопасности наряду с новейшими компьютерами позволило создать дополнительные возможности летчику и штурману вести прицельное бомбометание, маневрировать под огнем противника.

Установленное на Су-34 оборудование позволяет применять оружие по нескольким целям одновременно. Отличная аэродинамика, большая емкость внутренних топливных баков, высокоэкономичные двухконтурные двигатели с цифровой системой управления, система дозаправки в воздухе, а также подвеска дополнительных топливных баков обеспечивают полет Су-34 на большие расстояния, приближающиеся к дальностям полета стратегических бомбардировщиков.

В ближайшее время планируется нарастить боевой потенциал самолетов новыми авиационными средствами поражения.

Самолеты Су-34 производятся Новосибирским авиационным производственным объединением, входящим в холдинг "Сухой".

----------


## Pilot

В Южной военный округ поступят вертолеты Ка-52 "Аллигатор"



Ростов-на-Дону. 1 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - На авиабазу в Краснодарском крае в 2012 году поступят новейшие боевые вертолеты Ка-52 "Аллигатор", сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг начальник пресс-службы Южного военного округа полковник Игорь Горбуль

"Сегодня первая партия пилотов авиабазы отправилась в Центр переподготовки и боевого применения армейской авиации в Торжок Тверской области для переподготовки на управление новым вертолетом", - сообщил И.Горбуль.

Он отметил, что до конца 2012 года авиационная база полностью будет полностью оснащена новыми вертолетами Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" и Ми-8АМТШ. В соединения и части округа поступят также многоцелевые транспортные вертолеты Ми-26Т и боевые Ми-35М.

И.Горбуль сообщил, что продолжается перевооружение авиабазы, дислоцированной в Буденновске.

"Очередные два современных вертолета Ми-35 поступят в ближайшее время на авиационную базу в Буденновске. Сейчас военные специалисты принимают новые машины на заводе "Роствертол" в Ростове-на-Дону", - сообщил И.Горбуль.

Одновременно происходит переобучение летного состава базы на управление данного типа вертолета. В январе-феврале часть экипажей уже прошла переподготовку в Торжке. В целом уже более 30% пилотов соединения освоили новую машину.

Сейчас на авиабазе идет интенсивная боевая подготовка. Полеты на новой технике осуществляются четыре раза в неделю по 8-10 часов в сутки, причем половину вылетов происходит ночью. Дважды в месяц на полигоне пилоты выполняют нормативы по огневой подготовке. С момента поступления новых вертолетов на авиабазу в Буденновске общий налет пилотов на Ми-35 составил 80 часов.

Современные Ми-35 приходят на смену Ми-24. До конца 2012 года новая техника полностью заменит своих предшественников, сообщил И.Горбуль.

Он напомнил, что в 2011 году авиация округа получила более 10 вертолетов Ми-28Н и модернизированных Ми-8 АМТШ, оснащенных системами спутниковой навигации ГЛОНАСС/GPS.

----------


## Холостяк

В течение десяти лет на вооружение российской армии поступит большое количество принципиально новой техники, которая "видит" дальше, стреляет точнее и реагирует быстрее, чем аналогичные системы любого потенциального противника. Об этом пишет в новой статье для "Российской газеты" премьер-министр и кандидат в президенты России Владимир Путин. 

По словам Путина, до 2022 года в войска поступит более 400 межконтинентальных баллистических ракет наземного и морского базирования, 8 ракетных подводных крейсеров стратегического назначения, около 20 многоцелевых подводных лодок, более 50 боевых надводных кораблей, около 100 космических аппаратов военного назначения. 

Кроме того, армия получит *более 600 современных самолетов,* включая истребители пятого поколения, свыше 1000 вертолетов, 28 полковых комплектов зенитных ракетных систем С-400, 38 дивизионных комплектов зенитно-ракетных комплексов "Витязь", 10 бригадных комплектов ракетного комплекса "Искандер-М". В воинские части также поступит свыше 2 тысяч 300 танков, около 2 тысяч самоходных артиллерийских комплексов и орудий и более 17 тысяч военных автомобилей, пишет Путин. 

Как поясняет премьер-министр, в процесс обновления армии и ОПК важно включить военную науку, так как без нее "не может быть ни эффективной военной, ни военно-технической доктрины, не могут эффективно работать структуры Генерального штаба". 

*Ссылка:* *http://www.rg.ru/2012/02/20/putin-armiya.html*

В 2013 году ВМФ России получит первые корабельные истребители МиГ-29К/КУБ. Остальные машины, которые Министерство обороны заказало у корпорации «МиГ», будут поставлены на Северный флот до 2015 года. 
За полгода до получения истребителей пилоты Морской авиации Российской Федерации пройдут соответствующую подготовку для эксплуатации и использования МиГов.
Минобороны России и российская самолётостроительная корпорация «МиГ» заключили контракт на поставку четырёх корабельных истребителей МиГ-29КУБ и двадцати МиГ-29К, которые поступят на вооружение тяжёлого авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов».

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Попались тут три распоряжения Правительства об утверждении перечней государственных гарантий Российской Федерации по кредитам, привлекаемым организациями оборонно-промышленного комплекса для целей выполнения (реализации) государственного оборонного заказа: от 8.09.2011  №1575-р, от 29.11.2011 №2153-р, от 28.12.2011 №2399-р (нормально ищутся гуглом). В этих документах дан неплохой перечень заключенных долгосрочных контрактов на сумму свыше 500 млн. руб. Вот что есть по холдингу "Вертолеты России":
(компания - номер контракта - дата заключения)
ОАО "Роствертол"	З/4/2/1-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
ОАО "Роствертол"	З/4/2/2-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
ОАО "Роствертол"	З/4/2/3-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
ОАО "КВЗ"	З/4/2/5-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
ОАО "КВЗ"	З/4/2/6-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
ОАО "УУАЗ"	З/4/2/7-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
ОАО "КумАПП"	З/4/2/9-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
ОАО "ААК "Прогресс"	З/4/2/10-11-ДОГОЗ	01.03.2011
Итого восемь долгосрочных контрактов на поставку всего модельного ряда - Ми-28, Ми-35, Ми-26, Ми-8МТВ-5, Ансат, Ми-8АМТШ, Ка-226, Ка-52. Правда дата их заключения смущает - 1 марта, ведь официально о них объявили лишь на МАКСе-2011, причем контракт на Ка-52 был представлен как еще не заключенный на тот момент.
Также известно о заключении 10.05.2011 контракта №З/4/2/12-11-ДОГОЗ с Авиакором на поставку девяти Ан-140.   
По открытым процедурам закупок в 2011 г. были заключены контракты на поставку авиатехники с:
ОАО "УУАЗ" №З/4/2/17-11-ДОГОЗ от 23.12.2011 на поставку двух Ми-8АМТ-1 с ценой 565,4 млн. руб.
АК Уктус №З/4/2/20-11-ДОГОЗ от 27.12.2011 на поставку трех Л-410 с ценой 450 410 997 руб.
Итого за год было заключено 20 контрактов на поставку авиатехники педприятими, не входящими в ОАК (это следует из применяемой системы нумерации контрактов МО РФ), о девяти з которых ничего не неизвестно. В период МАКСа было озвучено, что уже заключено три краткосрочных контракта с Вертолетами России (возможно им присвоены пропущенные в списке номера З/4/2/4-11-ДОГОЗ, З/4/2/8-11-ДОГОЗ и З/4/2/11-11-ДОГОЗ). 
Интересно, на поставку какой авиатехники они были заключены?

Из того же списка обнаружился один из группы контрактов (З/4/1/*-11-ДОГОЗ) с ОАК на закупку авиатехники: ОАО "НПК "Иркут"	З/4/1/6-11-ДОГОЗ	05.12.2011 - небезызвестный контракт на 55 шт. Як-130.
Опять же как минимум пять предваряющих его в 2011 гоу контрактов с ОАК остаются под завесой тайны.

И еще один контракт, но уже на ремонт:
ОАО "НАЗ "Сокол"	Р/4/1/2-11-ДОГОЗ	04.08.2011 - на ремонт и модернизацию Миг-31 (предмет контракта подтвержден квартальными отчетами НАЗ "Сокол").

----------


## Pilot

Поставка самолетов по контракту Минобороны РФ 92 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 начнется с 2015 года



Москва. 1 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Закупленные министерством обороны 92 фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 будут поставлены ВВС России в период с 2015-го по 2020-й годы, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Первые поставки самолетов Су-34 по контракту с компанией "Сухой", о котором сегодня объявило министерство обороны, начнутся в 2015 году", - сказал собеседник агентства.

При этом он отметил, что до 2015 года Новосибирское авиационное производственное объединение (НАПО) имени Чкалова, где налажено серийное производство Су-34, будет заниматься реализацией заключенного в 2008 году госконтракта на поставку Минобороны 32 самолетов Су-34. "По этому контракту в войска уже передано десять машин, еще десять поступят до конца текущего года", - сказал собеседник агентства.

----------


## Pilot

На авиабазе в Амурской области пройдут сборы по ракетной подготовке



Москва. 5 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летчики Дальней авиации закрепят навыки применения авиационных крылатых ракет на дальних ракетоносцах-бомбардировщиках Ту-22М3 и стратегических бомбардировщиках Ту-95МС, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" официальный представитель Военно-воздушных сил РФ полковник Владимир Дрик.

"В ходе сборов на авиационной базе "Украинка" (Амурская область) с 5 по 7 марта личный состав пройдет теоретическую и практическую подготовку по применению авиационных крылатых ракет в составе экипажей дальних ракетоносцев-бомбардировщиков Ту-22МЗ и крылатых ракет воздушного базирования на стратегических бомбардировщиках Ту-95МС", - сказал В.Дрик.

По его словам, летный и инженерно-технический состав отработает элементы предварительной подготовки крылатых ракет к подвеске на самолеты-носители, взаимодействие технического и летного персонала при подготовке к вылету, а также элементы инженерно-штурманских расчетов к применению крылатых ракет.

В.Дрик добавил, что после проведения сборов личный состав будет готовиться, к практическим стрельбам на авиационных полигонах Дальней авиации.

Всего к сборам привлекается более 100 военнослужащих авиачасти, уточнил офицер.

----------


## An-Z

> нет, новым решением все 5 остались в Сызрани


сюжет "Вестей" по теме http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=400133

----------


## Torero

Упал Ка-52 из Торжка... экипаж погиб, уже назван...http://www.radiomayak.ru/#!/news/show/id/9233
вертолет упал вечером, нашли только утром, командир был еще жив... Не специалист по действиям службы поиска и спасения, но кажется сработали не очень...

----------


## Sr10

> Не специалист по действиям службы поиска и спасения, но кажется сработали не очень...


10км по асфальтовой трассе от базы на Волочек, там вбок в поле. Нашли через 12 часов... похоже что ночью никто не искал вообще. Как с СМ-ом под КнА – пропал под вечер, Ми ПСС запустить дотемна не смогли, дальше некому и нечем, на следующий день вылетел Ми заводской, нашел визуально с воздуха просеку, остальное время наземная группа добиралась до места. Но там хоть лесистые сопки, тут поле-стол, лежит кучно даже не под снегом, в 10 км от базы “ночных охотников”. 10км. 12 часов. Если не врут, что летчик был жив на момент обнаружения – это вообще...  Охотнички ночные...

----------


## Холостяк

> вертолет упал вечером, нашли только утром, командир был еще жив... Не специалист по действиям службы поиска и спасения, но кажется сработали не очень...





> 10км по асфальтовой трассе от базы на Волочек, там вбок в поле. Нашли через 12 часов... похоже что ночью никто не искал вообще. Как с СМ-ом под КнА – пропал под вечер, Ми ПСС запустить дотемна не смогли, дальше некому и нечем, на следующий день вылетел Ми заводской, нашел визуально с воздуха просеку, остальное время наземная группа добиралась до места. Но там хоть лесистые сопки, тут поле-стол, лежит кучно даже не под снегом, в 10 км от базы “ночных охотников”. 10км. 12 часов. Если не врут, что летчик был жив на момент обнаружения – это вообще...  Охотнички ночные...


А что удивляться? Службу поиска и спасения давно похерили.., как и то, что личный состав нафик никому не нужен кроме как членам их семей.... 
Командиры тоже сейчас поступают по "велению времени", что лучше нихрена не делать, чем беспокоить вышестоящих начальников. Бездействие не наказывается никак, в отличии от того, если будешь принимать решения и брать на себя ответственность.., а то вдруг что-то сделаешь и уже накажут за личную инициативу или свой "косяк".., а так - виновные уже есть, лучше поспать-отдохнуть, как говорится "утро-вечера мудренее".... Да и что "попу мучать" если, по большому счету, командир сейчас ничего и не решает..., ну прибежит ночью, соберет с грехом пополам подчиненных по сигналу "Сбор" к утру... А дальше что? Техника переломана, топлива нет, а если и есть несколько единиц техники, то просто  потом замучаешься отчитываться-списывать, что топливо спалили... Как и вертолеты боевые с ночными прибамбасами ему не поднять на поиски - он "никто". Взаимодействия никакого - позвонит ментам\ФСБешикам\МЧСовцам, так те своими делами заняты и открыто пошлют на ... Они скажут - команду их начальники дадут только тогда будут что-то делать..., а их начальники далеко и спят. Прошло то время, когда сбегал солдатик - так тут же поднимали всех науши от милиции, до КГБ.... А тут цельный вертолет "пропал", ааа ну да.., ща самолеты\танки пропадают и всем пофиг даже если их находят случайно через пару лет перепроданными. Так что, командиру остается тока поорать и поматюкаться перед строем забитых "оловянных солдатиков"... Поэтому командир, как я и выше указал, просто  поступил по "велению времени"...

----------


## bakulinks77

> ...Как с СМ-ом под КнА – пропал под вечер, Ми ПСС запустить дотемна не смогли, дальше некому и нечем, на следующий день вылетел Ми заводской, нашел визуально с воздуха просеку, остальное время наземная группа добиралась до места...


Источник сей информации? Поиск начался сразу, причем подняли 2 Ми-8, один с завода, один с Хурбы. Я лично слушал переговоры вертушек с КДП .Самолет пропал в районе 16 часов, в 18 часов зимой уже темно. Поиски осложнились тем, что машина не загорелась, а просто рассыпалась на части. Пилотажная зона не маленькая, ночь, маяк не работает. Так что ХЗ откуды Вы все это взяли.

----------


## kfmut

> ...маяк не работает...


а скажите, пожалуйста, на бортах принадлежащих МО КОСПАСовские радиобуи стоят или свои какие-то?

----------


## Serjio

> Командиры тоже сейчас поступают по "велению времени", что лучше нихрена не делать, чем беспокоить вышестоящих начальников. Бездействие не наказывается никак, в отличии от того, если будешь принимать решения и брать на себя ответственность.., а то вдруг что-то сделаешь и уже накажут за личную инициативу или свой "косяк".., а так - виновные уже есть, лучше поспать-отдохнуть, как говорится "утро-вечера мудренее".... Да и что "попу мучать" если, по большому счету, командир сейчас ничего и не решает..., ну прибежит ночью, соберет с грехом пополам подчиненных по сигналу "Сбор" к утру......




Что за бред? Какие "поспать-отдохнуть", какие "утро вечера мудренее", какой "Сбор"????? Вы вообще соображаете, о чем говорите??? Какую "попу мучать"??? Вы хоть представляете, как построена работа ПСС и как она была организована в день катастрофы??? Вы чем думали, когда писали все это? О каком-то бездействии ненаказуемом, о наказании за личную инициативу... Сидит Командир. У него с ВИСПа пропадает метка вертолета. Экипаж на связь не выходит. Почесал он затылок и думает: "Блин, щас че-то сделаю не то - накажут. Подождем-ка до утра, а там посмотрим. Утро вечера мудренее..." Так, что-ли? Думайте, прежде чем что-то писать. Без обид. Просто сам летаю и душа болит.

----------


## Холостяк

> Что за бред? Какие "поспать-отдохнуть", какие "утро вечера мудренее", какой "Сбор"????? Вы вообще соображаете, о чем говорите??? Какую "попу мучать"??? Вы хоть представляете, как построена работа ПСС и как она была организована в день катастрофы??? Вы чем думали, когда писали все это? О каком-то бездействии ненаказуемом, о наказании за личную инициативу... Сидит Командир. У него с ВИСПа пропадает метка вертолета. Экипаж на связь не выходит. Почесал он затылок и думает: "Блин, щас че-то сделаю не то - накажут. Подождем-ка до утра, а там посмотрим. Утро вечера мудренее..." Так, что-ли? Думайте, прежде чем что-то писать. Без обид. Просто сам летаю и душа болит.


Душа у всех болит... 
Если Вы такой знаток работы ПСС вот и написали бы о результативности этой работы.
Так же как и с "Курском"... Вот командиры сидят и чешут затылки, а люди либо замерзают либо тонут... А в итоге никто за это не отвечает.., так как виновных уже назначили и они все умерли.

----------


## Serjio

Вы не понимаете, о чем я. Я о вашем описании действий командиров. Вы что, всерьез считаете, что условный командир авиационной части способен при пропаже авиационного комплекса СКРЫВАТЬ этот факт до условного утра, которое "вечера мудренее"??? Вы хоть раз присутствовали, к примеру, на пунктах управления во время полетов? Вы хоть представляете себе, ЧТО там происходит, когда экипаж перестает выходить на связь? Когда подтверждается факт катастрофы? Вы хоть представляете, КАК в этой ситуации ведет себя командир? Поэтому повторяю: думайте, прежде чем пишете.

----------


## Nazar

> Душа у всех болит... 
> Если Вы такой знаток работы ПСС вот и написали бы о результативности этой работы.
> Так же как и с "Курском"... Вот командиры сидят и чешут затылки, а люди либо замерзают либо тонут... А в итоге никто за это не отвечает.., так как виновных уже назначили и они все умерли.



Уважаемый Холостяк, я ни в коем случае не пытаюсь попрать Вашу осведомленность, в том, или ином вопросе, но, немного..., совсем немного, зная ситуацию с Курском, я на всех форумах прошу не заводить разговоры о спасении, или не спасении л/с этой лодки, ровно как и глубокомысленно рассуждать о причинах ее гибели.
Один великий "подводник", уже спел песню, в которой обвинил фактически одного человека.
Если я Вам скажу, что после того, как лодка плотно легла на грунт, на ней не было живых людей, а история с письмом Колесникова и стучащими по борту матросами - фикция чистой воды, как Вы на это отреагируете?
Я так-же могу привести примеры, хотя-бы из Альбома авиационных происшествий и катастроф, где и при СССР ПСС не всегда справлялась со своими обязанностями. Есть масса погибших лодок, упавших самолетов, пропавших без вести судов различных гос-в, но Вы же не митингуете по каждому этому случаю.
Спросите у американцев, где лежит Трешер, в отличии от него, мы с точностью до кабельтовых, знаем где лежат наши погибшие лодки, фотографии с Триеста в рассчет не идут, слишком много там расхождений с реальностью, которые говорят о том, что скорее всего, до сих пор не известно где лежит эта лодка.
А Вы сразу шашкой махать.

----------


## Observer69

> Если я Вам скажу, что после того, как лодка плотно легла на грунт, на ней не было живых людей, а история с письмом Колесникова и стучащими по борту матросами - фикция чистой воды, как Вы на это отреагируете?


Да все это знают. Погибшие сами сообщили об этом в ту же секунду. Даже ВВП и тот сказал, что "лодка утонула" и плыть к ней и спасать кого-либо даже и не нужно.




> Я так-же могу привести примеры, хотя-бы из Альбома авиационных происшествий и катастроф, где и при СССР ПСС не всегда справлялась со своими обязанностями.


При СССР ПСС не всегда справлялась. А в РФ ПСС просто не существует. Разницу чувствуете?

----------


## Nazar

> Да все это знают. Погибшие сами сообщили об этом в ту же секунду. Даже ВВП и тот сказал, что "лодка утонула" и плыть к ней и спасать кого-либо даже и не нужно.


Докладывали вам лично?




> При СССР ПСС не всегда справлялась. А в РФ ПСС просто не существует. Разницу чувствуете?


Это как с Антеем, они есть, но вам сказали что их нет....
Я вас правильно понимаю, ПСС просто не существует, выведена за штат или упразднена?

----------


## Observer69

> Докладывали вам лично?


Ну это же Вы утверждаете что Вам они доложили.






> Это как с Антеем, они есть, но вам сказали что их нет....


А кто сказал что есть? Вы с первоисточником-то пообщались?




> Я вас правильно понимаю, ПСС просто не существует, выведена за штат или упразднена?


"У меня на сарае "Х..й" написано, а там дрова лежат" (с)
Так понятно?

----------


## Nazar

> Ну это же Вы утверждаете что Вам они доложили.


Мне никто, ничего не докладывал, вы по обыкновению, меня с кем то путаете.




> А кто сказал что есть? Вы с первоисточником-то пообщались?


Да я уже логику вашу понял...




> У меня на сарае "Х..й" написано, а там дрова лежат" (с)
> Так понятно?


Покрасьте сарай, соседи засмеют...

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк, я ни в коем случае не пытаюсь попрать Вашу осведомленность, в том, или ином вопросе, но, немного..., совсем немного, зная ситуацию с Курском, я на всех форумах прошу не заводить разговоры о спасении, или не спасении л/с этой лодки, ровно как и глубокомысленно рассуждать о причинах ее гибели..


Память у меня не короткая и я, как и все отлично помнят, как кто и что докладывали и какую муйню несли официальные лица с экранов ТВ! И причем ни один мудозвон ни за что не ответил... 




> Один великий "подводник", уже спел песню, в которой обвинил фактически одного человека..


Я тут не вкурсах этого события...




> Если я Вам скажу, что после того, как лодка плотно легла на грунт, на ней не было живых людей, а история с письмом Колесникова и стучащими по борту матросами - фикция чистой воды, как Вы на это отреагируете?..


Я никак не отреагирую... Я реагую на конкретные факты - на лодке авария, по спасению никто ничего не делал и не мог сделать и поэтому просто мастурбировали, люди кто еще остался в незатопленных отсеках постепеннно умерли, только через год приехали всемогущие норвежцы которые все сделали и всех "спасли".., наши только что могли сделать - так распилить на металлолом при этом рубку лодки вместо памятника уже загнали кому-то...
Самое главное - никто ни за что не ответил.




> Я так-же могу привести примеры, хотя-бы из Альбома авиационных происшествий и катастроф, где и при СССР ПСС не всегда справлялась со своими обязанностями. Есть масса погибших лодок, упавших самолетов, пропавших без вести судов различных гос-в, но Вы же не митингуете по каждому этому случаю..


Речь не по-факту... Размазываете суть проблемы. Катастрофы случались всегда... Однако способность специальных служб, а в особенности возможности командира части была значительно больше. Я как указал не только возможности командира, но и взаимодействие разных организаций было более теснее и действеннее - так сказать системно.  Сейчас ни милиция ни ФСБ палец о палец не ударит. Причем по большому счету упал боевой вертолет! Они однозначно даже и не поднялись для поиска! Это 110%! Как и МЧС ждали команды от своих начальников. В старое доброе время поднимались в тот же момент ВСЕ. Я сам лично участвовал в поисках, так в штаб сразу подъезжали начальство из районной милиции, КГБшники и сами говорили - мужики, у нас вот такие силы и средства - что от нас надо все в вашем распоряжении. В милицейские авто вместе с сотрудниками милиции садили наших офицеров и на поиски... Как и КГБшники тоже помогали своими взможностями. А сейчас попробуй позвонить в милицию и сказать что типа вот у нас вертолет упал на ночь глядя... Что ответят!? Ага! 
Так же как и наблюдал я как сажали космонавтов и как работала наша служба ПСС ВВС СССР. Видел какие силы, средства и возможности у них были. Целое управление ПСС было... А сейчас знаете что от них осталось, как и знаете что-нибудь об их "импотенских" возможностях?




> Спросите у американцев, где лежит Трешер, в отличии от него, мы с точностью до кабельтовых, знаем где лежат наши погибшие лодки, фотографии с Триеста в рассчет не идут, слишком много там расхождений с реальностью, которые говорят о том, что скорее всего, до сих пор не известно где лежит эта лодка.
> А Вы сразу шашкой махать.


Сразу про американцев... Пошли они в жопу! Так что спрашивать я их ничего не буду.

Речь идет и я конкретно высказался по факту - о возможности командира по наличию у него полномочий, сил, средств по полноценному выполнению своих обязанностей, а конкретно - по поиску и спасению (даже в мирное время) своего личного состава и боевой техники находящихся в аварийной ситуации.... Так вот - если конкретно разобраться, то ни хрена у командира нет. 
Чтоб для контраста, это как пожар на складе подМосквой, когда вся техника и склад сгорел, а командир (начальник) с ведром воды бегал вокруг пожарища и ничего поделать не мог..., как и в МЧС звонил и те его послали..., так его еще потом Медведев крайним сделал и уволил из Армии...
Сейчас специально все какие-либо реальные возможности с командиров сняли. Все это сделано чтоб как в 90-х годах кто-то из командиров не стал решать ситуацию своими силами.. Когда на подстанции питающей РЛС отключали электричество за неуплату, а командир обязан был выполнять боевые задачи - выставлял там свой вооруженный караул, что и ментов не пускали... Как и чтоб не было всяких проблем когда кто-то из командиров решит поднять личный состав против разного рода беспредела творящегося вокруг... Вот и сделали командиров ничем и никем, что тока на своих зеленых человечеков орать мог и лишать их всяких надбавок.

----------


## Холостяк

ИМХО: Очередная песнь про светлое будущее...., хотя и тут цифры ну такие маленькие..... 

*7 авиабаз, 28 модернизированных аэродромов и новейшие самолеты
*
Главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин рассказал "НВО" о развитии отечественной военной авиации
«Независимое военное обозрение» продолжает подводить промежуточные итоги реформы Вооруженных сил, что идет в нашей армии и на флоте в последние три года. Главные вопросы, которые мы задаем своим собеседникам, что изменилось за это время в подчиненных им войсках, какие остались нерешенные проблемы, что надо сделать, чтобы реализовать задуманное. 
На вопросы ответственного редактора «НВО» отвечает заслуженный военный летчик, главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр ЗЕЛИН.

*ПЕРВЫМ ДЕЛОМ ПОЛЕТЫ 
*

*– Хочу начать наш разговор, Александр Николаевич, с сообщения, которое поступило на информационные ленты накануне нашей встречи. Оно о том, что министр обороны России Анатолий Сердюков подписал с генеральным директором компании «Сухой» Игорем Озаром контракт на поставку в ВВС до 2020 года 92 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Какие еще самолеты и вертолеты и в каких количествах поступят на вооружение нашей авиации до двадцатого года?* 
– Я не буду называть количество, но это до сотни. 
*– До сотни каждого вида?* 
– Да, по Су-34 цифра уже озвучена – это 92 машины. Но в общей сложности в составе ВВС будет 124 таких летательных аппарата, а в последующем и до 140 машин. В принципе, если говорить о Су-34, президентское лицо этого самолета мы получили, но вместе с тем мы продолжаем наращивать боевые возможности этого бомбардировщика. Оно заключается в чем? Мы ставим мощный бортовой комплекс самообороны, разрабатываем новое оружие, с новыми, расширенными боевыми возможностями. Главным образом «воздух–поверхность», «воздух–РЛС», «воздух–корабль» и планируем, что он станет у нас носителем других ракет большой дальности. Такая работа идет, и я считаю, что это та платформа, которая способна решить эту задачу – то есть нарастить силы ядерного сдерживания в составе стратегической авиации ВВС. Несмотря на то что контракт на поставку заключен, я подписал технические условия на этот контракт, где указал возможность проводить дальнейшую модернизацию по повышению боевых возможностей данного летательного комплекса. 
*– По его эффективности?* 
– По его эффективности и боевым возможностям в единой системе вооруженной борьбы, которую строит сейчас Генеральный штаб, связанный с вопросом модного понятия сетецентрические системы управления. Чтобы в этом контуре управления с уже установленными средствами связи и средствами АСУ мы решали данную задачу. 
Я недавно прибыл из Питера, где под моим руководством проходило заседание межведомственной комиссии по созданию самолета А-100, это продолжение темы А-50У и далее. Будет машина с такими боевыми возможностями, которая создаст возможность не только управлять экипажами в воздухе, но и наведения на все радиоконтрастные и другие цели на земле, но и предполагается управление беспилотной авиацией с этого летательного аппарата. 
Такое масштабное планирование. С задачами за 30-е годы. Что касается других закупок, которые предполагается получить ВВС. Это самолет Су-35… 
*– Контракт по нему, как я помню, был подписан на МАКСе на 48 машин.* 
– Да, на такое количество, но еще будем закупать. Где-то до ста единиц. Я этот самолет рассматриваю в совокупности с самолетом Су-30СМ. Мы сейчас не закупаем и не планируем закупать, пусть это не покажется вам неожиданным, учебно-боевые самолеты. Покупаем боевые самолеты со способностью машины проводить обучение летного состава. Требования к учебно-боевому самолету предусматривают ряд задач, которые летчик отрабатывает в воздухе. К примеру, систему отказов, другие проблемы… 
Но сейчас кабина самолета так изменилась, что все эти действия мы можем отработать на земле. На тренажерах. Поскольку несколько многофункциональных индикаторов могут заменять друг друга. И говорить об отказе каких-то приборов и заниматься обучением летчика обходиться без них в воздухе – эта задача сама по себе уходит. Мы ее будем отрабатывать на комплексных процедурных тренажерах на земле. Понимая, что летчика нужно учить летать с отказавшими приборами, но для этой цели создавать самолет и заниматься этим в воздухе мы не будем. Это экономически нецелесообразно, так как у нас много взаимозаменяемых многофункциональных индикаторов. Один отказал, можно перейти на другой и получать всю необходимую информацию. 
Могут, конечно, отказать несколько многофункциональных индикаторов в случае, если обесточиться самолет, но это требует от летчика уже совсем других действий, связанных с пилотированием. 

ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ПЕСНЯ ТУТ:

Подробнее: 7 авиабаз, 28 модернизированных аэродромов и новейшие самолеты - Главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин рассказал "НВО" о развитии отечественной военной авиации

----------


## Подполковник

Что известно об аварии (поломке) Су-27 в Калиниградской обл. 
В Калининградской области совершил аварийную посадку военный Су-27; пострадавших нет - происшествия, аварии, криминал - Новости - ИА REGNUM

----------


## AC

> Что известно об аварии (поломке) Су-27 в Калиниградской обл.


Пока пресс-служба ЗВО лишь сказала, что предварительно решено: самолет подлежит восстановлению и вернется в строй...

----------


## Холостяк

*Отличный фото репортаж!*

*Авиагруппа «Курск» 

Ссылка:* *Авиагруппа «Курск» :: NoNaMe*

----------


## Антон

*Россия отметит 100-летие ВВС грандиозным воздушным парадом*



> Военно-воздушные силы (ВВС) РФ отпразднуют свое 100-летие мероприятиями, которые будут продолжаться три дня. Об этом рассказал сегодня журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
> 
> По его словам, в мероприятиях, приуроченных к празднованию 100-летия ВВС РФ, примут участие представители зарубежных авиационных кругов. А.Зелин отметил, что на данный момент поданы приглашения 115 зарубежным организациям, 69 уже прислали подтверждение. "Планируется участие девяти зарубежных пилотажных групп", - сказал А.Зелин.
> 
> Главнокомандующий отметил, что праздничные мероприятия начнутся 10 августа 2012г. в районе Гатчины в Санкт-Петербурге. Затем, 11 и 12 августа 2012г., на аэродроме Жуковский в Московской области будет представлена раритетная авиационная техника времен Первой мировой войны, Великой Отечественной войны, а также современная техника.
> 
> Кульминацией празднования станет воздушный парад 12 августа 2012г., который пройдет в Жуковском и который смогут посетить все желающие. По словам А.Зелина, билеты на него выпускать не планируется.
> 
> В полетной программе парада будет представлена вся техника, стоящая на вооружении армии, а также перспективные образцы. Зрители также увидят элементы высшего пилотажа российских групп "Стрижи" и "Витязи", а также выступления зарубежных пилотажных групп.
> ...


Россия отметит 100-летие ВВС грандиозным воздушным парадом :: Общество :: Top.rbc.ru

----------


## А.Е.В.

В ВВС России пооявятся новые пилотажные группы ВЗГЛЯД / В ВВС России появятся новые пилотажные группы
Еще одна за чем? Не много? Может просто пересадить какую-нибудь группу на ЯК 130 и люди сохранятся и традиции?

----------


## Sr10

> В ВВС России пооявятся новые пилотажные группы*ВЗГЛЯД / В ВВС России появятся новые пилотажные группы


Забавны "чоткие" формулировки нового облика. "Могут появится" - ну если вдруг "появятся", тогда что добру пропадать. Пусть себе будут.
Недавно сообщали, что в рашке к 20хх (не помню) году "может появится" атомный авианосец - "тоже нефигово"... ;)

----------


## Холостяк

Опять Зелин отжжЁг!?

*Россия создаёт элитное авиаподразделение на новейших истребителях Т-50
*Россия создаёт элитное авиаподразделение на новейших истребителях Т-50 - Direct/NEWS
Российская военная авиация в скором времени начнёт пополняться последней новинкой российских военных авиастроителей — истребителем пятого поколения Т-50. Об этом рассказал генерал-полковник Александр Зелин, командующий российскими Военно-воздушными силами. По его словам, управлять этими истребителями будут только самые лучшие российские военные лётчики.Кроме этого, как отметил Зелин, с поступлением Т-50 в ВВС РФ будет создано новое элитное подразделение, состоящее из самых высококлассных военных пилотов — им будут доверять выполнение наиболее трудных боевых задач. По словам генерал-полковника, истребитель Т-50 в случае военного конфликта без труда сможет обеспечить России господство в воздухе.
Главком ВВС РФ также сообщил, что предприятие в Комсомольске-на-Амуре уже приступило к сборке первого Т-50, предназначенного не для тестовых полётов, а для боевого применения. Самолёт Т-50 способен двигаться на скорости свыше 2 тыс. км/ч и преодолевать расстояние свыше 5 тыс. километров. Для взлёта и посадки ему нужно не более 400 метров полосы, а внушительного объёма оружейный отсек Т-50 даёт возможность вооружить его боеприпасами общей массой до 3 т.

----------


## Холостяк

*Что показала катастрофа одного из лучших боевых вертолетов – Ка-52       

*

Трагедия Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и гибель его экипажа, на мой взгляд, - прямое следствие проведенного реформирования Военно-воздушных сил, а также торжества воинствующего дилетантизма...

Хроника трагедии всем уже известна. Напомню кратко. В понедельник вечером в 21:00 двухместный Ка-52 поднялся в воздух с аэродрома Центра переучивания и боевого применения ВВС, расположенного недалеко от города Торжок. Всего через пять минут, как сообщили на следующий день представители министерства обороны, радиосвязь с экипажем прервалась.
Если судить по этому официальному заявлению, то получается, что машину в полете не сопровождали радары, а местонахождение ее фиксировалось лишь на основании докладов экипажа по рации. Обломки вертолета нашли через двенадцать часов, в 08:45 во вторник, 13 марта. По первоначальному заявлению представителей министерства обороны, штурман Максим Федоров к тому времени был уже мертв, а летчик Дмитрий Ракушкин еще жив, и скончался он по пути в больницу.

Естественно, военный следственный отдел Следственного комитета по Тверскому гарнизону сразу приступил к доследственной проверке по факту случившегося. А для расследования обстоятельств падения вертолета оперативно создали специальную комиссию. На место трагедии во вторник прибыл и Генеральный конструктор фирмы «Камов» Сергей Михеев. Комиссия и следственные органы, конечно, разберутся в причине катастрофы. Однако уже сейчас можно сказать, что это ЧП ярко и трагично показало, к чему привела реформация Вооруженных сил, в которой командование ВВС, кстати сказать, всегда было едва ли не главным застрельщиком.

…В январе 1992-го в Кремлевском дворце съездов проходило Всеармейское офицерское собрание. Советскому Союзу уже подписали смертный приговор, и решался вопрос о судьбе могучей Советской Армии, о судьбе ее офицерского корпуса. Было высказано немало тревожных и очень здравых мыслей, прежде всего о том, что рубить с плеча там, где есть оружие и военная сила, ни в коем случае нельзя. Борис Ельцин, тоже зашедший на это собрание, был категорически против: ему, как раз, очень нравилось рубить и резать по живому.

Так вот, на защиту позиции Б. Ельцина тогда яро бросились офицеры ВВС - делегаты собрания, во главе с маршалом авиации и последним министром обороны СССР Евгением Шапошниковым.

Этот бывший советский маршал отметился еще и тем, что фактически вооружил армию Джохара Дудаева, передав в его распоряжение многие военные арсеналы, находившиеся на территории Северного Кавказа. Об этом писали в прессе после начала боевых действий с кавказскими сепаратистами.

Никаких преференций за свою услужливость Б. Ельцину и его команде Военно-воздушные силы России не получили. Наоборот, 1990-е стали самыми проклятыми в истории боевой авиации нашей страны. Ни новой техники, ни достойных зарплат, ни ремонта аэродромов, ни горючего для полетов. Тем не менее, дух реформаторства просто свел с ума Главный штаб ВВС. Командование Военно-воздушных сил подчинило себе войска ПВО страны, мотивировав это тем, что количество генералов уменьшится, а управление улучшится. Генералов меньше не стало, а противовоздушная оборона страны едва не прекратила свое существование, сплошное радиолокационное поле над Россией просто исчезло. Командование ВВС умудрилось уничтожить авиационное прикрытие Арктики, расформировав на севере почти все части лучших в мире перехватчиков МиГ-25 и МиГ-31, оставив там многие аэродромы фактически без обслуживания. Затем командование ВВС подчинило себе армейскую авиацию, что привело к ее полной деградации. Авиационные генералы даже смогли перетянуть к себе часть бригад ПВО Сухопутных войск, вооруженных тяжелыми комплексами С-300В. Что удивляться! Не сумев грамотно распорядиться и доведя до полного убожества почти такие же комплексы С-300П, входившие при СССР в ПВО страны, авиаторы положили глаз на то, что тогда находилось в еще прекрасном состоянии. Они вообще хотели забрать все бригады С-300В у «сухопутчиков», что, к счастью, не удалось.

Наконец, когда-то прекрасный 344-й Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава Армейской авиации, тот самый, в Торжке, был ликвидирован как самостоятельная единица и переподчинен Липецкому центру.

Теперь он называется: Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (авиационного персонала Армейской авиации) 4-го Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний МО РФ. Официальная аббревиатура: ЦБП и ПЛС (АПАА) 4 ГЦПА П и ВИ МО РФ. Обратите внимание: если раньше в армии и авиации был личный состав, который готовили к боевой работе, то сейчас – персонал, как в какой-нибудь заштатной гостинице.

Ну и что в итоге? Центр в Торжке достиг мирового уровня подготовки и боевого применения? Его оснастили по последнему слову техники? Падение «Аллигатора» показало, во что вылились реформаторские потуги и на что сейчас способен «авиационный персонал», прежде всего - командный.

Итак, упавший вертолет был обнаружен лишь через двенадцать часов после падения, в 10 километрах северо-западнее аэродрома «Торжок». То есть, раненый пилот, возможно, находившийся без сознания, половину суток лежал на морозе в снегу среди обломков своей машины – практически рядом с базой. Более чем вероятно: летчик погиб лишь потому, что ему вовремя не оказали медицинскую помощь.

Вертолет упал не в горном ущелье, не в глухой тайге за сотни верст от населенных пунктов. И нашли его пешие группы, а не с воздуха буквально в двух шагах от базы. В каком веке мы живем?!

Почему не было радиолокационного сопровождения машины? Если бы оно было, то координаты места, где воздушный объект исчез с экрана радара, был бы определен сразу, и тупо прочесывать местность не было бы никакой нужды. Был ли утвержденный маршрут полета? Сообщается, что был, даже опубликована карта предполагавшегося полета. Но в таком случае вообще непонятно, почему пропавшую машину искали. За пять минут она могла улететь максимум на 10-15 километров, и отправить по проложенному маршруту спасательный вертолет надо было немедленно. Этого не сделали! Хотя уже появились сообщения о самоотверженности поисковиков: будто бы в предполагаемый район падения выдвинули аж 300 человек, 20 единиц наземной техники, в воздух подняли два вертолета. Только вот беда, ни у кого не было приборов ночного видения. Зачем вообще необходимо было это перенапряжение фактически слепых сил и средств?

О ночном видении стоит сказать отдельно.

По мнению разработчиков инфракрасных и тепловизионных приборов, упавший Ка-52 можно было найти за считанные минуты.

Для этого над аэродромом требовалось поднять на высоту три-четыре километра вертолет, снабженный мощной техникой ночного видения, и прокрутить его вокруг своей оси, хотя логичнее было бы все-таки лететь по маршруту. Но, даже зависнув над базой, вертолет с тепловизором наверняка зафиксировал бы дышащую жаром на снегу груду металла – того, что осталось от Ка-52 - даже на расстоянии 10 километров. Впрочем, и обычный Ми-8, если бы в нем находился человек со специальными очками ночного видения на глазах, летя по маршруту «Аллигатора», зафиксировал бы горячие обломки через те же пять минут, что длился последний полет Ка-52.

Впрочем, таких чудо-очков в Центре могло и не быть. Они же ведь для отечественных ВВС все еще именно «чудо», хотя во всем мире используются лет двадцать. Зато в Торжке есть целая эскадрилья ночной версии известного «крокодила» - Ми-24ПН. Когда-то их шумно рекламировали - как прорыв в боевом применении классических вертолетов. Машины оснащены специальными приборами, которые позволяют летать и вести боевые действия ночью. Первые Ми-24ПН были доставлены в Торжок еще в 2005-м. И уже несколько лет про ночные достижения этих «вертушек» ничего не слышно. Скорее всего, никаких таких достижений попросту нет.

Однако в Центре боевой подготовки и переучивания персонала постоянно находятся новейшие Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник». Они вроде бы специально созданы для ночной охоты. По идее, Ми-28Н, поднятый в воздух по тревоге, должен был за три минуты - скорость полета у него большая - выйти в точку падения «Аллигатора» и выдать точные координаты места трагедии. Дело в том, что Ми-28Н предназначен, в первую очередь, для поражения вражеской наземной бронетехники в темноте и тумане, и его приборы особо чутко реагируют на тепловое излучение металла. А ясной ночью 12 марта газотурбинные двигатели Ка-52 были еще очень горячими. Более того, «Ночной охотник» имеет специальный отсек, в котором можно разместить двух раненых людей для их эвакуации с поля боя.

То есть, чисто теоретически, экипаж Ми-28Н мог в одиночку найти и спасти хотя бы командира упавшего вертолета Дмитрия Ракушкина. Ни в теории, ни в практике этого не произошло.

А может быть, Ми-28Н, как и Ми-24ПН, на самом-то деле ночью ничего не видит, и громкое имя дано только для громкости? Жаль, если так…

В промышленности специально для вертолетов давно разработаны очень надежные и весьма эффективные радиомаяки. Есть даже конструкции, причем это российское ноу-хау, в которых вся информация о полете фиксируется в сжатом виде на специальном и очень прочном носителе. В случае падения летательного аппарата за доли секунды в эфир уходит мощный сигнал, в котором передаются данные о последних минутах полета и точные координаты места крушения. Сигнал ловят специально настроенные антенны на земле и антенны опять же специальных космических аппаратов. Поиск упавшей машины становится делом чисто техническим, при том, что причина трагедии может быть установлена еще до нахождения самих носителей – «черных ящиков» нового поколения. Все это есть, но только в единичных образцах, на выставках, а не в войсках.

Нежелание ставить на свои боевые самолеты и вертолеты такую аппаратуру военные объясняют по-разному. Когда-то ссылались на нехватку средств. Потом придумали «секретный» повод. Будто бы сигнал с такого маяка первыми поймают враги, и первыми же найдут некие упавшие секреты, а также установят слабые места наших крылатых и винтокрылых аппаратов. И все доводы о том, что сигнал может быть надежно зашифрован, до «персонала» в погонах не доходят.

Сейчас уже появляются первые версии крушения Ка-52 в Торжке. Так как «черные ящики» сохранились хорошо, причины трагедии установят в ближайшее время. Но в данном случае, суть не в самой катастрофе, а в ее развитии.

В истории авиации еще не было случая, чтобы машину, упавшую в десяти километрах от аэродрома и лежащую на открытой площадке, искали половину суток. И если Дмитрий Ракушкин действительно был еще жив через двенадцать часов после катастрофы, а не погиб сразу, то говорить просто не о чем. И вердикт высоких комиссий о причинах падения Ка-52 просто неинтересен. Если сегодня даже в Центре боевого применения и переучивания авиационного персонала Армейской авиации нет нормального радиолокационного сопровождения полетов новых машин, если там же нет по-настоящему эффективной и мобильной поисково-спасательной службы, то есть ли все это в войсках?

Ссылка: http://www.military-informant.com/in...661693514.html

----------


## An-Z

Статья ниочём, с пятое на десятое, если бы да кабы.. Автор - баклан...

----------


## kfmut

баклан, не баклан... всё равно никто из "официалов" не будет отвечать на/за кучу неудобных вопросов появляющихся после каждого ЛП у нас в стране...

----------


## Холостяк

За то ВВП сегодня аж напрягся рассказывая, что в СССР не было мясного животноводства и мы жили без мяса! Я уверен, что уже под этот Новый год он так же откроет нам правду, что в СССР не было Авиации и появилась она тока сейчас при нём и даже благодаря....

----------


## boyan

> Статья ниочём, с пятое на десятое, если бы да кабы.. Автор - баклан...


Полностью согласен. Нагромождение форумных слухов после катастрофы, причем в концентрированном виде.
Есть вот такая вот запись СОК http://s019.radikal.ru/i605/1204/8e/f5d9cbd6fa2b.jpg последних секунд полета

----------


## An-Z

Так в том то и дело, что аффтор вопросов не задаёт, он излагает догадки и домыслы.. До Торжка 3 часа езды, сгонял бы, поговорил с участниками поисков, нашёл бы заправку на трассе, с которой якобы сразу увидели упавшиий вертолёт и сообщили полицаям. Узнал бы, правда ли, что они пообещали очевидцам после "дцатого" звонка посадить всех на 15 суток... Поговорил бы с сослуживцами погибших, может знал бы как велись поиски и сколько при этом ОНВ использовалось...



> всё равно никто из "официалов" не будет отвечать...


 Кому то будут...

Интересная статья по причинам аварийности в авиации, одна из них вполне могла "сработать" в случае с Ка-52..

----------


## AC

Тов. Зелин свое отлетал:
Президент России

----------


## kfmut

о-о-о! видимо, для озвучивания более скромных послевыборных сентенций понадобилась новая "говорящая глова" чтобы у народа разрыв шаблона не случился...

----------


## Иваныч

ВЗГЛЯД / «Возвращают нас в 41-й год»

----------


## Антон

> 25 апреля состоялось событие, долгожданное для многих – символическое начало строительства новой взлетно-посадочной полосы для Государственного летно-испытательного центра им. В.Чкалова, расположенного в Ахтубинске Астраханской области. На месте «нулевой отметки» абсолютно новый экскаватор вынул первый ковш грунта и опустил его в кузов абсолютно нового самосвала. 
> Это определение «новое» можно было использовать еще много раз, но главное – абсолютно новые чувства родились в душе большинства участников церемонии, поскольку для города Ахтубинска такая крупная стройка – новое событие последних 2-х десятилетий. А для строителей - руководителей и рабочих ФГУП «Главное управление строительства дорог и аэродромов при Спецстрое России» - закладка самой длинной в России взлетно-посадочной полосы - дело, запоминающееся надолго. 
> Церемонии «первого ковша» предшествовала другая торжественная церемония - освящение места строительства: молитва, окропление святой водой…. Позже настоятель Ахтубинского храма Архистратига Божия Михаила архимандрит Андрей рассказал, что в середине 90-х Ахтубинск чуть не лишился ГЛИЦа: «Я служу в Ахтубинске уже 20 лет, многие мои прихожане – военные. И вот в середине 90-х, находясь в командировке в Москве, мне сказали, что есть идея летно-испытательный центр перевести в Липецк. Для Ахтубинска это была бы «рана» глубокая и долгозаживающая, потому что ГЛИЦ здесь появился в 1920 году, то есть без малого 100 лет назад. Слава Богу, не случилось тяжкого испытания. Поэтому для меня строительство новой полосы - такая же радость, как и для военных, потому что душевное равновесие прихожан – моя первейшая забота». 
> В церемонии выемки «первого ковша» принимали участие председатель Совета директоров ОАО ОКБ им. П.О.Сухого Игорь Озар, начальник ГЛИЦ им. В.Чкалова, Герой России полковник Радик Бариев, начальник ФГУП «ГУ СДА Спецстроя России» Николай Ашлапов, глава Ахтубинского района Виктор Ведищев, мэр Ахтубинска Аманга Нарузбаев, другие руководители и рядовые строители. 
> Строительные работы на территории Государственного летно-испытательного центра им. В. Чкалова будут выполнять подразделения «ГУ СДА при Спецстрое России» из Ижевска и Калуги, первый отряд с техникой прибыл в Ахтубинск в марте. Однако, потребуется привлечение и местных специалистов. Поэтому в городских СМИ размещены объявления о приглашении на работу строителей, водителей, рабочих и ИТР других специальностей. 
> Начальник ФГУП «Главное управление строительства дорог и аэродромов Спецстроя России» Николай Ашлапов подтвердил, что заинтересован в привлечении специалистов: «Непосредственно на стройплощадке в пиковое время будут задействованы до 500 человек. Мы закупаем около 1 миллиона тонн различных материалов: щебня, цемента, песка и т.д. И доставлять в Ахтубинск материалы будут субподрядчики из Ахтубинска, Волжского, Волгограда. Ремонтировать бывшие казармы для размещения людей, кормить, создавать нормальные бытовые условия так же будут местные работники. И конечно, мы готовы принимать на работу профессиональных строителей». 
> Сейчас на территорию стройки завозится щебень, песок, ремонтируются подъездные железнодорожные пути, площадки для хранения сыпучих материалов. То есть, ведется та подготовительная работа, с которой начинается каждая большая стройка. 
> Заместитель начальника ФГУП «ГУ СДА при Спецстрое России» по строительству аэродромов Сергей Калмыков подчеркнул, что строительство новой полосы – предмет особой гордости. «Спецстрой России для производства работ в Ахтубинске закупил много абсолютно новой техники: мощные самосвалы, экскаваторы, бульдозеры, другую технику специального назначения. В том числе приобретены: современный бетоноукладочный комплекс «Гамака 2800», 2 новых бетонных завода бельгийского производства производительностью 180 м3 в час каждый. Такая высокая производительность необходима, потому что бетон в тело ИВПП должен укладываться непрерывно, то есть – круглосуточно, вне зависимости от погодных условий. Поэтому качество будет очень высоким». 
> На территории ГЛИЦ им В.Чкалова будут построены искусственная взлетно-посадочная полоса длинной 4060 метров, рулежные дорожки, водно-дренажная система, другие объекты. Завершение строительства – декабрь 2014 года.


Прошла церемония выемки «первого ковша» на строительстве взлетно-посадочной полосы в Ахтубинске

----------


## muk33

> о-о-о! видимо, для озвучивания более скромных послевыборных сентенций понадобилась новая "говорящая глова" чтобы у народа разрыв шаблона не случился...


Первые последствия разброда и шатания в ВВС не заставили себя ждать: Пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" в очередной раз "пролетели" - Аргументы.ру Только этот "очередной раз" уже вышел практически на международный уровень.

----------


## Холостяк

*Отреформировали! 

*

----------


## Observer69

> *Отреформировали! 
> 
> *


Да на фига эта развалина нам сдалась???! 
Рогозин сказал, что у нас будет новый авиа-космический университет.
Очевидно, что разместят его сразу на орбите...

----------


## Observer69

> Первые последствия разброда и шатания в ВВС не заставили себя ждать: Пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" в очередной раз "пролетели" - Аргументы.ру Только этот "очередной раз" уже вышел практически на международный уровень.



Позорище конечно вселенское. Но казахи сами отлетали и довольно неплохо

----------


## Pilot

Дмитрий Медведев назначил первого заместителя главкома Виктора Бондарева главнокомандующим ВВС России.

----------


## Flanker B

> Позорище конечно вселенское. Но казахи сами отлетали и довольно неплохо


в этом ромбе я ничего крутого не вижу, наверно лет 15 тренровались

----------


## Flanker B

> Дмитрий Медведев назначил первого заместителя главкома Виктора Бондарева главнокомандующим ВВС России.


еще тот "казак"

----------


## Pilot

> в этом ромбе я ничего крутого не вижу, наверно лет 15 тренровались


вообще-то в этом ромбе строевые летчики :)

----------


## Flanker B

> вообще-то в этом ромбе строевые летчики :)


в бесовце ромбом лучше стоят

----------


## An-Z

Ну вот, раскрыл военную тайну...

----------


## Observer69

> в этом ромбе я ничего крутого не вижу, наверно лет 15 тренровались


С месяц пожалуй. И летали не только ромбом. По крайней мере роспуск колоколом был очень красивым и эффектным. Даже нашим это сделало бы честь.
И как правильно было отмечено - это строевые лётчики.

----------


## maxik

> Ну вот, раскрыл военную тайну...


а ведь Леха  правильно говорит

----------


## maxik

> а ведь Леха  правильно говорит


хотя  батя скептически на потуги  новых-местных летчиков смотрит

----------


## Холостяк

Прошел парад Победы... Как обычно нормально ничего уже сделать не могут...
Спасибо хоть вояк в парадную форму одели и сами не сидели на пятой точке принимая парад войск.
Но вот чему то хоть парад был посвящен - совершенно не понятно.., какой-то победе... Не понятно кто победил, кого победили.... На Красной Площади трясли флагами власовских РОА, а флагов страны победителя вообще не было! Не было государственного флага СССР - страны победителя! Даже Путин, в своей речи боялся сказать "Советский Союз", все рассказывал про "нашу страну" и упоминал в настоящем времени про Россию.... О как! Не было флагов союзных республик "нашей страны". Как и не сказал, что победили фашистскую Германию и ее союзников, на которых работала вся Европа!!!
Представили новые войска - какие-то космические..., причем показали их флаг.., больше похожий на корпоративный флажок типа газпрома...
Потом.. Не понимаю.. Зачем Мавзолей прячут за декорациями? Или может сами прячутся от человека, что там лежит... Стыдно... Он то хоть из страны, которая просрала мелкомягким русско-японскую войну, сделал государство которое переломало хребет нацизму, провели индустриализаию, промышленность построили..., а они тока все развалили и распилили...., что единственный самолет за 20 лет сделали и который тот же грохнулся с кучей людей....

Ну и вертолетная Авиация..., с корпоративными флажками....

Мдаааа...













?

----------


## Холостяк

*Легендарный штурмовик  Ил-2 продан частному коллекционеру из Сиетла Полу Аллену.

*«Летающий танк» в год 70-летия начала Великой Отечественной войны был восстановлен в Новосибирске. Самолёт нашли еще в 91-м завязшим в болоте. Тогда интереса к нему никто не проявил. И лишь через 10 лет Ил-2 доставили на специальное реставрационное предприятие в Новосибирск. По бортовому номеру удалось установить  погибших членов экипажа и предприятие, где штурмовик был построен. Это Куйбышевский авиационный завод № 18. С конвейера  машина сошла летом 43 года. А в ноябре 2011-го знаменитый штурмовик после реставрации вновь поднялся в небо над Самарой. Он принял участие в параде 7 ноября. На сегодня это единственный в мире летающий Ил-2. В феврале 2012 советский штурмовик был доставлен в штат Вашингтон, где и пополнил коллекцию авиамузея бизнесмена из США Пола Аллена. Американский дебют Ил-2 в небе намечен на 16 июня.  
http://samaratoday.ru/news/64386

Во!!!! Продавать у нас сейчас научились!

----------


## Sr10

Новости NEWSru.com :: Вертолет-участник парада Победы в Москве флаг не терял: уронил только 1800 кг груза

"Организованы поиски груза, однако они пока ни к чему не привели..."
 Оно утонуло... или черметчики не дремлют.

----------


## Антон

> *Легендарный штурмовик  Ил-2 продан частному коллекционеру из Сиетла Полу Аллену.
> 
> *«Летающий танк» в год 70-летия начала Великой Отечественной войны был восстановлен в Новосибирске. Самолёт нашли еще в 91-м завязшим в болоте. Тогда интереса к нему никто не проявил. И лишь через 10 лет Ил-2 доставили на специальное реставрационное предприятие в Новосибирск. По бортовому номеру удалось установить  погибших членов экипажа и предприятие, где штурмовик был построен. Это Куйбышевский авиационный завод № 18. С конвейера  машина сошла летом 43 года. А в ноябре 2011-го знаменитый штурмовик после реставрации вновь поднялся в небо над Самарой. Он принял участие в параде 7 ноября. На сегодня это единственный в мире летающий Ил-2. В феврале 2012 советский штурмовик был доставлен в штат Вашингтон, где и пополнил коллекцию авиамузея бизнесмена из США Пола Аллена. Американский дебют Ил-2 в небе намечен на 16 июня.  
> Легендарный штурмовик Ил-2 продан частному коллекционеру из США | Самара Сегодня
> 
> Во!!!! Продавать у нас сейчас научились!


А что продавать то? Он был восстановлен на деньги Американца.

----------


## Антон

> Российский истребитель МиГ-31 и норвежский самолет морской разведки Orion чудом избежали столкновения 10 апреля в Баренцевом море, пишет норвежская газета «Andøyposten», выходящая на острове Андейя, где базируются норвежские самолеты Orion.
> 
> Пилоты норвежского самолета заметили МиГ-31 российских ВВС во время наблюдательного полета над Баренцевым морем. Экипаж Orion дважды видел, как российский самолет на безопасном расстоянии отслеживает маневры норвежского борта, а после исчезает из вида.
> 
> «Дозоры» - запрещенная игра
> 
> Расскажи о себе на Russia.ru
> По словам блогера The Aviationist, который распространил информацию в интернете, в подобных «встречах» нет ничего необычного. Однако в третий раз российский МиГ-31 подошел к Orion на высокой скорости так близко, что возникла опасность столкновения самолетов.
> «Норвежские власти уже планируют «обсудить этот инцидент с руководством Вооруженных сил России», – сообщил представитель пресс-службы норвежской береговой охраны Джон Эспен Лиен.
> ...


 ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ: Российский МиГ и норвежский Orion чуть не столкнулись в Баренцевом море

----------


## F70173

> *ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ: Российский МиГ и норвежский Orion чуть не столкнулись в Баренцевом море



Надо учитывать и то, что и норвежцы частенько себя ведут, мягко сказать, "не совсем правильно"

----------


## Pilot

Поступление в войска первых серийных истребителей Су-35С может начаться в третьем квартале этого года - источник



Москва. 12 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Предварительное заключение по результатам государственных испытаний истребителя Су-35С планируется получить в третьем квартале текущего года, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в авиапроме.

"Получение предварительного заключения ВВС о соответствии основных характеристик самолета требованиям технического задания заказчика дает право осуществлять поставки истребителей в летные части", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, на сегодняшний день истребители Су-35, задействованные в летных испытаниях, выполнили более 540 полетов.

Источник пояснил, что "в это количество входят все полеты как в рамках госиспытаний, так и демонстрационные, а также иные полеты".

Собеседник агентства сообщил, что "в 2012 году в строевые части ВВС поступят первые серийные истребители Су-35С. "Параллельно с поставкой истребителей Су-35 в российские ВВС будут продолжаться государственные испытания истребителя", - сказал он.

Ранее сообщалось, что в соответствии с подписанным в 2009 году госконтрактом на закупку ВВС России 48 истребителей Су-35С в этом году планируется построить и поставить заказчику 8 самолетов этого типа.

----------


## boyan

> Зачем Мавзолей прячут за декорациями? Или может сами прячутся от человека, что там лежит... Стыдно... Он то хоть из страны, которая просрала мелкомягким русско-японскую войну, сделал государство которое переломало хребет нацизму, провели индустриализаию, промышленность построили..., а они тока все развалили и распилили....


 Он сделал ничего кроме развала империи , которая в 1915 была в тройке лидеров по ВНП, которая в 1916 уже была практически в Берлине, который устроил геноцид казачеству вплоть до физического истребления взрослых мужчин, притащил орды "революционеров" из местечек, которые, начали перекачку золотого запаса и ценностей ротшильдам и хамерам, причем не как Сталин , который на эти деньги покупал станки, образцы вооружения, а для личного обогащения. И, наконец, который умер полусгнившим маразматиком, когда в стране еще шла гражданская война. Впрочем , маскировать действительно не стоит, это же пирамида, с мумией. Наоборот туристов надо привлекать.

----------


## Pilot

Новейший истребитель Су-35С адаптируется для использования строевыми летчиками



Москва. 14 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новейший истребитель Су-35С в ходе испытаний будет адаптирован до уровня эксплуатации строевым летчиком, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в понедельник официальный представитель ВВС полковник Владимир Дрик.

"Сегодня новейший истребитель Су-35С проходит очередной этап испытаний в Ахтубинском Государственном летно-испытательном центре (ГЛИЦ) Минобороны РФ имени Чкалова", - сказал В.Дрик.

Он пояснил, что самолет адаптируется летчиками-испытателями ГЛИЦа к условиям, в которых его сможет безопасно эксплуатировать любой строевой летчик ВВС.

В.Дрик также подчеркнул, что все работы, связанные с госиспытаниями нового истребителя, проходят в соответствии с утвержденным планом.

"До конца текущего года Государственный центр подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний МО РФ (Липецк) планируется оснастить 6-ю новыми самолетами Су-35С для проведения войсковых испытаний", - напомнил офицер.

Су-35С это продолжение глубокой модернизации самолета Су-27СМ3. До 2020 года Военно-воздушные силы РФ планируют закупить около 90 таких современных, сверхманевренных боевых машин, добавил В.Дрик.

----------


## boyan

Pilot
А адаптация не заключается в обрезании опций?

----------


## Pilot

Это вопрос к muk33 :) Похоже уровень подготовки летчиков таков, что теперь самолеты надо упрощать :(

----------


## Холостяк

Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами
Герой Российской Федерации, 
генерал-майор БОНДАРЕВ Виктор Николаевич


Родился 7 декабря 1959 г. в селе Ново-Богородицкое Петропавловского района Воронежской области.
Окончил в 1981 году Борисоглебское высшее военное училище летчиков, в 1992 году Военно-воздушную академию им. Ю.А.Гагарина, в 2004 году Военною академию Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил РФ.
Службу проходил в должностях летчика-инструктора, старшего летчика-инструктора, командира звена, заместителя командира эскадрильи, командира эскадрильи, старшего штурмана полка, заместителя командира авиационного полка, командира авиационного полка, заместителя командира авиационной дивизии, командира авиационной дивизии, заместителя командующего армией ВВС и ПВО, командующего армией ВВС и ПВО, заместителя Главнокомандующего Военно-воздушными силами.
С июля 2011 года по май 2012 года – начальник Главного штаба ВВС – первый заместитель Главнокомандующего ВВС.



Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 6 мая 2012 года назначен на должность Главнокомандующего Военно-воздушными силами.

Заслуженный военный летчик, летчик - снайпер, имеет общий налёт более 3000 часов. Освоил более 3 типов авиационной техники: Л-29, МиГ-21, Су-25 и его модификации 

Награждён орденами «За службу Родине в Вооруженных Силах СССР» III степени, Мужества и 11-ю медалями, медалью ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» II степени.
За мужество и героизм, проявленные при исполнении воинского долга, в ходе контртеррористической операции в Северно-Кавказском регионе, Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 21 апреля 2000 года, присвоено звание Героя Российской Федерации.

----------


## muk33

> Это вопрос к muk33 :) Похоже уровень подготовки летчиков таков, что теперь самолеты надо упрощать :(


Я лучше помолчу на эту тему и займусь чем-нибудь более реальным  :Cool:

----------


## Антон

А что 34-ки делают в Бесовце?
russianplanes.net || фото №78110 || Сухой Су-34 (Су-27ИБ/Т-10В) || (c) Миха

----------


## Антон

> ВВС России закажут замену штурмовикам Су-25
> 
> 
> ВВС России намерены принять на вооружение новый штурмовик, концепция которого походила бы на уже используемые Су-25. Об этом, как сообщает Flightglobal, заявил помощник министра обороны России, бывший главком ВВС, Александр Зелин. По его словам, покупка нового самолета включена в госпрограмму вооружений России на 2011-2020 годы; его принятие на вооружение ожидается в конце десятилетия.
> Новый самолет* получит улучшенный радар*. В его конструкции будут применяться некоторые элементы технологии малозаметности. Кроме того, в новом штурмовике будут использоваться технологии укороченного взлета. В перспективе он должен будет заменить в войсках модернизированные Су-25СМ, 30 из которых военные уже получили. В ближайшее время планируется провести модернизацию еще 80 Су-25 до версии СМ.
> 
> Как пишет газета "Военно-промышленный курьер", ранее Зелин рассказал, что Министерство обороны России отказалось от идеи создания нового штурмовика на базе учебно-боевого самолета Як-130.
> 
> "В свое время были созданы наработки такого самолета. Он получил название Як-131, однако от него пришлось отказаться. Вооружение и боевая нагрузка этого легкого боевого самолета подходили для выполнения задач по предназначению, однако защищенность летчика оказалась недостаточной", - рассказал Зелин, отметив, что в качестве штурмовика должен использоваться одноместный самолет в отличие от двухместного Як-130.
> ...


http://www.lenta.ru/news/2012/05/22/replacement/

----------


## Pilot

Молодые вертолетчики проведут пуски ракет в Смоленской области



Москва. 23 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Выпускники авиационных вузов 2011 года примут участие в сборах по пускам управляемых ракет в Смоленской области.

"К сборам привлечено 100% летного состава Западного военного округа, включая молодых вертолетчиков, выпускников 2011 года", - сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду начальник пресс-службы западного военного округа полковник Андрей Бобрун.

По его словам, пуски будут проводиться с высоты 100 метров на расстояниях от 1 до 5 км до цели. "В течение сборов каждый из летчиков совершит пуски ракет, всего будет совершено более 50 вертолетовылетов", - добавил А.Бобрун.

Пуски будут проводиться боевыми ракетами с вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-24.

----------


## Холостяк

*Российский самолет Ан-30 в результате ЧП в Чехии сгорел полностью
**http://news.mail.ru/incident/9042930/?frommail=1*
При аварии российского самолета Ан-30, который в среду загорелся после посадки на аэродроме чешского города Часлав, ранения получили 19 человек, большинство из них находятся в тяжелом состоянии, сообщает чешское информагентство ЧТК со ссылкой на пресс-секретаря региональной службы спасения Петра Маха.Ранее сообщалось, что число раненых составляет от трех до шести.

По словам пресс-секретаря Генштаба Чехии Яны Ружичковой, на борту российского лайнера находились 23 человека — 14 российских и девять чешских военнослужащих.

«Во время маневра при посадке самолет выехал с посадочной полосы и загорелся», — сообщила пресс-секретарь Генерального штаба Чехии.

Самолет выполнял полеты в рамках миссии наблюдателей «Открытое небо».

ПС. Забыли указать, что самолет пилотировали летчики 1 класса, мастера с налетом и опытом......, типа "не справились срулем и перепутали педали" на земле...

----------


## Павел1988

Вашему величеству не сообщили, по-видимому, что у самолета подломилась стойка шасси. Про летчиков 1го класса лучше бы помолчали, обличитель вы наш.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вашему величеству не сообщили, по-видимому, что у самолета подломилась стойка шасси. Про летчиков 1го класса лучше бы помолчали, обличитель вы наш.


Ага! Причем причина надлома стойки шасси явилась жесткая посадка, то есть летчик со всей дури шмякнул самолетом о бетонку.... Вроде на моей памяти не так давно похожее было...., причем с ассом-летчиком...

Уже все это сообщили: *Российский военный самолет Ан-30 не пережил жесткой посадки и пожара в Чехии. Восстановить его уже не удастся:* http://news.mail.ru/incident/9046464/?frommail=1

Возбуждено уголовное дело по статье о нарушении правил полетов...

Вот еще: И*сточник: Авария Ан-30 в Чехии могла произойти из-за недостаточной подготовленности экипажа...* В результате посадка получилась жесткой, при ударе о ВПП передняя стойка подломилась, самолет получил серьезные повреждения, выкатился за пределы полосы и загорелся.... http://news.mail.ru/incident/9047700/?frommail=1

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС России отпразднуют свое столетие и канут в лету…*
*Петр Дейнекин, Олег Фаличев* 


За одну неделю лишились своих постов три главнокомандующих видами российских Вооруженных Сил. Причем главкома ВМФ адмирала Владимира Высоцкого и главкома ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина в отличие от главнокомандующего Сухопутными войсками генерал-полковника Александра Постникова уволили в отставку. Чем это можно объяснить, к чему может привести подобная кадровая политика? Такова тема беседы обозревателя газеты «ВПК» с генералом армии Петром Дейнекиным. Он был главкомом ВВС в период с 1991 по 1998 год.*– Петр Степанович, новым главнокомандующим ВВС стал генерал-майор. Сейчас не о личности и деловых качествах этого человека, а о самом факте выдвижения военачальника с первичным генеральским званием на столь высокую должность. Были ли подобные прецеденты в истории военной авиации СССР и России? 

*– Вопрос о назначениях на ответственные посты не рассматривается без учета личностных и деловых качеств кандидатов. По этой причине и хочу подчеркнуть, что у нового главнокомандующего ВВС Виктора Николаевича Бондарева достойный послужной список. После окончания Высшего военного авиационного училища имени Валерия Чкалова он (как один из лучших выпускников) был оставлен в нем летчиком-инструктором и уже через четыре года командовал эскадрильей. После учебы в Военно-воздушной академии имени Гагарина несколько лет командовал гвардейским ордена Суворова, дважды краснознаменным штурмовым авиационным полком. А как говорил маршал Жуков, главная ступень в военной службе – это должность командира полка.
Виктор Николаевич Бондарев проявил высокое боевое мастерство во время военных действий на Северном Кавказе, за что был награжден «Золотой Звездой» Героя Российской Федерации. Он кавалер орденов «За службу Родине в Вооруженных Силах», «За военные заслуги» с мечами и Мужества. Достойно показал себя и в ходе российско-грузинского конфликта, где наши штурмовики сыграли немаловажную роль. И нет сомнений в том, что у личного состава ВВС главком с такой биографией не может не вызывать уважения.
А то, что он генерал-майор, – это вина не его, а старших начальников. Или следствие той политики, которая проводится с некоторых пор в отношении чинов и званий. Дело в том, что Бондарев носит погоны генерал-майора семь лет – с 2005 года. Командуя объединением ВВС и ПВО на Урале и будучи начальником Главного штаба ВВС, он уже был достоин присвоения очередных воинских званий, однако в чем тут дело, непонятно. 
Впрочем, новый главком в этом плане не одинок. 
Командующий дальней авиацией ВВС А. Д. Жихарев тоже долго носит на плечах погоны генерал-майора. Вместе с тем в истории нашей авиации были блестящие примеры исполнения долга с весьма скромными воинскими званиями.
*– Кого бы вы могли назвать в качестве примера?* 
– Первый в стране трижды Герой Советского Союза А. И. Покрышкин пришел в авиацию старшим техник-лейтенантом и закончил войну полковником в должности комдива. Даже президент США Трумэн признал его не только выдающимся асом, но и талантливым авиационным командиром, однако очередное воинское звание генерал-майора будущий маршал авиации Покрышкин получил только в 1953 году, через восемь лет после окончания войны.
А дважды Героя Советского Союза (вторую «Звезду» он получил в декабре 1942 года) и легендарного летчика дальней авиации А. И. Молодчего два раза представляли к третьей «Золотой Звезде» (в конце сорок третьего и в начале сорок четвертого), однако Александр Игнатьевич Молодчий так и закончил войну в небе Берлина дважды Героем. Эти факты свидетельствуют о несправедливом и бездушном отношении даже к таким выдающимся людям, и таких примеров много.
В конце 30-х руководить авиацией военных округов у нас назначали Героев Испании Анатолия Серова и Павла Рычагова, Петра Пумпура и Евгения Птухина. К сожалению, они не успели за пару предвоенных лет вырасти до уровня крупных военачальников, но были репрессированы заодно с Я. И. Алкснисом, А. Д. Локтионовым, Я. В. Смушкевичем, И. О. Проскуровым и десятками других руководителей ВВС. За какие грехи, нам неизвестно до сих пор. 
После такого расстрельного кадрового погрома ВВС заступаться за авиаторов стало некому, и перед войной выпускников летных школ отправляли в войска сержантами. В сержантском звании воевали Иван Кожедуб, Александр Колдунов, Александр Ефимов и Николай Скоморохов. Они стали трижды и дважды Героями Советского Союза, а после войны и маршалами авиации. 
Кстати, во вражеском люфтваффе командирами авиационных эскадр (а по-нашему – дивизий) назначались майоры. Это был сознательно взятый Герингом курс на то, чтобы эти соединения возглавляли не престарелые полковники – ветераны Первой мировой войны, а активные боевые летчики. Имея значительный перевес над немецкой авиацией по численности, мы долго бились с ней за господство в воздухе, но смогли его достигнуть только в 1943 году. 
Так что кадры решали все.
*– Но может быть, пост главнокомандующего ВВС теперь перестал быть достаточно высоким? 
*– Такие вопросы возникают у многих. Главком ВВС – генерал-майор, командующий дальней авиацией – генерал-майор. Но между прочим в одной структуре – командир полка, а в других даже руководители пресс-служб – тоже генерал-майоры. Не обделено генеральскими чинами и наше Министерство по чрезвычайным ситуациям. Если бы это обосновывалось какими-то концептуальными взглядами на табели о рангах в различных ведомствах, тогда людям все было бы понятно. Но неясно то, почему имеют место такие вот асимметричные подходы в оценке деятельности государственных служащих? 
*– Чем, на ваш взгляд, все-таки можно объяснить внезапную отставку Александра Зелина? Как оценить тот факт, что его уволили в год столетия ВВС и буквально за несколько дней до 59-го дня рождения? Неужели нельзя было подождать, когда этому генерал-полковнику исполнится 60 лет?* 
– Думаю, что основная причина увольнения Зелина заключается в его несогласии с некоторыми мероприятиями военной реформы, касающимися Военно-воздушных сил. Да и сам я считаю низведение ВВС до уровня рода войск крупнейшей ошибкой, что, не дай бог, нам может аукнуться. Это во-первых. Во-вторых, не соглашусь с определением «внезапная отставка». Так может показаться только со стороны.
Зелин, на мой взгляд, достойно командовал ВВС в условиях жесткого реформирования. Вместе с тем этот период совпал с мощным потоком государственных ассигнований Министерству обороны и ОПК, что позволило главкому ВВС заняться новой техникой, модернизацией самолетного парка и средств поражения. 
Заметно, что в Военно-воздушных силах обратили внимание на оснащение авиации современными навигационными комплексами, электронной аппаратурой и высокоточным оружием. Это очень важно, поскольку нам за долгие годы после хрущевского погрома так и не удалось устранить отставание в этих делах от военной авиации ведущих стран мира. По части аэродинамики и надежности двигателей мы им не уступаем, но аэродромы, гражданские воздушные суда и военные самолеты этих держав уже оборудованы системами, которые позволяют им взлетать и садиться даже в тумане. К сожалению, у нас до недавних пор не было возможности активно заниматься совершенствованием авиатехники и средств поражения. Денег не хватало даже на денежное довольствие военнослужащим, однако мы попадали ракетами в заданные цели с точностью до мобильного телефона. 
Сейчас обстановка изменилась. В оборонно-промышленном комплексе трудятся бывшие главкомы ВВС Е. И. Шапошников, В. С. Михайлов. Они понимают, какая техника и оружие нужны современной авиации, и работают над этой темой. 
Вместе с тем разделяю вашу позицию по поводу моральной стороны вопроса. Через год Зелину исполнится шестьдесят. В этом возрасте увольняют всех (почти) военачальников, и на это ни у кого не возникает вопросов. Щелкнуло в свое время 60 лет тем же главкомам ВВС Дейнекину или, например, Михайлову – и благодарю за службу, уходите в запас. Но не дать человеку дослужить несколько месяцев до столетнего юбилея ВВС, а тем более уволить накануне дня рождения… Так в человеческом плане не поступают, хоть эту пилюлю и подсластили назначением Зелина советником министра обороны. 
*– Это реакция на критические замечания, которые осмелился высказывать Зелин?* 
– Подведение итогов 2011 учебного года в Вооруженных Силах свидетельствует, что вопрос с Зелиным не мог возникнуть экспромтом. Ведь первые удары ниже пояса были нанесены Военно-воздушным силам раньше – еще при расформировании двух академий и Центрального командного пункта (ЦКП) ВВС. А упразднением ЦКП главкома фактически отстранили от управления военной авиацией. Неужели там никто не понимает той простой истины, что повседневная деятельность ВВС (в отличие от обычной армейской службы) связана с непрерывным контролем и управлением полетами? Об этом забывать нельзя, иначе начальству опять придется управлять войсками при помощи мобильников. 
*– А по какому принципу сегодня, на ваш взгляд, должны присваиваться воинские звания? 
*– Будь на то моя воля, присваивал бы воинские звания одновременно с назначением на должность. Если новым главкомам авиации и флота доверяют руководство этими видами вооруженных сил, то почему бы им сразу не присвоить те звания, которые им положены по занимаемой должности? Так между прочим и делается в армиях других стран. Сама воинская субординация подразумевает, что у начальника не должно быть подчиненных в равном ему чине.
Но дело даже не в звании, а в отношении, доверии, уважении к человеку. Дело прошлое, но президент Российской Федерации Б. Н. Ельцин во время отдыха в Великой Чупе под Петрозаводском дважды приглашал меня на беседу. Верховный делился с главкомом ВВС своими заботами и видением того, что происходит в стране. Меня глубоко оскорбляло то, что кто-то за океаном определил, сколько и в каком конкретно регионе России нам следует иметь самолетов, танков, ракет и другой боевой техники. Насколько все это унизительно для суверенной страны с великой историей, с армией, обладающей ядерным оружием...
*– А почему так происходило?* – Пото
му что рядом с Ельциным находились советники не только по бурной приватизации национальных богатств, но и по разгрому наших Вооруженных Сил, в особенности ВВС. Я не был депутатом Государственной думы, не был членом Совета Федерации, не служил в Генеральном штабе, но главнокомандующего ВВС (у нас тогда было пять видов Вооруженных Сил) Борис Николаевич дважды на беседу приглашал. Почему? Это для меня осталось загадкой. Но авиацию мы с министром обороны П. С. Грачевым в то время отстояли. 
Пользуясь случаем, я тогда походатайствовал перед Верховным главнокомандующим и о присвоении А. В. Квашнину (его только что назначили начальником Генерального штаба) воинского звания генерала армии. Доложил о том, что в армии есть традиции, которые желательно соблюдать. И если Квашнин – мой начальник, то его воинское звание должно быть выше, чем подчиненных.
*– Сегодня, похоже, просматривается тенденция – снижение штатно-должностных категорий в Вооруженных Силах. Хотя в других силовых структурах почему-то этого не происходит. Чем это объяснить?* 
– У меня вызывает недоумение то, что Минобороны не разъясняет общественности суть резонансных решений, которые там принимаются. Если бы с Арбатской площади объявили во всеуслышание, что отныне реализуется концепция снижения воинских званий, что командовать дивизиями и бригадами будут майоры, батальонами – капитаны, ротами – сержанты, тогда было бы все понятно. Да что там звания и должности. Бывшие главнокомандующие ВВС (а их вместе с примкнувшим к нам Зелиным имеется шестеро, причем все находятся в полном здравии!) ни разу не приглашались для совета по планам развития наших Военно-воздушных сил. Так что игнорирование опыта прежних поколений и пренебрежение традициями, которые сложились в ВВС за истекшие сто лет, вызывает (мягко говоря) сильное непонимание не только у меня. 
*– Но увеличение военных пенсий свидетельствует о заботе об офицерах, ветеранах армии и флота?* 
– Вот за это дело руководителям страны и Минобороны большое спасибо. Сделано много и в отношении жилья, а также увеличения денежного содержания военнослужащих. По этой причине за последние годы для молодежи возросла привлекательность военных специальностей, не исключая и профессию авиатора.
*– И все же многие считают, что осуществляемая реформа Вооруженных Сил – одна из самых успешных в истории армии и флота. А если сравнить ВВС нашей страны на 1.1.1988 (до начала масштабных преобразований) и на 1.5.2012, то что бы вы могли сказать о боевых и оперативных возможностях военной авиации?* 
– Отличный вопрос. Многие считают реформу успешной, так говорите и вы. Но не меньше людей утверждают, что она нанесла серьезный ущерб боевой мощи отечественных Вооруженных Сил. К концу 80-х наши ВВС действительно достигли своего наивысшего могущества и сохраняли его до развала Советского Союза. Нас тогда во всем мире не только боялись, но и уважали. И мы всегда находили достойный ответ вероятному противнику. Когда в середине 80-х США разместили ракеты средней дальности вдоль наших западных границ, а крылатые ракеты наземного базирования типа GLKM – в Англии, Италии и Западной Германии, то самолеты нашей дальней авиации появились в небе у берегов Америки. Это вызвало там немалое беспокойство, поскольку США всегда спокойно отсиживались у себя дома за морями-океанами.
Сейчас я сомневаюсь в том, что мы сможем при нынешнем состоянии ВВС адекватно реагировать на подобные вызовы. Это касается и развертывания системы ПРО, и других угроз. Я сторонник не только ведения всех видов разведки и радиоэлектронного противодействия, но и огневого поражения вероятного противника. При всем уважении к ПВО и поддерживая взгляды на развитие ВКО, убежден: мы никогда не выиграем войну и не победим, если будем заниматься только обороной. Противовоздушной, противоминной, противотанковой, противодесантной. Любой. Да и российская экономика не выдержит, если займемся прикрытием всей территории страны от Санкт-Петербурга до Сахалина. 
Поэтому нам нельзя забывать и о таком атакующем (а не дремлющем) виде вооруженных сил, которым является ударная авиация. 
А что касается состояния нынешних ВВС, то они, конечно же, явно уступают по оперативным возможностям советским Военно-воздушным силам.
*– Была ли необходимость в столь жесткой форме реорганизовывать прославленные академии ВВС – имени Жуковского и имени Гагарина. Причем так, что впору говорить об их исчезновении. Хотя в других силовых структурах ничего подобного с высшими учебными заведениями не происходит.* 
–Отвечаю. Реформирование системы военного образования в ВВС (и не только) проводилось беспощадно, необдуманно и в сжатые сроки. Такого разгрома авиационной науки в мирные дни я не помню со времен Хрущева. И куда спешили? Вначале было безобидное (и надо отметить, справедливое) объединение двух вышеназванных академий в одну. Причем с оставлением за ними почетных наименований – Н. Е. Жуковского и Ю. А. Гагарина. Но не успел новый военный вуз начать работу, как его преобразовали в Воронежский университет. Отдаю должное подвигу начальника этого университета, свершенному при оборудовании учебной базы и предоставлении жилья для семей штатных сотрудников. Но Военно-воздушная академия имени Гагарина в подмосковном Монине на своей территории с 1940 года имела необходимую инфраструктуру для подготовки авиационных инженеров. У слушателей Академии Жуковского была возможность проходить стажировку на всех типах самолетов и вертолетов, даже не выезжая в войска. Прекрасно работала учебная и тренажерная база. 
Командная Академии ВВС (с 1968 года – имени Ю. А. Гагарина) дала высшее военное образование семистам сорока Героям Советского Союза, тридцать девять из них получили это звание дважды. Когда они проходили в парадном строю по Красной площади, гром аплодисментов с трибун заглушал тысячу медных труб сводного духового оркестра. Однако наше героическое прошлое некоторым реформаторам по барабану, и на параде 9 мая 2012 года мы могли видеть от авиации только парадный расчет курсантов Воронежского авиационного училища да несколько вертолетов со знаменами. Я разделил бы их взгляды на объединение двух академий ВВС в одну, но как они собираются в одном и том же вузе готовить и водителей-топливозаправщиков, и синоптиков, и командиров дивизий? Вы меня извините. Считаю, что такое преобразование крайне ошибочно, но и его еще не поздно исправить.
*– В Академии Генерального штаба нет больше кафедры оперативного искусства ВВС, а в виде Вооруженных Сил практически не осталось оперативных формирований, равно как и форм их применения. Выходит, в ВВС нет более и оперативного искусства?* 
– Скажу так, что после ликвидации кафедр оперативного искусства ВВС в авиации еще остались оперативные объединения, а значит, и оперативное искусство. Имею в виду дальнюю авиацию, а также военно-транспортную авиацию, которые более или менее прилично сохраняют свою организационную структуру и систему управления. Они и в Министерстве обороны за последнее время как раз отмечались в лучшую сторону.
А что касается фронтовой авиации и ее распыления по военным округам, то с такими взглядами генштабистов категорически не согласен. 
При тех оставшихся весьма скромных силах, а следовательно, и боевых возможностях фронтовой авиации мы не можем быть одинаково сильными на всех громадных российских театрах военных действий. Стремление быть сильными везде ведет к неизбежному ослаблению. Следовательно, Военно-воздушные силы надо держать в одном кулаке и применять там, где горячо. 
Но если авиационные полки (или авиационные базы, как они сейчас называются) подчиняются командующим войсками военных округов, то как главком ВВС может проводить боевую подготовку с теми структурами, которые ему не подвластны? Это нонсенс.
Нам нельзя пренебрегать уроками предвоенных и послевоенных реформ. Руководители государства и Вооруженных Сил обязаны изучать их, чтобы не повторять ошибок прошлого. Любая реформа должна проводиться с заботой о людях и сохранением достигнутой боевой мощи, а не ее падением. 
В тот период, который принято именовать застоем, наша авиация не знала застоя. Мы тогда не отставали, но догоняли Америку и сделали мощный рывок к самолетам четвертого поколения. А за последние годы произошло еще одно ускорение – уже по созданию машин пятого поколения.
*– Когда, на ваш взгляд, после такого разгрома может произойти возрождение военной науки ВВС?* 
– Военную мысль можно расстрелять, но убить нельзя. Даже когда нас удушали недофинансированием, наши ученые и ОПК продолжали работать над новыми двигателями, материалами, средствами поражения и навигации. Поэтому военная авиационная наука еще не умерла и будет реабилитирована. Не сомневаюсь в том, что среди наших военно-научных заделов есть много прорывных идей и технологий. 
К сожалению, принятие мировых стандартов в образовании приводит к тому, что лучшие выпускники российских вузов покидают свою историческую Родину и «утечка мозгов» продолжается. Мы готовим многих студентов за государственные средства, а их после учебы за бесплатно забирают западные корпорации, а вот футболистов для ЦСКА мы закупаем за рубежом за миллионы. 
*– Способствуют ли последние изменения в ВВС развитию военной мысли в этом виде Вооруженных Сил?* 
– Конечно, нет, о чем толково рассказано в № 19 газеты «ВПК». Я полностью разделяю высказанные там мнения экспертов.
*– Можно ли утверждать что ВВС как вид Вооруженных Сил по факту прекратил свое существование накануне собственного столетия?* 
– Накануне – нет. Не посмеют. Однако я близок к мысли о том, что завершение разгрома ВВС как вида Вооруженных Сил может произойти после празднования их векового юбилея. И если освобождение главкомов ВВС и ВМФ от должности касается их лично, то ликвидация ВВС – это угроза национальной безопасности страны в военной сфере. 
Указ президента России от 13 марта сего года о чествовании столетия военной авиации на государственном уровне пока сдерживает реформаторов. Они вынуждены ждать, когда пройдет Ильин день (2 августа), а также воздушный праздник в Жуковском под Москвой. В противном случае эта тема могла быть закрыта гораздо раньше. 
Теперь вся надежда на Верховного главнокомандующего.



ИМХО... Дейнекин еще тот "баянист" и такой же как его дружбан Грачев (с которым якобы он спас ВВС), как и тот же Зелин или Шапошников..., но уж если это "баянист" запел о катастрофе и развале в нашей Авиации, то уж точно - у нас тут полная жопа... Хотя, те кто в ней служит(ил) это давно уже знают... И никакой надежды на Главкома не может быть, так как Главком сейчас ничего не решает и представляет из себя *Зицпредседателя Фунта.*

----------


## boyan

Ну так ховайся, Холостяк. Раз жопа то

----------


## Павел1988

Хм, Владимир Владимирович ничего не решает?) Что курили? Я тоже хочу) Ну а так - да, жопа. Учения, молодые летчики, заказы на новые самолеты - жопа же. То ли дело лет 10-15 назад.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну так ховайся, Холостяк. Раз жопа то


А что, есть сомнения что жопа? Хотя конечно, если в ней еже в полный рост, то этого не заметить.., надо фонариком подсветить и внюхаться. Я
 ужо сховАлся, забИл, полОжил и уссЫваюсь в сторонке над всем этим жопОцирком и теми кто в нем остался....




> Хм, Владимир Владимирович ничего не решает?) Что курили? Я тоже хочу) Ну а так - да, жопа. Учения, молодые летчики, заказы на новые самолеты - жопа же. То ли дело лет 10-15 назад.


С вас хватит принятых таблеток, так как везде Володя уже мерещится.... Разговор идет про Виктора Николаича.... 
Про жопу правильно поняли... Рассмешили при упоминании слова "учения".., "молодые летчики".., особенно под столом по упоминанию "заказоФ на нофые самолеты" и сравнению "достижений сегодняшнего дня" с 1913 годом....

----------


## Павел1988

Да вот я тоже под столом - сидит человек, стебется над новостью, а толком прочитать ее сам не в состоянии, не иначе не все буковки знакомы. Написано: "Надежда на верховного главнокомандующего". Товарищ типа хохмит: "Главком у нас - зицпредседатель Фунт". На законный вопрос насчет Вовы гениальный ответ: "Везде Вова мерещится". У нас вроде верховный пока Путин, как минимум лет на 6. Вы, наверно, просто не в курсе. Так что уж если Вы что-то под столом делаете, делайте это более профессионально, а то путаница в показаниях возникает.

----------


## Холостяк

> Да вот я тоже под столом - сидит человек, стебется над новостью, а толком прочитать ее сам не в состоянии, не иначе не все буковки знакомы. Написано: "Надежда на верховного главнокомандующего". Товарищ типа хохмит: "Главком у нас - зицпредседатель Фунт". На законный вопрос насчет Вовы гениальный ответ: "Везде Вова мерещится". У нас вроде верховный пока Путин, как минимум лет на 6. Вы, наверно, просто не в курсе. Так что уж если Вы что-то под столом делаете, делайте это более профессионально, а то путаница в показаниях возникает.


Аааа! Извиняюсь перед Вами. 
Я думал Вы сделали комент по моему "ИМХО", где я как раз про жопу и про Главкома ВВС упоминал.., так как вы по тексту тоже эти термины упомянули..., а Вы по Дейнекинской речи говорили о Верховном.... Непонятка вышла с моей строны....

----------


## Pilot

СК завершил следствие по крушению Су-27 в Приморье - в нем, вероятно, виноват пилот
МОСКВА, 31 мая - РИА Новости. Военное следственное управление по Тихоокеанскому флоту завершило предварительное следствие по уголовному делу против офицера, предположительно, по вине которого в апреле прошлого года произошло крушение самолета Су-27СМ, сообщает в четверг главное военное следственное управление СК.

Обвиняемым по делу проходит замкомандира авиационной эскадрильи войсковой части 62231-4 гвардии майор Юрий Королев.

"Шестого апреля 2011 года Королев, являясь командиром экипажа Су- 27СМ, при подготовке самолета к вылету, проигнорировав признаки, указывающие на наличие неисправности в системе управления истребителем, принял решение на выполнение учебно-тренировочного полета, а при их проявлении в воздухе продолжил выполнение задания", - говорится в сообщении.

Из-за имеющихся неисправностей на 44-й минуте полета самолет перешел в режим сваливания. Попытки выровнять его успеха не принесли. На высоте около 900 метров и скорости свыше 270 километров в час Королев катапультировался, после чего Су-27СМ перешел в штопор и столкнулся с землей на территории частного домовладения в поселке Соловей Ключ Надеждинского района Приморского края.

По оценкам специалистов, самолет восстановлению не подлежит. Жертв среди местного населения нет. В результате происшествия государству причинен ущерб на сумму более 100 миллионов рублей.

В настоящее время обвиняемый и его защитник знакомятся с материалами уголовного дела. Королев обвиняется в нарушении правил полетов и подготовки к ним, ему может грозить до семи лет заключения.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

В годовом отчете Иркута, опубликованном три дня назад пишут, что два Су-30СМ для ВВС России уже начали летные испытания и в этом году будут переданы заказчику. Небольшой обзор по материалам отчета: alexeyvvo - Деятельность корпорации «Иркут» в 2011 году по материалам годового отчета.

----------


## Observer69

> ... В результате происшествия государству причинен ущерб на сумму более 100 миллионов рублей.


Интересно, если сама модернизация машины до СМ стоила 100 млн., то сам самолёт стоил 0 рублей???
Вообще интересно, когда его на 7 лет посадят. Как Ходора. Типа два сапога пара. :Wink:

----------


## Sr10

> Интересно, если сама модернизация машины до СМ стоила 100 млн., то сам самолёт стоил 0 рублей???


В источнике написано : "..более 100..' . Вот это "более" - и есть стоимость Су27 ;) 
Вообще интересная история. Залазит летчик в кабину, видит явные признаки отказа управления (ну ручка там дальше пол-хода не идет или педаль не прожимается) - но ему пофик, он взлетает, 45 минут держится одной праведной молитвой в воздухе, затем все-же сваливание и занавес. Этого не в тюрьму, такого в дурку оформлять надо.  Если придерживаться официальной версии, конечно...

----------


## APKAH

> лётчик проигнорировал признаки, указывающие на наличие неисправности в системе управления истребителем


Под такое описание можно любого "списать". Таких "плавающих" отказов в каждом полку найдется. И летают. В полёте отказ проявится, на земле при проверке отказ не подтвердится, технари всё проверят, всё в порядке, и снова в полёт, хотя сам знаешь что наличие неисправности имеет место быть. Притом не стоит забывать про возраст - всем  приморским "СМ"-кам более 20-ти лет...

До этого имели более реалистичную версию:



> ●06.04.2011 авария Су-27СМ №08 (????) 4 АвГр 6983 АвБ, зам.ком.эск. м-р Юрий Королев – отказ СДУ при переходе из режима В-П в полётный, причина – некачественный ремонт.

----------


## Антон

Начальник Государственного лётно-испытательного центра имени В.П. Чкалова (г. Ахтубинск, Астраханская область) полковник Радик Бариев ответит на вопросы блоггеров и пользователей социальных сетей о современном состоянии Военно-воздушных сил, Государственном лётно-испытательном центре им. В.П. Чкалова, своей работе и профессии лётчика-испытателя и другие в ходе интернет-конференции.

Вопросы полковнику Бариеву можно задавать в представительствах Онлайн пресс-клуба Министерства обороны РФ в Livejournal, Twitter, Facebook, VK / Vkontakte, МойМир@Mail.ru, а также в комментариях к этой записи. Просим воздерживаться от нецензурной лексики.

Вопросы принимаются до 16-00 среды 20 июня 2012 года. Время московское.
Автор наиболее интересного вопроса (по мнению полковника Бариева) получит ПРИЗ. :-)

Ответы будут опубликованы в представительствах Онлайн пресс-клуба Министерства обороны РФ в Livejournal, Twitter, Facebook, VK / Vkontakte, МойМир@Mail.ru в третьей декаде июня 2012 года.

----------


## Антон

Живу и вижу - Как пара железных птиц была спасена с Эльбруса
Очень интересная статья о том как вытаскивали Ми-8 и ка27 с эльбруса

----------


## Холостяк

*О промытых мозгах: Американские асы.
**Журнал рыбака с северного побережья - Американские асы.*

На днях знакомый рассказал историю. У него сын работает в эстонском коллективе, не знаю точно в какой организации
и что делают, но дело происходило в районе телебашни.
В небе летчики на самолетах выполняли фигуры высшего пилотажа. Кто-то из сотрудников сказал что это американцы.
Восхищению не было предела: 
- " Вы посмотрите, посмотрите!"
- " Да, американцы умеют летать!"-  подобные комментарии сыпались со всех сторон. Зрелище прошло на ура.

На следующий день зрителей поджидал облом. Сын приятеля принес свежую газету.
Э*то были русские. Пилотажная группа из России.*
Газета пошла по рукам. Лица вытянулись. Никто не произнес ни слова.

*Российские летчики потренировались в небе над Таллином: Российские летчики потренировались в небе над Таллином - Эстония, Балтия, авиа, музеи - БалтИнфо.ru*

----------


## Антон

В Арктике проводятся росссийские авиационные учения 




> Во вторник российская авиация приступила к военным учениям в воздушном пространстве Северного Ледовитого океана с привлечением 30 самолётов и 200 человек личного состава. 
> «К учениям привлечены порядка 30 самолетов Дальней авиации, Первого и Второго командований ВВС и ПВО, среди которых стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-160 и Ту-95МС, истребители Су-27 и МиГ-31, танкеры Ил-78 и самолеты радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-50, а также более 200 человек личного состава», - рассказал во вторник официальный представитель Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по Военно-воздушным силам подполковник Владимир Дерябин, сообщает BarentsObserver. 
> Основной задачей учения, пояснил Владимир Дерябин, является отработка навыков взаимодействия экипажей Дальней, истребительной, и специальной авиации. 
> В мае BarentsObserver сообщал, что в России уже этим летом планируется расконсервировать аэродромы советского периода на Новой Земле и в Нарьян-Маре.


http://www.tv21.ru/news/2012/06/21/?newsid=45928

----------


## Павел1988

Слава Богу, мужики живы и здоровы. Неужели 71я разбилась...

----------


## Nazar

> Слава Богу, мужики живы и здоровы.



Да, главное что оба живы, остальное поправимо.

----------


## maxik

а спарки еще есть?

----------


## An-Z

> Слава Богу, мужики живы и здоровы. Неужели 71я разбилась...


Вроде бы 54

----------


## maxik

Леха придет - скажет. У нас опять паника в новостях и на всех форумах...  21 ого ведь год был как Тушка упала...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Слава Богу, мужики живы и здоровы. Неужели 71я разбилась...


Простите, но я не понял, о чем речь?

----------


## Антон

> Простите, но я не понял, о чем речь?


В Бесовце УБшка упала

----------


## Карабас-Барабас

Ну, вот собрался в Бесовец на фотоохоту... Чую, и смены летные сократят и человека с фотоаппаратом гонять усиленно будут. Жаль... Как и истинных причин проишествия не узнаем, во всяком случае официально.

----------


## APKAH

> а спарки еще есть?


За второй авиагруппой числятся: №52 (на 20-м АРЗ), №54 (эту машину давно не было видно), №80 (на 20-м АРЗ), №71, №90, №65 (на 20 АРЗ), №66, и еще несколько прикованных к земле "мертвяков".

Проясните, коль кто узнает какой борт приказал долго жить..

----------


## Flanker B

уже 54........

----------


## maxik

ну вот, все на арз... 66 только осталась?

----------


## AC

ИМХО 71-й, больше некому... остальные либо в Пушкине, либо стоят...

----------


## AC

> ...21 ого ведь год был как Тушка упала...


А правда, что на этот раз в 300 метрах от того места???

----------


## An-Z

не правда....

----------


## AC

> не правда....


в другой стороне? я просто видео смотрел, там вроде и поселок дачный какой-то совсем рядом... (?)

----------


## AC

А в Фанборо то полятят "Витязи", как главком за день до аварии обещал? (в связи с запретом полетов типа)

----------


## Flanker B

> в другой стороне? я просто видео смотрел, там вроде и поселок дачный какой-то совсем рядом... (?)


Еще указал места падений Су-27УБ №63 и Су-27 №48

----------


## Холостяк

*По одной из версий, к аварии привело желание экипажа поупражняться в высшем пилотаже.*
По словам официального представителя ВВС РФ полковника Владимира Дрика, «полет истребителя проводился без боекомплекта. Самолет выполнял плановый полет на разведку погоды. При заходе на посадку он разбился». Как уточнил Владимир Дрик, «самолет упал в лесной массив на удалении трех километров от взлетно-посадочной полосы. Летчики катапультировались над лесным массивом. Группа поиска и спасания на вертолете „Ми-8“, направленная к месту происшествия, подобрала пилотов. Состояние здоровья летчиков удовлетворительное. Экипаж оперативно доставлен в лечебное учреждение».
Однако гендиректор аэропорта «Петрозаводск» (поселок Бесовец) Александр Васин утверждает, что авария случилась не во время захода на посадку, как это утверждают военные. По его словам, перед падением «самолет выполнял фигуру высшего пилотажа, вошел в штопор, спикировал и сразу разбился». При этом Васин видел, что летчики разбившегося «Су-27» вышли из леса самостоятельно. Они якобы отделались царапинами: у одного из летчиков был разбит подбородок, у другого серьезных травм также нет.

Похоже что опять асы отличились!

----------


## Павел1988

Странно, а мне Макаров сказал, что это марсиане его сбили... Кстати, а господин Васин момент катапультирования-то видел? А то в своем увлекательном рассказе он как-то этот момент упустил из виду.

----------


## Иваныч

«На территории Центрального промышленного района могут в случае развязывания крупномасштабной войны действовать около 1 тыс. крылатых ракет морского и воздушного базирования, если война неядерная - то в неядерном снаряжении, и около 1,5 тыс. боевых самолетов различного назначения. Плюс силы беспилотных летательных аппаратов, самолеты-разведчики, самолеты управления и радиоэлектронной борьбы», - сказал начальник штаба командования ПВО и ПРО войск Воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО) РФ генерал-майор Андрей Демин в эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы».

По его словам, силы и средства командования ПВО и ПРО войск ВКО в целом готовы к отражению такого удара, но во взаимодействии с командованием ВВС и ПВО военных округов.

«А девятая дивизия ПРО способна уничтожать одиночные боевые блоки межконтинентальных ракет и небольшие группы боевых блоков межконтинентальных ракет, атакующих Москву», - сказал Демин, отвечая на вопрос о том, как будет отражен ядерный удар вероятного противника, передает «Интерфакс».

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Уважаемые, просвятите бездуховность, пожалуйста - какой борт побился? 
если полста-два или полста-четыре (Килповские) будем грустить сильно...

хотя в любом случае, вне зависимости от мест службы, самолет жаль. кто-то считает меня "со странностями", но я считаю что каждый самолет/вертолет/корабль он не то чтоб живой.... но он и не просто кусок сплавов... 
Самолет был стар, но никак не дряхл. Не на тягаче, не отдельными кусками - своим ходом, с прощальным кругом над аэродромом он приземлился на такую маленькую для него полосу и, протиснувшись тесным лабиринтом рулежных дорожек, устало опустил крылья на стоянке.
Достойная старость, заслуженный отдых для него, за долгие годы перенесшего в своем чреве десятки тысяч пассажиров на сотни тысяч километров... Не разрезанным безжалостными руками металлоломом, не обгаженным благодарными гражданами памятником - нет, его место теперь на стоянке. Совсем рядом, за двумя парами могучих двигателей, чуть дальше, за невысокими кустами и колючей проволокой - рулежка действующего аэропорта, и каждый день он слышит рев своих собратьев по Небу. Аны, Яки, Ту... вот только нет родственников - Илов, слишком тесно для них это летное поле. Чуткими вибриссами антенн слушая радиообмен, он не унывает и заботливо прикрывает своим крылом от дождя и снега тумбу аэродромного питания. Он по-прежнему на службе, его системы исправны и в баки для сохранения центровки залита не обыденная вода, а честный авиационный керосин. Самолет дремлет...
Часто к нему приходят студенты - будущие бортинженеры, механики, специалисты по авиационному оборудованию и РЭСОС. Тогда он просыпается, стараясь показать этим мальчишкам и девчонкам всю стать воздушного корабля, навсегда заворожив красотой и сложностью того, что принято называть одним коротким словом - Авиация.
Заходят техники - в большинстве своем уже седые деды, которые даже уйдя на пенсию, так и не смогли заставить себя уйти с аэродромов. Кое-кому из них довелось поработать - летчиками, инженерами - и на однотипных, «чистых» и «эмках». Эти приходят чаще; им он был особенно рад..
Многие старые авиаторы сентиментальны, и они не исключение. Простой, без изысков, стол накрывается в кабине, и гости, привычно называющие его кормильцем, не забывают символически звякнуть стаканом о приборную доску или штурвалы.
Вместе они вспоминают былое. И снова отклоняются послушные педалям и штурвалам рули, и вплетаясь в шелест резиновых лопастей вентилятора, слышны утопающие в треске помех переговоры бортов с землей и друг с другом, и перемигиваются световые табло, и щелкают переключатели...
В тот вечер пощелкали запуском двигателей на земле, благо заглушки были сняты - и самолет отозвался на привычную команду.
- Ну ни хрена ж себе... Пошли обороты... Вот уж не ожидал...
- Выключаемся!
- Да ладно, хоть пару минут, мужики!
- Сдурел?
- Мы на тормозах, колодки - пару минут погазовать?
- А, черт с ним, работаем, выводи на номинал... Давай, старина!..
Двигатели гремели, торжествуя пробуждение; кустарник за самолетом лег. Сдуваемый потоком рейсовый Ан-24, нарисовав на асфальте что-то синусоидообразное, удержался на самом краю рулежной дорожки и матерно заорал что-то в эфир.
Пора было выключаться...
...Он стоит на стоянке, раскинув стремительные крылья и аэродромные ветры ласково поглаживают усталую обшивку. Каждый день совсем рядом поют свои песни двигатели его собратьев по Небу - Анов, Яков, Ту - антенны слышат сквозь привычный шум радиопомех такие знакомые голоса. Он по-прежнему на службе, все его системы, пусть и опломбированные и опечатанные, исправны и в баки для сохранения центровки залит честный авиационный керосин. Он не унывает, в спокойное дреме вспоминая былое...
Будете на той стоянке - передавайте ему привет.
Оценка: 1.7079 Историю рассказал(а) тов. BratPoRazumu : 02-02-2007 16:17:28

----------


## Nazar

> «около 1,5 тыс. боевых самолетов различного назначения. 
> .


Он дурак, или они нас считают за дебилов?

----------


## Д.Срибный

По контексту - эти 1,5 тыс боевых самолетов будут действовать против нас. 
Думаешь не наберется столько? :)

----------


## BratPoRazumu

КОТОРАЯ???? 54-я? 
да/нет

----------


## FLOGGER

> По контексту - эти 1,5 тыс боевых самолетов будут действовать против нас. 
> Думаешь не наберется столько? :)


У *них,* наверное, наберется. А, вот, чем у нас собираются сбивать 2,5 тыс. ЛА-неизвестно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Видимо, в основном расчет на ЗРВ и войсковую ПВО.

----------


## APKAH

> КОТОРАЯ???? 54-я? 
> да/нет


Я вам написал в привате, дошло ли моё сообщение? Вообще последнее время подозрительно странно нет новых сообщений, ни одного ответа  :Confused: 




> Он дурак, или они нас считают за дебилов?


Меня новость от официальных лиц о 1,5 тыс. боевых тоже смутила, но тут видимо другое - новость именно для "вероятных союзников", пускай боятся :)

----------


## Антон

> Видимо, в основном расчет на ЗРВ и войсковую ПВО.


С ракетами  с ЯБЧ

----------


## Sr10

> КОТОРАЯ???? 54-я? 
> да/нет


Да. 
Фотка-же уже выложена...


Про грядущую войну в Подмосковье очередная истерика непонятна... Кто на него нападать собрался ? Чьи именно одиночные БЧ МБР “в целом готовы’ сбивать 53-и изделия ? Почему одиночные?  1,5 тысячи ЛА – опять-же чьи рубится будут и в какой пропорции...
 Сфероконь в ваккуме...Бред. 
“..дела в колхозе шли не то что бы плохо, можно было даже сказать - хорошо... Но с каждым годом - все хуже и хуже.”

----------


## Nazar

> По контексту - эти 1,5 тыс боевых самолетов будут действовать против нас. 
> Думаешь не наберется столько? :)


Ну да, я подумал что это про наши ВВС...

----------


## Холостяк

> «На территории Центрального промышленного района могут в случае развязывания крупномасштабной войны действовать около 1 тыс. крылатых ракет морского и воздушного базирования, если война неядерная - то в неядерном снаряжении, и около 1,5 тыс. боевых самолетов различного назначения. Плюс силы беспилотных летательных аппаратов, самолеты-разведчики, самолеты управления и радиоэлектронной борьбы», - сказал начальник штаба командования ПВО и ПРО войск Воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО) РФ генерал-майор Андрей Демин в эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы».
> 
> По его словам, силы и средства командования ПВО и ПРО войск ВКО в целом готовы к отражению такого удара, но во взаимодействии с командованием ВВС и ПВО военных округов.
> 
> «А девятая дивизия ПРО способна уничтожать одиночные боевые блоки межконтинентальных ракет и небольшие группы боевых блоков межконтинентальных ракет, атакующих Москву», - сказал Демин, отвечая на вопрос о том, как будет отражен ядерный удар вероятного противника, передает «Интерфакс».


Не вижу чтоб генерал доложил о готовности ПВО отразить или вообще как-то защитить Москву от воздушного удара. Как я понял, об остальной территории России и речи нет - там аще хоть трава не расти. А так у генерала только пустые слова "готовы"..., "способны"... Так я тоже сейчас готов к ядерному удару..., чтоб тут же загнуться... Как и способен..., может секунд 10 пожить и перед смерью от этого удара поматюкаться...
Вообщем, одно сотрясение воздуха. В свое время, когда Советский флот ходил в Средиземное, адмирал Касатонов сказал, что группа кораблей Северного флота в Средеземноморье способна отразить все первые 20 ракет выпущенных по нашим кораблям. И разъяснил, что только после 20 идет уничтожение целей, однако допускаются пропуски целей, то есть 21-ю пропускают, но остальные сбивают, потом 32-ю пропускают и остальные сбивают, но всвязи с тем, что цели пропускают и они поражают наши корабли, то далее уже пропуск целей становится чаще из-за уничтоженой нашей ПВО, цели уничтожаются силами тех кто еще у нас остался... 
Судя по словам Демина, все готовы... Как и его слова: "Генерал добавил, что в войсках ВКО РФ сейчас достаточно кадровых офицеров для выполнения стоящих перед войсками задач."... Достаточно для чего? Обосраться или все же полностью защитить и уничтожить все цели удара по нам? Как и каковы эти самые "виртуальные задачи" перед теми кого "достаточно"!? 
По мне так это пустопердеж и словестный онанизм от очередного генерала.... Фиг там что отразят, как и способны на "пшик"...
Так сказать: *"Что меня серьезно и по-настоящему радует, так это то,что на большинство наших командиров в случае начала глобальнойракетно-ядерной войны можно смело положиться. Никто из них не сойдет с ума,ведь для этого его надо хотя бы иметь, по крайней мере."*

----------


## Иваныч

Он=начальник штаба командования ПВО и ПРО войск Воздушно-космической обороны!?
Самое странное не интерьвью,а место его дачи,ЭХО.....
Подобное вряд-ли возможно услышать по центральным каналам.
Вот например на днях интерью нового главкома,кажется по Россия 24.
Так никакой конкретики,никаких цифр,всё в общем.

Теоретически можно конечно расчитать,каким образом будут сбивать возд.цели.
Интересны цифры количества ожидаемого противника.
Только идиоты в случае такого массированного налёта будут обороняться обычными средствами,в надежде,что и у противника на борту обычные средства поражения.
Хорошо,что готовятся.

----------


## Иваныч

Это шо ещё за "ЗВЕРЬ".

Государственный казенный научно-испытательный полигон авиационных систем успешно завершил госиспытания противовертолетной мины, Минобороны может закупить комплект из 200 таких мин, сообщил на международном форуме «Технологии в машиностроении – 2012» представитель предприятия.

 ВЗГЛЯД / Испытания противовертолетной мины успешно завершены в России

----------


## An-Z

> Это шо ещё за "ЗВЕРЬ"...


Если совсем популярно, куммулятивный заряд с бесконтактным взрывателем. Идея достаточно старая....

----------


## Sr10

> Хорошо,что готовятся.


Молодцы, значит. Воссоздали советские эскадрильи Агрессоров, не упустив время, иначе через пятилетку после разгона Маров и воссоздавать уже было-бы нечего. Теперь регулярно проводят аналоги Ред Флагов, конечно не такие масштабные, как за океаном,  но все-же... шмалять в 2012г по САБам – это-ж курам на смех... Закупили иностранную технику тихой сапой через посредников – в Астрахани теперь полный набор летных;  и F-16 не меньше дюжины и F-15 штук 6 разных модификаций. Как-бы частные они, фирма есть при ВВС по этим вопросам. Ну и китайские поделки то-же есть, хотя эти клоны запоздалые успешно имитируют Су-27 и МиГ-21 в варианте “агрессор”. На учения регулярно иностранные ЗРК выводят – любые – хошь Хок, хошь Пэтриот. РЛС обзорные – в ассортименте. И много чего другого, о чем трепаться не принято.
 Результат – “принуждение к миру’ одной соседской республики. В одни ворота. Боевые потери нулевые. Да, один ударный Су-30 потерян из-за нештатной выработки топлива из ПТБ после дозаправки. Но экипаж вышел в точке эвакуации над территорией с преимущественно дружественным населением, а спасатели с Кузнецова сработали как положено – летчики живы и здоровы. Кстати ПСС на уровне, а ведь в даже в союзное время отставали от янки. Зато теперь – вот к примеру крайний раз вертолет под Торжком лег в плохую погоду и в ночь. 15 мин – и спасатели на месте. Молодцы, что сказать.
 На отлично показали себя новейшие Су-34 с контейнерами РЭБ – ни одного пуска ЗР противника за все дни “принуждения’ не зафиксировано. Ту-22М3, например, выполняли разведполеты беспрепятственно. А в зону досягаемости ПЗРК и ствольной ЗА только идиоты снижаться будут... 
  В общем показали руководству Поднебесной, что дерево не такое гнилое, как они думали. И правильно им амурские островки не отдали тогда после кончины Союза – дело принципа. И знают китайцы, что у РФ по границе 5 полков стоят только на Су-27СМ. Вовремя построили ангары, наладили фирменное обслуживание – и сохранили Союзную технику. За что отдельное спасибо руководству – за полк Су-50 на Новой Земле. Не останавливали еще советскую работу по стелсу – и встали они на дежурство всего через 5 лет после заокеанских Рапторов. Хотели в Союзе 5 полков развернуть, но надо-ж учитывать нынешние реалии...
А ведь могли-бы просрать все... Спасибо, ну вы знаете кому, за это.

----------


## F74

> Это шо ещё за "ЗВЕРЬ".


http://www.saper.etel.ru/mines/pvm.html

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Молодцы, значит. Воссоздали советские эскадрильи Агрессоров, не упустив время, иначе через пятилетку после разгона Маров и воссоздавать уже было-бы нечего. Теперь регулярно проводят аналоги Ред Флагов, конечно не такие масштабные, как за океаном,  но все-же... шмалять в 2012г по САБам – это-ж курам на смех... Закупили иностранную технику тихой сапой через посредников – в Астрахани теперь полный набор летных;  и F-16 не меньше дюжины и F-15 штук 6 разных модификаций. Как-бы частные они, фирма есть при ВВС по этим вопросам. Ну и китайские поделки то-же есть, хотя эти клоны запоздалые успешно имитируют Су-27 и МиГ-21 в варианте “агрессор”. На учения регулярно иностранные ЗРК выводят – любые – хошь Хок, хошь Пэтриот. РЛС обзорные – в ассортименте. И много чего другого, о чем трепаться не принято.
>  Результат – “принуждение к миру’ одной соседской республики. В одни ворота. Боевые потери нулевые. Да, один ударный Су-30 потерян из-за нештатной выработки топлива из ПТБ после дозаправки. Но экипаж вышел в точке эвакуации над территорией с преимущественно дружественным населением, а спасатели с Кузнецова сработали как положено – летчики живы и здоровы. Кстати ПСС на уровне, а ведь в даже в союзное время отставали от янки. Зато теперь – вот к примеру крайний раз вертолет под Торжком лег в плохую погоду и в ночь. 15 мин – и спасатели на месте. Молодцы, что сказать.
>  На отлично показали себя новейшие Су-34 с контейнерами РЭБ – ни одного пуска ЗР противника за все дни “принуждения’ не зафиксировано. Ту-22М3, например, выполняли разведполеты беспрепятственно. А в зону досягаемости ПЗРК и ствольной ЗА только идиоты снижаться будут... 
>   В общем показали руководству Поднебесной, что дерево не такое гнилое, как они думали. И правильно им амурские островки не отдали тогда после кончины Союза – дело принципа. И знают китайцы, что у РФ по границе 5 полков стоят только на Су-27СМ. Вовремя построили ангары, наладили фирменное обслуживание – и сохранили Союзную технику. За что отдельное спасибо руководству – за полк Су-50 на Новой Земле. Не останавливали еще советскую работу по стелсу – и встали они на дежурство всего через 5 лет после заокеанских Рапторов. Хотели в Союзе 5 полков развернуть, но надо-ж учитывать нынешние реалии...
> А ведь могли-бы просрать все... Спасибо, ну вы знаете кому, за это.


черезчур сладко... наиболее интересно, что за полк Су-50 на Новой Земле?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Прочитал несколько раз... Много думал...
Видимо это сарказм такой.

----------


## KAV

> Прочитал несколько раз... Много думал...



Это видимо из той же оперы, что и информация на этом сайте...

Над Балтийском сбит истребитель НАТО F-15C

----------


## Sr10

> Видимо это сарказм такой.


Типа того - просто представил, в каком состоянии должны быть ВВС, для того что-бы фраза "в целом готовы .....' имела под собой какой-то фундамент.
Реальное положение дел, думаю, все себе представляют и без дополнительных описаний.

----------


## Nazar

> черезчур сладко... наиболее интересно, что за полк Су-50 на Новой Земле?


Вообще мне показалось что это был стеб..

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вообще мне показалось что это был стеб..


Володя, да тут и казаться нечему, 100% ШУТКА. Как и насчет Ф-15. Неужели непонятно кому-то?  Одно только упоминание об РВВ-АЕ на МИГ-29 уже веселит не на шутку. Как говорится, "НЕ БЕРИ В ГОЛОВУ".

----------


## Холостяк

*«Еврокоптер» планирует поставить России до 200 вертолетов 
*

Один из лидеров мирового вертолетостроения концерн «Еврокоптер» планирует поставить Военно-воздушным силам России до 200 учебных вертолетов семейства «Экюрей», сообщил вице-президент компании по продажам в Европе и Центральной Азии Оливье Мишалона.


«По словам чиновника, компания предлагает России легкие вертолеты AS-350 и AS-355, решение по закупке которых может быть принято до конца текущего года после их всесторонней оценки», – говорится в сообщении Центра мировой торговли оружием (ЦАМТО).



В последние недели «Еврокоптер» поставил пять вертолетов неназванному российскому оператору, включая три одномоторных AS-350B3 и два двухдвигательных AS-355NP.


Компания также ведет сборку двух вертолетов AS-532 «Супер Пума» в VIP-конфигурации для правительства Грузии. Как ожидается, машины могут быть переданы заказчику к концу текущего года или в начале 2013-го, сообщает РИА «Новости».

Как сообщала газета ВЗГЛЯД, в марте Минобороны России отказалось от проведения тендера на закупку 50 легких вертолетов суммарной стоимостью 6,5 млрд рублей.

В опубликованных документах не говорится о том, какие конкретно вертолеты были представлены на тендер, но с большой вероятностью можно утверждать, что в аукционе не участвовал западноевропейский концерн «Еврокоптер» с вертолетами AS-350/AS-355.

По мнению специалистов, техническое задание на данный тендер было написано именно под эти вертолеты, и если бы они приняли участие в тендере, победа «Еврокоптеру» была бы обеспечена.

Планы Минобороны России закупить за рубежом крупную партию легких вертолетов негативно были восприняты руководителями вертолетостроительной отрасли России.

По словам генерального директора ОПК «Оборонпром» Андрея Реуса, «когда государственное ведомство фактически приводит в страну прямого конкурента собственного производителя – это неприятная новость».

Так он прокомментировал информацию о том, что Минобороны России объявило тендер на легкие вертолеты. По условиям тендера было видно, что планируется закупить вертолеты производства одной из иностранных фирм.

По словам Реуса, у холдинга «Вертолеты России» «есть необходимые технологии в этом сегменте», в частности, легкие многоцелевые вертолеты «Ансат» и Ка-226Т.

«Мы их предлагали Минобороны. Мы постоянно держим на контроле ситуацию с их производством и готовы максимально собраться и через некоторое время поставить эту технику не только для Минобороны, но и на рынок», – сказал Реус.

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС 100 лет. Работы по созданию перспективного уже идут.



*В августе Военно-воздушные силы России отметят юбилей.
В это трудно поверить, но для отцов и матерей многих наших современников авиация была такой же диковиной, как кинематограф или электролампа. И вдруг - столетие!
Этот солидный юбилей «АиФ» начинает отмечать вместе с главно­командующим ВВС России Виктором Бондаревым.
*
Ястребки и бомберы
*
«АиФ»: - Виктор Николаевич, какая дата принята за отправную точку истории отечественной военной авиации?
В.Б.: - 12 августа 1912 г. в составе русской армии был создан специальный орган военного управления авиацией и воздухо­плаванием. Этот день официально установлен в России как День Военно-воздушных сил.
«АиФ»: - А что нового в современных ВВС? Как, например, продвигаются испытания истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50?
В.Б.: - Т-50, он же проект перспек­тивного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), - самолёт, оснащённый принципиально новым комплексом авионики и перспективной радиолокационной станцией. Работы по нему идут по плану, недавно подключён к испытаниям третий самолёт, на выходе четвёртый. Партия истребителей 5-го поколения поступит в ВВС для войсковых испытаний в 2013 г. Поступление в войска первого серийного образца истребителя 5-го поколения ожидается в 2015 г. Всего планируется закупить 60 таких самолётов. Предполагается, что Т-50 будет значительно легче и дешевле своего американского аналога F-22 «Раптор».
«АиФ»: - Недавно общественность узнала, что разрабатывается и некий ПАК ДА? Что это такое?
В.Б.: - Это перспективный комплекс дальней авиации. Разработка ПАК ДА - суровая необходимость. Если мы не будем этим заниматься, наша страна безнадёжно отстанет. Облик этого самолёта уже сформирован, идут работы по выдаче проектировщикам тактико-технических заданий. Настанет момент, когда новый стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец встанет в один строй с такими заслуженными самолётами дальней авиации, как Ту-95 и Ту-160. В Государственной программе вооружений поставлен конкретный срок: к 2020 г. Вооружённые силы России, в том числе ВВС, на 70% должны быть оснащены новым оружием. ПАК ДА, я думаю, будет готов к этому моменту.
*
«Грачи» прилетели*
«АиФ»: - В недавнем прошлом вы - лётчик-штурмовик. Почему Су-25, летавший ещё 30 лет назад, так до сих пор и летает?
_В.Б.:_ - Во-первых, работы по созданию перспективного штурмовика тоже идут. Во-вторых, нынешний Су-25СМ2 - совсем не та «Сушка», что 20 и даже 10 лет назад. От базовой модели осталась практически одна внешняя оболочка, всё остальное - «нутро» - сменилось. У него очень хороший встроенный комплекс обороны с возможностью подавления средств ПВО противника.
Кстати, точно так же постоянно модернизируют свой штурмовик А-10 «Тандерболт» американцы. Их самолёт разрабатывался примерно в те же годы, что и наш.
Тот путь, который прошёл ­Су-25, не может не вызывать уважения. Сколько жизней солдат он спас, начиная с Афганистана. Участвовал во всех вооружённых конфликтах на постсоветском пространстве и много где ещё… Само название «Грач», данное этому самолёту в Афганистане, о многом говорит. «Грачи» прилетели - и все рады! Кроме противника разве что…
«АиФ»: - Как ВВС готовятся к празднованию своего юбилея?
В.Б.: - Полным ходом. Будет российская историческая конференция, международная конференция с приглашением главкомов ВВС всех ведущих мировых дер-жав.
Более 60 делегаций уже выразили готовность посетить Россию. К нам прилетят более 10 пилотажных групп. Будет приём в Кремле и, самое главное, трёхдневная лётная программа на аэродроме ЛИИ им. Громова в Жуковском. Для посетителей она бесплатная, так что милости просим!

100 лет в полёте | Главное - Общество - Аргументы и Факты

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Я вам написал в привате, дошло ли моё сообщение? Вообще последнее время подозрительно странно нет новых сообщений, ни одного ответа


да, в "личке" ответил
просто не имею возможности часто бывать на сайте - цейтнот, увы... :(

----------


## APKAH

> да, в "личке" ответил
> просто не имею возможности часто бывать на сайте - цейтнот, увы... :(


Нет, личных сообщений не получал. Похоже из-за сбоя сервера возникли проблемы не только с счётчиками посещений веток форума но и с личными сообщениями...Так что кто не дождался ответа, имейте ввиду, что сообщения вероятнее всего попросту не дошли до адресата.

----------


## Холостяк

В Москве начата доследственная проверка по факту пожара в военном учебно-научном центре ВВС «Военно-воздушная академия им. профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина»

517 военным следственным отделом Следственного комитета Российской Федерации по факту пожара на территории военного учебно-научного центра ВВС «Военно-воздушная академия им. профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина» проводится доследственная проверка. 
Установлено, что ООО «ЮгВторЧерМет» на основании договора, заключенного с ОАО «Славянка», проводило работы по резке хранящихся в ангаре учебного корпуса академии деталей летательных аппаратов, макетов бомб и иных средств поражения. Со слов рабочих при выполнении указанных работ 5 июля 2012 года около 17 часов 15 минут произошло возгорание электропроводки. Огонь быстро распространился по всему ангару, а в последующем перекинулся на учебный корпус. 
В настоящий момент военные следователи находятся на территории академии. По информации сотрудников МЧС России в настоящее время на месте пожара продолжается тление строительных материалов, а также существует опасностью обрушения конструкций ангара. После того, как место пожара не будет представлять опасности для людей, военные следователи совместно со специалистами приступят к осмотру места происшествия. 
Согласно предварительной информации человеческих жертв нет. Размер ущерба предстоит установить. 
По результатам проверки будет принято процессуальное решение.



Пресс-служба 
Главного военного следственного управления 
Следственного комитета Российской Федерации

----------


## F74

Как рассказывал человек, который был в академии в это время, крыша ангара провалилаась еще зимой из-за снега. В ангаре стояли самолеты, Равшаны и Джумшуды с болгарками и газорезкой переводили их в металл. Искры попали на рубероид с обломков крыши, корпус уже отключен от воды, а пожарные рукава полгода назад приказали сдать на склад. Пожарных вызвали сразу, приехали оперативно, но только 2 машины. Локализовать очаг им не удалось- пока вызывали помощь - ангар полностью горел, огонь перекинулся на крышу соседнего корпуса. В итоге сначала гасили не очаг возгорания, а охраняли помещения, арендованные под офисы. В итоге третий этаж наполовину сгорел, второй и первый залили водой.

----------


## FLOGGER

www.Airforce.ru - ВВС получили еще один Ан-140-100
 Прочитал вот эту заметку и стало мне интересно-каким же это образом  10 самолетов, которые планируется получить к *2020 году(!)* смогут заменить находящиеся сейчас в эксплуатации АН-24 и АН-26? По-моему, профанация какая-то. Что-то я не понимаю.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Так в заметке не говорится о замене. Говорится об обновлении. Т.е. часть парка обновят.
А Ан-24 и 26 скорее всего будут капиталить и продлевать ресурс. Все как обычно.

----------


## Observer69

> www.Airforce.ru - ВВС получили еще один Ан-140-100
>  Прочитал вот эту заметку и стало мне интересно-каким же это образом  10 самолетов, которые планируется получить к *2020 году(!)* смогут заменить находящиеся сейчас в эксплуатации АН-24 и АН-26? По-моему, профанация какая-то. Что-то я не понимаю.


"Есть многое Горацио на свете... " (с)

Это просто лишь означает, что ВВС будут состоять из 10 самолётов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так в заметке не говорится о замене. Говорится об обновлении.


Да, верно. Невнимательно прочитал. Но, тем не менее, тогда возникает вопрос, сколько же сейчас у нас АНов-24\26, что построив *около десяти* Ан-140-х за 8(!) лет ими обновят парк ВТА? Смех, да и только...

----------


## Саныч 62

> ... сколько же сейчас у нас АНов-24\26, что построив *около десяти* Ан-140-х за 8(!) лет ими обновят парк ВТА? Смех, да и только...


 Зря смеётесь! Ан-24 в ВВС нет ни одного. А вот Ан-140 - уже 2. Ежели в процентах - то обновление парка Ан-24 равно бесконечности (в доклад можно записать - полностью обновлён парк Ан-24! Звучит?) :Biggrin:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Зря смеётесь! Ан-24 в ВВС нет ни одного. А вот Ан-140 - уже 2. Ежели в процентах - то обновление парка Ан-24 равно бесконечности (в доклад можно записать - полностью обновлён парк Ан-24! Звучит?)


в ВТА - да, нет, и не было. Но в военной авиации (включая транспортные и учебные подразделения, РВСН, "спейсменов" и пр.), не вдаваясь в архивы - то, что было живо еще недавно и, надеюсь, пережило "новый облик": Шагол, Упрун, Чкаловский, Клин, Толмачево, Кольцово, Шпаковский (погранцов полк, но тут уже, похоже, все - убили, доедают(((, Талаги, Ключи, Новосибирск, Хабаровск, Тикси, Ростов-на-Дону, Кубинка, Липецк (кстати, а вот как этот, 4-го Центра Ан-26, и не в составе ВВС??? вполне себе в ВВС, могу и фотографии этого борта выложить, на нем командование ЦБП ездит, разведчиком погоды работает...), Оренбург, Омск...

----------


## Саныч 62

Веду разговор про *Ан-24* (всех модификаций) в ВВС , ВВ МВД, ВТА. 
Говорить же о замене Ан-26-х Ан-140-ми некорректно. Ан-140 пока не грузовик и даже не облётчик.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да что спорить-то? Про Ан-26 не BratPoRazumu придумал, это в заметке сказано, которую я комментировал: "рассматривается возможность обновления этим типом самолета транспортного авиапарка частей ВВС, основу которого составляют устаревшие транспортные самолеты Ан-24 и Ан-26."

----------


## Djoker

Геоинформационный портал ГИС-Ассоциации - НЦ ОМЗ разместил ДДЗ о последствиях наводнения в г. Крымск




> *НЦ ОМЗ разместил ДДЗ о последствиях наводнения в г. Крымск*
> 
> 
> _Снимок получен 9 июля 2012 с КА «Ресурс-ДК» №1. Аэродром._
> 
> Материалы съемки с КА «Ресурс-ДК», полученные Оператором российских КС ДЗЗ 9 июля, позволяют оценить повреждения транспортной инфраструктуры г. Крымск Краснодарского края в результате произошедшего наводнения, по сравнению с данными 2009 г.
> 
> На изображении городского аэродрома отмечены наносы грунта на действующую и строящуюся взлетно-посадочные полосы, вероятны повреждения административно-хозяйственных зданий.

----------


## APKAH

> Геоинформационный портал ГИС-Ассоциации - НЦ ОМЗ разместил ДДЗ о последствиях наводнения в г. Крымск


Насколько я выяснил в первые дни после трагедии - аэродром почти не пострадал, так как находился на возвышении, да и ВПП с недавнего времени находится на реконструкции, поэтому рабочие машины "дежурят" в другом месте, так что если судя по этому фото кто-то и "пострадал", то только "мертвяки", да и то, разве что "ноги намочили"  :Smile:

----------


## leha-lp

Аэродром Крымск не пострадал ВООБЩЕ. вода к 6:00 утра подтопила только подвалы в жилом городке, на служебной территории её не было. Отвалы грунта это реконструкция, не более того, врать не мешки переносить...

----------


## Djoker

> Отвалы грунта это реконструкция, не более того, врать не мешки переносить...


Да, похоже что так и есть:

RDC ScanEx - Сервисы оперативного спутникового мониторинга

----------


## Иваныч

Минобороны поставило ВВС на край гибели - новость из рубрики Политика, актуальная информация, обсуждение новости, дискуссии на Newsland.

«В военной авиации наибольшую тревогу у людей вызывают необоснованная ликвидация Военно-воздушных академий им. Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина, свертывание подготовки летчиков для армейской авиации, разбалансировка и резкое сокращение аэродромной сети и базирование военной авиации по американским стандартам без учета геостратегического положения и оперативных задач Военно-воздушных сил России», – говорится в документе. Подобными действиями, уверены авторы письма, среди которых – бывший главком ВВС Петр Дейнекин, летчики-космонавты Игорь Волк и Алексей Леонов, Минобороны «вбивает последний гвоздь в крышку гроба ВВС».

----------


## Холостяк

*Подбитые крылья Родины*

*Почему из миллиарда рублей, выделенных на празднование 100-летия ВВС, не хватило денег на «Русских витязей» и «Стрижей»?*

В воскресенье завершилось главное международное авиасобытие года — авиационно-космический салон в Фарнборо (Великобритания). Российские чиновники постепенно подтягиваются на Родину, докладывая о своих мифических успехах, как обычно умалчивая, что *Россия на этом шоу давно и прочно заняла место у обочины мировой авиации*. До сих пор нам удавалось поддерживать к себе хоть какой-то интерес за счет своих пилотажников — «Русских витязей» или «Стрижей». На боевых самолетах они выделывали такое, что дух захватывало даже у самых искушенных западных знатоков. Но в этом году благодаря чиновникам Минобороны, не успевших оформить им документы, в небе Фарнборо увидеть их так и не пришлось. А вскоре, как выяснил «МК», мы не сможем их увидеть уже и в собственном небе. 

Год 100-летия российских ВВС, на празднование которого из бюджета выделен 1 млрд рублей, может стать для «Витязей» и «Стрижей» последним.
Слухи о том, что аэродром базирования «Русских витязей» и «Стрижей» продан, а пилотажные группы переводятся из Кубинки в Липецк, куда сами летчики переезжать не планируют, ходят уже давно. Однако в Минобороны их всячески стараются пресекать.

Так, например, министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков не раз уверял, что не допускает и мысли о расформировании прогремевших на весь мир пилотажных групп, и каждый главком ВВС считал своим долгом опровергнуть «гнусные домыслы» журналистов. Особенно красочно это получалось у недавно уволенного главкома ВВС генерал-полковника Зелина.

Когда в прошлом году в СМИ потоком шли сообщения, что подмосковный военный аэродром Кубинка вскоре станет площадкой для бизнес-авиации и основную его часть Минобороны уже продало миллиардеру Сулейману Керимову, главком Зелин одному из изданий заявил:
— Кто вам сказал, что «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» прекращают свою деятельность на аэродроме Кубинка? Толбоев? (Магомед Толбоев, Герой России, летчик-испытатель. —* Прим. авт.*) Но он уже давно вне поля, в котором сейчас проходят службу летчики и осуществляется боевая подготовка ВВС. Правду могу сказать только я. И я ее все время говорю. Во-первых, «Русские витязи» были, есть и будут! В добавление к ним мы будем создавать пилотажную группу еще и на «Як-130». Все руководство Министерства обороны согласно с этой идеей.

Планы по созданию такой авиагруппы на «Як-130» недавно подтвердил и новый главком ВВС генерал-майор Бондарев. Однако, как рассказали «МК» офицеры Кубинки, факты говорят совсем о другом. Они уверяют, что еще полгода назад пилотажникам предложили: «Выбирайте — либо вы все переучиваетесь на самолет „Як-130“, либо переводитесь по разным полкам. Их у нас в стране для вас пока еще хватит».

На мой вопрос, почему нужно «создавать пилотажную группу еще и на «Як-130», не «вдобавок к ним», как заявлял Зелин, а вместо «Стрижей» и «Витязей», один из специалистов ответил так:
— Чтобы подготовить новую группу пилотажников, потребуется лет 5–10. А эти уже готовые. К тому же после того, как недавно Центр показа авиационной техники (ЦПАТ) в Кубинке был подчинен Липецкому авиацентру, отношение к «Витязям» и «Стрижам» кардинально изменилось. Из названия ЦПАТ исчезло не только имя Кожедуба и гвардейский знак (такое произошло по всем ВВС, где теперь лишь базы 1-го и 2-го разрядов) — выхолощено и само понятие «центр показа». Из Липецка пилотажникам теперь усиленно навязывают свои планы. «Стрижи» и «Витязи» удивляются: у нас же имеется своя утвержденная программа пилотажа. А липецкие отвечают: какого еще пилотажа? Пилотажная группа у нас уже имеется — это наши липецкие асы «Соколы России». А вы, ребятки, давайте-ка, как все, займитесь плановой боевой подготовкой.
— То, что в Минобороны на Кубинке поставили крест, мы ощущаем во всем, — подхватывает рассказ другой офицер. — Половина аэродрома — так называемые 1-я и 2-я зоны рассредоточения — уже продана. Раньше там находились служебные помещения, самолетные ангары. Теперь по требованию новых владельцев их освободили, и все самолеты, в том числе те, на которых летают «Стрижи» и «Витязи», уже год стоят не в ангарах, как положено, а в чистом поле, на бетонной стоянке: зимой под снегом, осенью — когда дождь и обледенение, летом — под палящим солнцем... А самолеты не новые. «Витязи» на своих летают с 1991 года. Другие машины — их там порядка 30 — вообще сплошной металлолом. Их даже красить не стали: чего деньги переводить? Пока они стояли в технической зоне, их никто не видел, а теперь — спасибо коммерсантам — любому проезжающему прямо с дороги открывается вся «сила и мощь» российской авиации...

Офицеры рассказали, что окончательных прав на Кубинку коммерсанты еще не заявляли. Взлетная полоса пока числится в совместном пользовании. Бизнес-самолеты, правда, облетывали аэродром, но использовать постоянно боятся: военная система посадки их не устраивает. Хотя одну станцию посадки уже все же заменена на более современную. Но когда коммерсанты окончательно аппаратуру под себя переделают, с военными разговор у них будет короткий: платишь — пользуйся, не заплатил — мы все выключили и ушли.
И это время не за горами. Недавно, говорят офицеры, всем работникам штаба местной воинской части было заявлено: штаб переезжает в Акулово (там есть пара захудалых зданий, которые никто не покупает). Кто готов ездить за 10 км на работу, собирайтесь, кто нет — ищите новое место. «Мы считаем, — рассуждает мой собеседник, — это показатель того, что вскоре будет продано уже все окончательно, в том числе и другая часть аэродрома — то место, где стоит наш металлолом и самолеты „Витязей“ и „Стрижей“. А чего их жалеть? На последнем показе в Кубинке — он был посвящен юбилею пилотажников — у „Стрижей“ и „Витязей“ было уже всего по 4 исправных самолета».

...Что ж, может, не так уж и неправы чиновники Минобороны, пытающиеся забыть о былой славе Кубинского центра показа авиатехники? Показывать-то что? На Фарнборо картонных макетов наскрести еще получается, а чтобы полетать, удивить весь мир мощью свой авиатехники — на это ни мозгов, ни желания уже не хватает.

Военные с Кубинки спрашивают:
— Как вы думаете, почему в Фарнборо должны были лететь не все «Витязи», а только двое?
И сами отвечают:
— В Минобороны топлива пожалели. Но двое — это уже группа. Она требует целой свиты сопровождающих во главе с кем-то из начальства. Но на сей раз у кого-то из начальников то ли что-то с визой не вышло, то ли в родном ведомстве тормознули. И получилось: раз я не лечу, значит, и вы не полетите. А как же, скажете, престиж страны? Так о нем давно у нас не вспоминают. В том же Фарнборо даже наш начальник Генштаба генерал Макаров, говорят, был замечен исключительно у стендов иностранных производителей — своих столь повышенным вниманием он не удостоил.

...Своих, на стареньких советских самолетах, генерал Макаров и все, кому посчастливится добыть пригласительный, смогут увидеть в августе на авиашоу в Жуковском. Здесь наши «Витязи» и «Стрижи» будут летать во славу 100-летия российских Военно-воздушных сил, на юбилей которых из бюджета страны выделен аж целый миллиард рублей.

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...a-rodinyi.html

----------


## Djoker

> Насколько я выяснил в первые дни после трагедии - аэродром почти не пострадал, так как находился на возвышении, да и ВПП с недавнего времени находится на реконструкции, поэтому рабочие машины "дежурят" в другом месте, так что если судя по этому фото кто-то и "пострадал", то только "мертвяки", да и то, разве что "ноги намочили"


На "Приволжском" они нашлись:



аэродром "Приволжский" г.Астрахань (Страница 12) - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## APKAH

> На "Приволжском" они нашлись:


Проходила информация что "подселили" их в Приморско-Ахтарск и Миллерово  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> кому посчастливится добыть пригласительный


Я не понял: так что, все же будут билеты на вход на 11-12?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Холостяк

Комиссовку еще самолеты пройдут и на шоу!

----------


## 13th

Возник неожиданный вопрос. Применялись ли Су-17 в первой чеченской войне? Кое-где утверждается, что применялись, но никаких подробностей нет.

----------


## cumulus

Слышал, что в августе планируется авиационный праздник в Качинском гарнизоне.
Кто владеет точной информацией - когда точно и какова программа.  Очень хочется посетить!

----------


## Иваныч

Самолеты Ан-2 и ЯК-40 начнут модернизировать и ремоторизировать для региональных перевозок с февраля 2013 года, сообщает РИА «Новости» со ссылкой на министра промышленности и торговли Дениса Мантурова.

«На каком-то этапе мы будем использовать технику забытую, такую как Ан-2 и Як-40, они будут ремоторизироваться. Новый абсолютно проект. В частности, Ан-2, ремоторизированный... будет представлен на этой выставке, Гидроавиасалон в Геленджике в начале сентября»

« Около двух тысяч неиспользуемых аппаратов сейчас разбросаны по России. Ремоторизация будет недорогая, и этот самолет получит вторую путевку в жизнь для использования на период, пока в стране не появятся новые отечественные самолеты аналогичного класса».

« В конце 2013 года Минпромторг намерен передать ремонтным предприятиям и Як-40. «Скорее всего, это будет Минский ремонтный завод в Белоруссии».

Заслуженный пилот СССР Олег Смирнов.
«Чиновники, наконец, вспомнили о том, о чем мы твердили вместе с самолетостроителями, вместе с авиационной наукой последние пятнадцать лет. До сих пор над нами смеялись: «Да что вы, это же двадцатый век!». Но ситуация дошла до крайней точки – практически полной ликвидации  местных воздушных линий, которые как раз держались на самолетах Ан-2, Ан-24 и Як-40».

 Соотношение полетов в СССР составляло 6% на 94% в пользу внутренних перевозок при объеме пассажиропотока в 130 млн человек в год. Сейчас этот показатель составляет 50% на 50% при общем объеме перевозок в 64 млн человек.
Американцы в 2011 году перевезли 800 миллионов пассажиров, те же 5–6% полетов за рубеж, а 94% – перевозки внутри страны.

----------


## ВМ76

вот тут есть немного о малой авиации и проблематике...

"=

----------


## А.В.Егоров

100 - ЛЕТИЕ ВВС РОССИИ

----------


## Djoker

Рогозин: новый военно-транспортный самолет поднимется в воздух осенью | Оборона и безопасность | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *Рогозин: новый военно-транспортный самолет поднимется в воздух осенью*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 3 авг - РИА Новости. Вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин предполагает, что новый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А будет запущен в небо в начале сентября.
> 
> В июле генеральный директор "Авиастар-СП" Сергей Дементьев сообщил, что машина отправился на летные испытания и тогда же впервые поднимется в небо.
> 
> "Рассчитываю на скорейшее завершение работ и подъем нового Ила в небо уже в начале сентября", - написал Рогозин в пятницу в своем микроблоге в Twitter.
> ...



Twitter / Rogozin: Вот он, красавчик. ...

----------


## Холостяк

*Один из ракетных катеров ТОФ стал авианесущим

*

----------


## Холостяк

Командующий 3-го Командования ВВС и ПВО (Забайкалье и Дальний Восток) генерал-майор Сергей Дронов ответит на вопросы блоггеров и пользователей социальных сетей о современном состоянии Военно-воздушных сил и Вооружённых сил на Дальнем Востоке России и в целом, своей работе и другие в ходе интернет-конференции.
Вопросы генерал-майору Дронову можно задавать в представительствах Онлайн пресс-клуба Министерства обороны РФ в *Livejournal* (http://military-press.livejournal.com/), *Twitter* (https://twitter.com/military_press), *Facebook* (http://www.facebook.com/Military.press), *VK / Vkontakte* (http://vk.com/pressclub_mo и http://vk.com/armymedia), *МойМир@Mail.ru* (http://my.mail.ru/community/pressclub_mo/journal).

Вопросы принимаются с 16-00 вторника 07 августа 2012 года до 16-00 понедельника 13 августа 2012 года. Время московское.




*Вместе со всеми военными авиаторами 100-летие Военно-воздушных сил России торжественно отметят и летчики Государственного летно-испытательного центра МО РФ им. В.П. Чкалова. 
*
12 августа праздничные мероприятия пройдут на всех базах ГЛИЦ, но основные состоятся в Ахтубинском гарнизоне. 

В городе Ахтубинске (Астраханская обл.) по традиции все начнется с возложения цветов на мемориальном комплексе «Крыло Икара» в память о летчиках-испытателях, не вернувшихся из полета.
На аэродроме ГЛИЦ пройдет день открытых дверей. 

Гости получат возможность осмотреть на стоянке авиационную технику, которая проходила в предыдущие годы испытания в ГЛИЦ. Для осмотра будут выставлены: самолеты Су-24М, Су-27СМ, Су-34, МиГ-31, МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-29УБ, Ту-22М3, Ан-72, Ту-134; вертолеты Ми-8, Ка-50, а также авиационная техника, которая находится на испытаниях в настоящее время. 

Во время проведения наземного показа авиационной техники на аэродроме для гостей будет дан праздничный концерт.

Всем желающим будет предложено отведать солдатской каши, приготовленной на полевой кухне. 

Вечером, в 19 часов, на центральной площади города начнутся народные гулянья. Здесь пройдет большой праздничный концерт, который откроет военный оркестр ГЛИЦ. 

В 22 часа состоится праздничный фейерверк. 

***
Jпубликовано подробное интервью с Героем России полковником Радиком Бариевым - начальником ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова, в котором он отвечает на вопросы интернет-пользователей: "Идите в авиацию. Это удивительный, прекрасный мир".
Кроме того, на часть вопросов интернет-пользователей Радик Абрарович ответил ранее: "Новый стратегический самолет необходим".

----------


## Djoker

http://lenta.ru/news/2012/08/08/cruisemissile/




> *Россия вооружится новой стратегической крылатой ракетой*
> 
> 
> _Ракеты Х-102. Фото с сайта airwar.ru_
> 
>  ВВС России до конца 2012 года примут на вооружение новую авиационную стратегическую крылатую ракету. Об этом, как сообщает "Интерфакс", заявил заместитель министра обороны России Александр Сухоруков. По его словам, два испытательных пуска новой ракеты уже состоялись и признаны успешными. "В августе мы еще стреляем два раза и принимаем на вооружение", - отметил замминистра. 
> 
>  О какой именно ракете идет речь, Сухоруков не уточнил. Замминистра обороны также не рассказал о технических характеристиках нового боеприпаса

----------


## ВМ76

Радио ЭХО Москвы :: Военный совет, 08.08.2012 13:06: Виктор Бондарев

----------


## Djoker

«Здесь будет город-сад» - Новости общества и общественной жизни - МК




> На столе перед Хабибулиным разложен план базы, какой она станет через несколько лет. Работы по реконструкции самого летного поля уже начались. Пилоты эскадрилий переучиваются не только на «Ночных охотников», но и на их конкурентов — «Аллигаторов» Ка-52. Первые машины этого типа появятся в Кореновске этой осенью. Новой техникой профессионалы явно довольны. Ми-28 первоначально вызывал нарекания тем, что управлять машиной мог только один пилот, а второй оказывался «в заложниках», но сейчас этот противоречивый момент исправляется. В остальном машина замечательная. Говорят, что один «Охотник» по огневой мощи может сравниться с четырьмя Ми-24.
> 
> На смену «крокодилам» Ми-24 в Кореновске также ждут поступления их усовершенствованного потомка Ми-35. В результате в среднесрочной перспективе на 393-й базе будут находиться четыре типа вертолетов: Ми-28Н, Ка-52, Ми-8 АМТШ и Ми-35 — то есть самые лучшие и современные образцы военной техники. Общее количество держится командованием базы в секрете, но слухи говорят о более чем двухстах вертолетах, что в четыре раза больше нынешнего парка. Так что массовый приток лейтенантов из училищ не случаен — им всем будет на чем летать.
> 
> Взлетно-посадочную полосу планируется построить достаточной длины для приема транспортной авиации. На плане в кабинете командира базы видны места для стоянки четырех Ил-76. Таковы требования высокомобильной армии нового облика: из Кореновска вертолеты быстро можно будет перебросить в любой отдаленный уголок страны.
> 
> Разумеется, модернизацией аэродрома дело не ограничится. Новым будет все: стоянки, инженерные домики, казармы, штаб авиационной базы, санчасть, оздоровительный и спортивные комплексы — все будет соответствовать современным стандартам качества.

----------


## Djoker

ВЗГЛЯД / ВВС России начнут получать МиГ-35 в 2014 году




> *ВВС России начнут получать МиГ-35 в 2014 году*
> 
> Российская самолетостроительная корпорация «МИГ» готова увеличить поставки российским ВВС своих истребителей, в том числе новейшего МиГ-35, сообщил в субботу гендиректор корпорации Сергей Коротков.
> 
> «По госпрограмме вооружений МиГ-35 с 2014 года пойдет на оснащение российских ВВС», - сказал Коротков, который принял участие в авиационном празднике в честь столетия ВВС в Жуковском, передает «Интерфакс».
> 
> Он отметил, что сейчас РСК «МИГ» и военное ведомство ведут подготовительную работу по оформлению тактико-технического задания на истребитель. «Если мы хотим осуществлять поставки с 2014 года, то уже сейчас надо все документы оформить», - добавил гендиректор.
> 
> Коротков также сообщил, что в ВВС успешно эксплуатируется первая партия модернизированных истребителей МиГ-29СМТ.
> ...

----------


## kfmut

> ...МиГ-35 с 2014 года пойдет на оснащение российских ВВС...ведут подготовительную работу по оформлению тактико-технического задания на истребитель...


это как так?!

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС : В этом году на четыре самолёта Ту-22М3 будет установлена новая система прицеливания




> *В этом году на четыре самолёта Ту-22М3 будет установлена новая система прицеливания*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 августа. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. В этом году на четыре дальних ракетоносца-бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 будет установлен новый комплекс бортового и наземного оборудования СВП-24-22, сообщил корр.ИТАР-ТАСС генеральный директор "Гефест ИТ" Александр Панин. 
> 
> Предприятие является разработчиком модификации этого комплекса, который уже успешно эксплуатируется на модернизированных фронтовых бомбардировщиках Су-24М. "Несколько месяцев назад был подписан контракт с Минобороны на этот год, согласно которому мы оборудуем до четырех самолетов Ту-22М3 этим комплексом", - уточнил Панин. 
> 
> *Установка системы СВП-24-22 предусмотрена отдельной программой и будет вестись независимо от плана глубокой модернизации, которой подлежат 30 бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3.* 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

http://interfax.ru/print.asp?id=253847




> *В Россию на испытания поступили пять вертолетов фирмы Eurocopter*
> 
> Москва. 4 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Минобороны РФ не отказалось от планов закупки за рубежом большой партии легких вертолетов. 
> 
> Первые пять машин западноевропейского концерна Eurocopter уже поступили на испытания в Государственный летно-испытательный центр, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду источник, знакомый с ситуацией. 
> 
> "В ГЛИЦ на испытания поступили пять вертолетов концерна Eurocopter - два двухдвигательные AS355NP и три однодвигательные AS350B3", - сказал собеседник агентства. 
> 
> Он отметил, что хотя объявленный в начале этого года тендер на закупку 50 легких многоцелевых вертолетов (43 однодвигательных и 7 двухдвигательных) суммарной стоимостью 6,5 млрд рублей министерство обороны РФ отменило, о чем официально было объявлено на сайте гозкакупок, реально переговоры продолжались. 
> ...


Они, вроде:













Мои фотографии с Чкаловского аэродрома - Страница 137 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Djoker

После аварии вертолета Ми-28Н в Моздоке возбуждено дело | Следствие | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *После аварии вертолета Ми-28Н в Моздоке возбуждено дело*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 авг - РИА Новости. Следствие в Северной Осетии возбудило уголовное дело о нарушении правил полетов или подготовки к ним по факту аварийной посадки вертолета Ми-28Н в Моздоке, сообщает в пятницу главное военное следственное управление СК РФ.
> 
> "Согласно предварительной информации, в рамках учений "Кавказ 2012" экипаж выполнял плановый учебно-тренировочный полет. По невыясненным пока обстоятельствам вертолет Ми-28 около 09.20 16 августа текущего года с высоты 80 метров стал незапланированно снижаться, а через некоторое время упал на взлетно-посадочную полосу военного аэродрома Моздок", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Никто не пострадал.
> ...


Ъ-Газета - "Ночной охотник" завис перед падением




> *"Ночной охотник" завис перед падением*
> 
> * Причиной аварии Ми-28Н в Моздоке мог стать отказ двигателей*
> 
> Вчера на военном аэродроме Моздока аварийно приземлился новейший боевой вертолет Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник". Его пилот и штурман-оператор не пострадали, однако сама машина получила значительные повреждения. По данным вертолетчиков, экстренно снижаться им пришлось из-за внезапной потери тяги. Моздокское ЧП стало уже третьим по счету с вертолетами Ми-28Н, причем все они были связаны с силовыми установками. 
> 
> По данным источника "Ъ" в моздокском вертолетном полку, вчера утром пилот "Ночного охотника" капитан Владимир Зубков вместе со своим штурманом-оператором отрабатывали над базовым аэродромом так называемое вертикальное зависание. Во время этого упражнения машина зависает на небольшой высоте, чтобы укрыться от воображаемого противника, например, за горным склоном. Затем совершает энергичный подъем, именуемый подскоком, во время которого штурман-оператор условно поражает наземные цели ракетным огнем и снова уходит вниз, в укрытие. 
> 
> Маневры, как рассказал собеседник "Ъ", относились к категории сложных: они требовали определенного мастерства от вертолетчика и работы двигателей машины в максимальных режимах. Однако в 9:07, когда "Ночной охотник" находился примерно в 60 м от земли, капитан Зубков доложил руководителю полетов о том, что двигатели "внезапно потеряли обороты" и он вынужден экстренно снижаться. Машина, как говорят участники учений, сначала пошла к земле с "повышенной вертикальной скоростью", а на последнем, примерно шестиметровом участке уже камнем падала вниз. 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Новое вертолетное училище будет размещено близ авиабазы в Энгельсе | Оборона и безопасность | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *Новое вертолетное училище будет размещено близ авиабазы в Энгельсе*
> 
> САРАТОВ, 17 авг - РИА Новости, Эдуард Демьянец. Новое вертолетное училище в Саратовской области будет открыто вблизи авиабазы Дальней авиации в Энгельсе, сообщает областное правительство.
> 
> Саратовское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков существовало в Саратове с 1969 по 1991 годы. За эти годы обучение в нем прошли более 7 тысяч человек. Группа местных жителей выступила с предложением возродить училище, эту инициативу поддержала как местная, так и федеральная власть.
> 
> "В настоящее время идет большая подготовительная работа по предстоящему расширению военного аэродрома в Энгельсе и по строительству летного училища. Оно будет строиться "с нуля"", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> По данным властей, в комплекс зданий училища войдут учебные корпуса, казармы, спортивные залы, лазарет, столовая, клуб и другие помещения. Авиапарк нового училища будет насчитывать 150 единиц летной техники. Параллельно с возведением учебных корпусов будут строиться жилье для военнослужащих и объекты социальной сферы.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Вроде как первый Су-30СМ для ВВС России:

----------


## Djoker

Россия и Украина начали испытания военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70 | Оборона и безопасность | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *Россия и Украина начали испытания военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70*
> 
> 
> 
> КИЕВ, 20 авг - РИА Новости. Россия и Украина начали совместные летные испытания военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70, сообщил журналистам в понедельник министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.
> 
> "Успешно реализуем планы по созданию и производству военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70. Начали его летные испытания", - сказал министр.
> 
> По его словам, сейчас прорабатывается вопрос совместного серийного производства таких машин в России.

----------


## Djoker

ЦАМТО / Новости / Отладка всех систем на первом Ил-76МД90А должна быть завершена к 25 августа - 




> *Отладка всех систем на первом Ил-76МД90А должна быть завершена к 25 августа - «Известия»*
> 
> ЦАМТО, 23 августа. Отладка всех систем на первом Ил-76МД90А должна быть завершена к 25 августа. После этого самолет выкатят из цеха на полосу и запустят двигатели. Как только пилоты и конструкторы убедятся, что самолет готов к вылету, его поднимут в воздух.
> 
> Об этом в интервью «Известиям» сообщил генеральный директор АК им. Ильюшина Виктор Ливанов.
> 
> По словам В.Ливанова, первый полет перенесли из-за затянувшейся отладки новых цифровых систем самолета: сначала он был запланирован на июнь, потом на август, и в итоге был перенесен на сентябрь.
> 
> Как пишут «Известия», в октябре АК им. Ильюшина планирует подписать с Минобороны контракт на 41 самолет Ил-76МД90А. По госпрограмме вооружений первые две машины должны поступить в войска в 2014 году. Сейчас идут консультации по поводу цены новой машины.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/#!/Olga_Kayukova/media/grid

----------


## Djoker

*Операция "Зачистка"
Армия подготовила Крымск к восстановительным работам*


_Истребители на авиабазе от наводнения не пострадали._

Независимая газета

----------


## leha-lp

Эти самолеты можно было все равно куда и чем сгрудить, хоть бульдозером. Все что могло летать, улетело еще в феврале, а дрова, чтобы строителям не мешали засунули в ТЭЧ, они даже не на штате АвБ...

----------


## Djoker

russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Журнал Взлёт : Ульяновский Ил-76 готовится к первому полету




> *Ульяновский Ил-76 готовится к первому полету*
> 
> 
> 
> Безусловно, главной новинкой в натурной экспозиции Международного авиатранспорта форума МАТФ-2012 в Ульяновске стал проходивший в дни его проведения заключительные операции по подготовке к первому вылету изготовленный на ЗАО «Авиастар-СП» первый летный образец модернизированного транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-90А («476»). Сборка планера машины с заводским №01-02 (агрегаты планера экземпляра №01-01 были отправлены прошлой осенью в ЦАГИ на ресурсные испытания)  была завершена еще в декабре прошлого года, после чего в производстве окончательной сборки завода продолжились работы по монтажу и отладке бортовых систем. Выкатка самолета из ПОС на заводскую летно-испытательную станцию состоялась в начале июля. После завершения наземной отработки нового бортового оборудования (а по словам Генерального директора АК им. С.В. Ильюшина Виктора Ливанова, оно обновлено по сравнению с применявшимся на серийных Ил-76МД ташкентской сборки на 70%) машина будет передана на летные испытания.
> 
> Ожидается, что в первый полет Ил-76МД-90А №01-02, получивший бортовом номер RA-78650, сможет подняться в начале сентября. Уже назначен экипаж, в который войдут летчики-испытатели «Ильюшина» Герой России Николай Куимов (командир), заслуженный летчик-испытатель России Владимир Иринархов (второй пилот), Валерий Гречко (штурман), Алексей Журавлев (бортинженер) и Сергей Орлов (бортрадист). После нескольких полетов в Ульяновске машина будет перебазирована для продолжения испытаний на базу АК им. С.В. Ильюшина в подмосковном Жуковском.
> 
> Как заявил на открытии МАТФ-2012 вице-премьер правительства России Дмитрий Рогозин, как только самолет успешно выполнит первые испытательные полеты, «будет заключен контракт на несколько десятков машин для Вооруженных Сил России». Ранее в этом году командующий военно-транспортной авиацией генерал-лейтенант Виктор Качалкин сообщил журналистам, что «в соответствии с госпрограммой вооружения, рассчитанной до 2020 г., с 2014 г. начнется поставка модернизированных тяжелых самолетов». «Мы получим 41 самолет Ил-76МДМ и 40 самолетов Ил-76МД-90А», – заявил в начале июня генерал Качалкин. Программа Ил-76МДМ предусматривает модернизацию строевых самолетов Ил-76МД, состоящих на вооружении военно-транспортной авиации российских ВВС, а программа Ил-76МД-90А – производство на «Авиастаре» новых самолетов с двигателями ПС-90А-76, модифицированной конструкцией крыла, новыми бортовыми системами и «стеклянной» кабиной экипажа. 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

MATФ-2012: фотоитоги (экспозиция)

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> 100 лет ВВС Жуковский
> 25508110393	Су-25	№31			1989	СССР	06	СМ
> А у МиГ-29СМТ 09 из экспозиции Номер похоже смыт  Никто не заснял? Хотелось бы девятку определить...





> Су-25СМ-57 07 красный №10468 
> fotki.yandex.ru/users/pfc-joker/album/251426/?p=0


А куда идут ныне модернизируемые Су-25СМ на базирование? 
Ведь и в Буденновске, и в Черниговке уже есть борта № 06 и 07 (russianplanes.net - наша авиация, russianplanes.net - наша авиация). Да и суммарно по количеству они уже укомплектованы (4 в Липецке + по 24 в Буденновске и Черниговке), то есть где-то на 53 модернизируемом самолете должны начаться поставки на другие авиабазы. Кстати №06 после Жуковского был замечен пролетом в Ростове, может быть начали перевооружать на СМки Приморско-Ахтарск?

----------


## AndyK

Помимо Буденовска и Черниговки есть еще П-А и Домна  :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

> Да и суммарно по количеству они уже укомплектованы (4 в Липецке + по 24 в Буденновске и Черниговке), то есть где-то на 53 модернизируемом самолете должны начаться поставки на другие авиабазы.


А что, так быстро перевооружили Черниговку..? Я считал что в Буденновске 36 Су-25СМ, а в Черниговке - 12...




> Кстати №06 после Жуковского был замечен пролетом в Ростове, может быть начали перевооружать на СМки Приморско-Ахтарск?


Хм... Б/н 07 есть в Приморско-Ахтарске...



Авиационная база Приморско-Ахтарск Южного военного округа (Краснодарский край) : Министерство обороны Росс&#1080

----------


## Djoker

> Помимо Буденовска и Черниговки есть еще П-А и Домна


Ещё Су-25 есть на базах в Киргизии и Таджикистане...

----------


## Djoker

> Не очень понятно, зачем Морозов рассказывал про п/п через две недели, что за погосянщина при выкаченном самолёте...
> Более реалистичным выглядит конец осени.
> Внутри свисающие провода и жгуты, в кабине почти пусто.


russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## Torero

Скончался  дважды Герой Советского Союза, маршал авиации Александр Николаевич Ефимов, летчик-штурмовик. 
В Москве скончался видный военачальник, дважды Герой Советского Союза, маршал авиации Александр Николаевич Ефимов : Министерство обороны
Вечная память Летчику и Герою...

----------


## An-Z

Авиационный праздник состоится в предстоящее воскресенье, 9 сентября, на аэродроме «Центральный» с 11 до 14 часов (территория Военного учебно-научного Центра ВВС), вход свободный.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Кстати у этого пролетавшего Су-25СМ есть и номерация в серии модернизации

----------


## AndyK

> Кстати у этого пролетавшего Су-25СМ есть и номерация в серии модернизации


Андрюх, они (инд. номера)  у СМ-ов у всех есть :Smile:

----------


## Павел1988

Вы, господа, напрочь забыли про Бэбск, там 2 эскадрильи откапиталенных Грачей и СМки тоже есть.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Pilot

в Домне разбился МиГ-29. Пилот погиб

----------


## Torero

Соболезнования...

----------


## Антоха

> в Домне разбился МиГ-29. Пилот погиб


погиб гвардии подполковник Альберт Хаджияров.... 
командир эскадрильи
в 2008 году он был награжден орденом Мужества за то, что вместе с Алексеем Окутиным в 2007 году успешно посадил МиГ-29УБ с горящим двигателем!
сегодня Альберт разбился во время пилотожа над аэродромом... 
Сейчас звонил в Домну, говорят что самолет врезался в одну из сопок, которые окружают аэродром со всех сторон.

я его очень хорошо знал, когда прилетал в Домну жил у него дома. 
у Альберта осталась жена и двое детей. 
светлая память прекрасному летчику, отличному товарищу и отцу! 
дома его все звали Альба... запомните это имя!!!

----------


## An-Z

соболезную родным и близким..

----------


## Холостяк

Мои соболезнования....
Не могу не высказать, что очередной первоклассный летчик...., с налетом, опытом.., орденом за посадку аварийного самолета....

----------


## Д.Срибный

Светлая память.

----------


## AndyK

земля пухом....

----------


## Nazar

Светлая память...

----------


## aviator

земля пухом

..................

----------


## ВМ76

очень грустно...
видимо, в этом случае - все-таки неисправность техники...

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/incidents/20120908/745841981.html




> *При крушении Ми-35 Минобороны в Дагестане погибли три человека*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 8 сен - РИА Новости. Вертолет Ми-35, на борту которого находились три члена экипажа, потерпел в субботу крушение при столкновении с горой, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Минобороны РФ полковник Игорь Конашенков.
> 
> По его словам, крушение произошло во время перелета через перевал в условиях плохой видимости. Все три члена экипажа погибли.
> 
> Конашенков сообщил, что вертолет вылетел в 14.30 мск из Моздока для совершения планового полета. Через 30 минут он пропал с экранов радаров. В 15.00 мск недалеко от селения Ботлих местные жители увидели, как вертолет врезался в гору.
> ...

----------


## Pilot

погибли четыре :( Экипаж из Торжка + один не из ВВС

----------


## Д.Срибный

Что же это за неделя такая? (((

----------


## Djoker

*Говорят*, что разбился б/н 54, тот который на 100-летии ВВС был...

----------


## Djoker

http://www.tvernews.ru/news/115570/




> *Стали известны имена погибших в авиакатастрофе в Дагестане. В МИ-35 разбились четыре человека, трое из них - вертолетчики из Торжка*
> 
> 
> 
> Стали известны имена погибших в страшной авиакатастрофе в Дагестане. В МИ-35 разбились четыре человека, трое из них из войсковой части Торжка Тверской области. Как сообщает syzran-small.net, при крушении боевой машины погибли два выпускника Сызранского ВВАУЛ: 29-летний капитан Антон Коронков - выпускник 2005 года и 27-летний старший лейтенант Себастиан Шитко, выпускник 2008 года. Кроме этого в катастрофе погиб борттехник 26-летний лейтенант Артем Грезин, выпускник технического факультета СВВАУЛ в Кирове. Про четвертую жертву катастрофы известно только, что он был представителем командования воздушного объединения в звании капитана.
> 
>  522 военным следственным отделом Следственного комитета Российской Федерации по факту крушения вертолета «МИ-35» возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним).
> 
>  Как сообщили ТИА в пресс-службе Главного военного следственного управления Следственного комитета Российской Федерации, предварительно установлено, что 8 сентября 2012 года два вертолета «МИ-35» войсковой части 62632-Д бортовые номера 51 и 54 осуществляли перелет с аэродрома «Моздок» Республика Северная Осетия-Алания на площадку «Ботлих» Республика Дагестан. При следовании по указанному маршруту, около 13 часов пропала связь с ведомым вертолетом.
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Бесит меня вот это:"522 военным следственным отделом Следственного комитета Российской Федерации по факту крушения вертолета «МИ-35» возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним)" как красная тряпка быка. Никак не пойму, при чем здесь уголовное дело? А, если, к примеру выяснится, что виноват летчик, то что, его близкие будут выплачивать ущерб или что?! При чем здесь эти ... ? Они что, сильно разбираются в этих делах?  Без них комиссию по расследованию не создать? Почему в любом происшествии (я говорю о летном, катастрофе) сразу кидаются искать криминал? Им что, заняться больше нечем?

----------


## An-Z

вроде бы по факту гибели человека всегда заводится уголовное дела, наверно закон есть соответствующий..

----------


## alexvolf

> вроде бы по факту гибели человека всегда заводится уголовное дела, наверно закон есть соответствующий..


Обычная подмена термина.
Возбуждение Уголовного дела согласно УПК -конечный результат.Вначале работают органы дознания и если предъявляются кому-либо обвинения то возбуждается предварительное следственное дело- во всяком случае так раньше работали органы ВП.

----------


## FLOGGER

> вроде бы по факту гибели человека всегда заводится уголовное дела, наверно закон есть соответствующий..


Я уже, вроде, писал как-то, но могу и еще раз. Довелось мне однажды участвовать в составе комиссии по расследованию катастрофы. Машина полностью сгорела, люди погибли... 
 Так вот не было у нас никого ни из каких "органов"-ни КГБ, ни МВД, ни прокуратуры. Работали специалисты по своим, как говорится, направлениям. Нашли однозначно причину катастрофы, был потом выпущен бюллетень... Никаких уголовных дел, НЯП, не было.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Обычная подмена термина.
> Возбуждение Уголовного дела согласно УПК -конечный результат.


Вот и мне так кажется. Сначала пусть разбираются спецы. А уж, если они найдут криминал, тогда подключать "органы".  Но, например,  что они будут делать, если летчик спасся, а машина сгорела? Будут искать причину аварии? А они в матчасти разбираются? Допустим, найдут спецы, что развалился подшипник. Что будет делать прокурор? Искать, кто этот подшипник делал? Вообще, вот это сование в каждую дырку СК-это признак недоверия ко всем подряд? Или это признак непонимания того,  чем надо заниматься? Как-то летом читаю на одном из форумов, что МИ-8 где-то сел по срабатыванию табло сигнализации стружки. И что? Правильно, прибыли "спецы" из СК!
Не пойму, хоть убей!

----------


## skynomad

это от того, что у нас правовое государство, то ли строится, то ли построено ужо  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот и мне так кажется. Сначала пусть разбираются спецы. А уж, если они найдут криминал, тогда подключать "органы".  Но, например,  что они будут делать, если летчик спасся, а машина сгорела? Будут искать причину аварии? А они в матчасти разбираются? Допустим, найдут спецы, что развалился подшипник. Что будет делать прокурор? Искать, кто этот подшипник делал? Вообще, вот это сование в каждую дырку СК-это признак недоверия ко всем подряд? Или это признак непонимания того,  чем надо заниматься? Как-то летом читаю на одном из форумов, что МИ-8 где-то сел по срабатыванию табло сигнализации стружки. И что? Правильно, прибыли "спецы" из СК!
> Не пойму, хоть убей!



FLOGGER
Согласно  УПК СССР (как впрочем РФ) до возбуждения следственного дела-дознователем может быть  командир ВЧ или капитан корабля при любом мало-мальском случае который не вписывается в обыденность- начиная от мордобоя солдатиков  и заканчивая  авариями-катастрофами.К примеру находят отвертку или ключ на месте катастрофы-место на нарах
считай обеспечено.Прокуратура кстати имеет нехилых сотрудников в транспортных отделах- подшипник для них плевое дело- человеческий фактор сложнее.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да ладно, что тут копья ломать... Тут, вон, еще один самолет упал, на сей раз АН-28. Опять люди погибли.

----------


## Djoker

Спецстрой РФ реконструирует за три года 4 военных аэродрома в ЮФО | Новое оружие России | РИА Новости




> *Спецстрой РФ реконструирует за три года 4 военных аэродрома в ЮФО*
> 
> 
> 
> АСТРАХАНЬ, 12 сен - РИА Новости. Спецстрой России реконструирует в ближайшие три года четыре военных аэродрома в Южном федеральном округе, сообщил РИА Новости замначальника главного управления строительства дорог и аэродромов при Спецстрое России Сергей Калмыков.
> 
> Информация была озвучена на церемонии укладки первого бетона на взлетную полосу Ахтубинского военного аэродрома в Астраханской области, строительство которого сейчас ведет предприятие.
> 
> "Вчера министр обороны подписал указ на четыре аэродрома. Это "Приволжский" в Астраханской области, "Ростов-Центральный" (Ростов-на-Дону - ред.), "Кореновск" в Краснодарском крае и "Анапа". Точную сумму контракта я не назову, это все миллиардные объекты", - сказал Калмыков.
> ...

----------


## Холостяк

Хммм... А какую из полос в Ахтубе они решили "реконструировать" ближнюю или дальнюю или обе? Там и третью надо марафетить....

----------


## muk33

> Хммм... А какую из полос в Ахтубе они решили "реконструировать" ближнюю или дальнюю или обе? Там и третью надо марафетить....


Не "решили", а уже "марафетят" полным ходом: Начато строительство новой ВПП в Ахтубинске А вот здесь, например, реконструируют: Морская авиация Северного флота получит новое летное поле в Североморске-1

----------


## muk33

А вот и свежий сюжет на упомянутую тему подоспел: В Астраханской области активно готовятся к масштабному переоснащению российских ВВС - Первый канал

----------


## Nazar

> А вот здесь, например, реконструируют: Морская авиация Северного флота получит новое летное поле в Североморске-1


Интересно, если эта фото свежая , то судя по всему, остатки озера в котором утонул экипаж Хазагерова, засыпали?
По другой ссылке, говорят что длинна ВПП увеличивается до 3500м, но она и была 3050 + 400 метров, которые достраивали позже и иногда использовали для взлета и ширину на 20 метров уменьшают, что не существенно. В любом случае полоса хорошая получится.

----------


## APKAH

> Спецстрой России реконструирует в ближайшие три года четыре военных аэродрома в Южном федеральном округе. Вчера министр обороны подписал указ на четыре аэродрома. Это "Приволжский" в Астраханской области, "Ростов-Центральный" (Ростов-на-Дону - ред.), "Кореновск" в Краснодарском крае и "Анапа".


Реконструкция ВПП аэродрома в Кореновске началась в начале прошлого/конце 2010 года и завершена только весной этого года. Именно поэтому Кореновские Ми-28Н на время передислоцировали в Буденновск...Как же тогда это заявления следует понимать? Или аэродром получит дополнительное финансирование или зам. Спецстроя РФ пошутил.

----------


## Djoker

> Как же тогда это заявления следует понимать? Или аэродром получит дополнительное финансирование или зам. Спецстроя РФ пошутил.


Там похоже просто ремонт ВПП был... А теперь будет комплексная реконструкция:




> В текущем 2012 году и предстоящем 2013 году планируется расширение нашей 393-й авиабазы. В частности, намечается получение новых вертолетов Ка-52. Летный и инженерный составы находятся сейчас на переучивании в городе Торжок Тверской области. Начиная с этого года и в последующем году авиационная база будет пополняться новой, более современной авиационной техникой. Мы получили вертолеты Ми-35, Ми-8 и Ка-52. *В перспективе наша авиабаза будет по размерам и вооруженности как бригада, хотя пока такого вида соединений нет в армейской авиации, но формирование такого соединения начнется с аэродрома Кореновск.*


Перспективы 393-й авиационной базы




> На столе перед Хабибулиным разложен план базы, какой она станет через несколько лет. Работы по реконструкции самого летного поля уже начались. Пилоты эскадрилий переучиваются не только на «Ночных охотников», но и на их конкурентов — «Аллигаторов» Ка-52. Первые машины этого типа появятся в Кореновске этой осенью. Новой техникой профессионалы явно довольны. Ми-28 первоначально вызывал нарекания тем, что управлять машиной мог только один пилот, а второй оказывался «в заложниках», но сейчас этот противоречивый момент исправляется. В остальном машина замечательная. Говорят, что один «Охотник» по огневой мощи может сравниться с четырьмя Ми-24.
> 
> На смену «крокодилам» Ми-24 в Кореновске также ждут поступления их усовершенствованного потомка Ми-35. В результате в среднесрочной перспективе на 393-й базе будут находиться четыре типа вертолетов: Ми-28Н, Ка-52, Ми-8 АМТШ и Ми-35 — то есть самые лучшие и современные образцы военной техники. Общее количество держится командованием базы в секрете, но слухи говорят о более чем двухстах вертолетах, что в четыре раза больше нынешнего парка. Так что массовый приток лейтенантов из училищ не случаен — им всем будет на чем летать.
> 
> Взлетно-посадочную полосу планируется построить достаточной длины для приема транспортной авиации. На плане в кабинете командира базы видны места для стоянки четырех Ил-76. Таковы требования высокомобильной армии нового облика: из Кореновска вертолеты быстро можно будет перебросить в любой отдаленный уголок страны.
> 
> Разумеется, модернизацией аэродрома дело не ограничится. Новым будет все: стоянки, инженерные домики, казармы, штаб авиационной базы, санчасть, оздоровительный и спортивные комплексы — все будет соответствовать современным стандартам качества.


«Здесь будет город-сад» - Новости общества и общественной жизни - МК

----------


## Холостяк

Объем финансовых средств, выделенных за последние 10 лет в мире на безопасность, увеличился на 45%. По своему военному бюджету по-прежнему лидируют США. А военные расходы России в этой области в два раза превышают расходы Турции, Индии и Ирана.


Но в закупке нового вооружения и техники ее объем меньше в два раза, что указывает на ее неправильный финансовый менеджмент (в настоящее время на долю России приходится 1% мирового производства продукции, в то время как на ее территории сконцентрировано более 30% мировых ресурсов). 


По оценке экспертов, 30-60% государственного оборонного бюджета России разворовывается. Также привлекает внимание и результат сравнения военных доктрин и концепций США и России. Например: согласно новой наступательной концепции США, предусмотрено осуществление 80 000 ударов крылатыми ракетами по административным и военным центрам противника (с интенсивностью 1000 ракет в день), а приоритет отдан ведению военных действий в условиях локальных войн. Согласно новой ядерной доктрине США, предпочтенье отдано сокращению количества боеголовок от 5200 до 1550 единиц, а также перенацеливанию ракетных целей от густо населенных пунктов противника (России) на стратегически экономические объекты – «Газпром», «Роснефть», «Русала», «Норникель», «Сургутнефтьгаз», «Евраз», «Северсталь», немецкую компанию T.ON и итальянскую Enel. 


В отношении России следует также учитывать и фактор НАТО. Время, за которое стратегическая авиация альянса покрывает расстояние от границ Эстонии до Санкт-Петербурга, составляет 4 минуты, а до Москвы – около 18 минут. Из сухопутного ресурса могут быть использованы 24 дивизии и 245 бригад (13. 000 танков, 25. 000 бронетехники, несколько тысяч самолетов). А дивизия НАТО по боеспособности в 3 раза превышает российские дивизии, которые в основном укомплектованы техникой 80-х годов.

- Военно-воздушные силы


В военно-воздушных силах резко сократилось количество самолетов-истребителей. Большая часть летательных аппаратов устарела и их ресурс истек. Количество истребителей всех типов насчитывает примерно 650 единиц, возраст 55% из них превышает15 лет, а возраст 40% составляет от 5 до 10 лет. Производство новых самолетов фактически приостановлено. Авиационный парк был пополнен за счет забракованных из-за низкого качества и возвращенных Алжиром летательных аппаратов МиГ-29 СMT.


По заявлению российского оборонного ведомства, на этом этапе невозможно поднять в воздух до 200 единиц МиГ-29, что практически составляет 1/3 всего авиапарка истребителей. По нынешним оценкам, современный бой могут вести истребители только типа МиГ-31. Растягивается во времени процесс т.н. «глубокой» модернизации существующей авиационной техники. Реально в течение года удается модернизировать 1 единицу стратегического бомбардировщика типа Ту-160 и 15-17 единиц типа Су-27.


А что касается продолжительности летных часов российских летчиков, то она составляет от 10-и до 30-и часов в год, хотя согласно международным требованиям безопасности полетов, ее длительность должна составлять не меньше 60-и часов в год. Устарели также средства радиоэлектронного боя и оснащения, что, по признанию самой российской стороны, явно проявилось во время августовской войны 2008 года.


С 1994 года не удается оснастить новой техникой противовоздушные силы обороны. В течение последних 16 лет российская армия не получала ни одного комплекса зенитно-ракетной системы типа С-300, а то, чем сегодня владеют вооруженные силы – произведены в 70-80-е годы и полностью исчерпают свой ресурс к 2015 году. Но комплексы противовоздушной обороны не смогут вести воздушный бой с противником даже в случае их модернизации в ближайшие годы. 


Новый и современный С-300 «Фаворит» производился только на экспорт. Что касается зенитно-ракетных систем типа с-400, то их количество определено только 2 дивизионами, что реально недостаточно даже для того, чтобы соответственно перекрыть воздушное пространство любого маленького государства. 

По данным Стокгольмского международного института исследований проблем мира (SIPRI)

----------


## FLOGGER

Какие-то странные аналитики сидят в этом институте, малограмотные, по-моему. Гастарбайтеры, что-ли?

----------


## APKAH

> Какие-то странные аналитики сидят в этом институте, малограмотные, по-моему. Гастарбайтеры, что-ли?


Писал им в своё время, о недопустимости таких "аналитических решений" прочитанных из жёлтой прессы. Довольно часто опубликуют полный "бред". Но видимо всех это устраивает, денюжку отрабатывают, и ладно. В Стокгольмском центре несколько человек из РФ, с "громкими" дипломами высшего образования, но это не спасает от грубейших ошибок. Аналогичная ситуация и в британском центре IISS.

----------


## An-Z

> Писал им....


Серьёзно!?? Да пусть брешут, может хозяева им поверят и построят на их бреднях какие то решения..

----------


## APKAH

> Серьёзно!??


Исключительно по разделу экспорта нашей авиатехники. К примеру, товарищи до недавнего времени верили, что Венесуэльцы летают на Ми-26Т2, Китай приобретал партию Миг-31, а Сирия Су-27 и Миг-31М в версии разведчика, и т.д. По экспорту Су-27 только недавно стало более-менее совпадать по количеству с реестром, ранее было как в википедии :)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2012/09/19/aesa/




> *Истребители МиГ-29 получат радары с АФАР*
> 
> 
> 
>  Российская компания "Фазотрон-НИИР" получила задание разработать прототип радара с активной фазированной антенной решеткой для истребителя МиГ-29, сообщает Jane's. Новая РЛС будет создаваться на базе радара "Жук-А", разрабатываемого для перспективного истребителя МиГ-35. В создании нового радара для МиГ-29 заинтересованы ВВС России и еще одной страны, название которой не разглашается. 
> 
>  Радар для МиГ-29, по данным источника агентства, будет на 30 процентов крупнее рабочего прототипа "Жук-А", установленного на МиГ-35, который принимал участие в индийском тендере MMRCA. Улучшенная версия РЛС для МиГ-29, которая предположительно будет устанавливаться и на серийные МиГ-35, получит около тысячи приемопередающих модулей. Новая РЛС сможет обнаруживать до 60 целей на дальности в 200 километров. 
> 
>  Рабочий прототип нового радара будет установлен на истребитель МиГ-29М2-9.15, принадлежащий РСК "МиГ" и используемый для испытания различного авиационного оборудования. Сроки создания РЛС для МиГ-29 на базе "Жук-А" пока неизвестны. Новый радар может быть включен ВВС России в программу модернизации имеющихся истребителей МиГ-29. 
> ...

----------


## Холостяк

*Для высшего командного состава Российской армии закупят 50 натовских вертолетов в качестве VIP-такси
Что бы там ни рассказывал президент про «огромные ресурсы, вложенные в обновление ОПК, в перевооружение армии», которые «должны служить мотором для модернизации всей экономики», а у российских чиновников на эти «ресурсы» свои планы. Вот пример. Как сообщило Минобороны РФ, на подмосковном военном аэродроме в Чкаловском российские военные начали осваивать пять вертолетов европейского концерна Eurocopter — два двухдвигательных AS355NP и три однодвигательных AS350B3. Что за важная военная необходимость заставила российских летчиков пересесть с наших вертолетов на европейские, попытался выяснить «МК».

*_— Если раньше в Минобороны стыдливо утверждали, что французские вертолеты будут использоваться «для нужд обучения курсантов», то теперь там не стесняясь говорят, что они нужны «главным образом для перевозок высших военных руководителей Минобороны РФ и командования военных округов». То есть в качестве воздушных «VIP-такси». Но о каком «VIP-такси» можно говорить в армии? Весь мир вкладывает деньги либо в боевые машины, либо в те, что могут спасти бойца на поле боя, вывезти раненых... И только мы беспокоимся о том, как с комфортом возить наших военачальников. Причем, как я знаю, изначально эти машины приобретались по самой дешевой схеме, то есть без договора о подготовке для них летного и технического состава и без запчастей. Поэтому, чтобы теперь начать летать на этих машинах, нужны новые бюджетные вливания. Ведь самые высокие эксплуатационные расходы машина имеет, когда она стоит на земле и не используется по назначению. А по моим данным, эти вертолеты год у нас и так простояли без дела, потому что куплены были еще в 2011 году. То есть когда Минобороны объявляло тендер, они уже стояли в России. Интересен и сам способ их получения. Никаких официальных сообщений об их покупке, как вы помните, не было — с некоторых пор заключение подобных контрактов у нас стало «военной тайной». По моим данным, за этой покупкой вообще стоит весьма мутная афера. 

Полностью: Французская любовь Минобороны - Политические новости России и мира - МК_

----------


## skynomad

Холостяк, Вы же умный человек, что Вы всяких дяделов из МК цитируете.

----------


## Djoker

Стратегический бомбардировщик «Медведь» оставили на службе - Известия




> *Стратегический бомбардировщик «Медведь» оставили на службе*
> 
> *Минобороны модернизирует Ту-95, поставив на него новый прицельный комплекс*
> 
> 
> 
> Министерство обороны с 2013 года начнет модернизацию стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-95МС (по классификации НАТО Bear — «Медведь»). Усовершенствованные самолеты получат индекс Ту-95МСМ и смогут эффективно прорывать вражескую ПВО.
> 
> В главкомате ВВС «Известиям» пояснили, что Ту-95МСМ получит новый прицельный комплекс, который позволяет использовать новейшие крылатые ракеты Х-101. Также появится навигационный комплекс на базе ГЛОНАСС. Модернизированный бомбардировщик планируется эксплуатировать до 2020–2025 годов, а потом на смену придет ПАК ДА (перспективный авиационный комплекс дальней авиации). 
> ...

----------


## muk33

К вопросу строительства новых ВПП: Стартовала реконструкция аэропорта Елизово - Строительство и ремонт на Дальнем Востоке. Правда идет речь об "отдельной" ВПП Минтранса, но думаю разделения для посадки и взлета делать не будут. Тем более, что строительство идет из средств федерального бюджета. Вот еще фото из другого источника: Одноклассники

----------


## Djoker

http://www.irkut.com/ru/news/press_r...x.php?id48=525




> *МНОГОЦЕЛЕВОЙ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ Су-30СМ СОВЕРШИЛ ПЕРВЫЙ ПОЛЕТ* 
> 
> 21 сентября на аэродроме Иркутского авиационного завода – филиала ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (входит в состав «Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации») совершил первый полет истребитель Су-30СМ, разработанный ОАО «ОКБ Сухого» и предназначенный для Министерства обороны России.
> 
> Самолет пилотировали летчики-испытатели ОАО «ОКБ Сухого»:
>  командир экипажа - Костин Сергей Владимирович, летчик-испытатель 1 класса;
>  штурман - Маловечко Павел Николаевич,заслуженный штурман-испытатель РФ.
> 
> Полет продолжался 2 часа, прошел без замечаний.








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7932010&type=1

----------


## Djoker

База РФ в Киргизии через полгода сможет принять стратегическую авиацию | Оборона и безопасность | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *База РФ в Киргизии через полгода сможет принять стратегическую авиацию*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 21 сен - РИА Новости. Отремонтированный аэродром российской военной базы в Киргизии сможет принимать стратегические бомбардировщики через полгода, сообщил в пятницу журналистам министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.
> 
> "Технически мы завершим реконструкцию (взлетно-посадочной полосы аэродрома "Кант") за полгода. То есть, в теории, через полгода аэродром сможет принимать нашу стратегическую авиацию, но любая реальная посадка такой техники - это некая заявка, которую нужно тщательно взвесить", - сказал он.
> 
> В Киргизии расположены российская база подводных испытаний оружия в Караколе, центр военной связи в Кара-Балте, радиосейсмическая лаборатория в Майлы-Суу, а также авиабаза ОДКБ в Канте. РФ намерена объединить эти четыре объекта в одну базу под общим командованием.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

ВВС России получит крылатую ракету Х-101 в 2013 году - Известия




> *ВВС России получит крылатую ракету Х-101 в 2013 году*
> 
> *С ее помощью дальняя авиация сможет попасть «в форточку» вражеского штаба*
> 
> 
> 
> В начале 2013 года на вооружение дальней авиации ВВС России будет принята новая крылатая ракета Х-101, рассказал «Известиям» источник в ВВС России. По его словам, сейчас она проходит летные испытания. По данным контрольных стрельб, радиус отклонения ракеты от цели не превышает 10 м с 10 тыс. км. При этом у предшественницы Х-101 — ракеты Х-555 — отклонение составляет 25–30 м. Таким образом, Х-101 фактически станет первой высокоточной неядерной ракетой в арсенале дальней авиации. 
> 
> — ВВС США приняли на вооружение первые высокоточные крылатые ракеты воздушного базирования еще в 1980-е годы. Мы же до сих пор рассчитывали, в основном, на разрушительную энергию ядерного взрыва, когда плюс-минус 50–100 м большой роли не играет. Сейчас задачи изменились — нужно обладать высокоточным оружием, способным ювелирно уничтожить объект, — рассказал «Известиям» источник в главном командовании ВВС России.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

AS355NP на Чкаловском аэродроме:



Мои фотографии с Чкаловского аэродрома - Страница 137 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Холостяк

> AS355NP на Чкаловском аэродроме:
> 
> 
> 
> Мои фотографии с Чкаловского аэродрома - Страница 137 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU


Так это эти ВИП такси! 




> *Для высшего командного состава Российской армии закупят 50 натовских вертолетов в качестве VIP-такси
> Что бы там ни рассказывал президент про «огромные ресурсы, вложенные в обновление ОПК, в перевооружение армии», которые «должны служить мотором для модернизации всей экономики», а у российских чиновников на эти «ресурсы» свои планы. Вот пример. Как сообщило Минобороны РФ, на подмосковном военном аэродроме в Чкаловском российские военные начали осваивать пять вертолетов европейского концерна Eurocopter — два двухдвигательных AS355NP и три однодвигательных AS350B3. Что за важная военная необходимость заставила российских летчиков пересесть с наших вертолетов на европейские, попытался выяснить «МК».
> 
> *_— Если раньше в Минобороны стыдливо утверждали, что французские вертолеты будут использоваться «для нужд обучения курсантов», то теперь там не стесняясь говорят, что они нужны «главным образом для перевозок высших военных руководителей Минобороны РФ и командования военных округов». То есть в качестве воздушных «VIP-такси». Но о каком «VIP-такси» можно говорить в армии? Весь мир вкладывает деньги либо в боевые машины, либо в те, что могут спасти бойца на поле боя, вывезти раненых... И только мы беспокоимся о том, как с комфортом возить наших военачальников. Причем, как я знаю, изначально эти машины приобретались по самой дешевой схеме, то есть без договора о подготовке для них летного и технического состава и без запчастей. Поэтому, чтобы теперь начать летать на этих машинах, нужны новые бюджетные вливания. Ведь самые высокие эксплуатационные расходы машина имеет, когда она стоит на земле и не используется по назначению. А по моим данным, эти вертолеты год у нас и так простояли без дела, потому что куплены были еще в 2011 году. То есть когда Минобороны объявляло тендер, они уже стояли в России. Интересен и сам способ их получения. Никаких официальных сообщений об их покупке, как вы помните, не было — с некоторых пор заключение подобных контрактов у нас стало «военной тайной». По моим данным, за этой покупкой вообще стоит весьма мутная афера. 
> 
> Полностью: Французская любовь Минобороны - Политические новости России и мира - МК_

----------


## Djoker

Ил-76МД-90А приступил к летным испытаниям // АвиаПорт.Новости




> *Ил-76МД-90А приступил к летным испытаниям*
> 
> Ульяновск. 22 сентября. АвиаПорт - Тяжелый транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А совершил первый полет в субботу, 22 сентября, сообщил "АвиаПорту" свидетель этого события.
> 
> По его сведениям, самолет взлетел с аэродрома "Ульяновск-Восточный" примерно в 15:30 по московскому времени и провел в воздухе около 40 минут. "Посадка прошла в штатном режиме", - дополнил собеседник.
> 
> Представители пресс-службы ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" не подтвердили, но и не опровергли факт первого полета. Директор департамента корпоративных коммуникаций ОАК Ольга Каюкова отметила, что "в настоящее время ведется активная подготовка к проведению летных испытаний самолета".

----------


## Djoker

> *Ил-76МД-90А приступил к летным испытаниям*


Фото:



Ил-76МД-90А приступил к летным испытаниям // АвиаПорт.Новости

Жаль, что маленькое...

----------


## Холостяк

Классно покрасили к 100 летию!!!!

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Djoker

В Иркутске поднялся в небо второй Су-30СМ




> *В Иркутске поднялся в небо второй Су-30СМ*
> 
>  На аэродроме Иркутского авиационного завода – филиала ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (входит в состав «Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации») продолжаются летные испытания многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ, разработанных ОАО «ОКБ Сухого» и предназначенных для Министерства обороны Российской Федерации. 
> 
> 21 сентября самолет Су-30СМ совершил первый полет.
> 
> Сегодня, 25 сентября к летным испытаниям присоединился второй истребитель. Полет продолжался 1 час 40 минут и прошел без замечаний. Самолет пилотировали летчики-испытатели ОАО «ОКБ Сухого»: - командир экипажа - Костин Сергей Владимирович, летчик-испытатель 1 класса; - штурман - Маловечко Павел Николаевич,заслуженный штурман-испытатель РФ.

----------


## Djoker

Минобороны отправляет МиГ-31 на Новую Землю - Известия




> *Минобороны отправляет МиГ-31 на Новую Землю*
> 
> *Перехватчики крылатых ракет будут базироваться в Арктике*
> 
> 
> 
> Минобороны до конца 2013 года разместит авиационную группу сверхзвуковых перехватчиков Миг-31 на аэродроме Рогачево (о. Новая Земля). Как рассказал «Известиям» источник в военном ведомстве, их задачей станет защита территории России от воздушного нападения с севера. 
> 
> — Планируется, что авиагруппа станет составляющей создающейся системы ПРО России — МиГ-31 способен перехватывать не только ударные самолеты противника, но и крылатые ракеты с ядерными боеголовками от Баренцева моря до моря Лаптевых, — пояснил собеседник «Известий». 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Асы "Стрижей" помогут летчикам новой пилотажной группы освоить Як-130 | Оборона и безопасность | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *Асы "Стрижей" помогут летчикам новой пилотажной группы освоить Як-130*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 сен - РИА Новости. Два опытных летчика пилотажной группы "Стрижи" помогут коллегам из создающейся новой авиагруппы освоить самолеты Як-130, сообщил РИА Новости в среду источник в центре авиационного показа в подмосковной Кубинке.
> 
> Ранее Миноброны РФ неоднократно сообщало о планах создать пилотажную группу на новых учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130, не отказываясь при этом от существующих групп "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи". Использование Як-130 позволит широко применять дымовые эффекты, используемые иностранными пилотажными группами.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Холостяк

*Армейский РосПИЛ                                      
*http://okryg.ru/09/armejjskijj-rospil/
Давно хотел написать про VIP-вертолеты Eurocopter, закупленные МО РФ по 1,5 миллиона долларов за экземпляр и брошенные ржаветь на аэродроме Чкаловский и вот сопоставив все данные и факты решился:
А Вы знаете, что объявленный в начале 2012 г. тендер на покупку 45 вертолетов для ВВС, завершился скандалом. Технику на общую сумму 6,5 миллиардов руб. планировалось приобрести на торгах, которые были объявлены несостоявшимися, потому что уж слишком нахально лоббировал продвижение техники француского концерна Eurocopter экс-министр связи Леонид Рейман. Машины для Минобороны должны были изготавливаться в ЕС (Европейском Союзе), а в России только собираться из комплектующих — на предприятии, да да, принадлежащем именно Рейману. Астрономические суммы, выделенные из бюджета на этот «нелегкий» процесс, должны были раствориться в оффшорах того же уважаемого валютного миллиардера.Аналогичных вертолетов глава военного ведомства А. Сердюков планировал закупить большое количество — сначала 45, а потом и 100 едениц. Накануне проведения тендера в Минобороны обращали внимание, что французские вертолеты AS350/355 Ecureil даже минимально не соответствуют требованиям ведомства. Время лишь подтвердило этот факт — переданные военным летчикам для оценочных испытаний машины так и не поднялись в небо. Более того, к летательным аппаратам, которые были преподнесены как «уникальная отечественная разработка» не было даже инструкций на русском языке!..............

----------


## Pilot

они полетали на них и оценка весьма не лестна :( Годится только как вип перевозка

----------


## FLOGGER

Так их для этого и брали. Именно об Холостяк и писал. Да нам для наших VIP'ов никаких денег не жалко.

----------


## Djoker

http://www.interfax.ru/news.asp?id=267815




> *Утвержден облик перспективного российского самолета-ракетоносца ПАК-ДА*
> 
> Москва. 27 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Разработка перспективного авиационного комплекса дальней авиации (ПАК ДА) идет по плану, заявил в среду журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Утвержден облик ПАК ДА. Ну, а дальше - все остальные мероприятия, которые необходимо проводить с учетом его доводки и постановки на серийное производство", - сказал главком.
> 
> Ранее командующий Дальней авиацией ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Анатолий Жихарев сообщил, что испытания ПАК ДА начнутся в 2022 году.
> 
> "Думаю, что в 2022 году появится первый самолет, начнутся испытания", - сказал А.Жихарев. По его словам, при разработке ПАК ДА большое внимание будет уделено композиционным материалам с тем, чтобы "уменьшить его эффективную отражающую поверхность".

----------


## Djoker

bmpd - Возобновление летных испытаний Ан-70




> *Возобновление летных испытаний Ан-70*
> 
> 27 сентября 2012 года в Киеве после длительного двухлетнего перерыва совершил испытательный полет второй (и единственный наличествующий) прототип военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70 (серийный номер 770102, украинская регистрация UR-NTK) разработки Государственного предприятия"Антонов". Самолет взлетел с заводского аэродрома Святошино "Серийного завода "Антонов" (филиала ГП "Антонов") в Киеве и после облета совершил посадку в киевском аэропорту Гостомель, где проходит авиасалон "Авиасвит-2012". Полет занял 32 минуты. Таким образом можно говорить о возобновлении летных испытаний модернизированного самолета Ан-70, осуществляемых в интересах министерств обороны Украины и России.
> 
> Второй прототип Ан-70 (заводской номер 770102) был построен на киевском авиационном заводе "Авиант" (ныне "Серийный завод "Антонов") и совершил первый полет 8 декабря 1996 года. 28 июля 2010 года борт прибыл в Святошино на "Серийный завод "Антонов", где в течении двух лет проходил ремонт и модернизацию, в том числе в соответствии с новыми требованиями министерства обороны России.
> 
> 
> 
> _Второй прототип военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70 (серийный номер 770102, регистрация UR-NTK) в испытательном полете после модернизации. Киев, Гостомель, 27.09.2012 (с) Василий Коба / russianplanes.net - наша авиация_

----------


## Djoker

Проект создания Ил-476 находится в завершающей стадии - Минпромторг | Новое оружие России | РИА Новости




> *Проект создания Ил-476 находится в завершающей стадии - Минпромторг*
> 
> НОВО-ОГАРЕВО, 28 сен - РИА Новости. Проект по созданию нового российского транспортного самолета Ил-476 находится в завершающей стадии: идет подготовка к первому испытательному полету, формируется пакет заказов, сообщил глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров на встрече с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным.
> 
> Министр напомнил, что проект стартовал в 2006 году.
> 
> "Производство его было переведено из Ташкента в Россию, по сути - это новое производство, проект в завершающей стадии", - сказал Мантуров.
> 
> Ил-476 является глубокой модификацией Ил-76. По словам министра, дальность полета увеличена на 25%, грузоподъемность - на 15-17%.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

> AS355NP на Чкаловском аэродроме




Набрел на фото - Page 575 - ED Forums

----------


## Djoker

ВЗГЛЯД / Производитель: Минобороны планирует закупить десятки Ан-140




> *Производитель: Минобороны планирует закупить десятки Ан-140*
> 
> 
> 
> Министерство обороны России собирается закупить несколько десятков легких военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-140, которые строят на самарском заводе «Авиакор», сообщил в четверг председатель совета директоров завода Сергей Лихарев.
> 
> «Количество заказов на этот самолет растет, планируется заказ по линии Министерства обороны России на несколько десятков машин. Окончательные цифры не скажу, поскольку пока не подписан контракт. Они должны быть уточнены в ближайшие месяцы», – заявил Лихарев на совместной пресс-конференции «Авиакора» и ГП «Антонов» в рамках выставки «Авиасвит-2012» в Киеве, передает «Интерфакс».
> 
> В свою очередь президент, генеральный конструктор ГП «Антонов» Дмитрий Кива сообщил, что его предприятие и корпорация «Русские машины» создадут совместное предприятие для продвижения проекта транспортного самолета Ан-140.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

http://www.interfax.ru/news.asp?id=268756




> *Рогозин объявил о первом полете нового транспортника Ил-476*
> 
> Москва. 2 октября. INTERFAX.RU - В Ульяновске поднят в воздух новый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-476, заказ на который только по линии Минобороны РФ составляет более 100 машин, сообщил во вторник вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин на IV ежегодном инвестиционном форуме "Россия зовет!".
> 
> "Впервые смогли поднять в воздух, поставили на крыло Ил-476. На 70 процентов совершенно новый самолет по сравнению с предыдущими версиями", - сказал Рогозин.
> 
> По его словам, самолет "сильно уважают на Западе", он является одним из фигурантов транзитных перевозок грузов для Международных сил содействия безопасности в Афганистане.
> 
> "Мы сделали новое композитное крыло, новую силовую установку, новый адаптер аналоговых и цифровых систем. Фактически - это новая машина. И это самолет, который будет иметь большое гражданское предназначение", - уверен вице-премьер.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Первый Ил-476 поступит в войска в 2014 году | Новости | РИА Новости




> *Первый Ил-476 поступит в войска в 2014 году*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 4 окт - РИА Новости. Первый серийный самолет Ил-476, сумма госконтракта на поставку которого составила почти 140 миллиардов рублей, поступит в российские войска в 2014 году, сообщило в четверг министерство обороны РФ.
> 
> Ведомство отмечает, что опытный образец самолета в сентябре этого года совершил первый полет, а завершение его заводских испытаний и начало государственных совместных испытаний запланировано на первый квартал 2013 года.
> 
> Министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков и президент ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" Михаил Погосян в четверг подписали государственный контракт на поставку до 2020 года 39 военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД-90А. Сумма контракта составила 139,42 миллиарда рублей.
> ...

----------


## Холостяк

Мне понравилось: 
_"Его реализация позволит в ближайшее время в значительной степени заменить стоящие на вооружении самолеты военно-транспортной авиации и повысить потенциал Военно-воздушных сил", - цитируются в сообщении слова Сердюкова..
_Особенно про "ближайшее время".. Это про после 2020 года когда "повысится потенциал" и когда только 39 самолетов останется на всю ВТА, а остальные умрут.., и то эти 39 сделают из "китайского" кирпича...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Существующий парк Ил-76 еще лет 20 спокойно протянет, так что не надо заранее хоронить ВТА.

----------


## Иваныч

Глава Министерства транспорта Максим Соколов заявил о намерении предложить правительству решение проблемы с дефицитом пилотов в российских авиакомпаниях за счет приглашенных иностранцев.
Он добавил, что нововведения стоит начать с изменения 56-й статьи Воздушного кодекса, которая запрещает российским авиакомпаниям нанимать иностранных пилотов.

А на чьих самолётах могут летать иностранные пилоты?
Как в известной песне.
"Мал по малу привыкал".

----------


## FLOGGER

А, может, все-таки  начать своих готовить? Пусть министр скажет, почему своих не хватает? Их просто нет? Тогда куда они подевались? Развалили и разворовали все под "реформенный" шумок? В былые времена профессия пилота была уважаемой и  предложение всегда превышало спрос. Может, им платят мало? Тогда какой иностранец пойдет сюда летать? Мне кажется, гнать надо поганой метлой таких министров, которые ищут сиюминутные ответы на серьезный проблемы, которые они сами же и создали.
P.S. В качестве предела тенденции найма иностранцев предлагаю такую идею: нанять их столько, чтобы мы могли  лежать дома "воронкой кверху" и ничего не делать, а они бы за нас вкалывали. А мы бы только деньги получали. Да и то, как у Райкина:" А такую мелочь,  как 5-е и 20-е, могли бы и сюда, домой приносить!"

----------


## Холостяк

> Глава Министерства транспорта Максим Соколов заявил о намерении предложить правительству решение проблемы с дефицитом пилотов в российских авиакомпаниях за счет приглашенных иностранцев.
> Он добавил, что нововведения стоит начать с изменения 56-й статьи Воздушного кодекса, которая запрещает российским авиакомпаниям нанимать иностранных пилотов.
> 
> А на чьих самолётах могут летать иностранные пилоты?
> Как в известной песне.
> "Мал по малу привыкал".


Об этом бардаке уже давно говорят уважаемые люди, но на них сейчас нашим правителям наплевать и они походу нашли дешОвый выход - сажать в самолеты Равшанов и Джамшутов....

*Летчик-космонавт Леонов: власти развалили систему подготовки пилотов и теперь хотят нанимать небесных гастарбайтеров
*
Сомнения иностранцев касательно потенциала России оставаться одним из мировых авиакосмических лидеров, вновь зазвучавшие накануне старта салона в Фарнборо, похоже, небезосновательны. Российские летчики жалуются, что власти планомерно разрушают отрасль, создававшуюся десятки лет. Появились даже сомнения: в скором времени дойдет до того, что в космос начнут отправлять гастарбайтеров. А ведь космонавты стране еще нужны - космические неудачи доказали, что автоматика пока не способна заменить человека.

Система подготовки летчиков, инженеров и специалистов по Военно-космической обороне оказалась практически разрушенной. Такое мнение высказал в интервью "Московскому комсомольцу" дважды Герой СССР, генерал-майор авиации, летчик-космонавт Алексей Леонов. По словам члена знаменитого первого отряда космонавтов, Министерство обороны допустило ошибку, фактически ликвидировав несколько прославленных летных училищ.
Дальше по ссылке: Летчик-космонавт Леонов: власти развалили систему подготовки пилотов и теперь хотят нанимать небесных гастарбайтеров

----------


## Pilot

Новые Як-130 в Борисоглебске

        6 октября, 3:05


    5 октября 2012 года в Борисоглебский учебный авиационный центр подготовки лётного состава имени В. П. Чкалова ВВС России (Воронежская область; филиал Краснодарского военного авиационного института имени А. К. Серова) с Иркутского авиационного завода ОАО "Корпорация "Иркут" прибыли три новых учебно-тренировочных самолета Як-130 постройки данного предприятия. Самолеты перелетели из Иркутска своим ходом, по пути совершив запланированные посадки для дозаправки на аэродромах в Новосибирске и Челябинске.

    На следующей неделе (предположительно, 11 октября) учебный авиационный центр ВВС России пополнится еще тремя учебно-боевыми самолетами Як-130, которые в настоящее время находятся на аэродроме Иркутского авиационного завода. Указанные шесть самолетов Як-130, передаваемые в Борисоглебск, являются первыми самолетами, построенными ОАО "Корпорация "Иркут" по контракту с Министерством обороны России на поставку 55 машин этого типа к концу 2015 года на сумму около 30 млрд. рублей, подписанному 5 декабря 2011 года. Это также первые Як-130, построенные в Иркутске для ВВС России. Ранее ВВС России в 2010-2011 годах получили 12 серийных самолетов Як-130 производства ОАО "Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" по контракту, заключенному  31 марта 2005 года (десять из этих машин также находятся в Борисоглебске). Сообщается, что в дополнение к первым шести, до конца 2012 года с Иркутского авиазавода в Борисоглебск будет поставлено еще 12 самолетов Як-130.


bmpd - Новые Як-130 в Борисоглебске

----------


## FLOGGER

А почему везде одна и та же фотка?

----------


## Pilot

> А почему везде одна и та же фотка?


Потому что ее распространяет Иркут

----------


## Иваныч

> А, может, все-таки  начать своих готовить? Пусть министр скажет, почему своих не хватает? Их просто нет? Тогда куда они подевались? Развалили и разворовали все под "реформенный" шумок? В былые времена профессия пилота была уважаемой и  предложение всегда превышало спрос. Может, им платят мало? Тогда какой иностранец пойдет сюда летать? Мне кажется, гнать надо поганой метлой таких министров, которые ищут сиюминутные ответы на серьезный проблемы, которые они сами же и создали.
> P.S. В качестве предела тенденции найма иностранцев предлагаю такую идею: нанять их столько, чтобы мы могли  лежать дома "воронкой кверху" и ничего не делать, а они бы за нас вкалывали. А мы бы только деньги получали. Да и то, как у Райкина:" А такую мелочь,  как 5-е и 20-е, могли бы и сюда, домой приносить!"


Пока из курсанта командир корабля получится,сколько лет пройдёт?
А летать надо сегодня и сейчас.
К тому-же ходят разговоры о местных авиалиниях,а туда надо тысячи пилотов,хоть и для АН-2.

Иностранные пилоты,а к таким можно отнести и украинских и казахских,туркменских.
Казахских кажется в Европу не пускают,не соответствуют,а в РФ можно по видимому.
Идея Соколова проблему не решит,а статью в кодексе изменит,вот куда это нацелено.

----------


## AndyK

Проморгали юбилей - 35 лет со дня первого полета опытного образца Миг-29 
День рождения неприкаянного истребителя МиГ-29 | Особый взгляд | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

Минобороны в третий раз модернизировало Су-25 - Известия




> *Минобороны в третий раз модернизировало Су-25
> 
> Штурмовик «Грач» стал всепогодным*
> 
> 
> 
> Модернизированный штурмовик Су-25 проходит последние летные испытания. Источник в главкомате ВВС сообщил «Известиям», что он пойдет в серийное производство уже в декабре нынешнего года, тогда же ему присвоят новый индекс. В модернизации знаменитого «Грача» учтен опыт войны в Закавказье в 2008 году.
> 
> — Там воевали Су-25СМ предыдущей модернизации, потеряно три машины. Выявлена уязвимость штурмовиков, в том числе потому что нет комплекса РЭБ, способного противостоять современным средствам ПВО и истребителям. Кроме того, на Су-25 до сих пор применяют только неуправляемые авиационные ракеты (НАР) и фугасные бомбы. Есть возможность использовать управляемые ракеты Х-25 и Х-29, но прицельный комплекс «Грача» не отвечает современным требованиям, и попасть точно в цель такой ракетой сложно, — рассказал собеседник.
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Иваныч, не собираюсь спорить с Вами. а лишь прокомментирую Ваш ответ и выскажусь еще раз по этой проблеме.



> Пока из курсанта командир корабля получится,сколько лет пройдёт?


Много, лет 8-10.



> А летать надо сегодня и сейчас.


Спорить не о чем, летать надо. Всегда.



> К тому-же ходят разговоры о местных авиалиниях,а туда надо тысячи пилотов,хоть и для АН-2.


Не думаю, что уже сейчас их надо тысячи для МВЛ. Там, мне кажется самолетов столько нет. Хотя, утверждать не берусь.



> Иностранные пилоты,а к таким можно отнести и украинских и казахских,туркменских.
> Казахских кажется в Европу не пускают,не соответствуют,а в РФ можно по видимому.


Интересно было бы посмотреть на "казахских,туркменских пилотов". Много их наберется? Или будем по принципу "с мира по нитке"? Не далее как сегодня прочитал на работе статью про МВЛ. И что там пишут? Оказывается зарплата у пилотов *завышена!* Стало быть, собираются платить меньше? Значит, сюда должны будут придти гастарбайтеры в худшем понимании этого слова? К тому же, по словам этого "деятеля", в России не могут определить профессионализм будущих "пилотов", что показалось мне странным. Т. е., собираются брать сюда кого попало с неизвестным уровнем подготовки! И на чем же они собираются летать, эти "подготовленные" гастарбайтеры? Вот ответ на  этот вопрос, найденный мною на страницах уважаемого мною журнала "Взлет" (№9, стр. 6, 8, 32-33): "КАРАВАНЫ" для российских местных воздушных линий" (имеется в виду Цесна Караван, летал на ней пару раз), "Атран" получил новый грузовой Боинг", "Новые "Эмбраеры" для СНГ", "ТУ-204СМ: твердых заказов неТ", "Twin Otter - для российского рынка", "Будущее "Руслана: вопросов больше, чем ответов". Впечатляет? Меня - да. Так кого мы (вернее, они) собираются сюда приглашать? Кто там готов для летания на всех этих еропланах? Или французы с канадцами сюда припрутся? Сомневаюсь я что-то.



> Идея Соколова проблему не решит,а статью в кодексе изменит,вот куда это нацелено.


 Вот  про него, ему пдобных и тех, кто таких умников ставит на такие должности, я и написал: гнать поганой метлой. Предшественники разваливали, этот продолжает, а в итоге никто за свою "деятельность" так и не отвечает.
 Про таких я говорю: наберут дураков в авиацию, а платят как умным.
P.S. Завтра, если не выбросили, принесу эту статейку (она очень маленькая, типа интервью), отсканю и выложу. А то, боюсь, мне могут не поверить на слово.
P.P.S. Только, боюсь, это не по теме Форума. Офф-топ получается. Но можно попросить перенести в "Курилку", вопрос-то, действительно, больной.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Проморгали юбилей - 35 лет со дня первого полета опытного образца Миг-29 
> День рождения неприкаянного истребителя МиГ-29 | Особый взгляд | РИА Новости


Да, действительно прохлопали. И я тоже - стыд позор. Согласен. 
А вот это :"чем займутся микояновцы уже к исходу этого десятилетия – пока остается загадкой" меня тоже интересует уже давно, очень давно. Обидно за них "до кончика хвоста".

----------


## kfmut

так вроде микояновцам подфартило в новом иракском контракте на поставку 29-х?!

----------


## kfmut

> Минобороны в третий раз модернизировало Су-25


Что востановление производства в Улан-Удэ похоронено и забыто получается?!

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется, что именно подфартило, не более. Еще какие-то крохи. Я имел в виду то, о чем уже писал неоднократно: прославленное ОКБ уже более трети века не может никак угодить собственному МО. Ни одного нового самолета! Вариации на тему 29-х я не считаю чем-то, уж совсем, новым. Да и судьба их будущая совершенно непонятна. Модернизация-да, глубокая-да. Но это и все! Тема 31-х умерла. А больше-то и ничего! АТ не пошел, не взяли, 1.44 из-за того, что слишком затянули с ним, умер, фактически не родившись. Ну, а что еще? МИГ-27 с АЛ-31 тоже никого не зантересовал, но это и неудивительно. СКАТ, если это МИГовский, мне кажется, вообще был макетом, мифом. Да, еще был проект МИГ-110, но так и остался проектом.
 Вот что я имел в виду, когда написал "обидно".

----------


## Pilot

> Что востановление производства в Улан-Удэ похоронено и забыто получается?!


нет, спарки будут делать

----------


## Иваныч

> Уважаемый Иваныч, не собираюсь спорить с Вами. а лишь прокомментирую Ваш ответ и выскажусь еще раз по этой проблеме.
> 
> Много, лет 8-10.
> 
> Спорить не о чем, летать надо. Всегда.
> 
> Не думаю, что уже сейчас их надо тысячи для МВЛ. Там, мне кажется самолетов столько нет. Хотя, утверждать не берусь.
> 
> .


Спорить действительно не о чем.
Вы просто расширили мой пост.
Спасибо.
Цифру тысячи я взял из статьи о проблемах местных авиалиний.
Сегодня конечно наверное не надо,а о завтра не думают.

----------


## FLOGGER

> нет, спарки будут делать


Вроде, спарки каке-то навороченные собирались там выпускать, УБМ, что ли? Собирались на них какое-то вооружение ставить новое, чтоб она и полноценным штурмовиком работала. Вот только неизвестно, что на самом деле получилось? Хотелок-то много, а вот с выходом неясно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> а о завтра не думают.


Эх-х, Иваныч, да, если б *думали* о завтрашнем дне, а не о кармане сегодняшнем своем, разве ж позволили б развалить *такую* отрасль, как авиакосмичекая?!

----------


## FLOGGER

А вот, кстати, и обещаный скан заметки. Я не знаю, что это за агентство и что у него за "глава", но его заявление об отсутствии системы отбора поразило меня больше всего. А кто ж тогда у нас сидит в кабинах самолетов? Недоучки, любители?

----------


## AndyK

Вчера в Бэбск еще тройку пригнали Яков. Со слов местных, от новых машин в восторге, говорят иркутские "небо и земля" по сравнению с нижегородскими. У них считается, что нижегородские что-то вроде как установочной серии, а иркутские нормальные серийные.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется, что "Сокол" сейчас уже не тот завод, что был когда-то. Фактически ведь он уже много лет бездействует. Серийные машины не выпускаются, модерниация 31-х тоже, по-моему, довольно вялое занятие. Тем более для такого гиганта (в прошлом). Кадры, вероятно, утрачены, ну, и все остальное тоже. Когда механизм не работает, он ветшает - давно изестное правило. Отсюда еще, вероятно,  и разница в качестве продукции.

----------


## kfmut

> А вот, кстати, и обещаный скан заметки. Я не знаю, что это за агентство и что у него за "глава", но его заявление об отсутствии системы отбора поразило меня больше всего. А кто ж тогда у нас сидит в кабинах самолетов? Недоучки, любители?


да ладно заметка, берём заключение МАК по расследованию катастрофы "ярославского" як-42, читаем пункт 1.1.33




> Организация летной работы и системы управления безопасностью полётов в авиакомпании по факту отсутсвовали. Несмотря на это, комиссия  ООО Центр сертификации эксплуатантов ГА "Аэростандарт", проводившая проверку в мае 2010 г., признала авиакомпанию соответствующей сертификационным требованиям. В июле 2011 г. этот вывод подтвердила и комиссия МТУ ВТ ЦР Росавиации


и так хоть всё заключение можно приводить, включая пункты по подготовке КВС и "правака"...

----------


## AndyK

*FLOGGER*, совершенно справедливо!

----------


## Pilot

На авиабазы Южного военного округа до конца текущего года поступят около 50 единиц авиационной техники



МОСКВА, 11 октября. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. На авиабазы Южного военного округа /ЮВО/ до конца текущего года поступят около 50 единиц авиационной техники, сообщил сегодня ИТАР-ТАСС начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Игорь Горбуль.

"В соответствии с планом переоснащения до конца текущего года авиационный парк нашего округа обновится почти на 50 единиц авиационной техники, - сказал он. - Авиабазы армейской авиации получат ударные вертолеты Ка-52, специальные вертолеты Ми-8МТПР-1, военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-26". "Как и прежде, будут поступать вертолеты Ми-28Н, модернизированные Ми-8 различных модификаций", - добавил Горбуль.

По его словам, "на ближайшую перспективу спланировано обновление парка самолетов, появятся военно-транспортный самолет Ан-140 и учебно-боевой Су-25УБМ".

Начиная с 2009 года в ЮВО на вооружение принято более 90 воздушных судов, в текущем году - более 20.

----------


## Иваныч

> Эх-х, Иваныч, да, если б *думали* о завтрашнем дне, а не о кармане сегодняшнем своем, разве ж позволили б развалить *такую* отрасль, как авиакосмичекая?!


Всё похоже ещё хуже.
Руководитель группы советников генерального директора «Рособоронэкспорта» Александр Бриндиков

«С учетом всех проблем, которые существуют у нас сегодня в оборонно-промышленном комплексе (ОПК), нам непросто сохранить позиции на этом рынке», - заявил Бриндиков на заседании одной из секций Второго Азиатско-Тихоокеанского форума «Российское председательство в АТЭС и новые перспективы интеграции России в АТР», который открылся в Москве в пятницу, передает «Интерфакс».

Основным конкурентом России на рынке вооружений и военной техники в этом регионе являются США, доля которых составляет, по данным на 2011 год, около 42%.

 России все труднее удерживать свои позиции на других рынках вооружений в связи с ситуацией в ОПК. «Мы уже не стесняемся говорить, что сегодня «Рособоронэкспорт» как посредник государства практически не имеет беспроблемных контрактов».

Все проблемы связаны со своевременностью и качеством выполнения подписанных контрактов. «По некоторым моментам - позорная картина», - сказал Бриндиков.
.

----------


## Холостяк

*На Ходынском поле уничтожают экспонаты музея авиации*
В ночь на 12 октября в блогах появились сообщения о том, что на Ходынском поле началось уничтожение экспонатов музея авиации и космонавтики. В частности, некоторые пользователи утверждают, что корпуса самолетов и вертолетов разрезали рабочие с «болгарками» и экскаватор с гидравлическими ножницами.
На Ходынском поле уничтожают экспонаты музея авиации

----------


## Pilot

пока уничтожили Ми-6 и Ми-8

----------


## FLOGGER

Задорожный успеет забрать остальное? Дадут? Или он не собирается? Кто в курсе?

----------


## Pilot

задорожный забирает, но не все, то что он смог себе выбить из МО, он охраняет и перевозит к себе, часть досталась каким-то левым , вот это и пилят

----------


## FLOGGER

Сергей, а не подскажете, что он спасет? Я читал, что большие, типа МИГ-25, СУ-27 он вывезти не сможет, якобы они не пройдут где-то по Москве. Неужто их порубят?

----------


## Pilot

их разбирать будут. Точный список не знаю, но, вроде, большую часть

----------


## FLOGGER

Cпасибо, буду надеяться на него.

----------


## Djoker

Пермский моторный завод изготовит 200 двигателей ПС-90А-76 для Ил-76МД-90А // АвиаПорт.Новости




> *Пермский моторный завод изготовит 200 двигателей ПС-90А-76 для Ил-76МД-90А*
> 
> 
> 
> Москва. 12 октября. АвиаПорт - ОАО "Пермский моторный завод" (ПМЗ) получило заказ на производство примерно 200 авиационных двигателей ПС-90А-76 для военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД-90А, говорится в сообщении предприятия.
> 
>  Заказ был сделан для обеспечения контракта на поставку ульяновским заводом "Авиастар-СП" 39 воздушных судов для нужд Минобороны РФ, подписанного 4 октября.
> 
>  Как говорится в сообщении завода, в первую очередь ОАК и ПМЗ должны заключить соглашение, в котором будут определены сроки поставок двигателей в соответствии с графиком производства самолетов. Переговорный процесс по данной теме ведется с 2011 г. Условия работы с поставщиками агрегатов, комплектующих и сырья уже согласованы. 
> ...










ОАК :: Фотогалерея_Ил-76МД-90

----------


## Djoker



----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно.  Особенно понравилось:"Зам. начальника *полетной подготовки"* и "начальник расчета А-50". Хотя сам "начальник" говорил именно об экипаже. Там что, в самом деле "расчет" называется?

----------


## Холостяк

*Хотел приврать, да не смог…
*…Обычная служебная командировка в Липецкий авиационный центр боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава занимала сутки. Ранним утром, вместе с группой прилетевших офицеров, мы выгрузились с сумками и кофрами из военно-транспортного «Антонова» и влились в разворачивающееся на аэродроме действо. 
Полностью: Хотел приврать, да не смог… :: NoNaMe

----------


## skynomad

Я только не понял Вашего отношения к этому рассказу

----------


## Nazar

А здесь они уже чай пили....без водки 
http://3rm.info/23795-sluchay-v-amerike.html

История с топливом была известна и освещена сразу, но почему-то товарищу генералу надо было 20 лет вспоминать леденящие душу подробности о коварности американцев.

----------


## F74

> *Хотел приврать, да не смог…
> *…Обычная служебная командировка в Липецкий авиационный центр боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава занимала сутки. Ранним утром, вместе с группой прилетевших офицеров, мы выгрузились с сумками и кофрами из военно-транспортного «Антонова» и влились в разворачивающееся на аэродроме действо. 
> Полностью: Хотел приврать, да не смог… :: NoNaMe


насчет "гнилого" топлива. Пару лет назад общался с инженером, который был в той командировке. Он еще перед полетом предупреждал наших "асов", чтобы не лезли на потолки за амерами, потому что их двигатели оптимизированы под топливо с меньшей вязкостью- форсунок больше и с меньшим диаметром- в итоге более равномерное горение. Так что летчики сначала создали себе трудности, а потом геройски преодолевали.

----------


## Nazar

ЕМНИП наши потом все-же отомстили американцам, перед их прилетом в Липецк, "разбили" ВПП и рулежки, тем самым приведя их в "ужасное" состояние, чем повергли коварных янки в шок так, что перед каждым взлетом и посадкой, у их хваленых "асов" тряслись коленки и переполнялись памперсы, а наш лтс хихикая смотрел на все это и думал :"Дальше будет еще хуже.".

----------


## Холостяк

> А здесь они уже чай пили....без водки 
> http://3rm.info/23795-sluchay-v-amerike.html
> 
> История с топливом была известна и освещена сразу, но почему-то товарищу генералу надо было 20 лет вспоминать леденящие душу подробности о коварности американцев.


Походу это не он что-то там "задвигает".. Дело в том что Харчевский же сейчас уже в новой должности и под него подчинили в свое время серьезные конторы которые сейчас загнулись, но чтоб создать какую-то атмосферу благополучия хоть о нем напишут.., так сказать мемуары\байки..., ведь не напишешь о реальном состоянии двух Академий, училищ и всей той "кучи" что собрали под Воронеж...

----------


## Nazar

> Походу это не он что-то там "задвигает"


Так я об этом и говорю...Харчевский сам все это читал?

----------


## Djoker

Производство Ил-476 (Ил-76МД-90А):

















Aviation EXplorer: Изделие 476

----------


## Djoker

Реконструкция аэродрома "Балтимор":

----------


## Djoker

Тысяча боевых самолетов к 2020 году | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## FLOGGER

Такая штука: "Главкомат ВВС сократят в два раза". (вычитал на Эрфорсе) Некоторые возмущены (Михайлов), некоторые поддерживают. Из "некоторых" интересно такое высказывание: "В то же время президент Института стратегических оценок Александр Коновалов считает, что разумная оптимизация командования необходима на фоне сокращения авиационных частей ВВС. 
 — У нас произошло сокращение авиационных частей. Для мирного времени оставшихся в главкомате офицеров должно хватить. Если им нечем заняться в командовании, пусть лучше займутся делом, ведь в Вооруженных силах есть потребность в квалифицированных офицерах, — отметил Коновалов."
Вот этому "гусю"-президенту хочется задать вопрос: если уж он такой, аж целый президент, видит ли он разницу между "должно хватить" и "хватит"? Если президент целого института этого не знает, то кто у нас вообще занимаетя этими "реформами"? Я ни за, ни против,  я обыватель, я не знаю. Хватит или не хватит? Но почему этого не знает целый президент *Института стратегических оценок?* Может, это ему нечем заняться? И еще: если, по его словам, "в Вооруженных силах есть потребность в квалифицированных офицерах", то зачем же было их (офицеров) столько сокращать? Не потому ли, что вот такие "президенты" давали  столь же "ценные" советы новоявленным недоумкам? Один долб...б дает советы другому такому же. Правильно говорят:"Хуже дурака - дурак с инициативой"!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тысяча боевых самолетов к 2020 году


Как говорится, "Автора!" Кто же составил эту чУдную табличку? Это прогноз, который *обязан* быть реализован? И есть кто-то, кто поплатится многим, если этого не произойдет? Или эти цифры родились в чьём-то организме (не в голове же!) после обильных посиделок? Некоторые  цифры вызывают, мягко говоря, недоверие. Откуда Djoker  это берет? Не из штаба? Не секретные ли данные он тут разгласил? А то по новому закону о гостайне мы все сядем.
P.S. Чёт смайликов у себя не вижу, поставил бы.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> P.S. Чёт смайликов у себя не вижу, поставил бы.


Заходите в "расширенный режим". Там смайликов много  :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

> Как говорится, "Автора!"....Откуда Djoker это берет? ...


Внизу поста ссылка на первоисточник, авторы Андрей Фролов и Михаил Барабанов, внизу самой статьи они представлены "хуисху". На мой взгляд табличку было бы уместнее воспринимать как фантазию на тему "что ВВС России могло бы получить к 2020 году"

----------


## FLOGGER

> Внизу поста ссылка на первоисточник, авторы Андрей Фролов и Михаил Барабанов, внизу самой статьи они представлены "хуисху".


Извиняюсь, видно не дочитал или не обратил внимания.

----------


## Djoker

Армия начнет получать МиГ-35 в 2014 году, подтвердил производитель | РИА Новости




> *Армия начнет получать МиГ-35 в 2014 году, подтвердил производитель*
> 
> 
> 
> ЛУХОВИЦЫ (Московская область), 25 окт - РИА Новости. Гендиректор корпорации "МиГ" подтвердил в четверг, что Вооруженные силы РФ начнут получать новейший многоцелевой истребитель МиГ-35 в 2014 году.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Производство МиГ-29К:





RIA Novosti media library

----------


## FLOGGER

А что-то я в вышеприведенной табличке не вижу никаких намеков на МИГ-35? Саму табличку комментировать не хочу, места на Форуме не хватит.

----------


## Djoker

http://bmpd.livejournal.com/366297.html




> *L-410NG в качестве учебного самолета для ВВС России*
> 
> Журнал "Flight International" со ссылкой на заявление представителя ОАО "Уральская горно-металлургическая компания" (УГМК, контролируется Искандером Махмудовым), сделанное 24 октября 2012 года, cообщает, что ВВС России проявляют интерес к использованию разрабатываемого чешского легкого пассажирского самолета L-410NG в качестве учебно-тренировочного, в первую очередь для подготовки летного состава военно-транспортной авиации.
> 
> УГМК с 2008 года контролирует (в форме владения 51% акций) чешский авиационный завод  Aircraft Industries (бывший Let) в Куновицах, осуществляющий производство самолетов серии L-410 (сейчас в версии L-410UVP-E20). С 2009 года на предприятии ведутся финансируемые УГМК работы по созданию новой модификации данной машины, обозначаемой как L-410NG. Предполагается, что самолет L-410NG получит новое композитное крыло, новую авионику со "стеклянной кабиной", а также новые турбовинтовые двигатели. В качестве базового варианта двигателей рассматривается использование новых моторов General Electric H80 (глубокая модернизация двигателя серии Walter М601, осуществленная бывшим чешским предприятием Walter, ныне принадлежащим General Electric и именуемым General Electric Aviation – Business and General Aviation Turboprops). 24 сентября 2012 года двигатель Н80 получил сертификат Авиационного регистра Межгосударственного Авиационного Комитета. В то же время не исключено применение на L-410NG и двигателей Pratt & Whitney РТ6 (с которыми, к слову, в свое время L-410 и начинал свою биографию). Серийное производство L-410NG ожидается с 2015 года.
> 
> 25 октября завод Aircraft Industries в Куновицах посетила делегация Министерства обороны России во главе с первым заместителем министра обороны Александром Сухоруковым. Как сообщили в связи с этим представители УГМК, Министерство обороны России является одним из наиболее заинтересованных заказчиков самолета L-410, и представители Министерства обороны приехали, чтобы оценить возможности завода по поставкам модернизированных самолетов для нужд Вооруженных сил. Значение этих самолетов, как подчеркнул А. Сухоруков, особенно велико, так как современная кабина – приборы и авионика – самолета L-410 (речь идет о L-410NG) позволят на нем обеспечить необходимый начальный опыт и навыки летным экипажам новых больших транспортных самолетов Ил-476.
> 
> В 2011 и первой половине 2012 года Министерство обороны России по двум контрактам получило семь пассажирских самолетов L-410UVP-E20 постройки завода Aircraft Industries, а в конце 2012 года или в начале 2013 года Министерством обороны планируется заключить еще один контракт на закупку еще восьми самолетов L-410UVP-E20 (шести в пассажирской и двух в VIP конфигурации) с поставкой к концу 2013 года.

----------


## Nazar

Под Челябинском разбился Су-24
Под Челябинском разбился Су-24, оба пилота остались живы &mdash; Газета.Ru | Общество
Слава богу все живы..., а то уже вздрагивать начинаешь от всех этих "упал", "разбился", "потерпел" и так далее....

----------


## MAX

Пишут, что причиной стал отрыв носового обтекателя. Сесть не смогли, решили увести подальше и катапультироваться. 
Что характерно. Прошлой зимой в Липецке был аналогичный случай. На посадке (при касании полосы) сорвало носовой обтекатель Су-24. Перепугались, конечно, но сели нормально.

----------


## FLOGGER

А причина отрыва в чем? Старение?
P.S. И при чем здесь "нарушение правил полетов"?

----------


## Антон

Су-24   облетывали перед перегоном на АРЗ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Су-24   облетывали перед перегоном на АРЗ.


Я об этом уже знаю. Это ответ на мои вопросы?

----------


## Sr10

> А причина отрыва в чем? Старение?
> P.S. И при чем здесь "нарушение правил полетов"?


не обязательно старение... их раньше и на практически новых срывало...
  И "возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов *или подготовки к ним*)"

----------


## Холостяк

Уже пошла инфа по Су-24:

Су-24 считается достаточно сложной в пилотировании машиной и имеет высокий уровень аварийности. Только при проведении лётных испытаний было потеряно 14 Су-24 и Су-24М. 
После принятия самолёта на вооружение ежегодно происходило 5—6 аварий и катастроф. 
По свидетельству заместителя главнокомандующего ВВС РФ Виктора Кота, на 1998 год самолёт Су-24 был наиболее аварийным летательным аппаратом в российской военной авиации, потеряно около 100 самолётов.
12.10.1989 при взлёте Су-24 врезался в транспортный самолёт, погибло 7 человек;
В октябре 1999 в Чечне был сбит Су-24М;
29.01.2000 в Ахтубинске сгорело 3 Су-24М на ВПП;
14.03.2000 разбился фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, в Смоленской области в 25 километрах от аэродрома Шаталово, экипаж катапультировался;
07.05.2000 в Чечне сбит Су-24МР пилоты погибли;
27.06.2000 в 19:56 по московскому времени, в авиационном полку в Воронеже произошла авария самолёта Су-24М, пилоты остались живы, жертв нет;
24.09.2000 в городе Пушкин сгорело 3 Су-24, пожар был потушен 5 часов спустя;
11.03.2001 в 23:35 разбился Су-24 на аэродроме Моздока. Пилоты живы;
19.02.2002 под Псковом разбился Су-24, оба пилота погибли;
15.07.2003 Су-24 выпустил УР воздух-земля по деревне в Ленобласти, один человек пострадал, разрушено несколько зданий;
07.08.2003 в 16:09 по московскому времени разбился Су-24 при заходе на посадку в 5 километрах от взлётно-посадочной полосы аэродрома Бода Читинской области. Оба пилота погибли;
16.02.2004 в 06:52 по московскому времени на аэродроме Хурба разбился Су-24, пилоты катапультировались;
16.01.2006 в Амурской области близ посёлка Возжаевка в Белогорском районе во время учебного полёта разбился Су-24МР, оба пилота выжили. Было осуществлено 20 попыток посадить самолёт. Причина падения — отказ гидравлики привода изменения стреловидности;
15.03.2006 Су-24М потерпел аварию в 11:48 по московскому времени в 56 километрах юго-восточнее Воронежа, экипаж катапультировался;
30.07.2006 разбился Су-24М при взлете с аэродрома Черняховск, оба пилота погибли. Су-24 вылетел для показательного полета на параде;
23.08.2007 в Хабаровском крае разбился Су-24 в 115 километрах западнее аэродрома Хурба. Лётчики успешно катапультировались;
09.08.2008 в зоне конфликта (в Южной Осетии) были сбиты два лётчика Службы лётных испытаний истребительной и фронтовой авиации (в/ч 18374) 929-го Государственного летно-испытательного центра Минобороны им. Чкалова — лётчик-испытатель полковник Игорь Зинов и штурман-испытатель полковник Игорь Ржавитин. Тип самолёта, на котором они были сбиты, официально не сообщался (предположительно Су-24). Игорь Зинов попал в плен и был освобожден 19 августа, Игорь Ржавитин погиб и был посмертно удостоен звания Героя России ;
19.11.2008 19 декабря 2008 года в Воронежской области в 38 км к юго-востоку от Воронежа потерпел аварию Су-24. Лётчикам удалось катапультироваться;
В июне 2009 года разбились сразу два самолёта. 17 июня в Мурманской области на аэродроме Мончегорск разбился фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24МР. Самолет упал на взлетную полосу, разрушился и полностью сгорел. Экипаж успел катапультироваться. На земле жертв и разрушений не было. Начальник Службы безопасности полетов авиации Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов заявил, что причиной аварии, по всей видимости, стала ошибка пилота;
17.06.2009 на аэродроме Мончегорск в Мурманской области при посадке разбился Су-24, который упал на взлетную полосу и полностью сгорел, пилоты катапультировались. Причина катастрофы — ошибка экипажа;
19.06.2009 в 15:40 мск в районе хутора Костино-Быстрянский Морозовского района Ростовской области разбился Су-24. Оба лётчика катапультировались. Падение самолета было вызвано отказом системы управления механизацией поворота крыла, в результате чего лётчики не смогли выполнить приземление;
17.02.2010 в 13:00 на аэродроме Пушкин в Ленинградской области загорелся фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24. Возгорание произошло во время пробега по взлетно-посадочной полосе. Самолёт должен был совершить плановый полёт. По данным агентства «БалтИнфо», которое ссылается на свой источник в военных кругах, самолет загорелся уже после полёта. Во время посадки самолет выпустил тормозной парашют, после чего по неизвестной причине бомбардировщик загорелся. Летчики до последнего пытались спасти машину, но Су-24 сгорел полностью. По словам источника агентства, в момент происшествия на самолёте не было боекомплекта;
20.10.2011 в 06:02 мск при посадке на аэродроме Украинка в Амурской области у бомбардировщика подломилась передняя стойка шасси, самолёт «на брюхе» вынесло за пределы ВПП, он загорелся и перевернулся. Экипаж самолета — пилот, гвардии майор Олег Носков, и штурман, гвардии капитан Виталий Новосельский погибли сразу;
29.12.2011 около 20:00 мск Су-24МР загорелся и взорвался при посадке на аэродроме Мариновка в 60 километрах западнее Волгограда, при этом по команде руководства полетов экипаж катапультировался, пострадавших нет, а самолет восстановлению не подлежит;
13.02.2012 примерно в 18:40 мск потерпел аварию Су-24М в районе озера Большой Кошкуль в Сафакулевском районе в Курганской области. Экипаж катапультировался.
30.10.2012 в 40 км от села Еткуль Челябинской области Су-24М потерпел крушение. Причиной авиапроисшествия стал срыв радиопрозрачного обтекателя самолета. Экипаж катапультировался, на земле пострадавших и разрушений нет.

----------


## Nazar

Характерно то, что летает хлам и разговоры хомячков, что дескать и ранmit самолеты падали, но об этом никто не говорил   это разговоры дилетантов, причины аварий тогда и сейчас, находятся в разных плоскостях...

----------


## APKAH

> Уже пошла инфа по Су-24:
> Су-24 считается достаточно сложной в пилотировании машиной и имеет высокий уровень аварийности. Только при проведении лётных испытаний было потеряно 14 Су-24 и Су-24М. 
> После принятия самолёта на вооружение ежегодно происходило 5—6 аварий и катастроф. 
> .


Уже 42 года работает машина, созданная нашими дедами/отцами в 60-е, да, доводили его долго (на то время), но сделали машину такую, что и сегодня мы ей гордимся, и по плану наших ВВС, модернизированные версии Су-24 прослужат до 20-го года. А аварий было много, но далеко не всех потеряли по тех. причинам, так что не повод СМИ копировать.

----------


## An-Z

> Уже пошла инфа по Су-24...


От вас было бы интереснее узнать что НИЦ ЭРАТ делал для снижения этой самой аварийности при эксплуатации Су-24, как часто случаи срыва НО случались, по каким причинам, какие рекомендации выдавались, как они выполнялись...

----------


## Nazar

> Уже 42 года работает машина, созданная нашими дедами/отцами в 60-е, да, доводили его долго (на то время), но сделали машину такую, что и сегодня мы ей гордимся, и по плану наших ВВС, модернизированные версии Су-24 прослужат до 20-го года. А аварий было много, но далеко не всех потеряли по тех. причинам, так что не повод СМИ копировать.


У меня отец на нем летал, действительно не самая простая машина...

----------


## Холостяк

> От вас было бы интереснее узнать что НИЦ ЭРАТ делал для снижения этой самой аварийности при эксплуатации Су-24, как часто случаи срыва НО случались, по каким причинам, какие рекомендации выдавались, как они выполнялись...


Это не по адресу. Я никакого отношения к НИЦ не имею, тем более давать указания ведущему инженеру курирующему Су-24 подготавливать справку-доклад для форума в Интернете по аварийности самолета или начальнику по тому что НИЦ сделал для снижения аварийности для размещения в Интернете... У меня уже ни допуска и пропуск туда надо заказывать... Я тока картинки из буклета и открытого источника. 
Если есть желание - то обращайтесь напрямую.. Только как они отреагируют на эту просьбу (я например не стал откровенно ржать, а спокойно ответил выше), а они могут поржать.

----------


## An-Z

Ну тогда извините, раз никакого отношения к НИЦ не имеете. И беспокоить никого не надо, пусть и дальше буклетики выпускают...

----------


## Холостяк

Состоявшийся накануне визит министра обороны РФ Анатолия Сердюкова во Францию подтвердил, что в сфере военного и военно-технического сотрудничества страны вышли на новый уровень. В первую очередь, это подтверждается тем, что Париж готов содействовать в размещении на своей базе в африканской стране Джибути двух российских самолетов-разведчиков для борьбы с сомалийскими пиратами.
Россия обратилась к Франции с просьбой разместить на базе в Джибути два российских разведывательных самолета Ил-38 для борьбы с пиратами в районе Аденского залива, сообщил в четверг журналистам глава Минобороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.
«Мы попросили французскую сторону разместить на авиабазе в Джибути два разведсамолета для борьбы с пиратами в дополнение к трем французским самолетам», — сказал он.
По словам Сердюкова, министр обороны Франции Жан-Ив Ле Дриан поддержал эту инициативу. «Французский министр сказал, что он тоже поддерживает эту идею и будет оказывать содействие в этой части», — отметил глава российского оборонного ведомства.
Военное сотрудничество РФ и Франции

----------


## bender

> Уже пошла инфа по Су-24:
> 
> Су-24 считается достаточно сложной в пилотировании машиной и имеет высокий уровень аварийности. Только при проведении лётных испытаний было потеряно 14 Су-24 и Су-24М. 
> 29.01.2000 в Ахтубинске сгорело 3 Су-24М на ВПП;


    Сгорели они по причинам, не относящимся к пилотированию и вообще к полету. С таким же успехом сгорел бы любой другой самолет в той ситуации.

----------


## Djoker

Около 20 вертолетов Ми-35М будут состоять на вооружении ЮВО до 2013 г | РИА Новости




> *Около 20 вертолетов Ми-35М будут состоять на вооружении ЮВО до 2013 г*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 31 окт - РИА Новости. Около 20 вертолетов Ми-35М будут состоять на вооружении Южного военного округа (ЮВО) к концу 2012 года, сообщил журналистам в среду начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Игорь Горбуль.
> 
> В августе Горбуль заявлял, что до конца года парк вертолетов ЮВО пополнится шестью Ми-35М, при этом на тот момент 4 машины этого типа уже находились на базе армейской авиации округа. Таким образом, по новым данным, план поставок новых вертолетов в ЮВО скорректирован в сторону увеличения.
> 
> "В рамках гособоронзаказа на вооружение Ростовской авиабазы ЮВО поступил вертолет Ми-35М, до конца года планируется поступление еще нескольких машин. К началу 2013 года количество вертолетов данного типа, принятых на вооружение ЮВО, составит около 20 машин", - сказал Горбуль.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну тогда извините, раз никакого отношения к НИЦ не имеете. И беспокоить никого не надо, пусть и дальше буклетики выпускают...


Новый их буклет к 70-ти летию выставил на ветке: Буклет на 60-ти летие Люберецкого 13 ГНИИ ЭРАТ МО РФ.

----------


## boyan

> Около 20 вертолетов Ми-35М будут состоять на вооружении ЮВО до 2013 г | РИА Новости


Копипастер. на Ми-35М вешается только одна АПУ :) учи матчасть

----------


## APKAH

> 29.01.2000 в Ахтубинске сгорело 3 Су-24М на ВПП;
> 24.09.2000 в городе Пушкин сгорело 3 Су-24, пожар был потушен 5 часов спустя;





> Сгорели они по причинам, не относящимся к пилотированию и вообще к полету. С таким же успехом сгорел бы любой другой самолет в той ситуации.


Да и машины утраченные в ходе боевых действий тоже не корректно относить к высокому уровню аварийности Су-24. Если сравнить статистику по л/п за тот же период Су-17, Миг-27 и Су-24, то ничего "не обычного", "аварийного" или "из ряда вон выходящего" в аварийях и катастрофах Су-24 нет. Просто иных типов ЛА уже второй десяток лет как нет, а кто-то выполняет боевые задачи и сегодня, хотя ему давно пора на пенсию.

По поводу двух приведённых дат выше - пример "испорченного телефона" у журналистов, а случай один:
23:00 28.01.2000 на территории 20 АРЗ (Пушкин) произошло возгорание на крыше ангара, в результате пожара, в ангаре сгорели три Су-24М принадлежащих ВМФ РФ.

----------


## bender

> По поводу двух приведённых дат выше - пример "испорченного телефона" у журналистов, а случай один:
> 23:00 28.01.2000 на территории 20 АРЗ (Пушкин) произошло возгорание на крыше ангара, в результате пожара, в ангаре сгорели три Су-24М принадлежащих ВМФ РФ.


    Не знаю насчет Пушкина, а в Ахтубинске действительно сгорели 3 борта. Два Липецких и один Ахтубинский. По официальной информации солдат срочной службы въехал на спецтехнике в один из бортов, в результате - возгорание и пожар.

----------


## Djoker

«Витебск» защитит вертолеты и штурмовики - Известия




> *«Витебск» защитит вертолеты и штурмовики
> 
> ВВС России получат современный комплекс РЭБ*
> 
> 
> 
> В начале 2013 года в Военно-воздушные силы России поступят новейшие комплексы радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) семейства «Витебск», разработанные ФГУП «НИИ Экран» в Самаре. Об этом «Известиям» сообщили в главкомате ВВС. Комплексы созданы на цифровой основе и предназначены для защиты самолетов и вертолетов от зенитных ракет и радаров. Защита осуществляется постановкой оптических и радиоэлектронных помех. 
> 
> — Основной элемент «Витебска» — это цифровая станция активных помех (ЦСАП), получившая индекс Л-370-3С. Она быстрее аналогов на других комплексах, таких, как «Сорбция» на Су-27, «Омуль» на Су-25, «Гердения» на МиГ-29, — сказал представитель главкомата.
> ...

----------


## APKAH

> Не знаю насчет Пушкина, а в Ахтубинске действительно сгорели 3 борта. Два Липецких и один Ахтубинский. По официальной информации солдат срочной службы въехал на спецтехнике в один из бортов, в результате - возгорание и пожар.


Да, верно, однако и этот такой похожий случай имел место быть...

----------


## bender

> «Витебск» защитит вертолеты и штурмовики - Известия
>  проходит испытания в государственном летно-исследовательском центре в Ахтубинске Волгоградской области.


  :Mad:  Ахтубинск в Астраханской области!

----------


## 13th

> По поводу двух приведённых дат выше - пример "испорченного телефона" у журналистов


По секрету скажу, что это украдено из Википедии.

----------


## кекс

> Копипастер. на Ми-35М вешается только одна АПУ :) учи матчасть


Сударь, вы всегда так самоутверждайтесь? Ну повесили бразильцы на презентации на своём тридцать пятом, для "симметричной красоты", ещё одну АПУ слева. А журналисты в РИА как обычно запостили первое попавшееся фото.

----------


## KAV

> 19.02.2002 под Псковом разбился Су-24, оба пилота погибли;


В данном случае техника работала исправно.




> 15.07.2003 Су-24 выпустил УР воздух-земля по деревне в Ленобласти, один человек пострадал, разрушено несколько зданий;


Ну уж журналисты напишут... По деревне ракету он не пускал... Так уж получилось, что она упала в деревне...

А вообще вот, например. 67-ой бомбардировочный авиаполк, Сиверский. Переучился с Су-17М2 на Су-24 в 1989 году. И с этого года вплоть до расформирования 30 ноября 2009 года не потерял ни одной машины, ни одного летчика и штурмана.

----------


## Холостяк

Понятно, что статистика журналистами проведены из тех же СМИ и все случаи с Су-24 собраны в одну кучу....

----------


## Djoker

Ъ-Воронеж - МиГи вернулись в Курск




> *МиГи вернулись в Курск*
> 
> Вчера недавно открывшийся после реконструкции курский аэродром принял первые 12 современных истребителей курской авиационной группы МиГ–29смт. Они совершили перелет на основной аэродром из Воронежской области. Как сообщает пресс-служба Западного военного округа, с 2010 года авиационная и наземная техника, летный и инженерно-технический состав авиационной группы на время ремонта аэродрома в Курске временно дислоцировался на территории аэродрома «Бутурлиновка» в Воронежской области, откуда летчики авиагруппы выполняли все плановые полеты и учебно-боевые задачи. За это время в рамках ремонтных работ были полностью реконструированы взлетно-посадочная полоса, рулежные дорожки и другие элементы аэродромной сети. Как сообщает областная пресс-служба, в настоящее время между региональной администрацией и Министерством обороны РФ заключен договор о совместном использовании искусственной взлетно-посадочной полосы аэродрома «Курск-Восточный». С 11 ноября из аэропорта «Курск» возобновятся регулярные пассажирские авиарейсы в Москву, которые будет осуществлять авиакомпания «Ютэйр». Кроме того, выполнена договоренность с Минобороны по установке на аэродроме системы посадки СП–90, которую введут в эксплуатацию в конце года, что позволит повысить уровень безопасности полетов военной и гражданской авиации. На боевое дежурство курские летчики заступят уже с 1 декабря.

----------


## Djoker

http://www.interfax.ru/society/txt.asp?id=275211




> *Су-24 выкатился за взлетную*
> 
> 
> 
> Москва. 10 ноября. INTERFAX.RU – В субботу боевой самолет Су-24 сгорел на аэродроме в Ростовской области, выкатившись за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы. Пилоты катапультировались. Все полеты фронтовых бомбардировщиков временно приостановлены до выяснения причин этого инцидента. Возбуждено уголовное дело.
> 
> О происшествии "Интерфаксу-Юг" сообщили в южном региональном центре МЧС России. По словам представителя ЮРЦ, сообщение о возгорании поступило в 1:15 МСК. "На военном аэродроме в городе Морозовск боевой самолет *Су-24 выехал за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и загорелся*", - сказал собеседник агентства. По его словам, *пилоты катапультировались*, они не пострадали. Самолет удалось потушить, добавили в центре.
> 
> Между тем в ГУ МЧС по Ростовской области сообщили, что при посадке у Су-24 оборвался тормозной парашют, в результате чего он выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы на 1,5 километра. На земле разрушений нет.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Новейший бомбардировщик ПАК ДА не будет гиперзвуковым | РИА Новости




> *Новейший бомбардировщик ПАК ДА не будет гиперзвуковым*
> 
> МОСКВА, 14 ноя — РИА Новости. Перспективный стратегический бомбардировщик (ПАК ДА), разрабатываемый для Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) РФ, не будет гиперзвуковым, сообщил РИА Новости в среду командующий Дальней авиацией ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Анатолий Жихарев.
> 
> Ранее вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин говорил, что технология гиперзвука должна использоваться при создании ПАК ДА.
> 
> "ПАК ДА, который сейчас разрабатывается, не будет гиперзвуковым", — сказал Жихарев.
> 
> По словам командующего Дальней авиации, первые образцы ПАК ДА поступят в ВВС примерно к 2020 году, и сейчас его разработка переходит к стадии опытно-конструкторских работ.

----------


## Djoker

Новости Aviation EXplorer: Корпорация "Иркут" передала ВВС России первые два самолета Су-30СМ




> *Корпорация "Иркут" передала ВВС России первые два самолета Су-30СМ*
> 
> 
> 
>  22 ноября, AEX.RU –  ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (входит в состав «Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации») передало Военно-воздушным силам Российской Федерации два самолета Су-30СМ. Соответствующий акт приема-передачи подписан 22 ноября на Иркутском авиационном заводе – филиале ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут», сообщает пресс-служба корпорации. AEX.ru 
> 
>  Президент ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут» Олег Демченко, выступая на церемонии подписания акта, заявил: «Мы много лет работали на экспорт, а теперь начали поставлять самолеты Родине. Девять наших Як-130 уже летает в борисоглебском учебном центре, а сегодня мы передаем ВВС России два первых истребителя Су-30СМ. Это – историческое событие для нашего коллектива, для компании «Сухой», для всей «Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации».
> 
>  Начальник Военного учебно-научного центра ВВС РФ «Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н. Е. Жуковского и Ю. А. Гагарина» Александр Харчевский, присутствовавший при передаче техники, заявил: «Су-30СМ позволяют повысить боевые возможности ВВС России». Известный военный летчик, многие годы возглавлявший Центр боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава ВВС имени В. П. Чкалова, имеющий опыт пилотирования истребителей данного типа, отметил возможности Су-30СМ по одновременному обнаружению и поражению нескольких целей и его сверхманевренность. «Важно, что этот самолет уже находится в серийном производстве и будет поступать в ВВС не единичными экземплярами, а эскадрильями», – подчеркнул генерал-майор Харчевский.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

> *Корпорация "Иркут" передала ВВС России первые два самолета Су-30СМ*


Ещё фото:





 

ОАК :: Новости OAK :: Корпорация «Иркут» передала ВВС России первые два самолета Су-30СМ

----------


## Djoker

> Ещё фото


Большие:

http://www.irkut.com/ru/news/press_r...x.php?id48=547

----------


## Холостяк

Офигеть как много! Целых ДВА! Всех сокрушим! По ходу их так же собирают в "гараже" малыми партиями: Самарские надзорные органы возбудили два уголовных дела в отношении представителей ракетно-космической отрасли, занимавшихся изготовлением и проектированием узлов для ракетно-космических комплексов «Союз». Следователи выяснили, что некоторые ключевые детали комплексов были изготовлены кустарным способом в гаражных боксах Самары. Затем их представили заказчикам (Минобороны и Роскосмосу) как лицензионную продукцию. Ссылка: «Зато мы делаем ракеты... в гаражах» :: NoNaMe

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, как говорят китайцы, "большая дорога начинается с первого шага". И МИГ-15 когда-то был в одном экземпляре.



> По ходу их так же собирают в "гараже" малыми партиями


Почему Вы так решили?

----------


## Холостяк

> Почему Вы так решили?


 Я ничего не решаю. Я просто озвучиваю факт... Было официальное заявление, после того как вмэрла брахмапутра авианосная для индийцев, по поводу того что Россия уже утеряла технологию производства термокирпича и промышленность не в состоянии его производить. Так не только кирпич промышленность россейская не умеет делать, но и утеряла многое. Не смотря что сейчас полно всяких гаджетов, айфонов, айпадов с мегапиксельными камерами и прочей хренью, в отличии от "отставшего СССР", сейчас Россия не в состоянии производить высокотехнологичные вещи которые в СССР делали качественно и надежно. К примеру смотрим и на эти два ели собранных самолетика. Там куча косяков. Их лепят из чего могут и как могут. Начнем с носа. Технология и производство радиопрозрачных обтекателей в России тоже утеряна. Промышленность не в состоянии выпускать их согласно "устаревших и завышенных" параметров, с которыми делали еще в "отставшем и примитивном" СССР. То есть сейчас не в состоянии изготовить изделие параметры которого по качеству и требованиям радио прозрачности хоть мало-мальски дотягивают до того что делали в "убогом" СССР. Лепят так, что все радиооборудование "криво" работает! Ну а что поделать!? Главное ведь вроде работает.. Хрен с ним, что ели-ели..., но ведь работает... Не у китайцев ведь, как кирпич, покупать! И там в этом барахле выпускаемом в гаражах по два в год - куча косяков! Причем это нихрена не военная тайна. Буржуины это давно знают и ржут, как над Т-50 и Булавой.., только наш народ наши правители все берут на "Ура!" и ссут в уши..., а он в ладоши хлопает.

----------


## Djoker

Су-35С б/н 06 тоже серый:



Строить самолеты это круто! КнААПО 1 - YouTube
Строить самолеты это круто! КнААПО 2 - YouTube
Строить самолеты это круто! КнААПО 3 - YouTube

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я просто озвучиваю факт.


И все же, как убедиться в том, что то, что Вы написали, что Су-30СМ "собирают в гараже" - факт? Только Ваших слов тут маловато. Пока неубедительно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Строить самолеты это круто!


Интересно, какая зарплата у этих "крутых"?

----------


## Djoker

> Интересно, какая зарплата у этих "крутых"?


Хе-хе... Там в комментах написано:




> 15-20﻿ т.р. получять нехера некрута!!!!

----------


## An-Z

А если в прилегающих местностях вообще с работой плохо и многие просто счастливы её иметь? 15-20 тыс. рублей вполне средняя зарплата в России.

----------


## Sveto

Михаил Погосян:"Ласта-95,хорош самолет.Мы могли бы купить этот самолет для обучения иностранных пилотов"

----------


## FLOGGER

А чей  это аппарат?

----------


## Sveto

Srbija proizvodi nove borbene avione za izvoz - Al Jazeera Balkans - YouTube
сербский но может стать сербско-русский :)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## APKAH

Вот объявился новый Су-34 №20, передача ВВС планируется как обычно перед новым годом. Машины поступят во вторую эскадрилью Воронежской АвБ. Правда был непрятно удивлён, узнав что не 11-12 машин будут сданы в этом году, а по всего лишь 5...

----------


## lindr

> а по всего лишь 5...


Может 5 а может и не 5. Возникли *еще* непредвиденные сложности (не для печати), может решат, будет больше, нет - тогда перенесут на 2013.

----------


## Антон

> может решат, будет больше, нет - тогда перенесут на 2013.


Я надеюсь не на конец 2013?

----------


## lindr

Это вряд-ли, собрано машин несколько больше чем 5 и летает несколько больше чем 5, (шила в мешке не утаишь а самолет не иголка) но...

----------


## Djoker

Шесть Миг-31БМ заступили на боевое дежурство в Красноярском крае | РИА Новости




> *Шесть Миг-31БМ заступили на боевое дежурство в Красноярском крае*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 дек — РИА Новости. Центральный военный округ (ЦВО) получил шесть истребителей-перехватчиков Миг-31БМ — они заступили на боевое дежурство в Красноярском крае, сообщил журналистам во вторник представитель ЦВО.
> 
> "На вооружение второго командования Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны ЦВО поступили шесть модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков Миг-31БМ; после глубокой модернизации на заводе-изготовителе они прибыли и приступили к боевому дежурству на аэродроме "Канск" (Красноярский край)", — сказал представитель округа.

----------


## Observer69

> Я ничего не решаю. Я просто озвучиваю факт... 
> ...
>  Буржуины это давно знают и ржут, как над Т-50 и Булавой.., только наш народ наши правители все берут на "Ура!" и ссут в уши..., а он в ладоши хлопает.


Вы зря так ёрничаете - наш народ сделал Булаву именем нарицательным как образцового неудачника.
Это при том, что даже по официальным данным она НЕ ДОТЯГИВАЕТ до американского Трайдента образца 1979 года.

----------


## forcekons

> Это при том, что даже по официальным данным она НЕ ДОТЯГИВАЕТ до американского Трайдента образца 1979 года.


и в чем? Можно пожалуйста по подробнее...

----------


## skynomad

Угу , и кто такие "ваш народ" то же можно по подробнее...

----------


## Djoker

Тренажер L-39:

----------


## Djoker

ВВС модернизируют старый самолет-разведчик - Известия




> *ВВС модернизируют старый самолет-разведчик
> 
> Ил-20М получит новые разведывательные комплексы, потому что умеет по 12 часов висеть в воздухе*
> 
> 
> 
> Минобороны модернизировало один из самых старых отечественных самолетов. По информации «Известий» из главкомата Военно-воздушных сил, один из 20 базирующихся на аэродромах в Кубинке и Чкаловском Ил-20М прошел полную модернизацию и до Нового года должен вернуться в строй.
> 
> — На обновленной машине появились высокочувствительные станции радиотехнической разведки. Они обнаруживают излучение электронных систем вероятного противника, то есть радаров, систем связи, наведения и т.д., — сказал офицер.
> ...

----------


## Observer69

> Это вряд-ли, собрано машин несколько больше чем 5 и летает несколько больше чем 5, (шила в мешке не утаишь а самолет не иголка) но...


Бомбардировщик Су-34 признали небоевым - ВПК.name

----------


## FLOGGER

А вот здесь 


> Налет на НАПО имени Чкалова — НГС.НОВОСТИ


это отрицают. И даже нашли следы происков.

----------


## lindr

Иркут хочет сделать много Су-30СМ, но Бюджет ограничен вот и наезды,  крупная компания может по моему мнению, оплатить заказной материал, никто не говорит о клевете, нужно лишь акценты расставить и факты подобрать. 

А тех. проблемы и нашего дорого Су-30МКИ он же МКА он же... * есть*  и не устранить их, хоть он 10 лет в серии ибо *никак пока*.

А про машины 01-06 (01) и 01-07 (02) - так установочная серия еще, дорабатывалась под серию, плюс 5,6 лет эксплуатации, довольно интенсивной.

----------


## Igor_k

> А тех. проблемы и нашего дорого Су-30МКИ он же МКА он же... * есть*  и не устранить их, хоть он 10 лет в серии ибо *никак пока*.


Наверняка попросят подробностей о МКИ

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тренажер L-39:


А это-то для чего выложили? Вы пишете Л-39, там написано ЯК-130, а сам "полет" на этом тренажере сильно смахивает на "полет" в Lock On'e.

----------


## Djoker

Шесть вертолетов "Терминатор" поступили в ВВО | РИА Новости




> *Шесть вертолетов "Терминатор" поступили в ВВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 дек — РИА Новости. Войска восточного военного округа (ВВО) получили шесть новых транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ ("Терминатор"), сообщил журналистам в понедельник официальный представитель ВВО подполковник Александр Гордеев.
> 
> "Шесть новых транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ ("Терминатор") прибыли на одну из авиационных баз ВВО", — сказал Гордеев.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

> *Шесть вертолетов "Терминатор" поступили в ВВО*


Фото:





В войска ВВО поставлено 6 новых транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» : Министерство обороны Рос&#108

----------


## Djoker

ОАО «Туполев» - Над Японским морем появился российский самолёт-разведчик Ту-214Р




> *Над Японским морем появился российский самолёт-разведчик Ту-214Р*
> 
> 
> 
> Министерство обороны Японии сообщило, что 17 декабря истребители ВВС Сил самообороны поднялись на перехват неопознанного самолета и выяснили, что им оказался новейший российский самолет-разведчик Ту-214Р.
> 
> Это первое появление самолета этого типа вблизи территориальных вод Японии. Первый прототип Ту-214 выполнил испытательный полет в мае этого года. Идентифицированный над Японским морем самолет имел бортовой номер RA-64511.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mig

> Над Японским морем появился российский самолёт-разведчик Ту-214Р


Правильно. А где же испытывать новые флотские разведчики, как не над *международными* водами?

----------


## Djoker

Шаманов предлагает включить армейскую авиацию в состав бригад ВДВ | РИА Новости




> *Шаманов предлагает включить армейскую авиацию в состав бригад ВДВ*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 18 дек — РИА Новости. Эксперимент по передаче частей армейской авиации Воздушно-десантным войскам (ВДВ) предлагает провести командующий Воздушно-десантными войсками (ВДВ) генерал-полковник Владимир Шаманов на базе 31-й десантно-штурмовой бригады, дислоцированной в Ульяновске.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/281094421821411328




> *Dmitry Rogozin*
> 
> Дал поручение решить вопрос по перевооружению легендарной нашей пилотажной группы "Русские витязи" на самолеты Су-35С и Су-30СМ

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Правильно. А где же испытывать новые флотские разведчики, как не над *международными* водами?


А с чего это он стал *флотским*?

----------


## Djoker

> *Над Японским морем появился российский самолёт-разведчик Ту-214Р*


В  Хабаровске 15 декабря:





аэродромы Хабаровска-Новый (KHV/UHHH), МВЛ, Терек, Динамо - Страница 404 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
bmpd - Ту-214Р замечен в полете над Японским морем

----------


## Pilot

ОАК в 2013 году построит для Минобороны РФ 70 самолетов - Погосян



МОСКВА, 19 декабря. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация /ОАК/ в 2013 году построит для Минобороны РФ 70 самолетов, сообщил сегодня на пресс- конференции в ИТАР-ТАСС президент корпорации Михаил Погосян.

"В этом году мы поставили Минобороны 35 самолетов, это больше, чем объем экспортных поставок в 2012 году", - сказал он. "Такая тенденция сохранится. В 2013 году мы выйдем на новый уровень. Объем построенных самолетов для Минобороны должен составить 70 машин", - уточнил Погосян.



МОСКВА, 19 декабря. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Министерство обороны России и российские авиастроители подписали сегодня контракт на поставку 30 новейших многоцедлевых истребителей Су-30СМ. Техника поступит на вооружение армии до 2016 года, сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в Управлении пресс-службы и информации военного ведомства.

Документ подписали заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов и президент корпорации "Иркут" Олег Демченко.

Это уже второй контракт на поставку военному ведомству этого типа самолетов. Первый был подписан 21 марта 2012 года. В соответствии с ним два самолета переданы ВВС России 22 ноября и в настоящее время проходят испытания в Государственном лстно- испытательном центре Министерства обороны имени В.П.Чкалова.

Как подчеркнул главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев, "уже сегодня в центрах подготовки летного состава и боевых частях ВВС проводится комплекс мероприятий по подготовке к приему современной авиационной техники, в частности истребителей Су-30СМ". В 2013 году ВВС России, по словам главкома, планирует получить более 10 таких самолетов.

По оценке Олега Демченко, в продвижение программы Су-30СМ внесли свой вклад два ведущих предприятия ОАК - компании "Сухой" и "Иркут". "Своевременное и качественное выполнение государственного заказа - главная задача нашего предприятия", - заверил глава корпорации "Иркут".

Многоцелевой истребитель Су-30СМ, разработанный "ОКБ Сухого", продолжает линейку боевых самолетов семейства Су-30МКИ. Новый истребитель адаптирован под требования российских ВВС в части систем радиолокации, радиосвязи и государственного опознавания, катапультного кресла и ряда обеспечивающих систем. Также внесены изменения в состав вооружения. Истребители Су-30СМ серийно выпускаются Иркутским авиационным заводом - филиалом корпорации "Иркут"

----------


## FLOGGER

> Дал поручение решить вопрос по перевооружению легендарной нашей пилотажной группы "Русские витязи" на самолеты Су-35С и Су-30СМ


А зачем? Этих самолетов еще и в войсках нет. И отдавать дорогущие машины в пилотажную группу - это для чего?

----------


## kfmut

Ну а зачем им в своё время передали Су-27М? С учётом того что Рогозину это больше всех надо, то, видимо, пришло время докладывать, что уже в войсках освоили и можно начинать неуклонно диктовать свою волю мировому сообществу :-)

PS про Шаманова, кто-нибудь в курсе, у нас в ВДВшных ДШБ всё тяжелое вооружение похерили чтоли? Вроде бы в "прошлый раз" и не стали авиацию вдвшникам отдавать, потому что для переброски ДШБ со всем скарбом в разумное время были нужно очень большое число вертолётов, включая тяжелые, которые в условиях повседневной службы болтались бы без дела. Что изменилось то?

----------


## Djoker

> Что изменилось то?


Легкие бронеавтомобили им впаривают - Iveco LMV (ака "Рысь"), ГАЗ "Тигр"... Сейчас, временно, на УАЗиках:

Денис Мокрушин - 56-я десантно-штурмовая бригада. Боевая техника и подготовка

----------


## Pilot

Бригада в ВДВ всего одна - Ульяновская, остальные дивизии :)  Вертолеты нужны для совместных действий и быстрой переброски передовых частей с поддержкой . Остальное перебрасывается ВТА. Схема давно отработана американцами. А то в Осетии получилось, что авиация по ВДВ, в ответ ВДВ дубасит по нашим самолетам

----------


## Pilot

> Легкие бронеавтомобили им впаривают - Iveco LMV (ака "Рысь"), ГАЗ "Тигр"... Сейчас, временно, на УАЗиках:
> 
> Денис Мокрушин - 56-я десантно-штурмовая бригада. Боевая техника и подготовка


56 бригада не входит в состав ВДВ, являясь частью СВ, такие бригады есть во всех округах.

----------


## kfmut

блин! уже даже идею ДШБ успели извратить... *Djoker*, спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## kfmut

> Вертолеты нужны для совместных действий и быстрой переброски передовых частей с поддержкой . Остальное перебрасывается ВТА. Схема давно отработана американцами.


разве ми-8 способен перебрасывать хоть что-нибудь из наших легкобронированных "новинок"? как бы включение нескольких 26-х в состав бригады логичнее бы выглядело?!

----------


## Pilot

> разве ми-8 способен перебрасывать хоть что-нибудь из наших легкобронированных "новинок"? как бы включение нескольких 26-х в состав бригады логичнее бы выглядело?!


вертолетами перебрасываются без техники группы разведки и штурмовые группы для захвата места высадки основного десанта, который десантируется ВТА вместе с техникой + какие-то рейдовые или диверсионные операции - типа налетели покрушили и свалили на тех же вертолетах

----------


## kfmut

Для этого нужно 40 транспортных вертолётов? :-)

----------


## Pilot

20 Ми-24 и 40 Ми-8 -  это не много. У нас готовность техники не высокая+ потери при прорыве + резерв+ группа эвакуации, так что все нормально, я бы еще больше выделил :) Ну и никто не отменял быструю переброску р зону боевых действий личного состава и передача техники из наличия на месте.

----------


## Djoker

Российские самолеты-перехватчики обзаведутся «длинной рукой» - Известия




> *Российские самолеты-перехватчики обзаведутся «длинной рукой»
> 
> МиГ-31БМ начнут оснащать новыми дальнобойными ракетами летом 2013 года*
> 
> 
> 
> Российская истребительная авиация в разы увеличит свою ударную мощь. Это произойдет с принятием на вооружение перехватчика МиГ-31БМ дальнобойных ракет К-37М класса «воздух-воздух». Высокопоставленный источник в главкомате ВВС сообщил «Известиям», что эти ракеты полностью отлажены в московском машиностроительном конструкторском бюро (МКБ) «Вымпел» имени Торопова и авиаторы ждут ее к лету следующего года. 
> 
> — Новыми ракетами будет вооружен модернизированный МиГ-31БМ, наш основной перехватчик. Эта «длинная рука» способна поражать высокоскоростные воздушные цели на расстоянии около 200 км, — сказал офицер главкомата.
> ...

----------


## skynomad

Так разве 31 не для того, в том числе, что бы это сплошное РЛ поле поддерживать? Иначе зачем барражирующий перехватчик?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Первый серийный Ан-70:



russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Второй модернизированный А-50У:



russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Первый и второй серийный Ан-70:



Украинский Споттерский Сайт Аэровокзал - Фото самолета (ID:73195) Untitled Antonov An-70

----------


## Pilot

На веб-ресурсе russianplanes.net появилась сделанная в подмосковном Чкаловском фотография принадлежащего ВВС России вертолета новой постройки ОАО "Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод", официально обозначенного как Ми-8АМТШ (регистрационный номер RF-39202). По имеющимся сведениям, фактически данный вертолет представляет собой "спецборт", специально построенный для использования министром обороны России. Несмотря на свой "боевой" вид и наличие вооружения, вертолет имеет комфортную VIP-отделку салона. Особенностью машины является наличие на ней бортового комплекса обороны "Витебск" - хорошо просматриваются три "яйца" входящих в состав комплекса станций оптико-электронного подавления.

----------


## kfmut

на обычных вертушках они уже побаиваются летать по РФ?! :-)

----------


## FLOGGER

> на обычных вертушках они уже побаиваются летать по РФ?! :-)


Нет, это чтобы видели, какой он сурьёзный и грозный. :Cool:

----------


## Pilot

хорошо хоть вертолет наш

----------


## Djoker

Ульяновская область : Губернатор и Правительство / Сообщения пресс-службы / Губернатор Ульяновской области Сергей Морозов: «На ЗАО «Авиастар-СП» ведутся работы по производству пяти серийных Ил-476»




> *Губернатор Ульяновской области Сергей Морозов: «На ЗАО «Авиастар-СП» ведутся работы по производству пяти серийных Ил-476»*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22 декабря 2012 года Сергей Морозов посетил ЗАО «Авиастра-СП» и ОАО «Спект-Авиа».*
> 
> В мероприятии также приняли участие Первый заместитель Председателя Правительства Ульяновской области Александр Пинков, Министр промышленности и транспорта Андрей Тюрин, руководитель управляющей компании «Ульяновский авиационный кластер» Вильдан Зиннуров, руководство предприятий ЗАО «Авиастар-СП», ОАО «Спектр-Авиа».
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В ближайшее время данный образец будет направлен в Ригу на испытания.


?????????????????? :Mad:

----------


## Djoker

ВЗГЛЯД / Появление первого летного образца ПАК ДА запланировали на 2017 год




> *Появление первого летного образца ПАК ДА запланировали на 2017 год
> 
> Опытно-конструкторские работы по разработке стратегического бомбардировщика-ракетоносца нового поколения (перспективный авиационный комплекс Дальней авиации - ПАК ДА) завершатся к 2017-2018 году, сообщил главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.*
> 
> «По разработке ПАК ДА проведено много работы. Самолет очень серьезный, ему предстоит обеспечивать стратегическую безопасность страны на многие годы, поэтому нам ошибаться нельзя. Думаю, до 2017-2018 года мы завершим создание новейшего бомбардировщика, и он будет подготовлен к серийному производству», - цитирует Бондарева «Интерфакс».
> 
> Главком ВВС отметил, что при разработке перспективного самолета большое внимание уделяется малой заметности и применение новых видов авиационных средств поражения различного класса. «На самолет будет возложено решение дополнительных задач, которые не были предусмотрены у Ту-95 и Ту-160. По своим характеристикам он будет превосходить все существующие зарубежные аналоги», - сказал генерал.
> 
> Он добавил, что сейчас в Дальней авиации ведутся работы по продлению срока службы дальних бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-160.
> ...

----------


## Pilot

Поселок Заря (Московская область). 23 декабря. INTERFAX.RU -Государственные испытания пяти истребителей 5-го поколения (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, ПАК ФА) начнутся на базе испытательного центра ВВС в Ахтубинске в марте следующего года, сообщил журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.

"Самолеты ПАК ФА успешно выполняют программу летных испытаний. Три экземпляра проходят проверку в подмосковном Жуковском, четвертый опытный образец испытывается на заводе, а пятый сейчас на выходе, идет его приемка. В марте эти пять самолетов прилетают в Ахтубинск, где начинаются их государственные испытания. Все остальные машины будут отправляться туда напрямую с завода. К концу 2013 года в Ахтубинске будут приниматься восемь перспективных Т-50", - сказал В.Бондарев.

По словам главнокома, испытания перспективных истребителей будут завершены в течение двух-двух с половиной лет. В 2015 году - начале 2016-го строительство Т-50 станет серийным, они станут поступать в строевые части Военно-воздушных сил.

Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.interfax.ru/politics/news.asp?id=282329

----------


## FLOGGER

> По своим характеристикам он будет превосходить все существующие зарубежные аналоги», - сказал генерал.


Просто какой-то бесконечный рефрен.

----------


## APKAH

> В ближайшее время данный образец будет направлен в Ригу на испытания. (МС-21)
> 			
> 		
> 
> ??????????????????


В Риге находится испытательный центр Гос НИИ ГА, который несмотря на все перипетии после перестройки смог сохранить базу. В советское время в Риге (с 1961 года) испытывали почти все типы ЛА: Ил-12, Ил-14, Ил-18, Ту-134, Як-40, Ми-1, Ми-4, Ми-2, Ми-6, Ми-8, Ка-26, Ка-126. В последнее время работали с Ту-334, Ка-226, Ми-26, Су-100. И самое важное что испытательный центр в Риге даёт европейские сертификаты.

----------


## Djoker

"Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" перейдут на новые истребители | РИА Новости




> *"Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" перейдут на новые истребители*
> 
> 
> 
> ПОСЕЛОК ЗАРЯ (Московская область), 24 дек — РИА Новости. Знаменитые пилотажные группы "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи" вскоре пересядут на новые отечественные истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35, они первыми в ВВС получат новую авиатехнику, заявил в понедельник журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> Ранее вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что дал поручение о перевооружении "Стрижей" и "Русских витязей" на самолеты Су-35С и Су-30СМ, отметив, что легендарные группы должны летать на новой технике.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Iveron

"Перерыл" все новости по этой теме и ничего не понял... Что МиГ-29 уже не будет? Стрижи на Су-30, Витязи на Су-35. Тогда бы Стрижей на МиГ-35 с ОВТ что ли?

----------


## Djoker

> Что МиГ-29 уже не будет? Стрижи на Су-30, Витязи на Су-35. Тогда бы Стрижей на МиГ-35 с ОВТ что ли?


Изначально Рогозин говорил о перевооружении только "Витязей":




> *Dmitry Rogozin*
> 
> Дал поручение решить вопрос по перевооружению легендарной нашей пилотажной группы "Русские витязи" на самолеты Су-35С и Су-30СМ


https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/281094421821411328

Насчет "Стрижей":




> *Dmitry Rogozin* 
> 
> "Стрижей" тоже не обидим)

----------


## Pilot

ПОСЕЛОК ЗАРЯ /Московская область/, 24 декабря. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Более 20 военных аэродромов в ближайшие годы будут построены заново и модернизированы, сообщил журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.

"Принято решение до 2020 года поднять всю аэродромную сеть, которая будет расширяться и модернизироваться, - отметил он. - На одном аэродроме будет находиться один авиаполк".

По данным Бондарева, "в ближайшей перспективе планируется осуществить полное строительство и реконструкцию более 20 аэродромов ВВС". "К нормативным требованиям будут приведены искусственные покрытия на 10 аэродромах", - добавил он.

Генерал напомнил, что ранее планировалось создание восемь крупных авиационных баз с перспективой строительства и модернизацией аэродромной сети на этих базах.

"Пока этого не получилось ввиду того, что на этих аэродромах идет интенсивный ремонт, - сказал главком. - Все наши аэродромы создавались в 50-х годах /прошлого века/, их инфраструктура устарела и не отвечает современным требованиям".

"Основное беспокойство вызывает состояние искусственных покрытий аэродромов, которые эксплуатируются без проведения реконструкции более 20 лет, и состояние служебно-технической застройки, не отвечающей современным требованиям, - уточнил Бондарев. - В связи с этим основные направления в развития аэродромной сети ВВС предусматривают полную реконструкцию аэродромов, где на первых этапах осуществляется строительство новых искусственных покрытий /взлетно-посадочных полос, рулежных дорожек и мест стоянок/ и основных объектов, обеспечивающих боевую подготовку летного состава. На последующих этапах планируется строительство зданий и сооружений служебно-технической застройки и казарменной зоны аэродрома".

В настоящее время, отметил главком, "совершенствование системы базирования соединений и воинских частей ВВС осуществляется в направлении развития базовых аэродромов, без снижения возможностей по выполнению объединениями ВВС задач мирного и военного времени". "Ведутся работы по реконструкции аэродромов, в том числе планируются аэродромы с размещением авиационных подразделений на ротационной основе", - сказал он.

"В России в перспективе будет создана унифицированная аэродромная сеть, отвечающая единым требованиям государственной, гражданской и экспериментальной авиации. Появится возможность использовать любой действующий аэродром без необходимости его дооборудования до соответствующих норм годности", - проинформировал главком.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тогда бы Стрижей на МиГ-35 с ОВТ что ли?


Бы! Где их взять-то???

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Я так думаю, что следующим шагом для этих пилотажных групп будут именно самолеты Су-30 и Су-35", — сказал главком.





> Дал поручение решить вопрос по перевооружению легендарной нашей пилотажной группы "Русские витязи" на самолеты Су-35С и Су-30СМ


Ну и зря мелочатся. Я предлагаю пересадить их сразу на пакфу. А что, её ведь тоже надо продвигать.

----------


## APKAH

По информации источника агенства "Интерфакс" завтра, 25.12.2012 вылет из НАПО и официальная церемония передачи ВВС пяти Су-34 на авиабазе в Воронеже. Еще 5 поступят в январе. Появилась фотография еще одной новой машины - борт №12:


Особенно обрадовала новость:



> В настоящее время на Воронежской авиационной базе подготовлены специально оборудованные стоянки авиационной техники, в том числе специальные сборно-разборные модули для хранения новых самолетов.


-------------------
Еще один - №22:

----------


## lindr

> Появилась фотография еще одной новой машины - борт №12


Ну это вполне логично, в июне были замечены полусобранные 03-06 и 03-07, поэтому (лично я бы так сделал) можно предположить, что:

№11 = 02-14, №12 02-15, №20 03-01, №21 03-02, №22 03-03...

----------


## Djoker

Ещё один полет Ту-214Р близ границ Японии:





http://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2...0121218_02.pdf
http://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2.../p20121217.pdf

Ту-214 Новости

----------


## AndyK

Шойгу отменил "серятину" в ВВС. 
Шойгу отменил серый камуфляж Сердюкова - Известия

----------


## An-Z

тем не менее с 20АРЗ сообщают, что будут красить ближайшие Су-27 в серый цвет... :Mad:

----------


## A.F.

> Сейчас во всем мире проблема, прежде всего, создания *учебно-тренировочного самолета для первоначального обучения. Мы создали такой самолет — это Як-130*.


оригинальное представление у товарища главкома о назначении Як-130...

----------


## Griffon

> Шойгу отменил "серятину" в ВВС. 
> Шойгу отменил серый камуфляж Сердюкова - Известия


Бред какой-то... лучше бы БиБиСи отменил... теперь опять будут красить кто во что горазд? или всё-таки разработают единые схемы с учётом заметности и будут их строго соблюдать?

Последние Су-30, Су-35 в сером очень неплохо смотрелись, а серый и голубой на Су-34 и правда были ярковаты. Мне кажется свело-серый с светло-голубым брюшкрм - самый лучший вариант) и приемственность (голубоё брюшко).

----------


## AndyK

> тем не менее с 20АРЗ сообщают, что будут красить ближайшие Су-27 в серый цвет...


Видимо, по инерции  :Smile:

----------


## Panda-9

> Последние Су-30, Су-35 в сером очень неплохо смотрелись, а серый и голубой на Су-34 и правда были ярковаты. Мне кажется свело-серый с светло-голубым брюшкрм - самый лучший вариант) и приемственность (голубоё брюшко).


Сердюковский серый слишком темный. Оптимальный - это классический цвет МиГ-31. ПМСМ, конечно.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Антон

> тем не менее с 20АРЗ сообщают, что будут красить ближайшие Су-27 в серый цвет...


Крайне  интересно посмотреть.Будет такая же как у Су30, т.е с серым низом? Нет возможности узнать поподробнее?

----------


## An-Z

Как покрасят, узнаю... а может и покажут))

----------


## Антон

> Как покрасят, узнаю... а может и покажут))


Спасибо. ждемс

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

ВЗГЛЯД / Появление первого самолета-заправщика Ил-78МД-90А запланировали на 2015 год




> *Появление первого самолета-заправщика Ил-78МД-90А запланировали на 2015 год
> 
> Производство первого серийного самолета-заправщика Ил-78МД-90А завершится к 2015 году, сообщил в среду руководитель компании-разработчика ОАО «Авиационный комплекс им.С.В.Ильюшина» (ОАО «Ил»)Виктор Ливанов.*
> 
> По его словам, в настоящее время уже ведутся опытно- конструкторские работы по этому самолету в рамках подписанного с Минобороны РФ контракта.
> 
> Ил-78МД-90А разрабатывается на базе нового военно-транспортного самолета (ВТС) Ил-76МД-90А, также известного как Ил-476. В настоящее время компания «Ил» уже приступила к созданию опытного образца этого самолета-заправщика, в 2013 году он будет применяться в летных испытаниях Ил-476.
> 
> По данным военно-дипломатического источника, начало в России летных испытаний ВТС нового поколения Ил-76МД-90А и создание на его базе ПСЗ Ил-78МД-90А могут существенным образом повлиять на результаты тендера на закупку многоцелевых самолетов-заправщиков, проводимого Индией, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.
> ...

----------


## An-Z

Пока покрасили в серый цвет хотиловскую "спарочку", причём покрасили целиком, без голубого низа. Покраска РП поверхностей в тот же цвет, но другим типом краски, надеюсь получить фотку как будут облётывать...

----------


## Djoker

bmpd - Вид на супостатов из иллюминатора Ту-214Р




> *Вид на супостатов из иллюминатора Ту-214Р*
> 
> Как уже *сообщал* наш блог, 17 и 18 декабря 2012 года первый и пока единственный летный экземпляр новейшего российского самолета комплексной разведки Ту-214Р (регистрационный номер RA-64511) совершил с аэродрома Хабаровска два полета вблизи Японских островов - видимо, в рамках программы испытаний комплекса бортового разведывательного оборудования самолета. В обоих случаях Силы самообороны Японии поднимали на сопровождение Ту-214Р истребители.
> 
> Участник VNK на форуме *www.vif2ne.ru* *выложил* сделанные с борта Ту-214Р в этих полетах любопытные фотографии - как сопровождавших его истребителей F-15J и F-2A Военно-воздушных Сил самообороны Японии, так и осуществлявших "эскортирование" самолета-разведчика над Японским морем российских истребителей Су-27СМ и Су-30М2 с аэродрома Центральная-Угловая.
> 
> 
> 
> _Истребитель Mitsubishi F-2A Военно-воздушных Сил самообороны Японии (бортовой номер 73-8542 / 542, серийный номер 1042) сопровождает российский самолет Ту-214Р вблизи Японских островов. Японский истребитель входит в состав 3-го хикотая (эскадрильи) 3-го кокудана (авиакрыла), базирующегося на авиабазе Мисава. 17-18.12.2012 (с) VNK / ВИФ2 NE_ 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Минобороны РФ намерено закупить более 20 самолетов Ан-70 - Азаров | Экономика | РИА Новости – Украина




> *Минобороны РФ намерено закупить более 20 самолетов Ан-70 - Азаров*
> 
> 
> 
> КИЕВ, 27 дек - РИА Новости, Людмила Лысенко. Министерство обороны РФ намерено закупить более 20 самолетов Ан-70 - совместной разработки Украины и России, заявил в четверг украинский премьер-министр Николай Азаров.
> 
> Киев и Москва реализуют совместный проект по серийному производству военно-транспортного самолета Ан-70. Завершение работ по проекту ожидается в мае 2013 года. На прошлой неделе стало известно, что украинское государственное авиастроительное предприятие "Антонов" уже передало самолет представителям министерств обороны двух стран для дальнейших совместных испытаний. Стоимость одного Ан-70 оценивается в 67 миллионов долларов, машина должна заменить устаревший Ан-12.
> 
> "Этим самолетом мы занимались с 1993 года... Наконец в последние годы нам удалось сделать рывок, прежде всего заинтересовать крупнейшего покупателя - Минобороны России. Они заказали уже более 20 самолетов Ан-70", - сказал Азаров в интервью украинским телеканалам.

----------


## An-Z

Ага, но только после вступления Украины в ТС..

----------


## Антон

> Пока покрасили в серый цвет хотиловскую "спарочку", причём покрасили целиком, без голубого низа. Покраска РП поверхностей в тот же цвет, но другим типом краски, надеюсь получить фотку как будут облётывать...


Спасибо! Очень бы хотелось увидеть фотки))

----------


## An-Z

Собственно, вот..

----------


## Griffon

Блин! Здорово так смотрится!) вот так и надо все красить! ...но, видимо, уже не будут...

----------


## bakulinks77

Давно такого уродства не видел...

----------


## FLOGGER

По мне,  так ничего страшного нет, но я бы выбрал цвет посветлее. Серый, если уж именно он, но посветлее.

----------


## Антон

Мне тож нравиться, но ИМХО светло-серый голубой (как сейчас)-лучше маскируют

----------


## An-Z

> ...но, видимо, уже не будут...


Скорее всего такой окраски не будет больше.. По мне так это лучше чем с голубым "брюхом", но изначальный камуфляж по мне правильнее..

----------


## FLOGGER

> По мне так это лучше чем с голубым "брюхом",


По мне тоже. Темно-серый верх и голубой низ - это просто ужасно. Очень резкий контраст цветов. Да и темно-серый аппарат на фоне неба выглядит практически черным. Мне кажется, что этот вариант окраски вообще никем не исследовался как камуфляж. Кому-то стукнуло в башку - и все.



> но изначальный камуфляж по мне правильнее..


Естественно, по мне тоже.

----------


## Flanker B

так  многим наверху стукает по башке, всей ГД  это точно
мне не нравится такой "камуфляж" - так можно и китаёзом или малазийцем попутать

----------


## Griffon

> Скорее всего такой окраски не будет больше.. По мне так это лучше чем с голубым "брюхом", но изначальный камуфляж по мне правильнее..


Думаю голубой низ как раз был для отличия от китайцев/индусов. Камуфляж может и правильней, но тогда тоже должна быть единообразная схема, а то при сине-голубом камуфляже, то зелёные, то серые радиопрозрачные элементы...

----------


## Павел1988

Мозгов совсем нет. Опять глянец голимый. И будет миллион оттенков серого в ВВС. Су-34 - матовые с бирюзой, Су-30,35 - матовые с голубизной, А-50У последний - вообще фиолетовый какой-то пля... Сначала надо было краску по всем АРЗ распределить - ОДНУ И ТУ ЖЕ... Зла не хватает. Опять хорошую идею обгадили. И теперь все интересующиеся и причастные будут с зажатыми фигами в карманах ждать появления фото каждого нового борта - тот же оттенок или опять что-то новенькое? Впору палитру составлять. Была бы краска говно, но одинаковая. Так нет - мало того, что говно,так еще и разная. Слов нет.

----------


## An-Z

> ... Была бы краска говно, но одинаковая. Так нет - мало того, что говно,так еще и разная. Слов нет.


Можно узнать на основании каких фактов сделан вывод, что краска говно?




> Думаю голубой низ как раз был для отличия от китайцев/индусов. Камуфляж может и правильней, но тогда тоже должна быть единообразная схема, а то при сине-голубом камуфляже, то зелёные, то серые радиопрозрачные элементы...


Ну тогда не голубой низ, а светлосерый. И РП-поверхности к камуфляжу отношения не имеют, а так согласен, зелёные носы  смотрелись нелепо, но наверно какие то основания для такого выбора краски были

----------


## Иваныч

Услышал на канале РБК,почему остановлено производство МИГ-31.
Такой вопрос был задан директору завода Сокол депутатом.
(сам депутат рассказывал)
Оказывается нет для МИГ-31 дввигателей.В недавние времена завод выпускавший эти двигатели был продан американцам,
и производство данного двигателя было уничтожено.
Но,продолжил депутат,оказывается на хранение находятся 600 таких двигателей.подавляющее количество которых новые,
а значит можно построить 300 самолётов МИГ-31.

----------


## FLOGGER

Иваныч, ну что Вы! До сих пор, по-моему, *доработка* в вариант БМ проведена лишь на нескольких самолетах (думаю, так, навскидку, 2-3 десятка, не больше). А Вы хотите, чтоб их три сотни *построили*! Строили их в Нижнем. Постройка 31-х закончилась 20 лет назад. За это время, насколько известно, там не строили ничего в серьезных масштабах. Дали им ЯК-130-е, да и те потом забрали. Что сталось со всей оснасткой по постройке 31-х, я думаю, догадываетесь. Так о чем говорить, какие три сотни?. Хорошо, если история с Д-30-ми правда, так, может для тех, что летают, двигатели будут на замену по выработке ресурса. Да и то, я не сильно верю в это.
 Сразу вспомнился анекдот :"съесть-то он съест, да кто ж ему даст?"

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, ну что Вы! До сих пор, по-моему, *доработка* в вариант БМ проведена лишь на нескольких самолетах (думаю, так, навскидку, 2-3 десятка, не больше). А Вы хотите, чтоб их три сотни *построили*! Строили их в Нижнем. Постройка 31-х закончилась 20 лет назад. За это время, насколько известно, там не строили ничего в серьезных масштабах. Дали им ЯК-130-е, да и те потом забрали. Что сталось со всей оснасткой по постройке 31-х, я думаю, догадываетесь. Так о чем говорить, какие три сотни?. Хорошо, если история с Д-30-ми правда, так, может для тех, что летают, двигатели будут на замену по выработке ресурса. Да и то, я не сильно верю в это.
>  Сразу вспомнился анекдот :"съесть-то он съест, да кто ж ему даст?"


Ув.Валерий,я просто услышал информацию и что запомнил разместил.
Сам-то я из Н.Новгорода.Немало знакомых работали на Соколе,даже есть родственники.
Когда-то и сам много раз гонял с завода МИГ-21,к примеру в Польшу.
Немного ситуацию знаю на заводе уже и кадров не осталось.(хотя последние годы не вникал)
К примеру один мой родственник,которого туда звали,но не пошёл,как сказал:-да и зрение уже не то.
Он на МИГ-31 монтировал кресла.Есть и такие которые работали в КБ.
Могу рассказать к примеру,как приступили к производству МИГ-31.Это связано с Беленко.
Просто их вызвали в Москву,достали из "сейфа" документацию и сказали,теперь вы будете делать это(МИГ-31),
назывался он конечно по другому.
Получается,что много чего было разработано советскими учёными и конструкторами,а как-бы ковырнуть куда это всё подевалось?
Как мы видим из сообщения на РБК-продали врагам многое,если не львиную долю.

Есть знакомые и родственники которые разрабатывали летающие корабли (экранопланы).Ещё в советские времена видел снимки,
как экраноплан запускает крылатые ракеты,паря над водой.

Печально всё это,очень печально.

----------


## Холостяк

Все эти серые краски от убогости! 
Еще во время своей службы как раз был свидетелем того, как выбирали краску для наших боевых самолетов.., как у нас теперь модно говорить «по тендеру». Тогда в ВВС обратились компании от финской Тиккурила, до отечественных производителей. В мире несколько компаний, которые выпускают краски для боевых самолетов. В частности свои амеры красят своими красками, но американцы категорически отказались продавать нам эти краски. Краски действительно специальные, можно сказать «стратегические». Своих производителей, вернее технологию Россия уже проср*ла, поэтому и устраивали эти всякие тендеры… Перед тем как выиграть тендер, образцы красок давали на проверку в ВВС. Этой проверкой и занимались спецы из НИИ ВВС. Проверялись все параметры от высокотемпературной устойчивости, химической.., климатической… На основании этих экспертных заключений должны были и выбирать краску. Но это все как положено…, у нас же… Как общался с одним должностным лицом так он вообще сказал, что краску выберут кто откатов даст больше.., на что я возразил по поводу экспертной оценки, а он ответил, что все там в НИИ вояки и сейчас уже работают по схеме: что им прикажут начальники - то и напишут… Как и был свидетелем как разрабатывали и знаю как должны были разрабатываться схемы окраски боевых самолетов. Сердюкову эти «раскраски» с экспертными заключениями представлялина утверждение, но оказалось все «дорого» и получилась только однотонная серая окраска.., хотя сейчас понятно почему «дорого» – так как все бабло просто расп*здили на верху. 
Я сейчас не знаю производителя этой серой краски. Но дело втом, что это все стратегический вопрос. Если в краску на производстве добавить «метку»,то во время боевых действий вся наша боевая техника будет «светиться» во всех прицелах – только уничтожай. Весь процесс производство краски тоже надо контролировать на подобное. Поэтому даже контрики тут засуетились… Поэтому предполагаю, что у нас из-за примитива наши отечественные кустари-промыслы «разродились» только одной-двумя красками и то хренового качества.
По поводу окраски радиопрозрачных обтекателей на самолетах…Так действительно там краска специальная и окраска была по технологии… Сейчас же, это не секрет, технология производства радиопрозрачных обтекателей, в частности «носа» у самолета – утеряна. У нас сейчас, в эпоху АйФоном, АйПадов, ноутбуков и Интелпроцессоров, в отличии от «отсталого» СССР так и не смогли наладить производство  по характеристикам даже близко подобным. То есть выпущенное сейчас, во времена СССР, было бы просто браком! А как понятно, что от радиопрозрачного обтекателя зависит правильность работы бортового радиооборудования самолета, а это на сколько есть искажение, помехи, отражение… Даже нанесение слоя краски – влияет на работу радиооборудования… А получается так, что характеристики оборудования ну уж реально так искажаются под россейским обтекателем, что старые советские спецы аж диву даются… Но сейчас наши кустари-промышленники из гаража «тачка на прокачка» делают что могут и используют – ведь не в Китае их покупать…
По окраске… Уже перед увольнением на пенсию был в одной части и туда только пригнали из ремзавода после капиталки самолеты… Смотрю, аон вроде свежей красочкой выкрашен, но весь в каких то «окошечках»… Подошел, присмотрелся… И очумел! Такой хрени никогда не было, и я за всю свою службу ни разу такого позорища не видел! Что эти на заводе сделали… Грамотеи! Они все технические надписи на технологических лючках и поверхностях просто взяли и заклеили полосками скотча. Покрасили самолет и потом скотч отодрали. Просто «сэкономили»,поленились обновлять все надписи, вырезать трафареты…. Такое сцуко позорище! Каки «заборная» краска которой самолеты красят ровно через два-три месяца уже на самолетах облазит, шелушится и превращается в «перхоть»… Вот так то…

----------


## FLOGGER

> Когда-то и сам много раз гонял с завода МИГ-21,к примеру в Польшу.


Иваныч, значит Вы бывший летчик и летали на МИГ-21? Не разрешите ли задать Вам несколько вопросов в личку?
Кстати, то, что Вы написали в этом посте по Соколу - я уже это где-то читал, буквально, слово в слово. Вы на другом форуме это не писали? Или здесь?
Что же касается "продажи врагам" - я согласен, сдали им очень много. Но не думаю, что наш двигатель (Д-30Ф-6) ИМ интересен.

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, значит Вы бывший летчик и летали на МИГ-21? Не разрешите ли задать Вам несколько вопросов в личку?
> Кстати, то, что Вы написали в этом посте по Соколу - я уже это где-то читал, буквально, слово в слово. Вы на другом форуме это не писали? Или здесь?
> Что же касается "продажи врагам" - я согласен, сдали им очень много. Но не думаю, что наш двигатель (Д-30Ф-6) ИМ интересен.


Конечно пишите.Вы мне один раз уже писали,.
Всё написанное здесь-экспромт.
Возможно когда-то и писал подобное,но уже не помню,хотя вряд-ли.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Конечно пишите.


Спасибо, непременно.

----------


## An-Z

> А когда облетывать будут, не знаете? ...


)) Знаю, по готовности...




> Все эти серые краски от убогости! 
> Еще во время своей службы как раз был свидетелем того…


Со времён вашей службы много что изменилось, неизменными остались лишь дубоватые старшие офицеры как то обосновывающие командованию дурацкие схемы окраски. Ну и кто эту убогость порождает, как не ваши коллеги (наверняка после академиев), а может и воспитанники? 



> В частности свои амеры красят своими красками, но американцы категорически отказались продавать нам эти краски.



Какие сволочи! :Biggrin:  А можно конкретностей? Какими красками красят амеры, что отказались продавать? 
Я уже года три как не работаю в "авиации", но никаких проблем с приобретением ЛЮБОЙ выпускаемой за западе краски не возникало. "Ильюшинцы" красили свои машины только  (внешняя окраска) импортными красками DuPont, AkzoNobel. "Камовцы" использовали на военных машинах только краски российского производства. Так что не мелите, чего не знаете.. Заказчик решает какой краской и как красить, а на заводах красят самолёты и вертолёты как российскими эмалями АК- , АС-, так и любыми зарубежными красками. 



> Я  сейчас не знаю производителя этой серой краски. Но дело втом, что это  все стратегический вопрос. Если в краску на производстве добавить  «метку»..


Это диагноз  :Biggrin: 



> Перед тем как выиграть тендер, образцы красок давали на проверку в ВВС. Этой проверкой и занимались спецы из НИИ ВВС.


Тоже хороший штрих к деятельности  этой конторы. Есть авиационная краска, выпускается десяток лет, эксплуатируется на тысячах самолётах и вертолётах, но нашей военной науке этого недостаточно! Они проведут несколько месяцев испытаний, потом пару месяцев будут писать заключение, попутно кто то по теме защитит диплом в академии, а то и кандидатскую.. Получат за это премии, очередные воинские звания и может быть награды "за организацию работ")))



> По окраске… Уже перед увольнением на пенсию был в одной части и туда только пригнали из ремзавода после капиталки самолеты…


Был такой случай и не один, в конце 90х. Знаю, что ИТС прибывшим получать такую технику руки выворачивали чтоб они её приняли. А им приходилось делать выбор, отказываться от исправного самолёта либо брать что дают.

----------


## Djoker

Фейк..?




The Aviationist

----------


## Nazar

> Фейк..?


Конечно, дальность не позволит ему до Калифорнии долететь.

----------


## APKAH

> Фейк..?


До Гаваев то может он еще и долетит (полностью пустым), а вот на обратную дорогу топлива не хватит. А уж Калифорния...штанга дозаправки то не придусмотрена...

----------


## Nazar

> штанга дозаправки то не придусмотрена...


Спасибо Борису Николаевичу....

----------


## APKAH

> Спасибо Борису Николаевичу....


Тогда уж Леониду Ильичу! Ведь именно в рамках международного договора ОСВ-1, подписанного в 1972 году СССР обязался снять с Ту-22М систему дозаправки в воздухе и ограничить их производство 30 машинами в год.

----------


## Nazar

> Тогда уж Леониду Ильичу! Ведь именно в рамках международного договора ОСВ-1, подписанного в 1972 году СССР обязался снять с Ту-22М систему дозаправки в воздухе и ограничить их производство 30 машинами в год.


Да Вы правы, погорячился, правда отсутствие системы дозаправки на Ту-22М3, обусловлено ОСВ-2, подписанным в 79м году, тем-же человеком.

----------


## lindr

Назар, вопрос возвращения штанги при модернизации поднимался с 2005 года уже раз -дцать, пока ни к какому определенному решению не пришли.
А это вопрос принципиальный, от него зависит ТЗ на БРЭО в части времени непрерывной работы.

----------


## APKAH

> Да Вы правы, погорячился, правда отсутствие системы дозаправки на Ту-22М3, обусловлено ОСВ-2, подписанным в 79м году, тем-же человеком.


Согласен, возможно задокументировали именно в 1979-ом, но решение о снятии штанг дозаправки было принято именно в 1972 году. В том году серию из пяти выпущенных Ту-22М1 на КАПО еще оснащали штангами топливоприёмника, а уже первые серийные Ту-22М2 выпущенные в том же году шли без неё. Тогда же, начались "попытки" снятия штанг топливоприёмника со строевых Ту-22.

----------


## Nazar

> Согласен, возможно задокументировали именно в 1979-ом, но решение о снятии штанг дозаправки было принято именно в 1972 году. В том году серию из пяти выпущенных Ту-22М1 на КАПО еще оснащали штангами топливоприёмника, а уже первые серийные Ту-22М2 выпущенные в том же году шли без неё. Тогда же, начались "попытки" снятия штанг топливоприёмника со строевых Ту-22.


На сколько мне известно, по ОСВ-1, снималась штанга с Ту-22 простого, по ОСВ-2 была убрана система дозаправки с М-2, а вот именно про М3, я слышал что это было сделано уже в 90х годах.

----------


## APKAH

> На сколько мне известно, по ОСВ-1, снималась штанга с Ту-22 простого, по ОСВ-2 была убрана система дозаправки с М-2, а вот именно про М3, я слышал что это было сделано уже в 90х годах.


С простого Ту-22 их начали снимать, но возникли проблемы с центровкой, снятие остановили. Так как Ту-22М2 проектировался изначально со "штангой", что-бы не возникло таких же проблем с центровкой, ему оставили "бородавку" на носу. А вот по поводу того, комплектовался ли Ту-22М2 штангой дозаправки изначально, сейчас возникли сомнения - вероятно действительно до 1979 года они и оснащались штангами заправки, посмотрел сейчас фотографии у самолётов разных выпусков отличаются носовые части. Правда ни одной фотографии Ту-22М2 со штангой топливоприёмника я не видел, в то время как Ту-22М1 списываемые в начале 80-х годов оную сохранили. А на Ту-22М3 она вообще не предназначена, там совсем другой формы носовая часть.

----------


## Djoker

Авиагруппа «Канск» ЦВО полностью перевооружена на модернизированные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ : Министерство обороны Р&#10




> *Авиагруппа «Канск» ЦВО полностью перевооружена на модернизированные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ*
> 
> 
> 
> Дислоцированная в Красноярском крае авиационная группа «Канск» командования ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) полностью перевооружена на модернизированные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ.
> 
> «Сегодня количество самолётов авиагруппы доведено до необходимой штатной численности, позволяющей в полном объёме решать боевые задачи. Авиапарк на 100% укомплектован модернизированными самолётами МиГ-31БМ. Лётчики авиагруппы эксплуатируют истребители-перехватчики не только в процессе всех видов лётной подготовки, но и при несении боевого дежурства», — рассказал командующий войсками ВВС и ПВО округа генерал-майор Виктор Севостьянов.
> 
> Крупнейшая в Сибири авиационная группа несёт боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне промышленных, административных и военных объектов. На её перевооружение ушло более года.
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Военные просят возобновить создание Ил-112 - Известия




> *Военные просят возобновить создание Ил-112
> 
> Вместо украинского Ан-140 летчики хотят российскую машину, которую забраковал бывший министр Сердюков*
> 
> 
> 
> Главкомат Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России в конце декабря представил Сергею Шойгу обоснование для возобновления проекта легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112. Как сообщил «Известиям» высокопоставленный представитель ВВС, авиаторы предлагают министру решить этот вопрос совместно с оборонным вице-премьером Дмитрием Рогозиным.
> 
> — Ил-112 нельзя назвать идеальным самолетом для современных ВВС, но мы надеемся, что в процессе доработки он приблизится к идеалу, — заявил источник.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

10 штурмовиков Су-25СМ будут поставлены ВВС в 2013 году | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»




> *12 штурмовиков Су-25СМ будут поставлены ВВС в 2013 году 
> 
> Подмосковный 121-й авиационно-ремонтный завод в 2013 году модернизирует порядка 12 штурмовиков Су-25 в вариант Су-25СМ, сообщил источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.*
> 
> «В 2012 году на предприятии было модернизировано 12 штурмовиков в модификации Су-25СМ. Предварительными планами на 2013 год предусмотрена модернизация примерно такого же количества штурмовиков», – сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> Отвечая на вопрос, планируется ли в ближайшее время возобновить производство штурмовиков Су-25СМ на Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе, собеседник агентства отметил, что завод в настоящее время полностью загружен работами по производству вертолетов». Поэтому говорить о сроках возобновления производства штурмовиков пока преждевременно», - сказал он.

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС : В 2013 году ВВС России получат 12 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С




> *В 2013 году ВВС России получат 12 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 10 января. (АРМС-ТАСС). В 2013 году ВВС России получат в рамках государственного оборонного заказа (ГОЗ) 12 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С. Об этом корр.АРМС-ТАСС сообщили в министерстве обороны РФ. 
> 
> Су-35С выпускаются в рамках заключенного в августе 2009 года Министерством обороны России с холдингом "Сухой" государственного контракта на поставку 48 истребителей этого типа. В серийном производстве этих самолетов наметилась тенденция увеличения ежегодного выпуска новых машин. Если в 2011 г. компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России два Су-35С, а в 2012 г. шесть новых боевых машин, то в 2013 г. годовой выпуск этих истребителей будет увеличен в два раза. 
> 
> Как отметили в военном ведомстве, увеличивается поставка и фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. В 2011 году было изготовлено 6 машин, в 2012 г. - 10, а в текущем году планируется поставить ВВС 14 Су-34. 
> ...

----------


## Griffon

> Ну тогда не голубой низ, а светлосерый. И РП-поверхности к камуфляжу отношения не имеют, а так согласен, зелёные носы  смотрелись нелепо, но наверно какие то основания для такого выбора краски были


Ну если оставлять камуфляж, то тогда, если бы я был султан, я бы предложил такой единообразный подход: Армейская авиация - трёхцветный зелёно-коричневый камуфляж, фронтовая авиация - серый ломанный камуфляж (как у "курских" МиГ-29 СМТ и Су-35), транспортники - белый верх, св. серый низ (как Ил-78), бомберы - св. серый верх, белый низ (как и есть сейчас))

----------


## Panda-9

> ...транспортники - белый верх, св. серый низ (как Ил-78), бомберы - св. серый верх, белый низ (как и есть сейчас))


В чем смысл или в чем принципиальное (до зеркальности) различие между транспортниками и бомбардировщиками?

----------


## Nazar

> В чем смысл или в чем принципиальное (до зеркальности) различие между транспортниками и бомбардировщиками?


Как я понимаю, основное отличие это оглядка на возможное воздействие светового и теплового излучения ядерного взрыва.
Транспортникам ядрену бонбу таскать не треба.

----------


## Djoker

ВВС приняли на вооружение ГЛОНАСС-ракету - Известия




> *ВВС приняли на вооружение ГЛОНАСС-ракету 
> 
> Х-38 предназначена для будущего самолета пятого поколения, но оснащаться ей будут и нынешние бомбардировщики и истребители*
> 
> 
> 
> В Новый год Военно-воздушные силы (ВВС) России вступили, получив хороший подарок от Минобороны. По данным «Известий» из главкомата ВВС, в конце декабря принята на вооружение новейшая ракета Х-38 класса «воздух-земля» ближнего радиуса действия. Ракета создана для самолета пятого поколения Т-50.
> 
> — Испытания проводились весь 2012 год в режиме полной секретности. Сейчас начинаются серийные поставки первых образцов. В первую очередь их получат фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 и истребители Миг-29СМТ. В дальнейшем Х-38 вооружат новейшие истребители Су-35С, а также модернизированные истребители Су-30, — сообщил «Известиям» высокопоставленный источник в главкомате.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20130125/919691617.html




> *Авиагруппа ЦВО "Большое Савино" пополнилась 3 истребителями МиГ-31Б*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 25 янв — РИА Новости. Три истребителя МиГ-31Б поступили в распоряжении авиационной группы "Большое Савино", дислоцированной в Пермском крае, сообщил журналистам в пятницу представитель Центрального военного округа (ЦВО).
> 
> "Авиационная группа "Большое Савино" пополнилась тремя истребителями МиГ-31Б", — сказал представитель ЦВО.
> 
> По его словам, в пятницу лётчики перегнали самолёты с Ржевского авиазавода, где они проходили капитальный ремонт — "были заменены все авиационные системы, фактически от старых самолетов остались только фюзеляжи".
> ...

----------


## Panda-9

> *На самолеты ВВС вернут советские опознавательные знаки*
> 
> Главкомат ВВС России согласовал с министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу замену опознавательных знаков на военных летательных аппаратах. Как пишет газета «Известия» со ссылкой на источник в военном ведомстве, вместо красных звезд с окантовкой в цветах российского флага (белый, синий, красный) будут использоваться красные звезды, почти такие же как на летательных аппаратах ВВС СССР. Единственное отличие ─ звезды станут меньше.
> 
> По оценке Главкомата ВВС России, яркие звезды с триколорной окантовкой демаскируют летательные аппараты в воздухе. Основная идея замены опознавательных знаков заключается в том, чтобы они не сильно контрастировали с камуфляжной окраской самолетов и вертолетов. Такая окраска призвана размывать контур летательного аппарата, делая незаметным на большом расстоянии и затрудняя определение типа на малых дистанциях.
> 
> Согласно решению Шойгу, на самолеты и вертолеты будут наноситься однотонные красные звезды без окантовки. Размер звезд уменьшится в полтора раза. Такой вариант опознавательных знаков самолетов и вертолетов ВВС России не является окончательным, поскольку красный цвет даже без окантовки контрастирует с камуфляжем. В перспективе планируется наносить на летательные аппараты контурные опознавательные знаки в виде звезд. Они уже разработаны и проходят проверку.
> 
> Контурные опознавательные знаки ВВС России в настоящее время имеют только летные образцы перспективного истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА). Они нанесены на все четыре самолета. Научно-исследовательский центр маскировки 3-го Центрального научно-исследовательского института Министерства обороны России в настоящее время занимается определением оптимальной толщины и размера контура. Не исключено также, что контурные знаки будут выполнены пунктиром.
> ...


Lenta.ru: На самолеты ВВС вернут советские опознавательные знаки

----------


## Холостяк

> Главкомат Военно-воздушных сил согласовал с Сергеем Шойгу решение заменить бортовые знаки государственной принадлежности летательных аппаратов. Вместо трехцветных (белый, синий, красный) вернутся красные звезды, как во времена СССР. Разница только в том, что теперь они будут в полтора раза меньше советских.


*Ох ёпрст! Вот какие *** там нами рулят!*

----------


## FLOGGER

> По оценке Главкомата ВВС России, яркие звезды с триколорной окантовкой демаскируют летательные аппараты в воздухе.


По-моему, это просто чушь! Посмотрите на фото вверху страницы, кто там увидит эту синюю полосу, чего она демаскирует?! А эта блямба на воздухозаборнике, она не демаскирут? А черные буквы в белой окантовке "ВВС РОССИИ" не демаскируют? По-моему, сами не знают, чего хотят. На мой взгляд, маленькие без окантовки звезды вообще будут выгляеть нелепо. Хотя, потом привыкнем и к ним. У нас сейчас есть машины с уменьшенной звездой, тоже "триколорная", несколько смещена относительно старого расположения. Так поначалу тоже смотрелась непривычно, а потом стало, вроде, и нормально.

----------


## Djoker

http://ulgov.ru/news/regional/2013.01.29/26833/




> *Произведенный ульяновским авиастроительным заводом самолет Ил-76МД-90А совершил первый длительный полет по программе заводских испытаний*
> 
> 
> 
> *Он проходил под управлением летчика-испытателя, Героя России Николая Куимова и длился 4 часа 25 минут.*
> 
> Как сообщают специалисты, первый после завершения покраски, отработки систем и оборудования длительный полет судна прошел успешно.
> 
> Заданная программа выполнена полностью. Она предусматривала оценку оборудования самолета, функционирования системы автоматического управления, характеристик устойчивости и управляемости воздушного судна, запуск двигателей, уход на второй круг. Маршрут проходил в районе испытательных полетов аэропорта «Ульяновск-Восточный» на высотах до 10 тысяч метров.
> ...

----------


## Холостяк

*Уходит поколение героев...*


В январе 2013 года на 95-м году скончался ветеран Великой Отечественной войны, самый результативный советский ас Корейской войны и самый результативный ас реактивной авиации в мире Герой Советского Союза полковник в отставке *Евгений Георгиевич Пепеляев.*

 Полностью статья: http://army-news.ru/2013/01/vozdushn...nala-istoriya/

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/296565308313989120




> *Dmitry Rogozin* 
> 
> Первый собранный в Ульяновске ИЛ-476 сегодня приземлился в подмосковном Жуковском для проведения следующего этапа испытаний. Все штатно

----------


## Djoker

Ценовых войн не будет | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»




> *Контракты заключены заранее*
> 
> План по поставкам авиационной техники в 2012 году выполнен полностью. Поставлено 35 боевых самолетов. Кроме этого, мы заключили четыре долгосрочных контракта, которые обеспечат нам устойчивую работу на ближайшие пять лет. Это контракты по фронтовой авиации – самолетам Су-30 и Су-34, Миг-29К (для ВМФ), Ил-76.
> 
> В рамках ГОЗ проведены ремонт и модернизация 17 транспортных и боевых самолетов. Выполнены 11 крупных НИОКР – по самолетам пятого поколения, созданию задела по беспилотникам, ремонту и модернизации самолетов дальней авиации и ВТА.
> 
> В 2013 году мы должны в два раза увеличить поставки самолетов для МО РФ. *В плановом задании – 66 крылатых машин.* Все контракты заключены заранее. Для этого потребуется координация работ в рамках ФЦП ОПК.* Ремонт и модернизация предусмотрены для 17 самолетов типа МиГ-31, Су-33А и самолетов стратегической авиации Ту-160 и Ту-95.*
> 
> Должны быть заключены контракты по «Открытому небу». Также мы рассматриваем серьезное участие КАПО в кооперации по созданию линейки самолетов транспортной авиации. Есть и совместные планы с Индией по созданию среднего транспортного самолета и легкого военно-транспортного самолета.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

> В 2013 году нам предстоит начать поставки самолетов МиГ-29К для Минобороны РФ, для ВМФ России. Нам в 2013 году предстоит проделать большой объем работ и в ближайшее время *мы должны завершить согласование поставок самолетов МиГ-35 для ВВС России.* Для нас очень важным является обеспечение устойчивой эксплуатации самолетов МиГ-29СМТ. Поэтому налаживание серийного производства и увеличение объемов этого производства по модернизации самолетов МиГ-29 должна обеспечить выход на новый уровень.


Aviation EXplorer: Погосян Михаил Асланович: Итоги и планы ОАК 2012-2013

----------


## FLOGGER

> в ближайшее время мы должны завершить согласование поставок самолетов МиГ-35 для ВВС России


Это вселяет определенную надежду. Неужто это будет? Я был бы очень рад!

----------


## Observer69

Спали-спали и тут вдруг обнаружили, что если за техникой не следить, то она становится непригодной:

ВВС России лишатся учебных истребителей — Рамблер-Новости

----------


## Djoker

Журнал Взлёт : Ил-76МД-90А прибыл в Жуковский




> *Ил-76МД-90А прибыл в Жуковский* 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 января 2013 г. первый летный образец модернизированного транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-90А («476»), изготовленный в прошлом году ульяновским ЗАО «Авиастар-СП», прибыл на аэродром Летно-исследовательского института им. М.М. Громова в подмосковном Жуковском. Здесь продолжатся начатые минувшей осенью в Ульяновске летные испытания нового «транспортника», на который уже получен крупный стартовый заказ от Министерства обороны России. 
> 
> Первый полет опытного Ил-76МД-90А (RA-78650, серийный №01-02) состоялся на аэродроме Ульяновск-Восточный 22 сентября 2012 г. В воздух машину поднял экипаж АК им. С.В. Ильюшина под командованием заслуженного летчика-испытателя РФ Героя России Николая Куимова. Спустя две недели, 4 октября, машина была показана в полете внушительной правительственной делегации во главе с Президентом России Владимиром Путиным. После демонстрационного полета состоялось подписание контракта на поставку российскому Минобороны 39 серийных Ил-76МД-90А ульяновского производства на общую сумму почти 140 млрд руб. (около 4,5 млрд долл.).
> 
> В настоящее время на «Авиастаре» уже ведется постройка трех первых серийных Ил-76МД-90А. Их закладка в производство по договору с «ОАК – Транспортные самолеты» была произведена еще в 2010 г. По словам генерального директора ЗАО «Авиастар-СП» Сергея Дементьева, два из них должны быть готовы уже в этом году, а к поставкам заказчику планируется приступить с 2014 г. Перспективный производственный план предприятия предусматриваем постепенное увеличение ежегодных объемов выпуска Ил-76МД-90А вплоть до 18 самолетов в год к 2018 г. 
> ...

----------


## Холостяк

> Спали-спали и тут вдруг обнаружили, что если за техникой не следить, то она становится непригодной:
> 
> ВВС России лишатся учебных истребителей — Рамблер-Новости


*Почему спали? Это целенаправленные похороны разлагающегося трупа ВВС России. Хмммм. Не правильно сказал про Россию, у России и ВВС то и не было, просто вывеску сменили, перекрасили и знак поменяли. И шоб усе чувствовали эту ВВС России - написали на советских самолетах "ВВС России". Звучит! Это как на заборе написано х*й, а в реале за забором ничего и нет... Поэтому правильнее будет - разлагающего трупа того, что осталось от ВВС СССР.* 


Один из авторов доклада 4-го Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и проведения войсковых испытаний имени Чкалова (ЦПА) сообщил, что ресурс учебно-боевых самолетов Су-27УБ во всех авиаэскадрильях практически исчерпан.


«Всего в ВВС насчитывается около 70 учебно-боевых самолетов. Примерно 30 из них уже неспособны к полетам, оставшиеся 40 изношены на 90%. Уже в 2014 году летать будет не на чем, ведь на Су-27УБ выполняется основная часть полетов в строевых частях и учебных центрах», - рассказал он.По информации издания, особую тревогу вызвали отчеты ЦПА, в состав которого входит 10 учебных центров по всей стране.

Су-27 - основной истребитель-перехватчик России. Он существует в нескольких модификациях, и его боевая версия СМ активно проходит модернизацию - 55 истребителей уже получили индекс СМ-3. Но с учебно-боевым вариантом самолета УБ ситуация противоположная.

«Это при том, что на УБ летают гораздо чаще, чем на СМ, в соотношении примерно 70% на 30%. Они двухместные, за пилотом сидит инструктор, который контролирует его действия. А одноместные летают только на боевые действия и учебные пуски ракет и бомб», - продолжил он.

По его данным, три десятка неготовых УБ восстановлению уже не подлежат. У них трещины в крыльях, деформация корпуса. Еще примерно 10 машин скоро присоединятся к ним из-за заканчивающегося ресурса прочности крыльев и фюзеляжа, а у 15–20 самолетов осталось два–три летных часа общего ресурса. Такими темпами к концу 2013 года в летном состоянии останется не больше 15–20 учебно-боевых «сушек», к тому же им придется ставить ограничения по перегрузкам, чтобы они не развалились в воздухе. *Плачевное состояние основного учебно-боевого самолета России, конечно, не является секретом для главкомата ВВС.
*

Высокопоставленный офицер этой структуры сообщил, что еще в 2009 году тогдашний министр Анатолий Сердюков распорядился начать закупки новых многофункциональных двухместных Су-30. В марте 2012 года Минобороны заказало Иркутскому авиазаводу 30 истребителей, а в декабре еще 30.Проблема в том, говорит офицер главкомата, что первые же полученные в прошлом году машины стали использоваться как боевые, а не учебные, и из них начали формировать эскадрильи.

«Корпорация «Сухой» не успела довести до серийного производства новый одноместный Су-35, который сейчас должен поступать в войска. Вместо недополученных 35-х приходится использовать 30-ки. Это был приказ тогдашнего главкома Александра Зелина. Существует и двухместная модификация Су-35, которую в дальнейшем можно эксплуатировать как учебную, но она только разрабатывается», - пояснил он.

Независимый военный эксперт, один из авторов книги «Новая армия России», Антон Лавров считает, что у ВВС есть два варианта решения проблемы.

«Первый - провести капитальный ремонт всех имеющихся Су-27УБ, в том числе их двигателей. Этого с трудом хватит на нормальную боевую подготовку всей авиации, но это реалистично, отвечает современным возможностям ВВС и авиапрома. Второй - заменить Су-27УБ на Су-30. Учебный вариант можно сделать, предельно облегчив машину и сняв ненужные для учебного самолета оборудование», - заявил эксперт.

Хотя непонятно пока, сколько Иркутский авиазавод может произвести Су-30, но у летчиков будет уверенность, что полученные машины имеют полный ресурс и готовы к штатным перегрузкам в учебных целях, считает он.


Согласно последним планам закупок ВВС России, Су-35 должен массово прийти в войска в 2015 году. К этому времени в строевые части должны быть поставлено около 50 машин. Это позволит перенаправить часть Су-30 на учебные задачи. Однако для этого потребуется отдельное решение военного руководства, пишут «Известия».

----------


## Sr10

> Спали-спали и тут вдруг обнаружили, что если за техникой не следить, то она становится непригодной:
> ВВС России лишатся учебных истребителей — Рамблер-Новости


" _Пишу письмо директору Тырнета,
Поскольку боле некому писать –
Михал Виталич, крайний зампотеху,
Говаривал, что места лучше нету,
Где можно что угодно отыскать.
Мы служим в самой заднице России
(зачёркнуто)… на точке «Урожай»,
Нет здешних мест привольней и красивей,
Полкана злей и срочников сопливей...
(зачёркнуто)… не жизнь, а просто рай!
При Путине мы стали жить богато
(сломалась ручка, дальше карандаш) -
Вот только спарок нынче маловато,
А те, что есть (затёрто, было матом),
Не красят окружающий пейзаж.
Возьмем, к примеру, борт восьмидесятый –
Жар-птица с виду, толку ни на грош,
Пришел ресурс и трещин там богато...
На нем взлетишь - костей не соберёшь
Ничуть не лучше борт полсотни-первый
Не крашен вечность, выцвел и облез
И БРЭО сильно действует на нервы
Уволился как год последний спец...
Полста-четвертый был еще исправен
Когда на нем наш батя-командир 
в РП взлетел с гостившим генералом 
И колокол над взлеткой закрутил...
Мы просим вас, директора Тырнета -
Пришлите хоть на время спарок нам
Обидно, блин, к концу подходит лето,
Летающих УБ на базе нету...
Что ж, пропадать теперь таким орлам ?!
… Пишу опять директору Тырнета
(Уже послал пять писем заказных).
«Заявок много, значится, на лето» -
Сказал Виталич, крайний зампотеха,
Пришлите спарок, собственно… Любых!!!_"

----------


## FLOGGER

Здорово! Браво!

----------


## Djoker

В ЦВО на бомбардировщики Су-24М устанавливают новые прицельно-навигационные комплексы «Гефест» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *В ЦВО на бомбардировщики Су-24М устанавливают новые прицельно-навигационные комплексы «Гефест»*
> 
> 
> 
> На авиабазе «Шагол» (Челябинская обл.) Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) ведутся работы по установке на самолёты Су-24М новых прицельно-навигационных комплексов «Гефест».
> 
> До конца 2013 г. специализированными вычислительными системами (СВП-24) «Гефест» будут оборудованы все бомбардировщики соединения. Представителям авиапрома осталось установить СВП-24 на 8 Су-24М. После переоснащения точность применения авиационных средств поражения повысится в 3 раза.

----------


## Djoker

Свыше десяти вертолетов "Аллигатор" получит ЮВО к июлю 2013 года | РИА Новости




> *Свыше десяти вертолетов "Аллигатор" получит ЮВО к июлю 2013 года*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 фев — РИА Новости. Южный военный округ (ЮВО) в первом полугодии этого года получит свыше десяти боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", причем первая партия прибудет уже в феврале, сообщил РИА Новости в понедельник начальник пресс-службы ЮВО Игорь Горбуль.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Холостяк

> видео


Такие рекламные "ура!"-ролики прям вызывают смех.
Как журналист рассказывал про надежность, на том моменте "когда отказывает один из двигателей" сразу вспоминается когда недавно у этого "надежного" отказали сразу два и причем оба заглохли при применении оружия...

----------


## Djoker

Около 10 новейших самолетов Су-25СМ3 поступили на авиабазу в ЮВО | РИА Новости




> *Около 10 новейших самолетов Су-25СМ3 поступили на авиабазу в ЮВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 15 фев — РИА Новости. Первая партия новейших самолетов Су-25СМ3 в количестве около десяти единиц поступила на вооружение авиабазы в Краснодарском крае, сообщил журналистам в пятницу представитель Южного военного округа (ЮВО).
> 
> "В рамках гособоронзаказа на авиабазу ЮВО, дислоцированную в Краснодарском крае, поступила первая партия новейших самолетов Су-25 СМ3 в количестве около 10 единиц", — сказал офицер.
> 
> Он отметил, что одновременно с перевооружением авиации проводится переобучение летного состава на управление этим типом самолета в Центре боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава в Липецкой области.
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Мелихов Александр

Новую взлетно-посадочную полосу тестируют на аэродроме Ейска

15.02.13, 15:37 Краснодарский край

Испытания новой уникальной взлетно-посадочной полосы (ВПП) проводят 15 февраля на аэродроме в Ейске. Благодаря своим необычным размерам, три километра в длину и 100 метров в ширину, полоса может принимать все существующие в мире самолеты любой тяжести.

Участие в тестировании полосы принимают самолеты Ту-134 и Л-39, а также вертолеты Ка-27 и Ка-28, передает ГТРК "Кубань".

Как сообщали ЮГА.ру, реконструкцию аэродрома в Ейске начали в 2011 году. Проект предусматривает реконструкцию ВПП-2 и ВПП-1, строительство сети новых рулежных дорожек, мест стоянки самолетов, водосточно-дренажной сети аэродрома, современных очистных сооружений, пункта радиотехнического обеспечения полетов и контрольно-диспетчерского пункта.

----------


## FLOGGER

Как-то странно, мне кажется, тестировать ВПП для приема "самолетов любой тяжести" элками и вертолетами.

----------


## Sr10

> Как-то странно, мне кажется, тестировать ВПП для приема "самолетов любой тяжести" элками и вертолетами.


Если верить инфе с мест, о том что в Ейске будет большой аэродром для нью рашн беверли-хилз, то все логично. Карлсоны и бизнес-джеты. Монструазная впп для безопасности, дабы какой позолоченный джет с олигархом, "блекджеком и шлюхами" не выкатился, не приведи бог...
Плюс центр с вертолетами ПСС, ибо планируются яхт-клубы и на Черном и на Азове.

----------


## Холостяк

Уверен, что бабла распилили на этой ВПП не меряно! Это как дорога в Сколково - все равно что золотая. Только после посадки какого-нибудь, как обычно перегруженного, транспортника - надо опять денег для капитального ремонта...

А вот что пишут ЖЖисты: 

14 февраля в авиаград Жуковский приезжал ( точнее, прилетал ) раздавать обещания и пиариться и.о. губернатора Московской области Андрей Воробьёв. 
Воробьёву было заданы вопросы, касающиеся авиастроения.

Первый: прошло 5 лет с момента издания указа о создании НЦА ( Национального Центра авиастроения ), но кроме начала строительства штаб-квартиры ничего больше за эти годы не сделано.

Второй: почему в Московской области Министерство промышленности и науки преобразовано в Министерство инноваций и ивестиций?

Ответ Воробьёва, и.о. губернатора: " вот я пришёл, теперь всё будет.. Не знаю как насчёт технопарка, но вот экономическую зону портового типа нам обеспечат, "чтобы деньги мимо рта не проносить".

А то, понимаешь, сейчас наша авиация и аэродром - это кладбище, а ведь надо деньги зарабатывать! И потому науку и авиастроение - в помойку, а сделаем-ка мы на месте аэродрома с самой большой в Европе взлётной полосой грузовой терминал! И станем возить китайский ширпотреб! Круто будет! Уже подписано письмо от Алешина, Чемизова, Воробьева и Погосяна к Путину: про источник финансирования в 20 млрд. руб на первый этап, про 15 тысяч новых рабочих мест и прирост населения до 150 тысяч человек ( сейчас в Жуковском 100 тыс населения ). Ясно, что это будут вовсе не российские авиационные специалисты, а мигранты из ближайшего зарубежья - обслуга грузового аэропорта со складами.
Вот такие планы у Кремля относительно Национального центра авиации...
Кубинку полупродали, но далеко там до Москвы, пора похоронить уже там аэродром... Лучше ближе аэродромчик поиметь....

----------


## Eagle_rost

> Если верить инфе с мест, о том что в Ейске будет большой аэродром для нью рашн беверли-хилз, то все логично.


слова 859 центр МА Вам говорят о чем нибудь?

----------


## Djoker

Новости предприятия




> *Первый российский серийный Ил-76МД-90А готовится к передаче в производство окончательной сборки ЗАО «Авиастар-СП»*
> 
> 
> 
> Реализация проекта самолета Ил-76МД-90А идет согласно графику. 
> 
> На первом серийном самолете данной модификации, главным разработчиком которого является ОАО «Авиационный комплекс им.С.В.Ильюшина» началась завершающая стадия агрегатной сборки - стыковка с фюзеляжем крыла и хвостового оперения.
> 
> Процесс производства организован в две смены, - рассказывает заместитель руководителя проекта «476» Сергей Бондаренко. Цикл стыковки крыльев по цикловому графику  составляет 33 рабочих смены. Далее машина будет передана из агрегатно-сборочного производства предприятия на окончательную сборку.
> ...


ВЕДОМОСТИ - Минобороны купит самолеты в кредит




> *Минобороны купит самолеты в кредит*
> 
> Ведомство вдвое увеличит заказ на строительство самолетов — до 70 машин на сумму 280 млрд руб, но рассчитается не ранее 2017 года
> 
> 
> 
> Минобороны планирует увеличить почти вдвое заказ на ульяновском авиазаводе «Авиастар» (входит в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию, ОАК), рассказали источники, близкие к обеим сторонам переговоров. В октябре 2012 г. министерство договорилось о строительстве 39 военно-транспортных самолетов новой модификации Ил-76МД (Ил-476), теперь к ним добавится еще и 31 самолет-заправщик Ил-78. Каталожная стоимость каждого лайнера около 3,5 млрд руб. В общей сложности завод получит от Минобороны заказы примерно на 280 млрд руб., говорит один из собеседников «Ведомостей».

----------


## Иваныч

> Около 10 новейших самолетов Су-25СМ3 поступили на авиабазу в ЮВО | РИА Новости  
> За счет новой спутниковой системы самолет получил возможность выполнять боевое применение на высоте почти в 2 раза превышающей показатели штурмовика Су-25.


Несовсем понятно,что имеется в виду?
Кабина стала герметичной?

----------


## Sr10

Казачьей авиации - быть !
Казаки намерены возродить казачью авиацию

----------


## Djoker

Второй модернизированный А-50У:



RuAF News and Development Thread part 11 - Page 15 - Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums

----------


## Иваныч

Внезапная проверка ВС России выявила ряд проблем.
Заявил Герасимов на селекторном совещании, передает РИА «Новости».

Серьезную озабоченность вызывает большое количество неисправных летательных аппаратов. «Общий процент исправности авиации составляет 66%. Оперативное решение данного вопроса по восстановлению и ремонту авиационного парка - важнейшая совместная задача соответствующих органов военного управления и промышленности».

Недостатки также были выявлены у вертолетов Ми-9, Ми-24, самолетов Су-25.

----------


## muk33

> Новости предприятия


*"Дозиметрической"*,..........! Ну если уже на ОФИЦИАЛЬНОМ сайте авиапредприятия такие ляпсусы допускают, то потом неудивителен результат.....

----------


## Иваныч

Опубликована записка Контрольного управления президента РФ о состоянии дел в авиапроме.

С 2010 года в российском действующем коммерческом авиапарке количество зарубежных самолетов выросло почти в 15 раз и к началу 2012 года составило 616 единиц (41,4% от общего количества). И это произошло как раз в то время, когда в России «реализовывалась» Федеральная целевая программа «Развитие гражданской авиатехники России на 2002-2010 годы и на период до 2015 года», утвержденная правительством РФ в октябре 2001 года. А в ней для обеспечения конкурентоспособности гражданской авиатехники на внутреннем и внешнем рынках были предусмотрены разработка, модернизация и производство 17 типов самолетов, 9 вертолетов и 18 двигателей.

Что же получилось в сухом остатке? А то, что за свой период действия программа корректировалась шесть раз – разумеется, в сторону увеличения (на 66,1 млрд рублей, до 207,5 млрд рублей). Кроме того, в 2007-2012 годах авиапрому в лице ОАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация» государство отдало в виде взносов в уставный капитал, субсидий и так далее 247 млрд рублей. Тем не менее, как отмечается в документе Контрольного управления президента, «практически при полном освоении выделенных средств определенные Программой цели не достигнуты».

Читать полностью: Власти окончательно угробили гражданский авиапром | KM.RU

----------


## Антон

> *"Дозиметрической"*,..........! Ну если уже на *ОФИЦИАЛЬНОМ* сайте авиапредприятия такие ляпсусы допускают, то потом неудивителен результат.....


muk33,я по профессии web-программист,так вот я вам так скажу-как правило такую работу (выкладывание текстов на сайт) выполняют "девочки",которые вряд ли отличат Су27 от F-15, им  глубоко пофигу дозиметрический или еще там какой...

----------


## lindr

Подтверждаю.  :Frown: 

Мы выпускали несколько буклетов со своими изделиями, подбирали изображения с регистраторов, чтобы картинка была покрасивее, сами снимали аппаратуру. А потом отдавали макеты стороннему дизайнеру, который ни хрена не понимает в БРЭО, но умеет создавать печатную продукцию.

Получалось по разному...

----------


## Nazar

Сегодня, зайдя в одно из питерских заведений, встретил группу товарищей, гораздо старше меня, отмечающих День Советской Армии и Военно Морского Флота, неожиданностью для меня было встретить среди них полковника Сатановского Михаила Юрьевича, который тогда еще будучи подполковником, сажал горящий Миг-31 в Мончегорске, было очень приятно пожать ему руку, поздравить с праздником и просто немного пообщаться.

----------


## FLOGGER

> (выкладывание текстов на сайт) выполняют "девочки"


Мы ведь говорим не о  том, *кто* выкладывает, а о том, *что* выкладывают. К тому же, я думаю, там кроме "девочек" есть еще и "дяденьки", которые тоже за что-то зарплату поолучают.

----------


## Djoker

Новые вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступили на авиабазу ЮВО, дислоцированную в Краснодарском крае : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *Новые вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступили на авиабазу ЮВО, дислоцированную в Краснодарском крае*
> 
> 
> 
> Сегодня первая партия новых боевых вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступила на авиабазу армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированную в Краснодарском крае. Первые плановые полеты «Аллигаторов» по программе боевой подготовки начнутся в начале марта 2013 года.
> 
>  Боевые машины были изготовлены на ОАО ААК «ПРОГРЕСС» в г. Арсеньеве Приморского края. Затем самолетами военно-транспортной авиации они были перевезены в разобранном виде в Ростов-на-Дону, где специалисты завода «Росвертол» произвели их окончательную сборку.
> 
>  На этой неделе вертолеты совершили первые после сборки полеты в Ростове-на-Дону, после чего своим ходом перебазировались на авиабазу армейской авиации ЮВО в Краснодарском крае.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Фото Приморско-Ахтарских Су-25СМ:









Защита с неба: обновленный Су-25 - Фотопоток - SmartNews.ru

----------


## lindr

Так это наш старый знакомый на фото, где-то полгода назад серийник был записан.

Фото оттуда же. Защита с неба: обновленный Су-25 - Фотопоток - SmartNews.ru

----------


## Djoker

> Так это наш старый знакомый на фото, где-то полгода назад серийник был записан.


Да, б/н 07 с кубинского авиашоу. Там же б/н 06 со 100-летия ВВС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересная новость:
http://www.russianhelicopters.aero/ru/p … /3809.html

Минобороны покрасит вертолёты в цвета МЧС
10.11.2012 / Известия / Алексей Михайлов

Часть вертолетов Ми-8МТ будут оранжевые с синей полосой на боку

"Военно-воздушные силы России получат транспортные вертолеты Ми-8МТ, раскрашенные в цвета Министерства чрезвычайных ситуаций России, которое 18 лет возглавлял новоиспеченный министр обороны Сергей Шойгу. 
Новая цветовая гамма практически полностью повторяет раскраску самолетов и вертолетов МЧС России. С одним отличием — у техники МЧС корпус выкрашен в белый цвет, а оранжевый и синий нанесены в виде полосок. А корпус новых вертолетов Минобороны — полностью оранжевый. 
В главкомате ВВС «Известиям» сообщили, что вертолеты раскрасили в яркие цвета, потому что они предназначены для поисково-спасательной службы в Заполярье. 
— Совпадение с цветами МЧС случайно. Просто эта цветовая гамма позволяет быстро идентифицировать вертолеты в условиях Крайнего Севера, где преобладают белый фон зимой и буро-коричневый летом, — подчеркнул собеседник. 
Вертолеты были перекрашены в новые цвета на 356-м авиационном ремонтном заводе в Энгельсе, где проходили техобслуживание. На заводе «Известия» заверили, что главкомат ВВС выдал план расцветки задолго до назначения Шойгу министром обороны. 
— Это никак не связано с назначением Шойгу. Раскраску заказали еще в начале года. Разве что в ВВС уже тогда знали, кто будет новым министром, — отшутились на заводе. 
Летчики армейской авиации ВВС не понимают, зачем нужна такая раскраска, ведь поисково-спасательные вертолеты будут выполнять задачи не только в мирное, но и в военное время, под обстрелом противника, а яркие цвета будут их демаскировать. 
— Понятно, что когда не стреляют, такая раскраска лучше. Но если будет война, вертолету надо будет действовать скрытно, а оранжевый цвет делает машину очень заметной. Перекрасить ее обратно в защитный цвет быстро не получится — это можно сделать только на заводе, — рассказал «Известиям» вертолетчик одной из эскадрилий ВВС. 
По его словам, увлечение расцветкой МЧС сейчас набирает популярность в войсках. Уже сейчас в окружных поисково-спасательных отрядах часть вертолетов, преимущественно Ка-27, всегда имевших серую расцветку, украшены оранжевыми полосами. 
Другой летчик напомнил, что несмотря на поисково-спасательный уклон, сине-оранжевые вертолеты остаются боевыми. 
— Вся военная авиация предназначена для войны — хоть фронтовая, хоть армейская, хоть поисково-спасательная. Существуют «Схемы окраски самолетов и вертолетов», утвержденные главкомом ВВС. Оранжевый и синий цвета там не предусмотрены, — сказал летчик. 
Он напомнил, что в нынешнем году военная авиация перешла на новую схему окраски, отказавшись от зелено-коричневого камуфляжа. В июне на аэродроме под Санкт-Петербургом был официально представлен вертолет Ми-24 в темно-сером цвете, а также с измененными опознавательными знаками. 
Оранжево-синие Ми-8МТ поступят в распоряжение двух поисково-спасательных отрядов командования ВВС и ПВО в Западном военном округе (Мурманская область) и Центральном военном округе (Таймыр и Ямал)."
P.S. Примечательно, что чиновники из ВВС предусмотрительно заявили, что это "мероприятие" никак не связано с Шойгу. Если не ошибаюсь, то парой страниц ранее я комментировал пояснение чиновников из ВВС убрать синюю полоску из звезды тем, что она, якобы, демаскирует самолет. А как же теперь с демаскировкой?

----------


## Sr10

> А как же теперь с демаскировкой?


Да какая демаскировка? Радар звезду увидит ? Стингер или AIM-120 или китаезная поделка по звезде наводятся ?
Все просто как топор. Царь посадил нового воеводу на кормление. Вот он под себя и реорганизует, ему так привычней. Стол, кресло, диван, девок, под тот диван заточенных... Закончил в кабинете, взялся за остальное. Он в спасательном приказе черти-сколько сидел. Привык человек к розово-голубой гамме. О вкусах не спорят...
  Всегда так было. Пришел новый комполка – и  или солдатики одуванчики ползают-рвут, ибо “демаскируют”, или наоборот – канализационные люки под мухоморы красят.

----------


## Griffon

> Второй модернизированный А-50У:
> RuAF News and Development Thread part 11 - Page 15 - Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums


В новых цветах просто красавец!))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Все просто как топор. Царь посадил нового воеводу на кормление. Вот он под себя и реорганизует, ему так привычней.


Да все это понятно. Просто удивляет, как им не надоедает лизоблюдствовать и холуйствовать, находя всякий раз новые объяснения прихотям своих начальников.

----------


## muk33

Это еще не все: Военных обязали пришивать наградные планки на свитера и рубашки - Известия

----------


## Иваныч

Российские производители создают для ВДВ вертолет, который командующий Воздушно-десантными войсками РФ генерал-полковник Владимир Шаманов назвал в понедельник «машиной будущего».
«Это будет средний вертолет с мощным комплексом вооружения, – приводит ИТАР-ТАСС слова Шаманова. – Его боевые возможности будут проявляться в радиусе 10, 40 и 70 км».
«Машина будет со складывающимися винтами, эффективная в применении и недорогая»
По его оценке, сейчас «разрабатываются подходы к реализации этого проекта».

----------


## Sr10

> командующий Воздушно-десантными войсками РФ генерал-полковник Владимир Шаманов назвал в понедельник «машиной будущего».«Его боевые возможности будут проявляться в радиусе 10, 40 и 70 км».«разрабатываются подходы к реализации этого проекта».


Понедельник день тяжелый. Особенно после ДЗО... 
Шаманову больше не наливать.
Но задумка интересная - с 10 до 40 км он гражданский, дальше резкий всплеск боевых возможностей и снова тихий - до отметки 70км... Осталось подходы к нему найти.
Вообще можно больше комедии и сатиру не смотреть - новостей с МО с избытком хватает.

----------


## An-Z

Вы учитывайте, что сказаное пережевывается журнолажниками, в итоге смысл сказанного сильно искажается, вот эта мысль в пересказе РИА "Новости"
"Мы активно ведем работу с научно-исследовательскими центрами по выработке идеологии боевой машины будущего. Она видится как винтокрылый средний вертолет с мощным комплексом вооружения, способным совершать боевые броски от 10 до 70 километров, что позволит значительно повысить маневренность подразделений", — заявил генерал. Он пояснил, что машины будут иметь складывающиеся винты, отличаться простотой в управлении и невысокой ценой. "Наработки имеются, и мы продолжаем эту работу", — отметил Шаманов.


РИА Новости ВДВ получат российскую броню и вернут историческую память | РИА Новости

Но полюбому, умению выражать мысли военным надо учиться.

----------


## FLOGGER

Насчет "невысокой цены" интересно было бы посмотреть, точнее, узнать её. :Tongue:  Зачем складыавющиеся лопасти? Где он их будет складывать? В тылу врага или у себя на базе? Почему Ми-17 (и мод) не годятся? Как обычно: много вопросов и мало вразумительного.

----------


## Иваныч

> Насчет "невысокой цены" интересно было бы посмотреть, точнее, узнать её. Зачем складыавющиеся лопасти? Где он их будет складывать? В тылу врага или у себя на базе? Почему Ми-17 (и мод) не годятся? Как обычно: много вопросов и мало вразумительного.


Возможно стоит задача запихнуть вертолёт в транспортник и сбросить на парашюте,или без парашюта.
Возможно запихнуть в фуру,в ж.д вагон и привезти в нужное время в нужное место заправленный топливом и снаряжённый боекомплектом вертолёт.
Вертолёт быстро расправит крылья- лопости и  приступит к выполнению боевой задачи.

----------


## Sr10

У всех вертолетов палубного базирования лопасти складываются, иначе в ангар не пролезают. У некоторых еше и хвостовая часть разворачивается. А цена на стадии заказа эскизов всегда “невысокая’ – это в процессе НИОКР она расти начинает.

----------


## FLOGGER

Насчет лопастей в-тов палубного и не палубного базирования я осведомлен. Чтобы у наших в-тов балка складывалась - таких примеров не знаю. Чтобы он от этого стал дешевле - сомневаюсь. Насчет "невысокой цены" -  так ведь Шаманов имел в виде не стоимость "картинок", а в-та, наверное?



> Возможно запихнуть в фуру,в ж.д вагон и привезти в нужное время в нужное место заправленный топливом и снаряжённый боекомплектом вертолёт.


Иваныч, Вы бы хоть смайлик поставили, что ли?
Наверное, это будет новое слово в военной тактике: привезти разобранный в-т поближе к линии фронта, а, может, за нее(?), т. к. собранный и вооруженный он вря ли влезет не только в фуру, но и в ж\д вагон (с МИ-8 при таких перевозках снимают даже ПТБ, едет один фюзеляж), там его быстренько собрать и внезапно обрушиться на врага!
Так же непонятно, этот " винтокрылый средний вертолет" летать дальше 70 км сможет или это будет, если вообще будет, его предел? 
Мне кажется, вот эта фраза: "Шаманову больше не наливать" довольно точно рисует ситуацию. :Smile: 
Ну, а деньги? Деньги, думаю, не пропадут... :Tongue:

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, Вы бы хоть смайлик поставили, что ли?
> Наверное, это будет новое слово в военной тактике: привезти разобранный в-т поближе к линии фронта, а, может, за нее(?), т. к. собранный и вооруженный он вря ли влезет не только в фуру, но и в ж\д вагон (с МИ-8 при таких перевозках снимают даже ПТБ, едет один фюзеляж), там его быстренько собрать и внезапно обрушиться на врага!
> ...


Пытался развить мысль.
Иначе для чего он десантникам нужен,которых забросят глубоко в тыл,которые должны действовать автономно.Как обеспечить скрытность.
Сегодняшние времена диктуют подобную логику,при принятие решений.
Время для реализации "причуд",в обход науки пришло-всерьёз и надолго..

----------


## FLOGGER

> Иначе для чего он десантникам нужен


Вот и я тоже спрашиваю: для чего?

----------


## Иваныч

> Вот и я тоже спрашиваю: для чего?


Поживём,подождём пока очередной проект не затмит десантный вертолё.,
К примеру!
Танк-перепрыгивающий через линию фронта.

----------


## An-Z

Старо, подземный танк прорабатывался в советские годы.. я вот жду авианосец воздушно-космической и противолодочной обороны, адмирал какой то мечтал))) Все наши новости как то стремятся в "курилку"..

----------


## Sr10

> Насчет лопастей в-тов палубного и не палубного базирования я осведомлен. Чтобы у наших в-тов балка складывалась - таких примеров не знаю. Чтобы он от этого стал дешевле - сомневаюсь.


У камовых как-раз балка не складывается. Вместо этого они для сокращения длины нагородили соосную схему, так что приходилось на кобах мастрячить ангары с подъемной крышей. Имхо, складная балка обошлась-бы куда дешевле. 
Сухопутному вертолету складывать лопасти незачем, при транспортировке их проще снять. Предположу, что это десантный вертолет для перспективного подводно-космического авианосца, способного действовать во всех средах, о котором кто-то из МО рассказывал с год назад. 
Хотя идея не нова. Японцы строили такие в конце 2-й Мировой, разве что на космос тогда не замахивались. Базирующиеся в них складные гидросамолеты могли обрушить на Америку аж по две 250-килограммовки каждый. Самураям это не сильно помогло, правда...

----------


## Иваныч

> Старо, подземный танк прорабатывался в советские годы.. я вот жду авианосец воздушно-космической и противолодочной обороны, адмирал какой то мечтал))) Все наши новости как то стремятся в "курилку"..


Нам повезло,что на разработку подобных проектов у государства есть деньги и эффективные менеджеры.

Головное научное учреждение Роскосмоса – ЦНИИмаш – выступило с инициативой создания российских космических солнечных электростанций (КСЭС) мощностью 1–10 ГВт с беспроводной передачей электроэнергии наземным потребителям, пишут «Известия».

----------


## Pilot

Армейская авиация ЮВО провела масштабные учения с новейшими боевыми вертолетами Ми-28Н



МОСКВА, 4 марта. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Более 30 боевых вертолетов приняли участие в крупных летно-тактических учениях Южного военного округа /ЮВО/.

"Масштабные летно-такические учения армейской авиации завершились сегодня в Краснодарском крае и на Ставрополье. Мероприятия такого уровня проводится армейской авиацией округа только раз в год", - сообщили сегодня ИТАР-ТАСС в пресс-службе ЮВО.

В учениях приняли участие более ста летчиков, свыше 200 специалистов аэродромно-технического обеспечения и более 30 новейших ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" и транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-35М. Эти машины поступили на вооружение округа в 2012-2013 годах.

Экипажи вертолетов отработали задачи перебазирования на аэродромы, высадку тактического воздушного десанта на высокогорные площадки, а также уничтожение бронетехники и живой силы условного противника из штатных систем пушечного и ракетного вооружения.

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны и ОАК провели предварительные переговоры по передаче авиастроительной корпорации авиаремонтных заводов "Оборонсервиса"



МОСКВА, 4 марта. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Представители Министерства обороны РФ и Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации /ОАК/ проводят предварительные переговоры по передаче в ОАК авиаремонтных заводов, входящих в структуру "Оборонсервиса", конкретных сроков передачи пока нет. Об этом заявил сегодня корр.ИТАР-ТАСС представитель корпорации.

"ОАК и Минобороны РФ уже провели предварительные совещания по вопросу передачи из ОАО "Оборонсервис" в авиастроительную корпорацию семи авиаремонтных заводов. Однако пока нет никаких конкретных планов по самой процедуре и никаких конкретных сроков", - заявил представитель ОАК.

Так он прокомментировал сообщения некоторых СМИ о том, что ремонтные заводы ОАО "Оборонсервис" будут переданы ОАК, "Уралвагонзаводу" и Объединенной судостроительной корпорации / ОСК/.

По данным СМИ, в список семи заводов для передачи в ОАК входят 123-й авиаремонтный завод в /АРЗ/ Старой Руссе, 121-й АРЗ /подмосковная Кубинка/, 514-й АРЗ /г. Ржев/, 275-й АРЗ / Краснодар/, 308-й АРЗ /Иваново/, 325-й АРЗ /Энгельс/ и 570-й АРЗ /Ейск/.

Как сообщалось ранее, Минобороны и Минпромторг приняли решение оставить в ведении "Оборонсервиса" только несложный ремонт боевой и специальной техники. Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу не раз уже высказывал недовольство срывами сроков по ремонту техники на военных заводах, низким качеством ремонта и немотивированно высокими ценами.

----------


## skynomad

Напишут же, " вчера "должность принял, сегодня уже "много  раз высказывал недовольство"  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> срывами сроков по ремонту техники на военных заводах, низким качеством ремонта и немотивированно высокими ценами.


Интересно, а с переходом их в ОАК качество, количество и цены улучшатся? Проблемы пропадут?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> По данным СМИ, в список семи заводов для передачи в ОАК входят 123-й авиаремонтный завод в /АРЗ/ Старой Руссе, 121-й АРЗ /подмосковная Кубинка/, 514-й АРЗ /г. Ржев/, 275-й АРЗ / Краснодар/, 308-й АРЗ /Иваново/, 325-й АРЗ /Энгельс/ и 570-й АРЗ /Ейск/.


А что будет с остальными АРЗ - 12, 20, 150, 322, 356, 419, 810?

----------


## skynomad

Угу, интересно, что передают самые "вкусные" заводики? Или наоборот?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Как раз таки непонятна цель передачи того же 325-го, где ремонтируют Ан-12/72, 308-го с Ан-2/26/30/72. Ни один из этих типов ВС к линейке ОАК отношения не имеет.

----------


## Павел1988

А почему Пушкин не передали?

----------


## Djoker

В Северо-Западной зоне ответственности




> В 2013 году в составе объединения будет сформирована новая база армейской авиации на аэродроме Остров Псковской области. Это будет абсолютно новая структура, на  вооружёние которой поступят новые вертолёты Ка-52, Ми-35, Ми-28, Ми-26, Ми-8МТВ5. База будет комплектоваться наиболее подготовленным лётным составом. Лётчики уже находятся в центре боевой подготовки и переучивания в Торжке. Формирование воинской части завершится в первом полугодии.

----------


## Gefest83

Недавно узнал от военных в Монче, что ВВС собираются возвращать Полковую систему... Интересно, как они номера Полкам будут давать, или старые номера восстановят...

----------


## Павел1988

Да скорее всего старые вернут - ведь и про сухопутчиков позавчера новость прошла, что вернут исторические наименования и знамена. Тупость подобных аспектов реформы поражает, но если наши опять станут 159й Новороссийский гвардейский и т. д., а не какая-то неведомая херня авиабазы 7000, я буду только рад.

----------


## Igor_k

> Насчет "невысокой цены" интересно было бы посмотреть, точнее, узнать её. Зачем складыавющиеся лопасти? Где он их будет складывать? В тылу врага или у себя на базе? Почему Ми-17 (и мод) не годятся? Как обычно: много вопросов и мало вразумительного.


Может,имелось в виду это?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Может,имелось в виду это?


Не иначе. :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

Забавно... на брошенные заросшие аэродромы с точками РТВ ,комендатурами и разворованными дровами возвратятся по 5 еще живых бортов, что когда-то принадлежали тем полкам ? Это опять назовут полками ?  Укрупняли-то вроде как-раз потому-что пяток летных называть полком уже было неприлично. А авиабаза – понятие растяжимое. У украинцев вон давно авиабазы ;))
Скорее сердюковские “авиабазы” переименуют в шойгувский полки...  Интересно в какой конкретно, по длине шлейфа краснознаменности-орденоносности в названии ?  
Шизофрения прогрессирует...

----------


## Panda-9

> Забавно... на брошенные заросшие аэродромы с точками РТВ ,комендатурами и разворованными дровами возвратятся по 5 еще живых бортов, что когда-то принадлежали тем полкам ? Это опять назовут полками ?  Укрупняли-то вроде как-раз потому-что пяток летных называть полком уже было неприлично. А авиабаза – понятие растяжимое. У украинцев вон давно авиабазы ;))
> Скорее сердюковские “авиабазы” переименуют в шойгувский полки...  Интересно в какой конкретно, по длине шлейфа краснознаменности-орденоносности в названии ?  
> Шизофрения прогрессирует...


Забавно. Вы описали своё видение дальнейших событий и сами же назвали это шизофренией.

----------


## leha-lp

> но если наши опять станут 159й Новороссийский гвардейский и т. д., а не какая-то неведомая херня авиабазы 7000, я буду только рад.


А если они станут, 9 гвардейским Вилленским или 177 Московским, после того как всех "обновообличели" всегда будут те кто радуются и те кто не очень...

----------


## Иваныч

> А если они станут, 9 гвардейским Вилленским или 177 Московским, после того как всех "обновообличели" всегда будут те кто радуются и те кто не очень...


Лишь -бы не назвали -""Ost.Kos.Abt.600; Regiment von Jungschulz"" и т.д.
Те кто принимал решения начиная с расформирования полка "Нормандия-Неман",ликвидации исторический наименований-могут и не такое.

----------


## Griffon

Полк расформировали в связи с указанными выше причинами. Почётное наименование "Нормандия-Неман" и награды были сохраненны и переданы авиабазе.

----------


## Иваныч

> Полк расформировали в связи с указанными выше причинами. Почётное наименование "Нормандия-Неман" и награды были сохраненны и переданы авиабазе.


В Галёнках сегодня авиабаза -"Нормандия-Неман"?

----------


## An-Z

В Черниговке

----------


## Иваныч

> В Черниговке


Вот это новость.
Там же стояли вертолётчики и СУ-25,неужели и истребители появились?
Хотя было-бы название,а прилепить его можно к чему угодно,
вот только традиции не прилепишь никогда.

----------


## Sr10

> Вот это новость.
> Там же стояли вертолётчики и СУ-25,неужели и истребители появились?


Какие еще истребители ?  
Су-25 18-го Гв.ОШАП (того что от него осталась).

----------


## Иваныч

> Какие еще истребители ?  
> Су-25 18-го Гв.ОШАП (того что от него осталась).


Грустно всё это.
В Черниговке служил,в Галёнках очень часто бывал.
Вот оно было и нету!

----------


## Gefest83

Я так думаю, что 174 ГвИАП им. Сафонова не возродят(((, т.к. имя передали карабелам после расформирования 174-го...Эх, историю всю погубили...(((

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Я так думаю, что 174 ГвИАП им. Сафонова не возродят))), т.к. имя передали карабелам после расформирования 174-го...Эх, сторию всю погубили...))


С чего бы это вдруг то? Часть, находящаяся в Монче, имеет другие "корни".

----------


## Gefest83

Вы про в/ч 49207?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вы про в/ч 49207?


Этого номера я не знаю и сейчас с базами они многие поменялись, не суть важно. 174 полк расформирован в 2001 году, на его место сейчас уже пришла "свежая" группа из Котласа, а там история своя - Амдерму 72 полк объединили с местным Котласским 445 полком, из них получился в 94 году 458 полк, я же говорю, там свои корни же. Это совершенно другая часть, 174 сафоновский здесь вообще не при чем. Только аэродром один и тот же, и единственный (кажется) самолет из бывшего 174 полка на этот аэродром вернулся (я про именной второй по счету Б.Сафонов). Более того, в нынешней солянке в Монче еще и разведчики из 98 ограпа, вертолетчики из Аллакурти, теперь сам черт ногу сломит. Вот и вопрос возникает - при чем тут спрашивается 174 Гвардейский Печенегский Краснознаменный иап имени дважды Героя Советского Союза Б.Ф. Сафонова, с бывшей в/ч 49207, расформированный уже целых 12 лет назад???

----------


## KAV

> Более того, в нынешней солянке в Монче еще и разведчики из 98 ограпа, вертолетчики из Аллакурти, теперь сам черт ногу сломит.


И бомберы из Сиверской (бывший 67-ой бап).

----------


## Gefest83

> Этого номера я не знаю и сейчас с базами они многие поменялись, не суть важно. 174 полк расформирован в 2001 году, на его место сейчас уже пришла "свежая" группа из Котласа, а там история своя - Амдерму 72 полк объединили с местным Котласским 445 полком, из них получился в 94 году 458 полк, я же говорю, там свои корни же. Это совершенно другая часть, 174 сафоновский здесь вообще не при чем. Только аэродром один и тот же, и единственный (кажется) самолет из бывшего 174 полка на этот аэродром вернулся (я про именной второй по счету Б.Сафонов). Более того, в нынешней солянке в Монче еще и разведчики из 98 ограпа, вертолетчики из Аллакурти, теперь сам черт ногу сломит. Вот и вопрос возникает - при чем тут спрашивается 174 Гвардейский Печенегский Краснознаменный иап имени дважды Героя Советского Союза Б.Ф. Сафонова, с бывшей в/ч 49207, расформированный уже целых 12 лет назад???


Извините, но...Дело в том,что в моём мозгу Мончегорск ассоциациируется со 174 ГвИАП, вот как-то так в памяти отлажилось... отсюда и мои изречения... а № в/ч 49207 - это номер 174 ГвИАП...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> И бомберы из Сиверской (бывший 67-ой бап).


Да, забыл, спасибо за поправку.



> Извините, но...Дело в том,что в моём мозгу Мончегорск ассоциациируется со 174 ГвИАП


У меня тоже, но это не отменяет настоящего. Приходится по своим архивным папкам в части МиГа делать разделение - Мончегорск 174 до 2001 г., и Мончегорск "послекотласского" периода.

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны закупит 50 учебно-боевых самолетов в рамках новой программы вооружений 
МОСКВА, 14 мар - РИА Новости. Министерство обороны РФ в рамках государственной программы вооружений на 2016-2025 годы намерено закупить у Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) 50 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130, пишет в четверг газета "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на источник в аппарате министра.

"Старт работы был дан за три года и три месяца до момента принятия госпрограммы. Сейчас прорабатывается вопрос о ее наполнении", - сообщил газете источник в аппарате министра обороны Сергея Шойгу.

По данным издания, сумма сделки может составить более 23 миллиардов рублей, самолеты планируется собирать на Иркутском авиастроительном заводе. Новую госпрограмму в министерстве курируют начальник Генштаба Валерий Герасимов и начальник вооружений Юрий Борисов. В ОАК и министерстве обороны отказались комментировать эту информацию.

"Уже в планах возрождение Краснодарского, Сызранского и Челябинского авиационных училищ, которые были сокращены в ходе реформы армии. На ближайшие годы подготовка летного состава является для ВВС одной из приоритетных задач", - рассказал "Коммерсанту" источник в штабе Военно-воздушных сил.

Согласно действующей государственной программе вооружений на 2011- 2020 годы, военные планируют закупить 65 самолетов Як-130 до 2017 года.

Як-130 - это учебно-боевой самолет, разработанный ОКБ имени Яковлева. Он оборудован цифровой комплексной системой управления, которая позволяет переходить на автоматическое управление. Также самолет оснащен активной системой безопасности полта, благодаря которой в учебных целях можно перепрограммировать характеристики устойчивости и управляемости. Як-130 позволяет готовить пилотов на самолты 4 и 5 поколений.

----------


## Sr10

> И бомберы из Сиверской (бывший 67-ой бап).


Да, и разведчики с Севера 146 ораэ.
Если эту сборку надумают делать полком взад, то получится "смешной".

----------


## Torero

> Более того, в нынешней солянке в Монче еще и разведчики из 98 ограпа, вертолетчики из Аллакурти, теперь сам черт ногу сломит.


 Разве их перевели в Мончегорск?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Мелихов Александр

А для чего Кореновску самолетная полоса? Для чего вообще строить там реально новый аэродром с полосой 2500 м, когда рядом масса действующих и некогда оставленных? Одних только живых - Техас, Кущевка, Крымск, Ейск, Ахтари, Армавир, Анапа, да сам Краснодар-Северный епона в 20-30 км от Кореновска? Ни в одной области и крае РФ нет такого количества военных аэродромов, как в Краснодарском крае. В чем конва? (Кроме освоения средств конечно)...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Не совсем ВВС-овская новость, и тем не менее. Не иначе, как с Кореновском связано )).

Обновленные «кукурузники» вновь поднимутся в небо — ДОСААФ

Легендарные советские самолеты Ан-2 («кукурузники»), на которых будут установлены американские двигатели Honeywell, вновь начнут выпускаться после почти 40-летнего перерыва, заявил в интервью РИА Новости председатель Добровольной организации содействия армии и флоту (ДОСААФ) России генерал-полковник в отставке Сергей Маев. 

Далее по ссылке:
Обновленные

----------


## Djoker

> А для чего Кореновску самолетная полоса?





> Взлетно-посадочную полосу планируется построить достаточной длины для приема транспортной авиации. На плане в кабинете командира базы видны места для стоянки четырех Ил-76. Таковы требования высокомобильной армии нового облика: из Кореновска вертолеты быстро можно будет перебросить в любой отдаленный уголок страны.


«Здесь будет город-сад» - Новости общества и общественной жизни - МК




> Для чего вообще строить там реально новый аэродром с полосой 2500 м, когда рядом масса действующих и некогда оставленных?


Вот это уже непонятно.

----------


## Sr10

> В чем конва? (Кроме освоения средств конечно)...


А разве должно быть что-то кроме ... ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Легендарные советские самолеты Ан-2 («кукурузники»), на которых будут установлены американские двигатели Honeywell, вновь начнут выпускаться после почти 40-летнего перерыва,


Это еще надо будет посмотреть. Эту "новость" уже где-то обсасывали, я помню. Вроде, на Сухом. Насколько я помню, стоимость этого "мероприятия" около 1 млн баксов на один самолет. Это, ЕМНИС, МИНИМУМ. Читал об этом во "Взлете". Интересно, за чей счет "банкет" будет?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Sr10

ПС-90А, повешенный под крыло 76-го еще в СССР в 1985г – в РФ в 2013г все еще новый... 
Дебилятор такой дебилятор...

----------


## Djoker

Новые "Ансат-У" б/н 42, 43, 44, 45 и 46:



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Ка-226:



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Минобороны отказалось от идеи постоянного базирования авиагруппы истребителей МиГ-31 на Новой Земле
Новости Aviation EXplorer: Минобороны отказалось от идеи постоянного базирования авиагруппы истребителей МиГ-31 на Новой Земле
Пропустил, датируется еще февралем, но и тем лучше что одумались. Даже удивило! В целом правдиво хоть написано, за исключением "плюса" близости к границам...

----------


## FLOGGER

Может. оно, конечно. и лучше, что одумались. Только мне сдается, что "минусы" выглядят как-то странно. Много десятилетий там служили офицеры, и ничего, служили. Переносили все "тяготы и невзгоды" как положено. И зарплата и выслуга шли вдвойне. Конечно, наверное мечтали оттуда выбраться на "большую землю". Но стояли там не только летчики. Там были и моряки, и строители, и ЗРВ, и ПВО. Да и "партнеры" нас там не забывали, прилетали регулярно. Так что, оттуда теперь всех оттуда уберут? И еще одно мне непонятно:


> Он подчеркнул, что в случае обострения обстановки в Арктике ВВС России смогут за считанные часы сформировать там авиационную группировку.


Если и аэродром, и вся инфраструктура не в состоянии принять и управлять МИГ-31-ми, то как будет там действовать "авиационная группировка" для которой там ничего нет?
Я вообще не понимаю (правда, мне и не положено, наверное) как у нас прикрыты СеверА? В Талагах никого, в Амдерме никого, в Рогачах никого.

----------


## Sr10

> Так что, оттуда теперь всех оттуда уберут?


Оттуда уже всех давно убрали. Рогачево практически вымерло, всех живых эвакуировали в Белушью. Шары на сопках – пустые скорлупы. Вряд-ли кто-то всерьез поверил в постоянное базирование на НЗ, тем более МиГ-31. Помимо двойных зарплат еще надо где-то раздобыть самолеты для тех условий, и лс, способный там летать. Су-27 летом в хорошую погоду на денек-другой туда загнать можно, но не более. Тем самым продемонстрировав способность создать там авиагруппировку за несколько часов. Ну прокукарекали об этом, потом тихо слили – как и все подобные прожекты.  При СССР в Заполярье аэродромы-ЗРК-РТВ стояли на маршрутах подлета САК с США, сейчас это явно неактуально...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну что ж, убрали так убрали. Значит, не нужны, МО виднее. Просто, когда я там был, жизнь в Рогачах кипела. И полк МИГ-17-х (в то время) тоже особо без дела не сидел.



> При СССР в Заполярье аэродромы-ЗРК-РТВ стояли на маршрутах подлета САК с США, сейчас это явно неактуально


Т. е. сейчас такой угррозы нет, я правильно понял?

----------


## Sr10

> Т. е. сейчас такой угррозы нет, я правильно понял?


Имхо, это в прошлом. Янки своих стратегов урезали значительно – в строю около сотни В52 и менее 20 В2. Да и политический расклад не располагает к Армагедону. Хотя конечно, тем-же В2 ничто не мешает наведаться старым проверенным маршрутом, будут там на пути МиГ-31, или не будет их. Но на данный момент, кмк, никаких предпосылок к этому нет.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Имхо, это в прошлом. Янки своих стратегов урезали значительно


Спорить не буду. Тогда против кого мы собираемся строить пакду? Кого бомбить собираемся?

----------


## Sr10

> Тогда против кого мы собираемся строить пакду? Кого бомбить собираемся?


Сначала эту пакду надо построить. Наобещать можно что угодно – коммунизм к 1980г, отдельную квартиру каждой совецкой семье к 2000, кажись, пакфу к 2015, подводно-космический авианосец к 2025. В реале эти прожекты пока бомбят только бюджет РФ и никого больше.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вы забыли еще "продовольственную программу" упомянуть. :Redface:  Ну, а в целом согласен.

----------


## Павел1988

Как я понимаю, такой источник, как Известия, никого не смущает? Равно как и постившиеся здесь в конце прошлого года уважаемым Flanker-B фото из Рогачево и инфо о командировках Бесовецких на остров? О фотках откапиталенных гарнизонных домов в Рогачах умолчим.
Кстати, оригинальную статью в этой помойке кто-нибудь смотрел? Зря не смотрели - очень интересный материал. Черным по-белому написано, что аэродром (с только что переложенной ВПП) не может обеспечить работу 31х с полной БГ - ажно целых 46 тонн. При этом двумя абзацами ниже автор, типичный писатель руками, упоминает, что нынче в Рогачах только транспортники бывают - всякие там Ил-76, даже Ан-22 залетал. Кто-нибудь еще считает, что Ил-76 легче МиГ-31? 
Ни на что не намекаю, но мне все-таки кажется, что, прежде чем верить всякой лабуде от окончательно себя дискредитировавшей газетенки, имеет смысл либо подождать конкретной движухи на аэродроме, либо хотя бы дождаться официального заявления Минобороны.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Черным по-белому написано, что аэродром (с только что переложенной ВПП) не может обеспечить работу 31х с полной БГ - ажно целых 46 тонн. При этом двумя абзацами ниже автор, типичный писатель руками, упоминает, что нынче в Рогачах только транспортники бывают - всякие там Ил-76, даже Ан-22 залетал. Кто-нибудь еще считает, что Ил-76 легче МиГ-31?


Справедливости ради, ваше утверждение тоже некорректно. Ограничения аэродромов в отношении веса корректны к обсуждению тогда, когда речь идет о нагрузке колесом на точку, которая уже и расчитывается из взлетного или посадочного веса. Поэтому тут дискутировать некорректно, ибо что у Ил-76, что у Ан-22 толстенных-широченных колес на основных стойках - хоть жоп..й жри... Причем всё это применительно и к приемке, и к выпуску ВС. Причем в особых случаях устанавливают ограничения по количеству таких циклов в период. То есть как бы можно сесть и вылететь на тяжелом самолете, но раз или два в месяц например. Поэтому весовые данные и количество взлетов-посадок - это два, хоть и связанных, но разных критерия. Для обсуждения нужно знать актуальные данные по аэродрому Рогачево на сегодняшний день, т.е. после ремонта.
Что касается лично моего мнения - слетать "уколоть" МиГи могут, только свистни, а вот желающих на постоянку нет.
Внешнеполитическую сторону мы условно обсудили, а внутриполитическую не берусь пока ни обсуждать, ни исключать, особенно в контексте "нынешнего МО тире будущего возможного преемника".

----------


## Sr10

А еще в тех широтах часто "внезапно" бывает так :

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> А еще в тех широтах часто "внезапно" бывает так :


Да, только на этом фото Норильск, несколько ниже, приблизительно на уровне Амдермы.

----------


## Sr10

> Да, только на этом фото Норильск, несколько ниже, приблизительно на уровне Амдермы.


В Амдерме было то-же самое... только б/н МиГ-31 другие, а высота снега 1:1
Баян, конечно, но может кто не читал еще: severok1979 - ВОИНСКИЕ ЧАСТИ ; крайнее перебазирование на постоянку в Заполярье, как раз под Норильск, который южнее Рогачево.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А еще в тех широтах часто "внезапно" бывает так :


Да там, на НЗ, бывало и покруче. Но это  зимой. А там бывает еще и лето. :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

В строю Ан-22, пополнение |




> *В строю Ан-22, пополнение*
> 
> 
> 
> Сегодня, после капитального ремонта, с авиаремонтного завода города Иванова, вернулся Ан-22 с бортовым номером 09341. В 15:00 крылатая машина покинула аэродром Северный — Канатный и направилась в сторону дома. С Возвращением! Видео предоставлено сайтом *дежурка*.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Меж тем незаметно, ещё в феврале, докрасили второй А-50У. Фото с VPK, первоисточник вроде Keypublishing.
По-моему, ещё не было здесь.



+
Спасибо *A.F.* за ссылку на "официальный релиз"

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Я по-прежнему бл...ь аххху...аю с вещей, которые происхдят в ВВС в эти годы! Нынче вон чего происходит:
http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/70585/3/
Челябинск, 7 февраля. Для передислокации авиабазы «Шагол» на аэродром «Уруп» потребуются миллиарды, сообщают СМИ.

То есть с Бады-Джиды гарнизоны с корнями-семьями в Шагол выдернули, а теперича громко Челябинску, давайте скажем Упрун рассмотрим! Упрун!!! Вертолетный! Вот кому могло в голову прийти такое?

----------


## KAV

> То есть с Бады-Джиды гарнизоны с корнями-семьями в Шагол выдернули, а теперича громко Челябинску, давайте скажем Упрун рассмотрим! Упрун!!! Вертолетный! Вот кому могло в голову прийти такое?


Так никто никого никуда пока и не передислоцирует...




> Участники встречи пришли к выводу, что передислокация «Шагол» в это место потребует миллиардных ассигнований, которые на настоящий момент не заложены ни в один бюджет.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Да и слава богу. Я о том, что хватило же ума поехать образованной толпой за 150 верст, чтоб убедиться, да вот, действительно не подходит вертолетка для самолетов! Оно ж ведь и без поездки то понятно... Если уж это игра на публику, то уж могли бы на пустующий аэродром с нормальной полосой съездить, вполне очевидно, как мне кажется... А там уже и смотреть, есть жилье, нету... В Тагиле живой и пустой аэродром в конце концов...

----------


## Stranger

> Да и слава богу. Я о том, что хватило же ума поехать образованной толпой за 150 верст, чтоб убедиться, да вот, действительно не подходит вертолетка для самолетов!


Там нужно просто ВПП отремонтировать, а это дорого:
Тихое небо над Челябинском стоит более 1 млрд рублей. 

Список военных аэродромов России
Упрун
ВПП (длина и ширина)    2500x40

----------


## Sr10

Собственно вид с картографического спутника
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

----------


## Djoker

Авиагруппа истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ заступила на боевое дежурство в Новосибирской области : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *Авиагруппа истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ заступила на боевое дежурство в Новосибирской области*
> 
> 
> 
> Экипажи авиационной группы истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ заступили на боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне административных, промышленных и военных объектов в Новосибирской области. 
> 
>  Развёртывание дополнительных дежурных сил и средств связано с усилением авиационной группировки, отвечающей за безопасность воздушного пространства Сибири.
> 
>  Ранее боевое дежурство несло истребительно-авиационное подразделение, дислоцированное в Омске, но в 1998 году оно было расформировано, а его функции возложили на другие лётные части. 
> ...


Фото:



&#34;Споттинг&#34; в Новосибирске - Страница 155 - Фотографии - AVSIM.su Forums

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Там нужно просто ВПП отремонтировать, а это дорого:
> Тихое небо над Челябинском стоит более 1 млрд рублей. 
> 
> Список военных аэродромов России
> Упрун
> ВПП (длина и ширина)    2500x40


Мда, тьфу, я на эмоциях перепутал с Троицком ))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Там нужно просто ВПП отремонтировать, а это дорого:
> Тихое небо над Челябинском стоит более 1 млрд рублей.


Смешно говорить о том, что 1 млрд для введения в строй аэродрома - это дорого. Небезызвестный стадион в Питере изначально оценивался в 6.6 млрд в 2006 году. Это *стадион!* Теперь, спустя всего 6 лет, он оценивается уже в 34,9 млрд! Так что, не надо. На эти деньги, что пойдут на стадион, можно десятка два аэродромов отремонтировать. Так что, речь может идти *только о нежелании* это делать. Вспомните еще о многомиллиардных хищениях в МО, в Сочи, на строительстве к саммиту АТЭС и Вы поймете, что 1 млрд тут, как отговорка (если таковая будет) - не катит.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Смешно говорить о том, что 1 млрд для введения в строй аэродрома - это дорого. Небезызвестный стадион в Питере изначально оценивался в 6.6 млрд в 2006 году. Это *стадион!* Теперь, спустя всего 6 лет, он оценивается уже в 34,9 млрд! Так что, не надо. На эти деньги, что пойдут на стадион, можно десятка два аэродромов отремонтировать. Так что, речь может идти *только о нежелании* это делать. Вспомните еще о многомиллиардных хищениях в МО, в Сочи, на строительстве к саммиту АТЭС и Вы поймете, что 1 млрд тут, как отговорка (если таковая будет) - не катит.


А также на фоне более близкого к теме желания МО потратить видимо всё-таки имеющиеся 6,5 млрд на новый аэродром в Кореновске...

----------


## APKAH

> А также на фоне более близкого к теме желания МО потратить видимо всё-таки имеющиеся 6,5 млрд на новый аэродром в Кореновске...


6,5 млрд рублей кажется сумасшедшая сумма для аэродрома...но если взять калькулятор...то оценочная стоймость дома Абрамовича и дома Батуриной в Лондоне стоят в полтора раза дороже...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А также на фоне более близкого к теме желания МО потратить видимо всё-таки имеющиеся 6,5 млрд на новый аэродром в Кореновске...


Вот и слава богу, пусть строят.



> 6,5 млрд рублей кажется сумасшедшая сумма для аэродрома


А 8 млрд за трамплин в Сочи?

----------


## Sr10

Ъ-Газета - "Задымление" с летательным исходом

Слухи о кончине пациента, похоже, оказались небеспочвенными... 
"Дыма без огня не бывает" (народ)

----------


## Иваныч

На модернизацию истребителя МиГ-31 потребуется около 50 млрд рублей, сообщил главком ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
Бондарев отметил, что только на опытно-конструкторские работы по МиГ-31 потребуется около 25 млрд рублей, передает РИА «Новости».
Главком добавил, что необходимо будет провести замену навигационного оборудования, а также системы вооружения, чтобы привести самолет к современному типу.
Он высказал мнение о том, что целесообразнее задействовать эти деньги на строительство совершенно нового самолета, который будет «в два–три раза лучше, чем МиГ-31».
Ранее в четверг стало известно, что в ходе круглого стола в Госдуме ряд участников предложил Минпромторгу прекратить утилизацию самолетов МиГ-31.

Эксперты рекомендовали «сохранить имеющийся парк самолетов МиГ-31 до принятия на вооружение» новых подобных или лучших боевых машин.

А глава комитета Госдумы по обороне Владимир Комоедов заявил, что Россия способна восстановить производство МиГ-31 в кратчайшие сроки.
Свойства этого самолета, по его словам, позволят значительно повысить обороноспособность страны.

«Этому самолету не будет равных в мире, это не конкуренция Су, а дополнение к ним», – добавил он.

Комоедов подчеркнул, что совместно с авиацией система ПВО в России способна уничтожить до 65% самолетов любых типов, вторгшихся в воздушное пространство страны, что, по его мнению, не допустит развязывания широкомасштабной войны против России до 2025 года.
Депутат напомнил, что в Советском Союзе и в России было произведено около 500 самолетов МиГ-31 и их модификаций.
А на сегодняшний день в войсках осталось «не более 120 единиц». 
«Для России внутренние угрозы, проистекающие из слабости экономики, более опасны, чем внешние. Тем не менее на нас готовы обрушиться около 5 тыс. ракет морского базирования (США), которые способны охватить до 80% европейской и дальневосточной территории России и нанести поражение нашему оборонно-промышленному комплексу до 65%», – приводит слова Комоедова РИА «Новости».
Комоедов добавил, что на сегодня Россия осуществляет контроль своего воздушного пространства лишь на 33%, а на больших высотах – до 51%.
«Всепогодный истребитель-перехватчик дальнего действия МиГ-31 при грамотно проведенной модернизации по своим тактико-техническим параметрам еще минимум 10–15 лет будет превосходить современные отечественные и зарубежные аналоги»-сказал Комоедов.

Комоедов рассказал, что у данного типа самолетов будет отсутствовать конкуренция в таких направлениях боевого применения, как перехват и уничтожение воздушных наземных и надводных носителей крылатых ракет, обнаружение низколетящих (беспилотных летательных аппаратов) крылатых ракет и оперативное развертывание противовоздушной обороны на неприкрытых направлениях.

Кроме того, добавил председатель комитета Госдумы по обороне, данная модернизация позволит контролировать воздушное пространство по широкому фронту небольшим количеством самолетов.

ЗЫ.Комоедов умный в отличие от...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Он высказал мнение о том, что целесообразнее задействовать эти деньги на строительство совершенно нового самолета, который будет «в два–три раза лучше, чем МиГ-31».


Интересно, что Бондарев имеет в виду?



> ряд участников предложил Минпромторгу прекратить утилизацию самолетов МиГ-31.


Радостно, что у нас авиацией, в т. ч. и военной, занимается *Мин*пром*торг!*  :Smile: Интересно, насколько распространена в мире такая практика? Хотя ничего удивительного в этом и нет: возглавлял же бывший директор Ленмебельторга МО почти 6 лет. :Tongue:

----------


## Иваныч

> Интересно, что Бондарев имеет в виду?.


Финансовые потоки разные.
http://vz.ru/top/
Возмутила Савицкую и идея адаптации новых истребителей Су-35 и Т-50 к выполнению нынешней роли МиГ-31. По ее мнению, эти самолеты изначально предназначены для других задач. 

«Товарищи, ну это же разные машины! Мы что дети что ли? Одно дело - фронтовой бомбардировщик, другое - авиационный комплекс-перехватчик. Ну разные машины! Да, локаторы на Су-35 и Т-50 заложили новые, их можно использовать, но предназначены они для другого, - отметила она. - Дальность пуска ракет МиГ-31 - минимум 240 км, а у Су-35 какая, извините? 40 км. Вопросы есть? Что я не права, командующий ВВС? Ну, значит вы не знаете! Значит, на этих машинах не летали! А летчики-испытатели, которые летали на этих машинах, знают».

Михаил Каштан остудил страсти, признав, что возобновлять производство МиГ-31 правительство все равно не будет. Зато модернизация существующих должна быть приоритетным направлением для ОПК, утешил он депутатов.
«Одно из направлений модернизации сейчас - придание МиГ-31 функции фронтового бомбардировщика, включая бомбометание и применение управляемых авиационных бомб, - сказал Каштан.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Михаил Каштан остудил страсти, признав, что возобновлять производство МиГ-31 правительство все равно не будет.


Вот и ответ. Покричали и будет вам, называется...



> «Одно из направлений модернизации сейчас - придание МиГ-31 функции фронтового бомбардировщика, включая бомбометание и применение управляемых авиационных бомб, - сказал Каштан.


Чё? Это что еще за бред???

----------


## Павел1988

Я теперь почти уверен, что будут возобновлять пр-во. Иначе не имело смысл шумиху поднимать. Само собой, вопрос сей решает уж точно не господин Каштан, никому доселе неведомый, а несколько человек, коих мы по именам прекрасно знаем. Раз базар зашел, значит подвижки есть. Скорее всего, попытаются пропихнуть это в ГОЗ до 2025го года. Интересная возня начинается, однако.

----------


## PPV

> ...«Товарищи, ну это же разные машины! Мы что дети что ли? Одно дело - фронтовой бомбардировщик, другое - авиационный комплекс-перехватчик. Ну разные машины! Да, локаторы на Су-35 и Т-50 заложили новые, их можно использовать, но предназначены они для другого, - отметила она. - Дальность пуска ракет МиГ-31 - минимум 240 км, а у Су-35 какая, извините? 40 км. Вопросы есть? Что я не права, командующий ВВС? Ну, значит вы не знаете! Значит, на этих машинах не летали! А летчики-испытатели, которые летали на этих машинах, знают»...


При всем моем уважении к Савицкой, даже со скидкой на полемический задор...
Если уж ты выступаешь как эксперт, не стоит кидаться такими фразами. 
Су-35 и Т-50 это не фронтовые бомбардировщики.
Дальность каких ракет на МиГ-31 равна минимум 240 км?

----------


## PPV

> Я теперь почти уверен, что будут возобновлять пр-во. Иначе не имело смысл шумиху поднимать. Само собой, вопрос сей решает уж точно не господин Каштан, никому доселе неведомый, а несколько человек, коих мы по именам прекрасно знаем. Раз базар зашел, значит подвижки есть. Скорее всего, попытаются пропихнуть это в ГОЗ до 2025го года. Интересная возня начинается, однако.


Вашими бы устами да мед пить. Вы представляете, что творится на Нижегородском заводе после 20 лет ничегонеделания?
А представляете себе объем работ, который нужно выполнить для того, чтобы заново запустить самолет в серию и поднять на ноги всю разрушенную кооперацию?
А где найти для этого трудовые ресурсы? При той зарплате, которая есть в этой отрасли?...

----------


## Sr10

> Чё? Это что еще за бред???


Никакого бреда. Планируется очередной распил нефти между “своими”, под который подводится некая теоретическая платформа. В данном случае МиГ-31 фронтовой бомбардировщик. Название проекта уже неважно, в принципе можно объявить даже о разработке гиперсветового звездолета-перехватчика метеоритов на базе Су-27 с постоянным базированием на Луне. Деньги уйдут за кордон (частично влившись в экономики развитых стран, возможно даже поучаствуют в разработке какого-нибудь F-XL), пар – в свисток, как всегда.

----------


## Павел1988

))))Уважаемый, чего курите?

----------


## Igor_k

> Дальность каких ракет на МиГ-31 равна минимум 240 км?


Наверно,изд.620?
А каких 40км для Су-35?
Но,вообще,для Савицкой защита Миг-31 -дело семейное

----------


## FLOGGER

> «Одно из направлений модернизации сейчас - придание МиГ-31 функции фронтового бомбардировщика, включая бомбометание и применение управляемых авиационных бомб, - сказал Каштан.


Опять вопросы.
1)Кто такой Каштан? Откуда он? Что за "специалист"?
2)*Зачем* МИГ-31-му "функции фронтового бомбардировщика"?
3)Зачем к имеющемуся парку машин, которые могут работать "по земле" пристегивать еще и МИГ-31?
4) Если его, несчастного, будут переделывать в бомбер, значит его доведение до уровня БМ - побоку? Тогда в итоге не будет ни того, ни другого.

----------


## paralay

> А каких 40км для Су-35?


Нолик случайно опустили :)

----------


## Иваныч

> Опять вопросы.
> 1)Кто такой Каштан? Откуда он? Что за "специалист"?
> 2)*Зачем* МИГ-31-му "функции фронтового бомбардировщика"?
> 3)Зачем к имеющемуся парку машин, которые могут работать "по земле" пристегивать еще и МИГ-31?
> 4) Если его, несчастного, будут переделывать в бомбер, значит его доведение до уровня БМ - побоку? Тогда в итоге не будет ни того, ни другого.


1.Член Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве РФ Михаил Каштан.
2,3.Предполагаю,что бомбить он будет не с пикирования,а допустим по мосту ракетой "большой дальности".
Наверное станцию доработают для обнаружения НЦ.Возможно это будут тактические ЯБ.
Скорость с-та большая,вполне можно использовать как носитель.Авиации сегодня не так много.
Но это чисто мои мысли.В СССР носителей ТЯО было много.У нас в части -десятка самолётов.
4.Каштан."Мы не можем модернизировать его бесконечно, лишь какое-то время продлевать летный ресурс. В дальнейшем нам, безусловно, нужны такие самолеты. Необходимо рассмотреть передачу в ВВКО (Войска воздушно-космической обороны) каких-то частей истребительной авиации, когда они будут целенаправленно осуществлять перехват целей на всех высотах"

ИХМО.Возобновлять или не возобновлять производство?
Обьявить о возобновление,это большая ответственность,а если не удастся наладить производство на Соколе.
Такие самолёты делает не один завод,а целая страна.В которой исчезли целые отрасли промышленности.
Закупать комплектующие у китайцев!?)) 
Это обнажит возможности нашей сегодняшней промышленности.
Если удастся запустить производство,возможно ,что-то и осталось,в том числе технологии .Придётся собрать кадры,подучить новые.
Хороший задел на перспективу.
Если из этого ничего не выйдет,то что-то новое не сделаем тем более.
Или это будут мизерные количества.
А новую технику можно разрабатывать до бесконечности,осваивая на безбедную жизнь народные деньги.

----------


## FLOGGER

> 1.Член Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве РФ Михаил Каштан.


Это я уже выяснил, что он из ВПК. Там-то он откуда взялся?  В каких областях он "спец"? Я с большой охотой допускаю, что он такой же спец, как Сердюков. Там сейчас, чувствую, много таких "спецов" развелось.



> 2,3.Предполагаю,что бомбить он будет не с пикирования,а допустим по мосту ракетой "большой дальности".


Иваныч, Вы это серьезно? А на кой ляд нам тогда СУ-24, 25,34, 35, Т-50 (двух последних, правда, пока еще нет, но через неск. лет будут), МИГ-29 (в некоторых ипостасях)?



> Наверное станцию доработают для обнаружения НЦ.


Объясните, зачем *перехватчику* переделывать станцию под НЦ? Может, тогда полезнее было бы доработать ее по ее прямому назначеню, если уж собираются ее модернизировать? (в чем я очень сильно не уверен, подозреваю, что это блеф)



> Возможно это будут тактические ЯБ.


См. абзац 2.



> 4.Каштан."Мы не можем модернизировать его бесконечно,


Значит, он все-таки дурак. Что значит "бесконечно", а сколько раз МИГ-31 уже модернизировали? Много? Единственная известная - это БМ. Да и то ее провели, как я понимаю, лишь на небольшой части парка.



> Необходимо рассмотреть передачу в ВВКО (Войска воздушно-космической обороны) каких-то частей истребительной авиации, когда они будут целенаправленно осуществлять перехват целей на всех высотах"


Красав*Е*ц! Нет слов! Премию в студию!
P.S. Я точно так же не понимаю, зачем пытаются заставить СУ-34 работать по воздуху? Кстати, как там дела с этой темой?

----------


## lindr

> P.S. Я точно так же не понимаю, зачем пытаются заставить СУ-34 работать по воздуху?


Заказчик захотел. Хотят бомбить без прикрытия.  




> Кстати, как там дела с этой темой?


Работает. Параметры режиме В-В соответствуют ТЗ.

----------


## Sr10

А в чем проблема УР ВВ подвесить и пустить с Су-27ИБ ? Он вроде на первом показе в начале 90-х уже с ними стоял. Истребитель-бомбардировщик. Первое слово обязывает.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Заказчик захотел. Хотят бомбить без прикрытия.


Представляю себе картину: шлепает себе одинокий СУ-34, ташит 6-7 т бомб. Вдруг навстречу пара Ф-15, на свою голову. Он их быстренько сшибает и продолжает путь. Идиллическая картинка получается.



> Работает. Параметры режиме В-В соответствуют ТЗ.


Ну, слава богу. А то мой товарищ в 10 году там (в Ахтубе) полгода просидел с этим локатором.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А в чем проблема УР ВВ подвесить и пустить с Су-27ИБ ?


Подвесить и пустить можно. Только *куда?*



> Он вроде на первом показе в начале 90-х уже с ними стоял.


Стоять можно с чем угодно. В 92-м году МИГ-21 с Р-73 и Р-27 стоял...



> Истребитель-бомбардировщик. Первое слово обязывает.


У нас изначально и Су-24 штурмовиком считался. А первое слово в данном случае не обязывает, а показывает откуда ноги растут (ИМХО).

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, Вы это серьезно? А на кой ляд нам тогда СУ-24, 25,34, 35, Т-50 (двух последних, правда, пока еще нет, но через неск. лет будут), МИГ-29 (в некоторых ипостасях)?
> 
> Объясните, зачем *перехватчику* переделывать станцию под НЦ? Может, тогда полезнее было бы доработать ее по ее прямому назначеню, если уж собираются ее модернизировать? (в чем я очень сильно не уверен, подозреваю, что это блеф)
> 
> См. абзац 2.
> P.S. Я точно так же не понимаю, зачем пытаются заставить СУ-34 работать по воздуху? Кстати, как там дела с этой темой?


Зачем с МИГ-31 бросать бомбы?
Я исхожу из сказанного.Не-зачем,а как это можно обьяснить.
Пытаюсь рассуждать "логически".
Большая высота,большая скорость на большой высоте.Не всякий ЗРК достанет,а уж истребители-перехватчики тем более.
Про СУ-34 не в курсе.Хотя при ограниченном количестве с-тов в сравнение с НАТО,возможно многофункциональность не лишняя.

----------


## Sr10

> Подвесить и пустить можно. Только *куда?*


Изделие с ТГС пойдет в самое горячее место... а на 42-м борту на первом показе Р-73 и висели. 




> Стоять можно с чем угодно. В 92-м году МИГ-21 с Р-73 и Р-27 стоял...


27ИБ еще делали с начала-середины 80-х все-же еще не для попила, а для работы. Но не успели доделать. Уже потом “20 лет спустя”, прямо по Дюма, доделали как сумели, непонятно для чего (если распил не учитывать). А этот МиГ в 1992г – так от вопрошавших о нем сами микоянцы бегали и глаза прятали. 




> У нас изначально и Су-24 штурмовиком считался. А первое слово в данном случае не обязывает, а показывает откуда ноги растут (ИМХО).


Штурмовик все-же Су-25. Собственно назвать можно как угодно, но конструкция 24-го на огневое воздействие не была рассчитана абсолютно. В Афгане Су-24 оказывали непосредственную поддержку пехоте с воздуха, конечно, но - с высот, тогда ума хватало не снижаться и использовать его ПНС. Это потом, к маленькому победоносному освободительному походу в Абхазию, ума уже не было...  
В нынешнем Афгане В-1В, например, по вызову иногда работают (хотя в основном со спутниковым центром контактируют, и осведомлены о местонахождении талибов лучше любого наземного спецназа), в Африке Рафали сейчас занимаются тем-же самым...  Чистые штурмовики А-10 постепенно выводят в запас, ибо нет больше танков, уничтожать которые они предназначались. Все сильно поменялось в мире, и Су-27ИБ в 2013г как-бы ни к селу ни к городу ни в красную армию (если распил не учитывать).

----------


## Igor_k

> Все сильно поменялось в мире, и Су-27ИБ в 2013г как-бы ни к селу ни к городу ни в красную армию (если распил не учитывать).


Ну,это в другом мире.Где господство в воздухе есть по определению,нет проблем с дозаправкой и имеются АСП всех типов,размеров и цветов

----------


## lindr

> Представляю себе картину: шлепает себе одинокий СУ-34, ташит 6-7 т бомб. Вдруг навстречу пара Ф-15, на свою голову. Он их быстренько сшибает и продолжает путь. Идиллическая картинка получается.


Все вопросы к авторам ТЗ. Плюс была к конце 80-х идея гомогенных ударных групп. Вспомните идеи повесить на Ту-22М3 ракеты В-В. 

Более того как только речь заходит о модернизации Су-24 или Ту-22, Ту-95МС или Ту-160 заказчик спрашивает всех кандидатов : а режиме В-В что сможете обеспечить? Без шуток.




> Ну, слава богу. А то мой товарищ в 10 году там (в Ахтубе) полгода просидел с этим локатором.


И не он один - сделать локатор с хорошими хар-ками В-В и В-З *очень трудно*.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Плюс была к конце 80-х идея гомогенных ударных групп. Вспомните идеи повесить на Ту-22М3 ракеты В-В. Более того как только речь заходит о модернизации Су-24 или Ту-22, Ту-95МС или Ту-160 заказчик спрашивает всех кандидатов : а режиме В-В что сможете обеспечить? Без шуток.


Да какие уж тут шутки... На мой дилетантский взгляд, это не от ума.
Про Ту-160 где-то читал, что была такая идея (мыслью, мне кажется, это назвать трудно) сделать из него дальний перехватчик.



> И не он один - сделать локатор с хорошими хар-ками В-В и В-З *очень трудно*.


Не сомневаюсь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Изделие с ТГС пойдет в самое горячее место...


Все понятно.



> А этот МиГ в 1992г – так от вопрошавших о нем сами микоянцы бегали и глаза прятали.


А могли бы и не бегать. Отвечали бы бодро:"Да, дескать, работаем над этим". 



> Штурмовик все-же Су-25.


Да кто б спорил

----------


## Sr10

> Про Ту-160 где-то читал, что была такая идея (мыслью, мне кажется, это назвать трудно) сделать из него дальний перехватчик.


А из Ту-22М3 хотели сверхзвуковой салон сделать. С окошками, блекджеком и дамами полусвета. Наверное для главкома. Дошли до стадии модели 1:48 или около того и почему-то остановились...

----------


## lindr

> А из Ту-22М3 хотели сверхзвуковой салон сделать. С окошками, блекджеком и дамами полусвета. Наверное для главкома. Дошли до стадии модели 1:48 или около того и почему-то остановились...


А из Супер джета хотели сделать патрульный самолет - ракетоносец и одна группа товарищей вызвалась проработать вопрос размещения ракет.

Самое печальное что это не шутка. К счастью этот проект похоже заглох на начальной стадии.

----------


## skynomad

Если на корову одеть седло, то она станет животным для верховой езды, только для кавалерии как-то не очень... .

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Уникальный снимок. "65с" перед дозаправкой.
Отсюда: Мой Мир@Mail.Ru, первоисточник не ясен.

----------


## FLOGGER

Сегодня получил "АиК" №4, там огромная, с 1-ой по 17-ю страницы статья в поддержку МИГ-31. Авторы - М.Никольский и кто-то из ГД. В целом, в ней еще раз подчеркивается уникальность МИГ-31-го. Может, и в самом деле есть смысл дать ему "вторую жизнь"? Я не специалист здесь, утверждать не могу. Но откуда вдруг так остро встал вопрос именно о 31-м? Хотя я лично был бы рад, если бы начали строить новые МИГи. Бондарев дал понять, что начинаются разработки нового истребителя. Может, хотя бы его будут делать на МИГе? Туполев будет делать пакду, Яковлев - МС-21, а на МИГе новый истребитель?

----------


## Sr10

> Туполев будет делать пакду, Яковлев - МС-21, а на МИГе новый истребитель?


"_Я планов наших люблю громадье..._"

----------


## FLOGGER

> "_Я планов наших люблю громадье..._"


Вообще-то это не мои планы, а ОАК. Информация не из головы, а из открытых источников.
А насчет МИГа - это у меня хотелка такая.

----------


## Sr10

> Вообще-то это не мои планы, а ОАК. Информация не из головы, а из открытых источников.


Вообще-то это была цитата из Маяковского. Я знаю чьи это планы...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вообще-то это была цитата из Маяковского.


Да я в курсе: "Размахов шаги саженьи..." :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

> Все вопросы к авторам ТЗ. Плюс была к конце 80-х идея гомогенных ударных групп. Вспомните идеи повесить на Ту-22М3 ракеты В-В. 
> 
> Более того как только речь заходит о модернизации Су-24 или Ту-22, Ту-95МС или Ту-160 заказчик спрашивает всех кандидатов : а режиме В-В что сможете обеспечить? Без шуток.


- Была и у американцев совершенно конкретная идея: сделать В-1В носителем ракет "воздух-воздух", у него три отсека вооружения, в каждый можно поместить чёрт знает сколько таких ракет. 

В принципе, для защиты российского Заполярья примерно такой самолёт и нужен: размером с В-1В, с изменяемой геометрией крыла, очень мощной БРЛС, работающей не только в переднюю полусферу, но и с конформными антеннами по фюзеляжу, обеспечивающими круговой обзор,  с мощной ОЛС, с возможностью патрулирования 12-15 часов с крылом на малых углах стреловидности и на больших высотах (12-16 км), а при появлении вражеских ракетоносцев обнаруживать их сразу после выхода из-под радиогоризонта и увеличив стреловидность до необходимой, затем на приличной скорости сближаться с вражеской армадой, беззащитной, поскольку истребители сопровождения не могут за ними проследовать, - и сбивать их направо и налево, имея боекомплект в несколько десятков ракет воздух-воздух.  Он экономичен и позволяет комфортабельно работать на нём двум сменам экипажа, при дозаправках он может находится в воздухе несколько суток...

Десяток таких самолётов в угрожаемый период смогут прикрыть весь север. Он одновременно и ДРЛО, и дальний перехватчик, причём годится для патрулирования не только Заполярья, но и южных (западных, восточных) границ - при необходимости.

Ничего подобного МиГ-31 сделать не может, - не успел взлететь, уже надо садиться...

----------


## Sr10

> Да я в курсе: "Размахов шаги саженьи..."


Вот и я о том-же: о соизмерении широты шагов саженьих  с прочностью штанов... :)

----------


## Sr10

> - Была и у американцев совершенно конкретная идея: сделать В-1В носителем ракет "воздух-воздух", у него три отсека вооружения, в каждый можно поместить чёрт знает сколько таких ракет. 
> 
> В принципе, для защиты российского Заполярья примерно такой самолёт и нужен:


Какое буйство фантазии...
Что-то янки совершенно конкретную идею не реализовали, а сделали из В1В совершенно конкретный ударный высокоточный самолет стратегического радиуса действия. А их идеи частенько имели цель потроллить вероятного противника – то о мобильной МХ в жд вагонах объявят, то о лазерных орудиях с атомной эу на орбите. А с другой стороны океана этих шуток не понимали и пытались все абстрактные  идеи воплощать в металле, пока штаны не свалились. В этом вся соль экономического противоборства. 
    И какая такая армада пригрезилась ? Там за горизонтом в САК служат 70 В52 и 18 В2. То-есть всего числом меньше ста. При этом первые поставят ваши виртуальные стратегические перехватчики ТУ-160ПУ :) помехами и лц в неудобную позу быстро и эффективно, вторым они вообще неинтересны. Интерес проявят F22 их эскорта – и эти 10 стратегов-перехватчиков даже не поймут, кто их сбил... И как это 10 перехватчиков против 70 бомберов ? Реально наличные силы совсем иначе раскладывались...  Но это теория. Теоретические налеты через Сев.полюс ушли вместе с холодной войной и СССР. Теперь в те неприветливые места и НАТОвские разведчики редко заходят – смотреть собственно не на что.

----------


## Stranger

> Что-то янки совершенно конкретную идею не реализовали, а сделали из В1В совершенно конкретный ударный высокоточный самолет стратегического радиуса действия.


Эта идея озвучивалась сравнительно недавно, когда В-1В существовал уже лет 20. Не реализовали - просто она для них не очень актуальна, - добраться до территории США российским стратегам проблематично, там ещё и Канада по дороге, на севере у американцев есть разветвлённая сеть РЛС, создающая радиолокационное поле без дырок в нём...



> А их идеи частенько имели цель потроллить вероятного противника – то о мобильной МХ в жд вагонах объявят


Это был совершенно реальный проект. 



> то о лазерных орудиях с атомной эу на орбите.


А эта интересная идея не вышла за пределы теоретических разработок...



> А с другой стороны океана этих шуток не понимали и пытались все абстрактные  идеи воплощать в металле, пока штаны не свалились. В этом вся соль экономического противоборства.


Большинство из этих "шуток" воплотить не пытались, за экономической и технологической невозможностью оного, - например, так и не создали стелс-самолёты.  Пытались дать "несимметричный ответ"...



> И какая такая армада пригрезилась ? Там за горизонтом в САК служат 70 В52 и 18 В2. То-есть всего числом меньше ста.


Вы совершенно напрасно с такой лёгкостью отбросили B-1B.  Он легко и быстро (за считанные часы) снова становится полноценным стратегом.
http://gunm.ru/news/strategicheskaja...012-08-23-1205
_"В боевом составе ВВС США находится 131 стратегический бомбардировщик (в Договоре о СНВ – тяжелый бомбардировщик): 63 В-52Н, 52 В-1В и 16 В-2А. Кроме того, 29 стратегических бомбардировщиков (СБ) поддерживается в активном резерве: 13 В-52Н, 12 В-1В и 4 В-2А.

На складском хранении на АвБ Девис-Монтан содержится 80 самолетов: 13 В-52Н, 51 В-52G и 16 В-1В. Несколько СБ задействовано в интересах проведения НИОКР.

Организационно СБА сведена в пять авиакрыльев в составе 8-й воздушной армии (ВА) командования глобальных ударов (АвБ Барксдейл шт. Луизиана) и 12 ВА боевого авиационного командования (АвБ Ланглей, шт. Виргиния). Для обеспечения действий СБ из состава командования воздушных перебросок ВВС США и подразделений ВВС национальной гвардии может привлекаться до 300 самолетов-заправщиков.

Согласно уставным документам ВВС в боеготовом состоянии поддерживается до 75% боевого состава СБ В-52Н и В-2А, В-1В – до 70%, а также самолеты стратегической разведывательной авиации и самолеты-заправщики. Состав дежурных сил СБА на периоды мирного времени, нарастания военной угрозы устанавливается ВПР США, с приведением ВС США в наивысшие степени боевой готовности предусматривается наращивание группировки СБ до 100%."_ 



> При этом первые поставят ваши виртуальные стратегические перехватчики ТУ-160ПУ :) помехами и лц в неудобную позу быстро и эффективно, вторым они вообще неинтересны.


Есть ещё ОЛС, мощность которых на больших самолётов можно увеличить до возможности обнаружения стратегических самолётов противника за несколько сот километров, фактически - до радиогоризонта. 



> Интерес проявят F22 их эскорта – и эти 10 стратегов-перехватчиков даже не поймут, кто их сбил...


F-22 не рассчитаны для сопровождения на подобные дальности. 



> И как это 10 перехватчиков против 70 бомберов?


10 перехватчиков, в каждом по 60 ракет воздух-воздух большой дальности, которые одновременно являются и самолётами ДРЛО, сколько смогут - собьют, но главная их задача - поднять тревогу. 



> Реально наличные силы совсем иначе раскладывались...  Но это теория. Теоретические налеты через Сев.полюс ушли вместе с холодной войной и СССР. Теперь в те неприветливые места и НАТОвские разведчики редко заходят – смотреть собственно не на что.


Это сегодня как раз то огромное пространство, в которое можно свободно зайти и дальше гулять по всей России, пуская КР с ЯБЧ. А топливозаправшики обеспечат дорогу туда и обратно (разумеется, без истребителей).

----------


## Sr10

> Это был совершенно реальный проект.


“_И где она ? Может, покажете ?..._” (c)




> А эта интересная идея не вышла за пределы теоретических разработок...


Она и не должна была выйти, так изначально задумывалось. И спустя 30 лет боевые лазеры пока еще в младенчестве. Это по другую сторону ”Энергию” родили для вывода подобного– и померли родами...




> Большинство из этих "шуток" воплотить не пытались, за экономической и технологической невозможностью оного, - например, так и не создали стелс-самолёты.  Пытались дать "несимметричный ответ"...


Не создали, потому что надорвались, создавая... или думаете Т-50 Погосян и ко придумали ? Банкет возобновлен, кстати... и кончится все похожим образом.  А отечественные “ЗВ эпизод 1” в 80-е взялись снимать на полном серьезе – Энергия-Буран даже взлетела. Это конечно шарж на Шаттл, который себя сам на орбиту выводил, когда Буран туда вытаскивали как дряхлого генсека на мавзолей. Но делали. 




> Есть ещё ОЛС, мощность которых на больших самолётов можно увеличить до возможности обнаружения стратегических самолётов противника за несколько сот километров, фактически - до радиогоризонта.


Вот когда увеличите, тогда и поговорим... Для начала противопоставьте что-нить тактическому Гроулеру.




> F-22 не рассчитаны для сопровождения на подобные дальности.


И зачем только они с В2А взаимодействовать тренируются ? Надо им глаза открыть на бесперспективность этой затеи, што-ли... 




> 10 перехватчиков, в каждом по 60 ракет воздух-воздух большой дальности, которые одновременно являются и самолётами ДРЛО, сколько смогут - собьют, но главная их задача - поднять тревогу.


Какую тревогу ? Поинтересуйтесь как НАТО обрабатывало ПВО Ирака-Югославии-далее по списку, построенные на советских компонентах и принципах. По вкусу заменить ГЧ Томогавков на спецРГЧ Трайдентов. Задача бомберов добивать еще шевелящихся. 




> Это сегодня как раз то огромное пространство, в которое можно свободно зайти и дальше гулять по всей России, пуская КР с ЯБЧ. А топливозаправшики обеспечат дорогу туда и обратно (разумеется, без истребителей).


Конечно. И не обязательно КР. В2А могут просто положить ядреные бомбы на базы Тополей в любое время дня и ночи. Их наличных сил для этого хватит. К счастью в реале этого Армагедона в обозримом будущем не предвидится. Все успешно решается невоенными методами.

----------


## Stranger

> “_И где она ? Может, покажете ?..._” (c)


Межконтинентальная баллистическая ракета LGM-118A Peacekeeper - MX | Ракетная техника



> Она и не должна была выйти, так изначально задумывалось. И спустя 30 лет боевые лазеры пока еще в младенчестве. Это по другую сторону ”Энергию” родили для вывода подобного– и померли родами...


Ну, это как сказать... Работы ведутся в разных странах:
Встанут ли лазеры в боевой строй?



> А отечественные “ЗВ эпизод 1” в 80-е взялись снимать на полном серьезе – Энергия-Буран даже взлетела. Это конечно шарж на Шаттл, который себя сам на орбиту выводил, когда Буран туда вытаскивали как дряхлого генсека на мавзолей. Но делали.


Шаттлу помогали выходить на орбиту два твёрдотопливных ускорителя с тягой более 1000 тонн каждый, а сами три его ЖРД в сумме давали чуть более 400 тонн и выталкивали на орбиту Шаттл благодаря огромному внешнему баку с жидким кислородом и жидким водородом, так что разница не принципиальна...



> Вот когда увеличите, тогда и поговорим...


На первых F-14 стояли ОЛС с дальностью обнаружения и опознования самолётов до 300 км (с.44 пособия):
Библиотека



> Для начала противопоставьте что-нить тактическому Гроулеру.


Только очень качественную БРЛС, формирующую "нуль" диаграммы направленности на постановщик помех. 



> И зачем только они с В2А взаимодействовать тренируются ? Надо им глаза открыть на бесперспективность этой затеи, што-ли...


Они и сами знают максимальный боевой радиус F-22, в том числе с дозаправками. Даже от авиабазы Туле до северного полюса 1500 километров:
Pituffik & Thule Air Base, Greenland - ExploreNorth
А там еще столько же до северных границ России... Далековато. 



> Какую тревогу?


Ту самую, общую, для которой и нужны самолёты ДРЛО в военное время.



> Поинтересуйтесь как НАТО обрабатывало ПВО Ирака-Югославии-далее по списку, построенные на советских компонентах и принципах.


  Принципы сопоставимы, да вот размеры не сопоставимы. И тут начинаются качественные различия.



> По вкусу заменить ГЧ Томогавков на спецРГЧ Трайдентов. Задача бомберов добивать еще шевелящихся.


У американцев нет ещё пока системы ПРО, позволяющей гарантированно отразить "удар возмездия".



> Конечно. И не обязательно КР. В2А могут просто положить ядреные бомбы на базы Тополей в любое время дня и ночи. Их наличных сил для этого хватит.


И поджарится на них самим?! Для этого существуют сегодня ракеты и система GPS, чтобы заряды были минимальными, а количество их на борту и точность - максимальны. 



> К счастью в реале этого Армагедона в обозримом будущем не предвидится. Все успешно решается невоенными методами.


Это верно. Но это - пока. До поры, до времени...

----------


## Assaulter

Насчет ОЛС F-14 хотел уточнить.

Если имеется в виду TCS, так у него поле зрения 1,42 градуса и "зум" для идентификации цели 0,44 градуса, зона сканировани +/-15 градусов по азимуту,

Чего там можно было особенно этой ОЛС искать?

Она в основном предназначалась для идентификации цели, обнаруженной РЛС, на большом расстоянии, ну и для оценки результатов атаки. А также для работы в случае срыва захвата РЛС при постановке помех (что было весьма реально при атаке Ту-22ми АУГ).

При этом максимальная дальность по F-5 - 18 км, C-130 - 60 км, F-111 - 70 км, DC-10 - 135 км. (Infra-Red Search & Track (IRST) Systems - Page 2)

Так что нет там никаких 300 км, да и искать цель на такой дальности долго пришлось бы.

----------


## lindr

> Есть ещё ОЛС, мощность которых на больших самолётов можно увеличить до возможности обнаружения стратегических самолётов противника за несколько сот километров, фактически - до радиогоризонта.


*несколько сот километров* :Wink: 

Фантастика на втором этаже, уважаемый. 

У меня есть реальные кадры полученные с ТГС с дневным и ночным каналом, которая установлена на весьма большом самолете. Ну если погода хорошая здание типа ТЭЦ с сотни км взять на сопровождение или облако большое. Ну еще очень хорошо самолет на форсаже в зпс виден. 

А в ППС да ночью, да еще стелс, увы  :Frown: 

P.S. Да подзабыл, натовский Р-3С на сопровождение тоже брали, на разных дальностях и ракурсах, так что реальные возможности известны. ТГС была одна из лучших российских.

----------


## Sr10

> Шаттлу помогали выходить на орбиту два твёрдотопливных ускорителя с тягой более 1000 тонн каждый, а сами три его ЖРД в сумме давали чуть более 400 тонн и выталкивали на орбиту Шаттл благодаря огромному внешнему баку с жидким кислородом и жидким водородом, так что разница не принципиальна...


Для Вас может и нет разницы между самолетом и планером, но другие ее осознают...




> У американцев нет ещё пока системы ПРО, позволяющей гарантированно отразить "удар возмездия".


Открою Вам секрет – ни американская, ни чья-либо еще ПРО для отражения "удара возмездия", тем более “гарантированно” никогда не предназначалась и предназначаться не будет. В обозримом будущем, во всяком случае.




> И поджарится на них самим?!


“Вы рассуждаете, как дилетант...” (с)
Почитайте наконец воспоминания членов экипажа Энолы про первую реальную миссию, а так-же про сброс cуперматери Кузьмы на Новую Землю... 




> Это верно. Но это - пока. До поры, до времени...


Можете выдыхать. Ядрёное оружие в больших количествах - это граната в рукопашной. Грозить можно - применять самоубийственно. Даже в жестком многолетнем спаринге СССР-США это прекрасно осознавали.

----------


## Sr10

> натовский Р-3С на сопровождение тоже брали, на разных дальностях и ракурсах, так что реальные возможности известны.


Р-3С при этом явно и не сопротивлялся, это не его задача. 
А в середине 80-х ставили практические эксперименты – МиГ-31 против ТУ-95МС ночью на 8-10 тыщах. Результат был печальный для новейшего перехватчика; как только МС ставил помехи, все что у 31-го было на борту враз становилось балластом. Кроме пушки и визуального прицеливания как во 2-ю Мировую, но у бомбера в корме она то же имеется и помощнее... А учитывая, что в части помех В52Н превосходил МС, печаль наша становилась еще глубже... С тех пор прошло четверть века и янки в плане РЭБ сильно продвинулись, получив из экс-СССР все, что душа пожелает для опытов.

----------


## николай-78

пара 31-х работает в помехах в режиме триангуляция

----------


## BSA

> Р-3С при этом явно и не сопротивлялся, это не его задача. 
> А в середине 80-х ставили практические эксперименты – МиГ-31 против ТУ-95МС ночью на 8-10 тыщах. Результат был печальный для новейшего перехватчика; как только МС ставил помехи, все что у 31-го было на борту враз становилось балластом. Кроме пушки и визуального прицеливания как во 2-ю Мировую, но у бомбера в корме она то же имеется и помощнее... А учитывая, что в части помех В52Н превосходил МС, печаль наша становилась еще глубже... С тех пор прошло четверть века и янки в плане РЭБ сильно продвинулись, получив из экс-СССР все, что душа пожелает для опытов.


Непонятно откуда такаая инфа, например Сорбция для 31го ерунда

----------


## lindr

> Непонятно откуда такаая инфа, например Сорбция для 31го ерунда


Инфа неоднократно гуляет как в профессиональной среде так и в мурзиках. По факту скажу так: мощность выходного сигнала помеховой МС станции очень серьезная, цифры озвучивать нельзя, к счастью я более-менее точного значения и не знаю :Smile: .
Помеховая станция МС делась с ТЗ глушить все и вся, для наведения на цель тогда используются * другие* методы.




> Р-3С при этом явно и не сопротивлялся, это не его задача.


А как он мог сопротивляться обнаружению ТГС? Дымовуху пустить?  :Wink:  Я хотел сказать что даже в хороших условиях и крупный самолет обнаружить и сопровождать ТГС или ОЛС на значительной дальности довольно трудно.

----------


## Sr10

> Непонятно откуда такаая инфа, например Сорбция для 31го ерунда


Инфа от заслуживающего моего доверия человека, да и в литературе впоследствии, емнип, про это упоминали. И речь вроде не о Сорбции... И ситуация один против одного. Что в ПВО на практике случалось довольно часто – достаточно поднять обстоятельства реальных перехватов. С тем, что на полигоне можно сымитировать ситуацию с заранее заданным результатом, не спорю. Однако и в то что на МиГ-31 помехи не влияют, верится с трудом...

----------


## Sr10

> А как он мог сопротивляться обнаружению ТГС? Дымовуху пустить?  Я хотел сказать что даже в хороших условиях и крупный самолет обнаружить и сопровождать ТГС или ОЛС на значительной дальности довольно трудно.


Ну как вертолеты в Афгане сопротивлялись – постоянно включенная Липа и отстрел ИК-ловушек в моменты наивысшего напряжения.  Стингеры, скажем, на это почти не велись, а что подешевле и Стрелы промахивались только так... А про то что ОЛС выцепит цель чуть не из-за горизонта - это не я утверждал :)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Непонятно откуда такаая инфа, например Сорбция для 31го ерунда


Да "инфа" эта из журнала "МА", если не ошибаюсь, столетней давности. Сам когда-то читал.

----------


## lindr

> Ну как вертолеты в Афгане сопротивлялись – постоянно включенная Липа и отстрел ИК-ловушек в моменты наивысшего напряжения.


Это конечно ТГС и ОЛС жизнь подпортит но захват может и не собьет, по сравнению с ГСН ракеты там разрешение лучше и каналы разные и механизм фильтрации целей навороченный, потом при большой дистанции вряд-ли кто включит т.к. считается что что ТГС/ОЛС обеспечивает скрытность  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Stranger

> Р-3С при этом явно и не сопротивлялся, это не его задача. 
> А в середине 80-х ставили практические эксперименты – МиГ-31 против ТУ-95МС ночью на 8-10 тыщах. Результат был печальный для новейшего перехватчика; как только МС ставил помехи, все что у 31-го было на борту враз становилось балластом. Кроме пушки и визуального прицеливания как во 2-ю Мировую, но у бомбера в корме она то же имеется и помощнее... А учитывая, что в части помех В52Н превосходил МС, печаль наша становилась еще глубже... С тех пор прошло четверть века и янки в плане РЭБ сильно продвинулись, получив из экс-СССР все, что душа пожелает для опытов.


- И поэтому тот проект, что предлагаю я, намного перспективнее, чем использование для защиты российского Заполярья МиГ-31, хоть даже и БМ.

----------


## Sr10

> Это конечно ТГС и ОЛС жизнь подпортит но захват может и не собьет, по сравнению с ГСН ракеты там разрешение лучше и каналы разные и механизм фильтрации целей навороченный, потом при большой дистанции вряд-ли кто включит т.к. считается что что ТГС/ОЛС обеспечивает скрытность


Может и считается – это все неплохо, но практика – критерий истины. Во Въетнаме янки, столкнувшись с неприятностью в лице С-75 срочно оснастили самолеты станциями помех – и ЗРК легли. Хотя до того считались достаточно помехозащищенными. 
Есть натурные средства помех с В-52, В-1В и далее по списку в нашем распоряжении ?  Вопрос риторический. А кое-кто из заокеанских спецов неплохо пошуровал в Полтаве при порезке советских стратегов, по слухам даже цену скостили за утилизацию, взяв часть платы “натурой”. Сувениры на память как-бы. Затем дали добро на продажу недорезанных на историческую родину в счет оплаты газа. То есть по факту посчитали их неопасными для себя с военной точки зрения и весьма полезными с экономической.

----------


## lindr

> лице С-75 срочно оснастили самолеты станциями помех


Станции помех были у них намного раньше, общеизвестный факт, что Сирень была построена на основе захваченной при сбитии У-2 станции помех.




> В принципе, для защиты российского Заполярья примерно такой самолёт и нужен: размером с В-1В, с изменяемой геометрией крыла, очень мощной БРЛС, работающей не только в переднюю полусферу, но и с конформными антеннами по фюзеляжу, обеспечивающими круговой обзор, с мощной ОЛС, с возможностью патрулирования 12-15 часов с крылом на малых углах стреловидности и на больших высотах (12-16 км)


Это не проект а чушь, уж извините не говоря о том, российская промышленность не способна его создать. Вы посчитайте бы хоть эксплуатационные расходы. 

Есть классический пример тупости подобных гигантоманских решений: танк Т-35 по стоимости он был равен 10-12 танкам Т-26 по боевой эффективности в лучше случае 3-4. Реально его боевое применение было и вовсе плачевным.

Нужны качественные самолеты-середнячки строго выполняющие требования ТЗ и только. И их нужно много, ибо чем их больше тем они дешевле. 
Кроме того у амеров стоит поучится как сокращать номенклатуру - 50 лет с AIM-7 и 9, для ПВО один-два определенных типов самолета в каждый исторический период

Вспомните что говорил А.Н.Туполев: 




> а) нужно выработать доктрину использования авиации, основанную на проектах реально возможных машин; 
> 
>  б) на базе уже освоенной технологии и производственных возможностей создать машины, пригодные для крупносерийного производства; 
> 
>  в) если эти образцы по своим данным будут немного отставать от западной рекламы — черт с ними, возьмем количеством;

----------


## Stranger

> Это не проект а чушь...


Чушь - это защищать Заполярье протяжённостью в 8000 км посредством МиГ-31БМ. 



> уж извините не говоря о том, российская промышленность не способна его создать. Вы посчитайте бы хоть эксплуатационные расходы.


Отчего же вдруг она не способна его создать?! Ту-22М3 - способна, Ту-160 - способна, а ведь тут всё проще, и  конструкция готовых поворотных узлов крыла давно есть, и технология их производства отработана... Это даже не стелс-бомбардировщик и не гиперзвуковой ЛА!

----------


## lindr

> Ту-22М3 - способна, Ту-160 - способна


Советская промышленность была способна




> Чушь - это защищать Заполярье протяжённостью в 8000 км посредством МиГ-31БМ.


Не все, а отдельные направления, все можно даже не пытаться, т.к. эта попытка разорит страну. Прикрывают важные объекты и опасные направления. 
Создать непробиваемый барьер длиной 8000км технически невозможно и не нужно.

Второе: российская промышленность не способна создать радар с заданными вами характеристиками и способный работать 12 часов. 
Про А-50 не вспоминайте - это радар другого класса.  

Более того расскажу вам историю: жил да был советский самолет но союз рухнул и запасы з/ч для РЛС стали иссякать. 
И сказали умные дяди: есть у нас отработанный радар на другом, новом самолете давайте его поставим.

Давай. Начали!

Ой.. а тут система охлаждения не та... нам не подходит надо новую разрабатывать... ой и бортсеть не такая... ой и блоки РЛС придется переделать в конус не лезут... ой центровка поехала...ой навигационный комплекс несовместимый.

В общем мы тут посчитали, себестоимость замены будет равна 1,5 стоимости нового Су-34. Плюс нам на заработок. Будете брать?

----------


## Sr10

> Станции помех были у них намного раньше, общеизвестный факт, что Сирень была построена на основе захваченной при сбитии У-2 станции помех.


Конечно были, но против С-75 они оказались малоэффективными. Янки в свою очередь теоретически считали что имеющиеся средства достаточны для защиты от С-75. Ошиблись. Однако быстро среагировали – применение AN/ALQ-72/87 и активное использование EB-6B полностью парализовало управление ЗРК. Именно во Въетнаме до их руководство дошло, что практику теория не заменяет. В итоге появились “Агрессоры” всех форм и расцветок ;)  При нынешних реалиях бодаться с америкой бесперспективно. Тем более территория экс-cccр их не интересует, своей хватает, а природные ресурсы с нее и так идут в союзные им страны. 
У нас сопредельный Китай есть - “братья на век”.  Русские для них – нацменьшинство: какие-то жалкие 100 с хвостиком миллионов, а с такими их партия не церемонится... и пленные им не нужны  :)

----------


## Stranger

> Второе: российская промышленность не способна создать радар с заданными вами характеристиками и способный работать 12 часов. 
> Про А-50 не вспоминайте - это радар другого класса.


Какого - "другого"?  Военно-воздушные силы страны в нынешнее время без самолётов ДРЛО существовать и нормально функционировать не могут. 
Север раньше прикрывали (как могли) дальние перехватчики Ту-128: 

Тактико-технические характеристики

Размах крыльев - 17,53 м
Длина фюзеляжа — 30,06 м
Высота на стоянке — 7,15 м
Площадь крыла - 96,64 кв.м
Тип двигателя — 2 х АЛ-7Ф-2
Тяга двигателя на форсаже — 2 х 10100 кгс
Масса пустого самолета — 25960 кг
Масса нормальная взлетная — 43000 кг
Максимальная скорость — 1910 км/ч
Практический потолок — 15600 м
Дальность полета — 2565 км
Разбег — 1350 м
Пробег — 1050 м
Экипаж: 2 чел., - летчик, штурман-оператор.
Вооружение:  2 х Р-4Т, 2 х Р-4Р (для Ту-128М — 2 х Р-4ТМ, 2 х Р-4РМ).

То, что я предлагаю, намного перспективнее.
А кто не понял, - я не виноват...

----------


## lindr

> Какого - "другого"


Радар ДЛРО и радар В-В перехватчика это два разных типа радара.

Работа в режиме В-В является "вредной" для передатчика он не может работать в нем *продолжительное* время. 
Проблему можно решить применив АФАР, но сами понимаете во что это выльется.

Иное дело радар В-З или ДЛРО.

Сделать радар В-З работающий непрерывно 8-10 часов без сбоев - не проблема, равно как и ДЛРО. 



> Север раньше прикрывали (как могли) дальние перехватчики Ту-128:


Сколько там было время патрулирования? Два часа а не 12! ЕМНИП вероятность отказа отнюдь не линейно возрастает. Поинтересуйтесь сколько время непрерывной работы РЛС Су-30МКИ (если сможете) а это реально лучший из наших серийных радаров В-В.  Поэтому ваш проект утопия.

----------


## Assaulter

Что вообще значит "прикрывать"?

Ни в одной стране мира и никогда перехватчики не дежурили круглосуточно, пусть даже по нескольку смен.

Это же издевательство над здравым смыслом-заставлять сверхзвуковой перехватчик висеть в воздухе часами и чего-то ждать!

Аксиома ПВО - средства предупреждения выдали тревогу, дежурное звено поднялось в воздух.

Для примера, американская НОРАД продолжает существовать и модернизироваться, они же долгое время работали со стратостатной системой JLENS именно как средством дежурного режима и возможности увеличить радиогоризонт против НЛЦ. Европейцы создают с 2000 года интегрированную систему ПВО ACCS (о которой у нас почему-то и не вспоминают).
И это при наличии у них достаточного парка современных истребителей и самолетов ДРЛО.

С тем что у нас осталось от средств оповещения можно понастроить хоть тысячу МиГ-31, и они:
1) либо однажды увидят на аэродроме, как мимо них пролетают "Томагавки"
2)либо через год-два непрерывных дежурств вырабатают ресурс. (ну утрирую, конечно)


ИМХО, если бы у нас было РЛ-поле из дежурных РЛС, отвечающим требованиям помехоустойчивости и пр.+достаточное количество реально использовавшихся самолетов ДРЛО, то с задачами ПВО справились бы даже старые Су-27,

А с нашими дырами хоть забор вдоль Арктики городи...

Вот, для примера, в системе "Балтнет", два радара TPS-117:

И не нужно им ничего в воздухе держать, и информация сразу куда-нибудь в Уэдем или Рамштайн уходит...

----------


## Stranger

> Аксиома ПВО - средства предупреждения выдали тревогу, дежурное звено поднялось в воздух.


И кто же выдаст тревогу, если самолёты ДРЛО в угрожаемый период сутками не висят в воздухе?!

----------


## FLOGGER

> И кто же выдаст тревогу


"Тревогу" выдаст командир полка :Smile: . А он ее выдаст после получения информации от частей РТВ. Именно они отслеживают воздушное пространство. Не знаю, как сейчас, а раньше РТВ отслеживали самолеты при подъеме их с Норвегии. И примерно за 200 км в ЗРВ ПВО поступала команда на "готовность". По этой команде и поднимался дежурный ЗРДН. Поэтому не нужно писать чепуху про беспрерывно висящие в воздухе то перехватчики, то ДРЛО.  Они, средства ПВО (ЗРВ или ИА), приводятся в действие при получении информации от РТВ (ну, сейчас еще есть спутники и, наверное, что-нибудь еще).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ни в одной стране мира и никогда перехватчики не дежурили круглосуточно, пусть даже по нескольку смен.  Аксиома ПВО - средства предупреждения выдали тревогу, дежурное звено поднялось в воздух.


 Совершенно верно.



> Чушь - это защищать Заполярье протяжённостью в 8000 км посредством МиГ-31БМ.


А где, кто такое утверждал?

----------


## skynomad

> Конечно были, но против С-75 они оказались малоэффективными. Янки в свою очередь теоретически считали что имеющиеся средства достаточны для защиты от С-75. Ошиблись. Однако быстро среагировали – применение AN/ALQ-72/87 и активное использование EB-6B полностью парализовало управление ЗРК. Именно во Въетнаме до их руководство дошло, что практику теория не заменяет. В итоге появились “Агрессоры” всех форм и расцветок ;)  При нынешних реалиях бодаться с америкой бесперспективно. Тем более территория экс-cccр их не интересует, своей хватает, а природные ресурсы с нее и так идут в союзные им страны. 
> У нас сопредельный Китай есть - “братья на век”.  Русские для них – нацменьшинство: какие-то жалкие 100 с хвостиком миллионов, а с такими их партия не церемонится... и пленные им не нужны  :)


Какая старая знакомая песня- как подменить реальных геополитических противников виртуальными. Интересно зачем? Что бы быть " в длинее в попугаях, если в удавах размер не впечатляет" или есть другие соображения?

----------


## Stranger

> Сообщение от Stranger
> Чушь - это защищать Заполярье протяжённостью в 8000 км посредством МиГ-31БМ.
> 
> А где, кто такое утверждал?


Все, наперебой:
http://www.qwas.ru/russia/kprf/V-N-T...-tolko-MiG-31/
http://dokwar.ru/publ/vooruzhenie/av...mle/15-1-0-434

----------


## Sr10

> Все, наперебой:


Не относитесь ко всему этому слишком серъезно. Очередная компания по надуванию щек под названием “Север”. Типа Искандеров под Кёнигом или плавания Кузи к берегам Сирийским. Туда уже Ту-142 кипеловские отправляют патрулировать Севморпуть. На кой его патрулировать – никто вразумительно сказать не может... И МиГ-31 там из той-же оперы. Возобновить их производство не удасться по причинам организационно-технологическим, а размещать в тамошнем климате оставшиеся поношенные машины – это убить их одной зимовкой.. Максимум можно послать на Рогачево летом звено в рамках плановых учений “Жалкие Потуги 2013”. Если там действительно ВПП отремонтировали, а не как всегда... 
И вообще скоро парад будет, и это все шебуршение само-собой утихнет... “Мы старания утроим, построение устроим и пройдем железным строем накануне перед боем... ” (с)

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, когда я задавал свой вопрос, я имел в виду Форум, а не статьи в СМИ, за ними не угонишься. Да и в них, как я заметил, не идет речь о том, чтобы выстроить в линию 31-е и держать их постоянно в воздухе. Речь может идти о прикрытии направлений и, соответственно, конкретных объектов. А вот латать "дыры" в Р\Л поле, я думаю, надо. Если военно-политическое рук-во страны решило, что в Севера нам ничего не грозит и там все well, то там ничего и не поставят, чтобы тут не думали и как бы не считали. А если так не считают, то *пока*, по крайней мере, "поголовье" 31-х нужно не сокращать, а повышать. А заодно и модернизировать, но, похоже, не до уровня БМ (о котором у меня лично сложилось довольно неоднозначное впечатление), а более серьезном. Все ИМХО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Возобновить их производство не удасться по причинам организационно-технологическим, а размещать в тамошнем климате оставшиеся поношенные машины – это убить их одной зимовкой.


Можно, конечно, и так считать: "да заплыви оно все говном, ничего мы не сможем, ничего не получится". А почему, собственно, 31-е можно "убить одной зимовкой"? А раньше как там летали?

----------


## Stranger

> "Тревогу" выдаст командир полка. А он ее выдаст после получения информации от частей РТВ. Именно они отслеживают воздушное пространство.


Они отслеживают его с земли, т.е. слишком поздно (Вы ведь знаете, что такое "радиогоризонт"?). 



> Не знаю, как сейчас, а раньше РТВ отслеживали самолеты при подъеме их с Норвегии. И примерно за 200 км в ЗРВ ПВО поступала команда на "готовность". По этой команде и поднимался дежурный ЗРДН.


Это было в другую историческую эпоху развития авиации. Тогда ещё худо-бедно работали загоризонтные РЛС (которые в полярном направлении практически не функционируют).



> Поэтому не нужно писать чепуху про беспрерывно висящие в воздухе то перехватчики, то ДРЛО.


Вы просто не в курсе, что уже во время "Войны в Заливе" (1991 год) американские самолёты ДРЛО постоянно висели в воздухе, все 42 дня воздушно-наземной операции, потому, что именно они и были главным источником оперативной информации, а так же управления всеми видами авиации, наземные КП были резервными. 



> Они, средства ПВО (ЗРВ или ИА), приводятся в действие при получении информации от РТВ


К сожалению, наземные РТВ не способны видеть сквозь земной шар, а в полярном направлении не работают  загоризонтные РЛС, также РЛС на спутниках - они всё ещё не получили серьёзного развития.

----------


## skynomad

"постоянно висели в воздухе, все 42 дня воздушно-наземной операции," и (365-дней х n-лет)  мирного времени вам одинаково? Совсем нет разницы?

----------


## Stranger

> "постоянно висели в воздухе, все 42 дня воздушно-наземной операции," и (365-дней х n-лет)  мирного времени вам одинаково? Совсем нет разницы?


- Вы невнимательно читаете: у меня там везде оговаривается, что висят они постоянно _"в угрожаемый период"_.

----------


## lindr

> К сожалению, наземные РТВ не способны видеть сквозь земной шар, а в полярном направлении не работают загоризонтные РЛС


Вот их и надо строить. В угрожаемый период поднимем ДЛРО для закрытия дыр. А уж когда дойдет до дела - перехватчики для прикрытия конкретного объекта. И не важно в принципе кто противник. Система ПВО должна быть.




> также РЛС на спутниках - они всё ещё не получили серьёзного развития.


Наберите в google SRTM я лет пять назад не поленился скачал их базы на -60+60 градусов широты. Это  Там база высот всего земного шара с площадкой 30м ЕМНИП. Мы брали РЛИ с высоким разрешением (САР) полученное на нашем современном самолете и делали 3D РЛИ. О чудо, все совпадает - самолет просматривает землю под углом ближний склон на РЛИ светлый, позади тень - темный. 

Первые детальные РЛИ земли со спутника с разрешением 10м амеры сделали в 1982 году ЕМНИП.

----------


## FLOGGER

Честно говоря, надоела мне эта пустопорожняя переписка, отвечу лишь, что для того, чтобы увидеть цель загодя, раньше стояла часть РТВ на ЗФИ, которая очень хорошо все видела. И сквозь земной шар тут смотреть не нужно. Даже для того, чтобы увидеть (условно) штатовские Б-1, Б-52. Да и спутники, я думаю, тоже не так уж безнадежны.
То, что амерские ДРЛО летали все 42 дня, так это вполне возможно, т. к. они *вели БД* или к ним готовились. Так что мне все равно непонятен  Ваш посыл насчет "висения сутками", т. к.  не понимаю, что означает "угрожаемый период"? И еще. Передовые части РТВ или спутники все равно обнаружат цели раньше (по крайней мере должны по определению), чем висящий сутками А-50. Как я понимаю, А-50 нужен для *руководства воздушной операцией*, а не для слежения за Штатами (опять же, условно говоря) за несколько тысяч км.

----------


## skynomad

В угрожаемый период в воздухе будет висеть все что может висеть.
Я не знаю чем ваше воображение так поразили Ту 128, но вы выпишите характерискики МиГ 31 и Ту128 друг против друга и найдите чем Ту лучше? МиГ это Тушка на новом технологическом уровне, потому он просто лучше во всем в том числе и в массо-габаритных характеристиках.

----------


## Stranger

> Честно говоря, надоела мне эта пустопорожняя переписка


Так попробуйте писать только по делу? 



> ... отвечу лишь, что для того, чтобы увидеть цель загодя, раньше стояла часть РТВ на ЗФИ, которая очень хорошо все видела. И сквозь земной шар тут смотреть не нужно.


Вынужден повторить вопрос: Вы в курсе, что такое *радиогоризонт*??



> Даже для того, чтобы увидеть (условно) штатовские Б-1, Б-52.


А если они подходят на предельно малых высотах, зная о том, что по Вашему указанию российская ПВО руководствуется методикой 40-летней давности?



> Да и спутники, я думаю, тоже не так уж безнадежны.


Российские спутники с РЛС пока в стадии проектирования.



> То, что амерские ДРЛО летали все 42 дня, так это вполне возможно, т. к. они *вели БД* или к ним готовились.


Разумеется.



> Так что мне все равно непонятен  Ваш посыл насчет "висения сутками", т. к.  не понимаю, что означает "угрожаемый период"?


Пожалуйста:
угрожаемый период
угрожаемый период



> И еще. Передовые части РТВ или спутники все равно обнаружат цели раньше (по крайней мере должны по определению), чем висящий сутками А-50.


Передовые части - разумеется позже (Земля, однако, круглая), спутники с РЛС - раньше, но их, увы, пока нету.



> Как я понимаю, А-50 нужен для *руководства воздушной операцией*, а не для слежения за Штатами (опять же, условно говоря) за несколько тысяч км.


Самолёт ДРЛОиУ - дальнего радиолокационного *обнаружения* и управления.

----------


## Stranger

> В угрожаемый период в воздухе будет висеть все что может висеть.
> Я не знаю чем ваше воображение так поразили Ту 128


"Поразили" боевым радиусом.



> , но вы выпишите характерискики МиГ 31 и Ту128 друг против друга и найдите чем Ту лучше?


Боевым радиусом.



> МиГ это Тушка на новом технологическом уровне, потому он просто лучше во всем в том числе и в массо-габаритных характеристиках.


К сожалению,они оба недостаточны для прикрытия российских просторов западнее Уральского хребта, где отсутствует на сегодня развитая инфраструкура соответствующих аэродромов.

----------


## Sr10

> А почему, собственно, 31-е можно "убить одной зимовкой"? А раньше как там летали?


А кто там раньше летал ?  Ту-128 постоянно базировались на Омск, Жанасемей, Белую, Братск, Котлас, Талаги  и только один полк на Амдерму. 
Остальное Заполярье – это передовые аэродромы, визиты на которые организовывались в хорошую погоду и ненадолго.
Потом они в Андерме перешли на 31-е, достигнув боеготовности на этом типе к середине 1988г, а в 1993г их сочли за благо вывести в Котлас. Ибо 31-й это не 128-й. Выпуск МиГ-31 и комплектующих к нему прекратился, поддерживать боеспособность в тех условиях стало нечем... Это 1993г. Вы-же предлагаете через 20 лет после этого загнать те-же самые самолеты еще севернее... Ну загнали, положим. Пришла осень. РТВ сообщают что на том конце СевЛедовитого подозрительное шевеление. Что-то куда-то зачем-то взлетает. Куда и зачем -  пока неясно. А у вас буран “четвертый день качается над Диксоном”. И сугробы выше кабин при –45 и полярной ночи. Полосу чистить нечем. Стоянки и рулежки – тем более. В Хотилово не могут, что о НЗ говорить...  И они там ждать не будут. 
Уже не говорю о том, что если предположить принятие решение на ядерный удар, первыми по целям высокого приоритета отработают ПЛАРБ. У них тупо подлетное меньше всего. Огайо все в рабочем состоянии и модернизируются регулярно. 20 минут или около того на подлет Трайдентов – и нет никаких приказов и данных РТВ, никаких стационарных загоризонтных РЛС и прочего добра. Они-ж там не идиоты из концерта росиянского юмориста и расчистят путь носителям КР. Еще через 10 мин подойдут РГЧ Минитменов. И наконец – бомбардировщики с КР адресно будут добивать высокозащищенные цели. 
Если  кто-то считает что они пошлют только бомберы без истребителей, а весь остальной потенциал будет ждать в шахтах окончания рыцарских дуэлей МиГ-31 против В-52Н, значит не те книжки им по службе читали... пусть фантазируют дальше.

----------


## Assaulter

Stranger, по вопросу раннего предупреждения и радиогоризонта...

Вот статья, на которую я как-то уже ссылался - ВКО (про уход РТВ из Арктики).

На северном направлении было несколько рубежей обороны РТВ, соответственно, боевая устойчивость и вероятность обнаружения значительно повышались,

Что касается "методики 40-летней давности", то посмотрите на схемы
шведский STRIL и натовская ACCS


Обратите внимание, центры управления и контроля - наземные. Основные элементы идеологии сохранены. Кстати, 40 лет назад еще Ту-126 с "Лианой" в "Воздух-1" данные сливал...

А вот по ДРЛО в системе ПВО НАТО "Нейдж" из ЗВО 1985 г.:

"В угрожаемый период на боевом дежурстве должно находиться такое количество самолетов, чтобы совместно с наземными и корабельными РЛС можно было бы создать вдоль границ стран Варшавского Договора сплошную полосу радиолокационного обнаружения шириной в несколько сот километров. Для этого в случае необходимости предполагается привлекать американские самолеты ДРЛО и управления Е-3А и В, которые (кроме территории США) базируются во многих районах мира, в том числе в Исландии, ФРГ, Саудовской Аравии."

То есть для того, чтобы восточную границу Европы (не сравнить, конечно, с российскими) защитить, предлагалось привлечь для постоянного дежурства практически ВСЕ доступные блоку НАТО "АВАКСы".
При этом "угрожаемый период" может наступить очень быстро, когда не получится собрать и организовать такую группировку АВАКСов

----------


## skynomad

За 20 мин полета Трайдентов они получат ответно- встречный. В таком варианте белые начинают и проигрывают.
Огласите пожалуйста, какие книжки Вам читали по Службе, очень хочется приобщится к истинным знаниям.

----------


## skynomad

2 Stranger ключевое слово для боевого радиуса баражирующего перехватчика - дозаправка в воздухе, у МиГа она есть.

----------


## Stranger

> Если  кто-то считает что они пошлют только бомберы без истребителей, а весь остальной потенциал будет ждать в шахтах окончания рыцарских дуэлей МиГ-31 против В-52Н, значит не те книжки им по службе читали... пусть фантазируют дальше.


А Вам встречалaсь где-нибудь когда-нибудь легенда о том, как советские/российские Ту-95 и Ту-160 вылетают к берегам США c KP в сопровождении истребителей (и топливозаправщиков, разумеется)?

----------


## Sr10

> А Вам встречалaсь где-нибудь когда-нибудь легенда о том, как советские/российские Ту-95 и Ту-160 вылетают к берегам США c KP в сопровождении истребителей (и топливозаправщиков, разумеется)?


Еще раз и последний – теоретический  глобальный удар разнесен по времени по подлетному. Бомберы приходят к целям после отработки ПЛАРБ и МБР наземного базирования. Это даже во времена Кубинского кризиса так было запланировано. То что вы совершенно не в теме и своими фантазиями в доракетной эпохе – реальность не отменяет.

----------


## Stranger

> Еще раз и последний – теоретический  глобальный удар разнесен по времени по подлетному. Бомберы приходят к целям после отработки ПЛАРБ и МБР наземного базирования. Это даже во времена Кубинского кризиса так было запланировано. То что вы совершенно не в теме и своими фантазиями в доракетной эпохе – реальность не отменяет.


 Минуточку: Вы категорически утверждаете, что американские стратегические ракетоносцы подходят к берегам России _только и обязательно_ в сопровождении истребителей. Что же Вам мешает так же твёрдо сказать то же самое в отношении советских/российских Ту-95 и Ту-160, - они так же должны были подходить к берегам США _только и обязательно_ в сопровождении истребителей?

----------


## Stranger

> Еще раз и последний – теоретический  глобальный удар разнесен по времени по подлетному. Бомберы приходят к целям после отработки ПЛАРБ и МБР наземного базирования. Это даже во времена Кубинского кризиса так было запланировано.


- Подлётное время БР с АПЛ - не более получаса, чтобы удар МБР, БР с АПЛ и КР был близким по времени, стратегические ракетоносцы дожны выйти задолго до удара МБР и БР с АПЛ, потому, что и их КР до целей ещё лететь 2-2.5 часа...



> То что вы совершенно не в теме и своими фантазиями в доракетной эпохе – реальность не отменяет.


- Улыбнуло...

----------


## An-Z

Ближе к теме, коллеги...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А кто там раньше летал ?


А раньше там летали МИГ-17, о чем я уже писал. Постоянного базирования. Что такое НЗ я знаю не понаслышке. Собственно дальше не вижу смысла "мучить клаву", т. к. пошли теоретизирования о том, как начнется ат. война, кто куда и в каком составе полетит и пр. Мне это неинтересно.

----------


## Nazar

> А кто там раньше летал ?  Ту-128 постоянно базировались на Омск, Жанасемей, Белую, Братск, Котлас, Талаги  и только один полк на Амдерму. 
> Остальное Заполярье – это передовые аэродромы, визиты на которые организовывались в хорошую погоду и ненадолго.


Ну Заполярье это не только Амдерма, но и Мончегорск, где Миг-31 стояли длительное время.

----------


## Sr10

> Ну Заполярье это не только Амдерма, но и Мончегорск, где Миг-31 стояли длительное время.


Так они там и сейчас стоят, или уже нет ? В прошлом году точно были. В конце года прошла инфа что не все ладно у них...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> В конце года прошла инфа что не все ладно у них...


В этом отношении читайте меньше интернетов. Спите, жители Багдада, в Багдаде всё спокойно.

----------


## Nazar

> Так они там и сейчас стоят, или уже нет ? В прошлом году точно были. В конце года прошла инфа что не все ладно у них...


Стоят котласовские, с недавних пор. Я имел в виду, что в 90х там 174 ГвИАП базировался на постоянной основе и ничего, самолеты не "сгнили" и снегом их не завалило...

----------


## Sr10

> Стоят котласовские, с недавних пор. Я имел в виду, что в 90х там 174 ГвИАП базировался на постоянной основе и ничего, самолеты не "сгнили" и снегом их не завалило...


С учетом разницы климатических условий Кольского и НЗ - не удивлен...

----------


## Assaulter

На "Ленте" появилась статья о ходе уголовного дела, связанного с аварией Су-27УБ в Бесовце в 2012 году, в конце статьи упоминается еще одна авария, связанная с ошибкой экипажа - Су-24М в феврале 2012 года

Lenta.ru: Россия: Общество: Лекарство против неба

В связи с этим хотелось бы поинтересоваться у опытных форумчан и всех, связанных с ВВС - насколько оправданно наказание в виде возмещения стоимости испорченной матчасти?
Ведь понятно же, что выплатить такую сумму просто нереально...

В ВВС Советского Союза такое часто практиковалось?
По крайней мере, у Дроговоза читал, что порой летчики предпочитали не катапультироваться, лишь бы избежать всех расследований.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> На "Ленте" появилась статья о ходе уголовного дела, связанного с аварией Су-27УБ в Бесовце в 2012 году, в конце статьи упоминается еще одна авария, связанная с ошибкой экипажа - Су-24М в феврале 2012 года
> 
> Lenta.ru: Россия: Общество: Лекарство против неба
> 
> В связи с этим хотелось бы поинтересоваться у опытных форумчан и всех, связанных с ВВС - насколько оправданно наказание в виде возмещения стоимости испорченной матчасти?
> Ведь понятно же, что выплатить такую сумму просто нереально...
> 
> В ВВС Советского Союза такое часто практиковалось?
> По крайней мере, у Дроговоза читал, что порой летчики предпочитали не катапультироваться, лишь бы избежать всех расследований.


Ну на счет катапультирования вы погоречились. Летчик действует по обстановке, и тот момент мысли так далеко не идут.
А на счет выплат у нас в Шаталово на обруливании перевернули Су-24МР. Летчика 3 года тягали по судам, но потом оправдали. Когда его просили выплатить ущерб он попросил отдать все, в том числе и секретные блоки что бы продать и выплатить учерб. Неужили кто то считает что летчик садится в самолет чтобы его разбить?

----------


## николай-78

О базировании в Заполярье видимо каждый аэродром нужно рассматривать индивидуально, но в Амдерме Ту-128 из Аl "гнили" или коррозировали (что кому больше по слуху)-на брюхе у самолета образовывалась типа плесени, также ролики на сопле двигателя теряли подвижность из-за коррозии и протирали насквозь створки оного. Возможно из-за коррозии клинило управление в продольном канале ПЛП/ЛП- Балюк/Казаченко-1985/86 и у меня тоже клинило в 1987, правда потом восстанавливалось. В Алыкеле Миг-31Б засыпало снегом по хвосты (фото в сети немерено), может по этому у них были проблемы с сотовыми конструкциями. Видимо матчасть надо правильно хранить. Но базировались же, правда Миг-31 не очень любит низкие температуры-вся электроника мерзнет:форсаж на взлете не полностью розжигается и турбостартер не отключается. Имеются ограничения по пользованию КН-25 в зависимости от географической широты.

----------


## Sr10

> О базировании в Заполярье видимо каждый аэродром нужно рассматривать индивидуально,


Согласен. Практика – критерий истины. 57-й загнали на Алыкель в 1990г – собственно плачей различных Ярославн по этому поводу в сети то-же достаточно. На Су-15ТМ. Там “неожиданно” выяснилось, что ближайший реальный запасной за пределами его дальности даже с ПТБ. С 1991г по этой причине его переучивали на МиГ-31, но зимой 92/93 гг “неожиданно” случилось то неизбежное в тамошних местах, что отражено на фотках - со всеми вытекающими... Полк расформировали, часть техники потом через ремонт (тогда еще оставалось кому и чем ) ушла в Канск. Тогда-же остатки Амдермы влили в Котлас вместе с остатками Талаг. Собственно в Заполярье 31-е остались в Мончегорске – но там климат и окружающая ифраструктура несравнимы с упомянутыми местами.  Ну и финальный аккорд; остатки Котласа в Мончегорск.
На этом фоне кому-то в 2013г ударило в голову - а не посадить-ли 31-е на НЗ...

----------


## николай-78

Я не совсем сгласен с предыдущим автором, все от того что у нас нет продуманной стратегии и политики ни к одной области хозяйства. А главное за "базар" и действия ни кто не отвечает, типа переучим на 31-е Петрозаводск и Запорожье и перекинем в Норильск и Тикси. Ну и что вышло один сгинул в Норильске, другой в бескрайних степях Казахстана.  Су-15ТМ из Бежецка в Алыкель переводили намеренно с учетом переучивания на Б, а не по причине отсутствия запасных.  Меня тоже сватали в Норильск в 92г, но мне уже все с этим иап было ясно. Сократили на севере все полки практически одновременно в 93году, сославшись на трудности их содержания. Кстати первые стрельбы Канск выполнял в сенлябре 1993г и выполнялись они на 3 своих 31Б самолетах -полученных с завода и 2 саваслейских 31Б № 7Х, Норильские не использовали. А кто из летного состава куда попал - это дело случая. Любой перевод полка с места на место-это у кого все есть-уволятся, у кого нет-дослуживают. Да и когда Амдерму влили в Котлас, Талаги ещё сосуществовали.

----------


## skynomad

"Любой перевод полка с места на место-это у кого все есть-уволятся, у кого нет-дослуживают." - и давно так стало?

----------


## Sr10

> Я не совсем сгласен с предыдущим автором, все от того что у нас нет продуманной стратегии и политики ни к одной области хозяйства. А главное за "базар" и действия ни кто не отвечает,


 И не утверждал никогда, что у нас продуманная стратегия и политика и высокая степень ответственности за принимаемые решения. Няз, Су-15ТМ переводили в Норильск по причине демилитаризации границы с Финляндией в режиме ошпаренного пуделя. Союз кончался, это было ясно почти всем и обстановка была соответствующая. С запасными там (в Заполярье, а не в Карелии) всегда было плохо... Для Ту-128 не так плохо как для остальных, учитывая дальность, но ведь его под Заполярье специально делали.

----------


## Иваныч

В 2013 году в Белоруссию перебазируется и заступит на боевое дежурство первое звено современных российских истребителей-бомбардировщиков (судя по всему, это будут Су-30). А к 2015 году на белорусской территории уже появится база ВВС России, где будет базироваться целый авиаполк.

В качестве площадки для размещения авиаполка ВВС России рассматриваются два варианта – в районе Барановичей (нынешняя 69-я база ВВС Белоруссии, где базировались списанные в прошлом году белорусские истребители Су-27) или Берёзы. 

Российские ВВС выдвигаются на 500 км ближе к Западу | KM.RU

Лично я голосую за Берёзу.

----------


## Павел1988

Ждем тонны кирпичей от прибалтийских шалашовок, запасся попкорном)

----------


## Nazar

> Ждем тонны кирпичей от прибалтийских шалашовок, запасся попкорном)


Как-бы эти кирпичи и с белорусской стороны не полетели, там уже далеко не все довольны такой перспективе...
Ну и как-бы авиабаза может превратиться в очередной насос для батьки и он это прекрасно понимает...
Но дело безусловно правильное, надо маленько отодвигаться от своих границ....

----------


## BSA

Как только прозвучал тип самолета все стало на свои места, не пристроив индуские Су-30 инозаказчикам, самолеты решили оставить в РБ тут и базу замутили и самолеты при деле, а то уже больше 2 лет как простаивают (часть правда капиталят). Что сказать элегантный выход нашли.

----------


## APKAH

> В 2013 году в Белоруссию перебазируется и заступит на боевое дежурство первое звено современных российских истребителей-бомбардировщиков (судя по всему, это будут Су-30). А к 2015 году на белорусской территории уже появится база ВВС России, где будет базироваться целый авиаполк.


Вероятно эта тема изучалась руководством Белоруссии и ранее, поэтому в прошлом году ВВС Белоруссии так легко списали все свои Су-24 и Су-27 из состава своих ВВС. К функции патрулирования неба Республики Белорусь подключаются Россияне, то есть та сумма которая должна была пойти на эксплуатацию белорусской авиатехники, пойдёт на более важные нужды в бюджете Белоруссии. Логичный ход, в итоге обе стороны от данного нововведения только выйграют, поэтому так быстро решился данный вопрос, что начало базирования первой АЭ планируется уже в этом году.

Очень сомневаюсь что индийские Су-30К войдут в состав ВВС РФ, не подпишется на такой ход главкомат ВВС РФ. Свои машины модернизации годами дожидаются, а тут предлагается чьи то "поношенные носки" донашивать, да ещё вкладываться в модернизацию, на предприятии другой страны, где они простаивают уже около четырёх лет...Если всё же и будет на будущей базе эксплуатироваться тип Су-30, то в варианте Су-30СМ.

----------


## maxik

Алжирские СМТ донашиваем и ничего:)

----------


## BSA

APKAH 

Сушки и Бомберы увы др песня, корыстная.

Возможность "посадки" ВВС РФ на АБ РБ в летной среде обсуждается уже года полтора - два. 
Др 30ток нет и не будет еще с год, Иркутский новодел пойдет в Липу (офиц подветрдилась инфа в  телемосте с Путиным) а сколько дыр в плане спарок заткнуть надо....

----------


## APKAH

> Алжирские СМТ донашиваем и ничего:)


Сравнили, СМТ-шки новыми с завода поставлялись в Алжир, и только после проблем с комплектующими и другими недоработками (это уже совсем другая тема), Алжирцы от них отказались, после этого от безвыходной ситуации они вошли в состав ВВС РФ, что считаю верным решением в той ситуации. А тут пятнадцатилетние, поюзанные по полной программе, списанные самолёты, там замене всё оборудование подлежит. Разницу разве не чувствуете?




> Возможность "посадки" ВВС РФ на АБ РБ в летной среде обсуждается уже года полтора - два. Др 30ток нет и не будет еще с год, Иркутский новодел пойдет в Липу (офиц подветрдилась инфа в  телемосте с Путиным) а сколько дыр в плане спарок заткнуть надо....


Пока нет, но согласно контракту (первому на этот тип) к 2015 году все 30 Су-30СМ должны быть поставлены в ВВС РФ. А в Иркутске темпы выпуска авиатехники не снижались, а уже превзошли выпуск советских времён, соответственно можно с уверенностью предположить что контракты будут исполнены в срок. Естественно что первые машины нового типа ЛА как обычно пойдут в Липецкий центр, но там машин двенадцать хватит слихвой для обучения лётного состава. А вот следующая часть которая получит данный тип пока не известна.

----------


## BSA

APKAH 
Еще раз индуские Сушки в РБ, это как я вижу ситуацию,могут быть и др варианты. На мой взгляд ничего др  в Баранки посадить не смогут в этом году. Не удивлюсь кста если летный состав будет из ВС РБ. 
В Липу из новья  пойдет 4-6 бортов максимум. Остальными будут затыкать дыры по спаркам  в строевых, ибо проблема спарок остра как никогда ранее.

----------


## APKAH

> Еще раз индуские Сушки в РБ, это как я вижу ситуацию,могут быть и др варианты. На мой взгляд ничего др  в Баранки посадить не смогут в этом году.


Причём уже очень давно, всё же не три-четыре года, а предположительно с конца 2006 года, к Белоруссии они не имеют отношения, принадлежат Иркуту, пылились до недавнего времени в таможенной зоне, так как в России им не разрешено быть на временном ввозе. И только в прошлом-позапрошлом году разобрали две машины, начали изучать возможности ресурса, ремонта, модернизации и т.д. Не так давно были разговоры о экспорте во Вьетнам, но ввиду последних двух контрактов Су-30МК2 во Вьетнам (2009 и 2010 годов) - там б/у старичков более не интересны.



> В Липу из новья  пойдет 4-6 бортов максимум. Остальными будут затыкать дыры по спаркам в строевых, ибо проблема спарок остра как никогда ранее.


Затыкать дырки по спаркам необходимо ремонтным заводам, а они пока "не работают". Из четырёх АРЗ занимающихся ремонтом Су-27 последнее время только Пушкин и Воздвиженка по несколько спарок в год ремонтируют. Кубинка и Краснодар как я понимаю загружены ремонтом другими типами, информации последнее время от них нет. Вот в Липу 30СМ придёт в этом году, липецкие 10УБ и 10ПУ раздадут по другим полкам, на год-два "остроту" в полках возможно и снимут.

----------


## BSA

Это понятно, что борта Иркута, фотоотчет Пилота снял ряд вопросов конечно. Вопрос по ним стоял куда их пристроить. Впрочем думаю уже к сентябрю будет больше инфы.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

С чего это вдруг новые Су-34 идут не в строевые части, а в ГЛИЦ?
Взято на сайте МО



> 06.05.2013 - Поступление новых фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в 929 Государственный летно-испытательный центр МО РФ (г.Ахтубинск, Астраханская обл.)
> Представители центральных и региональных СМИ смогут увидеть прибытие  самолета Су-34 на аэродром центра, встречу экипажа, совершившего перелет на бомбардировщике из г.Новосибирск в г.Ахтюбинск и прием авиационной техники.

----------


## APKAH

> С чего это вдруг новые Су-34 идут не в строевые части, а в ГЛИЦ?
> Взято на сайте МО


Очевидно для проведения испытаний и исследований по различным программам, для решения определённых вопросов, нынешних и будущих, которые возникли (возникнут) в процессе эксплуатации Су-34 в строевых частях. Из описания события непонятно, то ли ожидается "прибытие самолёта", то ли ожидается "поступление самолётов", да и название города перепутали с Актюбинском, для военных из МО как то не корректно, хотя кто их знает кто там у них "по клавишам набирает"  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sr10

> А к 2015 году на белорусской территории уже появится база ВВС России, где будет базироваться целый авиаполк.


И сказал Солнцеподобный - да будет база. И стала база. Появилась...
Но все же лучше, чем Новая Земля...
И что, полки уже обратно вернули ?.. целый - это какой, кто подскажет : 3-эскадрильный до оптимизации или 2-эскадрильный до нового облика...

----------


## Иваныч

> И сказал Солнцеподобный - да будет база. И стала база. Появилась...
> Но все же лучше, чем Новая Земля...
> И что, полки уже обратно вернули ?.. целый - это какой, кто подскажет : 3-эскадрильный до оптимизации или 2-эскадрильный до нового облика...


Ностальгия по былому.
Просто вернуть не так просто.Личный состав надо где-то разместить.Инфраструктуры  полагаю уже нет,надо создавать новую,но а кроме самолётов надо ещё разместить и обеспечивающие подразделения.Если говорить о Берёзе,то полагаю нужно будет строить новый военный городок.

----------


## Иваныч

Счётная Палата.
Федеральный бюджет выделил недостаточно средств на разработку Superjet-100.
Государство не исполняет своих обязательств по финансированию серийного производства и послепродажного обслуживания двигателей Sam-146: по плану должно было быть выделено 8,4 млрд руб., а выделено 3,4 млрд. Поэтому «Сатурн» в 2011 г. не смог наладить поставку двигателей (план — 150 штук к 2014 г.) для SSJ-100, что ставит под угрозу программу продаж самолетов.

Сайт НПО сообщил, что государство проведет допэмиссию «Сатурна» на 7 млрд руб. Но задержка в поставке двигателей, а значит, и самолетов (Superjet опоздал к заказчикам почти на три года) привела к потере конкурентных преимуществ, констатирует Счетная палата, а если инвестиции и дальше будут задерживаться, проект придется и вовсе свернуть.
==================
astr_hn 
"Суперджеты" - это, по сути, "Боинги", не надо ими заниматься.


Необходимо вкладываться в совместные украино-российские "АН-70", "Ан-74", "АН-148", "АН-158", в модернизированные "АН-124" "Руслан" . Прекрасные самолеты, но программы их производства сильно покалечены за время президентства Онвамнедимона.


Выдержки из интервью Ситнова Анатолия Петровича,президента, председателя Совета директоров ЗАО «Двигатели «Владимир Климов – Мотор Сич» генерал-полковника (Начальник Вооружения ВС РФ 1994-2000гг.)

Давайте вернемся к производству. Как обстоит в нашей стране дело с обещанным восстановлением серийного выпуска Ан-124?

- Самолет этот в России, по всей видимости, производить не будут. По крайней мере, в ближайшее время. Бывший директор Ульяновского авиационного центра Виктор Михайлов много сил положил на сохранение завода и производство «Русланов», вместе мы разрабатывали проект восстановления выпуска Ан-124. Я лично в этом участвовал в 2003г. Для того чтобы восстановить проект, тогда надо было затратить $120 млн. Сейчас на это потребуется уже порядка $300 млн. Производство Ан-124 планировалось организовать в Ульяновске. Но теперь, и, кстати, это совпало со временем визита Президента РФ в Соединенные Штаты, представители ОАК вдруг неожиданно заявили: «Будем производить Ан-124 в США и с американскими двигателями». А замминистра Минпромторговли Денис Мантуров в ходе поездки в Украину объявил, что Ан-148 должны оснастить двигателями SAM146. То есть, надо будет ремоторизировать самолет, провести новые серьезные испытания. И все это стоит денег. Самолет сейчас летает нормально. Так зачем же ставить на него двигатель, которому еще предстоит подтвердить свою надежность в эксплуатации?

- Уже подписан контракт, когда Дмитрий Медведев был в Америке, и все представили это как высочайшее достижение. При этом ограбили народ на $4,2 млрд. и практически остановили отечественную авиапромышленность. А Барак Абама в своем ответном слове поблагодарил российского Президента за то, что контракт позволит сохранить рабочие места в фирме «Боинг». 
astr_hn - Авиапрома в России уже нет
Rakafon Journal - Украина оставила без денег производство двигателей самолета «Руслан»

----------


## Sr10

> Инфраструктуры  полагаю уже нет,надо создавать новую,но а кроме самолётов надо ещё разместить и обеспечивающие подразделения.Если говорить о Берёзе,то полагаю нужно будет строить новый военный городок.


Почему нет ? В Белоруси как-раз пока есть. Их Су-27 совсем недавно приземлили, кстати, ибо тяжелый истребитель содержать дорого, а в недрах РБ пока обнаружен только торф. И не они-ли и составят “целый полк” ? В счет долгов за дары недр РФ, прецеденты уже имеются... Надо только определиться какие звезды рисовать, а то эта звездная эпопея театр абсурда напоминает...

----------


## Pilot

Читаю сообщение и изумляюсь 



*Войскового* пилота впервые пустили за штурвал ПАК ФА 

За штурвал перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации Т-50 (ПАК ФА) впервые сел *строевой* летчик. Как сообщается в пресс-релизе компании «Сухой», с аэродрома Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова в подмосковном Жуковском на истребителе в воздух поднялся пилот Летно-испытательного центра имени Чкалова.

Отработка систем и оборудования по программе летных испытаний продлилась два часа. Полет прошел успешно.




Прикольно, у нас есть войсковые пилоты, а летчик-испытатель 1-го класса стал строевым . Да и штурвал в истребителе - это круто. Мда. И это фирма Сухого написала

----------


## Pilot

Этот летчик Сулейманов Рафаэль Фаимович. Летчик-испытатель 1 класса, освоил 20 типов 30 модификаций. Выпускник Барнаульского училища, служил в Нормандии-Неман. в 1999 закончил ЦПЛИ ГЛИЦ. Среди освоенных типов - Су-35 и СУ-34.

----------


## APKAH

> Читаю сообщение и изумляюсь 
> 
> *Войскового* пилота впервые пустили за штурвал ПАК ФА


Источник - sukhoi.org

Опять же, как и в случае с сайтом МО, кто там набирал и додумывал текст у них не понятно. Пора бы уже взяться серьёзным организациям и установить контроль над качеством выдаваемой информации на официальных сайтах.

----------


## Иваныч

Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко заявил, что вооруженным силам республики нужно пару десятков истребителей Су-27 и МиГ-29 или более современных самолетов.

«Мне сегодня надо пару десятков самолетов Су-27, МиГ-29. Мне нужны такие или более современные самолеты, чтобы обеспечить неприкосновенность границ», - сказал Лукашенко в пятницу, комментируя недавнюю встречу с министром обороны РФ Сергеем Шойгу, передает РИА «Новости».
Он отметил, что форма поставок российских самолетов в Белоруссию будет предметом переговоров с РФ. «База это будет, или мы в существующие части поставим самолеты-истребители, этот вопрос обсуждается», - пояснил президент.

По его словам, Белоруссия готова модернизировать российские самолеты на своих заводах. Он отметил, что вопрос модернизации на заводах Белоруссии, в том числе в Барановичах, уже обсуждался. «Я сказал «да», мы будем для вас модернизировать самолеты, если у вас будет такое желание. Это новая тема», - сказал Лукашенко.

Таким образом, из заявления белорусского президента следует, что вопрос о создании в республике базы российских ВВС пока не решен окончательно.

----------


## AC

> Этот летчик Сулейманов Рафаэль Фаимович. Летчик-испытатель 1 класса, освоил 20 типов 30 модификаций. Выпускник Барнаульского училища, служил в Нормандии-Неман. в 1999 закончил ЦПЛИ ГЛИЦ. Среди освоенных типов - Су-35 и СУ-34.


Сергей, а не подскажете: это он на фото?

----------


## Pilot

Он. Это из статьи про общение летчиков с детьми :)

----------


## AC

> Он. Это из статьи про общение летчиков с детьми :)


Понял Вас, спасибо.

----------


## skynomad

> Счётная Палата.
> Федеральный бюджет выделил недостаточно средств на разработку Superjet-100.
> Государство не исполняет своих обязательств по финансированию серийного производства и послепродажного обслуживания двигателей Sam-146: по плану должно было быть выделено 8,4 млрд руб., а выделено 3,4 млрд. Поэтому «Сатурн» в 2011 г. не смог наладить поставку двигателей (план — 150 штук к 2014 г.) для SSJ-100, что ставит под угрозу программу продаж самолетов.
> 
> Сайт НПО сообщил, что государство проведет допэмиссию «Сатурна» на 7 млрд руб. Но задержка в поставке двигателей, а значит, и самолетов (Superjet опоздал к заказчикам почти на три года) привела к потере конкурентных преимуществ, констатирует Счетная палата, а если инвестиции и дальше будут задерживаться, проект придется и вовсе свернуть.
> ==================
> astr_hn 
> "Суперджеты" - это, по сути, "Боинги", не надо ими заниматься.
> 
> ...


Это заявление 10го года  - где АН-124 от боинга или кого там еще? 
Я не понимаю как такие люди могут делать такие заявления, а главное не понимаю зачем? Что бы прослыть балаболом и "чудаком" , за что разменивается своя репутация - непонятно мне

----------


## AC

*Планы утилизации авиатехники МО РФ на 2013-2015 гг.*
Подробный перечень утилизируемых самолетов и ветолетов по типам, по годам и по количеству (единицам) читаем здесь -- в "КД утилизация АТ редакция ДРГЗ № 0173100004513001175 от 30.04.2013":
Сведения заказа

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Стрельба из пушки Ил-76МД.
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация.
"В программу обучение введено несколько практических часов по стрельбе на полигоне. На прошлой неделе, на протяжении 3х часов, отрабатывали стрельбы в Тверской области два Ил-76МД."
Интересные фотографии - Страница 456 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.

----------


## Observer69

> Читаю сообщение и изумляюсь 
> ...
> Прикольно, у нас есть войсковые пилоты, а летчик-испытатель 1-го класса стал строевым . Да и штурвал в истребителе - это круто. Мда. И это фирма Сухого написала


Представьте себе что они там колбасят в технике...

----------


## Stranger

> Стрельба из пушки Ил-76МД.


Интересно, что там подразумевается под "типовой целью"?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Отсюда:
Стало известно, куда Россия направит ненужные Индии Су-30 - Direct/NEWS

Истребители Су-30К, купленные Индией у России по контракту от 1996 года и возвращённые обратно в Россию, будут распроданы. Об этом сообщил замглавы Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству России Александр Фомин. Сейчас эти истребители, как рассказал чиновник, модернизируются на авиационном предприятии, расположенном в белорусском городе Барановичи.

По словам Фомина, Россия и Белоруссия не сомневаются, что упомянутые Су-30К найдут своего покупателя. Количество возвращённых России истребителей составляет 18, и, как отметил Фомин, Россия готова продавать их как все сразу, так и в разбивке на более мелкие партии. Чиновник пояснил, что в Белоруссию указанные Су-30К были переправлены из соображений экономии — в России за них пришлось бы платить НДС.

Белоруссия между тем оказывает России помощь в поиске потенциальных покупателей. По словам Фомина, в ходе модернизации размещённые в Барановичах Су-30К будут изменены таким образом, чтобы максимально подойти под требования будущих покупателей.

----------


## Иваныч

По данным источника, в июле на полигоне Государственного летно-исследовательского центра имени Чкалова в Ахтубинске Астраханской области запланированы испытания ракет С-24 и С-25, оснащенных специальными комплектами с головкой самонаведения (ГСН) и накладками на рули управления.

Источник отметил, что, если испытания пройдут успешно, «комплекты ГЛОНАСС-наведения начнут массово поступать на авиабазы уже в 2014 году». Таким образом, фронтовая авиация полностью перейдет на высокоточное оружие, подчеркнул он.
В главкомате ВВС рассказали, что комплекты для С-24 и С-25 позволяют использовать два режима: лазерный и смешанный. Во втором случае пуск и сопровождение до цели осуществляются по ГЛОНАСС.

«Ракеты в ходе испытаний будут запущены с фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и Су-34 из состава Липецкого центра боевого применения. Испытаем их в плохих метеоусловиях. В дальнейшем привлечем штурмовики Су-25 и вертолеты Ми-24», – пояснил собеседник в Минобороны.

По его словам, новый прицельный комплект прост в применении, его можно устанавливать на авиабазах силами техперсонала. Неуправляемые ракеты (НУР) С-24 и С-25 остаются основным оружием штурмовой и бомбардировочной авиации .

----------


## Djoker

Шагольские Су-24М "Гефест":

----------


## muk33

> По данным источника, в июле на полигоне Государственного летно-исследовательского центра имени Чкалова в Ахтубинске Астраханской области запланированы испытания ракет С-24 и С-25, оснащенных специальными комплектами с головкой самонаведения (ГСН) и накладками на рули управления.
> 
> «Ракеты в ходе испытаний будут запущены с фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и Су-34 из состава Липецкого центра боевого применения. Испытаем их в плохих метеоусловиях. В дальнейшем привлечем штурмовики Су-25 и вертолеты Ми-24», – пояснил собеседник в Минобороны.
> 
> По его словам, новый прицельный комплект прост в применении, его можно устанавливать на авиабазах силами техперсонала. Неуправляемые ракеты (НУР) С-24 и С-25 остаются основным оружием штурмовой и бомбардировочной авиации .


Странный источник, даже не знает правильной расшифровки названия ГЛИЦ. Да и аббревиатура НУР давно (лет 15) уже не применяется. Фраза про "плохие метеоусловия" вообще насмешила. Утка или вброс.  :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

> Странный источник, даже не знает правильной расшифровки названия ГЛИЦ. Да и аббревиатура НУР давно (лет 15) уже не применяется. Фраза про "плохие метеоусловия" вообще насмешила. Утка или вброс.


Довольно уже растиражирована эта информация по СМИ.
Теоретически такое наверное возможно.если к примеру запускать эти ракеты с больших высот,то возможно в этом есть смысл.

----------


## muk33

> Довольно уже растиражирована эта информация по СМИ.
> Теоретически такое наверное возможно.если к примеру запускать эти ракеты с больших высот,то возможно в этом есть смысл.


Бессмысленно. Придется кроме накладок двигатель менять. Думаю все же вброс )))

----------


## Djoker

Новости предприятия




> *На аэродроме в городе Жуковский завершились летно-конструкторские испытания модернизированного самолета Ил-76МД-90А.*
> 
> 
> 
>    Экипаж под командованием заслуженного летчика испытателя РФ, героя России Николая Куимова совершил 19 из 22 запланированных испытательных полетов, прове-рив функционирование всех систем воздушного судна досрочно. 
> 
>      В настоящее время техническими специалистами летно-испытательной и доводочной базы ОАО «Ил» осуществляется доработка систем самолета с целью подготовки его к передаче для проведения дальнейших испытаний Министерству обороны Российской Федерации. По завершении совместных государственных испытаний Ил-76МД-90А будет присвоена литера «О», которая дает право выпускать ВС серийно.

----------


## Djoker

Модернизированный Су-25СМ завершил испытания | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»




> *Модернизированный Су-25СМ завершил испытания 
> 
> Модернизированный штурмовик Су-25СМ успешно завершил этап специальных летных испытаний (СЛИ), которые были направлены на повышение боевой эффективности машины*
> 
> Испытания проводились с целью отработки применения и оценки эффективности новых боеприпасов. В результате штурмовики приобрели способность одновременного поражения четырех наземных целей в одной атаке при использовании управляемых боеприпасов.
> 
> Также свою эффективность подтвердил бортовой комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы «Витебск-25».
> 
> Кроме того, в ходе СЛИ успешно завершены испытания комплексов средств связи, обеспечивающих автоматизированную передачу информации между самолетами.
> ...

----------


## Иваныч

Летчики России в июне будут соревноваться друг с другом за звание лучших, сообщил во вторник журналистам в Воронеже главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.

«По ближайшим соревнованиям по воздушной выучке летчиков армейской авиации, летчиков фронтовой авиации я хочу сказать следующее. Мы на протяжении всей своей службы стремимся как можно лучше летать, как можно лучше стрелять, бомбить... Но результаты есть результаты, нормативы есть нормативы, согласно курсу боевой подготовки», – сказал Бондарев.

По его словам, на соревнованиях, которые пройдут в июне этого года, летчики и вертолетчики смогут оценить мастерство друг друга, и станет понятно, кто из них на самом деле лучше.

«Может быть, каждый из них выполнит норматив на оценку ниже «отлично», но все равно кто-то окажется лучшим», – отметил Бондарев.


По словам главкома, эта авиационная дуэль может стать традицией и пойти на пользу военно-воздушным силам, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 30 мая - РИА Новости. Истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 обнаружили и уничтожили крылатые ракеты условного противника в ходе проверки боеготовности армии, сообщает в четверг Минобороны РФ.

О начале новой внезапной проверки боеготовности российской армии в понедельник утром объявил начальник Генштаба генерал армии Валерий Герасимов. К проверке боевой готовности соединений и воинских частей войск ВКО, Дальней и Военно-транспортной авиации, а также 1-го командования ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа привлечено 8,7 тысячи человек, 185 боевых самолетов и 240 боевых бронированных машин. В ходе проверки истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 заступили на непрерывное боевое дежурство на севере России.

"Самолетом радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-50, также несущего боевое дежурство в назначенном районе, было обнаружено несколько самолетов условного противника, действующих на различных высотах и с различных направлений, приближающихся к району учений. Экипаж самолета А-50 оперативно осуществил наведение на приближающиеся цели самолетов-перехватчиков МиГ-31", - говорится в сообщении.

В роли условного противника выступали стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95МС, поднявшиеся в воздух с авиабазы в Саратовской области, которые имеют на вооружении, помимо классических авиационных бомб, крылатые ракеты воздушного базирования.

"Авиационная группировка условного противника, имитирующая массированный ракетно-авиационный удар, выполнила пуски крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по наземным целям с дальней границы зоны обнаружения, без захода в зону поражения ракетным вооружением МиГ-31. Пуски крылатых ракет были обнаружены радиолокационным комплексом самолета А-50. Истребителями-перехватчиками МиГ-31 крылатые ракеты были уничтожены", - сообщили в Минобороны.

----------


## Assaulter



----------


## maxik

Классное у них там  лето:)

----------


## FLOGGER

А я бы вот  за крайнее сообщение пилота поставил бы "антилайк". Но не Сергею, конечно, а за непонятный смысл "новости". Я не пойму: стратеги задачу "выполнили", т. к. пустили КР до зоны перехвата и, тем более, до зон ЗРВ. Им выполнение задачи зачли или нет? 31-е тоже задачу выполнили, т. к. "сбили" выпущенные КР. Только интересно мне: сколько было КР, сколько МИГов? Т. к. в сегоднящнем посте (чуть повыше) летчики сказали, что по одной КР они пустили 4 ракеты, что наводит на размышления. Если по одной - четыре, то где набраться 31-х, чтобы отразить массовый налет КР?

----------


## Assaulter

Из видеоролика "Проверка боеготовности авиации ЗВО" следует, что МиГ-31 было 2. Члены экипажа, которые давали интервью, сказали, что после взлета произвели сбор пары. Потом, обратите внимание, штурман наведения командовал одному высоту "3900", другому высоту "3600".

Еще интересный факт - летчик сказал, что КР они обнаружили на расстоянии 90 км. Совсем неплохо, кажется! Может быть это были МиГ-31БМ?

По запущенным ракетам: член экипажа, опять же сказал, что они стреляли по две ракеты с каждого борта. Мне лично кажется, что мишень-КР была одна. В принципе, запуск двух ракет по одной цели кажется логичным - ни у одной ракеты 100-% вероятности поражения нет. А что с двух самолетов по одной цели стреляли - может, деньги на мишенях экономили?? ))


Еще вопрос - а насколько эти учения были вообще внезапными? Съемочные группы везде оперативно приехали, отсняли, журналистов "подождали" - на борт А-50-х взяли.. ))) Как-то не очень на внезапные похожи...

Что меня порадовало - впервые, пожалуй, открыто продемонстрировали способность Миг-31 уничтожать именно КР - не просто "Рейсы" и "Стрижи", а мишень на базе настоящей Х-55! Правда при этом действовали они все-таки под управлением А-50. Было бы любопытно посмотреть, как бы они справились если бы работали по схеме, которую везде предъявляют любители этого перехватчика - со своей системой обмена данными...

Ну и оборудование А-50, конечно, не очень впечатляет... Чувствуется возраст.

----------


## FLOGGER

Тут, по-моему, скорее всего имеет место накладка. Я не очень верю, что показанная Х-55 это и есть та цель, которую сбивали 31-е. Все могло быть иначе: Х-55 сама по себе, а цель для 31-х - сама по себе.

----------


## Djoker

Модернизированное рабочее место штурмана Ту-22М3 "Гефест":



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Более 20 новых самолетов Су-30 и Су-35 поступят в ВВо в 2013 г | РИА Новости




> *Более 20 новых самолетов Су-30 и Су-35 поступят в ВВО в 2013 г*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 31 мая — РИА Новости. Более 20 новых истребителей четвертого поколения Су-30 и Су-35 поступят в нынешнем году в Восточный военный округ, сообщила в пятницу пресс-служба ВВО.
> 
> "В рамках "Государственной программы перевооружения — 2020" и "Гособоронзаказа-2013" до конца текущего года в Восточный военный округ поступят более 20 новых многофункциональных истребителей четвертого поколения различных модификаций", — отмечается в сообщении. Кроме того, сообщается, что Су-35 поступят на авиационные базы ВВО впервые.


Более 30 вертолетов Ка-52 и Ми-8АМТШ поступят в ВВО в 2013 году | РИА Новости




> *Более 30 вертолетов Ка-52 и Ми-8АМТШ поступят в ВВО в 2013 году*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 5 июн — РИА Новости. Более 30 вертолётов Ка-52 и Ми-8АМТШ поступят на авиабазы Восточного военного округа (ВВО) в 2013 году, сообщает в среду пресс-служба округа.
> 
> "Более 30 вертолётов Ка-52 ("Аллигатор") и Ми-8АМТШ ("Терминатор") поступят на авиабазы ВВО в текущем году. По боевой мощи вооружения "Аллигатор" превосходит все остальные существующие боевые вертолеты. Кроме вертолётов на авиабазы ВВО планируется поступление около пяти военно-транспортных самолётов Ан-26", — говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Observer69

> ...интересно мне: сколько было КР, сколько МИГов? Т. к. в сегоднящнем посте (чуть повыше) летчики сказали, что по одной КР они пустили 4 ракеты, что наводит на размышления. Если по одной - четыре, то где набраться 31-х, чтобы отразить массовый налет КР?


Массовый-то??
По Ливии вроде первые залпы были на 223 КР. А по России будут другие цифры. Какие ж тут 31е???

----------


## FLOGGER

Я даже не собираюсь думать, что будет "по России". Меня интересуют конкретные цифры конкретного эпизода именно по этим учениям. Потому что я не понимаю, чем здесь, собственно, возгордились? К тому же везде рекламировалось, что один 31-й может сбивать несколько целей. И я знаю, что в Красноводске это было. А здесь все наоборот. Как это понимать?

----------


## Антон

> Я даже не собираюсь думать, что будет "по России". Меня интересуют конкретные цифры конкретного эпизода именно по этим учениям. Потому что я не понимаю, чем здесь, собственно, возгордились? К тому же везде рекламировалось, что один 31-й может сбивать несколько целей. И я знаю, что в Красноводске это было. А здесь все наоборот. Как это понимать?


Я думаю что стреляли сразу 2 31-х,для того что бы как можно больше экипажей потренировались в пуске ракет по КР - ИМХО КР+ вылет Ту-95го стоит ну очень дорого -вот и решили так сказать сэкономить.

----------


## Assaulter

Вопрос по кабине модернизированного Ту-22М3, может, просветит кто-нибудь - что это за массивный стальной ящик у второго штурмана? Электроника что ли какая на штатное место не поместилась?

По учениям ВКО остается только сказать, что если верить сообщениям СМИ, то цифры, конечно, мизерные... Всего два перехватчика!

А потом вслед за министром обороны "аналитики" рунета гадают "9 из 11 сбитых" - это много или мало? Прямо массированный воздушно-космический удар :-D

----------


## Djoker

Новые Ми-28Н и Ми-26 поступили в ЗВО | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»




> *Новые Ми-28Н и Ми-26 поступили в ЗВО 
> 
> Армейская авиация Западного военного округа (ЗВО) получила на вооружение очередную партию новых вертолетов Ми-28Н и Ми-26, сообщил в среду, и.о. начальника пресс-службы ЗВО майор Владимир Дробышевский.*
> 
> 
> 
> «Сегодня в городе Ростов-на-Дону специалисты объединения ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа приступили к приему трех вертолетов Ми-28Н и транспортно-десантного вертолета Ми-26. В течение ближайших дней инженерно-технический состав ЗВО совершит углубленный осмотр всех систем и механизмов принимаемой техники», - сказал В.Дробышевский.
> 
> Он отметил, что новые вертолеты Ми-28Н и Ми-26 после приема будут перебазированы на базовый аэродром.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...1757774@egNews




> *В ЦВО все бомбардировщики Су-24 оборудованы новыми вычислительными подсистемами «Гефест»*
> 
> 
> 
> В Центральном военном округе завершено оборудование всех фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 новыми специализированными вычислительными подсистемами СВП-24 «Гефест». СВП-24 включает в себя приборы прицеливания, навигации и управления.
> 
> Их использование расширяет возможности экипажа по поиску, выходу на цель, прицеливанию и нанесению ударов, в том числе в сложных условиях погоды и при ограниченной видимости. Новый комплекс позволяет проводить бомбометание со свободного маневра, без входа в зону поражения средств объектовой ПВО условного противника.
> 
> По оценке специалистов 2-го Командования ВВС и ПВО, «Гефест» в ходе боевого применения подтвердил заявленные параметры — более чем в 3 раза повысилась точность нанесения ударов Су-24М, надежность работы прицельно-навигационного комплекса, существенно увеличился хронометраж суточного боевого налета.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

РСК "МиГ" в июне подпишет контакт с Минобороны на поставку МиГ-35 | РИА Новости




> *РСК "МиГ" в июне подпишет контакт с Минобороны на поставку МиГ-35*
> 
> 
> 
> ЛУХОВИЦЫ (Московская область), 31 мая — РИА Новости. Российская самолетостроительная корпорация (РСК) "МиГ" в июне планирует подписать контакт на поставку ВВС РФ истребителей МиГ-35, сообщил журналистам гендиректор РСК "МиГ" Сергей Коротков.
> 
> "В июне рассчитываем подписать контракт с Минобороны на постройку МиГ-35 для российских ВВС. 24 боевых машины планируем поставить в ближайшее время, общее количество — 37 МиГ-35 для нужд российской армии", — сказал Коротков.

----------


## kfmut

МиГ-АТ? А чего это он там делает? Или совсем старая фотка просто у журналистов?!

----------


## An-Z

Скорее всего просто "стоит", потому как разгрузить, вытащить из цеха это какая-никакая, а работа. Правее него задняя часть МиГ-31 стоит.. Не мешают никому и ладно..
У "Илюшинцев" так же в цехе статиспытаний стоял Ил-76 увешаный грузами, а у цеха Ил-114...

----------


## kfmut

Да, скорее всего так есть. Я уж подумал, что может движуха по нему опять появилась, раз МО решило всё-таки поддержать МиГа.

----------


## Sr10

> Ну и оборудование А-50, конечно, не очень впечатляет... Чувствуется возраст.


Какие наши годы... Мне вот, например, мобильный вычислитель понравился - плоский прям как айфон какой заморский. Нано... :)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Вопрос по кабине модернизированного Ту-22М3, может, просветит кто-нибудь - что это за массивный стальной ящик у второго штурмана?


Есть снимок из какого-то журнала. Взял на "Авиабазе" Каршиева.
Возможно, станет понятнее.

----------


## F74

Блочок-то совсекретный. :)

----------


## Антон

> Есть снимок из какого-то журнала. Взял на "Авиабазе" Каршиева.
> Возможно, станет понятнее.


На РП уже подобная фока была

----------


## Djoker

На бывшем 300-м производстве ИМЗ планируют производить «Вихри»




> *На бывшем 300-м производстве ИМЗ планируют производить «Вихри»*
> 
> Если НПО «Ижмаш» выиграет контракт на производство противотанковых управляемых ракет «Вихрь», это позволит ему решить «почти все проблемы финансового характера», заявил сегодня генеральный директор предприятия Константин Бусыгин. 
> 
> Получение НПО «Ижмаш» (Ижевск, Удмуртия) госконтракта на производство противотанковых управляемых ракет «Вихрь» позволит решить финансовые проблемы предприятия, заявил сегодня, 31 мая, генеральный директор НПО «Ижмаш» Константин Бусыгин. «Если мы выигрываем конкурс по «Вихрям», то сумма контракта – она не оглашается, я не имею ее права вам озвучить. Но скажу так, что это контракт трехгодичный, и по этому контракту не все, но почти все на сегодняшний день проблемы финансового характера будут решены».
> 
> Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что сумма контракта на изготовление для нужд Минобороны РФ противотанковых управляемых ракет «Вихрь-1» составит около 14 млрд руб.
> 
> Он рассказал, что все документы на конкурс уже поданы, итоги будут подведены 29 июня. Кстати, именно из-за участия в этом конкурсе было принято решение отложить перерегистрацию ОАО «НПО «Ижмаш» в концерн «Калашников» на июль. 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Минобороны РФ подобрало два варианта на замену устаревшему Ан-26 | РИА Новости




> *Минобороны РФ подобрало два варианта на замену устаревшему Ан-26*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 24 июн — РИА Новости. Российское военное ведомство в рамках переоснащения парка легких военно-транспортных самолетов рассматривает два возможных варианта на замену устаревшему Ан-26, сообщил РИА Новости в понедельник заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

ВС РФ обзавелись новейшими вертолетами-постановщиками помех | РИА Новости




> *ВС РФ обзавелись новейшими вертолетами-постановщиками помех*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 27 июн — РИА Новости. Российская армия получила первую партию новейших вертолетов-постановщиков радиоэлектронных помех на базе Ми-8, сообщил в интервью РИА Новости генеральный конструктор систем и средств РЭБ, заместитель генерального директора ОАО "Концерн Радиоэлектронные технологии" Юрий Маевский.
> 
> "Концерн осуществил поставку первой партии вертолетов-постановщиков помех на базе Ми-8, принципиально отличающихся от своих предшественников (Ми-8ПП). Данная техника способна обеспечить радиоэлектронное подавление средств обнаружения и разведки, а также защиту летательных аппаратов от поражения всеми типами современных авиационных и зенитных управляемых ракет", — сказал Маевский.
> 
> То, когда эта партия была поставлена и в каком количестве, собеседник агентства не уточнил, сославшись на секретность.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Ещё о производстве "Вихрей":




> *Минобороны готовит санкции на 4,1 млрд руб из-за срыва договоров с ОПК*
> 
> Российские военные готовят штрафные санкции на 4,1 миллиарда рублей в связи с невыполнением контрактов и недопоставкой техники предприятиями оборонно-промышленного комплекса, заявил во вторник начальник управления военных представительств Минобороны РФ полковник Олег Степанов.
> 
> ...
> В числе предприятий, не выполнивших контракты, Степанов назвал московскую "Военно-промышленную компанию" (выпускает БТР-82А), Самарский авиационный завод (поставляет самолеты Ан-140), *Кировский завод "Маяк", производящий военным противотанковые управляемые ракеты "Вихрь-1"*.
> ...


Минобороны готовит санкции на 4,1 млрд руб из-за срыва договоров с ОПК | РИА Новости

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> ВС РФ обзавелись новейшими вертолетами-постановщиками помех | РИА Новости


По всей видимости речь про уже упоминавшиеся Ми-8МТПР-1. А разработчик, скорее всего - КНИРТИ. 
А вот возможные кандидаты на это модификацию:


Крайнее фото отсюда

----------


## AC

> По всей видимости речь про уже упоминавшиеся Ми-8МТПР-1. А разработчик, скорее всего - КНИРТИ. 
> А вот возможные кандидаты на это модификацию:
> 
> 
> Крайнее фото отсюда


Ну, по крайней мере, в других официальных сообщениях ничего конкретного еще кроме МТПР-1 не упоминалось, да...
Но тогда вероятно, что сами вертолеты отнюдь и НЕ новые, ибо приведенный на фото выше №61, например, это борт 95357:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## AC

Минобороны РФ на своем официальном сайте опубликовало планы военного строительства на 2013-2020 гг. с контрольными цифрами по годам.
Он здесь (давить на стрелку внизу):
Документ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
Все что касается военной авиации из этих таблиц я собрал для удобства в отдельную табличку:



А кроме того тов. Герасимов (нынешний начальник Генштаба) вчера на коллегии МО сказал, что "для достижения установленных параметров спланированы ежегодные поставки от 70 до 100 самолетов, более 120 вертолетов":
http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...1791545@egNews
(плановый параметр=% новой техники в строю в авиации по годам -- см. в той же табличке выше)

----------


## Pilot

Интересное фото с соревнований "Авиадартс" экипажей фронтовой и армейской авиации ВВС России, сделанная на аэродроме Балтимор (Воронеж) 7000-й авиационной базы - линейка самолетов Су-25 различных строевых частей (авиагрупп) российских ВВС с различных концов страны. Сами соревнования проходили в конце июня 2013 года на полигоне Погоново под Воронежем.

В подгруппе оперативно-тактической авиации первое место на соревнованиях заняли лётчики на штурмовиках Су-25 авиагруппы из Будённовска (Ставропольский край) 4-го Командования ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа.

----------


## Pilot

Переданные ВВС России новейшие фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 отправились к месту дислокации



МОСКВА, 9 июля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Три серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 после церемонии их передачи ВВС России, которая прошла сегодня на Новосибирском авиационном заводе / НАЗ/ им. Чкалова, отправились к месту дислокации. Об этом сообщили сегодня ИТАР-ТАСС пресс-службе компании "Сухой".

"Три самолета поднялись в воздух и направились к месту своей дислокации в Воронеж. Одна машина из предусмотренных гособоронзаказом 2013 года была передана заказчику в начале мая этого года и уже находится в эксплуатации", - рассказал представитель компании "Сухой".

Как сообщалось ранее, эти самолеты войдут в состав штатных эскадрилий авиабазы, в каждой из которых до конца года будет по 12 новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.

Многофункциональный фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 по боевым возможностям относится к поколению самолетов 4+. Самолет способен эффективно поражать наземные, морские и воздушные цели в любое время суток и в любых метеоусловиях. В перспективе Су-34 должны заменить весь авиапарк стоящих сегодня на вооружении фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24.

----------


## Антоха

*Домна прощается с МиГ-29?*

Парк самолетов авиабазы Восточного военного округа, дислоцированной на территории Забайкальского края, уже в ближайшее время пополнится новыми многоцелевыми истребителями Су-30 СМ-2.

Получение самолетов ожидается в августе этого года.

Весь летный состав уже прошел переподготовку на пилотирование новых истребителей.

Многоцелевой истребитель Су-30 СМ-2 предназначен для завоевания господства в воздухе, ведения воздушной разведки и уничтожения воздушных, наземных и надводных целей. Самолет имеет систему дозаправки в воздухе, что позволяет вести боевые действия на значительном удалении от базы.

http://www.armstrade.org/includes/pe...3/detail.shtml

----------


## F70173

[QUOTE=Антоха;101244]*Домна прощается с МиГ-29?*

точнее будет сказать, что уже простилась. Миги не летают там с сентября прошлого года...

----------


## Panda-9

Так, вроде ж, Су-30СМ идут "довеском" к Су-35 в качестве спарок. Или в данном случае у них самостоятельная роль?

----------


## Djoker

> Так, вроде ж, Су-30СМ идут "довеском" к Су-35 в качестве спарок. Или в данном случае у них самостоятельная роль?


Самостоятельная.

----------


## Антоха

Минобороны еще не подписало с РСК "МиГ" контракт на поставку МиГ-35

РИА Новости Минобороны еще не подписало с РСК "МиГ" контракт на поставку МиГ-35 | РИА Новости

Российская самолетостроительная корпорация (РСК) "МиГ" и министерство обороны пока не заключили контакт на поставку истребителей МиГ-35 для ВВС РФ, подписание которого ожидалось в июне этого года, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу гендиректор корпорации Сергей Коротков.
О том, что такой контракт планировалось подписать в июне, заявлял сам Коротков в конце мая.
"Нет, контракт пока не подписан *из-за нехватки средств* (у Минобороны — ред.), мы ждем от них информации", — сказал Коротков.
Он напомнил, что в рамках планируемого контракта предусматривается поставка 37 истребителей МиГ-35 для ВВС России.

----------


## Pilot

Антоха, ты не поверишь, но есть контракт и на МиГ-29СМТ. ;) и он так же висит с МиГ-35. Кстати, на МиГ-35 контракт на постройку, те это будет корабелки без складывания крыла и с парашютом вместо гака.

----------


## Djoker

> Антоха, ты не поверишь, но есть контракт и на МиГ-29СМТ. ;) и он так же висит с МиГ-35.


По МиГ-29СМТ - будет модернизация строевых или новострой?




> Кстати, на МиГ-35 контракт на постройку, те это будет корабелки без складывания крыла и с парашютом вместо гака.


РЛС у МиГ-35 и МиГ-29К будет старая, без АФАР?

----------


## Pilot

по СМТ не понятно. Ибо сейчас делают только корабелку и Мку, но тот хлам, который стоит в Луховицах уже вряд ли полетит.
Первый контракт с щелевой, но военные хотят и АФАР, правда сказано, что первым самолетом с АФАР на вооружении будет ПАК ФА, так что придется подождать пока его примут

----------


## Pilot

Шойгу не доволен тем, что ВТА не смогли в течение 10 часов поднять самолеты в рамках "неожиданных" учений на Дальнем Востоке

----------


## Иваныч

> Шойгу не доволен тем, что ВТА не смогли в течение 10 часов поднять самолеты в рамках "неожиданных" учений на Дальнем Востоке


Вылет самолетов с военными из Хабаровска в ходе внезапной проверки боеготовности войск Восточного военного округа и части сил Центрального военного округа задержали на 10 часов, поскольку аэропорт пункта назначения не хотел принимать бойцов бесплатно, сообщил командующий военно-транспортной авиацией ВВС России Владимир Бенедиктов.

Уничтожили военные аэродромы во время военной реформы,
некуда посадить транспортные самолёты,похоже нет достаточного кол-ва военной инфраструктуры,
раз в гражданские аэропорты сажают транспортников
"Аэродромный аутсортинг не сработал."

Министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу уже заявил, что считает недопустимой 10-часовую задержку с вылетом военно-транспортных самолетов. «Задержка в 10 часов - это очень много, - заявил министр, - Тем более для того количества транспортной авиации, которую мы привлекаем». «От этой задержки, - пояснил глава Минобороны РФ, - у нас естественно идет скопление техники на аэродромах отправки. Поэтому я прошу обратить на это внимание».
Он попросил своего заместителя генерала армии Дмитрия Булгакова доложить ситуацию с дозаправкой самолетов на аэродромах. Генерал Булгаков информировал, что «ВВО денежными средствами обеспечен». «Гражданские аэропорты получили гарантийные письма о том, что Минобороны восполнит понесенные ими расходы, - сказал он. - Поэтому командующий войсками ВВО должен был уточнить задачу. Все вопросы были бы решены».

Министр обороны, выслушав доклад своего заместителя, подчеркнул, что «деньгами технику не заправить». «Поэтому я прошу контролировать данный вопрос, - отметил он. - Если эту ответственность командующего войсками ВВО, тогда согласуйте с ним все действия. Самолеты не должны стоять без заправки». «Мы не для того все это проводим, чтобы любоваться, как они (самолеты) стоят на резервных площадках», - подчеркнул Шойгу.

Шойгу в свою очередь дал следующее поручение генералу Бондареву: «Контролируйте ситуацию совместно с Центральным командным пунктом и в дальнейшем отрабатывайте регламент взаимодействия с гражданскими авиалиниями». 

Комендатуры должны быть в аэропортах  и склады МТС,с которых планируются переброски войск.

Раньше были ОБАТО,а что интересно сейчас?

----------


## Антоха

МиГ-29КУБ две недели будут испытывать тренажер НИТКА на Кубани | РИА Новости


МОСКВА, 16 июля — РИА Новости. Самолеты МиГ-29К (КУБ) во вторник совершили первые учебно-тренировочные полеты, имитирующие заход на посадку на авиационную палубу строящегося российского тренажера НИТКА (Ейск, Краснодарский край), сообщил РИА Новости представитель Южного военного округа (ЮВО).

Так он прокомментировал сообщения некоторых СМИ о том, что самолет Су-25УТГ выполнил первый полет с испытательного тренажера корабельной авиации.

"Сегодня было два испытательных вылета МиГ-29КУБ, во время которых самолеты совершали имитацию посадки на палубу авианосца. Полеты продлятся в течение двух недель. Будет совершено порядка десяти вылетов", — сказал собеседник агентства.

Он подчеркнул, что главной целью полетов является проверка свето-технического оборудования палубы тренажера. В частности, будет дана оценка комплексам "Сатурн", "Луна-37", МТК-201. Испытательные полеты проводят летчики РСК "МИГ", Южный военный округ лишь предоставил воздушное пространство для испытаний, отметил представитель округа.

Ранее главнокомандующий ВМФ РФ адмирал Виктор Чирков сообщил РИА Новости, что российский тренажер в Ейске начнет функционировать на рубеже 2013-2014 годов. Директор Спецстроя Григорий Нагинский заявлял агентству, что самолеты начнут летать на российском тренажере в сентябре-августе 2013 года.

----------


## Djoker

Реконструкция аэродрома "Крымск":



Аэропорты России и мира с высоты. - Страница 44 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Реконструкция аэродрома "Крымск":


Нормально так... ВПП вроде как шире стала, и длиннее, МРД не было, косые РД настроили, три новых стоянки со стороны дороги тоже новые (там склады были)...

----------


## Djoker

"Ижмаш" заключил контракт на 13 млрд руб с Минобороны РФ | РИА Новости




> *"Ижмаш" заключил контракт на 13 млрд руб с Минобороны РФ*
> 
> 
> 
> ИЖЕВСК, 22 июл — РИА Новости. ОАО "НПО "Ижмаш" (Ижевск, основной акционер ГК "Ростех") признано победителем конкурса Минобороны РФ на производство противотанковых управляемых ракет.
> 
> "Соответствующий контракт с Минобороны РФ уже заключен. В соответствии с ним предприятие изготовит и поставит министерству обороны России управляемые ракеты "Вихрь-1" общей стоимостью порядка 13 миллиардов рублей до конца 2015 года", — сообщило НПО "Ижмаш" в понедельник.
> 
> По словам генерального директора предприятия Константина Бусыгина, которые приводятся в сообщении, "это самый крупный для "Ижмаша" за последние годы государственный контракт на поставку высокоточного вооружения для нужд министерства обороны России".
> ...

----------


## Иваныч

«Решение о создании нескольких крупных авиабаз с точки зрения экономии, может быть, и правильно, но с точки зрения отражения вероятных угроз – нет», - сказал Шойгу, подводя итоги внезапной проверки войск ВВО. Он добавил, что по итогам проверки будет изменена структура и дислокация ВВС, передает РИА «Новости».

При бывшем министре обороны Анатолии Сердюкове было решено создать восемь крупных авиабаз(одна авиабаза на 10 регионов), на которых должны были сосредоточиться основные силы ВВС. Эта инициатива была связана с желанием оптимизировать расходы.
Как сообщил в четверг Шойгу, Минобороны приняло решение о расширении аэродромной сети. «Оценивается, во что обойдется восстановление старых и строительство новых аэродромов», - сообщил он, добавив, что в ведомстве знают, сколько их нужно.

Накануне Шойгу на встрече с президентом России Владимиром Путиным предложил за передислокацию и частичное изменение структуры Военно-воздушных сил.

Говоря в четверг о случае, когда самолеты военно-транспортной авиации не могли заправиться в течение десяти часов на одном из гражданских аэродромов, министр выразил мнение, что, может быть, будет предложено нефтяным компаниям создать мобилизационные резервы, чтобы они могли обеспечивать Минобороны.

----------


## AC

> Вылет самолетов с военными из Хабаровска в ходе внезапной проверки боеготовности войск Восточного военного округа и части сил Центрального военного округа задержали на 10 часов, поскольку аэропорт пункта назначения не хотел принимать бойцов бесплатно, сообщил командующий военно-транспортной авиацией ВВС России Владимир Бенедиктов.
> 
> Уничтожили военные аэродромы во время военной реформы,
> некуда посадить транспортные самолёты,похоже нет достаточного кол-ва военной инфраструктуры,
> раз в гражданские аэропорты сажают транспортников
> "Аэродромный аутсортинг не сработал."...


Я что-то в этом моменте тов. военных не понял вовсе.
Во-первых, насчет "не хотел принимать" аэропрот сразу же все опроверг, благо до аэропорта, в отличие от Шойгу&Co, можно сразу же дозвониться и задать прямой вопрос, и получить конкретный ответ:
РИА "Сахалин-Курилы"
Во-вторых, у Шойгу на другом конце Южно-Сахалинска (в направлении Долинска) есть свой собственный военный аэродром Сокол -- его никто не уничтожал. Так отчего же, если тов. военных злые штатские люди в гражданское Хомутово не пускали (якобы), они не стали сажать самолеты на своем родном аэродроме?
 :Cool:

----------


## Griffon

Да просто подвели "базу" под структурные реформы ВВС. Интересно, вернутся дивизии и отдельные эскадрильи?...

----------


## AC

> Да просто подвели "базу" под структурные реформы ВВС. Интересно, вернутся дивизии и отдельные эскадрильи?...


А интересно, откуда они (Шойгу&Co) будут отрезать деньги под очередные "структурные реформы" ВВС и всего прочего (т.е. на все эти "вернутся", которых уже много набирается)?
Отрезать от себя же придется: ибо им Минфин даже тех денег, что были запланированы еще при Сердюкове, МО не даст, денег меньше будет...

----------


## Иваныч

> Я что-то в этом моменте тов. военных не понял вовсе.
> Во-первых, насчет "не хотел принимать" аэропрот сразу же все опроверг, благо до аэропорта, в отличие от Шойгу&Co, можно сразу же дозвониться и задать прямой вопрос, и получить конкретный ответ:
> РИА "Сахалин-Курилы"
> Во-вторых, у Шойгу на другом конце Южно-Сахалинска (в направлении Долинска) есть свой собственный военный аэродром Сокол -- его никто не уничтожал. Так отчего же, если тов. военных злые штатские люди в гражданское Хомутово не пускали (якобы), они не стали сажать самолеты на своем родном аэродроме?


Вероятно,что проблема в топливе,достаточного количества на "Соколе" не было.
Но это только мои предположения.

А вообще-то,в местах откуда планируются переброски войск и в местах их развёртывания должны быть комендатуры и склады МТС,
ибо нефтяным компаниям,извиняюсь- "наср..." на боевую готовность.

----------


## Observer69

> Вероятно,что проблема в топливе,достаточного количества на "Соколе" не было.
> Но это только мои предположения.


Но вообще-то аэродром высадки - лишь промежуточный пункт (т.е. средство), но не цель переброски. Куда из Сокола девать войска, если у них есть свои свёрстанные планы по дальнейшему продвижению?





> А вообще-то,в местах откуда планируются переброски войск и в местах их развёртывания должны быть комендатуры и склады МТС,


Должны. Но не обязаны.





> ибо нефтяным компаниям,извиняюсь- "наср..." на боевую готовность.


У них и их владельцев вообще деньги/собственность/дети находятся на Западе под надёжной защитой армий НАТО. Помощь для МО РФ может быть рассмотрена защитниками как измена со всеми вытекающими последствиями и для денег, и для собственности и для детей.
Передаваемые мобпланы по топливу в офисы нефтяных компаний можно считать напрямую передаваемыми в офисы иностранных разведок.

----------


## Djoker

Казанский авиазавод за 3,4 млрд руб отремонтирует три Ту-160 | РИА Новости




> *Казанский авиазавод за 3,4 млрд руб отремонтирует три Ту-160*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 июл — РИА Новости. Компания "Туполев" и Казанский авиазавод (КАПО имени С. П. Горбунова) заключили контракт на капитальный ремонт трех самолетов Ту-160 для Минобороны РФ, стоимость соглашения превышает 3,4 миллиарда рублей, сообщает ОАО "Туполев".
> 
> "Размер сделки в денежном выражении — 3,407 миллиарда рублей. <…> Срок исполнения обязательств по сделке — до 31 декабря 2015 года", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Уточняется, что Казанский авиазавод выполнит работы по техническому заданию военного ведомства на самолетах №601, 602, 605.

----------


## Djoker

http://interfax.ru/news.asp?id=320982




> *Рогозин готовит совещание по авиастроению.*
> 
> Москва. 30 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин 14 августа проведет совещание с производителями и эксплуатантами авиационной техники.
> 
> "Госкомпании должны покупать для своих нужд нашу гражданскую авиатехнику. 14 августа проведу встречу ее производителей и заказчиков", - написал он во вторник в своем "Твиттере".
> 
> По словам вице-премьера, он ждет предложений от "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" (ОАК) по дальнемагистральному широкофюзеляжному самолету и пассажирской версии Ил-112. 
> 
> Рогозин добавил, что в связи с *решением развернуть производство легкого транспортного самолета Ил-112В* будет проработана его пассажирская версия.

----------


## Djoker

Минобороны закажет в Воронеже заправщики на базе Ил-96 &mdash; Татьяна Ткачева &mdash; Российская газета




> *Минобороны закажет в Воронеже заправщики на базе Ил-96* 
> 
> В ходе визита в Воронеж заместителя министра обороны России Николая Панкова познакомили с проектом использования лайнеров Ил-96-400 для дозаправки военных самолетов в воздухе. Перспективы заказа на такие машины обсудят на совещании у председателя Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве РФ вице-премьера Дмитрия Рогозина в середине августа.
> 
> Сегодня бомбардировщики и истребители в стране дозаправляют "грузовики", созданные на основе советских Ил-76, которые выпускались в Ташкенте. В Воронеже делают более современные транспортные самолеты - Ил-96 - которые тоже могут быть переделаны для военных нужд. В такой модификации их топливная вместимость вдвое, а дальность полета - едва ли не втрое больше, чем у Ил-76. Соответствующий заказ обеспечит серийное производство самолетов этого типа до 2020 года.
> 
> Как рассказали "РГ" на воронежском авиазаводе (ВАСО), представителей Минобороны заинтересовала идея превратить в топливозаправщики три почти новых лайнера Ил-96-400Т. Четыре таких машины произвели по заказу "ИФК-Лизинг" для местной авиакомпании "Полет". В процессе эксплуатации на рынке дальних грузовых перевозок произошли серьезные изменения, и в парке пришлось оставить лишь один борт. Вопрос о размещении заказа на новые топливозаправщики включен в повестку августовского совещания под председательством Дмитрия Рогозина.
> 
> Планируется поговорить там и о возобновлении подготовки производства легкого военно-транспортного Ил-112. Как сообщала "РГ", его разрабатывали в рамках гособоронзаказа, однако бюджетные средства выделялись нерегулярно, а в 2010-м финансирование и вовсе прекратилось. Хотя самолет значился в федеральной программе вооружения до 2015 года, на ВАСО предполагалось выпускать по 18 таких машин в год. Теперь возникла идея "разморозить" проект, сделав ставку на двойное назначение самолета: с одной компоновкой салона можно возить десантников, с другой - "гражданских". В таком случае военное министерство разделит затраты с коммерческими авиакомпаниями - участниками госпрограммы развития региональных воздушных перевозок. В Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации заявляли, что при положительном решении вопросы в 2015 году реально изготовить опытные образцы, в 2018-2020-м - развернуть серийное производство.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Минобороны и "Вертолеты России" заключили контракт на поставку 40 Ми-8 | РИА Новости




> *Минобороны и "Вертолеты России" заключили контракт на поставку 40 Ми-8*
> 
> 
> 
> УЛАН-УДЭ, 3 авг — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ и холдинг "Вертолеты России" подписали в Улан-Удэ в субботу государственный контракт на поставку 40 вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ общей стоимостью 12,6 миллиарда рублей.
> 
> От Минобороны РФ контракт подписал замминистра Юрий Борисов, от холдинга "Вертолеты России" — гендиректор Дмитрий Петров.
> 
> "Мы сегодня подписали контракт на 40 вертолетов с поставкой начиная с 2014 года. Стоимость контракта 12,6 млрд рублей", — сказал журналистам после подписания контракта Борисов.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

"Ижмаш" до конца года выпустит пробную партию ракет "Вихрь-1" | РИА Новости




> *"Ижмаш" до конца года выпустит пробную партию ракет "Вихрь-1"*
> 
> 
> 
> ИЖЕВСК, 6 авг — РИА Новости. ОАО "НПО "Ижмаш" (Ижевск) до конца года выпустит пробную партию противотанковых управляемых ракет "Вихрь-1" в рамках контракта с Минобороны РФ, сообщил журналистам генеральный директор НПО "Ижмаш" Константин Бусыгин.
> 
> "До конца этого года будет выпущена пробная партия ракет и проведены испытания", — сказал Бусыгин.
> 
> Он сообщил также, что для выполнения госзаказа предприятие намерено принять на работу около 300 человек. "Заказ по "Вихрям" рассчитан на три года и у нас сейчас свободно около 300 вакансий — это радиоинженеры, механики, электромонтажники, то есть рабочие не узких специальностей", — отметил гендиректор НПО "Ижмаш".

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20130809/955409715.html




> *Минобороны до 2020 года закупит 40-60 вертолетов Ми-28УБ*
> 
> 
> 
> РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 9 авг — РИА Новости, Дмитрий Буянин. Военно-воздушные силы Минобороны РФ до 2020 года закупят у ростовского завода "Роствертол", входящий в холдинг "Вертолеты России", около 40-60 новых вертолетов Ми-28УБ, являющимися модернизированной версией Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", сообщил журналистам в пятницу главнокомандующий ВВС РФ Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Четыре-шесть машин будем брать на каждую воинскую часть, которая эксплуатирует вертолеты. Всего до 2020 года будет закуплено 40-60 машин", — сказал Бондарев после демонстрации первого полета машины.
> 
> Новая модель предназначена для обучения военных летчиков, которым необходима практика налета на вертолетах Ми-28Н. Основным отличием Ми-28УБ от оригинала является двойная гидромеханическая система управления, которая позволяет управлять машиной как из кабины летчика, так и из кабины летчика-оператора (во время учебных полетов там будут размещаться инструкторы-наставники).
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

http://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/new...snova-v-stroyu




> *Ил-112 снова в строю*
> 
> _Министерство обороны решило возобновить разработку легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112, закрытого при Анатолии Сердюкове_
> 
> 
> 
> В июле первый заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов принял решение о возобновлении закрытой в 2011 г. программы разработки и производства легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112. Об этом заявил генконструктор ОАО «Ил» Виктор Ливанов. По словам источника в ОАК, принципиальное решение действительно принято, официально оно будет оформлено на этой неделе. Телефон представителя Минобороны не отвечал, однако офицер Минобороны также подтвердил эту информацию.
> 
> Легкий военно-транспортный самолет Ил-112 на замену устаревшим Ан-26 разрабатывался «Илом» по тактико-техническому заданию Минобороны, выданному еще в 2003 г. В Воронеже на авиазаводе ВАСО даже началась сборка первого летного опытного экземпляра, но в 2011 г. тогдашний министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков решил закрыть проект. Сам Сердюков заявил, что в этом самолете не было острой необходимости, кроме того, разработка чрезмерно затянулась, а отечественный двигатель ТВ7-117 не достигал необходимой мощности. В конце прошлого года, когда новое руководство Минобороны пересмотрело планы заказов военно-транспортных самолетов, военные пришли к выводу, что легкий самолет им нужен, однако встал вопрос, какую машину заказать. Реальным конкурентом возобновления разработки Ил-112 стала закупка самолета Ан-140, производимого на заводе «Авиакор» в Самаре и уже заказанного Минобороны в количестве 12 машин в пассажирской версии.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20130812/955719331.html




> *ВВС РФ в этом году получат по эскадрилье Су-30 и Су-35*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 12 авг — РИА Новости. Две эскадрильи истребителей Су-30 и Су-35 поступят в боевой состав летных частей Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) РФ в этом году, сообщил в понедельник главком ВВС генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> Ранее пресс-служба Восточного военного округа сообщила, что в этом году в округ должны поступить больше 20 Су-30 и Су-35.
> 
> "Что касается Су-35 и Су-30, то эти самолеты мы готовили и продавали за границу, сейчас мы эти самолеты закупаем — в этом году будет закуплено одних и других самолетов по эскадрилье в строевые части, не куда-то там на испытания, а именно будем готовить летный состав. Теоретически мы его уже переучили. Они (летчики) готовы к приему данной техники и к выполнению полетов на данных машинах", — сказал Бондарев в эфире телеканала "Россия 24".
> ...

----------


## Иваныч

Рогозин: Доля российских самолетов в авиапарке страны составила -7%,
а их вклад в общий объем пассажироперевозок – 4%.
С 2008 года приобрели почти 600 иностранных самолетов, тогда как российских – всего 59, то есть в 10 раз меньше.

----------


## Fencer

Информация по первому опытному Ми-28УБ http://topwar.ru/31800-novyy-uchebno...t-mi-28ub.html.

----------


## Djoker

http://kommersant.ru/doc/2257997




> *Закупки скорректировали МиГом*
> _По просьбе Минфина Минобороны готово отложить крупнейший контракт на три года_
> 
> 
> 
> *Как стало известно "Ъ", Министерство обороны отложило запланированное на этот год подписание одного из самых крупных оборонных контрактов — с российской самолетостроительной корпорацией (РСК) МиГ на 37 многофункциональных истребителей МиГ-35. Согласно обновленным планам, военные заключат контракт в 2016 году, перенеся расходы по госпрограмме вооружений в сумме около 37 млрд руб. на более поздний период, как их об этом и просило Министерство финансов. В корпорации МиГ рассчитывали заключить контракт уже в этом году, а начать поставку новых истребителей в войска — в следующем. Эксперты отмечают, что существующего портфеля заказов вполне хватит для загрузки мощностей предприятия на ближайшую трехлетку.*
> 
> О том, что контракт на истребители МиГ-35 в ближайшие годы подписан не будет, "Ъ" рассказал высокопоставленный источник в военном ведомстве. По его словам, Минобороны и РСК МиГ действительно планировали заключить контракт на 37 самолетов общей суммой порядка 37 млрд руб. еще в июне этого года. Однако из-за затянувшейся работы по предоставлению и обоснованию расчетно-калькуляционных материалов правительство не могло подписать распоряжение по определению корпорации единственным исполнителем этого задания. "Одновременно с этим к нам поступило предложение Минфина о переносе части расходов, выделяемых в рамках госпрограммы вооружений на 2014-2016 годы, за черту 2016 года,— говорит собеседник "Ъ" в Минобороны.— После проведенного анализа нами было принято решение сместить закупку МиГ-35 вправо". При этом общее количество истребителей, назначенных к закупке в госпрограмме вооружений,— 37 единиц — останется неизменным, добавил он. Как заявлял ранее "Ъ" замминистра по вооружениям Юрий Борисов, средства, выделенные на закупку некоторых образцов военной техники, "просто вернем в бюджет с просьбой отдать их нам обратно после 2016 года". По оценкам господина Борисова, общий объем перенесенных таким образом расходов может составить максимум 100 млрд руб. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20130817/956943792.html




> *ВВС России откажутся от крупных авиабаз*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 авг — РИА Новости. Военно-воздушные силы России будут постепенно переходить от огромных авиабаз к принципу "один аэродром — один авиаполк", сообщил журналистам в субботу главком ВВС, генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Аэродромная сеть будет развиваться. Уже принято решение руководством страны, что на одном аэродроме будет "сидеть" один авиационный полк, и максимальное количество самолетов — только штатное, которое в этом полку. Огромных баз, в которых по 100 с лишним самолетов, не будет", — сообщил Бондарев.
> 
> Он добавил, что полки армейской авиации будут переводиться из нынешних бригад армейской авиации. Однако четыре бригады армейской авиации (по 88 вертолетов) останутся.
> ...

----------


## Pilot

Военные летчики РФ и Франции отработают стрельбу по наземным целям в ходе совместных учений



МОСКВА, 19 августа. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. В Нижегородской и Тверской областях сегодня стартовали совместные летно-тактические учения ВВС России и Франции, сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС официальный представитель Военно-воздушных сил полковник Игорь Климов.

"От российских ВВС примут участие самолеты МиГ-29СМТ и МиГ-29 УБМ, которые будут пилотировать летчики Липецкой авиационной группы, - уточнил он. - ВВС Франции будут представлены самолетами "Мираж F1", пилотируемыми летчиками полка Нормандия-Неман".

По словам Климова, будут выполнены полеты на групповую слетанность в составе смешанных групп МиГ-29СМТ и "Мираж F1", а также полеты российско-французских экипажей на учебно-боевых самолетах МиГ-29УБМ и "Мираж F1". "Летчики отработают упражнения на технику пилотирования, а также осуществят полеты на авиационный полигон для стрельбы по наземным целям в составе самолетов МиГ-29СМТ и "Мираж F1", - сказал представитель ВВС России.

Учения продлятся до 22 августа.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Военные летчики РФ и Франции отработают стрельбу по наземным целям в ходе совместных учений


Интересно, а в чем смысл таких учений? Для чего нам отрабатывать слетанность и взаимодействие с французами??

----------


## Assaulter

Так это вроде старая традиция - время от времени совместные тусовки с "Нормандией-Неман" устраивать

----------


## Pilot

Вот только Нормандия уже на Рафалях летает

----------


## Assaulter

Вы правы. А почему тогда в новости про "пилотируемых летчками "Нормандии-Неман" написано?

----------


## Djoker

Производство Ми-28Н и Ми-35М:

 





















http://www.aeropress-bg.com/galeria/...ostvertol.html

----------


## Djoker

> Вот только Нормандия уже на Рафалях летает


Подсказывают, что в миссии НАТО по охране воздушного пространства Прибалтики сейчас участвует французская эскадрилья 2/33 Savoie на истребителях Mirage, думаю они будут участвовать в учениях:

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...ltic-countries

Они базируются на одном аэродроме с "Нормандией" и наши журналисты, похоже, их перепутали.

----------


## Pilot

> Они базируются на одном аэродроме с "Нормандией" и наши журналисты, похоже, их перепутали.


Перепутало управление информации МО

----------


## Djoker

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2259322




> *ВВС обновят проверенным "МиГом"*
> _Новый контракт Минобороны и РСК МиГ на 16 истребителей_
> 
> 
> 
> *Как стало известно "Ъ", Министерство обороны и российская самолетостроительная корпорация (РСК) МиГ достигли договоренностей о закупке истребителей МиГ-29СМТ. Контракт на 16 таких машин, заключение которого планируется в ближайшее время, позволит сохранить загрузку РСК МиГ на период до 2016 года. Не исключен и опцион на вторую партию истребителей. Сумма сделки может составить до 16 млрд руб.*
> 
> О наличии достигнутых договоренностей по закупке 16 истребителей МиГ-29СМТ "Ъ" рассказал источник в Минобороны. По его словам, решение о приобретении самолетов этого типа принималось параллельно с решением о переносе контракта на 37 истребителей МиГ-35 на три года (см. "Ъ" от 17 августа). Напомним, что, согласно обновленным планам, военные заключат контракт на МиГ-35 в 2016 году, перенеся расходы по госпрограмме вооружений в сумме порядка 37 млрд руб. на более поздний период, как их об этом просило Министерство финансов. При этом, как объясняет высокопоставленный собеседник "Ъ", заданные темпы обновления истребительного парка ВВС будут выдержаны. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Pilot

С полетов в составе смешанных групп начали сегодня российские и французские летчики совместные летно-тактические учения ВВС двух стран. Они проводятся в Нижегородской и Тверской областях.

Российскую сторону представляют самолеты МиГ-29СМТ и МиГ-29УБМ, которые пилотируют летчики липецкой авиационной группы. ВВС Франции представлены самолетами "Мираж Ф1", пилотируемыми летчиками 33 авиаполка "Савуа", расположенного в Мон-де-Марсан.

"Это первые учения ВВС России и Франции такого масштаба. Они проводятся благодаря договоренности, которая была достигнута во время встречи главкомов ВВС двух стран во Франции 14 сентября 2012 года - в дни празднования 70-летия легендарного авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман", - сообщил военный атташе Франции в Москве подполковник Матье Эвен, который присутствует на учениях.

Российские военные пилоты демонстрируют на этих учениях очень высокий уровень мастерства, заявил сегодня командир авиаполка "Савуа" ВВС Франции Бенжамен Вино-Префонтэн. "Первый же полет доказал то, что я знал и раньше, что российские пилоты - это отличные пилоты. Я впервые летаю на российском боевом самолете и, по-моему, это очень маневренная машина. Также я хотел бы отметить, что у нас во многом схожи манеры взаимодействия в полете и одинаково высокий уровень боевого мастерства", - отметил Вино-Префонтэн. Полковник ВВС Франции также рассказал, что впервые пилотирует российскую машину, но уже не в первый раз находится на российской земле: в 2010 году во время парада на Красной площади он нес знамя легендарного авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман".

Сегодня в ходе учений французские и российские летчики выполняют совместные полеты на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ и "Мираж Ф-1" в составе смешанных экипажей. В процессе полетов на групповую слетанность выполняется пилотаж в зоне, где отрабатываются "горки", "спирали", "виражи" и пикирование. В среду летчики выполнят полеты на авиационный полигон с атаками неземных целей в составе пар российских и французских самолетов.

----------


## Djoker

http://structure.mil.ru/structure/ok...1822489@egNews




> *В войска Южного военного округа продолжает поступать новая авиационная техника*
> 
> 
> 
> В войска Южного военного округа (ЮВО) продолжает поступать новая авиационная техника. С аэродрома завода-изготовителя в Улан-Удэ на авиабазу армейской авиации ЮВО, дислоцированную в Ставропольском крае, совершают перелет 4 модернизированных вертолета Ми-8АМТШ. До конца года планируется поступление еще 6 вертолетов данной модификации.
> 
> Всего с начала интенсивного перевооружения части армейской авиации ЮВО получили ударные вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор», Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-35М, специальные вертолеты Ми-8МТПР-1, Ми-8АМТШ, Ми-8МТВ5, Ми-8МТПР, военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-26.
> 
>  На вооружение фронтовой авиации до конца текущего года поступят более 30 модернизированных и новых самолетов Су-27СМ3, Су-30М2, Су-25СМ2, Су-34.
> ...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Так это вроде старая традиция - время от времени совместные тусовки с "Нормандией-Неман" устраивать


Тусовки - да. Но я не помню, чтобы раньше боевое применение отрабатывали вместе.

----------


## Sr10

> Тусовки - да. Но я не помню, чтобы раньше боевое применение отрабатывали вместе.


Ну выше ситуацию франки вроде уже пояснили :
<< "Это первые учения ВВС России и Франции такого масштаба. Они проводятся благодаря договоренности, которая была достигнута во время встречи главкомов ВВС двух стран во Франции 14 сентября 2012 года - в дни празднования 70-летия легендарного авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман", - сообщил военный атташе Франции в Москве подполковник Матье Эвен, который присутствует на учениях. >>
А в тутошней прессухе МО все переврали, по привычке...

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20130820/957439389.html




> *Минобороны отказалось покупать российско-итальянские вертолеты AW139*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 20 авг — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ отказалось от закупок многоцелевого вертолета АW139 российско-итальянского производства — техника слишком дорога, сообщил во вторник журналистам замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов.
> 
> "Дорогая очень машина, цену сбросят — можем вернуться к этому вопросу", — сказал он, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.
> 
> Борисов напомнил, что ранее Минобороны РФ планировало приобрести 35 таких машин.

----------


## Djoker

http://www.itar-tass.com/c134/846483.html




> *Минобороны закажет легкие учебные самолеты МАИ-223 "Китенок" - Сергей Шойгу*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 20 августа. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ закажет до 300 легких учебных самолетов МАИ-223 "Китенок" разработки Московского авиационного института, сообщил сегодня на Дне инноваций военного ведомства его глава Сергей Шойгу.
> 
> "Нам нужно примерно 300 таких самолетов", - сказал он после осмотра лайнера.
> 
> Отвечая на вопрос, будет ли Минобороны их закупать, министр сказал: "Будем заказывать".

----------


## Djoker

Официоз по МиГам:

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20130820/957436102.html




> *Минобороны объяснило перенос закупок МиГ-35 неготовностью "оборонки"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 20 авг — РИА Новости. Перенос закупок 37 истребителей МиГ-35 с 2013 за 2016 год связан с неготовностью промышленности исполнить этот контракт, сообщил во вторник журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> 
> "Мы переносим закупки МиГ-35 за 2016 год, а пока будем закупать МиГ-29СМТ, 16 штук. <…> Минфин здесь ни при чем, промышленность пока не готова", — сказал он.
> 
> Борисов также сообщил, что сокращения расходов в рамках госборонзаказа 2013 года не будет.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20130821/957668624.html




> *Несколько Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" поступят в ЗВО до конца сентября*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 21 авг — РИА Новости. Очередная партия из десяти вертолетов различных типов поступит до конца сентября на вооружение подразделений армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), среди которых Ми-28Н, Ми-26 и Ми-8МТВ-5, сообщил журналистам в понедельник начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Десять новейших вертолетов различных типов поступят до конца сентября на вооружение подразделений армейской авиации ЗВО. Среди них ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", транспортные вертолеты Ми-26 и Ми-8МТВ-5", — сказал он.
> 
> По словам Кочеткова, авиационные инженеры ЗВО проверят качество сборки авиакомплексов и работоспособность всех систем и механизмов вертолетов, как на земле, так и в воздухе на заводах-изготовителях авиационной техники в Ростове-на-Дону и Казани. После этого боевые машины под управлением экипажей ЗВО перелетят на военные аэродромы в Ленинградской, Смоленской и Псковской областях.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/world/20130822/957910034.html




> *Япония подняла ВВС из-за нарушения Россией воздушного пространства*
> 
> 
> 
> ТОКИО, 22 авг — РИА Новости, Екатерина Плясункова. Истребители ВВС Японии подняли в четверг в связи с нарушением самолетами ВВС России японского воздушного пространства, сообщают местные СМИ со ссылкой на представителей министерства обороны страны.
> 
> По данным агентства Киодо, два Ту-95 вошли в воздушное пространство Японии в районе острова Окиносима японской префектуры Фукуока. В ответ на это японская сторона подняла по тревоге несколько истребителей.
> 
> Власти Японии выразили протест России относительно факта нарушения воздушного пространства страны.
> ...


Фото с сайта МО Японии:





http://www.mod.go.jp/j/press/news/2013/08/22b.html

----------


## Djoker

http://www.rostec.ru/news/2826




> *КРЭТ разработает для военных уникальный комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы
> 
> Комплекс будет превосходить все типы средств РЭБ воздушного базирования, состоящие на вооружении*
> 
> 
> 
> _Калужский научно-исследовательский радиотехнический институт (КНИРТИ), входящий в КРЭТ  подписал на МАКС-2013 контракт с  Министерством обороны на выполнение опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию уникального комплекса радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) «Хибины-У» для самолетов фронтовой авиации. Новый комплекс будет превосходить все типы средств РЭБ воздушного базирования, состоящие сейчас на вооружении. Стоимость работ по контракту составляет 1,6 млрд рублей._
> 
> По условиям контракта опытно-конструкторские работы по созданию комплекса РЭБ «Хибины-У» выполнит ведущий разработчик авиационных средств радиоэлектронной борьбы КНИРТИ, входящий в КРЭТ.
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Производство Ми-28Н и Ми-35М:


 Благоглупости, нарисованные на этом плакате, никаким образом не влияют на качество работ.

----------


## Assaulter

Интереснейший репортаж в Combat aurcraft monthly.2013.09.

Раасказывается о деятельности французской авиагруппы в Прибалтике в ходе очередной НАТОвской ротации. Попробовал перевести фрагмент:




> "С 30 апреля 2013 Франция обеспечивала охрану воздушного пространства Балтийских государств четырьмя Mirage F1CR из разведывательной эскадрильи 2/33 "Savoie" и 87 человек наземного персонала, включая 6 летчиков. Они сменили Королевские ВВС Дании, которые имели 4 F-16. Командиром отряда на протяжении первых двух месяцев является LCL Benjamin "Benji" Vinot-Prefontaine: "…У меня было два взлета по тревоге. Во время одного из них я перехватывал Ил-20, а во время второго – группу из двух Ту-22М3 и двух Су-27. Это скорее всего, за исключением некоторых тренировок, будет последняя операция Mirage F1CR до его списания со службы".
> …Mirage F1CR более чем приспособлен к требованиям наземного боевого дежурства. Хотя его карьера в следующем году закончится, самолет все еще надежны, дешевы и просты в обслуживании. Во Франции такие задания тоже выполняются F1CR.
> Для заданий над Балтикой самолеты оснащаются двумя УР Magic 2 с ИКГСН.
> Обычный день на задании в Литве состоит из двух или трех запланированных полетов или тренировочных взлетов по тревоге (Tango Scramble). На аэродроме всегда 4 летчика, два из которых в дежурном звене, а два других выполняют свои обычные обязанности. У оставшихся двух летчиков время отдыха.
> Во время визита было проведено 7 вылетов по тревоге за 6 недель. Некоторые экипажи, включая капитана "Scarface" (33 года) и капитана "Tuttle" (30) вылетали по тревоге 4 раза. Звенья летчиков оставались теми же самыми во время несения службы. …Капитан "Tuttle" продолжает: "Во время первого вылета на перехват мы уж были проинформированы, что это Ил-20 летит из России в Калининград; во время второго вылета это был тот же Ил-20, летевший из Калининграда. Во время третьего перехвата нас не проинформировали о цели, позже, в кабине, нам сказали, что это группа самолетов. Это были 2 Су-27 плюс два Су-24 и в хвосте один А-50 с двумя сопровождавшими его в плотном строю двумя Су-27. Это был отличный опыт и превосходные ощущения, словно мой первый одиночный вылет".
> …Во время тренировок самолеты иногда перехватывали медленные цели, такие как Ми-8, Ан-2 или Як-18Т литовских ВВС. Это необходимый опыт, так как летчики, в общем, имеют небольшой навык перехвата подобных целей, и это требует специальных тренировок. Также практиковались полеты на малой высоте, до разрешенных 250 футов над морем и 500 футов над сушей. В будущем планируется обустройство специальной зоны для полетов на ПМВ над Латвией.
> Во время задания планируется налетать 150-200 часов на каждом самолете, всего 700-800 часов за четыре месяца. Общее время налета для части в 2013 г. должно быть приблизительно 4 860 часов. Наряду с использованием полигонов в Балтийских странах, самолеты должны регулярно садиться на гражданских аэродромах в Прибалтике.
> …Бельгия сменит Францию до конца августа этого года. Это будет третье пребывание в Шауляе бельгийских F-16AM."


Красноречивое фото )))

----------


## Assaulter

Еще фото перехвата, из августовского номера

----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...ltic-countries

----------


## Мелихов Александр

http://news.mail.ru/politics/14696186/?frommail=1

РФ отказалась от использования полигона «НИТКА» в Крыму
МОСКВА, 10 сен — РИА Новости. Россия официально проинформировала украинскую сторону о том, что, начиная с 2014 года, больше не планирует использовать полигон «НИТКА» для подготовки летчиков в интересах авиации Военно-морского флота (ВМФ) РФ, сообщил РИА Новости во вторник высокопоставленный источник в Минобороны РФ.

В Ейске (Краснодарский край) завершается строительство российского комплекса «НИТКА». В середине июля этого года самолеты МиГ-29КУБ совершили первые тренировочные полеты, имитирующие заход на посадку на авиационную палубу этого полигона.

«Украинская сторона проинформирована о том, что полигон взлетно-посадочных систем “НИТКА” в Крыму начиная с 2014 года и в дальнейшем использовать для подготовки летчиков авиации российского Военно-морского флота не планируется», — сказал собеседник агентства. По его словам, украинские партнеры в ответ уже заявили о готовности прекратить действие российско-украинского межправительственного соглашения от 1997 года, регламентирующего использование полигона «НИТКА».

Ранее главком ВМФ РФ адмирал Виктор Чирков сообщил РИА Новости, что российский тренажер в Ейске начнет функционировать на рубеже 2013-2014 годов. Григорий Нагинский, занимавший пост директора Спецстроя, заявлял агентству, что самолеты начнут летать на российском тренажере в сентябре-августе 2013 года.

Авиационный комплекс «НИТКА» (наземный испытательный тренировочный комплекс авиационный) используется для подготовки летчиков палубной авиации. Единственный созданный в СССР тренировочный авиакомплекс находится на аэродроме Новофедоровка (близ города Саки в Крыму). После распада СССР он перешел к Украине. Соглашение между правительствами Украины и России об использовании полигона было подписано в феврале 1997 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хорошая новость, давно было пора построить свой комплекс.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

alexeyvvo - График поставки Ил-76-МД-90А российским ВВС




> *График поставки Ил-76-МД-90А российским ВВС*
> 
> В документации одного из тендеров ОАО «ОАК - Транспортные самолеты», предметом которого является изготовление светопроводов щитков управления системами для самолета Ил-76МД-90А, приведены данные по планируемым срокам поставки военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД-90А для нужд Министерства обороны Российской Федерации в 2014-2020 гг.:
> 
> Год поставки самолетов - Количество самолетов
> 2014 - 2
> 2015 - 2
> 2016 - 2
> 2017 - 6
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Авиацию ВВО до конца 2013 года укомплектуют "Терминаторами" | РИА Новости




> *Авиацию ВВО до конца 2013 года укомплектуют "Терминаторами"*
> 
> 
> 
> ХАБАРОВСК, 20 сен — РИА Новости. Подразделения армейской авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО) до конца 2013 года получат более 40 новых транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов, прозванных "Терминаторами", сообщил в пятницу ВВО.
> 
> "Пять новых вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ уже поступили на авиабазу ВВО в Хабаровском крае в рамках Гособоронзаказа. Всего до конца 2013 года подразделения армейской авиации округа будут укомплектованы более чем 40 новыми вертолетами этой модификации", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> По данным военных, первую партию "Терминаторов" пилоты приняли на предприятии в Республике Бурятия, до хабаровской авиабазы вертолеты преодолели по воздуху около трех тысяч километров.

----------


## Pilot

В Краснодарском крае штурмовик Су-25 потерял управление и упал в 49 километрах северо-восточнее аэродрома Приморско-Ахтарск. "23 сентября в 20:17 по Москве во время выполнения учебно-тренировочного полета самолета Су-25 4 командования ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа диспетчерской службой была потеряна связь с пилотом. По предварительным данным в результате авиационного происшествия самолет потерял управление в 49 километрах северо-восточнее аэродрома Приморско-Ахтарск", - цитирует сообщение пресс-службы и Минобороны "Интерфакс".

По данным Минобороны, летчику удалось увести самолет от ближайшего населенного пункта, после чего он катапультировался. Самого пилота пока не нашли, сообщил агентству источник в экстренных службах региона. "В настоящее время идет поиск пилота, который катапультировался и пока не найден", - заявил он, уточнив, что штурмовиком управлял капитан, а причиной аварии могла стать потеря ориентации в пространстве.

Место падения самолета обнаружено. Жертв и разрушений на земле нет. "В настоящее время к месту падения самолета направлен вертолет Ка-27 поисково-спасательной службы авиабазы. Для установления причин и обстоятельств происшествия назначена комиссия главного командования Военно-воздушных Сил и Службы безопасности полетов Вооруженных Сил РФ", - уточняют в пресс-службе военного ведомства.

Су-25 - советский и российский бронированный дозвуковой штурмовик, предназначенный для непосредственной поддержки сухопутных войск над полем боя днём и ночью при прямой видимости цели, а также уничтожения объектов с заданными координатами круглосуточно в любых метеоусловиях.В российских войсках получил прозвище "Грач".

Су-25 впервые поднялся в воздух 22 февраля 1975 года. Самолеты этого типа эксплуатируются с 1981 года, принимали участие во множестве военных конфликтов.

Катастрофы самолетов Су-25

Последний раз авария с самолетом Су-25 ВВС России произошла 6 августа 2010 года, тогда этот штурмовик разбился в Забайкальском крае, экипаж катапультировался.

20 марта 2008 года штурмовик Су-25 потерпел катастрофу в Приморье, решением главнокомандующего ВВС полеты таких самолетов временно приостановлены. Это была первая катастрофа Су-25 за два последних года.

В июне 2006 года самолет Су-25 ВВС России разбился в Брянской области. Летчик упавшего штурмовика был ведущим звена из четырех самолетов и за несколько минут до катастрофы сообщил об ухудшении самочувствия.

В мае 2005 года штурмовик Су-25 российских ВВС потерпел аварию в горах Таджикистана из-за отказа техники. Пилот катапультировался.

В апреле 2002 года штурмовик Су-25 разбился в горном районе Чечни. Причиной стал неудачный маневр летчика.

В том же месяце неподалеку от Запорожья потерпел катастрофу Су-25 украинских ВВС. Летчик не успел катапультироваться и погиб.

В июне 2001 года в Чечне разбились сразу два самолета этого типа. По мнению командования ВВС, причиной катастрофы стало то, что пилоты не успели набрать 
высоту.




 Самолет Су-25, разбившийся накануне вечером в Краснодарском крае, выполнял полет без боекомплекта. Об этом, как передает "Интерфакс", заявил начальник Управления пресс-службы иинформации Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

Ночью поисковая группа обнаружила, предположительно, тело погибшего пилота недалеко от места падения Су-25, сообщили во вторник утром агентству в силовых структурах региона. "Согласно предварительным данным, летчик просто не успел покинуть самолет", - отметил источник. Официального подтверждения этой информации пока нет.

В район катастрофы направляется специальная экспертная комиссия.

Конашенков ранее сообщил, что пилоту удалось отвести машину от ближайшего населенного пункта и катапультироваться. "По предварительным данным с места происшествия, с самолетом в воздухе произошла нештатная ситуация", - сказал он.

По словам генерал-майора, поиски пилота воздушными и наземными группами, которые осложнены темным временем суток, низкой облачностью и дождем.

Самолет взлетел с аэродрома "Приморско-Ахтарск" Краснодарского края 23 сентября. В 20:17 по московскому времени, во время выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета, пропала отметка на средствах отображения радиолокационного контроля от самолета Су-25 Южного военного округа.

В воздух немедленно были подняты силы поиска и спасания в данном районе. В 21:05 поисковой группой было обнаружено место падения самолета Су-25 - без кресла пилота и летчика.

На месте падения самолета, в 49 км северо-восточнее аэродрома, разрушений нет.

Ранее источник "Интерфакса" в экстренных службах региона сообщил, что штурмовиком управлял капитан, а причиной аварии могла стать потеря ориентации в пространстве.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## kostolom

это все конечно здорово, но все равно в России это все в очень зачаточном состоянии находится
хотя прогресс виден на лицо и ситуация с ВВС в РФ становится все лучше и лучше
если бы деньги из бюджета полностью тратились на развитие, то вообще было бы здорово
......................................

----------


## OKA

> это все конечно здорово, но все равно в России это все в очень зачаточном состоянии находится


"ЭТО ВСЁ"- это что? ))

----------


## Djoker

На авиабазы ЮВО до конца текущего года поступит около 30 единиц новой боевой техники : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *На авиабазы ЮВО до конца текущего года поступит около 30 единиц новой боевой техники*
> 
> 
> 
> До конца текущего года на авиабазы Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Краснодарском, Ставропольском краях и Ростовской области поступит около 30 единиц новых и модернизированных авиационных комплексов поколения 4+, к которым относятся новейшие истребители Су-34, Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3, Су-25СМ, а также ударные вертолеты Ми-35М.

----------


## Sr10

> _новейшие истребители Су-34, Су-25СМ_ ,


"о, сколько нам открытий чудных..."

----------


## Pilot

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 9 октября. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Министерство обороны РФ в 2014 году намерено впервые заказать у авиазавода "Прогресс" 32 вертолета палубного базирования. Об этом сообщил сегодня заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов в ходе визита на завод в Приморье.

"Данные вертолеты в 2014 году должны пройти последние испытания. Если все пройдет хорошо, мы готовы их заказать", - сказал Борисов. По его словам, Минобороны рассчитывает, что в 2013 году завод "Прогресс" выполнит запланированную часть госзаказа и к 2020 году ему удастся построить 143 вертолета. "Работа предстоит тяжелая, поскольку заказ действительно большой. Но мы рассчитаем, что все будет выполнено по высшим стандартам и в срок", - отметил замглавы министерства.

В ходе инспекции завода Борисов отметил, что ему понравился внешний вид предприятия, а также темпы выпуска продукции. "Завод "Прогресс" - одно из самых развивающихся военных предприятий", - подчеркнул заместитель министра обороны.

----------


## Griffon

Для Мистраля, как я понимаю?

----------


## APKAH

> Для Мистраля, как я понимаю?


А разве есть ещё для кого?  :Smile: 
Информации по поводу оснащения вертолётоносцев Мистралей вертолётами Ка-52 уже несколько лет. И испытательные посадки Ка-52 на корабль в прошлом(?) году были. Полгода назад уже и имя собственное модификации выбрали - Ка-52К "Катран".

----------


## Sr10

> "Катран".


Надо было "Кракен" назвать. Гроза и ужос гринписовских пиратов... ;)

----------


## Nazar

> А разве есть ещё для кого? 
> Информации по поводу оснащения вертолётоносцев Мистралей вертолётами Ка-52 уже несколько лет. И испытательные посадки Ка-52 на корабль в прошлом(?) году были. Полгода назад уже и имя собственное модификации выбрали - Ка-52К "Катран".


В позапрошлом

автор фото Саша Горбулинский

----------


## Djoker

Пять новых "Терминаторов" поступили в ВВО | РИА Новости




> *Пять новых "Терминаторов" поступили в ВВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 10 окт — РИА Новости. Восточный военный округ (ВВО) пополнился пятью новыми транспортно-штурмовыми вертолетами Ми-8 АМТШ, которые носят неофициальное название "Терминатор", сообщает пресс-служба ВВО в четверг.
> 
> "В Восточный военный округ поступили пять новых вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ. Представители командования ВВС и ПВО округа на предприятии-изготовителе в Бурятии провели приемку боевых вертолетов и оформление необходимой документации. В настоящее время пилоты совершают перелет протяженностью около 3 тысяч километров из Улан-Удэ на авиабазу ВВО, дислоцированную в Хабаровске. В ближайшее время новые боевые вертолеты будут введены в эксплуатацию и войдут в состав авиабазы армейской авиации округа", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> В дальнейшем новые Ми-8 АМТШ будут задействованы при выполнении учебно-тренировочных полетов и боевых задач в дневное и ночное время. Для этого они оснащены современным навигационным оборудованием, которое позволяет им совершать полеты в любых погодных условиях, пояснили в пресс-службе округа.

----------


## APKAH

Иран подарил России копию американского беспилотника

----------


## Djoker

Два новейших вертолета Ми-35М пополнили авиапарк ЮВО в Ростове | РИА Новости




> *Два новейших вертолета Ми-35М пополнили авиапарк ЮВО в Ростове*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 22 окт — РИА Новости. Авиапарк Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Ростовской области пополнился двумя новейшими вертолетами Ми-35М, сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе ЮВО.
> 
> "В рамках гособоронзаказа на вооружение авиабазы Южного военного округа в Ростовской области поступило два новейших вертолета Ми-35М", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Всего за прошедший и текущий годы на авиабазы армейской авиации ЮВО поступило около двадцати вертолетов данного типа. Новая техника практически полностью заменила своих предшественников.
> ...

----------


## Pilot

пятый летный ПАК ФА в воздухе

----------


## FLOGGER

Говорили, вроде, он будет отличаться от первых четырех. Это так?

----------


## ПОМОР

Весь интернет отмечает, что нет фоток "пятёрки" с хорошим разрешением, только издалека.

----------


## OKA

> Вложение 51267
> Весь интернет отмечает, что нет фоток "пятёрки" с хорошим разрешением, только издалека.


 Здесь http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/...1_original.jpg не она?

----------


## ПОМОР

> Здесь http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/...1_original.jpg не она?


На стр. 18 эта же фотография и её обсуждение:
ПАК ФА Т-50 (часть 4) &bull; Форум "Стелс машины"



> Правая "щека" чистая, к левой оборудование и лестница подключены. Соответствующие технологические лючки для пазов и разъемов открыты.

----------


## Djoker

Два ударных вертолета Ми-35М поступили в ЗВО | РИА Новости




> *Два ударных вертолета Ми-35М поступили в ЗВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 28 окт — РИА Новости. Новейшие ударные вертолеты Ми-35М поступили в Западный военный округ (ЗВО), сообщил журналистам в понедельник начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Первая пара вертолетов в настоящий момент перебазирована с завода-производителя в авиационный центр в городе Торжок, где летный состав армейской авиации ЗВО пройдет практическое переучивание на данный тип авиатехники", — сказал Кочетков.
> 
> В 2013 году в боевой состав ЗВО уже принято более 10 новейших самолетов и вертолетов: Су-34, Ми-28Н, Ми-26, напомнил он.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-5:

----------


## Djoker

Два российских бомбардировщика Ту-160 прилетели в Венесуэлу | РИА Новости




> *Два российских бомбардировщика Ту-160 прилетели в Венесуэлу*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 28 окт — РИА Новости. Два российских стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160, поднятые с авиабазы под Энгельсом, пролетели вдоль юго-западного побережья Северной Америки и приземлились в Венесуэле, сообщило в понедельник управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Статья "Пятый ПАК ФА совершил первый вылет в Комсомольске-на-Амуре" Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в Комсомольске-Пятый ПАК ФА совершил первый вылет в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.

----------


## AC

Текущее состояние исправности парка ВВС РФ:
Ъ-Газета - Состояние авиапарка ВВС и задачи ОАК по ремонту техники

----------


## Pilot

Разбился Ка-52 в Жулебино, все живы

----------


## OKA

> Разбился Ка-52 в Жулебино, все живы


 Lenta.ru: Россия: Происшествия: Вертолет Ка-52 упал на юго-востоке Москвы  -там фото с места падения и ссылка на видео. Хорошо что пилоты живы. В прошлый раз с Ка-52 было плохо... В сети , на разных ресурсах идёт обсуждение того, как происходило аварийное приземление (с катапультой и отстрелом лопастей или другим образом). Вопрос к уважаемым форумчанам : имеется ли у кого достоверная информация по этому происшествию?

----------


## Pilot

вращение на посадке, падали с высоты 20-25 метров, после падения вертолет завалился набок, выбрались сами. Оба в больнице

----------


## OKA

> вращение на посадке, падали с высоты 20-25 метров, после падения вертолет завалился набок, выбрались сами. Оба в больнице


 Спасибо ! Пилотам скорейшего выздоровления ! По "России-1" сейчас показали кадры с места падения, возле забора. Кабина в огне,очевидцы про звуки взрывного характера говорили, видимо двигатели на креслах сработали.. Там ,вроде бы , вытяжная система спасения (ракета вытягивает трос с креслом ) ?                           P.S. Нашёл   Катапультное-амортизационная система К-37-800 М нормальная http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=35989&page=205 .

----------


## FLOGGER

Почитал интервью с генералом В.Павловым. Нашел интересные места. На вопрос об авиабазах, сказал, что они неэффективны, (интересно, где он раньше был?), на вопрос о "Чинуке" ответил, что у нас его заменяет ...Ка-32(?), на вопрос:"— Нужны ли армейской авиации конвертопланы?
— Такие аппараты необходимы войскам спецназначения и десантным войскам, армейской авиации они не нужны. Информация о них должна быть засекреченной".
Как Ка-32 заменяет Чинук и почему информация  должна быть засекреченной я так и не понял. Может кто-то объяснить эти странности?
P.S. Если нужна ссылка - охотно поделюсь.

----------


## kfmut

да там всё интервью странное, ответов на конкретные вопросы очень мало

Генерал Павлов: на поле боя вертолет – незаменимое средство для атаки | РИА Новости




> *— Виталий Егорович, какую роль армейская авиация играет в России?*
> 
> — Армейская авиация была создана в 1948 году, и в ней были легкие самолеты, которые выполняли те же задачи, что выполняют сейчас вертолеты. Только спустя год в эти эскадрильи стали поступать вертолеты: сначала Ми-1, потом Ми-4. Армейская авиация России во многом формировалась под влиянием успешного применения вертолетов за рубежом — в частности, в США.
> 
> В середине 1950-х годов конструкторским бюро Миля и Камова было поручено сделать новый вертолет, и за один год был создан Ми-4. В 1957 году Сызранское истребительное училище стало обучать и выпускать вертолетчиков. Прежде чем стать родом Сухопутных войск, вертолетная авиация была вспомогательной, транспортной и легкой.
> 
> Арабо-израильские войны и успешное применение вертолетов повлияли на то, что они стали основной силой армейской авиации. В 1960-е годы наши военные вертолеты активно привлекались для ликвидации стихийных бедствий, для спасательных операций и эвакуации космонавтов. 
> 
> Позже стали поступать Ми-6, Ми-8. Постепенно увеличилась численность вертолетов, появились полки. Война в Афганистане стала ключевым событием в истории армейской авиации. Вертолетные части вошли в Афганистан одними из первых и демонстрировали примеры храбрости, постоянно рискуя жизнью.
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Российские ракетоносцы Ту-160 осуществили посадку на аэродром Манагуа Республики Никарагуа : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *Российские ракетоносцы Ту-160 осуществили посадку на аэродром Манагуа Республики Никарагуа*
> 
> 
> 
> В соответствии с планом боевой подготовки Дальней авиации ВВС России, два сверхзвуковых стратегических бомбардировщика-ракетоносца Ту-160 осуществили перелет с аэродрома «Майкетия» Боливарианской Республики Венесуэла на аэродром «Манагуа» Республики Никарагуа.
> 
>  Полет проходил над нейтральными водами Карибского моря, после чего самолеты вошли в воздушное пространство Республики Никарагуа и осуществили плановую посадку. 
> 
>  Самолеты преодолели расстояние более 2,5 тыс. км. Продолжительность полета составила около 3 часов.
> ...

----------


## Pilot

падение Ка-52

----------


## OKA

"У побережья Японии заметили модернизированный самолет Ил-20 по программе Анаграмма 
Как сообщают японские СМИ, 25-27 октября ВМФ России проявил активность поблизости территориальных вод и воздушного пространства страны, сообщает mil.news.sina.com.cn.
25 октября самолет электронной разведки Ил-20 пролетел над Японским морем, на его перехват был поднят истребитель ВВС Японии. Как стало известно, в воздухе находился модернизированный самолет разведки Ил-20М "Анаграмма".
Согласно имеющейся информации из открытых источников, к 2010 году ЭМЗ им. Мясищева была выполнена модернизация самолета радиотехнической разведки Ил-20М согласно опытно-конструкторских работ программы "Анаграмма".
Развитие ОКР "Анаграмма" держится в секрете уже продолжительное время. На данный момент известно, что самолёт оборудован многочастотным радиотехническим комплексом с радиолокационными станциями бокового обзора разработки ЦНИРТИ им. академика А. И. Берга.
Часть инженерных решений, примененных во время модернизации Ил-20М по ОКР "Анаграмма" были также воплощены и на новом самолёте радиотехнической и оптико-электронной разведки, разработанный в конце 2000-х годов на базе пассажирского Ту-214 для замены Ил-20."  У побережья Японии заметили модернизированный самолет Ил-20 по программе Анаграмма                                                                                                                                 "Турецкие ВВС подняли в воздух по тревоге четыре истребителя F16 для сопровождения российских боевых самолетов Ил-20, которые летели вдоль черноморского побережья Турции, сообщает «Аль-Арабия».
Другие подробности военно-воздушного инцидента пока не приводятся. Такой же случай с участием одного российского самолета-разведчика произошел у побережья Турции 23 октября. Тогда в воздух были подняты два F16. Как заявили турецкие военные, это было сделано, чтобы «предотвратить возможное нарушение границы».
Отметим, что ранее в этом году Япония два раза обвиняла Россию в нарушении своего воздушного пространства." Российские военные самолеты Ил-20 вызвали переполох на турецкой границе // НТВ.Ru

----------


## Djoker

Десять вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-28 и Ми-26 пополнили авиапарк ЗВО | РИА Новости




> *Десять вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-28 и Ми-26 пополнили авиапарк ЗВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 6 ноя — РИА Новости. Десять боевых вертолетов Ми-28, Ми-26 и Ми-8 поступили в среду на авиабазу Западного военного округа (ЗВО), сообщил журналистам начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Десять новых боевых вертолетов, среди которых ударные Ми-28Н и военно-транспортные Ми-26 и Ми-8МТВ5, прибыли сегодня на одну из авиабаз Западного военного округа, дислоцированную на Северо-Западе России", — сказал он.
> 
> По его словам, новые боевые машины изготовлены авиапредприятиями Ростова-на-Дону и Казани. Вертолеты прошли все этапы заводских проверок и испытаний, приняты инженерно-техническим составом авиабазы и успешно облетаны пилотами армейской авиации ЗВО.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Пара модернизированных МиГ-31БМ заступила на боевое дежурство в ЗВО | РИА Новости




> *Пара модернизированных МиГ-31БМ заступила на боевое дежурство в ЗВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 7 ноя — РИА Новости. Пара модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ заступила на боевое дежурство на авиабазе в ЗВО, сообщил журналистам в четверг начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа (ЗВО) полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Сегодня на авиабазе Западного военного округа "Хотилово", дислоцированной в Тверской области, на боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне заступила пара модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ. Перехватчики будут задействованы в плановых полетах авиационной группы "Хотилово" и несении боевого дежурства по противовоздушной обороне воздушных границ Российской Федерации", — сказал Кочетков.
> 
> Он добавил, что до конца текущего года на авиабазе также появится современный учебно-тренировочный комплекс УТК-31БМ. "Тренажер полностью имитирует кабину и системы управления модернизированного истребителя, и позволяет летчикам отработать на земле взлет, посадку, маневрирование в воздухе, применение авиационных средств поражения по воздушным целям, а также отрабатывать порядок действий в любых нештатных ситуациях, которые могут возникнуть во время реального полета", — пояснил Кочетков.

----------


## FLOGGER

Давно хочу спросить, но не уверен стоит ли, правильно ли это? Суть вопроса вот в чем: слышал я такую историю (информация, вроде, от первоисточника, т. е. от летчика) на полигоне (или учениях, не уточнял) два полка на БМах не смогли сбить ни одной мишени. И на ДЗ ставят чаще БСы. Правда это или нет?

----------


## Евгений

> Давно хочу спросить, но не уверен стоит ли, правильно ли это? Суть вопроса вот в чем: слышал я такую историю (информация, вроде, от первоисточника, т. е. от летчика) на полигоне (или учениях, не уточнял) два полка на БМах не смогли сбить ни одной мишени. И на ДЗ ставят чаще БСы. Правда это или нет?


 Да правда. Только например в тех полках где только БМ сейчас, их и ставят. На недавние учения Канск брал в Перми 4БСа

----------


## Павел1988

> Да правда. Только например в тех полках где только БМ сейчас, их и ставят. На недавние учения Канск брал в Перми 4БСа


А в чем дело-то? Косяк летчиков или неважная модернизация? Вроде ведь варианту БМ дифирамбы пели, не?

----------


## BSA

близко к истине

----------


## F70173

> Да правда. Только например в тех полках где только БМ сейчас, их и ставят. На недавние учения Канск брал в Перми 4БСа


можно узнать, о каких учения идёт речь?

----------


## Евгений

Стрельбы  после переучивания. по моему в Астрахань летали.

----------


## F70173

Странно, мне они говорили, что в Астрахани как раз таки и стреляли со своих бортов. И на фотках пермских машин в то время в Астрахани не наблюдалось.

В июне этого года на стрельбах в Домне  стреляли со своих  БМ-ов и "большими" и "маленькими" и довольно успешно

----------


## BSA

Пуляли Пермяки и Хотилово. Летали из Миллерово если память не изменяет. Результаты....неоднозначные  . Пермякам по слухам медаль Нестерова дали/ собирались дать.

----------


## Евгений

Пермяки ее вроде получили..... Кстати все это лето Пермяки дежурили в Канске вместо БМ

----------


## BSA

> Пермяки ее вроде получили..... Кстати все это лето Пермяки дежурили в Канске вместо БМ


сие не удивительно ибо они полностью перешли на БМ...

----------


## F70173

> Кстати все это лето Пермяки дежурили в Канске вместо БМ


бывал летом в Канске, но пермских в дз не видел. А вот канские БМы как раз таки всё лето дежурили, правда в Толмачах

----------


## BSA

> бывал летом в Канске, но пермских в дз не видел. А вот канские БМы как раз таки всё лето дежурили, правда в Толмачах


Сидеть то сидели, вопрос только, что на подвесе было???

----------


## F70173

> Сидеть то сидели, вопрос только, что на подвесе было???


что и положено в таких случаях

----------


## BSA

> что и положено в таких случаях


ну так и вопросец - что имеем то под пузом у БМ? Без поднакчи если что...Главный калибр какой?

----------


## F70173

> ну так и вопросец - что имеем то под пузом у БМ? Без поднакчи если что...Главный калибр какой?


Ну не Р-37, как должно было быть, если разговор к этому идёт.

----------


## BSA

> Ну не Р-37, как должно было быть, если разговор к этому идёт.


Прямо спрошу пусто было?

----------


## Евгений

На сегодняшний момент реально БМ может работать только Р-73 и Р-77.... Р-33 дает на нем сбои. Р-37 в частях нет....На прямой вопрос летунов представителям РСК , "как такое пропустили?" им сказали: "а как нибудь доведем"....

----------


## Евгений

Просто ситуация после пролета БПЛА над территорией РФ в течении 6 часов и невозможности его уничтожения слегка шокировала наше рукамиводство.... Поэтому сейчас стараются БС и держать в дежурке постоянно, да и подьем недавно 31х БМ по реально залетевшему к нам АДА показал их неспособность его уничтожить.

----------


## Антон

> Просто ситуация после пролета БПЛА над территорией РФ в течении 6 часов и невозможности его уничтожения слегка шокировала наше рукамиводство.... Поэтому сейчас стараются БС и держать в дежурке постоянно, да и подьем недавно 31х БМ по реально залетевшему к нам АДА показал их неспособность его уничтожить.


А что за инцидент с БПЛА и пролетом над территорией РФ?

----------


## Антон

> На сегодняшний момент реально БМ может работать только Р-73 и Р-77.... Р-33 дает на нем сбои. Р-37 в частях нет....На прямой вопрос летунов представителям РСК , "как такое пропустили?" им сказали: "а как нибудь доведем"....


А разве Р-77 (РВВ-СД) есть в частях?

----------


## Евгений

> А что за инцидент с БПЛА и пролетом над территорией РФ?


 некоторое время назад,зимой БПЛА неустановленного типа  вошел на территорию РФ из Прибалтики и прошел маршрутом Псков-Тверь-Москва-Казань-Пермь-Ижевск-Москва-Псков и ушел на сопредельную территорию. Высота полета менее 1500м скорость менее 200км/ч. По нему поднимали несколько разнотипных истребителей с разных баз и ничего не смогли с ним сделать. По неполным данным поднимались борта с Хотилово Липецка Перми.

----------


## Антон

> некоторое время назад,зимой БПЛА неустановленного типа  вошел на территорию РФ из Прибалтики и прошел маршрутом Псков-Тверь-Москва-Казань-Пермь-Ижевск-Москва-Псков и ушел на сопредельную территорию. Высота полета менее 1500м скорость менее 200км/ч. По нему поднимали несколько разнотипных истребителей с разных баз и ничего не смогли с ним сделать. По неполным данным поднимались борта с Хотилово Липецка Перми.


Я что то в это никак не могу поверить...
ПС А по Поводу Р77 что можете сказать?

----------


## Евгений

Можно верить, можно не верить, я читал обьяснительную одного из поднятых экипажей. Р-77 в частях тоже нет.

----------


## F70173

> Прямо спрошу пусто было?


прямо отвечу - висели Р-33

----------


## F70173

> На сегодняшний момент реально БМ может работать только Р-73 и Р-77.... Р-33 дает на нем сбои. Р-37 в частях нет....На прямой вопрос летунов представителям РСК , "как такое пропустили?" им сказали: "а как нибудь доведем"....


Однако канские БМы в этом году сбили Х-55 и в июне "Стрижа" и всё это Р-33-ми

----------


## Igor_k

А можно уточнить - это были 410 или 520?Если не секретно,конечно

----------


## Евгений

Потому и сбили , что в Канске постоянно бригады доработчиков сидят..... Проблема с 33ми сейчас приоритетна в решении и поэтому и результаты приходят,хотя по словам Канских же пилотов почти каждый 3й пуск нештатный....

----------


## F70173

Евгений, вы ушли от темы беседы.  В итоге мы выяснили, что канские БМы всё таки ДЕЖУРЯТ и всё таки СТРЕЛЯЮТ?

----------


## F70173

Чтобы не быть голословным, специально залез в архив. БМ на бд в Канске, октябрь 2012 года

----------


## FLOGGER

> Просто ситуация после пролета БПЛА над территорией РФ в течении 6 часов и невозможности его уничтожения... БМ по реально залетевшему к нам АДА показал их неспособность его уничтожить.


Если это не секрет, а что это за история с БПЛА и АДА? Я не слышал ничего об этом...

----------


## николай-78

31 и БС не работают по целям со скоростью 200к/ч(он вертолет видит по лопостям и вектор скачет по направлению), может на с Багетом уменьшили радиальную скорость (но Багет на наших комплектующих-не лучшее устройство, вот Соло нормальная машина).  А АГС для Р-37 было сделано в пределах двух десятков испытали, пустили и все. Видимо практически такая же ситуация по 33С. У меня 2 буклета по Су-35 2011г и 2013г -так в 11г-просто ракета дальнего боя, а в 13г-РВВ-ДБ. А из разговора с  вымпеловцами понял что ни какой новой УР для 31-го не будет. Если только начнут вооружать Изд.170-1

----------


## Igor_k

Печально.Про 33С читал,что их делал тушинский завод до 96 года,но явно в меньших количествах,чем обычные 410 до этого на долгопрудненском.

----------


## BSA

На СЗ было в этом году несколько серьезных проколов начиная от серии с легкомоторниками, до чухонского хорнета, причем и А-50 его временами терял. Про  дрона уточню.

----------


## BSA

> Однако канские БМы в этом году сбили Х-55 и в июне "Стрижа" и всё это Р-33-ми


Строго говоря Стриж относительно легкая задача, по  Дани хотелось бы схожих результатов

----------


## Sr10

> некоторое время назад,зимой БПЛА неустановленного типа  вошел на территорию РФ из Прибалтики и прошел маршрутом Псков-Тверь-Москва-Казань-Пермь-Ижевск-Москва-Псков и ушел на сопредельную территорию. Высота полета менее 1500м скорость менее 200км/ч.


На менее 200 км/ч за 6 часов такой маршрут не пройти. Пройдет менее 1200 км - то-есть меньше участка Псков-...-Казань.

----------


## Евгений

> Евгений, вы ушли от темы беседы.  В итоге мы выяснили, что канские БМы всё таки ДЕЖУРЯТ и всё таки СТРЕЛЯЮТ?


 Дежурят конечно , и стреляют... Если Р-73ми вполне успешно, то с 33ми ракетами есть серьезные проблемы..... Пустить он ее пустит, но вот куда она попадет.....  поэтому в том же Канске под рукой практически всегда пара пермских машин. сейчас там как минимум 4 Пермских МиГа сидит.

----------


## Евгений

> На менее 200 км/ч за 6 часов такой маршрут не пройти. Пройдет менее 1200 км - то-есть меньше участка Псков-...-Казань.


6 часов его наблюдали и вели.... Кроме того есть факт  визуального обнаружения данного обьекта  летчиками 2х авиабаз.  , а  сведений об этом позоре понятное дело вы не найдете.... пролет в СМУ в посленовогодние праздники..... например его РЛС ПВО потеряли в районе Казани, нашли его только в районе Перми. что он делал и где летал , загадка..... потом его потеряли еще на пару часов, а нашли только ,когда он на 300км к Москве подлетел.Еще интересный факт.... 3 РЛС так и не смогли включиться в работу....

----------


## Евгений

Есть факт пролета.... Есть объяснительные экипажей, есть снятые с должностей люди..... а огласки естественно не было тогда, и не будет  и потом.....

----------


## t140

> Есть факт пролета.... Есть объяснительные экипажей, есть снятые с должностей люди..... а огласки естественно не было тогда, и не будет  и потом.....


Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, почему на высоте 1.5 км и скорости около 200км.ч, не сбили из пушечного вооружения, если ракеты не способны? Можно же было вертолетом сбить, например? В чем принципиальное отличие этого дрона, от того, что сбивали в Осетии? И что значит не запустились 3 РЛС, техническая неисправность?

----------


## Sr10

> пролет в СМУ в посленовогодние праздники.....


Это проясняет ситуацию.

----------


## Евгений

Эпоха ЛИИ завершена. Принято решение о создании центра летных испытаний на базе ЦАГИ, базой выбран Новосибирск, филиалом будет гидроаэродром в Дубне.

----------


## PPV

> Эпоха ЛИИ завершена. Принято решение о создании центра летных испытаний на базе ЦАГИ, базой выбран Новосибирск, филиалом будет гидроаэродром в Дубне.


Это шутка?

----------


## F74

> Это шутка?


Насколько я понимаю, нет. В начале года Войтюк (кандидат в мэры Жуковского) проводил встречи с коллективами города. Заехал и к нам. Его основная мысль насчет ЛИИ- аэродром убыточен в текущем состоянии, поэтому нужен коммерческий грузовой терминал, попутно будет базироваться авиация МЧС и останется ЛИДБ ОКБ и ЛИИ, как научная организация.

Но ИМХО это просто фиговый листочек- реально будет как у Корейко со строительством ГЭС- основой будет как  раз транспортная компания, а ЛИИ - так, вывеска.

----------


## Евгений

> Насколько я понимаю, нет. В начале года Войтюк (кандидат в мэры Жуковского) проводил встречи с коллективами города. Заехал и к нам. Его основная мысль насчет ЛИИ- аэродром убыточен в текущем состоянии, поэтому нужен коммерческий грузовой терминал, попутно будет базироваться авиация МЧС и останется ЛИДБ ОКБ и ЛИИ, как научная организация.
> 
> Но ИМХО это просто фиговый листочек- реально будет как у Корейко со строительством ГЭС- основой будет как  раз транспортная компания, а ЛИИ - так, вывеска.


Сейчас под развитие ЦАГИ выделены колоссальные средства. Есть программа переоснащения ЦАГИ до 2025г. Там как раз все и распланировано. Косвенным подтверждением перевода испытаний под крыло ЦАГИ является массовый заказ молодых спецов по испытаниям у моего института.

----------


## FLOGGER

> мысль насчет ЛИИ- аэродром убыточен в текущем состоянии


Неужели аэродром ЛИИ должен приносить прибыль? :Mad:   НЕ ПОНИМАЮ. А в СССР он приносил прибыль? Гос-во не хочет содержать аэродром? А какая  прибыль от армии?

----------


## F74

> Неужели аэродром ЛИИ должен приносить прибыль?  НЕ ПОНИМАЮ. А в СССР он приносил прибыль? Гос-во не хочет содержать аэродром? А какая  прибыль от армии?


Вопрос к г-ну Войтюку. А посмотрите, как сделана была дорога к Новорязанке, подумайте..... :)

----------


## F74

> Сейчас под развитие ЦАГИ выделены колоссальные средства. Есть программа переоснащения ЦАГИ до 2025г. Там как раз все и распланировано. Косвенным подтверждением перевода испытаний под крыло ЦАГИ является массовый заказ молодых спецов по испытаниям у моего института.


И что? Спецы-молодцы спасут ВСЁ? Кормить труп можно до опупения, только пользы не будет

----------


## Евгений

> И что? Спецы спасут ВСЁ? Кормить труп можно до опупения, только пользы не будет


 Спецы заказаны под ЦАГИ и их новые базы. Думаю правильнее перенести обсуждение вопроса с ЛИИ в отдельную тему в современности.

----------


## F74

> Спецы заказаны под ЦАГИ и их новые базы. Думаю правильнее перенести обсуждение вопроса с ЛИИ в отдельную тему в современности.


Согласен. Правда, глядя на нынешние испытания... На кой черт вы там нужны :)))))

ФИЗТЕХ или МАИ ?

----------


## Sr10

> Сейчас под развитие ЦАГИ выделены колоссальные средства. Есть программа переоснащения ЦАГИ до 2025г.


Очередной роспил. Даже неважно, на чем. Пусть будет ЦАГИ.

----------


## Евгений

> Согласен. Правда, глядя на нынешние испытания... На кой черт вы там нужны :)))))
> 
> ФИЗТЕХ или МАИ ?


 Физтех. Сейчас у нас огромный набор в ЦАГИ, кстати именно ЦАГИ проводит спустя 10лет летную практику. А ЛИИ с их накладными расходами к каждому договору в 500! % это верх идиотизма.

----------


## petio

Изд.170-1  А это что -РСД ?

----------


## petio

> Печально.Про 33С читал,что их делал тушинский завод до 96 года,но явно в меньших количествах,чем обычные 410 до этого на долгопрудненском.


А в таком случае нельзя ли модернизировать 410 до уровня 520 по электронике

----------


## F74

> Физтех. Сейчас у нас огромный набор в ЦАГИ, кстати именно ЦАГИ проводит спустя 10лет летную практику. А ЛИИ с их накладными расходами к каждому договору в 500! % это верх идиотизма.


Так на ФАЛТ всегда  процентов 70 в ЦАГИ было - Филиал ЦАГИ на улице Радио и ЦИАМ- обычно москвичи шли, чтобы на базу далеко не кататься. ЛИИ- одна группа. А вот насчет ЛЕТНОЙ практики что-то не слышал. У нас (группа динамики полета) были практические занятия на тренажере, но вот чтобы полеты?

----------


## timsz

О! Сколько фалтов!  :Smile:

----------


## Евгений

5й ПАК-ФА сегодня в Канске. Вылетает по маршруту Новосиб-Челябинск-ЛИИ. Возможны ночевки в этих Аэропортах

----------


## Djoker

База авиации ЗВО под Петербургом получила шесть новых вертолетов | РИА Новости




> *База авиации ЗВО под Петербургом получила шесть новых вертолетов*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 19 ноя — РИА Новости. Шесть новых вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5 пополнили авиапарк военной базы под Петербургом, сообщил во вторник начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Шесть современных транспортно-десантных вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5 прибыли сегодня на авиабазу армейской авиации Западного военного округа, дислоцированную под Санкт-Петербургом. В ближайшее время летный состав авиабазы приступит к выполнению плановых полетов на данном типе авиационной техники", — сказал Кочетков.

----------


## Djoker

ОАК: контракт с МО на поставку МиГ-29СМТ заключат в ближайшее время | РИА Новости




> *ОАК: контракт с МО на поставку МиГ-29СМТ заключат в ближайшее время*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 20 ноя — РИА Новости. Контракт на поставку Минобороны РФ модернизированных истребителей МиГ-29СМТ может быть заключен в ближайшее время, сообщил в среду журналистам директор дирекции Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК), экс-главком ВВС РФ генерал армии Владимир Михайлов.
> 
> "Сейчас все документы подготовлены к заключению контракта на 2014-2016 годы", — сказал Михайлов, отвечая на вопрос, будет ли ОАК поставлять МиГ-29СМТ ВВС России.

----------


## AC

22 ноября, AEX.RU –  Более пяти авиационных полков различного назначения будут в ближайшее время развернуты на базе авиационных групп Западного военного округа (ЗВО) в Карелии,  Воронежской, Мурманской, Тверской и Курской областях.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Западного военного округа.
"Каждая из формируемых авиационных частей войдет в состав смешанной авиационной дивизии, штаб которой развернут в Воронеже.  Создаваемые полки будут оснащены только современными авиационными комплексами, истребителями МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-34, а также новейшей авиационной техникой, которая поступит на вооружение Западного военного округа в ближайшее время", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЗВО...
Новости Aviation EXplorer: Более пяти авиполков различного назначения будут в ближайшее время развернуты на базе авиационных групп ЗВО

*Номера и регалии полков вернут, какие раньше были, али как?*

----------


## Djoker

Шесть вертолетов "Ансат-У" прибыли в учебную авиагруппу "Сокол" | РИА Новости




> *Шесть вертолетов "Ансат-У" прибыли в учебную авиагруппу "Сокол"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 22 ноя — РИА Новости. Шесть новых многоцелевых вертолетов "Ансат-У" прибыли в учебную авиационную группу "Сокол" Военно-воздушной академии имени профессора Жуковского и Гагарина, сообщил журналистам в пятницу представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ По ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.
> 
> "Вертолеты вылетели с авиационного завода Казани и взяли курс на аэродром Сызрань, где осуществили дозаправку топливом и после этого осуществили перелет в конечную точку назначения — аэродром Сокол в Саратовской области. Всего вертолеты провели в воздухе более трех часов", — сказал Климов.
> 
> Он пояснил, что в настоящее время вертолет "Ансат-У" проходит опытную эксплуатацию, и на нем летают летчики-инструкторы. Всего в военном учебном заведении 19 вертолетов этого типа.
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20131125/979497754.html




> *Более 40 "Терминаторов" и "Аллигаторов" поступят в ВВО до 2014 года*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 25 ноя — РИА Новости. Более сорока вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ и Ка-52 поступят на авиабазы Восточного военного округа до конца 2013 года, сообщил журналистам в понедельник начальник пресс-службы округа подполковник Александр Гордеев.
> 
> "Свыше 40 современных вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ и Ка-52 пополнят парк авиационных баз Восточного военного округа до конца года. <…> Летный состав авиабаз уже прошел переподготовку на пилотирование новых вертолетов в специализированных центрах ВВС и готов к выполнению учебно-боевых задач", — сказал Гордеев.

----------


## AC

В стадии серийной сборки в Ульяновске на "Авиастаре-СП" находятся порядка десяти Ил-76МД-90А:
http://www.aviastar-sp.ru/upload/ibl...f08b35802e.pdf

----------


## Djoker

ВЕДОМОСТИ - В войска поступит больше самолетов, чем обещает Путин




> *В войска поступит больше самолетов, чем обещает Путин*
> 
> Выступая на открытии третьего за последние два дня совещания о проблемах перевооружения, президент Владимир Путин заявил, что в этом году в войска поступило 86 новых самолетов, свыше ста новых вертолетов. «В следующем году планируется 120 самолетов и 90 примерно вертолетов, а всего к 2020 г. у нас должно быть поставлено в войска новейшей авиационной техники порядка 1600 единиц, точнее 1591, по-моему», — заявил он (цитата по cайту Кремля).
> 
> Как пояснил источник в Минобороны и подтвердил источник в ОАК, президент, по всей видимости, имел в виду не «поступило», а «поступит» и не «новых», а «новых и модернизированных», и занизил общее количество таких машин на несколько единиц. Согласно имеющимся планам, говорят собеседники «Ведомостей», планируется, что ОАК поставит в 2013 г. 67 новых самолетов: 14 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 (2 последних по заканчивающемуся контракту на 32 машины и 14 — по контракту 2012 г. на 92 машины), 12 истребителей Су-35С (по контракту 2009 г.), 14 истребителей Су-30СМ (по семь единиц по контрактам на 30 машин от марта и декабря 2012 г.), *четыре истребителя Су-30М2 (по контракту 2012 г.)*, четыре палубных истребителя МиГ-29К/КУБ, 18 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 и один пассажирский самолет Ан-148.
> 
> Кроме того, предприятиями ОАК будет модернизировано 10 истребителей МиГ-31БМ, четыре палубных истребителя Су-33, два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95МС и *два истребителя Су-27 в вариант Су-27СМ3*, рассказали собеседники «Ведомостей».
> 
> Но это еще не все новые и модернизированные самолеты, которые планируется поставить ВВС. Не менее двух транспортных Ан-140 поставит не входящий в ОАК самарский «Авиакор», чешский завод LET поставит несколько легких транспортных самолетов L-410, а ремонтный авиазавод в Кубинке поставит несколько модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25, говорят источники.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Два истребителя Су-30СМ пополнили авиапарк базы ВВО в Забайкалье | РИА Новости




> *Два истребителя Су-30СМ пополнили авиапарк базы ВВО в Забайкалье*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 29 ноя — РИА Новости. Два истребителя Су-30СМ прибыли в пятницу на авиабазу Восточного военного округа в Забайкалье, сообщил журналистам начальник пресс-службы округа подполковник Александр Гордеев.
> 
> Ранее в этом месяце на базу поступили три Су-30СМ, а до конца года, как ранее сообщали в округе, авиационные подразделения будут укомплектованы новыми самолетами полностью.
> 
> "Еще два современных истребителя поколения 4++ Су-30СМ прибыли сегодня на авиационную базу Восточного военного округа, дислоцированную в Забайкальском крае, с завода-изготовителя", — сказал Гордеев.
> ...

----------


## AC

> Два истребителя Су-30СМ пополнили авиапарк базы ВВО в Забайкалье | РИА Новости


Пара сегодняшних фото с места:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Panda-9

> Пара сегодняшних фото с места:
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Иркутск принципиально бортовые номера ни кили не наносит?

----------


## AC

> Шесть вертолетов "Ансат-У" прибыли в учебную авиагруппу "Сокол" | РИА Новости


+ еще 9 (девть) Ка-226 до конца года:
http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20131203/981553443.html
http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...1873841@egNews

----------


## AC

> 22 ноября, AEX.RU –  Более пяти авиационных полков различного назначения будут в ближайшее время развернуты на базе авиационных групп Западного военного округа (ЗВО) в Карелии,  Воронежской, Мурманской, Тверской и Курской областях.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Западного военного округа.
> "Каждая из формируемых авиационных частей войдет в состав смешанной авиационной дивизии, штаб которой развернут в Воронеже.  Создаваемые полки будут оснащены только современными авиационными комплексами, истребителями МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-34, а также новейшей авиационной техникой, которая поступит на вооружение Западного военного округа в ближайшее время", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЗВО...
> Новости Aviation EXplorer: Более пяти авиполков различного назначения будут в ближайшее время развернуты на базе авиационных групп ЗВО
> 
> *Номера и регалии полков вернут, какие раньше были, али как?*


*То же самое в Кольцово:*

Дислоцированная на территории Свердловской области авиагруппа «Кольцово» переформирована в отдельный транспортный смешанный авиационный полк. Командиром полка назначен полковник Андрей Канарский. 
Структурно воинская часть входит в состав командования Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны Центрального военного округа. В составе полка — транспортные и пассажирские самолёты Ан-12, Ан-26, Ту-134, Ту-154, Ил-18 различных модификаций и вертолёты Ми-8. Основная задача лётчиков полка — оперативная переброска военнослужащих, вооружения и военной техники. Воинская часть базируется на аэродроме «Кольцово».
Авиагруппа «Кольцово» переформирована в отдельный транспортный смешанный авиационный полк : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Torero

Интересно, а ОБАТО и ОБСиРТО теперь снова отдельные части или в составе полков?

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Первые вертолёты Ка-52 "Аллигатор" пополнили парк армейской авиации ЗВО




> *Первые вертолёты Ка-52 "Аллигатор" пополнили парк армейской авиации ЗВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 10 декабря. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Первая партия ударных вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" пополнила сегодня боевой состав армейской авиации Западного военного округа, сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> По его словам, "специалисты объединения ВВС и ПВО округа приступили к приему новинок, до конца года число вертолетов данного типа в округе увеличится до 12 единиц".
> 
> "В ближайшие дни наш инженерно-технический состав тщательно осмотрит принимаемую технику, после чего лётчики проведут полёты с аэродрома завода-изготовителя", - сказал Кочетков. "Наши пилоты проходили теоретическое и практическое переучивание в течение 2013 года в центре подготовки летного состава в Торжке", - добавил он.

----------


## Djoker

Авиабаза в Забайкалье до конца года получит 10 новых "Терминаторов" | РИА Новости




> *Авиабаза в Забайкалье до конца года получит 10 новых "Терминаторов"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 9 дек — РИА Новости. Около десяти новых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ поступят на вооружение авиабазы в Забайкальском крае, сообщил в понедельник начальник пресс-служба Восточного военного округа (ВВО) подполковник Александр Гордеев.
> 
> "В рамках Гособоронзаказа, около 10 новых вертолётов Ми-8АМТШ до конца текущего года поступят на вооружение авиационной базы Восточного военного округа в Забайкальском крае", — сказал Гордеев.
> 
> По словам подполковника, более 60 процентов пилотов авиабазы уже готовы к работе на новых вертолетах.

----------


## Pilot

До конца 2013 года четыре авиабазы будут переформированы в смешанные авиадивизии - Шойгу



МОСКВА, 10 декабря. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. До конца текущего года четыре авиационные базы будут переформированы в смешанные авиадивизии /первую, сто пятую и триста третью/ и военно- транспортную авиационную дивизию /двенадцатую/. Об этом сообщил сегодня министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу на расширенном заседании коллегии Минобороны.

"В рамках формирования перспективного боевого состава и системы базирования авиации Вооруженных сил реализуется принцип "аэродром - авиационный полк". При этом общая аэродромная сеть будет насчитывать 134 аэродрома, в том числе 55 - совместного базирования", - сказал он.

По словам министра, в целях гарантированного развертывания формируемых на военное время соединений и воинских частей в каждом военном округе созданы командования резерва. "В их состав вошли все базы хранения и ремонта вооружения и техники", - уточнил Шойгу.

----------


## Pilot

Российские истребители Су-27, прибывшие на авиабазу в Барановичах, заступили на совместное с белорусами боевое дежурство - минобороны



МИНСК, 10 декабря. /Корр. ИТАР-ТАСС Лариса Ключникова/. Экипажи российских истребителей Су-27, прибывших в воскресенье на аэродром 61-й истребительной авиабазы в Барановичи / Брестская область/, заступили на совместное боевое дежурство по охране воздушного пространства Союзного государства.

"На аэродроме 61-й истребительной авиационной базы ВВС и войск ПВО Вооруженных сил Белоруссии на совместное боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне Союзного государства сегодня заступили дежурные экипажи ВВС и войск ПВО республики и 1-го командования ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации", - сообщили корр. ИТАР- ТАСС в пресс-службе министерства обороны Белоруссии. Как отметили в ведомстве, данное мероприятие является практической реализацией ранее достигнутых договоренностей и направлено на повышение эффективности Единой региональной системы ПВО двух стран.

На авиабазе в Барановичах будет дислоцироваться авиационное звено в составе четырех истребителей Су-27П. "Организация совместного боевого дежурства по противовоздушной обороне позволит повысить боевые возможности дежурных сил, а воздушное пространство Белоруссии на Западном направлении будет под еще более надежной охраной и защитой", - подчеркнули в минобороны.

В апреле министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу, встречаясь с президентом Александром Лукашенко, заявил о планах разместить в республике в 2015 году собственную авиационную базу. Планировалось, что в этом году Белоруссия примет первое дежурное звено истребителей.

Как стало известно в июне, российская авиабаза будет дислоцироваться в Лиде /Гродненская область/. На ней будут размещены модифицированные истребители Су-27СМ3.

----------


## Pilot

Истребитель МиГ-31 потерпел крушение под Владивостоком, летчики катапультировались. На земле разрушений нет. На место ЧП выехала комиссия Минобороны. Самолет проходил ремонт. Источники сообщили, что сразу после взлета отказал двигатель. Позднее эту версию подтвердили и в Минобороны: "Самолет пилотировали опытные летчики-испытатели, имеющие налет по 2 тыс часов... В ходе полета произошел отказ одного из двигателей. Экипаж вывел самолет в безопасный район и катапультировался", - сообщила пресс-служба ведомства.

Самолет разбился в районе поселка Оленевод Надеждинского района Приморья. По данным "Интерфакса", рано утром в субботу истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 вылетел из 3022-го авиационно-ремонтного завода в Приморье. По предварительным данным самолет выполнял контрольный полет.

По словам источника, МиГ перегоняли из-под Уссурийска с 3022-го авиационно-ремонтного завода на аэродром "Центральная угловая" авиаполка Военно-воздушных сил России. Истребитель взлетел в 5:08 мск., пропал с радаров в 5:22. В 5:46 сами пилоты доложили, что самолет упал, они катапультировались. Об их состоянии пока дополнительных сведений нет.

Летчики катапультировались и приземлились на дорогу возле одной из автозаправок. По данным властей Надеждинского района, местные жители помогли пилотам. Самолет не загорелся.

Район крушения в радиусе 5 км оцеплен, информировали в правоохранительных органах.

Отказ техники либо ошибка пилота

МиГ-31 в Приморье мог разбиться либо из-за отказа техники, либо из-за ошибки пилота, сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в силовых структурах региона.

Источник агентства заявил, что, по предварительным данным, произошел отказ двигателя сразу же после взлета.

----------


## Djoker

Четыре новых "Терминатора" прибыли в авиачасть в Забайкалье | РИА Новости




> *Четыре новых "Терминатора" прибыли в авиачасть в Забайкалье*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 дек — РИА Новости. Забайкальская авиационная часть в понедельник приняла в свой состав четыре новых вертолета Ми-8 АМТШ, сообщили журналистам в понедельник в пресс-службе Восточного военного округа (ВВО).
> 
> С 2014 года "Терминаторы" будут обеспечивать воздушно-десантную подготовку военнослужащих дислоцированного в Бурятии десантно-штурмового соединения.
> 
> "Четыре новых вертолета Ми-8 АМТШ прибыли в авиационную часть Восточного военного округа, дислоцированную в Забайкальском крае. До конца текущего года здесь ожидают поступления еще около десяти новых вертолетов", — говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Fencer

"В Комсомольске-на-Амуре перед судом предстанет военный летчик, обвиняемый в нарушении правил полетов"

Военным следственным отделом Следственного комитета Российской Федерации по Комсомольскому-на-Амуре гарнизону завершено расследование по уголовному делу в отношении заместителя командира авиационной эскадрильи войсковой части 62231 майора Александра Свиридонова. Он обвиняется в совершении преступления, предусмотренного ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов, повлекшее по неосторожности тяжкие последствия).

Следствием установлено, что 19 марта 2013 года около 15 часов 40 минут Свиридонов, управляя самолетом Су-24М2 и наблюдая стоящий перед ним по левому борту специальный автомобиль АПА-5Д, неверно выбрал скорость и ошибочно определил расстояние до препятствия, в результате чего допустил столкновение самолета с транспортным средством. По оценке специалистов самолет получил значительные повреждения, исключающие возможность его дальнейшей эксплуатации и боевого применения. В связи с произошедшим государству в лице Министерства обороны Российской Федерации причинен ущерб на сумму свыше 1,9 миллиона рублей. Свиридонов полностью признал вину в инкриминируемом ему деянии.

Следствием собрана достаточная доказательственная база, в связи с чем уголовное дело с утвержденным обвинительным заключением направлено в суд для рассмотрения по существу (В Комсомольске-на-Амуре перед судом предстанет военный летчик, обвиняемый в нарушении правил полетов).

----------


## FLOGGER

Бред какой-то. Преступление состоит в том, "неверно выбрал скорость и ошибочно определил расстояние до препятствия". И он теперь "предстанет перед судом", т. к. он "полностью признал вину в инкриминируемом ему деянии"! Скажите, кто "в теме": это наследие сердюковщины или и до него так было? А в СССР? Летчик-преступник... Он что, специально на АПА наехал?

----------


## An-Z

Отчего же сразу бред? Водитель "неосторожно" превысивший скорость и не справившись с управлением транспортного средства, совершает столкновение с другими машинами, причиняет вред  имуществу, а то и здоровью случайных участников происшествия и он не виновен? А уж преступник он или нет, решает суд.
Ваш последний эмоциональный пассаж я удалил, как не имеющий смысла.

----------


## kfmut

*FLOGGER*, статья 351 появилась в УК РФ в 2003 году, а ФЗ о материальной ответственности военнослужащих - в 1999, так что без Сердюкова разобрались ;-)




> Он что, специально на АПА наехал?


а специально/не специально вопрос десятый, по ФЗ о мат.ответственности для взыскания ущерба в *полном объёме* нужны "действия (*бездействия*) военнослужащего, содержащие признаки состава преступления, предусмотренного уголовным законодательством Российской Федерации" , а в комментариях к 351( например, http://voenprav.ru/docs/20-2152.doc ) читаем, что если есть причинно-следственная связь с действиями/бездействием военнослужащего и "результатом", то, как говорится, "се ля ви", срок может быть даже условный, а ущерб возмещать придётся...

----------


## Assaulter

Эта тенденция - драть материальный ущерб с уцелевших военных очень и очень настораживает! Случаи, конечно, бывают разные, но, мне кажется, такая практика может серьезно ударить по боевой подготовке.

Новость с авиацией ничего общего не имеет, но состояние дел характеризует - срочнику присудили вернуть полмиллиона рублей за сгоревший танк:
Gur Khan attacks!: Уральский солдат заплатит полмиллиона за случайно взорванный танк
Грубо говоря, на фига ж мне тогда вообще за рычаги/штурвал садиться, если потом еще с судимостью ходить и полжизни деньги выплачивать!

----------


## Sr10

> Грубо говоря, на фига ж мне тогда вообще за рычаги/штурвал садиться, если потом еще с судимостью ходить и полжизни деньги выплачивать!


Это не тенденция, это статья 351 УК РФ. Возмещение ущерба виновником оного там прописано. Собственно везде так, не только в авиации, и нафига тогда садится за руль/рычаги/контроллер/клавиатуру и т.д.  Классика жанра –тракторист непреднамеренно утопил трактор, и за это своя статья есть. А за преднамеренное утопление оного – другая, покрепче. Вообще статей как грязи и когда влезаешь в какое-нибудь дело, лучше поинтересоваться заранее на сколько оно тянет.

----------


## Pilot

В 2014 году в Западном военном округе будут отремонтированы четыре военных аэродрома

ЦАМТО, 19 декабря. В 2014 году специалистам инженерно-аэродромной службы Западного военного округа (ЗВО) предстоит провести плановый ремонт четырех военных аэродромов в Карелии, Курской, Мурманской и Архангельской областях, сообщила пресс-служба округа.
Всего в ходе реконструкции объектов аэродромной сети силами трех отдельных инженерно-аэродромных батальонов ЗВО будут выполнены работы по замене более 2,2 тыс. плит на площади свыше 26 тыс. кв. м.
Инженеры ЗВО на аэродромах Бесовец (Республика Карелия) и Плесецк (Архангельская обл.) области проведут реконструкцию взлетно-посадочных полос с заменой и перекладкой плит.
На аэродромах Халино (Курская обл.) и Мончегорск (Мурманская обл.) проведут ремонт рулежных и магистрально-рулежных дорожек и мест стоянки авиатехники.

----------


## Djoker

Что с работами на аэродроме Чкаловск, интересно:
Взлёт без посадок

----------


## FLOGGER

*kfmut, An-Z*, заблуждения свои признаю безоговорочно. Значит все по закону. Раз статья есть, пущай судят. Была б статья...

----------


## leha-lp

Крымск, уже скоро два года на ремонте, сроков окончания ни кто не знает, военным их не говорят, начались разводы в семьях военнослужащих...
Так, что везде одно и тоже...

----------


## kfmut

> *kfmut, An-Z*, заблуждения свои признаю безоговорочно. Значит все по закону. Раз статья есть, пущай судят. Была б статья...


Дело не в законе и не в статье, а в отношении государства к своим солдатам, которое выражено через законы и статьи...давно уже говорили, что ничего не мешает распространить действие Трудового кодекса на военнослужащих-контрактников, а МО заставить страховать свою мат.часть. Assaulter выше замечательную ссылку со сканом приговора привёл, читаешь...хотелось бы сказать, что поражаешься, но...




> Это не тенденция, это статья 351 УК РФ. Возмещение ущерба виновником оного там прописано.


в статье про возмещение ущерба ничего не прописано...зато прописана, что ответственность наступает за нарушение, "повлекшее по неосторожности смерть человека либо иные тяжкие последствия", понятно что "иные тяжкие последствия" быть менее "значимыми" чем смерть человека не могут, а МО за железки 30-летней давности судится.

Возвращаясь к авиационной тематике, вот здесь можно почитать как выполнялся расчёт стоимости восстановления МИГ-31, видимо, с учётом восстановления его производства :-(
https://rospravosudie.com/court-arxa...act-432135368/ (со слов "Как видно из заключения о техническом состояния")

----------


## Assaulter

Я извиняюсь перед форумчанами за продолжение офтопа, но уж очень эта тема задевает.

Проникновение понятий "возмещение ущерба", "неустойка" в армию может принять совершенно уродливые очертания.
Это не та область, где все можно перевести на сухой язык юридических терминов и товарно-денежных отношений.

Большинство участников форума наверное лучше меня знают, что трагические события в воздухе - это цепочка обстоятельств, которые связаны и с действиями других людей, "куются", так сказать, и на земле. Кто, например, виноват в недостаточном налете офицера? В сломанном тренажере?
Получается, что точно так же летчики могут подавать встречные иски, например, на несоответствующее аэродромное радиотехническое оборудование, неочищенную полосу, судиться со своими механиками?

Кто недоучил бедолагу-срочника? Кто ему эти кожухи на перемычки аккумуляторных клемм не дал? Может ему с зампотехом судиться и со своими офицерами?

А родственники матросика, который в 1986 г. аварийную защиту реактора на К-219 руками опускал: им, наверное, тоже надо было на руководство флота в суд подавать? Надо полагать, его матери государство пенсию выплатило как раз в размере утонувшей АПЛ...

Почему государство может жизнь забрать, но не может простить стоимость одного танка? Зачем ломать жизнь офицеру-летчику - ведь подготовка его стоит дороже самолета?!

Есть взыскания, понижение в должности и звании, отстранение от летной работы, если есть жертвы, то действует УК. Зачем заниматься маразмом и требовать какую-то неустойку?

Если уж на то пошло, то и с погибших по собственной вине летчиков можно брать деньги - пусть их семьи выплачивают...

И если бы порой так легко было бы виноватых найти... По этой логике можно было бы на Дмитрия Гробова и капитана "Нерпы" повесить выплату неустойки по контракту с Индией и расходы по монтажу нового ППО. Но нет, не вышло.

А так, знаете, с попыток "возмещения ущерба" можно  и до обвинений во вредительстве докатиться.

----------


## николай-78

> А так, знаете, с попыток "возмещения ущерба" можно  и до обвинений во вредительстве докатиться.


все как обычно: наказание не виновных и награждение не участвующих. А можно ещё в терроризме  обвинить, а по ювенальной юстиции лишить родительских прав.
Мне вспомнились 2 интересных случая (все привожу по памяти): 1-й обстоятельства- конец 80-х или начало 90-х вместо Андреева был Анисимов, толи в Смоленске или в Курске на взлете заваливается 23П-летчик катапультировался, комиссия только начала свою работу-т.е. о причинах нет даже предварительных выводов. По горячим следам приходит шифртелеграмма:(примерно следующего содержания) Пока нельзя сделать однозначных выводов по поводу причины аварии и виновников, но можно сказать однозначно летчик поступил правильно-он спас самое дорогое-свою жизнь. Самолет выпущенный с завода, уже обречен или будет потерян в ЛП или будет порезан на иголки. За всю службу это была единственная ШТ главной нитью которой было человеколюбие, а не закручивание гаек.
2-й случай(поведанный в 13г на 35летии выпуска его участником Д.Конаревым) Вайнеды 15УМ Дима со 2-й кабины (болезнь Су-15 откручивание контрогайки согласующего клапана фюзеляжной створки шасси и как следствие- невыпуск основной стойки. Действия:выпуск передней ноги и посадка на грунт) Заходят с носовой стойкой на запасную ГВПП с бурьяном 2-2,5м и выпущенными ТЩ(с целью меньше изуродовать фюзеляж), сели все нормально. Кто виноват-ИТС т.е.старший инженер, но ему в академию надо. Тады второй вопрос: что делать? И летчика из 1-й кабины (по мировому соглашению) делают крайним-было вроде в РЛЭ примечание: после загорания кр.ламп-убранного положения, до перевода крана в нейтральное положение держать кран в пол.уборка-3сек. Вот летчик это время не выдержал. Ну все счатливы: инженер в акамедь, а Дима с ком.звена в  начбоя. Все!

----------


## An-Z

> *kfmut, An-Z*, заблуждения свои признаю безоговорочно....


Да полноте, вы наверно в армейской среде мало вращаетесь, за свои два десятка лет службы гораздо большее количество случаев попадающих под различные статьи УК и АК были пошхерены, а виновники наказывались властью командира части. Законы часто очень избирательно применяются..




> ..Новость с авиацией ничего общего не имеет, но состояние дел характеризует - срочнику присудили вернуть полмиллиона рублей за сгоревший танк...


А чтож его наградить за раздолбайство? У нас на каждом уровне практически повсеместная безответственность. Натворил - отвечай!




> Я извиняюсь перед форумчанами за продолжение офтопа...
> ...А так, знаете, с попыток "возмещения ущерба" можно и до обвинений во вредительстве докатиться.


Давайте с оффтопом завязывать, у нас есть тема про отношения с Государством, давайте с эмоциями туда.. И обвиняют, и меня обвиняли и во вредительстве и в саботаже)) Не все приказы надо выполнять "бегом".

----------


## Djoker

Около 10 "Ночных охотников" и Ми-35 поступят в ЗВО до конца 2013 г | РИА Новости




> *Около 10 "Ночных охотников" и Ми-35 поступят в ЗВО до конца 2013 г*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 19 дек — РИА Новости. Порядка десяти новых ударных вертолетов получит на вооружение Западный военный округ (ЗВО) до конца 2013 года, сообщил журналистам в четверг начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Специалисты объединения ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа приступили к приему партии вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" и Ми-35 на заводе-изготовителе в Ростове-на-Дону. Всего в состав авиации округа будет принято около десяти новейших ударных вертолетов", — сказал Кочетков.


ЗВО в начале 2014 года получит более 10 "Аллигаторов" | РИА Новости




> *ЗВО в начале 2014 года получит более 10 "Аллигаторов"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 19 дек — РИА Новости. Более десяти вертолетов Ка-52 поступят на вооружение в Западный военный округ в начале 2014 года, сообщил журналистам в четверг начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "В настоящее время специалисты Западного военного округа принимают более десяти вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" на заводе-изготовителе в Приморском крае, которые поступят на вооружение авиации округа в начале 2014 года", — сказал Кочетков.

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны РФ и ОАК в 2014 году заключат контракт на разработку самолета Ил-112В




> *Минобороны РФ и ОАК в 2014 году заключат контракт на разработку самолета Ил-112В
> 
> Поставки нового легкого военно-транспортного самолета планируется начать в 2017 году, сообщил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов*
> 
> МОСКВА, 20 декабря. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Министерство обороны РФ и Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) заключат контракт на разработку легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В в 2014 году. Об этом сообщил журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> 
> "Позиция по контракту оставлена в гособоронзаказе 2014 года, там стоит сумма 7,9 млрд рублей на завершение опытно-конструкторских работ (ОКР) по Ил-112В", - сказал Борисов. "Еще один контракт с ОАК - серийный на поставку самолетов - мы подпишем после выполнения этих работ", - сообщил он, не уточнив срок завершения ОКР.
> 
> Замминистра не назвал точное количество самолетов Ил-112В, которые будут поставлены для ВВС, но информировал, что "речь идет о нескольких десятках машин". "Поставки Ил-112В планируется начать в 2017 году", - подтвердил Борисов.
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Нашему бы теляте, да волка съесть... Господи, уж сколько про него говорят и говорили... Сейчас уже лень лезть в форумные "архивы", но, НЯП, его уже давно обещали "поставить в ВВС". Да все как-то не состоится это обещание. То он нужен, то он не нужен. То есть деньги, то нет денег. Теперь за три года собираются "родить" самолет от СГФ до "поставки в ВВС".
"Пожуем - увидим".

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Новости предприятий | Пресс-центр | Русские машины




> *«Авиакор» передал заказчику очередной самолет Ан-140
> 
> 21 декабря, Самара. «Авиакор-авиационный завод» (входит в корпорацию «Русские машины») передал приемочной комиссии заказчика очередной самолет Ан-140-100, изготовленный предприятием в рамках контракта с Министерством обороны РФ.*
> 
> В субботу 21 декабря на аэродроме самарского авиационного завода «Авиакор» состоялась церемония передачи представителям заказчика очередного турбовинтового самолета Ан-140-100, изготовленного для Министерства обороны РФ. Новый самолет предназначен для эксплуатации в авиации Военно-морского флота. Самолет выполнен в грузопассажирском варианте. Универсальность данной компоновки позволит выполнять задачи не только по перевозке личного состава, но и по транспортировке различных мелких грузов. Перед сдачей самолет прошел весь комплекс наземных и летных испытаний. «Самолет поставляется в строгом соответствии со сроком, установленным государственном контрактом», - отметил на церемонии передачи Ан-140-100 генеральный директор ОАО «Авиакор-авиационный завод» Алексей Гусев.
> 
> Следующий самолет Ан-140, изготовленный по контракту с Министерством обороны, "Авиакор" планирует передать заказчику во втором квартале 2014 года.

----------


## Djoker

ЗВО принял очередную партию "Ночных охотников" и Ми-35 | РИА Новости




> *ЗВО принял очередную партию "Ночных охотников" и Ми-35*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 25 дек — РИА Новости. Специалисты Западного военного округа (ЗВО) приняли очередную партию из десяти новейших ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" и Ми-35, а также военно-транспортного вертолета Ми-26, сообщил журналистам в среду начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Специалисты объединения ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа приняли партию ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" и Ми-35, а также военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-26 на заводе-изготовителе в Ростов-на-Дону. Всего около десяти единиц новейшей авиационной техники", — сказал он.
> 
> По его словам, в настоящий момент экипажи вертолетов готовят машины к перебазированию на аэродром постоянной дислокации. Во время комплексного приема инженерно-технический и летный состав ЗВО совместно с заводской комиссией проверили качество сборки авиатехники, работоспособность всех систем и механизмов, как на земле, так и в воздухе.

----------


## Djoker

Более 100 новых вертолетов получили ВВС РФ в этом году | РИА Новости




> *Более 100 новых вертолетов получили ВВС РФ в этом году*
> 
> 
> 
> АРСЕНЬЕВ (Приморский край), 25 дек — РИА Новости. Авиационный парк российских Военно-воздушных сил в 2013 году пополнили более 100 новых вертолетов, в том числе 14 боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", сообщил в среду журналистам главком ВВС генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "В этом году мы получаем 100 с лишним вертолетов", — сказал генерал во время посещения Арсеньевской авиационной компании "Прогресс" (входит в холдинг "Вертолеты России").
> 
> В частности, по словам главкома, завод "Прогресс" в 2013 году полностью выполнил задание гособоронзаказа по поставке ВВС РФ вертолетов Ка-52. "Завод без срыва завершил задание этого года, и все 14 вертолетов будут поставлены в войска", — сказал Бондарев.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод досрочно поставил вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ | РИА Новости




> *Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод досрочно поставил вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ*
> 
> 
> 
> УЛАН-УДЭ, 25 дек — РИА Новости. Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод (входит в холдинг "Вертолеты России") в 2013 году досрочно поставил Военно-воздушным силам России крупную партию вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ, сообщил в среду журналистам главком ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "В этом году ВВС получили 53 вертолета от Улан-Удэнского завода. Это опережающие поставки вертолетов не только этого года, но и их заказа 2014-2015 годов", — сказал генерал во время посещения предприятия.
> 
> По словам главкома, в следующем году ВВС должны получить 40 вертолетов и "есть уверенность, что они будут поставлены своевременно". Он отметил, что такие объемы поставок свидетельствуют о том, что предприятие обладает огромными производственными мощностями, на заводе применяется правильная ориентация труда, работают прекрасные специалисты.
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Mefody



----------


## Djoker

Поступление Ми-28Н и Ми-35М в 15-ую бригаду армейской авиации (Остров, ЗВО):




















http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker

bmpd - Второй Ан-148 для ВВС России




> *Второй Ан-148 для ВВС России* 
> 
> 21 декабря 2013 года в Воронеже начались летные испытания второго пассажирского самолета Ан-148-100Е, построенного ОАО "Воронежское акционерное самолетостроительное общество" (ВАСО, входит в состав ОАО "ОАК") для Министерства обороны России - машины с серийным номером 42-08 и регистрационным номером 61721.
> 
> Это самолет стал вторым, построенным по контракту стоимостью 18 млрд рублей на поставку 15 самолетов Ан-148-100 в течение 2013-2017 годов, подписанному ОАК с Министерством обороны России в мае 2013 года. Согласно условиям контракта, в 2013 году военное ведомство должно получить один самолет, в 2014 и 2015 годах – по четыре, а в 2016 и 2017 годах – по три Ан-148.
> 
> Первым самолетом, построенным ВАСО по данному контракту, стал взлетевший в Воронеже 12 сентября 2013 года борт Ан-148-100Е с серийным номером 42-05 и регистрационным номером RA-61718. Он был передан ВВС России в ходе церемонии в Борисоглебске 6 декабря 2013 года. Во время начала испытаний этого первого самолета заявлялось, что ВАСО планирует воспользоваться оговоренной в контракте с военным ведомством возможностью досрочной поставки, поставив Министерству обороны в 2013 году не один, а два самолета Ан-148-100Е. Однако второй самолет Ан-148-100Е по данному контракту (42-08) взлетел только 21 декабря и до настоящего времени находится на испытаниях в Воронеже. 
> 
> Это самолет 42-08 стал 21-м самолетом Ан-148 постройки ВАСО, и шестым самолетом этого типа, поднятым в воздух в Воронеже в 2013 году. Он же стал 29-м самолетом семейства Ан-148/Ан-158 в целом (с учетом восьми единиц, построенных на Украине).
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

МО в конце 2013 г заключило контракт на поставку авиатехники для ВМФ | РИА Новости




> *МО в конце 2013 г заключило контракт на поставку авиатехники для ВМФ*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 янв — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ в конце 2013 года заключило новый крупный контракт на поставку авиатехники для авиации ВМФ, сообщил в четверг журналистам, заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> 
> На вопрос, правда ли, что в декабре 2013 года был заключен контракт на поставку авиации ВМФ России первых партий истребителей Су-30СМ и учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 Борисов сказал: "Правда".
> 
> Он не стал уточнять ни количество закупаемых самолетов, ни сумму контракта.

----------


## Djoker

Минобороны хочет заключить контракт на 16 МиГ-29СМТ в первом квартиле | РИА Новости




> *Минобороны хочет заключить контракт на 16 МиГ-29СМТ в первом квартиле*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 янв — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ рассчитывает заключить контракт на поставку ВВС России 16 истребителей МиГ-29СМТ в первом квартале 2014 года, сообщил в четверг журналистам заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов.
> 
> "В первом квартале", — сказал Борисов, отвечая на вопрос, когда этот контракт может быть заключен.
> 
> Он отметил, что в эти сроки должно выйти распоряжение правительства РФ об единственном поставщике по этому контракту.
> ...

----------


## Panda-9

> в декабре 2013 года был заключен контракт на поставку авиации ВМФ России первых партий истребителей Су-30СМ


В Гвардейское?

----------


## Djoker

> В Гвардейское?


Для начала, судя по количеству заказанных, в Ейск.

----------


## Djoker

> В Гвардейское?





> В советское время морская авиация насчитывала сотни ударных самолетов — бомбардировщиков и машин других типов для борьбы с авианосными ударными группами ВМС США, но после распада СССР подверглась масштабным сокращениям. Фактически ударные самолеты нынешней морской авиации, за исключением палубных машин, нужны для перевооружения авиационных частей в тех районах, за оборону которых отвечает флот, говорит источник в Минобороны. Речь идет об авиационных частях в Калининградской области, на Камчатке и в Крыму, куда будут направляться Су-30СМ по мере их поступления, поясняет собеседник «Ведомостей». В Крыму они смогут заменить давно устаревшие бомбардировщики Су-24 авиации Черноморского флота, но для этого надо получить согласие властей Украины, напоминает военный. Одним из пунктов декабрьских договоренностей России и Украины было решение ускорить подготовку соответствующего соглашения.


ВЕДОМОСТИ - Минобороны и «Иркут» подписали контракт на поставку первых истребителей Су-30СМ

----------


## Djoker

Эскадрилья вертолетов сформирована на российской базе в Армении | РИА Новости




> *Эскадрилья вертолетов сформирована на российской базе в Армении*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 янв — РИА Новости. Эскадрилья армейской авиации, в которую вошли вертолеты Ми-24П, Ми-8МТ, Ми-8СМВ, сформирована в Южном военном округе (ЮВО) для выполнения задач в Армении, сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе ЮВО в пятницу.
> 
> "В российской авиационной военной базе, расположенной в Республике Армения на военном аэродроме Эребуни, сформирована эскадрилья армейской авиации командования ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа", — сообщили в пресс-службе округа.
> 
> Прежде на вооружении авиационной группировки ЮВО в Армении состояла эскадрилья истребителей МиГ-29, выполняющая боевые задачи по противовоздушной обороне в интересах объединенной системы ПВО СНГ, пояснили в ЮВО.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Полсотни ударных вертолетов и истребителей поступит в ЗВО в 2014 г | РИА Новости




> *Полсотни ударных вертолетов и истребителей поступит в ЗВО в 2014 г*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 21 янв — РИА Новости. Более пятидесяти единиц авиатехники поступит в Западный военный округ (ЗВО) в текущем году, сообщил журналистам во вторник начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "Новейшие ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н и Ми-35 впервые поступят в состав авиабазы армейской авиации, дислоцированной в Санкт-Петербурге, вертолеты Ка-52, Ми-26Т и Ми-8МТВ-5 и Ми-8МТПР-1 продолжат поступать в соединение армейской авиации ЗВО, дислоцированной в Псковской области, а модернизированные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ пополнят состав истребительного авиаполка ЗВО в Тверской области", — сказал он.
> 
> По его словам, летчики и инженеры уже прошли плановое переучивание на новые образцы авиационной техники и полностью готовы к их эксплуатации
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Авиабазу ВВО в Забайкалье полностью укомплектуют "Терминаторами" | РИА Новости




> *Авиабазу ВВО в Забайкалье полностью укомплектуют "Терминаторами"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 21 янв — РИА Новости. Авиабаза Восточного военного округа (ВВО) в Забайкалье до конца января будет полностью укомплектована современными вертолетами Ми-8АМТШ ("Терминатор"), сообщил журналистам во вторник начальник пресс-службы ВВО подполковник Александр Гордеев.
> 
> "До конца текущего месяца на авиационную базу армейской авиации ВВО, дислоцированную в Забайкальском крае, в рамках гособоронзаказа поступят еще три вертолета Ми-8АМТШ, что позволит полностью укомплектовать авиачасть современной техникой. Всего на вооружении базы будет около 20 таких машин", — сказал Гордеев.
> 
> Основные поставки вертолетов с Улан-Удэнского авиационного завода прошли в декабре 2013 года, напомнил он.
> ...

----------


## Panda-9

Итак, если посмотреть сюда: ВЕДОМОСТИ - Минобороны и «Иркут» подписали контракт на поставку первых истребителей Су-30СМ
и увидеть:



> Всего ВМФ планирует приобрести 50 истребителей Су-30СМ и около десятка Як-130


и



> Речь идет об авиационных частях в Калининградской области, на Камчатке и в Крыму, куда будут направляться Су-30СМ по мере их поступления,


то можно предположить, что Калининград и Камчатка получат по 20 Су-30СМ и по 3-4 Як-130, а Крым 10 Су-30СМ и 2-3 Як-130. Из этого предположения вытекает еще одно предположение: на Западе и на Востоке по полку, на Юге у флота - эскадрилья.
(Всё это придумалось только потому, что 50 на 3 без остатка не делится.:-))

----------


## APKAH

> то можно предположить, что Калининград и Камчатка получат по 20 Су-30СМ и по 3-4 Як-130, а Крым 10 Су-30СМ и 2-3 Як-130. Из этого предположения вытекает еще одно предположение: на Западе и на Востоке по полку, на Юге у флота - эскадрилья.
> (Всё это придумалось только потому, что 50 на 3 без остатка не делится.:-))


Я вижу распределение Су-30СМ в ВМФ таким образом: итак 50 машин:

59 ЦБП и ПЛС МА (Ейск): 5 Су-30СМ
7060 АвБ МА (Елизово): 15 Су-30СМ (вторая АЭ на Миг-31)
7052 АвБ МА? (Чкаловск): 15 Су-30СМ (вторая АЭ на Су-27П)
шаэ 7057 АвБ МА (Гвардейское): 15 Су-30СМ (на замену всех Су-24)

----------


## Panda-9

> 59 ЦБП и ПЛС МА (Ейск): 5 Су-30СМ
> 7060 АвБ МА (Елизово): 15 Су-30СМ (вторая АЭ на Миг-31)
> 7052 АвБ МА? (Чкаловск): 15 Су-30СМ (вторая АЭ на Су-27П)
> шаэ 7057 АвБ МА (Гвардейское): 15 Су-30СМ (на замену всех Су-24)


При таком раскладе, думаю, флот просто откажется от МиГ-31 и Су-27. Су-30СМ с ролью перехватчика справится. Зачем им тогда разнотипье? Другое дело, что гонять Су-30СМ за всякими "небесными блохами" накладненько будет, ну да и Су-27 не сильно-то дешевле в эксплуатации. Так что моё ви'денье в том, что Су-30СМ станет универсальной "ударно-истребительной" машиной флота. Но это, конечно, предположение только.

----------


## APKAH

> [url=http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20140121/990448960.html]В 2014 году новейшие ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н и Ми-35 впервые поступят в состав авиабазы армейской авиации, дислоцированной в Санкт-Петербурге


Интересно, имеется в виду АвБ АА в Прибылово? Так как в черте Санкт-Петербурга только аэродромы Левашово и Пушкин...

----------


## Djoker

> Так как в черте Санкт-Петербурга только аэродромы Левашово и Пушкин...


В Левашово ведь ещё базируется армейская авиация?

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
База авиации ЗВО под Петербургом получила шесть новых вертолетов | РИА Новости

----------


## bakulinks77

> В Левашово ведь ещё базируется армейская авиация?


Ну судя по полетам за окном там транспортники стоят. Вертушки летают редко, так одиночный Ми-8 пролетит и усе  :Redface:

----------


## Djoker

> Ну судя по полетам за окном там транспортники стоят. Вертушки летают редко, так одиночный Ми-8 пролетит и усе


Да, похоже речь идет все же о Прибылово.

----------


## Serjio

В Мигаловском авиагарнизоне теперь старый новый облик. С 25 января - 12 ВТАД. В составе - Тверь, Псков, Сеща, Таганрог.

----------


## AC

> шаэ 7057 АвБ МА (Гвардейское): 15 Су-30СМ (на замену всех Су-24)


Если Украина разрешит...  :Cool:

----------


## AC

> В Мигаловском авиагарнизоне теперь старый новый облик. С 25 января - 12 ВТАД...


А в Энгельсе еще авиабаза:
Энгельсская авиабаза признана лучшим соединением ВВС России - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Djoker

Ка-52 прибыли на Островскую авиабазу. Смотреть с 10:35 :

----------


## AC

> Ка-52 прибыли на Островскую авиабазу. Смотреть с 10:35 :


На видео видны:
Ка-52 №№ 42, 43, 44 белые, которые светились еще в цехах "Прогресса" в Арсеньеве в конце декабря.
Ми-28Н №№ 01, 07, 08, 09, 11 белые (№01 в декабре был уже в Острове, а №09 в декабре летал в Ростове).
ну и Ми-8МТВ-5 №№ 21, 23, 24 белые.

----------


## Djoker

ВВС РФ получат третий модернизированный самолет А-50У | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»




> *ВВС РФ получат третий модернизированный самолет А-50У 
> 
> Военно-воздушным силам РФ будет передан третий модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У, сообщает Интерфакс-АВН со ссылкой на официального представителя ВВС России полковника Игоря Климова*
> 
> «Летный, кабинный и инженерно-технический состав Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава г. Иваново убыл на Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. Г.М.Бериева для получения модернизированного самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У», – сказал И.Климов.
> 
> По его словам, военные летчики проверят работоспособность силовых установок на земле, на различных режимах, готовность самолета к выполнению полета. Кроме того, самолет выполнит три полета на средних и больших высотах, в ходе которых, будет проверена работоспособность радиотехнического комплекса, средств связи, прохождение команд в автоматизированном режиме на борт истребителя, системы приема и обработки информации.
> 
> «После успешных проверок самолет перелетит в Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава в Иваново на аэродром Северный», - сообщил И.Климов.


Видимо этот борт:



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## AC

> ВВС РФ получат третий модернизированный самолет А-50У | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»
> 
> Видимо этот борт:
> 
> 
> 
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Все возможно, но был свежевыкрашен и в январе активно залетал в Таганроге не тот, а вот этот:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
 :Cool:

----------


## Djoker

> Все возможно, но был свежевыкрашен и в январе активно залетал в Таганроге не тот, а вот этот


Так ведь это опытный, самый первый А-50У. Заводской.

----------


## AC

> Так ведь это опытный, самый первый А-50У. Заводской.


Ну он не то чтобы собственный заводской. Его в свое время для заводских опытов у ВВС брали. Мож, вернуть решили теперь...

----------


## Djoker

Четыре штурмовика Су-25СМ пополнят авиабазу "Кант" в Киргизии | РИА Новости




> *Четыре штурмовика Су-25СМ пополнят авиабазу "Кант" в Киргизии*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 3 фев — РИА Новости. Четыре модернизированных штурмовика Су-25СМ поступят на авиабазу "Кант" (Киргизия) в текущем году, сообщили журналистам в понедельник в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа (ЦВО).
> 
> "Звено модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ поступит на вооружение российской авиационной базы "Кант", дислоцированной в Киргизской Республике, в текущем году", — говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Djoker

Пять штурмовиков Су-25СМ поступят в авиабазу ВВО в 2014 г | РИА Новости




> *Пять штурмовиков Су-25СМ поступят в авиабазу ВВО в 2014 г*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 4 фев — РИА Новости. Модернизированные штурмовики Су-25СМ поступят в авиачасть Восточного военного округа (ВВО) в Забайкалье в 2014 году, сообщил журналистам во вторник начальник пресс-службы ВВО подполковник Александр Гордеев.
> 
> "Пять модернизированных самолетов Су-25СМ поступят в первом полугодии 2014 года в авиационную часть Восточного военного округа, дислоцированную в Забайкальском крае", — сказал Гордеев.

----------


## Djoker

«Степь» вернется в строй




> *«Степь» вернется в строй*
> 
> 
> 
> Главное управление строительства дорог и аэродромов при Спецстрое России (ГУ СДА при Спецстрое России) приступило к реконструкции военного аэродрома «Степь». 
> 
>  Аэродром «Степь» расположен в 250 километрах к юго-востоку от административного центра Забайкальского края г. Читы. Гарнизон некогда мощной авиабазы с аэродромом первого класса, способным принимать все типы воздушных судов, был закрыт в ноябре 2010 года. Взлетно-посадочную полосу было решено оставить в качестве аэродрома рассредоточения для другой авиабазы. 
> 
>  В 2013 году по предложению Министерства обороны Спецстрой России разработал план строительства на месте «Степи» новой современной авиабазы со всей необходимой инфраструктурой, включая жилой городок. В декабре минувшего года на объекте побывала комиссия, в состав которой вошли представители государственного заказчика, штаба ВВС и руководители ГУ СДА при Спецстрое России - начальник Борис Кондрат и заместитель начальника, руководитель комплекса аэродромных сооружений Сергей Калмыков. В январе 2014 на объект прибыл первый строительный десант во главе с главным инженером Новороссийского филиала ГУ СДА при Спецстрое России Сергеем Тимошенко. «Мне стоило побывать здесь именно сейчас, чтобы в полной мере оценить суровость местного климата. Холодно, малоснежно, промерзание земли составляет 2,5 метра. Так что основные объемы бетонных работ нам предстоит выполнять в течение четырех-пяти теплых месяцев. Всего у нас будет два таких временных отрезка – в 2014 и в 2015 году. В ноябре 2015 года новая полоса должна быть сдана в эксплуатацию», - отметил Сергей Тимошенко. 
> ...

----------


## AC

> «Степь» вернется в строй


Степь в августе-сентябре 2012 г.:
bmpd - Состояние авиагарнизона Степь

----------


## Pilot

Пара новых Як-130 в человеческом камуфляже перелетела в Борисоглебск

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

Окружная газета "На страже Родины" сообщает нам, что Остров получил 9 Ка-52:
http://www.redstar.ru/images/files/r...214-na-s-r.pdf

----------


## Djoker

bmpd - Первый самолет-заправщик Ил-78М для ВВС России начнут модернизировать в 2014 году




> *Первый самолет-заправщик Ил-78М для ВВС России начнут модернизировать в 2014 году*
> 
> Как сообщает информационное агентство "*Интерфакс-АВН*", модернизация самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78М начнется в текущем году. "Первый строевой Ил-78М должен поступить на модернизацию в 2014 году", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> 
> _Самолет-заправщик Ил-78 ВВС России, регистрация RF-78824, сентябрь 2013 г. (с) Алексей Резниченко / russianplanes.net_
> 
> По его словам, сейчас Авиационный комплекс имени Ильюшина разрабатывает и выпускает документацию на проведение модернизации самолетов этого типа. "Завершение модернизации Ил-78М ожидается в следующем году, после чего последует этап госиспытаний воздушного топливозаправщика", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Сибирь - Более 30 вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ поступят в ВВС в этом году




> *Более 30 вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ поступят в ВВС в этом году*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 10 февраля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Ход выполнения Иркутским и Улан-Удэнским авиационными заводами гособоронзаказа на 2014 год проверил главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев в рамках рабочей поездки. Об этом ИТАР-ТАСС сообщил в понедельник официальный представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.
> 
> На авиационных заводах главком осмотрел в цехах окончательной сборки авиационную технику, самолеты Су-30СМ, Як-130 и вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ, которые в этом году войдут в состав Военно-воздушных сил. "Впервые в 2014 году в строевые части поступит более 30 вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ, которые оборудованы новыми силовыми установками ВК-2500, новой вспомогательной силовой установкой, *новым бортовым комплексом обороны*, усиленной трансмиссией, также на вертолете впервые *установлена металлокерамическая броня для защиты экипажа и жизненно важных узлов винтокрылой машины*", - проинформировал Климов.

----------


## AC

В 23 иап 303 сад торжественно передали Су-35С:
Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу посетил авиационный и судостроительный заводы в Комсомольске-на-Амуре : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## bakulinks77

> В 23 иап 303 сад торжественно передали Су-35С:
> Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу посетил авиационный и судостроительный заводы в Комсомольске-на-Амуре : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Ну чтож, пособолезнуем мужикам и пожелаем им нечеловеческого терпения. Теперь 1АЭ будет в основном на земле стоять...  :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Ну чтож, пособолезнуем мужикам и пожелаем им нечеловеческого терпения. Теперь 1АЭ будет в основном на земле стоять...


А вот завтрашняя "Кр.Звезда" называет Су-35С превосходным самолетом:
http://www.redstar.ru/images/files/2...13-02-2014.pdf
 :Biggrin: 

+ видео:
http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...20750-hsg6.htm

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в Комсомольске-Министр обороны Сергей Шойгу принял участие в торжественной передачи 12 Су-35С с КнААЗ в 23-й «Таллинский» истребительный полк (16 фото).

----------


## Pilot

> А вот завтрашняя "Кр.Звезда" называет Су-35С превосходным самолетом:


у них работа такая. А то что самолет не прошел ГСИ, говорит о другом

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 13 февраля. INTERFAX.RU - Министерство обороны России подписало контракт с компанией "Туполев" на разработку перспективного авиационного комплекса дальней авиации (ПАК ДА), сообщил директор департамента авиационной промышленности Минпромторга РФ Андрей Богинский.

"Знаковое событие - это заключение контракта с Министерством обороны по ПАК ДА на эскизно-техническое проектирование", - сказал Богинский журналистам на проходящей в Сингапуре международной авиационной выставке "Сингапур Аэрошоу-2014".

По его словам, такой контракт был заключен с компанией "Туполев" в прошлом году, финансирование началось. Перспективный авиационный комплекс дальней авиации войдет в государственную программу вооружений 2016 - 2025 годов.

ПАК ДА - российский стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец нового поколения, разрабатывается компанией "Туполев". В августе 2009 г. Минобороны и компания "Туполев" подписало контракт на проведение научно-исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию нового самолета сроком на три года. Проект был утвержден в марте 2013 года.

----------


## Djoker

Российские военные в 2014 году получат 21 истребитель Су-30СМ | РИА Новости




> *Российские военные в 2014 году получат 21 истребитель Су-30СМ*
> 
> 
> 
> СИНГАПУР, 12 фев — РИА Новости. Минобороны России в этом году получит 21 тяжелый истребитель Су-30СМ, сообщил журналистам в среду президент корпорации "Иркут" Олег Демченко.
> 
> "Мы уже поставили Военно-воздушным силам страны 16 истребителей Су-30 СМ. В этом году будет поставлен еще 21 истребитель", — сказал Демченко в ходе работы авиасалона в Сингапуре.
> 
> По его словам, в дополнение к контракту на 60 самолетов в прошлом году был заключен контракт еще на пять машин.

----------


## boyan

> у них работа такая. А то что самолет не прошел ГСИ, говорит о другом


Вообще-то проходит. Окончание запланировано на следующий год. Ни о чем особенном это не говорит. У нас вся новая авиатехника принимается на вооружение по подобным схемам.

----------


## Pilot

> Вообще-то проходит.


Вообще-то там проблем много. Он не прошел, сейчас они проходят доработки и попробуют еще разок, но, есть вопросы серьезные.

----------


## Panda-9

> Российские военные в 2014 году получат 21 истребитель Су-30СМ | РИА Новости





> "Мы уже поставили Военно-воздушным силам страны 16 истребителей Су-30 СМ. В этом году будет поставлен еще 21 истребитель", — сказал Демченко в ходе работы авиасалона в Сингапуре.
> По его словам, в дополнение к контракту на 60 самолетов в прошлом году был заключен контракт еще на пять машин.


Итак, 
60 - для ВВС - по двум подписанным в 2012 г. контрактам.
5 - для ВМФ - по контракту от декабря 2013 г.
45 (45+5=50) - для ВМФ - по готовящемуся контракту 2014 г. ВМФ России вооружится полусотней истребителей Су-30СМ / АвиаПорт.Дайджест
Итого 110. Так?

Тогда фантазия по годам:
ВВС: 2013 - 16, 2014 - 21, 2015 - 20, 2016 - 3 (итого, 60) 
ВМФ: 2013 - 0, 2014 - 0, 2015 - 5, 2016 - 25, 2017 - 20 (итого, 50).

----------


## boyan

> Вообще-то там проблем много. Он не прошел, сейчас они проходят доработки и попробуют еще разок, но, есть вопросы серьезные.


Собственно были только замечания по плохой читаемости на МФИ и мерцанию. Все полеты по двигателю и работу БЛРС зачетные, остальные это мелкие несущественные замечания, которые есть на любой технике. Собственно я и написал что *проходит*, а не *прошел*.

----------


## ОБУ

21 Су-30см...интересно, какой полк после Домны будет следующим?

----------


## Djoker

> 21 Су-30см...интересно, какой полк после Домны будет следующим?





> С Пермью много непонятного. Экипажи переучившиеся на БМ регулярно ездят в Канск для поддержания навыков.... Техсостав туда командируют так же регулярно, да и Канские БМы прилетают в Пермь минимум раз в месяц. Но вот о получении новых машин пока тишина.... Как я уже писал ранее крайняя комиссия из штаба ВВС приказала  подобрать площадку под надувные ангары для размещения Як-130 и готовиться к освоению Су-30


МИГ-31

----------


## Pilot

> , остальные это мелкие несущественные замечания.


Ага, такие не существенные, что ГЛИЦ вообще против этого самолета. И это при том давлении, которое на них оказывается. Конечно, в итоге продавят, но посмотрим, кто подпишет акт.

----------


## K@T

> Ага, такие не существенные, что ГЛИЦ вообще против этого самолета. И это при том давлении, которое на них оказывается. Конечно, в итоге продавят, но посмотрим, кто подпишет акт.


Интересно, а что они скажут после того когда начнут осваивать Т-50...? Отсеки "заварить", половину оборудования выкинуть нафиК!  :Wink:  Если серьезно, то пусть "учат" машину и исполнителей работать качественно.

----------


## ОБУ

Вы сомневаетесь в компетентности специалистов ГЛИЦ? Тогда давайте вообще испытывать ничего не будем, а самолеты покупать по рекламным 
буклетам как автомобили...

----------


## K@T

> Вы сомневаетесь в компетентности специалистов ГЛИЦ? Тогда давайте вообще испытывать ничего не будем, а самолеты покупать по рекламным 
> буклетам как автомобили...


Под исполнителями я имел ввиду КБ, смежников > завод

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 17 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские Военно-воздушные силы приступили к формированию новой пилотажной группы на самолетах Як-130, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в понедельник официальный представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.

"Всего для новой пилотажной группы отобрано девять летчиков-инструкторов, из которых шесть человек входят в основной состав, а три - в резервный", - сказал И.Климов.

Он уточнил, что сейчас летный состав учебной авиабазы Военно-воздушной академии в Борисоглебске приступил к выполнению полетов на сложный пилотаж на средних и малых высотах в составе звена.

----------


## boyan

> Ага, такие не существенные, что ГЛИЦ вообще против этого самолета. И это при том давлении, которое на них оказывается. Конечно, в итоге продавят, но посмотрим, кто подпишет акт.


Быть за или против не входит в компетенцию ГЛИЦ. Их задача дать оценку соответствия или несоответствия ТТЗ. Задача Бариева подготовить заключение по проведению ГСИ. Предварительное же существует еще с 2012 года. 
Все эти разговоры из-за дележа большого куска испытательных полетов, реконструкции Ахтубинска и всей структуры ГЛИЦ. И тема Су-35 единственная на которой можно диктовать условия, т.к. остальные темы были начаты еще в 90-е и 00-е и шантажировать проблемами российских аналогов МКИ, например, чкаловцы не смогут. Да и объем полетов там меньше намного.
Ну и вообще это все увязывается с разработкой новых ОТТ ВВС, и соответственно финансированием.

----------


## muk33

> Быть за или против не входит в компетенцию ГЛИЦ. Их задача дать оценку соответствия или несоответствия ТТЗ. Задача Бариева подготовить заключение по проведению ГСИ. Предварительное же существует еще с 2012 года. 
> Все эти разговоры из-за дележа большого куска испытательных полетов, реконструкции Ахтубинска и всей структуры ГЛИЦ. И тема Су-35 единственная на которой можно диктовать условия, т.к. остальные темы были начаты еще в 90-е и 00-е и шантажировать проблемами российских аналогов МКИ, например, чкаловцы не смогут. Да и объем полетов там меньше намного.
> Ну и вообще это все увязывается с разработкой новых ОТТ ВВС, и соответственно финансированием.


Боян, что Вы несете?! Какой "дележ"? Какая реконструкция? Какой "диктат? Не запудривайте собеседникам мозги... И кого ГЛИЦ шантажирует? Погосяна?

----------


## boyan

> Боян, что Вы несете?! Какой "дележ"? Какая реконструкция? Какой "диктат? Не запудривайте собеседникам мозги... И кого ГЛИЦ шантажирует? Погосяна?


Т.е. вы сейчас не в курсе, что происходит в ГЛИЦ? Финансирование им не Погосян выделяет. Да и прижимать их ему не надо. ибо по его части как раз все нормальн покао. В феврале 2012-го пройден первый этап ГСИ и с положительным разрешением дана команда на установочную партию в 6 машин, которые в феврале 2013-го ГЛИЦ собственно и получил для проведения дальнейших испытаний. А в декабре 2013 , параллельно с дальнейшим ходом ГСИ получили следующие 12 или сколько там. Т.е. с точки зрения суховцев по срокам и планам все типтоп. Просто Pilot на основании того , что поставка партии в 2013-м году была не частями, а одной партией сделал далекоидущие выводы о том что " ГЛИЦ вообще против этого самолета". Что есть не так. Просто ГЛИЦ воспользовался ситуацией и написал ряд замечаний, по которым была приостановлена пприемка в течение 2013 до зимы. Но замечания действительно несущественные, что и подтвердила приемка МО новых машин в декабре . ГЛИЦ же получил определенные бонусы от руководства МО и ВВС, конкретно в части Ахтубы, и главное новой версии ОТТ, которая сулит им немалый денежный выигрыш в будущем. Получили удачно шантажируя и свое руководство и промышленность сроками срыва контракта с Китаем.

----------


## Pilot

> Т.е. вы сейчас не в курсе, что происходит в ГЛИЦ?


что-то мне кажется, что  muk33 побольше в курсе того, что происходит в ГЛИЦ




> Просто Pilot на основании того , что поставка партии в 2013-м году была не частями, а одной партией сделал далекоидущие выводы о том что " ГЛИЦ вообще против этого самолета". Что есть не так.


Я выводы делал основываясь совсем не на этом. что-то я видел своими глазами, что-то из общения с людьми из разных организация, включая КБ.

----------


## boyan

> что-то мне кажется, что  muk33 побольше в курсе того, что происходит в ГЛИЦ


Возможно. И почему? 



> Я выводы делал основываясь совсем не на этом. что-то я видел своими глазами, что-то из общения с людьми из разных организация, включая КБ.


И как обосновывается "ГЛИЦ вообще против этого самолета"? В КБ Сухого заявили что ГЛИЦ против? Так и сказали прям ? )))

----------


## Djoker

В соединении армейской авиации ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа завершился прием 12 вертолетов Ка-52 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *В соединении армейской авиации ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа завершился прием 12 вертолетов Ка-52*
> 
> 
> 
> Инженерно-технический состав соединения армейской авиации ВВС и противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) Западного военного округа (ЗВО) завершил прием 12 ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор».
> 
>  В течение двух месяцев новые боевые машины были доставлены самолетами военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76 и Ан-22 на военный аэродром в Псковской области. 
> 
>  Первое звено вертолетов Ка-52 соединения уже приступило к плановым учебно-тренировочным полетам. Остальные девять в настоящее время завершают этап проведения комплексной проверки всех систем и механизмов на аэродроме.
> ...

----------


## Pilot

Насколько я знаю, в Острове пока организационных проблем много, там не до полетов особо. :(

----------


## muk33

> Т.е. вы сейчас не в курсе, что происходит в ГЛИЦ? Финансирование им не Погосян выделяет. Да и прижимать их ему не надо. ибо по его части как раз все нормальн покао. В феврале 2012-го пройден первый этап ГСИ и с положительным разрешением дана команда на установочную партию в 6 машин, которые в феврале 2013-го ГЛИЦ собственно и получил для проведения дальнейших испытаний. А в декабре 2013 , параллельно с дальнейшим ходом ГСИ получили следующие 12 или сколько там. Т.е. с точки зрения суховцев по срокам и планам все типтоп. Просто Pilot на основании того , что поставка партии в 2013-м году была не частями, а одной партией сделал далекоидущие выводы о том что " ГЛИЦ вообще против этого самолета". Что есть не так. Просто ГЛИЦ воспользовался ситуацией и написал ряд замечаний, по которым была приостановлена пприемка в течение 2013 до зимы. Но замечания действительно несущественные, что и подтвердила приемка МО новых машин в декабре . ГЛИЦ же получил определенные бонусы от руководства МО и ВВС, конкретно в части Ахтубы, и главное новой версии ОТТ, которая сулит им немалый денежный выигрыш в будущем. Получили удачно шантажируя и свое руководство и промышленность сроками срыва контракта с Китаем.


Что такое "положительное разрешение" (подразумевает наверное "отрицательное разрешение"))))? Какой такой "первый этап ГСИ"? Почитайте данный форум внимательно и узнаете, куда делись "12 или сколько там" машин. В ветке МАТЧАСТЬ...
И какие бонусы может получить ГЛИЦ являясь федеральным казенным учреждением? О каком "денежном выигрыше" может идти речь? Если не знаете статус ФКУ - почитайте в интернете... И как подчиненная воинская часть может шантажировать свое руководство? И о каком таком контракте с Китаем Вы пишите? 
В общем, хочу спросить как в анекдоте: Боян, что Вы курите? )))
Вот, свеженькое почитайте: http://vpk-news.ru/articles/19191 Может какие выводы для себя сделаете

----------


## Pilot

В летный центр российских ВВС, расположенный в Ахтубинске, 21 февраля прибыл истребитель пятого поколения Т-50. В ближайшее время военный самолет приступит к государственным испытаниям, говорится на сайте компании "Сухой". Таким образом, в вооруженные силы поступил первый новейший истребитель.

Непосредственные поставки самолета в военно-воздушные силы, который также называется перспективным авиационным комплексом фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), начнутся в 2016 году, сказал в интервью изданию European Defence & Security Review (ESDPA Review) глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Михаил Погосян.

По его словам, на сегодняшний день изготовлено пять машин Т-50. Один из этих самолетов уже переправлен летчиком-испытателем Сергеем Чернышевым в Ахтубинск. Остальные четыре ПАК ФА находятся в подмосковном Жуковском.

Все четыре машины продолжают летные испытания. Самолеты уже прошли оценку аэродинамических характеристик, показателей устойчивости и управляемости. Также уже проверены локационные системы четырех истребителей. На новых истребителях летчики-испытатели отработали режим дозаправки в воздухе и сверхманевренности.

----------


## boyan

> Что такое "положительное разрешение" (подразумевает наверное "отрицательное разрешение"))))? Какой такой "первый этап ГСИ"? Почитайте данный форум внимательно и узнаете, куда делись "12 или сколько там" машин. В ветке МАТЧАСТЬ...
> И какие бонусы может получить ГЛИЦ являясь федеральным казенным учреждением? О каком "денежном выигрыше" может идти речь? Если не знаете статус ФКУ - почитайте в интернете... И как подчиненная воинская часть может шантажировать свое руководство? И о каком таком контракте с Китаем Вы пишите? 
> В общем, хочу спросить как в анекдоте: Боян, что Вы курите? )))
> Вот, свеженькое почитайте: Трудный взлет Су-35 | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер» Может какие выводы для себя сделаете


Простая описка, "разрешение" читать как "заключение".
Если не в курсе, какие бонусы имеет руководство и летчики ГЛИЦ, то рассказывать не буду, я работал с в/ч 22737 и не надо мне говорить про "федеральное казенное учреждение" :) Там получение денег в карман и торговля за барыши начинается еще на этапе составления и утверждения Программы испытаний. Также и разжевывать , что такое первый этап ГСИ.

По поводу статьи кратко. Высосана из пальца. После фразы "Раньше приборы вертолета начинали давать показания только со скорости 50 километров в час" можно и не читать.

----------


## muk33

> Простая описка, "разрешение" читать как "заключение".
> Если не в курсе, какие бонусы имеет руководство и летчики ГЛИЦ, то рассказывать не буду, я работал с в/ч 22737 и не надо мне говорить про "федеральное казенное учреждение" :) Там получение денег в карман и торговля за барыши начинается еще на этапе составления и утверждения Программы испытаний. Также и разжевывать , что такое первый этап ГСИ.
> 
> По поводу статьи кратко. Высосана из пальца. После фразы "Раньше приборы вертолета начинали давать показания только со скорости 50 километров в час" можно и не читать.


Вы знаете, не в курсе! А обвинение серьезное! И в/ч указана. Готовы свидетелем выступить? Или Вы лично "на лапу" давали? Вам "лавры" Новикова покоя не дают? 
Однако напомню Вашу фразу: " ...ГЛИЦ же получил определенные бонусы от руководства МО и ВВС, конкретно в части Ахтубы, и главное новой версии ОТТ, которая сулит им немалый денежный выигрыш в будущем..". 
Из неё выходит, ч*то руководство (МО и ВВС) дает взятки своим подчиненным* (руководству и летчикам ГЛИЦ)? Уникальнейший случай!!!
 Ничего не смущает? 
Судя по тому, что Вы работали с Чкаловской Ваши измышления из категории ОБС и про данную программу Вы знаете понаслышке.
А по поводу ПЗ, если не в курсе почитайте тут: Сырые «Сухие»: армии поставляют недоделанные самолеты - ВПК.name

----------


## lindr

> А по поводу ПЗ, если не в курсе почитайте тут: Сырые «Сухие»: армии поставляют недоделанные самолеты - ВПК.name





> К примеру, на «Су-34» заходишь на бомбометание и одновременно с этим должен выполнить еще до восьми операций в кабине. Человеку физиологически такое не под силу


Угу бред журналистский, пару дней назад назад читал протокол по результатам испытания интерфейса, там по результатам *военные* прямо писали что конкретно не устраивает *все было сделано как просили*. Там в документе все четко и по делу, без соплей и нытья.




> Мы об этом говорим, пишем, приглашаем «суховцев», — горячится мой собеседник, — требуем переделать программное управление… Но нас не слышат. Говорят, вы просто не умеете летать на наших прекрасных машинах.


И эту историю я знаю ей, года полтора-два назад было после жалоб опытный летчик сел на указанной машине все упражнения выполнил на 5.

Сложный интерфейс? Да сложный, но ИЛ-38SD намного сложнее, но индусы почему-то не жаловались, выучились и работают. 

Наших же строевых палкой было за ставить инструкцию почитать, тренажерный класс сделали весь комплекс целиком, приходит золотопогонник и изрекает  - почему кресла не самолетные? Ему в сердцах кто-то ответил - ок! тогда ведро будет вместо сортира :Smile: .

Кстати не Сухой СПО делает и не их приглашают .

А Су-35.. ну да сырой самолет да и раньше сырые машины с серию пускали, *только ресурсы были другие*, у меня калька есть ТО Коршуна с Ту-142МК, 1977 года, так она чирканая-перечирканая страницы новые но старые по пол страницы иногда размалеваны правками, последние правки 1981.

А сейчас говорят - давай из того что есть быстренько конфетку, да три копейки.

----------


## boyan

> Однако напомню Вашу фразу: " ...ГЛИЦ же получил определенные бонусы от руководства МО и ВВС, конкретно в части Ахтубы, и главное новой версии ОТТ, которая сулит им немалый денежный выигрыш в будущем..". 
> Из неё выходит, ч*то руководство (МО и ВВС) дает взятки своим подчиненным* (руководству и летчикам ГЛИЦ)? Уникальнейший случай!!!
>  Ничего не смущает?


Конечно нет. Потому как выводы неверные. Бонусы это не напрямую деньги в конвертике. Цепочка намного длиннее и запутаннее. Например, новая версия ОТТ это переработка ЛЭГами КБ всех существующих методик написания программ испытаний. Это бесконечная торговля за количество полетов, а  это уже прямые деньги. Это так, схема которая наверху. Все это было и есть и сейчас, но новая переработка , которая действительно нужна, открывает новые возможности. И тут как раз нужные более независимые отношения ГЛИЦ с руководством ВВС как минимум. Потому что это благодарность промышленности, это работа по контрактам с Инозаказчиком, особенно в преддверии таких жирных кусков как Китай и Индия. Это в конце концов бОльшая финансовая самостоятельность по хоздеятельности. А это тендера. И опять, благодарности поставщиков.

И не надо таких ссылок ОБС -
 "— Нет. Там мужики поступили принципиально. Заключение они действительно дали, но... отрицательное. В нем имелось порядка 28 неснятых вопросов 1-го перечня." 
Ведь доказательств этого нет, и  быть не может. А 28 как-то мало, видел и более )))

----------


## BSA

> Москва. 17 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские Военно-воздушные силы приступили к формированию новой пилотажной группы на самолетах Як-130, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в понедельник официальный представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.
> 
> "Всего для новой пилотажной группы отобрано девять летчиков-инструкторов, из которых шесть человек входят в основной состав, а три - в резервный", - сказал И.Климов.
> 
> Он уточнил, что сейчас летный состав учебной авиабазы Военно-воздушной академии в Борисоглебске приступил к выполнению полетов на сложный пилотаж на средних и малых высотах в составе звена.


А самолетов 12, если конечно верить Демченко ))) Зачем на 6 летунов 12 самолетов??

----------


## forcekons

> Вот, свеженькое почитайте: Трудный взлет Су-35 | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер» Может какие выводы для себя сделаете


 автор данной статьи очень мутная личность...
Денис Мокрушин - Финита ля комедия или разоблачение липового аналитика

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Международная панорама - Истребители сил самообороны Японии совершили вылет на перехват российских самолетов




> *Истребители сил самообороны Японии совершили вылет на перехват российских самолетов*
> 
> 
> 
> ТОКИО, 24 февраля. /Корр. ИТАР-ТАСС Ярослав Макаров/. Истребители Воздушных сил самообороны Японии совершили вылет на перехват двух российских военных самолетов, которые приблизились к воздушному пространству островного государства со стороны Японского моря. Об этом сообщило министерство обороны Японии.
> 
> По данным ведомства, российские самолеты А-50 были обнаружены вблизи северного острова Хоккайдо, откуда они направились на юг и, пролетев вдоль западного побережья Японского архипелага, вошли в пространство над Восточно-Китайским морем через сектор над Цусимским проливом.
> 
> Как подчеркнули в минобороны Японии, нарушение воздушного пространства государства со стороны российских самолетов зафиксировано не было.


Международный аэропорт Кневичи (Владивосток):


Photos Ilyushin Il- 76 (A- 50) Aviation Photography | SkyPhotos.Ru

----------


## Djoker

Новосибирская авиабаза получила на вооружение звено "Терминаторов" | РИА Новости




> *Новосибирская авиабаза получила на вооружение звено "Терминаторов"*
> 
> 
> 
> НОВОСИБИРСК, 25 фев — РИА Новости, Татьяна Косачева. Звено транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" поступило на вооружение в новосибирскую базу армейской авиации в Толмачево, сообщает во вторник пресс-служба ЦВО.
> 
> "В рамках гособоронзаказа авиабаза пополняется авиационной техникой с Улан-Удэнского авиационного завода. На данный момент к нам поступило на вооружение одно звено — четыре машины. До конца года планируется поставка еще более 10 вертолетов", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> По информации ведомства, вертолет, благодаря своей конструкции, может выполнять полеты в любое время суток и в любых метеорологических и климатических условиях на высоте до шести тысяч метров.
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

Кореновск, 20.02.2014 г.:
Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Оружие: Поддержка Сочи с воздуха
Ка-52 №№ 43, 44, 47, 51, 52, Ми-8АМТШ №45, Ми-24П №20 (красные).

----------


## BSA

> Кореновск, 20.02.2014 г.:
> Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Оружие: Поддержка Сочи с воздуха
> Ка-52 №№ 43, 44, 47, 51, 52, Ми-8АМТШ №45, Ми-24П №20 (красные).


а летный состав стиляги - в туфлях на  смену идут )

----------


## AC

> Кореновск, 20.02.2014 г.:
> Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Оружие: Поддержка Сочи с воздуха
> Ка-52 №№ 43, 44, 47, 51, 52, Ми-8АМТШ №45, Ми-24П №20 (красные).


Между тем в Ростове готовят вертолеты для Эребуни:
Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - ROV аэропорт Ростов-на-Дону/ ростовские споттинги

----------


## chetbor

> Да и машины утраченные в ходе боевых действий тоже не корректно относить к высокому уровню аварийности Су-24. Если сравнить статистику по л/п за тот же период Су-17, Миг-27 и Су-24, то ничего "не обычного", "аварийного" или "из ряда вон выходящего" в аварийях и катастрофах Су-24 нет. Просто иных типов ЛА уже второй десяток лет как нет, а кто-то выполняет боевые задачи и сегодня, хотя ему давно пора на пенсию.
> 
> По поводу двух приведённых дат выше - пример "испорченного телефона" у журналистов, а случай один:
> 23:00 28.01.2000 на территории 20 АРЗ (Пушкин) произошло возгорание на крыше ангара, в результате пожара, в ангаре сгорели три Су-24М принадлежащих ВМФ РФ.


Да Вы просто кладезь "экспертизы"... Я вот на Су-17 разных 10 лет и 15 лет на Су-24 разных тоже. Скажу Вам - Ваше ИМХО глубоко личное и ошибочное

----------


## chetbor

> В ЦВО на бомбардировщики Су-24М устанавливают новые прицельно-навигационные комплексы «Гефест» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Меня всегда интересовало - это как будет выглядеть??? Перепишут учебники по теорию боевой эффективности и вместе с учебниками по теории вероятности???
Ну если АБ имело СКО (средне-квадратичное отклонение) 30м, то с какого ... она станет точнее падать  :Tongue:

----------


## chetbor

Срыв сдачи центра морской авиации в Ейске разберут в суде
21.01.2014 11:16
Строительная компания "Трансстрой, принадлежащая Олегу Дерипаске, получила возможность работать над реконструкцией аэродрома в Ейске в 2011 году. Стоимость контракта — 3,4 млрд рублей. В 2012-м "Трансстроем" было заложено около 4,4 млрд рублей для реконструкции учебного центра морской авиации.
Как пишет Пронедра, ссылаясь на представителя в Минобороны, судебные иски — необходимость, связанная с изменением сроков сдачи объектов (помимо Ейска, в списке- Чкаловск и Крымск). Так как уже в процессе работ проектные решения были изменены. Потребовалось расширить площадки и сроки строительства объектов увеличились. Однако изменить сроки в госконтракте без веских на то оснований невозможно. Поэтому возникла необходимость изменить их с помощью решения суда. Сообщается также, что в 2014 году специалисты проведут госэкспертизу по новым проектам и утвердят новые сроки строительства и сдачи объектов.
Совокупная стоимость трех исков — около 116 млн рублей. Юристы склонны полагать, что неустойка по госконтрактам из-за переноса сроков строительства стоила бы в сотни раз дороже
Срыв сдачи центра морской авиации в Ейске разберут в суде - Ейск ИНФО

----------


## ОБУ

Болванка как падала раньше по законам физики так и будет падать. В ходе модернизации удалось добиться снижения погрешностей в определении координат
Модернизация российских боевых самолетов ЗАО "Гефест и Т"

----------


## lindr

> Болванка как падала раньше по законам физики так и будет падать. В ходе модернизации удалось добиться снижения погрешностей в определении координат


Да все правильно, берут характеристическое время падения, поправки разные и.т.д. да, точность возрастает однако координальную  проблему - повышение точности координат определения цели комплекс не решает. 

Для этого нужен новый радиолокатор, оптику тоже желательно обновить. А это не так просто, т.к. для данной машины требуется обеспечить спецстойкость, что резко ограничивает номенклатуру схемотехники.

----------


## AC

> В 23 иап 303 сад торжественно передали Су-35С:
> Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу посетил авиационный и судостроительный заводы в Комсомольске-на-Амуре : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


КабинО:
Photos: Sukhoi Su-35S Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## F74

> Меня всегда интересовало - это как будет выглядеть??? Перепишут учебники по теорию боевой эффективности и вместе с учебниками по теории вероятности???
> Ну если АБ имело СКО (средне-квадратичное отклонение) 30м, то с какого ... она станет точнее падать


СКО вообще-то зависит от высоты сброса, скорости полета, да и от типа АБ. По опыту, для "гладких" бомб где-то Ex= Ez= 2*H(км)+0,015*V(км/ч).

----------


## F74

> Да все правильно, берут характеристическое время падения, поправки разные и.т.д. да, точность возрастает однако координальную  проблему - повышение точности координат определения цели комплекс не решает. 
> 
> Для этого нужен новый радиолокатор, оптику тоже желательно обновить. А это не так просто, т.к. для данной машины требуется обеспечить спецстойкость, что резко ограничивает номенклатуру схемотехники.


Локатор дорабатывают. За счет цифровой обработки сигнала и замены индикатора дальность обнаружения/распознавания целей увеливается процентов на 20-30. В горах более стабильно начал работать, новые возможности появились типа коррекции по рельефу местности. Более точная обработка информациии позволяет ошибку выставки МИС = увеличение точности определения координат, автономного счисления, расчета баллистических параметров при бомбометании.

----------


## lindr

> Локатор дорабатывают. За счет цифровой обработки сигнала и замены индикатора дальность обнаружения/распознавания целей увеливается процентов на 20-30.


Ну посмотрим, что выйдет, дело не простое при этом искренно желаю, Вам удачи, хоть Вы и конкурент, замена индикатора позволяет лишь улучшить визуальное распознавание цели, что конечно тоже важно.

----------


## F74

Так уже сделано, причем достаточно давно. ГЛИЦ даже для алжирских "полугефестовских" самолетов подтвердил увеличение дальности (еще в 2001 году). Тут основное не индикатор, а цифровои блок обработки сигнала РПО, АКА "Обзор" РВБ-Т.

----------


## lindr

У МК2 не выставлялись требования по спецстойкости, насчет термина  "полугефестовских" вы немного перегибаете ИМХО, но дискутировать у меня желания нет, ситуация известна всем заинтересованным.

----------


## F74

> Ну посмотрим, что выйдет, дело не простое при этом искренно желаю, Вам удачи, хоть Вы и конкурент


Из какой организации, если не секрет? :)

----------


## lindr

> Из какой организации, если не секрет? :)


 *Не хотел бы афишировать*, но по моим сообщениям в темах по Ил-38, Ту-22М3 это нетрудно понять.

----------


## F74

> *Не хотел бы афишировать*, но по моим сообщениям в темах по Ил-38, Ту-22М3 это нетрудно понять.


Ну тогда, возможно, относительно скоро сотрудничать будем.

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Комитет Госдумы по обороне: Генштаб решил создать на базе МиГ-31 новый самолет МиГ-41




> *Комитет Госдумы по обороне: Генштаб решил создать на базе МиГ-31 новый самолет МиГ-41*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 28 февраля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. На базе старого истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31 будет создан новый самолет МиГ-41, сообщил журналистам в Культурном центре вооруженных сил представитель комитет Госдумы по обороне депутат Александр Тарнаев. "Соответствующее решение принято начальником Генерального штаба, он уже подписал документ о проведении научно-исследовательской работы по МиГ-41", - отметил он. По словам депутата, в МиГ-41 "воплотятся все достоинства самолета".
> 
> Кроме того, несколько сотен истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 вскоре могут вернуться в состав российских ВВС, проинформировал Тарнаев. "Руководством страны принято решение о возврате в строй через ремонт истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31", - сказал он. "Речь идет о сотнях машин, которые будут отремонтированы и возвращены в вооруженные силы", - уточнил депутат.

----------


## chetbor

*Скончался конструктор самолетов «МиГ» Ростислав Беляков*

----------


## chetbor

Летный состав отдельного корабельного истребительного авиационного полка (ОКИАП) морской авиации Северного флота приступил к освоению новых истребителей МиГ-29К, сообщает 7 января «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на слова представителя пресс-службы Западного военного округа капитана 1 ранга Вадима Серги. «В течение 2014 года летчики пройдут переподготовку на новый тип корабельного истребителя в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава в городе Ейск Краснодарского края», — сказал господин Серга. Корабельные истребители МиГ-29К/КУБ разработки и производства РСК «МИГ» — многофункциональные самолеты поколения «4++», предназначенные для решения задач противовоздушной обороны корабельных соединений, завоевания господства в воздухе, поражения надводных и наземных целей управляемым высокоточным оружием днем и ночью в любых погодных условиях.
*Источник*

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Скончался конструктор самолетов «МиГ» Ростислав Беляков*


Искренне жаль...

----------


## Stranger

> СКО вообще-то зависит от высоты сброса, скорости полета, да и от типа АБ. По опыту, для "гладких" бомб где-то Ex= Ez= 2*H(км)+0,015*V(км/ч).


- Вообще-то, с горизонтального полёта, для гладких свободнопадающих бомб КВО (круговое вероятное отклонение) (м)=10Н (км)+0.1V (км/ч).

----------


## F74

> - Вообще-то, с горизонтального полёта, для гладких свободнопадающих бомб КВО (круговое вероятное отклонение) (м)=10Н (км)+0.1V (км/ч).


Вы еще Учение и хитрость ратного строя времен Алексея Михайловича достаньте. :) А это то, что подтверждено испытаниями. Кстати, ранее эллипс рассевания был вытянут вдоль направления полета раза в 1,5-2.

В вашей формуле "участвует" ошибка прицеливания, ошибка расчета относа и т.д.

----------


## Avia M

Русские Витязи?...

----------


## Stranger

> Вы еще Учение и хитрость ратного строя времен Алексея Михайловича достаньте. :) А это то, что подтверждено испытаниями. Кстати, ранее эллипс рассевания был вытянут вдоль направления полета раза в 1,5-2.
> 
> В вашей формуле "участвует" ошибка прицеливания, ошибка расчета относа и т.д.


То есть, по-Вашему, при бомбометании с горизонтального полёта с высоты 5 км на скорости 1000 км/час свободнопадающей бомбой ошибка будет 5*2+1000*0.015=25 метров? ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ?!

----------


## F74

> То есть, по-Вашему, при бомбометании с горизонтального полёта с высоты 5 км на скорости 1000 км/час свободнопадающей бомбой ошибка будет 5*2+1000*0.015=25 метров? ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ?!


Да, 50% своподнопадающих АБ с самолетов с КБО СВП-24 попадают в такой круг, если аппаратура исправна и экипаж не лопухнулся. Ну еще от вида прицела зависит- оптика/локатор /навигационнно, от режима применения, накиньте процентов 20. С ИЛС на Су-24М похуже, но это уже проблема оптики ИЛС-31, ИМХО. НЯЗ, на 25СМ и 24М2 такие же проблемы.

ПС Баллистические характеристики точные (закон сопротивления и т. д.)

----------


## Igor_k

А к чему относится данная цифра -25м?.Т.е.,оптика и по прямой?А насколько изменится при использовании РЛС и кабрировании?

----------


## F74

> А к чему относится данная цифра -25м?.Т.е.,оптика и по прямой?А насколько изменится при использовании РЛС и кабрировании?


Горизонтальный полет, ошибки прицеливания и расчета относа практически отсутствуют. Насчет РЛС - это нужно конкретные изделия смотреть- допустим, Су-24М и миллиметровый диапазон- это одно, Ту-22М3 и сантиметровый - другое. Кабрирование - тоже отдельная графа- угол наклона траектории нужно учитывать.

Я просто к тому, что рассеивание у свободнопадающих бомб - не такое большое.

----------


## bakulinks77

Ну что мужики, никому бомбер не нужен?  :Smile: 
TU-95MS - Soviet Bomber | eBay

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## F74

> Ну что мужики, никому бомбер не нужен? 
> TU-95MS - Soviet Bomber | eBay


Он не бомбер, он ракетоносец. Чистый.

----------


## Igor_k

> Он не бомбер, он ракетоносец. Чистый.


Т.е.,надо еще ракеты прикупать?Вот ведь разводят на бабки..

----------


## OKA

Группа вражеских истребителей атаковала авиакомплекс А-50 в небе над Пермью. ВИДЕО Группа вражеских истребителей атаковала авиакомплекс А-50 в небе над Пермью. ВИДЕО - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Stranger

> Группа вражеских истребителей атаковала авиакомплекс А-50 в небе над Пермью.


Вообще-то Е-3С АВАКС в боевой обстановке прикрывали до одной эскадрильи F-15 (сегодня, вероятно, их заменят F-22).  То, что проведены учения, когда один МиГ-31 успешно в одиночку защищает самолёт ДРЛОиУ и успешно отбивается от 4-х однотипных (а они его, типа, не видят!), - это новое слово в тактике ВВС!  Достойное специальной статьи в журнале "Весёлые картинки"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Группа вражеских истребителей атаковала авиакомплекс А-50 в небе над Пермью. ВИДЕО - Телеканал «Звезда»





> Объект защиты вернулся на аэродром без единого повреждения


Интересно, а откуда у него могли бы появиться "повреждения"?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Muller

> 


опять бесовецких привлекли.
интересно, что бесовецкий 19 красный уже фигурировал зимой в Барановичах.

----------


## AC

> опять бесовецких привлекли.
> интересно, что бесовецкий 19 красный уже фигурировал зимой в Барановичах.


И бесовецкий №15 красный тоже уже фигурировал там же тогда же.
А №50 фигурировал давеча при учебном перехвате "несанкционированно" летающего Ту-134:
Полеты су-27
Кстати. На видео видны все шесть бортов, которые, как сообщало офиицально МО, перелетели в Бобруйск -- №№ 10, 15, 19, 20, 50 и 65 (УБ).

----------


## Muller

> И бесовецкий №15 красный тоже уже фигурировал там же тогда же.
> А №50 фигурировал давеча при учебном перехвате "несанкционированно" летающего Ту-134:
> Полеты су-27
> Кстати. На видео видны №№ 10, 15, 19, 50 и 65 (УБ). А в сообщении МО было, что бортов нынче в Бобруйск отправлено шесть. А какой № шестого?


Начиная с 40й секунды на видео фигурирует красный 20

Получается, что в Барановичах либо сменились бесовецкие борта, либо они оттуда уже ушли.

----------


## AC

> Начиная с 40й секунды на видео фигурирует красный 20
> Получается, что в Барановичах либо сменились бесовецкие борта, либо они оттуда уже ушли.


1) Да №20 я просто упустил в реестре своем... Спасибо.
2) Или кто-то прилетел в Бобруйск с Барановичей. (???)

----------


## Слухач

Может кто подскажет из знающих - в этом году в третьей декаде марта (как обычно) ЛТУ "Ладога-2014" будут проводиться? Как-то тихо в предверии... Кругом молчок.

Ну и плюс - в Беларусь 6 бортов Су-27 на БД ушли - из Хотилово полэскадрильи?

----------


## AC

> ...Ну и плюс - в Беларусь 6 бортов Су-27 на БД ушли - из Хотилово полэскадрильи?


С Бесовца -- см. выше:
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## Слухач

> С Бесовца -- см. выше:
> Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


И правда, а в январе еще планировали из Хотилово отправить - местные рассказывали, что у них экипажи готовятся к командировке. Видимо переиграли.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> 


Дал свежую ссылку про них здесь:
Ан-22 Антей

Это бывшие зерноградские что ли?

----------


## Muller

> 


не может не радовать, что в последнее время из Еребуни стали все чаще появляться как фото, так и видео - не так давно это было относительной редкостью.

Интересно, что 07 красный RF92238 в процессе ремонта судя по фото с 514 АРЗ имел номер 04 красный

----------


## AC

А у нас кто-то принял на вооружение МАИ-223? (он же "Китёнок")
МАИ-223 Китенок

Фото с нынешней высадки десанта на Новосибирские острова:
http://function.mil.ru/images/milita...o/GB1C6183.jpg
...из этого репортажа:
Парашютно-десантный батальон численностью 350 человек совершил десантирование на остров Котельный (арх. Новосибирские о-ва) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Что он делает там?  :Cool:

----------


## Djoker

> А у нас кто-то принял на вооружение МАИ-223? (он же "Китёнок")


Была же такая новость:
ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны закажет легкие учебные самолеты МАИ-223 "Китенок" - Сергей Шойгу

----------


## AC

> Была же такая новость:
> ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны закажет легкие учебные самолеты МАИ-223 "Китенок" - Сергей Шойгу


Так неужели заказали???!!!  :Eek:

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Из свежих тендеров Рособоронпоставки на поставку СНО и УТК получается, что в нынешнем году в Хабаровск придут Ан-140 и Ка-52 (последние уже замечены в Черниговке с синими номерами), в Армавир - Як-130, а в Пушкин - Ми-28Н. Подробнее в ЖЖ

----------


## APKAH

> Учебно-тренировочный комплекс вертолета Ми-28Н с вводом в эксплуатацию . Место поставки - Пушкин, в/ч 12633. Срок поставки - до 25 ноября 2014 г.


в/ч 12633-2 это как раз Прибылово (пос.Глебычево, Ленинградская область). Как то не серьёзно в черте города такого города как Санкт-Петербург (а/д Пушкин) создавать инфраструктуру, размещать десятки вертолётов (а в/ч на Ми-28Н по новым стандартам идёт в купе с Ми-8МТВ-5 и др. типами вертолётов) и т.д...тем более что рядом как раз есть часть армейской авиации на а/д Прибылово...

----------


## lindr

> Как то не серьёзно в черте города такого города как Санкт-Петербург (а/д Пушкин) создавать инфраструктуру, размещать десятки вертолётов (а в/ч на Ми-28Н по новым стандартам идёт в купе с Ми-8МТВ-5 и др. типами вертолётов)


Там свободного места более чем достаточно т.к. аэродром на окраине, в Пушкине на протяжении долгого времени базировалась авиадивизия.

----------


## AC

> Может кто подскажет из знающих - в этом году в третьей декаде марта (как обычно) ЛТУ "Ладога-2014" будут проводиться? Как-то тихо в предверии... Кругом молчок.


Будут:
В ЗВО началось учение с истребительной авиацией «Ладога-2014» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...50652-vjzz.htm
http://petrozavodsk.rfn.ru/video.html?id=1586937&type=r

----------


## KAV

> Там свободного места более чем достаточно т.к. аэродром на окраине, в Пушкине на протяжении долгого времени базировалась авиадивизия.


И сколько лет уже минуло с тех пор? И что там за дивизия была, если не секрет?

----------


## lindr

Давно это было, привел как факт возможности размещения, потом там базировался авиаполк также аэродром использовали два АРЗ (Авиации ВМС и ВВС).




> В советское время теперь уже Детскосельский аэродром получил новую современную бетонную взлётно-посадочную полосу и стал одним из основных военных аэродромов Ленинградского Военного округа. На нём базировалась 100-я бомбардировочная авиабригада.





> В конце тридцатых Пушкинский аэродром стал базовым аэродромом *39-й истребительной дивизии*, в состав которой входили 154, 155 и 156 истребительные авиационные полки. 10 августа 1941 года, действуя с Пушкинского аэродрома, *81-я бомбардировочная авиационная дивизия Авиации Дальнего Действия* (81-я АД АДД), которой командовал знаменитый полярный лётчик М.В. Водопьянов, нанесла ночной удар по Берлину.





> В послевоенные годы на аэродроме базировались 13 отдельный авиационный разведывательный Ленинградский Краснознаменный полк и 1 103 авиационный бомбардировочный полк


Потом 27-й ГвИАП там был до 1971 года...

----------


## KAV

> Давно это было, привел как факт возможности размещения, потом там базировался авиаполк также аэродром использовали два АРЗ (Авиации ВМС и ВВС).
> Потом 27-й ГвИАП там был до 1971 года...


И 66-ой апиб до 1978-го...

----------


## Djoker

Третий Ан-148 для ВВС России:


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 принят на вооружение ВВС России 
Бомбардировщик Су-34 принят на вооружение российской армии - Росбалт.ру

----------


## Fencer

Известные мне даты принятия на вооружение летательных аппаратов в России.Думаю многим
будет интересно узнать.

1993 год
Ту-142МЗ

1994 год
МиГ-29С

1995 год
Ка-29
Ка-31
Ка-50 "Чёрная акула" (август)

1997 год
Комплекс "Строй-П" с ДПЛА "Пчела" (16 июня)

1998 год
Су-33 (31 августа)

1999 год
МиГ-31Б (25 октября)

2005 год
Ту-160 (30 декабря)

2009 год
Ми-28Н (15 октября)

2014 год
Су-34 (21 марта)

----------


## Djoker

Ка-52 так и не приняли?

----------


## Fencer

> Ка-52 так и не приняли?


Это все,что мне известно из СМИ.

----------


## Djoker

ВВС РФ получили третий улучшенный "летающий радар" А-50У | РИА Новости




> *ВВС РФ получили третий улучшенный "летающий радар" А-50У*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 25 мар — РИА Новости. ВВС России получили во вторник третий модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У (аналог американской системы AWACS), сообщил РИА Новости во вторник представитель Минобороны РФ.
> 
> Таким образом, компания "Вега" (разработчик системы) выполнила контракт на поставку для Минобороны РФ трех модернизированных А-50У.
> 
> Работа по модернизации стоящих на вооружении ВВС РФ А-50 будет продолжена. Всего ВВС располагает 22 А-50, построенными еще в советское время, сообщил РИА Новости представитель "Веги".
> ...

----------


## Fencer

В Минобороны РФ одобрили предложение присвоить имя "Ульяновск" самолету Ил-76МД-90А с бортовым номером 01. Письмо с таким решением, подписанное первым заместителем руководителя военного ведомства Валерием Герасимовым, пришло на имя главы региона. На фюзеляже воздушного судна также разместится герб и флаг Ульяновской области Первый серийный Ил-76МД-90А получит имя "Ульяновск" &mdash; Виктория Чернышева &mdash; Российская газета.

----------


## AC

> ВВС РФ получили третий улучшенный "летающий радар" А-50У | РИА Новости


Уже в Иваново -- 25.03.2014 г.:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## APKAH

"Укроборонпром" заморозил поставки оружия в Россию.

Как они шли к этому событию:
07.03.2014 А. Турчинов назначил главой "Укроборонпрома" Валентину Дрозд
13.03.2014 разразился скандал: выяснилось, что Валентина Дрозд, несмотря на неприкрытую агрессию со стороны РФ, продолжила поставлять России военное оборудование.
14.03.2014 А.Турчинов уволил Валентину Дрозд и назначил на ее место нардепа от "УДАРа" Сергея Аверченко.
21.03.2014 член парламентского комитета по вопросам нацбезопасности Юрий Сиротюк (ВО "Свобода") обратился к Аверченко с призывом немедленно прекратить поставки в Россию оружия и техники и пересмотреть все военные контракты с РФ.
24.03.2014 госконцерн возглавил бывший замглавы "Укрспецэкспорта" Юрий Терещенко
28.03.2014 "Укроборонпром" заморозил поставки оружия и комплектующих в Россию

Как это может отразится для ВПК России? Больше всего пострадают ракетно-космическая (днепропетровские КБ "Южное" и "Южмаш", харьковские ПАО "Хартрон" и НПО "Электроприбор"), кораблестроительная (николаевский НПК газотурбиностроения "Зоря" – "Машпроект") и конечно же авиастроительная отрасли. Для ОАК вероятно самый ощутимый урон будет нанесён в двигателестроении:

Запорожская двигателестроительная компания «Мотор Сич» поставляет российским авиационным заводам порядка 40% выпускаемых двигателей, по некоторым данным это около 270 вертолетных двигателей в год. Двигатели используются для комлектования вертолётов Ка-31, Ка-32, Ми-8МТВ, Ми-24, Ми-28. В 2012 году "Мотор Сич" заработал 7,9 млрд гривен.

Успеет ли ОАО «Климов» заместить, восполнить потери в двигателестроении в короткий срок?

Ну а для украинского авиапрома это будет не просто последствия, а полный крах и ликвидация авиастроительства как отрасли, так как зависимость заводов от России колоссальная - так как более 70% поставщиков систем и комплектующих для украинских оборонных предприятий находятся в России.

----------


## lindr

Аркан, документ надо читать внимательно.




> Врио генерального директора госконцерна "Укроборонпром" Юрий Терещенко (уже третий врио за этот месяц) заявил, что " что до момента *деэскалации* украинско-российского конфликта поставки останутся в замороженном состоянии".


Что такое деэскалация? Отвод войск от границы и возврат украинского вооружения это на мой взгляд деэскалация, но у них могут быть и другие критерии.




> поставки останутся в замороженном состоянии


Если бы условием был возврат Крыма контракты просто аннулировали бы, иначе набегает серьезная неустойка за срыв поставок на большой период за каждый день просрочки. При аннулировании же платишь штраф сразу, а так штраф за разрыв плюс пени за срыв сроков.




> "Убежден, что наши отношения с РФ, в том числе в сфере экономического и военно-технического сотрудничества, заслуживают рассмотрения и принятия решения на высшем государственном уровне, в Совете национальной безопасности и обороны Украины"


То есть никакого решения высеченного в камне не принято, будем торговаться?




> и пересмотреть все военные контракты с РФ.


По заявлению все касается военной продукции, но есть техника гражданского назначения, тот же космос итд, тут об этом ничего не сказано.

Пересмотреть и но аннулировать, опять-таки смотрим пункт о неустойке.

----------


## APKAH

> Аркан, документ надо читать внимательно.


Где вы там документ увидели? Простая ссылка на СМИ.




> Что такое деэскалация? Отвод войск от границы и возврат украинского вооружения это на мой взгляд деэскалация, но у них могут быть и другие критерии.


Как будто вы не в курсе ситуации на Украине. Я специально привёл датировку перестановок в УкрОборонПроме, что бы было понятно, что остановку отношений ВК с РФ даже депутат оппозиционного "УДАРа" не рискнул остановить...но пришёл новый приказ. Просто нынешнему американскому руководству в лице и.о. А.Турчинова именно такой итог и нужен. ЦРУ о такой диверсии против ВПК РФ, ранее могли только мечтать, а сегодня всё просто. Цель - ликвидация не только украинского ВПК, но и в будущем всей украинской промышленности, а самое главное - создание активной зоны нестабильности в подбрюшье РФ. А ведь совсем недавно казалось что Сирия так далеко...




> То есть никакого решения высеченного в камне не принято, будем торговаться?


Нет, если всё останется так как есть - то точно "торговаться" на официальном уровне не будем. Такие решения принимаются в самом большом посольстве США в Европе, а украинская рада их только исполняет. Ситуация может разрешиться если Путин чем то "поменяется" с Обамой, но думаю этому не быть.

----------


## lindr

> А.Турчинова именно такой итог и нужен.


Аркан вы забыли о реформе конституции. Главный на Украине теперь Яценюк, он будет теперь исполнять волю своих хозяев- олигархов а те будут беседовать с дельцами ЕС и США а может и Россией, *они люди прагматичные, главное - бизне*с. 

Выборы президента не более чем фарс, нужный для легимитизации процесса. Новоизбранный президент получит возможность ездить на разные почетные мероприятия, принимать послов и парады. Влиять на премьера и на курс правительства он не может - не он его назначал, не перед ним он отчитывается. Да у него силовой блок и что? Премьера он арестует? Войну объявит по личному желанию? Ей богу кукла -куклой.

*Украинцы получили то, чего более всего боялись - полную несменяемость власти*. Премьера назначает Рада, а ее корумпированность  ни для кого не секрет, выйдет народ на улицу - снимут премьера, поставят другую марионетку. Перевыборы Рады тоже ничего не решат, ЕМНИП теперь по чисто партийным спискам голосование, это вообще просто, надо всего лишь переговорить с лидерами фракций, их мало, контролировать их проще простого.

При сильной президентской власти все предельно проще, всем видно кто принимает решения и какие, и надавить можно через майданы разные, но и сам президент чувствует поддержку избирателей и гос машины и может ответить. 

А тут правители теневое, главный человек в государстве избирается кучкой проходимцев, и вынужден премьер ходить по струнке и все пожелания хозяев выполнять, ибо покричит народ - поменяют премьера на раз-два, дело-то плевое и последствий для реальных правителей никаких, новую марионетку выпустят на сцену и продолжат править.

Нестабильность новым хозяевам не нужна, им обогащаться надо, а бизнес любит тихую гавань, потому будут договариваться и с восточными князьками тоже ворон-ворону как говорится.

----------


## APKAH

> Главный на Украине теперь Яценюк, он будет теперь исполнять волю своих хозяев- олигархов а те будут беседовать с дельцами ЕС и США а может и Россией, *они люди прагматичные, главное - бизне*с.


Про олигархов и бизнес согласен, но только есть ещё один критерий - чтобы этот самый бизнес не потерять как и свои сбережения в западных банках, им необходимо делать "так как надо". Да и украинская олигархия которая сегодня пришла к власти насколько мне известно предприятиями ВПК Украины не владеет, поэтому вполне могут "слить".




> Украинцы получили то, чего более всего боялись - полную несменяемость власти. Премьера назначает Рада, а ее корумпированность ни для кого не секрет. А тут правители теневое, главный человек в государстве избирается кучкой проходимцев, и вынужден премьер ходить по струнке и все пожелания хозяев выполнять, ибо покричит народ - поменяют премьера на раз-два, дело-то плевое и последствий для реальных правителей никаких, новую марионетку выпустят на сцену и продолжат править.


Именно так, парламентская республика - это именно то, что навязывает всем Госдеп США, харизматичные личности ни к чему, в идеале - слабый глупый президент - то что для них нужно.
----------------------------
Оффтоп пора заканчивать, всё же здесь ветка о новостях ВВС России. Вот недавно наш форумчанин Alexey_VVO опубликовал итоги за 2013 год по выпуску вертолётов на КВЗ и Роствертоле.

----------


## борден

> Аркан вы забыли о реформе конституции. Главный на Украине теперь Яценюк, он будет теперь исполнять волю своих хозяев- олигархов а те будут беседовать с дельцами ЕС и США а может и Россией, *они люди прагматичные, главное - бизне*с. 
> 
> Выборы президента не более чем фарс, нужный для легимитизации процесса. Новоизбранный президент получит возможность ездить на разные почетные мероприятия, принимать послов и парады. Влиять на премьера и на курс правительства он не может - не он его назначал, не перед ним он отчитывается. Да у него силовой блок и что? Премьера он арестует? Войну объявит по личному желанию? Ей богу кукла -куклой.
> 
> *Украинцы получили то, чего более всего боялись - полную несменяемость власти*. Премьера назначает Рада, а ее корумпированность  ни для кого не секрет, выйдет народ на улицу - снимут премьера, поставят другую марионетку. Перевыборы Рады тоже ничего не решат, ЕМНИП теперь по чисто партийным спискам голосование, это вообще просто, надо всего лишь переговорить с лидерами фракций, их мало, контролировать их проще простого.
> 
> При сильной президентской власти все предельно проще, всем видно кто принимает решения и какие, и надавить можно через майданы разные, но и сам президент чувствует поддержку избирателей и гос машины и может ответить. 
> 
> А тут правители теневое, главный человек в государстве избирается кучкой проходимцев, и вынужден премьер ходить по струнке и все пожелания хозяев выполнять, ибо покричит народ - поменяют премьера на раз-два, дело-то плевое и последствий для реальных правителей никаких, новую марионетку выпустят на сцену и продолжат править.
> ...


Вы совершенно прав - аналогичная ситуация у нас в Болгарии и к сожалению все ваши негативные "предположения" потверждаются уже 22-23 летней нашей практикой. :-(

Извините для оффтопика.

----------


## FLOGGER

А это точно ветка "Информация о ВВС России из различных источников?" Или у меня комп глючит?

----------


## lindr

Ну поскольку родной авиапром закупает оборонную продукцию на Украине то да...

----------


## Pilot

Владивосток. 2 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - В Приморском крае в ночь на среду произошла аварийная посадка истребителя Су-27, сообщил агентству "Интерфакс - Дальний Восток" источник в правоохранительных органах в среду.

"Авиационный инцидент произошел на военном аэродроме Центральная Угловая. Самолет сел на брюхо. Жертв и разрушений нет", - отметил источник.

По словам собеседника агентства, в Приморский край для расследования инцидента вылетела московская комиссия.

----------


## Djoker

http://lifenews.ru/news/130456




> *LifeNews публикует эксклюзивные снимки с места посадки СУ-27 без шасси*
> 
> _На фото видно, что самолет практически не пострадал, в результате происшествия летчик остался жив._
> 
> В распоряжении LifeNews оказался эксклюзивный снимок с места аварийной посадки истребителя Су-27СМ в Приморье.
> 
> 
> 
> На фото видно, что самолет практически не пострадал - у него надлолена только носовая часть.  Рядом с местом приземления работают военные и сотрудники МЧС, которые разбираются в обстоятельтсвах происшествия. 
> ...

----------


## Muller

> http://lifenews.ru/news/130456


получается передняя стойка не вышла

----------


## bakulinks77

> получается передняя стойка не вышла


Судя по фотке даже створка ПОШ не открылась...

----------


## Flanker B

подозреваю отказ гидро и аварийный выпуск шасси.... возможно, что нарушена техника аварийного выпуска шасси и передняя стойка "легла" на створку по причине....
это только мое мнение

----------


## Alexey_VVO

95 лет 22 гв иап

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Muller

> 


на 0:47 на заднем плане фигурируют зачехленные Су-35С. Похоже, все еще в стадии доводки.

----------


## Djoker

> на 0:47 на заднем плане фигурируют зачехленные Су-35С. Похоже, все еще в стадии доводки.


Уже летают:
Новейшие истребители Су-35 осваивают пилоты в Хабаровском крае - Телеканал «Звезда»

Я вообще про них сюжет искал. 
Что-то "Звезда" слишком маленький репортаж посвятила этим полетам. Может в воскресном "Служу России" больше покажут.

----------


## Muller

> Уже летают:
> Новейшие истребители Су-35 осваивают пилоты в Хабаровском крае - Телеканал «Звезда»
> 
> Я вообще про них сюжет искал. 
> Что-то "Звезда" слишком маленький репортаж посвятила этим полетам. Может в воскресном "Служу России" больше покажут.


теперь понятно - они в режиме опытной эксплуатации

----------


## AC

> Уже летают:
> Новейшие истребители Су-35 осваивают пилоты в Хабаровском крае - Телеканал «Звезда»
> 
> Я вообще про них сюжет искал. 
> Что-то "Звезда" слишком маленький репортаж посвятила этим полетам. Может в воскресном "Служу России" больше покажут.


За весь этот репортаж "Звезды" не скажу, но местами там явно вмонтированы кадры с февральских полетов...

----------


## AC

> 


Фото:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
 :Cool:

----------


## AC

Тендер на утилизацию АТ ВВС РФ в 2014 г.:
Сведения закупки

4 Ми-24В с Кореновска;
9 МиГ-31 с Елизово;
5 Су-17УМ3 с Дмитриевской;
15 Су-24 с Морозовска;
2 Су-24 с Джиды;
8 Су-27 с Крымска.
Все здесь:
http://zakupki.gov.ru/44fz/filestore...43AC110725789B

----------


## Muller

> Тендер на утилизацию АТ ВВС РФ в 2014 г.:
> Сведения закупки
> 
> 4 Ми-24В с Кореновска;
> 9 МиГ-31 с Елизово;
> 5 Су-17УМ3 с Дмитриевской;
> 15 Су-24 с Морозовска;
> 2 Су-24 с Джиды;
> 8 Су-27 с Крымска.
> ...


Похоже, что это утилизация в дополнение к тому, что уже выставлялось на конкурс по утилизации АТ в 2013-2015 в рамках известного прошлогоднего тендера.

Я так понимаю, в Морозовске будут пилить самые старые борта из общего числа в полсотни.
В Крымске осенью оставались чуть больше полутора десятков Су-27, половину попилят, интересно, что с остальными будет.

----------


## Djoker

Модернизированные МиГ-31БМ заступили на боевое дежурство в ЗВО | РИА Новости




> *Модернизированные МиГ-31БМ заступили на боевое дежурство в ЗВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 8 апр — РИА Новости. Модернизированные истребители МиГ-31БМ заступили на боевое дежурство на авиабазе в Тверской области, а до конца 2014 года на такие истребители аэродром будет перевооружен полностью, сообщил журналистам во вторник начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "В Тверской области пара модернизированных истребителей МиГ-31БМ Западного военного округа заступили на боевое дежурство", — сказал Кочетков, напомнив, что в состав округа эти самолеты поступили в конце 2013 года.
> 
> "До конца 2014 года на аэродроме "Хотилово" эскадрилья МиГ-31 будет полностью перевооружена на модернизированные истребители", — добавил полковник.

----------


## AC

> Модернизированные МиГ-31БМ заступили на боевое дежурство в ЗВО | РИА Новости


У нас все "заступает" по много раз -- сначала в ноябре, потом в апреле, и т.д.:
МиГ-31БМ приступили к охране западных границ России | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Северо-Запад - В Западный военный округ поступила партия новых ударных вертолетов "Ночной охотник"




> *В Западный военный округ поступила партия новых ударных вертолетов "Ночной охотник"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 9 апреля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Три ударных вертолета Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" и транспортно-боевой вертолет Ми-8МТВ-5 приняли специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы Западного военного округа (ЗВО) на заводах в Ростове-на-Дону и в Санкт-Петербурге. Об этом сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Олег Кочетков.
> 
> "На каждом из бортов в полном объеме проведены работы по проверке в воздухе и на земле заявленных функций и характеристик. В ближайшее время авиационная техника пополнит состав бригады армейской авиации ЗВО, сформированной в Псковской области", - сказал он.
> 
> По словам Кочеткова, в настоящее время летный состав новой авиационной части уже приступил к плановым полетам на вертолетах Ми-8МТВ-5 и Ми-26Т, поступивших в округ в конце 2013 года. В ближайшее время к плановым полетам приступят и экипажи Ми-28Н, прошедшие переучивание на новый тип техники.
> ...

----------


## Pilot

Истребительная авиация готовится к масштабным учениям с боевой стрельбой на западе РФ



Москва. 11 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29СМТ и Су-27 Западного военного округа (ЗВО) готовятся к участию в масштабных учениях, в ходе которого будет осуществляться передислокация на новые аэродромы и пройдут боевые стрельбы.

"По плану учений летный состав Тверского авиаполка на самолетах Су-27 впервые выполнит перелет на аэродром Халино в Курской области, где заступит на боевое дежурство по охране воздушных рубежей на западе России", - отмечается в сообщении пресс-службы ЗВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу.

В маневрах примут участие более 30 экипажей истребительной и транспортной авиации ЗВО. Учения начнутся 18 апреля и продлятся в течение недели, информирует штаб округа.

Летчики Курского авиаполка на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ совершат перелет на военный аэродром в Астраханской области, откуда им предстоит выполнять весь спектр задач истребительной авиации на полигоне Ашулук. Экипажи отработают вопросы преодоления систем противовоздушной обороны, выполнив противоракетное маневрирование и полет на предельно малых высотах, отработают перехват и поражение воздушных целей, имитирующих истребители условного противника и крылатые ракеты, говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Muller

> Истребительная авиация готовится к масштабным учениям с боевой стрельбой на западе РФ


Если МиГ-29СМТ летят в Ашулук - может быть Р-27 постреляют. А то Ладога, насколько можно судить по репортажам, ограничивается пусками Р-73 по САБам.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Реконструкция аэродрома Кореновск:



Огорчает большое количество Ми-28 без несущих винтов.







Андрей Иванов - Перелёт "Россия - Крым 2014" (2 апреля)

----------


## Djoker

Ъ-Новости - Минобороны и ОАК подписали контракт на истребители МиГ-29СМТ




> *Минобороны и ОАК подписали контракт на истребители МиГ-29СМТ*
> 
> Как стало известно «Ъ» из военных источников, в понедельник Министерство обороны РФ и Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) подписали контракт на закупку 16 истребителей МиГ-29СМТ. Со стороны военных подпись поставил замминистра по вооружениям Юрий Борисов, а со стороны авиастроителей — президент корпорации Михаил Погосян. Его сумма, по неофициальным данным, составила около 16 млрд руб. О том, что стороны согласовали условия контракта по закупке МиГ-29СМТ, «Ъ» сообщал еще в августе прошлого года. Решение о приобретении самолетов этого типа принималось параллельно с решением о переносе контракта на 37 истребителей МиГ-35 на три года. Согласно заявленным планам, военные заключат контракт на МиГ-35 в 2016 году, перенеся расходы по госпрограмме вооружений в сумме порядка 37 млрд руб. на более поздний период. До этого момента в войска должны будут поступить все истребители проекта СМТ. В январе господин Борисов отмечал, что контракт будет заключен «в ближайшее время»: для начала контрактации было необходимо дождаться выхода распоряжения правительства РФ о единственном поставщике по данному контракту (РСК МиГ). Официально о подписании контракта будет сообщено в ближайшие дни.

----------


## Pilot

В Ахтубинске катастрофа Як-130. Один летчик погиб, второй жив. Предположительно, отказ матчасти. Экипаж из Борисоглебска :((((

----------


## BSA

> В Ахтубинске катастрофа Як-130. Один летчик погиб, второй жив. Предположительно, отказ матчасти. Экипаж из Борисоглебска :((((


Погиб отличный летчик....светлая память

летали на сложный

----------


## Pilot

> Погиб комэска....светлая память


пока не надо фамилий и должностей, а то новости читают. А до официального заявления запрещено выдавать.

----------


## Павел1988

Народ, вчера в Бесе наблюдал нехилую движуху, в том числе взлет пятерки 24х. Чего за учения-то? Из Мончи гости?

----------


## AC

> пока не надо фамилий и должностей, а то новости читают. А до официального заявления запрещено выдавать.


Так вот пишут уже:
Главком ВВС запретил полеты Як-130 до выяснения обстоятельств гибели подполковника Серегина

----------


## Pilot

> Так вот пишут уже:
> Главком ВВС запретил полеты Як-130 до выяснения обстоятельств гибели подполковника Серегина


вот поэтому я и говорю, не надо называть фамилий, а то понапишут .....

----------


## Nazar

> Народ, вчера в Бесе наблюдал нехилую движуху, в том числе взлет пятерки 24х. Чего за учения-то? Из Мончи гости?


Других ближе нет...

----------


## AC

> вот поэтому я и говорю, не надо называть фамилий, а то понапишут .....


TV Губерния - В столичном Параде Победы примут участие лётчики из Борисоглебска

----------


## maxik

> Народ, вчера в Бесе наблюдал нехилую движуху, в том числе взлет пятерки 24х. Чего за учения-то? Из Мончи гости?


там еще и пара  33их была:)

----------


## Антон

> там еще и пара  33их была:)


В ейск пошли?

----------


## AC

В Алабино провели первую репетицию парада с участием авиации:
Репетиции Парада Победы прошли в воздухе и на земле - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Fencer

Примерный количественный состав ВВС РФ к 2020 году

----------


## Djoker



----------


## maxik

> В ейск пошли?


не,   тут летают

----------


## Fencer

Как сообщает информационное агентство "ИТАР-ТАСС", ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" (ОАК) рассчитывает в четвертом квартале этого года подписать с Министерством обороны России контракт на поставку 31 самолета-заправщика на базе Ил-476 (Ил-76МД-90А). Об этом 16 апреля 2014 года на Международном форуме двигателестроения (МФД-2014) сообщила заместитель генерального директора ОАО "ОАК - Транспортные самолеты" (ОАК-ТС) Ольга Федонюк.

bmpd - ОАК рассчитывает в этом году получить контракт на поставку 31 самолета-заправщика

----------


## Alexey_VVO

"Авиадартс" в Черниговке

----------


## pita

Вложение 53400Вложение 53401Вложение 53402Вложение 53403Вложение 53404


> не,   тут летают

----------


## Djoker

Чем тут Ка-52 пуляет?
http://http://tvzvezda.ru/news/force...80838-4b8m.htm

----------


## Pilot

Су-27 в Гвардейском

----------


## Bercut

Фото - Алексей Китаев.



> *На учении в Бурятии лётчики ЦВО перехватили крылатую ракету*
> 
> Авиагруппа истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 2-го командования Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) и противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) осуществила перехват крылатой ракеты, выпущенной ракетоносцем Ту-95МС в ходе учения на полигоне Телемба в Бурятии. Впервые было отработано поражение реального высокоточного оружия.
> 
> В ходе розыгрыша тактического эпизода в зоне боевого дежурства истребителей МиГ-31 наносился массированный ракетный авиационный удар условного противника. Лётчики поражали сверхзвуковую ракету-мишень «Стриж» и теплоконтрастные мишени, имитирующие авиатехнику условного противника. Венцом учения стал перехват крылатой ракеты.
> 
> Комплекс воздушного базирования в составе крылатой ракеты и самолёта-носителя взлетел с аэродрома Украинка (Амурская обл.). Ракета была выпущена с заложенными в ней координатами специальной мишени и совершала полёт на дозвуковых скоростях на предельно малых высотах с огибанием рельефа местности. Для обеспечения безопасности в полёте ракету сопровождали истребители Су-27 до её входа в зону поражения.
> 
> Поддержку лётчикам оказал самолёт дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и наведения А-50. Операторы авиакомплекса в автоматизированном режиме управляли экипажами перехватчиков при ведении воздушного боя.
> ...


Источник

----------


## Fencer

Наткнулся в интернете на пару статей.Может было уже здесь,но выложу - модет кому интересно будет прочитать.

Минобороны отказалось от серой окраски самолетов

Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу отменил решение своего предшественника Анатолия Сердюкова об окраске самолетов ВВС исключительно в камуфляж из серых оттенков, пишет газета "Известия" со ссылкой на источник в Главкомате ВВС. С 2013 года военные вернутся к старой схеме окраски летательных аппаратов, в камуфляже которых будут использоваться цвета, характерные для места базирования авиасоединений.

Точное число расцветок, которые будут использоваться в камуфляже самолетов, засекречено. По словам источника газеты, решение о том или ином цвете будут принимать органы военного управления. В числе вариантов окраски - защитные зеленые, песочные, темно-синие и белый цвета. Внедрение новой расцветки будет производиться поэтапно - цветной камуфляж будут получать самолеты, поступающие с авиационных заводов после сборки или ремонта.

Единовременной смены цветовой гаммы не произойдет - военные намерены дождаться того момента, когда уже имеющаяся окраска исчерпает свой ресурс. Такая схема позволит сэкономить средства; окраска одного самолета стоит 200-300 тысяч рублей. По предварительной оценке, на полную смену камуфляжа потребуется три-четыре года. Источник агентства РИА Новости подтвердил информацию о смене камуфляжа боевых самолетов.

По словам источника газеты, серый камуфляж был заимствован Сердюковым у ВВС США, которые в 1970-х годах решили перейти на универсальную окраску самолетов, чтобы не перекрашивать технику каждый раз при смене аэродрома базирования. Решение о смене камуфляжа российских самолетов принималось без консультации и согласования с научно-исследовательскими центрами Министерства обороны.

В общей сложности было утверждено три вида камуфляжной окраски: темно-серая, серая с синеватым оттенком и контрастная (чередование и наложение геометрических фигур темно-серого и светло-серого оттенков). Исследование самолетов на заметность в новой окраске не проводилось.  Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Минобороны отказалось от серой окраски самолетов

----------


## Fencer

На самолеты ВВС вернут советские опознавательные знаки

Главкомат ВВС России согласовал с министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу замену опознавательных знаков на военных летательных аппаратах. Как пишет газета «Известия» со ссылкой на источник в военном ведомстве, вместо красных звезд с окантовкой в цветах российского флага (белый, синий, красный) будут использоваться красные звезды, почти такие же как на летательных аппаратах ВВС СССР. Единственное отличие ─ звезды станут меньше.

По оценке Главкомата ВВС России, яркие звезды с триколорной окантовкой демаскируют летательные аппараты в воздухе. Основная идея замены опознавательных знаков заключается в том, чтобы они не сильно контрастировали с камуфляжной окраской самолетов и вертолетов. Такая окраска призвана размывать контур летательного аппарата, делая незаметным на большом расстоянии и затрудняя определение типа на малых дистанциях.

Согласно решению Шойгу, на самолеты и вертолеты будут наноситься однотонные красные звезды без окантовки. Размер звезд уменьшится в полтора раза. Такой вариант опознавательных знаков самолетов и вертолетов ВВС России не является окончательным, поскольку красный цвет даже без окантовки контрастирует с камуфляжем. В перспективе планируется наносить на летательные аппараты контурные опознавательные знаки в виде звезд. Они уже разработаны и проходят проверку.

Контурные опознавательные знаки ВВС России в настоящее время имеют только летные образцы перспективного истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА). Они нанесены на все четыре самолета. Научно-исследовательский центр маскировки 3-го Центрального научно-исследовательского института Министерства обороны России в настоящее время занимается определением оптимальной толщины и размера контура. Не исключено также, что контурные знаки будут выполнены пунктиром.

Опознавательные знаки в виде однотонных красных звезд без окантовки использовались на летательных аппаратах ВВС СССР с 1918-го по 1943 год, а затем были заменены на красные звезды с белой окантовкой в красном тонком контуре. В таком виде они сохранялись до марта 2010 года, когда решением Анатолия Сердюкова, тогда еще министра обороны России, были заменены на звезды с триколорной окантовкой в тонком красном контуре.

После распада СССР некоторые российские военные и политики высказывались за отказ от использования опознавательных знаков в виде красной звезды, в частности, предлагая заменить их на государственный флаг России или даже на опознавательные знаки авиации Российской империи. Тем не менее, в первой половине 1990-х годов было решено оставить на самолетах и вертолетах звезды, поскольку именно они являются узнаваемым знаком во всем мире.

Между тем, замена опознавательных знаков ─ не единственная перемена, ожидающая летательные аппараты ВВС России. В конце декабря 2012 года Шойгу принял решение отказаться от камуфляжа из серых оттенков. В текущем году самолеты, поступающие в войска после ремонта и модернизации или новые с заводов, будут окрашиваться уже в цвета, характерные для места базирования. Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Оружие: На самолеты ВВС вернут советские опознавательные знаки

----------


## APKAH

> вместо красных звезд с окантовкой в цветах российского флага (белый, синий, красный) будут использоваться красные звезды, почти такие же как на летательных аппаратах ВВС СССР. Единственное отличие ─ звезды станут меньше.


На последних Су-30СМ, выпущенных осенью прошлого года, звёзды уже "советские", по поводу размеру, вроде остались такими же:
29.11.2013 передан в Домну:

----------


## leha-lp

> Су-27 в Гвардейском



Что-то не сильно на Гвардейское похоже?

----------


## Pilot

> Что-то не сильно на Гвардейское похоже?


а так?

https://www.google.ru/maps/@45.11262...!3m1!1e3?hl=ru

----------


## Pilot

Хм, скоро там еще пополнение будет

----------


## leha-lp

> а так?
> 
> https://www.google.ru/maps/@45.11262...!3m1!1e3?hl=ru


Еще меньше, вы на стоянку посмотрите и на фотографию, сравните что должно быть за самолетами. А других нет фотографий от туда?

----------


## Pilot

фото на Гугле 14 года, а по договору, наши там не могли держать Су-27, значит это после перехода Крыма в состав России. Самолет на Гугле один. Других фото нет. Снимок сделан издалека и на длинном фокусе, так что расстояния можно и не понять.

----------


## Flanker B

> На самолеты ВВС вернут советские опознавательные знаки
> Главкомат ВВС России согласовал с министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу замену опознавательных знаков на военных летательных аппаратах....[/url]


страна идиотов

----------


## An-Z

> Что-то не сильно на Гвардейское похоже?


Гвардейское, факт.

----------


## Pilot

Государственный центр беспилотной авиации создается в Коломне



Москва. 23 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В 2014 году более 900 военнослужащих рот беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) военных округов пройдут подготовку в Государственном центре беспилотной авиации Минобороны РФ, который создается в Коломне, сообщает российское военное ведомство.

"Около 15 объектов различного назначения будут построены и реконструированы в ходе работ по созданию Государственного центра беспилотной авиации министерства обороны на базе существующего Межвидового центра БЛА Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ (Коломна)", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы военного ведомства, которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в среду.

Отмечается, что в создаваемом центре будут проходить обучение не только специалисты Минобороны России, но и других федеральных органов исполнительной власти, имеющих в составе государственной авиации комплексы с БЛА.

Кроме подготовки личного состава, специалисты центра принимают активное участие во всех мероприятиях оперативной и боевой подготовки. За 2013 год по плану их проведения выполнено более 1000 вылетов БЛА, говорится в сообщении.

"Все комплексы с БЛА до их принятия на снабжение Вооруженных сил проходят войсковые испытания в центре. В ходе испытаний изучаются их реальные возможности в условиях, максимально приближенных к боевым. По результатам испытаний готовятся наставления и рекомендации по применению комплексов в войсках. При необходимости специалистами центра совместно с предприятиями промышленности проводится доработка проходящих испытания комплексов с БЛА", - информирует пресс-служба.

В 2014 году завершится постройка медицинского пункта с лазаретом, типового универсального спортивно-тренировочного комплекса, стадиона, общежития, и ряда коммунальных объектов. Кроме того, в настоящее время идет реконструкция учебных и научно-исследовательский корпусов, казармы, столовой, библиотеки и ряд других служебных зданий, необходимых для осуществления учебной деятельности.

"В настоящее время подготовка личного состава подразделений БЛА к применению комплексов с БЛА является основной задачей Межвидового центра беспилотных летательных аппаратов", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## leha-lp

> Гвардейское, факт.


А с какой точки снимал?

----------


## An-Z

Примерно отсюда

----------


## Антон

Есть инфа что один Су34 в полете  "словил" 2 - х гусей...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> На самолеты ВВС вернут советские опознавательные знаки
> 
> Главкомат ВВС России согласовал с министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу замену опознавательных знаков...


Главкомат согласовал с ШойгУ... Прекра-а-асссно... Молодцы! А с Путиным они согласовали? А то пусть они справки на всякий случай наведут, т. к. триколорные звезды не распоряжением Сердюкова в вводились, как там в заметке наврано.

----------


## AC

> Есть инфа что один Су34 в полете  "словил" 2 - х гусей...


Что, сразу двух???

----------


## Антон

> Что, сразу двух???


одного в двигатель,другого в кабину....

----------


## Pilot

В этом году Парадов будет два. По размаху сопоставимы

----------


## Avia M

> В этом году Парадов будет два. По размаху сопоставимы


Информация же секретная! Везде говорят шёпотом...
Бриллиант и Кремль. Традиции. Немного грустно.

----------


## Flanker B

> там еще и пара  33их была:)


уточняю, не пара а звено, а пара вернулась в Бесовец и летают тут

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 24 апр — РИА Новости. Российские стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС в сопровождении истребителей МиГ-31 отработали полеты над нейтральными водами Северного моря, сообщил журналистам в четверг представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.
Дальняя авиация России регулярно выполняет полеты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана. Нередко это вызывает возмущение соседних стран, например Японии, которая только с начала апреля несколько раз поднимала свою авиацию по тревоге.
В Минобороны России же постоянно подчеркивают, что все полеты выполняются "в строгом соответствии с международными правилами" и не нарушают границ других государств.
"Маршрут полета проходил над нейтральными водами Северного моря, вдоль Кольского полуострова. Самолеты пролетели более 12 тысяч километров. Продолжительность полета превысила 16 часов", — сказал Климов.
Экипажи тренировались выполнять полеты над безориентирной местностью и дозаправку в воздухе. Сопровождение бомбардировщиков осуществляла пара истребителей МиГ-31, а взаимодействие осуществлялось посредством "летающего радара" А-50."
РИА Новости Бомбардировщики России отработали полеты над Северной Европой | РИА Новости  http://sokol-ff.livejournal.com/

----------


## stream

> одного в двигатель,другого в кабину....



2004, Жуковский

----------


## George

Что за 03 Желтый ???  Вроде не с Упруна потому что у тамошнего 03 Желтого RF-36020...

----------


## Pilot

Бригады армейской авиации и вертолетные полки, которых раньше не было в российской армии, начали формировать в структуре Военно-воздушных сил РФ. Об этом сообщил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Сейчас идет процесс увеличения ее (армейской авиации) боевого состава, формируются бригады армейской авиации, которых ранее не было в структуре ВВС, а также отдельные вертолетные полки", - сказал Шойгу на заседании ведомственной коллегии.

----------


## Pilot

Первое официальное приглашение на тренировку новой группы. -- Тренировочные полеты новой пилотажной группы на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130 по подготовке к воздушной части Парада Победы 9 мая 2013 года (3 мая, аэродром «Чкаловский», Московская обл.).

----------


## Djoker

Ъ-Самара - "Кузнецов" восстанавливает производство двигателей НК-32 для Ту-160




> *"Кузнецов" восстанавливает производство двигателей НК-32 для Ту-160*
> 
> *ОАО «Кузнецов» восстанавливает производство двигателей НК-32 для стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160, модернизация которого предусмотрена государственной программой вооружений, сообщает пресс-служба правительства Самарской области со ссылкой на гендиректора ОДК Владислава Масалова.*
> 
> «В связи с необходимостью выпуска установочной партии двигателей по проекту в 2016 году, на заводе продолжается интенсивное восстановление основных фондов и объектов инфраструктуры, проводится реконструкция и техперевооружение», - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> В рамках федеральной целевой программы на обновление производства планируется выделение 8 миллиардов рублей, примерно такую же сумму вложит в развитие предприятия ОАО «Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация» (ОДК).
> 
> Предприятие планирует ввести в эксплуатацию новые испытательные стенды для авиационных двигателей и закупить партии нового станочного оборудования в течение ближайшего года.

----------


## Muller

> Ъ-Самара - "Кузнецов" восстанавливает производство двигателей НК-32 для Ту-160


интересно кто делает двигатель для ПАК ДА

----------


## ОБУ

На авиабазу Кант в Киргизии прибыли российские штурмовики &mdash; Любовь Борисенко &mdash; Российская газета

----------


## F74

> интересно кто делает двигатель для ПАК ДА


Так кроме проекта от ПАК ДА еще ничего нет. Есть хотелка, если быть точным.

----------


## Pilot

Причиной катастрофы учебно-боевого самолета Як-130 в середине апреля в районе Ахтубинска в Астраханской области стал отказ в системе управления. Об этом ИТАР-ТАСС сообщил замгенерального директора Опытно-конструкторского бюро (ОКБ) им. Яковлева по летным испытаниям Роман Таскаев.
"Сейчас пока можно сказать одно - причиной катастрофы стал отказ в системе управления самолета, который привел к потере управляемости машины. Летчики имели право катапультироваться сразу же, как только возник этот отказ, поскольку, как выяснилось позднее, в воздухе положение исправить было невозможно. Однако они до последнего пытались спасти машину и произвели катапультирование крайне поздно, что и привело к гибели одного из пилотов. Это произошло еще и потому, что самолет начал очень быстрое вертикальное снижение", - сказал Таскаев.

----------


## BSA

Ячков все же  вернули в Бэбск,  парад пройдет без них....побоялись. Высокий шанс, что идею с группой на ячках задвинут надолго.

----------


## Avia M

> Ячков все же  вернули в Бэбск,  парад пройдет без них....побоялись. Высокий шанс, что идею с группой на ячках задвинут надолго.


Не высокий шанс...

----------


## BSA

> Не высокий шанс...


Из  весомых "за" в свете катастрофы в Ахтубе, только наличный контракт с Иркутом, а "против" оч. много

----------


## Avia M

Кубинка. Подготовка к Параду Победы. Телеканал "Звезда". Интересно, с какой целью в репортаж вставляют подобные фрагменты?

----------


## FLOGGER

КМК, ни с какой. Просто подобрали то, что им показалось наиболее эффектным (из имеющегося видеоряда) - и воткнули.

----------


## Avia M

> КМК, ни с какой. Просто подобрали то, что им показалось наиболее эффектным (из имеющегося видеоряда) - и воткнули.


Конечно, телевидение без эффектов не интересно. Но у "Звезды" наверняка отсняты "километры плёнки", с потрясающим пилотажем Русских Витязей. Уважаемые редакторы- "выбирайте и втыкайте". Репортаж о летчиках из КУБИНКИ...(не Липецка)

----------


## Pilot

> Репортаж о летчиках из КУБИНКИ...(не Липецка)


Дело в том, что летчики из Кубинки, сейчас совсем не в Подмосковье ;)

----------


## Avia M

> Дело в том, что летчики из Кубинки, сейчас совсем не в Подмосковье ;)


«Стрижи» и «Русские Витязи» примут участие в Параде Победы в Севастополе - Телеканал «Звезда»

На момент репортажа, Кубинцы были "дома".

----------


## Антон

Вот кстати фоточки из Севастополя: Страница Виртуальных Путешественников - Репетиция авиапарада в Севастополе

----------


## Avia M

С форума Севастополя.

----------


## Антон

> С форума Севастополя.


Аха, знакомые отдута тоже похожее пишут:



> Сегодня видел их воочию, и Стрижей тоже! Подготовка к параду на 9 мая, все то, что летало над Красной Площадью, сегодня пролетело над Бахчисараем, разве что ПАК-ФА не было... весь старый город высыпал на улицы и смотрел в небо! Офигеть чувство - теперь это и наши ВВС

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Северо-Запад - Авиабаза под Петербургом в июне получит первые вертолеты "Ночной охотник"




> *Авиабаза под Петербургом в июне получит первые вертолеты "Ночной охотник"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 5 мая. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Состав авиабазы Западного военного округа (ЗВО), расположенной на аэродроме "Пушкин" под Санкт-Петербургом, до конца 2014 года пополнят десять новых ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н ("Ночной охотник").
> 
> "Летный состав авиабазы уже начал переучивание на новую боевую технику в 344-м Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации в городе Торжок Тверской области", - сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Олег Кочетков в понедельник.
> 
> По его словам, первые ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н прибудут на аэродром "Пушкин" в июне 2014 года. "Одновременно с этим на территории авиабазы уже начались работы по подготовке инфраструктуры к приему "Ночных охотников", - добавил офицер. В частности, по данным Кочеткова, авиабазу планируется оснастить новым навигационным оборудованием, при этом строительство новых объектов не предполагается.

----------


## Йиржи

Привет коллега! Не было бы пожалуйста Твое фото крупнее?

----------


## Djoker

Lenta.ru: Россия: Армия: База армейской авиации ЮВО получила новейшие вертолеты Ми-35




> *База армейской авиации ЮВО получила новейшие вертолеты Ми-35*
> 
> 
> 
> Авиабаза армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированная в Ростовской области, получила два новейших вертолета Ми-35, сообщила в четверг, 8 мая, пресс-служба ЮВО. Боевые машины были построены на заводе «Роствертол» и поставлены в рамках гособоронзаказа. Планируется, что в 2014 году на вооружение ВВС и ПВО округа поступит более 60 единиц современной авиационной техники.
> 
> Весь летный состав объединения ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа уже прошел обучение управлению Ми-35 в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации в городе Торжок Тверской области.

----------


## Котков Андрей

И пара Ка-52 тарахтит в том-же районе за городом, видно их тоже на днях примут

----------


## Avia M

Парад Победы. Ил-76, Ан-124 (красные звезды-триколор). Задумка понятна, но качество исполнения... Решение принималось поспешно?

P.S. Кстати, звезда не "старого ли" образца?

----------


## Flanker B

> Парад Победы. Ил-76, Ан-124 (красные звезды-триколор). Задумка понятна, но качество исполнения... Решение принималось поспешно?
> 
> P.S. Кстати, звезда не "старого ли" образца?


думаю, что после мероприятия сразу и закрасят, т.к. такие бортейки больше летают не как "милитари"

----------


## ОБУ

Новосибирский авиазавод им. Чкалова увеличил план по выпуску бомбардировщиков Су-34 / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Avia M

РСК "МиГ" участвует в выставке KADEX 2014. 22-25 мая Астана. Интересно, на "Гордом" работает на пилотаж МиГ-29М2 №747. Полагаю планируется показ. Вопрос, где и кому?
P.S. В небе Астаны "отметятся" пилотажники из Кубинки.

----------


## Djoker

Завершен первый этап реконструкции аэродрома Липецкого авиацентра




> *Завершен первый этап реконструкции аэродрома Липецкого авиацентра*
> 
> 
> 
> 15 мая Департаментом государственного заказчика капитального строительства Министерства обороны Российской Федерации и Главным управлением строительства дорог и аэродромов при Спецстрое России подписан акт о «приемке законченного строительством объекта» в Липецком Центре боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава ВВС России, где спецстроевцами была реконструирована техническая позиция подготовки самолетов (ТППС) и вспомогательные рулежные дорожки. 
> 
> Начальник Липецкого авиацентра Александр Харчевский, тестируя новую летную площадку, положительно оценил проведенную работу. «Мне есть с чем сравнить работу строителей, – прокомментировал свои впечатления Харчевский, – по новой площадке самолет не рулит, а плывет». «Насколько я знаю, это первая современная площадка ТППС на военных аэродромах, уверен, что не последняя», - добавил он. 
> 
> В свою очередь, начальник управления комплекса аэродромных сооружений Главного управления строительства дорог и аэродромов при Спецстрое России Павел Чернухин заверил военных летчиков, что новая площадка построена очень качественно: «Гарантийный срок – 5 лет, но будет эксплуатироваться без проблем все 25 лет». Он также поблагодарил сотрудников авиацентра за активную помощь и отметил, что их требовательность была очень полезна для дела. 
> ...


Военный аэродром под Липецком реконструируют - Общество - Новости | LipetskMedia.Ru

----------


## Fencer

Как сообщило 15 мая 2014 года Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны
России, впервые в истории в учебной авиационной группы Сокол (Саратовская область) курсанты
3-го курса Военного учебно-научного центра Военно-воздушных сил «Военно-воздушная
академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина» (ВУНЦ ВВС) приступят к полетам на
новых учебных вертолетах «Ансат-У».

29 курсантов под руководством летчиков-инструкторов будут совершать полеты на различных
высотах и скоростях, в том числе выполнять упражнение «висение в воздухе». Каждый из них
должен налетать на новом вертолете по 45 часов.

Вертолет «Ансат-У» относится к классу «легких» и предназначен для первоначальной летной
подготовки курсантов военных авиационных училищ. В перспективе он полностью заменит
вертолеты Ми-2.

bmpd - Начато обучение курсантов на вертолетах "Ансат-У"

----------


## Fencer

Министерство обороны хочет 11 самолетов Ил-96

"...Основная часть заказа, обнародованного господином Юрасовым, по сведениям “Ъ”,
принадлежит Минобороны: они планируют приобрести 11 самолетов, не исключено, что некоторые
из них превратят в топливозаправщики (в такой модификации их топливная вместимость вдвое, а
дальность полета практически втрое больше, чем у младшей модели — Ил-76). Один из самолетов,
по словам источника “Ъ” в военном ведомстве, будет после передачи закреплен за главой
Минобороны Сергеем Шойгу. Напомним также, что в интересах военных ВАСО изготавливает
самолеты Ан-148-100Е: первый из 15 единиц уже был передан заказчикам в декабре 2013 года, а
окончательно закрыть контракт стоимостью около 18 млрд руб. стороны планируют в 2017 году..."

bmpd - Министерство обороны хочет 11 самолетов Ил-96

----------


## Djoker

Новый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-90 появится в России для ВДВ | РИА Новости




> *Новый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-90 появится в России для ВДВ*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 мая — РИА Новости. Новый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-90 разрабатывается для российских Воздушно-десантных войск (ВДВ), сообщил в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" заместитель командующего ВДВ по материально-техническому обеспечению, полковник Нариман Тимергазин.
> 
> "Работа сейчас очень серьезная ведется по авиации над новым видов самолетов Ил-90 <…> Принципиально новый вид самолета должен появиться", — сказал он, не уточнив характеристики нового самолета.
> 
> Сейчас в интересах ВДВ используются военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-12, Ан-22, а также Ил-76, на смену которому, по планам, в скором времени придет Ил-476.


О какой самолете речь? МТС ака Ил-214?

----------


## Djoker

В авиаполк ЗВО поступили модернизированные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *В авиаполк ЗВО поступили модернизированные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ*
> 
> 
> 
> Специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы Западного военного округа (ЗВО) завершили приемку от предприятия-изготовителя двух модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ. 
> 
> Новые боевые машины под управлением строевых пилотов совершили самостоятельной перелет к месту постоянного базирования на один из военных аэродромов в Тверской области. В ближайшее время летчикам предстоит заступить на этих самолетах на боевое дежурство по охране воздушного пространства Российской Федерации.
> 
> До конца года полк истребительной авиации ЗВО, дислоцированный в Тверской области, будет полностью перевооружен на данный тип боевой авиационной техники. 
> ...

----------


## Muller

> В авиаполк ЗВО поступили модернизированные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


1. Интересно, эти два борта из числа тех свежих 52, 35 и 37, фото которых Zaslon только что выложил ( МИГ-31 )? Я склоняюсь к тому, что это все же другие машины. Если это так, то итого пока в этом году пять переданных БСМов (три в ГЛИЦ и два только что в Хотилово) и еще три на подходе.
2. Не верю тому, что до конца года полностью перевооружат Хотилово на БСМы. Там же на МиГах две аэ. При хорошем раскладе одну успеют максимум.
3. 98 полк оказывается зовется Мурманским смешанным

----------


## OKA

"ОДК отремонтирует двигатели для отечественной авиации
Объем контракта с Объединенной авиастроительной корпорацией составит 605 изделий
Дивизион Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации «Двигатели для боевой авиации» (ДБА) в 2014 году отремонтирует 279 двигателей для военных самолетов. Общий объем контракта по ремонту авиационных двигателей в 2014 году, заключенного между Объединенной авиастроительной корпорацией (ОАК) и ОДК, составит 605 изделий.   
Дивизион ДБА выполнит 46% работ. Уфимское моторостроительное производственное объединение (УМПО)  отремонтирует 91 двигатель (в том числе АЛ-31Ф, Р95Ш и Р195), НПП «Мотор» и ММП им. В.В. Чернышева – 46. 142 двигателя будет восстановлено на НПЦ газотурбостроения «Салют».
К работе по выполнению контракта будут привлечены авиаремонтные заводы, входящие в состав ОДК.
Турбореактивные двигатели АЛ-31Ф, Р95Ш и Р195 устанавливаются на отечественный истребитель Су-27, штурмовики Су-25, Су-25Т и Су-39.
ОАО «УФИМСКОЕ МОТОРОСТРОИТЕЛЬНОЕ ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННОЕ ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЕ» – крупнейший производитель авиационных двигателей в России. Выручка от реализации в 2012 году составила 25 425 млн рублей. Основными видами деятельности являются разработка, производство, сервисное обслуживание и ремонт турбореактивных авиационных двигателей и газоперекачивающих агрегатов, производство и ремонт узлов вертолетной техники. УМПО входит в состав Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации – 100-процентной специализированной дочерней компании ОАО «ОПК «Оборонпром» по управлению двигателестроительными активами.
ДИВИЗИОН «ДВИГАТЕЛИ ДЛЯ БОЕВОЙ АВИАЦИИ» – бизнес-единица Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации, в которую входят предприятия и конструкторские бюро по выпуску и разработке авиационных двигателей оборонного назначения.
ОАО «ОБЪЕДИНЕННАЯ ДВИГАТЕЛЕСТРОИТЕЛЬНАЯ КОРПОРАЦИЯ» – дочерняя компания ОАО «ОПК «Оборонпром», входящего в Госкорпорацию Ростех. В структуру ОДК интегрированы более 85% ведущих предприятий, специализирующихся на разработке, серийном производстве и сервисном обслуживании газотурбинной техники, а также ключевые предприятия – комплектаторы отрасли. Одним из приоритетных направлений деятельности ОДК является реализация комплексных программ развития предприятий отрасли с внедрением новых технологий, соответствующих международным стандартам."  Ростех :: Новости :: ОДК отремонтирует двигатели для отечественной авиации

----------


## ОБУ

> 1. Интересно, эти два борта из числа тех свежих 52, 35 и 37, фото которых Zaslon только что выложил ( МИГ-31 )? Я склоняюсь к тому, что это все же другие машины. Если это так, то итого пока в этом году пять переданных БСМов (три в ГЛИЦ и два только что в Хотилово) и еще три на подходе.


 3 в ГЛИЦ 24,25 а кто еще?

----------


## Muller

> 3 в ГЛИЦ 24,25 а кто еще?


33кр RF95439: 
бывший пермский 07 синий
за наводку спасибо Djoker'y

----------


## Avia M

10.06.2014.Компания "Сухой" передала заказчику (М.О.) партию Су-34.

----------


## Djoker

ВВС России получили очередную партию многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *ВВС России получили очередную партию многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ*
> 
> 
> 
> 10 июня три многоцелевых истребителя Су-30СМ совершили перелет к месту постоянного базирования постоянного базирования на авиабазу Домна Восточного военного округа, дислоцированную в Забайкальском крае.
> 
> Перегон самолетов с завода ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут» в Иркутске выполнили летчики Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России, прошедшие курс обучения и освоившие новые истребители. Самолеты Су-30СМ поступают на вооружение авиабазы Домна с ноября 2013 г.

----------


## ОБУ

В Воронежской области восстановят старейший штурмовой авиаполк &mdash; Александр Тихонов &mdash; Российская газета

----------


## Djoker

ВВС России намерены сделать первоклассными все аэродромы Крыма | РИА Новости




> *ВВС России намерены сделать первоклассными все аэродромы Крыма*
> 
> 
> 
> ВОРОНЕЖСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ, 12 июн — РИА Новости. Российские Военно-воздушные силы доведут до первоклассного состояния и будут эксплуатировать все военные аэродромы в Крыму, заявил в четверг журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> По итогам мартовского референдума Крым присоединился к России, после этого в российском Минобороны заявили, что планируют до конца года передать Украине всю ее технику, базирующуюся в Крыму (корабли, вспомогательные суда, бронетехнику и авиацию) — в том состоянии, в котором ее оставили украинские военные.
> 
> "На территории РФ мы вправе использовать все аэродромы везде и всюду, мы все аэродромы (Крыма) доведем до первоклассного состояния и будем эксплуатировать", — ответил Бондарев на вопрос журналистов, будут ли эксплуатироваться бывшие украинские аэродромы на территории Крыма.
> ...

----------


## ОБУ

Только вот интересно откуда в Бутурлиновке появился 47 сап и какие ЛА у него на вооружении???

----------


## Djoker

> Только вот интересно откуда в Бутурлиновке появился 47 сап и какие ЛА у него на вооружении???


Это бывшая 7000 АвБ. ЛА - Су-24/34.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ОБУ

Тогда получается 455 Воронежского бап не существует больше

----------


## F74

> Тогда получается 455 Воронежского бап не существует больше


Не факт. Сейчас пошла волна обратных переименований.

----------


## Muller

> Не факт. Сейчас пошла волна обратных переименований.


Смешанным его именуют возможно из-за наличия разведывательной аэ на Су-24МР.

----------


## ОБУ

47 это же номер расформированного Шаталовского полка , может пресса опять напутала и назвала эскадрилью полком?

----------


## Muller

> 47 это же номер расформированного Шаталовского полка , может пресса опять напутала и назвала эскадрилью полком?


кстати да, может быть и так. Я не могу найти как сейчас именуется БАП с Балтимора...

----------


## ОБУ

Википедия дает такую структуру:
105 Борисово-Померанская дважды Краснознаменная ордена Суворова смешанная авиационная дивизия: 
455 САП, Воронеж, самолёты Су-24МР, Су-34.
159 гв. ИАП, Бесовец, Карелия, самолёты Су-27П, Су-27УБ.
98 гв. САП, Мончегорск, Мурманская обл., самолёты Су-24М, Су-24МР, МиГ-31БМ.
790 гв. ИАП, Хотилово, Тверская обл., самолёты МиГ-31ДЗ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-27(УБ)
14 гв. ИАП, Халино, Курск, самолёты МиГ-29СМТ(УБМ)

----------


## Muller

> Википедия дает такую структуру:
> 105 Борисово-Померанская дважды Краснознаменная ордена Суворова смешанная авиационная дивизия: 
> 455 САП, Воронеж, самолёты Су-24МР, Су-34.
> 159 гв. ИАП, Бесовец, Карелия, самолёты Су-27П, Су-27УБ.
> 98 гв. САП, Мончегорск, Мурманская обл., самолёты Су-24М, Су-24МР, МиГ-31БМ.
> 790 гв. ИАП, Хотилово, Тверская обл., самолёты МиГ-31ДЗ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-27(УБ)
> 14 гв. ИАП, Халино, Курск, самолёты МиГ-29СМТ(УБМ)


видимо, журналисты и впрямь ошиблись, назвав 455 САП 47-м.

----------


## Pilot

а я не удивлюсь, если 47 ограп восстановят

----------


## Flanker B

> Википедия дает такую структуру:
> 105 Борисово-Померанская дважды Краснознаменная ордена Суворова смешанная авиационная дивизия: 
> 455 САП, Воронеж, самолёты Су-24МР, Су-34.
> 159 гв. ИАП, Бесовец, Карелия, самолёты Су-27П, Су-27УБ.
> 98 гв. САП, Мончегорск, Мурманская обл., самолёты Су-24М, Су-24МР, МиГ-31БМ.
> 790 гв. ИАП, Хотилово, Тверская обл., самолёты МиГ-31ДЗ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-27(УБ)
> 14 гв. ИАП, Халино, Курск, самолёты МиГ-29СМТ(УБМ)


полки пока еще без гвардии и наименований,но дивизия гвардию присвоила

----------


## Panda-9

Фото Су-34, А-50 и Су-24 с учений в Калининградской области. Аэродром "Черняховск".
Воздушная тревога: в Калининградской области прошли учения Балтфлота, ВДВ и ВВС РФ - Новый Калининград .Ru

----------


## AC

> а я не удивлюсь, если 47 ограп восстановят


Пока что восстанавливают 899 шап:
ВВС РФ восстанавливают старейший авиаполк страны 
 :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> а я не удивлюсь, если 47 ограп восстановят


Хочется верить...

----------


## Muller

> Хочется верить...


м.б. из 455 сап эскадрилью разведчиков туда заберут? Такое развитие событий вполне будет укладываться в обещания местным, страдающим от полетов, оставить на Балтиморе только Су-34...

----------


## Djoker

Британские истребители поднялись по тревоге из-за самолетов РФ - Росбалт.ру




> *Британские истребители поднялись по тревоге из-за российских самолетов*
> 
> ЛОНДОН, 18 июня. Великобритания подняла в воздух свои истребители для перехвата семи российских военных самолетов, пролетевшие близ стран Балтии.
> 
> Как сообщает DELFI со ссылкой на британский МИД, во вторник истребители Typhoon были подняты по тревоге, когда воздушная оборона НАТО заметила четыре отдельных группы самолетов в международном пространстве у стран Балтии. Выяснилось, что это были российский бомбардировщик "Туполев Ту-22", четыре истребителя "Сухой Су-27", один самолет "Бериев А-50" и один транспортный самолет "Антонов Ан-26". Самолеты проводили учебные полеты.
> 
> Добавим, в мае НАТО утроил количество своих истребителей в миссии воздушной полиции над странами Балтии. Великобритания присоединилась к обороне востока Европы с четырьмя истребителями.



http://news.yahoo.com/photos/handout...162224375.html


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/handout...162741208.html


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/handout...163023114.html


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/handout...162530885.html

----------


## Fencer

В ЗАО «Авиастар-СП» состоялась выкатка первого серийного транспортного самолёта Ил-76МД-90А Новости предприятия

----------


## Djoker

Перехваченные над Балтикой Ан-26, Ту-22М3 и А-50У:









MoD scrambles fighter jets after 'multiple' Russian planes spotted in Baltic airspace | Mail Online

----------


## Panda-9

Еще один фоторепортаж с учений в Калининградской области. На этот раз авиации в репортаже меньше, но она есть. Полигон "Хмелёвка".
Три стихии: во время учений под Калининградом объединили силы флот, десант и авиация - Новый Калининград .Ru

----------


## AC

> Перехваченные над Балтикой...


Су-27 с Хотилово (по номерам), а Ту-22М3 с Шайковки, как информирует нас МО РФ:
Экипаж дальней авиации ВВС России успешно выполнил задачи по плану воздушного патрулирования : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Событие знаковое!

----------


## AC

Новые Су-34 в Морозовске (видео):
ВИДЕО: На авиабазу рядом с границей Украины прибыли новые бомбардировщики Су-34 - Delfi

----------


## Fencer

Фотоблог обо всём - Как снаряжают вертолеты

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ОБУ

Когда снималось это видео? На 2.03 МиГ-25РУ в поете

----------


## Djoker

> Когда снималось это видео?


Свежее:
Экипажи истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 перехватили воздушные цели в Заполярье : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## ОБУ

Значит они еще в строю!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Когда снималось это видео? На 2.03 МиГ-25РУ в поете


Не РУ, а ПУ (см. пилоны)! И это вызовет у вас еще большее удивление!

----------


## Gefest83

> 


вот как спецом старт от города делали..., только слышно их и было, хотя Су-27-ой над городом пролетал как-то...

----------


## ОБУ

Подтвердил ПУ (первый раз внимательно не всматривался)

----------


## Gefest83

ДНИ.РУ ИНТЕРНЕТ-ГАЗЕТА ВЕРСИЯ 5.0 / Армия России получила новый логотип , это типа такие звёзды будут на килях и крыльях самолётов тоже что-ли???

----------


## Griffon

> а я не удивлюсь, если 47 ограп восстановят


Интересно что будут делать с регалиями? Отберут у 105 дивизии?))

----------


## AC

> кстати да, может быть и так. Я не могу найти как сейчас именуется БАП с Балтимора...


А почему нам официальный сайт МО Белоруссии тоже 47 САП на Су-34 выдает???
Военные летчики продолжают подготовку к параду | Военный информационный портал Министерства обороны Республики Беларусь

----------


## Muller

> А почему нам официальный сайт МО Белоруссии тоже 47 САП на Су-34 выдает???
> Военные летчики продолжают подготовку к параду | Военный информационный портал Министерства обороны Республики Беларусь


В порядке версии - возможно, в Википедии, как это часто бывает, неверная информация, и 455 полк в конце прошлого года и не восстанавливался, а вместо него смешанный полк в Балтиморе сразу стал 47-м.

----------


## AC

> В порядке версии - возможно, в Википедии, как это часто бывает, неверная информация, и 455 полк в конце прошлого года и не восстанавливался, а вместо него смешанный полк в Балтиморе сразу стал 47-м.


"Красная звезда" от 17.06.2014 г.:
Вековой юбилей

----------


## Muller

> "Красная звезда" от 17.06.2014 г.:
> Вековой юбилей


В статье особенно интересно заявление Главкома о том, что Су-25СМ3 "уже начали поступать в войска". 
Интересно, куда это они начали поступать и, главное, откуда? Крайний тендер на модернизацию Су-25 121 АРЗ вроде проводился со старыми техусловиям...

----------


## Panda-9

Минобороны России может получить до 64 Су-35 по новому контракту с ОАК | РИА Новости

ОАК и Минобороны в 2015 году заключат контракты еще на 170 самолетов

----------


## OKA

"20 АРЗ: планы по освоению ремонта палубных истребителей Су-33
        29 июня, 23:44
        ОАО «20 авиационный ремонтный завод» (г. Пушкин) подвело в опубликованном годовом отчете итоги своей деятельности в 2013 году.
    Предприятием было сдано после капитального ремонта 23 единицы авиатехники по Гособоронзаказу, что существенно больше чем годом ранее, когда было передано лишь 11 самолетов. Стоит отметить, что рост числа сданных самолетов обусловлен закрытием долгов по Гособоронзаказу 2012 года и в целом успешным исполнением программы ремонта 2013 года.
       Военно-воздушные силы получили 10 истребителей семейства Су-27, в предыдущий год было сдано лишь семь самолетов этого типа. Учитывая опубликованные ранее данные, из них четыре машины были из плана 2012 г., не сданные в срок. Судя по споттерским данным в числе отремонтированных в 2012 году – три Су-27УБ (бортовые номера 22, 23 и 24) и один Су-27П (б/н 12) для пилотажной  группы «Русские витязи», четыре «спарки» получили авиаторы из Карелии (RF-90715 б/н 65, RF-90716 б/н 66, RF-90754 б/н 52, RF-95504 б/н 90), еще один УБ вернулся после ремонта в Липецкий авиацентр (RF-92202 б/н 17).
       Министерство обороны получило после ремонта шесть самолетов семейства Су-24, вероятно, из которых пять бомбардировщиков Су-24М и один разведчик Су-24МР. При этом Су-24МР и три Су-24М из числа долгов по заказу 2012 г. По данным сайтов авиационной фотографии подтверждено три отремонтированных Су-24М (RF-90773 б/н 54 белый, RF-95114 б/н 55 белый, RF-90772 б/н 44 белый) и один Су-24МР (RF-93596 б/н 26 белый из Мончегорска).
       В отчете отсутствуют данные об объемах ремонта противолодочных самолетов Ил-38Н, поскольку данные работы выполняются в рамках соисполнения с ОАО  «Ил», являющегося головным исполнителем госконтракта  на модернизацию пяти самолетов, в отличие от остальных работ, осуществляемых в порядке соисполнения с ОАО «Авиаремонт». Планами на 2013 год предполагалась сдача из ремонта двух Ил-38.
    Перспективы развития
       В 2014 году Общество планирует начать освоение палубных истребителей Су-33 в части ремонта и эксплуатации, а так же внедрение новых ресурсных бюллетеней, обучение персонала цехов по особенностям освоения нового вида АТ. На освоение нового направления предусмотрено финансирование на 2014 год в размере 5,6 млн.руб., на 2015-2016 годы - 20,1 и 11,6 млн. соответственно.
 На 2014 год запланирован ремонт девяти Су-33 на сумму 1,033 млрд.руб., на 2015-16 гг. – по три машины ежегодно (373 и 393 млн.руб.). Из самолетов семейства Су-27 в 2014 г. должно быть отремонтировано четыре (170 млн.руб.), в последующие два года – по девять истребителей ежегодно (1,115 и 1,1174 млрд.руб.). В нынешнем году ожидается сдача из ремонта четырех Су-24М/МР (201 млн.руб.), в следующие два года – три и четыре машины соответственно (138 и 193 млн.руб.). По «ветеранам» Ил-18 планируется ремонт одного на текущий год (46 млн.руб.) и по два ежегодно в 2015-16 гг. (109 и 115 млн.руб.). Пять Ил-20 и семь Ил-22 пройдут через капитальный ремонт в течение трех лет (в 2014 г. – два Ил-20 и четыре Ил-22 (98 и 170 млн.руб.), 2015 – один Ил-20 и два Ил-22 (49 и 104 млн.), 2016 – два Ил-20 и один Ил-22 (103 и 55 млн.). Откровенно приятны цифры по планам ремонта Ил-38 морской авиации: 17 машин за три года (семь в нынешнем, по пять в последующие два года)." Фото здесь : alexeyvvo - 20 АРЗ: планы по освоению ремонта палубных истребителей Су-33

----------


## Fencer

Открытие военного аэродрома после реконструкции состоится в Крымске

----------


## AC

Ил-76МД-90А покрасили -- новой русской краской:
Новости 
предприятия

+ фото:
http://www.aviastar-sp.ru/press_cent...252/?PAGEN_1=1

----------


## Panda-9

На Балтийской косе восстанавливают гидроаэродром для самолётов-амфибий - Новый Калининград .Ru
Так неожиданно, что аж не верится. Особенно в части подогрева ВПП. Есть легенда, что у немцев подогрев был (против обледенения), но это всё-таки легенда, миф.

----------


## AC

> На Балтийской косе восстанавливают гидроаэродром для самолётов-амфибий - Новый Калининград .Ru
> Так неожиданно, что аж не верится. Особенно в части подогрева ВПП. Есть легенда, что у немцев подогрев был (против обледенения), но это всё-таки легенда, миф.


А чего?.. Там же сейчас АЭС строят -- так что можно прямо с атомным подогревом и сделать...  :Cool:

----------


## Panda-9

> А чего?.. Там же сейчас АЭС строят -- так что можно прямо с атомным подогревом и сделать...


АЭС заморозили, чуть дальше, чем на этапе котлована. Не строят.

----------


## Fencer

Фотографии с Ту-214ОН RF-64525 Ту-214ОН "Открытое небо" - самолёт специального назначения

----------


## OKA

"Такой огромный авиазавод, как казанский, не должен выпускать лишь полтора-два самолета в год"
09.07.2014 	
Будучи в Казани, Сергей Шойгу хотел осмотреть Ту-334, но сделать ему этого не удалось

Завершилась длившаяся с середины прошлого десятилетия эпопея Казанского авиазавода с парой самолетов Ту-214ОН, создававшихся по программе "Открытое небо", - на днях военным передали вторую машину. По словам экспертов "БИЗНЕС Online", это была большая и сложная работа, и ее успешное завершение демонстрирует то, что завод, несмотря ни на что, еще жив.

"...С пугающей точностью"
4 июля самолет Ту-214ОН был передан заказчику, сообщила пресс-служба Казанского авиационного завода им. Горбунова (КАЗ). Машина перелетела к месту базирования, на подмосковный аэродром Чкаловский. Это второй самолет программы "Договора открытого неба" (ДОН), построенный в Казани. Первенец взлетел 1 июня 2011 года, а военным (программу курирует генштаб) его передали в августе 2013-го. Второй борт начали строить в 2009 году (первый полет - 18 декабря 2013-го). Эти два самолета должны заменить летающие сегодня по программе ОН порядком устаревшие Ту-154М-ЛК1 и Ан-30Б.

Цель ДОН, который подписали 34 страны, - мониторинг военной деятельности друг друга и соблюдения действующих договоров в области контроля над вооружениями. Режим открытого неба позволяет "легальным разведчикам" совершать облеты территорий друг друга, знакомиться с военной инфраструктурой, отслеживать изменения в ней. При этом состав и характеристики спецаппаратуры на борту ограничены, а во время полета маршрут и работа приборов контролируются представителями наблюдаемой стороны... Россия, например, инспектирует американский ядерный арсенал. Интересно, что инспектирующая сторона должна за 72 часа уведомить о полете - это позволит укрыть уязвимое или секретное военное оборудование. "БИЗНЕС Online" писал о том, что сегодня американские военные с разведчиками пытаются убедить Белый дом отказать Ту-214ОН в полетах над США - дескать, борт оснащен комплектом электронной аппаратуры обнаружения, который "позволит Москве следить за американскими ядерными объектами с пугающей точностью и детальностью". Российская сторона такие намерения отрицает.

Экипаж самолета - пять человек: командир, второй пилот, бортинженер, штурман и радист-переводчик (в кабине летчиков предусмотрено место для контролера от наблюдаемой стороны). В отсеке операторов - пять автоматизированных рабочих мест. Общее число членов миссии и группы сопровождения в наблюдательном полете может достигать 31 человека, в транзитном перелете - 56 человек. Добавим, что Ту-214ОН весьма дороги: первый стоит 2,348 млрд., второй - 2,535 млрд. рублей.

"Это не экономика!"
Кое-что о программе Ту-214ОН, в частности, о сотрудничестве с КАЗом, "БИЗНЕС Online" рассказал заместитель генерального конструктора ОАО "Концерн "Вега", главный конструктор авиационной системы наблюдения "Открытое небо" Вартан Шахгеданов.
- Вартан Нерсесович, как оцените работу Казанского авиазавода?
- Очень хорошее, тесное взаимодействие, в том числе, с новым руководством, особенно с заместителем технического директора Сергеем Шмаровым. На последнем этапе все было просто блестяще. Но в целом, мое мнение: такой огромный завод не должен выпускать лишь полтора-два самолета в год. Все строится достаточно долго, и очень увеличиваются цены. Когда-то давно планировали на каждый самолет миллион долларов, потом - 1 миллиард 300 миллионов рублей, а получилось - 1 миллиард 900 миллионов. Второй самолет уже проектировался из расчета 2 миллиарда 300 миллионов. Это не экономика!
- Эти две машины чем-то отличаются друг от друга?
- Они совершенно идентичны. Да и не могут отличаться. Дело в том, что это не самолет с аппаратурой, как, например, Ту-214Р, а авиационная система наблюдения. Ее изюминка в том, что она самодостаточна. В ее составе обязательно должно быть все, и поэтому она, помимо самого самолета и бортовой аппаратуры, включает наземную аппаратуру обработки результатов наблюдательного полета, комплекс наземных тест-объектов, по которым можно в любой момент проверить качество бортовой аппаратуры, еще - учебно-тренировочные средства, которые состоят из двух учебных классов и процедурных тренажеров. Все это завязано в один узел, и два разных самолета было бы очень трудно увязать в такую систему.
- Что дальше будет с машинами?
-Оба самолета сейчас находятся в Чкаловском. Наземную часть, согласно решению начальника генштаба, мы должны передать на базу в Кубинке. После ВВС должны решить, куда пойдут учебно-тренировочные средства. Пока ясно только, что учебный класс по самолету пойдет в Чкаловское, все остальное не определено... И на этом наша опытно-конструкторская работа заканчивается. Следующий шаг - эксплуатация. Будут ли нас привлекать, буду ли отказы, ремонты, предсказать невозможно. Когда мы взлетели первый раз на предварительных испытаниях, и у нас вдруг все заработало, я даже удивился - система-то очень большая. Думаю, опытная эксплуатация должна пройти успешно.
- Решены ли проблемы с международной сертификацией российских самолетов по программе "Открытое небо"?
- США подписали формат сертификации Ан-30Б с цифровым аппаратом отечественного производства. И после этого выдвинули столько усложнений этого вопроса!.. Я сейчас посадил двух аспирантов, и мы трудимся для рекомендаций МИДу, как из этого положения выходить... На мой взгляд, Ту-214 будет проще им предъявить. В основном, потому, что самые большие вопросы вызывают цифровые фотоаппараты, а на Ту-214 у нас немецкие фотоаппараты, то есть аппараты американских союзников, досконально им известные, они даже закупили их программное обеспечение для изучения.
- Правда ли, что один Ту-214 предназначен для полетов над Европой, а второй - над Северной Америкой?
- Нет, они могут летать где угодно. Но, конечно, их главное предназначение - работа за океаном, потому что Ан-30 океан перелететь почти не может: один раз перелетел - чуть не погиб.

"Сильно сомневаюсь, что Ту-334 когда-нибудь пропустят"
Среди прочего, Шахгеданов рассказал о любопытном эпизоде создания российского самолета для "Открытого неба". Оказывается, изначально "Вега" выступала за то, чтобы носителем был не Ту-214, а Ту-334.
"Ту-334 для нас очень удобный самолет, - отметил заместитель генерального конструктора "Веги". - Во-первых, Ту-214 великоват, а это экономика производства и самолета. Между тем, по летным характеристикам, Ту-334 точно так же, с посадкой в Кефлавике (крупнейший аэропорт Исландии - авт.), долетит до США. И места для аппаратуры в нем хватает.
Во-вторых, что очень важно, у Ту-334 двигатели, можно сказать, наверху - это оптимально. В частности, я очень беспокоился, не будут ли выхлопные струи двигателей Ту-214 мешать работе инфракрасной аппаратуры. Мы очень долго с Туполевым работали над этой темой, и, слава богу, все оказалось благополучно... Радиолокатор надо располагать в центре масс, потому что на него очень влияют крен, тангаж, - все эти углы. На Ту-334 так расположить аппаратуру удобнее... Кабина у Ту-334 точно такая же, как на Ту-214, то есть, все, что сейчас сделали по Ту-214, туда легко перенести. Но я сильно сомневаюсь, что Ту-334 когда-нибудь пропустят. Это дело ОАКа, а он ставку делает на "Суперджет" и МС-21

Словом, если бы сейчас встал вопрос о том, чтобы сделать самолет ОН поменьше, я бы выступал за Ту-334, хотя многие и говорят, что он устаревший. Кстати, во время недавнего посещения Казанского авиазавода Сергей Шойгу интересовался этим самолетом, даже хотел пойти посмотреть, но, насколько я знаю, не дошел. Получилось так, что у Шойгу была программа, и Ту-334 специально готовили для осмотра - министр им интересовался. Потом что-то такое произошло, и он бегом пробежал по Ту-214, ничего не спросив, и улетел".
Любопытное дополнение сделал источник "БИЗНЕС Online" в авиаотрасли: "Неудавшийся осмотр Шойгу напоминает мне историю с бывшим министром обороны Сергеем Ивановым. Перед его визитом на КАПО приехал его адъютант. Чью уж команду он выполнял, не знаю, но он сделал все так, чтобы Иванов не дошел до Ту-334... А так, самолет готовый стоит, опытная эксплуатация возможна".

Что касается Ту-214ОН, то источник отметил сложность работы и ее имиджевую важность для предприятия: "Работа важная - самолеты напичканы современной аппаратурой. И поэтому факт ее выполнения говорит о том, что казанский завод еще жив. Люди видят, что хоть только и спецборта, но он еще делает". О том же "БИЗНЕС Online" рассказал советник премьер-министра РТ Назир Киреев: "Я бы сказал, что, сдав вторую машину, КАПО подтвердило сохранение квалификации - там же проблема с кадрами. То есть это уже большое достижение. Впрочем, Эдуард Соркин (директор Казанского инженерного центра ОАО "Туполев" - авт.) сегодня начал привлекать понемножечку товарищей, которые некогда ушли с завода. Это дает результаты".
Тимур Латыпов
08.07.2014
Права на данный материал принадлежат Бизнес online.
Материал был размещен правообладателем в открытом доступе."
"Такой огромный авиазавод, как казанский, не должен выпускать лишь полтора-два самолета в год" - ВПК.name

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 14 июл — РИА Новости. Российские бомбардировщики в рамках плановых учений разнородных сил Черноморского флота в акватории Черного моря отработали нанесение удара по отряду кораблей условного противника, сообщила пресс-служба министерства обороны.
"В Черном море ударная авиационная группа стратегических бомбардировщиков ТУ-95 МС во взаимодействии с самолетами Су-27 и Су-24, надводными кораблями и береговыми ракетно-артиллерийскими войсками Черноморского флота отработала нанесение ракетного удара по отряду кораблей условного противника", — говорится в сообщении.
По сообщению ведомства, в ходе выполнения боевого упражнения использовался самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50 в сопровождении самолетов прикрытия Су-27. По плану учений, А-50 отработал задачи обнаружения и сопровождения воздушных целей и кораблей, оповещения командных пунктов учения о воздушной и надводной обстановке, а также задачи управления самолётами истребительной и ударной авиации при их наведении на воздушные, наземные и морские цели.
Вместе с самолетами стратегической авиации нанесение удара по условной цели отработали и самолеты Су-24 морской авиации, а также ударная группа из трех ракетных кораблей и расчеты береговых ракетных комплексов "Бастион" Черноморского флота."

Российские бомбардировщики отработали условный удар в Черном море | РИА Новости

----------


## Muller

> "МОСКВА, 14 июл — РИА Новости. Российские бомбардировщики в рамках плановых учений разнородных сил Черноморского флота в акватории Черного моря отработали нанесение удара по отряду кораблей условного противника, сообщила пресс-служба министерства обороны.
> "В Черном море ударная авиационная группа стратегических бомбардировщиков ТУ-95 МС во взаимодействии с самолетами Су-27 и Су-24, надводными кораблями и береговыми ракетно-артиллерийскими войсками Черноморского флота отработала нанесение ракетного удара по отряду кораблей условного противника", — говорится в сообщении.
> По сообщению ведомства, в ходе выполнения боевого упражнения использовался самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50 в сопровождении самолетов прикрытия Су-27. По плану учений, А-50 отработал задачи обнаружения и сопровождения воздушных целей и кораблей, оповещения командных пунктов учения о воздушной и надводной обстановке, а также задачи управления самолётами истребительной и ударной авиации при их наведении на воздушные, наземные и морские цели.
> Вместе с самолетами стратегической авиации нанесение удара по условной цели отработали и самолеты Су-24 морской авиации, а также ударная группа из трех ракетных кораблей и расчеты береговых ракетных комплексов "Бастион" Черноморского флота."
> 
> Российские бомбардировщики отработали условный удар в Черном море | РИА Новости


Интересно, чем именно наносили удар по кораблям Ту-95МС.

----------


## Avia M

Очередная партия Су-34...Новости Aviation EXplorer: ВВС России передается партия из трех фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34

----------


## Muller

> Очередная партия Су-34...Новости Aviation EXplorer: ВВС России передается партия из трех фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34


вторая аэ в Морозовске перевооружается.

----------


## ОБУ

В российских ВВС создадут 14 бригад авиации и вертолетных полков — Александр Тихонов — Российская газета

----------


## Антоха

27 июля в 8-30 утра, во время выполнения планового тренировочного полёта (перед демонстрационным выступлением по случаю дня ВМФ), в Астраханской области произошла катастрофа истребителя МиГ-29 (б/н 29), принадлежащего ЦБП дислоцированного на аэродроме Приволжский.
Погиб лётчик 1-го класса подполковник Двинянинов Алексей Всеволодович (42 года, выпускник Армавирского училища лётчиков / 1993 год).  
Как сообщили в Министерстве обороны РФ, лётчик потерпевшего крушение самолёта пытался спасти истребитель. "Руководитель полетов дал пилоту команду катапультироваться. Однако лётчик, пытаясь спасти машину, не бросил штурвал и погиб", - заявил официальный представитель военного ведомства генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков. 

Светлая память тебе Алёша! Спасибо за помощь которую ты всегда мне оказывал!



У Алексея осталась жена и двое детей. Для желающих оказать материальную помощь открыт счет: 4230 1810 5004 7000 3545 БИК 041203785 Отделение Астрахань филиал ПРУ ОАО "МиНБ" (московский индустриальный банк). для Двиняниновой Елены Александровны.

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в Комсомольске-Минобороны подняло по тревоге истребители Су-35 23-его "Таллинского" авиаполка с аэродрома "Дзёмги"

----------


## Тriton

> Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС РФ очередную партию многоцелевых истребителей Су-30М2, сообщили журналистам во вторник в пресс-службе компании.
> "Компания "Сухой" передала в войска в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа 2014 года партию многоцелевых истребителей Су-30М2", — сообщили в пресс-службе, не уточнив количество самолетов.
> По данным пресс-службы, на аэродроме города Комсомольск-на-Амуре на востоке России комиссия ВВС проверила техническую документацию боевых машин. Военные лётчики испытали их на земле и в воздухе.
> "Новые самолеты вылетели к месту своей дислокации. В этом году военно-воздушным силам будут переданы еще несколько Су-30М2", — говорится в пресс-релизе.



РИА Новости ВВС России получили новую партию истребителей Су-30М2 | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

День ВВС в Липецке отметят выступлениями пилотажных групп / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8АМТШ для арктических широт скоро выйдет на испытания | Техносфера Россия Технологии развития

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 6 августа. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод (У-УАЗ) холдинга "Вертолеты России" изготовил 850-й вертолет типа Ми-171. Юбилейной машиной стал Ми-171А1, построенный для бразильской коммерческой авиакомпании "Atlas Taxi Aereo", сообщили в среду ИТАР-ТАСС в пресс-службе холдинга.

"Рособоронэкспорт": Россия в 2014 году завершит поставку в Китай 48 вертолетов Ми-171

"Ми-171А1 - одна из самых современных серийных модификаций всемирно известного вертолета типа Ми-8/17. Для использования компанией "Atlas Taxi Aereo" Ми-171А1 получил одобрение сертификата типа в Авиационном регистре Бразилии в 2005 году, после чего У-УАЗ начал поставки этих вертолетов", - сказал собеседник.

По данным "Вертолетов России", Mи-171A1, используемые нефтяной компанией Petrobras для обеспечения буровых работ во влажных лесах Бразилии, отличились безотказностью и эффективностью. "К примеру, за год интенсивной эксплуатации один вертолет налетал более тысячи часов (в среднем по 120 часов в месяц), переместив около 600 тонн грузов, - преимущественно бурового оборудования на внешней подвеске", - пояснили в пресс-службе холдинга.

На предприятии добавили, что выпуск юбилейного вертолета совпал с празднованием 75-летия У-УАЗ: к выпуску вертолетов У-УАЗ приступил в 1956 году - одновременно с самолетами началось производство вертолетов Ка-15, Ка-18 и Ка-25, а в 1980-х годах завод начал строить первые модели вертолетов типа Ми-8/17. Сейчас на У-УАЗ выпускаются различные модификации вертолетов типа Ми-8/17, включая коммерческие Ми-8АМТ, Ми-171, Ми-171А1 и Ми-171Е.

"Здесь изготавливаются опытные образцы нового вертолета Ми-171А2, в котором применяются современные и перспективные разработки и материалы, предприятие производит также продукцию военного назначения - военно-транспортные вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-171Ш. В ближайшее время на заводе будет освоен выпуск новых модификаций этих вертолетов - Ми-8АМТШ-В и Ми-8АМТШ-ВА", - добавили в холдинге."

http://itar-tass.com/sibir-news/1363019

"Поставки российского арктического вертолета планируют начать в 2015 г
09:1908.08.2014 (обновлено: 09:40 08.08.2014)5068501
Арктическая версия вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-В максимально соответствует задачам эксплуатации в сложных метеоусловиях арктической зоны. Она разрабатывается с учетом специфики применения в условиях низких температур и ограниченной видимости при полетах.

УЛАН-УДЭ, 8 авг — РИА Новости. Поставки первых экземпляров арктической версии вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-В могут начаться уже в следующем году, сообщил журналистам управляющий директор Улан-Удэнского авиационного завода Леонид Белых.

"В принципе, все готово для него. Опытный экземпляр готовится к запуску, теперь решение за Минобороны. Если в этом году подпишем договор, то в следущем году появится", — сказал Белых, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос РИА Новости.
По его словам, вертолет полностью приспособлен для аномально низких температур.

Арктический вертолет максимально соответствует задачам эксплуатации в сложных метеоусловиях арктической зоны и Крайнего Севера. Он разрабатывается с учетом специфики применения в условиях низких температур, ограниченной видимости при выполнении полетов, в том числе во время полярной ночи. Вертолет способен выполнять полеты даже при затруднениях с ориентированием, например, во время пропадания спутниковых сигналов."

РИА Новости  Поставки российского арктического вертолета планируют начать в 2015 г | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД, 8 августа. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 ожидают перемены и новая жизнь, которая может продлиться еще лет пятнадцать, заявил вице-премьер правительства РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.

Он побывал на предприятиях оборонно-промышленного комплекса Нижнего Новгорода, в том числе и на авиастроительном заводе "Сокол", создававшем эти самолеты до 1992 года.

"Сейчас самолет модернизируется, и это делается здесь, в Нижнем Новгороде, на авиазаводе "Сокол". И этот самолет послужит, я вам скажу, совершенно точно еще лет пятнадцать в самых разных и новых вариантах, отвечающих современным формам вооруженной борьбы", - заметил Рогозин.

Истребитель МиГ-31 Рогозин назвал уникальным и "не имеющим себе равных". По словам вице-премьера, самолет, летающий практически "на гиперзвуке", имеет перспективы, и его производство необходимо восстановить. "Это мнение было высказано на парламентских слушаниях в Госдуме и поддержано представителями Минобороны, военно-промышленной комиссии, представителями промышленности и депутатами профильного комитета Госдумы", - сказал Рогозин.
О самолете

МиГ-31 - двухместный сверхзвуковой всепогодный истребитель-перехватчик дальнего радиуса действия. Группа из четырех таких самолетов способна контролировать воздушное пространство протяженностью по фронту 800-900 км.

Комитет Госдумы по обороне: Генштаб решил создать на базе МиГ-31 новый самолет МиГ-41

Серийное производство МиГ-31 начали в 1979 году. С тех пор его улучшали, модернизировали, приспосабливали для решения новых боевых задач.

В начале 1992 года на вооружении войск ПВО стран СНГ находилось более 200 истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31. 24 самолета этой серии были поставлены Китаю.

ОАО "Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" - одно из старейших авиастроительных предприятий России, имеющее более чем 80-летний опыт создания военной авиационной техники. В соответствии с государственным оборонным заказом предприятие осуществляет ремонт и модернизацию самолетов МиГ-31. Завод входит в состав Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Рогозин: истребитель МиГ-31 модернизируется и прослужит еще 15 лет в ВВС России

----------


## APKAH

> В начале 1992 года на вооружении войск ПВО стран СНГ находилось более 200 истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31. 24 самолета этой серии были поставлены Китаю.


Грубые ляпы лучше разоблачать сразу. Даже ИТАР-ТАСС не глядя, разносит "западные вести" - информацию из зарубежных источниках о наших самолётах...

Только за 1990-1991 года было выпущено около 100 Миг-31. То есть на 1992 год на вооружении стран СНГ не могло быть всего 200 машин, было как минимум 450 Миг-31 различных модификаций. Выпускался самолёт до 1994 года (выпущено 505 машин). За рубеж не поставлялся, хотя желающие купить его были.

К 2000 году (с начала выпуска в 1978 году) с МиГ-31 произошло 35 авиапроисшествий, в том числе 12 катастроф, причем 19 из них - по вине летчиков. Помощник главкома ВВС РФ Александр Дробышевский охарактеризовал МиГ-31 кратко: «Машина сложная, но очень надежная».

----------


## Fencer

Приморские штурмовики садятся прямо на федеральную трассу – Новости Mail.Ru

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8АМТШ для арктических широт скоро выйдет на испытания | Техносфера Россия Технологии развития

----------


## Panda-9

Российская авиабаза в Белоруссии разместится в Барановичах | РИА Новости

----------


## Panda-9

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - ВВС РФ впервые планируют полет перехватчиков МиГ-31 над Северном полюсом

----------


## Panda-9

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Главком ВВС: учебный самолет Як-152 будет создан к 2016 году

----------


## Panda-9

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Главком ВВС: перехватчик на смену МиГ-31 поступит в российские войска до 2025 года
В общем, много чего сегодня сказал Главком.

----------


## Fencer

На ВАСО завершена программа облета четвертого самолета Ан-148, предназначенного для Минобороны России http://abireg.ru/n_40876.html

----------


## Panda-9

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Испытания самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-100 начнут в 2017 году

Что будет платформой: Ил-76 по-прежнему?

----------


## Muller

> ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Испытания самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-100 начнут в 2017 году
> 
> Что будет платформой: Ил-76 по-прежнему?


Судя по ранее появлявшимся фотографиям моделей - да, Ил-76 с ПС-90

----------


## OKA

"Су-34 покорили Северный полюс

Летчики Западного военного округа (ЗВО) выполнили полет над акваторией Северного Ледовитого океана и достигли крайней северной точки Земного шара.

Экипажи четырех Су-34начали свой учебно-тренировочный полет в Мончегорске (Мурманская область). Расстояние более 50 тысяч километров летчики преодолели за 3 дня, проведя в воздухе за это время по 20 часов каждый.

В ходе перелета экипажи дважды дозаправились в воздухе. Данная операция проводилась парами. Летчики синхронно выполняли подход к воздушному танкеру и одновременно закачивали топливо в баки.

Перед большим полетом летчики ЗВО выполнили перелет с аэродрома в Воронежской области на военный аэродром в Мурманской области, преодолев более 2,5 тысяч километров без посадок и дозаправок. "

Су-34 покорили Северный полюс - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Fencer

Празднование 35-летия 344 ЦБП и ПЛС. Торжок 28/06/2014 - YouTube

----------


## OKA

"Новые вертолеты Улан-удэнского авиазавода        alexeyvvo     15 августа, 23:43
    На прошедших выходных УУАЗ широко отмечал свое 75-летие. В сети появилось достаточно много интересных фотографий построенных и находящихся в стадии строительства вертолетов семейства Ми-8АМТ/Ми-171.
    Ми-8АМТ для Казахстана"

Много фото здесь : alexeyvvo - Новые вертолеты Улан-удэнского авиазавода

----------


## ОБУ

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация Очередные Су-34 готовы к сдаче заказчику?

----------


## stream

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация Очередные Су-34 готовы к сдаче заказчику?


когда облетаются и пройдут процедуру сдачи заказчику

----------


## Fencer

Шесть самолетов Су-30СМ и Як-130 принял у авиазавода зампред правительства РФ в Иркутске
http://irkutskmedia.ru/news/economic...stva-rf-v.html

----------


## Fencer

Самый старый истребитель оставят в разведке - Известия

----------


## Muller

> Самый старый истребитель оставят в разведке - Известия


эта информация вроде как двухлетней давности. С тех пор все, увы, поменялось :-(

----------


## Fencer

> эта информация вроде как двухлетней давности. С тех пор все, увы, поменялось :-(


Действительно,просмотрел...  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Gefest83

Самолет МиГ-31 разбился в районе Армавира, экипаж не пострадал — Новости (Происшествия, крушение, россия, самолет, пострадавшие) — sibnovosti.ru

----------


## OKA

> Самолет МиГ-31 разбился в районе Армавира, экипаж не пострадал — Новости (Происшествия, крушение, россия, самолет, пострадавшие) — sibnovosti.ru


На лайфньюсе пишут, что пилоты травмированы :

'Катапультировавшиеся пилоты МиГ-31 получили переломы позвоночника. Самолет упал во время учений в районе Армавира.

Два пилота, выполнявшие учебно-тактический полет на МиГ-31 в районе Армавира, получили тяжелые травмы при катапультировании. Оба летчика получили компрессионный перелом позвоночника. Вероятнее всего, травмы были получены из-за катапультирования на низкой высоте и вызваны жестким приземлением обоих летчиков.

– Пилоты доставлены в городскую больницу № 3 г. Армавира. Диагноз у обоих – компрессионный перелом позвоночника, – подтвердили LifeNews в городской больнице Армавира. – Оба пилота родом из Челябинской области, в настоящий момент им оказывается вся необходимая медицинская помощь.

Напомним, самолет несколько раз пытался зайти на посадку, но не смог выпустить шасси. Пилоты пытались устранить неполадки, однако неоднократные попытки не привели к желаемому результату. В итоге пилотами было принято решение на катапультирование."

Катапультировавшиеся пилоты МиГ-31 получили переломы позвоночника - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"Упавший в Геленджике Ми-8 участвовал в Гидроавиасалоне-2014

Вертолет взорвался при падении на взлетно-посадочную полосу после авиашоу.

Один из вертолетов Ми-8, перевозивший флаги, взорвался после неудачной попытки сесть в аэропорту Геленджика. По данным LifeNews, погибли два члена экипажа, один получил травмы. Очевидцы сообщили, что на земле никто не пострадал.

– В 15:29 вертолет Ми-8 пытался совершить посадку а аэропорту. С первого раза посадить не удалось, когда второй раз он коснулся земли, его швырнуло в сторону ветром, и произошел взрыв. Сейчас на месте работают сотрудники правоохранительных органов, пожарные машины и кареты скорой медицинской помощи, – рассказали LifeNews в правоохранительных службах региона.

На борту вертолета находились КВС Валерий Крамаров, второй пилот Игорь Ходак и борт-механик Геннадий Косенко. По данным LifeNews, потерпевшему крушение Ми-8 с бортовым номером RA-24255 27 лет. С августа 2013 года он принадлежит авиакомпании ПАНХ Краснодар.

Десятая международная выставка «Гидроавиасалон-2014» открылась в Геленджике утром 4 сентября зрелищным шоу: выступили российские пилотажные группы «Соколы России», «Стрижи» и вертолетная группа «Беркуты». В этом году в выставке участвуют свыше 180 компаний со всего мира. Свою продукцию представят не только российские предприятия, но и компании Украины, Китая, Франции, Индии, Индонезии, Вьетнама и других стран."

Упавший в Геленджике Ми-8 участвовал в Гидроавиасалоне-2014 - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

Мои соболезнования семьям и близким погибших пилотов...

----------


## OKA

"В аэропорту Геленджика разбился вертолет Ми-8, два человека погибли

Происшествия 4 сентября, 15:35 дата обновления: 4 сентября, 17:30 UTC+4

Вертолет участвовал в выступлениях на "Гидроавиасалоне", причиной ЧП могла стать ошибка экипажа

ГЕЛЕНДЖИК, 4 сентября. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. В Краснодарском крае в аэропорту Геленджика при посадке потерпел крушение вертолет Ми-8. В результате ЧП погибли два человека и один пострадал, сообщил представитель Южного регионального центра МЧС.

Что известно об аварии в Геленджике

Вертолет упал в районе взлетно-посадочной полосы местного аэропорта примерно в 15.40 мск.

В аэропорту Геленджика потерпел крушение вертолет Ми-8, два человека погибли .

Ранее сообщалось, что сначала возник огонь, потом раздалось два хлопка и повалил черный дым. К месту падения вертолета сразу же подъехали несколько машин экстренных служб, которые начали тушить огонь. Через некоторое время пожарным удалось ликвидировать возгорание.

По словам представителя МЧС, вертолет был гражданский. По предварительным данным, он принадлежал ООО "Авиационная компания ПАНХ". 

Ми-8 мог разбиться из-за ошибки экипажа

Причиной катастрофы вертолета Ми-8 в Геленджике могла стать ошибка экипажа, сообщили в Росавиации.

Росавиация проверяет авиакомпанию "ПАНХ" после катастрофы Ми-8 в Геленджике

"Наиболее вероятной причиной случившегося является ошибка экипажа, допущенная при перемещении вертолета после зависания над взлетно-посадочной полосой", - отметил собеседник агентства. По его словам, "воздушное судно хвостовым винтом задело покрытие летного поля, после чего хвостовой винт был разрушен, а вертолет опрокинулся набок и загорелся".

Обстоятельства происшествия, как отметили в Росавиации, будут устанавливать специалисты Межгосударственного авиационного комитета.

Следствие уже начало доследственную проверку. На месте ЧП работает оперативная группа.

Вертолет участвовал в "Гидроавиасалоне"

Разбившийся Ми-8 участвовал в показательных выступлениях на открывшемся в четверг юбилейном 10-м "Гидроавиасалоне". 

Форум собрал более 180 российских организаций, а также 14 делегаций из-за рубежа.

После катастрофы задержаны три рейса

После авиакатастрофы в Геленджике были задержаны три рейса: авиакомпании "Аэрофлот" в Москву, "Уральских авиалиний" - в Екатеринбург и авиакомпании "Россия" - в Санкт-Петербург.

Как сообщили в управляющей компании "Базэл Аэро", пассажиры задержанных рейсов будут отправлены из аэропорта Анапы. 

Сам аэропорт Геленджика будет закрыт, ориентировочно до 18.00 мск."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Происшествия - В аэропорту Геленджика разбился вертолет Ми-8, два человека погибли

----------


## Pilot

А какое отношение имеет ПАНХ к ВВС России? 

У МиГ-31 не вышла передняя стойка, пытались "постучать" о полосу, но не помогло, поэтому вышли. Машина из Канска

----------


## Fencer

> А какое отношение имеет ПАНХ к ВВС России?


Действительно...

----------


## OKA

> А какое отношение имеет ПАНХ к ВВС России?


{Вертолет участвовал в выступлениях на "Гидроавиасалоне"}

Если "Гидроавиасалон" не имеет отношения к ВВС России, то значит и происшедшее тоже, наверное...

А где учились погибшие пилоты  ?

----------


## Pilot

сегодня наблюдал в небе

----------


## ОБУ

Морская авиация до конца года получит 10 истребителей МиГ-29К — Российская газета
Это где так на предельно малых летают?

----------


## Антоха

> сегодня наблюдал в небе


Дрова с Луховиц вывозят на полигон. Теперь это мишени:(

----------


## Pilot

> Дрова с Луховиц вывозят на полигон. Теперь это мишени:(


в день по 4 штуки

----------


## Fencer

Smit_Smitty LJ - Авиабаза Центральная Угловая приняла эстафету масштабных учений МТО ВВО

----------


## Fencer

Smit_Smitty LJ - Экипажи армейской авиации черниговской авиабазы вылетели на учения «Мирная миссия-2014»

----------


## Fencer

09.09.14 Российские бомбардировщики имитировали удар крылатыми ракетами по США - Военный паритет

----------


## OKA

"СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ, 12 сен — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ будет использовать в Крыму четыре аэродрома: "Гвардейское", "Кача", "Саки" и "Бельбек", сообщил в интервью РИА Новости и.о. губернатора Севастополя Сергей Меняйло."

РИА Новости Меняйло: Россия разместит военную авиацию на четырех аэродромах Крыма | РИА Новости


"Меняйло: Севастополь готов принять "Мистрали" и купить завод Порошенко

15:0012.09.2014 (обновлено: 17:13 12.09.2014)263484

О том, как этот процесс проходит сегодня, какие конкретные задачи предстоит решить Крыму и Севастополю, рассказал руководителю профильной редакции агентства РИА Новости Сергею Сафронову бывший заместитель командующего Черноморским флотом, а ныне исполняющий обязанности губернатора Севастополя вице-адмирал Сергей Меняйло.

Воссоединение Крыма с Россией стало, пожалуй, главным событием этого года даже на фоне украинского кризиса, боевых действий на юго-востоке Украине и санкций Запада в отношении России.

Очевидно, что в первую очередь это связано с огромным позитивным воздействием этого события на российский народ,особенно на фоне негатива, связанного с Украиной и санкциями.

Однако после первых месяцев эйфории в Крыму и Севастополе началась трудная и сложная организационная работа в новых субъектах в составе Российской Федерации.

О том, как этот процесс проходит сегодня, какие конкретные задачи предстоит решить Крыму и Севастополю, рассказал руководителю профильной редакции агентства РИА Новости Сергею Сафронову бывший заместитель командующего Черноморским флотом, а ныне исполняющий обязанности губернатора Севастополя вице-адмирал Сергей Меняйло.

— Сергей Иванович, сначала несколько вопросов, связанных с вашей предыдущей работой, точнее службой на Черноморском флоте. Как флот будет развиваться в новых условиях, как власти собираются помогать ЧФ?

— Сразу к делу. Уже принято решение о создании Крымской военно-морской базы в Донузлаве. Ранее, в советские времена, здесь находился запасный командный пункт Черноморского флота. Командиром базы уже назначен капитан первого ранга Юрий Земский. Оргштатная структура базы уже утверждена. Состав сил пока не определен, но в советские времена там базировались, в частности, десантные корабли на воздушной подушке типа "Зубр".

Глобально с военными мы решили вопрос следующим образом — Минобороны России сейчас проводит инвентаризацию объектов, которые ранее использовались Военно-морскими силами Украины. Те объекты, которые будут нужны Минобороны, будут ему переданы, остальные останутся в ведении города.

Например, автопарк, бывшее севастопольское автотранспортное предприятие при разделе ЧФ СССР в 1997 году отдали Украине вместе с еще несколькими земельными участками в Севастополе и Балаклаве. Нужны они теперь флоту или нет? Будем смотреть и решать.

— Насколько я понимаю, статус Севастополя, как главной базы Черноморского флота, сохраняется. В то же время Балаклава останется туристическом городом?

— Севастополь, безусловно, сохранит статус главной базы ЧФ. В Балаклаве же будем развивать туризм. Сейчас там, в бывшей главной базе подводных лодок ЧФ находится Музей холодной войны, на том самом месте, где в советские времена в гранитной скале была сделана штольня для захода и укрытия подводных лодок на случай ядерной войны.

То есть как пункт базирования подлодок Балаклава не рассматривается, может быть, там будут дислоцированы отдельные части Черноморского флота.

— Что будет с аэродромом Бельбек?

— Есть решение правительства РФ о том, что Бельбек будет аэродромом совместного базирования, двойного назначения — военного и гражданского, причем как внутрироссийского, так и международного. Сейчас разбираемся с имуществом. Думаем, кому на баланс передавать взлетную полосу.

Для базирования военных самолетов там надо будет делать дополнительные стоянки и площадки, сооружать аэровокзал для гражданских рейсов. Хотели запустить его уже сейчас, для этого провели экспертизу полосы. Пока она позволяет производить лишь две посадки Боинга 737 в сутки. Это мало, нужно производить реконструкцию полосы.

— Как обстоят дела с судоремонтом? Ведь в городе аж три судоремонтных завода — 13-й и 92-й Минобороны и бывший Севастопольский морской завод имени Орджоникидзе, владельцем которого является президент Украины Петр Порошенко.

— Здесь целый комплекс вопросов. С военными заводами вопросов нет — 13-й завод Минобороны уже загружен заказами практически на 100 процентов мощностей.

Основная проблема — это Севморзавод (бывший имени Орджоникидзе). Идет процесс инвентаризации, уточняются долги предприятия перед городом. Собственник (Петр Порошенко — ред) выставил его на продажу. По нему в правовом поле уже работают представители ОСК.

— Возможно, имеет смысл его выкупить и передать 13-му заводу, если он уже загружен на 100 процентов?

— Мы рассматриваем вопрос комплексного судоремонта. Наша программа предусматривает возможность вхождения некоторых цехов и мощностей СМЗ в состав 13-й завода, например, 50-тысячного дока, причалов.

— "Мистрали" он сможет ремонтировать?

— Пока эту тему мы не проговаривали. Но думаю, что ЧФ к базированию "Мистралей" готов. Минобороны планирует развитие инфраструктуры для флота. Будет реконструкция и развитие инфраструктуры.

Но уже сейчас Севастопольская база готова к принятию шести фрегатов проекта 11356 и шести подлодок проекта 636.3. Новороссийская база пока не готова к приему подводных лодок. Ее достраивают. Но, вообще, там планировалась группировка сил, которая не могла войти по соглашению с Украиной о базировании ЧФ РФ на территории Крыма. Сейчас этого соглашения уже нет, поэтому ВМФ разберется, что ему нужно и где.

— Крымская группировка будет расширяться?

— Здесь будет содержаться оптимальная, самодостаточная группировка сил, способная реагировать на те угрозы, которые возникают.

— Аэродром Гвардейское под Симферополем останется у Минобороны?

— Да, пока там стоят Су-24. В рамках программы перевооружения российской армии будет замена этих самолетов на новые.

Новые самолета типа Су-30 уже базируются на Бельбеке.

— Тренажерный комплекс НИТКА для тренировок летчиков —палубников также сохранится?

— Безусловно, НИТКА сохранится и будет использоваться в интересах Минобороны.

— Значит, Минобороны будет использовать аэродромы: НИТКА (Саки), Бельбек, Качу и Гвардейское? Или еще что-то?

— Пока это все. Действительно, в Крыму в советские времена была очень развита аэродромная сеть, были аэродромы подскока и многое другое, но за время нахождения в составе Украины она стала заброшенной. Ее, конечно, можно восстановить, например, для развития малой авиации. Будем решать и вопрос по аэродрому в Херсонесе (Севастополь), там до сих пор относительно хорошая взлетно-посадочная полоса, но она уже не отвечает в полной мере всем требованиям.

— Как решается в городе вопрос предоставления жилья военнослужащим?

— Раньше жилой фонд ЧФ содержался за счет Минобороны, теперь уже построенные и будущие дома будут переданы на баланс города, в том числе комплекс жилых домов в Казачьей бухте. Распределять квартиры будет Минобороны, потому что оно является заказчиком строительства. А обслуживать будет город.

— Как вы взаимодействуете с командованием ЧФ?

— У нас полное взаимопонимание. С командующим ЧФ, адмиралом Александром Витко мы вместе заканчивали академию Генштаба.

— Как город может помочь стране решить проблему импортозамещения, которая будет даже прописана в уточненной военной доктрине?

— Мы планируем в Севастополе строительство индустриального и технологического парков. Это будет высокотехнологичное производство, в том числе по выпуску продукции, которая сейчас закупается по импорту. Это будут комплексные индустриальные парки. Мы уже обсуждаем несколько площадок для размещения, например, в бухте Казачья.

Для создания индустриального и технопарка необходимы основные условия: это свободная земля и сети — электроэнергия, канализация, газ, вода. С этой позиции мы площадки и рассматриваем. То есть мы готовим инженерные сети под площадку.

— Временные рамки по созданию данных парков очерчены?

— По технологическому парку мы сейчас пока только обсуждаем планы, по индустриальному парку уже предусмотрено бюджетное финансирование, то есть его строительство может начаться уже в этом году.

— Есть ли все-таки некая специализация у этих парков?

— Направленность индустриального парка — создание чистого производства, без вредных выбросов.

Предусматривается и сельхозпроизводство. Технопарк — это в основном IT-технологии, IT-программы.

— То есть сельхозпроизводство также может рассматриваться в городе и области в контексте импортозамещения?

— У нас есть господдержака в этом вопросе. Крым и Севастополь, в частности, ранее славились своим животноводством, виноделием, выращиваем фруктов и овощей, тепличными хозяйствами.

— Частный бизнес помогает?

— Не очень активно. На Украине в основном это был строительный бизнес, который давал доход, но не в казну государства, естественно. В это же время сельское хозяйство губилось, порты старели, производство не развивалось.

— Как вы планируете решать проблему транспортировки грузов, оборудования?

— Пока в основном только морем, самолетом — дорого. Кое-что мы уже транспортируем через Керченский пролив, например, уборочную технику, дорожную. Это вопрос решаемый. Потихоньку увеличивается грузооборот портов.

— Как будет решаться проблема самозахвата земли, который "процветал" во времена нахождения Крыма в составе Украины?

— По каждому конкретному вопросу, каждому земельному участку будем разбираться. Ведь все побережье, особенно южного берега Крыма, "распилено".

Правовая основа у нас есть — сейчас все должны перерегистрировать свою собственность, имущество. Во время переоформления и будем разбираться, насколько законно была приобретена земля. Будем давать правовую оценку этому. Самозахват, самовольное строительство, незаконно купленные или выделенные земельные участки не останутся без нашего внимания.

Кроме того, с 1 января мы должны ввести налогооблагаемую базу — налог на землю, налог на недвижимость, транспортные налоги и другие. Так что работы очень много.

— Севастополь — город федерального значения и замыкается на правительство РФ. Каково ваше взаимодействие с Симферополем?

— Никаких проблем нет, с Сергеем Владимировичем Аксеновым (премьер — ред) мы друзья. Мы решаем все внутрикрымские проблемы как напрямую с Москвой в интересах Севастополя и Крыма, так и совместно. Потому что это один полуостров, единая энергосистема, газовая система.

— Что будет, если Украина отключит электроэнергию?

— Севастополь получает электроэнергию из Крыма, а Крым из Украины. Дней пять назад нас уже отключали, отрубили одну линию, то есть они потренировали нас, сбросили нагрузку. Сейчас от них пришло оповещение, что они вообще могут прекратить подачу электроэнергии якобы из-за ремонтных работ.

— И каков выход?

— Пока у нас зависимость от Украины в электроэнергии на более 50 процентов. Но для этого мы предусмотрели резервные источники питания на объектах первоочередного жизнеобеспечения.

И второе — перераспределение своей электроэнергии, которая генерируется в Крыму и Севастополе. В Севастополе стоит ТЭЦ, правда, она старая, еще с советских времен, которая работает на газе и производит всего 12 мегаватт. Есть еще солнечные электростанции, есть ветровые. Сам Крым вырабатывает менее 50 процентов. При потребляемой мощности 120-150 мегаватт они могут обрубить 75-100 мегаватт, то есть 2/3.

Если такое произойдет, то мы предусмотрели веерное отключение, снижение потребляемой мощности.

Одновременно идут проектно-изыскательские работы по строительству двух ТЭЦ — одной в Крыму на 800 мегаватт, другой в Севастополе на 500 мегаватт. Проект строительства рассчитан на 2,5-3 года и обеспечит потребности Крыма и Севастополя на 100 процентов.

Есть еще проект прокладки высоковольтного кабеля из Новороссийска на случай обострения обстановки.

— Как народ реагирует на повышение цен в Крыму? Не робщет?

— Кто как. Не надо забывать, что зарплаты и пенсии тоже поднялись. В следующем году они будут на уровне российских. Но раньше пенсионерка в Крыму получала 3,5 тысячи рублей, а сейчас около девяти, то есть более чем в два раза пенсии повысились. Цены в это время повысились на 15-40 процентов. Зарплаты тоже повысились в два раза. Сейчас зарплаты составляют 13-15 тысяч рублей.

— Морской пассажирский транспорт будет развиваться?

— Надо все считать. Пассажирские морские перевозки с учетом санкций Запада не востребованы. Пока с этим справляются такие порты, как Ялта, Анапа, Новороссийск. Экономически пока это невыгодно.

—  Какова судьба уже известного на весь мир военного океанариума, где проходят тренировки боевых дельфинов?

— Эта организация полностью перешла под юрисдикцию Минобороны России, и сейчас город не имеет к ней никакого отношения.

Но могу сказать, что четыре дельфина из этого океанариума, которые ранее работали по программе детской терапии, переведены в центры дельфинотерапии. Они помогают детям в лечении таких сложных болезней, как ДЦП, психические расстройства и психологические стрессы."

РИА Новости Меняйло: Севастополь готов принять "Мистрали" и купить завод Порошенко | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

МОСКВА, 16 сентября. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. В рамках проверки боевой готовности самолеты и вертолеты ВВС приняли участие в проверке дежурных сил и средств противовоздушной обороны Восточного военного округа, сообщило во вторник управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ. 

Экипажи ВВС приступили к полетам на запасных аэродромах Восточного военного округа

В воздух были подняты около 15-ти разнотипных самолетов и вертолетов Су-27, МиГ-31, Ту-134, Ан-26, Ан-12, Ми-8 и Ка-52, которые в качестве контрольных целей, имитирующих самолеты-нарушители воздушного пространства, проверяли подразделения ПВО, несущие боевое дежурство.

Как пояснили в пресс-службе Минобороны, воздушные суда должны были преодолеть зоны дежурства сил ПВО незамеченными для радиолокационных станций и зенитных ракетных систем. Для этих целей самолеты и вертолеты осуществляли полеты на высотах от 50 до 10 тыс. метров с различными скоростями. Большая часть полетов выполнялась с выключенными системами опознавания на предельно малых высотах с огибанием рельефа местности.

После завершения внезапной проверки офицерами Генерального штаба ВС РФ будет дана объективная оценка действиям авиации и боевых расчетов ПВО.

ВВС прикрывает перегруппировку войск

Авиация ВВС задействована в воздушном сопровождении и прикрытии перегруппировки в ходе оперативного развертывания войск Восточного военного округа. Более 30 вертолетов и около 50 самолетов осуществляют сопровождение автомобильных колонн, железнодорожных эшелонов, морских транспортов.

Экипажи армейской авиации также осуществляют разведку условного противника для последующего уничтожения с использованием высокоточного оружия.

Наряду с вертолетами и самолетами армейской авиации для сопровождения колонн и организации разведки маршрутов движения используются беспилотные летательные аппараты, которые позволяют в реальном режиме времени оценивать командирам обстановку, сложившуюся в районах перегруппировки войск.

Перегруппировка войск

В ходе внезапной проверки боевой готовности войск во вторник завершилась перегруппировка и оперативное развертывание войск Восточного военного округа, соединений Воздушно-десантных войск и Дальней авиации

"Воинские части и соединения 29-ой, 36-ой, 35-ой, 5-ой армий во торник осуществили перегруппировку и сосредоточены на полигонах Забайкальского, Камчатского и Приморского края, Сахалинской и Чукотской областей. Войска заняли оперативные районы и приступили к выполнению учебных задач", - отмечает пресс-служба министерства.

В ходе совершения маршей комбинированным способом воинские части и соединения осуществили переброску железнодорожным, морским, авиационным транспортом и своим ходом на расстояние свыше 4 тыс. км. Авиация Военно-воздушных сил и Командования ВВС и ПВО ВВО рассредоточена на оперативных аэродромах.

Силы Тихоокеанского флота осуществили вывод кораблей и подводных лодок из пунктов базирования и развернули корабельные группировки в акваториях Охотского и Японского морей.

Для перегруппировки войск в ходе внезапной проверки задействована вся транспортная сеть в границах ВВО, включая водные и воздушные пути сообщения. К выполнению указанной задачи привлечены территориальные органы Минтранса, Росавтодора, Росжелдора, Росморречфлота. Совместно с ними отрабатываются вопросы переброски войск всеми видами транспорта в районы проведения учений.

Для переброски войск и техники в заданные районы органами военных сообщений было задействовано более 20 воинских эшелонов, состоящих из более 800 вагонов и платформ, а также десятки судов вспомогательного флота. 

Внезапная проверка ВВО

Внезапная комплексная проверка боевой готовности войск ВВО проводится в Минобороны с 11 сентября по распоряжению Верховного главнокомандующего Вооруженными силами РФ.

К проверке, которая продлится до 18 сентября, привлечено около 100 тыс. военнослужащих пяти общевойсковых подразделений округа, командования ВВС и ПВО, Тихоокеанского флота, а также командования Дальней и Военно-транспортной авиации."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Самолеты ВВС проверили действия сил ПВО Восточного военного округа

----------


## Pilot

Ростов-на-Дону. 16 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Южного военного округа осваивают сложные виды боевого маневра, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник в пресс-службе округа.

"Летчики авиабазы, дислоцированной в Волгоградской области, в ходе летно-тактического учения выполнили сложные элементы пилотажа на модернизированных фронтовых бомбардировщиках Су-24М", - сообщил представитель округа.

Он отметил, что элементы сложного пилотажа парами выполнены на малой и предельно малой высотах до 50 м над землей на скоростях свыше 1200 км/ч.

Экипажи тренировали навыки по аварийной посадке в случае отказа двигателя, посадке на ограниченное пространство при частичном разрушении взлетно-посадочной полосы, в условиях ограниченной видимости при постановке аэрозольных и дымовых завес.

К выполнению данных элементов допущены летчики 1-го и 2-го класса с общим налетом около 500 часов.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 16 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Истребители, бомбардировщики, транспортная и армейская авиация Западного военного округа (ЗВО) будут задействованы в лстно-тактических учениях в арктическом регионе, сообщил во вторник "Интерфаксу-АВН" начальник пресс-службы ЗВО Олег Кочетков.

"В рамках учений летным составом будут отработаны совместные действия по охране воздушных рубежей, перехвату воздушных целей, нанесению авиационного удара по мишеням на земле, а также выход из-под удара авиации и средств ПВО. Все задачи предстоит отрабатывать как в темное, так и в светлое время суток, а также в различных метеорологических условиях", - сказал он.

По словам О.Кочеткова, всего в учениях будет задействовано 25 экипажей. Экипажи самолетов МиГ-31БМ и Су-24М в рамках учений будут осуществлять патрулирование региона по маршруту Северного морского пути. Летчикам самолетов-разведчиков Су-24МР предстоит отработать задачи по разведке, обнаружению целей и целеуказанию.

Итоговые летно-тактические учения смешанного авиаполка в Мурманской области продлятся до конца недели, добавил представитель ЗВО.

----------


## OKA

"Мотострелковая бригада ВВО выполнила задачи по маневренной обороне на незнакомой местности. Политика 18 сентября, 2:09 UTC+4

С воздуха их поддерживали вертолеты армейской авиации Ка-52

МОСКВА, 18 сентября. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. В рамках внезапной проверки войск Восточного военного округа  (ВВО) на полигоне Князе-Волконский в Хабаровском крае подразделения 64-й отдельной мотострелковой бригады выполнили учебно-боевые задачи в ходе розыгрыша практических действий по маневренной обороне. Об этом ИТАР-ТАСС в среду сообщили в Управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

"Особенностью розыгрыша данного этапа стало отсутствие у командования бригады минимальных данных об условном противнике, - говорится в сообщении. - Подразделениям пришлось выполнять задачи по нанесению огневого поражения внезапно появляющимся группам условного противника по более чем 10 вводным, что позволило в полной мере оценить действия командиров и военнослужащих на незнакомой местности в обстановке, максимально приближенной к боевой".

В розыгрыше практических действий по маневренной обороне были задействованы танковые, мотострелковые, артиллерийские и разведывательные подразделения и соединения. С воздуха их поддерживали вертолеты армейской авиации Ка-52.

Все мероприятия боевой подготовки войск в рамках внезапной проверки проходят в составе межвидовых группировок войск (сил).

Внезапная комплексная проверка боевой готовности войск (сил) ВВО проводится по распоряжению Верховного главнокомандующего ВС РФ с 11 по 18 сентября 2014 года. К этому мероприятию привлекаются около 100 тыс военнослужащих пяти общевойсковых объединений ВВО, командования ВВС и ПВО, Тихоокеанского флота, а также командований Дальней и Военно-транспортной авиации."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Мотострелковая бригада ВВО выполнила задачи по маневренной обороне на незнакомой местности

----------


## OKA

'19.09.2014 (15:24)

В Заполярье проходит летно-тактическое учение летных экипажей смешанного авиаполка Западного военного округа

Экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М смешанного авиаполка Западного военного округа выполнили сброс авиационных бомб различной массы по мишеням, обозначающим укрытия и наиболее значимые объекты условного противника в рамках летно-тактического учения, проходящего в настоящий момент в Заполярье.

По условиям учения экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-24М действовали в составе авиационных пар, прикрытие с воздуха осуществляли истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ.

При выполнения поставленных задач летный состав совершил не менее четырех заходов на цель, каждый раз сбрасывая по 8 авиационных бомб.

Помимо задач сопровождения бомбардировщиков экипажи истребителей также отработали действия по перехвату воздушных целей, разыграв воздушные дуэли друг против друга над акваторией Баренцева моря.

Современное оборудование модернизированных перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ позволяет отработать задачи по перехвату целей без реального боевого применения ракет с помощью электронных пусков. Системы объективного контроля позволяют определить, чей пуск был осуществлен первым и точным.

Итоги воздушных дуэлей будут подведены после окончания авиационного учения ЗВО.

Всего в летно-тактическом учении смешанного авиаполка ЗВО в Заполярье принимают участие более 25 экипажей истребителей, бомбардировщиков, транспортной и армейской авиации. Целью учебных мероприятий является отработка совместных действия по охране воздушных рубежей, перехвату воздушных целей, нанесению авиационного удара по мишеням на земле, а также выход из-под удара авиации и средств ПВО как в темное, так и светлое время суток, а также в различных метеорологических условиях.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

В Заполярье проходит летно-тактическое учение летных экипажей смешанного авиаполка Западного военного округа : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

Летчики-истребители Восточного военного округа заступили на боевое дежурство в арктической зоне - Минобороны



Москва. 22 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - В рамках учения "Восток-2014" на аэродром Анадырь были передислоцированы подразделения истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 морской авиации с аэродрома Елизово (Камчатский край), а также для усиления группировки авиации в арктической зоне - авиация Центрального военного округа с аэродрома Большое Савино (Пермский край), сообщает в понедельник Управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России.

"Летчики Центрального военного округа совершили многокилометровый перелет с отработкой задач дозаправки в воздухе. В настоящее время сводная авиагруппа отрабатывает вопросы взаимодействия при выполнении задач боевого дежурства по противовоздушной обороне, ведению воздушной разведки и прикрытию войск и сил, действующих в арктической зоне", - говорится в сообщении.

"Кроме того, летчики сводной авиагруппы успешно выполнили задачу по сопровождению и прикрытию стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-95, выполнявших учебно-боевые пуски ракет в рамках учения "Восток-2014"", - сообщили в военном ведомстве.

----------


## Fencer

В Воронежской области летчики возобновили полеты на Як-130 - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

Новейший Ту-214ОН: шпион в законе http://www.popmech.ru/technologies/4...one/#main-full

----------


## OKA

Познавательный фотообзор Иркутского авиазавода : Gelio (Степанов Слава) - Производство самолетов Су-30 и Як-130. Иркутский авиационный завод

----------


## Panda-9

Интересно, как это возможно? Каким-то абсурдом веет.
Роспотребнадзор потребовал снизить уровень шума пролетающих над Новосибирском Су-34 - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, как это возможно? Каким-то абсурдом веет.
> Роспотребнадзор потребовал снизить уровень шума пролетающих над Новосибирском Су-34 - AEX.RU


1. Подарить гражданину беруши для ушей...
2. Снизить шум двигателей. Абсурд...
3. Звукоотражающий экран вдоль ВПП. Дорого...
4. Переселение заинтересованных граждан. Очень дорого... :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

Переговоры РСК "МиГ" и Минобороны РФ по контракту на поставку истребителей МиГ-35С практически завершены - ВПК.name

----------


## Avia M

> Переговоры РСК "МиГ" и Минобороны РФ по контракту на поставку истребителей МиГ-35С практически завершены - ВПК.name


Странно переговорщики продвигаются "по полтора шага". Необходимо переходить на строевой и торжественно подписывать. :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

> Странно переговорщики продвигаются "по полтора шага". Необходимо переходить на строевой и торжественно подписывать.


О подписании сообщают с периодичностью в пол года. Типа - вот-вот, а воз и ныне там :( Там и постоит еще пару лет

----------


## Muller

> О подписании сообщают с периодичностью в пол года. Типа - вот-вот, а воз и ныне там :( Там и постоит еще пару лет


с учетом предстоящих сложностей с бюджетом есть подозрение, что программа МиГ-35С может оказаться одной из первых жертв :(

----------


## Avia M

"Вырисовывается" А 100?

----------


## Антоха

На российской военной авиационной базе в Армении на бортах трех современных многоцелевых истребителей МиГ-29 нанесены лики святых князей Александра Невского, Дмитрия Донского и святого мученика Меркурия Смоленского. Помощник командира соединения по работе с верующими военнослужащими архимандрит Андрей (Вац) провел освящение современной авиационной техники.
Нанесение ликов святых на самолеты выполнено по инициативе командира авиабазы полковника Александра Петрова.
Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Армения

----------


## stream

> Интересно, как это возможно? Каким-то абсурдом веет.
> Роспотребнадзор потребовал снизить уровень шума пролетающих над Новосибирском Су-34 - AEX.RU


На ЛИС НАПО (НАЗе) существует хорошая традиция....по облёту очередного самолёта поблагодарить заводчан хорошим проходом, эта старая добрая традиция соблюдается и по сей день. А жалобы пишут традиционно с момента зарождения завода.  Выход с ВПП вне города, при взлёте самолёт уже находится в воздушном пространстве области...небольшой участок самостроя. За редким исключением экипажи заходят с города, да и то на больших праздниках(показухах)Чего добились любители тишины, так это запрета ночных гонок ДД...Но пишут и пишут...

----------


## Panda-9

Через год-другой похожая история будет в Чкаловске под Калининградом. Уже два года как аэродром на ремонте. Тишина. Пригород активно застраивается. И на соответствующей окраине самого Калининграда целые микрорайоны растут. А когда реконструкцию закончат, туда не только вернутся сравнительно тихие Су-27, но и перебазируются машины погромче - Су-24. И будет их немало (по сравнению с недавними временами). Вот тогда и крик поднимется, и жилье в цене упадет. Но ничего, когда-то там Ту-22 круглосуточно ревели. Перетерпят.

----------


## lindr

В Пушкине тоже Су-27 и Су-24М газуют периодически, застройка в километре от ВПП и ничего.

----------


## Muller

> На российской военной авиационной базе в Армении на бортах трех современных многоцелевых истребителей МиГ-29 нанесены лики святых князей Александра Невского, Дмитрия Донского и святого мученика Меркурия Смоленского. Помощник командира соединения по работе с верующими военнослужащими архимандрит Андрей (Вац) провел освящение современной авиационной техники.
> Нанесение ликов святых на самолеты выполнено по инициативе командира авиабазы полковника Александра Петрова.
> Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
> 
> Армения


Антон, а не известно ли часом, какие именно борта несут изображения?

----------


## stream

> Антон, а не известно ли часом, какие именно борта несут изображения?


http://russianplanes.net/id148048
http://www.pravmir.ru/v-armenii-samo...-pokrovitelej/

----------


## ОБУ

Судя по фото 21,23 и ...4

----------


## AC

> Судя по фото 21,23 и ...4


*24*
...написано же по уже приведённой выше ссылке:
http://www.pravmir.ru/v-armenii-samo...-pokrovitelej/

----------


## Антоха

> Антон, а не известно ли часом, какие именно борта несут изображения?


21 - Александр Невский
23 - Дмитрий Донской
24 - Меркурий Смоленский

Кроме того, удалось нанести на семь самолётов авиабазы изображение фирменной эмблемы КБ "МиГ".

----------


## AC

> 21 - Александр Невский
> 23 - Дмитрий Донской
> 24 - Меркурий Смоленский
> 
> Кроме того, удалось нанести на семь самолётов авиабазы изображение фирменной эмблемы КБ "МиГ".


Спасибо!.. Ну а Ваш фоторепортаж то оттуда ждать или будем довольствоваться маленьким количеством маленьких фото с православных сайтов?..
И кстати, а регистрация то "RF-" новая у них есть?.. А то я там из "этих" знавал только №21 RF-29160... (???)  :Cool:

----------


## AC

Пополнение от КВЗ в 2014 году -- 27 вертолетов:
"Вертолеты России" поставили Минобороны России партию вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5-1 - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Авиационный завод им. Гагарина планирует выпускать гидравлику, импортируемую с Украины   10 октября, 12:18 UTC+4

Кроме производства гидравлических систем для истребителей Су-27, Су-30 и Су-35 КнААЗ планирует также локализовать высокоточную механообработку

ХАБАРОВСК, 10 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Сергей Мингазов/. Авиационный завод им. Ю. А. Гагарина в Комсомольске-на-Амуре (филиал компании "Сухой") намерен локализовать ряд производств. Предприятие планирует, в частности. организовать на территории особого развития (ТОР) производство гидравлических систем, которые поставляются с Украины, сообщил сегодня и. о. замдиректора авиазавода по экономике и финансам Сергей Бочаров на круглом столе по вопросам импортозамещения и технологической модернизации, организованном местным отделением "Общероссийского народного фронта" "За Россию".

"На территории опережающего развития "Парус" мы намерены разместить завод про производству гидравлических изделий. В настоящее время гидравлику для самолетов нам поставляют из Украины", - сказал Бочаров. Кроме производства гидравлических систем, используемых, в частности, для истребителей Су-27, Су-30 и Су-35, КнААЗ планирует также локализовать в ТОР высокоточную механообработку.

По словам Бочарова, объемы производства на предприятии выросли в три раза по отношению к 2008 году, при этом авиазавод испытывает дефицит как в кадрах, так и в производственных мощностях. "Этот дефицит мы оцениваем в миллион человеко-часов в год", - сказал он, отметив, что предприятие проводит техническое перевооружение как на свои, так и на федеральные средства, предусмотренные федеральной целевой программой по модернизации оборонно-промышленного комплекса. Среди объектов модернизации были названы комплексы механообработки и гальванопокрытия, реконструкция цеха подготовки производства.

КнААЗ им. Гагарина выпускает истребители Су-27, Су-30 и Су-33 различных модификаций, принимает участие в программе создания перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации, участвует в программе Sukhoi SuperJet 100."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиационный завод им. Гагарина планирует выпускать гидравлику, импортируемую с Украины

"Севастопольское авиационное предприятие" может войти в состав холдинга "Вертолеты России"   10 октября, 15:39 UTC+4

Это позволит компании уже в 2015 году получить зарубежные заказы

СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ, 10 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Янина Васьковская/. Присоединение к холдингу "Вертолеты России" позволит ГУП "Севастопольское авиационное предприятие" уже в 2015 году получить зарубежные заказы. Об этом заявил журналистам на праздновании 85-летия предприятия его директор Алексей Толмачев.

"Мы надеемся стать восьмым авиаремонтным заводом в составе холдинга. Эта корпорация даст нам возможность получать заказы не только внутри страны, но и за рубежом, а также выстроить логистику по поставкам запчастей", - сказал Толмачев.

После перерегистрации в соответствии с российским законодательством Севастопольское авиапредприятие получило от Минобороны РФ заказ на ремонт трех вертолетов - двух Ка-27ПС и одного Ми-8МТВ2. Толмачев рассчитывает, что в следующем году завод получит не только военные, но и гражданские заказы. "Уже начинают подходить заказы по гражданской авиации /Ми-8 и Ка-32/ из центральных и южных регионов России", - сказал он.

Ранее на совещании в Севастополе представитель "Вертолетов России" Георгий Пацкий заявил о намерении холдинга создать в Крыму филиал и построить вертолетодром. Необходимость создания филиала продиктована усилением военной группировки в Крыму. В ближайшее время на полуострове будут базироваться 200 боевых вертолетов, а после возможного пополнения Черноморского флота кораблем "Мистраль" к ним добавятся еще 50 машин."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Севастопольское авиационное предприятие" может войти в состав холдинга "Вертолеты России"

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: Компания "Сухой" передала Министерству обороны истребители Су-35С и Су-30М2

----------


## ОБУ

Только вот статья начинается почему то:" Москва 10  июня..."

----------


## OKA

> Только вот статья начинается почему то:" Москва 10  июня..."


А статья-то какая? Извините))

----------


## FLOGGER

> удалось нанести


Интересное здесь слово "удалось". :Confused:  Как будто продирались сквозь отчаянное сопротивление! :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Интересное здесь слово "удалось". Как будто продирались сквозь отчаянное сопротивление!


Сейчас любая новая символика на самолётах требует специального согласования.

----------


## FLOGGER

В т. ч. и эмблема КБ? Их и раньше, когда на МИГи-29-е клеили, согласовывали?

----------


## Антоха

> В т. ч. и эмблема КБ? Их и раньше, когда на МИГи-29-е клеили, согласовывали?


эмблема КБ также требует согласования с командиром, как и любая другая эмблема. это его персональное решение. нет ни каких исключений. 
В случае с именными самолетами, то на них выпускается отдельный приказ и в формуляре делается соответствующая запись.

----------


## Антоха

Крупномасштабные учения с участием российских частей, дислоцированных в Армении, с 13 по 19 октября пройдут на высокогорных учебно-тренировочных комплексах Камхуд и Алагяз, сообщила пресс-служба Южного военного округа (ЮВО) РФ.
В самых крупных учениях в Закавказье, которые станут итоговым экзаменом за летний период обучения, примут участие около 3 тысяч военнослужащих и 500 единиц военной и спецтехники. В частности, будут задействованы истребители МиГ-29 российского авиационного соединения, дислоцированного на военном аэродроме "Эребуни" в Ереване.


Масштабные учения российских войск пройдут в Армении | РИА Новости

----------


## AC

Военно-аэродромные новости:
Реконструкция: от Крыма до Арктики
...из прочего там:
1) Тикси в 2017 г. примет "соединение" (это как???) МиГ-31БМ + "самолёты фронтовой авиации";
2) МиГ-31 примет так же и Анадырь;
3) РФ разместит свою авиабазу в Белоруссии в Бобруйске (!?) в 2016 г.

----------


## Muller

> Военно-аэродромные новости:
> Реконструкция: от Крыма до Арктики
> ...из прочего там:
> 1) Тикси в 2017 г. примет "соединение" (это как???) МиГ-31БМ + "самолёты фронтовой авиации";
> 2) МиГ-31 примет так же и Анадырь;
> 3) РФ разместит свою авиабазу в Белоруссии в Бобруйске (!?) в 2016 г.


Хм, вот интересно, кого перебросят в Тикси? Если только эскадрилью отнимут у канского полка... А в Анадырь? Елизовский "отряд"?

----------


## Антон

> Хм, вот интересно, кого перебросят в Тикси? Если только эскадрилью отнимут у канского полка... А в Анадырь? Елизовский "отряд"?


Сейчас на Соколе активно восстанавливают и модернизируют Миг31

----------


## OKA

> А какое отношение имеет ПАНХ к ВВС России? ...





> Действительно...


Это видео 21+ показывает, что рядом было...

----------


## Muller

> Сейчас на Соколе активно восстанавливают и модернизируют Миг31


C Сокола сейчас готовые БСМы уходят в Хотилово - там еще только первая аэ перевооружается.

----------


## APKAH

> Хм, вот интересно, кого перебросят в Тикси? Если только эскадрилью отнимут у канского полка... А в Анадырь? Елизовский "отряд"?


По авиатехнике то вопросов нет, эскадрилью уж точно наберут. В ту же Пермь (Большое Савино) или в другой полк, имеющий на вооружении Миг-31, приходят новые Су-30СМ, а в следующем 2015 году, иркутяне обещают передать ВВС и ВМФ аж 30 Су-30СМ - то есть будет высвобождаться техника из полков переходящих на новые типы. Другое дело место выбрано не простое, придётся решать кучу социальных вопросов и обустройства инфраструктуры для эксплуатации Миг-31 в непростом климате. Так что 2017 год считаю вполне оправданная дата, и для Анадыря тоже.

Правда судя по последним сообщениям, складывается мнение, что в Главкомате ВВС вначале решают на бумаге, анонсируют, а уж после смотрят как это можно выполнить на практике...Из последних громких заявлений, на скорую руку вспоминается переброска эскадрильи Миг-31БМ в Рогачёво, формирование полноценного полка на Су-27СМ(3) в Лиде к концу 2015 года, формирование полков на Ту-22М3 и Су-27СМ(3) в Крыму, возобновление ремонта Су-33 в Пушкине, со сдачей нескольких машин в 2014 году и т.д. - когда изначально возникали большие подозрения, что задачи эти на практике выполнить так быстро по ряду причин не получится.

----------


## F74

> Правда судя по последним сообщениям, складывается мнение, что в Главкомате ВВС вначале решают на бумаге, анонсируют, а уж после смотрят как это можно выполнить на практике...Из последних громких заявлений, на скорую руку вспоминается переброска эскадрильи Миг-31БМ в Рогачёво, формирование полноценного полка на Су-27СМ(3) в Лиде к концу 2015 года, формирование полков на Ту-22М3 и Су-27СМ(3) в Крыму, возобновление ремонта Су-33 в Пушкине, со сдачей нескольких машин в 2014 году и т.д. - когда изначально возникали большие подозрения, что задачи эти на практике выполнить так быстро по ряду причин не получится.


Особенно про Ту-22М3 в Крыму.

----------


## OKA

14.10.2014, 15:46 В небе Белграда появились российские "Стрижи" / АвиаПорт.Дайджест 

"В небе Белграда появились российские "Стрижи"

 

https://www.facebook.com/21728816367...088672/?type=1

Сегодня авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" осуществила перелет с подмосковного аэродрома Кубинка на военный аэродром Батайница (Республика Сербия), где выступит с показательной летной программой в честь 70-летия освобождения Белграда от немецко-фашистских захватчиков.

Время перелета составило более 3 часов. Пять истребителей МиГ-29 на протяжении всего маршрута шли за ведущим транспортным самолетом Ил-76.
Пилоты выполнят групповой и одиночный пилотаж, а также отработают "петлю Нестерова", "синхронные бочки", боевой разворот с выпущенными шасси.

"Стрижи" являются единственной в мире пилотажной группой, выполняющей фигуры одиночного и группового высшего пилотажа на боевых машинах.

Выступление российских асов в небе Белграда запланировано на 16 октября." 

"Программа визита

Президент РФ станет почетным гостем военного парада, воздушную часть которого во многом обеспечит российская пилотажная группа "Стрижи". Пять истребителей МиГ-29 выполнят фигуры группового и одиночного пилотажа, продемонстрируют "петлю Нестерова", "синхронные бочки", боевой разворот с выпущенными шасси и другие элементы. 

Днем освобождения Белграда от немецко-фашистских захватчиков считается 20 октября, однако в честь визита Путина власти республики решили провести торжества на 4 дня раньше.

Кроме того, Путин примет участие в церемонии возложения венков на кладбище освободителей Белграда и к памятнику Героям Первой мировой войны."

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Президент РФ посетит Сербию и примет участие в праздновании освобождения Белграда

Интересно, это там птички такие летают или это дрон : 



https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%9...=page_internal

----------


## Fencer

"Севастопольское авиационное предприятие" может войти в состав холдинга "Вертолеты России" - ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ Информационное агентство

----------


## Fencer

Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## AC

> По авиатехнике то вопросов нет, эскадрилью уж точно наберут. В ту же Пермь (Большое Савино) или в другой полк, имеющий на вооружении Миг-31, приходят новые Су-30СМ, а в следующем 2015 году, иркутяне обещают передать ВВС и ВМФ аж 30 Су-30СМ - то есть будет высвобождаться техника из полков переходящих на новые типы...


26 Су-30СМ у них в плане на 2015 г. И кстати по планам ОАК/"Сокола", начиная с 2015 г., уже идет снижение поставок МиГ-31БМ (пик их поставок, но опять же по планам, приходится на 2013-2014 гг.)...

----------


## Антон

> И кстати по планам ОАК/"Сокола", начиная с 2015 г., уже идет снижение поставок МиГ-31БМ (пик их поставок, но опять же по планам, приходится на 2013-2014 гг.)...


Им в последние время для восстановления, привезли достаточно много Миг31

----------


## AC

> Им в последние время для восстановления, привезли достаточно много Миг31


Я в курсе. Я и сам вижу, что их в последнее время туда много возят. Но это ж все в рамках заказа на 60 ед. по ГПВ-2020. А эти 60 ед. по ГПВ расписаны по годам. Так вот в 2015-2016 гг. они должны уже сдать по плану меньше БМ, чем в 2013-2014-х. А в 2017-2018 гг. -- ещё меньше...

----------


## AC

"Ил" обещает в 2016-2024 гг. выдать новый транспортник "Ермак" грузоподъемностью 80+ тонн:
http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=355901
Получается, что это будет замена типа "Антею"...  :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> "Ил" обещает в 2016-2024 гг. выдать новый транспортник "Ермак" грузоподъемностью 80+ тонн:
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=355901
> Получается, что это будет замена типа "Антею"...


А "Ил" ещё что-то может проектировать? Слышал (в автобусе)),  что там всё плохо с этим.

----------


## APKAH

> 26 Су-30СМ у них в плане на 2015 г.


В понедельник глава ОАО "Корпорация "Иркут" Олег Демченко указывал именно на 30 бортов в 2015 году. 




> И кстати по планам ОАК/"Сокола", начиная с 2015 г., уже идет снижение поставок МиГ-31БМ (пик их поставок, но опять же по планам, приходится на 2013-2014 гг.)...


А есть данные модернизации по годам? ЕМНИП в прошлом году Главком говорил о расширении программы модернизации Миг-31. Если ранее модернизации по варианту Миг-31БМ повергались только Миг-31Б, то с недавнего времени проходят модернизацию и Миг-31БС.




> А "Ил" ещё что-то может проектировать? Слышал (в автобусе)),  что там всё плохо с этим.


Сколько проектов было, а толком за 10 последних лет ничего не сделали...по Ил-112 - то закрывают, то открывают проект...а воз и ныне там, ничего не сделано

----------


## AC

> В понедельник глава ОАО "Корпорация "Иркут" Олег Демченко указывал именно на 30 бортов в 2015 году.


Ну, тут тогда возможны два варианта, как при социализме: либо догоняют недовыволнение планов по прошлым годам, либо приняли встречный план к 60-летию Победы и перевыполняют...  :Smile: 




> А есть данные модернизации по годам? ЕМНИП в прошлом году Главком говорил о расширении программы модернизации Миг-31. Если ранее модернизации по варианту Миг-31БМ повергались только Миг-31Б, то с недавнего времени проходят модернизацию и Миг-31БС...


В этом плане главком не врал: "расширение" засчёт привлечения БС к переделке в БСМ мы и наблюдаем... Но с точки зрения количества там всё ж ясно было с самого начала: сколько у нас Б, было понятно, -- их все и израсходовали уже. А теперь плановые "60 ед." доукомплектовывают БСами, но уже меньшими темпами...

----------


## Muller

> Я в курсе. Я и сам вижу, что их в последнее время туда много возят. Но это ж все в рамках заказа на 60 ед. по ГПВ-2020. А эти 60 ед. по ГПВ расписаны по годам. Так вот в 2015-2016 гг. они должны уже сдать по плану меньше БМ, чем в 2013-2014-х. А в 2017-2018 гг. -- ещё меньше...


а с Липецка, я так подозреваю, сейчас вытаскивают не только БСы (их же в принципе мало), а и простые копейки, которые в Ржеве (на Соколе дела идут с трудом, судя по сообщениям) восстановят и, таким образом, получится некоторое кол-во бортов для возможных Тикси и Анадыря.

----------


## Muller

> В ту же Пермь (Большое Савино) или в другой полк, имеющий на вооружении Миг-31, приходят новые Су-30СМ, а в следующем 2015 году, иркутяне обещают передать ВВС и ВМФ аж 30 Су-30СМ - то есть будет высвобождаться техника из полков переходящих на новые типы


если только Су-30СМ действительно придут в Пермь - это ведь были, так сказать, "довоенные" планы :). А так, в принципе, возможно - пермские борта + то, что отремонтирует Ржев (а вдруг и Воздвиженка?) - по эскадрилье можно и наскрести. Другое дело - какова будет ближе к 2020 году боевая ценность простых МиГ-31 (изд.01)?...




> Другое дело место выбрано не простое, придётся решать кучу социальных вопросов и обустройства инфраструктуры для эксплуатации Миг-31 в непростом климате


Эта задача, пожалуй, куда сложнее и затратнее, чем поиск матчасти :(

----------


## Muller

> Особенно про Ту-22М3 в Крыму.


я думаю, это было сказано для красного словца и максимум, что имелось ввиду, - использование крымских аэродромов в качестве аэродромов подскока.
Зато озабоченные в конгрессе США уже ухватились за эти Ту-22М и истошно вопят про "носители ЯО на оккупированной территории Украины"...

----------


## AC

> я думаю, это было сказано для красного словца и максимум, что имелось ввиду, - использование крымских аэродромов в качестве аэродромов подскока.
> Зато озабоченные в конгрессе США уже ухватились за эти Ту-22М и истошно вопят про "носители ЯО на оккупированной территории Украины"...


А кто это вообще сказал то?..  :Cool: 
Какого еще "подскока" для Ту-22М3 то???  :Biggrin:

----------


## Muller

> А кто это вообще сказал то?.. 
> Какого еще "подскока" для Ту-22М3 то???


Сначала в марте Интерфакс сообщал со ссылкой на "источник в Минобороны".
Потом ссылались вроде на контр-адмирала Анатолия Долгова (хотя как может флотский адмирал говорить о Ту-22М3, которые у флота давно уже отобрали?)
Подскока - не совсем верно выразился - рассредоточения. Хотя и так и иначе - бессмыслица. Почему и полагаю, что это было сказано для красного словца и "вначале анонсируют, а после смотрят", как выше отмечает ув. АРКАН.

----------


## BSA

> Я в курсе. Я и сам вижу, что их в последнее время туда много возят. Но это ж все в рамках заказа на 60 ед. по ГПВ-2020. А эти 60 ед. по ГПВ расписаны по годам. Так вот в 2015-2016 гг. они должны уже сдать по плану меньше БМ, чем в 2013-2014-х. А в 2017-2018 гг. -- ещё меньше...


Все верно количество бортов  имеет  конечное значение, Липецкий отстойник уже порядком поредел.

----------


## AC

> Все верно количество бортов  имеет  конечное значение, Липецкий отстойник уже порядком поредел.


Да все МиГ-31 (по модификациям и по состоянию) на нормальном учёте в ВВС... Это только депутаты Госдумы считают, что у нас их сотни и сотни в загашниках...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fencer

> Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 / АвиаПорт.Дайджест


bmpd - ВВС России переданы еще шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34

----------


## AC

> bmpd - ВВС России переданы еще шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34


Ну да, это те самые и есть...  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> А "Ил" ещё что-то может проектировать? Слышал (в автобусе)),  что там всё плохо с этим.


Вон они убеждают, что за Ил-112 к ним все ломятся (с заказами):
​Заказ на проектируемый самолет Ил-112 уже превысил 200 единиц - Военное обозрение - Российский Диалог - 18.10.2014 - новости дня
 :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Вон они убеждают, что за Ил-112 к ним все ломятся (с заказами):
> ​Заказ на проектируемый самолет Ил-112 уже превысил 200 единиц - Военное обозрение - Российский Диалог - 18.10.2014 - новости дня


Судя по ссылке, они надеются... Хочется верить, что надежды оправдаются.

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: Авиаполк, оснащенный истребителями Су-30СМ, заступил на боевое дежурство в Забайкалье

----------


## Muller

> Новости Aviation EXplorer: Авиаполк, оснащенный истребителями Су-30СМ, заступил на боевое дежурство в Забайкалье


Интересно, каким образом получаются "десять звеньев"? Или в разных нарядах оказываются одни и те же борта и экипажи?

----------


## Avia M

АГВП ВВС России "Русские Витязи" и Су-35 (ОАК), выполнят демонстрационные полеты, в рамках Airshow China 2014 11-16 ноября.(Чжухай, Китай)
Истребитель Су-35 будет представлен на авиасалоне Чжухая / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## OKA

"В Ростовской области начались учения экипажей транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ

Армия и ОПК 21 октября, 9:18 UTC+4

В учениях задействованы около 10 вертолетов армейской авиации и более 50 пилотов, бортовых специалистов и специалистов наземных служб обеспечения полетов

МОСКВА, 21 октября. /ТАСС/. В Ростовской области во вторник начались учения экипажей транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор". Об этом сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе Южного военного округа (ЮВО).

"В учениях задействованы около 10 вертолетов армейской авиации и более 50 пилотов, бортовых специалистов и специалистов наземных служб обеспечения полетов", - уточнили в ЮВО.

Как рассказали в пресс-службе о плане учений, экипажи вертолетов в течение трех дней будут выполнять летные тактические задачи над незнакомой местностью в отрыве от пункта постоянной дислокации, совершат более 50 вылетов, как с постоянных, так и с временных аэродромов базирования. При этом пилоты будут действовать в обстановке применения условным противником истребительной авиации и средств ПВО. Будут отработаны нормативы по погрузке военной техники, боеприпасов и личного состава на борт воздушного судна и их высадке в заданном районе.

Во время выполнения учебных заданий первые самостоятельные вылеты в качестве командиров вертолетов совершат и молодые офицеры."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - В Ростовской области начались учения экипажей транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ

"Более 80 самолетов и вертолетов подняли на перехват бомбардировщиков на тренировке ПВО СНГ

Армия и ОПК 21 октября, 10:50 UTC+4

В ходе учений самолеты и вертолеты вооруженных сил стран СНГ обнаружили и условно уничтожили контрольные цели, роль которых сыграли российские бомбардировщики

МОСКВА, 21 октября. /ТАСС/. Больше 80 самолетов и вертолетов вооруженных сил стран СНГ подняли на перехват нескольких российских бомбардировщиков в рамках учений Объединенной системы ПВО СНГ. Цели были своевременно обнаружены и условно уничтожены, сообщили сегодня в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.

Тренировка объединенной системы противовоздушной обороны семи стран СНГ началась сегодня утром. В ней задействованы около 100 боевых самолетов и свыше 130 командных пунктов и пунктов управления разного уровня, а управляет всеми силами и средствами ПВО Центр управления Войсками воздушно-космической обороны РФ под Москвой.

Ранее в ведомстве сообщили, что дежурные силы обнаружили контрольные цели, роль которых сыграли российские бомбардировщики Ту-160, Ту-95МС и Ту-22М3. Как уточнили в пресс-службе, с военных аэродромов нескольких стран были подняты в воздух истребители Су-27, МиГ-29 и МиГ-31, которые получили целеуказания, вышли в зону перехвата и условно уничтожили "неприятельские" самолеты.

"Всего в воздух было поднято более 80 самолетов и вертолетов вооруженных сил государств - участников СНГ", - уточнили в Минобороны."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Более 80 самолетов и вертолетов подняли на перехват бомбардировщиков на тренировке ПВО СНГ

----------


## OKA

"Пилотажная группа "Соколы России" полностью переведена на Су-30СМ

25 октября, 14:00 UTC+4

Ранее все летчики группы, кроме ее командира, выполняли полеты на Су-27

КРАСНОЯРСК, 25 октября. /ТАСС/. Пилотажная группа "Соколы России" впервые выполнила показательные полеты на новых самолетах Су-30СМ, а не на Су-27, сообщил представитель Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ полковник Игорь Климов.

"Летчики пилотажной группы "Соколы России" Липецкого авиацентра впервые выполнили фигуры высшего пилотажа в составе группы над центральной площадью Красноярска в рамках информационно-агитационной акции "Военная служба по контракту в вооруженных силах - твой выбор", - сказал Климов.

Он уточнил, что до этого на истребителе Су-30СМ в составе группы полеты выполнял только командир группы, начальник Липецкого авиацентра генерал-майор Александр Харчевский, остальные летчики летали на Су-27."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Пилотажная группа "Соколы России" полностью переведена на Су-30СМ

----------


## Pilot

интересный вариант нанесения камуфляжа  на новых Як-130

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: Госиспытания ударных вертолетов Ка-52К для "Мистралей" завершатся в 2015 году

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: Армавирская учебная авиабаза получила три новых Як-130

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: Новосибирская авиабаза ЦВО в 2014 году полностью обновила парк вертолетов

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: "Соколы России" впервые показали высший пилотаж на самолетах Су-30СМ

----------


## Nazar

> интересный вариант нанесения камуфляжа  на новых Як-130


Красота какая. Жаль модели в 48м нет...

----------


## AC

> ...РФ разместит свою авиабазу в Белоруссии в Бобруйске (!?) в 2016 г.


Анонсирован состав на Бобруйск:
Су-27 и Ми-8 будут нести дежурство на аэродроме в Бобруйске с 2015 г | РИА Новости
..."На следующий год у нас на аэродроме в Бобруйске станут (на боевое дежурство) *12 боевых самолетов Су-27, два учебных самолета Су-27 и звено вертолетов из четырех единиц — вертолетов Ми-8*. Это авиация поддержки", — сказал Шойгу журналистам в Минске в среду...

----------


## BSA

> Анонсирован состав на Бобруйск:
> Су-27 и Ми-8 будут нести дежурство на аэродроме в Бобруйске с 2015 г | РИА Новости
> ..."На следующий год у нас на аэродроме в Бобруйске станут (на боевое дежурство) *12 боевых самолетов Су-27, два учебных самолета Су-27 и звено вертолетов из четырех единиц — вертолетов Ми-8*. Это авиация поддержки", — сказал Шойгу журналистам в Минске в среду...


Ха-ха, чего только наши не "ставили" в РБ и Су-30 и Су-27СМ3 теперь скромно Су-27, да и место выбрано далеко не самое удачное

----------


## Panda-9

> Ха-ха, чего только наши не "ставили" в РБ и Су-30 и Су-27СМ3 теперь скромно Су-27, да и место выбрано далеко не самое удачное


Скорее всего, и это не окончательное решение.

----------


## OKA

"В течение суток 28 и 29 октября силы НАТО обнаружили и отслеживали четыре группы российских военных самолетов, проводивших крупные военные маневры в европейском воздушном пространстве над Балтийским морем, Северным морем, Атлантическим океаном и Черным морем. 
Об этом пишет Atlantic Council.

29 октября примерно в 3:00 утра по центрально-европейскому времени радары НАТО обнаружили и отслеживали группу из восьми российских военных самолетов над Северным морем. В воздух был поднят F-16 Королевских ВВС Норвегии, который перехватил и идентифицировал российских самолетов. В группе были четыре стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 Bear H и четыре самолета-заправщика Ил-78. Группа летела со стороны России по Норвежскому морю в международном воздушном пространстве. Шесть российских самолетов потом повернули на северо-восток в сторону России, другие два бомбардировщика Т-95 Bear H продолжали полет в сторону юго-запада параллельно береговой линии Норвегии. 

Над Северным морем на перехват российских самолетов были подняты истребители «Тайфун» ВВС Великобритании. Над Атлантическим океаном на западе Португалии российские самолеты были перехвачены  F-16 португальских ВВС. Затем российские самолеты повернули на северо-восток в сторону Великобритании. Самолеты ВВС Великобритании и Норвегии наземные средства НАТО вновь отслеживали российские самолеты по всему маршруту их полета, летевших обратно в Россию, но по состоянию на 4 часа после полудня по центрально-европейскому времени они все еще находились в воздухе.

Российские бомбардировщики и самолеты-заправщики не передавали план полета, не поддерживали радиосвязь с гражданскими службами управления воздушным движением, не пользовались бортовыми транспондерами. Это создает потенциальную опасность для гражданской авиации, т.к. гражданский контроль воздушного движения не может идентифицировать эти самолеты и обеспечить безопасность гражданского воздушного движения.


Во второй половине дня 29 октября радары НАТО засекли и отслеживали четыре российских самолета, летящих над Черным морем в международном воздушном пространстве – два бомбардировщика Ту-95 Bear H и два истребителя Су-27 Flanker. Истребители ВВС Турции перехватили российские самолеты и силы НАТО продолжали отслеживать их полет в международном воздушном пространстве. По состоянию на 4 часа после полудня они все еще находились в воздухе.

29 октября во второй половине дня радары НАТО обнаружили и отслеживали группу российских самолетов над Балтийским морем в международном воздушном пространстве – 2 МиГ-31 Foxhaund, 2 Су-34 Fullback, 1 Су-27 Flanker и 2 Су-24 Fencer. Португальские истребители F-16 из состава миссии Baltic Air Policing вылетели на их перехват, российские самолеты вернулись в воздушное пространство России.

Во второй половине дня 28 октября радары НАТО также обнаружили и отслеживали семь российских боевых самолетов в международном воздушном пространстве над Балтийским морем. Самолеты были обнаружены примерно в 2:30 после полудня, в их составе были 2 МиГ-31 Foxhaund, 2 Су-34 Fullback, 1 Су-24 Fencer и 2 Су-27 Flanker. Российские самолеты летели над Финским заливом и были перехвачены немецкими истребителями «Тайфун» из состава миссии Baltic Air Policing с целью идентификации воздушных судов и защиты союзного воздушного пространства. Российские самолеты продолжили полет над Балтийским морем, где были перехвачены истребителями Дании, а также Финляндии и Швеции. Российские самолеты направились в Калининградскую область.

На данный момент в 2014 году силы НАТО провели более 100 перехватов российских самолетов, что примерно в три раза больше, чем за весь 2013 год."

30.10.14 В течение суток силы НАТО перехватили 19 российских военных самолетов - Военный паритет

----------


## AC

О-па!.. А что это товарищи делают в Египте??? (вчерашняя съёмка из Каира):
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:98562) Russia - Air Force Ilyushin Il-78 RF-94290

----------


## OKA

> О-па!.. А что это товарищи делают в Египте??? (вчерашняя съёмка из Каира):
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:98562) Russia - Air Force Ilyushin Il-78 RF-94290


Так ведь были недавно достигнуты договорённости на поставки вооружений, строительства чего-то там и прочей "дружбы". Может и ещё насчёт чего-то "подружились" вдруг снова))

----------


## Avia M

Поддержим отечественного производителя!

----------


## Muller

> Поддержим отечественного производителя!


Я не смог нигде внятного объяснения найти: Модификация АМТШ-В отличается только тем, что она полностью из отечественных комплектующих или есть еще какие-то отличия?

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 4 ноября. /ТАСС/. Новый авиационный полигон "Дубровичи" построят в Рязанской области, он будет находиться в ведении Центра боевого применения и переучивания авиационного персонала дальней авиации. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе и информации МО РФ.

"Полигон будет позволять проводить боевое применение авиационных средств поражения: стрельба из пушки, пуски управляемых и неуправляемых ракет, бомбометание авиационных бомб калибром до 500 кг. Для работы всех родов авиации будет создана различной сложности мишенная обстановка. Кроме того, авиационный полигон планируется использовать в ходе проведения конкурса на лучший летный экипаж "Авиадартс-2015", а также в рамках международных армейских игр, проводимых в 2015 году", - говорится в сообщении.

Как сообщили в Минобороны, в настоящее время на полигоне проводится подготовка его инфраструктуры: пункта управления полетами, вертолетной площадки, мишенное поле будет оборудовано списанными макетами самолетов.

Новый полигон будет работать в любых погодных условиях."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - В Рязанской области строят новый полигон для ВВС

----------


## F74

> "МОСКВА, 4 ноября. /ТАСС/. Новый авиационный полигон "Дубровичи" построят в Рязанской области, он будет находиться в ведении Центра боевого применения и переучивания авиационного персонала дальней авиации. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе и информации МО РФ.
> 
> "Полигон будет позволять проводить боевое применение авиационных средств поражения: стрельба из пушки, пуски управляемых и неуправляемых ракет, бомбометание авиационных бомб калибром до 500 кг. Для работы всех родов авиации будет создана различной сложности мишенная обстановка. Кроме того, авиационный полигон планируется использовать в ходе проведения конкурса на лучший летный экипаж "Авиадартс-2015", а также в рамках международных армейских игр, проводимых в 2015 году", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Как сообщили в Минобороны, в настоящее время на полигоне проводится подготовка его инфраструктуры: пункта управления полетами, вертолетной площадки, мишенное поле будет оборудовано списанными макетами самолетов.
> 
> Новый полигон будет работать в любых погодных условиях."
> 
> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - В Рязанской области строят новый полигон для ВВС


Прикол в том, что полигон уже есть. И очень хотелось бы увидеть, как Ту-22М3 или Ту-95МС НАРы пускают :).

----------


## Avia M

> Я не смог нигде внятного объяснения найти: Модификация АМТШ-В отличается только тем, что она полностью из отечественных комплектующих или есть еще какие-то отличия?


Неужели на форуме отсутствуют  знатоки "вертушек"?!

----------


## Muller

> Неужели на форуме отсутствуют  знатоки "вертушек"?!


да знатоков-то вагон, только никто этот вопрос не затрагивал.

----------


## Д.Срибный

К знатокам не отношусь, но насколько я понимаю, АМТШ-В от просто АМТШ в основном отличается именно двигателями. Плюс еще упоминают обновленную авионику...
Вон чего первоисточник пишет:

На вертолетах Ми-8АМТШ, переданных Минобороны, установлены двигатели увеличенной мощности ВК-2500 с модернизированной (усиленной) трансмиссией, которые обеспечивают объективный контроль учета наработки, а также делают более эффективным применение вертолета в высокогорье и районах с жарким климатом. Вертолет оснащен новой вспомогательной силовой установкой ТА-14 с повышенной высотностью запуска и энергоотдачей, а также современным комплексом вооружения. Облегченная металлокерамическая броня с увеличенной площадью обеспечивает защиту экипажа и жизненно-важных агрегатов вертолета. Аккумуляторные батареи повышенной энергоемкости увеличивают время автономной работы электрооборудования. Новейшее пилотажно-навигационное оборудование обеспечивает выполнение всего спектра стоящих перед вертолетом боевых задач. При применении очков ночного видения на вертолетах возможны полеты в темное время суток. Возможность использования дополнительного оборудования для проведения поисково-спасательных операций, десантирования личного состава, а также санитарного оборудования для эвакуации раненых существенно расширяют спектр применения авиатехники.При модернизации Ми-8АМТШ большое внимание уделялось эффективности применения и удобству обслуживания вертолета. Межремонтные ресурсы новой машины увеличены с 1500 до 2000 часов, а срок службы вертолета – с 25 до 35 лет. При этом стоимость его эксплуатации в течение жизненного цикла снижена ориентировочно на 25-30% по сравнению с базовой версией.

И вот тут подробнее:

В целях снижения зависимости от зарубежных поставщиков все вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ-В оснащены современным оборудованием российского производства.На вертолете установлены более мощные двигатели ВК-2500-03 производства компании «Климов» (входит в Объединенную двигателестроительную корпорацию). Двигатели ВК-2500-03 отличаются улучшенными характеристиками, что позволяет заметно повысить надежность и безопасность боевого применения и в целом летно-технические характеристики вертолета. Кроме того, увеличенный ресурс российских двигателей благоприятно скажется на стоимости эксплуатации вертолетов.Еще одним направлением модернизации стала замена вспомогательной силовой установки АИ-9В украинского производства на российскую модель ТА-14 производства НПП «Аэросила». ТА-14 имеет более высокую мощность энергоустановки, увеличенное время работы в генераторном режиме, а также лучшие показатели высотности запуска
(6 000 м против 4 000 м у АИ-9В). Таким образом, возможности вертолета при эксплуатации в высокогорной местности и автономном базировании существенно возросли.
Установленная на вертолете спутниковая навигационная система БМС российского производства может работать как с отечественной системой ГЛОНАСС, так и с зарубежной GPS. Современный комплекс средств связи также российского производства обеспечивает экипаж вертолета качественной связью в широком диапазоне частот.Для удобства экипажа и безопасности полетов на вертолете установлен новый российский метеолокатор с функцией вывода трехмерного изображения метеообразований и объектов. Информация с метеолокатора и навигационного оборудования, повышающая удобство пилотирования и обеспечивающая безопасность полетов, выводится на большой цифровой многофункциональный дисплей.Для повышения боевой живучести вертолет оснащен новой керамометаллической броней российского производства, имеющей по сравнению со стальной броней более высокую стойкость и меньший вес.Современное отечественное пилотажно-навигационное и радиосвязное оборудование, системы защиты и вооружений, а также широкий набор дополнительного оборудования позволят новому военно-транспортному вертолету Ми-8АМТШ-В отвечать всем предъявляемым требованиям.

Вертолеты России

----------


## OKA

> Прикол в том, что полигон уже есть. И очень хотелось бы увидеть, как Ту-22М3 или Ту-95МС НАРы пускают :).


Прикол ещё в  "..списанных макетах самолётов.."  :Biggrin:  Интересная классификация б.у. самолётов. Монинский музей ВВС тоже наверное как полигон со "списанными макетами самолётов" на балансе числится))

----------


## Pilot

самолеты МиГ-29, я тут фотку как-то размещал, как их таскают Ми-26 из Луховиц как раз на этот полигон

----------


## FLOGGER

А в Луховицах есть списанные? Откуда? Я думал там только новые.

----------


## AC

> самолеты МиГ-29, я тут фотку как-то размещал, как их таскают Ми-26 из Луховиц как раз на этот полигон


А в какой ветке Вы её размещали?.. (а то я что-то пропустил)...

----------


## Pilot

> А в какой ветке Вы её размещали?.. (а то я что-то пропустил)...


в этой :)  Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## AC

> в этой :)  Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


Спасибо!.. Действительно, я пропустил это в начале сентября...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Avia M

К 100-летию Дальней авиации, в Москве торжественно открыт памятник. Поздравляю всех причастных, молодцы! (Подробности на соседнем форуме)
В Москве в сквере Девичьего поля установили памятник героям Дальней авиации - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Авиаполк ВВО получил два новых многоцелевых истребителя СУ-30СМ    13 ноября, 11:38 UTC+3

Всего в текущем году в авиачасти округа в Хабаровском Приморском и Забайкальском краях поступило более 15 таких истребителей

МОСКВА, 13 ноября. /ТАСС/. Заступивший недавно на боевое дежурство авиаполк Восточного военного округа в Забайкальском крае получил два новых многоцелевых истребителя СУ-30СМ, теперь на вооружении ВВО почти 20 таких машин. Об этом сообщил ТАСС начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Александр Гордеев.

В авиаполк в Краснодарском крае с начала года поступили 16 штурмовиков Су-25СМ3

"Новые самолеты после завершения необходимых мероприятий по вводу в эксплуатацию будут поставлены на боевое дежурство. Всего в текущем году в авиачасти округа в Хабаровском Приморском и Забайкальском краях поступило более 15 таких истребителей", - сказал он.

Су-30СМ - многоцелевой сверхманевренный истребитель, является дальнейшим развитием семейства боевых самолетов типа Су-30МК, он адаптирован под требования российских ВВС в части систем радиолокации, радиосвязи, государственного опознавания, катапультного кресла и ряда обеспечивающих систем. Самолеты Су-30СМ дают возможность создавать компактные авигруппировки, которые одинаково хорошо приспособлены для борьбы с воздушным, наземным и морским противником."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиаполк ВВО получил два новых многоцелевых истребителя СУ-30СМ 

"13.11.14Начаты испытания двигателя

 

На ОАО «Кузнецов», входящем в интегрированную структуру ОАО «Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация», начаты испытания двигателя – прототипа для перспективного объекта.
В настоящий момент производятся работы по отладке системы автоматического управления двигателя, стендового и экспериментального оборудования.
Целью основной части испытаний, которые продлятся около года, является определение ряда характеристик двигателя при работе в составе силовой установки объекта, отработка ряда новых конструктивных решений по узлам двигателя, верификация расчетных методик.  
Программа и методики проведения испытаний разработаны и утверждены.  Работы с двигателем – прототипом будут проводиться с участием специалистов ОАО «Туполев» и ЦИАМ им. П.И. Баранова. "

Начаты испытания двигателя — Туполев 

Похоже для ПАК-ДЫ готовят.

----------


## ОБУ

Ну да 22 су-30см это почти 20, кого берут в пресс  службу или его так журналисты слушают?

----------


## OKA

> Ну да 22 су-30см это почти 20, кого берут в пресс  службу или его так журналисты слушают?


Ну да, почти 20, но меньше 25- где-то так, примерно, +- ))  .. И "более 15 таких истребителей",- сказал он))

----------


## AC

> 13.11.14Начаты испытания двигателя
> 
>  
> 
> На ОАО «Кузнецов», входящем в интегрированную структуру ОАО «Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация», начаты испытания двигателя – прототипа для перспективного объекта.
> В настоящий момент производятся работы по отладке системы автоматического управления двигателя, стендового и экспериментального оборудования.
> Целью основной части испытаний, которые продлятся около года, является определение ряда характеристик двигателя при работе в составе силовой установки объекта, отработка ряда новых конструктивных решений по узлам двигателя, верификация расчетных методик.  
> Программа и методики проведения испытаний разработаны и утверждены.  Работы с двигателем – прототипом будут проводиться с участием специалистов ОАО «Туполев» и ЦИАМ им. П.И. Баранова. "
> 
> ...


На фото действительно этот "прототип" или как обычно фотодезу втирают???  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Panda-9

В Крыму появится авиадивизия российских ВВС (27-я САД)
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/406947

----------


## AC

> В Крыму появится авиадивизия российских ВВС (27-я САД)
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/406947


Дивизия, состоящая из эскадрилий???  :Confused:

----------


## AC

Украина прекратила поставки в Россию двигателей для КРВБ:
Российские ракеты лишились украинских двигателей

----------


## OKA

> Украина прекратила поставки в Россию двигателей для КРВБ:
> Российские ракеты лишились украинских двигателей


Наверное про этот движок :

"Украинское производственное объединение "Мотор Сич" на данный момент производит двигатели Р-95-300 вариант которого Р-95ТМ, например, используется корпорацией ТРВ на ракетах типа Х-35 производства головного завода корпорации в г.Королев. В области двигателей для тактических ракет НПО "Сатурн" планирует конкурировать с украинским производителем.
Особенность двигателя ТРДД-50 - конструктивная - вал в валу. Идея такой компоновки принадлежит ЦИАМу, реализация - Омское МКБ. Современный вариант двигателя, который производится НПО "Сатурн" имеет улучшенные показатели:
- тяга выше на 25-30%
- двигатель более экономичен (чем аналогичный двигатель 1980-х годов)
- двигатель оснащен цифровой системой управления."

О производстве двигателей для крылатых ракет и двигателестроении | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.) 

"Объекты, на которые может быть установлен Р95-300 :

Х-55 (в том числе на модификациях: Х-555, Х-65, РК-55, С-10 «Гранат»).
Х-59.
Х-101/102.
Х-35 «Уран».
3М-51 «Альфа»."

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A095-300 

Ну если что, китайцы прикупят для своих копий Х-55 или сев.корейцы для своих копий Х-35, и другие потребители.



http://www.opoccuu.com/kh-55.htm

----------


## OKA

> На фото действительно этот "прототип" или как обычно фотодезу втирают???


Не могу знать, меня тудысь не пустют)) Может быть только если толпе "известных блоггеров" экскурс познавательный организуют, как на другие предприятия авиапрома.

----------


## AC

> Ну если что, китайцы прикупят для своих копий Х-55 или сев.корейцы для своих копий Х-35, и другие потребители...


Китайцы то может и прикупят, а мы то что прикупим???  :Cool: 

Да, серийно поставлялись в товарных количествах в частности Р95ТМ-300 для Х-35:
http://www.paritet.ru/emitinfo12/bo1-020412-0002-2m.doc

----------


## OKA

> Китайцы то может и прикупят, а мы то что прикупим??? 
> 
> Да, серийно поставлялись в товарных количествах в частности Р95ТМ-300 для Х-35:
> http://www.paritet.ru/emitinfo12/bo1-020412-0002-2m.doc


Ну так написано ведь про замещение (если прочесть текст по указанным линкам) : 

"О производстве двигателей для крылатых ракет и двигателестроении

8 июля 2013 г. в Москве в ИА "Интерфакс" состоялась пресс-конференция посвященная заключению контракта между НПО "Сатурн" и ГосМКБ "Радуга" на производство малогабаритных двигателей ТРДД-50 для стратегических крылатых ракет. Это второй контракт между НПО "Сатурн" и ГосМКБ. Представляем краткое изложение фактических материалов по крылатым ракетам и по смежным областям.

Первые серийные поставки двигателей для БПЛА производства ОАО «НПО «Сатурн» в интересах ОАО «ГосМКБ «Радуга» имени А. Я. Березняка» начались в 2008 году. Объем первого контракта на поставки 2008 – 2010 гг. составил менее 1 млрд. руб. Потом был контракт 2011 г. на срок с 2011 г. по 2015 г. Нынешний контракт заключен 5 июля 2013 г. по двигателям для крылатых ракет на сумму более 4 млрд. руб и будет действовать с 2013 г. по 2015 г. Относительно объемов производства 2010 - 2012 гг.  производственная программа 2013 – 2015 гг. возросла в 3,5 раза.

При разработке крылатой ракеты Х-55 для ракеты создавалось два разных двигателя - ТРДД-50 Омского МКБ и Р-95-300 МНПО "Союз". Решением главного конструктора КР Х-55 Игоря Селезнева выбор был сделан в пользу двигателя Р-95-300. Главный конструктор двигателя - Олег Фаворский. Серийное производство двигателя было начато в Запорожье на Украине. Двигатель выпускался большой серией - в некоторые годы объем производства достигал 1500 шт. Р-95-300 использовались на КР Х-55 и на Х-55СМ. Так же двигатель использовался КБ "Новатор" на своих морских ракетах. После развала СССР (напомню - это случилось в 1991 г.) Президентом России Борисом Николаевичем Ельциным была поставлена задача по импортозамещению по двигателям для стратегических крылатых ракет. Тогда началось на Рыбинском моторостроительном заводе освоение серийного производства двигателей  ТРДД-50 омской разработки. На данный момент программа импортозамещения успешно выполнена и на стратегических крылатых ракетах используются двигатели только российского производства.

Существует два варианта - ТРДД-50А - авиационный вариант и ТРДД-50Б - морской вариант. Двигатели для авиационных крылатых ракет (ТРДД-50А) ныне производятся НПО "Сатурн", а производство и испытания варианта двигателя для морских крылатых ракет (ТРДД-50Б) по прежнему ведется Омским МКБ. Так же надо отметить, что ныне омское двигателестроительное КБ фактически вошло в состав НПО "Сатурн" в виде филиала."  

Пилонный вариант ТРДД Р-95ТМ-300 на выставке "Двигатели-2008" 

ТРДД-50АТ ("изделие 36МТ")  

О производстве двигателей для крылатых ракет и двигателестроении | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)



"Двигатели для военных самолетов и БЛС Малоразмерные ГТД

Разработка: ОАО «НПО «Сатурн», ОАО «ОМКБ»   Производство: ОАО «НПО «Сатурн», ОАО «ОМКБ»

36МТ и другие малоразмерные ГТД – турбореактивные двигатели, предназначенные для установки на беспилотные летательные системы (крылатые ракеты), в том числе многоразового использования.

Двигатели серийно изготавливаются на НПО Сатурн по заказу Министерства обороны РФ и в рамках выполнения экспортных контрактов.

Конструктивные особенности (36МТ)
• каскад высокого давления – оседиагональный компрессор и одноступенчатая осевая турбина
• каскад низкого давления – одноступенчатый вентилятор с широкохордными лопатками
  и одноступенчатая осевая турбина
• кольцевая камера сгорания
• автономная маслосистема
• электронно-гидравлическая система регулирования
• встроенный электрогенератор мощностью 4 кВт

Применение
Малоразмерные двигатели применяются в качестве:
• маршевых двигателей в составе семейства крылатых ракет авиационного базирования Х-59МЭ и Х-59МК разработки ГосМКБ Радуга (РФ)
• маршевых двигателей в составе семейства крылатых ракет морского базирования 3М-54Э/Э1 и 3М-14Э разработки ОКБ Новатор (РФ).

 

Крылатые ракеты класса «воздух-поверхность» и противокорабельные ракеты Х-59МК и Х-59МЭ способны эффективно поражать широкую номенклатуру неподвижных наземных целей, а также широкую номенклатуру радиолокационно-контрастных надводных целей в любое время суток, в простых и сложных погодных условиях, при волнении моря до 6-и баллов.

Противокорабельные крылатые ракеты ЗМ-54Э, ЗМ-54Э1 и крылатые ракеты для поражения наземных целей ЗМ-14Э применяются в составе интегрированных ракетных систем серии «Club», различных вариантов базирования: надводные корабли, подводные лодки, сухопутного / берегового базирования. Ракетные системы «Club» обеспечивают эффективное поражение надводных, подводных и береговых целей на дальних дистанциях, в т.ч. за счет скрытного подлета ракеты к заданному району в обход зон ПВО, и нанесения удара с любого направления."

http://www.npo-saturn.ru/?sat=69

----------


## OKA

"13.11.2014  Транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А с именем «Ульяновск» полностью завершил программу летных испытаний. Крайний полет нового воздушного судна проводился с участием представителей Государственного летного испытательного центра (ГЛИЦ), прибывших из Москвы. Он длился 3 часа 44 минуты. Посадка осуществлялась в темное время суток на взлетно-посадочную полосу летно-испытательного комплекса аэропорта «Ульяновск-Восточный».

«Работу всех основных систем – пилотажно-навигационный комплекс, систему автоматического управления полетом – экипаж ГЛИЦа оценил как «отличную». Сейчас судно полностью готово к эксплуатации», - заявил главный конструктор ОАО «Ил» Андрей Юрасов.

Самолет готовится к передаче заказчику - ОАО «Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. Г.М. Бериева» - для создания специального авиационного комплекса на базе современной платформы.

Ил-76МД-90А является глубоко модернизированной версией хорошо зарекомендовавшего себя самолета Ил-76. Разработчик – ОАО «Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина», Россия. Новые пилотажно-навигационный комплекс, система автоматического управления, комплекс связи и «стеклянная» кабина отвечают всем современным требованиям к авионике воздушных судов и значительно увеличивают безопасность полетов, точность самолетовождения и десантирования. Замена штатных двигателей Д-30КП2 на значительно более современные ПС-90А-76, установка модифицированного крыла и усиленного шасси значительно расширяют эксплуатационные возможности воздушного судна. "

Новости предприятия

----------


## OKA

Познавательные фото : "Продолжаю рассказ о посещении авиабазы «Хотилово»."



Вектор тяги - Истребители Хотилово

----------


## OKA

"Одну из лучших в мире авиаракет получили вооруженные силы России



Неуправляемая авиационная ракета российского ОАО "НПО "Сплав" С-80ФП / Фото: politikus.ru

Новейшая авиационная неуправляемая ракета (НУР) С-80ФП, созданная тульским НПО "Сплав", начала поставляться в Вооруженные силы России, за рубежом к ней также проявляют интерес, заявил в интервью РИАНовости гендиректор "Сплава" Герой России Николай Макаровец.

Одна из лучших в своем классе

"Двигатель у С-80ФП меньших габаритов, чем у С-80, вес боевой части увеличен в 1,5 раза. В итоге эффективность выросла в 5-10 раз. Это новый уровень, так же, как если мы сравним "Град" с "Торнадо-Г". Она уже поставляется в российскую армию", - сказал собеседник агентства."

Подробнее с фото и видео  здесь  : Одну из лучших в мире авиаракет получили вооруженные силы России - ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ Информационное агентство

----------


## Fencer

Новейшая НУР С-80ФП уже поставляется в ВС России - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"19.11.14  Бомбардировщик Ту-160 совершил первый полет после выполненного капитального ремонта с модернизацией   Пресс-релиз ОАО "Туполев"

16 ноября 2014 года бомбардировщик Ту-160 совершил первый полет после выполненного капитального ремонта с модернизацией.

«Белый лебедь» находился в воздухе 2 часа 40 минут. Первый испытательный полет на этом ракетоносце совершил летчик-испытатель первого класса Казанского авиационного завода им. С.П. Горбунова Алексей Рябов. Далее на ракетоносце предстоит выполнить испытательные полеты экипажами КАЗ им. С.П. Горбунова и независимой инспекции, а также ознакомительный полет экипажем эксплуатирующей организации.

В настоящее время в цехах предприятия ракетоносцы Ту-160 проходят модернизацию 1 очереди, при этом заменяется практически все бортовое радиолокационное и навигационное оборудование. Модернизация систем самолета позволит улучшить летно-технические характеристики самолета."

ОАК :: Новости OAK :: Бомбардировщик Ту-160 совершил первый полет после выполненного капитального ремонта с модернизацией

----------


## Avia M

Хорошая новость. "Андрей Туполев". Поскорее бы новые двигатели завезли на базу...

----------


## Griffon

3 сап в Крымске на днях вручили знамя, нет ли у кого хорошего фото? Хочется понять перешли ли какие-то регалии полку))

----------


## Muller

> "19.11.14  Бомбардировщик Ту-160 совершил первый полет после выполненного капитального ремонта с модернизацией   Пресс-релиз ОАО "Туполев"
> 
> 16 ноября 2014 года бомбардировщик Ту-160 совершил первый полет после выполненного капитального ремонта с модернизацией.
> 
> «Белый лебедь» находился в воздухе 2 часа 40 минут. Первый испытательный полет на этом ракетоносце совершил летчик-испытатель первого класса Казанского авиационного завода им. С.П. Горбунова Алексей Рябов. Далее на ракетоносце предстоит выполнить испытательные полеты экипажами КАЗ им. С.П. Горбунова и независимой инспекции, а также ознакомительный полет экипажем эксплуатирующей организации.
> 
> В настоящее время в цехах предприятия ракетоносцы Ту-160 проходят модернизацию 1 очереди, при этом заменяется практически все бортовое радиолокационное и навигационное оборудование. Модернизация систем самолета позволит улучшить летно-технические характеристики самолета."
> 
> ОАК :: Новости OAK :: Бомбардировщик Ту-160 совершил первый полет после выполненного капитального ремонта с модернизацией


Он сегодня ревел так, что на весь город было слышно. Летает вовсю.

----------


## OKA

"21.11.14


Первый самолет Ил-76МД-90А, произведенный в рамках ГОЗ, передан для создания на его базе специального авиационного комплекса ВВС

Новый Ил-76МД-90А стал первым самолетом, построенным ЗАО «Авиастар-СП», входящим в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию, в рамках выполнения государственного оборонного заказа на производство тяжелых транспортных самолетов. «Корпорация выполнила задачу по созданию серийного производства самолета в Ульяновске. Теперь мы сосредоточены на наращивании темпов работ для гарантированного исполнения плана поставок Министерству обороны России – нашему главному заказчику в сегменте транспортной авиации», сказал Президент ОАО «ОАК» М.А. Погосян.

Самолет, которому присвоено символическое название - «Ульяновск», передается сегодня в ОАО «Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. Г.М. Бериева» для создания по заказу ВВС специального авиационного комплекса.

«Мы полностью удовлетворены характеристиками самолета и ходом выполнения программы. Новые качества, полученные благодаря глубокой модернизации Ила, значительно расширяют сферу применения самолета. Это платформа для производства многоцелевых транспортных самолетов, обеспечивающих десантирование личного состава, перевозку военной техники, топлива, контейнеров, а также для создания специальных авиационных комплексов.

Потенциал Ил-76МД-90А отвечает современным требованиям ВВС страны и имеет большие перспективы на будущее»,- подчеркнул Главнокомандующий ВВС Виктор Бондарев."

ОАК :: Новости OAK :: Первый самолет Ил-76МД-90А, произведенный в рамках ГОЗ, передан для создания на его базе специального авиационного комплекса ВВС 


"Новейший транспортный самолет А-100 «Премьер» в скором времени поступит на вооружение российской армии. Современный авиационный комплекс создают на базе модернизированного самолета Ил-76МД-90А.

Несколько дней назад борт успешно завершил программу летных испытаний. В пятницу 21 ноября в торжественной обстановке его передали для дальнейшего технического оснащения. Теперь работать над проектом будет коллектив авиационного научно-технического комплекса имени Г.М. Бериева в Таганроге, который создаст на базе Ил-76МД-90А самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения («летающий радар») нового поколения. 

По заказу ВВС России самолет оснастят самыми современными системами дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения. Как обещают, эти новые качества значительно расширят сферу применения А-100 «Премьер». Испытания авиационного комплекса намечены на 2017-й год."

«Летающий радар» нового поколения построят в России - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Fencer

Человек меняет кожу - Авиация в ГПВ-2020

----------


## OKA

"24.11.2014

24 ноября, Ульяновск – «Авиастар-СП» успешно выполнил трёхлетнюю программу государственного оборонного заказа на модернизацию тяжелых транспортных самолётов Ан-124-100. К месту базирования в пос.Сеща улетел очередной «Руслан». Таким образом, в течение трех лет в рамках гособоронзаказа на «Авиастаре» модернизировано шесть самолетов Ан-124-100: один - в 2012 году, три – в 2013, два - в 2014-м.

Программа восстановления парка ВС Государственной авиации включала в себя доработки по бюллетеням, модернизацию отдельных элементов ВС с целью поддержания и улучшения технических характеристик, повышения надежности, увеличения сроков эксплуатации самолета.

Днем раньше из производства окончательной сборки ульяновского самолетостроительного предприятия передан на покраску в ООО «Спектр-Авиа» еще один модернизированный «Руслан», принадлежащий АК «Волга-Днепр».

- На самолете также проведены масштабные работы по усилению кабин основного и сменного экипажей, обслуживающего персонала, выполнены доработки по бюллетеням. По завершении окрасочных работ и комплекса наземных испытаний, заданной летной программы воздушное судно будет передано заказчику, - отметил начальник военного представительства 735 МО России – руководитель независимой инспекции АР МАК Алексей Мынкин."

Новости предприятия

----------


## Panda-9

Бельбек, 26 ноября. Авиаполк, базирующийся на аэродроме Бельбек под Севастополем, пополнился 14 боевыми самолетами. Сегодня сюда *из Краснодарского края* прибыли десять истребителей Су-27 СМ и четыре Су-30 М2.

Подробнее:
Авиаполк в Крыму получил 14 истребителей | Крыминформ

----------


## APKAH

> Бельбек, 26 ноября. Авиаполк, базирующийся на аэродроме Бельбек под Севастополем, пополнился 14 боевыми самолетами. Сегодня сюда *из Краснодарского края* прибыли десять истребителей Су-27 СМ и четыре Су-30 М2.


Ага, всё же восстановлено прежнее название - 62 иап! А вот почему из Краснодарского края?! И при чём четыре Су-30М2, когда уже с августа там располагаются три Су-30М2 (91, 92, 93)...Для точного определения машин дождёмся фотографий.

----------


## 9-13

После обеда пришло ещё 2 борта. Итого - 16

----------


## APKAH

> После обеда пришло ещё 2 борта. Итого - 16


А какие модификации прибыли, Су-27СМ и Су-27УБ или Су-27СМ(3) и Су-30М2?

----------


## 9-13

Далеко было, тип не разобрать. И погодка хуже не придумаешь.

----------


## Panda-9

> А вот почему из Краснодарского края?!


Меня тоже удивило. Потому и выделил. Допускаю трактовку, что промежуточным аэродромом (перед Бельбеком) был аэродром в Краснодарском крае.

----------


## OKA

"Два истребителя Су-35С поступили в Восточный военный округ   26 ноября, 13:16 UTC+3

Кроме Су-35С, на вооружение в различные авиачасти округа получено 15 истребителей Су-30СМ и Су-30М2

МОСКВА, 26 ноября. /ТАСС/. Плановое перевооружение одной из авиационных частей Восточного военного округа (ВВО) завершилось поставкой двух новейших истребителей Су-35С. Об этом сообщил журналистам начальник пресс- службы округа полковник Александр Гордеев.

"Всего же в авиачасти округа поставлено около 20 машин данной модификации. Кроме Су-35С, на вооружение в различные авиачасти округа получено 15 истребителей Су-30СМ и Су-30М2", - сказал он.

Су-35С - глубоко модернизированный сверхманевренный многофункциональный истребитель поколения "4++". В нем использованы технологии пятого поколения, обеспечивающие самолету превосходство над истребителями аналогичного класса.

Новейший истребитель оснащен новым комплексом авионики на основе цифровой информационно-управляющей системы, новой радиолокационной станцией с большой дальностью обнаружения воздушных целей и увеличенным числом одновременно сопровождаемых обстреливаемых целей, двигателями увеличенной мощности и поворотным вектором тяги."

ТАСС: Сибирь - Два истребителя Су-35С поступили в Восточный военный округ

----------


## OKA

> Бельбек, 26 ноября. Авиаполк, базирующийся на аэродроме Бельбек под Севастополем, пополнился 14 боевыми самолетами. Сегодня сюда *из Краснодарского края* прибыли десять истребителей Су-27 СМ и четыре Су-30 М2...


Появилось короткое видео на тему : 

"В Крым из Краснодарского края перелетели десять модернизированных Су-27СМ и четыре Су-30. Все они войдут в состав недавно сформированного истребительного авиационного полка, который дислоцируется на полуострове.
Как говорят в пресс-службе Черноморского флота, несколько самолетов абсолютно новые. Остальные тоже находятся в отличном состоянии и готовы выполнять задачи в крымском небе. Поступление истребителей осуществляется в рамках программы по размещению на полуострове полноценной группировки Вооруженных сил России.
В ближайших планах и модернизация аэропорта «Бельбек». Пока российская военная авиация будет размещена на аэродромах «Кача», «Саки» и «Гвардейское»."

В Крым прибыли 14 истребителей - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## ОБУ

В Крым прибыли 14 истребителей - Телеканал «Звезда»
http://5-tv.ru/news/92052/

----------


## AC

> Появилось короткое видео на тему : 
> 
> "В Крым из Краснодарского края перелетели десять модернизированных Су-27СМ и четыре Су-30. Все они войдут в состав недавно сформированного истребительного авиационного полка, который дислоцируется на полуострове...


Да, прикольно, с учетом того, что, если верить картинке канала "Звезда", то Су-27СМ эти конечно ни с какого не с Краснрдара прилетели, а с Дзёмгов и Ц.Угловой (самый что ни на есть Дальний Восток!)...

----------


## OKA

> Да, прикольно, с учетом того, что, если верить картинке канала "Звезда", то Су-27СМ эти конечно ни с какого не с Краснрдара прилетели, а с Дзёмгов и Ц.Угловой (самый что ни на есть Дальний Восток!)...


Ещё один ролик здесь :

http://lifenews.ru/news/145841

Можно ожидать появления фото в норм. качестве.

----------


## ОБУ

Анализируя видео прилетели 72,78,81,83, 05,24,26,28,31,33,55(уб),91,92,93

----------


## Fencer

> Анализируя видео прилетели 72,78,81,83


Су-27СМ из 23-го иап (а/д Дзёмги)?

----------


## Fencer

> Два истребителя Су-35С поступили в Восточный военный округ


В 23-й иап (а/д Дзёмги) поступили?

----------


## ОБУ

> Су-27СМ из 23-го иап (а/д Дзёмги)?


Думаю да( по опознавательным знакам полка), ранее писалось еще про уб 60, но он пока нигде не засветился

----------


## Griffon

> Ага, всё же восстановлено прежнее название - 62 иап! А вот почему из Краснодарского края?! И при чём четыре Су-30М2, когда уже с августа там располагаются три Су-30М2 (91, 92, 93)...Для точного определения машин дождёмся фотографий.


А эта созданная 27 сад - это флот или 4 К ВВС?

----------


## Panda-9

> А эта созданная 27 сад - это флот или 4 К ВВС?


Не флот. Абсолютно  точно.

----------


## Panda-9

Тут Ъ-Фото - Истребители в Крыму
еще вчерашние фото из Бельбека.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тут Ъ-Фото - Истребители в Крыму


Без попов, конечно, нынче никуда.

----------


## Avia M

Итого, до конца 2019 года, около 110 модернизированных МиГ-31?  Минобороны заключило контракт на модернизацию 50 самолетов МиГ-31 за 30 млрд рублей - AEX.RU

----------


## F74

> Итого, до конца 2019 года, около 110 модернизированных МиГ-31?  Минобороны заключило контракт на модернизацию 50 самолетов МиГ-31 за 30 млрд рублей - AEX.RU


Тут в основном восстановление дров с баз хранения + проблемы с поиском комплектующих.

----------


## Muller

> Тут в основном восстановление дров с баз хранения + проблемы с поиском комплектующих.


вроде в тексте не идет речь про восстановление дров с БХАТ.
Хотя, конечно, где взять еще 50 МиГ-31БС - загадка. Их в природе столько никогда не было :)

----------


## F74

> вроде в тексте не идет речь про восстановление дров с БХАТ.
> Хотя, конечно, где взять еще 50 МиГ-31БС - загадка. Их в природе столько никогда не было :)


Во Ржеве говорили, что в основном МиГ-31 к ним ВТА доставляет- сами нелетучие.

----------


## stream

ОАК РАЗДЕЛИТ ЗАКАЗ НА МИГ-31
ОАК разделит заказ на МиГ-31 // АвиаПорт.Новости

----------


## AC

> ОАК РАЗДЕЛИТ ЗАКАЗ НА МИГ-31
> ОАК разделит заказ на МиГ-31 // АвиаПорт.Новости


Свежее фото с Ржева:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

ВВС России получат более 150 самолетов и вертолетов в 2015 году — Российская газета

----------


## Fencer

Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко - Первый Ил-76МД-90А передан в ТАНТК им. Бериева для создания специального авиационного комплекса ВВС

----------


## OKA

> Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко - Первый Ил-76МД-90А передан в ТАНТК им. Бериева для создания специального авиационного комплекса ВВС


Жизнеутверждающие фото там : Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко - Первый Ил-76МД-90А передан в ТАНТК им. Бериева для создания специального авиационного комплекса ВВС 

   

Познавательно))

----------


## stream

bmpd - В Гвардейском в Крыму предположительно создан 37-й смешанный авиационный полк 27-й авиадивизии

----------


## николай-78

> вроде в тексте не идет речь про восстановление дров с БХАТ.
> Хотя, конечно, где взять еще 50 МиГ-31БС - загадка. Их в природе столько никогда не было :)


тогда уточните сколько было БСов и ещё лучше сколько осталось (если 50 вам кажется несуразной цифрой)

----------


## OKA

"В авиационных соединениях ЗВО начались командирские полеты  01.12.2014 (19:03)

Более 150 самолето- и вертолетовылетов в течение двух ближайших недель совершит 

командный состав авиационных дивизий, бригад и полков Западного военного округа (ЗВО).

Экипажи выполнят более 10 летных смен, проведя в воздухе около 250 часов.

Экипажи отработают наиболее сложные элементы летной подготовки: полеты в условиях метеоминимума, 

пилотирование на предельно малых высотах с огибанием рельефа местности, над водной поверхностью и в стратосфере,

 а также посадку по приборам.

Главной особенностью предстоящих полетов станет участие в составе группы экипажей современных типов авиатехники — 

самолетов Су-34, МиГ-31БМ, вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», а также авиатехники, 

проходящей войсковые испытания — ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-35.

Подразделения ПВО округа отработают ведение противоракетной обороны и действия при внезапно появляющихся 

высокоскоростных маневрирующих целях во всем диапазоне высот в условиях сильных радиопомех."

В авиационных соединениях ЗВО начались командирские полеты : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Тверская обл., Хотилово. С Нижегородского авиазавода "Сокол", прибыли восемь МиГ-31БМ.
Авиаполк в Тверской области получил восемь модернизированных высотных перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ - AEX.RU

----------


## Антоха

2 декабря. Партия современных многофункциональных корабельных истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ передана морской авиации ВМФ России. 
Об этом ТАСС сообщили в пресс-службе корпорации "МиГ".
"Министерству обороны России передана партия современных многофункциональных корабельных истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ", - сказал собеседник агентства.
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ получило партию корабельных истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ

----------


## OKA

Что-то здесь не так : наличие самого события или "перерубание шланга экипажем" ...

"Новости  

Над Рязанью кружил самолёт-заправщик с отказавшим двигателем	27.11.2014 13:40

По неофициальной информации, некоторое время над Рязанью кружил самолёт-заправщик Ил-78. У него отказал один двигатель и не убирался шланг заправки. Экипажу удалось перерубить шланг на высоте 100 метров над аэродромом, после чего самолёт пошёл на посадку. Примерно в 13.45 самолёт успешно приземлился на аэродроме в Дягилево. "

Над Рязанью кружил самолёт-заправщик с отказавшим двигателем - МедиаРязань

----------


## Avia M

> Что-то здесь не так : наличие самого события или "перерубание шланга экипажем" ...
> 
> "Новости  
> 
> Над Рязанью кружил самолёт-заправщик с отказавшим двигателем	27.11.2014 13:40
> 
> По неофициальной информации, некоторое время над Рязанью кружил самолёт-заправщик Ил-78. У него отказал один двигатель и не убирался шланг заправки. Экипажу удалось перерубить шланг на высоте 100 метров над аэродромом, после чего самолёт пошёл на посадку. Примерно в 13.45 самолёт успешно приземлился на аэродроме в Дягилево. "
> 
> Над Рязанью кружил самолёт-заправщик с отказавшим двигателем - МедиаРязань


Всё не так... Новость из разряда "ОБС".

----------


## 9-13

Поздравляем 62 ИАП с первой лётной сменой. Чистого неба и мягких посадок!

----------


## APKAH

> Поздравляем 62 ИАП с первой лётной сменой. Чистого неба и мягких посадок!


Во многих СМИ на прошлой неделе, с прибытием Су-27СМ, полк ошибочно назывался 62 иап...на самом деле это *38 иап* 27 сад 4-го Командования ВВС РФ (Бельбек) с самолётами Су-27СМ/УБ и Су-30М2.
Также в Крыму на соседних аэродромах разместились и другие созданные в этом году полки:
*37 сап* 27 сад 4-го Командования ВВС - а/д Гвардейское - Су-24М и Су-25СМ/УБ
*43 омшап* ВМФ - а/д Новофедоровка (Саки) - идёт процесс замены Су-24МР на Су-30СМ

----------


## AC

> Во многих СМИ на прошлой неделе, с прибытием Су-27СМ, полк ошибочно назывался 62 иап...на самом деле это *38 иап* 27 сад 4-го Командования ВВС РФ (Бельбек) с самолётами Су-27СМ/УБ и Су-30М2...


Ну, "многие СМИ" то ладно...
А Центральный орган Министрества обороны РФ тоже не в курсе???  :Cool: 
Сегодняшний номер:
Крым прикрыли с воздуха
http://www.redstar.ru/images/files/2...03-12-2014.pdf

----------


## AC

> Свежее фото с Ржева:
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Заказ на ремонт во Ржеве в 2014 г. -- 8 (восемь) МиГ-31.
См. здесь:
Ржевский авиаремонтный завод отправит в войска 50 модернизированных МиГ-31 - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## KAV

> *43 омшап* ВМФ - а/д Новофедоровка (Саки) - идёт процесс замены Су-24МР на Су-30СМ


Я бы уточнил, что скорее не Су-24МР, а простых "носорогов" Су-24.

----------


## Eagle_rost

Добро пожаловать в журнал Ростовского Орла - 38 истребительный авиационный полк Бельбек Крым подтверждение
КЗ пошла по пути всех остальных, только у них ума хватило слово смешанный применительно к 38 иап в Бельбеке заменить на истребительный.

----------


## Антоха

РСК МиГ потеряло в аварии учебно-боевой истребитель МиГ-29КУБ 
Lenta.ru: Силовые структуры: Вооруженные силы: В Подмосковье упал учебно-боевой истребитель МиГ-29

----------


## Polikarpoff

Нда, печально. Ведь только партию передали...

----------


## Fencer

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ получит установочную партию серийных двигателей для Ту-160 в конце 2016 года

----------


## Fencer

ОАК разделит заказ на МиГ-31 // АвиаПорт.Новости

----------


## Panda-9

> ОАК разделит заказ на МиГ-31 // АвиаПорт.Новости


См. Информация о ВВС России из различных источников. :-)

----------


## Muller

> тогда уточните сколько было БСов и ещё лучше сколько осталось (если 50 вам кажется несуразной цифрой)


Николай, про "чуть больше сорока БСов" - это с Ваших слов: МИГ-31
Вы в данном вопросе мой единственный источник...

----------


## OKA

"Производители из Улан-Удэ готовы начать испытания арктической модификации вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ

Управляющий директор авиационного предприятия в Улан-Удэ Леонид Белых сообщил, что на заводе начата сборка арктической версии «Терминатора» - вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ. Леонид Белых заявил, что испытания новой (арктической версии) вертолёта пройдут уже этой зимой. По его словам, готовятся необходимые документы для заключения контрактов с Минобороны России.

Предприятие занято выпуском Ми-8АМТШ-В. Это новейшая модификация транспортно-штурмового вертолёта, использующего вооружение, применяемое на Ми-24. Вертолёт оснащён бронёй, защищающей членов экипажа и топливные баки.

На вертолёте устанавливаются двигатели ВК-2500-03, производимые компанием «Климов». Официальный электронный раздел авиационного предприятия, расположенного в Улан-Удэ, входящего в холдинг «Вертолёты России», сообщает, что новые двигатели имеют повышенный ресурс, что поспособствует снижению затрат на эксплуатацию винтокрылой машины.

Особый акцент сделан на том, что в вертолёте реализован принцип импортозамещения. В частности, вместо дополнительной силовой установки украинского производства АИ-9В установлен российский вариант ТА-14, произведённый на НПП «Аэросила».

В экспортном вариант вертолёты Ми-8АМТШ-В называются Ми-171Ш. Четыре таких вертолёта в ближайшее время отправятся в Перу. Всего перуанская сторона желает приобрести у РФ 24 таких вертолёта вместе с сопутствующим авиатехническим имуществом. Контракты уже заключены

Производители из Улан-Удэ готовы начать испытания арктической модификации вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ

Арктические же модификации таких вертолётов могут появиться в ВВС России уже в будущем году."

Производители из Улан-Удэ готовы начать испытания арктической модификации вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ » Военное обозрение

----------


## Panda-9

Интересно. Дела мартовские, но всё равно...
Российская ПВО в марте в Крыму "посадила" беспилотник США | РИА Новости

----------


## Muller

> Интересно. Дела мартовские, но всё равно...
> Российская ПВО в марте в Крыму "посадила" беспилотник США | РИА Новости


информация сильно смахивает на байки в стиле "команда американского фрегата в полном составе уволилась после того, как все РЭС корабля в Черном море были подавлены русским вундерваффе".
Если, как пишут "второй 13 марта посажен на землю с помощью российского наземного комплекса исполнительной радиотехнической разведки 1Л222 "Авиабаза", то что же его не предъявили миру? хотя бы обломков? 
Если бы такие вещдоки были, их бы даавно обнародовали как отличный аргумент в информационной войне.

P.S. Уровень профессионализма того, кто писал эту заметку, иллюстрирует уже то, что комплекс 1Л222 "Автобаза" наречен "Авиабазой".

----------


## AC

> информация сильно смахивает на байки в стиле "команда американского фрегата в полном составе уволилась после того, как все РЭС корабля в Черном море были подавлены русским вундерваффе".
> Если, как пишут "второй 13 марта посажен на землю с помощью российского наземного комплекса исполнительной радиотехнической разведки 1Л222 "Авиабаза", то что же его не предъявили миру? хотя бы обломков? 
> Если бы такие вещдоки были, их бы даавно обнародовали как отличный аргумент в информационной войне.


1) Во-первых называется оно "Ав*то*база", а не "Авиабаза"...
2) Писали про это тогда же -- в марте...
3) В какой-то момент это вышло даже на сайте "Ростеха".
4) После этого стали писать со ссылкой на "Ростех":
«Военный обозреватель»: в Крыму перехватили американский беспилотник - Газета.Ru | Новости
5) После этого США опровергли: что мол никакие беспилотники у них никуда не пропадали в последние дни.
6) После этого "Ростех" у себя на сайте заменил то на это:
Ростех :: Новости :: Официальное опровержение Госкорпорации
Вот, собственно, и вся история...

----------


## Muller

> 1) Во-первых называется оно "Ав*то*база", а не "Авиабаза"...
> 2) Писали про это тогда же -- в марте...
> 3) В какой-то момент это вышло даже на сайте "Ростеха".
> 4) После этого стали писать со ссылкой на "Ростех":
> «Военный обозреватель»: в Крыму перехватили американский беспилотник - Газета.Ru | Новости
> 5) После этого США опровергли: что мол никакие беспилотники у них никуда не пропадали в последние дни.
> 6) После этого "Ростех" у себя на сайте заменил то на это:
> Ростех :: Новости :: Официальное опровержение Госкорпорации
> Вот, собственно, и вся история...


В РИА "Новости" редакторы, похоже, не особо заморачиваются при подборе материалов для публикации...

----------


## AC

> В РИА "Новости" редакторы, похоже, не особо заморачиваются при подборе материалов для публикации...


В данном случае РИА честно ссылается на "юбилейное издание, посвященное столетию создания российской ПВО", которое было презентовано на днях на этой официальной юбилейной конференции:
http://www.redstar.ru/index.php/news...07-100-let-pvo

----------


## Panda-9

Сегодня продолжение темы беспилотников
"Панцири" в Крыму за месяц сбили несколько украинских беспилотников | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"На российскую авиабазу в Армении прибыли молодые пилоты, прошедшие переподготовку  
 Источник: организация «Министерство обороны РФ»  Опубликовано: 08.12.2014, 19:03  

На российскую военную авиационную базу Эребуни в Республике Армения после прохождения курса переподготовки в Липецком и Армавирском учебных центрах прибыли молодые летчики выпуска 2014 г.

В новом учебном году молодые пилоты впервые будут летать на современных фронтовых истребителях четвертого поколения МиГ-29 в условиях высокогорья.

В настоящее время лейтенанты проходят медицинскую комиссию для получения допуска к полетам. На занятиях квалифицированные летчики дают рекомендации по основам и правилам полетов на истребителях МиГ-29 в условиях высокогорья, ограниченной взлетной площадки и постоянных перепадах температурных показателей и атмосферного давления в зимнее время года.

Как рассказал командир авиационного соединения полковник Александр Петров, полеты в горной местности имеют определенные особенности и сложности.

"Для выполнения различных задач военный летчик должен быть подготовлен и иметь профессиональную категорию не ниже 2 класса. В нашем регионе возникают сложности в управлении самолетом из-за разреженности воздуха, высота полетов выше на 1000 метров и техника пилотирования при посадке осуществляется методом доворота в связи с близким расположением границы", пояснил полковник Александр Петров."

На российскую авиабазу в Армении прибыли молодые пилоты, прошедшие переподготовку / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Panda-9

Если правда, то зачем? Конец ВВС?
Ъ-Новости - Источник: в России появится новый вид вооруженных сил

----------


## Muller

> Если правда, то зачем? Конец ВВС?
> Ъ-Новости - Источник: в России появится новый вид вооруженных сил


Очередной приступ реформирования с лишением ВВС статуса самостоятельного вида ВС и децентрализацией управления. Не первый и не последний. И это пройдет (с) :-)

----------


## Fencer

> Если правда, то зачем? Конец ВВС?
> Ъ-Новости - Источник: в России появится новый вид вооруженных сил


Еще на эту тему В российской армии появятся военно-космические силы — Юрий Гаврилов — Российская газета

----------


## Fencer

Стратегический бомбардировщик «Медведь» получит новую начинку - Известия

----------


## OKA

"В минуты разрядки.   Серия фотографий, сделанных во время визита вежливости, нанесённого парой бомбардировщиков Ту-95 российских ВВС (в сопровождении самолёта-заправщика Ил-78) на авиабазу 
американских ВВС "Барксдейл"; 22.08.94      December 10th, 2014

   

Все фото здесь : http://477768.livejournal.com/1867890.html

----------


## Panda-9

На авиабазу Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности «Кант» прибыло пополнение в виде 5 штурмовиков Су-25СМ
Подробности: Россия усилила авиабазу «Кант» в Киргизии модернизированными штурмовиками Су-25 - Политика, выборы, власть - Новости - ИА REGNUM

----------


## OKA

"15.12.2014 (14:44)  Западный военный округ принимает крупную партию новых вертолетов

Специалисты Западного военного округа (ЗВО) приступили к приему 14 вертолетов Ми-8 последней модификации на заводе изготовителе.

Представители инженерно-авиационной службы ЗВО проведут комплекс приемных работ поэтапно, разбив всю партию авиатехники на три части – транспортно-десантный вариант вертолетов, транспортно-боевой и поисково-спасательный.

Вертолеты Ми-8МТВ-5 войдут в состав транспортной эскадрильи бригады армейской авиации ЗВО, базирующейся в Псковской области. Летный состав авиационного соединения ЗВО прошел плановое переучивание на новую авиатехнику в центре подготовки летного состава армейской авиации.

Всего в течение декабря текущего года специалистам ЗВО предстоит принять не менее 35 единиц ударных и транспортных вертолетов Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-8МТВ-5 и др.

Вертолет Ми-8МТВ-5 — новейшая модификация вертолета Ми-8, разработанная с учетом опыта боевых действий в различных условиях. Предназначен для перевозки десанта и грузов в кабине вертолета, крупногабаритных грузов на внешней подвеске, а также огневой поддержки подразделений Сухопутных войск, в том числе в ночных условиях."

Западный военный округ принимает крупную партию новых вертолетов : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

17 декабря, AEX.RU –  Россия планирует увеличить количество авиационной техники на дежурстве в Белоруссия. Об этом сегодня на пресс-конференции в Минске сообщил Чрезвычайный и Полномочный Посол Белоруссии в России Александр Суриков, передает БЕЛТА .

 Дипломат напомнил, что с декабря 2013 года в Белоруссии несут боевое дежурство российские истребители. "На 2015 год запланировано увеличение количества техники на дежурстве до 12 боевых и двух учебных самолетов. И первое звено из четырех вертолетов армейской авиации Ми-8, которые будут усиливать дежурство в белорусском воздушном пространстве. Белорусская армия также получит 4 зенитных ракетных комплекса С-300", - сказал Александр Суриков.
Россия планирует увеличить количество авиационной техники на дежурстве в Белоруссии - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Источник: Минобороны РФ получит модернизированный Ту-160 19 декабря, 9:12 UTC+3

Бомбардировщики проходят модернизацию первой очереди, предполагающую замену радиоэлектронного оборудования и оснащение новой системой вооружения

МОСКВА, 19 декабря. /ТАСС/. Российское военное ведомство получит, в единый день приемки, модернизированный сверхзвуковой стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-160, сообщил ТАСС источник в "оборонке".

Первый после модернизации полет Ту-160 совершил 16 ноября.

"Самолет Ту-160, получивший имя "Андрей Туполев", будет передан промышленностью Военно-воздушным силам России 19 декабря - в единый день госприемки", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее замглавы дирекции программ военной авиации Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Владислав Гончаренко рассказал, что запущена программа модернизации самолетов Дальней авиации. В рамках заключенных с "Туполевым" госконтрактов идет работа под модернизации бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, Ту-95МС и Ту-160. В этом году модернизацию прошли уже десять самолетов.

В распоряжении ВВС России находятся полтора десятка Ту-160. Сейчас бомбардировщики проходят модернизацию первой очереди, предполагающую замену радиоэлектронного оборудования и оснащение новой системой вооружения. Как сообщалось ранее, до 2020 года военные планируют получить больше десятка машин, модернизированных до уровня Ту-160М.

Кроме того, с 2016 года Ту-160 будут оснащаться модернизированными турбореактивными двигателями типа НК-32, производство которых возобновляется на самарском заводе "Кузнецов" (входит в Объединенную двигателестроительную корпорацию, ОДК). Объем инвестиций в этот проект оценивался более чем в 8 млрд руб. В начале декабря гендиректор ОДК Владислав Масалов подтвердил, что военные получат установочную партию серийных двигателей для Ту-160 в конце 2016 года.
"

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: Минобороны РФ получит модернизированный Ту-160

----------


## Avia M

> Если правда, то зачем? Конец ВВС?
> Ъ-Новости - Источник: в России появится новый вид вооруженных сил


"Военно Воздушные Силы-особая гордость страны!" Столетие отпраздновали с помпой...
ВЕДОМОСТИ - После реорганизации в России останутся три вида и два рода войск

----------


## OKA

"Белый лебедь" вернулся в небо: Ту-160 прошел испытания после реконструкции  :

http://www.vesti.ru/videos/show/vid/630609/# 

http://player.rutv.ru/iframe/video/i...owZoomBtn=true






Познавательно : http://www.nrk.no/nordland/se-forsva...rne-1.12109711 


http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1147600

----------


## Fencer

В Мигалово прошло вручение Боевого Знамени 196 гвардейскому полку Мигалово - Страница 78 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Гвардейцам вручили Боевое Знамя (фото)

----------


## Panda-9

> В Мигалово прошло вручение Боевого Знамени 196 гвардейскому полку Мигалово - Страница 78 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
> Гвардейцам вручили Боевое Знамя (фото)


На знамени ни наименования части, ни даже номера ее... Безлико и бездомно как-то. Это чтоб потом в ходе ОШМ можно было передавать кому угодно?

----------


## Eagle_rost

39 вертолетный полк Джанкой Добро пожаловать в журнал Ростовского Орла - Итак Авиационная группировка в Крыму сформирована

----------


## AC

> В Мигалово прошло вручение Боевого Знамени 196 гвардейскому полку Мигалово - Страница 78 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
> Гвардейцам вручили Боевое Знамя (фото)


И в Кольцово тоже:
Транспортному авиаполку Центрального военного округа вручено Боевое знамя нового образца : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

24 декабря, AEX.RU – ОАО «Ил» приступило к работам по модернизации первого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД ВВС России до версии Ил-76МД-М, сообщили в пресс-службе ОАО «Ил».

 "Модернизация касается пилотажно-навигационного, радиосвязного, десантно-транспортного, светотехнического и бытового оборудования, средств обороны. Устаревшее (снятое с производства) оборудование будет заменено на современное. Назначенный срок службы самолета будет продлен с 30 до 40 лет", - пояснили в пресс-службе.
ОАО "Ил" приступило к работам по модернизации первого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД ВВС России - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"24.12.14 Заключен государственный контракт на проведение опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В для МО РФ

Между Министерством обороны Российской Федерации и ОАО "Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина" заключен государственный контракт на проведение опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В.

В кооперации по выполнению опытно-конструкторских работ будет задействовано порядка 30 российских предприятий и более 50 поставщиков ПКИ (покупных комплектующих изделий).

В рамках контракта предусматривается строительство на ОАО "Воронежское акционерное самолетостроительное Общество" двух опытных самолетов - одного для проведения статических и ресурсных испытаний, второго - для проведения летных испытаний. Завершение постройки опытных самолетов согласно условиям контракта запланировано в 2016 году, в этом же году планируется первый полет первого летного образца.

Государственный контракт на поставку серийных самолетов Ил-112В для Министерства обороны Российской Федерации намечен к подписанию в 2015 году, при этом планируется, что первый серийный самолет сойдет со стапелей ОАО "ВАСО" в 2018 году.

Ил-112В - полностью российский самолет, при его постройке будут использоваться детали и комплектующие изделия только российского производства."

ОАК :: Новости OAK :: Заключен государственный контракт на проведение опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В для МО РФ

----------


## ОБУ

"Сухой". Выбор цели / Russia.tv

----------


## OKA

"ОПК: обновленные МиГ-31БМ прикроют стратегические направления, включая Арктику  30 декабря, 12:58 UTC+3

Свыше 50 модернизированных истребителей этого типа поступят в войска до конца 2018 года

МОСКВА, 30 декабря. /ТАСС/. Полсотни модернизированных перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ, контракт по которым был подписан в ноябре, прикроют самые важные стратегические направления, в том числе Арктику. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в российской "оборонке".

Согласно условиям соглашения, свыше 50 истребителей, модернизированных до уровня МиГ-31БМ, поступят в войска до конца 2018 года.

"После ремонта с глубокой модернизацией до уровня МиГ-31БМ самолеты начнут нести боевое дежурство по прикрытию особо важных стратегических направлений, включая арктическое", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Самолетам обновят авионику, в целом улучшат эргономику кабины, поставят новые радиолокационные станции. Модернизацию пройдут системы управления вооружением с тем, чтобы можно было использовать новые бомбы и новые ракеты класса "воздух-воздух", а также противорадиолокационные ракеты.

"Предполагается также внедрение на самолетах цифровых каналов передачи данных", - добавил источник. Он пояснил, что новое оборудование существенно упрощает алгоритм передачи приказа на применение оружия, а также позволяет самолету обмениваться информацией как с наземными и воздушными объектами, так и с космическими.

Модернизацией перехватчиков займутся РСК "МиГ", нижегородский завод "Сокол" и петербургский Научно-технический центр "Заслон".

Первый контракт на модернизацию МиГ-31 был подписан "Соколом" в 2011 году и предусматривает поставку ВВС России свыше 50 модернизированных МиГ-31БМ до 2019 года. В этом году военные получили 18 таких самолетов."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - ОПК: обновленные МиГ-31БМ прикроют стратегические направления, включая Арктику

----------


## Muller

> "ОПК: обновленные МиГ-31БМ прикроют стратегические направления, включая Арктику  30 декабря, 12:58 UTC+3
> 
> Свыше 50 модернизированных истребителей этого типа поступят в войска до конца 2018 года
> 
> МОСКВА, 30 декабря. /ТАСС/. Полсотни модернизированных перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ, контракт по которым был подписан в ноябре, прикроют самые важные стратегические направления, в том числе Арктику. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в российской "оборонке".
> 
> Согласно условиям соглашения, свыше 50 истребителей, модернизированных до уровня МиГ-31БМ, поступят в войска до конца 2018 года.
> 
> "После ремонта с глубокой модернизацией до уровня МиГ-31БМ самолеты начнут нести боевое дежурство по прикрытию особо важных стратегических направлений, включая арктическое", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> ...


про "новые бомбы <>, а также противорадиолокационные ракеты" это, конечно, хорошо загнули...

----------


## Fencer

Арсеньевская авиационная компания «Прогресс» (Приморский край) в последние дни 2014 г. передала Минобороны 10 вертолётов Ка-52, сообщает блог bmpd со ссылкой на «Вести-Приморье».
Десять Ка-52 поступили на авиабазу в Хабаровске
Боевые машины поступили на 573-ю авиабазу 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО РФ в Хабаровске. По некоторым данным, общее количество вертолётов Ка-52 на базе составило 12 единиц.
«Таким образом, 573-я авиабаза стала четвёртой строевой частью ВВС и ПВО России, получившей серийные боевые вертолёты Ка-52 с момента начала поставок их в войска в 2011 году. Ранее Ка-52 получили 575-я авиабаза армейской авиации 3-го Командования ВВС и ПВО в Черниговке (Приморский край), 393-я авиабаза армейской авиации 4-го Командования ВВС и ПВО в Кореновске (Краснодарский край) и 15-я бригада армейской авиации 1-го Командования ВВС и ПВО в Острове (Псковская область)», – сообщается в опубликованном материале. Морская авиация есть и будет! - VII - Страница 3669 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU и Ка-52 в боевом строю Часть 2

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны России закупит новые самолеты-топливозаправщики

Министерство обороны Российской Федерации заключило контракт с ОАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация» на постройку самолетов-топливозаправщиков Ил-96-400ТЗ.

В соответствии с условиями контракта для Вооруженных Сил будут построены и переданы 2 новых самолета Ил-96-400ТЗ.

Новый самолет-топливозаправщик Ил-96-400ТЗ будет способен передать свыше 65 тонн топлива на удалении до 3,5 тыс. км.

На самолетах будут установлены универсальные приборы авиационной заправки УПАЗ-1, зарекомендовавшие себя на существующих строевых самолетах-топливозаправщиках Ил-78/78М."

Минобороны России закупит новые самолеты-топливозаправщики : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Русская стратегия в Арктике: ставки сделаны ...

...Ставка на ВВС 

Ближайшие годы для военного ведомства Российской Федерации в Арктике будут определяющими. Вполне вероятно, что будет восстановлен самый северный в мире аэродром Греэм-Белл, расположенный на территории архипелага Земля Франца-Иосифа. В советские времена этот стратегический объект был настоящей головной болью для США, ведь на нем располагались стратегические бомбардировщики, способные нести ядерное оружие на борту, а расстояние от этого аэродрома до территории Соединенных Штатов составляло меньше 896 километров. Этот аэродром является уникальным в своем роде техническим сооружением. В конце 80-х годов ВВС даже проводили учения, с применением все тех же Миг-31. Сценарий учений предполагал перехват стратегической авиации США задолго до подлета к центральным регионам нашей страны. Такое внимание к ВВС отдавалось и отдается до сих пор не случайно.
Военно-воздушные силы России до сих пор являются одним из основных факторов сдерживания любого потенциального противника. В 2007 году впервые за постсоветский период, «русские стратеги» Ту-95, вылетев из Энгельса, достигли Арктики в ходе боевого патрулирования. Полеты стратегической авиации России вызывают на западе настоящую истерику: Норвегия, Канада, Великобритания, США – наперебой твердят о русской угрозе. Однако командование ВВС России в свойственном ему спокойствии отвечает, что «не собирается ни на кого нападать, а использование авиации - это лишь демонстрация военного присутствия». "

http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...71147-uqgm.htm


"Минобороны РФ: самолет-локатор А-100 "Премьер" испытают в 2015 году

А-100 "Премьер" - самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления на базе Ил-76МД-90А с двигателем ПС-90А-76. Антенный комплекс будет построен на базе антенны с активной фазированной решеткой.

МОСКВА, 6 янв — РИА Новости. Специалисты Государственного летно-испытательного центра Минобороны РФ в Ахтубинске Астраханской области в 2015 году проведут испытания самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-100 "Премьер", сообщил представитель пресс-службы Минобороны РФ по Военно-воздушным силам полковник Игорь Климов.

"В 2015 году планируется проведение испытаний, наиболее важными объектами являются самолеты ПАК ФА, МиГ-29 К/КУБ для ВМФ РФ, МиГ-35, Ил-112, Ту-142МРМ, Ил-22М, Ил-114Р, А-100, Ту-214Р, вертолеты Ка-60 и Ми-28НМ и образцы вооружения", — сказал Климов.

А-100 "Премьер" — самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления на базе Ил-76МД-90А с двигателем ПС-90А-76. Антенный комплекс будет построен на базе антенны с активной фазированной решеткой. Поставки ВВС России планируется начать в 2016 году. 21 ноября 2014 года ТАНТК имени Бериева получил первый самолет Ил-76МД-90А для переоборудования в самолет ДРЛО типа А-100.

"В уходящем году в соответствии с Планом научно-испытательных работ в ГЛИЦ Минобороны РФ имени Чкалова проводилось 132 самостоятельных испытания, из них — 85 летных. Испытатели принимали участие в проведении испытаний новой модернизированной и перспективной авиационной техники и в проведении предварительных испытаний перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации ПАК ФА, часть которых выполнялась на ахтубинской базе центра", — добавил Климов.

Он отметил, что наиболее важными в уходящем году стали испытания реактивных сверхманевренных многоцелевых истребителей поколения 4++ Су-35/35С, двухместных сверхзвуковых всепогодных истребителей-перехватчиков дальнего радиуса действия МиГ-31БМ, легких фронтовых истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ, учебно-боевых Як-130, транспортных Ил-78МД-90А; вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-35М и кораблельных Ка-27М,а также различных образцов вооружения.

В ГЛИЦ проходят испытания все самолеты и вертолеты, включая авиационное оборудование, системы связи и управления, находящиеся на вооружении Вооруженных сил РФ. С 2007 года в ГЛИЦ Министерства обороны РФ наметилась устойчивая тенденция ежегодного увеличения в среднем на 10% количества проводимых испытаний."

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20150106/1041577572.html

----------


## Саныч 62

> Вполне вероятно, что будет восстановлен самый северный в мире аэродром Греэм-Белл, расположенный на территории архипелага Земля Франца-Иосифа. В советские времена этот стратегический объект был настоящей головной болью для США, ведь на нем располагались стратегические бомбардировщики, способные нести ядерное оружие на борту, а расстояние от этого аэродрома до территории Соединенных Штатов составляло меньше 896 километров.


 Не получилось найти территорию США на этом удалении. Может была В СОВЕТСКОЕ ВРЕМЯ?

----------


## OKA

> Не получилось найти территорию США на этом удалении. Может была В СОВЕТСКОЕ ВРЕМЯ?


Возможно журнализт подразумевал Северный полюс. Или ближайшее посольство-консульство США)))

"Земля Франца-Иосифа является крайним северо-западным форпостом Российской Федерации. Дальше – только северный полюс, до которого, кстати, всего 896 км. А до США, как и до Москвы – от ЗФИ лететь 2970 км."

Ледовый аэродром на Греэм-Белле и его окончательное уничтожение 

Фото : Остров Греэм-Белл (Graham-Bell Island)

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;116741]"Минобороны России закупит новые самолеты-топливозаправщики

Министерство обороны Российской Федерации заключило контракт с ОАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация» на постройку самолетов-топливозаправщиков Ил-96-400ТЗ.

В соответствии с условиями контракта для Вооруженных Сил будут построены и переданы 2 новых самолета Ил-96-400ТЗ.

Разве удобно содержать в парке, всего две машины нового типа?

----------


## OKA

> Разве удобно содержать в парке, всего две машины нового типа?


Hа известном ресурсе в каментах пообсуждали. 

bmpd - Контракт на два самолета-заправщика Ил-96-400ТЗ

----------


## OKA

> про "новые бомбы <>, а также противорадиолокационные ракеты" это, конечно, хорошо загнули...


Ну почему ж нет, например такие : "Х-31П («изделие 77П») — базовый вариант противорадиолокационной ракеты оснащаемой модульными пассивными радиолокационными головками самонаведения ПРГС-4ВП (Л-111), ПРГС-5ВП (Л-112) или ПРГС-6ВП (Л-113)[5][6] разработки НПО «Автоматика», перекрывающими весь частотный диапазон РЛС являющихся потенциальными целями этой ракеты.[3] Предназначена для уничтожения РЛС из состава ЗРК большой и средней дальности, а также для других РЛС наземного и морского базирования, различного назначения. Принята на вооружение в 1988 году.[7]

Х-31ПД — применена широкополосная пассивная ГСН аналогичная ГСН Х-58УШКЭ диапазона 1,2 ГГц — 11 ГГц,[8][9] увеличена дальность пуска до 250 км, за счёт управления тягой двигателя, увеличена масса БЧ до 110 кг, стартовая масса возросла до 715 кг.[10]. Серийное производство с 7 сентября 2012"



https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5-31

Может быть у Вас есть уточнения на тему возможностей применения с модернизированных бортов МиГ-31 образцов противорадиолокационных ракет или бомб (старых/новых) )))

----------


## Антон

> Ну почему ж нет, например такие : "Х-31П 
> 
> Может быть у Вас есть уточнения на тему возможностей применения с модернизированных бортов МиГ-31 образцов противорадиолокационных ракет или бомб (старых/новых) )))


Миг31БМ не может применять оружие "воздух-поверхность"

----------


## OKA

> Миг31БМ не может применять оружие "воздух-поверхность"


Ну как горизонтальный бомбер , наверное сможет что-нибудь бросать))

"...Представленный на показе в Жуковском самолет МиГ-31БМ нес на подфюзеляжных конформных узлах подвески четыре ракеты типа Р-33С дальнего действия с радиолокационным наведением и одной противорадиолокационной УР Х-31П, подвешенной под левой консолью. Помимо УР класса «воздух-воздух» большой дальности новая модификация «мига» оснащена и наиболее совершенными в настоящее время ракетами средней дальности РВВ-АЕ(до 4 единиц), которые разместились на подкрыльевых узлах. Сохранены в составе комплекса вооружения и мощные ракеты типа Р-40ТД (две), доставшиеся МиГ-31 «по наследству» еще от перехватчика МиГ-25П.

Модернизированные варианты самолета могут оснащаться противорадиолокационными ракетами Х-31П, Х-25МП или Х-25МПУ (до шести единиц), противокорабельными УР X-31А (до шести), ракетами класса «воздух-поверхность» Х-59 и Х-29Т (до трех) или Х-59М (до двух единиц), до шести корректируемых авиабомб КАБ-1500 или до восьми КАБ-500 с телевизионным или лазерным наведением. Максимальная масса боевой нагрузки составляет 9000 кг. "



Многоцелевой истребитель МиГ-31БМ /Авиабаза =KRoN=/

----------


## Антон

> Ну как горизонтальный бомбер , наверное сможет что-нибудь бросать))


Тока ракеты "воздух-воздух"...

----------


## OKA

> Тока ракеты "воздух-воздух"...


Так на выставке просто макет Х-31 подвесили, или возможности применения всеръёз рассматривались?

----------


## Антон

> Так на выставке просто макет Х-31 подвесили, или возможности применения всеръёз рассматривались?


Там скорее всего макет.Кстати у серийного миг-31 пилоны уже другие. Хотели его оснастить оружием воздух-повнрхность,но в итоге - отказались от этого.

----------


## stream

bmpd - Поставки военных самолетов Министерству обороны России в 2014 году

----------


## Muller

> Может быть у Вас есть уточнения на тему возможностей применения с модернизированных бортов МиГ-31 образцов противорадиолокационных ракет или бомб (старых/новых) )))


Конечно есть уточнения :-)
Как отметил выше глубокоуважаемый Антон, возможность применения с модернизированных МиГ-31 АСП "воздух-поверхность" действительно предлагалась в рамках первого варианта модернизации МиГ-31БМ, разработанного в конце 90-х. 58-й борт на МАКС-99 по этому поводу выставлялся.
Однако в итоге Минобороны несколько лет спустя выбрало другой (говорят, более дешевый) вариант модернизации, предусматривающий только расширение возможностей в части применения АСП "воздух-воздух", что и нашло свое воплощение в нынешних МиГ-31БМ.
Уж какой там бомбардировщик - там с "Заслоном-АМ" да новыми ракетами проблем хватает - недаром в ГЛИЦ в прошлом году еще два борта ушли на испытания.

Новый контракт предусматривает примерно то же самое, только кроме БС-ов будут дорабатываться, видимо, еще и машины более ранних модификаций (ибо БС-ов не хватит).
Но это уже все вещи для другой ветки.

----------


## Avia M

АГВП продолжение... В России появится пятая пилотажная группа ВВС России «Крылья Тавриды». Она создаётся на базе Борисоглебского учебного авиацентра в Воронежской области. В этом году группа впервые выступит 9 мая на воздушном параде над Красной площадью, посвященном 70-летию Победы. Об этом сообщил представитель ВВС Игорь Климов.
Подробнее: Пятая пилотажная группа в России будет воронежской - Новости - МОЁ! Online Воронеж

----------


## OKA

> АГВП продолжение... В России появится пятая пилотажная группа ВВС России «Крылья Тавриды». Она создаётся на базе Борисоглебского учебного авиацентра в Воронежской области. В этом году группа впервые выступит 9 мая на воздушном параде над Красной площадью, посвященном 70-летию Победы. Об этом сообщил представитель ВВС Игорь Климов.
> Подробнее: Пятая пилотажная группа в России будет воронежской - Новости - МОЁ! Online Воронеж


Ну а на Дальнем Востоке можно расположить пилотажную группу "Невский бастион" ))  В Крыму , на мой взгляд, былоб всёж логичнее базировать. А то "Крым-наш, Крым-наш" .  И Качинское училище воссоздать заодно.

----------


## Avia M

По поводу АГВП, тема очень ёмкая (вне рамок данной ветки). "КТ" заявлены на Парад, но не участвуют в программе МАКСа. Предварительная инф.

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ка-52К пойдут на Камчатскую Авиабазу Морской Авиации*

_В 2015 году морская авиация Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ) на Камчатке получит 10 вертолетов Ка-52, создававшихся для вертолетоносцев типа «Мистраль». Об этом сообщает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на пресс-службу Минобороны РФ._

Всего в 2015 году авиация Восточного военного округа планирует получить 22 ударных вертолета Ка-52.
 «В дальнейшем новые Ка-52 будут задействованы при выполнении учебно-тренировочных полетов и задач по предназначению. Поступающие на вооружение вертолеты оснащены современным навигационным оборудованием, которое позволяет им совершать полеты в любых погодных условиях как днем, так и ночью», — отмечается в сообщении.
 Речь идет об ударных вертолетах Ка-52К «Катран», создававшихся для оснащения десантных вертолетоносцев типа «Мистраль». Разработка вертолета была запущена в 2011-м, осенью этого же года Ка-52 впервые сел на палубу большого противолодочного корабля «Вице-адмирал Кулаков». Вертолет отличается изменениями в комплексах бортового вооружения и навигационного оборудования, а также отдельными узлами (в частности, на нем имеется механизм складывания лопастей несущих винтов).
 Весной 2014 года стало известно, что военные подписали контракт на поставку 32 вертолетов Ка-52К. В состав авиагрупп «Мистралей» планировалось включить по восемь ударных вертолетов Ка-52К и восемь транспортно-боевых Ка-29.

Единственное, что можно предположить, что в случае нулевого прогресса с поступлением в состав ВМФ ДВКД «Владивосток» и «Севастополь» и вообще отказа РФ от этих кораблей, вертолеты Ка-52К флоту оказываются не очень и нужны. Но контракт на них уже подписан и их надо куда деть. Тогда бы почему бы в составе авиабазы ТОФ на Камчатке не сформировать бы эскадрилию вертолетов Ка-52К.

Источник

----------


## OKA

"ОПК установит новое радиолокационное оборудование на аэродромах на востоке страны  13 января, 11:26 UTC+3

МОСКВА, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Объединенная приборостроительная корпорация (входит в "Ростех") в 2015 году установит и введет в эксплуатацию радиолокационное оборудование нового поколения на аэродромах в Комсомольске- на-Амуре, Усть-Куте и Нерюнгри. Его планируется также поставлять зарубежным заказчикам, сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе ОПК.

Кроме того, корпорация изготовит оборудование для международного аэропорта Курск, аэропортов Восточный Иркутского авиазавода и Борисоглебское Казанского авиазавода.

Обзорный радиолокатор АОРЛ-1АС, который уже получили около 30 российских аэродромов, разработан Челябинским радиозаводом "Полет" и работает на основе особого алгоритма обработки информации, подтвержденного патентом РФ. "Локатор способен работать в аэропортах с любой интенсивностью полетов, в том числе там, где используются автоматизированные системы управления воздушным движением", - рассказал директор департамента ОПК Александр Калинин.

"В радиолокаторе АОРЛ-1АС применен запатентованный нами алгоритм обработки сигналов, позволяющий увеличить подпомеховую видимость, что обеспечивает лучшее обнаружение целей в сложных условиях на фоне мощных отражений от объектов на местности, - отметил, в свою очередь, генеральный директор завода "Полет" Евгений Никитин. - Кроме того, для обнаружения движущихся целей на фоне пассивных помех также применен особый алгоритм, позволяющий подстраиваться к условиям конкретной местности и метеоусловиям, что обеспечивает лучшее обнаружение целей при низком уровне ложных тревог. Эти алгоритмы - уникальны, на сегодняшний день они внедрены в серийное производство".

Радиолокаторы оснащены двумя комплектами аппаратуры с автоматическим переходом с одного комплекта на другой при отказе. Информация передается как в цифровом, так и в аналоговом виде. Радиолокатор обеспечивает высокое разрешение и точность определения координат воздушных судов.

Переоснащение российской аэродромной сети новой техникой ведется в рамках Федеральной целевой программы "Модернизация единой системы организации воздушного движения в РФ до 2020 года".

"В 2015-2016 годах также запланирована поставка этих радиолокаторов для зарубежных заказчиков в Египте, Вьетнаме и Ираке", - добавили в пресс-службе."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - ОПК установит новое радиолокационное оборудование на аэродромах на востоке страны

"Вертолеты Ми-28Н в ЮВО проведут учения по поиску целей в сложных погодных условиях 12 января, 11:54 UTC+3

КРАСНОДАР, 12 января. /ТАСС/. Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" авиабазы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Кореновске (Краснодарский край), приступили к учениям, на которых отработают обнаружение целей ночью в сложных погодных условиях.

"Военные летчики выполнят нормативы по обнаружению и распознаванию различных объектов, подвижных и неподвижных наземных целей, бронетехники, вертолетов и низколетящих малоскоростных самолетов условного противника, - сообщил ТАСС сотрудник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс- службы ЮВО Семен Зорин. - Также они отработают сложные элементы пилотажа на предельно малых высотах до пяти метров над землей".

По словам Зорина, в зависимости от погодных условий учения продлятся от полутора до двух недель. К выполнению заданий допустят летчиков первого и второго класса с общим налетом около 500 часов.

Ми-28Н разработаны на базе боевого вертолета Ми-28, вооружены противотанковыми управляемыми ракетами "Атака" класса "воздух-земля", ракетами "Игла" класса "воздух- воздух", неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами типа С-8 и С-13, а также подвижной пушечной установкой калибра 30 мм. Распознавать цели и наводить на них управляемые ракеты машине помогает обзорно-прицельная система нового поколения с тепловизионным и лазерным каналами. Благодаря многофункциональной радиолокационной станции РЛС "Арбалет", считывающий информацию о рельефе местности, "Ночной охотник" способен автоматически обходить ЛЭП и кроны деревьев.

Вертолеты начали поступать на вооружение российской армии с 2008 года."

http://itar-tass.com/armiya-i-opk/1691592


"МОСКВА, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Воздушно-космические силы РФ будут созданы в 2015 году. Об этом сообщил начальник Генерального штаба ВС РФ - первый заместитель министра обороны РФ Валерий Герасимов.

"В 2015 году новый вид вооруженных сил - Воздушно-космические силы - будет создан путем слияния двух существующих видов вооруженных сил: Военно-воздушных сил и Войск воздушно-космической обороны", - сказал Герасимов журналистам.

Также, по его словам, принимаются меры и будет продолжена работа по созданию надежной эшелонированной системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении как в космическом ее сегменте, так и по размещению радиолокационных станций высокой заводской готовности."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Генштаб: Воздушно-космические силы РФ будут созданы в этом году

----------


## Avia M

12 января, AEX.RU –  Военно-воздушные силы России в 2015 году продолжат прием и освоение новейших образцов вооружения, сообщил "Интерфаксу" представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.

 "В соответствии с государственным оборонным заказом на 2015 год планируется поставка в войска более 150 вертолетов и самолетов", - сказал Климов. Полковник отметил, что продолжатся поставки истребителей Су-30СМ, Су-30М2, МиГ-29СМТ, фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, многоцелевых самолетов Су-35С, учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130, транспортных Ан-148, Ил-76-МД90. Для армейской авиации планируется поставка вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", Ми-8АМТШ (МТВ-5-1), Ми-8МТПР, Ми-35М, Ми-26, Ка-226 и "Ансат-У".
В 2015 году ВВС России получат более 150 самолетов и вертолетов - AEX.RU

----------


## Panda-9

> на 2015 год планируется поставка в войска более 150 вертолетов и самолетов",


А вот тут
http://www.rg.ru/2015/01/13/plan-site.html
другие цифры: 



> в текущем году в войска должны поступить около 700 бронемашин, 126 самолетов, 88 вертолетов,


т.е. 214. Понятно, что 214 это "более 150", но разница в плановых цифрах уж очень большая.

----------


## Avia M

> А вот тут
> Минобороны разработает новый План обороны России — Иван Петров — Российская газета
> другие цифры: 
> 
> т.е. 214. Понятно, что 214 это "более 150", но разница в плановых цифрах уж очень большая.


Полагаю представители МО осторожничают в заявлениях. Что год 2015 нам готовит...

----------


## OKA

"Летчики штурмовой авиации ЮВО приступили к отработке сложных элементов пилотажа

Экипажи модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 «Грач» авиабазы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Краснодарском крае, приступили к выполнению летных заданий в различном диапазоне высот в сложных метеорологических условиях, в том числе в ночное время и в горах.

Летчики отработают действия при возникновении внештатных ситуаций, в случае отказа авиационной техники, маневрирование по уклонению от атаки истребительной авиации условного противника в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления.

Также экипажи выполнят пуски управляемых ракет и сброс корректируемых авиабомб.

Помимо этого, летчики отработают выполнение сложных элементов пилотажа, таких как «Петля Нестерова», вертикальные, горизонтальные и косые «бочки», боевые развороты.

При выполнении полетных заданий будет задействовано более 15 штурмовиков Су-25СМ3."

Летчики штурмовой авиации ЮВО приступили к отработке сложных элементов пилотажа : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Вертолетная эскадрилья российской авиабазы Эребуни в Армении проводит полетную подготовку в Ростовской области

Летные экипажи вертолетной эскадрильи российской авиационной военной базы Эребуни командования ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа в Армении приступили к плановым полетам на аэродроме в Ростовской области.

Занятия, в которых  принимают участие более 100 пилотов, специалистов бортовых и наземных служб обеспечения полетами, проводятся под руководством командования авиабазы.

Прибытие пилотов и переброска современной авиационной техники на аэродром Эребуни  планируется после завершения строительства на нем вертолетных взлетно-посадочных площадок, стоянок и военных служебных объектов."

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2005572@egNews

----------


## Muller

> "Летчики штурмовой авиации ЮВО приступили к отработке сложных элементов пилотажа
> 
> Экипажи модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 «Грач» авиабазы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Краснодарском крае, приступили к выполнению летных заданий в различном диапазоне высот в сложных метеорологических условиях, в том числе в ночное время и в горах.


чуднЫе дела - мифический Су-25СМ3 снова в строю в количестве аж 15 единиц :-)
однако, товарищи журналисты опять выдают желаемое за действительное.

----------


## OKA

> чуднЫе дела - мифический Су-25СМ3 снова в строю в количестве аж 15 единиц :-)
> однако, товарищи журналисты опять выдают желаемое за действительное.


Может чего-то не знаю,но в сети полно упоминаний "Су-25СМ3" .

----------


## Muller

> Может чего-то не знаю,но в сети полно упоминаний "Су-25СМ3"


Да, упоминаний действительно много, но они относятся большей частью к журналистским фантазиям.
Насколько можно судить, сопоставляя информацию из различных источников, нынешние Су-25СМ, имеющиеся в ВВС, в том числе и те 5 бортов, поступившие недавно в Кант, относятся к варианту Су-25СМ. 36 машин, модернизированные по контракту 2011 года, называют иногда Су-25СМ2. Фактически эти 36 машин (начиная с СМ-44) модернизированы в соответствии с техусловиями 81.0000.М.004.998 ТУ (http://zakupki.gov.ru/44fz/filestore...43AC11072541A1). Анализ этих техусловий не позволяет говорить о существенном отличии их от первых 43 машин.

Индексом же Су-25СМ3 предполагалось (предполагается?) обозначать глубоко модернизированный Су-25, единственный прототип которого с б/н 95 испытывается уже несколько лет (✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация). Наиболее существенными внешними отличиями его являются контейнеры системы РЭБ "Витебск" и антенна на спине. В 2012 году "Известия" писали в свойственной им манере о завершении испытаний и предстоящей серийной модернизации, но этого не произошло.

О причинах того, почему эта модификация еще не в серии, остается только догадываться. Журналисты же тем временем подхватили индекс СМ3 и он с тех пор гуляет по просторам сети.

----------


## OKA

> Да, упоминаний действительно много, но они относятся большей частью к журналистским фантазиям.
> Насколько можно судить, сопоставляя информацию из различных источников, нынешние Су-25СМ, имеющиеся в ВВС, в том числе и те 5 бортов, поступившие недавно в Кант, относятся к варианту Су-25СМ. 36 машин, модернизированные по контракту 2011 года, называют иногда Су-25СМ2. Фактически эти 36 машин (начиная с СМ-44) модернизированы в соответствии с техусловиями 81.0000.М.004.998 ТУ (http://zakupki.gov.ru/44fz/filestore...43AC11072541A1). Анализ этих техусловий не позволяет говорить о существенном отличии их от первых 43 машин.
> 
> Индексом же Су-25СМ3 предполагалось (предполагается?) обозначать глубоко модернизированный Су-25, единственный прототип которого с б/н 95 испытывается уже несколько лет (✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация). Наиболее существенными внешними отличиями его являются контейнеры системы РЭБ "Витебск" и антенна на спине. В 2012 году "Известия" писали в свойственной им манере о завершении испытаний и предстоящей серийной модернизации, но этого не произошло.
> 
> О причинах того, почему эта модификация еще не в серии, остается только догадываться. Журналисты же тем временем подхватили индекс СМ3 и он с тех пор гуляет по просторам сети.


Спасибо Вам за развёрнутый и информативный комментарий! А в приведённом ролике удивила торчащая слева возле зеркала коробочка с тумблeрами. Как-то угловато выглядит-несерийно))

----------


## OKA

"Военная инспекция Министерства обороны РФ проверяет российскую авиабазу «Кант» в Киргизии

Военная инспекция Министерства обороны Российской Федерации проверяет боеготовность российской авиационной базы «Кант», дислоцированной в Киргизской Республике.

В ходе инспекции особое внимание уделяется проверке боеготовности соединения,  в частности действиям по предназначению штурмовой и армейской авиации. Отдельно изучается организация противодействия терроризму.

Основная цель проверки — изучение положения дел в органах управления и  подразделениях, а также оценка эффективности работы командования по организации повседневной деятельности.

Справочно:

Авиабаза «Кант» структурно входит в состав 2-го командования ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа, является авиационным компонентом Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания и участвует в обеспечении безопасности территории и воздушного пространства государств-участников ОДКБ. На вооружении соединения — штурмовики Су-25СМ и вертолёты Ми-8МТВ."

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2005723@egNews



"Лётчики авиаполка ВВО, дислоцированного в Забайкалье, готовятся к масштабному учению с подразделениями ВВС и ПВО

Лётчики смешанного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, начали готовиться к масштабному тактическому учению с подразделениями ВВС и ПВО, которое пройдет на специализированном полигоне Телемба в Бурятии в феврале-марте этого года.

Пилоты истребителей Су-30СМ и штурмовиков Су-25 выполняют учебно-тренировочные полёты на минимальных и максимально допустимых высотах, отрабатывают задачи ведения воздушного боя и поражения наземных объектов.

Полёты выполняются как одиночно, так и в составе пар и звеньев в дневное и ночное время.

В предстоящем тактическом учении с подразделениями ВВС и ПВО будет задействован весь летный и инженерно-технический состав авиаполка."

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2005699@egNews


"В горах Ставрополья завершилось учение с участием экипажей «Терминаторов» авиабазы ЮВО

В ходе летно-тактического учения экипажи транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» авиабазы Южного военного округа (ЮВО) успешно отработали учебно-боевые задачи в горах Ставропольского края.

По легенде учения в лесном массиве были выявлены признаки базирования условных незаконных вооруженных формирований (НВФ) численностью до 50 человек.

Для блокирования района проведения «контртеррористической» операции «Терминаторы» осуществили в ночное время переброску и высадку в труднодоступные участки местности 3 групп тактического воздушного десанта.

В целях уничтожения базы НВФ, схронов с оружием и боеприпасами, а также для осуществления огневой поддержки действий десанта экипажи Ми-8АМТШ произвели более 10 пусков противотанковых управляемых ракет «Атака» по позициям боевиков.

Также вертолетчики отработали вопросы доставки боеприпасов и грузов военного назначения в труднодоступные участки лесного массива и горной местности.

В учении было задействовано более 5 единиц авиационной техники."

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2005768@egNews


"В ЗВО поступила первая в этом году партия новейших транспортно-боевых вертолетов

Около 10 транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5 поступили в бригаду армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированную в Псковской области.

Летный состав соединения уже прошел курс переподготовки на новый тип техники и в ближайшее время приступит к плановым полетам.

В настоящее время экипажи проходят предполетную подготовку. На специальных тренажерах вертолетчики отрабатывают взлет и посадку на аэродромы, авианосцы и неподготовленные горные площадки, действия в нештатных ситуациях, а также применение авиационных средств поражения по различным типам целей.

Новейшие тренажерные комплексы полностью имитируют условия реального полета за счет настоящей кабины вертолета и сферического экрана.

Планируется, что уже в конце текущего месяца бригада пополнится еще одним звеном Ми-8МТВ-5."

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2005751@egNews

----------


## Muller

> ...экипажи Ми-8АМТШ произвели более 10 пусков противотанковых управляемых ракет «Атака»


Кстати кто в курсе - каким образом производится наведение ПТУР "Атака" с Ми-8АМТШ? Вроде характерной антенны командой радиолинии ПТУР на этих вертолетах не видно (на ранних прототипах АМТШ она заметна). Что-то слабо верится, что ее убрали под обтекатель метеолокатора...

----------


## Panda-9

На базе МиГ-35 будет разработан многофункциональный легкий истребитель для ВВС России
http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=363615

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 21 янв — РИА Новости. Летчики штурмовиков Су-25СМ с расположенной в Киргизии российской авиационной базы "Кант" применили во время учебных полетов в сложных метеоусловиях над горным рельефом систему спутниковой навигации ГЛОНАСС, сообщает в среду пресс-служба ЦВО.

"Лётчики российской авиационной базы "Кант", дислоцированной в Киргизской Республике, провели учебно-тренировочные полёты с применением системы спутниковой навигации ГЛОНАСС в сложных метеоусловиях над горным рельефом. Полёты прошли на горном полигоне "Эдельвейс".

Система ГЛОНАСС установлена на модернизированных штурмовиках Су-25СМ, поступивших на вооружение базы в конце прошлого года.

"Лётчики эффективно применили спутниковую систему при плохой видимости, а также выполняя полёты на малой высоте в горах", — сообщает ЦВО.

Авиабаза "Кант" структурно входит в состав 2 командования ВВС и ЦВО, является авиационным компонентом Коллективных сил быстрого развёртывания и участвует в обеспечении безопасности территории и воздушного пространства государств-участников ОДКБ."

Штурмовики Су-25СМ опробовали ГЛОНАСС при полетах над горами Киргизии | РИА Новости


"Завершен прием 5 новейших учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 для Армавирской учебной авиабазы ВУНЦ ВВС

Сегодня специалисты инженерной авиационной службы Армавирской учебной авиабазы Военного учебного научного центра Военно-воздушных сил (ВУНЦ ВВС)  «Военно-воздушная академия им. профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина» завершили прием 5 новейших учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 на заводе-изготовителе.

Инженерно-технический состав выполнил комплексный осмотр качества сборки техники, провели проверку работы оборудования, узлов и механизмов, а также работы двигателя в различных режимах. Летный состав выполнил не менее 10 контрольных полетов для оценки работы всех систем управления авиационной техникой в воздухе.

До конца текущей недели экипажи выполнят перелет с завода в Иркутской области к месту базирования авиатехники. Всего до конца года в Армавирскую авиабазу поступит более 20 самолетов Як-130.

Як-130 — это двухместный реактивный учебно-боевой самолёт нового поколения, предназначенный для обучения и боевой подготовки лётного состава, а также боевого применения в простых и сложных метеоусловиях по воздушным и наземным целям.

По своим лётно-техническим и маневренным характеристикам данный самолет близок к показателям современных истребителей на дозвуковой скорости полёта, что позволяет решать задачу обучения пилотов для самолётов поколений 4+ и 5.

Кроме того, Як-130 неприхотлив относительно условий базирования и способен садиться на неподготовленные площадки.

Практическое обучение курсантов на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130 впервые началось в 2013 году на базе Борисоглебского факультета ВУНЦ  ВВС. В настоящее время в учебной авиационной базе Борисоглебск находятся 48 самолетов Як-130."

Завершен прием 5 новейших учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 для Армавирской учебной авиабазы ВУНЦ ВВС : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

26 января, AEX.RU –  Авиационные базы на юге России в этом году получат около 50 истребителей, самолет-амфибию и около 20 боевых вертолетов, сообщили РИА Новости в понедельник в пресс-службе Южного военного округа.
Авиабазы на юге России получат около 70 истребителей и боевых вертолетов - AEX.RU

----------


## andrew_78

очередная история борьбы коррупцией в рядах ВВС, больше похожая на быстро состряпанную показуху
Об особенностях борьбы с коррупцией в Забайкальском крае - ПАСМИ

----------


## ОБУ

Авиабазы на юге России получат около 70 самолетов и вертолетов — Юрий Гаврилов — Российская газета интересно, откуда в Бэбске 48 Яков?

----------


## Katarosov

С Иркутского и Нижегородского  завода. Больше неоткуда.

----------


## ОБУ

Это то понятно, я про количество спрашивал, по моим подсчетам максимум 42 получается

----------


## Антоха

Кто-нибудь понимает о чем тут говорится? Что за новый МиГ-35 хотят создать за 2-3 года?  Новый истребитель МиГ-35 будет создан через два-три года — Иван Петров — Российская газета

----------


## Mig

> Кто-нибудь понимает о чем тут говорится? Что за новый МиГ-35 хотят создать за 2-3 года?  Новый истребитель МиГ-35 будет создан через два-три года — Иван Петров — Российская газета


а в статье есть же пояснение, что такое МиГ-35 за 2-3 года: Поясним, что под МиГ-35 сегодня подразумевается истребитель МиГ-29М, построенный в конце 2011 года по контракту "Рособоронэкспорта" с Сирией на поставку 12 истребителей этого типа - с опционом еще на 12. В дальнейшем из-за событий в Сирии реализация этого контракта была приостановлена. Два уже изготовленных "сирийских" истребителя в настоящее время используются корпорацией "МИГ" в испытательных целях. Эти же самолеты были продемонстрированы в ходе тендера на закупку Индией 126 истребителей.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 января. /ТАСС/. Легкий учебно-тренировочный самолет Як-152, создаваемый для российских военных, должен впервые подняться в небо осенью, сообщил корреспонденту ТАСС заместитель генерального директора ОКБ имени Яковлева по летным испытаниям Герой России Роман Таскаев.

"Мы рассчитываем, что первый полет Як-152 состоится в сентябре-октябре этого года. Сейчас на Иркутском авиационном заводе уже идет изготовление частей этого самолета. В Раменском проектно-конструкторском бюро полным ходом идет создание комплекса управления самолетом, корректировка алгоритмов", - рассказал Таскаев.

Он напомнил, что в конце минувшего года состоялась макетная комиссия самолета, которая обобщила свои замечания по проекту. Сейчас проектанты работают над тем, чтобы включить эти корректировки в документацию.

"После первых полетов рассчитываем перебазировать самолет в Жуковский (на аэродром Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова), где доведем его до передачи на госиспытания. Они пройдут уже в 2016 году", - добавил собеседник агентства.

ОКБ имени Яковлева в 2014 году победило в конкурсе на создание Як-152 для Минобороны РФ, работы выполняются под шифром "Птичка-ВВС". Стоимость контракта - 300 млн руб.

Предполагается, что новый самолет будет поршневым, с дизельным двигателем. Подготовка на этой машине позволит молодым пилотам быстрее и легче освоить реактивный Як-130, после чего они смогут переходить на боевые самолеты. Ранее сообщалось, что Як-152 должен подняться в воздух в 2015 году. Принять на вооружение его планируется не позднее 25 ноября 2016 года."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Учебно-тренировочный Як-152 впервые поднимется в небо осенью


"Москва. 26 января. INTERFAX.RU - База армейской авиации, дислоцированная в Хабаровске, по итогам 2014 года признана лучшей в Военно-воздушных силах России, сообщает пресс-служба Восточного военного округа (ВВО) в понедельник.

В торжественной обстановке личному составу авиабазы вручен переходящий вымпел. Отмечается, что летчики и инженерно-технический состав базы в минувшем году выполняли задачи в арктической зоне ответственности ВВО по доставке и перевозке грузов, мониторингу ледовой обстановки и обеспечению безопасности судоходства в районах острова Врангеля и мыса Отто Шмидта.

"Кроме того, в рамках стратегического командно-штабного учения "Восток-2014", личный состав авиабазы совершил уникальный групповой перелет по маршруту аэродром "Буревестник" (Курильские острова) - аэродром "Елизово" (Камчатский край). Дальность перелета без посадки составила более 1,3 тыс. км, при этом вертолетчики провели в небе шесть с половиной часов", - говорится в сообщении.

Также вертолетные отряды базы выполняли и продолжают выполнять учебно-боевые задачи в районах острова Сахалин и островов Курильской гряды.

В 2014 году более 20 военнослужащих авиабазы были удостоены государственных и ведомственных наград.

На вооружение авиабазы состоят транспортные и транспортно-штурмовые вертолеты МИ-26 и Ми-8 различных модификаций."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/420006

----------


## OKA

"ВОРОНЕЖ, 28 января. /Корр. ТАСС/. Воронежские авиастроители начнут работу по строительству для министерства обороны РФ двух топливозаправщиков на базе самолета Ил-96-400Т в 2015 году. Об этом сообщил корреспонденту ТАСС технический директор Воронежского акционерного самолетостроительного общества (ВАСО) Александр Анохин.

По его словам, предстоит выполнить большой объем работ, но предприятие "на базе Ил-96 выполняло и более серьезные конструкторские доработки, например, связанные с перестройкой грузового типа в пассажирский".

"Предполагается, что строительство самолетов будет завершено в 2018 году, и есть все основания полагать, что с поставленной задачей мы справимся", - добавил Анохин.

Как сообщил ранее журналистам в ходе соревнований "Авиадартс-2014" главнокомандующий ВВС России Виктор Бондарев, военные рассматривают широкофюзеляжный Ил-96 в качестве топливозаправщика и военно-транспортного самолета. По его словам, "это огромный лайнер, и на нем можно перемещать огромные грузы".

Ил-96 - пассажирский широкофюзеляжный самолет для авиалиний средней и большой протяженности, спроектированный в КБ Ильюшина в конце 1980-х годов. Первый полет он совершил в 1988 году, серийно производится с 1993 года на ВАСО."

http://itar-tass.com/armiya-i-opk/1727942


"27.01.2015 (14:16)В Приморье проводится летно-тактическое учение с истребительным авиационным полком

Сегодня началось трехдневное летно-тактическое учение с истребительным авиационным полком, базирующимся на аэродроме Центральная Угловая.

В ходе боевой учебы экипажи Су-27 и Су-30  проведут вывод самолетов из-под ударов условного противника и их  перебазирование на запасной аэродром в Приморском крае.

Летчикам предстоит отработать навыки воздушной навигации, сложного пилотажа одиночно, в составе пар и звеньев, а также боевого применения  ракетно-пушечного вооружения в ходе воздушных боев.   

Всего в учении принимает участие более 10 экипажей истребительной авиации.

Как сообщил заместитель командира полка по работе с личным составом подполковник Сергей Шевченко, особенность данного учения заключается в непосредственном участии в нем молодых офицеров — выпускников летных училищ 2013-2014 гг. "

В Приморье проводится летно-тактическое учение с истребительным авиационным полком : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"На Северном флоте прошло учение противолодочной авиации

На Северном флоте (СФ) прошло учение противолодочной авиации с практическим применением средств противолодочного обнаружения и  вооружения самолетов Ил-38 и вертолетов Ка-27ПС авиабазы морской авиации.  

В ходе выполнения полетов пилоты отработали тактические приемы поиска, классификации и слежения за подводными лодками с применением радиолокационных и гидроакустических средств противолодочного обнаружения.

После завершения выполнения задач по слежению за целью экипажи самолетов и вертолетов выполнили ряд боевых упражнений с применением комплексов противолодочного вооружения.

Экипажи противолодочных самолетов Ил-38 провели учебное бомбометание по наземным целям на полигоне Лумбовка, расположенном на Терском берегу Белого моря.

В ходе работы авиагруппы в районе полигона одной из основных задач стала  отработка взаимодействия летного состава с группой руководства полетами полигона Лумбовка.

Во время выполнения летных смен руководители полетов совершенствовали навыки наведения экипажей на цели, каждый экипаж Ил-38 получил практический опыт обнаружения цели и захода на нее, а также тактического применения бомбового вооружения.

Кроме учебно-тренировочных полетов на боевое применение, командиры экипажей Ил-38 выполнили контрольные полетные задания на получение допуска пилотирования в простых и сложных метеоусловиях как днем, так и в темное время суток.

Всего на учение противолодочных сил морской авиации СФ привлекалось более 1000 военнослужащих летного и инженерно-технического состава, авиационных вспомогательных служб обеспечения полетов.  "

На Северном флоте прошло учение противолодочной авиации : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"28.01.2015 (10:03)

С экипажами военно-транспортной авиации проведут уникальное учение с бомбометанием

В Тверской области началось уникальное учение с экипажами военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) Военно-воздушных сил России.

Задача летчиков – автономно осуществить высадку десанта на незнакомой и неподготовленной площадке в тылу условного противника. При этом летный состав отряда наведения на самолетах Ил-76 выполнит задачу по применению бомб-радиомаяков, осветительных и боевых авиационных бомб.

Экипажи самостоятельно проведут визуальный осмотр площадок на полигоне с использованием осветительных бомб, сбросят  радиомаяки для наведения группы самолетов с десантом, а также при необходимости применят боевые авиабомбы по наземным целям.

Бомбометание будет проводиться на скорости 500 км/час с высот от 500 до 1000 метров.

Всего в учении  принимают участие более 10 экипажей из авиационных частей ВТА, дислоцированных в Твери, Оренбурге, Пскове и Таганроге."

С экипажами военно-транспортной авиации проведут уникальное учение с бомбометанием : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;117336]



С экипажами военно-транспортной авиации проведут уникальное учение с бомбометанием



Радует, что подобные учения продолжаются...
"вчера на полигоне Кушалино, после, примерно, 30 лет Ил-76 осуществили бомбометание и поражение наземных целей из кормовых установок. Что происходит? Начинается боевая подготовка как в Союзе?
Если кто-то думает что я перепутал дату (ну типа с 1 апреля), то вы ошибаетесь. На самолёт возможна подвеска различных свободнопадающих бомб или радиомаяков на 4 балочных держателя УБД-3ДА. Бомбометание может выполняться как в автоматическом режиме от системы «Купол», так и от коллиматорного прицела НКБП-7".  Сергей Кузнецов 7 апреля 2012.

----------


## Avia M

28 января, AEX.RU –  27 января 2015 года состоялась передача очередного модернизированного ракетоносца Ту-95МС в Минобороны России в рамках государственного контракта. Об этом сообщает ОАО «Туполев».
ОАО "Туполев" передало очередной модернизированный ракетоносец Ту-95МС в Минобороны России - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

ВВС России совершили 19-часовой перелет над северной Атлантикой | РИА Новости

----------


## SashaShmel

> ВВС России совершили 19-часовой перелет над северной Атлантикой | РИА Новости


На дозаправку уходили две пары Ил-78 с Рязани.

----------


## OKA

"31.01.2015 (18:46) Специалисты ВВС выполняют прием крупной партии самолетов Як-130

Специалисты инженерной авиационной службы Военного учебного научного центра ВВС – Военно-воздушной академии им. Н.Е.Жуковского завершили прием 5 новейших учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 на заводе-изготовителе. В течение ближайших трех дней новые самолеты  выполнят перелет  к месту постоянного базирования по маршруту Иркутск – Новосибирск – Челябинск – Борисоглебск - Армавир.

В течение недели авиаинженеры проверяли  качество сборки техники, работу узлов и механизмов, включая работу двигателя в различных режимах. Перед продолжительным  перелетом к месту базирования на  Армавирскую учебную авиабазу летчики выполнили контрольный облет новой техники.

Як-130 – двухместный реактивный учебно-боевой самолёт нового поколения, предназначенный для обучения и боевой подготовки лётного состава, а так же боевого применения в простых и сложных метеоусловиях, по воздушным и наземным целям.

По своим лётно-техническим и маневренным характеристикам самолет близок к показателям современных истребителей на дозвуковой скорости полёта, что позволит решить задачу обучения пилотов для самолётов поколений 4+ и 5. Кроме того он неприхотлив к условиям базирования и может садиться на неподготовленные площадки.

Практическое обучение курсантов на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130 в ВВУНЦ ВВС «ВВА» впервые началось в 2013 году на базе Борисоглебского факультета Центра. "

Специалисты ВВС выполняют прием крупной партии самолетов Як-130 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Эксплуатация Як-130

----------


## OKA

"Express: Перехваченный Великобританией Ту-95 нес на борту ядерное оружие

Как стало известно британскому изданию Expressen, перехваченные в пятницу британскими ВВС российские стратегические бомбардировщики были оснащены ядерными ракетами. По данным газеты, один из российских самолетов выполнял учебную миссию и, хотя и нес ракеты на борту, они не были вооружены. Эксперты полагают, что повышенная активность России в воздухе помогает напоминать общественности о существующей угрозе.
Express: Перехваченный Великобританией Ту-95 нес на борту ядерное оружие

В пятницу российского посла в Лондоне Александра Яковенко вызвали в Министерство иностранных дел из-за того, что два российских стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 были замечены над Ла-Маншем. Британские истребители поднялись на перехват, но, как выяснилось позднее, военный пост прослушивания, принадлежащий Норвегии, перехватил коммуникации из кабины российского самолета, которые подтвердили, что бомбардировщики были вооружены ядерными боеголовками, пишет Express.
Министерство обороны Великобритании сообщает, что на борту одного из российских бомбардировщиков находились управляемые авиационные ракеты, предназначенные для поражения подлодки типа Vanguard. Когда эти данные стали известны благодаря норвежской прослушке, об этом были извещены премьер-министр Дэвид Кэмерон и министр обороны Майкл Фэллон.

Высокопоставленный источник в британском воздушном флоте сообщил изданию, что записанные коммуникации содержат определенное слово, которое указывает на то, что операция российских бомбардировщиков была учебной и ракета не была вооружена. Второй же самолет выполнял роль наблюдателя, отмечает британское издание.

По его словам, российская сторона в курсе, что Великобритания способна перехватывать ее коммуникации. «Мы также узнали от другого источника задолго до того, как российский самолет приблизился к воздушному пространству Великобритании, что у него на борту находится ядерное оружие», - заявил источник Express в ВВС Великобритании.

Эксперты приходят к выводу, что полетами вблизи британских и других европейских границ Россия намеренно подает сигнал НАТО, расценивая его как своего противника. Россия желает напомнить членам альянса, что она - ядерная держава и находится не так уж и далеко, пишет Express.

«Однако такое запугивание демонстрирует, что Россия не понимает, как работает Запад, - считает представитель Королевского Объединённого института оборонных исследований Джастин Бронк. – С точки зрения нашей обороны очень полезно, что Путин повышает интенсивность таких действий. Во время высокого давления на оборонные бюджеты это помогает напоминать общественности о том, что все еще существует реальная угроза, она все еще активна и никуда не делась»."

Express: Перехваченный Великобританией Ту-95 нес на борту ядерное оружие — ИноТВ

Ах-ах, вот это ужос- боевая авиация оказывается имеет на борту вооружение)) Кто бы мог подумать))

----------


## Katarosov

> интересно, откуда в Бэбске 48 Яков?


Что бы не повторятся, в ветке "Эксплуатация Як-130" есть подробный отчет с серийными номерами.

----------


## Avia M

> Ах-ах, вот это ужос- боевая авиация оказывается имеет на борту вооружение)) Кто бы мог подумать))


Мнения разделились...  2 февраля, AEX.RU –  Полеты над нейтральными водами российских военных самолетов проводятся без вооружения, сообщил РИА Новости источник в Минобороны РФ.
Минобороны России: Самолеты Ту-95МС совершают патрулирование без вооружения - AEX.RU

----------


## ОБУ

> Что бы не повторятся, в ветке "Эксплуатация Як-130" есть подробный отчет с серийными номерами.


Еще раз пересчитал, даже с учетом установочный партии получается 44

----------


## OKA

> Мнения разделились...  2 февраля, AEX.RU –  Полеты над нейтральными водами российских военных самолетов проводятся без вооружения, сообщил РИА Новости источник в Минобороны РФ.
> Минобороны России: Самолеты Ту-95МС совершают патрулирование без вооружения - AEX.RU


Может это была невидимая крылатая ракета с невидимой ядерной БЧ))


"Самолеты Ил-112В оснастят двигателями ТВ7-117СТ  02.02.2015 9:35:28

       Москва. 2 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новый легкий военно-транспортный самолет Ил-112В, создаваемый Авиационным комплексом имени С.В.Ильюшина по госконтракту с Минобороны РФ, будет оснащен современными турбовинтовыми двигателями ТВ7-117СТ разработки компании "Климов", сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в авиапроме.
       "Авиакомплекс имени Ильюшина и Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация планируют подписать контракт по разработке силовой установки самолета Ил-112, базовым двигателем которой будет двигатель ТВ7-117СТ", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       По его словам, двигатель ТВ7-117СТ должен иметь мощность на взлетном режиме порядка 2800-3000 л.с., а на чрезвычайном режиме он имеет мощность - 3500-3700 л.с.
       Ранее сообщалось, что все работы по самолету Ил-112В, а также двигателю ТВ7-117СТ с 2010 года были "заморожены". Некоторое время назад Минобороны приняло решение о возобновлении работ по созданию Ил-112В. .Начать поставку первых серийных Ил-112В планируется в 2018 году. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=364986


"Истребители МиГ будут полностью собирать в Нижнем Новгороде  02.02.2015 Первый самолет завод выпустит в 2016 году Автор: Галина Малова

В 2015 году нижегородский авиастроительный завод (НАЗ) «Сокол» приступит к полной сборке двухместных самолетов МиГ-29М2. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба предприятия.

Полный цикл сборки передан предприятию в рамках контракта, заключенного между НАЗ «Сокол» и ракетной самолетостроительной корпорацией «МиГ» в конце 2014 года.

За несколько лет нижегородский завод перешел от изготовления отдельных агрегатов к сборке самолетов семейства МиГ-29 К/КУБ и МиГ-29 М/М2. На «Соколе» уже освоили производство головных частей фюзеляжа, воздухозаборников, бак-кессонов и других агрегатов. В 2014 году на «МиГ» отправили первую партию фюзеляжей.

В 2015 году, согласно условиям контракта, в Нижнем Новгороде будет осуществляться полная сборка двухместного варианта МиГ-29М2. Ожидается, что первая машина из этой партии, собранная на «Соколе», появится уже в начале 2016 года. Как пояснили в пресс-службе предприятия, расширение спектра работ на «Соколе» означает увеличение загрузки завода в ближайшее время.

Напомним, «Сокол» претендует на то, чтобы заняться серийным выпуском самолетов ИЛ-114."

http://www.nn.ru/news/world/2015/02/...nem_novgorode/


"Главком ВВС России проконтролировал подготовку к "Авиадартс 2015" полигона под Рязанью  2 февраля, 17:15 UTC+3

МОСКВА, 2 февраля. /ТАСС/. Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев посетил обновленный авиационный полигон Дубровичи в Рязанской области и проконтролировал его подготовку к проведению конкурса "Авиадартс 2015" в рамках Международных армейских игр. Об этом сообщил журналистам официальный представитель ВВС России полковник Игорь Климов.

"Этот полигон необходим Военно-воздушным силам. На нем смогут отрабатывать задачи боевой подготовки и боевого применения летчики всех родов авиации. Он будет оснащен самой перспективной техникой контроля результатов боевого применения, которая позволит обеспечить все необходимые меры безопасности и объективную оценку действий экипажей при выполнении полетных заданий" - заявил Бондарев.

В течение месяца силы инженерных подразделений ВВС проводили на полигоне работы по очистке от взрывоопасных предметов. Сейчас производится комплектование полигона инженерной, специальной и автомобильной техникой, а также проводится доставка списанной авиационной техники: самолетов МиГ-29, бронетехники - БТР-70 и танка Т-72, автомобильной техники для оборудования мишеней, пояснил Климов. Кроме того, по его словам, с администрацией Рязанской области прорабатывается вопрос строительства и обустройства подъездных дорог к полигону.

Авиационный полигон Дубровичи позволит круглогодично обеспечивать все мероприятия, связанные с практическим применением авиации."

http://itar-tass.com/armiya-i-opk/1739544


"МОСКВА, 3 февраля. /ТАСС/. Российским летчикам по итогам учений под Тверью разрешили использовать транспортные Ил-76 в роли бомбардировщиков. В общей сложности они сбросили три десятка авиабомб массой до полутонны. Об этом сообщил во вторник официальный представитель ВВС России полковник Игорь Климов.

В маневрах участвовали больше десятка экипажей из частей, расположенных в Твери, Оренбурге, Пскове и Таганроге.

"Каждый второй экипаж, участвующий в сборах, впервые получил допуск к применению авиабомб", - отметил Климов.

По его словам, летчики в общей сложности провели в небе более 100 часов. Как рассказал полковник, им приходилось действовать в условиях, максимально приближенных к боевым: днем и ночью, в сложных погодных условиях, с грунтовых взлетно-посадочных полос и так далее.

Экипажи использовали не только боевые бомбы, но и осветительные, а также радиомаяки. Кроме того, они самостоятельно искали площадки для высадки спецподразделений в тылу условного противника..."

http://itar-tass.com/armiya-i-opk/1740474

----------


## Panda-9

> bmpd - Поставки военных самолетов Министерству обороны России в 2014 году


В прошлом году насчиталось 108 самолетов, поставленных ВВС и ВМФ.
В этом году планируется 126.
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Шойгу: ВВС и морская авиация получат в 2015 году более 200 самолетов и вертолетов

----------


## Avia M

"Ничто не вечно под луной"...  5 февраля, AEX.RU –  Новый военно-транспортный вертолет, который должен заменить знаменитый Ми-8, будет создан до 2018 года, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости источник в российском военно-промышленном комплексе.
Новейший вертолет на смену Ми-8 будет создан до 2018 года - AEX.RU

----------


## Panda-9

> "Ничто не вечно под луной"...


Почему же нет вечного?



> Первый прототип перспективного среднего транспортно-десантного вертолета будет создан через два или три года.* Фактически это — глубокая переработка прославленного Ми-8*

----------


## Muller

"Фактически это — глубокая переработка прославленного Ми-8"
и
"Это будет принципиально новый вертолет"

????

похоже, прожект из серии "ПСШ на базе Су-25" и "перехватчик вместо МиГ-31"

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

> 


Где-то это уже упоминалось : ссылки на видео

----------


## OKA

"ВВС России провели учения в Краснодарском крае

ВВС России провели учения на вертолетах Ми-28 «Ночной охотник» и транспортно-штурмовых Ми-8 АМТШ «Терминатор». Во время учебных стрельб экипажи должны были обнаружить и поразить более 20 наземных целей, подвижных и неподвижных. Для этого они должны были использовать ограниченное количество боеприпасов. Видео Ruptly."

http://www.gazeta.ru/social/video/20...m_krae__.shtml

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Тренировка подразделений армейской авиации и ПВО на Черниговской авиабазе*

Завершилась совместная тренировка подразделений армейской авиации и ПВО на Черниговской авиабазе. В ней участвовали вертолеты Ка-52, Ми-8 АМТШ и расчет зенитного ракетно-пушечного комплекса "Панцирь".

Во время учений военные летчики проводили различные по сложности маневрирования вертолетов для ухода из-под удара средств ПВО условного противника с одновременным подавлением его радиолокационных средств с применением бортовых комплексов радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ).

По ссылке 11 фото

Источник

----------


## OKA

"Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательный полет над территорией Греции

По сообщению начальника национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергея Рыжкова, в рамках реализации международного Договора по открытому небу российская группа инспекторов планирует выполнить наблюдательный полет на российском самолете Ан-30Б над территорией Греческой Республики.

Наблюдательный полет будет выполняться в период с 9 по 13 февраля с аэродрома открытого неба Неа Анхиалос с максимальной дальностью до 1010 км.

Российский самолет наблюдения совершит полет по согласованному с наблюдаемой стороной маршруту, а греческие специалисты на его борту будут контролировать порядок применения аппаратуры наблюдения и соблюдение положений, предусмотренных Договором.

Наблюдательный полет выполняется в целях содействия большей открытости и транспарентности в военной деятельности государств-участников Договора, а также упрочения безопасности через укрепление мер доверия.

Это первый наблюдательный полет со стороны Российской Федерации над территориями государств-участников Договора в 2015 году."

Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательный полет над территорией Греции : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Ювелирная работа самолетов-заправщиков позволяет стратегическим бомбардировщикам круглосуточно нести дежурство по охране рубежей страны. Свои вылеты с аэродрома Дягелево в Рязанской области они совершают ежедневно. Сложнейшую «небесную операцию» увидели летчики-операторы, снявшие дозаправку с кабины на хвосте Ил-78.

На борту танкера Ил-78 помещается более ста тонн топлива. Скоро они встретятся со стратегическими ракетоносцами на высоте в несколько километров. Небо огромное, но ракетоносцы и танкеры встречаются в заданном квадрате.

Такие тренировки проходят ежедневно. После выполнения задачи воздушный танкер заходит на посадку: как правило, это происходит уже затемно. Экипаж снижается над аэродромом и выходит к посадочной полосе, чтобы уже завтра подняться  в небо."

Миссия выполнима: как заправиться на высоте шесть тысяч метров - Телеканал «Звезда»







"9 февраля 2015, 08:20

Как я летал на МиГ-29. Теолеоператор «Звезды» прошел летную подготовку на истребителе "

Подробнее : http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...62248-bk8a.htm



"НИКОСИЯ, 9 февраля. /ТАСС/. Москва и Никосия обсуждают вопрос о возможностях использования аэропортов и морских портов Кипра российскими военными самолетами и кораблями в случае осуществления операций гуманитарного характера или аварийных ситуаций.

Об этом в эксклюзивном интервью ТАСС заявил в понедельник президент Республики Кипр Никос Анастасиадис.

Ожидается, что Анастасиадис посетит Россию с официальным визитом 25 февраля. Как заявлял ранее ТАСС министр иностранных дел Кипра Иоаннис Касулидис, подготовлены около 10 соглашений для подписания в Москве.

В частности, среди этих документов, по его словам, будут обновленное соглашение в области обороны и новое соглашение об оказании содействия в эвакуации граждан России из стран Ближнего Востока в случае возникновения кризисных ситуаций."

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/1754390

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Беларусь рассчитывает к концу марта получить первое звено самолетов "Як-130"*

*Поставка в Вооруженные силы Беларуси первого звена учебно-боевых самолетов "Як-130" может состояться уже к концу марта нынешнего года. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой командующего ВВС и войск ПВО страны Олег Двигалев.
*

_"В конце февраля наши летчики и техники отправляются на обучение в Россию. Они будут находиться там в течение месяца, обратно их перебазирование будет осуществлено уже вместе с самолетами "Як-130" на аэродром в Лиду"_, – сказал он.

По его словам, "Як-130" придут на смену чешским воздушным судам "Л-39", поскольку российские самолеты современнее и надежнее, сообщает БЕЛТА.

Двигалев также проинформировал, что в Беларусь прибудут специалисты корпорации "Иркут", которые "в течение года будут оказывать помощь в техническом обеспечении и сопровождать самолеты при подготовке к полетам, проводить анализ состояния судов". "Как только наши специалисты обкатают эти самолеты, мы будем планировать закупку следующих звеньев", – отметил командующий.

Беларусь стала первым государством – участником СНГ, закупающим "Як-130". Контракт между корпорацией "Иркут" и Министерством обороны Беларуси на поставку четырех "Як-130" был подписан в декабре 2012 года в рамках реализации договора между двумя странами о развитии военно-технического сотрудничества.

Источник

----------


## Gefest83

Под Волгоградом разбился бомбардировщик Су-24 — Ксения Бурменко — Российская газета

----------


## OKA

> Под Волгоградом разбился бомбардировщик Су-24 — Ксения Бурменко — Российская газета


"Найден хвост рухнувшего под Волгоградом Су-24 11 февраля, 13:53 UTC+3

По информации представителя силовых структур, пилотов еще ищут

ВОЛГОГРАД, 11 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Каленич/. Только хвост потерпевшего крушение под Волгоградом Су-24 виден из воронки на месте падения, пилотов пока не нашли, сообщил корр. ТАСС с места происшествия представитель силовых структур.

"Пожар потушен, в небе кружит вертолет, который ведет поиск экипажа Су-24. На земле розыском пилотов, которые, предположительно, катапультировались, занимается поисковая группа. В нее кроме военных вошли полицейские и даже местные жители", - рассказал собеседник агентства.

Как сообщалось ранее, Су-24 разбился около 11:00 мск в семи километрах от аэродрома. Полеты самолетов этого типа"

ТАСС: Происшествия - Найден хвост рухнувшего под Волгоградом Су-24

----------


## ОБУ

LifeNews публикует первые фото с места крушения Су-24 - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"На авиабазе "Чкаловский" (Московская область) начались командно-штабные учения (КШУ), в которых задействована база ВВС Энгельса Саратовской области.

Как сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ, в рамках КШУ будут выполнены специальные учебные задачи с перелетом на удаленные аэродромы.

"В учении задействованы экипажи самолетов Ту-154, Ту-134, Ил-62, Ил-18, Ан-12, Ан-72, Ил-76 и вертолетов Ми-8, которые совершат перелеты на аэродромы  Энгельса, Тамбова, Иркутска, Перми, Клина, Иванова и Оренбурга.

Кроме того, на различных этапах учения личному составу авиабазы предстоит действовать по поступающим вводным, таким как:  минирование взлетно-посадочной полосы,   разрушение  объектов инфраструктуры аэродрома, установка помех для средств связи и др.

В роли диверсионной группы условного противника выступило одно из инженерно-саперных подразделений Военно-воздушных сил", - говорится в официальном сообщении.

Командно-штабное учение продлится до конца текущей недели."

http://www.vzsar.ru/news/2015/02/11/...niyah-vvs.html



"УЛАН-УДЭ, 11 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Эльвира Балганова/. В столицу Бурятии прибыла делегация вооруженных сил Монголии для проведения консультаций по планированию совместных российско-монгольских учений "Селенга-2015". Об этом сообщил ТАСС начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа (ВВО) Александр Гордеев.

На первой планирующей конференции будут обсуждаться общий замысел предстоящих учений, состав привлекаемых сил и средств, порядок материально-технического обеспечения войск, а также план спортивно-массовых и культурно-досуговых мероприятий, пояснил он.

Итоговый протокол первого раунда переговоров представителей штаба общевойсковой армии ВВО, дислоцированной в Бурятии, и военной делегации вооруженных сил Монголии планируется подписать 13 февраля.

Российско-монгольские антитеррористические учения "Селенга-2015" состоятся в августе-сентябре на одном из полигонов ВВО. Ожидается, что в активной фазе маневров будут задействованы значительные силы авиации, в частности, самолеты Су-25, вертолеты Ми-24, Ми-8АМТШ."

http://tass.ru/sibir-news/1759661

----------


## OKA

"Командующий НОРАД назвал поведение российских ВВС агрессивным

Российская военная авиация агрессивно наращивает интенсивность полетов, в том числе в Арктике, сообщил глава Североамериканского командования воздушно-космической обороны (НОРАД) адмирал Билл Гортни в интервью порталу Военно-морского института США (USNI).

«Они [российские ВВС — прим. «Ленты.ру»] очень агрессивно действуют в Арктике», — заявил Гортни, отметив, что говорит о резко возросшем количестве полетов.

По словам Гортни, стратегические бомбардировщики российской дальней авиации Ту-95МС, способные нести дальнобойные крылатые ракеты, используются в качестве «послания», причем не только в Арктике, но также и у границ США в Тихом океане, от побережья Аляски на севере до Гуама на юге. «Они сейчас летают там, где их раньше не было», — заявил адмирал.

Однако глава НОРАД заметил, что поведение российских летчиков в этих полетах чрезвычайно корректно и соответствует всем международным нормам и правилам радиообмена.

В конце января 2015 года британские ВВС были подняты по тревоге в связи с появлением в зоне Канала неподалеку от Борнмута российских бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС. Британские военные особо отмечали необычность направления, с которого российские самолеты приблизились к Британским островам (они сделали это с юга, а не с северо-востока, как обычно).

С осени 2014 года западные военные регулярно отмечают возросшую активность полетов российской авиации над нейтральными водами, в том числе в непосредственной близости от границ стран НАТО. В этот же период министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу, утверждая план боевой подготовки Дальней авиации, заявил: «В сложившейся обстановке мы вынуждены обеспечивать военное присутствие в западной части Атлантического и восточной части Тихого океанов, в акваториях Карибского бассейна и Мексиканского залива. Кроме этого, мы должны вести воздушную разведку деятельности вооруженных сил иностранных государств и морских коммуникаций с применением самолетов дальней авиации»."

Lenta.ru: Силовые структуры: Вооруженные силы: Командующий НОРАД назвал поведение российских ВВС агрессивным

Чья бы корова мычала..

----------


## Let_nab

> "Командующий НОРАД назвал поведение российских ВВС агрессивным
> 
> Российская военная авиация агрессивно наращивает интенсивность полетов, в том числе в Арктике, сообщил глава Североамериканского командования воздушно-космической обороны (НОРАД) адмирал Билл Гортни в интервью порталу Военно-морского института США (USNI).
> 
> «Они [российские ВВС — прим. «Ленты.ру»] очень агрессивно действуют в Арктике», — заявил Гортни, отметив, что говорит о резко возросшем количестве полетов.
> 
> По словам Гортни, стратегические бомбардировщики российской дальней авиации Ту-95МС, способные нести дальнобойные крылатые ракеты, используются в качестве «послания», причем не только в Арктике, но также и у границ США в Тихом океане, от побережья Аляски на севере до Гуама на юге. «Они сейчас летают там, где их раньше не было», — заявил адмирал.
> 
> Однако глава НОРАД заметил, что поведение российских летчиков в этих полетах чрезвычайно корректно и соответствует всем международным нормам и правилам радиообмена.
> ...


ссылка: http://риановости.рф/world/20150207/1046455678.html

*Российская статистика показывает, что активность военно-воздушных сил НАТО в разы превышает аналогичную деятельность российской авиации. Об этом заявил министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров, выступая в субботу на Мюнхенской конференции по безопасности, передает РИА Новости.*

«Что касается конкретно темы активности ВВС, то у нас есть соответствующая статистика, которая показывает, что активность на натовской стороне возросла неизмеримо больше, чем на стороне России», – сказал Лавров.

----------


## Pilot

МинОбороны подтвердили гибель экипажа Су-24МР :(

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 12 фев — РИА Новости. Поисковые работы возобновились на месте крушения Су-24 под Волгоградом, сообщил РИА Новости источник в силовых структурах.

Самолет упал в семи километрах от взлетно-посадочной полосы аэродрома "Мариновка". По данным источника, Су-24 потерпел крушение сразу после взлета на разведку погоды. На борту находились два члена экипажа.

"Работы возобновлены, черные ящики пока не обнаружены. Они находятся, предположительно, на глубине 5-7 метров", — сообщил источник.

По его словам, при проведении работ пока не удалось добраться до кабины самолета, где могут находиться погибшие летчики.

Ранее он сообщал, что расшифровкой черных ящиков после их обнаружения будут заниматься специалисты 13-го государственного научно-исследовательского института (ГНИИ) Минобороны России, который находится в подмосковных Люберцах.

Поисковые работы возобновились на месте крушения Су-24 под Волгоградом | РИА Новости


"... на сайте Барнаульского ВВАУЛ опубликовано:

"Ребята, выпуск 1989 и 1990 года....сегодня не стало с нами Игоря Кукарцева и Волоскова Анатолия.....Боль и скорбь... Вечного полета............"

АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ на AVIA.RU - Фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 в среду днем потерпел крушение в Волгоградской области.





> МинОбороны подтвердили гибель экипажа Су-24МР :(


"МОСКВА, 12 февраля. /ТАСС/. Экипаж разбившегося под Волгоградом Су-24 погиб - на месте крушения обнаружены фрагменты тел летчиков, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.

Полеты Су-24 приостановлены до выяснения причины крушения под Волгоградом

"На месте крушения самолета обнаружены фрагменты тел погибших членов экипажа", - сказали в ведомстве.

Как сообщалось ранее, Су-24 разбился около 11:00 мск среды в семи километрах от аэродрома в Калачевском районе Волгоградской области.

В Минобороны рассказали, что самолет потерпел крушение при заходе на посадку после планового учебного полета, который выполнялся без боекомплекта. В ведомстве отметили, что каждый из двух летчиков имел более тысячи часов налета." 

http://tass.ru/proisshestviya/1763479


...

----------


## OKA

"12.02.2015 (14:40)

Экипажи истребителей СУ-30СМ авиаполка ВВО, дислоцированного в Забайкалье, отработали пуски ракет по наземным целям

Первые в этом году пуски управляемых и неуправляемых ракет, а также бомбометание выполнили экипажи истребителей СУ-30СМ авиаполка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае.

В ходе отработки учебно-боевых задач истребители наносили ракетно-бомбовые удары по наземным целям  на специализированном полигоне, расположенном на территории Бурятии.

Летчики выполнили пуски ракет и бомбометание 250-килограммовыми бомбами по целям, имитирующим военную технику и пункты управления условного противника. Задачи выполнялись как днем, так и ночью.

Помимо истребителей Су-30СМ в летном тактическом учении были задействованы штурмовики Су-25 — всего около 20 самолетов.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Экипажи истребителей СУ-30СМ авиаполка ВВО, дислоцированного в Забайкалье, отработали пуски ракет по наземным целям : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Главком ВВС: в Подмосковье откроется авиационный колледж  12 февраля, 11:46 UTC+3

В новое учебное заведение смогут поступать школьники начиная с пятого класса

КРАСНОДАР, 12 февраля. /ТАСС/. Училище начальной летной подготовки планируется открыть в Подмосковье в будущем году. Об этом сообщил журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев в ходе посещения Краснодарского кадетского президентского училища.

"Мы над этим вопросом работаем и уже подготовили проектно-сметную документацию, чтобы открыть подобное училище в Подмосковье, в Монино. Будем набирать парней начиная с 5-го класса", - сказал главком. Он выразил уверенность, что такое учебное заведение позволит значительно увеличить набор в вузы ВВС России.

"У нашего училища будет летный уклон, мы будем давать ребятам не только общеобразовательные предметы, но и специальные. Например, теорию реактивных двигателей, аэродинамику. Может быть, со временем получится и практическая часть - проведение ознакомительных полетов. Я думаю, что если парень один раз полетит, то желание быть летчиком останется у него на всю жизнь", - подчеркнул Бондарев."

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1762321

----------


## Fencer

> Поисковые работы возобновились на месте крушения Су-24 под Волгоградом


ТАСС: Биографии и справки - Потери фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 в России: хронология

----------


## OKA

"Комиссия ЮВО проверит силы ЧФ в рамках командно-штабной тренировки  08:33 13.02.2015

Особое внимание комиссия уделит вновь сформированным соединениям и частям Крымской военно-морской базы, дивизии надводных кораблей, Морской авиации и авиации ПВО на аэродромах Гвардейское, Бельбек, Саки и Кача.

МОСКВА, 13 фев — РИА Новости. Комиссия Южного военного округа под руководством командующего войсками ЮВО генерал-полковника Александра Галкина проверит боевую готовность войск Черноморского флота в рамках командно-штабной тренировки, сообщила в пятницу пресс-служба округа.

Командно-штабная тренировка войск Черноморского флота началась сегодня и продлится до субботы. За эти два дня планируется проверить органы военного управления и подчиненные им корабельные, авиационные и береговые соединения флота на готовность к выполнению задач по предназначению.

"Особое внимание комиссия военного округа уделит вновь сформированным соединениям и частям Крымской военно-морской базы, дивизии надводных кораблей, Морской авиации и авиации ПВО на аэродромах Гвардейское, Бельбек, Саки и Кача, а также ракетным, артиллерийским, противовоздушным и сухопутным соединениям Береговых войск Черноморского флота", — говорится в сообщении."

Комиссия ЮВО проверит силы ЧФ в рамках командно-штабной тренировки | РИА Новости


"Заказы на учебно-тренировочные комплексы Су-30СМ        alexeyvvo        12 февраля, 22:03

Министерство обороны Российской Федерации разместило извещение о проведении аукциона на поставку учебно-тренировочного комплекса самолета Су-30СМ. Местом поставки определена в/ч 59882, дислоцированная в пос. Новофедоровка Республики Крым [43-й отдельный морской штурмовой авиаполк Морской авиации Черноморского флота], получивший первую тройку Су-30СМ в конце прошлого года. Комплекс должен быть передан заказчику не позднее 25 ноября 2016 года. Начальная цена УТК определена в 213,178 млн.руб.

В настойщее время ЦНТУ «Динамика» исполняет госконтракт на поставку аналогичного УТК в 120 смешанный авиаполк, дислоцированный на аэродроме «Домна» в Забайкалье. Стоимость его составляет 206,757 млн.руб., согласно условиям контракта комплекс должен быть введен в эксплуатацию не позднее декабря нынешнего года."

alexeyvvo - Заказы на учебно-тренировочные комплексы Су-30СМ


"Контракт на учебно-тренировочный комплекс самолета Су-25СМ для Канта        alexeyvvo        13 февраля, 10:28

27 января между российским Министерством обороны и ЗАО «Российская акционерная ассоциация «Спецтехника» был заключен государственный контракт на поставку учебно-тренировочного комплекса самолета Су-25СМ. Стоимость соглашения составляет 199,963 млн.руб. В цену работ кроме собственно изготовления УТК включены работы по его установке и вводу в эксплуатацию. Комплекс включает в свой состав специализированный тренажер боевого применения, учебные компьютерные классы теоретической подготовки летного и инженерно-технического состава самолета Су-25СМ. УТК будет поставлен до конца этого года на авиационную базу «Кант», дислоцированную в Киргизии (в/ч 20022). В декабре прошлого года в Кант поступили пять первых штурмовиков Су-25СМ, модернизированных на 121 авиационном ремонтном заводе в Кубинке.

Ранее ЗАО «Российская акционерная ассоциация «Спецтехника» был изготовлено и введено в эксплуатацию в строевых частях российских ВВС четыре специализированных тренажера боевого применения Су-25СМ: в 2011г. – в Липецком центр боевого применения и на авиабазе в Буденновске; в 2012г. – в Черниговке; в 2013г. – в Крымск. Стоит отметить, что прежде комплект поставки не включал учебные компьютерные классы, при этом стоимость собственно СТБП в 2013г. была 76 млн.руб."

alexeyvvo - Контракт на учебно-тренировочный комплекс самолета Су-25СМ для Канта

----------


## Avia M

13 февраля, AEX.RU –  Пять стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160 и девять Ту-22М3 вернутся в ВВС в этом году после глубокой модернизации, сообщил в пятницу главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев, передает Интерфакс-АВН.

ВВС России получат в этом году почти полтора десятка ракетоносцев после модернизации - AEX.RU

13 февраля, AEX.RU –   Перспективный авиационный комплекс Дальней авиации (ПАК ДА) поднимется в воздух в 2019 году, в работе над его созданием отставаний нет, сообщил главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев в пятницу, передает Интерфакс.

Первый полет перспективного авиакомплекса Дальней авиации запланировали на 2019 год - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

Не новость, но...

"«Сушка» с импортной начинкой  Самолет СУ-35С поступит в войска с иностранными комплектующими   05.02.2015, 10:31 | Денис Тельманов

Многоцелевой истребитель Су-35С, который до конца года велел принять на вооружение ВВС министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу, пойдет в войска с иностранными комплектующими. Программа импортозамещения для этой машины не разработана и не утверждена, а на сколько машин хватит закупленных приборов и устройств, неизвестно.

О том, что Су-35С пойдет в войска с импортными комплектующими, «Газете.Ru» рассказал источник в Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве России.

«За рубежом, в том числе и на Украине, выпускают отдельные узлы и агрегаты. Там вся бортовая электроника построена на зарубежной элементной базе. А учитывая, что это полностью электронный самолет, это серьезная проблема.

У нас таких компонентов нет и не предвидится. Что с этим делать, пока не решено, первые самолеты пойдут на том, что есть, то есть на иностранных элементах, а дальше будем думать»,

— рассказал собеседник «Газеты.Ru».

Сергей Шойгу озвучил планы перевооружения российской армии на 2015 год. Главная тенденция — повышение доли современной военной техники... →

Во вторник на селекторном совещании в новом центре управления обороной страны Шойгу назвал поставку Су-35С в войска одним из приоритетов.

«Основная задача на этот год — обеспечить качественное проведение испытаний данного самолета и доведение его характеристик до требований тактико-технического задания», — сказал Шойгу.

Су-35С был разработан в 2006 году на базе многоцелевого истребителя Су-35, который, в свою очередь, является развитием знаменитого Су-27. Еще одна модификация этого самолета — Су-30 — уже поставляется в войска.

Новый самолет оснащен радаром с фазированной антенной решеткой (дает картинку обстановки повышенной четкости) и двигателями, позволяющими развивать крейсерскую сверхзвуковую скорость (такие же двигатели стоят на истребителе пятого поколения Т-50).

В Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации отказались комментировать ситуацию, заявив: «Проблем с производством Су-35С у нас нет». В то же время источник, близкий к корпорации «Сухой», пояснил, что ряд комплектующих этого самолета не удастся заменить никогда.

«В основном там из иностранных компонентов идет всякая «рассыпуха»: например, арматура, насосики регулировочные и так далее. Они копеечные, но нужно время, чтобы начать их делать здесь. Но проблема не в них, а в электронной элементной базе, которую никто даже не собирается у нас делать. Ряд микросхем мы не сможем заменить ничем, поэтому придется их закупать в готовом виде. Это опасно, потому что они хоть и производятся в странах Азии, но разработаны в западных странах, в первую очередь в США. И никто не может гарантировать, что там нет каких-то закладок и прочей ерунды», — отметил собеседник «Газеты.Ru».

Он добавил, что о замене украинских деталей пока речи также не идет, поскольку проблем с ними нет: украинцы продолжают поставки, хотя официально и разорвали сотрудничество с Россией.

«Нам все равно, украинские это будут детали или не украинские. И пока сложно сказать, как будут развиваться события. Может быть, они будут и дальше их втихую поставлять», — добавил представитель компании «Сухой».

Главный аналитик агентства «Авиапорт» Олег Пантелеев пояснил «Газете.Ru», что главная проблема импортозамещения заключается в целесообразности.

«Когда отказаться от импортных комплектующих и разработать свои нужно любой ценой, это не проблема. Вопрос только в количестве денег, которые для этого потребуются, и времени, которое это займет. Но надо понимать, что самолет, даже военный, это все-таки не межконтинентальная ракета и определенные параметры рентабельности производства и разумности сроков нужно выдерживать. И здесь возникают два момента: если речь идет об уникальных изделиях, которые производят одна-две компании в мире, это, конечно, опасная зависимость и надо от нее уходить. А если это корейские микросхемы по $10 за горсть, то никакой зависимости здесь нет, и проблемы тоже», — отметил Пантелеев.

По его словам, если наличие импортных компонентов в самолете для военных некритично, то начинать поставки в войска можно уже сейчас, а если существует угроза прекращения поставок — параллельно с поставками надо начинать разрабатывать и производить российские аналоги.

Пантелеев призвал обратить особое внимание на контрагентов компании «Сухой», которые также могут использовать в производстве узлов и агрегатов критически важные импортные компоненты.

«Что-то «Сухой» покупает за рубежом сам, а что-то закупает у российских поставщиков в качестве российских изделий. Но важно понимать, в какой мере эти поставщики сами используют иностранные комплектующие»,

— отметил эксперт.

При этом он уверен, что отлаживание производственной цепочки самолета займет «не месяц и не год». «Это долгосрочный процесс, и просто так, по велению министра, все изменить сразу нельзя. Опять же нужно понимать, за чей счет это все будет делаться», — пояснил Пантелеев."

Самолет СУ-35С поступит в войска с иностранными комплектующими - Газета.Ru | Политика

----------


## F74

> Не новость, но...
> 
> "«Сушка» с импортной начинкой  Самолет СУ-35С поступит в войска с иностранными комплектующими   05.02.2015, 10:31 | Денис Тельманов
> 
> Самолет СУ-35С поступит в войска с иностранными комплектующими - Газета.Ru | Политика


Секрет Полишенеля. У нас даже не думают, что даже если склепать нормальный процессор, то нужна "обвязка" в виде материнской платы, нужна своя операционная система, нужна нормальная среда разработки программ. Где они??? Ни одна _женщина легкого поведения_ за все годы даже не почесалась, исключая пресловутый МСВС и Astra Linux, которые являются просто сборкой очередного линюкса. 

Пардон, за неценурщину- достало просто за 16 лет программирования бортовых комплексов. Наши генералы от промышленности браво рапортуют об очередной "перемоге" каждый год...

----------


## lindr

> Секрет Полишенеля. У нас даже не думают, что даже если склепать нормальный процессор, то нужна "обвязка" в виде материнской платы, нужна своя операционная система, нужна нормальная среда разработки программ. Где они??? Ни одна женщина легкого поведения за все годы даже не почесалась, исключая пресловутый МСВС и Astra Linux, которые являются просто сборкой очередного линюкса.


Ну не знаю сейчас Эльбрус-2С+ Юзаю, мать наша, мосты северный южный тоже вроде наши, биоса правда нет, флешка типа CF все грузит, ВК есть МГА-шная тоже МЦСТ, ОС на базе Debian, но без GRUB, софта адаптированного 20 гиг в репозитории. Среда разработки Anjuta, но предлагают переходить на Eclips. Есть проблемки с драйверами, но по сравнению с ОС2000 это большооооой шаг вперед, а уж после Ваксы...

----------


## F74

> Ну не знаю сейчас Эльбрус-2С+ Юзаю, мать наша, мосты северный южный тоже вроде наши, биоса правда нет, флешка типа CF все грузит, ВК есть МГА-шная тоже МЦСТ, ОС на базе Debian, но без GRUB, софта адаптированного 20 гиг в репозитории. Среда разработки Anjuta, но предлагают переходить на Eclips. Есть проблемки с драйверами, но по сравнению с ОС2000 это большооооой шаг вперед, а уж после Ваксы...


А на борт пойдет? Имею в виду самолет.

----------


## lindr

> А на борт пойдет? Имею в виду самолет.


Да. А иначе зачем все  :Smile: .

----------


## F74

Ну, значит, будем тиранить начальство на "посмотреть и попробовать" :)

----------


## OKA

> Да. А иначе зачем все .


Ну , может быть, что-нибудь и взаправду делается, на тему импортозамещения чувствительных к этому систем : 

" Радиоэлектронные борцы берутся за авионику

Концерн «Радиоэлектронные технологии» (КРЭТ) объявил о готовности заменить импортную авионику на новом российском региональном самолете «Сухой Суперджет 100».

Радиоэлектронные борцы берутся за авионику

Согласно стратегии, принятой в августе 2014 года, одним из ключевых для предприятия направлений становится выход на рынки гражданской продукции. По словам первого заместителя генерального директора КРЭТа Игоря Насенкова, помимо работы над авионикой «Суперджета» концерн планирует увеличить долю своих изделий в БРЭО перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации Т-50 до 84 процентов. 
Концерн «Радиоэлектронные технологии» специализируется на разработке систем РЭБ и БРЭО для гражданских и военных изделий. В сфере РЭБ КРЭТ является лидером – доля продукции концерна на этом рынке достигает 94 процентов."

Радиоэлектронные борцы берутся за авионику | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»



"У-УАЗ поставит военным арктическую версию «Терминатора»

Минобороны РФ заключило с Улан-Удэнским авиационным заводом (У-УАЗ), входящим в холдинг «Вертолеты России», контракт на поставку вертолетов для войск в Арктике

Речь идет о модификации Ми-8 - Ми-8АМТШ-ВА, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на управляющего директора предприятия Леонида Белых.

«В течение этого года мы будем работать над производством и проводить испытания нового вертолета в соответствии с нормативной документацией. Начало летных испытаний планируется на второе полугодие 2015 года», - уточнил собеседник агентства.

О разработке специальной версии «Терминатора» на Улан-Удэнском авиазаводе стало известно еще в конце 2013 года. Позднее Белых сообщил, что производство этих вертолетов может начаться уже в 2015 году. Сборка опытного образца началась в конце минувшего года, причем предприятие изготавливает машину за свой счет.

Известно, что арктическая модель Ми-8АМТШ-ВА получит более мощную по сравнению с базовым «Терминатором» силовую установку, а для утепления кабины используют технологии, применяемые на космических кораблях. Сообщалось также, что новый вертолет получит лыжное шасси."

У-УАЗ поставит военным арктическую версию «Терминатора» | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

"Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательные полеты над территорией США

По сообщению начальника национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергея Рыжова, в рамках реализации международного Договора по открытому небу российская группа инспекторов планирует выполнить два последовательных наблюдательных полета на российском самолете Ту-154М Лк-1 над территорией США.

Наблюдательные полеты будут выполняться в период с 16 по 28 февраля с аэродромов Мак-Конелл и Райт Паттерсон (США). Максимальные дальности полетов составят 4800 и 4900 километров соответственно.

Российский самолет наблюдения будет выполнять полеты по согласованным с наблюдаемыми сторонами маршрутам, а американские специалисты на его борту будут контролировать порядок применения аппаратуры наблюдения и соблюдение положений, предусмотренных Договором.

Наблюдательный полет выполняется в целях содействия большей открытости и транспарентности в военной деятельности государств-участников Договора, а также упрочения безопасности через укрепление мер доверия.

Это второй и третий наблюдательные полеты Российской Федерации над территориями государств-участников Договора в 2015 году."

Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательные полеты над территорией США : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательный полет над территорией Италии

По сообщению начальника национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергея Рыжова, в рамках реализации международного Договора по открытому небу российская группа инспекторов планирует выполнить наблюдательный полет на российском самолете Ан-30Б над территорией Итальянской Республики.

Наблюдательный полет будет выполняться в период с 16 по 20 февраля с аэродрома открытого неба Рим (Чампино) с максимальной дальностью до 2015 км.

Российский самолет наблюдения совершит полет по согласованному с наблюдаемой стороной маршруту, а итальянские специалисты на его борту будут контролировать порядок применения аппаратуры наблюдения и соблюдение положений, предусмотренных Договором.

Наблюдательный полет выполняется в целях содействия большей открытости и транспарентности в военной деятельности государств-участников Договора, а также упрочения безопасности через укрепление мер доверия.

Это четвертый наблюдательный полет Российской Федерации над территориями государств-участников Договора в 2015 году."

Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательный полет над территорией Италии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## ОБУ

Штурмовик Су-25СМ3 пройдет контрольные испытания — Тимур Алимов — Российская газета

----------


## OKA

"Четыре офицера пилотажных групп ВВС стали «Заслуженными военными летчиками РФ»

Четыре летчика Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) из состава пилотажных групп «Соколы России» и «Беркуты» удостоены почетного звания «Заслуженный военный летчик Российской Федерации».

Почетные звания присвоены:

полковнику Александру Гостеву — лётчику-снайперу, начальнику исследовательского отдела Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны России (Липецк). Освоил самолёты Л-29, МиГ-21, МиГ-29, Су-27, Су-30 и Су-30СМ, общий налёт —  около 3 тыс. часов;

полковнику Андрею Попову — ведущему  пилотажной группы «Беркуты», летчику-снайперу. Освоил вертолеты Ми-2, Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-35М, Ми-28Н, Ка-52, общий налет — около 3 тыс. часов;

полковнику Сергею Кизирову — штурману-снайперу. Освоил семь типов вертолетов и два типа самолетов (Ми-6, Ми-26, Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-35М, Ми-28Н,  Ка-52, Ан-26Ш, Ту-134Ш), общий налет — более 3 тыс. часов;

подполковнику Сергею Бакину —  летчику-снайперу. Освоил вертолеты Ми-2, Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-28Н,  Ми-35М, Ка-50, Ка-52, общий налет – около 3,5 тыс.  часов. Выполняет одиночный пилотаж на вертолете Ка-52.

Почетные звания летчикам присвоено Указом Президента Российской Федерации, каждому из них вручены соответствующие грамоты и нагрудные знаки.

Справочно:

«Заслуженный военный лётчик Российской Федерации» — одно из трёх старейших по времени установления ныне действующих почётных званий Российской Федерации. Входит в государственную наградную систему Российской Федерации.

Почётное звание «Заслуженный военный лётчик Российской Федерации» присваивается Президентом Российской Федерации лётному составу воинских частей, соединений, объединений, учреждений, военно-учебных заведений, других военных организаций и органов управления, имеющему квалификацию военного лётчика I класса или военного лётчика-инструктора I класса, за особые заслуги в освоении авиационной техники, высокие показатели в воспитании и обучении лётных кадров и многолетнюю безаварийную лётную работу в военной авиации.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Четыре офицера пилотажных групп ВВС стали «Заслуженными военными летчиками РФ» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) примет участие в авиасалоне Aero India 2015. OAK

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация примет участие в десятом юбилейном авиасалоне Aero India 2015, который пройдет в Бангалоре с 18-25 февраля.

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация примет участие в десятом юбилейном авиасалоне Aero India 2015, который пройдет в Бангалоре с 18-25 февраля под эгидой общегосударственной инфраструктурной программы “Make in India”. Программа призвана облегчить доступ иностранных инвестиций на индийский рынок и стимулировать создание высокотехнологичных предприятий на территории Индии в разных отраслях национальной экономики, в том числе, и в авиастроении.

Россия и Индия являются стратегическими партнерами в области авиастроения. Россия не только поставляла Индии готовую авиатехнику, но и на протяжении всей истории сотрудничества успешно реализовала целую серию лицензионных программ. Сегодня, высоко оценивая инженерный и промышленный потенциал Индии, ОАК, совместно с индийскими коллегами, делает следующий важный шаг в развитие сотрудничества – переходит к совместной разработке на паритетных началах самых современных авиационных комплексов – самолета пятого поколения (FGFA) и многофункционального транспортного самолета (MTA). Учитывая интересы ВВС Индии, ОАК планирует развивать сотрудничество по созданию эффективной системы ППО самолетов российской разработки с привлечением частных индийских предприятий.

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация намерена расширять сотрудничество с Индией и в гражданском сегменте. На статической стоянке авиасалона впервые будет представлен самолет Sukhoi Superjet 100 в VIP-конфигурации.

«Будучи заинтересованными в расширении сотрудничества с нашими индийскими партнерами, мы готовы к переговорам о кооперации с предприятиями Индии и по гражданским проектам. В рамках Комиссии по торгово-экономическому сотрудничеству между Россией и Индией была сформирована подгруппа по сотрудничеству в области гражданской авиации. ОАК разработала вариант дорожной карты по сотрудничеству, который направлен в Министерство Промышленности и Торговли Индии. В ходе авиасалона мы планируем продолжить диалог с индийской стороной, уделяя этому направлению особое внимание», - отметил Президент ОАК Юрий Слюсарь, комментируя участие Корпорации в авиасалоне.

Также в рамках экспозиции в Hall A на стенде 3.1 будут продемонстрированы модели самолетов продуктовой линейки ОАО «ОАК» в области военной и специальной авиации - Су-30МКИ, МиГ-35, МиГ-29К, Як-130, FGFA, Бе-200, МТА и Ил-112В. Кроме того, на стенде индийской корпорации HAL планируется демонстрация модели самолета FGFA.

Источник: пресс-служба ОАО "ОАК" 

http://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/#/news/ne...ero-india-2015


"Представители ВУНЦ ВВС приняли новую партию учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 17.02.2015 (21:06)

Летчики Военного учебно-научного центра Военно-воздушных сил (ВУНЦ ВВС) России  выполнили облет новой партии учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 на заводе-изготовителе.

Экипажи отработали полеты на высотах от предельно малых до максимальных, проверили функционирование средств связи, авиационного и радиолокационного оборудования, всех систем и механизмов авиатехники в воздухе.

Накануне специалисты инженерной авиационной службы завершили прием четырех самолетов Як-130 на заводе в Иркутске.

На текущей неделе летчики совершит перелет на новых самолетах по маршруту Иркутск–Новосибирск–Челя  бинск–Борисоглебск–Армав  ир.

В настоящий момент в составе Армавирской учебной авиабазы ВУНЦ ВВС находятся 13 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130.

Як-130 — двухместный реактивный учебно-боевой самолёт нового поколения, предназначенный для обучения и боевой подготовки лётного состава, а также боевого применения в простых и сложных метеоусловиях по воздушным и наземным целям.

По своим лётно-техническим и маневренным характеристикам данный самолет близок к показателям современных истребителей на дозвуковой скорости полёта, что позволяет решать задачу обучения пилотов для самолётов поколений 4+ и 5.

Кроме того самолет неприхотлив относительно условий базирования и способен садиться на неподготовленные площадки.

Впервые практическое обучение курсантов на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130 началось в 2013 г. на базе Борисоглебского факультета ВУНЦ ВВС. В настоящее время на учебной авиационной базе в Борисоглебске находятся 48 самолетов Як-130.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Представители ВУНЦ ВВС приняли новую партию учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Panda-9

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - МиГ-35 для ВВС России в перспективе получат радар с АФАР

----------


## OKA

"Боевой состав российской авиабазы Кант в Киргизии пополнят пять модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ  18.02.2015 (20:40)

В соответствии с планом выполнения гособоронзаказа, в 2015 году в подразделения российской авиационной базы Кант, дислоцированной на территории Киргизской Республики, поступят пять модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ. Они придут на смену устаревшим модификациям СУ-25, которые, в свою очередь, отправят на российские предприятия оборонно-промышленного комплекса для модернизации. Перевооружение авиабазы модернизированными самолетами планируется полностью завершить до 2016 года.

Штурмовик Су-25СМ значительно превосходит базовую модель – для него открыты новые режимы боевого применения, позволяющие поражать две цели в ходе  одной атаки и проводить бомбометание ночью  в сложных метеоусловиях. Комплекс средств радиоэлектронной борьбы позволяет вести радиотехническую разведку, предупреждает лётчика об угрозе, производит прицеливание по излучению РЛС противника и создает радиопомехи.

В кабине самолета создано современное информационно-управляющее поле, включающее цветные индикаторы, размещенные на лобовом стекле и дисплее, на который выводится цифровая карта местности и маршрут полета.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа"

Боевой состав российской авиабазы Кант в Киргизии пополнят пять модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Muller

"Ничего патриотичного, только бизнес
Возможный срыв поставок украинских двигателей создаст проблемы российским вертолетчикам"

Ростех допускает возможность изменения сроков выполнения гособоронзаказа на поставку в армию и другие силовые структуры боевых и транспортных вертолетов. Причина этого решения — в возможных сбоях с поставками вертолетных двигателей с Украины и в невозможности перекрыть потребности в моторах силами российских предприятий. В этом случае главными обязательствами будут считаться зарубежные контракты, а российским военным придется подождать.

http://http://www.gazeta.ru/politics..._6418029.shtml

Однако, с двигателями, видимо, намечаются сложности

----------


## OKA

> "Ничего патриотичного, только бизнес
> Возможный срыв поставок украинских двигателей создаст проблемы российским вертолетчикам"
> 
> Ростех допускает возможность изменения сроков выполнения гособоронзаказа на поставку в армию и другие силовые структуры боевых и транспортных вертолетов. Причина этого решения — в возможных сбоях с поставками вертолетных двигателей с Украины и в невозможности перекрыть потребности в моторах силами российских предприятий. В этом случае главными обязательствами будут считаться зарубежные контракты, а российским военным придется подождать.
> 
> http://http://www.gazeta.ru/politics..._6418029.shtml
> 
> Однако, с двигателями, видимо, намечаются сложности



"Сервисный центр для вертолетов Ми-17В-5 создается в Индии  19.02.2015

Директор холдинга "Вертолеты России" Александр Михеев сообщил, что "для обслуживания Ми-17В-5 в городе Чандигарх создается современный сервисный центр. В нем будет дооборудована линия ремонта двигателей ВК-2500".

БАНГАЛОР, 19 фев — РИА Новости. Сервисный центр для обслуживания поставляемых РФ Индии многоцелевых вертолетов Ми-17В-5 создается в городе Чандигарх на севере Индии, планируется организовать 16 линий ремонта, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости на авиавыставке Aero India — 2015 в индийском городе Бангалор генеральный директор холдинга "Вертолеты России" (входит в ГК "Ростех") Александр Михеев.

"Для обслуживания Ми-17В-5 в городе Чандигарх создается современный сервисный центр. В нем будет дооборудована линия ремонта двигателей ВК-2500, а также организовано 16 линий ремонта приборного оборудования и несущей системы вертолета", — сказал Михеев.

Глава холдинга отметил, что после завершения работ капитальный ремонт вертолетов Ми-17В-5 будет практически полностью проводиться на индийском заводе в Чандигархе, что снизит стоимость их обслуживания.

В 2008 году Рособоронэкспорт заключил контракт на поставку в Индию 80 вертолетов Ми-17В-5 и имущества к ним, который был исполнен в течение 2011-2013 годов. В 2012-2013 годах к нему были подписаны еще три дополнения на поставку Ми-17В-5 для нужд ВВС, МВД и секретариата президента Индии, которые предусматривали поставку 71 машины. Все вертолеты будут поставлены до конца 2015 года.

Ми-17 — средний многоцелевой вертолёт, экспортная модификация Ми-8. Универсальность и высокие лётно-технические характеристики сделали машины этой серии одними из самых популярных в мире вертолётов российского производства. Модификация Ми-17В-5 изготавливается в соответствии с требованиями индийского заказчика.

Вертолеты российского производства начали поставляться в Индию в 1950-е годы. Сначала индийские летчики получили Ми-4, затем вертолеты типа Ми-8/17. В индийском небе летают также тяжелые Ми-26, боевые Ми-25/35, морские Ка-25, Ка-28 и Ка-31.

ОАО "Вертолеты России" — дочерняя компания ОПК "Оборонпром" (входит в "Ростех"), один из мировых лидеров вертолетостроительной отрасли, единственный разработчик и производитель вертолетов в России. Холдинг образован в 2007 году. "Ростех" — российская государственная корпорация, созданная в 2007 году для содействия разработке, производству и экспорту высокотехнологичной промышленной продукции гражданского и военного назначения."

Сервисный центр для вертолетов Ми-17В-5 создается в Индии | РИА Новости



Добавлю : 

 "ОДК изготовила замену двигателям, производимым совместно с Украиной 19.02.2015 

Глава "ОДК" Владислав Масалов заявил, что вертолетные двигатели, изготовленные полностью в кооперации российских предприятий, проходят этап квалификационных испытаний.

БАНГАЛОР (Индия), 19 фев — РИА Новости. "Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация" ("ОДК") уже изготовила первые вертолетные двигатели, ранее совместно производимые с Украиной, полностью из российских комплектующих, заявил в интервью РИА Новости глава "ОДК" Владислав Масалов.

"Решения по организации производства моторов, которые мы производили в кооперации с украинским предприятием "Мотор-Сич", давно состоялись. Программа импортозамещения реализуется. Вертолетные двигатели изготовленные полностью в кооперации российских предприятий, проходят этап квалификационных испытаний", — сказал он на выставке Aero India-2015.

В июне 2014 года президент Украины Петр Порошенко запретил украинским компаниям любое военно-техническое сотрудничество с Россией, которую он считает виновной в вооруженном конфликте в Донбассе.

В связи с этим в России интенсифицировали работы по импортозамещению, в частности, в системе "оборонки". Минобороны РФ заявляло в минувшем году, что в течение 2,5 лет планирует на 95% избавиться от зависимости от поставок украинских комплектующих."

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20150219/1048535899.html

Интересная фраза в конце : 

"...Между тем

Вслед за луганским заводом в Россию могут переехать и другие. По словам гендиректора Агентства инвестиционного развития Ростовской области Игоря Буракова, есть еще производственные предприятия, желающие переехать с Украины в Россию. Ранее в Россию от войны бежало другое украинское предприятие: завод Луганский машиностроитель-43 переехал в Чувашию. Ходили слухи и о желании руководства запорожского завода "Мотор Сич", занимающегося производством газотурбинных двигателей, перенести сборочные мощности в Россию. "

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20150219/1048535899.html

----------


## Pilot

На юге России завершились учения ВВС, в которых задействовались свыше десяти боевых самолетов



Москва. 19 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Учения, в которых были задействованы свыше десяти многофункциональных фронтовых истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34, которые проходили в Ростовской и Волгоградской областях, завершились в четверг, информирует штаб Южного военного округа.

"В ходе учений экипажи эскадрильи Су-34 выполнили перелет на оперативные аэродромы. Они отработали отражение воздушных средств нападения условного противника, а также задачи по нанесению массированного авиационного удара по мишеням, имитирующим колонны военной техники "противника", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

В ходе учений экипажи выполнили более 20 самолето-вылетов и израсходовали около 40 авиационных бомб различных видов, информирует Минобороны РФ.

Во время учений "летные экипажи отработали вопросы проведение атак в составе пар и звена, когда четыре самолета выстраиваются в воздухе пеленгом и покрывают авиационными средствами поражения максимальную площадь на земле", говорится в сообщении.

Также "в условиях, максимально приближенных к боевым, летчики оказали огневую поддержку наступающим и обороняющимся мотострелковым и танковым подразделениям", информирует штаб ЮВО.

"В условиях применения противником средств радиоэлектронного подавления, подразделения наземного обеспечения организовали связь с экипажами на основных и запасных частотах и обеспечили радиотехническую поддержку полетов", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Pilot

Выпуск модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 начнется в четвертом квартале этого года



Москва. 19 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Находящиеся на вооружении российских ВВС штурмовики Су-25 будут модернизированы в модификацию Су-25СМ3, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"В четвертом квартале текущего года планируется выпустить первые модернизированные штурмовики в модификации Су-25СМ3", сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, в перспективе все строевые штурмовики как "простые" Су-25, так и ранее модернизированные в вариант Су-25СМ будут приведены к единому "техническому лицу" Су-25СМ3.

Собеседник агентства сообщил, что модернизация штурмовиков по серийной технологии производится на 121-м авиационно-ремонтном заводе в подмосковной Кубинке при плановом ремонте самолетов.

Сколько штурмовиков планируется модернизировать в этом году, не известно. "Пока еще нет документа, определяющего конкретное количество модернизируемых самолетов на 2015 год", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, на Су-25СМ3 будут внедрены все новые разработки, прежде всего комплексы и системы, отработанные ранее в ходе специальных летных испытаний.

Ранее сообщалось, что применение на модернизированных штурмовиках новых авиационных средств поражения и средств РЭБ позволило в одной атаке поражать управляемыми боеприпасами четыре наземные цели.

По неофициальным данным, в составе российских ВВС имеется 14 эскадрилий, вооруженных штурмовиками Су-25. Общее количество самолетов этого типа составляет порядка 200 машин.

Штурмовики Су-25 выпускались на двух авиазаводах - в Улан-Удэ (учебно-боевые Су-25УБ) и в Тбилиси (боевые Су-25 с выпуском по 140-150 машин в год). Всего было построено 1320 самолетов Су-25.

----------


## APKAH

С праздником, с Днём защитника отечества!

В честь праздника публикую первую версию реестра Су-35. Реестр пока ещё "сыроват", ещё не успел дополнить фотографиями каждый борт (с датами, чтобы легче было ориентироваться). Формат реестра прежний, как и на других типах, но есть улучшения в плане фотографий и другие нововведения.

----------


## Let_nab

*Как никак "информация о российских ВВС из различных источников"..., вот доблестные украинские военные официально высказались по теме:*

----------


## OKA

"25.02.2015 (16:19)

Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО приступили к выполнению полетов в сложных метеоусловиях

Экипажи армейской авиации авиабазы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Краснодарском крае, приступили к отработке элементов простого и сложного пилотирования в сложных метеорологических условиях, а также в темное время суток.

Всего до конца текущего года экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н («Ночной охотник»), транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ («Терминатор»), ударных вертолетов Ми-24П и Ми-35 («Крокодил») совершат более 20 тыс. полетов, около 30% из которых будут совершены в сложных метеоусловиях.

Также вертолетчики отработают переброску и высадку тактического воздушного десанта, огневую поддержку действий штурмовых отрядов,  сопровождение колонн, доставку боеприпасов и различных грузов военного назначения в труднодоступные участки лесного массива и горной местности."

Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО приступили к выполнению полетов в сложных метеоусловиях : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

На новом авиаполигоне в Рязанской области появятся аэродром и автопарк условного противника - Минобороны

Для транспортировки списанных истребителей и танков задействуют самые большие в мире вертолеты Ми-26



Москва. 25 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Списанные самолеты, танки и бронемашины для имитации боевой техники и инфраструктурных объектов "противника" разместятся на новом авиационном полигоне "Дубровичи" в Рязанской области, информирует Минобороны РФ.

"Всего на полигоне будет представлено свыше 50 различных мишеней, имитирующих аэродром, колонну бронетехники и автопарк условного противника", - сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.

По его словам, "в ближайшее время на полигон начнут поставляться списанные единицы авиационной, бронированной и автомобильной техники, в том числе самолеты МиГ-29, танки Т-72 и БТР-70, которые будут представлены в виде наземных целей для боевого применения экипажей различных родов авиации ВВС".

"Для транспортировки "целей" будут задействованы самые большие в мире вертолеты Ми-26 и спецтехника инженерной службы ВВС", - отметил И.Климов.

"Авиационный полигон позволит круглогодично обеспечивать все мероприятия, связанные с практическим применением авиации", - отметил офицер.

В начале февраля главком ВВС генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев проинспектировал подготовку инфраструктуры полигона к проведению конкурса "Авиадартс-2015" в рамках международных армейских игр в 2015 году, сообщил И.Климов.

----------


## Pilot

Россия нарастит военную группировку на Чукотке - Шойгу



Москва. 25 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Минобороны РФ будет наращивать группировку войск на Чукотском полуострове для обеспечения безопасности на Северном морском пути и отражения возможных угроз в Арктическим регионе , заявил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу на коллегии ведомства.

"Для обеспечения безопасности судоходства по Северному морскому пути и реагирования на возможные угрозы в Арктическом регионе наращивается группировка войск на Чукотском полуострове", - сказал Шойгу.

Он напомнил, что для совершенствования боевого состава в прошлом году в войсках Восточного военного округа, куда входит и Чукотский полуостров, четыре бригады ВКО преобразованы в дивизии ПВО, в составе общевойсковых объединений сформированы полки радиационной, химической и биологической защиты.

В арктическом регионе на острове Врангеля и мысе Шмидта развернуты радиолокационные отделения и пункты наведения авиации, которые с октября 2014 года заступили на боевое дежурство.

Кроме того, по его словам, в соотвествие с планом деятельности до 2020 года в прошлом голу в соединения и воинские части военного округа поставлены новые и модернизированные образцы вооружения, в их числе современные истребители Су-30СМ, Су-35, боевые вертолеты Ка-52, береговые ракетные комплексы "Бал".

----------


## Avia M

26 февраля, AEX.RU –  Лётчики Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) отработают отражение массированного ракетного авиационного удара условного противника на учениях в воздушном пространстве Баренцева моря, информирует пресс-служба ЦВО. Об этом пишет "Интерфакс-АВН".

Массированный ракетный авиаудар "противника" отразят экипажи перехватчиков МиГ-31 в небе над Баренцевым морем - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

27 февраля, AEX.RU –  Военно-воздушные силы России в 2015 году помимо международных соревнования по воздушной выучке "Авиадартс" проведут еще два конкурса, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу представитель ВВС полковник Игорь Климов.

ВВС России проведут в 2015 году "Авиадартс" и еще два конкурса - AEX.RU

27 февраля, AEX.RU –  Каждый молодой летчик Военно-воздушных сил России к концу года должен налетать не менее 120 часов, заявил главком ВВС генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев, передает РИА Новости.

Главком ВВС: Молодежь должна налетать к концу года не менее 120 часов - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Группа российских инспекторов выполнит наблюдательные полеты над территориями Португалии и Испании

Как сообщил  начальник национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергей Рыжков, в рамках реализации международного Договора по открытому небу российская группа инспекторов планирует выполнить наблюдательные полеты на российском самолете наблюдения Ан-30Б над территориями Португалии и Испании.

Наблюдательные полеты будут выполняться в период с 1 по 8 марта с аэродромов открытого неба Лиссабон (Португалия) и Хетафе (Испания) с максимальной дальностью 1200 и 1800 км соответственно.

Российский самолет наблюдения совершит полет по согласованному с наблюдаемой стороной маршруту, а португальские и испанские специалисты на его борту будут контролировать порядок применения аппаратуры наблюдения и соблюдение положений, предусмотренных Договором.

Наблюдательные полеты выполняются в целях содействия большей открытости и транспарентности в военной деятельности государств-участников Договора, а также упрочения безопасности через укрепление мер доверия.

Это пятый и шестой наблюдательные полеты Российской Федерации над территориями государств-участников Договора в текущем году."

Группа российских инспекторов выполнит наблюдательные полеты над территориями Португалии и Испании : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## FLOGGER

Хотелось бы узнать, может, кто в курсе - что известно на сегодняшний день о таинственном "Скате"? Или он так и был похронен сразу после демонстрации макета?

----------


## Pilot

Никто МиГу не даст делать такой проект

----------


## Fencer

В Минобороны РФ отказались от военного самолета АН-70 | Агентство Ново

----------


## Muller

Шойгу заявил о наращивании темпов модернизации дальней авиации России

----------


## Avia M

2 марта, AEX.RU –  Новые самолеты-топливозаправщики Ил-78М-90А начнут поступать в ВВС России с 2018 года, сообщил в понедельник РИА Новости источник в ОПК.

Новые самолеты-топливозаправщики Ил-78М-90А поступят в ВВС России в 2018 году - AEX.RU

http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/3/2/131093/

2 марта, AEX.RU –  Командования ВВС и ПВО Военно-воздушных сил, а также командование ВВС и ПРО Войск воздушно-космической обороны к августу 2015 года переформируют в армии. Об этом сообщил сегодня ТАСС источник в российском Генштабе.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/3/2/131087/

----------


## FLOGGER

> В Минобороны РФ отказались от военного самолета АН-70 | Агентство Ново


Кто б сомневался.

----------


## stream

bmpd - Восстановление армий ВВС и ПВО

----------


## Fencer

> В Минобороны РФ отказались от военного самолета АН-70 | Агентство Ново


Минобороны исключило из госпрограммы вооружения Ан-70 - Известия

----------


## Fencer

Произведенные в России боевые и учебно-боевые истребители для ВВС и ВМФ России

----------


## Fencer

> Минобороны исключило из госпрограммы вооружения Ан-70 - Известия


БИЗНЕС Online: Как Казанский авиазавод из-за Украины «пролетел» мимо денег - AEX.RU

----------


## Panda-9

> Три новых вертолета Ми-8МТПР-1, предназначенных для проведения разведки и подавления радиоэлектронных систем управления войсками противника, поступили в ВВС России.


http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=368536

----------


## Panda-9

*Комплекс РЭБ «Порубщик» будет устанавливаться на самолеты Ту-214* 



> «ОКР должны завершиться в 2018 году, дальше должна быть серийная поставка»,


Подробнее: Комплекс РЭБ «Порубщик» будет устанавливаться на самолеты Ту-214 | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## FLOGGER

> Никто МиГу не даст делать такой проект


Как это понимать?

----------


## Pilot

> Как это понимать?


Так и понимать. У нас все проекты теперь делает Сухой

----------


## Let_nab

Rosjanie nadlecieli nad okręty NATO i pozorowali ich zatopienie

*Россияне пролетели  над кораблями НАТО и имитировали их потопление.*

2015-03-05 09:31

Как сообщает TVN24.pl со ссылкой на информацию портала Sputniknews.com, россияне используют корабли НАТО, расположенные на Черном Море, в качестве цели своих тренировок.
Истребители Су-30 и бомбардировщики Су-24, которые базируются в Крыму, 3 марта провели имитацию атаки на американский крейсер USS Vicksburg и турецкий фрегат Turgut Reis. 
Целью учений была проверка тактики "преодоления ПВО" крейсера и фрегата, что означает максимальное приближение к кораблям для  эффективной атаки. Напоследок россияне демонстративно пролетели над строем кораблей НАТО.
Учения такого масштаба, проводимые  на "враге", очень редки. В прошлом чаще всего были полеты отдельных машин, как, например, в апреле 2014 года, когда Су-24 пролетел очень близко от американского корабля/эсминца на Черном Море. Командир USS Donald Cook заявил, что это  был  "провокационный" поступок.

Цинк: Rosjanie nadlecieli nad okr

----------


## Fencer

На самолет Ту-214 поставят комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы «Порубщик»: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## Panda-9

> На самолет Ту-214 поставят комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы «Порубщик»: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


Это было уже в посте 4683

----------


## -=AMA=-

*На Казанский авиазавод "прилетело" загадочное "изделие 80"*

*По сведениям "Бизнес Online", 5 млрд. рублей военные выделяют под будущее производство дальних бомбардировщиков нового поколения* 

"Казанский Гипронииавиапром", как стало известно накануне вечером, стал победителем двух тендеров, связанных с предстоящим производством в Казани "опытных изделий "80". Что скрывается за этим шифром? Как утверждают наши источники, речь идет о самом амбициозном в России военном авиапроекте - перспективном авиационном комплексе Дальней авиации, который придет на смену знаменитым "белым лебедям". Казанское авиастроение вступает в эпоху возрождения?

*Оборонный сверхпроект на 5 млрд.* 

 Оба заказа, которые, обойдя пятерых конкурентов, выиграло ЗАО "Казанский Гипронииавиапром", финансируются из федерального бюджета в рамках ФЦП развития оборонно-промышленного комплекса.


 Первая закупка - выполнение проектно-сметной документации для проведения реконструкции и технического перевооружения производственной базы "для изготовления опытных изделий "80" на Открытом акционерном обществе "Туполев" г. Казань Республики Татарстан" для нужд ОАО "Туполев". Конкурс выигран по цене 69,5 млн. рублей (начальная −1,69 млн.).


 Указывается, что задачи проекта - реконструкция площадей и техническое перевооружение цехов для подготовки производства "изделия 80". Стоимость всего проекта - 2,62 млрд. рублей. Срок реализации - 2015-2018 годы. На строительно-монтажные работы отводится 493 млн. руб., на приобретение машин и оборудования - 1,55 млрд., на прочие затраты - 183,3 млн.


 Второй заказ - на разработку проектно-сметной документации для реконструкции и технического перевооружения казанского инженерного центра "Туполева" - отошел "Гипронииавиапрому" по цене 71,3 млн. рублей (начальная - 84,7 млн.). Общая стоимость этого проекта оценивается в 2,43 млрд. рублей. Срок реализации 2015 - 2019 годы. Ориентировочная структура капитальных вложений: строительно-монтажные работы −1,2 млрд. рублей, приобретение машин и оборудования - 811 млн., прочие затраты - 179 млн.


 Итого, только на выполнение работ по проектированию заложено свыше 140 млн. рублей, а общий объем предполагаемых инвестиций в казанское авиастроение составит 5 млрд. - и, скорее всего, это только часть.

*Что за "изделие 80"?* 

 Самый интригующий момент закупочной информации - упоминание "опытных изделий 80". Официальной информации о том, что скрывается за этим шифром, нет. Но на авиационных форумах утверждают, что это ни что иное, как перспективный авиационный комплекс дальней авиации (ПАК ДА) - грандиознейший ВПК-проект нашего времени. О его создании говорят и пишут достаточно много, но при этом конкретная информация отсутствует напрочь. Известно, что ПАК ДА должен заменить нынешние дальние и стратегические бомбардировщики - Ту-22М3, Ту-160 (знаменитые "белые лебеди"), а также их будущие модернизированные варианты. Это будет дозвуковой носитель высокоточного оружия, выполненный по схеме "летающее крыло", весьма напоминающий по схеме американский стратегический бомбардировщик В-2.


 Главный в разработке - "Туполев", но в деле участвует едва ли не вся Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК)". В частности, будет использован технический и организационный опыт КБ Сухого, наработанный при создании перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) Т-50. Финансирование проекта ПАК ДА уже идет. Испытания комплекса должны начаться в 2019 году, а в 2025-м он начнет поступать в войска.


 О том, что производство ПАК ДА "отдадут" Казани в разное время говорили президент России Владимир Путин, президенты ОАК Алексей Федоров и Михаил Погосян, руководители "Туполева", но этот вопрос и по сей день остается дискутируемым: есть устойчивое мнение, что новый "бомбер" будут строить другие заводы. Но если "изделие 80" это действительно ПАК ДА, перед Казанским авиационным заводом им. Горбунова (КАЗ), который с недавних пор стал филиалом "Туполева", открываются поистине волнующие перспективы титанического оборонного заказа. Так что недавняя горькая пилюля в виде новости о закрытии российского-украинского проекта АН-70 подслащивается с лихвой.

*Пока все пути ведут в Казань* 

 В отделе закупок "Туполева" на вопрос "Бизнес Online" о том, не скрывается ли за шифром "изделие 80" ПАК ДА, ответили пространно: "Возможно, да, но не факт, что и нет". Однако источник "Бизнес Online" в авиастроительной отрасли дал четкий ответ - это именно он. Как дополнительную аргументацию этого утверждения можно припомнить, что в ноябре 2013 года именно в казанском филиале "Туполева" провели совещание, посвященное созданию ПАК ДА. Год назад начался процесс создания для казанского "Туполева" летающей лабораторииЛМК-14. Как полагают эксперты, она будет использоваться и для отработки систем боевых самолетов. О том, что казанский коллектив "Туполева" причастен к работе над ПАК ДА, упоминалось и в открытом письме сотрудников местного филиала. Стоит упомянуть начавшуюся в прошлом году модернизацию филиала - серьезных денег на него не выделяли с начала 2000-х. И, наконец, в техническом задании, связанном с "изделием 80", указывается, что выполнение работ включено в госпрограмму вооружений до 2020 года.


 По сути, мы видим перспективу заказа на изготовление опытных ПАК ДА. Но означает ли это автоматически, что и серию отдадут на Казанский авиазавод? Главный редактор журнала "Экспорт вооружений" Андрей Фролов склоняется именно к этому варианту.


 "Полагаю, опытный экземпляр, скорее всего, будут делать именно в Казани, так как опытное производство в Жуковском и Москве ликвидировано", - рассказал он "БИЗНЕС Online". А что касается серии, то, по его мнению, другие заводы, начиная с 2015-2016 годов, будут активно заняты реализацией гособоронзаказа и программой МС-21. "КАЗ, по сути, единственный относительно "свободный" завод, тем более с него сняли задачу по производству Ан-70", - указывает эксперт. Примерно такой же точки зрения придерживается и главный редактор отраслевого портала aviaru.net Роман Гусаров: "Да, не обязательно завод, который делает опытный образец, потом делает и серию. Например, вертолетные двигатели Климова всегда делал небольшой опытный завод в Петербурге, а в серийное производство они шли в Запорожье, потому что там были мощности. Но в данном случае не вижу альтернативы Казани для производства серийного образца: другие предприятия уже имеют свои программы или будут загружены в перспективе, а у Казани мощности для серии есть. И потом, казанский завод всегда специализировался на таких, обтекаемо говоря, больших изделиях".


 Но как быть с тем, что первый полет ПАК ДА назначен на 2019 год, а модернизация производства только начинается? "Сроки действительно несколько сжатые, - согласен Фролов. - Даже более простой гражданский МС-21 готовят к первому полету почти 4 года, а ПАК ФА прошел путь от чертежной доски до первого полета почти за 6 лет. Единственным разумным (хотя и маловероятным) предположением может быть то, что ПАК ДА будет вариацией на тему Ту-160 (кстати, его шифр - "изделие 70"), что может позволить сократить сроки испытаний". Гусаров настроен более оптимистично: "Модернизация серийного производства - процесс длительный, гигантские деньги - значительно большие, чем на создание самого самолета. И если ждать его окончания, машину просто невозможно будет сделать в разумные сроки. Поэтому процессы должны идти параллельно. И первый полет, даже если он состоится в сроки, это еще не серийный образец. А дальше - освоение серийного производства. Значит, время на переоснащение еще есть".

Источник

----------


## Avia M

В будущее с оптимизмом...
12 марта, AEX.RU – Истребитель-перехватчик XXI века ВВС России появится после 2026 года, сообщил гендиректор "ОАО "Российская самолётостроительная корпорация "МиГ" Сергей Коротков. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

 По его словам, сейчас конструкторское бюро МИГа работает над разработкой истребителя-перехватчика нового поколения.

Истребитель-перехватчик XXI века ВВС России появится после 2026 года - AEX.RU

----------


## Pilot

Военные летчики России и Сербии проведут совместные учения



Москва. 12 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Принято решение о проведении в сентябре совместных летно-тактических учений России и Сербии в сентябре текущего года, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг представитель Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по ВВС полковник Игорь Климов

"В Министерстве обороны России завершилась планирующая конференция представителей Главного командования ВВС России и представителей командования ВВС и войск ПВО Сербии. По итогам которой принято решение о проведении совместных летно-тактических учений двух стран в сентябре текущего года", - сказал И.Климов.

По его словам, в учениях примут участие летчики оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации России и Сербии, которые составят смешанные экипажи, и отработают задачи по предназначению

"Летный состав на истребителях МиГ-29 выполнит задачи по перехвату воздушных целей, а экипажи транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8 отработают высадку тактического десанта, прикрытие наземных групп с воздуха, нанесение ракетного удара по наземным целям на полигоне, а также поисково-спасательные работы авиационных экипажей", - уточнил И.Климов.

----------


## Let_nab

*США потребовали у Ханоя запретить ВВС России использовать вьетнамскую базу* 

США потребовали у Ханоя запретить ВВС России использовать вьетнамскую базу : Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

США обратились к руководству Вьетнама с просьбой прекратить оказываемую Ханоем поддержку полетов ВВС России, позволяя российским самолетам использовать вьетнамские аэродромы. Об этом сообщает агентство Reuters. По мнению США, активность ВВС России в регионе вредит отношениям между Ханоем и Вашингтоном.

По словам одного из чиновников госдепартамента, которые приводит агентство, ВВС России, опираясь на базу Камрань, активизировали полеты в регионе, обстановка в котором и так является напряженной в силу непростых отношений между Китаем и Японией — основным американским союзником в Юго-Восточной Азии.

Как заявил Reuters командующий силами армии США в тихоокеанском регионе генерал Винсент Брукс, российские бомбардировщики осуществляют «провокационные» полеты, в том числе в окрестностях острова Гуам, где находится крупная американская авиабаза.

Брукс добавил, что российские бомбардировщики, совершавшие облеты острова Гуам, дозаправлялись от «летающих танкеров», взлетавших с аэродрома на базе Камрань в южной части Вьетнама.

Это первый случай признания американскими официальными лицами значения базы Камрань как опорного пункта для ВВС России, отмечает Reuters.

По мнению американских экспертов, предоставление Вьетнамом возможности использовать базу Камрань самолетами ВВС России демонстрирует позицию Ханоя в геополитической игре Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона, где друг другу противостоят, с одной стороны, Китай и Россия, а с другой — США, Япония и большая часть других стран региона.

Вашингтон, как отмечает Reuters, стремится обеспечить себе доступ к базе Камрань, некогда оборудованной американскими военными, а затем, после победы Ханоя во Вьетнамской войне, использовавшейся вооруженными силами СССР. Камрань, являющийся крайне удобной глубоководной военно-морской базой, и располагающий первоклассным аэродромом, рассматривается в США как стратегически важный пункт, позволяющий противодействовать влиянию Китая.

Ханой при этом, с одной стороны, стремится наладить сотрудничество с Вашингтоном в качестве страховки от возможной агрессии Китая, а с другой — сохраняет хорошие отношения с Россией в сфере военного и энергетического сотрудничества. В частности, в настоящее время в Камрани базируются вьетнамские подлодки и корветы российской постройки.

«Россия, используя свой сложившийся во времена холодной войны союз с Вьетнамом, мешает реализации американских интересов», — отметил генерал Брукс в интервью Reuters.

База Камрань была захвачена войсками северного Вьетнама и силами Вьетконга 3 апреля 1975 года на завершающем этапе Вьетнамской войны. В 1979 году Ханоем и Москвой был подписан договор об использовании этой базы в качестве пункта материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ СССР. В 2001 году Россия досрочно расторгла договор об аренде базы, которая к тому времени практически не использовалась. Последние российские военные покинули Камрань в 2002 году.

Во второй половине нулевых годов появились сообщения о том, что Россия и Вьетнам возобновили переговоры об использовании базы Камрань, однако официальные сообщения на эту тему не поступали.

Продолжение сегодня:

Глава комитета по международным делам Совета Федерации Константин Косачев считает нелепыми требования США в отношении вьетнамских властей наложить запрет на использование российскими самолетами для дозаправки базы в бухте Камрань.  
«Такого рода требования являются нелепыми с точки зрения их практической реализуемости, имеют важный психологический и пиар-эффект. У домашней и внешней аудитории должно создаться впечатление, что так и надо, что, мол, США имеют право указывать другим странам, как себя вести, с кем им дружить, а с кем нет», — написал Косачев в своем блоге.

По его мнению, «месседж понятен». «США требуют от Вьетнама не сотрудничать с Россией, потому что это мешает американским интересам», — подчеркнул Косачев.

Он сообщил, что в конце марта собирается во Вьетнам во главе делегации Федерального Собрания на очередную сессию Межпарламентского союза. «Будет интересно поинтересоваться и у наших вьетнамских друзей, и у других участников конференции по поводу таких американских месседжей. И не менее интересно, а решатся ли приехать на эту сессию, где будут звучать разные точки зрения, сами американцы», — отметил Косачев.

По мнению Косачева, «что бы и где в мире ни происходило — все, дескать, находится чуть ли не в юрисдикции последней сверхдержавы».

«США считает вполне нормальным делом поучать других, как им жить, но и сами поучаемые должны постепенно воспринимать это как должное: если и не выполнять, то все время оправдываться или давать объяснения по существу вместо элементарных указаний на недопустимость и абсурдность таких нотаций со стороны любого третьего государства, каким бы мощным и влиятельным оно ни было», — считает сенатор.

Он специально уточнил терминологию. «А то уж больно грубым выглядит такое обращение к другому государству. Но СМИ цитируют руководителя пресс-службы госдепартамента Джен Псаки, которая буквально говорит именно о требовании, а не о просьбе или рекомендации: “Мы потребовали от вьетнамских властей не давать россиянам использовать бухту Камрань”, сказала на брифинге американка. Настойчивость, с какой раз от разу Вашингтоном делаются такого рода бесцеремонные заявления — даже в ситуациях, когда американскими “дацзыбао”, со всей очевидностью, никто и не подумает руководствоваться на практике — имеет под собой вполне практическую цель», — подчеркнул сенатор.

Речь, конечно же, не идет о том, чтобы действительно одним окриком из Вашингтона запретить Вьетнаму дозаправку самолетов или еще что-либо. Как ранее сообщало российское Минобороны, в 2014 году аэродром Камрань действительно впервые был использован для посадки самолетов Ил-78, которые обеспечили дозаправкой топливом в воздухе самолеты Ту-95МС, но, разумеется, ничего противоправного в этих действиях не было ни с российской, ни с вьетнамской стороны.

«Но дело, разумеется, не в нарушении каких-то правовых норм. Наиболее откровенно об этом сказал командующий силами армии США в тихоокеанском регионе генерал Винсент Брукс: Россия, используя свой сложившийся во времена холодной войны союз с Вьетнамом, мешает реализации американских интересов. Если сложить вместе высказывания Псаки и Брукса, то получится вполне понятный и простой “месседж” », — отметил Косачев.

По его словам, США требуют от Вьетнама не сотрудничать с Россией, потому что это мешает американским интересам. «И ведь действительно, кого-то такие указания уже не удивляют: наверное, так и надо, ведь кто мы, а кто — США (.. .)? Но это старо как мир: если вы сами не уважаете свой суверенитет, то его не будет уважать вообще никто, а не только более сильные державы», — заключил глава комитета.

Как сообщалось, накануне представитель госдепа США Джен Псаки сообщила на брифинге, что Вашингтон обратился к Вьетнаму с просьбой запретить России использовать базу Камрань для дозаправки самолетов. «Наша обеспокоенность касается шагов (со стороны России — ИФ), которые могли бы усилить напряженность в регионе», — сказала она на брифинге. При этом Псаки не пояснила, каким образом использование базы Камрань может привести к подобным последствиям. «В независимости от того, что происходит сегодня, мы все же можем выразить озабоченность относительно того, что они (россияне — ИФ) могли бы сделать в будущем», — отметила она.

Кроме того, британская газета «Дейли мейл» сообщила со ссылкой на неназванного представителя госдепа, что Вашингтон попросил Вьетнам запретить России использовать бывшую базу США в городе Камрань для дозаправки бомбардировщиков, способных нести ядерный боезаряд.

По словам командира армии США в Тихоокеанском регионе генерала Винсента Брукса, которого также цитирует издание, российские самолеты осуществляют «провокационные» полеты, в том числе вокруг территории острова Гуам, где расположена крупная американская авиабаза. Он утверждает, что эти самолеты дозаправляются при помощи российских самолетов-топливозаправщиков, вылетающих с базы Камрань.

«Требование Вашингтона (запретить российским самолетам-заправщикам летать с территории Вьетнама — прим. “Ленты.ру”) есть ни что иное, как вмешательство во внутренние дела Вьетнама, суверенного государства, которое самостоятельно определяет политику взаимодействия со своими друзьями и партнерами» — заявил Ле Тхе Мау.

Полковник пояснил, что Россия является стратегическим партнером Вьетнама, сотрудничество двух стран в военной и технической сферах расширяется, и одним из элементов этого сотрудничества является предоставление инфраструктуры базы Камрань для действий российских самолетов-заправщиков. «Это не боевые самолеты», — отметил Ле Тхе Мау.

11 марта США потребовали от Вьетнама прекратить предоставлять российским ВВС возможность использовать авиабазу в Камрани для полетов самолетов-заправщиков, обеспечивающих действия стратегических бомбардировщиков над Тихим океаном. Представитель Госдепа Джен Псаки выступила с заявлением о том, что США настаивают на прекращение предоставления базы Камрань российским «летающим танкерам».

По мнению американских военных, полеты российской Дальней авиации носят провокационный характер, а Россия занята тем, что «используя свой сложившийся во времена “холодной войны” союз с Вьетнамом, мешает реализации американских интересов».

----------


## Avia M

13 марта, AEX.RU –  Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МИГ" рассчитывает в ближайшей перспективе подписать госконтракт на поставку ВВС России партии многофункциональных истребителей МиГ-35. Об этом сообщает Интерфакс-АВН.

Готовится госконтракт на закупку Минобороны России истребителей МиГ-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

16 марта, AEX.RU –  В рамках проекта «Перспективный авиационный комплекс транспортной авиации» (ПАК ТА) будет создано целое семейство военно-транспортных самолетов в категории от среднего до сверхтяжелого. Часть самолетов будет специально спроектирована для перевозки танков и боевых машин на платформе «Армата». Об этом сообщил Lenta.ru источник в оборонной промышленности.

Россия создаст транспортный самолет для танка "Армата" - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

17 марта, AEX.RU –  До конца 2016 года Россия модернизирует более десяти стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС, сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на пресс-службу Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).

ВВС России получат более десяти модернизированных Ту-95 за два года - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

В рамках проверки боеготовности под Калининград переброшены истребители Су-27 и Су-34 - Росбалт.ру

----------


## Fencer

Ъ-Новости - Экипажи Су-34 и Су-27 ВВС РФ проведут бомбометания в рамках учений под Калининградом

----------


## Panda-9

Дыма без огня не бывает?
*В столице РТ могут заново развернуть производство стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160*
http://www.business-gazeta.ru/article/128121/

----------


## Fencer

На архипелаге Земля Франца-Иосифа начали строительство аэродрома для бомбардировщиков / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Казанец

> В столице РТ могут заново развернуть производство стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160


К сожалению, КАПО им.Горбунова 15 лет не производило вообще никаких самолётов и занималось только ремонтными и регламентными работами, так что если и целесообразно там что-то начинать производить, то уж что-то новое, ведь всё равно собственно производство придётся организовывать заново. А где взять кадры, причём даже вот как раз не инженеров, а квалифицированных рабочих и специалистов ИТР низового звена? Ведь система профтехобразования была фактически уничтожена в масштабах страны, причём уже именно при Путине.

----------


## Fencer

> На архипелаге Земля Франца-Иосифа начали строительство аэродрома для бомбардировщиков / АвиаПорт.Дайджест


Денис Мокрушин - Строительство аэродрома на Земле Франца-Иосифа

----------


## Muller

> Дыма без огня не бывает?
> *В столице РТ могут заново развернуть производство стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160*
> http://www.business-gazeta.ru/article/128121/


При всем уважении к автору статьи...
Фантазии на тему возобновления запуска производства Ту-160 хороши на ТК "Звезда" и в воспаленном сознании патриотов а-ля Проханов.
Относительно реальной возможности совершенно конкретный ответ в самом материале дают эксперты.
Возможно ценой немалых усилий достроить задел - и то, слабо верится. 
У КАЗа и так огромный объем по ремонту/модернизации + глобальный проект по подготовке производства "Изделия 80".
Я уж не говорю о движках - их и сейчас не хватает для строевых машин (собственно почему и летает пяток из дюжины), а в способность Кузнецова наладить их пр-во хотя бы с 2016 года очень слабо верится.

----------


## Fencer

ВЗГЛЯД / Соревнования по «Авиадартсу» стартовали на востоке России

----------


## Fencer

Истребитель Су-30СМ получит на вооружение сверхзвуковую крылатую ракету

----------


## FLOGGER

> Денис Мокрушин - Строительство аэродрома на Земле Франца-Иосифа


"Отсель грозить мы будем шведу"?

----------


## Avia M

Феерично!

23 марта, AEX.RU –  Новый российский стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М превосходит по параметрам британские истребители Typhoon, которые охраняют воздушное пространство Великобритании, сообщил эксперт Королевского объединенного института оборонных исследований в Лондоне Игорь Сутягин газете Daily Mail.

Игорь Сутягин: российский Ту-160М не по зубам британским истребителям - AEX.RU

----------


## An-Z

Да.. офигеннейшие у них эксперды.. хотя это может быть воспаленое воображение и наших трансляторов, те ещё спецы..

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны России готово заказать партию новых самолетов МС-21 - замминистра



Иркутск. 24 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Разрабатываемый корпорацией "Иркут" пассажирский самолет МС-21 будет востребован и в российской армии, сказал во вторник журналистам замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"У нас потребность в самолетах подобного класса огромная. Мы ждем завершения испытаний. Так что ждите от нас заказов на МС-21", - сказал Ю.Борисов во время посещения Иркутского авиазавода, где собираются первые опытные самолеты МС-21.

По словам замминистра, Минобороны РФ, "безусловно, интересует российская техника, потому что, по нашим правилам, по нашим законам, министерство обороны летает только на отечественных самолетах".

----------


## Pilot

Иркутский авиазавод наладил сервис самолетов Як-130 в войсках - замминистра обороны



Иркутск. 24 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Все вопросы сервисного обслуживания поставляемых ВВС России учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 решены, Минобороны готово рассмотреть возможность заключения новых контрактов, сказал заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов.

"Исправность этого класса техники (самолетов Як-130 - ИФ-АВН) нас устраивает, она выше 80%. Так что ритмичный ремонт и обслуживание наладились", - сказал Ю.Борисов во время посещения иркутского завода, где серийно собирают самолеты Як-130.

Он отметил, что надежное послепродажное обслуживание поставленной авиатехники является обязательным условием для заключения новых контрактов с Минобороны РФ.

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны РФ готово закупить 150 легких учебно-тренировочных самолетов Як-152



Иркутск. 24 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Министерство обороны заинтересовано в скорейшей закупке у корпорации "Иркут" учебно-тренировочного самолета нового поколения Як-152 для первоначальной летной подготовки, сказал во вторник журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"По самолету Як-152 в прошлом году заключен контракт на выполнение опытно-конструкторской работы. В следующем году он должен подняться на крыло. ВВС планирует до 2020 года 150 таких машин", - сказал Ю.Борисов, который во вторник посетил Иркутский авиазавод.

Он отметил, что Минобороны РФ "пристально смотрит" за ходом работ по этому самолету. "Мы обсуждали вопрос одновременного заключения контракта на поставку этих самолетов. Это остается в силе. Когда заводчане представят все расчеты, мы заключим контракт до 2020 года", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

----------


## Avia M

Приехали...

24 марта, AEX.RU –  Вчера замминистра обороны по вооружениям Юрий Борисов заявил, что военные могут закупить меньшее количество истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации — ПАК ФА), чем запланировано в Государственной программе вооружения до 2020 года.

Минобороны не готово покупать ПАК ФА в больших количествах - AEX.RU

----------


## AC

> Да.. офигеннейшие у них эксперды.. хотя это может быть воспаленое воображение и наших трансляторов, те ещё спецы..


Оригинал текста от Daily Mail:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ghter-jet.html

А как Вам стратегические бомбардировщики "в акваториях Японского и *Иркутского* морей" с сайта президента РФ?  :Cool: 

Сегоднящнее сообщение:

Президент России

----------


## An-Z

Это 5! Походу весеннее обострение))

----------


## APKAH

> Феерично!
> 
> 23 марта, AEX.RU –  Новый российский стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М превосходит по параметрам британские истребители Typhoon, которые охраняют воздушное пространство Великобритании, сообщил эксперт Королевского объединенного института оборонных исследований в Лондоне Игорь Сутягин газете Daily Mail.
> 
> Игорь Сутягин: российский Ту-160М не по зубам британским истребителям - AEX.RU





> Да.. офигеннейшие у них эксперды.. хотя это может быть воспаленое воображение и наших трансляторов, те ещё спецы..


Да протирают они там штаны за хорошую зарплату, вот и весь эксперд! За несколько лет сложилось мнение, что судя по ихним публикациям и докладам таких вот заведений (RUSI, IISS), в основном ихние "военные институтики" всякой политической хернёй занимаются. Исследуют на темы как Каддафи своё население уничтожал, Ассад химоружие применял, как опасен Иран, как на Украину напали и самое удивительное цифры, из ниоткуда берут, ссылаясь на источники а-ля ОБС...

А этот самый "эксперд" Игорь Сутягин, известный предатель, завербованный МИ6 ещё в 90-е годы, успевший в России "десятку" отмотать за госизмену, который был обменян на российских разведчиков в 2010 году, "но своих же не бросают", вот оказывается его в это "логово" и пристроили, "экспердить"...

----------


## Fencer

Военные заявили о желании приобрести сотню арктических «Терминаторов»

----------


## AC

> Да протирают они там штаны за хорошую зарплату, вот и весь эксперд! За несколько лет сложилось мнение, что судя по ихним публикациям и докладам таких вот заведений (RUSI, IISS), в основном ихние "военные институтики" всякой политической хернёй занимаются...


Сутягин там по тексту (по ссылке выше) никакой "политической херни" не говорит...




> А этот самый "эксперд" Игорь Сутягин, известный предатель, завербованный МИ6 ещё в 90-е годы, успевший в России "десятку" отмотать за госизмену...


"Если на клетке слона написано "буйвол" не верь глазам свом!"(С)
 :Cool:

----------


## APKAH

> Сутягин там по тексту (по ссылке выше) никакой "политической херни" не говорит...


Прямолинейная и узколобая политика только у американцев, у британцев она на уровень "умнее", завуалирована, чтобы обыватель сам сложил два плюс два и пришёл к выводу кто враг. Большинство его статей направлены для нагнетания страстей вокруг России, независимо от содержания, за это его там и держат, это я и называю "политической херней".




> "Если на клетке слона написано "буйвол" не верь глазам свом!"(С)


Меняло бы его ЦРУ на российских разведчиков, если бы он был не "буйвол"?

----------


## Avia M

25 марта, AEX.RU –  Новосибирский авиазавод компании "Сухой" успешно реализует программу строительства для ВВС России новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщил в среду журналистам глава дирекции военной авиации Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК), экс-главком ВВС РФ Владимир Михайлов. 

ВВС России в 2015 году получат 16 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

25 марта, AEX.RU –  Новейший легкий транспортный самолет Ил-112 должен совершить первый полет в 2017 году, а в серийное производство уйти двумя годами позднее, сообщил в среду журналистам замглавы МО РФ Юрий Борисов.


Военный транспортник нового поколения Ил-112 впервые взлетит в 2017 году - AEX.RU

----------


## stream

bmpd - Планы поставки самолетов с Новосибирского и Воронежского авиазаводов в 2015 году

----------


## ОБУ

В недалеком прошлом были планы выпустить 20 Су-34 в 2015 году потом стало 18, теперь 16 с возможностью еще двух сверх плана. Налицо отрицательная динамика, в отличие от Иркута :Frown:

----------


## Panda-9

> В недалеком прошлом были планы выпустить 20 Су-34 в 2015 году потом стало 18, теперь 16 с возможностью еще двух сверх плана. Налицо отрицательная динамика, в отличие от Иркута


Да, есть такое ощущение. Но надо посмотреть детальнее. 
1. 16+2 на 2015 это ровно столько, сколько было в 2014 году. Т.е. динамика не отрицательная. И не положительная.
2. До 2020 года осталось поставить 72 машины. Если строить в 2015-2019 годах (5 производственных лет), то это по 14-15 самолетов в год. Если 2015-2020, то по 12 самолетов в год. В нынешних условиях, видимо, о новых контрактах речи нет, вот и не форсируют выполнение действующего: в сроки и так укладываются с запасом.

----------


## ОБУ

Вы не забывайте про стремительно стареющий парк Су-24м

----------


## Panda-9

> Вы не забывайте про стремительно стареющий парк Су-24м


Во-первых, это не ко мне. Это к Министерству обороны (про не забывать).
Во-вторых, заменять Су-24М на Су-34 в соотношении 1:1 никто, очевидно, не предполагает (было бы избыточно и очень дорого). Часть Су-24 (все флотские) подлежит замене на Су-30СМ. Сами же Су-24 еще послужат и после 2020 года (какое-то, уже небольшое, количество). Короче, ничего противоестественного в отсутствии форсажа в Новосибирске не просматривается. Кстати, возможно также, что где-то впереди контракт на Су-34М, но о нем мы пока ничего не знаем.

----------


## AC

"70" отрабатывают в Ахтарске:

В Краснодарском крае летчики складывают цифры из боевых самолетов - Телеканал «Звезда»

http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/1383377/

----------


## Fencer

Церемония присвоения самолету имени Героя Советского Союза Владимира Жигунова

----------


## stream

> Да, есть такое ощущение. Но надо посмотреть детальнее. 
> 1. 16+2 на 2015 это ровно столько, сколько было в 2014 году. Т.е. динамика не отрицательная. И не положительная.
> 2. До 2020 года осталось поставить 72 машины. Если строить в 2015-2019 годах (5 производственных лет), то это по 14-15 самолетов в год. Если 2015-2020, то по 12 самолетов в год. В нынешних условиях, видимо, о новых контрактах речи нет, вот и не форсируют выполнение действующего: в сроки и так укладываются с запасом.


На 2015 Всего 16

----------


## Panda-9

> На 2015 Всего 16


Руководство завода говорит о плане 16 и готовности сделать еще 2 сверх плана (=2014).

----------


## Avia M

1 апреля, AEX.RU –  Учения дальней авиации ВВС стартовали в России на авиационной базе в Энгельсе, военным предстоят пуски ракет по установленным целям на полигонах в Коми и на Камчатке, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны в среду. 

Учения дальней авиации ВВС стартовали в России - AEX.RU

----------


## Pilot

Учения ВВС России начались в Армении



Москва. 2 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Вопросы прикрытия войск с воздуха, а также поражения и уничтожения воздушных целей, которые имитируют бомбардировщики, а также крылатые и баллистические ракеты "противника", отрабатываются на учениях ВВС, которые начались в четверг в российской авиационной военной базе Эребуни (Армения), информирует Минобороны РФ.

"В учениях задействованы свыше 30 единиц техники и более 100 военнослужащих летного и обслуживающего состава соединения", - отмечается в сообщении пресс-службы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

Учения продлятся в течение трех дней, информирует Минобороны.

Командно-штабные учения пройдут на полигонах Камхуд и Алагяз.

"В течение трех дней истребители МиГ-29 будут отрабатывать вопросы прикрытия войск с воздуха, а также поражение и уничтожение воздушных целей, имитирующих бомбардировщики, а также крылатые и баллистические ракеты условного противника", - информирует штаб ЮВО.

В мансврах впервые принимают участие молодые летчики - выпускники военных вузов 2014 года. По итогам учений молодые летчики "получат допуск к несению боевого дежурства по охране воздушного пространства республики Армения в рамках объединенной системы ПВО стран СНГ", сказано в сообщении.

----------


## Pilot

На юге России начались полеты боевых истребителей и ударных вертолетов в рамках конкурса "Авиадартс-2015"



Москва. 2 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Окружной этап международного конкурса выучки летных экипажей "Авиадартс-2015" начался в четверг на авиабазе Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Краснодарском крае, информирует Минобороны РФ.

"В окружном этапе примут участие экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ "Грач", истребителей МиГ-27, МиГ-29 и Су-34. А также - многоцелевых всепогодных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", Ми-24П и Ми-35 "Крокодил", и транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор"", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

Окружной этап выучки летных экипажей "Авиадартс-2015" будет проведен на авиабазе ЮВО в период со 2 по 6 апреля.

Уточняется, что "в ходе соревнований военным летчикам будет необходимо пройти заданный маршрут общей протяженностью около 150 километров, в указанное время выйти на три поворотных пункта, а также преодолеть средства ПВО на одном из участков маршрута".

"Также при выполнении полетных заданий на определенном рубеже экипажам предстоит поразить различный виды целей, совершить сброс авиабомб, пуск неуправляемых ракет и выполнить стрельбы из авиационной пушки", - информирует штаб округа.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Плановая дислокация новых и модернизированных самолётов АХК "Сухой" на начало 2016 года.
Угловая - 14 Су-35, 4 Су-30М2, 15 Су-27СМ
Дзёмги - 24 Су-35, 3 Су-30М2, 16 Су-27СМ
Липецк - 4 Су-35, 3 Су-34. 5 Су-27СМ
Воронеж - 24 Су-34
Морозовск - 36 Су-34
Крымск - 6 Су-30М2, 14 Су-27СМ(3)
Бесовец - 5 Су-30М2
Хурба - 8 Су-34
Бельбек - 2 Су-30М2, 12 Су-27СМ
Ахтубинск - 6 Су-35, 3 Су-34

----------


## Panda-9

Удивили масштабом Дземги. А Су-30СМ, видимо, не в поле зрения - жаль, очень бы хотелось их "увидеть"...

----------


## PPV

> Плановая дислокация новых и модернизированных самолётов АХК "Сухой" на начало 2016 года...


Молодой человек! А вам не кажется что вы уже давно перешли здесь ту грань, которая отделяет разрешенное от запрещенного?

----------


## Fencer

> Плановая дислокация новых и модернизированных самолётов АХК "Сухой" на начало 2016 года.
> Хурба - 8 Су-34


Интересная информация...

----------


## TapAc

> Молодой человек! А вам не кажется что вы уже давно перешли здесь ту грань, которая отделяет разрешенное от запрещенного?


У меня, кстати, давно такой вопрос назрел на данном ресурсе. Насколько верно здесь размещение подобных материалов о наличие/отсутствие каких-либо ресурсов, где бы то ни было на просторах необъятной? У меня вот есть (был) свободный доступ (по договоренности) на военный аэродромы Североморска, а также, возможность "Поглядеть" на морскую составляющую ВМС России. Сейчас живу в другом регионе, постоянно наблюдаю тренировки, передислокации различных средств доставки подарков в приграничные курятники нато. Фотографирую то, что вижу. Но в тоже время понимаю, что то о чём мне было поведано и то, что я успел запечатлеть на свою камеру (например внутреннее убранство Ил-38) не для широкой публики. Я думаю, здесь каждый определяет сам "ту грань (в меру своей испорченности, а также, жажды славы) которая отделяет разрешенное от запрещенного".. Не думая о последствиях, в первую очередь, для безопасности Страны.

----------


## BSA

> У меня, кстати, давно такой вопрос назрел на данном ресурсе. Насколько верно здесь размещение подобных материалов о наличие/отсутствие каких-либо ресурсов, где бы то ни было на просторах необъятной? У меня вот есть (был) свободный доступ (по договоренности) на военный аэродромы Североморска, а также, возможность "Поглядеть" на морскую составляющую ВМС России. Сейчас живу в другом регионе, постоянно наблюдаю тренировки, передислокации различных средств доставки подарков в приграничные курятники нато. Фотографирую то, что вижу. Но в тоже время понимаю, что то о чём мне было поведано и то, что я успел запечатлеть на свою камеру (например внутреннее убранство Ил-38) не для широкой публики. Я думаю, здесь каждый определяет сам "ту грань (в меру своей испорченности, а также, жажды славы) которая отделяет разрешенное от запрещенного".. Не думая о последствиях, в первую очередь, для безопасности Страны.


а что там в Ил-38 секретного, особо в версии 3-5-20 летней давности? Чесс слово интересно. Другое дело вас по дружбе пускали и были джентельменские договоренности, которые вы как нормальный мужик исполняете.

----------


## lindr

> а что там в Ил-38 секретного, особо в версии 3-5-20 летней давности? Чесс слово интересно.


Вообще-то Ил-38 как Ту-142 - *носитель*. Помню товарищ заснял по моей просьбе часть кабины Ту-22М3, но четко сказал: если вдруг будешь постить или что эту часть фото отрежь или замажь, самолет в боевой конфигурации и там спецпульт никто не снимал с борта и он краем в кадр попал.

----------


## BSA

Разве Ту-22М3 бывает  не боевым?   

Вот фото кабинетов из Воронежской учебки

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Photos: Tupolev Tu-22M-3 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net


 Какие спецбоеприпасы кроме глубинных бомб мог  применять Ил-38 скажем 5 лет назад?

----------


## lindr

> Разве Ту-22М3 бывает не боевым?


Пульты снимают при хранении и т.д. большинство обзоров кабин с таких машин.




> Какие спецбоеприпасы кроме глубинных бомб мог применять Ил-38 скажем 5 лет назад?


Ил-38Н и сейчас может, сам программу расчета условий применения видел.

Номенклатура известна, только это не всем надо знать.

----------


## APKAH

> Плановая дислокация новых и модернизированных самолётов АХК "Сухой" на начало 2016 года.
> Угловая - 14 Су-35, 4 Су-30М2, 15 Су-27СМ
> Дзёмги - 24 Су-35, 3 Су-30М2, 16 Су-27СМ
> Липецк - 4 Су-35, 3 Су-34. 5 Су-27СМ
> Воронеж - 24 Су-34
> Морозовск - 36 Су-34
> Крымск - 6 Су-30М2, 14 Су-27СМ(3)
> Бесовец - 5 Су-30М2
> Хурба - 8 Су-34
> ...


Интересно а когда составлялся данный список? Судя по всему уже после декабрьского падения рубля...

Удивило что в Дземгах решили оставить эскадрилью Су-27СМ, а вот про Липецкие Су-27СМ не понял, то ли б/у-шные 5 Су-27СМ из Дальнего Востока им передадут, то ли подсчитали наличие пяти имеющихся, из которых хорошо если три машины на сегодня рабочие.

По Су-30М2 всё понятно, ограничились контрактами 4 + 16, новых не заключали, завершают поставку оставшихся восьми Су-30МК2 для Вьетнама и четырёх Су-30М2 для Бесовца (где их ждали ещё в прошлом году) и завершают выпуск. В Бесовец получаются из Бельбека передают одну поставленную в прошлом году машину. Судя по этой передаче можно говорить что планы по выпуску переменились после падения рубля и привели к переоценке комплектации полков.

По Су-35С ничего нового, как и ожидалось, переоснащение эскадрильи в ЦУ из 14 Су-35С, обещанных к выпуску в 2015 году. Предположу что следующим эксплуатантом Су-35С в 2016 году будет Кубинка, хотя кто знает как изменились планы после вёрстки бюджета...

По Су-34 удивила массовая концентрация на Европейском ТВД такого количества бортов данной классификации, в Морозовске аж три эскадрилии Су-34! А ведь ещё полтора года назад обещали полностью переоснастить Шагол в этом году. Хурба получается следующий эксплуатант. Жаль что неосвещён в списке Су-30СМ, думаю было бы больше интересных открытий.

А по большому счёту согласен с PPV, что данный список "горячий" в своём роде, конечно не секретный, просто план компании по выпуску авиатехники. Но в отличии он заводских номеров, данный список раскрывает планы Главкомата ВВС РФ, то есть задействована информация уже совсем других структур...

Вообще сегодня над КнААПО в связи с увольнением Погосяна "сгустились тучи". Су-100 уже некому в таких количествах "печатать", выпущенных пристроить бы...по Т-50 вообще кто-что говорит, чуть ли не переоценка всего проекта ожидается, выпуск Су-30МК2 завершается, выпуск Су-35С ещё на "детском" для завода уровне, долгов куча, а новых контрактов нет, даже экспортных...

----------


## Panda-9

> данный список "горячий" в своём роде, конечно не секретный, просто план компании по выпуску авиатехники. Но в отличии он заводских номеров, данный список раскрывает планы Главкомата ВВС РФ, то есть задействована информация уже совсем других структур...


Я тоже поначалу подумал "ого!". Но потом пришел к заключению, что "боевой порядок" промышленности это не совсем планы дислокации ВВС. Поясню. Например, промышленность к концу года планирует поставить в Н-ский полк соответствующие количества Су-35 и Су-30М2, при этом предполагая продолжать сопровождать и обслуживать находящиеся в этом полку Су-27СМ. Но "промышленность" может и не знать и наверняка до поры до времени не знает, что ВВС уже запланировали передачу Су-27СМ на другой аэродром, в другой полк. Соответственно, планы промышленности имеют как вторичный характер, так и существенныое временное отставание от планов ВВС. В общем, не тождественны они.
Но - с другой стороны - я б и сам, на месте соответствующего отдела завода, вскипел бы, обнаружив в сети такое откровение.

----------


## ОБУ

Сегодня по звезде прошла инфа о размещении  Ту-22 в Крыму

----------


## stream

...без Иркутских Сушек
bmpd - Планы размещения боевых самолетов "Сухого"

----------


## stream

bmpd - Су-30СМ готовятся к передаче Казахстану

----------


## stream

http://defendingrussia.ru/upload/ima...512e4e348a.png

----------


## OKA

"05.04.2015 (13:23)  Подразделение Псковских десантников готовят к переброске в район Кольского полуострова

Впервые подразделение Псковских десантников совместно с контингентом КСОР ОДКБ осуществляет погрузку в самолеты военно-транспортной авиации для переброски по воздуху в район Кольского полуострова.

В район Заполярья перебрасывается подразделение десанта, ранее не принимавшее участие в десантировании в районах Заполярья. Псковских десантников после перелета десантируют посадочным способом на аэродром, дислоцированный в Мурманской области.

Основная задача российским десантникам и контингенту КСОР ОДКБ будет определена после погрузки материальных средств и личного состава в самолеты.

Переброска подразделения Воздушно-десантных войск с контингентом КСОР ОДКБ из западной части России в район Заполярья с практическим десантированием посадочным способом проводится впервые.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации."

Подразделение Псковских десантников готовят к переброске в район Кольского полуострова : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"06.04.2015 (00:00)  Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательный полет над территорией Румынии

По информации начальника  национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергея Рыжкова, в рамках реализации международного Договора по открытому небу российская группа инспекторов планирует выполнить наблюдательный полет на российском самолете наблюдения   Ан-30Б над территорией Румынии.

Наблюдательный полет будет выполняться в период с 6 по 10 апреля с аэродрома открытого неба Бухарест с максимальной дальностью 900 километров.

Российский самолет наблюдения пролетит по согласованному с наблюдаемой стороной маршруту, а румынские специалисты на его борту будут контролировать порядок применения аппаратуры наблюдения и соблюдение положений, предусмотренных Договором.

Наблюдательный полет выполняется в целях содействия большей открытости и транспарентности в военной деятельности государств-участников Договора, а также упрочения безопасности через укрепление мер доверия.

Это уже десятый наблюдательный полет Российской Федерации над территориями государств-участников Договора в 2015 году.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Российские инспекторы выполнят наблюдательный полет над территорией Румынии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




"Авиагруппа "Русские Витязи" может заменить Су-27 на более современные самолеты Армия и ОПК 5 апреля, 15:14 UTC+3

Летчики пролетят над Красной площадью в День победы, 9 мая

МОСКВА, 5 апреля. /ТАСС/. Летчики авиагруппы высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи", которой 5 апреля исполняется 24 года, в будущем могут заменить свои истребители Су-27 на более современные самолеты этой серии. Об этом сообщил в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" командир пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" военный летчик 1-го класса Андрей Алексеев.

"Были и разговоры, и мысли, и желания заменить Су-27. Сейчас поступают на вооружения новые самолеты, они на качественно новом уровне. Конечно, они уже превосходят Су-27, - сказал он. - Но я хочу подчеркнуть, что у Су-27 еще достаточно большой потенциал".

"Мы настоятельно просим, что уже пора заменить самолеты, тогда можно будет кардинально поменять зрелищность пилотажа, так как новые самолеты оснащены изменяемым вектором тяги", - отметил Алексеев.

Он также сообщил, что "Русские витязи" пролетят над Красной площадью в День победы, 9 мая. "Уже сейчас мы приступаем к подготовке к Параду Победы. Нет более ответственных полетов, чем над Красной площадью", - сказал командир "Витязей".

Российская авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи" была сформирована 5 апреля 1991 года. Воздушные асы выполняют элементы высшего группового и одиночного пилотажа на многоцелевых высокоманевренных истребителях Су-27. На сегодняшний день подготовлено в полном объеме семь летчиков, в составе группы летает шесть асов. Всего за 24 года в строю "Русских Витязей" летало 30 пилотажников."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиагруппа "Русские Витязи" может заменить Су-27 на более современные самолеты

----------


## OKA

"6 апреля 2015 года Координаты: N 89°38 и W 023°01 Погода: температура -21°С, ветер 8 м/сек.

К сожалению, погода опять внесла коррективы в наши планы.

Рано утром с аэродрома «Олений» (город Оленегорск Мурманской области) самолёт АН-72 ВВС РФ с командованием ВДВ и группой представителей ОДКБ вылетел по маршруту Оленегорск-аэродром «Нагурское» (архипелаг ЗФИ)-ледовая база (платформа «Купол»). Во втором самолёте АН-72 должны были лететь корреспонденты, члены нашей команды ЭЦ РГО, оборудование для платформы «Купол», а также собаки для двух упряжек. Мы ждали на аэродроме, когда первый самолёт вылетит с Нагурской на дрейфующую базу, чтобы вылететь следом по такому же маршруту. Но попасть на ледовую базу через Нагурскую не удалось из-за нелётных условий в районе архипелага – метель, плохая видимость, порывистый ветер. Из-за отсутствия запасного аэродрома первому борту пришлось вернуться назад в Оленегорск, нашему самолёту вылететь не удалось вовсе. Таким образом, и вылет двух АН-72, и десантирование на платформу «Купол» личного состава сдвинулись на сутки. Группа Дмитрий Глаголева также не смогла вылететь из Мурманска для сброса топлива.

Теперь об удачах этого дня. На льдине было расчищено место под базу «Купол» и поставлен мобильный лагерь для личного состава ВДВ. Вот такие весьма скромные результаты за день, никак не везёт нам с погодой. Да, и ещё из приятного – начал движение в сторону Лонгийира резервный самолёт АН-74."

Ледовая база в живом журнале - 6 апреля 2015 года

И истребителей пару туда посадить "как в старые времена" )) http://www.redstar.ru/index.php/news...eloe-bezmolvie

----------


## OKA

"Воздушно-космические силы заступят на дежурство в июне.    07 апреля 2015, 11:10

Воздушно-космические силы РФ заступят на боевое дежурство в июне 2015 года. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на командующего войсками Воздушно-космической обороны генерал-лейтенанта Александра Головко.

Новый вид войск Вооруженных сил РФ объединит войска Воздушно-космической обороны и Военно-воздушные силы.

О создании Воздушно-космических сил в России в 2015 году начальник Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ Валерий Герасимов объявил в январе."

Воздушно-космические силы заступят на дежурство в июне - Русская планета

----------


## OKA

"ЦАМТО, 7 апреля. Серийное производство турбовинтового двигателя ТВ7-117СТ для разрабатываемого ОАО «Ил» легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В начнется к 2020 году. Об этом, как передает «РИА Новости», сообщил гендиректор ОДК (входит в ГК Ростех) Владислав Масалов.

«На Ил-112В планируется установить турбовинтовой двигатель ТВ7-117СТ – это дальнейшее развитие двигателя семейства ТВ7-117. Изначально был С, потом появилась модификация СМ, а СТ – более мощная, эффективная и более современная модификация. ТВ7-117СТ находится в стадии ОКР, мы планируем их завершить и приступить к серийному производству к 2020 году», – цитирует «РИА Новости» В.Масалова.

Как напоминает агентство, контракт на ОКР по Ил-112В с Минобороны РФ был заключен в декабре 2014 года. Как сообщил в марте этого года замглавы Минобороны РФ Юрий Борисов, Ил-112 должен совершить первый полет в 2017 году, а с 2019 года после завершения всех государственных испытаний Воронежский авиазавод должен приступить к его серийному производству.

По словам Ю.Борисова, который отвечает в военном ведомстве за вооружение, Минобороны планирует закупить не менее 35 Ил-112, передает «РИА Новости»."

Серийное производство турбовинтового двигателя ТВ7-117СТ для Ил-112В начнется в 2020 году - ВПК.name

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны РФ получит до 2020 года 30 легких истребителей МиГ-35 - замминистра Борисов



Нижний Новгород. 9 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Военные летчики получат 30 легких истребителей МиГ-35 в рамках госпрограммы вооружения до 2020 года, сообщил в четверг журналистам замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

По его словам, в данный момент заключен контракт на опытно- конструкторские работы (ОКР) по самолету МиГ-35.

"В рамках ОКРа должны быть поставлены первые два образца и по завершении ОКРа мы, а как правило мы делаем это с упреждением, заключим контракт на серию. В госпрограмму вооружения они погружены, это 30 машин", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

Ранее сообщалось, что Военно-воздушным силам России предлагается принципиально новый самолет МиГ-35.

МиГ-35 предназначен для завоевания превосходства в воздушном бою и нанесения эффективных ударов высокоточным оружием по наземным и морским целям, не входя в зону ПВО противника. Эта машина относится к истребителям поколения "4++".

Истребитель МиГ-35 сможет применять самые новейшие виды авиационного вооружения, он оснащен современной авионикой и бортовой радиолокационной станцией "Жук-АЭ" с активной фазированной решеткой. Станция позволяет сопровождать до 30 целей и одновременно атаковать до шести из них, представляющих наибольшую опасность.

Кабина летчиков оснащена жидкокристаллическими дисплеями и системой индикации на лобовом стекле. Она полностью адаптирована для работы ночью.

----------


## Pilot

Нижний Новгород. 9 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Первые 24 модернизированных самолета МиГ-31БМ поступили на вооружение российских ВВС, ежегодно в войска будет поставляться более десяти таких самолетов, сообщил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"После модернизации МиГ-31 мы ожидаем свыше 130 машин в войсках - обновленных, замечательных, с предельными летно-техническими характеристиками", - сказал Ю.Борисов журналистам в четверг, отметив, что модернизируются 12-13 самолетов в год.

По его словам, в войска поставлено уже 24 самолета.

Замминистра отметил, что при посещении завода Нижегородского авиастроительного завода "Сокол", где проходят модернизацию самолеты, в очередной раз убедился, что программа импортозамещения "идет по плану".

"Практически вся российская промышленность взяла на себя в той или иной мере вопросы, которые нас раньше связывали с Украиной. Это очень широкая номенклатура. У нас по 186 изделиям подписан план-график, а это десятки и сотни различных комплектующих", - сообщил замминистра.

Ю.Борисов сообщил, что срок службы модернизированного МиГ-31БМ составляет 40-45 лет и может быть продлен до 50 лет.

Он рассказал, что в ходе модернизации МиГ-31 частично заменяются бортовое и радиоэлектронное оборудование и локатор, идет практически полная разборка фюзеляжа и стоек шасси.

"Самолет получает вторую жизнь. Сегодня уже понятно, что он может после модернизации иметь срок активного существования и быть в войсках порядка 40-45 лет, но это даже не предел. Я думаю, будет рассматриваться вопрос продления его жизни до 50 лет", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

По его словам, МиГ-31 - самолет с уникальными характеристиками. "И именно этот подход (модернизация - ИФ) позволит продлить ему жизнь вместо восстановления производства", - сказал замминистра, напомнив, что на эту тему было много дебатов.

"Но сегодня это (восстановление производства - ИФ) в нынешней экономике нецелесообразно и нерентабельно", - заключил он.

----------


## OKA

"В ЮВО завершился окружной этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2015»

Сегодня на аэродроме штурмового авиационного полка Южного военного округа, дислоцированного в Краснодарском крае, завершился окружной этап профессионального конкурса выучки летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2015». Итоги состязаний подвел командующий войсками объединения ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Андрей Юдин.

В конкурсе приняли участие более 60 авиаторов, в том числе экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ, истребителей Миг-29, истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34, многоцелевых всепогодных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-35, а также транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор». Для выполнения полетных заданий было задействовано 20 единиц авиационной техники.  

Военным летчикам предстояло пролететь около 150 километров, в указанное время выйти на 3 поворотных пункта, а также преодолеть средства ПВО на одном из участков маршрута.

Также на определенных рубежах экипажи поражали различные цели, совершали сброс авиабомб, пуск неуправляемых ракет, стрельбу из авиационной пушки.

Летчики, показавшие лучшие результаты на окружном конкурсе, примут участие во Всеармейском этапе международного конкурса выучки летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2015».

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа" 10.04.2015 (17:02)

В ЮВО завершился окружной этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2015» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Пилоты новейших истребителей Су-35 в рамках учения в Приморье впервые провели боевые пуски ракет класса «воздух-воздух»

Сегодня в рамках летно-тактического учения с истребительной и штурмовой авиацией Восточного военного округа пилоты самолетов Су-35 успешно выполнили боевые пуски ракет класса «воздух-воздух» по специальным тепловым мишеням.

Стрельбы прошли над морским полигоном Золотая долина в акватории Японского моря. Пуски выполнялись на средних и больших высотах с различных дистанций по воздушным целям, имитирующим бомбардировочную и истребительную авиацию условного противника. Всего было уничтожено около 20 различных мишеней. По результатам пусков пилоты были оценены на «отлично».

Следует отметить, что это первые пуски ракет, выполненные пилотами Су-35 после принятия истребителей поколения 4++ на вооружение Восточного военного округа.

Теперь пилотам Су-35 во взаимодействии с истребителями Су-27 и МиГ-31 предстоит отработать тактические приемы ведения воздушного боя с максимальным использованием уникальных боевых возможностей современного многоцелевого истребителя.

Напомним, летно-тактическое учение с истребительной и штурмовой авиацией проводится в Приморском крае под руководством командующего объединением ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа генерал-майора Александра Татаренко с 8 по 11 апреля. В нем задействованы около 500 военнослужащих и более 30 самолетов Су-35, Су-27, Су-25 и МиГ-31.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"  11.04.2015 (06:47)

Пилоты новейших истребителей Су-35 в рамках учения в Приморье впервые провели боевые пуски ракет класса «воздух-воздух» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Главком ВВС: семь государств заявились на участие в международном конкурсе "Авиадартс"  Армия и ОПК   11 апреля, 13:27 UTC+3

По словам Виктора Бондарева, в 2015 году конкурс будет проведен со значительным увеличением международных команд

БАЛАШИХА /Московская область/, 11 апреля. /ТАСС/. Для участия в международном конкурсе "Авиадартс" подали заявки уже семь государств.

Об этом сообщил журналистам главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"На конкурс заявились уже семь государств. В их числе - Казахстан, Армения и Индия, а в качестве наблюдателей будут Пакистан, Бахрейн и Египет", - сказал Бондарев, по случаю чествования ветеранов ПВО накануне Дня войск противовоздушной обороны.

По его словам, в этом году конкурс будет проведен со значительным увеличением международных команд. Кроме того, будет введена дополнительная номинация. "Это пилотажники, которые будут показывать свое мастерство, а мы, в свою очередь, будем их оценивать", - пояснил главком ВВС.

Кто представит ВВС РФ на форуме "Армия-2015"

Все пилотажные группы ВВС РФ, в том числе, вновь созданная "Крылья Тавриды", примут участие в Международном военно- техническом форуме "Армия-2015", который пройдет 16-19 июня, сказал Бондарев.

"На форуме "Армия-2015" ВВС будут представлены всеми существующими авиационными комплексами, а также комплексами ПВО и Радиотехнических войск. Пилотажные группы будут присутствовать все без исключения, мы покажем их выучку и мастерство", - сказал Бондарев, по случаю чествования ветеранов ПВО накануне Дня войск противовоздушной обороны.

По его словам, обязательно в этом форуме примет участие новая пилотажная группа "Крылья Тавриды" на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130.

В пресс-службе Минобороны уточнили, что в данном форуме примут участие самолеты Су-30СМ, Су-35С, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34, модернизированные стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160, дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, а также самолеты военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76, Ан-124 и другие."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Главком ВВС: семь государств заявились на участие в международном конкурсе "Авиадартс"




"Минобороны: самолет-разведчик США направлялся к границе РФ, поэтому его облетел Су-27   11 апреля, 14:03 UTC+3

Таким образом в российском ведомстве отреагировали на заявление Пентагона о том, что американский RC-135U был перехвачен российским Су-27 над Балтикой

МОСКВА, 11 апреля. /ТАСС/. Американский разведывательный самолет RC-135U направлялся к границе РФ и поэтому над Балтийским морем его облетел истребитель Су-27 ВВС России.

Косачев призвал США "не истерить" в связи с полетами ВВС РФ в международном пространстве

В результате американский самолет изменил курс, сообщил журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"7 апреля в 13:18 мск дежурными силами ПВО над акваторией Балтийского моря была обнаружена неизвестная воздушная цель, которая уверенно направлялась в сторону российской государственной границы. Из состава дежурных сил был поднят истребитель Су-27, который подлетел к неизвестному воздушному судну, несколько раз совершил его облет, идентифицировал как самолет-разведчик RC-135U ВВС США и его бортовой номер, о чем доложил командованию", - сказал Конашенков.

После облета российским истребителем самолет ВВС США изменил курс и ушел от российской границы, добавил генерал.

Официальный представитель Минобороны РФ подчеркнул, что "полет RC-135U ВВС США к российским границам выполнялся с выключенным транспондером".


По данным американского издания Washington Free Beacon, распространившего эту информацию, "RC-135 - это модернизированная военная модификация Boeing-707, которую можно приспособить для сбора нескольких типов разведданных, включая фото, ядерный мониторинг и электронный шпионаж, - поясняет Washington Free Beacon. - Вариант RC-135U, с которым во вторник чуть не произошло столкновение, имеет кодовое наименование Combat Sent и занимается перехватом электронных сигналов и радиолокационного излучения со стороны противника".

Что заявляют США

Ранее власти США заявили о том, что 7 апреля американский самолет RC-135U при выполнении обычного полета в международном воздушном пространстве был перехвачен российским Су-27 в небе над Балтийским морем, при этом российский истребитель приблизился к американскому самолету на расстояние около 6 метров. По словам официального представителя Пентагона Эйлин Лейнез, маневр был произведен "в небезопасной и непрофессиональной манере". "Соединенные Штаты ставят вопрос об этом инциденте перед Россией по соответствующим дипломатическим и официальным каналам", - заявила она.

Полеты российских стратегических бомбардировщиков

В прошлом году российские стратегические бомбардировщики совершили свыше 50 полетов над Мировым океаном. В ВВС России подчеркивают, что все полеты проходят в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, причем практически в каждом случае российские самолеты сопровождаются истребителями стран НАТО и их партнеров. Ранее на этой неделе в Пентагоне отметили, что самолеты ВВС РФ летают в соответствии с международными нормами. В американском военном ведомстве полагают, что полетами Дальней авиации "Россия показывает, что она является мировой державой". 

Москва о полетах российских самолетов

Как подчеркнули ранее в Минобороны РФ, "все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств".

Москва отмечает, что НАТО наращивает присутствие в Восточной Европе и активно проводит учения с задействованием американской стратегической авиации. Об этом 5 ноября заявил постоянный представитель России при НАТО Александр Грушко. 

Грушко также уверен, что меры по усилению восточного фланга НАТО, зафиксированные в одобренном на саммите в Уэльсе плане действий по повышению готовности альянса, чреваты "серьезными рисками военных инцидентов".

Я думаю, что натовцы сами понимают, что наращивание военной активности путем демонстрации своей силы, а недавно генсек НАТО Йенс Столтенберг говорил, что только в этом году будет проведено порядка 200 учений и каждое новое учение объявляется каждый второй день, - все это будет приводить к серьезным рискам военных инцидентов Александр Грушко постпред РФ при НАТО

Постпред напомнил, что частью плана действий по повышению готовности НАТО является создание так называемых сил повышенной готовности в составе Сил реагирования НАТО, что подразумевает формирование за счет национальных воинских подразделений контингента численностью до 5-7 тыс. человек."

ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны: самолет-разведчик США направлялся к границе РФ, поэтому его облетел Су-27


http://www.interfax.ru/world/435398 , http://www.interfax.ru/world/435685 .

"Дело пахнет керосином" )) Натовцы продолжают нагнетать обстановку. По факту ситуацию можно называть "холодной войной" Запада против РФ. Видимо вскоре шведофинны официально в нату вступят .

----------


## OKA

"Пентагон: инцидент над Балтикой 7 апреля может осложнить отношения США и РФ Международная панорама 13 апреля, 4:32 UTC+3

В тот день американский самолет RC-135U при выполнении полета в международном воздушном пространстве был перехвачен российским Су-27

ВАШИНГТОН, 13 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Анатолий Бочинин/. Действия пилота истребителя Су-27, сблизившегося с американским самолетом-разведчиком в небе над акваторией Балтийского моря, могут привести к ухудшению отношений между США и Россией. Такое мнение высказал в воскресенье официальный представитель министерства обороны США Марк Райт.

"Непрофессиональный воздушный перехват мог навредить всем вовлеченным в инцидент экипажам. Еще важнее то, что безответственные действия одного единственного пилота могут обострить напряженность между странами", - утверждал Райт, отвечая на вопросы журналистов.

По версии представителя Пентагона, "эта активность в воздухе происходит в контексте меняющейся обстановки в сфере безопасности ввиду российской агрессии против Украины".

7 апреля американский самолет RC-135U при выполнении обычного полета в международном воздушном пространстве был перехвачен российским Су-27. Американцы утверждают, что российский истребитель подлетел на расстояние примерно шести метров. В Пентагоне заявили, что пилот Су-27 сделал это "в небезопасной и непрофессиональной манере".

Комментарий Минобороны России

Как заявил официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков, "в ходе облета американского разведчика никаких внештатных ситуаций не было". Генерал подчеркнул, что "полет RC-135U ВВС США к российским границам выполнялся с выключенным транспондером, о котором так любят в последнее время заявлять наши натовские коллеги". "Что же касается оценки профессионализма наших пилотов, то это - компетенция исключительно российского командования. Да и "обычные" полеты американские разведывательные самолеты могут выполнять только у границ США", - констатировал он."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Пентагон: инцидент над Балтикой 7 апреля может осложнить отношения США и РФ


"13.04.2015 Российская группа инспекторов совершит наблюдательный полет над территорией Франции

Как сообщил начальник национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергей Рыжков, в рамках реализации международного Договора по открытому небу российская группа инспекторов планирует выполнить наблюдательный полет на российском самолете наблюдения Ан-30Б над территорией Французской Республики.

Наблюдательный полет будет совершаться в период с 13 по 17 апреля

с аэродрома открытого неба Орелан-Бриси с максимальной дальностью до 2078 км.

Российский самолет наблюдения будет выполнять полет по согласованному с наблюдаемой стороной маршруту, а французские специалисты на его борту будут контролировать порядок применения аппаратуры наблюдения и соблюдение положений, предусмотренных Договором.

Наблюдательный полет выполняется в целях содействия большей открытости и транспарентности в военной деятельности государств-участников Договора, а также упрочения безопасности через укрепление мер доверия.

Это одиннадцатый наблюдательный полет Российской Федерации над территориями государств-участников Договора в 2015 году."

Российская группа инспекторов совершит наблюдательный полет над территорией Франции : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



Познавательное обсуждение пары фот Як-130 с лазерным дальномером на носу : bmpd - Як-130 с лазерным дальномером


Роман Трегубов (c) апрель 2015

http://russianplanes.net/id160283

----------


## Avia M

У страха глаза велики... (о шести метрах)  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> У страха глаза велики... (о шести метрах)


Как говорится : "столько глаз-  ни в одном совести нет" )))

----------


## Pilot

В воздушном параде в честь Дня Победы в Ереване примут участие российские истребители



Ростов-на-Дону. 14 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В Армении впервые в торжествах, посвященных Победе в Великой Отечественной войне, примут участие российские истребители, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник в пресс-службе Южного военного округа.

"Впервые в дни праздничных торжеств звено современных легких фронтовых истребителей четвертого поколения МиГ-29 пролетит в сомкнутом боевом порядке над парком Победы в Ереване", - сообщил представитель округа.

Он отметил, что летчики российской авиационной военной базы, дислоцированной в Эребуни (Армения), приступили к тренировкам праздничного пролета. Также около 200 российских военнослужащих примут участие в торжественном шествии в центре города и возложении венков и цветов к Вечному огню и монументу, посвященному Победе над фашизмом.

В Гюмри свыше 800 военнослужащих и около 20 единиц военной техники примут участие в военном параде, посвященном юбилею Великой Победы.

Генеральные репетиции в городах Гюмри и Ереване с прохождением торжественным маршем, прохождением колонн военной техники, пролетов истребителей будут проведены 5 и 7 мая

----------


## OKA

Интересные снимки  Alex_IKT  : 

  

Споттинг в Иркутске - Page 496 - Фотографии - AVSIM.su Forums

 

и споттерские уловы wizarden

Что я видел 

  Много фоток с МиГ-31 из Новосиба.

----------


## Avia M

17 апреля, AEX.RU –  Российская армия за первый квартал 2015 года получила 19 самолетов и 20 вертолетов.

----------


## Muller

> 17 апреля, AEX.RU –  Российская армия за первый квартал 2015 года получила 19 самолетов и 20 вертолетов.


19 самолетов = 4 МиГ-31 с 514 АРЗ + 2 Ту-22М3 с КАЗа + ??? (13 Як-130 с ГОЗ прошлого года?).

----------


## Avia M

> 19 самолетов = 4 МиГ-31 с 514 АРЗ + 2 Ту-22М3 с КАЗа + ??? (13 Як-130 с ГОЗ прошлого года?).


Сегодня по телевизору, 2 Ту-22М3 посчитали отдельно от 19...

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны РФ подготовило сотню самолетов и вертолетов для помощи в борьбе с пожарами  Лесные пожары в России  17 апреля, 12:31 UTC+3

Сейчас используются самолеты Военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76, вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-24, дислоцированные в Забайкальском крае и дополнительно переброшенные в Бурятию

МОСКВА, 17 апреля. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ подготовило около 15 самолетов и свыше 80 вертолетов для помощи в ликвидации природных пожаров, сообщили сегодня ТАСС в пресс-службе военного ведомства.

"Все привлекаемые самолеты и вертолеты дополнительно оборудованы специальными водосливными устройствами, экипажи прошли теоретическую и практическую подготовку по применению авиации в тушении лесных и степных природных пожаров. В настоящее время выделяемые силы и средства находятся на аэродромах базирования в постоянной готовности", - уточнили в Минобороны.

Сейчас используются самолеты Военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76, вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-24, дислоцированные в Забайкальском крае и дополнительно переброшенные в Бурятию."

ТАСС: Лесные пожары в России - Минобороны РФ подготовило сотню самолетов и вертолетов для помощи в борьбе с пожарами

----------


## OKA

"На Камчатке переводят авиационную технику на летний период эксплуатации   22.04.2015 

Специалисты инженерно-авиационных служб авиационной базы Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ) в Елизово начали плановую подготовку техники к летним условиям эксплуатации.

На каждом воздушном судне предстоит выполнить комплекс работ сезонного обслуживания: проверить работоспособность всех систем, узлов и оборудования, осмотреть двигатели, топливные баки, провести замену масла и специальных жидкостей. При выполнении этих работ будут учитываться особенности эксплуатации каждого воздушного судна и решаемых задач.

По словам заместителя командира по инженерно-авиационной службе авиабазы подполковника Алексея Николайчука, время перевода техники на летний период эксплуатации связано, прежде всего, с особенностями климатических условий Камчатки, сегодня там еще не установилась плюсовая температура и может выпадать снег.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

На Камчатке переводят авиационную технику на летний период эксплуатации : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## AC

В Кумертау готовы *42* Ка-226.80 для ВВС РФ:
Очередная партия вертолетов морского базирования Ка-27 передана ВМФ России - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## FLOGGER

> "На Камчатке переводят авиационную технику на летний период эксплуатации


Эка новость! :Tongue:  Эти работы проводятся всегда и повсеместно: и у военных, и у гражданских.

----------


## AndyK

> Эка новость! Эти работы проводятся всегда и повсеместно: и у военных, и у гражданских.


Ко всему прочему даже страшно сказать - регулярно сие происходит, два раза в год  :Biggrin:

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> В Кумертау готовы *42* Ка-226.80 для ВВС РФ:
> Очередная партия вертолетов морского базирования Ка-27 передана ВМФ России - Телеканал «Звезда»


Всё же правильней будет не "готовы 42", а всего по двум контрактам с 2011г. поставлено 42.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ко всему прочему даже страшно сказать - регулярно сие происходит, два раза в год


Естественно.

----------


## AC

> Всё же правильней будет не "готовы 42", а всего по двум контрактам с 2011г. поставлено 42.


Согласен, там дедушка про это и говрит...  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Эка новость! Эти работы проводятся всегда и повсеместно: и у военных, и у гражданских.



Ага, зато аж 3 поста комментариев и ни одной новости)))

"Летчики российской авиабазы Эребуни в Армении приступили к облету новых вертолетов  24.04.2015 (22:33)

Летчики российской авиационной базы Эребуни в Армении на военном аэродроме Ростова-на-Дону начали облет вертолетов, поступивших на вооружение после капитального ремонта.

Специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы авиабазы приняли в состав авиационного соединения 14 единиц транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8МТ, Ми-8СМТ и Ми-24П.

В ходе капитального ремонта и модернизации на вертолеты Ми-24 установили новейшие двигатели, системы управления, винты, а также заменили детали трансмиссии для выполнения специальных задач в горной местности при различных метеоусловиях. Модернизировано внешнее и внутреннее светотехническое оборудование вертолетов.

Для повышения эффективности применения авиационной техники и обеспечения безопасности полетов до конца мая запланировано облетать все новые вертолеты, после чего военнослужащие авиационной базы Эребуни приступят к переводу вертолетов на летний режим эксплуатации.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Летчики российской авиабазы Эребуни в Армении приступили к облету новых вертолетов : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"МОСКВА, 25 апр — РИА Новости. Военно-воздушная академия не испытывает проблем с поступлением авиатехники и ее исправностью, преимущественно курсанты летают на самолетах Як-130 и вертолетах "Ансат-У" и Ка-226, сообщил в субботу начальник Воронежского учебно-научного центра Военно-воздушной академии ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Геннадий Зибров.

"На сегодняшний день ни по топливу, ни по исправности авиационной техники, ни по ее наличию академия не испытывает никаких проблем, в том числе и для подготовки и поддержания летного мастерства слушателей", — сказал Зибров в эфире программы "Генштаб" радиостанции РСН.

По его словам, в прошлом году академия с 12 учебными авиабазами налетала почти 55,7 тысячи часов. "Это очень большой налет. Инструкторский состав сегодня очень хорошо подготовлен для того, чтобы перейти к серьезной работе по подготовке летчиков в больших количествах", — отметил генерал.

По словам начальника ВУНЦ, практическая подготовка летчиков оперативно-тактической авиации проводится на самолетах Як-130. В ближайшее время это будет основной учебно-боевой самолет. Первые 20 летчиков с общим налетом 220 часов, в том числе 60 часов — на Як-130, были выпущены в 2014 году. В 2018 году таких выпускников в войска пойдут "сотни".

Что касается летчиков армейской авиации, их успешно готовят на учебных вертолетах "Ансат-У" и Ка-226 (с соосной системой, которая легко позволит в войсках освоить боевые вертолеты Ка-52 "Аллигатор")."

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20150425/1060891906.html

----------


## OKA

"КАЗАНЬ, 29 апр — РИА Новости. Военно-воздушные силы России до конца года получат два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160 и 12 дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, сообщил журналистам в среду представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

"Еще шесть бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 поступили для модернизации на Казанский авиационный завод имени Горбунова", — отметил представитель МО РФ.

Во вторник на базе Казанского авиазавода министр обороны генерал армии Сергей Шойгу проводит рабочее совещание, посвященное восстановлению и содержанию авиапарка Дальней авиации и перспективному развитию отечественной авиатехники."

ВВС России до конца года получат два Ту-160 и 12 Ту-22М3 | РИА Новости

----------


## Panda-9

Шойгу поручил проработать вопрос о возобновлении производства Ту-160 | РИА Новости

----------


## Panda-9

Первый серийный самолет Ил-76МД-90А передан Минобороны России | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

> Шойгу поручил проработать вопрос о возобновлении производства Ту-160 | РИА Новости


Видать "пакду" пока не совсем придумали)) Видимо задел по корпусам или оснастке на Ту-160 мог остаться какой-нибудь с сов. времён.


На вифе тоже заинтересовались : http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2692278.htm  Пишут : 

"От 	А.Никольский ...   К 	UFO ...   Дата 	29.04.2015 23:57:31 Рубрики 	Современность; Армия; ВВС;

Третьим будете :)

Приказал он рассмотреть возможность достройки двух имеющихся на КАПО тушек Ту-160 средней степени готовности"

http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2692283.htm

----------


## stream

Окружные соревнования "Авиадартс-2015" в Восточном военном округе
bmpd - Окружные соревнования "Авиадартс-2015" в Восточном военном округе

----------


## OKA

Большая познавательная статья : 

" Старые проблемы нового вида Вооруженных Сил

Для эффективной борьбы с воздушно-космическим противником нужны дополнительные меры   Владимир Барвиненко  Юрий Аношко

Отработка в Министерстве обороны «дорожной карты» по созданию в Российской Федерации на основе слияния Военно-воздушных сил и Войск ВКО нового вида ВС – Воздушно-космических сил дает шанс решить значительную часть проблем борьбы с воздушно-космическим противником. Однако многие предложения по ликвидации известных недостатков организации эффективной борьбы с СВКН противника, по имеющимся сведениям, не учитываются. В связи с этим мы посчитали необходимым еще раз напомнить о существующих проблемах, путях их решенияи последствиях игнорирования."

Подробнее: Старые проблемы нового вида Вооруженных Сил | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

Про Ту-160 : Реинкарнация «Белого лебедя» | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер» 
 "КРЭТ готов расширить возможности ракетоносца Ту-160 " : КРЭТ :: Медиа :: КРЭТ готов расширить возможности ракетоносца Ту-160

----------


## ОБУ

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lhcvTzWkmRQ   Тренировки к параду в Белоруссии

----------


## ОБУ

Авиация Крыма и Дона получила истребители поколения 4+ — Николай Грищенко — Российская газета

----------


## OKA

"13.05.2015 (06:37)

Вертолёты базы армейской авиации ВВО, дислоцированной в Забайкалье, обеспечат выполнение прыжков с парашютом военнослужащими соединения ВДВ

Два вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ базы армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированной в Забайкальском крае, убыли в г.Улан-Удэ для обеспечения практического выполнения прыжков с парашютом военнослужащими соединения Воздушно-десантных войск.

Прыжки с парашютом десантники будут совершать с высоты от 600 до 1,5 тысяч метров.

Экипажам вертолетов предстоит совершить более 50 вылетов. За один подъём вертолёт Ми-8АМТШ способен взять на борт до 12 десантников в боевом снаряжении.

В рамках данных мероприятий лётные экипажи авиабазы отрабатывают навыки пилотирования вертолётом с загрузкой близкой к максимальному показателю.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Вертолёты базы армейской авиации ВВО, дислоцированной в Забайкалье, обеспечат выполнение прыжков с парашютом военнослужащими соединения ВДВ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Серьёзная переброска...
13 мая, AEX.RU –  Экипажи российской военно-транспортной авиации начали переброску подразделений ВДВ на учения в Таджикистане, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

 "Самолеты ВТА с военного аэродрома в центральной части России доставят десантников к местам проведения учения на расстояние свыше 3,5 тысяч километров. Для перевозки личного состава, военной техники и вооружения задействовано 18 самолетов Ил-76 и один самолет Ан-124 "Руслан". Всего планируется совершить около 30 самолеторейсов", — отмечается в сообщении.

Военно-транспортные самолеты России направились в Таджикистан на учения - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 14 мая — РИА Новости. Второй этап строительства объектов стартовал в военных городках Восточного военного округа, дислоцированных в арктической зоне, сообщил в четверг начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа полковник Александр Гордеев.

"На днях специалисты завершили выгрузку стройматериалов и строительной техники в районе бухты Роджерс, острова Врангеля, бухты Восточная, мыса Шмидта. Доставку грузов осуществляли теплоходы "Абакан" и "Игорь Ильинский" в сопровождении ледокола "Адмирал Макаров", — отметил он.

Гордеев добавил, что во время этого второго этапа планируется обустроить инфраструктуру военных городков на мысе Шмидта и острове Врангеля.

"Будет закончено оборудование позиций для несения боевого дежурства и систем жизнеобеспечения.

 Также планируется восстановление аэродрома на мысе Шмидта", — заключил он."

Второй этап строительства военных объектов России стартовал в Арктике | РИА Новости , 
Россия в 2015 году реконструирует в Арктике десять военных аэродромов | РИА Новости , 
Аэродром на мысе Шмидта будет введен в эксплуатацию в октябре 2015 года | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер» 



"14.05.2015 (05:01) В рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности воинских контингентов Коллективных сил оперативного реагирования ОДКБ на аэродром Душанбе перебазированы силы боевой авиации ВВС России

В рамках стартовавшей 12 мая внезапной проверки боеготовности воинских контингентов Коллективных сил оперативного реагирования (КСОР) Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ) на аэродром Душанбе из российской авиационной базы дислоцируемой в г. Кант перебазированы 2 штурмовика Су-25 и 2 фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24.

Самолетами военно-транспортной авиации ВВС России на аэродром Душанбе переброшены вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-8.

Всего в учении на территории Республики Таджикистан в ходе внезапной проверки готовности воинских контингентов КСОР ОДКБ с российской стороны задействовано около 500 военнослужащих и 60 единиц военной техники и вооружения соединения ВДВ, 4 самолета и 4 вертолета.

Для переброски личного состава, вооружения и военной техники российского контингента в назначенные районы задействованы 18 самолетов Ил-76 и один Ан-124 «Руслан» военно-транспортной авиации Минобороны России.  

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

В рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности воинских контингентов Коллективных сил оперативного реагирования ОДКБ на аэродром Душанбе перебазированы силы боевой авиации ВВС России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Muller

> В рамках стартовавшей 12 мая внезапной проверки боеготовности воинских контингентов Коллективных сил оперативного реагирования (КСОР) Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ) на аэродром Душанбе из российской авиационной базы дислоцируемой в г. Кант перебазированы 2 штурмовика Су-25 и 2 фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24.


В Канте есть Су-24?!

----------


## OKA

> В Канте есть Су-24?!


Обращаться за разъяснениями к цитате отсюда : В рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности воинских контингентов Коллективных сил оперативного реагирования ОДКБ на аэродром Душанбе перебазированы силы боевой авиации ВВС России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации ))

----------


## Fencer

В Вооружённых силах России создаётся единая система безопасности полётов » Военное обозрение

----------


## Avia M

22 мая, AEX.RU –  Новое вертолетное подразделение формируется в составе 6991-й авиабазы ВВС России, дислоцированной на подмосковном аэродроме Чкаловский, сообщили в пятницу "Интерфаксу-АВН" в вертолетостроительной отрасли.

 "Новая эскадрилья будет иметь на вооружении 12 вертолетов Ка-226В. К настоящему времени уже поставлено 10 машин", - уточнил собеседник агентства.
Эскадрилья на вертолетах Ка-226Т формируется на подмосковной военной авиабазе - AEX.RU

----------


## An-Z

Что то опять попутали.. скорее Ка-226В а не Т..

----------


## Fencer

> Что то опять попутали.. скорее Ка-226В а не Т..


Так в тексте сообщения и написано Ка-226В (в названии сообщения написано Ка-226Т)...

----------


## Fencer

ОАО "Ил" и Минобороны России заключили контракт на модернизацию очередной партии противолодочных самолетов Ил-38 - AEX.RU

----------


## GThomson

50 Ту-160М! а почему  не 150, или последствия покутушек пилота Л-29? На вооружение ВВС России поступит не менее 50 новых бомбардировщиков Ту-160М - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Не успеют (ВВС России), грядёт реорганизация... :Smile:  А в целом, красиво! Во всяком случае звучит.

----------


## GThomson

> ... А в целом, красиво! Во всяком случае звучит.


похоже, что Интерфакс коварно выждал время и опубликовал несколько тостов послепарадного банкета.

----------


## Fencer

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Главком ВВС: вертолета прекраснее Ка-52 в мире нет

----------


## Антоха

В Астрахани разбился МиГ-29УБ. Лётчики катапультировались. Оба живы. https://news.mail.ru/inregions/south...32/?frommail=1

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В Астрахани разбился МиГ-29УБ. Лётчики катапультировались. Оба живы. https://news.mail.ru/inregions/south...32/?frommail=1


Слава Богу, все живы.
Известно что за борт?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Блин, еще и Су-34...



> *Бомбардировщик Су-34 потерпел аварию в Воронежской области, летчики живы - Минобороны РФ*
> 
> В Воронежской области при совершении посадки произошел авиационный инцидент с фронтовым бомбардировщиком Су-34, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.
> 
> "4 июня около 16:30 при заходе на посадку на аэродром Воронежской области после выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета у самолета Су-34 не раскрылся тормозной парашют. Самолет выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и перевернулся. Экипаж самолета не пострадал", - сказал представитель военного ведомства.
> 
> Он уточнил, что боекомплекта на борту фронтового бомбардировщика не было.


Бомбардировщик Су-34 потерпел аварию в Воронежской области, летчики живы - Минобороны РФ / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Fencer

Борисов: возобновление производства Ту-160 начнется после 2023 года | РИА Новости

----------


## GThomson

> В Астрахани разбился МиГ-29УБ. Лётчики катапультировались. Оба живы. https://news.mail.ru/inregions/south...32/?frommail=1


на других ресурсах обозначили как КУБ. третий уже... однако динамика.

----------


## Антоха

> на других ресурсах обозначили как КУБ. третий уже... однако динамика.


Не надо вбрасывать фейки! на каких других ресурсах? если вы цитируете агенство ОБС (одна бабка сказала), то лучше тут этого не делать! Упал не КУБ, а обычный УБ из Приволжского.

----------


## GThomson

> ... Упал не КУБ, а обычный УБ из Приволжского.


если обычный - тоже жалко, главное пилоты целы. но "...упавший под Астраханью МиГ-29 принадлежит ГЛИЦ им. Чкалова..." Источник: упавший под Астраханью МиГ-29 принадлежит ГЛИЦ им. Чкалова | РИА Новости
а о том, что КУБ, без истерик и рванья на груди тельняшки, сообшил вполне адекватный товарищ на другом форуме Истребитель МиГ-29 разбился в районе полигона "Ашулук" | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Pilot

> если обычный - тоже жалко, главное пилоты целы. но "...упавший под Астраханью МиГ-29 принадлежит ГЛИЦ им. Чкалова..." Источник: упавший под Астраханью МиГ-29 принадлежит ГЛИЦ им. Чкалова | РИА Новости
> а о том, что КУБ, без истерик и рванья на груди тельняшки, сообшил вполне адекватный товарищ на другом форуме Истребитель МиГ-29 разбился в районе полигона "Ашулук" | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU


Если верить лайфсру, то самолет был с полным боекомплектом и после того, как летчики поняли, что с самолетом что-то не так, они сбросили бомбы и отстрелили весь боекомплект пушки, после чего катапультировались. Думаю, что если бы так все было, то им нужен был запас высоты тысяч в 10

----------


## Антоха

> если обычный - тоже жалко, главное пилоты целы. но "...упавший под Астраханью МиГ-29 принадлежит ГЛИЦ им. Чкалова..." Источник: упавший под Астраханью МиГ-29 принадлежит ГЛИЦ им. Чкалова | РИА Новости
> а о том, что КУБ, без истерик и рванья на груди тельняшки, сообшил вполне адекватный товарищ на другом форуме Истребитель МиГ-29 разбился в районе полигона "Ашулук" | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU



Ответьте мне только на один вопрос и я больше не буду "рвать на груди тельняшку". Как не морские лётчики из Приволжского, оказались вдвоем (не имея факта переучивания и следовательно допуска к полётам на МиГ-29К) в кабине корабельного истребителя?

----------


## Антоха

> Слава Богу, все живы.
> Известно что за борт?


http://russianplanes.net/id164782

----------


## ОБУ

А по Су-34 есть инф какой борт?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А по Су-34 есть инф какой борт?


пока только прошел слух что *26*

оказался *28*

----------


## stream

с соседнего сайта....
http://cs540104.vk.me/c540105/v54010...i0Zz5iSVDc.jpg

----------


## maxik

> с соседнего сайта....
> http://cs540104.vk.me/c540105/v54010...i0Zz5iSVDc.jpg


http://cs623720.vk.me/v623720183/3dd87/V_IcKJrtwuw.jpg

----------


## Pilot

Отдельный штурмовой полк ВВС России разместится в забайкальской Степи в 2016 году



Аэродром Степь (Забайкальский край). 8 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу поставил задачу в 2016 году создать не только военную, но и социальную инфраструктуру аэродрома и военного городка Степь в Забайкалье, где разместится отдельный штурмовой полк на самолетах Су-25.

"Все работы закончить в 2016 году", - распорядился министр, заслушав в понедельник доклад представителей Третьего командования ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (ВВО) и руководства Спецстроя.

Уже в этом году должна быть построена монолитная трехкилометровая взлетно-посадочная полоса, способная принимать все типы летательных аппаратов, рулежные дорожки и стоянки, другая аэродромная инфраструктура, создана авиационная комендатура.

После завершения строительства аэродрома, который расположен в 250 км к юго-востоку от Читы, здесь разместится отдельный штурмовой полк, что позволит существенно повысить пространственные возможности боевой авиации.

Министр обратил внимание командования округа и Спецстроя, что для размещения офицерского состава надо строить дома коттеджного типа, а также другую социальную инфраструктуру.

При этом он особо подчеркнул, что необходимо обеспечить гарнизон нормальным водоснабжением, а также строительство котельных, работающих на газе, а не на мазуте. "Это намного экономнее, надежнее в суровых климатических условиях региона", - отметил С.Шойгу.

Министр поставил задачу максимально использовать сохранившиеся ангары и капониры, другие капитальные сооружения, а все полуразрушенные строения - рекультивировать.

После окончания строительства и размещения полка здесь обоснуются около 1000 военнослужащих.

Как сообщалось, С.Шойгу отправился с проверкой в войска ВВО. Особое внимание министр уделит проверке хода строительства новых объектов базирования воинских частей в нескольких регионах РФ

----------


## Avia M

ВВС России.
8 июня, AEX.RU –  Минобороны России усилило свою авиационную группировку на острове Сахалин истребителями Су-30СМ, сообщает РИА Новости в понедельник со ссылкой на начальника пресс-службы Восточного военного округа (ВВО) полковник Александр Гордеев.

 "Основной целью передислокации истребителей является совершенствование летной натренированности экипажей истребительной авиации для полетов в островной зоне", — сказал он.

 Три истребителя в минувшие выходные совершили перелет с аэродрома "Дземги" (Хабаровский край) на аэродром "Сокол" (Сахалинская область). На острове летчикам предстоит выполнить ряд учебно-боевых задач в рамках летнего периода обучения.
Минобороны России усилило авиационную группировку на Сахалине Су-30СМ - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны: полеты Ту-95 приостановлены после инцидента в Приамурье   20:45 08.06.2015

Ранее стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-95 выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы в Амурской области, несколько членов экипажа получили травмы.

МОСКВА, 8 июн — РИА Новости. На период расследования ЧП с Ту-95 в Амурской области полеты этих самолетов приостановлены, сообщает управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

В понедельник в ходе плановых учебно-тренировочных полетов на аэродроме "Украинка" в Амурской области при разгоне самолет Ту-95 выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы. Несколько членов экипажа, покидая самолет, получили травмы различной степени тяжести и были госпитализированы.

"Решением главнокомандующего Военно-воздушных сил на период проведения расследования авиационного инцидента полеты самолетов Ту-95 приостановлены. Для установления причин и обстоятельств авиационного инцидента на аэродром "Украинка" убыла комиссия главного командования Военно-воздушных сил", — говорится в сообщении.

На борту самолета боекомплекта не было.

По предварительной информации, причиной аварии стало возгорание одного из двигателей."

Минобороны: полеты Ту-95 приостановлены после инцидента в Приамурье | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

> "Минобороны: полеты Ту-95 приостановлены после инцидента в Приамурье | РИА Новости


У бомбардировщика Ту-95 при взлете взорвался двигатель - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Fencer

> с соседнего сайта....
> http://cs540104.vk.me/c540105/v54010...i0Zz5iSVDc.jpg


Еще (отсюда http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...riya-serii-56/)

----------


## Fencer

До конца года будет завершена масштабная реконструкция авиабазы армейской авиации в Краснодарском крае : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"09.06.2015 (06:45) Авиационную группировку ВВО на острове Сахалин усилили тремя боевыми истребителями

Авиационную группировку Восточного военного округа на острове Сахалин, усилили тремя многоцелевыми истребителями Су-30СМ.

В минувшие выходные боевые самолеты совершили перелет с аэродрома «Дземги» (Хабаровский край) на аэродром «Сокол» (Сахалинская область).

На острове Сахалин летчики авиационного полка, дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, выполнят ряд учебно-боевых задач в рамках летнего периода обучения.

Основной целью передислокации истребителей является совершенствование летной натренированности экипажей истребительной авиации для полетов в островной зоне. 

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Авиационную группировку ВВО на острове Сахалин усилили тремя боевыми истребителями : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"МОСКВА, 9 июня. /ТАСС/. Ударные вертолеты Ка-52, в июне поступившие на базу армейской авиации в Хабаровске, провели первые учебно-тренировочные полеты, сообщил 9 июня журналистам начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа полковник Александр Гордеев.

"Экипажи пары Ка-52 выполнили висение и развороты в воздухе, полет по кругу, а также простой пилотаж в районе аэродрома Хабаровск-Центральный. Первые полеты состоялись под личным руководством командира авиабазы Восточного военного округа полковника Дмитрия Землякова. Он пилотировал одну из боевых машин", - сказал Гордеев.

По его словам, в ходе первой летной смены было выполнено свыше десятка вылетов.

В июне в Хабаровск поступили четыре вертолета Ка-52. Их экипажи прошли переподготовку в центре применения авиации в Торжке.

Разведывательно-ударный Ка-52, известный как "Аллигатор", - многоцелевой всепогодный вертолет, двухместная модификация ударного Ка-50 "Черная акула"."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Аллигаторы" Восточного военного округа впервые поднялись в воздух в Хабаровске

"Торжественная выкатка второго Ил-76МД-90А для Минобороны РФ прошла в Ульяновске Армия и ОПК 9 июня, 13:51 UTC+3

Уже в этом месяце самолет отправится на летно-испытательную станцию, а в августе будет передан заказчику

УЛЬЯНОВСК, 9 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Хороших/. Торжественная выкатка очередного военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-90А, окрашенного в ливрею Минобороны РФ, прошла 9 июня в Ульяновске.

"Авиастар-СП" передаст Минобороны РФ второй Ил-76МД-90А в конце лета

"Уже в этом месяце самолет отправится на летно-испытательную станцию, в августе он будет передан заказчику. Планируется, что в этом году самолет будет участвовать в МАКСе", - сообщил журналистам гендиректор ульяновского "Авиастар-СП" Сергей Дементьев.

Как уточнил губернатор Ульяновской области Сергей Морозов, борт получит имя выдающегося авиаконструктора Виктора Ливанова.

"Самолет "Ил" как летчик я эксплуатирую более 30 лет. Это отличный самолет, я влюблен в этот самолет, надеюсь, что он долгие годы будет полезен для Родины", - сказал командующий Военно-транспортной авиацией Владимир Бенедиктов.

На самолете уже смонтировали системы и оборудования, провели ряд испытаний. Теперь воздушному судну с заводским номером 0105 предстоят наземные отработки и заводские летные испытания.

Эта машина станет вторым самолетом, который получит Минобороны РФ в рамках контракта на поставку 39 Ил-76МД-90А. Соглашение стоимостью около 140 млрд рублей было заключено в 2012 году. Оно предусматривает поставку самолетов до 2020 года, однако в начале июня Бенедиктов сообщил, что к этому времени военные планируют получить около 30 таких машин."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Торжественная выкатка второго Ил-76МД-90А для Минобороны РФ прошла в Ульяновске



"09.06.2015 (14:36) В Крыму началось летно-тактическое учение армейской авиации

Сегодня в Крыму началось плановое трехдневное летно-тактическое учение (ЛТУ), в котором  принимают участие экипажи более 10 ударных вертолетов армейской авиации Ми-28Н и Ми-35М, а также бортовые специалисты и специалисты наземных служб обеспечения полетов Южного военного округа (ЮВО).  

В ходе учения пилоты отработают вопросы  обнаружения и распознавания различных наземных целей на авиационном полигоне Опук, вертолетов и низколетящих малоскоростных самолетов условного противника и их уничтожения.

При выполнении боевых стрельб экипажам Ми-28Н и Ми-35М пусками 80-мм неуправляемых авиационных ракет (НАР) и ведением огня из 30-мм авиационных пушек предстоит  поразить  свыше 20 различных целей. При этом будет израсходовано более 50 ракет  и около 1000 снарядов к авиационной пушке.

Особенность ЛТУ заключается в выполнении боевых пусков с предельно малых высот, когда вертолеты осуществляют боевые заходы на цель из-за  естественных укрытий и  после поражения объекта снова скрываются за ними под прикрытием следом идущих бортов.

На фоне единого замысла одновременно с авиацией будет проведено тактическое учение с зенитным ракетным полком, в ходе которого подразделения совершат марш и отразят удар средств воздушного нападения условного противника.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

В Крыму началось летно-тактическое учение армейской авиации : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"14:57 09 июня 2015 Штурман Ту-95 рассказал о взрыве на борту на скорости 200 км/ч

LifeNews стало известно о том, какие решения принимал выживший штурман бомбардировщика Артем Каканов перед трагедией.

Как рассказал Артем Каканов, один из штурманов бомбардировщика Ту-95, потерпевшего крушение в ночь на 9 июня (около 17:00 мск) на аэродроме авиабазы Украинка в Амурской области, перед взрывом одного из двигателей самолет успел набрать скорость более 200 км/ч.

— Я не знаю, что произошло. Был какой-то хлопок, как будто колесо взорвалось, началось небольшое кренение на левую сторону, — рассказал Артем Каканов. — Я помню, что я диктовал скорость, точно успел сказать «двести», и сразу же произошел этот хлопок.

Вместе с тем пострадавший штурман заверил, что самолет перед вылетом в обязательном порядке проходил полный технический осмотр.

— У нас всегда самолет перед вылетом осматривается, — сообщил Каканов.

Напомним, инцидент произошел в ночь с 8 на 9 июня на аэродроме в Приамурье. На авиабазе Украинка во время взлета самолета Ту-95 произошло возгорание одного из двигателей, который, предположительно, взорвался. Бомбардировщик выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы, многотонную машину развернуло на 180 градусов.

По данным Министерства обороны, самолет должен был совершить плановый тренировочный полет без боекомплекта. Ведомство приостановило полеты самолетов Ту-95 до установления причин и обстоятельств инцидента в Амурской области.

В результате происшествия погиб второй штурман Алексей Федосеев. Еще шесть членов экипажа получили ранения различной степени тяжести. В настоящий момент в военном госпитале находятся три человека. Один из них — командир бомбардировщика, 41-летний подполковник Сергей Горшнев — в тяжелом состоянии: у мужчины обожжено около 70 процентов кожи.

Ту-95 — по кодификации НАТО Bear — «Медведь» — турбовинтовой стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец, один из самых быстрых винтовых самолетов. Предназначен для поражения крылатыми ракетами важных объектов в тылу противника в любое время суток и при любых погодных условиях."

Штурман Ту-95 рассказал о взрыве на борту на скорости 200 км/ч - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

...

----------


## Fencer

> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Торжественная выкатка второго Ил-76МД-90А для Минобороны РФ прошла в Ульяновске


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Аллигаторы" Восточного военного округа впервые поднялись в воздух в Хабаровске


Один из четырех Ка-52 9 июня 2015 года (источник аэродромы Хабаровска-Новый (KHV/UHHH), МВЛ, Терек, Динамо | Страница 229 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU)

----------


## OKA

Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


"В России создан новый род войск - Воздушно-космические силы 16 июня 2015 года.

Москва. 16 июня. INTERFAX.RU - В Вооруженных силах России появился новый род - Воздушно-космические силы, сообщил во вторник "Интерфаксу генерал-лейтенант Александр Головко, до недавнего времени командующий войсками Воздушно-космической обороны.

По его словам, соответствующее распоряжение на этот счет уже есть.

Ранее о планах создания воздушно-космических сил РФ сообщал глава Генштаба Валерий Герасимов. "В 2015 году будет создан новый вид Вооруженных сил - Воздушно-космические силы - путем слияния двух существующих видов Вооруженных сил: Военно-воздушных сил и Войск воздушно-космической обороны", - заявлял в январе этого года Герасимов журналистам.

По его словам, и дальше будет продолжаться работа по созданию надежной эшелонированной системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении как в космическом ее сегменте, так и по размещению радиолокационных станций высокой заводской готовности."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/447708

----------


## Avia M

22 июня, AEX.RU –  Западный военный округ до конца года получит больше десяти многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 и Су-30СМ, сообщает сегодня ТАСС со ссылкой на начальник пресс-службы округа Олег Кочетков.

 "Всего до конца 2015 года в рамках программы "Гособоронзаказ-2015" на вооружение авиационных частей ЗВО поступят свыше десяти многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 и Су-30СМ", - сказал он.

 "Им предстоит выполнять задачи несения боевого дежурства по охране западных и северо-западных воздушных рубежей России", - отметил офицер. Сейчас, по его словам, летный и инженерно-технический состав завершает переподготовку на новые истребители.
Авиация Западного военного округа до конца 2015 года пополнится десятком Су-30СМ и Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## Muller

> 22 июня, AEX.RU –  Западный военный округ до конца года получит больше десяти многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 и Су-30СМ, сообщает сегодня ТАСС со ссылкой на начальник пресс-службы округа Олег Кочетков.
> 
>  "Всего до конца 2015 года в рамках программы "Гособоронзаказ-2015" на вооружение авиационных частей ЗВО поступят свыше десяти многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 и Су-30СМ", - сказал он.
> 
>  "Им предстоит выполнять задачи несения боевого дежурства по охране западных и северо-западных воздушных рубежей России", - отметил офицер. Сейчас, по его словам, летный и инженерно-технический состав завершает переподготовку на новые истребители.
> Авиация Западного военного округа до конца 2015 года пополнится десятком Су-30СМ и Су-35 - AEX.RU


интересно девки пляшут. 
А как же перевооружение 22 иап в Центральном Угловом?
И Миллерово собирались на Су-30СМ пересаживать...
Получается, поаны опять поменялись?

----------


## Avia M

> интересно девки пляшут. 
> А как же перевооружение 22 иап в Центральном Угловом?
> И Миллерово собирались на Су-30СМ пересаживать...
> Получается, поаны опять поменялись?


Так "партнёры" к западным границам подтягиваются...

----------


## OKA

"Во время Форума "Армия-2015" на авиабазе Кубинка на статике демонстрировался модернизированный стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-95МС "Саратов" (RF-94128, красный 10)."

1. Внешние отличия заключались в наличии четырех подкрыльевых пилонов, на которые можно подвешивать по две крылатые ракеты. Видимо, это будут новые крылатые ракеты, а не внешняя подвеска Х-55 в варианте Ту-95МС-16..."





Из каментов : "По две Х-101 на каждой АПУ-5М. И антеннок у него много новых."

Полностью + фото здесь : Блог "Вестника ПВО" - Армия-2015. Кубинка. Ту-95МС

----------


## OKA

"Российский транспортный самолет не нарушал госграницу Эстонии - Минобороны РФ  26.06.2015 19:45:11

Москва. 26 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Минобороны России опровергли Сил обороны Эстонии о нарушении российским самолетом воздушного пространства этой страны.

"Российский самолет не нарушал государственную границу Эстонии. 22 июня 2015 года транспортный самолет Ан-26 выполнял плановый полет по маршруту из Калининградской области в Санкт-Петербург. Маршрут полета проходил над нейтральными водами", - сообщил "Интерфаксу" в пятницу представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по ВВС капитан Артем Шерстюков.
Он подчеркнул, что "все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил России выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств".
Как сообщалось, МИД Эстонии ранее в пятницу вызвал посла России Юрия Мерзлякова и передал ему ноту протеста в связи с нарушением военным самолетом РФ воздушной границы республики.
По сообщению главного штаба Сил обороны, российский военный самолет Ан-26 в 12.50 минувшего понедельника без разрешения вошел в эстонское воздушное пространство в районе острова Вайндлоо. Самолет пробыл в эстонском воздушном пространстве менее одной минуты.
В сообщении отмечается, что транспондер самолета был включен, поддерживал радиосвязь с эстонской диспетчерской службой. "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=381119


Про Ил-76 и горячих парней :

Epäily: Venäläiskone lensi Suomen ilmatilaan – Hornet ampaisi vastaan - Kotimaa - Ilta-Sanomat

Балтошведофинны продолжают псачить))




"Дирижабль для российской армии будет построен к концу 2018 года  26.06.2015 	Военно-промышленный курьер 	

Холдинг «Авгуръ-РосАэроСистемы» до конца 2018 года построит дирижабль «Атлант» грузоподъемностью 16 тонн, который может использоваться в интересах Минобороны РФ, сообщил Интерфакс-АВН со ссылкой на вице-президента компании Михаила Талесникова

«В конце июня состоится защита аванпроекта инновационного транспортного средства - дирижабля «Атлант», причем речь идет сразу о двух модификациях грузоподъемностью 16 и 60 тонн», - сказал М.Талесников.

Он сообщил, что в настоящее время выполняются опытно-конструкторские работы первого этапа, которые завершатся в декабре. «Первый этап завершается демонстратором - макетом инновационной системы балансировки», - уточнил собеседник агентства.

«В 2016 году начнется строительство первого экземпляра, завершение его строительства и начало летных испытаний опытного образца грузоподъемностью 16 тонн и объемом 30 тыс. куб. м. планируются на конец 2018 года», - сказал М.Талесников.

По его словам, российскую разработку не сможет опередить никто в мире даже в среднесрочной перспективе.

«При разгрузке полезного груза в точке прибытия дирижабль может стать тяжелее, не принимая на борт балласт, только бортовыми средствами, чтобы после выгрузки его не «тянуло» в стратосферу. Эта система уникальная, нигде за рубежом такой нет», - пояснил собеседник агентства.

Ранее сообщалось, что в интересах Минобороны РФ ведется разработка различных модификаций дирижабля «Атлант». Речь идет о создании военных модификаций на базе «Атлант-30» грузоподъемностью 16 тонн и «Атлант-100» грузоподъемностью 60 тонн."

Дирижабль для российской армии будет построен к концу 2018 года - ВПК.name

----------


## OKA

"29.06.2015 (17:06) Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО отрабатывают полеты над водной поверхностью

Сегодня в Ростовской области начались сборы экипажей армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО) по подготовке летчиков к полетам над водной поверхностью. На сборы прибыло около 50 пилотов из авиачастей с районами базирования в Ставропольском и Краснодарском краях, а также в Республике Крым.

К занятиям привлечены экипажи транспортных вертолетов Ми-8, транспортно-десантного вертолета Ми-26, многоцелевого ударного вертолета Ми-28 и Ми-35, противолодочного вертолета Ка-27.

Совершая учебные полеты над Доном и Таганрогским заливом, пилоты отработают маневрирование и зависание над водной поверхностью в различных метеоусловиях днем и ночью.

Во время полетов на предельно малых высотах от 50 до 100 м вертолетчики выполнят визуальный поиск совершившего аварийную посадку самолета и установление точных координат его местонахождения.

Основные цели подобных сборов — совершенствование летной выучки молодых лётчиков, которые впервые принимают участие в подобных учебных мероприятиях.

Завершатся сборы экипажей армейской авиации ЮВО 14 июля.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО отрабатывают полеты над водной поверхностью : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"29.06.2015 (17:17) Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО совершенствуют летную подготовку в горах Северного Кавказа

В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-24П и Ми-35, транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» авиабазы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Краснодарском крае, выполняют ряд специальных задач в условиях горно-лесистой и равнинной местности.

Экипажи отрабатывают вопросы огневой поддержки штурмовых отрядов, сопровождения колонн при выдвижении, переброску и высадку тактического воздушного десанта, доставку боеприпасов и различных грузов военного назначения в труднодоступные участки лесного массива и горной местности.

Пилоты выполняют нормативы по обнаружению и распознаванию различных объектов, подвижных и неподвижных наземных целей, бронетехники, вертолетов и низколетящих малоскоростных самолетов условного противника.

В ходе проведения учебно-боевых стрельб уже израсходовано более 50 неуправляемых авиационных ракет (НАР) и около 1000 снарядов к авиационной пушке.

Также экипажи и подразделения наземных служб отработали порядок действий по подготовке к переброске авиационной техники на запасные и оперативные аэродромы, расположенные на территории и за пределами военного округа.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО совершенствуют летную подготовку в горах Северного Кавказа : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"30.06.2015 (12:00) До конца года на вооружение соединений армейской авиации ЗВО поступит более 20 вертолетов

До конца текущего года в соединения армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированные на территории Ленинградской, Псковской и Смоленской областей, поступят новые боевые вертолеты Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», тяжелые транспортно-десантные Ми-26Т и транспортно-боевые Ми-8МТВ-5.

Данная авиационная техника позволит существенно повысить уровень межвидового взаимодействия войск и сил ЗВО в решении учебных огневых, транспортно-десантных, разведывательных и специальных задач.

Вертолеты будут оснащены новейшими радиоэлектронными комплексами и системами, позволяющими решать поставленные задачи в любое время суток в условиях сложной помеховой обстановки.

Летный и инженерно-технический состав армейской авиации ЗВО, которому предстоит обслуживать новую технику, уже прошел плановое переобучение на данные типы боевых машин в центрах подготовки.

Всего до конца 2015 года по гособоронзаказу на вооружение соединений армейской авиации ЗВО поступит свыше 20 вертолетов.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

До конца года на вооружение соединений армейской авиации ЗВО поступит более 20 вертолетов : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"01.07.2015 (06:19)Пилоты бомбардировочной авиации ВВО в ходе учений выполнят специальные задачи над акваторией Охотского моря

В Восточном военном округе стартовало летно-тактическое учение с бомбардировочным авиационным полком, дислоцированным в Хабаровском крае.

В ходе учения экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М2 выполнят полеты в один из районов Охотского моря для выполнения ряда специальных задач. Полеты будут проведены на максимальный тактический радиус действия боевых самолетов.

Кроме того, в учении будут задействованы четыре противолодочных самолета Ил-38 авиабазы морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота, которые выполнят задачи по поиску подводных лодок условного противника.

В течение летных смен экипажи Су-24М2 и Ил-38 совершат более 20 самолетовылетов.

Учение пройдет в течение двух дней и носит плановый характер.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Пилоты бомбардировочной авиации ВВО в ходе учений выполнят специальные задачи над акваторией Охотского моря : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Истребители МиГ-31 на Камчатке перехватили "неприятельскую" ракету, запущенную с подлодки 1 июля, 12:14 UTC+3

В воздух в рамках плановой боевой подготовки подняли самолеты с Елизовской авиабазы морской авиации флота

МОСКВА, 1 июля. /ТАСС/. Истребители МиГ-31 Тихоокеанского флота провели успешный перехват крылатой ракеты, запущенной с подводной лодки условного противника, сообщил 1 июля представитель пресс-службы Восточного военного округа капитан 1-го ранга Роман Мартов.

По его словам, в воздух в рамках плановой боевой подготовки подняли самолеты с Елизовской авиабазы морской авиации флота.

"Экипажам была поставлена задача, обнаружить и уничтожить крылатую ракету типа "Гранит", выпущенную с атомной подводной лодки и осуществляющую полет на сверхзвуковой скорости в нижних слоях стратосферы. Поиск и обнаружение крылатой ракеты истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 осуществляли совместно с самолетами А-50", - пояснил Мартов.

В результате, подчеркнул он, ракета была обнаружена и успешно уничтожена обоими экипажами МиГ-31 на заданном рубеже, несмотря на сложные метеоусловия на Камчатке."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Истребители МиГ-31 на Камчатке перехватили "неприятельскую" ракету, запущенную с подлодки



"Тактическое ракетное вооружение" разработало два типа ракет для палубных "Аллигаторов"  1 июля, 12:33 UTC+3

Работа по интеграции новых ракет Х-35 и Х-38 в состав вооружения вертолета "уже ведется", пояснил гендиректор корпорации

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 1 июля. /ТАСС/. Корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" (КТРВ) разработала два типа ракет для палубных вертолетов Ка-52К, сообщил корр. ТАСС гендиректор корпорации Борис Обносов на Международном военно-морском салоне в Петербурге (МВМС-2015).

"(Для Ка-52К) разработаны ракеты Х-35 и Х-38. В рамках МВМС они демонстрируются вместе с винтокрылой машиной", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, работа по интеграции новых ракет в состав вооружения вертолета "уже ведется". "Данный вопрос уже обсуждался с холдингом "Вертолеты России", - пояснил Обносов.

Ракета Х-38 имеет модульную конструкцию и в зависимости от боевой задачи оснащается одной из четырех головок самонаведения. Ее дальность достигает 40 км, а скорость полета - 2 Мах. Для ракеты разработаны два типа боевых частей - осколочно-фугасная и проникающая.

Противокорабельной ракетой Х-35, принятая на вооружение в 2003 году, оснащаются корабли, самолеты и береговые комплексы. Это дозвуковая ракета, дальность которой, по данным открытых источников, составляет 130 и более км."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" разработало два типа ракет для палубных "Аллигаторов"

----------


## Avia M

Ту-160М2.
2 июля, AEX.RU –  Министерство обороны России планирует восстановить производство стратегического бомбардировщика-ракетоносца Ту-160 в варианте Ту-160М2...
Минобороны России планирует восстановить производство бомбардировщика Ту-160 в варианте Ту-160М2 - AEX.RU

----------


## Polikarpoff

опять...



> *МиГ-29 упал возле станицы Кущевская на Кубани*
> Москва. 3 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Самолет ВВС России МиГ-29 потерпел катастрофу в районе станицы Кущевская (Краснодарский край), сообщил агентству "Интерфакс" источник в Минобороны
> 
> В ведомстве отметили, что пилот разбившегося самолота катапультировался, его жизни ничто не угрожает
> 
> "Сегодня в 14:37 по московскому времени в районе аэродрома Кущевская Краснодарского края во время выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета потерпел аварию самолет МиГ-29. Полет выполнялся без боекомплекта. Летчик катапультировался и эвакуирован командой наземных поисковых служб. Его жизни угрозы нет", - говорится в сообщении управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ, которое поступило в "Интерфакс".
> 
> Сообщается, что "самолет упал в безлюдном районе, на земле разрушений нет".


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/451470

----------


## Fencer

> опять...
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/451470


Известны бортовой и регистрационный RF (если был) номера этого МиГ-29?

----------


## AndyK

А сегодня 24-ка... Экипаж погиб  :Frown: ...
ТАСС: Происшествия - Самолет Су-24М разбился при взлете в Хабаровском крае, оба пилота погибли

----------


## AndyK

> Известны бортовой и регистрационный RF (если был) номера этого МиГ-29?


По некоторым сведениям 42.

----------


## Fencer

> А сегодня 24-ка... Экипаж погиб ...
> ТАСС: Происшествия - Самолет Су-24М разбился при взлете в Хабаровском крае, оба пилота погибли


https://meduza.io/news/2015/07/06/v-...azbilsya-su-24
В Хабаровском крае разбился бомбардировщик Су-24М
Один из пилотов СУ-24М успел катапультироваться - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Fencer

> А сегодня 24-ка... Экипаж погиб ...
> ТАСС: Происшествия - Самолет Су-24М разбился при взлете в Хабаровском крае, оба пилота погибли


При крушении бомбардировщика в Хабаровском крае погибло два человека

----------


## OKA

> При крушении бомбардировщика в Хабаровском крае погибло два человека


...



"Дата: 06 Июл 2015 21:02:56 #  

Потери авиации и личного лётного состава за 2015г
1 (МиГ-29) 4 июня 2015 Ашулук в Астраханской области разбился во время
учебно-тренировочного полета оба пилота живы
2 (Су-34) 4 июня 2015 "Четвертого июня около 16:30 при заходе на посадку на
аэродром в Воронежской области после выполнения планового учебно-
тренировочного полета у самолета Су-34 не раскрылся тормозной парашют.
Самолет выкатился за пределы ВПП и перевернулся На борту самолета
находились два пилота они не пострадали.
3 (Ту-95) 8 июня 2015 Самолет-бомбардировщик выкатился за пределы
взлетно-посадочной полосы на аэродроме Украинка в Амурской области. В
результате инцидента несколько человек были госпитализированы с
травмами различной степени тяжести.
4 (МиГ-29) 3 июля 2015 Потерпел крушение в Краснодарском крае Инцидент
произошел во время выполнения учебного полета. Машина упала в районе
станицы Кущевская. По предварительным данным, пилот успел
катапультироваться он жив.
5 (Су-24М) 6 июля 2015 Аэродроме Хурба Вышка управления полетами
получила сигнал о том, что оба пилота предприняли попытку катапультироваться.
Но они не успели — бомбардировщик упал и взорвался оба пилота погибли. В
Минобороны сообщали, что самолет упал в безлюдном районе, не вызвав
разрушений на земле. По данным ведомства, после отрыва от полосы
бомбардировщик резко наклонился влево и столкнулся с поверхностью. При этом
на борту находился полный боекомплект"

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2015 году - Страница 16

Активно летают, но потери действительно сравнимы с 888...

----------


## Fencer

> А сегодня 24-ка... Экипаж погиб ...
> ТАСС: Происшествия - Самолет Су-24М разбился при взлете в Хабаровском крае, оба пилота погибли


ТАСС: Происшествия - Отказ двигателя, а не ошибка экипажа стал причиной крушения Су-24М под Хабаровском

----------


## Let_nab

*В США назвали самые опасные боевые самолеты России*

Американский военно-политический журнал «National interest» опубликовал рейтинг самых опасных для противника российских боевых самолетов. В пятерку лучших попали четыре истребителя и стратегический ракетоносец.

*Господин завоеватель*

Первое место в списке занимает тяжелый истребитель Су-27 (по классификации НАТО Flanker — так называется фортификация, прикрывающая фланг). Предназначенный для завоевания господства в воздухе самолет создавался в 70-е годы как ответ на появление у США истребителей F-16. Перед советскими конструкторами была поставлена задача превзойти американцев и они с задачей справились.

Су-27 быстрее конкурентов: 2525 километров в час против 2200 у F-16 и 1900 у F/A-18, — обладает внушительным боевым радиусом в 750 километров и способен нести большой арсенал, среди которого «National Interest» особо выделяет ракету класса «воздух-воздух» среднего радиуса действия R-27R1 с радарной головкой самонаведения.

Подтверждением достоинств самолета является его популярность на международном рынке: Индия и Китай купили лицензии на производство Су-27, а в России на его базе создали палубный истребитель Су-33 и фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34.

*Мастер маневра*

Вторую позицию в списке занимает легкий истребитель МиГ-29. Он не может состязаться с Сухим в размерах, дальности или скорости. Зато МиГ намного маневреннее «старшего брата» и его заокеанских конкурентов — это его свойство в годы «холодной войны» подтвердили специалисты ВВС Германии. Маленький истребитель может вертеться с перегрузками до девяти единиц, имея на семи точках подвески более двух тонн ракет и бомб. А в ближнем бою, где маневренность становится решающим преимуществом, в ход идет 30-миллиметровая скорострельная пушка.

Fulcrum — точка опоры, так МиГ-29 назвали в НАТО, — оказался очень динамичной платформой, отмечает издание. С 1983 года самолет адаптирован под множество боевых задач, прошел десяток войн и локальных конфликтов, стоит на вооружении ряда стран. ВВС России перевооружаются на МиГ-29СМТ с современной авионикой и расширенными возможностями.

*Сверхманевренный*

Каким бы маневренным не был МиГ-29, до Су-35 ему далеко. Этот истребитель стал первым в мире серийным самолетом, обладающим сверхманевренностью — благодаря двигателям с управляемым вектором тяги. Формально самолет относится к поколению 4++, хотя отвечает большинству требований пятого поколения.
Су-35 немного медленнее Су-27, зато его боевой радиус шире более чем вдвое, а на 12 точках подвески он способен унести восемь тонн оружия — в том числе очень быструю самонаводящуюся ракету Р-77. А использованные в конструкции самолета поглощающие материалы делают его малозаметным для вражеских радаров.

*Перспективный*

Особое внимание «National Interest» уделяет перспективному самолету ПАК ФА. Новейший самолет летает в той же лиге, что и американские F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lighting II, оставив далеко позади все другие боевые самолеты, пишет издание. А с максимальной скоростью в 2600 километров в час ПАК ФА обгоняет, по данным представителей Пентагона, и F-35. Правда, американские военные уточняют, что скорость — не главное достоинство Lighting II.
Русский перспективный истребитель создавался как многоцелевой самолет и вооружен соответственно: ракеты «воздух-воздух» различного радиуса действия, ракеты для уничтожения радаров и полуторатонные бомбы, чтобы топить корабли.

*Стратегический*

Замыкает список сверхзвуковой стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160 (по классификации НАТО BlackJack). Он невероятно быстр для своего класса — 2200 километров в час, — и способен перелетать океаны, что регулярно демонстрирует. Вооружен самолет 12 ракетами Х-55, летящими на 3000 километров и несущими термоядерные боевые блоки по 200 килотонн каждый.

Особую озабоченность Запада вызывают планы Москвы строить обновленные Ту-160М2 с радиоэлектроникой нового поколения и современным оружием — в том числе гиперзвуковыми ракетами. Одновременно ведутся работы по созданию принципиально нового ракетоносца ПАК ДА.

https://news.mail.ru/politics/22582744/?frommail=1

----------


## OKA

"Давно не нравился мне мой же рисунок крылатой ракеты большой дальности авиационного базирования Х-101. Убогий он был какой-то, но за неимением лучшего содержался и в нашем материале и размножился по разным сайтам (некоторые даже стерли копирайт и выдали за своё "творение"). Прошли годы и наконец-то удалось переделать рисунок, сделав его более соответствующим фотографиям ракеты. Итак, крылатая ракета Х-101 с обычной БЧ и её ядерный аналог - ракета Х-102.

1. Да, мы считаем, что двигатель ракеты аналогично двигателю ракеты Х-55 выдвигается из фюзеляжа после пуска, одновременно с раскрытием крыльев.

2. ЭПР? Двигатель, вероятно, с большинства углов экранируется корпусом ракеты, который выполнен канонически - имеет форму со сниженной ЭПР.

3. Ракета должна была начать поступать на вооружение ВВС в 2013 г., но нет тому никаких подтверждений. Конечно, успехи в секретности - наше всё, но десятки ракет - не иголка и уж супостаты-то уж наверняка убоялись бы, но... тишина.

4. Любопытный момент - одно время существовала гипотеза об использовании на ракете Х-101 винто-вентиляторного двигателя. Возможно, такой проект и существовал на бумаге, но вообще даже это сомнительно.

5. Превращение ракеты Х-101 в универсальную крылатую ракету для разных пусковых платформ - самолетов, подводных лодок, кораблей и т.д. пока так же кажется нам крайне сомнительным, но СМИ пишут про ПЛА пр.885 в перспективе. Впрочем, их право.

Что касается нового рисунка - он не идеален и уже видно некоторые недостатки интерпретации. Будем подождать критики, фактов и возьмемся на апдейт.

п.с. в носителях обычно упоминают Су-34 - не верю, а фактов нет... Ту-22М модернизированный так же пока не засветился  ракетой. Как и Ту-160."

MilitaryRussia.Ru / Military.Tomsk.Ru - Новое на MilitaryRussia.Ru - обновление рисунка КРБД Х-101

----------


## Fencer

> ТАСС: Происшествия - Отказ двигателя, а не ошибка экипажа стал причиной крушения Су-24М под Хабаровском


Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в Комсомольске-Стали известны имена пилотов разбившегося на Хурбе Су-24

----------


## Panda-9

> 4. Любопытный момент - одно время существовала гипотеза об использовании на ракете Х-101 винто-вентиляторного двигателя. Возможно, такой проект и существовал на бумаге, но вообще даже это сомнительно.


Никаких сомнений. Вариант с винтовентилятором был базовым, основным в проекте. Но по разным причинам его отложили на потом, и вперед пошел более традиционный вариант с ВРД.

----------


## Djoker

Новости предприятия




> *АО «Авиастар-СП» завершило модернизацию очередного самолета Ан-124-100 «Руслан»*
> 
> 
> 
> Ульяновское самолетостроительное предприятие АО «Авиастар-СП» завершило работы по восстановлению летной годности и модернизации очередного тяжелого транспортного самолета Ан-124-100 «Руслан». 10 июля воздушное судно из производства окончательной сборки было передано на летно-испытательную станцию для подготовки к выполнению перелета на аэродром постоянного базирования.
> 
> В рамках договора специалистами АО «Авиастар-СП» успешно выполнены доработки «Руслана» по бюллетеням, проведена модернизация отдельных элементов лайнера с целью поддержания и улучшения технических характеристик, повышения надежности, увеличения сроков эксплуатации самолета. Ресурс воздушного судна продлен еще на два года.
> 
> В настоящее время в производстве окончательной сборки АО «Авиастар-СП» продолжаются работы на очередных самолетах Ан-124 «Руслан». Их также планируется передать в эксплуатацию в этом году.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Йиржи

*Let_nab* большое спасибо!

----------


## Muller

> *Let_nab* большое спасибо!


ой
сия славная инфографика хороша как "сказки для бедных"
но для кого они тут?( поймите меня правильно)...

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 10 июля. /ТАСС/. Более 2,5 тысяч абитуриентов со всей страны, поступающих в Военно-воздушную академию в Воронеже, приступили к сдаче вступительных экзаменов. Как сообщил журналистам представитель Военно-воздушных сил РФ полковник Игорь Климов, кандидаты на обучение приехали в Воронеж из 20 регионов - от Калининграда до Дальнего Востока.

"Для будущих курсантов в главном авиационном вузе страны уже подготовлена одна из самых современных учебно-материальных баз. Она включает в себя учебный аэродром с реальными образцами всей авиационной техники, стоящей на вооружении ВВС России, специальные лаборатории и классы, оборудованные тренажерными комплексами оперативно- тактической, военно-транспортной и армейской авиации", - сказал Климов.

Каждому из кандидатов на поступление в академию, помимо профильных дисциплин, предстоит пройти углубленное медицинское обследование, сдать практические испытания профессионального отбора и выполнить нормативы по физической подготовке, включающие упражнения на скорость, силу и выносливость.

"Наибольшей популярностью среди поступающих пользуются такие специальности, как информационная безопасность автоматизированных систем, строительство и эксплуатация аэродромов, радиоэлектронные системы и комплексы. Вступительные экзамены продлятся до конца месяца", - добавил представитель ВВС РФ."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ: экзамены в Военно-воздушную академию пройдут более 2,5 тыс абитуриентов


"МОСКВА, 10 июля. /ТАСС/. Батальонные тактические учения с участием авиации прошли сегодня на базе 333-го Центра боевой подготовки Западного военного округа (ЗВО) в Мулино Нижегородской области. Об этом сообщил журналистам представитель ЗВО полковник Олег Кочетков.

"По замыслу учений, сухопутная группировка войск, усиленная приданными подразделениями армейской и фронтовой авиации, уничтожила условного противника. На практическом этапе розыгрыша танковые и мотострелковые подразделения при поддержке бомбардировщиков Су-24 отработали действия при наступлении", - сказал он.

Одновременно под прикрытием ударных вертолетов Ми-24 для охвата войск и нанесения удара в тыл условного противника была проведена высадка тактического десанта.

Двусторонние батальонные тактические учения проводились в рамках сборов с командирами общевойсковых соединений и войсковых частей ЗВО, которые проходят на базе Центра. Сборы завершатся в конце этой недели, в них принимают участие более 200 офицеров."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Тактические учения с участием авиации прошли на базе Центра боевой подготовки в Мулино


Познавательные фото : http://falcrumx.livejournal.com/93247.html


"Русский самолёт опять обидел мирных, безобидных эстонцев.
Russian plane violates Estonian airspace
http://news.err.ee/v/politics/dab7f0...e-f78a5edd82ed

Они постоянно их там обижають...
В воздухе над этим островком рулит Питерский РЦ. Вот границы FIR от ICAO.

http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/vi...1.7495,61.9229

Пользуясь этим островом эстонцы сдвинули свои границы далее в залив, сузив полосу международных вод, она там сейчас 12 км. Плюс ранее эстонцы предлагали финнам сомкнуть здесь морские границы на Балтике, установив границу в 12 морских миль от этого острова и тем самым лишив РФ выхода в международные воды.
А наши видимо идут напрямую, срезая угол."



http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1190061

----------


## Йиржи

> ой
> сия славная инфографика хороша как "сказки для бедных"
> но для кого они тут?( поймите меня правильно)...



Привет коллега. Понял. 

Но картинки красивые. :))

----------


## Let_nab

> ой
> сия славная инфографика хороша как "сказки для бедных"
> но для кого они тут?( поймите меня правильно)...


А вы что ждёте на публичном общественно-популярном интернет портале - формуляры-чертежи авиационной техники, ДСП или другие грифдокументы с "шикарной" инфографикой!? 
Не смешите людей! 

Интересуют серьёзные документы? Нет проблем! Со своим допуском топайте в техническую библиотеку, в секретную библиотеку и там радуетесь\восхищаетесь скока угодно. При этом уровень допуска влияет на качество, объёмы и глубину вашего восхищения. 

Поэтому ваш глупый пост просто не к месту. Надеюсь поймёте меня правильно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А вы что ждёте на публичном общественно-популярном интернет портале - формуляры-чертежи авиационной техники, ДСП или другие грифдокументы


Да нет, зачем впадать в крайности? Никто от вас ничего не ждет, тем более с грифом. Но и плакатики, интересные разве что пионерам, здесь тоже вряд ли кого интересуют. Здесь собираются люди, которые знают матчасть получше, чем это следует из ваших картинок.

----------


## Let_nab

> Да нет, зачем впадать в крайности? Никто от вас ничего не ждет, тем более с грифом. Но и плакатики, интересные разве что пионерам, здесь тоже вряд ли кого интересуют. Здесь собираются люди, которые знают матчасть получше, чем это следует из ваших картинок.


О как! Серьёзные и знающие оскорбились картинками! 
Картинки-раскраски с портала «Звезда», а не мои. "Звезда" - всероссийский государственный вещательный телеканал МО России "для пионеров".  
*Ветка тут вроде о ВВС России из разных источников, новости постят тоже из разных источников...*

* Поэтому, действительно, не надо впадать в крайности и знающие матчасть и старающиеся выставить перед всеми свою значимость - будьте скромнее и не выставляйте себя му*аками!*

Оскорбитесь ещё и действительно детскому рисунку об Авиации России!

----------


## TapAc

Рисунок класс!
Прям хоть на рабочий стол ставь (я на полном серьезе) :)

----------


## FLOGGER

> О как! Серьёзные и знающие оскорбились картинками!


Не пишите чепуху, никто здесь не оскорбился.



> Картинки-раскраски с портала «Звезда», а не мои. "Звезда" - всероссийский государственный вещательный телеканал МО России "для пионеров".


И что? 



> Ветка тут вроде о ВВС России из разных источников, новости постят тоже из разных источников...


И какие новости в ваших картинках?



> Поэтому, действительно, не надо впадать в крайности и знающие матчасть и старающиеся выставить перед всеми свою значимость - будьте скромнее и не выставляйте себя му*аками!


Во-первых, никто здесь свою "значимость" не выставляет, у вас неадекватное восприятие.
Во-вторых, будьте повежливее, вас здесь никто не обзывал.

----------


## An-Z

За следующий пост не по теме автор будет награждён баном, как Let_nab за нецензурные высказывания.

----------


## OKA

"В Ставропольском крае началось летно-тактическое учение с экипажами штурмовиков Су-25СМ 13.07.2015 (15:00)

В Ставропольском крае началось летно-тактическое учение с экипажами авиаполка объединения Военно-воздушных сил и войск противовоздушной обороны Южного военного округа.

В нем принимают участие около 100 военнослужащих, задействовано более 20 модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ и 50 единиц специальной военной техники.

На одном из этапов учения летчикам предстоит совершить перебазирование на запасной аэродром. Для этого подразделениям наземных служб необходимо будет решать задачи по поддержанию устойчивой радиосвязи, радиолокационному контролю полетов авиации на заданных маршрутах, выдаче радиолокационной информации на пункты боевого управления, а также по подготовке взлетно-посадочной полосы, заправке самолетов и осуществлению маскировки авиационной техники и средств наземного обеспечения.

В ходе основного этапа учения экипажам штурмовиков авиационной эскадрильи необходимо будет поразить цели, имитирующие вертолеты и объекты армейской авиации условного противника на полигоне Арзгир в Ставропольском крае.

Кроме того, на скоростях от 300 до 800 км в час и высотах от 1,5 до 3 тыс. м летчики выполнят элементы сложного пилотажа — вертикальные, горизонтальные и косые «бочки», боевой разворот, «петлю Нестерова».

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

В Ставропольском крае началось летно-тактическое учение с экипажами штурмовиков Су-25СМ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"В авиачастях Западного военного округа начались командирские полеты 13.07.2015 (16:45)

В течение текущей недели командиры авиационных дивизий, полков и эскадрилий Западного военного округа (ЗВО) выполнят более 100 полетов с отработкой наиболее сложных элементов боевой и пилотажной подготовки на штатной технике, а также на поступающих в войска и проходящих летные испытания новейших модернизированных истребителях-перехватчиках МиГ-31БМ, истребителях 4-го поколения Су-27, вертолетах Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-24, Ка-52, Ми-8, истребителях-бомбардировщиках Су-34, самолетах воздушного наблюдения и аэрофотосъемки Ан-30, военно-транспортных самолетах Ан-26. Всего в полетах задействовано около 70 единиц авиатехники.

При совершении учебно-тренировочных полетов пройдут выброски парашютного десанта. Летчики выполнят в воздухе фигуры простого и сложного пилотажа, а также отработают взаимодействие с группой руководства полетами на аэродромах и полигонах ЗВО.

Особое внимание будет уделено отработке совместных действий наземной группы управления и экипажей всех типов летной техники при возникновении нештатных ситуаций и проверке всех летных и спасательных систем в воздухе.

Заметим, что подобные плановые занятия существенно повышают уровень безопасности при выполнении полетов.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

В авиачастях Западного военного округа начались командирские полеты : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"12:23 14 июля 2015
Список членов экипажа рухнувшего под Хабаровском ТУ-95МС
LifeNews публикует список летчиков стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-95 МС, которые смогли спастись при катастрофе.

Сегодня под Хабаровском потерпел крушение стратегический бомбардировщик ТУ-95 МС. Как стало известно, у бомбардировщика во время полета над Хабаровским краем отказали три из четырех двигателей.

Пилоты и другие члены экипажа успели доложить в штаб о возникшей неполадке и эвакуироваться с воздушного судна до падения. Всего в самолете находилось 7 человек:

    Командир — майор Батечко Антон.
    Помощник командира — капитан Кравцов Юрий.
    Штурман — майор Пономарев Сергей.
    Второй штурман — старший лейтенант Филиппов Валентин.
    Оператор бортовых средств связи — капитан Девятков Василий.
    Кормовой стрелок — старший прапорщик Шакилин Олег.
    Бортинженер — майор Зайцев Александр.

После катастрофы Минобороны приостановило полеты Ту-95."

Список членов экипажа рухнувшего под Хабаровском ТУ-95МС - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

"Двое членов экипажа Ту-95, разбившегося под Хабаровском, погибли 16:58 14.07.2015

Поисково-спасательной группой ВВО обнаружены места приземления двух членов экипажа Ту-95МС, оба летчика погибли, заявил представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ. Он отметил, что пилоты погибли при приземлении.

МОСКВА, 14 июл — РИА Новости. Двое из семи членов экипажа бомбардировщика Ту-95МС, который разбился под Хабаровском, погибли при приземлении, сообщил журналистам во вторник представитель управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

"Поисково-спасательной группой Восточного военного округа обнаружены места приземления двух членов экипажа бомбардировщика Ту-95МС. Оба летчика погибли. По докладу с места происшествия, пилоты погибли при приземлении", — сказал собеседник агентства."

Двое членов экипажа Ту-95, разбившегося под Хабаровском, погибли | РИА Новости


"11:20 15 июля 2015

У погибшего командира разбившегося Ту-95 не раскрылся парашют

По предварительной информации, бортинженер майор Зайцев, также погибший при крушении бомбардировщика, утонул при приземлении в болоте.

Корреспондентам LifeNews стали известны предварительные причины гибели членов экипажа Ту-95, разбившегося в Хабаровском крае.

Предположительно, у командира бомбардировщика майора Антона Ботечко не раскрылся парашют. Кто его собирал, сейчас устанавливается. Бортинженер майор Александр Зайцев приземлился в болото, поэтому также погиб. Еще 5 членов экипажа были доставлены в больницу."

http://lifenews.ru/news/157401



...

----------


## OKA

""Ночные охотники" и "Терминаторы" ЮВО совершат более 15 тысяч полетов до конца года Армия и ОПК 15 июля, 11:46 UTC+3

В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажи приступили к отработке элементов простого и сложного пилотирования в сложных метеорологических условиях, а также в темное время суток

МОСКВА, 15 июля. /ТАСС/. Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", ударных вертолетов Ми-24П и Ми-35 авиабазы армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Краснодарском крае начали отрабатывать пилотаж при сложных погодных условиях. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ЮВО.

"В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажи приступили к отработке элементов простого и сложного пилотирования в сложных метеорологических условиях, а также в темное время суток. До конца года вертолетчики авиабазы ЮВО совершат около двух тысяч пусков неуправляемых авиационных ракет и стрельб из авиационных пушек", - говорится в сообщении.

Также вертолетчики отработают действия при переброске и высадке тактического воздушного десанта, огневой поддержке штурмовых отрядов, сопровождении колонн, доставке боеприпасов в труднодоступные участки лесного массива и горной местности.

Всего до конца года экипажи совершат свыше 15 тысяч полетов, около трети из них - в сложных метеоусловиях, добавили в ЮВО."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Ночные охотники" и "Терминаторы" ЮВО совершат более 15 тысяч полетов до конца года


"Смена главной модели 08:01, 15 июля 2015

В ближайшие годы Су-35 станет основным экспортируемым боевым самолетом России

После триумфального шествия по миру различных модификаций истребителя Су-27 и Су-30 российский авиационный экспорт взял некоторую паузу: крупных контрактов в последние годы практически не было. Прервет эту паузу, как ожидается, Су-35, переговоры о поставках которого ведутся уже несколько лет..."

Статья полностью здесь : В ближайшие годы Су-35 станет основным экспортируемым боевым самолетом России: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня под Хабаровском потерпел крушение стратегический бомбардировщик ТУ-95 МС. Как стало известно, у бомбардировщика во время полета над Хабаровским краем отказали три из четырех двигателей.


*Военным следственным отделом военного следственного управления Следственного комитета РФ по Восточному военному округу по факту катастрофы Ту-95 МС возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полётов или подготовки к ним). Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе СКР.*

"По версии следствия, 14 июля 2015 года стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-95 МС войсковой части 62266 без боекомплекта вылетел с аэродрома «Украинка» (Амурская область) для выполнения учебно-тренировочного полета по маршруту «Украинка»-Хабаровск-«Украинка». Во время полета около 17 часов по местному времени произошел отказ 3-х двигателей самолета, в результате чего экипаж в составе 7 человек покинул воздушное судно, самолет упал в 30 км. от поселка Литовка Еврейской автономной области. В настоящее время все члены экипажа обнаружены, два летчика погибли", - говорится в сообщении.

Проводятся неотложные следственные действия по выемке полетной документации в воинской части и допросы командования. Расследование уголовного дела продолжается.

----------


## Fencer

> *Военным следственным отделом военного следственного управления Следственного комитета РФ по Восточному военному округу по факту катастрофы Ту-95 МС возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полётов или подготовки к ним). Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе СКР.*


Потерпел катастрофу вот этот Ту-95МС ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Eagle_rost

нет такой записи в реестре

----------


## ОБУ

"Сухой" планирует в этом году передать Минобороны 14 Су-35С | РИА Новости

----------


## George

> Потерпел катастрофу вот этот Ту-95МС ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Извините, что вы имели в виду ? Какой борт...? ссылка не открывается...

----------


## Djoker

*В Минобороны переданы два новых Су-35С*










fotografersha: В Минобороны переданы два новых Су-35С

----------


## Fencer

> Извините, что вы имели в виду ? Какой борт...? ссылка не открывается...


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

> нет такой записи в реестре


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

"В Крыму завершилось плановое трехдневное летно-тактическое учение с экипажами боевых вертолетов армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО) Ми-28Н, Ка-52 и Ми-35М, истребителей Су-27 и специалистами наземных служб обеспечения полетов.

На авиационном полигоне Опук ЮВО вертолетчики отработали вопросы обнаружения и распознавания различных наземных целей, вертолетов и низколетящих малоскоростных самолетов на различных дистанциях — от 500 м до 5 км — в дневное и ночное время, ракетно-пушечным вооружением уничтожили условного противника.

Экипажи Су-27 отработали взлет в составе пары и полет на перехват воздушной цели. Пилоты ведущего и ведомого истребителей совершали постоянное противоракетное маневрирование до момента обнаружения и захвата условного противника прицельными комплексами самолетов, после чего произвели электронные пуски ракет.

Было также проведено тактическое учение с военнослужащими зенитного ракетного полка ЮВО, в ходе которого подразделения совершили марш в назначенный район и отразили удар средств воздушного нападения условного противника.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2045499@egNews






> *В Минобороны переданы два новых Су-35С*...


ОАК в мордокниге : новости , фото и видео  

https://www.facebook.com/UAC.RUSSIA

  
Так жэж в известном журнале : http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/

----------


## Avia M

17 июля, AEX.RU –  Минобороны России до конца 2015 года получит шесть модернизированных бомбардировщиков Дальней авиации Ту-22М3.
Минобороны России до конца года получит шесть модернизированных бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Там, за горизонтом...
17 июля, AEX.RU –  Минобороны РФ с 2023 года планирует ежегодно получать по три бомбардировщика Ту-160М2, сообщил в пятницу заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
Минобороны России планирует получать по три Ту-160М2 ежегодно с 2023 года - AEX.RU

----------


## Djoker

«Грачи» с усовершенствованной системой прицеливания завершают госиспытания | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»




> *«Грачи» с усовершенствованной системой прицеливания завершают госиспытания*
> 
> 
> 
> *Штурмовик Су-25 («Грач»), оснащенный специальной вычислительной подсистемой СВП-24-25, обеспечивающей более высокую точность прицеливания, проходит этап государственных испытаний*
> 
> Об этом  сообщил Интерфаксу-АВН генеральный директор компании «Гефест и Т» Александр Панин.   
> 
> «Завершение госиспытаний ожидается в третьем квартале после проведения нескольких десятков испытательных полетов», - сказал он.
> ...

----------


## OKA

"Ан-12 получил повреждения при аварийной посадке в Челябинской области

Москва. 17 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Военный самолет Ан-12 приземлился в Челябинске мимо взлетно-посадочной полосы и получил повреждения, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в экстренных службах.

По данным источника, самолет летел на аэродром "Чкаловский".

"Однако над Челябинской областью у него отказал один, затем второй двигатель. Экипаж принял решение об экстренной посадке на аэродроме "Баландино" (Челябинск), однако не смог совершить посадку на взлетно-посадочную полосу, а приземлился параллельно на грунт, уткнувшись в него носом, и увяз", - сказал источник.

Он сообщил, что в результате аварийной посадки никто не пострадал, однако аэропорт пришлось на некоторое время закрыть. Из-за этого один гражданский самолет пришлось направить на запасной аэродром.

Ранее в пятницу Минобороны РФ сообщило, что самолет Военно-транспортной авиации Ан-12 совершил вынужденную посадку в Челябинской области.

"Сегодня в 14:56 по московскому времени при выполнении планового полета из Омска в Москву у самолета Ан-12 произошло срабатывание сигнализации об отказе двух двигателей. Экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку на заранее определенный маршрутным заданием резервный аэродром в Челябинской области", - говорилось в сообщении управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ, которое поступило в "Интерфакс".

По информации Минобороны РФ, при посадке самолет выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы. "Разрушений на аэродроме нет. Никто из военнослужащих не пострадал. Причины авиационного инцидента установит специальная комиссия министерства обороны", - говорится в сообщении ведомства."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/454502


С форумавиа : 



"17 Июль 2015, 23:32  Евгения СТАНИНА



В Челябинске экстренно приземлился военно-транспортный самолёт Ан-12, выполнявший рейс из Омска в Москву.

Над Челябинской областью у воздушного судна отказали два двигателя и экипаж принял решение об экстренной посадке. На борту находились десять человек - пять членов экипажа и пять пассажиров.

- Ан-12 приземлился мимо взлётно-посадочной полосы, сел на грунт, уткнувшись в него носом, и увяз, - сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в экстренных службах.

Очевидцы прислали в редакцию E1.RU эксклюзивное видео: уральцам удалось заснять Ан-12 сразу после приземления.

В результате аварийного приземления никто не пострадал, но аэродром "Баландино" пришлось закрыть на несколько часов. Из-за этого один гражданский самолёт пришлось отправить на запасной аэродром.

- При посадке самолет выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы. Разрушений на аэродроме нет. Никто из военнослужащих не пострадал, - пояснили в пресс-службе Минобороны России.

Как сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны, специально созданная комиссия установит причины авиационного инцидента."

Видео здесь : Уральцы сняли на видео военный Ан-12, экстренно приземлившийся в Челябинске из-за отказа двигателей


http://russianplanes.net/images/to168000/167599.jpg



Добавили : 

   

https://vk.com/album-62674141_218677015

----------


## Djoker

Интересные фотографии | Страница 357 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## George

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Понятно. Благодарю за ответ...
 Кстати, а что с тем бортом, тоесть, с той версией что 8 июня 2015го на той же Украинке сгорел борт 05 Красный RF-94181 ???

----------


## Fencer

> Понятно. Благодарю за ответ...
>  Кстати, а что с тем бортом, тоесть, с той версией что 8 июня 2015го на той же Украинке сгорел борт 05 Красный RF-94181 ???


Да,этот Ту-95МС...

----------


## Djoker

> Кировским заводом «Маяк» не поставлены 326 управляемых ракет «Вихрь-1». Изготовленная матчасть испытаний не выдержала, характеристики не подтверждены. Догоночные графики предприятия сорваны.
> 
> Аналогичная ситуация сложилась и по поставкам ракет «Вихрь-1» концерном «Калашников». Не поставлено 1972 управляемые ракеты. Причины: слабая обработка конструкторской документации и не проведение полноценных мероприятий по постановке на производство.


Единый день приёмки военной продукции • Президент России

----------


## Avia M

Крым.
22 июля, AEX.RU –  Ударную авиационную группировку Военно-воздушных сил в Крыму в ближайшее время усилит эскадрилья дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3...
Авиагруппировку в Крыму скоро усилит эскадрилья самолетов Ту-22М3 - AEX.RU
"На данном этапе достаточно". Интересно, что прогнозируется далее (с какой целью полк)?

----------


## Muller

> Крым.
> 22 июля, AEX.RU –  Ударную авиационную группировку Военно-воздушных сил в Крыму в ближайшее время усилит эскадрилья дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3...
> Авиагруппировку в Крыму скоро усилит эскадрилья самолетов Ту-22М3 - AEX.RU
> "На данном этапе достаточно". Интересно, что прогнозируется далее (с какой целью полк)?


А мне интересно, "за чей счет банкет" будет. С Оленегорска остатки заберут? Или из Белой эскадрилью? Из Шайковки, вроде, забирать особо нечего....

----------


## Avia M

22 июля, AEX.RU –  Летчики истребителей Су-30СМ смешанного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, впервые выполнят дозаправку в воздухе...
Летчики истребителей Су-30СМ впервые отработают дозаправку в воздухе в Забайкалье - AEX.RU
Фото соответствующее  :Smile:

----------


## Muller

> 22 июля, AEX.RU –  Летчики истребителей Су-30СМ смешанного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, впервые выполнят дозаправку в воздухе...
> Летчики истребителей Су-30СМ впервые отработают дозаправку в воздухе в Забайкалье - AEX.RU
> Фото соответствующее


Там еще в тексте анонсирована "стрельба из пулемета" :-)

----------


## George

Говорят упавщий 3 Июля миг-29 из Кущевской имел б/н 42... не знаю насколько правда
А вот б/н рухнувщего Су-24М2 из Хурбы я так и не узнал...

----------


## ОБУ

А кущевке боевой упал или спарка?

----------


## bakulinks77

> А вот б/н рухнувщего Су-24М2 из Хурбы я так и не узнал...


Была инфа 39...

----------


## George

> А кущевке боевой упал или спарка?


Судя по всему боевой так как везде подчеркивалось что ПИЛОТУ удалось уцелеть 

да и кроме того кое  где упоминалось что "За штурвалом истребителя находился генерал-майор, начальник службы безопасности полетов авиации ВС РФ, летчик-снайпер Александр Берзан..."

Похоже что не спарка а боевой

Хотя не знаю на все 100 % что б/н 42. Может кто потвердит...

И да, я тоже наткнулся на инфу что Су-24М2 был 39 Белый. Похоже что так.

----------


## GThomson

> ... Су-24М2 был 39 Белый. Похоже что так.


Су-24М*2* 39 белый,
Ту-95МС*М* 77 красный,
Ан-12 в Челябинске, если не модернизированный, то тоже вчера с ремонта...

----------


## Let_nab

*Приблизившийся к США пилот Ту-95 поздравил американских летчиков с 4 июля*

Цинк: Officials: US jets scramble to intercept Russian bombers off California, Alaska coasts on July 4 | Fox News

​Пилот одного из двух российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95, которые приблизились 4 июля к побережью Калифорнии, передал по радио «зловещее» поздравление с Днем независимости США, сообщает Washington Free Beacon (Russian Bombers Flew Within 40 Miles of N. California Coast | Washington Free Beacon)  со ссылкой на осведомленные военные источники.

Один из членов российских экипажей вышел в эфир на аварийной частоте, когда к бомбардировщикам приблизились два американских истребителя F-15, высланные на перехват. Слова российского пилота американские военные расценили как завуалированную угрозу.

По сведениям издания, сообщение было следующим: «Доброе утро, американские пилоты! Мы здесь, чтобы поздравить вас с вашим Днем независимости 4 июля».

Ранее в тот же день два Ту-95 были зафиксированы недалеко от побережья Аляски. На их перехват высылались два истребителя F-22.

Источники телеканала Fox News, рассказавшие ему 6 июля об инцидентах, отметили, что российские самолеты не заходили в американское воздушное пространство, которое начинается за 12 миль от побережья, но не сказали, насколько близко к берегу были бомбардировщики.

По сведениям Washington Free Beacon, представители Пентагона и Северного командования Вооруженных сил США, расположенного в Колорадо, заявили на этой неделе, что перехват Ту-95 состоялся, когда они находились в 39 милях ​от побережья округа Мендосино к северу от Сан-Франциско.

ПС. Походу когда трус, то может послышится "угроза" и от банального поздравления "хеппи бюздей ту ю!"!

----------


## GThomson

> ...ПС. Походу когда трус, то может послышится "угроза" и от банального поздравления "хеппи бюздей ту ю!"!


а если балбес?
из старого анекдота: - в Средиземном море в нейтральных водах болтается куча кораблей 6-го Флота США и ВМФ СССР. 
в последнее воскресенье июля командир американского эсминца инструктирует экипаж:"- в последнее время русские какие-то агрессивные, ведут себя неадекватно и задиристо. чуть-что: "-боевая тревога! корабль к бою! свистать всех наверх! носовое, кормовое орудия, торпедные аппараты товсь!". 
соблюдать все правила морского этикета, в переговоры не вступать, говорить буду только я."
после обеда встречают потёртый советский БПК. некоторое время идут параллельными курсами, рассматривая друг-друга в бинокли. на мостике БПК качается суровый небритый командир.
американский кэп радостно кричит в мегафон: "- *хэлло рашен*!"
"что!!!! *херово покрашен?!!!* боевая тревога! корабль к бою! свистать всех наверх! носовое, кормовое орудия, торпедные аппараты товсь!" ...

----------


## Казанец

> на мостике БПК качается суровый небритый командир


Холодная война. Карибское море. В лабиринте архипелагов и одиночных островов курсом ост следует какой-то местный сухогруз. Внезапно прямо по курсу с бульканьем и шипением всплывает гигантский подводный ракетоносец ВМФ СССР.
Капитан подлодки в рупор с мостика:
- Э! До Никарагуа далеко?
Капитан сухогруза в некотором замешательстве:
- НикарагуА? М-м-м... Норд-вест, вест, зюйд, зюйд-вест, вест.
Капитан подлодки:
- Ты мне мОзги не ...би! Ты мне пальцем покажи!

----------


## GThomson

> ...Ты мне мОзги не ...би! Ты мне пальцем покажи!


вначале всплыла американская подлодка, с подобным вопросом обратился их капитан, услышав "Норд-вест, вест...", сказал ""Хоккей" и лодка погрузилась. 
а потом уже...

----------


## ОБУ

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Специалисты академии ВВС разработали комплекс для высокоточного оружия

----------


## OKA

> вначале всплыла американская подлодка, с подобным вопросом обратился их капитан, услышав "Норд-вест, вест...", сказал ""Хоккей" и лодка погрузилась. 
> а потом уже...


Офф-топично, конечно, но всё-таки "кто бросил валенком в пульт управления"))

----------


## OKA

"РФ собралась нивелировать ПРО США созданием гиперзвукового летательного аппарата

За последние 10 лет могло быть выполнено до шести пусков "объекта 4202" с помощью межконтинентальных баллистических ракет

Москва. 22 июля. INTERFAX.RU - В случае удачного завершения ведущейся в России опытно-конструкторской работы "4202" по разработке и созданию гиперзвукового летательного аппарата, создаваемая США система глобальной ПРО станет бессмысленной, заявил в среду "Интерфаксу" источник, знакомый с ситуацией.

"Если у России появится летательный аппарат, который уже получил известность как "объект 4202", способный на гиперзвуковой скорости совершать маневры по тангажу (вертикальная плоскость) и рысканию (горизонтальная плоскость), наша страна получит возможность решить задачу гарантированного преодоления любой перспективной системы ПРО", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.

По его оценке, перспективный российский гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат "позволит нивелировать боевой потенциал глобальной противоракетной обороны США и, по сути, сделает ее бессмысленной".

Ранее в открытой печати сообщалось, что за последние 10 лет могло быть выполнено до шести пусков "объекта 4202" с помощью межконтинентальных баллистических ракет (МБР) РС-18Б (УР-100Н УТТХ) с космодрома Байконур и позиционного района Домбаровского ракетного соединения. Последний по времени из них - в феврале текущего года. Официально о нем ничего не сообщалось.

Как отметил источник, "в этом году испытания "объекта 4202" будут продолжены". "По тематике гиперзвука активно работаем и мы, и американцы, причем все сталкиваются с большим числом проблем", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Говоря об "объекте 4202", он пояснил, что речь идет о достаточно старой разработке, "которую сейчас рассматривают как промежуточную на пути создания более современного боевого блока для существующих и перспективных тяжелых МБР, включая РС-28 "Сармат".

На недавнем Международном военно-морском салоне в Санкт-Петербурге генеральный директор корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" Борис Обносов заявил, что в России продолжаются работы по созданию гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов.

По имеющимся данным, "объект 4202" демонстрировался специалистам в закрытой части экспозиции военно-технического форума "Армия-2015", который прошел в июне в подмосковной Кубинке."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/455263

----------


## George

> Су-24М*2* 39 белый,
> Ту-95МС*М* 77 красный,
> Ан-12 в Челябинске, если не модернизированный, то тоже вчера с ремонта...


Ого, это новость для меня... а разве RF-94204 был МС*М* ???   :Eek:

----------


## GThomson

> Ого, это новость для меня... а разве RF-94204 был МС*М* ???


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

"Главком ВВС: Россия не собирается перебрасывать в Крым бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 Армия и ОПК  27 июля, 15:20 UTC+3

Имеющейся в Крыму группировки "достаточно, чтобы наше небо было светлым и голубым", заявил Виктор Бондарев

РЯЗАНЬ, 27 июля. /ТАСС/. Россия пока не собирается пополнять группировку авиации в Крыму бомбардировщиками Ту-22М3, заявил журналистам главком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Пока таких задач не ставили. Если они будут поставлены, мы должны их выполнить", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос относительно возможного перебазирования в Крым Ту-22М3.

Бондарев подчеркнул, что имеющейся в Крыму группировки "достаточно, чтобы наше небо было светлым и голубым".

Ранее сообщалось, что в рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности весной этого года в Крым временно перебрасывали десять бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3.

Проверка началась 16 марта по приказу президента РФ Владимира Путина. По данным источника в Минобороны РФ, в ней участвовало 76 тысяч военных.

"В рамках внезапной проверки боевой готовности Северного Флота и отдельных соединений западного военного округа 10 стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-22М3 Дальней авиации будут перебазированы на Крымский полуостров", - сказал источник. "

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Главком ВВС: Россия не собирается перебрасывать в Крым бомбардировщики Ту-22М3

----------


## Muller

> "Главком ВВС: Россия не собирается перебрасывать в Крым бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 Армия и ОПК  27 июля, 15:20 UTC+3
> 
> Имеющейся в Крыму группировки "достаточно, чтобы наше небо было светлым и голубым", заявил Виктор Бондарев
> 
> РЯЗАНЬ, 27 июля. /ТАСС/. Россия пока не собирается пополнять группировку авиации в Крыму бомбардировщиками Ту-22М3, заявил журналистам главком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Пока таких задач не ставили. Если они будут поставлены, мы должны их выполнить", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос относительно возможного перебазирования в Крым Ту-22М3.
> 
> Бондарев подчеркнул, что имеющейся в Крыму группировки "достаточно, чтобы наше небо было светлым и голубым".
> ...


Базирование Ту-22М3 в Крыму уже превратилось в какую-то журналистскую игру. Уже который раз за крайние полтора года следует сообщение, что всё, теперь точно разместят их в Крыму, инфа 100%!
Все дружно перепечатывают, происходит восторг и пророчества про то, что теперь румынам с их элементами ПРО точно конец, после следует официальное опровержение... Интересно, кто же этот первоисточник дезы?

----------


## OKA

> Базирование Ту-22М3 в Крыму уже превратилось в какую-то журналистскую игру. Уже который раз за крайние полтора года следует сообщение, что всё, теперь точно разместят их в Крыму, инфа 100%!
> Все дружно перепечатывают, происходит восторг и пророчества про то, что теперь румынам с их элементами ПРО точно конец, после следует официальное опровержение... Интересно, кто же этот первоисточник дезы?


Может амеры или турки попросили их особо не нервировать . А то типа трассу газу не откроют, или ещё что, да мало ли внешних факторов появилось. Оружие суръёзное. Вот почему "Крылья Тавриды" там не базируются- эт странно))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 27 июля. /ТАСС/. Концерн "Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ, входит в "Ростех") в течение года представит предложения по авионике и системе радиоэлектронной борьбы для стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160, производство которых решено возобновить. Об этом сообщил ТАСС советник первого заместителя главы концерна Владимир Михеев.

"Сейчас идет согласование всех конструкторских материалов, тактико-технических заданий и объема работ по этой машине. Я так думаю, в течение года мы все свои предложения выдадим, и через год будем четко понимать, что же будет стоять на борту этого самолета", - сказал он.

Михеев отметил, что КРЭТ будет создавать для Ту-160 новую авионику. "Одно дело - модернизировать бортовое оборудование по частям, и совсем другой подход - к созданию нового комплекса. При модернизации мы вынуждены обеспечивать работу старого и нового оборудования. И совершенно другое, когда делается все изначально новое. От прежнего Ту-160 останется только платформа, а на ней будет размещено более серьезное оборудование", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

В частности, новый Ту-160 получит принципиально новый комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы. "Элементы нового комплекса мы сейчас частично отрабатываем на самолете Т-50 (также известен как ПАК ФА - прим. ТАСС), мы что-то возьмем от комплекса "Гималаи", что-то там будет стоять от нового ПАК ДА. Это будет самолет с принципиально новыми возможностями", - подчеркнул Михеев.

Он также добавил, что работы над перспективным бомбардировщиком ПАК ДА не прекращаются, несмотря на решение возобновить выпуск Ту-160.

Ранее стало известно, что ВВС России планируют получить не менее 50 стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160. Позднее в Минобороны рассказали, что производиться будет обновленный вариант самолета - Ту-160М2, серийный выпуск которого начнется с 2023 года. При этом сроки работ по проекту ПАК ДА будут сдвинуты. До этого ожидалось, что бомбардировщики нового поколения начнут поступать в войска в 2023-2025 годах."


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - КРЭТ в течение года представит предложения по "начинке" обновленных ракетоносцев Ту-160

----------


## Avia M

> Базирование Ту-22М3 в Крыму уже превратилось в какую-то журналистскую игру. Уже который раз за крайние полтора года следует сообщение, что всё, теперь точно разместят их в Крыму, инфа 100%!
> Все дружно перепечатывают, происходит восторг и пророчества про то, что теперь румынам с их элементами ПРО точно конец, после следует официальное опровержение... Интересно, кто же этот первоисточник дезы?


"Пока таких задач не ставили"... Данное заявление не похоже на официальное опровержение (об отсутствии планов).

----------


## Muller

> "Пока таких задач не ставили"... Данное заявление не похоже на официальное опровержение (об отсутствии планов).


так или иначе, это обозначение официальной позиции.

----------


## Avia M

Формирование смешанного авиационного соединения началось в Восточном военном округе, первый новый штурмовой авиаполк будет базироваться на аэродроме Степь в Забайкалье.
Новый штурмовой авиаполк начали формировать в Забайкалье - AEX.RU

----------


## ОБУ

А с каких это пор ап стал авиационным соединением?

----------


## Panda-9

> А с каких это пор ап стал авиационным соединением?


Читайте внимательней. Из контекста следует, что формируемый первым ШАП затем войдет в состав будущей САД.

----------


## Muller

ого
штурмовиков из Домны заберут?

----------


## Fencer

В Минобороны РФ определили системные причины последних авиапроисшествий https://touch.news.mail.ru/politics/22834247/

----------


## OKA

"Самолеты МиГ-31БМ перехватили крылатые ракеты "противника" в небе над Бурятией Армия и ОПК 31 июля, 10:10 UTC+3

В учениях на полигоне Телемба участвуют 15 экипажей перехватчиков с авиабаз Канск и Сокол, а также боевые расчеты Новосибирской дивизии ПВО

МОСКВА, 31 июля. /ТАСС/. Истребители МиГ-31БМ на учениях в Бурятии перехватили крылатые ракеты условного противника при помощи самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50, сообщил журналистам помощник командующего войсками Центрального военного округа полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Экипажи МиГ-31БМ совершили вылеты с аэродрома Домна (Забайкальский край) и применяли ракеты класса "воздух- воздух" по целям, которые имитировали сверхзвуковые мишени "Армавир", - уточнил офицер.

По его словам, в учениях на полигоне Телемба участвуют 15 экипажей перехватчиков с авиабаз Канск (Красноярский край) и Сокол (Пермский край), а также боевые расчеты Новосибирской дивизии ПВО."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Самолеты МиГ-31БМ перехватили крылатые ракеты "противника" в небе над Бурятией

----------


## Avia M

1 августа.  Высотные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ впервые совершили перелет протяженностью 4000 км с дозаправками в воздухе.

 "Беспосадочный шестичасовой перелет протяженностью более 4000 км с тремя ночными дозаправками в воздухе по маршруту аэродром "Домна" (Забайкальский край) - аэродром "Сокол" (Пермский край) был выполнен впервые в практике эксплуатации боевых самолетов данного типа".
Перелет был выполнен в ходе летно-тактического учения.
Экипажи, успешно выполнившие задание, будут представлены к государственным наградам.
Российские МиГ-31БМ впервые совершили перелет на дистанцию четыре тысячи километров - AEX.RU

----------


## MAX

Про Ми-28 под Рязанью кто-нибудь в курсе? Какой борт и кто пилоты?
У меня товарищь там летает.

----------


## Djoker

Погиб полковник Игорь Бутенко.
samoletchik - Погиб Игорь Бутенко!

----------


## Djoker

> Старшего лейтенанта Александра Клепнова с места авиакатастрофы эвакуировали на вертолете.


Установлена личность пострадавшего при падении Ми-28Н летчика - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны озвучило вероятную причину катастрофы Ми-28Н в «Дубровичах»

Полеты Ми-28 в России приостановлены по решению главнокомандующего ВВС.

Министерство обороны называет предварительную причину катастрофы вертолета Ми-28Н во время показательных выступлений в Рязанской области.

- По предварительному докладу госпитализированного пилота вертолета Ми-28, при выполнении элемента высшего пилотажа, бортовая аварийная система оповещения вертолета сообщила об отказе системы гидроусиления, — сообщают информагентства со ссылкой на военное ведомство.

Как отмечают эксперты, эта причина может свидетельствовать об отсутствии ошибки в действиях пилотов, но об отказе техники.

- Фактически это означает, что из строя вышел винт машины, - прокомментировал LifeNews предварительную версию директор центра стратегической конъюнктуры, военный эксперт Иван Коновалов.

После катастрофы главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев распорядился временно приостановить полеты вертолетов Ми-28. "

Минобороны озвучило вероятную причину катастрофы Ми-28Н в «Дубровичах» - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS







Дополнения : 

http://twower.livejournal.com/575649.html

----------


## Djoker

Пилот покидает машину на 1:50

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще, это больше похоже на отказ трансмиссии.

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 3 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Назначен главнокомандующий Воздушно-космических сил, им стал генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев, заявил в понедельник министр обороны Сергей Шойгу на селекторном совещании в Национальном центре управления обороной.

"1 августа подписан указ президента РФ о назначении главнокомандующим Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-полковника Виктора Бондарева, начальником штаба - генерал-лейтенанта Павла Кураченко, заместителем главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами - командующего Космическими войсками генерал-лейтенанта Александра Головко", - сказал министр.

При этом он отметил, что действующая система управления силами и средствами авиации и противовоздушной обороны военных округов остается неизменной.

"Общее руководство воздушно-космической обороной по-прежнему осуществляется генеральным штабом, а непосредственное - главным командованием Воздушно-космических сил", - сказал Шойгу.
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/457612

Необходимо корректировать название темы?

----------


## Avia M

3 августа. Порядка 100 аэродромов, использующихся российскими Вооруженными силами, требуют капитального ремонта или реконструкции, заявил в понедельник министр обороны Сергей Шойгу на селекторном совещании в Национальном центре управления обороной.

"В настоящее время Воздушно-космическими силами используются 125 аэродромов. Из них 80% требуют капитального ремонта или реконструкции", - сказал министр.
В России будут реконструированы более 100 военных аэродромов - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

> ...Необходимо корректировать название темы?


Страшно подумать про название сайта))) Space-airforce тчк ру))) Aerospaceforce и тд.))

----------


## Avia M

4 августа. Источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе сообщил о планах авиаремонтного предприятия в Кубинке передать ВВС России первую партию модернизированных Су-25СМ3 до конца года...
ВВС России получат первую партию модернизированных Су-25СМ3 до конца года - AEX.RU

----------


## FLOGGER

> МО называет предварительную причину катастрофы вертолета Ми-28Н 
>  система оповещения вертолета сообщила об отказе системы гидроусиления, — сообщают информагентства со ссылкой на военное ведомство.


Может, все-таки, просто "гидросистема"?



> из строя вышел винт машины, - прокомментировал LifeNews предварительную версию директор центра стратегической конъюнктуры, военный эксперт Иван Коновалов.


Это термин был бы справедлив, ПМСМ, в одном случае-если бы ХВ сам по себе разлетелся бы. Но этого не было: ХВ был цел, он "из строя не выходил". Отсюда у меня два вывода:
1. Грош цена этому "эксперту".
2. Истинную причину пока почему-то оглашать не хотят.



> После катастрофы главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев распорядился временно приостановить полеты вертолетов Ми-28.


Это правильное решение.

----------


## L39aero

Разрушился промежуточный редуктор,на видео видно как открылся кожух и торчал вал!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Разрушился промежуточный редуктор


Да, это так.

----------


## OKA

> ..1. Грош цена этому "эксперту".
> 2. Истинную причину пока почему-то оглашать не хотят...


Экспертов нынче много... Может быть выводы расследования и огласят по его окончанию. 

Фото, видео и обсуждение присутствуют ещё в этой ветке : 

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...14/#post123226



Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2015 году - Страница 22

----------


## OKA

"Конкурс военных летчиков "Авиадартс-2015 ". Видеотрасляция 

Участники конкурса "Авиадартс-2015" из России, Белоруссии, Казахстана и Китая на полигоне Дубровичи в Рязанской области демонстрируют навыки летчиков ВВС, а также умение вести боевые действия в различной обстановке."


Конкурс военных летчиков "Авиадартс-2015 ". Видеотрасляция | РИА Новости


"Российские летчики на открытии "Авиадартса" показали атаку "неприятельского" аэродрома  Армия и ОПК   5 августа, 12:42 UTC+3

За действиями летчиков наблюдал министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу

ПОЛИГОН ДУБРОВИЧИ /Рязанская область/, 5 августа. /ТАСС/. Российские военные летчики продемонстрировали сегодня боевые возможности новейших самолетов и вертолетов на полигоне Дубровичи под Рязанью, где в рамках Армейских международных игр стартовал конкурс "Авиадартс".

Конкурс начался с тактического эпизода, в ходе которого экипажи самолетов выполнили бомбометание и пуски неуправляемых ракет по наземным целям. За действиями летчиков наблюдал министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.

Сначала пара истребителей МиГ-29 выполнила элементы воздушного боя, вслед за ними фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М нанесли удары по объектам условного противника. Кроме того, бомбовый удар по "неприятельской" бронетехнике нанесла группа дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3.

Кроме того, новейшие Су-34 атаковали объекты аэродрома условного противника под прикрытием также новых истребителей Су-35.

Экипаж военно-транспортного Ил-76 с высоты 300 метров высадил десант для захвата аэродрома, а штурмовики Су-25 и вертолеты Ка-52 нанесли удары по резервам "неприятеля".

Конкурс "Авиадартс" в этом году проходит в рамках начавшихся 1 августа Армейских международных игр. В состязаниях по летному мастерству участвуют более 100 летчиков, которые используют больше десятка типов самолетов и вертолетов. Вместе с военными из России в конкурсе принимают участие их коллеги из Китая, Казахстана и Белоруссии.'

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/2166333

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня встретил своего бывшего сослуживца-пенсионера и он затронул темку про упавший Ми-28, инфа из источников приближённых к расследованию.
Значит всё произошло просто банально в "западло". Одно "западло" наложилось на другое, что бывает редко. Серьёзной поломки не было. Я не вертолётчик, но "на пальцах" мне объяснил так, что там две цепи, одна порвалась, что не является серьёзной поломкой и с ней вертолёт вполне управляем, функционален и может выполнять боевую задачу и это сделано и учтено по схеме его живучести. Однако "западло" первое, что порвавшаяся цепь отлетела на вал, который её провернул на себе и пошёл клином, повредило крепление его и движка.. Однако это тоже всё сделано и учтено в системе живучести, вертолёт остался управляем и начал снижение, поэтому лётчики его не покинули. Второе "западло" - грубо сели прямо на пенёк, от этого неудачного приземления повредило топливный бак и начался пожар. Лётчики все были живы и после этого приземления. Начали покидать машину. Первым начал выходить полковник и тут третье "западло" - ему ещё вращающимся винтом ударило по голове и он потерял сознание... Старлей выскочил второй и отбежав увидел что командир лежит в огне, он ломанулся его спасать, но уже огонь полностью полыхал и он просто ничего не мог сделать... На видео видно как он снял парашют и пытался вернуться... Но... Так что сгорел полковник, то как без сознания был... То есть, из вполне рабочей ситуации получилась серьёзная трагедия именно из-за стечения неудачных случайных обстоятельств наложившихся одно на другое... Всё...

----------


## Avia M

6 августа. Российские летчики показали лучший результат на Международном конкурсе летного мастерства «Авиадартс» в общем зачете, второе место — у Китая, третье — у Казахстана...
Российские летчики показали лучший результат в общем зачете на международном конкурсе "Авиадартс" - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

> А сегодня 24-ка... Экипаж погиб ...
> ТАСС: Происшествия - Самолет Су-24М разбился при взлете в Хабаровском крае, оба пилота погибли


Вчера,т.е. 6 августа (ровно через месяц после катастрофы) в Хурбе были плановые полеты...

----------


## AVaTar

Есть ещё одно "западло": одна из лопастей отломилась не полностью, остался болтающийся отломок. Он и ударил по голове. Вероятно, ЧМТ была фатальной

----------


## GThomson

> Есть ещё одно "западло": одна из лопастей отломилась не полностью, остался болтающийся обломок. Он и ударил по голове. Вероятно, ЧМТ была фатальной


если внимательно смотреть видео вертолёта на земле после падения, то видно, что свисающий и болтающийся обломок лопасти, вначале ударил, чиркнул по открывающейся двери оператора и перелетел на правый борт. возможно, удар рикошетом, совпал с открытием двери командира...

----------


## Let_nab

*Лётчики ВМФ сбрасывали на учениях бомбы с надписями «За Сталина» и «На Берлин»*

Портал Flot.com опубликовал фотографии с учения авиации ВМФ на Балтийском флоте. На подвешенных к боевым машинам бомбах хорошо видны надписи «За Сталина» и «На Берлин». Об этом пишет газета Взгляд.
«На Балтийском флоте проходят совместные сборы по бомбардировочной и ракетной подготовке авиации ВМФ. В сборах принимают участие более 20 экипажей с Балтийского, Северного, Черноморского и Тихоокеанского флотов, а также 859 Центра боевой подготовки и переучивания лётного состава», – сообщил портал в пятницу.
«В ходе сборов лётчики отрабатывают нанесение ракетных и бомбовых ударов с самолётов Су-24 и Ан-26 и вертолётов Ми-24 и Ка-27. Бомбометание с самолётов Ан-26 отрабатывается впервые за последние 20 лет», – уточнил Flot.com.

- http://topwar.ru/80231-letchiki-vmf-...na-berlin.html



Использованы фотографии:Центральный Военно-Морской Портал, Георгий Томин

----------


## Pilot

По Ми-28 почти так, но не совсем. Выводов комиссии еще нет. Скорее всего, трос соскочил и намотался на вал , вал скрутило и хвостовой винт остался без привода. все это произошло в верхней точке, когда скорость близка к 0. Именно это было самой большой проблемой. Потом падение, вихревое кольцо в конце. Скорость снижения с 36 упала до 18 м\с. Злосчастный пенек, который порвал баки. Командир оставался перед выбором - рискнуть и выбраться пока вращается винт или сгореть в кабине. Горела правая сторона и ветер дул сзади слева, как раз на кабину пламя перебрасывал. Поэтому он вышел, но получил удар по голове в районе основания черепа. Упал в 1,5 метрах от машины уже мертвым. Тело сильно обгорело. Хоронили в закрытом гробу. Оператор не смог сразу покинуть машину, тк дважды лопасть била по его двери и закрывала ее. Поэтому подышал с масочкой и вышел. На похоронах от главкомата никого не было вообще! Даже от армейской авиации. Как могло произойти такое с вертолетом, у которого налет меньше 150 часов тоже вопрос. Ну и главный вопорс по системным проблемам. У центра, как и у Кубинки, нет своей матчасти. Торжок получал вертолеты из первой и второй серии ( они благополучно отходили свое) и третьей четвертой. из них летающих может пара. Поэтому технику берут из строевых частей. Кто и как ее обслуживает там, никто не знает. А для пилотажной группы надо более пристально за техникой смотреть

----------


## Pilot

На российскую авиабазу в Армении поступили обновленные истребители МиГ-29 - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 10 августа. ИТЕРФАКС-АВН - На военном аэродроме Эребуни летчики российской авиационной военной базы Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Республике Армения приступили к облету прошедших капитальный ремонт истребителей четвертого поколения МиГ-29, сообщает пресс-служба ЮВО.

"В ходе облета новых модернизированных самолетов в условиях высокогорья и жаркого климата пилоты проведут диагностику узлов и агрегатов истребителей МиГ-29 при взлете, пилотировании на низких и предельных высотах, малых и больших скоростных показателях, переворотах, разворотах и при посадке истребителя", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.

В сообщении отмечается, что в течение месяца специалисты инженерно-технической службы соединения собрали современные самолеты и провели полный комплекс работ: проверили работоспособность всех систем, агрегатов, узлов и оборудования, а также осмотрели двигатели, топливные баки, заменили масла и специальные жидкости. Это было сделано для определения технического состояния авиационной техники и подготовки их к безотказной работе в жарких летних и высокогорных условиях.

"После совершения облета самолетов МиГ-29 им будут нанесены бортовые номера, освящены помощником командира российской военной базы по работе с верующими военнослужащими архимандритом Андреем (Вац) и присвоены имена святых небесных покровителей", - сообщает пресс-служба.

----------


## Pilot

Армия ВВС и ПВО сформирована на западе России

 Командующим армией назначен генерал-майор Александр Дуплинский



Москва. 10 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Легендарная шестая Ленинградская Краснознаменная армия Военно-воздушных сил и Противовоздушной обороны вновь сформирована на западе России, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в понедельник начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Олег Кочетков.

"В состав объединения вошли соединения и воинские части первого командования ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа, дислоцированные на территории 28 субъектов Российской Федерации Северно-Западного и Центрального федеральных округов. Среди них соединения истребительной, бомбардировочной, военно-транспортной и армейской авиации, а также соединения радиотехнических и зенитно-ракетных войск", - сказал О.Кочетков.

По его словам, на вооружении армии современные авиационные комплексы Су-34, Су-35С, Су-30СМ, вертолеты Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-8МТВ5, зенитные ракетные системы С-300 и С-400 "Триумф", зенитные ракетно-пушечные комплексы "Панцирь-С", а также другая современная боевая техника.

"В зоне ответственности объединения - воздушное пространство Российской Федерации на площади около 2 миллионов квадратных километров и свыше 3 тыс. км государственной границы", - сказал О.Кочетков.

Он отметил, что создание 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО позволит повысить эффективность управления войсками и силами, а также организовать качественное межвидовое взаимодействие соединений ВВС и ПВО ЗВО с соединениями Сухопутных войск и Военно-морского флота на западе России.

"Штаб вновь сформированного объединения расположен в Санкт-Петербурге. Командующим армией назначен генерал-майор Александр Дуплинский", - сказал О.Кочетков.

6-я армия ВВС и ПВО была сформирована 1 июня 1998 года путсм слияния 76-й Краснознамснной воздушной армии и 6-й Краснознамснной отдельной армии ПВО. В 2005 году указом президента РФ за массовый героизм и отвагу, стойкость и мужество, проявленные личным составом армии в годы Великой Отечественной войны по защите неба города Ленинграда, и учитывая ес заслуги в мирное время, армии присвоено почстное наименование "Ленинградская". В связи с дальнейшим реформированием Вооруженных сил России в 2009 году на базе армии было сформировано 1-е командование ВВС и ПВО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На подвешенных к боевым машинам бомбах хорошо видны надписи «За Сталина» и «На Берлин». Об этом пишет газета Взгляд.


Не от великого ума.

----------


## AndyK

> Не от великого ума.


Юмор в армии пока не отменяли  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

*С праздником!!!*

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны России ускорило модернизацию штурмовиков Су-25 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## leha-lp

> А для пилотажной группы надо более пристально за техникой смотреть


Мысль великая...
По вашему мнению в ВВС должен быть двойной стандарт подготовки АТ, на войну один, на пилотаж другой...
Даже не смешно за вас...

----------


## Pilot

а мне смешно за Вас, если Вы не знаете уровень подготовки тех состава в строевых частях и как они проводят регламенты на технике.

----------


## leha-lp

> а мне смешно за Вас, если Вы не знаете уровень подготовки тех состава в строевых частях и как они проводят регламенты на технике.



А так пилотажникам еще и техников вундеркиндов надо, не таких как у всего остального состава ВКС(ВВС), у них ведь наверное и кровь другого цвета:)))
Им наверное еще и ФАП ИАО отдельный написать, уникальные же..

----------


## GThomson

> ...они проводят регламенты на технике.


так говорят автомобилисты и ракетчики.

----------


## Djoker

> *Россия заключит контракт на поставку МиГ-35С не ранее 2018 года*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 12 авг — РИА Новости. Минобороны России планирует не ранее 2018 года заключить первый контракт на закупку многоцелевых истребителей МиГ-35С, будет приобретено свыше 30 самолетов, сообщил в среду журналистам главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Самолет МиГ-35С создается в опытно-конструкторской работе по заказу Минобороны России со сроком окончания — 2017 год. После завершения государственных испытаний самолет МиГ-35С будет принят на вооружение с дальнейшим финансированием закупок свыше 30 единиц. Контракт на закупку самолетов МиГ-35С планируется заключить с 2018 года", — сказал Бондарев.


Россия заключит контракт на поставку МиГ-35С не ранее 2018 года | РИА Новости

----------


## Д.Срибный

> *Лётчики ВМФ сбрасывали на учениях бомбы с надписями «За Сталина» и «На Берлин»*
> 
> Вложение 65850Вложение 65851
> 
> Использованы фотографии:Центральный Военно-Морской Портал, Георгий Томин


Немецкая газета Bild откликнулась статьей: Makabres Manöver in Russland! Luftwaffe trainiert mit „Nach Berlin!“-Bomben - Politik Ausland - Bild.de

----------


## OKA

> Немецкая газета Bild откликнулась статьей: Makabres Manöver in Russland! Luftwaffe trainiert mit „Nach Berlin!“-Bomben - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


"Агрессивность Кремля", траляля, ага , с больной головы на здоровую . Нищая, бедная германщина испужалась российской "агрессии")) Про "культ диктатора Сталина", шпионский корабль и агрессивность в Атлантике и Арктике тоже не забыли)) Сначала бомбы "За Сталина", потом миллионы изнасилованных немок( а теперь ещё и афро-арабонемок бггг)) и бросок на Ла-Манш)) Пропаганда в классическом виде.

http://vz.ru/politics/2015/8/12/760781.html


"В России 14:33, 12 августа 2015

Минобороны РФ назвало фотомонтажом надпись "На Берлин" на бомбах

Москва. 12 августа. INTERFAX.RU - В Минобороны РФ назвали глупостью сообщения немецких журналистов о том, что на учениях российских ВВС к самолетам якобы прикреплялись бомбы с надписью "На Берлин!".

"Это или просто глупость, или фотомонтаж, или желание просто поиграть на антироссийских настроениях", - сказал "Интерфаксу" в среду источник в российском военном ведомстве.

По словам собеседника агентства, "хорошо известно, что ни во время хранения на складах, ни тем более во время учебных мероприятий никакие надписи на боеприпасы не наносятся".

Кроме того, отметил представитель российского военного ведомства, "никаких немецких журналистов ни на одном из последних учений ВВС РФ не было".

Ранее немецкие СМИ сообщили, что обнаружили на фотографии с тренировок российской авиации в Калининградской области надписи на авиаснарядах «На Берлин!» и «За Сталина!». "

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/459749

 Можно ещё "На Вашингтон" надписи сделать, или "За Мистрали" , или "За Пятачка")) Бонбы всё равно взорвутся на полигонах, кто там разберёт))

----------


## OKA

"На российской авиационной  базе Эребуни в Республике Армения проходят торжественные мероприятия, посвященные 103-й годовщину образования Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России.

Праздник начался с торжественного выноса Боевого знамени части и митинга, в котором приняли участие военнослужащие, члены их семей и приглашенные гости.

С праздничными показательными выступлениями перед гостями выступили военнослужащие разведывательного подразделения и коллективы художественной самодеятельности Республики Армения.

Летчики,  в свою очередь,  продемонстрировали свое мастерство в небе над Ереваном на сверхзвуковых фронтовых истребителях МиГ-29 при отработке фигур высшего пилотажа на малых высотах.

Также на аэродроме прошел ритуал освящения шести новых истребителей МиГ-29, прибывших на авиабазу после капитального ремонта. Помощник командира соединения по работе с верующими военнослужащими архимандрит Андрей (Вац) окропил истребители святой водой и присвоил им имена святых небесных покровителей.

На борту самолетов летчики планируют разместить лики святых небесных покровителей Георгия Победоносца, Андрея Боголюбского, Сергия Радонежского, Даниила Московского, Иоана Воина и княгини Ольги.

Ранее трем прибывшим в соединение самолетам уже были присвоены имена святых небесных покровителей Александра Невского, Дмитрия Донского и Меркурия Смоленского, лики которых уже нанесены на фюзеляжах истребителей.

«В настоящее время летчики авиационного соединения  совершенствуют летную и наземную выучку в простых и сложных метеоусловиях в дневное и ночное время суток. С начала летнего периода обучения, каждый летчик провел в небе в среднем около 50 часов. В пять раз увеличилось количество учебно-боевых вылетов, обеспечивающих тактические и специальные учения мотострелковых подразделений, проходящих на полигонах «Камхуд» и «Алагяз». К середине осени текущего года запланировано перемещение на авиабазу Эребуни эскадрильи вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-2, которые также войдут в состав российской военной базы в Республике Армения», – рассказал, выступая на митинге,  командира авиабазы  полковник Александр Петров.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"


На российской авиабазе в Армении отмечают 103-ю годовщину образования ВВС России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"В ЮВО проводится летно-тактическое учение с оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией 12.08.2015 (08:48)

В Южном военном округе проводятся плановые летно-тактические учения (ЛТУ), в которых задействовано свыше 300 пилотов, бортовых специалистов и специалистов наземных служб авиационных воинских частей 4 Армии ВВС и ПВО дислоцированных в Ростовской области. В учении задействовано около 20 летательных аппаратов, среди них фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М. транспортные вертолеты Ми-8 и транспортно-десантные Ми-26.

Во время полетов на учебно-боевое применение на авиационный полигон «Копанской», расположенный в Краснодарском крае, экипажам фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М предстоит выполнить прицельное бомбометание по полноразмерным мишеням, имитирующим инженерные укрепления, живую силу и технику условного противника. Бомбометание будет проходить на высотах от 500 метров до 2 км. Помимо практического бомбометания, летчики отработают   приемы ухода от средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника.

В ходе ЛТУ экипажи армейской авиации совершат около 50 вертолетовылетов, при этом отработают задачи по доставке личного состава, имущества и тяжелых грузов на внешней подвеске к месту проведения учения, посадку на неподготовленные площадки, а также поиск и эвакуацию пострадавших. При этом пилоты будут действовать в обстановке, максимально приближенной к боевой.

Основными целями подобных учений являются совершенствование летной подготовки экипажей оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации, а также способов боевого применения авиационной техники.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2049523@egNews

----------


## Djoker

> *Завершена модернизация первого учебно-боевого штурмовика Су-25УБ
> 
> Первый двухместный учебно-боевой штурмовик Су-25УБ ВВС России прошел модернизацию*
> 
> 
> 
> Об этом  сообщил Интерфаксу-АВН источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе. «В настоящее время идет приемка самолета военными для проведения летных испытаний и комплексной оценки проведенной модернизации», - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> По его словам, начало летных испытаний модернизированного Су-25УБ ожидается в августе текущего года.
> ...


Завершена модернизация первого учебно-боевого штурмовика Су-25УБ | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## FLOGGER

> Юмор в армии пока не отменяли


Как и дураков. К сожалению.

----------


## OKA

> Как и дураков. К сожалению.


"Военные США пишут на бомбах и ракетах оскорбления в адрес Парижа  18:56, 14 марта 2003



Фото с сайта www.pixunlimited.co.uk

Американские военные возобновили старую армейскую традицию - расписывать оскорбительными для врага изречениями боеприпасы, предназначенные для применения в ближайших боях.

Речь идет о высокоточных лазерных бомбах и крылатых ракетах, которые должны будут обрушиться на Ирак.

Однако, как отмечается на сайте Times Online, на этот раз американцы упоминают в своих опусах не только Багдад и его хозяина, но и проштрафившихся союзников по НАТО.

Так, по данным корреспондента издания, на одной из сверхмощных авиабомб, хранящихся на складе 332-й авиационной дивизии ВВС США, расквартированной в районе Персидского залива, была обнаружена надпись "оскорбительного сексуального содержания", адресованная Франции.

"Я думаю, что это уже лишнее, Франция все еще наш союзник" - прокомментировал находку заместитель начальника хранилища.

Однако по общему мнению военных, в самой традиции нет ничего предосудительного, так как она является своеобразным видом примитивного искусства.

Так, во время Первой мировой войны снаряды и бомбы пестрели надписями, вроде "Подарок для Кайзера". Причем, многие были выполнены фабричным способом. Вторая мировая война пополнила список лозунгов призывами "Лови, Адольф", которые потом успешно цитировались во время военных действий в Заливе в 1991 году.

Отличительной особенностью войны с талибами стало появление многочисленных безадресных повествовательных надписей, вроде "Я люблю Нью-Йорк" или просто "Пожарное управление Нью-Йорка"."

Военные США пишут на бомбах и ракетах оскорбления в адрес Парижа: Мир: Lenta.ru

Это умные дураки или как? Или им можно, потому что "запад"?

----------


## OKA

"Главком ВКС РФ: основные работы по ПАК ДА начнутся после 2021 года 12:00 12.08.2015

Главком Воздушно-космических сил РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев рассказал, что часть опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию ПАК ДА компания "Туполев" выполняет уже сейчас, а Минпромторгом России проводятся работы по созданию базовых технологий в обеспечение производства ПАК ДА.

МОСКВА, 12 авг — РИА Новости. Основные этапы опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию новейшего российского стратегического бомбардировщика ПАК ДА будут проводиться после 2021 года, сообщил журналистам в среду главком Воздушно-космических сил РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

Ранее заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов сообщил, что сроки создания ПАК ДА сдвинутся из-за возобновления производства модернизированных стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160М2 в 2023 году.

"С учетом проводимого Минпромторгом России комплекса работ, основные этапы опытно-конструкторской работы по созданию ПАК ДА планируется выполнять после 2021 года", — сказал Бондарев.

Он добавил, что часть опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию ПАК ДА компания "Туполев" выполняет уже сейчас, а Минпромторгом России проводятся работы по созданию базовых технологий в обеспечение производства ПАК ДА."

Главком ВКС РФ: основные работы по ПАК ДА начнутся после 2021 года | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

> Список членов экипажа рухнувшего под Хабаровском ТУ-95МС - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS
> 
> Двое членов экипажа Ту-95, разбившегося под Хабаровском, погибли | РИА Новости
> 
> У погибшего командира разбившегося Ту-95 не раскрылся парашют - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS


Расследование причин крушения бомбардировщика Ту-95 под Хабаровском скоро завершится / ИА "Амур.инфо"

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ка-52 авиабазы армейской авиации ВВО приступили к групповым учебно-тренировочным полетам  13.08.2015 (07:49)

В Хабаровском крае экипажи ударных вертолетов Ка-52 авиабазы армейской авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО) приступили к групповым учебно-тренировочным полетам.

Летчики, осуществляя групповой вылет, согласно полетному заданию выполняют различные виды пилотажа, учатся вести разведку с воздуха. Полеты проходят в районе аэродрома «Хабаровск-Центральный».

Напомним, в июне текущего года. вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступили на вооружение авиабазы армейской авиации ВВО в Хабаровске в рамках перевооружения на новые образцы военной техники и усиления авиационной составляющей.

Летный состав прошел переподготовку на новые вертолеты в центре применения авиации Военно-воздушных сил России в городе Торжке.

Разведывательно-ударный вертолет Ка-52 «Аллигатор» — многоцелевой всепогодный боевой вертолет, прозванный за огневую мощь «летающим танком».

Он является двухместной модификацией ударного вертолета Ка-50 «Черная акула» и отличается от предшественника двигателями, а также формой вертолета и оборудованием.

Наличие второго места для оператора вооружения, расширяет функциональность Ка-52 от ударного вертолета до разведывательной и командирской машины, способной выполнять разведку, целеуказание и координацию действий группы вертолетов. Машина способна поражать бронированную и небронированную технику, живую силу и воздушные цели на поле боя.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ка-52 авиабазы армейской авиации ВВО приступили к групповым учебно-тренировочным полетам : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Назначен новый командир российской авиабазы «Кант» в Киргизской Республике  13.08.2015 (11:48)

Приказом Министра обороны Российской Федерации командиром российской авиационной базы «Кант», дислоцированной в Киргизской Республике,  назначен полковник Александр Орлов. Завтра он будет представлен личному составу части и приступит к исполнению служебных обязанностей.

Александр Филиппович Орлов родился в 1971 г. в поселке Онохой, Республика Бурятия. Окончил Уфимское высшее военное авиационное училище лётчиков по специальности «лётчик-инженер» и Военно-воздушную академию.

Прошёл служебный путь от лётчика-оператора вертолёта Ми-24 до начальника штаба вертолётного полка. Участник боевых действий, награждён государственными наградами. Женат, воспитывает дочь.

Авиабаза «Кант» структурно входит в состав 14-й армии ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа, является авиационным компонентом Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания и участвует в обеспечении безопасности территории и воздушного пространства государств-участников Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности. На вооружении соединения – штурмовики Су-25СМ и вертолёты Ми-8МТВ.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа"

Назначен новый командир российской авиабазы «Кант» в Киргизской Республике : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Muller

> На российскую авиабазу в Армении поступили обновленные истребители МиГ-29 - Минобороны РФ
> 
> 
> 
> Москва. 10 августа. ИТЕРФАКС-АВН - На военном аэродроме Эребуни летчики российской авиационной военной базы Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Республике Армения приступили к облету прошедших капитальный ремонт истребителей четвертого поколения МиГ-29, сообщает пресс-служба ЮВО.
> 
> "В ходе облета новых модернизированных самолетов в условиях высокогорья и жаркого климата пилоты проведут диагностику узлов и агрегатов истребителей МиГ-29 при взлете, пилотировании на низких и предельных высотах, малых и больших скоростных показателях, переворотах, разворотах и при посадке истребителя", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.
> 
> В сообщении отмечается, что в течение месяца специалисты инженерно-технической службы соединения собрали современные самолеты и провели полный комплекс работ: проверили работоспособность всех систем, агрегатов, узлов и оборудования, а также осмотрели двигатели, топливные баки, заменили масла и специальные жидкости. Это было сделано для определения технического состояния авиационной техники и подготовки их к безотказной работе в жарких летних и высокогорных условиях.
> ...


а сколько именно бортов получили, известно?

----------


## OKA

> а сколько именно бортов получили, известно?


"...Также на аэродроме прошел ритуал освящения шести новых истребителей МиГ-29, прибывших на авиабазу после капитального ремонта. Помощник командира соединения по работе с верующими военнослужащими архимандрит Андрей (Вац) окропил истребители святой водой и присвоил им имена святых небесных покровителей.

На борту самолетов летчики планируют разместить лики святых небесных покровителей Георгия Победоносца, Андрея Боголюбского, Сергия Радонежского, Даниила Московского, Иоана Воина и княгини Ольги.

Ранее трем прибывшим в соединение самолетам уже были присвоены имена святых небесных покровителей Александра Невского, Дмитрия Донского и Меркурия Смоленского, лики которых уже нанесены на фюзеляжах истребителей..."

На российской авиабазе в Армении отмечают 103-ю годовщину образования ВВС России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами представил нового начальника Липецкого авиацентра  13.08.2015 (13:18)

Сегодня в Липецке на военном аэродроме главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами представил нового начальника 4-го Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Министерства обороны Российской Федерации личному составу авиацентра.

Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 4 июля 2015 г. на должность начальника центра назначен генерал-майор Сергей Кобылаш.

Кобылаш Сергей Иванович родился 1 апреля 1965 года в Одессе. Окончил Ейское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков имени В.М. Комарова (1987), Военно-воздушную академию им. Ю.А. Гагарина (1994), Военную академию Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил РФ (2012).

Службу проходил на должностях летчика, старшего летчика, командира звена, заместителя командира эскадрильи, командира эскадрильи,  заместителя командира полка, командира полка, командира базы 1-го разряда, начальника отдела оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации Главного командования Военно-воздушных сил, заместителя начальника авиации ВВС, начальника авиации ВВС.

Имеет квалификацию летчика-снайпера. Общий налет — более 1500 часов. Освоил следующие типы авиационной техники: Л-29, Су-7, Су-17 и его модификации, Су-25.

Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 14 октября 2008 г. за участие в контртеррористической операции на Северном Кавказе присвоено звание Героя Российской Федерации. Награжден также орденом Мужества, орденом «За военные заслуги», медалью «За отвагу» и другими ведомственными медалями.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2050029@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Smit_Smitty LJ - «Если не будут летать наши самолеты, то полетят чужие» — военные летчики России отмечают День ВВС

----------


## OKA

"Самолет Ил-76МД-90А, названный в честь конструктора Ливанова, совершил первый полет  15 августа, 21:51 UTC+3

Этот лайнер станет вторым, который будет передан Минобороны в рамках контракта на 39 Ил-76МД-90А стоимостью 140 млрд рублей

УЛЬЯНОВСК, 15 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Хороших/. Лайнер Ил-76МД-90А, получивший имя конструктора Ливанова, впервые поднялся в воздух. Об этом сообщил участникам праздничных мероприятий в честь Дня Воздушного флота России гендиректор предприятия "Авиастар-СП" Сергей Дементьев.

"Лайнер совершил свой первый полет 14 августа и провел в небе 7,5 часов. Экипаж корабля выполнил все запланированные задания", - отметил он.

На ежегодном авиасалоне в Ульяновске, который традиционно проводится по случаю Дня воздушного флота, командующий военно-транспортной авиацией ВВС России Владимир Бенедиктов передал сертификат о присвоении лайнеру имени Виктора Ливанова вдове конструктора Татьяне Филипповой. Гендиректор "Ил" Сергей Вельможкин отметил, что инициатива присвоения лайнеру имени Ливанова принадлежит авиастроителям.

Этот лайнер станет вторым, который будет передан Минобороны в рамках контракта на 39 Ил-76МД-90А стоимостью 140 млрд рублей. До конца года военные должны получить еще один Ил-76 новой модификации..."

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Самолет Ил-76МД-90А, названный в честь конструктора Ливанова, совершил первый полет

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Пилотажная группа "Крылья Тавриды" впервые продемонстрируют свое мастерство на авиасалоне МАКС-2015



Москва. 18 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Четыре пилотажных группы Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) примут участие в международном авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2015, который пройдет в конце августа в подмосковном Жуковском, сообщил официальный представитель Воздушно-космических сил полковник Игорь Климов.

"Впервые участие в авиасалоне примет новая пилотажная группа "Крылья Тавриды", которая выполнит пролет в составе шести экипажей на современных учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130", - сказал "Интерфаксу-АВН" офицер.

И.Климов сообщил также, что в рамках предстоящего мероприятия летчики авиагрупп "Русские витязи", "Стрижи" и "Соколы России" продемонстрируют групповые перестроения в воздухе, фигуры "Петля Нестерова", "Синхронные бочки", "Вираж", "Роспуск" и др.

----------


## Pilot

Военные летчики в ходе учений на юге России провели прицельное бомбометание



Москва. 20 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Ряд специальных задач, в том числе прицельное бомбометание по объектам "противника" выполнили экипажи ВВС на юге России, информирует Минобороны РФ.

"Экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 и Су-24М на полигоне Копанский в Краснодарском крае выполнили прицельное бомбометание по полноразмерным мишеням, имитирующим инженерные укрепления, живую силу и технику условного противника", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы Южного военного округа, которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

В маневрах задействовано около 1500 летчиков, бортовых специалистов и работников наземных служб. В них принимают участие свыше 80 летательных аппаратов.

В пресс-службе также сообщили, что лстчикам штурмовиков Су-25, Су-25СМ в ходе учений "предстоит поддержать сухопутные войска, выполнив бомбометание и пуски неуправляемых ракет по мишеням различного типа на полигоне Чауда".

"В свою очередь, пилоты истребителей Су-27 и Су-30СМ выполнят поиск, сопровождение и уничтожение воздушных целей управляемыми ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" на так называемых догонных курсах", - информирует штаб округа.

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н и Ми-35М отработали элементы простого и сложного пилотирования, а также действия в составе звеньев при совместном маневрировании и заходе на цель. На этапе боевого применения экипажи вертолетов провели разведку и огневое поражение целей условного противника на полигоне Тарское в Северной Осетии, говорится в сообщении.

В ходе мансвров лстчики отрабатывают поставленные задачи в составе штатных подразделений - пары, звена, эскадрильи, а также полка.

Основные цели учений - совершенствование летной натренированности экипажей и навыков боевого применения авиационной техники, а также повышение мастерства молодых лстчиков, сказано в пресс-релизе.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 22 августа. /ТАСС/. Шестая армия ВВС и ПВО вновь сформирована в Западном военном округе /ЗВО/. Об этом журналистам сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЗВО Олег Кочетков.

"На сегодняшний день в Западном военном округе вновь сформирована 6 Ленинградская Краснознаменная армия ВВС и ПВО, в состав которой вошли соединения истребительной, бомбардировочной, военно-транспортной и армейской авиации", - сказал Кочетков.

По его словам, на вооружении легендарного подразделения стоят самолеты Су-34, Су-35С, Су-30СМ, вертолеты Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Ми-35, комплексы ПВО С-300, С-400 и другие.

22 августа отмечается 151-я годовщина со дня образования Западного военного округа.

Более 8 тыс. образцов вооружения и техники поступит в ЗВО до конца года

Как сообщил Кочетков, в войска ЗВО до конца года поступят свыше 8 тыс. образцов вооружения и военной техники. 

По его словам, в округ продолжают поступать новейшие образцы вооружения и военной техники. Среди них многоцелевые сверхманевренные истребители поколения "4++" Су-35С, вертолеты Ми-28Н, реактивные системы залпового огня "Торнадо-Г", комплексы С-400 и "Панцирь-С", танки Т-72Б3 и другие.

"До конца года округ получит свыше восьми тысяч образцов вооружения и военной техники", - сказал Кочетков.

22 августа отмечается 151-я годовщина со дня образования Западного военного округа."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - В Западном военном округе вновь сформирована Шестая армия ВВС и ПВО


"В Южном военном округе (ЮВО) завершается подготовка к масштабному учению войск ПВО и авиации округа с боевыми пусками ракет, которое пройдет в начале сентября.

В настоящее время с воинскими частями и подразделениями войсковой ПВО  проводится заключительный этап полевого выхода, зенитчики отрабатывают вопросы прикрытия войск и важнейших объектов от ударов средств воздушного нападения условного противника...

Для отработки практических навыков применения различных видов авиационного вооружения над незнакомой местностью будет задействован полигон Западного военного округа.

С летным составом 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО проводятся летно-тактические учения, в ходе которых пилоты оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации отрабатывают задачи в составе пары, звена, эскадрильи, а также полков...

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Войска ПВО и авиация Южного военного округа завершают подготовку к крупномасштабному учению : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

> *МиГ-35 получит на вооружение дальнобойные ракеты и подвесные прицельные контейнеры
> 
> Новейший истребитель МиГ-35 получит ракеты класса «воздух-воздух», известные как РВВ-БД, сообщил в пятницу журналистам глава РСК «МиГ» Сергей Коротков*
> 
> 
> 
> «Мы планируем, что к концу следующего года МиГ-35 выйдет на испытания с этой ракетой»,- заявил С. Коротков. 
> 
> Также по словам генерального директора РСК «МиГ» в настоящее время ведутся опытные работы по созданию подвесного прицельного контейнера для истребителей МиГ-29. 
> ...


Миг-35 получит на вооружение дальнобойные ракеты и подвесные прицельные контейнеры | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

"САМАРА, 22 авг — РИА Новости. Единственное в России летное училище для обучения вертолетчиков в 2016 году вдвое увеличит набор курсантов, об этом сообщил в субботу главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев в ходе акции "Служба по контракту — твой выбор!".

"Сызранское училище будет самостоятельным в составе ВКС, будет получать новые вертолеты, новые корпуса. Уже в следующем году набор будет увеличен, как минимум, в два раза", — сказал главком.

В этом году в училище было набрано 300 курсантов, в следующем году набор достигнет 600 человек.

Бондарев напомнил, что до конца этого года Сызранское училище планируется вывести из состава Военно-воздушной академии, куда оно входило в качестве филиала. В Сызранском училище обучают пилотов для всех типов вертолетов, стоящих на вооружении ВКС."

Летное училище в Сызрани вдвое увеличит набор курсантов в 2016 году | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

> *Госиспытания модернизированного вертолета Ми-28НМ завершат в 2016 году*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 24 августа. /ТАСС/. Опытный образец модернизированного боевого вертолета Ми-28НМ уже изготовлен, госиспытания новой модели планируется завершить в следующем году.
> 
> Об этом сообщил ТАСС заместитель гендиректора холдинга "Вертолеты России" по производству и инновациям Андрей Шибитов.
> 
> "Сейчас этот вертолет находится на этапе госиспытаний. Все идет по графику. Первый образец уже изготовлен. С учетом того, что запуск опытного образца делался на серийном заводе, то мы по сути подготовили серийное производство Ми-28НМ. Завершение испытаний планируется на 2016 год, а дальше - поставки", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> ...


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Госиспытания модернизированного вертолета Ми-28НМ завершат в 2016 году

----------


## Djoker

> *Строительство первого образца самолета Ил-112В началось в России*
> 
> 
> 
> ЖУКОВСКИЙ, 26 авг — РИА Новости. Строительство первого образца легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В начато Воронежским акционерным самолётостроительным обществом (ВАСО), сообщил в среду РИА Новости генеральный конструктор "Авиационного комплекса имени С.В.Ильюшина" (ОАО "Ил") Николай Таликов.
> 
> "Все работы идут по плану. Воронежское акционерное самолётостроительное общество (ВАСО) уже приступило к строительству первого образца самолета. Он будет построен к концу 2016 года. Первый вылет самолета должен состояться в июне 2017 года", — сказал Таликов в ходе авиасалона МАКС-2015.


Строительство первого образца самолета Ил-112В началось в России | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

> *Закупка ракет класса "воздух-воздух"*
> 
> На сайте госзакупок опубликован тендер Министерства обороны "Поставка изделия 170-1" - ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" средней дальности.
> Количество закупаемых ракет в документации не указано. 
> Срок поставки: 
> - до 25 ноября 2016 года;
> - до 25 ноября 2017 года.
> Начальная (максимальная) цена гос.контракта: 13 175 178 880 рублей 15 копеек. При этом лимиты бюджетных обязательств по годам составляют: 
> 2015 год – 468 068 000 рублей;
> ...


Закупка ракет класса "воздух-воздух" - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## Fencer

Лайнер «Судного дня»: самолет, управляющий ядерной войной - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Avia M

28 августа. Облик новой модификации стратегического бомбардировщика-ракетоносца Ту-160 должен определиться к концу 2015 года ...
"Туполев": Облик возобновляемого Ту-160М2 определят к концу года - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Военные летчики получат для тренировок новый полевой аэродром после учений в Оренбургской области  28.08.2015 12:19:17

       Тоцкий полигон (Оренбургская область). 28 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Полевой аэродром, впервые развернутый на масштабных учениях в Оренбургской области, останется после завершения маневров для тренировок летчиков, сообщил в пятницу журналистам командующий 14-ой армией ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Виктор Севостьянов.
       "Решением командующего войсками ЦВО мне приказано содержать в боеготовом состоянии эту взлетно-посадочную полосу", - сказал В.Севостьянов, отметив, что на полевом аэродроме будут тренироваться летчики.
       По его словам, для безопасного взлета и посадки самолет должен набирать высоту и снижаться прямо над аэродромом, где взлетающий самолет гарантированно не сможет обстрелять наземный противник.
       "Летчики выходят на высоту порядка 6 тыс. метров над аэродромом и круто снижаются. И взлетают также: круто набирая скорость, самолет уходит в разворот, отстреливая тепловые ловушки", - пояснил командующий. По его словам, аэродром и приводные радиостанции, которые находятся на удалении, маскируются с помощью подручных и штатных средств. Размаскировка при подлете авиации занимает 7-10 минут и аэродром "проявляется"."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=387402

----------


## Avia M

Полевой аэродром. "Взлетают круто набирая скорость"... Интересно какие машины?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Учебно-тренировочный самолет Як-152 совершит первый полет в 2016 году*
> 
> 
> 
> КРАСНОДАР, 29 авг — РИА Новости. Первый полет учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152 пройдет в 2016 году, сообщил журналистам в субботу главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Этой осенью первого полета не будет, полеты начнем со следующего года, и я думаю, что за один год мы его доведем, и к 2017 году, когда будет выход максимального количества курсантов на летную практику, будем учить их на этом самолете", — сказал он.
> 
> Говоря об учебно-боевом самолете Як-130, Бондарев отметил, что ВКС ежегодно планируют закупать не менее 16 самолетов этого типа.
> ...


Учебно-тренировочный самолет Як-152 совершит первый полет в 2016 году | РИА Новости

----------


## F70173

> Полевой аэродром. "Взлетают круто набирая скорость"... Интересно какие машины?


Ан-12,26, Ил-76

----------


## Avia M

31 августа. Перспективные военно-транспортные самолеты семейства ПАК ТА (перспективный авиационный комплекс транспортной авиации) смогут использовать полевые аэродромы. Благодаря относительно низкой удельной нагрузке шасси самолета на грунт, они будут взлетать и садиться на временные взлетно-посадочные полосы, которые можно построить за две недели...
Перспективный российский транспортный самолет приспособят к полевым аэродромам - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

> Ан-12,26, Ил-76


Понятно. Имел ввиду конкретный случай и например Су-24,34...

----------


## F70173

> Понятно. Имел ввиду конкретный случай и например Су-24,34...


так вроде на конкретный случай и ответил. под Тоцком с грунта летали только транспортники

----------


## TapAc

Сейчас в СМИ все чаше всплывает информация о появление русских самолетов (не МиГ-31) в Сирии, вместе с обслуживающим персоналом. 
На днях видел необычную движуху Су-24 и через пару дней А-50, не обычная, потому как в нашем районе подобные типы л/а летают крайне редко (не чаще одного раза в год), а Су-24 летели с подвесными баками.
Говорят госдеп в курсе, и даже не особо против...

----------


## Котков Андрей

"В нашем районе" - это над Сирией?

----------


## TapAc

Нет, это там где подобные л/а летают крайне редко, а в данный момент, что-то разлетались, причем в одну сторону..
Нет, конечно понятно, учения там всякие, и обратно другим курсом можно вернуться. Просто задаю вопрос, может кто в курсе деталей, в рамках разрешенного конечно.

----------


## lindr

> Просто задаю вопрос, может кто в курсе деталей, в рамках разрешенного конечно.


Западные СМИ публикуют перехваты якобы радиопереговоров на русском, но я в том видео не хрена не расслышал.

Oryx Blog: New evidence proves Russian military directly engaging in Syrian Civil War

----------


## APKAH

> Западные СМИ публикуют перехваты якобы радиопереговоров на русском, но я в том видео не хрена не расслышал.


Ну в общем всё слышно, а самое главное чётко видно работу БТР-82...ну ещё и ТИГРы (специалисты распознали как гражданский небронированный вариант ГАЗ-233001) там тоже как то внезапно объявились...
 
Помнится в прошлом году они так же внезапно вежливо объявились сами знаете где  :Rolleyes:  глядишь и через какое-то время сирийская армия прекратит сдавать позиции и восток провинции Латакия снова станет сирийским...хочется верить что "вежливые" помогают и на тех фронтах

----------


## OKA

> Сейчас в СМИ все чаше всплывает информация о появление русских самолетов (не МиГ-31) в Сирии, вместе с обслуживающим персоналом. 
> На днях видел необычную движуху Су-24 и через пару дней А-50, не обычная, потому как в нашем районе подобные типы л/а летают крайне редко (не чаще одного раза в год), а Су-24 летели с подвесными баками.
> Говорят госдеп в курсе, и даже не особо против...



"В Кремле призывают не доверять сообщениям об участии России в бомбардировках позиций ИГИЛ  02.09.2015 14:37:24

       Москва. 2 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков призвал не верить информации о том, что российские военнослужащие, в частности, летчики ВВС, намерены принять участие в бомбардировках позиций ИГИЛ.
       "Не нужно верить этим сообщениям", - сказал Д.Песков журналистам в среду.
       Ранее в израильских СМИ появились сообщения о том, что РФ решила направить в Сирию боевую авиацию для борьбы с боевиками "Исламского государства"
       Представитель госдепартамента США Марк Тонер, комментируя эти сведения, заявил накануне, что Вашингтон приветствовал бы усиление участия России в борьбе против "Исламского государства".
       По словам М.Тонера, в госдепартаменте видели сообщения некоторых СМИ о том, что РФ решила направить в Сирию боевую авиацию. Он подчеркнул, что американская сторона пока изучает эту информацию и не в состоянии ее подтвердить. "Честно говоря, по этой теме мы все еще находимся в поисках правды", - сказал М.Тонер.'

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=387786




> Ну в общем всё слышно, а самое главное чётко видно работу БТР-82...ну ещё и ТИГРы (специалисты распознали как гражданский небронированный вариант ГАЗ-233001) там тоже как то внезапно объявились...
>  
> Помнится в прошлом году они так же внезапно вежливо объявились сами знаете где  глядишь и через какое-то время сирийская армия прекратит сдавать позиции и восток провинции Латакия снова станет сирийским...хочется верить что "вежливые" помогают и на тех фронтах


Слышно и видно всякое интересное из советской/российской матчасти, Но это ветка про Российские ВВС, а про сирийскую наземную и не только матчасть можно было давно ветку гденить в курилке открывать))




По наводке http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/358636.html


"Свыше ста экипажей самолетов и вертолетов задействованы на учениях в Южном военном округе 02.09.2015 14:59:13

       Ростов-на-Дону. 2 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Учение по управлению силами авиации и войсками ПВО проводится в Южном военном округе, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду в пресс-службе округа.
       "В учении задействованы более ста экипажей самолетов и вертолетов. Учение продлится до 4 сентября", - сказал представитель округа.
       Он отметил, что в ходе масштабного учения авиации и войск ПВО подразделения осуществили перевод в повышенные степени боевой готовности и приступили к развертыванию межвидовой группировки.
       "Предстоит выполнить учебные задачи с боевыми пусками ракет при применении условным противником высокоточного оружия и средств РЭБ", - сообщил представитель округа.
       Он отметил, что на этапе практической отработки учебно-боевых задач, который пройдет с 3 по 4 сентября, межвидовая группировка войск и сил, в составе которой около 25 подразделений ПВО и авиации, в том числе морской авиации Черноморского флота, выполнят задачи нанесения массированного авиационного удара по наземным целям и отражения ударов условного воздушного противника.
       Учение проводится в пунктах постоянной дислокации и на полигонах учебных центров ПВО и авиации, в том числе "Капустин Яр" и "Ашулук".
       "Для обеспечения боевых стрельб специалисты полигонной службы подготовили к применению более 70 мишенных комплексов типа "Кабан", "Пищаль", "Саман", "Пенсне" для зенитных ракетных войск, а также свыше 50 мишеней, имитирующих тяжелую и легкую технику условного противника, - для авиации", - сообщил представитель округа.
       "Войска ПВО выполнят учебно-боевые задачи с применением переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов "Игла", зенитных пушечно-ракетных комплексов "Тунгуска", зенитных артиллерийских комплексов "Шилка", зенитных ракетных систем и комплексов "С-300", "Стрела-10", "Тор" и "Оса", - сообщил представитель округа."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=387791

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 2 сентября. /ТАСС/. Летно-тактическое учение отдельного транспортного смешанного авиационного полка, дислоцированного на аэродроме Левашово (Ленинградская область), началось в Западном военном округе. Об этом сообщил начальник пресс-службы округа Олег Кочетков.

"В настоящее время экипажи военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-26, Ту-134 и вертолетов Ми-8 приведены в высшие степени боевой готовности и приступили к выполнению задач по предназначению", - сказал он.

Кочетков отметил, что подразделение входит в состав вновь сформированной армии ВВС и ПВО округа.

В ходе учений летчикам предстоит доставить личный состав, вооружение, боеприпасы и другие материальные средства на указанные аэродромы и площадки, а также эвакуировать раненых с поля боя.

"Все задачи будут выполняться в интересах воздушно-десантной операции. Полеты будут проходить на сверхмалых высотах как в дневное, так и в ночное время суток", - добавил начальник пресс-службы. По его словам, в учении принимают участие свыше 10 экипажей военно-транспортной авиации."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Учения транспортной авиации Западного военного округа начались в Ленинградской области


"НОВОРОССИЙСК, 2 сентября /ТАСС/. Более 250 участников совместных учений России, Белоруссии и Сербии "Славянское браство" десантируются в четверг на площадку под Краснодаром с самолетов Ил-76. Об этом сообщила 2 сентября журналистам официальный представитель пресс-службы Минобороны РФ по ВДВ Ирина Круглова.

"Массовое десантирование запланировано на 3 сентября с аэродромов Крымск и Краснодар на площадку приземления Краснооктябрьское. Российско-белорусская группа специального назначения будет десантироваться 4 сентября на площадку приземления Раевское", - сказала Круглова.

По ее словам, девять боевых машин десанта на парашютных системах ПБС-916 будут десантироваться из трех Ил-76, а еще семь самолетов обеспечат десантирование 250 человек личного состава, в том числе 50 сербских военнослужащих. Как рассказала Круглова, группы спецназа РФ и Белоруссии должны будут десантироваться в тыл условного противника с вертолетов Ми-8. Российские спецназовцы выполнят прыжок с высоты 1,5 тысячи метров на парашютных системах "Арбалет-2", а белорусские десантники - на собственных парашютных системах "Лесник-3М".

"В учениях примут участие два Су-24, два штурмовика МиГ-29, два ударных вертолета Ми-28, а также шесть вертолетов Ми-8 для поддержки и обеспечения штурмовых действий батальона. Для десантирования личного состава привлекается десять Ил-76 из Таганрогского и Псковского авиационных полков", - добавила представитель пресс-службы.

Учения пройдут со 2 по 5 сентября. От России в них примет участие усиленный батальон 7-ой гвардейской десантно-штурмовой (горной) дивизии, от Сербии - отдельная десантная рота, от Белоруссии - две роты спецназа. Всего в учениях задействуют около 700 военных и 20 самолетов и вертолетов."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Более 250 участников учений "Славянское братство" десантируются в четверг под Краснодаром

----------


## Pilot

Проведение испытаний первого Як-152 запланировано на первый квартал 2016 года



Иркутск. 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Минобороны РФ рассчитывает закупить для Военно-воздушных сил около 150 учебно-тренировочных самолетов Як-152, создание которого сейчас ведется на Иркутском авиационном заводе (филиал корпорации "Иркут"), сообщил журналистам в понедельник замглавы Минобороны Юрий Борисов.

"Контракт на серийную поставку будет подписан после завершения опытно- конструкторские работы (ОКР) и предъявления нам самолета на госиспытания", - уточнил Ю.Борисов

Он напомнил, что два года назад Минобороны профинансировало ОКР для самолетов первоначального обучения. "В следующем году будут первые полеты, затем будет покупать эти самолеты", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

Генеральный директор ИАЗ Александр Вепрев в свою очередь сообщил, что проведение испытаний первого самолета Як-152 запланирован на первый квартал 2016 года.

Ранее сообщалось, что Як-152 должен стать частью учебно-тренировочного комплекса, в состав которого войдут учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 для повышенной летной подготовки курсантов училищ и летчиков строевых частей ВВС и тренажерный комплекс с единым программным обеспечением.

Максимальная скорость горизонтального полета самолета Як-152 составит 300-320 км/ч, максимальная высота полета - 4000 м, дальность полета - 1400 км. Нормальная взлетная масса - 1320 кг. Ресурс Як-152 должен быть не менее 10 тысяч часов и 30 тысяч посадок. Предполагается, что на новом самолсте курсанты военных летных училищ, а также учебных авиационных центров ДОСААФ России будут обучаться технике пилотирования и основам навигации, фигурам высшего пилотажа, групповым полетам и др.

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны рассчитывает закупить еще около 70 самолетов Су-30СМ



Иркутск. 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Минобороны РФ рассчитывает до конца года продлить контракт с корпорацией "Иркут" на поставку самолетов Су-30СМ для ВВС России, сообщил в понедельник журналистам замглавы Минобороны Юрий Борисов.

"У нас заканчивается серийный контракт на поставку для основного заказчика - ВВС России, и мы прорабатываем новый трехгодичный контракт. Он примерно на 20-25 самолетов марки самолетов Су-30СМ ежегодно", - сказал он.

Предполагается, что документ может быть подписан до конца года. "Он будет подписан, когда будут определены параметры бюджета 2016 года, когда будет полная ясность (по объему финансирования, - "ИФ-АВН")", - пояснил Ю.Борисов.

По словам гендиректора Иркутского авиационного завода (филиал корпорации "Иркут") Александра Вепрева, обязательства по текущему контракту будут исполнены в срок, однако одна машина Су-30СМ будет передана заказчику уже в 2016 году. "Более половины машин (которые предполагается передать до конца года, - "ИФ-АВН") у нас уже находятся в летно-испытательном подразделении", - пояснил А.Вепрев.

----------


## Fencer

Замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов посетил комсомольский филиал компании "Сухой" http://amurmedia.ru/news/society/08....-kompanii.html

----------


## Avia M

8 сентября. Экипажи Военно-транспортной авиации Воздушно-космических сил России готовятся осуществить перебазирования личного состава и техники, задействованных во внезапной проверке Центрального военного округа, на большие расстояния...
Экипажи ВТА готовятся к длительным перелетам - AEX.RU

8 сентября. В Челябинской области экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М готовятся к перебазированию на оперативные аэродромы...
http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/9/8/140798/

----------


## Pilot

Численность экипажей Ил-76 удвоена для полетов на дальность более 4 тыс. км в рамках внезапной проверки - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 8 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи Военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России готовятся перебазировать на большие расстояния личный состав и боевую технику в рамках внезапной проверки Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), информирует Минобороны РФ.

"Состав экипажей самолетов Ил-76 удвоен для выполнения полетов днем и ночью на большие расстояния - свыше четырех тысяч километров", - сказано в сообщении управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ, которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" во вторник.

Сейчас летчики изучают районы полетов, навигационную и метеорологическую обстановку, маршруты переброски войск воздушным эшелоном.

Во внезапной проверке войск задействованы самолеты Ан-124, Ан-22, Ил-76, Ан-72, Ан-12, Ан-26 ВТА ВКС.

----------


## Avia M

9 сентября. Летчики истребительного полка отработали элементы учебного боя в небе Южного Приморья, особое внимание уделялось технике пилотирования с применением наступательных и оборонительных боевых маневров на разных высотах и в различное время суток, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ВВО капитан 1-го ранга Роман Мартов. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

 "В ходе выполнения задач летных смен экипажи-спарки на Су-30М2 и Су-27СМ в ходе тактического противоборства учились находить и обезвреживать условного "самолета-нарушителя", перед которым стояла конкретная задача осуществить пролет в назначенный район. 

 Летчики-истребители учились противодействовать как над безориентированным пространством залива Петра Великого, так и с привязкой к местности над Амурским заливом", — сказал он.

 Как подчеркнул командир авиаполка гвардии полковник Александр Одуев, по материалам объективного контроля, задача по перехвату "самолетов-нарушителей" экипажами была выполнена полностью.
Истребители уничтожили самолеты "условного противника" в небе Приморья - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"10.09.2015 (17:45)  Заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов посетил Казанский вертолетный завод

Сегодня заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов посетил Казанский вертолетный завод, где принял участие в открытии производственного корпуса для сборки новых вертолетов Ми-8/17, Ми-17 и «Ансат».

В ходе визита замглавы военного ведомства заявил, что Минобороны России продолжит размещение заказов на Казанском вертолетном заводе, поскольку он поставляет технику в срок и без брака.

«Надеемся, наши отношения носят долгосрочный конструктивный характер, мы будем и впредь размещать заказы на одном из лучших заводов холдинга «Вертолеты России», –  сообщил Юрий Борисов.

Он отметил, что Минобороны является одним из основных заказчиков Кзанского вертолетного завода, поскольку предприятие качественно выполняет заказы. «Вы нас никогда не подводили,  и надеюсь, что и в будущем не подведете», – сказал  замглавы военного ведомства, обращаясь к заводчанам.

Представители Минобороны, констатировал  заместитель Министра обороны, постоянно бывают на заводе, отмечая высокие темпы его развития. «Мы видим, как меняется завод, его количественный и качественный состав, как динамично идет техническое перевооружение  –  для нас это ритмичные поставки, исключение брака, увеличение ресурса», –  пояснил Юрий Борисов.

«Вы своим трудом вносите реальный вклад в боевую готовность нашей армии»,–  подчеркнул Юрий Борисов.

Замглавы военного ведомства также заявил, что Минобороны России рассчитывает максимально быстро возобновить поставки в армию вертолетов-амфибий Ми-14 в новой модификации, которые необходимы, в том числе для использования в Арктике.

«Этот вертолет очень востребован, авиация Военно-Морского Флота ждет его, поэтому мы максимально быстро постараемся вернуть вторую жизнь этому вертолету. Мы очень рассчитывает на Ми-14 в новом облике. Тем более, что это связано еще с освоением нашего арктического побережья, мы не имеем сегодня вертолеты с такими характеристиками, которые могли бы использовать в Арктике», –  сказал Юрий Борисов.

Он отметил, что Ми-14 обладает рядом уникальных характеристик, в том числе, по грузоподъемности и возможности садиться на водную поверхность.

Замминистра обороны напомнил, что Ми-14 не выпускался в течение последних 20 лет, поэтому сейчас идет речь о возобновлении производства новой модификации Ми-14, соответствующей современным требованиям.

«Этот вертолет будет с совершенно новыми характеристиками, предусматривается перевод его в цифру, оснащение современной авионикой, новым двигателем ВК-2500», –  пояснил Юрий Борисов.

Создание новой модификации вертолета, сказал он, будет вестись Казанским вертолетным заводом совместно с ведущими авиационным институтами и заказчиками из Воздушно-космических сил России.

Ми-14 –  морской многоцелевой вертолёт-амфибия берегового базирования, разработанный в ОКБ имени Миля. Серийно производился на Казанском вертолетном заводе с 1973 по 1986 годы. Всего было выпущено 273 машины. Вертолет Ми-14 поставлялся для армейских подразделений более 20 стран, в том числе в Болгарию, Вьетнам, Польшу, Сирию, Ливию, КНДР.

Замглавы военного ведомства также сообщил, что Минобороны России готово разместить на Казанском вертолетном заводе заказ на изготовление новых многоцелевых вертолетов Ми-38 после проверки модели на соответствие требованиям армии.

«Модель Ми-38 будет востребована, безусловно, мы рассмотрим ее на соответствие требованиям, а у нас требования повышенные, и разместим заказ», – сказал Юрий Борисов.

Многоцелевой вертолет Ми-38 может применяться для перевозки грузов и пассажиров, использоваться в качестве поисково-спасательного вертолета и летающего госпиталя, для полетов над водной поверхностью в широком диапазоне климатических условий, включая морской, тропический и холодный климаты.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов посетил Казанский вертолетный завод : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Россия перевозит самолетами в Сирию не только гумпомощь, но и вооружения по заключенным контрактам - 
Лавров 10.09.2015 13:53:34
       Москва. 10 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В самолетах, которые Россия направляет в Сирию, находится и продукция военного назначения, в соответствии с имеющимися контактами по ВТС, и гуманитарная помощь, заявил глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров.
       "Самолетами, которые направляются в Сирию, Российская Федерация направляет и продукцию военного назначения, в соответствии с имеющимися контрактами, и гуманитарную помощь", - сказал глава российского МИД на пресс-конференции в четверг, отвечая на вопрос о назначении грузов, которые находились в самолетах из РФ, приземлившихся в Латакии.
       "В соответствии с тем, какой груз везет самолет, мы запрашиваем соответствующее разрешение в полном соответствии с международным правом", - пояснил С.Лавров."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=388616

----------


## Djoker

> *Британия подняла в воздух истребители для эскорта бомбардировщиков РФ*
> 
> 
> 
> *МОСКВА, 11 сен – РИА Новости.* Великобритания подняла в воздух истребители королевских ВВС "Тайфун" для сопровождения двух российских бомбардировщиков, появившихся вблизи воздушного пространства страны, сообщает агентство Рейтер со ссылкой на британское министерство обороны.
> 
> Бомбардировщики Ту-160 "Блэкджек" были замечены в четверг. "Истребитель взлетел с базы ВВС "Лоссимут" в Шотландии вчера, чтобы встретить два российских самолета", — цитирует Рейтер сообщение министерства.


Британия подняла в воздух истребители для эскорта бомбардировщиков РФ | РИА Новости





https://www.gov.uk/government/news/r...ar-uk-airspace

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 15 сен — РИА Новости. Министерство обороны Японии предполагает, что российский самолет во вторник нарушил воздушное пространство страны в районе северного острова Хоккайдо. На его перехват были подняты истребители японских сил самообороны, сообщается на официальном сайте ведомства.

По данным минобороны, "предположительно российский самолет был замечен вблизи полуострова Нэмуро около 14:00" по местному времени (8.00 мск). Воздушное судно пролетело между полуостровом Нэмуро и южнокурильским островом Кунашир с севера на юг, после чего развернулось и ушло в обратном направлении.

В общей сложности самолет находился в японском воздушном пространстве в течение 16 секунд, утверждает Минобороны Японии.

Тип замеченного воздушного судна на данный момент не определен. Точной информации о его принадлежности минобороны также пока не сообщает.

В последний раз минобороны Японии обвиняло самолет РФ в нарушении своего воздушного пространства в августе 2013 года. Тогда, по утверждению ведомства, два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 вошли в пространство над префектурой Фукуока на юге страны. Министерство обороны РФ выступило с опровержением этих обвинений."

РЯпония полагает, что воздушное пространство страны нарушил самолет РФ | РИА Новости

----------


## Let_nab

Генерал Фрэнк Горенц
Командующий ВВС США в Европе (USAFE)
Командующий авиационного командования, Рамштайн (AIR-COM Ramstein)
Директор Объединенной Воздушного Центра (JAPCC)


*Генерал США: Российские ВВС лишили Америку превосходства в небе Европы*

Цинк - http://breakingdefense.com/2015/09/r...ce-gen-gorenc/

В переводе новости ИноТВ: 
http://russian.rt.com/inotv/2015-09-...ie-VVS-lishili


Командующий ВВС США в Европе генерал Фрэнк Горенц рассказал изданию Breaking Defense о растущей силе российской авиации. В сочетании с современными системами противовоздушной обороны она исключает господство Америки в воздухе, к которому американские военные так привыкли. В изменившихся условиях Горенц намерен сосредоточиться на подготовке личного состава в формате «микродислокаций» и преумножать американские базы в Европе. 

Командующий американскими военно-воздушными силами в Европе генерал Фрэнк Горенц заявил в интервью изданию Breaking Defense, что чрезвычайно обеспокоен достижениями российских ВВС.

«Они ликвидировали собственное отставание», – заявляет он. 

Особую тревогу для США порождает тот факт, что Россия не только стала производить воздушные аппараты на аналогичном технологическом уровне, но и сильно продвинулась в вопросе создания запретных зон силами наземной противовоздушной обороны. 

«Воздушная угроза – это одно дело, хотя она значительно выросла с российской стороны, но очевидно, что и ракетные системы "земля – воздух" стали гораздо дешевле и более доступны», - поясняет Горенц. Эти современные противовоздушные системы комбинируются таким образом, что создают высокую степень защиты от потенциального проникновения в зону американских самолетов, отмечает американское издание. 

Горенц выделяет две основные российские зоны поражения противника: полуостров Крым и Калининградсую область. Он уже неоднократно привлекал внимание к тому факту, что из Калининграда российские ракеты могут поражать до трети польской территории – а значит, территории НАТО, пишет Breaking Defense. 

Раньше проблема зон блокированного доступа волновала США в основном в Тихоокеанском регионе. Однако для Европы это так же актуально, подчеркивает Горенц. В первую очередь потому, что блокирование доступа притупляет главную ударную силу американской военной машины – авиации. Ведь по меньшей мере с 1991 года во всех конфликтах, в которых участвовали США, они сохраняли абсолютный контроль в воздухе, что и являлось залогом американского военного успеха. 

«С превосходством в воздухе все возможно, без него – невозможно ничего», - утверждает Горенц. 

В долгосрочной перспективе Пентагон надеется снова вырваться вперед в технологическом плане. В среднесрочной перспективе можно полагаться на самолеты-невидимки, которые обходят российские радары. Однако новейшие модели таких самолетов, как F-35, появятся на американских базах в Европе – в первую очередь в Великобритании – только в 2020 году. А истребители F-22 были кратковременно дислоцированы в Европе, но уже вернулись обратно в США, пишет Breaking Defense. 

Подавляющее большинство американских и союзнических воздушных сил летают на самолетах четвертого поколения, которым от радаров не спрятаться, поэтому приоритетом становится подготовка. В частности, Горенц надеется разработать тактики, методы и процедуры для борьбы с ракетной угрозой.

Вместо того чтобы защищать существующие военные базы США от бомбардировок, американские ВВС намерены применять тактику «микродислокаций» и ротации малых групп самолетов по различным базам на короткие периоды, сообщает Breking Defense. 

Для этого Горенц намерен значительно расширить количество минимально обустроенных баз вокруг России. Инициатива Rapid X предполагает возможность проведения воздушных операций с использованием неподготовленных аэродромов, главным критерием выбора которых станет обеспечение воздушных сил «в нужное время в нужном месте», поясняет американский генерал.



ПС. Интересно всё же в оригинале о нашем беспокойстве: _"Gorenc wants to further expand the number of NATO bases the Russians have to worry about through an initiative called “Rapid-X”, which would move combat aircraft in and out of unimproved airfields with minimal facilities."_

----------


## ОБУ

В гости на полигон! - Фото любителя, для любителей

----------


## OKA

"В рамках учения «Центр-2015» экипажи дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил отработали задачи по перебазированию на оперативный аэродром в Рязанской области и нанесение авиационного удара по наземным целям на полигоне в Оренбургской области.

Пилоты стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-22М выполнили перелет с аэродромов базирование на аэродром Дягилево, где оперативные группы инженерно-технического состава подвесили штатное вооружение и подготовили самолеты к полетам с применением авиационных средств поражения.

В рамках мероприятий летный состав отработал бомбометание по наземным целям с высоты 600 метров.

Всего в полетах на боевое применение было задействовано более 10 самолетов дальней авиации ВКС.

В учении примут участие около 95 тысяч военнослужащих, будет задействовано более 7 тыс. единиц вооружения и военной техники, до 170 самолетов и 20 кораблей.

Стратегическое командно-штабное учение «Центр-2015» продлится до 20 сентября.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-22М в рамках учения «Центр-2015» нанесли авиаудары по наземным целям условного противника : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Muller

> 


интересно, что Бондарев в конце говорит о том, что авиация работает в т.ч. и с Сольцов - похоже, шайковские Ту-22М3 там плотно сидят.

----------


## OKA

"21:14 16 сентября 2015 Военнный вертолет Ми-24 совершил жесткую посадку под Смоленском

По предварительным данным, на борту находилось 10 человек.

Вертолет Ми-24 совершил жесткую посадку в Вяземском районе Смоленской области. Воздушное судно принадлежит Министерству обороны РФ. Сотрудники оперативных служб работают на месте ЧП.

— Летательный аппарат Ми-24 совершил жесткую посадку в Вяземском районе, — сообщил LifeNews источник в правоохранительных органах. — По предварительным данным, в вертолете находилось 10 человек, в результате инцидента погибших и пострадавших нет.

Обстоятельства происшествия уточняются."

Военнный вертолет Ми-24 совершил жесткую посадку под Смоленском - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *ОАО «Авиаагрегат» выпустит учебно-тренировочные самолеты СР-10 для нужд министерства обороны России*
> 
> 
> 
> ОАО «Авиаагрегат» выпустит учебно-тренировочные самолеты СР-10 для нужд министерства обороны России, сообщили РИА «Дагестан» в пресс-службе министерства промышленности, торговли и инвестиций республики. 
> 
> По словам источника, дагестанское предприятие реализует инвестиционный проект по организации серийного производства учебно-тренировочного самолета СР-10 в составе консорциума 10 российских предприятий и организаций, в том числе с КБ ООО «Современные авиационные технологии». По нему получено решение министерства обороны РФ о постановке на производство. В настоящее время организация уже освоила серийное производство и выпускает часть комплектующих изделий для СР-10. 
> 
> На сегодняшний день предприятием изготовлено комплектующих для первого серийного образца самолета на сумму 6,5 млн рублей, до конца текущего года планируется изготовить еще на 46 млн рублей. 
> ...


РИА «Дагестан» ОАО «Авиаагрегат» выпустит учебно-тренировочные самолеты СР-10 для нужд министерства обороны России

----------


## Djoker

*Photos: Russia's forward operating base in Syria is growing at a rapid pace*







Photos: Russia's forward operating base in Syria is growing at a rapid pace - Business Insider

----------


## KURYER

*Стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-160 провели на учениях успешные пуски крылатых ракет*

*18 сентября 2015 года
Все выпущенные авиационные средства поражения достигли цели
Экипажи самолетов Ту-160 "Белый лебедь" дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России провели успешные пуски крылатых ракет на учениях "Центр-2015". Об этом сообщили журналистам в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России.*

"Экипажи дальней авиации ВКС России совершили практические пуски крылатых ракет воздушного базирования в рамках учения "Центр-2015". К практическим мероприятиям привлекались самолеты Ту-160 "Белый лебедь". Экипажи стратегических ракетоносцев, взлетев с аэродрома Энгельс, совершили восьмичасовой полет над малоориентирной местностью и успешно осуществили пуск шести крылатых ракет по назначенным целям на полигоне Пембой в Коми", - сказали в Минобороны.
Там отметили, что "все выпущенные авиационные средства поражения достигли цели".


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-160 провели на учениях успешные пуски крылатых ракет

----------


## Let_nab

*Секретный А-60: удар по спутникам и ракетам США*

Четыре дня назад - 14 сентября Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. Г. М. Бериева (ТАНТК) опубликовал на сайте госзакупок информацию о выполнении этапа составной части опытно-конструкторской работы по теме «Эргономическое обеспечение разработки самолета А-60СЭ».

В связи с этим блог bmpd, который ведут эксперты Центра анализа стратегий и технологий, отмечает: индекс СЭ в таганрогской заявке означает современное название проекта «Сокол-Эшелон».

— По известным данным первый серийный Ил-76МД-90А № 01−03 передан на ТАНТК для достройки в качестве нового самолета ДРЛО А-100 по ОКР «Премьер», — говорится в посте блога. — Как сообщалось на одном из профильных форумов второй серийный самолет (№ 01−04) также был передан в апреле этого года не в ВВС, а в Таганрог для создания на его базе лазерного комплекса воздушного базирования в развитие летающей лаборатории А-60.

Полностью - Секретный А-60: удар по спутникам и ракетам США — Рамблер.Новости

----------


## KURYER

Споттеры якобы сфотографировали СУшку при посадке в Латакии. Народ уже гадает СУ-30 СМ или М2. Если это действительно так, то каким способом их перебрасывали АН-124 или своим ходом?

----------


## Djoker

> Споттеры якобы сфотографировали СУшку при посадке в Латакии. Народ уже гадает СУ-30 СМ или М2. Если это действительно так, то каким способом их перебрасывали АН-124 или своим ходом?


Говорят "Русланы" постоянно чем-то грузятся в Крымске и отправляются в Сирию.

----------


## Panda-9

> Споттеры якобы сфотографировали СУшку при посадке в Латакии. Народ уже гадает СУ-30 СМ или М2. Если это действительно так, то каким способом их перебрасывали АН-124 или своим ходом?


Это не споттерская фотография (по содержанию и качеству). Скорее всего, это вообще не фотография, а фотошоп (если вообще за пределами видимого здесь поля есть хоть какие-то признаки Латакии). Не надо сюда постить "пургу" из сомнительных источников. Тем более, портить ветку фантазиями и размышлениями на тему фантазий.

----------


## APKAH

> Споттеры якобы сфотографировали СУшку при посадке в Латакии. Народ уже гадает СУ-30 СМ или М2. Если это действительно так, то каким способом их перебрасывали АН-124 или своим ходом?


Тут как будто передок от Миг-29 приклеили к "заднице" представителя семейства Су-27...

Между тем Пентагон объявил о наличии четырёх Су-27 в Латакии. Появилось новое видео присутствия "вежливых" в Сирии:



22.08.2015, БДК "Николай Фильченков" с подразделениями морской пехоты на пути в Тартус:

Уже в порту Тартуса:


02.09.2015, очередная загрузка подразделений морской пехоты в Новороссийске:


Летнее расписание "сирийского экспресса":


05.09.2015 два БДК проекта 775 – "Новочеркасск" и "Королёв", с грузом военного назначения, прошли Босфор, курсом на Сирию.

Будни на российской военно-морской базе в Тартусе

----------


## KURYER

19.09. Полигон Донгуз... Пчёлки  :Smile:  -> 1. https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=01a-dE1wKbQ 2. http://www.youtube.com/embed/sLebhGW...de=transparent
И не только -> http://www.youtube.com/embed/I8ItDGX...de=transparent

----------


## Djoker

Су-30СМ в аэропорту Латакия, Сирия. 


https://twitter.com/TheStudyofWar/st...83460350238720

----------


## KURYER

> Су-30СМ в аэропорту Латакия, Сирия. 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheStudyofWar/st...83460350238720


Djoker, спасибо. Всё таки похоже, что не "пурга" :Tongue:

----------


## Djoker

Все обращают внимание что самолеты стоят прямо на полосе. Может ли быть этому какое-то объяснение?

----------


## KURYER

Могу предложить такую версию: На этой неделе состоялась встреча ЦРУшников и СВР в Москве. Вроде как согласовали позиции по ИГИЛ. Самолёты поставили для спутникового контроля (я такое проходил на флоте), что ничего лишнего. Кстати, амеры не могли раздобыть фото Северного ветра на Донбассе, а тут просто картинка!

----------


## APKAH

> Все обращают внимание что самолеты стоят прямо на полосе. Может ли быть этому какое-то объяснение?


В Латакии двойная полоса, они в конце второй ВПП стоят. Для временного базирования нормально, надо же как то умещаться на небольшом аэродроме с развивающейся инфраструктурой и транспортникам, и вертолётчикам, и танкистам, и артиллеристам, и десантникам, и зенитчикам...

----------


## sparrow

> амеры не могли раздобыть фото Северного ветра на Донбасс


Если они ничего не публикуют, это не значит, что у них ничего нет.

----------


## KURYER

Спасибо, я это и хотел сказать. Донбасс не захотели, а тут захотели.  :Redface:

----------


## APKAH

> Если они ничего не публикуют, это не значит, что у них ничего нет.


Публиковали в прошлом году, но эти снимки даже американские журналисты поставили под сомнение, задавая вопросы с иронией представителям белого дома.

И вообще снимки аэродрома Латакии слишком уж некачественные для сегодняшних возможностей американских разведовательных спутников...

----------


## KURYER

Что-то мне подсказывает, что ни Россия, ни США (NGA) никогда не будут публиковать снимки полученные с Персон (Кобальтов, Мониторов, KeyHole) в настоящем разрешении. Это как бы на многое глаза открывает.

----------


## Djoker

Сирия, провинция Хомс.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Гравилётчик

> 


Мля. Всё равно спалили, скоты.

----------


## APKAH

> Мля. Всё равно спалили, скоты.


Почему скоты, радуются наоборот, бога своего благодарят. А как вы хотели, на эшелоне ещё куда ни шло, а на снижении уже от глаз местного населения не уйти...хотели бы секретности ночью бы летели.

----------


## Djoker

Наши и связь не шифруют. На втором видео, на 0:20 слышно переговоры.

----------


## KURYER

> Наши и связь не шифруют. На втором видео, на 0:20 слышно переговоры.


А начиналось (разговоры в эфире) так -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## APKAH

Как не смотрел, но на выложенном сегодня видео Ил сопровождают совсем не Су-30СМ, а Су-24М!  :Smile:  Похоже наших прибыло, в Латакии пополнение!

----------


## KURYER

> Как не смотрел, но на выложенном сегодня видео Ил сопровождают совсем не Су-30СМ, а Су-24М!  Похоже наших прибыло, в Латакии пополнение!


А не могли сирийские СУшки с ремонта вернуться?

----------


## ккарай

мне вообще ничего непонятно!дуб дубом я.зачем там су27,когда там нужны бомбы и ракеты для су
24/25/22и мигов!

----------


## TapAc

Хм.. Значит я таки не спроста, как я говорил ранее, обратил внимание на необычное оживление полетов Су-24 с подвесными баками. Только за ними ещё А-50 следовал..

----------


## Гравилётчик

А я вот чо нашёл.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Panda-9

> Как не смотрел, но на выложенном сегодня видео Ил сопровождают совсем не Су-30СМ, а Су-24М!  Похоже наших прибыло, в Латакии пополнение!


В сети пишут, что Су-24 шли с "Хибинами" - защита транспортного борта постановкой помех. Но это пока всё предположения.

----------


## Djoker

Опять эти "Хибины на Су-24"...  :Frown: 
Ил-76 просто был лидировщиком группы.

----------


## F74

> В сети пишут, что Су-24 шли с "Хибинами" - защита транспортного борта постановкой помех. Но это пока всё предположения.


Единственные Су-24МК с "Хибинами" - алжирские с КС-418Э. ;)

----------


## Panda-9

Тем лучше - еще одно подтверждение, что фантазиям в сети верить нельзя. В скором времени многое прояснится. Но не всё.;-)

----------


## Djoker

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/airbus-...181146602.html

----------


## AC

В первом приближении:
http://media.zenfs.com/en_us/News/Re...RIA-DRONES.JPG
А не Су-34 там???

----------


## Djoker

> А не Су-34 там???


Да, похожи... :D
https://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVsiYXyk

----------


## KURYER

Ну, вот!!! Только, что отправили 4 СУ-30СМ из Домны в Сирию, Вы теперь СУ-34 туда отправляете :Tongue:

----------


## APKAH

> В первом приближении: А не Су-34 там???


Нет. На фонари смотрете - главное отличие. Чёрный прямоугольный фонарь Су-30СМ, у Су-34 совсем другой фонарь, наглядно видно на приведённых снимках с яндекса, ещё и "хвост" толще. А окрас у них одинаковый. Я вот думаю откуда там сразу столько сереньких Су-25 (СМ?) оказалось...? Видать в чреве нескольких Ан-124 перевезли? Могли ли Су-25СМ с ПТБ без дополнительной посадки добраться до Латакии? Кстати вчера только Су-24-е засняли на посадке, а тут аж 12 бортов и уже Су-25! Интересно какие "подарки" будут завтра? :)

----------


## sparrow

> В первом приближении:
> А не Су-34 там???


Су-30СМ - узкий нос, длинная кабина.

----------


## KURYER

> Интересно какие "подарки" будут завтра? :)


Ту-22М3 или Ту-160 !? :Rolleyes:

----------


## APKAH

> Ту-22М3 или Ту-160 !?


Количество Су-24М/МР...

----------


## KURYER

Кстати, сейчас народ из Сирии пишет, что началось активное объединение разрозненных групп (сирийская Махновщина). "... No reason to stand as different groups on the same battlespace, since the Russians are coming..." с тех пор, как русские пришли ;-))))

----------


## Fencer

Государственному летно-испытательному центру Минобороны России — 95 лет : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

Продолжим

----------


## KURYER

Теперь и на земле

----------


## KURYER

Учебное пособие для англоязычных пилотов СУ-34 ВВС России

----------


## GThomson

> Теперь и на земле


вдали горы, море...прям Порт-Артур!

----------


## Muller

> вдали горы, море...прям Порт-Артур!


нет, уж не дай бог таких ассоциаций! :)

----------


## KURYER

Эхххххх, понеслась.... С-300 (С-400) в Латакии. Мой прогноз верен-ищите ТУ-160 и Армату:

----------


## Djoker

> Airbus Defence &amp;amp; Space satellite imagery showing four Russian Su-30SM, 12 SU-24, and 12 Su-25 jets on the taxiway at Bassel al-Assad International Airport in Syria's Latakia province on 21 September. (Copyright CNES 2015, Distribution Airbus DS)



Russia deploys powerful strike group to Syria - IHS Jane's 360

----------


## sparrow

А где спутниковые снимки авиабаз наших союзничков по борьбе с ИГ, или они считают такую информацию стратегической.
Папуасам достаточно мобильника, чтобы следить за Российской авиагруппировкой.

----------


## Fencer

> Учебное пособие для англоязычных пилотов СУ-34 ВВС России


Скорее рекламный буклет для ангоязычных иностранных пилотов...  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## APKAH

> Ту-22М3 или Ту-160 !?





> Количество Су-24М/МР...


Ну вот, всё подтвердилось. Дай бог нашим ребятам освоиться на новой земле, и преподать урок тем, кто задумал быть кем то главным на планете...с добрым утром и желаю быстрейшего освобождения сирийскому народу!

----------


## stream

Керри: самолеты России в Сирии, вероятно, используются для защиты | РИА Новости

----------


## stream

А вот и Су-24 в Латакии - bmpd

----------


## KURYER

> Ну вот, всё подтвердилось. Дай бог нашим ребятам освоиться на новой земле, и преподать урок тем, кто задумал быть кем то главным на планете...с добрым утром и желаю быстрейшего освобождения сирийскому народу!


Согласен!!! Но такое неполиткорректное хулиганство не одобряю :Rolleyes:

----------


## OKA

"Летчики-истребители авиабазы на Камчатке уничтожили крылатые ракеты условного противника 23.09.2015 (14:14)

Сегодня истребители-перехватчики Миг-31 авиабазы войск и сил на северо-востоке России в ходе  учебных полетов успешно выполнили ракетные стрельбы в районе Авачинского залива.

В ходе полета экипажи 4-х самолетов из состава дежурных сил в заданном районе обнаружили маловысотные цели над водной поверхностью и на  дальности более 40 км успешно их поразили. 

Боевые стрельбы выполнялись в сложных метеоусловиях, при низкой  облачности и отсутствии визуального контакта с целями, однако летчики с задачей справились успешно и подтвердили высокий уровень боевой выучки.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Летчики-истребители авиабазы на Камчатке уничтожили крылатые ракеты условного противника : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"В арктической зоне ответственности Восточного военного округа завершается строительство военных городков

В период летней морской навигации на мыс Отто Шмидта и остров Врангеля уже доставлено более 3 тыс. тонн грузов и строительных материалов для завершения обустройства военных городков и объектов Восточного военного округа (ВВО).

На мысе Шмидта, в частности, планируется закончить оборудование технических позиций для несения боевого дежурства, завершить восстановление аэродрома.

Доставка грузов на остров Врангеля и мыс Шмидта осуществляется морскими судами ОАО «Северное морское пароходство» и ОАО «Дальневосточное морское пароходство» в рамках государственных контрактов. Так на острове Врангеля завершил разгрузку теплоход «Абакан». За один рейс судно доставило в военные городки ВВО, находящиеся на острове Врангеля и мысе Шмидта, более 4,5 тыс. тонн материальных средств и стройматериалов для завершения строительства военной инфраструктуры в арктической зоне ответственности ВВО.

Напомним, с 1 октября 2014 года на мысе Отто Шмидта и острове Врангеля подразделения ВВО заступили на боевое дежурство по охране воздушных рубежей Российской Федерации. В минувшем году там были введены в эплуатацию жилые модульные комплексы для обеспечения жизнедеятельности военнослужащих округа.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2058330@egNews

----------


## Panda-9

> Согласен!!! Но такое неполиткорректное хулиганство не одобряю


Для такого на форуме есть "Курилка". А сюда лучше только по делу.

----------


## Avia M

23 сентября.  На аэродроме Западного военного округа (ЗВО) "Бесовец" в Карелии завершена реконструкция взлетно-посадочной полосы (ВПП) и модернизация коммунальных сетей...
На аэродроме "Бесовец" завершена реконструкция ВПП - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Ильюшин закончил модернизацию первых 5 ИЛ-38 до уровня ИЛ-38Н и подписал контракт на модернизацию очередной партии (сколько ???) ИЛ-38 -> ИСТОЧНИК и ещё один ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Вертолет Ми-38 получит отечественные двигатели с повышенным ресурсом вместо зарубежных, как планировалось ранее -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

> *В Западном военном округе завершена реконструкция аэродрома Бесовец*
> 
> 
> 
> В Западном военном округе (ЗВО) на военном аэродроме совместного базирования Бесовец (Республика Карелия) завершились плановые работы по реконструкции взлетно-посадочной полосы (ВПП) и модернизации коммунальных сетей.
> 
> В ходе  реконструкции длина ВПП аэродрома увеличена на четверть, заменено более 700 аэродромных плит, проведена модернизация дренажной системы, очистных сооружений, сетей электроснабжения, освещения и связи.
> 
> Кроме того, значительно расширены стоянки авиационной техники и рулежные дорожки аэродрома, оборудованы полосы безопасности на площади свыше 12 кв. км.
> ...


В Западном военном округе завершена реконструкция аэродрома Бесовец : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб, Сирия.


https://twitter.com/NorthernStork/st...39531472596992

----------


## AC

Кольцово получило АМТШ:
http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=390030

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Кольцово получило АМТШ:
> http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=390030


Дык, вроде, давно уже, ещё с июня у них.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

> *Первый опытный МиГ-35 для ВВС России будет построен в 2016 год*у
> 
> Москва. 25 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МИГ" построит в первом полугодии 2016 года легкий многофункциональный истребитель МиГ-35, адаптированный под требования российских ВВС, сообщил в пятницу "Интерфаксу" источник в авиапроме.
> 
> По его словам, в соответствии с госконтрактом всего будет построено два опытных истребителя МиГ-35. Причем опытные самолеты будут изготовлены полностью за счет бюджетных средств, а не за деньги корпорации, как было ранее.
> 
> Как уточнил собеседник агентства, истребитель МиГ-35 относится к поколению "4++". Этот самолет может рассматриваться как переходное звено между четвертым и пятым поколениями.
> 
> На МиГ-35 установлена новейшая оптико-локационная станция с инфракрасной, телевизионной и лазерной прицельной аппаратурой. Данная станция и новая нашлемная система целеуказания и прицеливания интегрированы в систему управления вооружением. РЛС обеспечивает обнаружение, сопровождение, распознавание и захват воздушных и наземных/надводных целей в передней и задней полусферах днем и ночью.
> ...


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/469250

----------


## KURYER

Модернизированный комплекс РЭБ "Рычаг-АВ" для вертолётов МИ-8МТПР-1 начнёт производится в 2016-17 гг.->ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## An-Z

По Сирии прошу высказываться в отдельной ветке, которая теперь в "Современности"

----------


## Djoker

> ВПП В ЧКАЛОВСКЕ почти готова. Во вcяком случае, разметку нанесли.








ВПП в Чкаловске... - КВАЗИАВИАЦИОННО

----------


## Panda-9

> ВПП в Чкаловске... - КВАЗИАВИАЦИОННО


Да, бетон практически готов. Но ко многому прочему необходимому вроде бы даже не приступали.

----------


## KURYER

ИЛ-38Н "Фёдор Золотухин" в Елизово (Камчатка) заранее прошу прощения, т.к. не могу установить авторство:

----------


## KURYER

Государственный летно-испытательный центр (ГЛИЦ) имени Чкалова будет расширен -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Испытания истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) проходят успешно, и с 2017 года он начнет поступать в войска -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

> ИЛ-38Н "Фёдор Золотухин" в Елизово (Камчатка) заранее прошу прощения, т.к. не могу установить авторство


Ил-38Н - Найти невидимку... - В ДВИЖЕНИИ ...

----------


## KURYER

Несколько фото с авиашоу в Ахтубинске

----------


## KURYER

Корпорация "МИГ" в инициативном порядке занимается проектом создания перспективного легкого истребителя пятого поколения -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Фотогаллерия от РИА Новости из Ахтубинска с празднования 95-летия ГЛИЦ -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Источник: "МиГ" разрабатывает второй российский самолет пятого поколения на базе МиГ-1.44 -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

На арктическом острове Средний (Карское море) разместят подразделения ПВО (извините если темой ошибся) -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Интересная новость: Сегодня ИЛ-18 ВВС летал из Чкаловска в Харьков (!!!) и обратно. 
"....RUAF IL18 RA75496 due to depart Chkalovsky 30/9/15 0500z to Kharkiv, departing Kharkiv again for Chkalovsky at 0730z..."-> ИСТОЧНИК
Интересно зачем?

----------


## lindr

Курьер, вы видно нас за крестьян с глубинки принимаете, мы знаете новости тоже читаем. 

Каждую новость интерфакса/ ленты со словом "самолет" будете копипастить?

Извините но мне надоело, *я ставлю бан на все ваши посты*, у меня они отображаться не будут. Так что если не ответил не взыщите.

----------


## KURYER

Фотоподборка с 95-летия празднования ГЛИЦ (Ахтубинск) -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Репортаж с лётно-тактических учений вертолётов ВВО (много фотографий) -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

ВВС России могут закупить до 100 легких реактивных учебно-тренировочных самолетов СР-10 - > ИСТОЧНИК
Плюс 150 ЯК-152 (???)

----------


## stream

Еще три морских Су-30СМ отправились в Саки - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

> Еще три морских Су-30СМ отправились в Саки - bmpd


Хе-хе... Круговорот:
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...68/#post125601

----------


## KURYER

Первые российско-сербские совместные лётно-тактические учения Барс-2015 пройдут со 2 по 9 октября 2015 -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

> *"Калашников" преодолел сложности с выпуском ракет "Вихрь" и приступает к серийной сборке*
> 
> 
> 
> ИЖЕВСК, 30 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Евгения Самуськова/. Ижевский оружейный концерн "Калашников" преодолел сложности с госконтрактом на изготовление управляемых ракет "Вихрь-1" и в ближайшее время приступит к серийной сборке. Об этом сообщил 30 сентября журналистам генеральный директор предприятия Алексей Криворучко.
> 
> "Были, действительно, сложности. Они были связаны с тем, что эта ракета все-таки серийно никогда не производилась. Были вопросы с импортозамещением, но на сегодня они все решены. Испытания закончены, и мы в ближайшее время уже приступаем к серийной сборке", - отметил Криворучко.
> 
> Гендиректор "Калашникова" подчеркнул, что "контракт по "Вихрям" не вызывает опасений с технической точки зрения". Он не стал называть дату выполнения контракта, отметив, что она будет определена совместно с Минобороны России. "Сейчас уже идет формальное документальное завершение", - подчеркнул он.


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Калашников" преодолел сложности с выпуском ракет "Вихрь" и приступает к серийной сборке

----------


## KURYER

Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 осуществили пуски ракет на полигоне в республике Коми - Минобороны РФ -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Шойгу поручает создать на аэродроме в Забайкальском крае быстровозводимый военный городок, а также необходимую инфраструктуру -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-26 отрабатывают бомбометание в Ленинградской области -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Авиационную экскадрилью сформировали в Крыму из самолетов Су-30СМ -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Компания "Сухой" передала ВКС России очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 6 окт — РИА Новости. Совместные учения более 2 тысяч мотострелков и армейской авиации начались в Дагестане, сообщила во вторник пресс-служба Южного военного округа (ЮВО).

"Подразделения отдельной мотострелковой бригады Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Республике Дагестан, приступили к проведению бригадного тактического учения с боевой стрельбой на полигоне "Дальний". В учении, которое продлится до конца недели, задействовано более 2 тыс. военнослужащих и около 300 единиц вооружения и военной техники", — говорится в сообщении.

"Совместно с общевойсковыми подразделениями экипажи ударных вертолетов армейской авиации Ми-35 и Ми-28Н проведут летно-тактическое учение, в ходе которого отработают навыки пилотирования в условиях горной местности с огибанием горных склонов, прохождением ущелий и преодолением горных перевалов и огневого поражения противника в высокогорных условиях", — добавила пресс-служба.

Кроме того, отмечается, что, по замыслу учения, военнослужащие мотострелковой бригады были подняты по тревоге и совершили 20-километровый марш в заданный район, где им предстоит совместно с вертолетами армейской авиации уничтожить высадившийся тактический десант условного противника.

В ходе учения командование соединения и представители вышестоящего штаба оценят работу командного состава батальонов по планированию и проведению наступательных и оборонительных действий подчиненных подразделений в условиях горно-лесистой местности, управлению силами и средствами с использованием современных автоматизированных систем и средств связи.

Также командиры подразделений отработают вопросы взаимодействия на марше и в районе выполнения учебно-боевой задачи. Отмечается, что особое внимание будет уделяться отработке действий подразделений противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) по отражению ударов авиации условного противника и взаимодействию с комплексами беспилотных летательных аппаратов."

Более 2 тысяч мотострелков и летчиков начали учения в Дагестане | РИА Новости

----------


## KURYER

Ударные вертолеты усилят российскую военную базу в Таджикистане - Минобороны



> Боевые возможности 201-ой военной базы, дислоцированной в Республике Таджикистан, усилит вертолетная авиация, сообщает Минобороны РФ.
>        "В состав подразделения вошли ударные вертолёты Ми-24П и транспортно-боевые Ми-8МТВ".
>        В Минобороны уточняют, что сформированная авиагруппа будет базироваться в Гиссарском районе Таджикистана на аэродроме "Айни" в 30 км от Душанбе. 
>        Вертолёты будут выполнять задачи по перевозке грузов, авиационному прикрытию войсковых колонн, высадке тактических воздушных десантов, постановке минно-взрывных заграждений с воздуха, эвакуации больных и раненых, перевозке грузов, воздушно-инженерной разведке местности.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Истребители Су-35С провели учения в районе Курил
Экипажи истребителей Су-35С выполнили ряд учебно-боевых задач и сопровождали противолодочные самолеты Ил-38 авиабазы морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота.




> Истребители Су-35С Восточного военного округа (ВВО) провели учения по сопровождению самолетов противолодочной авиации Тихоокеанского флота над акваторией Охотского моря и в районе Курил, сообщил начальник пресс-службы военного округа полковник Александр Гордеев.
> "В ходе летного тактического учения экипажи истребителей Су-35С выполнили ряд специальных учебно-боевых задач и выполнили сопровождение противолодочных самолетов Ил-38 авиабазы морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота, выполнявших задачи по поиску надводных кораблей и подводных лодок условного противника над акваториями Охотского моря и Тихого океана в районе Курильских островов", — отметил он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

8 октября. На военных полигонах в Ставропольском крае и Республике Дагестан завершилось летно-тактическое учение с летными экипажами базы армейской авиации 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Ставрополье. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ.

 «В нем принимали участие около 20 экипажей ударных вертолетов армейской авиации Ми-35 «Крокодил», Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор»...
Более 100 пусков неуправляемых ракет выполнили в ходе учения экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО - AEX.RU

----------


## Йиржи

Тему надо изменить нa

*Информация о ВKС России из различных источников*

 :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Тему надо изменить нa
> 
> *Информация о ВKС России из различных источников*


Голосую за *ВВС*!

----------


## ОБУ

Поддерживаю! Тем более, что ВВС никуда не исчезли, а стали родом ВКС

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 9 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - На военный аэродром в Армавире в пятницу с завода-изготовителя поступила партия из четырех учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130.

"Лстчики выполнили перелет из Иркутской области в Краснодарский край, преодолев более 5000 километров и выполнив три промежуточные посадки для дозаправки топливом", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы Минобороны РФ, которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу.

Отмечается, что "современное оборудование и новейшие системы индикации, установленные на Як-130, позволили преодолеть такое расстояние в максимально-комфортных условиях для летного состава".

Самолеты вошли в состав учебной авиационной базы Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков, которое дислоцировано в Армавире.

Ранее специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы Воздушно-космических сил приняли самолеты на заводе "Иркут", провели контрольный осмотр машин, проверили качество сборки, работу всем систем, узлов и механизмов самолетов, а также двигателей в различных режимах на земле. Был совершсн облет четвсрки Як-130.

----------


## Pilot

Истребители ВВО отработали над Охотским морем сопровождение противолодочных самолетов Тихоокеанского флота



Москва. 9 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Истребители Су-35С истребительного авиационного авиаполка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, провели летные тактические учения по сопровождению самолетов противолодочной авиации Тихоокеанского флота, сообщил начальник пресс-службы (ВВО) полковник Александр Гордеев.

"В ходе летного тактического учения экипажи истребителей Су-35С выполнили ряд специальных учебно-боевых задач, и выполнили сопровождение противолодочных самолетов Ил-38 авиабазы морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота, выполнявших задачи по поиску надводных кораблей и подводных лодок условного противника над акваториями Охотского моря и Тихого океана в районе Курильских островов", - сказал А.Гордеев.

По его словам, учение носило плановый характер и было направлено на совершенствование практических навыков летных экипажей при выполнении учебно-боевых задач.

А.Гордеев также напомнил, что истребители Су-35С начали поступать в ВВО в 2014 году, ими укомплектована одна эскадрилья авиаполка.

----------


## Avia M

9 октября. Минобороны РФ приняло в III квартале 2015 года 75 самолётов и вертолётов для Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС), сообщил в пятницу заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

 "Всего в III квартале в интересах Военно-воздушных сил поставлено 75 единиц авиационной техники, в том числе 49 прошедших ремонт с модернизацией.
ВКС России получили за квартал 75 самолетов и вертолетов - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Я совсем запутался в цифрах:
ВКС РФ до конца года получат 16 "Аллигаторов" и 29 Су-30СМ и МиГ-31БМ



> К передаче в войска подготовлены два многофункциональных истребителя Су-30СМ и два учебно-боевых самолета Як-130. По госконтракту предусмотрена поставка в 2015 году еще 16 Су-30СМ и 6 Як-130.
> Воздушно-космические силы России до конца года получат 16 вертолетов Ка-52, 18 истребителей Су-30СМ и 11 всевысотных перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ.
> "Боевые вертолеты Ка-52 в количестве четырех единиц изготовлены Арсеньевской авиационной компанией "Прогресс". В текущем году запланирована поставка еще 12 вертолетов. Работы ведутся по графику, ГОЗ-2015 будет выполнен в полном объеме", — заверил управляющий директор "Прогресса" Юрий Денисенко.
> 
> Технический директор Иркутского авиационного завода Александр Сергунов сообщил, что к передаче в войска подготовлены два многофункциональных истребителя Су-30СМ и два учебно-боевых самолета Як-130.
> "Условиями госконтрактов предусмотрена поставка в 2015 году еще 16 Су-30СМ и 6 Як-130. Практически вся продукция находится на финишном этапе производства", — сказал Сергунов.
> В свою очередь генеральный директор "Нижегородского авиастроиельного завода "Сокол" Александр Карезин сообщил, что на заводе прошли ремонт и модернизацию 6 всевысотных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ.
> "Четыре самолета переданы в воинскую часть, два готовы к перелету. В этом году будут поставлены еще пять МиГ-31БМ и два МиГ-29УБМ", — добавил он


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

Истребители МиГ-31БМ Центрального военного округа на учениях перелетят в Бурятию, где отработают задачи перехвата воздушных целей



Москва. 12 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Авиагруппа истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ осуществит перехват самолетов условного противника, угрожающих прикрываемым объектам, в ходе стартовавших в понедельник летно-тактических учений с авиацией Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" представитель ЦВО полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Самолеты с авиабаз, дислоцированных в Пермском и Красноярском краях, совершат перелет протяженностью до 3,5 тысяч км на аэродром Домна (Забайкальский край), с которого им предстоит выполнять полеты на боевое применение в небе над полигоном Телемба", - уточнил он.

По его словам, "перехватчики МиГ-31БМ отработают взлет, сближение с целями и их уничтожение на заданных рубежах перехвата ракетами класса "воздух-воздух".

----------


## KURYER

Путин и Лукашенко продолжат обсуждать вопрос создания в Белоруссии российской авиабазы "на полях" саммита СНГ в Астане - Песков



> Президент РФ Владимир Путин и избранный президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко в конструктивном ключе обсуждают вопрос о создании в этой стране российской авиабазы, сообщил журналистам в понедельник пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков.
>        "Различные аспекты этой темы обсуждаются между двумя президентами. Это обсуждение в конструктивном ключе будет продолжено", - сказал Д.Песков.
>        "У двух президентов предстоят контакты, они увидятся в Казахстане на саммите СНГ, и у них будет прекрасная возможность на полях этого саммита подобные вопросы обсудить", - отметил пресс-секретарь В.Путина.
>        Как сообщалось, по приглашению президента Республики Казахстан Нурсултана Назарбаева 15-16 октября президент РФ В.Путин посетит Казахстан.
>        Президент Белоруссии заявил, что обсудит с руководством России вопрос о размещении в стране российской военной базы.
>        "Мы обсудим с Владимиром Путиным эту проблему, если Россия видит что-то, что не видим мы, то она нам скажет", - сказал А.Лукашенко, которого в воскресенье цитировало агентство "БелТА".

----------


## KURYER

Тяжёлый авианесущий крейсер Адмирал Кузнецов выйдет в море после ремонта в октябре



> Тяжелый авианесущий крейсер (ТАВКР) "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" завершил восстановление технической готовности и в конце октября выйдет в Баренцево море для обеспечения полетов летчиков корабельного истребительного авиаполка Северного флота.
>        "Адмирал Кузнецов" полностью восстановил техническую готовность в ходе ремонта в Мурманске и в ближайшее время выйдет в Кольский залив. В конце октября с его борта будут проводиться полеты палубной авиации", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        Ранее крейсер с мая по август проходил доковый ремонт на 82-м судоремонтном заводе в Росляково Мурманской области. За время нахождения в доке на "Адмирале Кузнецове" проведен большой объем технических работ, в том числе на подводной части корпуса: ее очистили от морских отложений и покрасили. Также были отремонтированы различные системы электромеханической части, отвечающие за ходовые качества корабля. Затем на штатной стоянке в Мурманске он проходил восстановление до полной боевой готовности.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

в Миллерово пришли первые три Су-30СМ. Постепенно завершается эксплуатация МиГ-29 в ВВС России :((( 

Но вот что интересно.... Это глюк или звезда стала опять красной? :))))




ПыСы. Самолеты получает 31 полк. И завершение эксплуатации конечно 29 МиГов изделия 9-12 и 9-13. СМТ еще полетают. Надеюсь и МиГ-29М/М2 тоже :)

Антоха, похоже, Эребуни скоро сменит матчасть на СМТ

----------


## KURYER

Авиация Тихоокеанского флота увеличила интенсивность полётов над Курильскими островами:



> Летчики Тихоокеанского флота, получив на вооружение новые самолеты Ил-38Н, стали значительно чаще выполнять полеты в районе Курильских островов, сообщил официальный представитель ТОФ капитан 1 ранга Роман Мартов.
>        "В 2015 году с получением новой модернизированной техники на Тихоокеанском флоте существенно увеличилась интенсивность полетов морской авиации камчатской группировки. Летчики на новых машинах Ил-38Н выполняют полеты над акваториями Японского и Охотского морей, в районе Курильской гряды.
>        Он уточнил, что во время вылетов летчики отрабатывают навыки прохождения заданного курса над водной поверхностью и горными хребтами, слаженность действий при пилотировании в отсутствии наземных радиотехнических средств аэронавигации.
>        "Выполняются задачи по поиску, классификации и слежению за подводными лодками и надводными кораблями условного противника с комплексным применением новых радиолокационных и гидроакустических средств обнаружения. Также экипажи учатся пилотированию в сложных метеорологических условиях", - добавил офицер.
>        Он подчеркнул, что полеты морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота проводятся в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, исключая нарушение границ других государств.

----------


## stream

13 октября 2015 года в состав 31-го истребительного авиационного полка 1-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа на аэродроме Миллерово (Ростовская область) прибыли первые три новых многофункциональных истребителя Су-30СМ
Первые Су-30СМ в Миллерово - bmpd

----------


## Pilot

Пуски неуправляемых ракет провели в Хабаровском крае экипажи вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ и Ка-52



Москва. 14 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" и Ка-52 "Аллигатор" армейской авиабазы провели под Хабаровском зачетные боевые стрельбы и пуски неуправляемых ракет по наземным целям, информирует штаб Восточного военного округа (ВВО).

"Лстно-тактические учения по прикрытию действующей группировки войск прошли на специализированном полигоне округа в Хабаровском крае. В учениях был задействован весь летный и технический состав авиабазы. Экипажи совершили более десятка учебно-боевых вылетов как одиночно, так и в составе смешанных авиагрупп", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ВВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в среду.

Отмечается, что "это первая итоговая проверка, которую летчики авиабазы армейской авиации ВВО сдают на вертолетах Ка-52".

Вертолеты Ка-52 "Аллигатор" поступили на вооружение авиабазы, дислоцированной в Хабаровском крае, летом текущего года. Боевые машины пришли с целью пополнения парка авиационной техники новыми образцами вооружения и усиления авиационной составляющей ВВО, информирует штаб округа.

----------


## KURYER

Курилы стали, практически, полигоном



> Новейшие истребители Су-35 истребительного авиационного авиаполка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, выполнили летные тактические задания в районе Курильских островов, сообщил в четверг представитель ВВО полковник Александр Гордеев.
>        "В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов пилоты Су-35 выполнили элементы сложного пилотажа, пилотирования боевого самолета на предельно малых и максимально допустимых высотах, отработали элементы ведения учебного воздушного боя над водной поверхностью", - уточнил он.
>        По его словам, "полеты истребительной авиации округа носили плановый характер и проведены в соответствии с международными нормами".


http://r3---sn-gvnuxaxjvh-3bqe.googl...WEB&cver=html5

----------


## Avia M

> Курилы стали, практически полигоном


Полно Вам... "Полигон". :Smile: 
Места там красивые. То что летают "Сушки", очень хорошо. Демонстрируют миролюбивость нашей политики, по отношению к дружественной Японии (и не только). 
Эх, восстановить бы "Буревестник"...

----------


## Avia M

15 октября.  Многоцелевые вертолеты Ми-8МТВ-5 поступили на вооружение части армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированной в Смоленской области.

 "Новые боевые машины поступили на вооружение воинской части в рамках плановой замены вертолетов Ми-8 ранних серий, выслуживших установленные сроки эксплуатации", — говорится в сообщении...
Вертолеты Ми-8МТВ-5 поступили в армейскую авиабазу в Смоленской области - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Москва защитит российских летчиков в САР, если подтвердится информация о разглашении их персональных данных - Кремль



> В Кремле пока не располагают информацией о распространении в украинских интернет-СМИ фотографий и персональных данных российских летчиков, которые принимают участие в операции в Сирии, но если это так, то будут приняты меры по обеспечению безопасности военных из РФ, заявил журналистам в четверг пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков.
>        "Я, честно говоря, первый раз это от вас слышу. Об этом мы ничего не знали. Наверняка, наши спецслужбы внимательно за этим следят. Конечно, это враждебные действия по отношению к нашей стране, к нашим военнослужащим", - подчеркнул Д.Песков.
>        "Конечно, в этой связи будут приниматься меры, которые должны приниматься для обеспечения безопасности наших военных", - сказал пресс-секретарь президента.

----------


## Avia M

15 октября. Летчики, инженерно-технический и преподавательский состав Ивановского Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава военно-транспортной авиации Воздушно-космических сил завершили освоение новейших транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД-90.

 «До конца текущего года согласно гособоронзаказу в авиационный центр ВТА предусмотрена поставка первых двух самолетов данного типа. Более 50 его специалистов прошли теоретическую подготовку на заводе-изготовителе, где изучили современное оборудование и системы управления, установленные на авиационной технике»
В ВТА готовятся летать на новых самолетах Ил-76МД-90А - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

ОДК поставила Минобороны двигатели для истребителей по ГОЗ



> "Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация" выполнила государственный заказ по поставкам двигателей для истребителей Су-35С, РД-33МК для МиГ-29К/КУБ и ремонту НК-32 для стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160.
>  Гособороназаказ по поставкам Минобороны РФ двигателей для истребителей Су-35, МиГ-29К/КУБ и ремонту силовых установок для стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160 "Белый лебедь" завершен, сообщили в пресс-службе "Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации" (ОДК, входит Ростех).
> Таким образом полностью реализован пятилетний контракт по Су-35.
> "ОДК выполнила государственный оборонный заказ по поставкам двигателей АЛ-41Ф-1С для истребителей Су-35С, РД-33МК для МиГ-29К/КУБ и ремонту НК-32 для стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160. Отгрузка изделий заказчику прошла без задержек в соответствии с согласованным графиком", — говорится в сообщении.
> Сообщается также, что обеспечено 100% выполнение ремонтов двигателей РД-33 серии 2 для фронтовых истребителей МиГ-29, АЛ-31Ф для истребителей Су-27, а также Д-30КУ-154 и Д-30 серии 2/3 для Ту-154 и Ту-134 соответственно.
> В ОДК добавили, что также исполнен трехлетний контракт ГОЗ по поставке двигателей РД-33МК для оснащения боевых самолетов палубной авиации МиГ-29 К/КУБ

----------


## Pilot

Военный Ми-8 совершил вынужденную посадку в Свердловской области из-за попадания птицы в двигатель, пострадавших нет



Москва. 16 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Вертолет Ми-8 совершил вынужденную посадку в Свердловской области, пострадавших нет, сообщили в Центральном военном округе.

"Сегодня в 18.15 мск вертолет Ми-8 отдельного транспортного авиационного полка Центрального военного округа, совершавший учебно-тренировочный полет, в результате попадания птицы в двигатель произвел вынужденную посадку в районе населенного пункта Краснополье в Свердловской области. При посадке никто из членов экипажа не пострадал", - сообщил "Интерфаксу" в пятницу официальный представитель ЦВО полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

По его словам, после проведения профилактических работ вертолет совершил перелет на аэродром базирования "Кольцово" под Екатеринбургом.

----------


## OKA

"17.10.2015 (17:30)

Заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов проверил ход выполнения гособоронзаказа на Казанском авиационном заводе

В ходе рабочей поездки на Казанский авиационный завод замглавы военного ведомства осмотрел цеха окончательной сборки дальних стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160 и Ту-22М3 и проверил ход выполнения гособоронзаказа за 2015 год.

Юрий Борисов также провел совещание межведомственной рабочей группы, на котором обсуждались вопросы воспроизводства стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160.

В совещании принимали участие заместитель министра промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации Андрей Богинский, руководство ПАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация», АО «Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация», ПАО «Туполев» и представители Российской академии наук.

Замглавы военного ведомства заслушал доклады о создании электронной документации, оптимизации технологии производства и реализации «дорожной карты» по воспроизводству самолетов и запуску опытно-конструкторских работ.

Подводя итоги совещания, Юрий Борисов обратил внимание представителей предприятия на строгое соблюдение темпов работ по созданию ракетоносца Ту-160М2.

Также в рамках рабочей поездки замминистра обороны посетил 929-й Государственный летно-испытательный центр им. В.П. Чкалова в Ахтубинске (Астраханская обл.), где провел совещание, посвященное ходу работ по введению в войсковую эксплуатацию новых и модернизированных самолетов и авиационных средств поражения.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов проверил ход выполнения гособоронзаказа на Казанском авиационном заводе : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

19 октября. Тяжелые транспортные вертолеты Ми-26 авиабазы армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированной в Хабаровском крае, провели учения по доставке грузов на внешней подвеске...
Экипажи вертолетов Ми-26 ВВО отработали доставку тяжелой автомобильной техники на внешней подвеске - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Сверхманевренные Су-30СМ получат лётчики ЮВО



> До конца 2015 года летчики Южного военного округа получат 50 самолетов. Прежде всего, это многофункциональные Су-34. Независимо от погоды и времени суток, истребители-бомбардировщики нового поколения способны эффективно поражать наземные, морские и воздушные цели.
> Пополнятся авиационные части сверхманевренными истребителями Су-30СМ. Кроме того, их ждут ударные вертолеты Ми-28 «Ночной охотник» и транспортно-боевые Ми-8 «Терминатор».
> Значительно обновят свое оборудование и наземные службы. Они примут на вооружение 20 современных радиолокационных станций и комплексов радиоэлектронного подавления.
> Первую партию воздушных судов уже получила 4-я армия ВВС и ПВО. На авиабазах в Крыму, Ростовской области и Ставропольском крае разместились 15 самолетов и вертолетов.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Авиакор переоборудует два стратегических бомбардировщика:



> Во вторник, 20 октября, на аэродром самарского завода "Авиакор" совершил посадку стратегический бомбардировщик ТУ-95 МС, сообщила пресс-служба предприятия.
> За счет работ на "Авиакоре" будут существенно улучшены боевые свойства самолета, которые в наибольшей степени будут соответствовать современным требованиям ВВС России.
> Программа переоборудования предусматривает усовершенствование систем, связанных с огневой мощью ТУ-95 МС, тем самым расширяя область применения бомбардировщика.
> Как отмечают на "Авиакоре", для завода этот проект очень интересен, особенно в связи с закрытием проекта Ан-140.
> Это уже второй самолет ТУ-95 МС, который прибыл на завод по программе переоборудования. Первый бомбардировщик прилетел 20 августа. Планируется его отправка заказчику в ближайшие дни. Приемочная комиссия должна пройти 20 октября, после чего самолет будет отправлен в эксплуатацию.

----------


## Muller

> Авиакор переоборудует два стратегических бомбардировщика:


это чего это они там собираются на Авиакоре с ними делать в плане "огневой мощи"?
кроме как установка балок под Х-101/102, на ум ничего не приходит.

----------


## KURYER

> это чего это они там собираются на Авиакоре с ними делать в плане "огневой мощи"?
> кроме как установка балок под Х-101/102, на ум ничего не приходит.


Обратите внимание на срок первой машины: с 20 августа по 20 октября, два месяца (!!). Балки, в лучшем случае.
Такой ещё момент. Договоры на ремонт 95-х на ТАНТК и 360 АРЗ в Интернете висят с 2014 года. Договора с Авиакор не найти, такое ощущение, что его внезапно (?) что ли заключили (ИМХО).

----------


## AC

> Авиакор переоборудует два стратегических бомбардировщика:


Даже не два, три ("до конца года"):
В Самаре восстановят и модернизируют легендарный ТУ-95 МС | Самара Сегодня
18-й борт пришел (см. фото по самарской ссылке выше):
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## stream

Возобновление испытаний самолета Т-50-5 - bmpd

----------


## AC

> Обратите внимание на срок первой машины: с 20 августа по 20 октября, два месяца (!!). Балки, в лучшем случае.
> Такой ещё момент. Договоры на ремонт 95-х на ТАНТК и 360 АРЗ в Интернете висят с 2014 года. Договора с Авиакор не найти, такое ощущение, что его внезапно (?) что ли заключили (ИМХО).


1) Далеко не все договоры "в Интернете висят".
2) Не внезапно. Сообщали еще в марте:
"Авиакор" начнет модернизацию Ту-95МС

----------


## Let_nab

*When Selfies Are a Tool of Intelligence
From commercial satellite photos to Facebook posts, tracking Russia’s military intervention in Syria has never been easier for the world’s amateur and professional spies.* 

Цинк - When Selfies Are a Tool of Intelligence | Foreign Policy

*FP: Соцсети помогают спецслужбам США шпионить за российской армией*
ИноТВ: 
https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2015-10...csluzhbam-SSHA

*Если раньше спецслужбы получали информацию со спутников-шпионов и из перехвата телефонных разговоров, то теперь они черпают ее из соцсетей. Так, о появлении российских военных в Сирии можно было узнать, изучая сделанные ими селфи, а также благодаря работе российских «энтузиастов», отслеживающих полеты транспортной авиации. В будущем роль открытых источников будет только расти, предупреждает Foreign Policy.*

Ход «интервенции» российских войск в Сирии для поддержки Башара Асада можно было наблюдать почти в реальном времени. Это стало небывалой демонстрацией мощи открытых источников информации, пишет Foreign Policy.

Хотя воздушную кампанию против повстанцев-суннитов Москва начала 30 сентября, первые признаки присутствия российских военных в Сирии стали поступать уже за месяц до того. 22 августа в турецком блоге появились фотографии российского грузового корабля, прошедшего через Босфор. Затем опубликовали записи переговоров российского военного командования и изображения бронетранспортера БТР-82. Российские военные выкладывали селфи из Сирии в социальных сетях, там же затем появились фотографии российских самолетов в небе над Сирией. 

В первой половине сентября энтузиасты авиационной сферы проследили ход российских грузовых перевозок на самолетах Ан-124 в Сирию. Хотя официальная Москва и утверждала, что перевозилась гуманитарнаю помощь, как минимум на одной фотографии из России можно было видеть, как в самолет грузят боевой вертолет. Больше всех в процессе сбора информации из открытых источников отличился 29-летний россиянин Руслан Левиев, отмечает Foreign Policy: его команда из шести аналитиков собирает и с большим трудом перепроверяет «цифровые ошметки», которые российская армия оставляет после себя. 

Эксперты и наблюдатели сферы сбора информации утверждают, что «вторжение» России на Украину и «аннексия» ею Крыма – «единственный настоящий прецедент документации данных об иностранной военной авантюре в реальном времени с использованием открытых источников». Как указывает Левиев, интернет-покрытие в регионе там было хорошее, местные жители активно пользуются социальными сетями, некоторые события даже транслировались в прямом эфире; и это не говоря о повсеместной распространенности видеорегистраторов, которые дают внушительное количество видеоматериалов. «В Сирии нет ничего подобного», — комментирует эксперт. 

Более доступными материалы из открытых источников стали отчасти из-за колоссального роста индустрии коммерческих спутников, считает обозреватель Foreign Policy. О качестве изображений с этих аппаратов говорит то, что американские власти – частые потребители их «продукции». Опрошенный изданием эксперт с 14-летним опытом работы в ЦРУ утверждает, что сегодня выполняет с использованием открытых источников такие работы, которые еще недавно казались, невозможными. 

Правда, аналитики от разведки советуют действовать с осторожностью, ведь велика вероятность, что данные открытых источников все равно хуже тех, которые по засекреченным каналам получают ЦРУ, АНБ и другие американские разведслужбы. «И хотя некоторые представители Конгресса жаловались на качество данных, которые они получали по России, Белый дом настаивает, что интервенция Москвы не застала его врасплох». 

Когда в конце августа – начале сентября стали накапливаться данные о российской армии в Сирии, американские чиновники начали принимать меры против Москвы. Джон Керри предупреждал своего коллегу Сергея Лаврова, что расширение российского военного присутствия приведет к «конфронтации» с американскими силами в регионе. Затем Вашингтон просил страны региона закрыть свое воздушное пространство для российских грузовых перевозок, напоминает издание. 

Вообще из-за «взрыва» информации в открытых источниках крупным державам стало труднее держать свои операции в секрете. Когда на Украине появились военные без опознавательных знаков, аналитики по оружию и форме опознали в них российских солдат. По номерам на хвостах стало возможно опознать и американские самолеты. Это затруднило правительству работу против террористов, пожаловался американскому журналу один из ветеранов ЦРУ. 

В свете того что в труднодоступных и опасных регионах, такие как племенные зоны Пакистана и пустыни Сомали, очень сложно «развивать человеческие ресурсы», появилась возможность того, что данные открытых источников могут стать большей опорой для разведок – особенно с точки зрения затрат на безопасность. Большие объемы открытой информации о передвижениях России в Сирии, особенно в социальных сетях, – свидетельство перемен, с которыми американское разведсообщество теперь вынуждено считаться, считает автор статьи.

Когда-то, вспоминает один из опрошенных изданием экспертов, о передвижениях недружественных военных сил судили в основном по спутниковым изображениям: что куда перемещается, кто где мобилизуется. Но как понять, учения это или подготовка к нападению на соседнюю страну? Сегодня источников намного больше, но и проверить достоверность данных социальных сетей так же сложно. 

Теперь американская разведка пытается встроить данные открытых источников в свою работу – так, в ЦРУ считают улучшение работы в этом направлении одним из основных способов улучшить работу агентства. Однако сообщество в целом пока переживает «экспериментальный период» в работе с этим источником, отмечает один из экспертов в статье Foreign Policy. «Профессионализм будет заключаться в оценке этой информации и ее интегрировании с данными, добытыми тайно или по непубличным каналам, с тем чтобы приходить к весомым аналитическим выкладкам», — заявил он. 

Он добавляет при этом, что эти данные вряд ли будут давать ответ на вопрос о том, почему было принято то или иное решение и каковы намерения иностранного лидера. Можно вспомнить при этом, что «одним из лучших ранних признаков участия российских марионеточных сил» в крушении малайзиского рейса МН 17 стала запись одного из лидеров повстанцев в социальных сетях. В последовавшие дни накопился ряд изображений, видеороликов и «твитов», указывавших на ракетных комплекс «Бук», пишет американское издание. Однако каждый отдельный сгусток информации проверить «сложно до одури». 

«Именно в сочетании с традиционными разведывательными приемами методы сбора данных в открытых источниках становятся необычайно мощными, особенно как способ управления представлениями публики», — рассуждает Foreign Policy. Когда стали накапливаться данные о том, что МН 17 сбили «пророссийские сепаратисты», украинские службы безопасности обнародовали записи перехвата телефонных звонков между полевыми командирами о падении самолета и передвижениях комплекса «Бук». «Перехват телефонных звонков – классический пример значимой информации, которой шпионские организации могут гордиться», — комментирует автор. 

Однако большая опора на данные открытых источников – существенный «культурный вызов» для американских шпионов, отмечает журнал. В некотором смысле это «девальвация» классических приемов разведок, считает один из опрошенных экспертов.

----------


## KURYER

Бомбардировщики Су-24 провели ночные учебные бомбардировки и пуски ракет под Хабаровском



> Бомбардировщики авиадивизии, дислоцированной в Хабаровском крае, провели ночные учения с применением бомб и ракет. Об этом сообщил начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа полковник Александр Гордеев.
> Он уточнил, что к учениям привлекли до 30 экипажей, а также инженерно-технический состав и наземные диспетчерские службы.
> "В ходе учения экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-24 отработали задачи по уничтожению командных пунктов и скоплений вооружения и военной техники условного противника с использованием корректируемых авиабомб и ракет", - пояснил Гордеев.
> Кроме того, летчики противодействовали средствами противовоздушной обороны и истребителям, добавил офицер.

----------


## Казанец

Примечательна терминология, которую западные СМИ настойчиво впаривают западному обывателю:



> *Russia’s military intervention in Syri*a


Надо полагать, что все боеприпасы, использованные США по всему миру в течение последней четверти века, это всё была
*peaceful aid*

а деятельность самих зарубежных СМИ, это отнюдь не 
*shameless propaganda*

а конечно же
*impartial information*

----------


## OKA

> Примечательна терминология, которую западные СМИ настойчиво впаривают западному обывателю...


Ролик : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q60yBQG8XI

 произвёл должное впечатление))

----------


## Djoker

На аэродроме Моздок начались бетонные работы

----------


## AC

> Примечательна терминология, которую западные СМИ настойчиво впаривают западному обывателю:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Let_nab
> 
> 
> Russia’s military intervention in Syria


Во-первых, я не думаю, что их "обыватель" зачитывается Foreign Policy.
Во-вторых, слово "интервенция" в английском языке не несёт в себе какого-либо отрицательного или ругательного подтекста.
И про себя он пишут в такой же "терминологии":

"Should the U.S. Intervene in Syria with Military Action?... Though Western intervention in Libya was deemed largely successful in bringing down its dictator Muammar Qadhafi...".
http://www.usnews.com/debate-club/sh...ilitary-action

"Iraq gives cautious welcome to US military intervention... Sunni and Shia Iraqis cautiously welcomed the prospect of more robust US intervention in their country to combat Islamist extremists – provided it did not come at the expense of their own communities...".
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/210b050e-3...#axzz3pHOMF1Ui

"The US intervention in Afghanistan: key developments"
The US intervention in Afghanistan: key developments

Так что, я думаю, с помощью конкретно таких терминов что-то "впаривать" их обывателю бесполезно...
 :Cool:

----------


## KURYER

Серийная модернизация Ил-76 начнется в ВС РФ в 2016 году



> Серийная модернизация военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76 Вооруженных сил России до уровня Ил-76МД-М начнется в 2016 году, сообщил в четверг журналистам заместитель гендиректора "Авиационного комплекса им. С. В. Ильюшина" Юрий Юдин.
> "С 2016 года мы приступим к серийной модернизации самолетов Ил-76", — сказал Юдин, отметив, что сейчас завершается переоборудование первой машины.
> По его словам, модернизированный Ил-76 "в скором времени должен совершить первый полет". После этого, после отработки всех вопросов, начнётся серийная модернизация.

----------


## KURYER

"Ил" готов обеспечить техобслуживание самолетов "Ан" Минобороны РФ



> "Авиационный комплекс имени С.В. Ильюшина" (входит в ОАК) готов обеспечить поддержание технической эксплуатации всего парка военно-транспортных самолетов марки "Ан" (разработаны украинским "КБ Антонов") министерства обороны России, сообщил в четверг журналистам генеральный конструктор компании Николай Таликов.
> "Мы будем отслеживать все вопросы и работать с точки зрения поддержки эксплуатации всей "антоновской" тематики — начиная с самолета Ан-2 и заканчивая самолетом Ан-124. Это наша святая обязанность сегодня, и мы все силы прикладываем, чтобы министерство обороны не останавливалось именно из-за этих проблем с поддержкой эксплуатации", — сказал он.
> По его словам, речь идет всего о "8-9 типах" самолетов.
> "Ил" осуществляет работы по техобслуживанию самолетов "Ан" по решению правительства и Минобороны РФ, отметил генеральный конструктор.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны получило первую партию ракет "Вихрь-1" от "Калашникова"*
> 
> *МОСКВА, 23 окт — РИА Новости.* Российский концерн "Калашников", входящий в госкорпорацию Ростех, в рамках гособоронзаказа поставил Минобороны РФ первую партию управляемых ракет "Вихрь-1".
> 
> "Управляемая ракета "Вихрь-1" предназначена для поражения бронированной техники, а также малоскоростных воздушных целей. Максимальная дальность стрельбы составляет до 10 километров, при этом пуски могут осуществляться с высоты до четырех тысяч метров", — сообщила в пятницу пресс-служба концерна.
> 
> Сейчас концерн приступил к серийной сборке изделий. Согласно контракту, общая стоимость которого составляет около 13 миллиардов рублей, предприятие должно поставить министерству такие ракеты до конца 2015 года. Число ракет, которые получат военные, не уточняется.


Минобороны получило первую партию ракет "Вихрь-1" от "Калашникова" | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ирак:

----------


## Panda-9

> Ирак:


Странно: сначала на 5-8 сек четко показывают "хвост" регистрационного номера в окошке, а потом на 1 мин 2 сек "размазывают" собственно регистрационный. Как-то нелогично. Можно, конечно, допустить, что это не радакционная "замазка" регистрационного, а в действительности на самолете замазали (качество картинки не очень, и утверждать с уверенностью тут невозможно), но тем более, если на самолете регистрация замазана, то зачем ее упорно "светить" несколько секунд.

----------


## Avia M

26 октября. Новый российский самолет-топливозаправщик Ил-78МД-90А сможет дополнительно перевозить до 110 тонн топлива благодаря двум дополнительным бакам. Об этом сообщил 26 октября журналистам гендиректор предприятия "Авиастар-СП" Сергей Дементьев, передает ТАСС.

 "Задача на следующий год - поднять самолет Ил-78МД-90А в воздух...
Новый топливозаправщик Ил-78МД-90А сможет дополнительно перевозить до 110 тонн топлива - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Хороший день, хоть и понедельник ;-))



> ВАСО (Воронежский авиазавод) в рамках финансируемого Минобороны России госконтракта приступил к непосредственной постройке первого легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В. В 2009-2010 годах работы по этой программе были начаты, но в 2011-2014 годах финансирование не велось, и первый экземпляр самолета был «заморожен» в стадии 60%-готовности.
> Сегодня программа не просто возобновлена, а ведется ее плановое поэтапное осуществление с учетом государственного курса на импортозамещение: весной 2015 года был защищен проект Ил-112В и показан полноразмерный макет кабины. В течение 2015 года запущен процесс разработки турбовинтового двигателя ТВ7-117СТ со свободной турбиной и системы автоматического управления двигателем. В работу включилось еще одно отечественное предприятие «Технодинамика» - оно разрабатывает элементы механизации крыла нового самолета. С учетом всех составляющих программы на выходе будет получен практически 100%-российский самолет, который должен совершить свой первый полет в 2017 году.
> Различные источники говорят о том, что только Минобороны России может закупить до 50 Ил-112В в районе 2020 года. С учетом того, что самолет заменяет собой выбывающие из строя по причине износа построенные еще в СССР самолеты КБ Антонова, рынок Ил-112В оценивается в сотни машин, причем далеко за пределами России.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Фоторепортаж посвященный 70-летию Котельниковской авиационной базы в Волгоградской области -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Новый патрульный самолёт для ВВС и ФСБ могут создать на базе ИЛ-114:



> Патрульные самолеты для ВВС России могут быть созданы на базе пассажирского самолета Ил-114, производство которого планируется возобновить в России, сообщил во вторник член коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии Российской Федерации Михаил Каштан.
> "Отдельно стоит перед нами задача запуска в производство самолета Ил-114 и создание на его базе специальных самолетов: патрульных самолетов для нашей государственной авиации — Военно-воздушных сил и авиации погранвойск", — сказал Каштан на торжественном мероприятии по случаю 90-летия легендарного авиаконструктора Генриха Новожилова.

----------


## AC

> 26 октября. Новый российский самолет-топливозаправщик Ил-78МД-90А сможет дополнительно перевозить до 110 тонн топлива благодаря двум дополнительным бакам. Об этом сообщил 26 октября журналистам гендиректор предприятия "Авиастар-СП" Сергей Дементьев, передает ТАСС.
> 
>  "Задача на следующий год - поднять самолет Ил-78МД-90А в воздух...
> Новый топливозаправщик Ил-78МД-90А сможет дополнительно перевозить до 110 тонн топлива - AEX.RU


Фото:
В Ульяновске показали, как делают воздушный топливозаправщик — Российская газета

----------


## Pilot

Ростов-на-Дону/Москва. 27 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Три новейших многофункциональных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 получит до конца текущего года одна из авиабаз, которая дислоцируются на юге России, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник в силовых структурах региона.

"Бомбардировщики поступят на авиабазу в Южном военном округе из Новосибирского авиационного производственного объединения имени Чкалова", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Су-34 активно задействуются российской авиационной группировкой в Сирии при нанесении ударов по инфраструктуре и боевикам террористической группировки ИГИЛ.

По данным Минобороны РФ, самолеты этого типа имеют большой радиус действия и оснащены самым современным вооружением.

"Очередная партия Су-34 поступит в ЮВО в рамках гособоронзаказа 2015 года", - уточнил собеседник агентства.

По его данным, "сейчас в составе Воздушно-комических сил России находятся порядка 70 самолстов Су-34".

----------


## KURYER

"Сухой" передал ВКС очередную партию бомбардировщиков Су-34



> Сегодня компания «Сухой» передала ВКС РФ очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, предусмотренную гособоронзаказом 2015 года. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба компании "Сухой".
> "Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации. Сегодня новосибирский авиазавод работает с максимальной эффективностью. Государственный контракт с Министерством обороны РФ на поставку Су-34 ВКС РФ до 2020 года обеспечивает его стабильную загрузку на ближайшие годы и определяет перспективы долгосрочного развития. В настоящее время самолеты успешно используются в войсках и демонстрируют высокие эксплуатационные качества", - отметили в компании.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

РФ и Белоруссия проведут диалог о размещении авиабазы в контексте союза - Песков



> Вопросы, связанные с размещением российской авиабазы в Белоруссии, будут обсуждаться Москвой и Минском в рамках союзнических отношений, заявляют в Кремле.

----------


## AC

> 


Мероприятие проходило 22 октября:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## KURYER

Технодинамика: авариестойкая топливная система для вертолетов пойдет в серию в 2017 году



> Новая система не допускает вытекания топлива при жестких посадках вертолетов, что снижает вероятность их возгорания
>  Топливная система для вертолетов, не допускающая утечки топлива при жесткой посадке, успешно проходит испытания, ее поставки могут начаться уже в 2017 году. Об этом ТАСС рассказал генеральный директор разработчика системы - холдинга "Технодинамика" (входит в госкорпорацию "Ростех") Максим Кузюк.
> "Единственная в России разработка авариестойкой топливной системы для вертолетов успешно прошла второй этап заводских испытаний. В 2016-2017 году она должна пройти необходимые сертификационные испытания, после чего она может быть поставлена на серийное производство. Кроме того, система будет полностью запатентована. Поставки новой системы должны начаться в 2017-2018 годах", - сказал он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## AC

> Технодинамика: авариестойкая топливная система для вертолетов пойдет в серию в 2017 году
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Специально для "вертолётов": с возвращением!  :Biggrin: 
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2843035
(А то некоторые товарищи тут позволяли себе много по отношению к товарищу...  :Wink: )

----------


## OKA

> Специально для "вертолётов": с возвращением! 
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/476309
> (А то некоторые товарищи тут позволяли себе много по отношению к товарищу... )


Ну значит Саркози снова вернётся в президенство, и можно снова будет чего-нибудь заказать, типа "Мистралей"  :Wink: 
Оланд что-то ляпнул на тему закупок у французов, после снятия санкций  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Ну значит Саркози снова вернётся в президенство, и можно снова будет чего-нибудь заказать, типа "Мистралей" 
> Оланд что-то ляпнул на тему закупок у французов, после снятия санкций


Вот и некоторые другие тоже так думают:
Ъ - Бывших президентов и разведчиков не бывает
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

Ту-95МС и его восемь друзей "Оушена" -- Х-101 -- вчера в Жуковском:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## AC

> Ту-95МС и его восемь друзей Х-101 вчера в Жуковском:
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Однако у Ту-95МС они только на внешней:
http://www.aviationunion.ru/Files/Nom_4_Zay.pdf
...что, естественно, влечет за собой увеличение аэродинамического сопротивления и сокращение дальности.
Впрочем, дальность самих новых ракет в "4,5 тыс. км" это отчасти компенсирует, -- ей вот (этой дальностью) недавно хвалился и тов. Путин даже:
Путин: у России есть воля применять высокоточное оружие | РИА Новости

----------


## AC

> Фото:
> В Ульяновске показали, как делают воздушный топливозаправщик — Российская газета


Ульяновск обещает 39 новых "Илов" за четыре года:
Сергей Морозов: в следующем году Ульяновск выпустит семь новых «Ил-476» // 1UL.RU
И ждем фото "Князя Владимира" в этом году!..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> РФ и Белоруссия проведут диалог о размещении авиабазы в контексте союза - Песков


МИД Белоруссии в принципе этот диалог уже начал: базы нам не надо, потому что...
Ъ - «Размещение авиабазы не снизит военно-политическую напряженность в регионе»

----------


## AC

Новые "Су" получит ЗВО:
Западный военный округ получит первые истребители Су-35С и Су-30СМ: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## KURYER

Пуски ракет осуществили ракетоносцы Ту-160 на полигонах Пембой и Кура



> На полигонах Пембой и Кура стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 осуществили пуски крылатых ракет по наземным целям. Тренировка прошла в рамках проверки системы управления. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны России.
> 30 октября в Вооруженных Силах РФ прошла плановая проверка системы управления, в том числе надежности прохождения учебно-боевых приказов и сигналов по всей вертикали управления от Национального центра управления обороной РФ до командных пунктов соединений и воинских частей включительно.
> В учениях были задействованы соединения и воинские части Ракетных войск стратегического назначения, Северного и Тихоокеанского флотов, Каспийской флотилии и Дальней авиации.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

> Ульяновск обещает 39 новых "Илов" за четыре года:
> И ждем фото "Князя Владимира" в этом году!..


AC спасибо, 2 ИЛ-76МД-90А в 2016 планируются в Иран (!) и ещё 4 в 2017. 
Очень рад.

----------


## OKA

"30.10.2015 (17:37) Экипажи бомбардировщиков СУ-24 морской авиации Балтийского флота выполнили практическое бомбометание

В рамках проведения внезапной проверки боевой готовности соединений морской авиации и противовоздушной обороны Балтийского флота летчики отработали уничтожение наземных целей практическим  бомбометанием.

На авиационном полигоне в Калининградской области экипажи бомбардировщиков СУ-24 нанесли высокоточные бомбовые удары по мишеням, имитирующим боевую технику условного противника, его командные пункты, инженерные сооружения.

Бомбометание выполнялось на высотах от 200 до 2000 метров. 

Все  действия летчиков фиксировались средствами объективного контроля, установленными на боевых машинах, а также на земле в районе боевого применения. Их анализ показал стопроцентное поражение всех назначенных целей.

Помимо практического бомбометания, летчики отработали совместное боевое маневрирование и приемы подавления средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Экипажи бомбардировщиков СУ-24 морской авиации Балтийского флота выполнили практическое бомбометание : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

2 ТУ-142 Тихоокеанского флота барражировали недалеко от авианосца "Рональд Рейган". Американцы были вынуждены поднять F-18 на перехват. Источник на английском.
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"Источник: патрульный самолет вылетел на поиски пропавшего МиГ-31  23:06 30.10.2015

Истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 пропал с радаров, когда возвращался на аэродром в Камчатском крае после выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета.

Источник: пропавший МиГ-31 исчез с радаров в 150 км от места вылета

МОСКВА, 30 окт — РИА Новости. Патрульный самолет вылетел на поиски истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31, пропавшего в пятницу в Камчатском крае, сообщил РИА Новости источник в силовых структурах.

"К поискам пропавшего МиГ-31 приступил поисковый самолет Ил-38", — сказал собеседник агентства.

По сообщению управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России, в 18.38 мск пятницы на средствах отображения радиолокаторов пропала отметка от самолета МиГ-31 Восточного военного округа. Самолет возвращался на аэродром базирования в Камчатском крае после выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета.

Командованием Восточного военного округа организовано проведение поисково-спасательной операции, которая осложнена плохими метеоусловиями, сообщает Минобороны."

Источник: патрульный самолет вылетел на поиски пропавшего МиГ-31 | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Место приземления пилотов разбившегося МиГ-31 обнаружили на Камчатке   01:36 31.10.2015 

Выживших пилотов с потерпевшего аварию на Камчатке самолета МиГ-31 эвакуируют после улучшения метеоусловий, сообщили в Минобороны России.

МОСКВА, 31 окт — РИА Новости. Экипаж патрульного самолета по работающему аварийному радиомаяку обнаружил место приземления двух пилотов с потерпевшего аварию на Камчатке самолета МиГ-31, сообщает Минобороны России.

"Экипаж самолета Ил-38 (патрульный самолет — прим.) визуально зафиксировал пилотов, купола парашютов и разведенный сигнальный костер", — говорится в сообщении."

Место приземления пилотов разбившегося МиГ-31 обнаружили на Камчатке | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Пилотов разбившегося на Камчатке МиГ-31 успешно эвакуировали



> "Оба пилота потерпевшего аварию в Камчатском крае истребителя МиГ-31 успешно эвакуированы на аэродром Елизово поисково-спасательной службой Восточного военного округа, прибывшей к месту приземления летчиков сразу же после улучшения погоды в районе поиска", — говорится в сообщении.
> После предварительного обследования врачи заключили, что жизни пилотов ничего не угрожает, отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## OKA

Пока только такие подробности : 

"06:23 31 октября 2015  Обнаружен второй пилот рухнувшего на Камчатке МиГ-31

Оба члена экипажа направлены на медицинское обследование.

Как сообщили LifeNews в правоохранительных органах, оба пилота рухнувшего накануне истребителя МиГ-31 найдены и отправлены в Елизово для прохождения медицинского обследования. По информации источника, также была обнаружена и сама сгоревшая машина.

Сообщается, что при катапультировании один из пилотов получил травмы — с места обнаружения он был госпитализирован на носилках. В данный момент мужчина находится в сознании. Второй пилот отделался незначительными травмами.

Напомним, самолет МиГ-31 с двумя членами экипажа на борту, командиром Овчинниковым С. и штурманом Шальневым П., пропал с радаров во время тренировочного полета 30 октября примерно в 150 километрах от города Ключи."


На фото: Овчинников С.


На фото: Шальнев П.

http://lifenews.ru/news/167142
http://lifenews.ru/news/167163

----------


## Pilot

штурману сломало руки. в остальном все нормально. летчик говорит об отказе управления

----------


## Йиржи

> Пилотов разбившегося на Камчатке МиГ-31 успешно эвакуировали


О! Хорошее сообщение!

----------


## KURYER

Истребители Су-30СМ отработали задачи по воздушному прикрытию штурмовиков и вертолетов



> Задачи по воздушному прикрытию штурмовиков и вертолетов отработали экипажи истребителей Су-30СМ Восточного военного округа (ВВО) в Забайкалье.
> "В учебно-тренировочных полетах задействовались 10 истребителей, проведено более 20 самолетовылетов", - уточнили в округе.
> В ходе практического выполнения задач экипажи истребителей провели учебные воздушные бои с электронными пусками управляемых ракет воздух-воздух, а также боевые стрельбы из авиационных пушек по воздушным учебным целям.
> Задачи по воздушному прикрытию действий штурмовой и армейской авиации выполнялись в составе пар и звеньев, добавили в пресс-службе.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Fencer

> самолет МиГ-31 с двумя членами экипажа на борту, командиром Овчинниковым С. и штурманом Шальневым П., пропал с радаров во время тренировочного полета 30 октября примерно в 150 километрах от города Ключи.


Известен его бортовой номер,а также при наличии его регистрационный номер RF?

----------


## KURYER

В Самаре завершается модернизация стенда испытаний двигателей Ту-160



> Модернизация стенда для испытаний реактивных двигателей стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160, воспроизводство которых началось в России, завершается на самарском ОАО "Кузнецов" (входит в Объединенную двигателестроительную корпорацию Ростеха), сообщает подрядчик работ Спецстрой России.
> "Стенд представляет собой сооружение закрытого типа переменной этажности с вертикальной шахтой всасывания и вертикальным глушителем выхлопа. Он предназначен для испытания реактивных авиадвигателей для различных типов самолетов, включая знаменитые стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160. В настоящее время завершается отделка помещений, ведутся пуско-наладочные работы", — говорится в сообщении федерального агентства по строительству.
> В пресс-службе пояснили, что с апреля текущего года возведены внутренние металлоконструкции и внутренняя огнезащита, установлены новые вентиляционные шахты и наружные лестницы, проведена вся облицовка фасада здания общей площадью около двух с половиной тысяч квадратных метров; смонтирована новая автоматическая система пожаротушения, проложен новый пожарный водопровод и заменено все электрооборудование. В ходе модернизации были заново проложены все инженерные сети, а в самом сооружении установлено свыше четырех тысяч единиц оборудования.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

Благочинный приходов Миллеровского округа иерей Сергий Сошкин совершил чин освящения самолетов | Миллеровское благочиние / Шахтинская епархия / Донская митрополия









Ми-28Н и Ми-35М все ещё остаются на аэродроме:

----------


## OKA

> Известен его бортовой номер,а также при наличии его регистрационный номер RF?


На фоне большой египетской трагедии, сми тему МиГа задвинули, может и к лучшему (меньше домыслов и "версий" журналистских). 2года назад в Приморье тоже 31-й потеряли.  В ж-журналах не встречалось.

Здесь Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > 2015  тоже не видно. 

Ан-12 сегодняшний, пишут что этот : ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## KURYER

> На фоне большой египетской трагедии, сми тему МиГа задвинули, может и к лучшему (меньше домыслов и "версий" журналистских). 2года назад в Приморье тоже 31-й потеряли.  В ж-журналах не встречалось.


По потерянному МИГу встречалось, что в Елизово 12 МИГ-31 и в поисках принимали участие два ИЛ-38 (01 и 07 красные).

----------


## KURYER

Су-30СМ и Су-35С ВВО сбросили 24 авиабомбы на ЗРК и колонну танков условного противника



> Летчики истребителей Су-30СМ и Су-35С Восточного военного округа (ВВО) провели учебно-боевые полеты с практическим бомбометанием. Они сбросили 24 авиационные бомбы по наземным целям, имитировавшим развернутый зенитно-ракетный комплекс (ЗРК), колонну танков на марше и аэродром с самолетами условного противника.
> "Маневры прошли на одном из авиационных полигонов в Хабаровском крае. Девять истребителей Су-35С и три истребителя Су-30СМ произвели парный взлет с интервалом в одну минуту и в составе эскадрильи выполнили учебное бомбометание в заданном квадрате", - сообщил Гордеев.
> Он уточнил, что все цели были успешно поражены. Учение было направлено на совершенствование летного мастерства экипажей и летчиков истребительной авиации округа при выполнении учебно-боевых задач.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ОБУ

https://news.mail.ru/economics/23890049/?frommail=1 В России воссоздадут конкурента Boeing и Airbus

----------


## stream

6 ноября 2015 года в состав 31-го истребительного авиационного полка 1-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа на аэродроме Миллерово (Ростовская область) прибыли следующие два новых многофункциональных истребителя Су-30СМ.
Еще два Су-30СМ в Миллерово - bmpd

----------


## KURYER

На “Авиастаре” будут производить ещё одну модификацию Ил-76



> На ульяновском заводе “Авиастар-СП” будут производить ещё один модифицированный самолёта Ил-76. Ил-76ТД-90А будет обладать большей грузоподъёмностью и дальностью полёта при меньшем расходе топлива. Один из таких самолётов уже прошёл первый этап испытаний.
> Первый полёт Ил-76ТД совершил в 1982 году. Воздушное судно являлось гражданской модификацией Ил-76МД, с которой демонтировано военное оборудование. Грузоподъёмность самолёта составляла 50 тонн, а максимальная взлётная масса — 190 тонн.
> На третьей Всероссийской конференции “Ил-76: вчера, сегодня, завтра” генеральный конструктор Авиационного комплекса “Ильюшин” Николай Таликов рассказал о модернизированной версии самолёта Ил-76ТД. Благодаря модернизации шасси, усилению крыла, новому бортовому радиоэлектронному оборудованию и новому двигателю ПС-90А-76 грузоподъёмность самолёта выросла на 20 процентов, максимальная дальность полёта — на 27, тяга — на 33, а расход топлива снизился на 18 процентов.
> В ближайшее время будет подписано решение о внедрении самолёта Ил-76ТД-90А в производство на “Авиастаре”.

----------


## KURYER

Сумерин: партию новых ОЛС для МиГ-35 и Су-35 выпустят в 2017 году



> Первая партия новых оптико-локационных станций (ОЛС) для установки на самолеты МиГ-35 и Су-35 будет выпущена в 2017 году, сообщил главный конструктор по бортовым системам "Научно-производственной корпорации "Системы прецизионного приборостроения" Виктор Сумерин на авиакосмическом салоне Dubai Airshow-2015.
> "В настоящее время мы реализуем контракт на разработку и поставку новых оптико-локационных станций (ОЛС 35М) для боевых машин МиГ-35. В следующем году мы планируем сделать опытные образцы, а в 2017 году выпустим первую партию. Задачи этой аппаратуры — обнаружение цели, определение координат и ее подсветка для наведения лазерного и других видов оружия. Для Су-35 мы также подписали подобный контракт и его успешно реализуем".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ZHeN

> Сумерин: партию новых ОЛС для МиГ-35 и Су-35 выпустят в 2017 году
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


странное какое-то заявление
"наведение лазерного и другого оружия" - будто это основная функция этого олса ... и вообще, что за "лазерное оружие" ?

на всех Су-35С, насколько известно, уже итак стоит ОЛС-35 от НПК СПП

----------


## Pilot

А теперь будет с буковкой М

----------


## KURYER

Морская авиация ЧФ получит новейшие истребители Су-30СМ в 2016



> Морская авиация Черноморского флота в 2016 году получит партию новейших многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ, которые сменят фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24, сообщил в четверг временно исполняющий обязанности начальника отдела информационного обеспечения ЧФ капитан второго ранга Николай Воскресенский.
> "В соответствии с планом перевооружения ЧФ на новые образцы военной техники в 2016 году Морская авиация флота получит еще несколько самолетов Су-30СМ. Также в январе следующего года 20 черноморских летчиков пройдут переподготовку на новые типы самолетов", — сказал он.
> По словам Воскресенского, в настоящее время завершается перевооружение на Су-30СМ штурмовой авиационной эскадрильи отдельного морского штурмового авиационного полка (примерно 16 самолетов) ЧФ. Параллельно с прибытием новых истребителей обновляется арсенал средств воздушного поражения, которые способны применять современные самолеты.
> "С начала года летчики Морской авиации ЧФ освоили восемь новых истребителей. В ходе различных учений Су-30СМ в Крыму выполняли стрельбы неуправляемыми ракетами и бомбометание по различным типам целей, доказав свою высокую эффективность", — добавил он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ОБУ

https://m.vk.com/wall-16604023_5118?...447272000_5/42ВС РФ в ноябре получат комплексы, превращающие Су-34 в самолет РЭБ

----------


## ОБУ

Су-34 появятся на Земле Франца-Иосифа : Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## ОБУ

«В Забайкалье полным ходом идет реконструкция аэродрома Степь» в блоге «Авиация» - Сделано у нас Разные проекты?

----------


## ОБУ

«Очередной Ан-148 для ВС России» в блоге «Авиация» - Сделано у нас

----------


## ОБУ

Обновленный Ми-28НМ получит облегченную бортовую радиоэлектронику - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

«Авиакор» переоборудовал стратегический ракетоносец Ту-95 МС | Самара Сегодня

----------


## AC

> «Авиакор» переоборудовал стратегический ракетоносец Ту-95 МС | Самара Сегодня


Фоторепортажик:
http://волганьюс.рф/gallery/397433.html

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Как-то уж очень скромно, и без названия, прошёл анонс первого боевого применения, да и самого факта успешной постановки на вооружение ракеты Х-101, не говоря уж о приличных снимках и видео.
Сирийский кризис.

Даже BMPD молча показал фото!
Массированные удары российской Дальней авиации по территории Сирии - bmpd.

Не упоминай имя его... или что? :)

----------


## Panda-9

> Как-то уж очень скромно, и без названия, прошёл анонс первого боевого применения, да и самого факта успешной постановки на вооружение ракеты Х-101, не говоря уж о приличных снимках и видео.
> Не упоминай имя его... или что? :)


Может быть, слишком большим оказался процент ракет, не дошедших до цели? Оружие-то это недешовое. Или данный эпизод - это продолжение испытаний в боевых условиях? И рано еще шампанское открывать. Вот и без фанфар.

----------


## Fencer

> «Авиакор» переоборудовал стратегический ракетоносец Ту-95 МС | Самара Сегодня


Минобороны получило первый модернизированный ракетоносец Ту-95МС: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *На Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе завершены полеты в рамках контрольно-летных испытаний вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-ВА*
> 
> На Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе холдинга «Вертолеты России» завершены полеты в рамках контрольно-летных испытаний первого вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-ВА. В ходе испытаний летчиками Государственного летного испытательного центра Минобороны России (ГЛИЦ МО РФ) была проведена оценка работы систем арктического вертолета, а также соответствия характеристик машины требованиям заказчика.
> 
> 
> 
> Особое внимание разработчика новой машины АО «Московский вертолетный завод им. М.Л. Миля» было уделено оборудованию и системам, которые установлены на вертолете впервые и предназначены специально для обеспечения эксплуатации машины в условиях арктических широт. Одновременно оценивались взлетно-посадочные качества, управляемость и маневренность вертолета, расход топлива и максимальная дальность полета в различных вариантах загрузки. Программа испытательных полетов выполнена полностью.
> 
> 
> ...


На Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе завершены полеты в рамках контрольно-летных испытаний вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-ВА

----------


## Djoker

"Балтимор":


https://goo.gl/maps/TiFab4w8CyG2

----------


## Panda-9

> "Балтимор":


Так вроде как старый вид.
Вот он свежее, актуальнее:
https://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVw1eG9t
А вот "Чкаловск" (тоже сравнительно недавно):
https://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVw1eV~c

----------


## andrew_78

> Вот он свежее, актуальнее:
> https://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVw1eG9t


Вроде тут как раз фото ДО начала реконструкции. А на новом фото на северо-запад и на юго-восток полосу удлинили и (на 4 часа) ЖБУ снесли и строят новую ЦЗТ.



> А вот "Чкаловск" (тоже сравнительно недавно):
> https://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVw1eV~c


Двигается стройка?

----------


## Panda-9

> Вроде тут как раз фото ДО начала реконструкции. А на новом фото на северо-запад и на юго-восток полосу удлинили и (на 4 часа) ЖБУ снесли и строят новую ЦЗТ.


Да, согласен, только теперь заметил, что полосу удлиняют, то есть хронология да, обратная.



> Двигается стройка?


С бетоном всё закончили. Но многое еще впереди. И даже слухов о возвращении пока нет.
Но что интересно, на гугловском ресурсе, на котором реконструкция Балтимора (то, что Djoker прислал), Чкаловск показан в средней фазе, примерно полуторалетней давности, с грудами щебня и прочего прочего. Отчасти потому и посчитал, что Балтимор тоже "старый".

----------


## Muller

> Но что интересно, на гугловском ресурсе, на котором реконструкция Балтимора (то, что Djoker прислал), Чкаловск показан в средней фазе, примерно полуторалетней давности....


Данный снимок Гугл датирует 2 сентября 2014 года

----------


## Panda-9

> Данный снимок Гугл датирует 2 сентября 2014 года


Ну я почти не ошибся, сказав, что около 1,5 лет. Фактически, если верить Гуглу, почти 13 месяцев. Яндексовский значительно свежее.

----------


## Fencer

Завершен прием вертолетов Ка-52 и Ми-8 на авиабазу ВВО в Хабаровск | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

Завершена приемка новых вертолетов для авиабазы ВВО в Хабаровске : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

Новости предприятия




> Завершена окраска очередного серийного транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-90А (зав. номер 0108), построенного на «Авиастаре» в рамках контракта с Министерством обороны России. Новое воздушное судно окрашено в ливрею военного ведомства.
> 
> Работы по окраске серийного транспортника продолжались 9 суток и велись на ульяновском предприятии ОАО «Спектр-Авиа». «При окраске данного самолета использовались специальные российские полиуретановые эмали ВЭ-69 и ВЭ-71, разработанные Всероссийским научно-исследовательским институтом авиационных материалов (ВИАМ)», - пояснил первый заместитель директора ОАО «Спектр-Авиа» Виталий Зотов. Особенности краски состоят в том, что она почти матовая, а не глянцевая, обладает лучшей растекаемостью и меньшей шагренью, а эмаль ВЭ-71 имеет ещё и большую стойкость к истиранию и температуре при её нанесении на композиционные материалы. Также данные эмали имеют дополнительно специальные защитные свойства. Всего на окраску этого самолета потребовалось около двух тонн окрасочных материалов.
> 
> В настоящее время самолет находится на летно-испытательной станции АО «Авиастар-СП», где ведутся плановые наземные и заводские летные испытания.

----------


## KURYER

Новейший истребитель Су-35С пополнил авиаполк ВВО в Хабаровском крае



> Приемная комиссия объединения ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа завершила приемку истребителя Су-35С, которая проходила на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиазаводе (КнААЗ), сообщил журналистам в четверг начальник пресс-службы ВВО Александр Гордеев.

----------


## Pilot

Авиабаза на юге России после модернизации сможет разместить 70 самолетов и вертолетов



Москва. 26 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Военный аэродром авиабазы армейской авиации, дислоцированной на Кубани, по завершении реконструкции сможет разместить более 70 единиц боевой техники, информирует штаб Южного военного округа (ЮВО).

"К настоящему времени на авиабазе ЮВО завершены строительные работы по возведению крытых стоянок навесного типа для размещения многоцелевых всепогодных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", Ми-24П и Ми-35 "Крокодил", а также транспортно-боевых машин Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

Отмечается, что ангары высотой девять метров могут также использоваться и для размещения самолетов военно-транспортной авиации типа Ан-12, Ан-26 и Ил-76.

"Также завершено строительство около 10 разлстных площадок, которые позволят осуществлять взлет и посадку вертолетов парами. К примеру, раньше экипажам, входящим в вертолетную пару приходилось выполнять последовательный взлет, то теперь, благодаря оборудованию новых площадок пилоты смогут выполнять данный элемент одновременно", - сказано в пресс-релизе.

----------


## Let_nab

Навеяло после открытия ЕльцинЦентра и слов Наины Елициной - *"какой огромный рывок страна сделала за это время"*...Интервью с супругой первого президента России Наиной Ельциной - Газета.Ru
* Да! Сделала рывок - в пропасть!*

Представляю две статьи второй половины 1991 года.... Прочитайте, мы - кто служил вспомните и не забывайте! Кто не знает - узнайте... ВВС России 1991 год:

"Лишними на родной земле" и "Советы сокращают производство боевой техники"

----------


## KURYER

Нижегородский авиастроительный завод «Сокол» передал Министерству обороны РФ очередную партию истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31



> В среду 25 ноября 2015 г. в летно-испытательном комплексе ПАО «НАЗ «Сокол» состоялась передача заключительной партии модернизированных истребителей МиГ-31 Министерства обороны РФ гособоронзаказа 2015 года. В соответствии с условиями ранее заключенного контракта, на самолетах МиГ-31 были проведены работы по капитальному ремонту и модернизации систем и оборудования, позволившие значительно расширить боевые возможности обновленных машин.
> «После модернизации самолет имеет более широкие функции и возможности для перехвата воздушных целей и способен противостоять самым современным образцам военной техники потенциального противника. Дальность обнаружения воздушных целей возросла по сравнению с серийными вариантами МиГ-31 почти в 2 раза, улучшились точностные характеристики СУВ», - сказал Генеральный директор ПАО «НАЗ «Сокол» Александр Карезин, отметив при этом, что модернизированная машина также получила улучшенные возможности перехватчика по поражению как малозаметных целей и крылатых ракет так и гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов

----------


## Djoker

> Звено модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ поступило на авиационную базу Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС), дислоцированную в Нижегородской области.


Новая партия модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ поступила в ВКС России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

Новосибирский завод "Сухого" передал ВКС России новую партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34



Москва. 27 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Авиационная холдинговая компания "Сухой" передала в пятницу Воздушно-космическим силам РФ очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, предусмотренную гособоронзаказом 2015 года, сообщает пресс-служба холдинга.

"Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН".

По информации пресс-службы, Новосибирский авиационный завод работает с максимальной эффективностью. "Государственный контракт с министерством обороны РФ на поставку Су-34 ВКС РФ до 2020 года обеспечивает его стабильную загрузку на ближайшие годы и определяет перспективы долгосрочного развития. В настоящее время самолеты успешно используются в войсках и демонстрируют высокие эксплуатационные качества", - информирует пресс-служба

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> На Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе завершены полеты в рамках контрольно-летных испытаний вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-ВА


Как рождаются вертолёты. Новый Ми-8АМТШ-ВА для Арктики. - Fyodor Photography

----------


## KURYER

Авиация РФ может быть защищена одноразовыми "боеприпасами РЭБ"



> Концерн "Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ, входит в "Ростех") разработал для Вооруженных сил РФ авиационные ловушки нового типа — передатчики помех одноразового использования (ПОИ), сообщили в понедельник в пресс-службе КРЭТ.
> "Разработанный концерном передатчик помех одноразового использования, выстреливаемый из стандартного устройства отстрела с самолета или вертолета, начинает излучать прицельные по частотному спектру и структуре помеховые сигналы. В обычном стандартном авиационном патроне полностью собрана станция РЭБ — у нее есть антенна, химический генератор питания, обеспечивающий на несколько секунд или десятков секунд работу передатчика", — рассказали в пресс-службе.
> При этом в зависимости от боевых условий ПОИ имитирует все основные характеристики летательного аппарата и забирает на себя атакующую ракету или выдает сигнал достаточно высокой мощности, закрывающий возможность ракете поразить цель.

----------


## stream

25 ноября 2015 года в летно-испытательном комплексе ПАО «НАЗ «Сокол» состоялась передача заключительной партии из пяти модернизированных истребителей МиГ-31БСМ Министерства обороны России гособоронзаказа 2015 года. 26 ноября эти пять модернизированных МиГ-31БСМ (синие бортовые номера "85", "87", "88", "94" и "95")

Пять модернизированных МиГ-31БСМ для ВКС России - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

Авиабаза армейской авиации Южного военного округа получит около 20 «Аллигаторов» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> В начале следующего года около 20 многоцелевых всепогодных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступят на вооружение авиабазы армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной на Кубани.  
> 
> Прежде чем сесть за штурвал Ка-52, пилоты авиабазы ЮВО пройдут переподготовку в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации, дислоцированном в Тверской области.

----------


## Fencer

«ОПК» поставит Министерству обороны РФ воздушный пункт управления войсками

----------


## ОБУ

«Аэродром Чкаловск морской авиации Балтийского флота возвращается в строй» в блоге «Авиация» - Сделано у нас Аэродром Чкаловск морской авиации Балтийского флота возвращается в строй

----------


## Panda-9

> «Аэродром Чкаловск морской авиации Балтийского флота возвращается в строй» в блоге «Авиация» - Сделано у нас Аэродром Чкаловск морской авиации Балтийского флота возвращается в строй


Хорошо, если летом следующего года начнется "возвращение в строй". Но может и позже.

----------


## KURYER

Объединение ВВС и ПВО в Приморье усилят тремя истребителями МиГ-31БМ



> Объединение ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа в Приморье в середине декабря 2015 года усилят тремя истребителями МиГ-31БМ, рассказал журналистам в среду начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа полковник Александр Гордеев.
> Сообщается, что приемная комиссия объединения ВВС и ПВО на Нижегородском авиастроительном заводе "Сокол" завершает приемку трех многоцелевых истребителей.
> "После подписания необходимых документов и выполнения тестовых полетов, боевые самолеты поступят на вооружение авиационного полка округа, дислоцированного в Приморском крае. Приемку самолетов планируется завершить в середине декабря текущего года", — сказал Гордеев.
> Как напомнил представитель Минобороны РФ, МиГ-31БМ является многоцелевым самолетом, способным нести высокоточное оружие для поражения воздушных и наземных целей. За счет модернизации бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования и вооружения эффективность МиГ-31БМ по сравнению с МиГ-31 выросла в 2,6 раза.

----------


## ОБУ

Аэродром Мичуринск - Споттинг в Уфе

----------


## KURYER

Поступивший на вооружение Воздушно-космических сил военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А перелетел из Ульяновска в Иваново - Минобороны РФ



> Новейший военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А, который пополнил состав Военно-транспортной авиации Воздушно-космических сил, прибыл в четверг на военный аэродром в Иваново, сообщает управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.
>        "Экипаж самолета успешно завершил переучивание на новый тип авиационной техники и выполнил перелет с завода-изготовителя в Ульяновке на аэродром базирования Иваново. Летчики-инструкторы авиационного центра ВТА в ближайшее время приступят к практическому освоению новых самолетов, а также переучиванию летного состава строевых частей Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС", - сказали представитель военного ведомства.

----------


## Djoker

В Южном военном округе базы армейской авиации преобразованы в вертолетные бригаду и полки : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



> В Южном военном округе (ЮВО) с 1 декабря с.г. базы армейской авиации входящие в состав 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО преобразованы в бригаду армейской авиации (Ростовская обл.) и два отдельных вертолетных полка (Краснодарский и Ставропольский края соответственно).
> 
> Цель переформирования – повысить эффективность планирования боевого применения и управления армейской авиации, улучшить качество организации повседневной деятельности.
> 
> В настоящее время активно ведется поставка ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н в бригаду армейской авиации, базирующуюся в Ростовской области. За две последние недели авиаторы получили 7 вертолетов данной модификации.


Выходит новая Зерноградская бригада - перебазирование вертолетной АвБ из Ростова?

----------


## stream

Фоторепортаж о Су-30СМ - bmpd
Съемки самолета проводились в Иркутске, Чите и Липецке для Иркутского авиационного завода. Итогом нашей работы стало создание подарочного фотоальбома компании.

----------


## Djoker

В истребительный авиаполк ВВО, базирующийся в Приморье, поступают самолеты последнего поколения : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



> В истребительном авиационном полку Восточного военного округа, базирующемся  на аэродроме Центральная Угловая в Приморье, завершилось переучивание лётно-технического состава на многоцелевые сверхманёвренные истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35С поколения «4++».
> 
> Планируется, что в течение 2016 года авиаполк будет полностью перевооружен на новые самолеты, которые заменят Су-27СМ.
> 
> Помимо этого, в авиационную часть в середине декабря поступят первые три многоцелевых истребителя-перехватчикаМиГ-31БМ. За счет бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования и вооружения нового поколения эффективность МиГ-31БМ по сравнению с МиГ-31 выросла в 2,6 раза.

----------


## ОБУ

МиГ-35 оснастят новейшей навигационной системой БИНС | РИА Новости

----------


## KURYER

В РФ прошли испытания многопозиционного пускового устройства для стратегической авиации



> Научно-производственное предприятие "Старт" (холдинг "Технодинамика", ГК "Ростех") успешно провело типовые испытания многопозиционного пускового устройства 9А-829К3 с усовершенствованным механизмом поворота.
> "Многопозиционное пусковое устройство (МПУ) 9А-829К3 предназначено для подвески, транспортировки и запуска крылатых ракет большой дальности непосредственно из грузовых отсеков самолета", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> В 2015 году специалисты холдинга "Технодинамика" провели работы по изменению конструкции механизма поворота МПУ, в результате чего была повышена ее надежность за счет увеличения жесткости силовых деталей механизма поворота. "При этом тактико-технические характеристики 9А-829К3 не изменились. Один из образцов МПУ с новым механизмом поворота в течение полутора месяцев проходил типовые испытания на НПП "Старт" и "ГРЦ им. академика В.П. Макеева". В условиях, приближенных к реальным, МПУ было проверено на ресурс привода поворота, виброустойчивость и вибропрочность. По результатам испытаний подтверждена целесообразность внесенных конструктивных изменений в МПУ 9А-829К3", - отметили в пресс-службе.
> В ближайшее время первая партия МПУ будет отгружена Министерству обороны РФ.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Антоха

Сегодня - День рождения РСК "МиГ"!
Распоряжением правительства РФ, которое подписал 8 декабря 1999 г. премьер-министр России Владимир Путин, ВПК «МАПО» переименован в Российскую самолетостроительную корпорацию «МИГ». А начиналось все 8 декабря 1939 с Опытно-конструкторского отдела (ОКО) завода №1 в Москве, начальником которого и стал молодой советский авиаконструктор Микоян Артём Иванович.
В настоящее время РСК "МиГ" производит для в ВВС и ВМФ России самолеты МиГ-29СМТ/УБ, МиГ-29К/КУБ и МиГ-31БМ. В ближайших планах начало поставок самолетов МиГ-35.
Всех с праздником! Ура! Ура! Ура!

----------


## Антоха

На российскую авиабазу Эребуни в Армении поступили 7 современных вертолетов — боевые ударные Ми-24П и транспортные Ми-8МТ.

Винтокрылые машины доставлены с военного аэродрома Южного военного округа в Краснодарском крае.

До конца текущего года на авиабазу будет поставлена еще одна партия вертолетов.

Машины размещены на специально подготовленных стоянках, рядом с истребителями МиГ-29. В скором времени летные экипажи начнут плановые полеты.

Российская авиабаза Эребуни сформирована в 1995 году. Она является воздушной компонентой российского военного соединения в Армении, дислоцированного в Гюмри.

источник: На российскую авиабазу в Армении поступила партия современных вертолетов : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

Военную авиабазу в Псковской области усилили вертолетами Ми-35



> Ударные многоцелевые вертолеты Ми-35 поступили на военную авиабазу в Псковской области, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Игорь Мугинов.
> "Новые боевые машины прошли все этапы заводских проверок и испытаний, приняты инженерно-техническим составом авиабазы. В настоящее время началось их активное применение в ходе учебных мероприятий", — сказал он.
> По словам Мугинова, новые боевые машины будут участвовать в различных учениях от ротного до бригадного звена.
> Эта модель боевых машин предназначена для уничтожения бронетехники и живой силы врага, поддержки танковых подразделений, высадки десанта и перевозки грузов.

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны начнет закупки Ту-160М2 до 2023 года: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## KURYER

Новейшие Су-35С в Хабаровском крае отработали навыки воздушного боя



> Новейшие истребители Су-35С Восточного военного округа (ВВО) в Хабаровском крае отработали навыки воздушного боя, перехвата высотных скоростных целей, выполнили элементы сложного пилотажа, сообщил в четверг начальник пресс-службы ВВО Александр Гордеев.
> "Новейшие истребители Су-35С истребительного авиационного авиаполка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, выполнили летные тактические задания по технике пилотирования, воздушной навигации и разведке наземных объектов", — сказал Гордеев.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ОБУ

20 лет назад, 12 декабря 1995г. при заходе на посадку для дозаправки топливом на вьетнамском аэродроме Камрань, из-за неудовлетворительной организации полетов в сложных метеоусловиях разбились 3 истребителя пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи". 
Катастрофа произошла в ходе перелета из Малайзии в Россию, после участия в международном авиасалоне "Лима-95".

----------


## KURYER

ВКС России получили Ту-95МС после модернизации



> Передача очередного стратегического ракетоносца состоялась 14 декабря 2015 года в подмосковном Жуковском. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ПАО "Туполев".
> Работы осуществлялись специалистами ПАО «Туполев» в рамках государственного контракта. На самолете проведена замена радиоэлектронного оборудования, что позволит повысить эффективность целевого применения авиационного комплекса, а также значительно продлить срок его службы.
> С начала выполнения работ по модернизации в эксплуатирующую организацию Министерства обороны Российской Федерации передано более 10 самолётов.

----------


## KURYER

Новые вертолеты Ка-52 поступили на авиабазу ВВО в Хабаровском крае



> Авиабаза армейской авиации Восточного военного округа в Хабаровском крае получила партию новых ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор», сообщил журналистам во вторник начальник пресс-службы округа Александр Гордеев.
> Ударные вертолеты поступают в округ в рамках перевооружения на новые образцы военной техники и усиления авиационной составляющей. Первая партия «Аллигаторов» прибыла на авиабазу ВВО в июне текущего года.
> «Представители объединения ВВС и ПВО округа на предприятии-изготовителе в Приморском крае провели приемку очередной партии Ка-52 и выполнили пробные полеты. В настоящее время новые боевые вертолеты уже введены в эксплуатацию на авиабазе армейской авиации ВВО  в Хабаровском крае», — сказал Гордеев.
> Он отметил, что разведывательно-ударный вертолет Ка-52 "Аллигатор" — многоцелевой всепогодный боевой вертолет, прозванный за огневую мощь «летающим танком». Машина способна поражать бронированную и небронированную технику, живую силу и воздушные цели на поле боя.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

16 декабря, AEX.RU –  Авиабаза армейской авиации Восточного военного округа в Хабаровском крае пополнилась ударными вертолетами Ка-52 «Аллигатор»...
На авиабазу армейской авиации ВВО поступила очередная партия ударных вертолетов Ка-52 - AEX.RU

----------


## Djoker

> *Серийный Ил-76МД-90А, изготовленный в АО «Авиастар-СП», успешно совершил первый полёт*
> 
> 
> 
> 15 декабря очередной транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А (зав. номер 0108), изготовленный ульяновскими авиастроителями, совершил свой первый полет, открыв серию заводских летных испытаний. Новое воздушное судно построено в рамках государственного контракта.
> 
> В 13.40 по московскому времени самолет поднялся в небо с взлетно-посадочной полосы аэропорта «Ульяновск-Восточный». Полет длился 1 час 35 минут и прошел успешно. Экипаж, во главе с летчиком-испытателем АО «Авиастар-СП» Олегом Гановичем, выполнил заданную программу в полном объеме, после чего Ил-76МД-90А совершил мягкую посадку.
> 
> - В процессе первого испытательного полета проверялось общее поведение воздушного судна в небе, работа двигателей, общесамолетных систем и оборудования, средств связи, навигация, возможность захода самолета на посадку в автоматическом и полуавтоматическом режимах, проводилась оценка характеристик его управляемости и устойчивости. В текущем году завод уже передал в эксплуатацию два таких самолета, это третья машина, которую также отправим заказчику сразу после завершения программы летных испытаний, - пояснил заместитель генерального директора по летным испытаниям АО «Авиастар-СП» Юрий Капша.
> ...


Добавление адреса подписки

----------


## Pilot

Российская авиабаза в Армении получила еще одну партию ударных вертолетов



Москва. 21 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Очередная партия боевых вертолетов Ми-24П поступила в российскую авиационную военную базу Эребуни (Армения), информирует Южный военный округ (ЮВО).

"Шесть единиц современных боевых ударных Ми-24П и транспортных Ми-8МТ вертолетов армейской авиации доставлены с военного аэродрома в Краснодарском крае", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО, которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.

Согласно сообщению. "в российском соединении в Закавказье сформирована эскадрилья вертолетов армейской авиации, проводится сборка авиационных транспортных средств". "До завершения строительства штатных посадочных площадок, стоянок и служебных объектов вертолеты будут размещаться на временных приспособленных стоянках военного аэродрома", - говорится в пресс-релизе.

В штабе округа уточнили, что полсты на Ми-24П и Ми-8МТ начнутся в первом квартале 2016 года. "После ввода в строй собранные вертолеты будут освещены и окроплены святой водой помощником командира соединения по работе с верующими военнослужащими архимандритом Андреем (Вац)", - информирует пресс-служба.

Российская авиабаза, дислоцированная на аэродроме Эребуни в Ереване, сформирована в 1995 году. В ноябре 1998 года на базу из РФ были передислоцированы многоцелевые истребители МиГ-29. В июле 2001 года из размещенных в Эребуни частей была сформирована авиационная база, ставшая воздушной компонентой 102-й военной базы, дислоцированной в Гюмри.

----------


## Avia M

22 декабря, AEX.RU –  Отдельная смешанная авиационная эскадрилья объединения ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (ВВО) на Камчатке пополнилась несколькими новыми Ми-8 АМТШ "Терминатор"...
Вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" получила эскадрилья ВВО на Камчатке - AEX.RU

----------


## Panda-9

> Российская авиабаза в Армении получила еще одну партию ударных вертолетов.


Поставки и снабжение по-прежнему идут через Грузию? или после 2008 года что-то изменилось?

----------


## Pilot

самолетами

----------


## Pilot

Авиационный полк на юге России усилен новыми транспортно-боевыми вертолетами



Москва. 22 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Четыре транспортно-боевых вертолета Ми-8 АМТШ "Терминатор" поступили на вооружение отдельного вертолетного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированного в Краснодарском крае, говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" во вторник.

"Вертолет "Терминатор" предназначен для уничтожения бронетехники и живой силы противника, а также десантирования личного состава и грузов военного назначения. Всего в нынешнем году вертолетный полк ЮВО получил восемь Ми-8АМТШ", - сказано в сообщении.

В нем отмечается, что "Терминатор" оснащен приборами ночного видения, что позволяет выполнять полеты и проводить поисково-спасательные операции в любых погодных условиях, в том числе в условиях плохой видимости.

С начала 2015 года транспортно-боевыми вертолетами полка ЮВО в ходе проведения учений различного масштаба было десантировано свыше четырех тыс. военнослужащих в диапазоне высот от 600 до 3,2 тыс. метров на различные площадки расположенные на территории военного округа, в том числе на высокогорные площадки, отмечается в пресс-релизе

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

ВЗГЛЯД / Истребители Су-35 впервые заступили на боевое дежурство в Хабаровском крае

----------


## Djoker

Авиаполк в Приморье получил три модернизированных самолета МиГ-31БМ | РИА Новости







Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости"

----------


## ОБУ

Вместо каких бортов пришли?

----------


## Djoker

Перехват японцами двух Ту-95МС и одного А-50 21 декабря.







http://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2...0151221_01.pdf

----------


## stream

22-й истребительный авиационный полк 303-й гвардейской смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа на аэродроме Центральная Угловая Приморского края получил первые три модернизированных истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31БСМ. В составе 22-го полка истребителями МиГ-31 (а теперь и МиГ-31БСМ) оснащена одна авиационная эскадрилья (еще одна эскадрилья оснащена истребителями Су-27СМ и Су-30М2, а одна эскадрилья планируется к получению новых истребителей Су-35С взамен Су-27СМ, переведенных в 2014 году в Крым). 

Полученные 22-м авиационным полком три истребителя МиГ-31БСМ - это машины с синими бортовыми номерами "94", "95" и "96", прошедшие модернизацию на ПАО «Нижегородский авиастроительный завод «Сокол» и переданные ВКС России в ноябре 2015 года.

Полк истребительной авиации в Приморье получил модернизированные МиГ-31БМ - Smit_Smitty LJ

----------


## Avia M

28 декабря, AEX.RU –  За заслуги в укреплении обороноспособности страны и высокие личные показатели в служебной деятельности Указом Президента Российской Федерации летчики Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) награждены медалью Нестерова. Об этом сообщилив пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.

"1 августа экипажи звена истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ совершили  уникальный авиаперелёт протяженностью более 4 тыс. км с тремя ночными дозаправками в воздухе по маршруту: аэродром Домна (Забайкальский край) – аэродром Сокол (Пермский край). Перелет был выполнен впервые в практике эксплуатации боевых самолётов данного типа", - говорится в сообщении.

Государственные награды летчикам вручил в торжественной обстановке командующий войсками ЦВО генерал-полковник Владимир Зарудницкий.

----------


## Djoker

> *Российские "Терминаторы", поступившие в ВВО, будут неуязвимы для ракет*
> 
> 
> 
> ХАБАРОВСК, 28 дек – РИА Новости. Вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", поступившие на вооружение в Восточный военный округ, начали оборудовать индивидуальным комплексом радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ), что позволит сделать их неуязвимыми для ракет, сообщил журналистам в понедельник начальник пресс-службы ВВО Александр Гордеев.
> 
> "Авиационный комплекс "Витебск" выполнен на принципах РЭБ и предназначен для индивидуальной защиты вертолета от зенитных ракет и радаров. Защита осуществляется постановкой оптических и радиоэлектронных помех. Кроме того, он способен защитить от ракет с тепловой головкой самонаведения. Система формирует вокруг вертолета "электронный купол" и ослепляет ракеты лазерным прожектором", — сказал Гордеев.
> 
> Он отметил, что на сегодняшний день уже идет работа по оснащению новыми комплексами вертолетов авиационной базы в Забайкалье. В 2016 году данной системой планируется оснастить вертолеты нескольких эскадрилий по всему Восточному военному округу.


Российские "Терминаторы", поступившие в ВВО, будут неуязвимы для ракет | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

30 декабря, AEX.RU –  Летчики истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа (ВВО) из Приморья на базе истребительного авиационного полка в Хабаровском крае приступили к первым практическим полетам на новейших истребителях Су-35С. Они переучиваются на них с самолетов Су-27СМ...
Приморские летчики-истребители начали летать на новейших истребителях Су-35С - AEX.RU

----------


## Djoker

> 25.12.2015 На нашем аэродроме совершил первый полет самолет СР-10 производства КБ " САТ", поднимал машину летчик-испытатель Кабанов Юрий Михаилович и летчик Максим Миронов, он же владелец самолета. Мы от всей души поздравляем коллектив КБ и всех причастных к этому событию и желаем долгих лет жизни этой красивой машине.










https://www.facebook.com/albaaero/posts/920560361356664

----------


## KURYER

Всех с Новым Годом!!
Наконец и на нашей, Ульяновской земле праздник:
Полк Военно-транспортной авиации из Ил-76МД-90А планируют основать в Ульяновске в 2017 г



> Полк Военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) России из самолетов Ил-76МД-90А планируется основать в 2017 году в Ульяновске. Об этом в среду сообщил журналистам главный инженер Военно-транспортной авиации Александр Глухих. "В 2017 году будет планироваться основание полка здесь, на ульяновской земле, на новых типах воздушных судов Ил-76МД-90А. Сейчас происходит закладка новых самолетов - все они пойдут именно в этот полк", - сказал он. Глухих отметил, что Военно-транспортная авиация заинтересована в том, чтобы уже сейчас была развернута работа по формированию этого полка. Он также добавил, что первый Ил-76МД-90А "Виктор Ливанов", принятый ВТА 2 декабря, успешно эксплуатируется. "Потребность в самолетах у Военно-транспортной авиации есть, мы давно их ждали. Сейчас мы принимаем второе судно", добавил он.

----------


## KURYER

Летчики авиабазы "Каменск-Уральский" награждены орденами Мужества за спасение космонавтов в экстремальных условиях



> Командующий войсками Центрального военного округа генерал-полковник Владимир Зарудницкий в Екатеринбурге вручил ордена Мужества летчикам авиационной базы "Каменск-Уральский", которые в сложнейших условиях обеспечили поиск и эвакуацию международного экипажа космического корабля "Союз-ТМА-14М", сообщила в понедельник пресс-служба округа.
>        "За мужество, отвагу и самоотверженность, проявленные при исполнении воинского и служебного долга в соответствии с указом президента РФ государственные награды получили командир авиабазы полковник Алексей Трифонько и заместитель командира по летной подготовке подполковник Олег Головатюк, пилотировавшие вертолеты поисково-спасательных сил", - говорится в сообщении. 
>        По данным пресс-службы, 11 марта 2015 года накануне приземления космонавтов в Карагандинской области Казахстана резко ухудшилась метеообстановка. Солнечная погода сменилась метелью, облачность достигла восьми баллов. 
>        Спускаемый аппарат "Союза" вошел в атмосферу утром 12 марта. Еще при подходе к району посадки вертолетчики наблюдали зоны приподнятого тумана, которые в расчетной точке перешли в плотную, низкую облачность. Они заметили спускавшуюся на парашюте капсулу с космонавтами, которая скрылась под облаками.
>        "Оценив обстановку, А.Трифонько принял решение снижаться и вести поиск, а заход под облака очередного вертолета выполнять только после обнаружения капсулы. Экипаж буквально наощупь обнаружил спускаемый аппарат, произвел посадку, десантировал оперативно-техническую группу, обозначил координаты фактической точки приземления", - сообщает пресс-служба.
>        По оценке специалистов Росавиации в условиях, сопряженных с риском для жизни, вертолетчики действовали своевременно и безопасно.

----------


## KURYER

Военный аэродром на юге России после реконструкции сможет принимать любые виды самолетов



> Масштабная реконструкция военного аэродрома в Краснодарском крае будет завершена в 2016 году, информирует пресс-служба Южного военного округа (ЮВО).
>        "В ходе реконструкции будут построены новые площадки навесного типа для стоянки современных ударных и транспортных вертолетов Ка-52, Ми-8-АМТШ, Ми-24, Ми-28Н и Ми-35М, новые взлетные площадки, комплекс зданий и блоков для сервисного обслуживания авиационной техники", - сказано в сообщении ЮВО. 
>        В нём говорится, что благодаря строительству новой полосы авиабаза ЮВО сможет принимать любые виды военных самолетов.
>        "К настоящему времени на военном аэродроме завершено строительство новой взлетно-посадочной полосы длиной 2600 метров и 45 метров в ширину", - отмечается в сообщении.
>        По информации пресс-службы, новые стоянки представляют собой специально оборудованные крытые ангары высотой 9 метров, в которых можно будет разместить свыше 70-ти вертолетов.
>        "Ангары могут быть использованы для размещения самолетов военно-транспортной авиации Ан-12, Ан-26 и Ил-76", - уточняется в сообщении.
>        Размещение боевых машин в закрытых помещениях позволит независимо от погодных условий и времени суток проводить обслуживание и ремонт авиационной техники.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Российская авиабаза в Армении будет усилена новыми вертолетами в 2016 году



> Новые самолёты МиГ-29 и транспортный вертолет Ми-8 в этом году поступят на авиабазу Эребуни в Армении, информирует пресс-служба Южного военного округа (ЮВО)
>        "Во второй половине 2016 года в российскую авиационную базу Эребуни, дислоцирующуюся в Республике Армения, прибудет новая партия многоцелевых легких фронтовых истребителей четвертого поколения МиГ-29 и один транспортный вертолет Ми-8", - сказано в сообщении.
>        В нем говорится, что после новогодних праздников инженерно-технический состав соединения начнет готовить на аэродроме специально оборудованные стоянки для авиационной новой техники.
>        "Самолеты МиГ-29, после капитального ремонта, надежно защищают воздушные рубежи республики Армения в рамках объединенной системы ПВО стран СНГ", - отмечается в сообщении.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

11 декабря 2015 года МО подвело итоги:



> Воздушно-космические силы 1 августа на базе Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) и Войск воздушно-космической обороны (ВВКО) был создан новый вид вооруженных сил - Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС). Было переформировано 6 армий ВВС и ПВО и 3 авиационные дивизии, сформировано 12 авиационных полков. На Северном флоте сформирована 45-я армия ВВС и ПВО. 
> Авиационная компонента СЯС пополнилась десятью модернизированными самолетами: Дальняя авиация получила два стратегических бомбардировщика-ракетоносца Ту-160М, три стратегических бомбардировщика-ракетоносца Ту-95МС и пять дальних сверхзвуковых бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3.
> В рамках гособоронзаказа 2015 г. ВКС получили 243 новых летательных аппаратов. По данным из открытых источников, это число включает в себя: 
> 18 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34; 
> 18 истребителей Су-30СМ; 
> не менее 4 двухместных истребителей Су-30М2; 
> не менее 6 истребителей Су-35С; 
> не менее 4 истребителей МиГ-29СМТ(Р); 
> 12 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130; 
> ...


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Министерство обороны России закупило 50 истребителей Су-35 на сумму свыше 60 млрд рублей



> В последних числах декабря 2015 г. Министерство обороны России окончательно согласовало с входящей в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию (ОАК) компанией «Сухой» пятилетний контракт на поставку 50 истребителей Су-35, который вступает в силу в наступившем году, сообщили два менеджера предприятий ОАК и подтвердил человек, близкий к Минобороны. Сумма контракта, по словам одного из менеджеров, превышает 60 млрд руб. Его планировалось подписать еще в августе 2015 г. в ходе авиасалона МАКС-2015, однако из-за отказа от трехлетнего бюджетного планирования возникли трудности с определением параметров контракта. В результате контракт был окончательно согласован и утвержден лишь после того, как президент Владимир Путин подписал закон о федеральном бюджете на 2016 г., поясняет он. Впрочем, и в прошлые годы крупные контракты на поставку военной техники для Министерства обороны не раз заключались в последние дни декабря – «под елку».


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Первая партия истребителей Су-35С пополнит авиаполк ВВО в Приморье



> Новейшие истребители Су-35С в ближайшие дни поступят в авиационный полк Восточного военного округа в Приморском крае.
> Новейшие Су-35С в Хабаровском крае отработали навыки воздушного боя
> "Два новейших истребителя Су-35С поколения 4++ в ближайшие дни поступят на вооружение истребительного авиационного полка ВВО, дислоцированного в Приморском крае. После подписания необходимых документов и выполнения проверочных полетов, которые запланированы на текущую неделю, два Су-35С совершат перелет в Приморье", — сказал Гордеев.
> Он уточнил, что это первая партия истребителей, которые поступят в авиаполк в Приморье.
> По его словам, пилоты прошли переобучение на новые боевые самолеты на базе авиационной части округа в Хабаровском крае. Сейчас идет подготовка самолетов к перелету в Приморский край из Комсомольска-на-Амуре.

----------


## insider2017

*Боевой численный состав ВКС РФ на 2016 год*
Воздушно-космические силы | ВКС РФ

----------


## Pilot

Генерал Татаренко назначен командующим 14-й армией ВВС и ПВО - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 12 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Командующий войсками Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) генерал-полковник Владимир Зарудницкий в Екатеринбурге представил руководящему составу Александра Татаренко, назначенного на должность командующего 14 армией Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны, информирует штаб ЦВО.

"Генерал-лейтенант Татаренко закончил Ставропольское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков. Служил на Дальнем Востоке, на Урале, в Сибири и в северных регионах России. Прошел все должности от летчика до командующего объединением ВВС и ПВО. Освоил самолеты Су-17, Су-27, Ан-26", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ЦВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" во вторник.

14-я армия ВВС и ПВО сформирована в августе прошлого года. В ес состав вошли соединения и воинские части ВВС и ПВО, дислоцированные в Поволжье, на Урале и в Сибири. В зоне ответственности объединения - воздушное пространство 29 субъектов РФ и более трсх тысяч километров государственной границы. Лстчики выполняют учебно-боевые задачи в небе Киргизии, Таджикистана и Казахстана, осуществляют поисково-спасательное обеспечение запусков и посадок пилотируемых космических кораблей.

На вооружении армии - истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, вертолсты Ми-8 АМТШ, Ми-24 и Ми-26, зенитные ракетные системы С-300ПС и др., говорится в пресс-релизе.

----------


## KURYER

Начинаются испытания нового легкого учебно-тренировочного самолета СР-10



> Конструкторское бюро «Современные авиационные технологии» (КБ «САТ») готовит к летным испытаниям в интересах ВВС России легкий одномоторный реактивный учебно-тренировочный самолет СР-10, сообщает Интерфакс-АВН со ссылкой на директора предприятия Максима Миронова
> «В самое ближайшее время начнется этап заводских летных испытаний самолета СР-10. В декабре 2015 года первая опытная машина уже выполнила два полета, проведя в воздухе соответственно 40 и 20 минут», - сказал М.Миронов.
> Он отметил, что испытания продлятся примерно три месяца. «Сроки необходимые для завершения заводских летных испытаний СР-10 с проведением не менее 20 испытательных полетов во многом будут зависеть от погоды», - отметил М.Миронов.
> По его словам, самолет такого типа будет востребован в ВВС России. «Российским ВВС необходим легкий одномоторный двухместный учебно-тренировочный самолет в качестве промежуточной машины между перспективным самолетом с поршневым двигателем Як-152 и учебно-боевым Як-130», - считает М.Миронов.

----------


## Avia M

13 января, AEX.RU –  Военно-транспортная авиация (ВТА) России в ближайшие дни приступит к освоению модернизированных самолетов Ил-76МД-90А, сообщил журналистам в среду командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Владимир Бенедиктов. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

"В прошлом году мы получили первые две машины и уже начиная с завтрашнего дня начинаем переучивание личного состава", — сказал он.

Бенедиктов отметил, что до конца 2020 года по контракту, заключенному с "Авиационным комплексом имени Ильюшина" Воздушно-космические силы России получат примерно 40 самолетов данной модели.

При этом он подчеркнул, что пока "не готов сейчас говорить об окончательных цифрах".

Военные летчики России начинают переучиваться на новый Ил-76МД-90А - AEX.RU

13 января, AEX.RU –  Воздушные командные пункты, также называемые "самолетами Судного дня", могут использоваться в течение 25-30 лет, сообщил генеральный конструктор ОАО "Ил" Николай Таликов. Об этом пишет ТАСС.

"Самолеты могут эксплуатироваться 25-30 лет. Эти самолеты не выработали свой ресурс. В планах у нас есть. Каждый год мы занимаемся разными машинами, в том числе и этими. Продлеваем сроки эксплуатации", - сказал он. 

Воздушные командные пункты были названы "самолетами Судного дня" - doomsday planes - в США: предполагалось, что они будут задействованы в случае ядерной войны, если наземные структуры управления будут уничтожены. Самыми известными моделями таких специализированных самолетов являются американские E-4B на базе лайнеров Boeing 747 и российские Ил-80, разработанные на основе пассажирских Ил-86. Ранее сообщалось, что уже идут работы над третьим поколением таких самолетов. Николай Таликов: "Самолеты Судного дня" могут эксплуатироваться 25-30 лет - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Ил-112 вылетит не позднее 1 июня 2017 года



> Компания "Ил" выдерживает сроки создания легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112, заявил генеральный конструктор предприятия Николай Таликов. "Программа по Ил-112 находится под неусыпным вниманием главкома (Воздушно-космических сил Виктора Бондарева - прим. ТАСС). Дата первого вылета - не позднее 1 июня 2017 года. Пока укладываемся в сроки", - сказал он. Летом минувшего года в пресс-службе компании сообщили, что Минобороны РФ одобрило технический проект самолета Ил-112. Позднее Таликов отметил, что в 2019 году начнутся серийные поставки машины "под транспортные задачи", тогда же самолет испытают "под военные задачи".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## TapAc

*«Ил» заморозил разработку российско-индийского транспортника Ил-214/МТС*
Генеральный директор компании «Ил» Сергей Вельможкин сообщил о заморозке совместного российско-индийского проекта создания многофункционального военно-транспортного самолета среднего класса, известного под индексами МТА/МТС и Ил-214, передает ТАСС.

«Как совместный российско-индийский проект он заморожен», — ответил Вельможкин на вопрос о судьбе проекта.

Комментируя это заявление, источник на предприятии сообщил «Ленте.ру», что заморозка носит временный характер. «Мы взяли паузу для корректировки программы и уточнения взаимных условий», — отметил собеседник редакции, добавив, что разработка самолета будет продолжена, как для экспортных поставок, так и для российских заказчиков. При этом источник пояснил, что решение судьбы отечественного варианта машины зависит от военного ведомства: «Ил-214 появится, если Минобороны примет соответствующее решение», — сказал он.
Представители министерства обороны отказались от комментариев о судьбе Ил-214, сославшись на закрытость информации по гособоронзаказу.

Разработка среднего транспортного самолета Ил-214 началась в 2000 году, в 2010 году к проекту присоединилась Индия, заинтересованная в создании многофункционального транспортного самолета для своих ВВС. Предполагалось, что Индия приобретет 45, а Россия — около 100 таких машин. Разработка пока не вышла из стадии проектирования, опытный экземпляр новой машины не построен.
«Ил» заморозил разработку российско-индийского транспортника Ил-214/МТС: Технологии: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

P.s. Ввести бы уже уголовную ответственность за вредительство.

----------


## KURYER

Ил-96ТЗ станет заправщиком «Медведей», «Бекфайров» и «БлекДжеков»



> «Были предложения передать Ил-96ТЗ в Военно-транспортную авиацию, но сейчас принято решение передать их ДА», - пояснил командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бенедиктов.
> По словам генерального директора ОАО «Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина» Сергея Вельможкина, контракт с Минобороны уже подписан, но в заключительную стадию он еще не перешел.
> «Пока находится в стадии обоснования использования Ил-96-400 как базовой машины-топливозаправщика. Планируем провести дополнительные полеты, чтобы доказать совместимость нашей машины с самолетами Дальней авиации», - пояснил Вельможкин.
> По его словам, Ил-96ТЗ будет «чистым» топливозаправщиком.
> «У нас, конечно, есть вариант с нижним размещением бака, но основной вариант - это «чистый» топливозаправщик с верхним размещением бака. Новая машина достаточно сильно выигрывает по отдаче топлива на дальних рубежах. Машина больше и, соответственно, возможностей больше», - подытожил Вельможкин.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Panda-9

> P.s. Ввести бы уже уголовную ответственность за вредительство.


А в чем вредительство? Ну, отвалились индусы. Да и то, наверное, временно. Главное, что Ил-214 наконец "пошел".
См. Журнал Взлёт : • Николай Таликов: «Ильюшин» полностью обновит парк ВТА



> в сентябре 2015 г. заместителем министра обороны России Юрием Борисовым был подписан протокол, согласно которому мы должны разработать средний военно-транспортный самолет Ил-214 грузоподъемностью 20 т. 
> Мы уже начали работать по обновлению тех документов, которые у нас были по этому проекту в интересах наших ВВС. Все те наработки, которые у нас были с Индией, ложатся в основу новых представлений, поскольку техническое задание Министерства обороны во многом сходно с тем, что требовалось индийским военным. Сейчас мы находимся на этапе эскизного проекта, но готовим его в сокращенном виде, поскольку эскизный проект МТС уже проходил защиту.

----------


## Panda-9

> Ил-96ТЗ станет заправщиком «Медведей», «Бекфайров» и «БлекДжеков»
> ИСТОЧНИК


Если речь о конверсии двух бывших "полётовских" бортов Ил-96-400, то это уже довольно давняя новость. Вот если б после них заложили серию... Но этого из сообщения никак не видно.

----------


## KURYER

> Если речь о конверсии двух бывших "полётовских" бортов Ил-96-400, то это уже довольно давняя новость. Вот если б после них заложили серию... Но этого из сообщения никак не видно.


Смысл новости в том, что первоначально эти два борта планировали в ВТА, но теперь приняли решение в ДА. 
Хочу заметить, что первый ТЗ должен был быть передан в декабре 2015, а второй в конце 2016. В целом все работы по конвертации должны быть закончены до сентября 2018 года. А последняя новость о них мелькала в январе 2015, когда контракт подписали. Так что приятно, что о них вспомнили.

----------


## TapAc

> А в чем вредительство? Ну, отвалились индусы. Да и то, наверное, временно. Главное, что Ил-214 наконец "пошел".
> См. Журнал Взлёт : • Николай Таликов: «Ильюшин» полностью обновит парк ВТА


В том, что с проектом тянут аж 2010г. и всегда находятся какие-то отговорки, то МО виновато, то индусы. Меж тем, кто действительно заинтересован в продвижение своих проект, их реализует, достаточно взглянуть выше этого поста и увидеть планер СР-10 собранного чуть ли не в "гараже" и с тем учётом, что недоброжелателей этого самолёта было хоть отбавляй. Также, можно глянуть в сторону соседнего курятника с их Ан-178. Без всяких индусов, с куда меньшими *финансовыми* возможностями смогли поднять в небо аж один, целый пипилац, фактически конкурента "Ила". Да, возможно, несколькими штуками дело и ограничится, но зато у них есть реальная возможность показывать готовый планер потенциальным заказчикам.
А наработки по Ил-214 - это обещалки которые длятся с 2010г.!



> Главное, что Ил-214 наконец "пошел".


Я это уже слышал в 2010 году.
А в каком году было подписано соглашение с Индией о "совместной разработке"? В 2007г.! Скоро уже десять лет пройдёт, при том при сём, что данный тип ЛА жизненно необходим самим ВКС России. Так причём здесь индусы?! ВТА скоро свои прямые обязанности выполнять не сможет, а они всё ждут уточнений от Индии. Понятно конечно, что всё это делается для окупаемости проекта, но у ВКС есть свои задачи (да и у гражданской авиации тоже) и хотелки индусов по ДУ, это хотелки иностранного государства, которые ни какого отношения не имеют к обороне России. 
В общем. В не такие далёкие времена за это к стене ставили. Я за то, чтобы нынешних "менеджеров" Ил отправляли туда же.
Обеспечьте вначале армию и гражданскую авиацию необходимым кол-ом транспортников, а потом уже нянчитесь с "потенциальными" клиентами, а ни то они могут так вносить изменения в проект десятилетиями, что собственно доказывают их "достижения" в авиации..

P.s. Напомните мне за какое время был спроектирован М-4 при том, что задачи у КБ Мясищева стояли куда более серьёзные?
Так может дело в тех "управленцах" которым, собственно, нет дела до какой-то там авиации и интересов государства, а им выгодно чтобы проект длился вечно, получая за это "зарплату"?

----------


## Pilot

Авиаполк в Приморье пополнился новейшими истребителями Су-35С



Москва. 15 января. ИНТЕРФАКС - В истребительный авиационный полк, дислоцируемый на аэродроме Центральная Угловая, в Приморье из Комсомольска-на-Амуре поступили многоцелевые сверхмансвренные истребители Су-35С, поколения "4++", сообщил "Интерфаксу" начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы ВВО капитан 1 ранга Роман Мартов.

"Переобучались на новые боевые самолеты летчики на базе Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний МО России и авиационной части ВВО в Хабаровском крае. После доклада летчиков о выполнении задачи командиру истребительного полка, прямо на аэродроме состоялась торжественная церемония встречи новой техники", - сообщил собеседник агентства.

Планируется, что истребительный полк полностью перейдет на новые самолеты, которые заменят Су-27СМ. Первые несколько новых самолетов Су-30М2 поступили приморским истребителям в конце 2014 года.

Кроме многоцелевых истребителей, часть планово перевооружается на модернизируемые МиГи. Три усовершенствованных стратосферных перехватчика МиГ-31БМ уже поступили в истребительный полк накануне 2016 года.

Ранее штаб ВВО проинформировал, что два новейших самолста Су-35С поколения 4++ в ближайшие дни поступят на вооружение истребительного авиационного полка, дислоцированного в Приморском крае.

----------


## Let_nab

> Авиаполк в Приморье пополнился новейшими истребителями Су-35С
> 
> 
> 
> Москва. 15 января. ИНТЕРФАКС - В истребительный авиационный полк, дислоцируемый на аэродроме Центральная Угловая, в Приморье из Комсомольска-на-Амуре поступили многоцелевые сверхмансвренные истребители Су-35С, поколения "4++", сообщил "Интерфаксу" начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы ВВО капитан 1 ранга Роман Мартов.
> 
> "Переобучались на новые боевые самолеты летчики на базе Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний МО России и авиационной части ВВО в Хабаровском крае. После доклада летчиков о выполнении задачи командиру истребительного полка, прямо на аэродроме состоялась торжественная церемония встречи новой техники", - сообщил собеседник агентства.
> 
> Планируется, что истребительный полк полностью перейдет на новые самолеты, которые заменят Су-27СМ. Первые несколько новых самолетов Су-30М2 поступили приморским истребителям в конце 2014 года.
> ...

----------


## KURYER

Лётчики ВТА начали переучивание на новый Ил-76МД-90А



> Началась летная эксплуатация первого самолета Ил-76МД-90А, произведенного на ульяновском авиастроительном заводе «Авиастар-СП». Как сообщают в пресс-службе ОАО «Ил», летчики Ивановского авиацентра Военно-транспортной авиации приступили к освоению нового тяжелого военно-транспортного самолета в январе 2016 года. В первых полетах приняли участие командующий ВТА Владимир Бенедиктов и начальник Ивановского авиацентра Игорь Матвеев.
> Напомним, новый тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А с именем «Виктор Ливанов» поступил на вооружение Ивановского авиацентра в декабре 2015 года, что стало важным событием для военно-транспортной авиации страны. ВТА на новый самолет возлагает большие надежды, поскольку он превосходит предшественников по надежности, дальности, экономичности и грузоподъемности.
> На Ил-76МД-90А установлены новые пилотажно-навигационный комплекс, система автоматического управления, комплекс связи, «стеклянная» кабина, которые отвечают всем современным требованиям к авионике воздушных судов и значительно увеличивают безопасность полетов, точность самолетовождения и десантирования. Замена штатных двигателей Д-30КП-2 на современные ПС-90А-76, установка модифицированного крыла и усиленного шасси значительно расширяют эксплуатационные возможности воздушного судна. Двигатель пермского производства соответствует всем нормам ИКАО по шуму, эмиссии, что позволяет самолету летать по всему миру без ограничений.
> В настоящее время Ил-76МД-90А выпускается в АО «Авиастар-СП». Решение о переносе производства Ил-76 из Ташкента в Ульяновск было принято в 2006 году. Уже в 2012 году первый российский Ил-76МД-90А совершил свой первый полет.

----------


## Юрьич

Господа авиаторы, извиняюсь за oфтоп и  прошу передать эскадрильскому писарю Юрию Ф. в его дневниках, что нормальные харьковские вот так подленько не уходили ни от схваток, ни от разговора. К сожалению не могу передать ему удачи в писательском действе, так как похоже забанен автором. Спасибо.

----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:
20 АРЗ - накануне столетия... - В ДВИЖЕНИИ ...

----------


## Pilot

Хм   ... а какое отношение имеют Ил-38 к ВВС? :) перенести бы этих красавцев в тему морская авиация ;)

----------


## OKA

> Хм   ... а какое отношение имеют Ил-38 к ВВС? :) перенести бы этих красавцев в тему морская авиация ;)


Заголовок по ссылке  какбэ намекает...

"20 АРЗ - НАКАНУНЕ СТОЛЕТИЯ...18 янв, 2016 at 4:05 PM

В этом году одному из старейших авиапредприятий страны, 20 авиационному ремонтному заводу, исполнится 100 лет !

За почти вековую историю своего существования на 20 АРЗ был освоен ремонт 38 типов летательных аппаратов и 5 типов авиационных моторов, проведено переоборудование 22 типов летательных аппаратов, выполнено множество других работ на самолетах, вертолетах и ракетах." ))

----------


## Pilot

тогда так и надо писать, что 20 АРЗ, а не фотки Илов, причем все они морские. на АРЗ есть и 20 и 22, а так же Су-24 и 27

----------


## ОБУ

В распоряжении АСН24 оказалось видео июньского крушения бомбардировщика Ту-95 на авиабазе Украинка - Амурская служба новостей ASN24.ru

----------


## Fencer

«Конечно, страшно на них летать» — Рамблер.Новости

----------


## OKA

> тогда так и надо писать, что 20 АРЗ, а не фотки Илов, причем все они морские. на АРЗ есть и 20 и 22, а так же Су-24 и 27


Ну взял бы кто-нить, да написал бы, какие проблемы?  )) Нафотал бы, " 20 и 22, а так же Су-24 и 27" и разместил в соотв. ветке))
А там про 20 АРЗ))  https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/1557..._ea88ac13_orig

----------


## ОБУ

Российский скоростной вертолет-лаборатория впервые поднялся в воздух | РИА Новости

----------


## KURYER

На базе МиГ-31 предлагается создать новейший высотный перехватчик МиГ-41



> Высотный истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31, который по оценке специалистов до сих пор не имеет аналогов в мире, может стать базой для создания новейшего высотного боевого самолета МиГ-41, заявил в среду член комитета Госдумы по обороне Александр Тарнаев.
>        "Это мнение не только депутатов, но также разработчиков и производителей этого уникального самолета, которое они высказывали на выездных заседаниях нашего комитета в подмосковных Луховицах (филиал корпорации "МИГ") и на нижегородском заводе "Сокол", где серийно производился МиГ-31, а сейчас проходит модернизацию", - сказал А.Тарнаев.
>        Он сообщил, что в ответ на обращение депутатов Госдумы к руководству страны, принято решение включить проект создания перспективного высотного перехватчика в новую программу вооружения со сроками реализации в 2020 году. "Эта машина станет дальнейшим развитием истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31, который на десятилетия опередил время. Мы не исключаем, что его разработка может начаться и ранее 2020 года, так как такой самолет очень нужен нашим Вооруженным силам", - сказал А.Тарнаев.
>        По его словам, некоторое время назад было проведено специальное заседание комитета по обороне по перехватчику МиГ-31. Принявшие в нем участие специалисты отмечали уникальные характеристики этого самолета. Управляющий директор - генеральный конструктор ОАО "Авиадвигатель" Александр Иноземцев, например, заявил, что конструктивные особенности фюзеляжа таковы, что при установке на самолет новых двигателей он мог бы даже выходить на гиперзвук.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## An-Z

А что, у супостатов появились высотные цели? Или зуд вечной модернизации неискореним?

----------


## TapAc

> А что, у супостатов появились высотные цели? Или зуд вечной модернизации неискореним?


Всегда интересовала природа подобных комментариев.

Зачем нам авианосцы, мы что агрессоры?
Зачем нам собственная космическая станция, спутников мало?
Зачем нам сверхтяжелый класс ракет для освоения космоса, что мы забыли на Луне, Марсе?
Зачем нам беспилотники, когда проще купить у Израиля?
Зачем нам УДК, давайте купим во Франции?
Зачем нам собственный торговый флот, ведь проще купить баржи у Турции?

В конце 30-х один «Специалист» задал вопрос: «Зачем нам противотанковая артилерия калибром 76-мм, ведь её мощность избыточная, а целей для неё нет?». Затем, незаметно настал 1941г., а следом в 42-ом, появился «Тигр».

Зачем нам продолжение линии МиГ-31? 
Интересно сколько из ныне летающих 31-ых могут по «паспорту» разогнаться до 3 000км/ч и пройти по потолку?
А какой самый молодой из них?
Т.е. нам что заменять парк перехватчиков вообще не надо? Им на смену кто придёт?  
Может лучше, чтобы пришёл молодой современник, пятого поколения, с вооружением внутри брюха, способного длительное время рассекать облака на сверхзвуке без замены двигателей после посадки?  
А перспективные высотные беспилотники, гипер звуковые цели «партнеров» кто доставать будет?
Или когда они появятся тогда и думать будем?! 

А может нам вообще отказаться от всех типов существующих истребителей советской эпохи и заменить их все всевозможными модификациями двадцать седьмого плюс, плюс, плюс..?
Действительно а зачем нам развивать авиацию во всех её направлениях, проявлениях и в любой её ипостаси?

Что касательно МиГ-31, в конце 80-х был проект большой модификации данной модели с усиленным вооружением и БРЭО (уверен всё о нём слышали а кто-то даже видел), думается его за основу и хотят взять
МиГ МиГ-31М


Но нужна не очередная модификация планера четвертого поколения, а нужен принципиально новый (во всех отношениях) комплекс с возможностью выполнять не только задачи второго десятилетия 21-го века, но и все грядущие вызовы как текущего поколения, так и будущего (стаи беспилотников, гиперзвуковые цели, воздушные командные пункты, борьба с себе подобными, стратегическая авиация и пр., пр.). Вызовов много а работы ещё больше.

 А вы говорите зачем?

Сидите на пенсии, дайте дорогу молодым и перспективным они знают что делать.

----------


## Fencer

> «Конечно, страшно на них летать» — Рамблер.Новости


Как тверской летчик посадил Ил-76 с заклинившим рулем - Газета.Ru

----------


## GThomson

> Как тверской летчик посадил Ил-76 с заклинившим рулем - Газета.Ru


справа сидел командир полка (базы?), а аварийный выключатель бустера РН на пьедестале с его стороны. стандартный особый случай, а разбирались 8 минут...

----------


## KURYER

Генштаб: Армия России в 2016 году получит девять модернизированных бомбардировщиков



> Армия России в этом году получит девять модернизированных самолетов стратегической авиации. Об этом сообщил начальник Генерального штаба ВС РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов. "Поддержание стратегических ядерных сил - это наш приоритет. Работа проводится ежегодно. В частности, по стратегическим ядерным силам, сухопутным и морским мы получаем новые ракеты, а по авиационным силам идет модернизация стратегических бомбардировщиков. Примерно в таком же ключе спланировано развитие на 2016 год. Мы получаем девять модернизированных самолетов", - сказал Герасимов в эфире телеканала "Россия 24".


В 2015 году получили 10.

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Blomqvist

Скопировал с родственного форума:

"Вот так вот собираются 929й летно-испытательный центр "модернизировать".

Компания, имеющая признаки "фирмы-однодневки", за неделю получила военных заказов на 2 млрд рублей
Компания, имеющая признаки "фирмы-однодневки", за неделю получила военных заказов на 2 млрд рублей

----------


## Djoker

> *ВКС РФ: вертолет Ми-28Н получил усиленные узлы и агрегаты после катастрофы под Рязанью*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 23 января. /ТАСС/. Все вертолеты Ми-28Н получили усиленные узлы и агрегаты, а также особый регламент предполетного осмотра после катастрофы пилотажной группы "Беркуты" в августе 2015 года. Об этом журналистам сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев. 
> 
> "Беркуты" будут летать. Расследование происшествия продолжается, мы провели комплекс мероприятий по недопущению подобных случаев, проверили все вертолеты Ми-28Н. Проведено усиление определенных узлов и агрегатов", - сказал он. 
> 
> Бондарев отметил, что в этом году у пилотажной авиагруппы "Беркуты" запланированы выступления. Летают и строевые вертолеты Ми-28Н. 
> ...


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - ВКС РФ: вертолет Ми-28Н получил усиленные узлы и агрегаты после катастрофы под Рязанью

----------


## Djoker

> *Пилоты "Стрижей" и "Русских витязей" пересядут на новые самолеты*
> 
> Москва. 23 января. INTERFAX.RU - Авиационные группы высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи", которые этой весной отметят 25-летие со дня создания, получат новые истребители, сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "В этом году пилотажным группам "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи" исполняется 25 лет. Ресурс самолетов, которые эксплуатируются в Центре показа авиационной техники в Кубинке, подходит к концу, и мы обязаны принять меры для того, чтобы в ближайшем будущем поставить туда новые самолеты", - сказал он журналистам в субботу.
> 
> Главком отметил, что пилоты уже переучиваются на различные типы новой авиатехники, но на какие конкретно самолеты они "пересядут", пока неизвестно. "Какое решение будет, на тех и полетят", - подчеркнул Бондарев.
> 
> "Они побывали практически во всех странах мира, показывая свое мастерство. Это огромнейший авторитет и польза для Родины, лучшая реклама нашей авиатехники, и мы от этого отходить не будем, - отметил главком. - Будем и дальше летать в те или иные страны".


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/491150

----------


## L39aero

Изряднейший бред,на кой им нужны нормальные боевые машины?итак самые нормальные машины им достаются,самые ресурсные,теперь еще и 30ки!

----------


## Avia M

> Изряднейший бред,на кой им нужны нормальные боевые машины?итак самые нормальные машины им достаются,самые ресурсные,теперь еще и 30ки!


Прошу не обижаться, но по моему изряднейший бред звучит с Вашей стороны.
Вы уже в курсе какие машины получат "Витязи", в каком кол-ве? Какие нормальные им достаются? Возможно Вы не знаете, но в Кубинке проходят службу военные лётчики, защитники Родины...

----------


## An-Z

> Всегда интересовала природа подобных комментариев....
> ...*Но нужна не очередная модификация планера четвертого поколения, а нужен принципиально новый* (во всех отношениях) комплекс с возможностью выполнять не только задачи второго десятилетия 21-го века, но и все грядущие вызовы как текущего поколения, так и будущего (стаи беспилотников, гиперзвуковые цели, воздушные командные пункты, борьба с себе подобными, стратегическая авиация и пр., пр.). Вызовов много а работы ещё больше.
> 
>  А вы говорите зачем?
> 
> Сидите на пенсии, дайте дорогу молодым и перспективным они знают что делать.


Если бы молодые и перспективные умели воплощать мысли в слова, то не надо было стоко буковок использовать, фонтанируя эмоциями.. Вы же сами на мой вопрос ответили, одним предложением.. А дорога вам дана, но что-то кроме реанимации проектов советского задела от вас не видать..

----------


## Leonid Krylov

По поводу МиГ-41. Не стоит серьёзно воспринимать высказывания депутатов ГД. Тем более в изложении журналистов. Да и некоторых "высоких" руководителей. Очень улыбнуло это:* " Управляющий директор - генеральный конструктор ОАО "Авиадвигатель" Александр Иноземцев, например, заявил, что конструктивные особенности фюзеляжа таковы, что при установке на самолет новых двигателей он мог бы даже выходить на гиперзвук."* Гиперзвук - это М>5, а у МиГ-31 ГЧФ из Д19Т. Лучше бы Иноземцев про самолёт молчал, а рассказал про длительность цикла создания НОВОГО двигателя. И про стоимость. Особенно для гиперзвука.

----------


## KURYER

Истребитель МиГ-31 разбился в Красноярском крае, экипаж катапультировался



> Истребитель МиГ-31 потерпел крушение в Красноярском крае, экипаж катапультировался и вышел на связь. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
> "Сегодня в Красноярском крае при выполнении планового учебно-тренировочного полета произошла авария самолета МиГ-31. Истребитель объединения ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа в ходе отработки учебно-тренировочной задачи потерял управление и упал в лесистой местности в 40 километрах северо-западнее города Канск", - сказали в Минобороны. В ведомстве подчеркнули, что самолет выполнял полет без боекомплекта, его падение не привело к разрушениям на земле. "По предварительным данным, причиной падения самолета МиГ-31 стал отказ техники", - уточнили в министерстве.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

25 января. До конца 2020 года воздушно-космические силы России восстановят 44 аэродрома, в том числе в Арктике...

ВКС России восстановят 44 аэродрома - AEX.RU

----------


## ОБУ

Строим ломаем, строим ломаем...

----------


## L39aero

Давайте без пафоса защитников Родины и т.д.,все мы защитики ее,но пилотажники,это пилотажники,а боевые летчики,это боевые летчики!классно,что они умеют стоять как вкопанные на интервале и дистанции с игольное ушко,но...боевый порядки и воздушный бой этих навыков вовсе не требуют!!

----------


## Pilot

это старый дурацкий спор. Кубинка, как и все боевые полки, постоянно летает на полигоны и учения. И бомбы бросают и ракеты пускают. Матчасть у них старая как ....   а по поводу плотных боевых порядков, то зачем НАТОвцы их отрабатывают?

----------


## Fencer

> Истребитель МиГ-31 разбился в Красноярском крае, экипаж катапультировался
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Вот этот МиГ-31БМ ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## L39aero

Настолько плотные не нужны и ни разу таких не видел,стандартные у них порядки,максимум сымитировать более крупную цель,но такая имитация может привести к завалу сразу нескольких бортов одной ракетой!а так,то то по всем полкам им самые бодрые машины отдают!вот единственное,это если их на бд усадят,тогда да,хорошую матчасть им надо!но для пилотажа,это жирно будет,2 пилотажных группы,когда еще не все строевые перевооружены

----------


## KURYER

Вертолётный полк ЮВО получит 20 "Аллигаторов" в 2016 году



> Отдельный вертолетный полк Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированный в Краснодарском крае, получит 20 многоцелевых всепогодных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» в 2016 году, говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО.
> В нем отмечается, что перед эксплуатацией новой техники летчики пройдут переподготовку на управление Ка-52 в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации  в Тверской области.

----------


## Pilot

Летчики разбившегося МиГ-31 в Красноярском крае в нормальном самочувствии - медики



Красноярск. 26 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-СИБИРЬ - Пилоты самолета МиГ-31, который разбился накануне в Красноярском крае, могут покинуть Красноярскую краевую клиническую больницу в среду.

"Их состояние по-прежнему удовлетворительное. Летчики находятся в отделении ортопедии. Никаких травм, кроме ушибов и ссадин, не было выявлено", - сказал агентству "Интерфакс-Сибирь" заведующий травматолого-ортопедическим центром краевой больницы Алексей Лубнин.

Как сообщили ранее в Минобороны РФ, истребитель МиГ-31 разбился в понедельник в Красноярском крае (в 40 км от города Канска) при выполнении планового учебно-тренировочного полета.

"Истребитель объединения ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа в ходе отработки учебно-тренировочной задачи потерял управление и упал в лесистой местности, в 40 километрах северо-западнее города Канск", - говорится в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.

В Минобороны подчеркнули, что экипаж самолета катапультировался и после приземления вышел на связь.

"По предварительным данным, причиной падения самолета МиГ-31 стал отказ техники", - отметили в Минобороны.



Оба летчика разбившегося в Красноярском крае истребителя МиГ-31 госпитализированы в Красноярскую краевую клиническую больницу, сообщила агентству "Интерфакс-Сибирь" пресс-секретарь медучреждения Ирина Кочеткова.

"Летчики доставлены в больницу в 23:42 по местному времени. Сейчас их состояние стабильное. Их обследуют нейрохирурги, травматологи. Они у нас на сутки останутся", - сказала И.Кочеткова.

Она также отметила, что переломов у летчиков нет, есть ушибы. "Предстоит полный комплекс обследования", - добавила И.Кочеткова.



По факту крушения ведется уголовное дело по ст. 351 УК РФ (Нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним) дт ак

----------


## Let_nab

*У пилотажной группы «Русь» отбирают самолеты, пользуясь сердюковской директивой*

«Русь» была создана в 1987 году на базе авиацентра ДОСААФ в Вязьме. С самого начала командование ВВС плотно сотрудничало с пилотажниками, поддерживая их даже в самые трудные для армии времена. В 1996 году, а затем в 2000-м Вязьме передали самолеты Л-39 «для выполнения полетов в интересах ВВС». Машины старые, купленные СССР в Чехословакии еще 30 лет назад. Оба эти государства давно канули в лету, но оказалось, что наша современная авиация до сих пор не может обойтись без их Л-39 – недавно главком теперь уже не ВВС, а ВКС приказал забрать их у Вязьмы «в целях доукомплектования» ими краснодарского училища летчиков.

Неужели дела в ВКС так плохи, что будущим лейтенантам совсем не на чем летать? «МК» решил выяснить подробности этой странной истории.

Вяземские летчики рассказывают:

- В 2016 году мы планировали вложить еще 14 млн. рублей, и восстановить все 10 самолетов. Но в сентябре 2015-го к нам приехали офицеры из учебного полка в Мичуринске. Никаких письменных распоряжений у них при себе не было, но они сказали, что имеют устный приказ главкома ВКС Бондарева: забрать у нас самолеты. Необходимо, дескать, выполнить директиву министра обороны от марта 2008 года. Ту самую, сердюковскую, которая теперь потеряла юридическую силу, так как писалась, когда ДОСААФ был еще в статусе общественной организации.

Гости из Мичуринска прожили в Вязьме две недели и улетели. Самолетов им не отдали. Но в ноябре они прибыли снова, уже с директивой главкома ВКС, где говорилось, что Л-39 нужны ВКС «в целях доукомплектования» ими авиапарка краснодарского училища летчиков. Однако Л-39 в УАЦ им опять не отдали, так как это автоматически подразумевало ликвидацию вяземского центра и группы «Русь».

Но как только кончились новогодние праздники, руководство ДОСААФ получило очередное письмо, второе по счету, от главкома ВКС, с требованием срочно вернуть Л-39. Офицеры из Мичуринска в третий раз прилетели в Вязьму, где сидят и сейчас, дожидаясь окончательного решения. Когда у них поинтересовались: откуда такая настойчивость? Зачем вам наши старые самолеты? Те ответили: мы и сами не понимаем зачем, но это – приказ сверху...............

Полностью тут - У пилотажной группы «Русь» отбирают самолеты, пользуясь сердюковской директивой - Политика, Армия - МК

----------


## Pilot

> Настолько плотные не нужны и ни разу таких не видел,стандартные у них порядки,максимум сымитировать более крупную цель,но такая имитация может привести к завалу сразу нескольких бортов одной ракетой!


так уже было во въетнаме. но летают и сейчас довольно плотно.




> а так,то то по всем полкам им самые бодрые машины отдают!вот единственное,это если их на бд усадят,тогда да,хорошую матчасть им надо!но для пилотажа,это жирно будет,2 пилотажных группы,когда еще не все строевые перевооружены


Многие самолеты Витязей давно в Кубинке, некоторые проходили ремонты и доработки. Никто им новые и из полков давно не дает. Брали спарки пока свои на АРЗ отдавали. 
У Стрижей все еще проще. полков на МиГ-29 настолько мало, что скоро останутся только Стрижи и Армения. так что и отбирать не у кого будет.
По поводу БД это глупость. в случае чего их конечно поднимут по тревоге, но на них сейчас большая нагрузка по показам, так что еще БД будет совсем тяжело.

----------


## KURYER

26 января 2016 г. Ту-95МС совершил облёт Японии (в источнике пресс-релиз МО Японии на японском) ;-)))



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Ну да спор то дурацкий,а так то им самые ресурсные машины пособрали,чтобы вы не говорили.Они бомбят,но толку от этого,это бывает редко да и так потому что заставляют.Кроме показухи больше ничего они не делают.Ни БД,ни других задач.пускай получают конечно,но когда строевые части собирают дрова,чтобы БД нести.....мда логично...

----------


## Avia M

Уважаемые товарищи, если спор "дурацкий", предлагаю его прекратить... Давайте поздравим полковника Алексеева и подполковника Ерофеева (ЦПАТ) с присвоением классной квалификации "Военный лётчик-снайпер"!

----------


## Nazar

> .Они бомбят,но толку от этого,это бывает редко да и так потому что заставляют.Кроме показухи больше ничего они не делают..


Ну почему-же, вот совсем недавно, по современным меркам, я застал и тех и других, на крупнейших за последнее время учениях в Заполярье..Прилетали правда без своих БП...

----------


## ОБУ

Как делают самолеты? Крутейший фоторепортаж | Ульяновские Лица

http://rg.ru/2016/01/27/reg-ufo/alligator.html
На вооружение вертолетного полка Южного военного округа в 2016 году поступят 20 новейших боевых вертолетов Ка-52

----------


## KURYER

Сегодня второй военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А прибыл на военный аэродром в ‪‎Иваново‬ с завода-изготовителя



> Инженерно-технический состав Воздушно-космических сил ‪ВКС‬ предварительно провел комплексный прием техники на заводе в Ульяновске, а летный состав выполнил облет самолета, проверив работу всех систем и механизмов новой авиационной техники в различных режимах.
> Первый самолет данного типа поступил в центр боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава ‪ВТА‬ в Иваново в начале декабря 2015 г. и в настоящий момент уже задействован в плановых полетах авиацентра.
> В ближайшее время экипаж второго самолет также приступит к практическому освоению новой авиационной техники в рамках плановых полетов.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны получило модернизированный бомбардировщик Ту-160



Москва. 28 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Очередной Ту-160 после модернизации поступил на службу Минобороны России, информирует сообщает пресс-служба компании "Туполев".

"Казанский авиационный завод им. С. П. Горбунова - филиал ПАО "Туполев" передал ВКС России очередной бомбардировщик Ту-160, носящий имя "Василий Сенько", после капитального ремонта с модернизацией", - сказано в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу.

В нем говорится, что на комплексе проведена замена навигационного оборудования, обеспечивающего точность доставки к цели имеющихся у Ту-160 боевых средств.

Как отметил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев, "этот самолст обладает значительным модернизационным потенциалом и предназначен для решения разнообразных задач в широком диапазоне дозвуковых и сверхзвуковых скоростей и высот полета независимо от метеоусловий, времени суток и района земного шара.

"Летно-технические характеристики Ту-160 сегодня так и не превзойдены", - отметил В. Бондарев.

----------


## Pilot

Авиация ЮВО в текущем году получит более 55 единиц современных образцов авиационной техники

 В их числе более 20 многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ и пять штурмовиков Су-25СМ



Москва. 28 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Модернизированные образцы самолетов и вертолетов продолжат поступать в 2016 году в соединения и воинские части четвертой армии ВВС и ПВО и морскую авиацию Черноморского флота, информирует пресс-служба Южного военного округа.

"В текущем году летчики военного округа ожидают прибытия с заводов - изготовителей страны более 20 многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ и пяти модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ. Парк армейской авиации пополнят более 30 вертолетов - ударные вертолеты Ка-52, учебно-боевые вертолеты Ми-28УБ, многоцелевые транспортные вертолеты Ми-26Т, а так же специальные вертолеты Ми-8 АМТШ, Ми-8МТВ5, Ми-8МТПР", - сказано в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

В сообщении отмечается, что в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа в войска ЮВО уже поступило более 60 единиц новых и модернизированных образцов армейской, транспортной и штурмовой авиации. Летный и инженерно-технический состав соответствующих авиационных частей прошел плановое переучивание на новые образцы и теперь готов к освоению и эксплуатации авиационной техники

----------


## Fencer

Первый этап конкурса «Авиадартс» стартовал в авиационных частях Западного военного округа http://www.airforce.ru/content/repor...ennogo-okruga/

----------


## KURYER

Экипажи истребителей отрабатывают полеты в Тверской и Курской областях



> Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29СМТ и Су-27 Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированные в Тверской и Курской областях, отрабатывают элементы сложного и сверхсложного пилотажа в тяжелых погодных условиях, сообщил начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Игорь Мугинов в пятницу.
> Отмечается, что особенностью нынешних полетов станет включение в ежедневные полеты элементов конкурса "Авиадартс" Армейских международных игр-2016.
> "В ходе тренировочных полетов летчики-истребители выполняют наиболее сложные элементы боевой подготовки – полеты в сложных метеоусловиях, во время осадков, низкой облачности и тумана, пилотирование над водной поверхностью на малых и сверхмалых высотах. Также летному составу предстоит в составе пары и звена выполнить фигуры высшего пилотажа при ведении воздушного боя – кобра, колокол и бочка", — сказал Мугинов.
> Кроме того, экипажи истребителей отрабатывают взаимодействие с группой руководства полетами на аэродроме при выполнении взлета парой, захода на посадку и ухода на второй круг.
> Сообщается, что особое внимание при проведении полетов уделяется отработке совместных действий наземной группы управления и экипажей при возникновении условных нештатных ситуаций в воздухе.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

В России сформирована 45-я армия ВВС и ПВО Северного флота



> В целях усиления системы воздушного контроля в Арктике в декабре 2015 года сформирована 45-я армия ВВС и ПВО Северного флота, заявил в пятницу министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
> "Особое внимание уделяется усилению системы контроля воздушной обстановки (в Арктической зоне). С этой целью в декабре 2015 года сформирована 45-я армия ВВС и ПВО Северного флота", — сказал министр обороны на заседании коллегии военного ведомства в Национальном центре управления обороны РФ.
> Он уточнил, что "заступили на боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне воинские части радиотехнических войск и зенитный ракетный полк, оснащенный модернизированными комплексами С-300 "Фаворит" на архипелагах Земля Франца-Иосифа, Новая Земля, Северная Земля, Новосибирские острова". Кроме того, добавил Шойгу, "в Арктике осуществляется наращивание группировки войск, развертываемой на постоянной основе".
> "В результате расширятся возможности вооруженных сил по обеспечению защиты национальных интересов в данном регионе", — подчеркнул глава военного ведомства.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab

*Пентагон: российский истребитель совершил опасный перехват самолета США* 

Ссылка - Russian jet buzzed US Air Force spy plane over Black Sea | Fox News

Российский истребитель Су-27 совершил опасное сближение с американским самолетом-разведчиком над акваторией Черного моря.

При этом российский самолет действовал в "небезопасной и непрофессиональной манере", цитирует телеканал Fox News официального представителя Пентагона Мишель Балданзу.

При этом представитель Минобороны США отметила, что инцидент произошел 25 января в 30 милях от берега в международном воздушном пространстве вдалеке от "любой российской территории".

"Самолет США RC-135U, совершавший обычный полет в международном воздушном пространстве над Черным морем, был перехвачен российским Су-27 в небезопасной и непрофессиональной манере. Мы изучаем этот инцидент", — заявила подполковник Балданза.

Издание Washington Free Beacon со ссылкой на собственные источники в Пентагоне, в свою очередь, сообщило, что Су-27 недолго летел рядом с американским самолетом радиоэлектронной разведки, а потом сделал "опасный вираж" и ушел в сторону. При этом дистанция была настолько близкой – около 6 метров, что в результате толчка от реактивной струи российского истребителя американский RC-135 "потерял управляемость".

Ранее представители Пентагона и Минобороны России в режиме видеоконференции обсудили вопросы безопасности при полетах в Сирии. По итогам встречи Пентагон распространил сообщение для СМИ, при этом об инциденте над Черным морем в нем не упоминалось, уточняет ТАСС.

----------


## Panda-9

Про "небезопасную и непрофессиональную манеру" они уже писали в апреле, когда был случай над Балтикой. Теперь то же над Черным. А того "непрофессионального" летчика с Балтика вскоре наградили орденом Мужества (впрочем, не только за тот перехват, но и за него тоже).

----------


## KURYER

Российские летчики впервые за 20 лет посадили Ан-22 на грунт



> Летчики Военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) Воздушно-космических сил России впервые за 20 лет осуществили посадку на грунтовую полосу тяжелых турбовинтовых самолетов Ан-22 "Антей", сообщили в пятницу в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.
> "В рамках сборов командного состава ВТА экипажи самолетов Ил-76, Ан-22 и Ан-26, вес которых достигал около 200 тонн, совершили посадку на заснеженную грунтовую полосу. Для самолетов Ан-22 это первый подобный маневр за последние 20 лет", — говорится в сообщении.
> По замыслу учений, белый снежный покров осложнял визуальное восприятие расстояния от самолета до земли. Чтобы обеспечить удачное приземление, специалисты инженерно-аэродромной службы начертили разметку в темном цвете и специальные контрастные ориентиры взлетно-посадочной полосы, а грунт и снег утрамбовали спецтехникой.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

> Истребитель МиГ-31 разбился в Красноярском крае, экипаж катапультировался
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


В Минобороны назвали причину крушения МиГ-31 в Красноярском крае / Происшествия Красноярска и Красноярского края / Newslab.Ru

----------


## Pilot

так какая причина? по ссылке ничего нет. просто предполагают отказ техники

----------


## KURYER

Бондарев: "Стрижи" и "Витязи" пересядут на новые самолеты в 2017 году



> Авиагруппы высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи", летающие на истребителях МиГ-29 и Су-27, будут выступать на новых самолетах уже в 2017 году, рассказал журналистам в субботу главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> "Решение, на каких самолетах будут летать наши пилотажные группы, естественно, примет министр обороны. По его указанию мы подготовим и переучим летный состав, и я думаю, что в следующем году мы уже будем выступать на других типах самолетов", — сказал он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Пожар левого,пожар правого,в перископе экипаж увидел факеление,после этого отказ управления,колом вниз,катапультирование.

----------


## stream

> Пожар левого,пожар правого,в перископе экипаж увидел факеление,после этого отказ управления,колом вниз,катапультирование.


тогда уж ...загорание с\л "пожар лев ДВ", "пожар правого ДВ" , далее по тексту....

----------


## ОБУ

> Бондарев: "Стрижи" и "Витязи" пересядут на новые самолеты в 2017 году
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Осмелюсь предположить, что новыми самолетами будут Су-30см и Як-130

----------


## Djoker

"Соколы", можно сказать, уже пересели на Су-30СМ? ;)

----------


## ОБУ

Высший пилотаж: над волгоградским небом пролетели «Стрижи» - Волжский.ру
По поводу "Самоз..." Э-э-э "Соколов" кто бы сомневался)))

----------


## GThomson

> так какая причина? по ссылке ничего нет. просто предполагают отказ техники


КВР  05.2015, ещё на гарантии...

----------


## KURYER

Сегодня Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей ‪Шойгу‬ провел очередное селекторное совещание с руководящим составом Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации.



> Министр обороны отметил, что в настоящее время роль авиации в обеспечении безопасности и обороноспособности страны неуклонно возрастает.
> «Это обусловлено её возможностями по разведке, прикрытию группировок войск и важных государственных объектов, нанесению высокоточных ударов, а также решению специальных задач», – пояснил генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
> Глава венного ведомства сообщил, что на вооружении Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России находится свыше 3 тыс. самолётов и вертолётов. При этом доля современных и модернизированных образцов составляет 52%.
> «В войска поступают новейшие многоцелевые сверхманёвренные истребители Су-35С и многофункциональные авиационные комплексы Су-34, ударные вертолёты Ка-52 и Ми-28Н», – уточнил генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
> Министр обороны отметил, что реализация мероприятий развития и строительства ВКС уже сейчас позволила иметь на стратегических направлениях самодостаточные группиров*ки авиации, способные гарантированно решать задачи по предназначению.
> «Высокие боевые возможности российской авиации подтверждены в ходе операции в Сирии, – сказал генерал армии Сергей Шойгу, напомнив, что российские бомбардировщики ежедневно наносят прицельные удары по базам террористов, их пунктам управления и другим объектам.
> Глава военного ведомства заявил, что развитию авиации, подготовке высококлассных авиационных специалистов Министерство обороны придаёт особое значение. «Это один из наших важнейших приоритетов» – подчеркнул генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
> При этом он особо выделил задачу по совершенствованию боевых возможностей дальней авиации ВКС России.
> «Сегодня рассмотрим вопросы *возобновления производства самолётов Ту-160*, а также повышения уровня исправности авиационной техники, – сообщил Министр обороны.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

Шойгу назвал возобновление производства сверхзвукового "стратега" Ту-160 приоритетной задачей



Москва. 2 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Совершенствование боевых возможностей дальней авиации является приоритетной задачей развития российской армии, сообщил министр обороны РФ, генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

По его словам, развитию авиации, подготовке высококлассных авиационных специалистов министерство обороны придаст особое значение - это один из наших важнейших приоритетов. "При этом хочу особо выделить задачу по совершенствованию боевых возможностей Дальней авиации. Сегодня рассмотрим вопросы - как идет возобновление производства самолста Ту-160, а также повышения уровня исправности авиационной техники", - сообщил С.Шойгу на селекторном совещании.

----------


## ОБУ

Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» устроила в Волгограде яркое шоу

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Экипажи Военно-транспортной авиации РФ отработали бомбометание и стрельбу из авиационных пушек



> Летный состав Военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) отработал в Тверской области уникальные задачи по применению авиабомб и стрельбе из авиационных пушек по наземным целям на полигоне, сообщило Управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России.
>        "Экипажи самолетов Ил-76 в рамках плановых полетов выполнили сброс учебных бомб, которые имитируют светящиеся мишени, освещающие площадку для десантирования личного состава в ночное время".
>        Помимо этого летчики отработали стрельбу из кормовых пушек по наземным мишеням, обозначающим легкобронированную и автомобильную технику условного противника.
>        Полеты проходили на аэродроме Мигалово в Тверской области в течение всей недели.
>        "В полетах было задействовано более 10 самолетов Ил-76 ВТА, экипажи которых выполнили не менее 40 самолетовылетов".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Fencer

К 75-летию АРМАВИРСКОГО ЛЁТНОГО. Музей - Valery Shatrov

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Шойгу дал распоряжения начальнику штаба ВДВ по переброске армейских соединений в ходе внезапной проверки



Москва. 8 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Отдельные соединения Воздушно-десантных войск перебросят к местам выполнения учебно-боевых задач в ходе внезапной проверки боеготовности в Южном военном округе, заявил в понедельник министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Начальнику штаба Воздушно-десантных войск организовать переброску подчиненных соединений, воинских частей и подразделений в районы выполнения учебно-боевых задач, их передачу в оперативное подчинение Южному военному округу и подготовку к совместным действиям", - сказал С.Шойгу в ходе совещания.

 Авиацию и ПВО ЮВО проверят на готовность к отражению ударов воздушного противника



Москва. 8 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Главком Воздушно-космическими силами Виктор Бондарев проверит четвсртую армию ВВС и ПВО в ходе внезапной проверки войск Южного военного округа, заявил в понедельник министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Проверить вопросы готовности авиации и сил ПВО к отражению ударов воздушного противника и защите важных военных и государственных объектов", - сказал С.Шойгу на совещании.

Министр обороны РФ поручил главнокомандующему ВКС В. Бондареву осуществить руководство проверкой 4 армией ВВС и ПВО, а также организовать контроль отработки вопросов перебазирования авиации, отражения и нанесения массированных авиационных ударов.

"Необходимо подготовить полигоны для выполнения авиацией практического бомбометания, оценить обучаемых по результатам выполнения учебно-боевых задач в ходе учения", - добавил С.Шойгу.

Как добавил министр, в рамках учений следует обеспечить выполнение десантирования различными способами с задействованием самолетов военно-транспортной авиации и транспортных вертолетов.

----------


## Avia M

Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МиГ" рассчитывает до конца этого года подписать с Минобороны РФ контракт на поставку истребителей МиГ-35...
Минобороны и "МиГ" подпишут контракт на поставку МиГ-35 до конца года - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

6 февраля 2016 ВВС Японии перехватили два Ту-142 ВМФ России, которые совершали полёт вблизи побережья этой страны.

----------


## KURYER

При крушении Ми-8 под Псковом погибли четыре человека



> Число погибших при крушении вертолета Ми-8 в Псковской области выросло до четырех.
> Ми-8 совершил вынужденную посадку в понедельник вечером в пяти километрах от населенного пункта Остров в Псковской области. Ранее сообщалось, что на месте крушения найден один погибший, воздушное судно охватил огонь.
> "На месте пожара обнаружены тела еще троих членов экипажа", — сказал собеседник.
> По данным источника в силовых службах, вертолет принадлежит Минобороны РФ.


ИСТОЧНИК




> Стал известен состав экипажа вертолёта Ми-8 Минобороны РФ, который потерпел крушение в Псковской области:
> 1) Командир экипажа старший лейтенант Николаев А.;
> 2) Штурман старший лейтенант Иванушкин С.;
> 3) бортовой техник старший лейтенант Шумайлов А.;
> 4) бортовой техник старший лейтенант Ватутин Д.

----------


## Pilot

опять борт из Острова :(

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## L39aero

На 24ке какой-то значок перед вз интересный

----------


## KURYER

Первый полет легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112 планируется в 2017 году - замминистра обороны РФ



> Работы над созданием легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112 идут по графику, в 2017 году планируется его первый полет, заявил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов в ходе посещения Воронежского акционерного самолётостроительного общества (ВАСО).
>        "Объединённая авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) выбрала ВАСО в качестве основного производителя легких военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-112. У нас возобновлён контракт на их разработку. По плану, с середины 2017 года должен осуществиться первый полет. По докладам военных представительств, пока ситуация под контролем - все идёт в графике", - сказал замминистра во вторник журналистам.


В Минобороны РФ ожидают, что пять самолетов Ан-148 будут своевременно поставлены в 2016 году



> Минобороны РФ рассчитывает получить пять новых ближнемагистральных самолётов Ан-148 в 2016 году без срывов сроков производства, заявил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов в ходе посещения Воронежского акционерного самолётостроительного общества (ВАСО).
>        Минобороны РФ в 2013 году заключило контракт с ВАСО на поставку самолётов Ан-148, в которых 70% агрегатов делается в РФ, а 30% - на Украине.
>        "Эта позиция у нас вызвала особое напряжение после известных событий, но практика показала, что политика политикой, а бизнес бизнесом. Зависимость от Украины хотя и присутствует, но срыва поставок и графиков сдачи самолета для Минобороны не наблюдается", - сказал Ю.Борисов.
>        "Мы в 2016 году должны получить пять бортов Ан-148. Три уже стоят здесь, два уже на финальной стадии агрегатной сборки и скоро будут собираться", - констатировал он.

----------


## Avia M

Лётчики из Кубинки, оказывается и на полигон летают...
Знаменитая пилотажная группа `Стрижи` - на манёврах в Липецком авиацентре - Первый канал

----------


## gadalkin

> Лётчики из Кубинки, оказывается и на полигон летают...
> Знаменитая пилотажная группа `Стрижи` - на манёврах в Липецком авиацентре - Первый канал


Не имеющие аналогов НАРы :)

----------


## Nazar

> Лётчики из Кубинки, оказывается и на полигон летают...
> Знаменитая пилотажная группа `Стрижи` - на манёврах в Липецком авиацентре - Первый канал


Так вроде не первый раз...

----------


## Avia M

> Так вроде не первый раз...


Так я в курсе что регулярно...  С легкой иронией, для некоторых форумчан.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> При крушении Ми-8 под Псковом погибли четыре человека


Вот этот Ми-8МТВ-5 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ОБУ

Обстоятельства катастрофы с начфина

----------


## Pilot

> Вот этот Ми-8МТВ-5 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


мы на нем на Парад летали :(((((

----------


## Pilot

> Вход
> Обстоятельства катастрофы


а можно здесь написать. по ссылке надо регистрироваться

----------


## AVaTar

Вот что опубликовано на сайте Маленькая Сызрань Командир разбившегося под Псковом Ми-8 Алексей Николаев будет похоронен на родине в Ульяновской области | маленькая Сызрань

----------


## KURYER

ПАО "Туполев" передало ВКС России самолет Ту-95МС после модернизации



> Очередной модернизированный Ту-95МС поступил на вооружение ВКС России. Работы в рамках государственного контракта проводились специалистами филиала ПАО «Туполев» - Жуковской лётно-испытательной и доводочной базы. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба компании.
> «Ту-95МС крайне важен для ВКС России, - отмечает командующий Дальней авиации, генерал-лейтенант Анатолий Жихарев. – Ракетоносец является важной частью авиационной составляющей российских сил ядерного сдерживания. Дальность Ту-95МС сопоставима с боевыми возможностями самолетов последующих поколений. Благодаря проведенным работам удалось повысить эффективность целевого применения комплекса».


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## stream

Самарский «Кузнецов» поставит Минобороны двигатели для самолета Ту-160 | РИА ФедералПресс

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

*Работники липецкого авиацентра пытались продать детали на Украину* 

С военного аэродрома было похищено авиационное оборудование для самолётов МиГ-29, Су-24 и Су-25. 
Сотрудники ФСБ задержали в столице подозреваемых в хищении оборудования для военных самолётов с аэродрома липецкого авиацентра и в попытке контрабанды. По версии следствия, они похитили системы управления истребителями и бомбардировщиками, ещё являясь сотрудниками центра войсковых испытаний. Заказчик, имеющий двойное гражданство — России и Украины, планировал переправить детали через границу.

— Военно-следственным отделом возбуждено уголовное дело по факту хищения организованной группой с военного аэродрома Липецкого авиацентра авиационного оборудования для самолётов МиГ-29, Су-24, Су-25 и других. Дело возбуждено по статьям «Хищение имущества» и «Контрабанда военной техники и боеприпасов». По версии следствия, в состав ОПГ входили военные — сотрудники авиацентра — и гражданские лица, — рассказал LifeNews старший следователь-криминалист Военно-следственного управления СК РФ по Тамбовскому гарнизону Андрей Чурилов.

Всего было украдено более 700 частей от военных самолётов Су и МиГов. Всё похищённое подозреваемые хранили у себя дома.

В отношении всех пятерых теперь уже бывших сотрудников авиацентра также возбуждено уголовное дело по статье «Кража в составе организованной преступной группы». Четверо из них находятся под стражей, один — под домашним арестом. Им грозит до 10 лет тюрьмы и штрафы до 1 миллиона рублей. В отношении покупателя возбуждено уголовное дело по статье «Контрабанда». Ему грозит до семи лет тюрьмы и штраф в 1 миллион рублей.

Отметим, что детали были украдены из того самого авиацентра, где в своё время учился летать Герой РФ Олег Пешков, погибший в Сирии.

----------


## gadalkin

Какая кража? Подрыв боеготовности и измена Родине! Расстрел.
Командование снять и отправить в места не столь отдаленные.

----------


## KURYER

> Какая кража? Подрыв боеготовности и измена Родине! Расстрел.
> Командование снять и отправить в места не столь отдаленные.


Наши на Украину, а соседи:



> Директор завода и офицеры ВВС Украины крали запчасти к СУ-24 и продавали в Индию

----------


## Let_nab

> Какая кража? Подрыв боеготовности и измена Родине! Расстрел.
> Командование снять и отправить в места не столь отдаленные.


Так и делал товарищ Сталин с такими, только сейчас их называют "репрессированными" и реабилитировали. Ведь наверно на них кто-то донос написал или нет - фсбэшники (продолжатели дела кровавой гэбни) их повязали ночью на воронке.
Всех надо отпустить - как сделали с невинно осуждённой Васильевой и пристроить на хорошую работу как оклеветанного Сердюкова.  Наворованные картины.., ээээ, личные вещи всем вернуть.

----------


## KURYER

В России будут выпускаться арктические вертолеты разных типов



> Он проинформировал, что холдинг ведет работы по адаптации к арктическим условиям новых типов вертолетов. "Мы хотим распространить программу создания арктических вертолетов не только на винтокрылые машины семейства Ми-8/17, но и на новые платформы, в частности, *Ми-38*, а также вертолет *Ми-26*, который тоже предполагается задействовать в Арктике", - добавил Михеев. А заместитель главы холдинга по продажам Георгий Козлов сообщил, что новая российская винтокрылая машина *Ми-171А2* будет поставляться Минобороны России в том числе в арктическом исполнении. "На базе новейшего Ми-171А2 мы будем поставлять нашему основному заказчику машину в арктическом варианте, - сказал он. - У нас есть базовый арктический вертолет Ми-8АМТШ-ВА. Но эта машина будет более привлекательной для нашего основного заказчика".
> Между тем, генеральный конструктор компании "Камов" (входит в холдинг "Вертолеты России") Виктор Михеев проинформировал, что для применения в условиях Арктики дорабатываются вертолеты *Ка-52*. По его словам, в конструкцию Ка-52 для армейской авиации включаются усовершенствования, наработанные по программе корабельной версии вертолета. В их числе "развитый электронный комплекс, система складывания лопастей и другие новшества", отметил Михеев. "Они (новшества) направлены на то, чтобы эта машина активно применялась в арктических группировках", - сообщил он.
> Наряду с Ка-52, корабельный вариант *Ка-52К* также будет востребован в Арктике, считает Михеев "Совершенно определенно мы готовим этот вертолет к арктическим условиям. Именно та конфигурация, которую мы видим сейчас (на авиасалоне МАКС-2015), будет востребована для данного региона", - подчеркнул Виктор Михеев.


Статья большая, но ОЧЕНЬ интересная. Рекомендую по адресу -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

Переоборудование Ил-76МД ЛЛ в самолет-носитель гиперзвуковой летающей лаборатории
14 февраля, 1:50
ОАО "Летно-исследовательский институт имени М.М. Громова" (Жуковский) обнародовало извещение и закупочную документацию оотносительно приятого решения от 9 февраля 2016 года об условиях закупки у ОАО "Ил" как у единственного поставщика выполнения работ по переоборудованию самолета Ил-76МД № 5209 в самолет-носитель гиперзвуковой летающей лаборатории в рамках ФЦП 1 по объекту «Модернизация самолетного командно-измерительного пункта ОАО «ЛИИ им. М.М Громова».

Работы по переоборудованию должны производиться в Жуковском. Начальная (максимальная) цена договора - 198,05 млн рублей (с НДС). 

Переоборудование Ил-76МД ЛЛ в самолет-носитель гиперзвуковой летающей лаборатории - bmpd


Cразу шесть Су-30СМ идут в Миллерово
14 февраля, 0:59
Как сообщают на веб-ресурсе forums.airforce.ru , 13 февраля 2016 года из Иркутска с промежуточными посадками вылетели для перелета на аэродром Миллерово (Ростовская область) сразу шесть переданных ВКС России новых многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ постройки Иркутского авиационного завода (ИАЗ) ПАО "Корпорация "Иркут". Это самолеты с красными бортовыми номерами "02" (серийный номер 1220), "21" (серийный номер 1301), "22" (серийный номер 1302), "23" (серийный номер 1303), "25" (серийный номер 1305) и "27" (серийный номер 1307). Вечером 13 февраля эти истребители совершили промежуточную посадку в аэропорту Толмачево (Новосибирск). 

Напомним, что днём ранее, 12 февраля из Иркутска в Миллерово вылетели еще два Су-30СМ новой постройки ИАЗ с красными бортовыми номерами "26" (серийный номер 1306) и "28" (серийный номер 1308). Все эти восемь самолетов должны войти в состав дислоцированного на аэродроме Миллерово 31-го истребительного авиационного полка 1-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа. С их прибытием количество новых истребителей Су-30СМ в составе 31-го полка должно достичь 20 единиц.


Cразу шесть Су-30СМ идут в Миллерово - bmpd

----------


## gadalkin

> *Работники липецкого авиацентра пытались продать детали на Украину* 
> 
> С военного аэродрома было похищено авиационное оборудование для самолётов МиГ-29, Су-24 и Су-25. 
> Сотрудники ФСБ задержали в столице подозреваемых в хищении оборудования для военных самолётов с аэродрома липецкого авиацентра и в попытке контрабанды. По версии следствия, они похитили системы управления истребителями и бомбардировщиками, ещё являясь сотрудниками центра войсковых испытаний. Заказчик, имеющий двойное гражданство — России и Украины, планировал переправить детали через границу.
> 
> — Военно-следственным отделом возбуждено уголовное дело по факту хищения организованной группой с военного аэродрома Липецкого авиацентра авиационного оборудования для самолётов МиГ-29, Су-24, Су-25 и других. Дело возбуждено по статьям «Хищение имущества» и «Контрабанда военной техники и боеприпасов». По версии следствия, в состав ОПГ входили военные — сотрудники авиацентра — и гражданские лица, — рассказал LifeNews старший следователь-криминалист Военно-следственного управления СК РФ по Тамбовскому гарнизону Андрей Чурилов.
> 
> Всего было украдено более 700 частей от военных самолётов Су и МиГов. Всё похищённое подозреваемые хранили у себя дома.
> 
> ...


Знать бы должности этих "бывших"?
Скорее всего со склада АТИ утечка была. В ящичках, да коробочках.
Нужен явно показательный суд и срок, чтобы другим неповадно было.

----------


## ОБУ

А лучше расстрел при попытке бежать!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Какая кража? Подрыв боеготовности и измена Родине! Расстрел.
> Командование снять и отправить в места не столь отдаленные.


Есть легкое подозрение, что там и без ваших советов разберутся. А насчет "репрессированных" и "реабилитированных" - я так понимаю вы один из тех (потенциально), кто доносы-то, как раз, и строчил. Исключительная кровожадность у обоих налицо.

----------


## gadalkin

Спасибо за комплемент!

----------


## OKA

> *Работники липецкого авиацентра пытались продать детали на Украину* 
> 
> С военного аэродрома было похищено авиационное оборудование для самолётов МиГ-29, Су-24 и Су-25. 
> Сотрудники ФСБ задержали в столице подозреваемых в хищении оборудования для военных самолётов с аэродрома липецкого авиацентра и в попытке контрабанды. По версии следствия, они похитили системы управления истребителями и бомбардировщиками, ещё являясь сотрудниками центра войсковых испытаний. Заказчик, имеющий двойное гражданство — России и Украины, планировал переправить детали через границу.
> 
> — Военно-следственным отделом возбуждено уголовное дело по факту хищения организованной группой с военного аэродрома Липецкого авиацентра авиационного оборудования для самолётов МиГ-29, Су-24, Су-25 и других. Дело возбуждено по статьям «Хищение имущества» и «Контрабанда военной техники и боеприпасов». По версии следствия, в состав ОПГ входили военные — сотрудники авиацентра — и гражданские лица, — рассказал LifeNews старший следователь-криминалист Военно-следственного управления СК РФ по Тамбовскому гарнизону Андрей Чурилов.
> 
> Всего было украдено более 700 частей от военных самолётов Су и МиГов. Всё похищённое подозреваемые хранили у себя дома.
> 
> ...


Вот нет ли здесь подвоха))) Для авиации Новороссии?  :Biggrin:

----------


## gadalkin

Оригинал:
Работники липецкого авиацентра пытались продать детали на Украину - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Panda-9

> Переоборудование Ил-76МД ЛЛ в самолет-носитель гиперзвуковой летающей лаборатории
> Переоборудование Ил-76МД ЛЛ в самолет-носитель гиперзвуковой летающей лаборатории - bmpd


А сегодня тут такой заголовок на эту же тему Ил-76 превратят в гиперзвуковую летающую лабораторию - AEX.RU 



> *Ил-76 превратят в гиперзвуковую летающую лабораторию*


Представил себе "ил" на гиперзвуке... и журналистов внутри!

----------


## OKA

"На Кубани экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО отработали поражение бронетехники условного противника 16.02.2016 (11:37)

Экипажи ударных и транспортно-боевых вертолетов отдельного вертолетного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Краснодарском крае, в ходе выполнения полетных заданий отработали поражение целей, имитирующих авиацию и бронетехнику условного противника.

Вертолетчики совершили ряд вылетов с практическим применением ракетного и пушечного вооружения по различным мишеням, находящимся на удалении от 500 метров до 5 км.

Всего в ходе стрельб экипажами армейской авиации было израсходовано около 20 неуправляемых ракет (НАР) и более 300 снарядов к авиационной пушке.

В учебных мероприятиях было задействовано более 10 ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» и ударных вертолетов Ми-35 «Крокодил».

В свою очередь, подразделения наземных служб отработали вопросы, касающиеся эксплуатации боевой техники в различных погодных условиях.

При выполнении полетных заданий, используя предельно малые высоты пилотирования, военные летчики совершенствовали навыки по скрытному перемещению и обходу средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

На Кубани экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО отработали поражение бронетехники условного противника : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Летно-тактические учения с участием 40 самолетов проходят на юге России 16.02.2016 10:59:53

       Москва. 16 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Плановые летно-тактические учения с авиационными воинскими частями объединения ВВС и ПВО начались во вторник в Южном военном округе, сообщает пресс-служба округа.
       "В общей сложности в учении задействовано около 40 различных самолетов, в том числе самолёты-разведчики Су-24МР, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 и истребители Су-27", - говорится в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" во вторник.
       Отмечается, что летчики выполнят ряд учебно-боевых задач по воздушной разведке, прикрытию войск с воздуха и уничтожению наземных целей условного противника. Поставленные задачи будут отрабатываться в составе штатных подразделений."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=403389




> ...Представил себе "ил" на гиперзвуке... и журналистов внутри!


Гиперзвук будет внутри "Ила" :Biggrin:

----------


## KURYER

"Сухой": Россия сокращает участие пилотажных групп в авиасалонах



> Раньше участие пилотажных групп могло быть использовано для удешевления размещения российской техники, но сейчас такие варианты становятся все более редкими, заявил заместитель гендиректора авиахолдинга "Сухой" Александр Клементьев.
> Россия сокращает участие своих пилотажных групп в международных авиасалонах в связи с непростой экономической ситуацией и повышением цен на участие в летных программах, заявил журналистам в среду заместитель гендиректора авиахолдинга "Сухой" Александр Клементьев.
> Выставка Singapore Airshow 2016 открылась в Сингапуре во вторник, 16 февраля. Россия представлена на авиашоу Объединенной авиастроительной корпорацией, холдингом "Вертолеты России" и АО "Информационные спутниковые системы" имени академика Решетнева, при этом не участвуя в летной программе мероприятия.
> "Эти удовольствия (авиашоу) становятся все более и более дорогими — раньше основные авиасалоны мира были бы счастливы увидеть нашу технику в действии. Мы это использовали в коммерческих целях — в плане удешевления размещения нашей техники, но таких разговоров сейчас все меньше и меньше", — сказал Клементьев в ходе Singapore Airshow 2016.
> Поэтому в сложившейся ситуации "мы очень тщательно рассчитываем, где и с какой техникой нам присутствовать", резюмировал топ-менеджер.


ИСТОРИЯ

Как-то это за гранью...для меня. В Сингапуре мероприятие крупнейшее в Азии. Если здесь малайзийцы нам штаны поддержали на МКМ.А в Англии индусы будут выступать?

----------


## Avia M

Испытания учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152 завершатся в июле 2016 года...
Испытания учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152 завершатся в июле - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=KURYER;131875]"Сухой": Россия сокращает участие пилотажных групп в авиасалонах

Интересно, при чём здесь пилотажные группы?

----------


## KURYER

> Интересно, при чём здесь пилотажные группы?


Подвисает вопрос: А зачем тогда идёт переучивание на новую технику "Витязей" и "Стрижей"?? Ведь в очередной раз, может так случиться, не будет денег и на участие в МАКСе.
Французы сейчас в Сингапуре:


Или Рафаль не так хорошо продаётся?

----------


## Avia M

> Подвисает вопрос: А зачем тогда идёт переучивание на новую технику "Витязей" и "Стрижей"?? Ведь в очередной раз, может так случиться, не будет денег и на участие в МАКСе.
> Французы сейчас в Сингапуре:
> 
> 
> Или Рафаль не так хорошо продаётся?


Вопрос в контексте "пилотажные группы за счёт принимающей стороны". По моему правила такие.
Переучиваются не "Витязи", а пилоты АГВП, соотв. кол-во лётчиков ВВС освоивших новый тип техники увеличивается (что несомненно радует).
В остальном согласен, безусловно желательно нашим машинам "засветиться" рядом с "Рафалями" и пр. фантомами на всевозможных площадках.
Вероятно кризис поразил именно эту составляющую...

----------


## KURYER

Может товарищ (товарищи журналисты) имели ввиду, что сокращается "лётная программа" (те будет в основном статика), а не участие "пилотажных групп"?

----------


## Pilot

Каким образом Сухой управляет пилотажными группами ВВС РФ?

----------


## OKA

"ЛОНДОН, 17 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Илья Дмитрячев, Максим Рыжков/. Британские истребители подняты в Англии для сопровождения двух бомбардировщиков из РФ. Об этом корреспонденту ТАСС сообщили в министерство обороны Соединенного Королевства.

"Истребители "Тайфун" королевских ВВС были подняты с авиабазы "Конингсби" в английском графстве Линкольншир для сопровождения двух российских бомбардировщиков, направляющихся в строну воздушного пространства Великобритании. Операция проводится в настоящий момент", - сообщил представитель минобороны.

Как сообщил в эфире британский спутниковый телеканал Sky news, российские бомбардировщики не залетали в воздушное пространство Соединенного Королевства, радиус которого составляет 12 миль (19,3 км) от собственно территории Великобритании, и следуют в сопровождении "Тайфунов" над Северным морем в южном направлении. Телеканал предположил, что в ближайшие минуты самолеты из РФ покинут "британскую зону интересов", но при этом могут оказаться в подобной зоне других партнеров Соединенного Королевства по блоку НАТО."


Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Британские истребители подняты в Англии для сопровождения бомбардировщиков РФ

----------


## OKA

"РИАМО (ЩЕЛКОВО) - 17 фев. Два новейших самолета на базе ИЛ-76 пройдут испытания в подмосковном Щелкове в испытательном центре имени Чкалова, расположенном на Чкаловском аэродроме, сообщил Щелковскому информагентству начальник испытательного центра, расположенного в Щелкове, Сергей Демьяненко.

«На праздновании 55-летия нашего центра (в феврале 2016 года – ред.) генеральный директор компании «ОАК-Транспортные самолеты» Вильдан Зиннуров отметил, что в скором времени к нам прибудут два новейших самолета на базе ИЛ-76. Этим летательным аппаратам предстоит пройти второй этап испытаний. После первого мы предоставили список недочетов, которые уже устранены. Это первый полностью российский военно-транспортный самолет ИЛ-76МД-90А», – сказал Демьяненко.

Он добавил, что в центре в настоящее время также проходят научные исследования и испытания по таким направлениям, как корабельная авиация и противолодочные системы.

Ил-76МД-90А – современная модификация самолета Ил-76МД, он оборудован новейшим пилотажно-навигационным комплексом и современными системами управления. Он предназначен для посадочного и парашютного десантирования личного состава, доставки военной техники и тяжелых грузов на дальние расстояния.

Изменения в модернизированном Ил-76МД-90А затронули как бортовое оборудование и системы, так и конструкцию воздушного судна. Новые пилотажно-навигационный комплекс, система автоматического управления, комплекс связи и «стеклянная» кабина отвечают всем современным требованиям к авионике воздушных судов и значительно увеличивают безопасность полетов, точность самолетовождения и десантирования. Замена штатных двигателей Д-30КП2 на значительно более современные ПС-90А-76, установка модифицированного крыла и усиленного шасси значительно расширяют эксплуатационные возможности самолета."

Два новейших самолета на базе ИЛ-76 пройдут испытания в Щелкове | Новости | Северо-Восток | РИАМО

По наводке с : 

Авиационный диапазон

----------


## stream

Чтобы баки были полными

В целях повышения технической готовности и улучшения материальной базы в 2015 году проведена модернизация пунктов заправки и закуплено технических средств Службы горючего на 316 млн рублей. Осуществляется строительство инфраструктуры Службы горючего на островах Земля Александры, Средний, Врангеля и Котельный, архипелаге Новая Земля, мысе Шмидта, в Тикси и Анадыре. 
Заправка горючим в пунктах постоянной дислокации осуществляется через 1040 стационарных пунктов заправки. Для обеспечения надлежащего качества горючего в лаборатории проводится около 200 анализов ежедневно. Это около 45 тысяч анализов в год. В целях поддержания складской ёмкости в исправном состоянии ежегодно ремонтируются резервуары вместимостью до 100 тысяч кубических метров.
За последние годы на снабжение Вооружённых Сил, в частности, приняты:
• горючее Децилин-М, позволяющее увеличить дальность применения крылатых ракет на 250-300 км;
• топливо для реактивных двигателей и дизельное топливо с рабочими температурами применения до минус 65 градусов;
• пожаробезопасное летнее и зимнее дизельное топливо;
• всесезонное масло *КА-7,5* для ракетоносцев ТУ-95МС, обеспечивает низкотемпературный запуск турбовинтовых двигателей без использования аэродромных средств обогрева и позволяющее сократить время подготовки летательного аппарата к вылету на 6–8 часов"

----------


## Djoker

> Перехват нарушителя ВП РФ в районе границы с Украиной


Посторонний на границе
Перехват нарушителя ВП РФ в районе границы с Украиной • Sevpolitforum.info

----------


## KURYER

> Посторонний на границе
> Перехват нарушителя ВП РФ в районе границы с Украиной • Sevpolitforum.info


Серьёзная была операция:



> БРЛС не включал. Подходил с наводкой от ДРЛО, не обнаруживая себя.

----------


## KURYER

Россия усилила свою базу в Армении модернизированными вертолетами



> РОССИЯ УСИЛИЛА СВОЮ ВОЕННУЮ БАЗУ В АРМЕНИИ ПАРТИЕЙ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ ЧЕТВЕРТОГО ПОКОЛЕНИЯ И МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫМИ ВОЕННЫМИ ВЕРТОЛЕТАМИ — МО РФ
> Россия усилила свою авиационную военную базу Эребуни в Армении истребителями четвертого поколения МиГ-29, модернизированным МиГ-29С и модернизированным транспортным вертолетом Ми-8МТ

----------


## Djoker

Это просто невероятно... :D

----------


## Djoker

"Балтимор":


https://goo.gl/maps/TYgA5EqY5xN2

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 21 февраля. /ТАСС/. Минобороны России намерено заказать второй модернизированный воздушный пункт управления (ВзПУ) специального назначения на базе самолета Ил-80, а также модернизированные самолеты-ретрансляторы (СРТ) общего назначения Ил-22. Об этом сообщил ТАСС генеральный директор НПП "Полет" (входит в Объединенную приборостроительную корпорацию) Алексей Комяков.

"Планы модернизации ВзПУ и СРТ есть и у Генерального штаба, и у главного командования Воздушно-космических сил. Стоит задача наращивания существующей группировки таких самолетов и доведение ее функциональных возможностей до уровня требований сегодняшнего дня. Промышленность готова к решению такой задачи", - сказал Комяков.

Он добавил, что Минобороны уже изъявило желание приобрести второй самолет этого поколения. "То, что от нас зависит, мы готовы сделать, а Минобороны понимает, что это необходимо", - отметил собеседник агентства.

Ранее сообщалось, что ОПК (входит в госкорпорацию "Ростех") создала для Минобороны России ВзПУ специального назначения второго поколения на базе самолета Ил-80.

Воздушные командные пункты были названы в США "самолетами Судного дня" - doomsday planes. Предполагается, что они будут задействованы в случае ядерной войны, если наземные структуры управления будут уничтожены. Самыми известными из самолетов такого типа являются американские E-4B, созданные на базе лайнеров Boeing-747, и российские Ил-80 на базе Ил-86."


Подробнее на ТАСС: ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ хочет получить еще один "самолет Судного дня" второго поколения

----------


## Fencer

Армавирскому лётному - 75! Мгновения из жизни выпускников: shvp

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/Marsattaqueblog/...04484494376960

----------


## Fencer

> Армавирскому лётному - 75! Мгновения из жизни выпускников: shvp


Авиашоу в Армавире в честь 75-летия АВВАКУЛ. 23 февраля 2016: shvp

----------


## Muller

> Россия усилила свою базу в Армении модернизированными вертолетами.... МиГ-29С...


Похоже, что Миллерово свои старые борта начало передавать.

----------


## Pilot

к 23 февраля ролик от МО

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны РФ разместило на сайте госзакупок условия тендера на ремонт и модернизацию пяти штурмовиков Су-25 в варианте Су-25СМ3. Работы должны быть завершены до 25 ноября 2016 года. Общая сумма контракта — примерно 1,8 млрд рублей...
Минобороны России планирует модернизировать пять штурмовиков Су-25 за 1,8 млрд рублей - AEX.RU
Интересно, по тендеру срок истек 25 января...  :Confused:

----------


## KURYER

В арктическом поселке Андерма до 2020 года будут дислоцированы войска



> Поселок Андерма на берегу Карского моря будет работать практически в том режиме, который был в советское время, рассказал замминистра обороны РФ генерал армии Дмитрий Булгаков.
> "Планом развития до 2020 года предусмотрена в Андерме дислокация войск, только сегодня утром было совещание у министра обороны на эту тему, поэтому планом все предусмотрено, и поселок будет работать практически в том режиме, который был в советское время", — сказал Булгаков.
> С 1956 по 1993 год на аэродроме, расположенном рядом с поселком, базировался 72-й гвардейский Полоцкий истребительный авиационный полк, выполнявший задачи противовоздушной обороны.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

ВКС России получили новую взлетно-посадочную полосу на авиабазе в Энгельсе



> Новая взлетно-посадочная полоса на аэродроме Энгельс передана во временную эксплуатацию Военно-космическим силам России, сообщает пресс-служба Спецстроя. 
> Акты о передаче были подписаны накануне Дня защитника Отечества и стали прекрасным подарком как для ВКС, так и для строителей. 
> "Наряду с новой взлетно-посадочной полосой Главным управлением строительства дорог и аэродромов Спецстроя России в рамках 1-2 пусковых комплексов первой очереди реконструкции построены, смонтированы и переданы во временную эксплуатацию десятки объектов: несколько рулежных дорожек, водосточно-дренажная сеть с очистными сооружениями, светосигнальная система, радиотехническое и энергетическое оборудование, патрульная автомобильная дорога, ограждение по периметру, оснащенное техническими системами охраны и другие объекты.", — говорится в сообщении компании. 
> Взлетно-посадочная полоса №1, которая до настоящего времени использовалась авиацией на аэродроме Энгельс, построена еще в 1955 году, затем реконструирована в 1985. Она давно не удовлетворяла требованиям современной авиатехники. 
> В настоящее время реконструкция аэродрома Энгельс продолжается в рамках второй очереди.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ZHeN

> "Балтимор":
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/TYgA5EqY5xN2


ОМГ, это что, укрытия !?

----------


## AndyK

> ОМГ, это что, укрытия !?


См. первый пост на этой странице  :Smile: 
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## ZHeN

> См. первый пост на этой странице 
> Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


да, сорри, не отображались картинки и видео

----------


## Panda-9

Начали циркулировать слухи, что 1) недорекоструированный Чкаловск продали гражданским структурам и потому боевая авиация может туда не вернуться никогда, 2) ожидавшееся возвращение боевой авиации на Чкаловск в этом году не состоится точно, а срок возвращения сдвинут аж на 2018 г. Надеюсь, что это только слухи.

----------


## PPV

> Начали циркулировать слухи, что 1) недорекоструированный Чкаловск продали гражданским структурам и потому боевая авиация может туда не вернуться никогда, 2) ожидавшееся возвращение боевой авиации на Чкаловск в этом году не состоится точно, а срок возвращения сдвинут аж на 2018 г. Надеюсь, что это только слухи.


Это что...
Мне вот в свете того, что на базе ЛИИ создается новый Московский аэропорт (и это уже не слухи!) гораздо интереснее, где и как мы теперь будем проводить заводской этап испытаний всех отечественных боевых машин?
Об этом как-то стыдливо молчат, а ведь вопрос крайне интересный...

----------


## Pilot

в ЛИИ это объясняют тем, что из Раменского будут летать чартеры и лоукосты. ЛИИ летает с 8 до 17 и в среду до 22, остальное время гражданские. с марта начинают

----------


## FLOGGER

> в ЛИИ это объясняют тем, что из Раменского будут летать чартеры и лоукосты.


Неужели им летать больше неоткуда?

----------


## Pilot

> Неужели им летать больше неоткуда?


денег нет на эксплуатацию . этим будут отбивать часть затрат

----------


## KURYER

Первый военно-транспортный самолет, модернизированный по программе Ил-76МДМ, впервые поднялся в воздух с аэродрома Летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) им. Громова.



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Первый строевой самолет-топливозаправщик Ил-78 прибудет на модернизацию в марте...
Первый топливозаправщик Ил-78 прибудет на модернизацию в марте - AEX.RU
Завод "Сокол" поставит первый агрегат для Ту-160 в 2016 году - AEX.RU

----------


## Muller

Завод «Сокол» в 2016 году поставит первый агрегат для Ту-160

похоже, титановую балку варят.

P.S. Коллеги, я не нашел в Матчасти ветки по Ту-160.
Как думаете, не пора ли ее завести?

----------


## Avia M

> P.S. Коллеги, я не нашел в Матчасти ветки по Ту-160.
> Как думаете, не пора ли ее завести?


 Давно пора. Полагаю Ту-160 достоин отдельной темы. 
P.S. Главное, чтобы не "солировали" красные квадратики...  :Smile:  (а ля "Су-34")

----------


## stream

> Давно пора. Полагаю Ту-160 достоин отдельной темы. 
> P.S. Главное, чтобы не "солировали" красные квадратики...  (а ля "Су-34")


"Розовые квадратики"

*Lithium*-Nirvana,  альбом Nevermind

Я так одинок, но это ничего,
Я побрил себе голову... И я не печалюсь,
И, может,
Я виноват во всём, что слышал...
Но я не уверен..
Я так взвинчен,
Не дождусь встречи с тобой там...
Мне всё равно.
Я так возбужден,
Но это не страшно,
У меня добрые намерения.
Yeah

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи вертолетов Ми-28Н, Ми-35М, Ми-24П и Ми-8АМТШ приняли участие в отработке навыков поражения целей, имитирующих авиацию и бронетехнику условного противника. В выполнении полетных заданий было задействовано более десяти вертолетов отдельного полка Южного военного округа производства холдинга «Вертолеты России». 

Вертолетчики совершили ряд учебно-боевых вылетов с практическим применением ракетного и пушечного вооружения по различным  целям, находящимся на удалении до 5 км. 

«В ходе полетов экипажи вертолетов помимо прочего отработали действия по скрытному перемещению и обходу средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника используя предельно малые высоты пилотирования», - рассказал начальник пресс-службы  Южного военного округа, полковник Игорь Горбуль. 

Также в феврале, на базе отдельного вертолетного полка ЮВО состоялся трехдневный учебно-методический сбор, в ходе которого было задействовано свыше 30 машин, более 100 военнослужащих из числа летного состава и наземных служб в ходе которого были отработаны задачи по совершенствованию методики  и сокращению сроков погрузки на борт личного состава десанта, вооружения, военной техники и грузов. Кроме того, были проведены тренировки по проведению поисково-спасательных  мероприятий,  выполнялись полеты на высокогорные площадки ночью с применением оборудования ночного видения.

В ходе занятий экипажи изучили аварийные средства связи и сигнализации, основы ориентирования и выживания в различных условиях местности..."

Вертолеты Ми-28Н, Ми-35М, Ми-24П и Ми-8АМТШ успешно поразили все учебные цели

----------


## Muller

> Давно пора. Полагаю Ту-160 достоин отдельной темы. 
> P.S. Главное, чтобы не "солировали" красные квадратики...  (а ля "Су-34")


ну, про него не такой поток информации, чтобы "замусорить" тему, надеюсь.

----------


## Avia M

> ну, про него не такой поток информации, чтобы "замусорить" тему, надеюсь.


Присоединяюсь к Вашим надеждам, но пример соседней ветки показывает что желающие "мутить воду верёвкой" находятся даже в "тихой гавани"... 
Всё во власти администраторов.

----------


## Torero

Сообщают, что Су-25 разбился на Ставрополье..

----------


## Nazar

> Сообщают, что Су-25 разбился на Ставрополье..



Летчик погиб..

----------


## Torero

> Летчик погиб..


 Вечного полета..

----------


## OKA

> Сообщают, что Су-25 разбился на Ставрополье..


"За штурвалом штурмовика был Александр Курикалов.
За штурвалом разбившегося штурмовика Су-25 в Ставропольском крае был пилот 368-го авиаполка майор Александр Курикалов. По уточнённым данным, самолёт потерпел крушение, когда заходил на посадку на ВПП на военном аэродроме Будённовска.

В Минобороны РФ сообщили, что штурмовик рухнул в безлюдном месте сегодня вечером. В результате падения самолёта погиб 35-летний пилот. Лётчик выполнял учебно-тренировочный полёт без боекомплекта."

Установлена личность пилота Су-25, разбившегося под Будённовском - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

...

----------


## Fencer

> Первый военно-транспортный самолет, модернизированный по программе Ил-76МДМ, впервые поднялся в воздух с аэродрома Летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) им. Громова.
> 
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Ил-76МД-М - первый полёт в рамках модернизации... - В ДВИЖЕНИИ ...

----------


## ОБУ

ЦАМТО / Новости / Авиационный полк в Приморье укомплектовали эскадрильей истребителей Су-35С

----------


## insider2017

Спецкомиссия выясняет причины крушения Су-25 под Буденновском

----------


## KURYER

Первый полёт Ту-160М2 может состояться в 2019 году



> Первый полет новой модификации стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160 может состояться в 2019 году, заявил журналистам главком Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России Виктор Бондарев.
> "Я думаю, что в 2019 году этот самолет, уже модернизированный и воспроизведенный, приступит к полетам", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о перспективах возобновления производства Ту-160.

----------


## Let_nab

*Рогозин: КБ «Сухой» представило первые разработки по истребителю шестого поколения*

Самолет разрабатывается в пилотируемом и беспилотном вариантах. 

КБ «Сухой» представило первые разработки по истребителю шестого поколения.

Об этом сообщил вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин.

"Речь сейчас идет и о новых задельных работах, которые были очень кратко представлены КБ "Сухого" и генеральным конструктором, который назначен по всем самолетным комплексам и вооружениям. Речь идет действительно уже о задумках по созданию истребителя шестого поколения."  

При этом он отметил, что на сегодняшний день российское авиастроение находится «в ситуации государственных испытаний истребителя пятого поколения». Рогозин подчеркнул, что уже сейчас необходимо заглядывать далеко вперед для того, чтобы перейти к новому качеству российской авиации. Кроме того, для сохранения позиций, по его словам, необходимо омолаживать кадры, консолидировать отрасль, заниматься ее технологическим перевооружением и сотрудничать со всеми, от кого зависит успех кооперации. В первую очередь, считает Рогозин, это — новые радиоэлектронные технологии и новые вооружения.

В свою очередь, главком Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) РФ Виктор Бондарев отметил, что самолет разрабатывается в пилотируемом и беспилотном вариантах. «Он (самолет) будет модифицированным — и такой, и такой вариант», — сказал Бондарев, отвечая на вопрос ТАСС.

"Если мы сейчас остановимся, мы остановимся уже навсегда. Поэтому работы идут - и шестого, и, наверное, седьмого (поколения). Человеческий организм имеет предел, тогда как аппаратура для беспилотника значительно более функциональна и неприхотлива, а также может выдержать любые перегрузки. Представляете, какие возможности может иметь вариант беспилотного истребителя, бомбардировщика или штурмовика?" 
Виктор Бондарев, главком Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) РФ 

Он не уточнил, сколько времени может понадобиться на создание такого беспилотного самолета, но дал понять, что это дело не ближайших лет.


Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 ПАК ФА (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации) поступит на вооружение в 2017 году, заявлял ранее Бондарев. «Мы этот самолет в 2017 году планируем получать уже», — сказал он. Цель, которая поставлена перед новейшей техникой — «облегчить труды пилота».

Генерал-полковник подчеркнул, что отечественный истребитель «будет нисколько не хуже, чем американские F-22 и F-35, а по всем практическим параметрам будет превосходить их». По его словам, ПАК ФА будет многофункциональным: «он будет работать и по наземным, и по воздушным, и по морским целям». Скорость этого самолета превышает 2 Маха, однако сейчас, отметил главком, «важнее незаметность, вооружение и маневренность».

«Испытания самолета идут полным ходом, самолет показывает прекрасные характеристики. — У него прекрасно работает система вооружения как по земле, так и по воздуху, — рассказал Бондарев. — Самолет идет по программе малозаметности, практической незаметности. В самолете установлено все самое современное, что есть в настоящее время. Кроме того, если есть новые разработки, они тоже туда внедряются».

Ранее стало известно о завершении испытаний Т-50 ПАК ФА. Первый полет Т-50 с двигателем второго этапа (изделие 30) состоится в 2018 году. Всего военные должны до 2020 года получить 55 истребителей пятого поколения.

https://news.mail.ru/politics/25012938/?frommail=1

----------


## Fencer

На Кубани появится современный аэродром для авиации ЮВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

Экипажи Ту-160 и Ту-95 отработали полеты с дозаправкой в воздухе



Москва. 3 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Экипажи Ту-160 и Ту-95 Дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил выполнили полеты с дозаправкой в воздухе в дневное и ночное время в сложных метеоусловиях, сообщает управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

Заправка стратегических ракетоносцев от воздушного танкера Ил-78 проходила при плохой видимости, осадках и порывистом ветре на высоте более 5 тысяч метров и на скорости около 600 километров в час, говорится в сообщении пресс-службы, распространенном в четверг.

К плановым полетам с дозаправкой в воздухе привлекались более 10 экипажей Дальней авиации, которые выполнили не менее трех заправок каждый.

Во время выполнения наиболее сложного элемента летной подготовки экипажи Дальней авиации совершали подход к самолету-заправщику на расстояние менее 30 метров и по световому сигналу, подаваемому и самолета Ил-78, контактировали выпущенной штангой с конус-датчиком, после чего выдерживали место в воздушном строю до конца заправки

----------


## KURYER

Минобороны РФ получит три военно-транспортных Ил-76МД-90А в 2017 году



> Минобороны РФ в 2017 году получит три новых военно-транспортных самолета Ил-76МД-90А, сообщил гендиректор компании "Ил" Сергей Вельможкин.
> "В 2017 году поставка будет увеличена до трех машин", - сказал он. По его словам, в 2016 году поставок новейшей модификации Ил-76 военным не планируется.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 3 мар — РИА Новости. Россия заглядывает далеко в будущее военной авиации и пытается писать новые правила воздушной войны, пишет The Fiscal Times.

Накануне российский вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин заявил о начале работ по созданию истребителя шестого поколения в "Опытно-конструкторском бюро Сухого". Планы по модернизации боевой авиации подтвердил и глава Воздушно-космических сил Российской Федерации генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев: "Если мы сейчас остановимся, то остановимся уже навсегда. (Идут) работы и шестого, и, наверное, седьмого поколения".

Конвейер "Сухого" в эти дни работает на полной мощности — недавно компания подписала ряд контрактов на поставки многоцелевых истребителей поколения 4++ Су-35С Китаю и Индонезии, отмечает The Fiscal Times. Кроме того, в 2016 году планируется завершить испытания истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК-ФА) — прямого конкурента американского F-22 "Рэптор".

"Новый истребитель Москвы (шестого поколения — прим. ред.) вряд ли поднимется в воздух в ближайшие годы, если не десятилетия. Но он повышает ставки для Вашингтона, пытающегося определить, что придет на смену его истребителю пятого поколения — F-35", — говорится в материале.

В прошлом месяце один из руководителей американского военно-промышленного предприятия Northrop Grumman рассказал порталу Defense News, какими могут быть будущие проекты компании в области военной авиации — вероятно, будут создаваться беспилотные самолеты, начиненные лазерами и продвинутыми системами кибербезопасности. Свои разработки также начинают компании Lockheed и Boeing.

"После проблем с программой F-35 (Joint Strike Fighter) любое предложение в США будет вдоль и поперек исследовано как внутри Пентагона, так и в конгрессе", — подчеркивает The Fiscal Times, отмечая, что технические неполадки повысили стоимость программы F-35 до 400 миллиардов долларов. Это самая дорогая военная разработка в американской истории.

Создание истребителя пятого поколения расширит и без того длинный список многомиллиардных проектов и планов ВВС США, заключает издание. Помимо программы F-35, которая еще не завершена, в списке ВВС есть самолеты-заправщики и другие истребители."

РИА Новости : СМИ: США не хватит F-35 для ответа на истребители шестого поколения РФ | РИА Новости

----------


## insider2017

Перехват истребителями МиГ-31БМ средств воздушного нападения условного противника

----------


## KURYER

Установлены личности экстренно севшего под Красноярском МиГ-31 экипажа



> Выяснены личности членов экипажа истребителя МиГ-31, совершившего экстренную посадку в районе воинской части № 82873 города Канска Красноярского края. На борту находились командир капитан Евгений Шалагин и штурман майор Андрей Иванов.
> По информации источника, во время полёта самолёт не был оснащен боекомплектом.
> Напомним, по предварительным данным, во время полёта у самолёта сработал датчик отказа левого двигателя. Пилот принял решение об экстренной посадке воздушного судна. Никто не пострадал.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ОБУ

Черноморский флот получит реактивные самолеты-амфибии "Альбатрос" — Российская газета

----------


## Muller

> Установлены личности экстренно севшего под Красноярском МиГ-31 экипажа
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


лайфньюс в своем желтушном репертуаре: "установлены личности". Будто речь не об рядовом, по большому счету АП, а о катастрофе или преступлении...

----------


## Torero

Не говоря уж о том, что "установить личности" экипажа военного самолета минутное дело, правда, как будто о личностях каких бандитов сообщается

----------


## ОБУ

Группы "Стрижи" и "Крылья Тавриды" провели совместные полеты на Як-130 | РИА Новости Готовятся к пересадке на Яки?
Непонятно, почему скрывают типы авиационной техники, на которые будут перевооружаться АГВП. Толи хотят удивить или наоборот удивлять нечем...

----------


## алтын

сюжет о авиаторах 102 военной базы ВС РФ в Армении в передаче "Союзники" МТРК Мир
МИР ТВ | Союзники

----------


## OKA

"Ил": военные пока не сформулировали требования к перспективному самолету Ил-106

Ранее генеральный конструктор фирмы Ильюшина Николай Таликов рассказал, что Ил-106, ранее известный как перспективный комплекс транспортной авиации (ПАК ТА), будет напоминать Ил-76

МОСКВА, 3 марта. /ТАСС/. Российские военные пока не сформулировали окончательные требования к перспективному военно-транспортному самолету Ил-106, грузоподъемность которого должна достичь 80-100 тонн. Об этом сообщил ТАСС гендиректор компании "Ил" Сергей Вельможкин.

"Конструкторское бюро готово к работе, но необходимо окончательно сформулировать требования к этой машине со стороны заказчика. Этот процесс пока не завершен", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее генеральный конструктор фирмы Ильюшина Николай Таликов рассказал, что Ил-106, ранее известный как перспективный комплекс транспортной авиации (ПАК ТА), будет напоминать Ил-76. Он сможет нести до 80-100 тонн полезной нагрузки и, как отмечал Вельможкин, садиться на грунт."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Ил": военные пока не сформулировали требования к перспективному самолету Ил-106

----------


## KURYER

Учения истребителей МиГ-29 и штурмовиков Су-25 прошли в Липецкой области



> Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29 и штурмовиков Су-25 Воздушно-космических сил в ходе учений в Липецкой области отработали воздушные бои и нанесение ударов по наземным целям, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
> "Летный состав Липецкого авиационного центра ВКС на самолетах МиГ-29 выполнил задачи по перехвату воздушных целей, имитационным пускам ракет по условному противнику, а также ближнему маневренному воздушному бою", - говорится в сообщении.
> В свою очередь летчики Су-25 под прикрытием истребителей с помощью неуправляемых ракет и авиационных пушек уничтожили наземные мишени, имитирующие колонны техники и объекты условного противника, уточняется в пресс- релизе.
> Всего было задействовано более 20 экипажей, выполнивших по шесть вылетов каждый.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

Экскурсия на аэродром военно-космических сил на Кубани: впечатления
Экскурсия на аэродром военно-космических сил на Кубани: впечатления • новости ИА «ВК Пресс» Краснодар

     




> Подполковник Бамбуров рассказывает, что с 2011 года началось перевооружение с самолетов СУ-27 на истребители Су-30 М². +
> 
> В 2015 году полк полностью перевооружился, в декабре перегнали на аэродром крайние три крылатые машины (кстати, у военнослужащих ВКС из лексикона вообще исключено слово «последний»).


сколько осталось в 3 гв.иап  Су-27?

----------


## KURYER

29 февраля и 5 марта 2016 г. Ан-30 ВВС России совершил полёты над Португалией и Испанией:
 
 

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

скриншотики с предыдущего видео

----------


## алтын

Тяжелые самолеты Ан-124 "Руслан" перебросили российскую технику в Таджикистан на учения
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Тяжелые самолеты Ан-124 "Руслан" перебросили российскую технику в Таджикистан на учения

скриншотики с видео

----------


## KURYER

В Приморье начались испытания Ка-52 "Аллигатор", выпущенных в рамках госзаказа 2016 года



> Испытательные полеты первых всепогодных разведывательно- ударных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", произведенных в рамках гособоронзаказа 2016 года, начались в Арсеньевской авиационной компании "Прогресс" им. Н.И. Сазыкина холдинга "Вертолеты России". В соответствии с заданием, боевые машины в течение часа выполняют на высоте основные маневры.
> "В среднем испытательный полет «Аллигатора» длится около часа. На высоте боевые машины выполняют основные элементы: "подъем", "висение", "разворот" и другие маневры, заложенные в их летно-испытательную программу".
> Кроме того, "Аллигаторы" способны выполнять фигуры высшего пилотажа: соосная система несущих винтов и повышенная мощность продольного управления позволяют им выполнять такие фигуры как "плоский разворот" и "воронка", а также упражнение "слалом".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Для корабельного Ка-52 создаются новые системы наведения



> Государственный Рязанский приборный завод (ГРПЗ, входит в "Концерн Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ) разрабатывает новые версии лазерных систем наведения (ЛСН) российского боевого вертолета Ка-52К корабельного базирования, сообщил генеральный директор ГРПЗ Павел Будагов.
> Ка-52К создавался для базирования на десантных вертолетоносцах типа "Мистраль".
> "Создаются новые версии ЛСН (в рамках работ по адаптации) для прицельной системы морского варианта типа Ка-52, для вертолетного прицела в интересах инозаказчика", — сказал Будагов.
> Для Ка-52 ГРПЗ, по его словам, также создана система обработки видеоизображений оптико-электронного комплекса, которая по своим возможностям "находится на уровне лучших мировых и отечественных аналогов".
> "Главная особенность этого изделия — многофункциональность обработки видеоизображений на базе оригинального алгоритмического обеспечения. В нем решается целый комплекс задач, необходимых для оптико-электронных прицелов. Это задачи улучшения видения телевизионных и тепловизионных изображений, электронной стабилизации изображений, обнаружения целей, автоматического сопровождения 1 или 2-х целей и др. Изделие отличается отработанностью алгоритмического обеспечения в реальной обстановке, высоким уровнем устойчивости автомата сопровождения в условиях разнообразных внешних помех (дымы, засветки и т.п.)", — рассказал собеседник.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

Самолеты нового поколения Су-35С поднялись в небо на Дальнем Востоке

https://youtu.be/VetdlWDppb0


скриншотики

----------


## OKA

"Mосква. 10 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Ударные и транспортно-боевые вертолеты армейской авиации Центрального военного округа примут участие в совместных учениях российских и таджикских военных в Таджикистане.
       "Для участия в совместных учениях самолеты военно-транспортной авиации перебросили две пары ударных вертолетов Ми-24 и транспортно-боевых Ми-8 с авиабаз "Толмачево" и "Кант" на аэродром Айни в 30 км от Душанбе", - сообщил помощник командующего войсками Центрального военного округа полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.
       По его словам, в ходе розыгрыша практических действий армейская авиация обеспечит разведку, прикроет маршруты движения колонн военной техники, поддержит действия мотострелков и спецназа, проведет высадку тактических воздушных десантов в труднодоступные горные районы, а также отработает эвакуацию "раненых".
       "В учениях принимают участие органы военного управления минобороны Таджикистана и Центрального военного округа, мотострелковые, танковые и артиллерийские подразделения, спецназ, а также парашютно-десантные и десантно-штурмовые группы. Военнослужащие двух армий отработают вопросы взаимодействия, единые подходы по нейтрализации незаконных вооруженных формирований, уничтожению баз, складов и других объектов условного противника", - добавил Я.Рощупкин."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=405338


"Вертолетчики соединения армейской авиации ЗВО совершенствуют ночное пилотирование с применением специальных очков

В рамках летно-тактического учения экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24ПН, Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» и транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5 соединения армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированного в Ленинградской области, приступили к практическим полетам по обнаружению целей в темное время суток в сложных метеорологических условиях с использованием очков ночного видения.

В ходе выполнения полетных заданий военные летчики будут решать вопросы, связанные с поиском и распознаванием различных объектов, подвижных и неподвижных наземных целей на различных высотах в ночное время.

Кроме этого, экипажи вертолетов отработают применение ракетно-пушечного и бомбового вооружения боевых машин на различных дистанциях.

Во время полетов на предельно малых высотах на вертолетах полностью отключат приборы освещения и внешние опознавательные сигналы. Считывая информацию о рельефе местности, «Ночной охотник» способен обходить линии электропередач и кроны деревьев.

Главной целью летно-тактического учения армейской авиации станет проверка готовности личного состава соединения к выполнению боевых и специальных задач по предназначению, а также практическая отработка новых тактических приемов и способов при их решении с полным использованием боевых возможностей авиационной техники и ее оборудования.

В плановом летно-тактическом учении армейской авиации ЗВО принимают участие свыше 100 человек летного и инженерно-технического состава, задействовано около       10 вертолетов Ми-24ПН, Ми-8МТВ-5 и Ми-28Н. 

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Вертолетчики соединения армейской авиации ЗВО совершенствуют ночное пилотирование с применением специальных очков : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## romypast

Это бывший 20 красный или новейшая машина?

----------


## алтын

> Звено штурмовиков Су-25СМ завершило перелет с дислоцированной в Киргизии авиабазы «Кант» для участия в совместном российско-таджикистанском учении. Российские самолеты пополнят авиационную группировку, базирующуюся на аэродроме Айни в 30 км от Душанбе.


https://youtu.be/QbK76nEjIKI

скриншотики

----------


## алтын

во вчерашнем репортаже Вестей-24 сказали , что на Угловой теперь не 11 , а 12 Су-35. Значит намедни ещё один прибыл.




> Пилоты авиабазы Центральная Угловая в Приморском крае осваивают поступившие недавно новейшие самолеты Су-35, а также готовятся к авиадартсу.



https://youtu.be/vGwbNPwUnDg

скриншотики

----------


## алтын

"Русланы" привезли "Крокодилов" на учения в Таджикистан

Военные новости в 10.00 от 11 марта 2016 г. www.voenvideo.ru - Видео Dailymotion

скриншотики

----------


## Pilot

Российские дальние бомбардировщики примут участие в совместных с Таджикистаном учениях в предгорьях Восточного Памира



Москва. 11 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Дальние сверхзвуковые бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы вылетели в Таджикистан для участия в совместных учениях.

"Дальние сверхзвуковые бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-22М3 ВКС России вылетели с авиабазы "Толмачево" (Новосибирская обл.) на аэродром "Айни" в пригороде Душанбе для участия в совместных учениях подразделений вооруженных сил России и Таджикистана", - сообщил в пятницу "Интерфаксу-АВН" представитель Центрального военного округа полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

Он отметил, что по целеуказаниям ранее развернутых мобильных пунктов управления экипажи отработают нанесение ударов 500-кг. авиабомбами по условным базовым лагерям незаконных вооруженных формирований на полигонах в предгорьях Восточного Памира.

----------


## алтын

"За речку" бомбить собрались? 




> Дальние сверхзвуковые бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-22М3 ВКС России вылетели с авиабазы Толмачево в Новосибирской области на аэродром в пригороде Душанбе для участия в совместных учениях подразделений вооруженных сил России и Таджикистана, говорится в пресс-релизе Центрального военного округа.


https://youtu.be/5RkEJFH7fYM

----------


## lithium

> "За речку" бомбить собрались?


А почему бы и нет?

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=алтын;133116]"За речку" бомбить собрались? 



За Родину!

----------


## KURYER

> "За речку" бомбить собрались?


Из трёх машин, ушли две. Одна осталась по техническим причинам. Видимо без эфира никак нельзя было обойтись. ;-(((
 
 
ИСТОЧНИК

Видео подготовки к Авиадартсу-2016:

----------


## OKA

"Международный договор "Открытое небо" начал вызывать беспокойство в Пентагоне из-за обновления оборудования на российских самолетах воздушной разведки. Американские военные считают, что их российские коллеги смогут раскрыть тайны армии США. Об этом сообщает портал Defense One.

Причиной беспокойства американских военных стал новый комплект датчиков, которыми будут оснащены российские самолеты Ту-214ОН. Причем, как отмечает издание, использование всего оборудования для этих целей согласовано обеими сторонами, технологии имеются на рынке в свободном доступе. Более того, изображения, полученные со спутников, как правило, превосходят по разрешению снимки, сделанные с этих самолетов.

Договор "Открытое небо" позволяет устанавливать на самолеты более современное оборудование. В частности, российская сторона собирается перейти с пленочных носителей на цифровые. Тем не менее начальник разведывательного управления Минобороны США генерал-лейтенант Винсент Стюарт считает, что новое оснащение даст России значительное преимущество.

Отметим, что самолеты Ту-214ОН, которые в 2014 году поступили на вооружение в ВКС, по своему насыщению - настоящие воздушные разведчики, способные определить с высоты своего полета даже хорошо замаскированные объекты военного назначения. Специалистами концерна "Вега" был разработан комплекс суперсовременной аппаратуры, в которую входят мощные цифровые видео- и фотокамеры, специальные оптико-электронные устройства, станции радиолокационного наблюдения. На самолете установлены три цифровых фотоаппарата - два боковых и один центральный. Кроме того, борт лайнера оснащен мощными компьютерными системами, позволяющими обрабатывать получаемую информацию практически сразу.

Ту-214ОН способен совершать трансатлантические перелеты и вести мониторинг территории США и Канады, которые ранее были недоступны российским самолетам-разведчикам."

Установка нового оборудования на Ту-214ОН встревожила армию США — Российская газета

Про страшный русский "опенскай" : 

http://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2016.../?oref=d-river

----------


## алтын

Су-24 бомбят ледяные заторы на уральских реках.

https://youtu.be/CvxOFJNNFXE

скриншотики

----------


## KURYER

*ОКА*, статья называется "Последний привет журналистам";-))) 
РГ напутало всё:



> Ту-214ОН способен совершать трансатлантические перелеты и вести мониторинг территории США и Канады, которые ранее были недоступны российским самолетам-разведчикам.


Ту-214ОН давит бетон в России, тк "коллеги" из США упорно не хотят сертифицировать их для полётов над США. 
В своё время они выдали сертификат Ту-154 (!!). И опасаются США, что РФ исполняя их же (штатовские) требования установит на старичок Ту-154 (!!) новое цифровое оборудование с ОООООчень широкими возможностями. Вот правильная статья (англ. язык) ->ИСТОЧНИК
Можно и не читать ибо:



> The Associated Press first reported Russia’s request to put the sensors on longer-range Tu-154 aircraft that Russia flies in the United States.

----------


## stream

> Из трёх машин, ушли две. Одна осталась по техническим причинам ;-(((


Третий Ту-22 отправился догонять своих боевых товарищей сегодня утром, в начале одинадцатого

----------


## KURYER

Нарышкин и Саргсян понаблюдали за полетами на аэродроме "Эребуни"



> Спикер Госдумы Сергей Нарышкин встретился с президентом Армении Сержом Саргсяном на аэродроме "Эребуни", где были проведены показательные полеты с демонстрацией фигур высшего пилотажа.
> Аэродром "Эребуни" является составляющей 102-й российской военной базы, дислоцированной в Гюмри.
> Аэродром был сформирован в 1995 году, он расположен в непосредственной близости от Еревана.
> Нарышкину и Саргсяну были продемонстрированы вертолеты авиабазы Ми-24, Ми-8. Кроме того, на аэродроме были показаны 9 истребителей Миг-29 освященной эскадрильи. Каждому самолету присвоен свой лик святого покровителя. Такая эскадрилья — единственная в России.
> Осмотр аэродрома проводил командир авиационной военной базы Александр Петров. Он также принимал участие в показательных полетах. Были продемонстрированы такие фигуры высшего пилотажа, как косая петля, бочка, петля Нестерова, форсированный разворот, а также другой комплекс.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## lithium

> Су-24


А Су-24 то не простой...

----------


## F74

> А Су-24 то не простой...


А это и не Су-24, и не Су-24М и даже не Су-24М2. Это вертолет :)

----------


## lithium

> Это вертолет :)


Возможно, но какокой? У Ми-8АМТШ панель приборов была попроще...

----------


## Djoker

> Возможно, но какокой? У Ми-8АМТШ панель приборов была попроще...



Начинка кабины вертолета Ми-8АМТШ - Добро пожаловать в журнал Ростовского Орла

----------


## OKA

> ...Ту-214ОН давит бетон в России, тк "коллеги" из США упорно не хотят сертифицировать их для полётов над США. 
> В своё время они выдали сертификат Ту-154 (!!). И опасаются США, что РФ исполняя их же (штатовские) требования установит на старичок Ту-154 (!!) новое цифровое оборудование с ОООООчень широкими возможностями...


Дополню : 

"МОСКВА, 12 мар — РИА Новости. Попытки сорвать сертификацию российского самолета наблюдения Ту-154М Лк-1 могут стать серьезным ударом по жизнеспособности Договора по открытому небу (ДОН), говорится в комментарии официального представителя МИД РФ Марии Захаровой.

В американских СМИ появился ряд публикаций, в которых предпринимаются попытки бросить тень на роль России в реализации международного Договора по открытому небу, указала Захарова. При этом, отмечается в документе, идут ссылки на высказывания высокопоставленных представителей Пентагона и разведсообщества США. Шум поднимается вокруг перевода материальной базы Договора на цифровые технологии.

"На 23-м году существования этого многостороннего соглашения там (в США) вдруг стали утверждать, что ДОН якобы выгоден только России, поскольку "позволяет ей получать внушительное количество информации о стратегически важной инфраструктуре США". О своих наблюдательных полетах и полетах других натовских стран над территорией России сторонники такой точки зрения, если и упоминают, то вскользь. Переход на цифровые технологии в Договоре, по мнению тех, кто озабочен этим вопросом в Вашингтоне, усугубит эту ситуацию, поскольку, дескать, русские, имея более совершенную камеру, смогут получать дополнительную информацию в период обработки цифровых данных, собранных в ходе наблюдательного полета", — говорится в комментарии.

Она добавила, что эти "специалисты" по Договору преднамеренно затушевывают то обстоятельство, что итогом многолетних усилий группы международных технических экспертов в Вене под председательством, кстати, самих США стала выработка специальных процедур, исключающих такую возможность.

Захарова напомнила, что Россия стала пионером среди государств-участников ДОН в переходе на использование цифровых камер. В 2013 году была сертифицирована первая платформа открытого неба на базе самолета Ан-30Б с российской цифровой камерой на борту, протокол о сертификации которой США долго не решались подписать.

"А подписав, приложили максимум усилий, чтобы воспрепятствовать появлению нашей цифровой аппаратуры в небе над Америкой. Односторонняя трактовка американскими коллегами положений ДОН, касающихся транзитных перелетов, привела к тому, что запланированный в 2015 году полет над территорией США на самолете Ан-30Б был сорван. В 2016 году Минобороны России планирует провести международное освидетельствование российского самолета наблюдения Ту-154М Лк-1 с камерой, идентичной той, которая используется на Ан-30Б", — указала Захарова.

По ее словам, основным предназначением Ту-154М Лк-1 является выполнение наблюдательных полетов над территориями США и Канады, а также наиболее удаленных стран Европы.

"Отсюда и повышенная нервозность, граничащая с попытками откровенной дискредитации Договора, который на самом деле обеспечивает равенство прав и обязанностей всех его участников. Возникает также ощущение, что "алармисты" пытаются таким образом подготовить почву для срыва сертификационной процедуры российского самолета наблюдения, которая намечена на лето сего года, под надуманными предлогами. Если так, то это стало бы серьезным ударом по жизнеспособности ДОН", — заключила Захарова."

РИА Новости МИД РФ: США готовят почву для срыва сертификацию самолета наблюдения | РИА Новости

----------


## stream

RF-94144_16кр,  отставший, фото от Андрея Чурсина

----------


## Muller

> Из трёх машин, ушли две. Одна осталась по техническим причинам. Видимо без эфира никак нельзя было обойтись. ;-(((
> Вложение 70109 Вложение 70110
> Вложение 70111 Вложение 70112
> ИСТОЧНИК


а почему "из трех машин"?

я на фото и видео увидел минимум 4 борта:

16, 42 и 43 с Шайковки и 67 с Белой.

Странно что с Белой один борт всего.

----------


## stream

> а почему "из трех машин"?
> 
> я на фото и видео увидел минимум 4 борта:
> 
> 16, 42 и 43 с Шайковки и 67 с Белой.
> 
> Странно что с Белой один борт всего.


 16, 42 и 43

----------


## Muller

> 16, 42 и 43


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RkE...ature=youtu.be вот тут на 00:08 67кр/94218

----------


## stream

В кино ж не Новосибирск?

----------


## алтын

> В субботу на российской авиабазе Южного военного округа, дислоцированной на аэродроме "Эребуни" в Ереване, состоялся показ современных образцов вооружения и военной техники, а также экипировки летного состава базы. На мероприятии присутствовали председатель Госдумы РФ Сергей Нарышкин и президент Армении Серж Саргсян, министр обороны Сейран Оганян и генсек ОДКБ Николай Бордюжа, а также другие высокопоставленные лица...


МиГи на фоне Арарата... - В ДВИЖЕНИИ ...

----------


## алтын

> Ключевая новость авиапромышленности на неделе была связанна с самолётостроением. И предметом особой гордости ВВС России — бомбардировщиком Ту-160. На совещании, которое состоялось в Казани стало известно, что возобновлять производство лучшего в мире ракетоносца будет всё тот же Казанский авиационный завод. По вполне понятным причинам. Тут бомбардировщик и создавался. Под это дело само предприятие модернизируют. Да настолько ,что это будет принципиально новый завод. И новый бомбардировщик. О том, как он появился и каких высот достиг в нашем специальном репортаже.


Ту-160 развернули на все 360 градусов | Государственная телерадиокомпания «Татарстан»

----------


## алтын

> Важный день сегодня и на Казанском вертолётном заводе — приёмки военной продукции. Наше предприятие изготовило для нужд Министерства обороны России 14ть машин — Ми-8 МТВ-5 и 1 вертолет АНСАТ У. Чем они отличаются от своих предшественников и как их оценивали эксперты — в репортаже Эльмиры Исмагиловой.


На Казанском вертолётном заводе день приёмки военной продукции | Государственная телерадиокомпания «Татарстан»

----------


## Muller

> В кино ж не Новосибирск?


да, Вы правы, не уловил.
На видео и вовсе пять бортов. 
Стало быть, тройка с Шайковки пришла и пара с Белой.

----------


## Avia M

Российские военные заказали еще три арктических вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-ВА.
Минобороны России заказало еще три арктических вертолета "Терминатор" - AEX.RU

----------


## алтын

> Самолеты Центрального военного округа сбрасывают бомбы на уральские реки и озера, сообщает корреспондент ГТРК "Южный Урал". Таким радикальным образом пытаются предотвратить обильный паводок. Раньше взрывом льда занимались наземные специалисты – саперы.


пара скриншотиков

----------


## алтын

> На Борисоглебской авиабазе начались тренировки курсантов 3-го авиационного факультета Краснодарского училища на новейших учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130.
> 
> В рамках подготовки к предстоящим самостоятельным полетам курсанты проходят курс теоретических и практических занятий на учебно-тренажерных комплексах. Они отрабатывают взлеты и посадки, полеты в простых метеоусловиях, а также действия в нештатных ситуациях, например при отказе двигателя.
> 
> Як-130 — российский учебно-боевой самолёт, лёгкий штурмовик, разработанный ОКБ имени Яковлева. Этот самолет способен моделировать полет на различных типах самолетов, от истребителя до транспортника и тяжелого бомбардировщика.


скриншотики

----------


## алтын

> . Так летают строевые летчики когда к ним приходит командир из знаменитой Кубинки. Мы познакомились с Сашей Петровым ещё в 2010 году. Тогда он возглавлял 237 ЦПАТ в Кубинке. Уже 5 лет гвардии полковник Александр Григорьевич Петров – начальник 3624-й авиабазы ВКС РФ в Армении. Опыт и стиль, это то, что принёс Петров в Эребуни. Смотрим групповой пилотаж на единственной в мире постоянной базе истребительной авиации ВКС РФ.

----------


## OKA

"Навыки уничтожения бронетехники "противника" отработали на юге России экипажи ударных вертолётов 14.03.2016 12:40:04

 Москва. 14 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Учения, в которых участвовали более десяти ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", Ми-35 "Крокодил", а также транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", прошли в Краснодарском крае, информирует штаб Южного военного округа (ЮВО).
       "Пусками неуправляемых авиационных ракет и стрельбами из авиационных пушек военные вертолетчики поразили свыше 20 различных целей, обозначающих автомобильную и бронированную технику, вертолеты и живую силу условного противника", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ЮВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.
       Также лётчики отработали простой и сложный пилотаж днём и ночью, действия в составе звеньев при совместном маневрировании и заходе на цель в различном диапазоне высот, говорится в пресс-релизе."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=405731

----------


## алтын

загрузить картинку в интернет

Экипажи Су-24М авиабазы 


> ЦВО отработали над Южным Уралом дозаправку самолетов в воздухе : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации





> Летные экипажи бомбардировочной авиационной эскадрильи авиабазы Шагол Центрального военного округа выполнили над Южным Уралом учебно-тренировочные полеты на самолетах Су-24М с дозаправкой топливом в воздухе.
> 
> Дозаправка осуществлялась топливозаправщиками Ил-78 как поодиночке, так и в составе пары, когда воздушный танкер заправлял одновременно два бомбардировщика.
> 
> Данная операция является одним из самых сложных видов летной подготовки. Пилоты на скорости в 550 км/ч должны приблизиться к топливозаправщику на расстояние 10-15 м, выпущенной штангой установить контакт с конус-датчиком танкера и выдержать данную дистанцию до полной перекачки топлива.

----------


## Avia M

Авиационное соединение Западного военного округа получило звено истребителей Су-27СМ, которые будут базироваться на аэродроме в Республике Карелия...
Войска ЗВО в Карелии получили звено Су-27СМ - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## алтын

"Рупор кремлевской пропаганды" © побывал на базе Хмеймим 




> весь мир следит за российской воздушной операцией в сирии. одни — недоброжелательно и придирчиво, другие — с восторгом и признательностью. мне посчастливилось слетать в хмеймим в командировку, пожать руки нашим героям-летчикам и встретить искренне благодарных сирийцев, которые говорили: "русские — честные". в этих словах — многое, но впечатлений, конечно же, куда больше.
> летчики, исполняющие в сирии боевые задачи, — это, как правило, молодые мужчины, младшему из которых — 25 лет. но есть и старше, которые годятся ему в отцы. средний возраст в этом небольшом хорошо организованном военном коллективе — примерно 27-28 лет. они воплощают собой мощную, быструю, современную, бескорыстную россию.
> они летают на боевое задание каждый день, приобретая бесценный опыт — как технический, так и нравственный. их руками, их характерами, их интеллектом и волей. добро в сирии побеждает зло.


американцы в сирии не успевают и тормозят - Новости - Videochart.net

скриншотики

----------


## алтын

Су-35 в какой авиаполк ЗВО поступит? 790-й?

До конца года ЗВО получит более 20 боевых самолетов и вертолетов - Телеканал «Звезда»



> До конца 2016 года на вооружение Западного военного округа поступят более 20 боевых самолетов и вертолетов, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Игорь Мугинов.
> 
> По словам Мугинова, в авиачасти округа должны поступить: многоцелевые истребители поколения 4++ Су-35С, многоцелевые всепогодные истребители четвертого поколения Су-27, многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34, многоцелевые вертолеты Ми-8 и ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник».
> 
> Западный военный округ — военно-административная единица Вооружённых Сил Российской Федерации на северо-западе страны. Образован указом Президента Российской Федерации от 20 сентября 2010 года.

----------


## L39aero

ветку су-35 почитайте

----------


## Muller

> Авиационное соединение Западного военного округа получило звено истребителей Су-27СМ, которые будут базироваться на аэродроме в Республике Карелия...
> Войска ЗВО в Карелии получили звено Су-27СМ - Телеканал «Звезда»


Интересно откуда? С Дземог или с Угловки?

----------


## OKA

> "Рупор кремлевской пропаганды" © побывал на базе Хмеймим ...


Блинцов привёз, или мельдоний ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## алтын

Идет подготовка самолетов к перелету из Сирии в Россию – Минобороны РФ - Телеканал «Звезда»




> Личный состав авиабазы Хмеймим производит погрузку оборудования и имущества на самолеты военно-транспортной авиации. Также сообщается, что техперсонал приступил к подготовке самолетов для перелета. Об этом сообщают в Министерстве обороны РФ.
> 
> «Технический персонал авиабазы приступил к подготовке самолетов для осуществления дальнего перелета на аэродромы базирования в Российской Федерации. Личный состав производит погрузку оборудования, материально-технических средств и имущества на самолеты военно-транспортной авиации», - говорится в сообщении.


СКРИНШОТИКИ

----------


## алтын

"За речку" учатся летать? 




> Стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95МС отработали задачи на учениях в Таджикистане
> Самолеты провели в воздухе около 11 часов и преодолели более 8 тысяч километров над Россией, Казахстаном, Киргизией и Таджикистаном
> ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 15 марта. /ТАСС/. Два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95МС отработали учебно-боевые задачи в ходе совместных учений военных России и Таджикистана, основной этап которых начался в понедельник. Об этом сообщил официальный представитель Центрального военного округа Ярослав Рощупкин.
> "В 11:00 мск два бомбардировщика Ту-95 совершили пролет над полигоном Айни (Таджикистан) на высоте 1,7 тысяч метров. Летчики отработали обмен данными с пунктами управления Центрального военного округа, развернутыми в Гиссарском районе Таджикистана", - уточнил Рощупкин.
> По его словам, бомбардировщики, взлетевшие с авиабазы Энгельс в Саратовской области, провели в воздухе около 11 часов и преодолели более 8 тысяч километров над Россией, Казахстаном, Киргизией и Таджикистаном.


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95МС отработали задачи на учениях в Таджикистане

----------


## TapAc

*УСОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЁТ М-55 ГОТОВИТСЯ К НАУЧНОЙ ЭКСПЕДИЦИИ 2016 ГОДА.*

Москва. 14 марта. АвиаПорт - Высотный самолёт М-55, прошедший модернизацию, должен в 2016 году провести научные исследования высотных слоёв атмосферы в районе Индии, сообщил "АвиаПорту" информированный источник в авиапроме.
По его данным, в рамках подписанного контракта между ОАО "Экспериментальный машиностроительный завод имени В.М. Мясищева" и немецким институтом Альфреда Вагнера об использовании российского высотного самолёта М-55 "Геофизика" в европейском научно-исследовательском проекте StratoClim, проведено усовершенствование самолёта для участия в летней научной экспедиции в Индии. В настоящее время самолёт готовится к лётным испытаниям после модернизации.
Специалист отметил, что усовершенствования М-55 осуществляются в рамках средств, выделенных в соответствии с договорённостями с Комиссией Совета Европы. В первую очередь, заменено то оборудование, которое завершило календарный срок службы или выработало полный ресурс.
"По М-55 проведена достаточно серьёзная модернизация самолёта, - уточнил собеседник. - Модернизации подлежат системы и приборы, связанные с навигационным, пилотажным и радиосвязным оборудованием". На самолёте установлена цифровая индикация - многофункциональный пилотажный индикатор, но остаются и электромеханические приборы. На М-55 полностью заменена навигационная система, система радиосвязи и сопрягающиеся с ними системы: цифровые высотомеры, дальномеры, система посадки VOR и ILS, производится доработка бортовой кабельной сети.
Учитывая применение самолёта в международных программах, бортовое оборудование для модернизации выбиралось вне привязки к стране-производителю. "Так, например, на самолёт устанавливается американский цифровой высотомер. Инерциальная навигационная система - немецкая, цифровая система воздушных сигналов - российская", уточнил собеседник.
Самолёт М-55 в силу уникальных высотных характеристик неоднократно привлекался ранее к проведению высотных исследований верхних слоёв атмосферы в рамках международных европейских научных экспедиций.
Самолёт М-55 "Геофизика" оснащён двумя ТРДД ПС-30В-12 тягой на взлёте 4500 кг. Полётная масса самолёта составляет 24500 кг. Крейсерская скорость - 740 км/ч; максимальная дальность полёта на высоте 17000 м - 5000 км; практический потолок - 21550 м; длительность полёта на высоте 17000 м - до 6,5 ч; время нахождения на высоте 21000 м - один час; длина разбега/пробега - 340/900 м; посадочная дистанция - 1750 м.
Усовершенствованный самолёт М-55 готовится к научной экспедиции 2016 года // АвиаПорт.Новости

----------


## алтын

Технический персонал авиабазы Хмеймим подготовил самолеты для перелета на аэродромы базирования в РФ

----------


## алтын

Первая группа российских самолетов с авиабазы Хмеймим вылетела в пункты постоянной дислокации в РФ. «Лидер» группы — самолет Ту-154, за ним следуют многофункциональные бомбардировщики Су-34.

----------


## ZHeN

все, кроме одного с ПТБ - беспосадочный перелёт что ли ?
и Су-30СМ взлетел с вооружением - сопровождение ?

----------


## Fencer

> *УСОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЁТ М-55 ГОТОВИТСЯ К НАУЧНОЙ ЭКСПЕДИЦИИ 2016 ГОДА.*[/url]


М-55 вроде как к ВВС России не имеет ни какого отношения,а летает он за экспериментальную авиацию...

----------


## OKA

> М-55 вроде как к ВВС России не имеет ни какого отношения,а летает он за экспериментальную авиацию...


Скорее "научный коммерс" )) Кто платит , тот и "танцует" дэвушку))

Европейцы давно её "танцуют"- платформа удобная и наверное задёшево))



Один из "лидеров" : Registration    RA-85155 Type code      Tupolev Tu-154 S/N 10A1000 Airline    Russia Air Force



http://www.jetphotos.net/photo/7733119

По заграницам мастер))

http://www.jetphotos.net/showphotos....earch=RA-85155

----------


## Fencer

> Скорее "научный коммерс" )) Кто платит , тот и "танцует" дэвушку))


Похоже так...

----------


## алтын

Ролик Минобороны РФ




скриншотики

----------


## алтын

Энгельсские бомбардировщики участвуют в российско-таджикистанских учениях

----------


## алтын

> На авиабазу под Воронежем прибыла первая группа истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 из Сирии. Прежде, чем совершить посадку, самолеты на малой высоте прошли в парадном строю над аэродромом, а затем выполнили пилотажную фигуру "Роспуск".

----------


## Pilot

> все, кроме одного с ПТБ - беспосадочный перелёт что ли ?
> и Су-30СМ взлетел с вооружением - сопровождение ?


все три с ПТБ прилетели, а без нет. В воздухе тоже видно только с ПТБ. Су-30 сопровождение и летающая камера ;)

Кстати, а летчики фильтры уже не опускают.

----------


## OKA

> 





> На авиабазу под Воронежем прибыла первая группа истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 из Сирии. Прежде, чем совершить посадку, самолеты на малой высоте прошли в парадном строю над аэродромом, а затем выполнили пилотажную фигуру "Роспуск".



Можно поздравить лётные экипажи и л.с. с прибытием на родную землю! Ура! Жаль, что не всех...


"Подготовка экипажей ВКС России к вылету на Родину с АвБ Хмеймим"

Добавлены фото : 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4350852&type=3

----------


## stream

> все три с ПТБ прилетели, а без нет. В воздухе тоже видно только с ПТБ. Су-30 сопровождение и летающая камера ;)


Терзают смутные сомнения, а не четыре ли борта вернулось? 

Комментарий bmpd.
 В первой группе с аэродрома Хмеймим вылетели четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 с красными бортовыми номерами "03", "22", "25" и "26". Лидирование их перелета в Россию до аэродрома Приволжский (Астраханская область) осуществлял самолет Ту-154М (регистрация RA-85155) ВКС России. После промежуточной посадки группы в Приволжском для дозаправки, четыре бомбардировщика Су-34 затем самостоятельно пошли группой на конечный пункт своего маршрута на аэродром Бутурлиновка в Воронежской области (временный аэродром базирования 47-го отдельного смешанного авиационного полка 105-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 6-й Ленинградской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО России с декабря 2013 года на период ремонта взлетно-посадочной полосы на штатном аэродроме базирования полка Балтимор/Воронеж). Самолет Ту-154М (RA-85155) проследовал из Приволжского на свой постоянный аэродром базирования Чкаловский (Московская область).

Сообщается, что 15 марта в Россию с аэродрома Хмеймим вылетела также вторая группа самолетов. Предположительно, она состоит из четырех фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М и также лидируется самолетом Ту-154М ВКС России.

----------


## алтын

> В Южном военном округе начались отборочные соревнования на международный конкурс "Авиадартс".

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

«Русские Витязи» перед шоу в Омске приземлились в Новосибирске




> Ожидается, что авиационная группа высшего пилотажа проведет там тренировку перед воздушными кульбитами над Иртышский набережной в Омске.
> 
> В эти минуты на взлетно-посадочную полосу новосибирского аэропорта Толмачево прямиком на пути из Иркутска село 6 многоцелевых истребителей Су-27 авиационной группы «Русские Витязи» и *2 фронтовых бомбардировщика МиГ-31.*
> 
> Ожидается, что авиационная группа высшего пилотажа проведет в Новосибирске тренировку перед авиашоу в Омске, которое состоится в субботу, 19 марта, на Иртышской набережной в районе пересечения с улицей Потанина с 11 до 14 часов.


Фронтовой бомбардировщик МиГ-31 - это что-то новенькое  :Confused:

----------


## KURYER

Витязи над Толмачёво (с) Алексей Туркин



> В эти минуты на взлетно-посадочную полосу новосибирского аэропорта Толмачево прямиком на пути из Иркутска село 6 многоцелевых истребителей Су-27 авиационной группы «Русские Витязи»

----------


## Avia M

> Витязи над Толмачёво (с) Алексей Туркин
> 
> 
> Вложение 70190


С завода, уже окрашенные!  :Smile:

----------


## KURYER

> С завода, уже окрашенные!


Ловите ещё от Сергея Болденкова от 14 марта на Б. Савино (вот откуда МиГи-31...захватили по дороге)

----------


## алтын

а МиГ-31 чего-то не видать. Дальше улетели?

Русские витязи в Новосибирске! - Мгновения жизни




> 15 марта в Новосибирск прибыла авиационная группа высшего пилотажа Военно-воздушных сил России «Русские Витязи»

----------


## L39aero

А вы в правом углу фото внимательнее посмотрите,чей там клувэц торчит

----------


## алтын

> А вы в правом углу фото внимательнее посмотрите,чей там клувэц торчит



да , ув. Иван Ермолин подтвердил , что в Толмачево прилетели МиГ-31 с Витязями, только не два , а три.

----------


## алтын

> Российские летчики почти сутки провели в небе в ходе совместных учений в Таджикистане
> 
> По словам представителя ЦВО полковника Рощупкина, летчики совершили более 20 вылетов на разведку местности, сопровождение колонн, перевозку материальных запасов, а также осуществили высадку десанта
> 
> ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 16 марта. /ТАСС/. Российские летчики почти сутки провели в небе, выполняя задачи в ходе совместных командно-штабных учений с вооруженными силами Таджикистана. Об этом сообщил официальный представитель Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.
> "В соответствии с планом учений летчики совершили более 20 самолетовылетов на разведку местности, сопровождение колонн, перевозку материальных запасов, а также осуществили высадку десанта. Они провели в воздухе более 23 часов, затратив на это около 100 тонн авиационного топлива", - сказал Рощупкин.
> 
> По его словам, в ходе совместных учений российские дальние бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-22МЗ, штурмовики Су-25СМ, ударные вертолеты Ми-24 и транспортно-боевые Ми-8 поднимались с аэродрома Айни, расположенного в окрестностях Душанбе. Полеты проходили на предельно низких высотах в условиях горного рельефа местности. Экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95 МС совершили полет над горными полигонами, расположенными на территории республики, и в воздухе провели обмен данными с пунктами управления, развернутыми в районах выполнения учебно-боевых задач.
> Вылетев с авиабазы Энгельс в Саратовской области, Ту-95 провели в воздухе около 11 часов, преодолев 8 тыс. км в воздушном пространстве России, Казахстана, Кыргызстана и Таджикистана успешно приземлились на аэродроме базирования в Саратовской области.
> Основной этап совместных командно-штабных учений Вооруженных сил РФ и Таджикистана в понедельник начался на четырех полигонах республики.



ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Российские летчики почти сутки провели в небе в ходе совместных учений в Таджикистане

скриншотики

----------


## алтын

> Кадры полета российских стратегических бомбардировщиков на учениях в Таджикистане. В совместных учениях России и Таджикистана задействованы бомбардировщики Ту-95МС. Они совершают пролет над полигоном Айни, что под Душанбе, на высоте около двух тысяч метров.

----------


## OKA

"Компания «Роствертол» запускает в серийное производство экспортного варианта российского ударного вертолета «Ночной охотник». Сегодня, 16 марта, журналистам продемонстрируют процесс производства летательной машины. Представителям СМИ покажут агрегатно-сборочное производство, лопастной завод и цех окончательной сборки. Запланирована также летная демонстрация.

Добавим, Ми-28НЭ принят на вооружение всего несколько лет назад, поэтому является одним из самых современных российских вертолётов. Он предназначен для уничтожения танков, бронетехники и живой силы противника. Бронированная машина оснащена новейшими средствами радиоэлектронной борьбы и специальной системой безопасности для экипажа. О том, как производят летающий танк и каков он в действии, вы сможете узнать в вечернем выпуске передачи «ВЕСТИ.Дон» в 19 часов 35 минут."

‘Роствертол’ запускает в серийное производство вертолета ‘Ночной охотник’ | ГТРК "Дон-ТР" — DONTR.RU


"РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 16 мар — РИА Новости. Российское вертолетостроительное предприятие "Роствертол" заместило ранее поставляемые из Украины двигатели ТВЗ-117, которые устанавливались на Ми-28Н, на отечественные ВК-2500, сообщил журналистам в среду заместитель управляющего директора завода Вадим Баранников.

Ранее двигатели ТВЗ-117 поставлялись в Россию украинским предприятием "Мотор-Сич", сотрудничество с которым оказалось прервано после событий в Крыму и Донбассе. В связи со сложившейся ситуацией в РФ активнее начала работать программа импортозамещения.

"Сегодня двигатели ТВЗ-117 у нас на предприятии не используются, на вертолеты Ми-28 мы устанавливаем двигатели ВК-2500, которые изготавливает российское предприятие — Завод имени Климова. Проблем у нас с этим нет", — сказал Баранников..."

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20160316/1390846609.html

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае начались учения экипажей Су-35С и Су-24 | РИА Новости

----------


## алтын

> "Компания «Роствертол» запускает в серийное производство экспортного варианта российского ударного вертолета «Ночной охотник». Сегодня, 16 марта, журналистам продемонстрируют процесс производства летательной машины. Представителям СМИ покажут агрегатно-сборочное производство, лопастной завод и цех окончательной сборки. Запланирована также летная демонстрация.
> 
> Добавим, Ми-28НЭ принят на вооружение всего несколько лет назад, поэтому является одним из самых современных российских вертолётов. Он предназначен для уничтожения танков, бронетехники и живой силы противника. Бронированная машина оснащена новейшими средствами радиоэлектронной борьбы и специальной системой безопасности для экипажа. О том, как производят летающий танк и каков он в действии, вы сможете узнать в вечернем выпуске передачи «ВЕСТИ.Дон» в 19 часов 35 минут."
> 
> ‘Роствертол’ запускает в серийное производство вертолета ‘Ночной охотник’ | ГТРК "Дон-ТР" — DONTR.RU
> 
> 
> "РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 16 мар — РИА Новости. Российское вертолетостроительное предприятие "Роствертол" заместило ранее поставляемые из Украины двигатели ТВЗ-117, которые устанавливались на Ми-28Н, на отечественные ВК-2500, сообщил журналистам в среду заместитель управляющего директора завода Вадим Баранников.
> 
> ...

----------


## алтын

Авиабаза Кант. Киргизия. Переброска авиатехники. 10.03.2016.: dambiev










> Летчики российской авиабазы "Кант" примут участие в совместных российско-таджикских военных учениях, которые пройдут с 15 по 20  марта на территории пяти военных полигонов Хатлонского гарнизона Республики Таджикистан, сообщает пресс-служба базы ОДКБ "Кант". 10 марта 2016 года,  российский транспортник Ан-124-100 "Руслан" перебросил в Душанбе транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ми-8. На следующий день в Таджикистан перебазировалось звено штурмовиков СУ-25СМ.  Российские самолеты на период учений войдут в состав авиационной группировки, базирующейся на аэродроме Айни в 30 километрах от Душанбе.

----------


## Avia M

Учения с истребительным и бомбардировочным авиационными полками, в ходе которых будет отражена атака "противника" на аэродром и совершен авианалет на колонну бронемашин, стартовали в Хабаровском крае."На первом этапе учений пилоты Су-35С выполнят задачи по сопровождению бомбардировщиков Су-24 до цели. В свою очередь экипажи Су-24 осуществят тактическое бомбометание по колоннам бронетехники условного противника на одном из полигонов в Хабаровском крае. На втором этапе дежурная группа истребительного авиаполка на Су-35С отразит воздушный налет условного противника на аэродром.
В Хабаровском крае начались учения экипажей Су-35С и Су-24 - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 17 мар — РИА Новости. Президент РФ Владимир Путин выступит в четверг с объемной и содержательной речью на встрече с офицерами, участвовавшими в операции ВКС РФ в Сирии, сообщил пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.

"Сегодня президент встретится с офицерами российскими и с представителями Военно-промышленного комплекса. Речь идет о тех людях, которые непосредственно участвовали или внесли вклад в проведение операции ВКС России в Сирии", — сказал Песков журналистам.

Он добавил, что перед встречей состоится церемония вручения знамени Воздушно-космических сил России.

"Мы ожидаем, что на встрече с офицерами президент выступит с достаточно объемным и по времени и, главное, по содержанию, выступлением", — отметил Песков."

Путин выступит с речью перед офицерами ВКС, вернувшимися из Сирии | РИА Новости

"МОСКВА, 17 марта. /ТАСС/. Операция в Сирии обошлась в 33 млрд рублей из бюджета Минобороны на проведение учений и боеподготовку, заявил Владимир Путин. 

После операции в Сирии потребуются дополнительные расходы, но они оправданы, заявил Путин..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/politika/2747726

Идёт трансляция : http://www.vesti.ru/onair/

http://kremlin.ru/events/president/news/51526

Вручение знамени ВКС : 

http://kremlin.ru/events/president/news/51525

----------


## алтын



----------


## KURYER

> а МиГ-31 чего-то не видать. Дальше улетели?


Все собрались в Омске. Завидую омичам такое шоу в День подводника увидят  :Rolleyes: 



> Акция стартует на Иртышской набережной в 10:30, в 10:45 участники праздника смогут приветствовать пилотов малой авиации Омской области. В программе основного авиашоу, которое начнется в 13:00, — самолеты Ан-26, Ту-95 МС, Су-24М, Миг-31, которые пролетят над набережной на высоте 200–300 метров. Демонстрировать фигуры высшего пилотажа будет прославленная авиационная группа «Русские витязи». Их самолеты Су-27 15 марта уже прибыли из Москвы в Новосибирск.

----------


## stream

18.03.16, взлёт 12:15 местного, направление Омск, тренаж.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B7K5NcBjmY

фото Андрей Кена, Омск

----------


## алтын

> В Ленинградской области стартовали летно-тактические учения армейской авиации ЗВО. Экипажи отработают применение ракетно-пушечного вооружения на различных дистанциях от 500 метров до пяти километров, как в дневное, так и в ночное время.






ещё парочка видео


Телеканал «Санкт-Петербург» — Новости — Маневры в воздухе: экипажи вертолетов тренируются в ракетно-пушечных стрельбах

Телеканал «Санкт-Петербург» — Новости — Летно-тактические учения армейской авиации ЗВО стартуют в Ленинградской области

скриншотики

             
хостинг картинок для форумов 

а что за дивайсы на Ми-8?

----------


## алтын

вроде не все картинки показывает? продублирую

----------


## KAV

> ещё парочка видео


А в качестве мишеней "остатки" Су-24М 67-го бомбардировочного полка из Сиверской.

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

Тренировка "Русских витязей" и авиапарада ВКС в Омске - Planespotting Time




> Уже завтра в Омске состоится пропагандисткая акция «Военная служба по контракту в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации — твой выбор!». Омичам она интересна, по большей части, из-за предстоящего авиашоу, на котором должны выступить «Русские витязи» (увы у "стрижей" не получилось к нам прилететь). Все самолеты уже прибыли в Новосибирск. Сегодня OmskSpotiingClub побывал на репетиции шоу... В небе над Омском можно было увидеть бомбардировщики и истребители различных модификаций. В программе основного авиашоу — самолеты Ан-26, Ту-95 МС, Су-24М, Миг-31, которые пролетели на высоте 200−300 метров. Перед ними выступили самолеты малой авиации. Омичи впервые увидят шоу военного пилотажа.

----------


## KURYER

*алтын* Всю омскую тренировку можно у Максима посмотреть ещё и в ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

Летчиков МиГ-31 наградили медалями Нестерова — Российская газета




> Командующий Центральным военным округом генерал-полковник Владимир Зарудницкий вручил государственные награды экипажам истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ, которые впервые выполнили на данных типах крылатых машин дальний беспосадочный перелет.
> 
> Как сообщили "РГ" в пресс-службе округа, авиаторы награждены медалями Нестерова после того, как на высотных перехватчиках они за шесть часов прошли по маршруту более 4 тыс. км. и выполнили  в небе три ночные дозаправки топливом.
> 
> Боевые самолеты на скорости 550 км/час подходили к воздушным топливозаправщикам Ил-78 на расстояние 10 метров  и "стыковались" с конусом-датчиком. За минуту танкер заправлял перехватчик более чем двумя тоннами топлива. Сумерки осложняли видимость, поэтому пилотам приходилось ориентироваться по приборам. Танкеры заправляли одновременно два самолета.

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

> Над акваторией Ладожского озера в понедельник начались учения истребительной авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО) «Ладога-2016», сообщает Интерфакс-АВН со ссылкой на представителя округа полковника Игоря Мугинова
> 
> 
> «В учениях принимают участие летчики-истребители авиационных соединений ЗВО, дислоцированных в Воронежской, Тверской, Курской областях и Республике Карелия», - уточнил И. Мугинов.
> 
> По его словам, в течение недели пилоты объединения ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-34, а также различных модификациях Су-27 проведут боевые стрельбы, пуски управляемых ракет, выполнят ряд элементов воздушного боя.
> 
> Около 50 летчиков-истребителей отработают обнаружение противника, захват цели и ее поражение как днем, так и ночью.
> 
> ...


 Учения истребительной авиации начались в ЗВО | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## алтын

Ту-22 тоже тепловые ловушки выбрасывает?




> В предгорьях Восточного Памира совместные учения российской и таджикской армий переходят в завершающую стадию – в бой вступила авиация.

----------


## алтын

Казань только под Ту-160 загрузят.

"Авиакор" может стать площадкой для капремонта самолетов Ту-95 МС - Волга Ньюс




> "Авиакор" может стать площадкой для капремонта самолетов Ту-95 МС
> 
> Министерство обороны РФ рассматривает самарский "Авиакор - авиационный завод" в качестве возможной площадки для осуществления капитального ремонта самолетов Ту-95 МС. Об этоv в интервью "Самарскому обозрению" рассказал генеральный директор предприятия Алексей Гусев.
> 
> "Мы рассматриваем модернизацию и компонентное производство для самолетов Ту-95 МС в качестве компенсационного заказа вместо Ан-140. Проект набирает обороты, с каждым годом он занимает все большие объемы в структуре выручки предприятия. Учитывая наработанные и сохраненные "Авиакором" компетенции по данному типу ВС и определенные достижения при работе над проектом в 2015 г., Министерство обороны и ОАК сегодня рассматривают наш завод в качестве площадки для осуществления глубокой модернизации данного типа самолетов. Более того, возможно, и в качестве площадки для проведения в дальнейшем капитальных ремонтов", - пояснил Гусев.
> 
> В марте модернизацию на "Авиакоре" пройдет очередной самолет. По словам Алексея Гусева, предприятие утвердило производственный план на 2016 г. и он является одним из самых напряженных за последнее десятилетие - во многом именно благодаря проекту Ту-95МС.
> 
> Что же касается аукциона на строительство Ту-154М для потребностей МВД РФ, на который претендовал "Авиакор", то, как рассказал гендиректор завода, самарское предприятие не было допущено до участия в конкурсе "по ряду формальных критериев, не относящихся непосредственно к производству".

----------


## алтын

> В рамках летно-тактического учения «Ладога-2016» экипажи истребительного авиаполка ЗВО совершили перелет на аэродромы рассредоточения
> 
> Две эскадрильи МиГ-29СМТ и Су-34 истребительного авиаполка Западного военного округа (ЗВО), базирующегося в Воронежской и Курской областях, в рамках первого этапа летно-тактического учения «Ладога-2016» совершили перелет с аэродромов постоянного базирования на аэродромы рассредоточения.
> 
> Так, экипажи МиГ-29СМТ совершили перелет на один из аэродромов в Карелии, а экипажи Су-34 — в Тверской области.
> 
> Летно-технический состав авиаполка был поднят по тревоге, оснастил самолеты комплектами ракетного вооружения, дежурные силы поднялись в воздух и обеспечили вывод из-под авиационного удара условного противника основных сил.
> 
> В ходе выполнения поставленных задач экипажи отработали ускоренную подготовку боевых машин к вылету и совершили парные синхронные взлеты. На все это у них ушло не более 20 минут, что свидетельствует о высоком профессионализме пилотов.
> ...


В рамках летно-тактического учения «Ладога-2016» экипажи истребительного авиаполка ЗВО совершили перелет на аэродромы рассредоточения : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын

> ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 22 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Никулина/. Истребители Су-35С и Су-30СМ авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, во время тренировочных полетов в сложных погодных условиях сбросили более 20 авиабомб на имитации развернутых зенитно- ракетных комплексов и колонны бронетехники на марше, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ВВО полковник Александр Гордеев.
> "Более десяти истребителей Су-35С, Су-30СМ выполнили бомбометание на одном из авиационных полигонов в Хабаровском крае. Задача значительно усложнялась тем, что бомбометание проводилось в сложных метеорологических условиях", - сообщил Гордеев.
> Он уточнил, что всего по наземным целям, имитирующим развернутые зенитно-ракетные комплексы и колонну бронетехники на марше, было сброшено более 20 авиационных бомб. Все цели были поражены.
> По словам Гордеева, учение направлено на совершенствование летного мастерства экипажами и летчиками истребительной авиации округа при выполнении летных тактических задач.


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35С ВВО сбросили бомбы на имитацию колонны бронетехники на марше

----------


## алтын

> ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 22 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Никулина/. Около 30 вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" и Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", а также более 400 бойцов ВДВ примут участие в летно-тактических учениях, начавшихся на Черниговской авиабазе армейской авиации в Приморье. Об этом сообщил представитель пресс-службы Восточного военного округа Роман Мартов.
> "В ходе проведения летно-тактического учения пилоты совершат различные по сложности маневры с целью ухода от удара средств ПВО условного противника с подавлением его радиолокационных средств, а также отработают взаимодействие всех наземных служб на запасном аэродроме", - сказал Мартов.
> По его словам, в ходе учений две эскадрильи вертолетов нанесут ракетные удары по объектам и живой силе условного противника и передислоцируются на запасной аэродром Воздвиженка. При этом одной из особенностей учения станет взаимодействие с приморской бригадой ВДВ, которая захватит плацдарм условного неприятеля.
> Как рассказал Мартов, несколько подразделений гвардейской десантно-штурмовой бригады выдвинутся в назначенный район и совершат прыжки с парашютом и различные виды десантирования, в том числе штурмовым способом из вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ. После этого им предстоит совершить 30-километровый марш-бросок в тыл "неприятеля", где захват плацдарма условного врага с воздуха поддержит авиация.


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Учения с участием 30 "Аллигаторов" и "Терминаторов" начались в Приморье

----------


## алтын



----------


## KURYER

Авиакор модернизировал четыре стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС



> Самарский завод "Авиакор" с октября 2015 г. сдал Министерству обороны России четыре стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС, переоборудованных на предприятии.
> Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе холдинга "Русские машины", в который входит самарский авиационный завод.
> Самолеты Ту-95МС в соответствии с заказом военного ведомства проходят на предприятии курс доработки по программе усовершенствования.
> В пресс-службе не детализировали информацию об объеме заказа и степени доработки самолетов, отметив, что программа не ограничена четырьмя единицами Ту-95МС.

----------


## алтын

> Более 20 экипажей транспортных самолетов Ил-76 подняты по тревоге в рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности Воздушно-десантных войск, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ.
> 
> Транспортные самолеты совершат перебазирование на оперативный аэродром в Московской области для загрузки личного состава и техники подразделений ВДВ и доставки их на полигон в Оренбургской области, говорится с сообщении.
> 
> Всего на расстояние более 1,5 тысячи километров по воздуху перебросят свыше 40 единиц техники, а также оборудование вспомогательных пунктов управления ВДВ и ВТА. Общий вес грузов составит около 450 тонн.
> 
> К командно-штабной тренировке, в рамках которой проводится внезапная проверка, привлечено более 30 тысяч военнослужащих, 3,8 тысячи единиц вооружения и более 100 летательных аппаратов.


Транспортная авиация ВКС РФ перебросит свыше 450 тонн грузов в ходе внезапной проверки - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## алтын

> МОСКВА, 22 марта. /ТАСС/. Экипажи Су-34 и МиГ-31БМ Западного военного округа (ЗВО) выполнили перехват самолета-разведчика условного противника в стратосфере в ходе учения "Ладога-2016". Об этом сообщил начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Игорь Мугинов.
> "Летчики отработали обнаружение и захват цели на высотах от 11 до 18 км, а также ее посадку на оперативный аэродром в республику Карелия. По замыслу тренировки, самолет-разведчик условного противника пересек государственную границу России, для того чтобы обнаружить местонахождение стратегически важных объектов", - сказал он.
> После получения сигнала об обнаружении неопознанного воздушного судна-нарушителя истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ и бомбардировщики Су-34 взяли курс к границе, где произвели воздушную разведку, обнаружили самолет, осуществили его перехват и посадили на аэродром.
> "Сложность таких полетов заключается в сильной разреженности воздуха на высоте более 10 км, что снижает мощность двигателя самолета и управляемость самолетом. Полеты в стратосферу выполнялись в дневное и ночное время", - пояснил Мугинов.
> В тренировке приняли участие молодые пилоты, которые только сдают зачеты на допуск к несению боевого дежурства по охране воздушных рубежей северо-запада России.
> Учения истребительной авиации ЗВО "Ладога-2016" стартовали 21 марта. В них принимают участие свыше 50 экипажей МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-34, а также различных модификаций Су-27.



ТАСС: Северо-Запад - Су-34 и МиГ-31БМ выполнили перехват условного противника в стратосфере

----------


## алтын

> Летчики и техники авиабазы "Кант" вернулись с совместных военных учений, которые прошли в Таджикистане.
> 
> Напомним, масштабные командно-штабные российско-таджикские учения проходили с 10 по 20 марта на нескольких полигонах. Экипажи самолетов-штурмовиков Су-25СМ и вертолетов Ми-8МТВ базы ОДКБ "Кант" выполняли задачи в составе крупной группировки, включавшей в себя разные рода авиации. В частности, дальнюю авиацию представляли самолеты Ту-22М3, военно-транспортную – Ил-76, фронтовую – бомбардировщики Су-24М.
> 
> Как рассказал старший группы экипажей авиабазы "Кант", заместитель командира части по летной подготовке подполковник Алексей Ларин, штурмовикам, поддерживавшим с воздуха сухопутные войска, на работу отводилось 5 минут. Авиационные удары по целям, имитировавшим скопления живой силы и легкую бронетехнику условного противника, наносились в горной местности, в сложных метеорологических условиях, с разной высоты, с различных видов маневров. Так, на полигоне Харб Майдон, с маневра "горка" экипажи Су-25СМ вышли на "пикирование" и произвели пуск авиационных неуправляемых ракет.
> 
> Стоит отметить, что благодаря самому современному авиационному, радиоэлектронному, навигационному и другому оборудованию возможности этих, модернизированных, крылатых машин значительно возросли, они стали еще более грозным оружием. Навигация и наведение на цели осуществляется, к примеру, через спутник ГЛОНАСС. Экипажи могут выполнять намного больше задач, а точность боевого применения при этом повышается в разы.
> 
> Летчики авиабазы "Кант" успешно выполнили поставленные задачи – все цели были поражены. Командование Центрального военного округа Минобороны РФ и Вооруженных сил Республики Таджикистан дало высокую оценку их действиям.
> ...


Штурмовики авиабазы "Кант" вернулись из Таджикистана с учений

----------


## алтын

немножко юмора об учениях Ладога-2016







> В небе над Всеволожским районом Ленобласти жители двух субъектов наблюдают неопознанный светящийся объект. Военные утверждают, что граждан взволновали армейские учения в 47 регионе.
> 
> По словам очевидцев, неопознанный летающий объект появился в небе над деревней Лупполово Всеволожского района в сумерках 22 марта. Фотографии и видеозапись с аномалией появилась в сообществе Вконтакте "ДТП и ЧП".
> 
> "НЛО ориентир северо-восток, если смотреть с Купчино. Появляются большие огни света, периодически исчезает", - пишет пользователь Вконтакте "Евгений".
> 
> "Над посёлком Лупполово непонятный летающий объект, который несколько раз появлялся и перемещался! Шар ярко-оранжевого цвета, мерцает. Что-то пыталось к объекту приблизиться, но в нескольких метрах исчезало", - пишет "Елена".
> 
> "Началось. Это инопланетяне", - уверен "Геннадий".
> ...


В небе над Лупполово заметили НЛО › Статьи › 47новостей из Ленинградской области

----------


## алтын

> Более 15 экипажей Ил-76 Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС задействованы в десантировании подразделений ВДВ
> 
> Военно-транспортная авиация (ВТА) Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России приступила к десантированию подразделений Воздушно-десантных войск (ВДВ) в рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности соединений и частей ВДВ.
> 
> Летный состав самолетов Ил-76 выполнил погрузку личного состава ВДВ на аэродромах Иваново, Рязань и отработали выброску десанта на площадку приземления в Оренбургской области.
> 
> Всего в мероприятии задействовано более 15 единиц авиационной техники ВТА.
> 
> Справочно:
> ...


http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2081250@egNews

----------


## алтын

Самолет со 160 военными вылетел из Сирии в Россию - Телеканал «Звезда»




> *Из Сирии в РФ возвращаются 160 военнослужащих,* выполнявших задачи по материально-техническому обеспечению российской авиагруппы. Самолет Ил-76 вылетел с авиабазы Хмеймим и взял курс на Россию.
> 
> Ожидается, что он прибудет на один из аэродромов Центрального военного округа в вечер среды.
> 
> На борту находятся военные, выполнявшие работы по заправке и подвозу топлива и воды, подвозу авиационных боеприпасов, продовольственному снабжению и приготовлению питания, а также обеспечивавшие обслуживание оборудования и коммуникаций базы.
> 
> Минобороны выводит из Сирии основную группировку войск, а значит, объемы работ по материально-техническому обеспечению авиабазы Хмеймим сокращаются.
> 
> *Из Сирии также вылетел самолет Ан-124 «Руслан», который доставит в РФ различное оборудование, и три вертолета Ми-35, выполнявшие задачи по охране авиабазы.*
> ...

----------


## алтын

Скриншотики с репортажа о сегодняшнем выводе с базы Хмеймим. качество пока хреновое . Позднее перезалью на получше

----------


## алтын

Су-24 б/н 77 готовили к перелёту, но до сих пор в Сирии. неисправен?

----------


## алтын

> МОСКВА, 23 марта. /ТАСС/. Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М в ходе учений уничтожили наземные цели на полигоне под Оренбургом и поддержали действия воздушного десанта, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
> 
> "В рамках стратегической командно-штабной тренировки по управлению Вооруженными силами Российской Федерации экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М выполнили бомбометание на полигоне Тоцкое в Оренбургской области, осуществили авиационную поддержку действий воздушного десанта", - говорится в сообщении, поступившем сегодня в ТАСС.
> В Минобороны уточнили, что летчики использовали авиабомбы ОФАБ-250 по мишеням, обозначающим укрытия, а также колонны бронированной и автомобильной техники, с малых, средних и больших высот.
> 22 марта началась стратегическая командно-штабная тренировка по управлению Вооруженными силами России. В ее рамках проводится внезапная проверка боеготовности Воздушно-десантных войск. К проверке привлекаются в общей сложности около 30 тысяч человек, более 3,8 тыс. единиц вооружения и военной техники, свыше 100 летательных аппаратов.



ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Бомбардировщики Су-24М в рамках проверки уничтожили наземные цели под Оренбургом

----------


## алтын

> Пилоты истребителей Су-30СМ и Су-35С авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, базирующегося в Хабаровском крае, провели учебно-тренировочные полеты с практическим бомбометанием.
> 
> Экипажи более 10 истребителей Су-35С и Су-30СМ выполнили бомбометание на одном из авиационных полигонов в Хабаровском крае.
> 
> Задача для летчиков значительно усложнялась тем, что бомбометание проводилось в сложных метеорологических условиях.
> 
> В общей сложности по наземным целям, имитирующим развернутые зенитные ракетные комплексы и колонну бронетехники условного противника на марше, было сброшено более 20 авиационных бомб. Все цели были поражены.
> 
> Учение носило плановый характер и было направлено на совершенствование летного мастерства летчиками истребительной авиации округа при выполнении поставленных  задач.


Пилоты истребителей Су-30СМ и Су-35С авиаполка ВВО выполнили практическое бомбометание в сложных метеоусловиях : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> В ходе выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажи армейской авиации отдельного вертолетного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Краснодарском крае, отработали приемы уничтожения объектов условного противника.
> 
> Пилоты ударных и транспортно-боевых вертолетов совершили несколько учебно-боевых вылетов с применением ракетного и пушечного вооружения по различным мишеням, имитирующим вертолеты и бронетехнику условного противника на удалении до 3-х километров.
> 
> Пуском неуправляемых авиационных ракет (НАР) и стрельбой из авиационных пушек вертолетчики выполнили поставленные огневые задачи по уничтожению объектов и живой силы условного противника на полигоне Копанской.
> 
> В учебно-тренировочных полетах было задействовано до 10 ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-35 «Крокодил» и транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор».
> 
> Также экипажи отработали элементы простого и сложного пилотирования днем и ночью, действия в составе звеньев при совместном маневрировании и заходе на цель в различном диапазоне высот.


Экипажи вертолетного полка ЮВО, базирующегося на Кубани, уничтожили объекты условного противника на дальних расстояниях : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



> В рамках проводимой по решению Верховного Главнокомандующего Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации внезапной проверки боевой готовности Воздушно-десантных войск (ВДВ) сегодня с аэродромов Центрального военного округа в воздух были подняты штурмовики Су-25, которые с высот от 200 до 600 м нанесли ракетно-бомбовый удар по позициям условных незаконных вооруженных формирований (НВФ) на Тоцком полигоне.
> 
> Действия штурмовой авиации с воздуха прикрывала истребители Су-27 и МиГ-31.
> 
> Всего летчики поразили более 30 различных мишеней, имитирующих колонны боевой техники, пункты управления и  фортификационные сооружения условного противника.
> 
> Группировка авиации и войск ПВО будет применяться на всех этапах   проверки боеготовности ВДВ.
> 
> Всего к внезапной проверке привлекается около 30 тыс. военнослужащих, свыше 3,8 тыс. единиц вооружения и военной техники и более 100 летательных аппаратов.


Штурмовики Су-25 нанесли удар по позициям условных НВФ в рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын

> Учения истребительной авиации «Ладога 2016» вошли в активную фазу. Все самолёты Западного военного округа слетелись в Карелию, чтобы отработать пуски управляемых ракет по воздушным мишеням. Кадры из кабины пилота - в репортаже Дмитрия Лощинина.

----------


## алтын

Ту-22 прекратили бомбить боевиков в Сирии - Телеканал «Звезда»




> Ту-22, бомбившие террористов в Сирии, возвращаются с дежурства на аэродроме Моздок. Об этом сообщили в Министерстве обороны РФ.
> 
> Стратегическая авиация перебазируется на авиабазы постоянной дислокации в Калужской, Мурманской и Иркутской областях.
> 
> За время операции в арабской республике экипажи дальней авиации провели больше 150 боевых вылетов, уничтожив важнейшие объекты инфраструктуры боевиков.
> 
> Поднимаясь с аэродрома в Северной Осетии, летчики атаковали позиции исламистов с высоты в шесть тысяч метров. При этом плотные облака и плохая видимость на точность бомбометания никак не влияли, поскольку система наведения сама определяла момент сброса снарядов.

----------


## алтын

Российские летчики рассказали корреспонденту «Звезды» о секретных ритуалах - Телеканал «Звезда»




> В небо Карелии один за другим в воздух поднимаются десятки самолетов сразу из нескольких регионов. Боевое взаимодействие на масштабных учениях отрабатывают пилоты истребительной авиации. Такая интенсивная подготовка позволяет молодым пилотам становиться настоящими воздушными асами уже на четвертый год после выпуска из летных училищ.
> 
> По условиям учений, летчики не знают заранее, где именно окажется тепловая мишень, спускаемая на парашюте. Известны только район боевого дежурства и задача – поразить цель из всех видов оружия, что есть на борту. На МиГ-29СМТ установлен новейший радиолокационный прицельный комплекс, который позволяет обнаружить  и захватить цели на расстоянии до 50 километров. Воздушную мишень даже не видно, но это пилоту не помеха.
> 
> У новейшего истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34, прозванного за оригинальную форму фюзеляжа «Утенком», задачи другие. Эти самолеты выполняют бомбометание и стрельбу по наземным целям.
> 
> Машины, уже уходящей на взлетную полосу, каждый техник касается рукой, будто гладит перед вылетом. Так провожают самолеты. Пожалуй, ни у кого нет столько ритуалов, сколько у летчиков. И это совсем не суеверия.
> 
> «У нас это не безжизненное железное тело стоит, каждый считает его своим боевым другом и товарищем. Поэтому у каждого в глубине души есть желание погладить, и предполетный осмотр обязательно обходим слева направо – это все наши ритуалы», – рассказал корреспонденту ТК «Звезда» пилот истребителя МиГ-29СМТ Александр.
> ...

----------


## stream

Таджикистан



Толмачёво, 24 марта 2016

----------


## алтын

> Сегодня на авиационном полигоне Кингисепп в Ленинградской области началось  летно-тактическое учение (ЛТУ) с военно-транспортной авиацией Западного военного округа (ЗВО).
> 
>  В ходе активной фазы ЛТУ экипажи транспортных самолетов Ан-26 отработают
> 
> практическое бомбометание по мишеням, имитирующим колонны боевой техники, защищенные командные пункты и объекты инфраструктуры условных незаконных вооруженных формирований днем ночью.
> 
> Помимо практического бомбометания летчики будут совершенствовать навыки  ухода от средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника.
> 
> Учение продлится до конца следующей недели. *В нем принимают участие около 50 экипажей самолетов Ан-26*.


Экипажи транспортных самолетов Ан-26 ЗВО отработают практическое бомбометание в ходе учения : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

откуда в ЗВО столько Ан-26?

----------


## алтын



----------


## Fencer

Военной тайны больше нет: авиабазы и боевые самолеты ВВС России как на ладони (ФОТО) / 31.10.14 / Екатеринбург / © РИА

----------


## L39aero

Конечно, а интересно как они рабочие и не рабочие машины при этом посчитают!?ведь это является секретом,боеготовность подразделения,а не количество!те же американцы сами выкладывают данные о готовности например 67% своих рапторов,а учитывая что их всего 170 с копейками получается цифра всего 100,но глядя по фотографии вы же не узнаете где донор, а где боеготовая машина!

----------


## Avia M

> Конечно, а интересно как они рабочие и не рабочие машины при этом посчитают!?ведь это является секретом,боегтовность подразделения,а не количество!


Плюс надувательство... :Smile:

----------


## PPV

> Конечно, а интересно как они рабочие и не рабочие машины при этом посчитают!?ведь это является секретом,боеготовность подразделения,а не количество!те же американцы сами выкладывают данные о готовности например 67% своих рапторов,а учитывая что их всего 170 с копейками получается цифра всего 100,но глядя по фотографии вы же не узнаете где донор, а где боеготовая машина!


Для этого у нас есть Азохен Вэй, он решает эту задачу...

----------


## Muller

> Военной тайны больше нет: авиабазы и боевые самолеты ВВС России как на ладони (ФОТО) / 31.10.14 / Екатеринбург / © РИА


Эти товарищи из "Нового дня" малость подзадержались со своими страшными откровениями. 
Весь мир уже лет 10 как разглядывает всё и вся на картах гугла - секретов такого плана давно уже нет, а ряды диванных "аналитиков" полнятся день ото дня.

А вот заронить параноидальную искру в воспаленное сознание некоторых патриотически озабоченных товарищей такого рода материалы могут - ведь главное - засекретить все и вся от своих собственных граждан.

Не заметишь как, чего доброго, начнутся вопли про "закрыть доступ к Гугломапсу" :)) 
.

----------


## An-Z

> откуда в ЗВО столько Ан-26?


Сколько -"столько"? Или вы считаете экипаж=Ан-26?

----------


## leha-lp

> Для этого у нас есть Азохен Вэй, он решает эту задачу...


Слава богу, и контрразведке он не всегда имеет полную информацию...

----------


## LansE293

Еще о Ладоге 2016
ПЕРЕХВАТ САМОЛЕТА-РАЗВЕДЧИКА ОТРАБОТАЛИ ЭКИПАЖИ МИГ-31 И СУ-34 НА УЧЕНИЯХ "ЛАДОГА-2016"
Видео
Вместе-РФ |*Перехват самолета-разведчика отработали экипажи МиГ-31 и Су-34 на учениях "Ладога-2016"

----------


## алтын

> Сколько -"столько"? Или вы считаете экипаж=Ан-26?


а зачем столько экипажей для немассового самолёта?

----------


## алтын

> В Западном военном округе (ЗВО) завершился основной этап учения истребительной авиации «Ладога-2016», в котором приняли участие летчики-истребители авиационных соединений, дислоцированных в Воронежской, Тверской, Курской областях и Республики Карелия.
> 
> В течение недели пилоты объединения ВВС и ПВО округа на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-34 и различных модификациях Су-27 отработали ведение воздушного боя с выполнением  боевых стрельб и пусков управляемых ракет. В ходе учения впервые применялись истребители Су-27СМ, которые недавно  поступили в ЗВО.
> 
> Около 50 летчиков-истребителей совершенствовали навыки обнаружения и  поражения воздушных целей как днем, так и ночью. Запуски воздушных мишеней осуществлялся с высоты более 10 тыс. метров с самолетов Су-27, оснащенных специальным оборудованием для подвески бомбового вооружения. В качестве воздушных мишеней использовались авиационные бомбы в виде гирлянд со светящимися элементами.
> 
> Всего в ходе основного этапа учений было израсходовано свыше 100 ракет класса «воздух-воздух», более 1,5 тыс. боеприпасов к пушечному вооружению истребителей.
> 
> В настоящее время пилоты и инженерно-технический состав готовятся вернуться на аэродромы постоянного базирования в Курскую и Воронежскую область.
> ...


В Западном военном округе завершился основной этап летно-тактического учения «Ладога-2016» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

> Сколько -"столько"? Или вы считаете экипаж=Ан-26?





> а зачем столько экипажей для немассового самолёта?


WTF? Много их)) И самолётов и экипажей. Не все задействованы в учениях одномоментно))

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Пилот Ан-26 виртуозно посадил самолет с одним работающим двигателем в аэропорту Новосибирска. РЕН ТВ

Можно посчитать, вах))

Антонов АН-26

----------


## алтын

Боевые клирики есть в российской армии. :Cool:

----------


## алтын

Вести.Ru: Звено красноярских МиГ-31 перелетело под Астрахань в рамках учений



> Беспосадочный перелет из Красноярского края в Астраханскую область совершили истребители МиГ-31. Полеты прошли в рамках летно-тактического учений. За шесть часов сверхзвуковые истребители-перехватчики преодолели более 5 тысяч километров, сделали две дозаправки в воздухе и выполнили задание командования. Уничтожили крылатые ракеты условного противника, сообщает телеканал "Россия 24".






так вот он какой - новый боевой самолёт МиГ-3 !  :Tongue: 




[more]

----------


## Ростаслав

Есть и авиадесантируемый мобильный храм, в тылу врага без него ведь никуда. Ё***лись уже совсем с этой религиозностью, слов нет больше...

----------


## Avia M

> Есть и авиадесантируемый мобильный храм, в тылу врага без него ведь никуда. Ё***лись уже совсем с этой религиозностью, слов нет больше...


Лишь бы не было войны... Загляните. https://youtu.be/Wm3AdThV13M

----------


## ОБУ

МиГ-31БМ перелетели без посадки с авиабазы Канск на аэродром Ашулук | РИА Новости Где ж они их ставить то будут

----------


## F74

Может быть, все-таки на Приволжский, а на Ашулуке пуски выполнять будут.

----------


## алтын

> WTF? Много их)) И самолётов и экипажей. Не все задействованы в учениях одномоментно))
> 
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> 
> Пилот Ан-26 виртуозно посадил самолет с одним работающим двигателем в аэропорту Новосибирска. РЕН ТВ
> 
> Можно посчитать, вах))
> 
> Антонов АН-26


правда ваша 


Воздушно-космические силы России | РИА Новости

----------


## LansE293

> Боевые клирики есть в российской армии.


Есть они и в авиации среди летного состава. Некоторые ушли, скажем, в 90-е в запас, стали священниками, послужил некоторое время, а потом получили указ (указ как и приказ не обсуждается) в свою в/ч или летное училище. Восстановили навыки, летают, несут службу и работают с верующими военнослужащими. 



> Есть и авиадесантируемый мобильный храм, в тылу врага без него ведь никуда. Ё***лись уже совсем с этой религиозностью, слов нет больше...


Не в порядке провоцирования спора...
Это пока, насколько я понял, не более чем эксперимент. А так, если среди военнослужащих есть верующие, то должны быть профессионалы, работающие с этой категорией военнослужащих. Свято место пусто не бывает. Не будет такой работы, очень велика вероятность, что получите тоталитарные секты в армии. А это страшная вещь.

----------


## OKA

> правда ваша 
> 
> 
> Воздушно-космические силы России | РИА Новости



Удивило наличие двух  десятков Ан-72\74. У ПВ ещё полтора. Представлялось наличие максимум 10 шт. Ошибался))

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

"Всего к лету 1993 г. выпущено около 145 самолетов Ан-72 и Ан-74 в различных исполнениях. "

Антонов АН-72





> МиГ-31БМ перелетели без посадки с авиабазы Канск на аэродром Ашулук | РИА Новости Где ж они их ставить то будут





> Может быть, все-таки на Приволжский, а на Ашулуке пуски выполнять будут.


Возможно имелся ввиду полигон, аэродром там что-то с небольшой стоянкой , только технику самоходную выгружать\загружать с л.с. 

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=ru&lat=47...80%D0%BE%D0%BC


А тут : http://www.esosedi.ru/onmap/voennyiy...&z=12&mt=1&v=1

и места побольше и интересные кадры встречаются))


Замануха со странички))

В новостях (прошлогодних)) ,  Приволжский отмечен : 

http://www.gusda.ru/news/?SHOWALL_2=1

----------


## Ростаслав

> Лишь бы не было войны... Загляните. https://youtu.be/Wm3AdThV13M


Видел. Ужас. Дожили, твою мать...

----------


## Ростаслав

> Есть они и в авиации среди летного состава. Некоторые ушли, скажем, в 90-е в запас, стали священниками, послужил некоторое время, а потом получили указ (указ как и приказ не обсуждается) в свою в/ч или летное училище. Восстановили навыки, летают, несут службу и работают с верующими военнослужащими. 
> 
> Не в порядке провоцирования спора...
> Это пока, насколько я понял, не более чем эксперимент. А так, если среди военнослужащих есть верующие, то должны быть профессионалы, работающие с этой категорией военнослужащих. Свято место пусто не бывает. Не будет такой работы, очень велика вероятность, что получите тоталитарные секты в армии. А это страшная вещь.


Я же не против священников в принципе. Но десантировать храм или священника за государственный счет (вместо личного состава или вооружения) - это перебор. 
П.С. Считаю веру делом личным и даже интимным. Пусть священники будут в расположении.

----------


## KURYER

> Но десантировать храм или священника за государственный счет (вместо личного состава или вооружения) - это перебор.


Да, что Вы зацепились за десантирование храма. Он "МОБИЛЬНЫЙ", а это значит, что может транспортироваться любыми средствами в том числе и авиацией ВТА и, конечно же, десантироваться. Он универсально-мобильный можете и с Ил-76, а можете и на ослах в высокогорье.

----------


## LansE293

> Я же не против священников в принципе. Но десантировать храм или священника за государственный счет (вместо личного состава или вооружения) - это перебор. 
> П.С. Считаю веру делом личным и даже интимным. Пусть священники будут в расположении.


Ну это, от нас не зависит. Вероятно все это определяет:  
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
по организации работы с верующими военнослужащими
Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации (мб есть более новый документ)...

VI. Организация деятельности должностных лиц
по работе с верующими военнослужащими

17. Должностные лица по работе с верующими военнослужащими выполняют свою работу на основании трудового договора (контракта), заключаемого в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации. 
_(По сути это военнослужащие-контрактники)._
18. Командир (начальник) воинской части (учреждения) в ходе повседневной деятельности предоставляет отдельное помещение, оборудованное средствами связи, для организации работы с верующими военнослужащими.
19. Должностные лица по работе с верующими военнослужащими должны принимать участие в учениях (походах), других мероприятиях боевой учебы войск (сил). Участие должностных лиц по работе с верующими военнослужащими в указанных мероприятиях оформляется соответствующим решением командира (начальника).
_(Соответственно в ВДВ, если есть соотв. приказ, они должны десантироваться со своим снаряжением вместе с подразделением._ 
20. Обеспечение жилыми помещениями, медицинское обеспечение, выплата заработной платы, другие социальные выплаты должностным лицам по работе с верующими военнослужащими осуществляются в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, нормативными правовыми актами Министерства обороны Российской Федерации и отдельными решениями Министра обороны Российской Федерации.
21. Обеспечение религиозной утварью, другими культовыми предметами для осуществления деятельности должностных лиц по работе с верующими военнослужащими на командира (начальника) воинской части (учреждения) не возлагается.
_(Те этот самый надувной храм и богослужебная утварь приобретены и эксплуатируется не на деньги налогоплательщиков).
_

----------


## Ростаслав

Да это все понятно, пора заканчивать этот оффтоп... Каждый остался при своем мнении.

----------


## алтын

фотогалерея снимков Ту-22М3 в Таджикистане

Фотогалерея


Ту-22М3 на учениях в Таджикистане / Фото: ИА "ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ", Алексей Китаев



> Бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-22М3 впервые за последние 30 лет выполнили учебно-боевые задачи в воздушном пространстве Центральной Азии. 
> 
> «Дальние сверхзвуковые бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-22М3 ВКС России вылетели с авиабазы «Толмачево» в Новосибирской обл. и прибыли на аэродром «Айни» в пригороде Душанбе для участия в совместных учениях подразделений вооруженных сил России и Таджикистана», - рассказал Ярослав Рощупкин

----------


## An-Z

> а зачем столько экипажей для немассового самолёта?


Это Ан-26 не массовый?! Назовите, каких транспортных самолётов в ВВС больше. А экипажей всегда должно быть больше, чем самолётов.

----------


## Ростаслав

> фотогалерея снимков Ту-22М3 в Таджикистане
> 
> Фотогалерея
> 
> 
> Ту-22М3 на учениях в Таджикистане / Фото: ИА "ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ", Алексей Китаев


Какой все-таки красивый самолет).

----------


## AC

"Ладога-2016" -- фоторепортаж МО РФ от 23.03.2016 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## алтын

Министр обороны России проверил выполнение работ по реконструкции аэродрома Чкаловск Балтийского флота : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации







> Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу в ходе рабочей поездки в Калининградскую область проинспектировал выполнение работ по обустройству инфраструктуры военного аэродрома Чкаловск морской авиации Балтийского флота.
> 
> Начальник морской авиации Военно-Морского Флота (ВМФ) генерал-майор Игорь Кожин доложил главе военного ведомства, что  полноценное использование военного аэродрома Чкаловск планируется начать в 2018 году.
> 
> «Работы, связанные с реконструкцией аэродрома, не влияют на интенсивность боевой подготовки летчиков морской авиации Балтийского флота», — отметил генерал-майор Игорь Кожин.
> 
> Он сообщил, что к настоящему времени завершена реконструкция взлетно-посадочной полосы аэродрома, протяженность которой увеличена до 3100 метров, что позволяет принимать воздушные суда любых классов.
> 
> Начальник морской авиации ВМФ пояснил, что сейчас на аэродроме оборудуются места стоянок самолетов современными линиями связи и электропередач, заменено радиотехническое и светотехническое оборудование.
> ...

----------


## алтын

Военные летчики Южного военного округа отрабатывают элементы совместного взаимодействия в воздухе : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации







> Летчики авиационных полков, базирующихся в Краснодарском крае и Волгоградской области, приступили к отработке элементов совместного взаимодействия в воздухе.
> 
> Это необходимо для тренировки пилотов перед выполнением одного из самых сложных элементов летной подготовки — дозаправки авиатехники в воздухе от танкера Ил-78М.
> 
> Экипажам истребителей Су-27 и фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 предстоит выполнить летные задания по пилотированию самолетов на заданных курсах с постоянной высотой и скоростью.
> 
> В свою очередь, летчики новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиационного полка, базирующегося в Ростовской области, уже отработали этот сложный вопрос.
> 
> Процесс дозаправки проводился на расстоянии менее 20 метров от воздушного танкера. Все элементы осуществлялись на высотах 4,5—6 тыс. метров на скорости около 600 километров в час.
> ...

----------


## алтын

Истребители и бомбардировщики ЗВО вернулись на аэродромы постоянного базирования после учения «Ладога–2016» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации







> Эскадрилья самолетов МиГ-29СМТ и Су-34 вернулась на аэродромы постоянного базирования в Воронежскую и Курскую области после учения истребительной авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО) «Ладога-2016», которое завершилось в минувшую субботу.
> 
> В учении над акваторией Ладожского озера было задействовано более 50 самолетов бомбардировочной и истребительной авиации ЗВО. В течение недели экипажи МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, Су-34, а также различных модификациях Су-27 выполняли боевые стрельбы, пуски управляемых ракет и ряд элементов воздушного боя.
> 
> Кроме того, летчики ЗВО отработали задачи по переброске авиационной и наземной техники, летного и инженерно-технического состава на оперативные аэродромы с выполнением мероприятий маскировки, радиоэлектронного подавления подразделений ПВО условного противника.
> 
> Также в места постоянной дислокации возвращен инженерно-технический состав, техника и наземное спецоборудование для обеспечения полетов боевых самолетов на необорудованных аэродромах.
> 
> По итогам боевых стрельб, после разбора всех этапов учения квалификационной комиссией ЗВО, все молодые летчики получили допуск к несению боевого дежурства по охране воздушного пространства Российской Федерации.

----------


## алтын

фоторепортаж с учений
Лётно-тактические учения армейской авиации ВВО в Приморском крае - Smit_Smitty LJ




> В Приморье завершились лётно-тактические учения с летными экипажами армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, базирующейся в Хабаровском и Приморском краях. По замыслу учения пилоты Ка-52 и Ми-8 АМТШ Черниговской авиабазы совершили перелёт на один из запасных аэродромов на юге Приморья, а их коллеги из Хабаровского авиасоединения перебазировались на Черниговский аэродром.Помимо этого экипажи вертолетов обеспечили десантирование подразделений Приморской бригады ВДВ.

----------


## алтын

фоторепортаж с учений



Учения Ладога-2016: vector_force




> В конце марта над акваторией Ладожского озера состоялось ставшее уже традиционным летно-тактическое учение истребительной авиации Западного военного округа «Ладога-2016».

----------


## алтын

266-й штурмовой авиаполк восстановлен?








> *Летчики штурмовой авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО)* уничтожили колонны бронетехники условного противника на полигоне в Бурятии в рамках летного тактического учения.
> Об этом сообщили сегодня (28 марта) ТАСС в пресс-службе округа.
> 
> «В ходе практического этапа учения пилоты штурмовиков Су-25СМ «Грач» выполнили практическое бомбометанию на полигоне «Мухор-Кондуй», - уточнил начальник пресс-службы ВВО Александр Гордеев.
> 
> *Совершено более 20 самолетовылетов с аэродрома в Забайкальском крае.* Военные летчики отработали задачи по преодолению зоны противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) условного противника и нанесению бомбовых ударов в заданные квадраты. «Были уничтожены наземные цели, имитирующие колонны и скопления бронетехники условного противника», - добавили в ВВО.


Подробнее: Пилоты Су-25СМ «Грач» выполнили бомбометание в Бурятии | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»


Аэродром "Степь" в Забайкальском крае обещали в этом году открыть

----------


## AndyK

> Подробнее: Пилоты Су-25СМ «Грач» выполнили бомбометание в Бурятии | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»


СМ-ы в Черниговке

----------


## алтын

> Владивосток, 30 марта, PrimaMedia. Военный самолет Су-25 упал днем 30 марта на частный сектор в приморском селе Черниговка. Сообщается, что летчику удалось катапультироваться. Однако на месте падения могли быть люди. По неподтвержденной информации, есть минимум двое пострадавших. На место выехала скорая и представители других экстренных служб, сообщает РИА PrimaMedia.
> 
> Как сообщили в Черниговской районной больнице, на место падения выехала скорая, но пока медикам не удалось объективно оценить обстановку. Очевидцы сообщают о взрывах и о столбе черного дыма в районе падения. Местные жители уточняют, что самолет упал в районе бани.


Подробнее: СРОЧНО: Военный самолет упал на частный сектор в Приморье




> Владивосток, 30 марта, PrimaMedia. Пилот штурмовика Су-25, потерпевшего крушение в Приморье 30 марта, успел катапультироваться. Самолет на глазах местных жителей внезапно, без видимых причин, стал терять высоту и рухнул на частный огород, задев при этом соседние постройки. Место падения сейчас оцеплено, специалисты пытаются ликвидировать пожар, сообщает РИА PrimaMedia.
> 
> – Самолет летел и вдруг ни с того ни с сего начал падать, – сообщили очевидцы. – Сейчас место оцеплено, туда никого не пускают, там до сих пор тушат пожар. Но вроде бы людей там не было. Все, кто был рядом, видели, как пилот катапультировался.


Подробнее: Пилот потерпевшего крушение в Приморье самолета успел катапультироваться

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

> ПОЛИГОН АШУЛУК (АСТРАХАНСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ), 30 марта. /ТАСС/. Зенитные ракетные комплексы С-300ПС, сверхзвуковые истребители МиГ-31 и радиотехнический полк заступили на боевое дежурство на полигоне Ашулук (Астраханская область) и на аэродроме Приволжский (16 км от Астрахани). Об этом передает корреспондент ТАСС с места событий.
> "На боевое дежурство в Астраханской области заступила смешанная группировка. На Приволжском аэродроме - истребительный и авиационный полк, который оснащен МиГ-31, на полигоне Ашулук - радиотехнический полк и зенитный ракетный полк, который оснащен ЗРК С-300ПС", - рассказал ТАСС начальник управления противовоздушной обороны - заместитель командующего войсками 14 армии ВВС и ПВО по противовоздушной обороне Андрей Щемелев.
> Более 400 военнослужащих и 160 единиц техники перебазированы в Астраханскую область из Красноярского края, Самарской и Саратовской области. "С-300 совершили марш на новые боевые позиции в незнакомой местности. Это происходит в рамках совместных учений Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), которые начались 4 марта. Сначала полки были приведены боевую готовность "полная", затем передислоцированы вместе с истребителями и ЗРК С-300ПС. Сегодня начинается третий основной этап - боевая стрельба", - добавил Щемелев.
> В учении участвуют два звена истребителей МиГ-31, восемь пусковых комплексов С-300ПС. "Планируется воздушный бой, боевая работа по реальным целым на разных высотах. Зенитчики, летчики и РЭБ работают во взаимодействии", - резюмировал Щемелев.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - С-300ПС и истребители МиГ-31 заступили на боевое дежурство в Астраханской области

----------


## алтын

> ЧИТА, 30 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Илья Баринов/. Вертолетчики авиабазы армейской авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированной в Забайкальском крае, начал мониторинг наиболее пожароопасных районов региона.
> "В мониторинговых полетах ежедневно задействовано около десяти вертолетов Ми-24 и Ми-8АМТШ. В случае обнаружения очагов возгораний или задымлений летчики будут оперативно доводить информацию до дежурной смены территориального центра управления общевойсковой армии ВВО в Забайкальском крае", - сообщил начальник пресс-службы округа полковник Александр Гордеев.
> Мониторинг проходит в Читинском, Карымском и Балейском районах, он проводится в ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов.
> Во вторник врио первого вице-премьера правительства Забайкальского края Александр Кулаков сообщил журналистам, что на постоянном дежурстве в регионе находится один вертолет МЧС, а при необходимости по два вертолета могут предоставить региональные УМВД и УФСБ.
> По словам Кулакова, лесных пожаров на территории края нет, однако в регионе отмечены случаи неконтролируемых отжигов травы, в том числе, вблизи населенных пунктов.
> 21 марта врио губернатора региона Наталья Жданова ввела в Забайкалье режим повышенной готовности и особый противопожарный режим для предупреждения природных пожаров.
> В 2015 году леса в Забайкалье горели с середины марта, потушить их удалось лишь в середине августа. Ущерб от пожаров, по предварительным подсчетам, составил 427,9 млн рублей. Около 3,6 млн кубометров леса сгорело или было повреждено. Огонь уничтожил 174 жилых дома, 562 человека остались без крова, 48 пострадали, десять погибли. Почти все пожары в регионе произошли по вине людей.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Происшествия - Армейская авиация начала мониторинг пожароопасных районов в Забайкалье

----------


## алтын

> КУБИНКА, (Московская область), 30 марта. /ТАСС/. Летчики авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи" на истребителях Су-27 совершат пуски ракет "воздух-воздух" над полигоном "Ладога" в ходе боевой подготовки. Об этом журналистам рассказал ведущий летчик авиагруппы полковник Андрей Алексеев.
> "Авиагруппа "Русские витязи" готовится осуществить пуски управляемых ракет над полигоном "Ладога". Это один из наиболее сложных видов боевого применения", - сказал офицер.
> Как пояснили в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ, четыре самолета из состава авиагруппы будут осуществлять стрельбы. Пятый самолет выступит в роли постановщика мишени. Истребитель Су-27 с высоты 11 тысяч метров сбросит мишень, которая представляет собой яркий "факел", снижающийся под куполом парашюта.
> "Задача летчика - захватить в прицел мишень и осуществить пуск управляемой ракеты малой дальности "воздух-воздух" Р-73. Каждый летчик из состава группы выполнит по два пуска, днем и ночью, в простых и сложных метеоусловиях", - сообщили в военном ведомстве.
> Пуски ракет будут производиться с высоты девяти, восьми и семи тысяч метров. Результаты стрельб будут фиксироваться средствами объективного контроля на борту каждого самолета, которые при посадке расшифровывают для оценки действий летчика.
> "В рамках боевой подготовки летчики авиагрупп производят пуски по воздушным целям не менее раза в год", - добавили в Минобороны РФ.
> Авиагруппа высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи", базирующаяся в подмосковной Кубинке, в начале апреля отметит 25-летие со дня создания. Это единственная авиагруппа в мире, выполняющая сложнейшие элементы пилотажа на тяжелых истребителях Су-27. От обычных строевых самолетов их отличает только окраска.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиагруппа "Русские витязи" выполнит стрельбы над "Ладогой"

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

> Экипажи нескольких десятков военных самолетов и вертолетов в ЮВО приступили к военным учениям на полигонах в Республике Крым, Астраханской области и Краснодарском крае, в ходе которых они выполнят множество боевых задач, сообщает пресс-служба Южного военного округа. 
> 
> Летчики на фронтовых бомбардировщиках Су-24 и Су-34 нанесут удары по замаскированным пунктам управления и живой силе условного противника.
> 
> Истребители Су-30СМ совершат перехват крылатых ракет, истребителей условного противника и поразят их при помощи ракет класса «воздух-воздух».
> 
> Экипажи вертолетов Ми-35, Ка-52 и Ми-28 проведут разведку и уничтожат наземные объекты «врага», а на Ми-8АМТШ будут доставлены боеприпасы на поле боя в условиях боевых действий.
> 
> Всего в учениях примет участие 2000 пилотов, бортовых и наземных специалистов, а также около 90 единиц авиационной военной техники.


Боевая авиация РФ уничтожит условного противника в ЮВО - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## KURYER

Модернизированный МиГ-31 будет на вооружении ВКС до 2028 года



> Модернизированный МиГ-31 будет находиться на вооружении ВКС России до 2028 года, сообщил глава делегации Объединенной авиационной корпорации (ОАК) на выставке в Чили FIDAE-2016 Сергей Коротков.
> "К 2028 году истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 закончит свое существование. Чисто физически", — сказал Коротков.
> По его словам, модернизацию самолетов нельзя производить вечно. "Пока у нас есть время, чтобы создать новый самолет на замену", — сказал глава делегации.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

> Грядущее 25-летие элитная пилотажная группа «Русские витязи» встречает стрельбой ракетами «воздух-воздух» впервые в своей истории.
> 
> С подмосковной авиабазы в Кубинке истребители направились на полигон Ладога в Карелии.  Один из пятерки истребителей Су-27 сбрасывает мишени с высоты 11 тысяч метров. Целями для пилотов являются  яркие факелы, спускающиеся на парашютах.
> 
> Контролировать стрельбу будет специальная аппаратура, установленная на борту каждого самолета. После окончания тренировки ее данные будут расшифрованы, и каждый военный летчик получит оценку.


«Русские витязи» открыли прицельный огонь - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## алтын

> Вертолетчики базы армейской авиации "Толмачево" Центрального военного округа отрабатывают на Шиловском полигоне боевые навыки, об этом сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на пресс-службу ЦВО.
> В тренировках участвуют эскадрильи на вертолетах Ми-8АМТШ-В и Ми-24. Отрабатываются задачи по уничтожению наземных и воздушных целей из артиллерийского и бомбардировочного вооружения, а также ведение воздушной разведки, уничтожение воздушных и наземных судов условного противника из 30 мм пушек ГШ-30 и пулеметов ПКТ, пуском НАР, а также бомбометание дневными ориентирно-сигнальными авиабомбами ДОСАБ-100.
> Планируется, что вертолётчики совершат более 50 выпусков.


Вести.Ru: Вертолётчики проводят стрельбы на полигоне под Новосибирском

----------


## алтын

> На Кубани начались летно-тактические учения. Экипажи боевых машин СУ-24 и Су-34 проведут прицельное бомбометание по замаскированным объектам и живой силе условного противника. Экипажи вертолетов разных типов сосредоточатся на разведке и также огневом поражении целей.

----------


## алтын

островских вертолётчиков мало в масс-медиа. Вот немножко в ролике мелькают

----------


## KURYER

Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-26 потерпел аварию во время взлета с аэродрома в Ростовской области



> Комиссия Минобороны РФ расследует причины аварии военно-транспортного самолета Ан-26 в Ростовской области, которая произошла в минувший вторник, сообщил в четверг источник в силовых структурах региона.
>        "Во время взлета самолета экипаж услышал громкий хлопок в районе правого двигателя, после чего сработала сигнализация "Пожар правого". Летчики немедленно приняли меры к прекращению разбега и смогли остановить самолет в пределах взлетно-посадочной полосы", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        По его словам, несмотря на то, что сработала система пожаротушения, правый двигатель полностью сгорел. Винт и редуктор во время аварии оторвало. Экипаж при этом не пострадал, на земле разрушений нет.
>        "Решением командования полеты самолетов Ан-26 и Ан-30 приостановлены до особых указаний", - сказал источник.
>        Он отметил, что в аварийной обстановке экипаж действовал исключительно грамотно и хладнокровно.
>        "По предварительным данным, во время разбега самолета на правом двигателе оторвалась одна из лопастей винта, в результате чего произошла разбалансировка, двигатель разрушился и загорелся", - сказал собеседник агентства.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

> Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-26 потерпел аварию во время взлета с аэродрома в Ростовской области
>    "Решением командования полеты самолетов Ан-26 и Ан-30 приостановлены до особых указаний", - сказал источник.
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Позавчера анонсировали показ репортажа с бомбометаний Ан-26 в Лен.области , а не показали. Так вот в чем причина

----------


## алтын

> Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-26 потерпел аварию во время взлета с аэродрома в Ростовской области
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК







Военный самолёт Ан-26 загорелся при взлёте в Ростове-на-Дону - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Fencer

> Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-26 потерпел аварию во время взлета с аэродрома в Ростовской области
> ИСТОЧНИК


Вот этот Ан-26РТ ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## алтын

> ПОЛИГОН АШУЛУК (Астраханская область), 1 апреля. / ТАСС/. Сверхзвуковые истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 БМ разыграли воздушный бой с истребителями МиГ-29 в небе Астраханской области в рамках совместных тактических учений.
> "В рамках учений один из основных розыгрышей авиации - это воздушный бой МиГ-31 БМ. В качестве условного противника выступали истребители МиГ-29, которые имитировали нападение на военную базу. Все истребители взлетали с аэродрома Приволжский (Астраханская область), а затем условные противники встречались в небе на высоте 7-8 тыс. метров над полигоном Ашулук", - рассказал ТАСС пилот истребителя МиГ-31 БМ Владимир Суржик.
> В воздушном бою участвовали 12 истребителей - шесть сверхзвуковых перехватчиков МиГ-31 БМ и шесть истребителей четвертого поколения МиГ-29. "Это была борьба на летное мастерство пилотов и штурманов. Все перехватчики должны были сработать в связке. Результаты воздушного боя определят в результате объективного контроля съемок с видеомониторов, прицельно индикаторных средств. Отдел объективного контроля будет оценивать действия каждого истребителя", - добавил Суржик.
> Действия проходят в рамках совместных учений ЦВО в Астраханской области, куда перебазированы авиационный истребительный, зенитный ракетный и радиотехнический полки. На полигоне Ашулук и аэродроме Приволжский с 29 марта началась активная фаза учений - боевые стрельбы, воздушный бой и перехват сигналов условного противника. В учениях задействованы более 400 военнослужащих, 160 единиц техники, в том числе 7 истребителей МиГ-31, восемь пусковых комплексов С-300 ПС, новые комплексы РЭБ "Москва".


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Сверхзвуковые истребители МиГ-31 устроили воздушный бой с МиГ-29 в небе под Астраханью

----------


## алтын

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - МиГ-31 и МиГ-29 провели воздушные бои в небе под Астраханью

Совместные тактические учения 14-й армии ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа - в фотогалерее ТАСС

несколько фоточек

----------


## Pilot

Витязи 30 пускали ракеты по М6. вот фотки.  https://goo.gl/photos/iMxtJLiCZJWKgduf6
На одной из фото есть дымы России :))) Су-25 уже дорабатывают для дымов

----------


## алтын

> На полуостров с рабочим визитом приехал заместитель председателя Правительства России Дмитрий Рогозин. Вместе с Главой Крыма Сергеем Аксёновым он проверил работу Севастопольского авиационного завода. На встрече обсуждали проблемы загрузки предприятий оборонно-промышленного комплекса.

----------


## алтын

> В рамках выполнения государственного оборонного заказа ГОЗ 2016-2018  Министерство обороны Российской Федерации и ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут», входящее в состав Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации заключили контракт на поставку Воздушно-космическим силам России многоцелевых истребителей
> Су-30СМ.
> 
> Государственный контракт на поставку подписали заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов и президент ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» Олег Демченко.
> 
> В соответствии с условиями контракта до конца 2018 года в ВКС будут переданы более 30 многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ.
> 
> Су-30СМ является сверхманевренным многофункциональным истребителем для завоевания господства в воздухе поколения «4++». Истребители поставляются в Минобороны России с 2012 года в интересах Воздушно-космических сил и Военно-Морского Флота.


Минобороны России и Корпорация «Иркут» заключили новый контракт на поставку самолетов Су-30СМ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## ОБУ

Более 30 это 36?

----------


## алтын

> Вертолетный полк, дислоцированный в Краснодарском крае, в этом году получит на вооружение два десятка новейших многоцелевых вертолетов Ка-52.

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня исполняется 25 лет авиационной группе высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

ПАО "Туполев" передало очередной Ту-95МС ВКС России



> Обновленный турбовинтовой стратегический ракетоносец после модернизации поступил в Воздушно-космические силы РФ 4 апреля 2016 года. 
> В рамках государственного контракта на самолете выполнены доработки по бюллетеням промышленности. 
> Специалисты ПАО «Туполев» постоянно осуществляют работы по поддержанию боеспособности находящихся в строю ВКС России самолетов Дальней авиации в части оснащения авиационного комплекса новыми более эффективными и перспективными самолетными системами.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

> ПЕТРОПАВЛОВСК-КАМЧАТСКИЙ, 6 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Елена Верещака/. Интенсивность полетов морской авиации увеличилась на авиабазе войск и сил на северо-востоке России, дислоцированной на Камчатке.
> Она проводится в рамках плановой подготовки командиров летных экипажей, сообщил начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Восточного военного округа Роман Мартов.
> "В плановой подготовке задействованы молодые командиры экипажей самолетов истребительной авиации МиГ-31 и противолодочных самолетов Ил-38. Они отрабатывают различные учебно-боевые задачи, совершенствуя навыки полетов под руководством инструкторов", - сообщил Роман Мартов.
> В частности, командиры истребителей МиГ-31 проводят отработку приемов ведения воздушного боя с применением наступательных и оборонительных боевых маневров на различных высотах. А экипажи самолетов противолодочной авиации Тихоокеанского флота осуществляют полеты на ближний и дальний радиус, маршруты которых проходят над нейтральными водами Тихого океана и Арктики. При этом, попутно проводится проверка готовности инженерно- технического состава и наземных служб.




ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - На Камчатке увеличена интенсивность полетов морской авиации

----------


## KURYER

Замечательное интервью с командиром эскадрильи МИГ-31 Сергеем Кодерле и фоторепортаж из Елизово -> ИНТЕРВЬЮ

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны получило в рамках государственного оборонного заказа еще два вертолета Ми-8, предназначенные для радиоэлектронной борьбы...

Минобороны России получило еще два вертолета Ми-8 для войск РЭБ - AEX.RU

----------


## алтын

> Летные экипажи истребительного авиаполка ЮВО получили допуск к несению боевого дежурства по противовоздушной обороне на юге страны
> 
> Около 20 летных экипажей истребительного авиационного полка Южного военного округа, базирующегося в Ростовской области, получили допуск к несению боевого дежурства по противовоздушной обороне на юге страны.
> 
> В связи с этим летчики на новых многофункциональных истребителях Су-30СМ совершили перелет на военный аэродром в Астраханской области.
> 
> На полигоне Ашулук в ходе тренировки пилоты отработали перехват воздушных целей.
> 
> Каждый из летных экипажей выполнил пуски управляемых ракет класса «воздух-воздух» средней и малой дальности по воздушным мишеням, имитирующим истребители и крылатые ракеты условного противника.
> ...


http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2082319@egNews

----------


## алтын

> На морском десантном полигоне Клерк в Приморском крае прошли учения морской пехоты ТОФ и мотострелковой бригады ВВО:

----------


## алтын

> ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 7 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Никулина/. Второй отборочный этап окружного конкурса "Авиадартс-2016" начался на аэродроме Центральная Угловая под Владивостоком и на базовых аэродромах в Приморье, в нем участвуют более 20 экипажей, сообщил ТАСС представитель пресс-службы Восточного военного округа (ВВО) Роман Мартов.
> "В конкурсе принимают участие экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 и Ми-8АМТШ, фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24, истребителей Су-35С и Су-30СМ, прибывших из Хабаровского, Забайкальского и Приморского краёв. В течение трёх дней экипажи боевых машин выполнят задачи воздушной разведки и навигации, фигуры сложного пилотажа в составе пар", - сказал Мартов.
> По его словам, летчикам предстоит отработать боевое применение ракетно-бомбового вооружения по целям на точность, преодолеть систему ПВО условного противника, провести боевые стрельбы по наземным целям ракетно-пушечным вооружением на различных дистанциях. Также победа будет зависеть от теоретических знаний и уровня физической подготовки пилотов.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Более 20 экипажей соревнуются на отборочном этапе конкурса "Авиадартс-2016" в Приморье

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

> На морском десантном полигоне Клерк в Приморском крае прошли учения морской пехоты ТОФ и мотострелковой бригады ВВО:

----------


## алтын

> Телеканал «Звезда» публикует уникальные кадры летно-тактических учений эскадрильи истребителей МиГ-29СМТ Западного военного округа на одном из полигонов в Курской области.
> 
> Поднятые по тревоге экипажи самолетов в считанные минуты совершили парные взлеты и вышли в район выполнения учебно-боевой задачи, где им были переданы координаты и маршрут движения условного противника, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа Игорь Мугинов.
> 
> «Огнем неуправляемых ракет «Воздух-Земля» и 30-мм авиационной пушки ГШ-301 колонна боевой техники была полностью уничтожена», - сообщил он.
> 
> Он отметил, что заход на цель летчики выполнили с высоты более восьми тысяч метров, что позволило незаметно для противника выйти на дистанцию применения средств авиационного поражения.
> 
> В учении принимают участие свыше 10 самолетов МиГ-29СМТ и около 100 военнослужащих инженерно-технического и летного состава.


Истребители МиГ-29СМТ расстреляли колонну техники «противника» - уникальные кадры из кабины пилота - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня исполняется 25 лет авиационной группе высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Русским Витязям 25!

----------


## алтын

IMG_5017.JPG

фоторепортаж
«Черные береты» прорвали береговую оборону «противника» в Приморье - НА ТИХООКЕАНСКОМ РУБЕЖЕ



> Мотострелки и морские пехотинцы  155-й бригады Тихоокеанского флота при поддержке авиации провели учения на полигоне Клерк в Приморье, в ходе которых прорвали береговую оборону условного противника.

----------


## LansE293

*К 2017 году планируется создать многофункциональную нашлемную систему дополненной реальности для летчиков*
Министерство образования и науки выдало грант в 37,5 млн рублей на разработку многофункциональной нашлемной системы дополненной реальности для летчиков. Исполнителями проекта выбран Московский авиационный институт и российская самолетостроительная Корпорация «МиГ». Как сообщил «Известиям» вице-президент объединенной авиастроительной корпорации по инновациям Сергей Коротков, «МиГ» и МАИ создадут новые принципы и алгоритмы отображения прогнозной информации. Технология позволит расширить круг задач пилотирования и сделать более безопасной работу летчиков в условиях дозаправки в воздухе, при огибании рельефа местности на малых высотах, в режиме взлета и посадки на авианосец, сверхкороткую полосу, а также в сложных метеоусловиях и горной местности.

В 2015 году на аэрокосмическом салоне МАКС Рязанский приборный завод продемонстрировал нашлемную систему целеуказания и индикации (НСЦИ-В) для Ми-28НМ. В РПКБ работают над подобной системой для истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50.
Новейшая нашлемная система целеуказания и индикации разработки КРЭТ входит в состав оборудования Ми-28НМ – обновленной версии ударного вертолета Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник». 


Читайте далее: Пилотов истребителей отправят в виртуальную реальность - Известия

----------


## ОБУ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RfYo1O8gnM8
Авиадартс в ЦУ

----------


## Djoker

> *Ударные вертолеты Ми-24 в Забайкалье станут недосягаемы для ПЗРК*
> 
> *Воздушные судна оснастят индивидуальными комплексами радиоэлектронной борьбы "Витебск"*
> 
> МОСКВА, 7 апреля. /ТАСС/. Ударные вертолеты Ми-24 авиационной базы в Забайкальском крае до конца 2016 года планируется оснастить индивидуальными комплексами радиоэлектронной борьбы "Витебск", сообщил ТАСС начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа Александр Гордеев.
> 
> "Все эскадрильи вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ авиационной базы оборудовали индивидуальными комплексами радиоэлектронной борьбы "Витебск". До конца 2016 года данной системой также планируется оснастить ударные вертолеты Ми-24, входящие в состав авиабазы", - сказал он.
> 
> Вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" составляют половину штатной численности техники авиабазы. Ранее сообщалось, что комплексами "Витебск" планируется оснастить "Терминаторы" всего Восточного военного округа.
> ...


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Ударные вертолеты Ми-24 в Забайкалье станут недосягаемы для ПЗРК

----------


## алтын

> Новейшие истребители Су-30СМ заступили на боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне южных рубежей России.
> 
> Ранее летные экипажи прошли комплексное обучение и получили допуск к несению боевого дежурства. Для этого около 20 групп совершили перелет на новых истребителях, направляясь в Астраханскую область.
> 
> Там на полигоне Ашулук военнослужащие выполнили задачи по перехвату воздушных целей, а также осуществили пуски ракет класса «воздух-воздух» средней и малой дальности по мишеням.


Истребители Су-30СМ заступили на боевое дежурство по ПВО на юге РФ - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## алтын

> Истребители Су-30СМ заступили на боевое дежурство по ПВО на юге РФ - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## алтын

> В Тверской области стартовали учения экипажей армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО).

----------


## алтын

> Курс на миллеровскую авиабазу. 31-й авиационный истребительный полк получил 20 новейших самолетов Су-30СМ. Теперь подразделение полностью укомплектовано машинами последнего поколения, до этого здесь летали на стареньких «МиГах».
> Пилоты уже прошли теоретическое и практическое переобучение для использования новой техники и готовы заступить на боевое дежурство. Су-30 СМ — многофункциональный сверхманевренный истребитель с изменяемым вектором тяги. Самолет имеет новейшее бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование и широкий арсенал высокоточного вооружения классов «воздух-воздух» и «воздух-поверхность». По мнению руководства ВКС России, такие самолеты в разы увеличат боевую мощь воздушных войск.
> «Возможности самолета практически безграничны, это касается временных параметров, возможностей прицела, оружия, которое используется на этом самолете. Он с двойным управлением, потому что в современном воздушном бою достаточно сложно справиться с тем объемом информации и действиями, которые необходимо делать при выборе варианта оружия, способов боевых действий», — комментирует командующий четвертой армией ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа Виктор Севостьянов.


20 новейших истребителей получила авиабаза в Миллерово | ГТРК "Дон-ТР" — DONTR.RU

----------


## алтын

> Авиаполк Западного военного округа, дислоцированный в Карелии, получил звено многоцелевых истребителей четвертого поколения Су-27-CМ.
> 
> Самолеты оснащены станцией радиолокации последнего поколения, новой системой наведения и вооружением, которое позволяет атаковать наземные и морские цели при любой погоде. Корпус выполнен из титановых сплавов с увеличенным пространством для пилота.
> 
> Летный состав уже прошел переобучение и приступил к плановым полетам. До конца года в Западном военном округе ждут еще свыше 20 единиц техники - истребители Су-35, *бомбардировщики Су-34* и ударные вертолеты Ми-28 «Ночной охотник».


Авиаполк в Карелии пополнился многоцелевыми истребителями Су-27-СМ - Телеканал «Звезда»

А куда ещё Су-34? Воронежцы вроде укомплектованы.

----------


## алтын

> ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 12 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Никулина/. Бомбардировочная авиация смешанного авиационного соединения Восточного военного округа (ВВО) с помощью корректируемых авиабомб уничтожила "аэродромы противника" во время ночного летного тактического учения в Хабаровском крае, сообщил  ТАСС начальник пресс-службы ВВО полковник Александр Гордеев.
> "В ходе учения экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М2 отработали порядок действий в нештатных ситуациях, элементы маневрирования и уклонения от атак истребительной авиации, задачи по преодолению зоны ПВО условного противника на высотах от максимальных до сверхмалых", - сообщил Гордеев, уточнив, что в маневрах участвовали около 30 экипажей, инженерно-технический состав и наземные диспетчерские службы.
> В завершающей стадии учения летчики с помощью корректируемых авиабомб уничтожили наземные цели, имитирующие командные пункты и аэродромы условного противника. Задачи выполнялись как одиночными бомбардировщиками, так и в составе эскадрильи.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Бомбардировщики ВВО в ночных условиях уничтожили "аэродромы противника" в Хабаровском крае

----------


## алтын

> Совместная воздушно-огневая конференция руководящего состава Воздушно-космических сил России и Военно-воздушных сил и войск противовоздушной обороны Республики Беларусь начала работу на базе читинского соединения ПВО Восточного военного округа на полигоне Телемба. Оперативно-тактическая авиация нанесёт удары по наземным целям условного противника с использованием ракетно-бомбового и пушечного вооружения, перехватит воздушные цели а также запустит управляемые ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" по цели, имитирующей полет крылатой ракеты. Расчёты зенитных ракетных систем С-300 и С-400 отработают практические пуски ракет по мишеням, имитирующим различные классы целей. Управление самолётами в воздухе, распределение целей и наведение на воздушные мишени истребителей будет с самолёта дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и сопровождения А-50. К выполнению задач будут привлечены более 10 экипажей самолётов Ту-95МС, Су-30СМ и воздушный пункт управления А-50. Кроме военнослужащих, на конференцию привлекаются представители научно-исследовательских институтов Минобороны России, предприятий и организаций оборонно-промышленного комплекса РФ. Конференция завершится 14 апреля 2016 года.


ГТРК Чита - Воздушно-огневая конференция России и Белоруссии начала работу в Забайкалье

----------


## алтын

> В город где живут и работают самолеты приехали на экскурсию школьники. Произошло данное событие в Твери, на территории военной части, где расположен Мигаловский аэродром. Познавательный заезд патриотически настроенной детворы был приурочен к 100-летию со Дня рождения героического и можно, даже сказать, легендарного летчика времен Советского Союза Алексея Маресьева.


Экскурсия для школьников на аэродром Мигалово (видео) |

----------


## алтын

новый Миг-29К для ейского полка?

МиГ-29 на юг - Авиаголоволомки




> Вчера с Луховиц (завод РСК "МиГ") на юг ушёл очередной МиГ-29 . Набор эшелона 330 на BUTRI . На Ейск пошёл , скорее всего.

----------


## Djoker

Су-30СМ с АКУ-170Е в Домне:


Фотогалерея

----------


## алтын

Пилотажная группа «Русь» над Гагаринским полем: лучшие моменты - Новости Саратова




> Над Гагаринским полем на праздновании Дня космонавтики выступила пилотажная группа «Русь» на самолетах Л-39 «Альбатрос». Данные реактивные  самолеты ВКС России используют в качестве учебно-тренировочных.
> 
> Летчики  продемонстрировали навыки высшего пилотажа, исполнив в тесном строю фигуры «мертвая петля Нестерова», «бочка» и многие другие элементы. Зрители увидели «сердце пронзенное стрелой» и «фонтан».
> 
> В состав группы входят: ведущий группы - Анатолий Марунько, ведомые - Николай Жеребцов, Михаил Колле, Николай Алексеев, Юрий Лукинчук.
> 
> Мы предлагаем вам посмотреть лучшие моменты выступления пилотажной группы.

----------


## Pilot

Русь не имеет отношения к ВКС ;)

----------


## алтын

> Русь не имеет отношения к ВКС ;)







"Альбатросы" в мобрезерве МО РФ (номерочки RF), значит отношение имеют.  :Tongue:  

ежели модераторы против, перенесу в другую ветку

----------


## Pilot

про базу на ЗФИ  Очередная командировка на ЗФИ. - samoletchik

----------


## KURYER

На Северном флоте проверили боеготовность противолодочных сил



> Сегодня в Баренцевом море проведено учение по проверке боеготовности противолодочных сил Северного флота. По легенде учения, в одном из полигонов боевой подготовки вблизи территориальных вод России обнаружена иностранная подводная лодка.
> 
> К действиям по внезапной вводной привлечены корабли Кольской флотилии разнородных сил и самолеты армии ВВС и ПВО Северного флота. В учении также задействованы и другие силы флота, планово выполняющие мероприятия боевой подготовки в Баренцевом море.
> В заданный район для отработки задач по поиску и слежению за иностранной подводной лодкой направлены противолодочные самолеты Ил-38 авиабазы армии ВВС и ПВО СФ, а также малые противолодочные корабли «Юнга» и «Снежногорск» Кольской флотилии разнородных сил Северного флота.
> - В ходе сегодняшнего учения основной акцент мы поставили на проверке готовности экипажей надводных кораблей Северного флота, планово занимающихся боевой подготовкой в море, решать внезапно возникшие задачи по защите национальных интересов России в ближней морской зоне, - отметил начальник управления боевой подготовки Северного флота контр-адмирал Олег Зверев, подводя предварительные итоги учения.
> Как сообщает Как сообщает начальник пресс-службы Северного флота капитан 1 ранга Вадим Серга, по завершению учения по поиску иностранной подводной лодки противолодочные силы Северного флота продолжат выполнять плановые задачи.
> Подобные внезапные проверки боеготовности дежурных сил СФ проводятся на Северном флоте регулярно. Во время предыдущих проверок высокую боевую готовность показали экипажи малых противолодочных кораблей «Юнга», «Брест», «Снежногорск», а также противолодочных самолетов Ил-38 и Ту-142 и вертолётов Ка-27.

----------


## Pilot

Российский ударный вертолет Ми-28Н, по предварительным данным, потерпел катастрофу в Сирии из-за ошибки пилотирования. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в штабе ВКС РФ.
"По предварительным выводам комиссии, причиной катастрофы Ми-28Н в Сирии стал человеческий фактор", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он уточнил, что "комиссия рассматривает все версии произошедшего, включая техническую неисправность", и полную картину авиационного происшествия можно будет установить только после считывания информации с бортовых самописцев вертолета.
"Во вторник на месте падения российского Ми-28Н в районе Хомса найдены речевой и параметрический самописцы. Их состояние позволяет извлечь содержащуюся в них информацию. "Черные ящики" Ми-28Н оправлены в Москву", - рассказал источник.
Осмотр обломков вертолета, отметил собеседник агентства, подтвердил отсутствие обстрела с земли: никаких пробоин не обнаружено. "Вертолет упал в районе, подконтрольном правительственным войскам Сирии. На борту машины был боекомплект ракет, который не сдетонировал при падении", - добавил он.

----------


## алтын

Стало известно, какие самолеты примут участие в Параде 9 мая - Телеканал «Звезда»




> В день Победы над Москвой пролетит более 70 летательных аппаратов различных типов, от истребителей до стратегических бомбардировщиков и вертолетов, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
> 
> В данный момент в репетиции Парада Победы принимает участие более 100 самолетов и вертолетов, 71 из них - основной состав и около 40 - запасной.
> 
> «В едином воздушном строю в День Победы пролетят самолеты Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, Су-34, МиГ-29, МиГ-31, Ан-124-100, Ил-78, Ту-22МЗ, Ту-95, Ту-160, Су-35С и вертолеты Ми-8, Ми-26, Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ка-52», - говорится в сообщении Минобороны.
> 
> 
> 
> В ходе воздушного парада пилотажные группы «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» традиционно продемонстрируют знаменитый «Кубинский бриллиант» из пяти Су-27 и четырех МиГ-29 , а летчики Липецкого авиацентра покажут построение «Тактическое крыло» из 10 Су-34, Су-27 и Су-30СМ.
> ...

----------


## KURYER

Ой, экипаж "Дональда Кука" опять в шоке:

----------


## KURYER

Экипаж эскадренного миноносца "Дональд Кук" отмечает 12 апреля в Балтийском море

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Фотосессия от моряков ВМС США;-)))

----------


## Djoker

Ка-27


https://twitter.com/andrewtilghman/s...21066166546432

----------


## алтын

Липецкие новости




> В этом году Военно-воздушные силы России на Параде Победы будут представлять порядка 20 пилотажных групп со всей страны. 
> 
> Гул турбин сразу 20 военных самолетов. С аэродрома один за одним взлетают истребители и бомбардировщики. Курс - на тренировочный полигон в Алабино. Задача летчиков - собрать все пилотажные группы на маршруте в установленное время, а также при скорости 550 км/ч удерживать свои машины в общем потоке на высоте 250 метров. При этом расстояние между самолетами в группе не должно превышать 5 метров. 
> Аналогов липецкой пилотажной группы "Тактическое крыло" в мире нет. Она состоит из самолётов разных типов. Впервые в неё войдут сверхманёвренные многофункциональные истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35С. 
> 
> Все подробности - в сюжете телекомпании "Липецкое время".

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Pilot;134795]Российский ударный вертолет Ми-28Н, по предварительным данным, потерпел катастрофу в Сирии из-за ошибки пилотирования. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в штабе ВКС РФ.
"По предварительным выводам комиссии, причиной катастрофы Ми-28Н в Сирии стал человеческий фактор", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Сегодня "охотники" тренировку проигнорировали...

----------


## Fencer

> Липецкие новости


"В этом году Военно-воздушные силы России на Параде Победы будут представлять порядка *20* пилотажных групп со всей страны."
Не очепятка?

----------


## OKA

> Ой, экипаж "Дональда Кука" опять в шоке:


"Нам говорят-плагиат! 
А мы говорим- традиции!"  :Biggrin: 

"ВАШИНГТОН, 14 апр — РИА Новости, Алексей Богдановский. Российские военные самолеты пролетели над эсминцем США Donald Cook на высоте менее 30 метров, сообщило агентство Рейтер со ссылкой на военный источник в США.

Ранее европейское командование США (EUCOM) сообщило, что в течение двух дней российские самолеты пролетали близко к эсминцу Donald Cook, который проводил учения в Балтийском море в международных водах. По данным EUCOM, первый инцидент произошел в понедельник около 15.00 по местному времени, когда самолет Су-24 пролетел близко к эсминцу на небольшой высоте. На следующий день, как уточняет командование, к эсминцу несколько раз приближались вертолет Ка-27 и два самолета Су-24.

По словам источника агентства, в понедельник было проведено 20 пролетов над палубой эсминца на высоте менее чем 100 футов (около 30 метров) и на расстоянии менее 1000 ярдов (900 метров) от корабля.

Как уточнил собеседник агентства, во второй день самолеты пролетали еще ниже. На видео пролетающего истребителя, которое распространил Пентагон, один из американских моряков кричит, что самолет пролетает над палубой ниже уровня надстройки корабля.

"Российский самолет имитировал атаку (на эсминец — ред.) и не отвечал на предупреждения о безопасности на русском и английском языках", — заявили в EUCOM.

Комментариями российской стороны РИА Новости пока не располагает.

Два года назад, 13 апреля 2014 года, Пентагон уже сообщал о пролете российских самолетов над тем же эсминцем — в тот раз корабль США находился в Черном море."

РИА Новости Источник: Су-24 пролетали над эсминцем США на высоте менее 30 метров | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

> "В этом году Военно-воздушные силы России на Параде Победы будут представлять порядка *20* пилотажных групп со всей страны."
> Не очепятка?


Нет. Не высшего пилотажа...

----------


## алтын

> "В этом году Военно-воздушные силы России на Параде Победы будут представлять порядка *20* пилотажных групп со всей страны."
> Не очепятка?


не знаю  :Confused:

----------


## алтын

​Военно-воздушная академия в Воронеже опустела: офицеры и курсанты улетели на репетицию парада Победы



> Сотни часов чеканить шаг ради нескольких минут в самый памятный для страны день. Военно-воздушная академия в Воронеже опустела, свыше 800 её курсантов и офицеров улетели на столичный парад Победы. Подготовка к нему в Подмосковье идёт полным ходом. Кстати, академия ВВС участвует в главном параде уже шестой раз. Но в этом году впервые предстанет в другом статусе.


на видео есть авиатехника

----------


## AC

> "В этом году Военно-воздушные силы России на Параде Победы будут представлять порядка *20* пилотажных групп со всей страны."
> Не очепятка?


ИМХО просто пройдут 20 группами...

----------


## Let_nab

*В Минобороны назвали безопасным пролет Су-24 над американским эсминцем*

Экипажи самолетов Су-24 Воздушно-космических сил России при облете эсминца военно-морских сил США «Дональд Кук» в нейтральных водах Балтийского моря соблюдали все меры безопасности, заявил официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков.

«Обнаружив корабль в зоне визуальной видимости, российские летчики совершили отворот от него с соблюдением всех мер безопасности», — сказал генерал-майор журналистам в четверг.

Он уточнил, что 13 апреля маршрут полета российских самолетов проходил через район, где находился эсминец ВМС США «Дональд Кук», «примерно в 70 км от российской военно-морской базы».

«Откровенно говоря, — отметил генерал, — непонятна причина такой болезненной реакции наших американских коллег. В оперативной близости от российской военно-морской базы Балтийского флота принцип свободы судоходства эсминца США вовсе не отменяет принцип свободы воздухоплавания российских воздушных судов».

Генерал отметил, что 13 апреля экипажи самолетов Су-24 ВКС России выполняли плановые учебно-тренировочные полеты над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря.

«Все полеты самолетов российских ВКС выполняются строго в соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами», — подчеркнул Конашенков.

https://news.mail.ru/politics/25461550/?frommail=1


*Офицер объяснил отсутствие реакции «Дональда Кука» на Су-24*

Американский эсминец «Дональд Кук», над которым пролетели российские фронтовые ​бомбардировщики Су-24 и боевой вертолет, не применял оружие, поскольку действия российской авиации не представляли реальной угрозы.
Такое мнение в беседе с изданием Navy Times отставной офицер ВМС США Рик Хоффман (Rick Hoffman).

"...Мы же не воюем с Россией. Нельзя убивать людей просто потому, что они тебя раздражают." - Рик Хоффман отставной офицер ВМС США.

По его словам, если воздушное судно находится в пределах видимости и можно определить, что на нем нет вооружения, то экипажу корабля открывать огонь нет необходимости.

13 апреля CNN сообщил, что российские фронтовые ​бомбардировщики Су-24 и боевой вертолет пролетели над американским эсминцем «Дональд Кук», находящимся сейчас в Балтийском море. Опасные сближения зафиксировали в международных водах 10 и 12 апреля. Один из этих инцидентов сорвал взлет польского вертолета, который в этот момент готовился подняться с площадки эсминца в воздух. По информации телеканала, российские самолеты были без вооружения.

В Вашингтоне заявили, что данный инцидент «противоречит профессиональным нормам военных, действующих в непосредственной близости друг от друга в международных водах».

https://news.mail.ru/politics/25459999/

----------


## OKA

> ...В Вашингтоне заявили, что данный инцидент «противоречит профессиональным нормам военных, действующих в непосредственной близости друг от друга в международных водах»...


В чём проблема-то)) Обычная учёба)) В 70 км возле натовских баз, можно подумать другая реакция. 
Надо было ещё п\л рядом засветить , с берега какой-нибудь ПКР комплекс в "учебном" режиме запустить, и традиционно включить системы РЭБ)))

 

"Многоцелевой вертолёт Westland Lynx Королевских ВМС пролетает рядом с советским большим противолодочным кораблём пр 1134-А "Адмирал Нахимов".



Российские морские Су-24М снова облетают американский эсминец Donald Cook - bmpd

"Российского посла вызвали в МИД Польши из-за пролета Су-24 рядом с американским эсминцем

Посол Российской Федерации в Польше Сергей Андреев в срочном порядке вызван в МИД Польши после инцидента, связанного с пролетом российских бомбардировщиков Су-24 над американским эсминцем в Балтийском море. Глава польского ведомства Витольд Ващиковский заявил, что Польша и США совместно подумают над ответом на инцидент.

«К сожалению, мы уже длительное время наблюдаем такое провокационное поведение или российских самолетов, или подводных лодок, которые испытывают нашу оборонную систему, вопрос: с какой целью?» — передает сообщение министра «Эксперт» со ссылкой на польское радио.

Ранее представитель министерства обороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков заявил, что самолеты Воздушно-космических сил России совершают все полеты, соблюдая международные нормы.

Напомним, ранее Конашенков, комментируя заявления Соединенных Штатов об опасном пролете российского Су-24 рядом с эсминцем, заявил, что летчики ВКС России проводили полет в Балтийском море с соблюдением всех мер безопасности..."

​Российского посла вызвали в МИД Польши из-за пролета Су-24 рядом с американским эсминцем

Ах-ах, "испытывают.." )) Лицемеры хрЕновы.

----------


## Panda-9

> Экипажи самолетов Су-24 *Воздушно-космических сил* России при облете эсминца военно-морских сил США «Дональд Кук» в нейтральных водах Балтийского моря соблюдали все меры безопасности, заявил официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков.


Что-то мне подсказывает, что это не ВКС, а Морская авиация.

----------


## алтын

> На аэродроме Домна стартовали тренировочные полеты на Су-30СМ






Штурмовая эскадрилья "Монгольский арат" пока на аэродроме Домна.

----------


## KURYER

Объекты аэродрома "Елизово" на Камчатке будут сданы до конца мая - директор Спецстроя



> Директор Спецстроя Александр Волосов проинспектировал ход строительства объектов аэродрома совместного базирования "Елизово" в Петропавловск-Камчатском, который будет принимать как гражданские, так и военные самолеты, сообщает пресс-служба Спецстроя России.
>        А.Волосов осмотрел новую взлетно-посадочную полосу, ограждение аэропорта, основную аварийно-спасательную станцию и командно-диспетчерский пункт, оснащенный самым современным оборудованием.
>        "Работы ведутся в соответствии с согласованным с заказчиком планом завершения работ на объекте, обеспечивающим ввод реконструированной взлетно-посадочной полосы в эксплуатацию до 30 мая 2016 года", - доложил А.Волосову начальник Главного управления строительства дорог и аэродромов при Спецстрое России Александр Морин.
>        По его словам, в целом на объектах аэродрома общестроительные работы завершаются.
>        "По первому этапу работы сданы пассажирский перрон, места стоянок воздушных судов, рулежные дорожки, оснащенные светосигнальным оборудованием, введены в эксплуатацию. По второму этапу сданы командно-диспетчерский пункт, трансформаторная подстанция, котельная, теплотрасса, по которым до 18 апреля ожидается заключение Ростехнадзора. В командно-диспетчерском пункте специалисты АО "Концерн ВКО "Алмаз-Антей" выполнили монтаж активного оборудования, установлено необходимое программное обеспечение. Завершен монтаж оборудования управления воздушным движением. Диспетчеры аэропорта уже приступили к его изучению", - доложил А.Морин.
>        Также завершено устройство искусственной взлетно-посадочной полосы, установлено радиотехническое и свето-сигнальное оборудование, ведутся пуско-наладочные работы. В настоящее время проводится проверка Ростехнадзора на предмет выдачи заключения о соответствии.
>        Закончено строительство аварийно-спасательной станции, очистных сооружений и других обеспечивающих объектов, которые также предъявлены заказчику для ввода в эксплуатацию. Завершаются работы по устройству патрульной дороги и ограждения.
>        На совещании по итогам рабочей поездки А.Волосов отметил, что строительство объектов реконструкции аэродрома находится в завершающей стадии.
>        "Работы ведутся в соответствии с утвержденным заказчиком графиком. Проблемы, которые здесь были на начальном этапе, практически решены. Проведена очень большая работа, строительство идет круглосуточно. Степень готовности объектов позволяет нам сказать, что все задачи будут выполнены, и мы сможем обеспечить начало летной деятельности с нового аэродрома с 1 июня", - сказал А.Волосов, слова которого приводятся в сообщении.

----------


## L39aero

Так инфы о сдаче Степи(оловянной) вроде не было,с чего они тогда перелетят туда?и емнип Монгольский арат

----------


## Fencer

> и емнип Монгольский арат


Совершенно верно...

----------


## Pilot

Российская армия за три года получила 1250 новых и модернизированных летательных аппаратов - Минобороны

Москва. 15 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Предприятия оборонно-промышленного комплекса в 2013-2015 гг. передали российскому военному ведомству свыше 1200 новых самолетов и вертолетов, сообщил замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Несомненно, отечественная авиапромышленность на сегодняшний день добилась высоких показателей, и немалую роль в этом сыграла вовлеченность Минобороны России. За последние три года, в 2013-2015 годах мы от вас получили 250 новых самолетов, 300 вертолетов, 700 авиационных судов, прошедших серьезную модернизацию с ремонтом", - сказал замминистра, выступая в пятницу на третьем съезде авиастроителей России в подмосковном Жуковском.

Замминистра особо отметил надежность боевых машин, доказанную во время операции ВКС в Сирии.

"Прекрасно зарекомендовали себя совершенно новые модели - Су-30, Су-34, Су-35, которые по своим летно-техническим характеристикам не уступают, а во многом превосходят зарубежные аналоги", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

Говоря о планах по закупкам самолетов военно-транспортной авиации, замминистра отметил: "В следующем году ожидаем "подъема на крыло" легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112".

Вместе с тем Минобороны планирует получить новые самолеты-заправщики на базе Ил-76МД-90А. "Думаю, мы заключим контракт на заправщики, и тогда Ульяновску совсем будет хорошо", - заявил Ю.Борисов.

Продолжая тему развития тяжелой военно-транспортной авиации, замминистра сказал: "В ближайшее время нам с вами придется серьезно поработать над перспективным авиационным комплексом, я имею в виду сверхтяжелый транспортный самолет. Нам придется думать с вами, как создать в интересах, прежде всего, Минобороны, да и гражданского рынка, востребованный самолет".

"Авиастроители способны это сделать", - отметил Ю.Борисов.

Касаясь развития стратегической авиации, он отметил, что бомбардировщик Ту-160М2 "получился другой, с новыми возможностями и летно-техническими и ресурсными характеристиками". "И по боевому применению значительно выше, чем его прародитель. Все те новации, которые сегодня рождаются, должны воплотиться в следующей модели, которая придет на смену Ту-160 нового облика", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

Вместе с тем замминистра отметил, что Минобороны РФ, безусловно, не будет останавливать работы по разработке перспективного авиационного комплекса дальней авиации.

----------


## Pilot

Российские самолеты-разведчики улетели в Таджикистан искать "условные бандформирования"



Москва. 15 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Центральный военный округ (ЦВО) перебрасывает в Таджикистан самолсты разведывательной авиации Ан-30 и Су-24МР, а также беспилотные летательные аппараты для участия в специальном учении "Поиск-2016".

"Авиация выполнит полсты на разведку труднодоступных районов проведения учения: долин, кряжей, и перевалов, определит местонахождение и характер действий условных бандформирований, выявит координаты их базовых лагерей и полевых складов, а также проверит маскировку своих войск", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ЦВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу.

Самолсты будут базироваться в пригороде Душанбе на аэродроме Айни, где завершается развертывание совместных пунктов управления, программирование разведывательной аппаратуры.

Активная фаза совместного учения сил и средств разведки вооруженных сил государств-членов ОДКБ "Поиск - 2016" стартует 18 апреля. Российскую Федерацию представят органы управления, подразделения войсковой, специальной, радиоэлектронной, воздушной и других видов разведки, а также военнослужащие спецназа ЦВО и Воздушно-десантных войск, говорится в пресс-релизе

----------


## KURYER

Начались заводские наземные и летные испытания первого модернизированного самолета Ил-76МД-М



> В рамках этапа заводских наземных и летных испытаний первого модернизированного тяжелого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-М планируется провести испытания всех систем, которые были подвергнуты модернизации (пилотажно-навигационное, радиосвязное, светотехническое и бытовое оборудование, средства обороны).
> Проект модернизации самолета был разработан Авиационным комплексом им. С.В. Ильюшина в соответствии с тактико-техническим заданием, выданным Военно-воздушными силами РФ в целях модернизации парка стоящих на вооружении тяжелых военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76М и Ил-76МД. К разработке конструкторской документации привлекались специалисты ОАО «ЭМЗ им. В.М. Мясищева». Работы по модернизации были выполнены ОАО «Ил» на производственных мощностях компании в городе Жуковский. Устаревшее (снятое с производства) оборудование было заменено на современное. Назначенный срок службы самолета продлен с 30 до 40 лет.
> Первый полет первого модернизированного военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-М состоялся 28 февраля 2016 года. В первом полете самолет пилотировал экипаж под командованием шеф-пилота Авиационного комплекса им. С.В. Ильюшина Героя РФ, заслуженного летчика-испытателя РФ Николая Куимова. Полет был выполнен с аэродрома ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова в подмосковном городе Жуковский.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

все пилоты уже имеют боевой опыт в Сирии.




> Точность ракетно-бомбовых ударов и навыки пилотирования продемонстрировали челябинские летчики. На зауральском полигоне "Сафакулево" прошел отборочный этап крупнейших в стране авиационных спортивных состязаний. Почему для штурманов "Авиадартс" не просто рядовые соревнования и как становятся чемпионами? Правила необычного вида спорта изучил корреспондент ГТРК "Южный Урал" Альберт Мусин.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Российский истребитель *Су-27 вышел на перехват* американского самолета-разведчика *RC-135 в небе над Балтийским морем*. Об этом в субботу, 16 апреля 2016 г., сообщает телеканал CNN со ссылкой на представителя Европейского командования США Дэнни Эрнандеса.

По его данным, в четверг, 14 апреля 2016 г., Су-27 «выполнил агрессивный маневр», пролетев на расстоянии 50 футов (около 15 м) от RC-135. Эрнандес уточнил, что самолет-разведчик находился над нейтральными водами и не входил в российское воздушное пространство.

«Небезопасные и непрофессиональные действия одного пилота могут привести к ненужной эскалации напряженности между странами», — отметил представитель командования.

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/04/17/close/

----------


## алтын

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2083307@egNews







> В рамках реализации государственного оборонного заказа ГОЗ 2016-2018  Министерство обороны Российской Федерации и ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут», входящее в состав Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации, заключили контракт на поставку Воздушно-космическим силам России учебно-тренировочных самолетов Як-130.
> 
> Государственный контракт на поставку подписали заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов и президент ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» Олег Демченко.
> 
> В соответствии с условиями контракта до конца 2018 года в ВКС будут переданы 30 самолетов Як-130.

----------


## Антон

> Видео перехвата RC-135:


Это старое видео. Просто отзеркалили.

----------


## KURYER

> Это старое видео. Просто отзеркалили.


Разобрался. Вроде как с борта португальского "Ориона". Удалил.

----------


## алтын

отрывок из телепередачи Служу России от 17.04.2016






[more]

----------


## OKA

> Российский истребитель *Су-27 вышел на перехват* американского самолета-разведчика *RC-135 в небе над Балтийским морем*. Об этом в субботу, 16 апреля 2016 г., сообщает телеканал CNN со ссылкой на представителя Европейского командования США Дэнни Эрнандеса.
> 
> По его данным, в четверг, 14 апреля 2016 г., Су-27 «выполнил агрессивный маневр», пролетев на расстоянии 50 футов (около 15 м) от RC-135. Эрнандес уточнил, что самолет-разведчик находился над нейтральными водами и не входил в российское воздушное пространство.
> 
> «Небезопасные и непрофессиональные действия одного пилота могут привести к ненужной эскалации напряженности между странами», — отметил представитель командования.
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2016/04/17/close/



Перехват "в профессиoнальной манере"- наверное это значит сбить незаметно и уйти))) Летел себе самолёт-шпион, нагло и профессионально занимался мирной шпионской деятельностью, и вдруг исчез))




" МОСКВА, 17 апреля. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ опровергло информацию об опасном приближении 14 апреля российского самолета Су-27 к американскому самолету-разведчику в небе над Балтикой. Как заявил официальный представитель Минобороны генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков, полет российского самолета проходил строго в соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства.

"Информация зарубежных СМИ о якобы опасном приближении 14 апреля российского самолета Су-27 к американскому самолету-разведчику RC-135 в небе над Балтийским морем, не соответствуют действительности", - сказал Конашенков.

По его словам, в этот день дежурные силы ПВО над акваторией Балтийского моря обнаружили неизвестную воздушную цель, которая с большой скоростью направлялась к российской государственной границе. Для идентификации цели из состава дежурных сил авиации Балтийского флота был поднят истребитель Су-27, который совершив ее облет, определил объект как самолет-разведчик RC-135U ВВС США.

"После визуального контакта с российским самолетом Су-27, самолет-разведчик RC-135U изменил курс в противоположную от российской границы сторону. Весь полет российского самолета проходил строго в соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, никаких внештатных ситуаций не было", - подчеркнул Конашенков.

Хронология событий

Ранее телекомпания CNN сообщила, Су-27 якобы проследовал на расстоянии примерно 15 метров от RC-135.

Дополнительное внимание США уделяют случившемуся в связи с тем, что незадолго до этого имели место "небезопасные", по мнению Вашингтона, "контакты россиян с американским военным кораблем Donald Cook на Балтике, отметил представитель Пентагона. Кроме того, продолжал представитель военного ведомства, с точки зрения США, "в прошлом году неоднократно происходили инциденты, при которых российские военные самолеты настолько сближались с (американскими) летательными аппаратами или кораблями, что вызывало серьезную обеспокоенность по поводу безопасности". "И мы чрезвычайно озабочены любым таким поведением", - подчеркнул представитель Пентагона.

Как он заверил, RC-135 "действовал в международном воздушном пространстве и ни на каком этапе (своего полета) не вторгался на российскую территорию", то есть в воздушное пространство РФ. США полагают, что "такие небезопасные и непрофессиональные перехваты в воздухе потенциально чреваты нанесением серьезного вреда и телесных повреждений всем вовлеченным в них экипажам", заявил сотрудник Пентагона. Однако, отметил он, "еще более важно то, что небезопасные и непрофессиональные действия одного пилота потенциально способны привести к ненужной эскалации напряженности между (целыми) странами".

"Мы выражаем правительству России по дипломатическим каналам протест в связи с инцидентами, случившимися на этой неделе", - сообщил представитель минобороны США."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - МО РФ опровергло информацию об опасном приближении Су-27 к самолету США над Балтикой

----------


## Ром

Уже посыпались шутки.

----------


## алтын

Истребитель Су-24М 




> МОСКВА, 18 апреля. /ТАСС/. Вертолеты Ка-27 и Ми-8 из состава авиаполка, дислоцированного в Крыму, ищут "неприятельские" подлодки и отрабатывают высадку десанта в рамках маневров морской авиации Черноморского флота. Об этом сообщил журналистам представитель флота капитан 2-го ранга Николай Воскресенский.
> "Сегодня вертолеты Ка-27 и Ми-8 из состава отдельного смешанного авиационного полка ЧФ в районах морского десантного полигона Опук и авиационного гарнизона Кача отрабатывают задачи по поиску подводных лодок условного противника, ведут поиск противодиверсионных сил и средств, а также проводят высадку воздушного десанта", - сказал офицер.
> *Несколько дней назад фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М морской авиации Черноморского флота отработали уничтожение воздушной цели ракетами "воздух-воздух" над морем, рассказал Воскресенский.*
> "Также в рамках проводимых учений через несколько дней многофункциональные истребители Су-30СМ и фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 отработают нанесение удара авиационными бомбами и неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами по мишенным позициям на береговом полигоне", - добавил представитель флота.
> Всего в маневрах задействованы от 10 до 30 летательных аппаратов морской авиации Черноморского флота, уточнил Воскресенский.


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Вертолетчики в Крыму начали учения по поиску подлодок условного противника

----------


## F74

> Истребитель Су-24М 
> 
> 
> 
> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Вертолетчики в Крыму начали учения по поиску подлодок условного противника


И что тут странного? Р-60 входит в комплект вооружения Су-24М.

----------


## алтын

> Самолёт Ан-124-100 «Руслан» перевёз два вертолёта Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» с оборудованием для беспарашютного десантирования с авиабазы Толмачево в Новосибирской области на аэродром Душанбе. Самолётами ИЛ-76 были доставлены личный состав и техника разведывательных подразделений.
> 
> В рамках специального учения «Поиск-2016» Центральный военный округ (ЦВО) отработал переброску сил и средств разведки, спецназа и десантников комбинированным способом на большие расстояния.

----------


## Let_nab

> ...........Дополнительное внимание США уделяют случившемуся в связи с тем, что незадолго до этого имели место "небезопасные", по мнению Вашингтона, "контакты россиян с американским военным кораблем Donald Cook на Балтике, отметил представитель Пентагона. Кроме того, продолжал представитель военного ведомства, с точки зрения США, "в прошлом году неоднократно происходили инциденты, при которых российские военные самолеты настолько сближались с (американскими) летательными аппаратами или кораблями, что вызывало серьезную обеспокоенность по поводу безопасности". "И мы чрезвычайно озабочены любым таким поведением", - подчеркнул представитель Пентагона.
> 
> .........

----------


## алтын

ВКС всё ещё МО РФ подчиняется или в МЧС перевели?  :Tongue: 






> Экипажи двух фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 начали подготовку к ликвидации ледовых заторов в Вологодской области. Решение о привлечении авиации к борьбе с заторами принял министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
> 
> Два Су-34 перелетели на один из оперативных аэродромов в Карелии. Сейчас самолеты готовят к вылету и крепят на них авиационные бомбы.
> 
> На месте чрезвычайной ситуации в городе Великий Устюг авианаводчики и инженеры снимают координаты ледовых заторов, чтобы передать их летчикам.
> 
> Кроме пары Су-34, в бомбометании по ледовым заторам будут также применяться вертолеты Ми-8. Всего в Западном военном округе для борьбы с ледовыми заторами сформирована группировка в составе 100 военнослужащих и 20 единиц техники.


Новейшие Су-34 разбомбят ледовые заторы в Вологодской области - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## F74

> ВКС всё ещё МО РФ подчиняется или в МЧС перевели?


так каждый год бомбят. Летчикам без разницы куда бомбы бросать-
на полигон или в реку. Единственно нужно следить, чтобы кто-то из местных не влез по дури под осколки.

----------


## алтын

> ВКС всё ещё МО РФ подчиняется или в МЧС перевели? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Новейшие Су-34 разбомбят ледовые заторы в Вологодской области - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

Ну, на ту же тему , про "новейшие истребители"  :Biggrin:  : 

"Опубликовано: 18 апр. 2016 г.
Будьте в курсе новостей: Телеканал «Звезда»
Российские ВКС сегодня подключились к борьбе с масштабным паводком, который охватил сразу несколько регионов страны. Новейшие истребители Су-34 приступили к бомбардировке многокилометровых ледяных заторов в Архангельской и Вологодской областях, где сложилась наиболее сложная ситуация. Треть жилых домов уже под водой, эвакуация в самом разгаре. Не лучше обстановка на Урале, в Сибири и в северо-западных регионах страны, где реки стремительно выходят из берегов."








> ВКС всё ещё МО РФ подчиняется или в МЧС перевели? ...[/url]


"Российские ВКС сегодня подключились к борьбе с масштабным паводком, который охватил сразу несколько регионов страны. Новейшие истребители Су-34 приступили к бомбардировке многокилометровых ледяных заторов в Архангельской и Вологодской областях, где сложилась наиболее сложная ситуация. Треть жилых домов уже под водой, эвакуация в самом разгаре. Не лучше обстановка на Урале, в Сибири и в северо-западных регионах страны, где реки стремительно выходят из берегов.          

Проблема с половодьем этой весной настолько серьезная, что для борьбы с наводнением понадобилось действительно мощное оружие. Чтобы паводку не повадно было, министр обороны Сергей Шойгу принял решение отправить пару новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в Вологодскую область. На реке Сухоне гигантские ледовые заторы, по 20 километров в длину, и самолеты должны их разбомбить.

Новейшие Су-34 разбомбят ледовые заторы в Вологодской области

Оба Су-34 добрались сегодня и до оперативного аэродрома в Карелии. Там самолеты приготовили к вылету, подвесили бомбы. Тем временем авиационные наводчики и военные инженеры провели разведку ледовых заторов и сняли координаты для бомбардировщиков.

Кроме того, в Ленинградской области приготовили два вертолета Ми-8. В результате самого масштабного паводка в Вологодской области за последние 20 лет были эвакуированы сотни человек, а уровень воды достигал почти метровой отметки. Подтоплены оказались больше тысячи домов. Каким-то явно волшебным образом не пострадала резиденция Деда Мороза в Великом Устюге.

Ни пройти, ни проехать в настоящее время и в Тюменской области. Больше всего пострадал город Ишим. Разбушевавшаяся река едва не унесла человека, однако спасателям удалось его вызволить.

В Алтайском крае трагедий удалось избежать благодаря своевременным действиям военных. Инженерно-саперные подразделения подорвали гектары ледовых полей на реке Бие.

Пострадавшим уже начали выплачивать компенсации. Всего наводнение затронуло шесть регионов в Сибири, на Урале и на Северо-Западе. Об этом говорили 18 апреля на совещании у премьер-министра Дмитрия Медведева, который поручил правительству задействовать все ресурсы для борьбы с наводнением. "

http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mi...81810-o7eo.htm

----------


## OKA

"ЗЕМЛЯ АЛЕКСАНДРЫ, 18 апреля. /ТАСС/. Звено истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 или многофункциональных боевых самолетов Су-34 разместятся на аэродроме, который дислоцируется на острове Земля Александры, сообщил  командующий Северным флотом вице-адмирал Николай Евменов.

"Здесь будет базироваться звено "сушек" - Су-34, или истребители МиГ-31, а также топливозаправщики Ил-78", - доложил он министру обороны РФ Сергею Шойгу.

Евменов отметил, что на острове идет строительство взлетной полосы второго класса длиной 2,5 км и шириной 42 метра. "Это позволит сажать здесь два топливозаправщика и звено истребителей", - сказал командующий Северным флотом.

Объекты для флота

 Более 70 зданий и сооружений сдадут в эксплуатацию в рамках строительства объектов для Северного флота в Арктике на острове Земля Александры архипелага Земля Франца-Иосифа до конца 2016 года, сообщила пресс-служба Спецстроя России.

"В соответствии с графиком ввода в эксплуатацию объектов капитального строительства Северного флота, утвержденным Министром обороны РФ Сергеем Шойгу, в 2016 году подлежат вводу в эксплуатацию ряд зданий и сооружений в Арктике. В частности, на острове Земля Александры архипелага Земля Франца-Иосифа до конца декабря будут сданы в эксплуатацию более 70 зданий и сооружений", - сказали в пресс-службе.

В ведомстве отметили, что на Земле Франца-Иосифа возводятся объекты инфраструктуры вооруженных сил и необходимая социальная инфраструктура. Уже переданы в эксплуатацию бытовое здание на 36 человек, дизельная электростанция, установка очистки бытовых сточных вод, водоподготовительная установка, участок утилизации отходов, склад тары и инженерные сети.

Завершено устройство площадок и дорог радиолокационного отделения и пункта наведения авиации, а также дорог и площадок до поселения Нагурское. Завершаются работы на модульном здании дежурной смены.

Спецстрой России, по данным пресс-службы, ведет строительство более 600 объектов для обеспечения боевой готовности и жизнедеятельности личного состава вооруженных сил в условиях Арктики.

Объекты возводятся на мысе Шмидта, островах Врангеля, Котельный (архипелаг Новосибирские острова), Средний (Северная Земля), поселке Рогачево (Новая Земля), Земля Александры (Земля Франца-Иосифа), а также в населенном пункте Алакуртти Мурманской области. Грузы - строительные материалы и оборудование - накапливаются в портах Архангельска, Кандалакши, Мурманска и Владивостока. В 2015 году на объекты было доставлено более 97 тысяч тонн грузов.

"Вахта строителей в среднем длится по четыре месяца. При этом работы не останавливаются и в период полярной ночи, ведутся в 2-3 смены", - уточнили в пресс-службе."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Звено МиГ-31 или Су-34 разместят на аэродроме в Арктике

----------


## Fencer

На вооружение авиации ЗВО поступили уникальные станции активных помех «Рычаг» http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2083254@egNews

----------


## GThomson

> ВКС всё ещё МО РФ подчиняется или в МЧС перевели?...
> Су-34 разбомбят ледовые заторы в Вологодской области - Телеканал «Звезда»[/url]


армию нельзя применять внутри страны.
видно поэтому и заговорили о Национальной Гвардии и её авиации.

----------


## Nazar

> армию нельзя применять внутри страны.


Да ладно. Это где вы такое прочитали? В Федеральном конституционном законе "О чрезвычайном положении"?
Опять везде видится борьба кговавага режима против собственного народа?

----------


## алтын

Ми-24 ВВС Республики Беларусь





> ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 19 апреля. /ТАСС/. Вертолетчики Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) провели воздушную разведку и отработали посадки и взлеты повышенной сложности на площадках в горах Западного Памира. Действия проходили в рамках специального учения стран ОДКБ "Поиск-2016". Об этом во вторник сообщил помощник командующего войсками ЦВО полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.
> "Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24 и транспортно-боевых Ми-8 отработали полеты на предельно малых высотах с огибанием рельефа и над горными реками. Они обеспечили подбор площадок десантирования для высадки разведывательно-поисковых групп, которым предстоит перерезать пути перемещения условных бандгрупп. Собранная развединформация в режиме реального времени поступала на объединенный пункт управления, развернутый в Рамитском ущелье на полигоне Магоб", - отметил Рощупкин. В учении принимают участие более 10 единиц воздушной техники.
> Торжественная церемония открытия совместного учения вооруженных сил государств-членов ОДКБ "Поиск-2016" состоялась 18 апреля. В состав российского контингента ЦВО направил органы управления, подразделения войсковой, специальной, радиоэлектронной, воздушной и других видов разведки, а также группы спецназа и воздушно-десантных войск.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Российские вертолетчики провели воздушную разведку и посадки в высокогорье в Таджикистане

----------


## алтын

> На Камчатке лётчики-истребители морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота отработали посадку самолётов МиГ-31 на условно повреждённую полосу аэродрома Елизово.
> 
> По замыслу тренировки после выполнения всех задач в воздухе и при заходе на посадку лётчик получал от руководителя полётов вводную об условном повреждении противником аэродромных средств связи и взлётно-посадочной полосы.
> 
> В данной ситуации командир истребителя должен был оперативно принять решение на выполнение захода на второй круг и после уточнения обстановки осуществлял посадку самолёта на укороченной дистанции.
> 
> Всего за лётную смену лётчиками-истребителями было выполнено около 20 тренировочных полётов с выполнением посадки на условно повреждённую полосу. Все экипажи МиГ-31 с поставленной задачей справились успешно.


http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2083394@egNews

----------


## GThomson

> Да ладно. Это где вы такое прочитали? В Федеральном конституционном законе "О чрезвычайном положении"?
> Опять везде видится борьба кговавага режима против собственного народа?


так всегда на Руси было.
стрельцы - на Ливонскую войну, опричники - Посады трясти!

----------


## Nazar

> так всегда на Руси было.
> стрельцы - на Ливонскую войну, опричники - Посады трясти!


Да, да, да...Бибиков, Панин и Михельсон у нас опричниной командовали, когда Пугачева гоняли...Да и при Разине, стрельцы не только на Ливонскую войну ходили.
Так что не надо фантазировать, есть минимум три Федеральных закона, которые регламентируют применение ВС РФ внутри государства, абсолютно законным и конституционным способом.

----------


## Fencer

> ВКС всё ещё МО РФ подчиняется или в МЧС перевели?


Конечно ВКС все еще в МО РФ,а военную авиацию и в СССР применяли для бомбежки ледяных заторов...

----------


## алтын

> В рамках отборочного этапа конкурса авиационного мастерства «Авиадартс-2016» в Курской области пилоты двадцати экипажей истребительных частей воздушно-космических сил уничтожили цели неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами и снарядами 30 миллиметровых пушек.

----------


## ОБУ

Утилизация летательных аппаратов - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## Avia M

На Камчатке лётчики-истребители морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота отработали посадку самолётов МиГ-31 на условно повреждённую полосу аэродрома Елизово. Об этом сообщает Минобороны РФ.

«По замыслу тренировки после выполнения всех задач в воздухе и при заходе на посадку лётчик получал от руководителя полётов вводную об условном повреждении противником аэродромных средств связи и взлётно-посадочной полосы. В данной ситуации командир истребителя должен был оперативно принять решение на выполнение захода на второй круг и после уточнения обстановки осуществлял посадку самолёта на укороченной дистанции».
На Камчатке экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 выполнили посадку на условно поврежденную взлётную полосу - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

Россия создаст бомбардировщик-невидимку ПАК-ДА | Военное дело | ИноСМИ - Все, что достойно перевода

----------


## алтын

> На Камчатке лётчики-истребители морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота отработали посадку самолётов МиГ-31 на условно повреждённую полосу аэродрома Елизово.
> 
> По замыслу тренировки после выполнения всех задач в воздухе и при заходе на посадку лётчик получал от руководителя полётов вводную об условном повреждении противником аэродромных средств связи и взлётно-посадочной полосы.
> 
> В данной ситуации командир истребителя должен был оперативно принять решение на выполнение захода на второй круг и после уточнения обстановки осуществлял посадку самолёта на укороченной дистанции.
> 
> Всего за лётную смену лётчиками-истребителями было выполнено около 20 тренировочных полётов с выполнением посадки на условно повреждённую полосу. Все экипажи МиГ-31 с поставленной задачей справились успешно.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## алтын

> Второй отборочный этап конкурса «Авиадартс» стартовал в Приморье. Свыше 20 экипажей на разных боевых машинах участвуют в конкурсе воздушного мастерства.

----------


## LansE293

Что за модификация Сушки (СУ-30М2??) и что на подвеске, ну понятно кроме Р-73?

----------


## алтын

> В подмосковном Алабино проходит тренировка воздушной части парада, посвященного 71-й годовщине Победы в Великой Отечественной войне.

----------


## Pilot

а после тренировки полетали Беркуты ромбиком ;)

----------


## OKA

> Россия создаст бомбардировщик-невидимку ПАК-ДА | Военное дело | ИноСМИ - Все, что достойно перевода


Иносми, такие иносми)) Статья - огонь)) ".. Схема «летающее крыло» обладает хорошими характеристиками малозаметности, являясь практически невидимой для низкочастотных РЛС, работающих в УВЧ и ОВЧ-диапазоне..."  :Biggrin:  
Схема "летающее блюдце" тоже с хорошими характеристиками)) А  F-117 в схеме "летающий утюг"  также малозаметен был))
НЧ РЛС в УВЧ и ОВЧ-диапазонах- это египетская сила! ))

----------


## Avia M

Крымский полигон Чауда станет первым морским полигоном Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России, на нем будут тренироваться в том числе пилоты дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3.
Крымский полигон Чауда будут использовать для подготовки экипажей Ту-22М3 - AEX.RU

----------


## алтын

Новая моднявая шняга - съемка на 360 градусов. Вид из кабины Су-27







> Ощутите себя пилотом самолета Су-27 легендарной пилотажной группы «Русские витязи» во время исполнения фигуры «Кубинский бриллиант» на репетиции воздушной части парада Победы в Кубинке с помощью панорамного видео 360 от RT Russian.

----------


## алтын

Отрывок из телепередачи "Союзники" от 23.04.2016

----------


## OKA

"15 апреля 2016 года министерство обороны Болгарии одновременно объявило три открытых тендера на срочную закупку двигателей, коробок вспомогательных агрегатов и других запасных частей к истребителям МиГ-29. Общий бюджет на эти закупки предусмотрен в размере 23 млн евро (25,9 млн долл.). Намерения провести эти тендеры впервые были озвучены министерством обороны Болгарии еще в середине января 2016 года, но до практической реализации пришлось ждать до середины апреля. Цель закупок – поддержание в летном состоянии сократившегося парка МиГ-29 ВВС Болгарии, который испытывает нехватку запчастей из-за недофинансирования в последние годы. Тендерная документация имеется в свободном доступе и опубликована на интернет-странице дирекции закупок министерства обороны Болгарии.

Болгарским самолетам МиГ-29 несколько раз продляли ресурс при помощи инженерной-авиационной службы ВВС Болгарии. К конце марта 2016 года только семь из 15 болгарских МиГ-29 (12 одноместных и три «спарки») были возвращены в летное состояние. Об этом сообщил министр обороны страны Николай Ненчев.

Как прокомментировал нашему блогу эту новость известный болгарский авиационный журналист Александр Младенов, основная цель этих крупных и чрезвычайных инвестиций в поддержание летной годности МиГ-29 заключается в необходимости продолжения несения дежурств в рамках Объединенной системы ПВО НАТО (NATO Integrated Air and Missile Defence System, NATIAMDS). Это самая продолжительная и важная операция болгарских ВВС в мирное время, в рамках которой пара МиГ-29 несет постоянное дежурство на авиабазе Граф Игнатьево в центральной Болгарии."

В середине 2015 года министр обороны Болгарии Ненчев принял решение прекратить взаимодействие с производителем самолетов компанией ОАО «РСК «МиГ», заявив, что российская компания не станет участником нового долгосрочного соглашения по обслуживания самолетов после истечения действующего на тот момент соглашения (действовало в период 2011-2015 годов). Вместо этого было заявлено, что министерство обороны Болгарии будет сотрудничать с Польшей в части ремонта и поддержания парка МиГ-29. 22 октября 2015 года было подписано польско-болгарское межправительственное соглашение на ремонт шести болгарских двигателей РД-33 стоимостью чуть более 6 млн евро. Однако за ним не последовали новые контракты, так как польская авиаремонтная промышленность оказалась неспособна выполнить в короткие сроки все болгарские пожелания в части довольно значительного объема работ по обслуживанию и ремонта МиГ-29.

Закупка двигателей и запасных частей скорее всего будет осуществляться при помощи болгарских компаний-посредников. Условия тендера допускают участие подобных компаний, и только в положениях предварительного отбора участников указано, что участники тендера должны иметь как минимум три контракта на продажу летательных аппаратов или авиационных запчастей в течение последних пяти лет.

Требования болгарского министерства обороны к закупке 10 двигателей отличаются простотой и гибкостью. Они позволяют приобрести новые или бывшие в употреблении (или комбинацию обоих вариантов) двигатели РД-33 серии 2. Минимальный ресурс двигателей после капитального ремонта установлен на уровне 350 часов (включая 65 часов в форсажном и максимальном режимах и семь часов в условиях режима повышенной температуры газов). Двигатели должны прослужить минимум шесть лет после поставки.

Впрочем, бюджет в максимальном размере 15,34 млн евро (17,3 млн долл.) скорее позволит закупить бывшие в употреблении двигатели, нежели двигатели нового производства, так как максимальная стоимость по условия тендера одного двигателя находится на уровне 1,53 млн евро (1,73 млн долл.). График поставки предусматривает передачу двигателей в течение 12 месяцев после подписания контракта.

В соответствии с техническими требованиями тендера, двигатели РД-33 серия 2 должны обеспечиваться оригинальными производственными документами, и, если они прошли капитальные ремонты, и все документы по итогам прохождения ремонтов. Если на тендер предлагаются двигатели после капитального ремонта, ремонтный завод, проводивший эти работы, должен быть сертифицирован разработчиком двигателя или соответствующим национальным военным органом, отвечающим за качество, или ведомством, которое регулирует летную годность в министерстве обороны.

Тендер на закупку коробок самолетных агрегатов КСА-2 на сумму 5,54 млн евро (5,96 млн долл.) предусматривает поставку семи новых или бывших в употреблении агрегатов КСА-2, ресурс которых составляет не менее 500 часов и не менее семи лет. Кроме того предполагается закупить запасные части на сумму 2,13 млн евро (2,4 млн долл.), которые обязательно должны быть новыми."

ВВС Болгарии объявили тендер на закупку десяти двигателей РД-33 и запчастей к ним - bmpd



"Шри-Ланка не исключает закупку российских истребителей МиГ-29 из наличия        April 25th, 0:13

Согласно заметке "Sri Lanka et marche de l'occasion", опубликованной французским бюллетенем "TTU", по информации от источника в ВВС Шри-Ланки, еще не принято никакого решения в отношении замены истребителей-бомбардировщиков МиГ-27М и учебно-боевого самолета МиГ-23УБ, стоящих на вооружении. Рассматриваемые варианты не ограничиваются индийским истребителем LCA Tejas или китайско-пакистанским JF-17.

Шри-Ланка не исключает возможности закупки российских и европейских истребителей, - то есть, с учетом возможностей бюджета страны, речь практически на 100% может идти о российских истребителях МиГ-29 или французских Dassault Mirage 2000 из наличия.

Примечание bmpd. По состоянию на 2013 год в исправном состоянии находилось, как считается, шесть истребителей-бомбардировщиков МиГ-27М ВВС Шри-Ланки. Самолеты были получены в 2000-2006 годах с Украины в количестве 10 единиц (двумя партиями по шесть (в 2000 году) и четыре единицы (в 2006 году)) вместе с одним МиГ-23УБ стоимостью 1 млн долл.). Три самолета было потеряно в ходе боевых действий против движения "Тигры освобождения Тамил Илама", три оставшихся самолета первой партии в течение 2006 года прошли ремонт на Украине. Самолет на фотографии был поставлен в числе последних - в декабре 2006 года (партия из четырех единиц), его стоимость составила 2,519 млн долл."

Шри-Ланка не исключает закупку российских истребителей МиГ-29 из наличия - bmpd

----------


## Avia M

В рамках реализации государственного оборонного заказа Министерство обороны Российской Федерации и АО «Вертолеты России» заключили первый серийный контракт на поставку Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) России учебно-боевых вертолетов Ми-28УБ и тяжелых транспортных вертолетов Ми-26.

Минобороны России заключило контракты на поставку вертолетов Ми-28УБ и Ми-26 - AEX.RU

----------


## алтын

Ту-95 как фронтовой бомбардировщик  :Wink: 






> *Сирийский опыт: артиллерия и мотострелки на учениях в Приморье утюжат противника при поддержке ВКС*
> Три тысячи военнослужащих и 800 единиц техники участвуют в самых масштабных учениях года на полигоне Сергеевский в Приморье.
> 
> Главная роль на учениях – у мотострелковых бригад, которые при поддержке артиллерии провели оборонительный бой. Вертолеты, штурмовики, фронтовые и стратегические бомбардировщики также помогали мотострелкам.
> 
> «Новое, что здесь было, это применение авиации с учетом опыта, который наши ВКС получили в Сирии. Это проведение бомбометания непосредственно по вызову мотострелковых и танковых подразделений, что в принципе здесь было и показано», – рассказал заместитель командира отдельной мотострелковой бригады Дмитрий Болюс.
> 
> На учениях в Приморье впервые использовалась рота беспилотников. Летательные аппараты взяли на себя всю разведку – находили и выдавали координаты колонн противника. В результате военнослужащие поразили больше 700 целей, 140 из которых движущиеся.


Сирийский опыт: артиллерия и мотострелки на учениях в Приморье утюжат противника при поддержке ВКС - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## алтын

> МОСКВА, 25 апр — РИА Новости. Экипажи стратосферных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ Западного военного округа (ЗВО) отрабатывают навыки аварийной посадки с одним работающим двигателем, сообщил журналистам в понедельник начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.
> 
> Главной целью тренировок является отработка навыков захода на посадку в аварийных режимах. Полеты проходят днем и ночью. Время нахождения в воздухе — около 15 минут.
> "Экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ авиабазы ЗВО Хотилово, дислоцированной в Тверской области,, приступили к отработке одного из сложнейших элементов курса летной подготовки пилотов — полету с одним выключенным (задросселированным) двигателем", — сказал Мугинов.
> Он пояснил, что с началом выполнения упражнения пилоту необходимо осуществить взлет, набрать заданную высоту и пролететь по установленному маршруту. Затем, при заходе на посадку он выводит один из двигателей на холостые обороты, имитируя его отключение, выбирает крен в сторону работающего двигателя и осуществляет посадку чуть выше глиссады (траектории посадки), чтобы уменьшить тягу работающего двигателя, больше использовать инерцию и планирование боевой машины.



РИА Новости Экипажи перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ ЗВО отрабатывают посадку на одном двигателе | РИА Новости

----------


## алтын

> ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 26 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Никулина/. Взаимодействие в воздухе и прикрытие бомбардировщиков в ходе выполнения задач отработают летчики на совместном летном тактическом учении, которое началось в двух авиационных частях истребительной и бомбардировочной авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированных в Хабаровском крае. Также в рамках учения состоятся боевые стрельбы и бомбометания на авиационных полигонах в Хабаровском и Приморском краях, сообщил во вторник ТАСС начальник пресс-службы ВВО полковник Александр Гордеев.
> "На первом этапе экипажи и пилоты истребителей Су-35С, Су-30СМ и бомбардировщиков Су-24М выполнили летные задания по преодолению зоны противовоздушной обороны условного противника на сверхмалых высотах и, применив фугасные авиабомбы и неуправляемые авиационные ракеты, на полигоне в Хабаровском крае поразили наземные цели, имитирующие командные пункты, аэродромы и скопления техники условного противника", - сообщил Гордеев, уточнив, что также во время маневров будут разыграны учебные бои.
> Он уточнил, что в маневрах участвуют более 20 самолетов, весь летный и инженерно-технический состав авиационных частей ВВО в Хабаровском крае.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Более 20 самолетов участвуют в учениях истребительной и бомбардировочной авиации ВВО

----------


## Fencer

Соревнования летных экипажей ВКС России «Авиадартс» в 2016 году впервые пройдут в Крыму, под Феодосией http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2083710@egNews

----------


## KURYER

Размещаю сюда ибо не нашёл подходящей темы: 
27 апреля 1952 года экипажем летчика-испытателя Николая Рыбко поднял в небо первый советский дальний реактивный бомбардировщик
Продолжение в ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Специально ко Дню Победы

----------


## Avia M

> Размещаю сюда ибо не нашёл подходящей темы: 
> 27 апреля 1952 года экипажем летчика-испытателя Николая Рыбко поднял в небо первый советский дальний реактивный бомбардировщик
> Продолжение в ИСТОЧНИК


Постфактум, небольшой но важный! 

24 апреля 1946 года первые полеты совершили два первых в СССР реактивных истребителя: Як-15 (летчик-испытатель М.И. Иванов) и МиГ-9 (летчик-испытатель А.Н. Гринчик)

Пионеры советской реактивной техники - Русская планета

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 26 апр - РИА Новости. Экипажи вертолетов Ми-28 "Ночной охотник" и Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", дислоцированных в Краснодарском крае, в ходе летно-тактических учений (ЛТУ) выполнили задачи по нанесению ракетного удара по наземным целям и прикрытию наземной группировки войск с воздуха, сообщила во вторник пресс- служба Южного военного округа (ЮВО).

Всего в учениях было задействовано более 10 вертолетов и свыше 300 военнослужащих летного состава и подразделений обеспечения. Израсходовано более 60 неуправляемых авиационных ракет С-8, уничтожено свыше 20 различных целей.

"В рамках ЛТУ экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28 и транспортно-боевых Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" армейской авиации ЮВО, дислоцированных в Краснодарском крае, выполнили задачи по воздушной разведке, нанесению ракетного удара по наземным целям и прикрытию наземной группировки войск с воздуха. По легенде учения, на территории одного из регионов на юге страны был обнаружен полевой лагерь подготовки боевиков", - сообщает округ.

Во время выполнения воздушной разведки летный состав отработал "наиболее сложные элементы летной подготовки – полеты на предельно малых высотах с огибанием рельефа местности".

"В ходе розыгрыша практических действий боевые вертолеты нанесли авиационный удар с использованием неуправляемых авиационных ракет по наземным целям, обозначающим танки, бронетранспортеры и автомобильную технику условного противника. Кроме этого, экипажи транспортно-боевых вертолетов отработали высадку тактического десанта", - рассказали в пресс-службе.

По оценке руководства учениями, все летные задания выполнены на оценку "отлично" как днем, так и в темное время суток.

----------


## 9-13

> Соревнования летных экипажей ВКС России «Авиадартс» в 2016 году впервые пройдут в Крыму, под Феодосией http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2083710@egNews


Интересно, откуда будут летать на полигон. Не из Кировского ли часом  :Confused:

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

> Ту-95 как фронтовой бомбардировщик 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Сирийский опыт: артиллерия и мотострелки на учениях в Приморье утюжат противника при поддержке ВКС - Телеканал «Звезда»



два больших фоторепортажа с учений

Межвидовые тактические учения пятой армии Восточного военного округа - Smit_Smitty LJ

Тактические учения 5-й армии Восточного военного округа - Фото любителя, для любителей

----------


## алтын

> В кубанском городе Приморско-Ахтарск состоялся окружной финал всероссийских соревнований профессионального мастерства летных экипажей "Авиадартс-2016". За победу и путевки на решающий этап, который пройдет в Крыму и где соберутся лучшие пилоты Воздушно-космических сил РФ, спорили боевые экипажи 12 частей Южного военного округа (ЮВО).
> 
> Текст и фото: Владимир Аносов (Краснодарский край)


Лучшие боевые летчики ЮВО выступят в финале "Авиадартс-2016" в Крыму — Российская газета

или у меня в ЖуЖу
Лучшие боевые летчики ЮВО выступят в финале "Авиадартс-2016" в Крыму - Коллекционер баянов

----------


## OKA

"Ёлка в вазочке" ))



Что видно на www.flightradar24.com - Страница 220

C "бульбочками"))



http://russianplanes.net/idm177320

http://russianplanes.net/reginfo/214 Хороший птиц))



"Российский истребитель профессионально перехватил американский самолет-разведчик в районе Камчатки - СМИ  28.04.2016 14:59:50

       Вашингтон. 28 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российский истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 перехватил в минувший четверг близ Камчатки и сопровождал на расстоянии 15 метров самолет-разведчик ВМС США Р-8 "Посейдон", сообщило издание The Washington Free Beacon, ссылаясь на представителя Пентагона.
       О произошедшем инциденте СМИ стало известно только сейчас. "21 апреля разведывательный самолет Базовой патрульной авиации ВМС США Р-8 "Посейдон", выполнявший плановое задание в международном воздушном пространстве, был перехвачен российским истребителем МиГ-31 близ полуострова Камчатка", - сказал изданию официальный представитель Тихоокеанского командования США коммандер (капитан второго ранга) Дэйв Бенхэм.
       Он указал, что перехват был "безопасным и профессиональным". "Перехваты между США и Вооруженными силами других государств происходят часто и в большинстве случаев осуществляются профессионально, - подчеркнул Д.Бенхэм. - Что касается перехватов, которые считаются непрофессиональными, то США предпринимают необходимые действия по военным и дипломатическим каналам".
       Представитель Пентагона, ознакомленный с деталями перехвата, указал, что МиГ-31 сопровождал патрульной противолодочный Р-8 "Посейдон", находясь какое-то время всего лишь в 15 метрах от него. Инцидент произошел близ Петропавловска-Камчатского, где расположена база атомных подводных лодок ВМФ России, отмечает издание.
       Это уже третий инцидент с перехватом российскими ВКС американских самолетов и кораблей в текущем месяце.
       Как сообщалось, 13 апреля российские боевые самолеты пролетели в непосредственной близости от корабля ВМС США "Дональд Кук", который подошел на расстояние примерно в 70 км от российской военно-морской базы на Балтике. В Белом доме назвали подобные действия российской стороны не соответствующими профессиональным нормам поведения Вооруженных сил в международном воздушном и морском пространствах.
       Со своей стороны официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков сообщил журналистам, что экипажи самолетов Су-24 ВКС России при облете эсминца Военно-морских сил США "Дональд Кук" в нейтральных водах Балтийского моря соблюдали все меры безопасности.
       14 апреля дежурные силы российских средств ПВО обнаружили над акваторией Балтийского моря неизвестную воздушную цель, которая с большой скоростью направлялась к государственной границе. "Для идентификации цели...был поднят истребитель Су-27, который совершив её облет, определил объект как самолет-разведчик RC-135U ВВС США", - сказал И.Конашенков.
       В Европейском командовании Вооружённых сил США заявили, что российский самолет "выполнял хаотичные и агрессивные маневры". В частности, он пролетел в 15 метрах от крыла самолета США, сказал Дани Эрнандес, представитель европейского командования. Он заметил, что российский Су-27 совершил "бочку", подойдя с левого борта американского RC-135, и завершил маневр справа от него. Самолет США RC-135 был "перехвачен российским Су-27 небезопасно и непрофессионально", подчеркнул Д.Эрнандес.
       В Минобороны РФ заявили, что "весь полет российского самолета проходил строго в соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, никаких внештатных ситуаций не было"."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=411535

----------


## stream

"Авиадартс-2016" в Южном военном округе ч.1
http://kuban-spotting.livejournal.com/44695.html#cutid1

----------


## AC

> "Авиадартс-2016" в Южном военном округе ч.1
> "Авиадартс-2016" в Южном военном округе ч.1 - kuban_spotting


Ч.2 там тоже уже есть:
"Авиадартс-2016" в Южном военном округе ч.2 - kuban_spotting

----------


## алтын

> ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 4 мая. /ТАСС/. Летчики Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) проводят в среду первую репетицию воздушной части Парада Победы в Екатеринбурге, сообщили в пресс-службе ЦВО.
> "Более 20 самолетов и вертолетов, взлетев с аэродромов в Свердловской, Челябинской областях и Пермском крае, сформируют парадный строй. Пролет над центром Екатеринбурга запланирован в 10.35 местного времени (8:35 мск)", - отметили в пресс-службе.
> 
> Вертолеты будут двигаться со скоростью 200 км/ч на высоте 150-200 м, самолеты - на скорости от 300 до 700 км/ч на высоте 300-450 м. Интервал между воздушными шеренгами во время прохождения над трибунами составит 40 секунд.
> "В авиапараде 9 мая примут участие 24 единицы. Среди них - два звена транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8, звено бомбардировщиков Су-24, звено сверхзвуковых истребителей МиГ-31. Впервые в Параде Победы в Екатеринбурге примут участие тяжелый вертолет Ми-26, который будет возглавлять колонну, военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-12 и Ан-26, а также штурмовики Су-25СМ, которые специально были перебазированы на Урал из Киргизии с российской авиабазы Кант", - уточнили в ЦВО.
> По данным пресс-службы округа, действия экипажей будет координировать подвижный пункт управления авиацией, развернутый в центре Екатеринбурга. "9 мая над главной площадью города летчики в радиоэфире поздравят участников и зрителей парада с Днем Победы", - добавили в пресс-службе.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Штурмовики Су-25, истребители МиГ-31 и вертолеты проведут первую репетицию парада на Урале

----------


## алтын

> 8 улучшенных вертолетов Ми-8 поступило на авиабазу армейской авиации ЗВО
> 
> 
> 
> Летно-технический состав авиабазы армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО) приступили к приему партии из 8 модернизированных вертолетом Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-8МТВ-5.
> 
> Военнослужащим инженерно-авиационной службы предстоит провести необходимый комплекс регламентных приемных работ, полностью проверить функционирование всех систем и механизмов авиационных комплексов.
> На модернизированных вертолетах Ми-8 установлены двигатели увеличенной мощности ВК-2500 с усиленной трансмиссией, которые обеспечивают более эффективное применение вертолета в высокогорье и районах с жарким климатом.
> Летная машина также оснащена новой вспомогательной силовой установкой ТА-14 с повышенной высотностью запуска и энергоотдачей, современным комплексом вооружения.
> ...



8

----------


## Muller

в продолжение предыдущего поста:

Минобороны РФ получило новую партию Ми-8МТВ-5-1

+ передали 1 Ансат.

как обычно в последнее время, относительно конкретного количества Ми-8МТВ-5 - тень на плетень :(
Я так понимаю, эта "партия" как раз и поступила в ЗВО в числе 8 МТВ/АМТШ.

----------


## алтын



----------


## Let_nab

Попалась на глаза картинка по поводу последних событий, которые не только актуальны, но и видимо будут продолжаться....

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Российские ВКС испытают авиационные снайперские прицелы - ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ Информационное агентство

----------


## Pilot

Российский истребитель "перехватил" 9 мая близ Калининграда американский самолет-разведчик - СМИ



Лондон. 10 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135W 9 мая был перехвачен близ Калининградской области российским истребителем Су-27, сообщили авиационные порталы, отслеживающие передвижение военной авиации.

"Самолет RC-135W с бортовым номером 62-4131 и позывным JUICE48, осуществлявший поле в южной части Балтийского моря, был перехвачен истребителем Flanker (Су-27 - ИФ)", - сообщают сайты.

При этом указывается, что американский разведчик осуществлял полет с "включенным транспондером" и был видим на радарах.

Как сообщалось, во вторник этот же самолет с бортовым номером 62-4131, вылетевший с авиабазы в Великобритании, с очередным заданием вновь подлетел к Калининградской области.

Таким образом, за последние четыре недели американский разведчик совершил, по меньшей мере, четыре подлета к российским рубежам на Балтике.

----------


## Pilot

Бомбардировщики Ту-95МС оснастят крылатыми ракетами большой дальности - экс- главком


МОСКВА, 10 мая - РИА Новости. Стратегические бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту- 95МС, которые были представлены на Параде Победы в Москве, оснастят крылатыми ракетами большой дальности Х-101, пишет во вторник газета "Известия" со ссылкой на бывшего главнокомандующего ВВС РФ генерала армии Петра Дейнекина.

"Иностранные военные атташе, конечно же, не могли не заметить появившиеся под крыльями машин балки под крепление новейших стратегических крылатых ракет большой дальности Х-101. Ту-95 изначально проектировались под применение 16 дальнобойных крылатых ракет, однако в рамках российско-американских соглашений внешние балки под их размещение были демонтированы: с самолетов сняли оборудование запуска и кабель-трассы к внешним пусковым устройствам", - рассказал Дейнекин.

По его словам, получив новое вооружение, Ту-95МС потерял в дальности применения. При этом он отметил, что для самолета это не принципиально, так как ему необязательно покидать воздушное пространство России. "Не надо прорывать систему ПВО - пуск ракет можно произвести с нашей территории. Берем циркуль и отмеряем круг в пять тысяч километров, например от Смоленска или Петропавловска-Камчатского, и получаем зону поражения", - объясняет бывший главком ВВС.

Командующий Дальней авиацией РФ Анатолия Жихарева в свою очередь рассказал газете, что, начиная с 2015 года, модернизацию пройдут 43 самолета Ту-95. Процесс призван продлить срок эксплуатации машин как минимум до 2025 года.

По данным издания, обновление Ту-95 касается замены радиолокационной станции "Обзор-МС" новой "Новелла-НВ", установки новой системы отображения информации "СОИ-021", модернизированного бортового комплекса обороны "Метеор-НМ2", замены турбовинтовых двигателей НК-12MПM и установки новых воздушных винтов АВ-60Т.

"Кроме того, будет заменен прицельно-навигационный комплекс, который позволит использовать новые стратегические крылатые ракеты. Специально под них на Ту- 95МС увеличен бомбовый отсек, а также установлено восемь наружных балок, на которых можно закрепить 16 крылатых ракет Х-101. От предшественниц - Х-55 - они отличаются повышенной дальностью полета и неядерным оснащением", - следует из материла газеты.

Ту-95МС, созданный в качестве носителя нового вооружения - стратегических авиационных крылатых ракет большой дальности - и запущенный в серийное производство в 1981 году, является модификацией стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-95, стоявшего на вооружении отечественных ВВС с 1957 года. В настоящее время авиационно-ракетный комплекс Ту-95МС имеет значительный модернизационный потенциал в части оснащения новым, более эффективным ракетным оружием и оборудованием.

По данным из открытых источников, перспективные крылатые ракеты Х-101/102, отличающиеся друг от друга боевой частью (неядерной и ядерной соответственно), были разработаны машиностроительным конструкторским бюро "Радуга" в период 1995-2013 годов. Ракета имеет стартовую массу 2,4 тонны, дальность поражения - 5500 километров. В настоящее время они производятся серийно для стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-95МС.

----------


## Pilot

Не знаю, было ли, но главком вкс официально объявил о получении 8 Су-30СМ в Кубинку в цветах Русских Витязей

----------


## Avia M

> Не знаю, было ли, но главком вкс официально объявил о получении 8 Су-30СМ в Кубинку в цветах Русских Витязей


Главком кол-во озвучил?

----------


## ZHeN

где же фото !

----------


## OKA

"На российской военной базе прошли учения экипажей боевых вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-24.

Пилоты учились прикрывать с воздуха подразделения мотострелков и наносить удары по наземным целям, управлять машинами в условиях высокогорья.

Управление тяжелыми вертолётами Ми-8 и Ми-24 в горах имеет свои особенности. Нужно аккуратно вести машину над горными хребтами и вершинами, учитывать особенности разреженного воздуха, поэтому все полеты выполнялись под руководством инструкторов."

----------


## ZHeN

> Не знаю, было ли, но главком вкс официально объявил о получении 8 Су-30СМ в Кубинку в цветах Русских Витязей


а где это "официальное объявление" ? нигде нет

----------


## OKA

"Воздушно-космические силы впервые продемонстрировали на параде Победы тройку модернизированных дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС (по кодификации НАТО — «Медведь»). Как сообщил «Известиям» бывший главком ВВС, Герой России Петр Дейнекин, показ новой техники в рамках праздничных мероприятий стал своеобразным «приветом» западным военачальникам.

— Иностранные военные атташе, — уточнил генерал армии Дейнекин, — конечно же не могли не заметить появившиеся под крыльями машин балки под крепление новейших стратегических крылатых ракет большой дальности Х-101. Ту-95 изначально проектировались под применение 16 дальнобойных крылатых ракет, однако в рамках российско-американских соглашений внешние балки под их размещение были демонтированы: с самолетов сняли оборудование запуска и кабель-трассы к внешним пусковым устройствам. Сегодня у нас есть возможность вернуться к прежнему варианту оснащения бомбардировщика (российско-американский договор СНВ-3 не регламентирует количество ракет на носителях, регулируя только общее количество боеголовок и самих носителей. — «Известия»). Причем на принципиально новом качественном уровне.

В ответ на планы NATO Минобороны проводит масштабную перегруппировку на западных стратегических направлениях

По данным командующего Дальней авиацией Анатолия Жихарева, с 2015 года модернизацию пройдут 43 Ту-95. Процесс призван продлить срок эксплуатации выпускавшихся с 1957 года машин как минимум до 2025 года. Омоложение «ветерана» касается замены радиолокационной станции «Обзор-МС» новой «Новелла-НВ», установки новой системы отображения информации «СОИ-021», модернизированного бортового комплекса обороны «Метеор-НМ2», замены турбовинтовых двигателей НК-12MПM и установки новых воздушных винтов АВ-60Т. Кроме того, будет заменен прицельно-навигационный комплекс, который позволит использовать новые стратегические крылатые ракеты. Специально под них на Ту-95МС увеличен бомбовый отсек, а также установлено восемь наружных балок, на которых можно закрепить 16 крылатых ракет Х-101. От предшественниц — Х-55 — они отличаются повышенной дальностью полета и неядерным оснащением.

— Получив новое вооружение бомбардировщика, Ту-95МС потерял в дальности применения. Впрочем, теперь это непринципиально, — сообщил Петр Дейнекин. — Самолету не обязательно покидать воздушное пространство России, не надо прорывать систему ПВО — пуск ракет можно произвести с нашей территории. Берем циркуль и отмеряем круг в 5 тыс. км, например от Смоленска или Петропавловска-Камчатского, и получаем зону поражения.

Применение крылатых ракет Х-101 Минобороны впервые показало в ходе антитеррористической операции в Сирии. На выложенных на сайте военного ведомства кадрах видно, как открываются створки бомболюка и начинается сброс с пусковой установки револьверного типа ранее неизвестных крылатых ракет. Эксперты быстро опознали по внешним признакам новую Х-101. Ракету выдали новые хвостовые рули и нехарактерное для предшественниц сечение фюзеляжа — в отличие от Х-55 не сигарообразной формы, а как бы сплющенное с боков в треугольник.

По экспертным оценкам, Х-101 по сравнению с предыдущими ракетами крупнее и тяжелее. Стартовая масса новой ракеты оценивается в 2,4 тыс. кг, 400 кг из которых приходится на боевую часть. Длина ракеты — около 7,5 м, размах раскладываемого крыла не превышает 4–5 м. Ракета использует инерциальную систему наведения, а также аппаратуру для радиолокационной или телевизионной коррекции на конечном участке полета. Крейсерская скорость находится на уровне от 700 до 1 тыс. км в час. Круговое вероятное отклонение Х-101 от цели военное информационное агентство Jane’s оценивает в пределах 6–10 м. Как отмечает издание этого агентства, это делает Х-101 наиболее опасной, неядерной, высокоточной системой вооружения российских ВКС."

Читайте далее: Стратегические «Медведи» получили новейшие крылатые ракеты - Известия

----------


## Avia M

В дополнение к п. 5730?  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Учения истребительной и армейской авиации ЮВО начались в горах Армении – МО РФ


МОСКВА, 12 мая - РИА Новости. Совместные летные тактические учения истребительной и армейской авиации авиабазы Эребуни Южного военного округа (ЮВО) начались в горах Армении, сообщила в четверг пресс-служба ЮВО.

Экипажи истребительной и армейской авиации отработают нанесение условных авиаударов по наземным целям и прикрытие мотострелковых подразделений, выполняющих задачи на высокогорном полигоне Алагяз.

"В российской авиационной военной базе Эребуни ЮВО, дислоцирующейся в республике Армения, начались совместные летные тактические учения истребительной и армейской авиации под руководством командира соединения полковника Александра Петрова. В учениях задействовано более 200 военнослужащих и около 20 самолетов и вертолетов российского авиационного соединения ЮВО, в том числе истребители МиГ-29, ударные вертолеты Ми-24П и транспортные вертолеты Ми-8МТ", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что в ходе учений будут отрабатываться вопросы прикрытия вертолетов и организации взаимодействия в ходе выполнения задач в горной местности, а также проведения учебных имитационных боев на различных высотах в дневное и ночное время суток.

Контроль за проведением полетов и воздушных боев будет вестись в современном компьютеризированном контрольно-диспетчерском пункте с использованием беспилотных летательных аппаратов комплексов "Орлан-10".

----------


## Pilot

> а где это "официальное объявление" ? нигде нет


На канале Россия 24

----------


## алтын

> Учения истребительной и армейской авиации ЮВО начались в горах Армении – МО РФ
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 12 мая - РИА Новости. Совместные летные тактические учения истребительной и армейской авиации авиабазы Эребуни Южного военного округа (ЮВО) начались в горах Армении, сообщила в четверг пресс-служба ЮВО.
> 
> Экипажи истребительной и армейской авиации отработают нанесение условных авиаударов по наземным целям и прикрытие мотострелковых подразделений, выполняющих задачи на высокогорном полигоне Алагяз.
> 
> "В российской авиационной военной базе Эребуни ЮВО, дислоцирующейся в республике Армения, начались совместные летные тактические учения истребительной и армейской авиации под руководством командира соединения полковника Александра Петрова. В учениях задействовано более 200 военнослужащих и около 20 самолетов и вертолетов российского авиационного соединения ЮВО, в том числе истребители МиГ-29, ударные вертолеты Ми-24П и транспортные вертолеты Ми-8МТ", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> ...






В небе Армении... - В ДВИЖЕНИИ ...

----------


## алтын

> В войска Южного военного округа (ЮВО) продолжает поступать новая авиационная техника. Так,  в первом полугодии отдельный вертолетный полк 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО, базирующийся в Ставропольском крае, получил очередную партию новых транспортно-ударных вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5.
> 
> Эти вертолёты представляют собой усовершенствованную модификацию Ми-8, которая предусматривает не только перевозку грузов и транспортировку десанта, но и огневую поддержку с воздуха.
> 
> На Ми-8МТВ-5 можно оперативно перебрасывать войсковые подразделения в район проведения боевых действий в любое время суток. Боевой вариант вертолёта оборудуется специальными балочными держателями, на которых размещается вооружение — бомбы общей массой до 2 тонн, до четырёх блоков НАР С-8 или съёмных пушечных установок (23 мм). Есть возможность оснащения управляемыми ракетами.
> 
> Для обучения лётного состава используются специальные тренажёры, которые полностью имитируют управление вертолётом и ведение огня по позициям условного противника.
> 
> Летные экипажи полка уже прошли курс переподготовки на новый тип техники и  приступили к плановым полётам.
> ...


http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2085208@egNews

----------


## алтын

> На первой морской площадке для Воздушно-космических сил России в Крыму идет подготовка к конкурсу профессионального мастерства летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2016».
> 
> На полигоне Чауда уже создана новейшая система наблюдения и контроля за работой экипажей. Подготовка пилотов, в том числе дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, начнется в ближайшее время.
> 
> Полеты будут проводиться в любое время суток как над сушей, так и над морем.

----------


## Djoker

"Вертолеты России" подготовили новую модификацию Ми-26 | РИА Новости




> *"Вертолеты России" подготовили новую модификацию Ми-26*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 мая — РИА Новости. Холдинг "Вертолеты России" подготовил для Минобороны РФ новую модификацию тяжелого транспортного вертолета Ми-26, сообщил журналистам в четверг заместитель гендиректора компании по производству и инновациям Андрей Шибитов.
> 
> "Нами подготовлен облик (новой модернизации) Ми-26 для Минобороны России. Мы туда включили все те новшества, которые были реализованы в рамках проекта для алжирской стороны, и еще ряд новшеств, которые мы предлагаем эксклюзивно для министерства обороны России", — сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о поставках Ми-26Т2 в интересах Минобороны РФ.

----------


## алтын

> ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 16 мая. /ТАСС/. Российские летчики авиабазы Кант, дислоцированной на территории Киргизской республики, на штурмовиках Су-25СМ выполнили ракетные стрельбы на авиационном полигоне Сафакулево в Курганской области.
> Об этом сообщил официальный представитель Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) Ярослав Рощупкин.
> "Штурмовики Су-25СМ совершили 3,5-тысячекилометровый перелет из Киргизии в Курганскую область для совершенствования подготовки на незнакомой местности. Летчики провели боевые пуски управляемых ракет "воздух- поверхность" по наземным мишеням, которые имитировали базовые лагеря и склады незаконных вооруженных формирований, а также колонну автотехники на марше", - рассказал Рощупкин.
> По данным ЦВО, также штурмовики Су-25СМ отработали обход средств противовоздушной обороны "противника" на предельно малых высотах - до 250 м.
> "С поставленной задачей летчики справились отлично", - уточнили в округе.



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Штурмовики Су-25 выполнили боевые пуски управляемых ракет по лагерю "противника" на Урале

----------


## алтын

фоторепортаж День Победы на аэродроме Сеща, 9 мая 2016 года. - Дмитрий Казаков (Dimich-135™)




> День Победы на аэродроме Сеща, 9 мая 2016 года.
> Сеща — военный аэродром в Брянской области, расположенный вблизи посёлка Сеща. На аэродроме базируется 566-й Солнечногорский Краснознамённый ордена Кутузова III степени военно-транспортный авиаполк (ВТАП), на вооружении которого состоят самолёты Ил-76 и Ан-124 "Руслан", действует бетонная ВПП08/26 длиной 3105 и шириной около 70 метров.
> В воздушной части Парада на Красной площади 9 мая каждого года принимает участие самолёт Ан-124-100 с аэродрома Сеща.

----------


## алтын

277-й полк начинают перевооружать на Су-34




> Авиационный полк Восточного военного округа, расположенный под Хабаровском, получит на вооружение многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34.
> 
> Самолеты до конца года заменят бомбардировщики СУ-24М. Отличительной особенностью этого самолета является то, что он способен наносить высокоточные удары на малой высоте при плотном огне средств ПВО.
> 
> На самолете установлены средства радиоэлектронной борьбы, которые позволяют бороться со средствами связи противника. Кроме того, Су-34 может вести бой и с истребителями.


Авиационный полк под Хабаровском усилят новейшими Су-34 - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## ОБУ

До конца какого года?

----------


## алтын



----------


## Let_nab

Вот появилось ещё видео от американцев... компиляция проходов над Куком и с гвардейским вертолётиком:

----------


## AC

Это известный вертолетик:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

> До конца какого года?


Получается этого года,хотя планировалось еще в 2015 году...

----------


## ОБУ

Новосибирский завод резко ускорился и начал клепать 24-36 ЛА в год?

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны РФ получит новый вертолёт Ми&#45;38 для ВКС, 19.05.2016 &#45; Россия / Пронедра

----------


## Let_nab

В субботу 21 мая на Кубинке день открытых дверей! Должен быть пилотаж.., но млин, сейчас вот уже несколько дней дожди с низкой облачностью.., думаю, что ограничатся концертом и наземным показом техники... Обидно - погода безобразная!

----------


## Fencer

СВП-24 умнее JDAM | Кто есть кто

----------


## Fencer

Авиабаза самолетов радиолокационного дозора и наведения празднует свое 50-летие http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2085594@egNews

----------


## F74

> СВП-24 умнее JDAM | Кто есть кто


Блин, задолбали уже постить эту картинку Су-24М с отказавшим СУО и идиотами-вооруженцами, которые подвесили Х-58 и не подвесили Л-080(081). :)

----------


## GThomson

> СВП-24 умнее JDAM | Кто есть кто


СВП-24 - это JDAM для бедных...

----------


## ZHeN

можно подумать, JDAM - это дорого

вот AASM (HAMMER) - это дорого

----------


## алтын

> На аэродроме Северный в Иваново представили новейший самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У.

----------


## Pilot

КУБИНКА (Московская область), 21 мая — РИА Новости. Авиационные группы высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи" на следующей неделе отправятся в Крым для участия в показательных выступлениях на соревнованиях "Авиадартс-2016", сообщил в субботу главком ВКС РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Самое ближайшее выступление наших авиагрупп, и я всех на него приглашаю, состоится в Крыму, на полигоне Чауда. Третье и четвертое июня - самые интересные дни, открытие - 28 мая, закрытие - 5 июня", - сказал Бондарев.

Также в Крым отправятся "Беркуты" на вертолетах Ми-28Н и "Крылья Тавриды" на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130.

По словам Бондарева, сформирована специальная программа выступлений российских авиагрупп в России. "Программа есть, и наши летчики в этом году обязательно побывают и в других странах. Мы никогда никому не отказываем, особенно тем, кто нас приглашает", - подчеркнул главком.

"Авиадартс" - соревнование в точности стрельбы из ракетных установок и авиационных пушек по наземным целям. Участники должны продемонстрировать комплекс навыков летчиков ВВС по ведению боевых действий в различной обстановке и уровень профессиональной подготовки. Конкурс также предполагает показательные выступления летчиков. Организаторы подчеркивают, что, несмотря на боевое применение снарядов, "Авиадартс" - это не учения, а спортивные соревнования.

----------


## Pilot

Главком ВКС пообещал "пересадить" авиагруппу "Стрижи" на новые самолеты



Кубинка. (Московская область). 21 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Стрижи", которая вот уже 25 лет летает на истребителях МиГ-29, скоро получит новые самолеты, сообщил главком ВКС РФ герой России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Стрижей" мы тоже не забываем. Я думаю, в скором времени в Вооруженные силы будут поступать еще суперсовременные самолеты, мы также будем и эту группу переучивать и пересаживать на новые типы самолетов", - сказал В.Бондарев в субботу журналистам, не уточнив тип новых машин, которые предназначены для "Стрижей".

Он напомнил, что пилоты из авиагруппы "Русские витязи" уже переучиваются в Липецком авиацентре на новые сверхманевренные самолеты Су-30СМ, которые поступят в Кубинку в этом году на замену Су-27.

----------


## Pilot

Липецк. 21 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Истребитель Су-27 осуществил вынужденное приземление в Липецке в связи с проблемами с двигателем, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в правоохранительных службах Центрального федерального округа.

"Самолет Су-27 совершал перелет из Саратовской области на Кубинку (Московская область). Однако во время полета на борту возникла проблема с одним из двигателей, и пилот принял решение о вынужденной посадке в Липецке", - сказал источник.

Он сообщил, что посадка самолета прошла благополучно.

Ранее в субботу в Центре показа авиационной техники (ЦПАТ) в подмосковной Кубинке стартовал большой авиационный праздник, посвященный дню рождения групп высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" и "Русские Витязи".

Сообщалось, что в ходе демонстрационных полетов "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи" выполнят групповой и одиночный пилотаж на боевых истребителях МиГ-29 и Су-27, покажут знаменитый "Кубинский бриллиант" из девяти самолетов. Поздравит асов и единственная в своем роде пилотажная группа "Беркуты" на вертолетах Ми-28Н. Также будет показан одиночный пилотаж на вертолете Ка-52 "Аллигатор". Премьерой праздника станет пролет в одном строю истребителя Су-27 "Русских Витязей" и ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник".

----------


## Pilot

КУБИНКА, 21 мая - РИА Новости. Уникальный совместный воздушный строй и роспуск показали сегодня российские пилоты в подмосковной Кубинке. Как сообщили в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ, впервые в российской истории в совместном строю прошел истребитель Су-27 и четверка вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник".

Тяжелый строевой истребитель Су-27 из состава авиагруппы "Русские витязи", под управлением ведущего летчика Андрея Алексеева на минимальной для этой машины скорости - 220 километров в час - прошел в сопровождении четырех боевых вертолетов из авиагруппы "Беркуты". Особая сложность этого строя состоит в том, что истребитель движется на минимальной скорости с приподнятым вверх корпусом и удерживается в этом положении только благодаря мастерству летчика.

Кроме того, вертолеты Ми-28Н, сопровождающие его слева и справа по двое, движутся на минимальном расстоянии друг от друга, что придает пилотажу дополнительную зрелищность.

Праздник в Кубинке продолжается. Тысячи зрителей приехали сегодня в Подмосковье из разных регионов, чтобы насладиться зрелищным пилотажем российских воздушных асов.

----------


## leha-lp

> КУБИНКА, 21 мая - РИА 
> Особая сложность этого строя состоит в том, что истребитель движется на минимальной скорости с приподнятым вверх корпусом и удерживается в этом положении только благодаря мастерству летчика.


А я думал, что во всем виновата аэродинамика совместно с термодинамикой...

----------


## FLOGGER

> , истребитель движется на минимальной скорости с приподнятым вверх корпусом и удерживается в этом положении только благодаря мастерству летчика.


Да, фраза действительно шикарная. "Приподнятый вверх корпус" - это просто шедевр журналистской мысли!

----------


## Pilot

> Да, фраза действительно шикарная. "Приподнятый вверх корпус" - это просто шедевр журналистской мысли!


вот фото этого "безобразия"  https://goo.gl/photos/8WerG9kKtrWekvFs6

----------


## FLOGGER

НЯП, такой фокус уже демонстрировался, только не помню, в каком году: полет Су-27 на пару с Ми-24. Так что новость не столь сенсационна как здесь утверждают.

----------


## Pilot

там, вроде был только проход, а тут прошли, развернулись на 270 гр и роспуск

----------


## leha-lp

> там, вроде был только проход, а тут прошли, развернулись на 270 гр и роспуск


А потом еще и на посадку. И самое сенсационное, все сели на аэродроме взлета.

----------


## алтын

> Самарский авиационный завод готовится к приему новой партии, теперь уже легендарных ТУ-95. Это будет очередной этап модернизации отечественного бомбардировщика. В цехах, где летающих "медведей" делают ещё более грозными побывала наша съемочная группа. 
> 
> В этот цех категорически запрещено входить людям без российского гражданства и *ни в коем случае нельзя снимать бортовые номера самолетов.* Оборонная мощь страны, два действующих бомбардировщика. В Самаре на модернизации. То, что совершенствовать ТУ-95 доверили именно Авиакору, во многом заслуга руководства региона, считает директор завода. 
> 
> Благодаря заказам министерства обороны, завод обеспечен работой минимум на 10 лет вперед. Помимо бомбардировщиков на ремонте находятся еще 4 машины ТУ-154, и тоже для государственных нужд. А впереди новый этап расширенной модернизации "95-ых". Это поможет нарастить объемы производства и создать новые рабочие места, уверен председатель Губернской Думы Виктор Сазонов, посетивший предприятие 
> 
> Тема АН-140 интересует и коллектив завода. На встрече был задан вопрос о шансах предприятия получить заказ на межрегиональный самолет, о необходимости которого не так давно говорил Президент Владимир Путин. По словам Виктора Сазонова, "Авиакор" - реальный претендент. И руководство области окажет заводу в этом содействие.


Новую партию легендарных ТУ-95 готовы принять в Самаре

Очень-очень "секретные" номера Медведей  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Очень-очень "секретные" номера Медведей


И это при том,что по какому-нибудь международному договору СССР/Россия передала США информацию об воздушной составляющей ядерной триады - количество и,наверное,некоторые формулярные данные каждого конкретного воздушного носителя ядерного оружия...

----------


## Pilot

После учений и участия в параде российские штурмовики вернулись на базу в Киргизии



Москва. 23 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Звено модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ вернулись на российскую авиабазу Кант, дислоцированную на территории Киргизии, после выполнения учебных полетов над Уралом.

"Летчики совершили перелет из авиабазы Шагол (Челябинская область) с двумя дозаправками - в Новосибирске и Караганде. Маршрут составил более 3,5 тыс. км, средняя скорость - 750 км/ч", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы Центрального военного округа.

В течение двух недель российские Су-25СМ выполняли ракетные стрельбы в ночных и дневных условиях на авиационном полигоне Сафакулево в Курганской области. Летчики провели боевые пуски управляемых ракет типа "воздух-поверхность" по наземным мишеням, которые имитировали базовые лагеря и склады незаконных вооруженных формирований, а также колонну автотехники на марше. "Главная цель полетов - совершенствование авиационной подготовки на незнакомой местности", - отмечает пресс-служба.

Также российские летчики на Су-25СМ приняли участие в воздушной части парада Победы в Екатеринбурге 9 мая. Звено штурмовиков пролетело над центром города парадным строем на высоте 250 м, скорость составила - 400 км/ч.

Авиабаза Кант - военный аэродром, расположенный в Чуйской области Киргизии и используемый Россией в соответствии с договором. Находится в долине реки Чу в 20 км к востоку от Бишкека, в 2 км южнее города Кант. Модернизированные Су-25СМ поступили на вооружение авиабазы в 2014 году.

----------


## Avia M

Главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев взлетом на истребителе МиГ-29 открыл реконструированную взлетно-посадочную полосу под Астраханью, передает корреспондент ТАСС.

"Чувство радостной гордости за нашу Родину переполняет меня сегодня. Мы так долго ждали таких аэродромов. Я взлетал как по гладкому стеклу - никакой тряски или качки. Сегодня мы получаем суперсовременные самолеты. Хорошая полоса значительно продлевает срок их эксплуатации", - заявил главком.

Полет МиГ-29 под управлением главнокомандующего ВКС продолжался около десяти минут. Он выполнил комплекс фигур высшего пилотажа: взлет на форсаже, полупереворот, вираж, "ухо", "горку", "бочки", "кадушку" и успешно приземлился на новую полосу...

Главком ВКС полетом на МиГ-29 открыл новую полосу на аэродроме Приволжский под Астраханью - AEX.RU

----------


## FLOGGER

> Очень-очень "секретные" номера Медведей


Ну все, теперь тюрьма. Следом за АВ :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Очень-очень "секретные" номера Медведей


Оба борта -- и "Воронеж", и "Изборск" -- еще зимой отметились в репортажах с "Авиакора"...

----------


## Fencer

> Главком ВКС полетом на МиГ-29 открыл новую полосу на аэродроме Приволжский под Астраханью - AEX.RU


Завершен первый этап реконструкции военного аэродрома "Приволжский" | РИА Новости

----------


## алтын

Мы тут шутки шутим , а бортовые номера реально замазывают  :Confused: 







> Жителей окрестностей полигона Погоново, похоже, ждет как никогда тихое лето. Стрелять из авиапушек и направлять во мнимых врагов ракеты в этом году там не будут. Российский этап состязаний военных летчиков «Авиадартс – 2016» пройдет не в Воронежской области. Впервые за всю историю соревнований. Показывать меткость и мастерство пилотажа будут в Крыму. Начнут уже 25 мая. Сегодня с аэродрома Бутурлиновки на черноморское побережье отправились летчики ЗВО на бомбардировщиках СУ-34. Планируются, что в российском этапе в общей сложности примут участие сразу полсотни лучших экипажей страны истребительной, фронтовой, транспортной и других родов авиации.
> 
> Вокруг этих «синих птиц» с утра кружат техники. «Сушки» перед взлетом осматривают от носа до хвоста. Обходя самолет с левого борта, ищут сколы, повреждения, подтеки. Убедившись, что 34-ки выглядят готовыми, в пневмосистемах проверяют давление, в форсажных камерах – «прогары». Разрядники статического электричества и вовсе прощупывают. Металлических нитей в каждом должно быть по четыре. Для бомбардировщиков готовых к полету у инженеров свой ритуал.
> Абдул Тагиров, инженер авиационного комплекса:
> «Общая подготовка предполетная занимает около четырёх часов. Перед выруливанием самолет погладить, ласточку! Ждем с нетерпением, встречаем».
> «Сушки» заправляют топливом, азотом, маслом, кислородом. Конкурсным самолетам предстоит пока самый дальний путь за всю историю авиадартса. Впервые российский этап пройдет не над Липецком и Воронежем, а над Севастополем. Через 1000 воздушных километров и примерно час времени этих «синих птиц» встретят на аэродроме Бельбек. Летчики ЗВО уверены, победить на черноморском побережье им и родные крылья помогут.
> Самолеты на авиадартс специально, говорят, не выбирали. В Крым отправляются первые по очереди борта, прошедшие техническое обслуживание. Но именно они должны принести воронежским экипажам победу. На этот раз летчики будут выступать именно на своих СУ-34. В отличие от прошлых лет, когда крылатые машины экипажам выбирал жребий.
> «Дротиками» авиабомбы и ракеты впервые назвали в 2013-ом. Нынешний авиадартс по счету четвертый. На прошлом воронежские летчики стали самыми меткими и быстрыми - победили в международном этапе. К состязаниям в Крыму, говорят, готовились ежедневно – каждую смену. Лучшие экипажи полка прошли два отборочных тура в Бутурлиновке и Тверской области.
> Испытания предстоят те же – проверка мастерства пилотажа, точности боевого применения и воздушная разведка. Главный отвлекающий маневр теперь, похоже, черноморские красоты.
> ...


Воронежские лётчики отправились на авиадартс, который пройдёт в Крыму

----------


## алтын

> В подмосковном Жуковском после курса технического омоложения ветеран военно-транспортной авиации самолет Ил-76МД прошел новый этап испытаний.
> Старое навигационное оборудование, комплекс связи и другие системы в нем заменили на современные, разработанные в «Ильюшине» по заказу ВКС. Военные рассчитывали, что борты будут отвечать требованиям времени по безопасности и экологичности полетов, при этом хотели сэкономить.
> Модернизация должна была обойтись не более чем в треть стоимости нового самолета. С такой начинкой срок эксплуатации транспортнику продлили еще на 10 лет.
> Василий Барташко, начальник 153-го военного представительства, аккредитованного при ОАО «Ильюшин»: «Модернизация, она и затевается для того, чтобы ставить новые задачи и решать их. Поэтому эффективность самолета будет процентов на 20–30 выше предыдущего. Безопасность полета этого самолета проверена 40 годами эксплуатации. Поэтому наша задача основная — не навредить и сделать самолет лучше, чем он был».
> Аналогичный проект модернизации в «Ильюшине» начали и для топливозаправщиков Ил-78М.


Специалисты «Ильюшина» продлили жизнь самолету-«ветерану» // НТВ.Ru

----------


## F74

> Мы тут шутки шутим , а бортовые номера реально замазывают 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Воронежские лётчики отправились на авиадартс, который пройдёт в Крыму


Странно. Никогда не думал, что аэродром Дягилево и полигон Дубровичи, на которых проходил финал "Авиадартс-2015" передали из Рязанской области в Воронежскую :).

----------


## AndyK

> Мы тут шутки шутим , а бортовые номера реально замазывают


Смешно. На выруливании номер замазали, а в предыдущем кадре он есть  :Biggrin:

----------


## L39aero

У нас опять маничка секретности начинается!!!вероятный противник чуть ли не поименно экипажи знает,а мы номера на видео замазываем!:-D хочу увидеть где америкосы на видео замазывают номера своей техники и места базирования скрывают!!!то все раскажжем,то все засекретим наглухо

----------


## Polikarpoff

причем не только тут, сегодня еще попалось в фоторепортаже из Курска, все RF-ки замазали:



> _...В кабину с камерами не лезть, пилотов не снимать, номера замазать и так далее..._


http://topwar.ru/95636-mig-29smt-pochti-ryadom.html

----------


## алтын

> МОСКВА, 24 мая — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ в рамках гособоронзаказа объявило электронный аукцион с начальной (максимальной) ценой контракта 3,341 миллиарда рублей на ремонт с модернизацией девяти штурмовиков Су-25 в Су-25СМ3, следует из информации на портале госзакупок.
> Работы должны быть выполнены в срок с момента вступления контракта в силу до 25 ноября 2017 года. Отмечается, что ремонт с модернизацией Су-25 проводится для обеспечения норм летной годности и поддержания требуемого уровня безопасности полетов и боевой эффективности воздушных судов Вооруженных сил РФ.
> Согласно порталу госзакупок, Минобороны РФ ранее объявляло электронный аукцион со стартовой ценой 1,75 миллиарда рублей на модернизацию до 20 декабря текущего года пяти Су-25 в Су-25СМ3. Контракт выиграло АО "121 авиационный ремонтный завод".
> Ранее газета "Известия" со ссылкой на представителя ВКС РФ сообщала, что усовершенствованный штурмовик Су-25СМ3 "Грач" планируется испытать в ближайшее время. До конца нынешнего года Воздушно-космические силы России получат первые модернизированные штурмовики Су-25СМ3 "Грач", оснащенные новейшими прицельными системами и комплексами обороны, благодаря которым эти самолеты смогут уничтожать вражеские танки, оставаясь неуязвимыми для зенитных систем. Помимо этого представитель ВКС РФ рассказал, что до конца 2020 года ВКС РФ планируют модернизировать более 40 штурмовиков этой модели на 121-м авиаремонтном заводе в подмосковной Кубинке.
> Сообщалось также, что новейшие Су-25СМ3 созданы для уничтожения при любой погоде и в любое время суток подвижных целей, таких как танки или бронемашины, защищенные от ударов с воздуха не только переносными зенитно-ракетными комплексами типа американского "Стингера" или российской "Вербы", но и дальнобойными системами, такими как "Бук", "Тор" и "Пэтриот".


Минобороны России планирует провести модернизацию девяти Су-25 | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны получит командные пункты на базе вертолетов - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## алтын

> 196-й Гвардейский Минский военно-транспортный авиационный полк отмечает 73 года со дня образования
> В этом году у мигаловских летчиков двой ной праздник. 3 июля они будут принимать поздравления в Москве. 85 лет со дня образования военно-транспортной авиации будут проходить на Поклонной горе. 
> 
> С поздравления начался этот день на аэродроме Мигалово. Но служба есть служба. Сейчас у летчиков ответственный момент - подготовка техники к летней эксплуатации. Авиаполк, который был сформирован в годы Великой Отечественной войны, с гордостью носит звание «Гвардейский». За освобождение Белоруссии и города Минска было присвоено еще почетное наименование «Минский». 5 летчиков и штурманов были удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза. 
> 
> Капитан Николай Кораблев мечтал о профессии летчика с детства. Говорит, пошел по стопам своего дяди. Закончив Краснодарское военное училище, попал по распределению в Тверь. Успел облететь почти всю страну. Вспоминает, как в прошлом году пришлось тушить пожары на Дальнем Востоке. 
> 
> В подготовке к полетам задействованы десятки инженеров и техников. Чтобы было легко в небе, нужно проверить все на земле. 
> 
> ...


Тверская ГТРК / 196-й Гвардейский Минский военно-транспортный авиационный полк отмечает 73 года со дня образования

----------


## Muller

> У нас опять маничка секретности начинается!!!вероятный противник чуть ли не поименно экипажи знает,а мы номера на видео замазываем!:-D хочу увидеть где америкосы на видео замазывают номера своей техники и места базирования скрывают!!!то все раскажжем,то все засекретим наглухо


Беда в том, что мЫшление осталось старым (из советской реальности, плохо это или хорошо), а технические средства, особенно фото- и видеофиксации, сделали огромный рывок вперед. Можно сколько угодно убиваться, замазывая всё и вся, только это ведь борьба с ветряными мельницами. Времена изменились.
Обычный споттер может легко свести на нет все потуги озабоченных соблюдением тайны. 
И чем быстрее это будет понято, тем меньше нервов будет потрачено и глупостей наделано. 

PS и главное, должно (и я надеюсь будет) быть понято то, что "фарш невозможно провернуть назад и мяса из котлет не восстановишь" - обратного-то пути нет.

----------


## Pilot

Основной вуз РФ по подготовке военных летчиков в 2017 году увеличит выпуск почти вдвое



ТИХОРЕЦК /Краснодарский край/, 26 мая. /ТАСС/. Основное место подготовки российских военных летчиков, Краснодарское авиационное училище им. Серова, планирует в следующем году более чем вдвое увеличить выпуск - примерно до 150 пилотов. Об этом сообщил сегодня журналистам начальник вуза полковник Виктор Ляхов.

"В этом году Краснодарское училище выпустит 65 летчиков, а уже в следующем году их количество увеличится более чем в два раза", - сказал Ляхов.

Он отметил, что в этом году училище планирует повысить исправность парка самолетов первоначальной подготовки Л-39 "до 100 единиц".

Кроме того, уже в этом году каждый курсант, приступивший к первым полетам, должен налетать не менее 80 часов (в прошлые годы - 50), рассказал полковник. По его словам, программа первоначального летного обучения была существенно обновлена и дополнена. В частности, будущие летчики осваивают простой и сложный пилотаж, навигацию на малых и средних высотах.

Как сообщалось ранее, этой весной впервые за три года в российских военных вузах возобновилась первоначальная летная подготовка. Свыше 200 третьекурсников Краснодарского училища совершили первые полеты, всего же летную практику на девяти авиабазах начали более 350 курсантов. По словам Ляхова, к концу обучения каждый выпускник должен провести в небе не менее 200 часов.

В Краснодарском авиационном училище готовят пилотов истребительной, штурмовой, бомбардировочной, военно-транспортной и дальней авиации. Это основное место подготовки военных летчиков в России. Подготовкой штурманов занимается училище в Челябинске, а экипажи вертолетов обучаются в Сызрани.

----------


## Panda-9

> У нас опять маничка секретности начинается!!!вероятный противник чуть ли не поименно экипажи знает,а мы номера на видео замазываем!:-D хочу увидеть где америкосы на видео замазывают номера своей техники и места базирования скрывают!!!то все раскажжем,то все засекретим наглухо


Что-то подумалось: может, их вообще убрать (в смысле такие большие бортовые), если "жить мешают"? У большинства вероятных противников таких номеров вообще нет (в США небольшого размера серийные номера, у англичан небольшие буквы), есть и исключения типа шведов, но они и не воюют нигде. Понятно, что крупные номера удобны техникам. Но в сегодняшних реалиях нужны ли они такие крупные в воздухе? Оставить небольшой на киле, сделать на створке ПОШ (хоть с двух сторон) - и хватит. Не?

----------


## L39aero

Да достаточно привести Машины к единому виду,а то у нас арз красят сами по себе,заводы сами по себе,смт в Курске в одном камо,в Астрахани в другом!су-27 вообще мрак!

----------


## Pilot

ВКС получат 30 из 39 самолетов Ил-76МД-90А к 2020 году - командующий ВТА





МОСКВА, 27 мая - РИА Новости. Воздушно-космические силы России к 2020 году получат порядка 30 модернизированных самолетов Ил-76МД-90А, сообщил в пятницу командующий Военно-транспортной авиации генерал-лейтенант Владимир Бенедиктов.

Всего, согласно заключенному контракту, Минобороны должно получить 39 самолетов Ил-76МД-90А до 2021 года. Начиная с 2021 года, планируется наладить серийный выпуск данных самолетов по 21 единице в год.

"Согласно комплексной программы развития Военно-транспортной авиации до 2020 года предусмотрено получение новых самолетов Ил-76МД-90А, порядка 30 машин. Также в рамках программы модернизации предусмотрена модернизация практически всех образцов авиационной техники - это и самолеты Ан-124 и Ил-76МД", - сказал Бенедиктов в эфире телеканала "Россия-24".

Он добавил, что к 2020 году Военно-транспортная авиация планирует повысить свой потенциал как за счет поступления новой техники, так и за счет модернизации уже имеющейся.

----------


## AC

> ...и "Воронеж"...


Уже в Энгельсе:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

"Пилоты Министерства обороны РФ успешно завершили переподготовку для управления новейшим арктическим вертолетом Ми-8АМТШ-ВА. Знания и опыт, полученные в ходе прохождения теоретической и тренажерной подготовки в сертифицированном авиационном учебном центре Улан-Удэнского авиационного завода холдинга «Вертолеты России» (входит в Госкорпорацию «Ростех»), позволят военным летчикам осуществлять полеты на Ми-8АМТШ-ВА для выполнения широкого круга задач в арктических широтах. 

В течение двух недель военные летчики проходили теоретическую переподготовку по специальностям «Вертолет и двигатели», «Авиационное оборудование», «Радиоэлектронное оборудование», «Авиационное вооружение» и «Десантно-транспортное оборудование». Кроме того, экипажи ознакомились с новым поисково-спасательным оборудованием вертолета, а также возможностями его боевого применения.

Теоретическая подготовка летчиков была завершена практическими занятиями на комплексном тренажере. Специалистам учебного центра 
У-УАЗ удалось максимально приблизить к реальности полет на тренажере благодаря использованию в его программном обеспечении уточненных уравнений движения. После занятий на тренажере военные летчики перешли к летной практике на вертолете Ми-8АМТШ-ВА, находящемся на У-УАЗ.

По мнению экипажей Минобороны РФ, прошедших обучение, вертолет Ми-8АМТШ-ВА отличается легкостью пилотирования и наличием современного оборудования и систем. Они также отметили функциональность авиационного учебного центра У-УАЗ, подчеркнув его современность и оснащенность.

В настоящее время по заказу Министерства обороны на авиационном заводе в Улан-Удэ изготавливаются два арктических вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-ВА, после чего одна из машин будет перебазирована в Заполярье на аэродром Тикси. По сравнению с базовой версией 
Ми-8АМТШ-В новый арктический вертолет Ми-8АМТШ-ВА имеет ряд конструктивных особенностей. Также были модернизированы его основные системы. С учетом этого, руководство Минобороны РФ и холдинга «Вертолеты России» приняли решение организовать на базе авиационного центра У-УАЗ обучение эксплуатации и применению нового Ми-8АМТШ-ВА летным и инструкторско-преподавательским составом войск.

Конструкция нового вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-ВА учитывает все основные особенности применения вертолетной техники в зоне северных широт. В частности, вертолет приспособлен для эксплуатации в условиях: низких температур, больших расстояний между точками базирования и площадками целевого назначения, обширных акваторий водной поверхности Северного ледовитого океана, безориентирной местности, «полярной ночи», неустойчивого приема спутниковых сигналов и радиосвязи.

В числе главных особенностей конструкции можно отметить наличие уникальной системы подогрева агрегатов трансмиссии, благодаря которой при отрицательных температурах до -60°С возможен оперативный запуск двигателей вертолета при автономном и безангарном базировании. Ми-8АМТШ-ВА также оснащен улучшенной теплоизоляцией, теплоизоляционными шторами, оборудованием для разогрева горячих пайков для экипажа и перевозимого личного состава.

Для полетов в условиях безориентирной местности и полярной ночи на машине установлено новейшее пилотажно-навигационное и радио-оборудование, в том числе цифровой автопилот и инерциальная система навигации, работающая при отсутствии спутниковых сигналов.

Полеты на большие расстояния между точками базирования обеспечены внешними дополнительными топливными баками, повышающими дальность полета. Безопасность экипажа и пассажиров повышена путем применения специальных  морских спасательных костюмов. Согласно размещенному Государственному оборонному заказу холдинг «Вертолеты России» в 2016-2017 годах передаст Минобороны РФ еще 5 вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ-ВА."

«Вертолеты России» переучили летчиков Минобороны РФ для полетов на «арктическом» вертолете Ми-8АМТШ-ВА

----------


## ОБУ

Истребители Су-34 поступят в часть ВВО под Хабаровском в начале июня | РИА Новости

----------


## алтын

> В субботу 28 мая на аэродроме Мигалово в Твери пройдёт День открытых дверей.

----------


## L39aero

Вернувшись к теме камуфляжа наших ввс,обратите внимание на су-34,как только стали красить в один цвет и красные номера по полкам раздавая сначала,сразу начинается путаница,какой с какого полка,то же с су-30см,которые аки братья близнецы,вот собственно и ответ,на тему засекречивания численного состава наших ввс!

----------


## алтын

> АЭРОДРОМ БЕЛЬБЕК /Республика Крым/, 28 мая. /ТАСС/. Масштабные всероссийские соревнования военных летчиков "Авиадартс-2016" открылись в Крыму. Старт состязаниям дал главнокомандующий ВКС РФ генерал-полковник, Герой России Виктор Бондарев.
> Всероссийские соревнования военных летчиков "Авиадартс-2016" начинаются в Крыму
> Военные Вьетнама и Пакистана интересуются участием в конкурсе "Десантный взвод"
> Су-24 и "Терминаторы" прилетели в Крым для участия в "Авиадартс"
> Экипажи боевой авиации РФ перебрасываются в Крым на "Авиадартс"
> "Сегодня мы открываем третий этап "Авиадартс". Не случайно открытие происходит на российской земле, в Крыму. Именно здесь зародилась российская авиация. Сегодня здесь в строю находятся лучшие из лучших, которые своим мастерством и трудом доказали, что они достигли наивысших высот в боевой подготовке", - сказал Бондарев на церемонии открытия.
> Победители этих соревнований будут защищать Воздушно-космические силы России на международном этапе "Авиадартс", который пройдет в конце июля - начале августа в Рязани, отметил главнокомандующий ВКС.
> В свою очередь, губернатор Севастополя Сергей Меняйло пожелал участникам "Авиадартс" удачи и наивысшего мастерства. "Я очень рад тому, что этапы "Авиадартс" проходят здесь в Крыму, и самое главное, что финал соревнований будет проходить в Севастополе. Вы в очередной раз покажете севастопольцам, что Воздушно-космические силы всегда готовы встать на защиту нашей Родины и выполнить любые задачи верховного главнокомандующего", - сказал Меняйло.
> Лучшим летчикам России в течение недели предстоит состязаться в точности поражения наземных и морских целей, искусстве навигации и пилотаже, в физической выносливости и силе. Этот этап конкурса будет проходить с 28 мая по 5 июня на аэродромах Кировское, Бельбек и полигоне Чауда под Феодосией. Мишенная обстановка на полигоне уникальна - в ней воплощен опыт современных военных конфликтов, все максимально приближено к реальным условиям.
> На полигоне Чауда также пройдет одно из центральных событий "Авиадартс" - масштабная демонстрация возможностей новейшей авиатехники - шоу "Авиамикс". Запланирована и акция по набору контрактников. Завершится всероссийский "Авиадартс" грандиозным праздником и авиашоу в Севастополе 5 июня



Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Соревнования "Авиадартс-2016" проходят в Крыму

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Производство самолётов Ту-160, Ту-22М3 и Ту-214. КАЗ им. Горбунова - Gelio (Степанов Слава)

----------


## OKA

"ХАБАРОВСК, 1 июн – РИА Новости. Участники экспедиции Минобороны РФ и Русского географического общества, исследующие сооружения времен Второй мировой войны на курильском острове Матуа, приступили к инженерным работам по восстановлению аэродрома, сообщил в среду журналистам начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа Александр Гордеев.

Во времена Второй мировой войны на острове располагалась воинские формирования Японии. Здесь сохранились подземные бункеры, взлетно-посадочные полосы. В настоящее время на острове Матуа проходит совместная экспедиция Минобороны РФ и РГО. Накануне сообщалось, что участники экспедиции провели маркировку вертолетной площадки.

"Участниками проведено обследование взлетно-посадочной полосы (ВПП), подготовлены к работе и развернуты мобильные аэродромные комплексы и аппаратура для обеспечения полетов летательных аппаратов. Расчищена дренажная система аэродрома. Завершена подготовка площадки для посадки на аэродром вертолетов любых типов", — рассказал Гордеев.

Он уточнил, что аэродром имеет две ВПП длиной более 1,2 тысячи метров и шириной 80 метров с бетонным и асфальтовым покрытием.

Также, по словам начальника пресс-службы ВВО, экспедиция продолжает исследование фортификационных сооружений и проводит инженерные работы в бухте Двойная для подготовки прибрежного участка острова к подходу большого десантного корабля для погрузки техники и материальных средств.

Ранее командующий войсками ВВО генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин заявил, что в настоящее время рассматриваются возможности перспективного базирования сил Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ) на Матуа."

На острове Матуа начали ремонт аэродрома, оставленного японской армией | РИА Новости

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

в ВВО есть МиГ-29?

----------


## алтын



----------


## ZHeN



----------


## FlankeRMan69

МиГ-29 непричем,кадры,Липецк и т.п.Перечислили же СУ-24м2,34,35,30СМ

----------


## алтын

это астраханские МиГи

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 3 июн - РИА Новости. Летчики Западного военного округа (ЗВО) обучились управлению новейшими многоцелевыми истребителями Су-35 в Липецком центре, которые поступят на вооружение ЗВО до конца этого года, сообщил начальник пресс-службы округа Игорь Мугинов.

На теоретических занятиях летчики освоили тактическо-технические характеристики самолета, особенности его пилотирования и технологическую базу.

"После прохождения теории экипажи самолетов прошли специализированный курс на наземных тренажерах, выполнив полеты по кругу, по маршруту и в зону, а также отработали перехват воздушных целей", - сказал он.

Два звена новейших многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 планируется ввести в состав подразделения истребительной авиации смешанной авиационной дивизии ЗВО до конца текущего года.

----------


## Pilot

ХАБАРОВСК, 3 июн - РИА Новости. Молодые летчики бомбардировочной и штурмовой авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО) из Хабаровского края и Приморья выполнили условные пуски ракет и учебное бомбометание, сообщил журналистам в пятницу начальник пресс-службы округа Александр Гордеев.

"Условные пуски ракет и учебное бомбометание с бомбардировщиков Су-24М2 и штурмовиков Су-25СМ экипажи произвели с применением контрольно-записывающей аппаратуры. Этот способ позволяет в условиях реальных полетов совершенствовать навыки применения вооружения, без использования боеприпасов", - сказал Гордеев.

Он отметил, что в ходе выполнения заданий был задействован весь летный и инженерно- технический состав двух авиационных частей.

----------


## Pilot

Севастополь. 5 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - Более 100 единиц новейшей авиатехники поступит, как ожидается, в российские авиачасти в 2017 году, сообщил журналистам главком ВКС РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Да, можно и так сказать", - сказал Бондарев, отвечая на вопрос о том, поступит ли в ВКС РФ более 100 самолетов и вертолетов.

"В 2017 году по госпрограмме вооружений, по гособоронзаказу меньше, чем в 2016 году, не будет. Тем более, мы будем получать новую технику - истребители Т-50, новые вертолеты", - отметил главком.

----------


## Avia M

7 июня 2016 г., AEX.RU –  Министерство обороны РФ заказало 150 учебно-тренировочных самолетов Як-152 для первичного обучения военных летчиков. Об этом сегодня заявил директор по бережливому производству Иркутского авиазавода Сергей Яманов.

"В настоящее время на заводе в различной стадии сборки находятся три самолета Як-152. Иркутский авиазавод приступает к выполнению заказа министерства обороны, которое заказало 150 таких машин", — сказал г-н Яманов.

"Мы рассчитываем, что до конца года первая летная из этих машин совершит свой первый полет до конца этого года", — добавил Сергей Яманов.

----------


## LansE293

"Авиадартс 2016", показательные выступления пилотажных групп 
АГВП Соколы России  на самолетах СУ-30СМ, финал Авиадартс-2016 .

----------


## LansE293

АГВП Беркуты на вертолетах Ми-28 Авиадартс-2016

----------


## LansE293

АГВП «Стрижи» финал Авиадартс-2016

----------


## LansE293

Витязи и Стрижи Кубинский бриллиант Авиадартс-2016

----------


## LansE293

АГВП «Витязи» Севастополь Авиадартс-2016

----------


## L39aero

Я в афиге заказать самолет,который еще не летал,на которых не известно можно ли вообще курсанту летать?!а когда биться начнут интересно что будут делать?вот лобби у иркута!ср-10 живой,в металле,бери клепай,нет,мы его 10 лет будем испытывать,но покупать будем 152,а потом,ой а он хорош был,но уже поздно,мы поршневого шлака накупили,денег нет!не говоря уже о том что реактив можно по движку унифицировать!ну и ждем возмущение летно-инструкторского состава,когда их с реактивных бонусов снимут:-)

----------


## melman31

Думаю предполагают такую систему Як-152->СР-10->Як-130

----------


## L39aero

Забыли в конце боевой еще,и у нас летчики вообще на вес золота будут

----------


## LansE293

> 7 июня 2016 г., AEX.RU –  Министерство обороны РФ заказало 150 учебно-тренировочных самолетов Як-152 для первичного обучения военных летчиков. Об этом сегодня заявил директор по бережливому производству Иркутского авиазавода Сергей Яманов.
> 
> "В настоящее время на заводе в различной стадии сборки находятся три самолета Як-152. Иркутский авиазавод приступает к выполнению заказа министерства обороны, которое заказало 150 таких машин", — сказал г-н Яманов.
> 
> "Мы рассчитываем, что до конца года первая летная из этих машин совершит свой первый полет до конца этого года", — добавил Сергей Яманов.





> 7 июня 2016 г., накануне торжественной выкатки первого летного экземпляра перспективного пассажирского самолета МС-21, в цехах Иркутского авиационного завода (филиал корпорации "Иркут") журналистам были впервые продемонстрированы находящиеся в процессе изготовления первые опытные образцы нового учебно-тренировочного самолета первоначальной летной подготовки Як-152.
> 
> В соответствии с государственным контрактом, заключенным 30 мая 2014 г. Министерством обороны России с ОАО "ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева" (входит в корпорацию "Иркут") на выполнение опытно-конструкторской работы "Разработка учебно-тренировочного комплекса первоначальной летной подготовки летчиков на базе учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152", предстоит разработать рабочую конструкторскую документацию и изготовить два летных экземпляра самолета, по одному образцу для статических и ресурсных испытаний, процедурный тренажер, учебный компьютерный класс и средства объективного контроля, а также провести предварительные летные испытания и предъявить машину на государственные испытания.
> 
> УТК на базе Як-152 планируется использовать в ВВС и ДОСААФ для обучения технике пилотирования, в т.ч. групповым полетам, фигурам высшего пилотажа, выполнению штопора и методике вывода из него, полетам по приборам, а также основам навигации.
> 
> Принципиальной особенностью Як-152 является его силовая установка. Если на ранних этапах проектирования самолет планировалось оснащать поршневым бензиновым звездообразным мотором воздушного охлаждения М-14Х (аналогичный используется и на китайском самолете L-7, являющимся своего рода аналогом Як-152К), то теперь решено строить его с современным дизельным двигателем, работающим на авиационном керосине. Дело в том, что выпуск поршневых двигателей серии М-14 (М-9) на Воронежском механическом заводе фактически уже прекращен, а других отечественных аналогов в необходимом классе мощности не имеется. К тому же применение дизельного двигателя позволяет повысить летные характеристики самолета и существенно снизить затраты на топливо.
> 
> В 2010 г. 12-цилиндровый дизель RED A03 V12 мощностью 500 л.с. был в опытном порядке установлен в Германии на один из самолетов Як-52, чьи летные испытания показали качественное улучшение всех его характеристик. Такой же двигатель, судя по всему, будет применяться и на опытных Як-152. Один такой мотор уже установлен на борт первого летного образца Як-152 (№0001), второй можно было видеть в цеху Иркутского авиазавода рядом с экземпляром для статических испытаний (№0003). Модификации Як-152 могут оснащаться и менее мощным шестицилиндровым дизелем RED A05 мощностью 350 л.с. 
> ...







Видик про первый "одизеленный" ЯК-52

----------


## Pilot

Есть инфа, что упал МиГ-29. Но... в этом месте летали Витязи.... уточняем

----------


## Pilot

Витязи потеряли самолет. по летчику пока не ясно. Сергей Еременко :(((( Купол никто не видел :(((

----------


## Fencer

> Витязи потеряли самолет. по летчику пока не ясно. Сергей Еременко :(((( Купол никто не видел :(((


http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...iya-serii-226/

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

Вертолетчики Центрального военного округа под Новосибирском отрабатывают атаку воздушных целей



Новосибирск. 10 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-СИБИРЬ - Летные экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24 Новосибирской авиационной базы армейской авиации Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) начали учебно-тренировочные полеты, отрабатывая разведку и поражение условного противника, сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.

"В ходе занятий на Шиловском полигоне в Новосибирской области они отработают практические действия: взлет, посадку, полет по заданному маршруту с разведкой, обнаружением и уничтожением целей условного противника. В качестве имитационной цели выступит вертолет МИ-8 АМТШ-В "Терминатор". Попадание в цель фиксируется фотоконтрольным прибором", - говорится в сообщении.

За неделю летчики планируют совершить более 100 учебных вертолетовылетов, из них 20 - на атаку воздушных целей.

На занятиях задействовано 30 летчиков, звено вертолетов Ми-24 и один вертолет МИ-8 АМТШ-В.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Витязи потеряли самолет.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ОБУ

Вооруженные силы получат за два года еще 55 Су-30СМ
https://rg.ru/2016/06/15/reg-sibfo/v...c-su-30sm.html

----------


## алтын



----------


## Avia M

О как... :Smile: 

Пилотажная группа была образована в 1993 году на базе Липецкого авиацентра для совершенствования навыков  полетов истребителей  в группе, а также для демонстрации маневренных возможностей самолетов Су-27 и профессиональной подготовки летчиков.

http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...lcons/desc.htm

----------


## L39aero

Вот это поворот!!!!так вот почему цбп превратился в шоу цент,они с 93 года планомерно к этому шли!ждем теперь пилотажную группу от юво,цво,вво!вот будет потеха!есть целый цпат,но зачем,надо из каждой боевой эскадрильи создать пилотажное звено,тьфу,аж читать противно

----------


## GThomson

> Вот это поворот!!!!так вот почему цбп превратился в шоу цент,они с 93 года планомерно к этому шли!ждем теперь пилотажную группу от юво,цво,вво!вот будет потеха!есть целый цпат,но зачем,надо из каждой боевой эскадрильи создать пилотажное звено,тьфу,аж читать противно


постепенно доходит. 
например, уровень жизни в любом американском захолустье сопоставим с ихней столицей, и там есть все возможности для полётов.
а нынешняя система набора в Кубинку прогнила и задыхается от коррупции. 
недавние скандалы с "посадками" командира пилотажной группы за взятки - верхушка айсберга.
из этих же побуждений и Жуковку-Монино убрали в Воронеж, но "в армии тяжелее всего, вырвать зуб..."

----------


## L39aero

Ну скажем так, Липецк начал еще раньше!в общем,как всегда люди занимаются не своими обязанностями,а всем кроме них!чую сейчас заклюют,если скажу что должна быть одна пилотажная группа на все ВВС и все,дажу у богатеньких пендосов и то она одна!а у нас целых 3!!!!

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=GThomson;136876]
а нынешняя система набора в Кубинку прогнила и задыхается от коррупции. 


Это обращение в СК?

----------


## Nazar

Кто знает что произошло в четверг с Ту-22М3 в Острове..?

----------


## Muller

> Кто знает что произошло в четверг с Ту-22М3 в Острове..?


сообщают, что не Остров, а Сольцы.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 22 июн — РИА Новости. Военные российской авиабазы Кант в Киргизии в ходе проверки боеготовности нейтрализовали условных террористов, сообщает пресс-служба Центрального военного округа.

"Хорошо вооруженная "бандгруппа", пользуясь темнотой, совершила попытку захвата контрольно-диспетчерского пункта и прорыва к стоянке авиатехники. Условные диверсанты вторглись на охраняемый объект с трех сторон, но были обнаружены с помощью технических средств", — говорится в сообщении.

Поднятые по тревоге дежурные силы, антитеррористические подразделения усиления и спецназ ЦВО, действуя под прикрытием бронетранспортеров, применяя ночные прицелы и осветительные боеприпасы, блокировали нападавших, а затем штурмом взяли захваченные здания, отмечается в сообщении.

Объединенная российская авиационная база Кант является авиационным компонентом Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания и участвует в обеспечении безопасности воздушного пространства государств ОДКБ."

РИА Новости Российские военные на авиабазе в Киргизии отразили ночную условную атаку | РИА Новости

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 22 июн - РИА Новости. Экипажи авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), базирующиеся в трех округах, приступили к перебазированию на оперативные аэродромы в рамках летно-тактических учений, заявил начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

В ходе учений, отмечается в сообщении, экипажи Су-34 совершат полеты на расстояние более трех тысяч километров, отработав посадку на двух аэродромах различного типа с дозаправкой в воздухе, а также тактическое и практическое применение на специализированных полигонах в Воронежской и Тверской областях.

"Экипажи и летчики истребителей Су-27 и МиГ-29 СМТ выполнят задачи по перехвату воздушных целей и проведут "воздушные дуэли" в ближнем маневренном бою, им предстоит осуществить перехват более 50 воздушных целей, обозначающих условного противника", - говорится в сообщении.

В учениях примут участие около 300 единиц автомобильной и специальной техники, в том числе более 50 самолетов и вертолетов, а также до 1,5 тысячи военнослужащих.

----------


## алтын

Всё ближе к границам НАТО


Су-34 на аэродроме в Барановичах. Фото: intex-press.by




> Войска ПВО и ВВС Беларуси проводят в Барановичах совместные с ВКС России учения. Об этом 42.TUT.BY рассказал начальник управления информации главного управления идеологической работы Министерства обороны полковник Владимир Макаров.
> 
> На первом этапе отрабатывалось управление авиацией и воинскими частями противовоздушной обороны, входящих в Единую региональную систему ПВО Беларуси и России.
> 
> 
> От России в маневрах приняли участие фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 и истребители Су-27.
> 
> В белорусском Минобороны учения назвали плановым мероприятием, направленным на повышение уровня подготовки войск обеих стран и улучшение взаимодействия между ними. Сейчас проводится второй этап учений.
> 
> Напомним, что Су-34 способен эффективно работать по наземным, морским и воздушным целям. Для этого на его борту установлена многорежимная Бортовая радиолокационная станция (БРЛС) с фазированной антенной решеткой. Благодаря ей Су-34 способен обнаруживать малоразмерные наземные цели и эффективно работать по воздушным целям, обнаруживая их на дистанции до 250 км и сопровождая сразу несколько.


Читать полностью:  В Минобороны объяснили, что делали российские Су-34 в небе над Барановичами | 42.TUT.BY

----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:







"Защищаем вашу страну от НАТО". Зачем в Барановичи прилетали новейшие российские бомбардировщики | Барановичи. Intex-press - Новости Барановичского региона

----------


## Fencer

> Кто знает что произошло в четверг с Ту-22М3 в Острове..?





> сообщают, что не Остров, а Сольцы.


http://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-22m3-...posadke.43373/

----------


## Fencer

«Авиадартс-2016» в Крыму - Алекс Бабашов

----------


## L39aero

О как в коментариях белорусские братушки поют!!!НАТУ хотят себе

----------


## алтын

> Экипаж тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов" провел противовоздушные учения. Напомним, сейчас корабль находится в походе в Баренцевом море. Кроме того, североморцы выполнили ряд боевых упражнений с применением радиотехнических комплексов во взаимодействии с противолодочной авиацией. При подготовке личного состава по борьбе за живучесть крейсера в море проведены внутрикорабельные учения.


Новости Мурманска и области - ГТРК Мурман :: Россия 1 :: :: На Северном флоте прошли противовоздушные учения

----------


## алтын



----------


## Nazar

> О как в коментариях белорусские братушки поют!!!НАТУ хотят себе


Есть братушки, а есть шакалы. Вот последние и скулят.

----------


## OKA

"МОНИНО /Московская область/, 24 июня. /ТАСС/. Глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу поручил проработать вопрос создания в подмосковном Монине, где в следующем году откроется президентское кадетское училище, центра патриотического воспитания молодежи.

"В Монине у нас есть возможность создать многофункциональный центр патриотического воспитания, где молодежь могла бы заниматься изучением истории, круглогодично, в комфортных условиях совершенствовать свою физическую подготовку", - пояснил министр, который в пятницу ознакомился с ходом строительства кадетского училища.

В центре, по словам Шойгу, можно будет проводить реконструкции исторических баталий.

Московское президентское кадетское училище в Монине откроется 1 сентября 2017 года. Оно станет единственным в мире довузовским учебным учреждением, воспитанники которого с 14 лет будут осваивать управление самолетами.

В училище будет собственный учебно-авиационный центр, Шойгу также поручил рассмотреть вопрос создания на аэродроме Чкаловский учебного модуля, где будут готовиться кадеты."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Шойгу поручил заняться созданием центра патриотического воспитания в подмосковном Монине

----------


## Let_nab

> О как в коментариях белорусские братушки поют!!!НАТУ хотят себе


Походу эти "братушки" на окладе, должности, с рабочим днём - на одном аккаунте оно "дочь офицера", на другом "донецкий пенсионер", на третьем "житель Киева", на четвёртом "свободолюбивый белорус"..., "многодетная мать из российского Конезадовска"..., и т.д...

----------


## OKA

"Авиационная группировка Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России, созданная для оказания помощи в тушении лесных пожаров в Иркутской области, дополнительно усилена вертолётом Ми-8, оборудованным водосливными устройствами ВСУ-5.

Всего для тушения возгораний в Прибайкалье задействованы три самолета Ил-76, оснащенных выливными авиационными приборами ВАП-2, военно-транспортной авиации и три вертолета Ми-8 армейской авиации ВКС России.

За сутки в Иркутской области на очаги лесных пожаров сброшено более 168 тонн воды.

Экипажи самолётов прошли специальную теоретическую, тренажерную и практическую подготовку для осуществления поиска и ликвидации возгораний.

Оперативные группы Национального центра управления обороной Российской Федерации и региональные центры военных округов, находящиеся в постоянном взаимодействии с администрациями регионов и органами МЧС, ведут мониторинг пожароопасной обстановки.

Всего в готовности к ликвидации природных пожаров находятся более 11 тыс. человек и свыше 1,7 тыс. единиц специальной техники. Для ведения воздушной разведки и ликвидации возгораний содержатся в готовности 22 вертолета и 13 самолетов.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2088716@egNews

----------


## OKA

"Строительство новой военно-морской базы Тихоокеанского флота на острове Матуа Курильской гряды начнется уже в 2016 году, сообщил РИА Новости в среду высокопоставленный военный источник.

Во времена Второй мировой войны на острове располагалась воинские формирования Японии, в частности, девять пулеметных и артиллерийских дотов, которые действовали в составе батальонного пункта обороны японского гарнизона.

"Решение о создании на острове военно-морской базы Тихоокеанского флота принято, строительство начнется уже в этом году", — сказал собеседник агентства.

В мае этого года министерство обороны России и Русское географическое общество направили экспедицию на остров Матуа для проведения исследовательских работ. Тогда на острове были найдены несколько узкоколейных железнодорожных платформ и элементы железнодорожного полотна со стрелками. Проводились работы по поиску самой железной дороги, а также изучались места предполагаемого расположения путей. Ранее сообщалось, что участники экспедиции нашли в районе побережья Двойной бухты на Матуа японский самолет, предположительно, времен Великой Отечественной войны. Экспедиция Минобороны РФ, Русского географического общества, Восточного военного округа и Тихоокеанского флота в количестве 350 человек прибыли на Матуа на шести кораблях и судах. Они привезли 19 единиц автомобильной и специальной техники и три вертолета."

Источник: строительство базы ТОФ на острове Матуа начнется в 2016 году | РИА Новости



Вброс :

"Двумя месяцами ранее Министерство обороны России и Русское географическое общество направили экспедицию на остров Матуа для проведения исследовательских работ. В СМИ попадала в основном информация об исторических изысканиях военных и учёных. Участники экспедиции, в частности, нашли в районе побережья Двойной бухты на Матуа японский самолет, предположительно, времен Великой Отечественной войны

Примерно в это же время 6 мая 2016 года в Сочи состоялась встреча президента России Владимира Путина и премьер-министра Японии Синдзо Абэ. Как всегда на такого уровня встречах, японская сторона затронула вопрос «северных территорий» — четырёх островов Курильской гряды, на которые Страна восходящего солнца предъявляет свои территориальные претензии. По итогам той встречи Синдзо Абэ заявил, что предложил Москве некий «новый подход».

Повлияет ли строительство новой военной-морской базы на Курильской гряде на ситуацию со спорными островами и на ситуацию в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе в целом?

— Непосредственно с вопросом «северных территорий» строительство этой военно-морской базы не связано, — считает ведущий эксперт Центра военно-политических исследований МГИМО Михаил Александров. — Остров Матуа не входит в число тех, на которые претендует Япония.

Сама же база в будущем будет играть большое военно-стратегическое значение. Там построят аэродром, который теоретически со временем можно будет использовать как «аэродром подскока» для российских бомбардировщиков Дальней авиации ТУ-22 М3, способных нести крылатые ракеты большой дальности Х-101. С этого аэродрома они смогут совершать полёты в удалённые от нашего побережья районы Тихого океана, для того, чтобы в случае необходимости наносить удары по территории США. То есть не только стратегические бомбардировщики смогут выполнять эту цель, но и дальние бомбардировщики. Это серьёзно повысит возможности российского стратегического неядерного сдерживания США и НАТО.

Для того чтобы нанести удар по территории США неядерным оружием необходимо достаточно много средств. Это и новые подводные лодки «Ясень», способные нести крылатые ракеты большой дальности, и стратегическая авиация. Американцы должны понимать, что в случае чего, по их территории ударит не одна-две ракеты, а десятки. И что на любую попытку атаковать территорию России крылатыми ракетами из районов Средиземного моря или Северного моря будет дан адекватный ответ. Это должен быть сильный сдерживающий фактор для американцев. Поскольку есть основания предполагать, что они всё больше перспектив связывают с концепцией неядерной войны, когда смогут бить по нашей территории, а для нас, по их версии, США останутся недосягаемыми. Но такого не будет.

«СП»: — Для чего ещё нужна новая база?

— Она также будет играть важную роль для развёртывания российских атомных ракетоносцев, поскольку авиация, базирующаяся на ней, сможет следить за американскими подлодками в этом регионе. Таким образом, появится дополнительная защита российской базы подлодок в Вилючинске. А противолодочные вертолёты смогут контролировать проход в Охотское море, и сведут к минимуму возможность проникновения в него подводных лодок НАТО.

А что касается союзника США Японии, то у нас с ней и без того довольно сложные отношения из-за того, что они никак не хотят отказаться от мысли заполучить часть островов Курильской гряды. Реальных перспектив урегулирования этой проблемы в обозримой перспективе не существует.

Уже действуют российские военные базы на острове Кунашир и на Сахалине. Поэтому от появления новой базы Япония вряд ли сильно расстроится. Хотя, конечно, любое наращивание наших вооружённых сил в этом регионе японцам не нравится. Поскольку часть японского истеблишмента допускала, что вопрос «северных территорий» когда-нибудь можно было бы решить с помощью военно-политического давления на Россию. Сейчас эти иллюзии улетучиваются.

«СП»: — В этом же регионе существует ещё один спорный архипелаг Спратли, на который претендует целых 6 стран. Усиление нашего военного присутствия на Тихом океане может каким-то образом сказаться на ситуации вокруг этого территориального спора?

— У России сейчас правильная позиция — мы декларируем, что спор должны решать сами его участники без вмешательства внешних игроков. Тут явное указание на США, которые всячески вмешиваются в конфликт, пытаясь его «разогреть». Они поощряют Вьетнам и Филиппины к более настойчивым попыткам оспорить острова Спратли у Китая. Одновременно на Китай оказывается давление. Теоретически этот вопрос можно решить, распределив территорию архипелага для экономической деятельности между всеми претендующими странами. А военное присутствие сохранить только за китайцами. Такой размен, на мой взгляд, устроил бы все страны, претендующие на острова. Но американцы продолжают разжигать конфликт. В такой ситуации с нашей стороны было бы целесообразно политически поддержать Китай, заявив, что мы выступаем против давления на него.

— Мне недавно довелось говорить с японским политологом, который сказал, что Японию база на острове Матуа мало волнует, — говорит военный эксперт, старший научный сотрудник ВШЭ Василий Кашин. — Она будет находиться довольно далеко от спорных островов. Для меня лично интрига в другом.

Когда впервые было сделано заявление о том, Россия собирается строить новую военно-морскую базу на Курилах, японцы отнеслись к этому крайне настороженно. Появились негативные комментарии японских политиков, поскольку все почему-то решили, что база будет построена на спорных островах. Однако решение, принятое российским руководством, было даже в чём-то парадоксальным. База строится на большом удалении от спорных территорий в центральной части Курильской гряды, которая всегда была очень слабо освоена. Населённых пунктов в этой части архипелага почти нет. Даже в советское время, когда СССР имел мощный флот, испытывавший определённую нехватку удачных в стратегическом отношении мест для базирования, Матуа и соседние острова в военном отношении были слабо освоены. На Матуа была только пограничная застава и небольшая часть радиолокационных войск. О строительстве базы речь не шла.

«СП»: — Почему же сейчас был выбран именно этот остров?

— У меня есть предположение, что одной из возможных причин этого решения могло стать появление перспектив компромисса по спорным Курильским островам. Не исключаю, что как раз потребуется часть военных сил, сконцентрированных в южной части Курильского архипелага, переместить на Матуа. Возможно, что как компромисс между Россией и Японией «северные территории» получат статус демилитаризованной зоны."

Курильский «аэродром подскока» - головная боль Америки - Свободная Пресса - Новости сегодня, 30 июня 2016 Фото

----------


## Avia M

Сюжетец. 
Безусловно для военных баз имеются более подходящие места, но на "спорных" территориях. Инфраструктура островов заметно улучшилась, что стоит немалых средств. Возможно это "лёгкий флирт" с Японией, с целью дать время подумать.
Кст. проект "Северные территории", на мой взгляд "подогревается" лишь кучкой реваншистов. Единственно что они могут, это громко кричать...

Изв. если off.

----------


## Avia M

146 вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", показавших высокое качество в Сирии, поступят в войска до 2020 года. Сейчас ведется работа над оснащением вертолетов авиационными средствами поражения повышенной дальности...

Юрий Борисов также сообщил корабельный вариант вертолета Ка-52К "Катран" поступит на авианосец "Адмирал Кузнецов" уже в этом году.
"Завершается ОКР (опытно конструкторские работы) корабельного вертолета, который у нас пойдет на авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал Кузнецов" в этом году", - сказал он.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Борисов: более 140 вертолетов Ка-52 поступят в войска до 2020 года

----------


## OKA

"Благовещенск. 1 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС - ДАЛЬНИЙ ВОСТОК - Масштабная тренировка по охране воздушного пространства с соединениями и воинскими частями противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) Восточного военного округа началась в пятницу в Забайкальском крае.
       "В ходе тренировки будут отработаны практические задачи по разведке условного противника в воздушном пространстве в зоне ответственности, доведению команд до подчиненных подразделений на уничтожение условного воздушного противника", - сообщает пресс-служба ВВО.
       Дежурное звено самолетов Су-30СМ истребительного авиационного полка выполнит нормативы по подготовке и поднятию в воздух авиатехники для перехвата воздушного противника.
       Также будут отработаны нормативы по введению в строй временного и запасного командных пунктов."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=417932




> ..Кст. проект "Северные территории", на мой взгляд "подогревается" лишь кучкой реваншистов. Единственно что они могут, это громко кричать...Изв. если off.


Это скорее всего так и есть, для яп. обывателя, но в межгосударственных "тёрках" такие "мелочи" имеют значение. Как с Даманским, который собирались ещё при сов. власти отдать, несмотря на героическую оборону и гибель бойцов. Те разнещастные Курильские о-ва- это ключик , которым легко можно запереть весь российский Д.В.  Дело, наверное, не только в рыбе и крабах)) 
Если уж off , то четверть века назад главную и бесспорную территорию , типа Кремль, чуть не потеряли)) Или потеряли- хрен их знает с их бесконечными реформами :Biggrin: 

База на Матуа нужна в обязаловку, если флот ТФ океанский. Амеры после 2м.в. сильно у т.Сталина островок этот интересный выпрашивали. Только там возможны природные неприятности, как в мульте, где капитан Врунгель с Ломом баньку на вулкане посетили, а шпиёны подляну подстроили))







Дополним . Почему-то вспоминаются "дружественные визиты" яп. ВМФ к германским нацистам , в годы ВМВ...

"ВИЛЬНЮС, 30 июн — РИА Новости. Визит эскадры японских ВМС в Литву, связанный с 25-летним юбилеем дипломатических отношений двух стран, запланирован в августе, его инициатором выступает Япония, сообщает в четверг пресс-служба министерства обороны Литвы.

"В Литву 7-11 августа должны прибыть до 800 японских военных и назначенных к ним гражданских служащих. А также три корабля ВМС Японии с вооружением и экипажами", — говорится в сообщении оборонного ведомства.

Минобороны отмечает, что военнослужащие познакомятся с Литвой, участие в военных учениях не запланировано. Этот визит также посвящен дальнейшему развитию двустороннего сотрудничества в оборонной сфере.

Активное литовско-японское сотрудничество в сфере обороны и безопасности имело место в период международной операции НАТО в Афганистане. В 2009-2011 годы гражданское бюро Японии, ответственное за поддержку провинции Гор в Афганистане, работало в литовской группе по восстановлению провинций. Позже бюро перевелось в Кабул. Другим важным направлением сотрудничества стран является проведение японских экспертных консультаций и лекций в литовской Военакадемии и Балтийском колледже обороны, во время которых Национальный институт обороны при Минобороны Японии представляет ситуацию в области безопасности в Азии."

http://ria.ru/world/20160630/1455358222.html

----------


## Avia M

Поставки новейшего ударного вертолета Ми-28НМ в российскую армию начнутся в ближайшее время, его крейсерская скорость по сравнению с предыдущей модификацией будет повышена на 13% за счет новых лопастей, говорится в обращении управляющего директора предприятия "Роствертол" Петра Мотренко, опубликованного в годовом отчете компании за 2015 год. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

"В ближайшей перспективе начнутся поставки МО РФ мощных ударных вертолетов Ми-28НМ – принципиально новой машины с улучшенными тактико-техническими, летными и боевыми характеристиками. В 2015 году в ПАО "Роствертол" изготовлен опытный образец данного вертолета, существенно отличающийся от базовой модели. Срок проведения государственных испытаний опытного образца Ми-28НМ – 2016 год", — говорится в документе, копия которого есть в распоряжении РИА Новости.

По словам Мотренко, Ми-28НМ получит принципиально новый локатор, который обеспечит вертолету круговой обзор, а также новую систему управления. Кроме того, для модернизированного "Ночного охотника" также создаются новые лопасти несущего винта, которые позволят увеличить крейсерскую скорость вертолета на 13%, а максимальную, которая сейчас составляет 340 километров в час – на 10 процентов.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 2 июл — РИА Новости. Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу поручил подготовить предложения по выработке системы мер доверия, повышающих безопасность полетов авиации в регионе Балтийского моря, говорится в сообщении управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

"Выполняя указания президента Российской Федерации, министр обороны Российской Федерации генерал армии Сергей Шойгу поручил подготовить предложения по выработке системы мер доверия, повышающих безопасность полетов авиации в регионе Балтийского моря. В частности, разрабатывается ряд соответствующих организационных и технических мер, включая использование авиацией ВКС России "транспондеров", — говорится в сообщении.

Накануне президент Финляндии Саули Ниинисте предложил российскому лидеру Владимиру Путину договориться о запрете полетов самолетов над Балтийским морем с выключенными транспондерами."

Шойгу поручил ВКС России использовать транспондеры в Балтийском море | РИА Новости


Интерeсно, "партнёры" натовские воспримут это как должное, или сами тоже начнут использовать? Зная "хищную империалистическую сучность" терзают смутные сомнения)) Хотя речь шла только о Балтике...

Эксперт о транспондерах для самолетов над Балтикой: НАТО на это не пойдет | РИА Новости

Ненашев: техмеры безопасности на Балтике неэффективны при провокациях НАТО | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 4 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Предложение России НАТО летать на Балтике с включенными транспондерами хорошее, но его практическая реализация будет зависеть от предстоящего саммита НАТО в Варшаве, считает экс-глава Международно-договорного управления Минобороны РФ генерал-лейтенант Евгений Бужинский.
       "Соглашение такое возможно, но это будет решаться на Совете Россия-НАТО, после Варшавы. Надо посмотреть, какие решения будут приняты в Варшаве. Если решения будут приняты, которые фиксируют размещение четырёх батальонов в Прибалтике и Польше, это одно. Но Польша хочет добиться, насколько я понял, чего-то большего. Если пойдёт дальнейшая эскалация, то потепление вряд ли возможно", - сказал Е.Бужинский "Интерфаксу-АВН" в понедельник.
       Он отметил, что "когда мы сотрудничали десять лет назад, после Рима (саммит НАТО и России состоялся 28 мая 2002 года, на нём был учреждён Совет Россия-НАТО, - "ИФ-АВН"), у нас был совместный проект по контролю воздушного движения - всё это у нас было, всех уведомляли, но сейчас другая обстановка, многое обострилось".
       Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу поручил в субботу подготовить предложения по выработке системы мер доверия, повышающих безопасность полетов авиации в регионе Балтийского моря. Разрабатывается ряд мер, включая использование авиацией ВКС РФ транспондеров. Россия готова вести обсуждение этого вопроса с НАТО. Использование транспондеров позволит службам контроля управления воздушным движением стран балтийского региона идентифицировать российские летательные аппараты при осуществлении ими полетов над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря.
       Саммит НАТО пройдет в Варшаве 8-9 июля."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=418188

----------


## Djoker

> Заместитель министра обороны Российской Федерации Юрий Борисов посетил арсеньевскую авиационную компанию "Прогресс" им. Н.И. Сазыкина холдинга "Вертолеты России" в рамках проведения выездных совещаний по выполнению заданий государственного оборонного заказа.










Ещё фото:
Арсеньевский завод Прогресс показал, как строятся Аллигаторы Ка-52

----------


## Djoker

"Иркут"







Ещё фото:
Там где появляются самолеты - Aviator.ru, Сергей Мартиросян

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны России в 1,5 раза увеличило количество самолетовылетов для тушения лесных пожаров в Иркутской области

Авиационная группировка Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России для оказания помощи в тушении лесных пожаров в Иркутской области наращивает самолётовылеты для локализации пожаров. За последние сутки Военно-транспортная авиация ВКС совершила 15 самолетовылетов и сбросила более 630 тонн воды.

Кроме того, самолетами Ил-76 дополнительно переброшена инженерная и специальная техника, которая производит противопожарную опашку кромки отдельных очагов пожара. За последние сутки было оборудовано более 15 км минерализованной полосы, непреодолимой для распространения пожара.

Силами армейской авиации Центрального военного округа за последние сутки совершено три вертолетовылета для разведки и обнаружения очагов возгорания. Постоянный мониторинг местности и определение эффективности сброса воды самолетами Ил-76 в Иркутской области осуществляют многофункциональные комплексы с беспилотными летательными аппаратами «Орлан-10».

Всего для тушения лесных пожаров в Иркутской области задействованы пять самолетов Ил-76 военно-транспортной авиации и три вертолета Ми-8 армейской авиации. Самолеты оборудованы выливными авиационными приборами (ВАП-2) а вертолеты (ВСУ-5).

Оперативные группы Национального центра управления обороной Российской Федерации и региональные центры военных округов, находящиеся в постоянном взаимодействии с администрациями регионов и органами МЧС, ведут мониторинг пожароопасной обстановки.

Всего в готовности к ликвидации природных пожаров находятся более 11 тыс. чел. и свыше 1,7 тыс. единиц специальной техники. Для ведения воздушной разведки и ликвидации природных пожаров содержатся в готовности 20 вертолетов и 16 самолетов.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2089421@egNews


Дополнение : 

"БРАТСК, 9 июля. /ТАСС/. Крупнейший лесной пожар в Иркутской области сегодня потушен. Об этом ТАСС сообщил помощник командующего войсками Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Крупнейший из зафиксированных в Иркутской области лесных пожаров на площади свыше 14 га в Братском районе полностью потушен. Авиационная разведка сегодня подтвердила ликвидацию огня", - сказал Рощупкин.

Он отметил действия подразделений инженерных войск в тушении пожара: экипажи машин разграждения ИМР-2, путепрокладчиков БАТ, установок разминирования УР-77 и автотракторной техники в кратчайшие сроки обеспечили прокладку минерализованных полос и опашку лесных массивов на угрожаемых направлениях.

"Мобильный штаб Центрального военного округа, развернутый в регионе под командованием начальника инженерных войск ЦВО генерал-майора Андрея Гаглоева, приступил к планированию возвращения воинских подразделений, принимавших участие в борьбе с огнем, в пункты постоянной дислокации", - сказал Рощупкин..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/proisshestviya/3442184

Дожди тоже поспособствовали ))

----------


## LansE293

> сообщают, что не Остров, а Сольцы.


Да, в Сальцах. 
Как там было в деталях не знаю, но по рассказу местного жителя (он не спец в авиации): самолет на пробеге стал отклоняться от осевой, летчик попытался парировать педалью, но самолет не слушался. Экипаж понял, что произошел отказ управления, попытались задействовать аварийную систему, не сработала. В результате машина на высокой скорости выкатилась с ВПП, снесло шасси. Удар (там на фото бугор видно) был такой силы, что самолет мог перевернуться, один из летчиков получил компрессионный перелом позвоночника, говорят, летать больше не сможет:(

----------


## OKA

"Министерство обороны продолжит размещение своих подразделений в Арктике до 2020 года. В настоящее время для воинских частей и гарнизонов в районах Крайнего Севера, Сибири и Дальнего востока идет развитие инфраструктурных объектов для обеспечения более 20 тыс. военнослужащих, их семей и гражданских, работающих на объектах Минобороны.

Одним из наиболее важных направлений в вопросах укрепления российского присутствия в северных широтах стало развитие логистики. Для этой цели силами предприятий при Спецстрое России ведутся работы по десяти аэродромам в арктической зоне, сообщили «Известиям» в Министерстве обороны.

— В Арктике Спецстрой России возводит объекты военной инфраструктуры на шести островах, и строители выполняют важнейшие задачи, — пояснил собеседник в ведомстве.  

По его словам, в 2016 году в отдаленные воинские гарнизоны планируется доставить более 100 тыс. т материальных средств для более чем 150 пунктов — маяков, островов, воинских частей.

— Северный завоз спланирован таким образом, чтобы, в первую очередь эффективно используя период с благоприятными метеоусловиями, доставить грузы в наиболее сложные для доставки и выгрузки пункты, — отметил он.

Помимо материальных средств для военнослужащих для обеспечения строительства в Арктику будет доставлено более 190 тыс. т строительно-монтажных и инертных материалов — плиты аэродромные, цемент, металл, трубы, арматура, а также техника. В частности, ведется строительство и реконструкция аэродромов: «Североморск-1», аэродрома на острове Земля Александры (архипелаг Земля Франца-Иосифа), который в будущем сможет принимать самолеты Ил-78, «Рогачево» (Архангельская область), «Тикси» (Республика Саха (Якутия), «Темп» (о. Котельный). Кроме этого, ведутся проектно-изыскательские работы по реконструкции аэродромов «Североморск-3» (Мурманская область), «Нарьян-Мар» (Архангельская область), «Воркута» (Республика Коми), «Алыкель» (Красноярский край), «Анадырь» (Чукотский АО).

— К особенностям работ по строительству аэродромов в Арктике можно отнести как короткий строительный сезон — работы технологически возможно производить только в летние месяцы, так и сложную логистику доставки строительных материалов, — рассказали в министерстве.

В ведомстве отметили, что в рамках модернизаций и реконструкций действующих аэродромов предусмотрено возведение на них новых зданий и сооружений. Например, на мысе Шмидта продолжается строительство стационарных объектов радиолокационного отделения и пункта наведения авиации. В 2016 году планируется завершить работы по строительству около 40 зданий, что позволит разместить военнослужащих и обеспечить несение службы.

Минобороны занимается не только завозом в арктическую зону необходимого, но и вывозом мусора. Задачи по экологической очистке выполняют около 200 военнослужащих. В этом году спланировано к вывозу около 4561 т металлического лома и очистка 71,4 га. На острове Котельный было спрессовано и подготовлено к отправке на материк более 14 тыс. 200-литровых металлических бочек.

— Бочки для более удобной и эффективной транспортировки перерабатываются с использованием гидравлических прессов, что позволяет уменьшить объем тонкостенных бочек в 10 раз, а толстостенных — в три−четыре раза, — рассказал «Известиям» участник экологической очистки Арктики.

Заместитель директора Института географии РАН, доктор географических наук Аркадий Тишков в разговоре с «Известиями» отметил важность и необходимость освоения Арктики и пояснил, что развитие транспортной структуры, в том числе и аэродромной сети, необходимо. 

— В практике освоения российской Арктики полярная авиация играла существенную роль. Без аэродромов, расположенных во всех секторах Арктики, дальнейшее развитие, обеспечение национальной безопасности невозможно, — заявил он, отметив, что при строительстве арктических аэродромов просчитываются экологические издержки, учитываемые при строительстве и эксплуатации."

Россия увеличивает арктическую аэродромную сеть - Известия

----------


## ОБУ

http://www.sdelanounas.ru/blogs/80303/
Очередной Ан-148 для ВВС

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 14 июля. АвиаПорт - Министерство обороны Российской Федерации сочло целесообразным продолжение работ по созданию лёгкого реактивного учебно-тренировочного самолёта (УТС) СР-10 разработки ООО "Конструкторское бюро "Современные авиационные технологии" (КБ "САТ"), сообщил "АвиаПорту" информированный источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

По его данным, на состоявшемся в июне совещании принято решение о целесообразности продолжения разработки перспективного лёгкого учебно-тренировочного самолёта СР-10 (СР-10 - самолёт реактивный с обратной стреловидностью в 10 градусов). Во исполнение указанного решения должны быть приняты меры по обеспечению научно-технического сопровождения новой разработки и усилению контроля за его исполнением.

Также на совещании принято решение о проведении в следующем году государственных совместных испытаний (ГСИ) СР-10. Собеседник напомнил, что 25 декабря 2015 года первый самолёт СР-10 совершил первый и второй полёты, проведя в воздухе 40 и 20 минут соответственно. На сегодня разработчик завершил этап заводских испытаний самолёта СР-10 и в мае текущего года начал этап Предварительных испытаний (ПИ) с проведением порядка 30 испытательных полётов по согласованной с представителями минобороны программе. Ожидается завершение этапа ПИ в течение примерно в конце июля-августе текущего года, после чего будет проведена доработка самолёта по результатам испытаний с внесением некоторых требуемых изменений.

Предварительно, после изучения различных вариантов размещения серийного производства УТС СР-10, КБ "САТ" выбрало АО "Смоленский авиационный завод", входящее в состав АО "Корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение". "Разработчик СР-10 согласовал размещение производства и выпуск самолётов на авиазаводе в Смоленске с руководством авиазавода", - сказал собеседник.

По его сведениям, начало поставок самолётов СР-10 ожидается с 2018 года (согласовано с представителями Минобороны) с привлечением кооперационных поставок с ряда российских предприятий. В частности, на сегодня согласованы поставки с предприятия "Авиаагрегат" (г. Махачкала), который берет на себя изготовление и поставку в Смоленск на сборку самолёта стоек шасси и гидравлической арматуры.

Ожидается, что в конце текущего года в Смоленске начнётся изготовление первого опытного образца СР-10 (летающий сегодня самолёт является скорее демонстратором), а потом и второго опытного самолёта. Именно первый опытный образец начнёт проведение ГСИ. Причём решено, что уже первый опытный СР-10 смоленского производства будет оснащён так называемой "стеклянной кабиной" разработки Рязанского приборостроительного конструкторского бюро. "Обе машины пройдут ГСИ с двигателями АИ-25ТЛ", - отметил собеседник.

По его данным, на совещании отмечено, что в дальнейшем уже на серийных самолётах вместо украинских АИ-25ТЛ, которых имеется определённый запас, будут устанавливаться отечественные двигатели АЛ-55. Первый опытный УТС является демонстратором и на нем установлен двигатель АИ-25ТЛ производства украинского АО "Мотор Сич". Предприятие имеет необходимый запас двигателей этого типа, закупленных ранее. В ходе работ по созданию и внедрению в серийное производство самолёта СР-10 планируется и провести моторизацию самолёта - установить на нем отечественный авиадвигатель АЛ-55, адаптированный под установку на новом лёгком УТС, о чём и ведутся соответствующие переговоры.

Как сообщалось ранее, адаптация АЛ-55И, созданного для установки на индийском учебно-тренировочном самолёте, под установку на отечественном СР-10 потребует времени, поэтому самолёты СР-10 последующей постройки для госиспытаний будут оснащены также АИ-25ТЛ из имеющегося запаса. Не исключено, что и первые серийные самолёты СР-10 также будут иметь двигатели АИ-25ТЛ.

Авиадвигатели серии АИ-25 широко использовались и продолжают эксплуатироваться на самолётах Як-40 и L-39. Всего изготовлено 2650 двигателей. АИ-25ТЛ - двухконтурный, двухвальный, двухкаскадный турбореактивный авиадвигатель тягой на взлётном режиме 1720 кг и массу 350 кг. Удельный расход топлива на взлётном режиме - 0,59 кг/кгс.ч.

Авиадвигатель АЛ-55И разработан на ПАО "Научно-производственное объединение "Сатурн", производится на этом же предприятии и на моторостроительном предприятии в Уфе. АЛ-55И - двухконтурный турбореактивный двигатель нового поколения, головной образец в новом семействе двигателей АЛ-55 для учебно-боевых и лёгких боевых самолётов. АЛ-55И создаётся по заказу ВВС Индии для учебно-тренировочного самолёта HJT-36. Двигатель АЛ-55И имеет тягу на взлётном режиме 1760 кг и массу 315 кг. Удельный расход топлива на максимальном режиме 0,69 кг/кгс.ч.

Самолёт СР-10 выполнен по нормальной аэродинамической схеме с одним ТРД. Взлётная масса самолёта: максимальная - 2700 кг, нормальная - 2400 кг. Самолёт должен иметь максимальную скорость полёта до 900 км/ч, а пилотажную скорость - 700 км/ч. Крейсерская экономическая скорость - 520 км/ч. Скорость отрыва - 190 км/ч, скорость посадочная - 185 км/ч. Максимальная скороподъёмность у земли - 60 м/с; минимальный радиус установившегося виража - 290 м; максимальная дальность - 1500 км, практический потолок - 6000 м. Самолёт СР-10 будет способен выполнять все фигуры высшего пилотажа с максимальной перегрузкой +10 / -8.

СР-10 должен занять "нишу" между самолётом первоначального обучения Як-152 с поршневым двигателем и учебно-боевым самолётом Як-130 для обучения курсантов навыкам управления реактивным манёвренным самолётом."

Минобороны поддержало продолжение работ по созданию СР-10 // АвиаПорт.Новости

По наводке : bmpd

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны РФ получит ещё семь модернизированных стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-95МС, в дополнение к одному уже переданному, заявил генеральный директор ПАО "Туполев" Александр Конюхов.  Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.
 "Согласно условиям государственных контрактов министерству обороны Российской Федерации будут переданы ещё семь модернизированных самолётов Ту-95МС", - сказал А.Конюхов в ходе единого дня приёмки военной продукции в пятницу.
 По его словам, работы по модернизации переданного дальнего ракетоносца выполнены на Жуковской летно-испытательной и доводочной базе - филиале ПАО "Туполев".       
"Выполненные работы соответствуют требованиями государственного контракта и технической документации, приняты военным представительством", - добавил А.Конюхов.


 Холдинг «Вертолеты России» (входит в Госкорпорацию «Ростех») в Единый день приемки военной продукции досрочно передал Министерству обороны Российской Федерации очередную партию вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе холдинга.
Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод холдинга «Вертолеты России» в рамках Государственного оборонного заказа досрочно изготовил и передал Минобороны России военно-транспортные вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ. Холдинг "Вертолеты России" передал Минобороны России вертолеты Ми-8 АМТШ - AEX.RU

----------


## Djoker

На российской авиационной базе ОДКБ "Кант" прошли летно-тактические учения









На российской авиационной базе ОДКБ "Кант" прошли летно-тактические учения

----------


## ОБУ

Российскую дальнюю авиацию впервые возглавит летчик-штурмовик - Газета.Ru

----------


## OKA

> Российскую дальнюю авиацию впервые возглавит летчик-штурмовик - Газета.Ru


Хотя б вкратце пояснять можно, с именем и фамилией, чтоб по ссылкам бегать за подробностями))

----------


## Polikarpoff

*Лётные испытания истребителей МиГ-35 начнутся в конце лета*

Лётные испытания истребителей МиГ-35 начнутся в конце текущего лета и продлятся до 2017 года, заявил РИА Новости генеральный конструктор, вице-президент по инновациям "Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации" Сергей Коротков.
"Машина заканчивает этап общей сборки и в соответствии с планом-графиком должна перейти на лётные испытания. В конце лета начнём государственные испытания по программе Минобороны. Испытания будут проходить до следующего года", — сказал Коротков в образовательном центре "Сириус".
По его словам, после проведения испытаний может быть заключён контракт на серийную поставку самолётов военному ведомству.
МиГ-35 — это многоцелевой истребитель поколения 4++, представляющий собой дальнейшее развитие боевых самолетов МиГ-29К/КУБ и МиГ-29М/М2 в направлении повышения боевой эффективности и универсальности, а также улучшения эксплуатационных характеристик.

Лётные испытания истребителей МиГ-35 начнутся в конце лета | РИА Новости

----------


## алтын

> ХАБАРОВСК, 21 июл — РИА Новости. Летное тактическое учение, в ходе которого экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 выполнили более 100 пусков неуправляемых авиационных ракет, а новейшие истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 впервые провели ночные полеты, завершилось в Хабаровском крае, сообщил журналистам в четверг начальник пресс-службы округа Александр Гордеев.
> Ранее сообщалась, что первая партия новых истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 поступила в авиационный полк Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, в мае этого года. Летчики проходили переподготовку для работы на новой технике в Липецком центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава.
> "В ходе практического этапа учения экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 уничтожили групповые наземные цели, имитирующие легкую бронетехнику условного противника. В течение летной смены было совершено более 10 самолетовылетов, выполнено более 100 пусков неуправляемых авиационных ракет. Кроме того, в рамках учения экипажи новейших Су-34 выполнили первые учебно-тренировочные полеты в ночное время суток", — сказал Гордеев.
> Он отметил, что в учении был задействован весь летный и инженерно-технический состав бомбардировочного авиационного полка, а также специалисты тылового обеспечения и связи.



РИА Новости В Хабаровском крае прошли учения экипажей Су-24 и Су-34 авиационного полка | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

> *Заключены контракты на воспроизводство стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2*
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 июл — РИА Новости. Заключено два контракта на разработку цифровой документации и на воспроизводство стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2, сообщает во вторник управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.
> 
> "Мы обсудили ход воспроизводства самолета Ту-160М2. У нас заключено два контракта на разработку цифровой документации и на воспроизводство самолета", — сообщил замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов, который провел заседание межведомственной рабочей группы по вопросам воссоздания стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 во вторник в рамках посещения АО "Кузнецов".
> 
> Пресс-служба МО РФ также сообщает, что Борисов заслушал доклады руководителей интегрированных структур о текущем состоянии дел по разработке электронной документации и проведению опытно-конструкторских работ, на совещании также обсуждались вопросы производства авиадвигателей. Борисов отметил, что на текущий момент оцифровано уже 64% рабоче-конструкторской документации и до конца года оцифровка закончится.


Заключены контракты на воспроизводство стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

> *Первые двигатели для ракетоносца Ту-160М2 будут сданы до конца года*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 июл — РИА Новости. Заместитель министра обороны Российской Федерации Юрий Борисов заявил, что первые двигатели для стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 будут сданы до конца 2016 года, сообщает во вторник управление пресс-службы и информации МО РФ.
> 
> Двадцать шестого июля в рамках проверки хода выполнения государственного оборонного заказа 2016 года предприятиями ОПК Борисов посетил с рабочей поездкой АО "Кузнецов" в Самаре, где ознакомился с процессом ремонта авиационных двигателей для самолетов дальней авиации НК-32, НК-25 и НК-12, а также ракетных двигателей НК-33.
> 
> Борисов осмотрел линейку цехов по полному воспроизводству нового двигателя НК-32 в интересах Минобороны России и отметил, что завод успешно реализует взятые обязательства по воспроизводству современных двигателей НК-32-02 для ракетоносца Ту-160М2, сообщает пресс-служба МО РФ.
> ...


Первые двигатели для ракетоносца Ту-160М2 будут сданы до конца года | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

На авиазаводе в Воронеже представителям Минобороны России передали воздушный пункт управления третьего поколения, построенный на базе модернизированного самолета Ил-96-400. Об этом в среду, 27 июля, пишет Lenta.ru.

По заказу военного министерства широкофюзеляжный грузовой лайнер оснастили, в том числе, узлом спецсвязи. В мирное время самолет необходим для командировок первых лиц Минобороны.

Воздушные командные пункты (в просторечии именуемые «самолетами судного дня») предназначены для организации военного управления в случае конфликта с массированным применением ядерного оружия, когда значительная часть наземной инфраструктуры связи будет выведена из строя.

Ил-96-400 — модификация широкофюзеляжного авиалайнера Ил-96 с двигателями ПС-90А-1 и увеличенной грузоподъемностью. Существует также грузовая версия Ил-96-400Т, на базе которой в данный момент, по заказу военных, разрабатывается ряд специальных самолетов, в том числе «летающий танкер».

----------


## Pilot

ДУБРОВИЧИ (Рязанская область), 1 авг - РИА Новости. Все полигоны, на которых с понедельника проходит международный этап конкурса "Авиадартс-2016", будут открыты для посетителей, рассказал журналистам главнокомандующий ВКС РФ генерал- полковник Виктор Бондарев.

Соревнования проходят на трех аэродромах в Рязанской, Брянской и Калужской областях и полигоне Дубровичи под Рязанью.

"Мы учли все недостатки, которые были в предыдущие годы. Полигоны будут открыты для всех, поэтому с сегодняшнего дня всем все можно посмотреть, особенно когда начнутся полеты и выступления пилотажных групп. Приглашаю всех с 5 по 7 августа, на выходные, когда люди будут отдыхать и смогут посмотреть на мастерство наших пилотов", - сказал он.

Шоу "Авиамикс", в котором задействованы практически все типы военных самолетов и вертолетов, пройдет 6 августа под Рязанью. Над полигоном Дубровичи пролетят истребители пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА), новейшие самолеты Су-35 и Су-30, вертолеты Ми-28Н и Ка-52, отметил Бондарев. Элементы высшего группового пилотажа покажет самая молодая авиагруппа ВКС России "Крылья Тавриды" на учебно-боевых самолетах Як-130.

От Рязани на полигон Дубровичи будут курсировать автобусы. Для автомобилистов недалеко от входа на полигон организованы парковки. Зрительские трибуны на Дубровичах смогут вместить порядка 8 тысяч человек.

Международный этап "Авиадартса" в рамках Армейских игр стартовал 31 июля. Всего в конкурсе примут участие около 50 экипажей из России, Китая, Казахстана и Белоруссии. Соревнования пройдут среди экипажей истребительной, штурмовой, бомбардировочной, армейской, дальней и военно-транспортной авиации. Помимо этого будут проведены соревнования в номинациях группового и одиночного пилотажа.

----------


## Fencer

> Погиб полковник Игорь Бутенко.
> samoletchik - Погиб Игорь Бутенко!


ТАСС: Общество - Памятник летчику авиагруппы "Беркуты" Игорю Бутенко откроют в Торжке

----------


## Djoker

> *Главком ВКС: серийные поставки нового "Ночного охотника" начнутся не позднее 2018 года*
> 
> 
> 
> ПОЛИГОН ДУБРОВИЧИ /Рязанская область/, 4 августа. / ТАСС/. Модернизированный боевой вертолет Ми-28НМ с двойным управлением и усиленным вооружением начнет серийно поступать в войска не позднее 2018 года, сообщил журналистам главком Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Ми-28НМ, я так думаю, в конце 2017-го, в 2018 году уже пойдет в строй", - сказал Бондарев в ходе международного конкурса военных летчиков "Авиадартс".
> 
> Главком отметил, что обновленный вертолет стал проще в управлении и удобнее для пилотов. "На нем увеличили вооружение, увеличили тягу двигателей, плюс к всему защита вертолета от переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов стоит в полном объеме. И, конечно, двойное управление", - добавил генерал.
> ...


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Главком ВКС: серийные поставки нового "Ночного охотника" начнутся не позднее 2018 года

----------


## Fencer

Российских вертолетчиков переоденут в огнестойкие бронекостюмы - Известия

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 11 авг - РИА Новости. Экипажи учебной авиационной базы, расположенной на челябинском аэродроме Шагол Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), на самолетах Ан-26Ш начали осваивать взлет и посадку на специально оборудованной для занятий грунтовой взлетно-посадочной полосе, сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.

"Грунтовая взлетно-посадочная полоса дает возможность обучить переменный личный состав со всего Центрального военного округа, как летчиков, так и штурманов... Главная цель - подготовка летного состава к выполнению боевых задач в любых условиях, чтобы у членов экипажей были навыки работы на любом покрытии", - цитирует пресс-служба командира учебной авиационной базы полковника Вячеслава Табаченко.

Как поясняет пресс-служба, заходить на посадку на грунтовую ВПП полосу можно только в ручном режиме управления самолетом, поэтому экипажи полагаются только на визуальную ориентировку и свое мастерство. Сообщается, что скорость при заходе на посадку зачастую превышает 200 километров в час. Сейчас занятия проходят только на самолетах Ан-26, однако новая полоса может принимать и более тяжелые транспортные самолеты, такие, как Ан-22 и Ил-76.

----------


## OKA

".. Около 50 пилотов и бортовых техников из соединений и воинских частей Западного военного округа (ЗВО), базирующихся в Смоленской, Псковской и Ленинградской областях, пройдут спецподготовку в предгорьях Эльбруса. Об этом в среду сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Экипажи армейской авиации убыли на высокогорный полигон, расположенный в предгорьях Эльбруса, где пройдут специальный курс летной подготовки. В сборе примут участие экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24 и Ка-52 "Аллигатор", а также транспортно-штурмовых Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор". В течение двух недель экипажи отработают полеты и маневрирование на предельно малых высотах в условиях высокогорья, в том числе с огибанием рельефа местности, хребтов и предгорий, выполнят пролеты через горные ущелья", - отметил Мугинов.

Кроме того, пилотам боевых машин предстоит на практике выполнить взлеты и посадки с ограниченных по площади и необорудованных горных площадок на высотах от 1,5 до трех тыс. метров, в том числе в темное время суток.

"Также будут отработаны задачи по высадке десантно-штурмовых групп в труднодоступные участки горно-лесистой местности посадочным и беспосадочным способом. Выполнение полетов в горной местности - наиболее сложный элемент подготовки летного состава армейской авиации. Переменная высота рельефа местности, разреженный воздух, постоянно меняющиеся погодные условия - все это существенно усложняет пилотирование и требует от экипажа вертолета максимальной слаженности действий", - уточнил полковник.

Завершатся учебно-методические сборы в конце августа. Итогом их проведения станет присвоение каждому члену экипажа, успешно выполнившему все учебно-боевые задачи, очередной летной квалификации."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Вертолетчики Западного военного округа пройдут летный спецкурс в предгорьях Эльбруса

----------


## Djoker

> Хвостовой отсек первого воронежского самолёта Ил-112



http://argumenti.ru/society/n550/461755

----------


## Fencer

День Военно-воздушных сил РФ. Досье - ВПК.name

----------


## OKA

"Шесть человек получили лёгкие травмы, четверо – тяжёлые при жёсткой посадке военного вертолёта Ми-8 в Ямало-Ненецком автономном округе, произошедшей сегодня.

Как стало известно Лайфу, все десять пострадавших доставлены в медучреждения Салехарда.

Ранее сообщалось, что пострадали четыре человека. 

ЧП произошло сегодня в 9:14 по московскому времени. Вертолёт Ми-8 совершил жёсткую посадку в районе Мыса Каменного в ЯНАО. На борту находилось 17 человек, в том числе 4 члена экипажа.  "

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2..._10_chieloviek

----------


## Panda-9

Москва. 12 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Воздушно-космические силы планируют закупать новейший легкий истребитель МиГ-35, разрабатываемый Российской самолетостроительной корпорацией (РСК) "МИГ", заявил главнокомандующий ВКС генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев. 
http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=422366

----------


## OKA

"12.08.2016 (15:07) Авиация ЗВО перебазирована на оперативные аэродромы в рамках подготовки к КШУ «Взаимодействие–2016»

В рамках подготовки к командно-штабному учению (КШУ) государств-членов Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ) «Взаимодействие–2016» экипажи оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО выполнили перебазирование на оперативные аэродромы Западного военного округа (ЗВО).

В ходе КШУ авиационную поддержку войск на полигонах ЗВО будут обеспечивать транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ, боевые ударные вертолеты Ка-52, истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34, а для переброски личного состава и его десантирования будут задействованы военно-транспортные самолеты Ил-76.

На учении летчики отработают вопросы перебазирования на запасные аэродромы, прикрытия войск на маршрутах выдвижения, десантирования личного состава, ведения воздушной разведки, а также нанесения ракетно-бомбовых ударов по наземным целям.

В настоящий момент инженерно-технический состав выполняет комплекс мероприятий по подготовке техники к полетам.

Всего в объединенную авиационную группировку войдет более 50 вертолетов и самолетов.

КШУ «Взаимодействие–2016» пройдёт с 13 по 19 августа на трех полигонах ЗВО в Псковской и Ленинградской областях.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2092712@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Войска Южного военного округа получат в этом году новейшую модификацию вертолетов Ми-28УБ "Ночной охотник", сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе округа. Об этом пишет ТАСС.
Сейчас, уточнили в округе, идет приемка четырех боевых вертолетов Ка-52.
Ми-28УБ - промежуточный вариант между Ми-28Н и новейшей модификацией Ми-28НМ. Основное его отличие от предыдущей версии - двойное управление, когда вертолет может вести не только летчик, но и штурман.
Ми-28НМ разрабатывается с 2009 года. Как ожидается, серийные поставки этой модификации в войска начнутся не позднее 2018 года - такие сроки озвучивал главком Воздушно- космических сил России Виктор Бондарев. Новая версия будет существенно отличаться от базовой модели, в том числе принципиально новым локатором, обеспечивающим круговой обзор, и возможностью применять высокоточное оружие.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

прикольно, только всего намешали :))))

----------


## Fencer

Воздушно-космические силы | ВКС РФ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Бе-200 МЧС России в Португалии. Ушли с набором высоты по верхушкам деревьев.

----------


## Fencer

> Бе-200 МЧС России в Португалии. Ушли с набором высоты по верхушкам деревьев.


Вот этот Бе-200Чс ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## GThomson

> Бе-200 МЧС России в Португалии. Ушли с набором высоты по верхушкам деревьев.


интересно, какое дерево может оставить такую вмятину и дырку?
больше похоже, что как бы чиркнули какую-то верхушку-каменюку.

----------


## An-Z

> интересно, какое дерево может оставить такую вмятину и дырку?
> больше похоже, что как бы чиркнули какую-то верхушку-каменюку.


Любое, сосновые ветки на скорости вскрывают дюраль как консервный нож.. Каменюки самолёт не отпустили бы, там бы все и лежали..

----------


## Avia M

Экипажи сверхзвуковых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 и фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 авиаполков, дислоцированных на Урале и в Западной Сибири, по тревоге перебазированы в Пермский край в рамках начавшегося совместного учения авиации и войск противовоздушной обороны Центрального военного округа (ЦВО).

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Экипажи самолетов МиГ-31 и Су-24 подняты по учебной тревоге на Урале и в Сибири

----------


## GThomson

> Любое, сосновые ветки на скорости вскрывают дюраль как консервный нож.. Каменюки самолёт не отпустили бы, там бы все и лежали..


видел последствия пролёта через рощу по верхушкам. зелень от листвы, *веточки* и *щепки*, *занозы* выковыривали месяц из всех щелей, ПВД, ПТ и пр. повреждений фюзеляжа не было.
а тут такие дыры, и ни одной щепки?

----------


## Mazuta

В мою бытность в авиации - самолёт Ту-22М3 на приличной скорости сошёл с полосы и въехал в лес. Повреждения были похожие, правда щепок и листвы в дырках тоже хватало.  Поменяли, заклепали, всё нормуль. Один двигатель нажрался зелени, всё вычистили, видимых повреждений вроде нет, начали гоняться - температура газов повышенная, несколько дней мучились, а регулировками в допуск так и не загнали, и пришлось менять.

Этот Бе-200, вероятно, надолго встал. Их совсем мало построили. Не как в армии, с калашного ряда запросто запчасти драть.

----------


## lithium

> Поменяли, заклепали, всё нормуль.


А я думал, что после таких повреждений замены консолей крыла не миновать.

Ув. Mazuta, а как шасси "Тройки" выдержали езду по бездорожью?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## bakulinks77

> В мою бытность в авиации - самолёт Ту-22М3 на приличной скорости сошёл с полосы и въехал в лес. Повреждения были похожие, правда щепок и листвы в дырках тоже хватало.  Поменяли, заклепали, всё нормуль. Один двигатель нажрался зелени, всё вычистили, видимых повреждений вроде нет, начали гоняться - температура газов повышенная, несколько дней мучились, а регулировками в допуск так и не загнали, и пришлось менять.
> 
> Этот Бе-200, вероятно, надолго встал. Их совсем мало построили. Не как в армии, с калашного ряда запросто запчасти драть.


Часом не в Монгохто дело было?

----------


## Pilot

Новороссийск. 18 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские летчики совершили массовый взлет, уложившись в 10 минут при уходе от ракетного удара на специальных учениях, которые идут на юге России, доложил заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал армии Дмитрий Булгаков начальнику Генштаба ВС РФ генералу армии Валерию Герасимову по видеоконференцсвязи в четверг.

"На аэродроме Крымск (Краснодарский край) осуществили подготовку авиатехники и массовый вылет с целью вывода из-под ракетного удара противника. Авиационный полк Четвсртой армии ВВС и ПВО нормативы выполнил. Понадобилась всего 10 минут для выхода из-под удара", - сообщил Д.Булгаков.

Подводя итоги первого и второго дня учений, замминистра доложил, что "мероприятия проведены в полном объеме".

По словам Д.Булгакова, железнодорожные войска навели два железнодорожных моста через Волгу. "На полигоне Прудбой были оборудованы железнодорожные обходы с использованием впервые применяемого в рамках учений моста-эстакады ИМЖ-500", - подчеркнул замминстра.

Он отметил, что также на аэродроме была оценена эффективность работы автоматизированной системы контроля расхода горючего через систему ГЛОНАСС.

"Отработан комплекс вопросов инженерно-технического обеспечения на аэродроме Крымск. Осуществлен прием и отправка средств военно-транспортной авиацией. На выделенных участках местности аэродрома развернут 10-й ремонтно-эвакуационный полк для восстановления техники, задействованной в маневрах. Полку вручено Боевое Знамя", - доложил замминистра, отметив, что также 100-й полк обеспечения развернул полевой лагерь для временного размещения населения при введении режима ЧС.

Начальник Генштаба обратил внимание замминистра на соблюдение требований безопасности в районах учений.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 18 авг - РИА Новости. Военнослужащие на учениях в Амурской области и Забайкальском крае задействовали вертолеты Ка-52 "Аллигатор", чтобы не допустить прорыв сил условного противника, сообщил в четверг начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа (ВВО) полковник Александр Гордеев.

"Мотострелковая рота, усиленная приданными подразделениями, остановила наступление превосходящих сил условного противника. В критический момент боя была задействована армейская авиация с применением двух вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор". Таким образом, впервые на практике командир роты воспользовался правом принимать решение на применение боевых вертолетов в интересах обороняющегося подразделения", - сказал Гордеев.

Роль атакующих сил условного противника исполняла усиленная мотострелковая рота.

Организация наступления полностью соответствовала современному общевойсковому бою на тактическом поле. Видеонаблюдение за действиями военных осуществлялось посредством беспилотников.

Учение пройдет в несколько этапов в период до 20 августа.

----------


## OKA

"Организаторы Международного военно-технического форума «Армия-2016», который стартует в Подмосковье уже в следующем месяце, намерены обустроить на нем масштабную статическую экспозицию, представляющую едва ли не всю линейку боевых средств Воздушно-космических сил России. В их числе, как сообщило Управление пресс-службы и информации военного ведомства, – самолет Ту-214ОН – уникальная воздушная машина, предназначенная для обеспечения реализации Договора по открытому небу.

Этот многосторонний международный договор предполагает предоставление странам-участникам возможности совершать облеты территорий друг друга на специально оборудованных самолетах. Именно с воздуха и обеспечивается взаимный контроль за военной деятельностью государств, а также за соблюдением ими действующих договоров в области вооружений.

Заложник конъюнктуры

А между тем в марте этого года был повод отметить 20-летний юбилей с момента первого старта Ту-214 в небо. Поначалу у него были неплохие перспективы, но... По ряду причин этот самолет, представляющий собой усовершенствованную версию модели Ту-204-100 и обладающий увеличенной взлетной массой и повышенной дальностью полета, в массовую серию не пошел. В то же время машина оказалась востребованной для выполнения специальных задач. Известно, в частности, о самолетах 214-й серии, выпущенных в модификации ПУ (пункт управления), СР (самолет-ретранслятор), СУС (самолет-узел связи) и некоторых других.

Первоначально Ту-204, как и его наследник Ту-214, рассматривались в качестве замены туполевских машин 154-й серии. Эта некогда одна из самых популярных моделей советского авиапрома, предназначенная для обслуживания среднемагистральных линий, с годами устарела как морально, так и технологически. Требовался свежий подход, нужна была машина с новой авионикой, с улучшенными характеристиками по планеру, с более экономичными двигателями.

Именно таким качествам и отвечали модели туполевского семейства под литерами 204/214. Современные, эффективные, узкофюзеляжные, двухдвигательные, они отличались современным аэродинамическим дизайном, высокой экономичностью по топливу, достойным уровнем комфорта для пассажиров.

Ту-214 мог совершать перелеты на дальность до 6,5 тысячи километров, перевозить до 210 человек с крейсерской скоростью свыше 800 км/ч. Но самое главное, что все самолеты Ту-214, как и их двигатели ПС-90А, были сертифицированы по нормам ICAO и полностью отвечали международным требованиям по шуму и эмиссии вредных веществ. По основным летным характеристикам самолет не уступал популярным во всем мире Boeing 737 и Airbus A320. Однако поставщики импортных машин предлагали авиакомпаниям более выгодные условия сделок, в связи с чем российские воздушные перевозчики в 1990-х дружно предпочли самолеты иностранного производителя… Известно, что машин 204-й серии на сегодня изготовлено всего не более восьми десятков единиц. Для сравнения: Ту-154 было выпущено свыше тысячи штук!

Воздушный спецназ

В 2014 году Казанский авиазавод имени С.П. Горбунова передал заказчикам очередные самолеты Ту-214. Оба они - в варианте спецназначения. В частности, машиной Ту-214СР пополнился авиапарк Специального летного отряда «Россия». Этот самолет получил возможность совершать перелеты на дальность до 10 тысяч километров, благодаря установке дополнительных топливных баков. Фактически машина приблизилась к разряду дальнемагистральных.

У Ту-214 весьма современный комплекс пилотажно-навигационной аппаратуры, основанный на компьютерных технологиях. Естественно, что монтировать всю эту «начинку» на Ту-154 не имело никакого смысла. Сейчас ПАО «Туполев» предлагает потенциальному заказчику так называемый конвертируемый вариант самолета, когда из полностью пассажирского он оперативно превращается в машину с грузовой компоновкой. Такой Ту-214 может принимать на борт до 32 тонн полезной нагрузки, загружаемой через палубную дверь проемом 3,4 на 2,2 метра.

Им сверху видно все

На военную службу «призван» уже упомянутый Ту-214ОН. Этот самолет оснащен цифровым аэрофотокомплексом, радиолокатором бокового обзора с синтезированной апертурой (специальной оптикой), инфракрасной и телевизионной аппаратурой. Самолет обеспечивает выполнение российской стороной наблюдательных полетов в рамках Договора по открытому небу. Этот международный договор, подписанный представителями 34 государств, действует с 1992 года. Правда, Ту-214ОН привлекается к облетам относительно недавно.

Самолет оснащен всеми видами разрешенной аппаратуры наблюдения, объединенной в бортовой комплекс авиационного наблюдения (БКАН) разработки ОАО «Концерн радиостроения «Вега». БКАН обеспечивает получение изображений местности, ведет запись полученных материалов, документирует поступающую информацию, управляет средствами наблюдения и формирует навигационные данные для них. На борту во время наблюдательного полета могут находиться до трех десятков человек – сотрудников миссии и членов группы сопровождения. Для них обустроена система жизнеобеспечения, в ее составе - купе для отдыха, кухни, туалеты.

В силу определенных причин немногое известно о другой модификации Ту-214, также созданной для военных. Речь о самолете комплексной радиотехнической и оптико-электронной разведки Ту-214Р. Известно, что в состав оборудования этого «спецборта» входят многочастотный радиотехнический комплекс, включающий в себя несколько РЛС, а также оптико-электронная система высокого разрешения «Фракция». Как ранее сообщали источники в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе, благодаря этим системам воздушный разведчик может «видеть» с высоты даже скрытые и замаскированные объекты. Снег, кроны деревьев, дым для него не помеха.

А к примеру, в условиях сухих песчаных почв установленная на борту лайнера система может получить изображение объектов, даже находящихся под землей. Причем, такая цель может быть обнаружена независимо от высоты летящего воздушного судна.

По системе тотального сканирования

Несколько месяцев назад Интернет взорвала новость о том, что Ту-214Р был замечен в Сирии, где выполнял задачи в интересах авиационной группы российских ВКС по разведке позиций формирований ИГИЛ (организация запрещена в России). Так это или нет, но согласно информации некоторых информагентств, сославшихся на заявления неназванного военного источника, Ту-214Р выполнил задачи в Сирии в полном объеме. Не подвело и установленное на самолете оборудование. И, видимо, не случайно глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь в начале прошлого месяца заявил о том, что Минобороны России заключило контракт на производство для себя очередного самолета-разведчика.

Еще одним косвенным подтверждением результативной работы российских воздушных разведчиков в сирийском небе может служить решение, озвученное генерал-лейтенантом армии США Чарльзом Брауном, отвечающим за военно-воздушные операции в Центральном командовании США. Тот сообщил о том, что Пентагон отзывает из Сирии стратегические бомбардировщики В-1В «Лансер». Непосредственной причиной отзыва была названа необходимость обновления кабин пилотов, однако, по одной из версий, такая срочная эвакуация была связана именно с появлением в Сирии самолета Ту-214Р, позволяющего эффективно следить за всем, что происходит в регионе - как в небе, так и на земле.

По мнению военного эксперта, полковника запаса Игоря Коротченко, России хорошо было бы иметь не меньше трех десятков подобных самолетов.

«Такие машины нужны, поскольку именно на данных разведки основываются многие важные решения, – считает он. – Можно рассчитывать на то, что будет заказана хотя бы средняя по объему серия».

Генеральный директор - генеральный конструктор ОАО «Концерн «Вега» доктор технических наук, профессор Владимир Верба, говоря об успехах по созданию авиационной системы наблюдения (речь о системе «Открытое небо»), отмечает прежде всего ее самодостаточность.

«Эта система может применяться не только для реализации Договора, но и, скажем, для патрулирования пограничных районов или в интересах Министерства по чрезвычайным ситуациям», – обращает внимание руководитель концерна. По мнению Владимира Вербы, создание самолета Ту-214ОН стало крупным успехом всей кооперации предприятий-разработчиков, авиастроителей, органов государственного управления. И это только начало.

Автор: Дмитрий Сергеев"

Смотрящий сквозь землю и дым: почему разведчик Ту-214 раздражает НАТО - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

> На аэродроме "Шагол" в центральном военном округе создали тренировочную полосу для отработки посадки самолетов на грунт. Инструкторы челябинской учебной авиабазы, которые готовят для российской авиации штурманов, сами оказались в роли учеников. Это сложное управление им пришлось выполнять впервые.
> 
> Это не ровный и тщательной подметенный бетон аэродрома – военно-транспортный АН-26-й взлетает с поля, поросшего травой. Инструкторы учебной авиабазы впервые поднимаются в небо с грунта. Эта полоса короче привычной бетонки. Раньше это упражнение для летчиков было во всех планах боевой подготовки, поэтому молодые пилоты обращаются за советом к старшим офицерам.
> 
> Павел Бахмутов, командир корабля, старший летчик-инструктор: "При взлете на бетонной ВПП у нас штурвал находится за нейтральным положением – от себя, чтобы прижать переднюю стойку! На грунтовой полосе штурвал необходимо держать уже – на себя!"
> 
> "Штурвал на себя" – чтобы не зарыться передним колесом в землю. При посадке удар даже о небольшую кочку может привести к поломке стойки. Чтобы отработать принцип посадки на грунт до автоматизма - пилоты садят самолет на полосу и снова взлетают несколько раз подряд.
> 
> Вячеслав Табаченко, командир учебной авиационной базы военного учебно-научного центра Военно-воздушных сил: "Не всегда условия идеальны, поэтому экипажи должны произвести посадку не только на бетон, но и на грунтовую ВПП и днем и ночью – при любых условиях!"
> ...


https://31tv.ru/novosti/shturval-na-...16-173552.html

----------


## OKA

"ВОРОНЕЖ, 20 авг – РИА Новости. Более сотни единиц новой и модернизированной авиатехники, включая вертолеты "Ансат" и учебно-боевые Як-130, получит Академия ВВС в 2016 году, рассказал в субботу начальник расположенной в Воронеже Военно-воздушной академии имени профессора Жуковского и Гагарина генерал-лейтенант Геннадий Зибров.

"В этом году мы получим 12 новых учебных вертолетов "Ансат" и два вертолета Ка-226. Кроме того, 38 вертолетов мы получим с авиаремонтых заводов, которые полностью модернизированы и сроки их эксплуатации увеличены. Это Ми-24 и Ми-8 различных модификаций", — сказал он.

В этом году Академия также получит 7 отремонтированных самолетов Ту-134, четыре Ан-26, два Ан-72, восемь новых Як-130, а также 30 модернизированных учебных самолетов Л-39.

"Для летного состава вполне хватает этой техники для того чтобы обеспечить налет курсантов", — подчеркнул Зибров."

Академия ВВС в Воронеже в 2016 году получит новую технику | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

*Воздушный бой над вулканом

Истребители против крылатой ракеты*

Воздушный бой над вулканом

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 22 авг - РИА Новости. Летчики истребителей МиГ-29СМТ авиачасти в Курской области совершили перелет на аэродром в Ленинградской области для выполнения учебно-боевых задач, сообщили в пресс-службе Западного военного округа.

"В ходе учения личному составу предстоит решать задачи по подготовке истребителей к полетам, групповым и одиночным взлетам, ведение воздушного боя с применением ракетного и пушечного вооружения, а также поражению наземных целей", - говорится в сообщении.

В ходе учения военные усовершенствуют навык работы над незнакомой местностью. Отмечается, что в небе под Петербургом летчики курской авиачасти действовать будут впервые.

Учение продлится в течение недели. В тренировках принимают участие около 50 военнослужащих, задействована авиагруппа из шести истребителей МиГ-29СМТ

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 22 авг - РИА Новости. Самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-100 "Премьер" совершит свой первый полет в 2018 году, пишет в понедельник газета "Известия" со ссылкой на представителя российского оборонного ведомства, знакомого с ситуацией.

Сообщается со ссылкой на Минобороны РФ, что в марте 2017 года радиолокационное оборудование "Премьера", которое уже готово и прошло проверку на наземных стендах, в воздух поднимет не штатный самолет-носитель Ил-76МД-90А (известный также как Ил-476), а более старый Ил-76МД, получивший на время испытаний индекс А- 100ЛЛ ("летающая лаборатория").

"В настоящее время все сроки определены, и промышленность с ними согласилась. Дата первого полета "летающей лаборатории" назначена на март следующего года", - заявил собеседник газеты.

Отмечается, что цель работ - испытать и наладить всё радиоэлектронное оборудование "Премьера" на А-100ЛЛ, а потом перенести его на Ил-476. Если всё пойдет по плану, то "оригинальный" А-100 совершит первый полет в 2018 году, следует из материала газеты.

По информации издания, в работах по созданию новейшего самолета-локатора А- 100 "Премьер" принимают участие несколько десятков российских оборонных предприятий, среди которых, Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК), Объединенная приборостроительная корпорация (ОПК), холдинг "Технодинамика" и концерн "Алмаз- Антей".

В ОПК, в состав которой входит головной разработчик "Премьера" концерн "Вега", газете заявили, "что работы по новейшему проекту идут полным ходом, но назвать точные сроки их завершения отказались, сославшись на сложность проекта, где задействованы несколько десятков предприятий".

А-100 "Премьер" - самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления на базе Ил-76МД-90А с двигателем ПС-90А-76. Это многофункциональный авиационный комплекс разведки, оповещения и управления. Точные характеристики новейшего изделия неизвестны, но, как пишет газета, предположительно, он может обнаруживать вражеские самолеты типа "истребитель" на дальности свыше 600 километров, а надводные цели типа "корабль" — на удалении в 400 километров.

----------


## Pilot

ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 22 авг – РИА Новости. Транспортный самолет "Руслан" перебросил звено вертолетов с аэродрома Толмачево (Новосибирск) в Белоруссию для международных учений миротворцев ОДКБ "Нерушимое братство - 2016", сообщил журналистам в понедельник официальный представитель ЦВО России полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Самолет Ан-124-100 "Руслан", преодолев более 4 тысяч километров, перебросил звено вертолетов армейской авиации ЦВО с аэродрома Толмачево в город Барановичи. В учении миротворцев стран ОДКБ примут участие два вертолета Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" и два Ми-24", -сказал он.

Российские вертолеты обеспечат поддержку с воздуха действиям миротворческих сил, перевозку "раненых", а также доставку грузов военного назначения и гуманитарной помощи. Ранее в Беларусь прибыли миротворческие подразделения из Самарской области.

Учения "Нерушимое братство - 2016" пройдут 23-27 августа на полигоне Обуз- Лесновский в Брестской области Белоруссии. Кроме российских и белорусских военных, в маневрах примут участие миротворцы из Армении, Казахстана, Киргизии и Таджикистана.

Партнеры по ОДКБ будут взаимодействовать в вопросах оказания гуманитарной помощи местному населению на территории условно конфликтующих сторон, а также условного уничтожения незаконных военных формирований в своих зонах ответственности.

----------


## KURYER

19 августа с.г. ВВС Японии перехватили 4 Ту-95 один из них был RF-94192 (04 кр) над Японским морем.

----------


## ZHeN



----------


## GThomson

> Бе-200 МЧС России в Португалии. Ушли с набором высоты по верхушкам деревьев.
> Вложение 72983 Вложение 72984 Вложение 72985 Вложение 72986 Вложение 72987 Вложение 72988 Вложение 72989 Вложение 72990 Вложение 72991 Вложение 72992


ничего этого не произошло! в МЧС всё зашибись!
Самолеты МЧС защитили от пожаров в Португалии еще два населенных пункта - AEX.RU

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 23 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Авиационный комплекс им. С.В.Ильюшина (входит в состав ОАК) планирует в следующем году поднять в воздух новый легкий военно-транспортный самолет Ил-112В, сообщил генеральный директор ОАО "Ил" Сергей Вельможкин.

"Первый полет этого самолета должен состояться в июле 2017 года. Пока мы укладываемся в назначенные сроки", - сказал в интервью "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник С.Вельможкин.

По его словам, на сегодня выполнена разработка технического проекта и макета кабины легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В, выпущен основной объем рабочей конструкторской документации, проведены работы по выстраиванию производственной кооперации.

"На ВАСО (Воронежское акционерное самолетостроительное общество) изготовлены стапели и идет работа по сборке отсеков фюзеляжа и изготовлению крыла. Одновременно, в ЦАГИ ведутся работы по проверке аэродинамики Ил-112В", - сказал С.Вельможкин.

Он отметил, что программа по Ил-112В находится под контролем заместителя министра обороны РФ Юрия Борисова. "Совсем недавно на ВАСО прошло совещание, в ходе которого обсуждались вопросы выполнения гособоронзаказа на текущий год. Во время визита на авиазавод Юрий Борисов осмотрел сборочные стапели, предназначенные для изготовления самолетов Ил-112В", - сказал С.Вельможкин.

----------


## OKA

"Арсенал российских дальних бомбардировщиков с изменяемой геометрией крыла Ту-22М3 (по обозначению НАТО — «Бэкфайр») в ближайшее время пополнится новейшими крылатыми ракетами (КР) Х-32, практически неуязвимыми для вражеских средств противовоздушной обороны и истребителей-перехватчиков. После пуска с самолета-носителя изделие, разработанное в МКБ «Радуга», набирает высоту до 40 км, выходя в стратосферу, после чего под крутым углом пикирует на цель.

Как подтвердил газете «Известия» источник в российском военно-промышленном комплексе, испытания ракет Х-32 близятся к завершению, а само изделие находится в высокой степени технической готовности. В Корпорации тактического ракетного вооружения, в состав которого и входит машиностроительное конструкторское бюро «Радуга», подтвердили, что работы по новейшему изделию ведутся, но их ход комментировать отказались.

По словам главного редактора портала MilitaryRussia Дмитрия Корнева, новейшая крылатая ракета в первую очередь предназначена для уничтожения вражеских кораблей, радиолокационных станций и так называемых радиоконтрастных объектов, дающих большую засветку на радарах бомбардировщика, то есть мостов, военных баз, электростанций.

— После пуска с Ту-22М3 ракета набирает высоту до 40 км, переходит в горизонтальный полет, приближается к цели, после чего пикирует на нее сверху. Так как  Х-32 оснащена инерциальной системой навигации и головкой самонаведения с радиолокационной станцией, точность ее наведения очень высока и не зависит от данных GPS/ГЛОНАСС, — пояснил Дмитрий Корнев. — Предположительно ракета может поражать цель на дальности до 1 тыс. км. При этом скорость Х-32 не менее 5 тыс. км/ч. Заложенное сочетание скорости и траектории полета делает ее практически неуязвимой для зенитных ракет и истребителей противника.

Новая крылатая ракета является развитием семейства Х-22, являвшихся до недавнего времени главным калибром как сверхзвуковых бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, так и более старых, снятых в настоящее время с вооружения Ту-22М2.

— Только в советском Военно-морском флоте было более 10 полков «Бэкфайров», сведенных в пять дивизий. Примерно столько же машин было и в Военно-воздушных силах. В каждом авиационном полку было по 20 Ту-22М, которые в зависимости от дальности полета до цели могли нанести удар 40 или 60 ракетами Х-22, — рассказал «Известиям» историк Военно-морского флота Дмитрий Болтенков. — Одной из главных целей «Бэкфайров» были американские авианосно-ударные группы, причем ракетный залп авиационного полка этих бомбардировщиков гарантированно уничтожал не только сам авианосец, но и все сопровождающие его крейсера, эсминцы и фрегаты.

Работы по созданию Х-32 начались в начале 1990-х годов, а первые пуски предположительно были выполнены в середине 2000-х годов. Летом 2013 года появились фотографии, сделанные на аэродроме Летно-исследовательского института в подмосковном Жуковском, запечатлевшие Ту-22М3, выполнявший экспериментальные полеты с подвешенными макетами ракет Х-32."

Ту-22М3 оснастят новейшими сверхзвуковыми ракетами - Известия

----------


## OKA

> ...Сообщается со ссылкой на Минобороны РФ, что в марте 2017 года радиолокационное оборудование "Премьера", которое уже готово и прошло проверку на наземных стендах, в воздух поднимет не штатный самолет-носитель Ил-76МД-90А (известный также как Ил-476), а более старый Ил-76МД, получивший на время испытаний индекс А- 100ЛЛ ("летающая лаборатория").
> 
> "В настоящее время все сроки определены, и промышленность с ними согласилась. Дата первого полета "летающей лаборатории" назначена на март следующего года", - заявил собеседник газеты.
> 
> Отмечается, что цель работ - испытать и наладить всё радиоэлектронное оборудование "Премьера" на А-100ЛЛ, а потом перенести его на Ил-476. Если всё пойдет по плану, то "оригинальный" А-100 совершит первый полет в 2018 году, следует из материала газеты...


Познавательный пост :

"После завершения наземных испытаний комплекса оборудования для нового самолета ДРЛО (а точнее - МАКРОУ - многофункционального авиационного комплекса разведки, оповещения и управления) А-100 "Премьер" оборудование пройдет испытания на самолете-летающей лаборатории А-100ЛЛ на базе нештатного носителя Ил-76МД (без дополнительных буковок-циферок). Первый полет летающей лаборатории ожидается в марте 2017 г. И только после испытаний А-100ЛЛ оборудование будет установлено на уже готовом (или как?) штатном носителе - Ил-76МД-90А / Ил-476, который поднимется в воздух в 2018 г. Это вчерашние сообщения СМИ.

Напомню историю вопроса - она крайне любопытна. В 1999 г. под давлением США Израиль отказался от участия в проекте поставки в Китай самолетов ДРЛО А-50И - самолет А-50 с неподвижными РЛС с ФАР комплекса "Фалькон" (Израиль). В 2000 г. представители ВВС Индии ознакомились с проектом А-50И и началась подготовка контракта на поставку трех аналогичных самолетов А-50ЭИ. Судя по всему в 2000 г. группой специалистов во главе с заместителем генерального конструктора ТАНТК им.Бериева А.В.Явкиным и компанией "Афрус" (руководитель - Николай Индреевич Качалов, выполнение интерьера президентских Ил-96) подготовлено техническое предложение на создание аналогичного А-50ЭИ самолета для ВВС России с российским радиотехническим комплексом с тремя большими РЛС с ФАР под обтекателем классического типа - А-100Е - экспортный вариант для поставки в Китай. На базе этого самолета и за счет китайского финансирования планировалось создание и самолета для ВВС России - А-100. С техническим предложением обратились в НПО "Вега", которое отказалось от участия в проекте ссылаясь на отсутствие ресурсов, "хотя официально выступили с уверениями, что только РТК с традиционной вращающейся антенной является оптимальным решением". Такой тип РЛС не устраивал потенциального заказчика самолета А-100Е - Китай - и ставил под вопрос, соответственно, финансирование всей программы. Техническое предложение в итоге получило поддержку МНИИП им. Тихомирова (руководитель - Юрий Иванович Белый). После проработки технического предложения 2 ЦНИИ Министерства обороны России возникло предложение по созданию в интересах воздушно-космической обороны многофункционального авиационного комплекса разведки, оповещения и управления (МАКРОУ). Подготовлен проект ТТЗ комплекса. Вероятно, в 2002 г. материалы по проекту А-100Е и проект ТТЗ представлены Игорю Климову - помощнику председателя совета директоров конценра "Алмаз-Антей" В.П.Иванова (генерал-лейтенант ФСБ). Предложено головным предприятием по созданию А-100Е и в дальнейшем А-100 сделать концерн "Алмаз-Антей". Проект утвержден в аппарате президента и принят Генеральным штабом ВС России. После цепи событий по смене руководства и собственника ТАНТК им.Бериева (им стало объединение "Иркут", а так же после изменений в концерне ПВО "Алмаз-Антей" (гибель 06.06.2003 г. Игоря Климова, которого 26.06.2003 г. на собрании акуионеров планировалось утвердить на посту генерального директора концерна) в 2003 г. подписан контракт на создание самолета А-100 с Министерством обороны России. Головным исполнителем по комплексу назначен концерн "Вега", субподрядчик - МНИИП им. Тихомирова. Создание экспортного варианта А-100Е для Китая и применение электронного сканирования (РЛС с ФАР) не предполагается (доп. - товарищи вот поправляют - мол, две РЛС с ФАР на аппарате будет).

Вот еще интересная подборка данных (ничего такого, впрочем):

Хронология объявления планов самолета ДРЛО А-100 "Премьер":
Дата заявления 	Дата первого полета 	Заявитель
2010 г. 	до 2015 г. 	СМИ
2011 г. 	2016 г. 	СМИ
15.06.2012 г. 	до 2017 г. 	Руководство страны
14.08.2014 г. 	2017 г. 	СМИ
22.08.2016 г. 	март 2017 г. (А-100ЛЛ) 	СМИ
22.08.2016 г. 	2018 г. (А-100) 	СМИ 

Каковы же причины еще одной задержки в создании нового самолета и появления летающей лаборатории? Мы можем только гадать:
- нет уверенности в выполнении комплексом оборудования требований заказчика (ну... например)
- нет уверенности в том, что комплекс оборудования нормально разместится на носителе (не влазит по массе / объему, например)
- не готов штатный носитель (например, полученный ТАНТК Ил-76МД-90А будет использован для другой программы, а поставка нового самолета пока затруднена)
- просто не завершены работы на комплексе оборудования и надо потянуть время сославшись на необходимость проведения более тщательных испытаний (как же израильтяне делали А-50ЭИ без ЛЛ? Неужели на других самолетах отрабатывали заранее? Какое бесхозяйственное отношение к бюджетному потенциалу проекта с их стороны).

Конечно, это всё просто предположения. Объяснения могут оказаться более прозаичными, но, думаю, ранее чем через несколько лет мы их не узнаем."

MilitaryRussia.ru - самолет ДРЛО А-100 (новости программы) - MilitaryRussia.Ru / Military.Tomsk.Ru

----------


## алтын

266-й шап похоже восстановлен




> Завершились масштабные учения *в штурмовом авиационном полку Восточного военного округа, который дислоцируется в Забайкальском крае*. Лётчики отработали действия в групповых полётах различного вида.
> 
> Пилоты совершали полёты на штурмовиках Су-25 на малых и средних высотах, а также на различной скорости. Взлёт проводился по одному с последующим пристраиванием и в паре. Также пилоты отработали посадку на взлётно-посадочную полосу в составе пар. Всего лётчики выполнили около 100 вылетов, и каждый экипаж провёл в воздухе не менее 12 часов.


ГТРК Чита - Вести: В штурмовом авиационном полку ВВО завершились масштабные учения

----------


## AndyK

> 266-й шап похоже восстановлен


Уже почти год как...

----------


## OKA

"Российские военные в рамках внезапной проверки выдвигаются на аэродромы и железнодорожные станции  25.08.2016 11:52:11
       Москва. 25 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Воинские части из состава Южного, Западного и Центрального военных округов, Северного флота, ВКС, ВДВ в рамках внезапной проверки подняты по тревоге и выполняют мероприятия по приведению боевую готовность "Полную", информирует Минобороны РФ.
       "Военнослужащие экипируются, получают штатное оружие и вооружение, осуществляют вывод техники и вооружения в районы формирования колонн, ведут подготовку техники к совершению маршей в районы сосредоточения на железнодорожные станции, аэродромы", - сказано в сообщении ведомства, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.
       Отмечается, что мероприятия внезапной проверки проводятся по единому замыслу подготовки к проведению стратегическим манёврам "Кавказ-2016".
       Ранее министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу сообщил, что, в соответствии с решением Верховного главнокомандующего Вооруженными силами РФ, в четверг начата внезапная проверка боевой и мобилизационной готовности войск Южного, части сил и средств Западного и Центрального военных округов, Северного флота, Главного командования Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС), командования Воздушно-десантных войск (ВДВ).
       Проверка пройдет с 25 по 31 августа."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=423438

----------


## алтын

На авиабазе Пушкин новые Ми-28? Номер никак не разгляжу








На военном аэродроме в Пушкине проверили вертолётчиков Западного военного округа
"

----------


## Djoker

> Взлетевшие с авиабазы Степь в Бурятии штурмовики Су-25 «Грач» произвели поиск цели, зашли на боевой курс и атаковали бронетехнику условного противника при помощи ракет и авиапушек, поразив все мишени.

----------


## Djoker

> *На полигоне под Кингисеппом прошли испытания корректируемых авиабомб*
> 
> Накануне под Кингисеппом истребители МиГ-29 разбомбили условного противника. Несмотря на низкую облачность, летчики из Курска все-таки смогли выполнить программу тактических учений. Напомним, в Левашово 50 пилотов и механиков несколько суток ждали, пока тучи над полигоном в Кингисеппском районе рассеются. Хорошая погода нужна была, чтобы испытать на западе Ленинградской области корректируемые авиабомбы. Когда они летят к цели, пилот он-лайн видит траекторию снаряда. Но чтобы система сработала, ей нужно практически безоблачное небо. "МиГи" сбрасывают бомбы с высоты в полтора километра. И пока они летят к цели, тучи не должны её загораживать. С поставленными задачами летчики справились. И уже получили новый приказ. Все шесть машин отозвали обратно в Курск.






"

----------


## PPV

Вот интересно, почему никто не говорит о том, что уже принято окончательное решение о переносе всей экспозиции музея в Монино в парк "Патриот"? Помнится, что в начале года все грудью встали на защиту любимого музея, а сейчас - полная тишь и благодать. Или все в отпусках? Или всем уже всё равно? Ведь понятно, к чему на практике приведет реализация этого решения, от многих экспонатов ничего не останется после их перевозки, просто потому, что они уже в таком состоянии, что их невозможно нормально расстыковать для перевозки, а потом вновь собрать. Но по видимому, до руководства МО, которое и принимало это решение, эту информацию никто донести так и не удосужился, и все просто взяли под козырек. Печально все это...

----------


## Avia M

Так ведь решение не принято. Идут "дебаты"...

----------


## PPV

> Так ведь решение не принято. Идут "дебаты"...


Есть приказ ГК ВКС, по ОКБ уже разосланы письма с просьбой о помощи в организации перевозки экспонатов, например наше ОКБ просят помочь в перевозке "100"-ки. Передислокацию хотят провести в течение 2016-2017...

----------


## Pilot

Странно. Парк Патриот говорит, что только несколько самолетов заберет.

----------


## MAX

Сегодня на ИАЗе выкатили Як-152. Фоток, к сожалению, не покажу. Самолёт пока не покрашен. В ближайшие дни начнутся пробежки и рулежки.
Поздравляю всех с новым самолетом. Надеюсь, что будет парта не хуже 52-го.

----------


## OKA

> Вот интересно, почему никто не говорит о том, что уже принято окончательное решение о переносе всей экспозиции музея в Монино в парк "Патриот"? Помнится, что в начале года все грудью встали на защиту любимого музея, а сейчас - полная тишь и благодать. Или все в отпусках? Или всем уже всё равно? Ведь понятно, к чему на практике приведет реализация этого решения, от многих экспонатов ничего не останется после их перевозки, просто потому, что они уже в таком состоянии, что их невозможно нормально расстыковать для перевозки, а потом вновь собрать. Но по видимому, до руководства МО, которое и принимало это решение, эту информацию никто донести так и не удосужился, и все просто взяли под козырек. Печально все это...


Ну говорилось в соотв. теме : Музей в Монино





> Странно. Парк Патриот говорит, что только несколько самолетов заберет.


Ну если "несколько" - это типа "сотки", М-50, Ту-4 , "Бизона",В-12,  Як-24, 36, 141 то этого более чем достаточно)) 

Там  много  чего имеется "наперемещать"))



https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?z=...-84638032_6030


"Для информации.
Администрация Щёлковского района инициировала сбор подписей против переноса Монинского музея. Завтра с утра в музей приедут их волонтёры, которые будут этим заниматься в течение всего рабочего дня. Чтобы не было путаницы: это не имеет отношения к петиции, которую мы запустили зимой ( https://www.change.org/p/министерство-министру-оборон..), у щёлковцев свой текст и своя кампания.
В субботнике они участвовать не намерены. Просто будут собирать подписи."

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_6075

Кста, этот "ченьдж.орг" для РФ- ничего не значит.

----------


## Pilot

> Сегодня на ИАЗе выкатили Як-152. Фоток, к сожалению, не покажу. Самолёт пока не покрашен. В ближайшие дни начнутся пробежки и рулежки.
> Поздравляю всех с новым самолетом. Надеюсь, что будет парта не хуже 52-го.


на следующей неделе, вроде как, должен состояться методсовет

----------


## Avia M

> Есть приказ ГК ВКС, по ОКБ уже разосланы письма с просьбой о помощи в организации перевозки экспонатов, например наше ОКБ просят помочь в перевозке "100"-ки. Передислокацию хотят провести в течение 2016-2017...


Надеемся Ваше ОКБ примет правильное решение, в ответ на просьбу... "Сотка" должна остаться в Монино!

----------


## PPV

> Надеемся Ваше ОКБ примет правильное решение, в ответ на просьбу... "Сотка" должна остаться в Монино!


Решение ОКБ в данной ситуации может заключаться только в том, чтобы помочь или отказать в помощи относительно перевозки. Решать останется она в Монино, или нет - вне компетенции ОКБ...

----------


## Avia M

> Решение ОКБ в данной ситуации может заключаться только в том, чтобы помочь или отказать в помощи относительно перевозки. Решать останется она в Монино, или нет - вне компетенции ОКБ...


Намёк был на отказаться...  Самостоятельно машина в "Патриот" не доберётся.

----------


## PPV

> Намёк был на отказаться...  Самостоятельно машина в "Патриот" не доберётся.


Вы, наверное, в армии не служили? Приказы не обсуждают, а исполняют. 
Промышленность, скорее всего, также не откажется. Зачем портить отношения с заказчиком по "пустякам"? ...

----------


## Avia M

> Вы, наверное, в армии не служили? Приказы не обсуждают, а исполняют. 
> Промышленность, скорее всего, также не откажется. Зачем портить отношения с заказчиком по "пустякам"? ...


К счастью служил! Вы сообщали о просьбе (не приказе)...

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 29 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Для управления авиацией в воздухе и ведения воздушной разведки в ходе внезапной проверки Западного, Центрального и Южного военных округов задействованы самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления (ДРЛОиУ) А-50М и А-50У, сообщили в понедельник "Интерфаксу" в Департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

"Экипажи самолетов ДРЛОиУ осуществили перебазирование на оперативные аэродромы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), где им предстоит выполнять задачи по управлению авиацией в воздухе, ведению воздушной разведки в интересах корабельных и наземных группировок ЮВО, Черноморского флота и Каспийской флотилии", - сказали в министерстве.

Там отметили, что воздушные радары осуществят наведение истребителей Су-27, бомбардировщиков Су-34 и Су-24 на воздушные, наземные и морские цели, проведут мониторинг воздушной и надводной обстановки в районах проведения маневров, а также нарастят радиолокационное поле на различных участках южного операционного направления.

"В настоящее время экипажи самолетов А-50 и кабинные экипажи бортовых комплексов изучают районы предстоящих полетов, порядок выдачи радиолокационной информации, управления самолетами в воздухе и готовятся к дежурству в заданных районах воздушного пространства", - сообщили в Минобороны.


 Фронтовые штурмовики и ударные вертолеты на маневрах в ЮВО прикрыли наземные группировки войск



Москва. 29 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Экипажи фронтовых штурмовиков-бомбардировщиков Су-25 и ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н, Ми-35М и Ми-24 Южного военного округа отработали прикрытие движения колонн бронированной и автомобильной техники во время перегруппировки войск, задействованных во внезапной проверке боеготовности, сообщает в понедельник Минобороны.

"Летный состав армейской авиации выполнил задачи воздушной разведки, нанесение тактического авиационного удара по наземным целям и прикрытие наземной группировки войск с воздуха, в том числе на маршрутах выдвижения колонн военной техники при совершении маршей в заданные районы сосредоточения", - сообщил "Интерфаксу" Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны.

Экипажи боевых вертолетов после завершения тактического боевого применения авиационных средств поражения выполнили отстрел тепловых ловушек и отработку элементов маневрирования в воздухе для предотвращения ответного ракетного удара с земли.

Во время выполнения воздушной разведки летный состав армейской авиации отработал наиболее сложные элементы летной подготовки - полеты на предельно малых высотах с огибанием рельефа местности, отмечается в сообщении

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 31 августа. /ТАСС/. Дежурная пара экипажей истребителей Су-27 Южного военного округа (ЮВО) успешно провела ночной перехват воздушной цели, приближающейся к условной государственной границе в рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности войск. Об этом сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

"Летный состав по команде "Воздух" выполнил взлет парой истребителей с аэродрома базирования. Координаты воздушной цели, приближающейся в условной государственной границе, летчики получили уже в воздухе. При подлете к цели экипажи истребителей Су-27 обнаружили "самолет-нарушитель". Им оказался самолет Ил-142 морской авиации ВМФ, выполнявший по плану проверки дежурных сил авиации и ПВО Южного военного округа роль самолета условного противника и полет в заданном районе с отключенными средствами опознавания и оповещения", - отметили в Минобороны.

После приближения к нарушителю условной государственной границы летчики- истребители световыми сигналами обозначили свое присутствие для экипажа "самолета-нарушителя" и воздушными маневрами принудили его к изменению курса полета.

После выполнения задачи по выдворению "самолета-нарушителя" из воздушного пространства заданного района истребители Су-27 ЮВО возвратились на аэродром базирования

----------


## Djoker

> Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ Южного военного округа в рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности войск (сил) отработали посадки и взлеты с полевого аэродрома, который на завершающем этапе проверки в кратчайшие сроки оборудовали инженерно-аэродромные подразделения 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО в районе населенного пункта Средняя Ахтуба Волгоградской области. Посадки и взлеты с аэродрома совершили более 20 боевых самолетов.

----------


## KURYER

> Сегодня на ИАЗе выкатили Як-152. Фоток, к сожалению, не покажу. Самолёт пока не покрашен. В ближайшие дни начнутся пробежки и рулежки.
> Поздравляю всех с новым самолетом. Надеюсь, что будет парта не хуже 52-го.


Як-152 в ожидании неба



> На Иркутском авиазаводе построен первый опытный образец учебно-тренировочного самолета (УТС) Як-152.
> По неофициальной информации, в третьей декаде августа состоялась выкатка из сборочного цеха опытного образца нового отечественного УТС Як-152, который предназначен для летных испытаний. В соответствии с контрактом с Минобороны России на авиазаводе корпорации «Иркут», входящей в состав ПАО «ОАК», изготавливаются три опытных образца нового учебно-тренировочного самолета (УТС) Як-152. В состав опытной партии должно войти два самолета Як-152 для проведения летных испытаний, одна машина предназначена для проведения наземных статических испытаний и одна – для наземных ресурсных испытаний. Планируется, что до конца нынешнего 2016 г. первая опытная машина Як-152 совершит первый испытательный полет.
> Машина Як-152 должна стать частью учебно-тренировочного комплекса (УТК), в состав которого войдут самолет Як-152 для первоначального обучения, самолет Як-130 для повышенной летной подготовки курсантов училищ и летчиков строевых частей ВВС, а также единый тренажерный комплекс с единым программным обеспечением. Як-152 планируется использовать и в ДОСААФ для обучения технике пилотирования. Минобороны России планируют приобрести 150 УТС Як-152 до 2020 г.
> Следует также сказать, что с декабря 2010 г. в Китае летает аналог самолета Як-152 – машина L-7. Соглашение о совместной разработке УТС L-7 для начальной летной подготовки было подписано между Россией и Китаем в августе 2007 г.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

уже бегает

----------


## PPV

> ... При подлете к цели экипажи истребителей Су-27 обнаружили "самолет-нарушитель". Им оказался самолет Ил-142 морской авиации ВМФ, ...


Каких только самолетов нет в морской авиации! ...

----------


## Djoker

> Каких только самолетов нет в морской авиации! ...


Имелся в виду Ту-142?  :Confused:

----------


## MAX

> уже бегает


Пробежались ещё в понедельник. Разогнались до 80км/ч. 
Фотки есть, но нет команды. :Frown:

----------


## Djoker

> *Пилоты "Русских Витязей" завершили теоретическое переучивание на Су-30СМ*
> 
> 
> 
> *КУБИНКА (Московская область), 2 сен – РИА Новости.* Четыре летчика из состава пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи" завершили теоретическое переучивание на многоцелевые истребители Су-30СМ, сообщил в пятницу РИА Новости командир группы подполковник Сергей Щеглов.
> 
> Ранее главнокомандующий ВКС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев заявлял, что "Русские Витязи", которые сейчас летают на истребителях Су-27, получат первые самолеты Су-30СМ до октября 2016 года.
> 
> "Теоретическую подготовку для пилотирования Су-30СМ прошли четыре летчика "Русских Витязей". Остальные пилоты готовы в ближайшее время выехать в Липецкий авиацентр для переучивания", — сказал собеседник агентства.
> ...


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20160902/1475951975.html

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 3 сен — РИА Новости. Военный вертолет Ми-8 полностью сгорел после жесткой посадки на аэродроме в Долинском районе Сахалина, по предварительным данным, пострадал один человек, сообщил РИА Новости источник в экстренных службах.

По его словам, вертолет совершил жесткую посадку на военном аэродроме "Сокол", после чего загорелся. Пожар был полностью ликвидирован в 15.37 мск.

На борту воздушного судна находились десять человек — три члена экипажа и семь пассажиров. Один человек получил черепно-мозговую травму, сказал собеседник агентства.

Позже департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России сообщил, что никто из находившихся на борту Ми-8 не пострадал.

В сообщении ведомства отмечено, что инцидент произошел ночью в сложных погодных условиях. На месте происшествия работает комиссия Восточного военного округа."

https://ria.ru/incidents/20160903/1476011657.html

----------


## OKA

> Пробежались ещё в понедельник. Разогнались до 80км/ч. 
> Фотки есть, но нет команды.


Встретилось, может было, с командой)) :



 "1 сентября в 10:50 Подготовка Як-152 к пробежкам."

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2210633&type=3

----------


## MAX

Завтра буду на ИАЗе. Будем посмотреть.
Может чего и сфоткать получится. 
Первый полет запланирован на 10.09.16г.

----------


## Djoker

https://missiles2go.ru/2016/09/03/fo...ma-armia-2016/

----------


## Avia M

> Завтра буду на ИАЗе. Будем посмотреть.
> Может чего и сфоткать получится. 
> Первый полет запланирован на 10.09.16г.


Если что, "сфоткайте" машины с флагом ВВС...

----------


## Pilot

> Если что, "сфоткайте" машины с флагом ВВС...


а они уже есть?

----------


## Avia M

> а они уже есть?


Почему нет? Главком обещал...

----------


## Pilot

> Почему нет? Главком обещал...


обещать не значит жениться.... самолеты уже готовы?

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 5 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Семь самолетов Су-27 истребительного авиационного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированного в Карелии, перебазировались на оперативный аэродром в Адыгее, где отработают учебно-боевые задачи в рамках учений "Кавказ-2016".

"На авиационных полигонах Южного военного округа летчики отработают вопросы отражения массированного ракетно-авиационного удара, ведения маневренных воздушных боев, преодоления системы ПВО условного противника и уничтожение воздушных целей управляемыми ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" на так называемых догонных курсах", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ЗВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.

----------


## Pilot

* Пикирующие* штурмовики Су-25 сбросили более 40 бомб на учениях в Бурятии



МОСКВА, 5 сен - РИА Новости. Экипажи самолетов Су-25 штурмового авиационного полка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), расположенного в Забайкальском крае, в пикировании сбросили более 40 бомб различного типа на учениях в центре боевого применения авиации "Мухор-Кондуй" в Бурятии, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ВВО полковник Александр Гордеев.

"Летчики отработали поражение точечных наземных целей и средств противовоздушной обороны. Бомбометания производились с малых и предельно малых высот... В ходе летно-тактического учения около 15 штурмовиков Су-25 сбросили свыше 40 штурмовых, фугасных и осколочно-фугасных авиабомб", - сказал Гордеев.

По его словам, все действия экипажи выполняли на высокой скорости с последующим уходом от поражения наземными средствами.

----------


## Avia M

Новейшие истребители МиГ-35 будут поставлены Минобороны РФ для испытаний до конца года, самолеты готовы, сообщил "Интерфакс-АВН" гендиректор РСК "Миг" Сергей Коротков.

"Два самолета МиГ-35 будут поставлены Минобороны до конца года. Самолеты уже готовы, летные испытания начнутся в ноябре. Осталось решить организационные вопросы", - сказал С.Коротков, отметив, что испытания будут проводить военные. 

В марте на авиационно-космической выставке FIDAE-2016 в Чили С.Коротков сообщил журналистам про МиГ-35: "Сегодня самолёты находятся в цехе общей сборки, они будут собраны в ближайшее время. В этом году мы уже начнём лётные испытания этих самолётов с целью подтверждения технических характеристик, которые были выставлены министерством обороны для заключения контракта на серийное производство и поставку".

Он тогда сказал, что в лётных испытаниях будут задействованы два МиГ-35.

----------


## MAX

Машин с флагом пока нет. Но!
Интересующие машины (4 шт) покрашены сейчас полностью в белый цвет. О, как!
Судя по всему, подготовили под основную покраску.

----------


## Avia M

> Машин с флагом пока нет. Но!
> Интересующие машины (4 шт) покрашены сейчас полностью в белый цвет. О, как!
> Судя по всему, подготовили под основную покраску.


Спасибо. Понятно, заводчане не хотят "ударить в грязь лицом" и ждут качественный материал...
К сожалению, покраска даже 275 завода, мягко говоря не очень.

----------


## Pilot

Придется самому слетать и разобраться на месте ;) Повод как раз есть

----------


## Avia M

> Придется самому слетать и разобраться на месте ;) Повод как раз есть


В Краснодар?

----------


## Pilot

Планировал в Иркутск.

----------


## Avia M

> Планировал в Иркутск.


Удачной командировки...

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 7 сен – РИА Новости. Украина не имеет никаких правовых оснований требовать от России сервисного обслуживания самолетов "Ан" украинскими специалистами, если срок договора на обслуживание истек и Москва не собирается его продлевать, считает заведующий кафедрой конституционного и муниципального права юридического факультета МГУ Сурен Авакьян.

Ранее президент авиастроительного госпредприятия "Антонов" Александр Коцюба заявил, что Украина будет добиваться запрета полетов за пределами РФ самолетов "Ан", которые используются Россией, в том случае, если российская сторона откажется от украинского сервисного обслуживания этих летательных аппаратов.

"Нет у них оснований (требовать, чтобы самолеты обслуживались украинскими специалистами). Если в их договоре, когда покупали эти самолеты, было указано о том, что они обслуживаются (украинской стороной), значит самолёты обслуживаются на период действия этого договора. Но если срок действия договора истек, и Россия не хочет его продлевать, никто не может заставить ее продлевать такой договор", - сказал правовед РИА Новости.

Отвечая на вопрос о том, каким образом Украина может добиваться запрета полетов за пределами РФ самолетов "Ан", Авакьян сообщил, что Киев может обратиться в международные организации, которые имеют отношения к полетам, чтобы те, в свою очередь, воздействовали на Россию.

----------


## Pilot

Шесть истребителей МиГ-29 в ходе учения в Крыму отработали задачи ведения воздушного боя



Москва. 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29 выполнили бомбометание на полигоне Опук в Крыму в ходе стратегических командно-штабных учений (СКШУ) "Кавказ-2016", информирует военное ведомство.

"В ходе учений экипажи отработали задачи ведения воздушного боя с применением ракетного и пушечного вооружения, а также поразили наземные цели с использованием бомб П-50Т", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы Западного военного округа (ЗВО), которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в среду.

Отмечается, что целью летно-тактических учений является "совершенствование мастерства при работе с оперативного аэродрома над незнакомой местностью". В учениях было задействовано шесть истребителей МиГ-29, переброшенных в Армавир из Курска.

Сообщается, что бомбы П-50Т предназначены для обучения летного состава. Бомбы при попадании в цель не взрываются, а дают цветной свето-дымовой сигнал как обычная петарда. В ходе тактических учений было сброшено 12 таких боеприпасов.

Полигон Опук 810-й бригады морской пехоты расположен на побережье одноименного мыса в Крым. Высота горы Опук - 185 м, это одна из самых высоких точек Керченского полуострова.

СКШУ "Кавказ-2016" начались 5 сентября на территории Южного военного округа. В них, по данным Минобороны РФ, задействованы около 12,5 тыс. военнослужащих, авиация, боевая техника и корабли. Мансвры завершатся 10 сентября.



Истребители "МиГ"-29 поразили военную технику условного противника в Крыму



Москва. 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Боевую технику условного противника уничтожили в Крыму летчики в ходе стратегических командно-штабных учений (СКШУ) "Кавказ-2016", информирует военное ведомство.

"Все наземные цели, имитирующие военную технику условного противника, были поражены", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы Западного военного округа (ЗВО), которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" в среду.

Воздушные удары наносили шесть истребителей МиГ-29, которые были переброшены из Курска на оперативный аэродром, расположенный в Краснодарском крае.

Всего к участию в СКШУ "Кавказ-2016" от ВВС ЗВО привлечено более 30 самолетов оперативно-тактической авиации, среди них Су-34, Су-27, МиГ-31, МиГ-29, Су-24МР. Также задействовано более 10 вертолетов.

"Помимо бомбометания, лстчики отработали задачи по групповым и одиночным взлетам с незнакомого аэродрома, ведению воздушного боя с применением ракетного и пушечного вооружения и выполнили приемы ухода от средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника", - сказано в пресс-релизе.

----------


## Pilot

В НПО "Базальт" создали уникальную "невидимую" планирующую авиабомбу "Дрель"



Кубинка (Московская область). 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - НПО "Базальт" разработал не имеющую мировых аналогов планирующую авиабомбу, которую практически невозможно распознать на радарах, сообщил журналистам в среду генеральный директор НПО "Базальт" Владимир Порхачев.

"Это - бомба без двигателя. При отходе от носителя дальность поражения цели - свыше 30 км. Изделие выходит на цель при помощи системы наведения ГЛОНАСС. На высоте 250 метров раскрывается кассетный заряд. Надеемся, в этом году она пройдет все госиспытания", - сказал В.Порхачев.

Он добавил, что планирующей авиабомбе присвоено название "Дрель".

В.Порхачев сообщил также, что российские военные в ближайшие годы могут получить новый гранатомет.

"На предприятии поставлен ряд новых задач, в том числе и задача придти к концептуально новому гранатометному комплексу", - сказал он.

По его словам, работа уже идет.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 7 сен - РИА Новости. Дислоцированные в Крыму истребители Су-27 перехватили ракетоносцы условного противника в рамках учений "Кавказ-2016", сообщает в среду Минобороны РФ.

"Дежурная пара истребителей Су-27 по команде "воздух" в течение трех минут совершил взлет с аэродрома базирования в республике Крым и условно поразил все воздушные цели в рамках учений "Кавказ-2016". В роли самолетов противника полет выполняли три экипажа дальней авиации Ту-95МС. Перехват воздушной цели проходил в темное время суток", - говорится в релизе.

Сейчас истребители продолжают нести боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне полуострова.



 Систему ПВО на юге РФ в течение суток проверяли почти 40 самолетов ВКС



Москва. 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи оперативно-тактической и дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) в течение суток выполняли полсты для условного прорыва противовоздушной обороны Южного военного округа (ЮВО), информирует Минобороны (МО) РФ.

"Всего в проверке ПВО было задействовано до 40 самолетов с обеих сторон и до 10 подразделений зенитных ракетных и радиотехнических войск ЮВО", - сказано в сообщении департамента информации и массовых коммуникаций МО РФ, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в среду.

Экипажи самолстов Су-24, Су-34, Су-27 выполняли полеты на малых и средних высотах, лстчики Дальней авиации отработали полеты в роли контрольных целей в темное время суток на высотах от 7 до 10 тысяч метров.

"Подразделения зенитных ракетных войск и экипажи истребителей Су-27 отработали в течение суток условные пуски ракет на дальних рубежах атаки, тем самым не позволив самолетам условного противника преодолеть воздушную границу", - сказано в сообщении.

Расчетами радиолокационных станций различного диапазона действия все воздушные цели обнаруживались, сопровождались и координаты движения целей передавались через командный пункт соединений ПВО расчетам зенитных ракетных комплексов и истребителей, выполняющих задачи боевого дежурства по ПВО, сообщает МО РФ.

----------


## Pilot

ПЕКИН, 7 сен - РИА Новости, Иван Булатов. Российские авиационные группы высшего пилотажа "Стрижи" и "Русские Витязи" совместно выступят в рамках авиашоу в китайском Чжухае, сообщила газета "Жэньминь жибао".

Одиннадцатая международная авиакосмическая выставка "Airshow China-2016" пройдет в Чжухае (провинция Гуандун) с 1 по 6 ноября.

Как сообщили организаторы выставки, российские пилотажные группы на Су-27 и МиГ-29 покажут в Чжухае совместную программу.

Всего, по данным организаторов "Airshow China-2016", на выставке будут представлены более 700 участников из 42 стран и регионов мира. Сообщается, что на выставке покажут самолеты, образцы радиолокационных станций, различные виды ракет и другую многочисленную технику из авиационной сферы.

Первая выставка "Airshow China" была проведена 5-10 ноября 1996. Она проводится при поддержке правительства КНР.

----------


## MAX

Сегодня пробежались по полосе (Як-152). Есть замечания, но в основном, все штатно.
Ждём первый вылет.
На фото пока запрет. Не буду нарушать.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Erster Alarmstart für Eurofighter über Baltikum

----------


## KURYER

*Djoker*, ещё фото. Пилоты ВВС Германии, в рамках операции "Балтик эйр полисинг", первым перехватили Ту-134. И никто не верещит: "unsafe & unprofessional", а также "in international airspace".

----------


## Djoker



----------


## MAX

А у нас (Як-152) сегодня первый подлёт. :Smile:  Не высоко, но уверенно. Продвигаемся к первому полету. Все по плану.
Всех сочувствующих, поздравляю!

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 8 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиационные экипажи Западного военного округа в рамках проведения стратегического командно-штабного учения "Кавказ-2016" приступили к выполнению учебно-боевых задач на полигонах Южного военного округа по всестороннему обеспечению авиационной поддержки группировок наземных войск, сообщает пресс-служба ЗВО.

"Так, на полигоне "Опук", расположенном в Крыму, эскадрилья фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 из Воронежской области отработала нанесение бомбовых ударов по мишеням, имитирующим колонны военной техники условного противника", - говорится в сообщении.

Также оказана огневая поддержка наступающим мотострелковым и танковым подразделениям. "Всего было израсходовано более 20 бомб ФАБ-500", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Djoker

А-100 «Премьер»







https://missiles2go.ru/2016/09/08/aa...ki-samolyotov/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 8 сен - РИА Новости. Экипажи истребителей Су-30СМ морской авиации разыграли воздушные дуэли и с помощью авиабомб уничтожили боевой корабль условного противника на учениях, сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

"Летчики морской авиации разыграли воздушные дуэли и уничтожили боевой корабль условного противника. Звено истребителей морской авиации на самолетах Су-30СМ применили авиационные бомбы массой 250 килограммов по морской цели, обозначающей боевой корабль условного противника. Четыре экипажа отработали заход на цель, пикирование, снижение до 400 метров, бомбометание и противоракетное маневрирование", - говорится в сообщении.

Летный состав действовал на интервалах в 30 секунд, каждый из экипажей выполнил сброс четырех авиабомб, полностью уничтожив морскую цель, добавили в ведомстве.

Завершились полеты розыгрышем ближнего маневренного воздушного боя. Летчики в пределах визуальной видимости выполнили фигуры высшего пилотажа на высотах от 200 до 1500 метров. Делалось это для того, чтобы занять наиболее выгодное положение для атаки "противника".

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Russian military Su-34 bombers fly during military drills at the Black Sea coast, Crimea, Friday, Sept. 9, 2016. AP Photo/Pavel Golovkin







> Russian military planes and navy ships take a part in a landing operation during military drills at the Black Sea coast, Crimea, Friday, Sept. 9, 2016. AP Photo/Pavel Golovkin

----------


## алтын

> МОСКВА, 8 сен - РИА Новости. Экипажи истребителей Су-30СМ морской авиации разыграли воздушные дуэли и с помощью авиабомб уничтожили боевой корабль условного противника на учениях, сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.
> 
> "Летчики морской авиации разыграли воздушные дуэли и уничтожили боевой корабль условного противника. Звено истребителей морской авиации на самолетах Су-30СМ применили авиационные бомбы массой 250 килограммов по морской цели, обозначающей боевой корабль условного противника. Четыре экипажа отработали заход на цель, пикирование, снижение до 400 метров, бомбометание и противоракетное маневрирование", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Летный состав действовал на интервалах в 30 секунд, каждый из экипажей выполнил сброс четырех авиабомб, полностью уничтожив морскую цель, добавили в ведомстве.
> 
> Завершились полеты розыгрышем ближнего маневренного воздушного боя. Летчики в пределах визуальной видимости выполнили фигуры высшего пилотажа на высотах от 200 до 1500 метров. Делалось это для того, чтобы занять наиболее выгодное положение для атаки "противника".

----------


## ZHeN

> 


С пикирования разве не удобней/точней ? 
Lupiloid, они вообще попали во что-нибудь ?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## L39aero

Это тот случай,когда наш ВМФ получил самолеты уровня суперхорнета,а кбп написан под миг-17(21)!вот и летают как могут,хотя уверен дело не в низах!

----------


## MAX

По вопросу окраски машин, предназначенных для "Русских витязей".
Есть информация, что машины будут окончательно окрашивать на ИАЗе.
Так же, есть непроверенная :Confused:  информация, что для окраски заготовлены краски 24-х цветов.
Посмотреть бы на эскиз окраски.

А моряки получат борт с флагом ВМС и собственным именем "Севастопольский". О как!

----------


## Panda-9

> А моряки получат борт с флагом ВМС и собственным именем "Севастопольский". О как!


Во-первых, ВМФ. Во-вторых, это вроде как стало известно уже несколько месяцев тому назад. В-третьих, ПМСМ, Андреевский флаг в исполнении ИАЗ смотрится неубедительно (мелко, кривовато - есть с чем сравнить), а про надпись "Севастопольский" и до меня уже было сказано - не фонтан!

----------


## Avia M

> По вопросу окраски машин, предназначенных для "Русских витязей".
> Есть информация, что машины будут окончательно окрашивать на ИАЗе.
> Так же, есть непроверенная информация, что для окраски заготовлены краски 24-х цветов.
> Посмотреть бы на эскиз окраски.
> 
> А моряки получат борт с флагом ВМС и собственным именем "Севастопольский". О как!


Так эскиз "стандартный", "розочки" не планируются  :Smile: ... Завод обещал покрасить, ждёмс.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

> Летчики Западного военного округа получили два звена многоцелевых истребителей Су-35.
> 
> Пилоты уже прошли переобучение в Липецком центре подготовки летного состава и совершили первые полеты на новых машинах.


http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...31045-avi8.htm

Два звена Су-35 это 6 или 8 самолётов?

----------


## Pilot

БИШКЕК, 14 сен - РИА Новости. Около 300 единиц боевой техники прибыли в Киргизию на учения "Мирная миссия-2016" Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС), сообщило со ссылкой на пресс-службу Генштаба вооруженных сил республики агентство Sputnik.

Учения ШОС пройдут с 15 по 21 сентября в Киргизии с участием подразделений вооруженных сил Китая, Киргизии, Казахстана, Таджикистана и РФ. Военные пяти стран отработают взаимодействие для борьбы с терроризмом, экстремизмом и сепаратизмом.

"Около 300 единиц боевой техники, десять единиц боевой авиации и 2 тысячи военнослужащих прибыли в Балыкчи на учения "Мирная миссия-2016" Шанхайской организации сотрудничества", - говорится в сообщении.

Ранее пресс-служба Генштаба ВС Киргизии сообщала о прибытии 50 единиц военной техники и около 300 военнослужащих из Китая, колонны военной техники вооруженных сил из Казахстана. Как сообщили в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа ( ЦВО), на учениях ШОС "Мирная миссия" вооруженные силы РФ представляют фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 и ударные вертолеты Ми-24 ЦВО, а также ротная тактическая группа дислоцированной в Южной Сибири 55-й отдельной горной бригады ЦВО, на вооружении которой состоят бронеавтомобили "Тигр".

----------


## Pilot

> Два звена истребителей Су-35 поступят на вооружение ЗВО - Телеканал «Звезда»
> 
> Два звена Су-35 это 6 или 8 самолётов?


на кадрах половина самолетов не Су-35 :))))))) ну и звено давно 4 самолета

----------


## Pilot

Вооруженные силы РФ на учениях "Кавказ-2016" отработали массированный авиаудар и борьбу с крылатыми ракетами



Москва. 14 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Вооруженные силы РФ на прошедших стратегических учениях "Кавказ-2016" отработали массированный авиационный удар и борьбу с крылатыми ракетами условного противника, сообщил журналистам в среду начальник Генштаба ВС РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов.

"Общей чертой с прошлогодними учениями является массированное применение авиации, когда 100-120 самолетов выполняют поставленные задачи. Кроме того, на прошедших учениях, как и на "Центре-2015", отрабатывались вопросы борьбы с крылатыми ракетами противника всех видов базирования и на всех этапах применения", - сказал В.Герасимов на брифинге, посвященном предварительным итогам учений "Кавказ-2016".

По его словам, основным отличием от прошлогодних учений "Центра-2015" стало применение морской составляющей - Черноморского флота, Каспийской флотилии.

----------


## Pilot

Лондон. 14 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Американский стратегический самолет-разведчик RC-135U, предназначенный для выявления и перехвата радиолокационного излучения систем ПВО, в среду днем подлетел к границам России на Черном море, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижение военной авиации.

По их информации, разведчик с бортовым номером 64-14849 и позывным RATEL22 совершил подлет к Крыму на высоте 10,5 тыс. метров.

После пролета над болгарским городом Варна и входом в воздушное пространство над акваторией Черного моря приблизительно в 14:05 мск разведчик выключил транспондер, передающий радиосигнал о местоположении воздушного судна и его идентифицирующий.

В западной части Черного моря также зафиксирован самолет-заправщик ВВС США КС-135Т, который, как ожидается, обеспечит длительность полета американского стратегического разведчика.

По данным из открытых источников, самолеты-разведчики RC-135 в модификации "U" предназначены для сбора информации о работе систем радиолокационного излучения радаров ПВО потенциального противника. Собранные данные используются для разработки новых и модификации имеющихся систем раннего предупреждения об обнаружении авиации ВВС США радиолокационными станциями противника, а также способов подавления работы радаров и разработки противорадиолокационных ракет для их уничтожения.

Как сообщалось, утром в среду к российским берегам на Черном море уже совершил подлет самолет-разведчик ВМС США P-8A Poseidon c бортовым номером 168761, который вылетел с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии ориентировочно в 9:00 мск. С самого начала полета его экипаж выключил бортовой транспондер, сделав самолет невидимым на экранах авиадиспетчеров в системе ADS-B.

За последнее время американская авиация значительно увеличила количество разведывательных полетов близ российских рубежей на Черном море и, в частности, близ Крыма. Только за последние две недели разведывательные самолеты ВВС и ВМС США совершили не менее 20 подлетов к российским границам в этом регионе.

----------


## Panda-9

> За последнее время американская авиация значительно увеличила количество разведывательных полетов близ российских рубежей на Черном море и, в частности, близ Крыма. Только за последние две недели разведывательные самолеты ВВС и ВМС США совершили не менее 20 подлетов к российским границам в этом регионе.


А ресурсы-то у них ограничены... Как раз "в последнее время" Балтику они почти не беспокоят. А еще недавно как настырничали.

----------


## алтын

> БИШКЕК, 14 сен - РИА Новости. Около 300 единиц боевой техники прибыли в Киргизию на учения "Мирная миссия-2016" Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС), сообщило со ссылкой на пресс-службу Генштаба вооруженных сил республики агентство Sputnik.
>  Как сообщили в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа ( ЦВО), на учениях ШОС "Мирная миссия" вооруженные силы РФ представляют фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 и ударные вертолеты Ми-24 ЦВО, а также ротная тактическая группа дислоцированной в Южной Сибири 55-й отдельной горной бригады ЦВО, на вооружении которой состоят бронеавтомобили "Тигр".








> В ходе учений на полигоне «Эдельвейс» в прибрежной зоне озера Иссык-Куль на территории Республики Киргизия пилоты выполнят боевые задачи, уничтожив незаконные вооруженные формирования условного противника

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО) приступили к выполнению учебно-тренировочных полетов на транспортных вертолетах Ми-8, многоцелевых ударных вертолетах Ми-24 и Ми-35 над водной поверхностью.

Совершая учебные полеты над акваторией Финского залива, пилоты выполняют элементы маневрирования и зависания над водной поверхностью в различных метеоусловиях. 

Действуя на предельно малых высотах,  от 50 до 100 м экипажи отработают визуальный поиск совершившего аварийную посадку самолета и установление точных координат его местонахождения.

Цель данных полетов – совершенствование натренированности экипажей и навыков подготовки вертолетной техники к боевому применению, а также повышение мастерства молодых лётчиков, которые впервые принимают участие в подобных мероприятиях.

Всего в учебно-тренировочных полетах задействовано свыше 20 вертолетов.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Экипажи армейской авиации Западного военного округа приступили к полетам над акваторией Финского залива : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

*LansE293*->



> Отмечается, что КТРВ разработала сверхскоростную авиационную крылатую ракету, способную летать со скоростью, превышающей скорость звука более чем в четыре раза. По словам Обносова, ракета, летящая с такой скоростью, мгновенно поражает цель и становится малозаметной для радиолокационных станций, установленных на самолетах. Ее принятие на вооружение исключит саму возможность достижения превосходства авиацией NATO.
> «Это тяжелая работа, интенсивность испытаний очень высока, порой не справляется даже ахтубинский Главный летный испытательный центр»,— добавил глава КТРВ.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 16 сен - РИА Новости. Летчики Южного военного округа (ЮВО) приступили к тренировочным полетам, цель которых - отработать дозаправку в воздухе, сообщает пресс-служба округа.

"Летчики оперативно-тактической авиации 4 армии ВВС и ПВО ЮВО приступили к выполнению целевых тренировочных полетов на дозаправку в воздухе. Полеты будут проведены до конца сентября в Волгоградской, Ростовской областях и в Краснодарском крае", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что для отработки сложного элемента пилотирования задействовано около 20 бомбардировщиков Су-24 и Су-34, а также истребителей Су-27 и Су-30. В качестве воздушного танкера используется самолет-заправщик Ил-78, способный за один вылет осуществить заправку в воздухе 8-10 самолетов. К выполнению полетов на дозаправку топливом в воздухе привлечено около 25 летчиков ЮВО, в том числе 12 из них впервые освоят сложный элемент пилотирования.

Подчеркивается, что для выполнения данного элемента важна точность пилотирования - соблюдения установленной скорости и высоты полета, а также дистанции между самолетами для успешной стыковки в воздухе. Дозаправка производится на высоте до 6 тысяч метров при скорости 550-600 километров в час. При этом дистанция между самолетами составляет около 20 метров.

Кроме того, отмечается, что к полетам на дозаправку в воздухе допускаются летчики 1 и 2 классов, налет которых составляет более 400 часов. Обучаемые летчики первые 8-10 стыковок совершат с инструкторами, далее 3-4 вылета самостоятельно.

----------


## Pilot

Екатеринбург. 17 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 перебазированы в Западную Сибирь для участия в международных антитеррористических учениях государств-участников Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2016", сообщил помощник командующего войсками Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Пара дальних бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-22М3 перебазирована на новосибирский аэродром "Толмачево" для участия в совместном антитеррористическом командно-штабном учении с подразделениями вооруженных сил государств ШОС "Мирная миссия - 2016", - сказал он в субботу агентству "Интерфакс-АВН".

"По замыслу учения летчики, взлетая из Новосибирска, будут наносить бомбовые удары по условным незаконным вооруженным формированиям на горном полигоне "Эдельвейс" в Киргизии", - отметил офицер.

В Киргизии в районе проведения учения развернут пункт управления авиацией, который обеспечит наведение самолетов на цели.

"Поражение условного противника будет осуществляться 250-килограммовыми осколочно-фугасными бомбами", - добавил Я.Рощупкин.

Учение "Мирная миссия-2016" проходит в горной местности на территории Иссык-Кульской области Киргизии и продлится до 21 сентября. В нем принимают участие подразделения вооруженных сил Казахстана, Киргизии, Китая, России и Таджикистана.

----------


## Avia M

> обещать не значит жениться.... самолеты уже готовы?


Похоже...

----------


## Djoker

Не знал, что Ми-24В ещё в строю...

----------


## алтын

1x6a1015_flat.jpg

пардон ежели баян
фоторепортаж
Иркут - Промышленный репортаж - VOSTOK

----------


## KURYER

> пардон ежели баян
> фоторепортаж
> Иркут - Промышленный репортаж - VOSTOK


Это не баян, а воровство -> Производство самолетов Су-30 и Як-130. Иркутский авиационный завод - Gelio (Степанов Слава)
Причём хватает наглости клеить наименование своего сайта...

----------


## Avia M

> Это не баян, а воровство -> Производство самолетов Су-30 и Як-130. Иркутский авиационный завод - Gelio (Степанов Слава)
> Причём хватает наглости клеить наименование своего сайта...


Команда же, похожие но разные... Или ошибаюсь?

----------


## Djoker

*На учениях "Мирная миссия-2016" летчики отработали маршруты полетов*

      

На учениях "Мирная миссия-2016" летчики отработали маршруты полетов

----------


## KURYER

Военный Ил-62 с одним выключенным из-за неисправности двигателем из четырех приземлился на аэродроме в Подмосковье



> Самолет Ил-62 Воздушно-космических сил РФ после сигнала о неисправности совершил посадку с одним выключенным двигателем из четырех на аэродроме в Подмосковье, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.
>        "Сегодня в 20:00 мск при выполнении планового полета сработал световой сигнализатор неисправности одной из вспомогательных систем двигателя самолета Ил-62 Воздушно-космических сил России", - говорится в поступившем в сообщении Департамента информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России. 
>        Отмечается, что после доклада руководителю полетов, "несмотря на возможность продолжения полета, было принято решение о выключении одного из четырех двигателей, у которого сработал сигнализатор неисправности".
>        "Самолет, выработав топливо, совершил посадку на аэродром вылета (Чкаловский, Московская обл.) в штатном режиме", - сообщили в военном ведомстве. 
>        Причина срабатывания сигнализатора неисправности устанавливается.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Летчики-истребители на Камчатке отработали уничтожение крылатых ракет



> На Камчатке завершились тактические учения, в которых принимал участие отряд самолетов МИГ-31 Елизовской авиабазы войск и сил на северо-востоке России, сообщает во вторник пресс-служба Восточного военного округа.
>        "В ходе выполнения учебно-боевых полетов четыре истребителя из состава дежурных сил в заданном районе обнаружили высокоскоростные цели над водной поверхностью и произвели их уничтожение ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" на дальности более 50 километров", - говорится в сообщении.
>        Пресс-служба отмечает, что стрельбы, в ходе которых были уничтожены крылатые ракеты, проходили в сложных метеоусловиях, при низкой облачности и отсутствии визуального контакта с целями.
>        "Однако летчики с задачами справились успешно, и подтвердили высокий уровень боевой подготовки",- подчеркивается в сообщении.
>        Беспилотные летательные аппараты вели непрерывный контроль при проведении стрельб для получения результатов объективного контроля и для обеспечения безопасности.


ИСТОЧНИК

Прошлый раз сбивали "Гранит".

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 20 сентября. /ТАСС/. Авиабаза армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированная в Пушкинском районе Санкт-Петербурга, приведена в высшие степени боевой готовности в ходе летно-тактического учения. Об этом журналистам сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Экипажи вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-24 и Ми-35 в течение четырех дней будут выполнять летные тактические задания как одиночно, так и в составе звеньев, произведут боевые пуски неуправляемых авиационных ракет, выполнят стрельбы из пушек и пулеметов по различным целям на специализированном полигоне", - сказал он.

Летчикам предстоит совершать около 30 вылетов в сутки. К учению привлечен весь летный и инженерно-технический состав авиабазы. Завершатся учения в конце текущей недели."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Армейская авиация поднята по тревоге в Санкт-Петербурге

----------


## KURYER

Объединение ВВС и ПВО ЮВО получило около 30 единиц современного вооружения



> В соответствии с планом переоснащения войск Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в 2016 году спланирована поставка в соединения и воинские части 4 армии ВВС и ПВО около 80 ед. новых образцов вооружения и военной техники (ВВТ).
> 
> К настоящему времени поступило около 30 ед. ВВТ, в том числе около 10 вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ «Терминатор» и Ми-8 МТВ5, а также зенитно-ракетный комплекс С-400 «Триумф».
> До конца года летчики военного округа ожидают прибытия с заводов – изготовителей страны около 10 многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ и модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ. Парк армейской авиации пополнят более 20 вертолетов – ударные вертолеты Ка-52, учебно-боевые вертолеты Ми-28УБ, многоцелевые транспортные вертолеты Ми-26Т, а так же специальные вертолеты Ми-8МТПР. В соединения и части ПВО поступит свыше 20 ед. ВВТ, в том числе ЗРК «Панцирь» и радиотехническое оборудование.
> Летный и инженерно-технический состав авиационных частей прошел плановое переучивание на новые образцы авиационной техники и теперь полностью готов к эксплуатации самолетов и вертолетов, поступающих в ЮВО.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

> *«Суперкрокодилы» и «Терминаторы» получили уникальную оптику
> 
> Новая система обеспечит вертолетчикам непрерывный круговой обзор в любых погодных условиях* 
> 
> 
> 
> По опыту операции российских Воздушно-космических сил в Сирии Минобороны приняло решение испытать уникальную обзорно-прицельную систему ОПС-24Н1, создающую экипажам основных ударных вертолетов Ми-35М «Суперкрокодил» и транспортно-десантных Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» поле наблюдения в 360 градусов. Система, разработанная холдингом «Швабе», способна видеть в тумане, дыму и, что особенно важно, пылевых бурях. 
> 
> — В настоящее время принципиальное решение об испытаниях системы уже принято. Сейчас идет согласование параметров и условий их проведения. Но точные сроки окончания работ пока назвать сложно, — рассказал «Известиям» представитель российского военного ведомства. — В целом оптико-электронные станции, установленные в настоящее время на вертолетах Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-35М, пока отвечают заданным требованиям, но опыт операции в Сирии определил перспективные пути развития оптико-электронных станций. 
> ...


«Суперкрокодилы» и «Терминаторы» получили уникальную оптику - Известия

----------


## KURYER

В Краснодарском крае сформируют эскадрилью вертолетов "Аллигатор"



> Эскадрилья многоцелевых всепогодных боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" будет сформирована к 1 декабря в Краснодарском крае в рамках планового переоснащения войск Южного военного округа (ЮВО), сообщает пресс-служба округа.
> До конца года планируется поставка 12 единиц новейших вертолетов, которые прибудут своим ходом с завода-изготовителя в Приморском крае в вертолетный полк в Краснодарский край, преодолев расстояние более 7 тысяч километров"

----------


## KURYER

21 сентября ВВС Японии перехватили 2 Ту-142:

----------


## OKA

"В Забайкальском крае началось масштабное летно-тактическое учение с привлечением истребительной и бомбардировочной авиации Восточного военного округа.

В ходе ЛТУ отработана переброска авиационных подразделений округа, базирующихся  в Хабаровском крае, на аэродромы в Забайкалье. Экипажи фронтовых  бомбардировщиков Су-24М2, истребителей Су-30СМ, Су-35 выполнили перелет на расстояние около 2 тысяч километров в район проведения учения.

 В ходе практического этапа ЛТУ экипажи Су-24М2 авиационного полка округа, дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае,  на специализированном полигоне в Бурятии выполнили бомбометания по мишеням, имитирующим командные пункты, узлы связи, колонны бронетехники условного противника.

Пилоты Су-35, Су-30СМ авиачасти ВВО из Хабаровского края отработают в Забайкалье элементы воздушного боя на различных высотах, выполнят поиск, сопровождение и уничтожение воздушных целей условного противника управляемыми ракетами класса «воздух-воздух». 

Кроме этого, экипажи истребителей выполнят летные тактические задания в составе пар и звеньев.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

В Забайкальском крае проходит летно-тактическое учение с авиацией ВВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


" В Воронеже на летно-испытательную станцию передан очередной Ан-148-100ЕА для ВВС РФ
Самолет с бортовым номером RA-61730 (серийный номер 43-07)  стал 30-ым построенным в ПАО «ВАСО» самолетом этого типа. Это 10-ый из 15-ти заказанных для министерства обороны РФ. В октябре с.г. планируется первый вылет.
В 2016 г., по словам генерального директора Дмитрия Пришвина, ВАСО планирует поставить по действующему контракту с министерством обороны РФ только 3 новых самолета Ан-148 (бортовые номера RA-61728, RA-61729 и RA-61730). Два предыдущих взлетели в марте и июле 2016 г. "

В Воронеже на летно-испытательную станцию передан очередной Ан-148-100ЕА для ВВС РФ: diana_mihailova

----------


## Djoker

*Самолеты, генералы и Якубович - в Тихорецке прошли первые самостоятельные полеты курсантов*

 



Ещё фото:
Самолеты, генералы и Якубович - в Тихорецке прошли первые самостоятельные полеты курсантов - Тайный сундук с чудесами

----------


## Djoker

Перехват Ту-160 британскими "Typhoon" с авиабаза Лоссимут





https://twitter.com/DefenceHQ/status/778997502322278400

----------


## KURYER

Авиакомплекс имени Ильюшина модернизирует еще 2 самолета Ил-38



> Авиакомплекс имени Ильюшина должен модернизировать, в рамках Гособоронзаказа, еще 2 противолодочных самолёта Ил-38. Об этом в кулуарах выставки Гидроавиасалон-2016 рассказал генеральный директор ОАО «Ил» Сергей Вельможкин.
> «Пока у нас есть контракт  на модернизацию еще двух самолетов Ил-38.  Один из них стоит здесь (в Геленджике). Первую машину точно завершим в 2016 году, она в высокой степени готовности, вторую позже, может быть перейдет на  2017 год», - уточнил г-н Вельможкин.

----------


## алтын

> На завершающем этапе учения пара стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-95МС, взлетев с аэродрома Энгельс в Саратовской области, на высоте 900 м прошла над районом проведения «Мирной миссии» и отработала обмен данными с пунктами управления Центрального военного округа, развернутыми на побережье Иссык-Куля. «Стратеги» с одной дозаправкой в воздухе преодолели в общей сложности более 8 тыс. км в воздушном пространстве России, Казахстана, Таджикистана и Кыргызстана.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Противолодочные самолеты в ходе учения поставили минные заграждения у берегов Камчатки



> Противолодочные самолеты Ил-38 Елизовской авиабазы в рамках учения произвели постановку минных заграждений на морском полигоне.
>        "В ходе летно-тактического учения отряд самолетов провел поиск подводных лодок условного противника в Авачинском заливе и на практике отработал постановку мин на маршрутах их возможного действия".
>        Постановка мин производилась с малых и предельно малых высот одновременно парой самолетов.
>        "В ходе учения экипажи самолетов выполняли вылеты на максимальное время патрулирования в заданном районе с применением всех возможностей противолодочного комплекса самолета Ил-38 и с передачей данных другим самолетам и кораблям".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ZHeN

> 


Су-34+Каб-500Кр

----------


## Djoker

> *АО «Авиастар-СП» отправило в Воронеж второй комплект агрегатов для самолета Ил-112В*
> 
> 
> 
> Ульяновское самолетостроительное предприятие, участвующее в кооперации по строительству легкого транспортного самолета Ил-112В, отправило на авиационный завод в Воронеж 47 панелей фюзеляжа на отсеки Ф-1, Ф-2, Ф-3. В рамках перспективного проекта в ПАО «ВАСО» производится окончательная сборка нового самолета.
> 
> - Сегодня данный проект находится на стадии опытно-конструкторских работ, - отметил заместитель директора по производству АО «Авиастар-СП» Сергей Гребенюк. – «Авиастар» активно проводит конструкторско-технологическую проработку и подготовку производства.
> 
> Также в цехах агрегатно-сборочного производства предприятия ведутся работы по изготовлению для легкого транспортного самолета первого комплекта люков и дверей. Вскоре он также должен быть оттранспортирован генеральному подрядчику. Согласно установленным срокам, комплекты агрегатов на два опытных образца - летный и ресурсный - должны быть поставлены до конца этого года.
> ...


АО «Авиастар-СП» отправило в Воронеж второй комплект агрегатов для самолета Ил-112В

03:26

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов «Терминатор» авиационной базы Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) в Новосибирской области в ходе летно-тактического учения отработали задачи по доставке грузов и десантированию военнослужащих в труднодоступные районы Горного Алтая.

В ходе полетов пилоты выполнили элементы простого и сложного пилотирования при ведении воздушного боя на высотах более 2 тыс. метров, а также действия в составе звеньев при совместном маневрировании и заходе на цель.

Ряд эпизодов учения разыгрывался летчиками ночью с применением модернизированных пилотажных очков ночного видения ГЕО-ОНВ-1.

В учении принимают участие  более 20 пилотов, задействовано и свыше 10 транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ-В.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа"

Экипажи армейской авиации ЦВО отработали высадку десанта в горах Алтая : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

Сбор группы :)

----------


## Djoker

Ми-35М продолжают поступать в ВВС...




> По плану Гособоронзаказа до конца текущего года в авиационные части Западного военного округа (ЗВО), базирующиеся на территории Санкт-Петербурга и Псковской области, поступят боевые вертолеты Ми-28, Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» и усовершенствованная модификация транспортно-боевого вертолета круглосуточного применения Ми-35М.


В Западный военный округ поступят боевые вертолеты Ми-28, Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» и Ми-35М : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

> *Самолеты, генералы и Якубович - в Тихорецке прошли первые самостоятельные полеты курсантов*
> 
> Самолеты, генералы и Якубович - в Тихорецке прошли первые самостоятельные полеты курсантов - Тайный сундук с чудесами


Вторая часть:
Самолеты, генералы и Якубович - в Тихорецке прошли первые полеты курсантов, часть вторая - Тайный сундук с чудесами

----------


## cemichael

> Сегодня пробежались по полосе (Як-152). Есть замечания, но в основном, все штатно.
> Ждём первый вылет.
> На фото пока запрет. Не буду нарушать.


Ну что, с первым полетом! Интересно, фото/видео официальные с борта сопровождения будут?

----------


## KURYER

*cemichael*:



> 29 сентября на аэродроме Иркутского авиационного завода – филиала ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (входит в ПАО «ОАК») состоялся первый полет учебно-тренировочного самолета первоначальной летной подготовки Як-152. 
> Самолет Як-152 разработан ОАО «ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева», входящим в состав ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут». 
> Новая учебная машина обеспечивает решение задач первоначальной летной подготовки днем и ночью. Самолет предназначен для обучения технике пилотирования и основам навигации, отработке навыков простого, сложного и высшего пилотажа, а также технике пилотирования в составе группы самолетов. 
> Як-152 позволит отработать технику пилотирования по приборам (под шторкой) при полете по маршруту и заходе на посадку с использованием аэродромных посадочных систем, а также действия в особых случаях. 
> Самолет Як-152 обеспечит профессиональный отбор, обучение и  подготовку молодых летчиков в военных  и гражданских учебных и пилотажных центрах, лётчиков-спортсменов в ДОСААФ. 
> Серийное производство нового учебного самолета разворачивается на Иркутском авиационном заводе. Разработка и подготовка производства Як-152 основаны на применении новейших российских разработок и конструкторских решений  в области малой авиации.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## cemichael

От себя добавлю, что полет длился почти 7 минут. Скорость была 160-185 км/ч.  До трехсот метров.

----------


## Pilot

фото-видео отправил. смотрите новости ;) С самолета сопровождения позже

----------


## Pilot

заруливает после полета :)



в полете

----------


## cemichael



----------


## Pilot

верхние фото выложили Иркут.

Вот оригинал маленько уменьшенный

----------


## MAX

Знакомые все лица. :Redface:  
Меня, к сожалению, не было там, во время этого исторического события. Но всеми мыслями, я там.  :Tongue: 
Всех поздравляю!
А шасси, что не убирали? Все мои труды на смарку. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pilot

> От себя добавлю, что полет длился почти 7 минут. Скорость была 160-185 км/ч.  До трехсот метров.


7 минут 46 секунд от отрыва до касания

----------


## Pilot

покрупнее
это посадка

----------


## cemichael

> Знакомые все лица. 
> Меня, к сожалению, не было там, во время этого исторического события. Но всеми мыслями, я там. 
> Всех поздравляю!
> А шасси, что не убирали? Все мои труды на смарку.


А что, в первом полете кто-то убирает шасси? Они и закрылки не трогали...

----------


## MAX

Планировалось - убрать. Но, лично я, ещё два месяца назад главному сказал, что убирать не надо (в первом полёте). :Smile:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

всего 1,5 минуты :( а было 4,5

----------


## алтын

> Ястребы Балтики вылетают на стрельбы ракетой по воздушной цели. Ниже видео того, как бомбардировщик вылетает обеспечить стрельбу для истребителей. Его задача  -
> 
> 
> сбросить воздушную мишень и савалить оттуда как можно быстрее)))
> 
> Воздушной мишенью были САБ-250 (светящаяся авиабомба многофакельная)






Ястребы Балтики - Единственный ЖЖ который читает на ночь Путин

----------


## Panda-9

> Ястребы Балтики


Ну, нынешних летчиков Балтики "ястребами" вроде как не именуют, ни со стороны, ни они себя тем более. Су-24М №03 (он на видео "вылет на ночную стрельбу ракетой" - хм) с недавних пор именной - "Иван Борзов" со Звездой Героя.

----------


## AC

> Ну, нынешних летчиков Балтики "ястребами" вроде как не именуют, ни со стороны, ни они себя тем более. Су-24М №03 (он на видео "вылет на ночную стрельбу ракетой" - хм) с недавних пор именной - "Иван Борзов" со Звездой Героя.


Вот этот борт "Борзовым" стал?
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Pilot

вот еще скрин ;)

----------


## Panda-9

> Вот этот борт "Борзовым" стал?
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Да, RF-33846.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ji8W/36cxEk5BU

Хотя, с самого начала это всё не в тему ВВС (раз уж МА отдельно).

----------


## AC

> Да, RF-33846.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ji8W/36cxEk5BU
> 
> Хотя, с самого начала это всё не в тему ВВС (раз уж МА отдельно).


Спасибо за инф!

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 1 октября. /ТАСС/. Первые учебно-тренировочные самолеты СР-10 для Воздушно-космических сил России будут выпущены в конце 2017 года, к 2020 году планируется передать на испытания партию примерно из 20 машин. Об этом сообщил ТАСС представитель конструкторского бюро "Современные авиационные технологии" ("САТ"), где разрабатывают СР-10.

"Выпуск первых машин запланирован на конец 2017 года. Согласно планам Министерства обороны РФ, в 2018-2019 годах должна быть выпущена опытная партия самолетов, порядка 20 машин, которые планируется представить на государственные испытания. Далее начнется серийное производство", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, сейчас в испытаниях задействован демонстратор нового самолета, существующий в единственном экземпляре. Испытательные полеты проводятся в подмосковной Кубинке, первый состоялся в декабре 2015 года.

Серийное производство предполагается наладить на Смоленском авиационном заводе, выпускающем легкие самолеты, в том числе Як-18Т и СМ-92.

Из запасов Минобороны

СР-10 будут оснащаться двигателями из запасов Минобороны.

"На проходящем испытания самолете СР-10 установлен двигатель АИ-25ТЛ, который стоит на учебных Л-39. Для самолетов опытной партии, по решению военного ведомства, также предполагается использовать этот двигатель", - сказал собеседник агентства.

"Самое главное - двигателей в запасе достаточно для обеспечения парка самолетов СР-10 на ближайшие несколько лет", - отметил он.

Разработчики СР-10 подчеркивают, что АИ-25ТЛ показал свою надежность в ходе многолетней эксплуатации, при этом он имеет достаточно высокие характеристики и освоен в эксплуатирующих организациях.

"Однако совместно с представителями НПО "Сатурн" уже более двух лет прорабатывается установка на СР-10 нового двигателя АЛ-55И, целиком производящегося в России, имеющего современную цифровую систему управления, меньший вес при той же тяге, возможность применения новых силовых агрегатов самолетных систем", - уточнил представитель конструкторского бюро.

СР-10 - учебно-тренировочный реактивный самолет с крылом обратной стреловидности (угол составляет десять градусов), который планируется использовать на начальных курсах летных училищ. Масса машины составляет чуть более трех тонн, максимальная скорость достигает 800 км/ч. Нетрадиционная компоновка крыла и специальные "наплывы" на корпусе позволяют СР-10 избежать сваливания в штопор. При этом самолет может выполнять практически все фигуры высшего пилотажа, кроме тех, которые требуют сверхманевренности, и может взлетать как с бетонных, так и с грунтовых полос.

Учебный реактивный самолет Л-39 "Альбатрос" был разработан в Чехословакии. Он совершил первый полет в 1968 году, а в 1972-м его выбрали основным учебно-тренировочным самолетом стран - участниц Организации Варшавского договора. Сейчас он по-прежнему является основной машиной для подготовки курсантов летных училищ России."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Производство учебного самолета СР-10 начнется в конце 2017 года

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 3 окт - РИА Новости. Летчики оперативно-тактической авиации Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) примут участие в совместных тактических учениях воинских контингентов Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания (КСОР) Центральноазиатского региона Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ) "Рубеж-2016" в Киргизии, сообщила в понедельник пресс-служба ЦВО.

Всего от авиации ЦВО в учениях примут участие 8 самолетов и 6 вертолетов, в том числе 4 самолета Су-25 и 4 вертолета Ми-8 авиабазы "Кант", дислоцированной в Киргизии.

"Летчики оперативно-тактической авиации ЦВО готовятся к совместному тактическому учению воинских контингентов КСОР Центральноазиатского региона ОДКБ "Рубеж- 2016", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-24 и штурмовиков Су-25 выполняют учебно-тренировочные полеты в небе над горным полигоном "Эдельвейс" на малых высотах с применением системы спутниковой навигации "ГЛОНАСС".

Ранее на оперативные аэродромы в Киргизии из Челябинской и Новосибирской областей были перебазированы 4 фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24СМ и 2 ударных вертолета Ми-24.

Учения "Рубеж-2016" пройдут на горном полигоне "Эдельвейс" в Киргизии с 4 по 7 октября. В них примут участие военнослужащие вооруженных сил России, Казахстана и Киргизии, а также личный состав формирований сил специального назначения министерств внутренних дел и чрезвычайных ситуаций России и Киргизии. Российский контингент укомплектован военнослужащими недавно сформированной 55-й отдельной горной мотострелковой бригады ЦВО.

----------


## Djoker

> *Взлетно-посадочная полоса авиабазы Кореновск передана ВВС России для эксплуатации*
> 
> 
> 
> На авиабазе Кореновск в Краснодарском крае строители передали в эксплуатацию военным значительную часть построенной аэродромной инфраструктуры. 
> 
> Подрядчик, Главное управление строительства дорог и аэродромов Спецстроя России, получил разрешительные документы и передал для эксплуатации ВВС России взлетно-посадочную полосу, магистральную и рулежные дорожки, места стоянок и техническую площадку подготовки вертолетов. Таким образом, авиабаза теперь способна принимать любые военные самолёты и вертолеты. 
> 
> Работы на объекте Калужский филиал предприятия ведёт с марта 2013 года. По информации газеты «Красная звезда», в последние годы в Кореновск поступала новейшая вертолетная техника – Ми-8АМТШ, Ми-28Н, Ка-52 и Ми-35М. Благодаря новой инфраструктуре винтокрылые машины получили возможность работать круглосуточно и в любых погодных условиях. 
> ...


Взлетно-посадочная полоса авиабазы Кореновск передана ВВС России для эксплуатации - Федеральное агентство специального строительства

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Впервые самолеты Военно-транспортной авиации Воздушно-космических сил России в оперативном порядке перебросят подразделения российских десантников с вооружением и боевой техникой в Африку, сообщает во вторник департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.

"Переброска подразделений Воздушно-десантных войск России с практическим десантированием посадочным способом будет проходить в один из районов Африканского континента. В ходе выполнения задачи самолеты Военно-транспортной авиации Ил-76, осуществляя перелет из центральной России, минуют несколько климатических зон", - говорится в пресс-релизе.

"Для российских военных летчиков это будет первая масштабная переброска десантников с вооружением и техникой в район с засушливым климатом в Арабской Республике Египет, которая будет проходить в рамках подготовки к совместным учениям на территории Африки", - подчеркивается в сообщении.

Убытие военнослужащих России в район проведения совместного учения спланировано в октябре 2016 года.

Участие военнослужащих Воздушно-десантных войск России в международном учении регламентировано достигнутыми с египетской стороной договоренностями и в соответствии с планом международной деятельности Минобороны России, уточняется в сообщении.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 4 октября. /ТАСС/. Наземная отработка оборудования российского самолета А-60, который предполагается оснащать лазерным оружием, уже завершена. Об этом сообщил заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов.

"Здесь говорить пока многое нельзя. Но могу сказать, что развитие комплекса А-60 продвигается. Завершены работы по глубокой модернизации бортового комплекса, обеспечивающие значительное наращивание его тактико-технических характеристик. К настоящему времени проведена наземная отработка. Сейчас продолжаются летные эксперименты, результаты которых подтверждают правильность принятых решений", - рассказал Борисов в интервью газете "Московский комсомолец", которое опубликовано во вторник.

Ранее о создании в России самолета с лазерным оружием сообщил ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе. Позднее первый заместитель гендиректора концерна "Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ, входит в Ростех) Владимир Михеев заявил, что самолет получит высокоточный лазер и мощную систему защиты от радиоэлектронного воздействия.

Попытки создать летающий лазер предпринимались еще в советское время. Первый экземпляр самолета А-60, созданного на базе Ил-76МД, поднялся в воздух в 1981 году. Несколько лет назад СМИ сообщали, что проект был возобновлен. Работы над авиационным лазером велись и в США, однако в конце 2011 года программа, в рамках которой был создан экспериментальный боевой самолет Boeing YAL-1, была свернута."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ: наземная отработка самолета с лазерным оружием завершена

----------


## Djoker

> *В Минобороны рассказали о строящемся аэродроме на Земле Александры*
> 
> 
> 
> *ЗЕМЛЯ АЛЕКСАНДРЫ (Архипелаг Земля Франца-Иосифа), 4 окт — РИА Новости.* Взлетно-посадочная полоса строящегося аэродрома Нагурское на Земле Александры будет способна принимать самолеты различных классов, в том числе самые тяжелые в мире военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-124 "Руслан", сообщил журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Тимур Иванов.
> 
> Во вторник он вместе со своим коллегой Дмитрием Булгаковым совершил рабочую поездку в Объединенное стратегическое командование "Северный флот". 
> 
> "Длина бетонной взлетно-посадочной полосы на аэродроме Нагурское составит 2500 метров, ширина — до 46 метров, что позволит принимать все типы самолетов, стоящих на вооружении Воздушно-космических сил России", — сказал Иванов. 
> ...


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20161004/1478510357.html

----------


## OKA

> Перехват Ту-160 британскими "Typhoon" с авиабаза Лоссимут
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DefenceHQ/status/778997502322278400



Персонаж с "р-сканнера" запостил :



Про военную авиацию - Страница 77

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны России завершает формирование новой тяжелобомбардировочной авиационной дивизии (ТБАД) на Дальнем Востоке. Задачей воздушного соединения, в состав которого вошли стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС и дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, в частности, станет патрулирование Тихого океана в районе Японии, Гавайских островов и острова Гуам. По мнению экспертов, формирование нового авиасоединения продемонстрирует странам Тихоокеанского региона и США серьезность восточных устремлений России.

— В настоящее время формирование дивизии уже завершается, — рассказал «Известиям» представитель военного ведомства, знакомый с ситуацией. — В ее состав вошли несколько эскадрилий бомбардировщиков Дальней авиации, дислоцированные в Восточном и Центральном военных округах.

По данным «Известий», новая  дивизия формируется на базе 6953 гвардейской Севастопольско-Берлинской Краснознаменной авиационной базы (АвБ). В состав авиационного соединения войдет несколько десятков стратегических и дальних бомбардировщиков, которые планируется разместить на аэродромах Белая (Иркутская область) и Украинка (Амурская область)..."

http://izvestia.ru/news/636524

Читайте далее: 

В России сформирована новая дивизия тяжелых бомбардировщиков - Известия

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 6 окт - РИА Новости. Курские истребители МиГ-29СМТ приступили к перебазированию в Калининградскую область, где они выполнят совместные полеты с морской авиацией Балтийского флота, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа ( ЗВО) полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29СМТ авиационного соединения, дислоцированного в Курской области, приступили к перебазированию на один из оперативных аэродромов, дислоцированных в Калининградской области, в рамках итоговой проверки соединений и воинских частей ЗВО за 2016 год", - сказал Мугинов.

Планируется, что истребители МиГ-29СМТ отработают совместные полеты с экипажами Су-27 и Су-24 морской авиации Балтийского флота. Им предстоит выполнить задачи по сопровождению воздушных судов, отражению массированного авиационного и ракетного удара условного противника с электронными пусками управляемых и не управляемых авиационных средств поражения. Кроме этого, они отработают перехват условного нарушителя госграницы РФ.

Полеты будут проходить в смешанных парах и звеньях, преимущественно на поверхности Балтийского моря, что значительно усложнит выполнение учебно-боевых задач, добавил Мугинов.

----------


## Pilot

Полигон Эдельвейс (Киргизия). 6 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Два российских стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95МС выполнят поставленные задачи на учениях ОДКБ "Рубеж-2016" в Киргизии, сообщил в четверг журналистам помощник командующего войсками Центрального военного округа полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Пара бомбардировщиков взлетит с аэродрома Энгельс в Саратовской области, проведет в воздухе более 10 часов, выполнит полетное задание, направленное на деэскалацию условного вооруженного конфликта, и вернется на авиабазу", - сказал Я.Рощупкин.

По его словам, экипажи Ту-95МС выполнят демонстративные действия, а также по защищенным каналам связи проведут обмен информацией с пунктами управления Центрального военного округа, развернутыми в районах проведения учения.

Помощник командующего отметил, что учения "Рубеж-2016" за последние полгода стали третьими международными учениями на территории Центральной Азии, в которых задействована стратегическая авиация ВКС России.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 6 окт - РИА Новости. Новым начальником Четвертого государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний министерства обороны России (Липецк) указом президента РФ назначен генерал-майор Юрий Сушков, сообщили журналистам в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

"Указом президента РФ от 16 сентября 2016 года на должность начальника 4 Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний министерства обороны Российской Федерации (ГЦ ПАП ВИ МО РФ) назначен генерал-майор Юрий Сушков", - говорится в сообщении.

Юрий Сушков родился 26 мая 1962 года в Волгоградской области. Окончил Качинское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков (1983), Военно-воздушную академию имени Гагарина (2000).

Службу проходил на должностях летчика, старшего летчика, командира звена, командира эскадрильи, заместителя начальника липецкого авиацентра и других постах. Является заслуженным военным летчиком РФ с общим налетом более 2,4 тысячи часов на самолетах Л-29, МиГ-21,МиГ-23, МиГ-29, Су-27, Су-30, Су-34.

----------


## Panda-9

> Полеты будут проходить в смешанных парах и звеньях, преимущественно на поверхности Балтийского моря, что значительно усложнит выполнение учебно-боевых задач, добавил Мугинов.


И, судя по прогнозу погоды на ближайшие несколько дней, летчиков ждут беспросветные СМУ, причем в довольно "жестком" варианте.

----------


## OKA

> 


Ещё про Яки :

Еще фотографии первого полета Як-152 - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"ХЕЛЬСИНКИ, 7 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Нина Бурмистрова/. Два российских истребителя нарушили воздушные границы Финляндии в четверг, 6 октября. С таким утверждением выступили Военно-воздушные силы Финляндии.

"Российский истребитель Су-27 подозревается в нарушении финского воздушного пространства во второй половине дня 6 октября. Позднее вечером произошел второй случай нарушения, в котором подозревается самолет такого же типа. ВВС опознали и запечатлели на снимках оба воздушных судна", - говорится в сообщении.

Первый инцидент, утверждает финская сторона, имел место в 16:43 по местному времени (совпадает с московским), второй - в 21:33. "Речь идет о двух отдельных самолетах", - указали в ВВС, добавив, что пограничная охрана Финляндии занимается расследованием инцидентов.

Ранее в Минобороны России опровергли нарушение российским истребителем финского воздушного пространства в 16:43.

"Российский истребитель Су-27 ВКС России в ходе планового учебно-тренировочного полета над нейтральными водами Финского залива строго следовал установленному маршруту, от которого не отклонялся, что подтверждается данными объективного контроля", - подчеркнули в министерстве.

В Минобороны РФ отметили, что "все полеты самолетов ВКС России выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Финляндия утверждает, что уже два военных самолета РФ нарушили ее воздушное пространство



Когда-то обсуждалось уже- типо прибалты зоны возд. контроля хитрО нарезали.

Ната++ не дремлет- шведы в открытую, а эти пока "изобрАживают 2 раза" остатки независимости)) Польша и Канада поможет )) Чуть позже))

" Польша готова направить в состав боевой группы под руководством Канады, которая будет размещена в Латвии, танковую роту, сообщили агентству LETA в посольстве Польши в Латвии.

В посольство подчеркнули, что решения Варшавского саммита НАТО, которые касаются усиления присутствия сил альянса, имеют решающее значение для безопасности Латвии, Польши и всего региона.

"Во время саммита союзники продемонстрировали единство и солидарность, и в этом сила Североатлантического союза. Еще недавно мы реагировали только тогда, когда появлялась угроза, но в Варшаве постановили, что конкретные вооруженные силы уже будут находиться на месте и будут готовы действовать", — пояснили в посольстве.


Как подчеркнули польские дипломаты, в настоящее время нужно концентрироваться на воплощении решений Варшавского саммита. Боевые группы должны быть готовы к оперативным действиям в начале будущего года.

"Решение о развертывании батальонов является долгосрочным обязательством, и мы в НАТО в настоящее время работаем над планом ротации этой группы", — отметили в посольстве.
Польша не только примет на своей территории боевую группу, но и внесет свой вклад в формирование такой группы в Латвии.

"Боевой группе под руководством Канады мы предложили танковую роту. Польша ощущает ответственность за безопасность всего региона, в том числе и потому, что конфликт в этой части Европы затронет и всех нас", — подчеркнули в посольстве.

Польша также хочет, чтобы в рамках выполнения решений Варшавского саммита в Польше был размещен штаб Север-Восток многонациональной дивизии, который руководил бы всеми боевыми группам в регионе.

Как сообщалось ранее, Канада в будущем году в составе многонационального батальона может разместить в Латвии также бронемашины "LAV 6.0"."

Польша готова направить в Латвию танковую роту - DELFI

----------


## OKA

> "ХЕЛЬСИНКИ, 7 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Нина Бурмистрова/. Два российских истребителя нарушили воздушные границы Финляндии в четверг, 6 октября. С таким утверждением выступили Военно-воздушные силы Финляндии.
> 
> "Российский истребитель Су-27 подозревается в нарушении финского воздушного пространства во второй половине дня 6 октября. Позднее вечером произошел второй случай нарушения, в котором подозревается самолет такого же типа. ВВС опознали и запечатлели на снимках оба воздушных судна", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Первый инцидент, утверждает финская сторона, имел место в 16:43 по местному времени (совпадает с московским), второй - в 21:33. "Речь идет о двух отдельных самолетах", - указали в ВВС, добавив, что пограничная охрана Финляндии занимается расследованием инцидентов.
> 
> Ранее в Минобороны России опровергли нарушение российским истребителем финского воздушного пространства в 16:43.
> 
> "Российский истребитель Су-27 ВКС России в ходе планового учебно-тренировочного полета над нейтральными водами Финского залива строго следовал установленному маршруту, от которого не отклонялся, что подтверждается данными объективного контроля", - подчеркнули в министерстве.
> ...



В дополнение , на  "р-сканнере" об этом же :

"Финны жалуются на Су-27, нарушивший их границу в Финском заливе к югу от Порвоо.
Время пересечения 16:43 6 октября 2016. Время нахождения в сопредельном воздушном пространстве - менее одной минуты.



Видимо где-то в этом районе .."

Про военную авиацию - Страница 77

----------


## OKA

"ПОЛИГОН ЭДЕЛЬВЕЙС (Киргизия), 7 октября. /ТАСС/. Российские летчики повысили боевые возможности вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ "Терминатор" на международном учении стран Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ) "Рубеж-2016", основной этап которого начался в пятницу в Киргизии. Об этом сообщил официальный представитель Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Российские летчики повысили боевые возможности вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ, разместив на подвеске авиационные управляемые и неуправляемые ракеты, стрелково-пушечные контейнеры и осколочно-фугасные бомбы. Полный спектр вооружения "Терминаторы" под прикрытием ударных Ми-24 применят для штурмовки районов активности и путей выдвижения условных бандгрупп на сложном рельефе в предгорье хребта Алатау на побережье Иссык-Куля", - сказал Рощупкин.

Ранее 10 вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-24 были перебазированы в район для проведения маневров с авиабаз Центрального военного округа Кант и Толмачево.

На учении ОДКБ "Рубеж-2016" подразделения вооруженных сил и правоохранительных органов отрабатывают противодействие международным террористическим организациям, которые совершили попытку нападения на органы местной власти, атаковали воинские части с целью захвата оружия и боеприпасов. В маневрах принимают участие более 1 тыс. военнослужащих Казахстана, Киргизии и России, порядка 200 единиц бронетехники и около 20 самолетов и вертолетов. Практические действия на полигоне Эдельвейс закончатся 7 октября."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Летчики РФ повысили боевые возможности "Терминаторов" на учении в Киргизии

----------


## Djoker

> *14.10.2016 - Сербско-российские летно-тактические учения «БАРС-2016» (10-14 октября, г.Белград, Республика Сербия).*
> 
> Представителям СМИ будет продемонстрировано:
> 
> проведение первого на территории Республики Сербия российско-сербского летно-тактического учения, в ходе которого смешанные экипажи выполнят полеты на истребителях МиГ-29 (отработают элементы воздушного боя и сложного пилотажа) и на транспортно-боевых вертолетах Ми-8 (отработают действия по прикрытию наземной группировки войск с воздуха и при проведении поисково-спасательной операции с эвакуацией раненных в военный госпиталь).


14.10.2016 - Сербско-российские летно-тактические учения «БАРС-2016» (10-14 октября, г.Белград, Республика Сербия). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

Российский Су-27 нарушил воздушное пространство Эстонии. МИД вызвал посла РФ в Эстонии и предъявил ему ноту протеста в связи с происшествием.

https://twitter.com/estNATO/status/784341935637094400

----------


## Djoker

7 октября истребители воздушной полиции зафиксировали над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря неподалеку от границы Латвии самолет Су-24, принадлежащий вооруженным силам РФ

https://twitter.com/Latvijas_armija/...41446967037952

----------


## Pilot

Витязи получили новую матчасть, но сидят по погоде :(

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 10 окт - РИА Новости. Началась итоговая проверка всех авиационных частей Западного военного округа за 2016 год, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Игорь Мугинов.

Офицеры управления округа в составе комплексных комиссий проверят боевую и мобилизационную готовность и уровень учебно-боевой выучки летного состава.

"В рамках сдачи итоговой проверки экипажи оперативно-тактической, армейской и транспортной авиации ЗВО отработают более 50 различных задач, в том числе отражение воздушных средств нападения условного противника, элементы воздушного боя, разведку местности, нанесение массированных авиационных ударов по наземным целям и колоннам условного противника", - отметил Мугинов.

Также он добавил, что к проверке привлечено свыше тысячи военнослужащих, более 100 самолетов и вертолетов оперативно-тактической, армейской и транспортной авиации ЗВО.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

РФ и Египет начали обсуждение аренды советской военной базы.

Москва. 10 октября. INTERFAX.RU — Россия ведет переговоры с Египтом об аренде военных объектов, в том числе бывшей советской военной базы в египетском городе Сиди-Баррани, сообщила в понедельник газета «Известия».

«Речь идет о 2019 г. — к этому времени, в том случае, если стороны договорятся, работа по восстановлению базы может быть закончена», — сообщило издание, ссылаясь на источник во внешнеполитических кругах и источник, близкий к военному ведомству.

По сведениям «Известий», речь идет об использовании Сиди-Баррани в качестве военно-воздушной базы.

«Переговоры по участию России в восстановлении египетских военных объектов на побережье Средиземного моря в районе Сиди-Баррани проходят довольно успешно. В случае согласия с условиями обеих сторон уже в 2019 г. база может начать работу. Каир готов согласиться на ее аренду Москвой для решения первостепенных геополитических задач, отвечающих интересам и египетской стороны. Согласно достигнутым на данном этапе договоренностям, Россия доставит оборудование морским путем. Более того, на базе будет присутствовать постоянный воинский контингент РФ, однако число военнослужащих будет на первоначальном этапе довольно немногочисленным», — сказал газете внешнеполитический источник.

По словам военного источника издания, России необходима военная база в североафриканском регионе для решения геополитических задач в условиях серьезной нестабильности региона.

«Известия» отмечают, что раньше в Сиди-Баррани была военно-морская база, и до 1972 г. советский флот использовал ее для наблюдения за боевыми кораблями США.

На прошлой неделе заместитель министра обороны РФ Николай Панков заявил в Госдуме, что вопрос о восстановлении российского военного присутствия на «дальних подступах» рассматривается.

«Действительно, сейчас идет очень спокойное переосмысление тех решений, которые когда-то были приняты. Что касается нашего присутствия на дальних подступах, то мы этой работой занимаемся», — сказал Панков, отвечая на вопросы парламентария о возможном возвращении РФ на военные объекты на Кубе и во Вьетнаме.

----------


## Sveto

> 14.10.2016 - Сербско-российские летно-тактические учения «БАРС-2016» (10-14 октября, г.Белград, Республика Сербия). : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


БАРС 2016 , авиабаза Батайница (фото : МОРС)

----------


## KURYER

> БАРС 2016 , авиабаза Батайница (фото : МОРС)


Здесь ещё больше фото с "БАРСА-2016" -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Sveto

да,источник на всех фото МОРС Заменик начелника Генералштаба обишао учеснике вежбе „ БАРС 2016“ | Министарство одбране Републике Србије

http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=b...e-001a649ddcfe

----------


## AC

> Витязи получили новую матчасть, но сидят по погоде :(


Сегодняшние 5 фото тут:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## AC

> да,источник на всех фото МОРС Заменик начелника Генералштаба обишао учеснике вежбе „ БАРС 2016“ | Министарство одбране Републике Србије
> 
> Војска Србије | Фото галерија | Догађаји | Заменик начелника Генералштаба обишао учеснике вежбе „БАРС 2016“


Есть фото и из источников в МО РФ:
Первый этап совместного российско-сербского летно-тактического учения «БАРС-2016» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Panda-9

> Первый этап совместного российско-сербского летно-тактического учения «БАРС-2016» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Вообще-то, военные учения (маневры) всегда были и должны быть во множественном числе (в отличие от единственно верного учения Маркса и Ленина). Но в последнее время жертвы ЕГЭ всё чаще лепят военные учения в единственном числе. А тут еще и МО туда же - позорно это.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Модернизированный вариант ударного вертолета Ми-28Н совершил первый полет*
> 
> Заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов сегодня посетил Московский вертолетный завод им. М.Л. Миля холдинга «Вертолеты России» (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех), где начались летные испытания опытного образца модернизированного варианта боевого вертолета типа Ми-28.
> 
> В ходе визита Юрий Борисов осмотрел новый боевой вертолет, ознакомился с его конструктивными особенностями, побеседовал с летчиками-испытателями, конструкторами и руководителями МВЗ им. М.Л. Миля и холдинга «Вертолеты России». В присутствии замминистра обороны вертолет совершил первый испытательный полет (первое висение машина выполнила 9 сентября). Полет прошел успешно, по отзывам экипажа, системы вертолета функционировали штатно. Юрий Борисов одобрил ход работ по модернизации вертолета Ми-28Н и выразил уверенность в том, что модифицированная боевая машина внесет существенный вклад в повышение боевых возможностей частей и подразделений армейской авиации Минобороны России.
> 
> «Модернизированный Ми-28Н - это высокоэффективный ударный вертолет, который способен выполнять широкий спектр задач, от воздушной разведки и целеуказания до уничтожения разнородных наземных и воздушных целей. В числе основных преимуществ этой машины не только маневренность и возможность круглосуточного применения, но и повышенная огневая мощь. Этот вертолет знаменует собой новые достижения российского вертолетостроения», - заявил генеральный директор холдинга «Вертолеты России» Александр Михеев.


Модернизированный вариант ударного вертолета Ми-28Н совершил первый полет

----------


## Djoker

> *Опытная партия модернизированного МИ-28Н пойдет в производство с 2018 года*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 12 окт – РИА Новости. Опытная партия модернизированного ударного вертолета "Ночной охотник" МИ-28Н пойдет в производство с 2018 года, сообщил журналистам в среду гендиректор "Вертолетов России" Александр Михеев.
> 
> "Опытная установочная партия пойдет у нас с 2018 года", — сказал он, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.
> 
> Как пояснил РИА Новости источник в Минобороны, опытная партия вертолетов начнет испытываться сначала в заводских условиях, после чего планируются войсковые испытания.
> ...


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20161012/1479066619.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ми-35М с Р-73?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wITwuyA3qrI

----------


## kabuki

> Ми-35М с Р-73?


Это Ми-24П: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

> Это Ми-24П: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


для красоты макет подвесили ?

----------


## L39aero

С чего вдруг,или вы думаете вертолетам не с кем бороться ей?

----------


## ZHeN

у меня скорей вопрос к способности Ми-24П её применять

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 13 окт - РИА Новости. Экипажи истребителей Су-35С Восточного военного округа провели боевые пуски ракет класса "воздух-воздух" в Приморье, заявил начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы ВВО капитан второго ранга Владимир Матвеев.

"Летчики-истребители истребительного авиационного полка, дислоцированного в Приморском крае, после перевооружения на Су-35С провели боевые пуски ракет класса "воздух-воздух". Стрельбы управляемыми ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" прошли на авиационном полигоне "Золотая долина", - сказал он.

Отмечается, что экипажи истребителей отработали обнаружение и уничтожение воздушных мишеней как одиночно, так и в составе пары на различном удалении с дальнейшим уходом от вероятного ответного удара. В ходе полетов также отрабатывалась техника простого и сложного пилотирования, в том числе и над морем с элементами боевого маневрирования. В качестве воздушных мишеней использовались специальные светящиеся авиационные бомбы, сбрасываемые с высоты 10 тысяч метров.

Приморский истребительный авиационный полк в марте 2016 года был укомплектован многоцелевыми сверхманёвренными истребителями Су-35С поколения "4++"

----------


## Pilot

Нижний Новгород. 13 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Более 20 модернизированных истребителей МиГ-31 БМ должны поступить в войска по итогам года, сообщил замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"С заводом "Сокол" министерство обороны имеет длительный контракт на восстановление, ремонт с восстановлением, с продлением ресурса истребителей МиГ-31 до уровня МиГ-31 БМ. Всего контракт подразумевает восстановление 113 машин, по этому году в планах 22 машины", - сказал Ю.Борисов в ходе посещения ПАО "Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол".

Он отметил, что в декабре последняя машина из этой партии должна поступить в войска. "Пока никаких срывов нет, нареканий к заводу "Сокол пока у нас нет", - сказал Ю.Борисов

Он отметил, что заводу удалось выполнить задачу по импортозамещению при работе над данным истребителем. "Никакой зависимости сейчас нет, проведены работы по импортозамещению, никаких опасений на этот счст уже не осталось", - заявил Ю.Борисов.

Замминистра обороны РФ в четверг проинспектировал завод в рамках проверки выполнения ГОЗ предприятиями ОПК.

"Сокол" является одним из старейших авиастроительных предприятий России. С 1949 года предприятие специализируется на выпуске истребителей семейства "МиГ". В настоящее время завод по контрактам с Минобороны РФ модернизирует и ремонтирует самолеты МиГ -31 и МиГ-29 УБ.

Модернизированный истребитель МиГ-31БМ обладает современной системой управления, дальность обнаружения цели достигает 320 км, поражения - 280 км. Самолет способен одновременно поражать 6 и сопровождать до 10 воздушных целей

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Вот ещё фото с "БАРС-2016". Автор на фото->

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны хочет закупить около 50 стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160М2*
> 
> 
> 
> *НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД, 13 окт — РИА Новости.* Минобороны РФ намерено закупить около 50 модернизированных стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160М2, серийное производство запланировано на 2020-21 годы, сообщил замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов по итогам совещания с предприятиями-участниками кооперации по воспроизводству проекта Ту-160М2.
> 
> Совещание прошло в четверг на базе АО "НПП Полет".
> 
> "Пока базовая цифра остается, она может быть скорректирована, так как мы также не бросаем работы над перспективным комплексом дальней авиации (ПАК ДА). Пока базовая цифра по Ту-160М2 — 50 самолетов", — заявил Борисов, отвечая на вопрос об объемах производства самолета.
> ...


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20161013/1479149064.html

----------


## Pilot

Новые бомбардировщики Су-34 выполнили полеты в стратосферу в сверхзвуковом режиме. Самолеты подняли в воздух летчики бомбардировочного авиаполка объединения ВВС Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае. Тренировка проводилась в рамках итоговой проверки за 2016 учебный год. Об этом ТАСС в пятницу сообщил начальник пресс-службы ВВО полковник Александр Гордеев.

"Летчики выполнили упражнения по аэронавигации, отработали взлет и посадку на аэродром в ночных условиях, а также совершили полет по заданному маршруту в указанный район", - сообщил Гордеев. По его словам, итоговым испытанием для летчиков стало летное тактическое учение с отработкой бомбометания по наземным объектам условного противника в составе летных пар на одном из авиационных полигонов округа.

----------


## Pilot

Витязи в 11.45 прилетели в Кубинку на Су-30СМ. :)

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 14 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ВКС России ежегодно будет получать до полка сверхманевренных истребителей Су-30СМ, сообщил главком войск Виктор Бондарев.
       "Мы ежегодно закупаем эти самолеты, практически будем получать до полка самолетов, то есть, 20-24 в год", - заявил В.Бондарев, поздравляя в пятницу пилотажную группу "Русские витязи" с получением четырех Су-30СМ.
       По его словам, в ближайшие 10-15 лет этому самолету "не будет равных в мире".
       "Сегодня вы получили суперсовременные истребители поколения 4++, которые подтвердили свои характеристики и в строевых частях, и выполняя боевые задачи в Сирии", - сказал В.Бондарев. 


	Москва. 14 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ВКС РФ в следующем году планирует получить первые пять истребителей пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50), сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев журналистам в пятницу. 
       "В следующем году мы завершаем его испытания. В этом контракте первые пять самолетов входят в стоимость контракта", - сказал В.Бондарев.
       "Поэтому в следующем году, я думаю, мы начнем получать эти первые пять самолетов", - подчеркнул главком ВКС РФ. 
       Он добавил, что далее начнется серийное производство перспективных истребителей ПАК ФА. "Мы не прекращаем получение Су-35, Ми-28, Ка-52. Кроме того, мы будем получать модернизированную технику Ту-95 и Ту-160, которые показывают прекрасные характеристики", - сказал В.Бондарев.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 14 окт - РИА Новости. Представители Минобороны России завершили приемку первого изготовленного отсека фюзеляжа первого Ил-112В, сообщает разработчик самолета Авиационный комплекс имени С.В. Ильюшина.

"Воронежским акционерным самолетостроительным обществом изготовлен хвостовой отсек фюзеляжа первого опытного экземпляра легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В, завершена герметизация и покраска его внутренней поверхности. На предприятии продолжаются работы по сборке аналогичного отсека фюзеляжа для второго экземпляра самолета", - говорится в сообщении.

По словам главы программы Ил-112В Дмитрия Савельева, первый построенный самолет будет использован для летных испытаний, второй - для испытаний на прочность и ресурсных испытаний. До конца 2016 года заводом планируется изготовить и состыковать все три отсека фюзеляжа первого самолета, подготовить фюзеляж для навески крыла. Первый полет первого Ил-112В должен состояться не позднее 1 июля 2017 года.

"Для обеспечения первого вылета на ОАО "Ил" завершается создание испытательных стендов систем и агрегатов самолета Ил-112В. Монтируется комплексный стенд испытаний систем управления самолетом, механизацией крыла и гидросистемы. На этом стенде будет проводиться отработка систем управления самолетом и штурвального управления, проверка решения функциональных систем авионики, оценка характеристик устойчивости и управляемости, проверка отказобезопасности системы управления", - отметили в авиакомпании.

Также на ОАО "Ил" создаются специальный пилотажный стенд, стенд систем сбора информации (бортового устройства регистрации), стенд прокатки закрылков.

----------


## Pilot

ВОРОНЕЖ, 14 окт - РИА Новости. Самолет пилотажной группы "Соколы России" войдет в мемориальный комплекс Военно-воздушной академии в Воронеже, сообщила пресс- служба Западного военного округа.

"Самолет пилотажной группы "Соколы России" украсит мемориальный комплекс Военного учебно-научного центра ВВС "Военно-воздушной академии имени профессора Николая Жуковского и Юрия Гагарина" в Воронеже. Прославленный самолет МиГ-29 займет почетное место во главе комплекса и даст начало строительству аллеи славы дважды героев СССР. Всего в состав мемориального комплекса войдут свыше 150 объектов, в том числе и около 100 бюстов героев Советского союза - выпускников авиационной академии", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что работы по созданию мемориала и установку памятника проводит комиссия Военно-воздушной академии. Самолет займет положение "отрыва" от земли с выпущенным шасси и горящими фарами и бортовыми огнями.

К установке памятника привлечено более 10 единиц военной и спецтехники, а также около 50 военных. Открытие комплекса планируется провести до конца 2016 года.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Активность ВВС России и Китая вблизи Японии в 2016. ВВС России -> жёлтые, ВВС Китая - красные.

----------


## Pilot

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 14 окт - РИА Новости. Более 60 летчиков боевых вертолетов Южного военного округа (ЮВО) приступили к сбору по горной подготовке на полигоне в Приэльбрусье, сообщила в пятницу пресс-служба ЮВО.

"Сегодня более 60 летчиков боевых вертолетов армейской авиации 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа из соединений, базирующихся в Краснодарском крае, Ставропольском крае, республике Армения и республике Крым, приступили к сбору по горной подготовке на горном полигоне в Приэльбрусье", - говорится в сообщении.

В ходе выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов до конца октября пилоты отработают навыки управления вертолетами Ми-35, Ми-28, Ка-52 и Ми-8 в простых и сложных метеоусловиях, в горно-скалистой местности, в дневное и ночное время суток.

Одним из основных элементов подготовки вертолетчиков станет выполнение сложных заходов на высокогорные площадки в условиях ограниченной видимости с проведением высадки тактического десанта на высоте до 3,5 тысячи метров над уровнем моря. Также пилоты отработают вопросы ориентирования по приборам.

Ежедневно не менее 10 часов будет уделяться практическим и теоретическим занятиям по основам действий авиации в высокогорных условиях. При отработке практических учебно-боевых задач экипажи будут летать на высотах от 15 до 200 метров с огибанием рельефа местности.

----------


## Avia M

Российские пилотажные группы "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" примут участие в авиашоу в Иране в рамках проведения Международного авиасалона на острове Киш. Об этом сообщает в пятницу Tasnim News Agency со ссылкой на организаторов авиасалона, передает ТАСС.
Восьмой Международный салон авиационного и аэропортового оборудования пройдет на иранском острове Киш в Персидском заливе с 16 по 19 ноября этого года.

----------


## KURYER

Минобороны опубликовало фото"БАРС-2016".

Проведение пусков ракет класса «воздух-воздух» экипажами истребителей Су-35С в Приморье. фото

----------


## Djoker

> Проведение пусков ракет класса «воздух-воздух» экипажами истребителей Су-35С в Приморье. фото


HiRes'ы:
Экипажи истребителей Су-35С ВВО провели боевые пуски ракет класса «воздух-воздух»в Приморье - НА ТИХООКЕАНСКОМ РУБЕЖЕ

----------


## Djoker

> *Крупнейший в мире многоцелевой транспортно-десантный вертолет Ми-26 поступил на вооружение смешанного авиационного полка ЗВО*
> 
> 
> 
> Крупнейший в мире многоцелевой транспортно-десантный вертолет Ми-26 поступил на вооружение смешанного авиационного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированного в Ленинградской области.
> 
> Кроме того, до конца текущего года на авиабазы армейской авиации поступят звено Ми-28Н и пара Ми-35.


Крупнейший в мире многоцелевой транспортно-десантный вертолет Ми-26 поступил на вооружение смешанного авиационного полка ЗВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 17 окт - РИА Новости. Летчики Западного военного округа (ЗВО) провели в небе свыше 10 тысяч часов, из них около трёх тысяч часов - в ночное время суток, выполнив годовой план налета на 110%, сообщает начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Таким образом, средний налет экипажей ЗВО составил не менее 60 часов. В целом экипажи вертолетов и самолетов выполнили более 500 маневренных учебных воздушных боев и более 200 огневых задач", - отметил он.

Также Мугинов добавил, что в рамках боевого взаимодействия летчики провели десятки плановых тактических учений различной сложности. В ходе занятий израсходовано более 10 тысяч боеприпасов различных типов, бомб, неуправляемых ракет и более 5 тысяч тонн горюче-смазочных материалов.

В рамках плановых мероприятий силами летного состава авиабаз перевезено около тысячи военнослужащих и около 50 тонн различного груза к местам дислокаций соединений и войсковых частей ЗВО.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 17 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Пара стратосферных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированных в Тверской области, в рамках мероприятий итоговой проверки за 2016 год отработала учебно-боевые задачи на севере Республики Коми, Сообщил в понедельник "Интерфаксу-АВН" представитель ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"На этапе практических действий МиГ-31БМ выполнили задачи по перехвату условных самолетов-нарушителей Государственной границы, а также произвели пуски по воздушным мишеням. Пуски ракет проходили на дистанции до 100 км и на скоростях, значительно превышающих скорость звука", - уточнил он.

По его словам, для выполнения поставленной задачи близ Воркуты экипажи истребителей совершили перелет на один из оперативных аэродромов в Республике Карелия, где осуществили дозаправку топливом и загрузку авиационных средств поражения.

----------


## Djoker

> Пилоты МиГ-31БМ отработали задачи по перехвату условных самолетов-нарушителей Государственной границы, а также произвели пуски ракет по воздушным мишеням на расстоянии от них до 100 км и на скоростях, значительно превышающих скорость звука.

----------


## Pilot

Кобылаш назначен командующим Дальней авиацией

----------


## APKAH

> Кобылаш назначен командующим Дальней авиацией


Быстро время летит, а у кого-то карьера...Кстати я как-то пропустил что он уже и начальником 4 ЦБП успел побывать...Я ещё помню составлял реестр потерь в том конфликте...тогда полковник Кобылаш Сергей Иванович на Су-25СМ вылетал на штурмовку грузинской колонны...В 10:30 09.08.2008 получил попадание ЗУР в левый двигатель, а через несколько минут над южной окраиной Цхинвали - второе попадание в правый двигатель, успешно катапультировался в грузинском анклаве, в безлюдном месте у реки в горном ущелье к северу от Цхинвали, позднее был подобран вертолётом поисково-спасательной группы...

----------


## Djoker

> *Россия может купить крылатые ракеты BrahMos*
> 
> 
> 
> КУБИНКА /Московская область/, 7 сентября. /ТАСС/. Российские военные заинтересованы в приобретении разработанных совместно с Индией крылатых ракет BrahMos для оснащения истребителей Су-30СМ. Об этом сообщил ТАСС военно-дипломатический источник. 
> 
> "В первую очередь новый ударный комплекс - самолет плюс ракета - будет поступать на вооружение ВВС Индии. Потом его могут закупить российские ВВС, с их стороны есть большая заинтересованность", - сказал собеседник агентства на форуме "Армия-2016". 
> 
> Он уточнил, что переговоры с российской стороной могут начаться в 2017 году, после завершения летных испытаний индийских Су-30МКИ с ракетой BrahMos. 
> ...


http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/3600327

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 19 окт — РИА Новости. Транспортно-штурмовые вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" прибыли в смешанный авиационный полк Западного военного округа (ЗВО), до конца года полк получит еще 10 вертолетов, сообщил в среду журналистам начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Подготовленные пилоты приняли вертолеты на предприятии и совершили перелет на родную базу, дислоцирующуюся в Ленинградской области. Во время полета, по оценке инженерно-технического состава, машины зарекомендовали себя с наилучшей стороны. До конца текущего года инженерно-технический состав авиационного полка ожидает поступление еще около 10 новых вертолетов", — сказал он.

Мугинов добавил, что военнослужащие начнут выполнять полеты на новых вертолетах с 1 декабря..."

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20161019/1479521486.html





> 


В "укромобе" , в курилке, самое место таким "перемогам" ))

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 20 окт - РИА Новости. Двигатель Ту-95МС загорелся на аэродроме в Иркутской области, самолет был без боекомплекта, сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.

"Двенадцатого октября 2016 года на военном аэродроме в Иркутской области во время проведения плановых учебно-тренировочных полетов при запуске двигателей самолета Ту-95МС произошло возгорание одного из них. Возгорание был оперативно потушено дежурными пожарными расчетами авиационной базы. Самолет был без боекомплекта", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что в настоящий момент после проведения необходимых регламентных работ самолет готов к проведению полетов.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 17 окт - РИА Новости. Экипажи истребителей МиГ-31БМ в ходе итоговой проверки перехватили условные самолеты-нарушители государственной границы и провели пуски ракет по воздушным мишеням на севере Коми, сообщил представитель Западного военного округа Игорь Мугинов.

По его словам, пара стратосферных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ, дислоцированных в Тверской области, в рамках итоговой проверки за 2016 год отработала учебно- боевые задачи за полярным кругом на севере Коми.

Для выполнения задания экипажи истребителей совершили перелет на один из оперативных аэродромов Карелии, где заправились топливом и загрузили авиационные средства поражения.

"На этапе практических действий МиГ-31БМ выполнили задачи по перехвату условных самолетов-нарушителей государственной границы, а также произвели пуски по воздушным мишеням. Пуски ракет проходили на дистанции до 100 километров и на скоростях, значительно превышающих скорость звука", - сказал Мугинов.

----------


## ZHeN

> Москва. 17 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Пара стратосферных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированных в Тверской области, в рамках мероприятий итоговой проверки за 2016 год отработала учебно-боевые задачи на севере Республики Коми, Сообщил в понедельник "Интерфаксу-АВН" представитель ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.
> 
> "На этапе практических действий МиГ-31БМ выполнили задачи по перехвату условных самолетов-нарушителей Государственной границы, а также произвели пуски по воздушным мишеням. Пуски ракет проходили на дистанции до 100 км и на скоростях, значительно превышающих скорость звука", - уточнил он.
> 
> По его словам, для выполнения поставленной задачи близ Воркуты экипажи истребителей совершили перелет на один из оперативных аэродромов в Республике Карелия, где осуществили дозаправку топливом и загрузку авиационных средств поражения.


eh ......?



> МОСКВА, 17 окт - РИА Новости. Экипажи истребителей МиГ-31БМ в ходе итоговой проверки перехватили условные самолеты-нарушители государственной границы и провели пуски ракет по воздушным мишеням на севере Коми, сообщил представитель Западного военного округа Игорь Мугинов.
> 
> По его словам, пара стратосферных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ, дислоцированных в Тверской области, в рамках итоговой проверки за 2016 год отработала учебно- боевые задачи за полярным кругом на севере Коми.
> 
> Для выполнения задания экипажи истребителей совершили перелет на один из оперативных аэродромов Карелии, где заправились топливом и загрузили авиационные средства поражения.
> 
> "На этапе практических действий МиГ-31БМ выполнили задачи по перехвату условных самолетов-нарушителей государственной границы, а также произвели пуски по воздушным мишеням. Пуски ракет проходили на дистанции до 100 километров и на скоростях, значительно превышающих скорость звука", - сказал Мугинов.

----------


## Pilot

Да, странно, что в ленте за сегодня, всплыло сообщение от 17. Сам удивился, что опять стреляли. Спасибо. Удалил.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 20 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи авиационных групп высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи" ВКС России вылетели в Китай, где примут участие в международном авиакосмическом салоне "AIRSHOW CHINA 2016", сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

"Самолеты-истребители с подвесными топливными баками, а также сопровождающие их самолеты-лидеры Ил-76, выполнили взлет с подмосковного аэродрома Кубинка", - говорится в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

Отмечается, что в течение ближайших дней экипажи пилотажных групп и самолетов военно-транспортной авиации преодолеют более 7 тысяч километров, выполнив при этом несколько промежуточных посадок на территории Российской Федерации и Китайской народной республики.

"В рамках мероприятия летчики продемонстрируют комплекс фигур высшего пилотажа в составе 9 самолетов Су-27 и МиГ-29 на минимальных интервалах и дистанциях в виде фигуры, называемой "кубинским бриллиантом". Помимо этого экипажи ВКС покажут наиболее зрелищные элементы своей воздушной программы в составе свои пилотажных групп, такие как синхронные и групповые "бочки", групповые "петли Нестерова", "ухо", "зеркало", "колокол", роспуск "тюльпан" и роспуск "фонтан", встречный пилотаж и многие другие", информирует пресс-служба.

Авиасалон "AIRSHOW CHINA 2016" пройдет в г.Чжухай с 1 по 6 ноября.

----------


## Djoker

> МОСКВА, 20 окт - РИА Новости. Двигатель Ту-95МС загорелся на аэродроме в Иркутской области, самолет был без боекомплекта, сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.


Видео:
https://life.ru/t/новости/919546/bom..._pod_irkutskom

----------


## Pilot



----------


## Panda-9

> Отмечается, что в настоящий момент после проведения необходимых регламентных работ самолет готов к проведению полетов.


После видео даже как-то не верится, что обошлись регламентом и за неделю управились. Не верится.

----------


## stream

> После видео даже как-то не верится, что обошлись регламентом и за неделю управились. Не верится.


открытый(внешний) пожар двигателя и выполнение регламентных работ после пожар, хотел бы я этот регламент увидеть)))

----------


## KURYER

Летчики-истребители Липецкого и Астраханского авиацентров отработали перехват воздушных целей

----------


## Djoker

> *Обновленный "Ночной охотник" получит противотанковые ракеты увеличенной дальности*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 21 октября. /ТАСС/. Модернизированная версия боевого вертолета Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" будет вооружена управляемыми противотанковыми ракетами увеличенной дальности, сообщил ТАСС генеральный конструктор НПК "Конструкторское бюро машиностроения" (КБМ) Валерий Кашин. 
> 
> "В настоящее время АО "НПК "КБМ" проводит модернизацию ракет "Атака" и "Хризантема" для обеспечения более высокой дальности обнаружения, захвата и уничтожения цели специально для вертолета Ми-28НМ", - сказал Кашин. 
> 
> По его словам, после завершения этих работ вертолет сможет применять ракеты в любое время суток и в любых условиях, ухудшающих оптическую видимость. 
> ...


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Обновленный "Ночной охотник" получит противотанковые ракеты увеличенной дальности

----------


## GThomson

> открытый(внешний) пожар двигателя и выполнение регламентных работ после пожар, хотел бы я этот регламент увидеть)))


заменили двигатель, повреждённые капоты, трубы моторамы, электрообвязку переставили с донора или отремонтировали, провели опробывание двигателя и контроль ГСМ - всё стандартные пункты РР.

----------


## GThomson

что-то новенькое - ПВД с ДУА и ДУС прикрутили жестяными хомутами и капроновыми стяжками к стволу пушки! кстати, поворотному...

----------


## kabuki

> что-то новенькое - ПВД с ДУА и ДУС прикрутили жестяными хомутами и капроновыми стяжками к стволу пушки! кстати, поворотному...


Вы первый раз опытный борт видите ?  :Confused: 

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/ah/m...rst_flight.jpg
http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/ah/mi28n/mi28n-5.jpg
http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/ah/mi28ub/mi28ub-1.jpg

----------


## stream

> заменили двигатель, повреждённые капоты, трубы моторамы, электрообвязку переставили с донора или отремонтировали, провели опробывание двигателя и контроль ГСМ - всё стандартные пункты РР.


ни хрена себе, раму подвески поменять, это не РТО. это ремонт...

----------


## KURYER

Минобороны получит три самолета радиоэлектронной борьбы "Порубщик"



> К ноябрю 2016 года Минобороны получит три самолета радиоэлектронной борьбы Ил-22ПП. Об этом в пятницу, 21 октября, заявил управляющий директор «Экспериментального машиностроительного завода имени В.М. Мясищева» Александр Горбунов.
> «В настоящее время завершены государственные испытания опытного образца с рекомендацией о принятии самолета Ил-22ПП на вооружение Воздушно-космических сил России. В ноябре этого года Министерству обороны будут переданы еще два самолета Ил-22ПП», — рассказал Горбунов на Едином дне приемки военной продукции.
> Аппаратура комплекса «Порубщик» работает в пассивном поисковом режиме, а после обнаружения цели ставит направленную помеху. Возможности комплекса позволяют точечно заглушать радиоканалы противника в узком диапазоне, не мешая работе своих радиотехнических средств, использующих смежные частоты.
> Потенциальными целями для «Порубщика» назывались самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления, радиотехнические средства зенитных ракетных комплексов, а также каналы связи с беспилотниками.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

> Вложение 74854
> что-то новенькое - ПВД с ДУА и ДУС прикрутили жестяными хомутами и капроновыми стяжками к стволу пушки! кстати, поворотному...


это обычная практика для опытных машин. Потом снимут, когда получат результаты с временными и введут коэффициенты в штатные

----------


## GThomson

> это обычная практика для опытных машин. Потом снимут, когда получат результаты с временными и введут коэффициенты в штатные


обращал внимание только на такой вариант, на пушке - не видел

----------


## Djoker

Четвертый модернизированный А-50У б/н 41 красный "Таганрог", RF-94268 







http://bloknot-taganrog.ru/news/v-ta...mini-aviasalon

----------


## Pilot

КРАСНОДАР, 24 октября. /ТАСС/. Церемония похорон Виталия Провального, второго пилота разбившегося в пятницу на Ямале вертолета, пройдет 25 октября. Прощание начнется в доме семьи погибшего, затем продолжится на территории 393-й авиационной базы в Кореновске, сообщил сегодня корр. ТАСС глава Кореновского района Кубани Сергей Голобородько.

"Прощание с Виталием Провальным будет проходить в его доме в Кореновске, а затем на авиационной базе, где он служил до выхода на пенсию. Церемония пройдет по всем воинским традициям", - сказал Голобородько.

Виталий Провальный родился в 1969 году в поселке Жибек Жолы (с. Ново- Александровка в Казахстане), закончил Сызранское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков, факультет армейской авиации. Военную службу закончил в звании майора на посту заместителя командира 393-го Севастопольского ордена Кутузова авиационной базы армейской авиации. Служил под командованием погибшего в Сирии летчика-инструктора Ряфагата Хабибуллина.

В Кореновске у погибшего остались жена и дочь-школьница, взрослый сын живет в Краснодаре, родители - в Астане (Казахстан). 


Вот такие летчики возят вахтовиков. Два Мужества, всю жизнь воевал.....

----------


## Let_nab

*Пилот немецких ВВС в интервью: «Вот как путинские пилоты провоцируют нас над Балтикой»*

В конце августа 2016 года Бундесвер в третий раз приступил в рамках операции НАТО к патрулированию воздушного пространства над Эстонией, Латвией и Литвой, а также над их территориальными водами Балтийского моря. Таким образом, он совместно с французским контингентом в Литве обеспечивает территориальную неприкосновенность прибалтийских стран.
последние недели участились инциденты с участием путинских боевых самолетов, которые дважды нарушали воздушные границы Эстонии и Финляндии.

Корреспонденты нашего издания побывали на базе НАТО в эстонском Эмари и встретились с командующим немецкого контингента, пилотом самолета Eurofighter Свеном Якобом (Sven Jacob). Он рассказал о новой тактике путинских пилотов.

Bild: Господин подполковник, в последние месяцы политическое напряжение между Россией и Западом значительно усилилось. Каким образом это повлияло на военную ситуацию в воздушном пространстве Прибалтики?

Свен Якоб: Принципиально ситуация в сфере безопасности не изменилась. Однако мы заметили, что осенью некоторые из типичных маневров русских несколько изменились, то есть русские самолеты стали летать несколько иначе и в несколько иное время. В связи с тем, что в последние пару недель количество полетов увеличилось, увеличилось и количество наших вылетов по тревоге. В 2015 годы мы также провели здесь, в Эмари, четыре месяца. Сейчас же мы находимся здесь пока всего два месяца, но число наших вылетов уже превысило прошлогоднее за целых четыре месяца.

Вместе с тем, почти половина из этих вылетов пришлась на сутки 6-7 октября. То есть по количеству вылетов нельзя просто взять и сказать, что ситуация резко изменилась. Это был особый способ проведения маневров, заставивший нас подниматься в небо так часто. В прошлом году тоже имели место российские учения, но тогда мы лишь однажды наблюдали сразу большое количество самолетов в небе и вынуждены были подняться по тревоге. В этом же году число наших вылетов увеличилось, хотя количество самолетов в пересчете на случай значительно сократилось.

— Почему, по-вашему, в этом году русские избрали иной стиль поведения в небе?

— Я, конечно, могу лишь предполагать, но мне кажется, что это своего рода проверка: насколько часто и с какой интенсивностью НАТО будет реагировать на их действия? Мы не можем точно знать замыслы русских, но знаем, что их полеты, с точки зрения тактики, были не слишком высококачественными.

— 6 и 7 октября русские самолеты дважды нарушали воздушное пространство Эстонии и Финляндии. Как вы думаете, почему?

— Во-первых, надо сказать, что ни один российский самолет не пролетал ни над материковой частью, ни над островами, принадлежащими этим странам. Однако их территория начинается в 12 морских милях от береговой линии. По причине изогнутости береговой линии воздушное пространство также имеет изогнутые границы. Так что не исключено, что русские в каком-то месте просто «срезали угол». Не исключено, правда, что это была умышленная провокация. Однако в те моменты, когда мы оказывались поблизости от российских самолетов, они всегда находились над нейтральными водами.

Что касается этой истории с островом, то, конечно, общеизвестно, что он принадлежит Эстонии. И он находится как раз в пределах тех самых 12 морских миль. Однако интересно, что эта территория находится под контролем российских диспетчеров из Санкт-Петербурга. Таким образом, получается, что международный самолет летит над эстонской территорией, но под российским контролем. Конечно, это спорный вопрос. Русские знают это, и более тысячи российских самолетов и год придерживаются правил и не летают над этой территорией. Но иногда такие вещи все же случаются.

— Есть впечатляющие фото, сделанные пилотами Бундесвера, на которых российские самолеты, пролетающие на высоте около десяти километров, изображены совсем поблизости. Как можно сделать такой снимок? И как часто такие встречи происходят в воздухе?

— Эти фотографии мои пилоты сделали с помощью самой обычной цифровой фотокамеры — чтобы у них были доказательства, что русские там действительно летают, а еще в разведывательных целях: чтобы выяснить, оснащены ли они каким-нибудь современным оружием или чем-то в этом роде. По прошлому опыту, можно сказать, что эти транспортные самолеты обычно ведут себя относительно прилично. Обычно!

Они летят по своему маршруту и имеют четкую задачу. От них не приходится ожидать ничего из ряда вон выходящего. Но если вместе с ними летят боевые самолеты, то всегда есть элемент неожиданности: какая перед ним поставлена задача? И — самое главное — что думает этот конкретный пилот? Тут возможны некоторые различия. Обычно, когда мы пролетаем рядом друг с другом, мы как бы приветствуем друг друга. Кто-то при этом кивает или поднимает вверх большой палец. Иногда даже бывало, что пилоты предлагали друг другу подлететь поближе и сделать совместное фото. В общем, такие встречи получались вполне дружескими.

Но пару раз бывало и так, что кто-то требовал от другого пилота лететь прочь или уступить ему место в воздухе. Бывало, что нам в качестве «приветствия» показывали средний палец. Так что бывает по-всякому. В значительной степени это зависит от того, насколько велик стресс, в котором пребывает отдельно взятый пилот, а также от уровня его образования. Встречаются такие, уровень образования которых вполне сопоставим с нашим, но есть и намного менее образованные. Так что если русский пилот не проявляет готовности к сотрудничеству, мы оставляем ему место, чтобы на нагнетать обстановку.

В то же время мы имеем полное право в любой момент защищаться. Если бы вдруг по нам начали стрелять — хотя я такой вероятности совершенно не вижу, — то мы стали бы обороняться. Однако наше главное правило — не стрелять по ним. Для этого должно было бы произойти что-то из ряда вон выходящее.

— Однако вы всегда вооружены четырьмя ракетами класса «воздух-воздух» — это действительно так?

— Да, ракеты всегда при нас. Две из них предназначены для ближнего и две для дальнего боя. Однако вероятность, что мы применим их, весьма мала. Тут, в первую очередь, надо просто показать: «Ребята, у нас есть оружие!» Существует несколько уровней напряженности. Первый уровень — это когда мы летим рядом друг с другом и дружески приветствуем друг друга. Следующий уровень — когда мы говорим с ними на международной частоте, если, например, они летят или собираются лететь над сушей. Тогда нам приходится повышать напряжение, потому что мы не можем допустить этого. Следующий уровень — когда мы пристраиваемся рядом с ними и показываем: «У нас есть оружие, и вы его видите». Тем самым мы показываем, что нам уже не до шуток, и мы не потерпим, если они нарушат воздушное пространство. Впрочем, такого не случалось еще никогда и с большой вероятностью никогда и не случится.

— У вас может быть, хотя бы теоретически, задание защитить воздушное пространство с применением оружия?

— Нет, такого задания у нас нет. Вернее уровень напряженности может вырасти, но фактически у нас все равно нет такого задания. В случае продолжительного по времени нарушения воздушного пространства может поступить приказ от НАТО: «Просьба сбить!» То есть если бы, например, бомбардировщик летел из Санкт-Петербурга и вдруг повернул в сторону Таллинна, ситуация бы резко накалилась, и мы бы доложили об этом, и тогда что-то наверняка произошло бы. Но я должен подчеркнуть, что до сих пор со стороны российских ВВС не бывало никаких враждебных маневров.

— Это значит, что открытые угрозы России последних месяцев в адрес НАТО не находят отражения в виде агрессивного, воинственного поведения?

— Именно так. Они провоцируют нас тем, что постоянно отключают транспондеры. В принципе, мы вообще не знаем, оснащен ли тот или иной боевой самолет транспондером. Однако, вообще-то, когда самолет находится в международном воздушном пространстве, он должен его иметь — в противном случае он заведомо нарушает правила. О том, что транспондеры есть у всех транспортных самолетов, мы знаем. Это значит, что нам в целях безопасности надо взлетать, и когда мы оказываемся поблизости, они часто включают их. Но сначала транспондер бывает выключен, и лишь потом включается. А иногда мы не общаемся предварительно с различными контрольными станциями, а потом вдруг заговариваем с ними, пролетая мимо.

При этом возможны самые разные комбинации: с летным планом, без летного плата, с транспондером или без, с разговором или без. Это, по меньшей мере, проверка для НАТО, если не какая-то провокация с неприличными жестами. Но об агрессивном поведении говорить, определенно, не приходится. Они хотят показать: «Мы здесь». А мы реагируем на все эти провокации. Не ответными провокациями, а тем, что показываем им: «Мы знаем, что вы здесь. Но и мы тоже здесь!»

Ссылка - Пилот немецких ВВС в интервью: «Вот как путинские пилоты провоцируют нас над Балтикой» | Политика | ИноСМИ - Все, что достойно перевода

----------


## L39aero

О да,бравый сокол люфтваффе в очередной раз блеснул образованием школы пилотов!))))у них бред позабористее нашего!!

----------


## OKA

"В журнале «Air&Cosmos» опубликована статья Петра Бутовского (в соавторстве с Antony Angrand) ”Premier vol du YaK-152”, в которой приводятся некоторые дополнительное подробности программы разработки нового российского учебно-тренировочного самолета начальной подготовки Як-152.

Так, сообщается, что на Як-152 могут устанавливаться различные двигатели. Вариант для ВКС России оснащен шестицилиндровым дизелем А03Т мощностью 500 л.с., выпускаемого компанией RED Gmbh.  Для этого двигателя предназначен трехлопастный винт МТВ-9-Е-С. Другим вариантом двигателя может быть поршневой двигатель ОМКБ М-14Х мощностью 360 л.с., который используется на китайском учебно-тренировочном самолете Hongdu L-7. Другими двумя вариантами могут выступать дизельный двигатель RED A05 мощностью 300 л.с. и украинский турбовинтовой двигатель АИ-450 (450 л.с.). Максимальный запас топлива составляет 175 кг керосина или другого жидкого топлива.

Согласно требованиям Министерства обороны России, на самолете должна быть установлена кабина пилотов, аналогичная современным самолетам, стоящим на вооружении, при этом Як-152 должен обучать необходимым навыкам с цель лучшего освоения учебно-боевого самолета Як-130. В варианте легкого боевого самолета Як-152 с двигателем RED A03T сможет нести до 550 кг боевой нагрузки на четырех пилонах. Это могут быть блоки НАР, бомбы, пулеметы или ракеты класса «воздух-воздух».

Сама программа была инициирована в 2001 году для замены самолета Як-52, чья концепция уходит в 1970-е годы. Было выдвинуто два проекта – Як-152 и Су-49. Выбор был остановлен на последнем варианте, но для этого самолета не проводилось глубокой проработки проекта.

Поэтому в 2007 году был объявлен новый тендер, на этот раз в рамках программы УТК ПНП (Учебно-тренировочный комплекс первоначальной подготовки), но и он не имел никакого успеха. В это время был создан Як-152 в соответствии с запросами КНР. В рамках контракта, подписанного в июне 2006 года, КБ Яковлева использовало проект Як-152 для разработки самолета AVIC Hongdu L-7 (CJ-7) «Кадет/Соколик», оснащенный поршневым двигателем. Прототип L-7 был представлен на авиасалоне в Чжухае в ноябре 2010 года. Однако состояние китайской программы неизвестно. Самолет совершил только один полет и в настоящее время проходит статические испытания.

Программа УТК ПНП продолжилась под кодовым наименованием «Птичка-ВВС», полномасштабный макет самолета был одобрен комиссией Министерства обороны России 23-25 декабря 2014 года. В рамках контракта должно быть построено два прототипа и два фюзеляжа для статических испытаний. Заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов в сентябре 2015 года заявлял о том, что Министерство обороны планирует закупить 150 самолетов этого типа. А в июне 2015 года заместитель директора Департамента авиации - начальник Управления летной деятельности ДОСААФ Андрей Лебедев сообщил, что ДОСААФ намерена закупить 105 самолетов до 2020 года."

О программе учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152 - bmpd

----------


## MAX

Бутовский знатный писатель!  :Cool:  Из всего написанного - только половина реальности. Домыслы и фантазия - другая половина. А вот какая - не скажу.  :Redface:

----------


## OKA

> Бутовский знатный писатель!  Из всего написанного - только половина реальности. Домыслы и фантазия - другая половина. А вот какая - не скажу.


 :Biggrin:  Ну т.е. что-то подтвердить(наполовину), или опровергнуть нет возможностей или желания)) Ну значит пока он прав))
А остальное домыслы и фантазия)) Эпические правдивые рассказы ещё впереди))

----------


## OKA

"В 8:00 (мск) 26 октября более 130 командных пунктов и пунктов управления различного уровня семи государств-участников СНГ приступили к совершенствованию взаимодействия органов управления Объединенной системы противовоздушной обороны (ПВО).

Координация дежурных сил по ПВО Армении, Белоруссии, Казахстана, Киргизии, России, Таджикистана и Узбекистана осуществляется из Центра управления Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС), дислоцированного в Московской области.

В ходе тренировки отрабатываются вопросы применения дежурных сил в случае незаконного пересечения летательными аппаратами, в том числе угоняемыми самолетами, государственных границ государств-участников СНГ, а также при оказании помощи экипажам воздушных судов, терпящих бедствие.

Проверка боевой готовности дежурных сил началась с обнаружения в Восточно-Европейском и Центрально-Азиатском регионах контрольных целей, роль которых выполняют стратегические бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС, а также бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 дальней авиации ВКС России.

Всего в тренировке задействовано около 100 самолетов истребительной авиации Су-27, Миг-29, МиГ-31, бомбардировочной авиации Су-24, Су-34, штурмовой авиации Су-25, дальней авиации Ту-22, Ту-160, Ту-95, вертолеты Ка-27, Ми-8 вооруженных сил Армении, Белоруссии, Казахстана, Киргизии, России, Таджикистана и Узбекистана, а также подразделения радиотехнических войск и зенитных ракетных войск, выделенные в состав Объединенной системы ПВО от указанных государств. 

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

Началась тренировка Объединенной системы ПВО стран СНГ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"МОСКВА, 26 окт — РИА Новости. Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29 принудили "террористов", угнавших самолет, посадить воздушное судно, в рамках тренировки ПВО в СНГ, сообщает в среду Минобороны РФ.

"В рамках проводимой тренировки с органами управления и дежурными по противовоздушной обороне силами объединенной системы ПВО государств-участников СНГ экипажи истребителей принудили к посадке самолет-нарушитель государственной границы", — говорится в сообщении.

Экипажи российских истребителей МиГ-29 были подняты в воздух с аэродрома Курск для того, чтобы принудить к посадке угоняемое воздушное судно. Его роль выполнял экипаж самолета Ан-26 ВВС и Войск ПВО Белоруссии, который осуществлял полет по заданию тренировки.

"Российские истребители МиГ-29 обнаружили визуально угоняемое воздушное судно, по каналам радиосвязи вошли с ним в контакт и осуществили условное наведение. Получив команду с земли, истребители взяли на сопровождение угоняемое воздушное судно и сопровождали его до аэродрома посадки", — отмечается в сообщении.

На аэродроме вооруженное подразделение антитеррора оцепило самолет и по громкоговорителю предложило "террористам" сдаться. После того, как "угонщики" не выполнили приказ, военные совершили штурм самолета и захватили их.

Центр управления Воздушно-космическими силами в реальном времени наблюдал за действиями экипажей МиГ-29 и дал высокую оценку их работе.

Всего экипажи дежурных по ПВО самолетов Су-27, МиГ-31, МиГ-29 поднимались в воздух для выполнения задач 17 раз. После отработки тактических эпизодов экипажи продолжили боевое дежурство.

Масштабная тренировка объединенной системы ПВО началась в среду на территории семи стран СНГ, задействовано более 130 командных пунктов и около 100 боевых самолетов. В проверке принимают участие дежурные по ПВО силы и средства России, Армении, Белоруссии, Казахстана, Киргизии, Таджикистана и Узбекистана. Управление силами осуществляется из центра управления ВКС РФ в Московской области."

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20161026/1480021458.html

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Только правда СУ-27 и МиГ-31 так и не летали)))

----------


## KURYER

> Минобороны получит три самолета радиоэлектронной борьбы "Порубщик"


А вот и фото героев:

----------


## OKA

> А вот и фото героев:


Красавчик "Нимрод" отдыхает))

----------


## KURYER

> Только правда СУ-27 и МиГ-31 так и не летали)))


У Звезды всегда всё летает ;-)))

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны России заключило первый серийный контракт на модернизацию самолетов Ил-76МД-М*
> 
> 
> 
> Министерство обороны Российской Федерации заключило первый серийный госконтракт с ОАО «Авиационный комплекс имени С.В. Ильюшина» на модернизацию военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД до модификации Ил-76МД-М.
> 
> В соответствии с условиями контракта до конца 2018 года Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России будут переданы 3 модернизированных самолета Ил-76МД-М.
> 
> Модернизации подверглись пилотажно-навигационное, радиосвязное, десантно-транспортное, светотехническое и бытовое оборудование, средства обороны. Также на самолеты будут устанавливаться элементы «стеклянной кабины».
> ...


Минобороны России заключило первый серийный контракт на модернизацию самолетов Ил-76МД-М : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

За Ту-142 похоже стоит А-100 б/н 52 красный, а дальше Ил-76МД-90А?





https://vk.com/wall-85064749_930

----------


## cemichael

> Только правда СУ-27 и МиГ-31 так и не летали)))


И Пермские и Толмачевские МиГи к Казахстану тоже не летали?)))

А-50 и МиГ-31 вылетели из Толмачёво для масштабной проверки систем ПВО | 26.10.2016 - Светлана Балаева

p.s. Так вроде 27-е и не должны были летать. 30-ка с Ахтубинска, 29-е с Курска.

----------


## OKA

Те же ., сбоку))

----------


## OKA

"Более 50 новых вертолетов поступило на вооружение армейской авиации ВКС в 2016 году

28 октября исполняется 68 лет со дня образования армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил.

В текущем году за первые три квартала в авиационные части армейской авиации с заводов-изготовителей поступило более 50 новых вертолетов, включая Ка-52 «Аллигатор», Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-35, Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор», Ми-26, Ансат-У и другие.

Более 10 единиц техники будет еще поставлено до конца года.

«Все запланированные на год мероприятия, включая учения подразделений армейской авиации различного уровня, авиационное обеспечения межвидовых учений, участие в международных учениях и армейских играх, освоение поступающих новейших образцов авиационной техники, совершенствование летного мастерства личным составом, подготовку молодых летчиков, были выполнены и с очень хорошими результатами» — заявил начальник отдела боевой подготовки армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил генерал-майор Олег Чесноков.

Справочно

28 октября исполняется 68 лет со дня образования армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил. В этот день в 1948 году была сформирована первая авиационная эскадрилья, оснащенная вертолетами, которая выполняла вспомогательные задачи, включая воздушную разведку, перевозку грузов, корректировку огня. В дальнейшем армейская авиация стала самостоятельным родом авиации, выполняющим широкий спектр задач, в том числе огневую поддержку войск с воздуха, поиск и эвакуацию пострадавших, десантирование спецподразделений, а также различные специальные задачи.

В настоящие время армейская авиация включает в себя бригады, авиационные базы и отдельные вертолетные полки, на вооружении которых стоят современные и перспективные образцы учебных, транспортно-боевых и ударных вертолетов. 

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2101150@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Перспективный российский боевой вертолет на испытаниях достиг скорости 405 километров в час, сообщил в эфире "Русской службы новостей" начальник 220-го военного представительства Минобороны РФ полковник Евгений Полуянов.

"Установленные композитные лопасти - гордость последних разработок Московского вертолетного завода - уже сейчас позволили в тестовых полетах достичь скорости более 405 километров в час", - сказал в эфире радиостанции полковник Полуянов.

При этом он подчеркнул, что эта скорость для вертолета является эксплуатационной, а не рекордной, достигаемой только на испытаниях.

О скоростной боевой винтокрылой машине пока мало что известно. По словам военных она строится на базе боевого транспортного вертолета Ми-24.

Недавно замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов также сообщил, что серийное производство испытывающихся сегодня перспективных скоростных вертолетов может начаться в рамках новой госпрограммы вооружений 2018-2025 года.

По словам Юрия Борисова Министерство обороны уже довольно давно обсуждает с представителями оборонной отрасли идею создания целой линейки боевых вертолетов с базовой грузоподъемностью 10-12 тонн и крейсерскими скоростями более 350-360 километров в час, а максимальными - более 400 километров в час.

К этому стоит добавить, что подобные разработки ведутся и на Казанском вертолетном заводе. Там создали уникальную технологию, позволяющую производить качественно новую лопасть несущего винта для легкого многоцелевого вертолета "Ансат".

"Согласно проекту, производство лопастей будет происходить по технологии одношагового формования с использованием полимерных композиционных материалов", - сообщили в пресс-службе холдинга "Вертолеты России". То есть новая лопасть будет представлять собой цельную деталь. В настоящий момент серийные лопасти изготавливаются путем сборки двух составных частей: лонжерона и хвостовой секции."

https://rg.ru/2016/10/31/novyj-rossi...km-v-chas.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

ВВС Японии 3 ноября перехватили 2 Ту-142х.

----------


## AC

Как нам сообщают, вскоре в Оренбурге "сформируют штаб военно-транспортной дивизии, которая будет дислоцироваться в Ульяновской, Пензенской и Оренбургской областях":
ВЕСТИРАМА.РУ - депутаты пресс-конференция 271016
Как видно из заявления, трёхполкового состава: ну, Оренбург -- он и есть Оренбург, про Ульяновск тоже уже ранее заявляли, что там развернут новый втап, куда пойдут с завода новые Ил-76МД90А, а где будет полк *в Пензенской области*???

----------


## OKA

> Как нам сообщают, вскоре в Оренбурге "сформируют штаб военно-транспортной дивизии, которая будет дислоцироваться в Ульяновской, Пензенской и Оренбургской областях":
> ВЕСТИРАМА.РУ - депутаты пресс-конференция 271016
> Как видно из заявления, трёхполкового состава: ну, Оренбург -- он и есть Оренбург, про Ульяновск тоже уже ранее заявляли, что там развернут новый втап, куда пойдут с завода новые Ил-76МД90А, а где будет полк *в Пензенской области*???


Каменка? Там полоса длинная, и ж.д. недалеко...

http://www.penzainform.ru/news/socia...dejstviya.html

Ещё из местного :

"...В ожидании старта
Вот уже 15 лет каменский аэродром считается неработающим и продолжает оставаться на балансе Министерства обороны России. Он охраняется силами 9 человек.
По словам бывалых лётчиков, аэродром «необыкновенно живучий», и «взлётно-посадочная полоса на нём не играет, в то время как на других – играет».
Эксперт «УМ», военный лётчик: «Эту полосу как положили два десятка лет назад, так она и лежит, её плиты не сдвигаются относительно друг друга, не образуют стыков. Это на самом деле большая удача для аэродрома, здесь хороший грунт. Для сравнения: в том же Смоленске взлётно-посадочную полосу перестраивали несколько раз, а плиты всё никак не улягутся, между ними всё время образуются стыки, которые представляют опасность для самолётов, идущих на большой скорости.
На предполётных подготовках нас  постоянно предупреждали: на этой рулёжке ходите по правой стороне, потому что левая сторона проваливается. И на полосе тоже взлетайте по правой стороне, потому что на левой камушки могут попасть в двигатель.
На аэродроме в Каменке таких указаний никогда не давалось, мы там летали, как хотели».
В настоящий момент аэродром в Каменке зарос травой. Но при этом, по оценке экспертов, его взлётно-посадочная полоса по-прежнему способна принимать самолёты, в том числе большие.
«Этот аэродром приводится в рабочее состояние за очень короткое время, – поясняет военный лётчик. – Для этого нужен сельскохозяйственный самолётик с химией, он 3 раза пролетит туда-сюда. После этого вся трава засохнет, надо будет только пройти с метёлкой. И установить систему «Луч» для захода на посадку в плохую погоду тоже несложно».
По оценке экспертов, взлётно-посадочная полоса в Каменке сможет прослужить ещё не один десяток лет. Её плиты сделаны из сплошного высококлассного бетона, с двойным армированием.
По слухам, во время реконструкции аэропорта в Терновке некий влиятельный пензяк летал в Москву и проводил переговоры со столичными генералами: дескать, нельзя ли забрать из Каменки многослойные бетонные плиты, ведь аэродром-то бесхозный.
На что ему будто бы ответили: «Нет, родной, ты эти бетонные плиты не трогай. Потому что таких аэродромов, как этот, в России осталось мало. Придёт время – он нам ещё понадобится»..."

http://www.ym-penza.ru/index.php?opt...ane&Itemid=233

----------


## Djoker

> *В Саратовской области завершается второй этап реконструкции военного аэродрома Энгельс*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Второй этап реконструкции военного аэродрома Энгельс в Саратовской области завершает Приволжское главное управление Спецстроя России. Общая строительная готовность объекта – 97 %. 
> 
> В ходе реконструкции строительными бригадами был выполнен большой объем работ. Демонтировано порядка 500 тысяч кв. метров существующих покрытий. Реконструированы рулежные дорожки с укрепленными обочинами, групповые места стоянки для нескольких десятков самолетов. Завершено строительство газовочной площадки и девиационного круга. Реконструирована водосточно-дренажная сеть аэродрома общей протяженностью свыше 18 тысяч метров. Обустроены кабельные переходы для линий электроснабжения и связи, а также закладных конструкций для мачт освещения. 
> ...


В Саратовской области завершается второй этап реконструкции военного аэродрома Энгельс - Главное управление №5

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 14 ноя - РИА Новости. Эскадрилья новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С усилит истребительный авиационный полк на северо-западе России, заявил в понедельник начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа Игорь Мугинов.

"Летный и инженерно-технический состав истребительного авиационного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО) завершил прием первой партии многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С на заводе-изготовителе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. В настоящее время пилоты готовятся совершить перелет на один из аэродромов постоянного базирования в Республику Карелия, а инженерно-технический состав приступил к приему второй партии истребителей", - сказал Мугинов.

----------


## KURYER

Экипажи истребителей Су-30СМ в Забайкалье выполнили полёты на максимальную продолжительность и дальность



> Экипажи самолётов Су-30СМ истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, отработали выполнение максимально допустимых по времени и дальности полётов.
> Каждый экипаж провёл в воздухе более 3,5 часов. В общей сложности в ходе учебно-тренировочных полётов истребители преодолели расстояние около 45 тысяч километров.
> Полёты совершались смешанными экипажами, состоящими из опытных и молодых летчиков. В ходе полётов экипажи выполняли задачи при различных погодных условиях, ландшафте местности и расположении запасных аэродромов. Все действия лётчиков контролировались центром управления полётов.
> Отработка предельно длительных полётов позволяет экипажам истребителей Су-30СМ получить навыки максимально дальних перелётов.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

Опять А-100 обделили вниманием...



Оригинал:
https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5755/3...1d311749_o.jpg
ОАК :: ТАНТК им Г.М. Бериева будет оказана господдержка

----------


## Djoker

Норвегия







Norske jagerfly fulgte Russisk «Eight-pack»: - Passerte Norge med stor og uvanlig bombeflyflåte - Dagbladet

Сентябрьские фотки





Russiske fly i stand til å frakte atomvåpen fløy langs norskekysten i går - Dagbladet

----------


## ZHeN

специально облетают европу с кузькиной матерью

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 18 ноя - РИА Новости. Удар крылатыми ракетами Х-101 по позициям боевиков в Сирии производился с модернизированных стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту- 95МС, что подтверждает успех программы по модернизации самолетов данного типа, заявил РИА Новости член экспертного совета коллегии ВПК, главный редактор журнала "Арсенал отечества" Виктор Мураховский.

Так он прокомментировал опубликованную накануне Минобороны РФ видеозапись нанесения ударов крылатыми ракетами по террористам в Сирии с самолетов дальней авиации ВКС России.

"Как известно, самолеты Ту-95МС в настоящее время проходят модернизацию, значительное их количество уже модернизировано. Одним из элементов этой модернизации является возможность применения новейшей крылатой ракеты большой дальности Х-101 и ее модификации с ядерной боевой частью. Нанесенный по террористам в Сирии удар подтверждает, что процесс продолжается, и до 2020 года, полагаю, все Ту-95МС пройдут модернизацию", - сказал Мураховский.

Он добавил, что на сегодняшний день крылатая ракета Х-101 может применяться лишь со стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160 и модернизированных Ту-95, однако в дальнейшем это оружие может быть использовано и на Перспективном Авиационном комплексе дальней Авиации (ПАК ДА).

"Ракета Х-101 - это новая, исключительно российская разработка. Я думаю, ей предстоит долгая служба, поскольку там использованы самые современные технологии, в том числе по наведению ракеты. На видео, опубликованном Минобороны, мы могли убедиться в ее исключительной точности - ракета, пролетевшая несколько тысяч километров, попала прямо в цель", - подчеркнул эксперт.

При этом он отметил, что основным оружием ПАК ДА в перспективе должна стать новейшая гиперзвуковая ракета, в которой будут использованы отличные от Х-101 принципы движения, маневрирования и управления.

----------


## Fencer

Суд обязал «Антонова» выплатить Минобороны России 180 миллионов рублей https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/21/antonov_sud/

----------


## KURYER

ВМФ до конца года получит шесть Су-30СМ, два Ил-38 и 10 вертолетов



> Морская авиация ВМФ РФ получит почти два десятка самолетов и вертолетов в ноябре-декабре 2016 года, сообщает Звезда со ссылкой заявление главкома ВМФ адмирала Владимира Королева на заседании военного совета по итогам года.  
> Он отметил, что среди поступающей техники - шесть Су-30 и два Ил-38, а также 10 вертолетов различной модификации.

----------


## KURYER

> *Panda-9*, а что там с аэродромом Чкаловск? Его же вроде сдали в конце 2015 г., известно ли по каким причинам базирование до сих пор в Черняховске?


А вот и ответ, что с Чкаловском:



> Как стало известно, президент Владимир Путин принял решение упразднить подведомственное Минобороны Федеральное агентство по специальному строительству (Спецстрой). Поводом для ликвидации стали многочисленные претензии заказчиков и органов власти к срокам исполнения работ и финансовой дисциплине подведомственных агентству ФГУПов. Все функции по строительству объектов, обеспечивающих обороноспособность страны, будут замкнуты напрямую на Минобороны, которому достанутся активы агентства. Новая конфигурация должна заработать в середине 2017 года.


Продолжение в ИСТОЧНИКЕ

----------


## Pilot

Специалисты ЗВО приняли вторую партию новейших истребителей Су-35С, которые будут базироваться в Карелии



Москва. 24 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летный и инженерно-технический состав истребительного авиационного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО) завершил прием второй партии многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С на заводе-изготовителе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, сообщил в четверг "Интерфаксу-АВН" представитель ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"В настоящее время пилоты готовятся совершить перелет на один из аэродромов постоянного базирования в Республику Карелия. Прибытие самолетов ожидается в первых числах декабря. Самолеты совершат перелет на дальность более 8 тысяч километров с двумя дозаправками на оперативных аэродромах", - уточнил он.

По данным пресс-службы, многоцелевые сверхманевренные истребители поколения "4++" Су-35 разработки компании "Сухой" оснащены передовой информационно-управляющей системой и радиолокационной станцией "Ирбис", на них установлены новые двигатели АЛ-41Ф1С с управляемым вектором тяги.

Эти истребители способны выполнять задачи на сверхзвуковых скоростях с числом Маха около 1,5 на высоте более 15 тыс. метров.

Су-35 вооружены 30-мм встроенной пушкой ГШ-301 со скорострельностью 1500 выстрелов в минуту. Они способны нести управляемые ракеты класса "воздух-воздух", противокорабельные и противолодочные ракеты класса "воздух-поверхность", а также корректируемые авиабомбы.

Система дозаправки топливом в воздухе, радиосистемы дальней навигации и усовершенствованная система жизнеобеспечения позволяют истребителям выполнять задачи на большом удалении от аэродромов базирования.

Ранее летчики прошли переподготовку в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава в Липецке

----------


## KURYER

ШТУРМОВОМУ АВИАПОЛКУ ВВО В ЗАБАЙКАЛЬЕ ВРУЧИЛИ БОЕВОЕ ЗНАМЯ НОВОГО ОБРАЗЦА



> Отдельному штурмовому авиационному полку Восточного военного округа, дислоцированному в Забайкальском крае, было вручено боевое знамя нового образца.
> В торжественной обстановке командующий 11 армии Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны вручил командиру авиаполка боевое знамя.
> На вооружении данного авиаполка состоят штурмовики Су-25, которые регулярно выполняют учебно-боевые задачи. Экипажи постоянно принимают участие в масштабных учениях, в ходе которых производят бомбометания и боевые пуски ракет.
> Также в состав штурмового авиаполка входит знаменитая авиационная эскадрилья "Монгольский Арат", сохраняющая свои традиции с Великой Отечественной войны.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 25 ноя - РИА Новости. Летчики штурмовиков Су-25 и Су-25СМ Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в 2016 учебном году совершили около 9 тысяч учебно-тренировочных вылетов и провели в небе свыше 8 тысяч часов, сообщила в пятницу пресс-служба ЮВО.

Пилоты штурмовой авиации ЮВО, дислоцированной в Ставропольском крае, завершили программу летной подготовки за 2016 учебный год на модернизированных самолетах Су-25 и Су-25СМ.

"В общей сложности за учебный год пилоты штурмовой авиации ЮВО совершили около 9 тысяч учебно-тренировочных вылетов, провели в небе свыше 8 тысяч часов. По сравнению с предыдущим годом налет часов на 20% больше", - сказано в сообщении.

Отмечается, что летчики отработали практические задачи по обеспечению прикрытия государственной границы, совершенствовали навыки воздушного маневрирования, совершили полеты на максимальную дальность, на разных высотах и в различных погодных условиях днем и ночью. В учебных воздушных боях пилоты отработали технику сложного и высшего пилотажа. Основной упор в выполнении пилотажных элементов делался на умении применять их в условиях реального воздушного боя.

Кроме того, сообщается, что штурмовая авиация ЮВО выполнила учебно-боевые задачи в ходе совместных действий с подразделениями армейской авиации и в ходе летно-тактических учений.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

В России начались испытания гиперзвуковой ракеты для Дальней авиации



> В России начались испытания гиперзвуковой ракеты для Дальней авиации. Перспективное вооружение испытывается со сверхзвуковых бомбардировщиков Ту-22М. Об этом сообщил источник в военном ведомстве. Новые ракеты, развивающие скорость, в 5-6 раз превышающую скорость звука, могут использоваться для поражения наземных целей и боевых кораблей противника.
> По словам источника, испытания перспективного вооружения продлятся еще несколько лет, а принятия новых ракет на вооружение Дальней авиации стоит ждать в районе 2020-2021 годов. «Эта разработка идет в рамках большой программы создания гиперзвуковых аппаратов для воздушно-космических сил, флота и стратегических ядерных сил. Некоторые образцы уже доведены до серии, что-то еще только на стадии исследований», — сказал он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Причиной посадки истребителя МиГ-31 стало срабатывание сигнализации двигателя - пресс-служба ЦВО



> Истребитель-перехватчик "МиГ-31" Центрального военного округа выполнил успешную посадку на аэродром базирования при сработавшей сигнализации нестабильной работы одного из двигателей, сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.
>        "1 декабря во время выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета на истребителе "МиГ-31" Центрального военного округа сработала сигнализация нестабильной работы одного из двигателей. Экипаж перевел двигатель в режим малого газа и произвел посадку в штатном режиме на аэродроме базирования", - говорится в сообщении.
>        По информации пресс-службы, в настоящий момент специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы проводят комплексную проверку работы всех систем управления самолета.


И вчера (совпало что-ли??) выложили это: http://russianplanes.net/id201512

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> И вчера (совпало что-ли??) выложили это: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Там же фото датировано мартом 2016 г.

----------


## Pilot

ПЕРМЬ, 1 декабря. /ТАСС/. Второй за день истребитель МиГ-31 успешно приземлился на аэродроме в Перми. В данном случае у самолета сработал датчик снижения давления в тормозной системе, сообщил ТАСС источник в экстренных службах региона.

"МиГ-31, у которого сработал датчик в тормозной системе, совершил посадку в штатном режиме на аэродроме в Перми", - сказал источник.

Ранее источник в экстренных службах региона сообщил, что во время полета у истребителя МиГ-31 зафиксировано внештатное срабатывание датчика давления тормозной системы. Самолет совершал плановый перелет из Новосибирска в Пермь.

Это уже вторая внештатная ситуация с истребителями в Пермском крае 1 декабря. Сегодня утром Минобороны сообщило, что МиГ-31 совершил посадку на аэродроме в Перми из-за нестабильной работы одного из двигателей. По данным военного ведомства, сработала сигнализация нестабильной работы одного из двигателей. Сейчас специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы аэродрома проводят комплексную проверку работы всех систем управления самолета.

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 1 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Смертник подорвался в машине на территорию базы миссии ООН в аэропорту Гао (Мали), сообщает миссия ООН по стабилизации в Мали (MANUSMA).

"Террорист-смертник проехал на территорию аэропорта на машине, груженой взрывчаткой, и подорвал себя. Других жертв в результате теракта, по предварительным данным, нет", - сказали в миссии.

В свою очередь источник в миссии сообщил "Интерфаксу", что в результате нападения серьезно поврежден российский вертолет, работающий по контракту с ООН.

"Одновременно несколько воздушных судов получили повреждения, среди них есть и пассажирский вертолет, зарегистрированный в России, который выполнял миссию по контракту с ООН. Он практически полностью уничтожен", - сказал источник.

Он сообщил, что в момент взрыва российских пилотов вертолета на месте не было."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/539484

----------


## Pilot

Скорее всего это Ю-тейр, а не ВВС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

НАРами по "Кузнецову" и информация про то, что в Сирии Ка-52 оторвали хвост... :)




Фоторепортаж: 
Кубань 24 - Смотр новых вертолетов в Кореновске

----------


## алтын

номера заретушировали. :Confused:  



ещё два Су-35С ожидается до конца года , а всего 10 будет 

http://karelinform.ru/news/politics/...#ixzz4S4udi0dv

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=алтын;144036]номера заретушировали. :Confused:  



Карельские красавицы встретили их хлебом и солью, состоялся торжественный митинг...

P.S. Красавицам не позавидуешь. Вдруг проговорятся возле домашнего очага... :Smile:

----------


## Pavel88

Считай, 8 уже есть. Просто 4 первых пока в Сирии послужат.

----------


## Pavel88

А вообще - приятно спустя 5 лет отмотать форум назад и посмотреть, как ТОГДА некоторые местные гуру, посмеиваясь, уверяли, что никаких Су-35С не будет (да и вообще ничего не будет - армии хана, Табуреткин все продал и т. д.) Как низвергали с высоты своего гения проклятия на "ура-патриотов", которые "берут инфу из газет и телека". 
А теперь с удовольствием можно постить фоточки и видео с 35-ми и наслаждаться. Молодцы. Вас же просто не так поняли, верно? Вы всегда верили и надеялись...

P. S. Уважаемому Nazarу - "Как там насчет 50 Су-35 к концу пятилетки?" Второй контракт еще на полсотни не жмет?

----------


## KURYER

> номера заретушировали.


Звезда пошла другим путём. Два раза 54 посадила 
http://mp4zvezda.cdnvideo.ru/mp4/xmm...5447x1k700.mp4

----------


## OKA

"Миротворческая эскадрилья ЗВО приступила к плановым учебно-тренировочным полетам

Летчики эскадрильи Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированной в Ленинградской области, приступили к первым плановым учебно-тренировочным полетам. В течение зимнего периода обучения они пройдут курс боевой подготовки в соответствии со всеми требованиями, предъявляемыми к миротворческому контингенту.

Экипажам вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-24 предстоит выполнить более 100 задач, среди которых – сопровождение и прикрытие наземных гуманитарных колон, полеты в сложных метеоусловиях на незнакомой местности, на малых и предельно малых высотах, посадки и эвакуация с неподготовленных площадок.

Кроме того, пилоты будут тренироваться в перевозке гуманитарных грузов, патрулировании и ведении воздушной и наземной разведки местности, выполнении поисково-спасательных задач.

При подготовке летчиков командование эскадрильи применяет богатый опыт участия в миротворческих операциях. Вся авиационная техника эскадрильи оборудована по стандартам ООН и имеет соответствующую окраску.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Миротворческая эскадрилья ЗВО приступила к плановым учебно-тренировочным полетам : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 9 дек - РИА Новости. Два многоцелевых вертолета Ми-35 и три военно- транспортных машины Ми-8МТВ-5 поступили на вооружение авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), сообщил журналистам в пятницу начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Два ударных многоцелевых вертолета Ми-35 поступили на базу армейской авиации Западного военного округа в Псковской области. Еще три боевых машины Ми-8МТВ- 5 прибыли на одну из баз, которая дислоцируется в Ленинградской области", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Djoker

> *Снова в небе очередной модернизированный самолет А-50У для ВКС России.*
> 
> 7 декабря 2016 года, на заводском аэродроме ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева, выполнен облет очередного серийно модернизированного самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У (№41) для ВКС России. Кроме бортового номера эта машина получила собственное имя "Таганрог". Это четвертый модернизированный самолет А-50У для Министерства обороны России. Модернизация самолетов А-50 в вариант А-50У ведется ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева совместно с Концерном радиостроения "Вега".
> 
> Работа по модернизации стоящих на вооружении ВКС России самолетов А-50 будет продолжена.




  

http://www.beriev.com/rus/core.html
ОАК :: Снова в небе очередной модернизированный самолет А-50У для ВКС России

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

> Ночные охотники и терминаторы-невидимки в небе Ленинградской области. Вертолётчики Западного военного округа отработали пилотирование своих боевых машин в полной темноте. Взлетали, выключив приборы освещения и даже бортовые огни. В таком режиме после заката вертолёты становятся практически невидимыми в ночном небе. В тренировке участвовали Ми-8 в ударной версии "Терминатор" и Ми-28 - его ещё называют "Ночной охотник". Всего два десятка машин. Пилоты управляли ими в специальных очках ночного видения, а также использовали данные радиоэлектронной разведки. Задача учений - максимально скрытое перемещение к объектам условного противника на минимальных высотах и нанесение массированного авиаудара. Всё прошло удачно.


"

----------


## KURYER

Летчики авиаполка в Карелии приступили к первым полетам на новейших истребителях Су-35



> Пилоты авиационного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированного в Карелии, начали учебно-тренировочные полеты на истребителях Су-35, поступивших на вооружение ВВС округа, сообщил представитель ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.
>        "В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов пилоты выполнили элементы сложного пилотажа, пилотирования боевого самолета на предельно малых и максимально допустимых высотах, отработали элементы ведения учебного воздушного боя на сверхзвуковых скоростях", - уточнил он.
>        "Полеты истребительной авиации округа носили плановый характер и проведены в рамках подготовки к заступлению на боевое дежурство", - отметил И.Мугинов.

----------


## OKA

"RF-78653. Техничка для файтеров          mil_avia



    Вчера вечером, следом за прибытием в регион Су-30СМ 70 СИНИЙ в сопровождении двух Су-27 .

    Зашифровался как XZZ210R | Mode-S code 1F333D / Ил-76МД-90А RF-78653 Ивановский борт  "Виктор Ливанов" 
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация  "



Сопровождался французскими "Миражами" 

RF-78653. Техничка для файтеров - Дневник пришельца

----------


## Polikarpoff

_ВКС России захотели получить 700 истребителей

Численность истребительной авиации военно-воздушных сил ВКС России в перспективе должна составить не менее 700 самолетов в составе строевых полков, без учета машин, находящихся на хранении. Об этом корреспонденту «Ленты.ру» сообщил источник в военном ведомстве. Основу парка при этом будут составлять истребители ОКБ Сухого производства Комсомольского-на-Амуре и Иркутского авиазаводов.

«Этот показатель достижим к 2025 году. Истребители будут составлять около 40 процентов от общей численности самолетного парка ВВС, остальное — ударные — штурмовики и бомбардировщики, а так же разведывательные, транспортные, учебные и специальные машины», — уточнил собеседник редакции.

По его словам, из этого числа около 450 машин — это истребители ОКБ Сухого. «Су-30, Су-35, некоторое количество модернизированных Су-27 еще будет оставаться, кроме того, будут в строевых частях машины пятого поколения. Остальное — модернизированные МиГ-31, МиГ-29 и новые МиГ-35», — сказал специалист. Он отметил, что общая численность боеготовых истребителей в составе ВВС должна возрасти более чем на треть.

В настоящее время, по разным данным, ВВС России располагают примерно 500 истребителями разных типов._
https://lenta.ru/news/2016/12/15/fighters/

Хорошо бы конечно. Интересно, "морячков" сюда включили?

----------


## алтын

Летчики Липецкого авиацентра отрабатывают учебно-тренировочные полеты. Тренировка хотя и плановая, но от этого не менее сложная и зрелищная.

----------


## Антоха

вот так новость! Звезда сообщает, что 14 ИАП готовят пересадить с МиГ-29СМТ на Су-30СМ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb-YfbBQrJY

Курские летчики осваивают новые многоцелевые Су-30СМ. Пилоты проходят переподготовку в Липецком авиацентре. Им предстоит изучить тактико-технические характеристики боевых машин и пройти специальный курс тренировок на наземных тренажерах.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> вот так новость! Звезда сообщает, что 14 ИАП готовят пересадить с МиГ-29СМТ на Су-30СМ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb-YfbBQrJY
> 
> Курские летчики осваивают новые многоцелевые Су-30СМ. Пилоты проходят переподготовку в Липецком авиацентре. Им предстоит изучить тактико-технические характеристики боевых машин и пройти специальный курс тренировок на наземных тренажерах.


Так давно уже в ветке по Су-30 говорили. Вопрос только, куда СМТ денут

----------


## Антоха

> Так давно уже в ветке по Су-30 говорили. Вопрос только, куда СМТ денут


хороший вопрос, учитывая разговоры о том, что их готовятся модернизировать во время первого ремонта до стандарта СМТ2

----------


## Polikarpoff

> их готовятся модернизировать во время первого ремонта до стандарта СМТ2


А в чем отличие заключается? В свое время у Гордона 918 и 777 обозначались как СМТ2, но речь то явно не о такой модернизации (ну и 777 фактически аналогичен алжирцу). До уровня 9.19Р или что повыше?

----------


## Антоха

> А в чем отличие заключается? В свое время у Гордона 918 и 777 обозначались как СМТ2, но речь то явно не о такой модернизации (ну и 777 фактически аналогичен алжирцу). До уровня 9.19Р или что повыше?


речь шла о модернизации до уровня 9.19Р. о программах выше 9.19Р я не слышал. Неофициально говорили о том, что тема развития МиГ-29 для ВВС России закрыта и все работы направлены на МиГ-35.

----------


## Polikarpoff

На тогда, вполне возможно,  разобьют имеющиеся СМТ/УБМ на два полноценных полка

----------


## KURYER

> На тогда, вполне возможно,  разобьют имеющиеся СМТ/УБМ на два полноценных полка


А что сербам планируется передавать? Что-то бывшее миллеровское?

----------


## Pilot

Сербам, вроде, 9-13 из наличия с легкой модернизацией

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Прогноз от BMPD:



> Говоря о современном состоянии истребительного парка Вооруженных Сил России, включая и ВКС, и Морскую авиацию ВМФ, следует указать, что сейчас, по известным данным, в его составе имеется 246 новых истребителей со сроком службы менее 10 лет (58 Су-35С, 79 Су-30СМ, 20 Су-30М2, 12 Су-27СМ3, 44 МиГ-29СМТ, десять МиГ-29УБ, 23 МиГ-29КР/КУБР) и около 440 старых истребителей, включая модернизированные (ориентировочно около 180 Су-27, 20 Су-33, 120 МиГ-29, 120 МиГ-31).
> 
> Из этого числа непосредственно к ВКС (без учета Морской авиации ВМФ и 45-й армии ВВС и ПВО) можно отнести 210 новых истребителей (58 Су-35С, 66 Су-30СМ, 20 Су-30М2, 12 Су-27СМ3, 44 МиГ-29СМТ, десять МиГ-29УБ) и 370 старых истребителей, включая модернизированные (ориентировочно около 160 Су-27, 120 МиГ-29, 90 МиГ-31), причем практически все "старые" МиГ-29 (за исключением авиагруппы в Армении) используются уже в учебных целях либо прекращены эксплуатацией.
> 
> При сохранении нынешней оргструктуры ВКС (без новых передач их частей и соединений в состав ВМФ) цифра в 700 истребителей выглядит вполне достижимой для ВКС России к 2025 году, хотя она потребует поддержания поставок в войска истребителей Су-35С и Су-30СМ темпом в среднем суммарно 25-30 самолетов в год в период 2021-2025 годов. Что касается истребителей пятого поколения Т-50, то можно ожидать выпуска только относительно небольших серийных партий этих истребителей в период 2021-2025 годов, и что действительно "массовое" серийное производство и поставки в строевые части Т-50 начнется уже в облике "второго этапа" в период после 2025 года.
> Таким образом, по оптимистическому сценарию, истребительный парк ВКС России в 2025 году может насчитывать до 480-500 истребителей новой постройки со сроком службы менее 20 лет (ориентировочно около 50 Т-50С, 150-170 Су-35С, 150-170 Су-30СМ, 30 Су-27СМ3/Су-30М2, 50 МиГ-29СМТ/УБ, 36 МиГ-35) и до 210 модернизированных истребителей старых типов (до 90 Су-27СМ/СМ3, 120 МиГ-31БМ/БСМ).


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

В Якутии самолет Ил-18 совершил аварийную посадку в Булунском районе в 30 км от аэродрома Тикси. 16 человек получили тяжелые травмы, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в понедельник в Министерстве обороны России.

"В результате происшествия все пассажиры и члены экипажа живы. 16 человек получили тяжелые травмы. Вертолетами поисково-спасательной службы все они эвакуированы в лечебные учреждения Тикси", - сказали в военном ведомстве. Всего в больницу Тикси доставлены 32 военнослужащих, уточнили в Минобороны. Ранее сообщалось о 30 погибших.

По данным Минобороны РФ, на борту Ил-18 находилось 32 пассажира и семь членов экипажа. "Самолет выполнял плановый перелет с аэродрома Канск", - отметили в военном ведомстве.

Около 100 военнослужащих и два вертолета Ми-8 работают на месте аварийной посадки самолета Ил-18, сообщил ТАСС источник в экстренных службах региона.

Военные следователи выехали к месту крушения самолета в Якутии, сообщил источник в правоохранительных органах. По факту инцидента будет начата доследственная проверка.

Подробнее: NEWSru.com :: В Якутии самолет Ил-18 совершил аварийную посадку: есть пострадавшие

----------


## Pilot

В качестве возможных причин аварии назывались сильный боковой ветер, неполадки в топливной системе воздушного судна.

Официальный представитель Минздрава России Олег Салагай ранее сообщил, что в Центральную районную больницу Тикси доставлены 34 человека, состояние шести из них оценивается как крайне тяжелое, 28 - как тяжелое.

Самолет Ил-18 после крушения, по предварительным данным, развалился на три части, возгорания не было, сообщил РИА Новости источник в силовых структурах.

----------


## Pilot

ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 19 дек - РИА Новости. Экипажи Су-24М и МиГ-31БМ с трех авиабаз Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), дислоцированных в Пермском, Красноярском краях и Челябинской области, успешно провели воздушные маневры с дозаправкой топливом в небе над Уралом, сообщил журналистам помощник командующего войсками ЦВО полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Экипажи Су-24М и МиГ-31БМ провели маневры с дозаправкой в воздухе над Уралом. Летающие танкеры Ил-78 ВКС России в несколько раз повысили время пребывания в воздухе и дальность действия истребителей-перехватчиков и фронтовых бомбардировщиков. Дозаправка выполнялась в горизонтальном полете и в развороте как поодиночке, так и в составе пар, когда танкер обеспечивал одновременно два самолета", - отметил Рощупкин.

По его словам, в воздушных маневрах задействованы более 20 самолетов и около 50 военных летчиков.

"Дозаправка в воздухе является одним из самых сложных видов летной подготовки. Пилоты на высоте около 5 тысяч метров при скорости 550 километров в час должны приблизиться к топливозаправщику на расстояние 10-15 метров, выпущенной штангой установить контакт с конусом-датчиком и выдержать дистанцию до полной перекачки керосина. На земле полеты обеспечивали более 300 человек", - добавил он.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Экипажи Су-24М и МиГ-31БМ


01ДЗ то же летали.

----------


## алтын

> ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 19 дек - РИА Новости. Экипажи Су-24М и МиГ-31БМ с трех авиабаз Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), дислоцированных в Пермском, Красноярском краях и Челябинской области, успешно провели воздушные маневры с дозаправкой топливом в небе над Уралом, сообщил журналистам помощник командующего войсками ЦВО полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.
> 
> "Экипажи Су-24М и МиГ-31БМ провели маневры с дозаправкой в воздухе над Уралом. Летающие танкеры Ил-78 ВКС России в несколько раз повысили время пребывания в воздухе и дальность действия истребителей-перехватчиков и фронтовых бомбардировщиков. Дозаправка выполнялась в горизонтальном полете и в развороте как поодиночке, так и в составе пар, когда танкер обеспечивал одновременно два самолета", - отметил Рощупкин.
> 
> По его словам, в воздушных маневрах задействованы более 20 самолетов и около 50 военных летчиков.
> 
> "Дозаправка в воздухе является одним из самых сложных видов летной подготовки. Пилоты на высоте около 5 тысяч метров при скорости 550 километров в час должны приблизиться к топливозаправщику на расстояние 10-15 метров, выпущенной штангой установить контакт с конусом-датчиком и выдержать дистанцию до полной перекачки керосина. На земле полеты обеспечивали более 300 человек", - добавил он.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 20 декабря. /ТАСС/. Воздушно-космические войска России получат до 2020 года более 900 новых самолетов и вертолетов.

Об этом заявил начальник Главного штаба - первый заместитель главкома ВКС генерал-лейтенант Павел Кураченко.

"В соответствии с госпрограммой вооружения до 2020 года планируется поставить в Воздушно-космические силы более 900 новых и модернизированных самолетов и вертолетов, а также выполнить ремонт более 900 летательных аппаратов", - сказал он.

Для зенитных ракетных войск до 2020 года планируется закупить более 140 зенитных ракетных систем и боевых машин, а для радиотехнических войск - более 600 новых образцов радиолокационных станций и комплексов.

"На первом этапе до 2018 года планируется нарастить группировки Воздушно-космических сил на стратегических направлениях и завершить перевод авиации на структуру "дивизия - полк", создать замкнутое радиолокационное поле наземной группировки СПРН, начать развертывание элементов системы противодействия космическим системам, оснащенным оружием на новых физических принципах", - подчеркнул Кураченко.

Также, по его словам, ВКС планируют ввести в строй около десяти новых спутников и построить пять радиолокационных станций для предупреждения о ракетном нападении. "В рамках совершенствования системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (СПРН) до 2020 года запланировано строительство пяти радиолокационных станций высокой заводской готовности "Воронеж" и ввод в строй около 10 новых космических аппаратов единой космической системы обнаружения стартов и боевого управления", - сказал он. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - ВКС России получат до 2020 году более 900 новых самолетов и вертолетов


"Москва. 20 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ВКС РФ планируют до конца 2021 года реконструировать не менее четырех аэродромов в Арктике, сообщил начальник Главного штаба - первый заместитель главкома Воздушно- космических сил (ВКС) России генерал-лейтенант Павел Кураченко.
       "В дальнейшем приоритет будет отдан аэродромам в арктической зоне РФ. До конца 2021 года будут выполнены работы по реконструкции. аэродромов Украинка, Воркута, Тикси, Анадырь", - сказал П.Кураченко.
       По его словам, до конца 2016 года планируется завершить реконструкцию и строительство девяти аэродромов, в том числе, Чкаловского, Ахтубинска, Миллерово и других."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=436110

----------


## OKA

"Москва, 21 Декабря 2016, 17:08 — REGNUM  Прошедшие в октябре 2016 года в Сербии совместные лётно-тактические учения «БАРС» (Братство авиаторов России и Сербии) необходимо сделать ежегодными. Об этом сегодня, 21 декабря, заявил министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу на неформальной встрече с председателем правительства Сербии Александром Вучичем, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

«Братство авиаторов России и Сербии — хорошее название, оно должно закрепиться и мы должны сделать эти учения ежегодными», — сказал Шойгу.

По его словам, также полезно прошли совместные трёхсторонние тактические учения «Славянское братство — 2016» с участием Белоруссии.

«У нас идет хорошая работа по проведению совместных учений, и мы предполагаем развивать эту практику. В ближайшее время мы обменяемся утверждёнными планами на 2017 год и, конечно, не можем не вспомнить участие сербской команды в Армейских международных играх-2016, где вы показали довольно неплохие результаты», — добавил Шойгу.

Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, совместное российско-сербское летно-тактическое учение «БАРС-2016» проходило в Сербии в октябре. В учении «БАРС-2016» примали участие совместные экипажи России и Сербии на самолетах МиГ-29 и вертолетах Ми-8. В нем были задействованы порядка 10 единиц авиационной техники Военно-воздушных сил и войск ПВО Сербии."


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2220472.html 


Министр обороны России встретился в Москве с премьер-министром Сербии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Москва. 22 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Около 340 тысяч часов налетали летчики Воздушно-космических сил в этом году, сообщил главком ВКС генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"В этом году Военно-воздушные силы выполнили налет как никогда - 340 тысяч часов. Это огромный объем работы, это налет на одного летчика не менее 120 часов", - сказал В.Бондарев в четверг.

По его словам, в течение года было проведено порядка 200 мероприятий по боевой подготовке в войсках.

Кроме того, ВСК приняли участие в 50 мероприятиях Вооруженных сил. "Это и участие в учениях "Кавказ-2016", внезапные проверки, и, естественно, участие в "Аавиадартсе", - пояснил главком.

----------


## Pilot

ВОРОНЕЖ, 22 декабря. /ТАСС/. Контракт на поставку Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) России установочной партии из двух военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-112В планируется заключить в следующем году, сообщил сегодня журналистам директор программы Ил-112В в ОАО "Ил" Дмитрий Савельев.

"В настоящий момент у нас работы производятся по согласованному с Воронежем графику изготовления, предусматривающему подъем машины не позднее 30 июня 2017 года. В связи с этим в настоящий момент прорабатывается контракт на поставку серийных самолетов, в том числе первые два самолета установочной партии планируется подписать уже в следующем году", - сказал он.

По его словам, потребность ВКС оценивается в 35 таких самолетов. "Но есть также запросы от других государственных структур, там эта цифра доходит до 100 единиц (включая потребность ВКС)", - уточнил Савельев.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 22 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Арктике создаются радиолокационные отделения и пункты наведения авиации, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.

"Министерством обороны в комплексе развиваются арктические территории. Завершены работы на Новосибирских островах, архипелаге Земля Франца-Иосифа и Новая Земля", - заявил С.Шойгу в четверг на расширенном заседании коллегии Минобороны РФ.

По его словам, "продолжается возведение технических позиций радиолокационных отделений и пунктов наведения авиации на островах Земля Александры, Врангеля и мысе Шмидта".


Москва. 22 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские вооруженные силы в 2017 году получат пять модернизированных авиационных комплексов стратегической ракетоносной авиации, сообщил глава Минобороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Обеспечить своевременное размещение и неукоснительное исполнение заданий гособоронказаза 2017 года и выйти на оснащенность Вооруженных сил современным вооружением и техникой в частях постоянной готовности более 60%", - сообщил С.Шойгу в четверг на расширенном заседании коллегии Минобороны РФ.

Говоря о задачах для стратегических ядерных сил, он сказал, что предстоит поставить на боевое дежурство в Ракетных войсках стратегического назначения три ракетных полка, оснащенных современными ракетными комплексами, ввести в боевой состав пять модернизированных авиационных комплексов стратегической авиации.

В Сухопутные войска будут поставлены два бригадных комплекта ракетных комплексов "Искандер-М", а также необходимо будет перевооружить три дивизиона войсковой ПВО на комплексы "Тор-М2", обеспечить поставку 905 современных танков и боевых бронированных машин, сказал С.Шойгу.

В Воздушно-космические силы и авиацию ВМФ предстоит принять 170 новых и модернизированных летательных аппаратов, перевооружить четыре зенитных ракетных полка на систему С-400.

По его словам, состав ВМФ должны пополнить восемь надводных кораблей и девять боевых катеров, береговые войска - четыре ракетных комплекса "Бал" и "Бастион".

Также предстоит принять в эксплуатацию и поставить на боевое дежурство три радиолокационных станции высокой заводской готовности в Енисейске, Орске и Барнауле, осуществить запуск второго космического аппарата Единой космической системы, сказал С.Шойгу.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 22 декабря. /ТАСС/. Российская Дальняя авиация за год выполнила 17 патрульных полетов, в том числе над Атлантикой, Арктикой и Тихим океаном. Об этом сообщил сегодня министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу на итоговой коллегии ведомства, в которой участвует президент России Владимир Путин.

"Самолетами Дальней авиации выполнено 17 полетов на воздушное патрулирование в акваториях Норвежского, Северного, Черного, Японского и Желтого морей, в западную часть Тихого и северо-восточную часть Атлантического океанов, а также в арктическую зону", - сказал Шойгу.

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России исполняется 102 года со дня образования.

В течение 2016 года экипажи дальней авиации выполнили план по налёту и боевому применению на 100%. Общий налёт в соединениях и частях составил более 20 тыс. часов, сообщил, подводя итоги года, командующий дальней авиацией генерал-майор Сергей Кобылаш.

Он отметил, что в текущем году средний налёт на экипаж составил более 120 часов, при этом молодые лётчики налетали более 160 часов.

«На будущий год мы ставим перед собой задачу совершенствовать формы и способы ведения боевых действий, чтобы максимально реализовать возможности, заложенные в авиационную технику, а также повысить мастерство молодого летного состава и натренированность летчиков при выполнении боевого применения авиационных средств поражения», — заявил командующий дальней авиацией.

По его словам, 2016 год был уникальным по многим показателям боевой подготовки.

«Например, по выполнению практических пусков крылатых ракет воздушного базирования. Максимальное количество летного состава самолетов Ту-160 и Ту-95МС получили натренированность по данному виду летной подготовки, включая и молодые экипажи», — отметил генерал-майор Сергей Кобылаш.

Впервые после продолжительного времени экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков выполняли полеты на практическое минирование морских зон. Летный состав Ту-22М3 отработал применение мин в акватории Охотского моря с высоты 3—4 тыс. метров в ходе совместных учений с подразделениями Тихоокеанского флота.

В рамках совместного командно-штабного учения Центрального военного округа и Вооруженных сил Республики Таджикистан экипажи Ту-22М3 впервые выполнили посадки на высокогорный аэродром Гесар (Таджикистан) и практическое бомбометание на полигоне Харб-Майдон.

Кроме того, в текущем году на 10% увеличилось количество полетов экипажей Ту-160 и Ту-95МС на дозаправку в воздухе относительно показателей прошлого года. При этом вылеты на воздушную заправку самолетов Ил-78 увеличились на 20%.

Помимо самолетов дальней авиации экипажи воздушных танкеров выполняли заправку бомбардировщиков и истребителей авиационных частей ВКС и военных округов, а также морской авиации.

«При подготовке к таким полетам экипажи Ту-160 и Ту-95МС выполняли тренажи на земле в ходе проведения занятий «пеший по-летному», после чего совершали полеты парой правым или левым пеленгом в разомкнутом строе, затем в сомкнутом, когда расстояние между самолетами составляло не более 25 метров, сначала днем, а затем и ночью», — сообщил командующий дальней авиацией генерал-майор Сергей Кобылаш.

Он также отметил, что с начала года в центре боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава дальней авиации в Рязани начал функционировать новый тренажерный комплекс самолета Ил-78, в состав которого входят рабочие места командира воздушного судна и его помощника, штурмана экипажа, оператора заправки..."

В Вооруженных Силах России отмечается День дальней авиации ВКС : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын

> 23 декабря 2016 г. дальней авиации России исполнилось 102 года. Она берет свое начало от эскадры воздушных кораблей «Илья Муромец», созданной 23 декабря 1914 года.
> 
> Смотрите наш фоторепортаж о полётах дальних бомбардировщиков в Дягилево
> 
> Фото Александра Мартынова и Андрея Клименко.



102 года Дальней авиации России — Стрижи.РУ 2002-2016

----------


## алтын

Вроде ветки про Авиацию Национальной Гвардии РФ нету? Тогда здесь запощу отрывок телепередачи "Служу Отчизне" про 142-й авиаполк НГ РФ в Моздоке.




пардон за несинхроность звука и картинки.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Враги клевещут:


Этот снимок, сделанный 15 декабря, является олицетворением проблем, с которыми сталкиваются российские ВВС, продолжая наращивать свою мощь спустя 25 лет после распада Советского Союза. Военно-воздушные силы страны в большом количестве получают необходимую новую технику, например, самолеты Су-30СМ, Су-34 и Су-35С, однако авиации до сих пор не хватает хорошо подготовленных и обученных кадров. Особенно заметен дефицит опытных летчиков...
Russia's Military Still has a Long Way to go Before it Catches up to America | The National Interest Blog

На русском яз.:
Российской армии пока еще далеко до американской / Военное дело / ИноСМИ.

----------


## L39aero

Прям про 11 заваленых хорнетов своих они за этот год забыли)))смешные ребята!

----------


## Fencer

> 


Авария двух истребителей Су-27СМ на аэродроме Хотилово: bmpd

----------


## алтын

> На  Новосибирском авиационном заводе представители Восточного военного округа (ВВО) завершили приемку последней в текущем году партии многофункциональных бомбардировщиков Су-34.
> 
> В ходе приемочных мероприятий оформлена необходимая документация, проверены все системы летательных аппаратов,  выполнены ознакомительные полеты.
> 
> Перелет на аэродром постоянного базирования самолетов Су-34 состоится до конца текущей недели.


На Новосибирском авиазаводе завершилась приемка бомбардировщиков Су-34 для Восточного военного округа : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Чкаловскую авиабазу реорганизуют

Вместо 800-й авиационной базы Минобороны России заново сформирует Авиационную дивизию особого назначения

800-я авиационная база (АвБ) 2-го разряда, в авиапарк которой входил разбившийся в Сочи Ту-154Б-2, в следующем году будет реорганизована. На ее базе будет заново создана легендарная Авиационная дивизия особого назначения (АДОН).  

Формирование АДОН на базе 800-й авиационной базы 2-го разряда начнется в начале следующего года.  Базироваться дивизия будет на подмосковном военном аэродроме Чкаловский. Эту информацию «Известиям» официально подтвердили в Минобороны России.

До расформирования в 2010 году самолеты и вертолеты дивизии особого назначения перевозили, а в случае необходимости и эвакуировали советских и российских военнослужащих и гражданских специалистов из горячих точек по всей планете.

По мнению экспертов, новая авиационная часть станет важнейшим логистическим элементом обеспечения военной операции в Сирии, а также расширяющегося российского международного военного сотрудничества. В авиационный парк АДОН войдут турбореактивные Ту-134 и Ту-154, трансконтинентальные Ил-62 и даже раритетные турбовинтовые Ил-18. Все летательные аппараты дивизии прошли специальную доработку. В частности, на них были установлены засекречивающие системы связи и современное радионавигационное оборудование, позволяющее выполнять полеты по международным пассажирским воздушным трассам.

АДОН ведет свою историю от сформированного в 1927 году авиазвена особого назначения. Позже эта воинская часть была переформирована в авиационный отряд, эскадрилью, а затем и полк особого назначения. В 1942 году авиаполк стал бригадой, а затем и дивизией особого назначения. Летчики и штурманы авиационной части помимо перевозки людей и грузов проводили испытания новейших образцов авиационной техники, а также осуществляли уникальные сверхдальние полеты. На ее самолете совершил свой единственный перелет по воздуху (на конференцию в Тегеран) Иосиф Сталин.

После войны летный состав дивизии занимался перевозкой личного состава и грузов по всему земному шару, в том числе в Афганистан, Анголу и Вьетнам. Самолеты и вертолеты дивизии постоянно привлекались для перевозки военно-политического руководства СССР и России, а также обеспечения их визитов в зарубежные страны.

В 2010 году АДОН была расформирована, а на ее базе была сформирована 800-я авиационная база (АвБ) 2-го разряда, куда и были переданы все самолеты и вертолеты особого назначения.

— Дивизию понизили в статусе до обычного авиационного полка, — рассказал военный историк Дмитрий Болтенков. — Был сокращен личный состав, а многие самолеты выведены из эксплуатации и находились на консервации в Чкаловском. Оставшиеся машины преимущественно использовались для перевозки пассажиров и грузов по территории России. Активно за рубеж летали только специально дооборудованные под перевозку министра обороны авиалайнеры.

Но с началом операции в Сирии Ту-154, Ил-18 и Ил-62 с 800-й авиабазы стали постоянными гостями в небе этой страны. Самолеты не только перевозят солдат и офицеров, но и выполняют роль лидеров у перелетающих на авиабазу Хмеймим фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и Су-34 и истребителей Су-30 и Су-35. По данным ресурса FlightRadar24, в месяц самолеты особого назначения выполняют ежемесячно несколько десятков «сирийских» рейсов.  

— Для перевозки обычных военнослужащих с личными вещами и оружием лучше всего подходят обычные гражданские авиалайнеры, — рассказал «Известиям» независимый военный эксперт Антон Лавров. — В отличие от военно-транспортных самолетов в таких машинах больше места для обычных пассажиров и в них удобнее лететь на большие расстояния. Также авиалайнеры более скоростные и на их обслуживание и эксплуатацию требуется меньше ресурсов. Поэтому для перевозки личного состава в Афганистан, Ирак и другие отдаленные районы земного шара страны НАТО и США уже давно активно используют гражданские авиалайнеры.

По словам эксперта, самолеты 800-й авиабазы стали важнейшим логистическим элементом российской операции в Сирии.

— Россия расширяет военное сотрудничество с другими странами мира. Проводится обмен специалистами, ведутся совместные военные учения, — пояснил Антон Лавров. — С учетом необходимости обеспечения сирийской операции ВКС России необходимо расширять возможности по воздушным перевозкам. Поэтому Минобороны России требуется больше пассажирских самолетов и их экипажей, обеспечить которые и должна вновь сформированная АДОН. "

Чкаловскую авиабазу реорганизуют - Известия

----------


## Djoker

> *Успешно завершен этап заводских летных испытаний первого опытного модернизированного самолета Ил-76МД-М*
> 
> Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина успешно завершил заводские летные испытания первого опытного модернизированного тяжелого военнно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-М. По программе предварительных (заводских) испытаний на самолете было выполнено 17 полетов с общим налетом более 110 часов. 
> 
> В 2017 году самолет планируется предъявить на государственные совместные испытания.




Успешно завершен этап заводских летных испытаний... | ОАО «Ил»

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ресурс "Eastern Order of Battle" опубликовал обзор состояния частей и подразделений  российских ВКС по состоянию на конец 2016 г.:
     
Russian Air Force - Today

----------


## Djoker

"

----------


## Avia M

В 2017 году в авиационные части дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России поступят пять модернизированных авиационных комплексов стратегического назначения, сообщает ИА REGNUM со ссылкой на  Минобороны РФ.

В 2016 году в соединения дальней авиации поступили два модернизированных ракетоносца Ту-160 и 2 ракетоносца Ту-95МС.

----------


## Pilot

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 11 янв – РИА Новости. Летчики истребительного полка армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа провели первые в 2017 году полеты с отработкой тактики ведения воздушного боя с самолетами условного противника, сообщил журналистам начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы ВВО Владимир Матвеев.

"Экипажи выполнили комплекс различных элементов боевой подготовки в небе, где особое внимание уделялось технике пилотирования с применением наступательных и оборонительных маневров на разных высотах и в различное время суток. При выполнении задач летных смен экипажи самолетов Су-30М2 и Су-35С в ходе тактического противоборства поочередно проводили тренировки по поиску, обнаружению и уничтожению самолетов условного противника", - сообщил Матвеев.

Учебно-тренировочные полеты проходили над акваторией залива Петра Великого и с привязкой к местности над Амурским заливом.

Приморский истребительный авиационный полк укомплектован многоцелевыми сверхманёвренными истребителями Су-35С, поколения "4++" в марте 2016 года.

----------


## Djoker

> *Более 1500 единиц новейшего вооружения и военной техники поступит в войска ЗВО в 2017 году*
> 
> В 2017 году в соединения и воинские части Западного военного округа (ЗВО) поступит более 1500 образцов новейшего вооружения и военной техники (ВВТ).
> 
> Объединение ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа пополнится истребителями Су-35 и Су-30СМ, фронтовая и армейская авиация — истребителями-бомбардировщиками Су-34, ударными вертолетами Ка-52, Ми-28УБ и Ка-27.


Более 1500 единиц новейшего вооружения и военной техники поступит в войска ЗВО в 2017 году : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Новые Су-34 в ЗВО?

----------


## Fencer

> Новые Су-34 в ЗВО?


А почему бы и нет...

----------


## Антон

> Более 1500 единиц новейшего вооружения и военной техники поступит в войска ЗВО в 2017 году : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
> 
> Новые Су-34 в ЗВО?


Видимо перевооружат Хурбу и дадут например в Мончегорск.

----------


## Сергей72

> Видимо перевооружат Хурбу и дадут например в Мончегорск.


Собирались года три назад, а сейчас Мончегорск к ЗВО не относится.

----------


## Djoker

Мариновка - ЮВО?
Развернут третью эскадрилью в Воронеже?

----------


## ОБУ

Ещё Липецк есть...

----------


## Djoker

И опять А-100 обделили вниманием...



 

http://don24.ru/publications/18185
ОАК :: ТАНТК передал МЧС России первый серийный самолет Бе-200ЧС

----------


## L39aero

а про аэ разведчиков в шаталово не забыли?))

----------


## ОБУ

Бомберов ещё не всех поменяли, в ЦВО конь не валялся

----------


## L39aero

Бомберы ЦВО,судя по-всему, будут донашивать гефесты до упора!но в общем к 20 году,чуть не успевается с разведчиками,там в Варфоломеевке тоже конь не валялся.

----------


## F74

> Бомберы ЦВО,судя по-всему, будут донашивать гефесты до упора!но в общем к 20 году,чуть не успевается с разведчиками,там в Варфоломеевке тоже конь не валялся.


Мариновка гефесты донашивает- не рискуют южное направление оставить на "эпохальный" Т-10В. Вовсю дорабатывают "нулевые" Су-24М.

----------


## ZHeN

эпохальный Т-10В без радиомодема и тепловизора ;)

----------


## L39aero

Без чего???

----------


## F74

> Без чего???


Да, вроде, по-русски написано- без аппаратуры автоматического передачи координат целеуказания и без тепловизионного канала оптической прицельной системы.

----------


## L39aero

Ударьте того кто вам это сказал)))

----------


## F74

> Ударьте того кто вам это сказал)))


Зачем бить? Тепловизионный канал появится? Или аппаратура волшебным образом сопряжется с сухопутчиками?

----------


## PPV

Сегодня ночь срывания покровов в исполнении адептов "Гефеста" ...

----------


## F74

> Сегодня ночь срывания покровов в исполнении адептов "Гефеста" ...


А при чем тут адепты? Если самолет, разработанный на 10 лет позже, не показывает серьезных преимуществ в точности применения АСП, а в реальных боевых действиях проигрывает (не надо про то, что условия специфичные), то что говорить.

----------


## L39aero

Я посмотрю как вы бы пели если бы его не было!!!будет модернизация, там и примочки появятся! пока и без них задачи выполняем! опыта применения просто мало было. А с точки зрения пилотирования, машина в разы лучше и по пилотажным характеристикам, так и по свж! тепловизоров у нас в стране производимых ,нормальных, пока нет. как появятся, так и на 34ке материализуются!

----------


## F74

> Я посмотрю как вы бы пели если бы его не было!!!будет модернизация, там и примочки появятся! пока и без них задачи выполняем! опыта применения просто мало было. А с точки зрения пилотирования, машина в разы лучше и по пилотажным характеристикам, так и по свж! тепловизоров у нас в стране производимых ,нормальных, пока нет. как появятся, так и на 34ке материализуются!


Честно говоря, если бы возобновили производство Су-24М (если бы кто-то не порезал стапеля и разрушение кооперации СССР), и модернизацию его СУО, то и не заметили бы :). И объясните убогому- на кой хер фронтовому бомберу выдающиеся пилотажные характеристики?

----------


## L39aero

Если бы у бабушки были....нет СССР,нет той кооперации и уже не будет никогда!на данный момент либо су-34,либо нет фба в принципе!пилотажные характеристики-для построения нормального маневра,не по пределам,а с запасом. Это все равно что сказать нахрена маневренность су-25? Затем же,просто на другой глубине действий! а такие факторы как рэб,разведка,если на су-24(М) это только удары,мр только разведка,а мифический мп еще и РЭБ,то сейчас у нас уже все вместе реализовано,и при модернизации СУО су-24 все бы туда физически не влезло!вот поэтому су-34!это новая платформа на ближайшие лет 30!че хочешь впихивай,место найдется!а су-24 последним через 3-5 лет на прикол!вот и ответ!надо будет,появится и свп,и тпк,надо будет встроенный,надо будет и подвесной!а вот при пилотировании в голове держать чуть ли не 4 самолета с ограничениями на 3 листа,нафиг бы он нужен был этот мамонт

----------


## PPV

> ... то что говорить.


Так я и говорю: где бы мы были, если бы не Панин, великий и ужасный! 
Гефест - наше всё!

----------


## F74

> Так я и говорю: где бы мы были, если бы не Панин, великий и ужасный! 
> Гефест - наше всё!


Сделайте лучше. И покажите. Хохмачи

----------


## F74

> Если бы у бабушки были....нет СССР,нет той кооперации и уже не будет никогда!на данный момент либо су-34,либо нет фба в принципе!пилотажные характеристики-для построения нормального маневра,не по пределам,а с запасом. Это все равно что сказать нахрена маневренность су-25? Затем же,просто на другой глубине действий! а такие факторы как рэб,разведка,если на су-24(М) это только удары,мр только разведка,а мифический мп еще и РЭБ,то сейчас у нас уже все вместе реализовано,и при модернизации СУО су-24 все бы туда физически не влезло!вот поэтому су-34!это новая платформа на ближайшие лет 30!че хочешь впихивай,место найдется!а су-24 последним через 3-5 лет на прикол!вот и ответ!надо будет,появится и свп,и тпк,надо будет встроенный,надо будет и подвесной!а вот при пилотировании в голове держать чуть ли не 4 самолета с ограничениями на 3 листа,нафиг бы он нужен был этот мамонт


И где все это? Контейнеры и прочее. Которое влезать должно. :) Су-24М на прикол- да, его ресурс дружно выбивают в Сирии, да и возраст солидный. 

А вот Ваши инсинуации про построение "нормального маневра"- это что - крены градусов по 70-80? И "ограничения на 3 листа"- так у того же Су-34 их столько же, только они другие.

----------


## L39aero

Гефест это по сути вычислитель и навигационная часть с привязкой,на 34 навигация штатная получше,прицел лучше,только что вычислителя такого нет,но думается не на долго

----------


## F74

> Гефест это по сути вычислитель и навигационная часть с привязкой,на 34 навигация штатная получше,прицел лучше,только что вычислителя такого нет,но думается не на долго


Ну-ну. :) С Заварзиным поговорите, он оба комплекса испытывал. И насчет того, прицел Су-34 получше- Платан подвижный и колбасит до сих пор, нет диапазона А РПО, из-за синтезированной аппертуры имеем слепой сектор перед собой.

----------


## L39aero

Ну да,пусть будет по вашему!я смотрю,вы из разряда руководителей автоваза,семера вон четкий аппарат,весту нафиг выпускать,блажь потребительская про комфорт и прочее!!34 ка это машина созданная как новая платформа с открытой архитектурой,можно что хочешь влепить!собственно контейнеры и лепят!где они?гоз как дойдет так и будут,они в глице сейчас летают.а вот где у су-24 х-31?где х-38?где р-73?в этом и прикол!

----------


## L39aero

Кто вам про колбасит до сих пор рассказывал?понятно что платан не совершенство,кайра тоже не шедевр!

----------


## F74

> Ну да,пусть будет по вашему!я смотрю,вы из разряда руководителей автоваза,семера вон четкий аппарат,весту нафиг выпускать,блажь потребительская про комфорт и прочее!!34 ка это машина созданная как новая платформа с открытой архитектурой,можно что хочешь влепить!собственно контейнеры и лепят!где они?гоз как дойдет так и будут,они в глице сейчас летают.а вот где у су-24 х-31?где х-38?где р-73?в этом и прикол!


Я ведущий программист той самой конторы. Прицельщик. Т-6М(К), 4503, Т-8БМ, Т-10К. И картинки смотреть я умею. :)

Вот только обычно лепят не контейнеры, а откаты. Ничего круче контейнеров постановки помех я не помню (это про работающее).


А вот интересно, откуда Вы, такой всезнающий? ;)

----------


## L39aero

эксплуатант 10в,вот и получается,каждый кулик свое болото хвалит!
     Вспомнилась картинка училищных времен, когда АОшники видят самолет как сплошной клубок проводов, РЭО одной большой радиостанцией и так далее! А самолет совремеенный, как вы помните, это авиационный КОМПЛЕКС, тут как бы, за все одновременно думать надо, взвешивать + и -. 
     Вот история какова, сколько на разработку новой машины понадобится, ну лет 7-8, а освоить в производстве, так вся 10ка. Су-24 пролетает ну максимум 5 лет, после - дорогостоящее продление, непонятно на сколько и для скольки машин, вот и взяли 34ку, это как бы эволюция фба. В теле су-27го (и то в 34ке мало что от него осталось). 
      А прицел, тем более оптика, доработаетс/заменится, как только наша промышленность что-то вменяемое предложит. СВП хорошая штука, но прям говорить, о том что платан и прицел гуано, мягко говоря, не приходится, вспомните 70-е  СУ-24 был не идеален,и до ума дошел только к Мке в 80-х!а тут вы хотите без эксплуатации прям, машину супер-пупер!не будет так,долгий процесс рождения вполне боевой машины. 
      Доводы о разработке начала 90-х,оставьте отсутствовашим 20 лет в нашей стране(клубу фанатов СУ-30СМ родом из тех же 90-х), у нас страна после 20 летней комы оживает,так что увы как есть!

----------


## Muller

Спасибо за исключительно интересную дискуссию!

Не вдаваясь в детали спора "10В vs Гефест", справедливости ради хочется заметить, что проблема модернизации Су-34 все же определённо есть. Это отличный *перспективный* самолет, но он создан в 1990е со всеми вытекающими и некоторые вещи явно не допилены.
 Я уж не говорю про такую фантастику, как возможность применять РВВ СД (хотя бы Р-27Р :) - все ведь помнят его первое впечатляющее появление в Мачулищах в 1992 - там чего только ни висело на нем - даже К-77 среди прочего).
Речь про Су-34М давно идет вроде, только вот не видно пока результата...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Бомберов ещё не всех поменяли, в ЦВО конь не валялся


А ведь где-то шепнули, что в ЦВО вовсю готовятся к новой матчасти, даж бетонку для них летом латали. Эх.
Вот и мне кажется, что Шагол примет Су-34 ваще последним.

----------


## ZHeN

> Ничего круче контейнеров постановки помех я не помню (это про работающее).




✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

не факт, правда, что это "работающее", скорей макет

----------


## Pilot

ХАБАРОВСК, 16 янв - РИА Новости. Летчики истребительного полка Восточного военного округа в Хабаровском крае приступил к первым в 2017 году учебно-тренировочным полетам, в ходе которых отработан воздушный бой и элементы высшего пилотажа, сообщил журналистам в понедельник начальник пресс-службы округа Александр Гордеев.

"В ходе мероприятий боевой подготовки пилоты истребителей Су-35С, Су-30СМ выполнили ряд летно-тактических заданий, в частности, отработали технику пилотирования с элементами высшего пилотажа, воздушный бой с маневренными целями, заход посадку на аэродром в сложных метеоусловиях", - сказал Гордеев.

----------


## Let_nab

*Военный аэродром в Ахтубинске готовится к новому этапу реконструкции* 
Военный аэродром в Ахтубинске готовится к новому этапу реконструкции - Ахтубинск СЕГОДНЯ

Аэродром Ахтубинск в Астраханской области, на котором базируется Государственный летно-испытательный центр имени Валерия Чкалова, ждёт реконструкция. Контракт на второй этап работ, госзаказчиком которых выступило Министерство обороны РФ, заключен с Главным управлением строительства дорог и аэродромов. 


Как уточнили в компании, общий объем работ очень большой и рассчитан на несколько лет, поэтому объекты разделены на пусковые комплексы. К работам в рамках первого пускового комплекса второго этапа Главное управление строительства дорог и аэродромов приступает уже в текущем году. Согласно техдокументации, предусмотрена не только реконструкция имеющихся элементов, но и строительство новых конструкций, сооружений аэродрома. Так, планируется разобрать и заново построить новую магистральную и несколько рулежных дорожек, оборудовать места стоянки самолетов, водосточно-дренажную систему и локальные очистные сооружения.

Масштабным ожидается и строительство. Среди объектов, которые должны появиться в ходе второго этапа работ, — несколько специализированных площадок, здания, системы отопления, канализации, электроснабжения. Предусмотрено строительство сети автомобильных дорог и других объектов.

Напомним, строительство в рамках первого этапа реконструкции военного аэродрома Ахтубинск было завершено в 2015 году. Была построена и введена в строй новая взлетно-посадочная полоса.

А в сентябре на аэродроме Ахтубинск прошёл грандиозный показ современных и перспективных образцов авиационной техники Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС), посвященный 95-летию Государственного летно-испытательного центра Минобороны РФ. В небо поднялись истребители пятого поколения Т-50, многоцелевые истребители Су-35С и модернизированные МиГ-29СМТ, истребители-перехватчики дальнего радиуса действия МиГ-31БМ, многофункциональные авиакомплексы Су-34, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, современные учебно-боевые самолеты Як-130 и Л-39, а также вертолеты Ми-35 и Ми-24. Также высший пилотаж показали авиационная группа «Стрижи».

Справка: Государственный летно-испытательный центр (ГЛИЦ) имени Валерия Чкалова является авиационным научно-исследовательским учреждением Министерства обороны. Здесь проходят государственные, контрольные и специальные испытания новые самолеты, вертолеты, их оборудование и вооружение, средства наземного обслуживания и обеспечения полетов, а также беспилотные летательные аппараты.

----------


## Let_nab

*Такая вот статья "Русские в Сирии" в американском журнале "Air Force Magazine" за февраль 2017 года.*

Russia’s military presence in Syria continues to grow despite Russian President Vladimir Putin’s March announcement that he would begin to withdraw troops from the war-torn country. 
Outgoing Director of National Intelligence James R. Clapper Jr. told House lawmakers on Nov. 17 that Russia has shown no signs of pulling out of Syria. “They have sustained a presence of their artillery and a deployment of a very advanced air defense system,” Clapper told members of the House Select Intelligence Committee. “Clearly the Russians are there to stay.” 

The US and Russia had recently brokered a temporary cease-fire that took effect Sept. 12. It called for a break in Syrian government air strikes against opposition forces, so humanitarian aid could get through to the areas and people devastated by the conflict. US officials had said that if the cease-fire held for seven days, the US and Russia could begin collaborating on air strikes against ISIS. 
Air Forces Central Command boss Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigian told reporters in mid-September the command was in the preliminary stages of creating an integration center that would enable such joint operations. However, the cease-fire crumbled a few days later when an aid convoy was bombed, killing more than 20 people. 
State Department spokesman John F. Kirby said in an early October statement that the US government was suspending its efforts to bring about another cease-fire in Syria, and all US personnel dispatched to establish the joint implementation center would be withdrawn.
“This is not a decision that was taken lightly. The United States spared no effort in negotiating and attempting to implement an arrangement with Russia aimed at reducing violence, providing unhindered humanitarian access, and degrading terrorist organizations operating in Syria, including [ISIS] and al Qaeda in Syria,” said Kirby in the statement.
Russia continued to bolster its airpower in Syria after the cease-fire ended. Although roughly a dozen Su-25 ground-attack jets that were initially deployed to Hmeimim AB, Syria, did return to Russia following Putin’s March announcement, a recent satellite image published by IHS Jane’s shows eight Russian Navy Su-33s and one MiG-29K from the aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov parked alongside Russia’s regular contingent of Su-34s, Su-35s, and Su-24s at Hmeimim. 
Hmeimim officially became Russia’s first permanent air base in the Middle East—its only permanent air base outside of the former Soviet Union, according to Clapper—after Russia ratified a treaty with Syria on Oct. 7. Russia has operated out of the base, located in Latakia province, since September 2015, so the move was largely symbolic. However, it is indicative of Russia’s desire to project global military power. It came at a time when tensions with Washington were higher than any time since the Cold War. 
The same day the air base treaty was signed, Secretary of State John F. Kerry called for an investigation of war crimes committed by Russia and Syrian President Bashar al-Assad’s regime, following “yet another hospital” attack killing at least 20 people and wounding 100 more. “Those who commit these [acts] would and should be held accountable for these actions. They’re beyond the accidental now—way beyond—years beyond the accidental,” said Kerry. “This is a targeted strategy to terrorize civilians and to kill anybody and everybody who is in the way of their military objectives.” 

The Syrian army, aided by Russia, recaptured the devastated city of Aleppo in mid-December. At least 6,000 civilians and rebels were able to leave the city, but many thousands are stuck and fear repercussions from the Syrian regime. There even were reports of mass executions and women and children being burned alive as they tried to leave the war-torn city. 
Clapper said Russia is “increasingly putting more pressure on oppositionists in Aleppo, indiscriminately bombing women, children, hospitals.” He said the bombings are likely to continue and are negatively affecting those opposed to the Assad regime “in terms of morale and willingness to continue to fight.” 

Despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary, Russia maintains that its presence in Syria is in reality focused on combating extremism. US officials have repeatedly said that although some of Russia’s air strikes have targeted ISIS forces in Syria, many have benefited Assad’s regime. And the fact that Russia does not regularly use precision guided munitions has led to immense civilian casualties, something the US-led coalition has taken great care to prevent. 
Also, in early October, Syria moved an S-300 surface-to-air missile system to Tartus naval base, which Moscow leases from Syria, ringing alarm bells within the anti-ISIS coalition. 
“Last I checked, the Russians said that their primary goal was to fight extremism, [ISIS], and [al] Nusra, in Syria. And neither one has an air force,” said Pentagon spokesman Peter Cook on Oct. 4. “So I would question just what the purpose of the system is.”

Russia quickly rebuked such concerns, saying the missile system was to protect the naval base. However, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov admitted that crews operating the advanced air defense systems would not have to utilize the established line of communication between the US and Russia if they wished to use the missiles to protect Syrian troops, reported the Associated Press.
Cook said the line of communication, to reduce the risk to US/anti-ISIS coalition aircrew and Russian aircrews operating in the same areas, had been “effective” (at least up to that point). 
During the November congressional hearing, Clapper said he expected Russia to expand its presence at Tartus “to support naval operations in the eastern [Mediterranean].” Russian state media affirmed this, reporting that paperwork had been filed to create a permanent naval base in Tartus. Leonid Slutsky, the chair of the Russian Duma Foreign Affairs Committee, said the naval base would not only have “docking facilities, but also a command and control system, an air defense system, and “anti-submarine defense capabilities,” according to Russia Today. 
Clapper’s testimony came roughly one week after Russian state media announced the deployment of the country’s only carrier, Kuznetsov, to the Mediterranean Sea. State media claimed sorties launched from the carrier “forced militants encircled in eastern Aleppo to search for possibilities to escape” and allegedly brought the anti-Assad rebels “to the negotiating table” to discuss a new cease-fire.
But the Kuznetsov has experienced its fair share of problems. Two Russian aircraft operating off the carrier have crashed within a month’s time. A MiG-29 crashed in November, shortly after the carrier’s arrival in advance of an expected Russian and Syrian assault on the city of Aleppo. A few weeks later, an Su-33 crashed into the Mediterranean Sea after attempting to land on the carrier following a sortie in Syria.


*Машинный перевод (само собой кривой, но более менее понятно):*

Военное присутствие России в Сирии продолжает расти несмотря на объявление в марте президента России Vladimir Putin's, что он начал бы отзывать войска из разоренной войной страны. 
Исходящий директор национальной разведки James R. Сказанные законодатели Дома трещотки младшие 17 ноября, что Россия не показала признаков выхода из Сирии. “Они выдержали присутствие своей артиллерии и развертывание очень усовершенствованной системы противовоздушной обороны”, сказала Трещотка членам парламента Избранный Комитет по разведке. “Очевидно русские приходят надолго”. 

США и Россия недавно посредничали во временном перемирии, которое вступило в силу 12 сентября. Это призвало к перерыву в сирийских правительственных ударах авиации против оппозиционных сил, таким образом, гуманитарная помощь могла пройти в области и людей, опустошенных конфликтом. Должностные лица США сказали это, если перемирие, проведенное в течение семи дней, США и России, могло бы начать сотрудничать на ударах авиации против ISIS. 
Военно-Воздушные силы Центральный босс Команды генерал-лейтенант Jeffrey L. Harrigian сказал репортерам в середине сентября, команда была в предварительных стадиях создания центра интеграции, который позволит такие объединенные операции. Однако перемирие разрушилось несколько дней спустя, когда конвой помощи бомбили, убивая больше чем 20 человек. 
Пресс-секретарь Государственного департамента John F. Kirby сообщил в начале заявления в октябре, что правительство США приостанавливало свои усилия вызвать другое перемирие в Сирии, и весь персонал США, посланный для создания центра совместного осуществления, будет отозван.
“Это не решение, которое было принято слегка. Соединенные Штаты не сэкономили усилия в ведении переговоров и попытке осуществить соглашение с Россией, нацеленной на сокращение насилия, обеспечение беспрепятственного гуманитарного доступа и ухудшение террористических организаций, действующих в Сирии, включая [ISIS] и Аль-Каиду в Сирии”, сказал Kirby в заявлении.
Россия продолжала поддерживать свои ВВС в Сирии после законченного перемирия. Несмотря на то, что примерно дюжина самолетов штурмовой атаки Su-25, которые были первоначально развернуты в Хмеймим AB, Сирия, действительно возвращалась в Россию после объявления в марте Putin's, недавнего спутникового снимка, изданного шоу Jane IHS восемь российских морских Su-33 и один MiG-29K от адмирала авианосца Kuznetsov, припарковавшегося рядом с регулярным контингентом России Su-34, Su-35 и Su-24 в Хмеймиме. 
Хмеймим официально стал первой постоянной авиабазой России на Ближнем Востоке - его единственной постоянной авиабазой за пределами бывшего Советского Союза, согласно Трещотке - после того, как Россия ратифицировала соглашение с Сирией 7 октября. Россия работала из основы, расположенной в провинции Латакия, с сентября 2015, таким образом, движение было в основном символическим. Однако это показательно из желания России спроектировать глобальную военную мощь. Это прибыло в то время, когда силы с Вашингтоном были выше, чем какое-либо время начиная с холодной войны. 
Тот же день соглашение об авиабазе был подписан, госсекретарь John F. Kerry призвал к расследованию военных преступлений, переданных Россией и режимом сирийского президента Bashar al-Assad's, после “еще одной больницы” нападение, убивающее по крайней мере 20 человек и ранившее еще 100. “Те, кто передает эти [действия], были бы и должны считаться ответственными за эти действия. Они вне случайного теперь-пути вне лет вне случайного элемента”, сказал Kerry. “Это - предназначенная стратегия терроризировать гражданские лица и убить кого-либо и всех, кто находится в способе их военных целей”. 

Сирийская армия, которой помогает Россия, возвратила стертый с лица земли город Алеппо в середине декабря. По крайней мере 6*000 гражданских лиц и мятежников смогли покинуть город, но много тысяч застревают и боятся последствий от сирийского режима. Даже были отчеты массовых казней и женщин и детей, сожженных заживо, когда они пытались покинуть разоренный войной город. 
Трещотка сказала, что Россия “все больше и больше оказывает больше давления на оппозиционеров в Алеппо, без разбора бомбя женщин, детей, больницы”. Он сказал, что взрывы, вероятно, продолжат и отрицательно влияют на настроенных против режима Assad “с точки зрения морали и готовности продолжить бороться”. 

Несмотря на подавляющие доказательства наоборот, Россия поддерживает, что ее присутствие в Сирии в действительности сосредоточено на сражающемся экстремизме. Должностные лица США неоднократно говорили, что несмотря на то, что некоторые удары авиации России предназначались для сил ISIS в Сирии, многие принесли пользу режиму Assad. И то, что Россия регулярно не использует управляемые боеприпасы точности, подвело к огромным жертвам среди гражданского населения, что-то, что ведомая США коалиция проявила большую заботу для предотвращения. 
Кроме того, в начале октября Сирия переместила систему ракеты класса "земля-воздух" S-300 в военно-морскую базу Tartus, которую Москва арендует у Сирии, вызывающей тревогу в коалиции анти-ISIS. 
“В последний раз я проверил, русские сказали, что их основная цель состояла в том, чтобы бороться с экстремизмом, [ISIS] и [al] Nusra, в Сирии. И никакой не имеет Военно-Воздушные силы”, заявил представитель Пентагона Peter Cook 4 октября. “Таким образом, я подверг бы сомнению, какова цель системы”.

Россия быстро упрекнула такие проблемы, заявив, что ракетная система должна была защитить военно-морскую базу. Однако российский представитель Министерства обороны генерал-майор Igor Konashenkov признал, что команды, управляющие усовершенствованными системами противовоздушной обороны, не должны будут использовать установленную линию связи между США и Россией, если бы они хотели использовать ракеты для защиты сирийских войск, сообщило Ассошиэйтед Пресс.
Cook сказал, что линия связи, для снижения риска для экипажа самолета коалиции США/анти-ISIS и российских экипажей самолета, работающих в тех же областях, была “эффективной” (по крайней мере, до того пункта). 
Во время ноябрьского слушания в Конгрессе Трещотка сказала, что он ожидал, что Россия расширит свое присутствие в Tartus, “для поддержки военно-морских операций в восточном [Средиземноморье]”. Российские государственные СМИ подтвердили это, сообщив, что документы были поданы для закладывания постоянной военно-морской основы в Tartus. Leonid Slutsky, председатель российского Комитета по иностранным делам Думы, сказал, что военно-морская база будет не только иметь “состыковывающиеся средства, но также и систему управления и контроля, систему противовоздушной обороны, и “возможности противолодочной обороны”, согласно России Сегодня. 
Свидетельские показания трещотки прибыли спустя примерно одну неделю после того, как российские государственные СМИ объявили о развертывании единственного перевозчика страны, Kuznetsov, в Средиземное море. Государственные средства информации утверждали, что вылазки, запущенные от перевозчика “, вынудили бойцов, окруженных в восточном Алеппо искать возможности убежать”, и предположительно заставили мятежников anti-Assad сесть за стол переговоров, “” для обсуждения нового перемирия.
Но Kuznetsov испытал его добрую долю проблем. Два российских самолета, работающие от перевозчика, потерпели крушение в течение месяца. MiG 29 разбит в ноябре, вскоре после прибытия перевозчика перед ожидаемым российским и сирийским нападением на город Алеппо. Несколько недель спустя Su-33 врезался в Средиземное море после попытки приземлиться на перевозчик после вылазки в Сирии.

----------


## Muller

> *Такая вот статья "Русские в Сирии" в американском журнале "Air Force Magazine" за февраль 2017 года.*
> 
> <...There even were reports of mass executions and women and children being burned alive as they tried to leave the war-torn city.... indiscriminately bombing women, children, hospitals... ..in terms of morale and willingness to continue to fight.”>


вон до чего договорились - "burned alive" 

увы, очередная истерическая агитка...

----------


## Djoker

> *Дальний Восток защитят «боевые воздушные корабли»*
> 
> 
> 
> Минобороны России развернет в районе Владивостока полк дальних сверхтяжелых и скоростных перехватчиков МиГ-31. «Тридцать первые», которые за свои внушительные габариты получили прозвище «боевые воздушные корабли», прикроют Приморье, район Хабаровска и Сахалин — от авиации, беспилотных летательных аппаратов и крылатых ракет противника. По мнению экспертов, МиГ-31 — это сугубо оборонительное оружие, призванное  усилить воздушную защиту Дальнего Востока. 
> 
> Как рассказали «Известиям» несколько информированных источников в военном ведомстве и авиастроительной отрасли, решение о формировании полка уже принято. Правда, пока не определен аэродром его базирования. Одно из возможных мест — аэродром Соколовка, расположенный недалеко от села Чугуевка Приморского края. Правда, для перебазирования туда перехватчиков придется провести серьезный ремонт — авиабаза не эксплуатировалась семь лет, а также сформировать наземные подразделения для обслуживания авиатехники.
> 
> Недалеко от Соколовки, на аэродроме Центральная Угловая во Владивостоке базируется эскадрилья перехватчиков МиГ-31 22-го гвардейского истребительного полка (ИАП). Так как в настоящее время владивостокский полк активно перевооружается на новейшие Су-35С, именно его «тридцать первые» и станут основой нового ИАП.


Дальний Восток защитят «боевые воздушные корабли» - Известия

----------


## ОБУ

Ъ-Газета - Минобороны призывает новых гражданских , интересно, на каких аэр эти "пылесосы" смогут работать?

----------


## OKA

> Ъ-Газета - Минобороны призывает новых гражданских



"Депутат: пассажирский авиапарк следует обновить во всех силовых ведомствах

Ранее газета "Коммерсантъ" сообщила со ссылкой на источники, что руководство Минобороны РФ обсуждает замену самолетов Ту-154, Ту-134 и Ил-62М на лайнеры Ту-214 и Sukhoi Superjet 100

МОСКВА, 20 января. /ТАСС/. Авиационный парк пассажирских самолетов следует обновить не только в Минобороны РФ, но и в других силовых ведомствах, считает заместитель председателя комитета Госдумы по обороне Юрий Швыткин.

Ранее газета "Коммерсантъ" сообщила со ссылкой на источники, что руководство Минобороны РФ обсуждает замену самолетов Ту-154, Ту-134 и Ил-62М на лайнеры Ту-214 и Sukhoi Superjet 100.

"Насколько я понимаю, Сергей Кужугетович (Шойгу), опираясь в том числе и на собственные источники информации, дал поручения провести соответствующую проверку. Есть необходимость провести ревизию на предмет морально- технического устаревания авиационного парка не только Минобороны РФ, но и других силовых ведомств с целью обеспечения безопасности пассажиров", - сказал Швыткин ТАСС.

Как уточнил собеседник агентства, речь идет не о замене российских самолетов на иностранные. В то же время возможная замена на отечественные воздушные суда, по его мнению, даст "определенный толчок нашей промышленности".

"Как это будет реализовываться, пока говорить преждевременно, но если будут выявлены весомые причины, то обновление парка произойдет", - считает депутат.

Он предположил, что при необходимости для обновления авиапарка будет обеспечено полноценное финансирование. "Нужно понимать, что от этого зависит безопасность полетов", - отметил зампред думского комитета.

С подобной инициативой Швыткин выступил почти сразу после крушение самолета Ту-154 Минобороны РФ над Черным морем в конце прошлого года. Тогда он сообщил, что готовит письма в Минтранс, Минобороны и МЧС с предложением проверить весь пассажирский авиапарк этих ведомств. Ту-154 эксплуатируется с 1970-х годов, в том числе в интересах военных..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Депутат: пассажирский авиапарк следует обновить во всех силовых ведомствах

----------


## алтын

Тренировка экипажей штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 «Грач» в Краснодарском крае

----------


## ZHeN

ну это же опять простые СМ, не СМ3

----------


## алтын

В Хурбу последняя партия Су-34 прибыла ?






> *Истребителям Су-34* морозы не страшны


Су-34 истребитель?  :Confused:

----------


## Muller

[QUOTE=алтын;145742]В Хурбу последняя партия Су-34 прибыла ?




вот она, стало быть, та "сверхплановая" пара машин, которую обещали.

----------


## Pilot

Казань. 20 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Производственные мощности Казанского авиационного завода имени Горбунова готовы к серийному производству стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160М2 нового облика, доложили министру обороны РФ генералу армии Сергею Шойгу в пятницу руководители предприятия.

Сейчас идст постройка первого Ту-160М2, завозятся необходимые комплектующие для работы по сборке последующих самолстов, сообщили министру обороны.

Ранее С.Шойгу отметил на селекторном совещании, что эта задача находится на особом контроле с еженедельным докладом об этапах ес реализации.

Глава военного ведомства на Казанском авиазаводе, в частности, ознакомился с новейшим оборудованием механической обработки и сварки крупногабаритных изделий из титановых сплавов.

При этом С.Шойгу обратил внимание руководителей завода на то, что не только станочное оборудование, но и в целом производственные фонды предприятия должны обновляться и ремонтироваться, чтобы соответствовать уровню решаемых задач.

Министру пообещали, что устранят все выявленные им недостатки в ближайшее время.

С.Шойгу проверил выполнение гособоронзаказа по части ремонта с модернизацией стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 и дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, а также строительства самолстов Ту-214 различных модификаций для Минобороны РФ.

Министру доложили, что заводчане вскоре передадут военному ведомству второй Ту-214ОН, которые задействуют для реализации международного договора "Открытое небо". Одна такая машина передана Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) ранее.

----------


## алтын

> Казань. 20 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Производственные мощности Казанского авиационного завода имени Горбунова готовы к серийному производству стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160М2 нового облика, доложили министру обороны РФ генералу армии Сергею Шойгу в пятницу руководители предприятия.
> 
> Сейчас идст постройка первого Ту-160М2, завозятся необходимые комплектующие для работы по сборке последующих самолстов, сообщили министру обороны.
> 
> Ранее С.Шойгу отметил на селекторном совещании, что эта задача находится на особом контроле с еженедельным докладом об этапах ес реализации.
> 
> Глава военного ведомства на Казанском авиазаводе, в частности, ознакомился с новейшим оборудованием механической обработки и сварки крупногабаритных изделий из титановых сплавов.
> 
> При этом С.Шойгу обратил внимание руководителей завода на то, что не только станочное оборудование, но и в целом производственные фонды предприятия должны обновляться и ремонтироваться, чтобы соответствовать уровню решаемых задач.
> ...






первый образец Ту-160М2 , начало сборки 30.12.2016 г.

----------


## F74

> первый образец Ту-160М2 , начало сборки 30.12.2016 г.


По жизни изделие 45.03 это совсем другой самолет, там даже по воздухозаборнику видно ;)

----------


## L39aero

Интересно, с каких пор у нас полки по 16-18 машин стали?)))

----------


## Djoker

Репортаж из 38-го иап на 5:10

----------


## Djoker

> В Хурбу последняя партия Су-34 прибыла ?

----------


## алтын

> Репортаж из 38-го иап на 5:10


спасибо! интересный канал 

порезал выпуск до отрывка о 38 иап

----------


## Fencer

> В Хурбу последняя партия Су-34 прибыла ?


В видеоролике Су-34-е из второй партии поставки...

----------


## Fencer

> 


В видеоролике нет ни одного Су-34 из крайней партии поставки в 2016 году...

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 23 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Западный военный округ (ЗВО) до конца 2017 года получит 12 многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЗВО Игорь Мугинов.

"До конца текущего года в ЗВО поступит три звена многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ, которые войдут в состав смешанной авиационной дивизии", - сказал И.Мугинов "Интерфаксу".

Он отметил, что летчики истребительного авиационного полка Западного военного округа, дислоцированного в Курской области, начали подготовку летного состава для переобучения на истребители Су-30СМ.

 МОСКВА, 23 янв - РИА Новости. Летчиков авиаполка Западного военного округа, дислоцированного в Курской области, переобучат на истребители Су-30СМ, сообщает пресс-служба ЗВО.

"Летчики истребительного авиационного полка ЗВО, дислоцированного в Курской области, убыли в Липецкий центр подготовки и переучивания летного состава для переобучения на истребители Су-30СМ", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что в ходе переподготовки летчики на теоретических занятиях изучат тактико-технические характеристики самолета, его технологическую базу и особенности пилотирования. Кроме того, экипажи пройдут специализированный курс на наземных тренажерах: выполнят полеты по кругу, по маршруту и в зону.

По данным пресс-службы, до конца года в округ поступят три звена многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ. Переподготовка летного состава продлится два месяца.

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи базы армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Ставропольском крае приступили к летной подготовке.

Вертолетчики отработают элементы простого и сложного пилотирования транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор», ударных вертолетов Ми-24, Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» и Ми-35 в горах днем и ночью.

В новом учебном году летному составу предстоит совершить около 20 тыс. полетов в равнинной и горно-лесистой местности, выполняя бомбометание авиационными бомбами различного назначения, а также пуски неуправляемых и управляемых ракет по различным наземным мишеням на полигонах ЮВО.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО отрабатывают ночное пилотирование в горной местности Ставрополья : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Под Воронежем эскадрилья Су-34 проведет воздушный бой с экипажами МиГ-29СМТ



> Эскадрилья фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 отработает маневренный воздушный бой с истребителями МиГ-29СМТ и поражение наземных целей. Первые этом году летно-тактические учения пройдут на авиаполигоне Погоново в Воронежской области 31 января, сообщила в четверг пресс-служба Западного военного округа (ЗВО).
> Отмечено, что "летный и технический состав отработает задачи по выводу из-под удара авиационной эскадрильи Су-34; после взлета пилоты проведут воздушную разведку и отработку маневренного воздушного боя с экипажами истребителей МиГ-29СМТ Курского авиационного соединения".


Воинские части на западе России получат новейшие боевые вертолеты



> Воинские части и соединения в Ленинградской, Псковской и Калининградской областях до конца текущего года получат новейшие вертолеты Ка-52, Ка-27 и Ми-28Н, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ.

----------


## Polikarpoff

"Серийные закупки новейшего истребителя МиГ-35 начнутся в 2019 году"
https://ria.ru/arms/20170126/1486552659.html
...

----------


## Djoker

> Процесс стыковки крыла с фюзеляжем Ил-112



https://vk.com/wall-98624581_1240

----------


## F74

> Под Воронежем эскадрилья Су-34 проведет воздушный бой с экипажами МиГ-29СМТ


Штурманов с Су-34 жалко :(

----------


## L39aero

не факт,что там штурманы будут сидеть))

----------


## F74

> не факт,что там штурманы будут сидеть))


А кто разрешит полет без второго члена экипажа? А на правой чашке и летчиков-инструкторов укачивает на пилотаже. По крайней мере, на Су-24М мне так летчики говорили. :)

ПС А кто будет в БВБ сидеть справа, по ходу, пофиг.

----------


## L39aero

А как же показать,да посмотреть?))штурманам оно не впилось тысячу лет!

----------


## KURYER

Военнослужащие ЗВО на учении в Калининградской области проложат железнодорожное полотно, протяженностью 1,2 км



> Военнослужащие отдельной железнодорожной бригады Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированной в Нижегородской области, в рамках тактико-специального учения приступили к совершению марша в Калининградскую область для прокладки железнодорожного полотна между станциями Дружное-Западное и военным аэродромом Чкаловск.
> 
> Железнодорожный участок, протяженностью 1,2 километра, будет использован для доставки горюче-смазочных материалов для авиационной техники и других грузов военного назначения.

----------


## алтын

> В ходе летно-тактических учений участникам – экипажам фронтовых бомбардировщиков СУ-34 и истребителей МиГ-29 СМТ – на земле противостоят средства ПВО, радиоэлектронной борьбы и погода. Раннее утро. Столбик термометра показывает почти -30. Однако экстремальная температура авиационным техникам не помеха. Успеть вовремя подготовить все запланированные к полётам самолёты – работа не только хлопотная, но и весьма ответственная. «Утята», как ласково называют сами техники грозный Су-34, требуют не меньшего внимания, чем их живые собратья. В сильные морозы стойки шасси и важные элементы самолёта греют с помощью специальной машины. Под фюзеляжем каждый из этих бомбардировщиков несёт по несколько тонн смертоносного железа. И обращаться с ним нужно максимально бережно, несмотря ни на какие холода. Сергей Масюк, авиационный техник: «Какой бы сигнал ни прозвучал, у меня задача одна: прибываю, готовлю самолёт. У всего инженерно-технического состава задача одна: прийти и подготовить самолёт к вылету».
> 
> Сегодня воспользоваться своим мощным арсеналом пилотам не придётся. Их задача – успеть вовремя перелететь на соседний аэродром, избежав попадания под бомбы условного противника. И постараться при этом обмануть ПВО: играть в кошки-мышки с ракетами лётчикам придётся на минимальной высоте и с максимальными перегрузками, а значит, без специального снаряжения не обойтись. Алексей Денисевич, начальник группы высотного оборудования и снаряжения: «У него здесь специальные встроенные камеры, которые наполняются воздухом, и автоматическая система на борту установлена, которая наполняет камеры в ногах. Основная камера в животе препятствует оттоку крови, ведь кровь постоянно приливает к голове при отрицательных перегрузках. Все костюмы надеваются лётчику согласно полётному заданию».
> 
> Поскольку самому одеться сразу в несколько слоёв нужных костюмов лётчику сложно, ему требуется помощь. Как только с одеванием покончено, пилоты спешат за парты в учебный класс. Здесь им рассказывают про погоду на маршруте и в зоне целей, а так же другую нужную в полёте информацию. Су-34 – машина сложная, много разной электроники, а потому роли в экипаже строго разделены. Один управляет самолётом, другой разбирается с врагами. Благо, средств на борту для этого предостаточно. Поскольку летать приходится и в горячих точках, лиц пилоты не показывают, имён не называют. Такова специфика их работы. Пилот: «Для нас температурные условия не имеют особого значения, мы работаем одинаково и в -30 и в +50. Разницы особой нет, если только зимой характерные объекты, снег, отыскивать цель сложнее. А так самолёт позволяет в любых условиях выполнять боевую задачу».
> 
> Перед одним из самолётов развернули плакаты и учебные пособия. Руководству авиадивизии и гостям показали совместные действия техников и лётчиков при подготовке к полётам. От того, насколько слаженно они будут работать, зависит успех лётно-тактических учений. Виталий Школенко, командир авиационной дивизии: «Сегодня участвует лётный состав первой бомбардировочной эскадрильи. Они готовились к показному лётно-тактическому учению – баннеры сделаны, лётная документация на каждом рабочем месте. И лётный состав участвует весь. У нас лётчики, которые выполняют полёты, все сильные и готовы к выполнению боевых задач».
> 
> За 2 дня учений и пилоты и техники должны показать всю боевую выучку. По результатам этой тренировки руководство примет решение, какие экипажи будут представлять дивизию на соревнованиях «Авиадартс-2017».


В Воронежской области стартовали первые в наступившем году лётно-тактические учения

----------


## Pilot

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 2 фев - РИА Новости. Летчики истребительного полка армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа в ходе ночных полетов отработали тактику ведения воздушного боя с самолетами условного противника, сообщил журналистам начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы ВВО по Тихоокеанскому флоту Владимир Матвеев.

"Экипажи выполнили комплекс различных элементов боевой подготовки в небе, особое внимание уделялось технике ночного пилотирования с применением наступательных и оборонительных маневров на разных высотах и скоростях. Экипажи самолетов Су-30М2 и Су-35С в ходе тактического противоборства поочередно проводили тренировки по поиску, обнаружению и уничтожению самолетов условного противника", - сообщил Матвеев.

Учебно-тренировочные полеты проходили над акваторией залива Петра Великого и с привязкой к местности над Амурским заливом. По материалам объективного контроля, задачи по перехвату "самолетов-нарушителей" экипажами были выполнены успешно.

Приморский истребительный авиационный полк в марте 2016 года был укомплектован многоцелевыми сверхманевренными истребителями Су-35С поколения "4++", а в декабре 2016 модернизированными истребителями-перехватчиками МиГ-31БМ.

В начале 2016 года летно-технический состав авиаполка полностью завершил процесс переобучения на многоцелевые сверхманевренные истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35С, поколения "4++", а также на модернизированные высотные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ.

----------


## Let_nab

*И всё-таки Ту-154 взорвали диверсанты*

И всё-таки Ту-154 взорвали диверсанты // EG.RU
Стали известны данные, переданные европейским спутником  Sentinel -1B, который пролетал  над Черным морем в день католического Рождества 25 декабря. Новая информация еще раз подтверждает: российский лайнер, направлявшийся в Сирию, был сбит в результате диверсии. 

Если верить этим данным, экипаж Ту-154 на расстоянии шести километров от берега попытался вернуться на взлетно-посадочную полосу. Однако, буквально через несколько секунд у самолета оторвался стабилизатор, сорвалась гондола с шасси, а закрылок попал в двигатель, сломав турбину. 

Эксперты полагают, что, с высокой долей вероятности, произошла диверсия с использованием миниатюрных внешних магнитных взрывных устройств, прикрепленных к лайнеру в аэропорту. Взрыв случился на внешней стороне корпуса и имел строго направленное действие. Экипаж и пассажиры были обречены.


Становится понятным, почему сразу же после трагедии было принято решение о «расформировании авиабазы в Чкаловском», откуда Ту-154 отправился в свой последний полет.

----------


## L39aero

Кто такую бень пишет,мама дорогая!это где прицепили,в Чике?в Сочи?

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## Let_nab

*УТС с крылом обратной стреловидности СР-10 засветился в подмосковной Кубинке*

https://cont.ws/@vasilevskiy117/514352

Новейший учебно-тренировочный реактивный самолет с крылом обратной стреловидности СР-10, впервые поднявшийся в небо в апреле позапрошлого года, продолжает проходить летные испытания. На днях первый летный образец самолета засветился на аэродроме в подмосковной Кубинке.

Творение конструкторского бюро «Современные авиационные технологии» в течение 2015-2016-го годов проходил цикл предварительных заводских испытаний, после чего Министерство обороны России приняло решение о целесообразности продолжения разработки самолёта СР-10 и проведении в 2017 году государственных совместных испытаний.

----------


## OKA

"Пилоты истребителей МиГ-29 провели учебные воздушные бои в ЗВО "

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Министр промышленности и торговли Денис Мантуров заявил 7 февраля 2017 г., что штурмовик Су-25 больше не будет производиться в серийных объемах.
Он добавил, что сейчас идут работ по модернизации новой версии Су-25ТМ, это новая версия Су-39.
Также Мантуров рассказал, что на смену Су-25 пришел штурмовик Як-130.
https://rns.online/military/Minpromt...25-2017-02-07/

----------


## AndyK

> Министр промышленности и торговли Денис Мантуров заявил 7 февраля 2017 г., что штурмовик Су-25 больше не будет производиться в серийных объемах.


Министру, видимо, забыли сообщить, что Су-25 не производится с 1991 года  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

:Mad:  Такие вот у нас министры промышленности, социологи-юристы(( Видимо раскопал в мукулатуре буклет о Су-39.. и о штурмовике Як-130 сильно, так он вспомнит, что он "может быть как стратегический бомбардировщик"

----------


## airwolf

И эти люди ещё хотят дать звезды Америке?

----------


## OKA

"Около 45 тыс. военнослужащих и 1,7 тыс. единиц оружия и техники, в том числе 150 летательных аппаратов и 200 зенитных ракетных комплексов, задействовано во внезапной проверке боеготовности Воздушно- космических сил (ВКС) России.

Об этом сообщил на встрече с аккредитованными в Москве военными атташе заместитель Министра обороны Александр Фомин.

«Поскольку проверка внезапная и она не является предметом контроля по Венскому документу, а также по документам ОБСЕ, формального извещения от нас не требовалось. Мы вас информируем в качестве жеста доброй воли», — подчеркнул Александр Фомин.

Внезапная проверка боеготовности ВКС России началась утром 7 февраля по решению главы государства Владимира Путина. Её завершение планируется в четверг, 9 февраля.  

«Цель проверки — оценить готовность органов военного управления и практическую подготовку войск к выполнению учебно-боевых задач», — отметил замминистра.

Он пояснил, что «в боевую готовность приводятся часть сил 1-й армии ПВО-ПРО, 15-я армия ВКС особого назначения, дислоцированные в Московской зоне ПВО, а также командования дальней и военно-транспортной авиации».

«В ходе проверки будет проанализировано, насколько готова к решению  своих задач система управления войсками и оружием, выполняют ли части временные нормативы по приведению в повышенные степени боеготовности, как поставлена работа в органах военного управления», — рассказал Александр Фомин...


Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

К внезапной проверке ВКС России привлечено около 45 тыс. военнослужащих и 1,7 тыс. единиц оружия и техники : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

> 9 февраля 2017 года, два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-160 пролетели над международными водами и приблизились на расстояние 100 километров к побережью Франции, не входя в её воздушное пространство. Они были перехвачены и сопровождены истребителями французский ВВС на протяжении всего облета побережья Франции.






http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air/actus...-avions-russes

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/video12309617_456239196





https://vk.com/wall-221891_82707

----------


## kabuki

Если фотки свежие, то видео к ним отношения не имеет.
Это видео уже в 2010 году на ютюбе было (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYWzcRINg2s).

----------


## OKA

> http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air/actus...-avions-russes



Ещё :

"Перехват французским "Рафалем" в 100 км от побережья Франции.

http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air/actus...-avions-russes

Всего было задействовано 2 "Рафаль", 2 Мираж-2000-5, заправщик С-135 и самолет ДРЛО Е-3F AWACS.

 

Маршрут пролета двух Ту-160 проходил через нейтральные воды в районе Баренцева, Норвежского морей и Атлантического океана, заявил официальный представитель Минобороны генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

Ранее британские СМИ сообщили, что для сопровождения российских бомбардировщиков Лондон направил истребители Typhoon, которые были подняты по сигналу тревоги с авиабаз в Лоссимуте и Конингсби.

По словам представителя военного ведомства, экипажи Ту-160 дозаправились в воздухе от самолетов-топливозаправщиков Ил-78.
Конашенков уточнил, что во время патрулирования Ту-160 сопровождали иностранные самолеты, в том числе и ВВС Великобритании. Для них, отметил генерал, «сопровождение российских самолетов и кораблей ВМФ России почему-то всегда считается исключительным событием и главной новостью дня».

Представитель Минобороны подчеркнул, что все полеты самолетов российских ВКС выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами, не нарушая границ других стран.

В НАТО ранее заявляли об активности ВКС России в европейском воздушном пространстве. Главнокомандующий ВКС генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев назвал подобные сообщения «вбросами», призванными отвлечь внимание от усиления НАТО у российских границ."

Маршрут полета двух Ту-160 во время вчерашней внезапной проверки: diana_mihailova

----------


## алтын

отрывок из телепередачи Черноморский флот. Вчера, сегодня, завтра от 10.02.2017

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 15 февраля. /ТАСС/. Более 10 экипажей ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н провели стрельбы по наземным целям на полигоне в Ленинградской области. Об этом сегодня журналистам сообщили в пресс-службе Западного военного округа (ЗВО).

"Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" Западного военного округа отработали применение ракетно-пушечного вооружения по наземным целям в рамках плановых мероприятий боевой подготовки на полигоне Кингисепп в Ленинградской области. Летчики совершили пуски неуправляемых авиационных ракет и выполнили стрельбы из авиационных пушек как одиночно, так и в составе пар и звеньев", - сказали в пресс-службе.

Экипажи вертолетов работали на удалении от 1 до 4 километров до цели, после чего выполняли боевое маневрирование с уходом от ответного удара с земли. Всего в выполнении задач днем и в темное время суток приняли участие более 10 экипажей вертолетов.

----------


## Avia M

22 февраля 2017 г. Российские военные планируют получить пять модернизированных самолетов Ту-160 и Ту-95 МС, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу в рамках правительственного часа в Госдуме.  Об этом пишет RNS.

«Ввести в боевой состав пять модернизированных авиационных комплексов Ту-160 и Ту-95МС», — сказал Шойгу.

----------


## KURYER

Кажется, что эти две новости связаны между собой. Показалось?



> Бывший министр обороны России Анатолий Сердюков выдвинут правительством в совет директоров Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК). Это следует из текста распоряжения, опубликованного на сайте кабинета министров.
> Сердюков в настоящее время занимает должность индустриального директора авиационного комплекса госкорпорации «Ростех».


И



> В то же время сирийская операция выявила дефицит военных летчиков. В 2016 году ВКС нуждались в 1,3 тыс. летчиков, сообщил сегодня министр обороны Сергей Шойгу в ходе выступления в Госдуме. «Мы были вынуждены продлить, особенно летно-подъемному составу, срок службы особо сложных специальностей на пять лет. В 2018 году мы закроем дефицит по летному составу»,— пообещал министр.

----------


## Avia M

> Кажется, что эти две новости связаны между собой. Показалось?
> 
> И


Полагаю показалось. Предпосылки дефицита, зародились и проявились гораздо ранее. Причины известны. 
Полноценно закрыть пробел к 2018? Маловероятно...

----------


## алтын

> В армии есть подразделение, в котором защитников отечества, в преддверии их праздника, поздравляют дважды. Летчики штурмовой авиации отмечают сегодня очередную годовщину  первого вылета штурмовика СУ-25. С этой машиной связывают, по сути, второе рождение штурмовой авиации. 22 февраля 1975 года впервые  «на крыло»  встал главный штурмовик страны — новый   СУ-25. День рождения  СУ-25  штурмовики липецкого авиацентра встречают в небе. Как всегда, 4 дня в неделю — тренировочные полеты. В бою задача штурмовиков: поддержка сухопутных войск с воздуха.  Под крылом машины внушительный боекомплект для поражения техники и живой силы противника. Если нужно, эта машина пролетит на сверхнизкой высоте – 30 метров над землей — и останется незамеченной для радиолокации и системы ПВО. Благодаря  возможностям СУ-25  штурмовая авиация доказала свою незаменимость и эффективность.  Ни один из других  самолетов не был столь востребован в горячих точках земного шара, как  СУ-25.  Не зря он  на вооружении в 20 странах мира. Роман Мигунов, заместитель командира авиационной эскадрильи по инженерно-авиационной службе: «Его особенности в чем — имеет высокую боевую живучесть. Защищает экипаж: у него бронированная капсула, даже маслобак, и тот бронированный. Высокая точность достигается за счет того, что у него прицел лазерный. Очень надежная боевая машина. Равных пока не знаем». В штурмовой авиации случайных людей нет. Отбор лучших начинается еще в авиационном училище. А учеба продолжается все годы службы — постоянно. Самолет  модернизируется. изучение его уникальных возможностей – наука побеждать. Современные модификации уже и самолетами не назвать  – сложнейшие авиакомплексы поколения 4++. В липецкой авиагруппе целые династии летчиков-штурмовиков. В их числе Евгений Гостев. Отец его учил к машине относиться с уважением, как к своему боевому товарищу. Евгений Гостев, штурман-летчик авиационной эскадрильи, майор: «День, конечно, начинается наш летный с того, что подходим к самолету, приветствуем, здороваемся с ним. Даже меж собой общаемся. И соответственно дальше выполняем полет, взлетаем в небо и решаем задачи, как учебные, так и боевые». Мощь и красота этих машин завораживают.  СУ-25-е  в войсках называют «грачами».  За схожесть с  птицами.  И слагают песни — о том, что если  «грачи прилетели» — военную операцию ждет удача.


Источник: ГТРК «Липецк» - Летчики отмечают день рождения штурмовика СУ-25 | ГТРК Липецк

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Главком ВКС заявил о реконструкции пяти военных аэродромов в ближайшие два года



> Главком ВКС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев заявил, что военные аэродромы и взлётно-посадочные полосы в Амурской области, Воронеже, Северной Осетии и Саратовской области планируется реконструировать в ближайшие два года.
> «В этом году проводим проектно-изыскательские работы на аэродроме Украинка (Амурская область), в следующем году там начнётся ремонт полосы. Продолжается ремонт аэродромов Степь (Забайкальский край), Моздок (Северная Осетия), Балтимор (Воронеж), идёт второй этап реконструкции Энгельса (авиабаза под Саратовом)».
> Отмечается, что завершить реконструкцию этих аэродромов планируется за 2018—2019 годы.

----------


## stream

Как меняется роль боевой авиации в современных вооруженных конфликтах?

https://rns.online/interviews/Nauchn...PRO-2017-02-22

Научный руководитель Государственного НИИ авиационных систем (ГосНИИАС), отвечающего за системные исследования военной авиации, разработку боевых алгоритмов и анализ эффективности авиационных систем, академик РАН Евгений Федосов рассказал в интервью RNS о перспективах боевой авиации, ошибочной американской концепции самолетов 5-го поколения и о будущем российской дальней авиации.

----------


## алтын



----------


## L39aero

Интересные элочки в начале сюжета))

----------


## алтын

> Интересные элочки в начале сюжета))




обыкновенная таджикская элка

----------


## FlankeRMan69

обыкновенная Таджикская элка,о звездой красной на киле)))

----------


## алтын

> обыкновенная Таджикская элка,о звездой красной на киле)))


зелёная таджикская звезда , никак не красная

----------


## AndyK

> зелёная таджикская звезда , никак не красная


В каком она месте "зеленая"? Красная выгоревшая  :Smile:

----------


## FlankeRMan69

вот и я об этом))))сарказм не прошёл)))

----------


## OKA

"Российские истребители ПВО Су-30СМ и Су-27СМ за последние десять дней увеличили количество вылетов с авиабазы "Бельбек" в связи с активизацией полетов беспилотников НАТО у воздушных границ Крыма, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг источник в силовых структурах Крыма.
Корреспондент РИА Новости лично несколько раз наблюдал, как с авиабазы "Бельбек" и днем, и ночью вылетают истребители-перехватчики в сторону моря. "Участившиеся за последние 10 дней вылеты истребителей-перехватчиков с авиабазы "Бельбек" вызваны активизацией полетов беспилотных летательных аппаратов НАТО у воздушных границ Крыма. Дежурная смена перехватчиков Су-30СМ и Су-27СМ постоянно находится в полной готовности, а пилоты заступают на дежурство в компенсирующих скафандрах", — сказал собеседник агентства.  
Он уточнил, что беспилотники НАТО управляются операторами из стран Средиземноморья и ведут воздушную и радиолокационную разведку вблизи воздушных границ полуострова. Используются в основном Poseidon и Global Hawk. "Как только управляемые дроны подлетают к нашему воздушному пространству, сразу же поднимается дежурное звено истребителей-перехватчиков, которое подлетает к беспилотнику, делает несколько маневров, а затем переворачивается, демонстрируя установленные на подвесках ракеты и готовность к применению огня, после чего беспилотник тут же разворачивается и летит в противоположную сторону", — сказал собеседник агентства. По его словам, эта ситуация показывает, что технологии "стелс" в отношении российской ПВО не работают, российские радары видят беспилотники и наводят на них истребители-перехватчики."

РИА Крым: http://crimea.ria.ru/society/20170302/1109338456.htmlto-v-krymu/[/url]

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи истребителей Су-30СМ авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, в рамках масштабного учения Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны совершили более 40 самолётовылетов за двое суток.

Истребители Су-30СМ осуществляли имитацию воздушных целей для зенитных ракетных комплексов, задействованных в учении на специализированном полигоне Телемба в Республике Бурятия. Полёты выполнялись как на минимальных высотах боевого применения, так и стратосфере.

Выполнение лётно-тактических задач экипажами осложнялось амплитудными колебаниями температур до –60 градусов и низким давлением в слоях стратосферы. Одновременно в воздухе находилось не менее 10 истребителей Су-30СМ. Каждый лётчик провёл в полёте не менее 4 часов.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Летчики-истребители ВВО в Забайкалье выполнили стратосферные полёты : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 3 мар — РИА Новости. Международный этап конкурса "Авиадартс-2017" в августе этого года пройдет в Китае, на нем выступят российские авиагруппы высшего пилотажа, рассказал журналистам главком Воздушно-космических сил РФ герой России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Четвертый этап международного конкурса "Авиадартс" в этом году будет проходить в Китае, и мы планируем там участие наших пилотажных групп", — сказал он.

Бондарев подчеркнул, что необходимо будет провести "огромное количество мероприятий разного рода" по подготовке пилотов, авиационной техники. "Туда отправится порядка 600 человек личного состава — летчики, инженеры, судьи", — добавил он.

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170303/1489194575.html

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## Avia M

6 марта 2017 г. Сегодня ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева передал ВКС России очередной серийно модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У (№41, "Таганрог"). Об этом сообщает пресс-служба предприятия.

​"После прохождения всех необходимых испытаний самолет был передан экипажу ВКС и успешно совершил перелет из Таганрога к месту своего постоянного базирования. Это четвертый модернизированный самолет А-50У переданный Министерству обороны России", - отметили в ТАНТК.

Модернизация самолетов А-50 в вариант А-50У ведется ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева совместно с Концерном радиостроения "Вега". Модернизация стоящих на вооружении ВКС России самолетов А-50 будет продолжаться.

----------


## Djoker

ОАК :: ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева передал ВКС России четвертый модернизированный самолет А-50У

----------


## алтын

немножко "киселёвской пропаганды" © отрывок из вчерашней телепередачи "Вести недели с Дмитрием Киселёвым" 05.03.2017

----------


## Let_nab

*Шойгу: дефицит военных летчиков в ВКС в 2016 г. составлял 1300 человек*

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Шойгу: дефицит военных летчиков в ВКС в 2016 г. составлял 1300 человек - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Годом ранее из-за нехватки квалифицированных кадров на службу вернули около 15 тысяч уволенных ранее военнослужащих

Дефицит военных летчиков в Воздушно-космических силах РФ по состоянию на 2016 год достигал 1300 человек, сообщил министр обороны Сергей Шойгу в ходе выступления в Госдуме.

"Мы были вынуждены продлить особенно летно-подъемному составу срок службы особо сложных специальностей на пять лет. Потому что в 2018 году мы закроем дефицит по летному составу. На прошлый год он составлял 1300 летчиков", - сказал он.

Кроме того, по словам министра, в 2015 году в связи с нехваткой квалифицированных кадров Минобороны вернуло на службу порядка 15 тысяч уволенных ранее военнослужащих. 

Формирование новых дивизий

В этом году ведомство планирует завершить формирование четырех новых дивизий, сообщил Шойгу. "Надеемся в этом году завершить размещение трех дивизий на западных границах и юго-западе. У нас ведется активная работа по защите Курил. Там у нас должна разместиться дивизия, мы также должны в этом году завершить", - сказал министр.


Шойгу также сообщил, что в этом году завершается работы по защите береговой линии РФ с помощью ракетных комплексов "Бал" и "Бастион". В частности, эта программа завершена в Крыму. 

Армию вооружат "Искандерами"

По его словам, армия в 2017 году полностью завершит перевооружение на оперативно-тактические ракетные комплексы "Искандер-М". "Мы в этом году полностью завершаем перевооружение, переход на комплексы "Искандер" по всей стране. Ну и часть (радиолокационных) станций у нас сегодня стоит на опытно-боевом дежурстве, но в этом году все перейдут на боевое дежурство, и у нас полностью закрыт весь периметр, все радиолокационное поле страны для ракет всех типов, всех траекторий, включая баллистические", - сказал он.

Ранее главнокомандующий Сухопутными войсками РФ генерал-полковник Олег Салюков сообщил, что в настоящее время комплексами "Искандер-М" оснащены уже 80% ракетных соединений ВС РФ. В этом году их получат еще два соединения.

"Искандер-М" предназначен для скрытной подготовки и нанесения высокоточных ракетных ударов по различным целям в оперативно-тактической глубине с гарантированной дальностью поражения от 50 до 500 км, на различных театрах военных действий, в любых условиях, в том числе при активном противодействии противником средствами противоракетной обороны и радиоэлектронной борьбы.

Пора комсомольский призыв организовывать!

----------


## skynomad

> [B]
> Пора комсомольский призыв организовывать!


А разве не уже? Слышал, что тех составу с состоянием здоровья постоянно предлагают ускоренно переучиться на летный состав

----------


## Djoker

> *Заместитель Министра обороны Юрий Борисов посетил в Комсомольске-на-Амуре авиазавод имени Юрия Гагарина*
> 
> 
> 
> Заместитель Министра обороны Юрий Борисов в рамках рабочей поездки на Дальний Восток посетил в Комсомольске-на-Амуре авиационный завод имени Юрия Гагарина.
> 
> «В прошлом году мы заключили долгосрочный контракт на строительство самолетов Су-35С, в этом году мы планируем получить десять Су-35С, еще четыре самолета Су-27 пройдут модернизацию до облика Су-35», — рассказал он журналистам после посещения предприятия.
> 
> Юрий Борисов дал высокую оценку характеристикам Су-35С.
> ...


Заместитель Министра обороны Юрий Борисов посетил в Комсомольске-на-Амуре авиазавод имени Юрия Гагарина : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## Pilot

ВОРОНЕЖ, 10 марта. /ТАСС/. Воздушно-космические силы России в 2017 году получат три ближнемагистральных самолета Ан-148. Об этом сообщил сегодня журналистам заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов при посещении ПАО "Воронежское акционерное самолетостроительное общество" (ВАСО).

"Что касается самолетов Ан-148, то у нас законтрактовано 15 машин, осталось поставить пять. В этом году мы должны получить три такие машины", - сказал Борисов.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 10 мар - РИА Новости. Авиагруппа высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи" вылетела в Малайзию, чтобы принять участие в авиасалоне "Лима-2017", сообщает Минобороны России.

Выставка в Малайзии пройдет с 21 по 25 марта.

"Экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа Воздушно-космических сил "Русские Витязи" приступили к перебазированию на остров Лангкави (Малайзия) для участия в международной выставке авиационно-космической и военно-морской техники "Лима- 2017", где впервые покажут групповой и одиночный пилотаж на новых сверхманёвренных истребителях Су-30СМ", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным Минобороны РФ, с аэродрома Кубинка вылетели пять самолетов пилотажной группы и самолет военно-транспортной авиации с инженерным составом. Отмечается, что за время перелета будет совершено три промежуточные посадки в России (в Перми, Новосибирске и Иркутской области), а затем еще две в Китае и Вьетнаме.

----------


## OKA

> 6 марта 2017 г. Сегодня ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева передал ВКС России очередной серийно модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У (№41, "Таганрог"). Об этом сообщает пресс-служба предприятия.
> 
> ​"После прохождения всех необходимых испытаний самолет был передан экипажу ВКС и успешно совершил перелет из Таганрога к месту своего постоянного базирования. Это четвертый модернизированный самолет А-50У переданный Министерству обороны России", - отметили в ТАНТК.
> 
> Модернизация самолетов А-50 в вариант А-50У ведется ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева совместно с Концерном радиостроения "Вега". Модернизация стоящих на вооружении ВКС России самолетов А-50 будет продолжаться.




"Новый самолет А-50У поступил в Центр военно-транспортной авиации в Иванове. "

----------


## OKA

"Более 20 экипажей оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО) вышли во второй этап конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей родов авиации Военно-воздушных сил России «Авиадартс-2017».

В этом году от ЗВО в состязаниях принимают участие пилоты истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34, фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24, истребителей МиГ-29СМТ и Су-27, а также боевых ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор», Ми-28 «Ночной охотник» и транспортно-боевых Ми-24 и Ми-8.

В рамках конкурса экипажи отработали одиночный и парный пилотаж, боевое применение ракетно-бомбового вооружения по наземным целям, а также задачи воздушной навигации.

Победители соревнований выступят на всероссийском этапе конкурса, где будут состязаться с лучшими пилотами Центрального, Южного и Восточного военных округов.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

В ЗВО завершился первый этап конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

В небе — только асы: старт

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 13 мар - РИА Новости. Эскадрилья истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су- 34 авиаполка Западного военного округа (ЗВО), базирующегося в Воронежской области, вылетела на оперативный аэродром в Карелии для отработки боевых пусков управляемых ракет по целям, обнаруженным в ходе самостоятельного поиска, сообщила в понедельник пресс-служба ЗВО.

Экипажи Су-34 отработали ускоренную подготовку боевых машин и совершили парные синхронные взлеты. На это у них ушло не более 20 минут, что свидетельствует о высоком профессионализме авиаторов.

"Эскадрилья многоцелевых истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 истребительного авиаполка ЗВО, базирующегося в Воронежской области, приступила к перебазированию на оперативный аэродром в Республику Карелия в рамках сборов по пуску управляемых ракет", - говорится в сообщении.

Особенность сборов заключается в том, что "о местоположении средств воздушного нападения условного противника и их характеристиках летчики до получения сигнала не информируются, а самостоятельно осуществляют их поиск, захват на сопровождение, находясь в зоне боевого дежурства в воздухе".

В ходе "свободной охоты" пилоты сами выбирают наиболее эффективные средства поражения обнаруженных целей в зависимости от обстановки.

Ранее пресс-служба ЗВО сообщила, что в сборах по боевым пускам управляемых ракет над акваторией Ладожского озера задействованы около 50 экипажей самолетов МиГ-31БМ, Су-34, Су-27 и Су-35 оперативно-тактической авиации военного округа, базирующихся в Воронежской, Тверской областях и Карелии.

----------


## An-Z

Пресс-служба жжот, конечно



> Особенность сборов заключается в том, что "о местоположении средств воздушного нападения условного противника и их характеристиках летчики до получения сигнала не информируются, а самостоятельно осуществляют их поиск, захват на сопровождение, находясь в зоне боевого дежурства в воздухе".


Т.е. лётчикам неведомы границы полигона над Ладожским озером и характеристики М-6 или САБ-260, которые традиционно выступают целями на этих стрельбах тоже неизвестны)) Или самостоятельный поиск и т.д. особенная особенность сборов?))



> В ходе "свободной охоты" пилоты сами выбирают наиболее эффективные средства поражения обнаруженных целей в зависимости от обстановки.


Ну да, Р-73 или пушка. Видать разрешили самим выбирать))

----------


## OKA

"Пилоты Су-25 ВВО отработали скрытный подлёт и нанесение ударов по аэродрому условного противника

Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25 авиационного полка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), базирующегося в Забайкальском крае, в ходе летно-тактического учения отработали нанесение ударов по аэродромам условного противника в составе звена и эскадрильи.

При выполнении лётно-тактических заданий пилоты осваивали способы скрытного преодоления войсковой противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) условного противника в степной и горно-лесистой местности и внезапного  нанесения ударов по целям.

Выход на поражение целей выполнялся на предельно малых высотах вне зоны обнаружения ПВО с применением противозенитного маневрирования.

При поражении наземных объектов летчики имитировали применение полного спектра авиационного вооружения в зависимости от характера цели. Также штурмовики применяли управляемые и неуправляемые ракеты по целям, находящимся в прямой видимости, и по заданным координатам.

Задачи выполнялись в рамках масштабного учения войск ПВО и авиации округа, которое завершится боевыми пусками и бомбометаниями на базе центра боевого применения авиации Мухор-Кондуй в Забайкалье.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Пилоты Су-25 ВВО отработали скрытный подлёт и нанесение ударов по аэродрому условного противника : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

Экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» Воздушно-космических сил России отработали полеты на боевое применение, выполнив пуски неуправляемых ракет, бомбометание, стрельбы из пушек по наземным мишеням, имитирующим объекты условного противника.

Предварительно летчики совершили перебазирование с аэродрома в подмосковной Кубинке на оперативный аэродром.

«В эскадрилье важное внимание уделяется боевой подготовке. Вместе с высшим пилотажем каждый летчик должен уметь применять авиационные средства поражения, в том числе и по наземным целям, именно такие упражнения курса боевой подготовки мы отрабатываем на сегодняшних полетах», — сказал ведущий пилотажной группы «Стрижи» подполковник Сергей Осяйкин.

Данные полеты с перебазированием и применением авиационных средств поражения способствуют повышению профессиональной подготовки и натренированности летного состава для решения задач на значительном удалении от аэродрома базирования.

«Стрижи» отработали уничтожение наземных объектов условного противника на полигоне : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

> Пресс-служба жжот, конечно
> 
> Т.е. лётчикам неведомы границы полигона над Ладожским озером и характеристики М-6 или САБ-260, которые традиционно выступают целями на этих стрельбах тоже неизвестны)) Или самостоятельный поиск и т.д. особенная особенность сборов?))
> 
> Ну да, Р-73 или пушка. Видать разрешили самим выбирать))



))

"Экипажи многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 Западного военного округа (ЗВО) выполнили пуски управляемых ракет класса «воздух-воздух» над акваторией Ладожского озера.

Летчикам была поставлена задача перехватить и поразить воздушные мишени, имитирующие самолеты условного противника, летящие на предельно малых, малых, средних и больших высотах.

Перехват средств воздушного нападения условного противника отрабатывался в условиях применения им активных и пассивных радиолокационных помех, а также появления ложных тепловых целей.

Полетные задания выполнялись в составе пар и звеньев, в дневное и ночное время.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"



Экипажи многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 Западного военного округа перехватили самолеты условного противника над Ладожским озером : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"В Западном военном округе (ЗВО) завершился сбор экипажей оперативно-тактической авиации, посвященный пуску управляемых ракет. В нем приняли участие летчики-истребители авиационных соединений, базирующихся в Воронежской, Тверской, Курской областях и Карелии.

В течение недели пилоты объединения ВВС и ПВО округа на самолетах Су-35, МиГ-31БМ, Су-34 и различных модификациях Су-27 отрабатывали ведение воздушного боя с выполнением боевых стрельб и пусков управляемых ракет.

Также полетные задания впервые выполняли экипажи многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35, недавно поступивших в ЗВО.

Всего в ходе практических полетов было израсходовано свыше 100 ракет класса «воздух-воздух», около 1500 боеприпасов к пушечному вооружению истребителей.

Запуски воздушных мишеней проводились с высоты более 10 тыс. метров с самолетов Су-27, оснащенных специальным оборудованием для подвески бомбового вооружения. Мишенями служили авиационные бомбы со светящимися элементами.

В настоящее время пилоты и инженерно-технический состав готовятся вернуться на аэродромы постоянного базирования.

Командование объединения ВВС и ПВО округа проанализирует итоги сбора, после чего будут приняты решения о допуске пилотов к несению боевого дежурства по охране воздушных рубежей  Российской Федерации.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

С фото :

В Западном военном округе завершился сбор летных экипажей оперативно-тактической авиации : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

Без "закрашенных" номеров

----------


## Pilot

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 21 мар — РИА Новости, Иван Капустин. Эскадрилья новейших вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в рамках учений уничтожила два десятка объектов условного противника в Краснодарском крае, сообщили РИА Новости в военном округе.

"Экипажи новейших вертолетов Южного военного округа, базирующиеся в Краснодарском крае, завершили летно-тактическое учение. В учении приняло участие около 60 летчиков, было задействовано более 20 вертолетов, среди которых эскадрилья новейших Ка-52 "Аллигатор", поступивших в конце 2016 года, Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" и транспортно-штурмовые вертолеты Ми-35М. В ходе решения поставленных задач пилоты израсходовали более 60 неуправляемых авиационных ракет С-8, уничтожив около 20 различных объектов условного противника", - рассказали в округе.

По оценке руководства учения, все летные задания выполнены на "отлично". По информации округа, экипажи отработали задачи перебазирования на аэродромы, высадку тактического воздушного десанта на высокогорные площадки, а также уничтожение бронетехники и живой силы условного противника из штатных систем пушечного и ракетного вооружения.

"Более 150 специалистов аэродромно-технического обеспечения, принимавших участие в учении, получили практический опыт в организации полетов и обслуживании новых образцов летной техники. Практическое использование новейших образцов техники в ходе учений показало достаточную подготовленность летного и инженерно-технического состава, который прошел профессиональную переподготовку на предприятиях-изготовителях, в учебных центрах воздушно-космических сил, а также в пунктах постоянной дислокации", - уточнили в ЮВО.

----------


## алтын

> «Ночные охотники» и «Аллигаторы» поднялись в небо над Ленобластью, чтобы сразиться в «Авиадартсе».
>  Экипажи ударных вертолетов армейской авиации Западного военного округа соревнуются в конкурсе по поражению наземных целей, неуправляемыми ракетами и 30-мм авиационными пушками.
> 
> Боекомплекты пополнили на аэродроме Прибылово в Выборгском районе. В учениях участвуют 12 вертолетов. Среди них легендарные универсальные солдаты Ми-8 различных модификаций, Ми-35, а также Ми-28 «Ночной охотник» и Ка-52 «Аллигатор». Все задания экипажи выполняли в звеньях по два вертолета в каждом. Это требует особой подготовки. 
> 
> старший летчик вертолетного звена на Ка-52:
> - Для того, чтобы полететь, надо подготовиться для полета, надо в голове проиграть весь сценарий, который будет выполняться в воздухе, обговорить все детали со своим ведомым и действовать, как будто мы - единый вертолет
> 
> Пилотам предстояло произвести пуски с предельно малых высот, когда боевые машины заходят на цель из-за естественных укрытий. 
> ...


http://47channel.ru/event/V_nebo_nad...s_Alligatori_/

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker

> *ВКС РФ в 2017 г. получат 200 управляемых ракет средней дальности класса "воздух-воздух"*
> 
> Москва. 24 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Российские Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) в 2017 году получили 91 авиационную управляемую ракету средней дальности, еще 109 будет поставлено до конца года. Об этом сообщил первый заместитель генерального директора ГосМКБ "Вымпел" Николай Тарасов. 
> 
> "В 2017 году предприятием изготовлены и поставлены в интересах ВКС 91 авиационная управляемая ракета средней дальности класса "воздух-воздух", - сказал Тарасов в пятницу в ходе Единого дня военной приемки, трансляцию которого ведет в пятницу телеканал "Россия 24" (ВГТРК). 
> 
> По его словам, "до конца года планируется поставка еще 109 изделий данного типа". 
> 
> "Обязательства перед государственным заказчиком будут выполнены в полном объеме с надлежащим качеством в установленные сроки", - заявил Тарасов. 
> ...


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/555205

----------


## Pilot

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 28 мар - РИА Новости, Иван Капустин. Армейская авиация Южного военного округа (ЮВО) преодолеет около шести тысяч километров из Ростовской области и Краснодарского края до полигона в Бурятии для прохождения учений совместно с дивизиями противовоздушной обороны, сообщили РИА Новости в пресс- службе ЮВО.

С 1 марта войска ЮВО начали передислокацию в Бурятию, где до конца апреля пройдут совместные учения смешанной авиационной дивизии и дивизии противовоздушной обороны. На первом этапе учения будет создана сложная и динамичная обстановка, в ходе которой командиры соединений осуществят выработку нескольких решений на перебазирование (передислокацию), а также выполнение учебно-боевых (специальных) задач. Передислокация техники осуществляется с аэродромов в Ростовской области и Краснодарском крае.

"Вертолеты армейской авиации 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО, принимающие участие в совместном учении смешанного авиационного соединения и соединения противовоздушной обороны на полигоне Телемба в Республике Бурятия, приступили к перелету на оперативные аэродромы. Экипажам боевых вертолетов предстоит преодолеть около шести тысяч километров, при этом совершив 14 промежуточных посадок для дозаправок и отдыха. Всего в дальнем перелете принимает участие более 10 единиц армейской авиации, в том числе вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", вертолеты Ми-8МТПР-1 и около 100 военнослужащих летного и инженерно-технического состава", - пояснили в пресс- службе военного округа.

Добавляется, что на сегодняшний день на незнакомые полигоны Бурятии уже перебазировались на 10 железнодорожных эшелонах более 250 единиц вооружения и военной техники. В республику, в частности, перебросили комплексы "С-300ПМ", "Панцирь-С", средств наземного обеспечения полетов авиации, радиолокационных станций, техники связи, инженерных войск и радиоэлектронной борьбы. На территорию Бурятии передислоцировались уже более 500 военнослужащих.

"В ходе перебазирования соединений спланирована учебная стрельба на марше "С-300ПМ" под прикрытием недавно сформированного зенитного ракетного дивизиона "Панцирь-С", а для авиационных частей - выполнение бомбометаний на незнакомых авиационных полигонах с патрульным сопровождением, расчисткой воздушного пространства и уничтожением условного воздушного противника истребительной авиацией", - уточнили в пресс-службе ЮВО.

Всего к учениям привлечено более 1 тысячи военнослужащих и более 350 единиц вооружения и военной техники - самолеты Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ, Су-34, вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор", вертолеты Ми-8МТПР-1, а также зенитные ракетные комплексы С-300ПМ и зенитные ракетно-пушечные комплексы "Панцирь-С".

----------


## OKA

"Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 и стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС примут участие в совместных российско-таджикских учениях, которые проходят с 27 по 30 марта. Об этом сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

"Экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 и стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95МС примут участие в практической части в совместных российско-таджикских учениях, которые проходят на территории Республики Таджикистан", - говорится в сообщении.

В Минобороны РФ пояснили, что экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков и стратегических ракетоносцев совершат многочасовые полеты, чтобы осуществить бомбометание и условные пуски ракет на незнакомых полигонах Харбмайдон, Момирак и Московский в Таджикистане.

"Из самолетов Ил-76 будет выполнено десантирование подразделений ВДВ с применением парашютных систем специального назначения "Арбалет", - отметили в военном ведомстве. Уникальные характеристики этой парашютной системы позволяют совершать прыжки с максимально допустимых высот и производить горизонтальное перемещение на парашюте в район выполнения задачи на расстояние до 40 километров.

С 27 по 30 марта проходит совместное командно-штабное учение по управлению объединенной группировкой войск Вооруженных сил РФ и Таджикистана."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС примут участие в учениях в Таджикистане - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Комплекс обороны вертолетов "Витебск" будет к следующему году модернизирован с учетом результатов его применения в Сирии. Об этом журналистам сообщили в военном ведомстве.

"В Минобороны России принято решение о дальнейшей модернизации комплекса обороны армейской авиации Воздушно- космических сил "Витебск". Практика применения комплекса в условиях контртеррористической кампании в Сирии позволила накопить необходимый опыт использования бортовых средств защиты, и с учетом научно-технического задела отечественной радиоэлектронной промышленности принято решение о глубокой модернизации комплекса "Витебск", который позволит защищать вертолеты от любых существующих и перспективных средств противовоздушной обороны, производящихся за рубежом", - сказали в Минобороны.

В военном ведомстве добавили, что "опытно-конструкторские работы по новому комплексу обороны будут завершены к 2018 году и после проведения государственных испытаний обновленный комплекс будет поставляться в войска для переоснащения вертолетов армейской авиации".

Как рассказал заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов, в настоящее время подобными комплексами оснащаются практически все вертолеты Вооруженных сил - боевые, транспортные, специальные.

"У "Витебска" есть развитие, комплекс этот будет модернизироваться, работать в более широком диапазоне частот, на больших дальностях и обеспечивать лучшую защиту всех летательных аппаратов от атак перспективных управляемых ракет и ПЗРК", - отметил он.

Авиационный комплекс индивидуальной защиты "Витебск" создан с применением цифровой техники и предназначен для защиты самолетов и вертолетов от управляемых ракет и переносных зенитно-ракетных комплексов (ПЗРК). Защита осуществляется постановкой оптических и радиоэлектронных помех. Первые поставки комплекса "Витебск" в Минобороны начались в 2015 году."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Минобороны к 2018 году модернизирует систему защиты вертолетов с учетом опыта Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Авиагрупировка на совместном учении в Таджикистане уничтожила базовый лагерь условных НВФ



Российские и таджикистанские летчики в ходе совместного учения отработали  уничтожение складов с боеприпасами, базового лагеря подготовки террористов и прикрытия объединённой группировки войск (сил) при ликвидации условных незаконных вооруженных формирований (ПВФ), проникших на территорию республики.

Во время розыгрыша тактического эпизода подразделение условного противника захватила несколько зданий, оборудовав в одном из зданий  командный пункт, находились лидеры условного НВФ.

Оперативными действиями специальных подразделений захваченные объекты были освобождены, после чего основные силы НВФ были отброшены в горный район, где располагался условный базовый лагерь подготовки боевиков.

Командованием объединённой группировкой войск было принято решение по применению ракетоносцев Ту-95МС и дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 для уничтожения лагеря и складов с боеприпасами. При уничтожении отходящих сил противника поддержку батальонной тактической группы Республики Таджикистан осуществляли штурмовики Су-25 и вертолеты Ми-24.

Специфика действий и сложные условия горной местности не помешали российским летчикам успешно выполнить поставленные задачи."


Авиагрупировка на совместном учении в Таджикистане уничтожила базовый лагерь условных НВФ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 31 мар - РИА Новости. Российская военно-транспортная авиация в этом году получит самолеты радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) и разведки Ил-22 "Порубщик", которые помогают заглушить даже самую высокотехнологичную систему ПВО, пишет в пятницу газета "Известия" со ссылкой на главное командование ВКС РФ.

В октябре прошлого года сообщалось, что Минобороны России получит к концу года три самолета Ил-22ПП с новой системой радиоэлектронной борьбы и разведки "Порубщик".

"Российская военно-транспортная авиация (ВТА) в этом году получит первые самолеты радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) и разведки Ил-22 "Порубщик". Машины поступят на вооружение авиационного отряда РЭБ 117-го военно-транспортного авиаполка. Из-за своей эмблемы - медведя, разрывающего радиоантенну, отряд получил неофициальное прозвище "летающие медведи", - говорится в материале газеты.

Отмечается, что "Порубщики" считаются одними из самых эффективных в мире самолетов РЭБ. Они могут самостоятельно обнаруживать радиоэлектронное излучение комплексов противовоздушной обороны противника, подавлять их мощными помехами или искажать сигналы их радиолокаторов. При этом уточняется, что Ил-22ПП не мешают работе радиоэлектронных систем своих войск.

Как пишет газета со ссылкой на ВКС РФ, первые самолеты Ил-22ПП будут переданы авиационному отряду РЭБ в нынешнем году, экипажи уже осваивают новые машины.

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 и МИГ-31БМ отработали мастерство ведения воздушного боя в небе над заливом Петра Великого в Приморье. Летчики учились обнаруживать, перехватывать и вести бой с авиацией условного противника. Полеты проходили в рамках летного тактического учения, в котором приняли участие экипажи истребителей – перехватчиков МИГ-31 камчатской авиабазы морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота.

Для проведения совместных учебно-тренировочных полетов камчатские летчики совершили перелет более двух тысяч километров на аэродром авиационного соединения армии ВВС и ПВО в Приморье.

В рамках учения только за одну летную смену летчики совершили около 30 вылетов. В воздухе экипажи истребителей перехватчиков поочередно на сверхзвуковых скоростях отрабатывали совместные задачи по перехвату самолетов «противника» на дальнем расстоянии.

Также в ходе полетов летчики отработали элементы маневрирования с большими углами крена и тангажа, провели воздушные бои на предельных параметрах прицельного комплекса и отработали заход на посадку в дневное и ночное время..

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Истребители – перехватчики МИГ-31БМ провели воздушные бои в небе над заливом Петра Великого в Приморском крае : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 3 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Буянин/. Авиация Южного военного округа (ЮВО) впервые проведет стрельбы по условному противнику после дозаправок в воздухе во время длительного перелета на незнакомые полигоны Дальнего Востока. Об этом журналистам  сообщил командующий 4-й армией ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Виктор Севостьянов.

"Авиация будет перемещаться без посадки с выполнением трех дозаправок топливом в воздухе, как ночных, так и дневных. Причем после выполнения первой дозаправки будет осуществляться выход на один из незнакомых полигонов на северо-западе Российской Федерации и будет выполнено боевое применение под прикрытием истребителей. Мы будем учить летных состав, что боевое применение будет осуществляться после шести, семи и даже восьми часов полета. Мы выполняли длительные полеты с дозаправками в воздухе, но боевое применение не проводилось, мы выполняем это впервые", - сказал Севостьянов.

По его словам, военнослужащие и техника перебрасываются на полигоны Восточного военного округа (ВВО) для проведения начавшихся там учений. Помимо перебрасываемых подразделений в них примут участие смешанная авиационная дивизия и дивизия противовоздушной обороны ВВО. Будет осуществлена переброска около 300 военнослужащих и более 200 единиц автомобильной и специальной техники, а также около 40 самолетов и вертолетов. Среди них Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ, Су-34 и Ми-8МТПР.

"Личный состав был погружен на железнодорожный транспорт и осуществил передислокацию. В настоящий момент дивизия противовоздушной обороны в полном составе уже находится на полигоне и организовала полевой лагерь. На днях мы начинаем второй этап перебазирования авиации", - добавил генерал-лейтенант."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4146427

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 3 апр - РИА Новости. Шесть новых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БСМ поступили на вооружение Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), сообщили в пресс- службе округа в понедельник.

"Партия из шести новых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БСМ поступила по гособоронзаказу на вооружение 14 армии ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа", - говорится в сообщении.

Уточняется, что самолеты усилили истребительный авиационный полк в Пермском крае. Его летный и инженерно-технический состав прошел обучение в Липецком авиацентре Минобороны России, добавили в ведомстве.

Сверхзвуковой истребитель МиГ-31БМ обладает современной системой управления, дальность обнаружения цели достигает 320 километров, поражения - 280 километров. Самолет способен одновременно поражать 6 и сопровождать до 10 воздушных целей.

----------


## алтын



----------


## Pilot

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 5 апр — РИА Новости, Иван Капустин. Летчики Южного военного округа выполнят фигуры высшего пилотажа на высоте до 12 километров на истребителях МиГ-29 в Армении, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЮВО полковник Вадим Астафьев.

"В российской авиационной военной базе "Эребуни" Южного военного округа в Армении, летчики истребителей четвертого поколения МиГ-29 приступили к специальным занятиям по выполнению сложных элементов пилотирования. Пилоты будут тренироваться в выполнении полетов в стратосфере, на высоте более 10 тысяч метров, элементов сложного и группового пилотирования в паре и в составе боевого звена, а также боевые развороты, горизонтальные "бочки", виражи, пикированные горки с большими углами наклона, "петля Нестерова", "кобра", "колокол" и другие фигуры", - пояснил Астафьев.

Он добавил, что фигуры сложного и высшего пилотирования будут отрабатываться в одиночном порядке и парами на предельно малых и предельно больших высотах от 250 до 12 километров на скоростях выше 1000 километров в час.

"Помимо проведения специальных полетов, летчики будут отрабатывать алгоритмы действий при возникновении внештатных ситуаций в воздухе в случае отказа авиационной техники, а также элементы маневрирования в уклонении от атак авиационных средств условного противника. Пилоты выполнят при плохой и ограниченной видимости в условиях применения аэрозольных и дымовых завес упражнения по аварийной посадке самолета при отказе одного из двигателей, посадке на ограниченную площадку при частичном разрушении взлетно-посадочной полосы", - уточнил Астафьев.

По его словам, к выполнению сложных элементов пилотирования допущены летчики 1-го и 2-го класса с общим налетом более 500 часов, а также молодые пилоты 3-го класса вместе с высококлассными инструкторами на учебно-тренировочных самолетах МиГ-29 "спарка".

----------


## AC

Завершено перевооружение Приволжского на МиГ-29СМТ:
Москва стала ближе

----------


## Djoker

> *Летные испытания штурмовика Су-25СМ3 подходят к концу*
> 
> 
> 
> Летные испытания модифицированного штурмовика Су-25СМ3 планируется завершить в этом месяце, сообщает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
> 
> В сообщении говорится, что до окончания программы испытаний штурмовику осталось выполнить несколько испытательных полетов. Испытания самолета начались в конце прошлого года, и в ходе них потребовалась доработка программного обеспечения. В данный момент все доработки выполнены, штурмовик Су-25СМ3 полностью подтверждает все заявленные характеристики. 
> 
> Су-25СМ3 отличается спутниковой системой навигации ГЛОНАСС с возможностью программирования конечной точки с точностью до десяти метров, системой СВП-24-25 (он же «Гефест»), которая позволяет повысить точность неуправляемых авиационных средств поражения до уровня управляемого оружия.


Летные испытания штурмовика Су-25СМ3 подходят к концу

----------


## ZHeN

> Летные испытания штурмовика Су-25СМ3 подходят к концу


смешались в кучу кони, люди

----------


## solvoa

> смешались в кучу кони, люди


Сенсация. Звезда как обычно... Новость почти годовалой давности: http://www.interfax.ru/russia/517130

----------


## AndyK

> Сенсация. Звезда как обычно... Новость почти годовалой давности: http://www.interfax.ru/russia/517130


Я думаю имелись в виду работы по доводке СОЛТа: Су-25СМ3 летят в Сирию | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## Антоха

Предварительное решение о замене в пилотажной группе ВКС России «Стрижи» истребителей МиГ-29 на новейшие Миг-35 принято, сообщил командующий ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Андрей Юдин.

«Такое решение уже есть. Летчики об этом знают»,- сказал Юдин на Международной авиакосмической и военно-морской выставке LIMA 2017 (Малайзия).

Пилотажная группа «Стрижи» перейдет на самолеты МиГ-35

----------


## AC

А зачем летающий госпиталь ВВС РФ RA-86906 нарисовался в Цюрихе?
RA-86906 - Russia - Air Force Ilyushin Il-76 (all models) at Zurich | Photo ID 880685 | Airplane-Pictures.net

----------


## muk33

> РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 5 апр — РИА Новости, Иван Капустин. Летчики Южного военного округа выполнят фигуры высшего пилотажа на высоте до 12 километров на истребителях МиГ-29 в Армении, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЮВО полковник Вадим Астафьев.


Пикированные горки - это новый шедевр журналюг! Надо запомнить. )))) А также пассаж начальника пресс-службы про "кобры" на простых МиГ-29. Да и про колокола, откровенно говоря, за уши притянуто, потому как не всем разрешено....

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 7 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Лстно-тактические учения (ЛТУ) миротворческой эскадрильи армейской авиации стартовал в Ленинградской области, сообщает штаб Западного военного округа (ЗВО).

"Экипажи вертолстов Ми-8 и Ми-24 были подняты по учебной тревоге и перебазированы на оперативный аэродром. Лстчикам предстоит выполнить более 10 учебно-боевых задач, среди которых - сопровождение и прикрытие наземных гуманитарных колон", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ЗВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу.

В ЛТУ задействованы 10 вертолстов Ми-8 и Ми-24. Вся авиатехника эскадрильи оборудована по стандартам ООН и имеет соответствующую окраску.

Также будут проведены тренировки по перевозке гуманитарных грузов, патрулированию и ведению воздушной и наземной разведки местности, выполнению поисково-спасательных задач, говорится в пресс-релизе

----------


## AC

> Пикированные горки - это новый шедевр журналюг! Надо запомнить. )))) ...


И главное -- не путать их с кабрированными горками!.. 

 :Wink:

----------


## OKA

"В Воздушно-космических силах (ВКС) России прошло командно-штабное учение дальней авиации под руководством командующего дальней авиацией генерал-лейтенанта Сергея Кобылаша.

В нем были задействованы более 20 экипажей Ту-160, Ту-95МС, Ту-22М3, Ту-134УБЛ, Ил-78, находившихся на 10 аэродромах в Центральном, Северо-Западном и Приволжском Федеральном округах, а также 3 полигонах, для отработки применения авиационных средств поражения.

В рамках учения летчики отработали перебазирование на оперативные аэродромы, выполнили пуски крылатых ракет воздушного базирования, дозаправку в воздухе.

«Задействованный в командно-штабном учении личный состав дальней авиации решил все поставленные задачи с высоким качеством. Более точные оценки действиям каждого из подразделений будут даны после завершения работы комиссии командования дальней авиации и анализа средств объективного контроля. В ближайшее время авиационные экипажи вернутся в пункты постоянной дислокации», – отметил командующий дальней авиацией генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кобылаш.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

В ВКС завершилось командно-штабное учение дальней авиации : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## ZHeN

> 


чей илс ? су-30см или су-35с ?

----------


## Djoker

> 


Фото:
Теперь и с Су-34: приморские летчики пробились на всероссийский этап «Авиадартса-2017» (ВИДЕО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## OKA

"Ростов-на-Дону. 10 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Впервые переброска летного эшелона Южного военного округа (ЮВО) на расстояние более 6 тыс. км была выполнена за одни сутки 8-часовым перелетом, сообщили агентству "Интерфакс" в пресс-службе ЮВО.
       "Бомбардировщики Су-34 в сопровождении истребителей Су-27СМ3 и Су-30СМ совершили беспосадочные перелеты с дозаправками в воздухе, причём полёты продолжались и ночью. Во время перебазирования летчики выполнили бомбометания на незнакомом авиационном полигоне, расположенном на Кольском полуострове. Всего было израсходовано 30 авиабомб", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Он отметил, что в перебазировании на незнакомые оперативные аэродромы было задействовано около 30 самолетов, в частности: Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ и Су-34. Во время перелета в Бурятию летный эшелон ЮВО уничтожил условного воздушного противника истребительной авиацией..."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=447626

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Бомбардировщики Су-34 в сопровождении истребителей Су-27СМ3 и Су-30СМ совершили беспосадочные перелеты с дозаправками в воздухе"
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=447626


хотел бы я посмотреть на дозаправку Су-27СМ3 в воздухе)

----------


## L39aero

Ну полно вам, см3 по стандартной программе скакали!

----------


## алтын

> "Ростов-на-Дону. 10 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Впервые переброска летного эшелона Южного военного округа (ЮВО) на расстояние более 6 тыс. км была выполнена за одни сутки 8-часовым перелетом, сообщили агентству "Интерфакс" в пресс-службе ЮВО.
>        "Бомбардировщики Су-34 в сопровождении истребителей Су-27СМ3 и Су-30СМ совершили беспосадочные перелеты с дозаправками в воздухе, причём полёты продолжались и ночью. Во время перебазирования летчики выполнили бомбометания на незнакомом авиационном полигоне, расположенном на Кольском полуострове. Всего было израсходовано 30 авиабомб", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        Он отметил, что в перебазировании на незнакомые оперативные аэродромы было задействовано около 30 самолетов, в частности: Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ и Су-34. Во время перелета в Бурятию летный эшелон ЮВО уничтожил условного воздушного противника истребительной авиацией..."
> 
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=447626

----------


## алтын



----------


## stream

9 апреля 2017
 Отборочный этап окружного конкурса среди военных летчиков "Авиадартс—2017" в Приморском крае

Отборочный этап окружного конкурса среди военных летчиков "Авиадартс—2017" в Приморском крае - Smit_Smitty LJ

----------


## алтын

корейская война всё ближе?

----------


## L39aero

Мозгов меньше чем у курицы у журналистов)))))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

Улан-Удэ:
Авиация 4-й Краснознамённой армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа в Улан-Удэ: dambiev

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> "Ростов-на-Дону. 10 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Впервые переброска летного эшелона Южного военного округа (ЮВО) на расстояние более 6 тыс. км была выполнена за одни сутки 8-часовым перелетом, сообщили агентству "Интерфакс" в пресс-службе ЮВО.
>        "Бомбардировщики Су-34 в сопровождении истребителей Су-27СМ3 и Су-30СМ совершили беспосадочные перелеты с дозаправками в воздухе, причём полёты продолжались и ночью. *Во время перебазирования летчики выполнили бомбометания на незнакомом авиационном полигоне, расположенном на Кольском полуострове*. Всего было израсходовано 30 авиабомб", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        Он отметил, что в перебазировании на незнакомые оперативные аэродромы было задействовано около 30 самолетов, в частности: Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ и Су-34. Во время перелета в Бурятию летный эшелон ЮВО уничтожил условного воздушного противника истребительной авиацией..."
> 
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=447626


Я что-то не понял двух моментов:


1) Они что, с Морозовска в Улан-Удэ через Кольский полуостров летели? (см. выше)

2) А в Толмачёво садились те, кто дозаправиться не смог?
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## алтын



----------


## L39aero

Да, вот такой замысловатый был план)

----------


## алтын

Соединения и части ВВС и ПВО ЮВО возвращаются на аэродромы базирования после учения в Бурятии

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Я что-то не понял двух моментов:
> 
> 
> 1) Они что, с Морозовска в Улан-Удэ через Кольский полуостров летели? (см. выше)
> 
> 2) А в Толмачёво садились те, кто дозаправиться не смог?
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Вчера вся почти вся ватага в течение суток вернулась домой. Остатки вернулись сегодня утром.
Видится мне, дело было так:
- В начале учений толпа двинулась на северо-запад и отработала там;
- После этого дозаправляемые двинулись на восток, отработав с танкерами, работавшими в Пермском крае. Не дозаправляемые Су-27СМ3 садились в Челябинске - не исключено, что ночью. Позже *вся* компания осела в Новосибирске;
- Уже с Новосибирска двинули в Бурятию и в Забайкалье (возможно, посредством тех же танкеров);
- Отработали на Мухор-Кондуе и на Телембе;
- Двинулись обратно рано утром (а то и затемно!) 14 апреля. Су-27СМ3 присели по пути в Новосибирске и Челябинске. Дозаправляемые типы работали с танкерами, взлетевшими из Толмачёво, и позже сели в Челябинске (Су-34, Су-30М2) и в Перми (Су-30СМ);
- Су-27СМ3, часть Су-34 и все Су-30М2, а также Су-30СМ покинули промежуточные аэродромы в течение дня (в том числе, в тёмное время суток). Остальные Су-34 покинули Челябинск до утра 15 апреля.

----------


## алтын

аэродром в Смоленской области, хм... в Шаталово не только Су-24МР есть?

----------


## Red307

> аэродром в Смоленской области, хм... в Шаталово не только Су-24МР есть?


В ролике Левашово в Питере.

----------


## OKA

"В Хабаровском крае состоялось летно-тактическое учение (ЛТУ) армейской авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО).

Экипажи совершили одиночные и групповые полёты с отработкой действий по разведке и прикрытию стратегических объектов.

Также в ходе совместных учебно-тренировочных полетов летчики на вертолетах Ка-52 «Аллигатор» отработали боевое сопровождение и огневую поддержку вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ «Терминатор», выполняющих условное десантирование личного состава.

Кроме того, экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 в составе авиационного звена отработали элементы сложного пилотажа, ведение воздушного боя на малых высотах, а также выполнили упражнение - полет по маршруту в заданный район.

В завершении ЛТУ вертолетчики выполнили практические стрельбы, отработав нанесение ударов неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами по малоразмерным наземным мишеням, имитирующим огневые точки условного противника.

Полеты осуществлялись как днем, так и в ночное время суток.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

http://деятельность.минобороны.рф/ne...2119142@egNews

----------


## Pilot

СМИ сообщили о перехвате российских Ту-95 истребителями F-22 ВВС США*
Американские ВВС направили на перехват российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95 истребители F-22. Инцидент произошел у берегов Аляски в ночь на 18 апреля, сообщает телеканал Fox News со ссылкой на правительственные источники.

----------


## OKA

> СМИ сообщили о перехвате российских Ту-95 истребителями F-22 ВВС США*
> Американские ВВС направили на перехват российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95 истребители F-22. Инцидент произошел у берегов Аляски в ночь на 18 апреля, сообщает телеканал Fox News со ссылкой на правительственные источники.



Более подробно :

"МОСКВА, 19 апр — РИА Новости. Американские военные поднимали истребители для перехвата самолетов Ту-95 у побережья Аляски. При этом в российском Минобороны заявили, что бомбардировщики находились в международном воздушном пространстве.

Что случилось

Инцидент произошел в ночь на понедельник в 100 морских милях (185,2 километра) от американского берега. В Северном командовании Вооруженных сил США отметили, что Ту-95 не нарушали воздушное пространство страны.

Недовольство США вызвало то, что бомбардировщики оказались внутри американской опознавательной зоны ПВО. Она простирается на 200 километров от побережья, и Пентагон требует уведомлять о полетах в этом регионе.

Представитель американской армии рассказал телеканалу ABC News, что на перехват самолетов были подняты два истребителя F-22.

Американские летчики сопровождали бомбардировщики до тех пор, пока они не покинули опознавательную зону ПВО.

Позиция Минобороны

В российском Минобороны отметили, что Ту-95МС патрулировали воздушное пространство в районе Аляски. По данным ведомства, маршрут проходил через нейтральные воды над акваторией Тихого океана, вдоль Алеутских островов.

"Самолеты пролетели около 5000 километров на скоростях до 850 километров в час и высотах до 10 тысяч метров. Продолжительность полета составила более семи часов", — заявили в Минобороны.

Военные добавили, что американские истребители сопровождали российских пилотов в течение 27 минут.

В ведомстве подчеркнули, что летчики Дальней авиации регулярно патрулируют акватории над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана. Взлеты осуществляются как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов.

"Все полеты самолетов Военно-воздушных сил выполнялись и выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств", — отметили в Минобороны.

"Обычная практика"

Комментируя инцидент у берегов Аляски, заместитель главного редактора журнала "Авиапанорама" Владимир Попов подчеркнул, что российские самолеты не входили в воздушное пространство США.

"Это международные воды, поэтому мы осуществляем патрулирование, и в ответ возможно воздействие сопредельного государства. Мы выполняем свои задачи: например, проверяем натренированность летного состава. Поэтому все естественно. Мы же не заходили в пространство сопредельного государства", — заявил Попов в эфире радио Sputnik.

Патрулирование региона эксперт назвал рутинной задачей.

"Наши истребители выполняют задачи мониторинга, по военной линии — это задачи разведки. А как же иначе? Как еще посмотреть, например, ледовую обстановку в том или ином проливе, какой-то зоне, ведь ходят корабли, подводные лодки должны всплывать на поверхность — прежде чем она будет выполнять какую-то задачу, ей надо дать информацию", — пояснил он.

"Лет пять-семь назад это происходило гораздо эпизодичнее, сейчас это более планово. И это вызывает интерес, потому такая практика "общения" в воздушном пространстве и существует", — добавил Попов..."

https://ria.ru/world/20170419/149255...&utm_content=1

----------


## Fencer

ВЛЮБЛЁННЫЕ В НЕБО https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzV...9WS3E0TEE/view

----------


## Pilot

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 21 апр – РИА Новости, Иван Капустин. Летчики Южного военного округа (ЮВО) выполнили ночные полета на ударных и транспортных вертолетах в темное время суток на военной базе в Армении, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЮВО полковник Вадим Астафьев.

"Экипажи ударных Ми-24 и транспортных вертолетов Ми-8МТШ соединения армейской авиации из состава российской авиационной военной базы Эребуни Южного военного округа, дислоцированной в Армении, приступили к выполнению учебных полетов в темное время суток. В ходе летного тактического учения летчики отрабатывают задачи по огневому прикрытию и поддержке мотострелковых подразделений военной базы", - отметил Астафьев.

Он добавил, что в ходе учений летчики и борттехники пройдут аттестацию. По словам Астафьева, военнослужащие должны будут сдать более 50 нормативов по обнаружению и распознаванию объектов в воздухе, подвижных и неподвижных наземных целей, бронетехники, а также низколетящих низкоскоростных самолетов, включая беспилотные летательные аппараты условного противника.

"Летные тактические учения с летчиками армейской авиации авиабазы Эребуни в Закавказье проводятся в рамках сдачи контрольной проверки за зимний период обучения. В учении принимают участие более 100 военнослужащих летного и инженерно- технического состава и около 50 единиц специальной военной и авиационной техники", - уточнил Астафьев.

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker

> *Радиотехнический комплекс летающего радара А-100 впервые испытали в полете* 
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 21 апреля. /ТАСС/. Радиотехнический комплекс перспективного самолета дальнего радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-100 "Премьер" впервые испытан в полете на летающей лаборатории. Об этом сообщил генеральный конструктор РФ по системам и комплексам разведки, дозора и управления авиационного базирования, генеральный директор концерна "Вега" (входит в объединенную "Росэлектронику" госкорпорации Ростех) Владимир Верба. 
> 
> "Сегодня после длительной стоянки в рамках подготовки к предварительным испытаниям состоялся полет самолета-лаборатории А-100ЛЛ. Особенностью сегодняшнего полета стало первое включение аппаратуры радиотехнического комплекса "Премьер" в реальной воздушной обстановке в условиях выполнения полета самолетом А-100ЛЛ", - сказал Верба. 
> 
> По его словам, новый полет А-100ЛЛ с задействованием аппаратуры радиотехнического комплекса "Премьер" в реальной воздушной обстановке переводит испытания на качественно новую ступень. "Испытательные полеты самолета-лаборатории дают нам уникальную информацию о работоспособности комплекса в реальной обстановке, которую невозможно смоделировать на наземных стендах", - отметил он. 
> ...


Радиотехнический комплекс летающего радара А-100 впервые испытали в полете - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Летчики штурмовой авиации ЮВО учатся действовать при возникновении нештатных ситуаций

Экипажи Су-25СМ штурмовой авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующейся в Краснодарском крае, совершенствуют навыки пилотирования на предельно малых высотах – до 25 метров над землей.

При выполнении полетных заданий на такой высоте пилоты отрабатывают скрытный обход средств противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) условного противника.

Учебно-тренировочные полеты выполняются парами и в составе звеньев, в том числе в сложных метеорологических условиях, а также в ночное время.

Помимо этого, летчики учатся действовать при возникновении нештатных ситуаций – в случае отказа бортового оборудования и авиационной техники.

Также пилоты тренируются совершать аварийную посадку на взлетно-посадочную полосу в условиях выхода из строя одного из двух двигателей.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Летчики штурмовой авиации ЮВО учатся действовать при возникновении нештатных ситуаций : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Ночные полеты истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 на Камчатке (аэродром Елизово, Камчатский край)" :

http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Стажироваться на боевых вертолетах в Хабаровске будут курсанты Сызранского авиаучилища (ФОТО; ВИДЕО) — Новости Хабаровска

----------


## Pilot

На Телембе упал МиГ-31. Экипаж катапультировался . Живы

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"В 12:05 мск при выполнении планового учебного полета в районе полигона Телемба (Республика Бурятия) потерпел аварию истребитель МиГ-31 Восточного военного округа", - говорится в сообщении МО РФ. 
В Минобороны уточнили, что оба пилота упавшего МиГ-31 эвакуированы с места происшествия, их жизням и здоровью ничего не угрожает.

 "Самолет упал на полигоне в безлюдном месте. Оба летчика катапультировались. Пилоты оперативно эвакуированы, их жизни и здоровью ничего не угрожает", - говорится в сообщении военного ведомства.

ТАСС.

----------


## AC

> На Телембе упал МиГ-31. Экипаж катапультировался . Живы


Елизовский???
Звено истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 ТОФ совершило дальний перелет с Камчатки в Забайкалье : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

На РенТВ такое видео появилось :

https://ren.tv/player/187342

http://ren.tv/novosti/2017-04-26/pil...apultirovalsya

----------


## Pilot

Да, камчатский.

----------


## AC

> Да, камчатский.


Вас понял, спасибо.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Мне тут интересный рисуночек попал. Промышленность готовит варианты перекраски самолетов Витязей и Стрижей. Кили должны быть изменены. Есть несколько вариантов. Например эмблема Армейских игр :(  вот один из вариантов. Мне кажется, что закрасить флаг ВВС - это не только разрушит законченный образ пилотажных самолетов, известных во всем мире, но и замалюет часть нашей истории :((( 

вот вариант   https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Pilot

Мда.... похоже торопятся к Параду перекрасить машины. Луховицы ждут МиГи на перекраску :(

----------


## OKA

"КАЗАНЬ, 27 апреля. /ТАСС/. Перспективный авиационный комплекс Дальней авиации (ПАК ДА) может совершить свой первый полет в 2025-2026 годах и пойти в серию в 2028-2029 годах. Об этом сообщил журналистам замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов во время посещения Казанского авиазавода.

"Мы рассчитываем первый вылет в районе 2025-2026 года и начало серийного производства - 2028-2029 год", - сказал Борисов.

Как сообщал ранее замминистра, перспективный авиационный комплекс Дальней авиации может быть представлен публике уже в 2018 году.

Предполагалось, что ПАК ДА начнет поступать в войска в 2023-2025 годах, первые испытательные полеты нового самолета намечались на 2019-2020 годы. Позднее стало известно, что создание бомбардировщика будет сдвинуто в связи с планами возобновить серийный выпуск Ту-160 в модернизированном варианте Ту-160М2. При этом, заверял Борисов, работы над ПАК ДА останавливаться не будут..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Первый полет ПАК ДА запланирован к 2025 году - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> Промышленность готовит варианты перекраски самолетов Витязей и Стрижей.


Какая "промышленность"? Надеюсь это чей-то розыгрыш, маразма вокруг и без того хватает...

----------


## Avia M

> Луховицы ждут МиГи на перекраску :(


Так "облезают" они к сожалению. По опыту, Луховицкая покраска гораздо качественнее...

----------


## Pilot

это не розыгрыш. Не знаю в какой вариант точно перекрашивать будут. Но то, что кили у обеих групп сменят - точно

----------


## Avia M

> что закрасить флаг ВВС - это не только разрушит законченный образ пилотажных самолетов, известных во всем мире, но и замалюет часть нашей истории :(((


Всплыла фамилия "маляра истории", озвучивать можно только жестами. М... крепчает.

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 27 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Все стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-160, которые сегодня находятся в боевом составе Воздушно-космических сил России, будут подвергнуты стопроцентной модернизации, сообщил журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Все 16 самолетов Ту-160, которые в строю, будут подвергнуты стропроцентной коренной модернизации", - сказал Борисов во время посещения Казанского авиазавода в четверг.

По его словам, "это означает, что останется только планер. Все кабельное хозяйство, все бортовое оборудование будет демонтировано".

"Кроме того, будут модернизированы и самолеты Ту-22М3", - сообщил Борисов.

Он подчеркнул, что ресурса существующих Ту-160 полностью хватит до вступления в строй новых бомбардировщиков Ту-160М2, производство которых будет восстановлено в России.

Замминистра также сообщил, что ресурс турбовинтовых стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95 будет максимально продлеваться до тех пор, пока в строй не вступит перспективный авиационный комплекс дальней авиации (ПАК ДА).
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/560297

----------


## Djoker

> *«Русские Витязи» меняют имидж* 
> 
> 
> 
> Пилотажная группа Воздушно-космических сил России «Русские Витязи» меняет внешний облик. У них уже есть новые самолеты — Су-30СМ и вскоре появятся обновленные «ливреи» (схемы раскраски бортов) и сверхмодная и технологичная летная форма. Она защитит пилотов при катапультировании, пожаре и станет фирменной одеждой элитных летчиков ВКС на международных авиасалонах и показах самой совершенной авиационной техники для иностранных заказчиков.
> 
> 
> 
> Как рассказали «Известиям» в командовании Воздушно-космических сил России, решение об изменении имиджа «Витязей» было принято в конце прошлого года. Причиной стала замена авиационного парка пилотажной группы. С привычных истребителей Су–27 «Витязи» пересели на новейшие сверхманевренные Су-30СМ.
> ...


«Русские Витязи» меняют имидж* - Известия

----------


## Avia M

> «Русские Витязи» меняют имидж* - Известия


Где же был Фролов Андрей (и иже с ним), когда специалисты "Иркута" наносили слои краски на Су-30СМ? Боялись публичного высмеивания, обдумывали каким образом прикрыть этот маразм? 
Интересно, с ветеранами советовались? С теми, кто стоял у истоков создания пилотажных групп.
"Крылья Тавриды" - МО объявило конкурс на схему окраски. Как говорил великий сатирик Аркадий Райкин - "А здеся..."
На фоне "мильярдов МАКСопатриотовских"...

----------


## Pilot

Этот вариант перекраски глупость и убожество. Тем более отказываться от флага ВВС!  Фамилию все знают, поэтому и боятся.

----------


## Avia M

> Этот вариант перекраски глупость и убожество. Тем более отказываться от флага ВВС!  Фамилию все знают, поэтому и боятся.


Осветить бы в телевизоре, сей позор!

----------


## Pilot

телевизор этот позор подал как новость. Собственно известия от телевизора это и получили. Все боятся сказать об этом позоре на камеру.

----------


## AndyK

Кому и главное ЧЕМ флаг ВВС помешал?  :Frown:

----------


## Pilot

думается мне, что у нас как всегда- заставь дурака богу молиться, так он лоб расшибет.  Для рекламы всегда использовали внутреннюю часть килей, вот там бы и малевали армейские игры.

----------


## Avia M

> Кому и главное ЧЕМ флаг ВВС помешал?


Из постов выше, станет понятно, кому. А вот, чем?... Непонятно, желание войти в историю, на всех уровнях? Так некрасивая получается.

----------


## Pilot

один из вариантов был в стиле армейских игр. Понятно кто их продвигает.

----------


## Avia M

> думается мне, что у нас как всегда- заставь дурака богу молиться, так он лоб расшибет.  Для рекламы всегда использовали внутреннюю часть килей, вот там бы и малевали армейские игры.


Были трудные времена, наклеивали рекламу, даже иностранных компаний. Но только во время зарубежных визитов.
То ли ещё будет, власть когда переменится...

----------


## L39aero

Тандербердс и блю энджелс нервно курят в стороне, сменив 3 поколения в одной ливрее!! Особенно когда потратили бабло на нанесение на заводе флага ввс, а теперь надо смыть и нанести синюю чепухню с литовским флагом на рулях! Бабло затмевает в России все, историю, культуру, людей!!! А главное, как на счет геральдической комиссии!? Ведь это история!! Ах да, бабло...

----------


## Pilot

ВОРОНЕЖ, 28 апр - РИА Новости. Аллея, названная в честь погибшего в Сирии пилота российского Су-24 Олега Пешкова, появится в одном из микрорайонов Липецка, сообщает администрация города.

В микрорайоне «Елецкий» Липецка в субботу, 29 апреля, будет заложен парк Авиаторов. В мероприятии примут участие руководители города, представители липецкого авиацентра, силовых структур, политических партий, бизнес-сообщества и общественных организаций.

"Собравшиеся высадят порядка 200 саженцев ясеня, рябины, клены, березы, ивы и черемухи. Аллея будет носить имя Героя России Олега Пешкова, погибшего в Сирии при выполнении боевого задания", - говорится в сообщении.

Имя Олега Пешкова увековечено на стеле памятника погибшим летчикам на площади Авиаторов в Липецке. Школе в Липецкой области, где учатся дети героя и где он сам не раз выступал на уроках мужества, присвоено имя летчика. Мемориальная доска памяти летчика уже появилась в селе Косиха под Барнаулом, где Пешков родился и вырос.

Российский Су-24 в ноябре 2015 года был сбит турецким F-16 над сирийской территорией и упал в 4 километрах от границы с Турцией. Анкара утверждала, что Су-24 вошел в ее воздушное пространство. Генштаб РФ заявил, что самолет границу не пересекал, это подтверждали данные сирийской ПВО. Пилот Су-24 Олег Пешков после катапультирования был расстрелян с земли боевиками на территории, которую контролировали сирийские туркмены. Погибшему летчику было присвоено звание Героя России, его похоронили в Липецке на городском кладбище 2 декабря.

----------


## Nazar

> теперь надо смыть и нанести синюю чепухню с литовским флагом на рулях!


Латвийским. А может это спартаковские, красно-белые цвета..

----------


## L39aero

Да, по мне так лучше в красный сверху, и то зрелищней, ибо синий в небе растворяется

----------


## Avia M

> Да, по мне так лучше в красный сверху, и то зрелищней, ибо синий в небе растворяется


Всё уже давно "изобретено" и реализовано. 

Нет - мы наш, мы новый...

----------


## OKA

> «Русские Витязи» меняют имидж* - Известия


"Дикоммунизаторы", бЪ.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 28 апр - РИА Новости. Контрольная проверка войск Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России показала их готовность к эффективному выполнению задач и защите объектов от существующих и перспективных средств воздушно-космического нападения, заявил главнокомандующий ВКС Виктор Бондарев, которого цитирует департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

В ВКС завершилась контрольная проверка объединений, соединений и частей за зимний период обучения под руководством Виктора Бондарева. В ней были задействованы части дальней и военно-транспортной авиации, авиационные центры, подразделения противовоздушной обороны и космических войск.

"Контрольная проверка объединений, соединений и частей Воздушно-космических сил подтвердила готовность всех родов войск к эффективному выполнению своих задач по предназначению в установленные сроки и защите наших объектов от существующих и перспективных средств воздушно-космического нападения", - сказал Бондарев.

Экипажи стратегических ракетоносцев отработали перебазирование на оперативные аэродромы и условные пуски крылатых ракет, истребители совершили перехват воздушных целей, летный состав армейской авиации поразил наземные цели неуправляемыми ракетами и авиаснарядами. Расчеты ПВО обнаружили, сопроводили и уничтожили условного противника.

Всего в проверке были задействованы более 50 воздушных судов и около 100 единиц техники.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну и зачем (нахрена)) сюда постить? Вот в соотв. ветке обсуждалось :
> 
> Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса


Да, перенёс туда...

----------


## Pilot

Ну что, продолжение следует :((( теперь на самолетах Витязей все эмблемы замалевывают. Это витязь пускающий стрелу (Сухой), Иркут, на воздухозаборниках убирают кубинака Проскуровский и тд. РН сделали триколором, а не латвийским

----------


## OKA

> Ну что, продолжение следует :((( теперь на самолетах Витязей все эмблемы замалевывают. Это витязь пускающий стрелу (Сухой), Иркут, на воздухозаборниках убирают кубинака Проскуровский и тд. РН сделали триколором, а не латвийским


Интересно, как сами лётчики к такой "перестройке" относятся? Или нынче она без "гласности"))

----------


## Pilot

Летчики, думается мне, сильно против. Но кто их спрашивает? Смотрите канал Звезда, там радостные репортажи про смену ливреи. Балин.

----------


## OKA

> ..Смотрите канал Звезда, там радостные репортажи про смену ливреи. Балин.


Эти да, орлы. Двухголовые  :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

> Летчики, думается мне, сильно против. Но кто их спрашивает? Смотрите канал Звезда, там радостные репортажи про смену ливреи. Балин.


пару дней назад Стрижи перегнали свои самолеты в Луховицы. им тоже будут перекрашивать кили... в красно-сине-белый флаг!!! Завтра перелетят обратно в Кубинку.
у ответственных военно-начальников совсем уже башню рвет! они забыли, что наш российский флаг Бело-сине-красный!!!

----------


## Pilot

килями дело не закончится. Вот утвержденный вариант Витязей  Вот утвержденный вариант окраски Русских Витязей :(( - samoletchik

----------


## Антоха

> килями дело не закончится. Вот утвержденный вариант Витязей  Вот утвержденный вариант окраски Русских Витязей :(( - samoletchik


Серёж, я не пойму, а что у нас со звездами? они то старого образца, то в три цвета, то снова двухцветные

----------


## Pilot

они меняют их постоянно. сейчас старые советские правильные.
Кстати, звездочки на погонах стали похожими на советские, пуговицы тоже поменяли.

----------


## Avia M

> килями дело не закончится. Вот утвержденный вариант Витязей  Вот утвержденный вариант окраски Русских Витязей :(( - samoletchik


По сост. на вчера, две машины уже "переиначены"... Позор, одним словом.

----------


## Pilot

Торопятся к Параду. Будет "подарок " всем :((

----------


## Avia M

> Торопятся к Параду. Будет "подарок " всем :((


Подарочек...Плейкаст «Подарок для Ослика!»

----------


## OKA

> По сост. на вчера, две машины уже "переиначены"... Позор, одним словом.


Трудно чего либо позитивного ожидать от "перестройщиков". Вспомнить истории со сменой символики ВВС, знамён частей, О.З. ,пресловутое "БиБиСи РОССИИ",  окраску "баклажан", парады с "замаскированным" Мавзолеем. 

Прошлогодний "московский" парад 7 ноября с двухголовой символикой Реконструкция 7 ноября 2016 года: парад власовцев на Красной площади - "Исповедую" и "проповедую" АТЕИЗМ

Скушали , не подавились. Значит будут двигать дальше, в рассчёте на безнаказанность.

----------


## Avia M

> килями дело не закончится. Вот утвержденный вариант Витязей  Вот утвержденный вариант окраски Русских Витязей :(( - samoletchik


Непонятно...

----------


## AndyK

> килями дело не закончится. Вот утвержденный вариант Витязей  Вот утвержденный вариант окраски Русских Витязей :(( - samoletchik


Что-то не пойму я, два варианта наружной окраски килей (с полосами на РН и без) что-ли утверждено? И эмблема "Витязь" чем помешала?

----------


## Avia M

> Что-то не пойму я, два варианта наружной окраски килей (с полосами на РН и без) что-ли утверждено? И эмблема "Витязь" чем помешала?


Что есть эмблема "Витязь"?

----------


## AndyK

> Что есть эмблема "Витязь"?


В обиходе "Крылатый лучник", на схеме окраски Су-30СМ перечеркнута ручкой

----------


## Avia M

> В обиходе "Крылатый лучник", на схеме окраски Су-30СМ перечеркнута ручкой


Они с завода пришли без оного. Обычно наклеивали на месте...

----------


## Vanek30

> В обиходе "Крылатый лучник", на схеме окраски Су-30СМ перечеркнута ручкой


Это эмблема "Сухого".

----------


## AndyK

> Это эмблема "Сухого".


С каких это пор?

----------


## Avia M

> С каких это пор?


Вероятно об этом речь... Лучник

----------


## Pilot_1968

> Непонятно... Вложение 78499


ПЕЧАЛЬКА :(((((
создали бы новую группу на Су-30

----------


## Avia M

> ПЕЧАЛЬКА :(((((
> создали бы новую группу на Су-30


"Соколов"?

----------


## Polikarpoff

В очередной раз:

_Курские лётчики пересядут на новые истребители


- Летчики-истребители авиационного соединения Западного военного округа, дислоцированного в Курской области, завершили переобучение в Центре подготовки и переучивания летного состава в Липецке на многоцелевые истребители поколения "4+" Су-30СМ, которые поступят на вооружение ЗВО, - расказали в пресс-службе Западного военного округа и отметили, что поставка истребителей планируется в конце года.

Многоцелевой истребитель Су-30СМ предназначен для блокирования аэродромов противника на большой глубине, уничтожения воздушных, наземных и морских целей, в том числе в ночное время суток и сложных метеорологических условиях.

Сейчас на вооружении курского авиационного соединения стоят истребители МиГ-29СМТ.
_
Курские лётчики пересядут на новые истребители
по судьбе МиГов только опять тишина...

----------


## Pilot

привет Сербии

----------


## Polikarpoff

> привет Сербии


Да жесть вообще. И звезды "табуреткинские"((((

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Американские F-22 впервые встретили российские истребители Су-35 близ Аляски

Два стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 ВКС России в четверг утром по местному времени вошли в зону опознавания ПВО США в районе Аляски - впервые в сопровождении двух истребителей Су-35, сообщил американский телеканал Fox News со ссылкой на Пентагон.
По их данным, навстречу им были направлены малозаметные истребители F-22, которые в тот момент вели патрулирование в 80 км к юго-западу от населенного пункта Чэриот (штат Аляска). Встреча произошла в международном воздушном пространстве.
Телеканал отмечает, что американские ВВС впервые наблюдали полет новых российских истребителей Су-35 при сопровождении стратегических бомбардировщиков близ Аляски. По данным CNN, в зону опознавания входил также российский воздушный командный пункт, самолет управления и дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения (ДРЛО) А-50.
В конце апреля российские бомбардировщики совершали полеты близ Аляски на протяжении четырех дней подряд. Такое количество полетов зафиксировано впервые с 2014 г., напоминает Fox News._
https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ne...yaski-samoleti
Интересно, первая ли "встреча" Су-35 с хряптером, или в Сирии уже встречались?

----------


## ZHeN

> Интересно, первая ли "встреча" Су-35 с хряптером, или в Сирии уже встречались?


дык т-щ Альтаир же рассказывал не раз про встречи над дейр эз-зером ...

Су-35 в Сирии - зри в корень

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 4 мая. /ТАСС/. Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи" может получить дублирующий состав. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в авиационной отрасли.

"Планируется, что у группы будет второй, дублирующий состав. Подготовка летчиков на новых двухместных истребителях Су-30СМ пойдет значительно легче и быстрее", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он не уточнил, сколько времени понадобится на обучение второго состава "Русских витязей".

Сейчас в основном составе авиагруппы летают пять пилотов: ведущий группы полковник Андрей Алексеев, подполковник Сергей Щеглов, подполковник Александр Богдан, подполковник Олег Ерофеев, капитан Владимир Кочетов. Источник ТАСС сообщил, что сейчас подготовку к полетам в группе проходит еще один молодой летчик.

"Русские витязи" базируются в подмосковной "Кубинке". Авиагруппа была сформирована в 1991 году и на протяжении 25 лет летала на одноместных истребителях Су-27 и двухместных Су-27УБ. Осенью 2016 года группа была полностью укомплектована новыми сверхманевренными Су-30СМ и с 1 декабря начала тренировочные полеты на новом типе машин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Авиагруппа «Русские витязи» может получить второй состав - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot_1968

> Да жесть вообще. И звезды "табуреткинские"((((


Внешний вид не сильно изменился. Русским Витязям повезло меньше ((((

----------


## AndyK

Новая покраска "Русских витязей" и "Стрижей": fotografersha

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Я сейчас непопулярное скажу.
На мой взгляд, стоны по поводу смены окраски РВ - это стоны ни о чем. Было убого - стало убого, просто к ранешней убогости уже попривыкли, теперь ее оплакивают.
А по сути окраска РВ у меня лично всегда создавала ощущение сляпанной на коленке. Она просто уродовала красивую форму самолетов, особенно спарок. Так что от замены флага синим фоном не стало ни лучше, ни хуже.
Что касается Стрижей, то стало даже лучше. Раньше стилизованная надпись МиГ на киле создавала какое-то ненужное дробление, "рябила" на фоне крупного силуэта стрижа. Сейчас всё стало куда гармоничнее, облик самолета обрел законченность.. Ахи-охи по поводу якобы сербского флага на киле - ну детский сад, чесслово, лишь бы домахаться до чего. Ну представьте сами, каким куцым обрубком будут выглядеть кили на фоне светлого неба, если их верхняя треть станет белой.
Единственное, что не нравится - это бибиси России. Витязям хуже не стало, ибо некуда, а обновленным Стрижам надпись явно не к лицу, выглядит абсолютно чужеродным элементом. Одно хорошо - издали ее не видно.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

И то, что все эмблемы убрали, тоже считаю правильным. Особенно Стрижам пошло на пользу - только окраска, ничего лишнего. А то были как чемоданы в наклейках.
И - раз пошла такая пьянка, - ничего страшного в "табуреткинских" звездах не вижу. Ну, поменяли окантовку. И чо? Вспомните историю - и с черной окантовкой звезды были, и с белой, и вообще без окантовки, и с черной окружностью внутри. Но по сути-то всё та же красная звезда. Чего стонать-то? Кто этот синий табуреткинский кантик с 10 метров различит?

----------


## fotograf

Правильно,можно было подготовить схему действительно новых машин Витязей к октябрю,к моменту приёма в Иркутске.Обыграть,обсудить  ,посоветоваться-чтоб действительно по новому взглянуть на группу.

----------


## Avia M

> На мой взгляд, стоны по поводу смены окраски РВ - это стоны ни о чем. Было убого - стало убого, просто к ранешней убогости уже попривыкли, теперь ее оплакивают.


Стоны раздаются в подвалах казематов. На форумах, обсуждение.
По существу вопроса - изучите историю создания прежней схемы. Возможно вы измените свои "стоны", на нечто иное...

----------


## Avia M

> Новая покраска "Русских витязей" и "Стрижей": fotografersha


Добавлю от себя...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Стоны раздаются в подвалах казематов. На форумах, обсуждение.


Обсуждения не вижу. Только "как всё плохо".




> По существу вопроса - изучите историю создания прежней схемы.


Мне не интересен процесс, меня не впечатляет, каким потом и какими лишениями это сделано. Мне интересен результат, а результат, для меня лично, выглядит, как сделанный на коленке.
В этом окрасе спарки (т.е. с недавних пор ВСЕ машины РВ) особенно убоги. Горбатые корявцы. Исчезновение флагов с килей не сделало им хуже.

----------


## Let_nab

> Добавлю от себя...


По мне так МиГ- больше окрашен в английский флаг, чем в какие-то наши расцветки. Причина простая. Российский флаг, если на то и говорить, имеет прямые линии - полосы... Тут на самолёте все линии рваные, угловые - один в один английский флаг. Однозначно! Очень глупый дизайн. Если прикинуть, то в процентном отношении российской символики 30% и то за счёт "звёзд" и надписи "ввс России", а в остальном "британец" 70%. Это даже не только в геральдическом, но и в вкусовом-дизайнерском взгляде видно.

Касаемо Су... Так с синим перебор. В любом отношении - причём тут "синий" в таких пропорциях? Это что выражает? Флаг России? Нет. Флаг ВВС? нет. В чём фишка, в чём суть геральдики или дизайна? Какой-то "синяк" получился... Для пилотажа и шоу лучше сделать яркий, не пёстрый, но выразительный, а тут тёмно-синий цвет сам по себе "тяжёлый"... Даже если светлее сделать - будет повеселее смотреться.

----------


## APKAH

> Было убого - стало убого, просто к ранешней убогости уже попривыкли, теперь ее оплакивают.
> А по сути окраска РВ у меня лично всегда создавала ощущение сляпанной на коленке. Она просто уродовала красивую форму самолетов, особенно спарок.





> Мне не интересен процесс, меня не впечатляет, каким потом и какими лишениями это сделано. Мне интересен результат, а результат, для меня лично, выглядит, как сделанный на коленке.
> В этом окрасе спарки (т.е. с недавних пор ВСЕ машины РВ) особенно убоги. Горбатые корявцы. Исчезновение флагов с килей не сделало им хуже.


Раз всё так худо и убого по вашему было с окраской РВ, приведите пример окраски любой из пилотажных групп которая вам симпотизирует?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Раз всё так худо и убого по вашему было с окраской РВ, приведите пример окраски любой из пилотажных групп которая вам симпотизирует?


Да хотя бы "Стрижи", я ведь уже говорил. И раньше было неплохо, но "нервная" надпись на килях вываливалась из облика. А сейчас, после перекраски, совсем хорошо стало.

----------


## OKA

> Обсуждения не вижу. Только "как всё плохо".



Ну не всё, но многое)) Это и обсуждается.




> Мне не интересен процесс, меня не впечатляет, каким потом и какими лишениями это сделано. Мне интересен результат, а результат, для меня лично, выглядит, как сделанный на коленке.
> В этом окрасе спарки (т.е. с недавних пор ВСЕ машины РВ) особенно убоги. Горбатые корявцы. Исчезновение флагов с килей не сделало им хуже.



Вот как раз и обсуждается на чей вкус и цвет фломастеры разые)) 

На "освободившееся" от наследия "проклятого прошлого" место на килях, возможно захотят накрасить что-либо ещё -орла двухголового например))) 

Возможен вариант, что старую версию окраски "сломали" в целях пробить вообще другой дизайн (руки у кого-то чешутся продвинуть себя или попилить маленько)).





> И то, что все эмблемы убрали, тоже считаю правильным. Особенно Стрижам пошло на пользу - только окраска, ничего лишнего. А то были как чемоданы в наклейках.
> И - раз пошла такая пьянка, - ничего страшного в "табуреткинских" звездах не вижу. Ну, поменяли окантовку. И чо? Вспомните историю - и с черной окантовкой звезды были, и с белой, и вообще без окантовки, и с черной окружностью внутри. Но по сути-то всё та же красная звезда. Чего стонать-то? Кто этот синий табуреткинский кантик с 10 метров различит?



Да пусть будут хоть такие)) Могут и литовско-словацкий крест нынешний, в варианте местной локализации нарисовать))





> Я сейчас непопулярное скажу.
> На мой взгляд, стоны по поводу смены окраски РВ - это стоны ни о чем. Было убого - стало убого, просто к ранешней убогости уже попривыкли, теперь ее оплакивают.
> А по сути окраска РВ у меня лично всегда создавала ощущение сляпанной на коленке. Она просто уродовала красивую форму самолетов, особенно спарок. Так что от замены флага синим фоном не стало ни лучше, ни хуже.
> Что касается Стрижей, то стало даже лучше. Раньше стилизованная надпись МиГ на киле создавала какое-то ненужное дробление, "рябила" на фоне крупного силуэта стрижа. Сейчас всё стало куда гармоничнее, облик самолета обрел законченность.. Ахи-охи по поводу якобы сербского флага на киле - ну детский сад, чесслово, лишь бы домахаться до чего. Ну представьте сами, каким куцым обрубком будут выглядеть кили на фоне светлого неба, если их верхняя треть станет белой.
> Единственное, что не нравится - это бибиси России. Витязям хуже не стало, ибо некуда, а обновленным Стрижам надпись явно не к лицу, выглядит абсолютно чужеродным элементом. Одно хорошо - издали ее не видно.



Стонов не слышно, видно показалось кому-то)) 

А теперь про фломастеры)) 

Было-стало... Стало хуже у "РВ" с килями . На "спине" можно в круге (или без)) нарисовать какую-нибудь эмблему , в стиле поляков. 

 
(фотки из сети)

Только не орла двухголового))) Прототип нелётный патаму шта  :Biggrin: 

Белые верхушки килей действительно теряются визуально. 

Вообще верх и низ окраски "РВ" и "Стрижей" представляется вполне сбалансированными.

 
https://topwar.ru/107787-mig-29-i-su...i-chast-1.html


Кили на "Стрижах" и правда , что раньше , что теперь как-то не очень..

Надпись "бибиси"- давно злобный мем))

Новые окраски вообще выглядят какими-то "временными"

Вот у многоуважаемых пилотов есть семьи, потомки талантливые. Обсудили бы меж собой , сформулировали Т.З. и выложили на авиационных и не только ресурсах свои пожелания. Конкурс какой-нить затеяли. 

Понятно , что символика ВКС(ВВС) к присутствию обязательна, чай не "Брэйтлингские соколы" )) 
Традиции Советских ВВС тоже можно отметить Знаменем. 
 -например))

В носовой части, на белом фоне борта кабины пилотов вполне допустимо оставить место для "переменных символов"- типа флажков разных стран, рекламных баннеров и т.п. Всё равно в полёте их не видно с расстояния)) Стояночный вариант для шоу.

Вот такие обсуждения))

Для осмотра в разных построениях и ракурсах :

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...AYEwiZmryBIgM:





> Да хотя бы "Стрижи", я ведь уже говорил. И раньше было неплохо, но "нервная" надпись на килях вываливалась из облика. А сейчас, после перекраски, совсем хорошо стало.


Ну, почти)) Без "бибиси"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Вот у многоуважаемых пилотов есть семьи, потомки талантливые. Обсудили бы меж собой , сформулировали Т.З. и выложили на авиационных и не только ресурсах свои пожелания. Конкурс какой-нить затеяли.


Мнение многоуважаемого пилота (соавтора первой схемы), высказано на соседнем форуме, лаконично и вполне конкретно.
Кст., нынешний состав кулуарно меж собой...

----------


## Let_nab

Интересно, а был ли какой-нибудь конкурс или сбор предложений по дизайну? Хотя бы рассмотрели и взяли что-то из интересных предложений.

Символически, "Стрижи" на своих МиГ-29 неплохой до этого дизайн имели. Который действительно геральдически обоснован. Что старая первая окраска с бело\синий\чёрный, что вот новая до этого. Цвета, контур стрижа. Мне и многим нравился. И гармонично, ярко, чётко, понятно... Твёрдая "отлично"
Вот у "Русских Витязей", незакончено.., чего-то не хватает из названия для дополнения изображения.., но твёрдое "хорошо"... 

Само собой, в связи с политическими изменениями - изменяются и символы. Тут "держаться" за советские символы просто даже неадекватно. Однако показать историческую преемственность традиций - однозначно надо. То есть символика советских ВВС должна иметь место. Можно очень хорошо обыграть орла с Герба, цвета... Вот это "Русские Витязи - обыграть, даже цветами. Витязь - это не крестьянин... Тут золота надо добавить в окраску - обязательно..., русские "вышиванки", то есть узор традиционный... Цвета - белый, золотой - так и играют к самому названию, красный, синий... Вот.. Что ещё традиционно связано с русскими витязями!? Меч, щит русской формы.., кольчуга - сам рисунок кольчуги..., вот эти формы традиционных шлемов - даже связать их с куполами, чтоб перебора церковности не было... То есть "витязь" не дешёвенько должно смотреться, а "дорого"... Может кусочек Кремля с куполом на киле... Не то, что "купола нарисовать" и в религию удариться, а чисто традиционно трафаретно. Золото сделать не краской а плёнками. Ими давно подобные рисунки делают. Плёнку не матовую, а реально под золото - блестящую, чтоб "зайчиков" пускала... Я как-то покупал на одной фирме плёнки, так там специальные плёнки как раз для самолётов и нанесения подобных рисунков. В мире такие рисунки на гражданских самолётах плёнкой делают. Она специальная, устойчивая к перепадам температур, выцветанию и т.д. Видел в сопроводительных документах характеристики и указание по предназначению.... Цены не заоблачные, вполне нормальные. Так что есть огромное поле для размышления... 
Естественно должно иметь место изображение советской символики, думаю - это геральдики с советского флага ВВС - "крылья\пропеллер\звезда с серпом и молотом" - не на самом главном месте, не зашкерено в уголке, а достойно... А то получается рекламу выставили, а традиции задвинули... 

Надпись ВВС России никак не вяжется. Полюбому! Я понимаю, что если б была строевая окраска всего самолёта - другое дело, но при индивидуальной схеме окраски, то есть - явно не строевой - впихивать строевую символику просто глуповато. Ведь бортовые номера тоже не по строевому нанесены - так какого пхать строевое "ВВС России"!? 

Не "английский флаг" рисовать, а вначале обговорить все эти дела..., по-уму, а потом воплощать в жизнь... Понятно, что командир скажет "люминь" - так и нарисуют и пофигу что безрадостно, но хреново что походу сейчас уже нет людей кто объяснит этому командиру, подаст ему и настоит на толковом предложении, чтоб тот потом хотя бы выдал его за своё и получилось красиво, выразительно. Стоят перед начальством с открытыми ртами молча и всё... Нет политработников, чтоб взгреть за подобные "английские" флаги даже того же командира..., докопаться и идейно изобразить суть..., ведь как бывало сильно то они изображали свою агитацию - сами рисовали или рулили своими художниками... У меня был Начпо - как бы взгрел матюком за "звёзднополосатый" - в момент за ночь бы идейно-патриотическую конфетку нарисовали!

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, а был ли какой-нибудь конкурс


Судя по "отголоскам" - был. Строем, для своих, за солидное вознаграждение ("спасибо", наследили)...
Кили Су-30СМ "Русских Витязей"(новейшие), ассоциируются с маскировкой обветшалых зданий, для взоров вельможных особ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

> Кили Су-30СМ "Русских Витязей"(новейшие), ассоциируются...


"Творчество" продолжится...

----------


## Pilot

Флаг ВВС замалевали, вот воздушной части и не состоялось  :Mad: 

За Гостевым видно кили Су-27 Русских Витязей? Их в Липецк отдали?

----------


## Avia M

> За Гостевым видно кили Су-27 Русских Витязей? Их в Липецк отдали?


С возвратом.

----------


## Fencer

В этом году учебно-боевой вариант вертолета Ми-28Н впервые поступит в войска

----------


## Avia M

Сенсация! Безопасная... :Smile: 

В День Победы, 9 мая, российский истребитель Су-27 подлетел слишком близко к американскому разведывательному самолету P-8A Poseidon над Черным морем, сообщает телеканал NBC News со ссылкой на представителя ВМС США.

По словам капитана ВМС Памелы Кунце, Су-27 пролетел на расстоянии примерно 20 футов (около шести метров) от американского самолета, когда тот «выполнял обычные операции в международном воздушном пространстве».

Она добавила, что командир экипажа P-8A Poseidon отметил профессионализм российских летчиков: взаимодействие воздушных судов было безопасным.

СМИ: Российский истребитель Су-27 пролетел в шести метрах от самолета-разведчика ВМС США

----------


## ZHeN

таки это был Су-30

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/201705...ampaign=ria.ru

----------


## Avia M

> таки это был Су-30


Не столь важно, главное все довольны. :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

Еще недавно после каждого сближения такую вонь поднимали, а теперь вдруг - профессионально и безопасно :Confused:

----------


## ZHeN

интересует другое - "из состава дежурных сил ПВО Южного военного округа" - это ведь не о МА ВМФ ? Миллеровские что ли летали так далеко ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Су-30 разные бывают, М2 были и в Крымске и в Бельбеке.

----------


## ZHeN

да, что-то меня перекрыло, бельбек и крымск ведь тоже входят в 4-е командование ВВС и ПВО ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"ЧИТА, 16 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Илья Баринов/. Летчики истребителей Су-30СМ отработали в Забайкальском крае перехват условного нарушителя воздушного пространства и "воздушную дуэль", сообщил начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа (ВВО) полковник Александр Гордеев.

"В Восточном военном округе состоялось летно- тактическое учение с летным составом истребительной авиачасти, дислоцированной в Забайкальском крае. В ходе практической части учения летчики истребителей Су-30СМ отработали задачи по охране воздушного пространства в зоне ответственности", - сказал Гордеев.

Летчики выполнили нормативы по подготовке и поднятию в воздух самолетов для перехвата условного нарушителя, отработали проведение воздушной разведки, обнаружение и перехват воздушного судна противника.

Особое внимание летчики уделили отработке элементов воздушного боя, в том числе на малых высотах с изменением вектора скорости и угловой скорости при поворотах и разворотах. Пилоты совершенствовали и свои навыки как в "воздушной дуэли", так и в составе авиационных пар и групп."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Летчики в Забайкалье отработали перехват самолета-нарушителя и «воздушную дуэль» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Казань. 17 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первый модернизированный дальний сверхзвуковой ракетоносец-бомбардировщик Ту-22М3М будет представлен в 2018 году, сообщил "Интерфаксу" генеральный директор ПАО "Туполев" Александр Конюхов. 

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=451217

----------


## Pilot

Казань. 17 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первый модернизированный дальний сверхзвуковой ракетоносец-бомбардировщик Ту-22М3М будет представлен в 2018 году, сообщил "Интерфаксу" генеральный директор ПАО "Туполев" Александр Конюхов.

"По Ту-22М3М работы идут в графике. Покажем машину в следующем году", - заявил А.Конюхов.

По официальным данным, у России есть более 100 ракетоносцев Ту-22М3. До 2020 года около 30 самолетов будут модернизированы до модификации Ту-22М3М, сообщили ранее в Минобороны РФ.

Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 применяются российскими военными в ходе операции в Сирии. Самолеты взлетают с территории РФ и наносят сосредоточенные удары по террористам на сирийской территории.

"У дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 высокая эффективность средств поражения: они бомбят метко, строго по заданным целям. Модернизирована система навигации. Эти самолеты выходят в точку сбрасывания с большой высоты с использованием спутниковой навигации, с учетом всех факторов, которые влияют на полет неуправляемой бомбы", - сказал ранее "Интерфаксу" экс-главком ВВС генерал армии Петр Дейнекин.

----------


## Pilot

Казань. 17 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Опытный образец модернизированного стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160М2 появится в 2019 году, сообщил "Интерфаксу" генеральный директор ПАО "Туполев" Александр Конюхов.

"По Ту-160М2 работы, в целом, находятся в плане. Планируется, что в 2019 году первый опытный образец уже будет готов", - заявил А.Конюхов.

Он отметил, что боевая эффективность модернизированного самолета будет существенно выше, чем у его предшественника.

"Сейчас готовятся к поставке опытные комплектующие", сказал гендиректор "Туполева".

Ранее президент "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" Юрий Слюсарь заявил, что опытно-конструкторские работы по Ту-160М2 заканчиваются в 2021 году.

"Начиная с 2021-го года мы начинаем производство серийное этих машин. Только для Минобороны", - сказал Ю.Слюсарь.

По словам главы ОАК, модернизированный стратегический бомбардировщик по боевым возможностям будет в 2,5 раза мощнее Ту-160.

О планах Минобороны РФ параллельно с разработкой перспективного авиационного комплекса Дальней авиации получить от промышленности несколько десятков стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160М2 сообщил в прошлом октябре заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

Россия восстанавливает парк стратегической авиации, налажено производство двигателей для модернизированного бомбардировщика Ту-160М2, сообщил в марте в интервью "Интерфаксу" вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.

"Если говорить о ВКС, проводится огромная работа по восстановлению парка стратегических бомбардировщиков - Ту-160, Ту-95", - отметил Д.Рогозин.

О создании модернизированного стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160М2 Д.Рогозин сказал: "Самолет мы перевооружим и с точки зрения современного ракетного вооружения, и с точки зрения силовой установки, автоматизированных систем управления, связи. Это узнаваемый облик самолета с глубокой модернизацией".

Д.Рогозин также заявил, что для Ту-160М2 восстановлено производство двигателей НК-32. "Делаем новую серию. НК-32 - уникальный двигатель. Мы используем новые конструкторские и инженерные решения. Проектная основа этого двигателя опередила свое время, он будет использоваться и в будущем", - сказал вице-премьер.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 17 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолеты оперативно-тактического назначения перебазированы в Таджикистан на учения "Душанбе - Антитеррор - 2017", сообщил помощник командующего войсками Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Звено фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М, преодолев более 3 тыс. км, совершило перелет с южноуральской авиабазы Шагол на аэродром Айни в пригороде столицы республики", - сказал Я.Рощупкин.

По его словам, летчики отработают нанесение ударов по караванам, замаскированным складам, тренировочным лагерям и другим объектам условного противника.

"По замыслу учения, (. . .) совместная группировка войск при поддержке авиации отработает вопросы борьбы с незаконными вооруженными формированиями, антитеррористической защищенности наиболее важных объектов, а также элементы миротворческой операции в горно-пустынной местности", - добавил Я.Рощупкин.

Ранее сообщалось, что активная фаза международных учений "Душанбе - Антитеррор - 2017" пройдет 30 мая - 1 июня.

----------


## OKA

"На Камчатке лётчики-истребители выполнили перехват воздушной цели в стратосфере

На Камчатке в рамках проведения мероприятий боевой подготовки летчики-истребители авиабазы морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота провели тренировку по перехвату в стратосфере условного нарушителя воздушного пространства России.

В роли нарушителя воздушной границы выступил МиГ-31, летящий на сверхзвуковой скорости, на высоте 18000-20000 метров и управляемый командиром истребительной эскадрильи, летчиком 1 класса подполковником Сергеем Кодерле.

На перехват цели были подняты по тревоге два истребителя МиГ-31 в состав экипажей, которых входили офицеры, вчерашние выпускники летных военных училищ. Экипажи отработали поиск, захват и уничтожение условной воздушной цели. Параметры «нарушителя» были получены от наземных средств ПВО.

Для создания оптимальных условий по перехвату цели экипажам пришлось поднять свои истребители в нижние слои стратосферы со скоростью до 2100 км/ч. Дистанция уничтожения условного нарушителя воздушной границы составила 100-120 км.

По оценке командира авиабазы полковника Геннадия Мироненко молодые летчики справились с поставленной боевой задачей на «хорошо» и «отлично».

Камчатская истребительная эскадрилья считается одной из лучшей в Военно-Морском Флоте и уже третий год подряд занимает первое место между эскадрильями истребительной авиации по ведению воздушного боя.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

На Камчатке лётчики-истребители выполнили перехват воздушной цели в стратосфере : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Курские летчики принимают первую партию истребителей Су-30 СМ. Самолеты поколения «4+» призваны заменить истребители МиГ-29 СМТ. Новая техника предназначена для завоевания господства в воздухе, уничтожения воздушных, наземных и морских целей, в том числе в ночное время суток и в сложных метеорологических условиях. После испытаний истребители займут свое постоянное место на аэродроме «Халино» под Курском.


http://gtrkkursk.ru/mini-lenta/22052017183546_mini.html

----------


## ОБУ

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/93753/

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 23 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Звено штурмовиков Су-25СМ совершило перелет с южноуральского аэродрома Шагол на авиабазу Кант, расположенную в Киргизии, сообщает пресс-служба Центрального военного округа.
       "Летчики преодолели более 3,5 тыс. км, выполнив дозаправки на промежуточных аэродромах в Омске и Новосибирске", - говорится в сообщении.
       В нем отмечается, что ранее экипажи успешно отработали нанесение ракетных и бомбовых ударов на полигоне Сафакулево в Зауралье, а также приняли участие в воздушном параде, посвященном 72-й годовщине Победы.
       Объединенная российская военная база Кант структурно входит в состав Центрального военного округа, является компонентом Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания ОДКБ и участвует в обеспечении безопасности территории и воздушного пространства государств-участников Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=451782

----------


## OKA

"Ранним утром 30 мая в Балашове при посадке произошло крушение военного самолета Ан-26. В 5.40 утра экипаж из шести человек — военнослужащие и курсанты балашовского учебного центра совершали плановый тренировочный полет, когда на борту произошла внештатная ситуация. По неофициальным данным, самолет загорелся и рухнул на землю буквально в 150 метрах от взлетно-посадочной полосы. На место срочно выехали все экстренные службы: спасатели, медики, пожарные, а также специальная комиссия Минобороны и областные власти.

- Один военнослужащий погиб, пять членов экипажа вертолетом поисково-спасательной службы оперативно доставлены в медицинское учреждение, - сообщили в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны России. - Пострадавшим военнослужащим оказывается вся необходимая медицинская помощь. По предварительной информации, причиной ЧП мог стать отказ одного из двигателей.

Как стало известно, Ан-26 принадлежал учебной базе Краснодарского высшего авиационного училища летчиков, в состав которого с 2001 года входит Балашовский военный институт. Здесь располагается факультет военно-транспортной и дальней авиации. На местном аэродроме курсантов учат управлять самолетами Як, Ан, МиГ, а также военными истребителями."

Под Саратовом Ан-26 с курсантами потерпел крушение: погиб военнослужащий

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> Под Саратовом Ан-26 с курсантами потерпел крушение: погиб военнослужащий


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ОБУ

Первые учебно-тренировочные самолеты Diamond DA42Т ВКС России получат в конце года

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/5/30/17...zen.yandex.com

----------


## ОБУ

https://fn-volga.ru/news/view/id/667...zen.yandex.com 
 В Балашове самолет главы ВКС РФ выехал за пределы взлетной полосы
Ан-142???

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Завершение испытаний и принятие на вооружение истребителя *Су-35С* ожидается в конце 2017 г., заявил в беседе с журналистами заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов.

«На сегодняшний день в частях ВКС проходят опытную эксплуатацию и войсковые испытания более 50 самолетов, — пояснил замглавы военного ведомства.

Заключительный этап государственных испытаний предполагает, в том числе, проведение мероприятий по оценке эффективности применения нового вооружения на сверхманевренных режимах, бортового оборудования и комплексов автоматизированных систем управления самолетом.

По итогам заседания государственной комиссии, рассматривающей ход испытаний самолета Су-35С в 929 Государственном летно-испытательном центре имени В.П.Чкалова в Ахтубинске, Юрий Борисов дал высокую оценку качеству выполненных работ по самолету.

Он также подчеркнул, что «летный состав, эксплуатирующий Су-35С в Сирийской Арабской Республике, очень высоко оценивает качество самолетов и его боевые и эксплуатационные характеристики».

Помимо этого, замминистра проверил ход испытаний истребителя пятого поколения *Т-50*.

«Работы по Т-50 идут по графику, самолет уже подтвердил ряд  летно-тактических характеристик, которые Минобороны предъявляет к этому перспективному изделию. В конце 2017 г. мы ожидаем начала летных испытаний Т-50 с новыми двигателями», — подытожил Юрий Борисов.

С сайта Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 31 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Действующая государственная программа вооружения предусматривает поставку к 2020 году в Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) России в общей сложности 98 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С, сообщается на сайте госкорпорации "Ростех".

"В рамках действующей государственной программы вооружения ВКС России должны получить 98 самолетов Су-35С до 2020 года. Первый контракт на 48 машин был подписан в 2009 году, второй контракт заключен в декабре 2015 года", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## OKA

"Три специализированных самолета Ил-22 получила военно-транспортная авиация (ВТА) взамен самолетов-постановщиков помех на базе Ан-12. Об этом журналистам рассказал командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Владимир Бенедиктов.

"Взамен самолета-постановщика помех на базе Ан-12 мы получили от промышленности три самолета Ил-22, имеющие бортовой комплекс для решения всех задач по предназначению", - сказал он, не уточнив сроки поставок.

Кроме того, Военно-транспортная авиация получает в год порядка 16-18 машин по плану гособоронзаказа из капитально-восстановительного ремонта. "Плюс к этому во взаимодействии с промышленностью выполняются некоторые формы регламентных работ в рамках сервисного обслуживания силами выездных ремонтных бригад в частях. Собственно, за счет этого повышается ресурс исправности авиатехники. Все это укладывается в программу жизненного цикла", - резюмировал Бенедиктов.

Он также сообщил, что в 2017 году ВТА планирует получить три новых самолета Ил-76МД-90А. "В прошлом году мы получили два таких самолета. В этом планируется три борта. В настоящее время на базе центра боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава в Иваново идет активное обучение на новый самолет инструкторского и преподавательского состава", - сказал он.

Ил-76МД-90А, на котором установлены более экономичные и менее шумные двигатели ПС-90, является, по словам Бенедиктова, "абсолютно новым самолетом".

"Тяговооруженность на самолете увеличена, усилено шасси; у него другое, более совершенное, бортовое оборудование. Он превосходит Ил-76МД по грузоподъемности. Возможности нового самолета увеличены на 30-40%. Это касается и десантирования боевых машин ВДВ, в том числе БМД-4 "Ракушка", - сказал генерал. 

Планы на будущий год

Военно-транспортная авиация рассчитывает получить первые два модернизированных строевых самолета Ил-76МД-М в 2018 году, рассказал Владимир Бенедиктов.

"Ведется активная работа по модернизации базовых самолетов строя Ил-76МД. Сейчас заканчиваются испытания на предприятии, и мы в следующем году планируем получить первые два модернизированных самолета Ил-76МД-М, которые впоследствии придут взамен существующих. Эту модернизацию следует рассматривать в комплексе с продлением срока службы самолета, использования ресурса этого типа свыше 50 лет. Это мировая практика, ничего особенного в этом нет", - сказал он.

По словам генерала, Ил-76МД - "зарекомендовавший себя, надежный проверенный самолет". Модернизированный Ил-76МД-М имеет обновленный пилотажно-навигационный комплекс, бортовой комплекс обороны, авионику, а также радиолокационное оборудование и прицельный комплекс.

"Этот самолет - своего рода промежуточная машина между Ил-76МД и Ил-76МД-90А", - подчеркнул Бенедиктов. 

Новая дивизия и полк ВТА

Командующий ВТА также сообщил, что новая военно-транспортная авиадивизия и полк в Оренбургской и Ульяновской областях соответственно будут сформированы во второй половине 2017 года. 

"Главным для нас будет формирование нового соединения - военно-транспортной авиационной дивизии со штабом в Оренбурге, а также полка ВТА с базированием в Ульяновске. На вооружение этой новой авиационной части будут поступать и новые самолеты - Ил-76МД-90А. Сегодня это приоритетная для нас задача", - сказал Владимир Бенедиктов. 

Он добавил, что сегодня "проводятся мероприятия по отбору личного состава и подготовке всех категорий военнослужащих" для службы в новых соединениях."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Военно-транспортная авиация получила три специализированных самолета Ил-22 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны России назвало причину крушения Ту-154 над Черным морем в декабре 2016 года. Расследование установило, что причиной происшествия могло быть нарушение пространственной ориентировки командира судна, сообщает телеканал «Звезда».

«По результатам расследования установлено, что причиной происшествия могло быть нарушение пространственной ориентировки (ситуционной осведомленности) командира воздушного судна, приведшее к его ошибочным действиям с органами управления воздушным судном», — говорится в сообщении.

Эксперты не выявили нарушений требований по рассадке пассажиров в салоне Ту-154, а также загрузке и центровке перевозимого груза весом 150 кг.

----------


## Let_nab

> Минобороны России назвало причину крушения Ту-154 над Черным морем в декабре 2016 года. Расследование установило, что причиной происшествия могло быть нарушение пространственной ориентировки командира судна, сообщает телеканал «Звезда».
> 
> «По результатам расследования установлено, что причиной происшествия могло быть нарушение пространственной ориентировки (ситуционной осведомленности) командира воздушного судна, приведшее к его ошибочным действиям с органами управления воздушным судном», — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Эксперты не выявили нарушений требований по рассадке пассажиров в салоне Ту-154, а также загрузке и центровке перевозимого груза весом 150 кг.










_Модераториал: Убрал картинку из шоу "Крутое пике". Вам не кажется, что иллюстрировать катастрофу картинкой из юмористического шоу по меньшей мере неуместно? Д.Срибный_

----------


## Avia M

1 июня 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Сегодня исполняется 86-я годовщина со дня создания Военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России. В этот день в авиагарнизонах ВТА пройдут торжественные мероприятия с выносом Боевых знамен частей, построением личного состава. Об этом сообщает Минобороны РФ.

Командиры зачитают праздничный приказ командующего ВТА генерал-лейтенанта Владимира Бенедиктова, состоится чествование специалистов, отличившихся в служебной деятельности.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 2 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Оборонная промышленность начала изготовление первых агрегатов ракетоносца Ту-160, производство которого возрождается в России, сообщил в ходе селекторного совещания в пятницу министра обороны генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Проведена большая подготовительная работа, восстановлены уникальные технологические процессы по производству деталей из титановых сплавов, начато изготовление первоочередных агрегатов самолета", - сказал он.

С.Шойгу напомнил, что для поддержания потенциала и развития группировки Дальней авиации президент России в феврале 2017 года поручил организовать серийное производство самолстов Ту-160 и создать перспективный авиационный комплекс Дальней авиации.

"На майском совещании в Сочи с руководством министерства обороны и представителями ОПК президент России вновь подчеркнул актуальность этих задач и дал соответствующие поручения. Сегодня обсудим шаги по их реализации", - подчеркнул С.Шойгу.

Также на селекторном совещании в Минобороны обсудят повышение исправности строевых стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 и Ту-95МС.

----------


## Let_nab

> _Модераториал: Убрал картинку из шоу "Крутое пике". Вам не кажется, что иллюстрировать катастрофу картинкой из юмористического шоу по меньшей мере неуместно? Д.Срибный_


Желания поглумится совершенно нет. Разве что над теми кто писал расследование схожее со сценарием "Крутого пике".  
Так что нет, не показалось. Картинка относилась к "сценарию".
А так, по материалам расследования действия КВС схожи с персонажем из "Крутого пике". Так что тут больше вопросов о кощунстве по сценарию "Крутого пике".., вернее к расследованию и тем кто его писал. Как и персонаж Дринкинс, вернее правый пилот, то по расследованию его действия тоже подобны сюжету фильма, так как находясь в кабинете он или спал и не видел что делает КВС или просто тоже хотел нах убиться...

----------


## Let_nab

*Начался второй этап реконструкции аэродрома Ахтубинск* 


В Астраханской области строители приступили к реконструкции аэродрома Ахтубинск в рамках второго этапа. На этом аэродроме базируется Государственный летно-испытательный центр имени Валерия Чкалова. Государственным заказчиком работ выступает Минобороны России.


Сегодня подрядчик, Главное управление строительства дорог и аэродромов, начал демонтаж части старого летного поля: магистральной и одной рулежной дорожки, мест стоянки самолетов и одной из дорог. На объекте задействованы 100 человек и 30 единиц дорожно-строительной техники.

Второй этап реконструкции аэродрома Ахтубинск предусматривает как реконструкцию имеющихся элементов летного поля, так и строительство новых площадок и сооружений. В частности, запланированы разборка и строительство новой магистральной и нескольких рулежных дорожек, мест стоянки самолетов, водосточно-дренажной системы и локальных очистных сооружений.

Еще более масштабным запланировано строительство новых объектов. Это несколько специализированных площадок, здания, предусмотрено создание новых систем отопления, канализации, электроснабжения, а также строительство сети автомобильных дорог.

Общий объем работ в рамках второго этапа реконструкции аэродрома очень большой, рассчитан на несколько лет, поэтому объекты разделены на несколько пусковых комплексов. При этом выполнение строительно-монтажных работ предусмотрено без прекращения летной деятельности базирующейся авиации. Обе взлетно-посадочных полосы будут действовать в штатном режиме.

Напомним, в 2015 году Главное управление строительства дорог и аэродромов завершило строительство в рамках первого этапа аэродрома Ахтубинск. Была построена новая взлетно-посадочная полоса (ВПП-2) и рулежные дорожки аэродрома.

Государственный летно-испытательный центр (ГЛИЦ) имени Валерия Чкалова является авиационным научно-исследовательским учреждением Министерства обороны. Здесь проходят государственные, контрольные и специальные испытания новые самолеты, вертолеты, их оборудование и вооружение, средства наземного обслуживания и обеспечения полетов, а также беспилотные летательные аппараты.

----------


## Иваныч

> Желания поглумится совершенно нет. Разве что над теми кто писал расследование схожее со сценарием "Крутого пике".  
> Так что нет, не показалось. Картинка относилась к "сценарию".
> А так, по материалам расследования действия КВС схожи с персонажем из "Крутого пике". Так что тут больше вопросов о кощунстве по сценарию "Крутого пике".., вернее к расследованию и тем кто его писал. Как и персонаж Дринкинс, вернее правый пилот, то по расследованию его действия тоже подобны сюжету фильма, так как находясь в кабинете он или спал и не видел что делает КВС или просто тоже хотел нах убиться...


Причина вполне реальная, снизу море, сверху небо или снизу море, сверху небо, определить ночью очень сложно.

----------


## алтын

В честь 75-летия со дня образования 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа в Пушкине прошел авиапарад.

В шоу задействовали свыше 30 самолетов и вертолетов. В воздушном показе приняли участие наиболее опытные экипажи — перед гостями выступили летчики из авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Соколы России» и пилотажная группа «Беркуты». 

В рамках мероприятия состоялся и наземный показ авиационной техники, где можно было поближе познакомится со знаменитыми самолетами и вертолетами армии, такими как МиГ-31, Су-34 Су-35, Ка-52, Ми-26Т, Ми-28 и многими другими.
https://topspb.tv/news/2017/06/4/vid...ou-v-pushkine/
https://topspb.tv/news/2017/06/4/avi...-foto-i-video/

----------


## PECHKIN

Сели в субботу в Курске две первые ласточки Су-30СМ

----------


## Polikarpoff

_2 новые лётные машины приземлились в Халино и теперь приписаны 14-му гвардейскому истребительному авиаполку 105-й смешанной авиадивизии 6-й Ленинградской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО. 

Всего пополнить гараж курских лётчиков планируется 14 машинами. Так что до конца года в Курск доставят ещё 12 СУ-30СМ. В областной пресс-службе отмечают, что куряне уже прошли обучение в Липецке и из Комсомольска-на-Амуре самостоятельно доставят истребители в регион. 

Базовые же самолёты авиаполка МиГ-29СМТ скорее всего передадут на авиабазу Эребуни в Армению._

В Курске появились новые истребители

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 6 июня. /ТАСС/. Российский Су-27 перехватил и сопроводил бомбардировщик ВВС США В-52, летевший вдоль границы РФ над Балтийским морем. Об этом сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.

"6 июня около 10:00 мск российскими средствами контроля воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря была обнаружена летящая вдоль государственной границы РФ воздушная цель. Для перехвата цели в воздух был поднят истребитель Су-27 из состава дежурных средств ПВО Балтийского флота", - говорится в сообщении.

"Экипаж российского Су-27, приблизившись к воздушному объекту на безопасное расстояние, идентифицировал его как американский стратегический бомбардировщик В-52 и осуществлял сопровождение", - уточнили в Минобороны.

После удаления американского бомбардировщика от государственной границы РФ российский Су-27 вернулся на аэродром базирования. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Российский Су-27 перехватил американский бомбардировщик над Балтийским морем - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Жирного гуся словили))

----------


## OKA

" Российский истребитель МиГ-31 подняли для перехвати норвежского патрульного противолодочного самолета «Ореон», который летел над водами Баренцева моря вдоль российской границы.

Как сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ, 6 июля около 12:30 по Москве российские средства контроля воздушного пространства засекли над нейтральными водами Баренцева моря самолет, выполняющий полет вдоль границы РФ с выключенным транспондером.

«Для перехвата цели в воздух был поднят истребитель МиГ-31 из состава дежурных сил ПВО Северного флота. Экипаж перехватчика сблизился с целью на безопасное расстояние и визуально идентифицировал ее как патрульный противолодочный самолет ВВС Норвегии P-3C „Орион“», — уточнили в ведомстве.

После того, как норвежский самолет изменил маршрут и удалился от границы РФ, истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 вернулся на базовый аэродром."

Россия подняла истребитель МиГ-31 для перехвата норвежского патрульного самолета

----------


## алтын

> Командующий войсками Южного военного округа (ЮВО) генерал-полковник Александр Дворников в ходе своей рабочей поездки проверил боевую готовность авиационного соединения 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО, дислоцированного в Крыму.
> 
> В первый день своего визита на Крымский полуостров командующий ЮВО изучил состояние учебно-материальной базы, а также боевой состав и вооружение авиационных частей на аэродроме Бельбек. В рамках проверки дежурные пары Су-27 были подняты в воздух по тревоге.


Командующий войсками ЮВО проверил боевую готовность авиационного соединения 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО в Крыму : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын

Гвардейский авиационно-истребительный полк в Курской области приведен в высшую степени боевой готовности.
В Западном военном округе проходят масштабные двусторонние учения войск авиации и ПВО. Пилоты объединения ВВС готовятся к вылету на самолетах МиГ-29 СМТ

----------


## алтын

Высший пилотаж на МиГ-29 СМТ - учения в Курской области

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

"В Краснодарском крае летчики Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в ходе специальных занятий по летной подготовке на современных самолетах Су-25СМ3 совершили авиационный налет и уничтожили колонну бронемашин условного противника.

В ходе выполнения полетного задания штурмовики нанесли мощный ракетно-бомбовый удар на специализированном полигоне из штатного вооружения по наземным целям, находящимся на удалении до 2 тыс. метров от рубежа открытия огня.

В ходе боевого применения, как в дневное, так и в ночное время, лётчики поразили более 100 замаскированных полноразмерных мишеней ракетами класса «воздух-земля» и авиабомбами весом до 250 кг.

Кроме того, в ходе полетов экипажи штурмовиков отработали вопросы ухода от средств ПВО условного противника. В диапазоне высот от 150 до 3 тыс. метров на скорости от 300 до 800 км/час офицеры выполнили такие сложные элементы пилотажа, как вертикальные, горизонтальные и косые «бочки», боевые развороты.

Штурмовик Су-25СМ3 является глубоко модернизированной версией Су-25 и в отличие от своего предшественника способен уничтожать малоразмерные подвижные и неподвижные наземные объекты без их визуальной видимости днем и ночью, а также воздушные цели.

В учебно-тренировочных полётах приняли участие более 100 военнослужащих. Всего летчики совершили около 40 плановых вылетов."

Лётчики штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 на Кубани уничтожили колонну бронемашин условного противника и ушли от его средств ПВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id210933

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/nolanwpeterson/s...12955634139136

----------


## Djoker

> Photobomb! A Russian Su-27 Flanker got into our shot during a BALTOPS sortie over the BalticSea today. The intercept was deemed safe.








https://twitter.com/DeptofDefense/st...60044317593600

----------


## Panda-9

> https://twitter.com/DeptofDefense/st...60044317593600


Строго говоря, это в тему морской авиации. 72-я АвБ МА ВМФ.

----------


## fotograf

"Русские Витязи" впервые отработали дозаправку в воздухе на новейших истребителях Су-30СМ

Видео:
https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/co...62244-3627.htm

В Липецком авиацентре ВКС прошли полеты с дозаправкой в воздухе на новейших самолетах оперативно-тактической авиации, сообщили в Министерстве обороны Российской Федерации.

«Впервые на многоцелевых истребителях Су-30СМ этот вид подготовки отработали экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи". Также в полетах приняли участие летчики авиацентра на истребителях Су-35С, модернизированных истребителях-перехватчиках МиГ-31БМ и бомбардировщиках Су-34», - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы департамента информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.


Внимательно посмотрев видео-упражнение выглядит неполным,перекачки топлива не было,это видно по отсутствующему облачку керосина при расстыковке.Скорость перекачки для "маленьких" до 900 л/мин,нужно было пару тысяч качнуть,по-боевому.

----------


## Avia M

> нужно было пару тысяч качнуть,по-боевому.


"Качнули" без свидетелей...

----------


## Djoker

> Photobomb! A Russian Su-27 Flanker got into our shot during a BALTOPS sortie over the BalticSea today. The intercept was deemed safe.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 14 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Лстчики оперативно-тактической авиации армии ВВС и ПВО, дислоцированные в Воронежской области, приступили к отработке совместных действий с истребителями морской авиации над Балтийским морем, сообщает в среду штаб Западного военного округа (ЗВО).

"В ходе учений многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 осуществили перелст из Воронежской области на один из оперативных аэродромов в Калининградской области. В дальнейшем экипажам Су-34 придстся отработать совместные действия с экипажами и лстчиками различных классов морской авиации Балтийского флота", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ЗВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН".

В рамках учений "авиационная группировка отработает перехват различных воздушных целей, в том числе имитирующие крылатые ракеты и беспилотные аппараты условного противника, и выполнит стрельбы и бомбометания в морских полигонах Балтийского флота", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что в "учебно-тренировочные полеты проводятся со строгим соблюдением международных норм использования воздушного пространства". "Учения носят плановый характер и продлятся до конца текущей недели. В них задействовано до 20 самолстов и вертолстов оперативно-тактической, армейской и транспортной авиации, а также более 200 военнослужащих летного и летно-технического состава", - сообщает штаб ЗВО.

----------


## Pilot

Авиация не МО, но темы росгвардии нет

14 июня 2017 г  Военный самолет сбил лося при посадке на аэродроме "Ермолино" Калужской области, сообщил ТАСС источник в аэропорту.

"Факт того, что (случилось) ЧП с участием самолета и лося на аэродроме, действительно был", - сказал он.

Видеосообщение о случившемся опубликовано в соцсетях. В комментариях к нему указано, что инцидент произошел ночью, когда самолет Ан-26 выполнял учебно-тренировочный полет. Из людей никто не пострадал, однако животное погибло. Самолет получил значительные повреждения.
Предполагается, что лось мог пробраться на территорию аэродрома из-за халатности строителей, обустраивающих ограждение вокруг аэродрома. Рабочие убрали две бетонные плиты, а временное ограждение в момент ЧП отсутствовало.

https://vk.com/video-112510789_456239539

----------


## Djoker

Много фото с 322-го АРЗ:
«Самолет  словно человеческий организм»: 322-й авиаремонтный завод в Воздвиженке дарит вторую жизнь истребителям, штурмовикам и бомбардировщикам ВКС (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## voykov

> Авиация не МО, но темы росгвардии нет
> 
> 14 июня 2017 г  Военный самолет сбил лося при посадке на аэродроме "Ермолино" Калужской области, сообщил ТАСС источник в аэропорту.
> 
> "Факт того, что (случилось) ЧП с участием самолета и лося на аэродроме, действительно был", - сказал он.
> 
> Видеосообщение о случившемся опубликовано в соцсетях. В комментариях к нему указано, что инцидент произошел ночью, когда самолет Ан-26 выполнял учебно-тренировочный полет. Из людей никто не пострадал, однако животное погибло. Самолет получил значительные повреждения.
> Предполагается, что лось мог пробраться на территорию аэродрома из-за халатности строителей, обустраивающих ограждение вокруг аэродрома. Рабочие убрали две бетонные плиты, а временное ограждение в момент ЧП отсутствовало.
> 
> https://vk.com/video-112510789_456239539


Лось - самоубийца или диверсант?

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 15 июня. /ТАСС/. Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря в сопровождении истребителей НАТО, сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.

"Пятнадцатого июня стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 Воздушно-космических сил выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акватории Балтийского моря. На отдельных этапах маршрута полета российские стратегические ракетоносцы сопровождались самолетами F-16 ВВС Дании, F-18 ВВС Финляндии, JAS-39 ВВС Швеции", - говорится в сообщении.

В российском военном ведомстве отметили, что самолеты Ту-160 сопровождали истребители Су-27 Западного военного округа, а также самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50 военно-транспортной авиации.

"Летчики дальней авиации, согласно утвержденному плану, регулярно выполняют полеты над нейтральными водами акваторий Атлантики, Арктики, Черного моря, Тихого океана как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов. Все полеты самолетов выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств", - подчеркнули в Минобороны.

Ранее о полете российских ракетоносцев над Балтийским морем сообщили ВВС Финляндии. Финские военные также добавили, что подняли свои истребители F/A-18 "для идентификации и фотографирования российских военных самолетов"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Ракетоносцы Ту-160 выполнили полеты над Балтикой в сопровождении истребителей НАТО - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## алтын

> "МОСКВА, 15 июня. /ТАСС/. Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря в сопровождении истребителей НАТО, сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
> 
> "Пятнадцатого июня стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 Воздушно-космических сил выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акватории Балтийского моря. На отдельных этапах маршрута полета российские стратегические ракетоносцы сопровождались самолетами F-16 ВВС Дании, F-18 ВВС Финляндии, JAS-39 ВВС Швеции", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> В российском военном ведомстве отметили, что самолеты Ту-160 сопровождали истребители Су-27 Западного военного округа, а также самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50 военно-транспортной авиации.
> 
> "Летчики дальней авиации, согласно утвержденному плану, регулярно выполняют полеты над нейтральными водами акваторий Атлантики, Арктики, Черного моря, Тихого океана как с базовых, так и с оперативных аэродромов. Все полеты самолетов выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств", - подчеркнули в Минобороны.
> 
> Ранее о полете российских ракетоносцев над Балтийским морем сообщили ВВС Финляндии. Финские военные также добавили, что подняли свои истребители F/A-18 "для идентификации и фотографирования российских военных самолетов"."
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Авиадартс

----------


## OKA

"Во всеармейском этапе конкурса «Авиадартс-2017», проходящего в Воронежской области, проходит самая зрелищная часть – полеты с боевым применением на полигоне.

Открывали основную часть соревнований тактический эпизод «Авиамикс», во время которого демонстрируются технические и боевые возможности современной авиационной техники. В течение двух часов экипажи пилотажной группы «Соколы России» отработали маневренный воздушный бой на истребителях Су-30СМ, экипажи Ил-76 выполнили сброс воды на предельно малой высоте и десантирование тяжелых грузов с парашютными системами, летчики штурмовой авиации совершили пуски ракет и стрельбу из авиационной пушки с различных видов маневра, экипажи армейской авиации продемонстриовали высадку тактического десанта и бронетехники с вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-26 под прикрытием ударных вертолетов Ка-52 и истребителей Су-35С, пилотажные группы ВКС «Беркуты», «Русские Витязи», «Стрижи» показали комплекс фигур группового и одиночного высшего пилотажа.

После «Авиамикса» участники конкурса «Авиадартс» выполнили зачетные полеты на боевое применение ракетного, бомбового и стрелкового вооружения по наземным целям, обозначающим колонну бронетехники, полноценный аэродромный комплекс, пусковые установки зенитные ракетные систем.

В рамках соревнований лучшие летчики со всей страны сдали нормативы по физической подготовке, а также провели полеты, выполнив задания по воздушной разведке, навигации и технике пилотирования.

Конкурс продлится до 24 июня с.г. В нем приняли  участие около 60 экипажей оперативно-тактической, дальней, военно-транспортной и армейской авиации, соединений и частей ВКС и военных округов. Всего в мероприятиях конкурса задействовано около 100 единиц авиационной техники.

Победители всероссийского этапа «Авиадартс-2017» будут представлять Россию на международных состязаниях, которые пройдут в августе в Китае.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

С фото :

На полигоне под Воронежем проходит основная часть соревнований «Авиадартс» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

*Основная часть всеармейского этапа конкурса летного мастерства «Авиадартс» в рамках АрМИ-2017 (г. Воронеж)*



Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 18 июня. /ТАСС/. Первый полет обновленного стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 запланирован на март 2018 года. Об этом сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Планируется, что воспроизведенный первый самолет полетит в марте следующего года. Надеемся, что наша Дальняя авиация в перспективе будет получать по три-четыре самолета в год", - сказал он в интервью газете "Красная звезда", которое будет опубликовано в понедельник.

Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу ранее сообщал, что серийное производство модернизированного стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 планируется начать после 2021 года. Идею возобновить его выпуск в модернизированном варианте Шойгу высказал в апреле 2015 года. В мае того же года президент РФ Владимир Путин поручил возобновить производство этих самолетов. В октябре 2016 года замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов сообщил, что пока планируется произвести 50 таких машин.

----------


## voykov

> МОСКВА, 18 июня. /ТАСС/. Первый полет обновленного стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 запланирован на март 2018 года. Об этом сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Планируется, что воспроизведенный первый самолет полетит в марте следующего года. Надеемся, что наша Дальняя авиация в перспективе будет получать по три-четыре самолета в год", - сказал он в интервью газете "Красная звезда", которое будет опубликовано в понедельник.
> 
> Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу ранее сообщал, что серийное производство модернизированного стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 планируется начать после 2021 года. Идею возобновить его выпуск в модернизированном варианте Шойгу высказал в апреле 2015 года. В мае того же года президент РФ Владимир Путин поручил возобновить производство этих самолетов. В октябре 2016 года замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов сообщил, что пока планируется произвести 50 таких машин.


Там вроде был фюзеляж недостроенный Ту-160, наверное он имеется в виду, с новым оборудованием. А Шойгу говорил про полнстью новый с новым фюзеляжем.

----------


## OKA

"На вооружение ВВО поступила очередная партия новых вертолетов «Терминатор»

Восточный военный округ получил очередную партию новых транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8амтш.

Новые вертолеты поступили на вооружение соединения армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае.

На заводе-изготовителе вертолеты были приняты техническими специалистами соединения, а пилоты опробовали машины при перелете до пункта постоянной дислокации.

Справочно:

Вертолет Ми-8АМТШ разработан на базе многоцелевого вертолета Ми-8АМТ.

Машина сохранила возможности для десантирования, получив комплекс управляемого вооружения, а также усиленную броню.

Максимальная взлетная масса 13 тонн. Максимальная скорость 250 км/ч, крейсерская 230 км/ч. Дальность 610 км. Полезная нагрузка до 4000 кг.

Ми-8амтш оснащается новым комплексом авионики, включающим в себя, помимо прочего, метеорадар, аппаратуру спутниковой навигации и инфракрасную аппаратуру, а также очки ночного видения для пилотов. Комплекс обороны включает экранно-выхлопные устройства и систему отстрела ловушек.

Вертолет может оснащаться различными видами вооружения на балочных держателях по бокам фюзеляжа, включая ракетные комплексы с управляемыми ракетами.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

На вооружение ВВО поступила очередная партия новых вертолетов «Терминатор» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 18 июня. /ТАСС/. Первый полет обновленного стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М2 запланирован на март 2018 года. Об этом сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Планируется, что воспроизведенный первый самолет полетит в марте следующего года. Надеемся, что наша Дальняя авиация в перспективе будет получать по три-четыре самолета в год", - сказал он в интервью газете "Красная звезда", которое будет опубликовано в понедельник...



"...В соответствии с Государственной программой вооружения Воздушно-космические силы получают достаточное количество самолётов и вертолётов. До 2025 года будет обновлён парк авиатехники до 80-90 процентов. При этом исправность доведём до 95 процентов. Это касается и армейской авиации, и зенитных ракетных войск, и радиотехнических войск, а также космических аппаратов.
– Правда ли, что график получения ПАК ФА несколько смещается вправо?
– Нам нужна не партия из двух-трёх машин, а гораздо больше. Мы хотим получить столько самолётов, чтобы могли ими укомплектовать эскадрилью. А затем постепенно довести количество этих самолётов до требуемого и тем самым достичь нового качественного уровня.
– Как обстоят дела со стратегическим ракетоносцем Ту-160М2?
– Здесь мы укладываемся в график. Планируется, что воспроизведённый первый самолёт полетит в марте следующего года. Надеемся, что наша Дальняя авиация в перспективе будет получать по три-четыре самолёта в год.
– Будет ли расти численность ВКС в ближайшие годы?
– Мы будем формировать новые бригады армейской авиации. Кроме того, время требует создания дивизии военно-транспортной авиации. Будут также формироваться зенитные ракетные полки."

Текст полностью :

С учётом боевого опыта

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

*Над Балтикой в небе - жара.*
21 июня  16:50 ТАСС
МИД Швеции вызвал российского посла после инцидента с самолетами над Балтийским морем.
- https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ne...siiskogo-posla

Посла России в Стокгольме вызвали в МИД Швеции после того, как в понедельник российский Су-27 сопровождал шведский военный самолет. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу внешнеполитического ведомства. 

По данным шведской стороны, российский истребитель сопровождал шведский военный самолет в международном воздушном пространстве над Балтийским морем на очень близком расстоянии. 

«В том, что вылетающие на задание шведские самолеты идентифицируются российскими, нет ничего необычного, однако на этот раз действия российского летчика были таковы, что их можно квалифицировать как "особенные", в том числе из-за расстояния между двумя самолетами, которое было крайне незначительно», - цитирует агентство сообщение МИДа.

----------


## Pilot

две аварийные посадки Як-130 
Две аварии Як-130 за день - bmpd

----------


## Let_nab

Над Балтийским морем в среду, 21 июня, произошло сближение самолетов РФ и США из-за борта, на котором министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу направлялся в Калининград. Подробности о случившемся сообщили корреспонденты ТАСС и "Интерфакса", которые летели вместе с министром (при этом сообщения агентств появились на лентах почти одновременно около 12 часов по московскому времени 21 июня).

По версии журналистов, имена которых не названы, самолеты НАТО попытались сопроводить самолет министра обороны РФ над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря, когда он летел в Калининград. Борт, на котором находился глава Минобороны, следовал с эскортом, состоящим из истребителей морской авиации Су-27.

Один из натовских самолетов попытался приблизиться к борту министра обороны, но между ним и российским лайнером встал истребитель Су-27 из эскорта. "Су-27 продемонстрировал натовцу вооружение, качнув крыльями", - написано и в сообщении ТАСС, и в сообщении "Интерфакса". После этого натовский F-16 ушел в сторону.

Кадры сближения истребителя НАТО F-16 с самолетом Ту-154 министра обороны Сергея Шойгу опубликовал телеканал "Звезда". На ролике видно, как F-16 с включенными аэронавигационными огнями подлетает к самолету Шойгу с левого борта. После этого российский истребитель Су-27 из эскорта приближается к истребителю НАТО и, покачав крыльями, демонстрирует ракеты. F-16 уходит в сторону.

Оперативное командование ВС Польши информировало, что сближение патрульного истребителя F-16 НАТО с российскими самолетами, на борту одного из которых находился министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу, над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря было осуществлено польскими пилотами в соответствии с установленными процедурами. Соответствующее заявление размещено в четверг на официальном сайте командования.

Сообщается, что «21 июня центр комбинированных операций (Air Operations Center (COAC) объявил тревогу для двух дежурных польских F-16, осуществляющих миссию в рамках воздушного патрулирования региона Балтийского моря». Они «перехватили три цели, принадлежащие РФ». «Первой был невооруженный Ту-154, а двумя остальными — Су-27, оснащенные ракетами “воздух-воздух”. Перехват выполняется в соответствии с процедурами НАТО», — информировало польское оперативное командование.

Как стало известно ранее, натовский F-16 попытался приблизиться к самолету министра обороны РФ, когда он следовал в Калининград. Как передавал корреспондент ТАСС, находившийся на борту лайнера Сергея Шойгу, F-16 сблизился с самолетом главы оборонного ведомства на минимально возможную дистанцию и ретировался лишь после того, как российский истребитель сопровождения продемонстрировал ему свое вооружение.

Ссылка - https://news.mail.ru/politics/30154347/?frommail=1

----------


## Avia M

"По результатам проведения третьего этапа конкурса по воздушной выучке экипажей оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации "Авиадартс-2017" команда Южного военного округа (ЮВО) заняла первое место"

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170623/1497136352.html

----------


## Let_nab

*В США опубликовали фото сближения Су-27 с американским самолетом-разведчиком*

Командование вооруженных сил США в Европе опубликовало на своем сайте фотографии сближения российского перехватчика Су-27 с американским самолетом-разведчиком RC-135U.
В командовании отметили, что перехват состоялся 19 июня в международном воздушном пространстве над Балтикой, и оценили его как «небезопасный».
На фотографиях виден перехватчик Су-27П бортовой номер «93 красный» (регистрационный RF-33749) из состава авиации Балтфлота, базирующейся в Калининградской области.

20 июня телеканал Fox News сообщил, что перехватчик прошел в пяти футах (около 1,5 метров) от самолета-разведчика.

Российская сторона, освещая этот эпизод, отметила, что все дело было в «провокационном маневре» RC-135U, начавшего выполнять разворот в сторону Су-27. Американские военные, в свою очередь, опровергли это утверждение.

Самолеты типа RC-135U — машины радиотехнической разведки, основной задачей которых является изучение технических параметров вражеских радаров и радиолокационных головок самонаведения ракет, а также систем постановки электронных помех.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

*Истребители и штурмовики приморских ВВС провели совместные летно-тактические учения под Владивостоком*









Ещё фото:
Истребители и штурмовики приморских ВВС провели совместные летно-тактические учения под Владивостоком (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"В ходе выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажи армейской авиации отдельного вертолетного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Краснодарском крае, отработали приемы уничтожения объектов условного противника.

Пилоты ударных и транспортно-боевых вертолетов совершили несколько вылетов с применением ракетного и пушечного вооружения по различным мишеням, имитирующим вертолеты и бронетехнику условного противника на удалении до трех километров.

В частности, пуском неуправляемых авиационных ракет (НАР) и стрельбой из авиационных пушек вертолетчики уничтожили объекты и живую силу условного противника на полигоне Копанской.

В полетах было задействовано до 10 ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-35, Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор».

Также экипажи отработали элементы простого и сложного пилотирования днем и ночью, действия в составе звеньев при совместном маневрировании и заходе на цель в различном диапазоне высот.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округa"

Экипажи армейской авиации ЮВО на полигоне Копанской в Краснодарском крае уничтожили объекты условного противника на дальнем расстоянии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> *Истребители и штурмовики приморских ВВС провели совместные летно-тактические учения под Владивостоком*
> ...
> Ещё фото:
> Истребители и штурмовики приморских ВВС провели совместные летно-тактические учения под Владивостоком (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


1) Я правильно разглядел, что 31БСМ №63 синий там это RF-92355 ???  :Confused: 

2) И еще вопрос, кстати: а велики технарям нынче армия родная закупает или за свои?...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker

> *«Медведи» увидят цели в тылу врага*
> 
> Российские стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС (по классификации НАТО — Bear, «Медведь») смогут в полете в режиме реального времени получать координаты целей и немедленно уничтожать их ракетным ударом. Такую возможность воздушные корабли обретут благодаря установке специальной вычислительной подсистемы СВП, разработанной и выпускающейся фирмой «Гефест и Т». В настоящее время координаты целей закладываются в память ракет на аэродроме еще до того, как ракетоносец поднимется в воздух. По мнению экспертов, новая система серьезно увеличивает возможности российской боевой авиации по поиску и уничтожению целей в режиме реального времени.
> 
> Принцип работы новой системы достаточно прост. Военнослужащие на земле с помощью специального терминала передают координаты цели на самолет. Бортовая система СВП рассчитывает все параметры и закладывает полетное задание в головку наведения ракеты. А экипажу «Медведя» остается только ее запустить.
> 
> Как рассказали «Известиям» в Минобороны, до недавнего времени проект оснащения флота Ту-95МС системой СВП реализовывался в инициативном порядке компанией «Гефест и Т». Но в настоящее время эти работы включены в перспективный план развития российской дальней авиации.
> 
> В компании «Гефест и Т» «Известиям» подтвердили, что работы по оснащению Ту-95МС системой СВП ведутся. Но от дальнейших комментариев воздержались.
> ...


«Медведи» увидят цели в тылу врага | Статьи | Известия

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

"Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» авиационного соединения армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Хабаровске, выполнили летно-тактические задания на одном из авиационных полигонов округа.

В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 выполнили боевые стрельбы из пушечного вооружения летательных аппаратов, а также неуправляемыми реактивными снарядами (НУРС) в условиях дефицита времени по внезапно выявленным наземным целям, такие ситуации могут возникать при сопровождении транспортных Ми-8амтш, разведке объектов противника, а также при свободном поиске целей.

Кроме того, в ходе полетов летный состав соединения армейской авиации ВВО на Ка-52 отработал сложный пилотаж на различных высотах, элементы воздушного боя.

Напомним, что боевые вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступили на вооружение авиационного соединения ВВО в 2015 году.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 Восточного военного округа выполнили боевые стрельбы в условиях дефицита времени : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Самолеты оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации Западного военного округа примут участие в церемонии открытия Международного военно-морского салона (МВМС) в Санкт-Петербурге.

Начиная с 14 часов, три пары истребителей-перехватчиков  МИГ-31, истребителей - бомбардировщиков Су-34 и истребителей Су-27СМ выполнят полеты над акваторией Финского залива  парами в едином строю на высотах от 250 до 300 метров с интервалом в 30 секунд.

МВМС-2017 начинает свою работу 29 июня. 

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Авиация Западного военного округа примет участие в открытии МВМС-2017 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

> *Армейская авиация набирает высоту*
> 
> Российское военное ведомство резко увеличивает армейскую авиацию (АА). До конца нынешнего года Восточный и Центральный военные округа пополнятся двумя новыми бригадами АА. Задача этих воинских частей — непосредственная поддержка наземных войск, а их основная техника — вертолеты. Боевые и транспортные винтокрылые машины уничтожают бронетехнику и личный состав противника, выбрасывают десант, а также перевозят военнослужащих и различные грузы. В каждой бригаде армейской авиации около ста вертолетов. По словам экспертов, появление новых воинских частей АА серьезно увеличивает мобильность и огневую мощь Российской армии.
> 
> Как рассказали «Известиям» в Главном штабе Воздушно-космических сил (в их состав входят части и подразделения армейской авиации), в конце прошлого года в Восточном военном округе началось формирование 18-й бригады АА (брАА). Новая часть будет базироваться в Хабаровске. А до конца нынешнего года бригадой АА пополнится и Центральный военный округ. В ближайшее время в Новосибирске начнется развертывание 17-й бригады.
> 
> В составе каждой брАА четыре эскадрильи и одно звено. Две боевые эскадрильи оснащены ударными вертолетами Ми-28 «Ночной охотник», Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-35М. Транспортно-боевая и транспортная эскадрильи выполняют свои задачи на винтокрылых Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» и Ми-8МТВ-5. А для перевозки сверхтяжелых негабаритных грузов и техники в брАА есть одно звено «летающих коров» — тяжелых транспортных вертолетов Ми-26.
> 
> — В настоящее время свои бригады армейской авиации есть в Западном и Южном округах, — рассказал «Известиям» военный историк Дмитрий Болтенков. — Так, 15-я брАА базируется на бывшем аэродроме морской авиации в городе Остров Псковской области. В свое время формирование этой воинской части вызвало негативную реакцию у прибалтийских стран. Там посчитали, что уникальная огневая мощь и транспортные возможности новой воинской части представляют серьезную угрозу. Недавно 16-я бригада была сформирована в Зернограде Ростовской области.    
> ...


Армейская авиация набирает высоту | Статьи | Известия

----------


## OKA

> 2) И еще вопрос, кстати: а велики технарям нынче армия родная закупает или за свои?...


Ну судя по этому снимку 


Истребители и штурмовики приморских ВВС провели совместные летно-тактические учения под Владивостоком (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

велики разные. Видимо за свои)) Про "оздоровительный эффект" велосипедов на работе- это ещё как посмотреть... Это конечно лучше и быстрее, чем пёхом чапать))

Могли б на весь техсостав электроскутеров мелких понакупить)) А то наломаешься, а потом километры до дому пилить))

Денег осталось только найти))

----------


## Let_nab

*Авиабаза "Терек": 12 Авиаремонтный завод*

ссылка - Авиабаза "Терек": 12 Авиаремонтный завод - 9 Декабря 2012 - Дальневосточный дестрой

----------


## Djoker

Летно-тактические учения в Центральной Угловой









Ещё фото:
Летно-тактические учения. День 1 - Фото любителя, для любителей
Летно-тактические учения. День 2 - Фото любителя, для любителей

----------


## Djoker

> Оснащение высокоточной авиационной ракетой Х-29Т с телевизионной головкой самонаведения истребителя Су-30СМ Черноморского флота






https://vk.com/wall-133441491_71674

----------


## Djoker

*Вечерние полеты авиационного истребительного полка на военном аэродроме "Центральная Угловая"*



Ещё фото:
Вечерние полеты авиационного истребительного полка на военном аэродроме "Центральная Угловая" - Smit_Smitty LJ

----------


## OKA

> *Авиабаза "Терек": 12 Авиаремонтный завод*
> 
> ссылка - Авиабаза "Терек": 12 Авиаремонтный завод - 9 Декабря 2012 - Дальневосточный дестрой


Всегда впечатляет "заброшка"... Этот шкапчик интересен :

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 5 июля. /ТАСС/. Модернизированные стратегические ракетоносцы-бомбардировщики Ту-95МСМ Дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил России нанесли 5 июля 2017 года удары крылатыми ракетами воздушного базирования (КРВБ) Х-101 по объектам запрещенной в РФ террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ). Уничтожены три крупных склада с оружием и боеприпасами, сообщили в Министерстве обороны РФ.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Российские Ту-95МС нанесли ракетный удар по ИГ в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Fencer

Истребительная и бомбардировочная авиация Восточного военного округа выполнила боевые стрельбы на авиа полигоне в Хабаровском крае http://деятельность.минобороны.рф/ne...2132255@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## AndyK

> 


Странные цензоры: на крупных планах бортномера, на общих замазаны  :Rolleyes:

----------


## OKA

> Странные цензоры: на крупных планах бортномера, на общих замазаны


Может надёргали из разных роликов))

----------


## алтын

большой ролик

----------


## алтын

Автор: Пресс-служба ЦВО




> В 2,5 раза удалось увеличить радиус действия истребителей и бомбардировщиков за счет дозаправки в воздухе в ходе проведения учений военных ЦВО. Повысили возможности авиатехники на маневрах воздушные танкеры Ил-78.
> В маневрах приняли участие пилоты истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ пермской авиабазы Сокол и фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М авиаполка, дислоцированного на челябинском аэродроме Шагол.
> - Дозаправка выполнялась днем и ночью в горизонтальном полете и в разворотах. На высоте около пяти тысяч метров на скорости 550 километров в час летчики приближались к топливозаправщику на десятиметровую дистанцию, с помощью выпущенной штанги они контактировали с конус-датчиком до полной перекачки топлива, - рассказал сегодня официальный представитель Центрального военного округа Ярослав Рощупкин.
> 
> Всего в учениях приняли участие более 250 военнослужащих, задействовано было порядка полусотни единиц техники.


https://rg.ru/2017/07/10/reg-urfo/vi...iteli-cvo.html

----------


## Djoker

> *«Суперохотники» летят в Забайкалье*
> 
> Минобороны формирует новый вертолетный полк в Забайкалье. Воинская часть будет дислоцироваться в районе Читы. Планируется, что забайкальские вертолетчики одними из первых в российских Воздушно-космических силах освоят новейшие ночные ударные вертолеты Ми-28НМ «Ночной суперохотник». Помимо «охотников» в состав полка войдут эскадрильи транспортно-ударных вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор». По словам экспертов, новая воинская часть необходима именно в Забайкалье, где слабо развита транспортная инфраструктура и есть серьезные проблемы с переброской войск.
> 
> Как рассказали «Известиям» в Дальневосточном военном округе, формирование 112-го отдельного вертолетного полка (ОВП) уже началось. Новая воинская часть формируется на базе 439 авиационной базы 2-го разряда. В настоящее время эскадрилья боевых вертолетов полка вооружена штурмовыми Ми-24. Но в дальнейшем, после того, как будут завершены государственные испытания, «двадцать четвертые» планируется заменить на более современные Ми-28НМ «Ночной суперохотник».
> 
> Помимо штурмового вертолетного подразделения, в состав 112-го ОВП входят две эскадрильи транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ. Каждый «Терминатор» может перевозить 16 десантников. Винтокрылые машины оснащаются современными оптико-электронными системами. Они могут с высокой точностью наносить авиаудары днем и ночью, а также в плохую погоду. Помимо подвесных контейнеров с автоматическими пушками и блоков реактивных снарядов в арсенал «Терминаторов» входят и управляемые ракеты.  
> 
> Примечательно, что забайкальские Ми-8АМТШ недавно прошли модернизацию. На машины были установлены комплексы противодействия Л-370 «Витебск». «Витебск» с помощью ультрафиолетовых датчиков обнаруживает приближающиеся к вертолетам зенитные ракеты. В зависимости от типа цели комплекс отстреливает специальные пиротехнические заряды. На их тепло реагируют головки самонаведения ракет. Также «Витебск» выжигает прицельные системы ракет мощными лазерами. Они установлены по бокам вертолетов в специальных «башенках».     
> ...


«Суперохотники» летят в Забайкалье | Статьи | Известия

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи ВКС завершают подготовку к международному конкурсу «Авиадартс-2017»

Летный состав Воздушно-космических сил завершает подготовку к международному этапу конкурса "Авиадартс-2017", который впервые пройдет на территории Китайской Народной Республики. Экипажи отрабатывают полеты на боевое применение на полигоне, выполняют задачи воздушной разведки, навигации и техники пилотирования одиночно и в составе пары. 

Со следующей недели летчики ВКС приступят к перебазированию на аэродромы КНР, задействованные в конкурсы. 

В соревнования "Авиадартс-2017" Воздушно-космические силы будут представлены во всех номинациях по родам авиации, включая истребительную, бомбардировочную, штурмовую, разведывательную, дальнюю, военно-транспортную и армейскую авиацию. 

Всеармейский этап конкурса прошел в июне с.г. в г. Воронеж. Победителем в нем стала команда Южного военного округа. 

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Экипажи ВКС завершают подготовку к международному конкурсу «Авиадартс-2017» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

> килями дело не закончится. Вот утвержденный вариант Витязей  Вот утвержденный вариант окраски Русских Витязей :(( - samoletchik


Первая машина увы "преобразилась"...
Вышеприведённый вариант неверен. Премьера на МАКСе, ежели успеют.

----------


## OKA

"В Ульяновскую область в четверг, преодолев более 1 тыс. км, прилетел первый в России именной вертолет, чтобы принять участие в Дне памяти Героя России, погибшего в Сирийской Арабской Республике военного летчика Ряфагатя Хабибуллина.
       Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа сообщает, что вертолет Ми-8АМТШ "Ряфагать Хабибуллин" прибыл из Краснодарского края в ульяновское село Вязовый Гай, где в настоящее время рядом с кладбищем, где похоронен полковник Хабибуллин, проходит торжественный митинг и открытие бюста с постаментом Герою России.
       "Во время митинга состоится облет села 4 вертолетами Сызранского высшего военно-авиационного училища летчиков, в котором учился Хабибуллин. В селе также состоятся фестиваль патриотической песни, туристический слет молодежи и межрегиональный турнир по мини-футболу памяти Героя РФ полковника Хабибуллина", - говорится в сообщении.
       В мероприятиях принимают участие представители главного командования Воздушно-космических сил и правительства Ульяновской области, руководители органов местного самоуправления, сослуживцы полковника Хабибуллина, курсанты Сызранского высшего военно-авиационного училища летчиков, представители ветеранских и общественных организаций, жители и гости региона.
       Р.Хабибулин и его сослуживец из Пскова Евгений Долгин погибли в сирийской провинции Хомс 8 июля 2016 года, их вертолет Ми-25 был сбит с земли террористами.
       В этот день боевики ИГИЛ (запрещенная в России группировка) атаковали позиции сирийских войск восточнее Пальмиры и попытались захватить господствующие высоты.
       В это время российские летчики совершали проверочный полет. Экипаж получил запрос от сирийского командования группировки на огневое поражение наступающих боевиков. Командир экипажа Р.Хабибулин принял решение атаковать террористов. Наступление террористов было сорвано. Когда вертолет израсходовал боекомплект, его с земли подбили террористы. Вертолет упал в районе, подконтрольном сирийской правительственной армии.
       Р.Хабибулин был похоронен с воинскими почестями 12 июля на своей малой родине - в селе Вязовый Гай Старокулаткинского района.
       28 июля 2016 года указом президента РФ ему было присвоено звание Героя РФ (посмертно)."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456485

----------


## алтын

> Дозаправка на скорости 600 км/ч — экстремальные учения военных летчиков
> На Дальнем Востоке проходят учения, не прощающие малейшей ошибки. Военные лётчики тренируются заправлять истребители и бомбардировщики в воздухе.А это значит, что на огромной высоте и при скорости 600 километров в час надо выполнить практически ювелирную работу, сближаясь с авиатанкером.О работе АЗС на высоте - Алексей Збарский.


Дозаправка на скорости 600 км/ч — экстремальные учения военных летчиков

----------


## Djoker

Репетиция МАКС





Сегодняшняя репетиция МАКС: fotografersha

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ми-28 и Ми-35 на учениях в Черниговке:

   

Ещё фото:
https://ria.ru/photolents/20170714/1498484703.html

Это вроде бы вертолеты из Прибылово. Переброска в рамках учений?

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи самолетов-перехватчиков МиГ-31, дислоцированных на Камчатке, провели летно-тактические учения по перехвату сверхзвуковой крылатой ракеты с боевой стрельбой в стратосфере, сообщает в понедельник пресс-служба Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ).
       "В преддверии дня морской авиации ВМФ России экипажи самолетов авиабазы войск и сил на северо-востоке выполнили боевое упражнение по уничтожению крылатой ракеты летящей на высоте более 12 тысяч метров и скорости в три раза превышающей скорость звука", - говорится в сообщении.
       Крылатая ракета была запущена из акватории Охотского моря с морского носителя.
       "Поднятое по тревоге с аэродрома "Елизово" (Камчатский край) дежурное звено истребителей уничтожило назначенную цель ракетами воздух-воздух на встречном курсе", - отмечают в пресс-службе.
       В ходе полетов летчики-истребители отработали взаимодействие в составе пар при выполнении задач противовоздушной обороны.
       В сообщении уточняется, что выполнение подобных задач позволяет экипажам МиГ-31 отработать слетанность летчиков в составе пар и повысить эффективность по перехвату и уничтожению крылатых ракет условного противника."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456678

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

Даже и не знаю, смеяться или плакать:



> Россия планирует создать перспективный самолет с вертикальным взлетом и посадкой, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на заместителя министра обороны РФ Юрия Борисова. По его словам, сейчас идет обсуждение.
> 
> Минобороны планирует начать строительство нового авианесущего крейсера, добавил Борисов. Сейчас основой для этих кораблей, в том числе крейсера «Адмирал Кузнецов», являются самолеты Су-33 и МиГ-29.
> 
> «В планах Минобороны, мы обсуждаем это с нашими авиастроителями, - создание перспективного самолета укороченного взлета и посадки, возможно, вертикального взлета и посадки», - сказал он на авиасалоне МАКС-2017.
> 
> Кроме того, российские военные планируют в ближайшем будущем получить гиперзвуковые ракеты.
> 
> «Намерены на рубеже 2020-2022 годов получить ряд изделий в серии, в том числе авиационного поражения, которые будут работать на гиперзвуковых скоростях», - сообщил замглавы оборонного ведомства.


https://mir24.tv/news/16258331/v-ros...kalnym-vzletom

----------


## Avia M

> Даже и не знаю, смеяться или плакать:


Радоваться!... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Радоваться!...


Чему?  :Biggrin: 

Су-55 с вертикальным взлётом с ЭМ катапульты))



http://a3avia.info/23-02-15-n1.html

Фэйк, ежли чО))

----------


## Fencer

Новый 112-й отдельный вертолетный полк в Восточном военном округе - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

> *Истребители Су-30СМ активно применяют в Сирии станции радиоэлектронного подавления*
> 
> 
> Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" - Сирия
> 
> ЖУКОВСКИЙ, 19 июля. /ТАСС/. Российские истребители Су-30СМ активно применяют станции радиоэлектронного подавления на юге Сирии.
> 
> Об этом в среду сообщил советник первого заместителя генерального директора Концерна радиоэлектронные технологии (КРЭТ, входит в Ростех) Владимир Михеев.
> 
> ...


Истребители Су-30СМ активно применяют в Сирии станции радиоэлектронного подавления - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС




> *Минобороны получит около 15 станций помех САП-518 в 2017 году*
> 
> ЖУКОВСКИЙ, 19 июл — РИА Новости. Минобороны России получит в 2017 году около 15 самолетных станций помех САП-518 для истребителей Су-30СМ, заявил журналистам советник первого заместителя генерального директора концерна "Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ) Владимир Михеев.
> 
> "САП-518 — это новый контракт. В этом году мы поставляем порядка 15 комплектов на самолеты Су-30СМ", — сказал Михеев на авиасалоне МАКС-2017.


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170719/1498756003.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Рогозин анонсировал сроки создания легкого истребителя пятого поколения*
> 
> Москва. 18 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Россия создаст легкий истребитель пятого поколения, который поднимется в воздух до 2025 года. Об этом заявил вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин на авиасалоне МАКС-2017 в Жуковском.
> 
> "В рамках принимаемой программы вооружений этот самолет будет уже летающим. Будущая программа вооружения предполагает создание такого самолета, начала его испытаний и опытной эксплуатации", - сказал Рогозин журналистам, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса".
> 
> Он уточнил, что это произойдет в среднесрочной перспективе, до 2025 года.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/571081

----------


## OKA

> "Рогозин анонсировал сроки создания легкого истребителя пятого поколения
> 
> Москва. 18 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Россия создаст легкий истребитель пятого поколения, который поднимется в воздух до 2025 года. Об этом заявил вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин на авиасалоне МАКС-2017 в Жуковском.
> 
> "В рамках принимаемой программы вооружений этот самолет будет уже летающим. Будущая программа вооружения предполагает создание такого самолета, начала его испытаний и опытной эксплуатации", - сказал Рогозин журналистам, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса".
> 
> Он уточнил, что это произойдет в среднесрочной перспективе, до 2025 года. "
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/571081



Возможно это как-то связано :

"Россия планирует создать перспективный самолет с вертикальным взлетом и посадкой, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на заместителя министра обороны РФ Юрия Борисова. По его словам, сейчас идет обсуждение.

Минобороны планирует начать строительство нового авианесущего крейсера, добавил Борисов. Сейчас основой для этих кораблей, в том числе крейсера «Адмирал Кузнецов», являются самолеты Су-33 и МиГ-29.

«В планах Минобороны, мы обсуждаем это с нашими авиастроителями, - создание перспективного самолета укороченного взлета и посадки, возможно, вертикального взлета и посадки», - сказал он на авиасалоне МАКС-2017.

Кроме того, российские военные планируют в ближайшем будущем получить гиперзвуковые ракеты.

«Намерены на рубеже 2020-2022 годов получить ряд изделий в серии, в том числе авиационного поражения, которые будут работать на гиперзвуковых скоростях», - сообщил замглавы оборонного ведомства. "

Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


Что-то наподобии программы JSF, может быть. Наверное достали тех.документацию от "партнёров"  :Biggrin: 



F-35 Joint Strike Fighter

Или даже так))  :



http://notreally.info/transport/plan...ng-X-32-medium

Что-то от Як-141 должно было остаться...

----------


## Djoker

> *Военные транспортники Ил-214 придут в войска на смену Ан-12 до 2025 года*
> 
> Москва. 19 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Поставка в войска транспортного самолета Ил-214 на замену Ан-12 должна начаться в 2024-2025 годах. Об этом сообщил президент "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" (ОАК) Юрий Слюсарь.
> 
> "К 2024 году начнется массовый отход этих машин (Ан-12) и наша задача к этому времени начать поставку Ил-214 в министерство обороны",- заявил Слюсарь журналистам в среду.
> 
> Он отметил, что сейчас на вооружении российских Воздушно-космических сил стоит порядка 60 самолетов Ан-12.
> 
> Слюсарь сообщил также, что первый полет российского легкого транспортного самолета Ил-112В, предназначенного для военной авиации, переносится на 2018 год.
> ...


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/571257

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Экипажи новейших истребителей Су-35С и Су-30СМ прибыли в Китай для участия в конкурсе «Авиадартс-2017»









Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 24 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В Восточном военном округе (ВВО) стартовала самая масштабная внезапная проверка боевой готовности в текущем году, сообщает в понедельник Минобороны РФ.

"Всего в проверке принимают участие до восьми тысяч военнослужащих, до 50 самолетов и вертолетов, свыше трсх тысяч единиц вооружения, военной и специальной техники", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ВВО, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН".

Задействованы соединения округа, дислоцированные в Бурятии и Забайкальском крае, часть авиационных частей объединения ВВС и ПВО.

"Осуществлена перегруппировка соединений, привлекаемых к проверке, на большие расстояния и незнакомые полигоны", - отмечается в пресс-релизе.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

у Витязей новый вариант килей ........ уже даже и не знаю что сказать

----------


## OKA

> у Витязей новый вариант килей ........ уже даже и не знаю что сказать


ОМГ((

Вот чем мешали старые килевые флаги ВВС...

Что сказать... Матрас  :Biggrin:  , с ОЗ.

В плане зрелищности, конечно не айс, по сравнению с прежними.



http://www.airforce.ru/content/serge...sskie-vityazi/

Ну теперь-то точно ничего "советского", кроме маленькой красной звёздочки на ОЗ "нового облика" )) 

Зато бибиси фарева))

----------


## ZHeN

> 


китайцы кормят русских солдат бургерами и колой, а русский журналист спрашивает их о палочках ...

пелевин не мог такого написать, только сальвадор дали

----------


## OKA

> китайцы кормят русских солдат бургерами и колой, а русский журналист спрашивает их о палочках ...
> 
> пелевин не мог такого написать, только сальвадор дали


Китайскими палочками))

Кока и бургеры- чтоб не потравились на жаре, скорее всего . Местной флорой и фауной))

Могли б и свою кухню притащить...

----------


## Avia M

26 июля 2017 г. Российская самолетостроительная корпорация «МиГ» завершила работу по модернизации партии дальних перехватчиков МиГ-31 для Минобороны России, сообщает в среду RNS со ссылкой на пресс-службу концерна.

«Очередная партия модернизированных на заводе самолетов, прошедшая все виды наземных и летных испытаний, предусмотренных условиями государственных контрактов, уже готова к отправке на места постоянной дислокации», — говорится в сообщении компании.

Отмечается, что в рамках работ по гособоронзаказу перехватчики получили новое вооружение и другие глубоко модернизированные системы и оборудование.

----------


## Djoker

> *В Иркутске до конца 2018 года сделают 15 самолётов Як-152*
> 
> Москва. 25 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Пять учебно-тренировочных самолётов (УТС) Як-152 будут построены в 2017 году корпорацией "Иркут", в планах следующего года выпуск порядка десяти машин этого типа, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник в авиастроительной отрасли.
> 
> "До конца текущего года планируется построить в Иркутске первую партию из трёх Як-152 для последующей поставки их в лётные училища Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России. Кроме того, ещё два самолёта должны быть построены для интенсификации лётных испытаний. То есть, в конце года Иркутск выпустит пять машин", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> По его словам, "в 2018 году Иркутский авиазавод (филиал ПАО "Корпорация "Иркут") может выпустить более десяти Як-152".
> 
> Говоря об экспортном потенциале УТС Як-152, собеседник агентства отметил, что, в частности, "Казахстан и Белоруссия высказались за приобретение машин этого типа для своих лётных училищ".
> ...


http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=457430

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Сергей72

*ВКС получили более 70 новых и отремонтированных самолетов и вертолетов*

МОСКВА, 26 июл - РИА Новости. ВКС России за второй квартал этого года получили более 70 новых и отремонтированных самолетов и вертолетов, сообщил в среду заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов.

"В интересах Воздушно-космических сил принято 9 новых и 45 прошедших ремонт с модернизацией самолетов, 6 новых и 11 прошедших ремонт с модернизацией вертолетов", - сказал он в ходе дня военной приемки.

В части ВКС поставлены 9 новых и 10 прошедших ремонт с модернизацией радиолокационных станций, боевая машина "Панцирь-С" и 4 отремонтированные зенитно-ракетные системы.

Кроме того, ВКС получили 4 комплекса радиоэлектронной борьбы "Витебск".

https://vpk.name/news/188033_vks_pol...ertoletov.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Сегодня видео в районе Чкаловского кругами ходили парой Ан-148. К дню ВВС готовятся.

----------


## алтын

> Пуск ракет, взрывы бомб - все настоящее, кроме - противника. Он - условный! В Краснодарском крае летчики приступили к учебно-тренировочным полетам, в ходе которых должны отработать все свои действия на случай, если вдруг придется сражаться с врагом.


https://www.kp.ru/daily/26708/3733643/

----------


## алтын

> На аэродроме Мариновка военные летчики оттачивают мастерство управления фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-24М. Полеты начались ближе к вечеру, а до того, как асы поднялись в небо, нашему корреспонденту представилась уникальная возможность пообщаться с самым молодым участником этого масштабного мероприятия, военным летчиком Владом Никушиным.

----------


## алтын

Пара СУ-24 на закате Солнца - съемка из кабины: ЛТУ Волгоградская область 28.07.2017



а зачем они так близко друг от друга держатся? уменьшить радиолокационное пятно?

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## Сергей72

*Минобороны РФ потратит 1,6 млрд руб. на модернизацию четырех штурмовиков Су-25*

Минобороны РФ разместило на сайте госзакупок информацию о проведении электронного аукциона на выполнение работ по ремонту с модернизацией четырех штурмовиков Су-25 в вариант Су-25СМ3.

Согласно условиям госконтракта, на ремонт с модернизацией четырех самолетов Су-25 в вариант Су-25СМ3 выделяется 1,6 млрд рублей. Из этой суммы на 2017 год выделено 100 млн рублей. Срок завершения работ — до 10 ноября 2018 года. Гарантийный срок — два года.

Модернизированный штурмовик Су-25СМ3 отличается от своих предшественников способностью уничтожать малоразмерные подвижные и неподвижные наземные объекты вне их визуальной видимости в сложных метеоусловиях, а также воздушные цели. На самолете устанавливается дополнительный топливный бак, который позволяет увеличить боевой радиус до 3000 км. Модернизированные самолеты получают новую оптическую, лазерную и тепловую прицельную систему СОЛТ-25 и бортовую РЛС с фазированной антенной решеткой. Первые модифицированные штурмовики Су-25СМ3 уже поступили на вооружение авиабазы Южного военного округа. К 2020 году планируется модернизировать до 80 штурмовиков.


https://vpk.name/news/188445_minobor...ikov_su25.html

----------


## Сергей72

*На аэродромах Минобороны смогут заправляться свыше 800 самолетов одновременно*

ЦАМТО, 31 июля. На аэродромах Минобороны РФ будет возведено 40 пунктов заправки авиационной техники, аналогичных тем, что уже развернуты на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии, что позволит заправлять более 800 самолетов одновременною. Об этом, как передает "РИА Новости", сообщил замглавы военного ведомства Дмитрий Булгаков.

"На аэродроме Хмеймим развернута система централизованной заправки топливом авиационной техники с возможностью заправки нескольких десятков самолетов одновременно. Этот положительный опыт применения централизованного заправщика топливом в Сирии сегодня применяется при строительстве аэродромов Минобороны России, для чего оборудуем еще 40 объектов с возможностью одновременной заправки свыше 800 летательных аппаратов", – цитирует "РИА Новости" фрагмент интервью Д.Булгакова газете "Красная Звезда".....

https://vpk.name/news/188411_na_aero...ovremenno.html

----------


## cobra_73

> *Минобороны РФ потратит 1,6 млрд руб. на модернизацию четырех штурмовиков Су-25*
> Модернизированные самолеты получают новую оптическую, лазерную и тепловую прицельную систему СОЛТ-25 и бортовую РЛС с фазированной антенной решеткой. Первые модифицированные штурмовики Су-25СМ3 уже поступили на вооружение авиабазы Южного военного округа. К 2020 году планируется модернизировать до 80 штурмовиков.


О какой РЛС с ФАР идет речь? О чем то типа Осы?

----------


## алтын

Истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ пермской авиабазы «Сокол» прикрыли от нападения условного противника российские объекты в Центральной Азии. Самолеты работали на высоте более 5 тыс. метров.
Военные показали, как защищают воздушное пространство над российскими объектами

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

*Зачетные полеты участников конкурса «Авиадартс» (п. Чанчунь, КНР)*









Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае стартовало летное учение бомбардировочной авиации ВВО : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

*Финал конкурса «Авиадартс-2017» (полигон Тайпинчуань, Китай)*











Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Avia M

ЧАНЧУНЬ /Китай/, 10 августа. /ТАСС/. Команда российских военных летчиков заняла первое место в конкурсе Армейских международных игр "Авиадартс", сообщил журналистам в четверг главком Воздушно-космических сил России Виктор Бондарев.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Команда России заняла первое место в конкурсе Армейских игр «Авиадартс» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 11 августа. /ТАСС/. Воздушно-космические силы России получили в этом году более 400 новых и модернизированных самолетов и вертолетов, рассказал в интервью сайту телеканала "Звезда" главнокомандующий ВКС РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Воздушно-космические силы получают новую и модернизированную технику теми же темпами, которых мы достигли в 2016 году, и сейчас, в этом году мы получили более 100 самолетов и порядка 300 вертолетов. И по новой ГПВ (госпрограмме вооружений - прим. ТАСС) темпы поставок авиационной техники в войска сохранятся, ВКС будет обновлять свой авиационный парк", - сказал Бондарев.

"Мы довольны теми темпами обновления авиационного парка, которые сейчас существуют", - добавил он.

Главком также заверил, что у российских летчиков будет повышаться налет и уровень подготовки.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

*Экипажи ВКС России возвращаются из Китая в Россию после международного конкурса «Авиадартс»*

















Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## алтын

> Ростов-на-Дону, 10 августа 2017. DON24.RU. В Миллеровском истребительном авиационном полку прошел день открытых дверей, приуроченный к празднованию Дня Военно-воздушных сил России. Лучших военных летчиков Василий Голубев наградил памятными знаками.
> 
> «День открытых дверей – редкая возможность познакомиться со славной историей истребительного подразделения. Полк прошел героический путь  в годы Финской, Великой Отечественной войн, чеченского конфликта. Жители Ростовской области гордятся тем, что части, подразделения, аэродромы и базы 4-й Краснознаменной воздушной армии дислоцируются на Дону», – сказал губернатор.
> 
> Гостями праздника стали около 4000 человек.  Все желающие смогли посидеть в кабине истребителя, посмотреть авиашоу и выставку наземной техники, показательные выступления роты охраны по рукопашному бою, прыжки с парашютом специалистов спасательной парашютно-десантной группы.


ДОН24 - Миллеровский истребительный авиаполк провел день открытых дверей
Губернатор Василий Голубев поздравил военных летчиков с профессиональным праздником - Правительство Ростовской области

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

Не новость, но тема для размышлений :

"КУБИНКА /Московская область/, 12 августа. /ТАСС/. Краснодарское авиационное училище в этом году впервые в новейшей российской истории наберет девушек для обучения на военных летчиц. Об этом сообщил в субботу журналистам глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.

"Есть огромное количество девушек, которые хотели бы стать военными летчицами, мы получали сотни писем, поэтому приняли решение - в этом году мы будем набирать первую группу девушек в Краснодарское военное авиационное училище", - сказал министр.

"Их будет немного - 15 человек, но с учетом того количества заявок, которые поступают в адрес Воздушно-космических сил, мы не можем не ответить на эти просьбы, поэтому с 1 октября этого года первая группа девушек приступит к обучению на военных летчиц", - добавил он.

Министр, посетивший 12 августа торжества в честь Дня Воздушно-космических сил в парке "Патриот", выразил надежду, что через пять лет выпускницы училища "украсят подобный праздник своим мастерством".

В 2009 году Краснодарское авиаучилище уже набирало курсанток, однако не на летные специальности."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В России начнут готовить военных летчиц - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


С военными лётчицами "не всё так однозначно"))  :

ЛОЖИСЬ, ДЕВКА, БОЛЬШАЯ И МАЛЕНЬКАЯ (И снова о девицах-лётчицах для непонятливых) - Дневники - www.Airforce.ru

----------


## Avia M

> "Есть огромное количество девушек, которые хотели бы стать военными летчицами



"Догоним и перегоним"!
С другой стороны - у других есть. А наши дамы издревле "коня на скаку остановят"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> "Догоним и перегоним"!
> С другой стороны - у других есть. А наши дамы издревле "коня на скаку остановят"...


Тут тоже пообсуждали :

Девушки-летчицы - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker

*Авиашоу на военном аэродроме в Крымске*











Ещё фото:
Кубань 24 - Авиашоу на военном аэродроме в Крымске

----------


## алтын

> Сегодня на военном аэродроме в Энгельсе Саратовской области прошло торжественное празднование 105-летия Военно-воздушных сил России.






много картинок http://www.vzsar.ru/news/2017/08/19/...vs-rossii.html

----------


## алтын

> Праздничные мероприятия в честь Дня Воздушного флота России состоялись на аэродроме "Белая" в Иркутской области накануне, 19 августа.







День Воздушного флота на авиабазе Белая в Приангарье: парад самолетов и шоу парашютистов - IrkutskMedia

----------


## Pilot

неужели это чудо когда-нибудь случится?



Однажды в России - bmpd

----------


## алтын



----------


## Let_nab

В рамках проекта «Аллея Российской славы» в Ахтубинске установлен бюст прославленному летчику-испытателю Михаилу Громову 


Золотыми буквами в историю отечественной авиации и Государственного летно-испытательного центра вписаны имена многих выдающихся летчиков-испытателей. Глубоко символично, что 20 августа, в семидесятую годовщину Ахтубинского гарнизона на мемориальном комплексе «Крыло Икара» был открыт бюст прославленному летчику-испытателю, Герою Советского Союза, генерал-полковнику Михаилу Громову.  

Ахтубинск вошел в число городов, в которых продолжает реализоваться проект «Аллея Российской славы». Этот проект, как написал народный артист России, председатель его попечительского совета Василий Лановой «…зримое воплощение в бронзу и гранит славной истории нашей Отчизны. Он возрождает патриотический дух российского народа». Продолжая добрую традицию руководитель проекта Михаил Сердюков передал памятник в дар ГЛИЦ им. В.П.Чкалова.

Обращаясь к собравшимся, Михаил Сердюков передал привет личному составу ГЛИЦ от вдовы прославленного летчика Нины Георгиевны Громовой, пожелавшей авиаторам «Всегда быть на крыле». Отмечая значение открытия памятников в школах, вузах и воинских частях, руководитель проекта сказал, что жизнь и имена  героев должны служить нравственным ориентиром для молодого поколения.
В открытии бюста, установленном на святом для всех ахтубинских авиаторов месте, принял участие личный состав ГЛИЦ им.В.П.Чкалова. На митинге выступили заслуженный военный летчик РФ, кандидат  технических наук, начальник ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова (1991—1996), генерал-лейтенант Юрий Клишин, глава МО «Город Ахтубинск» Аманга Нарузбаев, начальник  929 ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова, Герой России, генерал-майор  Радик Бариев, глава Щелковского района, Московской области Алексей Валов, епископ Ахтубинский и Енотаевский Антоний.

----------


## OKA

> неужели это чудо когда-нибудь случится?
> 
> 
> 
> Однажды в России - bmpd




Больше фото макета от его производителя здесь  :

Макет "Укрытие типа ТМУ для хранения самолета СУ-34" | Modellmix

----------


## L39aero

Особенно клево выглядит висящая лестница на борту))) А если серьезно то давно пора уже застроить аэродромы этими укрытиями. Сколько фото американских баз смотришь, ну хоть по заботились об итс и технике, а у нас как в каменном веке, и в дождь и в снег...

----------


## Avia M

> неужели это чудо когда-нибудь случится?


Уже случилось! Правда страна иная...

----------


## алтын

> С 22 по 27 августа на военном аэродроме «Центральная Угловая» – свободный вход. Здесь в рамках международного военно-технического форума «Армия – 2017» расположилась выставка современной авиационной и противовоздушной техники.


Первым делом  самолеты: посидеть в кабине истребителя можно на военном аэродроме в Угловом (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## stream

> А если серьезно то давно пора уже застроить аэродромы этими укрытиями. Сколько фото американских баз смотришь, ну хоть по заботились об итс и технике, а у нас как в каменном веке, и в дождь и в снег...


Пробный вариант. К передаче "02" красный в Липецк, возвели лёгкий ангар с КПА на шасси прицепа, освятили, торжественно передали под звуки оркестра, мощно "отметили", на том всё так и закончилось.

----------


## L39aero

Ну это как сия конструкция, хотя на глаз у нас потяжелее она. Та что на армии судя по всему развитие вот этой идеи, только под наши условия доработка. Дай то бог нам бы так застроили, красота да и только

----------


## Djoker

*День открытых дверей на аэродроме Крымск.*





Ещё фото:
День открытых дверей на аэродроме Крымск. - kuban_spotting

----------


## Djoker

> *«Вертолеты России» запустили производство Ми-38Т для Минобороны России*
> 
> Казанский вертолетный завод (КВЗ) холдинга «Вертолеты России» (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) приступил к сборке первой машины в рамках контрактных обязательств на поставку Минобороны РФ Ми-38Т в 2018 году.
> 
> Ми-38Т является военной версией вертолета Ми-38, разработанного Московским вертолетным заводом им. М.Л.Миля».
> 
> На опытных образцах Ми-38Т будут проведены совместные летные испытания на соответствие требованиям вооруженных сил. По их результатам будут спланированы дальнейшие закупки вертолета Ми-38Т для нужд ВКС в рамках государственной программы вооружений 2018-2025 годов.
> 
> «Начало серийного производства Ми-38Т в интересах Минобороны России это знаменательный шаг для Казанского вертолетного завода и «Вертолетов России» в целом. Нам удалось запустить в производство новейшую машину, аналогов которой не было в истории отечественного вертолетостроения. Мы ожидаем, что Ми-38 будет востребован в России и за рубежом, поскольку эксплуатанты довольно часто сталкиваются с ситуациями, в которых требуется повышенная грузоподъемность и тяговооруженность вертолета», - подчеркнул генеральный директор холдинга «Вертолеты России» Андрей Богинский.
> ...


«Вертолеты России» запустили производство Ми-38Т для Минобороны России

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 24 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские стратегические бомбардировщики в сопровождении истребителей и самолстов радиолокационного дозора и наведения провели плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акваторий Тихого океана, Японского, Желтого и Восточно-Китайского морей, сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

"Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС Воздушно-космических сил выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акваторий Тихого океана, Японского, Желтого и Восточно-Китайского морей. Самолеты дальней авиации по маршруту следования сопровождались истребителями Су-35С Восточного военного округа, а также самолетами радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-50 военно-транспортной авиации", - сообщили в министерстве обороны.

----------


## Djoker

> *Производство самолетов СР-10 на Смоленском авиационном заводе планируется начать в конце года*
> 
> О ключевых отраслях промышленности, работе администрации Смоленской области над созданием благоприятных условий для развития производств и выходе региональных предприятий на международные рынки рассказал губернатор Алексей Островский.
> 
> Глава региона, в частности, поведал о грядущих планах Смоленского авиационного завода.
> 
> Ранее было объявлено о том, что на предприятии будет запущено производство учебно-тренировочных самолетов СР-10.
> 
> «Выпуск первых машин запланирован на конец 2017 – начало 2018 года. Согласно планам Минобороны России, в 2018-2019 годах должна быть выпущена опытная партия самолётов, порядка 50 машин, которые намечено представить на государственные испытания. Потом состоится запуск серийного производства», — отметил глава региона.
> ...


https://smolensk-i.ru/business/proiz...se-goda_207228

----------


## Djoker

> О том, как охраняются воздушные рубежи на Юге РФ в День военно-воздушных сил России в интервью агентству "Интерфакс-Юг" рассказал командующий 4-й армией ВВС и ПВО, генерал-лейтенант, заслуженный военный летчик РФ Виктор Севостьянов.
> 
> ...
> 
> *- Получит ли Южный военный округ в этом году новую авиационную технику?*
> 
> - К нам поступят 16 самолетов Су-25СМ3 после глубокой модернизации, в самолетах установлен навигационно-прицельный комплекс, позволяющий производить навигационное бомбометание и использовать другие виды вооружения без визуально видимой цели. Данную систему можно назвать элементом интеллектуальной поддержки, но все зависит от летчика и мастерства пилотирования. Данные самолеты поступят на вооружение в авиационные соединения, дислоцированные в Краснодарском крае и на Ставрополье.


http://www.interfax-russia.ru/South/....asp?id=859101

----------


## Panda-9

> *Серийный выпуск самолета СР-10 для Минобороны РФ начнется в Смоленске после 2019 года*
> "В 2018-2019 годы (на Смоленском авиазаводе - прим. ТАСС) должна быть выпущена опытная партия самолетов СР-10. Порядка 50 машин, которые планируется представить на государственные испытания. Потом состоится запуск серийного производства",


https://vpk.name/news/190901_seriiny...2019_goda.html

----------


## Avia M

10 и 30 августа в распоряжение ВКС России переданы два очередных модернизированных самолета Ту-95МС.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/8/31/174472/

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М и тактических разведчики Су-24МР смешанного авиационного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО) выполнили учебно-боевые задачи при перебазировании на военный аэродром в Ростовской области.

В ходе перелета были отработанны задачи по уничтожению складов с оружием и боеприпасами, а также лагеря условного незаконного вооруженного формирования (НВФ).

Используя координаты целей, полученные самолетами-разведчиками, экипажи бомбардировщиков выполнили несколько боевых налетов с условным сбросом корректируемых авиабомб.

В летном тактическом учении было задействовано около 15 самолетов смешанного авиационного полка.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...2140644@egNews

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

> В Ростове на центральном военном аэродроме прошел открытый авиационно-спортивный праздник. Мероприятие посетили тысячи ростовчан и гостей города. Зрители могли увидеть суперсовременные самолеты и авиационные комплексы, такие как Су-30СМ, Су-34, Су-25СМ, Су-24М, а так же боевые и транспортные вертолетов Ми-35, Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ка-52, Ка-27ПС, Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» и Ми-26. Также были представлены образцы вооружения войск противовоздушной обороны: С-300ПМ1, С-400 «Триумф», «Панцирь-С», РЛС «Гамма-Д» и «Небо-СВУ» и др.
> Гостям предоставили возможность не только наблюдать, но и посидеть в креслах пилотов самолетов и вертолетов, а также в роли военнослужащих боевых расчетов комплексов ПВО.


много-много фоточек Большой военный праздник: новейшие образцы вооружения, выступление спецназа и полеты асов: фоторепортаж » DonDay - новости Ростова-на-Дону. Происшествия, события, новости бизнеса, политики, культуры и спорта. ДОН24 - Авиашоу в Ростове: лучшие фото с экспозиции военной техники

----------


## алтын

> Экипажи гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО) отработали маневренный воздушный бой и продемонстрировали фигуры высшего пилотажа в составе звеньев в небе над Ростовом-на-Дону, в рамках празднования 75 годовщины со дня образования 4 Армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО).
> 
> Пилоты отработали элементы воздушного боя, наступательные и оборонительные действия с выполнением фигур высшего пилотажа для атаки условного противника.
> 
> Летчики также в составе пар выполнили развороты на форсаже и боевые виражи, а также элементы высшего пилотажа: «бочка», «горка», «клин», петля Нестерова. Специальные упражнения пилоты совершали на сверхмалых высотах и до 5 тыс. метров.


http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2140727@egNews

----------


## OKA

"Летчики Восточного военного округа выполнили показательный полёты над бухтой Аякс о.Русский во Владивостоке в рамках открытия третьего Восточного экономического форума.

Лётчики девяти истребителей Су-35С выполнили программу группового пилотажа, а также парный и одиночный пилотаж над акваторией бухты Аякс во Владивостоке.

Кроме того, один новейший истребитель Су-35С отработал 7-ми минутную программу высшего пилотажа, в ходе которой были выполнены такие фигуры, как «бочка», «колокол», «зеркало», «ухо», «кадушка», «петля Нестерова» и многие другие.

Новые многоцелевые сверхманёвренные истребителя Су-35С, поколения «4++» поступили в истребительный авиационный полк, дислоцируемый на аэродроме Центральная Угловая, в Приморье в 2016 году.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2140932@egNews


"Экипажи военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5-1 Западного военного округа (ЗВО) во Владимирской области совершенствуют навыки пилотирования в ночное время суток с применением средств радиоэлектронной разведки и специальных очков ночного видения.

В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов летчики выполняют поиск и распознавание различных объектов, подвижных и неподвижных наземных целей на малых и предельно малых высотах и различных скоростях.

Во время полетов полностью отключаются приборы освещения и внешние опознавательные сигналы. Тем самым вертолеты становятся невидимыми в ночном небе. При этом кабины пилотов оснащены светотехническим оборудованием, адаптированным для использования очков ночного видения, что позволяет выводить вертолеты на новый уровень боевого применения.

Главной задачей, которая ставится перед экипажами при пилотировании, является максимально скрытное перемещение к объектам условного противника на минимальных высотах.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2140980@egNews

----------


## Avia M

6 сентября 2017 г. Для транспортного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, завершилась приемка партии новых транспортных вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5-1.  Об этом сообщает Минобороны РФ.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 8 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолеты Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) РФ за прошедшую неделю девять раз вылетали на перехват воздушных судов, ведущих разведку у границ России, сообщает в пятницу официальная газета Минобороны РФ "Красная звезда".

Согласно инфографике, опубликованной изданием, у границ РФ воздушную разведку вели 30 летательных аппаратов, в том числе 17 - на западном стратегическом направлении, пять на юго-западном, пять на арктическом и 3 на восточном.

Нарушений воздушного пространства Российской Федерации допущено не было, сообщает сайт издание.

В инфографике также отмечается, что за последние две недели российские ВКС в Сирии совершили 1417 боевых вылетов и нанесли 2687 авиаударов по позициям террористов.

----------


## Djoker

*Соколы России в Бутурлиновке*











Ещё фото:
https://foxbat.livejournal.com/61912.html

----------


## алтын

а куда 11-й сап перебазировался? в Ахтубинск или в Морозовск?

----------


## OKA

"В сложных погодных условиях, в том числе и ночью пилоты отработали взлет и заход на посадку при низкой облачности и плохой видимости, учебные атаки по воздушным низкоскоростным и наземным целям, уничтожение командных пунктов, живой силы и военной техники условного противника, выполнили сложный пилотаж и боевое маневрирование на сверхмалых,  малых и средних высотах.

 Среди обязательных элементов боевых упражнений, которые отработали пилоты  - имитация воздушного боя и принуждение воздушного судна-нарушителя к посадке.

Главная задача тренировок состояла в поддержании у летчиков навыков пилотирования в различных условиях. Особое внимание было уделено отработке пилотирования в сложных метеоусловиях молодыми летчиками.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2141774@egNews

----------


## Pilot

КРАСНОДАР, 11 сентября. /ТАСС/. Члены приемной комиссии, созданной для отбора будущих летчиц в Краснодарское авиаучилище, провели первое заседание и встретились с абитуриентками. Об этом сообщил начальник Главного управления кадров Минобороны РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Горемыкин.

"Приемной комиссии, наверное, будет очень нелегко определить лучших из лучших. А ваше решение связать свою жизнь с летной профессией сродни подвигу", - сказал он, обращаясь к абитуриенткам. Желание поступить в летное училище изъявили 214 девушек со всей России, только 118 из них были допущены к отбору, и лишь 15 из них отберут по итогам всех испытаний.

В состав приемной комиссии, созданной специально для отбора будущих летчиц, вошли известные и заслуженные летчики, среди которых депутат Госдумы Герой Советского Союза Николай Антошкин, экс-главком ВВС Герой России Владимир Михайлов.

Горемыкин напомнил, что почетными членами приемной комиссии являются женщины-космонавты Валентина Терешкова и Светлана Савицкая. На завершающем этапе работы комиссии они пообщаются с отобранными абитуриентками.

Как сообщил секретарь приемной комиссии Александр Ракло, с сегодняшнего дня начинаются испытания для поступления девушек в Краснодарское авиаучилище. Три дня они будут проходить профессионально-психологический отбор, с 14 по 19 сентября запланировано прохождение врачебно-летной комиссии, где определят состояние здоровья и годность каждой претендентки к летной работе. 20 сентября все абитуриентки будут сдавать вступительные испытания по физической подготовке.

На 23-24 сентября запланировано заключительное заседание приемной комиссии, где определят, кого зачислят в авиаучилище.

----------


## Djoker

> *На Курилах оборудован новый полевой аэродром*
> 
> 
> 
> На одном из Курильских островов специалисты инженерно-аэродромных подразделений объединения ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа завершили оборудование нового полевого аэродрома.
> 
> Военнослужащими построена взлетно-посадочная полоса из 28 тысяч металлических плит, установлены маркировочные знаки полосы точного приземления, центра ВВП, дневные ориентиры и призмы для обозначения начала и конца полосы.
> 
> Кроме того, развернуты средства связи и радиотехнического обеспечения полетов, получено свидетельство о государственной регистрации и годности аэродрома к эксплуатации.


http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2125552@egNews

----------


## Panda-9

Речь о Матуа. И фото ну никак не оттуда.

----------


## Avia M

> Речь о Матуа. И фото ну никак не оттуда.


https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/78981

Новость от 5 сентября - Российская транспортная компания FESCO доставила на курильский остров Матуа оборудование и плиты для строительства аэродрома; инфраструктура для взлетно-посадочной полосы...
https://www.sakhalin.info/news/138300

Подозрительно быстро отрапортовали...

----------


## Panda-9

> Подозрительно быстро отрапортовали...


В новости от 5 сентября было сказано, что доставка плит была еще в июле.

----------


## Avia M

> В новости от 5 сентября было сказано, что доставка плит была еще в июле.


Я в курсе, читал (только не плит, а металлических пластин. Мы в своё время называли их "рулёжками"). Сути это не меняет. Возможно мои подозрения напрасны, построили быстро и качественно. Тогда честь и хвала.

----------


## AndyK

> Я в курсе, читал (только не плит, а металлических пластин. Мы в своё время называли их "рулёжками").


Да нет, именно металлические аэродромные плиты, К-1Д (может сейчас более современные модели используются, не знаю)

----------


## Avia M

> Да нет, именно металлические аэродромные плиты, К-1Д (может сейчас более современные модели используются, не знаю)


Согласен со всеми. Просто взял из текста...  



> Первый рейс мы выполнили в июле, мы благополучно доставили весь груз. Его было немного, металлические *пластины*, уложенные в связанные между собой пачки, которых было несколько тысяч. Это был основной груз, его всего около 1,5 тысячи тонн


С такими довелось "встречаться"...

----------


## Panda-9

> Возможно мои подозрения напрасны, построили быстро и качественно. Тогда честь и хвала.


На сколько я понял по форумным сообщениям сколько-то причастных к этому, строили не на пустом месте. Фактически восстанавливали заброшенное.

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи многофункциональных истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиационной части Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированной в Хабаровском крае, выполнили групповые летно-тактические задания в ночное время суток.

В ходе групповых ночных учебно-тренировочных полетов летчики на новых летательных аппаратах отработали вопросы аэронавигации, взлет, посадку на аэродром, полет по заданному маршруту в указанный район в парах.

С целью совершенствования навыков пилотирования экипажи Су-34 выполнили простой пилотаж на высотах до 4 км в ночное время.

В текущем году на вооружение бомбардировочной авиачасти поступило несколько истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34. Впервые они начали поступать в округ в 2016 году.."

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2142242@egNews


"Запад-2017" :

"В рамках совместного стратегического учения «Запад-2017» авиационные экипажи Воздушно-космических сил России выполнили полеты в качестве контрольных целей для проверки дежурных сил противовоздушной обороны Западного военного округа.

В воздух были подняты более 20 разнотипных самолетов и вертолетов Су-34, Су-35С, Ту-134, Ан-26, Ми-8 и Ка-52, которые имитировали полеты экипажей-нарушителей воздушного пространства в зоне ответственности подразделений ПВО ЗВО.

Воздушные суда должны были преодолеть зоны дежурства сил ПВО незамеченными для радиолокационных станций радиотехнических войск. Для этих целей экипажи ВКС осуществляли полеты на высотах от 50 до 10000 метров с различных направлений и на разных скоростях.

Большая часть полетов выполнялась с выключенными системами опознавания на предельно малых высотах, с огибанием рельефа местности, в плотных строевых порядках, с использованием радиопомех.

Полеты авиации осуществлялись в светлое и темное время суток и фиксировались самолетными и наземными средствами объективного контроля.

Боевые расчеты РТВ Западного военного округа отработали обнаружение воздушных целей, их классификацию и выдачу координат полета целей на командный пункт соединений ПВО.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...2142257@egNews

----------


## Nazar

В Шайковке разбился Ту-22М3 с Белой. Подробной информации пока нет, вроде очень прилично выкатился за пределы, восстановлению вряд-ли подлежит. Надеюсь все живы.
Борт RF-54233

----------


## AC

> В Шайковке разбился Ту-22М3 с Белой. Подробной информации пока нет, вроде очень прилично выкатился за пределы, восстановлению вряд-ли подлежит. Надеюсь все живы.
> Борт RF-54233


RF-*9*4233
Про "прилично" и "восстановлению вряд ли" некоторые подробности здесь -- в сегодняшних комментах под фото:
https://russianplanes.net/id215811

----------


## Nazar

У меня есть фотографии борта после посадки, в момент тушения. Там стойки в хлам, консоли в хлам, НЧК слева в хлам, фюзеляж в районе ВЗ переломлем...
Номер да, 94233. Просто с телефона не очень удобно смотреть было. Сейчас на компе вижу.

----------


## Djoker

> Ту-22М3 ВКС РФ б/н 20 "красный" RF-94233 сегодня в Шайковке выкатился со взлётной полосы, подломил стойки шасси и лёг на брюхо. Также серьёзно повреждена левая плоскость и хвостовая часть фюзеляжа. В связи с деформацией силового набора, самолёт будет списан. 
> Экипаж не пострадал.








https://www.facebook.com/groups/4840...0933492304653/

----------


## Fencer

В Воронеже сегодня впервые увидел небо новый самолет Ан-148, бортовой номер RA-61731, серийный номер 43-08, предназначенный для Министерства обороны России. Это одиннадцатый борт из 15 заказанных для Минобороны РФ.  https://vk.com/antonov_148

----------


## Djoker

> *Под Борисоглебском разбился учебно-боевой Як-130*
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 сен — РИА Новости. Учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 потерпел аварию вблизи аэродрома в Борисоглебске, сообщило Минобороны.
> 
> ЧП произошло во время учебно-тренировочного полета. Экипажу удалось увести самолет от близлежащих построек и благополучно катапультироваться.
> 
> "Оба пилота после приземления сразу вышли на связь, их жизни и здоровью ничего не угрожает. Для эвакуации пилотов в район аварии направлена поисково-спасательная группа", — сообщили в ведомстве.
> 
> В Минобороны добавили, что для расследования причины падения самолета на место происшествия направится комиссия по безопасности полетов Вооруженных сил, которая сейчас готовится вылететь с аэродрома Чкаловский.


https://ria.ru/incidents/20170916/1504908874.html

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall-112510789_366276

----------


## алтын



----------


## Pilot

Летают тут. Крутят пара на пару воздушный бой. вчера летали над полигоном Ружаны, сегодня и 20 над полигоном в Борисове

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«Системой наведения одного из вертолетов был совершен ошибочный захват цели. В результате попадания неуправляемой ракеты получил повреждения один из грузовых автомобилей без людей», — сообщили в пресс-службе ЗВО:
 

Видео:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Учения «Запад-2017», Республика Беларусь, полигон Борисовский:
 
 
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## AC

> Учения «Запад-2017», Республика Беларусь, полигон Борисовский...


+ еще парочку:

https://vsr.mil.by/2017/09/20/v-belo...he-alligatory/

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил и Западного военного округа, участвовавшие в совместном стратегическом учении «Запад-2017», приступили к перелету с оперативных аэродромов в пункты постоянной дислокации.

Самолеты Су-35С, Су-30СМ, Су-24М, Су-34, Су-25, МиГ-31БМ, МиГ-29СМТ, вертолеты Ми-28Н, Ми-35, Ми-8, Ка-52, задействованные в различных эпизодах учения, в том числе и проводимых на территории Республики Беларусь, в течение двух дней будут прибывать на аэродромы постоянного базирования.

В ходе учения экипажи ВКС и ЗВО, несмотря на сложные погодные условия, выполнили практически весь спектр задач по предназначению, включая высадку тактического десанта, авиационную поддержку действий наземной группировки войск, перехват воздушных целей, нанесение авиационных ударов по наземным целям и другие.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2142995@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> «Системой наведения одного из вертолетов был совершен ошибочный захват цели. В результате попадания неуправляемой ракеты получил повреждения один из грузовых автомобилей без людей», — сообщили в пресс-службе ЗВО:
>  
> 
> Видео:


Источник Ка-52 в боевом строю Часть 3

----------


## Pilot

Главнокомандующим Воздушно-космическими силами вместо Виктора Бондарева, который уходит в Совет Федерации, станет командующий российской группировкой войск в Сирии генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин.

Об этом сообщили РИА Новости два источника в российском военном ведомстве.

Источник: Источник в Минобороны назвал имя нового командующего ВКС РФ | Русская весна

----------


## Pilot

КРАСНОДАР, 23 сентября. /ТАСС/. Первые девушки-курсанты зачислены в Краснодарское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков. Курсантками стали 15 представительниц 11 регионов от Калининграда до Иркутской области. Еще 14 абитуриенток зачислены в резерв, передает корр. ТАСС с итогового заседания приемной комиссии, состоявшегося в субботу.

Как сообщил ранее министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу, с 1 октября этого года в Краснодарском авиаучилище начнут обучение 15 девушек.

"Мы, наверное, отобрали лучших из лучших. Конкурс - один-два балла разрыв, физподготовка почти у всех 100 баллов, первая-вторая группа профпригодности. Почти все девушки выбирают истребители, хотя многие из них миниатюрные, хрупкие", - сообщил журналистам начальник Главного управления кадров Минобороны РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Горемыкин.

Экс-главком ВВС, Герой России Владимир Михайлов добавил, что было очень жаль отказывать девушкам в поступлении. "У девушек есть все шансы попасть в пилоты истребителей... Самолет не признает никаких авторитетов, девушкам надо только учиться и соблюдать летный закон. Сейчас Су-35 настолько прост, что нужно только точно отработать с автоматикой, и все будет хорошо", - отметил он.

Летчик-космонавт Елена Серова, входящая в состав мандатной комиссии, отметила, что девушкам предстоит тяжелый путь и в плане физической подготовки, и в освоении технических дисциплин. "Небо надо полюбить, но этот совет девочкам не нужен. Они не всегда могут объяснить, почему, но они все влюблены в небо. <...> Я уверена, что они справятся", - сказала Серова журналистам.

От министра обороны девушкам вручили погоны и поздравительный адрес, их родителям отправят специальные телеграммы. А юноши-курсанты летного училища подарили букеты и тем, кто зачислен в училище, и тем, кто зачислен в резерв. "Вы должны освоить сложную профессию военного летчика. Вы должны доказать, что Россия и девушки способны на подвиги", - подчеркнул Горемыкин, обращаясь к абитуриенткам.



Самая старшая



Одной из поступивших стала Екатерина Пчела из города Энгельс Саратовской области. Она имеет 150 часов налета. В этом году она закончила училище гражданской авиации и получила свидетельство коммерческого пилота, но с детства мечтала быть именно военным летчиком. Через неделю ей исполнится 22 года - она самая старшая из поступивших девушек.

У нее нет спортивных разрядов, она бегала каждый день, чтобы сдать экзамен по физподготовке, специально для поступления пересдала ЕГЭ.

"Я хочу летать на истребителях - например, Су-35. Здесь я уже пробовала летать на тренажере на Як-130, выполнять с инструктором фигуры высшего пилотажа", - рассказала девушка корр. ТАСС.

На вопрос Горемыкина, кем она хочет стать, девушка пошутила: "Пилотом. А потом командиром дивизии и главкомом ВВС".

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Одной из поступивших стала Екатерина Пчела из города Энгельс Саратовской области.


Ещё б она не поступила. С таким-то батей...

----------


## Антон

> Ещё б она не поступила. С таким-то батей...


Кто у неё батя?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Кто у неё батя?


Ну я вряд ли ошибусь, если скажу, что это командир Энгельсской авиабазы гвардии полковник Олег Пчела.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Главнокомандующим Воздушно-космическими силами вместо Виктора Бондарева, который уходит в Совет Федерации, станет командующий российской группировкой войск в Сирии генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин.


Ну чёт хз. Желтяк какой-то, имхо. Сухопутного генерала на такую должность...

----------


## cemichael

> Ну чёт хз. Желтяк какой-то, имхо. Сухопутного генерала на такую должность...


Ну ведь непосредственно ВВС рулит замглавкома ВКС - летчик Юдин А.В.
Хоть он по ТВ и не выступает, но силами командует в полный рост.

----------


## Avia M

> Главнокомандующим Воздушно-космическими силами вместо Виктора Бондарева, который уходит в Совет Федерации, станет командующий российской группировкой войск в Сирии генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин.



МОСКВА, 25 сентября. /ТАСС/. Временно исполняющим обязанности главкома Воздушно-космических сил назначен начальник главного штаба - первый заместитель главнокомандующего генерал-летенант Павел Кураченко, сообщил ТАСС источник в военном ведомстве.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: врио главкома ВКС назначен генерал-лейтенант Павел Кураченко - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ну ведь непосредственно ВВС рулит замглавкома ВКС - летчик Юдин А.В.
> Хоть он по ТВ и не выступает, но силами командует в полный рост.


Да это как бы понятно.
Но был бы Суровикин хоть ПВОшник, хоть зенитчик... Так нет же.

----------


## OKA

"В Липецком авиационном центре Воздушно-космических сил началось летно-тактическое учение с бомбардировочной и истребительной эскадрильями.

Во время полетов экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М и Су-34 под прикрытием многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С уничтожат ракетным и бомбовым вооружением наземные объекты условного противника, обозначающие укрепления, заграждения, бронированную и автомобильную технику. При выполнении боевого применения экипажи используют специализированную вычислительную подсистему СВП-24, позволяющую в режиме реального времени путем целеуказаний уничтожать наземные цели с высокой точностью.

Помимо этого, летчики Су-24М и Су-34 отработают преодоление системы противовоздушной обороны, а летный состав Су-35С — воздушные бои с истребителями МиГ-29, имитировавшими авиацию условного противника.

После посадки самолетов на аэродром базирования будет проведена тренировка инженерно-технического и летного состава по дезактивации авиационной техники с применением индивидуальных средств химической защиты.

Всего в полетах на боевое применение примут участие более 10 экипажей истребительной и бомбардировочной авиации ВКС.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2143479@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/4840...0933492304653/


"Про выкатывание Ту-22м3 в Шайковке.
Экипаж выполнял взлет с полной заправкой. На разбеге, перед отрывом от ВПП, командир экипажа определил что прибор скорости не показывает значение скорости - принял как отказ прибора КУС-2500. Другие системы самолёта и двигатели работали исправно. КЭ принял решение на прекращение взлета и прекратил взлет. Применил торможение. Выкатился за пределы ВПП на 880 м. (120 м до ДПРМ). В процессе выкатывание из за неровности грунта, подломилась левая стойка шасси, самолёт лег на левое полккрыло, потом подломились передняя и правая стойки. Самолет получил значительные повреждения. Будет скорее квалифицирована как авария." Национальные особенности отечественной авиации - Страница 19 - Летное поле

----------


## KAV

> "Про выкатывание Ту-22м3 в Шайковке.
> Выкатился за пределы ВПП на 880 м. (120 м до ДПРМ).


Все-таки, наверное БПРМ. Ибо ДПРМ по "классике" в четырех "плюс/минус" километрах от торца ВПП находится.

----------


## stream

БПРМ, Шайковка

----------


## Fencer

> "Про выкатывание Ту-22м3 в Шайковке.
> Экипаж выполнял взлет с полной заправкой. На разбеге, перед отрывом от ВПП, командир экипажа определил что прибор скорости не показывает значение скорости - принял как отказ прибора КУС-2500. Другие системы самолёта и двигатели работали исправно. КЭ принял решение на прекращение взлета и прекратил взлет. Применил торможение. Выкатился за пределы ВПП на 880 м. (120 м до ДПРМ). В процессе выкатывание из за неровности грунта, подломилась левая стойка шасси, самолёт лег на левое полккрыло, потом подломились передняя и правая стойки. Самолет получил значительные повреждения. Будет скорее квалифицирована как авария." Национальные особенности отечественной авиации - Страница 19 - Летное поле


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzFw...ature=youtu.be

----------


## OKA

"Летчики истребительной эскадрильи авиабазы морской авиации Балтийского флота в Калининградской области отработали технику группового пилотирования и элементы воздушного боя на самолетах Су-27.  

Пилоты выполнили элементы сложного пилотажа и учебные задачи по перехвату скоростных целей. 

 В частности, по замыслу тренировки, экипажи истребителей Су-27, заняв указанный район поиска, обнаружили цель и отработали действия по принудительной посадке самолёта условного противника на аэродром. 

В то же время экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ морской авиации флота отработали условное нанесение ударов авиационными средствами поражения по надводным и наземным целям в морских и сухопутных полигонах флота.

В общей сложности в тренировках было задействовано более десяти самолетов морской авиации Балтийского флота.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округ"

Летчики Балтийского флота отработали перехват воздушных целей и нанесение удара по объектам условного противника : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Сегодня Военную присягу приняли 16 девушек, впервые поступивших в Краснодарское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков. Всего в текущем году в высшие учебные заведения Воздушно-космических сил поступило более 100 девушек.

Помимо Краснодарского училища они будут проходить обучение в Военно-космической академии им. А.Ф.Можайского и Военной академии воздушно-космической обороны им. Г.К.Жукова.

Подготовка девушек проходит по специальностям: военная картография, метеорология специального назначения, эксплуатации автоматизированных систем управления, эксплуатация летательных аппаратов.

Срок обучения составляет 5 лет, при этом, стоит отметить, адаптационный период к военной службе у девушек-курсантов проходит значительно легче, чем у курсантов мужского пола.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

В высшие военные учебные заведения ВКС России поступило более 100 девушек : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"...Срок обучения составляет 5 лет, при этом, стоит отметить, адаптационный период к военной службе у девушек-курсантов проходит значительно легче, чем у курсантов мужского пола..."  

Эээ, кхм,  :Biggrin:   Это как? )) Это о чём? )) 

Резко все бросили бухать?  :Biggrin:  Шютка, киргуду))

----------


## FlankeRMan69

А чё им не адаптироваться?Номера как в отеле,на руках носят,в попу целуют.Форму выдали,вон какую.Старший курс полы моет в комнатах,убирается.Красота  ....А по ящику напевали,что должны быть равные условия "у нас" как и у парней.Дебилизм на дебилизме,Суровикин,женщин  ы в училище,когда уже это закончится...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Суровикин,женщины в училище,когда уже это закончится...


Неистово плюсую!

----------


## Avia M

> Неистово плюсую!


Вы "неистовствуете" из-за разницы полов (которые то ли моют, то ли нет :Confused: )? Так явный перевес в пользу мужчин.
Кому плохо от того, что возможно хотя бы одна из них продолжит славные традиции, например Светланы Савицкой?




> На верность стране сегодня присягнули *509* первокурсников, в том числе — курсанты из Республики Крым, Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга, Удмуртской Республики, Республики Ингушетия, Амурской области, других регионов страны. Через несколько дней в училище впервые в его послевоенной истории начнётся набор девушек. Будут выбраны *15* из более 150 желающих.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Вы "неистовствуете" из-за разницы полов (которые то ли моют, то ли нет)?


Я неистовствую из-за Суровикина. А что до девчонок - ну пускай. Посмотрим, что получится.

----------


## Казанец

Не-не, вы не говорите. Девчонки подтягиваются, вовсю подтягиваются, во всех областях. Лет тридцать назад, когда я ещё сам выходил на сцену, так *во всем мире* могли играть, ну...*мужиков* десять наверное: Блэкмор, Шенкер (старший), Мальмстин, естественно, само-собой Хау, Ван Хален, ну... Сантана, если недельку потренируется, ну и ещё человек пять может быть, которых не помню или просто не знаю. У нас в стране тогда ещё никто так не мог, ни Зинчук, ни Ситковецкий, а девки так вообще от шестиструнки шарахались. Клавишные - пожалуйста, бас, барабаны, ну и попеть конечно, а соло - ни в какую, только побренчать. А сейчас... посмотрите что латышка творит:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twh6POODQK4
И главное, лет-то ей сколько?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Не-не, вы не говорите. Девчонки подтягиваются, вовсю подтягиваются, во всех областях. Лет тридцать назад, когда я ещё сам выходил на сцену, так *во всем мире* могли играть, ну...*мужиков* десять наверное. Блэкмор, Шенкер (старший), Мальмстин, естественно, само-собой Хау, Ван Хален, ну... Сантана, если недельку потренируется, ну и ещё человек пять может быть, которых не помню или просто не знаю. У нас в стране тогда ещё никто так не мог, ни Зинчук, ни Ситковецкий, а девки так вообще от шестиструнки шарахались. Клавишные - пожалуйста, бас, барабаны, ну и попеть конечно, а соло - ни в какую, только побренчать. А сейчас... посмотрите что латышка творит:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twh6POODQK4
> И главное, лет-то ей сколько?


Ну знаете, какой-то весьма сомнительный аргумент.

----------


## Казанец

Это не аргумент, а просто общее поверхностное впечатление, сугубо субъективное и на очень частном примере. Но у-целом девчонки подтягиваются. И в политике столько женщин-руководителей ещё никогда не было. Так что в самых разных областях подтягиваются и во всём мире.

----------


## Avia M

> *во всем мире* могли играть, ну...*мужиков* десять наверное



https://vk.com/club5670162

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Не те времена,продолжать традиции...Всё больше армия превращается,в шоу.Я уверен из этой затеи получится один шлак.Ну это моё мнение,его я не навязываю.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Господа, Вы Свету Капанину вспомните, такие чудеса в небе творит! Да еще и с постоянной улыбкой на лице, не смотря ни на какие перегрузки!

----------


## OKA

> Это не аргумент, а просто общее поверхностное впечатление, сугубо субъективное и на очень частном примере. Но у-целом девчонки подтягиваются. И в политике столько женщин-руководителей ещё никогда не было. Так что в самых разных областях подтягиваются и во всём мире.


Офф.

Хватило одной симпатичной депутатши))




> Господа, Вы Свету Капанину вспомните, такие чудеса в небе творит! Да еще и с постоянной улыбкой на лице, не смотря ни на какие перегрузки!


Она уникальна в своём роде)) 
Светлана Капанина — абсолютная чемпионка Мира по высшему пилотажу

Речь не идёт о недопуске барышень в авиацию. Речь шла о длительной полноценной службе в  истребительной авиации. В послевоенной истории отечественных ВВС примеров нет.

Вот такое мнение, например :

http://blog.airforce.ru/blogs/6771-y...neponyatlivyh/

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ штурмового авиаполка Южного военного округа в ходе плановых летно-тактических занятий уничтожили крупную базу условных незаконных вооруженных формирований (НВФ) на полигоне в Ставропольском крае.

По замыслу учения, на территории данного региона в лесном массиве горной местности условными террористами был оборудован тренировочный лагерь для подготовки 20 диверсионно-разведывательных групп по 10 человек в каждой.

Используя координаты целей, полученных самолетами-разведчиками, штурмовики Су-25СМ совершили несколько боевых вылетов с пуском управляемых ракет и сбросом корректируемых авиабомб, уничтожив при этом объекты условной базы боевиков, в том числе 5 крупных схронов с оружием и боеприпасами, а также самих «диверсантов».

Также летные экипажи отработали действия при отказе авиационной техники, уклонении от атак истребительной авиации противника в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...2144330@egNews

----------


## KAV

> Не те времена,продолжать традиции...Всё больше армия превращается,в шоу.Я уверен из этой затеи получится один шлак.Ну это моё мнение,его я не навязываю.


А Вы у ребят спросите, кто в МЧС служил в "прежние времена"... они сразу сказали... "...ну, все, скоро в армии шоу начнется, PR-компании, видеоконференции, игры и т.п...."

----------


## KAV

> Господа, Вы Свету Капанину вспомните


Она не военный летчик.
И ее командиру не надо учитывать, при планировании ее в летную смену, начались у нее "эти дни" или нет... или решать, куда ее поселить при перебазировании на чужой аэродром, если кроме кубрика в казарме под жилье ничего не выделили и тому подобные вещи...
Никто ведь в здравом уме не сомневается, что девушка сможет пилотировать современный боевой самолет, вопрос то совсем в другой плоскости лежит...

----------


## алтын

> Пара истребителей Су-35С войдут в боевой состав эскадрильи авиационного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированного в Карелии. Об этом сообщил временно исполняющий обязанности командира смешанной авиационной дивизии ЗВО полковник Роман Костенюк.
> 
> «В настоящее время летный и технический состав прибыл на авиационный завод в Комсомольске-на-Амуре для проверки двигателей, основных систем и подготовки к перелету, – сказал полковник Роман Костенюк. – Новейшие истребители пополнят парк боевых машин эскадрильи на аэродроме Бесовец, и в ближайшее время летчики приступят к первым учебно-тренировочным полетам».


Самолеты Су-35С войдут в боевой состав истребительного полка ЗВО в Карелии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

159 иап полностью на Су-35С хотят перевести?

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 4 окт — РИА Новости. Воздушно-космические силы РФ в рамках Гособоронзаказа-2017 получат два самых грузоподъемных в мире вертолета Ми-26, 

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20171004/1506176220.html

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае летчики ВВО в рамках учений выполнят дозаправку в воздухе https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2017/10/5/176030/

----------


## Flanker B

> Самолеты Су-35С войдут в боевой состав истребительного полка ЗВО в Карелии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
> 
> 159 иап полностью на Су-35С хотят перевести?


к этому идет

----------


## Flanker B

> А Вы у ребят спросите, кто в МЧС служил в "прежние времена"... они сразу сказали... "...ну, все, скоро в армии шоу начнется, PR-компании, видеоконференции, игры и т.п...."


мне еще рассказывали, что в кабинетах ЕГО портреты дротиками расстреливали

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Ещё про учения :

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/201710...4.html?relap=1

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Аэродром Степь, 8 октября 2017 г.
> Не полетят отсюда самолеты ни в 2017 ни в 2018 году, позапрошлый год я хоть по рулежным дорожкам ездил, а теперь и плиты убрали, к ВПП проехать не смог, лужи глубокие, грязь. Строителей нет, возле вагончиков техники нет почти.


























https://aviaforum.ru/threads/aehrodr...6#post-2108475

----------


## Гравилётчик

А если вдуматься, нужна ли она вообще, эта Степь? Домна вполне справляется пока.

----------


## AndyK

> А если вдуматься, нужна ли она вообще, эта Степь? Домна вполне справляется пока.


Расстояние до китайской границы в 2 р короче нежели от Домны.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Расстояние до китайской границы в 2 р короче нежели от Домны.


Ну тогда почему не восстанавливать Чиндант возле Борзи? Там-то вообще рукой подать.

----------


## AndyK

> Ну тогда почему не восстанавливать Чиндант возле Борзи? Там-то вообще рукой подать.


Рукой то рукой, но... 189 гв. бап в Борзе был расформирован, ЕМНИП, в 1998 г., а "грачи" из Степи ушли в 2010 г.

----------


## Pilot

Петропавловск-Камчатский. 9 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - ДАЛЬНИЙ ВОСТОК - Пара новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С авиационного полка Восточного военного округа отработала задачи по сопровождению дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 в рамках учений дальней авиации.

"Полет, длившийся более трех часов, проходил над территорией Камчатского края и акваторией Берингова моря", - сообщает в понедельник пресс-служба Восточного военного округа

После выполнения учебно-боевых задач самолеты произвели успешную посадку на аэродроме Елизово.

"Экипажи истребителей Су-35С перебазируют самолеты в пункт постоянной дислокации в Хабаровском крае, им предстоит совершить перелет на расстояние около 1,5 тысяч километров", - отмечает пресс-служба.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> В Хабаровском крае летчики ВВО в рамках учений выполнят дозаправку в воздухе https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2017/10/5/176030/


В Хабаровском крае летчики ВВО приступили к дозаправке в воздухе http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2145343@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Летчики авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи» на самолетах Су-30СМ перехватили воздушную цель в ходе летно-тактического учения.
Роль условного противника выполнял экипаж истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31БМ, который вылетел с аэродрома в Нижегородской области и приближался к зоне ответственности дежурных сил противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) на большой скорости и высоте свыше 10 тысяч метров не отвечая на запросы диспетчерских служб.
Пара экипажей пилотажной группы из состава дежурного звена выполнила взлет по команде «Воздух» из подмосковной Кубинки и отработала перехват цели и ее условное уничтожение.

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2145795@egNews

----------


## Djoker

Вот такая короткая заметка на сайте МО:




> *Первые поставки учебно-тренировочных самолетов СР-10 запланированы в 2018 году*
> 
> Поставки учебно-тренировочного самолета СР-10 запланированы в течении 2018 года.  
> 
> СР-10 - это небольшая реактивная машина, предназначенная для первичной летной подготовки курсантов летных училищ. При весе чуть более 3 т двухместный самолет развивает скорость до 800 км/ч. Машина способна подниматься на высоту 11 тыс. метров. Особенностью СР-10 являются крылья с обратной стреловидностью - их угол направлен не к носу машины, а к хвосту. Новая машина заменит в ВКС РФ парк устаревших  учебно-тренировочных самолетов L-39.
> 
> Впервые опытный образец СР-10 был продемонстрирован в августе на международном военно-техническом форуме "Армия-2017"


http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2146206@egNews

----------


## алтын

> Экипажи самолётов МиГ-31 авиаполка объединения ВВС и ПВО Северного флота отработали перехват и уничтожение воздушных целей в дневное и ночное время.
> 
> Летчики успешно отработали все полученные навыки в рамках контрольных проверок боевой подготовки за летний период обучения. В ходе учения было выполнено несколько лётных смен. Задачи перехвата воздушных целей успешно отработали 8 экипажей МиГ-31. Истребители работали в небе парами.
> 
> Все происходило над морскими полигонами Северного флота. Цели, то есть предназначенные для уничтожения бомбы, обеспечивали лётчики бомбардировщиков Су-24. Они имитировали нападения условного противника, сбрасывая учебные бомбы, которые истребители уничтожали ракетами класса «воздух-воздух».


Истребители Северного флота провели локальные учения | Новости | Пятый канал

----------


## алтын

Андреевский флаг на борту МиГ-31 98-го авиаполка 45-й армии ВКС что означает? Со старых времён остался?

----------


## Pilot

так на киле МА ВМФ РОССИИ просматривается ;)

----------


## KAV

> так на киле МА ВМФ РОССИИ просматривается ;)


Похоже, что просматривается только на машинах, принимавших участие в параде ко Дню ВМФ в Питере. На остальных и андреевского флага нет и надпись ВВС России. Впрочем, флаг и надпись МА ВМФ России сделали в Громово, аккурат незадолго до парада.

----------


## AndyK

> Андреевский флаг на борту МиГ-31 98-го авиаполка 45-й армии ВКС что означает? Со старых времён остался?


Принадлежность к морской авиации. ВКС тут при чем? Насколько я помню 45 А ВВС и ПВО входит в состав Северного флота.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 16 октября. /ТАСС/. Компания "Сухой" передала российским Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
«Сухой» передал ВКС России партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## алтын

> Принадлежность к морской авиации. ВКС тут при чем? Насколько я помню 45 А ВВС и ПВО входит в состав Северного флота.


45-я армия входит в состав ВКС

----------


## AndyK

> 45-я армия входит в состав ВКС


Да ладно? С каких это пор? На вскидку пару ссылок В составе Северного флота сформирована 45-я армия ВВС и ПВО - bmpd В небе Заполярья – профессионалы

Плюс в инфе по ссылке, которую сами же привели, что там говорится?  



> Экипажи самолётов МиГ-31 авиаполка объединения ВВС и ПВО *Северного флота* отработали..

----------


## OKA

"Построен первый самолет Ту-214ПУ-СБУС для Министерства обороны России 

Как сообщают споттеры, 14 октября 2017 года в Казани состоялся первый полет первого построенного на Казанском авиационном заводе имени С.П. Горбунова (филиале ПАО «Туполев») для Министерства обороны России самолета специального назначения-пункта управления Ту-214ПУ-СБУС (серийный номер 529, регистрационный номер RA-64529). Самолет еще неокрашен, и неясно, полностью ли он оснащен специальным оборудованием.



Первый построенный на Казанском авиационном заводе имени С.П. Горбунова (филиале ПАО «Туполев») для Министерства обороны России самолет специального назначения-пункт управления Ту-214ПУ-СБУС (серийный номер 529, регистрационный номер RA-64529). Казань, 18.10.2017 (с)  Дмитрий Ромашко / russianplanes.net 
https://russianplanes.net/regs/RA-64529

Напомним, что в ноябре 2015 года ПАО «Туполев» в информационных сообщениях о решениях Совета директоров опубликовало данные о заключении контракта на строительство двух самолетов Ту-214ПУ-СБУС с ПАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация». Конечным заказчиком выступал неназванный государственный заказчик, которым, как тогда же стало известно, являлось Министерство обороны Российской Федерации. Стоимость контракта составила 5,665 млрд рублей, срок исполнения обязательств по сделке был установлен до 31 декабря 2017 года.

Строительство двух самолетов Ту-214ПУ-СБУС с серийными номерами 529 и 530 было также подтверждено в материалах закупок ПАО «Туполев». Согласно этим материалам, самолеты Ту-214ПУ-СБУС  должны быть оборудованны специальным бортовым узлом связи СБУС-214."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2900492.html

----------


## Fencer

> МОСКВА, 16 октября. /ТАСС/. Компания "Сухой" передала российским Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> «Сухой» передал ВКС России партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


Источники
https://russianplanes.net/id219938
https://russianplanes.net/id219975

----------


## Avia M

> "Построен первый самолет Ту-214ПУ-СБУС для Министерства обороны России


Над столицей Татарстана совершил первый полет самолет Ту-214ПУ-СБУС, построенный для нужд Министерства обороны РФ. 

https://iz.ru/660102/2017-10-18/perv...-minoborony-rf

----------


## Avia M

> «Системой наведения одного из вертолетов был совершен ошибочный захват цели. В результате попадания неуправляемой ракеты получил повреждения один из грузовых автомобилей без людей»



Решение об изменениях в конструкции Ка-52 после случайного выстрела  на учениях примет Министерство обороны. Об этом сообщает радио «Говорит Москва».

В настоящее время идёт расследование инцидента со стрельбой из ракетного вооружения. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе холдинга «Вертолёты России». Там отметили, что прежде всего, необходимо дождаться результатов, на основании которых министерство обороны будет решать, вносить ли изменения в конструкторскую документацию вертолёта.

----------


## AMCXXL

ЦАМТО / Новости / Модернизированные МиГ-31БМ поступили по гособоронзаказу в Центральный военный округ

_Модернизированные МиГ-31БМ поступили по гособоронзаказу в Центральный военный округ
ЦАМТО, 19 октября. Два истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31БМ поступили по гособоронзаказу на вооружение 14-й армии ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа.
Самолеты прошли модернизацию на авиапредприятии в Тверской области и пополнили парк авиаполка, дислоцированного в Красноярском крае.
_

----------


## OKA

"Российские истребители 4 раза за неделю выходили на перехват для предотвращения нарушения воздушного пространства РФ, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.
       "4 вылета на перехват выполнено дежурными силами ПВО. Нарушений воздушного пространства РФ не допущено",- говорится в инфографике российского военного ведомства, размещенной в газете "Красная Звезда".
       Минобороны РФ сообщает, в ходе прошедшей недели разведку у границ РФ вели 16 летательных аппаратов и два корабля. Особая активность отмечена на западном стратегическом направлении."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=464680



Вооруженные силы Российской Федерации за неделю

----------


## алтын

> Источники
> https://russianplanes.net/id219938
> https://russianplanes.net/id219975




*30*



*31*





https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...01122-zjwj.htm

----------


## алтын

я правильно понимаю , что Су-24М из Хурбы теперь в Варфоломеевке базируются? Как когда-то Су-24М из Морозовска  в Мариновку перелетели.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> я правильно понимаю , что Су-24М из Хурбы теперь в Варфоломеевке базируются? Как когда-то Су-24М из Морозовска  в Мариновку перелетели.


Может быть. Но часть хурбинских машин осела немножко в другом месте.

----------


## алтын

> Может быть. Но часть хурбинских машин осела немножко в другом месте.


Шагол резиновый?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## алтын

Ёжики в тумане

----------


## алтын



----------


## Гравилётчик

> Шагол резиновый?


Ну и с чего Вы взяли, что речь про Шагол?  :Eek:

----------


## OKA

"Посадку под большим углом и на сверхкороткой дистанции показали в среду 20 самолетов Ил-76 на аэродроме в Ульяновске. Как рассказал командующий военно-транспортной авиацией (ВТА) России генерал-лейтенант Владимир Бенедиктов, этот сложнейший прием получил у летчиков-транспортников название "афганский заход".
"Экипажи двух полков ВТА совершили посадку в едином транспортном порядке на сокращенных интервалах с максимальным градиентом (углом) снижения. Так называемый афганский заход был разработан в годы (войны в - прим. ТАСС) Афганистане и успешно применялся для исключения поражения самолета с земли средствами ПВО противника", - сказал Бенедиктов.
"Афганский заход" требует от летчика настоящего мастерства и максимальной сосредоточенности, отметил командующий. Самолет весом около 190 тонн снижается на переделе своих возможностей, с большим креном. Бенедиктов указал, что такие полеты должны выполняться в ясную погоду, но в среду, несмотря на облачность, экипажи успешно справились с поставленной задачей.
"Это одна из наиболее интенсивных методик выполнения взлета и посадки. В ходе учений есть определенные замечания, но могу ответственно сказать, что ВТА сегодня "на крыле". Наиболее отрадно, что в экипажах молодые летчики, которые полноценно летают вместе с опытными пилотами", - подчеркнул Бенедиктов.

Он отметил, что посадка самолетов в Ульяновске выполнялась без предварительной подготовки. По его словам, на этом аэродроме еще не производились такие интенсивные посадки."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Двадцать самолетов Ил-76 показали «афганские заходы» над Ульяновском - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


"Смешанный авиационный полк Военно-транспортной авиации (ВТА) будет сформирован в Ульяновске до конца года. Об этом журналистам рассказал командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант Владимир Бенедиктов.
"До конца этого года здесь, на ульяновской земле, мы планируем завершить формирование военно-транспортного авиационного полка", - сказал он.
Авиаполк будет укомплектован самолетами Ан-2 и Ил-76, в том числе новой версией Ил-76МД-90А, построенными на заводе "Авиастар" в Ульяновске.
"В перспективе в полку будут и Ан-124", - добавил Бенедиктов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Ульяновске до конца года сформируют полк Военно-транспортной авиации - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## алтын

> Самолёты могут вернуться на Балтимор в 2018 году до завершения реконструкции
> 
> Аэродром был закрыт на реконструкцию 4 года назад.
> 
> Похоже, всё-таки готовим беруши. Самолёты могут вернуться на Балтимор уже в следующем году – ещё до полного завершения реконструкции. Работы планируют возобновить весной 2018 года.
> 
> Напомним, аэродром был закрыт 4 года назад. Строительство там началось со взлётки и создания мест для стоянки воздушных судов. После объект был фактически заморожен, сроки завершения реконструкции неоднократно откладывались. Последняя дата, которую называли, 2017 год. Но приступить к работам здесь так и не смогли, в том числе из-за нехватки финансирования.
> 
> Теперь, говорят в главном командовании ВКС, предстоит заново определить стоимость работ, после объявлять конкурс и заключать контракт. Не отрицают, следующий год – это всё же оптимистичный вариант. Фактически реконструкция здесь ещё на начальном этапе.
> ...


Реконструкция аэродрома Балтимор 2017 – Новости Воронежа и Воронежской области – Вести-Воронеж

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Экипажи вертолётов Ми-35М полка армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Ставропольском крае, отработали перекрёстную смену позиций и резкую смену направлений при ведении воздушного боя на высоте до 200 метров.

Лётчики на допустимых высотах выполнили действия по ведению ближнего воздушного боя с выполнением сложных фигур пилотажа для проведения повторной атаки условного противника или выхода из условного боя. Лётчики в ходе выполнения полетов освоили боевой и форсированный развороты, поворот и разворот «на горке», пикирование с различными углами тангажа.

В ходе полётов экипажи вертолётов Ми-35М в составе звена также отработали зависание над землёй и вертикальную посадку на минимальной дистанции между вертолётами.

Отработка фигур высшего пилотажа на вертолёте позволяет экипажу в полной мере освоить авиатехнику, получить навыки ведения воздушного боя, а также лучше ориентироваться по приборам вертолёта.

К полётам было привлечено более 50 военнослужащих и 10 вертолётов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

В Ставропольском крае экипажи Ми-35М авиаполка ЮВО отработали элементы высшего пилотажа при ведении встречного боя на предельно малой высоте : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Экипажи ударных вертолетов Западного военного округа выполнят полеты на предельно малых высотах

В Западном военном округе экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» и Ми-35 «Крокодил», которые базируются в Ленинградской области, приступили к отработке элементов простого и сложного пилотирования в диапазоне высот от 5 до 500 метров над землей в сложных метеорологических условиях в дневное и ночное время суток.

В ходе специальной подготовки пилоты совершенствуют навыки обнаружения и распознавания различных объектов, подвижных и неподвижных наземных целей, бронетехники, вертолетов и низколетящих малоскоростных самолётов условного противника.

Также в ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов на предельно малых высотах военные летчики отработают действия по скрытному перемещению в обход средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника с учетом особенностей рельефа местности.

К выполнению учебно-тренировочных полетов допущены летчики 1-го и 2-го класса с общим налетом около 500 часов.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2148542@egNews

----------


## Avia M

"Русские Витязи". Визит в Дубай...

2017 Aircraft list | DUBAI AIRSHOW 2017

----------


## Avia M

"Хибина"...

В Астраханской области в ходе планового учения экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиачасти Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированной в Воронежской области, отработали применение комплекса радиоэлектронного подавления «Хибина».
Военные летчики выполнили перелет на расстояние более тысячи километров на незнакомые территории полигона Капустин Яр.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...2f2ce17997298c

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Сегодня исполняется 69 лет армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил

В нынешнем году с подразделениями армейской авиации проведено более 100 летно-тактических учений различного уровня, экипажи армейской авиации приняли участие практически во всех учениях Сухопутных и Воздушно-десантных войск, в том числе в международных – «Нерушимое братство - 2017», «БАРС-2017», «Индра-2017».

Общий налет в армейской авиации ВКС по итогам года составляет более 40 тысяч часов, в том числе более 8 тысяч часов ночью. Совершено более 4 тысяч вылетов на полигон с практическим бомбометанием, пусками ракет, стрельбой из авиационной пушки.

План боевой подготовки выполнен в полном объеме. По сравнению с прошлым учебным годом интенсивность боевой подготовки увеличилась в среднем на 10%.

«Уже второй год подряд новая авиационная техники поступает в войска опережающими темпами и на сегодня 75% воинских частей армейской авиации полностью оснащены новыми образцами авиационной техники, в остальных частях – модернизированные образцы техники» – заявил начальник отдела боевой подготовки армейской авиации ВКС генерал-майор Олег Чесноков.

28 октября 1948 года была сформирована первая авиационная эскадрилья, оснащенная вертолетами. Она положила начало армейской авиации как отдельному роду авиации ВВС.

За более чем полувековую историю армейской авиации ее экипажи выполняли задачи во многих «горячих точках» как на территории России, так и за пределами нашего государства.

Сегодня на вооружении армейской авиации ВКС находятся одни из лучших в мире вертолеты, такие как Ка-52 «Аллигатор», Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ми-35М, Ми-26, Ми-8 и его современные модификации, а также учебные вертолеты «Ансат-У» и Ка-226.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Сегодня исполняется 69 лет армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации





> "Хибина"...
> 
> В Астраханской области в ходе планового учения экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиачасти Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированной в Воронежской области, отработали применение комплекса радиоэлектронного подавления «Хибина». ..


"Хибина"- мощная машина  :Biggrin:

----------


## алтын

> Экипажи бомбардировщиков СУ-34 Западного военного округа отработали дозаправку в воронежском небе. Еще в рамках двусторонних учений «сразились» с курскими подразделениями радиоэлектронной борьбы.
> Прежде на аэродроме в Бутурлиновке десяток бомбардировщиков вооружили многофункциональными комплексами радиолокационного подавления «Хибины». По паре вот таких контейнеров закрепили на крыльях каждой СУ-шки. Комплекс увеличивает эффективность бомбардировочной авиации. Защищает самолёты от ракетных атак и средств ПВО противника. «Хибины» позволяют, своего рода, маскировать борта в небе, создавая ложные цели. Затрудняет измерение дальности, скорости и координат бомбардировщиков. Комплекс экипажи применяют, начиная с высоты буквально в сотню метров.
> – До 7 тыс. – эффективная работа, а выше 7 тыс. может срыв быть обнаружения радиолокационных станций. Дальность работы – на протяжении всего полета. На все самолёты сейчас – 4++ и пятого поколения – эти «Хибины» устанавливают, – рассказал старший инженер инженерно-авиационной службы Евгений Руссков.
> Двусторонние учения прошли продуктивно для подразделений ЗВО. А воронежцы могут полюбоваться почти что «космическими» кадрами. На видео попал и момент воздушной дозаправки. Этот элемент лётной подготовки считается одним из самых сложных. Полеты проходили в составе пар. Саму дозаправку выполняли на скорости свыше 700 км/ч. На высотах – от 4 до 6 тыс. м. И в этот момент расстояние от бомбардировщика до воздушного танкера Ил -78 было всего лишь метров 20.


Учения лётчиков ЗВО в Бутурлиновке – Новости Воронежа и Воронежской области – Вести-Воронеж

----------


## Любомирский

А чего так носовой обтекатель растрещался?

----------


## L39aero

Зато с контейнером засветились опять)))

----------


## Djoker

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...81718-ao5i.htm

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Panda-9

> 


Если верить людям, не чужим в тех местах, то всё-таки не впервые за 70 лет, а с 1990-го, т.е. впервые за 27 лет.
Остров Матуа прошлое, настоящее, будущее (17/17) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## Avia M

> а с 1990-го, т.е. впервые за 27 лет.


Возможно имеется ввиду успешная...
В 90-е годы полоса в хаосе.

----------


## OKA

"Истребители ВВС США и Японии сопровождали российские Ту-95МС в ходе полетов над нейтральными водами Японского моря и Тихого океана, сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
"Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акватории Японского моря и западной части Тихого океана. На отдельных этапах маршрута экипажи Ту-95МС сопровождали пара истребителей F-18 (ВВС США), пара истребителей F-15, F-4, F-2A (ВВС Японии)", - сказали в российском военном ведомстве.
Во время полета самолеты Дальней авиации сопровождали многоцелевые истребители Су-35С Воздушно-космических сил России.
"Летчики Дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана. Все полеты самолетов выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, не нарушая границ других государств", - подчеркнули в Минобороны."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Ту-95МС ВКС РФ пролетели над западом Тихого океана в сопровождении авиации США и Японии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## boyan

Не пойму, это  ЭКСР в кабине? WTF

----------


## OKA

Познавательное интервью :

Сенатор Бондарев: меня всегда тянет в небо - Интервью ТАСС


"Серийные поставки многофункционального авиационного комплекса радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-100 начнутся в 2020 году. Об этом в среду сообщил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу на селекторном совещании.
"Второй тематический вопрос (селекторного совещания - прим. ТАСС) посвящен разработке многофункционального авиационного комплекса радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-100. В настоящее время летающая лаборатория проходит серию испытаний и уже выполнила ряд полетов", - сказал Шойгу.
По его словам, все работы идут по графику. "Сам комплекс поднимется в воздух до конца этого года. Согласно планам серийные поставки самолетов А-100 в войска начнутся в 2020 году", - подчеркнул министр."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4694081


"Специалисты Военного учебно-научного центра ВВС «Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина» приступили к приему пяти новых учебных вертолетов «Ансат-У» на заводе-изготовителе.

В течение ближайших дней представители инженерно-авиационной службы и летный состав проведут комплекс работ по проверке работоспособности всех систем и механизмов на земле и во время полета.

По итогам приемки техники вертолеты поступят в учебную авиационную базу Военно-воздушной академии, дислоцированную в Саратовской области.

Группа информационного обеспечения Воздушно-космических сил"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2149104@egNews

----------


## Гравилётчик

Похоже, это всё-таки случилось.
Главнокомандующим ВКС назначен Сергей Суровикин

----------


## алтын

В 277-м бап одна эскадрилья Су-24М осталась

----------


## Fencer

> В 277-м бап одна эскадрилья Су-24М осталась


Су-24М2...

----------


## stream

> Похоже, это всё-таки случилось.
> Главнокомандующим ВКС назначен Сергей Суровикин


Похоже и "утёнку" звиздец пришёл...

----------


## Red307

> Похоже и "утёнку" звиздец пришёл...


В смысле?
Будут танки вместо самолётов покупать?

----------


## Fencer

> Похоже и "утёнку" звиздец пришёл...


Почему так?

----------


## stream

> Почему так?


Концепция Су-34 и Су-30СМ в ВВС, с мнением Михайлова и Зелина считались, а Суровикин в авиации ???, ...пока вникать будет, любую тему прикрыть можно...

----------


## L39aero

Он главком ВКС, а ВВС заведуют другие люди)) хватит нагонять дым) концепция определяется в других местах, главком ее только одобряет или нет. И то слабо верится в неодобрение. 
И с чего вы взяли что кто-то ее прикрывать будет эту концепцию?ударная авиация для сухопутчиков важнее, а вот истребительная... Так что поживем увидим, может наоборот золотая пора настанет для ударников.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не пойму, это  ЭКСР в кабине? WTF


Похоже, да, ракетница ЭКСР-46 в кабине.

----------


## stream

> Он главком ВКС, а ВВС заведуют другие люди)) хватит нагонять дым) концепция определяется в других местах, главком ее только одобряет или нет. И то слабо верится в неодобрение. 
> И с чего вы взяли что кто-то ее прикрывать будет эту концепцию?ударная авиация для сухопутчиков важнее, а вот истребительная... Так что поживем увидим, может наоборот золотая пора настанет для ударников.


Ну тогда ещё ВВС, и как раз благодаря им Су-34 и пошёл в серию

----------


## L39aero

И что изменится, есть альтернатива? Может появилась, а мы не заметили!? Или может командующий авиацией поменялся? Концепция применения изменилась? Или в считаете что в САР он не знал кто основные задачи выполняет, а кто вспомогательные?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Концепция Су-34 и Су-30СМ в ВВС, с мнением Михайлова и Зелина считались, а Суровикин в авиации ???, ...пока вникать будет, любую тему прикрыть можно...


"Какой-такой СУ-34? Не слышал про такую самоходку! Почему не заправлен китель?! Завтра же на строевой смотр после развода!"

----------


## Red307

> Концепция Су-34 и Су-30СМ в ВВС, с мнением Михайлова и Зелина считались, а Суровикин в авиации ???, ...пока вникать будет, любую тему прикрыть можно...


Что-то совсем краски сгущаете. Есть ГОЗ, по нему заказано сколько-то су-34. Не знаю точно, все ли уже поставлены заказчику, но если нет (скорей всего так), то отменять недопоставленные никто не будет.

----------


## stream

> Что-то совсем краски сгущаете. Есть ГОЗ, по нему заказано сколько-то су-34. Не знаю точно, все ли уже поставлены заказчику, но если нет (скорей всего так), то отменять недопоставленные никто не будет.


не путайте ГОЗ и контракт. Второй на завершении.

----------


## stream

> И что изменится, есть альтернатива? Может появилась, а мы не заметили!? Или может командующий авиацией поменялся? Концепция применения изменилась? Или в считаете что в САР он не знал кто основные задачи выполняет, а кто вспомогательные?


Альтернатива Су-30СМ, лоббировали долго и мощно, на airforce много внимания было уделено этому моменту.

----------


## L39aero

После юга многое прояснилось, кто что может и не может) а главное еще раз говорю он такие решения не принимает единолично.
У иркута и без сма дел по горло, тем более он появился позже су-34 а по некоторому оборудованию он старее, да и в общем вовсе не ударник, см2 еще может быть но см не конкурент)

----------


## stream

> После юга многое прояснилось, кто что может и не может) а главное еще раз говорю он такие решения не принимает единолично.


вопреки здравому смыслу, у нас решения в промышленности (военной тематике) принимают топ менеджеры(мелиораторы. трактористы...), сугубо гражданские...где-то , что-то с экономить, продать с сомнительной прибылью, а потом трава не расти...

----------


## Red307

> После юга многое прояснилось, кто что может и не может) а главное еще раз говорю он такие решения не принимает единолично.
> У иркута и без сма дел по горло, тем более он появился позже су-34 а по некоторому оборудованию он старее, да и в общем вовсе не ударник, см2 еще может быть но см не конкурент)


Начиналось, как мы помним, все с триумфального шествия "Гефеста". В то время как никто из военных не верил, что бывают в принципе многоцелевые самолеты. Потом "Гефест" отошел в сторону (провалился) и дали себя попробовать Су-30СМ. Самое мощное лоббирование 30СМ, это его эффективное применение в Сирии. Летчики хвалят его. Они же помимо основной задачи, выполняют тренировочные полеты и против Су-35 с Хибинами, и против Красухи. Су-34, конечно, слишком узкоспециализирован, по сравнению с 30СМ.

----------


## L39aero

Давайте не будем рассказывать про супербомбомет су-30см)))видели, знаем. Чет 35 ка даже получше) так что пока нет контейнера, который на максе почему-то не прицепили к сму, см 34 ке не конкурент, не говоря уже о полетах на пмв))

----------


## Red307

> Давайте не будем рассказывать про супербомбомет су-30см)))видели, знаем. Чет 35 ка даже получше) так что пока нет контейнера, который на максе почему-то не прицепили к сму, см 34 ке не конкурент, не говоря уже о полетах на пмв))


Так и мы "видели, знаем")) 
И не забываем, что у Су-35 фора не менее 10 лет.))

Разговор про "супер" не идет. 30СМ сбалансированный самолет. Если будем сравнивать 34 и 30СМ, давайте начнем с режимов В-В.

----------


## L39aero

Ну так чего тогда рассказывать про лобби? 30см в том то и проблема что даже в наши ввс пришел старым, старее даже 34ки,а главное как ударник мягко сказать не то. Тут конечно много можно на лоббировать, но есть еще определенные возможности по выпуску, и с такой нагрузкой как мс,+морфлот+инзаказчики, они не потянут лишнюю 10ку машин в год, смки еще для иапов то дозаказывать надо, а о до нас им вообще еще далеко

----------


## Red307

> Ну так чего тогда рассказывать про лобби? 30см в том то и проблема что даже в наши ввс пришел старым, старее даже 34ки,а главное как ударник мягко сказать не то. Тут конечно много можно на лоббировать, но есть еще определенные возможности по выпуску, и с такой нагрузкой как мс,+морфлот+инзаказчики, они не потянут лишнюю 10ку машин в год, смки еще для иапов то дозаказывать надо, а о до нас им вообще еще далеко


Я про лобби и не говорил. Начнем с того, что пять лет назад, когда принималось решение по закупке  30СМ, в наших ВВС вообще не было более-менее современных самолетов. 34 сырой, 35 с туманным перспективами. Всякие су-27 и миг-29 вчерашний день. А тут готовый отработанный вариант. А сейчас только началась работа по модернизации. Да еще совместно с Индией. Так что догонит и перегонит 35. Не переживайте. ))

----------


## L39aero

Ага, ну ну, посмотрим))про сырость мне понравилось) и особенно про туманные перспективы 35ки))

----------


## Red307

> Ага, ну ну, посмотрим))про сырость мне понравилось) и особенно про туманные перспективы 35ки))


Если вы так осведомлены, расскажите, где стоят антенны облучения системы ГО на су-35

----------


## Djoker

4:00 - репортаж со сборов передовых авианаводчиков в Крыму:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## L39aero

воспользуюсь чужой фотографией, здесь они есть, остальное: очк и 36шп. Если вы осведомлены то больше вам уточнять не надо.

----------


## Red307

> воспользуюсь чужой фотографией, здесь они есть, остальное: очк и 36шп. Если вы осведомлены то больше вам уточнять не надо.


Это вы кому ответили?

----------


## L39aero

Вам, вы же решили меня попроверять)) вот я вам и ответил, конкретизация может и на статью потянуть, минимум дсп)) так что су-30см только во сне конкурент су-34)на данный момент.

----------


## Red307

> Вам, вы же решили меня попроверять)) вот я вам и ответил, конкретизация может и на статью потянуть, минимум дсп)) так что су-30см только во сне конкурент су-34)на данный момент.


Видно, что вы не понимаете о чем разговор.
У Су-30СМ и заслона на полотне основной антенны стоят "усы" антенной решетки госопознования. 
У ПАК ФА в крыле рупорные решетки L-диапазона
 А здесь где?

----------


## L39aero

Здрасьте, сго кроме запросчика имеет ответчик, и антенны приема запросчика) также в рлс а приемники в очк

----------


## Red307

> Здрасьте, сго кроме запросчика имеет ответчик, и антенны приема запросчика) также в рлс а приемники в очк


Я спросил именно про передающую антенну. Ту, которая облучает сигналом СГО цель, которую оьнвружила РЛС. Антенну запрсчика, если вам так проще.))

----------


## L39aero

запросчик в носу) какое это отношение имеет к теме су-30см и су-34? про режимы В-В в бомбардировочном полку это конечно важно))а по земле работать будут суслики.

----------


## lindr

> запросчик в носу) какое это отношение имеет к теме су-30см и су-34?


Ну дискуссия, Гы... 

Да где угодно она может стоять.

Я на одном изделии видел три вида антенн ГО: и штыри на полотне и рупор под полотном, и даже такую экзотику как рупор на 180 градусов от направления излучения полотна, то есть они вообще не обязательно должны одновременно цель облучать, это и не нужно вовсе вообще-то.




> Ту, которая облучает сигналом СГО цель, которую оьнвружила РЛС


Ерунду пишете, обнаружение цели и не требуется в общем случае .

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 7 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Два комплексных военных объекта на архипелаге Земля Франца-Иосифа и Новосибирских островах будут сданы в конце года, что позволит при необходимости оперативно наращивать группировки войск на этом стратегическом направлении, сообщил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Министерство обороны комплексно развивает арктические территории. До конца года будут сданы ещс два комплексных объекта, размещснных в ключевых точках исключительной экономической зоны Российской Федерации на архипелаге Земля Франца-Иосифа и Новосибирских островах", - сказал С.Шойгу на коллегии военного ведомства.

"Это позволит осуществлять контроль над Северным морским путсм, обеспечивать безопасность экономической деятельности России в Арктическом регионе, а также при необходимости оперативно наращивать группировки войск на данном стратегическом направлении", - подчеркнул министр.

3 ноября командующий Северным флотом (СФ) вице-адмирал Николай Евменов заявил журналистам, что боевые возможности сил и средств, которые размещены на арктических островах, будут наращиваться.

*"Каждый арктический остров, где находятся базы Северного флота, оборудуется всесезонными аэродромами, которые смогут принимать различные типы самолстов, в том числе тяжслые транспортные и истребительную авиацию"*, - сообщил Н.Евменов.

По его словам, "создастся система мониторинга надводной и подводной обстановки Северного морского пути и полного контроля воздушного пространства над нашей зоной ответственности в Арктике".

"В конце 2015 года на боевое дежурство заступил первый зенитный ракетный полк на архипелаге Новая Земля. На его вооружении стоит модернизированный комплекс ПВО. В дальнейшем силы и средства противовоздушной обороны будут только совершенствоваться и наращиваться", - сказал вице-адмирал.

Как сообщалось, на арктических островах развернуты четыре тактических группы СФ.

Ранее в пресс-службе СФ сообщили, что на острове Котельный развернуты береговой ракетный комплекс "Рубеж" и зенитный ракетно-пушечный комплекс "Панцирь-С1".

----------


## Сергей72

*Двенадцатый Ан-148 для Министерства обороны России*

Как сообщают споттеры, 6 ноября 2017 года в Воронеже начались летные испытания очередного (двенадцатого по счету) пассажирского самолета Ан-148-100Е, построенного АО "Воронежское акционерное самолетостроительное общество" (ВАСО, входит в состав АО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" - ОАК) для Министерства обороны России - машины с серийным номером 43-09 и регистрационным номером RA-61732. Это борт стал вторым Ан-148, поднятым в воздух в Воронеже в 2017 году.

Подробнее по теме:
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2933851.html

----------


## Red307

> запросчик в носу) какое это отношение имеет к теме су-30см и су-34?


Просто хотел проверить вашу осведомленность.))



> про режимы В-В в бомбардировочном полку это конечно важно))а по земле работать будут суслики.


Ну и как Тогда их сравнивать вообще?))

----------


## Red307

> Ерунду пишете, обнаружение цели и не требуется в общем случае .


Конечно не требуется. Просто так светить))

----------


## lindr

> Просто так светить


Именно так.

Тумблер включают и рупор светит с ДН больше ДН антенны пока тумблер держат, получают отметки от ГО которые ложатся поверху РЛИ в отдельном слое, потом гаснут со временем. Оператор вручную принимает решение маркировать или не маркировать находящуюся рядом с отметкой цель как свою и какую именно (может быть несколько и рядом и бывает хрен поймешь от какой отметка ГО). 

На одном из изделий именно так.

Кроме того если вы не знали отметка "Я свой" бывает двух видов, даже одна и та же цель может их давать одновременно и по выбору.

----------


## L39aero

Прр, экзаменатор лучше знает)

----------


## Red307

> Именно так.
> 
> Тумблер включают и рупор светит с ДН больше ДН антенны пока тумблер держат, получают отметки от ГО которые ложатся поверху РЛИ в отдельном слое, потом гаснут со временем. Оператор вручную принимает решение маркировать или не маркировать находящуюся рядом с отметкой цель как свою и какую именно (может быть несколько и рядом и бывает хрен поймешь от какой отметка ГО). 
> 
> На одном из изделий именно так.
> 
> Кроме того если вы не знали отметка "Я свой" бывает двух видов, даже одна и та же цель может их давать одновременно и по выбору.


Это про миг-31 какой то? Хотя "рупора" там нет. А в су-35, про который идёт речь, тоже где-то сидит "оператор"? И как должен поворачиваться рупор на неподвижном полотне ФАР?  А если не подвижный рупор, то какая то антенная решетка из излучателей, которая имеет некие геометрические размеры, что бы создавать подобие направленной диаграммы.

Все ваша теория может и применима к самолётам прошлого столетия, сейчас немного по-другому. Более автоматизированно.

И да, я не спрашивал про действия оператора, просто просил показать, где антенна запрсчика го.

----------


## L39aero

Ну так же как и у всех в конусе, емнип совмещена с полотном, а остальные антенны как вам и писал.

----------


## GThomson

Пресс-служба ВКС скромно умалчивает про инцидент на АРЗ в Пушкине в начальной стадии лётных испытаний свежеотремонтированного Су-24МР.
при выполнении обруливания и скоростной пробежки экипажем из ГЛИЦ, ЛА улетел с полосы на 700м, выкапывали из болота двое суток.
последствия возможны самые печальные...
https://www.forumavia.ru/t/199030/1/

----------


## FlankeRMan69

А что гадо кричать об этом везде?

----------


## lindr

> сейчас немного по-другому. Более автоматизированно


Вы не совсем представляете задачу.

Проблема состоит в том, что ответ запросчика не должен создавать помехи на РЛИ. В антенне с круговым сканированием с механическим приводом задача решается путем разнесения ДН антенны ГО и основной антенны, с частности как указал выше на 180 градусов например.

Для антенны механическим секторным сканированием или электронным это не сработает. Применяют временное разнесение - запрос ГО предваряет импульс запуска передатчика. Полученная отметка ГО получается таким образом с зоне отрицательных дальностей, как бы "за самолетом". Вторая проблема-  сдвиг по углу из-за запаздывания ответа от объекта.

Но и это еще не все, самолет не летит все время прямо и для компенсации траекторных искажений РЛИ используется система косвенной стабилизации антенны поскольку ответ ГО сдвинут по обоим осям требуется дополнительный пересчет на круг стабилизации отдельно основного и спецрастров (слой ГО). В общем и целом задача сведения экране координат отметок ГО и РЛИ не такая уж и простая.

----------


## OKA

"Каждый летчик отдельного вертолетного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося на Кубани, в летнем периоде обучения провел более 100 часов на уникальных новейших интерактивных тренажерах, предназначенных для подготовки экипажей транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ и ударных вертолетов Ми-35.

Новейшие компьютерные тренажеры выполнены в виде кабин вертолетов и оснащены симуляторами управления вооружением и техническими средствами авиационной техники. Они позволяют отрабатывать навыки управления вертолетом в различных погодных условиях, в дневное и ночное время суток, а также действия при возникновении нештатных ситуаций.

Уникальность тренажера заключается в его многофункциональности, что позволяет обучать не только летчиков, но и технический персонал авиаполка. На тренажере можно изучить устройство двигателя вертолета, работу основных систем управления, узлов и агрегатов.

Для экипажа могут быть смоделированы такие нештатные ситуации, как срыв тяги несущего винта при превышении максимальной скорости, отказ рулевого винта, полный отказ двигателей в полете и многие другие.

На тренажере отрабатываются навыки пилотирования вертолета в любых условиях погоды и местности, действия при применении противником различных средств поражения, навыки взаимодействия с другими экипажами при ведении воздушного боя и др. 

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Более 100 часов провел каждый летчик вертолетного полка ЮВО на уникальных интерактивных тренажерах Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-35 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


"Летчики истребительной и армейской авиации российской авиационной военной базы в Армении убыли на аэродромы военного округа для повышения своего профессионального уровня.

В течение двух недель летчики истребителей МиГ-29 и вертолетов Ми-8МТ, Ми-24П  выполнят задачи по разведке незнакомой местности, обеспечению поддержки с воздуха мотострелковых и танковых подразделений, переброске личного состава десанта и материальных запасов.

Кроме того, летчики будут отрабатывать вопросы взаимодействия между экипажами в воздухе и наземной группой управления при возникновении различных вводных и условных нештатных ситуаций в небе и на земле.

Полеты будут проходить на предельно малых и больших высотах и скоростях в дневное и ночное время суток.

Общее количество полетов на каждого летчика спланировано в 40 часов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Летчики российской авиабазы в Армении отработают поддержку с воздуха мотострелковых и танковых подразделений : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Red307

> Ну так же как и у всех в конусе, емнип совмещена с полотном, а остальные антенны как вам и писал.


Не видно в конусе то...

----------


## APKAH

Сентябрь 1990 г. последние полёты Як-38М в 279 окшап...в полку уже знают что машину снимают с вооружения...эскадрилья собирается в Крым для переучивание на новый тип Су-25...вспоминает историю своей машины один из лётчиков:



> Осенью 90-го я встал с ним в ТЭЧ на регламент + 9й комплекс доработок. Кажется зимой нам сообщили что "Якам ВСЁ! закончилась история... освоения и покорения"... Саратовские доработчики всё как положено докончили свой комплекс на ней и еще двух самых последних машинах, установили новую "свой-чужой", а Вадим всё как положено у них принял.





> Потом я передал ее в группу хранения Амерханову и наша эскадрилья улетела в Саки учить Су-25. Странно как то все было - все знали что машина снята с вооружения и больше не полетит. Но все всё сделали (прим.- законсервировали). Хорошая была машинка - почти не ломалась, на корабле вообще без отказов!


В 1995 году в Саках с Як-38 расправились быстро...но в Североморске-3 два Як-38М ждала иная участь...машины №93 и №95 поздних серий были законсервировали и поставлены в ЖБУ, эскадрилья улетела в Саки, а кто-то заварил двери железобетонного укрытия...позднее началась разделка не только самолётов полка, но и самой страны...и о тех машинах попросту забыли...

Сентябрь 2017 г., аэродром Североморск-3, двери вскрыли...и внезапно Россия вновь стала страной обладающей СВВП, которые начал уничтожать ещё Горбачёв...вот такой вот неожиданный привет от Советского Союза... :Wink: 



> Андрюха, а состояние его идеальное. Запускай и лети. Шины накачали, даже не спускают, выкатили без замечаний.

----------


## L39aero

Ну раз вы не видите и не знаете увы помоч вам не могу)) я вам все сказал по местам расположения антенн

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Сентябрь 1990 г. последние полёты Як-38М в 279 окшап...в полку уже знают что машину снимают с вооружения...эскадрилья собирается в Крым для переучивание на новый тип Су-25...вспоминает историю своей машины один из лётчиков:
> 
> 
> 
> В 1995 году в Саках с Як-38 расправились быстро...но в Североморске-3 два Як-38М ждала иная участь...машины №93 и №95 поздних серий были законсервировали и поставлены в ЖБУ, эскадрилья улетела в Саки, а кто-то заварил двери железобетонного укрытия...позднее началась разделка не только самолётов полка, но и самой страны...и о тех машинах попросту забыли...
> 
> Сентябрь 2017 г., аэродром Североморск-3, двери вскрыли...и внезапно Россия вновь стала страной обладающей СВВП, которые начал уничтожать ещё Горбачёв...вот такой вот неожиданный привет от Советского Союза...


а точно ли ЖБУ вскрыли в сентябре? В августе в Сафоново был впервые замечен серый Як-38М со свеженакрашенным б/н *95*, а в первых числах сентября на снимках гугла/викимапии возле ТЭЧ в Североморске-3 был обнаружен еще один серый Як-38 (снимки свежие, этого года)

----------


## GThomson

> Не видно в конусе то...


так на шоу не показывают всё. а в репортаже можно и разглядеть "чужеродные тела" (1 мин. 29 сек),
https://youtu.be/JhxRLMXujZM?t=1m29s 
хотя с 2009 года таскали по выставкам встроенную в переднюю кромку АФАР

----------


## muk33

Это лучше в ветку "Морская авиация".

----------


## PECHKIN

> ...и о тех машинах попросту забыли...


Абалдеть! Можно и так было? А то ЗШ-ГШ-ВКК тогда из армии утащил, оказывается, что и самолет прихватить можно было)))

----------


## APKAH

> а точно ли ЖБУ вскрыли в сентябре? В августе в Сафоново был впервые замечен серый Як-38М со свеженакрашенным б/н *95*, а в первых числах сентября на снимках гугла/викимапии возле ТЭЧ в Североморске-3 был обнаружен еще один серый Як-38 (снимки свежие, этого года)


Фотографии выложены Андреем Козловым 20 сентября, но судя по всему сделаны они были ранее, в 20-х числах августа борт уже был в музее. Не понимаю зачем ему нанесли не родной №95, ведь оригинальный б/н №95 и окраска в целом были в идеальном состоянии. Кстати он имеет з/н 08156, ранее неизвестный. Странно что рабочий борт в музее СФ поставили на улице...такому бесценному экспонату самое место в ангаре, под крышей...не говоря уже за сколько миллионов бы его выкупили частные коллекционеры. Также в музее СФ в Сафоново с 1996 года находится Як-38М №34 (11109).

----------


## Polikarpoff

> в 20-х числах августа борт уже был в музее. Не понимаю зачем ему нанесли не родной №95, ведь оригинальный б/н №95 и окраска в целом были в идеальном состоянии.


Серая окраска местами ободрана до металла, в некоторых местах на брюхе под ней видно зеленую. Кроме всего, правый руль высоты - синего цвета.

ПС: перенести бы это в Морскую авиацию

----------


## Fencer

В авиационный полк ЗВО поступят восемь боевых ударных вертолетов нового поколения Ка-52 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Испытания новейшего воздушного командного пункта А-100 «Премьер» пройдут в несколько этапов. По информации «Известий», до конца года будет проверена аэродинамика самолета-носителя, а в марте 2018 года стартуют испытания уникального радара и комплекса радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ). Ранее министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу распорядился ускорить работы над А-100, который должен прийти на смену предыдущему поколению самолетов дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения (ДРЛО).

По мнению экспертов, принятие на вооружение А-100 существенно повысит возможности отечественной системы противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в главкомате ВКС, до конца 2017 года в рамках программы разработки А-100 начнутся полеты самолета-носителя, созданного на базе модернизированного тяжелого военного транспортника Ил-76МД-90А. На днях состоялась выкатка машины из сборочного цеха. В ходе первых полетов будут проверены ее аэродинамические характеристики, на которые могло повлиять большое количество антенн. Также специалисты протестируют работу авионики и части целевой аппаратуры. Всю уникальную радиоэлектронную начинку воздушного командного пункта в комплексе начнут испытывать в воздухе позднее — в марте 2018 года.

Воздушный командный пункт нового поколения А-100 разработан концерном «Вега». В холдинге «Росэлектроника» («Вега» входит в его состав) «Известиям» сообщили, что работы над радиоэлектронным комплексом идут по плану.

— Разработка спецоборудования для самолета А-100 продолжается в одной из компаний объединенного холдинга «Росэлектроника, — отметили в пресс-службе организации.

А-100 «Премьер» сможет контролировать воздушное и морское пространство в радиусе нескольких сотен километров. Он оснащается многопозиционной радиолокационной станцией с двумя фазированными антенными решетками, а также комплексами радиотехнической разведки и радиоэлектронной борьбы.


Новый самолет ДРЛО предназначен для наведения на цель истребителей и бомбардировщиков. При его помощи также можно будет управлять крупными воздушными, наземными и морскими группировками. Кроме того, А-100 сможет в автоматическом режиме передавать информацию о целях на командные пункты противоракетной и противовоздушной обороны, обеспечивая наведение зенитных ракет.

Оборудование А-100 также позволяет решать задачи радиоэлектронной борьбы — выявлять штабы, узлы связи и радиолокационные станции противника и ставить им помехи.

Как рассказал «Известиям» военный эксперт Алексей Леонков, наиболее важное отличие А-100 от самолетов предыдущего поколения — комплекс радиотехнического оборудования.
— С учетом опыта эксплуатации самолетов А-50, на новую машину добавлена антенна с активной фазированной решеткой, которая позволяет одновременно отслеживать как воздушные, так и наземные цели, — отметил эксперт. — К тому же увеличена дальность обнаружения. Предположительно, для воздушных целей она составляет около 600 км, а по надводным целям комплекс сможет работать на удалении до 400 км. Самолет сможет давать информацию как наземным войскам, так и авиации.

Алексей Леонков особо подчеркнул, что «Премьер» сможет решать задачи не только целеуказания, но и РЭБ.

— На А-100 установлен комплекс радиотехнической разведки и элементы комплекса радиоэлектронной борьбы. Самолет может дополнительно вести разведку и защищать себя от средств воздушного нападения, — сказал специалист. — Еще одно отличие — новые бортовые вычислительные комплексы. Они мощнее, чем на А-50, и позволяют одновременно отслеживать свыше 700 целей.

По словам Алексея Леонкова, зарубежных аналогов А-100 не существует: в США для решения задач дальней ДРЛО используется Boeing E-3 AWACS, а для радиотехнической разведки — самолет RC-135W.

Ожидается, что серийное производство и поставки «Премьера» в войска начнутся с 2020 года. В 2016-м стартовали летные испытания отдельных элементов радиолокационного комплекса нового самолета в составе летающей лаборатории А-100ЛЛ (она создана на базе А-50, у которого была демонтирована «антенна-гриб»)."

https://iz.ru/665441/sergei-valchenk...ushchei-vesnoi

----------


## stream

> Фотографии выложены Андреем Козловым 20 сентября, но судя по всему сделаны они были ранее, в 20-х числах августа борт уже был в музее. Не понимаю зачем ему нанесли не родной №95, ведь оригинальный б/н №95 и окраска в целом были в идеальном состоянии. Кстати он имеет з/н 08156, ранее неизвестный. Странно что рабочий борт в музее СФ поставили на улице...такому бесценному экспонату самое место в ангаре, под крышей...не говоря уже за сколько миллионов бы его выкупили частные коллекционеры. Также в музее СФ в Сафоново с 1996 года находится Як-38М №34 (11109).


https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?p=3288542
Flаnker
Самолёты были поставлены в ЖБУ по указанию Т.А.Апакидзе, дабы спасти их от отправки на полигон в качестве мишеней. Вместо них "поехали" два списанных простых 38-х. Кому надо, те знали, что стоит в этом ЖБУ. Доступ туда был, через газоход. Яки просто "ждали" порядочных хозяев...

----------


## Nazar

> Пресс-служба ВКС скромно умалчивает про инцидент на АРЗ в Пушкине в начальной стадии лётных испытаний свежеотремонтированного Су-24МР.
> при выполнении обруливания и скоростной пробежки экипажем из ГЛИЦ, ЛА улетел с полосы на 700м, выкапывали из болота двое суток.
> последствия возможны самые печальные...
> https://www.forumavia.ru/t/199030/1/


Те кому положено, знали об этом в тот-же день. А пресс служба МО, это не новостной рупор и она не обязана докладывать вам о каждом произошедшем инциденте, тем-более о таком, который не повлек за собой жертв.

----------


## Nazar

> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?p=3288542
> Flаnker
> Самолёты были поставлены в ЖБУ по указанию Т.А.Апакидзе, дабы спасти их от отправки на полигон в качестве мишеней. Вместо них "поехали" два списанных простых 38-х. Кому надо, те знали, что стоит в этом ЖБУ. Доступ туда был, через газоход. Яки просто "ждали" порядочных хозяев...


Еще-бы ЖБУ в третьем Североморске найти...Авиационных ЖБУ там не было и нет.

----------


## Антон

> Еще-бы ЖБУ в третьем Североморске найти...Авиационных ЖБУ там не было и нет.


Текст для форума ED скопировал с ВК ,автор этого текста ( ... Самолёты были поставлены в ЖБУ по указанию Т.А.Апакидзе, дабы ....) - участник нашего форума: muk33

----------


## GThomson

> ...По словам Алексея Леонкова, зарубежных аналогов А-100 не существует: в США для решения задач дальней ДРЛО используется Boeing E-3 AWACS, а для радиотехнической разведки — самолет RC-135W...


лет двадцать уже, как при ремонте-модернизации пара (или все?) Е-3А получили очень широкие возможности по РТР.

----------


## Nazar

> Текст для форума ED скопировал с ВК ,автор этого текста ( ... Самолёты были поставлены в ЖБУ по указанию Т.А.Апакидзе, дабы ....) - участник нашего форума: muk33


Да я верю. Просто не было в третьем Североморске ЖБУ для хранения самолетов.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да я верю. Просто не было в третьем Североморске ЖБУ для хранения самолетов.


Дык вроде же мы уже разобрались,  ЖБУ только не "самолетные". На спутниковых снимках яндекса видно 2 штуки, на свежих от гугла - одно осталось, второе снесли.

----------


## OKA

> лет двадцать уже, как при ремонте-модернизации пара (или все?) Е-3А получили очень широкие возможности по РТР.


Ну это мнение "эксперта Известий" ))

----------


## Avia M

> ...позднее началась разделка  самолётов


В Североморске-1...

----------


## Nazar

> В Североморске-1...


Вы о Як-38? Не разделывали их у нас. У нас разделывали Ту-16.

----------


## Avia M

> Вы о Як-38? Не разделывали их у нас. У нас разделывали Ту-16.


Да о 38-х. Свидетелем не был, но есть утверждение, что по шоссе буксировали  в С-1. Там утилизировали под руководством спецотдела...

----------


## Nazar

> Да о 38-х. Свидетелем не был, но есть утверждение, что по шоссе буксировали  в С-1. Там утилизировали под руководством спецотдела...


Не было такого. Как можно именно "буксировать" самолет из третьего Североморска в первый, не понятно, там дорогу петляет из стороны в сторону и с сопки на сопку, а расстояние больше чем из Североморска-1 до Мурманска. Можно было только тушки в кузове перевозить, но и этого не было. Одно время на ремзаводе вСевероморске-1 стоял Як-38, который наоборот восстанавливали. И уж точно никогда в Североморске-1 их не утилизировали. Так-что то утверждение, которое Вам преподнесли, не верно. Что подтверждается людьми, которые в 90е годы и вплоть до середины десятых, там служили.

----------


## Avia M

> Не было такого.


Спасибо, принимается. Самому стало интересно. Безусловно у Вас больше возможностей для получения информации.
P.S. По Ту-16. В С-3 находились разрезанные возле капониров? Нет ли у Вас возможности, действительно перенести всё в соотв. тему?

----------


## Nazar

> P.S. По Ту-16. В С-3 находились разрезанные возле капониров?


По Североморску-3 не могу сказать. Сам не видел.

----------


## Avia M

> Не понимаю зачем ему нанесли не родной №95, ведь оригинальный б/н №95


Возможно (по аналогии) был жёлтый?

----------


## Avia M

Вертолетный полк в Смоленской области получил новейший ударный вертолет Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", сообщили в пресс-службе Западного военного округа.

https://rg.ru/2017/11/14/reg-cfo/v-s...j-ohotnik.html

----------


## OKA

"В Хабаровском крае в соединении армейской авиации принят на вооружение транспортный вертолет Ми-26, который был доставлен летчиками из Ростова-на-Дону
Винтокрылая машина пополнила парк уже стоящих на вооружении соединения армейской авиации округа тяжелых транспортных вертолетов.
По сложившейся в соединении традиции, в кабину экипажа нового вертолета летчики установили символический талисман - мягкую игрушку в виде плюшевого львёнка."

https://www.facebook.com/mod.mil.rus...207197/?type=3

----------


## Fencer

ВКС приняли партию новых вертолетов Ансат-У https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2150953@egNews

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## Сергей72

*Российский самолет радиолокационного дозора А-100 совершил первый полет*


МОСКВА, 18 ноября. /ТАСС/. Новейший российский самолет радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-100 совершил в субботу первый полет, сообщили в пресс-службе концерна "Вега" (входит в холдинг "Российская электроника" госкорпорации "Ростех"), разрабатывающего машину.

"18 ноября 2017 года состоялся первый полет многофункционального авиационного комплекса радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-100", - сказали в концерне.
Как пояснили в "Веге", в ходе первого полета "были проверены аэродинамические характеристики самолета, работоспособность авионики и части целевой аппаратуры РТК [радиотехнического комплекса]".
В пресс-службе напомнили, что А-100 создан на базе военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-90А, на котором "установлен обтекатель с уникальной антенной системой и новейшее специальное радиотехническое оборудование", которые позволяют новой машине быстро наращивать радиолокационное поле на заданном направлении. "Кроме этого, авиационный комплекс может обнаруживать и сопровождать воздушные и иные цели, а также участвовать в управлении истребительной и ударной авиацией при наведении на воздушные, наземные и морские цели", - пояснили в "Веге".
Самолет А-100 создается в рамках опытно-конструкторской работы "Премьер-476". Он должен прийти на смену самолетам А-50 и А-50У. Ранее сообщалось, что серийные поставки новых машин в войска начнутся в 2020 году.


Российский самолет радиолокационного дозора А-100 совершил первый полет - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Panda-9

> *Российский самолет радиолокационного дозора А-100 совершил первый полет*


Странно: из Ульяновска самолет 01-03 уходил полностью окрашенным, даже с собственным именем "Ульяновск". А на фото А-100 на фюзеляже остался только грунт (если не считать фрагмента за центропланом), да и на крыле в основном тоже краски больше нет. Получается, красили только "для красоты", причем очень временной?

----------


## Red307

Кто-нибудь может провести ликбез, как в дальнейшем отличать а-100 от а-50? Серьезно.

----------


## Avia M

> Странно: из Ульяновска самолет 01-03 уходил полностью окрашенным


Возможно А-100 будет краситься "особыми эмалями"...

----------


## Avia M

> Кто-нибудь может провести ликбез, как в дальнейшем отличать а-100 от а-50? Серьезно.


Если серьёзно, то *А*-100. :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Если серьёзно, то *А*-100.


Когда быстро печатаю, иногда лень шифт на гугл-клавиатуре телефона нажимать.))

Я заметил, у некрашеного А-100 под крыльями есть какие-то контейнеры типа Хибин. Но на некоторых иллюстрациях к статьям про А-100 их нет. Может там и не А-100 вовсе.

----------


## Avia M

> Я заметил, у некрашеного А-100 под крыльями есть какие-то...


На мой взгляд, рановато отличия искать. Облик когда "устаканится" возможно будет иным в деталях...

----------


## Djoker

ОАК :: Новейший многофункциональный авиационный комплекс радиолокационного дозора и наведения (РЛДН) А-100 совершил первый полет

----------


## Panda-9

Интересно: на фото в посте #6864 на фюзеляже под центропланом и немного за ним (на фото между двигателями) четко видны оставшиеся участки ульяновской окраски, а на свежих фото в воздухе смыто уже всё. А вот крыло снизу осталось окрашенным, хотя сверху с панелей краска смыта.
Кто подскажет: если смывается краска, то и грунт смывается и наносится снова или при смыве краски грунт можно оставить нетронутым?

----------


## Avia M

> Кто подскажет: если смывается краска, то и грунт смывается и наносится снова или при смыве краски грунт можно оставить нетронутым?


Из опыта, грунт и краска прибл. на одной основе (конечно всё условно). Соотв., от "смывки" страдают обе составляющие...

----------


## Сергей72

*ВКС РФ в Саратовской области получили партию новых вертолетов «Ансат».*

Пять новых учебных вертолетов «Ансат-У» поступили на учебную авиационную базу Военно-воздушной академии имени Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина, дислоцированную в Саратовской области, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны.

Ранее инженерно-технический и летный состав академии выполнил комплексный прием техники на заводе-изготовителе, проверив работу всех систем и механизмов в различных режимах на земле и в воздухе.

По данным пресс-службы, в этом году запланирована поставка еще одной партии вертолетов данного типа. Всего, по словам начальника академии генерал-полковника Геннадия Зиброва, вуз планирует получить 10 вертолетов «Ансат» для обучения курсантов.

«Ансат» — легкий двухдвигательный многоцелевой вертолет, серийное производство которого развернуто на Казанском вертолетном заводе. Согласно сертификату, конструкция вертолета позволяет оперативно трансформировать его как в грузовой, так и в пассажирский вариант с возможностью перевозки до семи человек.

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/100589/

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 23 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новая боевая авиаэскадрилья будет сформирована в Западном военном округе в следующем году, сообщили в пресс-службе ЗВО.
       "В 2018 году планируется к формированию еще одна боевая эскадрилья, вооруженная сверхманевренными истребителями нового поколения", - заявил сотрудник пресс-службы.
       Он отметил, что в настоящее время Иркутский авиационный завод передает новую партию истребителей Су-30СМ для комплектования Курской авиаэскадрильи ЗВО.
       "Очередная партия самолетов уже принята на заводе-изготовителе, инженерно-техническим персоналом воинской части и подготовлена к перелету протяженностью более 5 тыс. километров", - сказал сотрудник пресс-службы.

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=467333

----------


## Red307

Как я понимаю, разговор про эскадрилью Су-57?

----------


## Сергей72

> Как я понимаю, разговор про эскадрилью Су-57?


Вроде про вторую эск Су-30СМ в Курске.
*Иркутский авиационный завод передает новую партию истребителей Су-30СМ для комплектования Курской авиаэскадрильи ЗВО.
*
Москва. 23 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новая боевая авиаэскадрилья будет сформирована в Западном военном округе в следующем году, сообщили в пресс-службе ЗВО...
http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=467333

----------


## Red307

Как я понимаю, "формировать" ее не надо. Она должна была остаться со времён 29СМТ. Да и на "новое поколение" 30СМ не тянет. 
Короче, напишут, а ты думай как хочешь.

----------


## Avia M

> Короче, напишут, а ты думай как хочешь.


Завтра "под пиво" придумается... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

Завтра я уже про это забуду))

----------


## Djoker

Балтимор, (с) Галина Кленяева


https://vk.com/wall-108334669_16

----------


## Fencer

> *Иркутский авиационный завод передает новую партию истребителей Су-30СМ для комплектования Курской авиаэскадрильи ЗВО.
> *
> Москва. 23 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новая боевая авиаэскадрилья будет сформирована в Западном военном округе в следующем году, сообщили в пресс-службе ЗВО...
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=467333


Авиазавод «Иркут» передаст Курской авиаэскадрильи ЗВО сотый борт для комплектования https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2152045@egNews

----------


## алтын

> 01.12.2017 - Формирование нового авиационного полка Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России (аэродром «Ульяновск-Восточный», г.Ульяновск).
> В мероприятиях, посвященных формированию нового военно-транспортного авиационного полка, примут участие представители Командования Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС, органов местной власти, Ульяновского авиационного завода «Авиастар-СП», военнослужащие вновь сформированного полка. В рамках проведения  мероприятий на аэродроме, в новом пункте базирования, состоится торжественная встреча 10 самолетов Ил-76, прибывших для укомплектования полка. Перед журналистами выступят командующий ВТА генерал-лейтенант В.Бенедиктов, командир сформированного полка, летный и инженерно-технический состав.
> 
> Контактное лицо: представитель ДИМК Минобороны РФ по ВКС Шерстюков Артем Сергеевич, тел. 8-985-879-70-03.


https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## алтын

что такое "Су-37" ?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

> что такое "Су-37" ?


"Журналисты" :Tongue:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> что такое "Су-37" ?

----------


## Avia M

> Возможно (по аналогии) был жёлтый? Вложение 82119


Подтверждение...

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже, это всё-таки случилось.
> Главнокомандующим ВКС назначен Сергей Суровикин


МОСКВА, 29 ноября. /ТАСС/. Возглавлявший российскую группировку войск в Сирии генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин назначен главкомом Воздушно-космических сил РФ

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Главкомом ВКС назначен Сергей Суровикин - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> ОАК :: Новейший многофункциональный авиационный комплекс радиолокационного дозора и наведения (РЛДН) А-100 совершил первый полет




"АФАР (даже две!) РЛК самолета ДРЛО А-100 "Премьер". Диапазон и количество элементов каждый может попробовать посчитать сам "

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00006234766653

https://vk.com/wall-5111774_468788

----------


## OKA

"Премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев поручил Минобороны России при участии МИДа провести переговоры с правительством Египта по подписанию соглашения ​о «порядке использования воздушного пространства и аэродромной инфраструктуры России и Египта». Распоряжение правительства опубликовано на официальном портале правовой информации.

Официальное опубликование правовых актов в электронном виде

Одновременно с распоряжением Медведева публикуется текст соглашения, предварительно одобренного правительствами обеих стран.

Это соглашение не распространяется на военные самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления, а также военные самолеты, перевозящие опасные грузы. Стороны будут ежегодно обмениваться перечнем аэродромов — военных и совместного базирования, используемых в рамках соглашения, действие которого рассчитано на пять лет.

Для проведения полета военного самолета в воздушном пространстве и использования аэродромов одной из стран нужно подать запрос за пять дней. Военные самолеты, направленные любым из двух государств, должны обеспечиваться стоянкой и охраной.

Направление заявок на полеты, использование военных навигационных систем другого государства, стоянка и охрана военных судов бесплатны. Направляющей военные самолеты стране придется оплачивать авиатопливо, смазочные материалы, восстановление техники, а также обеспечение питанием и проживание экипажа.

В случае появления спорных вопросов будет создана комиссия с участием обеих сторон, которая займется оценкой выполнения обязательств в рамках соглашения.

Автор: Павел Казарновский."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/30/11/20...?from=newsfeed

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Ожидаются совместные учения ВВС двух стран в Египте? В свете последних событий в Египте, обстановки на Синае и в Ливии, разговоров про базу в Судане... Это "жж..ж" неспроста! :Cool:

----------


## Let_nab

*Стали известны подробности перехвата самолета США над Черным морем* 

Экипаж американского патрульного противолодочного самолета P-8A Poseidon не реагировал на сигналы истребителя Су-30. Действия российских пилотов признаны профессиональными и необходимыми для защиты воздушных границ страны. 
Как рассказал газете "Красная звезда" командующий 4-й армией ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Виктор Севостьянов, после идентификации воздушного объекта, оказавшегося самолетом-разведчиком, экипаж российского самолета приблизился на безопасное расстояние к американскому P-8A Poseidon.

"Пилот российского Су-30 сигнализировал иностранному воздушному судну о необходимости изменения курса в связи с приближением к государственной границе Российской Федерации в воздушном пространстве. Несмотря на подаваемые российским истребителем сигналы, экипаж американского самолета-разведчика не изменил курс и продолжил стремительно приближаться к границе. Лишь после этого экипаж российского истребителя выполнил маневр", - заявил Виктор Севостьянов.

Маневрирование самолетов проходило всего в 10 километрах от госграницы.

"Экипаж истребителя дежурных средств ПВО Южного военного округа действовал профессионально. Это обычная практика предупреждения нарушения воздушной границы. Наши пилоты помогли американским коллегам избежать международного скандала, который бы вызвало нарушение с их стороны государственной границы России", - подчеркнул генерал-лейтенант.

После того, как Poseidon изменил курс, российский перехватчик благополучно вернулся на свою авиабазу.

Тут видео об этом и сообщается, что "один американский пилот получил травму"  -  https://news.mail.ru/video/513613/

Отметим, что с начала года истребители 4-й воздушной армии Южного военного округа совершили более 100 вылетов на перехват самолетов-шпионов и беспилотников США. Воздушную разведку вдоль российской границы ведут дроны Global Hawk и самолеты RS-135 и P-8А Poseidon. Их главными целями являются изменения, происходящие в группировке войск на юге России и наблюдение за строительством Крымского моста.

Напомним, что 28 ноября Пентагон обвинил Россию в небезопасном перехвате самолета ВВС США над Черным морем. По их мнению, Су-30 пересек курс американского самолета справа налево на расстоянии около 15 метров, в результате Poseidon попал в форсажную струю российского самолета. Американский самолет вынужден был сойти с курса "с креном при мощной турбулентности". По сведениям ВМС США, перехват длился 24 минуты.

Так, в мае 2017 года сначала самолёт Boeing P-8 Poseidon патрульной авиации ВМС США, а затем тяжёлый стратегический беспилотник-разведчик RQ-4 Global Hawk проводили разведывательные полёты у побережья Крыма. Оба раза на перехват поднимались истребители Су-30СМ 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО.

----------


## Red307

> Оба раза на перехват поднимались истребители Су-30СМ 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО.


Это они из Миллерово летают?

----------


## Fencer

Воздушно-космическим силам передан дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 после контрольно-восстановительных работ в Казани https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2152990@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Оренбурге сформировано соединение военно-транспортной авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2153010@egNews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности, бывший главком Воздушно-космических сил России Виктор Бондарев оценил модернизацию вертолета Ми-28, сообщают РИА Новости.
«Ми-28 довели до ума благодаря Сирии. Так вот они [летчики] говорят, что стало лучше, но не все стало лучше — электроника провальная: ничего летчик не видит, ничего летчик не слышит. Эти очки, которые надевают, пилоты называют "смерть пилотам". Небо безоблачное, все нормально, а если какая дымочка — три дня с красными глазами ходят», — сказал сенатор.
Такую критику Бондарев высказал на заседании по законодательному обеспечению оборонно-промышленного комплекса
https://lenta.ru/news/2017/11/30/mi28/

----------


## AMCXXL

> В Оренбурге сформировано соединение военно-транспортной авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2153010@egNews


_"В Оренбурге сформирована военно-транспортная авиационная дивизия.
В состав вошли авиационные части, дислоцированные в Оренбургской, Ульяновской, Ростовской и Омской областях.
Авиационный парк включает в себя транспортные самолеты Ил-76, А-12,Ан-26, Ан-72 и другую авиационную технику."_

Какая теперь воинская часть в Омске?
340-я ОВТАЭ , 105-я ОСАЭ ???

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

Боевые карельские клирики не любят название "Бесовец" , а используют "Чална-1" ( название гарнизонного посёлка) :Cool: 


Теперь понятно , почему такая странная нумерация на новых Су-35С. "Чумазые сушки" ещё в строю.

----------


## Fencer

В фейсбуке администрация группы "Пилотажная группа Беркуты" опубликовало фото:

"У нас появилась раритетная фотография первого официального выступления пилотажной группы "Беркуты" на авиашоу в Кубинке 11 апреля 1992 года. Это то самое выступление, которое считается днём рождения группы! Спасибо фотографу Андрею Клюеву, сделавшему исторический кадр и нашедшему эту плёнку в своих архивах." 344-й ЦБПиПЛС ТОРЖОК - ЦЕНТР

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 4 декабря. /ТАСС/. Первые поставки в войска боевого вертолета Ми-28НМ начнутся в конце 2018 года. Как сообщил ТАСС управляющий директор "Роствертола" Петр Мотренко, на предприятии холдинга "Вертолеты России" (входит в Ростех) начались работы по подготовке к производству модернизированной версии вертолета.

"В настоящее время на предприятии ("Роствертол" - прим. ТАСС) ведется подготовка к производству модернизированного вертолета Ми-28НМ, призванного внести существенный вклад в повышение боевых возможностей подразделений армейской авиации. Он начнет поступать в войска в конце 2018 года", - сказал он.

Ми-28НМ - модернизированная версия вертолета Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", который стоит на вооружении российской армии, а также успешно эксплуатируется за рубежом. Как рассказал в беседе с ТАСС председатель комитета Совфеда РФ по обороне и безопасности Виктор Бондарев, Ми-28Н - "это прекрасный вертолет, который пилоты ценят и относятся к нему с огромным уважением". Сенатор подчеркнул, что вертолет "имеет огромнейший потенциал для модернизации, который будет постепенно реализован".

По словам Бондарева, еще в начале сирийской кампании были выявлены недостатки электроники Ми-28. Практика применения вертолета в тяжелейших погодных условиях и проверка реальным боем показала ряд недочетов этого типа авиатехники, в том числе у очков ночного видения. Но все замечания были быстро учтены. Кроме того, в кратчайшие сроки была проведена доработка существующего парка.

"За последние полтора года замечаний к работе в Сирии как самолетов, так и вертолетов практически нет", - подчеркнул сенатор.

----------


## Djoker

> *Россия начала работу над оружием для поражения спутников*
> 
> Москва. 30 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - РФ создает новейшее оружие для поражения спутников, сообщили в одном из научных институтов Минобороны РФ.
> 
> Как отметил замначальника ФГБУ "46 Центральный научно-исследовательский институт" Олег Ачасов, работа по ряду направлений будет завершена в рамках программы вооружения 2018-2027 годов. В частности, он заявил, что РФ создает "мобильный ударный противоспутниковый комплекс "Рудольф" и "мобильный комплекс радиоэлектронного поражения спутников связи Тирада-2С".
> 
> "Запланировано создание или завершение создания стационарного ракетного комплекса стратегического назначения "Сармат", ПАК ФА, многофункционального самолета Су-35С, перспективной гиперзвуковой ракеты оперативного назначения, танков и боевых машин на перспективных боевых платформах Армата, Курганец, Бумеранг, самоходного орудия Коалиция-СВ, противотанкового комплекса "Корнет" , мобильной многоканальной зенитно-ракетной системы дальнего действия ЗРС С-500, мобильного ударного противоспутникового комплекса "Рудольф", фрегата проекта 22350, многоцелевой подлодки проекта 885, патрульных кораблей проектов 23560 и 22160, высокоточной гиперзвуковой ракеты Циркон, наземного и мобильного комплекса радиоэлектронного поражения спутников связи Тирада-2С и других", - сказал Ачасов в четверг на заседании оборонного комитета Совета Федерации.
> 
> Согласно данным на сайте Минобороны РФ, данный ЦНИИ составляет программу вооружения и занимается обоснованием "перспектив развития системы вооружения Вооруженных Сил РФ".


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/589740

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 5 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС и два самолета Ил-76МД Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России совершили в рамках международного визита перелет с аэродрома в Амурской области на аэродром Биак Республики Индонезия, сообщает во вторник Минобороны России.

"Во время перелета была осуществлена попутная дозаправка топливом в воздухе самолетов Ту-95МС от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 над акваторией Тихого океана", - отмечается в сообщении.

Полет выполнялся в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства без нарушения границ других государств, подчеркивается в сообщении Минобороны России.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Сотый истребитель Су-30СМ, построенный на Иркутском авиазаводе для Минобороны России, завершил комплектование боевой эскадрильи авиационного полка в Курской области, сообщает в понедельник штаб Западного военного округа (ЗВО).
       "11 декабря звено истребителей Су-30СМ завершило перебазирование в авиационный полк, дислоцированный в Курской области, для комплектования первой боевой авиаэскадрильи", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы ЗВО

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=468877

----------


## алтын



----------


## ОБУ

Два пассажирских самолета Ан-148-100Е «Ангара» пополнили авиапарк войск на западе РФ - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Let_nab

*Дальний Восток прикроют морским воздушным щитом*

На Тихоокеанском флоте создается новая армия ВВС и ПВО

= https://iz.ru/679966/sergei-valchenk...shnym-shchitom

В 2018 году морскую авиацию и силы ПВО Тихоокеанского флота объединят в составе мощной армии со штабом на Камчатке. Новое оперативное объединение будет включать по меньшей мере две дивизии — авиационную и сил ПВО. Ему поручено контролировать воздушную обстановку на Камчатке, Чукотке и в арктическом регионе. По оценке экспертов, формирование армии ВВС и ПВО по соседству с Аляской свидетельствует о наращивании ударного потенциала Тихоокеанского флота.

Как сообщили «Известиям» в Минобороны, формирование армии ВВС и ПВО начнется в 2018 году. В ее состав перейдут авиационные части, зенитные ракетные и радиотехнические войска. Зона ответственности будущего оперативного объединения простирается от Северных Курил до арктического острова Врангеля.

Такие преобразования происходят и на других флотах. В декабре 2015 года сформирована 45-я армия ВВС и ПВО Северного флота. Как заявил тогда министр обороны Сергей Шойгу, это сделано для усиления контроля воздушного пространства в Арктике.

Одновременно с формированием тихоокеанской армии ВВС и ПВО меняется структура авиационных сил. Вместо созданных после не совсем удачной реформы 2008 года аморфных и плохо управляемых авиабаз воссоздаются полки и дивизии. В состав смешанных авиаполков наряду с эскадрильями противолодочных и транспортных самолетов, истребителей, разведчиков и ракетоносцев войдут подразделения беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

Основу группировки новой армии составят дислоцированный в Елизово под Петропавловском-Камчатским 317-й смешанный авиационный полк и базирующаяся там же 53-я дивизия ПВО. В составе авиаполка есть эскадрилья противолодочных самолетов с модернизированными Ил-38Н «Новелла». В Елизово базируются и высотные перехватчики Миг-31. На Камчатке имеются еще эскадрильи вертолетов и беспилотников. В военном ведомстве не исключают, что некоторые авиаподразделения в будущем пополнятся новой техникой и получат полковой статус.

В составе 53-й дивизии ПВО — радиотехнический и зенитный ракетный полки. А также радиолокационные посты, авиационные комендатуры, пункты наведения авиации, расположенные на Камчатке, Чукотке, острове Врангеля и в других районах российского северо-востока.

Собранные под единым командованием силы авиации и ПВО смогут оперативно отслеживать угрозы в своей зоне ответственности и эффективно им противостоять. Задача группировки — исключить внезапное воздушное нападение, мгновенно пресекать любые попытки проверить на прочность российские рубежи. Армия ВВС и ПВО будет действовать в едином контуре управления с основными силами Тихоокеанского флота и всего Восточного военного округа.

Как рассказал «Известиям» военный эксперт Алексей Леонков, создание подобных формирований на тихоокеанском направлении очень своевременно.

— Этот регион в последнее время стал «горячим». Военная активность США здесь повысилась в разы под предлогом северокорейской ракетной угрозы, — пояснил Алексей Леонков. — В районе Чукотки и Камчатки мы непосредственно граничим с Аляской, где построены крупные авиационные и морские базы США. В Тихом океане у Соединенных Штатов шесть авианосцев.

По словам эксперта, формирование армий ВВС и ПВО можно расценивать как асимметричный ответ на активность военной авиации США.

— Сосредоточение под единым командованием разведывательных и ударных возможностей морской авиации и сил противовоздушной обороны — существенный сдерживающий фактор для любых агрессивных поползновений, — отметил Алексей Леонков.

Ожидается, что на втором этапе структурной реформы в составе Тихоокеанского флота появится еще одна армия ВВС и ПВО с подчиненными ей частями, дислоцированными в Приморье. В зону ее ответственности войдут Сахалин, Курилы, Японское и Охотское моря. Вблизи тихоокеанских границ России время от времени появляются с непонятными намерениями крупные авианесущие соединения США.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 18 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Минобороны РФ заключило контракт на поставку модернизированных "Ночных охотников" Ми-28НМ, сообщил замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Мы приняли решение, что дальнейшая контрактация по "двадцать восьмым" машинам будет проводиться в пользу Ми-28НМ", - приводит слова Ю.Борисова ведомственная газета "Красная Звезда".

Издание отметило, что согласно госконтракту с "Вертолетами России" на производство установочной партии, первые два Ми-28НМ будут изготовлены до конца 2018 года.

"Вертолст получил лазерный бортовой комплекс обороны и новую систему управления вооружением, которая позволяет применять новые типы авиационных средств поражения с радиолокационной и лазерной системой наведения на больших дистанциях", - отметил Ю.Борисов.

Он подчеркнул, что облик модернизированного Ми-28НМ значительно отличается от базовой версии вертолста, благодаря чему живучесть и боевая эффективность нового вертолета существенно возросли.

"Машина приобрела модифицированный фюзеляж, модернизированные двигатели, бортовой комплекс радиоэлектронного оборудования и обзорно-прицельную систему, новую вспомогательную силовую установку, аппаратуру связи с беспилотными летательными аппаратами", - сказал замминистра обороны.

По его словам, функциональность Ми-28НМ улучшена, прежде всего, за счст изменения эргономики кабины экипажа и установки дублирующей системы управления вертолстом в кабине лстчика-оператора.

Он добавил, что на модернизированном вертолете планируется установить перспективную нашлемную систему целеуказания и наведения, которая совместно с надвтулочной радиолокационной станцией значительно повысит эффективность боевого применения вертолета в любых погодных условиях.

В газете отмечается, что модернизированный вертолет более устойчив к боевым повреждениям за счет использования новейших материалов, а благодаря новым двигателям повышенной мощности увеличена дальность его полета.

----------


## алтын

> В Карелии летчики Западного военного округа (ЗВО) приступили к первым полетам на истребителях Су-35, которые только поступили на вооружение. Летчики показали высший пилотаж на предельно малых высотах. Экипажи выполнили бреющий полет, а также имитировали воздушный бой на сверхзвуковых скоростях.



https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...80833-k0zf.htm

----------


## Fencer

В Саратовскую учебную авиабазу поступила партия новых вертолетов Ансат-У https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2155580@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны России заключило государственные контракты на поставку вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2155730@egNews

----------


## Гравилётчик

ЦВО получит бомбардировщики Су-34 в начале 2018 года



> МОСКВА, 22 дек – РИА Новости. Центральный военный округ России в январе-марте следующего года получит первые шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34, хорошо зарекомендовавших себя в Сирии, сообщил журналистам в пятницу помощник командующего войсками ЦВО полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.
> Самолеты будут дислоцированы в Челябинской области.
> "Летчики авиаполка Шагол приступили к переподготовке на многофункциональный истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-34. Первые шесть самолетов планируем принять в боевой состав в первом квартале 2018 года. Обучение проводится на базе Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны в Липецке", — сказал Рощупкин.

----------


## OKA

"В 2017 году экипажи объединения Воздушно-космических сил на 100 процентов выполнили планы по налету, боевой подготовке и боевому применению.

Общий налет составил более 20 тысяч часов. Средний налет на экипаж – свыше 120 часов.

В течение года экипажи дальней авиации принимали активное участие в учениях «Запад-2017», «Боевое содружество-2017», КСОР ОДКБ на территории Республики Таджикистан, авиационном конкурсе «Авиадартс-2017» на территории Китайской Народной Республики, Международном военно-техническом форуме «Армия-2017» и других мероприятиях.

«В этом году в рамках летно-тактических учений экипажи самолетов Ту-22М3 впервые отработали посадку на северные аэродромы Анадырь и Воркута. Впервые дальние бомбардировщики выполняли задачи в акватории Берингова моря» – отметил командующий дальней авиации генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кобылаш.

«В декабре 2017 года экипажи стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95МС впервые произвели посадку на аэродроме Биак Республики Индонезии. Полет проходил в сложных метеоусловиях, с выполнением дозаправки в воздухе. Но одну особенность можно особенно подчеркнуть – разница температур на аэродроме вылета и аэродроме посадки составляла около 70 градусов. Вылет осуществлялся из Амурской области, где ночью температуры доходили до -30, а в Индонезии даже в тени приближались к +40. Но при этом и летный состав и техника были качественно подготовлены и выполнили все задачи на самом высоком уровне» – подчеркнул Сергей Кобылаш.

В 2018 учебном году соединения и воинские части командования дальней авиации продолжат принимать активное участие во всех мероприятиях оперативной и боевой подготовки, как по плану командующего дальней авиацией, так и вышестоящих органов военного управления.

Справочно:

Дальняя авиация берет свое начало от эскадры воздушных кораблей «Илья Муромец», созданной 23 декабря 1914 года. За годы Первой мировой войны экипажи эскадры выполнили около 400 боевых вылетов. За время Великой Отечественной войны летный состав дальних бомбардировщиков совершил около 220 тысяч боевых вылетов, и сбросили свыше 2 миллионов авиационных бомб различного калибра.

В настоящее время на вооружении дальней авиации находятся модернизированные дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22м3, стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160, Ту-95мс, самолеты-заправщики Ил-78 и самолеты других типов.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2155999@egNews

http://www.airforce.ru/content/repor...aze-dyagilevo/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Заместитель Министра обороны Юрий Борисов посетил Уральский завод гражданской авиации*
> 
> Заместитель Министра обороны Юрий Борисов посетил с рабочей поездкой Уральский завод гражданской авиации в Екатеринбурге.
> 
> Выступая на совещании с участием коллектива предприятия, он заявил, что Минобороны России планирует с 2019 года дальнейшие закупки беспилотников «Форпост», улучшенных с учетом боевого опыта в Сирии и собранных полностью из российских комплектующих.
> 
> «В Сирии «Форпост» зарекомендовал себя с самой лучшей стороны. Поэтому мы строим планы на ближайшее десятилетие использовать эти комплексы. Естественно, они пройдут модернизацию», –– пояснил Юрий Борисов.
> 
> Он поблагодарил сотрудников завода,  которые постоянно находились на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии, где обеспечивали техническое обслуживание беспилотников.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2156214@egNews













Ещё фото:
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/photo_galle...51535-t4up.htm

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## Let_nab

*Российские Ту-95МС встревожили Австралию* 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...esia-exercises

Авиабаза Военно-воздушных сил Австралии в городе Дарвин была приведена в состояние повышенной боевой готовности из-за полета российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС над нейтральными водами у берегов Индонезии. Об этом в субботу, 30 декабря, сообщает газета The Guardian.

Как пояснили изданию в Минобороны страны, авиабаза в течение непродолжительного периода в декабре находилась в повышенной готовности, чтобы в случае необходимости иметь возможность «отреагировать на изменяющиеся обстоятельства». В ведомстве отметили, что нарушения иностранными самолетами воздушного пространства Австралии зафиксировано не было.

«Это напоминание о том, что Россия здесь и хочет быть игроком в сфере безопасности Тихоокеанского региона, поэтому будет использовать военную силу, чтобы это продемонстрировать», — рассказал один из ведущих экспертов по вопросам национальной безопасности Австралии Питер Дженнингс.

В Минобороны России пояснили, что два Ту-95МС и два военно-транспортных самолета Ил-76МД в начале декабря нанесли международный визит в Индонезию. Самолеты вылетели с аэродрома в Амурской области на аэродром Биак и провели дозаправку в воздухе над акваторией Тихого океана.

В ведомстве добавили, что российская дальняя авиация регулярно проводит полеты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Северной Атлантики, Черного и Каспийского морей, а также Тихого океана. Все полеты выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, подчеркнули там.

----------


## OKA

"В ЮВО в 2018 году «Аллигаторы», «Крокодилы», «Терминаторы» и «Ночные охотники» будут летать на 20% больше

На 20% возрастет количество летно-тактических учений экстремального характера с участием экипажей вертолетов авиационного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Краснодарском крае. Как правило, все они будут проведены в горной местности, ночью, в сложных метеорологических условиях.

Вертолетчики отработают доставку боеприпасов и различных грузов военного назначения в труднодоступные горные районы, сопровождение колонн, высадку тактического воздушного десанта, огневую поддержку действий штурмовых отрядов.

Планируется, что в 2018 году с экипажами вертолетов авиационного полка ЮВО будет проведено более 30 учений различного масштаба на территории Ростовской области, Ставропольского края, а также республик Северного Кавказа.

В учебных мероприятиях будут задействованы многоцелевые всепогодные боевые вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор», ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», транспортно-штурмовые вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор», ударные вертолеты Ми-24П и Ми-35 «Крокодил».

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2157201@egNews

----------


## OKA

"В России назвали новую дату первого полета бомбардировщика Ту-160М2

Первый полет стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160М2 состоится в конце января текущего года. Ранее называли более поздний срок.

Программа разработки стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160М2 является одним из самых амбициозных проектов современного российского ВПК. Ранее часть эксплуатируемых ВВС РФ самолетов Ту-160 уже проходила модернизацию в рамках программы Ту-160М, однако М2 — принципиально другое направление.

Насколько можно судить, оно предполагает возобновление производства крылатых машин, причем с использованием новейшей бортовой электроники, которая позволит существенно расширить боевой потенциал самолета. Речь идет о новых вычислительных и бортовых системах, средствах контроля, бесплатформенной инерциальной навигационной системе, комплексе РЭБ, топливомерно-расходомерных системах и системах управления оружием. Ранее СМИ писали, что Военно-воздушные силы намерены получить 50 новых Ту-160М2 при начале их серийного производства в первой половине 2020-х годов.

Важно заметить, что первый Ту-160М2, а вернее, его «прообраз», будет выполнен на основе советского задела. Первые качественные фото этой машины представили в ноябре прошлого года.

Теперь российский вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин заявил, что машина должна подняться в небо раньше намеченного срока. Если ранее первый полет хотели выполнить в феврале, то теперь он намечен на конец января текущего года. «КБ "Туполев" действительно обещает поднять самолет раньше — в конце января», — заявил намедни Дмитрий Рогозин на своей странице в Facebook. Стоит отметить, что о февральских испытаниях также сообщил именно он.

Рогозин: первый полет бомбардировщика Ту-160М2 назначен на январь 2018 года - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-160 совершил первый полет в 1981 году, а эксплуатировать его начали в 1987-м. Всего произвели 35 таких самолетов, включая 27 серийных. По имеющимся сведениям, в настоящий момент ВВС РФ эксплуатируют 16 таких самолетов.

На сегодняшний день мало известно о планируемом вооружении для Ту-160М2. По имеющимся данным, в арсенал бомбардировщика намерены включить перспективную крылатую ракету Х-БД, дальность пуска которой якобы будет превосходить даже дальность пуска новой X-101. Нельзя исключать, что в состав вооружения также со временем внесут новейшие управляемые бомбы. Тем более что их стоимость существенно ниже стоимости ракет большой дальности.

Отметим, что сам по себе самолет Ту-160М2 российские военные эксперты рассматривают в качестве «промежуточного звена» на пути к стратегическому бомбардировщику нового поколения, получившему обозначение ПАК ДА. "

https://naked-science.ru/article/tec...u-datu-pervogo

----------


## Avia M

> "В России назвали новую дату первого полета бомбардировщика Ту-160М2. Первый полет стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-160М2 состоится в конце января текущего года. Ранее называли более поздний срок.


Теоретически, начало февраля... (ранее) http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/6...-9/#post156157
Кст., формулировка "конец января"разве является датой?

----------


## OKA

> Теоретически, начало февраля... (ранее) http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/6...-9/#post156157
> Кст., формулировка "конец января"разве является датой?


Наверное интересные вопросы задавать напрямую :

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/949281335314731010

))

----------


## Polikarpoff

Интересно...



> Летчики недавно сформированной эскадрильи Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированной в Курской области, приступили к первым учебно-тренировочным полетам.
> 
> На полигоне Погоново в Воронежской области экипажи Су-30СМ и Миг-29СМТ отработают элементы сложного пилотажа, управление боевым самолетом на предельно малых и предельных высотах, приемы ведения воздушного боя на сверхзвуковых скоростях, посадку с одним условно неработающим двигателем и уход на второй круг, пуски неуправляемых ракет по наземным целям, а также опробуют системы наведения при стрельбе из авиационной 30-мм пушки.
> 
> Полеты продлятся в течение трех дней. За все летные смены экипажи совершат более 40 тренировочных полетов, 20 из них пройдут в ночных условиях. В полетах задействовано свыше 15 экипажей, а также 10 самолетов МиГ-29СМТ и Су-30СМ.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...2f0f16ffc7c058
Получается, что Су-30СМ пришли в полк не вместо МиГ-29СМТ, а в дополнение?

----------


## Red307

> Интересно...
> 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...2f0f16ffc7c058
> Получается, что Су-30СМ пришли в полк не вместо МиГ-29СМТ, а в дополнение?


Какой-то большой полк получится. 4 эскадрильи

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Какой-то большой полк получится. 4 эскадрильи


МиГов по реестру только на 2 АЭ набирается, 21 СМТ и 4 спарки

----------


## Red307

> МиГов по реестру только на 2 АЭ набирается, 21 СМТ и 4 спарки


Ну. 2 эскадрильи 29СМТ и 2 30СМ. Итого 4. Наверное, что б Донбасс сторожить))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну. 2 эскадрильи 29СМТ и 2 30СМ. Итого 4. Наверное, что б Донбасс сторожить))


30СМ 12 машин = 1 АЭ

----------


## Red307

> 30СМ 12 машин = 1 АЭ


Я что-то подумал, что их там две... Бывает. Все равно большой полк.

----------


## L39aero

Да никакой не вместо, как получат вторую аэ так и попрощаются с смт)

----------


## Pilot

ТАСС, 11 января. Авиационная база Центрального военного округа, которая обеспечивает поиск и спасение приземлившихся космонавтов, в первом квартале 2018 года получит на вооружение четыре новых вертолета Ми-8МТВ-5. Об этом в четверг сообщил помощник командующего войсками округа полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.

"Космические спасатели Центрального военного округа получат в первом квартале 2018 года четыре новых вертолета Ми-8МТВ-5. Техника поступит в эскадрилью, базирующуюся на аэродроме Упрун в Челябинской области, с казанского предприятия холдинга "Вертолеты России" в соответствии с планом выполнения гособоронзаказа", - отметил он.

Ранее экипажи прошли подготовку в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации под Тверью.

Военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-8МТВ-5 предназначен для перевозки десанта и грузов массой до четырех тонн, а также огневой поддержки Сухопутных войск в дневное и ночное время.

Летчики армейской и транспортной авиации округа ежегодно принимают участие в поисково-спасательном обеспечении посадок пилотируемых космических кораблей на территории Казахстана. За последние 10 лет военные участвовали почти в 60 операциях, эвакуировав больше 200 космонавтов.

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker

Ещё репортаж:
https://46tv.ru/new/society/007775/

----------


## ZHeN

и ещё репортаж (другие кадры):

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> и ещё репортаж


С сайта МО РФ: "Летчики новой эскадрильи истребителей ЗВО, дислоцированной в Курской обл., выполняют первые тренировочные полеты", январь 2018 г.:
 
 
 
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## OKA

"В Восточном военном округе в соединении армейской авиации, дислоцированном в Хабаровском крае, состоялись первые в новом году учебно-тренировочные полеты молодых летчиков.

Пилоты вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» под руководством опытных инструкторов отработали задачи по взлету и посадке, зависанию на определенной высоте, элементы легкого пилотажа (развороты, спирали, подъемы и спуски), а также выполнили полеты в заданный район.

В общей сложности молодые летчики провели в небе более 100 часов, в том числе в темное время суток с использованием специальных очков ночного видения.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2157953@egNews

----------


## boyan

А были ли за недавнее время  сообщения об учениях подразделений на Ка-52 с использованием ПТУР "Вихрь-М" Или это прерогатива спецов из Чкаловского и Торжка в Сирии? Или Обещания Рогозина так и остались обещаниями, и 14 млрд на партии ПТУР растворились?

----------


## boyan

И как обычно без птур. Неужели все деньги выданные Ижмеху ушли на несколько ракет для постановочных пусков на максимальную дальность летчиками ГЛИЦ и Торжка в Сирии? Для рекламы. Как обычно у камовцев.

----------


## ZHeN

боян, ты ожил ! это прекрасно ! как оцениваешь ми-28 в сирии ? :)

----------


## Сергей72

*Первый серийный Ил-76МД-М будет передан Минобороны до конца января.*

МОСКВА, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ получит первый серийный модернизированный военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-М до конца месяца. Об этом в интервью ТАСС сообщил главный конструктор ПАО "Ил" Николай Таликов.
"Армия попросила у нас модернизировать самолеты Ил-76МД, которые находятся в строю, и мы выпустили первый серийный Ил-76МД-М. Заказчик облетал его в последних числах декабря прошлого года, самолет готов к передаче, но не успели пока на бумагах все дооформить. В январе мы передадим первую серийную модернизированную машину Минобороны", - сказал Таликов.
В 2016 году Минобороны РФ заключило первый серийный контракт на модернизацию военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД до уровня Ил-76МД-М. У них будут обновлены пилотажно-навигационное оборудование, аппаратура связи, средства обороны. Самолеты получат элементы "стеклянной кабины", а назначенный срок службы будет продлен до 40 лет.
Программа модернизации строевых Ил-76МД началась в 2014 году.


Первый серийный Ил-76МД-М будет передан Минобороны до конца января - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## boyan

> боян, ты ожил ! это прекрасно ! как оцениваешь ми-28 в сирии ? :)


что такое оцениваешь, это единственные боевые лошатки, ну и Ми-35М. Ка-52 как всегда в роли Донны Розы из Бразилии.. Один вылет с летчиками глиц после трехнедельной предполетной. Один выстрел и кино на всю Рассею. Причем кино выстрела одного из 5-ти, Потому как убогий Вихрь как падал так и падает.

----------


## ZHeN

боевые лошатки так лошатят, что диверсантов с миномётами к авиабазе подпускают и по стоячему грузовику атакой попасть не могут :D

----------


## boyan

> боевые лошатки так лошатят, что диверсантов с миномётами к авиабазе подпускают и по стоячему грузовику атакой попасть не могут :D


Придумывай побольше. Организация охраны базы это не к возможностям вертолета. Про грузовик лишь фантазии обиженного камофила. Просто в реальность перейди из симулятора любимого и по факту подумай, какое количество Ми-24, 35М, 28Н, было в Сирии и почему. Или почему алжирцы побрезговали Ка-52, хотя им предлагали. А ведь они тщательно свой контракт делали. Ми-28УБ с надвтулочной это на 90% их заслуга

----------


## Igor_k

давайте , я попробую догадаться , где трудится автор этого поста  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ZHeN

> Про грузовик лишь фантазии обиженного камофила.


ну да, фантазии :) есть как бы видеопруф  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mig

> ну да, фантазии :) есть как бы видеопруф


вам рассказать, как "видеопруфы" иными словами - фейки - делаются?

----------


## ZHeN

> вам рассказать, как "видеопруфы" иными словами - фейки - делаются?


речь об официальном видео от минобороны РФ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mig

> речь об официальном видео от минобороны РФ


задолбали укропские тролли! Иди на свой свидомый ресурс и на мове там балакай!

----------


## Антон

> задолбали укропские тролли! Иди на свой свидомый ресурс и на мове там балакай!


Товарищь ZHeN не "укропский тролль" - он задает вполне резонные вопросы о эффективности системы автоматического сопровождения целей на Ми28

----------


## Mig

> Товарищь ZHeN не "укропский тролль" - он задает вполне резонные вопросы о эффективности системы автоматического сопровождения целей на Ми28


Степан Бандера ему товарищщщщ

----------


## Антон

> Степан Бандера ему товарищщщщ


Упоротые наши,не чем не лучше "укропских троллей"...

----------


## OKA

> Степан Бандера ему товарищщщщ


Тоже в расход?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

> Упоротые наши,не чем не лучше "укропских троллей"...


Но хуже всех невростенички, от одной фразы теряющие контроль.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 15 января. ИНТЕРФАКС - Летчики истребителей МиГ-29 российской авиационной военной базы "Эребуни" Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Армении, выполнили перехват воздушных целей условного противника в ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов.

Как сообщил в понедельник "Интерфаксу" начальник пресс-службы ЮВО полковник Вадим Астафьев, "в ходе тренировки летчики парами и звеньями отработали действия в воздухе с элементами сложного пилотирования по перехвату скоростных целей, имитирующих самолеты условного противника".

"В ходе полетов летчиками отрабатывались вопросы по поиску указанных целей, применения по ним условных пусков ракет и осуществления принудительной посадки на военный аэродром Эребуни самолетов - нарушителей", - отметил он.

По данным В.Астафьева, "тренировка, в которой принимали участие около 50 военнослужащих и более 20 единиц военной и авиационной техники, проводилась во взаимодействии с подразделениями ПВО в интересах мотострелкового соединения на высокогорном полигоне "Алагяз"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Очередным этапом тесного сотрудничества ВАСО и АК им. Ильюшина стала закладка в стапели в Воронеже двух опытных машин легкого транспортника Ил-112В.






13.01.2018: ВАСО – Ил: 85 лет творческого полета

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

17 января 2018 г. экипажи истребителей Су-30М2 и бомбардировщика Су-34 смешанного авиационного соединения 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) впервые отработали конвейерную посадку самолётов на автомобильную дорогу в Ростовской обл. в рамках летного тактического учения (ЛТУ):

----------


## OKA

> 


Летят автострадные, зимние.. ))

Почти танки))

Навеяло :

https://ru-klukva-ru.livejournal.com/1676290.html

----------


## Djoker

Ил-78М-90А полетел!


https://russianplanes.net/id224432

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи транспортных самолетов Ан-26 авиаполка Западного военного округа (ЗВО), расположенного в Ленинградской области, отрабатывают бомбометание на полигоне Кингисепп, сообщил начальник пресс-службы ЗВО полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Экипажи самолетов Ан-26 выполнят боевое бомбометание на точность по мишеням, имитирующим боевую технику условного противника несколькими способами (с кабрирования, пикирования). Отработка задач практического бомбометания экипажами эскадрильи транспортно-десантных самолетов Ан-26 смешанного транспортного авиаполка ЗВО будет проходит в течение нескольких дней в дневное и ночное время", — сказал он.

Мугинов отметил, что поражение условных целей в темное время суток проводится с высот от 500 до 900 метров практическими авиабомбами П-50Т. Это является одной из сложнейших учебно-боевых задач курса боевой подготовки экипажей военно-транспортной авиации.

Как сообщил полковник, Ан-26 в случае необходимости боевого применения может выполнять задачи легкого бомбардировщика. Для этого авиатехники крепят на крыльевых пилонах самолета специальные балочные держатели и подвешивают авиабомбы ОФАБ-100 или П-50Т. В кабине Ан-26 устанавливается прицельное устройство."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180121/1513026186.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"В журнале «Air International» за октябрь 2017 года была опубликована статья «Russia’s new primary trainer», наш блог приводит ее перевод.

Як-152 является новым учебным самолетом для ВКС России. Два Як-152 были показаны на авиасалоне МАКС-2017 – самолет с бортовым номером «01», выкрашенный в серый цвет, принимал участие в летной программе, и самолет номером «02», в красно-бело-желтой раскраске демонстрировался на статической экспозиции и не поднимался в воздух до конца салона. Еще некоторое число самолетов находится в производстве. В соответствии с контрактом ВКС России на проведение НИОКР по теме «Птичка-ВВС», Иркутский авиационный завод выпустит два прототипа Як-152 для летных испытаний и два для усталостных и статических испытаний. В сентябре 2015 года заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов объявил о том, что ВКС намерены приобрести 150 Як-152, разработанный в ОКБ Яковлева для первоначального обучения летчиков. Производство самолетов будет осуществлять Иркутский авиационный завод, причем он и ОКБ Яковлева входят в состав АО «Корпорация «Иркут».

Главный конструктор ОКБ Яковлева Дмитрий Драч удовлетворен самолетом, по его словам, «впервые за 30 лет мы разработали самолет для авиации общего назначения». Первый Як-152 с бортовым номером «01» поднялся в воздух 29 сентября 2016 года. На МАКС-2017 Драч объявил о том, что Як-152 приступит к государственным испытаниям осенью 2017 года.

ОКБ Яковлева разработало Як-152 с простым и прочным планером, а также небольшим числом элементов, включая капот двигателя, кок винта и законцовки крыла, сделанные из композиционных материалов. В ходе прочностных испытаний планер выдержал нагрузку в 13,5g, которая равняется эксплуатационной перегрузке в 9g ( с коэффициентом 1,5). Крыло имеет современный профиль и создает значительную подъемную силу и препятствует вхождению в штопор. По сравнению с Як-52 разработки 1974 года, который все еще используется для обучения летчиков, Як-152 обладает намного большей энерговооруженностью. В результате, Драч сообщил, что скороподъемность самолета достигла 12-13 м/с, а скорость повысилась с 280 до 380 км/ч.
Шасси создано АО «Авиаагрегат» и в нем используются крепкие стойки шасси и шины низкого давления. Курсант (на переднем кресле) и инструктор сидят друг за другом под единым фонарем в катапультируемых креслах Звезда СКС-94М2-152.

Рядом с Як-152 демонстрировался двигатель A03T V12, который производится компанией RED Aircraft GmbH (Аденау, Германия), основанной эмигрантом из России Владимиром Райхлином.

В России двигатели собираются и обслуживаются компанией «Руссо-Балт», совладельцем которой является Райхлин. Дизельный шестицилиндровый двигатель А03Т имеет европейский, российский и американский сертификаты. Его взлетная мощность достигает 500 л.с., он вращает трехлопастный винт МТВ-9-Е-С. По словам Драча, двигатель уже доработан для полетов при отрицательных перегрузках.

Винтовой Як-152 и реактивный Як-130 являются частью общей системы обучения. Для обеспечения плавного перехода с одного самолета на другой, ВКС России заказали в Як-152 оборудование кабины, аналогичное Як-130.

Як-152 для гражданского рынка будет оснащаться упрощенным оборудованием пилотской кабины без военной системы навигации, системы госпознавания и связи.

Другой претендент

Рекламируемый своим производителем как кандидат на роль учебного самолета для ВКС России, с надписью «ВВС России» на киле, реактивный самолет СР-10 принимал участие в летной программе МАКС-2017. СР-10 разрабатывался частным российским КБ САТ с 2007 года. Первый полет самолет совершил 25 декабря 2015 года, и он проходит испытания с аэродрома Кубинка.

Его отличием является умеренная (10°) обратная стреловидность крыла. Планер создан из композиционных материалов. Прототип СР-10 оснащен двигателем АИ-25ТЛ тягой 16,87 кН, заимствованным у учебно-боевого самолета L-39С. Серийные самолеты будут оснащаться двигателями аналогичной тяги, например, АЛ-55, СМ-100 или РД-2500.

В 2014 году проект СР-10 был передан Министерству обороны России в качестве участника тендера на новый учебно-тренировочный самолет для начального и основного этапов подготовки Несмотря на неудачу, КБ САТ все еще предлагает самолет ВКС России в качестве переходного самолета в нише между Як-152 и Як-130. Однако заказ ВКС России на СР-10 представляется маловероятным, так как необходимость вводить новый тип самолета между Як-152 и Як-130 отсутствует. А частные владельцы, которым нравится необычный и привлекательный внешний вил СР-10, могут дать ему шанс получить заказы."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3062222.html


В середине 80-х прошлого, в маёвнике такие аппараты (про152) только ленивый не рисовал)) Но "Тукано" тогда был писком моды))

----------


## OKA

"Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) на учениях уничтожили бронетехнику условного противника несмотря на морозы, сообщили в пресс-службе военного округа.

В рамках летных тактических учений под Курганом были задействованы экипажи двадцати фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24. Они уничтожили наземные цели на полигоне Сафакулево в Курганской области.

Цели имитировали движущуюся бронетехнику условного противника. Замаскированную колонну, согласно легенде учений, обнаружил при патрулировании самолет-разведчик Су-24МР.

«На авиабазе Шагол в Челябинской области звено бомбардировщиков было оперативно поднято в воздух, несмотря на морозы до — 30 градусов», — говорится в сообщении.

Далее летчики отработали боевые пуски по мишеням неуправляемых ракет «воздух-поверхность». Экипажами также был выполнен сложный пилотаж на высоте от 50 до 3 тыс. метров."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/it/2371515.html

----------


## Сергей72

*Россия воскресила законсервированный при Ельцине бомбардировщик.*

Стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-160М с заводским номером 8-04 в январе начал испытательные полеты. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

По словам собеседника агентства, до конца 2018 года этот ракетоносец будет передан Воздушно-космическим силам России. Публике он был показан в ноябре 2017-го на Казанском авиационном заводе.

Данный самолет изготовлен из советского задела и не является опытным образцом модернизированного варианта бомбардировщика — Ту-160М2. «На самолете проведена только малая модернизация, планер и двигатели остались прежними», — пояснил источник, добавив, что производство Ту-160М2 с нуля пока невозможно из-за неготовности документации.

Демонстрационный полет этой машины запланирован на 25 января. За ним, как сообщала пресс-служба Кремля, понаблюдает президент России Владимир Путин.

Серийный выпуск Ту-160, начавшийся в 1984 году в Казани, был приостановлен в 1990-е после того, как тогдашний президент Борис Ельцин в 1992-м объявил об отказе от закупки этих самолетов. В 1997-м начались работы по восстановлению производства: две машины были достроены из старых заделов, сохраненных на заводе.

В данный момент в составе ВКС России находятся 11 Ту-160 и 5 Ту-160М.

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/24/tu160/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> "Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) на учениях уничтожили бронетехнику условного противника несмотря на морозы, сообщили в пресс-службе военного округа.





https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...41050-ea2d.htm

----------


## Djoker

Воронежские лётчики показали класс в небе – Новости Воронежа и Воронежской области – Вести-Воронеж

----------


## Djoker



----------


## L39aero

Ооо, су-35 начали заправляться

----------


## ZHeN

а что в этом удивительного ?

----------


## L39aero

Ну РЛЭ как нибудь на досуге почитайте и узнаете.

----------


## ZHeN

дайте ссылку, с удовольствием почитаю.

----------


## Red307

Очевидно, в РЛЭ на Су-35 не была  предусмотрена дозаправка в воздухе.

----------


## ZHeN

но он проектировался со штангой дозаправки с самого начала... как в РЛЭ может быть не предусмотрена дозаправка ?

----------


## Red307

Я как бы продолжил мысль про "почитать РЛЭ"?

----------


## F70173

> Ооо, су-35 начали заправляться


пока только контакты. имею ввиду борт, который я снимал на том видео

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Летные испытания модернизированного "стратега" Ту-160М планируется завершить к середине 2021 года, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в авиапроме.
       "Испытания Ту-160М будут проходить на базе Летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) им. Громова в подмосковном Жуковском. Предполагается, что они завершатся летом 2021 года", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       По его словам, отдельные образцы вооружения и авионики разрабатываемого самолета уже испытываются.
       "На данный момент уже проведен ряд испытаний авиационных средств поражения и бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования (БРЭО) для Ту-160М", - отметил собеседник агентства.
       Он подчеркнул, что появление новых возможностей ракетного вооружения - например, оперативно обнаруживать цель и перенацеливать в воздухе уже выпущенные боеприпасы, потребует дополнительных испытаний самолета для обеспечения эффективного управления вооружением.
       Источник сообщил, что бортовой комплекс модернизированного ракетоносца будет обладать элементами "искусственного интеллекта". Например, электроника "стратега" сможет подсказывать пилоту оптимальный способ вывода самолета из критической ситуации, а также выявлять неполадки систем и предлагать варианты их устранения.
       Кроме того, обсуждается возможность внедрения в единую систему управления элементов дополненной виртуальной реальности, которая обезопасит пилотирование при плохой видимости, а также системы, способной выполнять голосовые команды пилота, добавил собеседник агентства.
       Как сообщалось, 25 января президенту РФ Владимиру Путину был продемонстрирован полет нового стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160 "Белый лебедь", производство которого восстанавливают на Казанском авиазаводе им. С.П. Горбунова (филиал ПАО "Туполев", входит в ОАК). По своим тактико-техническим характеристикам и составу оборудования Ту-160 (№804), получивший имя "Петр Дейнекин" в честь первого главкома ВВС России, в основном соответствует серийным Ту-160. В дальнейшем самолет будет доведен до соответствия техническому облику модернизированных Ту-160М.
       В Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) "Интерфаксу" сообщили, что эффективность новой модификации стратегического ракетоносца Ту-160М будет увеличена на 60% по сравнению с базовым самолетом.
       "Модернизированный ракетоносец будет обладать интеллектуальной системой управления, новым пилотажно-навигационным оборудованием, бортовой радиолокационной станцией и комплексом радиоэлектронного противодействия", - добавили в компании.
       Параллельно "Туполев" ведет работы по созданию опытных образцов Ту-160М2 - новейшей модификации стратегического ракетоносца. Отмечалось, что внешне этот самолет не будет отличаться от базового Ту-160, но при этом его боевые возможности существенно увеличатся, в том числе, за счет расширения спектра вооружения.
       Ту-160М2 будет использовать более современные виды высокоточного оружия и новые двигатели НК-32, которые позволят увеличить дальность полета стратегических ракетоносцев.
       Госконтракт между Минобороны РФ и ПАО "Туполев" на поставку первой партии "стратегов" Ту-160М2 предусматривает создание 10 самолетов стоимостью 15 млрд рублей каждый. Выполнение контракта позволит обеспечить полную загрузку завода до 2027 года..."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=472212

----------


## Avia M

В этом году продолжится выполнение государственного оборонного заказа и обеспечение техникой российских ВКС, - отметил Сергей Бочаров. - В наступившем году мы должны поставить в Минобороны *десять Су-35 и шесть модернизированных Су-27СМ*. По программе ПАК ФА в 2017 году мы завершили изготовление лётных образцов Т-50 второго этапа, переданы заказчику на испытание три машины, ведётся подготовка к производству установочной партии. Программа является для нас крайне важной и перспективной.
переданы КНР десять Су-35. В 2018 году соседняя страна должна получить завершающую контракт партию из десяти таких же машин.

https://todaykhv.ru/news/economics-and-business/10769/

----------


## OKA

"Лётчики соединения армейской авиации Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, приступили к несению дежурства в Арктической зоне ответственности округа.

Экипажи будут выполнять задачи по доставке личного состава в ходе ротации военнослужащих, проходящих службу в воинских частях, дислоцированных в Арктической зоне и грузов различного назначения в отдаленные гарнизоны на вертолетах Ми-8АМТШ.

Помимо этого, лётчики осуществят доставку продовольствия на арктические пункты базирования. Летный состав прибыл в Арктическую зону в порядке плановой ротации.

Маршруты перелётов проходят через ряд крупных горных перевалов со сложными климатическими условиями, что требует от летного состава наивысшего мастерства и опыта.

В прошлом году в ходе несения дежурства экипажи транспортных вертолетов Ми-26 доставили более 70 тонн грузов различного назначения в отдаленные гарнизоны ВВО, дислоцированные, в частности, на острове Врангеля и мысе Шмидта.

Кроме того, экипажами армейской авиации округа были доставлены 2 гидравлических пресса, общей массой около 15 тонн, на остров Врангеля для обеспечения работ экологического подразделения ВВО.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2159961@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Западном военном округе стартовал первый этап конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2018» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2159951@egNews

----------


## L39aero

Особенно хорошо смотрится в заголовке фото из полка ЮВО

----------


## Fencer

> Особенно хорошо смотрится в заголовке фото из полка ЮВО


Я уже давно перестал обращать на такие ляпы журналистов - нашли подходящую фотографию по их мнению и выложили в сообщении...

----------


## Fencer

*Путин присвоил почетные звания трем воинским частям*

Президент Владимир Путин присвоил почетные наименования 23-му истребительному авиационному полку, 810-й отдельной ордена Жукова бригаде морской пехоты и 277-му бомбардировочному авиационному полку.

Как говорится в указах президента, опубликованных на официальном портале правовой информации, теперь эти подразделения носят следующие названия: 23-й истребительный авиационный Таллинский полк, 810-я отдельная гвардейская ордена Жукова бригада морской пехоты и 277-й бомбардировочный авиационный Млавский полк.

Авиаполки удостоены почестей "в целях воспитания военнослужащих в духе преданности Отечеству и верности воинскому долгу, сохранения славных воинских исторических традиций, а также учитывая заслуги личного состава". Бригада морепехов - "за массовый героизм и отвагу, стойкость и мужество, проявленные личным составом бригады в боевых действиях по защите Отечества и государственных интересов в условиях вооруженных конфликтов, и учитывая ее заслуги в мирное время".

Отмечается, что три указа вступают в силу с момента подписания — с 29 января 2018 года 
https://topwar.ru/134892-putin-prisv...-chastyam.html

----------


## Fencer

> Президент Владимир Путин присвоил почетные наименования 23-му истребительному авиационному полку и 277-му бомбардировочному авиационному полку.


Официальное опубликование правовых актов в электронном виде
Официальное опубликование правовых актов в электронном виде

----------


## bakulinks77

> *Путин присвоил почетные звания трем воинским частям*
> 
> Президент Владимир Путин присвоил почетные наименования 23-му истребительному авиационному полку, 810-й отдельной ордена Жукова бригаде морской пехоты и 277-му бомбардировочному авиационному полку.
> 
> Как говорится в указах президента, опубликованных на официальном портале правовой информации, теперь эти подразделения носят следующие названия: 23-й истребительный авиационный Таллинский полк, 810-я отдельная гвардейская ордена Жукова бригада морской пехоты и 277-й бомбардировочный авиационный Млавский полк.
> 
> Авиаполки удостоены почестей "в целях воспитания военнослужащих в духе преданности Отечеству и верности воинскому долгу, сохранения славных воинских исторических традиций, а также учитывая заслуги личного состава". Бригада морепехов - "за массовый героизм и отвагу, стойкость и мужество, проявленные личным составом бригады в боевых действиях по защите Отечества и государственных интересов в условиях вооруженных конфликтов, и учитывая ее заслуги в мирное время".
> 
> Отмечается, что три указа вступают в силу с момента подписания — с 29 января 2018 года 
> https://topwar.ru/134892-putin-prisv...-chastyam.html


А они разве таковыми не были? Уж 23 и 277 таковыми и были если память не подводит...

----------


## AndyK

> А они разве таковыми не были? Уж 23 и 277 таковыми и были если память не подводит...


Точно так, были до реформы табуреткина - и номера, и наименования. Просто все вернули взад  :Smile:

----------


## Griffon

> Точно так, были до реформы табуреткина - и номера, и наименования. Просто все вернули взад


Не всё, ордена почему-то не вернули...

----------


## AndyK

> Не всё, ордена почему-то не вернули...


Верно, ордена почему-то в "новейшей" истории потерялись... :Frown:

----------


## Fencer

> А они разве таковыми не были? Уж 23 и 277 таковыми и были если память не подводит...


В одно время были авиабазы и авиагруппы...

----------


## Avia M

К "дню северных территорий"!

МОСКВА, 1 фев — РИА Новости. Авиация Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России будет базироваться совместно с гражданской на острове Итуруп Курильской гряды, 

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180201/1513764924.html

----------


## Сергей72

*"Вертолеты России" подвели итоги выполнения ГОЗ 2017 года*

Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в госкорпорацию Ростех) в рамках единого дня приемки военной продукции подвел итоги исполнения государственного оборонного заказа 2017 года в интересах Министерства обороны. Предприятия холдинга в ушедшем году произвели и поставили российскому военному ведомству 72 новых вертолета.

Еще 70 вертолетов в 2017 году были переданы Минобороны РФ после проведения на них капитального ремонта. Кроме того, Казанский вертолетный завод поставил АО «КОМЗ» 5 вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5-1 для последующего дооборудования их комплексом РЭБ.

"В 2017 году холдинг в очередной раз продемонстрировал четкое выполнение гособоронзаказа, при этом по многим позициям мы по согласованию с Министерством обороны выполнили свои обязательства досрочно. Мы начали серийные поставки учебно-боевых вертолетов Ми-28УБ, освоили модернизацию корабельных Ка-27, а в 2018 году к этому списку добавится еще один новый проект – мы планируем поставить Минобороны РФ первый транспортно-десантный вертолет Ми-38Т", - отметил заместитель генерального директора холдинга "Вертолеты России" по продажам военной вертолетной техники Владислав Савельев.

В рамках гособоронзаказа 2018 года холдингом запланирована поставка Минобороны РФ порядка 60 новых вертолетов, в том числе более 30 вертолетов типа Ми-8 в рамках оформленных совместных решений о досрочной поставке.

"Вертолеты России" подвели итоги выполнения ГОЗ 2017 года

----------


## OKA

"Модернизированные воздушные танкеры Ил-78-2 (Ил-78МД-90А) оснастят системой управления сближением с получающими топливо самолетами. За их маневрированием и стыковкой приемных устройств со шлангом танкера пилоты заправщиков смогут следить на специальном экране. Автоматика будет корректировать взаимное положение бортов. По мнению экспертов, автоматизация значительно повысит безопасность полетов и облегчит нагрузку на пилотов.

Как сообщили «Известиям» в главкомате ВКС, новая система управления дозаправкой прошла все этапы наземной отработки и компьютерного моделирования. Ее летные испытания проведут на базе модернизированного воздушного танкера Ил-78-2, который совершил первый полет 25 января.

В компании «Ильюшин» подтвердили факт разработки новой системы управления дозаправкой, но от дальнейших комментариев воздержались.

Комплекс контролирует несколько десятков параметров, в том числе положение танкера и заправляемого самолета, скорость и направление ветра, другие метеоданные. На основании этой информации с точностью до нескольких сантиметров создается 3D-модель процесса сближения и стыковки. Она отображается на экранах в кабине экипажа. Система контролирует и корректирует положение танкера и заправляемого самолета. Это позволяет произвести безопасную стыковку и перекачать топливо.

Дозаправка в воздухе позволяет увеличить дальность полета ударных самолетов и массу полезной нагрузки, сократить время перебазирования авиации, провести взлет с минимальным запасом топлива с укороченных полос. Однако она требует очень высокого уровня подготовки пилотов и считается одной из самых опасных летных операций. Экипажи двух воздушных судов должны сблизить их на расстояние до 26–28 м. И это на высоте 6–10 тыс. м при скорости 440–600 км/ч.

В российских ВКС для выполнения этой процедуры танкер выпускает подвижный шланг с конусом, а пилоту заправляемой машины нужно попасть в него специальной штангой. Ил-78-2 может одновременно заправлять два самолетов. В минуту перекачивается до 2,7 т топлива. Резкое изменение любого из параметров полета может привести к разрыву шланга, разливу топлива и его воспламенению...

При дозаправке в воздухе пилоты теряют до 4–5 кг веса. Во время этой процедуры у абсолютно здорового военного летчика фиксировали частоту пульса в 180–200 ударов в минуту (норма – 76-80), а в отдельных случаях она достигала 220 ударов.

В США и ряде других стран используется иная схема дозаправки. С заправщика выпускается специальная штанга, которая соединяется с горловиной на корпусе заправляемого самолета. Штангой управляет специальный оператор. Такая система теоретически безопаснее, но она значительно снижает скорость процедуры и накладывает серьезные ограничения на параметры полета.

— В случае внедрения новой системы сближения и стыковки дозаправка самолетов в воздухе упростится, — заявил заместитель главного редактора журнала «Авиапанорама» генерал-майор Владимир Попов. — Компьютер будет получать полетные данные одновременно с борта танкера и заправляемого самолета, сопоставлять их и выдавать пилотам удобную для восприятия картинку.

Эксперт отметил, что при этом система бортовых автопилотов помогает выдерживать благоприятный режим сближения и процесса дозаправки.

— Можно сказать, что появится еще один член экипажа — виртуальный. Хорошая автоматизация при дозаправке — залог безопасности полетов, добавил Владимир Попов.

Обновленный Ил-78-2 получил новое пилотажно-навигационное, оптико-электронное и светотехническое оборудование, более совершенные средства обороны и связи, усовершенствованную радиоэлектронику. В результате его возможности значительно возрастут. Самолет способен выполнять полеты с крейсерской скоростью до 750 км/ч на высотах до 10 тыс. м. Танкер вмещает до 118 т топлива. Новые Ил-78-2 смогут оставаться в строю до 40 лет."

https://iz.ru/701878/sergei-valchenk...vtomatiziruiut

----------


## Let_nab

*Опять американцы затаили обидку на грубость!* 

Американские ВМС опубликовали видео, на которых виден российский истребитель, пролетающий в полутора метрах от американского патрульного самолета, выполняющего разведывательный полет над Черным морем. Это очередной инцидент, в котором российские пилоты не соблюдают соответствующие условия безопасности. 

Во время происшествия, случившегося 29 января над Черным морем, российский истребитель Су-27 пролетел на расстоянии в 1,5 метра (5 футов) от самолета американских ВМС «EP-3 Aries» (радиоэлектронная разведка), непосредственно пересекая его трассу полета, и приводя к тому, что ЕР-3 попал в турбулентность. Пресс-секретарь ВМС в Европе полковник Памела Кунзе , информируя об этом происшествии, пояснила, что российские пилоты «имеют право» летать в международном воздушном пространстве, но «обязаны вести себя согласно международным стандартам, установленным в целях обеспечения безопасности и избегания инцидентов». Тем более, что американский самолет действовал в соответствии с международным правом и не провоцировал россиян.

Весь инцидент был быстро раскритикован Госдепом США, который опубликовал в понедельник вечером заявление, оценивая в нем, что Россия «грубо нарушает действующие договора и международное право». Однако столь поспешная и слегка преувеличенная реакция (речь идет скорее о нарушениях правил безопасности полетов) всё-таки понятна, поскольку россияне много месяцев выполняют действия такого рода, которые в конце концов могут привести к серьезному инциденту. 

Госдеп США: «В то время, как американский самолет действовал в соответствии с международным правом, российская сторона грубо нарушила международное право, в этом случае – договор 1972 года «Об избегании инцидентов на и над открытым морем (INCSEA)». Это самый свежий пример российской военной деятельности, пренебрегающей международными нормами и соглашениями. Мы призываем Россию, чтобы она прекратила эти опасные действия, которые увеличивают риск ошибочных расчетов и угрозу для экипажей с обеих сторон с угрозой столкновения в воздухе».

Речь идет не только о чересчур агрессивном приближении  российских истребителей к американским кораблям и воздушным суднам, но и о провокационных действиях стратегических бомбардировщиках России, которые, например, в апреле 2017 года приблизились на расстояние всего 100 миль к острову Кодиак на Аляске. И не имеет значения, что россияне разъяснили, что они не несли атомное оружие. Для американцев важным было то, что такие самолеты могли обладать таким оружием. 

Окончательно два российских бомбардировщика Ту-95 «Медведь» развернулись после того, как вблизи от них появились два американских истребителя F-22, но свои провокационные действия российские  силы этим не закончили. В июне 2017 года в СМИ было шумно после очередного инцидента, на этот раз над Балтийским морем, когда рядом с разведывательным самолетом RC-135, принадлежащему американским ВВС, очень близко пролетел истребитель Су-27 российских ВВС. 

Американцы сообщили, что россиянин пролетел на расстоянии в полтора метра (пять футов) от их самолета, будучи в определенный момент вне контроля пилота. Вдобавок российский истребитель был вооружен. В ноябре произошли еще более агрессивные действия над Черным морем – в этот раз российский истребитель пролетел в нескольких десятках метров (50 футов) от американского наблюдательного самолета, летящего над Черным морем. Вдобавок минутой позже россиянин включил форсаж, что спровоцировало внезапный крен американского самолета на 15 градусов.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

"Летчики одного из авиаполков армейской авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированного в Ленинградской области, приступили к совершенствованию профессиональных навыков, выполняя плановые специальные задачи в условиях Крайнего Севера.

Экипажи транспортно-боевых Ми-8АМТШ и тяжелых транспортно-десантных Ми-26 для выполнения поставленных задач преодолели свыше 1500 километров, совершив промежуточную посадку для дозаправки авиационной техники в Республике Карелия.

Экипажам армейской авиации ЗВО предстоит работать в условиях особо низких температур и осваивать навыки выживания в Заполярье. Летчики будут отрабатывать вопросы автономного поиска условно потерпевших бедствие воздушных судов днем и ночью, учиться оказывать первую медицинскую помощь при сильнейших обморожениях, также отрабатывать эвакуацию условно пострадавших членов экипажей и пассажиров на борт вертолета в режиме его зависания.

Кроме того, будет выполняться работа по транспортировке грузов на подвеске, которая считается одним из самых сложных видов летной подготовки, особенно учитывая полеты над морем или над сплошным заснеженным пространством без визуальной ориентировки по береговой черте.

Всего для выполнения поставленных задач задействовано до 30 летчиков и инженерно-технического состава авиационного полка ЗВО.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2161616@egNews

----------


## ZHeN

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=472937



> Арсеньев (Приморский край). 6 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Министерство обороны РФ купит ещё 114 боевых вертолётов Ка-52 "Аллигатор", заявил замглавы военного ведомства Юрий Борисов.
>        "Мы подводили итоги за 2017 год, обсуждали планы на будущую десятилетку, нам предстоит заключить новый контракт на 114 боевых вертолётов", - сказал Ю.Борисов журналистам после совещания в Арсеньевской авиационной компании "Прогресс" им. Н.И.Сазыкина (Приморский край).
>        Он заявил, что контракт будет подписан в рамках реализации новой Государственной программы вооружения на 2018-2027 годы.
>        "Это будет новая модификация, обсуждали как раз детали, насколько конструктора успевают провести все необходимые доработки", - сказал Ю.Борисов.
>        Он отметил, что для Ка-52 создают новые ракеты повышенной дальности, кроме того вертолёт получит улучшенную оптическо-прицельную систему.
>        Замминистра также сообщил, что по плану в 2018 году ВКС должны получить шесть новых Ка-52.
>        Боевой разведывательно-ударный вертолет Ка-52 "Аллигатор" серийно выпускается для нужд министерства обороны РФ с 2010 года. Вертолет предназначен для уничтожения танков, бронированной и небронированной боевой техники, живой силы, вертолетов и других летательных аппаратов противника на переднем крае и в тактической глубине, в любых погодных условиях и в любое время суток.
>        ААК "Прогресс" - структура холдинга "Вертолеты России"
>        В августе 2017 года гендиректор "Вертолетов России" Андрей Богинский заявил в интервью "Интерфаксу", что холдинг уже приступил к модернизации ударного Ка-52 "Аллигатор"
> ...


хотелось бы услышать комментарий т-ща *kabuki*

----------


## Igor_k

> kabuki[/B]


Да и т-ща Boyan  тоже

----------


## kabuki

> хотелось бы услышать комментарий т-ща *kabuki*


А я-то тут вообще причём.  :Confused: 
Будет летать прототип - постараюсь сфоткать. Насчёт остального я не в теме.

----------


## OKA

"Вертолеты армейской авиации Восточного военного округа Ми-8амтш «Терминатор» и ударные вертолеты Ми-24 нанесли авиационный удар по командным пунктам условного противника. Поражение объектов осуществлялось неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами и авиационными бомбами различной модификации.

Экипажи вертолетов отработали маневры по уходу от ответного огня противника. Учебно-боевые вылеты осуществлялись одиночно, парно и в составе групп. Более 50 процентов заданий по поиску и уничтожению целей и мишеней летчики выполнили в ночных условиях с использованием приборов ночного видения.
Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2161812@egNews

----------


## Djoker

А-100ЛЛ


https://russianplanes.net/id225342

----------


## Red307

> А-100ЛЛ
> 
> 
> https://russianplanes.net/id225342


Мне одному кажется, что у него чего-то не достаёт?

----------


## Fencer

Истребители-бомбардировщики ВВО уничтожили аэродром условного противника в ходе учения в Хабаровском крае https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2161825@egNews

----------


## boyan

> Да и т-ща Boyan  тоже


А что есть что обсуждать?

"предстоит заключить "
"будет подписан "
"обсуждали как раз детали, насколько конструктора успевают провести все необходимые доработки"

Пока что обсуждать нечего. Собственно обсасывание одного и того же. Поставят ВК-2500ПС назовут это увеличением полезной нагрузки и расширением тактических возможностей, возможно поставят "французскую" ОПС как в Египет, что означает "модернизация коснется и прицельных комплексов".  По БКО возможен вариант отказа от Президента-С, как неоправдавшего себя в пользу аналога КРЭТ, который стоит на Ми-35М частично, Ми-26Т2 и будет на Ми-28НМ. Или же наконец поставят антенны СПО, а Л-150 начнет наконец работать на Ка-52.

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-8 АМТШ, Ми-35М и Ка-52 Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в ходе летной подготовки применяют новую тактику устройства засад, которая расширяет возможности армейской авиации и позволяет эффективно противодействовать высокомобильному противнику.

Вертолетные пары размещаются на замаскированных площадках в лесных массивах. При прорыве условного противника они взлетают из укрытия и поражают цели ракетно-пушечным вооружением.

При заходе на объект из-за естественных укрытий и лесных массивов экипаж применяет ракетно-пушечное вооружение по целям на удалении от 500 м до 5 км, в том числе с предельно малых высот. Сразу после окончания стрельбы, под прикрытием следом идущих бортов, вертолет вновь занимает укрытие.

В практических действиях принимают участие около 100 военнослужащих летного и инженерного состава, задействовано более 10 вертолетов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## Avia M

"В этом году объем производственной программы - всего 24 самолета: десять самолетов Як-130, 12 самолетов для ВКС и два для ВМФ - Су-30СМ", - сказал Борисов.
По его словам, 17 самолетов уже находятся в цехе окончательной сборки, что позволит сдать их вовремя.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Минобороны в 2018 году получит 14 истребителей Су-30СМ и 10 учебно-боевых Як-130 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

Сегодняшние посадки на грунт в Мигалово (с фото):
Тверские летчики тренировались сажать легендарного «Антея» сквозь снег, мороз и на грунтовую местность

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

И еще оттуда же:
Отработка экипажами ВТА посадки на грунт в сложных метеоусловиях « ТехФото

----------


## andrew_78

https://www.vesti.ru/videos/show/vid...eo_id%3D744884

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

"На одном из специализированных авиационных полигонов Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, летчики смешанного авиационного соединения уничтожили командные пункты, огневые точки и колонны бронетехники «противника».

В ходе выполнения летно-тактических заданий экипажи новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34, а также фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М2 выполнили пуски неуправляемых ракет, а также сбросили на позиции условного противника осколочно-фугасные авиабомбы.

Летчики также отработали задачи аэронавигации, пилотирования по заданному маршруту, ухода от средств поражения условного противника.

В ближайшее время с летным составом состоятся практические занятия по одному из сложнейших элементов летной подготовки – дозаправке в воздухе, к мероприятиям будут привлекаться летчики бомбардировочной и истребительной авиации округа, дозаправка будет производиться от авиационного танкера Ил-78.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2162715@egNews

----------


## Djoker

Много фото:
Кубань 24 - Тактические учения штурмовиков Су-25СМ на Кубани

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Вертолеты Ми-8МТВ-5-1 производства Казанского вертолетного завода приступили к службе в воинских частях Челябинской и Мурманской области*
> 
> Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) передал Министерству обороны РФ партию вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5-1 производства Казанского вертолетного завода. Первые машины уже прибыли к месту постоянной дисклокации на аэродром Упрун (Челябинская область) и в воинскую часть, расположенную в Мурманской области. До конца месяца авиабаза на Упруне получит еще несколько вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5-1.
> 
> В Челябинской области машины будут обслуживать подразделения поисково-спасательного отряда Центра подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А. Гагарина. Ми-8МТВ-5-1 производства Казанского вертолетного завода используются для поиска в районах казахстанской степи приземлившихся космонавтов.
> 
> Вертолеты Ми-8МТВ-5-1, направленные в Мурманскую область, будут нести службу в Арктическом регионе.


Вертолеты Ми-8МТВ-5-1 производства Казанского вертолетного завода приступили к службе в воинских частях Челябинской и Мурманской области

----------


## AC

Липецк летает в сложных:
Фотогалерея

----------


## OKA

" Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС провели успешное воздушное патрулированиe.
Полёты проходили над акваторией Японского и Восточно-Китайского морей, а также западной части Тихого океана. Во время полёта самолёты дальней авиации сопровождались экипажами многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С ВКС. Экипажи Ту-95МС отработали попутную дозаправку топливом в воздухе.
На отдельных этапах маршрута российские самолёты сопровождали истребители F-4, F-15, F-16 ВВС Японии.

Лётчики дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полёты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Чёрного моря, Тихого океана. Все полёты самолётов выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, не нарушая границ других государств.
«Наш полёт составил более 15 часов. При этом на протяжении полёта члены экипажа, а это командир воздушного судна, его помощник, штурманы, оператор бортовых средств связи, бортинженер, – все строго выполняли свои обязанности. Именно от качества выполнения каждым своих обязанностей зависят общий успех и выполнение общей задачи», – рассказал командир экипажа Ту-95МС майор Илья Смирнов.
«На модернизированных самолётах Ту-95МС, которые стоят на вооружении дальней авиации, установлены современные навигационные системы, радиотехническое оборудование ближней и дальней навигации, которые позволяют решать задачи штурманского обеспечения полётов с максимальной эффективностью. Никаких затруднений у нас не возникает, в каких бы широтах ни выполнялся наш полёт», – отметил штурман экипажа Ту-95МС капитан Сергей Рыжов."

Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС провели успешное воздушное патрулирование

----------


## Avia M

Экипажи Ил-76МД военно-транспортной авиации отработали уникальную для своего рода авиации задачу – практическое бомбометание на полигоне.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...11149-iy55.htm

----------


## Djoker



----------


## pita

в который раз демонстрируется всего лишь стыковка с конусом,факт перекачки топлива отсутствует-нет характерного облачка керосина при расстыковке.и так из года в год ,из раза в раз,в чём причина ? ведь в процессе фактической дозаправки меняется центровка,изменяются показания приборов,добавляются операции,и это всё не отрабатывается,непонятно?

----------


## OKA

> в который раз демонстрируется всего лишь стыковка с конусом,факт перекачки топлива отсутствует-нет характерного облачка керосина при расстыковке.и так из года в год ,из раза в раз,в чём причина ? ведь в процессе фактической дозаправки меняется центровка,изменяются показания приборов,добавляются операции,и это всё не отрабатывается,непонятно?


Говорят , что "характерного облачка" и не заметно))

----------


## pita

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN20MjFQwvo
2.45 3.03 3.10 3.25-для тех,кому не заметно .

----------


## OKA

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN20MjFQwvo
> 2.45 3.03 3.10 3.25-для тех,кому не заметно .


Всякое рассказывают, да не всё показывают))

Тренинги, на то и тренинги, чтобы "эх раз, да ещё раз, да ещё много раз"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *РФ создаст принципиально новый самолет с лазерным оружием - источник*
> 
> *** Работы с комплексом А-60 закончены
> 
> Москва. 25 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Россия будет активно использовать наработки, полученные при создании самолета с лазерным оружием А-60, сообщил "Интерфаксу" информированный источник.
> 
> "Развитие данного комплекса состоялось, вся проделанная работа позволит сделать шаг вперед в создании подобных самолетов", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> По его словам, будущее комплекса будет определять Минобороны РФ. "Скорее всего, позднее будет создан принципиально новый подобный самолет, но не на базе самолета Ил-76МД", - заявил источник.
> ...


http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=474533

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *ПАО "ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева" сдан очередной самолет Ту-95МС Дальней авиации ВКС России.*
> 
> Важной составляющей деятельности ТАНТК является капитальный ремонт самолетов Ту-95МС Дальней авиации российских ВКС, а также самолетов Ту-142М, Ту-142МЗ и Ту-142МР авиации ВМФ России.
> 
> Проведение капитального ремонта и модернизации позволяют продлить сроки эксплуатации обновленных самолетов, благодаря чему они еще долго смогут оставаться в боевом строю.
> 
> 17 февраля 2018 г. ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева был cдан экипажу Дальней авиации и успешно совершил перелет к месту своего базирования очередной самолет Ту-95МС с бортовым номером "25".




http://www.beriev.com/rus/pr_rel/2018_02_17.html

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

"Экипажи истребителей Су-27СМ3 и Су-30М2 смешанного авиационного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Краснодарском крае, выполнили учебно-тренировочные полеты.

Летчики отработали вопросы аэронавигации, пилотирования по заданному маршруту, ухода от средств поражения условного противника.

В сложных метеорологических условиях в районе полигона Андреевский (Краснодарский край) экипажи успешно выполнили задачи по нанесению ракетно-бомбовых ударов по наземным объектам и колоннам бронетехники условного противника.

Все упражнения выполнялись как одиночно, так и в составе пар, звеньев и групп.

Учебно-тренировочные полеты вместе с отработкой способов применения авиационной техники и задачами по совершенствованию профессиональных навыков экипажей являются одним из этапов подготовки к участию в отборочном этапе конкурса «Авиадартс-2018».

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2164754@egNews

----------


## OKA

"Летчики авиационного полка штурмовой авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Ставропольском крае, отработали перехват и воздушный бой с условным противником на различных высотах от 150 до 3000 метров.

Тактические задачи решались на самолетах Су-25СМ. По плану боевого применения в районе полигона пилоты выполнили пуски неуправляемых ракет и бомбометание по мишеням, имитирующим колонну бронетехники условного противника. Всего совершено около 25 вылетов в дневное и ночное время.

На высотах до 3000 метров и на скоростях от 300 до 800 км/час опытными летчиками отработаны сложные элементы пилотажа, такие как вертикальные, горизонтальные и косые «бочки», боевой разворот, петля Нестерова и др.

Акцент был сделан на работу в сложных метеоусловиях, а также выполнение полетов на малых высотах, в условиях радиотехнического управления экипажами с земли.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2165346@egNews


"Экипажи армейской авиации Западного военного округа в ходе летно-тактического учения в Псковской области отработали тактику уничтожения бронетехники условного противника из засад.

При использовании такой тактики нанесения огневого удара вертолётные пары размещаются на замаскированных площадках в лесных массивах. В ходе прорыва условного противника они взлетают из укрытия и поражают цели из ракетно-пушечного вооружения.

Летчики Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор», Ми-24 «Аллигатор» и Ка-52 «Черная акула» выполнили заходы на объект «противника» из-за естественных укрытий и лесных массивов, экипажи применили ракетно-пушечное вооружение по полноразмерным мишеням, имитирующие бронетехнику условного противника на удалении от 500 метров до 5 километров, в том числе с предельно малых высот.

В учении были задействованы вертолёты Ми-24, Ми-8, Ми-35 и Ка-52, военнослужащие лётного и инженерного состава Западного военного округа.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"


Как в советские времена,  против танковых колонн  ̶в̶е̶р̶м̶а̶х̶т̶а̶  наты))

----------


## Fencer

> А сегодня 24-ка... Экипаж погиб ...
> ТАСС: Происшествия - Самолет Су-24М разбился при взлете в Хабаровском крае, оба пилота погибли


Установили перед 23 февраля 2018 года...

----------


## Let_nab

> 


"Я за лимоном лечу и крутизной наслаждаюсь!" - это видео и речь гаранта сейчас пока именно так выглядят. 
Понравилось уже под конец видео слова диктора по поводу "тотального планирования" - то есть, как не какают на "убогую совковую" плановую экономику и восхваляют "пердовую" рыночно-капиталистическую\ельцино

----------


## bakulinks77

Фото отчет местного блогера о походе на КнААЗ.

https://citykms.ru/knaaz-su35-d4478b20d6ab

----------


## Let_nab

*МиГ-31 ВКС провел учебный пуск гиперзвуковой ракеты «Кинжал»*

Экипаж МиГ-31 ВКС выполнил практический учебно-боевой пуск гиперзвуковой ракеты высокоточного авиационного ракетного комплекса «Кинжал», пуск прошел штатно, ракета поразила заданную цель на полигоне, сообщает Минобороны России.


«Вылет истребителя-перехватчика был осуществлен с аэродрома на территории Южного военного округа в рамках несения опытно-боевого дежурства», — уточнили в военном ведомстве.

Как отметили в Минобороны, по итогам пуска удалось подтвердить тактико-технические характеристики и временные показатели «Кинжала». Благодаря высоким летно-техническим характеристикам МиГ-31 и гиперзвуковой аэробаллистической ракеты с малой радиолокационной заметностью и высокой маневренностью комплекс «Кинжал» не имеет аналогов в мире, подчеркивается в заявлении.

«С начала года по плану боевой подготовки экипажами авиационного комплекса, которые несут опытно-боевое дежурство, выполнено более 250 полетов, летный состав подготовлен в полном объеме днем и ночью в различных метеоусловиях», — добавили в военном ведомстве.

Ранее президент Владимир Путин, выступая с посланием Федеральному собранию, показал кадры испытания новой системы «Кинжал». По словам главы государства, в декабре прошлого года комплекс поступил на опытно-боевое дежурство на аэродромах Южного военного округа. Глава государства отметил, что гиперзвуковая ракета комплекса «Кинжал» гарантированно способна преодолеть все существующие системы противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны, доставляя к цели на дальность до двух тысяч километров ядерные и обычные боезаряды.

----------


## Avia M

Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) России в апреле пополнятся 22 штурмовиками "Грач" в самой совершенной модификации Су-25СМ3...

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/603142

----------


## Avia M

Первый серийный транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-М передан Министерству обороны РФ после модернизации. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Первый модернизированный Ил-76МД-М передали Минобороны России - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Два новых вертолета Ка-52 "Аллигатор" поступили в воинскую часть армейской авиации 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО, дислоцированную в Краснодарском крае.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Два Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступили в авиаполк на Кубани - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи современных ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» вертолетной части Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующейся в Краснодарском крае, приступили к практическим занятиям по обнаружению целей в темное время суток в сложных метеорологических условиях с использованием очков ночного видения.

В ходе выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов военные летчики отработают нормативы по обнаружению и распознаванию различных объектов, подвижных и неподвижных наземных целей, бронетехники, вертолетов и низколетящих малоскоростных самолетов условного противника.

Также экипажи Ми-28Н на практике отработают сложные элементы пилотажа в темное время суток на предельно малых высотах.

Считывая информацию о рельефе местности, пилоты «Ночных охотников» способны уводить вертолеты в обход линии электропередач и кроны деревьев, в том числе и в автоматическом режиме.

К выполнению полетных заданий будут допущены летчики 1-го и 2-го класса с общим налетом около 500 часов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2166648@egNews

----------


## OKA

> Первый серийный транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-М передан Министерству обороны РФ после модернизации. 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Первый модернизированный Ил-76МД-М передали Минобороны России - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС..


"Как сообщил 13 марта 2018 года Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, специалисты 153-го военного представительства Министерства обороны России, дислоцированного в Авиационном комплексе им. С.В. Ильюшина в подмосковном Жуковском, осуществили приемку первого серийного модернизированного военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-М.



Первый образец модернизированного военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-М (регистрационный номер RF-76746, заводской номер 0073479374, серийный номер 60-04). Жуковский, снимок 2016 года (с) Министерство обороны России

Под руководством военного представительства проведен цикл приёмо-сдаточных испытаний, и самолет в полной комплектации передан в состав Воздушно-космических сил.

Серийным контрактом предусмотрена модернизация существующего парка военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД до версии Ил-76МД-М.

Самолет прошел глубокую модернизацию, оснащен новейшим бортовым электронным оборудованием, современным пилотажно-навигационный комплексом, соответствующим всем требованиям и правилам полетов как на российских, так и на зарубежных воздушных трассах.

На самолете обновлено светотехническое, десантно-транспортное и бытовое оборудование, бортовой комплекс обороны и средства связи. Также самолет оснащен элементами «стеклянной кабины». Назначенный срок службы продлен до 40 лет.


Комментарий bmpd. По всей видимости, речь идет о передаче ВКС России первого опытного образца модернизированного военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-М (регистрационный номер RF-76746, заводской номер 0073479374, серийный номер 60-04, самолет постройки 1987 года), прошедшего в 2014-2016 годах модернизацию на технической базе АО «Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина» в Жуковском и совершившем первый полет там 28 февраля 2016 года. С июня 2017 года велись Государственные совместные испытания этого борта.

Работы велись в рамках государственного контракта, заключенного в августе 2013 года Министерством обороны России с АО «Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина» на выполнение работ по модернизации тяжелого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76МД и самолета-заправщика Ил-78М, с представлением по одному опытному образцу.

Модернизированный самолет Ил-76MД-M сохраняет старые двигатели Д-30КП, которые дорабатываются с целью продления их ресурса. Работы по модернизации должны довести бортовое оборудование самолета до уровня оборудования вновь строящихся Ил-76МД-90А. Общий срок службы самолета продлевается на 15 лет. Согласно требованиям Министерства обороны, стоимость модернизации Ил-76МД в вариант Ил-76MД-M должна составить только треть стоимости самолета Ил-76МД-90А новой постройки.

Ранее сообщалось, что Министерство обороны России планирует модернизировать 41 строевой военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД до уровня Ил-76МД-М. В октябре 2016 года  АО «Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина» был заключен контракт с Министерством обороны на модернизацию первых трех самолетов Ил-76МД до уровня Ил-76МД-М со сдачей до конца 2018 года. Как можно судить, первым по данному контракту и был сдан 13 марта опытный самолет RF-76746, доработанный до облика "полной комплектации".

Серийные модернизационные работы в дальнейшем предполагалось осуществлять на авиационных ремонтных заводах или на технических авиационных базах Военно-транспортной авиации."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3122973.html

----------


## bakulinks77

Может и было где. Неплохой фоторепортаж.

https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/402276.html

----------


## OKA

"Обновление всего парка сверхзвуковых стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-160 с новыми средствами поражения планируется к 2030 году, заявил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов журналистам в среду.
       "Мы собираемся весь парк наших стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160 закупать в новом облике (Ту-160М2) и проводить глубокую модернизацию самолетов строя, когда будет оставаться только один фюзеляж - все бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование и двигатели будут меняться. Поэтому мы получим обновленный парк "стратегов" где-то к 2030 году", - сказал Ю.Борисов.
       По его словам, новый Ту-160 будет менее заметным, нежели предшественник, "за счет специальных покрытий".
       "Параллельно мы разрабатываем новые авиационные средства поражения, и нельзя сравнивать самолет Ту-160 с ракетами Х-55, Х-550, даже Х-101 и самолет, который мы надеемся получить в серии к 2030-м годам с новыми авиационными средствами поражения, которые будут иметь совершенно другие дальности", - подчеркнул Ю.Борисов."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=476730

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

Летно-тактическое учение в Киргизии экипажей штурмовиков Су-25СМ российской авиабазы Кант

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1tXi2Avkgw?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>

Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ российской авиабазы Кант ракетными ударами перекрыли маршруты движения условных бандгрупп на летно-тактическом учении в Киргизии 

Летчики применили управляемые и неуправляемые ракеты класса «воздух-поверхность» по целям, находящимся в прямой видимости, а также по заданным координатам, поразив замаскированные цеха по производству взрывных устройств и тренировочный лагерь условных боевиков. 

Авиабаза Кант входит в состав крупнейшего в России Центрального военного округа, является авиационным компонентом Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания и участвует в обеспечении безопасности территории и воздушного пространства стран ОДКБ. На вооружении летчиков – самолеты Су-25СМ и вертолёты Ми-8МТВ.

----------


## Avia M

На авиабазе в подмосковной Кубинке прошло летно-тактическое учение с экипажами истребителей МиГ-29 авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи».
В ходе мероприятия летчики Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) выполнили взлет дежурной пары истребителей на перехват воздушных целей, приближающихся к условной воздушной границе. Во время вылета экипажи ВКС совершали электронные пуски управляемых авиационных ракет, условно уничтожив все цели.
Помимо этого, летный состав авиагруппы «Стрижи» отработал элементы ближнего маневренного воздушного боя пара на пару с выполнением комплекса действий по завоеванию наиболее выгодных положений в воздухе для атаки условного противника и ухода от ответного удара. Условного противника имитировали самолеты Су-30СМ авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские Витязи», а самолёты Ан-30 — самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения условного противника. Кроме того, летчики авиагруппы «Стрижи» отработали посадку на аэродром в условно зараженной местности.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...0838e94c16fc7c

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

> На авиабазе в подмосковной Кубинке прошло летно-тактическое учение с экипажами истребителей МиГ-29 авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Стрижи».


Все фото http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker

*Экипажи Су-34 и Су-24М ЮВО вывели из строя самолеты на аэродроме условного противника*



Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## FlankeRMan69

убогая ливрея на килях...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> убогая ливрея на килях...


Найти бы того дядьку с большими звёздами на погонах и спросить, зачем это было нужно.

----------


## Let_nab

> Найти бы того дядьку с большими звёздами на погонах и спросить, зачем это было нужно.


Эти дядьки уже напрямую на вопросы людей не отвечают. Однако ответ уже давно летает вокруг - чтобы полностью убрать с глаз символы советского прошлого.

----------


## OKA

> *Экипажи Су-34 и Су-24М ЮВО вывели из строя самолеты на аэродроме условного противника*
> 
> 
> 
> Ещё фото:
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery


Фото замечательные, спору нет, но странный заголовок для фотоотчёта о Су-34-х на аэродроме))

Ни фото Су-24М, ни "аэродрома условного противника")) Может это он и есть?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> чтобы полностью убрать с глаз символы советского прошлого.


Не в ту степь...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"В Воронеже сегодня (24марта) впервые увидел небо новый самолет Ан-148, бортовой номер RA-61733, серийный номер 43-10, предназначенный для Министерства обороны России. Это тринадцатый борт из 15 заказанных для Минобороны РФ.

Программа летных испытаний самолета включает наземные общетехнические проверки воздушных машин, проводимые по стандартной схеме 4+4: 4 предъявительских и 4 приемо-сдаточных полета.

В ходе полетов проводятся всесторонние проверки работоспособности различных систем: навигационной, ВСУ, проверки двигателей на различных эшелонах, отработка ухода на второй круг, посадка на одном работающем двигателе, проверка функционирования систем, обеспечивающих жизнедеятельность экипажа и пассажиров.



По словам исполнительного директора ВАСО Сергея Исаенко в интервью газете "Воронежские крылья": "По программе Ан-148 в 2018 году в рамках существующих обязательств перед заказчиком планируется выпустить и передать три самолета". Речь идет о 3-х новых бортах Ан-148 (RA-61733, RA-61734, RA-61735)."

Все фото :

https://vk.com/antonov_148

По наводке bmpd .

----------


## Pilot

через 2 недели будет продолжение про Моздок. Потом еще Ермолино, а уже через промежуток еще и Чкаловский. И все это про авиацию Рос Гвардии

----------


## OKA

"Летчики истребительного полка смешанного авиационного соединения Восточного военного округа (ВВО) впервые отработали перебазирование на запасной аэродром на одном из островов Курильской гряды для выполнения задач по перехвату самолетов условного противника, сообщили в понедельник "Интерфаксу-АВН" в пресс-службе ВВО.
       "Пара новейших истребителей Су-35С осуществила перелет из пункта постоянной дислокации в Хабаровском крае на военный аэродром "Буревестник" на острове Итуруп", - отмечается в сообщении.
       По данным пресс-службы, в общей сложности истребители преодолели расстояние более двух тысяч километров.
       "После выполнения учебных летно-тактических заданий экипажи вернулись обратно. Мероприятия выполнены в рамках совершенствования летной подготовки и навыков отработки задач по охране воздушных рубежей", - говорится в сообщении. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=477060


"В ЗВО началось учение с истребительной авиацией «Ладога-2018»

В Западном военном округе (ЗВО) на военном аэродроме Бесовец в Карелии началось учение с истребительной авиацией ЗВО «Ладога-2018».

Для участия в учении на своих боевых машинах прибыли лётчики-истребители из авиационных соединений округа.

Учение будет проходить над полигоном и прибрежной территорией Ладожского озера. Пилоты объединения ВВС и ПВО округа на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-31БМ, различных модификаций Су-27 проведут боевые стрельбы, пуски управляемых ракет, а также отработают элементы воздушного боя.

Около 50 летчиков-истребителей будут совершенствовать навыки обнаружения средств воздушного нападения условного противника, их перехвата и уничтожения в любое время суток. Им предстоит выполнить одно из наиболее сложных упражнений, когда ведущий авиационного звена выпускает световую бомбу, освещающую наземную поверхность, а его ведомые должны уничтожить все обнаруженные цели.

Запуски воздушных мишеней будут осуществляться с высоты более 10 тыс. метров с самолетов Су-27, оснащенных специальным оборудованием для подвески бомбового вооружения. В качестве воздушных мишеней будут использоваться авиационные бомбы, представленные в виде гирлянды со светящимися элементами.

Лётчики-истребители, имеющие дневной опыт боевых стрельб, впервые совершат их ночью, а молодые пилоты применят вооружение самолетов на практике.

Особенность проводимых учений заключается в том, что о местоположении цели и ее характеристиках летчики до получения сигнала не информируются и самостоятельно осуществляют ее поиск и перехват, находясь в зоне боевого дежурства в воздухе.

По итогам боевых стрельб, молодые летчики получат допуск к несению боевого дежурства по охране воздушного пространства РФ.
Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2168474@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> "Летчики истребительного полка смешанного авиационного соединения Восточного военного округа (ВВО) впервые отработали перебазирование на запасной аэродром на одном из островов Курильской гряды


Очень скупо освещается "перебазирование"... :Confused: 

Заявляют *приземлились* без кавычек. Удивительно.

https://военное.рф/2018/%D0%92%D0%B2%D0%BE10/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Истребители ЗВО провели «Воздушные дуэли»в небе над Курской областью

Экипажи оперативно-тактической авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО) провели «воздушные дуэли» истребителей в небе над Курской областью.

По сигналу учебной тревоги летный и технический составы первой эскадрильи истребителей Су-30СМ выполнили нормативы по подготовке самолетов для выполнения задач по боевому предназначению.

Летчики-истребители отработали задачи по проведению воздушной разведки, обнаружению и уничтожению воздушных судов противника с целью не допустить нанесения удара по инфраструктуре аэродрома базирования. В роли противника выступили экипажи маневренных истребителей Миг-29 СМТ второй эскадрильи авиаполка.

Особенностью выполнения «воздушных дуэлей» стала работа истребителей в ходе тактического противоборства в условиях воздействия наземных средств радиоэлектронной борьбы «противника», роль которых выполнили подразделения РЭБ, дислоцированные в Курской области.

Всего за время выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов было выполнено свыше 30 самолето-вылетов, задействовано свыше 15 экипажей авиационного состава полка и свыше 120 военнослужащих инженерно-технического.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2107252@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> 


Видео пространное.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Эскадрилья сверхзвуковых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ завершила перелет с аэродрома Сокол в Пермском крае на полигон Ашулук под Астраханью в рамках начального этапа летно-тактического учения с применением авиационных средств поражения.

Маршрут, протяженность которого почти 2 тыс. км, двенадцать самолетов преодолели за два часа. Экипажам предстоит выполнить более 15 учебно-боевых вылетов (половину из них – в ночное время суток), а также произвести пуски управляемых ракет типа «воздух-воздух» по реактивным мишеням.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2168574@egNews
====

https://russianplanes.net/new заработал.

----------


## smeshn

> Видео пространное.


Все таки интересно, приземлились на Буревестнике или в новом аэропорту?

----------


## Avia M

> Все таки интересно, приземлились на Буревестнике или в новом аэропорту?


Очень интересно. С наибольшей долей вероятности - нет.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Фоторепортажи с "Авиадартса" в ЮВО:

http://kubnews.ru/obshchestvo/2018/03/28/avia/
Кубань 24 - Состязания летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2018»

----------


## Djoker

https://br.sputniknews.com/fotos/201...-aereo-russia/

----------


## Djoker

> Фоторепортажи с "Авиадартса" в ЮВО


+
https://www.kuban.kp.ru/photo/72250/

----------


## Полешук

Вроде ещё не с 1-м апреля -



> *Вместо ПАК ДА будет запущена в производство новая версия дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-22М*
> 
> bmpd
> April 1st, 0:01
> Как сообщается в статье "Au lieu de PAK DA, la Russie va créer une nouvelle version du Backfire bombardier" во французском журнале "Aéronautique Militaire" со ссылкой на инсайдерские источники в российской авиационной промышленности, программа создания перспективного российского стратегического бомбардировщика, известная как ПАК ДА (Перспективный Авиационный Комплекс Дальней Авиации), хотя и осталась в недавно принятой Государственной программе вооружений на 2018-2027 годы, однако была существенно сдвинута по срокам и сокращена по объемам финансирования. Постройка и начало испытаний первых опытных образцов ПАК ДА теперь перенесено за пределы новой ГПВ и ожидается ориентировочно не ранее 2030 года, а то и позднее. Это связано также с реалистичной оценкой сроков создания для ПАК ДА перспективного двигателя "Изделие 80" в классе тяги 25 тонн, до сих пор остающегося на эскизной стадии, а также с необходимостью решения ряда проблем по приданию самолету малозметности.
> 
> 
> 
> _Бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 на модернизации в цеху Казанского авиационного завода ПАО "Туполев" (с) Слава Степанов / gelio.livejournal.com
> ...


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3142782.html

----------


## Pilot

дата публикации 01.04.18 00.01  ;))))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## GThomson

> Вроде ещё не с 1-м апреля -
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3142782.html


"...Самолет "345" будет иметь экипаж всего из двух человек (вместо четырех на Ту-22М)."
вместо кабин - рабочих мест штурмана и оператора, устроить салон-купе с сортиром, душем, диваном.
вход снизу через горбатый люк.
красота!
только почему 345? разве 245 уже был?

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 2 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолеты Ту-160 и Ту-95МС планово оснащаются новыми ракетами Х-101, сообщил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Вначале поговорим, как решаются задачи развития парка самолстов Ту-160 и Ту-95МС. Для повышения эффективности применения и продления сроков эксплуатации стратегических ракетоносцев на заводах выполняются их ремонт и модернизация. В соответствии с графиками самолсты оснащаются новыми ракетами Х-101", - сказал С.Шойгу на селекторном совещании в понедельник.

По его словам, сегодня на селекторном совещании обсудят, как ПАО "Туполев" справляется с этими задачами.

----------


## Бортач

> 


Что за ересь, откуда в стойке кислород?!
На Ту-134 в 70-80х гг МС-61 на проволоку писал.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да МС-61 и сейчас еще летает. А в 50-х, как там сказано, его и в помине не было.

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны РФ получило новейший летающий командный пункт
Министерству обороны России передан первый из двух построенных в Казани самолетов Ту-214ПУ-СБУС. Согласно данным Flightradar24, борт с серийным номером 529 прибыл к месту постоянного базирования на подмосковный аэродром Чкаловский.
Данная версия Ту-214 представляет собой воздушный пункт управления, оборудованный бортовым узлом специальной связи СБУС.."

https://rg.ru/2018/04/03/reg-pfo/min...nyj-punkt.html

"Министерство обороны России в марте 2018 года получило первый из двух построенных на Казанском авиационном заводе имени С.П. Горбунова (филиале ПАО «Туполев») самолетов специального назначения-пунктов управления Ту-214ПУ-СБУС - борт с серийным номером 529 (регистрационный номер RA-64529)..."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/

----------


## алтын



----------


## Avia M

> Все таки интересно, приземлились на Буревестнике или в новом аэропорту?


Япония оказалась подавлена размещением российских истребителей на Курильских островах.
Как следует из информации представленной китайским информационным ресурсом «Ист Дэй», власти Японии намерены оспаривать принадлежность группы островов группы Большой гряды Курильских островов, однако, на сегодняшний день, члены правительства этой страны полностью подавлены размещением здесь российских боевых самолётов, способных, в случае возникновения какого-либо военного конфликта, полностью уничтожить военную инфраструктуру Японии.

Подробнее на: Япония испугалась российских Су-35 на Курильских островах

Цели достигнуты.

----------


## OKA

> Япония оказалась подавлена размещением российских истребителей на Курильских островах.
> Как следует из информации представленной китайским информационным ресурсом «Ист Дэй», власти Японии намерены оспаривать принадлежность группы островов группы Большой гряды Курильских островов, однако, на сегодняшний день, члены правительства этой страны полностью подавлены размещением здесь российских боевых самолётов, способных, в случае возникновения какого-либо военного конфликта, полностью уничтожить военную инфраструктуру Японии...


Ага, и поэтому "подавленo" клепают F-35, и авианесущие корабли))

СМИ: Япония с конца января начнет размещать истребители F-35 на севере острова Хонсю - Международная панорама - ТАСС

https://warspot.ru/9213-f-35-sobrano-v-yaponii




 

Множество познавательных постов на тему "подавленных" японцев  :Biggrin:   :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/tag/...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Avia M

> Ага, и поэтому "подавленo" клепают F-35, и авианесущие корабли))


Только"баржи", 35-е импортные.
А "давятся" они по любому поводу. Помнится "вельможа" из Москвы посетил Кунашир, так аж "закашлялись". Мож "подавятся" 35-ми... :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

Фото:
https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2018/04/05/169084/

----------


## Griffon

А что за икона на бортах Су-35-х?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Фото:
> https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2018/04/05/169084/


Третий этап конкурса в ЦВО? Не в Липецке?

----------


## Avia M

АЭРОДРОМ КУБИНКА /Московская область/, 5 апреля. / ТАСС/. Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи", созданная на базе Центра показа авиационной техники им. И. Н. Кожедуба, отмечает в четверг свое 27-летие. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Авиагруппа «Русские витязи» отмечает свое 27-летие - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## AC

Я конечно все понимаю -- очередной выпуск штурманов в Челябе:
Фотогалерея

Но кто там эти люди???  :Cool: 
http://www.arms-expo.ru/upload/ibloc...883ab53048.jpg
http://www.arms-expo.ru/upload/ibloc...0b817cf3e8.jpg

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Я конечно все понимаю -- очередной выпуск штурманов в Челябе:
> Фотогалерея
> 
> Но кто там эти люди??? 
> http://www.arms-expo.ru/upload/ibloc...883ab53048.jpg
> http://www.arms-expo.ru/upload/ibloc...0b817cf3e8.jpg


Это курсанты из Республики Мали. Жителей авиагородка уже давно перестали удивлять темнокожие парни.

----------


## AC

> Это курсанты из Республики Мали. Жителей авиагородка уже давно перестали удивлять темнокожие парни.


А зачем они бегают с автоматами по цветам, когда все свои дипломы получают спокойно?..  :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

> Фото:
> https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2018/04/05/169084/


В окружном этапе конкурса «Авиадартс-2018» принимают участие около 30 боевых самолётов авиационных частей ВВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2169947@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Третий этап конкурса в ЦВО? Не в Липецке?


"Лучшие отправятся соревноваться на третий этап конкурса в Центральный военный округ."

Статья полностью: https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2018/04/0...#ixzz5BqDpTnFH 
Новости Владивостока на VL.Ru

----------


## Fencer

> А что за икона на бортах Су-35-х?


Может указывают,что этот Су-35С освящен...

----------


## Let_nab

> Может указывают,что этот Су-35С освящен...


Сейчас это в тренде!

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А зачем они бегают с автоматами по цветам, когда все свои дипломы получают спокойно?..


Потому что они ещё не выпускники, им рано получать свои дипломы.




> "Лучшие отправятся соревноваться на третий этап конкурса в Центральный военный округ."
> 
> Статья полностью: https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2018/04/0...#ixzz5BqDpTnFH 
> Новости Владивостока на VL.Ru


Сдаётся мне, там оговорились. Нет в ЦВО такой площадки, которая может принять такое мероприятие.

----------


## AC

> Потому что они ещё не выпускники, им рано получать свои дипломы.


А почему выпуск в Челябе в апреле, а иной раз -- и в октябре???  :Confused: 
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...1996840@egNews

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А почему выпуск в Челябе в апреле, а иной раз -- и в октябре??? 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...1996840@egNews


Помимо штурманов, тут готовят ещё и ОБУ. Вот как раз у них выпускной в октябре.

----------


## AC

> Помимо штурманов, тут готовят ещё и ОБУ. Вот как раз у них выпускной в октябре.


Спасибо за разъяснения!..

----------


## Бортач

> Да МС-61 и сейчас еще летает. А в 50-х, как там сказано, его и в помине не было.


У меня были Ту-16 1956-57гг с МС-61.

----------


## Бортач

> А почему выпуск в Челябе в апреле, а иной раз -- и в октябре??? 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...1996840@egNews


В СА в лётных и штурманских училищах выпуски были осенью.

----------


## Djoker

> А что за икона на бортах Су-35-х?



https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...hoto/941929180

----------


## GThomson

> У меня были Ту-16 1956-57гг с МС-61.


Вы на них с 56-57-го года служили? через КР они проходили?
была такая фишка в некоторых группах бортового РЭО - называть изделие по году начала разработки.
МРП-56, СОД-57, МРП-66, СО-63, СОМ-64, и пр. 
МС-61 - оттуда...

----------


## FLOGGER

> У меня были Ту-16 1956-57гг с МС-61.


Вы в эти годы уже служили? Вопрос вот в чем: самолеты могли быть выпуска 56-57 годов, но это не значит, что МС-61 стояли на них "от рождения". Их могли поставить позже, по бюллетеню. Я точно знаю, что МС-61 на некоторые типы ЛА ставили по бюллетеню. Т. е., на ЛА они ставились не сразу, а в процессе эксплуатации. Но, если МС-61 стояли уже в середине 50-х, значит я ошибся и приношу свои извинения. Только хотелось бы увидеть какой-нибудь документ, подтверждающий наличие МС-61 на борту ЛА в 56-57 гг.
P.S. Да, вопросы забавным образом совпали с*GThomson* , не прочитал его пост. Но, оказывается, вопросы возникли одинаковые. :Smile:  Бывает же...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

> А что за икона на бортах Су-35-х?


Архангел Михаил


14 века

----------


## Djoker



----------


## muk33

> Архангел Михаил
> 
> 
> 14 века


Михаил Архангел в 1911 году синодом утвержден  покровителем российских военных летчиков, это было объявлено в том же году при открытии Александрово-Михайловского лагеря Севастопольской офицерской школы авиации (ныне аэродром Кача, Крым)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Griffon

Djoker, спасибо большое!
Интересно чьи борта? Сделали довольно качественно и единообразно почти на все машины - это хорошо.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Музей ОКБ П.О.Сухого:

https://deletant.livejournal.com/201686.html

----------


## Djoker

На ВАСО обсудили перспективы нового военного самолёта Ил-112 – Новости Воронежа и Воронежской области – Вести-Воронеж

----------


## Pilot

Разбился Як130. Экипаж жив.

----------


## OKA

"В Хабаровском крае состоялось летно-тактическое учение с летчиками армейской авиации Восточного военного округа по ведению воздушной разведки в ночное время.

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» отработали вопросы по полету в заданный район, где по данным разведки осуществляет скрытное перемещение группа условных террористов.

Летчики провели разведку на маршруте следования и, обнаружив колонну техники условных террористов, передали данные, в том числе текущие координаты, направление и скорость движения, численность группы, на командный пункт.

Особенностью данного ЛТУ стало выполнение экипажами полетных заданий в ночное время суток с применением спутниковой навигации, инфракрасной аппаратуры, а также очков ночного видения для пилотов.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2171091@egNews

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи Су-25СМ штурмовой авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Краснодарском крае осваивают навыки пилотирования на предельно малых высотах — до 25 метров над землей.

При выполнении полетных заданий на такой высоте военные летчики отрабатывают задачи по скрытности и обходу средств противовоздушной обороны противника.

Учебно-тренировочные полеты выполняются парами и в составе звеньев в сложных метеорологических условиях, а также в ночное время суток.

Помимо этого, летчики учатся действовать при возникновении внештатных ситуаций — в случае отказа бортового оборудования и авиационной техники.

Также пилоты тренируются в аварийной посадке самолета на взлетно-посадочную полосу в условиях выхода из строя одного из двух двигателей.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2171535@egNews


"Звено сверхзвуковых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ переброшено из Красноярского в Пермский край для участия в начавшемся учении, в котором примут участие более 50 единиц авиатехники, сообщает пресс-служба Центрального военного округа.
       "В ходе учений экипажи истребителей МиГ-31БМ авиаполков, дислоцированных в Красноярском и Пермском краях, а также фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 из Челябинской области выполнят сложный элемент летной подготовки - дозаправку топливом в воздухе днем и ночью в Прикамье", - говорится в сообщении.
       Дозаправка будет осуществляться самолетом Ил-78 в горизонтальном полете и в развороте. Воздушный танкер одновременно заправит сразу два самолета. В полетах в дневное и ночное время суток будут задействованы более 200 человек летного и технического состава и более 50 единиц техники.
       Отмечается, что дозаправка в воздухе является одним из самых сложных видов летной подготовки. Пилоты на высоте от 4500 метров при скорости 550 км/ч приблизятся к топливозаправщику на расстояние 10-15 м, выпущенной штангой будут контактировать с конус-датчиком заправщика, а затем выдержат данную дистанцию до полной перекачки топлива."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=479380

----------


## алтын

ещё парочка Утят для Шагола

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

*Отработка воздушной дозаправки всепогодных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 на Камчатке*:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

*Перебазирование самолетов оперативно-тактической авиации Западного военного округа в рамках летно-тактического учения*:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 18 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Воздушно-космические силы России получили в первом квартале 2018 года 20 новых самолстов и 30 вертолстов, заявил заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов.

"В интересах Воздушно-космических сил поставлено 20 новых и четыре отремонтированных самолета, 30 новых и три прошедших ремонт вертолета, три радиолокационные станции, более четырех тысяч авиационных бомб", - сказал Ю.Борисов на едином дне присмки военной продукции.

В частности, Новосибирским авиационным заводом в феврале поставлены досрочно два истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34, еще два самолета изготовлены, прошли все виды испытаний и готовы к передаче в войска, отметил замминистра Ю.Борисов.

Кроме того, Минобороны приняло изготовленные на Иркутском авиационном заводе четыре двухместных истребителя Су-30СМ и семь военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ, произведснных Улан-Удэнским авиационным заводом, добавил замминистра.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 18 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи около 30 вертолстов армейской авиации подняты по сигналу учебной тревоги в рамках стартовавших масштабных учений в Западной Сибири, сообщает в среду пресс-служба Центрального военного округа (ЦВО).

"По замыслу маневров лстчики поддержат с воздуха группировку войск (сил) при проведении различных операций. Экипажи отработают элементы воздушного боя, выполнят задачи по ведению разведки, а также проведут стрельбы с применением ракетного и стрелково-пушечного вооружения", - сказано в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН".

Сейчас экипажи ударных вертолстов Ми-24 "Крокодил", транспортно-боевых Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" и инженерно-технический состав эскадрилий отрабатывают задачи наращивания дежурных сил. Они также отрабатывают перебазирование на оперативные аэродромы в Новосибирской и Кемеровской областях. Цель - вывод авиатехники из-под удара условного противника, говорится в пресс-релизе.

Учения продлятся до конца недели, в них задействованы свыше 500 военнослужащих, информирует штаб ЦВО.

----------


## Pilot

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 18 апр – РИА Новости. Штурмовую авиацию Южного военного округа пополнили шесть новейших глубоко модернизированных Су-25СМ3, сообщил журналистам начальник пресс-службы ЮВО Вадим Астафьев.

"Самолеты прибыли в одну из авиационных частей 4 армии ВВС и ПВО, базирующуюся на Кубани, пролетев более 800 километров", - сказал он???.

Усовершенствованный Су-25СМ3, используя модернизированную систему наведения, может выполнять запуск ракет или сброс авиабомбы, даже находясь на значительном удалении от заданной цели, или из-за облаков. Все, что требуется пилоту самолета - точные координаты объекта.

Представителями инженерно-технических служб авиационной части проверена готовность всех агрегатов и механизмов Су-25СМ3 к эксплуатации в заданных режимах, отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## Avia M

> В частности, Новосибирским авиационным заводом в феврале поставлены досрочно два истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34, еще два самолета изготовлены, прошли все виды испытаний и готовы к передаче в войска, отметил замминистра Ю.Борисов.


В первом квартале 2018 года в войска поступило восемь истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34...

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...81326-afzn.htm

----------


## stream

> В первом квартале 2018 года в войска поступило восемь истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34...
> 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...81326-afzn.htm


в 2018 ни одного!

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Экипажи ударных вертолётов Ми-24 "Крокодил", транспортно-боевых Ми-8АМТШ-В "Терминатор" авиабазы «Толмачёво» Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), уничтожили колонну техники условного противника из противотанковых управляемых ракет (ПТУР) «Штурм» применяя опыт ведения военных операций в САР.

На полигоне «Юргинский» в Кемеровской области экипажами вертолетов при проведении воздушной разведки местности было обнаружено передвижение колонны боевой техники условного противника. Выполнив элементы сложного пилотажа для занятия выгодного угла атаки, летчики уничтожили броне объекты условного противника из противотанковых управляемых ракет (ПТУР) «Штурм». После совместного пуска управляемых ракет винтокрылые машины продолжили кружить над целями, поочередно пуская НУРСы и стреляя из пушек используя тактику «боевой карусели».

В мероприятиях было задействовано около 10 вертолетов и свыше 40 военнослужащих базы армейской авиации ЦВО.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2172116@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## Pilot

КРАСНОДАР, 28 апр - РИА Новости. Бомбардировщики Су-34 и истребители Су-30СМ в небе над Кубанью отработали совместные полеты с элементами воздушного боя, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Южного военного округа полковник Вадим Астафьев.

"Экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиационного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Ростовской области, и истребителей Су-30СМ из Кубани отработали совместные полеты с элементами воздушного боя", - говорится в сообщении???.

Уточняется, что по сценарию совместных полетов фронтовые бомбардировщики Су- 34 выполняли роль условного противника, атакующего с использованием элементов высшего пилотажа и средств радиоэлектронного подавления.

Экипажам истребителей Су-30СМ предстояло обнаружить бомбардировщики в воздухе и атаковать их на дальних рубежах, добавили в ведомстве.

Всего в совместных полетах приняло участие более 10 экипажей Су-34 и Су-30СМ, каждый из которых совершил не менее пяти самолетовылетов.

"Подобные "воздушные дуэли" экипажей Су-34 и Су-30СМ позволяют летчикам полностью отработать все знания и навыки, полученные в ходе тренировок, повысить свое летное мастерство, а также выработать новые нестандартные тактические приемы современного воздушного боя", - пояснили в ЮВО.

----------


## Pilot

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 28 апр - РИА Новости. Молодые летчики высотных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 отдельного смешанного полка морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота в ходе снежного циклона на Камчатке отработали полеты в облаках, сообщил журналистам начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы ВВО по ТОФ Николай Воскресенский.

"В сложных погодных условиях в дневное и ночное время суток летчики отработали пилотирование по приборам в условиях ограниченной видимости, взлет-посадку при низкой облачности, а также взаимодействие в группах", - сообщил Воскресенский???.

Подготовка молодых летчиков проводилась под контролем опытных инструкторов авиаполка.

----------


## OKA

"Более 70 летчиков боевых вертолетов армейской авиации 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) завершили свое участие в сборе по горной подготовке на полигоне в Приэльбрусье.

В течение месяца опытные инструкторы проводили с летчиками теоретические занятия по ориентированию и основам действий в горной местности. Особенностью обучения стала подготовка экипажей современных ударных вертолетов Ми-35М, Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» к полетам в темное время суток с применением очков ночного видения.

В ходе сбора вертолетчики освоили навыки пилотирования при облете горных склонов, прохождении ущелий и преодолении перевалов на высотах от 1500 до 4000 м в светлое и темное время суток, в том числе в сложных метеоусловиях.

Особое внимание уделялось обучению летчиков уверенному ориентированию по приборам, а также приемам эффективной и точной стрельбы из штатного вооружения вертолетов в горной местности.

По результатам сбора летчики получили допуск к выполнению задач в условиях высокогорья и подтвердили свою летную квалификацию. В учебном сборе было задействовано около 10 вертолетов армейской авиации.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2173386@egNews

----------


## Avia M

"Караул"! Так и хочется сказать - грабят! :Mad:  

ВВС РОССИИ превращают в ВКС... Так, что 4-го ещё "сюрпризики" увидим.
Традиции побоку.

----------


## OKA

> "Караул"! Так и хочется сказать - грабят! 
> 
> ВВС РОССИИ превращают в ВКС... Так, что 4-го ещё "сюрпризики" увидим.
> Традиции побоку.


Достаточно одну надпись оставить- ВКС)) 

А то бибися давно глаза мозолят) Хотя нарот привык))

РФ регистрацию можно было б мелким шрифтом вместо RF наносить, чтоб понятней были буквы  ̶п̶и̶.̶.̶. "партнёрам" ))

Да и документацию проще вести у себя, если, конечно, как в 90-е в нату не засобирались))

Вот зачем, спрашивается латиница на отечественных военных ЛА? Вопрос конечно риторический))

----------


## Avia M

> А то бибися давно глаза мозолят)


Я Вам искренне сочувствую!
Читаю как "вэвээс" и ничего не мозолит... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Я Вам искренне сочувствую!
> Читаю как "вэвээс" и ничего не мозолит...


С "сочувствиями" - "в пользу бедных" ))

----------


## OKA

" Строительство второй взлетно-посадочной полосы длиной 4000 м на военном аэродроме Бельбек в Крыму



В Крыму поблизости от Севастополя выявлено строительство второй посадочной полосы на военном аэродроме "Бельбек".

Об этом сообщается на сайте Министерства по вопросам временно оккупированных территорий. Виявлено будівництво другої злітно-посадкової смуги на аеродромі “Бельбек” у Криму | Міністерство з питань тимчасово окупованих територій та внутрішньо переміщених осіб

"По состоянию на конец апреля в Крыму близ г.Севастополь выявлено строительство второй посадочной полосы на военном аэродроме "Бельбек". Данные получены с помощью космической съемки", - говорится в сообщении."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1970680.html

Опять эти коварные русские что-то затевают  :Biggrin: 

Космические челноки будут принимать, не иначе))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## 9-13

Все мои точки перелопатили....  :Mad:  Слов нет

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## Сергей72

*Минобороны: на опытно-боевом дежурстве стоят уже десять МиГ-31 с "Кинжалом"*

МОСКВА, 5 мая. /ТАСС/. Десять самолетов МиГ-31, оснащенных гиперзвуковой ракетой "Кинжал", стоят сейчас на опытно-боевом дежурстве, заявил замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов в интервью, опубликованном в субботу на сайте телеканала "Звезда".

"Это современное оружие: гиперзвуковая ракета повышенной дальности, которая, по сути, может преодолевать системы ПВО и противоракетной обороны. Неуязвима и обладает очень серьезным боевым могуществом и потенциалом. А МиГ-31 - ее носитель, этот самолет наиболее приспособлен для того, чтобы разогнать эту ракету до нужных скоростей на нужных высотах. В подтверждение тому, что это не какая-то экзотика: сегодня десять самолетов стоят на опытно-боевом дежурстве и готовы к применению в зависимости от ситуации", - сказал Борисов.

Впервые о проекте авиационного комплекса "Кинжал" с гиперзвуковой ракетой сообщил президент России Владимир Путин в своем послании Федеральному собранию 1 марта. Ракета комплекса, летящая более чем в 10 раз быстрее звука, благодаря возможности маневрировать способна преодолевать существующие и перспективные системы ПРО и ПВО. С 1 декабря 2017 года "Кинжал" несет опытно-боевое дежурство. Первоначально носителем ракеты назывался МиГ-31БМ, позднее министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу уточнил, что носителем ракеты выступает МиГ-31К.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Минобороны: на опытно-боевом дежурстве стоят уже десять МиГ-31 с «Кинжалом» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## KAV

Сегодня, 11 мая 2018 года, родному и любимому 43-му Краснознаменному Севастопольскому ордена Кутузова III степени отдельному морскому штурмовому авиационному полку (истребительному авиационному полку, авиационному полку истребителей-бомбардировщиков) исполнилось 80 лет!!!




> ИСТОРИЧЕСКАЯ СПРАВКА
> по 43-му Севастопольскому Краснознаменному 
> ордена Кутузова истребительному 
> авиационному полку 
> (43-й отдельный морской штурмовой авиационный полк)
> 
>       43-й истрбительный авиационный полк (иап) был сформирован 11 мая 1938 г. на аэродроме Васильков под Киевом на базе 109-й и 5-й авиационных эскадрилий. Наиболее известной была 109-я Краснознаменная авиационная эскадрилья имени Серго Орджоникидзе. Она являлась одной из старейших авиационных частей в составе ВВС Красной Армии, историческое начало которой связано с годами Гражданской войны. Лётчики эскадрильи принимали участие в боях с фашизмом в Испании, и трем из них было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
> В предвоенные годы лётчики полка постоянно привлекались к участию в многочисленных локальных конфликтах в 1939-1940 годах в Китае, в Монголии на реке Халхин-Гол и в советско-финской войне. 
> К началу Великой Отечественной войны полк входил в состав 36-й истребительной авиационной дивизии и имел на вооружении самолёты И-16 и И-153. В войну полк вступил в первый же день 22 июня 1941 г., когда он был поднят по тревоге с полевого аэродрома Малая Ольшанка для отражения налёта фашистской авиации на Киев.
> ...

----------


## ZHeN

> Сегодня, 11 мая 2018 года, родному и любимому 43-му Краснознаменному Севастопольскому ордена Кутузова III степени отдельному морскому штурмовому авиационному полку (истребительному авиационному полку, авиационному полку истребителей-бомбардировщиков) исполнилось 80 лет!!!


KAV и Lupiloid с юбилеем полка



чем всё-таки сирийскую баржу топили ? 29ТД ?

----------


## Djoker

> *Авиагруппа "Стрижи" вскоре будет летать на новых истребителях МиГ-35*
> 
> Кубинка (Московская область). 12 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиагруппа "Стрижи", летающая на истребителях МиГ-29, одной из первых в Воздушно-космических силах получит новые самолёты МиГ-35.
> 
> Как сообщил командующий Военно-воздушными силами (ВВС) - заместитель главкома ВКС РФ генерал-лейтенант Андрей Юдин, истребители МиГ-35 поступят на авиабазу Кубинка после завершения госиспытаний.
> 
> "Планируется переучивание летчиков авиагруппы "Стрижи" на истребитель МиГ-35. Сейчас завершаются государственные испытания самолета. После их завершения новейшие машины пойдут на вооружение эскадрильи пилотажной группы "Стрижи", - сказал он на юбилее Центра показа авиационной техники в Кубинке.
> 
> При этом А.Юдин отметил, что самым первым МиГ-35 получит Государственный лётный испытательный центр в Ахтубинске, затем самолёт пойдёт в Липецкий авиацентр, в состав которого и входит авиабаза Кубинка.
> ...


http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=481477

----------


## Let_nab

12 мая 2018 года на авиабазе Кубинка прошёл праздник приуроченный к 80-ти летию легендарного орденоносного Проскуровского гвардейского истребительного полка. День открытых дверей, с авиационным праздником - показом лётного мастерства "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи", гости из Липецка и вертолётчики..., танкисты, десантники, спортсмены аэроклуба с пилотажём, военная историческая реконструкция, концерт и банкет для ветеранов и военнослужащих полка...
Народу - море!
Прошло всё на самом высоком уровне! Восхитительно! Все в восторге!



Пригласительный:





…………..

----------


## Fencer

Военное обозрение: 300 российских «Кинжалов» пустят на дно весь флот США - Свободная Пресса - Новое оружие. Современное оружие Россия. Новости России. Новости России сегодня. Война и армия.

----------


## L39aero

Боже, бред то не надо сюда тащить, ну какие 300 кинжалов, мы бомбардировочную авиацию перевооружить не можем, разведывательную и вообще подавно, а тут 300 кинжалов.... А, нашему цирку только их не хватало.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

А 300 миллионов российских "Кинжалов" пустят на дно все США, чего мелочиться. Жги, Господь!!!

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 16 мая. /ТАСС/. Шестьдесят экипажей всех родов военной авиации примут участие во всероссийском этапе конкурса "Авиадартс-2018", который стартует 23 мая под Рязанью. Об этом журналистам сообщили в среду в Минобороны РФ.

"В конкурсе примут участие 60 экипажей истребительной, бомбардировочной, штурмовой, армейской, дальней и военно-транспортной авиации", - рассказали в российском военном ведомстве.

Авиационные экипажи Воздушно-космических сил, четырех военных округов и Северного флота, участвующие во всероссийском этапе конкурса, уже начали перебазирование из пунктов постоянной дислокации на аэродром Дягилево под Рязанью. В "Авиадартсе" летчики выступят на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ, Су-35, Су-34, Су-24М, Су-25, Ту-22М3, Ил-76МД и вертолетах Ми-24, Ми-35, Ка-52 и Ми-8.

"Летчикам предстоит соревноваться в следующих зачетных дисциплинах: физическая подготовка, воздушная разведка, техника пилотирования, боевое применение по наземным целям. Помимо этого истребители отработают преодоление системы ПВО условного противника и элементы воздушного боя", - пояснили в Минобороны.

Итоги конкурса будут подводиться в семи номинациях по родам авиации. Соревнования пройдут с 23 мая по 2 июня. Практическая часть конкурса состоится на полигоне Дубровичи в Рязанской области.

Конкурс летного мастерства "Авиадартс" впервые прошел в 2013 году в Воронежской области и стал "прародителем" Армейских международных игр.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 18 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Стратегические бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-160 в нынешнем году выполнят перелет до Анадыря, так как сейчас Арктика имеет для России стратегическое значение, сообщил командующий Дальней авиацией РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кобылаш.

"В этом году планируем перелететь в Анадырь самолетами Ту-160. Сейчас Арктика имеет для нас стратегическое значение, поэтому мы осваиваем новые для себя аэродромы и изделия, которые позволят обеспечить безопасность страны со стороны морских границ и на этом направлении", - сказал С.Кобылаш в интервью, опубликованном в пятницу в официальной газете Вооруженных сил РФ "Красная звезда".

Он также напомнил, что в 2017 году бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 впервые выполнили посадки в Анадыре и Воркуте.

"Полеты экипажей стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев на экватор, в Индонезию говорят о том, что спектр задач увеличивается вместе с диапазоном тех направлений и аэродромов, на которых нам поручено обозначить свое присутствие", - подчеркнул командующий Дальней авиацией РФ.

----------


## Pilot

ХАБАРОВСК, 18 мая - РИА Новости. Летчики новейших истребителей Су-35С Восточного военного округа на тренировке в Хабаровском крае выполнили маневры по уходу от удара средств ПВО "противника" и уничтожили полевой парк техники условного неприятеля, сообщает пресс-служба округа в пятницу.

"Летчики новейших истребителей Су-35С совершили полеты в заданный район, провели воздушную разведку и после обнаружения мишеней, имитирующих полевой парк техники, отработали заход на цель и произвели бомбометание", - говорится в сообщении???.

Летчики также выполнили маневры по уходу из-под удара "противника", в том числе от наземных средств противовоздушной обороны при активном применении "неприятелем" средств радиоэлектронной борьбы.

Летчики выполняли задания в парах и составе звеньев. Занятия проходили на специализированном авиационном полигоне в Хабаровском крае.

----------


## OKA

"Полет российской стратегической авиации над Северным Ледовитым океаном 12 мая стал неожиданностью для американских ВВС, заявил командующий дальней авиацией Воздушно-Космических сил (ВКС) РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кобылаш, сообщает Минобороны.
       "Что касается крайнего такого полета, то для сопровождения наших самолетов поднялась всего одна пара истребителей F-22 ВВС США. Всего одна, это говорит о том, что сработал определённый эффект внезапности. Обычно во время выполнения подобных полетов нас сопровождают до 5-7 единиц, при этом сопровождение выполняют истребители различных государств", - заявил С.Кобылаш в ходе контрольной проверки авиабазы в Энгельсе.
       "Самолеты ВВС США сопровождали наши самолеты в воздушном пространстве над нейтральными водами. Летчики действовали в воздухе корректно. Никаких нарушений не зафиксировано", - отметил командующий, слова которого приводят в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.
       По данным департамента с 1 декабря прошлого года дальняя авиация ВКС РФ выполнила пять плановых полетов над нейтральными водами мирового океана. В них были задействованы стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС, а также дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3.
       "Полеты проходили над акваториями Тихого, Северного Ледовитого океанов, Японского, Восточно-Китайского, Черного, Баренцева, Норвежского, Северного, Берингова и Охотского морей. В том числе впервые были отработаны полеты экипажей Ту-95МС с аэродрома Биак в Республике Индонезия", - сообщили в департаменте.
       В субботу 12 мая Минобороны РФ сообщило, что российские стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС и дальние противолодочные самолеты Ту-142 выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акваторий Северного Ледовитого океана, Берингова и Охотского морей. В ходе полета Ту-95МС и Ту-142 отработали дозаправку в воздухе.
       В западных СМИ появились сообщения о "перехвате" российских ракетоносцев в районе Аляски американскими истребителями.
       Это опроверг в субботу официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.
       С.Кобылаш в понедельник заявил газете Минобороны РФ "Красная звезда", что наземные радиолокационные станции обнаружили приближение к Ту-95МС иностранных истребителей, российские экипажи были заранее предупреждены.
       "Во-первых, патрулирование выполнялось одновременно в двух районах. Во-вторых, задача решалась по единому замыслу и плану Генерального штаба с привлечением дальней авиации и авиации Военно-морского флота при взаимодействии с истребительной авиацией 6-й и 11-й армий ВВС и ПВО. Третьей особенностью можно назвать разработанные для патрулирования маршруты, причём один из них пролегал через Северный полюс", - сказал С.Кобылаш о полете российских Ту-95МС и Ту-142.
       В марте российские военные сообщали о полетах российской противолодочной авиации через Северный полюс к США. "Впервые с советских времен осуществлены полеты противолодочной авиации через Северный полюс к Североамериканскому континенту", - сказал тогда на коллегии военного ведомства министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=481996

----------


## Pilot

В Перми МиГ-31 на полосе горит. Все живы. Сами выбрались. Пожар на взлете

----------


## LansE293

> В Перми МиГ-31 на полосе горит. Все живы. Сами выбрались. Пожар на взлете


Загоревшийся на пермском аэродроме МиГ-31 сняли на видео // НТВ.Ru





> Самолет МиГ-31БМ загорелся на аэродроме «Большое Савино» в Пермском крае. При движении по взлетно-посадочной полосе у истребителя вспыхнул правый двигатель, сообщили в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа.
> Авария произошла в 17:30 по московскому времени. Члены экипажа применили экстренное торможение. Прибывший на место происшествия пожарный расчет вскоре ликвидировал огонь. Погибших и пострадавших в результате инцидента нет, на борту самолета не было боеприпасов. 
> В пресс-службе аэропорта сообщили, что происшествие не нарушило работу воздушной гавани: все рейсы выполняются согласно расписанию.

----------


## Avia M

> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=481477


Фото с интервью.

----------


## OKA

"Боевой состав Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России усовершенствуют с учетом полученного в Сирии опыта, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу на заседании коллегии ведомства.

"Серьезным экзаменом для Воздушно-космических сил стала специальная операция в Сирийской Арабской Республике, в которой на ротационной основе приняло участие большинство летного и инженерно-технического состава", - заявил Шойгу.

Он отметил, что полученные в ходе сирийской операции навыки и знания систематизируются и используются при подготовке войск и органов военного управления, а также при разработке учебно-методических пособий.

Российские специалисты модернизируют 11 типов самолетов и вертолетов Воздушно-космических сил по итогам их боевого применения в Сирии, сообщил Шойгу. "На основе полученных данных проводится модернизация 11 типов самолетов и вертолетов", - сказал он.

По его словам, сейчас продолжается сбор и анализ сведений о результатах боевого применения более чем 60 серийных и перспективных образцов военной техники Воздушно-космических сил в Сирии.

"Для оценки в боевой обстановке заявленных возможностей разрабатываемой военной техники в феврале текущего года проведены практические пуски перспективных крылатых ракет оперативно-тактического назначения с самолета пятого поколения Су-57", - добавил министр.

Боевые возможности Воздушно-космических сил за два года возросли на 11,7%, сообщил Сергей Шойгу. "В соединения, воинские части и подразделения ВКС [с 2016 года] поставлено более 600 новых и модернизированных единиц и комплексов вооружения и военной техники. За два года доля современных образцов возросла на 10%", - сказал Шойгу.

По его словам, за этот период показатели налета увеличились на 11% благодаря повышению уровня исправности авиационной техники. "В целом боевые возможности Воздушно-космических сил повысились на 11,7%", - подчеркнул министр обороны.

Шойгу отметил, что с 2016 года в ВКС РФ сформированы управления двух авиационных дивизий, зенитной ракетной бригады и военно-транспортного авиационного полка. "Радиолокационными станциями, расположенными на территории Российской Федерации, создано сплошное радиолокационное поле системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении на всех воздушно-космических направлениях", - перечислил он.

Говоря о реализации плана деятельности ВКС до 2020 года, министр подчеркнул необходимость и дальше наращивать возможности ВКС. "Анализ современных вооруженных конфликтов показывает, что государства, не имеющие надежной воздушно-космической обороны, рискуют прекратить свое существование. Печальный опыт мы видим: это Югославия, Ливия - яркие тому примеры. И на грани этого, естественно, стояла и Сирия", - заявил министр обороны.

"Сегодня исход военного противоборства во многом зависит от успешных действий в воздушно-космическом пространстве. Поэтому наращивание возможностей Воздушно-космических сил является одним из приоритетных направлений нашей работы", - заключил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Боевой состав ВКС России усовершенствуют с учетом полученного в Сирии опыта - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Фото с заседания :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2177432@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Два новых самолета Ан-148 поступили в одну из частей военно-транспортной авиации Южного военного округа https://rueconomics.ru/328223-dva-no...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Pilot

НОВОСИБИРСК, 28 мая – РИА Новости. Новейшая авиационная ракета С-8 ОФП "Бронебойщик" полностью подтверждает свои характеристики, ее государственные испытания планируется завершить до конца 2018 года, сообщил журналистам в Новосибирске гендиректор концерна "Техмаш" Владимир Лепин.

"На этапе госиспытаний", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о текущем этапе работ над созданием ракеты???.

Лепин сообщил, что государственные испытания планируется завершить до конца года. "Да, мы хотим завершить и, собственно, начать поставлять в войска, если все будет удачно", - сказал гендиректор, отметив, что на нынешнем этапе испытаний новейшая ракета полностью подтверждает свои характеристики.

Гендиректор концерна рассказал также, что по плану идут работы по новой системе дистанционного минирования "Земледелие" и тяжелой огнеметной системе "Тосочка". "Нормально. Планово идет работа. В этом году должны завершить испытания предварительные", - сказал он, говоря о системе "Земледелие".

Работы по "Тосочке", по его словам, находятся на таком же этапе. "Ее начали делать, идет работа конструкторская. Такие сложнейшие системы за один день не делаются… Есть сроки, они определены, мы движемся в рамках контракта ", - отметил он.

Лепин добавил, что "Тосочка" будет отличаться от "Солнцепека", однако не раскрыл принципиальные различия. "Пока не скажу. До конца себе понимаем, но увидим", - сказал он.

----------


## Pilot

Санкт-Петербург. 28 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Работы по созданию новейшей авиабомбы "Дрель" ведется по графику, сообщил глава концерна "Техмаш" Владимир Лепин.

"Идут работы планово", - заявил "Интерфаксу" В.Лепин.

По его словам, в ходе выполнения работы появляются новые технические решения. "Конструкторская мысль не стоит на месте", - сказал В.Лепин

В 2016 году НПО "Базальт" (предприятие "Техмаша") заявило о разработке этой планирующей авиабомбы, которую практически невозможно распознать на радарах.

В августе 2017 года в "Техмаше" заявили, что созданная в России авиабомба "Дрель" может планировать десятки километров и обезвреживать тяжелую технику, при этом самолет с таким боеприпасом может не заходить в зону ПВО противника.

В январе 2018 года генеральный директор "Техмаша" заявлял "Интерфаксу", что российские военные планируют принять на вооружение новейшую авиабомбу "Дрель" калибром 500 кг. Он сообщил, что государственные испытания бомбы начались в 2016 году, идут в соответствии с программой заказчика - Минобороны РФ и должны успешно завершиться в 2018 году.

По словам главы "Техмаша", "Дрель" - новый базовый образец планирующей бомбовой кассеты калибром 500 кг в снаряжении с самоприцеливающимися боевыми элементами.

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 29 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Прошедший глубокую модернизацию самолет-разведчик Ил-20М передан военным для госиспытаний...

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/614668

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 30 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Лстчики штурмовой авиации в ходе учений отрабатывают тактические приемы воздушного боя над акваторией Азовского моря, сообщает в среду штаб Южного военного округа (ЮВО).

"Полсты штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 проводятся над акваторией Азовского моря. Лстчики на практике отрабатывают элементы сложного пилотажа, тактические приемы воздушного боя с применением наступательных и оборонительных боевых маневров на средних и малых высотах, предназначенных для перехвата и уничтожения в воздушных боях высокоманевренных пилотируемых и беспилотных средств", - сказано в пресс-релизе, который поступил в "Интерфакс-АВН".

Также лстчики "совершенствуют навыки прохождения заданного курса над безориентирной местностью в условиях отсутствия наземных радиотехнических средств аэронавигации", говорится в сообщении.

Тренировки плановые, в них задействованы 10 лстчиков на штурмовиках Су-25СМ и Су-25СМ3, информирует штаб ЮВО.

----------


## Avia M

Итоги всероссийского этапа "Авиадартса" подводили в семи основных номинациях. Первое место среди штурмовой, бомбардировочной и истребительной авиации заняли экипажи Липецкого авиацентра. Среди военно-транспортных вертолетов лучшим стал экипаж 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО из Зернограда (Ростовская область), а лучшими среди боевых вертолетов стали результаты команды из Буденновска (Ставрополье).
Первым в номинации "Дальняя авиация" стал гарнизон "Шайковка", а в номинации "Военно-транспортная авиация" - экипаж из Твери.
Приз губернатора Рязанской области получил самый молодой летчик соревнований - штурман вертолета Ми-8, а кубок лучшего объединения за выполнение тактического задания получила 14-я армия ВВС и ПВО.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Рязани наградили победителей всероссийского этапа конкурса «Авиадартс» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 4 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - Опыт боевых действий в Сирии будет положен в основу подготовки военных летчиков в этом году, заявил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами России генерал полковник Сергей Суровикин.

"В целом подготовка ВКС в летнем периоде обучения спланирована и будет проводиться с учетом поставки в войска современных образцов вооружения и военной техники, развития системы управления, разведки и РЭБ, а также опыта боевого применения, полученного в ходе специальной операции в Сирийской Арабской республике", - сказал главком журналистам в понедельник.

Он отметил, что по итогам зимнего периода обучения в войсках все запланированные мероприятия были выполнены. "Интенсивность боевой учебы обеспечила необходимый уровень подготовки соединений и воинских частей", - подчеркнул С.Суровикин.

По его словам, основные усилия боевой подготовки были направлены на проведение совместной воздушно-огневой конференции, сбора с руководящим составом ВКС, всероссийских этапов конкурсов летного мастерства "Авиадартс-2018" и зенитных ракетных войск "Ключи от неба".

"Всего в зимнем периоде обучения проведено более 100 учений различного уровня. Цели учений достигнуты, все соединения и воинские части оценены положительно", - сообщил главком ВКС.

----------


## Pilot

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 4 июня. /ТАСС/. Новую улицу во Владивостоке назвали в честь Героя России летчика Романа Филипова, погибшего в феврале в Сирии, сообщила в понедельник пресс-служба городской администрации.

"Во Владивостоке появились новые улицы. Такое решение принято по результатам заседаний в марте и мае комиссии по городской топонимике в администрации краевой столицы. <...> Так, в районе улицы Русской (от здания ь 73ж до пересечения с автомобильной дорогой поселок Новый - полуостров Де-Фриз - Седанка - бухта Патрокл) появилась улица Майора Филипова. Такое решение принято после присвоения военному летчику посмертно звания Героя Российской Федерации", - говорится в сообщении.

Другие новые улицы города назвали в честь русских художников Василия Тропинина и Алексея Венецианова. Также во Владивостоке появились Зеленый Бульвар, Ливадийская, Майкопская, Облачная улицы и другие.

Третьего февраля в сирийской провинции Идлиб был сбит российский штурмовик Су-25 под управлением майора Романа Филипова. Летчик успел катапультироваться, а позже на земле принял неравный бой с террористами. Будучи окруженным боевиками, Филипов подорвал себя гранатой.

Президент России Владимир Путин 6 февраля присвоил Филипову звание Героя России посмертно. В указе главы государства говорится, что звание присвоено "за героизм, мужество и отвагу, проявленные при исполнении воинского долга". Похоронили Филипова 8 февраля в его родном городе Воронеже на Аллее героев на Коминтерновском кладбище.

Имя погибшего летчика было присвоено штурмовику Су-25СМ авиационного полка в Приморском крае. Церемония состоялась на аэродроме штурмового авиационного полка армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Приморском крае. В этой части Филипов проходил службу в течение 10 лет, именно оттуда был направлен в Сирию.

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 5 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Около ста вертолетов и самолетов принимают участие в масштабном учении авиации Южного военного округа, стартующем во вторник, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.
Маневры при участии ПВО и Черноморского флота пройдут в Ростовской области, Краснодарском крае и в Крыму.
"В ходе учения летчики штурмовой авиации отработают посадку на подготовленный аэродром с грунтовым покрытием в Ростовской области и оттуда с полным боекомплектом отправятся для выполнения бомбометания на авиационный полигон "Арзгирский"


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/615670

----------


## Айдар

Авиаполк в Курской области получит 12 новых истребителей Су-30СМ

Первая эскадрилья, укомплектованная этими истребителями, была создана в Курской области в 2017 году.

Авиационный полк ВКС России, дислоцированный в Курской области, получит еще не менее 12 новых многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба Западного военного округа.

«Вторая эскадрилья истребителей Су-30СМ войдет в состав авиационного полка Западного военного округа, дислоцированного в Курской области», - говорится в сообщении.

В настоящее время летный и инженерно-технический состав полка приступил к приему второй партии многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ на заводе-изготовителе «Иркут» в Иркутской области. Специалисты полка за несколько дней проверят новую технику, а летчики выполнят несколько контрольных полетов.

Истребитель Су-30СМ предназначен для завоевания господства в воздухе, блокирования аэродромов противника на большой глубине, уничтожения воздушных, наземных и морских целей, в том числе в ночное время суток и сложных метеорологических условиях. Самолет способен применять современное и перспективное высокоточное вооружение класса «воздух-воздух» «воздух-поверхность». Боевая машина оснащена двигателями с управляемым вектором тяги и передним горизонтальным оперением.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 8 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские истребители за минувшую неделю девять раз вылетали на перехват иностранных летательных аппаратов у границ России, следует из материалов газеты "Красная звезда", официального печатного органа Вооруженных сил РФ.

По данным еженедельной инфографики ВС РФ, 20 иностранных летательных аппаратов вели воздушную разведку вдоль границ России. Истребители дежурных сил противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) девять раз поднимались на их перехват и сопровождение.

"Нарушений воздушного пространства РФ не допущено", - подчеркнули в Минобороны России.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Гравилётчик

Дымовую завесу толком не показали, а ведь это едва ли не самое-самое интересное :с

----------


## cobra_73

> Авиаполк в Курской области получит 12 новых истребителей Су-30СМ
> 
> Первая эскадрилья, укомплектованная этими истребителями, была создана в Курской области в 2017 году.
> .


А МиГ-29СМТ куда? В Армению менять старые 9.12/9.13? А выпущенные недавно 16 СМТ так в 116 ЦБП и находятся?

----------


## Антоха

> А МиГ-29СМТ куда? В Армению менять старые 9.12/9.13? А выпущенные недавно 16 СМТ так в 116 ЦБП и находятся?


все СМТ соберут в Астрахани

----------


## Polikarpoff

> все СМТ соберут в Астрахани


Куда их там столько? Более чем странно, кого и для чего на них учить будут?

----------


## Pilot

Приволжский же учебный центр применения авиации. Там и ПВО он тренируют в Ашулуке и, вроде как, они приемники Маров ;)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Приволжский же учебный центр применения авиации. Там и ПВО он тренируют в Ашулуке и, вроде как, они приемники Маров ;)


Т.е. СМТ теперь будут исполнять исключительно функцию "агрессоров"?

----------


## Антоха

> Т.е. СМТ теперь будут исполнять исключительно функцию "агрессоров"?


"Агрессоры", в классическом, американском понимании, это эскадрилья имитирующая тактику ведения воздушного боя истребителей СССР/Восточного блока/России. На сколько я слышал из интервью наших военных, в Астрахани подобными вещами не увлекаются. Функция астраханского ЦБП, это создание условий для проверки навыков у лётчиков строевых полков умения выполнять боевое задачи, при активном противодействии авиации "противника". Плюс не надо забывать, что астраханцы несут боевое дежурство. Следовательно у них есть конкретные зоны ответственности и сценарии действий в системе ПВО страны.

----------


## Pilot

ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 18 июн - РИА Новости. Экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су- 24 Центрального военного округа нанесли ракетно-бомбовый удар по условному противнику в Курганской области, сообщает в понедельник ЦВО.

"Летчики авиабазы "Шагол" отработали нанесение высокоточного удара бомбами КАБ-500 по мишеням, имитирующим укрепленный командный пункт, скопление техники условного противника???. Экипажи также провели боевые пуски неуправляемых ракет "воздух-поверхность" по наземным мишеням. В ходе учения летчики выполнили сложный пилотаж на высоте от 50 до 3000 метров, заход на посадку по афганскому варианту", - говорится в сообщении.

Су-24 — тактический фронтовой бомбардировщик с крылом изменяемой стреловидности, предназначен для нанесения ракетно-бомбовых ударов в простых и сложных метеоусловиях, днем и ночью, в том числе на малых высотах с прицельным поражением наземных и надводных целей.

----------


## Djoker

> *Источник сообщил о планах возобновить производство самолета Ан-124 "Руслан" в РФ*
> 
> Москва. 19 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Производство самого грузоподъемного самолета в мире Ан-124 "Руслан" готовятся возобновить на ульяновском предприятии "Авиастар-СП", сообщил "Интерфаксу" осведомленный источник.
> 
> "Началась предварительная работа, составляется план. Но это не быстрый процесс", - сказал собеседник агентства. По его словам, также перед промышленностью стоит задача решить вопрос с возможным двигателем для Ан-124.
> 
> На портале госзакупок размещен документ, согласно которому ульяновский завод "Авиастар-СП" приступает к оценке готовности производственных мощностей к изготовлению модернизированных самолетов военно-транспортной авиации Ан-124-100М. Изготовление "Русланов" будет вестись с применением электронного моделирования, отмечается в документе.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/617488
Документы закупки

----------


## Djoker

*Подготовка экипажей оперативно-тактической авиации ЗВО к учению в Тверской области*

http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Pilot

Хабаровск. 21 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - ДАЛЬНИЙ ВОСТОК - Летно-тактические учения авиации ВВО состоялись на аэродроме в Хабаровском крае, сообщает пресс-служба Восточного военного округа в четверг.

"Лстчики смешанного авиационного соединения в ходе учений выполнили посадку на условно зараженный химоружием аэродром", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным пресс-службы, маневры выполнялись на истребителях СУ-30СМ и СУ-35С. Также пилоты отработали пролет на низких высотах, имитируя посадку на условно поврежденную взлетно-посадочную полосу.

"Кроме того, был отработан комплекс различных элементов боевой подготовки в небе, особое внимание было уделено технике пилотирования в сложных метеорологических условиях", - отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## Pilot

Владивосток. 21 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - ДАЛЬНИЙ ВОСТОК - Отряд "Авиапоиск" обнаружил место падения советского военного самолета на территории Ботанического сада во Владивостоке, сообщил агентству "Интерфакс - Дальний Восток" командир отряда Ярослав Ливанский.

"Поисковики рядом с туристической тропой подняли несколько фрагментов разбившейся боевой машины. При падении самолет взорвался, разлетевшись на обломки размерами от 5 до 15 см в диаметре. Самая большая часть, которая сохранилась, - 60 см в длину", - сказал Я.Ливанский.

На месте катастрофы обнаружены часть звена от 37-мм снаряда, фрагмент красного бортового номера в чсрной окантовке, части двигателя.

Поисковики предполагают, что катастрофа произошло до 1969 года, самолет ударился о склон сопки, недалеко от Седанскогого водохранилища. Обломки разлетелись по курсу полета на расстояние до 150 метров. Теперь поисковикам предстоит выяснить тип самолета, принадлежность к конкретному полку, и дату катастрофы.

----------


## Djoker

> *Авиаполк на Южном Урале получил на вооружение самолет-разведчик Су-24МР*
> 
> Смешанный авиационных полк 14-й армии ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа, дислоцированный в Челябинской области, получил на вооружение модернизированный самолет-разведчик Су-24МР.


https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2181871@egNews

----------


## melman31

> https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2181871@egNews


Третья эскадрилья ? Су-24МР с хранения ?

----------


## OKA

".Пилоты новейших истребителей Су-35, многоцелевых бомбардировщиков Су-34 и перехватчиков Миг-31 в ходе летно-тактического учения в Хабаровском крае выполнили сложнейший элемент летной подготовки - дозаправку в воздухе, сообщает пресс-служба Восточного военного округа.

"Особое внимание в ходе летного учения было уделено подготовке молодых летчиков, выполняющих это сложнейшее летное упражнение впервые", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным пресс-службы, самолёт заправщик Ил-78 и боевые самолеты взлетели с военного аэродрома вблизи города Комсомольска-на-Амуре Хабаровского края.

Для самолетов Су-35, Су-34 и Миг-31 была определена точка встречи с воздушным танкером. На скорости около 550-600 км. в час и высоте порядка пяти тысяч метров летчики выполнили стыковку с заправочным конусом и перекачку топлива от заправщика Ил-78."

http://www.interfax-russia.ru/FarEas...44429&sec=1671

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 28 июн — РИА Новости. Летчики авиационного соединения в Приморском крае провели ночные полеты и отработали тактику ведения воздушного боя с самолетами условного противника, сообщил журналистам начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы ВВО по Тихоокеанскому флоту Николай Воскресенский.

"В ходе выполнения полётов лётчики выполнили сложные упражнения курса боевой подготовки в небе???. Особое внимание уделялось технике ночного пилотирования с применением наступательных и оборонительных маневров на различных высотах и скоростях и условным использованием вооружения истребителей", - сообщил Воскресенский.

При выполнении задач маневренного воздушного боя экипажи самолетов МиГ-31БМ, Су-30СМ и Су-35С поочередно проводили тренировки по поиску и уничтожению самолетов условного противника.

Тактические манёвры выполнялись на больших, малых и предельно малых высотах. Учебно-тренировочные полёты проходили над морем, в стратосфере и над безориентирной местностью.

----------


## Айдар

Во вторник, 3 июля, на аэродроме Черняховск в Калининградской области пройдет торжественная церемония встречи двух экипажей новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-30СМ, вошедших в состав морской авиации Балтийского флота. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
По данным военного ведомства, экипажи самолетов прошли подготовку в Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава морской авиации ВМФ в Ейске (Краснодарский край). Они изучили тактико-технические характеристики истребителей, их технологическую базу и особенности пилотирования, прошли специализированный курс на наземных тренажерах и выполнили практические полеты. 
Су-30СМ – последняя модификация российского многоцелевого тяжелого истребителя поколения "4++". Двухместный самолет оснащен радиолокатором с фазированной антенной решеткой. Двигатели с управляемым вектором тяги и переднее горизонтальное оперение обеспечивают Су-30СМ исключительной маневренностью в бою. 

Истребитель способен применять современное и перспективное высокоточное вооружение класса "воздух-воздух" и "воздух-поверхность". 

Самолет можно использовать для подготовки летчиков на перспективные многофункциональные сверхманевренные одноместные истребители.

----------


## Djoker

> *Су-30 получили радиоэлектронный щит* 
> 
> ВКС России укомплектуют истребители новейшими станциями подавления
> 
> Российские истребители Су-30СМ оснастят новейшими станциями радиоэлектронного подавления САП-518. Такое решение было принято Военно-космическими силами (ВКС) по итогам изучения сирийского опыта. Эти системы способны защитить самолеты от зенитных и авиационных ракетных комплексов. Они создают помехи средствам самонаведения, сбивая ракеты с траектории. По мнению военных экспертов, подобные комплексы значительно повысят живучесть российских истребителей.
> 
> Как рассказали «Известиям» в Главном штабе ВКС, по результатам операции в Сирии было принято решение до конца 2018 года оснастить все многоцелевые истребители Су-30СМ станциями постановки помех САП-518. Эта система поступает на вооружение в рамках масштабной программы модернизации и технического переоснащения авиапарка ВКС. 
> 
> Станция активных помех индивидуальной защиты САП-518 создана Калужским научно-исследовательским радиотехническим институтом. Она предназначена для защиты самолета от поражения современными и перспективными ракетами класса «поверхность–воздух» и «воздух–воздух». Система особенно эффективна против ракет с активными радиолокационными системами самонаведения. Также она создает активные помехи радиолокационным станциям (РЛС) самолетов, наземным и корабельным комплексам ПВО. 
> ...


https://iz.ru/739062/aleksandr-krugl...tronnyi-shchit

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи оперативно-тактической авиации дежурных сил смешанного истребительного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО) провели тренировку по принуждению к посадке условного самолета-нарушителя в Тверской области.

По замыслу тренировки, после получения данных радиолокационной разведки были подняты в воздух истребители МиГ–31БМ и Су-27 для принуждения к посадке захваченного «террористами» воздушного судна.

Летчики визуально обнаружили самолет, по каналам радиосвязи вошли в контакт с его экипажем и, получив команду с земли, сопроводили условно угнанный самолет до аэродрома посадки. После его приземления военнослужащие подразделения антитеррора отработали задачи по оцеплению самолета и, после невыполнения требований сдаться, был произведен штурм с последующим захватом «террористов».

Всего при отработке тренировок самолеты Су-27, МиГ-31БМ провели шесть летных смен для решения задач по принуждению к посадке.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2183626@egNews

По наводке с :

Авиационный диапазон



"Экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ выполнили учебно-тренировочные полеты с дозаправкой топливом в воздухе над Сибирью в честь 80-летия истребительного авиационного полка из Красноярского края.

Дозаправка осуществлялась как поодиночке, так и в составе пары, когда воздушный танкер Ил-78 заправлял одновременно два самолёта.

В учебно-тренировочных полетах были задействованы более 10 самолетов.

Дозаправка в воздухе является одним из самых сложных видов летной подготовки. Пилоты на высоте от 4,5 тыс. метров при скорости 550 км/ч должны приблизиться к топливозаправщику на расстояние 10–15 м, выпущенной штангой установить контакт с конус-датчиком заправщика и выдержать данную дистанцию до полной перекачки топлива.

Истребительный Черновицкий ордена Кутузова III степени авиационный полк, установивший рекорд беспосадочного перелета, чествует восьмидесятую годовщину со дня образования.

На праздничные мероприятия в Красноярском крае приглашены ветераны со всей страны, которые в разные годы служили в полку. По случаю юбилея на территории военного аэродрома состоялось торжественное построение всего личного состава.

Истребительный полк в Красноярском крае — единственный в России, полностью перевооруженный на новую модификацию сверхзвуковых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ. В 2016 году летчики полка установили рекорд по длительности беспосадочного перелета на МиГ-31БМ, выполнив три дозаправки в воздухе. В рамках совместного тактического учения сил авиации и противовоздушной обороны Центрального военного округа экипажи выполнили перелет из Красноярского края в Астраханскую область, проведя в небе 7 часов 4 минуты, преодолев более 6 тыс. км с тремя дозаправками в воздухе. Это был самый длительный полет за всю 36-летнюю историю эксплуатации истребителей МиГ-31.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2183525@egNews

----------


## Djoker

> *Восемь стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 и Ту-95МС отремонтируют до конца года*
> 
> МОСКВА, 29 июня. /ТАСС/. Предприятие "Туполев" отремонтирует восемь стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 и Ту-95МС до конца 2018 года, сообщил в пятницу министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
> 
> "До конца года планируется отремонтировать восемь таких самолетов. В результате мы сможем продлить сроки эксплуатации стратегических ракетоносцев и повысить их боевые возможности", - сказал Шойгу на селекторном совещании.
> 
> По его словам, эти ракетоносцы являются важной составляющей ядерной триады России, в связи с чем крайне важно качественно и в срок провести их ремонт и модернизацию, подчеркнул министр.


Восемь стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 и Ту-95МС отремонтируют до конца года - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Гиперзвуковые ракеты из состава новейшего комплекса "Кинжал" испытают на дальнем бомбардировщике Ту-22М3

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: гиперзвуковые ракеты «Кинжал» испытают на дальнем бомбардировщике Ту-22М3 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 2 июл - РИА Новости. Российский дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 сможет нести до четырёх новейших гиперзвуковых ракет "Кинжал", заявил РИА Новости источник в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

Сейчас эти ракеты ставятся на истребители МиГ-31БМ (по одному ракетному комплексу на машину), которые обладают меньшей дальностью, по сравнению со стратегическими ракетоносцами???.

"Ту-22М3, на котором будут испытываться "Кинжалы", сможет нести до четырёх таких ракет", - сказал собеседник агентства.

НУЖНА МОДЕРНИЗАЦИЯ

Комментируя РИА Новости данную информацию, военный эксперт, член экспертного совета коллегии ВПК РФ Виктор Мураховский отметил, что для адаптации Ту-22М3 под такое количество "Кинжалов" машина должна будет пройти серьёзную модернизацию.

"Потребуется серьёзная модернизация в части радиоэлектронного оборудования и укрепления внешней подвески, на которой могли бы размещаться эти ракеты. Видимо, эти моменты и будут отрабатываться в ходе испытаний", - сказал он.

По его словам, Ту-22М3 с "Кинжалами" сможет эффективно бороться с авианосными группировками потенциального противника. Мураховский отметил, что четыре "Кинжала" позволят бомбардировщику значительно повысить вероятность поражения важных целей, защищенных современными системами ПВО-ПРО.

НОВАЯ ЖИЗНЬ ТУ-22

Эксперт подчеркнул, что установка "Кинжалов" на Ту-22М3 даст этой машине, стоящей на вооружении российской армии уже более 40 лет, новую жизнь.

"Я думаю, что это разумно и с экономической точки зрения – так мы не потратим много денег на разработку новых машин, а модернизируем существующие, "уходящие" в перспективе платформы - что МиГ-31, что Ту-22 - это самолёты с солидной историей", - пояснил Мураховский.

"Кинжал" и другие новейшие системы российского оружия были представлены президентом Владимиром Путиным 1 марта в послании Федеральному собранию. По его словам, гиперзвуковая ракета, способная развивать скорость в 10 Махов (10 скоростей звука), гарантированно преодолевает все существующие системы противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны, доставляя на дальность до двух тысяч километров ядерные и обычные боезаряды.

----------


## Fencer

Книга рекордов ВС РФ
Книга рекордов ВС РФ - Воздушно-космические силы

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Отличная инициатива, интересные факты, правильная подача информации, без ненужного завуалирования, в отличие от обычных «веяний времени».

И правда ведь, есть что заявить, и чем гордиться. Спасибо, дорогой СКШ!
Разве что фотографий хотелось бы по всем событиям исключительно оригинальных, хотя их запросто может и не быть совсем (хоть оговорка про фото- и видеофиксацию имеется).

Ну и чтобы продолжение обязательно было ;)

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Модернизированные истребители МиГ-29 получила база российских ВКС в Армении 
Самолеты войдут в строй в течение месяца.
Два многоцелевых легких фронтовых истребителя МиГ-29 доставлены на авиационную базу Эребуни Воздушно-космических сил России. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Южного военного округа.

После проведенной модернизации самолеты заступят на боевое дежурство в рамках объединенной системы ПВО стран СНГ.

Авиационные инженеры и техники аэродрома подготовят машины к вылетам после сборки в течение ближайшего месяца.

МиГ-29 - российский многоцелевой истребитель четвертого поколения. Разработан ОКБ «МиГ». Максимальная скорость - 2 450 километров в час. Практический потолок - 18 000 метров._ 
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...00115-7dr3.htm
СМТ?

----------


## cobra_73

> _Модернизированные истребители МиГ-29 получила база российских ВКС в Армении 
> Самолеты войдут в строй в течение месяца.
> Два многоцелевых легких фронтовых истребителя МиГ-29 доставлены на авиационную базу Эребуни Воздушно-космических сил России. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Южного военного округа.
> 
> После проведенной модернизации самолеты заступят на боевое дежурство в рамках объединенной системы ПВО стран СНГ.
> 
> Авиационные инженеры и техники аэродрома подготовят машины к вылетам после сборки в течение ближайшего месяца.
> 
> МиГ-29 - российский многоцелевой истребитель четвертого поколения. Разработан ОКБ «МиГ». Максимальная скорость - 2 450 километров в час. Практический потолок - 18 000 метров._ 
> ...


Как то мутно очень. Может таки начали передавать в Эрибуни СМТ из первого Алжирского заказа? Где они были - в Халино как мне помнится. А Курский полк перевооружают давно уже на Су-30СМ. Может МиГи прошли ремонт  после десятилетней эксплуатации, и потому такое сообщение?

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 19 июля. /ТАСС/. Эскадрилья, оснащенная комплексами "Кинжал" с гиперзвуковыми ракетами, в начале июля провела совместные учения с самолетами Ту-22М3 Дальней авиации.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Эскадрилья МиГ-31К с «Кинжалами» в начале июля провела учения с Дальней авиацией - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Сверхзвуковые истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 с гиперзвуковыми ракетами «Кинжал» заступили на дежурство над акваторией Каспийского моря с апреля 2018 года, рассказали в Минобороны России.

https://iz.ru/768536/2018-07-19/mig-...spiiskim-morem

----------


## Red307

> МОСКВА, 19 июля. /ТАСС/. Эскадрилья, оснащенная комплексами "Кинжал" с гиперзвуковыми ракетами, в начале июля провела совместные учения с самолетами Ту-22М3 Дальней авиации.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Эскадрилья МиГ-31К с «Кинжалами» в начале июля провела учения с Дальней авиацией - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС
> 
> Сверхзвуковые истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 с гиперзвуковыми ракетами «Кинжал» заступили на дежурство над акваторией Каспийского моря с апреля 2018 года, рассказали в Минобороны России.
> 
> https://iz.ru/768536/2018-07-19/mig-...spiiskim-morem


Вот интересно, те миги, на которых теперь висят кинжалы, они сохранили свои истребительные качества?

П.с. Увидел. "Убрали радар".


Интересно, зачем на Каспии такие самолёты? Там какие-то вражеские авианосные группы планируются?

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, зачем на Каспии такие самолёты? Там какие-то вражеские авианосные группы планируются?


По причине досягаемости иных водоёмов?

----------


## Red307

> По причине досягаемости иных водоёмов?


Или просто других аэродромов для миг-31 на юге нет. Кроме Ахтубинска.

----------


## cobra_73

> Или просто других аэродромов для миг-31 на юге нет. Кроме Ахтубинска.


Армавир, Моздок....

Реально место неплохое. типа в центре...

----------


## OKA

> ..Интересно, зачем на Каспии такие самолёты? Там какие-то вражеские авианосные группы планируются?





> По причине досягаемости иных водоёмов?


Сколько там до Красного моря ? Или до Чёрного ))

Недалече разжигаемый амерами афганий и прилегающие к нему северные местности.

Калибрами, поди , не всякий КП накрыть можно... А тут высокоточное, не обязательно наземное)

----------


## Red307

Гиперзвуковыми штабы ИГИЛ крушить.

----------


## OKA

> Гиперзвуковыми штабы ИГИЛ крушить.


С натовским "врачами без границ" ))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Или просто других аэродромов для миг-31 на юге нет. Кроме Ахтубинска.


Вообще-то речь идет об опытной эксплуатации. На вооружение комплекс пока не принят, по данным из открытых источников, прием на вооружение ожидается где-то на рубеже 2019-2020 года.

----------


## Red307

Одно не понятно, если из мига Заслон убрали, зачем там теперь RIO нужен? По идее летчик и один справится.

----------


## LansE293

> По информации “Ъ”, в рамках недавно возбужденного уголовного дела оперативники проверяют информацию о причастности должностных лиц к намеренной передаче сведений под грифом «Совершенно секретно» о российских гиперзвуковых проектах иностранным спецслужбам. «Установлено, что утечка произошла от сотрудников ЦНИИмаша, с которыми Дмитрий Пайсон поддерживал тесный контакт»,— говорит один из собеседников “Ъ”, знакомый с материалами ФСБ. Называть фамилии фигурантов дела и их процессуальный статус он отказался, сославшись на тайну следствия.
> 
> Собеседник “Ъ” отметил, что грядущий «разбор полетов» будет «беспрецедентным»: «Полетят многие головы, и одними увольнениями дело точно не завершится».


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3690575
Вроде как инфа про Кинжал протекла...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Летчики истребителей МиГ-29 российской авиационной базы Эребуни в Армении в рамках тактического учения с мотострелковыми подразделениями на полигоне Алагяз выполнили перехват средств воздушного нападения условного противника.

С получением сигнала «воздушная тревога» летчики парами и звеньями отработали действия в воздухе с элементами сложного пилотирования по перехвату скоростных целей, имитирующих нарушителей Государственной границы — самолетов-разведчиков условного противника. В ходе полетов экипажи выполнили поиск указанных целей и выполнили электронные пуски ракет по условным целям.

Также летчики отработали взаимодействие с подразделениями противовоздушной обороны в объединенной системе разведывательно-ударного контура в интересах мотострелкового соединения.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2187356@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Плиты, лужи в них и слова, на 1:26 внушают)

----------


## Avia M

> Плиты, лужи в них и слова, на 1:26 внушают)


...страх неприятелю? :Smile:

----------


## PECHKIN

Пришлось в свое время потоптать те плиты... А Лёша какой-то дерганный, и вот эта фишка с опущенным  светофильтром, чтоб не узнали?  :Wink:

----------


## GThomson

> ...страх неприятелю?


самому себе. 
есть на ветке видео из Серышева, как Ту-95МС наскочил на поплывшие из-за воды плиты...

----------


## OKA

> ...страх неприятелю?


Надежду, на то, что их заменят на новые, хорошие))  

Разве аэродромные плиты загнутые в виде чипсов- это хорошо? ) 

Хотя есть вероятность, что это просто оптический обман здрения))

----------


## Avia M

> Надежду, на то, что их заменят на новые, хорошие))  
> 
> Разве аэродромные плиты загнутые в виде чипсов- это хорошо? )


Конечно плохо, но не критично. Липчане отсутствуют, могли о плитах рассказать интересности. Андреаполь, Кубинка...
С заменой сложнее, "там" (высоко) хотят чтобы они сами поменялись, а "Емели" нету. :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Конечно плохо, но не критично. Липчане отсутствуют, могли о плитах рассказать интересности. Андреаполь, Кубинка...
> С заменой сложнее, "там" (высоко) хотят чтобы они сами поменялись, а "Емели" нету.


Для автО , особенно внедорожников, почти не критично) А для самолёта дополнительный износ на неровном месте))

Да уж, умчался на печурке в даль))

----------


## FlankeRMan69

В Андреаполе брошен аэродром монолит....

----------


## Avia M

> В Андреаполе брошен аэродром монолит....


Хозяйство большое...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

это стоянка,там да трава подняласть,а МРД,ВПП

----------


## OKA

" В воздушном пространстве Южного военного округа (ЮВО) летчики истребительно-бомбардировочной авиации 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО военного округа отработают практические навыки по топливной дозаправке в воздухе в рамках летно-тактического учения.

К выполнению одного из самых сложных элементов летной подготовки планируется привлечь экипажи новейших самолетов оперативно тактической авиации Су-34.

Дозаправка будет выполняться от авиационного танкера Ил-78 Воздушно-космических сил России на скорости около 500 км/час в определенной точке сбора авиагруппы с соблюдением установленных требований по высоте.

Выполнять сложное летно-тактическое задание летчики ЮВО будут как в дневное, так и ночное время суток, в составе пары и одиночно.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2188222@egNews

----------


## Avia M

10 экипажей смешанного авиационного полка, дислоцированного в Челябинской области, завершили переучивание на новые многофункциональные истребитель-бомбардировщики Су-34.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...-ru-znwbs.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Истребители Су-35С заступили на боевое дежурство в аэропорту Ясный*
> 
> В аэропорту Ясный на опытно-боевое дежурство заступили экипажи многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С.
> 
> Поздравить лётчиков, техников и инженеров наземной службы со знаменательным событием прибыли врио директора аэропорта Ясный Михаил Митрофанов, врио главы администрации Курильского района Вадим Рокотов и заместитель командующего 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО, начальник авиации Олег Соловьёв.
> 
> Первым слово взял Михаил Митрофанов:
> 
> — Огромное количество людей приложило усилия, чтобы наш аэропорт смог принять защитников неба. Начало дежурства — ещё один повод, чтобы почувствовать мощь российского оружия. Пусть ваша служба будет легкой и безоблачной, а в жизни всегда сопутствует удача.
> ...




https://sakhalin.info/news/156064

----------


## Djoker

ГТРК Чита - Вести: Уничтожению бронированной техники противника посвятили учения вертолетчики ВВО

----------


## алтын

Что-то кармически неправильное, не фэншуйное , когда китайцы лупят по нашим старым самолётам. 







> НА МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ «АВИАДАРТСЕ» ПОД РЯЗАНЬЮ НАНЕСЛИ ПЕРВЫЕ ЗАЧЁТНЫЕ УДАРЫ ПО НАЗЕМНЫМ ЦЕЛЯМ
> Основной этап соревнований включает бомбометание, пуск ракет, стрельбу из авиационных пушек. Здесь свое мастерство демонстрировали пилоты самолетов и вертолётов. Транспортная авиация десантировала грузы на точность приземления. Это платформы весом более 5 тонн, которые имитируют технику.
> 
> Победит тот, у кого нервы будут крепче, шутят наблюдатели. Задача участников – попасть по щиту, который закреплён у носа самолётов-мишеней. За попадание в щит команда получает максимальное количество баллов, за удары внутри мишенного круга диаметром 30 метров – меньше, но они тоже начисляются. Если же снаряд упал рядом с мишенью – попадание не засчитывается.


На международном «Авиадартсе» под Рязанью нанесли первые зачётные удары по наземным целям | ТКР

----------


## Fencer

*Посадку на трассу Хабаровск-Комсомольск сегодня сымитирует боевая авиация*  

Авиация Восточного военного округа с 10 августа приступила к плановым учениям, в числе тренировочных мероприятий будет имитация посадки на запасную полосу на автомобильной трассе Хабаровск — Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Как сообщил ИА «Хабаровский край сегодня» информированный источник, движение по магистрали военные надолго перекрывать не собираются.
— Сегодня к резервной взлётно-посадочной полосе на участке автодороги Хабаровск-Комсомольск-на-Амуре в Нанайском районе выехал командующий армией ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа генерал-майор Владимир Кравченко, — рассказал собеседник агентства. — 10 августа будет проведена тренировка, боевой самолёт пройдёт над полосой на бреющем полёте, движение автотранспорта по дороге будет перекрыто от силы на 15 минут.
По данным источника ИА «Хабаровский край сегодня», учения авиации Восточного военного округа продлятся до конца августа. Напомним, аэродромный участок дороги на шоссе Хабаровск — Комсомольск-на-Амуре предназначен для рассредоточения боевой авиации в случае военной угрозы, также является запасной полосой для гражданской авиации. Масштабные учения боевой авиации с использованием этой резервной ВПП в Нанайском районе ранее проводились в 2007 году. Летом нынешнего года этот участок автодороги прошёл модернизацию. https://news.rambler.ru/troops/40530...aya-aviatsiya/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *В рамках двустороннего тактического учения тактический воздушный десант российской военной базы ЮВО в Абхазии высадился в Гудауте*
> 
> Тактический воздушный десант (ТакВД) российской военной базы Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированный в Абхазии, в рамках двустороннего тактического учения совершил высадку на береговой линии полигона «Гудаута» в целях защиты побережья от высадки морской пехоты условного противника. 
> 
> Транспортно-штурмовые вертолёты Ми-8АМТШ обеспечили оперативную доставку личного состава соединения с полигона Нагвалоу в район планируемой высадки морского десанта. 
> 
> В кратчайшие сроки военнослужащие овладели выгодными позициями на побережье, организовали огневые засады против диверсионных разведывательных групп условного противника. 
> 
> В ходе мероприятия прикрытие действий Ми-8АМТШ и тактического воздушного десанта обеспечили боевые вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор» авиационного соединения 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО ЮВО. 
> ...








https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2190536@egNews

----------


## grad7

Наверное это сюда.   Нашлемная система  ОКБ Микояна для летчиков победила в конкурсе "Авиастроитель года".
https://vpk.name/news/224006_nashlem...itel_goda.html

----------


## grad7

Еще немножко о нашлемной системе  РСК МиГ.
https://vpk.name/news/224104_shlem_l...priborami.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker

> *"Туполев" получил госконтракт на глубокую модернизацию "стратега" Ту-95МС*
> 
> Москва. 13 августа. INTERFAX.RU - "Туполев" заключил контракт с Минобороны РФ на создание глубоко модернизированного стратегического ракетоносца Ту-95МСМ, сообщил "Интерфаксу" гендиректор компании Александр Конюхов.
> 
> "Контракт на глубокую модернизацию - Ту-95МСМ - был заключён полтора месяца назад. Работы развёрнуты на Таганрогском авиационном заводе (ТАНТК им. Бериева - ИФ)", - заявил Конюхов.
> 
> "Первый вылет Ту-95МСМ запланирован на конец 2019 года", - сказал глава "Туполева".
> 
> Он также отметил, что решение о глубокой модернизации парка строевых самолётов Ту-95МС будет принято министерством обороны по результатам государственных испытаний.
> ...


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/625009

----------


## Avia M

Четыре многоцелевых ударных вертолета Ми-24П поступили на базу армейской авиации, дислоцированную в Новосибирской области.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Четыре ударных Ми-24 поступили на авиабазу в Новосибирске - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Трасса Комсомольск — Хабаровск.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Российские военные купят более 35 истребителей Су-30СМ за 70 млрд рублей - газета



Москва. 17 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Министерство обороны России в конце 2018 года может закупить в рамках трехлетнего контракта не менее 36 многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ для Воздушно-космических сил и авиации Военно-морского флота, сообщила газета "Ведомости", ссылаясь на источники.

"Стоимость контракта составит порядка 70 млрд рублей", - информирует издание.

Газета напоминает, что с 2012 года Минобороны было законтрактовано 116 истребителей Су-30СМ, созданных на базе разработанного для Индии истребителя Су-30МКИ.

"88 машин было заказано для ВКС и 28 - для морской авиации ВМФ, причем их поставки по существующим контрактам завершатся как раз в 2018 году. Кроме Индии такие машины экспортировались также в Малайзию, Алжир, Казахстан, а в будущем возможны поставки этих самолетов в Мьянму и Белоруссию", - отмечает издание.

Ранее на этой неделе в интервью газете "Ведомости" глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь сообщил о планах заключить в этом году новый контракт с Минобороны РФ на истребители Су-30СМ.

"В этом году планируем подписать новый контракт, который обеспечит загрузку ИАЗа (Иркутский авиационный завод - ИФ) в ближайшие годы на уровне 12-14 машин в год", - заявил Ю.Слюсарь.

----------


## cobra_73

> Российские военные купят более 35 истребителей Су-30СМ за 70 млрд рублей - газета
> 
> 
> 
> Москва. 17 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Министерство обороны России в конце 2018 года может закупить в рамках трехлетнего контракта не менее 36 многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ для Воздушно-космических сил и авиации Военно-морского флота, сообщила газета "Ведомости", ссылаясь на источники.
> 
> "Стоимость контракта составит порядка 70 млрд рублей", - информирует издание.
> 
> Газета напоминает, что с 2012 года Минобороны было законтрактовано 116 истребителей Су-30СМ, созданных на базе разработанного для Индии истребителя Су-30МКИ.
> ...


Радостное известие.

----------


## cobra_73

Я тут посчитал сколько в России согласно официоза построено боевых самолетов за 10 лет. 411 тактических боевых самолетов. Как бы то ни было таки достижение.
Су-27СМ3 - 12
Су-30М2 - 20
Су-30СМ - 103
Су-35 - 84
Су-34 - 118
МиГ-29СМТ алжирские - 34.
МиГ-29СМТ (новые) - 16.
МиГ-29КР/КУБР - 24.

Из них потеряно из них два - Су-30СМ и МиГ-29К.

Если я ничего не упустил...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Из них потеряно из них два - Су-30СМ и МиГ-29К.
> 
> Если я ничего не упустил...


Еще "перевертыши" - МиГ-29К и Су-34...

----------


## AndyK

> Я тут посчитал сколько в России согласно официоза построено боевых самолетов за 10 лет. 411 тактических боевых самолетов. Как бы то ни было таки достижение.
> Су-27СМ3 - 12...


Су-27СМ3 разве нуля построены?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Су-27СМ3 разве нуля построены?


12 из китайского задела по 27СК, а остальные путем модернизации строевых 27С/П.

----------


## cobra_73

12 Су-27СМ3 построены из заделов.... в 2009-2011 гг.

----------


## cobra_73

> Еще "перевертыши" - МиГ-29К и Су-34...



Про них я то помню. Ну не в ноль же разбили..... Хотя мне кажется Су-34 спишут, а вот МиГ вопрос интересный, он на мой диванный взгляд вроде меньше пострадал...

----------


## OKA

" Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 соберут в единый кулак. Такое решение приняло Минобороны. Машины долго считались устаревшими, но в Сирии они стали главной ударной силой Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) и доказали, что их рано списывать со счетов. «Фехтовальщики», как называют эти бомбардировщики на Западе, сведут в отдельные смешанные авиаполки, где будут эскадрильи, укомплектованные самолетами-разведчиками и бомбардировщиками. Эксперты считают, что Су-24 в условиях современного конфликта могут решать задачи любой сложности.

В Минобороны «Известиям» рассказали, что фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 будут сведены в отдельные смешанные авиаполки. В каждом из них будет одна-две эскадрильи Су-24М или Су-24М2, еще одну укомплектуют разведчиками Су-24МР.

В этом году такой авиаполк развернут на базе 4-й отдельной разведывательной эскадрильи 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО ВКС России (базируется на аэродроме Шаталово в Смоленской области). Сейчас на ее вооружении имеются разведчики Су-24МР. Фронтовые бомбардировщики придут туда из авиагрупп, которые сейчас получают новейшие многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34.

На организационную структуру и облик новых соединений повлиял опыт боевого применения этих машин в Сирии.

Справка «Известий»

Первая авиачасть нового типа в виде эксперимента была сформирована на аэродроме Мариновка в Волгоградской области — это 11-й смешанный авиационный полк, входящий в состав 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа ВКС России. В состав полка вошли разведывательная авиационная эскадрилья на самолетах Су-24МР и бомбардировочная авиационная эскадрилья, получившая Су-24М.

Самолеты пришли из 559-го отдельного бомбардировочного авиационного полка 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО, дислоцированного на аэродроме Морозовск (Ростовская область). Этот авиаполк, в свою очередь, получил новые Су-34.

Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 были приняты на вооружение в 1975 году. Для своего времени это были сверхсовременные машины, оснащенные двумя турбореактивными двигателями и крылом с изменяемой в полете геометрией. Экипаж бомбардировщика состоит из двух человек.

В странах НАТО Су-24 получил красивое наименование «Фехтовальщик». В ВВС СССР его называли «чемоданом» или «сундуком» за характерную угловатую форму фюзеляжа...

..На вооружении ВКС и морской авиации ВМФ в настоящее время стоят более 120 модифицированных Су-24."

https://iz.ru/775086/aleksei-ramm-bo...zen.yandex.com

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 20 авг — РИА Новости. Авиационная группа высшего пилотажа ВВС России "Стрижи" продемонстрирует свое мастерство гостям Олимпийского парка в Сочи в ходе 16-го этапа "Формулы-1" Гран-при России, который пройдет с 27 по 30 сентября, сообщает пресс-служба организаторов соревнований.

Команда летчиков под руководством гвардии полковника Сергея Осяйкина выступит на шести легких фронтовых истребителях МиГ-29???.

Зрители российского этапа 28 сентября увидят тренировочные полеты. В рамках летного показа 29 сентября авиационная группа исполнит сложнейшие групповые и одиночные фигуры высшего пилотажа "петлю Нестерова", "косую петлю", "бочку", "колокол" и другие. Участие "Стрижей" также ожидается в официальной церемонии открытия гонки Гран-при России 30 сентября.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 20 августа. /ТАСС/. Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС прибыли в подмосковную Кубинку для участия в Международном военно-техническом форуме "Армия-2018". Об этом журналистам рассказали в Минобороны РФ.

"Экипажи Воздушно-космических сил, задействованные в форуме "Армия-2018", завершили перебазирование на аэродром Кубинка для статической выставки авиационной техники. Для гостей мероприятия будут представлены стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 и Ту-95МС, новейшие многоцелевые истребители Су-35С, Су-30СМ, бомбардировщики Су-34, модернизированные штурмовики Су-25СМ3, современные ударные вертолеты Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Ми-35М и многие другие", - рассказали в российском военном ведомстве.

Помимо этого в статической экспозиции будут представлены воздушные суда учебной авиации ВКС, морской авиации ВМФ, а также предприятий оборонно- промышленного комплекса.

"Особенностью выставки станет экспозиция летательных аппаратов аэроклуба ВВС: "Фарман-4", Як-18А, МиГ-15УТИ, "Цикада-5М", "Корвет-СМ200", "Морава Л-200", - сообщили в Минобороны.

Международный военно-технический форум "Армия-2018" пройдет в парке "Патриот" с 21 по 26 августа. Динамические показы техники будут проводиться на полигоне Алабино, а полеты самолетов - в подмосковной Кубинке.

----------


## алтын

120-й смешанный авиаполк получит бомбардировщики Су-34 

не считая 555-й авиагруппы в Сирии и учебных центров , вместе в одной строевой части ВКС России истребители Су-30СМ и бомбардировщики Су-34 на вооружении не состояли. Похоже, со временем 31-й и 14-й авиаполки тоже получат по эскадрильи Су-34






> В Рязанской области завершился международный этап конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей "Авиадартс-2018". Небесный кубок уже можно сказать, по традиции, забирают летчики Восточного военного округа. На забайкальской земле крылатых бойцов приветствовали наши корреспонденты.
> 
> Это кадры с международного этапа конкурса "Авидартс-2018". В небе над Рязанью - армейские асы из России, Китая, Белоруссии и Казахстана. Каждый год военные слетаются на полигон Дубровичи, чтобы выяснить, кто из них лучше управляет небесными машинами и точнее наносит удары по целям.
> 
> Физподготовка, навигация, воздушная разведка, техника пилотирования и боевое применение - по всем этапам лучшие - летчики Восточного военного округа. Свое мастерство они демонстрировали на сверхманевренном истребителе Су-30СМ.
> 
> На забайкальской земле победителей встречают не хлебом-солью, а запеченным поросенком. Традиция преподносить такое блюдо пошла еще со времен Великой Отечественной войны, когда экипажи подводных лодок возвращались из похода с победой. Перенять ее решили забайкальские летчики. И сработало.
> 
> Сергей Трунин, командир полка: "Конечно, выбрали самых лучших летчиков, самый подготовленный штурманский состав. Благодаря инженерно-техническому составу подготовили авиационную технику на отлично. Ну, и за счет кропотливой работы мы заняли призовые места".
> ...


ГТРК Чита - Вести: Экипаж ВВО выиграл международный этап конкурса "Авиадартс-2018", прошедший в Рязанской области

----------


## Гравилётчик

> 120-й смешанный авиаполк получит бомбардировщики Су-34


Какая-то дичь. Опять журки свой глухой телефон расчехлили, небось.

----------


## cemichael

С учетом того, что Степь наконец-то ввели в строй. Грачи улетят туда на постоянку.

----------


## AndyK

> 120-й смешанный авиаполк получит бомбардировщики Су-34


Он так-то с 01.10.2015 не смешанный...

----------


## ZHeN

> Он так-то с 01.10.2015 не смешанный...
> Вложение 87608


ого, а почему его всё это время даже в МО продолжали называть САПом ?

----------


## AndyK

> ого, а почему его всё это время даже в МО продолжали называть САПом ?


Вопрос риторический...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## cemichael

> Ну ввели в строй - сильно сказано... Или я что-то пропустил?


Ввели, ввели. На неделе и джедайское гнездо загудело спустя 8 лет.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ввели, ввели. На неделе и джедайское гнездо загудело спустя 8 лет.


И Чиндант, небось?

----------


## cemichael

> И Чиндант, небось?


Так точно. Но он по приему ограничен винтами.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

> Ракетоносцы авиационного соединения на авиабазе Украинка впервые провели взлет на встречных курсах в рамках проверки боевой готовности. Отработан также ряд других сложнейших элементов. Это один из этапов масштабных учений, которые в эти дни проходят в Восточном военном округе. 
> По сигналу учебной тревоги стратегические бомбардировщики-ракетоносцы Ту-95МС и Ту-22М3 попеременно взлетают с минимальными временными интервалами на встречных курсах. Для выполнения этого приёма лётчикам нужны особые навыки, поскольку воздушные потоки в такой ситуации значительно отличаются от нормальных условий. 
> «Это сокращает значительно время взлёта всего подразделения полка, тем самым увеличивая и эффективность, и скорость, и качество выполнения поставленной боевой задачи», - говорит командир авиационного отряда Владимир Малышкин. 
> Дозаправка на малой высоте - еще один из сложнейших элементов. Экипажи бомбардировщиков сближались с воздушными танкерами всего примерно на 30 метров на высоте менее километра. 
> Вся войсковая часть в высшей степени боевой готовности. Внезапную её проверку объявили прибывшие на аэродром Украинка начальник Генштаба и замминистра обороны. В учениях в Восточном военном округе задействованы почти 36 тысяч человек, 3 с половиной тысячи единицы вооружения и техники. 
> «Задачи перед дальней авиацией стоят очень сложные - что в мирное, что в военное время мы выполняем мероприятия стратегического сдерживания. Поэтому те вопросы, которые связаны с обеспечением, должны быть постоянно под особым вниманием, они должны быть отработаны в совершенстве», - подчеркивает заместитель главнокомандующего ВКС РФ Владимир Тришункин. 
> Отмечена выучка и вспомогательных служб. В частности, в оперативно развёрнутом полевом пункте психологический помощи и реабилитации принимали экипажи бомбардировщиков перед взлётами и после выполнения поставленных задач. 
> «Мы приводим людей к состоянию, чтобы они четко и слаженно могли выполнить свои обязанности. А вторая часть нашей работы уже ближе к релаксации и восстановлению, это после длительных полётов, длительной перегрузки», - рассказывает начальник группы психологической работы Денис Кулик. 
> Личный состав Украинки успешно отразил атаку беспилотников и условных террористов. В общей сложности на авиабазе провели около десятка военных операций.


ГТРК "Амур" - Амурские военные летчики отработали сложнейшие элементы в рамках проверки боеготовности

----------


## Djoker

> *Все истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 модернизируют к 2023 году*
> 
> Москва. 24 августа. INTERFAX.RU - ВКС РФ в ближайшие годы получат десятки модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ и полностью обновят парк к 2023 году, сообщил президент Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь.
> 
> "Два имеющихся контракта по модернизации, как и планировалось, будут завершены в этом году. Далее будет следующая серия", - заявил Слюсарь в интервью "Интерфаксу".
> 
> "Мы ожидаем, что в ближайшие годы ВКС получит ещё несколько десятков модернизированных МиГ-31БМ, так что к 2023 году весь существующий парк будет модернизирован", - подчеркнул он.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/626419

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> С учетом того, что Степь наконец-то ввели в строй.





> *Взлеты и посадки транспортников на грунтовую ВВП в Забайкалье*
> 
> 24 июля в Забайкалье на аэродроме "Степь" в рамках учений подразделений материально-технического оснащения пилоты военно-транспортной авиации продемонстрировали посадки и взлеты самолетов Ан-26 и Ан-12 на грунтовую взлетно-посадочную полосу. Кроме того, были отработаны обеспечение воздушных судов наземными аэродромными службами. С неба в моменты захода на посадку и набора высоты транспортники прикрывали пара многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ и ударных вертолетов Ми-24.


Фото: https://zab.ru/gallery/4074_vzlety_i...vp_v_zabajkale

----------


## cemichael

> Фото: https://zab.ru/gallery/4074_vzlety_i...vp_v_zabajkale


Спасибо! Моя ошибка, ввели в эксплуатацию только ГВПП 2200х80.

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны получит два модернизированных самолета А-50У*
> 
> ТАГАНРОГ (Ростовская область), 30 авг — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ этом году получит два модернизированных самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50У, сообщил журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Алексей Криворучко.
> 
> "Проводится очень серьезный комплекс модернизации. Очередные два самолета мы получим в этом году, а в дальнейшем работа по модернизации всех строевых машин, находящихся в частях, также будет продолжена", — сказал он в ходе посещения Таганрогского авиационного научно-технического комплекса имени Г. М. Бериева.
> 
> Под руководством замглавы оборонного ведомства в Таганроге состоялось выездное совещание, на котором обсуждались вопросы текущего хода испытаний летающего "радара" А-100, глубокой модернизации стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС и противолодочных самолетов Ту-142, модернизации строевых самолетов А-50 в облик А-50У.


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180830/1527540344.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Полешук

> На неделе и джедайское гнездо загудело спустя 8 лет.


Интересно, это только в рамках учений "Восток-2018" или на аэродром вернут какой САП на Су-24М/МР???

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 7 сен - РИА Новости. Ракетоносцы Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) РФ Ту-95МС выполнили плановые полеты над водами Северного Ледовитого океана, Берингова и Охотского морей, сообщает в пятницу департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.

"Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС Воздушно-космических сил России выполнили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акваторий Северного Ледовитого океана, Берингова и Охотского морей", - говорится в сообщении???.

Отмечается, что на отдельных этапах маршрута самолеты ВКС России сопровождали два истребителя F-22 ВВС США.

Согласно сообщению, летчики дальней и морской авиации регулярно выполняют полеты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря, Тихого океана. Все полеты самолетов выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, не нарушая границ других государств.

----------


## алтын

В субботу, восьмого сентября, на военную базу Шагол прилетели три новых многоцелевых истребителя-бомбардировщика СУ-34, которыми будет оснащен один из авиационных полков воинской части в Челябинске. Еще осенью прошлого года по гособоронзаказу в распоряжении военных летчиков поступило десять таких самолетов. «Небесные ласточки» стали первыми на вооружении в Центральном военном округе.
большой фоторепортаж В Челябинске на военный аэродром Шагол приземлились первые в ЦВО бомбардировщики СУ-34 | Новости Челябинска и Челябинской области uralpress.ru

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## ZHeN



----------


## Avia M

> 


Дело было в апреле месяце...

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 12 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Два российских стратегических бомбардировщика-ракетоносца в ходе маневров "Восток-2018" провели воздушное патрулирование над нейтральными водами Баренцева, Чукотского, Восточно-Сибирского морей и Северного Ледовитого океана, сообщает в среду департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.

"Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил в рамках маневров войск (сил) "Восток-2018" совершили плановые полеты над нейтральными водами акваторий Баренцева, Чукотского, Восточно-Сибирского морей и Северного Ледовитого океана", - сказали в Минобороны.

"Авиационное прикрытие ракетоносцев осуществлялось многоцелевыми истребителями Су-35С Воздушно-космических сил", - отметили в военном ведомстве.

В сообщении отмечается, что в ходе выполнения задач экипажи самолетов Ту-95МС успешно отработали попутную дозаправку топливом в воздухе от воздушного топливозаправщика Ил-78.

"Летчики дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Атлантики, Черного моря и Тихого океана. Все полеты самолетов выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, не нарушая границ других государств", - подчеркнули в министерстве.

Ранее в Минобороны сообщали, что стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил в рамках маневров "Восток-2018" выполнили практические пуски крылатых ракет с высоты более 5 тысяч метров по наземным целям на полигоне "Телемба" в республике Бурятия.

"Летчики дальней авиации успешно поразили заданные мишени, что зафиксировано средствами объективного контроля", - заявили в ведомстве.

Самолеты взлетели Ту-95МС с одного из военных аэродромов Дальнего Востока, расположенного на расстоянии свыше 2 тысяч километров от мишенного полигона. Авиационное прикрытие стратегических ракетоносцев в воздухе выполняли экипажи истребителей Су-35С Восточного военного округа.

"Во время полета летный состав самолетов Ту-95МС отработал дозаправку в воздухе от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78. По завершению задания экипажи дальней авиации вернулись на аэродром базирования", - сказали в Минобороны.

Российский Ту-95МС предназначен для решения ударных задач по поражению наиболее важных целей в удаленных районах и в глубоком тылу континентальных театров военных действий. Самолет способен нести ядерное ракетное оружие. Экипаж - семь человек. Максимальная масса боевой нагрузки - 20 тонн.

----------


## cobra_73

https://defence-ua.com/index.php/statti/1253

ВКС России, тщательный сбор инфы хохлами... Войсковые части, аэродромы, самолеты и прочее

----------


## Red307

> https://defence-ua.com/index.php/statti/1253
> 
> ВКС России, тщательный сбор инфы хохлами... Войсковые части, аэродромы, самолеты и прочее


Я пропустил когда из Бесовца и Курска убрали Су-35 и су-30 см

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

> Я пропустил когда из Бесовца и Курска убрали Су-35 и су-30 см


На манёврах...

----------


## Fencer

*В аэропорту Комсомольска-на-Амуре отремонтируют взлётную полосу*

Как сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на губернатора Хабаровского края Вячеслава Шпорта, Минобороны РФ завершило разработку проектной документации по модернизации аэропорта двойного назначения "Хурба" в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. Проект предусматривает реконструкцию взлетно-посадочной полосы и ряда объектов аэропортовой инфраструктуры. 
Хурбинский аэропорт имеет аэродром совместного базирования судов военной и гражданской авиации. Принадлежит Минобороны РФ, оператор гражданского сектора - АО "Комсомольский-на-Амуре аэропорт". 
Министерством обороны завершена разработка проектной документации по проекту реконструкции аэродрома. Проект предусматривает реконструкцию взлетно-посадочной полосы, перрона и мест стоянок воздушных судов, ограждения, патрульной дороги, очистных сооружений. Модернизация позволит принимать воздушные суда всех типов и расширить географию полетов, - сказал Шпорт, не уточнив необходимый для модернизации объем средств. 
Шпорт сообщил, что в дальнейшем в аэропорту также планируется провести ремонт аэровокзала, обновить оборудование и технику. https://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D1%8...61985796_27793

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"Восток-2018", полигон Цугол:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

11 сентября 2018 г. после выполнения капитального ремонта был передан экипажу Дальней авиации и успешно совершил перелет к месту своего базирования очередной самолет Ту-95МС с бортовым номером "54".

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/09/17/555035.html

----------


## Fencer

> *В аэропорту Комсомольска-на-Амуре отремонтируют взлётную полосу*


Реконструкция и модернизация Комсомольского аэропорта (аэропорт Хурба ) http://www.airksl.ru/news/314-2018-09-14-03-27-22

----------


## Fencer

> 


Авиация Восточного военного округа уничтожила колонну бронетехники условного противника на полигоне в Забайкалье https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2195493@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Восток-2018: Кратко о масштабном https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1287584.html

----------


## OKA

"  Экипажи истребителей Су-30 авиационного соединения 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) нанесли ракетный удар по авиации условного противника в небе над общевойсковым полигоном "Опук" в Крыму, сообщило Минобороны РФ.
       Ракетный удар по световым авиабомбам САБ-100-55 и САБ-100-75, имитирующим авиацию условного противника, звено оперативно-тактической авиации ЮВО выполнило, применив управляемые ракеты класса "воздух-воздух".
       В практических стрельбах было задействовано 12 истребителей Су-30.
       Ранее по приказу командующего войсками Южного военного округа (ЮВО) генерал-полковника Александра Дворникова соединения и воинские части 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО ЮВО для проведения совместных учений были подняты по сигналу "тревога".
       Личный состав проверяемых частей выполнил мероприятия приведения в высшие степени боевой готовности и приступил к выполнению учебно-боевых задач по предназначению.
       В совместном учении принимают участие более 1 тыс. военнослужащих объединения и задействовано более 50 самолетов дальней, оперативно-тактической, штурмовой авиации, в том числе самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50, стратегический многорежимный сверхзвуковой ракетоносец-бомбардировщик Ту-22М3, а также около 10 кораблей Черноморского флота. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491557


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2196748@egNews


"  Эскадрилья ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник" вертолетной части армейской авиации 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Крыму, в ходе учений уничтожила беспилотные летательные аппараты (БЛА) условного противника, сообщила в понедельник пресс-служба ЮВО.
       "Экипажи "Ночных охотников" отработали задачи поиска и уничтожения ударных и разведывательных дронов в рамках совместного летного тактического учения авиационного соединения и дивизии противовоздушной обороны. Атаку беспилотников имитировали расчеты беспилотных летательных комплексов "Форпост". Поражение БЛА было успешно выполнено в условиях ограниченной видимости в темное время суток", - говорится в сообщении..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491554

----------


## ZHeN

> На морском полигоне Тихоокеанского флота ВМФ России экипажи истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 провели стрельбы по макетам кораблей новейшими дозвуковыми маловысотными противокорабельными ракетами Х-35У. Соответствующее видео телеканал «Звезда» выложил на YouTube.
> 
> Стрельба осуществлялась одиночно и залпом по различным траекториям полета ракет. Всего было выполнено восемь пусков. Все ракеты успешно поразили цели.
> 
> Х-35У предназначена для поражения надводных целей различных классов без входа носителей в зону огневого воздействия средств ПВО. Максимальная дальность пуска ракеты составляет 260 километров. Попадания одной такой ракеты достаточно для уничтожения современного корвета.
> 
> Поставки Х-35У в авиационные соединения и воинские части проводятся с 2014 года. Данными ракетами планируется оснастить все современные и перспективные самолеты оперативно-тактической авиации.

----------


## OKA

" Более 13 тысяч тонн строительных материалов и железобетонных плит будет доставлено в ближайшее время к острову Земля Александры (архипелаг Земля Франца Иосифа) для строительства всесезонного аэродрома Северного флота.

В настоящее время погрузка материалов на теплоход ледового класса «Юрий Аршеневский», который действует в интересах Северного флота, завершается в Мурманском порту.

Завтра судно начнёт очередной рейс к острову Земля Александры, где расположен самый северный административно-жилой комплекс замкнутого цикла «Арктический трилистник», в котором несёт боевое дежурство подразделение противовоздушной обороны армии ВВС и ПВО Северного флота.

Рядом с АЖК «Арктический трилистник» продолжается строительство всесезонного аэродрома. Планируется, что его взлётно-посадочная полоса будет способна принимать летательные аппараты различных классов в любое время года.

Пресс-служба Северного флота "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2196914@egNews


" В ходе несения дежурства в Арктической зоне экипажи вертолетов Ми-26 армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа доставили более 55 тонн грузов различного назначения в отдаленные гарнизоны ВВО, дислоцированные на острове Врангеля и мысе Шмидта.

Помимо этого, экипажами армейской авиации вывезли с острова Врангеля оборудование общей массой около 15 тонн, которое использовалось для осуществления работ экологическим подразделением ВВО.

Были осуществлены мероприятия, направленные на проведение ротации военнослужащих, несущих боевое дежурство в арктической зоне ответственности округа.

Маршруты перелетов проходили через ряд крупных горных перевалов со сложными климатическими условиями, в частности, низкими температурами и сильным ветром, что требовало от летного состава высокого мастерства и большого опыта. С поставленными задачами экипажи справились успешно.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2196882@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Пара дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесла удар по скоплению условных боевиков в ходе учений стран СНГ "Иссык-Куль - Антитеррор-2018", сообщили в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа.
       Там также отметили, что после нанесения авиаудара фронтовой самолет Су-24МР провел разведку в заданном районе на предмет "оставшихся в живых террористов", после чего командующий объединённой группировкой войск дал команду на прекращение практических действий.
       По легенде учений, крупные террористические формирования осуществляют переход государственной границы Киргизии для силового изменения конституционного строя в стране, переноса террористической активности в регион, находящийся на стыке Киргизии, Таджикистана и Узбекистана, и создания нового опорного центра "Исламского государства" (запрещенная в России террористическая организация) на территории Киргизии.
       Для блокирования и уничтожения "террористов" была создана объединенная войсковая группировка. В ее состав вошли подразделения вооруженных сил Киргизии и РФ (Центрального военного округа).
       Согласно плану проведения учений, в третьем этапе принимают участие стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95МС, дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, штурмовики Су-25, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24, вертолеты армейской авиации Ми-24, реактивные системы залпового огня "Град", оперативно-тактический комплекс "Искандер-М", артиллерийские комплексы "Мста-Б", беспилотный летательный аппарат "Орлан-10", а также различные виды бронетанковой техники. Всего в учениях задействовано около двух тысяч военнослужащих России и Киргизии и почти 400 единиц техники..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491667

" 	Полигон Эдельвейс (Киргизия). 26 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - На границах СНГ прослеживаются процессы формирования нового плацдарма "Исламского государства" (ИГИЛ - террористическая организация, запрещенная в РФ), Содружество должно быть готово противодействовать этой угрозе, заявил в среду руководитель Антитеррористического центра СНГ (АТЦ СНГ) Андрей Новиков на учениях "Иссык-Куль - Антитеррор-2018" на севере Киргизии.
       "Нам была продемонстрирована войсковая операция по блокированию и уничтожению крупного незаконного вооруженного формирования террористической направленности, прорвавшегося через государственную границу. Данный учебный сценарий был предложен нами исходя из анализа оперативной обстановки на границах Содружества, где отчетливо прослеживаются процессы формирования нового террористического плацдарма так называемой организации ИГИЛ на территории Афганистана", - сказал А.Новиков.
       "Поэтому странам Содружества необходимо быть готовыми решительно пресекать любые попытки террористов вторгнуться на нашу территорию. Проведенная сегодня войсковая операция показала способность государств СНГ местными силами успешно решать столь непростые задачи. Принимавшие в ней военнослужащие показали высокую боевую выучку, уверенное владение новыми видами вооружений и военной техники, готовность к эффективному взаимодействию со спецподразделениями органов безопасности в особых условиях", - заявил глава АТЦ СНГ.
       Председатель Государственного комитета национальной безопасности (ГКНБ) Киргизии Идрис Кадыркулов со своей стороны отметил, что в ходе учений личный состав показал отличную выучку и профессионализм.
       "Ходе учений особое внимание уделялось вопросам создания условий максимально приближенным к реальной боевой обстановке", - подчеркнул он.
       25-26 сентября в Иссык-Кульской области на севере Киргизии в соответствии с программой сотрудничества государств-участников СНГ в борьбе с терроризмом и иными насильственными проявлениями экстремизма на 2017-2019 годы прошли второй и третий этапы совместных учений компетентных органов государств-участников Содружества "Иссык-Куль-Антитеррор-2018".
       Всего в маневрах было задействовано около 2 тыс. военнослужащих двух стран и почти 400 единиц техники, в том числе авиационной. В Киргизию впервые был перемещен российский оперативно-тактический ракетный комплекс "Искандер-М".
       Для участия в совместных антитеррористических учениях силовых структур СНГ на аэродромы Киргизии перебазировалась российская авиационная группа, состоящая примерно из 30 самолетов и вертолетов. Российские бомбардировщики Су-24 и штурмовики Су-25, также транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ми-8 размещены на двух военных аэродромах Киргизии - аэродроме Кант (20 км от Бишкека) и аэродроме Чолпон-Ата."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491672


Т.е. амеры и сателлиты неспроста вывозили полевых командиров душманских и пр. "белых касок" из сирийских "котлов".

Из Идлиба тоже , поди, понавезут в Ср.Азию :

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491785

----------


## OKA

" Дозаправку самолетов оперативно-тактической и фронтовой авиации соединения 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа выполнили экипажи истребителей Су-30СМ и бомбардировщиков Су-24М и Су-34 в небе над Крымом.

Сложный элемент практической подготовки летный состав авиационного соединения ЮВО отработал в условиях густой облачности.

Около 20 молодых летчиков, прибывших в авиачасть после выпуска из летного военного вуза в прошлом году, выполнили учебно-боевую задачу в сложных метеоусловиях впервые. Дозаправка самолетов в воздухе из танкера Ил-76 выполнялась на высоте около 800 метров парами и одиночным порядком. Более 30 самолетов отработали дозаправку топливом в небе над Крымом.

Выполнение данного элемента прошло в рамках совместного летного тактического учения.

Ранее самолеты оперативно-тактической авиации ЮВО совершили перелет из Ростовской области на аэродромы временного базирования на территории Крыма для участия в совместном летном тактическом учении с соединением ПВО.

В совместном учении принимают участие более 1000 военнослужащих объединения и задействовано более 50 самолетов дальней, оперативно-тактической, штурмовой авиации, в том числе самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50, стратегический многорежимный сверхзвуковой ракетоносец-бомбардировщик Ту-22М3, а также около 10 кораблей Черноморского флота.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2197213@egNews


" Командование 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) развернула объединенный с Черноморским флотом командный пункт в Крыму в рамках совместного летного тактического учения.

В целях управления совместными действиями при отработке эпизодов тактических розыгрышей на объединенном командном пункте организовано взаимодействие всех служб двух объединений, включая службы боевого и материально-технического обеспечения, связи, радиотехнической разведки и др.

Авиационные группы объединения ВВС и ПВО приступили к выполнению совместных действий с кораблями Черноморского флота по борьбе с крылатыми ракетами и отражению массированных авиационных ракетных ударов...

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2197208@egNews


" Истребители стран СНГ в рамках тренировки по противовоздушной обороне поднимались в воздух 25 раз

В рамках проводимой тренировки с органами управления и дежурными по противовоздушной обороне силами объединенной системы ПВО государств-участников СНГ экипажи дежурных по ПВО самолетов Су-27, Су-30СМ, МиГ-31, МиГ-29 поднимались в воздух для перехвата самолетов-нарушителей государственной границы 25 раз.

Истребители Су-27, Су-30СМ, МиГ-29, истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 ВКС России, ВВС и Войск ПВО Республики Беларусь и Сил воздушной обороны Республики Казахстан несут боевое дежурство по противовоздушной обороне на своих аэродромах в 10-ти минутной готовности к вылету.

После получения сигнала об обнаружении неопознанных воздушных судов нарушивших государственную границу с республиками Беларусь и Казахстан, указанные самолеты взяли курс к государственной границе, где произвели воздушную разведку, обнаружили самолеты-нарушители и осуществили их условное уничтожение.

Наведение истребителей на цель осуществлялось с самолетов радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-50, которые выполняли радиолокационную разведку в воздухе, наводили экипажи самолетов-перехватчиков на цели и выдавали информацию на наземные командные пункты. Взлета и обнаружения самолетов-нарушителей экипажи истребителей Су-27, Су-30СМ, МиГ-29, МиГ-31 произвели в максимально короткие сроки.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2197220@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> На морском полигоне Тихоокеанского флота ВМФ России экипажи истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 провели стрельбы по макетам кораблей новейшими дозвуковыми маловысотными противокорабельными ракетами Х-35У. Соответствующее видео телеканал «Звезда» выложил на YouTube.


Океанский спасательный буксир проекта 1452 «Машук» ТОФ после попадания ракеты Х-35У с Су-34.

----------


## OKA

" В Армении на полигоне Баграмян в ходе совместных учений авиация ЮВО выполнит более 100 учебно-боевых задач

Летчики оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации российской авиационной военной базы Эребуни в Армении в первой декаде октября выполнят более 100 учебно-боевых задач в рамках проведения совместных российско-армянских двусторонних батальонных тактических учений на полигоне Баграмян.

Учебно-боевые полеты с имитационным и боевым применением в горно-скалистой местности выполнят экипажи самолетов и вертолетов истребительной, штурмовой и армейской авиации.

Координировать летчиков будут передовые авиационные наводчики, действующие в единой системе разведывательно-ударных контуров, с использованием комплексов разведки, управления и связи «Стрелец».

В соответствии с требованием командующего войсками ЮВО генерал-полковника Александра Дворникова практика управления авиационными силами внедрена в систему боевой подготовки всех командиров мотострелковых и танковых частей военного округа.

К российско-армянским батальонным тактическим учениям привлечено более 1 тыс. военнослужащих и более 200 единиц военной специальной техники, в том числе истребители МиГ-29 и вертолеты Ми-24П и Ми-8МТВ российского соединения в Армении. Всего в выполнении учебно-боевых задач будет задействовано свыше 50 единиц авиационной техники двух стран.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2197721@egNews


" В Сербии стартовали совместные российско-сербское летно-тактическое учение «БАРС-2018».

В ходе учения летный состав двух стран совершит перехват воздушных целей, выполнит элементы воздушного боя, фигур сложного и высшего пилотажа, тактического удара по наземным целям, а также отработает задачи десантирования и поисково-спасательного обеспечения

В учениях принимают участие совместные экипажи двух стран на самолетах МиГ-29 и вертолетах Ми-8. В них будет задействовано до десяти единиц авиационной техники Военно-воздушных сил и войск ПВО Сербии. Тема учения – «Защита воздушного пространства Сербии, поиск и эвакуация экипажей, терпящих бедствие».

Для наиболее эффективного взаимодействия в составе экипажей российские летчики предварительно изучили авиационную терминологию и фразеологию ведение радиообмена на сербском языке.

Летно-тактическое учение «БАРС-2018» пройдет в соответствии с планом международного военного сотрудничества.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2197685@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 5 окт - РИА Новости. Коллегия Минобороны России обсудит меры по повышению исправности самолетов-ракетоносцев Ту-160 и Ту-95МС и продлению сроков их службы, заявил министр обороны Сергей Шойгу.

"Для продления сроков службы и повышения эффективности применения самолетов Ту-160 и Ту-95МС компания "Туполев" и предприятия кооперации осуществляют их сервисное обслуживание в рамках жизненного цикла, а также ремонт и модернизацию", - сказал Шойгу на заседании коллегии???.

Кроме того, одновременно ведется работа по воспроизводству стратегического самолета Ту-160М. "Во исполнение поручения верховного главнокомандующего продолжаем развивать ядерную триаду и такую важную ее составляющую, как стратегическая авиация", - добавил министр.

"Сегодня обсудим меры, которые позволят поддерживать установленное президентом России количество исправных ракетоносцев", - заключил Шойгу.

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25 и вертолетов Ми-8 уничтожили колонну бронетехники условного противника на полигоне Эдельвейс в Киргизии. Об этом в пятницу сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа.

"По легенде летно-тактических учений, в ходе разведки в горах была выявлена колонна легкобронированной техники условного противника. Получив данные, звено штурмовиков Су-25СМ "Грач" нанесли ракетно-штурмовой удар по позициям "противника", - рассказали в пресс-службе.

Разгром вражеской техники завершили два вертолета Ми-8, которые завершили уничтожение колонны неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами и бортовыми пушками, добавили в округе.

Как пояснили ТАСС в пресс-службе, в учениях были задействованы восемь единиц авиатехники."

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5643501


" Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24 Западного военного округа в ходе учения на специализированном полигоне в Нижегородской области уничтожили подвижные цели, имитирующие мобильную группу условного противника на пикапах.

Боевые стрельбы были проведены управляемыми авиационными ракетами класса «воздух-поверхность» из комплекса «Штурм» в рамках двухсторонних полковых тактических учений. Вертолеты осуществляли огневую поддержку мотострелковых и танковых подразделений, выполняющих переход в контрнаступление.

Всего экипажами вертолетов Ми-24 было поражено около 20 наземных целей и отработано свыше 20 вводных задач на прикрытие секторов и районов продвижения танковых и мотострелковых подразделений.

Учение проходит под общим руководством командующего гвардейской танковой армии генерал-майора Сергея Киселя, в нем задействовано свыше 4,5 тыс. военнослужащих и более 500 единиц вооружения, военной и специальной техники.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2198386@egNews


" В рамках масштабного двустороннего командно-штабного учения (КШУ) в ходе розыгрыша практических действий войск на полигоне «Серноводский» в Ставропольском крае разведывательно-ударные вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигатор» оказали авиационную поддержку действиям мотострелковых подразделений...

..Основные маневры войск (сил) проходят в условиях прибрежной, горно-лесистой и степной местности на 8-ми общевойсковых полигонах военного округа, в том числе расположенных в Армении, Абхазии и Южной Осетии. Органы управления, соединения и воинские части 8-й и 58-й общевойсковых армий, Каспийской флотилии и 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО отрабатывают учебно-боевые операции против условного противника, которого имитируют подразделения 49-й общевойсковой армии, морской авиации и морской пехоты Черноморского флота, а также подразделения специального назначения ЮВО.

Всего в мероприятии принимают участие до 7 тыс. военнослужащих, задействовано более 2,5 тыс. единиц военной техники, в том числе около 20 самолетов и более 60 вертолетов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2198380@egNews


" В рамках масштабного двустороннего командно-штабного учения (КШУ) более 10 вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) обеспечили высадку тактического десанта мотострелкового соединения в ходе розыгрыша практических действий войск на полигоне «Дальний» в Дагестане.

Десантирование личного состава осуществлялось по-штурмовому из положения зависания вертолетов над землей с использованием канатных и других специальных средств. Прикрытие высадки тактического десанта обеспечили ударные вертолеты Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник»...

..Учение, стартовавшее в начале недели, проходит в два этапа. В ходе первого было завершено перемещение и развертывание группировок войск в отдаленных районах на расстояниях от 100 до 1,5 тыс. км, отработаны вопросы организации взаимодействия и всестороннего обеспечения военных действий в интересах выполнения поставленных задач.

На втором этапе командиры и штабы отрабатывают вопросы управления межвидовыми группировками войск по нешаблонным тактическим замыслам оборонительных и наступательных действий.

Всего в недельном КШУ на 8-ми полигонах принимают участие до 7 тыс. военнослужащих, задействовано более 2,5 тыс. единиц военной техники, в том числе около 20 самолетов и более 60 вертолетов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2198370@egNews


" Воздушную разведку вдоль границ Российской Федерации в течение минувшей недели вел 21 иностранный летательный аппарат, сообщает в пятницу официальный печатный орган Вооруженных сил РФ газета "Красная звезда".
       Согласно еженедельной инфографике издания, дежурные силы противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) за неделю выполнили пять вылетов на перехват и сопровождение иностранных самолетов-разведчиков у границ России.
       "Нарушений воздушного пространства РФ не допущено", - отмечается в публикации."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=492404

http://redstar.ru/wp-content/uploads...f_05-10-18.jpg

http://redstar.ru/vooruzhyonnye-sily...za-nedelyu-20/

----------


## Sveto



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" В рамках контрольной проверки соединения противовоздушной обороны Воздушно-космических сил (ПВО ВКС) подразделения зенитных ракетных и радиотехнических войск (ЗРВ и РТВ) приступили к тактическому учению с боевой стрельбой на полигоне Ашулук в Астраханской области.

Расчеты зенитных ракетных комплексов и радиолокационных станций на первом этапе учения отработали свертывание техники, совершение марш, отражение нападений диверсионно-разведывательных групп, после чего заступили на боевое дежурство на новых позициях.

Помимо этого подразделения ПВО ВКС отразили массированный авиационный удар условного противника, роль которого выполняли экипажи вертолетов Ми-8 и истребителей МиГ-29СМТ Астраханского авиацентра ВКС. Летчики действовали на малых и предельно малых высотах, маневрируя в воздухе и максимально усложняя выполнение задач расчетам радиолокационных станций. В авиационном налете было задействовано более 10 единиц авиационной техники.

Подразделения противовоздушной обороны обнаружили, сопроводили и условно уничтожили все контрольные воздушные цели, после чего отработали смену позиций комплексов ЗРВ и станций РТВ.

В ходе заключительного этапа учения расчетам зенитных ракетных систем С-300, С-400 и зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов «Панцирь-С» предстоит выполнить практические пуски ракет по мишеням, имитирующим полет аэродинамических и баллистических целей. 

Тактическое учение с соединением ПВО ВКС проводится под руководством командующего объединением противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны Воздушно-космических сил генерал-лейтенанта Андрея Демина.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2199156@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" В рамках стартовавшей в Южном военном округе (ЮВО) итоговой проверки за 2018 учебный год около 10 авиационных полков 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО отрабатывают практические задачи завоевания превосходства над условным противником в воздухе.

В ходе контрольных занятий на специализированных полигонах летчики проводят учебные воздушные бои, выполняют пуски управляемых и неуправляемых ракет и производят стрельбы из авиационных пушек. Контрольные упражнения выполняются как над сушей, так и над морем.

Учебно-боевые полеты с применением авиационных средств поражения осуществляют экипажи самолетов истребительной, штурмовой, бомбардировочной и армейской авиации.

Наиболее активно используется современная авиационная техника — истребители Су-27СМ3, Су-30М2, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34, Су-24М, самолеты штурмовой авиации Су-25СМ3, а также ударные и транспортные вертолеты Ка-52, Ми-28Н и Ми-35М.

Также в ходе проверки экипажи вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ демонстрируют навыки ведения воздушной разведки и прикрытия действий мотострелковых подразделений с воздуха.

В течение двух недель комплексные комиссии управления военного округа и командования 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО под общим руководством командующего войсками ЮВО генерал-полковника Александра Дворникова проверят уровень боевой, мобилизационной и технической готовности авиационных соединений.

Всего в итоговой проверке авиационных подразделений округа задействованы свыше 4 тыс. военнослужащих и около 100 самолетов и вертолетов. Экзаменационные мероприятия завершатся в конце октября.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2199458@egNews


" Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ авиационного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Ставропольском крае, в ходе сдачи зачетов по летно-тактической подготовке отработали нанесение ударов по аэродромам условного противника в составе звена и эскадрильи.

При выполнении лётно-тактических заданий пилоты продемонстрировали способы скрытного преодоления войсковой противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) условного противника в степной и горно-лесистой местности и внезапного нанесения ударов по целям.

Выход на поражение целей выполнялся на предельно малых высотах вне зоны обнаружения ПВО с применением противозенитного маневрирования.

При поражении наземных объектов летчики применили полный спектр авиационного вооружения с учетом характера целей. В частности, штурмовики нанесли удары управляемыми и неуправляемыми ракетами по целям, находящимся в прямой видимости и по заданным координатам.

В ходе полетов экипажи также отработали взлет и посадку парами, выполнили элементы сложного и группового пилотажа, такие как горизонтальные «бочки», «виражи», «пикированные горки с большими углами наклона».

Всего в летнем периоде обучения пилоты Су-25СМ совершили свыше 2 тыс. вылетов с практическим применением штатного вооружения.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2199453@egNews

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Вот так теперь фото в официальных релизах выкладывают. Не только номера закрашивают, а ещё и звёзды! Маразм крепчает. 

«11 октября ульяновское авиастроительное предприятие (входит в Дивизион транспортной авиации ОАК) передало в эксплуатацию сверхтяжелый транспортный самолет Ан-124-100 «Руслан» под заводским номером 0605. В 14 часов обновленный транспортник поднялся в небо с взлетно-посадочной полосы аэродромного комплекса «Ульяновск-Восточный» и взял курс к месту базирования.
- Самолет Ан-124-100 был изготовлен в АО «Авиастар-СП» в феврале 1991 года, - сообщил директор программы «Ан-124» Наиль Габидуллин. - Его наработка составляет 3164 летных часа. В период эксплуатации он совершил 1414 посадок.
В рамках программы по восстановлению летной годности ВС на Ан-124-100 в АО «Авиастар-СП» были выполнены работы по оценке технического состояния и восстановлению летной годности самолета, проведены доработки по бюллетеням, заменены вышедшие из строя покупные изделия, устранены эксплуатационные повреждения «Руслана». На летно-испытательной станции самолет успешно выполнил заданную программу наземных и летных испытаний. Таким образом, ресурс Ан-124-100 был продлен до 30-ти лет его эксплуатации.»

----------


## Panda-9

> Вот так теперь фото в официальных релизах выкладывают. Не только номера закрашивают, а ещё и звёзды! Маразм крепчает.


Ну, звезды на киле, похоже, и не было (нет). Как ни разглядывал, не углядел. Если и затирали, то регистрацию с ВВС/ВКС. Правда, джипеговское сжатие симка очень высокое. Зато сообщили, каков налет у конкретного борта. Странно это. Кстати, продление ресурса до 30 лет, то есть до начала 2021 года не маловато ли? Всего два с небольшим года от завершения ремонта.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Учение стратегических ядерных сил - Ту-160.


Минобороны России.

----------


## Саныч 62

> ... Зато сообщили, каков налет у конкретного борта. Странно это. Кстати, продление ресурса до 30 лет, то есть до начала 2021 года не маловато ли? Всего два с небольшим года от завершения ремонта.


 А разве был капитальный ремонт?

----------


## stream

Камов Ка-27М: 
«первая ласточка» на Балтике — в строю!

Камов Ка-27М: 

+фото Су24М_03 и 08белые МА ВМФ

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KAV

Бывает. У нас в начале или середине 2000-х тоже Х-25МЛ "улетела" за пределы полигона Туганы и попала в хозяйственную пристройку недалеко от жилого дома.

----------


## Avia M

ТАСС, 26 октября. Военные летчики в Свердловской области до конца 2018 года получат на вооружение около 20 ударных вертолетов Ми-24 "Крокодил". 

https://tass.ru/ural-news/5725306

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Новый десантный вертолет Ми-38Т впервые поднялся в воздух*
> 
> ЧЖУХАЙ (Китай), 8 ноя — РИА Новости. Новый десантный вертолет Ми-38Т впервые поднялся в воздух, сообщил журналистам в четверг на полях выставки AirShow China-2018 генеральный директор холдинга "Вертолеты России" (входит в "Ростех") Андрей Богинский.
> 
> "В субботу (3 ноября 2018 года) у нас было первое "висение" борта Ми-38, сделанного для военных. У нас есть контракт с Министерством обороны на поставку двух машин (Ми-38Т) в следующем году", — сказал он.


https://ria.ru/arms/20181108/1532365615.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Рядом с Украиной: на границе Ростовской области построят военный аэродром*
> 
> Ростов-на-Дону, 5 ноября 2018. DON24.RU. Министерство обороны РФ объявило тендер на закупку навигационного оборудования для строительства военного аэродрома в Неклиновском районе Ростовской области.
> 
> Соответствующее извещение опубликовано на официальном сайте госзакупок.
> 
> Согласно документации, военные намерены закупить средства радиотехнического обеспечения, навигации, посадки, руководства полетами, системы управления и связи. Помимо этого в рамках тендера предусматривается поставка учебного командного пункта авиационной группы войсковой части.
> 
> Общая стоимость контракта – 100 млн рублей.
> ...


https://don24.ru/rubric/obschestvo/r...-aerodrom.html

----------


## Djoker

> *В Усинске приземлились военные истребители*
> 15 ноября 2018 года, 16:50
> 
> 
> 
> В Усинске сегодня утром на запасной аэродром приземлились четыре двухместных сверхзвуковых истребителя-перехватчика дальнего радиуса действия МиГ-31.
> 
> По данным "Комиинформа", представители ВКС России обратились в АО "Комиавиатранс" с просьбой о дозаправке.
> 
> ...


https://komiinform.ru/news/172148

----------


## Djoker

> *В Усинске приземлились военные истребители*


Фото:
https://russianplanes.net/id241001
https://russianplanes.net/id241002
https://russianplanes.net/id241004
https://russianplanes.net/id241006
https://russianplanes.net/id241007
https://russianplanes.net/id241008

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 22 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Строительство новой взлстно-посадочной полосы (ВПП) завершено на крымском аэродроме "Бельбек", в четверг здесь совершил первую посадку всепогодный самолст военно-транспортной авиации Ан-148, сообщает Минобороны РФ.

"Накануне специалисты военно-строительного комплекса Минобороны России завершили строительство новой ВПП длиной 3 450 метров", - сказано в пресс-релизе.

Отмечается, что "новая полоса позволит принимать все типы воздушных судов, военного и гражданского назначения, включая тяжелые транспортные самолсты".

Военное ведомство информирует, что объект был сдан досрочно, на месяц раньше запланированного срока. Здесь построено пять рулсжных дорожек и семь мест для стоянок самолстов классов Ил-96 и А319. Аэродром расположен в 400 метрах от побережья Чсрного моря.

По данным Минобороны, в ходе строительства разработаны и внедрены сложные логистические схемы поставок строительных материалов и изделий. Для строительства ВПП использовано более 900 тыс. тонн щебня, более 100 тыс. тонн песка и свыше 50 тыс. тонн цемента. Строительные материалы поставлялись из Ростовской области, Краснодарского и Ставропольского краев, говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Путин потребовал от ОПК "умных" и высокоточных боеприпасов*
> 
> Москва. 22 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Президент РФ Владимир Путин поставил оборонно-промышленному комплексу (ОПК) задачу сократить технологические циклы производства "умных" ракет и боеприпасов, а также просчитать их оптимальное количество для гарантированного выполнения своих задач российскими армией и флотом.
> 
> "Продукция должна быть современной, высокого качества. Нужны, конечно, не пресловутые "болванки", а "умные", высокоточные боеприпасы, которые повышают возможности как действующих, так и перспективных систем вооружения. И потом - на что обращаю внимание - существенным образом экономят финансовые средства", - сказал Путин на совещании, посвященном развитию боеприпасной отрасли ОПК.
> 
> Те задачи, решение которых раньше достигалось при помощи дорогостоящих систем вооружения, сегодня могут быть решены с использованием дешевых систем, но с применением современных высокоточных боеприпасов, отметил глава государства.
> 
> "Напомню, что за последние годы в рамках госпрограммы развития ОПК было многое сделано для модернизации предприятий отрасли, в том числе обновлен их станочный парк", - сказал президент. Кроме того, добавил он, были созданы новые производства, применяются передовые научные достижения.
> ...


https://www.interfax.ru/russia/638993

----------


## Djoker

*Отработка дозаправки в воздухе экипажами оперативно-тактической авиации в Липецкой области*

http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker

https://kam.business-gazeta.ru/news/403575

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В Казани первый опытный образец новейшего военно-транспортного вертолёта Ми-38Т поднялся в воздух:

МО РФ.
https://twitter.com/mod_russia/statu...05958948675584

 
 
https://kam.business-gazeta.ru/news/403575#5

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> В Усинске приземлились военные истребители


Истребители МиГ-31 вылетели из Усинска после восьми дней вынужденной стоянки https://www.interfax.ru/russia/639148

----------


## Fencer

Кущевская авиабаза Краснодарского училища летчиков впервые получила новейшие самолеты Як-130 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2205026@egNews

----------


## Полешук

26.11.2018 (16:50)
*Экипажи морской авиации ЧФ перевыполнили план лётной подготовки в 2,5 раза*



Экипажи морской авиации Черноморского флота (ЧФ) в завершающемся году перевыполнили план лётной подготовки в 2,5 раза,* при этом средний налёт на экипаж составил 94 часа,* что на 15 часов превышает запланированный.

Летчики в полном объёме провели тренировки по боевому применению, десантированию, бомбометанию, а также отработали действия поражению крылатых ракет в акваториях Чёрного и Средиземного морей.

Подготовка велась в ходе двусторонних лётных тактических учений с эскадрильями полков морской авиации.

Превышение плановых показателей лётной подготовки связано с увеличением объема выполняемых задач экипажами самолётов и вертолётов ЧФ.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/country/m...12205675@egNews

----------


## Полешук

94 часа в год - это как, кстати???

ПС - хотя может за декабрь и к 100 часам дотянут...

----------


## Red307

> 26.11.2018 (16:50)
> *Экипажи морской авиации ЧФ перевыполнили план лётной подготовки в 2,5 раза*
> 
> 
> 
> Экипажи морской авиации Черноморского флота (ЧФ) в завершающемся году перевыполнили план лётной подготовки в 2,5 раза,* при этом средний налёт на экипаж составил 94 часа,* что на 15 часов превышает запланированный.
> 
> Летчики в полном объёме провели тренировки по боевому применению, десантированию, бомбометанию, а также отработали действия поражению крылатых ракет в акваториях Чёрного и Средиземного морей.
> 
> ...


Какая сложная математика. Наверное перевыполнили на 25% все же, а не в 2,5 раза

----------


## Avia M

> Какая сложная математика.


Полагаю из категории "педали хвоста"...

----------


## Djoker

https://mtot.gov.ua/militaryzatsiya-...odovzhuyetsya/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

> 


будет еще полторы программы. Там уже про кореновский полк ;)

----------


## Pilot

несколько фото из Кореновской командировки  https://samoletchik.livejournal.com/96164.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Авиабаза ЦВО под Новосибирском переформирована в отдельный вертолетный полк*
> 
> База армейской авиации 14-й армии ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа под Новосибирском переформирована в отдельный вертолетный полк. Об этом сообщил журналистам командир авиаполка полковник Сергей Барыкин.
> 
> «После переформирования увеличился численный и боевой состав воинской части, в результате чего существенно повысилась ее боевая мощь. На вооружении полка — современные образцы ударных вертолетов Ми-24П и транспортно-штурмовых Ми-8АМТШ. Летный и инженерно-технический состав полка прошел плановое переучивание на новые образцы авиационной техники», — уточнил полковник Сергей Барыкин.


https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2206550@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Полешук

Итоги -




> 04.12.2018 (21:19)
> *В командовании Военно-воздушных сил ВКС подвели итоги за 2018 год*
> 
> 
> Основные усилия в подготовке Военно-воздушных сил ВКС в 2018 учебном году были сосредоточены на поддержании достигнутого уровня и летной натренированности экипажей к выполнению задач по предназначению, подготовке молодых экипажей к боевым действиям одиночно днем и ночью в простых и сложных метеорологических условиях и повышении квалификационных категорий летного состава.
> 
> Личный состав военно-воздушных сил принимал участие во многих мероприятиях боевой подготовки, основными из которых явились: маневры «Восток-2018», учение по специальным видам обеспечения военно-воздушных сил в рамках подготовки к маневрам «Восток-2018», конкурс по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс», международные учения «БАРС-2018» и «Авиаиндра-2018», летно-тактические учения в соединениях и частях дальней и военно-транспортной авиации, а также в авиационных подразделения армий ВВС и ПВО военных округов и др.
> 
> Все поставленные задачи в данных мероприятиях выполнены в полном объеме и с высоким качеством.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2206756@egNews

----------


## cobra_73

А разве в 2014-2015х не тоже самое по налету летного состава писали? роста таки нет?

----------


## L39aero

Качество, вот вопрос, а цифра налета так себе, весьма субьективное понятие, можно и по мрш налетать часы, а можно кверху попой.

----------


## Fencer

В 2018 году командованием Военно-воздушных сил ВКС проведены ряд уникальных учений https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2206925@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс имени Г. М. Бериева передал ВКС России модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У, говорится в сообщении компании, поступившем в ТАСС в понедельник.
"6 декабря ТАНТК имени Г. М. Бериева передал ВКС России очередной серийно модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У (бортовой номер "красный" 45). 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5891828

----------


## Pilot

Ту-160 в Венесуэле https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4632650.html

----------


## Djoker

> Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс имени Г. М. Бериева передал ВКС России модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У, говорится в сообщении компании, поступившем в ТАСС в понедельник.
> "6 декабря ТАНТК имени Г. М. Бериева передал ВКС России очередной серийно модернизированный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50У (бортовой номер "красный" 45).



ОАК :: ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева передал ВКС России очередной модернизированный самолет А-50У

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ту-160 в Венесуэле


Самолеты дальней авиации совершили перелет с аэродромов Российской Федерации в международный аэропорт республики Венесуэла.
   
МО РФ. https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Тут получче вот картинки:

https://www.facebook.com/29519560755...6321359441424/

https://defence-blog.com/news/russia...venezuela.html

----------


## PECHKIN

> республики Венесуэла.


Буквально на днях слышал краем уха по новостям, что тамошнее руководство наставляет вилы нашему потенциальному противнику, и вот уже - самолет! 2+2 сложить не сложно  :Wink:

----------


## maxik

Вот бы там базу с су-34ыми :)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вот бы там базу с су-34ыми :)


Далековато, лучше на Кубе.

----------


## maxik

Можно  и на Кубе:)

----------


## Nazar

> Далековато, лучше на Кубе.


Мексика наше всё....Надо замутить там майдан, на площади Конституции и будет очень похоже на Украину..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Мексика наше всё....Надо замутить там майдан, на площади Конституции и будет очень похоже на Украину..


Да чего уж там мелочиться? Даешь каждому штату независимость!)))

----------


## Nazar

> Да чего уж там мелочиться? Даешь каждому штату независимость!)))


Нищебродные типа Миссисипи и Арканзаса не захотят..))

----------


## GThomson

> Далековато, лучше на Кубе.


у венесуэльцев ещё горяч революционный порыв, а кубинцев нынешняя же московская камарилья уже предавала...

----------


## OKA

" Администрация США заявила, что, по словам представителей России, прибывшие в Венесуэлу самолеты ВКС РФ покинут страну в пятницу. Об этом сообщило в среду агентство Reuters, получившее по почте комментарий пресс-секретаря Белого дома Сары Сандерс.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-v...KBN1OB2II?il=0

"Мы говорили с представителями России, и нас проинформировали, что их военные самолеты, которые приземлились в Венесуэле, покинут [страну] в пятницу и вернутся в Россию", - говорится в сообщении Сандерс.

В понедельник пресс-служба Минобороны РФ сообщила, что два российских стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160, тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124 "Руслан" и дальнемагистральный самолет Ил-62 ВКС РФ совершили перелет с аэродромов на территории Российской Федерации в международный аэропорт в Майкетии в Венесуэле. При этом не уточнялось, как скоро они вернутся в Россию.

Это уже не первый подобный перелет российских Ту-160. Ранее эти стратегические ракетоносцы побывали в Венесуэле в сентябре 2008 года и в октябре-ноябре 2013 года.

Министр обороны Венесуэлы Владимир Падрино Лопес заявил, что прибывшие в страну самолеты ВКС РФ будут участвовать в совместных оперативных полетах.

Позже госсекретарь США Майкл Помпео написал в своем Twitter, что считает отправку в Венесуэлу двух российских стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 разбазариванием правительствами РФ и Венесуэлы государственных средств. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5906062

Пампеа очень пережывал за госсредства разных гос-в  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Первые два ударных вертолета Ми-24П "Крокодил" поступили на вооружение бригады армейской авиации в Свердловской области. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5906739

----------


## cobra_73

> Первые два ударных вертолета Ми-24П "Крокодил" поступили на вооружение бригады армейской авиации в Свердловской области. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5906739


Не понял! Это же не новоделы?! Из наличия, после капремонта?

----------


## Red307

> Пампеа очень пережывал за госсредства разных гос-в


Нет, Помпео уже просто без наигранных любезностей говорит, что пока наша армия бравирует, донашивая наследие СССР, народ прозябает в нищите и погружается ещё дальше.
Потриотики, конечно, этого не видят))

----------


## Nazar

> Потриотики, конечно, этого не видят))


Денег на кормежку выслать? А то сильно переживаю, что падая в голодные обмороки, вы не сможете так искрометно шутить и разоблачать преступления кговавого рЫжыма.

----------


## Red307

> Денег на кормежку выслать? А то сильно переживаю, что падая в голодные обмороки, вы не сможете так искрометно шутить и разоблачать преступления кговавого рЫжыма.


Удивительно, как можно быть таким слепым.
Наверное пока вам по голове не стукнут, будете повторять мантры про счастливую жизнь

----------


## Red307

> Эт угроза ?


"Дядь, ты дурак"?

----------


## Avia M

> Наверное пока вам по голове не стукнут


Вот, гражданину стукнуло уже.

"Мужчина, находясь в нетрезвом состоянии, вел себя агрессивно, на замечание бортпроводников не реагировал, тем самым мешал спокойствию пассажиров", — отмечается в сообщении.
Мужчина был снят с авиарейса для выяснения обстоятельств. Согласно медицинскому заключению, у него было алкогольное опьянение средней степени.

----------


## Pilot

> Не понял! Это же не новоделы?! Из наличия, после капремонта?


Новых уже не делают. Это из полков, кто перешел на новые типы, может и откапиталили

----------


## GThomson

"собака на полосе!" - а если бы дальше выбежала? а с обеих сторон полосы песчаные дюны...

----------


## Avia M

> "собака на полосе!"


Барышню так величают? :Smile:

----------


## stream

*Россия отправила стратегические бомбардировщики в Венесуэлу*

...Президент Венесуэлы Николас Мадуро не просто так разрешил дать пристанище нашим ракетоносцам. А за кредит в шесть миллиардов долларов, 600 тонн зерна и отсрочку на 10 лет для погашения предыдущего кредита! По сути, Россия подарила Мадуро эти шесть миллиардов и еще несколько, что он брал в долг до этого, поскольку экономика Венесуэлы находится не то чтобы в критическом состоянии — она просто летит в бездну: по итогам 2018 года инфляция превысит миллион процентов, а ВВП рухнет — в лучшем случае! — на 14 процентов. Отдать кредит, понятное дело, будет не из чего, увы. Но Россия страна богатая. Что для нас эти шесть миллиардов долларов? Сущий пустяк, когда речь заходит о геополитических игрищах.

Источник: https://vnnews.ru/politic/71863-shes...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Red307

Покуда у нас есть люди, которые могут выслать денег на жратву, бояться нечего..

----------


## Nazar

> Удивительно, как можно быть таким слепым.
> Наверное пока вам по голове не стукнут, будете повторять мантры про счастливую жизнь


Во я и смотрю. что вы что-то видеть стали, только после того как вам по голове стукнули...Берегите голову, кстати, если надо, вместе с денежкой, могу и касочку выслать, что-бы вы себя от дальнейших потрясений поберегли.
И да, я о счастливой жизни нигде не говорил, это вы вечно скулите о несчастной.

----------


## Red307

> Во я и смотрю. что вы что-то видеть стали, только после того как вам по голове стукнули...Берегите голову, кстати, если надо, вместе с денежкой, могу и касочку выслать, что-бы вы себя от дальнейших потрясений поберегли.
> И да, я о счастливой жизни нигде не говорил, это вы вечно скулите о несчастной.


Понятно, что вас нисколько не колышет, что 25% населения России живёт на доход ниже прожиточного минимума в 11000 рублей. Сколько ещё процентов населения балансируют на этом уровне, вам тем более безразлично. Лишь бы самолёты летали. 
Это, батенька, называется эгоизм. 
Хотя возможно и вы живёте в нищете, просто смотрите сказки про "непобедимую и легендарную" по ТВ, и радуетесь, что "запад опять испугался"..

----------


## Fencer

Первые два ударных вертолета Ми-24П поступили на вооружение бригады армейской авиации ЦВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2207924@egNews

----------


## cemichael

> В Бурятии сдана новая взлетно-посадочная полоса аэродрома «Байкал» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2208048@egNews


А причем тут аэропорт "Байкал"? Он даже не совместного базирования... от МО, тут только подрядная организация...

----------


## Avia M

> "запад опять испугался"..


Посол не испугался, но ждёт наступления пятницы...

Посол США в Колумбии Кевин Уитакер сравнил прибывшие в соседнюю Венесуэлу российские военные самолеты с "музейными экспонатами".

https://ria.ru/20181214/1547965994.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

> Посол не испугался, но ждёт наступления пятницы...
> 
> Посол США в Колумбии Кевин Уитакер сравнил прибывшие в соседнюю Венесуэлу российские военные самолеты с "музейными экспонатами".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20181214/1547965994.h...medium=desktop


Как всегда, комментарии патриотов по ссылке доставляют...))

----------


## cobra_73

> Посол не испугался, но ждёт наступления пятницы...
> 
> Посол США в Колумбии Кевин Уитакер сравнил прибывшие в соседнюю Венесуэлу российские военные самолеты с "музейными экспонатами".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20181214/1547965994.h...medium=desktop



Он че дурак? Тогда ВВС США летают на ископаемых..... Я про Б-52. Наберут мля в госдеп дураков по происхождению!!!!

----------


## Nazar

> Понятно, что вас нисколько не колышет, что 25% населения России живёт на доход ниже прожиточного минимума в 11000 рублей. Сколько ещё процентов населения балансируют на этом уровне, вам тем более безразлично. Лишь бы самолёты летали. 
> Это, батенька, называется эгоизм. 
> Хотя возможно и вы живёте в нищете, просто смотрите сказки про "непобедимую и легендарную" по ТВ, и радуетесь, что "запад опять испугался"..


Меня много что колышет, просто я предпочитаю об этом не скулить на каждом углу, особенно там, где как-бы про другое разговаривают.
И ниже прожиточного минимума, который у нас варьируется по регионам, находится 20.3млн. человек, что составляет примерно 14%, а не 25, что конечно очень много все-равно.
И да, это прозвучит грубо, но мне действительно важнее, что-бы летали самолеты.
В нищете, фактической, мы с семьей, во главе которой стоял п-пк, летчик-снайпер, командир разведывательной ОАЭ МА СФ, жили с начала благословенных 90х годов и до их окончания, когда и бедных было намного больше, так и самолеты не летали. Зато видимо такие как вы, спите и видите возвращение в то славное время.

----------


## Nazar

> Он че дурак? Тогда ВВС США летают на ископаемых..... Я про Б-52. Наберут мля в госдеп дураков по происхождению!!!!


Ну учитывая что вчера ATAC ( Airborne Tactical Advantage Company ) Хантер древний на Гаваях угробили, то да...

----------


## Red307

> Меня много что колышет, просто я предпочитаю об этом не скулить на каждом углу, особенно там, где как-бы про другое разговаривают.
> И ниже прожиточного минимума, который у нас варьируется по регионам, находится 20.3млн. человек, что составляет примерно 14%, а не 25, что конечно очень много все-равно.
> И да, это прозвучит грубо, но мне действительно важнее, что-бы летали самолеты.
> В нищете, фактической, мы с семьей, во главе которой стоял п-пк, летчик-снайпер, командир разведывательной ОАЭ МА СФ, жили с начала благословенных 90х годов и до их окончания, когда и бедных было намного больше, так и самолеты не летали. Зато видимо такие как вы, спите и видите возвращение в то славное время.


А кто тут "скулит" кроме вас? Мужчина запостил новость с недоумением, почему госсекретарь такое сказал, я разъяснил его позицию. Вы, как всегда, пришли с обвинениями в скулеже)) Зачем?

----------


## Nazar

> А кто тут "скулит" кроме вас? Мужчина запостил новость с недоумением, почему госсекретарь такое сказал, я разъяснил его позицию. Вы, как всегда, пришли с обвинениями в скулеже)) Зачем?


То-есть ныть о потриотиках, донашиваемым наследием СССР, прозябаемым в нищете народе, 25% живущих ниже прожиточного минимума, сказки про "непобедимую и легендарную", телевизор и так далее, начал я? 
Я конечно понимаю, что это ваша жизненная позиция, вот только никакого недоумения в словах коллеги Ока я не усмотрел в отличии от вас и я сильно сомневаюсь, что он нуждался в таком вашем "развернутом" ответе, наполненном пламенной боротьбы. Только броневика не хватало...
И да, подобные ответы я считаю именно нытьем. Не знаю как вас, а меня с детства научили, что когда мужчина открывает рот и на что-то жалуется, это именно нытье. Всего хорошего и приятных выходных.

----------


## Red307

> То-есть ныть о потриотиках, донашиваемым наследием СССР, прозябаемым в нищете народе, 25% живущих ниже прожиточного минимума, сказки про "непобедимую и легендарную", телевизор и так далее, начал я?


Ну а что, разве я не прав?

----------


## Nazar

> Ну а что, разве я не прав?


Я вроде попрощался, но ладно. С визитом самолетов в Венесуэлу и бредом от Помпео, который банально разжигает и набрасывает на вентилятор, вы все это как увязываете? Ну давайте ни хера вообще делать не будем, армию и флот по домам распустим, а все высвободившиеся средства, направим на помощь живущим ниже прожиточного минимума, часть из которых так живет по одним им известным причинам. У меня сосед, на пару лет старше меня, руки ноги на месте, вечно в говно пьяный и тоже ноет что он херово живет и на временную работу больше чем на 10-12 тысяч, его не берут. Тоже наверное считает себя гражданином, живущим ниже прожиточного минимума. Так вот сколько таких по стране, у вас статистика есть? Почему мне до них должно быть хоть какое-то дело? Почему мне должно быть дело до тех, кто с конца 80х радостно скакал, мечтая о джинсах и гамбургерах, а потом два десятилетия, получая денежку в конверте и радуясь как он нае..т государство, сейчас искренне удивляется почему у него маленькая пенсия..
Я никогда не говорил что у нас здесь все цветет и пахнет, но и перманентным страданием за весь несчастный народ, я к счастью обделен.

----------


## Red307

Я понял вашу точку зрения. Те, кто может заработать - зарабатывают и живут хорошо. Остальные неудачники, и не стоят упоминания. Ну тогда все понятно.

----------


## Nazar

> Я понял вашу точку зрения. Те, кто может заработать - зарабатывают и живут хорошо. Остальные неудачники, и не стоят упоминания. Ну тогда все понятно.


Нет, не так. Вы забыли тех, кто хочет получать, но не хочет зарабатывать и постоянно считает, что кто-то им что-то должен. И вопрос в следующем, с какого болта, я, как человек исправно платящий налоги со своей не большой зарплаты, десятки миллионов людей, делающие тоже самое, государство, в ущерб своей обороноспособности ( мы же сейчас именно о ней говорим ), должны кормить подобную категорию людей?

----------


## Red307

> Нет, не так. Вы забыли тех, кто хочет получать, но не хочет зарабатывать и постоянно считает, что кто-то им что-то должен. И вопрос в следующем, с какого болта, я, как человек исправно платящий налоги со своей не большой зарплаты, десятки миллионов людей, делающие тоже самое, государство, в ущерб своей обороноспособности ( мы же сейчас именно о ней говорим ), должны кормить подобную категорию людей?


Есть пара нюансов.
 1.Как быть с пенсионерами. Ведь среди них достаточно людей, которые добросовестно "работали на благо родины", а теперь получают мизерные пенсии. Они - самая незащищённая аудитория. Плюс, их очень много. Если даже не больше чем тех тунеядцев, о которых вы говорите.

2. "Обороноспособность государства" очень мутное понятие. Как это не больно звучит, но каждый греет на этом руки как может. До разработчиков доходит процентов 20-30денег, остальные "размазываются" по чиновнечьему аппарату. Хорошим словом это не называется

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну а что, разве я не прав?


Вообще то нет конечно...




> Есть пара нюансов.
>  1.Как быть с пенсионерами. Ведь среди них достаточно людей, которые добросовестно "работали на благо родины", а теперь получают мизерные пенсии. Они - самая незащищённая аудитория. Плюс, их очень много. Если даже не больше чем тех тунеядцев, о которых вы говорите.
> 
> 2. "Обороноспособность государства" очень мутное понятие. Как это не больно звучит, но каждый греет на этом руки как может. До разработчиков доходит процентов 20-30денег, остальные "размазываются" по чиновнечьему аппарату. Хорошим словом это не называется


Не называйте. Пишите статьи по авиапрому. Чем больше вы будете освещать ситуацию в болоте тем больше будет икаться ворам и прохиндеям. Климов по флоту, и еще 2-3 автора пишет по флоту так что командованию ВМФ* уже* икается, явно.

----------


## Avia M

> Ну тогда все понятно.


Коли так, нет смысла продолжать прения. Тем паче вышел приказ...

Главнокомандующий ВКС генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин отдал приказ российским экипажам стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160, выполнившим перелет над Атлантическим океаном на аэродром Венесуэлы, вернуться к местам постоянного базирования. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5911918

----------


## GThomson

> Коли так, нет смысла продолжать прения. Тем паче вышел приказ...
> 
> Главнокомандующий ВКС генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин отдал приказ российским экипажам стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160, выполнившим перелет над Атлантическим океаном на аэродром Венесуэлы, вернуться к местам постоянного базирования. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5911918


вона как.
когда вылетали, не знали, разрешат ли вернуться...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

> Посол не испугался, но ждёт наступления пятницы...
> 
> Посол США в Колумбии Кевин Уитакер сравнил прибывшие в соседнюю Венесуэлу российские военные самолеты с "музейными экспонатами".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20181214/1547965994.h...medium=desktop


Что посол то? Тут уже Госсекретарь США высказался:

Несколько дней назад Россия пригнала в Венесуэлу бомбардировщики "Ту-160", чтобы "наказать" США за появление ее кораблей в Черном море. Однако такая демонстрация мощи закончилась для РФ позором. Белый Дом тут же высказал недовольство и потребовал от России убрать самолёты. Американцы в закрытом режиме переговорили с российскими коллегами, после чего те решили экстренно вернуть Ту-160 домой. Спикер Белого Дома Сара Сандерс сообщила, что американская сторона потребовала убрать российские самолёты из Венесуэлы. Так же об этом объявил госсекретарь США Майк Помпео, уточнив, что к пятнице, 14 декабря, бомбардировщиков ВС РФ в Венесуэле уже не будет. Более того, Помпео назвал провокацию с бомбардировщиками "дорогостоящей показухой"-"разбазариванием государственных средств" двух коррумпированных режимов российского и венесуэльского, чье население живет в нищете. 
Фактически американцы опять подчеркнули, что все рычаги давления находятся в их руках и попробуйте только не исполнить их требования. Этот случай показал, что США ведут серьёзную силовую политику в защите своих интересов и это у них получается, а кремлёвские - очередной раз продемонстрировали свою немощность на международной арене и спустили кучу денег своих нищих пенсионеров и налогоплательщиков в никуда.

Ссылка - https://www.novayagazeta.ru/articles...yplatit-kredit

----------


## Nazar

> Что посол то? Тут уже Госсекретарь США высказался:


Вы забыли прокукарекать, о том, что сраная рашка, вчера 7000000 сжиженного газа у Южной Кореи купила, эта верныя знак падения рыжыма...
И обязательно понойте о погибшем летчике, целого майора потеряли...Вечная памятть  Фоменко...
Она, эта тварь., Луганск бомбила в 14 году, будучи сраном капитаном....

----------


## cobra_73

> ......Однако такая демонстрация мощи закончилась для РФ позором. Белый Дом тут же высказал недовольство и потребовал от России убрать самолёты. Американцы в закрытом режиме переговорили с российскими коллегами, после чего те решили экстренно вернуть Ту-160 домой. Спикер Белого Дома Сара Сандерс сообщила, что американская сторона потребовала убрать российские самолёты из Венесуэлы. Так же об этом объявил госсекретарь США Майк Помпео, уточнив, что к пятнице, 14 декабря, бомбардировщиков ВС РФ в Венесуэле уже не будет. Более того, Помпео назвал провокацию с бомбардировщиками "дорогостоящей показухой"-"разбазариванием государственных средств" двух коррумпированных режимов российского и венесуэльского, чье население живет в нищете. 
> Фактически американцы опять подчеркнули, что все рычаги давления находятся в их руках и попробуйте только не исполнить их требования.



Да вы бредите на пару с американцами. *Это же визит был.* Упоротым видно это не понять...




> Фактически американцы опять подчеркнули, что все рычаги давления находятся в их руках и попробуйте только не исполнить их требования. Этот случай показал, что США ведут серьёзную силовую политику в защите своих интересов и это у них получается, а кремлёвские - очередной раз продемонстрировали свою немощность на международной арене и спустили кучу денег своих нищих пенсионеров и налогоплательщиков в никуда.


Фактически американцы пытаются вялыми подпрыгиваниями и нудным скулежом изобразить свою значимость и важность.....

----------


## Red307

> Вы забыли прокукарекать, о том, что сраная рашка, вчера 7000000 сжиженного газа у Южной Кореи купила, эта верныя знак падения рыжыма...
> И обязательно понойте о погибшем летчике, целого майора потеряли...Вечная памятть  Фоменко...
> Она, эта тварь., Луганск бомбила в 14 году, будучи сраном капитаном....


Чё, у нас уже газ кончается? У Кореи покупаем? 

И стрёмно звучат оскорбления в адрес летчика от единственного модератора этого форума. Надеюсь это эмоции от персоналии, а не позиция ресурса

----------


## GThomson

> ... Надеюсь это эмоции от персоналии, а не позиция ресурса


может, он тогда там в "отпуске" был...

----------


## Nazar

> Чё, у нас уже газ кончается? У Кореи покупаем?


Ага, вся неполживая общественность уже третий день кудахчет...Только я ошибся, в Сингапуре, что еще веселей выглядит.
Жаль что редакция комментарии отключила. Такой скулеж стоял, любо дорого послушать было.
https://lenta.ru/news/2018/12/14/poehali_kukhoi/




> И стрёмно звучат оскорбления в адрес летчика от единственного модератора этого форума. Надеюсь это эмоции от персоналии, а не позиция ресурса


Я просто назвал вещи своими именами. И да, это исключительно мое мнение.

----------


## Avia M

> Чё, у нас уже газ кончается? У Кореи покупаем?


Чё, не заканчивается, но покупаем. Для нужд ВВС закупки отдельной строкой идут. Даже вы в замешательстве, значит ЧКисты на правильном пути...
Вот есчо: 

По заказу одного из ВУЗов министерства обороны Российской Федерации мы изготовили эти два макета. Один из макетов изображает планировку и размещение технологического оборудования группы газового обеспечения аэродрома. 

Россия впервые за последние 10 лет импортировала сжиженный природный газ (СПГ), заказчиком выступила госкомпания «Газпром», а топливо доставили из Сингапура. Об этом рассказал представитель главы госкомпании Алексея Миллера Сергей Куприянов, сообщает РБК.

----------


## Nazar

> Россия впервые за последние 10 лет импортировала сжиженный природный газ (СПГ), заказчиком выступила госкомпания «Газпром», а топливо доставили из Сингапура. Об этом рассказал представитель главы госкомпании Алексея Миллера Сергей Куприянов, сообщает РБК.


А на самом деле, нам в Корее построили терминал плавающий и в рамках тестирования, заправили его сингапурским газом, за который естественно надо заплатить было. Сейчас этот терминал пошурует в Кеник и там опорожнится...
Но скулящей, рукопожатной попозиции, это сложно объяснить. Ждем начало вытья от Литвы, по поводу прекращения транзита ...

----------


## Red307

> Чё, не заканчивается, но покупаем. Для нужд ВВС закупки отдельной строкой идут. Даже вы в замешательстве, значит ЧКисты на правильном пути...
> Вот есчо: 
> 
> По заказу одного из ВУЗов министерства обороны Российской Федерации мы изготовили эти два макета. Один из макетов изображает планировку и размещение технологического оборудования группы газового обеспечения аэродрома. 
> 
> Россия впервые за последние 10 лет импортировала сжиженный природный газ (СПГ), заказчиком выступила госкомпания «Газпром», а топливо доставили из Сингапура. Об этом рассказал представитель главы госкомпании Алексея Миллера Сергей Куприянов, сообщает РБК.


Я не в замешательстве. Я просто спросил))

Кстати, эта тема с ВУЗами интересная. Сейчас все под санкциями, валютные операции запрещены. Теперь вот через ВУЗы начали контракты проводить.

----------


## Red307

> А на самом деле, нам в Корее построили терминал плавающий и в рамках тестирования, заправили его сингапурским газом, за который естественно надо заплатить было. Сейчас этот терминал пошурует в Кеник и там опорожнится...
> Но скулящей, рукопожатной попозиции, это сложно объяснить. Ждем начало вытья от Литвы, по поводу прекращения транзита ...


"Рукопожатные" это путинская бригада же. Ралдугин, Пригожин и прочие, кто к боджету присосался. Зачем они будут скулить?

----------


## Red307

> Я просто назвал вещи своими именами. И да, это исключительно мое мнение.


Можно назвать это "скулежем"?))

----------


## Nazar

> "Рукопожатные" это путинская бригада же. Ралдугин, Пригожин и прочие, кто к боджету присосался. Зачем они будут скулить?


Вы что-то опять путаете, но я давно привык что у вас какое-то особенное восприятие реальности.



> Рукопожатный (рукопожатый) — человек, которому в российской либеральной оппозиции готовы пожать руку. Соответственно, «нерукопожатный» — человек, которому либералы пожать руку не готовы. Понятие популяризовано блоггером Львом Щаранским, является одним из важнейших качеств демократического человека наравне с совестливостью и неполживостью.

----------


## Nazar

> Можно назвать это "скулежем"?))


Не припомню что-бы я на что-то жаловался. Но вы можете называть это как угодно, мне в принципе на ваше мнение плевать.. :Wink:

----------


## PECHKIN

> Помпео назвал провокацию с бомбардировщиками "дорогостоящей показухой"-"разбазариванием государственных средств"


Ну может быть, для налогоплательщиков это и кажется "дорогостоящей показухой", ну а для армии это всегда было боевой учебой...

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну может быть, для налогоплательщиков это и кажется "дорогостоящей показухой", ну а для армии это всегда было боевой учебой...


И это говорит человек из руководства страны обладающим просто гигантским военным бюджетом мультидержавного стандарта...  Просто обожающего "дорогостоящую показуху."Как там у них кстати  на содержание негров хватает?

----------


## Red307

У них там негров линчуют. И посмотрите на госдолг.

----------


## Avia M

"22 декабря 2018 года более 10 истребителей Су-27СМ и Су-30М2 истребительного полка 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО совершат перелет с аэродрома "Крымск" в Краснодарском крае на аэродром "Бельбек" в Республике Крым к своему месту постоянной дислокации"

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5922189...ce=warfiles.ru

----------


## Avia M

Российские и индийские летчики приступили к полетам на совместных учениях "Авиаиндра-2018".
Совместные индийско-российские летно-тактические учения "Авиаиндра-2018" проходят в Индии на авиабазе Джодхпур. В составе российской делегации прибыли около 20 летчиков истребительной, штурмовой, армейской и военно-транспортной авиации, а также специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы, группы руководства полетами, службы безопасности полетов и другие специалисты. В учениях, которые продлятся до 21 декабря, задействованы самолеты Су-30СМ, Ан-30, вертолеты Ми-8 различной модификации ВВС Индии.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5924753...medium=desktop

----------


## sovietjet

МОСКВА, 18 дек - РИА Новости. Воздушно-космические силы РФ в 2018 году получили на вооружение 126 самолетов и вертолетов, сообщил во вторник на коллегии министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
"В интересах Воздушно-космических сил в 2018 году поставлено 126 современных самолетов и вертолетов, 9 космических аппаратов, 120 единиц техники противовоздушной обороны. Доля современного вооружения в военно-воздушных силах достигла 64%, а в целом в ВКС доведена до планового показателя этого года – 74%", - сказал Шойгу.

https://ria.ru/20181218/1548196393.html


126, что это включает? Только новое или тоже модернизированное? Новые самолеты являются 12 Су-30СМ (для ВКС), 14 Су-34, 10 Су-35С, 14 Як-130, 1 Ил-76МД-90А, 3 Ан-148-100Е итого все 54. Остальное я думаю, вертолеты.

----------


## OKA

" Истребители японских Военно-воздушных сил самообороны в среду поднимались по тревоге для сопровождения российского разведывательного самолета Су-24, приблизившегося к морской границе Японии, сообщил Объединенный штаб сил самообороны Японии.
       Согласно сообщению, японские истребители были подняты в воздух, когда российский морской разведчик приблизился к юго-западной части острова Хоккайдо. Российский самолет пролетел около 500 км от острова Хоккайдо и вдоль западного побережья острова Хонсю, перед тем как лечь на обратный курс на базу.
       При этом в Объединенном штабе сил самообороны отметили, что российский самолет не нарушал границ воздушного пространства Японии. Он выполнял полет над международными водами Японского моря.
       8 ноября японские истребители также поднимались по тревоге для сопровождения российского патрульного противолодочного самолета Ил-38, приблизившегося к морской границе Японии. Тогда российский морской разведчик пролетел около 1,2 тыс. км с юга на север вдоль побережья острова Хонсю, перед тем как лечь на обратный курс на базу.
       19 сентября японские истребители вылетали на "перехват" и сопровождение истребителя Су-35 и морского разведчика Су-24, которые выполняли полет вблизи Японии. При этом отмечалось, что новейший российский многоцелевой истребитель Су-35 был впервые замечен у границ Японии. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498197

----------


## OKA

> Российские и индийские летчики приступили к полетам на совместных учениях "Авиаиндра-2018".
> Совместные индийско-российские летно-тактические учения "Авиаиндра-2018" проходят в Индии на авиабазе Джодхпур. В составе российской делегации прибыли около 20 летчиков истребительной, штурмовой, армейской и военно-транспортной авиации, а также специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы, группы руководства полетами, службы безопасности полетов и другие специалисты. В учениях, которые продлятся до 21 декабря, задействованы самолеты Су-30СМ, Ан-30, вертолеты Ми-8 различной модификации ВВС Индии.
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5924753...medium=desktop


Обзор :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1409456.html

----------


## Полешук

> 126, что это включает? Только новое или тоже модернизированное? Новые самолеты являются 12 Су-30СМ (для ВКС), 14 Су-34, 10 Су-35С, 14 Як-130, 1 Ил-76МД-90А, 3 Ан-148-100Е итого все 54. Остальное я думаю, вертолеты.


Вертолётов в этом году вроде совсем мало (хорошо если 20 суммарно), поэтому ИМХО 126 - это с модернизированными.

ЕМНИП в плане обновления авиатехники 2018-й самый слабый за пятилетку.

В 2019-м обещан небольшой рост - до 143...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

В Ульяновске проведут первый испытательный полёт новейшего авиатанкера ИЛ-78М-90А, произведённого ульяновским АО «Авиастар-СП». Об этом сообщает телеканал «Звезда». Испытания станут первыми полётом топливозаправщика с января прошлого года, когда состоялся опытный полёт.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...61335-631w.htm

----------


## Avia M

> Не понял! Это же не новоделы?! Из наличия, после капремонта?


ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 26 декабря. /ТАСС/. Три ударных вертолета Ми-24П "Крокодил" поступили по гособоронзаказу на вооружение бригады армейской авиации, дислоцированной в Свердловской области. 

https://tass.ru/ural-news/5953479

----------


## Fencer

День дальней авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2209190@egNews

----------


## Pilot

Еще одна партия Су-27СМ https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3473756.html

----------


## Avia M

> В Ульяновске проведут первый испытательный полёт новейшего авиатанкера ИЛ-78М-90А


Полетел.

Конвертируемый топливозаправщик Ил-78М-90А выполнил первый испытательный полет на аэродромном комплексе Ульяновск-Восточный

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5959189

----------


## Fencer

Курский авиаполк ЗВО завершил перевооружение на истребители Су-30СМ https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2209885@egNews

----------


## ZHeN



----------


## Полешук



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Летчики сформированной в декабре 2018 года бригады армейской авиации облетывают новые Ми-24П под Каменском-Уральским.

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

" Статистика полётов авиации ВКС России за декабрь 2018: приоритет Сирии, Армении и Египту "



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3187490.html

----------


## Avia M

Военно-воздушные силы ВКС России получат в 2019 году более 100 самолетов и вертолетов, доведя долю современного вооружения в ВВС до 65%.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5971618

----------


## OKA

" В 2019 году дальняя авиация пополнится четыремя стратегическими ракетоносцами Ту-95МС. Об этом заявил командующий дальней авиацией генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кобылаш.

По его словам, модернизация будет касаться установки на самолеты целого ряда новых элементов. К примеру, на них будет установлены принципиально новая авионика кабины экипажа.

    «Бортовые радиоэлектронные системы заменят на бортовой радиоэлектронный комплекс с интегрированной информационно-управляющей средой», - сказал Колыбаш.

В его состав войдут ряд новых перспективных систем: спутниковые навигационные системы, радиотехнические системы ближней навигации, бортовой комплекс обороны и комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы.

Все это, по словам командующего, позволит экипажу стратегического ракетоносца применять как существующие средства поражения, так и перспективные авиационные средства поражения увеличенного радиуса действия..."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...40743-aeqt.htm

----------


## OKA

" Молодые летчики армейской авиации российской авиабазы Эребуни в Армении в рамках занятий по боевой подготовке приступили к отработке задач в зимних метеоусловиях в горной местности.

Военнослужащие на практике выполняют взлеты и посадки на ограниченные заснеженные площадки, разведку местности, поиск и определение объектов условного противника с применением тепловизоров и приборов навигации.

Молодые офицеры в ходе самостоятельных полетов отрабатывают заходы на посадку по приборам, полеты над высокогорным полигоном Алагяз с обнаружением движущихся целей «противника» и посадку вертолетов в горах с одним выключенным двигателем.

В мероприятии принимают участие более 100 военнослужащих, задействовано около 50 единиц специальной и авиационной военной техники.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округa "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2211318@egNews


" Экипажи ударных вертолетов ЮВО в Ставропольском крае приступили к выполнению пилотирования в сложных метеоусловиях

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» авиаполка Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Ставропольском крае приступили к отработке элементов простого и сложного пилотирования в сложных метеорологических условиях в темное время суток.

Экипажи боевых вертолетов выполняют висение и развороты в воздухе, полеты в районе специализированного полигона, а также простой пилотаж в районе аэродрома базирования.

Также вертолетчики отработают огневую поддержку действий штурмовых отрядов, сопровождение колонн в труднодоступные участки лесного массива        и горной местности.

 Всего до конца текущего года экипажи вертолетов совершат около 4 тыс. полетов, около 30% из которых будут совершены в сложных метеоусловиях...

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2211275@egNews

----------


## OKA

" В Липецке в Государственном центре подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны РФ им. В.П. Чкалова состоялись первые в рамках зимнего периода обучения командирские полеты.

В них принимали участие командиры авиационных полков, эскадрилий, звеньев и других подразделений оперативно-тактической авиации.

Особое внимание было уделено проведению полетов в сложных метеоусловиях и над безориентирной местностью, а также выполнению посадок по приборам.

По итогам работы выработаны методики подготовки летного состава к наиболее сложным видам летной подготовки при освоении новых типов авиационной техники.

В полетах были задействованы самолёты оперативно-тактической: Су-30СМ, Су-35, Су-34, Су-24, МиГ-29, Су-25 – всего около десяти типов различной авиатехники.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2211547@egNews


" Министерство обороны РФ по поручению президента России привлечет военнослужащих инженерных и железнодорожных войск для ликвидации завалов в районе Бурейского водохранилища, образовавшихся в результате обрушения скального массива в декабре 2018 года.
       "Учитывая значительные объемы обрушения скального массива к ликвидации завалов будут привлечены подразделения инженерных и железнодорожных войск со специальной техникой, а также армейская и транспортная авиация", - говорится в сообщении МО РФ.
       По данным оборонного ведомства, в Хабаровский край для выполнения рекогносцировки в район Бурейского водохранилища вылетела оперативная группа Минобороны России и Восточного военного округа.
       "Военные инженеры на месте проведут оценку обстановки и определят необходимый состав сил и средств для проведения работ на месте обвала с учетом удаленности от населенных пунктов и транспортных коммуникаций и сложных погодных условий (низкие температуры) ", - отметили в Минобороны.
       "При наступлении весеннего половодья повышение уровня воды может повлечь подтопление отдельных населенных пунктов, железнодорожных и автомобильных коммуникаций, а также инженерных сооружений Байкало-Амурской магистрали", - подчеркнули в оборонном ведомстве. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499304

Про " скалу " :

https://ria.ru/20181224/1548589602.html

Ещё + видео :

https://twower.livejournal.com/2330545.html

----------


## алтын

МиГ-29 в Хотилово? Диктор прикалывается? :Confused:

----------


## алтын

ещё один видосик из Хотилово

----------


## OKA

" Более 75 тонн инженерного оборудования доставлено самолетом военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России Ан-124 «Руслан» в Хабаровский край. Об этом сообщил департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.

Специальное оборудование доставлено для проведения специалистами инженерных войск работ по ликвидации обвала скальных пород в районе Бурейского водохранилища Хабаровского края.
[У сверхскорострельной зенитной установки «Самум» появится арктическая версия]
У сверхскорострельной зенитной установки «Самум» появится арктическая версия

Всего было задействовано пять самолетов ВТА: четыре Ил-76 и один Ан-124 «Руслан», которые доставили более 175 тонн груза на аэродром в Хабаровский край. На место затора инженерное оборудование и специальные инженерные заряды будут доставлены вертолетами армейской авиации и автомобильным транспортом.

Одиннадцатого декабря 2018 года произошло обрушение скального массива в Бурейское водохранилище. При наступлении весеннего половодья повышение уровня воды может повлечь подтопление отдельных населенных пунктов, железнодорожных и автомобильных коммуникаций, а также инженерных сооружений Байкало-Амурской магистрали."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...41111-y8e3.htm

----------


## ZHeN

> МОСКВА, 18 янв — РИА Новости. На Дальнем Востоке пропал с радаров самолет Су-34, сообщил источник.
> "Летевший рядом второй борт видел два раскрывшихся купола парашютов после катапультирования", — добавил собеседник агентства.
> Обстоятельства инцидента выясняются. Официальным подтверждением Минобороны РИА Новости пока не располагает.


https://ria.ru/20190118/1549535620.html




> МОСКВА, 18 января. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34 столкнулись в воздухе в ходе полетов на Дальнем Востоке, сообщил в пятницу ТАСС источник в силовых структурах региона.
> 
> "Два Су-34 шли со стороны моря и столкнулись в воздухе. Экипаж одного самолета катапультировался. О судьбе обоих экипажей пока ничего неизвестно", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> Он отметил, что "ЧП произошло около часа назад".


https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6013596

*ONE RUSSIAN SU-34 MANAGED TO LAND AFTER MID-AIR COLLISION: INTERFAX

----------


## Polikarpoff

Сейчас пишут, что один борт дотянул до аэродрома на одном двигателе.

----------


## cemichael

> Сейчас пишут, что один борт дотянул до аэродрома на одном двигателе.


Давайте без "пишут".

Экипажи двух бомбардировщиков катапультировались, оба самолета совершали полет без боекомплекта, отмечает Минобороны.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Давайте без "пишут".
> 
> Экипажи двух бомбардировщиков катапультировались, оба самолета совершали полет без боекомплекта, отмечает Минобороны.


МОСКВА, 18 января. /ТАСС/. Один из столкнувшихся в воздухе на Дальнем Востоке самолетов Су-34 вернулся на базу, сообщил в пятницу ТАСС источник в силовых структурах региона.
"Один из столкнувшихся самолетов на одном двигатели сел на базу в Хурбе. Один пропал над морем. Информации об экипаже пока нет", - сказал собеседник агентства.
https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6013895

МОСКВА, 18 янв - РИА Новости. Летчик самолета Су-34, потерпевшего аварию на Дальнем Востоке, с обнаруженного спасательного плота поднят на борт, его состояние удовлетворительное, говорится в сообщении Департамента информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.
https://ria.ru/20190118/1549545589.html

----------


## stream

по звезде...второго нашли, удовлетворительное

----------


## Polikarpoff

> по звезде...второго нашли, удовлетворительное


"Вертолетчиками Восточного военного округа обнаружен второй пилот. С первого захода экипаж вертолета завис над индивидуальным спасательным плотом и летчик был поднят на борт вертолета. Состояние летчика удовлетворительное", - говорится в сообщении.

https://ria.ru/20190118/1549548573.html

----------


## Fencer

> МОСКВА, 18 янв - РИА Новости. Летчик самолета Су-34, потерпевшего аварию на Дальнем Востоке, с обнаруженного спасательного плота поднят на борт, его состояние удовлетворительное, говорится в сообщении Департамента информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.
> https://ria.ru/20190118/1549545589.html





> "Вертолетчиками Восточного военного округа обнаружен второй пилот. С первого захода экипаж вертолета завис над индивидуальным спасательным плотом и летчик был поднят на борт вертолета. Состояние летчика удовлетворительное", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190118/1549548573.html


Хорошо сработала ПСС...

----------


## OKA

> Хорошо сработала ПСС...


Был задействован Ту-142 :

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499829

"  Специальный самолёт с бригадой медиков отряда спецназначения Восточного военного округа направлен из Хабаровска на аэродром "Каменный Ручей" для оказания квалифицированной помощи спасенным летчикам с разбившихся бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщает в пятницу Минобороны РФ.
       "Самолёт оборудован специальными медицинскими модулями и всем необходимым медицинским оборудованием и материалами", - сказано в пресс-релизе.
       Мобильные медицинские модули предназначены для применения в составе самолётов и вертолётов с целью медицинской эвакуации пострадавших. Они дают возможность оказывать квалифицированную медпомощь как на аэродроме, так и во время полёта, говорится в сообщении.
       Отмечается, что "спасательная операция проходит в сложных метеорологических условиях, обусловленных сильным ветром и волнением в четыре балла"..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499844

----------


## Avia M

> "Один из столкнувшихся самолетов на одном двигатели сел на базу в Хурбе.


Теперь не так. Ищут...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Теперь не так. Ищут...


У соседей инфа, что сел поврежденны 35-й, а оба утенка бульк сделали, оба экипажа подобрали. А как на самомом деле... 
Будем надеяться на лучшее.

----------


## Fencer

> Теперь не так. Ищут...


МО России официально заявило...

----------


## Fencer

> У соседей инфа, что сел поврежденны 35-й, а оба утенка бульк сделали, оба экипажа подобрали. А как на самомом деле... 
> Будем надеяться на лучшее.


Где можно об этом прочитать?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Где можно об этом прочитать?


На паралае

----------


## Fencer

> На паралае


А ссылку можно здесь выложить?

----------


## Fencer

Вот тут https://aviaforum.ru/threads/stolkno...01-2019.46189/ обсуждается...

----------


## AMCXXL

Центральный военный округ получил новые самолёты АН-148

*Два самолёта Ан-148 поступили в распоряжение ЦВО. Базироваться они будут в Екатеринбурге.* 
Самолёты пришли на замену старым Ту-134.
С ревом двигателей самолет Ан-148 заходит на посадку. На аэродроме его встречают военные. Следом приземляется еще один самолет. Обе машины новейшей модификации 100Е, собранные на заводе в Воронеже. В распоряжение транспортного авиационного полка Центрального военного округа вместо отслуживших свое Ту-134 они поступили в рамках выполнения Гособоронзаказа. 
«Самолет отвечает всем современным требованиям. Будет выполнять задачи по перевозке руководящего состава ЦВО, 14 армии ВВС ПВО, доставки в районы предназначения согласно поставленных задач», – сообщил командир *32-го отдельного транспортного смешанного авиационного полка* ЦВО Андрей Канарский.

----------


## Fencer

> МОСКВА, 18 янв — РИА Новости. На Дальнем Востоке пропал с радаров самолет Су-34, сообщил источник.
> "Летевший рядом второй борт видел два раскрывшихся купола парашютов после катапультирования", — добавил собеседник агентства.
> Обстоятельства инцидента выясняются. Официальным подтверждением Минобороны РИА Новости пока не располагает.


Военная прокуратура начала проверку после столкновения двух Су-34 на Дальнем Востоке https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6016522

----------


## Fencer

> Военная прокуратура начала проверку после столкновения двух Су-34 на Дальнем Востоке https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6016522


Найдено тело еще одного летчика разбившегося Су-34 https://m.lenta.ru/news/2019/01/18/i_eshe/

----------


## Djoker

> Центральный военный округ получил новые самолёты АН-148
> 
> *Два самолёта Ан-148 поступили в распоряжение ЦВО. Базироваться они будут в Екатеринбурге.*


Фото:
В ЦВО поступили два новых Ан-148 | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## OKA

" В соединение Воздушно-космических сил, дислоцированное в Московской области, поступила партия новейших вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ специальной модификации.

Предварительно летный и инженерно-технический состав ВКС выполнил комплекс мероприятий по приему техники на заводе-изготовителе, проверив работу всех систем, узлов и механизмов на земле и в воздухе.

Экипажи и специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы соединения ВКС прошли переучивание на данный тип авиационной техники.

Вертолеты доставлены в пункт постоянной дислокации и в ближайшее время будут задействованы в плановых полетах.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2212843@egNews

----------


## OKA

Что-то молчат сми и М.О. про катастрофу...

----------


## stream

Выходные, куршавель...

----------


## алтын

> Что ж, дорога в арктические широты проторена. Лётчики Камчатской истребительной авиационной эскадрильи готовы к новым свершениям. И они, несомненно, состоятся, поскольку, во-первых, мы вернулись в Арктику всерьёз и надолго. Во-вторых, *в скором времени эскадрилья под командованием подполковника Кодерле получит глубоко модернизированные самолёты МиГ-31 БСМ,* обладающие более высокими техническими возможностями и боевым потенциалом. А это значит: камчатских «соколов» ждут новые испытания в Арктике, сложные и потому особенно интересные.


отрывок статьи "МиГи в небе Арктики" , газета "Красная Звезда" номер 5 от 18 января 2019 г. http://redstar.ru/wp-content/uploads...18-01-2019.pdf

----------


## Djoker

Японцы перехватили два Су-24МР с желтыми бортовыми номерами. Варфоломеевка?





http://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2...0190116_01.pdf

----------


## OKA

> Японцы перехватили два Су-24МР с желтыми бортовыми номерами. Варфоломеевка?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2...0190116_01.pdf


Давно ли ? )

----------


## AMCXXL

> Японцы перехватили два Су-24МР с желтыми бортовыми номерами. Варфоломеевка?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2...0190116_01.pdf


Да. №07 RF-95057 и №22 RF-95050 на базе Варфоломеевка (11 Армия ВВСиПВО)
Слухи о новой дивизии в Забайкалье.
Возможна передача (Джида ??), объяснил бы желтый борт

----------


## L39aero

Какая Джида?? Вы о чем ее уже лет этак 10 как нет. Скорее просто откапиталенные машины. Там целый ОРАП в свое время был, теперь САП. еще бы не наскребли их.

----------


## Djoker

> Давно ли ? )


16 января 2019 г.

----------


## алтын



----------


## Fencer

> МОСКВА, 18 января. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34 столкнулись в воздухе в ходе полетов на Дальнем Востоке, сообщил в пятницу ТАСС источник в силовых структурах региона.


Какие выводы необходимо сделать из гибели летчиков Су-34 https://vz.ru/society/2019/1/20/960181.html

----------


## cemichael

> Какая Джида?? Вы о чем ее уже лет этак 10 как нет.


Комендатура там стояла все это время. На период проведения Восток-2018 аэродром ввели в эксплуатацию, с массовым размещением там переброшенной авиатехники.
Затем аэродром закрыли, но он функционирует. 

Б)1808142300 Ц)ПОСТ
Е)АД ДЖИДА
1. ВВЕДЕН В ЭКСПЛУАТАЦИЮ АД ДЖИДА
УСТАНОВЛЕНЫ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ПО ПРИЕМУ АД:
ТУ-134, АН-12, АН-26, СУ-24, СУ-25, СУ-30, СУ-34, СУ-35,
ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ ВСЕХ ТИПОВ.)

------------------------------------------------

Б)1812250734 Ц)1903312359 РАС4
Е)АД ДЖИДА
АД ЗАКРЫТ.
ПРИЕМ/ВЫПУСК ВЕРТОЛЕТОВ БЕЗ ОГРАНИ4ЕНИЙ.
ПРИЕМ/ВЫПУСК САМОЛЕТОВ ПО ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНОМУ СОГЛАСОВАНИЮ ЗА ДВОЕ СУТОК.

----------


## cemichael

И еще про Джиду //оффтоп, но в развитие темы мечт и фантазий//




> УЛАН-УДЭ, 16 января. /ТАСС/. Формирование воинской части инженерных войск разместится в поселке Джида в Бурятии. Об этом сообщил на своей странице в Facebook в среду сенатор от Бурятии Вячеслав Наговицын.
> "В Джиде будет размещена воинская часть инженерных войск - более 500 человек, об этом сообщили в Министерстве обороны России в ответ на мое письмо. В Минобороны сообщили, что формирование воинской части инженерных войск Восточного военного округа планируется "в ближайшей перспективе". Это позволит частично трудоустроить местных жителей", - написал на своей странице в соцсети Наговицын.

----------


## Иваныч

_Высокопоставленный военный источник рассказал об обстоятельствах и причинах столкновения двух Су-34 над Японским морем. Как известно, в результате бомбардировщики разбились, двое членов экипажей погибли, один был спасен, и еще один разыскивается до сих пор.

В Telegram-канале «Взгляд человека в лампасах» сообщается, что эту версию обстоятельств трагедии обсуждает сейчас руководство ВВС РФ. 

Отмечается, что три самолета шли группой, друг за другом. Ведущим была дана команда на разворот, однако второй ведомый во время разворота не выдержал заданные параметры строя, отстал или отошел в сторону. 


«Ведомый совершил непростительную ошибку. Он попытался самостоятельно вернуться в строй, пристроиться вновь за ведущим на свое место. Причем сразу, все еще при выполнении маневра. Но в развороте не пристраиваются к ведущему даже асы — это сложнейшая, почти невыполнимая задача», – говорится в сообщении Telegram-канала. 

По данным источника, ведомый должен был дождаться завершения разворота, после чего запросить разрешения вернуться в строй, однако нарушил инструкции. 

«И пока он догонял ведущего – тот вышел из разворота. Ведомый не успел среагировать и врезался во впереди идущую машину. Посыпались осколки – и один из них попал в двигатель третьей машины, шедшей сзади. Именно она потом благополучно села, как сообщалось, «с отказавшим двигателем», – отмечается в сообщении. 

Причиной произошедшего называется тот факт, что «летчик был недоученным» и не умел правильно держаться в летном строю. 

Telegram-канал «Взгляд человека в лампасах», как принято считать, ведется высокопоставленными действующими и отставными российскими военными. 

Напомним, 18 января два бомбардировщика Су-34 столкнулись во время полетов над Татарским проливом в Хабаровском крае. Пилоты катапультировались. Одного члена экипажей спасли, его эвакуировали в Хабаровск, тела двух других были обнаружены в море, еще один разыскивается до сих пор. После катастрофы было возбуждено уголовное дело. 
_
Странная группа - тройка. Летать надо парами или звеном.

----------


## cemichael

Это все на какой-то бред похоже!
Полет тройкой...
Странно то, что т.н. "третья" машина села в 08.20 мск. и в зону с основной группой она не ходила! (вся группа без первых двух машин, вернулась на аэродром спустя два часа после вылетов)
Так же сообщалось что ведущий замкомэска, ведомый - комзвена. Какие недоученные пилоты?

----------


## PECHKIN

"Посыпались осколки – и один из них попал в двигатель третьей машины, шедшей сзади" - это тоже шедеврально, что уж тут обсуждать...

----------


## Red307

В Мурманской области разбился бомбардировщик Ту-22М3

Источник сообщил о крушении бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 при посадке в Мурманской области.
Официального подтверждения информации пока нет. Нет также данных о погибших или пострадавших. О катастрофе Ту-22М3 на военном аэродроме в Оленегорске сообщил ТАСС информированный источник.

https://www.ntv.ru/novosti/2141642/


Сверхзвуковой бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 потерпел крушение в Мурманской области. Инцидент произошел при заходе на посадку на авиабазе Оленья, есть погибшие. Об этом во вторник, 22 января, сообщает телеканал РЕН ТВ.

«Обнаружен пилот, ведутся поиски еще троих членов экипажа», — сообщают журналисты.

База находится на территории поселка Высокий, который административно подчинен городу Оленегорску.

Другие подробности произошедшего выясняются.

https://iz.ru/836721/2019-01-22/sver...anskoi-oblasti

Катастрофа произошла на аэродроме дальней авиации в Оленегорске около 13:40 по Москве, добавил собеседник ТАСС. Он сказал, что из четырех членов экипажа выжили только командир и штурман.
Обновление. В Минобороны подтвердили, что в результате катастрофы Ту-22М3 погибли два члена экипажа. Бомбардировщик летел без боекомплекта

https://meduza.io/news/2019/01/22/v-...rovschik-tu-22

----------


## Иваныч

> Это все на какой-то бред похоже!
> Полет тройкой...
> Странно то, что т.н. "третья" машина села в 08.20 мск. и в зону с основной группой она не ходила! (вся группа без первых двух машин, вернулась на аэродром спустя два часа после вылетов)
> Так же сообщалось что ведущий замкомэска, ведомый - комзвена. Какие недоученные пилоты?


Командир звена водит звено, возможно давно не летал ведомым.

Зам командира АЭ, ведущий второй пары, занимается инструкторской работой,
имеет большой налёт. В старые времена, по штату, ведомым у него был нач . штаба АЭ.

Почему ведомым у замкомэски оказался ком.звена, в принципе возможно, если так определено боевым расчётом,
а возможно они были не слётаны. 
В Сирии тоже наблюдались вылеты на боевые задания в странных боевых порядках.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Вы тоже далеки от сегодняшней ситуации,но в целом согласен.

----------


## Fencer

> Два истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34 столкнулись в воздухе в ходе полетов на Дальнем Востоке


22 января с ними простились в Хурбе...

----------


## Pilot

Перехват Шведа   :Confused:   Три разных самолета в одном ролике

----------


## Fencer

> МОСКВА, 18 января. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34 столкнулись в воздухе в ходе полетов на Дальнем Востоке, сообщил в пятницу ТАСС источник в силовых структурах региона.


Источник: спасенный штурман Су-34 рассказал о моменте столкновения самолетов https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/60394...medium=desktop

----------


## PECHKIN

> Источник: спасенный штурман Су-34 рассказал о моменте столкновения самолетов


Если в двух словах, то ведомый въехал кабиной в движки ведущего...

----------


## Homo sapiens

Читаю не только отечественные, но и иностранные форумы. Вот состав Авиации Отечества по мнению испанцев.
Косяки присутствуют, но...Это единственный известный мне источник, где в одном месте собрана вся доступная информация об авиапарке МО РФ

Авиация России по мнению испанского форума.zip

----------


## sovietjet

> Читаю не только отечественные, но и иностранные форумы. Вот состав Авиации Отечества по мнению испанцев.
> Косяки присутствуют, но...Это единственный известный мне источник, где в одном месте собрана вся доступная информация об авиапарке МО РФ
> 
> Авиация России по мнению испанского форума.zip


Может быть, это уважаемий AMCXXL  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## Djoker

> *"Вертолеты России" передали военным четыре новых Ми-35М и два "Ночных охотника"*
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 января. /ТАСС/. Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в госкорпорацию "Ростех") передал авиационным частям Южного военного округа (ЮВО) партию вертолетов Ми-28УБ "Ночной охотник" и Ми-35М производства завода "Роствертол". Об этом сообщили в субботу в пресс-службе холдинга.
> 
> "На предприятии завершена процедура приема-передачи представителям Минобороны РФ четырех транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-35М и двух учебно-боевых Ми-28УБ. "Ночные охотники" уже убыли к месту постоянной дислокации - в одну из частей ЮВО", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Кроме того, в рамках заключенных ранее госконтрактов в этом году "Роствертол" планирует поставить Министерству обороны России всю линейку производимой продукции: вертолеты Ми-26, Ми-35М, Ми-28Н, Ми-28УБ, а также новейшие модернизированные ударные вертолеты Ми-28НМ, уточнили в холдинге.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6044477

----------


## Avia M

> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6044477


Плюс к этим? https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2213449@egNews

----------


## Иваныч

[QUOTE=OKA;170573]В соотв. ветке ранее был размещён этот ролик :

Странно, почему не "скозлил", а разломился!?
Стойки же выдержали.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## cobra_73

Немного о шпиономании буйно расцветающей ныне!!!
https://warhead.su/2019/01/08/oruzhi...m_term=desktop
СССР распался сам. Его никто не стал защищать. Если никто не знал, что хорошего есть в СССР, — то зачем его защищать?

----------


## OKA

> Немного о шпиономании буйно расцветающей ныне!!!
> https://warhead.su/2019/01/08/oruzhi...m_term=desktop
> СССР распался сам. Его никто не стал защищать. Если никто не знал, что хорошего есть в СССР, — то зачем его защищать?


Тема для "курилки".

----------


## OKA

" Более 20 экипажей оперативно-тактической авиации Западного военного округа примут участие в учении на авиабазе Бесовец в Карелии, сообщили во вторник журналистам в пресс-службе округа.
       "Впервые учебно-боевые задачи в составе вновь образованной эскадрильи выполнят многофункциональные истребители Су-35С. В ходе первого этапа учения экипажи боевых самолетов будут приведены в высшую степень боевой готовности, личный состав авиационного полка будет поднят по тревоге в воздух для вывода авиатехники из-под удара высокоточного оружия условного противника", - говорится в сообщении.
       По данным пресс-службы, на втором этапе учения летчики перелетят на оперативные аэродромы, выполнят дозаправку топливом на земле и в воздухе, отработают вопросы посадки на зараженные участки аэродрома и очистки от РХБ заражения. "Также летчикам новейших истребителей предстоит провести воздушные бои с истребителями Су-30СМ Курской авиабазы, которые выполнят роль противника", - отметили в пресс-службе.
       Учение продлится в течение четырех дней. В нем принимает участие свыше 50 командиров авиационных полков, эскадрилий, более 500 военнослужащих инженерно-
       технического, летного состава, свыше 40 единиц вооружения, военной и авиационной техники. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500608

----------


## Djoker

*Первый серийный модернизированный стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-160М должен поступить в войска в 2021 году*
Фото:
https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery

*Прибытие в Республику Татарстан Министра обороны Российской Федерации, генерала армии Сергея Кужугетовича Шойгу. Встречает и работает по программе пребывания Президент Республики Татарстан Р.Н. Минниханов.*
Фоторепортаж
Видеорепортаж

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## Avia M

Авиационная эскадрилья, входящая в состав транспортного полка Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), будет сформирована до 1 марта на аэродроме в Кызыле (Республика Тыва).
"В состав эскадрильи в Туве войдут вертолеты Ми-8 АМТШ-В "Терминатор", транспортные самолеты Ан-26. 

https://tass.ru/sibir-news/6078274

----------


## ZHeN

интересно, увидим ли когда-нибудь в войсках АМТШ с Атакой и ОЭПСом ?

----------


## AC

Липецк начал подготовку к "Авиадартсу" (фоторепортаж):
Фотогалерея

----------


## Fencer

Восемь новых транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-8 прибыли в Челябинскую область https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2216018@egNews

----------


## OKA

" В Хабаровском крае состоялось летно-тактическое учение с экипажами самых больших в мире, серийно выпускаемых, военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-26, транспортно-штурмовых Ми-8АМТШ, ударных винтокрылых машин Ка-52 «Аллигатор».

В ходе ЛТУ вертолеты соединения армейской авиации Восточного военного округа совершили групповую передислокацию на запасной аэродром, отработали ведение разведки местности, преодоление зоны ПВО «противника», выполняя полеты на минимальных высотах. По легенде учения, основной аэродром подвергся авиаудару условного противника.

Работа инженерно-технического состава по подготовке вертолетов к вылету осложнялась сильными морозами, пришедшими в Хабаровский край на текущей неделе. Тем не менее, за короткое время в воздух был поднят практически весь авиапарк соединения.

Помимо основной темы учения экипажи Ми-8АМТШ при сопровождении ударных вертолетов Ка-52 выполнили летно-тактические задания по доставке разведывательной группы в тыл условного противника. Высадка группы в указанном районе выполнена по штурмовому под прикрытием «Аллигаторов».

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа "

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2216436@egNews

----------


## cobra_73

Кстати Джентльмены а что гласит официоз по части восстановления аэродрома Соколовка/Чугуевка, а то сення я там наблюдаю на Гуглмэпс штук 13 Су-27 и 10 МиГ-31. Ровненько так аккуратненько стоят. Вообще у нас и дальше ИАПы смешанные будут? Слух же был что в Чугуевке будет полк на МиГ-31?

----------


## Avia M

> а то сення я там наблюдаю на Гуглмэпс штук 13 Су-27 и 10 МиГ-31.


То угловские, на время ремонта у себя...

----------


## AC

> Кстати Джентльмены а что гласит официоз по части восстановления аэродрома Соколовка/Чугуевка, а то сення я там наблюдаю на Гуглмэпс штук 13 Су-27 и 10 МиГ-31. Ровненько так аккуратненько стоят...


Google Earth даёт дату съемки там -- 6.5.2016 г.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Как-то незаметно пролетела новость о продолжении испытаний с уже покрашенным А-100.

*Стартовала программа предварительных летных испытаний А-100*
8 февраля состоялся первый полет многофункционального авиационного комплекса радиолокационного дозора и наведения (МАК РЛДН) А-100 в рамках программы предварительных летных испытаний. 
В ходе полета были проверены пилотажно-навигационные характеристики базового самолета, работа системы автоматического управления, оценены характеристики аэроупругой устойчивости планера, а также отработаны алгоритмы связи между летным экипажем и наземным пунктом управления. 
К началу реализации программы предварительных летных испытаний произведена окраска фюзеляжа самолета в цвета военно-воздушных сил РФ. 
http://www.ruselectronics.ru/news/?id=3217l

----------


## Avia M

> Как-то незаметно пролетела новость о продолжении испытаний с уже покрашенным А-100.


От чего ж, заметно. 
В свете "обвинений" в излишнем кол-ве новостей (и в целом инф.) на форуме, решил не цитировать... :Confused:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Да ну, плевать на такие обвинения. Если новость качественная, есть хорошая иллюстрация -- надо постить, невзирая ни на что.
Текст поправил, нашёл первоисточник, он поинтереснее РИАНа.

----------


## LansE293

> Примерно с июля 2017 года в новостном разделе «Военного обозрения» и других аналитических ресурсов рунета неоднократно появлялась информация о разработке на базе *Су-30СМ* модернизированного многофункционального истребителя *Су-30СМ1*, обладающего целым рядом опций, обеспечивающих значительное увеличение эффективности при работе в режиме «воздух-поверхность». К примеру, 18 июля 2017 года, интернет-издание «Известия» со ссылкой на корпорацию «Иркут», оборонное ведомство и военного эксперта Антона Лаврова сообщило об интеграции в боекомплект Су-30СМ1 новых высокоточных боеприпасов, среди которых можно отметить корректируемые авиабомбы КАБ-250 и малозаметные тактические ракеты большой дальности Х-59МК2, предназначенные для поражения стационарных наземных объектов на удалении 300—500 км в условиях прикрытия мощной эшелонированной ПВО противника.
> 
> Между тем было бы крайне ошибочно называть обыкновенную адаптацию программно-аппаратной составляющей комплекса управления вооружением (КУВ) Су-30СМ к использованию высокоточного оружия «глубокой модернизацией», ведь практически все тактические истребители 4-го и переходного поколений ВВС и ВМС США, а также ОВВС НАТО, использующие мультиплексный канал информационного обмена MIL-STD-1760 (включая истребитель-бомбардировщик «Tornado GR.4», палубные истребители F/A-18E/F «Super Hornet», а также многоцелевые истребители F-16C большинства «блоков») на протяжении уже более чем двух с половиной десятилетий обладают возможностью применения богатейшей номенклатуры высокоточного оружия (от УАБ до ПРЛР и многоцелевых ракет класса «воздух-земля»).
> 
> Другое дело — обновление бортового радиолокационного комплекса и силовой установки Су-30СМ, которое позволит добиться, во-первых, значительного увеличения боевого потенциала в выполнении перехвата, завоевания господства в воздухе и ДРЛО, во-вторых, улучшения маневренных возможностей в ближнем воздушном бою благодаря увеличению тяговооружённости и удельной тяги по миделю. Так, в ходе вышеупомянутого визита главы оборонного ведомства РФ Сергея Шойгу в ИАЗ начальник монтажно-испытательного производства А. Балчугов отметил, что одной из целей модернизации истребителя является значительного увеличение дальности обнаружения и идентификации воздушных целей. Логично, что добиться подобного результата за счёт использования в составе БРЭО самолёта даже усовершенствованного ПФАР-радара Н011М «Барс-Р» вряд ли получится, поскольку штатный передатчик на основе лампы бегущей волны, а также запитываемая им через фазовращатели группа приёмопередающих модулей изначально рассчитаны пиковую мощность излучения в 4,5 кВт и среднюю мощность не более 1,5 кВт; подача же большего напряжения и тока на блок генерирования модулирующего сигнала ЛБВ чревата выходом из строя РЛС. Единственным выходом из данной ситуации остаётся интеграция в БРЭО Су-30СМ1 новой РЛС.
> 
> Хорошо известно, что ещё в начале 2007 года начались натурные испытания прототипа бортовой РЛС Н035 «Ирбис-Э» (Ш135), размещённого на борту опытного Су-30МК2; также известно, что диаметр полотна пассивной ФАР «Ирбиса» составляет всего 900 мм, в то время как антенна системы Кассегрена радара Н001ВЭ (используется на Су-30МКК/МК2) имеет диаметр порядка 1020 мм. Следовательно, геометрические особенности интеграции «Ирбиса-Э» под радиопрозрачный обтекатель Су-30СМ абсолютно не являются какой-либо архисложной задачей. Тем не менее, учитывая в 4,5 раза большую пиковую мощность (20 кВт) и в 2 раза большую мощность излучения в момент «захвата» цели (2 кВт) «Ирбиса», автоматически возникает необходимость в установке на Су-30СМ1 более мощных форсажных турбореактивных двухконтурных двигателей АЛ-41Ф1С («Изделие-117С») и вспомогательной силовой установки, установленных на Су-35С.
> 
> Подобный «пакет опций» позволит новым Су-30СМ1 и обновлённым до данной версии Су-30СМ обнаруживать цели с ЭПР около 0,2 кв. м (многоцелевой истребитель 5-го поколения F-35A) на удалении 190—200 км, в то время как Н011М «Барс» мог запеленговать подобный объект на расстоянии не более 120 км. Следовательно, с учётом наличия в составе экипажа Су-30СМ оператора систем, который может сосредоточиться исключительно на задачах поиска ВЦ, данная машина превращается в ещё более эффективный комплекс завоевания господства в воздухе, нежели Су-35С. Что ещё более важно, отныне F-35A «Lightning II» могут быть обнаружены операторами двухместных «сушек» за несколько десятков километров до рубежей, с которых «Лайтнинги» могут начать применение ракет воздушного боя AIM-120D AMRAAM. Таким образом, при условии «разморозки» и успешного доведения до уровня начальной боевой готовности проекта перспективной дальнобойной ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» с ракетно-прямоточным двигателем РВВ-АЕ-ПД, Су-30СМ и Су-35С смогут уверенно дать фору семейству F-35 в дальнем воздушном бою. Проблема лишь в том, что проект РВВ-АЕ-ПД («Изделие 180-ПД») по-прежнему заморожен, и наши пилоты вынуждены делать ставки на старые добрые Р-27ЭР и современные РВВ-СД, дальность действия которых сравнима лишь с далеко не самыми «свежими» штатовскими AIM-120C-5 (105 км при работе в переднюю полусферу на высотах более 11 км) и AIM-120C-7 (120 км при аналогичных высотных показателях).


https://topwar.ru/153668-su-30sm1-go...aviazavod.html

----------


## Fencer

> *Стартовала программа предварительных летных испытаний А-100*


Новейший многофункциональный авиакомплекс радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-100 совершил свой первый полет в рамках стартовавшей программы предварительных летных испытаний 

Многофункциональный авиационный комплекс А-100 на базе Ил-76МД-90А разработан в связи с появлением новых классов целей и созданием истребительной авиации нового поколения. Его возможности значительно превосходят как отечественные, так и зарубежные аналоги, в том числе самолет ДРЛО Е-3 ВВС США. 

Он оснащен цифровым навигационным комплексом и цифровой системой управления со «стеклянной» кабиной пилотов, а также новым двухдиапазонным локатором с фазированной антенной решеткой. Самолет имеет повышенную боевую устойчивость в условиях радиоэлектронного и огневого противодействия и позволит оперативно наращивать радиолокационное поле на заданном операционном направлении.  https://vk.com/mil?z=photo-133441491...41491_00%2Frev

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Внимательные коллеги обратили внимание на зафотошопленные антенны цифровых каналов комплекса связи с воздушными и наземными объектами и КП, коими А-100 утыкан изряднее многих. Непонятен, правда, смысл — на фото с первого полёта все эти антенны прекрасно видны.

----------


## AMCXXL

http://www.interfax-russia.ru/Moscow...asp?id=1005966




> 13 февраля. Interfax-Russia.ru - *Авиаполк Северного флота получил два модернизированных истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31*, сообщили в пресс-службе СФ.
> 
> "Два истребителя Миг-31 пополнили состав эскадрильи отдельного смешанного авиаполка объединения ВВС и ПВО Северного флота после модернизации", - заявил сотрудник пресс-службы.
> 
> *Всего в зимнем периоде обучения 2018-2019 годов полк получил восемь подобных машин*, которые уже задействованы в плановой боевой подготовке летного состава", - отметили в пресс-службе Северного флота.

----------


## OKA

" Летчики штурмовой и армейской авиации ВВО провели совместную практическую тренировку по выживанию в тайге

В соответствии с планом боевой подготовки летчики штурмовой и армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированные в Приморском крае, провели совместную комплексную тренировку по выживанию экипажа в тайге и организации эвакуации летчиков.

Тренировка состояла из двух практических частей. В ходе первой части летчики штурмовой авиации тренировались освобождаться от парашютной системы после приземления в тайге, оказывать первую медицинскую помощь пострадавшим, а также строить укрытие с использованием парашюта. Летчики совершенствовали навыки подачи сигналов бедствия с помощью специальных средств. Опытный инструктор провел занятие по разведению огня и обеззараживанию воды при помощи индивидуальных аптечек.

Во второй половине учения к отработке задач был привлечен вертолет Ми-8АМТШ. Специалисты поисково-спасательного отряда сбросили с борта вертолёта манекен с автоматическим парашютом, после чего осуществили поиск «пострадавшего», спуск к нему спасателя и эвакуацию условно раненного летчика с использованием лебедки.

В тренировке участвовало порядка 10 экипажей штурмовиков Су-25СМ и 3 группы специалистов из состава поисково-спасательного отряда.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2219190@egNews

----------


## OKA

" В Ставропольском крае на военном полигоне Николо-Александровский экипажи армейской авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО) отработали скрытную переброску тактического воздушного десанта в глубокий тыл условного противника.

По поступившей вводной вертолетчики были приведены в высшие степени боевой готовности и совершили перелет на запасной оперативный аэродром.

На полигоне вертолетчики отработали скрытную переброску и высадку воздушного десанта, а также выполнили задачи огневой поддержки действий штурмовых отрядов по сопровождению колонн военной техники, доставке боеприпасов и различных грузов военного назначения.

На следующем этапе учения экипажам предстояло высадить разведывательные группы в район ведения условных боевых действий, оказать им огневую поддержку и эвакуировать с места выполнения поставленных задач, а также уничтожить воздушный десант условного противника.

Основными целями учения являлось совершенствование летной подготовки экипажей вертолетов, способов боевого применения армейской авиации при высадке воздушного десанта, а также взаимодействия командиров мотострелковых подразделений и экипажей армейской авиации.

Ряд эпизодов учения выполнялся ночью.

В учении задействовано около 10 экипажей транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» и ударных вертолетов Ми-35М.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2219380@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *В 2019 году Минобороны России получило на вооружение тринадцать боевых вертолетов*
> 
> С начала 2019 года Вооруженные Силы России уже получили 13 новых боевых вертолетов, которые переданы предприятиями промышленности в эксплуатацию. В частности, в ВКС поступили на вооружение 2 транспортно-боевых вертолета Ми-35М, 2 учебно-боевых Ми-28УБ, а также 3 вертолета Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», 4 Ми-35 М и два Ми-28 УБ были получены ранее.


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2219427@egNews

----------


## Fencer

СМИ сообщили о массовом уходе лётчиков из ВКС РФ https://topwar.ru/154714-smi-soobsch...iz-vks-rf.html

----------


## Avia M

> СМИ сообщили о массовом уходе лётчиков из ВКС РФ


Источники "подозрительные". 
На гражданке проблемы, подъёма и мест для массового прихода не наблюдается... Картина видится такая.

----------


## GThomson

> Источники "подозрительные". 
> На гражданке проблемы, подъёма и мест для массового прихода не наблюдается... Картина видится такая.


с дружественного форума:
"...один мой знакомый ..сказал...з@бали ...ком подготовкой(военная полиция уму-разуму учит, учителя разные с верхних штабоФ и проч.)),,,куча памяток на все случаи жизни( от ударов током, при работе с оргтехникой, режимные, при переходе улицы,...и проч)уже тяжело носить с собой..., сейчас пришли указивки, на запрещение пользования личным транспортом( пока во время службы), проЭкт ..в выходные написание рапорта на выезд с указанием куда - зачем..и проч. долбо@бизм..."

----------


## OKA

" Первое авиационное подразделение, вооруженное вертолетами Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" и самолетами Ан-26, сформировали в Туве, сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.
       "Эскадрилья будет обеспечивать безопасность в зоне ответственности, боевую подготовку мотострелковой бригады, которая дислоцирована в Туве, поисково-спасательные мероприятия при запуске и посадке космических аппаратов, а также выполнять задачи по ликвидации ЧС", - цитирует пресс-служба командующего войсками 14 армии ВВС и ПВО Александра Татаренко.
       Смешанная авиационная эскадрилья, которая структурно входит в состав отдельного транспортного смешанного авиационного полка ЦВО, - это первое авиационное подразделение в Туве. На вооружение эскадрильи находятся вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ "Терминатор" и самолеты Ан-26.
       Как сообщалось, транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ-В "Терминатор" и транспортные самолеты Ан-26 перебазированы из Екатеринбурга и Новосибирска на аэродром Кызыл для комплектования смешанной авиационной эскадрильи ЦВО в среду, 27 февраля. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503071

----------


## Serjio

> с дружественного форума:
> "...один мой знакомый ..сказал...з@бали ...ком подготовкой(военная полиция уму-разуму учит, учителя разные с верхних штабоФ и проч.)),,,куча памяток на все случаи жизни( от ударов током, при работе с оргтехникой, режимные, при переходе улицы,...и проч)уже тяжело носить с собой..., сейчас пришли указивки, на запрещение пользования личным транспортом( пока во время службы), проЭкт ..в выходные написание рапорта на выезд с указанием куда - зачем..и проч. долбо@бизм..."


Есть такие настроения, к сожалению... Один мой коллега недавно, после строевого смотра личных автомобилей (вдумайтесь), спросил, скоро ли будет строевой смотр с детьми...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Просто те кто не в войсах,не знают до какого маразма мы дошли...

----------


## AMCXXL

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3550578.html



> 2019 В Восточном военном округе главные усилия направлены на выполнение 56 организационных мероприятий, *основными из которых являются формирование управления смешанной авиационной дивизии*, зенитной ракетной бригады (эффективность ПВО на Амуро-Сахалинском направлении повысится на 15%), инженерно-сапёрного полка, берегового ракетного дивизиона «Бастион».

----------


## Fencer

> после строевого смотра личных автомобилей


В Хурбе периодически проводятся осмотры личных автомобилей на предмет укомплектованности медаптечками,огнетушителя

----------


## Red307

> В Хурбе периодически проводятся осмотры личных автомобилей на предмет укомплектованности медаптечками,огнетушителя





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter

----------


## cobra_73

> В Хурбе периодически проводятся осмотры личных автомобилей на предмет укомплектованности медаптечками,огнетушителя





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter

----------


## KAV

> - А вы знаете не такая уж и плохая идея. С нашим разгильдяйством....


Идея может и не плохая, а правовая ее основа какова?

----------


## cobra_73

> Идея может и не плохая, а правовая ее основа какова?


С этим то как раз хуже. НО это еще цветочки. У нас в управлении было веселее - специально выделенный товарищ регулярно ближе к квартальной премии приезжал  в ГИБДД и сверял списки наложеных штрафов за нарушение ПДД с личным составом управления, после чего к сумме штрафов, добавлялась нехилая такая сумма.. Эдак 50% квартальной премии..

Чисто имхо - военнослужащие должны требовать доскональной формализации системы наказаний в войсках дабы исключить элемент командирского произвола. Но военнослужащим депутатам это конечно не досуг.
Еще одно слабое место здесь премиальные командиру части, за экономию фонда зароботной платы. Та еще кормушка для отдельных пид...сов...
Это тоже должно быть ликвидировано. Я понимаю если командира премируют за успехи в боевой подготовке. Но это!!!

----------


## Avia M

> Эдак 50% квартальной премии..


А остаток в 50, куды? Смысл аферы в чём?

----------


## cobra_73

> А остаток в 50, куды? Смысл аферы в чём?



Вы не поняли суть?
Человек оштрафован ГИБДД допустим на 300 руб., после чего приказом начальника управления оный субъект "За нарушение воинской дисциплины" лишался 50% квартальной премии.

----------


## Avia M

> Вы не поняли суть?


Прекрасно понял!
Посему и спросил. С какой целью начальник лишает? В чём и для кого выгода (лишать)? "Сэкономленные" премиальные в каких карманах оседают?

----------


## KAV

> Вы не поняли суть?
> Человек оштрафован ГИБДД допустим на 300 руб., после чего приказом начальника управления оный субъект "За нарушение воинской дисциплины" лишался 50% квартальной премии.


И никто ни разу не пробовал обжаловать решение в суде?
Или в нонешней армии это весьма чревато последствиями?

----------


## cobra_73

> Прекрасно понял!
> Посему и спросил. С какой целью начальник лишает? В чём и для кого выгода (лишать)? "Сэкономленные" премиальные в каких карманах оседают?


Так очевидно же - премия за экономию фонда заработной платы капает.....

----------


## cobra_73

> И никто ни разу не пробовал обжаловать решение в суде?
> Или в нонешней армии это весьма чревато последствиями?


Кстати поинтересуюсь на днях...

----------


## Fencer

> У нас в управлении было веселее - специально выделенный товарищ регулярно ближе к квартальной премии приезжал  в ГИБДД и сверял списки наложеных штрафов за нарушение ПДД с личным составом управления, после чего к сумме штрафов, добавлялась нехилая такая сумма.. Эдак 50% квартальной премии...


Аналогичное есть в Хурбе...

----------


## Red307

> И никто ни разу не пробовал обжаловать решение в суде?
> Или в нонешней армии это весьма чревато последствиями?


А в какие времена в "нашей"  армии подчинённые судились с начальством?

Очевидно, армия - срез общества.

----------


## AMCXXL

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3553729.html



> Смешанная авиационная эскадрилья в Туве
> «Мы с вами сформировали новую авиационную эскадрилью, которая будет базироваться в Кызыле. Она будет обеспечивать безопасность в зоне ответственности, боевую подготовку мотострелковой бригады, которая дислоцирована в Туве, поисково-спасательные мероприятия при запуске и посадке космических аппаратов, а также выполнять задачи по ликвидации чрезвычайных ситуаций», — сказал на торжественном построении командующий 14-й армии ВВС и ПВО Александр Татаренко.
> Ранее летный и инженерный составы, три самолета Ан-26 и четыре вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-В были перебазированы из Екатеринбурга и Новосибирска в Кызыл.


Тува24 | Порт приписки — Кызыл



> — *Эскадрилья сформирована как из подразделений 32-го отдельного транспортного смешанного авиационного полка*, так и из других частей и подразделений 14 армии войск ВВС и ПВО, — пояснил газете полковник Андрей Канарский, командир отдельного смешанного транспортного авиационного полка, базирующегося в Екатеринбурге.
> 
> На вооружении нового формирования стоят самолеты Ан-26 и вертолеты Ми-8 АМТШ-В. Основные задачи эскадрильи — подготовка молодого летного состава, повышение уровня мастерства, подготовка к полетами в условиях горной местности с посадкой на высокогорные площадки, поисково-спасательное обеспечение запуска и посадки космических кораблей, перевозка личного состава, а также обеспечение боевой подготовки 55-й горной бригады.


Ми-8АМТШ-В  *Nº418, 419, 422, 423* перевод из смешанной авиационной эскадрильи Новосибирска 
Ан-26  *Nº02*  RF-36026  перевод из арктический поисково-спасательный отряд  Братска 
Также Ан-26  *Nº20* и  *Nº27* из Кольцово

----------


## KAV

> А в какие времена в "нашей"  армии подчинённые судились с начальством?
> 
> Очевидно, армия - срез общества.


А в нашем обществе разве никто не судится с начальством? Тогда почему бы и в армии не попробовать, раз она срез общества.
Кстати про пару случаев слышал как ребята из Сиверской, еще до сердюковского разгона 67 полка, судились с МО "за жилье".

----------


## Red307

> А в нашем обществе разве никто не судится с начальством? Тогда почему бы и в армии не попробовать, раз она срез общества.
> Кстати про пару случаев слышал как ребята из Сиверской, еще до сердюковского разгона 67 полка, судились с МО "за жилье".


Один из тысячи может и судится. Так же и в армии. Кто-то, где-то, когда-то.

----------


## cobra_73

> А в какие времена в "нашей"  армии подчинённые судились с начальством?
> 
> Очевидно, армия - срез общества.


Вообще-то судились и не раз по другим правда вопросам... 35 военный суд Петропавловска не простаивал...

----------


## Red307

> Вообще-то судились и не раз по другим правда вопросам... 35 военный суд Петропавловска не простаивал...


А потом "От полетов отстранить! Сто грамм не давать! Назначить дежурным... вечным дежурным по аэродрому!"

----------


## Nazar

> Один из тысячи может и судится. Так же и в армии. Кто-то, где-то, когда-то.


По бытовым вопросам регулярно, в том числе и однокашники судились и знакомые. И никого ни с летной работы не списывали, ни с кораблей...
Это-же не сулимы, которые о "вымогательстве" в суды жаловались..

----------


## Red307

> По бытовым вопросам регулярно, в том числе и однокашники судились и знакомые. И никого ни с летной работы не списывали, ни с кораблей...
> Это-же не сулимы, которые о "вымогательстве" в суды жаловались..


Выше были примеры. Люди терпят

----------


## cobra_73

> А потом "От полетов отстранить! Сто грамм не давать! Назначить дежурным... вечным дежурным по аэродрому!"



Вы знаете это все не так уже и легко и просто...

----------


## KAV

> Один из тысячи может и судится. Так же и в армии. Кто-то, где-то, когда-то.


Суды, например, родного Питера просто завалены заявлениями. Так, что судятся...и совсем немало. И не только по бытовым вопросам.
Вот, кстати, пример. В начале прошлого года суд восстановил в должности двух руководителей подразделений питерского Управления уголовного розыска, до этого уволенных из органов "по статье". И ведь пришлось выполнить решение суда и освободить для них их бывшие должности, убрав уже  назначенных на них сотрудников. Правда история на сегодняшний день пока закончилась не совсем в пользу судившихся....в конце 2018 года "большой босс" "замутил" оргштатные мероприятия, упразднив два этих подразделения. Соответственно восстановленные по решению суда "руками разводители" встали перед дилемой - увольняться самим по своему желанию или искать другие должности, оставаясь на службе но уже явно не в этом Управлении.

----------


## Red307

> Суды, например, родного Питера просто завалены заявлениями. Так, что судятся...и совсем немало.


Очень напоминает недавние слова Медведева: "Экономика в стране растет, а народ почему-то этого не замечает"))

----------


## OKA

> Вообще-то судились и не раз по другим правда вопросам....


Часто подобное здесь обсуждается :

https://twower.livejournal.com/

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи бомбардировочной авиации ВВО выполнили пуски ракет по наземным целям в Хабаровском крае https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2219488@egNews

----------


## cobra_73

Джентьмены такой вопрос. Может кто в курсе? На сайте КНАПО сказано что под Су-35 подвешивается 2 ПТБ-2000.  Это мрии или реальность? Кто в курсе? А фотографии Су-35 с ПТБ в природе есть?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Джентьмены такой вопрос. Может кто в курсе? На сайте КНАПО сказано что под Су-35 подвешивается 2 ПТБ-2000.


На сарае еще и не такое написано, а там дрова лежат)
из всех Т-10 ПТБ только на Су-34.

----------


## cobra_73

> На сарае еще и не такое написано, а там дрова лежат)
> из всех Т-10 ПТБ только на Су-34.


Понятно. Значит гон.

----------


## Avia M

Летчики авиационной группы высшего пилотажа «Русские витязи» на самолетах Су-30СМ перехватили воздушные цели в ходе летно-тактического учения.
Полеты проходили в сложных погодных условиях.
Роль условного противника выполняли экипажи самолетов Су-27, которые приближались к зоне ответственности дежурных сил по противовоздушной обороне на высоте свыше 10 тысяч метров, не отвечая на запросы диспетчерских служб.
Пара экипажей пилотажной группы из состава дежурного звена выполнила взлет по команде «Воздух!» из подмосковной Кубинки и отработала перехват цели и ее условное уничтожение.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2220483@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Российскими средствами контроля воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря была обнаружена приближающаяся к государственной границе РФ воздушная цель.

Для перехвата цели, в воздух был поднят истребитель Су-27 из состава дежурных сил по противовоздушной обороне.

Экипаж российского истребителя приблизился на безопасное расстояние к воздушному объекту, идентифицировал его как самолет-разведчик США RC-135.

После удаления иностранного самолета от государственной границы РФ российский истребитель благополучно вернулся на аэродром базирования.  "

https://www.facebook.com/mod.mil.rus...type=3&theater

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны закупит десять вертолетов Ми-26Т2В*
> 
> МОСКВА, 7 мар - РИА Новости. Минобороны закупит 10 тяжелых военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-26Т2В, заявил замминистра обороны РФ Алексей Криворучко.
> 
> "Сегодня мы пришли к соглашению, что мы будем заключать контракт на первую партию - 10 вертолетов Ми-26Т2В", - сказал Криворучко журналистам в четверг.


https://ria.ru/20190307/1551626589.html

----------


## Djoker

https://vestivrn.ru/news/2019/03/04/...skoi-oblastyu/

----------


## stream

> https://vestivrn.ru/news/2019/03/04/...skoi-oblastyu/


...обновлённый 27 борт в работе))

----------


## cobra_73

> ...обновлённый 27 борт в работе))


А что с ним было? Это который перевернулся при посадке?

----------


## Avia M

> А что с ним было? Это который перевернулся при посадке?





> 03-10 ● 416066##03#10 - Т10В-33 - Су-34 - б/н №27 красный RF-95809. Серый окрас. 2013.
> В Сирии получил повреждения, доставлен Русланом на НАЗ (НАПО), восстановлен, в декабре 2018 облетан (Фото 1).
> 47-й бап.


http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/6...storiya-serii/

----------


## cobra_73

> 3 июня 2017 года в состав авиаполка поступили первые истребители Су-30СМ (бортовые номера 71 ,72), осуществив перелет с заводского аэродрома в Иркутске. К декабрю 2017 года в составе полка уже эскадрилья (12 самолётов) истребителей Су-30СМ. По состоянию на январь 2018 года истребители МиГ-29СМТ и Су-30СМ эксплуатируются в полку совместно. На декабрь 2018 года полк полностью перевооружён на Су-30СМ.


Джентльмены а какое решение принято по "Алжирским" СМТ, ведь 14 ИАП уже перевооружился и получил уже 2 эскадрильи Су-30СМ.

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны намерено приобрести 10 вертолетов Ми-26Т2В https://vpk.name/news/257896_minobor...v_mi26t2v.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Вторая эскадрилья Су-34 будет сформирована в Челябинской области до конца 2019 года https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2221809@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Поисково-спасательная группа Центрального военного округа вернулась в места базирования после выполнения задачи по обеспечению запуска ТПК «Союз МС-12», которое состоялось 14 марта в Казахстане.

В обеспечении старта принимали участие более 150 военнослужащих, были задействованы четыре вертолета Ми-8, самолеты Ан-26 и Ан-12, поисково-эвакуационные машины-амфибии ПЭМ-1 и ПЭМ-2 «Синие птицы», а также военные медики. Весь личный состав и техника вернулись в пункты постоянной дислокации в Свердловской и Челябинской областях.

Летчики авиабаз Свердловской и Челябинской областей за последние 10 лет приняли участие в более чем пятидесяти операциях по обеспечению посадок пилотируемых космических кораблей, эвакуировав свыше 200 космонавтов, в том числе около 100 - иностранных.

Впервые военные спасатели ЦВО были задействованы при внештатной ситуации во время запуска пилотируемого космического корабля.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2222035@egNews

----------


## Djoker

> *В Совфеде назвали причину размещения Ту-22М3 в Крыму*
> 
> МОСКВА, 18 марта. /ТАСС/. Россия разместила эскадрильи бомбардировщиков ТУ-22М3 в Крыму в ответ на размещение НАТО системы противоракетной обороны (ПРО) в Румынии в 2015 году, сообщил журналистам глава комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Размещение американских ПРО в Румынии стало серьезным вызовом, в ответ на который Министерство обороны России приняло решение о размещении в Крыму, на авиабазе в Гвардейском, эскадрильи дальних бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-22М3. Этот шаг кардинально изменил баланс сил в регионе", - пояснил Бондарев.
> 
> Сенатор также отметил, что в тот период, когда Крым находился в составе Украины, сохранялась возможность "запереть" российский флот в Черном море. По его словам, за его базирование в Крыму РФ каждый год платила Украине около $100 млн и "все время находилась под угрозой шантажа о непродлении договора".
> 
> "Если бы не оперативный возврат Крыма и Севастополя в состав России, территории ушли бы под протекторат США. Американская "метрополия" молниеносно развернула бы там свои боевые комплексы. В случае войны можно было беспрепятственно выставить препоны для наших кораблей: например, заминировать дно Босфора", - подчеркнул Бондарев.


https://tass.ru/politika/6230800

----------


## L39aero

Может что-то пропустил, но где это они их там "разместили"? Аэродромы то понятно есть, но сами размещенные...

----------


## Red307

> Может что-то пропустил, но где это они их там "разместили"? Аэродромы то понятно есть, но сами размещенные...


Насколько я помню, в советские времена там они и базировались. Укрытия большие остались.

----------


## Avia M

> Может что-то пропустил


Точно!  :Confused: 




> МОСКВА, 18 марта. /ТАСС/. Крым усиливает свой военный потенциал с момента воссоединения с Россией, но информация о развертывании в регионе оперативно-тактических ракетных комплексов "Искандер-М" и дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 была распространена по ошибке.

----------


## Avia M

> Насколько я помню, в советские времена там они и базировались. Укрытия большие остались.


На картинке фронтовые усматриваются.
А Октябрьское в упадке...

----------


## Red307

> На картинке фронтовые усматриваются.
> А Октябрьское в упадке...


Фото же не советских времён явно.
В детстве летом я жил севернее Джанкоя. Весь Крым знал, что "в Остряково стоят бомбардировщики". 
Помню, они над нами парами ходили. Иногда высоко, иногда ниже. В ясную погоду хорошо просматривались. И джанкойские Ил-76.
То, что это именно Ту-22, а не Су-24, говорил дядька, которые уже тогда техником на туполевской фирме работал: "Опять бэкфаеры полетели". Как бы, сопоставляя факты в детском мозгу осталась мысль, что Ту-22 были именно в Гвардейском. Ну и укрытия на картинке аж по 4 Су-24 вмещают. 

Вообще, мне повезло с бабушкиными деревнями.
Вторая находится в Кушалино. Там постоянно Су-17 из Калинина и вертолётчики из Торжка лес бомбили. У меня гильз 20-30мм полные карманы были. Одна даже в огород прилетела, когда Су-17 над нами разворачивались. Сейчас иногда витязи там бомбят.
Кстати, где-то валяется крышка от тумблера "Авар.выкл. форсажа" от разбившегося там Су-7Б.

----------


## GThomson

> ..."Если бы не оперативный возврат Крыма и Севастополя в состав России, территории ушли бы под протекторат США. Американская "метрополия" молниеносно развернула бы там свои боевые комплексы. В случае войны можно было беспрепятственно выставить препоны для наших кораблей: например, заминировать дно Босфора", - подчеркнул Бондарев.
> https://tass.ru/politika/6230800


новый виток спирали эволюции, похоже нисходящий, и те же грабли.
Россейская камарилья след в след повторяет глупости маразматиков из Политбюро времён СССР и вторжения в Афганистан про коварных американцев, которых совсем на чуть опередили.
но второй раз, как после развала Союза, уже не завалят гумпомощью...

пришлось как-то общаться с офицерами ВВС Пакистана. 
весьма грамотные и незашоренные товарищи.

разговор зашёл на тему Афгана. они так мягко - мол, мы так всегда уважали Советский Союз, и нахрена Вы туда влезли? 
по обе стороны границы с Пакистаном живут одни племена, куча родственников. 
пришлось нам вмешиваться - за братьев заступились.

наш замполит перданул "мы американцев на несколько часов опередили со вторжением!"
они ржали до слёз.
какие американцы!
они в 2001 полезли только благодаря тыловым базам в Киргизии и снабжению через Россию. 
поставки через Пакистан - тот же Хайберский проход, полное фуфло, постоянные диверсии и саботаж.
а в 1979 это вообще нонсенс.

сенатора этого знал лично ещё майором, дураком он тогда не казался...

----------


## Avia M

> наш замполит перданул


Тяготы и лишения присутствуют на воинской службе!
Начали красиво, о спирали...

----------


## GThomson

> Фото же не советских времён явно.
> В детстве летом я жил севернее Джанкоя. Весь Крым знал, что "в Остряково стоят бомбардировщики". 
> Помню, они над нами парами ходили. Иногда высоко, иногда ниже. В ясную погоду хорошо просматривались. И джанкойские Ил-76.
> То, что это именно Ту-22, а не Су-24, говорил дядька, которые уже тогда техником на туполевской фирме работал: "Опять бэкфаеры полетели". Как бы, сопоставляя факты в детском мозгу осталась мысль, что Ту-22 были именно в Гвардейском. Ну и укрытия на картинке аж по 4 Су-24 вмещают...


Гвардейское 22-х никаких не дождалось, закончили на Ту-16, далее на мелкоте.
Ту-22 и Ту-22М были в Октябрьском, и Ту-22М в Весёлом (Джанкой-15).

----------


## Nazar

> Гвардейское 22-х никаких не дождалось, закончили на Ту-16, далее на мелкоте.
> Ту-22 и Ту-22М были в Октябрьском, и Ту-22М в Весёлом (Джанкой-15).


Но входили все в состав одной МРАД и штаб дивизии как-раз в Гвардейском находился.

----------


## Red307

> Гвардейское 22-х никаких не дождалось, закончили на Ту-16, далее на мелкоте.
> Ту-22 и Ту-22М были в Октябрьском, и Ту-22М в Весёлом (Джанкой-15).


Значит джанкойские летали... Я-то думал, чего они так низко проходят иногда, до Гвардейского далеко.

В теории, если Гвардейское принимал Ту-16, то и Ту-22 там разместятся.

В Крыму вчера был праздник, наверное кто-то сгоряча, под "бурные овации, все встают" ляпнул про бомбардировщики и ракеты...

----------


## Avia M

> Ту-22 и Ту-22М были в Октябрьском


Цитата такая: - 


> 15 ноября 1994 г. 5-й Гв. мрап (в/ч 42870) был расформирован. Самолеты Ту-22м3 сначала передали в 943-й мрап (аэродром Октябрьское)

----------


## Red307

Люди пишут, что 5Гв МРАП базировался в Вольном. Это между Джанкоем и Октябрьским.

Там аэродромов больше чем ментов на МКАДе.
В Джанкое ВТС, в Симферополе гражданский. Между ними три военных - Вольное, Октябрьское и Гвардейское. И все это на 80 км по прямой.




> в 1971 г. было вновь сформировано управление 2-й гв. МРАД на аэродроме Гвардейское. В состав дивизии включили три оставшихся на флоте ракетоносных полка, на самолётах Ту-16: 5-й гв. МРАП на аэр. Весёлое, 124-й МРАП на аэр. Гвардейское и 943-й МРАП на аэр. Октябрьское[2].
> 
> В 1974 г. 943-й МРАП получил на вооружение сверхзвуковые ракетоносцы Ту-22М2. Самолёты Ту-16 оставались на вооружении его третьей эскадрильи, а также двух остальных полков дивизии[2].
> 
> В 1985 г. 5-й гв. МРАП перевооружился сразу на Ту-22МЗ, минуя «двойки», а в 1987 г. на «тройки» перевооружился и 943-й МРАП. Третий полк дивизии — 124-й МРАП, продолжал эксплуатировать Ту-16 вплоть до своего расформирования 1990 г[2].
> 
> 15.12.1994 года, на основании Директивы ГШ ВМФ РФ от 21.04.1994 г., управление 2-й гв. МРАД (в/ч 81235) на аэродроме Гвардейское (Сарабуз) и 5-й гв. МРАП на аэродроме Веселое были расформированы, а 943-й МРАП стал отдельным полком. Но и он смог просуществовать после этого всего два года, и в августе 1996 г. был расформирован. Вся авиатехника дивизии была поделена в равных долях между Россией и Украиной. Черноморские Ту-22МЗ, которые отошли России, были направлены в ВВС СФ и ТОФ, а также в состав 240-го гв. ОСАП (ИИ) 444-го ЦБП и ПЛС. В РФ эти самолёты продолжают летать до сих пор (уже переданные из ВВС флотов в Дальнюю авиацию), тогда как украинские машины все утилизированы


http://www.wikiwand.com/ru/2-%D1%8F_...92%D0%9C%D0%A4

----------


## cobra_73

> Люди пишут, что 5Гв МРАП базировался в Вольном. Это между Джанкоем и Октябрьским.[/url]


Я помню в 80-х был у родни на морях в краснодарском крае несколько раз видел Ту-22М на небольшой высоте над пляжами станицы Голубицкой. Наверняка с Крыма прилетали...

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын

чей аппарат?

----------


## FlankeRMan69

а есть варианты?

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны получит первый Ил-76МД-90А на следующей неделе*
> 
> МОСКВА, 21 марта. /ТАСС/. Первый серийный военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А будет передан Минобороны РФ на следующей неделе.
> 
> Об этом сообщили в четверг журналистам в ПАО "Ильюшин".
> 
> "Первый серийный самолет полностью изготовлен. Передача в эксплуатацию запланирована на следующую неделю", - сказали в компании.
> 
> В "Ильюшине" подтвердили, что "Ил-76МД-90А действительно не поставлялся в войска с 2014 года". До этого Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС РФ были переданы два Ил-76МД-90А в рамках установочной партии. В настоящее время они успешно эксплуатируются в Иванове.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6245698

----------


## Fencer

На Кубани стартовал конкурс «Авиадартс-2019» с участием экипажей армейской и оперативно-тактической авиации ЮВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2222450@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> чей аппарат?


Видео древнее...Машина 30715.

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор», Ми-8 АМТШ «Терминатор», Ми-35 и Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» Южного военного округа (ЮВО) учились наносить ракетные удары на авиационном полигоне в Краснодарском крае в рамках второго отборочного этапа конкурса профессионального мастерства «Авиадартс-2019».

Во время вылетов летчики поразили при помощи неуправляемых авиационных ракет (НАР) и пушечного вооружения мишени, имитирующие колонну военной техники, группу самолетов на аэродроме и командный пункт условного противника.

При выполнении боевых стрельб экипажи вертолетов пусками 80-мм неуправляемых авиационных ракет и огнем из 30-мм авиационных пушек поразили свыше 20 различных целей. При этом было израсходовано более 50 ракет и около 1 тыс. снарядов к авиационной пушке.

Выполнение задачи было осложнено тем, что летчики действовали на предельно малой высоте с учетом горного рельефа местности.

В общей сложности в боевых стрельбах было задействовано более 10 экипажей армейской авиации ЮВО.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2222603@egNews


" В Забайкальском крае летчики армейской авиации Восточного военного округа уничтожили колонну техники условного противника в ходе состоявшегося летно-тактического учения.

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24 выполнили боевые пуски управляемых авиационных ракет комплекса «Штурм» по мишеням, обозначающим танки, легкобронированную технику и живую силу условного противника.

Стоит отметить, что в числе летчиков были и молодые пилоты, для которых это были первые самостоятельные боевые стрельбы.

Помимо этого, вертолетчики выполнили полеты в заданный район, усовершенствовали вопросы аэронавигации и визуальной разведки местности.

Всего в рамках ЛТУ было совершено до 20 вертолетовылетов.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2222594@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Американская разведка получила сведения, что почти 20 российских гиперзвуковых ракет "Кинжал", от которых США не могут эффективно защищаться, передислоцированы на полигон для очередных испытаний. С таким утверждением выступил в четверг телеканал CNBC со ссылкой на источники, осведомленные о содержании ряда разведывательных докладов в США.

"Это свидетельствует о наличии у них [россиян] амбиций развивать эти вооружения и о том, что они сделали приоритетом именно данную программу. Россияне в целом определились с тем, что конструкция [ракет] их удовлетворяет, и будут сейчас сосредоточивать внимание на их доводке путем испытаний", - приводит телеканал слова одного из источников.

По их данным, Россия проводила испытания комплексов "Кинжал" минимум три раза. В июле прошлого года одна такая ракета успешно поразила учебную цель на расстоянии 804,6 км, кроме того, ракеты были запущены 12 раз с истребителей МиГ-31. В настоящий момент проводится подготовка к установке "Кинжалов" на стратегических бомбардировщиках. По информации CNBC, "Кинжалы" планируется принять на вооружение к 2020 году.

Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу в феврале сообщил, что экипажи МиГ-31, оснащенных ракетами "Кинжал", выполнили уже более 380 полетов на воздушное патрулирование над акваториями Черного и Каспийского морей. Уточнялось, что "Кинжалы" прошли успешные испытания в сложных метеоусловиях, поразив мишени размером с легковой автомобиль на дальности 1000 км.

Ранее Минобороны РФ информировало, что авиаэскадрилья с "Кинжалами" несет дежурство в Южном военном округе с декабря 2017 года; с апреля 2018 года самолеты МиГ-31К осуществляют регулярные полеты над Черным и Каспийским морями. Летный состав закрепил навыки для успешного выполнения задач, в том числе с оперативных аэродромов. Отрабатываются задачи по дозаправке топливом в воздухе, что дает возможность увеличить дальность применения гиперзвуковых ракет почти в два раза. В 2018 году МиГ-31К успешно отработали уничтожение наземных и морских целей совместно с дальними ракетоносцами Ту-22М3 и под прикрытием истребительной авиации."

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6246231

----------


## Казанец

Канжал-манжал, значит. Два штука...
Чудес не бывает:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmz8guglqIQ

----------


## Polikarpoff

Минобороны опубликовало видео авиационных учений ВКС



Пилоты российских истребителей МиГ-29СМТ из авиацентра ВКС РФ в Астраханской области отработали нанесение группового удара по условному противнику. Учебные полёты проходили над полигоном Ашулук.
https://news.ru/oruzhie/minoborony-o...h-uchenij-vks/

----------


## OKA

" Более 100 молодых летчиков, выпускников 2018-го года, приступили к выполнению плановых полетов в авиационных соединениях и воинских частях 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО).

О выполнении плана деятельности объединения доложил на заседании Военного совета ЮВО командующий армией ВВС и ПВО генерал-майор Николай Гостев.

«Все молодые летчики объединения завершили освоение современных образцов летной техники, стоящей на вооружении соединений и воинских частей округа, в центрах переучивания и повышения квалификации летного состава ВКС России и приступили к выполнению самостоятельных полетов», — сообщил генерал-майор Николай Гостев.

В текущем году авиационные части ЮВО пополнят более 350 выпускников летных вузов Минобороны России. Часть из них пройдет подготовку для пилотирования истребителей Су-57, спланированных к поставке в войска округа в 2020-м году.

Также командующий 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО ЮВО отметил, что в текущем году объединение получит 30 самолетов и вертолетов, в том числе авиаполк штурмовой авиации уже приступил к летной эксплуатации поступившего в этом году учебно-боевого штурмовика Су-25УБ.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...tm?id=12223058

----------


## алтын

А кто говорил , что котов не берут в армию? 




> Молодое пополнение летчиков прибыло в 277-й бомбардировочный авиаполк Восточного военного округа осваивать многофункциональные истебители - бомбардировщики Су-34. Подразделение в Хабаровском крае первым на Дальнем Востоке получило на вооружение машины, которые успели хорошо себя зарекомендовать в Сирии.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"Карта покрытия" Центральной и Восточной Европы российскими системами обычных вооружений.
Доклад "Усиление обороны восточных границ НАТО", подготовленный "Центром оборонных и бюджетных оценок", Вашингтон, 2019 г. 

https://csbaonline.org/uploads/docum...tier_WEB_1.pdf

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Холдинг «Росэлектроника» передал ВКС шестой по счету самолет ДРЛО А-50У.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...754-wtlLv.html

На Параде А-100 заявлен...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Холдинг «Росэлектроника» передал ВКС шестой по счету самолет ДРЛО А-50У.






http://www.beriev.com/rus/pr_rel/2019_03_28.html

----------


## Sneeke

> ...


Они ведь специально такую эмаль для номеров используют?
Иначе это не объяснить.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Алексей Коваль

> На Параде А-100 заявлен...


Откуда такая инф.?

----------


## AMCXXL

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...21319-t9g6.htm



> Минобороны РФ получило новый тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А
> 
> Авиационный комплекс имени Ильюшина поставил Министерству обороны РФ очередной тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А. Об этом сообщили «Звезде» в командовании ВТА.
> Это борт стал уже четвертым поставленным военному ведомству серийным самолетом данного типа и первым, поставленным в 2019 году.
> Предыдущий Ил-76МД-90А был передан Военно-транспортной авиации и перебазирован к месту постоянной дисклокации – в Ивановский авиацентр в январе 2016 года.



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1567133.html

----------


## OKA

" Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160 выполнили плановый полет в воздушном пространстве над нейтральными водами акваторий Баренцева, Норвежского и Северного морей.

Авиационное сопровождение самолетов дальней авиации выполняли экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31.

Продолжительность полета составила более 13 часов.

В ходе полета экипажи Ту-160 и МиГ-31 отработали дозаправку топливом в воздухе.

На отдельных этапах маршрута российские самолеты сопровождали истребители F-16 ВВС Норвегии и Дании.

Летчики дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полеты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Северной Атлантики, Черного
и Балтийского морей, Тихого океана.

Все полеты самолетов Воздушно-космических сил России выполняются в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2224314@egNews

" Два истребителя дежурных сил британских Королевских ВВС "Тайфун" в среду вылетели с авиабазы Лоссимут в Шотландии для идентификации и сопровождения российских бомбардировщиков, выполнявших полет над Северным морем, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиадиспетчерских служб.

По данным радиоперехвата, речь идет о двух российских стратегических бомбардировщиках Ту-160 (борт 60941 и 60942), вылетевших с авиабазы Оленья в Мурманской области.

В целях обеспечения длительности полетов британские истребители "Тайфун" сопровождает самолет-заправщик "Вояджер", поднявшийся с авиабазы Брайз Нортон в Англии..."


https://www.interfax.ru/world/656907

----------


## Fencer

В Воздушно-космических силах стартовал второй этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2224328@egNews

----------


## kross

Интересные фото нарыл в группе  "ЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ ВОЕННОЙ АВИАЦИИ" в контакте.  МиГ-31БМ с четырьмя подвешенными  (предположительно УБ) Р-37 и четырьмя Р-77-1.  Значит можно надеяться, что работа над Р-37  ведется. Да и четыре Р-77-1 тоже не кисло.

https://pp.userapi.com/c850424/v8504...b8mjOMzgyQ.jpg
https://sun1.dataix-kz-akkol.userapi...uDrrA5uoKQ.jpg

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» в ходе учения поддержат с воздуха мотострелков ЮВО в Абхазии
В рамках КШУ будут отрабатываться вопросы применения межвидовых войсковых группировок в интересах обеспечения военной безопасности южных рубежей Российской Федерации. "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/country.htm

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker



----------


## cobra_73

А кто нибудь в курсе на сегодняшний день понятие звено управления осталось в ИАПах? Или все самолеты расписаны по эскадрильям?

----------


## Igor_k

На абазе по этому поводу у меня было такое диаложество .
УРВВ (6/6) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]
 Т.е.,как минимум , мелкосерийное производство . А вот ,что касается модернизации Р-33 , то вопрос интересный - если туда воткнули радиокоррекцию ,то дальность , и не только , могла ощутимо возрасти

----------


## Red307

> На абазе по этому поводу у меня было такое диаложество .
> УРВВ (6/6) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]
>  Т.е.,как минимум , мелкосерийное производство . А вот ,что касается модернизации Р-33 , то вопрос интересный - если туда воткнули радиокоррекцию ,то дальность , и не только , могла ощутимо возрасти


А раньше на Р-33 не было радиокоррекции?

----------


## Avia M

Шесть боевых разведывательных ударных вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" получили Воздушно-космические силы РФ с начала года.
в 55-й отдельный вертолетный полк.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6327948

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Igor_k

Управляемая ракета большой дальности Р-33 (К-33) | Ракетная техника
Система управления ракеты включает инерциальную навигационную систему и полуактивную радиолокационную головку самонаведения.
Полуактивная радиолокационная головка самонаведения, разработанная НИИ "Агат", захватывает цель уже после пуска с самолета-носителя. До захвата наведение ракеты осуществляется инерциальной системой. Протяженность участка полета до перехода на самонаведение составляет 10-20% всей протяженности траектории.

----------


## Red307

> Управляемая ракета большой дальности Р-33 (К-33) | Ракетная техника
> Система управления ракеты включает инерциальную навигационную систему и полуактивную радиолокационную головку самонаведения.
> Полуактивная радиолокационная головка самонаведения, разработанная НИИ "Агат", захватывает цель уже после пуска с самолета-носителя. До захвата наведение ракеты осуществляется инерциальной системой. Протяженность участка полета до перехода на самонаведение составляет 10-20% всей протяженности траектории.


То есть ракета ещё хуже, чем р-27

----------


## Avia M

В текущем месяце ТАНТК сдал экипажам Дальней авиации два прошедших капитальный ремонт и модернизацию самолетов Ту-95МС.

11 апреля совершил перелет к месту своего базирования Ту-95МС с бортовым номером «24». 13 апреля на свой базовый аэродром убыл Ту-95МС с бортовым номером «19».

----------


## Djoker

> 11 апреля совершил перелет к месту своего базирования Ту-95МС с бортовым номером «24». 13 апреля на свой базовый аэродром убыл Ту-95МС с бортовым номером «19».



http://www.beriev.com/rus/pr_rel/2019_04_11.html


http://www.beriev.com/rus/pr_rel/2019_04_13.html

----------


## KURYER

Аэропорт Петрозаводска очистили от потусторонних сил
“...Аэропорт Петрозаводска, носивший название "Бесовец", переименован, сообщается 16 апреля 2019 г. на сайте Росреестра 
Ведомство провело экспертизу, на основании которой аэропорт в Карелии получил новое название и стал просто аэропортом Петрозаводск....
Аэродром "Бесовец" (вблизи одноименной деревни) создан в 1939 году. С момента основания до настоящего времени он является базой для подразделений истребительной авиации. В настоящее время там дислоцируется полк истребительной авиации ЗВО, оснащённый истребителями типа Су-27....»
P.S. Заголовок (от Интерфакса) просто «замечательный».

----------


## OKA

" Легкомоторный самолет, не отвечавший на запросы, и который принудительно посадили силовики на аэродроме в Псковском районе Пcковской области, по предварительным данным, нарушил границу. Oб этом ТАСС сообщил источник в экстренных службах региона.

"Пилот был из России, летел он из Тверcкой области, - сказал собеседник агентства. - Во время маневров он, предварительнo, нарушил границу, его принудительнo посадили с использованием авиации".

В итоге выяснилось, что в кабине сидели два человека, у которых не было разрешения на полет, их задержали для разбирательства.

По данным источника, самолет посадили на аэродроме в поселке Середка в 42 км к северу от Пскова. Поселок находится примерно в 10 км от берега Псковского озера, на противоположном берегу которого располагаются населенные пункты Эстонии. Псковская область граничит с тремя иностранными государствами: Белоруссией, Эстонией и Латвией.

Ранее сообщалось, что инцидент произошел 18 апреля. Пилот легкомоторного самолета не отвечал на запросы по радиосвязи с земли. В результате его пришлось принудительнo посадить, так как Псковская область - это приграничная территория. Посадка прошла штатно, пострадавших нет. "

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6352599

----------


## Red307

ФСБшники совсем не те стали..

----------


## Avia M

КГБшники остались те же...

----------


## Fencer

Штурмовую авиацию ЮВО в Ставропольском крае пополнили четыре новейших Су-25СМ3 «Суперграч» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2226474@egNews

----------


## AMCXXL

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6364084
*
Армении перевооружат на Су-30СМ* 
Всего планируется поставить 18 машин

МОСКВА, 23 апреля. /ТАСС/. Многоцелевые истребители поколения 4++ Су-30СМ поставят на российскую 3624-ю авиационную базу на аэродроме Эребуни (Армения) для замены стоящих сейчас на вооружении самолетов МиГ-29. Всего планируется поставить 18 машин, сообщил во вторник ТАСС источник в российском военном ведомстве.

"Перевооружение авиабазы на Су-30СМ планируется начать уже в следующем году. Поступление самолетов будет проводиться в два этапа - *в 2020-2021 годах. Планируется заменить на Су-30СМ все 18 МиГ-29*, на которых в настоящий момент летают летчики авиабазы", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, обновление парка самолетов планируется провести в два этапа, чтобы не прекращать выполнение авиабазой задач по назначению, так как летному составу придется пройти программу переучивания на новую машину. "Когда самолеты начнут поступать, часть летного состава будет направлена на переучивание в Липецкий авиацентр, часть будет продолжать нести службу на авиабазе Эребуни", - уточнил источник.

----------


## cobra_73

> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6364084
> *
> Армении перевооружат на Су-30СМ* 
> Всего планируется поставить 18 машин
> 
> МОСКВА, 23 апреля. /ТАСС/. Многоцелевые истребители поколения 4++ Су-30СМ поставят на российскую 3624-ю авиационную базу на аэродроме Эребуни (Армения) для замены стоящих сейчас на вооружении самолетов МиГ-29. Всего планируется поставить 18 машин, сообщил во вторник ТАСС источник в российском военном ведомстве.
> 
> "Перевооружение авиабазы на Су-30СМ планируется начать уже в следующем году. Поступление самолетов будет проводиться в два этапа - *в 2020-2021 годах. Планируется заменить на Су-30СМ все 18 МиГ-29*, на которых в настоящий момент летают летчики авиабазы", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> По его словам, обновление парка самолетов планируется провести в два этапа, чтобы не прекращать выполнение авиабазой задач по назначению, так как летному составу придется пройти программу переучивания на новую машину. "Когда самолеты начнут поступать, часть летного состава будет направлена на переучивание в Липецкий авиацентр, часть будет продолжать нести службу на авиабазе Эребуни", - уточнил источник.


А почему на МиГ-29СМТ не перевооружили?

----------


## Red307

Неужели ещё не понятно?

----------


## алтын

тяжело такое читать
https://baza.io/posts/f3824674-7116-...f-572e58cea35a

----------


## Red307

А разве это новость? По моему ещё тогда написали, что его сбил свой...

----------


## cobra_73

> Неужели ещё не понятно?



А таки должно?

----------


## Red307

> А таки должно?


У же на форуме писано-переписано много раз. Миг-29 похоронили. У сухих и маркетинг лучше, и самолёты крепче...

----------


## cobra_73

> У же на форуме писано-переписано много раз. Миг-29 похоронили. У сухих и маркетинг лучше, и самолёты крепче...


Но они есть +- довольно свежие. Я про СМТ. ПОчему бы Армянскую отдельную эскадрилью не перевооружить на СМТ?

----------


## GThomson

> У же на форуме писано-переписано много раз. Миг-29 похоронили. У сухих и маркетинг лучше, и самолёты крепче...


интересно, когда это произошёл такой перелом в оценке продукции этих конструкторских бюро?
помню, на МиГ-21ПФС,ПФМ регулярно приходили извещения о продлении срока службы на 5 лет и ресурса на 5000 часов.
а их ровесники  - сушки 60-х годов выпуска сразу шли в утиль, безо всяких продлений - 7, 9, 11, 15, 17-е.
когда это они научились ресурс обеспечивать?
или всё это отрыжка погосянщины?

----------


## Red307

Наверное когда миг-23 пошли. А у сухих су-15.




Ну и Симонов с Федоровым в 90х хорошо поработали, пока микояне (не знаю, что они там делали)...

----------


## L39aero

Все таки показательная тема о ресурсах миг-29 и су-27 с килями, одно решение изменившее все отношение к самолету. Кстати на 27УБ тоже добавлена высота и усиливали их, но до плинтуса с обламыванием не дошли. Увы Микояновцы не сделали ровным счетом ничего, я уже не говорю о дальности и радиооборудовании, и отсутствии внятной модернизации. А теперь все это не нужно.
Посмотрим что еще с бывшими курскими СМТ будет

----------


## Red307

Может потому, что в советское время делали "одноразовые" самолёты. Все эти миги-15...27 и су-7...17, как я понимаю, предназначались для ведения одной войны, в которой они погибнут. Что в принципе и показали арабо-израильские войны (исключение может миг-25 и су-15). Да и в мирное время поколения сменялись быстрей, чем вырабатывался ресурс. Поэтому никто особо не парился о каком-то сервисе. А может ещё и советское отношение к "общей собственности" сказывалось. 

В 90е суховцы умудрились как-то продать самолёты за границу, чем и спасли авиапром от полного развала.

----------


## cobra_73

> В...........Посмотрим что еще с бывшими курскими СМТ будет


ВОт-вот. Я лично полагал им прямая дорога в Армению на смену старых Мигов (9-12/9-13).. Но вопрос как то завис!!!

----------


## Avia M

> Откуда такая инф.?


Например так.

Как сообщили несколько источников в Минобороны, решение об участии «Премьера» в параде уже принято. Однако пока не ясно, в каком году это произойдет — в этом или в следующем. Всё станет ясно после окончания испытаний воздушного судна.
Они сейчас проходят в Государственном летно-испытательном центре имени Чкалова и если завершатся успешно, самолет через месяц перебросят в Таганрог. Затем разведчик вылетит в Москву, на парад Победы.

https://www.ntv.ru/novosti/2175346/

Заголовки броские, указывали на этот год... На юбилей должны успеть.

----------


## cobra_73

Хорошая новость. Сегодня наткнулся на заметку о давно ожидаемом - принято решение о восстановлении 865 ИАПа в Елизово... 
Подчинение под вопросом.

----------


## OKA

" Российские истребители девять раз за неделю поднимались в воздух, чтобы не допустить нарушения границы РФ. Такие данные Минобороны приводит в понедельник газета "Красная звезда".

Согласно опубликованной инфографике, воздушную разведку вели 26 летательных аппаратов. По данным издания, "нарушений воздушного пространства РФ не допущено".

Отмечено, что за неделю российские летчики в рамках боевой подготовки выполнили 299 летных смен на 83 аэродромах."

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6403249

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Шойгу взялся решить «большую беду ВВС России» https://vz.ru/politics/2019/4/26/963334.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" К 2028 году в ВКС должно быть поставлено 100 модернизированных боевых вертолетов Ми-28НМ, заявил президент РФ Владимир Путин.
       "Парк вертолетов армейской авиации следует максимально оперативно дооборудовать современные бортовыми комплексами обороны с улучшенными характеристиками, оснастить новейшими средствами поражения увеличенной дальности. И к 2028 году поставить в войска 100 модернизированных боевых вертолетов Ми-28НМ", - сказал президент РФ на совещании по военной тематике.
       Путин подчеркнул, что боевое применение российской военной авиации в Сирии выявило ряд недостатков технического состояния вертолетов и самолетов, а также применяемых средств поражения.
       "Хотел бы обратить внимание на то, о чем вы и так хорошо знаете, тем не менее обратить внимание на то, что это было бы невозможно обнаружить в ходе испытаний на полигонах", - сказал Путин.
       При этом он подчеркнул, что предприятия промышленности в плановом порядке проводят работу по устранению выявившихся проблем. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508304&lang=RU


" Доля современных образцов техники в авиапарке Воздушно-космических сил достигла 65%, сообщил президент РФ Владимир Путин.
       "Только за период с 2013 по 2018 годы в войска было направлено более 1000 новых модернизированных самолетов и вертолетов. В результате свыше 65% авиапарка сегодня состоит из современных машин", - сказал Путин на совещании по военной тематике.
       Он подчеркнул, что в составе ВКС находится более 3000 летательных аппаратов, большинство из которых это - многофункциональные боевые комплексы Дальней, оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации.
       "Их боевые возможности были продемонстрированы в ходе операции против террористов в Сирии. Например, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М с новой системой наведения и навигацией применяли как обычные бомбы, так и высокоточное оружие", - сказал глава государства.
       В результате, по его словам, расход авиационных средств поражения был снижен в несколько раз."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508308&lang=RU


" К 2028 году три авиационных полка Воздушно-космических сил должны быть перевооружены перспективными авиакомплексами Су-57, заявил президент РФ Владимир Путин.
       "На завершающем этапе государственных испытаний находятся многоцелевые истребители Су-35С и Су-57. Эти машины обладают уникальными характеристиками и являются лучшими в мире. Необходимо к 2028 году полностью перевооружить три авиационных полка Воздушно-космических сил перспективными авиационными комплексами пятого поколения Су-57", - сказал Путин на совещании по военной тематике. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508306&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты подразделений радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) и радиотехнических войск Южного военного округа провели учения по отражению массированной атаки боевых дронов на полигоне в Краснодарском крае. Об этом сообщает в среду пресс-служба Южного военного округа.

"В ходе однодневных учений специалисты РЭБ успешно отработали задачи по выведению из строя навигационных систем беспилотников условного противника на удалении 100 км от своего места развертывания", - отмечается в сообщении пресс-службы округа.

При этом экипажи комплексов радиотехнических подразделений обнаружили летящие беспилотники на минимальных и средних высотах в условиях радиопомех, чем обеспечили выполнение задачи в минимально возможные сроки.

Более 500 военнослужащих также выполнили задачи учений по взаимодействию и сопряжению около 70 систем и комплексов радиоэлектронного подавления и разведки, в том числе нового поколения. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6430423


" Оперативно-тактическая штурмовая и армейская авиация объединения ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в ходе летного тактического учения отразила высадку морского и воздушного десанта на побережье Крыма.

Более 50 самолетов и вертолетов отработали учебно-боевые задачи по уничтожению корабельных группировок противника, нанесению поражения морскому десанту на берегу, отражению высадки воздушных десантов.

Разгром высадившихся десантов на берегу обеспечили экипажи двадцати ударных вертолетов армейской авиации Ми-35 и Ка-52, а также звено штурмовиков Су-25.

Для поражения корабельных группировок на морском переходе командование объединения ВВС и ПВО ЮВО задействовало два звена бомбардировщиков Су-24м и Су-34, а также около 10 истребителей Су-27м3.

Летное тактическое учение проводится в рамках проверки боевой готовности авиационных частей, дислоцированных в Крыму.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2231429@egNews


" В летном тактическом учении в воздушном пространстве над морским побережьем Крыма задействовано 10 истребителей объединения ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) и морской авиации Черноморского флота.

Оперативно-тактическая авиация ЮВО отразила условный ракетно-авиационный удар воздушного противника. При этом ведение радиолокационной разведки обеспечили дежурные силы соединения ПВО 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО, дислоцированного в Крыму.

В качестве условных целей были задействованы бомбардировщики
Су-24М, Су-24МР и истребители Су-27П.

Летное тактическое учение проводится в рамках проверки боевой готовности авиационных частей, дислоцированных в Крыму. Также было отработано перебазирование около 10 истребителей Су-27П и Су-30СМ на оперативные аэродромы совместно с наземным эшелоном военной техники обеспечения полетов в составе 16 единиц.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2231407@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Ульяновское самолетостроительное предприятие АО «Авиастар-СП» (входит в Дивизион транспортной авиации ОАК) передало Министерству обороны России очередной военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А под заводским номером 110. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.
В сообщении компании отмечается, что сертификат приема-передачи нового воздушного судна подписали командир военной части Вадим Дырдин, управляющий директор АО «ОАК-ТС» Владимир Семенов и управляющий директор АО «Авиастар-СП» Василий Донцов.
Это второй самолет данного типа, поставленный Минобороны в этом году.
Всего в 2019 году планируется построить и передать в эксплуатацию 5 новейших транспортников, которые должны качественно усилить возможности Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС ВС РФ.

----------


## OKA

" Более 50 летчиков Западного военного округа (ЗВО) прибыли в Крым для участия во всеармейских соревнованиях по воздушной выучке "Авиадартс", которые пройдут с 24 мая по 8 июня на полигоне Чауда. Об этом в пятницу сообщила пресс-служба округа.

"Более 10 современных боевых и транспортных вертолетов Западного военного округа перебазированы на военный аэродром в Крыму для участия в конкурсе "Авиадартс". В Феодосию прибыло более 50 человек летного и инженерно-технического состава от Ленинградской армии Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны ЗВО", - говорится в сообщении ведомства.

Как уточнили в пресс-службе, экипажи вертолетов Ми-28Н, Ми-24 и Ми-8МТВ-5 перелетели с военных аэродромов Пушкин в Санкт-Петербурге, Вязьма в Смоленской области и Остров в Псковской области.

"На конкурсе экипажи вертолетов выполнят задания по технике пилотирования, преодолеют современные средства противовоздушной обороны "Панцирь-С" и "Корнет-ЭС", применят авиационные средства поражения по наземным целям. Участникам конкурса предстоит поразить свыше 30 различных мишеней для применения управляемого и неуправляемого ракетного, стрелково-пушечного, бомбового и артиллеристского вооружения вертолетов", - сообщили в ЗВО.

Всего в соревнованиях примут участие более 70 лучших авиационных экипажей Вооруженных сил РФ. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6440940


" Два транспортно-штурмовых вертолета Ми-8АМТШ-В Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) совершили перелет из Сибири в Республику Крым для участия во всеармейском конкурсе летного мастерства "Авиадартс-2019" Армейских международных игр. Об этом говорится в сообщении, распространенном пресс-службой округа в пятницу.

"Два экипажа на вертолетах Ми-8 совершили перелет из Новосибирска в Крым, преодолев более 4 тыс. км с пятью дозаправками. В Крыму летчики Центрального военного округа продемонстрируют мастерство в технике пилотирования и полете по маршруту, а также ведении визуальной воздушной разведки и боевом применении по наземным целям", - говорится в сообщении.

Всероссийский этап конкурса летной выучки "Авиадартс-2019" Армейских международных игр пройдет с 24 мая по 8 июня на полигоне Чауда в Крыму под Феодосией. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6440451

----------


## Djoker

> *Четыре ударных вертолета Ми-24П поступили на вооружение вертолетной бригады ЦВО*
> 
> Четыре ударных вертолета Ми-24П поступили на вооружение бригады армейской авиации Центрального военного округа, базирующейся в Свердловской области.
> 
> Звено ударных вертолетов сегодня приземлилось на военном аэродроме в Свердловской области. Винтокрылые машины значительно повысят боевые возможности бригады армейской авиации, а также будут применяться в различных тактических учениях от ротного до бригадного звена.
> 
> Ранее летчики эскадрильи Ми-24 прошли теоретическое и практическое обучение в центре боевой подготовки и переучивания лётного состава армейской авиации в Тверской области.


https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2231625@egNews

----------


## cobra_73

Джентльмены а кто в курсе, сейчас в ИАПах и ШАПах есть понятие звено управления? Или они уже не предусматриваются и самолеты закрепляются только за эскадрильями?

----------


## AndyK

Так оно и раньше, в советское время, звено управления полка не имело своих самолётов и летало на эскадрильских.

----------


## cobra_73

> Так оно и раньше, в советское время, звено управления полка не имело своих самолётов и летало на эскадрильских.


О спасибо. значит штатных бортов нет.

----------


## OKA

" В Крыму стартовал всеармейский этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2019». Торжественная церемония с участием всех команд прошла на полигоне Чауда.

«Лучшие экипажи со всей России собрались здесь, в Крыму, для демонстрации своих профессиональных навыков, выявить лучшего в своей специальности», – отметил командующий Военно-воздушными силами заместитель главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-лейтенант Андрей Юдин.

«Гостеприимный край с уникальной природой, стремление всех участников конкурса к победе, высококвалифицированное судейство, горячая поддержка болельщиков – все это слагаемые нашего общего праздника», – пояснил командующий ВВС.

За напряженной борьбой летчиков и их результатами будет следить не только судейская комиссия, но и беспилотные летательные аппараты. Также на полигоне Чауда работает система видеофиксации, которая с четырех сторон фиксирует попадания в мишени. Результаты выводятся для всех на большие экраны. Для полной объективности судейская коллегия будет регулярно выезжать на мишенное поле и отмечать результаты попаданий.

Всеармейский этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» пройдет в Республике Крым с 24 мая по 9 июня. В соревнованиях принимают участие авиационные экипажи Воздушно-космических сил, четырех военных округов и Северного флота.

В рамках соревнований летчики выступят на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ,

Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ, Су-35, Су-34, Су-24М, Су-25, Ту-22М3, Ил-76МД и вертолетах Ми-24, Ми-35, Ка-52, Ми-8.

Всего конкурс собрал 60 экипажей истребительной, бомбардировочной, штурмовой, армейской, дальней и военно-транспортной авиации. 

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2233249@egNews


Про мишени :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2233197@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> В Крыму стартовал всеармейский этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2019». Торжественная церемония с участием всех команд прошла на полигоне Чауда.


На полигоне «Чауда» в Крыму стартовала лётная программа конкурса «Авиадартс-2019» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2233705@egNews

----------


## Avia M

1 июня. /ТАСС/. Российская Военно-транспортная авиация (ВТА) до конца года получит четыре или пять новых самолетов Ил-76МД-90А.

"В этом году мы впервые начали перевооружение Ульяновского авиационного полка на новый тип авиационной техники. С начала года организовали подготовку и переучивание летного и инженерно-технического состава полка на самолеты Ил-76МД-90А. Они впервые начали поступать в Ульяновск, и до конца года мы ожидаем еще четыре-пять самолетов"

----------


## kross

А вот и премьера.  Ту-22М3М.  Военная приемка.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GbtjgPYxGw

----------


## Avia M

"Повышение качества авиационной техники, создание современной материально-технической базы, улучшение подготовки персонала к эксплуатации новых образцов вооружения и военной техники позволили снизить показатели аварийности почти в 2,5 раза", - заявил Шойгу.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6495435

Интересно, затрагиваемая в соседней ветке "показуха", способствовала такому результату?

----------


## OKA

"  4-я армия Военно-воздушных сил и ПВО, входящая в состав Южного военного округа, стала победителем всероссийского конкурса "Авиадартс", ее летчики получили право представлять Вооруженные силы РФ на международных соревнованиях.
       В рамках конкурса соревнования проходили по семи номинациям. 4-я армия ВВС и ПВО победила в четырех из них: летчики стали лучшими в испытаниях для истребительной, бомбардировочной, штурмовой и армейской авиации на боевых вертолетах. В номинации армейской авиации на транспортно-боевых вертолетах победили экипажи Центрального военного округа из Новосибирска, среди экипажей дальней и военно-транспортной авиации лучшими стали представители полков, дислоцированных в Иркутской и Псковской областях.
       Кубок победителям российского этапа конкурса, который прошел в Крыму, вручил заместитель главкома ВКС генерал-лейтенант Андрей Юдин.
       Он сообщил, что соперниками российских летчиков на международном этапе конкурса "Авиадартс", который пройдет в августе в Рязанской области, будут команды из КНР, Ирана, Белоруссии и Казахстана. "Уровень команд иностранных повышается с каждым годом. Но я верю в наших летчиков и надеюсь, что мы победим", - сказал заместитель главкома ВКС.
       В соревнованиях в Крыму приняли участие около 60 экипажей на самолетах МиГ-29СМТ, Су-27СМ3, Су-30СМ, Су-35, Су-34, Су-24М, Су-25, Ту-22М3, Ил-76МД и вертолетах Ми-24, Ми-35, Ка-52, Ми-8. Для конкурса на полигоне под Феодосией были созданы более 70 наземных целей, в том числе, аэродром, ракетные и зенитные комплексы. Летчики соревновались в физической подготовке, полетах по маршруту, ведению визуальной воздушной разведки и технике пилотирования, истребители отрабатывали преодоление системы ПВО условного противника и элементы воздушного боя. Жюри также оценивало умение конкурсантов применять боевые средства по наземным целям, а у экипажей военно-транспортной авиации - умение десантировать грузы. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...509864&lang=RU

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Экипажи оперативно-тактической авиации Западного военного округа приступили к практическим тренировкам.

В ходе мероприятий боевой подготовки экипажи многоцелевых истребителей Су-34, Миг-31БМ, Су-24МР отработают дозаправку в воздухе от самолета-топливозаправщика Ил-78 ВКС России, который прибыл в Воронежскую область.

Всего за одну летную смену топливозаправщика будет выполнено свыше 180 подходов воздушных бортов ЗВО за суммарные 24 часа. К отработке сложного элемента будет привлечено до 15 самолетов. Дозаправка в воздухе планируется проводиться как днем, так и ночью, одиночно и в составе пары.

Дозаправка в воздухе – один из самых сложных видов летной подготовки. К ней допускаются только опытные специалисты, которые в ходе полета должны тщательно соблюдать режим скорости и высоты. Пилоты на высоте от 2 до 5 тыс. метров при скорости 500-600 км/ч приближались к топливозаправщику на расстояние 10-15 метров, выпущенной штангой «контактировались» с конус-датчиком заправщика, а затем выдерживали данную дистанцию до полной перекачки топлива.

Особенностью проведения упражнений по дозаправке топливом в воздухе в этом году стало сближение бомбардировщиков и разведчиков на высоте около 2 тыс. метров в условиях сильного испарения и тряски от воздушных ям. Они проявляются в условиях высокой температуры воздуха – около 40 градусов на солнце, когда с каждым километром подъема воздушного борта температура воздуха уменьшается на 6 градусов и достигает 25 градусов, что создает перепад плотности воздушных масс.

Воздушная заправка топливом – необходимый элемент подготовки летчиков оперативно-тактической авиации, позволяющий выполнять задачи по предназначению на большом удалении от мест базирования и выполнять континентальные перелеты по территории России.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2235891@egNews



" Самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50 проконтролируют воздушную обстановку над Черным мoрем на фоне масштабных учений НАТО, кoторые проходят на территории ряда причерноморских стран Восточной Европы. Об этом сообщил журналистам в понедельник начальник пресс-службы Южного вoенного округа (ЮВО) Вадим Астафьев.

"Самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения (ДРЛО) А-50 ВКС России совершили перелет на oдин из оперативных аэродромов, дислоцированных в Краснодарском крае. После дозаправки топливом экипажи А-50 приступили к выполнению задач по контролю радиолокационной обстановки в воздушном пространстве в зоне границы РФ над черноморским побережьем Крыма и Кубани. Полеты авиации ВКС России проводятся на фоне масштабных учений НАТО, кoторые проходят на территории ряда причерноморских государств Вoсточной Европы", - сказал он.

Астафьев уточнил, что в воздушном прoстранстве над нейтральными водами Черного моря сопровождение самолета ДРЛО А-50 ВКС России обеспечивают истребители Су-27СМ3 объединения ВВС и ПВО ЮВО. "Контроль обстановки воздушными средствами дальнего обнаружения позволит не допустить возможных инцидентов с участием гражданских кoраблей и воздушных судов, которые могут случайно oказаться в зоне учений вооруженных сил стран НАТО", - отметил начальник пресс-службы.

По инициативе НАТО в мае-июне на территории Болгарии, Румынии, Венгрии, Хорватии, Словении и Северной Македонии проходит серия многонациональных и национальных учений, которые связаны между собой - Saber Guardian - 2019, "Шабла - 2019", Strike Back - 2019 и Swift Response - 2019. В них примут участие военнослужащие Болгарии, США, Великобритании, Украины, Греции, Северной Македонии, Канады и Италии, всего - до 6 тыс. человек. Цель учений - совершенствование оперативных способностей и совместимости подразделений. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6533446

Ну ещё и "балтопс" ))

----------


## Avia M

> "  4-я армия Военно-воздушных сил и ПВО, входящая в состав Южного военного округа, стала победителем всероссийского конкурса "Авиадартс"


Поподробнее...

Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" 2002-2019 - Авиадартс 2019. Часть 1

----------


## AMCXXL

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/120979/



> АО «*Авиастар-СП» передало в эксплуатацию сверхтяжелый транспортный самолет Ан-124-100 «Руслан*» (№* 05-02*). 
> 
> «Самолет Ан-124-100 был изготовлен в АО „Авиастар-СП“ 29 сентября 1987 года, — сообщил директор программы „Ан-124“ Сергей Дьячков. — Его наработка составляет 4058 летных часов. В период эксплуатации он совершил 1751 посадку».
> В рамках программы по восстановлению летной годности ВС на Ан-124-100 в АО «Авиастар-СП» были выполнены работы по оценке технического состояния и восстановлению летной годности самолета, проведены доработки по бюллетеням, заменены вышедшие из строя покупные изделия, устранены эксплуатационные повреждения «Руслана.
> Ресурс обновленного Ан-124-100 продлен до 33 лет его эксплуатации (до 29 сентября 2020 года) или 6000 летных часов и 2500 посадок. Переданный самолет успешно завершил программу наземных и летных испытаний на летно-испытательной станции.
> На данный момент на «Авиастар-СП» реализуется программа модернизации на Ан-124-100ВТА (№ *0508*). В ближайшее время он будет передан на летно-испытательную станцию для прохождения наземных и летных испытаний. Еще два Ан-124-100 (заводские номера *0503 и 0604*) проходят программу по сервисному обслуживанию и восстановлению летной годности. Их передадут эксплуатанту до 1 ноября 2019 года.

----------


## Djoker

> *Облик перспективного перехватчика на смену МиГ-31 сформируют до конца года*
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 июн – РИА Новости. Облик перспективного дальнего перехватчика на смену МиГ-31 будет сформирован до конца года, тогда же завершатся научно-исследовательские работы, заявил в интервью РИА Новости генеральный директор российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко.
> 
> "Перспективный самолет будет применять новые виды авиационных средств поражения, он будет создан с применением новых технологий малозаметности, сможет перевозить необходимое количество вооружений, будет действовать на очень большом радиусе перехвата. Сейчас все эти требования закладываются в облик самолета. Научно-исследовательские работы должны завершиться до конца года утвержденным обликом", - сказал Тарасенко.
> 
> Он уточнил, что есть график с Минобороны по данному проекту. "Мы убеждены в том, что такой самолет необходим нашей стране. Это следующий, очень большой шаг на пути укрепления обороноспособности государства, защиты рубежей нашей Родины. И речь здесь идет не только об Арктике и Востоке, как это принято считать. Мы работаем над комплексной системой глобальной обороны рубежей России. Рассчитываем, что ПАК ДП (перспективный авиакомплекс дальнего перехвата) заменит МиГ-31, когда его ресурс подойдет к своему логическому завершению", - пояснил гендиректор компании "МиГ".


https://ria.ru/20190617/1555619330.html

----------


## Djoker

> *В России создали летный образец нового учебно-тренировочного МиГ-УТС*
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 июн – РИА Новости. Первый летный образец новейшего российского учебно-тренировочного самолета МиГ-УТС создан, его презентую в ближайшее время, сообщил в интервью РИА Новости генеральный директор российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко.
> 
> "Проект продолжается, мы сделали летный образец. В ближайшее время мы его презентуем. В данный момент мы с нашими партнерами проводим маркетинговые изыскания. Мы позиционируем этот самолет как дополнение к МиГ-35. Это наше комплексное маркетинговое предложение. Сейчас совместно "Рособоронэкспортом" мы обсуждаем эту стратегию с потенциальными заказчиками", - сказал Тарасенко.


https://ria.ru/20190617/1555621292.html

----------


## cobra_73

Знающие подскажите как нынче готовят второго пилота/штурмана оператора таких самолетов как Су-30СМ, Су-34 и МиГ-31. Их готовят как штурманов чисто или дают в дополнение к штурманской специальности определенный миниум в качестве летчика?

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи армейской и оперативно-тактической авиации авиационных соединений армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Волгоградской, Ростовской областях и на Ставрополье совершили перелеты на оперативные аэродромы в Краснодарском крае и Крыму в рамках командно-штабного учения (КШУ) с объединением ВВС и ПВО.

В ходе учения экипажи отработали задачи вывода аэродромов базирования из-под удара авиации условного противника с выполнением нормативов по отражению ракетных ударов и перелетом на оперативные аэродромы.

Затем группировка авиации нанесла ответный встречный авиационный удар с применением авиационных средств поражения на авиационных полигонах в Краснодарском крае, Астраханской области и Крыму.

Всего в КШУ с армией ВВС и ПВО ЮВО, которое продлится до конца недели, задействовано около 70 самолетов, в том числе Су-27СМ3, Су-30М2, Су-34 и Су-24М, Су-25СМ3, а также около 30 вертолетов армейской авиации Ми-8АМШ «Терминатор», Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», Ка-52 «Аллигатор», Ми-35. 

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2237442@egNews


" Экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-24М авиаполка Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Волгоградской области в ходе совместного учения с боевой стрельбой 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО выполнили учебно-боевую задачу по отражению ракетно-авиационного удара и совершили посадку на оперативный аэродром в Краснодарском крае.

По замыслу учения условный противник предпринял попытку нанесения МРАУ, имитированного ракетами-мишенями «Стриж» и светящими авиационными бомбами САБ-250-200. Поднятые в воздух экипажи истребителей Су-30 применили по целям ракеты класса «воздух – воздух».

Всего летчики уничтожили более 30 различных аэродинамических целей, имитирующих крылатые ракеты и самолёты противника, а также командные пункты, автомобильные колонны и другие объекты условного противника. По оценке руководства ракетно-авиационный удар условного противника был успешно отражен.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2237425@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> как нынче готовят штурмана оператора таких самолетов как Су-30СМ


Челябинск...

----------


## cobra_73

> Челябинск...


А толику подробностей можно?

----------


## OKA

" Ударные вертолеты Ми-24 201 военной базы, дислоцированной в Таджикистане, отработали уничтожение бронетехники условного противника в ходе учения на полигоне Ляур.

По замыслу маневров расчеты беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Элерон» при ведении воздушной разведки зафиксировали перемещение колонны техники незаконного вооруженного формирования в труднодоступной горной местности. В воздух были подняты два вертолета Ми-24, которые нанесли условные удары управляемыми ракетами класса «воздух – поверхность». Отработка учебно-боевых задач проводилась в рамках тактического учения с участием около 500 российских мотострелков. Также задействовано около 60 единиц вооружения и военной техники, в том числе бронетранспортеры БТР-82А, танки Т-72Б, самоходные артиллерийские 122-мм орудия 2С1 «Гвоздика», 122-мм РСЗО «Град». Учение завершиться 22 июня.

Дислоцированная в Таджикистане 201-я военная база — крупнейший военный объект России за ее пределами. Дислоцируется в двух городах — Душанбе и Бохтаре. Согласно подписанному в октябре 2012 года соглашению, соединение будет находиться в Таджикистане до 2042 года.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2237550@egNews

----------


## AMCXXL

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...Li4D5f1_i6g0z4




> Сегодня в Москве под руководством главы военного ведомства генерала армии Сергея Шойгу состоялось очередное заседание Коллегии Минобороны России
> 
> За последние полтора года в Воздушно-космических силах проведено 37 организационных мероприятий, сформировано 20 воинских частей и подразделений.
> ВКС получили более 250 единиц новой и модернизированной техники.
> 
> В результате были переоснащены 9 авиационных и зенитных ракетных полков.
> 
> Министр обороны озвучил ряд задач на будущее.
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Авиационный комплекс имени Ильюшина передал Воздушно-космическим силам России два модернизированных тяжелых транспортника Ил-76МД-М, еще один будет передан до конца года.
Модернизированная машина получила новый пилотажно-навигационный комплекс, который соответствует всем требованиям и правилам полетов как на российских, так и на зарубежных воздушных трассах.

https://ria.ru/20190625/1555876296.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Три машины Су-35С сию наблюдаются на Итурупе. Получается дежурство на регулярной основе...
Молодцы!

----------


## L39aero

Можно сказать "горячо" любимое...

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 авиационного полка Южного военного округа (ЮВО), базирующегося в Краснодарском крае, приступили к выполнению задач по уничтожению объектов противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) условного противника.

Летчики совершенствуют навыки пилотирования авиационной техники в горной местности при сложных метеорологических условиях на разных высотах.

В составе боевого звена экипажи Су-25СМ3 должны преодолеть систему ПВО, выполнить пуски управляемых ракет, стрельбы из авиационных пушек и сброс корректируемых авиабомб по позициям условного противника на одном из авиационных полигонов Кубани.

К выполнению полетных заданий привлечены более 100 пилотов, техников и специалистов наземных обеспечивающих служб, задействовано свыше 20 самолетов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2240344@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Экс-глава Ингушетии Юнус-Бек Евкуров, в июле 2019 года назначенный замминистра обороны, будет курировать боевую подготовку и безопасность полетов авиации, следует из информации на сайте ведомства.

https://ria.ru/20190715/1556555265.h...medium=desktop

Логично?

----------


## TapAc

Известия пишут
https://iz.ru/900016/2019-07-16/v-ss...zen.yandex.com:
"Американское издание We Are The Mighty составило рейтинг из пяти самых быстрых действующих военных летательных аппаратов. В список попали в том числе три российских (советских) самолета.
Лидером рейтинга оказался экспериментальный американский беспилотный орбитальный корабль X-37. По словам экспертов, он способен в разреженных верхних слоях атмосферы развивать крейсерскую скорость около 16 чисел Маха. Далее в списке идет советский истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-25 с крейсерской скоростью 2,8 числа Маха.
Третье место издание отдало американскому истребителю четвертого поколения F-15Е Strike Eagle, максимальная скорость которого, по данным издания, составляет более 4,8 тыс. км/ч. Далее идет советский истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31, максимальная скорость которого, согласно материалу, составляет более 4,8 тыс. км/ч. Замыкает пятерку российский истребитель Су-27, способный разгоняться примерно до 4 тыс. км/ч."

Тю, а вы говорите, что у нас проблемы с созданием ЛА способных разгонятся до гиперзвуковых скоростей. Вон уже в советские времена в плотную подошли!

P.s. На заглавной фотографии если кто не понял Су-57.

----------


## Red307

> Известия пишут
> https://iz.ru/900016/2019-07-16/v-ss...zen.yandex.com:
> "Американское издание We Are The Mighty составило рейтинг из пяти самых быстрых действующих военных летательных аппаратов. В список попали в том числе три российских (советских) самолета.
> Лидером рейтинга оказался экспериментальный американский беспилотный орбитальный корабль X-37. По словам экспертов, он способен в разреженных верхних слоях атмосферы развивать крейсерскую скорость около 16 чисел Маха. Далее в списке идет советский истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-25 с крейсерской скоростью 2,8 числа Маха.
> Третье место издание отдало американскому истребителю четвертого поколения F-15Е Strike Eagle, максимальная скорость которого, по данным издания, составляет более 4,8 тыс. км/ч. Далее идет советский истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31, максимальная скорость которого, согласно материалу, составляет более 4,8 тыс. км/ч. Замыкает пятерку российский истребитель Су-27, способный разгоняться примерно до 4 тыс. км/ч."
> 
> Тю, а вы говорите, что у нас проблемы с созданием ЛА способных разгонятся до гиперзвуковых скоростей. Вон уже в советские времена в плотную подошли!
> 
> P.s. На заглавной фотографии если кто не понял Су-57.


Можно было бы в юмор.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## cobra_73

Джентльмены! А какие ограничения по боковому ветру есть у наших современных самолетов типа Су-27, МиГ-31, МиГ-29..

Ну очень надо!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Джентльмены! А какие ограничения по боковому ветру есть у наших современных самолетов типа Су-27, МиГ-31, МиГ-29..
> 
> Ну очень надо!


А Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?(с) По МиГ-29 ограничение боковой составляющей не более 15 м/с при взлете и посадке.

----------


## GThomson

> Экс-глава Ингушетии Юнус-Бек Евкуров, в июле 2019 года назначенный замминистра обороны, будет курировать боевую подготовку и безопасность полетов авиации, следует из информации на сайте ведомства.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190715/1556555265.h...medium=desktop
> 
> Логично?


"...курировать боевую подготовку и безопасность полетов авиации." -  для бывшего десантника самое то. особенно, безопасность полётов...

----------


## L39aero

Да все нормально, скоро пехота будет везде и всюду. А потом гусеницы на самолётах...

----------


## KAV

> Бл... просто слов нормальных найти не можно... доколе?


Рискну предположить, что до тех пор, пока наверху будут "рулить" вместо профессионалов эффективные менеджеры.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Авиаполк ЗВО под Тверью получит партию истребителей Су-30СМ с модернизированным двигателем


 ЦАМТО / Новости / Авиаполк ЗВО под Тверью получит партию истребителей Су-30СМ с модернизированным двигателем

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Москва. 13 июля 2019 г. ИНТЕРФАКС - В России разрабатывают новую модификацию многоцелевого истребителя Су-30СМ, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в авиапроме.
       "ОКБ Сухого приступило к опытно-конструкторским работам (ОКР) по созданию модернизированного истребителя под шифром Су-30СМД. Эта модификация получит самый современный двигатель АЛ-41Ф-1С (изделие 117С), который сейчас устанавливается на серийные самолёты Су-35", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Д - что обозначает в Су-30СМД? Двигатель?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ЦАМТО / Новости / Авиаполк ЗВО под Тверью получит партию истребителей Су-30СМ с модернизированным двигателем


А чего только ЗВО? Другие округа чего, лысые, что ли? :с
Ох уж эти гении заголовков.

----------


## AMCXXL

> А чего только ЗВО? Другие округа чего, лысые, что ли? :с
> Ох уж эти гении заголовков.


А где еще вы хотите поставить Су-30СМ?

Эребуни (ЮВО) получит Су-30СМ в 2020 году
Другие базы уже завершили перевооружение с Су-30СМ (Домна, Миллерово и Курск)

----------


## Сергей-1982

> А чего только ЗВО? Другие округа чего, лысые, что ли? :с
> Ох уж эти гении заголовков.


В случае с Тверью Су-30СМ идут в качестве УБ к Су-35С,в таком виде они есть на Дземги и Угловой.
Пока нет на Бесовце и вот в Хотилово.

----------


## L39aero

Рискну добавить, 3 полка 57ых явно тоже будут нуждаться в спарка, да предполагаемый Бельбек, Да в будущем ещё нужны будут на пересаживающихся.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Рискну добавить, 3 полка 57ых явно тоже будут нуждаться в спарка, да предполагаемый Бельбек, Да в будущем ещё нужны будут на пересаживающихся.


Пока в 57-й не поставили большой изогнутый дисплей, рабочее поле кабины остается практически идентичным с Су-35, т.ч. трудности при переходе с 35-го на 57-й будут минимальны.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Рискну добавить, 3 полка 57ых явно тоже будут нуждаться в спарка, да предполагаемый Бельбек, Да в будущем ещё нужны будут на пересаживающихся.


Помимо Бельбека, ходили сухи что ИАП имени Покрышкина в Калининграде на Су-35С пересядет.
Думаю к концу года будет известно кто первый пересядет на Су-35С.

----------


## KAV

> Д - что обозначает в Су-30СМД? Двигатель?


Мое ИМХО, что Д - это доработанный.

----------


## Avia M

> ходили сухи что ИАП имени Покрышкина в Калининграде на Су-35С пересядет.


Слухи и сейчас ходят, о ином полке...

----------


## Red307

> Мое ИМХО, что Д - это доработанный.


"Двигатели"

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Слухи и сейчас ходят, о ином полке...


Я что то пропустил?
Я встречал инфу по Бельбеку и 689 ИАП в Чкаловске.

----------


## Avia M

> Я что то пропустил?


Полагаю, в стране много лавочек, соотв. и мнения разнятся... :Smile:  (о слухах)

----------


## AMCXXL

> Помимо Бельбека, ходили сухи что ИАП имени Покрышкина в Калининграде на Су-35С пересядет.
> .


Калининград: ВМФ
ВМФ получит Су-35 после ВКС
689 ИАП; Это все еще формируется. Не через 5 или 6 лет нет.





> В случае с Тверью Су-30СМ идут в качестве УБ к Су-35С,в таком виде они есть на Дземги и Угловой.
> Пока нет на Бесовце и вот в Хотилово.


Бесовец получает Су-30СМ в этом году или в 2020 году




> Пока в 57-й не поставили большой изогнутый дисплей, рабочее поле кабины остается практически идентичным с Су-35, т.ч. трудности при переходе с 35-го на 57-й будут минимальны.


Перехода нет, Су-57 сформирует три новые полки (209º или 562º , 177º , 60º или 216º)
Крымск сформирует третью эскадру с Су-57
Позже еще одну эскадрилью , разделить на два полка , как в Калининграде




> Думаю к концу года будет известно кто первый пересядет на Су-35С





> Полагаю, в стране много лавочек, соотв. и мнения разнятся... (*о слухах*)


предыдущая страница #7681 

Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

*Сергея Шойгу: "До конца года необходимо сформировать управление смешанной авиационной дивизии на Приморском операционном направлении"*

Чтобы сформировать новое подразделение в Приморье, требуется больше, чем один полк

----------


## L39aero

С такими идеями откуда вы лётчиков наберёт на 3 новых полка? Даже в СССР нонсенс был, когда заново сформировали на новой матчасти полк на су-27 216-ый. А тут 3 новых при одном уже сформированом, а точнее развёрнутом из эскадрильи в ИАП.
ВМФ не получит Су-35. Моряки получают 30СМ, 689 только сформировался, его на новые самолёты точно сейчас пересаживать никто не станет, им ещё в полк превратиться надо, л/с нормально доукомплектоваться. Максимум ему в ближайшее время светит СМ3. Про это много раз официально заявляли,ну а откуда они возьмутся сами догадайтесь. 
Поэтому явно 35ые светят Бельбеку, ибо они уже свои самолёты подзатаскали, а по СМ3 отказ от планов произошел, да и нагрузка на них только выросла и как полк состоялись(ЛТУ, УЧЕНИЯ). Никто Крымск дробить не будет, его там за глаза, второй просто некуда сажать и так на побережье 2 полка истребительных, куда уж больше?
Единственное, что реально может быть это на 35ых высвобождающихся при пересаживании на 57ые появится ИАП на севере.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Калининград: ВМФ
> ВМФ получит Су-35 после ВКС
> 689 ИАП; Это все еще формируется. Не через 5 или 6 лет нет.


Возможно,тогда первым будет Бельбек.


> Сергея Шойгу: "До конца года необходимо сформировать управление смешанной авиационной дивизии на Приморском операционном направлении"
> 
> Чтобы сформировать новое подразделение в Приморье, требуется больше, чем один полк


Восстановят 530 ИАП,тем более что де факто МиГ-31БМ находятся на Соколовке ,хоть и числятся в 22 ИАП,опять же ходили слухи что Су-24М2 Гусар с Хурбы передадут в Варфоломеевку и там развернут САП.Вот считайте уже новых полка,выдернут 22 ИАП(создав там еще одну ИАЭ) из 303 дивизии,вот считайте и новая дивизия.Ну  а в 303 дивизии развернут отдельные эскадрилий на Соколе и Ясном,при том де факто там уже есть самолеты от 23 ИАП и 18 ШАП.

----------


## Red307

> Возможно,тогда первым будет Бельбек.


"Первым" в чем?

----------


## cobra_73

> Возможно,тогда первым будет Бельбек. Восстановят 530 ИАП,тем более что де факто МиГ-31БМ находятся на Соколовке ,хоть и числятся в 22 ИАП,опять же ходили слухи что Су-24М2 Гусар с Хурбы передадут в Варфоломеевку и там развернут САП.Вот считайте уже новых полка,выдернут 22 ИАП(создав там еще одну ИАЭ) из 303 дивизии,вот считайте и новая дивизия.Ну  а в 303 дивизии развернут отдельные эскадрилий на Соколе и Ясном,при том де факто там уже есть самолеты от 23 ИАП и 18 ШАП.


В целом да, только вот на последнем фото в Соколовке сидело 2 эскадрильи. Одна на МиГ-31, вторая на Су. Так что вполне вероятно что полк там уже восстановлен.




> "Двигатели"


Врядли. 
По Идее - *У*лучшенный, *С*ерийный, *М*одернизированный. Так что *Д*оработанный вероятнее

----------


## Сергей-1982

> "Первым" в чем?


Имею в виду что после Хотилова,скорей всего Бельбек пересадят на Су-35С.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Так что вполне вероятно что полк там уже восстановлен.


Официоза пока не было,ведь вы прекрасно понимаете что мало посадить самолеты,нужно и штат комендатуры развернуть до полка,опять же КП,ЗКП и т.д.
Хотя слухи о востановолении ходят с 2017 года.

----------


## Avia M

> В целом да, только вот на последнем фото в Соколовке сидело 2 эскадрильи. Одна на МиГ-31, вторая на Су. Так что вполне вероятно что полк там уже восстановлен.


Выше сообщал, то угловские (у них дома ремонт).




> По Идее - Улучшенный, Серийный, Модернизированный. Так что Доработанный вероятнее


На том конце провода "горячей линии" ответили, что ещё сами не утвердились... :Smile:

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Выше сообщал, то угловские


Так это понятно что с 22 ИАП,просто в нем и так уже 3 ИАЭ на МиГ-31,Су-35С+ в качестве спарок Су-30М2/СМ и если не ошибаюсь осталось еще некоторое количество Су-27СМ. Короче там  самолетов почти на 2 ИАП,по 2 ИАЭ(то же самое в Дземги),так что вполне могут и создать на их базе новые ИАП.

----------


## cobra_73

> На том конце провода "горячей линии" ответили, что ещё сами не утвердились...


Это пять!




> Официоза пока не было,ведь вы прекрасно понимаете что мало посадить самолеты,нужно и штат комендатуры развернуть до полка,опять же КП,ЗКП и т.д.
> Хотя слухи о востановолении ходят с 2017 года.


Ды понятно что и то что прилетело тож на голом бетоне без тылов и ТО не бросиш. Значит есть чтото. Я как то видел как в Анадыре комендатуру ДА развертывали до авиабазы 2-й категории, так правильно по моему...

----------


## Red307

> Врядли. 
> По Идее - *У*лучшенный, *С*ерийный, *М*одернизированный. Так что *Д*оработанный вероятнее


Потом Переработанный и тп.))

ОКБ Сухого просто делает с модернизациями - М, М2, М3 и т.п.

Да и что там "дорабатывать", если ещё предыдущая итерация СМ1 (или какая там) не готова?

----------


## Avia M

ИТУРУП, 2 августа. /ТАСС/. Премьер-министр РФ Дмитрий Медведев пообщался на Курилах с экипажами Су-35, несущих боевое дежурство на острове Итуруп, отметив важность места, где они служат.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6726466

Кст., пара машин "сердюковских" и одна "шойговская". :Smile:

----------


## L39aero

В Варфоломеевке уже давно САП, 530ый??зачем, они себя уютно во Владике чувствуют, вы в Чугуях бывали? При переезде можно махом потерять кучу л/с, не говоря уже о боеготовности. 790ый же не дробят, зачем здесь галиматьей заниматься?

----------


## Сергей-1982

> В Варфоломеевке уже давно САП,


Простите ко когда это произошла,там не давно была РАЭ.


> зачем, они себя уютно во Владике чувствуют, вы в Чугуях бывали? При переезде можно махом потерять кучу л/с, не говоря уже о боеготовности.


По этой логике тога новые полки создавать в обще не зачем,а уж прикрывать севера и т.д. тем более.


> 790ый же не дробят, зачем здесь галиматьей заниматься


Может потому что просторы Европеиской части куда меньше чем Д.Востока.
По факту самолеты 22 ИАП уже как пару лет юзают с Соколовки,ровно как и с прошлого года самолеты 23 ИАП замечены на Курилах и Сахалине.
Не подскажите как летчики ВВС США служат Аляски?
Ну или как наши северные гарнизоны живут ?

----------


## Avia M

> Ну или как наши северные гарнизоны живут ?


ГСМ в бочках с танковоза, по брёвнам наверх катали... Ныне иное дело, стандарты другие.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> ГСМ в бочках с танковоза, по брёвнам наверх катали... Ныне иное дело, стандарты другие.


Тем не менее гарнизоны на северах строят: Земля Александра,Новая земля,Тикси,Врангель,Котел

----------


## Сергей-1982

> ГСМ в бочках с танковоза, по брёвнам наверх катали... Ныне иное дело, стандарты другие.


Но тем не менее гарнизоны на северах и сейчас есть и строят новые.

----------


## cobra_73

> В Варфоломеевке уже давно САП, 530ый??зачем, они себя уютно во Владике чувствуют, вы в Чугуях бывали? При переезде можно махом потерять кучу л/с, не говоря уже о боеготовности. 790ый же не дробят, зачем здесь галиматьей заниматься?



Я и в Провидении служил и вы не поверите нравилось мне там больше чем в Петропавловске или Новосибирске, или Владивостоке...

----------


## Avia M

> Но тем не менее гарнизоны на северах и сейчас есть и строят новые.


Так и я о том! В современных условиях, проще перезимовать. Да и бочки тягать, прошлый век.

----------


## Avia M

> самолеты 23 ИАП замечены на Курилах.


Вооружение бережно "укутали". :Smile:

----------


## L39aero

А назовите ка мне базу ВВС США на территории штата Аляска кроме Эльмендорфа? Что ж за страсть своих военных запихнуть в ж...пу мира. Чугуя это величайшая деревня, а ещё там речушка любит полосу топить, а ещё чтобы туда отправить полк надо жилье построить, школу, детский сад, базу... Не проще ли использовать комендатуры для отработки, просто не на долго перелётая туда когда МУ нормальные.
А жить семье в цивилизации, что ж наши жены вам сделали, куда их там в дырах устраивать?

----------


## sovietjet

> А назовите ка мне базу ВВС США на территории штата Аляска кроме Эльмендорфа? Что ж за страсть своих военных запихнуть в ж...пу мира. Чугуя это величайшая деревня, а ещё там речушка любит полосу топить, а ещё чтобы туда отправить полк надо жилье построить, школу, детский сад, базу... Не проще ли использовать комендатуры для отработки, просто не на долго перелётая туда когда МУ нормальные.
> А жить семье в цивилизации, что ж наши жены вам сделали, куда их там в дырах устраивать?


Также Эилсон

----------


## Fencer

> опять же ходили слухи что Су-24М2 Гусар с Хурбы передадут в Варфоломеещщвку и там развернут САП


277-й бап был бы в этом случае в две эскадрильи Су-34?

----------


## Avia M

> А жить семье в цивилизации, что ж наши жены вам сделали, куда их там в дырах устраивать?


Однозначного ответа нет. Можно о профессии, уставе, долге рассуждать...
Давайте вспомним, времена расцвета Союза. Служили во всех "дырочках", с соотв. коэффициентами...

----------


## L39aero

Так сейчас ни коэффициента толком, ни преференций от этих дырочек, ни пенсии. Ну и тогда и противник был поизворотливее, да и было что громить, а сейчас пол ВВО это не предприятия, а так, леса, поля,а все что надо охранять и так прикрыто.

----------


## Avia M

> Так сейчас ни коэффициента толком, ни преференций от этих дырочек, ни пенсии. Ну и тогда и противник был поизворотливее, да и было что громить, а сейчас пол ВВО это не предприятия, а так, леса, поля,а все что надо охранять и так прикрыто.


Не соглашусь. "Громить" и сейчас есть что и главное кого. Иначе зачем на тех же островах иметь вооружение? Там толком нет ничего (по Вашему).
"Поизворотлевее"? По моему наоборот, более прямолинейный. Летали аж до Урала, границы дергали по всем направлениям.   
Сейчас "мирно захватывают территории", "дружить" призывают...
Впрочем, не по теме. Завершаю.

----------


## KAV

> Давайте вспомним, времена расцвета Союза. Служили во всех "дырочках", с соотв. коэффициентами...


Что сравнивать те времена и эти. Во времена "развитого" Союза на то же Забайкалье, например, была полнокровная бомбардировочная дивизия на Су-24, две ИБАшных из пяти полков на различных модификациях Су-17 и МиГ-27, одна истребительная плюс отдельный 120 полк в Домне, плюс еще разведчики, вертолетчики, ВТА и истребительный полк ПВО в Безречной.
А сейчас одна "фикция" в виде 120 полка с двумя эскадрами на Су-30СМ и 266-го с двумя эскадрами на Су-25. И это на огромную территорию Забайкалья, граничащую с сегодня дружественным Китаем.

----------


## KAV

> Не соглашусь. "Громить" и сейчас есть что и главное кого.


Есть, есть. Только тогда Союз мог себе позволить участвовать в локальных конфликтах на нескольких ТВД сразу, а сейчас, ИМХО, на одном....и максимум на втором, но уже не в полном объеме. Впрочем, это конечно же зависит от масштаба конфликта.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Что сравнивать те времена и эти. Во времена "развитого" Союза на то же Забайкалье, например, была полнокровная бомбардировочная дивизия на Су-24, две ИБАшных из пяти полков на различных модификациях Су-17 и МиГ-27, одна истребительная плюс отдельный 120 полк в Домне, плюс еще разведчики, вертолетчики, ВТА и истребительный полк ПВО в Безречной.
> А сейчас одна "фикция" в виде 120 полка с двумя эскадрами на Су-30СМ и 266-го с двумя эскадрами на Су-25. И это на огромную территорию Забайкалья, граничащую с сегодня дружественным Китаем.


Бывал я в тех краях. Старики-вояки рассказывали, что все войсковые части в приграничной Борзе (включая Чиндант) существовали ровно для того, чтобы сдержать натиск китайцев на промежуток от 15 минут до получаса, пока Харбинская ракетная дивизия не подготовится к ответочке. Толку от других аэродромов (Домна, Бада, Степь, Укурей) в случае серьёзного замеса, прямо скажем, было бы немного. Сдаётся мне, ЗабВО вообще был придуман как прижизненное чистилище для провинившихся.
Впрочем, щас и ракетной дивизии тоже нет.

----------


## KAV

> Бывал я в тех краях. Старики-вояки рассказывали, что все войсковые части в приграничной Борзе (включая Чиндант) существовали ровно для того, чтобы сдержать натиск китайцев на промежуток от 15 минут до получаса, пока Харбинская ракетная дивизия не подготовится к ответочке. Толку от других аэродромов (Домна, Бада, Степь, Укурей) в случае серьёзного замеса, прямо скажем, было бы немного. Сдаётся мне, ЗабВО вообще был придуман как прижизненное чистилище для провинившихся.
> Впрочем, щас и ракетной дивизии тоже нет.


Вопрос спорный.
Скажем у нашего 43-го апиб в паспорте целей были весьма интересные объекты на территории КНР. И полк был вполне подготовлен к выполению поставленных задач.  
А когда в 1979 году НОАК перешла границу Вьетнама и углубилась на его территорию, на территории СССР и братской Монголии были начаты масштабнейшие учения, с боевым применением вооружений вблизи границ с КНР.
В немалой степени именно эта политика СССР, показавшая наглядно, что Советский союз готов выполнить свои союзнические обязательства перед социалистическим Вьетнамом, и остудила горячие головы в руководстве ЦК КПК и НОАК. НОАК таки вышла с территории Вьетнама.
Да и коллектив в нашей части был, ИМХО, хороший, поэтому я не совсем согласен с Вами, что в ЗабВО отправляли только провинившихся.

----------


## L39aero

По поводу есть что прикрывать... Ну вот взять близлежащие к кВладивостоку предприятия имеющие стратегическое значение, такие как завод в большом камне, порт Находка, база флота во Владивостоке, АРЗ в Воздвиженке и завод в Арсеньеве гораздо лучше прикрываются из Угловки чем из бубеней типа Чугуевки. И рубеж дальше и дежурить проще, вот единственное пожалуй +к выживаемости это наличие хотя-бы аэродромов рассредоточения. А так... Ну там дальность до Японии такая, что нормально работающие РТОшники все спалят.

----------


## Nazar

> А так... Ну там дальность до Японии такая, что нормально работающие РТОшники все спалят.


Ага, у меня там однокашник и очень хороший друг, нач.службы РЭБ флота..Передам ему Ваши пожелания..))

----------


## Сергей-1982

> А сейчас одна "фикция" в виде 120 полка с двумя эскадрами на Су-30СМ и 266-го с двумя эскадрами на Су-25. И это на огромную территорию Забайкалья, граничащую с сегодня дружественным Китаем.


На Восток-2018  ,Су-34 летали с Восточного и Джиды(не знаю правда нет,встречал такую инфу на одном из форумов).Опять же встречал слухи что Джиду будут восстанавливать.

----------


## KAV

> На Восток-2018  ,Су-34 летали с Восточного и Джиды(не знаю правда нет,встречал такую инфу на одном из форумов).Опять же встречал слухи что Джиду будут восстанавливать.


Да ведь Су-34 то были не Забайкальские. А так, если аэродром комендатура поддерживает в хорошем состоянии, почему не летать то. 
Только это и подтверждает наверное мое ИМХО, что страна наша пока может принимать участие в масштабном локальном конфликте на одном ТВД, может быть еще не в полной мере и на втором. Одновременно, разумеется.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Да ведь Су-34 то были не Забайкальские.


Да,тут вы правы,самолеты были с западных полков.


> А так, если аэродром комендатура поддерживает в хорошем состоянии, почему не летать то.


Ну так в наших условиях,хотя бы хоть комендатуры поддерживали.


> Только это и подтверждает наверное мое ИМХО, что страна наша пока может принимать участие в масштабном локальном конфликте на одном ТВД, может быть еще не в полной мере и на втором. Одновременно, разумеется.


Тут вы тоже правы,все зависит от того какого размера локальный конфликт. К примеру Буря в пустыни потребовала 2000 боевых самолетов,Югославия 1999 года 700,Ирак 2003 больше 1000,Ливия 2011 более 200,08.08.08 по разным оценкам от 100 до 200,первая Чеченская


> Всего привлекалось 515 самолетов, в том числе 274-фронтовой авиации:
> - 72 Су-24 (21 - аэр. Морозовск, 22-аэр. Ейск,12-аэр. Краснодар,18 - аэр. Мариновка);
> - 85 Су-25 (26-аэр. Бутурлиновка, 8-аэр. Моздок, 37-аэр. Буденновск, 6-аэр. Краснодар, 4-аэр.Ахтубинск, 4- аэр.Липецк);
> - 49 МиГ-29 (7-аэр. Зерноград, 21-аэр. Приморско-Ахтарск);
> - 33 Су-24МР (12-аэр. Мариновка, 12-аэр. Шаталово, 7-аэр. Буденновск, 2-аэр. Моздок);
> - 35 МиГ-25РБ - аэр. Шаталово;


Та же полноценная операция против ВСУ,думаю потребует 600-700 самолетов,а то и больше,если не хотим иметь потерь.

----------


## cobra_73

> Та же полноценная операция против ВСУ,думаю потребует 600-700 самолетов,а то и больше,если не хотим иметь потерь.


Вопрос что у нас с аэродромами приграничными? Неплохо было бы летать с РБ, но не выйдет ИМХО.

Что у нас выходит тогда -  Крымская группировка, ИАП в Крымске, ИАП в Миллерово, ИАП в Курске (там проблемы с полосой?), БАП в МОрозовске, Балтимор? Приморско-Ахтарский ШАП.

----------


## L39aero

Ага, а ещё Мариновка, Ростов центральный, Таганрог северный, зерноград, Кущевка...в общем полос хватает на юге, в ЗВО тоже достаточно, там гражданские вполне подойдут.
Подтверждаю на Восток 2018 бывалис)) Морозовские машины были. Там вообще много кто был.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Что у нас выходит тогда - Крымская группировка, ИАП в Крымске, ИАП в Миллерово, ИАП в Курске (там проблемы с полосой?), БАП в МОрозовске, Балтимор? Приморско-Ахтарский ШАП.


Крымск,Липецк,Еиск,Централ

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Что у нас выходит тогда - Крымская группировка, ИАП в Крымске, ИАП в Миллерово, ИАП в Курске (там проблемы с полосой?), БАП в МОрозовске, Балтимор? Приморско-Ахтарский ШАП.


Крымск,Липецк,Еиск,Централ

----------


## Сергей-1982

Что то саит глючит,не все что написал ,высветилось.

----------


## Red307

Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) России пополнятся «Супер Сухими», пишут «Известия» со ссылкой на Министерство обороны.

Отмечается, что первая партия модернизированных истребителей Су-30СМ1 уже заказана. Первые машины ВКС получат до конца 2020 года. Их используют для испытаний и подготовки пилотов, пишет издание.

«Супер Сухой» получил новые двигатели АЛ-41Ф1С, благодаря которым самолет способен выполнять сложнейшие фигуры пилотажа, сообщили в ведомстве.
«Новый радар сделает Су-30СМ1 эффективнее в любых боевых условиях. Именно от радара зависят все характеристики самолета как воздушного бойца», — рассказал военный эксперт Антон Лавров.

Самолеты дорабатывались с учетом эксплуатации и опыта, полученного в ходе операции в Сирии, добавили в министерстве. Массовые поставки машин в ВКС России начнутся в 2021 году.

Ранее стало известно о том, что российские ВКС получат 20 истребителей поколения 4++ Су-35С до конца 2020 года. Отмечалось, что предприятие-производитель данных истребителей Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод (КНААЗ) работает над модернизацией Су-35С с учетом опыта использования авиации в Сирии. На новых версиях машин будут применяться все типы авиационных ракет классов «воздух-воздух» и «воздух-поверхность».

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/08/06/super/

----------


## FlankeRMan69

все  и на прошлых сериях не применяются)

----------


## Red307

> все  и на прошлых сериях не применяются)


Нет. Пока "прошлые"не пойдут модернизацию.

----------


## Avia M

Для истребителей Су-57, поступление которых в Вооруженные силы анонсировал президент Владимир Путин, будут сформированы новые авиаполки. Как рассказали «Известиям» несколько источников в Минобороны, эти военные части будут иметь принципиально иную структуру. В частности, в их составе появятся специальные наземные подразделения, отвечающие за радиолокационную незаметность самолетов. Эксперты полагают, что полки пятого поколения создаются для прикрытия основных стратегических направлений: Дальнего Востока, Юго-Запада и Северо-Запада России.

https://iz.ru/879224/bogdan-stepovoi...podrazdeleniia

----------


## FlankeRMan69

я про старые ракеты

----------


## OKA

" Экипаж вертолета Ми-8АМТШ полка армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, осуществил мониторинговый полет в одном из районов на границе с Республикой Бурятия.

Летчики провели осмотр местности в заданном районе, где предположительно могло быть крупное возгорание на площади около 20 га.

Полет был выполнен после обращения администрации Бургенского участкового лесничества, в связи с тем, что местность является заболоченной, наземное патрулирование провести невозможно.

В ходе визуального осмотра участка местности по заданным координатам и прилегающих территорий очагов возгораний не выявлено.

Экипажи вертолетов авиаполка ВВО находятся в состоянии повышенной готовности к выполнению мероприятий мониторинга и при необходимости тушения природных пожаров с использованием водосливных устройств.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2245448@egNews


" Вертолеты Ми-8 армейской авиации Восточного военного округа продолжают выполнять задачи по тушению лесных пожаров в Иркутской области.

6 августа пять вертолетов Ми-8, оборудованных водосливными устройствами ВСУ-5, с полевого аэродрома н.п. Усть-Кут Иркутской области совершили 7 вылетов и 32 сброса воды в количестве 160 тонн.

Экипажам вертолетов Ми-8 Минобороны России за сутки удалось ликвидировать 30 очагов природных пожаров в Усть-Кутском и Казачинско-Ленском районах Иркутской области.

С утра 7 августа экипажи вертолетов Ми-8 Минобороны России продолжают вылеты в районы Иркутской области, охваченные лесными пожарами.

 Ранее сообщалось, что авиационная группировка Минобороны России в Красноярском крае ликвидировала все очаги открытого возгорания в районах, назначенных для тушения военной авиации.

С начала проведения авиационной группировкой ВКС России операции по тушению пожаров в Красноярском крае и Иркутской области на охваченные огнем лесные массивы сброшено 8159 тысяч тонн воды, ликвидированы лесные пожары на территории общей площадью около 1 млн гектаров.

Применение самолетов и вертолетов Минобороны России для тушения пожаров позволило в пять раз снизить скорость распространения огня и ликвидировать задымление воздуха в городах и населенных пунктах Красноярского края, улучшить общую экологическую обстановку в регионе.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2245515@egNews

----------


## Сергей-1982

видео полет Охотника

----------


## Сергей-1982

*Командующий ВВС: госиспытания Су-57 завершатся в 2019 году, МиГ-35 - в 2021 году* https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...514855&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

12 августа отмечается День Военно-воздушных сил России (ВВС).
Всех с Праздником!

----------


## Fencer

> 12 августа отмечается День Военно-воздушных сил России (ВВС).
> Всех с Праздником!


Присоединяюсь...

----------


## Avia M

В составе Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) РФ три рода войск: военно-воздушные силы (ВВС), войска противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны, а также космические войска. В состав ВВС входит дальняя, военно-транспортная, оперативно-тактическая и армейская авиация.

По данным открытых источников, всего — более 1,8 тыс. самолетов, включая:

свыше 800 истребителей (Су-27, Су-30, Су-33, Су-35, МиГ-29, МиГ-31 и их модификации);
порядка 200 ударных самолетов (Су-34, Су-24М и их модификации);
свыше 200 штурмовиков (Су-25);
около 150 учебно-тренировочных самолетов (Як-130 и другие);
около 70 стратегических бомбардировщиков (Ту-95 и Ту-160) и более 40 дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3.

Кроме того, ВВС насчитывают около 400 военно-транспортных самолетов и самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78, а также более 20 "летающих радаров" — авиационных комплексов дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50 и А-50У.

ВВС также имеют на вооружении порядка 1,5 тыс. ударных, многоцелевых и транспортно-десантных вертолетов (Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-35, Ми-26, Ми-28Н, Ка-52 и некоторые другие).

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6748751...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160 дальней авиации ВКС России выполнили продолжительный беспосадочный перелет из пункта базирования на аэродром Анадырь.

Длительность полета составила более восьми часов, за это время экипажи Ту-160 преодолели свыше 6 тыс. километров. Полет проводился без дозаправок.

Мероприятия проведены в рамках планового летно-тактического учения под руководством командующего дальней авиацией ВКС России генерал-лейтенанта Сергея Кобылаша, которое продлится до конца текущей недели.

В ходе учения будут отработаны задачи перебазирования на оперативные аэродромы, а также полеты с выполнением дозаправки в воздухе. В мероприятии задействовано около 10 самолетов Ту-160, Ту-95мс, Ил-78.

Департамент информации и массовх коммуникаций Минобороны России "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2247403@egNews



" На конечном участке маршрута Ту-160 сопровождали истребители F-22 и СF-18 США и Канада в обеспечении самолёта ДРЛО Е-3 и самолёта-заправщика КС-135.  "



Фото  :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3712093.html

----------


## Avia M

Летчики штурмовой авиации Южного военного округа (ЮВО) из Краснодарского края отработали посадку на подготовленный аэродром с грунтовым покрытием в рамках масштабного двустороннего учения.
После зарядки боекомплекта звено штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 совершило взлет и выполнило бомбометание по целям на авиационном полигоне, расположенном на Кубани.

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2247385@egNews

Фото не прилагаются... :Confused: 

От 2018 июня месяца:




> Штурмовики ЮВО выполнят задачу с грунтового аэродрома 
> Летчики штурмовой авиации Южного военного округа отработают посадку на подготовленный аэродром с грунтовым покрытием. Затем, после зарядки боекомплекта звено штурмовиков Су-25СМ совершит взлет и выполнит бомбометание по целям на авиационных полигонах, расположенных в Крыму и на Кубани. 
> Кроме того, подразделения охраны полигона, а также приданные силы армейского спецназа защитят аэродром, отразив атаку диверсионной группы условного противника. Расчеты зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов «Панцирь С» обеспечат безопасность взлетно-посадочной полосы от воздушного удара авиации условного противника.


Похоже! Только СМ без "3"...

----------


## алтын

Под Каменском-Шахтинским летчики провели военные учения

----------


## алтын

Ко дню ВВС в Астраханской области прошли торжества

----------


## алтын

Военные летчики Краснодара отмечают День ВВС

----------


## Djoker

> *Имеют место отдельные ракетоупущения
> 
> В Крыму авиационную ракету «воздух—поверхность» применили в ангаре*
> 
> Как стало известно “Ъ”, Минобороны пытается взыскать более 45 млн руб. с двух военнослужащих морской авиации Черноморского флота, которые случайно запустили на аэродроме в Саках авиационную управляемую ракету Х-29ТД. К счастью, ее боевая часть с примерно 100 кг взрывчатого вещества не сработала, однако в результате несанкционированного пуска списывать пришлось две Х-29ТД и спецаппаратуру для их проверки, а кроме того, восстанавливать ангар, откуда вылетела ракета.
> 
> Уголовное дело военнослужащих Алексея Чебанова и Николая Зверева, обвиняемых военным следствием Следственного комитета России в нарушении правил обращения с оружием, представляющим повышенную опасность для окружающих (ч. 1 ст. 349 УК РФ), рассмотрел Крымский гарнизонный военный суд. Сейчас в нем слушается иск, заявленный Минобороны к осужденным.
> 
> Из материалов дела следует, что ЧП произошло в в/ч 59882 на военном аэродроме у города Саки, который считается историческим, поскольку в феврале 1945 года на нем приземлялись самолеты с президентом США Франклином Рузвельтом и премьер-министром Великобритании Уинстоном Черчиллем, следовавшими на Ялтинскую конференцию. 1 октября 2017 года также могло войти в историю Крыма. В тот день техники части, используя комплекс «Ока», осуществляли контроль за техническим состоянием авиационных управляемых средств поражения, в том числе двух ракет Х-29ТД, с которыми перед этим осуществлял вылет многоцелевой тяжелый истребитель Су-30СМ.
> ...


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4065390

----------


## Avia M

> Россия восстановила возможности стратегической и дальней авиации. Об этом в интервью телеканалу "Россия-24" (ВГТРК) в воскресенье рассказал министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу, сообщает "Интерфакс".
> "Мы восстановили то, что было. Да, у нас появились сегодня такие возможности, да, наша стратегическая и дальняя авиация начала летать туда, куда летала когда-то", - заявил он, комментируя полет Ту-160 в аэропорт Анадырь вблизи морских границ с США.
> Шойгу подчеркнул, что Россия такими полетами не пытается "задирать" США и другие страны.


Не растерять дальше...

----------


## Fencer

Лётчиков Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО переодевают в новые комбезы https://topwar.ru/161510-letchikov-l...e-kombezy.html

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи истребителей Су-30СМ поколения 4++ выполнили боевые пуски ракет класса «воздух-воздух» по воздушным целям условного противника на полигоне боевой подготовки в Крыму.

В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов летчики успешно выполнили нормативы по поднятию в воздух самолетов для перехвата и уничтожения воздушных целей условного противника, отработали комплекс мероприятий по поиску, обнаружению и уничтожению воздушных световых мишеней ракетами класса «воздух-воздух».

Также пилоты отработали выполнение фигур сложного пилотажа для ухода от средств ПВО условного противника на различных высотах одиночно, в составе пар и звеньев.

В ходе мероприятий боевой подготовки часть экипажей на боевых самолетах была задействована в постановке малогабаритных световых мишеней, используемых для имитации воздушных целей условного противника.

Всего учебно-боевые задачи выполняли 10 самолётов Су-30СМ из состава соединения ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2249229@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Во время пресс-конференции министр уведомил о передаче первого Ту-160М на прохождение испытаний уже в конце 2020 года. Согласно контракту с Минобороны РФ, будет создано 10 машин в первой партии. Уже полным ходом идет масштабное усовершенствование строевых Ту-160, и процесс завершат в заданные сроки. Кроме того, до конца года развернут испытания улучшенной версии ракетоносца Ту-95МС. Как подчеркнул Мантуров, с 2017 года ведется разработка военного транспортника Ан-124-100М. Не так давно Ту-160 был признан одним из самых быстрых стратегических бомбардировщиков по версии издания National Interest.
Источник: https://dni24.com/exclusive/234541-m...a-tu-160m.html

----------


## Fencer

Автоматизированная система централизованной заправки авиации топливом впервые применена в полевых условиях в рамках учения по МТО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2249642@egNews

----------


## Pilot

разбился Су-25УБ рядом с Буденовском. Судьба экипажа до сих пор не известна. Шансов, что выжили не много :((((
Самолет разрушен и вошел в землю практически вертикально :(

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Перспективный российский истребитель шестого поколения «в базовом варианте будет беспилотным». Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил генеральный директор Государственного научно-исследовательского института авиационных систем Сергей Хохлов. 

https://ria.ru/20190923/1558987401.html

По его словам, возможность пилотирования человеком будет опциональной. «Все остальные характеристики являются дальнейшим развитием уже существующих: еще быстрее, еще маневреннее, еще незаметнее и так далее», — рассказал Хохлов.

Деление реактивных истребителей на поколения носит условный характер. Например, если для российских истребителей пятого поколения сверхманевренность является обязательным свойством, то американские военные делают ставку на дальность действия ракетного вооружения. Основные характеристики истребителей шестого поколения пока не определены. Собирательно к их числу можно отнести лучшие, чем у пятого поколения, малозаметность, топливную эффективность, опциональное пилотирование, наличие лазерного вооружения и возможность выполнять полеты на гиперзвуковой скорости в беспилотном режиме.

В июле 2016 года советник первого заместителя генерального директора «Радиоэлектронные технологии» Владимир Михеев заявил, что российский истребитель шестого поколения будет разрабатываться в качестве семейства систем: беспилотные и пилотируемые летательные аппараты будут действовать совместно. Предполагается, что в состав группы будут входить от пяти до десяти беспилотных версий истребителей и один или два — пилотируемых. При полетах в группе беспилотники будут в первую очередь отвечать за прикрытие пилотируемых самолетов.

При этом руководитель дирекции программ военной авиации Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Владимир Михеев отметил, что российский истребитель сможет выполнять полеты на гиперзвуковой скорости. По его словам, первый опытный образец самолета планируется поднять в воздух до 2025 года.

В феврале текущего года стало известно, что китайские конструкторы приступили к разработке истребителя шестого поколения, создание которого может быть завершено к 2035 году или немного раньше. Ожидается, что китайский боевой самолет сможет управлять несколькими беспилотными летательными аппаратами. Истребитель будет выполнен с улучшенными показателями малозаметности. Бортовое оборудование получит систему искусственного интеллекта.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/23/fighter

----------


## Fencer

Авиаполк под Челябинском завершил перевооружение на самолеты поколения 4++ https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2255321@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Агитационная группа Военно-воздушной академии имени Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина завершила работу на Камчатке https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2255807@egNews

----------


## OKA

"  Россия отправит 18 единиц авиационной техники на совместные учения миротворцев ОДКБ и коллективных сил быстрого развертывания центральноазиатского региона "Нерушимое братство - 2019" в Таджикистане, сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.
       "6 самолетов оперативно-тактической авиации - Су 24МР и Су-25СМ обеспечат воздушную разведку и огневую поддержу с воздуха наземных подразделений участников учения. 12 вертолетов армейской авиации о Ми-8АМТШ (Терминатор) и Ми-24 (Крокодил) обеспечат сопровождение и прикрытие воинских колонн, транспортировку материальных средств и эвакуацию раненых в ходе практических действий", - говорится в сообщении.
       В ходе первого этапа учения российские самолеты и вертолеты примут участие в уничтожении и блокировании боевых групп и отрядов незаконных вооруженных формирований. Во втором эпизоде задачей авиации станет воздушная поддержка миротворческой операции по поддержанию мира в Центрально-Азиатском регионе коллективной безопасности.
       Переброска части авиационной техники в Таджикистан обеспечивается самолетами военно-транспортной авиации Ан-124 "Руслан"..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...519341&lang=RU


" Самолеты и вертолеты Центрального военного округа перебазированы в Таджикистан для участия в совместном учении с Коллективными силами быстрого развертывания Центрально-Азиатского региона и Коллективными миротворческими силами (ОДКБ) "Нерушимое братство - 2019", сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.
       Экипажи самолетов Су-24МР из Челябинской области и штурмовиков Су-25 с российской авиабазы "Кант" выполнили полеты в составе пар и прибыли на военный аэродром Гиссар, преодолев от 800 до 4 тыс. километров.
       Тяжелые транспортные самолеты Ан-124-100 "Руслан" доставили из Новосибирска в Душанбе вертолеты армейской авиации Ми-8АМТШ-В и Ми-24, а также авиационные средства поражения, командный и инженерно-технический состав для подготовки авиационной техники.
       В рамках учений на полигоне Харб-Майдон Республики Таджикистан летчики проведут воздушную разведку, отработают нанесение ударов авиационными средствами поражения по наземным целям, проведут прицельное бомбометание по мишеням, имитирующим инженерные укрепления, живую силу и технику условного противника.
       Всего к участию в совместном учении от воинского контингента Вооруженных Сил РФ привлечено более 2 тыс. военнослужащих и свыше 600 единиц вооружения и военной техники. Практические действия сил стран-участниц ОДКБ на учении "Нерушимое братство - 2019" пройдут с 21 по 29 октября 2019 года на территории Таджикистана. Учение будет проводиться в соответствии с планом подготовки Вооруженных Сил РФ на 2019 год под непосредственным руководством командующего войсками ЦВО генерал-полковника Александра Лапина. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...519344&lang=RU

----------


## алтын

> На вооружение истребительного авиационного полка Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО в Тверской области поступили три самолета Су-35С. Истребители заменят устаревшую авиатехнику.
> 
> Экипажи завершили прием и перегнали новые самолеты с территории завода-изготовителя в городе Комсомольск-на-Амуре на аэродром, преодолев расстояние в более чем девять тысяч километров, сообщает пресс-служба Западного военного округа.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...417-tlCcX.html

----------


## AMCXXL

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3811649.html

18 октября Минобороны России провело Единый день приёмки военной продукции, поступающей на вооружение в войска

По словам министра, в этом году войска получили 16 самолётов и 35 вертолётов различного назначения

В интересах Воздушно-космических сил приняты зенитная ракетная система С-400, девять новых и семь отремонтированных самолётов, 16 новых и 19 отремонтированных вертолётов, две ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1Б».

В 2019 году ракетами-носителями семейства «Союз» были успешно запущены и выведены на штатную орбиту три космических аппарата в интересах Минобороны.

По ГОЗ-2019 в полном объёме осуществлена поставка самолётов Су-34. Шесть авиационных комплексов поступило на вооружение 2-го гвардейского бомбардировочного авиационного полка.

33-й отдельный транспортный смешанный авиационный полк получил вертолёт Ми-26, предназначенный для решения задач в арктических условиях на архипелаге Новая Земля.

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Всего 6 Су-34 по ГОЗу-2019? Значит, оставшиеся 4 по последнему контракту передадут в 2020-м. А по Су-30СМ в этом году вообще не было поставок? И что у нас в итоге-2019 получится - 10 Су-35, 6 Су-34, 0 Су-30СМ, 0 Як-130, 1-3 Миг-35 (пока известно об одном взлетевшем в этом году), 1-2 Су-57 (под вопросом). Даааа, негусто, почти как в "нулевых"

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Всего 6 Су-34 по ГОЗу-2019? Значит, оставшиеся 4 по последнему контракту передадут в 2020-м. А по Су-30СМ в этом году вообще не было поставок? И что у нас в итоге-2019 получится - 10 Су-35, 6 Су-34, 0 Су-30СМ, 0 Як-130, 1-3 Миг-35 (пока известно об одном взлетевшем в этом году), 1-2 Су-57 (под вопросом). Даааа, негусто, почти как в "нулевых"


Может под елочку что будет.

----------


## cobra_73

> Всего 6 Су-34 по ГОЗу-2019? Значит, оставшиеся 4 по последнему контракту передадут в 2020-м. А по Су-30СМ в этом году вообще не было поставок? И что у нас в итоге-2019 получится - 10 Су-35, 6 Су-34, 0 Су-30СМ, 0 Як-130, 1-3 Миг-35 (пока известно об одном взлетевшем в этом году), 1-2 Су-57 (под вопросом). Даааа, негусто, почти как в "нулевых"


В нолевых и такого близко не было. А Су-30СМ шли по иноконтрактам Вот Як-130 вопрос!

----------


## OKA

Про визит самолётов ВКС РФ в ЮАР :

https://twitter.com/darren_olivier/s...32085209595904

https://www.defenceweb.co.za/aerospa...d-by-24-hours/

" Авиагруппа Воздушно-космических сил России в составе двух стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 и самолетов военно-транспортной авиации Ил-62 и Ан-124 «Руслан» посетит Южно-Африканскую Республику

Целью визита является развитие двустороннего военного сотрудничества и отработка вопросов взаимодействия между ВКС России и ВВС ЮАР.

Проведение мероприятия будет способствовать повышению боевой выучки летного состава двух стран.

Всесторонние дружественные отношения между Россией и ЮАР строятся в духе стратегического партнерства и взаимопонимания.

Группа информационного обеспечения Воздушно-космических сил "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2257953@egNews


" Военно-транспортные самолеты ВКС РФ Ан-124 "Руслан" и Ил-62 в понедельник вечером прибыли в ЮАР в рамках подготовки к предстоящему первому в истории прилету в страну российских стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       Ранее Южно-Африканские национальные силы обороны сообщили, что во вторник в 06:30 по местному времени (07:30 мск) российские "стратеги" прилетят на авиабазу "Вотерклуф", расположенную близ столицы ЮАР Претории. Визит осуществляется по приглашению ВВС ЮАР. По сообщению южноафриканских военных, планируется, что истребители ВВС ЮАР Gripen и Hawk обеспечат почетный эскорт российских бомбардировщиков в воздушном пространстве страны до их посадки.
       По имеющимся данным, Ил-62, вылетевший с авиабазы в Энгельсе (Саратовская область), совершил беспосадочный перелет в ЮАР по маршруту через воздушное пространство Турции, Египта, Судана, Эфиопии, Кении, Танзании и Зимбабве. Тем временем, Ан-124 "Руслан" вылетел с российской авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии и далее направился в ЮАР практически по такому же маршруту.
       Южно-Африканские национальные силы обороны отмечают, что "ЮАР и Российская Федерация имеют прочные исторические связи с момента установления дипломатических отношений между двумя странами 28 февраля 1992 года". Авиагруппа ВКС РФ посещает ЮАР в рамках соглашения между министерствами обороны двух стран, которое было подписано 14 июня 1995 года, подчеркивается в сообщении..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...520024&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

"  Военный самолет, предположительно, принадлежащий России, нарушил зону опознавания ПВО Южной Кореи над Японским морем во вторник, сообщает "Ренхап" со ссылкой на офицера Объединенного комитета начальников штабов (JCS).
       По его данным, самолет вошел в зону опознавания ПВО Южной Кореи без предварительного уведомления.
       В ответ были подняты истребители F-15K ВВС Республики Корея.
       Другие подробности, включая тип самолета, его курс полета и то, как долго он находился в зоне, не сообщаются."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...520031&lang=RU


" Южная Корея заявила о вторжении во вторник шести российских военных самолетов в так называемую зону идентификации ПВО (KADIZ) страны.

Об этом сообщает Yonhap.

"Самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50, три истребителя Су-27 и два бомбардировщика Ту-95МС четыре раза входили в зону идентификации Корейской противовоздушной обороны (KADIZ) между 9:23 и 14:44 без предупреждения и пробыли в зоне около четырех часов перед тем, как покинуть ее около 15:13", - говорится в сообщении.
Collapse

Как отмечается, российские самолеты нарушили зону над водами, омывающими Корейский полуостров. В частности речь идет о наиболее восточных островах страны Докдо и Уллындо в Восточном море, а также зоне над южным городом Пхохан и островом Чечжу и районами в Желтом море.

На перехват российских самолетов были направлены истребители F-15K ВВС Южной Кореи.

В то же время ни один из самолетов РФ не нарушил территориальное воздушное пространство Южной Кореи.

В общем, в этом году российские самолеты 20 раз вторгались в южнокорейскую зону идентификации ПВО."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4030093.html

----------


## OKA

" Согласно плану боевой подготовки Тихоокеанского флота летные экипажи высотных истребителей МиГ-31 смешанного авиационного полка войск и сил на северо-востоке России отработали ведение воздушного боя и тактику применения ракетного вооружения над акваторией Тихого океана днем и в ночных условиях.

В качестве основного тренировочного элемента выступили приемы ведения воздушного боя с применением наступательных и оборонительных боевых маневров на различных высотах. Кроме того, экипажи МиГ-31 отработали элементы пилотирования в паре и полёт в сомкнутом боевом порядке.

В ходе практических действий летчики осуществляли пилотирование с целью занятия выгодной позиции для применения оружия и снижения эффективности оружия противника. Тренировались удерживать выбранную позицию и её быструю смену для перенесения огня с одной воздушной цели на другую.

Экипажи истребителей совершили более десяти вылетов в указанные районы, действуя в радиусе от 200 до 1000 километров от аэродрома базирования.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2258548@egNews

----------


## OKA

" В рамках международного визита авиагруппы Воздушно-космических сил в Южно-Африканскую Республику стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 выполнили полет в воздушном пространстве над акваторией Индийского океана.

Полет проходил в ночных условиях. Взлет осуществлялся с аэродрома Ватерклоф (ЮАР), посадка выполнена в аэропорту Йоханнесбург (ЮАР).

Полет выполнялся в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства.

Накануне два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160 Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) прибыли на аэродром Ватерклоф Южно-Африканской Республики. В ходе полета экипажи дальней авиации ВКС России преодолели более 11 тысяч километров, выполнив при этом дозаправку в воздухе.

Полет самолетов Ту-160 выполнялся в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства.

Группа информационного обеспечения Воздушно-космических сил "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2258754@egNews

Погодка на югах ))  :





" Два российских стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-160, завершив визит в ЮАР, в 04:00 мск в субботу вылетели на Родину, сообщили южноафриканские СМИ.
       Накануне на авиабазе Вотерклуф под столицей страны Преторией прошла официальная церемония проводов российских самолетов.
       Южно-Африканские национальные силы обороны в своем сообщении подчеркнули исторический характер визита российских "стратегов", впервые посетивших ЮАР.
       Российские стратегические ракетоносцы находились в ЮАР по приглашению ее ВВС с 23 октября в составе авиагруппы Воздушно-космических сил России, в которую также входили военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-124 "Руслан" и Ил-62. Визит авиагруппы ВКС РФ в ЮАР совпал с проведением в Сочи первого в истории саммита Россия - Африка.
       "У представителей ВВС двух стран были плодотворные контакты в ходе визита на этой неделе, которые были направлены на укрепление и цементирование военных связей между двумя странами, в частности, между ВВС", - отметили Южно-Африканские национальные силы обороны.
       Как сообщало Минобороны РФ, два российских стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160 прибыли в ЮАР 23 октября.
       "Полет самолетов дальней авиации проходил в воздушном пространстве над акваториями Каспийского и Аравийского морей, а также Индийского океана. Продолжительность полета составила более 13 часов, за это время летчики ВКС России преодолели более 11 тысяч километров", - говорилось в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс".
       По данным Минобороны, "на последних этапах маршрута самолеты Ту-160 сопровождали истребители Сааб JAS 39 "Грипен" ВВС ЮАР".
       Во время полета экипажи самолетов Ту-160 выполнили дозаправку в воздухе.
       "Целью визита является развитие двустороннего военного сотрудничества и отработка вопросов взаимодействия между ВКС России и ВВС ЮАР. Проведение мероприятия будет способствовать повышению боевой выучки летного состава двух стран", - говорилось в сообщении. По оценке Минобороны РФ, "всесторонние дружественные отношения между Россией и ЮАР строятся в духе стратегического партнерства и взаимопонимания".
       Как сообщалось, 22 октября в рамках подготовки к визиту российских "стратегов" на авиабазе Вотерклуф под Преторией приземлились военно-транспортные самолеты ВКС РФ Ан-124 "Руслан" и Ил-62."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...520480&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

> 29 октября 2019 г. В минувшие выходные на Казачьей площади столицы Кубани состоялась торжественная церемония выпуска молодых офицеров Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков. Вчерашние курсанты надели лейтенантские погоны, сообщает Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.
> Выпуск 2019 года – это самый большой выпуск в истории училища.
> 525 выпускников пополнили ряды ВКС России и 34 молодых офицера уедут в страны ближнего и дальнего зарубежья. Это – Ангола, Казахстан, Киргизия, Лаос, Монголия, Судан, Таджикистан.
> Среди лейтенантов – 14 золотых медалистов, 48 получили дипломы с отличием.


Техники хватит на всех?  :Cool:

----------


## L39aero

Более чем, только вот кроме техники ещё должны быть люди умеющие и допущенные...

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны разворачивает в Калининградской области и Крыму две дивизии с высокотехнологичными штабами и пунктами управления. Формирование соединений завершится к концу года. Усиление авиационных компонентов, по мнению опрошенных «Известиями» экспертов, является ответом на наращивание сил НАТО у российских границ.
По данным источников, в Крыму появится новая дивизия, в состав которой войдут полки, оснащенные бомбардировщиками Су-24, многоцелевыми истребителями поколения 4++ Су-30СМ, транспортниками Ан-26, самолетами-амфибиями Бе-12, вертолетами Ка-27 и Ка-29.
Местом базирования станет аэродром Новофедоровка.
В Калининградской области началось формирование 132-й смешанной авиационной дивизии. В нее войдут авиполки, оснащенные Су-24, Су-30СМ и в перспективе Су-27СМ и Су-35С.
Местом базирования соединения стал город Черняховск.

https://iz.ru/937696/2019-10-30/ross...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Pilot

Странно. В Калининграде дивизия уже есть и сейчас место базирования Чкаловск. И это дивизия морской авиации, а не ВВС, в Крыму тоже

----------


## OKA

" Штурмовики Су-25СМ российской военной базы в Киргизии с пикирования уничтожили условного противника

Штурмовики Су-25СМ российской военной базы Кант нанесли ракетный удар с пикирования по условному противнику на горном полигоне Эдельвейс в Киргизии в рамках тренировочных полетов.

Летчики отработали уничтожение наземных целей неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами калибром 80 миллиметров в зоне поражения средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника.

Кроме того, экипажи выполнили противоракетные маневры от ракет ПЗРК «противника».

В полетах были задействованы четыре самолета Су-25СМ, а также около 30 человек инженерно-технического состава.

Российские летчики выполняют полеты и применение средств авиационного поражения строго по соглашению с военным ведомством Республики Киргизия.

Справочно:

Объединенная военная российская база Кант является частью Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания и участвует в обеспечении безопасности воздушного пространства государств ОДКБ. На вооружении имеются штурмовики Су-25 и вертолеты Ми-8.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2259866@egNews

----------


## Сергей-1982

*7 ноября на аэродроме «Кубинка» состоится торжественная церемония встречи 4-х новейших многоцелевых самолетов Су-35С, поступающих на вооружение эскадрильи пилотажной группы «Русские Витязи».* https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Сергей-1982

Если не ошибаюсь ,командование не было сформировано.

----------


## Pilot

> Если не ошибаюсь ,командование не было сформировано.


Если это про дивизию в Калининграде/, то командование давно есть и дивизия несет службу.

----------


## Avia M

Стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец Ту-95МС передан Воздушно-космическим силами России после модернизации. Об этом сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на газету Минобороны РФ "Красная звезда".

----------


## cobra_73

> Техники хватит на всех?


А почему выпуск в октябре? Сокращенный курс "военного" времени?

----------


## cobra_73

> Странно. В Калининграде дивизия уже есть и сейчас место базирования Чкаловск. И это дивизия морской авиации, а не ВВС, в Крыму тоже


Каким боком в Крыму дивизия МА, если там дивизия ВВС из 37, 38 и 39авиаполков. А МА там 43 ОМШАП

----------


## Avia M

> Сокращенный курс "военного" времени?


Слышал подобное от выпускника...

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Странно. В Калининграде дивизия уже есть и сейчас место базирования Чкаловск. И это дивизия морской авиации, а не ВВС, в Крыму тоже


Вы правы,я ошибался.



> Как обратил внимание коллега altyn73 , cогласно публикации газеты Балтийского флота "Страж Балтики", 9 мая 2019 года на параде войск и сил Калининградского гарнизона прошел парадный расчет офицеров смешанной авиационной дивизии Балтийского флота. Возглавил строй заместитель командира дивизии гвардии полковник Сергей Саушкин.
> 
> Таким образом, по известным данным, как и предсказывалось, управление 72-й авиационной базы Морской авиации Балтийского флота переформировано в управление 132-й смешанной авиационной дивизии Морской авиации Балтийского флота, объединившей всю авиационную группировку Балтийского флота в Калининградской области.Формирование 132-й смешанной авиадивизии стало возможным после восстановления в конце 2018 года в составе калининградской группировки Морской авиации Балтийсого флота двух боевых авиационных полков - 689-го гвардейского истребительного Сандомирского ордена Александра Невского авиационного полка имени маршала авиации А.И. Покрышкина и 4-го отдельного гвардейского морского штурмового Новгородско-Клайпедского Краснознаменного авиационного полка имени маршала авиации И.И. Борзова. Также в состав 132-й смешанной авиадивизии, предположительно, вошел сформированный смешанный авиационный полк (видимо, объединивший транспортные и авиационные компоненты бывшей 72-й авиабазы). Кроме того, по имеющейся неофициальной информации, в составе 132-й смешанной авиадивизии возможно формирование вертолетного полка армейской авиации.

----------


## AMCXXL

> Странно. В Калининграде дивизия уже есть и сейчас место базирования Чкаловск. И это дивизия морской авиации, а не ВВС, в Крыму тоже





> Каким боком в Крыму дивизия МА, если там дивизия ВВС из 37, 38 и 39авиаполков. А МА там 43 ОМШАП


https://iz.ru/905530/aleksei-kozache...tikoi-i-krymom
НАТО так надо: новые авиадивизии закроют небо над Балтикой и Крымом 
Соединения укрепят регионы, на границах которых наращивает силы Североатлантический альянс


*В Крыму*, по данным источников «Известий» в военном ведомстве, решено возродить соединение, которое станет правопреемником 
*2-й гвардейской морской ракетоносной Севастопольской авиационной дивизии им. Н.А. Токарева*. Она была образована 80 лет назад в составе ВВС ЧФ и прекратила свое существование в 1996 году. Летчики соединения за отвагу и мужество в 1944 году заслужили гвардейское звание.
В состав новой дивизии войдет *43-й отдельный морской штурмовой авиационный полк.* На его вооружении стоят тактические фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 и многоцелевые истребители поколения 4++ Су-30СМ. Местом базирования выбран аэродром Новофедоровка. Также дивизии передадут *318-й смешанный авиаполк*. В его составе — военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-26, противолодочные самолеты-амфибии Бе-12, корабельные противолодочные вертолеты Ка-27 и транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ка-29

*В Калининградской области,* по данным источников «Известий» в Минобороны, началось формирование *132-й смешанной авиационной дивизии*. 
В нее войдет *4-й гвардейский морской штурмовой авиаполк*, вооруженный фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-24 и истребителями Су-30СМ. А также — недавно сформированный *689-й гвардейский истребительный авиаполк*, который в ближайшее время должен получить модернизированные Су-27СМ и Су-35С. 
Наконец, в состав дивизии вольются *396-я отдельная корабельная противолодочная вертолетная эскадрилья, 125-я отдельная вертолетная и 398-я отдельная транспортная*. Местом базирования соединения стал город Черняховск.

----------


## Panda-9

Да, гуляет по СМИ и интернету 132-я дивизия. Ну и пусть гуляет. Как прочие слухи, домыслы и откровенные фантазии. Как и кое-что еще из описанного выше. СМИ уже давно непрофессиональны и недостоверны. А достоверность в этом деле в это время никому не требуется, кроме тех, кому по службе это положено.

----------


## L39aero

Особенно в Крыму прям целая дивизия... Попахивает раздуванием штатов, под я хочу одну большую. ОСАП с ШАП это конечно более удобное управление, если комдивом подводника поставить. Задачи на столько разные, что уму не постижимо как этой дивизией управлять и какие задачи на неё возлагать.
Ладно в Калининграде, там понятно, парни на матчасти боевой, и то коим образом вертушки шить к ним тоже непонятно. Эхх расстраивают моряки. На ТОФ вообще ничего при трех плаэ с не малым радиусом действия.

----------


## Pilot

> https://iz.ru/905530/aleksei-kozache...tikoi-i-krymom
> НАТО так надо: новые авиадивизии закроют небо над Балтикой и Крымом 
> Соединения укрепят регионы, на границах которых наращивает силы Североатлантический альянс
> 
> 
> *В Крыму*, по данным источников «Известий» в военном ведомстве, решено возродить соединение, которое станет правопреемником 
> *2-й гвардейской морской ракетоносной Севастопольской авиационной дивизии им. Н.А. Токарева*. Она была образована 80 лет назад в составе ВВС ЧФ и прекратила свое существование в 1996 году. Летчики соединения за отвагу и мужество в 1944 году заслужили гвардейское звание.
> В состав новой дивизии войдет *43-й отдельный морской штурмовой авиационный полк.* На его вооружении стоят тактические фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 и многоцелевые истребители поколения 4++ Су-30СМ. Местом базирования выбран аэродром Новофедоровка. Также дивизии передадут *318-й смешанный авиаполк*. В его составе — военно-транспортные самолеты Ан-26, противолодочные самолеты-амфибии Бе-12, корабельные противолодочные вертолеты Ка-27 и транспортно-боевые вертолеты Ка-29
> 
> ...


Не совсем все так :)))) Там полк вертолетный в Донском, 689 Чкаловск, а 4 в Черняховске будет после ремонта полосы

----------


## Fencer

> Минобороны разворачивает в Калининградской области и Крыму две дивизии с высокотехнологичными штабами и пунктами управления. Формирование соединений завершится к концу года. Усиление авиационных компонентов, по мнению опрошенных «Известиями» экспертов, является ответом на наращивание сил НАТО у российских границ.
> По данным источников, в Крыму появится новая дивизия, в состав которой войдут полки, оснащенные бомбардировщиками Су-24, многоцелевыми истребителями поколения 4++ Су-30СМ, транспортниками Ан-26, самолетами-амфибиями Бе-12, вертолетами Ка-27 и Ка-29.
> Местом базирования станет аэродром Новофедоровка.
> В Калининградской области началось формирование 132-й смешанной авиационной дивизии. В нее войдут авиполки, оснащенные Су-24, Су-30СМ и в перспективе Су-27СМ и Су-35С.
> Местом базирования соединения стал город Черняховск.
> 
> https://iz.ru/937696/2019-10-30/ross...ndex.ru%2Fnews


https://topwar.ru/164168-novye-aviac...ad-i-krym.html

----------


## алтын

Это "новые" машины в Чкаловске или раньше были?

----------


## FlankeRMan69

он отродясь в октябре был

----------


## Pilot

наконец-то Витязи начали перегонять свои Су-35 . Кили смотрятся фигово :(((( https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3831680.html

----------


## Rutunda

> наконец-то Витязи начали перегонять свои Су-35 . Кили смотрятся фигово :(((( https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3831680.html


Вижу есть куда херачить ресурс машин. И в полках их навалом, и Су-27 сняты с вооружения...

----------


## Avia M

> Вижу есть куда херачить ресурс машин.


Ишь как вас схватывает!  :Cool:  https://ok.ru/video/44665080537

----------


## Fencer

Бомбардировочный авиаполк Су-34 на Дальнем Востоке вооружили ПКР Х-35У https://topwar.ru/164673-bombardirov...pkr-h-35u.html

----------


## Red307

> Бомбардировочный авиаполк Су-34 на Дальнем Востоке вооружили ПКР Х-35У https://topwar.ru/164673-bombardirov...pkr-h-35u.html


Там самое интересное - комментарии)) Серьезная бойня.

----------


## Fencer

Четыре ударных вертолета Ми-24П поступили на вооружение Центрального военного округа https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2259103@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На вооружение авиаполка ЗВО поступил тяжёлый вертолёт Ми-26т https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2258598@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Два модернизированных истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31БМ поступят в ЦВО до конца года https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2262211@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиация ЗВО в течение года пополнилась 17 летательными аппаратами https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2262554@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиационный парк ЮВО пополнился новыми вертолётами https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2262704@egNews

----------


## Fencer

На вооружение транспортной авиации ЦВО поступил дальнемагистральный Ил-18 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2263833@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> На вооружение транспортной авиации ЦВО поступил дальнемагистральный Ил-18 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2263833@egNews


Об каком именно Ил-18Е речь?

----------


## Fencer

Двое российских солдат заплатят полмиллиона долларов. Они случайно запустили ракету https://42.tut.by/662767

----------


## GThomson

> Двое российских солдат заплатят полмиллиона долларов. Они случайно запустили ракету https://42.tut.by/662767


солдаты на ППР есть, но их отродясь не подпускали к проверкам ракет. максимум - прикатить-погрузить.
господа офицеры накосячили, даже не прапорщики.

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны России получило первый вертолет Ми-38Т https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3691093/

----------


## Fencer

Итоги-2019: в ВКС РФ подвели результаты работы и обозначили задачи на следующий год https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...052-FD4Kx.html

----------


## Fencer

Командованию военно-транспортной авиации вручено Знамя объединения https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2264848@egNews

----------


## Pilot

В Кореновске катастрофа Ми-28. Погибли зам по летной и комэска


С ми28 уб бн 17. Экипаж из-за ухудшения метео вынужденно сел в 12 км от аэродрома. Приехали зам и комэска, заменили экипаж и вылетели в сторону кореновска. После взлета связь пропала. Рядом с местом падения есть признаки что вертолет винтом задел землю на развороте

----------


## Pilot

Здесь Александр Склянкин ведет предполетные указания :(((((

----------


## Fencer

> В Кореновске катастрофа Ми-28. Погибли зам по летной и комэска
> 
> 
> С ми28 уб бн 17. Экипаж из-за ухудшения метео вынужденно сел в 12 км от аэродрома. Приехали зам и комэска, заменили экипаж и вылетели в сторону кореновска. После взлета связь пропала. Рядом с местом падения есть признаки что вертолет винтом задел землю на развороте


Найдено в интернете...

----------


## Fencer

В ВКС определили основные задачи на 2020 год https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2266881@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> В Кореновске катастрофа Ми-28. Погибли зам по летной и комэска
> 
> 
> С ми28 уб бн 17. Экипаж из-за ухудшения метео вынужденно сел в 12 км от аэродрома. Приехали зам и комэска, заменили экипаж и вылетели в сторону кореновска. После взлета связь пропала. Рядом с местом падения есть признаки что вертолет винтом задел землю на развороте


11 декабря 2019 года во время учебного полёта разбился кореновский Ми-28 "Ночной охотник". Пилоты не выжили — Виртуальный Кореновск

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны до конца года заключит контракт на поставку Ил-76МД-90А https://ria.ru/20191218/1562518041.html

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны рассказало о выравнивании цены Ми-28НМ https://ria.ru/20191218/1562518298.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Минобороны рассказало о выравнивании цены Ми-28НМ https://ria.ru/20191218/1562518298.html


Такой жалкий лепет из МО РФ!
Вместо лапши можно было сказать в двух словах, что эти вертолёты никто не покупает, а милевцы выставляют конский ценник единственному покупателю, который если не купит, то эти милевцы вообще будут соса...разорятся... Вот и "выровняли" цену... 
Нашему МО РФ надо было бы как индийцам прямо сказать, что не будем мы ни МиГи ни Ми покупать, а купим там где цена-качество да и сервис получше - у наших партнёров.

----------


## Fencer

В ВТА в 2019 году поступили серийные самолеты Ил-76мд-90а https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2267840@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Шойгу заявил о неисправности половины учебных самолетов в армии https://www.bfm.ru/news/432734

----------


## Fencer

В ВКС за год поступило более 150 единиц техники https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2268389@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Министерство обороны РФ начало испытания тяжелого военно-транспортного вертолета Ми-26Т2В https://voennoedelo.com/posts/id2796...dmelrosag5vdfe

----------


## Fencer

В Сызранском филиале Военно-воздушной академии совершенствуется учебно-материальная база https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2268575@egNews

----------


## алтын



----------


## Fencer

Курсантов сызранского филиала Военно-воздушной академии готовят с учетом сирийского опыта https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2268814@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Поставки боевых самолетов в Вооруженные Силы России в 2019 году https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3907389.html

----------


## алтын

Крайняя пара Су-34 отправилась в Липецк




> 31.01.2020 - Единый день приемки военной продукции ( г.Москва)
> В Национальном центре управления обороной РФ под руководством Министра обороны РФ генерала армии С.К.Шойгу пройдет Единый день приемки военной продукции, на котором будут заслушаны доклады должностных лиц о текущем положении дел в сфере реализации государственного оборонного заказа и проблемных вопросах влияющих на ход его выполнения, в том числе доклады по видеоконференцсвязи непосредственно с предприятий промышленности, воинских частей и объектов строительства, где осуществляется приемка военной техники и объектов инфраструктуры.
> 
> В период с 27 по 30 января представителям СМИ предлагается подготовить информационные материалы о приемке военной техники и объектов инфраструктуры непосредственно на предприятиях ОПК, в воинских частях и объектах строительства:
> ....
> *многофункциональных истребителей бомбардировщиков Су-34 (г.Липецк);
> истребителей перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ (г.Канск, Красноярский край);*
> ....


https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Fencer

Партия учебно-боевых Як-130 поступит в Краснодарское ВВАУЛ https://topwar.ru/167273-partija-uch...koe-vvaul.html

----------


## Fencer

> Партия учебно-боевых Як-130 поступит в Краснодарское ВВАУЛ https://topwar.ru/167273-partija-uch...koe-vvaul.html


Новые учебно-боевые самолеты Як-130 поступят в Краснодарское училище летчиков https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2273098@egNews

----------


## AMCXXL

> Новые учебно-боевые самолеты Як-130 поступят в Краснодарское училище летчиков https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2273098@egNews


В Котельниково они ждали Як-130 в прошлом году, но новый контракт на поставку не был подписан, и я считаю, что этого не произошло до сегодняшнего дня.

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2019/06/05/590979.html
_Но самое главное - это поступление в учебные авиационные базы современной авиационной техники, в частности универсальных учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130. Мы завершили перевооружение на этот новый самолет авиационных баз в Борисоглебске, Армавире, в прошлом году на этот тип самолета перешла эскадрилья Кущевской авиабазы, в нынешнем году планируем поставлять "сто тридцатые" на базу "Котельниково" в Волгоградской области._

----------


## OKA

" Летчики многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С, поступивших на вооружение авиаполка ЗВО в октябре прошлого года, проведут первые учения в Тверской области. Мероприятия пройдут с 4 по 6 февраля, сообщает пресс-служба Западного военного округа.

"Первое летно-тактическое учение на базе истребительной эскадрильи, укомплектованной истребителями поколения 4++ Су-35С, пройдет на базе авиационного полка Западного военного округа в Тверской области", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что летчики отработают противодействие средствам радиоэлектронной борьбы и системам противовоздушной обороны С-400.

Для проведения учений будут задействованы военные аэродромы в Воронежской, Курской и Тверской областях, а также военные авиационные полигоны в Карелии.

Шестнадцатого октября на вооружение истребительного авиационного полка Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО в Тверской области поступили три Су-35С. Истребители заменят устаревшую авиатехнику. .."

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2020/01/14/622289.html

----------


## Pilot

689 ИАП

----------


## Fencer

Ракеты самоликвидировались в хранилище https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4234631

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М ЮВО начали подготовку к профессиональному конкурсу «Авиадартс-2020» под Волгоградом https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2273438@egNews

----------


## Avia M

"В период с 3 по 5 февраля 2020 года на территории Российской Федерации в рамках Венского документа 2011 года о мерах укрепления доверия и безопасности итальянской группой будет проведено посещение по оценке военного объекта. В качестве объекта посещения Италией определен 790-й истребительный авиационный полк Западного военного округа, дислоцированный в п. Хотилово Тверской области"

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7667561

И баньку посетят? :Cool:

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Будут ли поставки новых Су-30, 34, 35 и др. самолетов в ВС РФ в этом году, и сколько?

----------


## sovietjet

Должно быть еще 10 Су-35С в этом году

----------


## AMCXXL

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2261213@egNews
Недавно поступившие в соединение армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированное в Хабаровске, «арктические» вертолеты *Ми-8АМТШ-ВА отправились к месту постоянного базирования – аэродром «Угольные Копи» в г. Анадырь.*
На новой авиатехнике летные экипажи, сменяя друг друга, будут нести дежурство круглогодично.
Ми-8АМТШВА заменят транспортно-штурмовые Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор», которые уже несколько лет выполняют задачи по доставке грузов и личного состава в Арктике.
Таким образом, авиагруппа, выполняющая перелеты на мыс Шмидта и остров Врангеля, усилится специально подготовленными для данных климатических условий машинами.

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/126316/
Арктические «Терминаторы» поступили в войска ВВО 
*В бригаду Восточного военного округа на аэродром Хабаровска поступили несколько новых машин яркой расцветки*: они предназначены для работы в Арктике и должны быть хорошо заметны на фоне снежной пустыни.
Сейчас летчики осваивают технику, после чего она будет *переброшена на базу в Анадырь*. Для выполнения задач в экстремальных условиях Ми-8 были специально модернизированы.






> Будут ли поставки новых Су-30, 34, 35 и др. самолетов в ВС РФ в этом году, и сколько?


10 Су-35 и, вероятно, 6 Ил-76МД-90А будут получены

Только 2 Су-30СМ и 2 Су-34 остаются для завершения контрактов.

Передача Су-30СМ в Ереван была объявлена ​​к 2020 году, но если контракт не будет подписан в ближайшее время, поставки, вероятно, начнутся в 2021 году.

О передаче Як-130 также было объявлено в Котельниково, но пока не ясно, подписан ли уже контракт.

----------


## Red307

> Передача Су-30СМ в Ереван была объявлена ​​к 2020 году, но если контракт не будет подписан в ближайшее время, поставки, вероятно, начнутся в 2021 году.


Так было видео, что Пашинян уже встречал в Эребуни 4 Су-30.

----------


## cobra_73

> https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2261213@egNews
> Недавно поступившие в соединение армейской авиации Восточного военного округа, дислоцированное в Хабаровске, «арктические» вертолеты *Ми-8АМТШ-ВА отправились к месту постоянного базирования – аэродром «Угольные Копи» в г. Анадырь.*
> .....................
> О передаче Як-130 также было объявлено в Котельниково, но пока не ясно, подписан ли уже контракт.


Вроде контракт на 36 Су-30см заключен в конце прошлого года..

----------


## AMCXXL

> Так было видео, что Пашинян уже встречал в Эребуни 4 Су-30.


Нет. BBC Армения получила 4 Су-30СМ для авиабазы ​​Гюмри

Тем не менее, авиабаза ВВС России в Эребуни также должен получить Су-30СМ для замены МиГ-29




> Вроде контракт на 36 Су-30см заключен в конце прошлого года..


В середине 2018 года было написано, что контракт ожидается, но пока ничего не известно

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае лётчики совершили полеты на новейших бомбардировщиках СУ-34 http://nkna.ru/society/v-habarovskom...shhikah-su-34/

----------


## Fencer

> В Хабаровском крае лётчики совершили полеты на новейших бомбардировщиках СУ-34 http://nkna.ru/society/v-habarovskom...shhikah-su-34/


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2274591@egNews

----------


## stream

*Слив военной авиации России*

https://charter97.org/ru/news/2020/2/13/365818/

"*Почему объединение «МиГа» и «Сухого» в РФ — это катастрофа.*

Создание хорошего самолета — это инженерное искусство, интуиция гения на грани озарения, здесь как нигде справедливо изречение «кадры решают все!». При этом именно конкуренция отбирала лучших, которым уже война ставила оценки человеческими жизнями. 

Компании «МиГ» и «Сухой» объединяют в одной структуре — Дивизионе военной авиации Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации. Дивизион будет заниматься разработкой, производством, продажей и обслуживанием всей линейки самолетов боевой авиации. Вопросом объединения «Сухого» и «МиГа» «предметно занимается» глава авиационного кластера «Ростеха» Анатолий Сердюков.

Так Сердюков, абсолютно посторонний для авиации и совершенно некомпетентный в ней человек, стал вершителем ее судеб"

----------


## OKA

> *Слив военной авиации России*
> 
> https://charter97.org/ru/news/2020/2/13/365818/
> 
> "*Почему объединение «МиГа» и «Сухого» в РФ — это катастрофа.*
> 
> Создание хорошего самолета — это инженерное искусство, интуиция гения на грани озарения, здесь как нигде справедливо изречение «кадры решают все!». При этом именно конкуренция отбирала лучших, которым уже война ставила оценки человеческими жизнями. 
> 
> Компании «МиГ» и «Сухой» объединяют в одной структуре — Дивизионе военной авиации Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации. Дивизион будет заниматься разработкой, производством, продажей и обслуживанием всей линейки самолетов боевой авиации. Вопросом объединения «Сухого» и «МиГа» «предметно занимается» глава авиационного кластера «Ростеха» Анатолий Сердюков.
> ...



Фамилия конечно известная)

Но вот что там МиГ "наконкурировал" за крайние лет 30 ?

Что нового ?

Недо"учебник" МиГ-АТ ? Недопалубник и недо ИБ (линейка МиГ-29) ? 

Спору нет- советские Миги- это отличные самолёты и отличный бренд. 

Только было это десятки лет назад...

----------


## L39aero

Проблема в том чтобы амбиции одних не удавили талант других, а то получим велосипед.

----------


## OKA

> Проблема в том чтобы амбиции одних не удавили талант других, а то получим велосипед.


А уточнить есть возможность, например)

Чья промблема, чьи амбиции, чьи таланты, и какой (саме главное-чей)) велосипед ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## L39aero

Ну по слухам, руководителем сей организации назначен человек от МиГа, а конструктора Сухого, учитывая "успешность" и великие достижения первых за последние 30 лет как бы их внутреннее лобби не поспособствовало отказу от наработанных идей Сухого. Ибо эти хоть что-то с заядлой периодичностью рожают в металле.
Зная как такие прекрасные объединения происходят, стоит этого ожидать.

----------


## OKA

> Ну по слухам, руководителем сей организации назначен человек от МиГа, а конструктора Сухого, учитывая "успешность" и великие достижения первых за последние 30 лет как бы их внутреннее лобби не поспособствовало отказу от наработанных идей Сухого. Ибо эти хоть что-то с заядлой периодичностью рожают в металле.
> Зная как такие прекрасные объединения происходят, стоит этого ожидать.


М.б. для "талантливых" и хватит места, а для "дефективных манагеров " и не очень, что-бы очень))

----------


## Саныч 62

> М.б. для "талантливых" и хватит места, а для "дефективных манагеров " и не очень, что-бы очень))


 "Талантливые" - белые вороны среди "дефективных манагеров". Учитывая численность последних - вывод однозначен.

----------


## Red307

Все талантливые давно уже в денежных отраслях. А самые талантливые уже свалили.


https://www.business-gazeta.ru/news/457710

----------


## cobra_73

Для денежных отраслей особый талант нужен.

----------


## Red307

"Денежные" не в плане управления деньгами, а где больше платят

----------


## Fencer

Авиационный полк ЮВО в Ставропольском крае пополнился новейшим штурмовиком Су-25СМ3 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2276534@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-34 и Су-24м2 выполнили бомбометание на одном из полигонов в Хабаровском крае https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2276843@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> В подмосковной Кубинке экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа выполнили полета на новейших многоцелевых истребителях Су-35С. Об этом сообщает Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.
> В полетах также были задействованы самолеты Су-30СМ и Су-27.
> Летный состав Воздушно-космических сил отработал полет по маршруту, технику пилотирования, а также задачи по предназначению.
> Полеты проходили в дневное и ночное время.


Ужель "клоунада" в ночное? :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Ускоренный взлет: будущих летчиков посадят за штурвал на год раньше https://iz.ru/979625/roman-kretcul-a...-na-god-ranshe

----------


## Let_nab

> Все талантливые давно уже в денежных отраслях. А самые талантливые уже свалили.
> https://www.business-gazeta.ru/news/457710


Очередное подтверждение вашего извращённого и аморального понимания действительности, которое пытаетесь другим навязать!

Вообще-то денежные отросли в России это продажи энергетических ресурсов и спекулятивная перепродажа перепроданного... Неужели там одни таланты!? Отнюдь. Дело в том, что в капиталистическом обществе реальный талант - обесценен. А талант подобный таланту Остапа Бендера или Сергея Мавроди - приносит большие деньги. То есть, "талант" не своим личным трудом достигать каких-то успехов - принося пользу человечеству, государству и своему народу, а банально быть пронырой. Проныра - это не талант. Если мы будет применять термин талант к пронырам-аферистам как Бендер, Мавроди, Чубайс и остальным, то мы скатимся к тому, что назовём талантливыми и таких как Чекатило и станем безмозглыми мудаками, коими некоторые стали и думают, что такие и остальные. Таки нет! 

Талант, его нормальное понимание - это всё же когда своими знаниями, умением, золотыми руками - приносят пользу человечеству. Вот талант у лауреатов Нобелевских премий, только дело в том, что среди них нет Абрамовича, Чубайса, Трампа, Сороса или Бендера с Мавроди... И прикол в том, что среди лауреатов Нобелевской премии по экономике - нет миллиардеров!!! То есть, даже мировое сообщество не считает богатеев-проныр - талантами. 

Объективно, капиталистическая система не делает таланты богатыми и всемогущими, а вот такие проныры пользуют реальные таланты на своё обогащение, и попользовав - нах под жопу их выгоняют с тысячной долей от того, что они проныре заработали. Банальный паразитизм. Поэтому то капиталистическое общество называют загнивающим, так как люди живут в нем как в гное, где мелкие пронырливые паразиты живут за счёт большинства других, за счёт талантливых людей..., такое общество смердит несправедливостью, лживостью и лицемерием.  

Ну, и шоубизнес денежный, так как талант там уже не нужен. Это в искусстве главное талант, но не в шоубизнесе. А искусство - это не денежно. Вот друг Путина виолончелист-миллиардер Ралдугин. Так миллиарды у него не из-за музыкального таланта, а по причине отмывки денег в оффшорах. Да и Нобелевки у него нет и международного признания, и в России его народ не слушает... Как и все "гении искусства" ноют, что в СССР их прямо цензурили и не давали творить. Только уже как 30 лет нет СССР, кругом свобода и демократия, а их гениальных творений как не было так и нет! 

Потом, вот ржачную ссылочку вы дали на "таланты" - аферисты-банкиры, которые банально пронырливо занимались мошенничеством с чужими деньгами. Ничего не производили, ничего не изобретали, никакой пользы народу и стране не приносили... Тупо бабло себе воровали. Так считаете их жалкие отмазки почему свалили из России, что в России говно!? Типа свой "талант" больше не могут применить в России, исчерпали себя!? Думаете, что они у нормальных людей в авторитете, чтоб прислушаться к их высеру!? Они и "свалили", как вы пишите, только не по причине того, что они сейчас где-то за бугром начнут свой "талант" во всю длину и в ширину применять, а просто сбежали от ответа перед законом! Так заграницей куча таких своих "талантов", что эти беглецы там спрячутся по дырам и будут тихо там сидеть - как куча подобных "талантов" осевших из России на постоянку в Лондоне, Ницце или Нью-Йорке с Хайфой. Так Лондон, Ницца или Хайфа поднялись в науке, медицине и полетели в другую галактику - от кучи талантов из России!? Нет. Они поднялись из-за вброса украденного из России бабла, которое туда перевезли эти "таланты", дав там рабочие места и вложения в их экономику.

И главное. Реальность такова, что как в США, так и в России и любой другой стране мира - гении, талантливые люди не ставят перед собой цели достичь высшей фетишно-бабловой вершины, а творят с желанием принести пользу человечеству и работают над этим в своё удовольствие. Сколько угодно есть высказываний истинно талантливых людей, современников и исторических личностей от русского Толстого до американского Флеминга, которые не считают целью своей жизни бабло. Некоторые талантливые люди открывшие лекарства от страшных болезней  - на себе их испытывали! У них склад ума совершенно другой, что понимают - деньги это не главное в этой жизни, чтобы предавать свой народ, страну и своих близких людей.

Могу добавить, в вашем стиле "жизненную историю", как один мой знакомый коллега-программист съездил по приглашению поработать в Силиконовую долину в США, и которого я встретил через три года дома, так при общении он откровенно сказал, что в Америке - полное говно.., что да - пока тебя пользуют как раба и платят - то вроде можно мириться с их дурдомом, но как только из тебя высосут все деньги - выкинут как использованный гондон, так как найдут молодого раба - за меньшие деньги. Вся американская система рассчитана на временных рабов, из которых полностью выжимают соки за два-три года и потом заменяют на более дешёвого молодого раба, который обходится дешевле. И дело не в том, что "старый раб" исчерпал себя. Нет. Старый раб наоборот имеет больше опыта и навыка, но ему надо за это больше платить. Просто незаменимых нет. Как и рабскому обществу надо постоянно искусственно обесценивать оценку  рабского труда, иначе не будет сверхприбылей у рабовладельцев. И умные люди это понимают, поэтому - Родину не продают.

Поэтому, не надо опять педалировать свои отвратительные человеческие повадки, присущие безмозглым зверькам общества капиталистического потребления, так как ложь беспомощна перед истинными человеческими качествами.

----------


## OKA

" Центральный военный округ до 2024 года оснастит истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 Канского полка (Красноярский край) гиперзвуковыми комплексами "Кинжал", сообщил в четверг журналистам командующий войсками ЦВО Александр Лапин.

       "В соответствии с планом оснащения мы перевооружаем полк на гиперзвуковые ракеты "Кинжал" до 2024 года", - сказал он после церемонии награждения победителей окружного этапа Всероссийского фестиваля прессы "Медиа-Ас Центр 2020".

       "Кинжал" - гиперзвуковой комплекс, которым оснащаются истребители-перехватчики дальнего радиуса МиГ-31.
       Как сообщалось, самолеты МиГ-31 с "Кинжалами" несут опытно-боевое дежурство в Южном военном округе.

       Глава Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ Валерий Герасимов в декабре 2019 года рассказал, что Россия расширяет географию применения гиперзвукового авиационного комплекса "Кинжал" и уже испытала его в Арктике."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527841&lang=RU

----------


## cobra_73

А есть ли у нас тема по авиационным БРЛС? Интересует семейство Жук. Их вообще куда то прикручивали?

----------


## PPV

> А есть ли у нас тема по авиационным БРЛС? Интересует семейство Жук. Их вообще куда то прикручивали?


Можно здесь:

Внутренние процессы авиационных ОКБ СССР (2/7) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## Red307

> А есть ли у нас тема по авиационным БРЛС? Интересует семейство Жук. Их вообще куда то прикручивали?


Навскидку, их серийно "прикручивали" на: миг-29м2/К - Жук-МЭ
На китайский j-8II - Жук-8. Остальное - одноразовые поделки

----------


## cobra_73

Вы в БРЛС истребителей СССР/РФ разбираетесь?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Навскидку, их серийно "прикручивали" на: миг-29м2/К - Жук-МЭ
> На китайский j-8II - Жук-8. Остальное - одноразовые поделки


На МиГ-29СМТ и МиГ-29UPG

----------


## Red307

> Вы в БРЛС истребителей СССР/РФ разбираетесь?


Не всех. Но у меня есть некоторые книжки))

----------


## cobra_73

Если вам таблицу через пару дней сброшу посмотрите ее?

----------


## Red307

Не проблема.

----------


## cobra_73

Куда потом файлик сбросить?

----------


## Red307

Прям в личку. Или там СС?

----------


## cobra_73

Ок. 
- Нет конечно. Там сборка по открытым данным. ПРосто и их искать пришлось... Да и точность под вопросом

----------


## Fencer

В Воздушно-космических силах стартовал V Всероссийский фотоконкурс «Я служу в ВКС» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2280095@egNews

----------


## Avia M

В авиационных соединениях и частях Воздушно-космических сил стартовал первый этап конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2020».

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2280410@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-8 АМТШ «Терминатор» Южного военного округа (ЮВО) нанесли ракетный удар по мишеням на авиационном полигоне в Краснодарском крае в рамках подготовки к отборочному этапу конкурса профессионального мастерства «Авиадартс-2020».

Экипажи армейской авиации при помощи неуправляемых авиационных ракет и пушечного вооружения уничтожили цели, имитирующие колонну военной техники, группу самолетов на аэродроме и командный пункт условного противника.

Экипажи вертолетов поразили свыше 20 различных целей, выполнив пуски неуправляемых авиационных ракет и используя 30-мм авиационные пушки. При этом было израсходовано более 50 ракет и около 1000 снарядов.

При выполнении задачи летчики действовали на предельно малой высоте с использованием сложного рельефа местности.

В боевых стрельбах было задействовано порядка 10 экипажей армейской авиации ЮВО.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2280728@egNews


" Воздушный тактический десант мотострелкового соединения Южного военного округа (ЮВО) выполнил специальные задачи в рамках двустороннего ротного тактического учения (РТУ) на полигоне Прудбой в Волгоградской области.

Подразделения совершили марш в район боевого применения в условиях огневых засад и действий диверсионно-разведывательных групп.

Осуществив высадку из вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ, передовая группа десанта захватила плацдарм, обеспечила высадку главных сил, выдвижение их на указанный рубеж, развертывание в боевой порядок с последующим уничтожением противника и захватом рубежа, удержанием его до подхода главных сил.

Кроме того, отработано взаимодействие тактического воздушного десанта с мотострелковыми взводами в ночное время в обстановке применения средств радиоэлектронного подавления и химического заражения местности.

В РТУ приняли участие около 500 военнослужащих ЮВО, было задействовано более 100 единиц боевой и специальной техники, в том числе танки Т-90А, боевые машины пехоты БМП-3, 152-мм самоходные артиллерийские орудия «Мста-С».

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2280740@egNews

----------


## cobra_73

Джентльмены вопрос, а в истребительных и штурмовых полках сколько минимально спарок(учебных или Учебно-боевых самолетов) должно быть? Для обеспечения нормальной летной подготовки молодых и восстановления летных навыков после перерывов.

----------


## Red307

> Джентльмены вопрос, а в истребительных и штурмовых полках сколько минимально спарок(учебных или Учебно-боевых самолетов) должно быть? Для обеспечения нормальной летной подготовки молодых и восстановления летных навыков после перерывов.


Я знаю сколько в полках с Су-30СМ

----------


## cobra_73

> Я знаю сколько в полках с Су-30СМ



???

Так они ж все имеют двойное управление? Не?

----------


## Let_nab

*Звания — сила: летчикам-испытателям добавят звезд на погонах* 

Военные летчики-испытатели начнут получать «золотые погоны». Так в армии называют присуждение воинского звания, которое выше, чем предусмотрено штатным расписанием. Теперь, например, пилот на майорской должности сможет стать подполковником. Причем после получения еще одной звездочки у офицера вырастет и денежное довольствие. Такие меры — в виде поправок в федеральное законодательство — понадобились Минобороны для того, чтобы увеличить количество специалистов, которые нужны для испытаний новых самолетов, а также современного бортового электронного оборудования и систем вооружения.

Удержать кадры
В воздушно-космических силах столкнулись с ситуацией, когда военные пилоты не хотят идти в испытательные части, так как там серьезно возросла нагрузка из-за принятия на вооружение новой техники — ее сейчас активно тестируют. При этом летчики-испытатели не имеют ощутимых льгот по сравнению с пилотами в обычных авиаполках. Проблема с набором офицеров возникла даже в 929-м Государственном летно-испытательном центре Минобороны им. В.П. Чкалова (ГЛИЦ) — там проводят испытания всей новейшей авиационной техники, в том числе и секретной.
Сложности есть и в Государственном ордена Ленина Краснознаменном центре подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны им. В.П. Чкалова, также известном как Липецкий авиацентр. Он является основной базой исследования боевых возможностей самолетов МиГ-29, МиГ-31, Су-24, Су-25, Су-27, Су-30, Су-34, Су-30СМ и Су-35.

Наработки пилотов этих центров, полученные в ходе летных экспериментов, внедряются в обычных частях ВКС. Именно там служат военные асы, напомнил заслуженный летчик-испытатель Герой России Игорь Маликов.
— Для того чтобы привлечь пилотов, надо поднимать оклады и воинские звания, — заявил он «Известиям».

Настоящие полковники
Чтобы набрать необходимое количество офицеров в части, где испытывают авиатехнику, были подготовлены поправки в федеральный закон «О воинской обязанности и военной службе». В проекте документа (есть в распоряжении «Известий») говорится, что на получение звания вне зависимости от штатного расписания могут рассчитывать военнослужащие из числа летного состава, имеющие квалификационный разряд летчика или штурмана первого класса. Для его получения они должны участвовать в летных испытаниях или исследованиях опытной и серийной авиационной техники.
Самое высокое звание, которое вне зависимости от должностного расписания смогут получить офицеры летного состава, — полковник. Автоматически повысится и доход пилота: если летчик-майор получает денежное довольствие около 120 тыс. рублей, то подполковник на аналогичной должности — уже до 130 тыс. (прибавка составляет от 1 до 10 тыс. рублей в зависимости от классности, выслуги лет и т.д.).
Поправки в закон существенно расширят список офицеров, которые могут рассчитывать на более высокое звание, чем предусмотрено штатным расписанием. Раньше «золотые погоны» получали только преподаватели военных вузов с ученой степенью и добившиеся выдающихся научных достижений.

Опасная, но престижная профессия
В России летчиков-испытателей готовят всего в двух школах — одна из них работает в Жуковском, на базе Летно-исследовательского института им. М.М. Громова. Оттуда пилоты, как правило, попадают в гражданские НИИ и на авиазаводы. Вторая, созданная при ГЛИЦе, готовит испытателей для ВС. Она расположена в Ахтубинске. Подготовка таких летчиков — дело не из дешевых. На обучение одного курсанта уходит до 100 млн рублей.
В СССР пилот, окончивший школу, как правило, имел звание не ниже майора. Но потом он достаточно быстро получал погоны подполковника, а затем, став летчиком I класса, и полковника. Попасть в школу было трудно — конкурс достигал 150–200 человек на место. Учеба тоже была непростой — кроме практических занятий курсанты получали обширные теоретические знания.
Сейчас испытатели подолгу ходят в майорах — таково должностное расписание. Сложилась удивительная ситуация — очередное звание сегодня проще получить в обычном авиаполку.Такие, как может показаться постороннему человеку, «мелочи» определяют престиж конкретной военной профессии и отношение к ней, отметил Игорь Маликов.
— Всегда считалось, что летчик-испытатель должен иметь служебный вес, — заявил «Известиям» эксперт. — Подполковнику или полковнику гораздо проще разговаривать с главным конструктором самолета или систем вооружения, чем майору. Кроме того, летчик-испытатель действительно рискует своей жизнью. В 1980-х годах, когда я только стал испытателем, мы могли в год хоронить по два пилота. Жена плакала — так сильно боялась за меня.

Новая система повышения офицеров в званиях положительно скажется на престиже профессии, считает военный эксперт Владислав Шурыгин.
— Летчики-испытатели — это золотой фонд армии, — рассказал он «Известиям». — В советское время в испытательных центрах и частях офицерам давали на звание выше, чем в обычных войсках. Это помогало сохранить уникальный состав, который крайне трудно отобрать и обучить.
В последние годы льготы возвращают не только военнослужащим, но и абитуриентам профильных училищ и пенсионерам ВС. Теперь офицеры, а также прапорщики и мичманы, отслужившие 20 и более лет, снова могут воспользоваться бесплатным проездом к ведомственным здравницам, находящимся на территории страны.
А абитуриенты военных вузов получили право на бесплатный проезд до места сдачи экзаменов и назад. В поездах дальнего следования им положен билет в плацкартный или сидячий вагон. Возвращение бесплатного проезда позволит набирать в училища наиболее подготовленных и мотивированных молодых людей. В свое время отмена льгот породила серьезную проблему — из-за дороговизны проезда упали конкурсы в ряд училищ. Больше всего пострадали морские и общевойсковые высшие учебные заведения на Дальнем Востоке, где готовят специалистов редких специальностей.

https://www.ahtubinsk-today.ru/novos...zd-na-pogonakh
…..

----------


## PECHKIN

> сколько минимально спарок(учебных или Учебно-боевых самолетов) должно быть?


Когда-то нам хватало пары спарок на эскадрилью. Но тож когда было...

----------


## cobra_73

Ок. Спасибо.

----------


## Red307

> ???
> 
> Так они ж все имеют двойное управление? Не?


Юмор же...

----------


## cobra_73

Попалось вот, с вароффлайн... Датируют 2018 годом.

----------


## Red307

Так это и здесь есть. Я рисовал.
Подверглось критике)).

----------


## Fencer

В Ленинградском объединении ВВС и ПВО стартовал второй этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2282267@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Девушки-курсанты Краснодарского училища летчиков приступили к практическим полетам на самолетах Л-410 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2282829@egNews

----------


## OKA

" В Амурской области в соединении дальней авиации в рамках летно-тактического учения состоялись полеты экипажей стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95мс.

Основной задачей мероприятия явилась проверка командного, летного и инженерно-технического состава, а также подразделений обеспечения к выполнению задач по предназначению днем и ночью в различных условиях.

В ходе учения проверялись подготовка авиационной техники специалистами инженерно-технического состава в сжатые сроки, а также готовность летного состава к выполнению повторного полета после приземления.

Полеты проходили в условиях сложной метеорологической обстановки.

Всего в мероприятии было задействовано около 10 единиц авиационной техники.

Группа информационного обеспечения Воздушно-космических сил "

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2283147@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Седьмой самолет Ил-76 военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России вылетел с подмосковного аэродрома "Чкаловский" в Италию, сообщили в воскресенье в Минобороны РФ.

       "Самолеты Ил-76 ВКС осуществляют доставку российских военных специалистов, техники и имущества на авиабазу ВВС Италии "Практик де Маре", расположенную в 30 километрах юго-западнее г. Рим (Италия), для оказания помощи по борьбе с коронавирусной инфекцией", - говорится в сообщении военного ведомства РФ.

       Ранее в Минобороны РФ сообщили, что девятью самолетами в Италию доставят восемь российских врачебных бригад и около 100 российских военных вирусологов и эпидемиологов, а также оборудование для диагностики и дезинфекции. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...528941&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

> " Седьмой самолет Ил-76


Девятый самолет Ил-76... :Cool: 

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...011-HiPKY.html

----------


## Казанец

Прикольно. Сегодня *впервые* с утра в местных новостях список поездов и авиарейсов *из Москвы*, пассажирам которых надо срочно обратиться за диагностикой коронавируса. Даты рейсов аж начиная с 8 марта. То есть вирус выпустили-таки из Москвы во всю остальную страну, где медицины практически просто нет. Сегодня с утра по своим стариковским делам заходил в поликлинику: у дверей дикая толпа, меряют температуру на входе единственным прибором на всю поликлинику. Что там голикова вякала насчёт обеспеченности оборудованием? Одновременно вся страна зачищается от мобильных бригад вирусологов. Аж целыми караванами самолётов вывозят из страны, чтобы боролись с вирусом в странах НАТО. Спецоперация? Откуда приказ поступил? Из Брюсселя? Из Вашингтона? А подпрыгивающие офицеры взяли под козырёк.

----------


## Red307

> Одновременно вся страна зачищается от мобильных бригад вирусологов. Аж целыми караванами самолётов вывозят из страны, чтобы боролись с вирусом в странах НАТО. Спецоперация? Откуда приказ поступил? Из Брюсселя? Из Вашингтона? А подпрыгивающие офицеры взяли под козырёк.


Обыкновенная показуха. Дома пусть все умрут, лишь бы показать всему миру, какие мы крутые и защищённые от вирусов

----------


## OKA

> Прикольно. Сегодня *впервые* с утра в местных новостях список поездов и авиарейсов *из Москвы*, пассажирам которых надо срочно обратиться за диагностикой коронавируса. Даты рейсов аж начиная с 8 марта. То есть вирус выпустили-таки из Москвы во всю остальную страну, где медицины практически просто нет. Сегодня с утра по своим стариковским делам заходил в поликлинику: у дверей дикая толпа, меряют температуру на входе единственным прибором на всю поликлинику. Что там голикова вякала насчёт обеспеченности оборудованием? Одновременно вся страна зачищается от мобильных бригад вирусологов. Аж целыми караванами самолётов вывозят из страны, чтобы боролись с вирусом в странах НАТО. Спецоперация? Откуда приказ поступил? Из Брюсселя? Из Вашингтона? А подпрыгивающие офицеры взяли под козырёк.


Это , наверняка относится к ветке про ВКС РФ, например))

----------


## Pilot

в Краснодарском училище катастрофа Л-39. Погиб курсант 4 курса :((((( Выполнял сложный пилотаж. катапультировался, вошел в землю с креслом :(((


Министерство обороны заявило, что самолет Л-39, за штурвалом которого находился летчик-курсант, разбился в Краснодарском крае, вероятно, из-за технической неполадки, передает РИА «Новости».

Ведомство предполагает, что одна из рассматриваемых причин катастрофы — технический отказ самолета.

Также подтвердились данные о гибели пилота. Погибший студент 4 курса Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков выполнял плановый тренировочный полет без боекомплекта. Он катапультировался, однако высоты не хватило для штатной работы системы.

«Летчик разбился», — говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Pilot

в акватории Черного моря упал Су-27. Летчика ищут. погодные условия сложные



Как пишет РИА Новости со ссылкой на ведомство, поиск лётчика самолёта затруднён в связи со сложными метеоусловиями на месте проведения операции.

«25 марта около 20:10 в акватории Чёрного моря в 50 км от Феодосии при проведении плановых полётов пропала отметка на экранах средств объективного контроля от истребителя Су-27. В 20:11 был зафиксирован сигнал аварийного радиомаяка в данном районе», — заявили в министерстве.

В район, где зафиксирован сигнал аварийного радиомаяка, направлены противолодочный корабль, Ан-26 и Ми-8.

----------


## fotograf

Вода +9°C , заход Солнца в 19.00 ,сигнал маяка в 20.10, 50 км от Феодосии.

----------


## Let_nab

Заглянул на официальный сайт СМИ нашего МО РФ, ну чтоб свеженькие новости почитать а то вроде как пишут что лётчика спасли и он в норме, но очумел от картинки. Украинский Су-27 то тут причём!? Потролить!? Так вроде не к месту. Или реально мудаки сидят на этом официальном СМИ МО РФ!? Даже подписали фото, что "Фото Минобороны РФ"...  

Ссылка - https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...220-w3CN4.html

----------


## Fencer

> Заглянул на официальный сайт СМИ нашего МО РФ, ну чтоб свеженькие новости почитать а то вроде как пишут что лётчика спасли и он в норме, но очумел от картинки. Украинский Су-27 то тут причём!? Потролить!?


А там разве об этом пишут? Практически ежедневно просматриваю https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...5&blk=10322350 много лет и ни разу сообщений такого рода не читал...

----------


## Let_nab

> А там разве об этом пишут? Практически ежедневно просматриваю https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...5&blk=10322350 много лет и ни разу сообщений такого рода не читал...


О чём там "разве об этом пишут" и "какого рода сообщений не читали"? Не понял Вас. И почему Вы даёте ссылку на сайт МО РФ, о котором я не упоминал... Я дал ссылку и указал на официальное СМИ которое курирует МО РФ - это канал Открытое акционерное общество Телекомпания Вооружённых Сил Российской Федерации "Звезда".

Там у них новостная лента есть, с последними новостями, в частности событий в их же ведомстве, которое курирует этот канал "Звезда"... Соответственно, Пресслужба МО РФ оповещает их о событиях у себя, и наверно не в последнюю очередь. Хотя, с таки раскладом, у нас походу Пресслужба МО РФ наверно первыми оповещает "Эхо Москвы", "БиБиСи" со "Свободой" и "Коммерсант", а потом уже как бы своих...

*И они уже исправились. Вчерашний украинский Су-27 сегодня заменили на российский Су-27 учебно-боевой...*

----------


## Pilot

Чудеса бывают, но.....




> Вода +9°C , заход Солнца в 19.00 ,сигнал маяка в 20.10, 50 км от Феодосии.



До сих пор не нашли

----------


## boyan

> Это , наверняка относится к ветке про ВКС РФ, например))


Да лишь бы кукарекнуть в тренде. Один бот навяливает про то, что у нас все аваисообщение только через Москву, и из Азии у нас в тот же Новосибирск никто не летает и чартеров из Ростова, например, нет.  Второй бот подхватывает, мол все врачи уехали спасать заграницу, при том, что у нас даже стационары не заполнены, слава Богу больными. В общем дежурные агитутки соросята набежали.

----------


## boyan

> О чём там "разве об этом пишут" и "какого рода сообщений не читали"? Не понял Вас. И почему Вы даёте ссылку на сайт МО РФ, о котором я не упоминал... Я дал ссылку и указал на официальное СМИ которое курирует МО РФ - это канал Открытое акционерное общество Телекомпания Вооружённых Сил Российской Федерации "Звезда".
> 
> Там у них новостная лента есть, с последними новостями, в частности событий в их же ведомстве, которое курирует этот канал "Звезда"... Соответственно, Пресслужба МО РФ оповещает их о событиях у себя, и наверно не в последнюю очередь. Хотя, с таки раскладом, у нас походу Пресслужба МО РФ наверно первыми оповещает "Эхо Москвы", "БиБиСи" со "Свободой" и "Коммерсант", а потом уже как бы своих...
> 
> *И они уже исправились. Вчерашний украинский Су-27 сегодня заменили на российский Су-27 учебно-боевой...*


Обычная тупизна тех, кто готовит страницу. Нагуглили Су-27, выбрали покрасивше картинку и приткнули. Вообще конечно косяки бывают с этим, им бы консультанта какого нибудь, мало мальски разбирающегося.

----------


## Red307

> Обычная тупизна тех, кто готовит страницу. Нагуглили Су-27, выбрали покрасивше картинку и приткнули. Вообще конечно косяки бывают с этим, им бы консультанта какого нибудь, мало мальски разбирающегося.


Телеканалу "Звезда" военного консультанта? :Wink: 
Телеканал, который позиционирует себя как вестник российской армии, делает акцент в своих материалах на армейскую тематику (это не РБК какой-нибудь, или Привет Андрей) нуждается в военном консультанте?

----------


## boyan

> Телеканалу "Звезда" военного консультанта?
> Телеканал, который позиционирует себя как вестник российской армии, делает акцент в своих материалах на армейскую тематику (это не РБК какой-нибудь, или Привет Андрей) нуждается в военном консультанте?


Конечно, а что тут такого. Если вспомнить, ВСЕ советские фильмы про войну или связанные с армией имели в титрах консультантов в погонах, и не по одному часто. Можно подумать там всев погонах работают. А речь вообще даже не про ТВ канал, а про интернет новостную ленту, возможно на аутсорсинге, которой просто дают для верстки текст и все.
Ну или как вариант сидит агент СБУ и под предлогом Крым-це Вукраина вставляет фотки самолета повитрянных сил))

----------


## Red307

> Конечно, а что тут такого. Если вспомнить, ВСЕ советские фильмы про войну или связанные с армией имели в титрах консультантов в погонах, и не по одному часто. Можно подумать там всев погонах работают. А речь вообще даже не про ТВ канал, а про интернет новостную ленту, возможно на аутсорсинге, которой просто дают для верстки текст и все.
> Ну или как вариант сидит агент СБУ и под предлогом Крым-це Вукраина вставляет фотки самолета повитрянных сил))


Я к тому, что на Звезде по умолчанию должны работать люди, которые отличают хотя бы ОЗ украинские от российских. Ну и желательно су-27уб от су-27. Это не какая-то сверхсложная задача.

----------


## Avia M

> Это не какая-то сверхсложная задача.


Звезда, Подкопаев (сегодня "Служу России").  "Су-30СМ с обратным вектором тяги"... :Cool:

----------


## boyan

> Я к тому, что на Звезде по умолчанию должны работать люди, которые отличают хотя бы ОЗ украинские от российских. Ну и желательно су-27уб от су-27. Это не какая-то сверхсложная задача.


Это пусть им соответствующее отделение пропаганды МО мозги впрямляет. Сейчас все таки 21 век, новости не вычитывают сутки перед подачей, а дают практически сразу. Ошибки и ляпы были и будут. Еще раз повторюсь, не удивлюсь если есть фирмана аутсорсе, которая просто верстает странички по информации от Звезды.

----------


## Pilot

> Чудеса бывают, но.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> До сих пор не нашли


Поиски прекращены :((((

----------


## Let_nab

Полное и знаковое выступление «О состоянии и перспективах строительства Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации» Министра Обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу на 412 заседании Совета Федерации..
Раскрываются проблемы угроз со стороны агрессивно-милитаристской организации НАТО, на которые Россия зеркально реагирует. Затронуты проблемы угрозы в сторону России от американских биологических лабораторий организованных и финансируемых Пентагоном в бывших республиках Союза, в частности Грузии, Казахстане и Украине. Подчёркнута и тема гибридной войны против России, ведение против России лживо-пропагандисткой истерии со стороны западных СМИ... Понятно и доходчиво пояснил для всех, что нам есть чем этой агрессии противостоять и чем ответить.

----------


## Avia M

Воздушно-космические силы России заказали продление летной годности и модернизацию еще двух сверхтяжелых военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-124 "Руслан"

https://ria.ru/20200407/1569688423.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Fencer

Новые «Терминаторы» поступили на вооружение армейской авиации ЮВО на Кубани https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2285501@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Воздушно-космических силах стартовал 2 этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2284834@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиационный полк ЮВО на Кубани пополнился новейшим штурмовиком Су-25СМ3 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2285652@egNews

----------


## 9-13

Кое-что о пропавшем Су-27:
https://i.mycdn.me/i?r=AyH4iRPQ2q0ot...jAVjELba5Q27zA
Найдено в сети, за достоверность не ручаюсь

----------


## Pilot

все верно :((( Но до сих пор не нашли :( Летали на пуски маленьких

----------


## Avia M

Как передает Вести Крым, Найдены и подняты со дна Чёрного моря обломки самолёта Су-27, потерпевшего аварию 25 марта. Об этом сообщает канал Fighterbomber в мессенджере Telegram.

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажной группе "Беркуты" исполнилось 28 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2286335@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Усовершенствованные ударные вертолеты приблизят по возможностям к самым современным машинам https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2020/04/09/634115.html

----------


## Pilot

ЛТУ ЗВО. Пресс-служба прислала фото видео. 

https://samoletchik.livejournal.com/101563.html

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны будет эксплуатировать самолеты Ту-134 до 2033 года  https://rg.ru/2020/04/23/minoborony-...2033-goda.html

----------


## Red307

> Минобороны будет эксплуатировать самолеты Ту-134 до 2033 года  https://rg.ru/2020/04/23/minoborony-...2033-goda.html


А ещё у них есть Ту-134Ш. Эти дольше пролетают...

----------


## Avia M

> Эти дольше пролетают...


Естественно! Усиленная конструкция, бомбы может возить... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> Естественно! Усиленная конструкция, бомбы может возить...


Предстоит модернизация..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Самый северный аэродром на острове Земля Александры стал всесезонным.
   
МО РФ.

----------


## Fencer

Авиационной группе высшего пилотажа «Стрижи» исполнилось 29 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290512@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Летчики объединения ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа готовятся к все-армейскому этапу конкурса «АВИАДАРТС-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2290623@egNews

----------


## Pilot

в Джанкое не дотянул до полосы Ми-35. Инструктор погиб, двое в госпитале :(((( Сели с одним двигателем на привод :((((

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Корреспондент "Anna News" с места гибели героя Российской Федерации гв. м-ра Романа Филипова. Съёмочная группа участвовала в поисках точного места, где Роман Филипов принял свой последний бой 3 февраля 2018 г.


Памятный знак на месте гибели Романа Филипова в Идлибе. Район где он погиб был освобожден в ходе зимнего наступления сирийской армии.

----------


## Pilot

Сегодня примерно в 20 часов катастрофа Ми-8 из Клина. Экипаж погиб. Летчики совсем мальчишки :(((((( упали в болото




МОСКВА, 19 мая. /ТАСС/. Военный вертолет Ми-8 совершил жесткую посадку в Клинском районе Подмосковья, экипаж погиб, сообщили во вторник журналистам в Минобороны РФ.

"19 мая около 20 часов мск при выполнении учебно-тренировочного полета в 20 км от населенного пункта Клин (Московская область) совершил жесткую посадку на безлюдной местности вертолет Ми-8 ВКС России. В результате жесткой посадки экипаж вертолета от полученных ранений погиб", - сказали в ведомстве.

По данным Минобороны, к месту катастрофы вылетела комиссия Главного командования ВКС. "По предварительной информации, причиной катастрофы могла стать техническая неисправность. Полет выполнялся без боекомплекта", - отметили в министерстве.

По данным источника в экстренных службах, ЧП произошло в районе деревни Захарово.


https://ren.tv/player/video/embed/700202#autoplay=1;

----------


## Polikarpoff

*России начали разработку второго истребителя 5-го  поколения* 
В российском Опытно-конструкторском бюро МиГ началась разработка истребителя 5-поколения МиГ-59, который оставит пару Су-57.

Сообщая сегодня об этом издание TerrNews выражает мнение, что возможно в Минобороны РФ решили следовать примеру США, где тоже таких самолетов два — F-35 и F-22.
Кроме того, для затраты на создание второй подобной машины уже будут ощутимо меньше, поскольку идти конструкторам придется по уже проторенной тропе.  Так это или нет, узнаем позже. По планам, МиГ-59 должен будет поступить в части ВКС уже в этом десятилетии.   
https://ianed.ru/2020/05/18/%D1%82n-...%D0%BE-%D0%B8/

----------


## Fencer

Лучшие экипажи ЦВО приступили к подготовке к конкурсу «Авиадартс-2020» Армейских международных игр https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2294153@egNews

----------


## Let_nab

*Истребители РФ сопроводили бомбардировщики США над Черным и Балтийским морями*

Как заявили в ведомстве, 29 мая дежурные силы по ПВО Западного и Южного военных округов обнаружили стратегические бомбардировщики В-1 В ВВС США над нейтральными водами Черного и Балтийского морей. После этого российские истребители сопроводили американские самолеты.
«Экипажи российских истребителей приблизились на безопасное расстояние к воздушным объектам, идентифицировали их как самолеты стратегической авиации В-1 В, после чего американские бомбардировщики изменили направление полета от государственной границы РФ», — заявили в российском военном ведомстве.

Там также рассказали, что на значительном удалении от границы РФ американские бомбардировщики непрерывно сопровождались российскими радиолокационными средствами контроля, а для перехвата целей в воздух были подняты истребители Су-27П и Су-30СМ из состава дежурных сил ПВО Южного военного округа.

«Полеты российских боевых самолетов проходили строго в соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства. После выполнения задачи российские истребители благополучно вернулись на аэродромы базирования», — заявили в министерстве.
Ранее в пятницу командование ВВС США в Европе сообщило, что два американских стратегических бомбардировщика B-1B Lancer после трансатлантического беспосадочного перелета совершили полеты над акваторией Черного моря.

Американские бомбардировщики взлетели с базы ВВС Эллсуорт (штат Южная Дакота). В сообщении американских военных говорится, что в ходе полета над Черным морем бомбардировщики впервые сопровождались украинскими истребителями Су-27 и МиГ-29, а также турецкими самолетами-заправщиками КС-135.

Полет над Европой также включал тренировку по интеграции и взаимодействию с польскими истребителями F-16 и МиГ-29, а также с румынскими F-16 и МиГ-21, которые обеспечивали сопровождение и боевое патрулирование в черноморском регионе, сообщило американское командование.

В-1B Lancer — американский сверхзвуковой стратегический бомбардировщик с крылом изменяемой стреловидности.
Участвовавший в «перехвате» Су-30СМ — истребитель поколения «4+», разработан компанией «Сухой», серийно производится на Иркутском авиазаводе корпорации «Иркут». Су-27 — истребитель четвертого поколения, разработанный в ОКБ Сухого. Входит в состав российских дежурных сил противовоздушной обороны.

----------


## Fencer

Военно-транспортной авиации исполнилось 89 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2295156@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Военно-транспортной авиации исполнилось 89 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2295156@egNews


Несколько интересных вопросов об основных самолетах Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России https://vk.com/app5671337_-133441491#636950

----------


## Red307

> Несколько интересных вопросов об основных самолетах Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России https://vk.com/app5671337_-133441491#636950


Такие вопросы...))
Кхм. Там неправильно ответить нельзя.

----------


## Let_nab

*Хочется напомнить про факт вытеснения нашими самолётами американского разведчика вплотную приблизившегося к воздушным границам Сирии 26 мая.*

Патрульный противолодочный самолёт Boeing P-8A Poseidon, ВМС США взлетевший с авиабазы Sigonella, Италия.
Часть его маршрута.




Пентагон публикует кадры "небезопасных и непрофессиональных" действий российских истребителей Су-35С. Сразу два самолёта ВКС России заблокировали патрульный самолёт Boeing P-8A Poseidon ВМС США с обеих сторон и вынудили его отойти от границ воздушного пространства Сирии.









А это привет с другой стороны...
Оказывается это был P8A с бортовым номером 168760





………...

----------


## Fencer

> Такие вопросы...))
> Кхм. Там неправильно ответить нельзя.


Для постоянных посетителей этого сайта конечно это не составляет большого труда.

----------


## Fencer

> Военно-транспортной авиации исполнилось 89 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2295156@egNews


В Твери прошли праздничные мероприятия в честь Дня военно-транспортной авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2295432@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Двухстороннее лётное тактическое учение с истребителями и бомбардировщиками стартовало в ВВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2295394@egNews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В Левашово ООО «Газпром инвест» ведёт подготовку строительства второго аэропорта Санкт-Петербурга.
https://www.fontanka.ru/2020/05/28/69285010/

----------


## Fencer

77 лет исполнилось Тверской дивизии Военно-транспортной авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2295886@egNews

----------


## AndyK

Не знаю куда лучше запостить, но пусть будет здесь. Бывший строевой летчик с Су-27/35С отвечает на вопросы вирпилов на форуме ED о старой и новой технике, боевых возможностях (в т.ч. с учетом опыта реального БД на "юге"), сравнении с зарубежными аналогами и т.п. Довольно познавательно :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Четыре стратегических ракетоносца Ту-95МС дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) выполнили плановый полёт в воздушном пространстве над нейтральными водами акваторий Чукотского, Берингова и Охотского морей, а также северной части Тихого океана, сообщает Минобороны России.

      "Взлёт осуществлялся с аэродромов на территории Чукотского автономного округа и Амурской области. На отдельных этапах маршрута российские самолеты сопровождали истребители F-22 ВВС США", - сказано в сообщении, которое поступило в "Интерфакс" в среду.
     Продолжительность полёта составила около 11 часов, информирует ведомство.
     В Минобороны РФ сообщили, что "в мае 2020 года самолёты стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США пять раз выполняли полёты вдоль границ Российской Федерации".
     Ракетоносцы Ту-95МС - воздушный компонент российской ядерной триады. Они предназначены для решения ударных задач по поражению наиболее важных целей в удаленных районах и в глубоком тылу континентальных театров военных действий с применением ядерного оружия.
     "Лётчики дальней авиации регулярно выполняют полёты над нейтральными водами Арктики, Северной Атлантики, Тихого океана, Чёрного и Балтийского морей. Все полёты самолетов ВКС России выполняются в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства", - сказано в сообщении.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...533202&lang=RU

----------


## Let_nab

*Норвежские истребители сопроводили три Ту-142 во время их полета над Северной Атлантикой*

- https://www.interfax.ru/world/715853
Москва. 3 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Три самолета противолодочной авиации Ту-142 в пятницу выполнили плановый полет над нейтральными водами Баренцева, Норвежского морей и Северо-восточной Атлантики, сообщил Северный флот (СФ).
"Продолжительность полета составила более 12 часов. За это время самолеты преодолели маршрут протяженностью семь тысяч километров", - сказано в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс".
"На отдельных участках маршрута российские самолеты сопровождали Норвежские истребители F-16 и самолеты F-35 с авиабазы Кефлавик, расположенной в Исландии", - информирует штаб СФ.

Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие полета самолетов Ту-142 Северного флота обеспечивали самолеты МиГ-31 в рамках программы боевой подготовки экипажей противолодочной и истребительной авиации, сказано в сообщении.
"Летчики отработали задачи полета над безориентирной местностью, слаженность действий при пилотировании в условиях отсутствия радиолокационного контроля, а также отработали вопросы летной подготовки в дальней морской зоне. На обратном маршруте полета экипажи противолодочных самолетов Северного флота выполнили дозаправку в воздухе от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 ВКС России", - говорится в пресс-релизе.
Отмечается, что "самолеты Северного флота действовали в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, не нарушая границ иностранных государств".

Два истребителя Typhoon ("Тайфун") дежурных сил Великобритании в пятницу вылетели с авиабазы Лоссимут в Шотландии для идентификации и сопровождения "дальних российских военных самолетов", которые совершали полет в международном воздушном пространстве к северу от Шотландии, сообщили Королевские ВВС.
Однако они не успели совершить "перехват". По сообщению британских военных, "российские самолеты легли на обратный курс до захода в район полетной информации Соединенного Королевства к северу от Шотландии, и в результате "перехват" осуществлять не потребовалось".
Для обеспечения длительности полетов британских истребителей их сопровождал самолет-заправщик Voyager ("Вояджер"), поднявшийся с авиабазы Брайз Нортон в Англии.

Северный флот ВМФ России сообщил, что в пятницу три самолета противолодочной авиации Ту-142 выполнили плановый полет над нейтральными водами Баренцева, Норвежского морей и Северо-восточной Атлантики. "Продолжительность полета составила более 12 часов. За это время самолеты преодолели маршрут протяженностью семь тысяч километров", - сказано в сообщении.
"На отдельных участках маршрута российские самолеты сопровождали норвежские истребители F-16 и самолеты F-35 с авиабазы Кефлавик, расположенной в Исландии", - говорилось сообщении штаба СФ, поступившем в "Интерфакс".
Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие полета самолетов Ту-142 Северного флота обеспечивали самолеты МиГ-31 в рамках программы боевой подготовки экипажей противолодочной и истребительной авиации, сказано в сообщении.
"Летчики отработали задачи полета над безориентирной местностью, слаженность действий при пилотировании в условиях отсутствия радиолокационного контроля, а также отработали вопросы летной подготовки в дальней морской зоне. На обратном маршруте полета экипажи противолодочных самолетов Северного флота выполнили дозаправку в воздухе от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 ВКС России", - отмечалось в пресс-релизе.

----------


## leha-lp

> Не знаю куда лучше запостить, но пусть будет здесь. Бывший строевой летчик с Су-27/35С отвечает на вопросы вирпилов на форуме ED о старой и новой технике, боевых возможностях (в т.ч. с учетом опыта реального БД на "юге"), сравнении с зарубежными аналогами и т.п. Довольно познавательно


Познавательно, но не все есть истина, чего не видел считает, что не реализовано... Твердый хорошист, но со стороны тройки.

----------


## Let_nab

Балтийцы сейчас разминаются.

----------


## Pilot

что-то УПСИ прям массово видео выкладывает...
Новенькие Ми-28УБ

----------


## Pilot

Ночные полеты Ан-26

----------


## Pilot

еще и авиадартс подоспел

----------


## Fencer

Два вертолета Ми-8МТВ5 поступили на вооружение российской военной базы в Киргизии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2300645@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Новые «Терминаторы» поступили на вооружение армейской авиации ЮВО в Крым и на Кубань https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2301756@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Всеармейский конкурс «Авиадартс-2020» | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

Чтобы господство в воздухе оставалось за нами http://redstar.ru/chtoby-gospodstvo-...ami/?attempt=1

----------


## L39aero

– Каковы возможности структур МТО обеспечить выполнение задач по предназначению?

– Возможности вооружения, военной и специальной техники Воздушно-космических сил таковы, что они способны обеспечить выполнение задач по предназначению в установленные сроки.

Вся суть статьи. Воронеж уже лет 7 реконструируют, Степь тоже. Стыдно уже говорить об этом. Про укрытия для авиационной техники ни слова, ни ЛВС ни ЖБУ. Новые типы получаем.... Эхх

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

17 июля 2020 г. Пермь посетил министр транспорта России Евгений Дитрих. С участием министра прошло совещание по вопросу второго этапа реконструкции пермского аэропорта (Большое Савино - аэродром совместного базирования с МО РФ).

Второй этап реконструкции, предложенный оператором аэропорта ООО «Новопорт», предполагает увеличение прочности взлётно-посадочной полосы, реконструкцию рулёжных дорожек, мест стоянок, светосигнального оборудования. Эти изменения помогут обеспечить приём без ограничений воздушных судов класса А-321, А-330, В-777, уменьшить время подготовки судов к вылету и занятость взлетно-посадочной полосы. Общая площадь реконструкции составит 313,6 тыс. кв. м, в т.ч. 187 тыс. кв. м – взлётно-посадочная полоса. Общая сумма инвестиций составит 4,6 млрд. руб. Планируется, что реализация проекта начнется в следующем году. При получении необходимого финансирования завершить работы планируется в 2023 г.

----------


## Avia M

> 17 июля 2020 г. Пермь посетил министр транспорта России Евгений Дитрих.


А кто представлял ВВС?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Никого не было. Сейчас выполняют первый этап реконструкции - перрон и сопряжении РД и ВПП (в гражданском секторе). На очереди 2-й этап (ВВП, РД, гражданские стоянки, светосигнальное оборудование). Реализация идёт в рамках госпрограммы РФ «Развитие транспортной системы» и Комплексного плана модернизации и расширения магистральной инфраструктуры на период до 2024 г. Документацию на второй этап готовят на госэкспертизу. Полагаю, что там будет согласование с МО РФ.

----------


## Avia M

> Никого не было.


Понятно, тогда чисто гражданская реконструкция. С военными согласуют "графики"...

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи военно-транспортной авиации обеспечили массовое десантирование подразделений и техники ВДВ под Рязанью https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2303695@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи ВТА готовятся поздравить Воздушно-десантные войска с 90-летием https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2303882@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Дальняя авиация и творческая группа ЦОК ВКС проводят акцию "крылья победы" https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2303877@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Южный военный округ ввел в эксплуатацию модернизированный самолет радиоэлектронной разведки Ил-20М. Церемония прошла на одном из аэродромов Ростовской области. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ЮВО. 
Как говорится в сообщении, главной особенностью модернизированного самолета Ил-20М является возможность выдачи целеуказаний гиперзвуковому авиационному ракетному комплексу "Кинжал". Подчеркивается, что связь осуществляется по защищенному каналу связи непосредственно с самой ракетой. 

https://topwar.ru/173621-juvo-popoln...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Глубокомодернизированный стратегический ракетоносец Ту-95МСМ совершит первый испытательный полет до конца августа этого года.
"Мы усилили крыло, поменяли отдельные агрегаты планера. Машина с новым комплексом вооружения, с новым бортовым комплексом электронного оборудования, с новыми доработанными двигателями, новыми винтами, и, собственно, боевые возможности машины ровно в два раза выросли после этой модернизации", - пояснил Слюсарь.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/9109953...ce=warfiles.ru

----------


## Fencer

Дочка Роснефти реконструирует топливозаправочный комплекс аэродрома «Дзёмги» komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

5 августа 2020 г. В рамках Единого дня приемки военной продукции Казанский вертолетный завод холдинга "Вертолеты России" (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) передал Минобороны России пять военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-8МТВ-5-1. Это завершающая партия вертолетов, поставленных по контракту с Министерством обороны от 2011 года. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба холдинга.
"На машинах установлены современные средства защиты типа УВ-26М отечественного производства. Проведена адаптация фюзеляжа вертолета под установку системы радиоэлектронной борьбы Л-370".

----------


## Fencer

Пять модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ поступили на вооружение в ЦВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2305534@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Чугуевка вновь в работе!
В Угловой ремонт...

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня исполняется 108 лет Военно-воздушным силам https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2306622@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Истребительный полк ЮВО в Ростовской области отметил свое 80-летие праздником на земле и в воздухе https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2307348@egNews

----------


## Avia M

23 августа. /ТАСС/. Первый образец глубоко модернизированного ракетоносца Ту-95МСМ совершил первый полет. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/9268403...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

> 23 августа. /ТАСС/. Первый образец глубоко модернизированного ракетоносца Ту-95МСМ совершил первый полет. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/9268403...medium=desktop


Глубокомодернизированный ракетоносец Ту-95МСМ совершил первый полет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309148@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Ростовской области прошла генеральная репетиция воздушного динамического показа на форуме «Армия-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309699@egNews
На международном конкурсе «Авиадартс-2020» впервые экипажи вертолетов будут соревноваться, проводя поисково-спасательную операцию https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309822@egNews
На международном конкурсе «Авиадартс-2020» начался второй этап летных испытаний https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309880@egNews
Российские летчики укрепили лидерство после трех летных испытаний на Международном конкурсе «Авиадартс-2020» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2309952@egNews

----------


## Let_nab

*В США обвинили пилотов Су-27 в опасных маневрах* 

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featu...rtan-dhp-feeds

Командующий ВВС США в Европе и Африке генерал Джеффри Харригян обвинил пилотов российских истребителей Су-27 в непрофессионализме. Он заявил, что действия летчиков, сопровождавших стратегический бомбардировщик B-52H Stratofortress над Чёрным морем 28 августа, были небезопасными, сообщает Telegram-канал "Военный обозреватель".
По его словам, российские Су-27 несколько раз пересекали курс самолёта B-52H на расстоянии 30 метров перед его носом и "включали" форсаж, что создавало турбулентность и могло привести к столкновению.
В Минобороны РФ ранее сообщили, что экипажи российских истребителей приблизились на безопасное расстояние к воздушному объекту, которое было идентифицировано как стратегический бомбардировщик В-52Н ВВС США.

----------


## Fencer

В рамках Международных Армейских игр развернуты площадки клубов болельщиков конкурсов Воздушно-космических сил https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2311218@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> [B]что создавало турбулентность .


Амерам турбулентность нравится! :Cool:  В новостях постоянно присутствует...

----------


## Let_nab

Важное новостное!
Интервью Министра обороны Шойгу. Любопытно послушать всем.

----------


## Fencer

Форум "Армия-2020" на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги).

----------


## OKA

" Российский истребитель Су-27 во вторник был поднят в воздух на "перехват" самолета Р-3С "Орион" ВВС Германии над Балтийским морем, сообщили в Национальном центре управления обороной РФ.
       "Экипаж российского истребителя идентифицировал воздушную цель как самолет базовой патрульной авиации Р-3С "Орион" ВВС Германии. После разворота германского самолета от Государственной границы Российской Федерации российский истребитель благополучно вернулся на аэродром базирования.", - говорится в сообщении, которое поступило в "Интерфакс".
       По словам российских военных, самолет, который приблизился к госгранице РФ, был обнаружены российскими средствами контроля воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря.
       В воздух поднимался истребитель Су-27 из состава дежурных по противовоздушной обороне сил Балтийского флота.
       "Нарушения государственной границы РФ германским самолетом не допущено", - подчеркнули в центре.
       Ранее во вторник российские военные сообщали, что МиГ-31 Северного флота "перехватил" над Баренцевым морем самолет Р-3С "Орион" ВВС Норвегии.
       В минувший понедельник российские военные сообщили, что российские истребители Су-27 "перехватили" над Балтикой три стратегических бомбардировщика B-52H ВВС США, а также разведывательные самолеты США, Швеции, Дании и Германии.
       Российские истребители "перехватывали" стратегические бомбардировщики США над Балтикой также 29 августа и над Черным морем - 28 августа.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...537220&lang=RU




> Форум "Армия-2020" на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги).


На планшетке сложно посмотреть)) Повернуть бы))

----------


## Let_nab

> *В США обвинили пилотов Су-27 в опасных маневрах* 
> 
> - https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featu...rtan-dhp-feeds
> 
> Командующий ВВС США в Европе и Африке генерал Джеффри Харригян обвинил пилотов российских истребителей Су-27 в непрофессионализме. Он заявил, что действия летчиков, сопровождавших стратегический бомбардировщик B-52H Stratofortress над Чёрным морем 28 августа, были небезопасными, сообщает Telegram-канал "Военный обозреватель".
> По его словам, российские Су-27 несколько раз пересекали курс самолёта B-52H на расстоянии 30 метров перед его носом и "включали" форсаж, что создавало турбулентность и могло привести к столкновению.
> В Минобороны РФ ранее сообщили, что экипажи российских истребителей приблизились на безопасное расстояние к воздушному объекту, которое было идентифицировано как стратегический бомбардировщик В-52Н ВВС США.


Появилось видео с той стороны. Снимали из кабинета Б-52. Видно всё же их тряхнуло чуток...

----------


## Let_nab

У Калининграда прям мозоли натёр топтался....

----------


## Fencer

> На планшетке сложно посмотреть)) Повернуть бы))


Поправил и еще добавил.

----------


## Fencer

100 лет дальней авиации https://vk.com/doc44566029_364917548...2fc330842b8755

----------


## AMCXXL

*Новые контракты*
https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...RQ2-cgMfaNlyfY
https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/9316927

На форуме «Армия-2020» в Кубинке подписаны контракты и дополнения к ранее заключенным контрактам с Минобороны на поставку военной техники на сумму 1,16 трлн руб., сообщил замминистра обороны Алексей Криворучко. По информации «Ведомостей», среди них контракты на:

- *30 истребителей Су-35С*

- *21 истребитель Су-30СМ2* для морской авиации

- *24 бомбардировщика Су-34*, 

- *25 учебных самолетов Як-130* 

- *20 учебных самолетов DA-42Т*

- *14 военно-транспортных  Ил-76МД-90А* 

- *2 военно-транспортных Ил-112В* 

- *2 многоцелевых вертолета Ми-38* с салоном повышенной комфортности.

- Холдинг "Вертолеты России" заключил контракт на проведение опытно-конструкторских работ (ОКР) по созданию перспективного вертолетного комплекса корабельного базирования "Минога", в перспективе должен заменить многоцелевой корабельный вертолет Ка-27.

- Был также заключен контракт на сервисное обслуживание, восстановление исправности и продление ресурсов и сроков службы самолетов типа Ил-18, Ил-62, Ил-96, Ан-2, Ан-12, Ан-22, Ан-26, Ан-30, Ан-72, Ан-140, Ан-148 для нужд Минобороны России в 2020–2022 годах.

----------


## Fencer

Открытие мемориальной доски памяти Героя России майора Романа Филипова состоялось в школе села Таёжное Хабаровского края https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2312518@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Форум "Армия-2020" на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYCI...ature=emb_logo

----------


## Fencer

Новые вертолеты Ми-8 МТВ5-1 поступили на вооружение российской военной базы в Таджикистане https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2312904@egNews

----------


## Живојин

Самолет Су-30СМ2 с двигателем АЛ-41Ф-1С совершит первый полет до конца 2020 года

https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/9/8/216500/

----------


## Fencer

> Новые вертолеты Ми-8 МТВ5-1 поступили на вооружение российской военной базы в Таджикистане https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2312904@egNews


https://youtu.be/E3-m_Us9Ri8

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг главнокомандующего ВКС России Сергея Суровикина для иностранных военных атташе (11.09.2020) https://youtu.be/2E6gtm78TMA

----------


## Fencer

В России предложили разрешить предупредительные авиаудары перед огнем по нарушителям границ https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/9/17/216867/

----------


## Avia M

"Сегодня новый рекорд дальности и продолжительности полета на сверхзвуковых стратегических ракетоносцах Ту-160 установили два экипажа дальней авиации. Летчики ВКС России находились в воздухе более 25 часов, преодолев свыше 20 тысяч километров", — сказал Кобылаш. Он добавил, что "дольше на самолетах подобного класса не летал никто".

https://ria.ru/20200919/rekord-15774...medium=desktop

----------


## AMCXXL

https://altyn73.livejournal.com/1435914.html

*в первом полугодии 2020 года* Воздушно-космические силы России, по словам замминистра, получили *15 новых самолет и один отремонтированный*  (МиГ-35С, Як-130, Су-35С, Су-34, Ил-76).* Также 36 новых вертолетов и 19 прошедших ремонт*  (Ми-28УБ, Ми-8АМТШ, Ми-8МТВ-5-1, Ми-8, Ка-27, Ми-24). Кроме того, войска получили две новые и одну отремонтированную радиолокационную станцию.

Ми-8МТВ-5 *Nº30 , Nº33*

----------


## OKA

> "Сегодня новый рекорд дальности и продолжительности полета на сверхзвуковых стратегических ракетоносцах Ту-160 установили два экипажа дальней авиации. Летчики ВКС России находились в воздухе более 25 часов, преодолев свыше 20 тысяч километров", — сказал Кобылаш. Он добавил, что "дольше на самолетах подобного класса не летал никто".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200919/rekord-15774...medium=desktop


Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2315056@egNews

Доп.)) 

" Два российских стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-160 провели в воздухе рекордное время без посадки - более 25 часов, пролетев над нейтральными водами Северного Ледовитого и Тихого океанов, сообщили в субботу в Минобороны РФ.
       Российские "стратеги", в частности, пролетели над Карским морем, Морем Лаптевых, Восточно-Сибирским, Чукотским и Баренцевым морями, говорится в сообщении военного ведомства.
       Судя по указанной географии полета, Ту-160 пролетели недалеко от границы с США.
       Ту-160 взлетели и совершили посадку на аэродроме "Энгельс" (Саратовская область). Во время беспосадочного полета Ту-160 выполнили три дозаправки в воздухе от шести самолетов Ил-78, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.
       "На отдельных этапах маршрута стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 сопровождались истребителями Су-35С, а также самолетами иностранных государств. Полет российских бомбардировщиков проходил в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства", - заявили в Минобороны РФ.
       "Сегодня новый рекорд дальности и продолжительности полета на сверхзвуковых стратегических ракетоносцах Ту-160 установили два экипажа дальней авиации. Летчики ВКС России находились в воздухе более 25 часов, преодолев свыше 20 тысяч километров", - процитировали в Минобороны РФ командующего дальней авиацией Сергея Кобылаша.
       "Дольше на самолетах подобного класса не летал никто", - заявил он.
       По данным Минобороны РФ, предыдущий рекорд в 2010 году был установлен на Ту-160, которые провели в воздухе 24 часа и 24 минуты... 

       В ноябре 2017 года начальник Генштаба РФ Валерий Герасимов заявил, что Россия увеличила интенсивность полетов стратегической авиации до уровня, который был при СССР.
       В минувшую пятницу на брифинге в Москве начальник главного оперативного управления Генштаба РФ Сергей Рудской заявил, что 28 августа, 4 и 14 сентября американские стратегические бомбардировщики В-52H провели учения над акваториями Черного и Азовского морей с нанесением условных ракетных ударов по военным объектам на юге России.
       По словам Рудского, иностранные самолеты-разведчики стали на 40% чаще летать над Черным морем по сравнению с прошлым годом. Возросла интенсивность иностранной воздушной разведки вблизи Крымского полуострова, добавил он.
       Рудской сообщил, что США и их союзники по НАТО не поддержали предложения России по предотвращению военных инцидентов. "Вся ответственность за возможную эскалацию обстановки в регионе полностью лежит на США и их союзниках по НАТО", - сказал представитель Генштаба.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...538124&lang=RU

Рекордное время в воздухе-это наверное для наших, амеры перелёты с дозаправкой, вроде и подольше проделывали))

----------


## OKA

" В Тверской области летчики истребительного авиационного полка Ленинградской армии военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны Западного военного округа выполнили тренировочные полеты с ведением учебных воздушных боев.

Экипажи сверхзвуковых истребителей Су-35 и Миг-31, выполняя взлеты с аэродрома базирования, отработали приемы ведения воздушного боя, перехват и поражение пилотируемых и беспилотных средств, а также уход от атаки истребителей условного противника.

Кроме того, в ходе выполнения задач лётчики отработали взаимодействие с зенитно-ракетными и радиотехническими подразделениями объединения, пилотирования по заданному маршруту и ухода от средств поражения условного противника, а также вопросы аэронавигации.

Во время выполнения задач тактические манёвры выполнялись на больших, малых и предельно малых высотах.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа". 

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2315041@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> " В Тверской области летчики истребительного авиационного полка...


Сентябрь, одуванчики цветут... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Вертолетчики на Кубани провели первый облет новейшего Ми-28УБ, поступившего в полк армейской авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2314789@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> Экипажи истребителей


Точно такая "новость" выше. Ныне летают много и регулярно. Упоминать все УТП нет смысла...

----------


## Pilot

в Хотилово потерян Су-30. Причины устанавливаются.
 Вел маневренный воздушный бой против Су-35. Упал в лесу. Экипаж катапультировался

----------


## Fencer

В Екатеринбурге завершен ремонт военного аэродрома https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2315529@egNews

----------


## AndyK

> в Хотилово потерян Су-30. Причины устанавливаются.
> Вел маневренный воздушный бой против Су-35. Упал в лесу. Экипаж катапультировался


Су-35С сбил из пушки. 
Источник

----------


## Red307

Как будто два разных форума но одна лента новых сообщений.

----------


## GThomson

> Су-35С сбил из пушки. 
> Источник


а здесь репортаж из этого полка https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2315041@egNews.
ни одного Су-30 в кадре.
может журналюги перепутали МиГ-31 с Су-30, цифры-то схожие.
признаться стыдно, ведь если завалили "корабль", он посолиднее, да и подороже будет 30-ки, особенно после модернизации....

----------


## Pilot

вот комсомольская 30-ка в том репортаже 



и вот тут ее видно

----------


## AndyK

https://vk.com/wall-173678697_123034

----------


## Red307

В БВБ по 31му стрелять не надо. Он сам упадет.

----------


## Pilot

Первые кадры с места

----------


## Fencer

> Первые кадры с места


https://youtu.be/C41XYqDWiLs

----------


## Fencer

> в Хотилово потерян Су-30. Причины устанавливаются.
>  Вел маневренный воздушный бой против Су-35. Упал в лесу. Экипаж катапультировался


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4147236.html

----------


## Pilot

уже запись эфира гуляет

https://ren.tv/news/x/752476-srabota...usheniia-su-30

----------


## OKA

" Вооруженные силы России закупят дополнительную партию бомбардировщиков, истребителей и ударных вертолетов, которые хорошо показали себя в Сирии, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
       "Результаты апробации послужили основой для существенной корректировки государственного оборонного заказа. Так, спланированы дополнительные закупки самолётов Су-34 и Су-30СМ, вертолётов Ми-28Н и Ка-52, а также авиационных средств поражения, показавших наилучшую эффективность применения", - отметил он в статье, которая опубликована в среду в газете Минобороны РФ "Красная Звезда".
       Шойгу заявил, что в Сирии прошли апробацию более 360 образцов вооружения и техники, находящихся на этапе испытаний или принятых на вооружение российской армии.
       "Было выявлено более двух тысяч замечаний и недостатков, для их устранения Минобороны России совместно с Минпромторгом РФ оперативно приняли необходимые решения. В результате всё оружие и техника, находящееся в составе российской группировки в Сирии, приведено в соответствие предъявляемым требованиям", - сообщил министр.

       Пять лет назад, 30 сентября 2015 года, Россия начала военную операцию в Сирии.

       Авиация ВКС РФ поддерживает наземные операции сирийской армии. У России в Сирии есть авиабаза на аэродроме "Хмеймим" и база ВМФ в Тартусе. Официально сообщалось, что в Сирии действуют силы специальных операций Минобороны РФ, подразделения центра примирения враждующих сторон, военной полиции и морской пехоты.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...538763&lang=RU

----------


## Fencer

В Энгельсском соединении дальней авиации экипажи стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 отработали учебные задачи на комплексных тренажерах https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2316933@egNews

----------


## Let_nab

*К 100-летию ГЛИЦ Минобороны России*

В эти дни 100-летний юбилей празднует легендарный Государственный лётно-испытательный центр Минобороны России имени В. П. Чкалова.

----------


## Let_nab

*100-летию ГЛИЦ посвящается!*

----------


## Pilot

Интерфакс: Бомбардировщик Су-34 разбился во время планового полета в Хабаровском крае, сообщили в пресс-службе Восточного военного округа (ВВО).
"21 октября в Хабаровском крае при проведении планового учебно-тренировочного полета потерпел аварию самолет Су-34 Восточного военного округа. Летчики катапультировались. Их здоровью угрозы нет", - сказали в пресс-службе.

----------


## Fencer

> Интерфакс: Бомбардировщик Су-34 разбился во время планового полета в Хабаровском крае, сообщили в пресс-службе Восточного военного округа (ВВО).
> "21 октября в Хабаровском крае при проведении планового учебно-тренировочного полета потерпел аварию самолет Су-34 Восточного военного округа. Летчики катапультировались. Их здоровью угрозы нет", - сказали в пресс-службе.


komсity.ru

----------


## AMCXXL

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2321713@egNews

Крупнейший в мире транспортный вертолет Ми-26 пополнил парк бригады армейской авиации ЦВО

Крупнейший в мире серийно выпускаемый тяжелый транспортно-десантный вертолет Ми-26 поступил по гособоронзаказу на вооружение бригады армейской авиации Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) и пополнил авиапарк вертолетной эскадрильи в Челябинской области.

Экипаж Ми-26 и инженерно-технический состав соединения принял боевую машину на заводе-изготовителе в Ростовской области, где вертолет прошел глубокое техническое обслуживание, были обновлены агрегаты, технические узлы и навигационное оборудование. Летчики совершили перелет протяженностью более 2 тысяч километров с двумя дозаправками и прибыли на аэродром базирования в Челябинскую область. Вертолет поступил на вооружение транспортного вертолетного отряда, тем самым было завершено комплектование подразделения.

Уральская бригада армейской авиации была сформирована 1 декабря 2018 года. На вооружении соединения стоят ударные вертолеты Ми-24П, транспортно-боевые Ми-8МТВ5-1 и крупнейшие в мире тяжелые транспортно-десантные вертолеты Ми-26. Летный состав авиасоединения регулярно привлекается к проведению учений, выполняет задачи по транспортировке грузов и личного состава, а также принимает участие в обеспечении запусков и посадок космических кораблей и ликвидации последствий стихийных бедствий природного и техногенного характера, в том числе в труднодоступной местности.

----------


## Avia M

> 2020. В эти дни 100-летний юбилей празднует легендарный Государственный лётно-испытательный центр Минобороны России имени В. П. Чкалова.





> 2019. 20 мая исполняется 60 лет со дня образования Летно-испытательного центра ГЛИЦ им. В. Чкалова


Администрация муниципального образования "Ахтубинский район"




> ЛИЦ (в/ч 18374) отмечает 60-летний юбилей (20.05.2019


https://youtu.be/6qYwOCI2yQk

ГЛИЦ и ЛИЦ, получается разные в/ч и соотв. структуры?

----------


## Pilot

в Армении сбит наш Ми-24. Два погибли, один эвакуирован в Эребуни :(((( Сбит ПЗРК

----------


## Avia M

Азербайджан признал, что случайно сбил российский вертолет Ми-24. 

https://ria.ru/20201109/vertolet-158...medium=desktop

----------


## Казанец

Извинились? 
https://www.interfax.ru/world/736317
Извинились. Всё, вопрос закрыт.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> в Армении сбит наш Ми-24


RF-91855.

----------


## Pilot

командир и бортовой погибли, молодой смог выпрыгнуть из передней кабины, когда уже вертолет горел

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_29626

На ульяновском авиастроительном предприятии АО «Авиастар-СП» завершены работы по окончательной сборке очередного серийного тяжелого транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-90А.

Новый самолет, построенный согласно производственной программе Дивизиона транспортной авиации ОАК, передан из цеха окончательной сборки на летно-испытательную станцию (ЛИС) предприятия для проведения наземных и летных испытаний.

----------


## Fencer

> Интерфакс: Бомбардировщик Су-34 разбился во время планового полета в Хабаровском крае, сообщили в пресс-службе Восточного военного округа (ВВО).
> "21 октября в Хабаровском крае при проведении планового учебно-тренировочного полета потерпел аварию самолет Су-34 Восточного военного округа. Летчики катапультировались. Их здоровью угрозы нет", - сказали в пресс-службе.


Что-то новой информации нет по происшедшей аварии...

----------


## Fencer

19 ноября на аэродроме в Ульяновске Минобороны получит два Ил-76МД-90А

----------


## Fencer

В Тверской области летчики Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО отработали технику пилотирования на авиационных тренажёра https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90anlfbebar6i.xn--p1ai

----------


## AMCXXL

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5724517.html

*19 ноября на аэродроме в Ульяновске Минобороны получит два Ил-76МД-90А бортовые RF-78658 и RF-78659*


_Первые пробежки по полосе бортового RF-78659 (02-04), август 2020 г._


Минобороны РФ на этой неделе получит два новых военно-транспортных самолета Ил-76МД-90А, сообщили в российском военном ведомстве.

«19 ноября на аэродроме Ульяновск пройдет торжественная церемония передачи двух новейших военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД-90А из Ульяновского авиазавода в состав военно-транспортного авиационного полка», - говорится в сообщении.

Военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А производят на ульяновском заводе «Авиастар-СП». Он способен перебрасывать более 50 тонн груза на расстояние до 5 000 километров. Ширина и высота кабины составляют 3,45 и 3,4 метра соответственно.

Самолет получил новые двигатели, крыло, так называемую «стеклянную кабину»: стрелочные приборы были заменены на приборы с ЖК-дисплеями. Характеристики были значительно улучшены. Специально созданная для Ил-76 схема шасси позволяет самолету садиться и взлетать с грунтовых полос. Может перевозить до 126 десантников. Первый полет состоялся в 2012 году.

12 ноября на ульяновском авиастроительном предприятии АО «Авиастар-СП» завершены работы по окончательной сборке очередного серийного тяжелого транспортного самолета Ил-76МД-90А.
Новый самолет, построенный согласно производственной программе Дивизиона транспортной авиации ОАК, передан из цеха окончательной сборки на летно-испытательную станцию (ЛИС) предприятия для проведения наземных и летных испытаний.

_Бортовой RF-78660 (серийный 02-05)_

----------


## Fencer

Возвращение «Руслана» с «гражданки» https://zvezdaweekly.ru/news/202011161330-mKqdi.html

----------


## Fencer

На авиабазе Хмеймим открыт памятный знак Герою России Олегу Пешкову

----------


## Avia M

81-й военно-транспортный авиационный полк возродили в Иванове. 

https://www.ivanovonews.ru/reports/1055999/

----------


## Fencer

> 81-й военно-транспортный авиационный полк возродили в Иванове. https://www.ivanovonews.ru/reports/1055999/


https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/12/1/220068/

----------


## Fencer

День инженерно-авиационной службы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2328808@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа отметил 102-ю годовщину со дня образования https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2328870@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Четвёртый Ил-76МД, модернизированный по проекту Ил-76МД-М

----------


## Сергей-1982

Прицельно-навигационные комплексы 
На Отваге разместили это.


> Обзорные статьи о прицельно-навигационных комплексах современных образцов российской авиатехники, авторы - сотрудников ВУНЦ ВВС «ВВА им. проф. Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина» (г. Воронеж), источники - РЛЭ (Руководства по летной эксплуатации).
> Отсюда (2020 г., сборник научных статей, стр. 307, 310, 314, 333, 404).


Большинство из Вас людей с опытом,я правильно понял из всего что Су-30СМ,Су-35С не очень по земле.И наше ВСЕ для ударов по земле,это Су-34 и Су-24М Гефест,при чем последний кое в чем даже лучше.
Также из статей следует что по малозаментным КР на малой высоте может только МиГ-31БМ.
Ну и в самом начале написано,что мы отстаем от ударных систем НАТО,у них десятки ЦВМ на самолете,у нас от 2 до 6.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Fencer

Первые десять вертолетов Ми-8АМТШ-ВН поступят в российскую армию в 2021 году https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/12/17/220900/

----------


## Fencer

Подписан госконтракт на изготовление и поставку 10 заправщиков Ил-78М-90А для Минобороны

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Выгрузка  двух Ми-8 на аэродроме Банги, ЦАР, отправленных видимо на усиление группы российских военных и частников, находящихся в этой стране. 18 декабря в ЦАР предпринята попытка госпереворота, имеющая целью сорвать выборы. намеченные на 27 декабря. Ситуация сейчас неоднозначная, причем настолько, что по сообщениям некоторых источников, н.п. Беренго (место расположения частников) отрезан от Банги. Видимо необходимо значительное усиление.

Вертолёты имеют просматриваемую надпись "ВКС России" и, по-ходу, на одном бортовой "74 жёлтый"

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Да, в последнее время наши транспортники в ЦАР чуть ли не каждый день летают. Мы даем оружие, охрану, безопасность, взамен - ресурсы и военные базы. У нас ведь с ними официально военно-политическое сотрудничество? А значит, всё легально. Расширяем влияние в Африке, хорошо)

----------


## Казанец

> Расширяем влияние в Африке, хорошо)


Ага. Расширяли уже: Алжир, Ливия, Египет, Эфиопия, Конго, Сомали, Ангола, Мозамбик... А взамен как и тогда будут долги, которые никто никогда не вернёт

----------


## AMCXXL

Завершена модернизация партии истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31
https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/138410/

Российская самолетостроительная корпорация «МиГ» (входит в состав Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации госкорпорации «Ростех») завершила модернизацию партии истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31, сообщила в пятницу ее пресс-служба.

«Нижегородский авиастроительный завод „Сокол“ — филиал Корпорации „МиГ“ (в составе ПАО „ОАК“ Госкорпорации Ростех) завершил контракт на капитальный ремонт и модернизацию партии истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31. 25 декабря заключительная боевая машина отправилась на аэродром постоянного базирования», — говорится в сообщении.






https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_30238

Ил-78 не остаются в стороне от улучшений. На данный момент реализуется проект по модернизации Ил-78 и Ил-78М до модификации Ил-78М-2.

Самолёт получит новый пилотажно-навигационный комплекс, радиосвязное оборудование и бортовой комплекс обороны аналогичный Ил-76МД-М и Ил-76МД-90А.

Помимо работ по модернизации имеющихся в строю Ил-78 ведутся работы по созданию нового самолёта-заправщика Ил-78М-90А, который в будущем должен заменить Ил-78 и Ил-78М в строю. На данный момент самолёт проходит испытания.

Серийное производство будет организовано на заводе АО «Авиастар-СП» в Ульяновске. На прошлой неделе заместитель министра обороны Российской Федерации Алексей Криворучко и АО «Авиастар-СП» подписали контракт на поставку 10 самолётов Ил-78М-90А.

Nº81 RF-94285, видимо проходит модернизацию

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Толмачёво. Первый серийный

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Место крушения российского вертолета, сбитого азербайджанцами.

----------


## Fencer

Украденное с Ил-80 оборудование не связано с предназначением самолёта Украденное с Ил-80 оборудование не связано с предназначением самолёта

----------


## Let_nab

*Шойгу вручил боевые ордена лучшим частям и вузам*

Глава российского военного ведомства Сергей Шойгу накануне Нового года вручил ордена Суворова и Жукова, которыми награждены передовые воинские части и вузы.

*Орденом Суворова награждена Военно-транспортная авиация*. Вручая орден командованию, Шойгу отметил заслуги авиаторов в переброске, в том числе за рубеж, военных медиков, специалистов биологической защиты, а также оборудования в рамках борьбы с пандемией.  

*Орденом Суворова награжден расположенный в Ахтубинске 929-й Государственный лётно-испытательный центр имени В.П.Чкалова.* Военные летчики центра испытывают новую авиатехнику, поступающую на вооружение ВВС. В том числе истребитель 5-го поколения Су-57.

Расположенная в подмосковной Балашихе Военная академия Ракетных войск стратегического назначения имени Петра Великого награждена орденом Жукова.

Этим же боевым орденом награжден личный состав 7-й российской военной базы, расположенной в Абхазии. Шойгу отметил, что база «выступает одним из гарантов мира и стабильности в Закавказье».

Орденом Жукова награждена также 3-я отдельная бригада специального назначения Центрального военного округа. «Гвардейцы с честью выполняют боевые задачи в Сирии», - сказал министр.

----------


## Avia M

В 2020 году завершилось исполнение нескольких многомиллиардных контрактов по серийному производству боевых самолетов и вертолетов. Но финансовые трудности государства, связанные с пандемией, внесли коррективы в планы оборонного ведомства и вынудили его отложить некоторые подряды. Тем не менее в ближайшие годы Воздушно-космические силы получат сотни новых летательных аппаратов. 

https://iz.ru/1105851/anton-lavrov/o...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## sovietjet

> 


Это самолеты ВВС Саудовской Аравии, а не США.

----------


## Fencer

Впервые в истории России в небо одновременно поднялись шесть военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-124-100 «Руслан» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2334950@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Вертолеты Ми-8мтпр-1 поступили на вооружение объединения ВВС и ПВО ВВО в конце 2020 года https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2333952@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Девушки-летчицы Краснодарского училища ВКС в 2021 году освоят сложный пилотаж https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2333516@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Одному из переданных ВТА самолетов Ил-76 присвоено имя авиаконструктора Генриха Новожилова https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2341420@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Одному из переданных ВТА самолетов Ил-76 присвоено имя авиаконструктора Генриха Новожилова https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2341420@egNews


https://youtu.be/6ttNmSUDw-Y

----------


## Fencer

Памятник погибшему в Сирии Герою России Филипову открыли в Хмеймиме https://ren.tv/news/v-mire/798829-pa...li-v-khmeimime

----------


## Fencer

Новый поисково-спасательный вертолет Ка-27ПС поступил в авиационный полк ЮВО на Кубани https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2342318@egNews

----------


## Fencer

7 новых боевых вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» поступили в полк армейской авиации ЮВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2342109@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Штурмовая авиация ЮВО пополнилась «Суперграчом» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2344645@egNews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В Пермском крае начались лётно-тактические учения с участием МиГ-31БМ истребительного авиационного полка ЦВО. В рамках учений 10 экипажей высотных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ, находясь в полной боевой готовности, должны отработать ряд тактических эпизодов. Одной из первых их задач стал вылет в «охраняемый» район для обнаружения, сопровождения и условного уничтожения воздушных целей. Кроме того, лётчики перебазируются на запасной аэродром и совершат перелёт протяженностью около 2 тыс. км на полигон в Астраханской обл. В ходе главного этапа экипажам необходимо отработать применение авиационных управляемых ракет класса «воздух-воздух» по сверхзвуковым и аэродинамическим целям, которые будут имитировать баллистические ракеты и авиацию противника. Их поиск и уничтожение будет происходить на малых, средних и больших высотах. В лётно-тактических учениях с применением авиационных средств поражения задействовано 10 МиГ-31БМ, более 50 единиц наземной техники и 500 военнослужащих из числа лётного, инженерно-технического состава, группы управления и обеспечения полётов, а также специалистов, отвечающих за пуски и управление учебными целями.

Источник: https://59i.ru/novosti/novosti-permi...h-vozduh.html#

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи военно-транспортной авиации отработали посадки на грунтовую полосу в Ивановской области https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2346783@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Министр обороны РФ в ходе посещения предприятия «Авистар-СП» в Ульяновске поставил задачу выйти на производство до 10 самолетов Ил-76МД-90А в год https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2346878@egNews

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_31151

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация передала для предварительных испытаний первый модернизированный ракетоносец Ту-160М с новыми двигателями НК-32 серии 02.

Самолет продолжит выполнение программы испытаний на летно-испытательной и доводочной базе ПАО «Туполев» в подмосковном Жуковском.

Самолет совершил перелет с Казанского авиационного завода им. С. П. Горбунова – филиала ПАО «Туполев».  Ракетоносец пилотировал экипаж под руководством заслуженного летчика-испытателя Российской Федерации Анри Наскидянца, полет прошел в штатном режиме, системы и оборудование отработали без замечаний.

«Новый ракетоносец Ту-160М оснащен новыми двигателями НК-32-02 и модернизированным бортовым оборудованием, которое позволило улучшить характеристики базовой машины. Самолет успешно прошел заводские испытания.

Сегодня новый ракетоносец передан на летно-испытательную базу ПАО «Туполев» для подготовки к следующему этапу полетов – предварительным испытаниям», – сообщили в авиационном кластере Госкорпорации Ростех.

Ту-160М – модернизированный стратегический ракетоносец, оснащенный четырьмя новыми двигателями НК-32-02 производства Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех).

Первый опытный Ту-160М был создан в рамках масштабной программы модернизации строевых авиационных комплексов стратегической и дальней авиации, которую выполняет ПАО «Туполев».

----------


## Fencer

ПОЛЕЗНАЯ НАГРУЗКА: ВОЕННО-ТРАНСПОРТНОЙ АВИАЦИИ ДОБАВЯТ ПОЛКОВ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2021/03/05/668537.html

----------


## Fencer

https://youtu.be/f-gG_RoxeoE

----------


## Pilot

> https://youtu.be/f-gG_RoxeoE


Это канал Звезда что-то замутил

----------


## AMCXXL

На полигоне Ладога в Республике Карелия прошли летно-тактические учения «Ладога-2021». В учениях над акваторией Ладожского озера приняли участие экипажи авиационных соединений 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО, дислоцированных в Воронежской, Курской, Тверской, Ленинградской и Московской областях





https://vk.com/milinfolive?z=album-123538639_278502430  (+ 40 фотографий)

----------


## Fencer

На Кубани один из старейших авиационных полков ЮВО отметил 79-ю годовщину со дня образования https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2349838@egNews

----------


## Let_nab

*В Арктике испытают несколько типов боевых самолетов*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/456571...l=1&exp_id=901

В этом году в Арктике испытают несколько типов военных самолетов, в том числе бомбардировщики Су-34, истребители Су-35 и амфибии Бе-200. Их проверят на готовность действовать в условиях Заполярья и в районе Северного морского пути (СМП). Об этом рассказали «Известиям» источники в оборонном ведомстве.
Ранее Су-34 в Заполярье не базировались. В 2016 году бывший тогда командующим Северным флотом вице-адмирал Николай Евменов заявил, что на архипелаге Земля Франца-Иосифа можно разместить звено Су-34 и пару самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78, это позволит увеличить радиус действия авиации.

Арктические условия станут новыми для амфибий Бе-200. Минобороны заказало шесть таких машин, которые могут взлетать и с суши, и с воды. Их планируется задействовать в поисково-спасательных, а потом и в противолодочных операциях. Первый из них уже поступил в учебный центр Ейска. Машину перебросили из теплого Приазовья на самый северный аэродром России — на Землю Александры.

После создания в 2014 году Объединенного стратегического командования «Север» для него решено было восстановить 13 аэродромов и посадочных площадок. По информации оборонного ведомства, с учетом аэродромов совместного базирования в материковой части страны за последние несколько лет реконструировано почти 20 взлетно-посадочных полос (ВПП). Большинство их них принимают только транспортные самолеты, но некоторые перестроены полностью и получили расширенные возможности.

Крупнейший проект стоимостью свыше 4 млрд рублей реализовали на острове Земля Александры. В 2020 году Минобороны заявило, что полоса аэродрома реконструирована и превращена в круглогодичную. Ранее она была грунтовой и использовалась только в зимнее время. Ее длину увеличили с 2,5 км до 3,5 км и выложили бетонными плитами. Это позволит принимать любые типы самолетов.

----------


## Pilot

Шайковка :(((((((

----------


## Мотылёк

Три члена экипажа погибли в результате нештатного срабатывания системы катапультирования на самолете Ту-22М3 на аэродроме под Калугой. Об этом во вторник сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
По данным военного ведомства, 23 марта "в ходе плановой подготовки на земле к полету Ту-22М3 на аэродроме в Калужской области произошло нештатное срабатывание системы катапультирования".
"Из-за недостаточной высоты для раскрытия парашютов три члена экипажа при приземлении получили травмы, несовместимые с жизнью", - сказали в Минобороны. 
Для выяснения всех обстоятельств на аэродром направлена комиссия ВКС России.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Шайковка :(((((((


Пишут, что командир...
https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/10972759

----------


## Pilot

> Три члена экипажа погибли в результате нештатного срабатывания системы катапультирования на самолете Ту-22М3 на аэродроме под Калугой. Об этом во вторник сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
> По данным военного ведомства, 23 марта "в ходе плановой подготовки на земле к полету Ту-22М3 на аэродроме в Калужской области произошло нештатное срабатывание системы катапультирования".
> "Из-за недостаточной высоты для раскрытия парашютов три члена экипажа при приземлении получили травмы, несовместимые с жизнью", - сказали в Минобороны. 
> Для выяснения всех обстоятельств на аэродром направлена комиссия ВКС России.





Этот ролик сделан с участием одного из погибших летчиков :((((((( Многие его тут заочно знают по его фотографиям

----------


## stream

"В результате АП с российским дальним бомбардировщиком Ту-22М3 на аэродроме Шайковка под Калугой погиб командир полка полковник Вадим Белослюдцев. Об этом стало известно Telegram-каналу «112».
Кроме того, появились подробности спасения выжившего члена экипажа — летчик успел пристегнуться в то время, как остальные еще закреплялись в кабине.

----------


## Pilot

вот про сам полк и там есть Вадим

----------


## PECHKIN

> "появились подробности спасения выжившего члена экипажа — летчик успел пристегнуться в то время, как остальные еще закреплялись в кабине.


Не, ну зачем откровенный бред сюда тащить? Так и будем слепо верить СМИ? Всеж таки околоавиационный форум...

----------


## stream

> Не, ну зачем откровенный бред сюда тащить? Так и будем слепо верить СМИ? Всеж таки околоавиационный форум...


"При подготовке к полету по упражнению, после запуска ВСУ и работе с оборудованием кабины, командир корабля, который заместитель командира эскадрильи, произвел включение на панели АЗР всех автоматов рычагом пакетного переключателя. При этом произошло срабатывание системы принудительного покидания экипажа по штатной схеме (командир корабля покидает самолет при этом самостоятельно).
При срабатывании системы принудительного покидания произошел сброс четырех крышек фонарей и катапультирование трех членов экипажа. Механизмы катапультных кресел сработали штатно, отделение членов экипажа и ввод в действие спасательных парашютов произошел штатно, но из-за отсутствия условий безопасного покидания воздушного судна (скорость менее 130 км/ч), купола парашютов не наполнились. Три члена экипажа погибли при падении на бетонную поверхность стоянки самолетов с высокой вертикальной скоростью. Кресла КТ-1М.
Проводится расследование."

----------


## Мотылёк

Вечного полёта!

----------


## Pilot

> Многие его тут заочно знают по его фотографиям


Инстаграм Вадима https://www.instagram.com/shefpilot_22/
и еще https://russianplanes.net/photer/Vadim

----------


## stream

Главам регионов
Решается судьба уникальнейших бортов  ЛИИ!

https://sun9-20.userapi.com/impf/A-O...215&type=album

https://sun9-15.userapi.com/impf/see...253&type=album

----------


## Fencer

> Многие его тут заочно знают по его фотографиям


В субботу Комсомольск простится с лётчиком Вадимом Белослюдцевым, погибшим под Калугой komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае лётчики совершили полеты на истребителях-бомбардировщиках СУ-34 на максимальную высоту https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2351970@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Оборудование аэрофотосъемочного варианта самолета Ан-140-100 https://vpk.name/news/388289_oborudo...n-140-100.html

----------


## Pilot

Русским Витязям 30 лет! Полет нормальный :)

----------


## Fencer

> Русским Витязям 30 лет! Полет нормальный :)


Сегодня пилотажной группе «Русские Витязи» исполнилось 30 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2352816@egNews

----------


## KAV

> Сегодня пилотажной группе «Русские Витязи» исполнилось 30 лет


Не сегодня, а вчера. Неплохо и прочитать то, что Вы копипастите.

----------


## Fencer

> Не сегодня, а вчера. Неплохо и прочитать то, что Вы копипастите.


Я выложил ссылку на сообщение и не более - в сообщении указано 5 апреля.

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Хурба объединения ВВС и ПВО ВВО начались тренировки экипажей бомбардировщиков Су-34, задействованных на параде Победы https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2352765@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Истребители МиГ-31БМ получили новейшую навигационную систему для работы в Арктике https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11093617

----------


## Fencer

Таганрогская охрана сочла невозможным обокрасть "самолет судного дня" в одиночку https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/4/8/226504/

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня пилотажной группе «Беркуты» исполнилось 29 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2353696@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Более 50 самолетов оперативно-тактической и вертолетов армейской авиации объединения ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа (ЮВО) и морской авиации Черноморского флота (ЧФ) возвращены из Крыма на аэродромы постоянного базирования после контрольной проверки за зимний период обучения.

Экипажи совершили перелёты на свои аэродромы на Кубани и Ставрополье, а также в Ростовскую и Волгоградскую области.

Эскадрильи оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации объединения ВВС и ПВО ЮВО в рамках контрольной проверки отработали взаимодействие с силами морской авиации ЧФ.

Летный состав истребителей Су-27СМ, Су-30СМ и бомбардировщиков Су-24М, Су-34, а также штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 выполнили ракетные пуски и бомбометание по морским и наземным целям. Экипажи подтвердили способность выполнения полетов в сложных метеоусловиях, а также на предельно низкой высоте над водной поверхностью.

Кроме того, экипажи вертолётов армейской авиации Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор» выполнили задачу по доставке тактического воздушного десанта. В свою очередь экипажи боевых вертолетов Ми-35, Ка-52 и Ми-28Н обеспечили огневое прикрытие аэромобильных подразделений. Вертолеты морской авиации Ка-27ПС и Ка-29 обеспечили высадку на берегу навигационных подразделений.

Летчики двух объединений выполнили задачи по сопровождению корабельных ударных групп и в составе разведывательных ударных комплексов при обеспечении безопасности в акватории Черного моря.

22 апреля на полигоне Опук (Республика Крым) прошел основной этап учения ЮВО и Воздушно-десантных войск, которое проводилось в рамках внезапной проверки боеготовности.

В активной фазе межвидового учения в Крыму принимали участие более 10 тыс. военнослужащих, было задействовано 1,2 тыс. единиц вооружения и военной техники, в том числе более 40 кораблей и катеров, 20 судов обеспечения, до 200 летательных аппаратов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа ". 

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2358176@egNews

https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...VideoAudioFile

----------


## Avia M

в течение ближайших 1-1,5 месяцев ВКС России намерены перебросить на территорию соседней Белоруссии неназванное количество своих истребителей. По данным различных источников, речь может идти о 18 истребителях ВКС России, и хотя тип боевых самолётов не называется, имеются сведения о том, что речь идёт о тяжёлых Су-30 и Су-35.

Подробнее на: https://avia.pro/news/rossiya-perebr...medium=desktop

Благо опыт уже имеется... :Cool:

----------


## алтын

Раньше этого видеоролика не видел. Может было уже.
Российский истребитель МиГ-29 сбивает грузинский беспилотник израильского производства Elbit Hermes 450 в апреле 2008 г. над побережьем Абхазии

----------


## Rutunda

> Раньше этого видеоролика не видел. Может было уже.
> Российский истребитель МиГ-29 сбивает грузинский беспилотник израильского производства Elbit Hermes 450 в апреле 2008 г. над побережьем Абхазии


Было этого мусора тут в 2008.

----------


## OKA

" Российские военные подняли в четверг истребитель-перехватчик дальнего радиуса действия МиГ-31 для сопровождения над Чукотским морем самолета-разведчика США, сообщил Национальный центр управления обороной РФ.


      «Экипаж российского истребителя идентифицировал воздушную цель как стратегический самолет-разведчик RC-135 ВВС США и сопроводил его над акваторией Чукотского моря", - отмечается в сообщении.
     Чукотское море расположено между Чукоткой и Аляской. 
     После разворота иностранного военного самолета от государственной границы российский истребитель вернулся на аэродром базирования, сообщил Национальный центр.
     Полет российского истребителя выполнялся в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, заявили российские военные.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549633&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Партия модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 поступила в апреле в Южный военный округ, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

      Первые полеты модернизированных самолетов состоятся 13 мая с аэродрома "Буденновский" в Ставропольском крае, говорится в сообщении.
     "В ходе первых полетов экипажей глубоко модернизированных штурмовиков Су-25СМ3, которые поступили в авиационную часть Южного военного округа в апреле текущего года, летчики выполнят пуски неуправляемых ракет и бомбометание по наземным целям", - отмечается в сообщении... ". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549731&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

> МиГ-31 для сопровождения над Чукотским морем самолета-разведчика США


МиГ-31 сопроводил самолет базовой патрульной авиации ВВС Норвегии над Баренцевым морем, пишет ТАСС.

Работа такая...
Все эпизоды не охватить.

----------


## OKA

> МиГ-31 сопроводил самолет базовой патрульной авиации ВВС Норвегии над Баренцевым морем, пишет ТАСС.
> 
> Работа такая...
> Все эпизоды не охватить.


Работа такая... 

Демонстрация со стороны вероятного противника
 численного, качественного и территориального превосходства, с целью последующей реализации на практике..

----------


## Fencer

Реакция в Польше на планы России построить более трехсот укрытий для самолетов https://zen.yandex.ru/media/chedelov...77680a59f49f82

----------


## Fencer

> Реакция в Польше на планы России построить более трехсот укрытий для самолетов https://zen.yandex.ru/media/chedelov...77680a59f49f82


Авиацию защитят капониры https://armystandard.ru/news/2018541214-82EOH.html
Аэродромное защитное укрытие арочного типа - AviaSkins.Forums
Где на аэродромах СССР укрывались истребители и бомбардировщики https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...7a1500ae9de6ba

----------


## Avia M

Министерство обороны разместит эскадрилью истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 на аэродромах архипелагов Земля Франца-Иосифа и Новосибирские острова. Для базирования уже строят специальную инфраструктуру...

https://iz.ru/1165862/2021-05-19/na-...medium=desktop

----------


## AMCXXL

*Первый Ил-76МД-90А собранный на поточной линии сборки передан на испытания
*https://vk.com/milinfolive?z=video-1...all_-123538639


Первый тяжелый транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А, собранный на новой поточной линии сборки на ульяновском «Авиастар-СП» передан на летно-испытательную станцию авиазавода для проведения наземных и лётных испытаний. «Для предприятия – это знаковое событие, подтверждающее способность коллектива ульяновских авиастроителей эффективно решать самые ответственные задачи. Внедрение нового технологического процесса в дальнейшем будет способствовать наращиванию объемов серийного выпуска более 10 самолетов в год», - заявил управляющий директор АО «Авиастар-СП» Сергей Шереметов. В отличие от ранее используемой технологии новая поточная линия сборки в АО «Авиастар-СП» позволит на 38 процентов снизить трудоёмкость сборки самолетов. Линия состоит из десяти рабочих станций для стыковки отсеков фюзеляжа, крыла, хвостового оперения и станций для монтажа силовых установок и систем самолета. Она оснащена системой лазерного позиционирования агрегатов, которая обеспечивает высокую точность стыковки всех элементов самолета.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Учебный бой трёх сверхзвуковых самолётов состоялся в окрестностях Перми. Два МиГ-31БМ «уничтожили» третий, игравший роль авиаразведчика условного противника.

Как рассказали Пермской краевой газете «Звезда» в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа МО РФ, по легенде «вражеский» самолёт на высоте более 5 км занимался сбором разведывательных данных. По тревоге были подняты два модернизированных сверхзвуковых истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31БМ авиаполка, дислоцированного под Пермью.

Без помощи наземных средств ПВО лётчики сумели сами обнаружить в небе нарушителя, осуществили его перехват и произвели по цели имитацию пуска ракет дальнего радиуса действия. Всего в воздухе и на земле в учениях было задействовано около 80 человек.

https://zwezda.su/security/2021/05/v...ez-sredstv-pvo

----------


## Avia M

94 самолета и вертолета, 963 человек личного состава станут участниками третьего всеармейского этапа конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2021», который стартует в Рязани – на 66 авиационном полигоне «Дубровичи» и аэродроме Дягилево.
Церемония открытия «Авиадарстс-2021» намечена на 21 мая (с 10.00)

https://ryazannews.ru/fn_716032.html

----------


## Fencer

В Рязани стартовал всеармейский этап конкурса «Авиадартс-2021» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2362675@egNews
На конкурсе «Авиадартс-2021» прошла жеребьевка мишеней между участниками соревнований https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2362852@egNews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

25 мая 2021 г. ТАСС.

Перелет трёх дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 совершен на российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии, где они будут базироваться впервые. Об этом во вторник сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ.

«Базирование самолетов данного типа на аэродроме Хмеймим осуществляется впервые. Экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков приобретут практические навыки отработки учебных задач в новых географических районах в ходе выполнения полетов в воздушном пространстве над акваторией Средиземного моря», - говорится в сообщении.

Как пояснили в Минобороны РФ, после выполнения учебных задач по освоению воздушного пространства в морской зоне Средиземного моря бомбардировщики вернутся на аэродромы постоянного базирования в России.

В ведомстве добавили, что на авиабазе завершена реконструкция второй взлетно-посадочной полосы с полной заменой покрытия и установкой нового светосигнального и радиотехнического оборудования. Кроме того, благодаря увеличению длинны взлетной полосы были расширены возможности аэродрома по приему и обслуживанию самолетов различных классов.

Уточняется, что в настоящее время все типы самолетов могут совершать полеты с авиабазы Хмеймим, стоящих на вооружении Вооруженных Сил РФ, в том числе самолеты тяжелого класса.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1146239...medium=desktop

----------


## ZHeN

необычный состав группировки сейчас - есть Миги, есть Ту-22М3
но при этом давно не было видно Су-30СМ
на гугл картах вообще Су-33 виден ...

----------


## Avia M

> на гугл картах вообще Су-33 виден ...


Крайний снимок (март 2020), на откр. площадках - 24, 34, 35. Укрытия скрывают содержимое...

----------


## boyan

Копец теперь Квин Элизабет. Тройкой групповую атаку на уничтожение с постановкой полной РЭБ будут отрабатывать. Ботам с хиханьками про Кука мало покажется.

----------


## ZHeN

> Крайний снимок (март 2020), на откр. площадках - 24, 34, 35. Укрытия скрывают содержимое...


написано май... мне кажется там стоит су-33, но на другом форуме говорят балка длинновата для 33 ...

----------


## Fencer

> необычный состав группировки сейчас - есть Миги, есть Ту-22М3
> но при этом давно не было видно Су-30СМ
> на гугл картах вообще Су-33 виден ...


Экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22м3, приступили к выполнению задач в морской зоне Средиземного моря https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

На всеармейском конкурсе «Авиадартс-2021» впервые будут отработаны задачи тушения условного пожара https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2363297@egNews

----------


## Саныч 62

> На всеармейском конкурсе «Авиадартс-2021» впервые будут отработаны задачи тушения условного пожара https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2363297@egNews


 Вроде есть ещё и такой способ как тушение взрывом. Могли бы и это попробовать дабы сравнить эффективности.  :Wink:  А то чем ещё боевой авиации заняться?

----------


## Fencer

На всеармейском конкурсе «Авиадартс-2021» стартовала летная программа
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2363484@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2363564@egNews

----------


## Let_nab

*Прибывшие на Хмеймим Ту-22М3 совершили полеты над Средиземным морем*

Экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, прибывшие накануне на аэродром Хмеймим в Сирии, совершили учебные полеты над акваторией Средиземного моря. Об этом сообщили журналистам в среду в Минобороны России. 
"Экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, прибывших накануне на российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирийской Арабской Республике, приступили к выполнению задач по освоению воздушного пространства в морской зоне Средиземного моря. Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 совершили учебные полеты над акваторией Средиземного моря", - отметили в министерстве. 
В военном ведомстве подчеркнули, что летчики получили практические навыки выполнения задач в новых географических районах.
"Базирование самолетов данного типа на аэродроме Хмеймим осуществляется впервые и стало возможным в результате реконструкции второй взлетно-посадочной полосы с полной заменой покрытия и установкой нового светосигнального и радиотехнического оборудования", - добавили в Минобороны. 

*Убийца кораблей: The Drive встревожил Ту-22М3 с ракетой Х-22 в Сирии*

Портал The Drive внимательно изучил фотографии и видеоматериалы Минобороны РФ, посвященные миссии стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 в Сирии. Внимание обозревателя привлекала огромная ракета Х-22 (длинна 11,6 метров), под крылом одного из самолетов.
Автор отмечает, что X-22 (в кодификации НАТО AS-4 Kitchen) известны как высокоскоростные убийцы кораблей, которые могут оснащаться ядерной или обычной боеголовкой. Существует также исключительно ядерная версия для наземного применения. 
"В своем противокорабельном варианте Х-22, хотя и является устаревшим оружием, но все же доставит серьезную головную боль операторам оборонительных систем любых надводных боевых кораблей. Запущенная со скоростью 1,5 Маха, ракета разгоняется до крейсерской скорости 3 Маха, пролетев около 14 миль. Затем, приближаясь к цели, ракета пикирует под углом около 30 градусов, разгоняясь до конечной скорости 4,1 Маха", - пишет он.
Теоретически, каждый Ту-22М3 может нести три таких ракеты, хотя как правило самолет вооружают лишь одним экземпляром.
Автор опасается, что переброшенные в Сирию Ту-22М3, оснащенные Х-22, будут представлять серьезную угрозу для кораблей НАТО.


*«Отбили свои»: самолеты НАТО не смогли перехватить российские Ту-22М3.*

Самолеты стран НАТО попытались перехватить российские бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 над Средиземным морем, но их «отбили свои» — истребители Су-35, сообщает Telegram-канал «Записки охотника».
Встреча в небе над Средиземноморьем между Кипром и Ливаном произошла после учений бомбардировщиков по условному уничтожению военно-морских баз НАТО и трех десантных кораблей ВМС США. Во время возвращения на базу в Сирии их попытались перехватить истребители НАТО, однако сопровождавшие Ту-22М3 истребители российских воздушно-космических сил Су-35 не дали этого сделать и сопроводили коллег до аэродрома.
Вместе с ними, по данным канала, полеты над морем совершал также самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50. 

*Эксперты: возможность базирования Ту-22М3 на Хмеймиме расширит потенциал его применения*

Полет трех российских дальних бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-22М3 на аэродром Хмеймим показывает зарубежным партнерам возможности российской группировки, базирование этих самолетов в Сирии увеличит ее потенциал. Такое мнение выразили в беседе с ТАСС военные эксперты.
25 мая впервые три Ту-22М3 совершили перелет на российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии. Как сообщили в Минобороны РФ, после выполнения учебных задач по освоению воздушного пространства в морской зоне Средиземного моря бомбардировщики вернутся на аэродромы постоянного базирования в России. 
"Если Ту-22М3 начнут базироваться в Сирии, то это упростит их применение. Это позволит самолетам более длительно находиться в зоне применения. Ту-22М3 показал высокую эффективность при нанесении ударов по объектам террористов в Сирии", - выразил мнение военный эксперт, главный редактор журнала "Независимое военное обозрение" Дмитрий Литовкин. 

По мнению директора по развитию Фонда содействия технологиям XXI века Ивана Коновалова, возможность размещения дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 на Хмеймиме также подчеркивает статус объекта как полноценной авиабазы и является фактом влияния в регионе.
По словам Коновалова, прилет Ту-22М3 несет определенный сигнал странам, принимающим участие в событиях на Ближнем Востоке.
"Прибытие самолетов - это повод для всех внешних и внутренних участников сирийского театра задуматься о возможностях российской группировки", - считает эксперт.
Руководитель Бюро военно-политического анализа Александр Михайлов также считает, что перелет на российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии трех дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нужен для демонстрации присутствия в период нестабильной внешнеполитической обстановки, и в частности накануне встречи президентов России и США Владимира Путина и Джо Байдена.
"Мы сейчас демонстрируем свои стратегические возможности в разгар довольно непростой ситуации на Ближнем Востоке. Очевидно, что сам палестино-израильский конфликт стал во многом следствием изменения конъюнктуры внешнеполитического курса США, неким разрывом отношений очень тесных между администрацией Израиля и США", - сказал он. 

Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/army/4650251...ource=copylink

----------


## GThomson

> *Прибывшие на Хмеймим Ту-22М3 совершили полеты над Средиземным морем*
> 
> Экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, прибывшие накануне на аэродром Хмеймим в Сирии, совершили учебные полеты над акваторией Средиземного моря. Об этом сообщили журналистам в среду в Минобороны России. 
> ...
> Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/army/4650251...ource=copylink


на 17-й секунде, командир периодически опуская взгляд на аэронавигационную карту, рулит боевой машиной.
но почему карта вверх ногами?

----------


## Саныч 62

> на 17-й секунде, командир периодически опуская взгляд на аэронавигационную карту, рулит боевой машиной.
> но почему карта вверх ногами?


 Летит на юг.

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vrn.aif.ru/society/details/p...moleta_il-112v

Президент сообщил о завершении испытаний воронежского самолета Ил-112В
Пресс-служба ПАО «ОАК»

Воронеж, 27 мая - Аиф-Воронеж.
Завершаются государственные испытания лёгкого «транспортника» Ил-112В, сообщил президент Владимир Путин на совещании с руководством Минобороны и представителями ОПК.

*«В текущем году запланирована поставка двух таких самолётов»,* - добавил глава государства.

Напомним, в конце марта стало известно, что Ил-112В успешно совершил второй полет в Воронеже. Он прошел в штатном режиме.

----------


## GThomson

> Летит на юг.


а солнце сзади...

----------


## Саныч 62

> а солнце сзади...


Рано утром. Пока прохладно.

----------


## GThomson

> Рано утром. Пока прохладно.


а у правака карта лежит нормально.
один рулит туда, другой - обратно?

----------


## Fencer

Конкурс «Авиадартс-2021» https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
На конкурсе «Авиадартс-2021» экипажи приступают к боевым стрельбам https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

> Три члена экипажа погибли в результате нештатного срабатывания системы катапультирования на самолете Ту-22М3 на аэродроме под Калугой. Об этом во вторник сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
> По данным военного ведомства, 23 марта "в ходе плановой подготовки на земле к полету Ту-22М3 на аэродроме в Калужской области произошло нештатное срабатывание системы катапультирования".
> "Из-за недостаточной высоты для раскрытия парашютов три члена экипажа при приземлении получили травмы, несовместимые с жизнью", - сказали в Минобороны. 
> Для выяснения всех обстоятельств на аэродром направлена комиссия ВКС России.


Ту-22 . Новости. (11/11) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## Fencer

Военно-транспортной авиации — 90 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2364413@egNews

----------


## Саныч 62

> а у правака карта лежит нормально.
> один рулит туда, другой - обратно?


 Не так. Один рулит (карта перевёрнута по полёту- на юг летят), другой читает что там написано  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

На всеармейском конкурсе «Авиадартс-2021» стартовал финальный этап соревнований https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2364372@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Военно-транспортной авиации — 90 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2364413@egNews


Обои для рабочего стола ко Дню ВТА-2021 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/yNiCVr5PPkgv9A

----------


## Fencer

Российские летчики в Киргизии получили новый комплекс «Электронный полигон» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2364697@egNews

----------


## Avia M

На полигоне Дубровичи в Рязанской области завершился финальный этап всеармейского конкурса «Авиадартс-2021».
Летчики истребительной, бомбардировочной, штурмовой, армейской авиации выполнили пуски неуправляемых авиационных ракет, бомбометание, стрельбу из авиационных пушек. Именно боевое применение по наземным целям позволяет конкурсантам набрать наибольшее количество баллов.
Всего в течение финального этапа соревнований было использовано около 5 тонн авиабомб, порядка 500 авиационных ракет, более тысячи снарядов для пушек.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2364850@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Ленинградской области экипажи армейской авиации ЗВО выполнили полеты над водной гладью https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
В Амурской области экипажи самолетов Ту-95мс отработали полеты в сложных метеоусловиях https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
В Тверской области командирские экипажи истребителей Су-35 и МиГ-31 провели показные полеты https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажной группе «Соколы России» исполнилось 17 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2366429@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиадартс 2021 - ежегодный конкурс по выучке летных экипажей http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/aviadarts-2021.html

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны РФ до конца года получит VIP-версию вертолета Ми-38Т https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2021...16111196.shtml

----------


## aпм-90

В Ленинградской области экипажи Ан-12 и Ан-26 Западного военного округа отработали посадку на грунтовую полосу: 
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2367199@egNews
Очередной фейк от МО?

----------


## Let_nab

* Су-24М Черноморского флота выполнил предупредительное бомбометание, сбросив по курсу движения британского эсминца УРО «Дефендер» 4 бомбы ОФАБ-250.* 

- https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20216231342-mqtY6.html

Черноморский флот вместе с Погранслужбой ФСБ России остановил нарушение российской границы со стороны британского эсминца УРО «Дефендер», сообщает российское оборонное ведомство.

По данным министерства обороны РФ, сегодня в 11.52 «Дефендер» пересек государственную границу России в северо-западной части Черного моря. Он вошел в территориальные воды на три километра, в районе мыса Фиолент. 

Предварительно предупрежденный о применении оружия в случае нарушения границы, британский корабль никак не отреагировал на это. В 12.06 и 12.08 российский пограничный сторожевой корабль выполнил предупредительную стрельбу. 

В 12.19 самолет Су-24М Черноморского флота выполнил предупредительное бомбометание, сбросив по курсу движения эсминца 4 бомбы ОФАБ-250. 

В 12.23 совместными действиями Черноморского флота и Пограничной службы ФСБ России эсминец УРО «Дефендер» покинул границы территориального моря Российской Федерации.

----------


## Let_nab

> * Су-24М Черноморского флота выполнил предупредительное бомбометание, сбросив по курсу движения британского эсминца УРО «Дефендер» 4 бомбы ОФАБ-250.* 
> 
> - https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20216231342-mqtY6.html
> 
> Черноморский флот вместе с Погранслужбой ФСБ России остановил нарушение российской границы со стороны британского эсминца УРО «Дефендер», сообщает российское оборонное ведомство.
> 
> По данным министерства обороны РФ, сегодня в 11.52 «Дефендер» пересек государственную границу России в северо-западной части Черного моря. Он вошел в территориальные воды на три километра, в районе мыса Фиолент. 
> 
> Предварительно предупрежденный о применении оружия в случае нарушения границы, британский корабль никак не отреагировал на это. В 12.06 и 12.08 российский пограничный сторожевой корабль выполнил предупредительную стрельбу. 
> ...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Нидерланды обвинили Россию в создании опасной ситуации над Черным морем*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featu...edgdhp&pc=U531

цинк тут - https://www.defensie.nl/actueel/nieu...r.ms.-evertsen

Российские истребители создали опасную ситуацию в Черном море, где совершал проход нидерландский фрегат Evertsen, заявило Министерство обороны Нидерландов. Сообщение приводится на сайте ведомства.

«Российские истребители создали небезопасные ситуации на Zr.Ms. Evertsen в Черном море. Это произошло в прошлый четверг, когда военный корабль находился к юго-востоку от Крыма», — говорится в сообщении.

Там уточнили, что российские самолеты совершали полеты на низкой высоте вблизи фрегата с 15:30 до 20:30 мск. В военном ведомстве указали, что на истребителях находились ракеты класса «воздух — земля». В итоге на корабле произошли сбои в электронном оборудовании.

Министерство обороны Нидерландов указало, что действия России противоречили праву на свободное мореходство.

При этом командир фрегата Джордж Пастур указал, что судно шло в международных водах и «оснований для агрессивных действий не было». Действия российских самолетов он назвал «безответственным и небезопасным поведением на море».

РБК направил запрос в пресс-службу Министерства обороны РФ.
Evertsen — один из кораблей британской ударной группы. Он вышел из голландского порта Ден-Хелдер в мае для участия в семимесячном походе в Южную Азию.

В июне фрегат вошел в Черное море вместе с британским эсминцем Defender для участия в учениях НАТО. Последний 23 июня вошел в территориальные воды России. После упредительных выстрелов российской авиации корабль покинул воды страны.

----------


## Fencer

В программу форума "Армия-2021" включили пилотаж курсанток Краснодарского авиаучилища https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11782903

----------


## Fencer

Авиация ЦВО до конца года примет участие в восьми международных учениях https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2369319@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны России сообщает, что военные транспортники Ил-76 за сутки сбросили 336 тонн воды на очаги лесных пожаров в республике Саха (Якутия), за все время выполнения задачи было сброшено свыше 2,3 тысяч тонн воды, сообщает во вторник Минобороны России.
       "Всего за время выполнения задачи по тушению пожаров на территории Якутии авиацией Минобороны РФ выполнено 203 сброса более 2355 тонн воды, а также перевезено 290 специалистов противопожарной службы и свыше 37,5 тонн грузов", - говорится в сообщении ведомства.
       Там также отметили, что за сутки экипажи армейской авиации на вертолетах Ми-8 обеспечили перевозку около 1,5 тонн грузов.
       По поручению президента РФ министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу даны указания о создании авиационной группировки Минобороны России для оказания помощи в борьбе с лесными пожарами на территории Республики Саха (Якутия).
       В ее состав входят вертолеты Ми-8 и самолеты Ил-76.
       По данным МЧС РФ на 19 июля, всего в России действовали 416 очагов природных пожаров, причем 216 из них - на территории Якутии. Огонь уничтожил в Якутии уже более 1,5 млн гектаров леса. Город Якутск находятся в зоне задымленности.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...553451&lang=RU

----------


## Let_nab

*В России создают два воздушных командных пункта*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/other...edgdhp&pc=U531

В Воронеже началось создание самолета управления войсками на случай ядерной войны, сообщил «РИА Новости» источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе. Разработка ведется на базе широкофюзеляжного Ил-96-400М. Планируется, что войска получат два таких воздушных командных пункта.

«Российские воздушно-космические силы получат два воздушных командных пункта на базе Ил-96-400М. Один находится в производстве»,— рассказал собеседник агентства. Он добавил, что в дальнейшем не исключен заказ третьего воздушного пункта управления. Проект называется «Звено-3С».

..............

*«МиГ» начал разработку палубного истребителя пятого поколения*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/other...edgdhp&pc=U531

Российская самолетостроительная корпорация «МиГ» начала разработку палубного истребителя пятого поколения, сообщает «РИА Новости» со ссылкой на источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе. Его планируется использовать для двух целей: для заправки либо для нанесения ударов.

По информации источника, сейчас идет этап компьютерного моделирования, в ближайшие несколько лет планируется выпустить первые опытные образцы машины. Аппарат будет выполнен с использованием технологии «стелс» (комплекс методов снижения заметности боевых машин.— “Ъ”).

В рамках реализации проекта рассматривается возможность создания версии истребителя с вертикальными взлетом и посадкой. Будущая разработка будет сопоставима с размером истребителя МиГ-35.

Истребитель планируется использовать в рамках комплекса: палубный самолет плюс беспилотный летательный аппарат массой более 10 т, который будет выполнен по аэродинамической схеме «летающее крыло». Кроме прочего, аппарат планируется использовать совместно с истребителем в рамках концепции «верного ведомого». Также в самолете будут использоваться наработки по беспилотнику «Скат».

В январе госкорпорация «Ростех» приступила к разработке нового истребителя-перехватчика под условным названием МиГ-41. Ожидается, что эти самолеты смогут работать в космосе.

............

*МиГ создаст конкурента новейшему российскому истребителю The Checkmate*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/techa...edgdhp&pc=U531

В рамках выставки МАКС-2021 авиахолдинг «Сухой» представил новейший российский истребитель — The Checkmate. Но, как оказалось, другая отечественная компания уже готовит свой ответ этой разработке.

Речь идёт об истребителе пятого поколения за «авторством» самолётостроительной корпорации «МиГ», сообщает Военное Обозрение. Ключевым отличием данного решения от The Checkmate должно стать то, что оно будет палубным.

Что интересно, появились даже инсайдеры, сообщающие, что в «МиГ» хотят разработать не просто палубный истребитель, а целый комплекс. В него, помимо непосредственно самолёта, также будет входить и специальный беспилотник.

На момент написания материала, разработка находится на этапе компьютерного моделирования. Ожидается, что первые опытные образцы будут представлены уже в течение ближайших лет.

----------


## Pilot

На взлете - Су-35 Дземги. Летчик вышел, жив

----------


## Vanek30

не самый правильный выбор- сливать инфу пока её нету в СМИ... ну да ладно. Ладно бы за это хоть деньги платили)

----------


## stream

> не самый правильный выбор- сливать инфу пока её нету в СМИ... ну да ладно. Ладно бы за это хоть деньги платили)


В "Лента", раньше сообщение прошло

https://lenta.ru/news/2021/07/31/su3...medium=desktop

----------


## PPV

Пока непонятно кто - заводской или строевой? И все -таки где упал самолёт - в Охотское море или на Сахалине?

----------


## Pilot

Истребитель Су-35 потерпел крушение над Охотским морем, сообщили в Восточном военном округе.

При выполнении плановых учебно-тренировочных полетов на самолете отказал двигатель. «По предварительным данным, самолет упал в акватории Охотского моря», — заявили в пресс-службе (цитата по ТАСС).

Пилот катапультировался и остался жив. Его оперативно нашла поисковая группа, угрозы его здоровью нет.

В пресс-службе отметили, что комиссия Восточного военного округа начала расследование происшествия.

----------


## OKA

> Пока непонятно кто - заводской или строевой?..


Пишут такое :

" Причиной падения самолета Су-35 в Хабаровском крае стал отказ двигателя. Об этом в субботу, 31 июля, сообщает пресс-служба Восточного военного округа (ВВО).

«31 июля 2021 года в Хабаровском крае при выполнении плановых учебно-тренировочных полетов произошел отказ двигателя на самолете Су-35С. Летчик катапультировался, был оперативно обнаружен поисковой группой и доставлен на аэродром базирования. Угрозы здоровью летчика нет», — говорится в сообщении.

По данным «Известий», разбившийся самолет принадлежит 23-му истребительному авиационному полку. Сам полк базируется на аэродроме Дземги в Хабаровском крае. Четыре машины этого полка по ротации дежурят на аэродроме Южно-Сахалинск.". 

https://iz.ru/1200909/2021-07-31/naz...barovskom-krae

----------


## Сергей-1982

Х-95 однако.

----------


## Fencer

> На взлете - Су-35 Дземги. Летчик вышел, жив


В Татарском проливе разбился истребитель Су-35С Таллинского авиаполка — есть много неясного komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

ЛТУ армейской авиации ЗВО в Ленинградской области https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Учения вооруженных сил РФ и КНР пройдут в первой половине августа 2021 г. на территории учебной базы Цинтунся сухопутных войск НОАК Нинся-Хуэйского автономного района КНР.

В ходе учений китайские военнослужащие будут выполнять задачи на западном направлении, российские военнослужащие – на восточном. В учениях примут участие более 10 000 военнослужащих двух стран, будут задействованы бронетехника, авиация и артиллерия. Руководство учениями будет осуществляться совместно командованием воинских контингентов двух стран.

https://tvzvezda-ru.turbopages.org/t...155-ljOAr.html

----------


## Fencer

Летчика Су-35 делают крайним в длинной цепи ошибок https://vz.ru/society/2021/8/3/11119...w26GaLNapSO7sI

----------


## Fencer

До конца года на вооружение армейской авиации ЗВО поступит 10 вертолетов https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2375698@egNews

----------


## AMCXXL

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/12102247

*Более 60 единиц новой авиатехники поступит в Военно-воздушные силы России до конца года*
Командующий Военно-воздушными силами Сергей Дронов сообщил, что также поступит более 200 модернизированных воздушных судов

МОСКВА, 11 августа. /ТАСС/. Свыше 60 единиц новой авиационной техники и более 200 модернизированных воздушных судов поступят в Военно-воздушные силы (ВВС) до конца 2021 года. Об этом рассказал в интервью газете "Красная звезда" командующий Военно-воздушными силами, заместитель главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-лейтенант Сергей Дронов.

"До конца года спланирована поставка более 60 единиц новой авиационной техники, в том числе современных многоцелевых самолетов Су-30СМ, Су-35С, Су-57 и фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, тяжелых военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД90А, боевых вертолетов Ми-28НМ, Ка-52 и десантно-транспортных - Ми-8АМТШ-ВН", - сказал Дронов.

По его словам, также поступит более 200 модернизированных воздушных судов.

"Все образцы авиационной техники оборудуются новейшими системами индивидуальной защиты. Большое внимание уделяется повышению выживаемости в воздухе, снижению радиолокационной заметности, автоматизации процессов управления самолетом и применением оружия", - отметил заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС.

Он подчеркнул, что все образцы проходят апробацию в ходе боевых действий в Сирийской Арабской Республике. По полученным результатам оперативно проводятся необходимые доработки.

----------


## Fencer

В честь 100-летия Оренбургского летного училища в небе пролетели ИЛ-76 https://ria56.ru/posts/v-chest-100-l...li-il-76-2.htm

----------


## Fencer

Еще два вертолета Ми-38 до конца 2022 года поступят в войска в России https://riafan.ru/1501901-eshche-dva...voiska-v-rossi

----------


## Fencer

Военно-воздушным силам России исполняется 109 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2376731@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Из телеграмма Файтербомбера

----------


## Fencer

> Военно-воздушным силам России исполняется 109 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2376731@egNews


Крылья Родины надёжны и сильны http://redstar.ru/krylya-rodiny-nadyozhny-i-silny/

----------


## Fencer

Лидерство в воздухе: как проходит перевооружение российских ВВС https://russian.rt.com/russia/articl...hnika-vvs-2021

----------


## Rutunda

Кто знает что это за обьект был? Не база ли ПВО или РВСН?
https://c.radikal.ru/c35/2108/29/82468ab464b8.png

----------


## Rutunda

> Из телеграмма Файтербомбера


Жалко.................

----------


## Fencer

Именные самолеты https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...d_aircraft.htm

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны РФ сообщило о гибели российских военных в катастрофе Бе-200*

Погибли пять российских военных и трое граждан Турции, которые находились на борту Бе-200, разбившегося в этой стране, сообщили в субботу в Минобороны РФ.

"Находившиеся на борту российского самолета Бе-200, потерпевшего крушение в Турецкой Республике, пять членов экипажа из числа российских военнослужащих и три гражданина Турецкой Республики, указывавших очаги пожара, погибли", - говорится в сообщении.

Ранее в Минобороны России сказали, что Бе-200 разбился около 15:10 по Москве субботы при заходе на посадку после тушения пожаров в районе города Адана.

По его данным, для выяснения причин трагедии к месту катастрофы была направлена комиссия российского военного ведомства.

В июле Минобороны РФ сообщало об отправке в Турцию самолета-амфибии Бе-200 для помощи в тушении пожаров. Отмечалось, что в эту страну полетел Бе-200 из состава морской авиации Военно-морского флота России.

В конце июля МЧС РФ рассказало о направлении в Турцию на тушение пожаров сводной авиагруппировки Минобороны и МЧС в составе 11 единиц техники.

*Вдумайтесь.* 

На самолете амфибии Бе-200 погиб наш военный лётчик- палубник Евгений Кузнецов. Таких летчиков, как он, можно пересчитать на пальцах. Возникает вопрос. Если данный самолёт был передан в аренду турецким властям, то что там делали наши военные лётчики? Кстати, турецкие СМИ разнюхали, что год подряд российские самолёты в Турцию на борьбу с пожарами поставляет азербайджанский бизнесмен Физули Моллаев. Кто он такой, с каких делов он рулит нашими самолётами, а так же получается и военнослужащими российской армии, все эти вопросы можно смело переадресовывать гражданскому генералисимусу нашей армии, который сегодня занят строительством нескольких городов в Сибири и рекламирующего в преддверии думских выборов всеми любимую политическую партию России. 



*ИМХО: Пока летчики нашей военно-морской авиации гибнут за рубежом, занимаясь коммерцией и зарабатывая валюту Минуобороны России, российский регион - Якутия - продолжает задыхаться от самых больших пожаров в истории...*

----------


## Fencer

Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 испытали в связке с новейшими ракетами Х-35У https://iz.ru/1208839/2021-08-18/fro...aketami-kh-35u

----------


## Pilot

Катастрофа МиГ-29СМТ в Астрахани :(((( выпускник 19 года :((((

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Без подтвеждения пока. Катастрофа МиГ-29СМТ в Астрахани :((((


Катастрофу уже подтверждают((((( Про СМТ пока не уточняют.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Печалька...
Сергей, борт Приволжский? Б/н известен?

----------


## Pilot

борт да, пока не известно :(

----------


## Fencer

> Катастрофа МиГ-29СМТ в Астрахани :(((( выпускник 19 года :((((


Истребитель МиГ-29 разбился в Астраханской области https://life.ru/p/1429605
В интернете есть такая информация.



> 18.08.2021 21.20 (мск) Зона ответственности Ростовского РЦ ЕС ОрВД. Полигон Ашулук (ВКС МО РФ). Во время выполнении полетов по плану УТП,
> с боевым применением на полигоне, пропала р/л метка от ВС Миг-29 ВКС МО РФ, рег/06731, КВС ст. л-т Якименко. РП полигона наблюдал вспышку в районе мишенного поля. Полёты выполнялись с аэродрома Астрахань (Приволжский).
> В 21.25 объявлена готовность №1 дежурным силам ПСО на аэродромах Астрахань (Приволжский) Ми-8 рег/27442, ВКС и Астрахань (Нариманово) Ка-32 рег/31078, АО НПК «ПАНХ». В 22.00 взлет Ми-8, в 22.15 взлет Ка-32 на поиск
> и спасание. Экипажем Ми-8 обнаружено место падения Миг-29, летчик погиб.
> В 22.28 посадка Ка-32 на аэродроме Астрахань (Нариманово).

----------


## Fencer

В Зернограде в честь Героя Советского Союза Виталия Павлова назовут вертолет Ми-26 https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/8/19/233735/

----------


## Fencer

Участники конкурса "Авиадартс-2021" приступили к подготовке к соревнованиям в Рязанской области https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/8/19/233712/

----------


## OKA

" Имя Героя России, конструктора реактивных систем залпового огня Николая Макаровца присвоено тяжелому военно-транспортному самолету Ил-76МД-90А, сообщила пресс-служба холдинга "Технодинамика".
       Церемония передачи судна состоялась на аэродроме Ульяновск-Восточный. Ил-76МД-90А "Николай Макаровец" передан 235-му военно-транспортному авиационному полку, который находится в составе 18-й гвардейской военно-транспортной Таганрогской дивизии.
       Самолет предназначен для межрегиональной перевозки войск, тяжелой крупногабаритной техники, а также десантирования личного состава, техники и грузов парашютным и посадочным способом. Ил-76МД-90А - лидер в классе грузоподъемности 40-50 тонн и может использоваться для перевозки больных и раненых и тушения площадных пожаров.
       Внуки тульского конструктора-оружейника получили на память модели самолета.
       Николай Макаровец с 1985 года работал генеральным директором ФГУП "ГНПП "Сплав"" (ныне - АО "НПО "Сплав им. А.Н.Ганичева"). Под его руководством разрабатывались и производились реактивные системы залпового огня. За комплекс работ в области конверсии в 1993 году ему была присуждена Государственная премия РФ. За выдающиеся заслуги в развитии реактивных систем залпового огня удостоен звания Героя РФ, награжден орденами Ленина, Октябрьской Революции, Трудового Красного знамени, "За заслуги перед Отечеством" всех степеней. Лауреат Ленинской премии. Скончался 31 марта 2019 года в возрасте 80 лет.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...556130&lang=RU

----------


## Pilot

При перегоне  из Хурбы на завод в Ржев, в районе Перми потерпел аварию самолет Су-24. Экипаж катапультировался.

----------


## AndyK

> При перегоне  из Хурбы на завод в Ржев, в районе Перми потерпел аварию самолет Су-24. Экипаж катапультировался.


В Воздвиге их ремонт прекратили (вот интересно в связи с чем?), теперь через всю страну гоняют...

----------


## Let_nab

Как раз касаемо «Информации о ВВС России»…
Обратил внимание, особенно вот после недавнего падения Су-24, на внешнее состояние этих самолётов на фото и видео, которые показывают в разных источниках наших СМИ. Это ужас какой-то!

Сами посмотрите, что публикуют СМИ агентства, причём центральные российские, а не вражеские!
Сами обратите внимание, даже вот фото с недавно введённой надписью «ВВС России», все самолёты в общем доступе в сети засраные, обшарпанные, облезлые, в подтёках, выгоревшие и т.п.., словно помойки летающие, а не боевые самолёты. Эти вот круги и надписи поверх мазанины – будто на заборе слово п**да замазали и поверх сразу не дожидаясь пока высохнет - нанесли звезду или написали «ВВС России»… Позорище какое-то! Что, сложно и нечем нормально закрасить? Ведь наш гражданский генералиссимус объявил, что в его армии 71% новой техники, что больше чем в любой другой армии мира (https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11903277). 
Но что-то видок у этой большей части какой-то поношенный и задроченый, будто ещё со времён СССР их даже тряпочкой лень было протереть, а только в «хвост и в гриву» гоняли. Я нигде у врагов из НАТО, где по словам орденоносного главы военного ведомства РФ - большая часть старой техники, не видел подобного позорища. Вот специально поГуглил посмотрел в Беларуси и то там самолёты ухоженные. Однако нашёл такое же позорище как у нас на Украине и в Нигерии…

Что, это сейчас реальное состояние авиатехники России или это такой камуфляж!? Или это те 29% старой техники? Хотя, есть вариант подозревать врагов-вредителей, которые специально в российских СМИ отбирают и публикуют облезлое старьё, чтобы создать негатив, подорвать и унизить…

Вот можно посмотреть по ссылке Известия облезлый Су - https://iz.ru/775086/aleksei-ramm-bo...iraiut-v-kulak
Вот РТ выгоревший с "жировыми" разводами на серой краске - https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/9...krushenie-perm
РТ вторит и РИА - https://ria.ru/20210827/su-24-1747561897.html





Вот чисто первое попавшееся из новостной ленты наших агентств:

----------


## Serega

> все самолёты в общем доступе в сети засраные, обшарпанные, облезлые, в подтёках, выгоревшие и т.п.., словно помойки летающие, а не боевые самолёты.


 - это не так. Естественно, есть самоли, которые изношены, а есть и сразу после ремонта - они очень хорошо выглядят. Далеко не все самоли убитый внешний вид имеют. вот например ремонтный мр - https://russianplanes.net/id284176 Самоль в неубитом состоянии.
 Или вот Мка  - https://russianplanes.net/id280627




> Эти вот круги и надписи поверх мазанины – будто на заборе слово п**да замазали и поверх сразу не дожидаясь пока высохнет - нанесли звезду или написали «ВВС России»… Позорище какое-то! Что, сложно и нечем нормально закрасить?


 - там просто было и не до того, и да, не всегда в полках есть чем замалевать, чтобы нормально. Например рпп поверхности надо красить рп краской, а она в полки даже не знаю, поставляется ли для ремонтов.




> Я нигде у врагов из НАТО, где по словам орденоносного главы военного ведомства РФ - большая часть старой техники, не видел подобного позорища.


 - другой менталитет (и отношение к технике) у эксплуатантов, другой климат и другое качество красок. Плюс при малом количестве самолетов и большем удельном богатстве тех стран - проще наладить логистику, хранение и обслуживание.

Но вообще ты подметил правильно - небрежное отношение к технике в россии наблюдается. И идет это еще со времен союза. Даже при ремонте тогда красили иной раз как попало, по старой краске и не в стандарт. Как по мне, то ситуация улучшается, но процесс этот медленно идет. Не всегда новые самоли помещаются в старые ЖБУ и потому стоят снаружи, что при климате многих регионов в РФ отрицательно сказывается на внешнем виде самолей.

Плюс не надо забывать, что рассматривать картинки самолей с монитора это одно, а служба - это совсем иное. Там и так у людей проблем немало, и подкрашивать самоль будут только тогда, если за плохой его внешний вид можно выхватить от начальства.

----------


## Let_nab

> - это не так. Естественно, есть самоли, которые изношены, а есть и сразу после ремонта - они очень хорошо выглядят. Далеко не все самоли убитый внешний вид имеют. вот например ремонтный мр - https://russianplanes.net/id284176 Самоль в неубитом состоянии.
>  Или вот Мка  - https://russianplanes.net/id280627
> 
>  - там просто было и не до того, и да, не всегда в полках есть чем замалевать, чтобы нормально. Например рпп поверхности надо красить рп краской, а она в полки даже не знаю, поставляется ли для ремонтов.
> 
>  - другой менталитет (и отношение к технике) у эксплуатантов, другой климат и другое качество красок. Плюс при малом количестве самолетов и большем удельном богатстве тех стран - проще наладить логистику, хранение и обслуживание.
> 
> Но вообще ты подметил правильно - небрежное отношение к технике в россии наблюдается. И идет это еще со времен союза. Даже при ремонте тогда красили иной раз как попало, по старой краске и не в стандарт. Как по мне, то ситуация улучшается, но процесс этот медленно идет. Не всегда новые самоли помещаются в старые ЖБУ и потому стоят снаружи, что при климате многих регионов в РФ отрицательно сказывается на внешнем виде самолей.
> 
> Плюс не надо забывать, что рассматривать картинки самолей с монитора это одно, а служба - это совсем иное. Там и так у людей проблем немало, и подкрашивать самоль будут только тогда, если за плохой его внешний вид можно выхватить от начальства.


*Спасибо за объективность и компетентность!*

Я вполне понимаю состояние дел. Конечно - ремонтные подкрашены и радостные, но их реально не по кожеедовским сказкам в 71-м% новья, а скорее в тех остаточных 29-ти%. Однако действительно бросается в глаза именно состояние дел по внешнему виду конкретно Су-24 - поэтому поднял об этом темку. Это многие заметили и об этом говорят. Вид реально убогий. Я сомневаюсь, что в российских центральных СМИ специально сидят и подбирают убогость для своих пабликов, но и это нельзя исключить. 

Ну вот, к примеру, посмотреть видео по Сирии. Если остальные Сухие как 25 ещё смотрятся приятно, то 24 с этими "замалёванными надписями на заборе", практически все основательно поношены. На них видно только носовой обтекатель белой краской освежили и всё! Вот по ссылке - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkAoHgIuNM
А ведь это за рубеж технику направили! Так сказать - всем на обозрение. 

Уровень состояния ВКС России как раз показывает не только внешний вид, но и современные возможности инженерно-технического состава, который не имеет элементарного, даже краски, не упоминаю о краскопульте. Хотя как тут на форуме некоторые персоны высокий уровень вставания России с колен видят в наличии кучи иностранного автохлами под окнами и, перефразирую, наличию АйФонов у инженерно-технического состава ВКС России. Хотя в реальности это не тот объективный показатель... Могу конечно написать, что в моё время и небо было голубее, трава зеленее, вода мокрее, и сахар слаще, как и водочка заборестей..., однако реально - при мне такой убогости не было. Даже краскопульт был под рукой, который быстренько подключали к компрессору на ЗИЛке и что надо на авиатехнике просто освежали. Банальная серебряночка и танковая зелёная, не говорю про красную-белую с чёрной - всегда были, причём не заборного качества.

Действительно, менталитет эксплуатантов так же имеет значение. Считаю он на низком уровне, что заметно невооружённым глазом. Причём, так же замечу, что он с прошлым состоянием ВВС, когда я служил, значительно упал. Это чисто человеческий фактор. Изменились сознание людей, ценности, цели и желания, подготовка, ответственность и те самые идейные и моральные качества, о которых писали в служебных характеристиках замполиты. А влияние этих человеческих качеств - очень важны на отношение к исполнению своих прямых служебных обязанностей как ИТ обеспечение авиатехники, это не пустые слова. Не пустые как наплевательство, спустя рукава, пох*изм..., которые расцвели сейчас всеми цветами радуги, но давая гнилые плоды. В отличии с прошлым временем, с появлением перекоса в сознании человека к накоплению материального барахла и хлама, а не к развитию своих человеческих и профессиональных качеств - произошла деградация людей, что даже специальное внедрение в армию религии никак на эту деградацию идейных и моральных качеств не повлияло, а скорее даже усугубило состояние дел.      

С ситуацией по краскам знаком. В России нет своей краски. Нет. Нет, как нет любого элементарного, что даже, к примеру, садовую тачку у нас без китайцев собрать не могут. Нет своих отечественных технологий и нет своего отечественного оборудования, чтобы производить свою краску. Поэтому одно время слышал инфу, когда недавно разрабатывали и утверждали новый камуфляж для ВВС России, что собирались закупить для покраски военных самолётов краску у финнов в знаменитой Тиккурила. Уже некоторые, причастные к этому, начали потирать свои ручки в предвкушении хорошего распила бюджетного бабла выделенного на закупку краски за границей за валютку. Но всё у этих потиральщиков обломилось, что радует, об благоразумие и упёртость нормальных спецов, у которых ещё осталась совесть, т.е эти идейные и моральные качества оказались на месте, хотя есть мнение может из-за того, что им бабла от распила не перепало бы и они поняли и обиделись. Ну, вообщем, НАТОвцы могли в поставляемую нам краску вмешать маркеры и покрасив этой краской боевые самолёты - они бы фонили во всю и их можно было видеть без РЛС. Вот ничего не оставалось как красить самолёты тем говном, которое сами кое как производим, поэтому краска выгорает, шелушится, облазит и .т.д. Хотя военную технику должны красить специальной краской, которая прошла все испытания на стойкость к климатическим условиям, механическому воздействию, высоким и низким температурам, воздействию химии и т.п. Но у нас провести всё это, как изготовить подобное - сами не могут, т.к все это сократили как нерентабельное и реформировали-оптимизировали, хотя такие спецы в ВВС в науке у нас были свои и могли и делали это когда-то. Да и менеджерам, которые командуют нашей армией, это материально не выгодно. Можно было в Китае краску купить, но тут тоже накладка..., так как по дешёвке они нам такое же говно подгонят, которое сами произведём. Мы и так радиодетали для бортового наших военных самолётов у них закупаем, что сами сделать аще не можем - это получается лишние расходы валюты, которую даже на вечно арендованная Турции наша военно-морская авиация не отобъёт. 

Да, действительно, начальству тоже на внешний вид авиатехники наплевать, как и на подчинённых. Сознание начальства тоже изменилось, их идейное и моральное внутреннее состояние. Им главное, чтобы под своими окнами своя иномарка стояла, АйФон детям прикупить, жене кухонную технику под хорошим иностранным брендом Бош или Мулинекс - а на это всё цены чуть ли каждый день растут в отличии денежного довольствия. Да и самое главное... Ведь это две разные вещи - постоять в парадке со свечкой на церковной молитве в храме Вооружённых Сил или постоять на ковре на парткомиссии в политотделе с жопой в мыле. Это не так? Жизнь показывает, что так...

Я понимаю, что я пишу с некоторой язвой, но правду. Затронутым проблемам место быть.

----------


## Fencer

11 А ВВС и ПВО. На форуме "Армия -2021" на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги) 28 августа 2021 года.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

71% в печальном состоянии по запчастям и прочему.....

----------


## KAV

> 71% в печальном состоянии по запчастям и прочему.....


Зато пиар и показуха на высоте....

----------


## Serega

> 11 А ВВС и ПВО. На форуме "Армия -2021" на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги) 28 августа 2021 года.


 - на врезке показаны украинские су-24?   :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> - на врезке показаны украинские су-24?


Так оно и есть...

----------


## Fencer

> При перегоне  из Хурбы на завод в Ржев, в районе Перми потерпел аварию самолет Су-24. Экипаж катапультировался.


Обломки упавшего под Пермью Су-24 разбросало на 200 метров, основная часть на глубине до 7 метров https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/8/30/234289/

----------


## Fencer

Память конструктора реактивных систем Макаровца увековечили в названии военно-транспортного самолета https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...556130&lang=RU

----------


## Let_nab

*В Польше сравнили Су-57 и F-35 и рассказали о «летающих гробах»*

Ситуация с российским истребителем пятого поколения Су-57 намного хуже, чем с американским F-35 Lightning II, пишет польское издание Defence24.

В публикации рассказывается, что к 2028 году Россия планирует построить 78 самолетов Су-57, которые в настоящее время не пользуются спросом на международном рынке. Defence24 утверждает, что Индия отказалась от российского самолета в пользу собственной разработки, а ОАЭ, единственная арабская страна, которой США разрешили купить F-35 Lightning II, сразу согласилась сделать это. «К экспортному Су-57Э на выставке IDEX-2021 ни одна из арабских стран не проявила глубокого интереса», — уверяет издание.

Defence24 отмечает, что старые советские самолеты до сих пор используются во многих странах мира не из-за своей «успешности», а по причине отсутствия средств на их замену. Притом, как уверяет издание, советский легкий сверхзвуковой фронтовой истребитель МиГ-21 пилоты зарубежных стран называют «летающим гробом».

Согласно Defence24, то обстоятельство, что США в рамках программы Next Generation Air Dominance (NGAD) начали создавать истребитель шестого поколения, не означает, что F-35 Lightning II не устраивает Военно-воздушные силы (ВВС) США. Издание напоминает, что самолет NGAD предназначен для замены F-15 Eagle и F-22 Raptor, тогда как F-35 Lightning II является типичной многозадачной «рабочей лошадкой».

Таким образом в Defence24 прокомментировали критику собственной публикации заслуженным летчиком России Владимиром Поповым, который в интервью «ПолитРоссии» заявил, в частности, что «модернизированный истребитель МиГ-21 до сих пор летает в некоторых странах мира», а «F-35 и самим американцам стал не нужен».

*В августе портал Defence24 написал, что ВВС России находятся в «последнем моменте перед великим регрессом». «Военно-воздушные силы Российской Федерации продолжают оставаться вторыми по величине военно-воздушными силами мира, но с каждым годом их позиции становятся все слабее. Сотни самолетов, унаследованных от Советского Союза, неизбежно будут вынуждены прекратить службу, и их ничто не заменит. По финансовым и техническим причинам, а также из-за слабости российской промышленности», — говорилось в публикации издания.*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/techa...edgdhp&pc=U531

----------


## Avia M

> *В Польше сравнили Су-57 и F-35 и рассказали о «летающих гробах»*


О гробах.




> F-104 получил печальную известность и даже печать дала им прозвище «Widowmaker» («Вдоводел») и «Flying Coffin» («летающий гроб»)


В целом, конечно из Польши виднее.

----------


## Red307

> О гробах.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Текст про Су-57 претензий не вызывает.

----------


## Avia M

> Текст про Су-57 претензий не вызывает.


Вопрос?...

----------


## Red307

Констатация факта.

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю, факты не узнаем в обозримом будущем. Посему и констатировать нечего. 
Кроме того, что ежели в "шапке" присутствуют гробы, то можно смело проходить мимо не задерживаясь...

----------


## Казанец

Прозвище Widowmaker появилось всё-таки намного раньше (Martin B-26 Marauder), а вот Старфайтер - да, Flying Coffin. В своё время был необычайно удивлён тем, что к скандалу с F-104 имеют самое прямое отношение два общеизвестных *теперь* человека, о которых в советское время знать было нельзя: Хартман (уже отсидевший-вернувшийся и уже генерал) и его послевоенный вышестоящий начальник, тоже генерал и тоже выдающийся: Каммхубер.

ЗЫ. Когда показали падение Ил-112 в Кубинке, мелькнула мысль: наверное вот так же падал в джунгли Новой Гвинеи сбитый Сакаем тот самый "Мародёр" ("Выбери я тогда другой самолёт, войны во Вьетнаме могло и не быть...") - такой же полный фюзеляж, такая же ничтожная площадь крыла и тоже двухмоторник с одним пылающим двигателем. Ну ни дать ни взять Widowmaker "Мародёр".

----------


## Avia M

Под занавес! :Smile: 




> В 2019 году американские СМИ публиковали информацию о том, что срок службы истребителя F-35 составляет всего одну четвертую от обозначенного. То есть вместо того, чтобы налетать девять тысяч часов, он летает всего 2,1. На мой взгляд F-35 настоящий «летающий гроб»


https://voennoedelo.com/posts/id1505...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Дягилево состоялась церемония закрытия конкурса "Авиадартс" АрМИ-2021 https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/9/6/234640/

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/milinfolive?w=wall-123538639_1992282

*Самолеты Су-30СМ Воздушно-космических сил России прибыли в Белоруссию в рамках создания учебно-боевого центра подготовки ВВС и войск ПВО двух государств.*

На аэродром Барановичи (Брестская область) для формирования учебно-боевого центра совместной подготовки ВВС и войск ПВО Беларуси и России прибыли самолеты Су-30СМ ВКС России.

Решение о создании учебно-боевых центров совместной подготовки вооруженных сил Беларуси и России было принято в ходе переговоров руководителей оборонных ведомств 5 марта 2021 года в Москве.

Планируется, что авиаторы будут нести совместное боевое дежурство по охране воздушных границ Союзного государства, проинформировали в военном ведомстве.

28 августа для формирования учебно-боевого центра совместной подготовки ВВС и войск ПВО Белоруссии и России в Гродно прибыли подразделения зенитных ракетных войск Российской Федерации. Решение о создании учебно-боевых центров совместной подготовки было принято в ходе переговоров руководителей оборонных ведомств 5 марта 2021 года в Москве. Планируется, что будут сформированы *три совместных учебно-боевых центра, которые будут дислоцированы в Нижегородской и Калининградской областях РФ и в Гродненской области Белоруссии.*

----------


## Fencer

Полковник, поручивший перегнать разбившийся на Кубани Ми-28, получил срок https://ria.ru/20210928/mi-28-1752223688.html

----------


## Fencer

80 лет исполнилось Млавскому Краснознаменному бомбардировочному полку https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dgvZdBBPbY

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны согласовало стоимость модернизированного вертолёта Ка-52М https://topwar.ru/187724-minoborony-...ta-ka-52m.html

----------


## Fencer

Бомбардировочный полк на Су-34 перебазируют в Воронеж до конца года https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/891288-...do-kontsa-goda

----------


## Fencer

> Бомбардировочный полк на Су-34 перебазируют в Воронеж до конца года https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/891288-...do-kontsa-goda


Воронежское гнездо: авиаполк Су-34 возвращается в родной город https://iz.ru/1052144/anton-lavrov-a...v-rodnoi-gorod

----------


## Fencer

В Зернограде прошла торжественная церемония присвоения имён Героев Советского Союза боевым вертолёта https://nashzernograd.ru/news/v_zern...021-10-30-4463

----------


## Fencer

> В Зернограде прошла торжественная церемония присвоения имён Героев Советского Союза боевым вертолёта https://nashzernograd.ru/news/v_zern...021-10-30-4463


В Зернограде состоялась памятная церемония присвоения имени собственного вертолету Ми-26 «Вячеслав Письменный» и вертолету Ми-8 «Николай Майданов». https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...ws&_print=true

----------


## Fencer

> Бомбардировочный полк на Су-34 перебазируют в Воронеж до конца года https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/891288-...do-kontsa-goda


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2394393@egNews



> На следующей неделе ожидается перебазирование авиационной техники с аэродрома в Бутурлиновке (Воронежская область).

----------


## AMCXXL

На аэродроме «Балтимор» в Воронеже 23 ноября прошла торжественная церемония открытия после масштабной реконструкции, длившейся 8 лет. На указанный военный объект перебазировались полтора десятка истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 47-го бомбардировочного авиаполка (в/ч 45117) 105-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 6-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Воздушно-космических сил ВС РФ.

В ходе модернизации аэродром, находящийся всего в 170 км от украинской границы, получил обновленную взлетно-посадочную полосу (ВПП), рулежные дорожки и новейшее оборудование, в том числе радио- и метеорологическое. Длина бетонной ВПП составляет около 4 км, а ширина 60 м, при толщине покрытия 60 см. Ей присвоен высший класс и её теперь могут использовать все типы самолетов. В 2022 году будут оборудованы навесами из металлокаркаса групповые стоянки для авиатехники, благодаря чему персонал сможет обслуживать самолеты в любую погоду.

Реконструкция началась в декабре 2013 года и на это время самолеты перебазировали на военный аэродром «Бутурлиновка» в Воронежской области, который находится ещё ближе к границе Украины. Закончить работы на аэродроме «Балтимор» планировали за пару лет, однако сроки несколько раз сдвигались.

https://greenchelman-3.livejournal.com/6132275.html

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Экипажи истребителей отработали высокоманевренный воздушный бой в Тверской области | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

Управлявшего Су-35 будут судить за сбитый Су-30 https://news.mail.ru/incident/485846...UARmOJS02IGPho

----------


## Let_nab

> Управлявшего Су-35 будут судить за сбитый Су-30 https://news.mail.ru/incident/485846...UARmOJS02IGPho

----------


## KAV

> Управлявшего Су-35 будут судить за сбитый Су-30


На сайте Тверского гарнизонного военного суда по данному делу размещена информация, что 24.11.2021 дело возвращено прокурору или руководителю следственного органа с мотивировкой "имеются предусмотренные статьей 153 УПК основания для соединения уголовных дел".

----------


## Pilot

Командира кореновского полка осудили за катастрофу Ми-28УБ 11.12.19 на 5 лет колонии-поселения. Тогда погибли заместитель   по   летной   подготовке подполковник   Склянкин   Александр   Викторович   и   заместитель   командира эскадрильи майор   Кушниренко  Руслан Анатольевич. они пытались перегнать вертолет с временной площадки на аэродром в условиях не соответствующих уровню подготовки.  страна потеряла дух летчиков, а теперь еще одного, тк Суходольского теперь уволят из ВС. А это ком полка, 2,5 тысячи часов налет на Ми-24 и Ка-52, 416 боевых вылетов. И суду пофиг, что Склянкин сам принял решение перегнать вертолет

----------


## Бурундук

Поставил "like" за информацию. Хотя, конечно, ситуация совсем не "like".

----------


## Pilot

Совсем не лайк. Суд даже не стал принимать никаких свидетельств в том, что Суходольский не приказывал перегонять, а Склянкин сам решил, не поставив никого в известность, ни остальные доводы , прошения и характеристики. :(((

----------


## Polikarpoff

Не хочется даже думать, что теперь будет с Савельевым....

----------


## Fencer

Су-34 впервые осуществили полеты на реконструированном аэродроме Балтимор в Воронеже https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/12/3/238763/

----------


## Fencer

В Самарском университете "приземлился" сызранский вертолёт Ми-8МТ https://sova.info/news/v-samarskom-u...tolyet-mi-8mt/

----------


## Fencer

В ГОСТЯХ У 831 БРТА https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31447/82/

----------


## Avia M

Первый авиационный полк истребителей МиГ-31К с гиперзвуковыми ракетами "Кинжал" сформирован в Воздушно-космических силах России.

https://ria.ru/20211221/istrebiteli-1764717831.html

----------


## AMCXXL

Расширенное заседание коллегии Минобороны • Президент России

В Воздушно-космических силах сформирован авиационный и зенитно-ракетный полки. *Поставлен 151 образец новой и модернизированной авиационной техники.*

В войска противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны поступило свыше 30 образцов вооружения, включая зенитно-ракетные системы С-400 «Триумф» и С-350 «Витязь». *Сформирован отдельный авиационный полк, вооружённый самолётами МиГ-31ИК с гиперзвуковой ракетой «Кинжал».*

Наращиваются боевые возможности и технологии управления Единой космической системы. Запущен пятый космический аппарат «Купол». Завершено строительство западного модернизированного командного пункта Единой космической системы с передачей его в опытную эксплуатацию. Завершены испытания беспилотного аппарата большой дальности полёта «Альтиус-РУ». Начаты поставки разведывательно-ударных комплексов «Иноходец» и «Форпост».

В рамках развития системы базирования авиации Вооружённых Сил на 29 аэродромах в течение семи лет выполнены работы по реконструкции взлётно-посадочных полос и основных объектов инфраструктуры. Это позволяет эксплуатировать все поступающие образцы авиационной техники

----------


## Let_nab

> Расширенное заседание коллегии Минобороны • Президент России
> 
> В Воздушно-космических силах сформирован авиационный и зенитно-ракетный полки. *Поставлен 151 образец новой и модернизированной авиационной техники.*
> 
> ...... *Сформирован отдельный авиационный полк, вооружённый самолётами МиГ-31ИК с гиперзвуковой ракетой «Кинжал».*
> 
> ......


Можно загордиться! 
Ну, если не знать, что до этого расформировали кучу авиационных и зенитно-ракетных полков, что те, два вновь сформированных - просто смех... Как и про поставки 151 единицы, если не знать, что списано старых единиц техники пришедших в негодность и построенных ещё в СССР раз в десять больше... Да и круто про "сформированный" полк МиГ-31 с мультяшными ракетами. Только, чтобы сформировать авиполк из самолётов, которых с начала 90-х не строили - надо было расформировать три авиполка.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## L39aero

Ну видео полная чушь. Там прям от реальности только общий фон и желание сэкономить. Начиная с заголовка про 50ти летние ту-22, это тот который в Эстонии стоит м0, про него? Или про b-1b резко забыли? Много там намодернизировали?

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну видео полная чушь. Там прям от реальности только общий фон и желание сэкономить. Начиная с заголовка про 50ти летние ту-22, это тот который в Эстонии стоит м0, про него? Или про b-1b резко забыли? Много там намодернизировали?


Почему чушь то!? Что не так!? Правильно там всё разложено по полочкам. Суть раскрыта и понятна, особенно тем кто в теме. Хотя понятно, что это с Украины стебутся (там ссылка есть на ресурс), но есть то над чем.

50 лет. Возьмём движки. НК-25 по конструкции — это 70-е года. Да, в советское время по ним был создан задел модернизации, но с момента создания до настоящего времени фактически 50 лет про них забыли и не модернизировали никак. Если будут модернизировать 25-ку, то с учетом опыта начала производства "модернизированных" НК-32 для Ту-160, этому двигателю банально увеличат ресурс и чуть повысят КПД. И всё на что сейчас способны..., и то сделают это с помощью какой-то дешёвой приблуды с китайского АлиЭкспресс. Поэтому писят лет - объективная реальность...
Из почти 270 построенных осталось около 60.
И то, они нормально не могли выполнить задачу в Сирии без дозаправки, поэтому садились в Иране. При этом использовались как бомбардировщики (бомбившие Берлин в 1941 году), тупо высыпавшие по "навигатору" жменю фаб-500 образца 1932 года. 
И про Б-1Б речи то нет... Реальность такова, что он и сейчас полноценный ракетоносец, который использует высокоточное оружие, в отличии от Ту-22. Да, напомню как один украинские грузины сбили, который наши эффективные менеджеры использовали как "разведчик" с экипажем испытателей с Ахтубы.

----------


## Let_nab

> Во-первых, речь велась в видео про НК-32,якобы с попыткой вкорячить в 22м3. На сколько знаю, там просто так он не встанет.на м4 (допстворка была) Хотя явного дефицита по тяге 22м3 и с 25ми не испытывает, вопрос только в экономичности. Так что ничего ужасного не вижу в 25ых,максимум ресурс. Дальше про 70ые: т.е. Вы не в курсе что 22М3 пошли в эксплуатацию году в 83м?примерно в тот же момент, американцы ввели первые B-1b. И к модернизации подошли и у нас и у них отнюдь машины не первых серий, так какие 50 лет? Или вы, например, хотите сказать что F-15A-C-E-EX это 50ти летний истребитель? И ничего в нем не менялось? 
> Видимо договор СНВ про обрезание штанги на м2 и её исчезновению с М3 вы пропустили, ведь B-1b,этого не лишался, и с Гуама он с 2мя заправками в афган ходил. Оппа, вот и ответ чего 22м3 не хватает. Так и этим занимаются.
> Про Осетию, к самолёту какие вопросы? Может это к командованию, про тактику применения? Самолёт отработал от и до, но техника в руках обезьяны груда металлолома. Так что и тут не в кассу.
> Прям бомбами старейшими бомбили. Ммм, а прицел, видимо оптическая трубка была. И конечно американцы исключительно УАБами работают(ну-ну)
> И какие же позвольте b-1b ракетоносцы?


Знаешь что не так в твоём сообщении, которое по сути чушь и на которое отвечать противно, но после которого хочется в нарушении правил форума тебя лично назвать - муд..мартышкой!? 

Вот это, про погибших лётчиков-испытателей ахтубинского ГЛИЦ:




> .... Самолёт отработал от и до, но техника в руках обезьяны груда металлолома...

----------


## L39aero

Ууу, дичь какая! Не подскажете свою последнюю занимаему должность в ВВС? Или вы участник событий? Или вы хотите сказать, что налёт был организован по всем наставлениям? Или может на исправном борте? Так что обезьяна этого можете себе поставить. На брудершафт с вами не пил, так что тыкайте себе

----------


## L39aero

Специалист по тактике ВВС, куда пропали?)

----------


## Red307

> Специалист по тактике ВВС, куда пропали?)


Пошел на Польшу компромат добывать

----------


## AMCXXL

Облет после ремонта и модернизации Ан-124-100М борт RA-82040 ВКС РФ: diana_mihailova — LiveJournal

*Облет после ремонта и модернизации Ан-124-100М борт RA-82040 ВКС РФ*


Как сообщило 13 января 2020 г. информационное агентство* "Интерфакс"*, соимость разработки технического проекта модернизации сверхтяжелого транспортного самолета Ан-124 "Руслан" превысит 1 млрд рублей, следует из материалов системы "СПАРК-маркетинг". По данным "СПАРКа", в течение 2019 года "Ильюшин" заключил порядка 15 контрактов на выполнение составных частей опытно-конструкторских работ (ОКР) для создания модернизированного военно-транспортного самолета Ан-124-100М.


_Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124-100 "Руслан" (заводской номер 9773053055086, регистрационный номер RA-82040) ВКС России на ремонте и модернизации в цеху АО "Авиастар-СП". Ульяновск, 2018 год (с) kiba / russianplanes.net ( ссылка )_
Основной контракт на создание технического проекта Ан-124-100М стоимостью около 830 млн рублей заключен "Ильюшиным" с "Экспериментальным машиностроительным заводом (ЭМЗ) имени Мясищева". Сроки выполнения проектных работ - конец 2020 года.
Суммарная стоимость всех договоров на разработку конструкторской документации для самолета и его агрегатов превышает 1 млрд рублей.
В 2018 году сообщалось, что переоборудование строевого "Руслана" в облик Ан-124-100М на ульяновском "Авиастар-СП" и проведение испытаний самолета обойдется примерно в 3,5 млрд рублей. Эти работы планировалось завершить к 2022 году.
В техническом задании указано, что летно-технические характеристики модернизированного Ан-124, скорость и высота полета, а также геометрические размеры самолета останутся прежними.
Однако срок службы "Руслана" после модернизации будет увеличен до 50 - 60 лет. Для этого также необходимо разработать программу поддержания летной годности самолетов, прослуживших более 45 лет.
При этом Ан-124-100М получит новое бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование (БРЭО), включая прицельно-навигационный пилотажный комплекс, бортовой комплекс связи, бортовую информационную систему.
Кроме того, модернизации подлежат: десантно-транспортное оборудование, система электроснабжения, светотехническое, кислородное, бытовое оборудование и рабочие места членов экипажа.
Дополнительно на самолете будет установлен бортовой комплекс обороны, предназначенный "для индивидуальной защиты самолета от поражения переносными зенитно-ракетными комплексами (ПЗРК) с оптико-электронными и радиолокационными головками самонаведения ракет".
"Бортовой комплекс обороны должен в автоматическом режиме обеспечивать защиту самолета от поражения в одной атаке с вероятностью не ниже 0,9 следующими ПЗРК: "Стингер", "Мистраль", "Игла", - сказано в техзадании.
В нем отмечается, что в ходе модернизации "должны быть реализованы меры по снижению оптической, радиолокационной, лазерной, акустической заметности, а также радиозаметности".
"Созданный научно-технический задел должен быть использован для создания перспективного авиационного комплекса военно-транспортной авиации (ПАК ВТА)", - говорится в документе.
На модернизированном Ан-124 должно быть заменено устаревшее, не выпускаемое и импортное оборудование.
"Все комплектующие изделия иностранного производства должны быть заменены на отечественные изделия по программе импортозамещения", - подчеркивается в техзадании.
В прилагаемом списке подлежащих замене агрегатов указано 29 украинских наименований и еще три - из стран НАТО и ЕС.
Тем не менее, двигатель модернизированного Ан-124 останется прежним - украинский Д-18Т.
Отмечается, что в ходе разработки проекта модернизации необходимо провести патентные исследования и работы по обеспечению защиты используемых авторских прав - разработчик должен гарантировать передачу результатов интеллектуальной деятельности, не нарушающих исключительных прав других лиц.
Как сообщалось, разработавшее Ан-124 "Руслан" украинское КБ "Антонов" неоднократно настаивало, что только оно обладает авторскими правами на этот самолет и является держателем всей технической документации. В компании считают, что российская сторона должна отказаться от использования марки "Ан" и дать модернизированному самолету другое название.
Ранее глава Минпромторга РФ Денис Мантуров заявил в интервью "Интерфаксу", что создание глубоко модернизированного сверхтяжелого военного транспортника Ан-124-100М "позволит уже в ближайшее время считать самолет "российским".
"Защита технического проекта по модернизированному самолету назначена на 4 квартал 2019 года, работы ведутся в соответствии с планами", - сказал министр в августе 2019 года.
В июле вице-премьер Юрий Борисов сообщал, что в России освоили ремонт украинских двигателей для "Руслана".
"Первые отремонтированные двигатели уже получены. Надеемся, что выйдем на возможности ремонта не менее 12 двигателей в год, это три самолета. При такой динамике мы достаточно быстро поднимем исправность этого парка", - сказал Борисов в интервью "Интерфаксу".
Ан-124 "Руслан" - самый крупный и грузоподъемный самолёт в мире, разработан на Украине в КБ "Антонов". Выпуск Ан-124 прекращён в России с 2003 года, однако продолжается ремонт и поддержание лётной годности самолётов. Всего за период существования Ульяновского авиационного комплекса было изготовлено 36 единиц Ан-124.

----------


## Fencer

В Москве под руководством Верховного Главнокомандующего Вооруженными Силами России Владимира Путина прошло расширенное заседание Коллегии Минобороны https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...12399937@egNew



> Авиационные стратегические ядерные силы пополнились четырьмя модернизированными стратегическими ракетоносцами Ту-95МС.
> 
> В Воздушно-космических силах сформирован авиационный и зенитный ракетный полки. Поставлен 151 образец новой и модернизированной авиационной техники.
> 
> Сформирован отдельный авиационный полк, вооружённый самолетами МиГ-31 с гиперзвуковой ракетой «Кинжал».
> 
> Завершены испытания беспилотного аппарата большой дальности полёта «Альтиус-РУ», начаты поставки разведывательно-ударных комплексов «Иноходец» и «Форпост».
> 
> В рамках развития системы базирования авиации Вооружённых Сил на 29 аэродромах в течение семи лет выполнены работы по реконструкции взлётно-посадочных полос и основных объектов инфраструктуры. Это позволяет эксплуатировать все поступающие образцы авиационной техники.
> ...

----------


## AMCXXL

Судя по всему седьмой А-50У - *№43 RF-50608*.https://russianplanes.net/id296026



https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/145120/

*Ростех поставил в войска новый самолет-локатор А-50У*

Дочерние структуры Госкорпорации Ростех — концерн «Вега» холдинга «Росэлектроника» и ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева — передали ВКС России модернизированный авиационный комплекс дальнего радиолокационного обзора и наведения А-50У. Борт может обнаруживать принципиально новые типы летательных аппаратов, а также способен одновременно сопровождать большее количество целей и наводимых истребителей, чем предыдущая модификация.

Воздушное судно модернизировано в рамках реализации масштабной программы обновления парка самолетов ДРЛО, предусмотренной государственным оборонным заказом. Модернизированный А-50У получил новую электронику с большей производительностью и быстродействием, что позволило нарастить возможности функционального программного обеспечения. Усовершенствована система отображения обстановки на рабочих местах операторов — установлены новые ЖК-мониторы большой размерности и разрешения. Улучшенная эргономика воздушного судна призвана повысить эффективность работы тактического экипажа.
На самолете также установлен новый пилотажно-навигационный комплекс. За счет использования современной аппаратуры, обладающей меньшим весом, увеличилась дальность полета и время выполнения боевых задач на заданном рубеже.

«Самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения являются летающими радарами с функционалом командного пункта управления. От их технической оснащенности, производительности установленных радиоэлектронных систем и летных характеристик зависит скорость обнаружения и противодействия воздушным объектам потенциального противника, что подтверждено полученным боевым опытом. 
Мы продолжаем работу по модернизации войсковых А-50 до уровня А-50У. *Это уже седьмой подобный комплекс, поставленный в войска. Следующий борт планируем сдать в 2023 году»,* — рассказал генеральный директор концерна «Вега» Вячеслав Михеев.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## AMCXXL

> 


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4466240.html
_Первый модернизированный стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-160М (предположительный серийный номер 8-05) новой постройки Казанского авиационного завода – филиала ПАО «Туполев» (в составе ПАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация») в первом полете. Казань, 12.01.2022 (с) ПАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация»
_


Однако о двух других Ту-160, снятых с хранения для модернизации, сведений нет:
04-01  Борис Веремей
08-04  Петр Дейнекин

----------


## Fencer

Доклад заместителя Министра обороны Российской Федерации Алексея Криворучко https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4470388.html



> В интересах Воздушно-космических сил поставлены:
> 
> - 2 полковых комплекта зенитных ракетных систем С-400 и С-350;
> 
> - 3 дивизионных комплекта зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов «Панцирь-С»;
> 
> - 17 новых [в том числе два истребителя Су-57 - дополнение в сообщении ТАСС] и 18 отремонтированных самолетов;
> 
> - 8 новых и 6 прошедших ремонт вертолетов;
> ...

----------


## sovietjet

17 новых:

2 Су-57 (по доклад, может быть документально были переданы но еще не перегонили?)
3 Су-35С
4(?) Су-34
1(?) Як-130

Что остальные?

----------


## Живојин

я имею в виду 8 Су-34

----------


## stream

> я имею в виду 8 Су-34


откуда цифра 8 возникла?

----------


## Let_nab

*Бомбардировщик сбил командира полка*

- https://news.mail.ru/incident/496801...=pulse_mail_ru

Завершено расследование громкого уголовного дела о катастрофе сверхзвукового бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 ВМФ России, произошедшей три года назад при посадке на авиабазе 40-го полка дальней авиации Оленья на Кольском полуострове. Как следует из обвинения, гибели трех членов экипажа и потере самолета стоимостью 97 млн руб. способствовали халатность командира полка Владимира Алесенко и нарушения, допущенные руководителем полетов части Владимиром Степановым: они разрешили неопытному летчику сажать машину в сложнейших метеоусловиях. Защита обвиняемых убеждена, что посадка была выполнена «на отлично», а самолет развалился потому, что его своевременно не отремонтировали.

Как сообщили в Главном военном следственном управлении (ГВСУ) СКР, расследование уголовного дела в отношении бывшего командира в/ч 36097 полковника Владимира Алесенко и руководителя полетов части майора Владимира Степанова завершено и после утверждения в прокуратуре оно будет направлено в Мурманский гарнизонный военный суд. Полковник Алесенко обвиняется в халатности, повлекшей по неосторожности гибель трех человек (ч. 3 ст. 293 УК РФ), а майор Степанов — в нарушении правил полетов и подготовки к ним (ст. 351 УК РФ).

Днем 22 января 2019 года офицеры находились в пункте управления полетами аэродрома Оленья.

По версии следствия, они знали об ухудшении погоды и о том, что квалификация выполнявшего тренировочный полет командира Ту-22М3 не позволяет ему приземлиться в таких условиях.
Однако комполка, полагают в СКР, «решил не прекращать полет и не стал направлять самолет на запасной аэродром», а руководитель полетов «не сообщил экипажу по радиосвязи об изменении погоды».

В результате пилоты «неправильно оценили пространственное положение самолета и несвоевременно обнаружили начало взлетно-посадочной полосы».

«Не получив команду об уходе на второй круг, экипаж продолжил снижение и приземлился со скоростью, вдвое превышающей нормативы его прочности», — считает следствие.

От удара о полосу бомбардировщик загорелся и разрушился, трое членов экипажа погибли, а еще один получил тяжелейшие травмы, а ВМФ потерял самолет остаточной стоимостью 97 млн руб.
Как заявил «Ъ» адвокат Владимира Степанова Юрий Касаткин, на первом заседании суда он заявит, что следствием не установлены «место, время и способ совершения вменяемого преступления», и на этом основании будет ходатайствовать о возврате дела прокурору для устранения недостатков.

Из материалов уголовного дела следует, что посадку экипажу никто из его руководителей не разрешал и не запрещал, сообщил защитник. В военной, как и в гражданской авиации, отметил он, решение о заходе на посадку или уходе на второй круг принимает командир экипажа, а представители наземных служб лишь информируют его о ситуации на аэродроме.

Днем 22 января 2019 года, как утверждает адвокат Касаткин, в районе базы Оленья действительно шел снег, однако переданные метеорологами условия — видимость 3 км и высота нижней границы облаков 300 м от земли — соответствовали метеоминимуму пилота Ту-22М3, о чем прекрасно знали и он сам, и его начальники.

Защитник полагает, что и посадка была выполнена «на отлично»: в момент касания бетонки шасси бортовой самописец бомбардировщика зарегистрировал перегрузку в 1,9G, в то время как Ту-22М3, согласно его характеристикам, рассчитан на перегрузку в 6G.

Разрушение бомбардировщика, по версии защиты, произошло из-за того, что концевой участок полосы на Оленьей, где совершили посадку, был построен со значительным встречным уклоном и идущим на посадку самолетам в случае небольшого промаха приходилось опасно приземляться «в гору».

Кроме того, адвокат Касаткин убежден, что случившуюся трагедию можно было предотвратить во время планового техобслуживания Ту-22М3.
По его словам, разлом фюзеляжа бомбардировщика произошел по контуру 33-го шпангоута и в этой зоне могла быть, например, коррозия или усталостные разрушения металла. Как утверждает защитник, опрошенные следствием сотрудники авиаремонтного завода, на котором обслуживался бомбардировщик, заявили, что силовые элементы машины они осматривали только визуально.

----------


## Живојин

> откуда цифра 8 возникла?


''Также укажем, что ранее в июне 2021 года пресс-служба Центрального военного округа сообщала, что до конца текущего года на вооружение базирующегося на аэродром Шагол (Челябинск) 2-го гвардейского смешанного авиационного Оршанского Краснознамённого полка 21-я смешанной авиационной дивизии 14-й Смоленской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО должны поступить *восемь* первых модернизированных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34М.''

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4452793.html

----------


## stream

> ''Также укажем, что ранее в июне 2021 года пресс-служба Центрального военного округа сообщала, что до конца текущего года на вооружение базирующегося на аэродром Шагол (Челябинск) 2-го гвардейского смешанного авиационного Оршанского Краснознамённого полка 21-я смешанной авиационной дивизии 14-й Смоленской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО должны поступить *восемь* первых модернизированных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34М.''
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4452793.html


<<<...До настоящего времени сведения о таком поступлении отсутствуют и в целом достоверность этого анонса неясна.>>>

----------


## Живојин

Я согласен.

Но если выпущено 17 самолетов, то один вариант: 

4 Су-30СМ2
8 Су-34
3 Су-35С
2 Су-57

второй вариант 

4 Су-30СМ2 Черняховск 
4 Су-34 Липецк-2
5 Су-35С Липецк-2
4 Су-57 Липецк-2

----------


## stream

предположу:

4 Су-30СМ2
6 Су-34 1-Липецк-2, 5-?
5 Су-35С 
2 Су-57

----------


## sovietjet

Интересные предположения...где эти 5 Су-35? В 2021 году поставлени всего 3 (Липецк). То же про Су-34 в Липецке. Мы видели фотографии доставки только 1, куда 4? Давайте соберем всю информацию, что есть официально до сих пор.

2 Су-57 - в доклад Алексея Криворучко + фото/видео
1 Су-34 Липецк - по фото только один https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2400073@egNews 
? Су-34 277 БАП - "несколько новых"  https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2397513@egNews
? Як-130 - минимум один на фото https://russianplanes.net/id285493
1 Ил-76МД-90А - https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...dan-zakazchiku

+ еще 1 Ил-76МД-90А но неясно, был ли он доставлен в 2021 году https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/143701/

Про 8 Су-34М неясно, будут ли они новой постройкой или модернизированными существующими.

----------


## PPV

Такие интересные дела творятся, а тут, похоже, все спят.
В СМИ сообщают, к примеру, что в рамках совместных учений с Белоруссией, с АЭ Дземги на запад переброшена целая эскадрилья Су-35С...
А в Сирии наши ВВС провели первое совместное патрулирование с сирийцами, причём с нашей стороны выступала смешанная группа из Су-34 и Су-35С, а с сирийской - исключительно "микояновцы", на МиГ-23МЛ и МиГ-29...

----------


## AMCXXL

> Интересные предположения...где эти 5 Су-35? В 2021 году поставлени всего 3 (Липецк). То же про Су-34 в Липецке. Мы видели фотографии доставки только 1, куда 4? Давайте соберем всю информацию, что есть официально до сих пор.
> 
> 2 Су-57 - в доклад Алексея Криворучко + фото/видео
> 1 Су-34 Липецк - по фото только один https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2400073@egNews 
> ? Су-34 277 БАП - "несколько новых"  https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2397513@egNews
> ? Як-130 - минимум один на фото https://russianplanes.net/id285493
> 1 Ил-76МД-90А - https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...dan-zakazchiku
> 
> + еще 1 Ил-76МД-90А но неясно, был ли он доставлен в 2021 году https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/143701/
> ...


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4470717.html
В интересах *Воздушно-космических сил* поставлены:
 *17 новых и 18 отремонтированных самолетов*;
 8 новых и 6 прошедших ремонт вертолетов;
 93 новых и 7 прошедших ремонт беспилотных летательных аппаратов;
В интересах *Военно-Морского Флота* поставлено:
 *4 новых и 4 отремонтированных самолета морской авиации*.


Теоретически гособоронзаказ на 2021 год составлял:
17 ВКС:
2 Су-57
5 Су-35 - 3 известны в Липецке, наверное еще несколько на замену в Дземги т.к. один разбился
8 Су-34 - 4 в Хурбе, как минимум еще два, видимо, в Липецке №16 и №52
2 Ил-76МД-90А - RF-78661 , RF-78662

Кроме того, 4 Су-30СМ2 для ВМФ

На 2021 год планировался еще один Ил-76МД-90А, но по состоянию на начало января 2022 года RF-78663 все еще находился в процессе покраски.

----------


## AMCXXL

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/13504087

*Ударные вертолеты Ка-52 впервые поступят на вооружение ЦВО в 2022 году*

Командующий войсками ЦВО генерал-полковник Александр Лапин отметил, что "это будет первое подразделение в военном округе, имеющее данный тип современных вертолетов"

"К концу года для усиления боевой мощи *бригады армейской авиации*, дислоцированной в регионах Урала, планируем получить эскадрилью новых ударных вертолетов Ка-52. Это будет первое подразделение в военном округе, имеющее на вооружение данный тип современных вертолетов", - сказал он




https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2396198@egNews
29.11.2021 
*Летчики ЮВО приступили к полетам в горах Армении*

Молодые летчики авиационной базы Эребуни Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированной в Армении, приступили к полетам в условиях высокогорной местности.

Военнослужащие прошли доподготовку по выполнению полетных заданий в простых и сложных метеоусловиях в равнинной и горной местности под руководством опытных инструкторов.

На вводном курсе военнослужащие отработали различные элементы пилотирования: взлет, висение, подлеты и перемещения у земли, вертикальное снижение, приземление и посадку над военным аэродромом.

По завершении специального курса летчики сдали зачеты, прошли аттестацию и получили допуск на выполнение самостоятельных полетов и учебно-боевых задач в горной местности.

Также специалисты инженерно-технического состава соединения подготовили разведывательно-ударные *Ка-52* и десантно-транспортные *Ми-8МТВ-5* вертолеты к зимнему режиму эксплуатации.

----------


## stream

> Такие интересные дела творятся, а тут, похоже, все спят.
> В СМИ сообщают, к примеру, что в рамках совместных учений с Белоруссией, с АЭ Дземги на запад переброшена целая эскадрилья Су-35С...
> А в Сирии наши ВВС провели первое совместное патрулирование с сирийцами, причём с нашей стороны выступала смешанная группа из Су-34 и Су-35С, а с сирийской - исключительно "микояновцы", на МиГ-23МЛ и МиГ-29...


https://vk.com/nskspotting

----------


## L39aero

Как бы не Дземги, а Угловка). Хотя до этого на видео были именно первые.

----------


## stream

> Как бы не Дземги, а Угловка). Хотя до этого на видео были именно первые.


Угловая и Су-24М2 "Гусар", Сирийский

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24М2 "Гусар", Сирийский


Россия передала Сирии...

----------


## stream

> предположу:
> 
> 4 Су-30СМ2
> 6 Су-34 1-Липецк-2, 5-?
> 5 Су-35С 
> 2 Су-57


2022.01.25, Толмачёво...засветились 4 Су-30СМ2 80. 81. 78, 79 синие и 2 Су-34 50 и 51 красные

----------


## Red307

> 2022.01.25, Толмачёво...засветились 4 Су-30СМ2 80. 81. 78, 79 синие и 2 Су-34 50 и 51 красные


Типа этого?

;

----------


## stream

> Россия передала Сирии...


нет, из МК, доработанный

----------


## Fencer

> В СМИ сообщают, к примеру, что в рамках совместных учений с Белоруссией, с АЭ Дземги на запад переброшена целая эскадрилья Су-35С...


https://youtu.be/EnHj3znRbJ8
https://m.vk.com/wall-206639135_3226...h/Дзёмги

----------


## Живојин

> предположу:
> 
> 4 Су-30СМ2
> 6 Су-34 1-Липецк-2, 5-?
> 5 Су-35С 
> 2 Су-57


бмпд:

4 Су-30СМ2
6 Су-34
5 Су-35С
2 Су-57
2 МиГ-35С и УБ
2 Як-130

----------


## Pilot

Минус МиГ-31. Выкатился за пределы полосы и разрушился :((( Под Нижним Экипаж жив.

----------


## Pilot

Стали известны детали инцидента с истребителем МиГ-31, выкатившимся за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы на аэродроме в Новгородской области. 

По информации источника, во время разгона самолет повело влево, после чего он начал скользить и сошел с полосы. По некоторым данным, в результате инцидента оторвало кабину самолета. Первым отцепился штурман и помог выбраться пилоту. 

Ранее стало известно, что МиГ-31 выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы под Новгородом. Экипаж в результате инцидента не пострадал. 

В Минобороны России сообщили, что инцидент произошел во время взлета для совершения планового полета. По данным ведомства, самолет выкатился за пределы полосы в результате технической неисправности.

----------


## Котков Андрей

И это был МиГ-31К

----------


## Pilot

​​Минобороны приняло решение, что ряд задач, который  должен был выполнять легкий военно-транспортный самолет Ил-112В, пока возьмет на себя вертолет Ми-26. Возможно, будут закупать дополнительно, или активнее использовать имеющийся парк. Об этом сообщил первый зампред коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии Андрей Ельчанинов в интервью Интерфаксу.

Также он отметил, что после завершения расследования причин катастрофы единственного летного экземпляра Ил-112В будут приняты необходимые решения о доработке силовой установки самолета или, возможно, внесении изменений в конструкцию самолета, в том числе перепроектирование узлов и агрегатов планера.

При этом, два образца уже изготавливаются, на них внедрят максимум возможных доработок. Первый полет доработанного образца ожидается в 2022 году.

Что можно сказать? Грустно, хотя и ожидаемо. *Ми-26*, это конечно хорошо, но  в дому должны быть и мясные закуски полностью закрыть нишу легкого военно-транспортного самолета он не может. Катастрофа *Ил-112В *серьезно сдвинула сроки вправо и ВКС рискуют и вовсе остаться без ЛВТС к 2030-му году. Парк Ан-26 уже на пределе износа и массовое списание этих машин неизбежно начиная с 2025 года. Увидим ли мы в серии к этому моменту Ил-112В. Крайне хочется верить, но это потребует огромных усилий и вложений.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Пара Су-57 бортовые красные 02 и 52 в новосибирском аэропорту 3 февраля 2022 года.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> 




Наши пропагандоны очередной раз обосрались представляя "вставшую с колен"! Вот диву даёшься. Что за безмозглые снимают-монтируют и что за такие же безмозглые подобное пропускают в эфир? Хотя, если они рассчитывают, что это схавают с экрана такие же безмозглые - то нормуль! 

Кто хочет поржать - гляньте это видео канала "Звезда" с 0.55 секунды... Типа сейчас в Сирии, а играют видео файл прошлогодней записи и наверно из очередного мультика...

----------


## Fencer

ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ МИ-8МСБ-В ПОЛУЧИЛИ "БАРЬЕР" https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/32010/36/

----------


## AMCXXL

https://iz.ru/1292447/anton-lavrov-b...iuiu-aviatciiu

ГИПЕРЗВУКОВОЕ ОРУЖИЕ МИНОБОРОНЫ СЕРГЕЙ ШОЙГУ АРМИЯ РФ (ВС РФ) РАКЕТНЫЕ КОМПЛЕКСЫ
 Выделить главное выкл
Первый авиаполк, оснащенный гиперзвуковыми ракетами «Кинжал», включили в состав дальней авиации. Его разместили *на аэродроме Саваслейка в Нижегородской области, рассказали «Известиям» источники в Минобороны. До конца 2022 года полк планируется укомплектовать дополнительными самолетами-ракетоносцами МиГ-31К*. Эксперты отмечают, что «Кинжалы» будут использоваться для поражения самых важных, лучше всего защищенных целей, так как атаку этим оружием пока невозможно отразить.

Дальний полк

Режет звук: завершены арктические испытания «Кинжала»
Комплексы могут использоваться против наземных целей и кораблей противника
Новый отдельный полк МиГ-31К, оснащенных ракетами «Кинжал», разместили на аэродроме Саваслейка в Нижегородской области и подчинили командованию Дальней авиации, рассказали «Известиям» источники в Минобороны. В состав части в конце прошлого года передали эскадрилью МиГ-31К из состава 929-го Главного летного испытательного центра. До конца декабря новый авиаполк планируется пополнить несколькими новыми ракетоносцами, полученными от промышленности, добавили источники.

В январе 2022 года глава Минобороны Сергей Шойгу объявил о создании в России первого отдельного полка с самолетами МиГ-31К, оснащенными гиперзвуковыми ракетами «Кинжал». Ранее министр сообщал, что основу сил неядерного сдерживания составят гиперзвуковые комплексы различного базирования.

Были сообщения о планах развернуть гиперзвуковые «Кинжалы» в Южном, Центральном и Западном военных округах, а также на Северном флоте. Сроки их постановки на боевое дежурство будут зависеть от выполнения гособоронзаказа и подготовки экипажей самолетов-носителей.

Новый «кинжальный» авиационный полк уже приступил к учебно-боевой работе. Так, во вторник, 15 февраля, самолеты МиГ-31К приземлились в Сирии. Там они примут участие в крупномасштабных учениях в Средиземном море. Объединенный отряд океанских кораблей из состава Северного, Тихоокеанского и Черноморского флотов России при поддержке авиации будет отрабатывать борьбу с корабельными группами условного противника.

----------


## Let_nab

> ...........
> Были сообщения о планах развернуть гиперзвуковые «Кинжалы» в Южном, Центральном и Западном военных округах, а также на Северном флоте. Сроки их постановки на боевое дежурство будут зависеть от выполнения гособоронзаказа и подготовки экипажей самолетов-носителей.
> 
> Новый «кинжальный» авиационный полк уже приступил к учебно-боевой работе. Так, во вторник, 15 февраля, самолеты МиГ-31К приземлились в Сирии. Там они примут участие в крупномасштабных учениях в Средиземном море. Объединенный отряд океанских кораблей из состава Северного, Тихоокеанского и Черноморского флотов России при поддержке авиации будет отрабатывать борьбу с корабельными группами условного противника.



Многим эта хрень уже не режет звуком уши, в частности и мне, а ассоциируется с тем, что буквально - нам ссут в уши бурными потоками пустопорожней пропаганды!

И что в Сирии этот один МиГ-31, который прибыл со  ̶с̶в̶е̶т̶о̶в̶ы̶м̶ ̶м̶е̶ч̶о̶м̶  надутым "Кинжалом", делать будет кроме "покраски бордюра"? Как цель для израильтян и турок? Зря только ресурс самолёта в пустую тратят. Хотя, сейчас эксплуатационное понятие "ресурс" уже убрали, при мне эти споры были, поэтому нах разогнали и нашу бывшую советскую военную авиационную науку, которая выдумала ресурсы и обязательное регламентное обслуживание с заменой даже рабочих но выработавших ресурс двигателей, узлов и агрегатов. Сейчас вместо ресурса "эксплуатация по состоянию" как на фронте Великой Отечественной - то есть, пока не собьют или колом не встанет - дрочить!

----------


## Fencer

Боевые пуски аэробаллистических ракет «Кинжал» с МиГ-31И борт 31 https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/7605811.html

----------


## Fencer

Карта аэродромов и приаэродромных территорий https://mil.ru/airfields.htm

----------


## Red307

Горящий Су-30СМ в Миллерово.
Пишут, что уничтожено 2 шт.



https://t.me/new_militarycolumnist/73511

----------


## CRC

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...-rock-the-city  Миллерово

----------


## APKAH

> Горящий Су-30СМ в Миллерово.
> Пишут, что уничтожено 2 шт.


Да уж, неожиданно, удар Точка-У...как-то слишком прицельно попали по стоянке для ракет с давно истёкшим сроком годности...по Донецку вчера лупили, по нефтебазе, там отклонение от цели составило 400 метров. Донбасскому плацдарму ВСУ осталось сутки-другие, как бы ещё куда не запульнули...

----------


## Red307

> Да уж, неожиданно, удар Точка-У...как-то слишком прицельно попали по стоянке для ракет с давно истёкшим сроком годности...по Донецку вчера лупили, по нефтебазе, там отклонение от цели составило 400 метров. Донбасскому плацдарму ВСУ осталось сутки-другие, как бы ещё куда не запульнули...


Там вообще какая-то мутная история. Вроде как украинский беспилотник летал, его сбили, он упал на какую-то постройку, сдетонировал боекомплект. В постройке есть погибшие. Самолеты зацепило. 
При таком раскладе скорей всего дрон-камикадзе.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Поступили уточнения по поводу ракетной атаки на военный аэродром в Миллерово (Ростовская обл.) - как оказалось, по объекту нанесли удар не ракетой «Точка-У», а беспилотником. Об этом рассказали источники проекта @wargonzo в силовых структурах.

Удар пришёлся на вагончик, где находились техники. Есть раненые и с большой долей вероятности - погибшие. Сам БПЛА был сбит - но уже прямо над аэродромом. Взрыв произошёл в результате его падения и детонации боекомплекта.

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/wargonzo...04100b827b4c6c

----------


## Panda-9

AMCXXL, судя по вашим лайкам под сообщениями, республиканская окраска на И-16 на автарке - не более чем пыль в глаза. Я бы предложил участникам форума с нашей стороны не давать вообще никакой информации о состоянии ВВС (ВКС) всевозможным "интересующимся".

----------


## Red307

Так мы только дублируем из инета. Телеграмм, Твиттер.... - выжимки оттуда.

----------


## AMCXXL

> AMCXXL, судя по вашим лайкам под сообщениями, республиканская окраска на И-16 на автарке - не более чем пыль в глаза. Я бы предложил участникам форума с нашей стороны не давать вообще никакой информации о состоянии ВВС (ВКС) всевозможным "интересующимся".


я не понимаю это выражение . не более чем пыль в глаза.

В любом случае, мой дед защищал Испанскую республику от фашизма.
Здесь на Западе контроль СМИ со стороны НАТО тотальный, я информирую себя только из российских источников и стараюсь помогать на форумах на испанском доносить информацию с вашей стороны, стараться, чтобы больше людей в моей стране понимали, Что происходит на самом деле

что меня волновало, так это есть ли еще у ВВС Украины самолеты, насчет ВКС согласен, лучше промолчать в этой ситуации

Желаю скорейшей победы

----------


## Fencer

Пассажирский самолет Ту-134А пополнил парк транспортного авиаполка ЦВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2411226@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Шведские истребители поднялись в воздух из-за российских боевых самолетов https://xn--b1aga5aadd.xn--p1ai/2022...%D0%B8%D1%8F2/

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 ВВО с высокой точностью поразили объекты условного противника в Хабаровском крае https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2411498@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В РОСТОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ РАЗБИЛСЯ ВОЕННЫЙ ВЕРТОЛЕТ. ЕСТЬ ЖЕРТВЫ https://rostov.tsargrad.tv/news/v-ro...zhertvy_509109

----------


## Fencer

На трех военных аэродромах ЦВО стартовал конкурс «Авиадартс–2022» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2414308@egNews

----------


## Fencer

УДАРНЫЙ ВЕРТОЛЕТ МИ-28Н: ПОПРОБУЙТЕ ПОКРИТИКОВАТЬ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/03/23/713377.html

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажной группе «Беркуты» исполнилось 30 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416988@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Фронтовые самолеты-разведчики Су-24МР нанесли бомбовый удар по условному противнику на Урале https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417251@egNews



> Два фронтовых самолета-разведчика Су-24МР Центрального военного округа нанесли бомбовый удар по командному пункту условного противника в рамках учебно-тренировочных полетов в Челябинской области.
> 
> Согласно летному заданию экипажи самолетов-разведчиков Су-24МР определили место расположения командного пункта условного противника. После чего с высоты около 500 метров нанесли точечный бомбовый удар по мишени, имитирующей штаб условного противника, размещенного в одноэтажном здании. Кроме этого, летчики выполнили противоракетный маневр и вернулись на аэродром базирования.
> 
> Все практические действия летчиков фиксировались средствами объективного контроля, которые установлены на боевых самолетах, а также на земле в районе боевого применения. Анализ данных, полученных средствами объективного контроля, показал стопроцентное поражение всех целей.
> 
> В учебно-тренировочных полетах были задействованы два самолета-разведчика Су-24МР и более 50 военнослужащих летного и инженерно-технического состава авиационного полка объединения ВВС и ПВО Центрального военного округа.


Сухой Су-24МР



> Вооружение самолета Су-24МР состоит из двух управляемых ракет класса "воздух-воздух" Р-60 (Р-60М) с тепловыми головками самонаведения. Никакие другие типы авиационных средств поражения с самолета-разведчика применяться не могут. Встроенная пушечная установка, имевшаяся на самолетах Су-24 и Су-24М, демонтирована. Упрощенной системе управления оружием оставлены функции лишь управления ракетами "воздух-воздух".

----------


## Avia M

Большая *Z* над Алабино.

----------


## Fencer

В Минобороны раскрыли подробности катастрофы учебного вертолета под Саратовом https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/28/243750/
Упавший в Саратове вертолет сгорел https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/28/243746/

----------


## Fencer

СУД В ТАМБОВЕ ВЫНЕС ПРИГОВОР ВОЕННОМУ ЛЕТЧИКУ ЗА ПОВРЕЖДЕНИЕ САМОЛЕТОВ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/05/04/717627.html

----------


## AMCXXL

Су-57 ВКС России на аэродроме Толмачево. Новосибирск
https://mobile.twitter.com/200_zoka/...C4nfzis7wqAAAA
https://mobile.twitter.com/200_zoka/...CypZDxs7wqAAAA

*Nº53 RF-81777 
Nº54 RF-81778*

----------


## Fencer

ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИЕ ВВО ПРИМУТ Участие В ЭКСПЕДИЦИИ ПО ОБСЛЕДОВАНИЮ ВОЗДУШНОЙ ТРАССЫ АЛЯСКА - Сибирь https://m.vk.com/wall-204992036_2038

----------


## Fencer

Источник Указ Президента Российской Федерации от 11.07.2022 № 443 ∙ Официальное опубликование правовых актов ∙ Официальный интернет-портал правовой информации

----------


## Let_nab

*ФСБ: разведка Украины обещала заплатить до $2 млн российскому летчику за угон самолета*

- https://www.1tv.ru/news/2022-07-25/4...skih_letchikov

ФСБ России сорвала серьезную операцию военной разведки Украины, которую курировали спецслужбы НАТО. Задача была — угнать наши боевые самолеты, завербовав российских летчиков. 

В нашем ведомстве представили видео- и аудиоматериалы. Киев интересовали Су-24, Су-34 и сверхзвуковой ракетоносец Ту-22М3. Потенциальных предателей искали через социальные сети, общались через интернет-мессенджеры.

«На меня вышел человек, предложивший за определенную сумму провести угон авиационной техники на территорию Украины. Изначально информацию, полученную от неизвестного лица, я воспринял как шутку. Однако после дальнейшего общения стало понятно, что я имею дело с представителями специальных служб Украины и их западными союзниками», — рассказал летчик.

Пытаясь завербовать наших летчиков, сотрудники украинской разведки утверждали, что представляют политическое руководство страны. За предательство предлагали крупную сумму: «Наша цель — это самолет. И вы это прекрасно понимаете. Мы готовы за него платить. У нас на сайте Верховной рады написано, что мы платим официально за такие вещи миллион, можем с вами договориться отдельно еще сверху миллион, я вам гарантирую».

Кроме денег, обещали еще и паспорт одной из европейских стран, не только для самого летчика, но и для супруги. Представитель украинской разведки сказал, что ее отправят, вероятнее всего, в Литву, где откроют валютный счет на ее имя. 

Обсудили и технические детали. Чтобы летчик безопасно долетел, ему предоставили карты зон действия ПВО, подробные схемы аэропортов и карты высот окружающей местности. Также предложили подсыпать штурману специальные вещества, чтобы тот потерял сознание. 

Полученная информация оказалась весьма ценной. Благодаря ей российские военные смогли скорректировать планы ракетных ударов. В частности, координаты украинских ПВО использовали, чтобы нанести удар по складу в Прилуках, где ВСУ хранили поставленное им натовское вооружение и технику. 



Telegram-канал РБК сообщил, что во время спецоперации ФСБ на железнодорожном вокзале Липецка задержан курьер, который привез 4 000 долларов военному летчику как аванс за угон самолета на Украину. 

В Telegram-канале утверждается, что в операции по попытке угона российского боевого самолета на Украину замешан известный болгарский журналист Христо Грозев, сотрудничающий с изданием Bellingcat (в России признано СМИ-иноагентом и внесено в реестр нежелательных организаций). Журналист-расследователь будто бы нашел двух девушек-курьеров, которые встретили на железнодорожном вокзале в Липецке нанятого украинскими разведчиками курьера из Москвы, но все участники этой операции были задержаны.

Подробности спецоперации сообщает телеграм-канал «Звезда». Сообщается, что спецслужбы Украины искали потенциальных перебежчиков, предлагая за угон Су-24 и Су-34 до двух миллионов долларов, за Ту-22М3 – миллион. Самим летчикам и их семьям обещали политическое убежище в любой из стран Евросоюза.

Летчикам предлагали написать на руке номера своих самолетов, сфотографировать изображение и разместить фото в соцсетях. В свою очередь, уже на Украине такой самолет должна была «перехватить» авиация ВСУ и сымитировать его якобы вынужденную посадку.

----------


## Red307

> *Истребитель Су-35 — лучшее российское оружие в воздухе. Теперь он оснащен новыми ракетами, и его мощь действительно возросла!*
> 
> 
> На российских истребителях обычно устанавливаются управляемые ракеты малой дальности класса "воздух-воздух" серии Р-73, ракеты средней дальности "воздух-воздух" серии Р-27 и серии Р-77. Недавно разработанная ракета Р-37М поступила на вооружение, и ею оснастили истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31. Она представляет собой крупнокалиберную управляемую ракету большой дальности класса "воздух-воздух", радиус действия составляет более 200 километров. Согласно видеоролику, выпущенному Минобороны России к 100-летию создания 929-го Государственного летно-испытательного центра, недавно истребитель Су-35 также провел пусковые испытания этой ракеты.
> По сравнению с ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" серии Р-27 и Р-77 средней дальности, Р-37М (она же РВВ-БД в экспортном варианте или изделие 620) намного крупнее, ее длина составляет около 4,1 метра, диаметр – 0,38 метра, размах крыла 0,72 метра, масса достигает 510 килограммов, а вес боевой части – около 60 килограммов.​
> Раньше ракетой класса "воздух-воздух" с самой большой дальностью была американская AIM-54 "Феникс", с дальностью полета около 184 километров, но ее полностью сняли с вооружения в 2004 году. В настоящее время ракетой, которая передана американской армии и обладает самыми мощными характеристиками и наибольшей дальностью полета, является ракета класса "воздух-воздух" AIM-120C. Однако ее дальность составляет всего сто километров, поэтому в этой области США отстают от России.
> 
> Р-37М оснащена двухрежимным твердотопливным ракетным двигателем, а комбинированная система наведения состоит из инерциальной с радиокоррекцией по спутниковой навигации и активным радиолокационным самонаведением на конечном участке траектории. Предполагается, что дальнодействующая ракета класса "воздух-воздух" Р-37М будет использоваться главным образом для поражения крупной воздушной техники противника, такой как самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения, самолеты-заправщики, разведывательно-командные самолеты и им подобные специальные военные воздушные судна. Оснащение этой ракетой истребителя Су-35 может значительно повысить его боеспособность на дальние расстояния в воздухе.
> Сообщается, что технические характеристики Р-37М будут продолжать совершенствоваться, и самой главной особенностью этой ракеты является увеличение дальности полета до 300 километров. Кроме того, в ее модернизированной версии также будет сделан акцент на добавлении функции радиоэлектронной борьбы. Даже при электромагнитных помехах и подавлении противником снаряд сможет уверенно двигаться по заданной траектории до попадания в цель.



https://inosmi.ru/20220804/su-35-255331100.html

----------


## Fencer

Военно-воздушным силам России исполнилось 110 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432844@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Военно-воздушным силам России исполнилось 110 лет https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432844@egNews


В Хурбе-2 под городом Комсомольск-на-Амуре сегодня было торжественное построение на площади военного городка, выставлена аэродромная автотехника, а также полевая кухня с традиционной солдатской кашей и был концерт плюс палатка где предлагали устроиться на военную службу по контракту...

----------


## Fencer

Три самолета МиГ-31 с гиперзвуковыми ракетами «Кинжал» перебазированы в Калининградскую область https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2434136@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Ульяновске совершил первый полёт очередной Ил-76МД-90А https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/148020/

----------


## Fencer

Истребители ВВО заступили на боевое дежурство на оперативных аэродромах в рамках учений «Восток-2022» https://tvzvezda.ru/news/202291552-4UldP.html/player/

----------


## Fencer

ЭМЗ им. Мясищева модернизирует воздушные командные пункты Ил-22М11 https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/15889195

----------


## Fencer

ОАК передала заказчику транспортники Ил-76МД-90А и Ил-76МД-М https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...0a-i-il-76md-m

----------


## Fencer

Армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил исполнилось 74 года https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443323@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Хурбинскому авиаполку присвоено звание «гвардейского» komсity.ru 



> Президент России Владимир Путин присвоил звание «гвардейский» 277-му бомбардировочному авиационному полку Млавскому полку, который базируется на Хурбе. Об этом говорится в указе главы государства, опубликованном на официальном портале правовой информации.
> 
> Звание присвоено за массовый героизм, отвагу, стойкость и мужество, которые проявили военнослужащие подразделения во время боевых действий.

----------


## Fencer

> Хурбинскому авиаполку присвоено звание «гвардейского» komсity.ru


https://youtu.be/sYHn5A05urk

----------


## Avia M

Партия фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 передана российскими авиастроителями Вооружённым Силам, сообщает пресс-служба кабмина РФ.

https://ria.ru/20221116/su-34-1831897647.html

----------


## stream

фото с НАЗ 5641х3761,бортовые затёрты, взлёт на город

https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...rdirovshchikov

----------


## Fencer

Таллинскому авиаполку тоже присвоено звание «гвардейского komсity.ru 



> Президент России Владимир Путин присвоил звание «гвардейский» 23-му истребительному авиационному Таллинскому полку. Об этом говорится в указе главы государства. 
> 
> Звание присвоено за массовый героизм, отвагу, стойкость и мужество, которые проявили военнослужащие подразделения во время боевых действий.
> 
> Ранее в начале ноября аналогичное звание получил полк, базирующийся в Хурбе.

----------


## AMCXXL

> Партия фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 передана российскими авиастроителями Вооружённым Силам, сообщает пресс-служба кабмина РФ.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20221116/su-34-1831897647.html


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4614104.html

Комментарий bmpd. Таким образом, речь идет о поставке еще нескольких (вероятнее всего, четырех) фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34М (Су-34НВО) новой постройки Новосибирского авиационного завода имени В.П. Чкалова (НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова) — филиала ПАО «Компания «Сухой». Облетные полеты этих новых самолетов (без нанесенных бортовых номеров) наблюдались в Новосибирске в августе-октябре 2022 года.

Предыдущая поставка (первая в 2022 году) также, предположительно, четырех самолетов Су-34М (Су-34НВО) была осуществлена НАЗ в июне 2022 года. Тогда самолеты были переданы в состав базирующегося на аэродром Хурба (близ Комсомольска-на-Амуре, Хабаровский край) 277-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 303-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (с ноября 2022 года этот полк, активно принимающий участие в специальной военной операции на Украине, носит звание гвардейского).

Таким образом, поставленные теперь самолеты стали, предположительно, третьей партией самолетов Су-34М, построенных НАЗ по заключенному в июне 2020 года Министерством обороны Российской Федерации с ОАК новому трехлетнему контракту на строительство 24 модернизированных бомбардировщиков Су-34М (Су-34НВО). Если количество сданных теперь самолетов действительно составляет четыре, то общее количество построенных Су-34 достигло 151 единицы, включая семь опытных и предсерийных самолетов.

Первые четыре самолета Су-34М по данному контракту были изготовлены НАЗ в 2021 году и переданы в состав 277-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка в Хурбе в ноябре 2021 года.

*В августе 2022 года, по имеющейся информации, Министерство обороны России заключило с ОАК новый контракт на изготовление еще некоторого количества самолетов Су-34М (по неофициальным данным - около 15 единиц).*

----------


## Fencer

> Таллинскому авиаполку тоже присвоено звание «гвардейского komсity.ru


https://youtu.be/2IXPLN3OMpA

----------


## Let_nab

*Свеженький документ в части касающийся ВКС России, Форума и его участников... Знакомимся, товарищи офицеры!*

Цинк - Приказ Федеральной службы безопасности Российской Федерации от 04.11.2022 № 547 ∙ Официальное опубликование правовых актов ∙ Официальный интернет-портал правовой информации

----------


## Fencer

ОАК изготовила и передала Минобороны самолеты Су-30СМ2 и Як-130 https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...0sm2-i-yak-130

----------


## Let_nab

*В Канаде заявили о российских самолетах и подлодках у берегов Америки*
- https://news.mail.ru/politics/539867...partner_id=988

Россия возобновила приостановленное весной воздушное патрулирование у границ стран Северной Америки, российские подлодки ведут морское патрулирование у берегов континента. Об этом сообщил замглавы Командования воздушно-космической обороны Северной Америки (North American Aerospace Defense Command, NORAD) генерал-лейтенант Ален Пеллетье, слова которого приводит канадский телеканал CTV News.

«В этом году мы наблюдаем сокращение (количества самолетов и подлодок у берегов США и Канады. — РБК). Однако сейчас некоторые из подобных действий возобновились. Эта активность не ограничивается применением только дальней авиации. Россия сейчас использует подводные лодки как у Атлантического побережья, так и у Тихоокеанского, чтобы продемонстрировать свои стратегические возможности и создать угрозу для Северной Америки», — заявил Пеллетье.

При этом, отметил он, Россия направляет дальние бомбардировщики в регион через Арктику. Канадский генерал не привел других подробностей о действиях России у Северной Америки, но напомнил, что в прошлом месяце ВВС США сопроводили у Аляски два российских бомбардировщика, которые, впрочем, не входили в американское воздушное пространство.

Канада и США, по словам Пеллетье, модернизируют технические системы NORAD, которые являются «первым рубежом» противовоздушной обороны. Генерал сообщил, что в планах двух стран заменить установленные в 1980-х годах на севере Канады радары на новые системы, способные «видеть дальше», обнаруживать и отслеживать новые виды вооружений.

Российские самолеты и корабли регулярно проводят патрулирование в разных частях мира, не нарушая при этом границ иностранных государств.

Для наблюдения за россиянами в воздух поднимают истребители тех стран, рядом с территорией которых пролетают самолеты российских ВКС. Ранее это делали, в числе прочих, Великобритания, Франция и Швеция. Такие же полеты совершают военно-воздушные силы стран НАТО, при приближении к воздушному пространству России их сопровождают российские истребители.

----------


## AMCXXL

> ОАК изготовила и передала Минобороны самолеты Су-30СМ2 и Як-130 https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...0sm2-i-yak-130


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4615506.html

как обычно в последнее время, ОАК в своем пресс-релизе не сообщала количество поставленных Министерству обороны России в данной партии самолетов, а в официальных фото- и видеоматериалах их бортовые номера были заретушированы. Самолеты Су-30СМ2 имеют стандартную окраску бортов семейства Су-30СМ Морской авиации ВМФ России.

Исходя из имеющейся информации, можно сделать вывод, что переданные истребители Су-30СМ2 - это вторая партия (и первая в 2022 году) самолетов Су-30СМ2, построенных Иркутским авиационным заводом (ИАЗ) в рамках контракта на поставку 21 истребителя этого типа для Морской авиации ВМФ России, заключенного Министерством обороны России с ОАК 25 августа 2020 года.

Что касается обозначения поставленных теперь самолетов как Су-30СМ2, то, как можно судить, речь идет о самолетах первого этапа модернизации. Как ранее сообщалось, "на данный момент при модернизации истребителя до уровня Су-30СМ2 сделан упор на оснащение дополнительным авиационным вооружением" и "боевые возможности модернизированного самолета будут существенно расширены, в том числе за счет нового ассортимента средств поражения. Кроме того, Су-30СМ2 будет полностью импортозамещенным". Завершение испытаний Су-30СМ2 следующего этапа модернизации, с оснащением двигателями АЛ-41Ф-1С ("Изделие 117С"), ожидается только к концу 2023 года.

Предположительно, в 2022 году ИАЗ должен сдать Министерству обороны России (Морской авиации ВМФ) всего восемь или десять истребителей Су-30СМ2.

Что касается переданных 21 ноября 2022 года Министерству обороны России учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 постройки ИАЗ, можно предположить, что это вторая партия (и первая в 2022 году) самолетов Як-130, построенных в рамках контракта на поставку 25 машин этого типа для ВКС России, также заключенного Министерством обороны России с ОАК 25 августа 2020 года. Первые два Як-130 по этому контракту ИАЗ, по имеющейся информации, передал ВКС в конце 2021 года (бортовые номера неизвестны).

----------


## Fencer

> Таллинскому авиаполку тоже присвоено звание «гвардейского komсity.ru


ГВАРДЕЙСКОЕ ЗВАНИЕ ЗАСЛУЖИЛИ В БОЯХ https://m.vk.com/@suvorovskij_natisk...uzhili-v-boyah

----------


## AMCXXL

> ОАК передала заказчику транспортники Ил-76МД-90А и Ил-76МД-М https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...0a-i-il-76md-m



Новый Ил-76МД-90А поставлен 28 ноября, предыдущий - 11 октября.
Это означает разницу в 48 дней или скорость 7,6 самолетов в год.


https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/149163/
_ВКС получили новый транспортный самолёт Ил-76МД-90А 

28 ноября Ульяновский авиазавод «Авиастар» передал Министерству обороны очередной серийный тяжёлый военно-транспортный самолёт Ил-76МД-90А, построенный по гособоронзаказу.

«Ростех» наращивает производство этих машин для российского военного ведомства, «следующий транспортник находится в высокой степени готовности», подчеркнул глава госкорпорации «Ростех».

Для наращивания объёмов производства ульяновский авиазавод продолжает набор и обучение специалистов.

«В настоящее время уже принято более тысячи человек, из которых 80 процентов — ученики по рабочим специальностям. В 2023 году завод планирует прирасти более чем на 1100 производственных рабочих», — добавили в корпорации.

«Сегодня в поточной линии сборки находится очередной Ил-76МД-90А. На заводе уже создаётся производственный задел на будущий год. В цехах в различной степени готовности находятся несколько воздушных судов, которые планируется сдать в 2023 году», — сообщил генеральный директор Объединёной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь._

----------


## Fencer

> https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/149163/
> [I]*ВКС получили новый транспортный самолёт Ил-76МД-90А*


Еще фотографии https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...y-il-76md-90a-

----------


## Fencer

ОАК передала ВКС России очередной Ту-22М3 https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...rednoy-tu-22m3

----------


## Let_nab

*Российские Ту-95МС в рамках патрулирования впервые сели на аэродром в Китае*
- https://ria.ru/20221130/tu-95-183522...cq0ux117320535

Самолёты ВКС России в рамках патрулирования с ВВС КНР впервые сели на китайском аэродроме, а китайские самолёты - на российском, сообщили в среду в пресс-службе российского военного ведомства.
"Впервые в ходе совместного воздушного патрулирования выполнены посадки российских самолетов на аэродроме в Китайской Народной Республике и китайских самолетов - на аэродроме на территории Российской Федерации", - говорится в сообщении.

*Российские Ту-95МС и китайские бомбардировщики H-6K провели патрулирование в АТР*

Фото: Пресс-служба Минобороны РФ РИА Новости

Стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России и стратегические бомбардировщики H-6K Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК) провели воздушное патрулирование в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе (АТР). Об этом сообщили в Минобороны России, передает ТАСС.

«30 ноября 2022 года Воздушно-космические силы России и Военно-воздушные силы Народной-освободительной армии Китая провели очередное совместное воздушное патрулирование в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе. Авиагруппа в составе стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95МС ВКС России и стратегических бомбардировщиков "Хун-6К" ВВС НОАК осуществила воздушное патрулирование над акваториями Японского и Восточно-Китайского морей», — говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что самолеты Су-30СМ и Су-35С ВКС России обеспечили истребительное сопровождение авиагруппы. Продолжительность полета Ту-95МС составила около восьми часов.

----------


## AMCXXL

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4620829.html
_ Министерству обороны России был передан четвертый построенный в 2022 году на ульяновском филиале ПАО «Ил» - «Авиастар» военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А с заводским номером 0301 и регистрационным номером RF-78666. Самолет был выкачен из цеха 20 октября 2022 года и совершил первый полет на заводском аэродромном комплексе Ульяновск-Восточный 3 ноября.

Также сообщают, что 29 ноября на «Авиастаре» состоялась выкатка пятого построенного в 2022 году самолета Ил-76МД-90А с заводским номером 0302 и регистрационным номером 78667_

*разница выкатка 0301-0302: 40 дней, темп 9,125 самолетов/год*





> Еще фотографии https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...y-il-76md-90a-


самолет без покраски ВТА, фото наверное старое

----------


## Let_nab

*На аэродроме под Рязанью взорвался топливозаправщик, сообщается также об инциденте на аэродроме в Энгельсе*
- https://topwar.ru/206215-na-ajerodro...ejsdy516994838

На аэродроме под Рязанью произошел взрыв, по предварительным данным там взорвался бензовоз. Имеются жертвы, а также раненые. Об этом сообщают экстренные службы региона.
Три человека погибли, еще пять или шесть, как минимум, получили ранения различной степени тяжести в результате взрыва на стоянке авиационной техники на аэродроме в Дягилево под Рязанью. Предварительно взорвался топливозаправщик, взрыв был такой силы, что слышно было даже в военном городке. Некоторые ресурсы сообщают о якобы повреждении самолета в результате взрыва, но без каких-либо подробностей.

Трое погибли, пять пострадали. Из пятерых - двум причинен тяжкий вред здоровью

- заявили в экстренных службах добавив, что все пострадавшие уже доставлены в ближайшие медицинские учреждения.

На месте работают пожарные и экстренные службы, устанавливаются все обстоятельства произошедшего. Причину возгорания бензовоза не сообщают, на данный момент официальных заявлений не было. Некоторые ресурсы уже выдвинули версию, что по аэродрому мог ударить беспилотник, управляемый проникшими на российскую территорию украинскими диверсантами, или кем-то из местных, сочувствующих Киеву. Вариант с беспилотником, запущенным с территории Украины маловероятен.

Также не исключен вариант с нарушением техники безопасности при заправке самолета или другими действиями с данным топливозаправщиком. Эта версия более похожа на настоящую, но сейчас все рассматривается через призму специальной военной операции, поэтому сбрасывать со счетов беспилотник мы не будем. Осталось дождаться официальных заявлений от Минобороны с пояснением произошедшего.

Также в сети появилась информация об инциденте на аэродроме в Энгельсе. Утверждается, что нанесено повреждение одному или нескольким самолётам, которые находились на территории аэродрома.

На данный момент официальных комментариев по причинам инцидентов на аэродромах в РФ, в том числе за многие сотни км от границы с Украиной, нет.

*Путину доложили о ЧП*
- https://news.mail.ru/incident/541613...partner_id=705

Официальный представитель Кремля Дмитрий Песков в понедельник, 5 декабря, переадресовал вопрос о громком хлопке и вспышке на аэродромах в Саратовской и Рязанской областях в Минобороны РФ.

..........

*Официальной инфы, что произошло в Энгельсе пока МО РФ не опубликовало.* 
По Телеграмканалам наших военкоров прошло, что аэродром атакован.
Получается, нехорошая картинка...

Согласно Указу Президента Российской Федерации от 02.06.2020 года №355 «Об основах государственной политики Российской Федерации в области ядерного сдерживания...
ст. 19 «Условиями, определяющими возможность применения Российской Федерацией ядерного оружия, являются:
...
в) воздействие противника на критически важные государственные или военные объекты Российской Федерации, вывод из строя которых приведёт к срыву ответных действий ядерных сил;
...»

*Другими словами, согласно действующего Законодательства российской Федерации, после атаки на Самолёты стратегической авиации, Россия имеет все законные основания к применению ядерного оружия.*

----------


## APKAH

> *На аэродроме под Рязанью взорвался топливозаправщик, сообщается также об инциденте на аэродроме в Энгельсе*


Понятно что таких совпадений на двух авиабазах Дальней Авиации в одну ночь не бывает. Поэтому и деэлектрификация в настоящий момент в самом разгаре.

----------


## stream

Дягилево

  

Энгельс

----------


## Let_nab

*МО: украинские БПЛА попытались ударить по аэродромам «Дягилево» и «Энгельс».*

- https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20221251952-FDv8J.html

Согласно заявлению МО РФ, средствами противовоздушной обороны ВКС России, летевшие на малой высоте украинские БПЛА были перехвачены.

Киевский режим попытался нанести удары реактивными беспилотниками по аэродромам «Дягилево» и «Энгельс», украинские БПЛА перехватили средства ПВО. Об этом на брифинге сообщил официальный представитель МО РФ Игорь Конашенков.

«Утром 5 декабря киевским режимом, в целях выведения из строя российских самолетов Дальней авиации, были совершены попытки нанесения ударов реактивными беспилотными летательными аппаратами советского производства по военным аэродромам "Дягилево" в Рязанской области и "Энгельс" Саратовской области», - заявил представитель МО РФ.

Как заявляет российское оборонное ведомство, средствами противовоздушной обороны ВКС России, летевшие на малой высоте украинские БПЛА были перехвачены.

«В результате падения и взрыва на российских аэродромах обломков реактивных беспилотников была незначительно повреждена обшивка корпуса двух самолетов. Трое российских военнослужащих технического состава, находившихся на аэродроме, получили смертельные ранения. Еще четверо военнослужащих, получивших ранения, доставлены в медицинские учреждения, где им оказана вся необходимая медицинская помощь», - сообщил Игорь Конашенков.

..............

Относительно вопросов, что за БПЛА на такой дальности.
Напоминаю про Ту-141 "Стриж", которые остались на Украине после развала СССР.
Дальность - 1000 км.
Скорость - около 1000 км/час.
Высота - до 6 км.

Эксперименты с запусками "Стрижей" вглубь РФ Украина уже проводила и такие машины падали, в той же Ростовской области. Ну и в Хорватии падал сей агрегат. Судя по заявлению МО РФ, аппарат шел на сверхмалых высотах.



.......

Висят уже в Интернете у пиндосов свежие снимки с Дягилево... Вот скрин наши военкоры на Телеграм выставили. Видно место взрыва топливозаправщика у Ту-22.
По Энгельсу понятно, что сбили на подходе.

----------


## GThomson

бывший 02 красный, морячок из Оленегорска, был передан в Шайковку.

----------


## GK21

Не так давно посмотрел любопытства ради, как выглядят на спутниковых картах военные аэродромы наших бывших зарубежных «коллег», с которыми пилотажники  Кубинки на протяжении многих лет поддерживали дружеские отношения в виде ответных визитов военных делегаций - авиабазы Реймс (Франция), Упсала (Швеция), Риссала (Финляндия). На открытых стоянках не удалось обнаружить ни одного самолета!
На фоне этого явления наши «стройные ряды» на подобных снимках выглядят слегка самоуверенно)).

----------


## Avia M

> На открытых стоянках не удалось обнаружить ни одного самолета!


Первые две закрыты. Риссала...

----------


## Let_nab

> Не так давно посмотрел любопытства ради, как выглядят на спутниковых картах военные аэродромы наших бывших зарубежных «коллег», с которыми пилотажники  Кубинки на протяжении многих лет поддерживали дружеские отношения в виде ответных визитов военных делегаций - авиабазы Реймс (Франция), Упсала (Швеция), Риссала (Финляндия). На открытых стоянках не удалось обнаружить ни одного самолета!
> На фоне этого явления наши «стройные ряды» на подобных снимках выглядят слегка самоуверенно)).


Да, действительно. По поводу стройных рядов. В доброе время нашей советской авиации вся техника рассредотачивалась по эскадрильно за территорией ВПП и рулёжек в противоположных частях территории аэродрома. Более того в индивидуальных бетонных укрытиях или с обвалованием. Сейчас просто как на параде всё в рядок выставили рядом с ВПП в одном кармане. Прям Парк Патриот Авиакластер в день открытых дверей! 
Тут некоторые форумчане, и я не удивлюсь есть такие в нашем ГШ МО РФ, имеют мнение и уверенно пишут будто в эпоху современных возможностей и того же спутникового слежения любая маскировка и рассредоточение техники якобы бесполезны, типа можно наплевать и всё выставить наружу и не напрягаться, тем более тратить на это бабло. Зачем тратиться на строительство индивидуальных укрытий для самолётов? Вот и пожимаем сейчас плоды от этих гениев. Прям 22 июня 1941 кого, когда так же выставленные рядками самолёты прям на стоянках превратили в хлам. Тогда хоть товарищ Сталин виновных гениев тут же заслуженно расстрелял и остальные сразу научились военной науке. А у нас их переведут сейчас на вышестоящие должности.
А вдумайтесь! Если бы НАТО реально поставили бы Украине что-то серьёзное, теже Ф-16, Абрамсы, Еврофайтеры или Леопарды с их ракетами. То мы наверно бы с этими нашими гениями уже под Москвой своей кровью давно умылись? 

Добавлю ещё шведский Нючёпинг. Закрыт как военная база в 1980 году и сейчас работает как гражданский аэропорт.

----------


## Let_nab

Нет желания подпадать под статью о "распространение фейков или дискредитацию" при перепосте от наших военкоров из Телеграмм, поэтому довожу полностью с такой же информацией, с которой они сопроводили свои посты, *с предупреждением что это информация из средств массовой информации вражеских стран НАТО и возможно является недостоверной информацией.* Военкоры уже поднимали вопрос по поводу публикаций подобного рода из западных СМИ для информации наших людей и их поддержали, что это не распространение фейков или дискредитация. Подобный перегиб был когда-то и с публикациями исторических фото, где была изображена свастика. Тогда тоже был перегиб, что якобы пропаганда нацистской символики, пока Верховный Суд не опубликовал разъяснения, что такое пропаганда, что такое распространение и что необходимо дополнять такие публикации предупреждением. Вот поэтому сейчас при упоминании ИГИЛ указывают, что это запрещённая в России террористическая организация. 

*Посмотрел и официальной конкретной информации по нашим самолётом от нашего МО РФ по последней атаке двух наших авиабаз нет. Какие это самолёты, где конкретно - инфы нет.*
По данному происшествию только есть официальнео заявление МО РФ, опубликованное на официальном сайте:
- https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447639@egNews
Утром 5 декабря киевским режимом в целях выведения из строя российских самолетов дальней авиации были совершены попытки нанесения ударов реактивными беспилотными летательными аппаратами (БЛА) советского производства по военным аэродромам Дягилево в Рязанской области и Энгельс Саратовской области.
Средствами противовоздушной обороны Воздушно-космических сил России летевшие на малой высоте украинские БЛА были перехвачены. В результате падения и взрыва на российских аэродромах обломков реактивных беспилотников была незначительно повреждена обшивка корпусов двух самолетов. Трое российских военнослужащих технического состава, находившихся на аэродроме, получили смертельные ранения. Еще четверо военнослужащих, получивших ранения, доставлены в медицинские учреждения, где им оказана вся необходимая медицинская помощь.
Несмотря на попытки киевского режима сорвать террористическим актом боевую работу российской дальней авиации, сегодня около 15:00 (мск) по системе военного управления и связанным с ними объектам оборонного комплекса, узлов связи, энергетики и воинских частей Украины нанесен массированный удар высокоточным оружием воздушного и морского базирования.
Цель удара достигнута. Все назначенные 17 объектов поражены. В результате удара нарушена переброска железнодорожным транспортом резервов ВСУ, иностранных вооружений, военной техники и боеприпасов в районы боевых действий


....
Речь идёт о двух повреждённых самолетах. Походу это один в Дягилево и один в Энгельсе. Пространно выглядят слова в заявлении про якобы успешную работу нашей ПВО, что беспилотники перехвачены. На кого это рассчитано? Публика идиоты? Ведь и на одном аэродроме вывели из строя самолёт, на другом аэродроме вывели из строя самолёт, погибли люди... О каком перехвате беспилотников идёт речь? Разве украинские беспилотники не попали в цель? Или это как в Польше в трактор попали ракеты ПВО? 
По фото видно о повреждении того же Ту-22 Дягилево. Повреждён двигатель. Разве Россия сейчас производит эти двигатели, чтобы вернуть в строй этот самолёт? Что там с Ту-95 непонятно. Сегодня наши военкоры перепостили американские фото по Энгельсу. Выше я написал предупреждение по поводу фейков по данному факту, инфа требует проверки и подтверждения, так как это инфа от врага. Фотошоп это или нет – требует проверки, но для общей информации. Видим место попадания и взрыва и залитый пожарной пеной Ту-95. Он повреждён? По официальному заявлению МО РФ - то да...
Кто ответит за парадные рядки боевой техники во время ведения боевых действий!? Забыли июнь 1941 когда такие же рядки были превращены в хлам. Тут вот по одному беспилотнику тупо запустили и ведь попали. Или не попали? Считаете не попали?
Когда уже у нас должностные лица в прямых своих обязанностях имеющие то, что они преступно не выполняют - заслуженно по суду получат даже не расстрел, а тюремный срок? Когда? Неужели преступники ответят только когда вернётся справедливая народная советская власть? Так что ли?




По поводу перепостов информации из вражеских СМИ. Вот пример внизу скин со ссылкой от английского Гардиан, где они сегодня со ссылкой на украинцев пишут про 60 сбитых крылатых ракет из 70. При этом пишут и про атаку ракетами Киева. Хотя официально сегодня МО РФ заявило, что на Киев ничего не запускали. Да и поражены на территории Украины явно не 10 целей, а значительно больше. МО РФ указало про 17 поражённых объектах. При этом понятно, что по одному объекту было запущено несколько ракет, об этом уже приходит инфа от самих украинцев на местах, где по одному место громыхает по нескольку прилётов. То есть западная пропаганда публикует явную ложь. Но знать об этом надо, для реального понимания. 
- https://www.msn.com/en-xl/europe/top...06b04b7abcc152

----------


## Fencer

В Ульяновске самолету ВТА Ил-76 присвоено имя генерал-полковника авиации Вячеслава Ефанова https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447869@egNews
https://t.me/uac_ru/894

----------


## Let_nab

*Путин наградил героев в Кремле*

- https://www.tvc.ru/news/show/id/255862

Героев России чествовали сегодня в Кремле. Владимир Путин вручил медали "Золотая звезда" нашим соотечественникам, проявившим исключительное мужество и отвагу. Большинство из них - военнослужащие, которые совершили подвиги на передовой, защищая Донбасс. Президент подчеркнул - на любые попытки посягнуть на безопасность и независимость России народ страны всегда отвечал своим несокрушимым единством, стеной вставал за родную землю на полях сражений и в тылу.

В Кремлевском дворце сегодня присутствует более 200 героев России и Советского Союза, кавалеров ордена Святого Георгия и других наград, полученных за мужество и героизм. Гражданские и люди в военной форме, заслужившие своей самоотверженностью самые высокие государственные звания.

"Нашей стране не раз приходилось сталкиваться с трудными испытаниями, и всегда на любые попытки посягнуть на безопасность нашего государства, его независимость народ отвечал своим несокрушимым единством, стеной вставал за родную землю на полях сражений и в тылу. Мы преклоняемся перед нашими предками, создавшими великую, полную побед историю России, и гордимся солдатами, офицерами, добровольцами, ополченцами, которые воюют сейчас, участвуют в специальной военной операции, с честью выполняют боевые задачи, защищая жизнь и достоинство наших сограждан, отстаивая наше общее право самостоятельно определять свою судьбу", - отметил глава государства.

Мероприятие в Кремле проходит в преддверии Дня Героев Отечества, и отмечать его в этом году по праву будут сотни тысяч людей. Все те, кто прямо сейчас находится в зоне специальной военной операции.

"Хочу также обратиться к тем, кто находится на передовой: для меня, для всех наших сограждан каждый из вас - герой. И я очень хочу, чтобы вы почувствовали теплоту наших сердец, теплоту этой поистине всенародной поддержки", - сказал Путин.

Тем, кто проявил исключительную доблесть и отвагу, президент вручил высшие государственные награды. Золотую звезду героя получил ефрейтор Давид Малыйкин. По голосу ефрейтора было понятно, что не привык он к публичным выступлениям. В какой-то момент герой сбился и на несколько секунд замолчал. Зал заполнил паузу аплодисментами, а поддержать Давида подошел президент. "Завершай спокойно, здесь все свои", - сказал он.

"Золотые звезды" Героев России из рук президента получили десять военнослужащих. Среди них были бойцы спецназа - полковник Сергей Белозеров и майор Александр Волков. Летчики Сергей Демьяненко и Максим Стефанов. Морские пехотинцы Северного и Балтийского флотов Павел Семенко и Александр Завадский. И сразу несколько представителей Воздушно-десантных войск. ВДВ - не изменяя традициям - сейчас находятся на переднем крае специальной военной операции.

Наградил президент Героев России космонавтов, которые вернулись с орбиты - Ивана Вагнера и Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова.

А затем глава государства снова обратился к собравшимся: "Сегодня праздничный день, но мы не должны забывать, действительно, и о тех, кто сегодня не с нами, кто ушел из жизни, защищая Родину, кто находится сегодня на излечении и восстанавливает силы – пожелаем этим нашим ребятам здоровья и благополучия. Мы никогда не должны и не будем забывать об их семьях, о близких, о тех, кто сделал их героями. Родина – это не просто территория. Это люди прежде всего, которых вы защищаете".

Всем российским военнослужащим президент выразил слова благодарности за защиту Отечества. А с награжденными Владимир Путин побеседовал в Александровском зале Кремля.

"Вот сейчас много шума по поводу ударов по энергетической инфраструктуре соседней страны. Да, мы делаем это. Но кто начал? Кто ударил по мосту по Крымскому мосту? Кто подорвал линии электропередачи с атомной станцией Курска? Кто не подает воду в Донецк? Неподача воды в миллионный город - это акт геноцида. Никто нигде словом об этом не обмолвился. Вообще. Молчок полный. Стоит нам только пошевелиться, что-то сделать в ответ - шум, гам, треск на всю Вселенную. Это не будет нам мешать выполнять боевые задачи", - заверил президент.

Завершилась встреча символическим поднятием бокалов с игристым напитком.

*ИМХО: Много авиаторов! В Вестях на Россия 1 хорошо показали. Любопытное интервью лётчика Су-35.*

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-211699782_1047



> Истребительный авиаполк ЦВО получил модернизированные самолёты МиГ-31БМ.
> 
> Два модернизированных сверхзвуковых высотных истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31БМ поступили на вооружение истребительного авиационного полка Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), дислоцированного в Красноярском крае. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе ЦВО.
> 
> Полученные боевые машины будут задействованы в несении боевого дежурства по противовоздушной обороне и охране воздушного пространства в регионе. За счет модернизации бортовой радиоэлектроники и новых систем вооружения эффективность МиГ-31БМ по сравнению с МиГ-31 выросла в два с половиной раза.

----------


## Avia M

Летчики 23 гвардейского истребительного авиационного Таллинского полка, дислоцированного в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, проходят подготовку к полетам на новейшем отечественном истребителе 5 поколения Су-57. Об этом заявил врио командира полка, гвардии полковник Илья Сизов, сообщило информагентство «Хабаровский край сегодня» со ссылкой на издание «Суворовский натиск».

----------


## Fencer

> Летчики 23 гвардейского истребительного авиационного Таллинского полка, дислоцированного в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, проходят подготовку к полетам на новейшем отечественном истребителе 5 поколения Су-57. Об этом заявил врио командира полка, гвардии полковник Илья Сизов, сообщило информагентство «Хабаровский край сегодня» со ссылкой на издание «Суворовский натиск».


https://todaykhv.ru/news/society/60485/

----------


## Fencer

Замминистра обороны Александр Фомин посетил Военный учебно-научный центр ВВС https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## AMCXXL

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/73288

_



			
				О новых частях и соединениях, которые будут сформированы в 2023-м году.

Создать два межвидовых стратегических территориальных объединения Вооруженных Сил – Московский и Ленинградский военные округа.

Сформировать три мотострелковые дивизии, в том числе в составе общевойсковых объединений в Херсонской и Запорожской областях, а также – армейский корпус в Карелии.

Переформировать в мотострелковые дивизии семь мотострелковых бригад в Западном, Центральном, Восточном военных округах и на Северном флоте.

В Воздушно-десантных войсках необходимо дополнительно сформировать две десантно-штурмовые дивизии.

В береговых войсках Военно-Морского Флота на базе существующих бригад морской пехоты сформировать пять дивизий морской пехоты.

Для каждой общевойсковой (танковой) армии содержать смешанную авиационную дивизию и бригаду армейской авиации, численностью 80-100 боевых вертолетов.

Кроме того, дополнительно сформировать три управления авиационных дивизий, восемь бомбардировочных авиационных полков, один истребительный авиационный полк, шесть бригад армейской авиации.

Для создания артиллерийского резерва на стратегических направлениях сформировать пять артиллерийских дивизий военных округов, а также – артиллерийские бригады большой мощности.

В следующем году будут сформированы три ремонтных завода и усилены ремонтные подразделения в войсковом звене.

Довести численность военнослужащих по контракту с учетом замены в группировках войск мобилизованных граждан и комплектования новых формирований к концу года до 521 тысячи человек.
			
		

_


Я понимаю, что бригады армейской авиации будут создаваться из нынешних полков, новый истребительный полк (возможно в районе Ленинграда или Архaнгельская области ???) но я не понимаю, как можно сформировать 8 новых бомбардировочных полков, или как они планируют получить столько самолетов и пилотов

----------


## Fencer

> но я не понимаю, как можно сформировать 8 новых бомбардировочных полков, или как они планируют получить столько самолетов и пилотов


Не сказано к какому сроку...

----------


## Let_nab

> Нет желания подпадать под статью о "распространение фейков или дискредитацию" при перепосте от наших военкоров из Телеграмм, поэтому довожу полностью с такой же информацией, с которой они сопроводили свои посты, *с предупреждением что это информация из средств массовой информации вражеских стран НАТО и возможно является недостоверной информацией.* Военкоры уже поднимали вопрос по поводу публикаций подобного рода из западных СМИ для информации наших людей и их поддержали, что это не распространение фейков или дискредитация. Подобный перегиб был когда-то и с публикациями исторических фото, где была изображена свастика. Тогда тоже был перегиб, что якобы пропаганда нацистской символики, пока Верховный Суд не опубликовал разъяснения, что такое пропаганда, что такое распространение и что необходимо дополнять такие публикации предупреждением. Вот поэтому сейчас при упоминании ИГИЛ указывают, что это запрещённая в России террористическая организация. 
> 
> *Посмотрел и официальной конкретной информации по нашим самолётом от нашего МО РФ по последней атаке двух наших авиабаз нет. Какие это самолёты, где конкретно - инфы нет.*
> По данному происшествию только есть официальнео заявление МО РФ, опубликованное на официальном сайте:
> - https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447639@egNews
> Утром 5 декабря киевским режимом в целях выведения из строя российских самолетов дальней авиации были совершены попытки нанесения ударов реактивными беспилотными летательными аппаратами (БЛА) советского производства по военным аэродромам Дягилево в Рязанской области и Энгельс Саратовской области.
> Средствами противовоздушной обороны Воздушно-космических сил России летевшие на малой высоте украинские БЛА были перехвачены. В результате падения и взрыва на российских аэродромах обломков реактивных беспилотников была незначительно повреждена обшивка корпусов двух самолетов. Трое российских военнослужащих технического состава, находившихся на аэродроме, получили смертельные ранения. Еще четверо военнослужащих, получивших ранения, доставлены в медицинские учреждения, где им оказана вся необходимая медицинская помощь.
> Несмотря на попытки киевского режима сорвать террористическим актом боевую работу российской дальней авиации, сегодня около 15:00 (мск) по системе военного управления и связанным с ними объектам оборонного комплекса, узлов связи, энергетики и воинских частей Украины нанесен массированный удар высокоточным оружием воздушного и морского базирования.
> Цель удара достигнута. Все назначенные 17 объектов поражены. В результате удара нарушена переброска железнодорожным транспортом резервов ВСУ, иностранных вооружений, военной техники и боеприпасов в районы боевых действий
> ...





*В ночь на 26 декабря ВСУ нанесли вторичный удар по базе Дальней авиации в районе города Энгельс Саратовской области*

По официальным данным МО РФ «средства ПВО в понедельник сбили на малой высоте при подлёте к военному аэродрому "Энгельс" Саратовской области украинский беспилотник. В результате падения его обломков 3 российских военных, находившихся на аэродроме, получили смертельные ранения. Авиатехника повреждений не получила».
Предыдущий удар по этой базе был нанесён 5 декабря и серьёзного ущерба не нанёс, обозначив только саму возможность нанесения ударов. Тогда это был советский беспилотник Ту-141 «Стриж», сбитый средствами ПВО на подлёте. Впрочем, уже тогда выдвигалась версия, что это мог быть БПЛА-камикадзе западного производства (МО РФ это предположение не опровергло).
Сейчас тип беспилотника неизвестен, но судя по мощности взрыва это тоже мог быть Ту-141. 

Военкор Семён Пегов, на днях награждённый в Кремле Путиным орденом "За мужество", пишет в своём ТелеграмКанале:
*Оперативный источник проекта @wargonzo сообщает, что ПВО сработало по вражескому беспилотнику успешно в штатном режиме. Ракета ПВО прошла по касательной по БПЛА, в следствие чего он изменил траекторию и попал в одну из служебных построек аэродрома, где в тот момент находились военнослужащие дежурной смены, в том числе и боевые лётчики.
Источник сообщает на данный момент о трёх погибших и двух раненых военных.
@wargonzo*

Следует отметить, что средства ПВО сработали оба раза с учётом двух факторов.
Во-первых, воздушное пространство России в направлении Украины не перекрыто полностью средствами обнаружения, тем более средствами поражения, от низколетящих БПЛА и крылатых ракет. Большая часть имевшихся в 1991 году частей ПВО была расформирована.
Во-вторых, средства ПВО самой базы имеют ограниченные возможности для поражения целей именно с этого направления. Как пишет дзен-канал «Как на самом-то деле» (его ведут отставные офицеры ПВО): «Правый берег Волги намного выше левого. БПЛА со стороны Харькова появился в зоне обнаружения этого дивизиона на расстоянии 25−40 км максимум. 40 — это если летел на высоте метров 500». Сбить БПЛА так, чтобы обломки не упали на территорию базы, довольно сложно.

Теперь относительно политических составляющих этого удара.
Во-первых, он был нанесён на следующий день после пафосного празднования на Украине католического рождества. При этом в большинстве районов Киева, например, свет был. Отсутствовал он только в тех микрорайонах, где сгорели дворовые трансформаторы из-за скачков напряжения (Троещина, Минский массив).
Информационный посыл совершенно определённый — «вы нам ничего не сделаете». Впрочем, посыл этот адресован, скорее, собственному украинскому населению: мы празднуем и бьём врага «малой кровью на чужой территории».
Во-вторых, удар был нанесён в день войск ПВО, а 23 декабря был День дальней авиации ВКС РФ, что также несёт соответствующую информационную нагрузку.
Очевидно, такие удары планируются службами информационно-психологической войны (военный эффект от них незначительный). Ещё после первого, декабрьского удара, появились списки утверждённых Вашингтоном целей на территории России (опубликованы, например, телеграм-каналом «Джокер ДНР»), среди которых фигурирует и «Энгельс-2».
Дополнительный эффект — удар по силам стратегического сдерживания, что может рассматриваться как формальное основание для применения Россией ядерного оружия. Справедливости ради следует отметить, что в Корее и Вьетнаме Стратегическое авиационное командование США потеряло немало дальних бомбардировщиков — носителей ядерного оружия, что, однако, ударом по силам ядерного сдерживания не считалось.
В-третьих, удар был нанесён вскоре после визита Владимира Зеленского в США, где он был обласкан, но всего желаемого не получил.
Например, поставка одной батареи ЗРК Patriot с отсрочкой — это ни о чём (даже если предположить, что батарея уже на Украине и используется, как это обычно бывает в случаях с сообщениями США о возможной поставке какого-то типа вооружений в будущем).

Так что удар по территории России с последующей ответкой — попытка Зеленского манипулировать поставками вооружения из США. Ведь удар по территории России США вынуждены будут «не заметить» (сами же разрешили), а ответный удар по территории Украины проигнорирован быть не может.
В-четвёртых, Зеленский как бы приглашает ВКС к нанесению новых ударов по энергосистеме Украины — они позволяют держать граждан «в тонусе».
Такой ответ не только ожидаемый, но и желательный для Украины. Об ущербе для обороноспособности Украины от ударов по объектам энергетики говорил в недавнем интервью The Economist главком Валерий Залужный, и тут мы должны понимать — он ведь знал, что его интервью будет очень тщательно изучено в России, т. е. подавал какие-то сигналы российской разведке.
Ну и сразу же после удара глава ГУР МО Кирилл Буданов сообщил, что «если взять чисто математически их расчеты — хватит с их интенсивностью в залпе в среднем 70−75 ракет на 2−3 раза. И в принципе они закончатся вообще».
Маловероятно, чтобы Буданов верил в «закончатся вообще», но вполне вероятно, что тут присутствует расчёт на истощение возможностей нанесения ударов по целям, чья военная и политическая ценность неоднозначны.
- https://ukraina.ru/20221226/10421433...q5086234558103

*ИМХО: Как и в первом случае об "успехе" ПВО говорить уже просто позорно и официалы бы не повторяли это клише, так как всё же попали - что все видят, хоть не повредив самолёты как в первом случае, но уже В ВОЕННЫЙ ОБЪЕКТ НА ВОЕННОМ АЭРОДРОМЕ (хотя на аэродроме полно свободного места, но ведь попали не в пустырь) и опять есть погибшие. А может действительно успешно и сбили, что как положено упал в степи, но как и украинское ПВО — это дружественные ракеты своих ПВО попали в  ̶ж̶и̶л̶о̶й̶ ̶д̶о̶м̶ по аэродрому!? И это опять как нам говорят "советский хлам". И опять никто не ответит за организацию и обеспечение охраны и обороны военного объекта стратегической авиации страны? И опять..., и опять... Она утонула.., они сгорели..., они умерли... А представьте если бы НАТО и США не хлам присылало на Украину, а реальную - свою боевую технику, если бы сами действительно приняли участие? Вот то то и оно... Уже одни маты на языке. Спутниковые снимки скорее всего в сети появятся завтра-послезавтра.*

----------


## Let_nab

* Официально МО РФ - Минобороны: средства ПВО сбили украинский беспилотник на подлете к аэродрому «Энгельс»*
- https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20221226815-VurAV.html

Трое российских военных получили смертельные ранения при падении обломков БПЛА, сообщили в оборонном ведомстве.

Украинский беспилотник сбит средствами ПВО на малой высоте при подлете к военному аэродрому «Энгельс» в Саратовской области. Об этом заявили в Министерстве обороны Российской Федерации.

«26 декабря около 1.35 мск средствами противовоздушной обороны ВКС России сбит на малой высоте при подлете к военному аэродрому "Энгельс" Саратовской области украинский беспилотный летательный аппарат», - говорится в сообщении ведомства.

Сообщается, что при падении обломков беспилотного летательного аппарата трое российских военных получили смертельные ранения. Авиационная техника на аэродроме «Энгельс» не получила повреждений, сообщает оборонное ведомство.

Это не первая попытка боевиков киевского режима атаковать военные аэродромы. Пятого декабря украинские националисты попытались нанести удары реактивными беспилотниками по аэродромам «Дягилево» и «Энгельс». Украинские БПЛА перехватили средства ПВО, о чем на брифинге сообщил официальный представитель МО РФ Игорь Конашенков.

\\\\

*Сегодня ночью средства ПВО сбили на малой высоте при подлете к военному аэродрому “Энгельс” Саратовской области украинский беспилотник.*
- https://russia-today.net/post-group/...j-bespilotnik/

- https://vk.com/wall-157149960_384438



ИМХО: Нравится увязка клише про "сбили на подлёте". Как это, объясните, пожалуйста про "на подлёте"!? На подлёте вроде - это даже не когда только пересёк границу России или к аэродрому не подлетел и в степи упал, но не когда уже на военном аэродроме попал в самолёт, убил людей на аэродроме и не попал в аэродромный объект. Как так можно так "сбит на подлёте"!? Или это как и с мема, который у нас по ТВ пиарят, как украинцы своими жилыми домами или своими танками-самолётами на подлёте сбивают свои же ракеты ПВО или российские Герани!? 
Да и по фото видно - бабахнуло с заревом, а не обломки упали!

----------


## AMCXXL

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/149618/
*Новый аэропорт «Левашово» в Петербурге принял первый самолет*


В Петербурге во вторник, 27 декабря, официально открыли аэродром Левашово. Первым самолётом, севшим на новую полосу, стал многоцелевой транспортный Ан-72.

Как сообщает корреспондент «Фонтанки», в ходе торжественной церемонии был вывешен флаг, исполнен гимн, гостей встречали караваем. Накануне аэропорт получил сертификат, разрешающий полёты.

Реконструкция Левашово, в том числе под гражданскую авиацию, началась в октябре 2021 года, когда Минобороны подписало концессионное соглашение с ПАО «Газпром». Стоимость работ оценивалась в 10 млрд рублей. Пропускная способность нового комплекса, согласно проекту, составляет 250 человек в час. Его обслуживает новейшая техника. 1 июля премьер-министр России подписал распоряжение о возможности совершать с аэродрома международные полёты




> Не сказано к какому сроку...


Это будет долго, потому что с 2010 по 2022 год укомплектовали всего 4 бомбардировочных полка, а не 3 эскадрильи во всех случаях

По данным Минобороны на каждую общевойсковую армию будет приходиться авиационная дивизия, так что надо исходить из того, что каждая армия будет иметь поддержку полка бомбардировщиков Су-34, хоть 36х10 , 36x12 ?
еще двадцать годы производства будут необходимы

----------


## GThomson

> * Официально МО РФ - Минобороны: средства ПВО сбили украинский беспилотник на подлете к аэродрому «Энгельс»*
> - https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20221226815-VurAV.html
> 
> Трое российских военных получили смертельные ранения при падении обломков БПЛА, сообщили в оборонном ведомстве.
> 
> ...


в прошлый раз "была попытка...", 
в этот раз уже серьёзнее - "Трое российских военных получили смертельные ранения".
люди в теме бают, что попали по классу предполётных указаний во время брифинга.
уцелевшие полетели на задание только вчера, через двое суток...

----------


## Let_nab

> в прошлый раз "была попытка...", 
> в этот раз уже серьёзнее - "Трое российских военных получили смертельные ранения".
> люди в теме бают, что попали по классу предполётных указаний во время брифинга.
> уцелевшие полетели на задание только вчера, через двое суток...








*В Энгельсе простились с погибшими после атаки беспилотника офицерами*

- https://www.vzsar.ru/news/2022/12/29...g6w1i153200645

Вчера в Энгельсе простились с тремя офицерами, погибшими 26 декабря после падения обломков сбитого украинского беспилотника.

agrobank.uz
РЕКЛАМА
Епископ Пахомий провел заупокойное богослужение в храме во имя пророка Божии Илии в Летном городке, сообщает Покровская епархия.

До этого у Вечного огня прошла гражданская панихида. В церемонии прощания приняли участие губернатор Саратовской области Роман Бусаргин, глава Энгельсского района Дмитрий Плеханов, командир 22-й гвардейской тяжелой бомбардировочной авиационной Донбасской Краснознаменной дивизии, гвардии полковник Николай Варпахович, командир 121-го гвардейского тяжелого бомбардировочного авиационного полка, гвардии полковник Олег Скитский, близкие, сослуживцы и друзья погибших.

Военный караул произвел салют тремя залпами. После гражданского прощания состоялось отпевание погибших.

Вчера сайт Покровской епархии назвал имена офицеров – это гвардии майор Андрей Воронов, старшие лейтенанты Максим Ануфриенко и Александр Пампухин. 

По информации Министерства обороны России, на подлете к военному аэродрому в Энгельсе ночью 26 декабря системами ПВО был сбит украинский беспилотник. После падения его обломков трое военнослужащих получили смертельные ранения.

Материал подготовила редакция ИА "Взгляд-инфо"

.....

*ИМХО: Странно конечно тупо пропихивать явную хрень про "сбитие на подлёте" и "обломки"... Любой военный к такому вранью уже с отвращением...* 
Судя по фотографиям на Телеграм и В контакте, то погибшие не лётный или инженерно-технический состав. У них на форме, что на прощальных фото, классности не лётные и не ИТшные.

----------


## Let_nab

На новых спутниковых снимках авиабазы Энгельс от 29 декабря не заметно каких-либо повреждений от последней украинской попытки атаки при помощи беспилотников.

Однако, благодаря снимку видно, что по результатам предыдущих ударов были сделаны некоторые выводы. Так, количество одновременно находящихся ракетоносцев на базе было сокращено более чем в два раза, а расстояние между оставшимися значительно увечено. Помимо этого, возле мест стоянки самолётов начали устанавливать защитные барьеры.

_Аналитика Юрия Подоляки_




*Саратовский губернатор подтвердил работу ПВО под Энгельсом*

- https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/5756661?amp

Губернатор Саратовской области Роман Бусаргин сообщил, что на территории Энгельсского района сработала система ПВО. Уничтожен неопознанный объект. Угрозы для безопасности жителей нет. Ранее местные жители сообщали в соцсетях о звуках взрывов.

----------


## Let_nab

*Вчера произошло уникальное событие.*
Не то что в масштабах СВО, а в масштабах боевой авиации в мире.
Один Су-35С, за одно боевое патрулирование снес 2 вертолета и 2 самолёта. На это у него ушло 2 часа.
По самолетам непонятка, то ли Су-24 и МиГ-29, то ли Миг-29 и Су-25. И пара Ми-8.

Удивительно не это. Эпик в том, что это все наделал один Су-35С за два часа, потратив на всех 4 ракеты.

Тут должны быть долгие, продолжительные овации.

--

----------


## Let_nab

Кто там хотел православный JDAM?
Да ещё и планирующий?
Держите.
Работает норм.

Это далеко не последняя разработка, которую запилили до конечного результата за кратчайший срок.
Да, методом проб и ошибок, но все работает.

Пифтонна бимба прокачалась.

----------


## petio

Ну наконец переделка с обичной ФАБ но некотирие коментари били что нет связь с носителем для ввода данних перед сбросом. Я увидел трос с держателя до електронното блока наведения. Может и ето какой - то кабель. Но видимо изделие гораздо дешевее че УПАБ-500/1500. Надеюсь что скоро разсекретят и официальное название

----------


## petio

Кстати не секрет что с начала операции с разних самолетов как Су-34 и 35 применяется УПАБ-1500В . Доволни мощнии боеприпас с неплохой дальнисть. Но я ожидал что его применят по мостам .Не знам почему но такого не увидел ...Не смею сприсить почему ето не для откритих сведениий...но полагаю что точность 15-20 метра хороша для здании и д-ругих обектив но может и нет для мостов

----------


## stream

> 


заодно, борт засветили ((

----------


## Red307

> Кстати не секрет что с начала операции с разних самолетов как Су-34 и 35 применяется УПАБ-1500В . Доволни мощнии боеприпас с неплохой дальнисть. Но я ожидал что его применят по мостам .Не знам почему но такого не увидел ...Не смею сприсить почему ето не для откритих сведениий...но полагаю что точность 15-20 метра хороша для здании и д-ругих обектив но может и нет для мостов


Потому что до моста надо сначала долететь целым.

----------


## Let_nab

*Белоруссия и Россия проведут учения для летчиков*

- https://www.gazeta.ru/army/2023/01/0....shtml?updated

Россия и Белоруссия продолжают наращивать региональную группировку войск и планируют провести совместные летно-тактические учения на территории республики, сообщили в пресс-службе Министерства обороны РБ. От российской стороны в маневрах примет участие воинское формирование воздушно-космических сил. Что известно о грядущих учениях и в каком состоянии пребывает совместная группировка войск Союзного государства, — в материале «Газеты.Ru».
Москва и Минск планируют провести совместные летно-тактические учения на территории Белоруссии, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны республики.

«В целях повышения уровня боевой подготовки авиационных подразделений вооруженных сил Республики Беларусь и России, входящих в состав авиационного компонента РГВ(С), планируется проведение совместного летно-тактического учения», — уточнили в министерстве.

От ВС РФ в этом в учениях примет участие воинское формирование воздушно-космических сил. В белорусском министерстве отметили, что подразделения Вооруженных сил России продолжают прибывать на полигоны, с ними планируется проводить мероприятия боевого слаживания.

«В рамках обеспечения военной безопасности Союзного государства продолжается наращивание региональной группировки войск сил. Сегодня, исходя из складывающейся ситуации, этот процесс проходит поэтапно», — говорится в сообщении пресс-службы.

Также в Минобороны республики напомнили, что создание совместной группировки реализуется «в интересах усиления охраны и обороны Союзного государства, исходя из складывающейся обстановки вблизи наших границ». Там подчеркнули, что подготовка группировки носит комплексный характер и затрагивает системы обеспечения.

Учения региональной группировки войск не направлены против третьих стран, сообщил в Twitter начальник департамента международного военного сотрудничества Минобороны Белоруссии Валерий Ревенко. По его словам, для проведения летно-тактических учений будет «увеличен воздушный компонент».

Ответ НАТО
22 декабря представитель МИД России Мария Захарова назвала развертывание региональной российско-белорусской группировки войск ответом на наращивание сил НАТО в Польше и Прибалтике.

*«Что касается осуществляемого с октября развертывания дополнительных контингентов… Их следует рассматривать как симметричный ответ на складывающуюся военно-политическую обстановку в регионе, а именно, наращивание военных сил НАТО в Польше и странах Прибалтики и непрекращающаяся накачка Украины западными вооружениями всех видов, всех мастей, с поставкой туда инструкторов или под видом инструкторов просто боевиков, наемников»*,— сказала Захарова в ходе брифинга.

В октябре 2022 года президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко сообщил, что договорился с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным о задействовании региональной группировки войск из-за обострения ситуации на западных границах Союзного государства. В Минобороны РБ тогда отметили, что в состав группировки войдет российский контингент численностью чуть менее 9 тысяч. Также запланировано прибытие около 170 танков, до 200 боевых бронемашин и до 100 орудий и минометов калибра свыше 100 миллиметров.

Глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу также сообщал, что Москва и Минск с 22 октября проводят боевое слаживание соединений и частей группировки войск.

Министр обороны РБ Хренин также сообщил в октябре, что при необходимости в вооруженные силы республики могут привлечь до полумиллиона военнообязанных, а также анонсировал поступление в белорусские войска российских ракетных комплексов «Искандер» и зенитно-ракетного комплекса «С-400» «Триумф». 19 декабря Лукашенко объявил, что «С-400» и «Искандеры» встали на боевое дежурство в Белоруссии.

По словам Хренина, несмотря на отсутствие признаков агрессии со стороны западных государств, есть вероятность возможного задействования войск, размещенных у белорусских границ. «Подтверждением этому является беспрецедентное наращивание присутствия американских и натовских воинских формирований в восточноевропейском регионе», — добавил министр обороны Белоруссии.

«Принуждение» к спецоперации
Сразу же после объявления о создании совместной группировки войск появились слухи о «принуждении» Белоруссии к участию в российской спецоперации на Украине. В частности, сообщалось, что с этой целью президент РФ Владимир Путин прибыл 19 декабря в Минск.

В декабре представитель немецкого правительства Штеффена Хебештрайт заявил, что Берлин обеспокоен этим визитом российского лидера из-за возможного изменения позиции Белоруссии по отношению к СВО на Украине. В Москве опровергли эту информацию.

«Как к абсолютно глупым измышлениям, безосновательным измышлениям», — ответил пресс-секретарь российского президента Дмитрий Песков на вопрос журналистов об отношении к подобным рассуждениям.
На встрече 19 декабря Путин и Лукашенко действительно обсуждали взаимодействие по военной линии, однако о возможном участии Белоруссии в СВО не сообщалось. Основной темой встречи двух лидеров была энергетика.

----------


## Let_nab

> заодно, борт засветили ((


Хто там что-то засветил!?
Телеграмм прям весь засвечен! 


_"....Между тем "у русских" наконец-то появились свои планирующие 500-кг авиабомбы дальностью 35 км (один Су-34 может брать за раз 6 штук), которые позволяют наносить мощные авиаудары по переднему краю противника, не входя в зону поражения всех без исключения "войсковых" ЗРК ВСУ.

Пишут, что она уже прошла испытания на фронте и пошла в серию (вероятно, в ходе последних декабрьских ударов по переднему краю ВСУ на Донбассе).

Причем, судя по фото, это дешевая модернизация одной из уже имеющейся на вооружении ВКС РФ авиабомбы 500-кг калибра, которой просто приделали крылышки для планирования и у которой в следствии этого нет навороченной системы корректировки. Что, конечно, снижает точность, но ... это на пару порядков снижает и ее стоимость!!! А 500-кг калибр, сам по себе достаточен, чтобы компенсировать недостаточную точность.

И как я уже сказал, все состоящие на вооружении ВСУ "войсковые ЗРК" (БУКи первых моделей и т.д.)  просто не достанут самолет-носитель по дальности. Формально ЗРК NASAMS может это сделать, но, если он будет стоять прямо "на передке", что в реальной боевой обстановке, как мы понимаем, исключено.

Да и старая советская "трехсотка" (С-300 первых моделей), которая есть на вооружении ВСУ, сможет сбить самолет только если ее выдвинуть не далее, чем за 30 км от линии фронта, где она станет легкой добычей.

И это делает новую российскую планирующую авиабомбу очень опасным оружием против укрепрайонов ВСУ, на которые Зе-режим в обороне до сих пор делал свою ставку...."_

@yurasumy
@Юрий Подоляка

https://t.me/yurasumy

...........

https://t.me/colonel_cassad/109073

Разработанный для нужд СВО отечественный аналог JDAM.
По сути, речь идет о разработке технологии дополнительного оснащения обычных свободнопадающих авиабомб в планирующие, с возможностью корректировки. При наращивании выпуска необходимого оборудования и темпов довооружения обычных авиабомб, это существенно расширит возможности ВКС РФ по нанесению авиаударов без необходимости рисков связанных с входом в зону действия ПВО противника.

Фото https://t.me/fighter_bomber/10330

----------


## Sr10

> и Су-25


/смех в зале/

----------


## Let_nab

> Кто там хотел православный JDAM?
> Да ещё и планирующий?
> Держите.
> Работает норм.
> 
> Это далеко не последняя разработка, которую запилили до конечного результата за кратчайший срок.
> Да, методом проб и ошибок, но все работает.
> 
> Пифтонна бимба прокачалась.



Оказывается эту "новинку" ГНПП "Базальт" продемонстрировал ещё в 2003 году в Индии.

Тут по видео разбор:

----------


## Let_nab

*В Западном военном округе развернут новые подразделения штурмовиков Су-25*

- https://news.mail.ru/incident/54637479/?frommail=1

Министерство обороны России приняло решение о развертывании на западном стратегическом направлении штурмовой авиации. Здесь будут базироваться новые авиаподразделения, укомплектованные самолетами Су-25, рассказали 13 января источники «Известий» в военном ведомстве. В их задачи будет входить уничтожение важных целей и опорных пунктов противника, а также поддержка сухопутных войск на поле боя.

----------

